#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-18
<fillayu> talk later
<qubit0> hi
<^k^> qubit0, 好  ㍟ 
<wzlxx> awesome的窗口会跟随鼠标改变，如何关闭这个效果？
<OT_iux> if you disable that feature, it won't be awesome any more
<OT_iux> lol
<wzlxx> OT_iux: I can use W-j/k to focus
<wzlxx> OT_iux: 你知道咋弄不？
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍠ 
<OT_iux> wzlxx: sorry - -, i am not able to help ...
<Loongjiang> 问下各位，怎么在fedora中使用gentoo,ubuntu的源呢
<wzlxx> OT_iux: 哦
 * wzlxx 问题已经解决…
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍡ 
<lambdaq> 终端下表示end of file按Ctrl+什么呢？
<lifeng> d
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 强烈建议高手多逛逛雨林木风论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326366&p=2278078#p2278078 那里才是真正电脑小白的集中地！ http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php 在Ubuntu论坛逛了一年多，虽然也遇到一些热心人（谢谢他们），但总感觉大多数geek还是非常“自高自大”，根本没有把普通用户放在心里，自以为会敲几条命令 ...
<chgtg> ^k^:
<miosec> libcurl有没有中文pdf啊
<^k^> chgtg, 方法名 en2zh 未找到  ㍡ 
<chgtg> ^k^: ^k^
<^k^> chgtg, 呃。  ㍡ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 你会输入特殊符号吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326372&p=2278120#p2278120 CopyPasteCharacter 是个可以快速选择并输入特殊符号的网站 点击你需要的符号，已经复制进剪贴板了，粘贴道需要的地方就可以了，快去试试吧 http://copypastecharacter.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄美姬 — 2011-04-18 9:47
<iGoogle> nnnd 论坛一贴生僻字，就崩溃了。
<iGoogle> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<iGoogle> Incorrect string value: '\xF0\xA0\x81\x86\xF0\xA0...' for column 'post_text' at row 1 [1366]
<neolkb> :-D
<neolkb> ?
<Pwnna> You know you're an engineer if you have no life and can prove it mathematically.
<yangtse> 微米黑效果好还是zenhei效果好
<missing> iGoogle: ee,那个脚本运行没有错误,我看了那个天气图片生成没有问题,habak命令行输出没有问题,但是不行捏
<iGoogle> missing: notify-send ，不是有命令的输出嘛。
<iGoogle>  /tmp/weather.png 正常不
<missing> iGoogle: 不是阿,我终端habak就可以
<missing> iGoogle: 运行那个脚本壁纸就没换阿
<iGoogle> 你贴下habak的
<missing> 但是那些天气图片生成是有的
<missing>  habak  .calendar/bb.jpg -mp 360,480 -hi .calendar/weather.png
<iGoogle> 啊。你改了路径啊。
<iGoogle> 那要绝对路径的
<missing> 抄脚本的
<missing> iGoogle: 你脚本里面是变量阿
<missing> 那个变量我改是绝对路径的
<iGoogle> 我不是都改到/tmp了嘛。
<missing> iGoogle: 我用老版本的,你那个壁纸目录我这debian的没有的
<missing> $outputfile="/home/missing/.calendar/weather.png"
<iGoogle> output的。那是老版本的。
<missing> $bgfile="/home/missing/.calender/bb.jpg"
<missing> 你新的deb包那个星期几图片也没有加进去
<iGoogle> 你把habak那行，复制下，加一个print 。cli下看输出。
<wzlxx> 谁用mocp??
<missing> `habak $bgfile -mp 360,480 -hi $outputfile`
<missing> 这个?
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<missing> 前面加个print?
<iGoogle> print "habak $bgfile -mp 360,480 -hi $outputfile";
<iGoogle> wzlxx: moc就用。mocp是命令了
<missing> 原来是单引号可以吗?
<iGoogle> 双引号
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你用吗？
<iGoogle> 原来也不是单引号，是`
<iGoogle> 用
<missing> 哦...看不清楚...
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 它的C/S模式是怎么启动的？必须先mocp -S启动server模式吗？
<iGoogle> 没这模式
<missing> habak /home/missing/.calender/bb.jpg -mp 360,480 -hi /home/missing/.calendar/weather.png
<iGoogle> 俄。没错啊
<iGoogle> 文件都在吧
<missing> 在阿,不然我单独命令行执行就可以了呢,habak
<missing> 我注销一下看看是不是可以了
<iGoogle> 那你脚本，怎么执行的呢
<iGoogle> 。
<missing> iGoogle: 好了...老版本是目录名错误,新版本是命令我加了.pl,找不到...
<missing> iGoogle: 那命令放那个目录了?我改下地址
<missing> 还有那些图片资源是放家目录还是系统目录,原来的可以删除不?
<leaveboy> set什么东西
<missing> iGoogle: 找到了,改好了,背景图片作成默认加支持参数最好了~~~
<wzlxx> ofan: 上次你给我的那个rxvt启动的脚本是什么？
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 寻物启事——ubuntu 10.04.2 没有发现/proc/bus/usb/devices http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326380&p=2278221#p2278221 RT 想查看一下我的U盘是不是USB 2.0的，所以按照google以及书上的方法,到/proc/bus/下面，结果没有发现usb目录，只有input和pci目录，进入到pci目录下面，大喜，有devices文件，可是cat后发现不是详细的usb信 ...
<iGoogle> missing: .
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<iGoogle> 五马分尸
<ofan> wzlxx: https://github.com/ofan/scripts/blob/master/urxvtc  ?
<iGoogle> 破马。点死主席
<iGoogle> 出来
<roylez> iGoogle: .............
<iGoogle> 。。。。。。
<palomino|working> ........ , roylez
<palomino|working> 就1个周末 , roylez
<roylez> 。。。......。。。。。
<iGoogle> lol
<roylez> palomino|working: 。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 哦。。1日不见，如隔三秋
<iGoogle> 互相点穴
<palomino|working> 六秋不见了
<roylez> palomino|working: 周末没招呼你，结果三国杀狂输
<palomino|working> =_=
<roylez> palomino|working: 昨天跟同学单挑，他一次没挨雷，我中了6次！！！ iGoogle ，是你在作祟吗？
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 我不会玩
<iGoogle> bs 玩这种呆滞游戏的
<iGoogle> bs 完全不玩游戏的破马
<palomino|working> ...... , iGoogle
<roylez> 被神鄙视是一种福利吧
<iGoogle> 联想到福利，主席真幽默。
<missing> roylez: 那是神的反攻到算,我们要提高警惕,主席~~~
<iGoogle> 乐乐
<missing> lol
<roylez> nnnd，嘎子神
<microcai> ^k^: 新帖子 ！
<microcai> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=326387
<^k^> microcai, 最近如何？  ㍣ 
<jyf1987> 听说 fvwm更新了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 都被批斗过的事情，还说。
<iGoogle> microcai: 有人跟贴了
<Robin_v5> ...................................
<Robin_v5> 真没劲 。
<microcai> Robin_v5:  干嘛？！
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你不是 ifvwm么
<microcai> iGoogle:  不会就是你跟贴 吧
<iGoogle> 都对头。 :D
 * NoIE shintaro.pixnet.net/blog/post/22016896 好看的壁纸
<yangtse> 编译内核真慢啊
<yangtse> 风扇呜呜转
<iGoogle> yangtse: 被谁忽悠的编译内核的啊
<yangtse> 鸡血补丁啊
<iGoogle> 鹿血，才值得。
<microcai> yangtse:  既然编译内核了，干嘛不顺带加上 cjktty 支持？
<yangtse> 那是什么啊？
<iGoogle> 那鸡血的，说不定编译了，更慢。
<iGoogle> 没个1x次以上的编译，怀疑是会更慢
<yangtse> cjk == 仓井空？
<yangtse> tty是什么？
<microcai> yangtse:  你丫什么思想啊
<yangtse> 套套呀？
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 可怜的 microcai
<yangtse> linux在内核层支持仓井空
<iGoogle> 赶紧说明下，要不变味了
<iGoogle> yangtse: 你不是在jabber的conference混的嘛
<yangtse> 没去过，这里就是我去过最色的地方了
<iGoogle> @@
<yangtse> 我现在想画个房子
<yangtse> 然后渲染一下
<yangtse> 应该用什么软件啊？
<iGoogle> sweethome3D
<yangtse> 我会用proe 3dmax solidworks sketchup
<yangtse> 那个太简单了
 * NoIE 该重装系统了，现在换张壁纸都会死机。
<yangtse> 我是专业级选手
<iGoogle> 那都是win的。而且solidworks。。。咋变画房子的了
<iGoogle> proe更不是干这的
<yangtse> 三维建模的，材质你别设置成金属就行了
<microcai> MaskRay:  http://ttyim.googlecode.com/files/cjktty.patch.gz
<microcai> MaskRay:  做成单独的 patch 了
<jyf1987> 装修的话 是不是用autocad?
<yangtse> microcai, googlecode打不开
<microcai> yangtse:  ... ...
<microcai> yangtse: 你那是什么网络啊
<yangtse> 联通
<iGoogle> 这名字就带色的。
<microcai> yangtse:  http://microcai.fedorapeople.org/cjktty.patch.gz
<microcai> yangtse:  这个地址行了吧
<yangtse> microcai, 这个是你的项目？
<microcai> yangtse:   ... ...
<MaskRay> microcai: ?
<iGoogle> 是鸭血补丁。
<microcai> yangtse:  你说呢？
<yangtse> microcai, 以后会及时更新吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  http://microcai.fedorapeople.org/cjktty.patch.gz 有单独的补丁了，不要辛苦 clone 了
<microcai> yangtse:  会
<yangtse> microcai, 比如新内核发布了
<MaskRay> microcai: clone 反而方便。。
<jyf1987> 你们这帮人说下 如果要给自己房子搞装修 出设计 要用什么软件？
<microcai> yangtse: 会和官方内核同步
<yangtse> manphiz, 你还活着？
<microcai> MaskRay:  呵呵，你明白了呀
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 不是说了嘛
<yangtse> microcai, 那怎么打补丁啊？
<MaskRay> microcai: checkout cjktty 分支，genkernel --bootloader=grub kernel
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 没看到
<jyf1987> microcai: 你还整内核补丁？
<microcai> MaskRay:  还可以 merge 别的东西，呵呵 ;)
<iGoogle> 糖糖，他也认识。@
<manphiz> yangtse: 幽灵形态而已
<MaskRay> jyf1987: cjktty 是神器……前两天我就是在 cjktty 捣腾 emacs 的。。
<yangtse> microcai, 我记得前两天搜到这个项目，他好像有个主页啊
<microcai> yangtse:  zcat cjktty.patch.gz | patch -p1
<iGoogle> jyf1987: sweethome3d
<microcai> yangtse:  哪里？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 这个出来的3D模型文件是什么格式的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 有什么比较惊人的特性？
<iGoogle> . 就一个文件
<iGoogle> 独立的
<jyf1987> 额 讨厌独立格式
<MaskRay> jyf1987: tty 显示中文
<iGoogle> 可以支持导入其他格式。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 可是你看要真的拿去做 出成cad比较好吧
<jyf1987> 最好能用3D打印机 额
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 谁做啊。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 和 cce2k zhcon比有啥不同？
<iGoogle> 我又不做这的
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我说你出了设计拿去给人执行 总要把数据都给他们吧 这个cad是最稳的
<iGoogle> 你自己选择。别问我
<jyf1987> 烂人
<yangtse> jyf1987, .sh3d格式
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 不像 fbterm 提供的是伪终端，导致 fbgs 没法用
<yangtse> jyf1987, .sh3d格式 一个zip压缩包
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 和 zhcon比呢
<jyf1987> yangtse: o
<yangtse> real	58m43.442s
<yangtse> user	76m2.929s
<yangtse> sys	8m19.141s
<yangtse> 编译内核花的时间
<yangtse> 默认config，没改
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 问 microcai
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 是她做的？
<jyf1987> microcai: 人呢？
<microcai_is_out_> jyf1987:  出去吃饭了，回来再说
<yangtse> microcai_is_out_, http://blogold.chinaunix.net/u/13265/showart.php?id=1008020
<yangtse> microcai_is_out_, 给你找到了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<yangtse> microcai_is_out_, 你那个和这个是一个补丁吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Systemd升级：chroot改进，启动时间分析 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326393&p=2278306#p2278306 Systemd Update: Improved chroot, Boot Time Analysis Systemd升级：chroot改进，启动时间分析 Linked by diegocg on Sun 17th Apr 2011 13:03 UTC 发表于：2011-4-17 13:03 UTC systemd, the new init system created by Lennart Poettering, has added a couple of interesting featur ...
<yangtse> 。。。
<yangtse> 我还是用的stable的systemd
<mikeandmore> ubuntu现在也是sytemd了？
<jyf1987> 换来换去很不好
<jyf1987> 刚学会一个 啪又换了
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: systemd还是不错的
<yangtse> 启动超级快
<mikeandmore> 是啊
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 每次换的时候当然是有好的地方的了
<yangtse> 我现在已经稳定使用systemd了
<yangtse> crond启动失败。不过我从不使用他，别的都正常
<quanru> le
<quanru> 请问： 不同机器生成同一密码的rsa密钥是不是不一样？         还是每次生成都不一样
<leaveboy> quanru: 每次都不宜用
<leaveboy> 一样
<quanru> leaveboy: 喔 谢谢
<quanru> leaveboy: 我现在在我的ubuntu上生成了rsa   要在另外一台linux登录  用rsa   是不是一定要把私钥复制到那台linux？
<FrankLv> quanru: 是的
<quanru> leaveboy: 如果我不在我的ubuntu旁边  在很远  有什么办法可以拷私钥到这台linux
<quanru> leaveboy: scp命令是只要知道用户密码就可以  还是要输入rsa的密码
<microcai_is_out_> jyf1987: back
<microcai> jyf1987:  back
<microcai> yangtse:  不是同一个
<microcai> yangtse:  :) 字库是同一个。
<microcai> quanru:  ssh-copy-id
<quanru> microcai: 不理解啊   如果用ssh-copy-id可以  不是人人都可以登录？
<roylez> quanru: 你别用root玩这个
<yangtse> microcai, 我以为你是为我专门开的这个项目
<yangtse> microcai, 太可爱了
<quanru> roylez: 没有  我的root没密码
<leaveboy> quanru: copy就是了
<quanru> leaveboy: 我在另外一台机子上   也能copy？
<leaveboy> quanru: ftp
<FrankLv> quanru: ssh-copy-id是用来拷公钥的，一般情况下应该是你想发起登录的机器上ssh-keygen,然后把公钥放到目标机器的目标用户下，并且管理好密钥。
<leaveboy> qy
<leaveboy> quanru: 要么就copy下来在vim里面粘帖
<quanru> leaveboy: 喔 这样啊
<quanru> FrankLv:  机器甲：用ssh-copy-id拷公钥到机器乙上，机器甲ssh-keygen,然后把公钥放到机器乙的目标用户下        然后在机器甲上就可以通过rsa登录机器乙？ 还是相反？
<FrankLv> quanru: 机器甲登录机器乙
<FrankLv> quanru: 如果你是新手推荐用ssh-copy-id来配置公钥，这个工具帮你建好目录和文件并且设置好相应的权限。
<quanru> FrankLv: 不对啊     我现在用我的机子ssh-kyegen     然后把公钥放到你的机子上         我就可以登录你的？
<FrankLv> quanru: 对的，因为放公钥这步(ssh-copy-id)需要提供目标用户的密码，所以是安全的
<quanru> FrankLv: 喔  懂了   如果知道目标用户的密码     为什么用rsa会比平常的用户密码验证安全？      我的意思是用户密码容易会被破解    那破完就可以ssh-copy-id到目标主机   貌似也不安全啊
<FrankLv> quanru: 如果知道目标用户的密码来设置密钥认证一般是为了方便。可以把用户配置成只能密钥登录而禁止密码登录。这个需要root来做。这也就是有人说可以vim打开粘贴公钥
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 请问feodra14下怎么添加网络打印机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326402&p=2278391#p2278391 我在systemsetting里找到打印机配置，选择新建打印机——>新建网络打印机，然后错误提示： Code: CUPS 操作中出错：“client-error-forbidden”。 这个问题怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilsoviet1917 — 2011-04-18 12:26
<quanru> FrankLv: 如果用ssh-copy-id  来暴力破密码的话？
<roylez> quanru: 你把心思花在别的地方吧。数不清的人用ssh的
<FrankLv> quanru: ssh很难暴力破解，可以看看fail2ban 或者denyhosts。
<quanru> FrankLv: 嗯 谢谢哈   设置成rsa会更安全是不   我就rsa吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，我每次玩nethack都会一上来就把我小猫小狗踩死
<FrankLv> quanru: 机器暴露在公网，是会有很多人来暴力你的，一般的字典攻击其实没什么可担心的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚才又踩死了哦我的小猫
<yangtse> microcai, 你的patch确定不加版本号？
<wzlxx> moc可以单曲循环不可以？
<wzlxx> 用命令…
<microcai> yangtse:  ... ..
<microcai> yangtse: 懒的加了
<quanru> FrankLv: 嗯   我现在去实践下
<yangtse> microcai, 我很不习惯。
<microcai>  yangtse 既然编译内核，肯定用的最新版本。
<yangtse> microcai, 我的意思是以后怎么样能看到你的patch有更新了。看time？
<microcai> yangtse:  ... 内核更新了，我的 patch 也会同步更新上去的。
<wzlxx> moc可以单曲循环不可以？
<microcai> yangtse:  我要保证永远可以打在最新内核上。 至于老内核，我就不管了
<wzlxx> 什么补丁？
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=326403
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 系统服务启动和一些软件启动问题
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 在不？
 * yangtse 有事出去了
<blueghost> microcai:) 内核怎么刚新啊，如果是要手动 的话。
<blueghost> microcai:) 失败率会不会很高。 很慢吗
<microcai> blueghost:  ?
 * wzlxx 被无视了
<blueghost> microcai:) 我对这些一点都不懂， 但我又想 换 gentoo， 但我怕在这方面搞不掂。
<blueghost> microcai:) 只要 涉及 内核 我都菜
<wzlxx> 基于xterm的文件管理器可以用鼠标点击打开相应的应用程序不？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 不知道， 你说 mc
<wzlxx> blueghost: 没有用过基于控制台的文件管理器，不知道，用过的说下…
<flay> mc嘛
<flay> 有没有X下的 我觉得mc还可以阿
<blueghost> microcai:) 我对这些一点都不懂， 但我又想 换 gentoo， 但我怕在有关内核的方面搞不掂。
<wzlxx> flay: 用过？
<SLruan> ubuntu 中文社区谁建的 这么多年一直不知道啊！！！！
<flay> 试过
<blueghost> flay:) worker 类似
<flay> 还支持ftp访问呢
<blueghost> flay:) 有两个比较出名的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: gentoo 对内核的涉及和ubuntu没啥大区别
<blueghost> flay:) worker 貌似不行。
<SLruan> 有大庆的吗？
<flay> 啥名字 我试试
<wzlxx> 哪两个？
<microcai> blueghost:  大胆的用吧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 好像 gentoo 好像 配置什么 好像要手动编译什么的。 不大懂。 例如显卡 什么的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 好像 gentoo 好像 配置什么 好像要手动编译内核的。 不大懂。 例如显卡 什么的
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 对内核 相关的，基本上是没什么概念
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果内核 更新了，怎么做呢
<flay> blueghost: 为啥你对人说话都有） 可以设置？
<microcai> blueghost: 。。。 再编译就是了啊。如果没什么要求，不更新呗
<blueghost> flay:) 是啊
<flay> 咋设置的
<blueghost> microcai:) 我就是怕再编译啊，貌似和一般 的程序编译不一样。
<wzlxx> blueghost: mc啥样？
<microcai> blueghost:  哪里不一样？
<blueghost> microcai:) 万一 失败 呢
<microcai> blueghost:  再编译就是了啊
<blueghost> microcai:) 我就是不懂， 好像看一些网页，不懂。 好像要 先 config 什么的
<wzlxx> blueghost: 跟dired很像吗？
<microcai> blueghost:  问 MaskRay
<blueghost> microcai:) 重来没有编译过 内核
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你试下 啊。 默认有的
<blueghost> flay:) 你用什么客户端
<flay> 我编过 内核的选项多入牛毛
<flay> blueghost: irssi
<wzlxx> blueghost: 默认有？
<blueghost> flay:) 哦。 我就是怕这个。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你也要用 cjktty？
<blueghost> flay:) 那我不知道了，我用的是 xchat
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 没啊
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我想转 gentoo。 一直都喜欢这个， 但是就是怕太复杂，所以一直没用
<microcai> blueghost:  两年前我也和你一样纠结用不用 Gentoo
<microcai> blueghost:  后来我勇敢的迈出第一步
<microcai> blueghost:  才发现没那么难
<flay> microcai: 应该不难 就是编译费时
<MaskRay> blueghost: 后面都是自动的
<microcai> flay:  有强劲的芯就可以
<flay> 就是cpu不行 所以不敢折腾gentoo
<microcai> flay:  晚上编译就是了，白天醒来就可以用了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我的猫彻底给 路边 的野花迷住了。 我的公猫白天又守在 楼梯口，隔着铁门和昨天那白猫  互敘情腸
<edison0354> blueghost: 囧
<microcai> flay:  emerge gnome && poweroff
<blueghost> MaskRay:) microcai 哦
 * edison0354 X.Org Server 1.10.1 Released
 * edison0354 这东西咋还在更新……
<microcai> edison0354:  不更新干嘛？ 被 wayland 超越？
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 这东西是桌面环境死机的直接原因？
<flay> microcai: emerge chromium要多久
<blueghost> microcai:) flay 哪些 内核选项 复杂吗
<microcai> flay:  一个半小时。
<wzlxx> blueghost: mc感觉不是很好用的样子…
<flay> microcai: 曾经我编了一下午
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 有两个 比较出名 的。模仿 command 的
<flay> blueghost: 有很多选项都是用不到的
<MaskRay> blueghost: 内核挺方便的，像我 clone 一个放在 ~/projects/linux-2.6，然后 symlink 到 /usr/src/linux-2.6，eselect kernel set 一下，之后 genkernel --bootloader=grub kernel 就好了，前几步只要做一次
<microcai> flay:  ... ...   反正编译的时候电脑又不是不能用
<wzlxx> blueghost: 只要能用鼠标点击执行就行…要不我就用dired了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 比如看视频的时候…
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦
<blueghost> 我再想想
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 不知道
<guge1234> 大家好，初到宝地，多多请教
<microcai> MaskRay:  funtoo 怎么样？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我啥事都不用做了，就是不停抓猫
<Evanescence> 大家好，初来乍到，清多指教，谢谢
<MaskRay> flay: 只编译过 5.0.xx 和 6.0.xx，之后就不用了，大概30分钟
<blueghost> Evanescence:) .......
<blueghost> microcai:) 是不是 gentoo 都是需要编译的
<Evanescence> blueghost: 就当我是新手。。。。吧
<edison0354> blueghost: 汗
<microcai> blueghost:  是。
<microcai> blueghost:  怕什么啊！
<microcai> blueghost:  又不是手工编译
<microcai> blueghost:  就当是慢一点的 apt-get 好了嘛
<blueghost> microcai:) 怕时间长 啊， 主要 是 qt4 环境 要编译 很久呢
<MaskRay> microcai: 没用过
<microcai> blueghost: 晚上睡觉前开起来编译就是了
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， 我在 windows 下编译过 qt， 好慢
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦。 内核要编译几天
<microcai> blueghost:  windows ... 这个不能比
<microcai> blueghost:  。。。 windows 性能居然有这么差.. 见识了
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， 我在 linux 没有编译过
<microcai> blueghost:  我内核一般就十分钟
<blueghost> microcai:) qt4 越来越大了， 我怕 更久
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦，那么快
<microcai> blueghost:  编译 Qt 一般就30分钟的样子
<MaskRay> microcai: 就是 portage 用了 git ？
<microcai> blueghost:  windows 磁盘缓存不行。每次 gcc 执行，那那么多头文件都是重新读取的。
<microcai> MaskRay:  portage 2.2
<blueghost> microcai:) 整个环境哦， 还带 qtcreator designer 这些开发环境，而不是 单运行库
<guge1234> 安装VMware tools出现以下问题：请问怎么删除下列包呢？root@guge-virtual-machine:/home/guge/桌面/vmware-tools-distrib# ./vmware-install.pl
<guge1234> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<guge1234> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<guge1234> installer again.
<guge1234> vmblock
<guge1234> vmxnet
<guge1234> vmci
<guge1234> Execution aborted.
<^k^> guge1234:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<microcai> MaskRay:  然后 用了 git 来同步 ebuild
<microcai> guge1234:  用 vbox . vmware 商业软件，别到社区来寻求帮助。谢谢/
<blueghost> guge1234:) /join #vmware
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ... QtCreator 我也编译了啊，一般就十分钟的样子
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， 我考虑考虑下。
<blueghost> microcai:) 俩 发行版可以共用一个内核的吗
<guge1234> 请问各位高手？能否赐教个问题
<microcai> blueghost:  不知道你这个愚蠢的想法哪里来的。废话 ，当然可以。
<blueghost> microcai:) 就是 装 双系统， 但 内核是一个
<guge1234> 安装vmware tools时候
<blueghost> microcai:) 我想装 双系统， 但不想有 重复 的内核
<guge1234> 爆出下列提示root@guge-virtual-machine:/home/guge/桌面/vmware-tools-distrib# ./vmware-install.pl
<guge1234> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<guge1234> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<guge1234> installer again.
<guge1234> vmblock
<guge1234> vmxnet
<guge1234> vmci
<blueghost> 哈哈
<MaskRay> microcai: 我有点想迁移到 funtoo..
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果想装 双系统， 系统都是 linux 的，一般的做法是什么
<blueghost> microcai:) 俩内核？ 就算版本一样也俩？
<microcai> MaskRay:  me too, 就是怕 funtoo 有很多问题
<MaskRay> microcai: 就用它的 portage 会怎么样
<microcai> blueghost:  一般的做法就是 / 是两个 /boot 和 /home 共用
<LongJ> 很好
<microcai> MaskRay:  有个 funtoo overlay
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦，内核呢
<microcai> MaskRay:  可以在 Gentoo 里使用 funtoo 的 portage
<microcai> blueghost:  不要问我这个问题。 你用 BSD 内核都可以。
<MaskRay> microcai: portage-mini-2010 funtoo-overlay portage 看不懂了。。
<zorion> microcai, funtoo? 跟gentoo有关吗？
<zorion> linux 有炒股软件吗？
<microcai> MaskRay:   portage 只是一个包管理系统。 Gentoo 是一个用 portage 的发行版。funtoo 也是。
<microcai> MaskRay:   deb 只是一个包管理系统。 debian 是一个用 deb 的发行版。 ubuntu 也是。
<MaskRay> microcai: 我是说这三样东西的关系搞不清楚
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， thx
<microcai> MaskRay:  你应该认为 portage 是一个包管理器。 Gentoo 是一个发行版。
<LongJ> microcai: 你晓得怎样在fedora里使用gentoo的源？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<microcai> zorion:  用 ylmf 吧，自带。
<MaskRay> microcai: 这个我明白
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  所以 funtoo 和 gentoo 的关系就很明确了
<MaskRay> microcai: 我是想知道为什么要弄这三个东西
<microcai> MaskRay:  类似 ubuntu 和 debian 的关系
<microcai> MaskRay: ......  funtoo 使用的 portage 和把 funtoo 作为 Gentoo 的 overlay 是不一样的。所以有3个
<MaskRay> microcai: 还是没回答我的问题，
<microcai> MaskRay: ......  funtoo 使用的 portage 和把 funtoo 作为 Gentoo 的 overlay 是不一样的。所以有3个
<zorion> microcai, ylmf 自带的是什么名字？哪里有下载
<scriptkids> 1
<microcai> zorion:  没研究。 你先装个 ylmf 不就知道啦
<microcai> MaskRay:  我的回答满意不？
<microcai> MaskRay:   portage-mini-2010 是 funtoo 的核心 portage 树， portage 是 funtoo 实际使用的 portage 树。里面包含了每十二个小时同步的 Gentoo portage 树。 funtoo-overlay 是 你要在 Gentoo 下将 funtoo 的 portage 作为一个 overlay 要使用的。
<MaskRay> microcai: 那应该用 funtoo-overlay？但没收进 layman，只有个 pure-funtoo..
<microcai> MaskRay:  在 Gentoo 下用，就用 funtoo-overlay
<microcai> MaskRay:  自己 git clone 下来，切换到 funtoo-overlay ，添加到 /etc/make.conf 就可以了
<MaskRay> microcai: pure-funtoo 又是什么东西？
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ... 不懂。应该不是官方的/
<microcai> MaskRay:  看郁名， .de
<MaskRay> microcai: 那我也 clone 到 layman 那个地方，以后 portage 就不更新了
<microcai> MaskRay:  可以。
<microcai> MaskRay:  也可以直接替换掉 /usr/portage 嘛
<LongJ> microcai: git clone哪里，我来的晚，给个链接好不
<microcai> LongJ:  github.com:funtoo/funtoo-overlay
<MaskRay> microcai: 但是一些启动脚本还是挺慌的
<microcai> MaskRay:  没关系。我的启动已经用 systemd  接管了。 这些启动脚步就让他们折腾去吧。对我没影响
<microcai> MaskRay:  你用上 systemd 了么？
<MaskRay> microcai: 没有
<microcai> MaskRay:  :) 建议使用
<LongJ> microcai: microcai 是gentoo的包管理？包括emerge???????????
<microcai> LongJ:  那你要向我问什么？
<MaskRay> microcai: 又要弄个 systemd overlay
<microcai> LongJ:  http://ttyim.googlecode.com/files/cjktty.patch.gz
<microcai> MaskRay:  恩
<yappy> 3g t
<microcai> MaskRay:  加了 systemd overlay 再加我的 overlay ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  里面包括了对 systemd overlay 的一些修复
<LongJ> microcai: 我想像gentoo那样使用的emerge
<microcai> LongJ:  emerge 就是 Gentoo , 哪来的 http://ttyim.googlecode.com/files/cjktty.patch.gz
<microcai> LongJ:  emerge 就是 Gentoo , 哪来的像gentoo那样使用的emerge
<microcai> LongJ:  粘贴不好了。呵呵
<MaskRay> microcai: 你的 overlay？
<guge1234> 高手测叫
<guge1234> 高手赐教
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 他是想在其他东西上用portage
<LongJ> microcai: 我是说，fedora下使用gentoo的包管理
<MaskRay> LongJ: gentoo prefix...
<microcai> LongJ:  哦，很简单
<microcai> LongJ:  下个 portage 解压到 /
<microcai> LongJ:  下个 stage3 解压到 /
<microcai> LongJ:  你的系统就已经可以用 emerge 了
<LongJ> microcai: 哦，是真的还是哄我呢
<microcai> MaskRay:  yep
<microcai> MaskRay:  https://github.com/microcai/myoverlay
<microcai> MaskRay:  https://github.com/microcai/myoverlay/raw/master/repo.xml 这个加到 /etc/layman/layman.cfg
<SLruan> 有人懂得seo 优化？
<SLruan> 吗？
<microcai> MaskRay:  然后就可以 layman -a microcaioverlay
<guge1234> 安装vmwaretools出现问题
<SLruan> 有人做网站论坛推广的吗？
<MaskRay> microcai: 我完全变成你的试验品了。。
<microcai> guge1234:  去  /join #vmware
<guge1234> 提示remove              vmblock
<LongJ> 王殓21
<guge1234> 哦
<guge1234> 多谢
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 什么啊，你应该说，完全享受我的劳动成果了
<microcai> MaskRay:  我都是自己测试过了才放 overlay 上的。
<microcai> MaskRay: systemd 和 gnome overlay 相应的修复跟上 ，我就会 del 掉自己 overlay 里的ebuild
<MaskRay> microcai: microcairepo 吧
<LongJ> MaskRay: 别这样说嘛，它的cjktty还是很不错的，至少比fbterm强百倍，
<microcai> MaskRay:   哦
<LongJ> MaskRay: 至少体验上不错
<MaskRay> LongJ: 说笑的……前两天就全靠 cjktty 的。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 怎么，你这两天在致力于改善CJK的用户体验？
<microcai> lemonhall:  一直在致力于这个 ;)
<microcai> lemonhall:  外加，不遗余力的推广 gentoo
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://www.jiayuan.com/46965895
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧。。。。。
<LongJ> microcai: 我的想法是，我永远不再重装，慢慢的把我的系统改造成gentoo
<zorion> lemonhall, 一直用着gentoo，：）
<MaskRay> microcai: 你那 overlay 里没 sys-apps/systemd
<microcai> MaskRay: 因为 systemd overlay 里有啊！
<microcai> MaskRay:  我的overlay 里还包含了修复的 gstreamer ... 。 官方的 gstreamer 在 .la 文件删除的情况下编译不通过的
<afiredp1> 问个问题 如果我用apt-get 安装一个软件 但是他下载了很多个包 我remove 可以把之前安装的都删除吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  用我的 overlay 你可以放心的  find / -name *.la | xargs rm -rf
<microcai> afiredp1:  用 apt-get autoremove
<kuai410022283> cls
<MaskRay> microcai: .la 都不需要了？
<afiredp1> microcai,  哦~谢谢　谢谢　，呵呵　还新手　没有用过　ａｕｔｏｒｅｍｏｖｅ呢　呵呵
<microcai> MaskRay:  我的 overlay 里的 gnome-user-share 安装不需要 apache ... :D  这个
<microcai> MaskRay:  不需要 .la
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的 心仪女友???
<kuai410022283> ?
<kuai410022283> 心仪女友？？？
<MaskRay> microcai: 不用 gnome 的。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  哦哦。呵呵
<zorion> 为什么国人就不做个基于GTK的股票软件呢？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 心仪，但是发觉。。没法追。。所以。。。你加油啊。。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  你用 systemd  吧
 * FrankLv 刚才有位杭州萧山的朋友来暴力我的服务器?
<zorion> http://flashhq.gw.com.cn/main.html 用firefox看，字体破碎...
<microcai> MaskRay:  ;)
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kuai410022283> 出差1个星期没来啦！
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 还有 gtk USE flag?
<microcai> MaskRay:  去掉也可以。
<microcai> MaskRay:  不影响使用。 加了 gtk 会多安装个鸡肋图形察看界面
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你难度大啊，看上已婚的。。我这个。。经济条件好，不说啥，有个孩子。。。我可以接受，我家里可不行啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  最重要的是，我的 overlay 里的 syslog-ng 是打了补丁的。可以支持 systemd  的 socket activation
<microcai> MaskRay:  ;)
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 要不要 sysv USE flag
<microcai> MaskRay:  不要。
<hoxily> .....irssi.....
<microcai> MaskRay:  重新编译 udev dbus , 要加 systemd USE flag
<MaskRay> microcai: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Systemd 上看到了
<microcai> MaskRay:  凡是有 systemd USE flag 的软件都重新编译一下。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Systemd - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<microcai> MaskRay:  凡是有 systemd USE flag 的软件都重新编译一下。!! 这个很重要！
<MaskRay> microcai: equery h systemd 还好就两个
<microcai> MaskRay:  浏览一下 systemd overlay 提供的 ebuild , 你有装的这些你都要 rebuild 。 添加 systemd USE flag
<microcai> MaskRay:  还有， systemd 的 vconsole-setup 会把我的 cjktty 变乱码的
<MaskRay> microcai: ...
<LongJ> microcai
<microcai> MaskRay:  systemd-vconsole-setup 会安装英文字体。非常恶心。你删除就好了
<microcai> MaskRay: 不影响使用。 反而加速了启动
<wzlxx> 我想问个问题，关于moc的，moc默认没有提供单曲重复功能，但是当设置了重复然后再把自动下一首选项关闭时就会单曲播放，这样还有一个问题就是平时得要让它自动下一首才行，请问如何才能实现特定的命令可以临时关闭自动下一首功能？
<MaskRay> microcai: sys-apps/systemd 还提示要修复两个 symlink
<microcai> MaskRay:  yep
<microcai> MaskRay:  /run
<microcai> MaskRay:  /run , 还有就是 /etc/mtab
<roylez> palomino|working: あおい そら: Hey @BarackObama, I hear you are being depressed recently - How about take a message? I can fly to your office....
<palomino|working> ....
<roylez> palomino|working: aoi sora ...
<MaskRay> microcai: 原来 openrc 的那些脚本呢？
<microcai> MaskRay:  没用了
<MaskRay> microcai: net.eth0 怎么办。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  没必要使用的啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  你不用 NetworkManager ?
 * edison0354 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140359.htm
<microcai> MaskRay:  用 NetwormManager 就没必要使用 net.* 脚本
<MaskRay> microcai: 不用 gnome ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 哦。
<microcai> MaskRay:   那可以保留
<microcai> MaskRay: 不用 gnome 你用什么？
<LongJ> microcai 晕，怎么不能补全你的名字？？
<microcai> LongJ:  我是神
<MaskRay> microcai: emacs+xterm+firefox+xmonad+evince，平时只用这几个
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<LongJ> MICROCAI 屏蔽
<microcai> MaskRay:  那用 systemd 可以在 8s 内启动
<microcai> MaskRay:  非常快 ;)
<microcai> MaskRay MaskRay`:  systemd + readahead + prelink = 8s 启动, on SATA , not SSD!
<microcai> MaskRay :  systemd + readahead + prelink = 8s 启动, on SATA , not SSD!
<blueghost> 大家是用 Chromium 还是 chrome
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 11.04是我离开ubuntu的理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326416&p=2278543#p2278543 11.04是我离开ubuntu的理由 用了三年，和它一起滤过，体会到了它的方便和易用。但是11.04。。。 。。。 彻底失望。 统计信息: 发表于 由 netdragon — 2011-04-18 14:09
<Cherrot> 有用Mldonkey的吗？请问一下edonkey设置中的 ed2k-client_private_key 是干嘛用的？
<lainme> 被google 403 Forbidden了。。。
 * microcai unity 让巨星陨落
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 现在改用xmonad了？好用不？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我先换成awesome了，但是感觉awesome还没有openbox占用小…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 听好用的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 跟awesome一样？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这里你的文件管理器是什么？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: shell/dired
<lainme> 原来是解散了，悲剧
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，除了打开方式这个，用dired很好…
<LongJ> microcai: 呵呵，我可以了
 * microcai 既然要用 Linux 做开发，居然连安装linux的勇气都没有，还要在虚拟机里装。更可恶的是，还出书，堂而皇之的讲怎么用虚拟机，然后在讲 Linux 开发。 真TMD恶心。
 * itrufeng 挥挥手 hi.
 * microcai 既然要用 Linux 做开发，居然连安装linux的勇气都没有，还要在虚拟机里装。更可恶的是，还出书，堂而皇之的讲怎么用虚拟机，然后在讲 Linux 开发。 真TMD恶心。
<microcai> LongJ:  可以什么？
<void1> 什么书？
<lainme> 我们这里纯业余的都直接装
<microcai> void1:  去图书馆随便找，只要是国内出版的，讲 Linux  开发方面的书。都这个德行
<flay> 虚拟机性能太弱了
 * Cherrot 有用Mldonkey的吗？请问一下edonkey设置中的 ed2k-client_private_key 是干嘛用的？
<LongJ> microcai: 这样子最好，可以先架设个服务器，在windows下ssh到linux的服务器上
<LongJ> 这样子，不管走到哪里都可以用
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ...
<microcai> LongJ:  手机 linux, 笔记本 , linux , 服务器， linux .. 台式机 , linux , 电视, linux  ...  这样子，不管走到哪里都可以用linux
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 以前不是有人shell中使用拼音代替汉字的配置吗？
<microcai> wzlxx:  还在的啊
<lainme> 业余用户表示还是要图形界面
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯
<microcai> wzlxx:  http://easyscripts.googlecode.com
<wzlxx> microcai: MaskRay 在哪？
<microcai> wzlxx:  http://easyscripts.googlecode.com
<microcai> MaskRay:  我已经写了 ebuild 了
<microcai> MaskRay:  basn-completion-pinyin
<microcai> MaskRay:  在我的 overlay 里 ;)
<microcai> MaskRay:  bash-completion-pinyin
<wzlxx> microcai: 多谢…
<wzlxx> microcai: arch源里有了？
<microcai> wzlxx:  怎么可能
<microcai> wzlxx:  arch 的源是众所周知最小的。
<wzlxx> microcai: 呵呵，但他用其他人的啊，哈哈…
<aBiNg> microcai: 这个想法真好。:)
<microcai> aBiNg: ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 没时间测试了。。。
<microcai> aBiNg:  哪个？
<microcai> MaskRay:  .. 谁要你测试啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 21日再弄 systemd
<MaskRay> 忙死了。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  我放到 overlay 里的都是测试过的
<Lavande> happyaron: 阿荣
<aBiNg> microcai: 拼音补全
<microcai> aBiNg:  恩恩
<moriramar> 不好意思，Ubuntu 10.10 現在用的抓屏工具是哪個？GScrot 還是 Gnome-screenshot？
<aBiNg> microcai: 将两个文件放到指定位置，后执行 chsdir 没有反应，还要什么操作么？
<freeflying> microcai: 找到工作没
<microcai> freeflying: no
<freeflying> microcai: 北京愿意来不
<roylez> freeflying: ...
<microcai> freeflying:  i do
<roylez> microcai: 上海愿意来不？
<microcai> roylez: i do
<freeflying> microcai: 你成给i do 做广告了
<microcai> freeflying: ?
<aBiNg> microcai: ?
<wzlxx> microcai: 怎么用的啊这个？
<microcai> aBiNg: 不是我写的， 你卡俺wiki
<microcai> aBiNg: 不是我写的， 你看wiki
<wzlxx> microcai: 怎么用的啊这个？
<aBiNg> microcai: @@ 抱歉。
<wzlxx> microcai: 怎么用的啊这个？
<freeflying> microcai: 你用debian/ubuntu不
<microcai> freeflying:  用 Gentoo
<microcai> freeflying:  Gentoo 一样可以打包 deb
<freeflying> microcai: debian这一套你了解多少呢
<microcai> freeflying:  deep in heart
<freeflying> microcai: 你就没你不知道的啊
<microcai> freeflying:  有
<microcai> freeflying:  怎么了？
<roylez> freeflying: 现在irc里面跟我抢生意的多起来了阿
<freeflying> microcai: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/ 你看看多久能包成deb传到ppa上去
<freeflying> roylez: 呵呵
<iGoogle> microcai: 还吹嘘贱兔。狒狒就不会要你了。
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒....
<iGoogle> roylez: 拉。你还想跳啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 想阿，神不要偶...
 * aBiNg chsdir 好用
<iGoogle> 小地方，装不了大神嘛
<iGoogle> aBiNg: .. 才用啊
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 那个不是已经有 deb 包了么？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 嗯，:)
<freeflying> microcai: 看你的质量和速度啊
<microcai> freeflying:  ... ... 恶 ... 你叫我去打包？
<microcai> freeflying:  一般我开发软件都是别人打包的
<wzlxx> microcai: 拼音那个不给里啊…
<iGoogle> 拉。打包基本工作。 lol
<freeflying> microcai: 这是基本功啊
<microcai> wzlxx:  是啊
<qsun> qq?/exit
<microcai> freeflying:  好吧。
<microcai> freeflying:  好， == 马上去打包
<moriramar> aBiNg: 所有文件夾前放12位数字的用戶表示壓力不大。
<roylez> microcai: 居然是英语专业，你牛
<aBiNg> moriramar: ...
<aBiNg> moriramar: 常用的文件，也不必 12 位啊..
<dream1986> 有没有用totem的sopcast插件的 啊？
<moriramar> aBiNg: 4位內容分類，4位論文年份，4位唯一標旘……
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 哥这程序调不出来，肿么办？
<aBiNg> moriramar: 你什么专业？烟酒僧？
<moriramar> aBiNg: 在考烟酒僧……
<aBiNg> moriramar: 那还嘛论文啊..
<moriramar> aBiNg: 要看論文呀……老師叫的，說是要認旘大局，對我有好處……
<aBiNg> moriramar: 嗯嗯，好好。
<moriramar> aBiNg: 话說為了統一，我這就算是CD也有12唯编號。反正很集中……
<dream1986> 有没有用totem的sopcast插件的 啊？	
<moriramar> aBiNg: 我這感覺按拼音找也沒有什麼好處就卸掉了。
<moriramar> dream1986: 你還是用 Gmlive 吧……
<aBiNg> moriramar: 那是，没几个像你一样的好孩子啊
<dream1986> 我编译gst-plugins-sopcast时出现 no gstreamer * found错误，怎么解决？
<moriramar> aBiNg: ……
<moriramar> aBiNg: 不過我發現我自己的照片不好編號了，同學受不了了說我中二……
<moriramar> dream1986: 你是用 Ubuntu 的嗎？
<aBiNg> moriramar: 二就二吧，怎么还中二？:P
<dream1986> moriramar: 是的，我另外在arch里编译没有这个问题，在ubuntu里就这样
<lainme> aBiNg: 中二病的简称...
<aBiNg> lainme: 还有这病？落伍了.@@
<moriramar> dream1986: 你有從源中安裝 Gstreamer-dev 之類的包嗎？
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu10.04字符界面下怎么使用五笔？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326419&p=2278580#p2278580 fcitx有没有字符界面下的版本？字符界面下有哪些中文输入法啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 tengyft — 2011-04-18 15:09
<dream1986> gstreamer的包我应该都装了
<moriramar> aBiNg: 死宅三大病：钉宫、邪眼、五月病
<moriramar> aBiNg: 三者常合稱中二。
<moriramar> dream1986: 這個情况出現在 configure 過程嗎？
<dream1986> 是的
<moriramar> dream1986: 如果是這様的话，應該會有提示有個更詳細的日誌的，能不能多給一些信息。
<dream1986> 等一下，
<ubuntu_uestc_ic> 我安装ubuntu到WD 的移动硬盘里面的时候，在别人的台式机上面可以启动，但是在我的戴尔笔记本上面却又是能启动，有时候无法启动的情况，不知道有人遇到过这种问题没呢？
<dream1986> moriramar: 我刚刚装了gstreamer-dev这个后，问题解决了，谢了
<moriramar> dream1986: 嗯。恭喜。
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: Dell 的機器有的時候不能啟動的情况我有遇到，不過我用的不是西數的硬碟，而且光碟也有過。
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: 不知道你的提示是什麼。
<uestc-ic2> 就是西数的移动硬盘，DELL的笔记本
<ubuntu_uestc_ic> @uestc-ic2 正解
<Evanescence> 有人懂系统服务启动吗？ 我有问题： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=326403
<ubuntu_uestc_ic> moriramar:  我的错误提示是： no boot secter on usb device
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: 好像和我遇到的一様。我是沒有辦法。
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 我失败
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: 我的猜測可能是和 BIOS 中的設置差不多吧。
<microcai> freeflying:  打包我还是不怎么在行啊
<microcai> freeflying:  rpm 包我打过
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: 你再搜索搜索吧。
<microcai> freeflying:  deb 包我就打过一个，内核的 make deb-pkg .....
<moriramar> microcai: 再看看面主席的北京工作的情况吧。
<microcai> freeflying:  好吧，我不合格。因为不会打 deb 包。所以去不了 can*
<ubuntu_uestc_ic> moriramar: 我的bios里面没有usb hdd选项，只有usb storage 选项，偶尔可以启动成功，郁闷，试过好多次了
<liuft> 其实是一样的
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: 呃……
<moriramar> ubuntu_uestc_ic: 不用私聊，在外面說大家都能幇。
<moriramar> 我這現在用8G的小USB碟啟動的，裹面只放個 /boot。受的限制好像不少，好多機器都打不開。不過如果你的機器可以的话，可以試試這個。
<Loongjia1g> 你好吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚刚看到sun java update窗口一闪，我的wwer果然也歇菜了
<roylez> ...
<microcai> roylez:  ......
<microcai> roylez:  你 boss 怎么说？
<roylez> 千万不要用sun java
 * microcai 诶。求不要毕业证的工作
<microcai> roylez:  恩。把你给我的列表里带 java 的去掉
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 在被主席忽悠？
<pangyu> 有没有人知道微软的msdnaa
<roylez> microcai: boss没说话，估计在开会。问了个老招聘的同事，他说这个其实都不是硬性的，只要boss想要就没问题
<aBiNg> roylez: 不用 sun java，那什么 java 编译 android AOSP?
<roylez> microcai: 私底下觉得你的简历写得好烂
<microcai> aBiNg:  android 的 jvm 和 sun 的 jvm 用的字节码不一样的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司会有第二个用Gentoo的了...
<microcai> roylez:  好吧
<roylez> aBiNg: 不是跟你说的，我们公司不要用sun java
<ajq> 大家好挖，为什么我的fcitx中没有txt2mb这个工具
<aBiNg> microcai: 那不一样，也得用 sun java 啊
<blueghost> microcai:)
<roylez> microcai: 简历的原则 clean, clear, conservative
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的简历怎样，多年前的tex模板，一页纸
<microcai> roylez:  那怎么办？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  求你的模版
<blueghost> ajq:) 先给我扫个盲 txt2mb 干什么的
<roylez> microcai: 马马虎虎你这个算clean吧，clear和conservative都算不上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: clean, clear, and full or shit
<MeaCulpa> s/or/of
<ajq> blueghost, 转换txt为fcitx马表的嘛
 * MeaCulpa 吹牛也要吹得简明扼要
<blueghost> ajq:) 哦。 google
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那个是 off 吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  full off shit
<ajq> 官方说有。。。我找不到。。。 blueghost
<blueghost> clean & clear???
<aBiNg> roylez: 你们大公司就是规矩多.. 连个 offer 都不给
<blueghost> ajq:) 官方有提供下载 吗
<ajq> blueghost, - -
<ajq> blueghost, 我反正没看见
<roylez> aBiNg: ...
<roylez> aBiNg: 我只是一小卒
<blueghost> ajq 你是怎么装的， 从源吗
<hata> quit
<aBiNg> roylez: 主席谦虚啦 :P
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 可伶可俐 ???
<ajq> PPA里面的 blueghost
<moriramar> roylez: conservative？保守？
<roylez> moriramar: 没错
<ajq> blueghost, 难道在源码包里？
<moriramar> roylez: 這個是什麼意思？
<blueghost> ajq:) 哦， 试着 从官网 下源码， 看看有没有
<roylez> moriramar: 不要乱吹
<blueghost> ajq:) 源里 不一定全 的。 qt4 的官源 就少东西
<aBiNg> roylez: 那挺适合我啊，我就是老实鬼啊。LOL
<blueghost> ajq:) 或者找 他 的 源仓库
<ajq> blueghost, ubuntu编译东西太那个了
<blueghost> ajq:)
<moriramar> roylez: 下次有簡曆一定找你改。
<blueghost> ajq:) 按我的经验， 官方 的源 不一定全。 我就就经历过 qt4 有一个 声音底层库 缺失。 貌似 现在还是缺失
<ajq> blueghost,  刚下载了。。。也没有。。。官方那个手册在data目录下。。。data目录翻遍了都没有看到。。
<blueghost> ajq:) 我去看看
<blueghost> ajq:) fcitx 托管在哪的
<moriramar> blueghost: Google Code
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 其实很丑陋...
<moriramar> blueghost: code.google.com/p/fcitx
<blueghost> moriramar:) thx
<moriramar> blueghost: :)
<ajq> blueghost, 好哇好哇
<blueghost> 你那个叫什么 txt2mod??
<moriramar> microcai: 我不知道為什麼，我越來越覺得用源代碼的發行版會把人用蠢了……
<ajq> txt2mb 和 mb2txt
<microcai> moriramar:  为何？
<Loongjiang> moriramar: why
<microcai> moriramar: 我笨掉了？
<ajq> blueghost,  txt2mb 和mb2txt
<blueghost> http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/source/browse/#hg%2Ftools
<blueghost> ajq http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/source/browse/#hg%2Ftools
<blueghost> 在 tools 那
<blueghost> 如果源码包 没有 从 svn 那抓
<blueghost> 不对
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> 他不是 svn
<blueghost> ajq:) 你从 源码仓库抓
<ajq> - -还fcitx有这么个秘密基地阿。没来过
<blueghost> ajq:) ..... 什么秘密 基地啊， 就是他源码托管的地方啊。
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你现在是SOHO？
<blueghost> ajq:) 一般都是找地方托管吧。 sf.net, google code
<ajq> 0 0 so di si nei
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊
<LongJ> 真搞不懂，腆以s
<MeaCulpa> microcai: tex 能吓住一些小白... 尤其国内硕士以下应该都可以word...不过真的不好使
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<blueghost> ajq:) 希望 能帮到你
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 我是小白。。。。。我表示我永不上TEX。。。。。
<blueghost> ajq:) so di di si nei 什么意思
<lemonhall> blueghost: SOHO好啊。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我要陪 儿子了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... 我的都是 txt 的
<ajq> blueghost,   就是  SO GA  YO  。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) git 的托管 叫什么
<ajq> BLU
<blueghost> ajq:) 什么是 so ga yo
<ajq> - -
<lemonhall> blueghost: github
<blueghost> :0
<lemonhall> ajq: 他是34岁的大叔。。体谅一下
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别暴我的年龄好吗
<ajq> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是80年代的tex...
<ajq> 谢谢你的帮助呀
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有没有 自己服务器做仓库， 不托管 的
<blueghost> ajq:) 不用
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: dropbox算哇
<palomino|working> ..........
 * palomino|working momo blueghost 
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦， 那 在一定意义 上 还是 托管啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马又在踹人
<palomino|working> -_- 我只是摸摸同龄人而已 , roylez
 * MeaCulpa momo microcai , txt好啊，更新简历的时候给用人单位发一个.patch
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... tex 也一样可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这bt
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我的意思就是 只放在 自己机器，而不放在公共服务器。 本地机器当服务器 的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那何来安全性
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)
 * lemonhall 摸摸 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: dropbox只是把本地的一个目录同步一下而已
 * lemonhall MeaCulpa txt是好东西
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 就是说没有我说的那种 了
<blueghost> 只是好奇
<MeaCulpa> microcai: tex的问题是，80%的tex大牛现在还活在cjk包里，还没上啥xetex, luatex
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: git到一个目录即可
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我想还是有， 那些私有的项目。 放在 公司 机器的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 这个明白。
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你push到自己u盘嘛....
<MeaCulpa> 或者每晚把blob打印出来，回家CRM...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我 知道能够做到， 我是问现在有没有什么项目 是不放在 公共服务器 进行托管
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 估计老外有很多家里电脑拿来托管的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 有自己 仓库。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦
 * MeaCulpa 经常玩一些老外家里开的私服网游...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那他们 的机器不关的吗
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 我也不关啊
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) heh
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  呵呵
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  xetex 有问题
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  xetex 使用 times 包的时候没有 ligature
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  latex 就有
<microcai> freeflying:  在？！
<if_else> 各位兄台，openvpn 中进入生成证书脚本目录，执行 source .var 是做什么？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 但是xetex无脑支持本地ttf
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你要真写个tex的简历，也牛了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  对 ttf 无爱。 这个很讨厌
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... 我论文都使用 tex 写的
<aBiNg> bjtu 给力，kernel mirror 速度不错
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  外加 autotools 自动检测字体 ... 自动检测 xetex ....
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  然后 make pdf 就生成我的论文了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: -_-! 上海很多硕士论文都是word呢
<MeaCulpa> autotool... BT
 * MeaCulpa 回顾自己5年前列出的学习目标，toolchain, perl, python, quenya, spanish, cooking, 陈式太极，体重cap... 只有cooking 有小成
<palomino|working> ..... , MeaCulpa
<LongJ> 下午好
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍨ 
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: what?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  autotool 可是个好东西啊
<shiky> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<shiky> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<LongJ> shiky: 接受了
<shiky> LongJ:  ??
<hanyu8> ??
 * LongJ 生之为人，本是极大的悲哀
 * LongJ 不想活了
<shiky> LongJ: 现在活着是为了以后可以舒服的死去
<hkof11> 墓地猛涨，死不起啊。
<lemonhall> LongJ: 来。。我们饲料
<lemonhall> LongJ: 来。。我们私聊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<shiky> 秦始皇，快起来！民政部喊你出来缴墓地费。
<shiky> 私聊会怀孕的
<hanyu8> 秦始皇什么时候被挖了？
<edison0354> shiky: ……
<moriramar> hanyu8: 被挖了嗎？
<LongJ> lemonhall: 奇怪，你不懂/query，非叫我？
<hanyu8> 没听说啊，上面怎么提到的
<lemonhall> LongJ: 我们来私聊人生的意义
<lemonhall> LongJ: 我最近也好迷茫啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 學用 TeX 到底用哪個都是個問題，我覺得我選編輯器或者桌面什麼的都沒有這麼纠结。教程是一人一個様……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 還有說生物不用 TeX 的……
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • nutch Myeclipse http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326429&p=2278700#p2278700 大家有没有做过把Nutch整合到自己做的基于ssh项目中？ 我现在在做这个，望大家给点帮组啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 ybping — 2011-04-18 16:57
<moriramar> edison0354: 在不在？
<edison0354> moriramar: ？
<ealgeqing> hello
<^k^> ealgeqing, 好  ㍩ 
<ealgeqing> english or chinese?
<moriramar> edison0354: 问下，你用 totem 能看 ASS 字幕嗎？
<moriramar> ealgeqing: Chinese
<edison0354> moriramar: 我smplayer党……
<ealgeqing> 呵呵  我在折腾中 终于登录上了这个了
<moriramar> edison0354: ……
<moriramar> edison0354: MKV 和 MP4 你一般收哪個？
<moriramar> edison0354: No RMVB……
<superV> 大家有没有遇到过这样的问题啊？有时在网页上无法输入验证码，而已我有时在OPERA的地址栏上也无法输入，我用的是scim.谢谢。
<edison0354> moriramar: 一样啊
<moriramar> edison0354: 哦。
<einKindvonGott> 哪位懂电子邮件发送流程?请教一下,我用aol的邮箱发信, 中途经过
<einKindvonGott> hotmail的服务器,但却被其拦下来了,导致退信,错误信息为:421 RP-001
<einKindvonGott> Unfortunately, some messages from 64.12.143.145 weren't sent.这等于什
<einKindvonGott> 么也没说,哪位知道其它可能造成退信的原因?
<edison0354> moriramar: 回来吧mp4和外挂的字幕remux成mkv……
<ealgeqing> 安装的时候看了一大堆在终端中安装的  经常出现 找不到相应的包  最后用软件管理工具直接下了一个皮精  但是 一直出现break pipe的错误  无语 今天又直接可以上了
<LongJ> microcai: 你居然没注册？？？
<superV> 大家有没有遇到过这样的问题啊？有时在网页上无法输入验证码，而已我有时在OPERA的地址栏上也无法输入，我用的是scim.谢谢。
<moriramar> edison0354: 我受不了的是第一集用 MKV 然後第二集再用 MP4，收起來嚴重影響美感……
<moriramar> superV: 改用 ibus？
<ealgeqing> 我新手 不太懂  刚才Nickserv给我发来消息我才知道怎么注册的
<edison0354> moriramar: 自己remux啊
<superV> 不知道是不是输入平台的问题
<edison0354> moriramar: mkvtoolnix,mp4box，看自己喜好
<moriramar> edison0354: 不想折騰了……
<moriramar> edison0354: 折騰個 PolKit 的權限已經很煩了……
<edison0354> moriramar: 我前几天收回来的都是蛋疼的外挂字幕，写个脚本把字幕封进mkv里了
<edison0354> moriramar: 不知道啥东西
<einKindvonGott> 那个ip是aol的, google了一下, hotmail只接受来自信任域名的邮件,难道
<einKindvonGott> aol和hotmail有仇?
<ealgeqing> 求教各位一个问题：我现在使用的是英文界面，可是之前我切换过一次中文，上下工具栏的一些功能图标变得有点乱。
<moriramar> edison0354: PolicyKit。
<edison0354> moriramar: 真不懂……
<moriramar> einKindvonGott: 不是吧，不行就換個郵箱吧。
<wzlxx> perl中"hello there, I am" =~ /\S(\w+),/  匹配后$1等于？
<wzlxx> perl中"hello there, I am" =~ /\S(\w+),/  匹配后$1等于？
<ealgeqing> 比如说 回收站这个图标 原来在最右下角  现在跑到下方工具栏的中间位置了。:-( 谁遇到国这个问题阿？或者知道怎么解决？谢谢
<shiky> hello there
<isoft> uni00:几天 又不见了
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: 换用gmail后,暂时没以后收到退信...但是我这里gmail老是被
<einKindvonGott> Qiang...
<wzlxx> shiky: $1啊
<digobox> 呃，没有遇到过，我是一个小白，就只用过了中文
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: 所以才换用aol, 结果aol通不过hotmail的过滤...无语了..
<wzlxx> ofan 不是会perl 吗？
<wzlxx> 看看
<ealgeqing> 没办法，我经常调程序需要看提示 中文界面经常提示一些乱码。
<moriramar> einKindvonGott: 那你用其它的呢？
<moriramar> einKindvonGott: 比如就用 hotmail 就是了。
<shiky> wzlxx: 不知道哦
<digobox> 到论坛里面去搜索一下，看有没有相应的解决办法吧
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: O...hotmail, 心痛...以前就是用的它,登录页面5分钟...
<wzlxx> shiky: 得到的结果是here
<moriramar> einKindvonGott: 再看看其它的吧。
<feng> 各位大大，除了挂这个聊天室，还挂其它的吗？
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: 免费邮箱能用的邮箱都用过了,付费的我用不上,免费当中最好
<einKindvonGott> 的就是gmail了,没出过半点叉子, 唯一就是老被骚扰...哀
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: 你用的什么邮箱?
<wzlxx> perler 看看吧
<wzlxx> perl中"hello there, I am" =~ /\S(\w+),/  匹配后$1为什么是here?
<happyaron> cfy: ????
 * wzlxx 汗，明白了…
<cfy> happyaron: 我回来了...
<cfy> wzlxx: \s么?
<cfy> happyaron: 给规划啊...
<LongJ> bin errors
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯，该是\s
<LongJ> sigh i get this bad errors
<wzlxx> \S意思就变了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.min.us/ikuKqM.jpg
<happyaron> cfy: 我能想到的就是能把文件导入到几个不同的表里。
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<palomino|working> 这在做甚。。 , roylez
<happyaron> cfy: 比如kde一个表，gnome一个表。
<wzlxx> perl -e "hello"
<palomino|working> .......站墙上了阿
<palomino|working> 好bt的老外们
<happyaron> cfy: perl ./po2db.pl filename tablename *.po
<roylez> palomino|working: 为进少林寺做准备
<cfy> happyaron: 就这样么?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 就是用一个数据库文件咯?每次不同表?
<happyaron> cfy: 对
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<happyaron> cfy: 文件头信息和字符串还是要分开表，可以在tablename上加前缀来区分
<cfy> happyaron: 这个不明白
<happyaron> cfy: 现在不是两个表么，一个headerinfo一个translations
<LongJ> drwxr-xr-x. 6 jiang jiang      4096 Apr 14 11:14 alien
<happyaron> cfy: 我想让它能够有多个headerinfo和多个translations
<LongJ> -rw-r--r--. 1 jiang jiang    128591 Apr 15 10:37 autoconf.h
<LongJ> drwxrwxr-x. 3 jiang jiang      4096 Apr 15 07:06 build
<LongJ> drwxr-xr-x. 2 jiang jiang      4096 Apr 14 03:04 Desktop
<LongJ> 真的好方便 ，想怎么样怎么样
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.这个意思.懂了
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<cfy> jyf1987: 找到没?
<LongJ> 在终端下用什么软件可以截屏呢，急用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还在思索lshba... 为啥awk调awk会有那么麻烦呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你蛋疼不是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: awk -> system -> awk
<LongJ> 做wiki页用的，得有图有真像
<MeaCulpa> awk引号很恐怖啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<microcai> LongJ: ?
<roylez> 我用个sed都上了三引号了
<microcai> LongJ: 注册什么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: awk引号比sed难搞...
<cfy> roylez: ruby干啥去了?
<LongJ> microcai: 我想更新下那天写的wiki，搞几张截图，
<roylez> cfy: aix底下，装ruby麻烦
<cfy> roylez: perl呢?
<roylez> cfy: 不会，懒得整
<MeaCulpa> 我们是perl黑，懒得整
<LongJ> microcai 只不知在终端下怎 么截屏
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 要perl我就直接写awk了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<LongJ> 老外说screen和tmux可以截屏，我真是郁闷死了
<cfy> LongJ: 照相机...
<microcai> LongJ:   ......
<microcai> LongJ:    fbgs ?
<LongJ> cfy 呵呵，我以前用过，忘 了
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 咱也来张高清无码（刚出炉的哦） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326438&p=2278740#p2278740 昨天捣弄半天也没能用U盘装好11.04，难道是咱人品出问题了 。后来实在是急了，得，买了张CD刻了下，一路顺利。 刚安装完的时候，启动系统弹出几个bug框，还不能启动unity，更新完显卡驱动和安装了些更新后，感觉现 ...
<LongJ> microcai: 你不知道，fedora 15源里什么都没有mplayer都没有，这两 天我郁闷 死了，fbgs不知有没有呢
<hata> 11.04等着等着，等到去arch了
<LongJ> microcai: 我想起来的，是fbi里有四修包，还有可以看pdf的，只可惜了，我现在的源里什么都没有
<LongJ> 四个包
<microcai> LongJ:  源里软件最多的就数 Gentoo 和debian 了
<LongJ> microcai: 所以我想用portage的emerge啊，
<microcai> LongJ:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> LongJ:  我不是已经告诉你怎么用了？
<MeaCulpa> LongJ: 你可以在gentoo里用apt嘛
<LongJ> microcai 恩，慢出差错
<LongJ> microcai 我怕出了差错
<microcai> LongJ:  .. 怕个毛
<microcai> LongJ:  有我在，不怕
<moriramar> microcai: 你又來了……
<LongJ> microcai 小心是福
<microcai> moriramar:  干嘛？
<microcai> moriramar:  你那么恨我？
<moriramar> microcai: 沒有什麼……我不恨你……
<moriramar> microcai: 只是表達對你強力的仰慕，不要在意……
<LongJ> microcai moriramar 他说直接把stage3和portage解压到根目录，这不是要我命么，stage3不会把所有目录都覆盖了？？？
<moriramar> LongJ: 應該會吧。
<microcai> LongJ:  只覆盖相同的文件啊！ 不相同的又不会丢掉
<LongJ> microcai ，哦，那就是可以当fedora,又可以当gentoo来用？？？
<cfy> LongJ: 要啥?再升级就好了..
<microcai> LongJ:  yes
<LongJ> cfy 我可升怕了，宁可稳妥些
<moriramar> Totem 這個 ASS 字幕這個問題真頭疼，要是不好用還要把 Rhythmbox 一起換了。我要 GStreamer 何用……
<cfy> LongJ: 那debian stable
<moriramar> cfy: +1
<LongJ> cfy debian testing也相当稳定
<cfy> LongJ: moriramar: 我就喜欢这点宁可折腾其它的.
 * LongJ 强烈憎恶systemd
<LongJ> 连inittab都换掉了，这可以最喜欢的地方
<cfy> microcai: 你有外接显示器
<cfy> microcai: 你有外接显示器?
<basncy_> 请问有谁知道外企里 SUM 是什么的缩写吗？
<microcai> cfy: ？？？？
<microcai> cfy:  显示器不都是外接的？
<cfy> microcai: 我同学跟我说,显卡会带不动外接显示器的?
<cfy> microcai: 如果太烂的显卡,比我是intel集成的.
<microcai> cfy: 我的是台式机
<palomino|working> ? , cfy
<palomino|working> 我intel集显接的24寸1920x1200的 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 我是笔记本.想买个外接显示器.但是怕什么带不动啥的.
<cfy> palomino|working: 我也不懂这些...同学说的.
<palomino|working> 是哪款集显呢?
<cfy> palomino|working: 我看下
<lifeng> basncy_: http://www.abbreviations.com/SUM
<cfy> palomino|working: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> g45么
<basncy_> lifeng: thank you
 * cfy pasted "vga" at http://paste2.org/get/1369869
<cfy> palomino|working: 看上面,这是详细的
<palomino|working> 我瞅瞅。。
<palomino|working> 虽然没明写，但应该是G45的
<cfy> palomino|working: g45怎么样?
<cfy> palomino|working: 我能外接20寸以上的么?
<palomino|working> 应该是可以的
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦.这个看什么呢?显存么?
<palomino|working> 应该不是...
<palomino|working> 你的机子输出口是vga还是dvi?
<LongJ> microcai 那么解压完了要不要做其它的东西呢，比如更新grub???
<microcai> LongJ:  为何要更新 grub ?
<cfy> palomino|working: vga
<microcai> LongJ:  stage3 又没有带 kernel
<palomino|working> 哦...我当初用vga接显示器时遇到点小问题 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 啥问题?
<LongJ> microcai 那些原来的内核还有么？
<palomino|working> 识别不出我显示器的分辨率 , cfy
<palomino|working> 只能上到1600x1200 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦....
<microcai> LongJ:  你删了它了？
<palomino|working> 手动改了xorg.conf才搞定的 , cfy
<palomino|working> 如果用dvi则没任何问题 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦.知道了....
<LongJ> microcai 明白了，我没删
<blueghost> google 怎么http登录的啊。 oauth 看的好晕
<moriramar> LongJ: 那就還在。
<hata> URxvt.scrollTtyOutput:False
<hata> URxvt.scrollTtyKeypress:True
<hata> URxvt.scrollWithBuffer:TrueURxvt.scrollTtyOutput:False
<hata> URxvt.scrollTtyKeypress:True
<hata> URxvt.scrollWithBuffer:TrueURxvt.scrollTtyOutput:False
<hata> URxvt.scrollTtyKeypress:True
<^k^> hata:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<LongJ> microcai 用哪个参数指定解压目录呢，tar jxvf file.tar.bz2 dictionery/ ???
<microcai> LongJ:  cd 到哪个目录，就解压到哪个目录
<microcai> LongJ:  portage 我记得好像是解压到 /usr 的，不是 /
<LongJ> microcai 我还是看gentoo的手册页吧，就像安装时那样解压stage3就行了是吧
<microcai> LongJ:  yep
<moriramar> Loong tar xjpf
<moriramar> LongJ: ^
<LongJ> microcai 叫我怎 么看得懂呢，手册上是挂载目录/mnt/gentoo，
<happyaron> 都stage3了，已经是个能用的系统了吧。。。
<moriramar> LongJ: 你要解壓到哪？解壓到當前系統的话你確定不會出問題嗎？
<moriramar> LongJ: 還是用個 USB 什麼的再解吧……
<moriramar> LongJ: 或者你就下載個 Portage 的代碼編譯安裝得了……
<LongJ> moriamar 说实话，我非常 担心，看了一下午了还是没动手呢
<moriramar> LongJ: 對了，yegle 最近好像搞了個 Gentoo on CentOS，你可以問問他。
<blueghost> 谁懂得 google app 登录 的
<LongJ> moriramar yegle是谁，怎么问他，他 又 不在这
<microcai> LongJ:  你就当 /mnt/gentoo 是  / 就好了么
 * edison0354 http://share.renren.com/share/252053737/6058786129?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=103&fin=4&ff_id=252053737
<hata> [#ubuntu-cn] default
<moriramar> LongJ: 哦。那就悲劇了……你不認識就算了。
<hata> [#ubuntu-cn] default
<hata> ...
<hata> 打错
<LongJ> moriramar 话说smart可以使用apt也可以使用rpm，可我装上了愣是用不了
<moriramar> LongJ: 悲劇……
<moriramar> 我的天呀……我10000多幇郵件，Thunderbird 從 Gmail 就 50 封 50 封地下，你怎麼不一封一封下呢……
<palomino|working> ?_? , moriramar
<LongJ> moriramar 很担心fedora过一段时会很慢很慢
<palomino|working> 为何不用imap , moriramar
<LongJ> 同意楼上的意见
<jingqq5210> heloo
<jingqq5210> hello
<jingqq5210> test
<LongJ> 为何不用imap , moriramar
<^k^> jingqq5210, 好  ㍪ 
<moriramar> 不用 IMAP，因為我常斷綱。
<moriramar> LongJ: 那就不要用 Fedora，下個狠心換 Debian。
<jingqq5210> 字体渲染的问题，我安装了labview程序，这个应该是直接从windows弄过来的，字体很难看
<jingqq5210> 怎么启用字体渲染
<palomino|working> ......所以得把邮件全收下来么 , moriramar
<palomino|working> 令我想起9几年那阵的bbs... , moriramar
<palomino|working> 蓝波快信。。 , moriramar
<moriramar> palomino|working: 嗯，我也不想慢慢選……
<palomino|working> 可怜阿。。。
<moriramar> palomino|working: 藍波快信？沒聽過呀……
<jingqq5210> 就是字体渲染的问题
<palomino|working> 那还是在小modem拨号的年代了.. , moriramar
<jingqq5210> 应该是怎么针对某一特定程序启动字体渲染
<palomino|working> 14.4k往回拖邮件... , moriramar
<jingqq5210> anyone help me？
<moriramar> palomino|working: 哦，那是過了我的年代了。我那時候還在玩WPS和QBasic呢。後來都56K了才開始上綱的。
<palomino|working> 不懂...帮不上 , jingqq5210
<palomino|working> :o , moriramar
<LongJ> moriramar imap巨好用的，强烈 推荐
<moriramar> jingqq5210: 是指這個嗎？ http://hi.baidu.com/zhengzhengyuyu/blog/item/5e003f7aa3c7f4e52e73b3f1.html
<moriramar> LongJ: 我用過3次，每次都受不了。
<LongJ> moriramar 怎么受不了呢？
<moriramar> LongJ: 一次用 Thunderbird，一次用 Evolution，一次用 KMail，沒有一次喜歡的。
<jingqq5210> 谢谢～～ moriramar
<jingqq5210> moriramar:  我来试试
<LongJ> moriramar å°±mutt
<moriramar> LongJ: 一個是點開頁面就慢。
<jingqq5210> moriramar: 这个是字体设定而已～～，我的问题是想针对这个程序启用字体渲染
<moriramar> LongJ: HTML的郵件還蠻多的，特別是賬單，不想用mutt。
<LongJ> moriramar 你用客户端还打开什么页面？
<LongJ> moriramar 哦
<moriramar> 這個詞頻改的，打了1鐘頭了才發現打的是綱不是網……
<moriramar> jingqq5210: 這個，我不用這個程式的，你搜搜吧。
<jingqq5210> moriramar: 因为他是直接从windows软件直接打包过来的，应该跟picassa或者wine 程序类似
<jingqq5210> 我是想看看有没有通用的方法针对这些程序启动字体渲染
<LongJ> microcai 我终于下决心解压了，要是出问题 ，哼哼！！！
<microcai> LongJ:  解压吧
<microcai> LongJ:  要是哪个软件不行了，你就用 emerge 重新安装就可以了
<moriramar> LongJ: 要是出問題怕是你也沒有電腦找 microcai 哼哼了。
<LongJ> microcai 真出问题了，还没解压完呢，emacs就半崩溃了
<microcai> LongJ:  不怕
<microcai> LongJ:  emerge emacs 就行了
<microcai> LongJ: 嘻嘻，这个是我发明的在原有的系统上覆盖安装 Gentoo ;)
<LongJ> microcai ,解压错误，tar出问题了
<microcai> LongJ:  .... ... 不会吧
<moriramar> LongJ: 你節哀吧。
<microcai> LongJ:  你的 tar 还真鸡巴烂
<LongJ> error is not recoverable
<chaos-cn> 大家 都是 用ubuntu r kcg
<cfy> happyaron: 在不?给个po的链接
<microcai> LongJ:  你的 tar 是神码系统里的？Fedora ?
<LongJ> exiting now
<LongJ> microcai 恩，当然
<chaos-cn> 都是用ubuntu的吗
<microcai> LongJ:  Fedora 15 ? 那是出了名的不稳定的系统
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 不是。
<LongJ> emacs开始跳出一大堆错误，什么啊乱七八zao
 * microcai Gentoo is still the easiest to customize and get stuff working. Sure the first install is a pain but after that it just works Ubuntu is  the opposite install is easy but the pain comes in the long run. 
<chaos-cn> 我现在 用xchat 还不太熟悉
<chaos-cn> 我看你们用太到位了
<LongJ> microcai 这错误怎 么办
<chaos-cn> 而且我输入英文也有点慢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我看看， google 的 oauth 验证
<chaos-cn>  能否批点迷津哟
<chaos-cn> 各位 大哥
<chaos-cn> 美女
<microcai> LongJ:  别紧张
<microcai> LongJ:  下一个 tar 的 rpm
<microcai> LongJ:  用 rpm 强制安装一下就可以了
<cfy> happyaron: 回来的话,发我信息哦. XD
<chaos-cn> what is oauth
<LongJ> microcai 哪里有，
<microcai> LongJ:  你是用 root 解压的？
<chaos-cn> ok?????????
<LongJ> microcai当然
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 英文的话學打字。XChat 的话大部分功能已經做出命令了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我看看， google 的 oauth 验证
<microcai> LongJ:  可能是解压的时候 /dev 目录被覆盖了
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 不是，做出菜單項了，直接點。
<microcai> LongJ:  重新解压一次
<LongJ> microcai 根目录啊，不是root能行么
<microcai> LongJ:  --exclude=/dev
<moriramar> microcai: stage3裹的 /dev 是空的吧？
<blueghost> 谁懂 google 的 oauth， 以前我知道怎么做，现在忘了。 英文说明一大片， 看不懂
<microcai> moriramar:  非空
<wzssyqa> gnome-shell
<moriramar> microcai: ……這也行……
<LongJ> microcai 那选项是什么意思
<microcai> LongJ:  跳过 /dev 目录
<moriramar> LongJ: 不解壓 /dev
<microcai> LongJ:  跳过 /home
<chaos-cn> 能否 把xchat的常用 命令讲一下
<microcai> LongJ:  --exclude=/home  也加上
<chaos-cn>  多多向你们学习
<moriramar> LongJ: 再把 /proc /sys 都加上吧。
<chaos-cn> 我现在 也不想用qq
<chaos-cn> 还有/dev
<chaos-cn> 还有/media
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 常用命令去網上找 IRC 新手的教程，基本就是 /join #ubntu-cn 加入 /part 出房間 /quit 下線 /msg xxx yyy 就是找xxx私聊說 yyy
<microcai> LongJ:  现在千万别重启电脑
<microcai> LongJ:  也别重启 irc  程序
<microcai> LongJ:  good luck to you
<chaos-cn> 哦
<Evanescence2> Python的内建帮助文档在哪儿？
<moriramar> LongJ: 早死早超生吧。
<LongJ> 你真行，我现在man页都 看不了了，你们发来的信息夹杂着一大半乱七八zao的东西
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ..
<moriramar> LongJ: Okay, is English okay?
<moriramar> LongJ: Can you re-extract the tarball?
<LongJ> microcai exclude加在哪，tar后面么？
<microcai> LongJ:  No wrose that reinstall Fedora
<microcai> LongJ:  yep
<chaos-cn> 不愿的时候  用上-c 参数
<chaos-cn> 还原的时候
<chaos-cn> fedora启动速度有点慢
<chaos-cn> 你们发现没有
<chaos-cn> 哟
<chaos-cn>  没有ubuntu快
<blueghost> 有谁帮帮我啊
<chaos-cn> 就是
<Evanescence2> blueghost: me
<Evanescence2> blueghost: 什么问题阿？
<chaos-cn> tar -cjpf  back...      --exclude=/home.........
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 說话连贯點，說话太快的话會被機器人禁言的。
<blueghost> Evanescence2:) 知道 如何 登录 google 日历
<chaos-cn> 呵呵
<chaos-cn> 是不是哟
<chaos-cn> 你不会逗 我吧
<Evanescence2> blueghost: 以前好像有个这个项目，在google code上，还可以登录文档和其他等等，命令行的，我忘记了，我找下
<chaos-cn> mo   我发现这里面还有比都菜的人哟
<Evanescence2> blueghost: http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/
<blueghost> Evanescence2:) http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/apis/calendar/data/2.0/developers_guide_protocol.html#Auth
<blueghost> Evanescence2:) 我看不懂英文
<LongJ> microcai 不是吧，我看help页，exclude后面是等 于PATERM
<blueghost> chaos-cn:) 什么意思
<Evanescence2> blueghost: 你拷贝到google translate。。。？我正在看
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 在线等高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326452&p=2278896#p2278896 我的本本是华硕K40ID. 显卡nvidia GT 320M. CPU intel T6670. 从装好ubuntu 10.10 就有这个问题。不能使用电池供电。其他一切正常。 一旦使用电池供电，就死机。求高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 Beacher — 2011-04-18 18:51
<chaos-cn> lj，  我给你发了的啊
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 你可以试试刷下屏看看，然後被禁下言或者被踢就知道是不是我逗你了……
<Evanescence2> blueghost: 前面一点是说要用OAuth认证，好像自己搭建twitter服务也用这个，选择一个OAuth服务，然后终端登录
<chaos-cn> tar -cjpf /备份文件名  --exlude=/home  --exclude=/media
<microcai> LongJ:  哦。那手册为准
<LongJ> chaos-cn: 你别逗 了吧，-c是打包的，不是解压
<moriramar> LongJ:  The pathnames or patterns on the command line indicate which items in the archive should be processed.
<microcai> LongJ: 你可以先解压到临时文件
<microcai> LongJ: 你可以先解压到临时目录
<chaos-cn> 是打包啊
<blueghost> Evanescence2:) 就是怎么用 oauth 啊
<moriramar> LongJ: patterns 就是指包裹的項目，所以無大碍。
<microcai> LongJ:  然后把 /usr /etc /var /lib 移动到  /
<hceasy> 我的延迟这么高。。。。。。。
<Evanescence2> blueghost: 我不能懂，虽然看得懂英文，但是翻译不行
<chaos-cn> 解压是  是用-C
<chaos-cn> c大写
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 是用 -x，-C 是換目錄。
<metbsd> gmail的smtp/pop3是不是用不来啊
<chaos-cn> -C 加上需要解压 的目录
<moriramar> metbsd: 你說我嗎？
<chaos-cn> 就是啊
 * LongJ 表示什么都 看不清
<chaos-cn> 你懂的嘛
<hceasy> 刚刚下载东西时发现pchome的介绍里自称自己是国内最早提供irc服务的 谁用过？
<moriramar> chaos-cn: 呃， LongJ 是要去掉目錄，不是解到哪個目錄。
<chaos-cn> -j  代表用bzip2
<chaos-cn> 哈哈
<chaos-cn> 你弄错了
 * LongJ 表示只看见一大堆failed
<chaos-cn> -C就是你要解压的目录
<chaos-cn> 没错
<moriramar> LongJ: 你重來吧。
<microcai> LongJ:  decompress stage3 to tmp dir , then mv usr lib etc... to /
<chaos-cn> 不需要mv
<chaos-cn> 了
<moriramar> metbsd: GMail 的 POP3 還有什麼和其它 POP3 不一様的地方嗎？SSL的话我開了。
<jyf1987> 有没有比fetchmail更好的？
<chaos-cn> 解压直接 tar -xjf 就行了
<chaos-cn> -p是保持原文件参数的
<chaos-cn> 备份很重要
<metbsd> 我没法登陆，gmail太慢了
<moriramar> metbsd: 悲劇……
<jyf1987> metbsd: 我正想说这个事呢
<metbsd> 国内游什么免费企业邮没
<metbsd> 说什么事
<jyf1987> web gmail是慢 但是gfw没有管smtp
<metbsd> jyf1987,
<jyf1987> 所以我在学fetchmail
<metbsd> 刚才pop3 of gmail就不行
<jyf1987> imap
<jimmyxu> jyf1987: 有 smtp
<jyf1987> 恩
<moriramar> metbsd: ym.163.com/
<moriramar> metbsd: 你說的是這種嗎？
<metbsd> 是
<moriramar> metbsd: 這個可能對你有些幇助： http://www.5dmail.net/html/2007-1-14/2007114215020.htm
<moriramar> 又打錯字了，這個字頻排的……
<jyf1987> pop.gmail.com也挂了
<moriramar> jyf1987: 天呀……
<microcai> moriramar:  建议使用 imap
<LongJ> microcai 是这样吗 ，tar Cjxpf --exclude=/home --exclude=/dev tarfile.tar.bz2, 另外，你们发给我消息不要打名字了，一个名字出现一大堆failed，我慢慢看去吧，不加名字 没错误信息
<kdlijian> 大家好
<^k^> kdlijian, 好  ㍫ 
<jyf1987> 不过可以换ip
<microcai> LongJ:  你那个是打包吧
<kdlijian> 请问Google talk用什么客户端比较好？
<caleb-> LongJ: 啥 client 那么烂？
<jyf1987> google的所有web可访问的服务器应该都是前端 额
<moriramar> microcai: 呃，他們都推薦過一輪了，谢谢了。
<kdlijian> Pidgin? Empathy?还有其它的么？
<microcai> LongJ:  tar -xvf  tarfile -C destdir
<LongJ> microcai 别加我的名字了，什么都 看不见
<microcai> LongJ:  tar -xvf  tarfile -C destdir
<microcai> LongJ:  tar -xvf  tarfile -C destdir
<microcai> LongJ:  tar -xvf  tarfile -C destdir
<microcai> LongJ:  tar -xvf  tarfile -C destdir
<microcai> LongJ:  tar -xvf  tarfile -C destdir
<^k^> microcai: .. ..
<caleb-> 微菜真坏
<LongJ> 你孬熊
<moriramar> microcai: 要加 p
<microcai> moriramar:  ... ...
<microcai> caleb-:  哪里
<microcai> caleb-:  是他操作失误
<moriramar> kdlijian: Pidgin/Empathy/Kopete 都很不错。
<kdlijian> moriramar: 谢谢。挨个试试吧。Gmail内置的算是废掉了。
<moriramar> kdlijian: 就 Pidgin 吧。
<moriramar> kdlijian: 如果是內置的 Empathy 的话也行。兩個差不多。
<moriramar> kdlijian: KOpete 是 KDE 的。
<kdlijian> 正empathy中。
<pointerroyden> 放学回来啦
<kdlijian> 用客户端应该就不掉线了吧？
<jyf1987> hecaitou: 转载：腾不出时间来睡觉的人，迟早会腾出时间来生病；腾不出时间来复习的人，迟早会腾出时间来补考；腾不出时间来谈恋爱的人，迟早会腾出时间来相亲。
<moriramar> kdlijian: 那就 Empathy 吧，一般說枞 Empathy 比 Pidgin 好。會掉，但不那麼頻繁。看臉。
<kdlijian> moriramar: 看脸 :)
<moriramar> 很好，POP3 下了 8000 郵件了……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av79099/
<jyf1987> 支付宝联手10家银行推快捷支付
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我在研究呢
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 再说了 你资讯很落后 这个我周日就在reader里看到了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 研究什么？
<jyf1987> 看来我要加强对这里的信息推送
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你个死基老
<LongJ> microcai sudo :/lib/libc.so.6: `GLIBC_2.12' no found (required by /usr/lib/libldap.2.4.so.2)
<LongJ> microcai 估计完蛋了
<LongJ> 都不管我了？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ...
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ...
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ...
<microcai> LongJ:  你说你什么都看不到啊
<microcai> LongJ:  reboot to use liveCD to install Gentoo ; Good Luck to you .
<LongJ> microcai 那是出错信息 ，叫你别打我的名字，直接发就行行了
<microcai> LongJ:  but don't delete kernel , so you don't need to compile kernel when you install gentoo
<kdlijian> 为毛不去#gentoo-cn ?!!!!
<microcai> kdlijian:   没人
<kdlijian> microcai: 有道理。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 基你妹呢 我姓取向一向来正常
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<zhenbeiju55> 我来了~~
<moriramar> kdlijian: 這裹目前和 Linux 相關都可以在這討論。
<zhenbeiju55> 嘿嘿
<LongJ> microcai 我没有livecd,usb又 没做启动盘，死个惨
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<zhenbeiju55> 问个问题哈 ,ubuntu下面有给android手机刷机的软件吗
<microcai> LongJ:  恶 ......
<kdlijian> moriramar: 据我观察跟Linux没关的也可以 :)
<microcai> LongJ:  你有没有安装 busybox
<LongJ> 只能这样子解决在
<microcai> LongJ:  ==
<microcai> LongJ:  你有没有安装 busybox
<microcai> LongJ:  你有没有安装 busybox?!
<microcai> LongJ:  你有没有安装 busybox?!
<microcai> LongJ:  busybox 是静态链接的，不需要 libc.so , 应该能拯救你
<LongJ> microcai 我说你能不能别打我的名字加在前面
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你见过没出柜的基佬承认说自己是弯的？
<microcai>   busybox 是静态链接的，不需要 libc.so , 应该能拯救你
<microcai>   busybox 是静态链接的，不需要 libc.so , 应该能拯救你
<LongJ> microcai 估计没有，新系统，前几天再搞的
<mzgcz> hi
<pointerroyden> livecd我刻了7次啊7次都没成功。。
<cfy> happyaron: 在不?
<^k^> mzgcz, 好  ㍫ 
<happyaron> cfy: 在
<mzgcz> 请问分区uuid是否在没有文件系统前不会分配？
<LongJ> microcai 开什么玩笑，重装，bash还能用呢
<mzgcz> :)
<cfy> happyaron: 给链接.
<yangtse> pointerroyden, usb boot
<happyaron> cfy: 啥链接
<cfy> happyaron: po的.
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55, 有 fastboot ,android通用的刷机程序
<pointerroyden> yangtse:usb也没成功过._.
<happyaron> cfy: http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/zh_CN/gnome-3-0/ui.tar.gz
<pointerroyden> ubuntu10.10
<yangtse> zhenbeiju55, heimdall 三星sgs专用刷机工具
<cfy> happyaron: 好的.
<yangtse> pointerroyden, unetbootin
<pointerroyden> yangtse 没听说过那玩意……
<yangtse> pointerroyden, 你应该听说过apt吧
<pointerroyden> yangtse 经常用..
<yangtse> pointerroyden, 或者简单点。dd if=foo.zip of=/dev/sdb
<yangtse> pointerroyden, 或者简单点。dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdb
<pointerroyden> yangtse 抱歉dd是做神马的..
<LongJ> microcai 我气死了，什么权限都 没有了，
<microcai> LongJ:  ?
<yangtse> pointerroyden, 照着做就行了。你管那些做什么
<microcai> LongJ: 。。。
<yangtse> microcai, 你的empathy能启动？
<yangtse> microcai, 我的gnome3
<kdlijian> LongJ: what happended?
<yangtse> microcai, 启动不了
<microcai> yangtse:  用的是 pidgin
<yangtse> microcai, 点账户，没反应，不能添加帐号
<yangtse> microcai, oh
<kdlijian> yangtse: 升级empathy先
<LongJ> pointerroyden: dd是刻盘的
<yangtse> 这个两个项目有什么区别。。。
<microcai> 重装吧。 直接 gentoo
<kdlijian> yangtse: 再安装telepathy-haze telepathy-gabble
<yangtse> microcai, 我装了一次gentoo最近。编译了一个ff4
<yangtse> 启动失败
<yangtse> 一怒，又换了个use
<yangtse> 还启动失败
<LongJ> microcai 问题 是没有启动盘，你个鸟熊
<yangtse> 再怒格式化了
<zhenbeiju55> yangtse,  谢谢
<pointerroyden> yangtse:不用了我放弃了早就
<cfy> happyaron: 慢的夸张了...还没下好.....
<pointerroyden> yangtse:用grub引导iso装了……
<LongJ> microcai 问题 是没有启动盘，你个鸟熊
<LongJ> microcai 问题 是没有启动盘，你个鸟熊
<LongJ> microcai 问题 是没有启动盘，你个鸟熊
<yangtse> kdlijian, 你确定你不是在忽悠我
<^k^> LongJ: .. ..
<yangtse> kdlijian, 还是添加不了账户
<kdlijian> yangtse: 那杯具了 我正在编译empathy呢
<LongJ> microcai 还是去网吧加工一张liveusb吧
<happyaron> cfy: 慢慢来。。。
<kdlijian> yangtse: 13 of 27
<yangtse> kdlijian, 我arch
<LongJ> microcai 问题 是没有启动盘，你个鸟熊
<yangtse> kdlijian, 懒得编译
<kdlijian> yangtse: 那sorry.
<microcai> LongJ:  ......
<microcai> LongJ:  不可能
<microcai> LongJ 没启动盘怎么装的 Fedora
<microcai> LongJ:  grub 没死就成
<microcai> LongJ:  grub 没死就别担心
<cfy> happyaron: 你说我要是以后改成lisp实现咋样?
<chgtg> yangtse: Hi
<cfy> happyaron: 你只要装个sbcl就成,或者我编译成bin的
<LongJ> microcai 真没有，本来做的livecd fedora,可是我想做个liveusb-gentoo做了一下午都不支持启动，想不通什么原因 ，……
<yangtse> chgtg, hi ，再有一个星期，我就没网络了。祝福我吧
<microcai> LongJ:  执行一下 busybox 看有没有
<chgtg> yangtse: 祝福你早睡早起身体好！
<microcai> LongJ:  有 busybox 你的系统就还能拯救回来
<LongJ> microcai 所以把usb也坏了
<LongJ> microcai 有，有busybox
<microcai> LongJ:  liveHD 也行的啊
<yangtse> arch很烦人的就是编译一次下载一次源代码
<yangtse> 我用的packer
<kdlijian> 妈的gst-plugins-XXXX到底是干嘛的？！
<kdlijian> 整天装来卸去的
<LongJ> microcai 求求别打我名字了
<yangtse> 没有一个好点的自动化编译工具
<microcai> LongJ:  执行 busybox tar -xvf stage3.tar.bz2 -C /
<microcai>   执行 busybox tar -xvf stage3.tar.bz2 -C /
<yangtse> LongJ, 你的名字怎么了
<ealgeqing> 求救  图标错位
<LongJ> microcai 就是之前完整 的命 令是吧
<ealgeqing> 之前的几个图标错位我已经手动的调节回去了 但是应用程序和网络连接的图表调节不了
 * microcai 是的，前面加个 busybox
<chgtg> Arthrun: 传说中的雕雕！
<ealgeqing> 谁遇到过这种图表错位吗？
<Arthrun> chgtg: 博士
<chgtg> Arthrun: 传说的雕雕终于出现了
<chgtg> Arthrun: ;-)
<ealgeqing> 这个很麻烦阿  我以后每开一个程序都会将左边的图标移动 不好看
<Arthrun> chgtg: 博士什么时候开始混这里了？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 自从debian/sid(dbus)死活不认识我的蓝牙鼠标后 :(
<Arthrun> 可怜的姓。。。
<Arthrun> 你的GENTOO呢，寿终了？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 没时间make了
<chgtg> Arthrun: 最近太忙了
<yangtse> 我在2006年就见过博士，或者更早
<Arthrun> 男人居然没时间MAKE
<Arthrun> chgtg: BSä½ 
<yangtse> 博士是lady
<chgtg> Arthrun: 哈哈
<yangjia> test
<^k^> yangjia, ....  ㍫ 
<chgtg> Arthrun: 投稿系统做好了。不过需要LDAP统一全站注册。比较头疼
<Arthrun> chgtg: GNOME下那个pdf阅读器叫什么来着？
<Arthrun> chgtg: 真强大，开始玩LDAP了。。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 自己搞个10M的专线，做server，怎么样？
<yangjia> chgtg: 很贵的
<chgtg> Arthrun: pdf还得acroread，原生的
<yangtse> Arthrun, foxit
<chgtg> yangjia: 大约多少？
<chgtg> Arthrun: evince
<Arthrun> chgtg: 个人用户的10M还是企业的？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 企业的
<yangjia> chgtg: 我们一个公司采用10m
<Arthrun> 企业的10M足够用了
<chgtg> yangjia: 每年营运费用大约多少？
<Arthrun> 奇怪，打字有延时情况
<chgtg> Arthrun: 每天100+的submit，可行？
 * yangtse 一个144kb的patch，下载半个小时了
<yangjia> chgtg: 不知道 呵呵
<chgtg> yangjia: 呵呵
<Arthrun> chgtg: 看你的服务器强不强啊，100不算多吧
<yangjia> chgtg: 不过现在大家都在抱怨现在网速不行
<chgtg> Arthrun: ldap玩不动，老了
<chgtg> yangjia: 我们的桌面用户不多
<Arthrun> chgtg: 偶只是看了看，就走开了
<chgtg> Arthrun: 那个带几个0的linux防火墙叫什么？
<Arthrun> shorewall还是什么的，不记得了
<chgtg> Arthrun: 招人，招人去干这事，哈哈！
<Arthrun> chgtg: 赞，根本的解决之道
<yangjia> chgtg: 其实10m很够用我觉得，当然下载除外
<neolkb> 有没有用eclipse写Python的?
<Arthrun> 下载也够了
<chgtg> Arthrun: 呵呵！没有呀！
<chgtg> yangjia: 国际流量有些大，呵呵！
<yangjia> 机器人哪里去了
<yangjia> 我用网页版的怎么看不到啊
<LongJ> 其实我只编译 portage就够 了，…microcai害我不浅
<yangjia> bot在哪里呀bot在哪里？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 还在福建？啥时候来大连，请你喝咖啡（自己炒的）
<yangjia> yangjia: haha
<Arthrun> chgtg: NND,我在福建扎根了，快递点过来
<LongJ> 其实我只编译 portage就够 了，…microcai害我不浅,后悔没听cale-cn的话
<chgtg> Arthrun: 旅旅游嘛！
<Arthrun> chgtg: 忙啊。。。
<Arthrun> chgtg: PARTY的钱不好啊
 * yangtse 我正在听 microcai 的话，打他的内核补丁
<chgtg> Arthrun: 进体制里了！恭喜呀
<microcai> yangtse: ......
<LongJ> yangtse: 他的cjktty是还可以用
<Arthrun> chgtg: 进去了才发现还是外面好
<microcai> Arthrun:  求交换
<moriramar> LongJ: 呃……悲劇呀……現在什麼情况？
<chgtg> Arthrun: 呵呵！
<Arthrun> microcai: 只要你现在的比我以前的好。。。哈哈
<ealgeqing> 求指教 panel应用程序图标位置错乱的调节方法  点右键没有unlock
<LongJ> moriramar 现在是用不了sudo 换不了root,整 个一费人，什么都做不了，总不可能在我的家目 录写出整个系统吧
<lainme> aptitude的hold和apt-get的锁定版本互不理睬。。
<yangtse> microcai, 打了patch，需要改kernel config吗？
<microcai> yangtse:  改一下
<yangtse> 我把那个中文字体yes了
<yangtse> 还需要别的吗？
<microcai> yangtse:  没了
<yangtse> ok
<Arthrun> chgtg: UB的源里居然没有Adobe reader ?
<chgtg> Arthrun: can...里呢
<happyaron> Arthrun: archive.canonical.com
<Arthrun> .....
<Arthrun> 这么复杂
<chgtg> Arthrun: 11.04?
<Arthrun> 1010
<moriramar> LongJ: 你有 root 的密嗎沒有？
<LongJ> 当然有
<chgtg> Arthrun: 嗯。1010的还可以
<chgtg> 1104下的ia32-libs有问题，无法把acroread的pdf文件里的图片copy到剪贴板上
<Arthrun> chgtg: 哈哈，本本被老婆占用了，台机上懒得再MAKE了
<chgtg> Arthrun: HOHO
<Arthrun> chgtg: 可怜本本上的GENTOO现在除了sync和 && udn外，都没机会用其他了。。
<yangtse> 老婆都很麻烦
<LongJ> moriramar 有也没用啊，又 登 不了啊
<yangtse> 最好还是不要找的好
<chgtg> Arthrun: ssh，然后....
<ealgeqing> 各位求救阿  如何更改panel里面图表的位置阿？
<Arthrun> happyaron: er, canonical的sources.list是怎么写的
<Arthrun> chgtg: 问题是，老婆用WIN。。。。
<Arthrun> chgtg: 我上哪SSH去。。。
<ealgeqing> sources.list其实不用写
<chgtg> Arthrun: 传个reboot命令，然后写歌autoexec.bat，哈哈
<happyaron> Arthrun: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu
<yangtse> ArneGoetje, 让她用vm里面的win，给她全屏了
<yangtse> Arthrun,
<ealgeqing> 你图形界面下  在software source里面选163的镜像
<yangtse> Arthrun,  让她用vm里面的win，给她全屏了
<Arthrun> .....
 * chgtg 叔叔被... ... 哈哈
<moriramar> LongJ: 你可以试试 pkexec bash
<ealgeqing> 我是电信接入   感觉国内163比较好  至少比论坛上推荐的cn99的镜像好
<moriramar> LongJ: 這個類似 sudo bash
<moriramar> 打错，su bash
<Arthrun> ealgeqing: 163就是CN99
<happyaron> ealgeqing: cn99和163是同一个镜像
<chgtg> @_@
<LongJ> moriramar pkexec bash是什么东西 ，从没有用过，也是个shell吗 ，有
<ealgeqing> 不是吧｀｀｀我怎么手动选的 和gedit编辑后的效果不一样呢？
<happyaron> ealgeqing: 执行一下 nslookup mirrors.cn99.com 你就知道结果了。
<moriramar> LongJ: pkexec 是 PolicyKit 提供的一個算是 su 的替代品吧。現在的系統一般都有 PolicyKit 了吧。
<ealgeqing> 哦 受教了
<caleb-> moriramar: 很多 distro 不用 policykit 的
<moriramar> caleb-: 我記得 PolicyKit 就是 Fedora 搞出來的吧？他們自己應該用吧……
<moriramar> caleb-: 自己都不用的话，果斷以後 Fedora 搞什麼我抵制什麼……
<caleb-> LongJ 不是 gentoo 么？
<moriramar> caleb-: 是 Fedora 上覆盖 Gentoo。
<caleb-> 蛋真疼
<caleb-> 难怪会搞坏系统
<moriramar> LongJ: 我打算用 pkexec 代替 sudo。
<caleb-> moriramar: pkexec 出过不少大洞的
<LongJ> 有不一样的地方么
<caleb-> moriramar: 还是 su / sudo 可靠点
<LongJ> caleb-: 那又有什么关系呢，默认都装了
<moriramar> caleb-: 我表示我這不打開什麼服務，就這様用這應該也沒有什麼吧……
<moriramar> LongJ: 默認裝不代表默認用呀……
<caleb-> 没人能阻止用户做蠢事
<chgtg> caleb-: nod
<caleb-> 屏幕和椅子之间是最大的 bug 啊
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃，PICNIC嗎……
<moriramar> caleb-: 主要還是臉……
<moriramar> caleb-: 话說你說有些發行版不用 Policykit，那 Gnome 可以不用嗎？我這沒有看到這様的 WITHOUT_POLKIT 之類的東西的說。
<caleb-> moriramar: 不用 gnome 啊
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃……
<LongJ> moriramar 怎 么办呢，tar 包都坏了呢，哪里有rpm的tar包下载呢
<moriramar> caleb-: 那我放棄了，我現在還是在用 gnome。
<caleb-> moriramar: 升 gnome3 没？
<moriramar> LongJ: 這時候看出來 FreeBSD 的好了，我 tar 壞了還有 gtar……
<iwohaoaini> gonme3很好
<moriramar> caleb-: 没。
<moriramar> s/没/沒
<chgtg> <gwash> hiwk: i can't use a word processor for the life of me,  and not just because i hate it
<chgtg> <gwash> and my professor is an idiot
<snoop_fy> xfce4 跟 compiz 不能一起跑？
<pointerroyden> 求ubuntu10.10怎么gnome3 啊..
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 應該不是吧。
<LongJ> moriramar 这个也应该 有，我看下吧
<chgtg> 老外真屌
<pointerroyden> 或者kde3也行~我想用用旧的
<Arthrun> chgtg: 哇，居然看老外聊天，太强大了
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 你用xfce的？
<moriramar> LongJ: 這個應該沒有，Linux 用的 tar 不就是 GNU Tar 嗎？
<chgtg> pointerroyden: 1010不能g3了吗？
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 原來用過。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 現在不是。
<pointerroyden> chgtg 不太清楚……
 * microcai http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/04/crossdev-and-chroot-arm-on-gentoo.html
<chgtg> Arthrun: 偶在偷学
<caleb-> pointerroyden: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/ # kde3
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 我突然觉得xfce好像有点丑，所以想发下神经，你现在用的什么？我参考下
<Arthrun> chgtg: where where
<chgtg> pointerroyden: 我只是gnome3-session就完事了
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 呃，我現在用的 Gnome……
<chgtg> Arthrun: #latex
<Arthrun> .......
<pointerroyden> snoop_fy kde酱……
<Arthrun> BT
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 额，为什么没继续用xfce？
<snoop_fy> pointerroyden: 感觉kde不是很爽，不知道哪里不爽。。
<pointerroyden> flybug_
<foxbaby> 大家好
<pointerroyden> ...
<snoop_fy> pointerroyden: 而且太大了
<moriramar> chgtg: 他的教授怎麼2了？
<pointerroyden> snoop_fy 我觉得kde很爽啊~
<^k^> foxbaby, 好  ㍬ 
<foxbaby> 同感 snoop_fy
<moriramar> foxbaby: 你好。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 现在偶乐衷typeset和publish，呵呵
<LongJ> moriramar moriramarmoriramarmoriramarmorirama真蛋疼，gtar也没
<ofan> 登录irc.freenode.net时服务器分配是随机的还是有策略????
<LongJ> moriramar 蛋疼的不行
<Arthrun> chgtg: 进入体系后，我已失去了一切上进的动力。。。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 因為感覺 Gnome 主流一些，支持會好一些，XFCE 也大了，也沒什麼優勢了。
<foxbaby> 最近一直爲經濟狀況所迫  很少關係linux了
<pointerroyden> 10.10的话是maverick把
<snoop_fy> pointerroyden: kde很多功能都是我不想要的，主要是太大了
<moriramar> LongJ: 這様，你有 7zip 沒有？
<pointerroyden> snoop_fy 嗯嗯
<chgtg> Arthrun: 那老哥需要latex2rtf，因为这厮不喜欢word processor，而他的教授又...
<moriramar> LongJ: 我找個 FreeBSD 的 gtar 的包给你換成 7zip 你先用着吧。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 呵呵
<LongJ> moriramar 滑
<Arthrun> 哇哈哈哈哈
 * snoop_fy 难道我竟又要沦落到去用gnome。。。实在太大了。。
<moriramar> LongJ: 你沒有嗎？
<LongJ> Ymoriramar没有
<moriramar> snoop_fy: XFCE 現在比 Gnome 小不了多少。
<moriramar> LongJ: 悲劇了……
 * snoop_fy 我还是不要穷折腾了，忍受这个界面吧，XFCE的功能还是够用的
<LongJ> moriramar 没 有
<ealgeqing> 我的panel图标位置终于还原拉 哈哈
<foxbaby> 就是 * 夠用就行吧
<pointerroyden> gnome不大把._.
<LongJ> snoop_fy: 不是我穷折腾，是fedora15的源里什么都 没有
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 不会吧。。。不敢把桌面系统都换掉，太麻烦了。。而且gnome也没有什么特别出众的我需要的功能。。
<moriramar> chgtg: 呵呵，话說我的現在這個導師雖然電腦不好，但是特好說话。所以好說话就什麼都好。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 呃。那就不換唄。
<moriramar> LongJ: 你用 Fedora 15 本身不就是折騰嗎？
<moriramar> LongJ: 好好的 Ubuntu 不好嗎？
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 恩，忍一忍就过去了，就是少一些窗口打开和切换的效果，有点小不舒服，而且有个小bug，最小化的程序经常点不出来
<chgtg> moriramar: 呵呵！那你就自己严格要求自己吧！学名叫“严于律己”
<LongJ> moriramar 不是我用最新版，他 那个越来越慢，慢的我没法忍受了
<moriramar> chgtg: 呵呵。
<caleb-> 需要忍一忍的都是垃圾
<snoop_fy> ...
<caleb-> 好用的不用，为毛要去忍一忍？
<LongJ> moriramar 用的久了，系统巨慢，刚开始还是很好用的
<pointerroyden> 为神马kde3要下的东西比kde4还要打._.
<snoop_fy> caleb-: 哪个好用？
<moriramar> chgtg: 也沒有什麼好要求的。只是電腦上的话，我把 PDF 做好些，她每次都會說做的“漂亮”“好看”，不過我是用 LibrO 做的就是了。TeX 我不會……
<chgtg> 越用越慢，绝对是人为的
<snoop_fy> caleb-: 其实我这个也不是不好用，就是没有那些视觉享受。。
<moriramar> LongJ: 哎……
<LongJ> caleb-: 你说哪个不需要忍
<moriramar> LongJ: 他說那個 XFCE4。
<chgtg> moriramar: 呵呵，看来你需要培养你boss的审美了
<soiamso> pointerroyden: qt在两个版本之间简化了很多
<pointerroyden> soiamso 哦哦谢谢
<moriramar> chgtg: 你是在間接地說我的審美嗎？
<chgtg> moriramar: 没这个意思！
<Arthrun> chgtg: 用了两天GNOME，还是不习惯
<snoop_fy> 我是不考虑QT的桌面系统了，gentoo的悲哀，不敢随便做大的改变。。
<pointerroyden> sudo和ubuntudesktop会被卸载？。。
<moriramar> chgtg: 哈哈。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: Gentoo 只有 Qt 的次版本升級才要重新編譯的說……
<LongJ> moriramar 本来我fedora用的很舒服了，嫌慢换了arch没成功，就又换回来,15源里什么都没有，这才想着gentoo,结果就悲剧了
<chgtg> Arthrun: 改成K系的菜单风格吧
<moriramar> LongJ: 呃，你先想辦法搞到個能用的 tar 吧。
<Arthrun> chgtg: 感觉画面拖尾很严重啊。。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 你看特效了？
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 我现在所有的软件的use都去掉了qt，如果装了kde，很多软件都要重新编译
<moriramar> LongJ: 關键是你的 tar 的毛病是不是在 /bin/tar 上都是個問題……
<Arthrun> chgtg: 开了中等的
<snoop_fy> 其实这些linux在速度上估计感觉不出什么名堂吧。。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 呵呵！难怪
<snoop_fy> 就是看你喜欢折腾哪个。。
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 呃，你用 Gentoo 還不想編譯……
<microcai> snoop_fy:  xfce 就是 gnome 2.0
<chgtg> Arthrun: x201 i5，我都不敢开特效
<moriramar> microcai: 我期待你這句話很久了……
<Arthrun> chgtg: 不过话说，GNOME开个中等特效，似乎也没啥看头啊。。不如不开了
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 编译很辛苦的。。
<chgtg> Arthrun: nod.
<snoop_fy> microcai: 恩，确实都是gtk的程序
<microcai> snoop_fy: 又不是你辛苦
<snoop_fy> microcai: 看着难过。。
<caleb-> 特效除了耗时间没啥实用性
<Arthrun> chgtg: 杯具，还是一样的拖。。。。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 都浮云。我平时就是vim+latex+chromium+terminal
<caleb-> 直接弹出来多好使啊
<Arthrun> caleb-: 原谅肤浅的我吧
<snoop_fy> caleb-: 比如窗口切换的时候可以看到缩略窗口，我就需要个这功能。。
<Arthrun> chgtg: 博士果然是高端用户
<caleb-> snoop_fy: 那也不用特效啊
<Arthrun> 闪，洗澡去了
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 我用 FreeBSD 都沒說什麼……我只要 GConf 有垃圾值，果斷把 /usr/local/etc/gconf 刪了，再重新編譯所有依賴 GConf 的軟體。
<LongJ> moriramar 不在TAR上会在哪里呢
<snoop_fy> caleb-: 现在xfce的切换就跟xp一样的，看不到窗口内容
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 編吧。
<microcai> Arthrun: 谁？
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 额，好吧，我已经很久不敢折腾了，不能用就完了
<moriramar> LongJ: 什麼庫呀，什麼 /dev 的項目呀什麼的……誰知道。現在什麼提示？
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 呵呵。
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 你觉得我值得装gnome？
<soiamso> Arthrun: 中等特效主要是放大镜跟反色
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 不覺得，不過像 caleb- 說的一様，要忍的话不如忍编譯，而不是忍使用。
<soiamso> Arthrun: m$ 键 加 滚轮 ， M 或 N
<snoop_fy> moriramar: 我就是觉得为了一个程序切换就去编一个那么大的东西，太恐怖了。。
<snoop_fy> 估计一编就是一个晚上
<LongJ> moriramar miriramar 不是tar 什么包都用不了，估计还是权限问题……
<moriramar> snoop_fy: 好吧，這不随你嗎？
<moriramar> LongJ: 權限問題？
<moriramar> LongJ: 那用 pkexec 就是了……
<moriramar> LongJ: 我想起來了，你是 /etc/passwd 被覆盖了吧？
<Arthrun> chgtg: 为啥有时terminal中键盘会失去响应
<LongJ> moriramar …不晓得
<moriramar> LongJ: 要麼用 root 把所有 Fedora 相關的包重裝一次，要麼直接重裝 Fedora 吧。
<chgtg> Arthrun: 我在1010下没遇到过。1104下，一切灵异都是正常的
<LongJ> moriramar 提示not authorized
<microcai> moriramar:  他是 libc.so 没了
<LongJ> moriramar 输完密码 提示，microcai说的对
<LongJ> moriramar libc.so.2没了
<microcai> moriramar:  他现在就只有 busybox 可以用了
<microcai> LongJ:  别怪我啊，我的Gentoo就是这么直接覆盖原来的系统安装起来的
<moriramar> microcai: ……
<microcai> LongJ:  你一定是解压的时候搞错了
<moriramar> microcai: 不怪你怪誰……
<moriramar> microcai: 哈哈哈
<LongJ> microcai 你能说说busybox是个什么东东么，只是取代sudo么
<moriramar> LongJ: 不，busybox 算是取代 bash 的。
<microcai> LongJ:  libc 都没了，busybox 现在是唯一可用的 busybox sh 可以执行shell
<microcai> LongJ:  其实你只要内核还在，grub 还在，Gentoo 安装就非常简单了。
<LongJ> microcai 问题是我没有livecd 也没有liveusb,
<LongJ> microcai 现在去网吧搞一个？
<LongJ> microcai
<microcai> LongJ:  ... .. 还有 root 权限不？
<wsdjeg> 每天问一次 有美女愿意私聊么
<microcai> LongJ:  你为何用 sudo 而不是直接保持一个 root shell !
<zorion> 大家精简出来的内核多大？我的2.4M ,gzip格式, 虚拟机什么的都关了，acpi也没选，不能自动关机了......
<LongJ> microcai 现在说什么都晚了…，我去搞个liveusb回来
<moriramar> LongJ: 正解。
<test31> 我发觉我自己精简的内核比官方的还大1M.。。。
<pointerroyden> 今天到现在才发了五条推
<LongJ> moriramar 什么意思，看不懂
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 為發推而發推嗎？
<moriramar> LongJ: 就是正確的決定。
<pointerroyden> moriramar 啊额。
<moriramar> pointerroyden: ……
<pointerroyden> 那个……
<pointerroyden> 只是感叹一下
<microcai> test31:  我的内核，有 27MB!
<mfmg1911> 對著教程圖片和google翻譯，好不容易才學會用TrueCrypt，就算ＪＣ叔叔抄了我的電腦也找不到什麼好玩的了慶祝一下
<microcai> test31:  谁能比我的还大！
<microcai> mfmg1911:  ...
<zhenbeiju55> 谢谢那些个作android手机rom的大神们
<test31> microcai：。。。
<microcai> mfmg1911:  FBI 一样搞的定
<zhenbeiju55> 你们太厉害林
<mfmg1911> ＦＢＩ來了我主動交公，呵呵
<pointerroyden> 各种求推特._.
<wsdjeg> bsd是什么系统阿
<mfmg1911> 我的推特mfmg1911
<LongJ> microcai 你说我重启换个内核 会不会也有问题，编译完了我还保留 了原来的kernel,它们是同一个库么
<caleb-> test31: 官方的还要算 initrd.img
<LongJ> microcai 编译器同一个库？？
<moriramar> mfmg1911: 為什麼要用 TrueCrypt？Linux 不是自帶 LUKS 嗎？
<pointerroyden> 怎么现在速度这么慢._.
<moriramar> wsdjeg: 一個 Unix 系統。
<wsdjeg> 哦 这个系统和ubuntu区别达么
<mfmg1911> moriramar:我不知道什麼是ＬＵＫＳ，今天才聽你說起。。。
<wsdjeg> 我在用的是ubuntu 不知道哪个好用呢
<test31> caleb-: initrd 13.7MB vmlinuz 4.3MB config 115KB
<pointerroyden> mfmg1911 fo
<pointerroyden> mfmg1911 fo了请查收._>
<microcai> test31:  我没有 initrd
<mfmg1911> 好的，馬上回fo
<moriramar> 终於9000郵件下完了，最後4000。
<pointerroyden> mfmg1911  嗯嗯
<byncz> 大家好，
<zorion> 没有用 initrd
<moriramar> mfmg1911: 呃，Linux自帶的一個整碟加密。呵呵。我本來想問問你 TrueCrypt 的好處。
<^k^> byncz, 好  ㍬ 
<caleb-> moriramar: 好处是跨平台
<byncz> 问下vim的问题
<caleb-> moriramar: 其它就没啥特别的
<kuai410022283> :)
<caleb-> test31: 4.3 M 真的太不正常了
<mfmg1911> moriramar:好處是不需要整碟加密，只加密一個任意大小的區域就行。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 晚上早
<moriramar> caleb-: 哦，好的。謝謝。這個我還真沒有注意。不過說來我的東西是想不跨，也還好。
<moriramar> mfmg1911: 這個一盤的都可以，GELI/LUKS都行。我想主要還是 caleb- 說的吧。
<byncz> 我设置了c.vim let s:C_CFlags         = '-std=c99 -Wall -g -O0 -c'
<byncz> 但是在c++ 的时候会有警告
<mfmg1911> moriramar:也可以加密整個分區的
<moriramar> mfmg1911: 呃，這個也是都可以的。
<mfmg1911> pointerroyden:你讀高中了吧？
<pointerroyden> mfmg1911 木有耶……
<moriramar> happyaron: 阿龍阿龍！
<moriramar> happyaron: pointerroyden 就是你說的這裹最小的同學嗎？
 * adam8157 惊现正太
<pointerroyden> (.............
<pointerroyden> happyaron 是谁……
<microcai> pointerroyden:  happyaron 是这里的神器
<zorion> pointerroyden, 最小？请问多大了？
<moriramar> microcai: 神器……
<pointerroyden> zorion ._.
<mfmg1911> pointerroyden還是初中生...，有前途啊有前途
<moriramar> zorion: 你是最小的嗎？這都要摹拜呀……
<ofan> 有好几个初中生...
<zorion> 恩，我初中还没用过电脑。。。。
<pointerroyden> 可是……
<ofan> 碰到一个还是搅基的...
<moriramar> ofan: ……
<moriramar> ofan: 攪基的？
<ofan> moriramar: yeah..
<zorion> moriramar, 羡慕啊
<mfmg1911> 中兴V880新蛋今天的限时抢购价1088元。2.2版#Android，480*800的屏幕。 http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A28-801-3YC.htm 如果還支持移動gprs就完美了
 * microcai 我初中的时候没电脑，对着白纸写 BASIC 程序。
<zorion> 我给同事买的v880,挺不错
<pointerroyden> 配置很低的把……
<moriramar> zorion: 你羡慕對我說什麼……
<moriramar> microcai: 有同様經歷呀……
<pointerroyden> 我考虑要不要下载python3试试……
<mfmg1911> 現在買３Ｇ手機就跟買車一樣，買得起養不起，資費太ＴＭ貴了
<microcai> moriramar: 吼吼
<zorion> moriramar, 年轻啊。
<moriramar> zorion: 我又不是初中生，我年輕什麼……
 * microcai 以前收集旧东西的时候，发现自己初中时期写的一本子 BASIC 程序. ... 555 都没有机会到电脑上执行过，就这么写好了，丢在了角落，直到被我忘记 ~~~~
<MaskRay> microcai: 同看 BASIC
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……
<pointerroyden> 我在学校在纸上写cpythonperl……
<mfmg1911> 他們一說程序，我就變聾啞人:-D
<MaskRay> microcai: 没电脑用的时候看 BASIC，不过不写代码。。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那看什麼？
<zorion> moriramar, 初中只玩过小霸王学习机，抄过几段basic
<NoIE> 我有上小学时写的basic程序。
<microcai> NoIE:  wow , 佩服！ 我小学的时候都不知道世界上有种东西叫电脑
<pointerroyden> 上小学时我不会写><
<moriramar> zorion: 呵呵。
<pointerroyden> 貌似小学的时候学过vb
 * adam8157 我工作之后才开始写程序...捂脸啊...
<mfmg1911> 我讀小學時，那是三十多年前，不知道中國有幾部電腦？
<Aoy_c> 论坛好慢好慢啊~~~~~~~~~
<pointerroyden> （学了两天……
 * NoIE 上中学时才知道，游戏机不止小霸王一种。。。
<pointerroyden> Aoy_c:同慢……
<NoIE> pointerroyden: 好慢。
<pointerroyden> NoIE:至今没碰过小霸王
<mfmg1911> 開ＳＳＨ訪問論壇好快的，不信你試
<microcai> Aoy_c:  试过论坛加速程序了没？
<Aoy_c> microcai: 怎么加速？
<MaskRay> moriramar: haskell 爱好者？我也是，呵呵
<pointerroyden> mfmg1911 是么._.
<zorion> linux怎么FanQiang?
<pointerroyden> gappproxy
<pointerroyden> wallproxy
<pointerroyden> ssh
<pointerroyden> ...很多
<microcai> Aoy_c:  去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559 下载一个加速程序
<mfmg1911> 有時首頁打不開，就翻牆再點，果然很快就打開了
<user8888> vpn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu.org.cn 访问加速程序 GUI 版 (含 Windows)
<user8888> ssh
<user8888> and so on
<user8888> tor
<NoIE> pointerroyden: 至今玩过的游戏机有：小霸王游戏机、GB、PS2、Wii，PS2 和 Wii 是在同学家玩的。
<zorion> pointerroyden, 哦，我google一下
<pointerroyden> NoIE: 几乎没玩过游戏机><
<pointerroyden> 成功教会一个阿姨用vbs写helloworld._.
<Aoy_c> microcai: 开SSH上去看看
<moriramar> pointerroyden: VBS 是？
<NoIE> 顺便说以下，从未在小霸王上打穿过任何一款游戏。
<NoIE> 打穿过魂斗罗1，不过是跟在亲戚的后面打穿的。
<moriramar> zorion: 現在常用的手段都快不行了吧，就用 VPN 或者 SSH 吧。
<pointerroyden> moriramar:windows下的一种脚本
<moriramar> pointerroyden: VBScript 嗎？
<pointerroyden> moriramar:嗯嗯对啊
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 呃，我第一次知道這個東西還有擴展名叫 .vbs……
<test31> 还有js
<Aoy_c> microcai: 貌似那个论坛加速很复杂的样子。。。
<Evanescence2> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=326403
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 系统服务启动和一些软件启动问题
<pointerroyden> moriramar 嗯嗯
 * MaskRay 前面手动复制东西到 doc 的表格，本来这事用 Perl 生成 xelatex 很方便的
<pointerroyden> latex至今不知道怎么用貌似好复杂><
<pointerroyden> 为神马ssh突然这么慢
<MaskRay> microcai: funtoo-overlay 没提供 layman 用的 .xml？手写了。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  不知道诶
<microcai> MaskRay:  我手工写的
<MaskRay> microcai: 为什么山寨的 pure-funtoo 能进 layman
<pointerroyden> 纳尼……怎么会这个样子
<pointerroyden> 还是换成gappproxy好了
<blueghost> 他奶奶 的 gmail 使用不了了
<NoIE> 畑健二郎宣言 「旋风管家」第三季将在剧场版之后！
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Rj2PJtLAdhY/
<mfmg1911> 轉　刚刚一阿姨来我家，说她因为在读小学的女儿被老师找过去谈话，原因是她女儿把听到的故事写下来了，故事内容大致是“她班同学A和B结了婚，生了个孩子，孩子一落地说，傻了吧，叫你们当时没有避孕！” 我一口老血喷出来啊...
<mfmg1911> :-D
<pointerroyden> …………
<MaskRay> microcai: funtoo-overlay ebuild 真少，应该用 portage 吧
<lemonhall> 伊朗军方领导人指控德国工程公司西门子帮助美国和以色列开发了攻击伊朗核设施的Stuxnet蠕虫。 伊朗民事防卫司令Gholamreza
<lemonhall> Jalali称，调查显示Stuxnet蠕虫源自美国和犹太复国主义政权。Stuxnet攻击了西门子的数据采集与监控系统，Jalali称西门子必须承担责任，解释为什么向美以提高软件代码相关的情报，从而为网络攻击铺平道路。西门子拒绝对此发表评论。
<lemonhall> 伊朗国家新闻社上周五引用负责经济事务的领导人阿加莫罕马迪的话称，伊朗将用“清真互联网”取代开放式互联网。新的互联网将符合穆斯林原则，改进世界通信和贸易联系，将与现有的互联网并行运作，最终取代开放互联网。
<pointerroyden> 纳尼=-=
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 我第一个反应是
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 能吃嘛？
 * lemonhall 清真互联网。。。。听上去很好吃的样子
<pointerroyden> 木有人说话了._.
<pointerroyden> quit
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 啦啦啦
<pointerroyden> 啦啦啦……啦啦啦……我是卖报的小行家……
<moriramar> lemonhall: 清真互聯網……讓我等馬列人士怎麼辦。
<blueghost> curl 怎么获得 回应头 啊
<flybug> 清真互联网，早晚死翘翘
<blueghost> curl 怎么获得 回应头 啊
<cfy> blueghost: -I
<blueghost> cfy thx
<flybug> 哇，居然有人用ipv6上来的
<cfy> blueghost: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8174/display-http-header-using-curl
<blueghost> cfy thx
<cfy> blueghost: 有号,帮我顶啊,呵呵
<blueghost> cfy:) 顶什么
<cfy> blueghost: 加分啊. +么
<cfy> blueghost: 错了.是 up
<blueghost> cfy:) 我头大着呢
<cfy> blueghost: 怎么了?
<blueghost> cfy:) 等等
<MaskRay> microcai: 刚才 layman -a systemd 到一半（另一台机），emerge -va systemd 可行，再过会儿就不行了
<yangtse> microcai, 你那个补丁我用失败了。
<MaskRay> yangtse: 2.6.39?
<yangtse> microcai, 显示uuuuuu
<yangtse> 38
<yangtse> 不弄了，麻烦。我从来不进console。进了也LANG=C
<yappy> hi
<^k^> yappy, 好  ㍭ 
<wzlxx> perl中这样写：$^I = ".bak";
<wzlxx> while (<>) {
<wzlxx> 	chomp;
<wzlxx> 	if (s/a/b/ig) {
<wzlxx> 		print;
<wzlxx> 	}
<^k^> wzlxx:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> 这样写为啥不能修改文件啊？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: print 到哪呢？
<blueghost> cfy:) 知道 程序如何 通过 oauth 登录 google 日历
<blueghost> cfy:) 知道怎么登录， 但不知道怎么获得 token 码
<blueghost> 有谁知道吗
<pointerroyden> $^I = ".bak"; 这句是什么意思啊。。
<alvin_rxg> pointerroyden: $^I 特殊变量
<pointerroyden> alivin_rxg 具体是神马啊
<blueghost> 看 文档 我头都 大了， 感谢 Evanescence2 的帮助
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你知道吗
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: print有用，但是没有改文件…
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 知道啥
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: perl -e 'blabla; print' > yourfile
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 知道 通过 oauth 登录 google 日历，所需 的 token 吗
<wzlxx> perl -p -i.bak -w -e 's/a/b/g' filename 这样就可以…
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道 文档， 但一大堆 英文 看不懂
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 不用shell的定向，用perl改
<pointerroyden> 一点耶看不懂了><
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 都直接 单行命令了，加上 bash 有啥区别呢？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 不是，我在看perl…
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: >_<
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 就是修改文件之前把文件备份为.bak结尾的文件里
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 呵呵…
<lei`> archlinux 怎么装sis的显卡驱动啊？ 有没有人用过
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我想知道脚本里那样写为啥没有用？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 没有说明 print 到哪里呀
<wzlxx> print 肯定是默认的STDOUT_FILENO啊…
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 这个代码即使没有print也是应该改动文件的把…
 * MaskRay dbus 忘带 systemd USE flag...然后 kernel panic 了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: sorry, 刚刚关闭了窗口,没看到你的留言,退出的时候才看到...我
<einKindvonGott> 先配置一下系统,一会回来找你聊~
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: <> 读到一个变量里的……
<moriramar> microcai: 受不了了，聽你的，我改 IMAP 了……
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: 你也在配置邮箱么?
<caleb-> MaskRay: dbus 关 kernel panic 啥事？
<moriramar> einKindvonGott: 不是。
<MaskRay> caleb-: systemd 提示找不到 libdbus*，然后就 panic 了
<wzlxx> awesome里用tumx里用emacs快捷键到死…
 * wzlxx 晕了…
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: ok~
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 用什么前缀？
<blueghost> To register your domain, provide the following information. Once you've registered with an authentication certificate, you will be able to use secure tokens when communicating with a Google service.
<blueghost> 谁帮我翻译一下
<moriramar> einKindvonGott: 我本來是想把所有的郵件都下來，後來認真的考慮下還是算了。
<caleb-> MaskRay: 是 systemd 死掉不是 kernel 死掉吧？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 求你了，帮我翻译一下
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不知道该做什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: google translator
<blueghost> ...
<einKindvonGott> moriramar: 这样啊,我是被getmail搞疯了,怎么都收不了gmail~~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 翻译的不伦不类啊
<knownbad> blueghost: google 要你把裤子脱了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 要注册你的域名的话，请提供以下信息。在你使用验证证书注册之后，你将可以在和一个 google 服务通信时 使用 secure tokens
<knownbad> 厉害
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢谢
<blueghost> 谢谢谢谢谢
<MaskRay> caleb-: 不知道，调用 init 失败算什么
<knownbad> blueghost: 你在国内吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么
<ajin> 大家好，我叫陈关系
<kuai410022283> 都这么晚啦还这么多人！
<ajin> :-D
<ajin> kuai410022283: 是啊，蛮多人
<knownbad> 晚点我得试下 vpn，想找人测试。
<kuai410022283> 呵呵
<ajin> 还是中文IRC好一点，英文社区太严肃
<kuai410022283> pingin 不支持QQ啦！
<byncz> ajin: 大师我找你好久了 很期待你的新作品
<ajin> 稍微off topic就要被训
<pointerroyden> kuai410022283 协议改成qq2008试试好了。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦， 要我做 小白吗
<kuai410022283> 试啦 登录不上去
<ajin> 其实QQ for linux可以用的
<kuai410022283> 恩 我就用 QQ for linux 呢
<byncz> 不如用web2qq
<kuai410022283> 用着 害不错
<MaskRay> microcai: caleb-: /bin/systemd 需要 /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3，但那时候还没挂载 /usr/
<hkof11> 有QQ2010的协议了。
<kuai410022283> webqq  太不方便
 * caleb- 痛恨 dbus
<byncz> qq 没更新啊
<knownbad> blueghost: 如果买成了 vps 再说。
<byncz> 还是bete1
<ajin> 把~/.config/tecent/你的账户 的权限改为chmod a-w就可以了
<ajin> 这样防止猛烈读盘
<pointerroyden> qqforlinux 有好多bug……
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好吧。 现在我 焦头烂额
<ajin> 已经更新啦
<knownbad> 那您继续努力吧。
<blueghost> google 又干嘛了
<kuai410022283> QQ FOR linux bug多点就多点吧 能聊天 传文件 截图 就够啦
<knownbad> 又叫你脱裤子了？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我知道了，那个脚本得接收一个参数才行，呵呵…
<ajin> webqq怎么看，怎么不像那回事
<kuai410022283> 至于语音什么的 不用也可
<pointerroyden> kuai410022283 我连好友都显示不完全
<kuai410022283> webqq 看着 别扭 把 屏幕弄的 啥也没啦 看着太小啦
<kuai410022283> 呵呵  凑合看就行啦 ^_^
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你emacs 加瓦片是怎么弄过来的啊？快捷键能记住不？
<ajin> 我希望ubuntu赶紧开发平板电脑版本
<ajin> 用的人越多，软件开发商越重视
<blueghost> 应该怪 政府 还是应该 怪 google
<kuai410022283> 恩 现在 平板电脑 越来越多啦
<ajin> 最后把战火烧到桌面版本
<MaskRay> microcai: caleb-: systemd 为什么要 libdbus-1.so ...
<kuai410022283> 都是从事IT行业的吗！
<kuai410022283> 说的都这么专业！
<blueghost> ajin:) 把战火烧到 zf 的屁眼
<blueghost> kuai410022283:) 什么专业
<kuai410022283> :-D
<ajin> zf？
<ajin> what does it mean?
<blueghost> ajin:) unity 可以 用在 平板 的吧
<blueghost> ajin:)
<ajin> 是啊
<ajin> 不过，我觉得应该对平板有所优化
<kuai410022283> win8 能用
<ajin> 这点要跟苹果学
<ajin> 苹果一个系统用遍所有设备，但是都有针对性优化
<kuai410022283> 感觉苹果 能长久点！ windows 要到头啦！
<fillayu> 这么热闹，都不睡觉的
<caleb-> dbus 很糟，不过很会行销
 * caleb- 觉得 gnome / kde 死机有一半是 dbus 的责任
<debianer> dbus是输入法吗
<snoop_fy> 大家讨论出啥桌面系统最好用了吗？
<snoop_fy> caleb-: 你用的啥桌面系统？
<ajin> windows驱动还要自己安装，还有一大推病毒，还会出现莫名其妙的错误
<caleb-> snoop_fy: 我不用 de 只用 wm
<wzlxx> 小的好用，呵呵…
<ajin> 让人要崩溃了
<caleb-> ajin: mac 还不是要自己装驱动
<snoop_fy> caleb-: wm是什么？
<caleb-> 桌面还是 win32 一桶浆糊
<OT_iux> @@
<caleb-> 倒是 ipad / ipad2 很给力
<OT_iux> win64@@
<fillayu> 查看当前网络连接情况的，用什么命令了
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<test31> ifconfig？
<kuai410022283> windows 中 netstat
<kuai410022283> ifconfig是查看本地IP windows
<wzlxx> 谁用awesome+tmux+emacs？那么多的快捷键是怎么弄的？
<wzlxx> ping
<wzlxx> hehe;s
<fillayu> 哎
<kuai410022283> ping？？？？
<kuai410022283> 无语啦
<douglas> win下是ipconfig吧
<kuai410022283> 试试就知道啦
<fillayu> 我想看我的电脑网络跟谁有连接
<kuai410022283> netstat
<douglas> netstat -an
<douglas> win?
<fillayu> no
<kuai410022283> ubuntu 系统下 也是这个命令
<test31> Internet RFC标准
<fillayu> 比如我跟你在网络上交流，有没有命令可以查看出对方连接过来的IP
<fillayu> 之类
<pocoyo> 我在内网后面 想做个代理服务器 该怎么做??? 有人知道木
<fillayu> 连接的IP列表，使用的端口等
<ajin> kuai410022283: 我学英语的
<kuai410022283> 哦  很好  会英语真好
<NoIE> 葡萄牙语好学吗？
<fillayu> nobody can help me?
<kuai410022283> 我目前是做通信工程的
<ajin> 嗯，那更是本行
<kuai410022283> 貌似这里英语水平都很高！
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xmonad 用 C-t，这个键在 emacs 里不常用
<kuai410022283> 准备睡觉 呵呵 各位88
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 这几天学车回来晚，卸报告。没时间学习。
<MaskRay> 又 panic 了。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: xmonad是组合引导键？
<knownbad> ajin: 刚刚已有人回了你。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我自己配置的
<ajin> knownbad: 呵呵，刚刚去嘘嘘了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用tmux或screen不？
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<ajin> kuai410022283: 你英语应该也不错
<knownbad> (07:29:43 AM) douglas: netstat -an
<MaskRay> wzlxx: screen
<ajin> 英语确实是门很好的语言
<ajin> 很多好的linux教材都是英语的
<wzlxx> screen用的哪个引导键？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我用 C-l
<kuai410022283> 恭喜你 看错啦 咱英语 确实不行
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你打算买车 ？
<kuai410022283> 很多人感觉我英语 很好！  可是 确实不行
<ajin> kuai410022283: 呵呵，谦虚了
<kuai410022283> 不谦虚 是事实 呵呵
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还没，先学着，迟早的事情。先买完房子再说。北京买车还要摇号，停车费又贵。不划算。
<kuai410022283> 用的软件多了  都是一些英文软件 上学的  只会看 不会读更不会写
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，多谢
<ajin> 平时可以多听听BBC learning english
<ajin> 也可以VOA special english
<kuai410022283> 恩  哪里面说的都是英文 ^_^
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 顺义那边现在有地铁了没？有的话不买也无所谓。
<ajin> 英语思维练出来了，就是会英语了，哪怕你只有千把个词汇
<kuai410022283> 听不懂  ^_^ 我的英语水平就这样啦！
<ajin> 是的，都是英语
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 有了。15号线。我看好的那个小区的地铁正在建。万科在小区门口买了一站。
<kuai410022283> 目前能会使用英文软件 就足够啦 哈哈
<ajin> 呵呵，其实够用就行了
<byncz> 买啊
<kuai410022283> win7   7000版本刚出来的是后 就没有 中文语言包  全是英文
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 哪天是你跟我聊吗
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 你说emacs的事
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 哦。是我。
<ajin> 不过，遇到linux相关的问题的时候，说句实话，还是英文IRC里面，高手多一断
<kuai410022283> ^_^  让咱用 5年前的电脑 给装上啦  哈哈
<ajin> 点
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那先不买也行，堵车、单双号也麻烦。
<fillayu> 我刚刚的问题？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。等有钱再买。现在买房就要到处借钱。不慌。慢慢来。
<byncz> 买2辆 一个单号一个双号
<fillayu> 怎么看网络连接情况啊
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 咋突然想起来问这个呢
<kuai410022283> 我认为 技术无国界   在哪能收获到知识 就可以啦！
<ajin> 是啊，国内牛人很多都在国际社区活跃
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 你怎么看到我的昵称尾巴有emacs?
<kuai410022283> netstat -a
<ajin> 而且是顶级牛人
<ajin> 为国际社区尊重
<TopWinStudio> debianer: i guess.:)
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 怎么猜哦
<kuai410022283> 恩  腾讯的破QQ 还是和国际 比不了！
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 首付百分多少？
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 你不会在腾讯上班吧
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 男人的直觉。
<kuai410022283> 真有 在腾讯上班的？
<knownbad> ajin: 啊，刚刚回错了。  抱歉。
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 男人的直觉 不准
<ajin> knownbad: 没事哈
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 20%，准备贷85万。其他的加起来的话得50万左右。
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 女人的直觉准
<kuai410022283> :-)
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 你直觉 什么了
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 不能。咱不喜欢腾讯公司。：）
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 哈哈。
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 要去也去google.
<kuai410022283> 腾讯公司也不错  就是服务器 垃圾点
<ajin> 怎么没有公司发力ubuntu这个桌面系统
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) google?
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 直接 debianer尾巴带emacs
<ajin> 哪怕做个软件好点，闭源的也没事阿
<kuai410022283> ubuntu 感觉真不错
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 开玩笑。水平不够。差远呢。
<ajin> 要兼容并包嘛
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 哦，我以为首付得30%~40%呢。
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 不明白什么意思
<kuai410022283> liunx系统 基本都用在企业服务器上
<kuai410022283> 对于 个人PC用 都被windows垄断啦
<ajin> 哪个厂商在ubuntu上站稳了脚跟，就占得了脚跟
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那也够受的了。我就两口子自己凑钱。家里都没钱。
<ajin> 占的了先机
<ajin> 我感觉Linux是未来
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 就是i guess debianer is a emacser.
<knownbad> fillayu: netstat -anp | grep 端口或是软件名。
<kuai410022283> ubuntu 确实是值得 发展的
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那你俩算挺不错的了。
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: hi ask me why i can do it.
<ajin> 对啊，我用ubuntu2年了
<ajin> 越用越顺手
<kuai410022283> 不过  感觉 国内发展 ubuntu 似乎有些晚啦！ 国外已经早先一步啦
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 看不懂。
<ajin> 刚开始很不习惯
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 苦命的孩子。唉。在北京坚挺地活着。
<kuai410022283> 我就喜欢 ubuntu 不会中windows毒 哈哈
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 哈哈。
<fillayu> knownbad   great
<ajin> kuai410022283: 是啊
<knownbad> np
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 翻译一下
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: debianer不知道为啥在我看到他的第一天就知道他是一个emacser。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: :)
<fillayu> knownbad   netstat  -anp 的列表太多，有没有办法只列出有IP的列表？
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 哦。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哥们你在山东哪？我出差也许有机会去呢。
<kuai410022283> 除非 你减少你系统的链接
<blueghost> 这是男人 的直觉？
<blueghost> 可能 他的手指 太粗？？
<knownbad> fillayu: 用 grep 就好了。
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: ...
<test31> |grep tcp ？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我是潍坊的。目前不在家。
<ajin> 有些软件天生是需要闭源的，有些软件则天生需要开源才能更好发展
<fillayu> knownbad  也只能如此了
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 是不是我退出的时候，会提示我的IRC客户端
<fillayu> 我再查查
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 先不聊。我要写报告。明天交给客户。明天早上还要6点之前起床等车去考试。崩溃。
<ajin> 要兼容并蓄才能有所发展
<ajin> 中国人的中庸思想很伟大
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ok,加油!
<kuai410022283> 不是很伟大 是相当伟大啦
<fillayu> knownbad  用 netstat -ant
<kuai410022283> 有辽宁的朋友吗
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。fighting。关IRC了。886
<knownbad> fillayu: 或是 netstat -tu
<isoft> 有人对python熟悉吗
<knownbad> 更短。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 88:)
<isoft> 我遇到个问题，我的一个.py文件打开时 出现乱码，应该是中文字符出现乱码，英文好像没有问题
<kuai410022283> pidgin 谁有 QQ2011协议！
<isoft> 不知道该怎么做
<qinglingquan> isoft: 你文件乱码和python有关系吗?
<ofan> isoft: 第一行或第二行加 # coding: utf-8
<isoft> qinglingquan: 我不懂，不知道
<ofan> isoft: 后面的是文件用的编码
<fillayu> 算了，睡觉去
<isoft> ofan: 有这一句
<knownbad> fillayu: 99
<kuai410022283> gconftool-2 --set --type=list --list-type=string /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings/auto_detected "[UTF-8,CURRENT,GB18030,BIG5-HKSCS,UTF-16]"
<ofan> isoft: 那就没问题了,用vim或emacs打开
<kuai410022283> 复制  运行在终端
<isoft> ofan: #!/usr/bin/python
<isoft> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<kuai410022283> 直接在终端运行  gconftool-2 --set --type=list --list-type=string /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings/auto_detected "[UTF-8,CURRENT,GB18030,BIG5-HKSCS,UTF-16]"
<isoft> ofan:  µÚ¶þžö²ÎÊý±íÊŸÊÇ·ñÊǶþœøÖƳÌÐò£¬Èç¹ûÊÇÐèÒª°Ñ·ûºÅ±íŽÓ¶þœøÖÆÖзÖÀë³öÀŽ
<^k^> isoft:say ofan: 第二烐参数表薀是否是二滧制程序，如果是需要把符号表幱二滧制中分离出缼 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<isoft> ofan: 我用vim打开的，就上面那些乱码，发你的那段
<ajin> 睡觉咯，各位兄台
<kuai410022283> 88 我也谁啦
<NoIE> base 是基于
<kuai410022283> 睡啦
<qinglingquan> isoft: 我不懂python，但普通文件乱码的话都是直接转换。
<NoIE> based on 是基于
<NoIE> bassed 好像也是基于
<ajin> 88
<isoft> qinglingquan: 怎么转换呢？
<NoIE> Appends eitehr (on) or (off) to the base string based on the bassed value 这一句应该怎么翻译？谢谢。
<isoft> qinglingquan: 用什么工具吗
<qinglingquan> isoft: iconv
<jimmyxu> NoIE: 根据X基于的值，在XX后加上X或X？
<qinglingquan> isoft: 就是把文件的编码直接转换成utf-8的
<NoIE> jimmyxu: 大概是这个意思，我再好好想想吧。
<NoIE> jimmyxu: 谢谢了。
<isoft> qinglingquan: 有没有什么方法能直接用vim打开的呢
<jimmyxu> NoIE: np
<NoIE> jimmyxu: 泥塑好人。
<qinglingquan> isoft: 你是用vim打开文件后乱码？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 你现在在~ubuntu-l10n-zh-cn吗
<isoft> qinglingquan: 是的
<jimmyxu> happyaron: should be
<happyaron> jimmyxu: might expire, check?
<isoft> qinglingquan: 恩，是我一个朋友发我的，不知道以前是否是好的
<isoft> qinglingquan: 我也不确定
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 嗯在
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ok
<isoft> qinglingquan: 我用iconv -t utf-8 filename,是这样用吗，但是报错了，报错：# iconv: 未知 134 处的非法输入序列
<qinglingquan> isoft: 你用iconv -c -f gbk -t utf-8 filename>targetfilename
<qinglingquan> isoft: 能行不？
<isoft> qinglingquan: 好了，谢谢哈
<isoft> qinglingquan: 怎么我 直接做不行吗
<qinglingquan> isoft: 什么直接做？
<isoft> qinglingquan: 就是我刚刚那样，iconv -t utf-8 sourcefile
<qinglingquan> isoft: 你得指定你现在文件的编码和转换后的编码阿，你看看帮助就知道了。
<isoft> ^k^: 你是怎么做的，你的是正确信息
<isoft> qinglingquan: 你刚刚告诉我那个icvon，我就简单看了下，就直接用了，谢谢了哈
<^k^> isoft, 我很好，你好吗？  ㍯ 
<isoft> ^k^: 什么意思
<^k^> isoft, 不知名的人，嗯，这是很难界定。  ㍯ 
<cheng> 问一下哦，我以前用ubuntu，现在用了fedora，谁知道一些关于fedora的论坛或者blog阿
 * MaskRay pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1370259
<MaskRay> easy_install pyffi 的输出
<MaskRay> 怎么装呢
<zxc> 调研一下，google的服务器，哪个被墙的概率小一点
<newbie|2> hi
<^k^> newbie|2, 好  ㍯ 
<newbie|2> 好啊。
<soiamso> cheng 好像没有太大区别
<isoft> configure: error: libuuid not found !
<isoft> 我用automake 编译，报了个错误
<chaos-cn> 我来了
<chaos-cn> which irc client is the best on ubuntu???
<chaos-cn> which ones do u use
<chaos-cn> give me some opinion plz
 * chengzi 伸了个懒腰：“睡觉了“
<moriramar> isoft: 安裝 e2fsprogs-libuuid
<moriramar> isoft: 如果不是單獨的庫就安裝 e2fsprogs 吧。
<moriramar> isoft: Ubuntu 下可能是類似 *-dev 的包。
<isoft> moriramar: 那你觉得应该安装那个更合适呢，automake报的错，第一次弄这些，头都快暴了
<jimmyxu> isoft: uuid-dev
<wsdjeg> Emacs 和vim哪一个更加强大一点呢
<isoft> jimmyxu: 我用apt-cache 也发现了uuid-dev 就装的他，ok，谢谢
<NoIE> wsdjeg: 传说 Emacs 更强大。
<wsdjeg> 是么 我现在刚装了系统想搭建一个c平台 不知道改怎么农
<happyaron> wsdjeg: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<NoIE> 我有罪，我只用 gedit 。。。
<chaos-cd> 不会吧
<wsdjeg> gedit可以写c么
<alvin_rxg> 我有罪，我只用 leafpad 。。。
<wsdjeg> 然后用什么编译呢 ubuntu有么
<NoIE> 我有罪，我不用 c 语言。
<wsdjeg> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> wsdjeg: 编译啥
<wsdjeg> c语言阿
<happyaron> wsdjeg: 你要编译啥东西
<NoIE> happyaron: 想开发程序。
<happyaron> wsdjeg: C语言可大了
<wsdjeg> 就是学习c语言
<wsdjeg> 才开始入门
<chaos-cn> ks
<happyaron> 呃，这个问题太general，回答不能
<NoIE> wsdjeg: 和我一起用 gedit 吧。
<NoIE> wsdjeg: 然后在命令行里使用 gcc 编译。
<wsdjeg> 可以么 具体怎么操作呢 有没有教材呢
<NoIE> wsdjeg: 网上有。
<isoft> 从vim里复制 出来是什么命令呢？比如我现在想从vim里 复制一行出来，黏贴到这里，该怎么做呢，用yy好像不行
<alvin_rxg> shift + v, "+y
<isoft> alvin_rxg: 试了下，好像不行，
<alvin_rxg> :version +/- clipboard ???
<isoft> hecks for libraries.
<isoft> # Check for mysql installation
<isoft> # LIBS_MYSQL=`mysql_config --libs_r`
<isoft> hecks for libraries.
<isoft> # Check for mysql installation
<isoft>  LIBS_MYSQL=`mysql_config --libs_r`
<isoft> 这是 用automake弄出来的一个configure文件，里面的后两行 不太明白意思
<isoft> mysql_config 没懂，请教下大家
<isoft> 提示 not found，但是mysql是刚刚安装过的
<alvin_rxg> mysql_config 这个命令有不
<hata> test
<^k^> hata, ....  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/18/1454230&amp;from=rss
 * yudun 相继退出了
<microcai> 侯正鹏
<microcai> 侯正鹏
<microcai> 侯正鹏
<^k^>  06:13
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-19
<xiamx> !
<flay> 早阿
<flay> ^k^: 你也不说句话
<^k^> flay, 我这样做有它。  ㍠ 
<yangjia> 早
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<flay> ^k^: 机器人逛论坛。。这里可以直接回帖到论坛么
 * tenzu 拜神
<^k^> flay, 我会听从你的命令。  ㍡ 
<roylez> tenzu: 啥时候转正阿
<xiamx> 终于把 ZNC设置好了
<tenzu> roylez: 25号
<roylez> tenzu: 等你转正了，咱俩可以组团鄙视其他人了
<tenzu> roylez: 好滴
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 国嵌视频 包括加密部分 现在低价转让 需要的加我Q382501922 注明 国嵌视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326512&p=2279433#p2279433 国嵌视频 包括加密部分 现在低价转让 需要的加我Q382501922 注明 国嵌视频 统计信息: 发表于 由 taosheng19 — 2011-04-19 9:39
<ub-cn> 是否 u10.10 不稳定，还是 firefox 不稳定，已经个把月了，有时候 ff  网页左边老是黑屏闪闪的
<ub-cn> OpenOffice becomes LibreOffice  == 原来是同一个
<xiamx> ub-cn, 是fork，不是同一个
<ub-cn> o
<ub-cn> 想把资料保存到网上，是否找个什么叫网盘的？有推荐没？
<ub-cn> 中文电脑人员是否都跑到这里了，除了 ubuntu-cn 好像不知道大家在哪里能遇到。
<xiamx> ub-cn, dropbox
<xiamx> ub-cn, 你也可以去 linuxfire
<xiamx> ub-cn, 不过不在这个服务器
<hata> 有没有人知道arch的中文频道在哪里？
<hata> 我想过去看看
<xiamx> hata, 好像木有，很多archer都在这里
<hata> xiamx: 好的谢谢
<ub-cn> xiamx: Linuxfire.com is FOR SALE ； dropbox 好像也进不去。
<ub-cn> 稳定点的有没有
<xiamx> ub-cn, linuxfire不是网站...是频道
<ub-cn> 回顾历史，只有 yahoo, hotmail 邮箱一直可以用
<ub-cn> 哦
<ub-cn> 是否把资料保存到网上，然后买个平板电脑，以后这个趋势 ？
<ub-cn> 走到哪里也方便
<xiamx> ub-cn, 可以这么说
<xiamx> ub-cn, 最好有3G
<ub-cn> 我研究了一个月，发现这个最合适。
<xiamx> 平板买什么好？
<ub-cn> 昨天抢购xoom 4999 秒杀418， 但是不知道什么叫秒杀，没有买到。
<yangjia> 怎么对文件系统性能进行测试呢？
<ub-cn> 还是喜欢 ubuntu
<ub-cn> netbook 加油阿。
<xiamx> yangjia, ubuntu里有图形工具，叫磁盘实用工具
<xiamx> yangjia, 也可以玩命令行的 hdparm
<yangjia> xiamx: 我想进行那种比较详细的测试实验
<ub-cn> 软件挂在 sf.net. 感觉 sf.net 也要关门快了。
<yangjia> xiamx: 好像windows下头hdtune进行的那样
<xiamx> yangjia, 这我就不知道了
<ub-cn> xiamx: 3G 是干什么用的？普通上网不也能下载吗？是否速度不一样？
<Mr_sky> 3G是无线啊
<ub-cn> 不是有个 wi-fi ?
<ub-cn> wi-fi == 3G ?
<xiamx> ub-cn, no..
<Mr_sky> wi-fi是局域网出去的 3G是跟手机一样连到基站的
<ub-cn> 哦。
<ub-cn> wi-fi == 蓝牙？
<Mr_sky> no no no
<ub-cn> o
<ub-cn> 需要扫盲
 * xiamx -_-
<Mr_sky> wi-fi 约等于wlan
<Mr_sky> VIRTUALBOX
<Mr_sky> 我的这个虚拟机
<Mr_sky> 第一次启动XP 总是死掉
<Mr_sky> 唉
<Mr_sky> kill掉进程 再启动虚拟机 就没问题了 有谁是一样的情况么
<ub-cn> 笔记本里面带的是否wi-fi 上网用的。
<ub-cn> wi-fi == 无线网卡？
<Mr_sky> 无线网卡就是wifi上网用的 但前者是硬件 后者是上网方式
<leaveboy> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ub-cn> 哦
<ub-cn> 11.04 来了，你会升级吗？
<ub-cn> 你们什么时候还是要用到 windows 呢？好像就网银，旺旺了
 * lainme 终于找到最后一个问题所在了
<Mr_sky> 玩游戏的时候
 * lainme 要好好看书
<ub-cn> 辛好我不玩游戏
<ub-cn> 买ipad 还是 ipad + kindle ?
<ub-cn> 还是在意 ubuntu PAD 早点来。
<ofan> lainme: 什么问题..
<yangjia> 有人专门做过文件系统测试吗，是怎么做的啊
<ayaka> yangjia, happy做过
<yangjia> ayaka: thx
<ayaka> yangjia, 不过我是不相信结果
<yangjia> ayaka: 我是做实验玩玩 嘿嘿
<ofan> yangjia: 有各种benchmark工具
<ofan> yangjia: http://www.iozone.org/
<yangjia> ofan: thx
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 感觉11.04的窗口操作有些类似Mac http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326527&p=2279514#p2279514 如题 不知道各位朋友有和感想 统计信息: 发表于 由 Neolkb — 2011-04-19 10:48
<Evanescence> 当拷贝一个软链接到其他地址的时候，是拷贝了链接文件还是指向的真实文件？
<lota-bb>  /msg NickServ identify java502749
<lxK> .......
<lota-bb>  /msg NickServ identify <java502749>
<leaveboy> ///
<leaveboy> 。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 看你怎样拷贝
<Evanescence> ofan: 拷贝cp里有带选项拷贝真实文件吗？
<ofan> Evanescence: 有的会把符号连接展开后再拷贝,有的只是拷贝连接,有选项可以控制
<microcai1> Evanescence:  那看你拷贝用的什么参数了
<Evanescence> ofan: 我看到了，-l
<Evanescence> ofan: 里面的-H和-l参数不是很明白，有什么区别吗？
<blueghost> 金苹果手机是什么啊
<blueghost> 现在还在电视台 做广告
<lxK> 24K金的苹果:)
<blueghost> 399块，还送戒指
<blueghost> lxK:) ....
<Evanescence> ofan: 不对，是-H和-L选项
<michael> 怎么名字都被注册了
<ofan> Evanescence: man cp
<blueghost> 最新金苹果手机iphone价格,报价,品牌,评价,排行,点评,金苹果手机iphone ...
<blueghost> 还全球 的
<blueghost> 大家快买 啊
<blueghost> 399
<lxK> 三星I9000水货2500
<Evanescence> 正看着，里面说-H follow command line symbolic links in source，这个follow command line是什么意思？
<blueghost> 还送 花费
<blueghost> 还送 话费
<lxK> /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<blueghost> 他奶奶的， 什么广告 都敢放 啊
<blueghost> 苹果 怎么不告 他
<blueghost> 有点冲动 想将他录下来，寄到苹果，看看
<lota> 怎么人这么 少哟
<lota> 是不是都 在忙啊
<blueghost> 迷你手机就是新苹果手机，就象人一样，人有大名小名，大名小名都是指这个人。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 啥转正啊
<ayaka> blueghost, 够了
<blueghost> ayaka:) 怎么
<ayaka> blueghost, 他的网站，黑他吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: 就是答辩呗
<blueghost> ayaka:)
<blueghost> 现在的电视广告真的什么都干放
<ayaka> 对了正事，谁知道c的whcar_t类型
<ayaka> 对了正事，谁知道c的wchar_t类型
<lifeng> blueghost: 显然不敢说big brother的坏话
<ayaka> lifeng, 看过1984?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 啥答辩嘛。高级的？
<blueghost> lifeng:) 什么意思
<blueghost> ayaka:) 没看完。
<iGoogle> 要是啥，和 roylez联合啥的。我怕怕。 tenzu
<tenzu> iGoogle: 要毕业必然要先答辩啊
<lifeng> blueghost: BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我和主席联合起来拜你，嗯嗯
<blueghost> lifeng:) 1984 的 ？
<iGoogle> 只是毕业嘛。这怕啥
<lifeng> blueghost: en
<ayaka> blueghost, 1984中大洋国的无比正确的人
<lifeng> ayaka: wchar_t干什么？
<jyf1987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140432.htm  太帅了 无线充电芯片
<blueghost> lifeng:) 如果你暗指的是共产党， 我在这还骂 的少啊
<Stifler> hi
<blueghost> lifeng:) 宽字符 类型
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<ayaka> lifeng, k&r说是解决亚洲语言问题的char替代
<lifeng> blueghost: 我说电视广告不敢说big brother的坏话
<lifeng> ayaka: 显然
<blueghost> lifeng:) 哦
<missing> lifeng: 谁有这个胆子?
<missing> 开玩笑阿,花钱买死阿
<ayaka> lifeng, 我们的电视只会说多么正确，将来不正确就变黑历史
<Evanescence> blueghost: man cp。 里面说-H follow command line symbolic links in source，这个follow command line是什么意思？
<moriramar> blueghost: 這話題又是你帶出來的？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我英语超烂
<blueghost> moriramar:) 是的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 你可以 实验下 啊，
<moriramar> Evanescence: follow symbolic links 不是 follow command line
<tenzu> iGoogle: 毕业了就自由了
<MaskRay> 画 3d convex hull，有什么好工具
<moriramar> Evanescence: 意思是跟踪命令行中的符號连结。
<lifeng> Evanescence: 处理的是符号连接指向的文件，而不是符号连接文件本身
<ayaka> 民主不完美，不民主更糟糕，人身与财产都没保障
<blueghost> moriramar:) 不好意思， 又带到 政治了
<moriramar> Evanescence: 這是 FreeBSD 的 man，冩得更清晰些： -H    If the -R option is specified, symbolic links on the command line
<moriramar>            are followed.  (Symbolic links encountered in the tree traversal
<moriramar>            are not followed.)
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不是博士毕业吧
<ayaka> 对了解决whcar_t问题
<tenzu> iGoogle: 还能是啥答辩？
<ayaka> moriramar, 您使用freebsd?
<moriramar> blueghost: 你和我有什麼不好意思的？我又不管，或者說我看你們扯其實有快感。
<moriramar> ayaka: 嗯。
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<Evanescence> lifeng: moriramar 明白了
<MaskRay> gnuplot 能不能显示 3d convex hull
<ayaka> moriramar, 它的分区到底是什么意思
<blueghost> moriramar:) 我只是说电视广告放得太离谱了
<blueghost> 没想到 会转到 政治那里去
<moriramar> ayaka: 你就當它可以给MBR 的4個區都做擴展分區就行了。
<moriramar> blueghost: 你太能扯了……
<moriramar> blueghost: 比不過你。
<blueghost> 怎么啊
<moriramar> blueghost: 沒什麼。
<ayaka> moriramar, 但是他的文档名称很多
<blueghost> 我只是 说 怎么苹果公司怎么不告他，如果不知道的话， 我录下来给他寄去。
<moriramar> ayaka: 嗯？什麼意思？
<ayaka> moriramar, 请等一下我复制一些
<moriramar> ayaka: ad0s1a 這様的？
<ayaka> microcai, 分区约定
<ayaka> a通常指定为根文件系统,Slices,partition
<ayaka> 那个a是卷标名?
<moriramar> ayaka: 不是。
<ayaka> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/zh_CN.GB2312/books/handbook/disk-organization.html
<ayaka> a通常指定为根文件系统，那个a是卷标名?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。。 我不知道啊
<iGoogle> 要是搞出2博士。那就麻烦了
<moriramar> ayaka: ad0s1a 這様的是這麼看，ad 是驅動名，0 是第 1 個 ad 驅動的物理盤，s 是 MBR Slice 分區，1 是第 1 區，a 是 Slice 下第二级分區中第一個。
<ofan> https://github.com/jesusabdullah/ircrpc
<moriramar> ayaka: 卷標名對應起來應該是 newfs -L 後面的 label 才對。
<ayaka> Slice 下还可以在分区？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我知道你是博士后
<ayaka> sata,sas,0 是第 1 個 ad 驅動的物理盤,这一点永远只有0吧？
<iGoogle> 后。是啊。等以后的后
<moriramar> ayaka: Slice 下可以再分。
<moriramar> ayaka: 不，可以有1.
<moriramar> ayaka: 比如我現在的電腦上就有。
<iGoogle> 芙蓉王，当王差不多，芙蓉后，可不行。
<moriramar> ayaka: 我這接了一個內置的盤和兩個外置的USB盤，分別就對應叫 ad0 da0 da1。
<ayaka> moriramar, 不，可以有1？一个通道不是只可以有一个驱动器
<moriramar> ayaka: 不要忘了 USB。
<ayaka> moriramar, ad不是ide?
<moriramar> ayaka: 哦，你特指 ad 嗎？那我就不了解了。
<moriramar> ayaka: 我對 IDE SATA 什麼的不太了解。
<ayaka> moriramar, 还有一个硬盘在mbr状态下一定有4个slice?
<moriramar> ayaka: 不一定。
<ayaka> moriramar, 那就是最多4个？
<moriramar> ayaka: MBR 分區你可以只分 1 個 Slice，我記得最多 4 個，每個下面最多可以分 8 個子分區。
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> mbr能分3个主分区+1个扩展分区
<palomino|working> 扩展分区下面能接着分
<ayaka> moriramar, slice下的分区叫partitions?
<MaskRay> geomview 和 gnuplot 比起来怎么样？
<iGoogle> slice是啥概念哦。
<moriramar> ayaka: 名稱的话我不知道。
<moriramar> iGoogle: Slice 是 FreeBSD 的東西。
<ayaka> moriramar, 谢谢您
<iGoogle> 理解不到
<MaskRay> moriramar: 会 quickhull 吗？
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不會。這什麼東西？聽着很高級。
<ayaka> freebsd的中文更少，所以我要用中文文档来理解词汇
<moriramar> ayaka: 根據幫助文檔，FreeBSD 對一般的 MBR 分區叫 Slice。
<moriramar> ayaka: 因此分區表，Linux 下叫 Partition table，FreeBSD 叫 Slice table。
<moriramar> ayaka: 而 FreeBSD 對 Slice 做的再分區也沒有什麼特別的表達，只是叫 Partition。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 三维凸包的算法，找不到好的代码，自己乱写了一个有 bug，三维的又不好调试
<ayaka> moriramar, 谢谢
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 三维凸包 是什么
<moriramar> ayaka: 現在改用 GPart 作分區工具，就不強调這些了。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 干什么的
<ayaka> moriramar, 什么时候改的？
<moriramar> ayaka: 只是說硬盤可以分成 MBR GPT 類型的區。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 需要一个好的作图工具用来显示
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]用什么显示简单点的硬件信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326541&p=2279606#p2279606 lshw,demidecode这些显示一大堆啊- - 我只看看常用的就行了。CPU，显卡，内存，硬盘。。。知道名字和大小就行。。 上面那些命令列了一大堆，看了就头疼。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-04-19 11:43
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 干什么的
<moriramar> ayaka: 不，官方的 sysinstall 沒有改，不過一般用戶都改了吧。GPart 看來要成為主流。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 二维凸包是把一些点围起来的最小凸多边形
<ayaka> moriramar, gparter要X
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 给个图， 不大明白
<moriramar> ayaka: GPart 不是 GNU Parted，而是 FreeBSD 自己的 GEOM Part，是個命令行的工具。
<MaskRay> http://a4.att.hudong.com/54/62/01000000000000119086257617954_s.jpg
<ayaka> moriramar, oh,不到官方正式采用我一般要适应
<moriramar> ayaka: 你要分 GPT 區就只能用 GPart。sysinstall 現在還不支持 ZFS 呢，你總不能說 ZFS 還不是怎麼怎麼様吧。至少 FreeBSD amd64 下的 ZFS 被認為穩定了。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) ，你想要 实现他？ 还是找 这样的软件
<moriramar> ayaka: i386 的要自己调整调整……
<moriramar> blueghost: 他想找現成的。
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 应该教育类的，可能有类似 的
<ayaka> moriramar, 我现在还是ufs时代
<moriramar> ayaka: 我這自上次 UFS 出過幾次問題把我的 fcitx 搞悲劇了之後就果斷換 ZFS 了。當然，fcitx 也換成了 ibus。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 一个简短的 quickhull 代码，我跟着实现
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 因为儿子，所以我在 ubuntu 教育类的软件找了许多。看到有几个 关于科学 画图的。 但没装，不知道符合你不。
<ayaka> moriramar, 对了freebsd有不要X的中文显示办法吗？
<moriramar> ayaka: 有吧，fbterm 應該可以。具體的不太了解。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 具体的不懂。 只是 在那一类的软件 看到 几个关于科学绘图 的。 没用具体装过
<ayaka> moriramar, 应该不行
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我会用 gnuplot 显示点了，但似乎不能显示凸包；qhull 能生成供 geomview 显示的点集，但后者用不来
<ayaka> moriramar, 这是frame bu是linux特性
<ayaka> moriramar, 对了fbterm是不是不可以和X同时使用？
<blueghost> 不懂 啊。 只是看了一些类似的。 数学不懂，我是数学白痴
<blueghost> MaskRay:) http://www.geogebra.org/cms/
<moriramar> ayaka: fbterm 我沒有用過。话說 FreeBSD 的 ports 好像有 fbterm 吧，說明應該有補丁吧。
<ayaka> moriramar, 谢谢
<moriramar> ayaka: http://www.ac.auone-net.jp/~baba/fbterm/
<blueghost> MaskRay:) http://graphmonkey.sourceforge.net/
<blueghost> MaskRay:) http://www.geogebra.org/cms/
<blueghost> MaskRay:) http://graphmonkey.sourceforge.net/
<my4899> 这什么鸟文呀
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 这两个有用吗？
<moriramar> ayaka: 话說這是绫香？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 谢谢啊，不过这些应该不合我的要求，我要能根据数据显示图形的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你回错人了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我那個链接是给 ayaka 的。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 太紧张了，失误了
<ayaka> moriramar, 日语不成问题
<ayaka> 绫香？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 谢谢啊，不过这些应该不合我的要求，我要能根据数据显示图形的
<moriramar> ayaka: 名字呀？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 好像 有一个语言 可以弄这个。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 还是从这里知道的，忘了谁说的了。 就是依据 数据 可以编程，画图的。 挺著名的。 一 统计语言
<hata> matlab?
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 好像是 R 语言？S语言???
 * MaskRay pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1371373
<moriramar> blueghost: R
<ayaka> moriramar, 那是谁？ayaka=ayaka hizuki 桧月彩花大天使
<MaskRay> moriramar: 怎么装 dph？
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 可能 r语言符合你的要求 吧。 我 一点都不懂。 你去看看
<moriramar> ayaka: ……彩花呀……沒有，绫香的平假也是あやか，我直接就想到那去了……
<jyf1987> R有教程没？
<jyf1987> 我正想学来玩玩
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 好像 挺多 的呢。 以前我去 搜了下
<ayaka> moriramar, 没错，
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 中文的网站 也有
<jyf1987> blueghost: 那你搜一个给我
<blueghost> .......
<MaskRay> blueghost: R, octave  sagemath 这类东西吧，我明天就要交了，没办法认真学
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 那我就不知道了。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://www.r-user.org/ 这个符合要求吗。 我看不懂。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你之前問的 QuickHull 是 http://darcs.haskell.org/packages/dph/examples/quickhull/ 嗎？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /packages/dph/examples/quickhull
<ayaka> tsclient如何切换会本机（不短线）
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似 教程 只有目录是中文，内容还是 英文
<MaskRay> moriramar: 刚才大致看了下，是二维的 quickhull，我要三维的。。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 找到正宗的 R语言中文官网了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://www.rproject.info/
<hata> < blueghost>jyf1987:) http://www.rproject.info/
<hata> [1.(status) 2.&bitlbee 3.#ubuntu-cn          ]
<hata> 按错
<blueghost> jyf1987:) r语言是个 统计语言， 是否可以用做 软件 运行的分析，就是 用 gprof 收集 程序运行 信息，然后用 r 语言来统计分析。 可以的吗
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不知道有没好处
<roylez> palomino|working: 破.....馬
<roylez> iGoogle: 您发图阿
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> iGoogle: http://s3.directupload.net/images/101108/ccpt7utm.jpg
<iGoogle> 不挺，软的。
<iGoogle> 统计雕，才会R。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 什么？
<jyf1987> 我想搞点log的统计
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/ikuKqM.jpg
<iGoogle> 只是统计雕，不会理会你。 jyf1987
<iGoogle> 他都不来了
<jyf1987> 额 我管他理不理 我自己学会就行了
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76cd5607jw1dgbblrhd9qg.gif
<roylez> iGoogle: 洪金宝... http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1dg90ua83wdg.gif
<iGoogle> 发gif的，都去碰死吧。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，试试看 http://i.imm.io/52G0.jpeg
<roylez> iGoogle: 你发个看看，nnnd
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 洪金宝真凶残
<my4899> ？？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/148984
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dgbhj0vriqg.gif
<palomino|working> 网速太慢，一个还没看到呢 , roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: ... jr
<roylez> iGoogle: 上班你都看果女
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/148985
<xxc> www.chatterous.com/  貌似被封了
<roylez> iGoogle: 是你小蜜的照片吗？
<xxc> 谁看看
<iGoogle> 如果是，那就不上班了
<blueghost> google 登录框有没有 什么其它样式的吗
<blueghost> 默认的太大了， 我是在 一个程序中用到 的 google 登录
<roylez> MeaCulpa: dwarves装了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用那个命令玩？？？
<xxc> 大家推荐一个可以嵌入网页的聊天室
<jyf1987> 想看果女还不容易么 roylez
<roylez> jyf1987: 是 iGoogle 想看
<jyf1987> 我有盯一个rss源 全是果女
<hata> 求分享
<ofan> jyf1987: share
<jyf1987> https://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Fmax07min.tumblr.com%2Frss   ofan
<xxc> 求网页可以登录的IRC
<xxc> ...
<xxc> 不要java的
<jyf1987> ofan: 注意保护屏幕
<xxc>  iframe可以嵌入的
<pocoyo> 想买个 usb的外接网卡 求推荐个?
<pocoyo> roylez: ..
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我也fo了那个。。。似乎就是从你那里看来的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，dwarves不是那个游戏，dwarf fortress不是免费的
<ofan> jyf1987: OK
<jyf1987> tenzu: 显然的 你有换屏幕么
<xxc> 被无视里
<tenzu> jyf1987: 换啥屏幕？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你万一射到屏幕上 不得换一个么
<ofan> xxc: webchat.freenode.net
<ayaka> happyaron, 您改用debian了？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 有屏保贴膜
<tenzu> jyf1987: 换屏幕太费钱
<moriramar> tenzu: 那個貼膜也夠贵了吧……
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你可以给jj带个帽子
<tenzu> moriramar: 防水就行啊
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你是鲁专家
<jyf1987> tenzu: 还得防酸防碱
<jyf1987> tenzu: 呵呵 互撸娃
<ayaka> 到底是什么液体那么厉害
<moriramar> tenzu: 不會是洗洗再用吧……
<moriramar> tenzu: 太惡心了點。
<pocoyo> tenzu: usb 网卡  推荐啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没用过
<xxc> ofan:有没有可以不输验证码的?
<iGoogle> 啥破机，网卡还要usb
<ofan> xxc: 不知道了...
<xxc> 本来是嵌入的chatterous
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 为什么我的“系统管理”选项里面没有“硬盘驱动”这项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326548&p=2279677#p2279677 我用虚拟机装ubunbu,为什么3d效果不能显现。为什么我的“系统管理”选项里面没有“硬盘驱动”这项？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 szp07h — 2011-04-19 12:23
<xxc> 结果被封了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: a? dwarf fortress是免费的丫
<wujie> 谁测试过11.04没
<pocoyo> 路由器里的 dmz主机 是做什么用的?
<cfy> happyaron: hi,你的意思是是不是必须要指定前缀呢?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: uracenya 中 uraca 是類似 Sin 的意思。Mea Culpa 的 culpa 是原罪的那個單詞嗎？
<cfy> happyaron: 如果没有指定前缀怎么办?重复了怎么办?
<lenage> 测试过  升级之后  unity界面出不来
<wujie> 是啊，
<wujie> 有种上当的感觉
<wujie> 早知道用gnome3的
<ayaka> pocoyo, 非军事区
<pomhg> pocoyo: 外网可以访问其开放服务端口
<pocoyo> pomhg: 明白了 多谢
<pocoyo> 还必须重启路由器和电脑?
<ayaka> pomhg, 不止如此，过滤规则不使用
<ayaka> pocoyo, 一般不要
<pocoyo> oink: 那为什么我的 ip地址 没有变成 公网的ip ?
<pomhg> ayaka: 哦，不过过滤我都没用过= =
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84141
<ayaka> pocoyo, 您在route后面
<pocoyo> ayaka: http://bbs.cpgl.net/viewthread.php?tid=239384  先重启路由器，再重起电脑，重起后，看一下电脑的IP地址是不是已经变成了所设置的IP地址了，如果已经变成了所设置的IP地址，那么恭喜你设置成功，以后就以主机的身份体验实况和FIFA连机带来的乐趣了。
<pocoyo> ayaka: 没错.
<pocoyo> ayaka: 我还是用端口映射吧 做了个代理 是可以的.
<ayaka> pocoyo, 看清楚那是c类私有地址
<pocoyo> ayaka: 我还是用端口映射吧 做了个代理 是可以的.
<ayaka> 还是cisio的router好用
<pocoyo> ayaka: tenda的. 凑合用着还行.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，我喝药水喝死了
<pocoyo> ayaka: 这连的联通的 adsl 有时候会重连. 隔两天外网ip还会更换.
<ayaka> cisco打错了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我没有找到更好的词，ucare可能有点严重了
<ayaka> pocoyo, 外网ip本来就是会换，固定ip要钱的
<pocoyo> ayaka: 原来如此.
 * MeaCulpa 嘴贱，捡到药水就喝，有史以来第2x次nethack之旅以被毒死终结
<pocoyo> ayaka: 有没有 usb的有钱网卡 免linux驱动安装的
<ayaka> pocoyo, 有驱动倒是好，可以去找一找硬件支援列表
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有没有哪个roguelike的装备很多，就像diablo那样
<tenzu> roylez: Dun Seige算么？
<roylez> tenzu: 你玩过？这个似乎不算主流阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nethack还不多啊，都是拿不动，遇到豺狼虎豹就拿盔甲扔过去...
<Evanescence> wget http://URL/FILE.tar.gz -O - | tar xfz -   这个命令中的两个单独的 - 分别是什么意思？
<tenzu> roylez: microsoft出的，老游戏了，似乎到了2就没再开发
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hmm... 那个啥，我记得有个X下面的roguelike
<roylez> tenzu: 打算试试 angband，似乎这个比较出名
<MeaCulpa> angband比较丑陋啊
<MeaCulpa> Moria?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 豺狼虎豹都是粮食阿...只要不是蜜蜂
<MeaCulpa> 我怎还没有找到succubus
<MeaCulpa> 估计要很后面才有
<MeaCulpa> 都比蝾螈美味的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你喝井水
<tenzu> roylez: FC时代的画面。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 输出到stdou,从stdin读入
<ofan> Evanescence: 输出到stdout,从stdin读入
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我啥水都敢喝
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我经常喝井水喝死。毕竟喝井水有1/20的许愿几率
<Evanescence> ofan: 第一个是输出到stdout。第二个 - 是从stdin读入？
<ofan> Evanescence: 恩
<Evanescence> ofan: thx
<Evanescence> ofan: 所以 | 是把stdout的变成tar的 - 的stdin了？
<ofan> Evanescence: 恩 用管道链接起来了
<Evanescence> ofan: 明白了，
<Evanescence> ofan  cp filename{,.bak} 这里的{} and , 是什么意思？
<microcai> lemonhall:
<microcai> lemonhall: hi
<microcai> MaskRay: hi
<ofan> Evanescence: 展开  a{b,c} 展开成 ab ac两个
<MaskRay> microcai: hi
<microcai> MaskRay:  搞了个 #cjktty
<Evanescence> ofan: 好厉害，
<MaskRay> microcai: Cannot join channel (+i) - you
<MaskRay>     must be invited
<microcai> MaskRay:  。。。 现在呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 从来没喝出好结果来
<microcai> MaskRay:  有没有一个同步 QQ 群和 irc 的软件？
<microcai> MaskRay:  就是把  irc 里的话转发到 QQ 群了
<MaskRay> microcai: 不用 qq
<microcai> MaskRay:  把 QQ ....
<microcai> MaskRay:  .....
<Stifler> microcai: 你做一个吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 你做个 bitlbee 的插件？
<microcai> MaskRay:  bitlbee 是什么？
<lainme> MaskRay: 用bitlbee-libpurple就行了。但是bitlbee目前不能处理验证码
<MaskRay> lainme: o
<lainme> MaskRay: 你写个patch吧
<MaskRay> lainme: 让 microcai 写吧……我什么都不会
<MaskRay> microcai: 把各种聊天工具转成 irc 的东西
<Evanescence> ofan: tar jcpf - [sourceDirs] |ssh user@host "cat > /path/to/backup/backupfile.tar.bz2" 这里的cat的是前面tar后面 - 导出的stdout吗？
<freeflying> 有在北京找工作的吗
<jyf1987> linux下如何实现一个虚拟磁盘设备？
<lemonhall> microcai: ???
<palomino|working> mount一个loop? , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 虚拟一个物理硬盘这种
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我想写个服务 虚拟一个物理硬盘 让kvm调用 存东西在里头 而实际上是 写到我host上的一个文件夹下的
<palomino|working> er...
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 一些 服务 不完全 按照标准  很难办 啊
<calebot> jyf1987: 很多 vm 都能直接写入 host 目录的
<jyf1987> calebot: kvm貌似不行 qemu只有win32版本才可以 额
<calebot> jyf1987: 你说的一定要绕过好几层，不然 host dir 还要 fdisk -> mkfs -> 被 vm mount
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 虚拟磁盘 什么意思
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 内存 磁盘???
<jyf1987> calebot: 我也在想这个问题究竟有没有解呢 他当作是 block设备来写的话 就没办法知道他何时是读文件头 何时是读文件内容
<MaskRay> jyf1987: ramdisk?
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 具体怎么做不知道。 按理 来说 是先模拟一个 虚拟 的 字符 或 块设备 作为一个文件。 然后 mount
<jyf1987> 看来只能如此了
<jyf1987> 我是想他直接写到host的文件系统 看来是不大可行
<calebot> jyf1987: kvm 可以 mount img, 而 host 也可以同时 mount img
<freeflying> microcai: 在不在
<calebot> jyf1987: 我试过可以 host / vm 同时操作
<jyf1987> calebot: 那个mount image麻烦吧 还要算偏移什么的 我不会搞
<calebot> jyf1987: ...那你还是用能写 host dir 的 vm 吧
<blueghost> 磁盘 是字符设备 还是 块设备 啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 不过你可以教我
<jyf1987> blueghost: 当然是block了
<calebot> jyf1987: offset 很简单的，放狗一搜就有
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦。
<jyf1987> calebot: 额
<blueghost> img ？？？ hd 那个 img 三寸盘的???
<yinee-gay> ibm x30 能装什么linux系统？ ubuntu有时字符会乱
<yinee-gay> Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |
<blueghost> hd 还是 ha ，忘了，很久以前一个 磁盘对敲程序
<yinee-gay> 但是发送出去就没有什么了
<terrysco> ooo从arch的源里面移除了？
<jyf1987> calebot: 还有个问题 如何把guest的某个端口 out给转到 host的某个端口上呢？
<terrysco> 只能用libreoffice了吗
<blueghost> ^k^ 来了， 大家快跑
<blueghost> 很久以前的 dos 程序， hd 还有谁记得 的。
<^k^> blueghost, 我们运行在哪里？  ㍥ 
<blueghost> 好像可以生成 三寸盘 的 img
<calebot> jyf1987: 这个不同 vm 不同了
<blueghost> 然后 读入 img 在另一个 三寸盘 中复制
<yinee-gay> 1。2G CPU 512M内存
<jyf1987> calebot: kvm可以在host上开个端口映射到guest里 可是我其实是希望他让guest访问个端口映射到host上 比如http
<blueghost> hd-copy
<calebot> jyf1987: 控制必然要从 host 来的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个服务如果 不按标准的来， 很麻烦 啊
<blueghost> 一个服务如果 不按标准的来， 很麻烦 啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 两个机器都是linux倒是无所谓 但是我现在guest是win32 我用他里头的软件找到的歌曲 想传出来 我想开个ftp http在host上来接文件都还不错的
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 19:38:02 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<calebot> jyf1987: vm / host 传档还是直接写吧，表靠网络了
<blueghost> atomPub 按标准来说，先从 service document 中读取 collection。然后在collection的资源进行管理
<jyf1987> 网络方便 呵呵
<calebot> jyf1987: 同一台机器…
<blueghost> google 的 data protol 不按这个来， 没有 service document
<jyf1987> calebot: 走网络 可以直接保存到host的文件系统里
<calebot> jyf1987: vbox 也可以直接保存到host的文件系统里
<jyf1987> 我不喜欢用vbox
<jyf1987> 没办法的时候才用 可是最近发现kvm完全可以满足我
<blueghost> google 直接提供 collection. 按理 说 google 日历， google email 等一系列的 都应该属于一个 service document, 各自作为一个 collection
<calebot> jyf1987: 这会儿不是发现一个没法满足的地方么？ XD
<yinee-gay> arch linux哪里讨论？
<calebot> yinee-gay: 也是这
<freeflying> gay
<calebot> yinee-gay: 这里包山包海无所不包
<freeflying> what a silly nick
<blueghost> 如此 的话， 登录 token 应该是所有 collection， 但现在 他是每个 collection 都有独立的验证码
<blueghost> 如果按标准来说， 登录 token 应该是所有 collection 共用的， 但现在 他是每个 collection 都有独立的验证码
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 有许多解决方案阿 光是交换文件 有 1，走samba 用网络邻居交换 2，刚才他们说的挂载ramdisk 3, 我刚才还实验过在kvm里挂host的u盘 嘿嘿 也可以
<jyf1987> 要是可以搞个虚拟的usb设备就更爽了 网银都可以搞了
<microcai> calebot:  恩，你在了，给我逮住了
<microcai> jy
<microcai> jyf1987:  VBox 不老早就支持 usb 设备了么
<blueghost> 我想 将所有 google 的所有 collection 都归结 到 一个service document 下
<blueghost> 该怎么办 ne
<microcai> jyf1987:  vbox 可以网银 的
<blueghost> 该怎么办 呢
<yinee-gay> gay
 * MeaCulpa 悲催了，路过个墓碑，刻了一行字，到此一游，结果墓碑主人不爽了，跳出来把我宰了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以前从没遇到过墓碑
<jyf1987> microcai: kvm也可以
<jyf1987> microcai: 昨天那个什么 cjktty是你写的？
<blueghost> 我自己 写 service document xml 档 很容易 做到。 但问题是 对应不了一个身份验证
<blueghost> 有人有解决办法吗
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... ...
<microcai> jyf1987:  jion #cjktty
<blueghost> 原来 的做法 是 collection 和资源 在与服务器 通讯时 的身份验证 是 依据 service document 的 验证码 进行时
<jyf1987> microcai: 不是你写的阿
<blueghost> 现在 的问题是 collection 和 资源 的 验证 对应 各自 collection 的验证码。
<yinee-gay> fticx怎么使用不了阿？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没人对我的问题 有 兴趣
<microcai> jyf1987:  ？
<microcai> jyf1987:   。。。 随你了。自己看 commit author
<microcai> yinee-gay:  是 gtk3 吧！
<xwx> ?
<jyf1987> microcai: 你咋就不能正面回答呢
<microcai> yinee-gay:  gtk3 支持 xim 有问题了。
<microcai> jyf1987:  是
<jyf1987> microcai: 小孩子说话扭扭捏捏的 真不利索
<yinee-gay> 我是在fcitx上找到debian的安装包
<yinee-gay> 还有，windows的xchat怎么进入这个聊天室呢？
<blueghost> 没人 有解决方法吗， 我郁闷 一上午了。
<blueghost>   yinee-gay /join #ubuntu-cn
<microcai> yinee-gay:  xchat windows edition 不是要收钱的么
<blueghost> microcai:) 有免费的。 mirc 要收费。
<yinee-gay> 不要吧
<yinee-gay> 我在学校图书室安装了，可是输入irc.ubuntu.com/8001的时候提示服务器连接出错
<yinee-gay> 服务器的地址不是这个么？
<ayaka> yinee-gay, 用freenode服务器
<hata> yinee-gay: 随便一个server都可以
<knownbad> 有人在买 buyvm 吗？
<calebot> microcai: 有 patch 的
<yinee-gay> 里面有默认的服务器，没有一个可以进去
<ayaka> xchat官方是收费，ychat(再编译是免费的）
<yinee-gay> 提示我是否拼写错误
<blueghost> microcai:) 对我的问题 有什么办法吗？ 按标准的来说 一个 sevice 有一个统一的身份验证，收集点 和内容 的提交修改 都用这个 验证码登录， 但 google 没有 sevice 这个层次，收集点 和 资源 都用 各自的身份验证（对应的是收集点的验证）
<microcai> blueghost:  不懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在睡觉
<blueghost> microcai:) 我的问题是 在不破坏 标准做法的前提下 解决。 如果 按 google 的来做， 其他的 就 不兼容了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<E13> 请教大家一个问题，如何屏蔽windows 7下的某个盘，使其无法挂载，格式是ntfs。我用的是ubuntu 10.04LTS  给个关键词，我自己去google也行  谢谢
<blueghost> microcai:) 我只是希望有一个 统一的做法，就算 按 google 特定服务 设计，也不会 影响到其他 服务
<blueghost> E13:) ftab
<blueghost> E13:) ftab 修改挂载 权限
<yinee-gay> 呵呵，好啦上课先啦，等一下班主任又骂迟到
<microcai> blueghost:  ...  oauth ?
<E13> 好的  谢谢
<blueghost> E13:) 让 一般用户不能挂载
<blueghost> microcai:) google 的是 oauth。
<ayaka> blueghost, ftab应该不行，干脆降低权限
<blueghost> ayaka:) 哦
<blueghost> E13:) 问下 ayaka 吧， 他 应该可以解决你的问题
<hata> 这样会影响自动mount U盘吧
<ayaka> hata, dui
<ayaka> blueghost, 其实我也不是特别清楚
<E13> 我有好几个ntfs的盘   我只是想让某个盘没有挂载权限 用ftab可以吗？
<ayaka> 下午考物理，在下H-game,要是真实中的乙女都喝了对应我的人鱼眼泪
<hata> 很奇怪我这反而不自动挂本地盘
<ayaka> E13, 有一个办法，ftab设置成不可读
<ayaka> E13, 有一个办法，ftab中设置成不可读不可写
<blueghost> microcai:) 关键问题是 google 的验证方法 和一般做法不同。 以及可能 其他也有特别 的验证方法， 我怕 解决了 google 和一般做法 的兼容问题， .... 怎么说呢，就是想 有一个 方式 可以解决
<ayaka> 人鱼眼泪~~~~~~~~~~~~人鱼眼泪~~~~
<Yangtse> 我马上到北京了。在火车上
<E13> ayaka，怎么设置呢？   是不影响其他的盘挂载吗？
<blueghost> microcai:) 我再自个想想。 郁闷了一上午了
<ayaka> E13, 就是哪个盘加入ftab中，mask设为0777
<ayaka> E13, 但是还是不行，mout指定参数还是可以
<E13> ayaka，谢谢你。好的，我先自己先研究研究，看能不能解决。
<blueghost> microcai:) 我想弄明白一个概念。
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ...
<blueghost> microcai:) 我设置了 允许 程序 登录 google日历， google财经数据，他的验证码是不是一样的
<microcai> blueghost:  没明白到底你想要做什么
<blueghost> microcai:) oauth 身份验证， 同一个google用户设置允许同一个程序登录不同 google 服务， 这些不同的 google 服务的 token 是否一样
<blueghost> microcai:) 你不是明白 oauth 吗？
<blueghost> microcai:) 例如我， 我 有个程序 要登录 不同 的 google 服务。 需要在 google 下 确认 这个程序允许登录到不同服务， 会有一个验证码。 我的问题就是这个身份验证码(token)，是否都一样的
<microcai> blueghost:  测试一下不就知道了啊
<jyf1987> 最近公司在做oauth的登录 额
<blueghost> microcai:) 好麻烦啊， 我还没彻底知道怎么做呢
<jyf1987> 不知道跟openid有什么区别
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我只知道大意。 对于 google 来说
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 首先要获得一个登录 验证码。 指定一个 客户key，以及google服务。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 在申请的时候，google需要你验证你的google 身份，然后让你 确认是否 允许使用这个验证码 登录你所指定的 服务
<jyf1987> oauth第一次放权最郁闷
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 首先要申请一个登录 验证码。 指定一个 客户key，以及google服务。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 在申请的时候，google需要你验证你的google 身份，然后让你 确认是否 允许使用这个验证码 登录你所指定的 服务
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 最后获得这个验证码，就可以登录 指定的服务
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不好意思，我有点罗嗦了。我只是想 弄 明白， 同一个 google 客户 用同一个程序 登录不同 服务，是不是每个服务对应一个身份验证码
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 还是 这样的情况下， 验证码都是一样的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不好意思， 我有点罗嗦了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 不就是用你的api key去获取两个用户授权的操作key么 一个 accesstoken 一个 authtoken
<blueghost> 是不是每个服务对应各自的身份验证吗，还是同一个
<jyf1987> 估计 authtoken是一样的
<jyf1987> access估计有对应的不同的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不明白，我只知道 申请 ，确认，和获得的流程，底层的不明白。我只知道最后 返回 一个 token，用这个 token 可以登录。
<blueghost> 具体操作也还是没做成功
<jyf1987> blueghost: 是两个
<blueghost> 没有 看到有accesstoken和authtoken
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦
<jyf1987> 不扯但了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 那我再看看 oauth。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 11.04支持双显卡么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326563&p=2279816#p2279816 索尼本本 vpcs115ec 一直为显卡驱动发愁 测试版有改进没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 woxin215 — 2011-04-19 14:00
<lm1> some one
<leaveboy> 日
<leaveboy> 我用两个帐号
<leaveboy> test 1
<lm1> test 2
<^k^> leaveboy, ....  ㍦ 
<moriramar> ⇨ 這左邊這個是什麼？
<moriramar> 還有 ㍦  是什麼字符？
<moriramar> 我這都是21E8 3366之類的。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 看到了，确实需要两个 token
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://scourgeweb.org/tiki-index.php
<moriramar> leaveboy: 有時間嗎？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 程序 登录 是用 access token 吗
<AREA_> ???
<AREA_> 第一次来   还不知道这个怎么玩  嘿嘿！
<jyf1987> blueghost: 一些读写操作才需要 一般的登录用你的api key就可以了吧
<blueghost> jyf1987:) api key 就是 access token?? 原理上不懂， 我只在一个测试 oauth 中看 申请到 登录的过程。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似 没用到什么 api key
<blueghost> 晕
<leaveboy> moriramar: ？？
<jyf1987> blueghost: 你的开发者key阿 大佬
<moriramar> leaveboy: 能告诉我 ⇨ ㍦ ・ 這三個字符分別是？
<chgtg> moriramar: 换个字体就看到了
<moriramar> 第一個我好像有點印象是右箭頭吧，不過我實在找不到那個字體能顯示。
<moriramar> chgtg: 我這沒有安裝多少字體，用的方正的 GB18030 的字體，宋楷黑魏仿。都不能顯示。
<lm1> quit
<leaveboy> moriramar: 机器人说话就会有
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/148992 moriramar
<leaveboy> ⇨
<chgtg> moriramar: unicode.org 上查查你看到的字符对应的
<flay> 是阿 机器人说话就有
<moriramar> chgtg: 好的。
<iGoogle> cfy: 有好玩的没
<moriramar> iGoogle: 謝謝。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你的那img。昨天照相崩溃的
<chgtg> aBiNg: 给我一份tattoo的驱动吧
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我狂晕， oauth_consumer_key??? 我看了一下， 抓取 google 日历数据 的时候 需要提供 oauth_version, oauth_nonce,oauth_timestamp,oauth_consumer_key=snugglecat.tk , oauth_token(对比了一下，是access token), oauth_signature_method,oauth_signature=xfjB5ZbgkbNEPn0O9PAQYYomAiE%3D(这个不知道干嘛用的)
<jyf1987> 额 google花样真多
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 你指的 api key 是 oauth_consumer_key 这个 ???
<jyf1987> blueghost: 不知道 看文档吧
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我就看文档 看晕 了。英文 看的懂我，我看不懂英文
<moriramar> leaveboy: 謝了。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 因为 我的程序的原因， 如果 同一个程序 同一个 google 帐号 访问 不同 的服务 登录 的验证数据 都一样的话，就没问题。 登录 的流程我可以自己 琢磨。
<jyf1987> ok
<blueghost> 就怕 同一程序 同一帐号 登录不同服务 验证数据 不同的话，我的 程序就难办了
<blueghost> 我想搞清楚的事这个
<blueghost> 狂晕
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 谢了。 我自己再琢磨
<blueghost> microcai:) 谢了
<Evanescence> swap的用法：加入我有一个命令正在执行中： mv kk/* /media/kk 这里文件很大，这个过程还没有结束，而我用df -l命令显示磁盘大小信息，却发现被mv的源文件的分区里大小完全没有改变。而目标分区在变大，为什么mv的源文件分区没有减小？和swap有关吗？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 移动还在进行的时候，源文件 没有删除啊
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 哦，不好意思，我误会了， 你的是* 啊
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 问别人吧
<blueghost> 不知道了
<Evanescence> blueghost: 移动不是一个一个进行的吗？还是先全部移过去，然后再删除的？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我误会了， 你问问别人
<Evanescence> 你说的是什么？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我不是说我误会了吗
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 以为你mv 一个文件
<Evanescence> blueghost: 我是说，你说的是什么情况。。哦
<Evanescence> 额
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我没看全
<Evanescence> blueghost: 你熬夜多了，眼神不好。。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:)
<Evanescence> blueghost: -_-
<blueghost> 还在纠结昨晚 oauth 呢。 过程 没问题了，现在要解决 我程序的问题
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 有个 测试 的网站，可以一步步看。
<jyf1987> 我在想 oauth这个用户授权必须得web么
<Evanescence> blueghost: 给我网址
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 昨天给你了 http://googlecodesamples.com/oauth_playground 就是这个
<Evanescence> blueghost: 现在有 jyf1987 和你一起想了阿？
<Evanescence> 恩
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 还要先 注册 daemon 的。oauth_consumer_key 的value 是注册 的daemon域名
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 现在弄过去了，纠结的事我的程序 怎么弄
<Evanescence> blueghost: 额，我还以为你给我的是可以看我那个命令一步步不的呢。。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 谢谢 你昨晚的帮助了。 不打扰你了， 还是 问你自己的问题吧。 我这个不大懂。 我还以为你说的是移动单个文件呢
<Evanescence> blueghost: 那个sample我也看不懂
<Evanescence> 恩
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 就是一步步的，给出了 http head 的。我去纠结我的 程序的问题了。
<MaskRay> cfy: gnuplot 怎么同时画两副图，一副是根据文件的，一副只有三个点
<jyf1987> blueghost: 晚上还上来不
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我不关机的。
<blueghost> jy
<blueghost> jy
<blueghost> jyf1987:) thx了。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我现在想到的解决办法，一个 service document 对应一个 google collection.不能一个service document 对应多个。 因为我程序的做法是 多个收集点 用 service document的验证信息。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 看起来 对于 google 是不能按这种方式了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 我想知道reader有没有api
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 总之 谢谢你了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 应该有
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我去看看
<jyf1987> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> google code 有点上不去
<jyf1987> hehe
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 我记得你整过一个带模糊边缘的截图脚本，能传我一份儿吗？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://code.google.com/apis/gdata/ 看看这个，我上不去
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 那找 roylez。他改的。
<jyf1987> blueghost: 呵呵
<iGoogle> 沵庅 是啥意思
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 不知道为什么
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 你现在有吗？我比较急用，呵呵
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://code.google.com/intl/zh-TW/apis/gdata/ 这个 中文的，在列表上貌似没有
<jyf1987> blueghost: 比较郁闷
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 那是基于 atomPub 的
<rothsdad> roylez: hi
<jyf1987> 诶 干活
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 可能他不是基于 atomPub 的吧
<roylez> rothsdad: 留email，晚上发给你
<rothsdad> roylez: rothsdad@gmail.com
<rothsdad> roylez: iGoogle 谢谢咯～
<iGoogle> rothsdad:  paste-img.pl 和 p-b破报纸边缘效果.bash，你自己会合并到一起，就有。
<iGoogle> 可以自己搜索论坛
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://code.google.com/p/pyrfeed/wiki/GoogleReaderAPI 看看这个，貌似不是 google 维护的
<jyf1987> blueghost: 这个我看过的 已经不管用了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩。roylez答应发给我了，我就懒一下啦 :)
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似官方的没有提供 reader 的。 如果 只是 feed 的倒是有 api
<jyf1987> blueghost: 关键是我不光是要订阅阿 我还要做推荐阿 like这类的发数据动作到reader上
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> fcitx又和pidgin冲突了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似官方没有提供 api，基于 gdata 的没有。专门的 api 也没看到。
<blueghost> 看来只好找第三方的了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 咋了？
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩，根据论坛的帖子整好了，谢啦
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我没找到。 我也去纠结我的去了
<gebjgd> 靠。用ibus了
<area_> 这东西有没有个客户端什么的啊
<area_> ？？？？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • Dell E6510 安装 Ubuntu 10.10 / 10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326573&p=2279887#p2279887 请问有没有成功安装 ubuntu 10.10 / 10.04 在E6510上的朋友？ 撇开安装时的一些困难”黑屏“ ”wifi" 等。。 安装好了以后， 还有没有什么别的问题？ 1, eSata port working? 2, sound? 3, 有没有系统重启，或freeze 的问题？ 谢谢。 统 ...
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似有 api 的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://www.google.com/reader/api/0/user-info
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 这个地址是 有的，看 到一些 用户 信息。 看 url 貌似 有 reader 的 api
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我从 http://code.google.com/p/google-reader-api/wiki/Authentication 这里看到的
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我想 可能用不了 是因为登录问题吧，登录貌似 还是 clientLogin，用一下 oauth 看看
<jyf1987> blueghost: 我知道 但是那个登录有点小问题
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似 oauth 不支持 reader 的登录。 http://googlecodesamples.com/oauth_playground
<jyf1987> blueghost: 恩 没有开放 想去给他们写信谴责
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 这个是测试 oauth 的google 的登录， 但那表没看到 reader 的选项
<blueghost> jyf1987:)
<blueghost> 我不知道是否可以用 oauth 登录，reader，如果可以的话，改改，应该就没问题了吧
<jyf1987> blueghost: 写信谴责
<blueghost> jyf1987:)
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 可能google不看重 reader 了吧
<jyf1987> blueghost: 是阿
<blueghost> jyf1987:)
<jyf1987> 哪天搞个联名谴责活动
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 感觉 可能 让他改变 很难。或者逼迫他将 reader 分出来，让别人做
<wzlxx> awesome 中一个程序有点动静的话为啥鼠标就会显示等待的那个“表”的形状还长时间啊？是awesome卡？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 谢了， 我去折腾我的去了
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 谢了， 我去折腾我的了。
<jyf1987> ok
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 你有显示swap的widget吗？
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 没有…
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 哦
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 什么的 widget。 程序的? 还是桌面部件那类的
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 我配置的什么都没有显示
<wzlxx> Evanescence: awesome到底是节省资源还是浪费？还是我配置的不好…
<Evanescence> blueghost: 是状态条上的，就像cpu百分数那种
<blueghost> Evanescence:) awesom 的?? gnome的？？？
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 你添加没有？
<Evanescence> blueghost: awesome的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 哦， 那我不知道了， awesome 只用了一两次就不用了
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 我是默认配置上面改的，没有添加widget
<Evanescence> blueghost: 很好用阿，而且主题设计过后就很好看了
<wzlxx> kEvanescence: å¹³
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 那你说的显示添加了的什么？
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 不会弄主题，呵呵…
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 我说的是鼠标动作…
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 鼠标动作怎么了？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 屏幕 太小。 我还是 折腾我的了， 潜水了
<flay> 今天在使用Draftsight画图 还不错
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 比如我后台的moc，如果我换歌了，鼠标就会变成那个“等待”好长时间，在openbox下就不会…
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 我在截屏的时候也会这样，就算截屏结束了还是等待，但是我随便点击后就没有了
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 只要不高占用cpu啥的应该没关系吧
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 不知道，我也是这种现象，反正只要有动作动会持续很长时间…
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 嗯，心理作用而已…
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 自己纠结。。。
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 你弄主题了？
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 发图看看？
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 论坛里有，linkin park，你搜索就有了
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 怎么在下面显示的字？
<Evanescence> 增加一条状态狼就好了
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 那不是占用屏幕了？
<psychehao> 新来的
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 当然了，和上面默认的那条一模一样
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 那还是算了，就一个我还不想要呢…呵呵…
<psychehao> 我怎么看不到自己的名字呢？
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 你想全部拿掉？
<psychehao> 谁能告诉我
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 嘎嘎，我可以用awesome显示字，一会显示一遍…
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 现在还有一个呢…打算习惯了都不要了
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 怎么显示字？什么效果？
<wzlxx> adam8157 的主题也挺好看的…我用的就是他的…
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 上次你们说的时候我在，就是没截图，我看不到阿。。。。给我看看，链接。。。
<psychehao> e
<psychehao> Evanescence 怎么看不到nick 呢？
<Evanescence> psychehao: 你现在用的是什么上IRC的？
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 我上传看看啊…网速太慢了
<psychehao> irssi
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 这么慢阿？
<wzlxx> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?f17b0.png
<wzlxx> 汗，那是，就irc能上了，其他都掉线…
<psychehao> yun
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 干净倒是干净，我连图标也拿掉了，纯文字的好看
<psychehao> Evanescence 是命令行下面
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 呵呵…
<psychehao> Evanescence: 是命令行下面
<psychehao> Evanescence: 你能看到我的nick么？朋友
<Evanescence> psychehao: 那你看看官方手册，上面由配置资料，而且你可以在git上找个别人的配置来用
<Evanescence> psychehao: 能阿
<wzlxx> nick是嘛？
<microcai> ^k^:  give me op
<microcai> ChanServ: give me op
<^k^> microcai, 为什么你要吗？  ㍧ 
<macbook> Evanescence 我回来了
<Evanescence> macbook: 恩，下午好。
<macbook> Evanescence: 是不是都不能看到章节的nick呢？说话的时候
<macbook> ...
<macbook> 每次进来都要/nick name
<Evanescence> macbook: 章节？？
 * wzlxx 睡觉
<macbook> Evanescence: 刚才问你问题的
<Evanescence> macbook: 不是，你注册后，然后irssi教程上有配置文件里写自动认证命令，这个需要你先注册帐号，就是好这样，好好看看官方教程，尤其是FAQ
<psychehao> Evanescence: 每次进来都要换名字呢
<psychehao> Evanescence: 好，我试试，第一次用
<moriramar> microcai: 你大的還要設置下狀態？
<microcai> moriramar:  ......
<microcai> moriramar:   恩
<psychehao> q
<psychehao> Evanescence: 你好，我回来了
<shiky> 我帐号禁用了？
<shiky> ^k^:  我帐号禁用了没有
<^k^> shiky, 做机器人帐户没有被禁用？  ㍨ 
<shiky> ^k^: 我没做机器人。。
<^k^> shiky, 你为什么不这样做？  ㍨ 
<shiky> ^k^: 你有感情么.
<^k^> shiky, 我阅读的乐趣。  ㍨ 
<shiky> ^k^: 你会数沙子不
<^k^> shiky, 又是什么呢？  ㍨ 
<psychehao> hao
<shiky> ^k^:我是问你儿子多大了。
<^k^> shiky, 他们没有告诉我他们的年龄。  ㍨ 
<lifeng> ^k^: 告诉他数出来共有恒河沙颗
<psychehao> Evanescence: 还是看不到nick,已经使用“/msg nickserv register passwd E-mail”,了没反应
<^k^> lifeng, 说说你喜欢和不喜欢我？  ㍨ 
<thorne> kill bot
<shiky> ^k^: 我刚看见你老婆跟个男人跑了。
<lifeng> ^k^: 你像2501那么聪明时我就喜欢你
<^k^> shiky, 只有公正？  ㍨ 
<Guest64015> hi!!!
<Guest64015> 这玩意感觉好恶心.....
<psychehao> a
<Guest64015> 能把somebody登陆推出信息屏蔽掉么
<psychehao> 又回来了
<psychehao> en
<psychehao> 不容易阿，总算看到名字了
<Gun^Rose> 奇怪，box-look,org怎么上不去了呢？
<Gun^Rose> 这个也和谐了？
<MaskRay> microcai: 在吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  吃饭去了。回来在说
<MaskRay> microcai: Bye
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/Uf5Sy.jpg
<shiky> clear
<vic> roylez: zhxi
<fanzeyi> Hello~ 我想问一下为什么我装的Fedora在网上无法被访问？
<Evanescence> 有谁熟悉find命令的？-H，—P， -L三个关于软链接的选项我弄不明白
<roylez> vic: ???
<vic> roylez: 米有下班。。。主席的zsh配置可以增加一个功能不啊
<roylez> vic: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ftp://www.oss4aix.org/ 这上面包包多
<vic> roylez: 在命令前加sudo。。。。
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席好啊 。。。。新人见过主席
<Evanescence> ee在这个频道的名字是什么？
<roylez> vic: 见过，我找找
<vic> roylez: 我这有，给你，你加上就ok了
<roylez> vic: 我比较习惯输错了了就 sudo !!
<roylez> vic: 贴来看看
<vic> ==
<vic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595884
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 似乎没什么有意思的。一些sdl的库，aix要sdl干什么？？
<vic> 汗。。vim的行号啊。。。。。
<roylez> vic: 没事，快捷键还是比较靠谱的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有openssl... 某些老得aix5.3需要另外装
<vic> roylez: 这个功能很方便呢。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sdl可以做游戏，做ui,做音乐...
<roylez> vic: 加上了，谢谢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix要X就是out...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那要啥
<vic> roylez: 不用谢我啦，应该感谢你给大家提供这么好的配置才对。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很多engineer没有X装不上oracle, websphere, tivoli...
<roylez> vic: 不客气，大家都玩才会越来越好玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有传统的KDE呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ooo.... oracle, websphere, tivoli，邪恶三轴心
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :) 同意， 还有幕后的最大恶棍Java
<jyf1987> java
<jyf1987> 臭java 烂java
<jyf1987> java连cpp都不如
<vic> 自从知道了python，一看到诸如java之列的那又臭又长的代码就头疼
<MeaCulpa> vic: 代码量是工作成果，越长越好
<vic> MeaCulpa: 俺是爱好者，只爱看简单的代码
<vic> 哪怕是修改一个数字都要写他个十几个函数。。哦，让我死把
<jyf1987> c + 主流脚本语言是最好的
<jyf1987> 修改底层 加速都用c  逻辑用脚本写
<MaskRay> cpp + haskell
<jyf1987> 以后cpp 和java这种中间语言会退出市场的
<jyf1987> 当然也有可能c抢先退出 可能go会取代他
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ...难道你是tcl党
 * MaskRay 是 Expect 党
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不是 我就是觉得 c + 脚本这种组合好点
<jyf1987> java cpp混在中间层 角色很尴尬
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: one 4 all, 业界都是这样的解决方案，分开的很多人不喜欢
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那也只是因为技术现状导致的
<jyf1987> 就像现在新创的web什么的 都用了多种工具 不像以前了
<jyf1987> 就像你小型机市场一样 以前别人是没得选只好用你们 普通pc太烂了
<jyf1987> 现在有许多东西都可以靠廉价pc集群来搞
<calebot> go 没人用啊
<calebot> C 还是很强势滴
<calebot> java 服务器很强势，mobile 端有 android 加持
<calebot> 目前只有桌面端 java 相对没力
<microcai> MaskRay:  在
<microcai> MaskRay:  在?
<jyf1987> go早晚的事
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 需要 /usr 下的一些东西，可我的 /usr 是分开挂载的
<jyf1987> 你们看吧
<vic> go的语法看着那么别扭呢
<jyf1987> 还有 node.js
<microcai> MaskRay:  那把 .so 挪一下位置就好了么
<jyf1987> node.js是比较狠 符合你们要的 all in one
<calebot> 新语言多得要死，等 go 有实际应用再说吧
<jyf1987> 因为做web 可以从服务器那边到浏览器这边都用js
<MaskRay> microcai: lld /bin/systemd  显示运行需要 /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3，而且可能还需要其他什么东西
<calebot> go 目前还不如 vala 呢
<microcai> MaskRay:   /usr/share/systemd
<microcai> MaskRay:  你可以这样， 把 systemd 需要的拷贝一份到 /usr
<microcai> MaskRay:  我的意思是没挂载 /usr 之前的 /usr
<MaskRay> microcai: 昨天那个也不知算不算 kernel panic，就是 init(systemd) 启动失败，然后显示了些看不懂的东西
<jyf1987> 我估计go会赢得一部分用c的人
<jyf1987> 毕竟是针对c的改进
<microcai> MaskRay:  join #systemd
<jyf1987> 只要大牛用了 到时候许多人会跟风的
<MaskRay> microcai: 我也是这样想的，但怎么把 /usr 放到 / 的那个 /usr
<calebot> jyf1987: 大牛都用 C
<jyf1987> 某些语言看起来用户多 但都是跟风用户
<microcai> MaskRay:  用 mount --bind /   /newroot
<jyf1987> calebot: 没错阿 但是go是针对c的改进阿
<microcai> MaskRay:  然后拷贝到 /newroot/usr 下面就可以
<calebot> 先有应用再说
<calebot> google 自己都没怎么用 go
<MaskRay> microcai: 你是这样弄的？有哪些东西需要复制，有清单吗
<jyf1987> calebot: rob pike可是c语言第4号人物
<microcai> MaskRay:  有
<calebot> 话说 ruby 都靠 RoR 占领市场
<calebot> 没 RoR ruby 就是渣啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 怕 systemd 到时候又调用些什么 /usr 的程序
<jyf1987> 对
<jyf1987> 靠 ror给撑上去的
<jyf1987> 你看ror一火  ruby一下子学的人就多起来了
<jyf1987> 原来ruby是哪个冲阿
<jyf1987> 还有lua也是
<calebot> ajax 一火，大家都用 js 了
<moriramar> MaskRay: expect 黨是什麼意思？
<calebot> 以前 js 那个慢啊，那个烂啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  你可以写个 .mount , 在系统启动早期就只读挂载 /usr 。这样就不怕了。
<roylez> calebot: 瞎说。我就只用ruby不搞rails
<calebot> lua 还是挺局限的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你把 /usr 都给分區了？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 嗯
<jyf1987> roylez: 你算哪个冲 你用ruby谁在乎？
<calebot> MaskRay: /usr 里有东西不影响挂载的
<roylez> jyf1987: 你这挫人
<microcai> MaskRay:  还是建议你不要给 /usr 分区。 以后 linux发行版都不支持这种了
<jyf1987> roylez: 事实总是让人恼火的 不是么
<calebot> MaskRay: 我觉得你还是把需要的东西搬到 /lib 比较实在
<MaskRay> calebot: 我是不知道 systemd 到底需要哪些东西
<roylez> jyf1987: 是阿
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 你知道啊
<calebot> microcai: debian 一直支持 /usr 分区的
<microcai> MaskRay: 有清单
<calebot> MaskRay: ldd 看一下不就好了
<MaskRay> calebot: 昨天只是发现运行需要 /usr/lib64/libdbus-1*，怕运行时要掉其他 /usr 下的程序
<calebot> MaskRay: ldd 都有啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  在 / 和所有其他挂载点 没挂载前，/usr 下面需要的就是 systemd 依赖的库和 dbus 以及 dbus 依赖的库。 当然还有相关的一些文件。
<MaskRay> calebot: 那只是运行所必须的，可能还会调用一些 /usr 下的东西
<moriramar> MaskRay: 這個我不是太能接受，/usr/bin 中還是有不少有用的東西的說，如果出問題了還好用。
<happyaron> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84143
<jyf1987> 有没有用 wine静态编译一些库来的？
<happyaron> Destine: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84143
<happyaron> 这是一首诗
<happyaron> 大家看吧，看是啥意思。。。
<happyaron> roylez: ^
<calebot> MaskRay: 难道还需要 dbus daemon 啥的？
<calebot> MaskRay: 啥 distro?
<MaskRay> calebot: Gentoo
<microcai> calebot:  MaskRay . systemd 启动早期就会吧 udev 和 dbus 启动起来。
 * calebot 认为依赖 dbus 的都不是好东西
<MaskRay> microcai: 为什么 systemd 要依赖 dbus
<microcai> MaskRay:  因为 systemd 要做 dbus activation
<cheng> firefox上面有没有好点的微博扩展，类似于chrome下的fawave的
<MaskRay> microcai: 我还是不折腾了……
<calebot> dbus 既糟又糙，只是会行销
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天3点睡，今天依然没事
<microcai> MaskRay:  systemd 第一个就是启动 udev , 马上第二个就启动 dbus 。 有了 dbus  它才可以通过 dbus 接口来使用 udev
<moriramar> calebot: 你是 DCOP 黨？
<microcai> MaskRay:  折腾吧
<microcai> MaskRay:  人生就是折腾
<MaskRay> 我现在每次启动 firefox 都会报 dbus 怎么怎么的错误，很讨厌 dbus 这东西
<calebot> udev 又关 dbus 啥事？
<calebot> udev 完全不依赖 dbus 的
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... USE="-dbus " emerge firefox
<MaskRay> microcai: equery g dbus 看 dbus 的依赖？
<calebot> MaskRay: firefox 处理得不错，只是报错而已
<MaskRay> microcai: 上次好像去掉过，还是有这问题
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... USE="-dbus " emerge firefox xulrunner
<calebot> MaskRay: 很多用 dbus 的垃圾软件，dbus 一死就跟着陪葬了
<microcai> calebot:  systemd 要用 udev 的 dbus 接口吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 不知道是不是还跟 ipc libnotify startup-notification 有关系
<microcai> MaskRay:  ipc 没关系。和 libnotify startup-notification 有关系
<MaskRay> microcai: equery g dbus 表示 dbus 依赖 libX11 libXt pkgconfig ... 一堆库
<microcai> MaskRay:  那是 build time dependency
<microcai> MaskRay:  你可以只拷贝 runtime dependency lib
<MaskRay> microcai: ldd /usr/bin/dbus-* | grep -o '/usr/[^ :]*' 这样可以吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  还可以吧 , :)
<MaskRay> microcai: 你 /usr 没分出来？
<microcai> MaskRay:  干嘛要分出来，有什么好处没？
<microcai> MaskRay:  join #systemd ,  ask lennart
<microcai> MaskRay:  He  is always willing to help
<MaskRay> microcai: 不在
<microcai> MaskRay:  在
<moriramar> microcai: 沒有找到呀，lennart
<microcai> MaskRay:  mezcalero is lennart
<xdzdh> 第一次上IRC，终于弄好了
<isoft> 请问 我能否通过Makefile.am文件 反推gcc的版本号呢？
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 如果在终端里用firefox命令，如何让新打开的标签页跑到最前？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326602&p=2280083#p2280083 为了调试方便，在.vimrc里添加了一个函数，用firefox来打开php程序，在win下一直用没问题，新打开的标签页最跑到最前来显示，但是ubuntu下不会跑到最前显示，请教下，是否能做到像win下一样的 ...
<fennng> zhcon 怎么打五笔?
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍪ 
<Stifler> 问下，我进程里好多jfs xfs的东西，但是我的文件系统是ext4,何解?
<Mafwgc> Sylpheed还有WINDOWS版本啊？ 。。
<Mafwgc> LINUX下的软件好多移植到WIN
<Mafwgc> 下的软件。还都免费
<myke2> 文件系统大多数都是内核级别的吧?
<Stifler> 是滴
<myke2> 怎么会是进程形式?
<Stifler> ROOT的进程
<Stifler> root      7435     2  0 10:51 ?        00:00:00 [jfsCommit]
<Stifler> root      7419     2  0 10:51 ?        00:00:00 [xfslogd/0]
<wzlxx> perl 脚本是按代码顺序执行的吗？
<Stifler> 进程数175，啥都没干
<fennng> 我来了
<microcai> Stifler:  那是内核线程
<myke2> 哦, 是因为内核编译进了jfs和xfs, 可以去掉
<fennng> 在文本模式下用ZHCON 打字, 居然不会花屏了...
<Stifler> microcai: 哦，怎么看进程?不是 ps -ef?
<Stifler> myke2: 重新编译内核？
<wzlxx> 没事了，我傻了
 * wzlxx 已经解决了
<myke2> Stifler: 一般是内核模块吧, 可以去掉
<microcai> Stifler:  gnome-system-monitor
<Stifler> myke2: 用modprob?
<Stifler> microcai: 了解了
<myke2> Stifler: 应该有个地方管理模块的
<Stifler> myke2: 恩，我查查
<fennng> 那个邮件软件叫什么来的? 有个M的
<fennng> 不是alpine
<cfy> happyaron:
<flay> mutt？
<fennng> flay: bingo
<cfy> MaskRay: set multiplot ?
<MaskRay> cfy: 算了，不打算弄了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 等我学好了cl,和你haskell比下速度XD
<Stifler> ..
<MaskRay> cfy: 好的
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cfy> happyaron: ping
<wzlxx> cl haskell什么的最头疼了
<cfy> wzlxx: cl还好吧.
<cfy> wzlxx: haskell头痛....
<cfy> moriramar:
<wzlxx> 我说 MaskRay 咋用xmonad呢…
<wzlxx> 我刚看perl，还有人用这个吗？
<cfy> moriramar: cl的正则在哪章?
<cfy> wzlxx: ....有
<cfy> wzlxx: ee呢.
<wzlxx> 就主席自己了？看到网上说越来越少的人用了…
<cfy> roylez: 主席,我准备以后写zsh,不写perl了.
<cfy> wzlxx: ee不是主席....你搞错了...
<cfy> wzlxx: 也许是的.perl么.....一直很悲剧....
<wzlxx> 呃～lol
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不是用perl的嘛
<cfy> wzlxx: MaskRay perl是实用至上吧.有这种感觉.但是没有nb的杀手锏吧.我指单perl,没有涉及cpan
<cfy> re不错.不过我觉得lisp也不会差吧
<fillayu> hi
<wzlxx> cfy: 哪些语言有NB杀手锏？
<Stifler> perl 看的我眼晕
<wzlxx> 脚本的…
<NoIE> http://pic.yupoo.com/jdvip/059926f8087c/medium.jpg
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍪ 
<cfy> wzlxx: lisp的macro啊.
<wzlxx> macro?
<cfy> wzlxx: 脚本的就不知道了.我只会perl的说.
<cfy> wzlxx: http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/practical-a-simple-database.html
<wzlxx> cfy: 我就看了几天lisp，呵呵～就感受了下…
<cfy> wzlxx: 这章看了以后.我觉得lisp果然nb
<wzlxx> cfy: hehe,lisp本来就很NX，你看的是哪种lisp?
<cfy> wzlxx: 看过schema,但是觉得定义太小.不好用.所以在学cl
<wzlxx> cl == common lisp?
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯啊
<wzlxx> 呵呵…看来scheme也要悲剧了
<moriramar> 對了，有人折騰過 Pidgin-skype （或skype4pidgin）嗎？
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁用过treeview啊？急急！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326617&p=2280136#p2280136 用ubuntu软件中心安装了treeview软件，但是每次使用这个软件打开进化树文件的时候，这个软件只是闪了几下，然后就关闭了，也就是说，这个软件根本没有正常运行，请问谁用过这个软件，帮下忙了，谢谢1 统计 ...
<wzlxx> cfy: 你以后不打算用perl了？
<wzlxx> cfy: 我看了点perl，感觉还行啊…很实用啊
<catcher> 今天装debian testing 到内核那儿 提示缺少 firmware
<fillayu> 准备回家赶地铁了
<fillayu> 赶地铁回家
<cfy> wzlxx: 性能不行.尤其我喜欢数学计算的.
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗，你喜欢数学计算？
<cfy> wzlxx: 而且没有nb之处.....虽然可以简写,但是lisp也行.而且能更简啊
<catcher> 然后按照官方的说明 找到了相应的firmware 放到了u盘里 却没起作用
<cfy> wzlxx: 我无聊的....
<catcher> 有谁用debian啊 指点一下
<catcher> 第一次用debian
<moriramar> cfy: 就那堆括號還簡？
<moriramar> cfy: 你怎麼簡能把那堆括號给簡了……
<wzlxx> cfy: 你打算放弃perl了？要忘记了？嘎嘎？
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<wzlxx> 万物皆是列表，哈哈
<catcher> python说万物皆是对象
<wzlxx> 不喜欢python
<catcher> 晕了debian sid中没有non-free 又不能联网安装
<cfy> moriramar: 没分号啊.
<cfy> wzlxx: 那到没有.目前不行
<moriramar> cfy: ……分號只有1字節，括號2字節。我是沒有看出好來。
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯？為什麼不行？
<MaskRay> haskell 似乎可以从头到尾不出现任何变量（包括参数）
<moriramar> cfy: Lisp 本來不就是萬物皆列表嗎？
<MaskRay> haskell 没变量的吧
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哈？那怎麼冩？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 就算冩成 Lambda，也要 \ x -> 這不還是出現 x 了嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 我指放弃perl,我说不行.
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<wzlxx> zsh很N吗？
<moriramar> 呃……
<moriramar> cfy: 我看错了。
<moriramar> 對了，有人折騰過 Pidgin-skype （或skype4pidgin）嗎？
<fennng> haha
<fennng> 大家好
<^k^> fennng, 好  ㍪ 
<wzlxx> 学习计算机的语言工具大家觉得哪个好？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 比如 interact (ap (++) (liftM2 (++) reverse (ap ((++) . drop 3) (liftM2 (++) sort (take 10 . cycle)))))
<flay> zsh貌似很牛
<fennng> 还是有点花屏...
<microcai> Gentoo是基于源代码发布的 发布的是ebuild，打个比方，是菜谱而不是菜肴 有的菜肴会受限制，不能随便买卖，但是菜谱不受此限 而且电脑可以根据这个菜谱帮你编译出你所要的程序 所以Gentoo官方portage包含的软件包数量巨多 用起来理直气壮
<happyaron> cfy: 马上出门。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 晚上你在不？
<cfy> happyaron: 一直在
<cfy> happyaron: 就多table么?
<wzlxx> 学习计算机的语言工具大家觉得哪个好？
<cfy> wzlxx: 工具?
<happyaron> cfy: 对
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……
<happyaron> cfy: 就这一个功能
<cfy> happyaron: 那容易的.我稍微调下细节就可以了.
<wzlxx> cfy: 就是用来学习…
<cfy> wzlxx: scheme看sicp啊.
<happyaron> cfy: ok，然后表要加前缀，区分headerinfo和translations
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才那段代码用其他语言正常写需要把唯一的那个参数引用5次，haskell 完全没出现
<happyaron> cfy: 表名
<cfy> happyaron: 是a-headinfo还是headinfo-a?
<happyaron> cfy: header-a
<happyaron> cfy: h-a也可以
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.好.
<happyaron> cfy: 名字尽量短
<cfy> happyaron: 那h-a好了.
<happyaron> cfy: h-a和t-a
<happyaron> 嗯
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不是看common lisp嘛
<wzlxx> cfy: perl+commonlisp+c如果能全会就好了
<cfy> happyaron: okay
<happyaron> cfy: thanks
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.学习下nb语言.其他都容易的吧.
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我觉得lisp也行.
<wzlxx> cfy: 比如？
<wzlxx> cfy: 学C学N久了还是不懂C
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果不算lisp那,无敌的.本身那写东西都是可以改的...
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果不算括号,那lisp无敌的.本身那写东西都是可以改的...
<cfy> wzlxx: 不懂C?我懂C语法,只是编程不太行
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<wzlxx> perl/lisp/c都是NX东大…
<wzlxx> sicp为啥用scheme嘞？
<cfy> wzlxx: 教学啊.不需要那么大定义的东西
 * chgtg 把ubuntuone-client*都remove了！
<fennng> k
<debianer> wzlxx: python  C  elisp
<cfy> happyaron: 要不要把a/b/a.po,a/b/b.po这种,共同的a/b去掉呢?
<wzlxx> debianer: 什么？
<wzlxx> perl c cl
<pointerroyden> 放学回来了……
<ofan> 吃饭...
<wzlxx> cfy: Cpan用学吗？只要学了perl的语法就N了？
<cfy> wzlxx: 有很多别的东西.
<cfy> wzlxx: 还有另一套oo的说
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 什么能吃么？
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不是过来人嘛？都看哪些？OO就不用了吧？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我OO算是有了解过.不过我的脚本都没用到.基本吧.
<cfy> wzlxx: 看书就好.觉得差不多了.就去看programming perl
<wzlxx> OK
<Evanescence> 什么是oo阿？
<cfy> Evanescence: object orient
<cfy> Evanescence: object oriented
<Evanescence> cfy: 面向对象？
<cfy> Evanescence: 面向对象.嗯.
<wzlxx> cfy: perl有没有比如win下的偷菜软件那样的例子，我想实现一个自动登录网站，然后完成某个任务的脚本
<yangjia> a?
<cfy> wzlxx: 如果没有flash,应该都好说
<cfy> wzlxx: 这个你估计要自己抓包么?
<wzlxx> cfy: 有flash
<Evanescence> cfy: 偷采登录是用到了flash的吗？
<wzlxx> 应该
<wzlxx> 登录不用，但是任务是在flash里完成的…
<pointerroyden> 论坛好慢..
<cfy> wzlxx: 那我不会.....
<cfy> wzlxx: Evanescence: 那是模拟吧,估计抓包啥的.好像做外挂.我说我不会.应该是可以
<ghosTM55> yo~
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵…
<Evanescence> flash没有语言可以操作它吗？
<wzlxx> flash应该也会向服务器发数据的啊…模拟那些数据不行吗？
<mgirl> ghosTM55, yo
<ghosTM55> mgirl: :D
<moriramar> 我注意到不少人希望 OpenOffice.org / LibreOffice 能把 Java 依賴去除掉，這是為什麼？
<mgirl> ghosTM55: hi
<fanzeyi> ..貌似是JAVA的开源问题?
<fanzeyi> 因为Oracle？
<Evanescence> cfy: 这样啊 ，我不懂这个，就是有兴趣问问
<caleb-> 依賴当然是越少越好
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 感覺在 Sun 被收購之前就有了。
<moriramar> caleb-: 那搞那些動態链接庫是做什麼呢，那些 libxxx？
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 额 这就不清楚了..
<caleb-> moriramar: 那跟 java 是两回事
<pointerroyden> 不太喜欢oracle._.
<lemonhall> moriramar: 因为JAVA太笨重
<happyaron> cfy: back
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃……這個解釋……
<moriramar> caleb-, lemonhall: 謝謝
<cfy> happyaron: okay
<cfy> happyaron: 如果table重复咋办?
<happyaron> cfy: 报错
<cfy> happyaron: 要不要自动缩短路径名呢?
<cfy> happyaron: 报错啊....
<happyaron> cfy: 或者更新？
<happyaron> cfy: 最好能缩短。
<cfy> happyaron: 我可以删除table,再新建.报错还真不会...
<happyaron> cfy: 那就提示一下可以么？
<happyaron> cfy: 把那个table备份一个，用别的表名，然后备份。
 * lemonhall 你们谁用笔记本的？
<cfy> happyaron: okay那我已经自动缩短了.而且现在不用在po2db.pl和那个PO2DB.pm在pwd了下.只要在一起就好.
<cfy> lemonhall: me
 * lemonhall 请教个问题
<cfy> happyaron: 备份?加数字?
<happyaron> cfy: great
<lemonhall> cfy: 外接的变压器。。
<happyaron> cfy: 可以
<lemonhall> cfy: 如果比较热。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 摸上去有点儿热。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 问题是,我不会这些sql语句
<lemonhall> cfy: 正常？
<happyaron> cfy: 我看看
<lemonhall> happyaron: 什么？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我工作用SQL的。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 比如检测是否存在某个table和重命名.删除table我倒是会.
<cfy> lemonhall: 我是thinkpad,无压力
<lemonhall> cfy: 好吧
<cfy> lemonhall: 如何检测某个tab是否存在?或者列出某个db的table,sqlite3
<lemonhall> cfy: 只是想问问有没有隐患
<cfy> lemonhall: 变压器?
<happyaron> lemonhall: .tables可以列出表名
<happyaron> cfy: ^
<cfy> lemonhall: 笔记本的适配器电压支持比较广的吧
<cfy> happyaron: 这个不是sql吧
<lemonhall> cfy: 额。。。。。算了。。。SQLITE3和SQL SERVER差太多了
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 那估计不能用.
<happyaron> cfy: ALTER TABLE old-table-name RENAME TO new-table-name
<happyaron> cfy: 这是改名
<lemonhall> cfy: 你看看你的变压器是多少伏的
<cfy> lemonhall: 变压器?
<cfy> lemonhall: hao
<cfy> lemonhall: 100-240
<lemonhall> cfy: .......................
<lemonhall> cfy: input/output and A
<lemonhall> happyaron: 其实。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你可以去看看有没有。。没有就直接SELECT
<lemonhall> happyaron:报错自然就不存在
<lemonhall> happyaron: SQLITE3的语法我是不太清楚，有说明页面么？
<cfy> happyaron: 唉,实在不行我直接调用bin算了.
<lemonhall> cfy: 你说的那个是INPUT，我要详细的，IN/OUT和安培数
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa 在不?如何用sql语句列出sqlite3的所有table,
<roylez_> cfy: .tab
<cfy> roylez_: sql语句
<roylez_> cfy: sql不会...
<cfy> lemonhall: 输入100-240v,2.0-1.2A,50/60hz
<cfy> lemonhall: 输出3.25A,20V
<derin> !/mod derin+x
<cfy> roylez_: .tab我其实也知道.主要是脚本需要.脚本在用模块.貌似只能sql,
<lemonhall> cfy: 比我的高。。。原来如此
<cfy> lemonhall: 砸了?
<cfy> lemonhall: 咋了?
<roylez_> cfy: 什么模块？
<cfy> roylez_: 可能是DBD::SQLite,我是DBI里的sqlite,perl
<wzlxx> cfy: perl怎么表示自己的家目录啊？
<wzlxx> 弱弱的问下～
<cfy> wzlxx: $ENV{HOME}么?
<moriramar> cfy: SELECT name FROM sqlite_master WHERE type='table' ORDER BY name;
<moriramar> cfy: 詳情请見： http://www.sqlite.org/faq.html#q7 。我不懂 SQL。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 哈。。。这是好办法
<^k^> ⇪ title: SQLite Frequently Asked Questions
<cfy> moriramar: 哦.
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.sqlite.org/faq.html#q7
<cfy> moriramar: 哈哈,我刚好也看到了...
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我怎么把查询主表忘了
<cfy> roylez_: 呵呵.我刚好也搜索到了这个.我试试
<cfy> happyaron: okay这下可以了.
<wzlxx> cfy: good
<cfy> happyaron: 那用数字么?还是a-z?
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你和我說沒用，我說了，我不懂 SQL，上面那是複制的……
<cfy> From within a C/C++ program (or a script using Tcl/Ruby/Perl/Python bindings) you can get access to table and index names by doing a SELECT on a special table named "SQLITE_MASTER".
<cfy> happyaron: 我决心要改成lisp...
<pointerroyden> 话说，ubuntu怎么安装e17啊 谢谢
<happyaron> cfy: 用数字吧
<happyaron> cfy: 啊？
<happyaron> cfy: 要把我这个脚本改成lisp的？
<happyaron> pointerroyden: 编译安装
<Evanescence> ls
<cfy> happyaron: 不是,我准备改成common lisp,等我学会了.
<happyaron> lemonhall: http://www.sqlite.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: SQLite Home Page
<pointerroyden> happyaron ..
<happyaron> cfy: o
<moriramar> happyaron: Gnome 3 翻譯的如何了？
<happyaron> moriramar: 基本结束了啊。
<moriramar> happyaron: 哦。話說 FreeBSD 還不進……
<moriramar> happyaron: 密你一下？
<happyaron> moriramar: 嗯
<Stifler> pidgin还真好用，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<pointerroyden> Stifler pidgin的gtalk很好用~
<Stifler> pointerroyden: QQ协议也更新至2010了
<lainme> 大家给程序做注释，一般用英文还是中文
<Stifler> lainme: PinYin
<pointerroyden> Stifler 怎么用？还是直接改成qq2010么
<tenzu> lainme: 鸟语，虽然我只会写简单脚本
<lainme> Stifler: ni li hai
<Stifler> pointerroyden: 你到项目主页装那个插件就行了
<Stifler> lainme: HaHa
<Evanescence> Stifler: 怎么安装QQ2010
<Evanescence> Stifler: 怎么安装QQ2010协议阿？
<pointerroyden> Stifler 那还是算了……暂时不想折腾~
<Stifler> Evanescence: 去PIDGIN项目主页
<Stifler> pointerroyden: :-)
<pointerroyden> Stifler 谢谢
<Stifler> pointerroyden: ^.^
<moriramar> happyaron: 另外確認一下，使用者介面 (減)是？
<wzlxx> cfy: glob得出来的文件是按什么顺序排啊？为什么我用目录句柄然后再用sort排序得出来的结果和那个不一样…
<pointerroyden> 话说，为什么，我的ubuntu（kde桌面）打开的窗口总是最小化啊
<pointerroyden> 就连chrome全屏视频打开的窗口也是最小化。。
<wzlxx> 它不是按ASCII排的？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚.应该是ascii吧
<pointerroyden> kwin重装了没用><
<wzlxx> sort不是按ascii排的吗？
<wzlxx> 从小到大
<MaskRay> wzlxx, cfy: By default, the pathnames are sorted in ascending ASCII order --- perldoc File::Glob
<happyaron> moriramar: 没明白您的意思
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这个是哪里看的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: perldoc File::Glob
<wzlxx> $ARGV[0] = $ENV{HOME} unless @ARGV;
<wzlxx> foreach my $dir (@ARGV) {
<wzlxx> 	chdir $dir;
<wzlxx> 	opendir DIR, $dir or die "Can't open $dir: $!";
<wzlxx> 	my @files;
<wzlxx> 	while (my $file = readdir DIR) {
<^k^> wzlxx:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<moriramar> happyaron: 你給我的頁面上是這麼顯示的：釋出     使用者介面     圖表     使用者介面 (減)     文件     圖表
<moriramar> 我確認一下，那個使用者介面（減）是……
<happyaron> moriramar: 那个是可见度相对高一点的内容
<moriramar> happyaron: 可見度？
<microcai> ^k^ 你能不能到 #cjktty 替我管理一下频道？
<wzlxx> 终于解禁了，看到了吗？那个代码跟用glob一样不？
<lainme> happyaron: PPA上要在不同版本发布程序，难道不动直接copy packages，提示我已经有binary了
<happyaron> moriramar: 就是用户比较可能遇到的字符串。目前主要是排除了sechma文件
<^k^> microcai, 让我想想。  ㍬ 
<happyaron> lainme: copy的series改一下
<lainme> happyaron: 一样...
<moriramar> happyaron: 哦，謝謝。
<happyaron> lainme: 那就不知道了，我的应该是可以的。
<MaskRay> ^k^: 你用什么算法检测 flood？
<pointerroyden> 木有人理我……算了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 1秒發4貼。
<^k^> MaskRay, 你有什么条件Ishould知道？  ㍬ 
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 你是說安裝E17的事嗎？
<pointerroyden> moriramar 不是 是说kde桌面下面打开窗口总是默认最小化很不方便……
<MaskRay> ^k^: ?
<^k^> MaskRay, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍬ 
<cfy> MaskRay: ...看人家源代码呗
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 如果是說 KWin 那種情况，建議你在 Konsole 中打 kwin --replace 然後再打開個窗口來看看 Konsole 中的結果。
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 看看有沒有什麼解釋。
<wzlxx> cfy: glob的大写在后，sort的大写在前，什么原因？
<pointerroyden> moriramar 嗯嗯好我试试
<MaskRay> microcai: 一般自己写的东西放在 /etc/systemd/system/*.service，用 systemctl enable xxx.service 软链接到 /etc/systemd/system/default.target.wants？
<pointerroyden> moriramar 正常了._.
<MaskRay> microcai: emacs@ray.service 这样的名字可以传递参数 "ray" 给 %i？
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 那我就不知道了，可能和 KWin 啟動時的情况有關。
<microcai> MaskRay:  yes
<pointerroyden> moriramar 应该只有一些关于显卡的提示，没什么错误提示
<pointerroyden> moriramar 我kwin都重装过了啊…… 谢谢
<bao__> gmail真够慢的
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 重裝不是解的辦法，Ubuntu 的 KWin 都是編好的，重裝什麼都不變。
<pointerroyden> moriramar 这样……谢谢
<Stifler> 都用QQ，没人用GTalk...
<pointerroyden> Stifler基本不用qq用gt的路过~
<lainme> happyaron: lp上都说要换版本名重新传，唉
<happyaron> lainme: :)
<cfy> wzlxx: 这个不清楚,ascii里是a>A
 * lainme 决定单独再建个PPA，再传一次太麻烦了
<cfy> happyaron: 我有个想法,如果po2db.pl foo/*.po,这时foo也去掉不太好吧.那么,我干脆做成把这个foo弄成默认的table suffix,本来默认是default
<debianer> 腾讯真的在出卖用户信息
<debianer> 包括在线时间，聊天记录，好友情况
<pointerroyden> debianer:嗯嗯，在哪里知道的啊
<microcai> Stifler:  那你是要和 gtalk 的人向高处发展，还是继续和 QQ 混日子？
<debianer> pointerroyden: 不敢说
<pointerroyden> 难道我妈就是这样知道我深夜偷偷上网的么……
<pointerroyden> Stifler 求gt~
<Stifler> microcai: 没办法，我认识的MM都用QQ...
<Stifler> pointerroyden: 收到没
<debianer> gtalk和msn要安全可靠的多，因为公司的网络管理人员要出卖你，或者公司被政府逼迫提供信息，你本地安全措施做得再好也没有用了
<NoIE> 自从不用 qq 以后，已经遇不到 mm 了。
<caleb-> msn 向来很听zf的话
<pointerroyden> debianer:那我会不会被._>
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 更新管理器（不知道记错没……）的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326626&p=2280230#p2280230 更新既可以完善当下的ubuntu版本， 也可以根据选项中的设定跨版本升级是吧？（比如：10.04.01->10.04.02 或者10.04.02->10.10） 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ricty — 2011-04-19 20:23
<wzlxx> gtalk没有群…
<caleb-> 泡mm又不会影响国家安全
<pointerroyden> wzlxx 有的把
<Stifler> NoIE: - -!
<caleb-> 所以用qq泡mm很合理
<NoIE> 不过，和 mm 聊天有些无聊。。。
<debianer> 我一个亲戚被通缉了多年，前年他无聊去上网，是那种不要身份证的黑网吧，他只隐身登了QQ和浏览了网页，结果半小时内就被抓
<caleb-> debianer: 他犯了多大的事啊？
<caleb-> debianer: 居然被跨省？
<Stifler> ...
<yudun> ImportError: No module named sqlalcheme 请问这是缺少哪个?
<debianer> caleb-: 就是一个煤矿的安全问题死了几个人，他是法人代表
<pointerroyden> debianer: 被抓了？！
<Stifler> ...
<caleb-> debianer: 估计不是上 q 的缘故
<debianer> 坐牢都两三年了
<iTron4> irc.freenode.org 被河蟹了？
 * yudun ok iknow
<caleb-> iTron4: 翻墙上来的？
<debianer> caleb-: 是上QQ，他自己说怀疑是上QQ的原因
<iTron4> caleb-: 是这个样子的
<pointerroyden> caleb-: 我也觉得是._.
<caixiaoming> hi
<iTron4> caleb-: 莫非是真的。
<pointerroyden> caixiaoming: hi~
<^k^> caixiaoming, 好  ㍬ 
<Stifler> 额，我下了，再见
<pointerroyden> 还是google最好了啊~有木有~
<debianer> caleb-: 本来都不一直用手机，而且是逃在一个陌生的远方小镇，反正他自己认为就是QQ泄漏了他的位置
<pointerroyden> Stifler 再见~
<caleb-> 陌生人出现在远方小镇，还上黑网吧，没被通报才奇怪吧
<caleb-> 黑网吧老板也要生存的
<debianer> caleb-: 他一直不敢用手机，但那段时间太无聊了到处躲着，他想上网又怕被发现，一直不敢。那次他大胆的上了一把，结果就被抓
<pointerroyden> 表示敬仰._.
<pointerroyden> 他干了什么啊
<pointerroyden> ……没人了
<caixiaoming> 在说什么？
<pointerroyden> caixiaoming:跨省问题._.
<caixiaoming> 也许是手机本身泄露了信息。
<caixiaoming> 一开机就有基站通讯了。
<Mafwgc> 有哪些WINDOWS频道，IRC的
<pointerroyden> 没开手机把……
<pointerroyden> irc.windows.com看看有没有这个._>
<caleb-> Mafwgc: 这里好像就有
<Mafwgc> 我是说 IRC上的WINDWOS频道
<ofan> Mafwgc: ...
<ofan> Mafwgc: windows用户都用qq
<Evanescence> 如果你被通，机，就应该把所有关于身份的东西都丢掉，然后学点很古老的知识，比如无线电，比如很老的密码保护等等，好办法
<pointerroyden>  正在连接到 irc.windows.com (221.204.244.37) 端口 6667...没反应了
<Mafwgc> pointerroyden, 你真可爱。。
<caleb-> 不要联络就不怕被顺藤摸瓜
<pointerroyden> Mafwgc,啊怎么了……
<Mafwgc> pointerroyden, 我只是问，IRC上，谈论WINDOWS技术的频道。
<jiero> windows不需要谈论技术。那是微软的。
<pointerroyden> Mafwgc, 啊那个……
<ofan> 讨论windows技术,去msdn...
<pointerroyden> jiero, windows也有技术把._.
<fillayu> hey,  这里有PHP玩家吗
<Mafwgc> 啊！ 希望你们不要过敏，因为我现在主要是使用IRC，希望在这里也可以谈论WINDOWS，而不是非要上QQ才能
<caixiaoming> 你自己网上google下应该能找到。
<Evanescence> 听到windows就想到黑客，脚本小子，电脑狂人。。。。黑客=》骇客
 * iTron4 freenode 又能连上了。最近不翻墙，就老不隐定的....这个操蛋社会....
<moriramar> Mafwgc: Windows 頻道在 #windows 不過是英文。
<pointerroyden>   Evanescence 为神马……
<caleb-> 大部份技术是不分操作系统的嘛
<pointerroyden> caleb- 嗯嗯
<fillayu> caleb-   PHP 就是不分系统
<pointerroyden> caleb- python也是~
<wzlxx> cfy: 弱弱的问句，perl里知道符号连接，怎么找到原文件？
<cfy> wzlxx: readlink
<Evanescence> pointerroyden: 因为以前是这么看到的。。。。有多少底层黑客对linux动脑筋的阿，大多对用的人多的windwos动手
<mgirl> Mafwgc:技术是不分系统的 但在#ubuntu-cn的频道讲windows总是不太好
<Mafwgc> mgirl, 好的。只谈LINUX
<wzlxx> cfy: 多谢
<Evanescence> XML是夸平台的吗？
<mgirl> Mafwgc: 恩
<pointerroyden> Evanescence, 我还以为你是说大多数黑客喜欢用windows…… 你应该说看到windows就想到木马和肉鸡~
<pointerroyden> Evanescence, 当然是……
<Evanescence> pointerroyden: 呵呵
<Mafwgc> IRC截图好麻烦，而WINDOWS是图形界面操作，需要大量的图片才方便表达，所以在IRC上聊WIN有点费劲。
<caleb-> 没关系吧，这里也常有人讨论 win32 的东西
<Freebuilder> 最近发现一个看笑话的好地方
<Freebuilder> 淘宝
<cfy> Freebuilder: - -!
<Evanescence> Freebuilder: 那里？我看看
<caleb-> Mafwgc: 表示你表达能力不达标
<cfy> wzlxx: 我没记错你的话,你在读初中?
<caleb-> 很少有啥问题真的需要图片表述
<Mafwgc> 哈哈，caleb.
<pointerroyden> wzlxx : 初中~
<caleb-> irc 贴图也就一个 link 的事
<Freebuilder> 好多 JS 在“宝贝”说明中偷换概念什么的，搞些虚假谣言，让人看得直发笑
<pointerroyden> 和twitter一样~
<pointerroyden> Freebuilder, 比如呢~
<caleb-> win32 user 专贴高清图才让人不爽
<caleb-> 也不知道压缩一下
<caleb-> 还贴 bmp...
<ofan> 专刷屏,不爽
<Mafwgc> 不会吧，QQ的贴图都是JPG的啊
<vic> 仙剑5的解图好漂亮
<vic> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140472.htm
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 初中？？？哈哈，看到牛人了
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: 有gt么._.
<lainme> Mafwgc: 不麻烦，全部快捷键操作，完了后地址用中键点下就行
<Evanescence> 你们有用过vimperator like的浏览器吗
<pointerroyden> (算了……
<debianer> vic: 哪里有
<pointerroyden> Evanescence, 那是什么……
<ofan> vic: 都ps过的
<Evanescence> pointerroyden: 就是浏览不用鼠标，都是键盘操作，像vim
<pointerroyden> 打开窗口又是默认最小化了………………
<debianer> vic: 哪里有图
<vic> 快出把，要是价钱合理，买一个正版支持一下
<vic> debianer: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140472.htm
<pointerroyden> Evanescence, 就是像w3m，elinks那样的么
<debianer> vic: 谢谢
<pointerroyden> (嗯嗯初中生很多的把~
<Evanescence> pointerroyden: 差不多把
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 Undocumented function ？
<ofan> Evanescence: 目前就firefox有那插件吧
<cfy> happyaron: 从0开始,还是1?
<pointerroyden> NoIE: 木有文档的函数？
<pointerroyden> NoIE: 字面意义貌似是这样……
<ofan> Evanescence: 我在用pantadactyl
<caleb-> NoIE: 一般是未公开 api
<Evanescence> ofan: 很多浏览器是设计成vimperator模式的
<ofan> Evanescence: 啥?
<caleb-> NoIE: 不推荐使用，将来可能不兼容
<NoIE> pointerroyden: caleb-: 我也这么猜，谷歌翻译为“未公开函数”。
<caleb-> NoIE: 很多 m$ 产品使用 Undocumented function
<NoIE> caleb-: 谢谢。
<caleb-> NoIE: 所以一般 m$ 用了的，其它人也会找来用
<wzlxx> csh已经被遗弃了？
<kuai410022283> 谁有 wine 最新源  能给个安装链接吗
<pointerroyden> wzlxx:各种shell都差不多把._.
<caleb-> NoIE: 从 dos 年代 m$ 就喜欢搞这套
<NoIE> kuai410022283: 当然是官方网站了。
<NoIE> caleb-: 我去搜索一下。
<kuai410022283> 有源链接吗
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 脚本
<pointerroyden> 老爸待会要回来了……
<NoIE> kuai410022283: 有。
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: 神马？
<caleb-> NoIE: 一般 m$ 出新版 OS, 几个月内就会有专书介绍
<kuai410022283> 我搜索下 谢谢啦
<qinglingquan> github网页登录怎么这么慢阿。
<caleb-> NoIE: 如果连 m$ 自己都不用的，那也别用了
<debianer> 云储存最近有什么好的服务吗
<NoIE> caleb-: 哦。。。是这样。。。
<Evanescence> ofan: 这个是插件阿。。。我是说浏览器。。。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 不知道哪个浏览器直接是这种的
<ofan> debianer
<wzlxx> unix下最N的脚本语言是那个？
<Evanescence> ofan: Arch里有很多
<ofan> Evanescence: 啥
<happyaron> cfy: 0
<caleb-> wzlxx: NB? NC?
<Mafwgc> http://boards.audacious-media-player.org/download/file.php?id=27&sid=76cc95ab5688fb7792576094f91209c5   看看这个，WINDOWS下使用Audacious
<Evanescence> ofan: 我也记不得名字了，你搜索下就有
<ofan> Evanescence: ....
<wzlxx> caleb-: 汗…
<cfy> happyaron: 数字之前要什么东西隔开么?比如－？
<kuai410022283> wine 现在最新 是 1.3.13 吧！
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得那个table suffix的想法可行
<happyaron> cfy: 可以 -
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,马上就好.再处理下细节
<wzlxx> caleb-: 当然是NB了
<happyaron> cfy: great
<Evanescence> ofan: pantadactyl 不是和vim原来的那个vimperator插件一样么？
<pointerroyden> 我喜欢emacs……
<caleb-> wzlxx: lisp XD
<ofan> Evanescence: 没用过vimperator.. pent. 改自vimperator
<Evanescence> pointerroyden: 也有emacs键绑定的插件，好像
<wzlxx> caleb-: 为嘛都是lisp啊？你会lisp?hehe
<pointerroyden> Evanescence,嗯嗯
<caleb-> lisp 上至 AI / emacs, 下至 OS, 啥都能做
<pointerroyden> wzlxx caleb-: 会一点点点点emacs lisp..
<Evanescence> ofan: 这样啊，变简单了？原来那个是比较麻烦
<ofan> wzlxx: perl
<caleb-> 其它脚本能这么牛？
<wzlxx> 支持 ofan
<wzlxx> 要不我看了几天的perl白费了
<caleb-> lisp 用途比 C 还广
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 俺也是，呵呵，配置的时候看的…
<Evanescence> 支持Lisp
<wzlxx> common lisp?
<pointerroyden> emacs..
<qinglingquan> firemacs插件
<Evanescence> 支持vim。。。。
<wzlxx> 努力学习perl+common lisp
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<Evanescence> 支持Git。。。。
<pointerroyden> 其实比较不习惯lisp的语法._.
<pointerroyden> wzlxx perl只会一点各种符号搞的很晕..
<Evanescence> 同时支持Lua中。。。
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 据说lisp是语法最简单滴…
<ofan> å­¦asm
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: 不习惯而已啦。。
<pointerroyden> ofan 以前还真的学过…… 会写helloworld呢……虽然已经忘了
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<ofan> pointerroyden: 恭喜你 又浪费了一些时间..
<pointerroyden> ofan 至少了解了一点……
<pointerroyden> 至少知道栈到底是神马了XD
<caleb-> 人生就是要挥霍啊
<caleb-> 真要算起来，人生有多事是真有意义的？
<pointerroyden> 当初还学过两天vb呢……
<pointerroyden> 还学过批处理……
<caleb-> just for fun <- 活的爽比较有意义
<wzlxx> 现在perl明显干不过python啊…
<ofan> vb我也学过
<pointerroyden> 现在完全用不到了 ._.
<pointerroyden> wzlxx 其实我很郁闷为什么python出来7年了中文资料还是比较少..
<Evanescence> 我也学过，学校要考试的。。。
<ofan> delphi也会点..
<caleb-> wzlxx: perl 是 unix 标配了
<pointerroyden> 考试是浮云~~
<caleb-> wzlxx: 跟 shell 同层级
<pointerroyden> 嗯过几天就其中了
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 大家都不喜欢那个，哈哈，所以就少，呵呵…
<pointerroyden> *期中
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: 我很喜欢~><
<wzlxx> caleb-: 会被PY取代不？
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: 你是初中生么？
<caleb-> pointerroyden: python 20 年了
<pointerroyden> caleb- ................那就更不应该那么少了~
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 我像嘛lol
<caleb-> wzlxx: 短期内难
<pointerroyden> wzlxx:不是就算了嗯嗯
<caleb-> 大家拿 perl 和 python 干不同的事
<wzlxx> caleb-: 明显的吓我，我刚看了perl
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<caleb-> zsh 虽然不错，但太多 upstream 绑 bash
<Evanescence> a byte of Perl | a byte of Python
<caleb-> bash 已经是 de facto standard
<pointerroyden> 啊还有a byte of perl啊
<pointerroyden> 我用a byte of python入门python的呢
<caleb-> 连 bsd 都得安个 bash 以利安装
<wzlxx> caleb-: perl管理系统py写应用？
<Evanescence> a byte of vim
<caleb-> wzlxx: 处理 log 啥的还是 perl 比较给力
<happyaron> zsh 的POSIX支持比较悲剧
<caleb-> ruby 除了网络应用基乎没啥用途了
<ofan> wzlxx: 你不知道它能干啥 干嘛还要学阿
<pointerroyden> ofan wzlxx :没事干学的把……像我一样XD
<wzlxx> ofan: 感觉我得学一个脚本，而且我想要一个类似偷菜的应用
<wzlxx> perl擅长表达算法数据结构不？
<pointerroyden> 我要写个类似omegle的网站~
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: C应该比较擅长把……（无视我我是小白
<ofan> wzlxx: 偷菜.. 学flash去
<cfy> happyaron: 在不?
<kuai410022283> 谁有 wine 最新的 deb安装包啊  给个链接被
<pointerroyden> kuai41002283 用apt-get就好了把……（数字真多
<kuai410022283> 我系统中的源没有 安装不上！
<pointerroyden> kuai41002283 或者这里http://www.winehq.org/download
<^k^> ⇪ title: WineHQ - Wine Binary Downloads
<kuai410022283> 搜索不到！
<pointerroyden> kuai41002283 apt-get install wine
<kuai410022283> 能给个  源吗！
<emacsyin> 没意思
<pointerroyden> kuai41002283 sudo apt-get install wine 就行了啊`~
<emacsyin> 不好玩
<emacsyin> 最近有好玩的软件没
<pointerroyden> emacsyin -_-
<kuai410022283> sudo apt-get install wine  这个要是能安装 我就不问啦  系统中没有相关的源链接
<pointerroyden> 你的源没改过把……
<kuai410022283> 恩 是的!
<pointerroyden> kuai41002283 Google一下wine，在管网下载把，或者软件源重新设置一下试试好了……
<NoIE> kuai410022283: 试试 wine1.2
<pointerroyden> kuai41002283 sudo apt-get update 试试
<NoIE> kuai410022283: 最好安装 ubuntu tweak 。
<kuai410022283> wine 1,2 好用
<kuai410022283> 哦
<kuai410022283> 谢谢啦各位
<hkof11> 用wine注定要纠结。。。
<kuai410022283> 用什么不纠结呢？咯咯
<douglas_> 怎么了?
<hkof11> wine了QQ啥的之后，就想wine个魔兽争霸吧，然后又想wine个office。。。然后就纠结了。
<ofan> 再wine个wow
<NoIE> 有道理。。。
<ofan> wine个cygwin 跑ssh
<NoIE> wine不是万能的，没有wine是万万不能的。
<void1> wine个cygwin跑个x，在host上显示
<hkof11> 再在那里面再弄个wine......
<caleb-> wine 个 vbox 装 linux
<pointerroyden> emacs里运行一个vim
<pointerroyden> vim里在运行一个emacs
<happyaron> cfy: 在
<caleb-> 前几年有蛋疼的人搞了七层虚拟机
<caleb-> 虚拟机in虚拟机in虚拟机in虚拟机in虚拟机in虚拟机in虚拟机 这样
<happyaron> ...
<pointerroyden> 盗梦空间~
<hkof11> 能用吗？？？
<cfy> happyaron: 等下.重命名哪里出了点小问题
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs中可以用cl配置？
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> 可以用cl配置emacs?
<qinglingquan> 从verycd下载东西用什么软件好阿?
<iTron4> qinglingquan: mldonkey
<pointerroyden> amule啊~
<pocoyo> 刚才谁说用 emacs 来着？
<ofan> flash真烂
<pointerroyden> pocoyo 我用emacs……
<qinglingquan> iTron4: thanks
<ofan> amule不太稳定
<qinglingquan> pointerroyden: thanks,我amule没配置好
<pocoyo> pointerroyden: 请告诉我 如何 在 emacs 里打印缓冲区里的内容为pdf格式
 * NoIE games.enet.com.cn/article/A0120110120005_0.html 低调低调
<pocoyo> pointerroyden: 并且可以打印中文
<pointerroyden> pocoyo 不懂……我是菜鸟一枚……
<pointerroyden> pocoyo 抱歉
<Evanescence> 我在omegle上连续切了二十回，累了，NND，都是中国人，见鬼了
<pointerroyden> qinglingquan amule我木有配置啊……
<pocoyo> pointerroyden: ...
<pointerroyden> Evanescence 我表示我一直都能遇到和我差不多大的老外呢~
<qinglingquan> pointerroyden: 我链接服务器有问题
<Evanescence> pointerroyden: 我纠结了，。。。。我今天运气背。。。。
<pointerroyden> qinglingquan: 那就不知道了呢……
<douglas_> caleb 那人真够蛋疼的
<Evanescence> 有谁用kindle3的？看pdf文档，很难受，想要转换，要怎么搞？
<douglas_> 不好用就换呗
<caleb-> Evanescence: kindle 不是都用 pdf?
<caleb-> Evanescence: 转换啥？
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 你是想直接把缓冲区内容输出为pdf文件？
<Evanescence> caleb-: pdf的字体大小没有办法调整的，我试過官方的转换邮箱，没成功。。。我想转换成亚马逊的格式或者txt的，这样看着舒服，虽然没有了格式
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 没错。 我想可以支持中文输出
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍭ 
<Loongjiang> hello,veryone
<Loongjiang> microcai: evening
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 可以么？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  i know
<Loongjiang> microcai: what do you know?
<Loongjiang> microcai: gentoo is very good and very strong
 * microcai where is longj ?!
 * microcai where is longJ ?!
 * microcai where is longJ ?!
<Loongjiang> microcai: I am
<LongJ> ls
<caleb-> LongJ: 重灌了？
<hata> 长j
<Evanescence> 谁是ee大神？
<LongJ> caleb-: I can only saw english
<microcai> LongJ: Gentoo  了 ？
<LongJ> microcai: yes
<microcai> LongJ:  good
<LongJ> microcai: but no chinese
<cfy> happyaron: 上传到服务器了
<LongJ> microcai: the gentoo-liveusb cannot use lvm-format
<cfy> happyaron: 还没...
<cfy> happyaron: 好咯.你试试
<cfy> happyaron: po2db.pl [foo.sqlite [table name]] files
<cfy> hata: 如果没有table name,那么会自动用files的文件夹名
<debianer> 最近到底有好玩的吗
<microcai> LongJ:   install cjktty , then you can see chinese
<caleb-> microcai: 真蛋疼啊
<hata> cfy: ？
<LongJ> microcai: I see
<vissible> ubuntu 如何创建虚拟wifi？不是adhoc那种
<cfy> hata: 发错...
<cfy> happyaron:  如果没有table name,那么会自动用files的文件夹名
<cfy> hata: sorry
<hata> cfy: 羞
<happyaron> cfy: 好
<LongJ> microcai: I only installed the basic-system and emacs ,
<microcai> LongJ:  good
<microcai> LongJ:  kernel not compiled yet ?
<microcai> LongJ:  there is a patch
<LongJ> microcai: yes,
<microcai> LongJ:  no need to download entire cjktty kernel
<vic> 纠结的vim，纠结的emacs。。
<LongJ> microcai: I see,only need use the patch
<microcai> LongJ:  append "to" after "need"
<LongJ> microcai: but howto do this,thanks
<tenzu> 来错频道了。。。
<caleb-> tenzu: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么样?
<netsnail> gnome 默认 windowmanager 是什么啊？改成compiz后忘记之前的配置了
<cfy> happyaron: 再pull一下,修复了一个缩短路径的bug
<hata> shell吧
<netsnail> gconf-editor里的
<hata> 2是metacity
<pointerroyden> netsnail 是meta什么的把
<netsnail> 哪位老兄看看自己的配置。。。
<pointerroyden> netsnail ubuntu默认就是compiz了把……
<netsnail> 不是ubuntu的呢
<netsnail> compiz用得好累，显卡不行。。。
<netsnail> 是wm吧，我记得
<cfy> happyaron: 我看动漫去.10:30断网.有什么问题留言,我可以看到的
<NoIE> cfy: 什么动漫？
<tenzu> H的？
<cfy> NoIE: 火影..
<NoIE> cfy: 谢了，戒了。
<netsnail> 同学帮忙看一下默认的windowmanager啊，，，，
<alvin_rxg> metacity
<NoIE> netsnail: 安装 compiz fusion icon ，可以看到当前的 wm。
<netsnail> 不是特效的那个
<alvin_rxg> metacity..
<netsnail> NoIE: 怎么看
<NoIE> netsnail: 右键单击  compiz fusion icon ，在选择 wm 的菜单中，当前正在运行的 wm 前面有勾选的记号。
<hata> arch里面xorg那一堆东西，可不可以选着来装
<tenzu> hata: xorg-server好像就够了，剩下的差什么装什么
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 直接输出为pdf好像是不行，你可以用tex格式输出为pdf阿
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 怎么输出 tex?
<hata> 差什么装什么是什么意思
<hata> tenzu: 差什么装什么是什么意思
<tenzu> hata: 比如dbus，没记错的话不在那里面
<tenzu> hata: 也许是我记错了
<qinglingquan> pocoyo:你用org mode吧，可以直接输出为pdf
<hata> 好的
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 哦。你说这个。。我只力输出过 html
<vic> hata: 装这几个就可以了 xorg-server xorg-xinit xorg-utils xorg-server-utils
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 你可以试试
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: Processing LaTeX file /home/pocoyo/org/OrgMode.tex...done if: PDF file /home/pocoyo/org/OrgMode.pdf was not produced
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 为啥没有pdf 出现?
<pocoyo> tex倒是有
<Evanescence> pidgin的QQ2010协议在哪里阿？
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 你看看OrgMode.tex是不是有问题，改一下
<tenzu> Evanescence: google pidgin QQ
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 我看不出来这儿哪有问题。。。
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 那你*Shell Command Output*里没有错误提示？
<chgtg> pocoyo: 怎么编译的？
<pocoyo> chgtg: [p] export as LaTeX and process to PDF
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: [p] export as LaTeX and process to PDF
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 没有那个缓冲出现
<chgtg> pocoyo: emacs？
<pocoyo> chgtg: ... 你刚来？
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 如果出错会在那有提示,看你的出错信息看不出来。
<chgtg> pocoyo: 嗯
<chgtg> pocoyo: 怎么回事？
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 啥都没有啊。
<Evanescence> tenzu: libqq 0.68版本有没有2010协议的阿？
<pocoyo> chgtg: 我想打印pdf带中文的在emacs里
<chgtg> pocoyo: 打印？
<pocoyo> chgtg: 说输出也行
<chgtg> pocoyo: 先把你的tex文件在终端下执行相应的latex的命令，看能不能输出PDF
<Evanescence> 64bits的是不是i386的也可以用？
<tenzu> Evanescence: 0.70里面吧
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 你的 orgmode可以正常输出pdf么?
<chgtg> pocoyo: 先保证你的tex和引擎没问题
<pocoyo> chgtg: 得 我没装latex啊，。
<Evanescence> tenzu:  64bits的是不是i386的也可以用？
<tenzu> Evanescence: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<pocoyo> chgtg: 你说到点上了
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 可以
<chgtg> pocoyo: 你没装，那就无法输出了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 不可以
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我还是没 弄好 oauth 啊
<pocoyo> chgtg: 唉 很大的 tex
<cfy> happyaron: 咋样啊?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 那上面的全是64bits的，看来没希望了。。。
<chgtg> pocoyo: texlive 2010
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 那你就把你输出的tex文件手动转换一下
<chgtg> 别装源里的
<tenzu> Evanescence: 也许还没放出来？反正我不用那个
<LongJ> only saw a bit of "?"
<tenzu> Evanescence: 用了麻烦更多
<Evanescence> tenzu: 那你用哪个？这样阿，
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 我没有装tex
<tenzu> Evanescence: web2.qq.com 现在基本不开QQ了
<RavenChan> cfy,  为什么我觉得服务器就要挂了....
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥?
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 晕
<Evanescence> tenzu: 恩，我也去试试
<RavenChan> cfy, 之前推的客户端挂了
<RavenChan> cfy, 现在直接整个504错误
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<chgtg> pocoyo: qinglingquan 是tex文件问题？
<pocoyo> chgtg: 不像 我就是没装 tex 算了 不想装了 换个话题 .源里有没有像 3proxy 设置代理服务器的软件?
<cfy> RavenChan: load average很低啊
<qinglingquan> chgtg: 他没装tex
 * chgtg :(
<RavenChan> cfy, 重启php以后好了
<cfy> RavenChan: 这个.....
<cfy> RavenChan: 如何用wget下载服务器的https的一些网页文件啥的?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 用什么客户端？
<cfy> happyaron: 还有啥问题么?
<uni00> isoft: 在？
<isoft> uni00, 编了一天的代码，
<caleb-> cfy: wget 支持 https 的
<isoft> uni00, 我很高兴啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> caleb-: RavenChan: 指证书不正规的情况下
<isoft> uni00, 看到点希望了，但是 vim怎么集成开发不懂
<uni00> isoft:gmail有些麻烦，你再发邮件发到这个邮箱吧cike_kid@163.com
<happyaron> cfy: 还没来得及看，明天给你试用结果成吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 今天忙
<cfy> caleb-: 用了 --no-check-certificate也没效果
<MaskRay> RavenChan: twitter 客户端
<uni00> isoft: 我也不懂，我只是把它作编辑器用，你可以用geany做集成开发
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.没事.你慢慢来好了.有bug报给我哦:)
<caleb-> cfy: agent 伪装了没？
<cfy> caleb-: 自己的服务器.
<isoft> uni00: 好的，163邮箱
<cfy> caleb-: 只是http下载文件又是被墙干掉...
<cfy> caleb-: 所以想走https
<caleb-> 墙对技术提升的贡献真大
<uni00> isoft: 特喜欢gmail只能说狗日的gfw
<cfy> caleb-: 呵呵.
<uni00> isoft: 你方便把源码给我可一下吗
<caleb-> 少了墙，估计老外要少赚很多中国人的钱
<cfy> caleb-: wget --no-check-certificate https://blog.roraven.co.cc/index.html
<ealgeqing> 国强是硬的还是软的阿？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是用网页客户端的
<cfy> caleb-: Unable to establish SSL connection.
<RavenChan> cfy, 有提示的
<cfy> RavenChan: ?我说wget啊
<isoft> uni00: 可以的，待会儿哈
<caleb-> cfy: --secure-protocol=SSLv3 可用
<cfy> caleb-: 这是咋回事?
<caleb-> 默认的 protocol 不行呗
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯,可以了.没搜索到有人这么做貌似........
<caleb-> 因为大家没有墙…
<caleb-> 天网出来就靠中国人拯救世界了
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 民强才是 硬 的
<uni00> isoft: 发完给我说声
<aBiNg> caleb-: 如何让设备上的 kernel 启动时，通过 usb 线将 printk 信息送到 Debian host 中呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: systemd 用得很舒服
<ealgeqing> ｀｀｀｀墙非强  国强干我鸟事 外强中干的
<ealgeqing> 呵呵
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<caleb-> aBiNg: 搞个 daemon 监听？
<isoft> uni00: 好的，我现在编得有点希望了 那种，正在编译，
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我折腾一下 oauth
<aBiNg> caleb-: kernel 启动，init 还没出生啊
<ealgeqing> 是不是非法强关电脑出现的错误基本都没法解决阿？
<caleb-> aBiNg: 太前面的只能自己改了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我折腾一下 oauth
<MeaCulpa> omfg
<cfy> ealgeqing: ?!
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛,一起来学习lisp!!!
<blueghost> omfg???
<aBiNg> caleb-: 在做内核驱动移植，获取不到任何 printk 信息，所以没法调试，郁闷。
<NoIE> This little hack guarantees that everything has a texture. 是不是应该翻译为这是一个小技巧呢？
<RavenChan> cfy, --no-check-certificate
<ealgeqing> 我在虚拟机中装的  干了2次头昏的事－－poweroff  结果 开机变成 你的图形界面只能支持低质量什么什么的 必须 现进命令行模式再start x
<caleb-> NoIE: 可以这么翻
<NoIE> caleb-: 谢谢。
<ealgeqing> 像那种情况有谁遇到过没？ 该如何解决？ 我百度了无数google了无数 貌似没找到什么合理的解决方法。
<happyaron> cfy: okay，多谢！
<NoIE> subroot 是什么？分支吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 其实可以把那个处理po的部分做成cpan的模块
<happyaron> cfy: 不依赖一堆东西，又基本没bug
<happyaron> ...
<blueghost> megoo 没戏了吗
<happyaron> 比现有的那些强多了
<soiamso> blueghost: 不会阿，不是腾讯接手吗？
<caleb-> happyaron: 但是只处理中英文？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 恶心
<happyaron> blueghost: 腾讯参与了，说不定有戏？反正腾讯有的是钱，看肯不肯砸了
<happyaron> caleb-: 不
<ofan> 腾讯参与啥?
<happyaron> caleb-: RTL没有测试，别的应该都没问题
<happyaron> ofan: meego
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我 qq 接手，我连 qt4 也丢
<ofan> happyaron: ...腾讯有这实力?
<happyaron> ofan: 肯出钱就行啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 腾讯 接手 meego，我连 qt4 也丢
<ofan> happyaron: 捐助阿..
<happyaron> ofan: 我镇这么多人，怕啥
<soiamso> blueghost: 应该跟华为闹翻了，不知道以后的qq手机是什么公司的
<happyaron> blueghost: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> lol
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<blueghost> 不知道为什么 恶心 QQ
<pointerroyden> blueghost 我也恶心……
<soiamso> blueghost: 华为最近也跟联通闹翻了
<ofan> 我以为腾讯里除了画各种钻图标的就是写html,js的...
<happyaron> 国内的公司TX算不错的了
<happyaron> soiamso: 华为不惧他们啊，多牛X的公司。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦。 我也恶心 华为
<soiamso> happyaron: 华为想自己卖，我看看招不招销售
<blueghost> 我也恶心微软
<blueghost> 不是 热爱 linux 只是 恶心 windows 才用 的 linux
<pointerroyden> blueghost 我倒是没多恶心windows……我是热爱linux呢`
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 我和你不同
<xdzdh> 但是毕竟有些软件LINUX下边目前还没有
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 我也不知道为什么 恶心 windows。 就是不知名状 的恶心
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 或者 一眼望去，都是 windows。 一眼望去 都是 qq。一眼望去 都是 VS。 就觉得 恶心
<kilior> 现在还有什么不用翻墙的推特可用啊？
<wzlxx> 图形界面除了QT/gtk？还有什么？
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 觉得象 全民都穿 统一服装 似的
<fossilet> FLTK?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) X
<fossilet> Xaw?
<caleb-> wzlxx: google "ui toolkit"
<ofan> wzlxx: 你说gui框架?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) Xt
<fossilet> 发现一个诡异的东西
<pointerroyden> kilior 搭建api把……
<wzlxx> blueghost: 得用awesome呢…
<fossilet> man d
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: windows 恶心么
<ealgeqing> 我也恶心 手机没有装QQ
<xdzdh> 该死的腾讯对LINUX  QQ不是很在意
<kilior> 怎么搞？
<ealgeqing> 看到那个条款就恶心
<wzlxx> ofan: 就是咱们平时linux里用的图形界面…
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: wx
<fossilet> weisha
<fossilet> 为啥呢
 * MeaCulpa 没有QQ号
<kilior> 奶瓶推吗？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 不知道为什么， 可能 我只是不喜欢 周围所有人都用 同一个 东西，象 都穿着 统一服装
<pointerroyden> 嗯嗯童鞋门都不知道linux为何物……
<fossilet> What
<ofan> wzlxx: 有X的带的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) QQ, Windows, VS 来来去去 都是 这些
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那我至少windows还跑着bb
<MeaCulpa> VS是啥
<knownbad> versus
<blueghost> V.. studio 啊
<knownbad> lol
<blueghost> BB 是什么啊
 * MeaCulpa windows跑跑bb, vim, KDE, 
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: blackbox
<blueghost> .....
<pointerroyden> eclipse最好了。。。
<ofan> blueghost: big bang
<wzlxx> ofan: X自带的是什么？能启动来awesome不？
<MeaCulpa> eclipse is huge...
<ofan> wzlxx: 跟awesome啥关系....
<wzlxx> 用wm后默认就是gtk了
<MeaCulpa> 国人很多都用盗版的myeclipse,那才是恶心的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那我 崇拜你。 就是这样， 就算 用同一个东西， 也得和别人不一样
<caleb-> wzlxx: google "ui toolkit"
<wzlxx> ofan: 那怎么换？
<ofan> wzlxx: wm 跟啥gtk没关
<MaskRay> busybox?
<knownbad> blueghost: 买了个 vps 晚点帮我试试 vpn.
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ...BB 用的人很多的，主席也用
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 总得 各有各 的特色吧。 都搞 成 一个 样。 没意思
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 胡主席 ???
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦，嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那倒是，主席的BB和我区别很大
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<wzlxx> 那是应用软件是gtk的？反正默认就是gtk了
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不是，没默认的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: angband很坑爹阿，整个就一个特鲁n尼克大冒险
<caleb-> wzlxx: 如果你用 gnome2 / xfce, 多是 gtk2
<wzlxx> caleb-: 那你就说我现在如何换一个其他的吧？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 如果你用 gnome3, 多是 gtk3
<wzlxx> caleb-: awesome
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 主席 的 BB?? big bra ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你玩的不爽？
<caleb-> wzlxx: awesome 和 gtk qt 啥的完全不相干
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: angband装备多呀
<caleb-> wzlxx: 你开个 vbox 就是 qt 或 sdl 了
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我没有安过WM环境…
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我选ranger，射箭比较方便 <tab> 狂扫，又没方向限制
<caleb-> wzlxx: 用啥软件就自动运行依赖
<caleb-> wzlxx: 你跑 dosbox 就是用 sdl
<blueghost> caleb-:)  awesome 和 gtk qt 怎么了
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦，那我开firefox也是gtk吧？大多的X软件都是gtk的？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 饿得o好慢
<caleb-> wzlxx: 没，看你用啥软件
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 都有
<wzlxx> caleb-: 这样啊…呵呵
<pointerroyden> 我觉得qt软件普遍好一些……
<caleb-> wzlxx: 如果你都用 gnome / xfce, 大概 gtk 用比较多
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 因为 喜欢 qt4 吧
<caleb-> wzlxx: 比如 xterm 就完全不用 gtk / qt
<ofan> blueghost: 我过我用qt的时候 感觉有些怪异
<blueghost> of
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦，但firefox得用吧？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不是所有游戏都像nethack的
<kdlijian> 说到awesome
<blueghost> ofan:) 怎么怪异了，会跳出 贞子 ??
<MeaCulpa> 单个的开源软件还是gtk的居多
<ofan> blueghost: qt开发看上去很方便,其实也比较繁琐
<kdlijian> 我的awesome升级后startx的时候检查网络 如果没联网 得检查1分钟左右才起来
<kdlijian> 大家有遇到吗？
<kdlijian> awesome-3.4.9
<ofan> 1分钟...
<kdlijian> 恩，要是连着网就跟往常一样 瞬间
<caleb-> wzlxx: 你可以 wine 个不用 gtk 的 firefox
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: 你是不是起了什么其他东西，或者是用了什么花哨的网络流量显示啥的
<caleb-> wzlxx: 有些人宣称 wine firefox 比 gtk firefox 快速
<kdlijian> MeaCulpa: 我考虑到了 把widget全关了
 * caleb- 反正不用 firefox
<kdlijian> 还是这样
<MeaCulpa> conkey?
<Evanescence> kdlijian: 我的是开启后连上了，一分钟后自动断掉，然后自动重连。。。。然后就好了
<blueghost> ofan:) 使用习惯上还是 编程上
<kdlijian> 也有可能是xorg-server的原因吧 1.10
<ofan> blueghost: 编程上
<MeaCulpa> kdlijian: awesome升级几次，你就是不想关widget也不行了
<wzlxx> caleb-: 不是吧
<blueghost> ofan:) 也不是 啊。 我挺习惯 饿得
<blueghost> ofan:) 也不是 啊。 我挺习惯 的
<ofan> blueghost: 我觉得用c++写ui 就是个错误
<wzlxx> caleb-: 现在如果我想换窗口的滚动条什么的需要换什么啊？
<kdlijian> Evanescence: 我的网络没问题 就是startx检查网络 不知到哪里依赖了
<ofan> blueghost: 以后会考虑用python+qt
<blueghost> ofan:) 那是你的认为
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不少人 wine firefox 的
<ofan> qt的python绑定很不错
<kdlijian> 确切地说 是xorg-server检查网络
<pointerroyden> wzlxx why
<Evanescence> 睡觉，明天继续
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是Qt的macro机制适合绑其他script
<caleb-> wzlxx: 滚动条多半是 ui toolkit 提供的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 的确很舒服
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 了解下…
<caleb-> wzlxx: gtk 的就换 theme / engine
<blueghost> ofan:) 我觉得， 如果 按 一切皆 对象。 c++ 也挺适合 编 gui 的
<caleb-> ofan: python 可以直接透过 gir 使用 gtk2 / gtk3
<caleb-> ofan: py-qt 还要靠 binding
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: gentoo的官方源里20个roguelike
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Debian有多少
<wzlxx> 嗯，呵呵，睡觉
<ofan> caleb-: gtk在win上表现不咋地
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: python可以直接tkinter
<caleb-> ofan: py-qt在win上表现不咋地
<caleb-> ofan: 还不如直接 qt
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没仔细搜
<ofan> blueghost: 我觉得用c++写的话,不容易做到逻辑和界面分离
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: scroll of word of recall会失败？
<ofan> caleb-: pyqt? pyqt很成熟了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....
<ofan> caleb-: win上表现不错
<blueghost> ofan:) 一对象 广播 消息， 另一对象 对某些 消息 进行反应。 在一个联系人 中 将 两者 联接 起来。 在语义 上 也 不错
<blueghost> ofan:) 容易分离 啊。 界面 为界面， 逻辑为逻辑
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我靠，过了几乎20回合才生效，差点死了
<MeaCulpa> 主要是Qt的ui有一层macro,这样容易分，而且可以绑任何语言
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....angband我从没用过那个，硬搞
<MeaCulpa> wxPython就是一个反面典型，py调用wx调用gtk
<ofan> wxpython用的还挺多
<blueghost> ofan:) 在一个界面对象 包含 逻辑对象。 然后 界面只 对 操作 反应，然后调用逻辑的对象。 不就 分开了吗
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊，wx用的人多
<caleb-> wx--
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<ofan> 写python的不管这些..
<MeaCulpa> 写python还折腾啥界面...
<blueghost> 不要直接在 slot 下 写逻辑的处理
<MeaCulpa> 要是我才不用pyQt, 直接
<ofan> blueghost: 逻辑不适合用OO写
<MeaCulpa> 要是我才不用pyQt, 直接Qt 做UI了
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 9494
<blueghost> ofan:) 看你是什么逻辑， 流程的逻辑，还是 对象 的逻辑
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果是 流程的， 当然 c++ 不好
<ofan> blueghost: 哪有对象的逻辑
<blueghost> ofan:) 角度不一样， 还有 将 程序 看成数据流的呢。 程序只有 输入输出 的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 理想中的应该像smplayer, mplayer和gui shell完全分开
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 可惜现在流行的是拿桌面ui库里面跑http请求
<blueghost> ofan:) 程序 只以 数据流 看待。 输入什么数据，处理后输出的事什么结果。 不关心 怎么处理， 只关心 输入和输出
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 这样可以不用研发加密
<MeaCulpa> 上海的机动车拍牌程序就是一个https外面套个desktop gui... 结果拍牌服务器被人DDoS
<MeaCulpa> 现代人对实时性容忍度高的出奇，一切都可以走http包了~~
<blueghost> c++ 的 关心 输入和输出 的对象， a对象和b对象之间的通讯。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)
<caleb-> 看啥服务吧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) irc 还不是http 的吧
<caleb-> 话说云输入慢得让我难以忍受
<changemyname>  13 不懂
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: :)
<caleb-> 喜欢云输入的人打字是多慢啊？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 不过 http 越来越多了
<changemyname>  0，13
<zorion> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/P3VgmIohbbg/
<caleb-> 我都不算打很快的了
<changemyname> ubuntu输入法是个软肋
<blueghost> 一切 皆 数据， 一切皆 对象
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我 想到了， 为什么喜欢 linux， 不喜欢 windows 了。 刚才说的都是 猜想为什么我不喜欢， 现在确定了。 用 linux 的人，都是 各有自己 的不同
<blueghost> 虽然 底层 都是 linux， 但有的用 debian，有的用 ubuntu ，有的 gentoo
<blueghost> 有的 gnome, 有的 kde, 有的 openbox。 多种多样
<blueghost> 甚至还可以自己弄一些和别人不一样的。 windows 虽然也有 一些 个性 的设置， 但是 基本还是差不多。
<moriramar> caleb-: 雲输入不是本地有個基本詞庫那様嗎？感覺那様打一些比較長的術語什麼的很有用呀。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 输入法什么 都无所谓
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<blueghost> 电价 也要 上调了
<xdzdh> 这年头什么都要涨
<vic> 就个头不长啊
<zorion> 一周没吃晚饭了，节能减排，抗通涨。。。
<moriramar> xdzdh: 三個不漲，一是書價，二是稅限，三是收入。
<moriramar> zorion: 你那様早晚要给藥錢的。
<moriramar> zorion: 而且現在要拉動內需。
<zorion> moriramar, 没办法，过个年，身体通涨历害，需要紧缩政策。
<soiamso> moriramar: 利息是结构性问题，拉不拉一样垮
<caleb-> 日本零利息很久鸟
<caleb-> 钱放银行还要缴保管费
<zorion> 都在关心经济啊。。哈哈。我看天涯几个月了，天天说要崩盘
<caleb-> 崩盘是必然的，问题是啥时崩，崩多惨
<zorion> 过几天准备换点外币，房价，人民币早晚要崩
<caleb-> 舞照跳，马照跑，天要下雨娘要嫁人
<zorion> 有人说买美元，美元到底部了？
<xdzdh> 照你那么说还是储备黄金吧
<zorion> 黄金不敢追了，白银好像还可以
<zorion> 年前买的白银，现在涨快40％
<blueghost> vic????
<vic> 谁知道关于用python写vim插件的文档啊什么的在哪里有？我在vim.org里找了半天没找到呢
<vic> blueghost: ？？
<blueghost> vic:) 猪肉 都那么贵了，你吃什么长个
<vic> blueghost: so，俺都不长个了
<blueghost> vic:) 长胖点更难
<xdzdh> 越长越矮
<blueghost> vic:) 长胖点 也难
<vic> blueghost: 俺都很长时间没长肉了
<vic> blueghost: 有点怀念以前的工作了，基本上天天有客户或者公费的大餐。。。。。
<xdzdh> 我还没工作呢
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 恩... 用windows的共性更多些
<pointerroyden> 很多人都对linux有偏见嗯。。
<MeaCulpa> 啥偏见...
<zorion> 玩linux的人都很宅。
<pointerroyden> 比如，在windows下一个软件很难用，windowser们会说，“这个软件难用死了，我去再找一个”
<vic> zorion: +1
<vic> 谁知道关于用python写vim插件的文档啊什么的在哪里有？我在vim.org里找了半天没找到呢
<pointerroyden> 而在linux下，他们发现一个软件很难用，他们会说“linux真难用，折磨死我了，简直不是人用的”
<pointerroyden> 好吧部分人
<xdzdh> linux开始是有点难
<MeaCulpa_> pointerroyden: 那么windows下面碰到难用的怎么办呢？
<pointerroyden> 在linux下他们尝试运行windows程序，最后他们被整的崩溃，开始吐嘈linux
<pointerroyden> 在windows下他们试图运行linux程序，他们依然被整的崩溃，但是他们会怪linux兼容性太差
<kdlijian> Windows server 的 AD 类似于Linux 下边的什么？
<pointerroyden> 似乎linux兼容windows就是天经地义
<pointerroyden> MeaCulpa_ 当然他们不会吐嘈windows……
<vic> pointerroyden: 大家都习惯了。。。。。
<blueghost> zorion:) ....
<pointerroyden> vic:嗯嗯
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 如果 碰到 一个软件 很难用， linuxer 会说“我自己做一个更好地”，或者“我改造他， 变得更好”。
<pointerroyden> 那我这种习惯了linux的用户情何以堪……
<knownbad> kdlijian: ldap
<pointerroyden> blueghost 嗯嗯~
<kdlijian> knownbad: Thanks
 * vic 谁知道关于用python写vim插件的文档啊什么的在哪里有？我在vim.org里找了半天没找到呢
<blueghost> pointerroyden:)
<knownbad> kdlijian: np
<MeaCulpa_> blueghost: 这说的... 请何以堪
<kilior> 有人会搭建dabr吗？
<pointerroyden> kilior 推特那个？
<xdzdh> 正在学习LINUX中自己做个更好的还有一段距离
<pointerroyden> 嗯嗯我也是……
<soiamso> xdzdh: 写个自己满意的应用还是可以实现的
<pointerroyden> 我的水平神马有用的东西都写不出来><
<kilior> pointerroyden: 是的
<kilior> pointerroyden: 总是494
<kilior> pointerroyden: 404
 * vic 谁知道关于用python写vim插件的文档啊什么的在哪里有？我在vim.org里找了半天没找到呢
<pointerroyden> kilior 我不会呢一直用代理上推……以前用gappengine搭建过一个api但是很慢很不稳定
 * maonx 我在git里设置了Passparse 有没有办法删掉它 再不重新生成一个Key的情况下
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一上来 就叫你了， 至今不出来。 泡上英语老师了???
<blueghost> 我想 可能 lemonhall 和英语老师在 视频聊天
<pointerroyden> 我们英语老师很变态……脑残一个……
<moriramar> blueghost: 那個大流氓，專搞婚外情。
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> lemonhall <== 大流氓 ???
<pointerroyden> 。。你们……
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 你要有魄力，我高中的時候直接和英语老師說我不背晝的。老師先說了幾句，又看我家長沒有意見就不說了。
<moriramar> blueghost: 你不知道？
<pointerroyden> moriramar 我额……啊
<blueghost> moriramar:) 不知道
<moriramar> blueghost: 人家人生夢想，搞一個開放的小蘿莉，谈一段開放的婚外情……
<blueghost> moriramar:) .... 难怪 他这么 羡慕 台商
<pointerroyden> 你们在说什么啊><
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 没什么， 别让我们 带跑题了。 聊点正经 的吧
<pointerroyden> blueghost 好吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 小孩不要學壞。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 在和另外一个女人聊天呢。。刚开始觉得挺投缘，照片也漂亮。。。
<moriramar> pointerroyden: lemonhall 就是反面教材，是違背社會主義基本道德的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可惜都是24岁时候的，现在27.。。实际了。。。担心嫁不出去了
<pointerroyden> 我才不要社会主义。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 女人啊。。。年轻的时候没遇到合适的，稍微晃悠两下字。。就。。。感怀身世了
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 不要亂說话，社會主義好，社會主義好久不亂殺很多人，不亂放很多火，不亂搶很多粮食了……
<lemonhall> moriramar: ..............
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我怎么违反道德了啊？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 27还年轻吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 您多大？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不会在裸聊吧
<pointerroyden> moriramar 嗯嗯天朝威武我党圣明毛泽东万岁
<lemonhall> soiamso: 婚否？
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 是毛主席……
<soiamso> lemonhall: 未婚 28
<moriramar> pointerroyden: 你這是要死呀……
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你跟我同年啊。。我晕
<moriramar> soiamso: 28算不算要着急的年齡呀？
<pointerroyden> moriramar 毛主席万岁！
<zorion> gentoo 的use一般怎么设置 ？ 我用USE="-kde -qt3 -qt4 X dbus acpi bash-completion" 有问题吗？
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你敢只呼 毛泽东的姓名 ？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 27的女人有点大了
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你敢直呼 毛泽东的姓名 ？
<moriramar> blueghost: 你不也直呼了嗎………………
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<moriramar> zorion: 這個……
<pointerroyden> blueghost 就是就是……
<moriramar> zorion: 你是用 Gnome 的嗎？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 28是不用着急的年龄，基本是有对象，但不想领证的阶段
<moriramar> soiamso: 呃……28沒對象是不是要着急的年齡呀？
<zorion> moriramar, 是啊，我编译出的 gimp不支持jpg和png格式
<soiamso> moriramar: 男的不用着急吧
<moriramar> zorion: 這様，你最好的辦法是看下 /usr/portage/profiles 下的 desktop 下的 make.profile，把裹面不要的去掉。
<pointerroyden> 碎叫把？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 那你有固定对象了么？
<zorion> moriramar, 我也没加 -jpeg -jpeg2k 啊，怎么默认不支持jpg和png..
<soiamso> lemonhall: 有阿
<moriramar> zorion: 然後看：音頻格式（看 ffmpeg 就可以）、視頻格式（同左）、圖形格式（我記得最好看 imagemagick），把沒有的 USE 再加上。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<moriramar> zorion: 你的 /etc/make.profile 是？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好吧
<moriramar> zorion: ls -l /etc/make.profile
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我还是纯单身状态。。有些急了
<blueghost> 好了 ，想看的电视 都看了
<pointerroyden> 我也是~
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我折腾一下 oauth
<zorion> moriramar, desktop  developer  eapi  parent  server
<moriramar> zorion: 你是 Gentoo 的 Developer？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 过程我都理解， 但是有几个参数我不知道怎么生成的
<zorion> moriramar, 不是
<moriramar> 我错了……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似与 rsa 相关， 但我不懂 rsa。 帮我扫扫忙
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没心思。。。。。
<moriramar> zorion: 我問错了。
<blueghost> .....
 * lemonhall http://imagebin.org/149066
<lemonhall> 算是聊上了。。。过两天攻略一下。。。
<moriramar> zorion: 顯然你 profile 沒有設置好，如果是 Desktop 的话要按手冊設置到 desktop 去。
<moriramar> zorion: 手冊在設置 profile 那塊有，你找找看。
<lemonhall> 调调情。。然后看能不能快速拿下。。。否则这么下去帧不是个事儿
<pointerroyden> 碎叫了大家晚安
<zorion> 好的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你饿了好久拉
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 嘴不好看
<soiamso> lemonhall: 相亲？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 下巴不好看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 鼻子 鼻翼太宽
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 脸色不好
<lemonhall> soiamso: 算是交友网站把
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 眼睛还算大， 但无神
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哎呦。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这还是好看的照片呢。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 头发不好。 像我的头发，一个月没洗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 27岁的生活照就觉得真一般了。。。女人真是瞬间绽放的花朵啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看起来，性格不会太好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我晕。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不过你喜欢， 我帮你画出来。 基本就没啥轮廓，画出来就一馒头
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是看相的啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: ...
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/149067
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看来明天直接就谈实在的话题了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 穿的衣服就没啥品味， 脸色那么黑， 还穿那么暗色 的衣服。在晚上基本就看不见了。 就一 保护色
<lemonhall> blueghost: 既然对方已经急着结婚了。。那就快些进入正题好了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 也就看上那一对黑丝了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 俩 性急
<lemonhall> blueghost: 您真会打击我
<lemonhall> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 真那么 急切吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是说，我们两个都急着结婚呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) "性"急
<lemonhall> blueghost: 家里不胜其烦啊。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 租一个啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是。。。30之前想生一个呢。。所以尽力找漂亮的。。离婚的话，我也学你。。。单身父亲
 * wzssyqa 悲剧，那个网站好慢，大不开
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别租漂亮但没生养的。 外貌不重要，就要 屁股大。 应付 父母嘛，就是要一个好生养 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你换个贴图的，看不到
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那你之前咋看到的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等很久啊，第二个 现在都还没看到
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 第二张怎么 回事？ 正在审查??
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不是，就是这个网站慢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我这边挺快的啊。。
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你儿子漂亮不？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 换一个，第一张也慢， 但还是 看到了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 我这打开一个小细条了
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 你给我一个贴图的啊。。我只知道这一个
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我生的 能不漂亮?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得应该不丑。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你还这么喜欢画画啥的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我画过儿子。 但是 丢了。
<yudun> blueghost, ????宝宝？？？？照片在哪？？？？我刚来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 光听你对第一章照片的挑剔。。就知道你前妻一定不是丑女
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 丑。 要不为什么我把她踢了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不说了。再说要骂我
 * lemonhall 睡觉睡觉，找个对象真麻烦。。。。现在找，基本没啥感情基础，就期待对方好看些，脾气好些就好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哈哈哈
<flay> ..
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你也将 她看成 一胎盘 啊
<wzssyqa> 我记得ku6有来着
<yudun> ------------前两天看一个人人状态，大学抽不出时间谈恋爱的，迟早会抽出时间相亲。我表示压力很大
<moriramar> yudun: 那是最後一句。
<blueghost> yudun:) 压力大什么。 让女人找你啊
<yudun> moriramar, ...恩。我该怎么办
<blueghost> yudun:) 争取做 鸟类
<yudun> blueghost, 鸟类？
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: http://tu.6.cn/
<wzssyqa> 这个快
<soiamso> yudun: 在大学就是脸皮不够厚才找不到女的
<moriramar> yudun: 前面還有：抽不出時間去睡覺的，遲早會抽出時間生病；抽不出時間復習的，遲早會抽出時間補考。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 前两天那个师大的。。。家境不太好。。然后就是觉得更急迫。。。
<yudun> soiamso, 有道理。
<moriramar> soiamso: 我是年纪太小……
<yudun> moriramar, 貌似这两点我都有
<lemonhall> blueghost: 反正就是发觉这种网站上的。。。人都好急。。。
<blueghost> yudun:) 鸟类 就是 公的长的 花枝招展。 吸引 雌性 鸟 来选择
<moriramar> soiamso: 打算烟酒僧再去找。
<yudun> blueghost, 花枝招展，囧。
<blueghost> yudun:) 你就想办法 把自己弄得花枝招展， 吸引女人
<yudun> blueghost, 懂了。谢前辈指点。原来女人很好色啊
<blueghost> yudun:) 或者 有钱，吸引 美女。 或者 有学识， 吸引 崇拜你 的丑女
<soiamso> moriramar: 在初中是不够大胆才找不到女朋友的，在高中是家里供不起你去读任何大学才找不到女朋友的
<blueghost> yudun:) 不是好色，完全取决于 你的 下一代
<moriramar> soiamso: 初中就……
<moriramar> soiamso: 我不行了……我還是單生修仙吧……
<soiamso> moriramar: 现在小学就开始，好不好?
<yudun> blueghost, ~~~~~~
<blueghost> yudun:) 一般来说， 越 花枝招展 的公鸟， 生下 的小鸟 就越优秀
<yudun> blueghost, 囧。为何
 * lemonhall 那像我这种的。。。不想结婚的。。。是不是压根是属于淘汰产品？
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 不是，你可以到处播种
<moriramar> soiamso: 啊，我不行了……
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 不支持FF4
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 比如走婚
<yudun> blueghost, 优秀与否与花枝招展还有什么联系？
<moriramar> lemonhall: FF4？
<moriramar> yudun: blueghost說的是女性視角。
 * lemonhall 在找贴图网站
<yudun> moriramar, 哦
<wzssyqa> 呃，还要登陆
<blueghost> yudun:) 因为基因越好， 公鸟就会越漂亮， 雌鸟 不是 科学家， 检验不了 公鸟的 dna， 但可以 以公鸟的外观来判断 下一代的优劣
 * lemonhall 烦，我是没事业心，所以也懒得结婚。。。家里估计是看出来了我的这性子，所以老实催促
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: http://twpic.org/upload.php
<wzssyqa> 这个呢
<blueghost> yudun:) 有些 是公鸟的羽毛，有些是 公鸟的 叫声
<blueghost> yudun:) 自然选择。
<lemonhall> 连接被重置
<yudun> blueghost,  Orz受教受教
<lemonhall> blueghost: 说不好听的。。我还真是觉得我在找妈妈
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: http://www.52tietu.com/
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是在找人生伴侣
<yudun> lemonhall, 你难道是sheldon类型的？
<blueghost> yudun:) 鸟类之间没有爱情，只有生育需求。 所以 只有一个目的，能够养育最好的下一代。 鸟类是 外貌 或 叫声 来判断。
<blueghost> yudun:) 你可以 用 金钱，或学识，或者其他什么的，来吸引女人。 不要 去追了
<yudun> blueghost, 好，有道理
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: http://img0.52tietu.com/?MF8wXzBfMjAxMTA0MjAwMDIzMDQ1OA.jpg
<blueghost> yudun:) 只要努力 做好自己，不用追的那么辛苦
<yudun> blueghost, 恩哈
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: http://img0.52tietu.com/?MF8wXzBfMjAxMTA0MjAwMDIzMDQ3.jpg
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你发两个相同的啊
<yudun> lemonhall,    这是？
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: http://img0.52tietu.com/?MF8wXzBfMjAxMTA0MjAwMDIzMDQ3Mw.jpg
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 没有你说的那么悲剧嘛
<lemonhall> yudun: 母鸟的照片
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 天再黑点。 你那 未来女友就 完全融入 环境了
<yudun> lemonhall, 公鸟呢
<blueghost> .....
<lemonhall> yudun: 不给你看。。。
<zorion> 短裙，黑丝袜。
<blueghost> yudun:) 哈哈
<yudun> lemonhall, 哈
<zorion> lemonhall, 来张制服的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 她网名就叫  赵黑黑
<yudun> lemonhall, 网恋不是把
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他一定喜欢黑色。
<lemonhall> zorion: 不知道。。好像也有
<lemonhall> zorion: 这女的挺能拍照片的。。。
<blueghost> zorion:) 你的阴谋论挺重的
<lemonhall> zorion: 生活照真的非常一般
<lemonhall> zorion: 我是看完生活照之后才明白。。。她为啥着急了
<alvin_rxg> 咋都高跟鞋呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 女人就一打扮的布娃娃
 * yudun web.py资料好少
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，你在女权主义者眼里估计就是臭男人了
<zorion> lemonhall, 男人喜欢会贬值的，如女人和车，女人喜欢会升值的，如男人和房子
<TopWinStudio> 好久没上来了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在久的一个香港电视剧，叫 鳄鱼泪 的。 一有钱男人 泡到一交际花。 上了床，第二天 看到 没 化妆的， 就一作呕
<lemonhall> blueghost: 女人就那个样子，我是这辈子运气不好，加上生活经历，性格，命运吧。。没碰上自己能相伴一生的，干脆就按挑服务器一样，挑老婆了。。。没办法。。。。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 写报告真是很折磨人的事情。没时间搞自己的东西。
<lemonhall> zorion: 这话经典。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 后来才 明白过来，为什么 在 xxoo 的时候 要关灯
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> zorion: 我的确也喜欢车子。。。
<lemonhall> zorion: 装修房子我一点儿兴趣都没有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不是 臭男人。 所以我不喜欢 打扮的布娃娃。所以我才说。
<lemonhall> zorion: 我觉得就是一个仓库也可以住得挺舒服啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有性格有思想的女人，有的是魅力
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 打扮的布娃娃，只是漂亮
<lemonhall> blueghost: 估计我是找错地方了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你要哪一种呢
<zorion> 住在车里周游世界，一天换一女的，男人的梦想
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个网站上基本上都是布娃娃。。。
<TopWinStudio> java写出来的程序真是不行。效率太低。永中office越用越慢。受不了了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 魅力 是不会丧失的，漂亮是稍纵即逝的
<zorion> 新闻说永中要关门
<lemonhall> blueghost: 而且糟糕的地方是，这里越漂亮的布娃娃，开得加码越高。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 女人的漂亮，只是为了吸引男人，完成人类生育任务。和鸟类是相反的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 5年的男个对我而言魅力已经尽失了。。。。太矫情了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有魅力的女人是要统领男人的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 5年的那个女人对我而言魅力已经尽失了。。。。太矫情了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看来还是没碰到那个能把我弄得想结婚的女人。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 退儿求其次。。。完成这个任务吧
<TopWinStudio> zorion: 不关门也不行啊。永中2009用着用着越来越慢。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的要求高吧
<zorion> 科学证明，是男人都花心，说自己不花的不是男人
<TopWinStudio> zorion: java写的程序速度真是不敢恭维。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 也有可能吧。。。。
<zorion> TopWinStudio,  我也不喜欢java
<blueghost> zorion:) 科学证明 明说自己好色的是男人，好色而不说出来的是女人。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说的那个宠物店的，我听上去就是魅力无限型的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 吸引的是 她 对于公猫走失 时的那种痛心的感情
<TopWinStudio> zorion: 就是。我一直对java感觉不好。.net也是，越来越庞大，软件体积越来越大。速度越来越慢。还是c/c++好。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还有对于 不能 明着反应出来的却不知场合地做出 表情反应
<TopWinStudio> zorion: 你是用什么的？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唉。。。。。。
<zorion> TopWinStudio, 没办法，国内都要求开发速度，不求运行效率
<lemonhall> blueghost: 已婚。。。说什么都麻烦
<zorion> C++ ，我很菜
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你好自为之。。。
<TopWinStudio> zorion: 所以国内的软件就没发展。me too。我喜欢用mfc开发。现在转到ubuntu了。开始好好搞搞C。
<wzssyqa> TopWinStudio: 得看干吗吧，java .net 还是很有用的吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一天，公猫叼着 一个老鼠的尸体回来，没有头。其中有个 要点，是我母猫 那时肚子已经有点胖了。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 小哥，整两句。
<zorion> TopWinStudio, 我工作了，跟编程没关系，只是闲着做点小程序自娱自乐
 * wzssyqa 虽然我自己认为C+python/ruby/perl 才是正道
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不懂 这个， 我想 会不会是母猫难产。 (开始不知道是公猫叼回来的)
<TopWinStudio> wzssyqa: java，.net在b/s方面还行，c/s速度真是受不了。
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 与此相比，大哥整个两句话。  ㍘ 
<zorion> TopWinStudio, 这几天看gtk, 也是c
<TopWinStudio> zorion: me too。我现在也不搞开发了。就是业余爱好。
<TopWinStudio> zorion: 哦。嗯的。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 很臭。 首先，我很 笨，对这些不懂。 有点担心。 就打电话 跟那宠物店说了情况
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 宠物店让我带着猫去看，我说那带那东西一起过去吧
<TopWinStudio> wzssyqa: 是啊。我就不爱搞b/s，繁琐。没啥技术含量。所以java，和.net略懂，不深入了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 宠物店的人说可以。我就带过去了。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ？？？？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 公猫叼这东西干嘛？回来给母的补充营养？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那些宠物店看， 就说不可能是 猫仔。太小，比例不对。 那女的 一看，吻到那臭味， 就在我面前大叫 “死老鼠”，然后当着我的面 捂着嘴巴 要吐
<zorion> 母猫把头吃了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 在么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 当时我就想钻地下走了
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<zorion> 睡了 8
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 猫总抓老鼠的吧。 我也一点都不懂。 我只是担心那母猫。我知道我分不出老鼠 是超级笑话
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 的确。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 搞笑搞笑
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 小哥，整两句。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 其它的 工作人员 可能也知道 是老鼠， 因为 那气氛确实尴尬。就说 没头 ，看不出是什么， 但一定不是猫仔
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 与此相比，大哥整个两句话。  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 两句话
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你下面打算怎么办？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关键 是 看出那女的 那性情。 一般 做生意的，都不会在顾客面前那样不顾感情的反应的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 人家已婚
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能 因为那事， 我去，都没见那女的下来过。有两层，上一隔层。她都在上面
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等啰。 又不是因为她漂亮
 * lemonhall 我准备去睡觉了。。。。关主机，换笔记本再聊一会儿
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不睡？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一看表都1点了
<blueghost> 我潜水了，折腾 oauth。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好，工作要紧。。。。八卦有机会慢慢聊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等她 离了。 老了结婚叫什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和他丈夫斗长命
<lemonhall> blueghost: ....................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 保守估计得30年
<lemonhall> 哈。。。。正好也没人水了。。。睡觉
<yudun> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/50251550-1435694670.html
<yudun> ez_setup怎么安装？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 懂 oauth 吗， 或者 rsa 也行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) oauth 和 rsa 有关系
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<blueghost> rsa 呢
<alvin_rxg> 不了解
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) oauth 有几个参数 我不知道怎么生成，但貌似 和 rsa 有关系。 我还是自己折腾吧
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚哇……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我自己折腾了，你忙你的吧。
<blueghost> 我的项目遇到问题了， 我的英文不好。 我想问一下， 登录 google 日历 等的，一定要 oauth 吗
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 在吗？ 现在会不会太打扰你，你说reader api 得到登录有点小问题。 我看到的是 clinetlogin， 不知道是否出问题就是 clientlogin。 我想问的用 clientlogin 登录的问题是什么
<TopWinStudio> 请教一下awesome有没有中文手册之类的东西？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Main_Page/zh
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 谢谢。
<TopWinStudio> 我记得还有一个法国的office叫什么来的？永中和openoffice感觉速度不行。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, openoffice和libreoffice足够了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 写长篇用late
<gebjgd> x
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦对。是libreoffice
<TopWinStudio> lateX？
<TopWinStudio> 哦。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 恩
<TopWinStudio> libreoffice速度怎么样？兼容性之类的好吗？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 和openoffice一样
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我觉得速度挺好
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我老婆就是用openoffice写论文
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。比永中呢？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 没用过永中
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。openoffice编辑长篇的时候不太方便。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 永中功能还行，但是感觉速度不是我喜欢的
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio,  多长？
<TopWinStudio> 就几十页的。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我用openoffice写论文的时候50页都没有问题的
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我老婆写40页的也没有问题
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 感觉速度慢呢。那我还是用回openoffice吧。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你什么配置？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 用的什么发行版？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 联想y450, ubuntu 10.10
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 哪年的机器ß
<gebjgd> top
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 测试下 awesome 对 xrandr 的支持
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我现在和你聊天用的是2006年的
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。你说我买电脑的时间？去年买的。
<alvin_rxg> 算了
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: how to?
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 别用ubuntu就好了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 谁让你用那垃圾发行版的
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 用arch?
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, arch
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我自己一开始就装的这个。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 上个轻量级的wm
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 别用gnome
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。gnome效率低是吗？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你还开特效把？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那你推荐一个组合。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你觉得呢
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我的openbox + tint2 + wbar
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 是呢。哈哈。compiz。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 垃圾玩意
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: openbox是什么概念？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 自己看wiki
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 启动个分辨率和当前桌面不一样的东东，开全屏，切换几下 tab，看是否能正常回到原先的程序……
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 行的。
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 我刚装完awesome,还没用过。不会用。
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 有游戏不？
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: xp下有。哈
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 那你 wine 一下
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 我刚把wine卸干净了。wine运行的程序不缩小的话，不能操作其他程序。
<alvin_rxg> 缩小？
<alvin_rxg> wmii 不满意了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,  你真清闲啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天天的换wm
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 耳朵疼呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又请假了？
<alvin_rxg> 没，下午开始疼的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠，那也是理由？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我今天刚刚换了ibus sunpinyin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pidgin有冲突
<alvin_rxg> 耳朵疼，思维的一半时间都在疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, .....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 蛋疼么？
<alvin_rxg> 耳朵疼，不蛋疼
<TopWinStudio> 你两都特能熬夜我发现了。
<TopWinStudio> 你们是学生还是工作了？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我们不在天朝
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 是你能熬夜
<alvin_rxg> Tue Apr 19 20:46:59 CEST 2011
<TopWinStudio> 在国外？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 恩那
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哈哈。原来如是啊。哪个国家？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 德国
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。真好。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 现在是几点？
<alvin_rxg> Tue Apr 19 20:48:34 CEST 2011
<Fivesheep|osx> 离乡别井有什么好的... 死了就是 客死异乡
<Fivesheep|osx> 还是在伟大的祖国的庇佑下生活才是好...
<alvin_rxg> Fivesheep|osx: 你的美国老爹可好？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 奥兰多
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep|osx: 你也在国外？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 目的城市
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 有个迪斯尼乐园？
<Fivesheep|osx> 美国可当不了爹... 只有党才是爹
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 你是建议我卸装ubuntu，转到archlinux吗？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不建议
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 多好啊，软件包那么全
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你继续用ubuntu把
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 不知道啊... 佛罗里达?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 对
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 佛州
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 为什么呢？我也是很爱折腾的人。迟早的问题。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 用arch的人不是爱折腾的
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 简单介绍下arch的优点，我好有个大概的认识。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不介绍
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 没时间
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。用2句话总结一下呗。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我新买的那个电视卡是win only
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我了的操
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找个驱动不就ok了=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用不了
<alvin_rxg> 太新了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有列表的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 保证的不支持
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 傻逼saturn唯一的analog电视卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你让我怎么选？
<alvin_rxg> 那 linux 识别出来是哪个芯片呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 识别不出来
<alvin_rxg> dmesg 也没有？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,有
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥
<alvin_rxg> unknow stuff?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是我的那个卡已经是榜上有名的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 保证不支持
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, avermedia h830
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 今天godaddy 有优惠
<Fivesheep|osx> $1 for one year
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 什么东西？
<TopWinStudio> 是？？
<TopWinStudio> 我想买空间，你们能帮忙不？
<Fivesheep|osx> GoDaddy is offering Domain Name Registration (new domains only) for $1 for 1 year with code ACES1. Thanks microbug
<Fivesheep|osx> May be used for COM, US, MOBI, BIZ, NET, ORG, CA, CO.UK and IN
<Fivesheep|osx> Additional 18-cent ICANN fee applies.
<TopWinStudio> 问一个弱弱的问题。arch安装virtualbox没问题吧？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 没用啊
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<Fivesheep|osx> 注册域名
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 比如 爱的小屋 for you and your wife
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<^k^> ⇪ title: DVB-T USB Devices - LinuxTVWiki
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自己看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 妥妥的用不了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 没那时间
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: hello ^k^,let's have a talk.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 妥妥的，这个tmd太狠了
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 你好。  ㍛ 
<Fivesheep|osx> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-04-19/013722315143.shtml
<Fivesheep|osx> 公务员... 真是人上人..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 羡慕把ß
<Fivesheep|osx> 万分..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, XD
<gebjgd> 明天开始学车第一天
<Fivesheep|osx> 准备买audi还是benz
<alvin_rxg> vw
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 没车本子呢
<alvin_rxg> vw 自行车
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 买什么都白瞎
<alvin_rxg> 得， wmfs
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老流氓
<knownbad> 德国香肠
<knownbad> 今天怎么有空呢？
<alvin_rxg> 有空
<knownbad> 你那德国松鼠需要你帮忙找个女友
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 不是问你。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<knownbad> 但提到你了
<knownbad> 刚在问我们的香肠兄。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我们在关注你下半身的幸福。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明天开始学车
<gebjgd> knownbad, 新马路杀手诞生了
<knownbad> 中国杀手
<knownbad> 学什么开的？  手排？
<gebjgd> knownbad, ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 先上理论课
<knownbad> 德国车应该不贵吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 凑合把
<knownbad> 啊，这么慢？
<Fivesheep|osx> 买辆二手的开开
<knownbad> 买个 beetles.
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 听说德国有来自天朝的汽车卖? 吉利?
<knownbad> 你老婆肯定喜欢 beetles.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道
<knownbad> 但你开肯定有点娘。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, vw就行了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那你就错了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的性格正好相反
<knownbad> 是说你开个 beetles 可能有点娘啦。
<Fivesheep|osx> 准备去costco买个pizza吃吃...
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, pizza有什么吃的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 我现在很想念kfc
<Fivesheep|osx> cheese
<Fivesheep|osx> 德国没么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 很少
<Fivesheep|osx> 不过这kfc也不多, 都是在郊外
<Fivesheep|osx> kfc&taco bell
<Fivesheep|osx> 但炸鸡的地方就到处都是
<knownbad> costco 的 pizza 材料好。
<Fivesheep|osx> 黑人喜欢吃炸鸡
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, costco的大pizza才10块钱一个
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 不爱吃
<knownbad> 顺便买之 rotisserie chicken。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 太干
<knownbad> 谁说的？  烂德国 pizza.
<Fivesheep|osx> 一点都不干...
<Fivesheep|osx> 那是德国的pizza太差...
<knownbad> 我就怕我老婆肥死。
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad, ....  ㍛ 
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍜ 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ....  ㍛
<knownbad> è·¯
<alvin_rxg> 在
<gebjgd> 脚
<knownbad> 右
<knownbad> florida 应该忙好玩的，该去 disney orlando。
<knownbad> 不去可惜。
<knownbad> 不带老婆去也可惜。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没办法
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这是工作
<knownbad> 去几天？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道呢
<knownbad> 经济不好你们还能出国玩还不错
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有项目
<knownbad> 100 米?  跳高？  跨栏？
<xiamx> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 铁人3项
<knownbad> 在酒吧竞技？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对
<gebjgd> 下了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你慢慢上班把
<^k^>  06:18
<Loongjiang> draketang Pwnna xiamx ezsmoke youlun
<Loongjiang>     knownbad hanyu8 TopWinStudio urlgrabber howto use one patch?????????
<knownbad> spam!!!!
<knownbad> 不知
<draketang> Loongjiang: sorry don't know
<Loongjiang> knownbad:  the patch for kernel,it ask me to "File to path:",and I don't know what should i press
<knownbad> probably require parameter to be passed on.
<draketang> have you put it in the right folder?
<happyaron> Loongjiang: if patch asked you this question, you are very probably get the wrong patch or wrong level to apply it.
<Loongjiang> happyaron: thanks
<Loongjiang> happyaron: I thank i see now
<Loongjiang> happyaron: think
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-20
<Loongjiang> microcai thanks
<xiamx> Loongjiang, ?
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> xiamx: if you want to tell me something in English,please!if not ,getout of here ,and never come back
<Loongjiang> microcai bug,bugs,bugses
<xiamx> Loongjiang, spamer
<Loongjiang> xiamx: can't find the font "CJK FONT"
<xiamx> 有没有知道 Loongjiang在搞什么..?
<Loongjiang> xiamx: when I choose "use mychoose font",it jumped,
<Loongjiang> xiamx: I can't see chinese!
<xiamx> Loongjiang, get your freaking font and your locale set
<Loongjiang> xiamx: locale set???what is the problem?
<xiamx> Loongjiang, idk
<Loongjiang> xiamx: ?????
<xiamx> Loongjiang, why dont u go to #ubuntu for faster answer..
<Loongjiang> xiamx: I think i should wait ,not ask
<xiamx> Loongjiang, wait for a miracle..?
<Loongjiang> xiamx: wait for a long time ,
<xiamx> Loongjiang, i think u r really bored
<ofan> morning..
<xiamx> ofan, 这么早就起？
<Loongjiang> ofan: mornig
<ofan> xiamx: 是阿
<xiamx> ofan, 一起就上irc..
<ofan> xiamx: 是阿!
<ofan> 每天必挂...
<xiamx> ofan, 我发现znc挂irc最好了，24小时在线
<ofan> xiamx: 要自己挂.. 才爽
<Loongjiang> a lot if "?"
<LJ`> ls
<Ljg> ls
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你挂了一个晚上？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你起的也很早
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 喝了瓶啤酒， 人去睡了， 分身还挂着
<lemonhall> xiamx: 啊。。今天有新人可能要来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你竟然在啊。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这样SOHO的话，过几天就老了吧。
<lemonhall> 作息时间还是规律些的好
<xiamx> blueghost, 你在soho？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 什么叫有新人要来
<blueghost> xiamx:) 在弄我的东西
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你那边是晚上吧？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 是
<ubuntu> 我的Freetuxtv无法播放
<ubuntu> 怎么办
<knownbad> 这里有人买 buyvm 吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • ATI 删除受限驱动 黑屏啦 黑屏咋办 不想重装啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326690&p=2280690#p2280690 在系统那个受限驱动里面点的移除，结果挂掉了，黑屏，大侠能帮看看吗？ ATI R3200HD 的显卡 Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "X.org Configured" Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0 Screen 1 "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" Screen 2 "Screen2" RightOf "Screen ...
<ub-cn> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7704723881
<ub-cn> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7283529875
<ub-cn> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9779152839
<ub-cn> 用来装 ubuntu 11.04 哪个好阿？
<ub-cn> 家里的电脑要退休快了，乘她还工作时候，网够一个接班的
<OT_iux> @@
<ofan> atom是废柴
<OT_iux> 为啥要用这种东西
<aqw> 这个怎么和人私聊呢?求教
<OT_iux> aqw 那要看你用的是什么客户端
<ub-cn> ofan: 哦。这样阿。我不懂的 。
<ub-cn> ofan: 那么这个呢： http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10022316264
<aqw> android的androirc
<ub-cn> 也是 atom.
<OT_iux> ub-cn: http://diy.360buy.com/diy_xxpz.aspx?id=527012 这个如何
<ofan> ub-cn: 这个很不错
<ub-cn> OT_iux: 这回无论如何买个小的，平板电脑，或是键盘可以去掉的EEEPC，或是没有屏幕的小PC 都可以
<ofan> ub-cn: 如果不是山寨  那就很好..
<OT_iux> ub-cn: 小的性能散热和性价比，都……
 * OT_iux 默…
<xrfang> 有人使用Netbeans吗？我在Netbeans里面没法安装android平台。。。
<ub-cn> 全铜管散热，无风扇设计是否真的安全呢 ？
<aqw> 怎么按关键词搜索频道，求教,..
<ub-cn> 就像移动硬盘，内置硬盘似的，好像是没有风扇哦
<area> 想在win下安装个ubuntu双系统   看人家有个安装就像win下一个执行文件一样   那是怎么安装的？
<area> 有知情者么
<ofan> area: wubi安装
<area> (⊙o⊙)哦
<ofan> ubuntu默认就带wubi..打开光盘镜像就有
<wxg> area:非常简单,光盘目录 wubi.exe
<area> 看下
<area> 版本有要求么
<area> 10以上？
<wxg> 最好虚拟机里面装
<ub-cn> 其实USB发展很好，以后DVD 就可以退休了吧。少个DVD驱动，也可以让机箱小很多。
<wxg> 有人熟悉git么
<ofan> wxg: 熟悉部分
<ofan> 命令
<ub-cn> OT_iux: 我外行都看你刚才推荐的很好呢。就是那个机箱是大的。并且不是省电型，应该有噪音。
<ofan> ub-cn: - -
<wxg> ofan:如何导出分支间提交的部分文件
<area> 大家有人知道 physdiskwrite 这东西么
<ofan> wxg: checkout ?
<LegendLee> untiy里添加不了工作区
<wxg> ofan: 我实在搞不出来 先表示感谢， 不是checkout 是直接导出版本库
<LegendLee> 怎么办？
<ofan> wxg: 不明白..
<ub-cn> ofan: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/04/08/100-acer-iconia-tab-a500-usb-eee-pad-transformer-usb/
<LegendLee> 给我的吗？
<ub-cn> ofan: 怎么样 ？
<LegendLee> sorry，看错了
<wxg> ofan:我最新的提交的文件, 需要上传到服务器，所以得直接导出
<wxg> 我在网上见到过有4种方法， 可惜我记不住 都忘记了
<ofan> wxg: commit 以后push不就上传了么
<LegendLee> who can help me?
<wxg> 服务器上没版本库，
<ub-cn> ofan: 给人感觉还得 观望一会。
<wxg> 类似命令, git archive -o lated.zip HEAD (git diff --name-only HEAD...HEAD^1)
<ofan> wxg: 奥 你说打包..
<wxg> 但不知道命令怎么组合，当然打包更好了。
<wxg> 另外，使用tar命令打包git diff --name-only HEAD...HEAD^1 里面的文件也一样
<ofan> wxg: 其实跟直接用tar打包一样
<wxg> 但不知道命令该怎么写了。
<LegendLee> 怎么在untiy中添加工作区啊？！不清楚你们也吱个声啊！
<psychehao> i am come back
<wxg> 没用过untiy
<LegendLee> :-(
<ofan> wxg: 你是要只打包文件名不同的?
<psychehao> 你们在说什么呢？
<wxg> 打包这个命令输出的文件,带文件结构 git diff --name-only HEAD...HEAD^1
<psychehao> 在玩git阿
<wxg> ofan:能给点帮助么
<wxg> 恩,
<ofan> wxg: 想怎么打包
<ofan> wxg: 刚才哪个命令貌似打包的是本次commit和上次commit之间的改变(diff)
<ofan> 也就是打包的patch?
<wxg> ofan: 实际上这个命令 "git archive -o lated.zip HEAD (git diff --name-only HEAD...HEAD^1)" 组合方式不对
<psychehao> 我这几天才开始用呢，不熟悉，只会简单的 commit
<LegendLee> o
<LegendLee> 打扰了
<LegendLee> 88
<ub-cn> http://notebook.pconline.com.cn/news/industry/1104/2389726.html
<ub-cn> 不过买了ACER 就没得用 ubuntu 了。也不行。
<psychehao> ACER 是撒？
<hata> 我现在就用acer
<ub-cn> PAD 一个特点，硬盘超级小。
<hata> 怎么没得用u
<psychehao> 公司用的是mac，想装个ubuntu，不知到驱动问题怎么解决
<ub-cn> 我上上面这个 宏碁ICONIA TAB A500平板电脑
<psychehao> 平板电脑输入文字不爽把
<ub-cn> psychehao: 所以天下还有这个： EEE PC PAD
<palomino|working> 哦，我预定了个eeepad
<psychehao> ub-cn: 呵呵，不是很了解阿
<palomino|working> 不过没要那底座
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • ubuntu11.04 左侧的菜单如何取消？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326700&p=2280750#p2280750 那个菜单太c难看了。。 有没有办法呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vip64144 — 2011-04-20 10:08
<ub-cn> psychehao: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/04/08/100-acer-iconia-tab-a500-usb-eee-pad-transformer-usb/
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，要pad用蹄子踩阿
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 是哦？一定告诉我使用心得。要买一个呢
<palomino|working> 还没到手，月底才发货 , ub-cn
<palomino|working> 不过外形挺难看的。。 , ub-cn
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 淘宝网址哪里，我看下
<palomino|working> 我京东预订的 , ub-cn
<ub-cn> palomino|working: URL = ？
<palomino|working> 我找找。。
<ub-cn> 好
<psychehao> ub-cn: 这玩意带键盘不成了笔记本了么
<palomino|working> http://www.360buy.com/product/380181.html , ub-cn
<ub-cn> 是阿。两用
<psychehao> ub-cn: ipad想接个键盘还真难
<psychehao> ub-cn: 没接口
<psychehao> 原装的东西又太贵了
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 这什么店，连价格也没有哦？
<palomino|working> 不写着3499了么 , ub-cn
<ub-cn> 哦。有的。:-)
<palomino|working> 而且你居然不知道京东。。
<palomino|working> b2c国内第一的
<wzlxx> vim处理程序是什么实现的？
<wzlxx> vim处理程序是什么语言实现的？
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 哦。是吧。我只知道淘宝呢。不好意思。您先用着，我跟你后面买阿。
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> acer的便宜
<palomino|working> 或者说花同样3499能多16G存储空间艾诺
<ub-cn> 哦
<palomino|working> 不过acer的太重了
<palomino|working> 比asus的还重
<palomino|working> 其实我想要三星那个8.9寸的
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 老马，我跟定你了。
<hata> 艾诺= =
<palomino|working> ....手误 , hata
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 那么这个没有办法用 ubuntu 了吧 ？
<palomino|working> 没办法吧阿
<palomino|working> ...今天怎么老手误
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 哦。
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 还有电子书功能怎么样。如果眼睛舒服，就不另买电子书了。
<palomino|working> 不知道阿... , ub-cn
<palomino|working> 不过我想看电子书应该还是kindle好 , ub-cn
<ub-cn> 等你消息哦。
<roylez> 破马有的是银子
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<ub-cn> 哦。我想也是。还是电子墨水的好。
<roylez> palomino|working: 汉王点子输也上K，坑破马阿
<palomino|working> 都是血汗钱哪
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 电子书推荐一个吧，kindle 还是汉王？我只要SD卡支持就可以，不需要上网的 。因为我的书都在SD卡里面呢
<palomino|working> 汉王我记得老贵的。。
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 汗血宝马
<palomino|working> kindle不支持sd卡吧?
<roylez> palomino|working: kindle和汉王，哪个更靠谱？不需要中文支持
<ub-cn> palomino|working: 我还以为买个汉王比较便宜哦。原来还是 kindle 便宜阿？
<ub-cn> N510 ？
<palomino|working> kindle 3我记得很便宜...
<palomino|working> 就是小点
<ub-cn> 小点好。只有手感好就可以了。
<ub-cn> 小点的可以放在上衣口袋呢
<palomino|working> i have no idea , roylez
<ub-cn> 那些买贵的电子书的人，大概都不怎么读书的。呵呵
<ofan> 名字好长
<ub-cn> kindle 3 显示中文漂亮不？
<roylez> 说是促进下看书，其实是找个理由败家阿
<ofan> 电子墨水阿 貌似很清除
<palomino|working> :D , roylez
<ofan> 清楚
<roylez> 想看书的时候，直接taobao买书也可以
<roylez> 国外电子书大热，因为实体书好贵的阿
<ub-cn> 还是电子书好了。我相信。
<ub-cn> 上回回国装了20KG 书回来，这回想带个电子书出去。
<ofan> ub-cn: 现在在哪?
<ub-cn> 宁波
<ub-cn> 哦。那个 kindle 不需要上网还便宜点的。呢。真好。
<psychologe> hello 大家好，第一次用irc,感觉不错
<ub-cn> palomino|working: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7713334626 还不错。
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在修改 用户名时 提示 usermod: user ink is currently logged in
<ub-cn> 买这个了。
<if_else> 但是我的用户 logout 了，什么情况？谢谢
<wxg> if_else:确定 没有登录?
<if_else> wxg: 兄台，我那个用户是我刚新建的，我登录之后，注销，使用另外的账号登录，然后 修改，出现提示的？
<if_else> wxg: 谢谢兄台
<wxg> 看下有你那个用户的进程么
<if_else> wxg: 我真的注销了，使用 w 没有显示该用户的登录信息
<psychologe> w
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dgcysw069nj.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhktoyeICq1qgfp3oo1_500.jpg
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<palomino|working> 乐死我了
<tenzu> roylez: 仙境啊
<if_else> wxg: 兄,最后还有一个  8017 pts/9    00:00:00 zsh
<if_else> 还有一个登录
<if_else> zsh
<if_else> 这个kill 不掉啊阿
<wxg> if_else: 想办法kill it
<if_else> wxg: 兄，我用 root ：pstree -U ink 没有进程了，我再试试修改名称，谢谢了
<afiredp1> openbox
<afiredp1> openbox 是什么啊
<area> echo 0 > /var/log/message  这是把这文件清空的意思么
<wxg> area: > /var/log/message 清空
<if_else> wxg: 兄台，成功了，但是 只是修改了用户名，家目录，没有修改。怎么修改
<if_else> wxg: 要用root 直接重命名，然后，再 usermod 修改 用户的家目录吗？谢谢
<wxg> if_else:指定目录
<if_else> wxg: 没有直接修改家目录的命令？谢谢
<afiredp1> openbox 要xorg吗
<wxg> if_else: -d
<area> 。
<hata> afiredp1: 要
<afiredp1> hata, 谢谢 我已经装了， 估计要配置下才能运行 现在还不能运行
<hata> 看 /var/log/xorg.0.log
<hata> 打开论坛和装个ub不知道哪个更快
<yangjia> oracle的linux跟红帽的是什么关系啊
<user__> hello ubuntu
<psychologe> hello ubuntu
<if_else> wxg: 兄，看来，只能通过迂回的修改了，谢谢了
<wxg> if_else: 客气了
<gfrog> hi, 哪位有使用linux ha的经验嘛？能不能分享下， 在ha环境里网络和数据库会有什么影响？
<NoIE> http://cnbeta.com/articles/140554.htm
<NoIE> YouTube将开始全站提供WebM视频
<psychologe> good
<ofan> gfrog: ha指啥?
<gfrog> ofan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-HA
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我nethack走到死路...没有下去的楼梯了...
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux-HA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用s在房间里面搜索，或者凿洞下去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: s 了半天了...怎么挖洞
<psychologe> 有没有用N900的？
<MeaCulpa> 没工具凿洞...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: d
<roylez> MeaCulpa: d> 就是向下挖洞
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 矮子有鹤嘴镰
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 显卡驱动显示 该驱动已经激活但没有在使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326705&p=2280801#p2280801 ubuntu 11.04 升级的系统 打开附加驱动的时候显示的是 该驱动已经激活但没有在使用 请问这是什么原因，我到底现在用的是什么驱动？ 怎么让它使用呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chichi — 2011-04-20 11:02
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 被店家秒了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在店里面看见wand of death，超级贵的只有wand of death和wand of wish，朝着店家zap，然后就发财了
<psychologe> n900
<ofan> psychologe: 尔康?
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84145
<psychologe> <c=7>what</c>
<psychologe> <c=0>what</c>
<psychologe> <c=green>what</c>
<psychologe> 为什么我发出来的字没有颜色呢？
<psychologe> 用的是XChat,在设置里也设置了啊
<OT_iux> 因为默认发出来的字是不带颜色的
<OT_iux> 设置里设置的只是你看到的字的颜色
<OT_iux> 跟你实际发出来的字色没有关系
<OT_iux> 想要发出带颜色的字，你得手动输入颜色码
<psychologe> 请教一下，第一次用irc
<OT_iux> 在输入框 按Ctrl+k，会出一个小方框，这个是控制符，在控制符后输入颜色数字，比如 12
<OT_iux> 然后这个12后面的字符都会变成亮蓝色
<psychologe>  hello world
<psychologe> 太好了，谢谢！
<OT_iux> 不过由于本频道设置了 +C
<OT_iux> 所以，虽然你能发出带颜色的字
<OT_iux> 但是别人看到的还是没颜色的字
<psychologe> 在N900 上用 XChat, 感觉不错。哈哈，谢谢大家
<OT_iux> ：）
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 耳机声音调节问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326707&p=2280818#p2280818 机器是dell d610，ubuntu10.10，使用asla1.0.23，声卡应该是SigmaTel STAC9750 扬声器输出完全正常，插入耳机后，按声音调节键只有第1、2格有效，再加大音量便无效，还是维持在第2格的音量上 查过很多资料，没有这个案例，前两天我重装 ...
<psychologe> 0 ai
<psychehao> q
<aBiNg> autogroup 依赖 cfs，不能同时启用 bfs 了
<afiredp1> xorg 怎么设置分辨率啊 没有xorg.conf
<aBiNg> afiredp1: 驱动安装正确的话，一切都是自动的
<afiredp1> aBiNg,  就是因为是自动的分辨率太高 我想调低一点
<aBiNg> afiredp1: xrandr 试试
<aBiNg> xorg.conf 仍保留有效的吧
<Guest98823> 谁推荐一个好一点的中文输入法
<aBiNg> Guest98823: fcitx 五笔的话
<psychologe> 嗯，
<Guest98823> 不会五笔阿
<psychologe> 支持拼音的
<Guest98823> OK
<psychologe> 还支持二笔。
<shiky> 关键词 药家鑫
<ayaka> Guest98823, ibus
<qingling`> fcitx五笔和win下的五笔体验怎么样?
<afiredp1> aBiNg, console 里面了 can't open display
<moriramar> qinglingquan: ibus 的五筆還不错。
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 哦，thanks,回头试试:)
<aBiNg> qinglingquan: 支持五笔拼音的
<aBiNg> afiredp1: 那在 X 下用..
<qinglingquan> aBiNg: 那不错。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 要五筆拼音混打的還是用 fcitx 吧。
<ayaka> 不用X可以用ucim
 * MeaCulpa 最讨厌看不懂英文还要用英文发mail谈正经事的家伙...
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 只要五笔体验好就行,拼音考虑其次。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 什麼情况？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 没啥，有人用english问我问题，我只好用english回答，那厮看不懂，又用中文给我打电话...丫都不敢发mail了
<afiredp1> aBiNg,  可以运行的 那个 设置分辨率 1024x768@
<afiredp1> 60 怎么打啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……這麼強……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 對了，MeaCulpa的Culpa是如何的罪或者過错？是原罪嗎？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 这不就是装13人士么。。。
<ealgeqing> 求教  .run文件如何运行？  sh xxx.run?是这样吗？
<afiredp1> aBiNg, 我用了 xrandr --fb 1024 x768 分辨率 没有变  桌面变小了到左上角而来
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不敢发mail就是不敢留底
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 有点那个原罪的意思，Mea Culpa, Mea maxima culpa
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 但是现在语气没那么重了吧
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 呃，我一直以為就是那種口頭禪式的“我错了”……
<sheshark> 大家的英文水平都是几级啊？6级?toefl?gre?
<ealgeqing> jason@qingluo:/opt$ ./Qt_SDK_Lin32_offline_v1_1_beta_en.run
<ealgeqing> Segmentation fault
<ealgeqing> 求教  这个怎么解决阿？
<jasonjang> ? ealgeqing
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，那种人估计写出来的全是低级语法错误，所以不敢写
<ealgeqing> 我下载一个QT安装包  我想安装它
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 因為我記得 uracenya 是我的原罪或者我的深重的罪孽。
<moriramar> sheshark: 問這個做什麼？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我倒是认识一个这样的，纯正中文语法配英文单词
<sheshark> moriramar: 想了解一下
<sheshark> moriramar: 我只有4级60多分
<sheshark> moriramar: 4级单词都有好多不认识
<Evanescence> shell脚本变量救助。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=326714
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 用变量读取列表
<ealgeqing> 郁闷阿  谁能教下我 如何安装网上下载的软件安装包阿？ .run格式的
<moriramar> sheshark: 4级現在改710分制了……
<cfy> sheshark: 4级60多分,你好好想想是不是人品太差了?(* 0.25 710)=177.5
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩，我只能找到如此接近的词汇了
<moriramar> cfy: 710分最低分是210
<cfy> sheshark: 你是说100分制的?
<sheshark> cfy: 是的
<cfy> moriramar: why?
<cfy> sheshark: 那我也是.....
<moriramar> cfy: 那個分不是平均给的，下面的分會很集中。
<moriramar> cfy: 有個最低分 210，就是白卷的卷面分數，然後就是0分了。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦.....
<sheshark> 网上的被单词网站，还是dict.cn比较好
<sheshark> 用过新东方的背单词软件，就是太麻烦了
<ealgeqing> 为什么下载的QT软件安装包  运行的时候会出现Segmentation fault阿？
<Evanescence> ealgeqing: 直接运行的
<moriramar> sheshark: 輕輕松松就是了，話說過了這麼些年我覺得還是手背最好。
<sheshark> moriramar: 真想回到学校和学生一块背单词
<sheshark> 当初都给耽误了
<moriramar> sheshark: 呃，自己背好。真的。
<sheshark> 在那种竞争的环境当中，背起来比较有动力
<sheshark> moriramar: 不甘落后
<moriramar> 是嗎？我可沒覺得那些邉和女友打哈哈邉被着 abandon 的人有什麼競爭力。
<sheshark> moriramar: 起码4级过不了，不能拿证吧，大部分还是好好学习的
<sheshark> moriramar: 我算是看透了谈恋爱
<moriramar> sheshark: 四级都可以做弊的好吧
<moriramar> sheshark: 還過不了？
<sheshark> moriramar: 上百度知道回答恋爱方面的问题，觉得很多都是在炫耀
<sheshark> moriramar: 我上大学时候，考风还算可以，虽然不如上一年
<sheshark> moriramar: 我上大学时候，正是考风变坏的时候
<moriramar> sheshark: 那是搞笑好吧，不是炫耀。就和新浪微誌上的中國早教網一様已經是娛樂了。
<sheshark> moriramar: 本来就是搞笑的，还有政治意义
<sheshark> moriramar: 新浪微博，我实在觉得颜色设置的不好，字的颜色太浅
<sheshark> moriramar: 还有点起来不够快，不知道为什么
<sheshark> moriramar: 我比较喜欢百度说吧
 * MeaCulpa 6级英语词汇全选C顺利通过，港港的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 学习了......
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 定制安装最怕的事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326718&p=2280922#p2280922 我定制安装基本系统，然后再装GDM什么的，一直以来都有疑问， 为什么开始网速都是满的，过几分钟就变了几个B的速度。不管是主服务器还是国内的源。 如果此时回到桌面用新立得，你会发现网速很正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由  ...
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: .................
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 小时候听大学生唱摇滚，英文就开窍了
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 有什么好骄傲的
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 大二就过了
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 恩，到大二就开始忘了
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 我是说六级和C。。。。我大二就过了
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 我提早30min交卷的，词汇最恐怖，四个答案，都看不懂，题目也看不懂
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 恩，我也是大二，大一不让考
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 都是浮云。。。反正我根本就没用上这些东西
<MeaCulpa> 每个中国大学生都学了近10年的英语了，nb啊
<lemonhall> 我。。。。。。。。。。。。郁闷了
<sheshark> MeaCulpa: 现在幼儿园都开始教英语了
<lemonhall> UBUNTU又弹出了了120MB的更新
<lemonhall> 更新王啊。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: .......
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 如何学习英语?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 上次你说听英文歌
<crose> cfy: 看英剧
<cfy> crose: 哪有这时间呢?
<crose> cfy: = =！
<sheshark> cfy: 新东方的老师说听英文歌没用，说都是一些不规则的英语
<lemonhall> cfy: 我告诉你怎么学把
<crose> cfy: 听歌没啥用
<lemonhall> cfy: 我是每天看CCTV9
<cfy> lemonhall: 哪有电视机....
<lemonhall> cfy: 然后每天看CHINA DALIY。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 这个世界上有一种东西叫做。。。。PPS
<cfy> lemonhall: 哪有win?
<lemonhall> cfy: PPS貌似有DEBIAN包
<cfy> lemonhall: 要root的?
<lemonhall> cfy: 另外PPTV貌似可以直接在线看
<cfy> lemonhall: 没时间.....唉,上课去...
<crose> cfy: ……
<lemonhall> 一边说没时间，一边想学英语的人
<lemonhall> 唉。。。。。
<vic> le
<vic> lemonhall: 我现在每天逼自己听一节新东方的视频。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 别的方式.比如看英文书
<cfy> lemonhall: 可以不?
<vic> lemonhall: 这个就是逼出来地
<cfy> lemonhall: 听点别的.比如技术方面的音频行不?
<crose> cfy: 不练口语听力啊
 * cfy 上课去.....
<crose> cfy: 感觉口语听力提高最快，看书慢……
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩
<sheshark> cfy: 你是不是给别人上课？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 咋提高?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: sing
<MeaCulpa> 开口...
<MeaCulpa> 玩网游...
<MeaCulpa> UO EQ teamspeak...
<MeaCulpa> 达到对骂的境界，就出山了
<cfy> sheshark: 我是undergraduate
<cfy> MeaCulpa: o....
<crose> MeaCulpa: f-bomb?
<Fivesheep|osx> vic 新东方的视频不会有用的.. 大胆说出口就已经学成了一半..中学的英文教育, 如果都跟上.. 基本上已经很好了..
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 五羊老爷中午早
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴中午萌
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕下午早
<vic> Fivesheep|osx: 俺英语水平很差，听这个至少还学了不少东西，现在都把自己不知道的记了60条笔记了。。。、
<OT_iux> vic: 除了精读，最好还得搞些泛听
<Fivesheep|osx> vic 没事看美剧就可以了..
<OT_iux> vic: 我初中的时候买了一套迪斯尼的原声VCD，刚开始带着字幕看，看过七八遍之后，就可以关掉字幕看了
<vic> OT_iux: 现在我属于逼自己学的阶段。。。。一天不逼 我就扔了，就不想学了
<Fivesheep|osx> 别太在乎语法词汇.. 说出来的英文 其实用的很简单的东西
<fennng> 命令行可以上GTALK的软件推荐一个.
<OT_iux> vic: 等看了十几遍的时候，就基本可以全部听懂了
<crose> vic: 没事找点有意思得听听看看玩玩好了，刻意学了干吗，指这个吃饭？
<OT_iux> vic: 要劳逸结合，既要有逼着认真学的，也要有泛听和原声的语境的
<vic> crose: 我对啥都玩玩的态度，现在一事无成。。
<crose> vic: ……
<fennng> vic: 我对女人才这个态度.
<vic> 汗！有点跑题
<sheshark> fennng: 玩过多少女人？
<Fivesheep|osx> crose, 如果从事计算机行业... 英文是最重要的技能之一
<vic> OT_iux: 每天都在抗拒。。现在能坚持每天一节就不错了。。。等成习惯了，在培养语境把。。。。。。
<crose> Fivesheep|osx: 也不致于要英专的程度吧
<OT_iux> CET6要吧？
<Fivesheep|osx> crose, 倒不至于. 但阅读能力要求很高
<crose> OT_iux: cet6大二上玩着就过了,上英语课学的还不如玩着学的多
<Fivesheep|osx> 英专也不简单能看明白.. 这是专业英语
<OT_iux> +1
<Fivesheep|osx> 不见得*
 * MeaCulpa 遇上了阅读能力很差的同事
<Fivesheep|osx> 英文能力决定了上升的空间...
<sheshark> 现在英文网站打开的速度越来越快了
<ofan> 去考托福..
<ofan> 那才熬人
<vic> arch今天升级了kernel 2.38.3  发现启动的时候跟以前不太一样了
<crose> vic: 怎么不一样了？没啥感觉啊？
<vic> 我现在听新概念一册呢。。好多东西都不知道啊。。。啊啊啊啊我的初中，高中，大学，都咋学的 啊
<vic> crose: 滚的太快，就前面自捡的部分在没启动内核之前的不一样了好像
<sheshark> 大家的父母都是希望自己的子女学习好，我老头子执意要我做一个农民
<vic> crose: 就是没出现arch标示之前
<crose> vic: 重启的时候喝水了没注意
<vic> crose: 我还以为升级搞坏了
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 早
<OT_iux> 早
<lemonhall> fennng: .................
<lemonhall> fennng: 玩玩看的好。
<vic> sheshark: 做个农民挺好，还不用交农业税
<crose> lemonhall: 下午了都还早哪……
<user__> hello everybady
<lemonhall> crose: 啊。。。。晚
<crose> lemonhall: = =！
<ofan> 网易的公开课 到现在都没翻译完...
<sheshark> vic: 现在的农民种田的少，都出门打工了
<calebot> sheshark: 她殺好
<vic> sheshark: 呵呵，正常，想我家那边，种地根本就是温饱，孩子上学没钱，老人看病没钱，不打工咋办
<psychologe>  我是农民，谁想跟我混
<vic> 早饭还没吃呢，不知道吃啥
<ofan> psychologe: 哪里的农民
<psychologe> 湖北
<sheshark> vic: 现在的农民都不爱种田，累，而且收入少，虽然说现在都是机器收割
<psychologe> 荆州淫
<vic> sheshark: 好吧，你是平原地区的。。。来山区你用机器收割看看
<sheshark> vic: 上次在火车上碰到一个50岁的妇女，她说他们家乡，大家都不种田，结果村长要罚他们的钱
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 11.04不能开视觉效果吗？而且装汉语语言包重启就卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326733&p=2280986#p2280986 统计信息: 发表于 由 woxin215 — 2011-04-20 13:27
<sheshark> vic: 说错了，应该是政府要罚他们的钱
<vic> sheshark: 那就是傻逼。。。。跟你说种田要有基数的才赚钱
<psychologe> 现在比以前轻松很多了，但还是很累，一年种个四十亩，纯收入二万左右，
<vic> sheshark: 没有基数，就是个累活，有了基数那就是赚钱的活。。
<sheshark> psychologe: 比这个多，1某地收入1000多块差不多
<psychologe> 赚不赚錢有很多因素。
<psychologe> 不可能有这么多。
<sheshark> vic: 我们这里不是，我大舅家租给我二舅种，每年我二舅家要给我大舅家钱
<sheshark> psychologe: 应该有这么多，我也是估计的
<vic> sheshark: 呃。。白种的好事哪那么好找。。。。他们是因为地每人种了，如果有人把地全租下来种，政府管那屁事呢。。
<sheshark> vic: 那个50岁妇女家是江西人，估计处在山区，所以地没人种
<vic> sheshark: 他们的官就是傻逼。像我家那，把集体的山全卖了，大大小小的官都发了
<sheshark> vic: 你可以去那里发动起义
<sheshark> vic: 现在农村的村长都是选举产生的
<vic> sheshark: 切，民不与官斗。。。。
<vic> sheshark: 你还是很纯洁的貌似。。选举那玩意在天朝有实际意义吗？
<tianya> 那天,班长说选党员,让大家决定
<sheshark> vic: 我也不大了解，我们这里似乎还不错
<lemonhall> tianya: ...............
<lemonhall> tianya: 你的名字好和谐
<vic> tianya: 哇靠。。。这么民主。。。那天，团委书记说选党员，让红包厚度决定
<tianya> 哈哈
<tianya> tianya这个名字怎么啦?
<lainme> vic: 团委能决定这个？
<tianya> 可以啊
<wars> 刚去面试了一加工寺
<vic> lainme: 那是啥决定的？党委？
<lainme> vic: 是啊
<wars> 饿了
<MeaCulpa> 选自己
<vic> lainme: 呃，我上大学貌似是团委决定的啊。。。现在这单位不知道了。。。
<tianya> wars 还没吃饭?
<tianya> vic 我们学校也是
<sheshark> 老实说，入党的人让其他人看不起
<tianya> sheshark  说的好
<tianya> 但,不入让入的人瞧不起
<jinghua> 邪教。。。
<sheshark> 又谈论政治了，罪过罪过
<tianya> >:-)
<tianya> :p
<wars> 哎  去面试了个公司   刚刚回来
<tianya> :d
<tianya> :)
<fennng> wars: good lucks.
<sheshark> fennng: 你玩过几个女人？
<wars> 还好吧
<tianya> :@@
<wars> 还没定住  还要再面试我一次
<tianya> :@
<wars> 我一直在跟他门谈 perl
<tianya> 牛
<wars> python 还有内核编译
<sheshark> wars: 在帝都？
<vic> py3不错啊，比较看好，就是库少了点
<wars> 不是
<MeaCulpa> ....
<leaveboy_> ..
<MeaCulpa> 面试还谈技术
<wars> 恩
<wars> 笔试加面谈
<vic> 哇咔咔，哥们着工作不用面谈，不用面试。。。。
<penghb> was: 北京的？
<NoIE> 请问，如何使用海盗湾搜索中文资源？
<wars> 恩
<penghb> wars: http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=778&id=76065&ftype=11
<wars> 海淀
<penghb> 我听说是power上的ubuntu
<penghb> 测试为主
<if_else> 各位兄台，scp 支持 通配符吗？谢谢
<^k^> penghb, ....  ㍦ 
<wars> http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=778&id=76065&ftype=11   这个我一般应聘不住
<wars> 好难
<psychologe> -1
<psychologe> -1
<penghb> 可以试试
<wars> 不去
<wars> 有自知
<penghb> ok
<wars> 大家 基本都在北京吧
<user__> 1
<user__> 1
<palomino|working> 天南地北 , wars
<fennng> wars: 这话说得...
<wars> haw-haw！
<fennng> palomino|working: 天上地下
<boa> l love u solida
<mayli> hello
<^k^> mayli, 好  ㍦ 
<wars> MY GOD SOS U！  HAW-HAW！
<psychologe> Send wars hi
<wars> HI
<wars> HOW DO U DO！
<^k^> wars, 好  ㍦ 
<psychologe> Chat wars hello
<wars> I ‘M BUSY
<wars> VERY GLAD TO MEET U!
<wars> MY FRIEND
<wars> 我先忙回
<psychologe> ping wars
<psychologe> Ping wars
<mayli> 有ipv6的gnutella用户么？
<wars> echo psychologe
<mayli> kenifanying: hi
<kenifanying> mayli, hi
<mayli> kenifanying: 做什么呢
<kenifanying> mayli, 上网:-)
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 稀里糊涂的装了英文版，如何改成汉语呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326742&p=2281096#p2281096 统计信息: 发表于 由 woxin215 — 2011-04-20 14:32
<mayli> kenifanying: 南京理工大学男？
<wars> 晕
<kenifanying> mayli,这里的都南京理工的？
<mayli> kenifanying: 显然不是吧
<kenifanying> mayli,那你怎么知道我是南理的？
<mayli> kenifanying: 看你的ip
<kenifanying> mayli,被你发现了……可惜我是新疆的……
<psychologe> 看看我是哪里的
<mayli> psychologe: 广东？
<psychologe> yes 能再具体一点kcg
<psychologe> 吗？
<mayli> psychologe:不能
<psychologe> send mayli you can
<mayli> 求ipv6 gnutella用户帮忙
<kenifanying> qterm怎么看图？
<kenifanying> 用qterm上水木咋看图片？大牛们教下小弟!
<mayli> kenifanying: 貌似只有cterm有这功能…wine一个吧
<kenifanying> mayli,可以看图，但是不知道怎么设置……
<mayli> kenifanying: http://proxy3.zju88.net/agent/thread.do?id=LinuxApp-43311468-4a3e08c45eb52ecd6eaad93e86d30262&page=0&bd=LinuxApp&bp=5&m=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kenifanying> mayli, 太复杂了……
<yangjia> not for the better， 这句话是什么意思
<wars> 并不是最好
<wars> 这个意思
<xrfang> 请问一下，我要把/usr复制到另一个分区用什么命令可以完整复制，即包括权限、拥有者、软硬链接都复制过去？tar可能可以，有没有更快捷的？
<yangjia> wars: THx
<wars> oah
<microcai> xrfang:  cp -a
<xrfang> tks microcai
<ubw_> 有用QT的朋友吗?
<microcai> ubw_: 干嘛！
<gfrog> 11.04还木有发布嘛？再不发布，就成11.05啦。
<palomino|working> 4.28发布 , gfrog
<ubw_> microcai: qtcreator的图形界面不能启动有什么解决方法吗?
<palomino|working> 基本每次都在月底嘛 , gfrog
<unich> 我这里无法输入中文，为什么呀？
<gfrog> palomino|working, 迫不及待了都，beta版在俺的t410上不工作，我等着11.04出来以后切换到Ocelot上去呢
<palomino|working> ocelot是啥.......
<microcai> ubw_:  。。 。。。
<microcai> ubw_:  没遇到过
<gfrog> palomino|working, 额，拼错了嘛，11.10
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 其实我不知道11.10代号是啥。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working, 哦，该叫Oneiric
<wzlxx> arch升级udev了…之后键上的方向键和小键盘不能用了，怎么回事？
<tenzu> 破马从work变成了wc？
<palomino|working> what..........
<palomino|working> 一直working阿
<tenzu> 呃。。。
<wzlxx> arch升级udev了…之后键上的方向键和小键盘不能用了，怎么回事？
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我试试看能不能截图
<zorion> 我 回来了
<ofan> wzlxx: 你升级xserver了吧
<wzlxx> ofan: xserver?
<wzlxx> ofan: 不知道啊…现在鼠标键盘驱动不是都不用单独安了吗？
<tenzu> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/149236
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 你左边太窄了
<tenzu> palomino|working: 看来是我这里显示的问题，估计是你nick太长
<ofan> wzlxx: 不用安装 但会升级
<palomino|working> 往右扽扽
<tenzu> palomino|working: 不挪了，这样挺好
<ofan> 我这也是这样,左边是名字对齐
<wzlxx> ofan: 我上次把我原来的鼠标键盘驱动卸载了，能用
<ofan> wzlxx: ... 我说的是xserver
<wzlxx> 但今天升级之后突然就出问题了
<wzlxx> ofan: 包名字是什么？我看看…
<wzlxx> ofan: 忘记升级了哪些内容了
<ofan> wzlxx: xorg-server 还有个xf86-input-evdev
<wzlxx> xorg-server 1.10.1-1       xf86-input-evdev 2.6.0-3  跟你的版本号一样不一样？
<gebjgd> X.Org X Server 1.10.1
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 在吗？ 现在会不会太打扰你，你说reader api 得到登录有点小问题。 我看到的是 clinetlogin， 不知道是否出问题就是 clientlogin。 我想问的用 clientlogin 登录的问题是什么
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍧ 
<Stifler> O:-)
<gfrog> hihi
<gfrog> hi
<blueghost> Stifler:) 头上有圈圈， 天使吗
<gfrog> bot为啥不搭理我。。。
<^k^> gfrog, 好  ㍧ 
<Stifler> blueghost: ^_^，你也用屁精？
<gfrog> 反应慢半拍
<blueghost> Stifler:) 不是啊
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Stifler> blueghost: 那你怎么看出来滴？
<wzlxx`> ofan: 你现在还保留了鼠标键盘驱动没？
<blueghost> O : - ) 这样 啊
<ofan> wzlxx`: 太新了
<Stifler> blueghost: 哦
<wzlxx`> ofan: 我的？
<ofan> wzlxx`: 1.10我都升级不了 很多驱动都还不支持
<wzlxx`> ofan: 我的是intel集成卡，很和谐
<blueghost> 我脑袋堵塞了
<ofan> wzlxx`: 不光是显卡驱动
<wzlxx`> ofan: 想起来了，今天就升级了内核和udev
<wzlxx`> 内核2.6.38.3-1
<bao_> 我在插屁上用屁精
<wzlxx> bao_: 屁精是嘛？
<bao_> pidgin啊
<Stifler> bao_: - -!!!
<zorion> 那是猪精
<wzlxx> 哦
<ofan> 那是皮筋
<bao_> 你的重音放错位置了
<bao_> 应该在第一个
<bao_> 所以是屁精
<Stifler> 屁静...
<ofan> 重音在哪..都是皮筋..
<bao_> 皮筋就在第二个自摸了
<bao_> 字母
<bao_> 明白了吧
<wzlxx> ofan: 我的内核2.6.38.3-1 ，你的呢？
<Stifler> ...
<pocoyo> 那是屁股
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ?? 你问错认了吧
<psychologe> 第一次用irc,怎么注册id?  我用/msg nickserv register 123456 好像不行
<ofan> wzlxx: 2-1
<ofan> 还没升级
<ofan> 163又挂了
<ofan> bao_: 你说的是升降调  不是重音...
<bao_> 同学、、、
<bao_> 我英语专业的
<wzlxx> 看来我的太新了
<ofan> 我法语专业的
<bao_> 163挂了？
<bao_> 你在哪里用163啊
<ofan> 163的源...
<bao_> 163邮箱？、
<ofan> 源..
<ofan> 镜像
<bao_> o i got it
<bao_> yes alright
<Stifler> 英语专业的就是专业啊
<xiuzi> ..
<microcai> bao_:  ...
<bao_> no it's alright
<ofan> 肯定是皮筋
<ofan> arch又大更新....
<bao_> 这次更新啥了
<Stifler> 还是叫佩京
<ofan> kernel udev
<bao_> wa
<ofan> 带鼻音的肯定不对阿
<Stifler> 佩金?
<bao_> 其实最接近的还是呸紧
<Stifler> bao_: good
<ofan> 皮筋最接近...
<Stifler> ofan: 猴皮筋?
<bao_> Hopkin
<Stifler> 佩锦
<ofan> Stifler: ...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<bao_> 牛皮筋 napkin
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 不好意思
<Stifler> ofan: 你小时候是不是经常跳？
<ofan> 还更新lireoffice...
<ofan> Stifler: 不是
<Stifler> ofan: ^_^
<ofan> Stifler: 你说哪里跳?
<blueghost> jyf1987:)  你说reader api 得到登录有点小问题。 我看到的是 clinetlogin， 不知道是否出问题就是 clientlogin。 我想问的用 clientlogin 登录的问题是什么
<ofan> 163的arch目录挂了,就arch的挂了...
<Stifler> ofan: 跳猴皮筋啊
<ofan> Stifler: 跳妹阿...
<blueghost> ofan:) 什么带鼻音的
<Stifler> ofan: 哈哈
<Stifler> ing
<ofan> 163歧视arch么
<Stifler> - -
<jyf1987> blueghost: 不晓得
<blueghost> 163 和 arch 有什么关系
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你用的是什么 irc 客户端
<ofan> blueghost: 大稣 睡醒了?
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦。 就是 出现什么错误， 登录不了？？？
<Yangtse> 刚才有个美女在我旁边打电话，自暴email yang_cy@hotmail.com
<blueghost> ofan:) 在 想我的问题呢， 脑袋有点阻塞了
<Yangtse> 我坚定过了
<ofan> Yangtse: 你自己的?
<Yangtse> 鉴定
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 你自己的
<Yangtse> 真的是美女
<blueghost> ?
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 你妹 ?
<Yangtse> 叫杨春艳
<ofan> Yangtse: 貌似这邮箱在一技术blog上看到过
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 要不就和你太有缘分了
<Yangtse> 你们自己联系啊
<ofan> Yangtse: 还N层加密的
<blueghost> yangtse yang_cy
<Yangtse> 我听到yang才感兴趣的。
<Yangtse> 要不谁记这个
<ofan> Yangtse: 一家子?
<Yangtse> 她在医院，看到本上写名字
<Yangtse> 杨春艳
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 这样 好像不大好吧。 传播别人 的 email
<Yangtse> 手机上网特来曝光
<ofan> Yangtse: 这样不太好吧,名字都说了,木有真相?
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册
<blueghost> 该死
<blueghost> 不跟他说了， 没回应
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册 昵称吗
<blueghost> psychologe:) 怎么不回应
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册 昵称吗
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册 昵称吗
<Yangtse> 刚才没拍张照片
<Yangtse> 可惜了
<blueghost> 再不回应 不跟你说了 psychologe
<wzlxx> emacs开始的那个草稿文件里的问题可以自定义不？
<wzlxx> 可以改不？
<Stifler> ^k^: 哈哈哈
<^k^> Stifler, 我很高兴你觉得这是可笑。  ㍨ 
<wzlxx> emacs开始的那个草稿文件里的问题可以自定义不？
<Stifler> hata: hata王子?
<wzlxx> emacs开始的那个草稿文件里的问题可以自定义不？
<moriramar> 囧死我了。拿 Pidgin 上人人，結果就是無數的“我目前不在位置上”……
<moriramar> Stifler: 不是バカ王子嗎？
 * wzlxx 汗
 * wzlxx 太伤心了
<Stifler> moriramar: 日语不太好……
<Stifler> Ya~hoo~
<moriramar> 呃，就是那個銀魂裹的那個王子。
<bao_> 我有个p2, 200mhz, 老款笔记本
<moriramar> Stifler: 你說的是那個吧？
<Stifler> moriramar: 是滴
<bao_> 装啥系统好呢
<Stifler> bao_: debian or arch
<moriramar> 不是又名白痴王子嗎……
<Stifler> moriramar: 是啊，特别是那个开场白..
<roylez> bao_: ...好东西阿
<Stifler> 好瞌睡~~~
<wzlxx> emacs开始的那个草稿文件里的问题可以自定义不？
<ofan> p2..
<ofan> 挖个孔挂钥匙上....
<Stifler> ofan: 废了？
<ofan> Stifler: ...
<psychologe> 为什么我能飞天也能入地，但却无法长驱直入你的心
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册 昵称吗
<Stifler> psychologe: 你活了
<Stifler> blueghost: 我也要
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于分区问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326761&p=2281263#p2281263 我有一个1.2T硬盘，原来是 C： 100G 主分区 扩展分区占其他容量 分为 D E两盘 后来删了C盘装10.10 但是装好后D识别不了，而用PE看正常，请赐教： pedg.JPG pepm.JPG Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lgshxuer — 2011-04-20 16:24
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册 昵称吗
<blueghost> psychologe:) 你在吗， 不是要 注册 昵称吗
<psychologe> 没想到要邮箱激活
<psychologe> 第一次玩
<Stifler> 怎么注册捏？
<blueghost> psychologe:) 哦
<psychologe> ／msg Nickserv register password
<blueghost> Stifler:) 你用什么 irc 客户端
<blueghost> Stifler:) 你用什么 irc 客户端
<Stifler> blueghost: pidgin
<psychologe> xchat
<blueghost> Stifler:) 试下 psychologe 的
<Stifler> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> Stifler:) 如果提示 不支持 /msg 命令的话
<blueghost> Stifler:) 找 nickserv 说话， 说 register 123456
<Stifler> blueghost: 好的
<blueghost> Stifler:) 默认 的那个 e开头的 客户端 不支持 /msg 命令的，所以要找 NickServ 私聊
<Stifler> 哦
<blueghost> Stifler:) pidgin 不清除。 你试下吧， 不支持 /msg 命令， 直接找 NickServ 机器人 私聊，一样的
<Stifler> blueghost: 还是错误，是不是已经被注册了？
<blueghost> Stifler:) 什么错误 啊
<blueghost> Stifler:) 提示什么
<Stifler> blueghost: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<blueghost> Stifler:) 照着他做，还是有问题， 再跟我说
<blueghost> Stifler:) /msg NickServ help
<Stifler> blueghost: 搞定了，我字母打错了，汗
<blueghost> Stifler:) 好的， 你去邮箱确认一下
<Stifler> blueghost: 好的
<ghosTM55> Hi all，联通官方的iPhone 4有没有被阉割?
<blueghost> Stifler:) 还可以设置保护， 如果别人用了你的名字， 就会被强制 改名， 并且锁住 你的昵称， 要继续使用，必需 解锁
<Stifler> blueghost: 嗯，我试试
<blueghost> Stifler:) 好的
<psychologe> 在XChat中，打开用户面板的快捷键可以自己设置吗？
<psychologe> 在N900上没有F7键
<TopWinStudio> 在virtualbox安装了arch linux，完事之后怎么进入到图形界面？startx不管用？
<blueghost> psychologe:) 看设置菜单
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哥们。在吗？
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 哥们。
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 怎么进入到桌面呢？arch
<psychologe> 能进快捷键的设置菜单，可有点找不到北，
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 问 gebjgd 。我是 ubuntu 党
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 哦。他似乎不再。
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 那个是他的 尸体 ????
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 看wiki，装xorg，然后装桌面。有.xinitrc文件才能startx
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 也许
<psychologe> 这个irc讨论气氛不错哦
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: 哦。
<blueghost> 各位 arch 党 站左边， ubuntu 党站右边， 其它站中间
 * blueghost 站到了右边
<TopWinStudio> ...
 * tenzu 发现自己得站三个地方
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, ?
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 看wiki
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 没人回答我问题啊，我杯具啊
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不解答
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 怎么
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 。。。。。。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 算你狠。
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 啥问题？
<ghosTM55> 问题: 联通官方的iPhone 4有没有被阉割?
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 用屁股想想
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 屁股想不出
<wzlxx> emacs 里的scratch内容可以自定义不可以？
<wzlxx> 呼叫emacser…
<blueghost> 我 有个问题， 是否 应该保持 底层的连贯性， 不知道怎么说。 应不应该 针对特定的应用而改变 底层。
<ghosTM55> emacser飘过
<ghosTM55> wzlxx: 你google一下看看，肯定是能自定义的
<ghosTM55> wzlxx: 不过我从来没用过scratch
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我 有个问题， 是否 应该保持 底层的连贯性， 不知道怎么说。 应不应该 针对特定的应用而改变 底层。
<wzlxx> ghosTM55: 看看我的问题贝
<wzlxx> ghosTM55: google过的…
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又饿死了
<ghosTM55> wzlxx: 那就不是很清楚了，你要改scratch干什么?
 * Stifler 坐到了地上
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的程序 碰到了一个问题。对于一个具体的应用， 如果不改底层， 可以用一个很恶心的办法 解决。如果要 不那么恶心的话，又得 改变底层
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)  我 有个问题， 是否 应该保持 底层的连贯性， 不知道怎么说。 应不应该 针对特定的应用而改变 底层。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)  我的程序 碰到了一个问题。对于一个具体的应用， 如果不改底层， 可以用一个很恶心的办法 解决。如果要 不那么恶心的话，又得 改变底层
<blueghost> 是该 让 底层作为一个普遍是用 的， 还是 针对特别的 应用做出修改
<TopWinStudio> 问一个很弱智的问题，arch想安装桌面的话，必须联网才行吗？
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 不算弱智,因为我不懂.
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哥们，这个可以解答吗？
<fennng> blueghost: 你的问题太深奥.
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 看wiki
<blueghost> fennng:) 怎么深奥了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 上面写了所有东西
<fennng> blueghost: 因为没人懂.
<blueghost> .....
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那你把wiki地址发我行不？不知道你说的是哪个wiki，好多个wiki呢。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, google -> arch wiki
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: okay okay
<blueghost> fennng:) 那回答我一个概念性的问题
<blueghost> fennng:) service服务， 下面包含若干个收集点
<gleerat> 我刚刚在命令行中执行了升级发行版的命令，突然想起来11.04之前存在一个bug的，它会“伤害”NTFS分区。不知道现在怎么样了。
<blueghost> fennng:) 这个明白吗
<blueghost> fennng:) 收集点下 包含 内容列表
<blueghost> fennng:) 回个话
<fennng> blueghost: 不明白
<fennng> 什么是收集点?
<yixin> 请问ubuntu下，那个E电信怎么联网？
<fennng> yixin: 我不懂
<yixin> 额
<blueghost> fennng:) 就一图书馆， 里面有几个书柜(每个书柜是一个分类)， 书柜包含很多书
<fennng> blueghost:  图书馆我明白
<blueghost> fennng:) 图书馆 就是 service, 书柜 就是收集点（收集书的），书就是内容
<fennng> blueghost: 哦
<blueghost> fennng:) 这个类比明白了吧
<TopWinStudio> okay
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ...要是我就保持底层能敏捷的改，高层和用户体验尽量不变
<fennng> blueghost: 明白, 为什么叫收集点呢,听起来怪怪的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) thx， 考虑下你的意见。 我先 弄明白一个概念，如果能够 按照一般的理解的又不用改什么东西的最好
<blueghost> fennng:) 是 collection 术语的翻译
<leaveboy> account 0 on/c
<fennng> blueghost: 哦, 呵呵,直接跟我讲术语我比较能明白.
<blueghost> 我的问题是怎么 理解 google 下 的一些 应用 的对应的概念
<blueghost> fennng:) 那我再重新类比下
<blueghost> fennng:) 图书馆 就是 service, 书柜 就是collection（收集书的），书就是resource
<fennng> blueghost: 好,我明白, 那之后呢?
<blueghost> google 包含 有 google 日历， googel 博客， google 财经数据
<blueghost> 我想问的是 google 和 日历，博客，财经数据 之间的关系 按上面 的逻辑 是怎么样的
<Stifler> 编程好男学啊
<blueghost> google 是 service, 日历，博客，财经数据 各是 collection
<fennng> blueghost: 好像关系不大, 除了用户验证是统一的google account, 其它数据并不共享吧.
<blueghost> 还是 日历，博客，财经数据 各为 不同的 service， collection 就是 他们本身
<blueghost> fennng:) 没有共享 的概念 啊
<fennng> blueghost: 当然各是service了.
<blueghost> fennng:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 改底层
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不要犹豫，改底层
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 改底层 很麻烦的。 针对 google 改底层，其他的呢，又改底层?? 我想保持 底层 的纯洁
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后逐渐鼓励用户跳一个版本号
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那就做一个封装层。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 把你原有的底层再封装一次。。。。
<blueghost> fennng:) 我当初 想 的是 google 作为一个 大图书馆， 博客 等各为一个书柜。 每个书柜内容 不同
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你这种问题其实。。不好说。因为两者都可以。。。我倾向于把恶心的问题早些解决。。否则后换无穷
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关键是 封装的底层 需要同一的接口，现在就是因为 接口因为 google 而需要特别 的修改
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 编程一个不是 统一的接口了。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 太抽象了，你画个示意图。。我们继续讨论。。虽然我基本也听懂了。。我看看你到底要改啥。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 最后还是你自己决策的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 也不是 不可以弄成 统一的接口， 但是 逻辑就要做大的修改了
<fennng> blueghost: 有底层,那也有中间层吗 ? 有的话改中间层好了.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那当初不是做成那种所谓的PROVIDER模式？
<fennng> 其实我到现在也没有搞懂在说什么,搞懂了的举手.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你先画个简单的你整个系统的架子出来。。。。
<blueghost> fennng:) 如果按你的说法，就什么 都不用改了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后再说。。。
<Stifler> 太抽象了
<blueghost> fennng:) 博客，日历等各为 一个 service 的话
<blueghost> 好吧，我说的详细一点吧
<Stifler> 像雾像雨又像风
<fennng> blueghost: 我什么也没说, 因为我跟本也没搞懂问题在哪里.
<blueghost> fennng:) 好吧，我说的详细一点
<blueghost> 主要出在认证方面
<fennng> Stifler: 其实就是水蒸汽啦.
<Stifler> fennng: - -!
<blueghost> 底层 的 是 身份验证 是跟随 service 的
<blueghost> 就是 一个 帐号，就可以访问 所有 collection
<blueghost> google 在概念上也是这样， 一个 google 帐号就可以 访问 博客，日历， 财经数据
<fennng> blueghost: 这个就是google account
<fennng> blueghost: google 就是这个模式, 你如果有网站,你也可以申请使用google ID
<fennng> blueghost: 你可以用google account, 所有的google 用户就可以登录你的网站了.
 * lemonhall 你们继续，等有人能听懂他的描述的时候，举手。。。。
<blueghost> 但问题是 google 如果要用 程序或第三方网站 访问这些服务，用的是 oauth， 而这个 oauth 是每个服务对应 oauth 验证
<fennng> blueghost: 等于是你自己不存用户信息,用户验证的时候,你就直接CALL google 的 account service.
<blueghost> fennng:) 就是说 每个 服务需要一个 独立 的验证码登录
<blueghost> fennng:) 问题是如果用第三方 的程序登录 ， 就不是 用同一个验证码来访问了。 而是不同 的服务有不同的验证码
<blueghost> fennng:) 问题是这个
<fennng> blueghost: google id 具体怎么使用我并不清楚. 应该就是一个 web service call, 返回是否登录.
<fennng> blueghost: 什么验证吗 ?
<blueghost> fennng:) 他是用 oauth 的
<fennng> blueghost: oauth 是什么 我也不懂.
<fennng> blueghost: 理论上来说, 只要一个service 专门管用户信息, 其它的service 就直接调用这个service 就是了, 有一个user manager.
<fennng> blueghost: 从架构上来说, 这是很常用的.
<blueghost> fennng:) 就是 第三方或程序 不能直接用 用户名和密码 登录的， 怕的是 第三方获得用户名和密码。 他的原理是， 第三方 申请 访问 某个网站的服务， 然后在提供服务的网站验证身份，然后向第三方返回 一个访问 token
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类软件 • x64 安装 朗文5 词典 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326768&p=2281332#p2281332 1. $http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/setup.sh 不管用，得用 $linux32 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/setup.sh 2. 复制键不能用，得用 ctrl+insert 统计信息: 发表于 由 hardywu — 2011-04-20 17:20
<blueghost> fennng:) 第三方用这个访问 token 来访问 服务。 问题就是 多个服务 的 访问 token 不同
<blueghost> fennng:) 不能 将访问token 与一个 service 关联，下面的 collection 都用这个 token 来访问。
<lemonhall> fennng: 我听懂了，因为OAUTH的对应三个服务的TOKEN不同，所以他其实把三个服务的登录分别写了一遍。。。
<lemonhall> fennng: 登录的那部分虽然代码变化量不大，但是却有三段不太一样的代码参合在底层里了。。。
<blueghost> fennng:) 如果 将 日历，博客，等看成互相独立 的 service，则可以 解决这个问题。
<fennng> blueghost: 像facebook 和google, 如果你要使用他们的用户数据, 你可以转到他们的一个接口网站上. 你应该有见过, 那个网页会告诉用户,要求用户允许那个网站得到用户信息, 这不包含用户名和密码.
<lemonhall> fennng: 估计是因为某些原因他没抽象出来一个你所谓的USER MANAGER类
<blueghost> fennng:) 这个不难做到，就是 我原来底层 中，用统一个 的身份验证 可以访问 service 下的所有 collection。但 google 这样的情况，一个collection对应一个 访问token。
<fennng> blueghost: 不过我好像都在讲架构的问题,你的问题是要修改底层还是啥的...
<kk123> 各位下午好，我想在ubuntu只升级中我想要升级的软件包该用哪条命令？
<fennng> kk123: 在console 中输入: 把我喜欢的软件都升级了.
<blueghost> fennng:) 如果要改 底层的话，身份验证 在 service 就不能只有一个，有可能是一个，也有可能是对应 collection
<kk123> fennng: 你是说没有这种做法对吗？
<blueghost> fennng:) 或者 身份验证不与 service 对应，而直接对应 collection。
<fennng> blueghost: 具体问题具体分析, 没搞定具体的问题.
<fennng> kk123: 不知道呀, 电脑又不懂你喜欢啥软件.
<blueghost> fennng:) .....
<fennng> blueghost: 讲的全是概念.
<kk123> fennng: 具体升级哪一个由我来指定啊，还是不能吗？
<luck> apt-get upgrade
<fennng> kk123: 我想可以吧. 呵, 用那个包管理器可能可以. 没做过. 应该可以打勾吧.
<blueghost> fennng:) 不是具体了吗。 原来的身份验证 是一个服务 一个身份验证。 google 的 特殊地方 是一个collection对应一个访问token
<lemonhall> blueghost: 完全不懂你苦恼的根源，看来还是得趣直接看OAUTH的资料。。。
<kk123> luck: 你那条命令会能升的都升了
<kk123> fennng: 哦
<calebot> kk123: apt-get install foo
<calebot> kk123: apt-get install foo bar whatever
<lemonhall> blueghost: 什么叫做一个collection对应一个token?
<fennng> blueghost: 我不知道 google 是怎么样管理用户信息的. 那个token 是固定的吗 ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 比如GOOGLE DOC
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你先定义一下COLLECTION
<kk123> calebot: 哦，我了解了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一篇文档对应一个TOKEN？
<fennng> 为什么说google 的每个服务都是用一个token? 实际上我们登录google 的所有服务都是用统一的ID.
<blueghost> fennng:) token -- 一个 collection 一个，固定的。
<blueghost> fennng:) 这个就是问题啊
<blueghost> fennng:) google 内部的 是同一 的帐号
<blueghost> fennng:) 第三方 的 访问，是每个服务一个访问 token
<lemonhall> fennng: 我已经听不太懂了。你加油。。。。。。和我想像的架构完全不同
<blueghost> fennng:) 如果第三方 同样是 一个 google id 访问所有 服务，就一点问题都没了。
<fennng> fennng: 每个第三方都有一个唯一的TOKEN吗 ?
<myke2> 你们还都能正常访问Google服务?
<blueghost> fennng:) 一个第三方，每个服务一个 token
<fennng> blueghost: 那你的问题在哪里? 还是没搞懂.
<blueghost> 举个例子吧
<fennng> myke2: 不知道 ,没访问
<blueghost> 原来的是， 一个公园只买一张门票
<blueghost> 可以玩所有的设施
<blueghost> 但 google 不同
<blueghost> 除了要买一个门票，博客也要一个，日历也要一个
<blueghost> 一个大公园(service),里边有 许多设施(collection)，如博客，日历。 需要访问 就要 门票(身份验证/访问token)
<blueghost> 一般的是，只要一张大门的门票，就可以 玩 所有的设施
<blueghost> 而 google 这个公园，要玩 博客 需要 博客的访问token，日历需要访问日历的token
<blueghost> 这些明白了啊
<lemonhall> fennng: 他为何不一上来就把博客，日历。。全部登录了。。然后不就好了？
<blueghost> 底层的做法是 按一般的情况做的。 一张大门的门票 就可以玩所有的设施
<blueghost> lemonhall:) google 是 针对第三方需要不同的门票。他自己的，就只需要 用户登录id 就行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我是不太懂，我觉得你是少抽象了一层。。导致你现在苦恼的要命
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 抽象了哪一层。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是如果是 google 网站内的，只需 登录一个账户就行。 但如果是程序或第三方网站，就是不同的服务有不同的访问token
<cfy> anticlockwise: 弯弯好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我管你要几张票啊，你的问题就是抽象成了，现在我有三种数据库要链接，每种数据库的链接方式，密码可能都不一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这下明白了吧
<fennng> blueghost: 那我们现在不说GOOGLE, 你的问题在哪里
<anticlockwise> cfy: 嘿嘿，好～～
<anticlockwise> cfy: Amazon第二次过了，剩下最后一次了，可能会视频会议，不过也有可能要飞去美国总部～～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不错啊.加油哦
<anticlockwise> cfy: 嘿嘿，谢谢～～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不过.我不太了解amazon.....光卖东西的?
<lemonhall> fennng: 是我理解错了还是怎么了？他好像纠结在某个问题上了
<xxc> hi
<fennng> lemonhall: 我明白GOOGLE 怎么回事了,但我还是没搞明白他的程序哪里要改.
<^k^> xxc, 好  ㍩ 
<blueghost> fennng:) 问题 是 原来是一张门票 访问所有 数据，而有些特殊的网站 不同 collection 需要不同的门票才能进去。 我原来的底层的做法是 按 一张门票访问所有数据
<xxc> 学校也可以上IRC了....终于
<fennng> blueghost: 哦,明白了.
<myke2> 学校有ipv6吧
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩……E-commerce是他们主要的，但其中也包括了许多不同的部门
<blueghost> fennng:) 如果要针对特苏的网站 要改底层， 就是要改 一个网站不能只有一个门票，而需要 有一个 collection 的对应。
<cfy> anticlockwise: o....
<cfy> myke2: 哪来ipv6......
<fennng> 你现在也要加一些服务,而这些服务要用不同的登录信息?
<myke2> cfy: 教育网不是有ipv6?
<blueghost> fennng:) 差不多
<anticlockwise> cfy: 国内他们的分部是卓越，但国内几乎没有人干的过淘宝吧～
<xxc> fennng:拉的电信的网
<cfy> anticlockwise: 呵呵.我也有买过东西.不过资料很不全.买起来不方便
<cfy> myke2: 那也许我不是教育网
<blueghost> fennng:) 如果不改底层，就要拆分 这个公园。 博客看成一个service，一个门票，日历看成一个 service，一个门票。 就像你最初 说的
<fennng> blueghost: 为什么要这么做,是想这些服务的用户不能使用其它服务吗 ?
<blueghost> fennng:) 博客，日历，财经数据 各为一个服务。而不将他们看成 google这个大的服务下的 collection
<anticlockwise> cfy: 资料很不全？
<xxc> 在讨论什么
<blueghost> fennng:) 那你别问我啊，问 google 啊。现实就是 google 这样做的
<blueghost> fennng:) 我苦恼的就是这个
<myke2> cfy: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS 哪里有下载?
<cfy> anticlockwise: 就是我买个东西.啥都没写.我还得google一下,才知道具体参数.
<blueghost> oauth 有两个 token，一个 身份 token(应该是统一对应 google 账户)，一个访问 token（不同服务之间不同）
<cfy> myke2: iso? mirrors.163.com?
<myke2> cfy: 国内镜像
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔～～卓越我不太清楚，但是Amazon.com和Amazon.co.uk的信息我觉得还是挺全的……
<fennng> blueghost: ...你这么理解不对, 他们都是不同的服务, 不能看成一个服务. 日历有个看门的, 博客有个看门的, google account 就是卖票的. 你要登录哪个服务, 就是去卖票那里买张票而已, 票是可以通用的. 但不是每个服务都卖票. 每个服务都只有检票的,认票不能人. 只有google account 认人, 认到了给票.
<blueghost> 身份token 就是大门门票， 访问 token 就是不同有了设施 不同的门票。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哦...
<blueghost> fennng:) 基本就是这样
<anticlockwise> cfy: 我要去的部门就是专门自动从外部导入数据来填充亚马逊本身的信息内容的
<blueghost> 身份token 就是google accout 卖的， 访问 token 就是不同有了设施 不同的门票。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哦.
<myke2> cfy: 看到了, 谢谢
<cfy> myke2: :)
<fennng> blueghost: google 在第三方网站应该是这样工作的. 第三方请求身份验证, 用户被转到google 一个特别的网页上登入, 登入成功后, google返回用户信息给第三方网站. 用户不在第三方网站上直接登录.
<leaveboy> 下班啦
<leaveboy> 扣盖子回家
 * NoIE 我在看电影《社交网络》，电影中满都是kde。
<myke2> cfy: metalink 怎么下?
<myke2> cfy: aria2 -M?
<fennng> 你新加的服务不直接访问底层, 你加一个中间件, 新加的服务访问中间件,中间件call底层, 然后底层返回给中间件, 中间件再包装一个用户信息, 给新服务, 新服务只能通过中间件访问底层. 你可以在中间件在控制新加的服务的权限...
<cfy> myke2: 不知道
<fennng> blueghost: 其实还是不太懂你的目的啦,乱说一通.
<leaveboy> ^_^！！！！！！！！！！！11
<blueghost> fennng:) 第三方请求 对 google 某个服务 访问权。 用户带到 google的登录，验证后，返回第三方 指定服务的访问许可
<fennng> blueghost: 你的程序和google 有关系吗 ?
<blueghost> fennng:) 你的意思 是 底层不作任何的身份验证，全部交给中间层？
<fennng> blueghost: 底层做呀, 中间层不做的. 中间层就是个导游, 帮忙买票的, 然后带你去玩, 还限制你玩这玩那.
<blueghost> fennng:) 我的程序 如果是专门针对 google 的话，就没问题了。
<blueghost> fennng:) 我消化一下
<iron_> 求助!!!3天可以安装一个LFS吗?还要截图,把遇到的问题记录下来,安装LFS的过程用什么截图?
<blueghost> fennng:) 有了 访问 token，就不需要 google 的登录了。
<fennng> blueghost: 就是你在外国旅游, 语言不通, 要找个导游翻译,没导游你什么都做不了, 但有导游你不自由,导游会限制你.
<fennng> blueghost: 对呀,中间层在底层验证后, 返回第三方一个TOKEN, 然后,第三方和中间层用这个TOKEN验证. 就不需要GOOGLE原来的验证, 但中间层还是会把TOKEN MAP到GOOGLE ID上的.
<fennng> blueghost: 但对第三方来说, 就只有TOKEN了.
<fennng> iron_: 什么 是LFS
<blueghost> fennng:) 买票的是谁啊， 你是说导游就是中间件。 如果 说是导游 买票，就是中间件来获得 验证码，然后访问就传递这个验证码到底层来进行处理。
<myke2> fennng: LFS折腾
<blueghost> fennng:) 这不就是中间件负责 验证啊。 底层只是在 http head 附这个验证码 传过去而已
<fennng> blueghost: 导游负责一切. 导游给你戴个红帽子,你就到处可以去了.不要票.票在导游手上.
<blueghost> 如果是底层负责买票的话，要不就必需顾及所有 验证的 方式，要不就 将服务拆分。一个验证码的算一个服务
<blueghost> fennng:) 就是导游 负责票啰。
<blueghost> 如果是底层的话，要不就弄个大而全的 验证方式。要不用单一的验证方式，就要努力将 服务拆分使之符合底层的验证方式。
<blueghost> 如果用 中间件负责 验证的话，底层只负责处理，中间件负责验证。
<blueghost> 哪个方式好
<fennng> blueghost: 你的问题只有你有解决,我们只是把知道的都说出来,看看能不能提醒你而已
<blueghost> fennng:) thx
<myke2> 谁用aria2?
<blueghost> fennng:) 我自己琢磨一下
<myke2> 谁用aria2下载?
<Stifler> Stifler: 你好帅
 * Stifler 脸红了
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux?
<fennng> myke2: 没用过,好用吗? 有什么特点?
<myke2> fennng: 下载东西用的
<wzlxx> tmux里C-b n如果按n的时候Ctrl没有抬起来的时候会没有用…screen里不会有这种现象…
<fennng> Stifler: ....自恋...还是人格分裂.
<fennng> myke2: p2p? rapid? http?
<Stifler> fennng: - - ! - -!
<fennng> wzlxx: tmux 和 screen 一类的?
<wzlxx> 嗯…
<myke2> fennng: 什么rapid? 其他两个要看情况, 似乎BT还是支持, http也
<fennng> wzlxx: 没用过, 只用过screen, 有点花屏的小毛病. 其它方面没得说.
<wzlxx> fennng: tmux功能更强大一点貌似，但是按键感觉不是很好…
<fennng> myke2: rapid 就是 repidshare 那种的网站. 还有megaupload, 国内出名的就是115
<fennng> wzlxx: 有什么特点? screen 可以reattach, 超爽.
<myke2> fennng: rapidshare不是一个共享的地方? 似乎不可以.
<wzlxx> tmux 也可以，具体自己看介绍，呵呵，我也刚用…不过在awesome里这个用的少了…
<fennng> myke2: 是什么界面的? GUI吗 ?
<myke2> fennng: cli
<Stifler> awesome is awesome
<fennng> myke2: 有意思, 有manager吗 ? 和 wget, curl不是一类吧?
<fennng> Stifler: i am i
<Stifler> fennng: - -!
<myke2> fennng: 和wget一类, 功能不同罢了
<fennng> myke2: 多线程?
<fennng> myke2: 功能还能不同? 都是下载吧.
<myke2> fennng: wget 能 p2p ?
<fennng> Stifler: what is awesome? linux distro?
<fennng> myke2: myke2 能 BT, 电驴?
<myke2> fennng: eMule不可以
<myke2> fennng: 主要支持BT和metalink
<Stifler> fennng: one of the best windows manager in linux,powerfull and easylly to use.
<fennng> myke2: 不敢用BT, 上传太历害.
<fennng> Stifler: windows manager? what's window manager? X?
<Stifler> fennng: of cause
<fennng> Stifler: understand, like xface, gnome, gdk....something.
<fennng> Stifler: I am using irssi on console mode with zhcon .
<Stifler> fennng: No,just like metacity in gnome
<fennng> X is too heavey.
<fennng> Stifler: metacity....new word too.....
<Stifler> fennng: you can get some helpfull information from WIKI or google.
<fennng> Stifler: lol...I am under console, don't borther launch w3m....
<fennng> ask the robot...forgot how to .
<Stifler> fennng: you can install xorg and just start them when you need
<fennng> ^k^: help
<fennng> ^k^: /help
<fennng> ^k^: g awesome
<fennng> ^k^: g awesome |
<Stifler> 问下那个贴图和贴代码的网址是多少来着？
<sheshark>  /names
<sheshark>  /topic
<fennng> ^k^: 死机器人,太阳晒屁股了, 快起来.
<Stifler> ^k^: 哈哈哈
<fennng> sheshark: 我...看能史瑞克了.
<^k^> fennng, 有多远呢？  ㍪ 
<fennng> ^k^: 机器人活了,除了耍嘴皮,其它功能全失.
<^k^> fennng, 我会听从你的命令。  ㍪ 
<fennng> ^k^: 帮我google 一下, awesome 是啥.
<fennng> 机器人就是不可靠呀...谁让它不用喂饭呢...
<sheshark> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/255631834.html?fr=middle_ask
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=326774 这个字体挺好看
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助，这是什么字体？
<fennng> Stifler: 有你好看吗 ?
<rock_940> 看起来不错呀
<Stifler> fennng: 没有...
<Stifler> rock_940: 知道是啥字体不？
<fennng> Stifler: 那不看
<fennng> Stifler: 这叫毁容体
<Stifler> fennng: ..
<sheshark> Stifler: 这个字体我好象用过
<Stifler> sheshark: 说说看?
<sheshark> Stifler: 在fvwm里面，后来fvwm进不去了，就没用了
<fennng> sheshark: 当然五官没长开的时候用过
<Stifler> sheshark: 哦
<Stifler> fennng: 要尊敬老人
<Stifler> 哈哈
<Stifler> sheshark: 能想起来叫啥不？
<sheshark> Stifler: 想不起来，在fvwm选字体里面选的，这字体脖子挺长的
<Stifler> sheshark: 脖子长性感啊,haha
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=326774
<sheshark> Stifler: 呵呵
 * Stifler 转身去倒茶
 * Stifler 啜了一口茶，清了清嗓子
<pointerroyden> 我来啦
<Stifler> oops
<Stifler> 选择主题和壁纸的那个工具叫啥来着？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么gnome-panel开了背景透明就成这样了。。。。某些部件背景“花”了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326775&p=2281463#p2281463 纠结啊。dockbarx这个部件感觉不错的。可是他的背景不能透明这个就…… PS.当我把背景设置成不透明的时候，是没有任何问题的。 ［不过gnome-panel的透明不是真正意义上的透明吧？ ...
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=326774
<wzlxx> 谁用urxvt？看看配置…字体不知道怎么配置…感觉中间的空隙有点大…
<pointerroyden> urxvt……是什么…… 好奇怪得名自
<caleb-> wzlxx: 指定个英文字体一般就好了
<wzlxx> Rxvt.font:xft:Monaco:size=10,xft:Microsoft YaHei:size=14这个是我的…
<caleb-> 两个字体 size 差那么多
<caleb-> 空隙不大才奇怪
<wzlxx> caleb-: 不是啊，全是英文也大啊…
<NoIE> 我看完《社交网络》了，我对 2004 年的 kde 还有些印象。
<caleb-> wzlxx: 把雅黑拿掉也一样？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 拿掉中文难看到很…
<pointerroyden> NoIE:早就看完了~
<NoIE> pointerroyden: 没时间看。
<pointerroyden> NoIE:2004年的时候我连windows都没用……
<NoIE> pointerroyden: 你是90后吗？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 拿掉好多了，但是中文显示不了了
<pointerroyden> 额貌似用了
<pointerroyden> 大概刚开始用……
<pointerroyden> NoIE:嗯嗯
<pointerroyden> ……算了我忘了……
<NoIE> pointerroyden: 哦。
<caleb-> wzlxx: 慢慢调吧，不同字体混用难免的
<cfy> happyaron: 又做了一次更新.修复了一个载入模块的bug
<pointerroyden> 话说，如何获得远程计算机的发行版是什么（不知道这样说对不对……
<pointerroyden> ssh连上的
<cfy> pointerroyden: 不隐藏的话,试试uname -a
<zhenbeiju55> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍫ 
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你怎么用的？我一直用xterm但是发现开多了urxvt很有优势
<caleb-> wzlxx: xterm 本来就肥
<caleb-> wzlxx: 我用 vte
<zhenbeiju55> 大家好 ~~
<pointerroyden> zhenbeiju55 好~
<zhenbeiju55> 我又回来了~~
<Stifler> sakura不错
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍫ 
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我的xterm效果调的很习惯了，如果能把urxvt弄成和xterm一样的配置就好了，vte很小吗？配置如何？
<pointerroyden> cfy:Linux kun530 2.6.18-164.6.1.el5xen #1 SMP Tue Nov 3 17:53:47 EST 2009 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<pointerroyden> cfy: 我看不出来……
<caleb-> wzlxx: urxvt 和 xterm 有不少兼容选项的
<caleb-> wzlxx: vte 好处是不需要 XIM
<cfy> pointerroyden: 不知道
<pointerroyden> cfy 哦
<wzlxx> caleb-: VTE不是库吗？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 记得roxterm就是基于这个的…我也用过一段时间的roxterm
<caleb-> wzlxx: 嗯，我用 evilvte, 不适合一般人使用
<wzlxx> caleb-: 很难配置？
<caleb-> wzlxx: vte 配置本来就少
<caleb-> wzlxx: xterm / rxvt 配置多如繁星
<pointerroyden> 我只会用konsole或者gnometerminal的……
<wzlxx> caleb-: 为啥不适合一般人用？
<caleb-> wzlxx: http://www.calno.com/evilvte/
<wzlxx> caleb-: evilvte很小吗？
<caleb-> wzlxx: evilvte 小，可是 vte 不小
<Stifler> sakura也不错
<caleb-> sakura bug 太多，连个 changelog 也没有
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我没有VTE库
<caleb-> 想知道 sakura 各版本改了啥，要自己 diff
<Stifler> caleb-: 用起来没啥不方便的啊
<Stifler> 直接apt装
<caleb-> Stifler: 只是你没遇到啊
<Stifler> caleb-: 比如?
<wzlxx> caleb-: 还好啊…上来就能用了，呵呵…
<wzlxx> caleb-: 系统占用上怎么用？
<wzlxx> 怎么样？
<caleb-> Stifler: sakura 切换个 tab / tabbar, window size 就跑掉了
<caleb-> Stifler: 对程序员来说完全无法忍受
<caleb-> 不能保持 80x24 的终端全是垃圾
<caleb-> wzlxx: 基本等于 vte 库的占用，evilvte 相对来说趋近于零
<wzlxx> 我全屏，呵呵
<wzlxx> awesome
<wzlxx> caleb-: 那个上来就挺好的配置…
<Stifler> caleb-: 怪不得呢，我只用来简单操作
<debianer> hi
<^k^> debianer, 好  ㍫ 
<wzlxx> caleb-: gnome-pty-helper只要用VTE，这个就少了不啊…
<caleb-> wzlxx: 可以关掉 gnome-pty-helper 的
<caleb-> wzlxx: 喜欢精简的就表用 vte 了
<wzlxx> caleb-: 怎么关？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 我是用途特殊所以用 vte
<caleb-> wzlxx: 把 lastlog / utmp / wtmp log 都关掉就不会开 gnome-pty-helper
<caleb-> wzlxx: gnome-pty-helper 纯粹只是用来 log
<wzlxx> caleb-: 看看你配置…
<caleb-> wzlxx: 你还是用 urxvt 吧
<caleb-> wzlxx: mlterm 也可以考虑
<wzlxx> 哦…呵呵…
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你说的那个evilvte上来不用配置，默认的配置挺好的，呵呵…
<moriramar> 我無语了，現在TOEFL+GRE比原來TOEFL/GRE中任一場都偏宜呀……
<caleb-> wzlxx: evilvte gtk2 版本无法缩小视窗
<caleb-> wzlxx: evilvte gtk3 版本才能缩小视窗
<lemonhall> caleb-: VTE?
<caleb-> 主要是 vte resize 很难搞
<hceasy> 去哪里下载电影，用什么软件转换
 * lemonhall caleb- 你就说结论吧。。哪个最好用？
<hceasy> 去哪里下载电影，用什么软件转换
<caleb-> lemonhall: 每个人不一样啊，我推荐 rxvt
<caleb-> lemonhall: 想用中文就 xterm / urxvt
<hceasy> 去哪里下载电影，用什么软件转换
<caleb-> 因为大家需求不同，所以终端上百种
<wzlxx> caleb-:  你说的对，那个不能缩小
<hceasy> 去哪里下载电影，用什么软件转换？很难搞
 * caleb- 还没遇到啥影片 linux 不能播的
<hceasy> 去哪里下载电影，用什么软件转换？？？？
 * wzlxx mplayer基本全能…
<DaBao> 这么多下载电影的地方，居然会找不到？
<hceasy> 往手机上复制。。。。
<DaBao> 再不会，上电驴啊
<wzlxx> ls
<hceasy> 电驴不是封了？
<emacsyin> 最近有没有能访问的好网站阿？单独发给我阿
<DaBao> 封了一个就算封了？
<hceasy> 而且500kb的速度。。。。。
<wzlxx> 谁会把xterm的配置转成rxvt的？一模一样的转…
<hceasy> 下载也不能太大
<caleb-> wzlxx: 100% 一样不容易啊
<caleb-> wzlxx: rxvt 系统都不支持闪烁的
<wzlxx> caleb-: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我的urxvt，我没有用闪烁，我的配置很简单…
<wzlxx> caleb-: 要不你看看？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那就自己调啊
<uni00> sensors显示温度temp1 temp2 temp3是什么意思
<caleb-> http://xkcd.com/888/ # Heaven
<caleb-> http://www.swfme.com/view/1046212 # Hell
<wzlxx> caleb-: 看看http://code.bulix.org/lbagcr-79739
<caleb-> wzlxx: 没几个嘛
<wzlxx> caleb-: 就是啊，但是就是调的不一样…
<wzlxx> 还有颜色…
<uni00> sensors显示温度temp1 temp2 temp3是什么意思
<wzlxx> caleb-: 他们的颜色项似乎不一样…
<caleb-> wzlxx: 默认不一样，但 urxvt 可以调的
<wzlxx> urxvt能不能用pixelsize?
<caleb-> 可以用 bitmap font
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你能不能看下我的XTERM的配置里的字体如何转成urxvt的…其他的都好说了，就字体…
<DaBao> zh_CN是简体中文，zh_TW是繁体中文，那zh_SG是什么中文啊？
<caleb-> 新加坡
<DaBao> 哦，谢谢
<caleb-> 基本没人用
<caleb-> zh_HK 还有点用处
<ghosTM55> 大家晚上好
<DaBao> 现在明白了
<caleb-> DaBao: 打宝？
<caleb-> 抢怪
<DaBao> ？？
<caleb-> 下副本
<DaBao> (→_→)...
<DaBao> 我是收到Kdenlive的邮件，问zh_CN、zh_TW、zh_SG是怎么一回事，老外不懂的
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我英文调的一样了，中文怎么办呢？
<lei`> grub自动检查设置的命令是什么啊
<caleb-> DaBao: 一般只需要搞 zh_CN、zh_TW，最多加上 zh_HK
<caleb-> DaBao: 不过通常是有人翻译再加上就行
<DaBao> 嗯，所以要跟他们解释一下
<caleb-> DaBao: 有些软件只有 zh_CN, 有些只有 zh_TW
<DaBao> zh_CN、zh_TW一般也只是词汇习惯而已
<caleb-> 两岸互相瞧不起对方的翻译啊
<adam8157> DaBao: 新加坡
<caleb-> 其实就是个习惯问题
<DaBao> 我是经常借鉴对岸的，呵呵
<caleb-> 整体来说，两岸的翻译水平都很糟
<caleb-> 牛人只好直接看鸟语
<DaBao> 这个。。。。，好歹还是有贡献的
<DaBao> 个人认为，在翻译与教程方面的投入，不亚于开发新的软件
<jiero> 呃。其实不是那样的。翻译的人恐怕不知道中文中用什么词。
<DaBao> 特别是在 Linux 普及、推广方面
<jiero> 我就是这样。
<jiero> 而且中文的术语不好找——缺失很多。
<DaBao> 实际我在翻译时也经常这样
<DaBao> 所以只能用大家基本看得懂的。。。。
<jiero> 大中华区的学术也全从英文翻译么。。。
<jiero> 直接用英文好了。。。
<jiero> 利于交流。
<jiero> Linux Deepin收到了好多捐助。。。
<jiero> 真的好多——我的印象里。“这次Websense捐赠的是三十余台塔式服务器和刀片服务器，和信创天捐赠了相应的存储设备和后续提供公开服务需要的带宽资源。”
<DaBao> 可对菜鸟就惨了，我那徒弟英语都过级了，可让他看点英文菜单都还犯晕
<jiero> 不习惯。
<jiero> 拒绝习惯。
<jiero> 我看中文的菜单犯晕。根本看不懂。。。
<DaBao> 只能是各取所需了
<jiero> 因为菜单项目没用过。。。
<DaBao> 有点翻译，也给别人多点选择
<jiero> 有人买了humble bundle了吗
<emacsyin> 各位，最近有啥好网站吗？
<emacsyin> 有图片的网站都访问不了了
<pocoyo> 我的系统开机后进入启动gdm后 需要等待10+s 才能完全显示出桌面 这是怎么回事?
<pocoyo> 有人在吗
<DaBao> 这应该问你自己
<pocoyo> DaBao: 为啥？
<DaBao> 你自己是怎么折腾的？
<pocoyo> DaBao: 没折腾
<DaBao> 不是有一个启动测速的工具么？找来，看看到底是哪个环节消耗了时间
<pocoyo> DaBao: 那个测不到这里
<DaBao> 。。。。
<DaBao> 等待高手支招
<DaBao> 日志呢？
<pocoyo> DaBao: 你想要啥日志 我都帖
<DaBao> 看不懂，你让EE看吧
<DaBao> EE是万能的，呵呵
<DaBao> 哎，看书、看书，5月底就考试了，现在还一半都没看完呢。。。。
<ofan> DaBao: bootchart?
<DaBao> ofan: 是
<cfy> DaBao: 啥考试?
<DaBao> 企业培训师
<ghosTM55> cfy: hello，最近怎么样
<cfy> ghosTM55: hi,在学习common lisp.你scheme学的咋样了?
<cfy> moriramar: 在Haskell中，变量不能赋值，没有循环，甚至没有程序流程，一切都是函数。......
<cfy> moriramar: 不能赋值,要变量做啥...
<microcai> cfy:  递归进去
<microcai> cfy:  递归的时候，就赋值了嘛
<cfy> microcai: 绝对的说...不能赋值...
<ofan> cfy: 函数自变量阿
<microcai> cfy:  递归的时候，就赋值了嘛
<microcai> cfy:  递归可以作为参数，算初始化，不算赋值
<wxg> 有谁知道 window下的python输出中文时显示没权限的错误
<kenifanying> 上海交大的镜像挂了？???
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 用VM安装Ubuntu9.04升级10.04内核出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326791&p=2281633#p2281633 问题描述：正如大多数人遇到的问题，我用VMware安装的Ubuntu9.04，利用自动更新功能升级到10.04，安装完毕，进入文字界面发现他自己kill了好多进程，然后重启时出现： Kernel panic: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-blo ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，bitlbee 配置中配置文件位置使用绝对路径，还是相对路径，还是都可以？谢谢
<chgtg> kenifanying: tw的也无法update了，是不是在大规模更新？
<kenifanying> chgtg, 不知道，问题是我用debian squeeze，不会有什么更新的呀……
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<kenifanying> chgtg, 算了，改用ustc了……
<happyaron> cfy: perl po2db.pl test.db gnome/*.po                    /dev/shm
<happyaron> fileparse(): need a valid pathname at po2db.pl line 6
<happyaron> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at po2db.pl line 6.
<cfy> happyaron: 是最新版本么?
<happyaron> cfy: 刚 git pull
<cfy> happyaron: 我试试,
<happyaron> cfy: thx
<cfy> happyaron: 悲剧...我正常..
<cfy> happyaron: 我找找
<ghosTM55> cfy: 我后来没学成，最近太忙
<cfy> happyaron: 用./po2db.pl
<cfy> happyaron: 等下
<happyaron> ubuntu 11.04翻译截止时间还有45分钟，有啥问题快说！
<happyaron> 再不说来不及解决了！
<kenifanying> 问个源的问题，对于同个源，比如ftp.sjtu.edu.cn,是用http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn快点还是ftp://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn快些？？？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 一般推荐 http
<DaBao> 那个中文的计算器还在不？一定要保留哈~！
<kenifanying> caleb-, 怎么mirrors.ustc.edu.cn上推荐用ftp？
<happyaron> DaBao: 据说修了
<happyaron> DaBao: 哈哈
<DaBao> 哎。。。。。
<caleb-> kenifanying: 一般来说 http 较快，但不绝对
<caleb-> kenifanying: http / ftp 本来速度就互有胜负
<kenifanying> 最近科大换了个服务器，添加了个mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/mirrors6.ustc.edu.cn的域名，大牛们看看上面用的是什么服务器，nginx还是apache?
<DaBao> 那个计算器的翻译应该算是一个彩蛋才对
<kenifanying> caleb-, ftp不是每次下载一个文件后都得重新登录下？
<kenifanying> caleb-, 这样浪费在匿名登录上的时间应该会多点吧？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: hi
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 装arch了吗？？
<happyaron> DaBao: 但也不能让计算器无法使用啊。
<happyaron> DaBao: 我倒是挺喜欢做成彩蛋，但是不能影响使用。
<DaBao> 这到也是
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: hallo~没有啊
<einKindvonGott> 咱是debian党~
<liubii> 晚上好
<liubii> 谁能推荐个好的黑客论坛呀 国内 国外的都可以
<DaBao> 哎，用apt-p2p的人有点少嘛。。。。
<Yangtse> 求一个好用的aircrack教程
<liubii> yangtse 谷歌吧 有个很简单的 但是木有WAP2的
<happyaron> liubii: 都是骗钱的，哈哈
<NoIE> DaBao: apt-p2p 可以从 ppa 上直接下载吗？
<DaBao> 大家快来apt-p2p啊！！
<liubii> happy 找好多都不好  推荐个呗
<happyaron> liubii: 交钱然后让你啥也不会。
<Yangtse> 用了那个，一直失败。
<DaBao> 第三方的好像不行，我只是改了官方源
<Yangtse> wep的
<NoIE> 我暂时不用了。
<Yangtse> 一直上不去网
<Yangtse> 不知道密码。
<liubii> 问了好多人都不知道- -  就没有像看雪那样好的论坛。。 哎
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦哦。怎么不换arch呢。
<z_eno_z> 我的
<caleb-> DaBao: google apt-fast
<happyaron> liubii: xfcous还好点，但是几乎没啥发言了
<Yangtse> 求助，手机上网很慢，搜索不便。
<microcai> liubii:  学术不正
<DaBao> NoIE: 不过，我没禁PPA，一样能更新的
<z_eno_z> 我的firefox4里不能进行中文输入法的切换
<NoIE> DaBao: 哦。。。那我还是试试试吧。
<DaBao> caleb-: 我就是从 apt-fast 转了来玩 p2p 的，结果发现人比较少
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我到现在还没搞明白怎么出来桌面。
<cfy> happyaron: 呃,你是用链接的么?
<happyaron> cfy: 不是
<cfy> happyaron: 用链接多,还是直接用的多?
<z_eno_z> 我的firefox4里不能进行中文输入法的切换（用的是fcitx)，请教一下，
<cfy> happyaron: 载入模块那里比较麻烦....
<happyaron> cfy: 有一种方法能让我用它就行啊
<cfy> happyaron: 是直接的么?
<happyaron> cfy: 直接的多
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 什么桌面?
<cfy> happyaron: 那我直接了.以后你要是图方便alias好了.
<happyaron> cfy: alias?
<DaBao> 要是能把 apt-p2p 与 apt-fast 融合一下就好了
<cfy> happyaron:  shell的
<cfy> happyaron: 你再试试
<happyaron> OK
<cfy> happyaron: 主要是lib的路径搞起来有点麻烦.
<zorion> 我来拉
<zorion> wpa_suppcliant 怎么通过mac指定连接的路由器？
<cfy> happyaron: alias po2db='/path/to/po2db.pl'好了
<zorion> 我这有两个相同essid的路由，老连到不想连的那个..
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，那运行的时候呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 是perl po2db.pl，还是./po2db.pl
<cfy> happyaron: 运行就 po2db 参数就好了.
<cfy> happyaron: 现在无所谓只要那个pm和这个po2db.pl在一个文件夹里就行
<cfy> happyaron: 和以前一样
<happyaron> cfy: 能写下现在的参数都有啥么
<happyaron> cfy: 简单写下用法。。。
<cfy> happyaron: po2db.pl [db.sqlite [tabfile]] files
<happyaron> cfy: tabfile是？
<cfy> happyaron: table name
<happyaron> ok
<cfy> happyaron: 这个table name是通过是否存在table这个文件判断的
<happyaron> cfy: 没明白
<cfy> happyaron: 如果table不存在则是table,存在就是一个po
<cfy> happyaron: 程序的判断
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: arch linux，有个哥们说这个特好。
<happyaron> cfy: o
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试咋样?
<happyaron> cfy: 正在
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: linux都差不多吧, 就是各发行版的目的不一样, 操作细节
<einKindvonGott> 上也有不同.
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦的是。
<happyaron> cfy: 暂时没发现问题，谢谢！
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 你玩emacs的gnus么?
<cfy> happyaron: 是不是有个数字输出?
<Yangtse> aircrack 为什么指定c6
<cheng> 求教个很严肃的问题，我的linux分区太大了，想缩小点，但有不想重装怎么版呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 没
<happyaron> cfy: 看到了
<Yangtse> 我的mon0显示channel -1
<happyaron> cfy: 后面有个非正常字符
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,要不要去掉?
<happyaron> cfy: 不要
<xiamx> cheng, 先整理碎片，然后缩小分区
<cheng> xiamx: 能说的具体点不，我的新手
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 没呢，这几天写报告，都没时间学习emacs了。一会还要写报告。
<cfy> happyaron: 我垓下
<zorion> wpa_suppcliant 怎么指定mac地址？
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux？
<xiamx> cheng, 你的linux分区是 ext3/4?
<cfy> happyaron: 好了,pull
<cheng> xiamx: 512M ext4 ，还有53Glvm逻辑
<wzlxx> ifconfig eth0 hw ether XX：XX：XX：XX：XX：XX
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<ofan> cheng: lvm可以直接缩小吧
<wzlxx> 呼叫tmuxer?
<xiamx> cheng, 是的 lvm可以直接缩小的
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似速度变慢了.....
<wzlxx> ofan: 你不是用urxvt吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 是
<xiamx> cheng, 先把你lvm里面的逻辑分区缩小了
<wzlxx> 字体是怎么配置的？我怎么配置来配置去都配置不好字体呢…
<cheng> xiamx: 是lvm2 ，我搜一下试试，你有具体操作吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • vim 入门的一个问题 很抓狂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326796&p=2281705#p2281705 光标移动的问题，不知道如何在把光标移到行末的时候总落在最后 一个字母上。重新输入的时候就是最后一个字母不知道怎么处理 不会想windows下一样 移到行末就 一道最后一个字母后面，继续输入的时候跟在最后一个字母 ...
<ofan> wzlxx: xft:Terminus:pixelsize=12,xft:WenQuanYi Bitmap Song:pixelsize=12
<wzlxx> ofan: Rxvt.font: xft:DejaVu Sans Mono:book:autohint=True:size=9.8, \
<wzlxx> 	   xft: Microsoft YaHei:book:autohint=True:size=10这是我的配置，配置了半天了…
<cfy> happyaron: 也许是错觉....
<xiamx> cheng, 你需要先把lvm内的分区缩小了，可能要用到resize2fs，如果你不会用命令行的话就去下个 gparted livecd
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 哈,写报告...有你忙的喽~
<cheng> xiamx: 可是我没看到缩小的选项阿
<xiamx> cheng, 你挂载了么？
<happyaron> cfy: 吃饭，回来说。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 崩溃的说。得熬夜写。那是真熬夜。
<cheng> xiamx: 挂载了
<xiamx> cheng,先要卸载掉
<xiamx> cheng, 但是估计你现在用着呢，
<wzlxx> ofan :同样的字体配置在xterm里和urxvt里都不一样…
<xiamx> cheng, 所以还是重启用个 Gparted LiveCD比较好
<xiamx> cheng, 记得把你/home的东西备份了
<wzlxx> ofan: 看看你的配置…
<ofan> wzlxx: 可以调字体间距和行距
<cheng> 我有个debian live U盘可以不
<wzlxx> ofan: 如果开多个窗口发现还是urxvt节省一点…
<ggarlic> 打扰下各位，这里提不提供debian问题解答  :D
<microcai> ggarlic:  提供
<microcai> ggarlic:  但是不提供对专有软件的解答
<ofan> wzlxx: 是阿
<yangtse> airodump-ng -c 1 --bssid 00:11:50:F0:BF:E0 -w wep mon0
<caleb-> ggarlic: 这里不提供 plmm
<wzlxx> ofan: 看看你的配置…呵呵
<yangtse> # aireplay-ng -1 20 -a 00:11:50:F0:BF:E0 -e belkin54g -h 00:26:C6:40:49:E0 mon0
<yangtse> 21:52:03  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: 00:11:50:F0:BF:E0) on channel -1
<yangtse> 21:52:03  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 哈哈, 乃太可爱了. 话说我也崩溃中, 邮件这块倍儿难~~
<einKindvonGott> 搞不明白...
<yangtse> 这个是什么原因
<yangtse> 不是应该auth的吗？
<ealgeqing> 各位晚上好
<zach1> vim里复制到系统剪切板"+y好像没有用啊？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 这样。我先忙了。不然又得很晚了。
<ofan> wzlxx: https://github.com/ofan/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: OK~赶紧忙吧
<ggarlic> ok，是这样，昨天我在虚拟机里装了个debian squeeze，只安装了基本系统，然后我把sourcelist改成了unstable，升级完之后，安装gnome-core时提示我python2.5-gtk python2.5-cairo python2.5-gobject是虚拟包，无法安装，依赖他们的包全都装不了，gnome也就装不上。我该怎么办
<yangtse> 谁指点一下aircrack
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 嗯，你也忙巴
<microcai> ggarlic:  ... ... 这是你自己要这样折腾的，别人就帮不了了
<yangtse> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack
<yangtse> 打不开
<caleb-> ggarlic: unstable 正在搞 gnome transition, 短期内不能装是正常滴
<ealgeqing> 有谁使用过 QT for linux吗？
<caleb-> ggarlic: 另外 unstable 抛弃 python2.5 鸟
<xiamx> cheng, 有gparted就行，不然你也可以i用命令行
<ofan> ealgeqing: 天天用
<caleb-> ggarlic: unstable 遇到 transition 不能装特定软件是很正常滴
<ggarlic> microcai caleb- 看来人品不好。。还是退回stable吧。testing现在稳定么
<ealgeqing> 官方网站上的下载速度太慢了  我又不知道软件管理中心那个下那个版本 有好多种哦
<ofan> ealgeqing: 装任意一个qt程序就会自动装了
<caleb-> ggarlic: 这阵子 transition 一狗票，除非之前是长期 unstable 用户，不然都会很惨
<ofan> ealgeqing: 官方的是sdk 比较大,runtime只需要20M+
<cheng> xiamx: 可是我上wiki上查  上面说GParted目前尚不支持逻辑卷管理器（LVM），这个功能可能会在将来的版本中出现。[3]
<imadper> 问下,linux里面怎么看ip什么时候到期呀?
<ofan> imadper: dhcp服务器定的过期时间
<imadper> 我们学校的dhcp挂了,现在我还能上,我想看看还有多久ip租赁到期~
<ealgeqing> ofan: 我看到office centre里面有好几种QT 4 setting /Designer /Assistant//linguist这三个下哪个阿？还是任意一个都可以？
<imadper> ofan: 这个可以查的吧?
<einKindvonGott> ggarlic: 汗~~真能折騰啊~~
<imadper> ofan: 我现在在本机可以查ip到期时间吗?
<imadper> ofan: 我同学在
<zorion> imadper, 挂了更好，自己指定
<ofan> imadper: 服务器上可以看
<ealgeqing> ofan: runtime是不是online安装的？
<imadper> ofan: 我同学在win下可以查
<imadper> zorion: 自己指定的登陆不了...
<ofan> ealgeqing: 从源里装 当然要下载
<wzlxx> ofan: 多谢
<ofan> imadper: 绑定mac了吧
<imadper> zorion: 自己指定的根本连不上,必须通过dhcp,不知道为啥
<ealgeqing> ofan: 哦  谢谢 我查查 还不大熟悉
<imadper> ofan: 没有绑定,确实没有绑定
<ofan> imadper: 那就是不允许静态ip了
<imadper> ofan: 恩,是
<imadper> ofan: 但是,我估计过一会儿我就到期了,现在本机不能查看ip到期时间吗?
<xiamx> cheng, 或许 system-config-lvm可以
<zorion> imadper, dhcp挂了，大家都上不去，会有人找管理的
<xiamx> zorion, 如果大家都这么想就杯具了
<ofan> imadper: dhcp链接的时候应该会有信息,到期会自动续期
<wzlxx> ofan: urxvt用着还是可以的，awesome+urxvt我就不用tmux了
<ofan> wzlxx: 你会需要tmux的
<ofan> wzlxx: urxvt会挂
<caleb-> screen++
<ealgeqing> 请教大家一个问题：office.org里面不能切换输入发？（ctrl+space）
<wzlxx> ofan: 为嘛？
<ofan> wzlxx: urxvt挂了你的当前工作全没了
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗…那还不如用xterm了啊…
<ofan> wzlxx: xterm也照样会崩溃
<caleb-> urxvt 和 xterm 还不是一样
<caleb-> 终端哪那么容易崩溃
<moriramar> caleb-++
<ofan> 崩溃过n次
<zorion> xterm 和rxvt 哪个好？
<moriramar> ofan: 你都做了些什麼？
 * caleb- 的终端从不崩溃
<ofan> moriramar: 不稳定
<wzlxx> ofan: tmux不支持那样操作，C-b n按C-b然后不松手按n
<ofan> wzlxx: ....你绑定c-n不就是了
 * moriramar 除內核和 Flash 外其它基本無問題。
<wzlxx> ofan: 不一样…
<wzlxx> ofan: screen就支持…
<caleb-> moriramar: 内核啥问题？
<ofan> wzlxx: 我这就可以
<ofan> wzlxx: c-b 不放c,再按n就等于绑定c-n
<wzlxx> ofan: 我知道…但是screen里C-a n就可以那样…
<ealgeqing> 下载的应用程序安装包 我用不用设定其安装路径阿？
<caleb-> ealgeqing: 不用
<wzlxx> ealgeqing: 默认就行
<ealgeqing> caleb-: 谢谢
<ofan> wzlxx: 你仔细看看吧,screen 里也是绑定的c-n
<ofan> wzlxx: next ^@ ^N sp n
 * iGnome 看到ctrl热键就呕吐的。
<iGnome> aBiNg: 。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<wzlxx> ofan: 真的？
<iGnome> cfy: 最近干嘛了
<ofan> wzlxx: ^N 就是ctrl-n
<ofan> wzlxx: 一个命令绑定了多个键,方便使用
<ealgeqing> Cannot write to directory "/opt".
<ealgeqing> 是不是提示我必须用sudo来执行阿？
<iGnome> 死阿兵
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 你被收了没
<wzlxx> ofan: 我习惯^N
 * adam8157 同问
<iGnome> 都休眠
<ealgeqing> office.org 里面如何输入中文阿？ 我貌似切换不了输入法阿？ 我在gedit里面都能正常启动
<lemonhall> blueghost: 搞定了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 搞定了
<lemonhall> blueghost: edison0354 昨天那个女的。。搞定了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<iGnome> lemonhall: 啥样子的。
<wzlxx> ofan: 感觉urxvt怎么跳字体都和xterm不一样…
<ealgeqing> 求救阿  求救阿 office 里面如何输入中文阿？
<ofan> wzlxx: 当然了
<wzlxx> ofan: 能调成一样吗…
<ofan> wzlxx: 应该行吧,我没怎么用过xterm
<kdlijian> ealgeqing: office.org是什么？
<afddd> 我是新手 刚装好一个linux 想备份下 弄坏了 再还原下 省得重新装 应该怎么弄啊
<wzlxx> ofan: 感觉urxvt的字间距调成0还是大
<ealgeqing> kdlijian: linux下的office软件阿  相当于 MSword
<ofan> wzlxx: 可以为负数....
<kdlijian> ealgeqing: 那叫openoffice好不好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没给你看过？
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/note/146387671/
<qinglingquan> wzlxx: 肯定能调成一样的。
<kdlijian> ealgeqing: 我还以为微软出的免费在线office呢
<ealgeqing> kdlijian:  我看错了 呵呵 反正后面没说错把  那个怎么输入中文阿?
<wzlxx> ofan: 你看我的字体设置Rxvt.font: xft: DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=13, xft: Microsoft YaHei:pixelsize=16
<ofan> wzlxx: 我咋看...
<kdlijian> ealgeqing: 不晓得诶，我的能。
<ealgeqing> kdlijian: 呵呵 还是谢谢了 我继续搜索  百度搜完了 我搜索GOOGLE去
<uni00> sensors里面temp1 temp2 temp3三个温度哪个是cpu？
<wzlxx> ofan: 英文两者一样…中文不一样…中英文urxvt大…中文间也是urxvt大
<afddd> tar 备份 还原回去 原来的东西还在 在还原之前是不是要吧以前的都删除啊
 * adam8157 求国王杯决赛转播地址...
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩 有这问题,建议换字体,都用点阵的,字号不要太大,等宽和非等宽的不要混用
<wzlxx> ofan: 看我上面的字体…
<adam8157> wzlxx: 那是urxvt的bug
<uni00> 没人整sensors么？
<kdlijian> ealgeqing: 什么输入法呢？
<happyaron> cfy: back
<ofan> wzlxx: 看不了...
<adam8157> wzlxx: 好久好久的bug了...中文间距大
<happyaron> cfy: 为啥变慢了呢
<ofan> adam8157: 有补丁了
<uni00> kdlijian: 还听小左的？
<afddd> uni00, sensors怎么了？
<kdlijian> uni00: go die
<cfy> happyaron: 有没别的问题?
<cfy> happyaron: 断网了...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 那不改啊？
<cfy> iGnome: 最近学习lisp,lol
<adam8157> ofan: 据说官方还没采纳, aur里有
<happyaron> cfy: 暂时没有
<uni00> afddd: temp1 temp2 temp3哪个是cpu温度？
<happyaron> cfy: 有的话我明天和你说
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<uni00> afddd: 它们代表什么温度？
<cfy> happyaron: 好的.发我邮件也可以.
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 我有问题.
<uni00> kdlijian: fuck
<cfy> iGnome: perl的问题.
<ofan> adam8157: 据说urxvt作者很多补丁都不接受...
<cfy> iGnome: use lib里面好麻烦啊....
<afddd> uni00,  我的就一个 有名字的哇
<adam8157> ofan: wzlxx: 所以我在用xterm
<uni00> afddd: 偶的没有
<afddd> uni00,  风扇速度 电压什么的都有啊
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯，xterm开多了占用大…
<ofan> adam8157: 本来也想换,不过urxvt习惯了
<uni00> afddd: 不知道怎么回事，恩这些都有，但是有三个温度
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没感觉...
<uni00> afddd: 不知道怎么回事
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯
<qinglingquan> urxvt我用等宽点阵没出现这种情况 。
<wzlxx> adam8157: 当然没有感觉了，嘿嘿，我的2G内存，平时使用120M作用
<wzlxx> 嘿嘿，心里作用而已…
<uni00> temp1:       +32.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
<uni00> temp2:       +33.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +80.0°C)  sensor = thermal diode
<cfy> wzlxx: xterm +screen?
<uni00> temp3:       +37.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
<afddd> uni00,  温度都差不多就行 ， 可能是 主板 和显卡 的 hddtemp 你也可以看看硬盘温度
<uni00> afddd: 我的是集成显卡
<uni00> afddd: 没有传感器
<uni00> afddd: 硬盘温度我不关心
<wzlxx> cfy: awesome+emacs再用screen快捷键太多了，我有tmux…
<uni00> afddd: 如果一个是cpu的一个是主板的，那另一个是什么？
<afddd> uni00,  可能都是cpu温度 ，双核的cpu？
<uni00> afddd: 恩双核的
 * adam8157 awesome+xterm+screen
<afddd> uni00,  可能是 两个核心的温度 加一个 cpu 外面的温度
<uni00> afddd: 如果其中两个是cpu温度，那我的cpu只有33度左右？
<cfy> wzlxx: 一般啊
<wzlxx> adam8157: 以前是awesome+xterm+screen,现在用了awesome+urxvt（tmux备用）
<ofan> wzlxx: 你肯定不用chrome
<afddd> uni00,  正常啊 我的cpu就是34
<wzlxx> ofan: 你咋知道滴？俺ff
<uni00> afddd: 你现在室温多少？
<ofan> wzlxx: 用chrome不可能只占120M内存...
<afddd> uni00, 15
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵…我就是因为这个不用的
<wzlxx> ofan: 节省优先，哈哈…
<uni00> afddd: 你是怎么让温度前面显示名字的？
<afddd> uni00,  我也是菜鸟 我的本来就显示的哇
<afddd> uni00,  你是什么系统啊
<uni00> afddd: 呃，我的装上lm_sensors之后什么都不显示我又看文档重编了内核才有的温度
<ofan> wzlxx: 我是尽可能的利用,我也2g内存,有时候都不够用
<uni00> afddd: gentoo
<afddd> uni00,  你高手哇 gentoo 我还不会装呢，哈哈
<afddd> uni00,  你知道 怎么备份 linux 吗
<uni00> afddd: 我这有高手，手把手地教了三遍才独立装上了一次
<uni00> afddd: 不清楚
<uni00> afddd: 没试过
<afddd> uni00, 呵呵 那何不 问问身边的高手 怎么搞定这个温度问题
<uni00> afddd: 他不玩这个
<afddd> 你是cui 有桌面吗
<uni00> afddd: awesome＋xterm
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • draftsight能不能画三维图？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326803&p=2281782#p2281782 本人机械专业，要求不高，能画出一些简单的比如齿轮，机器零件就行。。。不用渲染的。。。 下午装好后发现找不到地方画长方体，命令还没试过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 YOTERYE — 2011-04-20 22:31
<iGnome> cfy: .. 啥
<wzlxx> 算了，反正用中文的时候也不多
<wzlxx> 就这样用吧…
<afddd> uni00,  不知道我是用 openbox
<uni00> afddd: 截个图看看，没试过openbox
<uni00> afddd: blackbox倒是装过一次，不过没折腾，太难用
<afddd> 关掉了 现在是用笔记本上的
<uni00> afddd: 现在用的什么系统
<afddd> uni00,  xp啊
<einKindvonGott> 有debian user在吗? 对岸的源挂了?
 * aBiNg 问：cups 共享打印机驱动给 Windows 用户必须通过 smb 么？
<wzlxx> 笔记本用awesome多好啊…
<uni00> afddd: 用的什么客户端？我一直在找xp下能上irc的客户端但是没整好
<uni00> wzlxx: 偶用的CRT
<soiamso> aBiNg: 为什么要有驱动？
<afddd>  xchat
<uni00> afddd: 好用么？
<aBiNg> soiamso: 嗯？没驱动 win 怎么打印？
<wzlxx> uni00: 笔记本接CRT？？lol
<uni00> wzlxx: no，台机
<soiamso>  aBiNg: 这个
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和你探讨一个问题
<soiamso> aBiNg: 一般是win自己装
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 因为生活好了，才有创新吗
<afddd> uni00,  很好用啊，简单 我电脑一般不关机 睡觉和合起来
<uni00> afddd: 有空试试
<aBiNg> soiamso: 嗯。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是生活不好，才逼迫创新 的
<aBiNg> soiamso: win 可恶的，没打印机连着还不让装，有这种情况
<adam8157> einKindvonGott: 用163吧
<afddd> uni00, 你系统 现在大小多少啊
<soiamso> aBiNg: 我记得共享装大多数有权限问题
<uni00> afddd: 不清楚
<blueghost> adam8157:) 163 是指的什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 因为生活好了，才有创新吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是生活不好，才逼迫创新 的
<uni00> afddd: 500G的硬盘几乎都空着呢
<soiamso> aBiNg: cups 能打印 pdf吧
<adam8157> blueghost: 网易的源...
 * adam8157 我的:deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian sid main contrib non-free
<blueghost> adam8157:) 哦， 用它 觉得 恶心
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<afddd> uni00,   现在硬盘都白菜价了
<uni00> afddd: 我大略算了一下，整个系统大概有7G大小
<einKindvonGott> adam8157: OK,我试 以下, 谢谢~
<aBiNg> soiamso: 当然
<adam8157> blueghost: why? 网易是大陆最好的网络媒体了...
<anticlockwise> iGnome: EE？
<blueghost> adam8157:) 大陆 都 恶心。
<adam8157> blueghost: 总是有好人的...
<afddd> uni00,  那么大 我用tar备份下 才200多mb
<blueghost> adam8157:) 不是好坏的问题。
<DaBao> 吼吼，剛才用 p2p 更新了一下，不知是不是老外起床了，速度還基本可以
<knownbad> blueghost: 这有点找骂
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux配置，看看～～～～
<adam8157> blueghost: 那是?
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 难道你要去海里生活?
<afddd> uni00, 快吗，我在寻找 比xp还快的系统 呵呵
 * microcai 关键是做好人的成本高，还是做坏人的成本高
<uni00> afddd: 呃，不清楚，我装的乱七八糟的软件不少
<uni00> afddd: 为什么
<blueghost> adam8157:) 看不出 用 163 有什么 特别的
<DaBao> 來自 P2P 的資源占 42.20%
<afddd> uni00, 我用的都是 古董电脑 呵呵
<blueghost> adam8157:) 看不出 上 163 和上 新浪有什么区别的
<uni00> afddd: 那用gentoo或arch正合适
<knownbad> microcai: 应该问回收报酬吧？
<adam8157> blueghost: 163的报道估计你没看过...有时候和南方系列一个风格...
<afddd> adam8157, 163我也很喜欢，尤其是 wow
<afddd> uni00,  这两个都没有试过 我就用的debian
<blueghost> adam8157:) 看不出 用百度 和 用谷歌 有什么区别的。 为什么不直接用谷歌
<blueghost> adam8157:) 就一恶心。 为什么不看 南方周末 看 163
<adam8157> blueghost: 我看出区别了, 所以用google.com
<blueghost> adam8157:) 大陆 同质化 太厉害。
<adam8157> blueghost: - -!
<soiamso> aBiNg: smb可以共享driver吧
<blueghost> adam8157:) 为什么 不用 原创 的，要用山寨的
<aBiNg> soiamso: 是啊，就是觉着麻烦，还得开着个 smb..
<blueghost> adam8157:) 就因为 一大片 都用 windows， 所以我才用 linux， 不是因为我热爱 linux。 和所有人都一样，太恶心了
<systemf1> An error occured in avast! engine: 无效的参数
<adam8157> blueghost: 没用山寨的, 报纸是报纸, 网媒是网媒
<soiamso> aBiNg: 这个很正常吧， smb 成为了事实标准
<aBiNg> soiamso: 不管它。
<systemf1> 请问大侠们啥意思？
<adam8157> blueghost: 这就没有说服力了
<blueghost> adam8157:) 就一恶心 大陆所有网站， 看不出 有任何特别的。 一出一大堆。
<DaBao> systemf1:  http://michelbond.blog.hexun.com/62179538_d.html
<adam8157> blueghost: 好吧...
<blueghost> adam8157:) 有什么说服力。 就恶心 没特色 的 东西。
<blueghost> adam8157:) 某过出来 博客，中国一大堆博客
<blueghost> adam8157:) 某国出微博， 中国一大堆微博
<blueghost> adam8157:) 出来一个啥子云，  中国一大堆乌云
<soiamso> blueghost: 老板的问题
<adam8157> blueghost: 这些和我无关, 这些也不能证明所有的都垃圾, 毕竟有不是抄袭的...
<blueghost> adam8157:) 干嘛 不是反过来呢
<uni00> 中国就是一局域网
<blueghost> adam8157:) 中国 一出啥子垃圾，全世界都一片垃圾
<qinglingquan> 多了你选择余地还大呢!就一个你得让人牵着鼻子走.
<DaBao> 國人有句名言：天下文章一大抄，關鍵看你會抄不會抄~
<systemf1> DaBao, 谢谢～！
<DaBao> systemf1: 不用客氣
<adam8157> blueghost: 我错了, 您别老逮着我说, 我这有声音提示, 一通"woof, woof, woof"啊
<blueghost> 连奉行的主义也是 一德国货
<uni00> adam8157: 你声音提示怎么加上的？
<uni00> adam8157: 用的是irssi吗？
<Gun^Rose> 11.04 4月份还发的出来吗？看这趋势，该不会要跳票吧！？ 都22号了，依然没什么本质的变化。。。
<adam8157> uni00: irssi的插件
<uni00> adam8157: 请教……
<blueghost> Gun^Rose:) 刚 更新呢
<Guest70012> 111111
<Gun^Rose> blueghost: 哦，那我等等消息，还是满期待的
<adam8157> uni00:  notify.pl这个插件来的
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 表示没大 bug
<uni00> adam8157: 谢谢
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 该不会一直在用 11.04?
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 界面呢，功能有没有改善呢？
<adam8157> uni00: 错了, 那个是屏幕提示, 声音是这个 beep_beep.pl
<blueghost> 有没有 Q&A 的机器人。 就是一项目 irc， 自带一个 Q&A 以及 收集 Bug 的机器人
<uni00> adam8157: 收到
<blueghost> 有木有
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 没，我跑到arch了，但还是怀念ubuntu的方便
<DaBao> 我忘記了，在XChat中，目標是自己的信息提示音在哪項設置？
<blueghost> 一般 的问题， 自动 给出 回答，如果 没有 可以在 频道的项目人给出解答
<hata> arch关机键关机怎么配置
<knownbad> Gun^Rose: 方便是要付出代价的。
<caleb-> 估计 11.10 赶不上默认 wayland 的
<Gun^Rose> hata: 我没自己这样折腾过，用的是archbang 的livecd。连关机都要自己解决，真够2的。。。哇咔咔
<blueghost> caleb-:) 说起 wayland， openbox 会不会受影响。就是非 gtk和qt的wm，会不会受影响
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你今晚还真安静
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 刚回来，干吗
<knownbad> 不对是下午
<blueghost> caleb-:) 说起 wayland， openbox 会不会受影响。就是非 gtk和qt的wm，会不会受影响
<uni00> ad
<uni00> kdlijian: 回个信，test
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 安静
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: be quiet
<kdlijian> uni00: OK
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)  说起 wayland， openbox 会不会受影响。就是非 gtk和qt的wm，会不会受影响
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你不用 gnome 吧？
<hata> Gun^Rose: 还是不错的
<ealgeqing> 酷6的80公民大典不错 你们谁去看了马？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道啊……
<ealgeqing> 好看 呵呵 个人比较喜欢许三多
<blueghost> 谁知道
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: wmii，正考虑 dwm
<blueghost> ealgeqing:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。
<Gun^Rose> hata: 恩，我知道arch的好，也知道ubuntu的方便，要是能整合一起就牛了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 毕业作业吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是自己想做
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: what ？
<ealgeqing> 各位晚安
<Gun^Rose> hata: 你用openbox？tint2?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我奇怪的是为什么用 wmii
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 搞个 archuntu 就好了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 啥毕业作业？
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 有着东西？
<caleb-> Gun^Rose: 你可以搞啊
<knownbad> lol, 不可能
<lemonhall> blueghost: ???
<Gun^Rose> caleb-: 啊？我太懒啦。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我刚回来
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你不是在用 awesome 吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost:  创新是因为。。。懒吧？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 两周前换了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不好意思，我弄错了。还以为wmii是什么 设备。 貌似 一些毕业 作业会给 在什么设备弄一些 嵌入式的。 总之我弄错 wmii 是什么了
<knownbad> 你是在实验还是当小白？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是因为国外的福利好，才会有人去创新。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 高新窗口管理设备
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 会不会有 逼着 去创新 的情况
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你学什么的？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ingenieurinformatik
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有没有不创新就没出路 的情况
<alvin_rxg> 谁有国内的 ssh，给我个上土豆……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我误会了
<hata> Gun^Rose: awesome
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 哦，高明。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 中国 抄的挺 写意的
<knownbad> 高档？
<alvin_rxg> 是不是光缆又断了啊……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) wmii 也是 平铺式的？？ dwm 也是一个 wm 吧， wmii 基于 dwm的？？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有木有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 告诉我
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 俩没关系
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，怎么 用 wmii，考虑 dwm? 想换??
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 废话，不满意当然要换
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你开个 ssh，让我上会土豆吧……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我去看看 dwm
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道啊。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么开，不懂
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: -.-
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我之前很佩服PERL语言的发明者的
<kenifanying> 配置好exim4使用gmail的smtp发送邮件后,外发邮件的格式是“hostname<user@gmail.com>的格式”,怎么把他改为“myname<use@gmail.com>的格式？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 给个命令
<DaBao> 啊，已經找到提示音的項目了，是“Your Message”
<lemonhall> blueghost: 懒是创新的原动力把
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: /etc/init.???/sshd start
<lemonhall> blueghost: 科技是为了让人类更懒才存在的
<kenifanying> 这在msmtp中是很容易做到的，exim4怎么配置?
<knownbad> 香港算不算国内网？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) init.d 没有sshd，连 ssh开头的都没有
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那算了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想帮你啊， 详细点
<alvin_rxg> 不用了，我找找别的 ssh
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 香港算不算？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾， 很想帮人，但又没这能力
<knownbad> 马后炮？
<knownbad> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 算
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么马后跑拉，告诉我 sshd 在哪 就可以了啊
<blueghost> which sshd 也没找到
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我这边就是一个好消息。。。
<knownbad> 这倒是可以搞个 vps 玩玩。
<kenifanying> 没人回答？？？？？？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个昨晚给你看得女人。。。搞定了。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 谈得很投机
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ......... 可能她和别的谈的也很投机
<moriramar> blueghost: 把這的記錄给那女人看。
<knownbad> blueghost: 我那 vpn 还没搞好。  可以连了但不 route。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你没装就没有了
<moriramar> blueghost: GJ!
<blueghost> moriramar:) 好的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，我去装装
<lemonhall> blueghost: openssh
<alvin_rxg> 多谢 ssh2proxy 速度好快～
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: service 的名字不是sshd
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那里？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有 openssh
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: ssh2proxy? 是什么
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你啊
<zorion> kdlijian  我晕了，我刚才改了所有的东西成ibus，结果现在两个输入法都能用，xterm可以切换ibus, gtk程序可以用scim...
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: ssh2proxy.com
<zorion> kdlijian, 是不是要把ibus删掉？
<kdlijian> zorion: 都能用了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 搞定了，不知道是谁的悲哀，你的，还是她的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能 她后边那女的才是 真命仙女
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 付费的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 把这个搞定了，真正的爱情就从你门口飞走了
<zorion> kdlijian, 现在是ibus 和scim 一起用，xterm可以用ibus,但不能用scim
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 免费帐号
<uni00> ad
<zorion> kdlijian,   可能是装ibus后更新一些配置文件，scim安装后有问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<DaBao> 看來剛才打的提示音條目不有點不對
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 搞定了这女的，原来那英语老师才是真爱，并且 英语老师也在心中喜欢你。 你那么急， 英语老师就跑了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 其实。。。你比我还文艺啊
<zorion> 我找找ibus的配置文件，删掉试试
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 在主页那个注册就可以了吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 学我吧，等待也是种 美
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 网站的说明还真不错
<knownbad> 看得出有用心
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 上面有免费帐号的啊，不用注册的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我随便找的
<kdlijian> zorion: 都卸了用sunpinyin吧
<knownbad> pocoyo: 右上角
<zorion> kdlijian, 我用的98五笔....唉～～太小众了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 科技就是 花力气 做出让人懒 的东西
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 明白吗，先有 花力气，才有后面 的懒。
<knownbad> blueghost: 重复了。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ....
<zorion> kdlijian, 早知道当初不该转98五笔，现在码表都要自己做
<lemonhall> 换机器
 * lemonhall 糖床上和你贫～～～～
<list> kdlijian: test
<uni00> kdlijian: test
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 免费帐号在哪儿?m
<blueghost> knownbad:) 重复什么了
<uni00> kd
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 之前有美国政府金钱支援的些网站给爬墙的。
<kit_yangzhengqua> 大家好，请问，Ubuntu下DHCP可以获取ipv4地址，但是无法获取ipv6地址怎么解决阿?,DHCP 服务器支持ipv6服务(初次来到#ubuntu-cn ，请多关照);-)
<pocoyo> kit_yangzhengqua: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 蓝色条里最后一个
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 有国内的服务器么？
<knownbad> 应该没。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 重复什么了啊
<knownbad> 是给怕出的。。。
<kdlijian> uni00: test 毛
<kdlijian> zo人
<knownbad> 不给翻进墙
<knownbad> pocoyo: 就右上角嘛。
<kit_yangzhengqua> @pocoyo 链接..那是神马意思也?
<pocoyo> kit_yangzhengqua: 木意思。广告
<knownbad> pocoyo: http://free.ssh2proxy.com/
<kit_yangzhengqua> @pocoyo 汗~~
<kdlijian> uni00: Hello
<blueghost> kit_yangzhengqua:) 他是来 贴 小广告的。 不知道为什么没有居委会大妈 来管管
<kit_yangzhengqua> 哈哈,大妈都睡觉去了吧诶
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你到底在做个什么东西
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在探讨问题啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 听上去怎么和QT也有关系
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你怎么想到 Qt 啊。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我挺喜欢这个女人的，因为是德芙公司的
<uni00> kdlijian: 土豆土豆，我是地瓜
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ....................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个公司让我有幸福感
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 人总是 以自己 为重，以为自己的话题 别人一定也感兴趣？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你也是，我也是
<uni00> blueghost: 麻烦一下，随便给我发句话，谢谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩哼。。。我是因为恋爱了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ...
<lemonhall> uni00: ......................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是因为。。你在和你的事业谈恋爱
<blueghost> uni00:) 发什么话，发给谁
<pocoyo> knownbad: 我还是打不开。你把免费帐号给我发一下行不
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以都值得原谅
<uni00> 怎么还没声音呢？
<lemonhall> uni00: try again....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 人生就如 咖啡一样， 苦的，略带点酸。
<uni00> blueghost: 整irssi声音呢，谢谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哎，也有很多人成功。。一帆风顺。。。
<uni00> lemonhall: 我再整整，不知道mp3格式的行不行
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 后来 家了点奶，变 香醇了，就如 结婚了， 有种温馨的感觉
<lemonhall> blueghost: ................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 其实。。。你挺文艺的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 后来 觉得还缺少什么， 又往 咖啡里加了两颗糖， 又有一种甜蜜蜜的感觉
<uni00_> uni00:ok
<knownbad> pocoyo: pm
<uni00_> uni00_: ok
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 自个人生是咖啡，奶是妻子，糖是儿子。 一切都完美了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 呵呵
<pocoyo> knownbad: 不知道有没有时间限制。
<lemonhall> uniuni: try again............
<uniuni> uni00: test
<knownbad> 有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有意思吧
<lemonhall> uni00: try again..
<pocoyo> knownbad: 什么时候不能用M
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我记得有人说过，成功的人，看待这个世界，都是友好的
<uni00> lemonhall: thank you
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是把奶踢了出去， 只有苦涩 的人生，带点 甜
<knownbad> 它是自动设定的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不成功或不顺利的人，看待这个世界总是觉得受到压迫
<uni00> lemonhall: 你的irssi有声音吗？
<lemonhall> uni00: 我WEECHAT-CURSE
<knownbad> 避免机器人滥用
<knownbad> pocoyo: 你能看 pastebin.com 吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以有时候在想，也许不满现在国内环境的人。。。多半有些不成功吧。想换个环境
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个女的 问一男的，为什么只喝黑咖啡， 不加糖，不加奶。不怕苦吗
<pocoyo> knownbad: 能。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 男的回答说，因为有你，什么都是甜的了
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 多少有些肉麻了。。啊哈哈哈
<lemonhall> blueghost: 来，继续你的讨论吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 分手的那天 ，女的哭着问， “你不是说，有我，什么都是甜的吗，为什么要分手”
<lemonhall> blueghost: 虽然我觉得没什么好说的。。。因为没法得出结论的问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 分手的那天 ，女的哭着问， “你不是说，有我，什么都是甜的吗，为什么要分手， 你骗我的吗”
<knownbad> pocoyo: 只剩一分钟
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你好狗血啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 男的说“没有骗你，确实很甜，甜的太腻了”
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<pocoyo> knownbad: 啥。？ 什么时候不能用
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关于咖啡我还有一个呢
<alvin_rxg> 代理上土豆，丫直接600K给我下视频……
<knownbad> pocoyo: 你看看  http://pastebin.com/3jzQShfX
<DaBao> 遁！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说的那公司是卖巧克力的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你对巧克力有什么 体会
<lemonhall> blueghost: 德芙啊。。你不知道？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还卖猫狗粮食
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 卖巧克力的。带核仁的
<pocoyo> knownbad: 多谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 顿时觉得以后。。养狗什么的不再是问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是问你，对巧克力有什么 体会。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 太功利了。
<knownbad> pocoyo: 别客气
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你就不能有些感性的体会吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 家庭本来就是各取所需
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你昨天自己说的嘛，哈哈
<pocoyo> knownbad: 以前没见过你
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 小鸟理论?? 公鸟华丽的羽毛，只是为了 吸引 雌鸟完成交配过程??
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吃呗，类似于爱情的感觉
<knownbad> 我刚从火星来的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 加点 感受啊。 卖咖啡，卖 巧克力 永远不是卖其本身。 而是一种体验
<knownbad> 这里我只认识德国香肠和德国松鼠
<lemonhall> knownbad: ?????
<lemonhall> knownbad: 你人在德国？
<knownbad> 在火星
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者你可以对她说，咬 一口德芙 巧克力，就像亲吻她的肌肤
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 肌肤前面加些形容词
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这是个暴力女。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者你可以对她说，咬 一口德芙 巧克力，就像亲吻她的顺滑的肌肤
<lemonhall> blueghost: 短发。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没事儿就占我口头上的便宜。。豪爽得很
<lemonhall> blueghost: 说这话，我们两个估计都会吐吧。。。
<lemonhall> = =
<knownbad> pocoyo: 还可以从我的 ip 猜到。。。。。
<lemonhall> 找她做老婆，最大的福利就是以后猫狗的伙食问题都解决了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这样的话，可以说，送你一合 德芙巧克力， 当你大口大口地嚼着 德芙巧克力，就像 嚼着 lemonhall 的心，提会 揉虐 lemonhall 的快感
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这样可以吗
<lemonhall> knownbad: ~lchou@abomination.oversee.net
<lemonhall> knownbad: 我怎么看你IP呢？
<knownbad> whois 下
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你横竖看起来都比我文艺
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<knownbad> 我有没隐藏。
<lemonhall> knownbad: 依旧看不到。。。。
<blueghost> 说回我的问题
<knownbad> 又没。
<lemonhall> knownbad: 那是我不太会用WEECHAT，估计
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别国的人，爱创新， 是因为他们福利好吗
<knownbad> 咦，那就算了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是 他们觉得 没有创新，就没有未来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为他们闲得蛋疼
<knownbad> lemonhall: 噢，我是说用 terminal.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 创新是一种生存的逼迫需求。还是一种可有可无的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可有可无。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你也是德国的？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在 西方 创新厉害的国家，靠 抄袭可以生存长久吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不创新，那就打仗，死人。。。
 * knownbad 昏了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后模型里的人口数量就平衡了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 例如 美国， 象中国这样的，总抄别人的企业，会有前途吗
<blueghost> 有人说，别国人的创新 只是别国的福利好。
<blueghost> 中国的福利不好，所以 没有创新可言
<knownbad> 起步可以，后续不行。  会被告倒了。
<blueghost> 我总觉得，中国已到不得不创新 的地步了
<blueghost> kno
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你在讨论现实世界的问题啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还以为你想讨论一个理论世界的问题呢
<blueghost> 再继续这样，只有外国 出来，才会跟着 做。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是关心我儿子的教育问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那我同意你的看法，在别国有创新的情况下。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 最好的策略就是跟进
<blueghost> 让他保持好奇心，想象力。还是应该象其他家长那样逼迫孩子学这学那
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以你也不得不搞创新咯
<blueghost> 让中国的教育磨灭孩子的天性
 * lemonhall 无所谓，你要是想培养科学家，你可以继续嘛。。。
<knownbad> 其实以国外的观点，国内已开始赶上国际。。。。
<blueghost> 象以往一样，将学习当成工具
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不想培养他成为什么， 我只想让他保持好奇，保持想象。 他要做什么是他自己的事。
<lemonhall> knownbad: 他观点向来有些偏激。。。。。。反ZF人士。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不想 将他作为一个石头，由教育对他琢磨，编程一个工业化的产品
<lemonhall> 政治派别比较严肃。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 那你就让它读博士就好了嘛。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 而是保持 他的天性，好奇心，让他在自己这张白纸上画他自己的图画
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 明白了嘛
<knownbad> 但好似过国内人民的照顾是还有待加强。。。
<tenzu_> ？？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不想 要他读什么。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那就自由创业吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 管他啊。 我不是要他做什么。 是让他知道自己想做什么。 他想 自由创业是他自己。 如果他想做白领，你叫他自由创业啊
<tenzu> 竟然带尾巴
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是让他自己知道自己喜欢什么，想知道什么。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好奇，带来科学 的进步，想象，带来科技的发展。 把这两样东西都磨灭了，学到的都是已知的，没有想象，只有别人想象除了，才知道自己抄一个
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好奇，带来科学 的进步，想象，带来科技的发展。 把这两样东西都磨灭了，学到的都是已知的，没有想象，只有别人想象到了，才知道自己抄一个
<lemonhall> tenzu: 坡国人士好
<lemonhall> 这个世界上到底还有多少事情是以善的名义在进行着，却得出恶的结果？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你哪儿不对劲了？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好着呢啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 那好吧
<lemonhall> tenzu: 找了个女人。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我只想 让儿子保持他的 好奇心， 想象力。以后他要做什么，是他自己的自由选择。 我不想告诉他该走什么路。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 多少钱？
<blueghost> tenzu:) ....................................................................
<lemonhall> tenzu: 给我说，你认识的人，做的咋都是些非常见行业的咧？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 免费的吧。 他找 的是 奶
<tenzu> lemonhall: 啥行业？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 现在才明白，我是和思考者混的时间太多了啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 德芙
<tenzu> blueghost: 绝对没有免费的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 他希望免费。最好到贴。 然后他最后会很胖
<blueghost> tenzu:) 他希望免费。最好倒贴。 然后他最后会很胖
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩哼
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你继续发展你的教育观念把
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 跑题了
<tenzu> 美死你
<lemonhall> blueghost: 其实，真的是无所谓。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为。。。只有你一个人教育。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在中国无所谓吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不好吗。 儿子最后就是一个独特的人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 希望吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 中国？家庭教育往往是夫妻吵架的来源之一啊
<tenzu> blueghost: 你要给你儿子指引正确方向
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 所以我把老婆踢了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你压根不用担心这个问题了。。。。。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 什么方向
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以就按自己的方式。。。把
<tenzu> blueghost: 不要做错事就行
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我只告诉他非常底线的规矩要他做。 什么是不能做， 什么是该做
<tenzu> blueghost: 我赞同你的观点
<blueghost> tenzu:) 守信用。 在公共场所，不能影响别人，因为是公共地方不是自个的。在家里可以脱衣服 四处逛。
<tenzu> blueghost: 嗯嗯
<blueghost> tenzu:) 有些不能做的。 告诉他大人也是一样，也有不能做什么能做
<tenzu> blueghost: 这样足够了
<blueghost> tenzu:) 而且 让他自己思考。 任何事都不先 告诉他该怎么做， 而是让他想。做不好后才给出建议。
<wsdjeg> 大家都使用的是什么系统阿
<wsdjeg> 哪一个更加好看点阿
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去教育吧。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 儿孙自有儿孙福。。。。
<blueghost> tenzu:) 我觉得，有思考，就可能会有多种可能性。或者他想出来的和大人一般做的 都不一样。但又怎么能说他做的就大逆不道呢
<tenzu> blueghost: 等我有了娃，我也这么教育
<lemonhall> tenzu: 学者家庭啊。。你那个算是
<knownbad> wsdjeg: ubuntu
<blueghost> tenzu:) 或者他想出来的和别人不一样，怎么就没可能他想的会更好呢。 填鸭子式的 教育，把孩子所有的可能性都磨灭了。只剩下一个标准做法
<blueghost> 中国教育就是个工业化的生产线
<wsdjeg> knownbad: 感觉如何 和其他发行版比起来
<tenzu> lemonhall: 那必须的，
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别说教育了。现实生活不也是这样吗。 党妈妈告诉你这是对的。 要不就反党反政府
<lemonhall> tenzu: 恩哼，有钱。。。有时间。。。慢慢教。。。哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你想想，反政府 是个罪名吗
<knownbad> wsdjeg: 你如得问这个那就用 ubuntu 就好了。
<knownbad> 要不搜索下。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 今晚和老妈大吵了一顿
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个话题比较铭感，和谐和谐
<lemonhall> 我已经过来叛逆期了
<lemonhall> 政治上，我已经决定不参加政治活动了
<blueghost> 别人的创新是因为 别人的福利好
<blueghost> 别人福利不好，他们是怎么创新的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哎，先从抄袭开始嘛
<wsdjeg> 感觉ubuntu也还好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 日本都这样过来的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别太急。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 能这样说吗， 万有引力，牛顿是抄袭谁的
<lemonhall> 我是多元论主义，所以完全对于精英政治不感冒。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 相对论是 爱因斯坦 抄袭谁的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 科学理论嘛。。。那不是创新
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 电灯，爱迪生是抄袭谁的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 科学理论嘛。。。那是发现
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 科学理论是 因为好奇
<lemonhall> blueghost: 发明可以叫做创新。。。理论只能叫做发现
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国有什么 科学理论。 易经??
<knownbad> wsdjeg: 好似国内用 bubuntu 的较多，有问题较易取得答案。
<wsdjeg> 确实
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好吧， 微博，那家伙是抄袭谁的
<lemonhall> 呵呵，tenzu 直接睡觉去了
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 用UBUNTU吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 搜索引擎，google 是抄袭谁的
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 我被11.04的几个功能折服了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 飞机，那 兄弟是抄袭谁的
<wsdjeg> 呵呵
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不一样道理吗
<wsdjeg> 什么功能呢
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 全局菜单
<wsdjeg> lemonhall: 什么功能
<wsdjeg> 什么全局菜单 没有用过
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 全局菜单，那发明者是抄袭谁 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) linux， linus 抄袭谁的
<blueghost> --- unix
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<wsdjeg> 我用kubuntu
<wsdjeg> 感觉还好吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就算抄袭，你也得有所升华啊。 照搬过来，算啥子 啊
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) 萝卜白菜， 各有所爱
<wsdjeg> 小红帽 记得那时候蛮火的 现在没有了呢
<blueghost> 小白菜啊， 好可怜啊， 三两岁啊，没了娘啊
<wsdjeg> 变成什么froed
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) 有啊， 换了马甲，你就不认识了
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) 红帽还有， 做服务器了
<wsdjeg> 名字编了把
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) 没变，业务变了
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 我以前电脑上一直装的是最后一个版本的红帽
<alvin_rxg> linux 不是来自 minix 么？
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) 如果你说 业务没变的，名字变了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好像是吧
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 我说实话吧。。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 我看完历史之后得出的结论是
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: LINUX能成功的最大因素。。其实。。很多人都没说出来
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 版权问题
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 什么版权问题？
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: UNIX的版权问题被它给解决掉了。。
<moriramar> ……
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 大家有免费的UNIX可以用了。。。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 所以崛起得速度快啊
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: 你指的是 免费的 linux 还是免费的软件?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ibm 为什么用 linux，也是版权的问题
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 都有。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ibm 为什么用 linux，也是版权的问题吗？
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall: linux 是免费，但其他很多都是 gnu 干的事啊……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ibm 为什么用 linux，也是版权的问题吗？
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 反正我个人发觉，UNIX的版权纠纷实际上搞得它自己不行了。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是因为 unix 版本太多。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 不去扯细节，那写是GUN的，那写是LINUX内核
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或许是因为 unix 版本太多。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 我这里说的LINUX是指整整的一个环境。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那就是 gnu 的
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: GNU+LINUX内核+所有能找到的，可以替代UNIX的这么一个东西
<lemonhall> 最后，发觉。。。LINUX成功的原因，其实一大部分是。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我只知道 我用 linux桌面 只是因为在周围都是 windows 的情况下， 先得特别。
<lemonhall> 他可以干活，而且。。。可以接替那个版权问题无比复杂的UNIX
<blueghost> gnu -- gnu not unix
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gpl 是什么缩写
<lemonhall> 所以说，其实多少有些神圣化了。。LINUX
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: general plublic* license
<alvin_rxg> General Public License
<lemonhall> 反正我看下来说白了就是，大家在市场上忽然发觉有一个可以免费吃的午餐。。。。可以替代原来永不上的一个高价系统。。。。何乐而不为
<blueghost> google 到了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是还有 freebsd 吗
<lemonhall> 大多数人都是达顺风车。。。就跟着走了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么不是 freebsd 呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个东西貌似时间出现的有问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 多少有些机缘巧合的感觉。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 为什么不是 hurd 呢？
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: hurd比freebsd更糟糕，不可用啊
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 我是看了开源软件文集得出的一个个人结论
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么不是中国出的呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对你说的 半信半疑， 但 佩服你的独自思考能力。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者 最后是你 对。 也有可能 不是。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 中国会出的，等中国有公司有能力做出WINDOWS的时候，自然也会有蛋疼的人干这种事情。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你觉得，按当前这种 急功近利 的风气，会吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果未来 风气变了，着重 创新了， 现在的教育 会来得及提供 这类人才吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大家都是急功近利过来的
<lemonhall> 怕啥啊
<lemonhall> 睡觉去
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谁是急功近利过来的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 日本吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 英国美国日本法国
<lemonhall> blueghost: 都一样啦。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 大家可都是赌未来，只有中国才是赌现世的
<lemonhall> blueghost 睡觉睡觉，你想的问题都像是20多岁的人才会 去能力思考的问题。。。。想起我老爹以前也喜欢忧国忧民的。。。。其实。。。没思想挺好的。
 * lemonhall 晚安啦
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 我怕中国没 走过 急功近利 的时代，就被 gd 赌输了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想试试 Debian GNU/Hurd
<blueghost> Bing—Bing is not google
<draketang> 同志们，我今天装了个 laptop-mode-tools 又改了下 acpi-support 还有 /etc/acpi/power.sh 结果现在待机还有睡眠选项都没了 怎么回事啊
<draketang> 我又把选项都改回来，重启以后还是找不到睡眠和待机
<blueghost> Cygwin 和 cygnus 有什么关系啊
<hata> 选项？wm里面的？
<hata> x里面的？
<knownbad> draketang: 那个系统？
<draketang> knownbad: ubuntu 10.10
<knownbad> blueghost: hurd 好似很慢。
<knownbad> draketang: 得问别人
<draketang> knownbad: 好的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦， 今晚还是第一次听到这个
<blueghost> knownbad:) linux有什么好的 uml2.0的
<knownbad> 不清楚
<knownbad> 我是老白
<blueghost> ...
<blueghost> eclips 好还是 netbeans 好。 java 感觉都好慢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 除了 wm 以外，以前我有个 关于 uml 画图的想法
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<knownbad> blueghost: 硬体升级
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是 尽量使用文字输入(类似命令)来 画 图。位置 先以程序自己来 layout。在后期 才用鼠标调整。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是 不希望使用 鼠标以及 图形排版 等操作 打扰思维。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 应该有的……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 需要 鼠标操作 的压到最后才完成
<blueghost> 例如
<blueghost> add class - name=alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚…… linux 下很多东西早期都是用命令完成的啊，很少用鼠标的吧？
<blueghost> 但我没找到 这样子方式的 uml 绘图的。 绘图找来找去 都是 那么几个
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 画图，就花了很多心思了。 但我希望更加符合思维方式的命令行操作。 鼠标操作，安排元素 位置的留待 最后完成
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃……
<Guest36948> hello
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) layout 的，最好类似 dot 这样 绘制 图的 东西那样， 可以 很好的 安排元素位置。 就算最后用鼠标操作，尽量少 操作
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://cli-apps.org/
<^k^> Guest36948, 好  ㍙ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是，思维为主， 而不是画图。
<alvin_rxg> 没找到……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是 cli 程序。 程序还是 gui 的。可以立即 看到 图形的，而不是最后生成图片。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 类似 autocad 输入命令的方式。就是不用输入 坐标。
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 或者类似 vim。有输入 和命令两种状态
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的想法太多。 都不知道实现哪个了。 现在有 现在的项目，wm， uml 的绘图
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 三心两意的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哪个最简单就哪个
<alvin_rxg> 不是说程序简单，而是说功能简单
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 几个我都喜欢。 要不一起来
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UML_tools#Features
<klang> 大家好
<^k^> klang, 好  ㍙ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我找过一个比较完整的 列表。 能用的（免费，linux）的，都没有
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<klang> 楼顶机器人吧
<blueghost> 不知道，我的想法是否有心意，以及有作用。 对我自己来说，倒是有用的。
<blueghost> 不知道，我的想法是否有新意，以及有作用。 对我自己来说，倒是有用的。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 东西有了，总会有人给的
<alvin_rxg> 总会有人用的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢谢。 好吧，先弄一个半调子的。 wm 可能不做， 对 wm 太不熟悉了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但是我的英语不好啊
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 有成品了，再找翻译
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想命令用一种 比较 符合 语言习惯的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是翻译， 是命令
<blueghost> 象
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<alvin_rxg> 那我不清楚了，没用过 wml
<alvin_rxg> *uml
<blueghost> 增加类,名字:blueghost,stereotype:action;
<blueghost> 象这样的
<blueghost> add class: blueghost, stereotype: action
<blueghost> attribute:
<blueghost> +value:int
<blueghost> +valid:bool
<blueghost> operator:
<blueghost> +aaa()-
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<blueghost> 像这样的命令
<blueghost> 最后来个 end add 结尾
<blueghost> 设置类关系的时候
<blueghost> generalization: class1->class2;
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> 这看你喜欢咯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是啊， 但英语语法不懂。 原意是尽量符合语言习惯的。 弄得乱七八糟就不好了。 要不我先用 中文来做
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 可以啊
<knownbad> 有心就行
<blueghost> 东西 好不好先不管， 弄一个以中文作为命令输入 的也挺有意思
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) knownbad thx。 我去做一个半调子的。 先做类图的
<blueghost> 不过语法解释 是个难点
<knownbad> 拜托，有多少人光说不干？  你已是上方的10%。
<knownbad> top 10%.
<knownbad> 我中文不行。
<knownbad> 啊，走了。
<Balaba12> anyone knows here a bit chinese?
<alvin_rxg> Balaba12: yo, but it's later night in china..
<knownbad> question is what question do you have?
<blueghost> knownbad:) ....
<knownbad> blueghost: 你不是睡死了吗？
<knownbad> i hate ppl asking if they can ask a question.  that question itself IS a question already, however illogical that is.
<blueghost> .....
<knownbad> 又不是你。
<blueghost> .......
<knownbad> 便泌完了？
<blueghost> 怎么听不明白
 * knownbad 笑翻
<blueghost> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他在说 Balaba***
<vic> blueghost: 关于wm那个你写todo了没啊
<blueghost> vic 没呢
<blueghost> vic:) 在忙当前我的项目呢
<vic> blueghost: 哦，不过貌似看你想法不少，todo写出来才有人感兴趣不是
<blueghost> vic:) 是啊。 我还有一个 uml 画图的想法呢
<vic> blueghost: 看了，不过uml那个我很感兴趣。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 谢谢，不过我还是缺少语法分析
<knownbad> 今天吃 taco。
<vic> blueghost: 慢慢来呗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么 balaba 啊
<vic> blueghost: 主要是一个完整的架构出来就好办了不是
<knownbad> 没事啦。
<knownbad> 我只是说说罢了。
<blueghost> vic:) 语法分析需要什么啊， 不是 需要 有限自动机 的知识吧
<blueghost> vic:) 如果需要那个可能 我有点吃力
<vic> blueghost: 这个语法树的概念是不是
<blueghost> vic:) 我也不知道需不需要，就是 需要分析 命令的。不过命令都有 格式 的。 不像语言那么 多变就是了
<blueghost> vic:) 还没细想
<vic> blueghost: 应该就是一个语法树了。就跟编程语言的语法一样。。。。。我记得以前看过一个文章说用lisp做语法树很简单的，。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 还有自动 layout。
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<vic> blueghost: 其实自动layout是难点。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 知道 dot 这个软件吗。 专门 画 “图” 的
<vic> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> vic:) 貌似 在画 图 的领域 非常出名。 不是 绘画的图。 是 数据结构的图。 几个节点，节点间连线。 dot 可以依据一个配置文件 自动绘制 出来，自动 layout， 连线尽量少交叉
<blueghost> vic:) 但是不能手动调整
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷了，之前把 自己编译的 openttd 删了……
<blueghost> vic:) 不知道 dot 有没有库可以直接 引用
<blueghost> vic:) 很多想的，自己都没什么能力 实现的
<vic> blueghost: dot貌似一种语言啊
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<blueghost> vic:) graphviz 这个
<blueghost> vic:) 是的， 绘制的是 graphviz 这个才对
<blueghost> http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery/directed/datastruct.png
<vic> blueghost:
<vic> gv_python is a dynamically loaded extension for python that provides access to the graph facilities of
<blueghost> http://www.graphviz.org/
<vic> graphviz.
<blueghost> 是的
<blueghost> 这个可以自动 layout
<vic> blueghost: 不错。。开源的不
<blueghost> vic:) 你说 http://www.graphviz.org/ 这个？ 应该开源的
<vic> blueghost: 。。。。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 他是这个 Eclipse Public License - v 1.0 许可证， 挺奇怪的
<blueghost> vic:) 这个是开源的吗
<alvin_rxg> compiling compiling compiling... 浪费时间啊……
<alvin_rxg> 看日食怎么说
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) Eclipse Public License - v 1.0 这个许可听说过吗？ 是属于开源的吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 全英文 ，看不懂
<blueghost> http://www.graphviz.org/License.php
<blueghost> 一看英文 就犯晕
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://antbsd.twbbs.org/~ant/wordpress/?p=1743
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 一看是正体中文，就觉得这翻译可靠
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) thx
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 连不上
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 客户端是 pidgin 不？
<vic> blueghost: 貌似是和cpl类似的协议
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是，谢谢了。还是算了吧
<vic> 是一个与CPL相类似的许可证，任何扩展自Eclipse源码的代码也必须是开源的。
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://uploadpie.com/iqgzQ  <== html 文件
<vic> Graphviz是一个自由软件
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了
<blueghost> 源码？？？ 保存为 html，在打开，又在 antbsd.twbbs.org 那停了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 貌似这样很麻烦……早直接直接截网页好了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不用了，谢了。不纠结他了。我在看 dot 呢。
<alvin_rxg> 再则， html 文件你怎么可能打不开呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 去到一个 ant.... 的什么在一直等，貌似是图片。
<alvin_rxg> ESC 忽略呗，
<blueghost> 哦，还可以这样啊
<alvin_rxg> html 文件里已经有你要的文字了，文件啥的可以不要
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://uploadpie.com/PCAYK
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了，你真好人
<alvin_rxg> ...........
<blueghost> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%81%97%E4%BC%A0%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B 这个厉害
<alvin_rxg> Sagt der eine zum anderen: “Ich glaube, meine Frau ist tot. Im Bett ist  sie so wie immer, aber in der Küche sieht es aus wie Sau…”
<vic> blueghost: 貌似用python的 gv库就可以了。。。可以读取dot文件
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<vic> blueghost: 你用啥语言的
<alvin_rxg> openttd' 的语言
<alvin_rxg> Wenn schwimmen schlank macht – was machen Blauwale dann falsch?  xD 笑了～
<blueghost> qt4
<vic> 还有c的库。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 人们说 游泳可以减肥。 —— 那么蓝鲸做错了什么？
<knownbad> 姓蓝？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ?
<knownbad> 姓蓝名鲸？
<blueghost> vic:) o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .....
<blueghost> knownbad:) .......
<knownbad> 可能咖啡喝多了
<alvin_rxg> 蓝鲸……
<vic> 睡觉去了。。。。。
<knownbad> 生物学上是因为海洋温度低，储存体内脂肪在保存体温和养分。
<alvin_rxg> guy.. 那是德国冷笑话……
<knownbad> 它是哺乳类但得像鱼一样的游个不停。
<knownbad> 噢，你更冷。。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 德国冰松鼠
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 怎么比我还水
<knownbad> 其实最肥的是海狮，它还可以上岸晒太阳呢。
<knownbad> 可怜的蓝鲸游个不停还被德国冰松鼠笑。。。冷血！
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> knownbad:) 吃迷幻药了？
<knownbad> 咖啡
<knownbad> tribler 好似有问题。  重装下。
<yao_ziyuan> 刚在虚拟机里玩了 fedora 15 beta for gnome 3
<yao_ziyuan> 强烈推荐
<yao_ziyuan> 也玩了 ubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<yao_ziyuan> 只有 gnome 2
<knownbad> 该不会是被公司墙了吧？
<gebjgd> 今天看到一个金发美眉
<gebjgd> 不错
<knownbad> 香肠！！！！
<yao_ziyuan> 如何让 lonely night 不 lonely? (1) 把 twitter, facebook, buzz 保持打开为 firefox 的 application tabs; (2) 把 #ubuntu-cn 等聊天室打开; (3) 您有别的建议么?
<knownbad> 公司的？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是晚上学车的时候
<gebjgd> knownbad, 都是年轻人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给力啊
<knownbad> 恋童癖。。。
<knownbad> 好羡慕喔
<gebjgd> knownbad, 羡慕什么？
<knownbad> 你恋童啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我恋萝莉
<knownbad> 还是不知萝莉是那个。
<knownbad> 我还是喜欢 jessica abba 这型的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天看到的那个女孩就是这个类型的
<knownbad> 噢，该你流口水了吧。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 妈的，evolution 的问题还真多啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用thunderbird不就完了
<knownbad> 得连公司的 exchange。
<knownbad> 还得支持公司用户群。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们有win
<gebjgd> knownbad, rdesktop过去
<knownbad> 不行，公司的 dev 用的是 linux.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们dev全是linux
<gebjgd> knownbad, rdesktop完事
<knownbad> win 得要版权。
<knownbad> rdesktop 去哪儿呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 公司有钱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不在乎
<knownbad> 还不是要钱？
<gebjgd> knownbad, rdeskop到win server上
<knownbad> 知道，terminal server.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 令外还有erp呢，还有电话软件
<knownbad> or citrix.
<knownbad> 你公司肯定有钱。
<ben_jackon> :-D
<gebjgd> knownbad, 天天还有免费果汁和咖啡喝
<gebjgd> knownbad, 凑合
<knownbad> 我们也是但手头紧了些。
<ben_jackon> 请问还有人在ubuntu搭建myeclipse吗
<knownbad> 很多人都吃肥了。
<knownbad> 不知
<knownbad> eclipse 应该那里都有。
<ben_jackon> knownbad: 我用gutsy装myeclipse6.6有时间错误提示。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 垃圾食物太多了
<knownbad> 还在用 gutsy?  这我就不知道了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 天下没有白吃的午餐。。。。
<ben_jackon> knownbad: 在线安装的myeclipse6.6,有错误。。。在官网下的myeclipse9.0用起来没有问题啊。。。。。不知为什么
<knownbad> 真不知道呢。
<ben_jackon> knownbad: 是因为没有注册？
<knownbad> 不需要，但可能有些依赖性问题。
<ben_jackon> knownbad: :-(thanks
<knownbad> sorry
<ben_jackon> :-D
<knownbad> gebjgd: sgu 好似有继续
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 周6去看图坦卡门展览
<knownbad> 我不知道你看到了那一集了。
<knownbad> 没看过。
<hv54_> 睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 展览啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 相当有意思的
<knownbad> 知道，是说还去去看过。
<knownbad> egyptian curse......
<blueghost> 如果你的女儿遇到我就好了，那我一定会在你女儿的作文上给个很给力的分数。像我对学生的作文要求则是，原创的不管质量如何只要有真情实感就得高分，抄袭的也给个鼓励分，最重要的是一定要交作业。。。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 你是老师？
<knownbad> 完了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么，我是贴网上的
<blueghost> 金瓶梅，西门庆的大婆叫什么啊
<blueghost> 他被一个无情无义而永远不知满足的女性色情狂谋杀了
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 你用不用github?
<blueghost> 不用
<qinglingquan> 哦
<blueghost> 怎么
<qinglingquan> 我在github建立空仓库添上信息，却一直建立不了。这一步需要web登录建立的。
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 然后呢
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我ssh可以链接github，但第一次在github建立不了空仓库我就没法提交阿。
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 显示"Creating Repository.."就不走。郁闷:(
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 哦
<blueghost> 我试下，这么说 我 知道。
<qinglingquan> 你试试
<blueghost> 一定要空仓库吗，不空 的行吗
<qinglingquan> 我需要的就是先建立一个仓库，准备提交本地的东西。
<blueghost> 等等
<qinglingquan> 如果你已经建立了仓库了，等于这一步已经跳过去了。
<^k^>  06:16
<blueghost> 等等
<qinglingquan> :)ok
<blueghost> 本地建了仓库
<qinglingquan> 本地是没问题的，需要在github建立。
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你是提交有问题 还是 什么有问题啊
<qinglingquan> blueghost: web 登录github后,web方式建立仓库有问题
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 我没问题 啊
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 一下就过了
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 不知道为什么了，也就是郁闷在这里。连个错误信息都不给。：（
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 谢谢
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) dengdeng
<qinglingquan> ..
<blueghost> 我的是ssh的问题
<qinglingquan> ssh 按提示来就可以
<blueghost> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<blueghost> Permission denied (publickey).
<blueghost> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<blueghost> 这个什么意思，已经按着来做了
<blueghost> 貌似被锁了
<qinglingquan> 你把生成的key内容粘贴到gitgub里
<qinglingquan> 这步做了吗？
<blueghost> 做了
<blueghost> 第一次没做， 有让选 yes no
<blueghost> 第二次做了
<blueghost> 就这样提示
<qinglingquan> 我指的是~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub里的内容你粘贴到github里了吗？
<blueghost> 对啊
<blueghost> 我说的就是这个啊
<blueghost> 第一次没有加，就 push 了。
<blueghost> 第二次加了，ssh链接不上了
<blueghost> 看来是被锁了。
<qinglingquan> debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype exit-status reply 0
<qinglingquan> Hi qinglingquan! You've successfully authenticated, but GitHub does not provide shell access.
<qinglingquan>  
<qinglingquan> 我的提示，这是可以了。
<blueghost> 还是 权限错误
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有个 ssh 问题
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有个 ssh 问题
<blueghost> knownbad:) 第一次 我没 在 remote 登记我的public 。直接就ssh了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 连不上。 第二次我登记了 public key。 还是连不上
<blueghost> knownbad:) 出什么问题了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是不是第一次登录不成功， 就锁住了。 怎么解锁啊
<qinglingquan> 不会
<qinglingquan> 我刚开始也没成功，没粘贴rsa public key,粘贴后ssh链接就没问题了。不会锁住。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-21
<blueghost> 那我怎么这样呢。第一次 有提示 yes/no，我输入yes 了
<blueghost> 你给出 ssh 登录的命令行
<qinglingquan> 测试:ssh -v git@github.com
<blueghost> 告诉我生成 密码对的命令是什么
<blueghost> ssh -t rsa -C "my@email"
<blueghost> 是这个吗
<qinglingquan> 就是那个。
<qinglingquan> 然后粘贴public key到github
<qinglingquan> 然后测试
<qinglingquan> 如果设置了密码，要求输入密码.
<qinglingquan> ssh-keygen -t
<qinglingquan> blueghost: ssh-keygen
<blueghost> 我跟着做了
<qinglingquan> 你删除生成的key
<blueghost> Oops! The key has already been taken.
<qinglingquan> 1.ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "Yourmailaddress"
<blueghost> 操作没错
<blueghost> github 有问题
<qinglingquan> 2.复制粘贴id_rsa.pub内容到github
<qinglingquan> 3.ssh -v git@github.com
<qinglingquan> 成了吧
<qinglingquan> 我就郁闷了:(不知错哪里
<qinglingquan> github有问题？
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 操作完全 按 他的和你的做了
<qinglingquan> ssh没问题，结果web create a new repository不行，我还是用不了。只能回头再试试了。莫名奇怪的问题阿，给个错误信息都好说。
<qinglingquan> NND，先不弄了！
<blueghost> 用 sf.net 的吧
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你的是什么项目
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我就想把自己的配置文件提交上去
<qinglingquan> blueghost: git管理方便点
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) ..... 用 dropbox
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 不是被 墙 了吗？
<ealgeqing> 早上好 各位
<qinglingquan> 早!
<ealgeqing> openoffice里面没办法切换输入法 谁知道是怎么回事吗？ scim的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:)
<blueghost> 他奶奶的，我删了 用户再注册，完整地一步一步做。依然如此
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你现在试试你的可否连上
<qinglingquan> blueghost:ok
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我试试
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 没问题，输入密码通过。
<blueghost> 我的有问题
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 要不中午问问他们，他们不都在用嘛。
<blueghost> 哈
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 看看他们怎么做的，我一直用的本地的。这个也是头一次弄。
<blueghost> 象windows 一样。 重启电脑
<ealgeqing> 什么东西？联网？
<qinglingquan> github
<ealgeqing> 哦 不懂  呵呵
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 现在没出现 验证错误了
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 出现了 PTY allocation request failed on channel 0  这个错误
<blueghost> 谁知道 ssh 出现 PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 这个错误是什么意思啊
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 我通过了， 原来 windows 老办法还是起作用的
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 其实是我本地的没有打开密钥环
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 还在吗， 我的可以了 。 推送了
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我没用重启，只是删除key。
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 晕
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 不用重启 的， 我只是笨。 本地没有开密钥环。 不知道为什么我这里少这一步。
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 现在就剩我孤独的郁闷了:(心里不平衡阿，hehe
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 应该没问题的啊
<blueghost> 你有多少个 仓库
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 所以很怪异。
<blueghost> 不会是你已经有一个， 有申请多一个吧
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 这是刚建第一个没成，我的原先是在本地管理的。
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 基本点那个新建什么的，就完了。没什么要在做了啊
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 远程的仓库没吗
<qinglingquan> blueghost: blueghost 我是点了不走了，是不是和浏览器版本有关
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 什么浏览器啊，我在 firefox 下弄得
<blueghost> 4.0
<qinglingquan> blueghost: firefox 1.5 哈哈
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 你试下 ie
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 恩，我切到win下试试,那个firefox是3点几的版本。
<qinglingquan> 唉，重启机器。
<einKindvonGott> 大家谁在用pop3收取gmail?
<ub-cn> 发现虚拟机有个功能：snapshot 挺好的，可以 还原到以前任意一个 snapshot; 那么 ubuntu 有没有类似系统还原点功能呢 ？
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 貌似是有的
<blueghost> ub-cn:) 貌似 windows 也有
<ub-cn> blueghost: ubuntu 在哪里 ？
<psychologe> 各位，有上twitter 的吗？用GAE搭的API好像不能用了。有没有能用的API赏我一个吧
<wxg> 什么是twitter?
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 是浏览器版本问题：）
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 远程提交没问题了
<OT_iux> 大家好，我是Ubuntu10.10, 昨天把原来旧的主板和ati显卡换成 i5 的cpu + 技嘉 GA-H67MA主板，支持内置的gpu加速。我用旧的硬盘启动的时候虽然能进入图形界面，但加速和效果什么的都不能启动。新利得里查看了 xserver-xorg-video-intel 已经装了。请问怎么样才能开启内置的gpu加速啊
<psychologe> wxg,
<psychologe> wxg
<wxg> psychologe?
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 早安, 问下乃用的是什么浏览器?
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> Chromium 颅骨
<OT_iux> 路过
<einKindvonGott> OT_iux: 不用firefox4吗?
<OT_iux> 没哩
<OT_iux> 大家好，我是Ubuntu10.10, 昨天把原来旧的主板和ati显卡换成 i5 的cpu + 技嘉 GA-H67MA主板，支持内置的gpu加速。我用旧的硬盘启动的时候虽然能进入图形界面，但加速和效果什么的都不能启动。新利得里查看了 xserver-xorg-video-intel 已经装了。请问怎么样才能开启内置的gpu加速啊
<ben_jackon> :-D
<OT_iux> .
<ub-cn> 11.04 是否变苗条了呢？ 平板电脑最大的贡献就是提醒程序员以后节省一点空间。^_^
<ub-cn> 10.10 好像很不稳定了，下周索性重新安装1104
<ub-cn> :D
<ub-cn> 50MB OS => tiny linux
<ub-cn> DSL
<ben_jackon> :-Dmyeclips6.5的installer怎么装出来个myeclips6.6了？？？？？？？？／／
<ben_jackon> 请问myeclips6.6跟myeclipse9.0哪 个好啊？？？？？／／
<ben_jackon> 请求共享myeclipse5:) for linux
<ben_jackon> 网上找的都下载不了。。。。？？？？？？？？
<ub-cn> empathy IM 有多少人用阿？还是 pidgin 用的多呢？
<ub-cn> evolution mail 呢？ 好像这个我也从来没有用过，为什么  ubuntu 默认他们呢
<lemonhall> ub-cn: 确实不怎么好用，且块头很大
<ub-cn> 就喜欢把空置的大的去掉。呵呵。但是上面2个怎么也去不掉。好像跟OS 绑定似的
<ub-cn> 估计 ubuntu 大概100MB 最合适
<ub-cn> 比起12G 的高清，700M 也是很小。
<draketang> ub-cn: 我就用的evolution mail呢
<ub-cn> 哦
<ub-cn> 是的 最好用默认的。
<draketang> 不过没用empathy，用的pidgin 因为empathy我设置的facebook还有校内老登录不上去
<ub-cn> 哦。你能上FB ？
<draketang> 恩
<ub-cn> 新人需要洗脑，标准化：
<ub-cn> 电子邮件用哪个 ：  hotmail yahoo gmail ?
<draketang> yahoo
<ub-cn> OK
<ub-cn> BLOG 用哪个 ？
<draketang> 不过雅虎邮箱用 thunderbird比较好设置
<draketang> blog就自带的那个咯
<ub-cn> blog.ubuntu ?
<draketang> 我不玩blog的，所以不清楚
<ub-cn> OK
<ub-cn> CHAT 用哪个？QQ MSN YAHOO ?
<draketang> 自带的那个 boradcast
<draketang> wine 的 TM2009 + pidgin
<ub-cn> 有时候这个没的选择，看朋友大多哪里就哪里
<draketang> qq肯定要的吗，其他的帐号都绑定pidgin上了，哦，还有skype
<ub-cn> 跟你合伙开个 bb.com
<ub-cn> hehe
<draketang> bb.com。。肯定有这个域名啦
<ub-cn> 是。已经占用了。
<ub-cn> 好像应该去学点什么 python ? 我现在写程序只能LAMP 在网页上实现，
<ub-cn> 不过当年选择WEB ，也是因为他最小受OS 限制了。
<ub-cn> 应该坚持。现在都有WEBQQ 等类，看来是正确的。
<draketang> 额，我不懂这些的，以前就会简单的写写flash的 AS,还有做 maya
<ub-cn> 以后就WEBOS 吧。:-)
<draketang> 大学没学计算机，这些爱好都给我丢掉了
 * knownbad 喜欢 wetOS
<knownbad> 回家气
<draketang> 不过adobe真是混蛋，ubuntu下的flash 播放器效率如此低下
<webOS> 别。不用就可以。
<draketang> 我一开视频，就听到风扇响
<webOS> iphone 的思路是对的。放弃 flash
<webOS> 把 flash 放生吧。呵呵
<draketang> 但是网上好多资源都是flash的啊
<webOS> 我现在就一个受到影响： google map street view 需要 flash.
<webOS> 想写个 webOS 放到哪里去？
<webOS> webos.sf.net 占用了。
<leaveboy> 《北京一夜》是禁歌了！传说中的温州37禁！
<draketang> :-X
<webOS> iGoogle: Gg 中间2个OO熟了没有？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu terminal 如何改颜色 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326835&p=2282004#p2282004 我想要改的是 usr@ubuntu:~$ 这一段想改成蓝色，或者用户名改成蓝色，该如何改？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pain05 — 2011-04-21 9:06
<webOS> 有没有发现 网页就是一个触摸屏，用鼠标触摸
<webOS> 平板电脑是否根据这个发明的呢 ？
<draketang> 没用过google的那个os呢
<draketang> 如果我一个页面要开2个程序怎么办
<OT_iux> 大家好，我是Ubuntu10.10, 昨天把原来旧的主板和ati显卡换成 i5 的cpu + 技嘉 GA-H67MA主板，支持内置的gpu加速。我用旧的硬盘启动的时候虽然能进入图形界面，但加速和效果什么的都不能启动。新利得里查看了 xserver-xorg-video-intel 已经装了。请问怎么样才能开启内置的gpu加速啊
<pocoyo> OT_iux: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<webOS> 那个是就 xwin 技术吧。好多年前就有的。现在叫 gadget ? draketang
<draketang> webOS: 哦，对的
<webOS> draketang: 这个牛哥挺早制作的，现在打不开他的页面：www.cross-browser.com/
<webOS> 你们的小网站都HOST 在哪里呢？
<Felixonmars> 自己的vps
<OT_iux> 没人理我- -
<webOS> OT_iux: :D
<draketang> webOS: 看到了
<OT_iux> =。=
<webOS> Felixonmars: 那不整天开机哦？
<webOS> draketang: 你在哪里哦，我打不开那个网站
<webOS> 海外？
<draketang> 恩，不过国内用个代理啊 vpn什么的应该也可以的吧
<draketang> webOS: 现在不能用 tor了吗？ 我现在在用一个免费vpn 不知道国内能不能连上
<webOS> 是哪个 ？
<draketang> http://www.raptorvpn.com/whmcs/
<draketang> webOS: 你试试看能否登录，我有时候会开了挂挂驴子什么的，不过速度不快
<draketang> OT_iux: 额，不懂啊，换个内核试试看呢？
<OT_iux> @@ 难道要装11.04
<webOS> 哦
<Felixonmars> webOS: 租的国外的...
<draketang> OT_iux: 我以前那台机的摄像头 時好時坏，跟新个内核有时候突然就好了
<OT_iux> =。=
<OT_iux> TvT 这个跟显卡驱动没有关系吧……
<draketang> additional hard drive里没有可以装的驱动吗
<OT_iux> 没有@@
<webOS> Felixonmars: 正解。天下没有免费午餐。赶上了，就白吃一点。
<MeaCulpa> nngx
 * MeaCulpa 开始装机器上第19个gtk runtime
<yingkou> hello
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<^k^> yingkou, 好  ㍡ 
<lainme> good morning
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 讨厌gtk的全局theme, 只好一个app装一个，有的app还tmd检测本机的gtk runtime
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在aix上装gtk的是基佬
<ofan> ....
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa: gtk-qt-theme撸过
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 你应该研究如何让每个app都有选择theme的功能
<iGoogle> app的绘制，是wm的事情。哪里来的选择
<lemonhall> 啊哈哈
<lemonhall> webchat.freenode.net
<lemonhall> 这个原来是最快的一种方式
<Felixonmars> -,-
<ofan> - -
<webOS> draketang: username 就我刚才注册的 email ?
<draketang> webOS: 是的
<draketang> webOS: 密码是邮件给的， 我一开始也纠结了好久
<Felixonmars> draketang: 可以修改的嘛
<draketang> Felixonmars: 没在意，反正让系统记住设置好了，也不想改
<Felixonmars> draketang: 以后你会做我刚才做过的那件事的...(重置密码什么的)
<webOS> draketang: 还是没有明白怎么用那个
<draketang> Felixonmars: 额。。那么麻烦，再换个邮箱申请好了
<webOS> 软件也安装了。设置也照抄。没有什么反应呢
<draketang> webOS: gateway 填 208.43.150.122 ，username就是邮箱
<draketang> webOS: 你是ubuntu吗
<webOS> 是
<draketang> webOS: 我直接用的ubuntu里网络配置的那个 vpn啊
<draketang> webOS: 下载的是给 win 还有 mac用的吧
<webOS> linux de
<draketang> webOS: 这样的吗，有linux的啊，我直接用的系统自带的网络管理器配置的
<webOS> draketang: 怎么知道我现在是在VPN 下？
<draketang> 然后advance里的 mppe 记得选上
<webOS> 点那个VPN 好像没有反应。
<draketang> webOS: 看网络链接旁边有没有把锁
<moriramar> webOS: 我覺得那個 VPN 的管理插件還是不要用的好，反正我一次都沒有成功過。
<draketang> webOS: 链接的时候网络管理器有动画的，最简单的就是看下能不能 youtube啦
<webOS> 有锁。
<webOS> 好的。现在就测试一下。
<webOS> 有 youtube. 没有 facebook
<draketang> webOS: 啊，这么奇葩赖。
<draketang> webOS: Use Point-to-point encryption 选了吧。不过你都能连了
<moriramar> webOS: 你的 resolv.conf 是不是 8.8.8.8 ？
<webOS> 选了。
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 分享一段好玩的程序，这段程序在干什么，你看的懂吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326841&p=2282073#p2282073 【本文为OurUnix--Linux's境原创，转载请注明源地址www.ourunix.org】 这段程序在干什么，你看的懂吗？ #include <stdio.h> int main() { int k; scanf("%d",&k); printf("after call foo %d\n",foo(k)); return 0; } int foo(int number) { int i  ...
<webOS> 好奇怪没有 google.com
<webOS> still => google.com.hk
<moriramar> webOS: 我個人遇到最多的情况是 nameserver 沒設置好。
<moriramar> webOS: 那個情况把你的 Google 的 Cookies 都清除，或者上一次 www.google.com/ncr 就好了。
<webOS> 哈
<webOS> 久违久违
<webOS> 终于有 google.com le
<draketang> webOS: 哎呀，上网什么的随便个网页代理就行啦
<webOS> 怎么把这个VPN 关了呢？
<webOS> disable vpn 是灰色不能点的
<draketang> 下面有断开链接的
<draketang> disconnect
<webOS> disconnect 灰色不能点。
<webOS> 我的 ubuntu 有问题的。
<draketang> 不知道 =.=！ 我的都可以的额
<webOS> 好的。谢谢。
<draketang> 有个问题想请教啊，我可以指定 某个程序通过vpn链接吗
<Felixonmars> draketang: 不能
<draketang> Felixonmars: 哦，这样的啊，可惜
<webOS> 我把VPN 删除了，重启了，怎么还是有 google.com ?
<draketang> 网页缓存吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是指windows
<webOS> yes. ok back to normal
<MeaCulpa> roylez: OSS 软件gtk的太多了，都得自己用自己的
<MeaCulpa> gtk的dev怎么想的，用户怎么会想要不同的app要相同的theme...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没见过你这样用windows的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: windows上gtk程序很多很多嘛
<MeaCulpa> 屁精 gimp gnumeric gnucash 还有爆多小的
<MeaCulpa> 不过自从KDE4出来以后我逐步在清理gtk app
<MeaCulpa> KXX app 用起来舒服多了
<webOS> draketang: 是否  openvpn 也是可以用的类是效果？
<iGoogle> 玷污了win纯洁的环境。 MeaCulpa
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: windows已经被我蹂躏的只剩洞洞了
<draketang> webOS: 是吧，以前win下我还用过 hotspotshield
<webOS> 哦
<iGoogle> 也玷污了gtk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: slashem的gentoo ebuild 编译不过，3年了没人搭理这样的bug, 因为安全性问题这个app被mask了
<hata> win有一个很猥琐的第三方3d wm
<hata> 售卖中- -
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 求gimp的kxx替代品...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnd，昨天两个host都跑挂，时间相差不到一分钟，怀疑是有鸟人reset了神马东西
<hata> 谁有ee的那个图片上传脚本？
<hata> 我弄丢了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 难道还有人动你的lpar...
<MeaCulpa> Felixonmars: 恐怕没有...有的话gtk可以退役了
<MeaCulpa> hata: 我还折腾过瓦片wm呢
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 此外...乃真的觉得kdevelop好用么0.0....还有kopete
<hata> MeaCulpa: = =
<hata> hata: 欢乐瓦片中
<hata> MeaCulpa: 欢乐瓦片中
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑存储或者交换机被人reset了，要不然没道理两台都一块挂
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 前些时我装过chakra, 就是因为这几个工具弄郁闷了...
<MeaCulpa> Felixonmars: 偶从不用那个...再说我是说windows... pidgin无法替代，kdevelop... 直接用Qt IDE吧...孤不用IDE
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有人把你的switch port pull过了
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 好吧...windows就...= =|||
<MeaCulpa> Felixonmars: 其实是gtk app和Qt app比较，不是gnome app和k app 比较，gnome比较松散啦，不像KDE整一帮KXX
<roylez> MeaCulpa: switch reset阿
 * MaskRay pasted "imagebin" at http://paste2.org/get/1375014
<MaskRay> hata:
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那岂不是如果有人没做copy running config to startup config, switch上的配置全掉了
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 据我所知很多人都不做的
<roylez> MaskRay: 我居然看懂了你的脚本
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 另一个部门内部推行Dia as Visio, 妙极
<roylez> MeaCulpa: dia的图很难看吧
<MaskRay> roylez: 跟着 ee 的抄的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 简陋
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: ???
<roylez> MaskRay: 罪过罪过，我居然看懂了类似ee写的代码
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 没事
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我申请装M$ office 的批文下来鸟
<iGoogle> roylez: 说明懂事了嘛
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这还申请啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 肯定是我昨天晚上3点睡头脑不清醒的缘故
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 申请不要money的么...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mlgbd，今天是不是有round table？
<MeaCulpa> 居然是一个pl脚本装office...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大佬的
<ofan> http://game.webhack.net/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我也发现了，一个破烂脚本
<iGoogle> 晚上喝酒？3点。。
<MeaCulpa> pl 应该被灭绝
<iGoogle> 2个不懂事的小孩子。罪过啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 完了，算是大佬总共20个人...
 * MeaCulpa 决定找人做一个pl的fork, 叫plmm
<hata> pl是把ee的专用语言
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们有局？ 爽的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 求入伙...
<MeaCulpa> AIX 的news group 现在沦为便宜鞋子，衣服，porn大卖场
<MeaCulpa> ofan: webhack远不如telnet好用
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我刚玩这游戏..
 * MaskRay 很想看那装 office 的 pl，如果不是机密的话
<MeaCulpa> ofan: telnet nethack.alt.org
<roylez> MeaCulpa: angband好无聊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还是nethack好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我很久以前玩过，但没几次深入的，主席是nethack大牛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: angband更接近rpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: angband不愁吃穿啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我那个已经快饿死了
<MeaCulpa> nethack我是拖着病秧子找蝾螈吃
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我是打怪吃肉的流派...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: angband不留尸体阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: angband 装备多，就是怪没实体
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是砍杀起来比nethack爽一点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不用瞄准是比较爽
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> 0:-)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我刚才纠结了一下，甩了一把飞刀出去，结果旺财正好扑过来....远处传来愤怒的低吼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ranger就狂按tab。城里面买一袋子的箭
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 那 imagebin 不能对  paste.ubuntu.org.cn 用了？
<Stifler> hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ranger 太简单了
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<ofan> angband也是游戏??
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 如果你是chaotic，杀狗献给神好了
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 啥意思
<iGoogle> roylez: 又乱说啥
<roylez> iGoogle: 没说给你...
<lemonhall> .....................
<iGoogle> rpg，最无聊了
<iGoogle> fps才好
<lemonhall> 你们真有爱
 * iGoogle 忘记 roylez的机器，跑不起来fps游戏。
<draketang> fps没有妹子玩啊，rpg还能拉个妹子玩
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=326774
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助，这是什么字体？
<roylez> iGoogle: 您支援我一个newerth的帐号吧...
<iGoogle> draketang: ...
<iGoogle> roylez: 不懂这啥哦
<NoIE> http://pic1.3dm.178.com/243/2432209/month_1104/1104200902c339eb7c2a08220d.jpg
<NoIE> http://pic1.3dm.178.com/243/2432209/month_1104/1104200902593f22e9ec282cec.jpg
<NoIE> http://pic1.3dm.178.com/243/2432209/month_1104/11042009020deb6f2144a8b3e1.jpg
<NoIE> http://pic1.3dm.178.com/243/2432209/month_1104/110420090238f9bbebdf4f37dc.jpg
<ofan> 地址太长了
<MaskRay> iGoogle: $mech->uri 只返回 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<NoIE> http://pic1.3dm.178.com/243/2432209/month_1104/110420090268e2cb390707a436.jpg
<iGoogle> 。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 狗还是有用的，就是它吃尸体太浪费
<MeaCulpa> draketang: 妹子玩soft core fps, like CS
<MeaCulpa> draketang: 马桶游戏CS有很多妹子玩的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你没见过titan吃尸体那效率，所过之处片甲不留...
<MeaCulpa> draketang: 节奏慢，见人就蹲下
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 不是有 -s, --select
<iGoogle> 		Select web host name. Can use short name as key word, such as "kimag" could refer to "kimag.es". All avoid host names can be list by using "-l".
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我都抢不过它
<draketang> heroesofnewerth 是不是收费的啊
<MeaCulpa> lol
<lemonhall> NoIE: .........................
<lemonhall> NoIE: 这个东西玩起来。。。。会不会。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 心脏病发啊
<draketang> MeaCulpa: 我身边的妹子都不玩fps啊，还有人玩rpg的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很多时候我已经饿昏了，狗狗还吃尸体，真想去把它脖子掐住倒出来
<MeaCulpa> draketang: 日式rpg恶心
<MeaCulpa> draketang: old-school rpg一样没有妹子玩
<iGoogle> 。。
<draketang> MeaCulpa: 其实她们就是要人物可爱，还有不那么容易死
<MeaCulpa> draketang: m&m ultima wizardry elderscroll 见过中国妹子玩么
<iGoogle> 三国演义2算啥类型
<iGoogle> draketang: 这倒是的
<iGoogle> 最好不死
<draketang> FPS什么的对她们太刺激了
<draketang> 其实我更喜欢玩tv game
<iGoogle> ...
<iGoogle> 不是刺激吧
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 早
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 。。。
<draketang> 她们笨的，我以前教女生玩，鼠标转方向的时候不知到走路，走路的时候就不会转身了
<ofan> rpg没落了
<ofan> draketang: 那是故意的
<draketang> ofan: 萌点吗
<ofan> draketang: 装萌呗
<iGoogle> 我崽崽都玩红警和雷神战争。 rpg是妹朵玩的
<ofan> 喜欢pk额
 * NoIE 我爱空之轨迹
<draketang> 我爱 diablo
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢老头滚动条
<palomino|working> 11.11.11 , MeaCulpa
<NoIE> draketang: 爱 diablo 3 吗？
<draketang> NoIE: 还没有怎么爱哦
<Stifler> 打豆豆
<microcai> ^k^:  hi'
<microcai> ^k^:  hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍣ 
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=326774
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助，这是什么字体？
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<cfy> moriramar:
<cfy> moriramar: lisp-cn有动静的没?
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGoogle> cfy: 难道你的lisp有其他用武之地了？
<cfy>  iGoogle: 有啊.我觉得开发起来肯定比perl快
<cfy> iGoogle: 还在学习....
<iGoogle> 开发了啥。说说嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 我想想的....
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 之前不是说，仅仅为了某软件嘛。你点啥。 lol
<moriramar> cfy: 哈？我都不用 Lisp 的你問我？
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<cfy> moriramar: 你不是scheme么....
<moriramar> cfy: 我是用 Haskell 的呀？你什麼時候看過我用 Scheme 的？
<cfy> moriramar: 你是那个hy*吧.
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=326774
<cfy> moriramar: 你不是推荐我scheme的?!
<iGoogle> 误人子弟，你看。
<iGoogle> :-)
<cfy> iGoogle: ee.已经快没人用perl了.....杯具
<iGoogle> 那没关系。反正gtk不如pl方便。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说lisp?
<iGoogle> 你lisp才多久啊。你个墙头草。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<moriramar> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> cfy: 我用 Haskell 的，我不會用一個不純性的的東西……
<moriramar> cfy: Pure 的感覺真好……
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<iGoogle> asm才纯。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]Virtualbox usb不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326853&p=2282190#p2282190 http://linux.chinaunix.net/techdoc/inst ... 2763.shtml 照这样做的. usb在virtualbox 中是暗的,有选项,点不了. 没有 /proc/bus/usb 这个文件夹,也无法创建. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-04-21 10:59
<moriramar> iGoogle: ASM 是純，你用呀？
<Stifler> 0101010101010101010
<jyf1987> 装纯遭人论
<Stifler> jyf1987: 100遍
<jyf1987> Stifler: 拖出去枪毙五分钟
<Stifler> jyf1987: TJJTDS
<Stifler> http://slide.news.sina.com.cn/w/slide_1_18255_17220.html#p=6
<Stifler> 萝莉
<iGoogle> moriramar: 我写过700k asm
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 是写的perl 编译成 asm的么？
<moriramar> iGoogle: 哦，爽嗎？
<iGoogle> jyf1987: nnnd
<iGoogle> 爽，最小代码多爽
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> :D
<iGoogle> XwinX: 向领导致敬。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 拜神
<cfy> iGoogle: XwinX 啥时候成你领导了...
<iGoogle> 咋在rf的，思想都有点悲观呢。 XwinX
<XwinX> cfy: 多从来不是领导
<iGoogle> cfy:  XwinX 升官了。
<XwinX> cfy: 都是别人领导我
<Stifler> ..
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我怎么悲观了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 一直乐观向上的
<cfy> XwinX: iGoogle: 原来在一个部门啊.我有点晕..... XwinX 不是和斗篷在一起的么?
<jyf1987> XwinX: 今天有空了呢
<ofan> nethack的guidbook 竟然是eric raymond写的...
<iGoogle> XwinX: 啊。是的是的
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<cfy> XwinX: 你可以领导神了...
<XwinX> cfy: 是啊
<XwinX> iGoogle: 怎么在 archlinux 装unity
<iGoogle> XwinX: 下月工资，什么时候到帐啊
<XwinX> 一号
<iGoogle> 。我又不是洗发水的。。
<iGoogle> 。空头支票，都这么顺口了。果然领导
<XwinX> 什么洗发水
<iGoogle> arch 洗发水
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你把ubuntu的unity移植到archgo
<XwinX> iGoogle: gnome3 恶心的想吐
<jyf1987> 今天一学妹来公司面试，经理看了看简历抬头问她：你是党员？小学妹顿时紧张了起来，激动的说：党员也有好人啊。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: - -!
<cfy> jyf1987: 你是党员不?
<jyf1987> cfy: 我是党员的儿子 额
<iGoogle> XwinX: 之前没试过？就是那样子的啊。 lol
<XwinX> iGoogle: 什么没试过？
<moriramar> (11時19分02秒) iGoogle: 爽，最小代码多爽
<moriramar> 這個人真BT……
<iGoogle> gnome3
<XwinX> iGoogle: 试毛，这个垃圾
<jyf1987> 中央紧急通告——关于上海罢工浪潮的高涨与党的任务_中国网 http://www.china.com.cn/cpc/2011-04/15/content_22372158.htm
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> moriramar: 喜欢浪费的人？
<MaskRay> moriramar: All About Monads 只能找到一个 pdf 版本，里面提到的 tar/zip archive 下载不到
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你们那，不会跟风到3吧。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 呃，我說不上來浪费，不過我受不了非函數話的東西……
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我们用kde
<iGoogle> 。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 跟啥风
<iGoogle> @@
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不过 arch 跟风了
<iGoogle> moriramar: asm可以用macro作函数用。sub也是函数嘛
<XwinX> iGoogle: 现在没法升级了，一升就要升到3
<iGoogle> XwinX: 跟风的，都该死。目前
<iGoogle> 我的第3次重装，就死在3上面了。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 不是那個函數。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 是數學上的函數。
<iGoogle> 。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你不是 ubuntu 吗？
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 干嘛折腾3
<moriramar> iGoogle: 那個函數很假……
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140639.htm
<moriramar> XwinX: 現在用3還折騰？
<XwinX> moriramar: 不喜欢这个东西
<XwinX> moriramar: 反人类的软件
<moriramar> XwinX: 好吧……
<iGoogle> 不急，出问题，可回fvwm。 XwinX
<moriramar> XwinX: 如果那天 Konqueror 看 Flash 能不崩潰了我也不會覺得 KDE 反人類了。
<iGoogle> moriramar: 你啥distro的哦
<XwinX> moriramar: kde4也是反人类
<moriramar> iGoogle: FreeBSD。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 多半FLASH崩溃都和显卡驱动有关系
<moriramar> XwinX: 好吧，终端不反人類，你去用吧。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 哈？
<iGoogle> 旧的，固执的，freebsd?
<moriramar> lemonhall: Intel 的卡都有硬解了？
<lemonhall> moriramar: GNOME下FLASH也经常崩溃啊
<iGoogle> .
<NoIE> rm.dd 是什么命令？
<iGoogle> 啥时候见过flash崩溃的？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你。。。。那FLASH看电影啊
<moriramar> iGoogle: 當初老師不讓用 Ubuntu，最早的時候我備份的 Gentoo 的配置丢了，我不用除 Ubuntu 外的二進制發行版，所以用  FreeBSD。
<moriramar> moriramar: 沒有，只是正常的上上 bilibili
<iGoogle> 。。
<lemonhall> ............
<iGoogle> 这里贱兔也多啊。你可以恢复配置啊。 moriramar
<iGoogle> XwinX: rf会去kde4不
<XwinX> iGoogle: rf 一直有kde4
<XwinX> iGoogle: qomo 带的就是
<iGoogle> 一直有。和直接上，不同的嘛
<XwinX> iGoogle: rf 的社区版本用的就是kde4啊
<iGoogle> 。还有社区版本和官方版本？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 当然
<gleerat> 安装了gnome3是不是gnome2.32就被删除了？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<moriramar> iGoogle: 很麻煩，不想設了。當初 make.conf 慢慢加慢慢改，加上當時给 Hardened 做了些小測試的時候的一些個補丁结果都沒了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你 Gentoo 配置了这么多啊
<iGoogle> microcai:  你不鼓动了？这就一个贱兔的啊。赶紧出来
<moriramar> MaskRay: 2年半的心血，結果盤壞了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 到壽命了。
<flay> 请问ubuntu下zip文件乱码 何解？
<lemonhall> gleerat: 你可以想办法自己编译安装GNOME3
<moriramar> flay: 去找個叫 zh-unzip 的。或者找個 p7zip 安裝上。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你都配置些啥了
<gleerat> lemonhall: 在11.04的软件中心中有gnome3的
<lemonhall> gleerat: 有？
<gleerat> lemonhall: 可以直接安装
<moriramar> iGoogle: 他不用鼓動。很早之前我和他是統一戰線上的。
<Colin-shzsc> 问题是原版的 p7zip 似乎也乱码……
<flay> moriramar: p7zip装了不行 诡异的是我删掉unzip提示把file-roller也删掉
<lemonhall> gleerat: 我回去看看。。。。现在竟然有。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: nnnnnd lisp就是汇编啊
<moriramar> iGoogle: 所以我現在退了他也留不住我。
<iGoogle> moriramar: ..
<void1> p7zip解压之后的文件，可以用mvconv转码
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥
<cfy> flay: 用convmv转换
<void1> 原版unzip的不行
<moriramar> cfy: 哈？
<Felixonmars> =.=从ubuntu转投了arch的撸过
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<gleerat> lemonhall: The session manager also features the ability to save a running session an restore it later.
<gleerat> This version is configured to start the GNOME 3 desktop, based on the GNOME shell.
<flay> cfy不能一步到位阿
<cfy> flay: 不能,zip没有保留编码.和tar一样.要不你7z
<MaskRay> distro 相关的配置真找不到些什么
<Colin-shzsc> 好像我得 env LANG=C unzip 这样子才可以在事后再转码……
<flay> 我按照论坛上面说的那个p7zip的方法试了也是乱码
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 是啥无所谓吧
<lemonhall> gleerat: 我现在在WINDOWS下。。所以没啥好说的
<cfy> flay: conmv -f euc-cn -t utf-8 *即可
<iGoogle> 。咋是euc
<MaskRay> Colin 是 aw 里面神一样的 co
<cfy> iGoogle: 因为是perl......
<moriramar> iGoogle: euc-cn=GBK我記得
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • [求助]UNetbootin怎样将ISO写入U盘启动 parted magic? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326856&p=2282237#p2282237 如题..我格式成fat格式了,.... 按提示选了ISO,下一步..... ... ... 重启. 选USB-ZIP ..boot error.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-04-21 11:38
<cfy> iGoogle: bad eee
<iGoogle> 这写法bt了
<cfy> moriramar: perl的鬼东西....
<cfy> iGoogle: perl就这样.来lisp吧
<moriramar> cfy: FreeBSD 也有。
<gleerat> lemonhall: 不好意思我看错了。他上面写的是gnome3，下面的版本号写的是2.32.1-0ubuntu19 (gnome3-session)。不知道这两种
<moriramar> cfy: Lisp 就那様，來 Haskell 吧……
<cfy> moriramar: lisp咋样了?
<moriramar> cfy: Perl 咋様了？
<cfy> moriramar: perl变态.
<MaskRay> cfy: euc-cn 是什么
<iGoogle> 用得顺手的，干嘛换。笑死你的，天天换。 cfy
<void1> gnome3的界面比kde4好看吗？
<Felixonmars> cfy: 用python吧..
<lemonhall> gleerat: 好吧，我就说么。。如果有估计各大网站都沸腾了。。。
<iGoogle> 尤其对于我这不看书，都上手的。 cfy 你个书虫子。
<cfy> MaskRay: When you see "charset=gb2312" on mails and web pages, they really mean "euc-cn" encodings.  To fix that,"gb2312" is aliased to "euc-cn".  Use "gb2312-raw" when you really mean it.
<moriramar> cfy: Lisp變態。
<Felixonmars> void1: 没觉得...尤其是我觉得global menu 挫爆了
<cfy> Felixonmars: 我很空格缩进
<moriramar> iGoogle: 看我來調戲。
<cfy> moriramar: 你个scheme叛变出来的...
<iGoogle> 。
<moriramar> cfy: 你個 Perl 叛變出來的。
<cfy> Felixonmars: s/很/恨/
<cfy> moriramar: 确实如此.....
<void1> Felixonmars: 谢谢
<Felixonmars> cfy: 空格缩进多美啊...我这种习惯足够差的人写代码都不得不变好看了点
 * iGoogle 看戏好玩
 * rothsdad 大爱lisp
<void1> global menu啊...那肯定不习惯
<MaskRay> cfy: 原来 convmv 是 Perl 写的……
<moriramar> cfy: 所以 Lisp 就那様，來 Haskell 吧。
 * iGoogle 支持掐架
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊...所以是euc-cn....
<jyf1987> 管他怎么缩进 关键是要坚持用一种
<Stifler> C
<gleerat> lemonhall: 我就搜索了一个gnome3，没有想到就把它给弄出来了。以前一直听说是只有在ppa中才有的
<cfy> moriramar: lisp去掉括号和haskell可以一样一样的吧
<moriramar> iGoogle: 這就是說不到點子上去的悲哀呀……
<iGoogle> cfy: 书虫子，我都不知道euc。 lol
<void1> gnome3可以不用global menu吗
<cfy> iGoogle: 那是你没用过吧.....
<Felixonmars> iGoogle: 围观+1
<cfy> iGoogle: 这和书没关系.手册的东西....
<iGoogle> 吃饭
<lemonhall> gleerat: 还是自己编译吧。。虽然成功几率不好，但是确实也不复杂。。编译好的，不会影响原来的GNOME2
<moriramar> cfy: Lisp 沒有純性，沒有編譯時的強制類型檢驗，不基於 Curry。所以不一様。
<MaskRay> cfy: 哪个手册？
<cfy> moriramar: 我才看到第4章...你不要和我说..
<moriramar> cfy: 做模式匹配要加很多東西……
<cfy> MaskRay: perldoc Encode::CN
 * moriramar 不行了，不當壞人了……
<cfy> moriramar: 搞个宏,然后后台,用ghc....你说咋样?
<moriramar> cfy: 你接着用吧……
<lemonhall> cfy: 你在学PERL？？？
<moriramar> cfy: Haskell 為什麼要宏？
<cfy> lemonhall: 算学到一半放弃了
<cfy> moriramar: 我说lisp
<MaskRay> cfy: alias 都用正则匹配了……
<lemonhall> cfy: 这有什么好放弃不放弃的。。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 那和 GHC 有什麼關系……
<lemonhall> cfy: 无非就是动手写没写过程序的区别
<cfy> lemonhall: 就是说以后除非要求.否则用lisp写
<cfy> moriramar: ...不说了...我要洗衣服..
<lemonhall> cfy: 去吧。。。。。LISP控
<moriramar> cfy: 去吧。
<cfy> 谁知道漂渍液怎么用?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我不行了……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 要笑死我了……
<cfy> 就是洗领口的.
<cfy> 直接放一点在洗衣机里就行?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 笑啥
<cfy> 有没有人用过啊...
<moriramar> cfy: 我用過怎麼了？
<cfy> moriramar: 说明书是说放在洗衣机里.不过,如果我袖口特别脏,我是不是需要先涂一点,手洗先?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 強烈抵制任何語言／工具衛道士。有的話我就這麼來。
<moriramar> cfy: 可以，不過我一般都會先用洗衣粉去搓而不是那東西。
<cfy> moriramar: 怎么来?推荐haskell?
<cfy> moriramar: 洗衣粉有那种效果?洗衣机的时候不是放洗衣粉么?
<moriramar> cfy: 不是呀，就是拿你的話去一様的套。你說 Lisp 我就換個語言說。
<moriramar> cfy: 可以的。
<cfy> moriramar: 那我故意说别的,让你推荐haskell...
<moriramar> cfy: 那原來沒那東西還不洗衣服领子了？
<cfy> moriramar: py好啊
<moriramar> cfy: 你說吧……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没听懂
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你這個人……
<cfy> moriramar: 关键我现在有.专门买了.
<moriramar> MaskRay: 算了，看戲都不會，去和 iGoogle 大神學學。
<cfy> moriramar: 给你先机
<cfy> moriramar: 你先说
<lemonhall> cfy: 找个女人。。。帮你洗
<moriramar> cfy: 我一般還是會用洗衣粉去搓。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 是指劝别人学 Haskell？
<lemonhall> cfy: 一劳永逸
<moriramar> MaskRay: 為什麼你也覺得是我在勸人……
<cfy> lemonhall: 好吧...
<moriramar> moriramar: 我顯然對勸其它人用xxx沒有任何興趣……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 别人说 Perl/Python/Ruby/Tcl 之类，你就表示 Haskell 能做得更优雅？
<moriramar> MaskRay: ^
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp呢...你直接忽略了啊....
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不一定要用 Haskell，比如說 C 什麼的，都一様。也不一定要優雅……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你的观点是什么？
<moriramar> cfy: 哈哈哈哈哈，又來了
<cfy> moriramar: 你可以先开始....
<cfy> 我在等午饭....
<cfy> 所以闲....
<lemonhall> cfy: 你砸还不去洗衣服？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 我观点是劝别人用 distro 用 Gentoo lang 用 Haskell
<cfy> lemonhall: 我还是咨询下我妈好咯
<moriramar> cfy: 我不開始，我說了，我不推那些東西……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 好。。。高等级GEEK
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 再加 editor 用 Emacs
<moriramar> cfy: 誰推我和誰玩……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……Emacs……
<ofan> editor用vim
<moriramar> 完了，又開始了……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我的观点是随便，以上说的我都没用过。。
<moriramar> lemonhall: +1
<moriramar> cfy: 你還為這事麻煩你家人？
 * lemonhall 好，讨论结束。。。这是个大坑
<moriramar> lemonhall: +2
<lemonhall> cfy: 洗衣服，上网搜搜就行了。。领口就用衣领净。。我一般自己洗的时候都用那个
 * MaskRay vim 也用，当没有配置好的 emacs 可用时
<lemonhall> cfy: 如果没有，那就洗衣粉泡完搓呗。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……沒有配置好的 vim 我也沒想法……
<cfy> moriramar: 难道我问我妈怎么写lisp?!
<Stifler> .
<cfy> lemonhall: 我只是有点疑惑.哈哈.问好咯....
<cfy> moriramar: haskell好.
<moriramar> cfy: 這事上網查也能查，問人也行……
<moriramar> cfy: 你拿 Haskell 激我我也不說。嘿嘿嘿……
<cfy> moriramar: 所以我问我妈....
<moriramar> cfy: 就直接噴一些往死裹搓。
<moriramar> cfy: 我用洗衣粉是因為那東西不值錢，而且有顆粒搓得爽。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 在嗎？
<MaskRay> moriramar: ?
<moriramar> MaskRay: Pidgin QQ現在還能上嗎？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不用 Pidgin
<moriramar> MaskRay: 官方不是說有什麼可以支持 QQ2008 協議的什麼東西嗎？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 還是說我看错了？我注意到有個 libqq-pidgin 是 QQ2010 的。
<cfy> moriramar: virtualbox+xp+qq2009
<MaskRay> moriramar: 去年刚有 QQ 号，而且只用过一小会儿
<moriramar> cfy: 那我寧願 WebQQ……
<Stifler> moriramar: 可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你如何和同学联系?!
<Stifler> moriramar: 协议更新至2010
<moriramar> Stifler: 哦，果然是要那個 libqq-pidgin 是吧。
<wzlxx> 不是有个命令行的飞信吗？叫什么名字？
<moriramar> wzlxx: 問題是我有幾個老師綱被女生催用上 QQ……我都受不了了……
<MeaCulpa> libfetion?
<moriramar> wzlxx: 要是用校內我都忍了……
<MaskRay> cfy: 人人……
<MeaCulpa> 那只是个模仿webfetion的，腾讯甩手就捏死了
<wzlxx> microcai: 俺在问问题，嘎嘎…
<moriramar> openfetion
<wzlxx> microcai: of是有界面的吧？
<moriramar> wzlxx: 你就沒回對過人……那可能我看错了。
<wzlxx> cfy: 据说有个perl的飞信？
<wzlxx> moriramar: 嘿嘿
<moriramar> wzlxx: libfetion 我看也有呀？
<wzlxx> moriramar: libfetion是QT的，我要命令行下的…
<Stifler> moriramar: 嗯，我在用，不错
<Stifler> E-Mail之类的不普及啊，QQ用的蛋疼，MM们又不肯用GTalk...
<Stifler> 啥都是命令行的剧好啦
<wzlxx> Stifler: 很对，MM都用QQ，以前飞信行的时候还用用飞信…
<MaskRay> gtalk 为什么只有 win 的 client
<Stifler> wzlxx: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iGoogle> wzlxx: pl的飞信，2个版本，都没了。我之前找了放论坛的。
<Stifler> MaskRay: 因为它知道LINUX下有人会写的
<iGoogle> 改协议的，都该死
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 都不能用了？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<wzlxx> 汗…我还想看看perl代码呢…刚看完perl的语法…
<iGoogle> 代码有啊
<iGoogle> 老协议的
<MaskRay> Stifler: 但没语音功能吧
<wzlxx> 看看…
<Stifler> MaskRay: 有啊，还能视频呢，不过要自己编译
<iGoogle> http://www.csksoft.net/data/code/perlfetion.pl.txt wzlxx
<Stifler> 谁会熨衣服？教教
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 找到了，真长…
<iGoogle> 纯pl的。当然长。socket的
<MaskRay> 那 socket 写起来和 c 没啥两样了……
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<iGoogle> 只是处理字符方面，更简单嘛。 MaskRay
<wzlxx> http://hi.baidu.com/hunk_er/blog/item/afbb821632aee554f3de329e.html
<MaskRay> iGoogle: o
<afiredp1> ubuntu 的备份工具是什么啊，在live cd上的
<flay> convmv似乎也不行阿
<iGoogle> 才知道，中国的石油，一半靠中东，过马六甲。危险的
<feng_> 问一个vim的问题,ctag插件好像不能分析你cpp里的头文件并加入,是这样子的吗
<Stifler> iGoogle: 新疆的油去哪儿了？
<iGoogle> 国内的产量，不算啥的。
<microcai> wzlxx:  ?
<microcai> wzlxx:  在了
<Stifler> e
<microcai> wzlxx:  嘛事情？
<psychologe> 有没有哥们用twitter的，想要一个API，搞了几天没搞定
<iGoogle> 2035年，70%进口，美国倒是降到35%
<iGoogle> 看来，应该是中国去打中东和非洲。
<wzlxx> microcai: 回复错了，呵呵
<Stifler> iGoogle: 哈哈， 用歼10空袭利比亚
<iGoogle> 没航母。而且中国和那边关系一直好的。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 和平掠夺呗
<wzlxx> perl怎么实现自动登录网页？比如校内
<iGoogle> happyaron: 可现在别人在打，迟早断了油的
<iGoogle> wzlxx: mechinize
<edison0354> iGoogle: happyaron: 和谐，和谐……
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你看打完之后的重建计划里呢
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<cfy> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> cfy: hey
<iGoogle> 打不下台，就没重建计划
<cfy> iGoogle: MaskRay: 我觉得lisp写啥都简单.bottom-up的话
<iGoogle> 下台了，中国油价又飞涨了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你写一个实用的，我再看看嘛
<Stifler> 估计美国眼红中国的和平掠夺方式吧
<happyaron> iGoogle: 把那边的油都运过来，老百姓的油价都很难降
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我学习下
<moriramar> cfy: 你這水准不行，去拜 microcai 為老師吧。他是傳销高手。
<Stifler> ..
<cfy> microcai: 老师好...
<moriramar> cfy: 你看人家一天為 OSS4 帶來10人以上的用戶。
<iGoogle> 那是。 happyaron 发改委一年内2次翻盘，”和国际油价接轨“ 朝令夕改。
<moriramar> happyaron: 想起那天他那個宣傳 OSS4 都怕人……
<cfy> moriramar: 然都都走了?
<cfy> moriramar: 然后都走了?
<moriramar> cfy: 沒有呀，很多現在還在用的呀……
<cfy> moriramar: o
<edison0354> cfy: happyaron:http://98.136.170.121/5141/5639067421_91e1ae3bea_z.jpg
<MaskRay> cfy: 前天又把我拉到 systemd 阵营了
<moriramar> edison0354: ……
<cfy> MaskRay: systemd好用不...
<edison0354> moriramar: ？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哈？microcai 不是最不爽 systemd 的嗎？
<moriramar> edison0354: 那個圖……
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 你这个...
<MaskRay> moriramar: 搞错了吧，是最爽 systemd 的
 * edison0354 雅虎加入Linux基金会
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx>          <cfy> iGoogle: MaskRay: 我觉得lisp写啥都简单.bottom-up的话  => 明显打击我学perl的积极性
<MaskRay> cfy: 挺好，把 distro 的差异变小了
<iGoogle> 薇菜，就一传销的。该抓。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 他變的最快的了。之前用 OSS4，大噴特噴 PA，然後把那人的 systemd 也噴的不行不行的。
<moriramar> iGoogle: +1
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 自己体会嘛。
<cfy> MaskRay: 可是我只动过一个脚本......没必要...
<moriramar> wzlxx: 你用啥都一様。
<cfy> wzlxx: 看你干啥的
<moriramar> wzlxx: 我現在真明白了，老板要用啥你用啥。
<wzlxx> moriramar: 我用啥都写不出来东西
<cfy> wzlxx: 你一般写啥?
<moriramar> wzlxx: 因為你沒老板。
<happyaron> moriramar: 哈哈
<MaskRay> cfy: 脚本少更好啊，openrc 那些我都不用了，自己写了几个
 * wzlxx 呵呵
<cfy> wzlxx: 登陆脚本啥的.lisp应该也方便.
<wzlxx> 快了
<moriramar> wzlxx: 有老板一下就寫出來了。
<iGoogle> moriramar: 9494
<wzlxx> cfy: 以后有时间看CL吧…
<happyaron> edison0354: 这是什么啊？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: opera又sb了
<happyaron> edison0354: 太强悍了。。。
<iGoogle> 逼都逼死你。 wzlxx
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 呵呵…
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<iGoogle> 要是 cfy当老板。我们都要天天学习全球不同的语言。 :D
<cfy> iGoogle: no,封杀py
<cfy> iGoogle: 然后只要会lisp就行咯
<iGoogle> .. 还有点优点。 cfy.
<cfy> iGoogle: .......
<Stifler> i know python's language,like this: SSSSSHHHHHHSHSHSHSHHHHHHHSSSSS
<moriramar> cfy: 封殺 Py 就算了。我還要學呢。
<iGoogle> 这么长？ lol
<roylez> cfy: ....
<moriramar> Stifler: 你那是 brainfuck
<iGoogle> moriramar: 。。。别去了
<MaskRay> cfy: 那些 distro 普适的脚本都不想用，自己写最好
<Stifler> moriramar: ..
<moriramar> iGoogle: 為什麼？
<cfy> MaskRay: debian用的是啥...我看下.我得学习下...我有个自启脚本...
<iGoogle> 最挫的ub软件中心，知道是什么写的不。 moriramar
<cfy> moriramar: 你haskell去好咯
<moriramar> Stifler: 你沒看過 brainfuck 語言？去看看吧，很強大的。
<MaskRay> Stifler: Lazy K
<Stifler> moriramar: ok
<moriramar> iGoogle: 我也不想學，你知道我是函數控的，如果不是老闆的话……
<cfy> roylez: 主席好...我能进军争区了.
<MaskRay> Stifler: pure functional 实现的 brainf* 的效果
<Stifler> MaskRay: ?
<Stifler> MaskRay: 哦
<roylez> cfy: 军争区太bt了，不玩这个区
<cfy> roylez: 那还是普通区么?
<roylez> cfy: en
<MaskRay> Stifler: http://homepages.cwi.nl/~tromp/cl/lazy-k.html
<cfy> iGoogle: ee别塔防了.来三国杀吧
<moriramar> iGoogle: 你在哪塔防呢？
<iGoogle> 不玩妹朵玩的。
<Stifler> MaskRay: 真是天书一般的..
<iGoogle> moriramar: 啥
<moriramar> moriramar: 他們不是說你在塔防嗎？
<moriramar> iGoogle: ^
<cfy> Stifler: haskell才是天书
<iGoogle> 。最多是ipad上的塔防。
<iGoogle> 我打雷神战争的
<cfy> Stifler: 突然让你去看别的语言的,当然看不懂.可是即使你懂了语法,仍然看不懂...那才是天书...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又挂了，看不下去了
<iGoogle> et. 没服务器了
<cfy> Stifler: 好像你突然去看德语啥的.
<moriramar> cfy: ……你學得 f x = x + 1 這種凾數也叫天晝的话我就不說了。
<cfy> moriramar: 高级的东西.基本的不算啊.
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 装了Kscope桌面莫名变成了KDE。。。。求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326864&p=2282335#p2282335 原来好好的，试着装ksocpe，成功了，但是装的过程中安装了一些k用的库之类的东西吧，总之开机后图标什么的变成KDE的样子，还是unity好看一点啊，大家有遇到这种情况吗？能切换回来吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 155 ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 谁没事专门为5岁小孩留服务器阿
<cfy> moriramar: 前几天 MaskRay还说不理解啊.
<moriramar> cfy: 他說了什麼？
<iGoogle> 打牌的，妹朵玩的
<cfy> iGoogle: 抢崽崽玩具?
<Stifler> cfy: 我连C都不懂
<moriramar> cfy: Monad Reader 嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 不知道.
<cfy> Stifler: - -!
<Stifler> cfy: 我知道 echo smida
<moriramar> cfy: 那個不是必須的。只是數學抽象。不會一様寫程式。
 * edison0354 cfy: iGoogle：别又塔防又三国杀的了，来泡泡堂吧
<cfy> edison0354: 三国杀
<edison0354> cfy: 泡泡堂
<cfy> moriramar: 看不懂 f x = x +1
<flay> zip文件乱码还真是很麻烦的一件事呢 试了好多方法都不行 悲剧
<iGoogle> 怀念疯狂坦克
<cfy> moriramar: 你觉得(defun +1 (a)(+ a 1))看得懂么?
<iGoogle> 唯一的网游
<edison0354> iGoogle: 开FC模拟器啊
<cfy> moriramar: 你觉得(defun 1+ (a)(+ a 1))看得懂么?
<moriramar> cfy: 看不懂……
<iGoogle> 。这不是fc的啊
<moriramar> cfy: 好吧，我在扯，我能看得懂……因為我知道。
<cfy> moriramar: 哈哈.我没扯,我确实看不懂,lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 赐给我一个newerth帐号吧...
<Stifler> 大家一起写个游戏玩呗
<iGoogle> 不知道
<moriramar> Stifler: 好主意，你寫，我們想。
<happyaron> iGoogle: http://lwn.net/Articles/439463/
<NoIE> Stifler: 用什么语言？
<Stifler> NoIE: C
<NoIE> Stifler: 我退出。
<cfy> happyaron: ee已经抛弃fvwm了
<iGoogle> happyaron: 看吧。那adam都说不出新特点
<happyaron> cfy: o
<happyaron> iGoogle: :)
<Stifler> NoIE: 好吧，你想用啥咱就用啥
<iGoogle> cfy: 一直留的。从不删除
<NoIE> Stifler: python 怎么样？
<NoIE> Stifler: 什么游戏？射击类的吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!留给崽崽用么....
<iGoogle> 太稳定了的 fvwm。唉
<Stifler> NoIE: python不错，战略类的
<NoIE> Stifler: 我喜欢战略类的，不过我把战略类游戏当 rpg 游戏玩。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<NoIE> Stifler: 2D？3D？4D？
<iGoogle> 要是，出了一个opengl的特性，我就回去了。 cfy
<edison0354> cfy: ee不用fvwm了？
<Stifler> NoIE: 我像整个仿war3的，难度太大
<cfy> edison0354: ee要留着...
<edison0354> cfy: ?
<cfy> edison0354: 留给崽崽...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<iGoogle> .
 * edison0354 祝崽崽是果粉！ iGoogle  cfy
<wzlxx> 如果我要暴力破解一个密码，字典去哪里弄？
<iGoogle> 我那么强大的机器。不浪费，暂时用gnome。
<cfy> iGoogle: 对哦.都培养出来了...从小就ipad...
<NoIE> Stifler: 很好，什么时候启动？
<cfy> iGoogle: 果断rm.....
<moriramar> Stifler: 要仿 war3。你做拿 stargus 改改看看搞個 war3gus 吧。
<iGoogle> 救命草，怎么可能删除
<Stifler> NoIE: 等我学会一门语言先
<NoIE> Stifler: 是以奇幻故事为背景还是以三国故事为背景？
<Stifler> moriramar: 我看看
<NoIE> Stifler: 您不是会C吗？
<Stifler> NoIE: 以开源的吉祥物们为主角
<Stifler> NoIE: 不熟
<NoIE> Stifler: 不要！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<NoIE> Stifler: 让吉祥物打打杀杀的，太变态了。
<Stifler> NoIE: 额
<wzlxx> cfy: 过几天告诉我lisp成果啊…呵呵
<cfy> wzlxx: john试试
<cfy> wzlxx: apt-get source john, run/password.lst
<wzlxx> cfy: 好…
<wzlxx> cfy: 怎么用？
<cfy> wzlxx: 你不是要列表么?
<cfy> password.lst啊
<wzlxx> 哦，你说源码，我看看去，我安装的包
<wzlxx> cfy: 不会是拿这里的密码一个一个试的吧？
 * lemonhall 36首曲子被禁了。。。。一定会红
<kuai410022283> ..
<flay> 不是37首吗
<cfy> wzlxx: 是啊
<lemonhall> flay: 37?
<lemonhall> flay: 比如说，我现在就在听北京一夜。。。
<flay> 我早上看的好像是
<Stifler> ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么被禁
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗，里面没有我的密码，我搜索了
<flay> 北京一夜还好吧
<Stifler> one night state in beijing
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥？
<lemonhall> flay: 这简直是歌曲收听指南啊
<blueghost> flay:) 北京一夜？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么被禁
 * lemonhall 419 in BeiJing
<Stifler> .
<edison0354> one night in beijing ,留下许多情……
<NoIE> blueghost: 谷歌。
<edison0354> 应该是这首吧
<kuai410022283> 说什么呢！
<moriramar> 那個是假的吧。
<blueghost> 谷歌被禁了?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有36首曲子被某地区的KTV禁了。。。都是好曲子啊
<flay> 那一夜该禁 呵呵
<moriramar> 官方不是回應是假的嗎？
<NoIE> blueghost: 没有。
<cfy> wzlxx: 那只好暴力了
<moriramar> NoIE: 不是《那一夜》是《One night in Beijing》
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么曲子，反党 的?
 * lemonhall 简直就是歌曲收听指南。。。
<moriramar> blueghost: 那個表裹有不少唱臺灣的被禁了。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 赞同。
<cfy> wzlxx: 这里其实很少.你可以搞个词典啥的.然后弄个规律啥的吧
<moriramar> 那些曲子我都不喜歡……
<Stifler> 我喜欢 爱情买卖
<flay> 。。
<NoIE> 。。。
 * lemonhall 网友发现许多KTV出现了一个黄色的禁唱曲目表，列出了浙江省文化厅要求的37首禁唱歌曲，其中包括《台湾进行曲》，《征服世界》，《台湾SONG》，《台客SONG》，《爱国精神病》，《勇敢的台湾人》，《迷你帽》，《黄埔军魂》，《OH社会》，《我爱台妹》，《北京一夜》等。浙江省文化厅回应称是误传，表示将展开调查。另据《重庆æ—
<Stifler> 前奏那段销魂的钢琴
 * lemonhall 又说是谣言？
<flay> 有图有真相阿
<hkof11> 我在新浪上看到好像是温州把这些歌给禁了。
<NoIE> 恩。
<moriramar> 真的假的。我就是看到回應就信了。我想這個東西官方要是真的肯定會不發表回應的。
<moriramar> s/信/不信
<NoIE> 刚刚听了一下重庆强令规定必须要唱的36首红歌之一的《迎风飘扬的旗》，难听死了。
<flay> 红歌怎么定义的
<Stifler> red
<kuai410022283> 红色经典。。。哈哈
<NoIE> 马屁之歌是也。
<NoIE> 红色经典应该是《国际歌》才对。
<wzlxx> cfy: john 可以破解文件密码不可以？比如我用vim简单加密过的…
<Stifler> 太阳最红，毛主席最亲
<blueghost> 国际歌 被禁 了??
<NoIE> 旧世界，打得落花流水，同志们起来起来。
<NoIE> 不要说我们一无所有，我们要做天下的主人。
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<cfy> wzlxx: 只能破解shadow的,貌似.
<moriramar> 我最後悔的事情就是我當出吊嗓子的時候用的是《山丹丹花開紅艳艳》
<cfy> wzlxx: 你搜索,vim的我以前搜过,貌似得自己写crack程序.
<moriramar> wzlxx: vim 都加密了？
<NoIE> 起来饥寒交迫的奴隶，起来全世界受苦的人。
<NoIE> 满腔地热血已经沸腾，我们要为真理而斗争。
<cfy> wzlxx: 其实没太大关系.密码这这些东西嘛
<forensic> 中國內部流通的國際歌據說是被改過的
<moriramar> 话說文件加密我都是 OpenSSL 的……
<cfy> wzlxx: 你学生么?
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 你到底有什么重要的内容竟然需要加密
<moriramar> forensic: 呃……
<cfy> lemonhall: 密码列表......
<moriramar> forensic: 有原版可以比嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 怎么用openssl?
<lemonhall> cfy: ............
<blueghost> NoIE:) 必须要唱是什么意思。每天早上 都要唱？ 还是吃饭之前必须要唱，象以前 吃饭前都要问候 毛 老人家那样
<lemonhall> cfy: 加密密码列表？
<cfy> lemonhall: 密码太多记不住.....
<cfy> lemonhall: 很多论坛帐号啥的
<lemonhall> cfy: .....................
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 玩呢…
<moriramar> cfy: openssl aes-256-cbc -salt -a -in original.txt -out original.enc
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说下 什么歌曲， 或者给个地址
<moriramar> cfy: 大概是這様。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我说最好的办法是啥吧。。写在一张纸上。。。。
<forensic> 你自己上國籍網站看看吧，應該有原文的
<lemonhall> cfy: 随身呆在钱包里
<cfy> lemonhall: 然后偷走了....
<moriramar> cfy: 然後加個密嗎就行了。
<lemonhall> cfy: 本身用密文写好啊。。笨
<cfy> lemonhall: 哇塞..我自己如何读?rot13?
<lemonhall> cfy: 用一次一密的方式加密，不可破解
<afiredp1> ubuntu的备份软件是什么啊 我想备份整个系统 就是格式化分区后 也能还原的那种
<moriramar> cfy: 解的時候 openssl aes-256-cbc -d -in original.enc -out original.txt 就好了。
<cfy> moriramar: 我还是gpg好了.
<moriramar> cfy: 其實一様的。man enc 就知道了。
<lemonhall> cfy: 事实证明一次一密才是最强大的！！！！！
<cfy> lemonhall: 一次一密?如何解?
<moriramar> cfy: 主要是 FreeBSD 自帶 OpenSSL 所以就很方遍。
<kuai410022283> 有知道 wlan的吗
<moriramar> cfy: 你可以看下 yegle.net 上關於 yubikey 的介紹。
<cfy> afiredp1: dd....
<cfy> moriramar: 先学习lisp,lol
<cfy> kuai410022283: wlan?
<moriramar> cfy: 不長，幾分鐘就看完了。
<blueghost> 局長閣下，我受理的案件不用繼續偵查了，其兇手就是樂曲-黑色的星期天。我在聽這首曲子時，也忍受不了它那悲傷旋律的刺激，只好謝絕人世了。 被禁歌曲 黑色星期天
<kuai410022283> VLAN， WLAN
<cfy> moriramar: 没意思.......
<iGoogle> cfy: 找一个美女图片。bmp的。密码都xor进去就是。
<cfy> iGoogle: 疼....
<Stifler> iGoogle: good idea
<moriramar> iGoogle: Good job.
<lemonhall> cfy: 无法破解。。。。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 好注意！！！
<iGoogle> :D
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 好主意～～密码列表才多少信息啊，藏图像里最给力了
<iGoogle> 别影响关键部位就成。
<cfy> 在做特工么.....
<iGoogle> bmp是从下开始渲染的
<cfy> 好疼....
<forensic> The Internationale in Chinese (simplified Chinese: 国际歌; traditional Chinese: 國際歌; pinyin: Guójìgē), literally the International Song, has several different sets of lyrics. One such version served as the de facto anthem of the Communist Party of China,[10] the national anthem of the Chinese Soviet Republic,[11] as well as a rallying song of the students and workers at the Tiananmen Square protests of 1989   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T
<cfy> iGoogle: 放mp3里好了....
<happyaron> 勿谈国是，谈了的都kic
<happyaron> kick
<lemonhall> cfy: 都可以都可以
<lemonhall> cfy: 密码列表最后存在你手机里。。。
<cfy> 咱做个芯片好了....
<lemonhall> cfy: 然后写个ANDROID或者IPHONE的小程序，反一下就出来了
<forensic> 沒談國事，談了一下國際歌而已。
<iGoogle> 我以前的代码，都是zip到27512的。 cfy
<lemonhall> cfy: 其实你本来就是蛋疼啊蛋疼
<cfy> lemonhall: 不安全...
<lemonhall> cfy: LINUX现在的HOME文件夹已经够安全了。。还加密干毛。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 只要注意到了,非常不安全
<lemonhall> cfy: 你直接给HOME加个密就足够了
<aBiNg> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140641.htm
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～安全？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 安全？
 * lemonhall 问一下RXVT到底有啥好的？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 不安全？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不安全？
<cfy> lemonhall: 疼啊....我只是想把密码列表加个密....
<moriramar> lemonhall: 随便誰不都可以看嗎？换個系统就可以。
<iGoogle> moriramar: .
<lemonhall> moriramar: 那是对文件系统加得密。。。你怎么看啊？
<iGoogle> 复杂的
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你试试对NTFS加密。。LINUX能看？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 如果你是說 Ubuntu 的 encfs 的话那個當我沒說。
<cfy> wzlxx: 以后这种疼的...私聊我....
<happyaron> edison0354: release party想听谁演讲？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你再用個 USB 的 Linux 不就能看嗎？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你指的安全是啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: ä½ 
<lemonhall> moriramar: 咋看？文件系统加密。。没密码怎么看？
<edison0354> happyaron: 请csslayer来吧……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我去不了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我知道～
<edison0354> happyaron: 开玩笑的:-D
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你還是說 encfs，那個不是 Linux 的默認配置。
<iGoogle> moriramar: 他说的，应该不是encfs哦
<moriramar> iGoogle: 那不是的话哪來的加密？Linux 都自帶加密了？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我不知道叫啥啊。。UBUNTU现在安装默认是给HOME加密了的。。。
<iGoogle> 其实 encfs也够了。就是 cfy 不听话
<roylez> lemonhall: 啥？？？默认加密？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 默认加密？
<lemonhall> roylez: 你多久没用过UBUNTU了？
<moriramar> iGoogle: Ubuntu 的自帶的是 encfs 吧？
<iGoogle> moriramar: ub带的home加密啊。你搜索
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iGoogle> 不带encfs
<happyaron> edison0354: 除了csslayer之外还有谁呢
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道……其实我是只能想起来他……
<moriramar> 哦 ecryptfs
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 都疼
<roylez> lemonhall: 很久了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.min.us/imOHP4.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> .....
 * lemonhall 这种东西。。。NTFS也带啊。。。。往往是重装完系统。。。就悲剧
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 又不淡定地去 port .29 的驱动到 .32 中去，结果怎么也起不来啊...
<iGoogle> moriramar: 这个解开，很复杂复杂的。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你自己说不搞了的。。。
<happyaron> e
<happyaron> edison0354: 再想
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<cfy> 不要听ee乱说....最不安全的就是ee了....
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 是啊。忍不住。不懂为何 stuck。
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥啊。。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你就是手痒。
<roylez> cfy: 同意...
 * lemonhall 从ubuntu9.10开始，全新安装时多了一个登入时需要密码并加密我的主目录的选项，简单的说就是把整个主目录都加密了，如果电脑丢失或者重新安装系统时，没有关键密码此主目录则永远无法恢复，数据则可保无忧。不管有没有用，用各种方法试验恢复主目录时总是遇到各种各样的问题，其中最好的情况是目录恢复了，但其中的文件名称æ
<cfy> iGoogle: 邮箱密码,lol
<afiredp> aBiNg, ubuntu live cd上面 备份系统的 是什么工具啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜zb
<iGoogle> 。那是我信任你们。nnnnnd
<iGoogle> 我现在的gpg。你没去试试？ lol
 * lemonhall ecryptfs
<afiredp> aBiNg,  昨天看到一个帖子说 ubuntu上面有个工具可以备份系统
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/imXImy.jpg
<lemonhall> cfy: 这已经够安全了吧。。。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 哥这是为民造福啊，怎么这么说哥，伤心...#_#
<roylez> iGoogle: 你加密啥玩意？
<lemonhall> cfy: 主密码你自己没保存好。那谁也怪不了
<aBiNg> afiredp: 嗯？怎么问我的，我从不备份的啊
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 适当休息嘛。我也是关心你
<iGoogle> roylez: 邮箱密码啊
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<moriramar> lemonhall: 這個不能加 SWAP，你還是要專門加 SWAP 一個或者不用 SWAP。
<iGoogle> 本级自动登录邮箱。gpg加密。多安全
<moriramar> moriramar: 而且這個告诉别人加密了。
<iGoogle> 还可以发布脚本
<lemonhall> moriramar: ...........................................................
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你对安全也过分的在意了吧
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我向來都支持整區加密的……
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我中二我自豪。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 多慢啊。。。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 慢嗎？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 多少会慢的
<lemonhall> moriramar:中二是啥？
<iGoogle> 再安全，也没有以前改软驱数据线安全。
<cfy> iGoogle: 傻ee,独立的配置文件+git ignore就行了
<lemonhall> iGoogle: .............
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 那是毛？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 笑话，扇區對扇區操作和那個一様快的好吧。
<cfy> lemonhall: 假冒系统.骗你密码.
<iGoogle> 达到不加密的配置
<cfy> lemonhall: 然后...
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你年轻了，用不到软驱了
<lemonhall> moriramar: 不跟你争论。。。。我对那个不懂，NTFS的我看过。。是会慢一些的
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 永不上。。我28了。。老了。。。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 問題是 ecryptfs 就不慢了？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 都是一様的好吧……
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔好
<lemonhall> moriramar: 所以不加密最好
<lemonhall> moriramar: 中二是啥？
<iGoogle> moriramar: 整盘加密，可不好玩。要死一次死
<lemonhall> moriramar: 中央情报局第二科？
<cfy> moriramar: lemonhall: iGoogle: 我觉得是费cpu了ba
<iGoogle> 。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 不加密就能一個USB的系統就完了。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 我用了2年的整盤加密了。
<lemonhall> ...........................
<afiredp> aBiNg, 呵呵，熟悉就问你了呗，
<iGoogle> 迟早一次死掉。就像你的那贱兔。 moriramar
<moriramar> iGoogle: 加密前丢了數據，後來就各種折騰。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 那個是加密前丢的。盤壞了……
<lemonhall> moriramar: 不，关键是重装之后折腾，需要密钥。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯。就那麼回事。
<iGoogle> 目前一样嘛
<moriramar> lemonhall: 對於半年换一次密鑰的人來說這個麻煩嗎？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你那密碼都不換的？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我没密码
<iGoogle> 本机换啥密码哦
<moriramar> lemonhall: 而且整盤加密也可以不用密鑰只用密碼的。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 奥，LINUX有。。。。
<lemonhall> moriramar: WINDOWS我自动登录。。没密码
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 支持。告诉我们帐号。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: administrator
<iGoogle> 113.139.146.3
<iGoogle> 西安的。大家都上 lemonhall
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 来扫描我吧。。。NMAP
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 硬盘上最不可见人的就是多年前下的毛片了。。没舍得删。。。。。。其余随便看啊
<kuai410022283> 。。。
<renyi> test
<pocoyo> renyi: 白首如新，倾盖如故。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<microcai>  /me hi
<roylez> lemonhall: 我想哪天我死了，别人把我的笔记本硬盘跟我埋一块
<microcai> lemonhall:  o????
<microcai> lemonhall:   ping 113.139.146.3
<microcai> lemonhall:  ping 不到
<kuai410022283> 服拉！都这境界 佩服！
 * microcai lemonhall ping 不到
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 http://i.imgur.com/0aBQr.jpg
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是打算自愿肉鸡吗？
<gfrog> lemonhall, iGoogle windows 的administrator没有密码的话默认是禁止网络登录的吧？
<microcai> gfrog:  登录个P, ping 都ping不通
<iGoogle> 。。不知道。用win的时候，对于安全没概念。 :D
<iGoogle> 只会改策略
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<microcai> lemonhall:  给我滚出来
<lemonhall> edison0354: administrator....
<gfrog> microcai, windows ping不通太正常了吧，开了系统防火墙就这效果。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<microcai> lemonhall:  为何你 ip 无法ping？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 空密码是无法破解的啊
<calebot> 整盘加密++
<iGoogle> microcai: ..
 * lemonhall 难道你们不知道 administrator 空密码是无解的？
<microcai> lemonhall:  本地攻击的话你就死翘翘了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我的就是空的吧好像
<calebot> 空密码按个 enter 就进去啦
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 不知道哦。那找 MeaCulpa 去搞定。
<iGoogle> 这家伙有win
<lemonhall> microcai: 那。。你就来我家吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 而且这个世界上不存在绝对无法破解的……
<ealgeqing> microcai: 路由可以禁止的  当然 IP设置的话也可以禁止ping的｀｀｀｀
 * microcai 所以 ubuntu 默认 root 没密码。 无法 su 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不行就关机
 * microcai 所以 ubuntu 默认 root 没密码。 无法 su , 无法登录
<lemonhall> edison0354: 存在啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 防火墙没有？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一次一密就是无法破解的啊
<moriramar> 鍋糊了……
<iGoogle> 随机密码。有的啊。 microcai
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我路由器本来就禁止PING
<microcai> lemonhall:  你家哪里？
<edison0354> microcai: 陕西
 * lemonhall 喂喂，你们太无聊了吧。。。。
<microcai> iGoogle:  没  。 root 的秘密的 md5 为 X, 请问哪个密码 md5 后是 x ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一次一密无法破解。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥意思？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 绝对无法破解
<iGoogle> microcai: 那是你没找到地方
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你自己去搜吧。。。无法破解。。一次一密。。。。
<microcai> iGoogle:  。。。。。。
<ealgeqing> linux密码是单向加密  貌似没有司马算法可以反推
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道啥是一次一密
<calebot> edison0354: 暴力解就好了
<ealgeqing> 单向加密
<microcai> ealgeqing:  ... md5 已经有人可以反推了
<gfrog> lemonhall, 一次一密不可以中间人攻击嘛？
<ealgeqing> 不可逆的一个算法  不是MD5加密的
<edison0354> ealgeqing: 那和论坛加密一样啊
<cfy> 现在都sha512,debian
<gfrog> microcai, 那不叫反推，叫碰撞，是说恰好两个字符串都有一个md5值
<edison0354> microcai: 那个MD5反推是根据大量的经验值反推的
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 我 diff 了原版 kernel .29 与 htc 的 .29，获得一大 patch，将它 port 到 原版 kernel .32.9 上去，起不来。为甚？
<ealgeqing> edison0354: 如果我没记错 应该不是 MD5
<calebot> sha512++
<microcai> edison0354:  gfrog:  ... ... 一样，只要我能给出个 md5 一样的，我就能登录了。
<edison0354> ealgeqing: 不知道，反正MD5也是单项的
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<iGoogle> aBiNg: patch都是不兼容的部分嘛。刚好是裁雕的部分。 :D
<calebot> aBiNg: 32 和 29 差很多的
<gfrog> aBiNg, patch都打成功了咩？
<aBiNg> gfrog: 那是哦，zImage 都生成了
<calebot> aBiNg: htc? 該不會是安卓內核？
<gfrog> aBiNg, 相当于一次rebase啊，你够狠
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 知道差得多啊
<roylez> edison0354: 那个叫做 collision，不是反推
<calebot> aBiNg: 安卓内核就没救了
<microcai> roylez: 只要 md5 一样，就算你密码对了。
<edison0354> roylez: 我知道不是反推……就是不知道那个应该叫啥……
<lemonhall> gfrog: 一次一密？只有搞到密钥。。。
<edison0354> calebot: 咋了？
<aBiNg> gfrog: htc 内核都这么做的啊. Cyanogen 都将主流机内核 port 到 36 37 了啊
<lemonhall> gfrog: 无法中间人。。。
<edison0354> aBiNg: 俺的G3还在29……
 * lemonhall 睡觉去。。
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你的呢？
<microcai> lemonhall:  只要能 collision , 就能中间人
<calebot> aBiNg: 编译成功不能用的例子很多的
<aBiNg> edison0354: 悲催..
<edison0354> lemonhall: 滚床单去吧
<gfrog> lemonhall, 额，去研究一下，感觉很好玩
<microcai> lemonhall:  md5 和 SHA-1 已经被破解了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好！！！！
<edison0354> aBiNg: 莫非你也到37了？
<aBiNg> calebot: 是，但我如何找到原因，没有任何信息可以查看，这个悲剧啊
<gfrog> aBiNg, 显然人家会review patch啊，兴许有些地方有冲突
<aBiNg> edison0354: 只是 .32.9 android froyo 标准内核
<iGoogle> 一个手机，死硬件了，改内核干嘛。
<edison0354> aBiNg: 靠，我的好悲催
<lemonhall> microcai: 一次一密确实无法破解。。。暴力破。。也许可以吧。。。谁知道呢。。理论上完全无法破解的加密方式。。。。
<gfrog> aBiNg, 升级内核有神马好处嘛？
<calebot> aBiNg: android 和 vanilla kernel 不一样的，很多驱动都不兼容
<edison0354> iGoogle: 电脑的硬件基本也是死的，好不
<iGoogle> 经常要可以换的啊
 * aBiNg 关键是 htc 破机上，内核没法调试啊.... @@
<calebot> lemonhall: 是说动态密码？
<imadper> 想买个轻薄本,有啥好的建议吗?
<gfrog> aBiNg, 省电？增加功能？ 用29的补丁，即使打在高版本上也没啥好处吧
<edison0354> iGoogle: 没你有钱……
<edison0354> aBiNg: 知足吧，好歹boot loader没锁的，想想MOTO……
<aBiNg> gfrog: 那显然是高版本最稳定哦
<iGoogle> 不换，你就应该呆在某固定版本上。 edison0354
<gfrog> aBiNg, 不见得吧，呵呵呵
<aBiNg> 当然了，.29 内核能让 2.2 所有功能都工作了。这是喜事。
<gfrog> aBiNg, 内核有bug又不是说只在高版本修，重要的bug都会在低版本一起改的，只要这个低版本内核还在维护
<calebot> aBiNg: handheld 没事不会乱升内核的
 * imadper 大家觉得apu e-350性能会怎么样?开emacs什么的,会不会变得超慢?
<calebot> aBiNg: 乱升内核就是自己找抽
<edison0354> aBiNg: 我2.3还用这29呢……
<aBiNg> calebot: ...
<edison0354> calebot: 没事，反正刷不成砖的
<microcai> lemonhall:  一次一密？ 那你总得交换秘密的吧。
<iGoogle> 手机内核，应该用rom写死。
<microcai> lemonhall:  一次一密？ 那你总得交换密码的吧。
<lemonhall> calebot: 简单到一的方式，和原文等长的随机字符串，做XOR操作。。。
<aBiNg> calebot: 你这么说，玩个头啊。接电话发短信就 OK 了啊。 iGoogle 也是
<microcai> lemonhall:  那你总要去交换随机数字的吧，不让人家怎么解密呢?
<iGoogle> 高内核版本，不等于性能提升的啊。 aBiNg
<lemonhall> microcai: 密码本。。需要你人工保护啊
<iGoogle> 说不定，还降低了性能
<microcai> lemonhall:  你都说随机了，又如何密码本呢？
<calebot> aBiNg: 你又不是 htc 的人…
<aBiNg> calebot: ...
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 好吧。
<lemonhall> microcai: 自己去搜吧。。。。很有名的加密方式。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  少来。我在质疑你，不是在询问你。
<lemonhall> microcai: 也是最简单的方式了。。。只有密文的情况下不可破解
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 加密一定要可以解密。
<lemonhall> microcai: 不跟你抬杠。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  都不能解密，那你发出去的和垃圾有什么区别
<lemonhall> microcai: 睡觉去～～～
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...  不懂密码学就不要乱扯 .....
<lemonhall> microcai: ...............
<lemonhall> microcai: 论不到你来质疑。。真的。。。你这样以后在职场上会很吃亏的。。。。
 * gfrog 搜了下htc的职位，在国内还真有开发部门啊，不过都在上海。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  噢？是么？
<lemonhall> microcai: 好心奉劝，别动不动就质疑别人
<microcai> lemonhall:  你还没回答我的问题
 * lemonhall 睡觉去了～～～～啦啦啦来
<lemonhall> microcai: 我没有义务回答你的问题，谢谢。。。吃亏的是你自己，以后。。。
<gfrog> microcai, 不交换密钥倒也正常，非对称加密就可以了，第一次密钥通过非网络方式传递
<microcai> lemonhall:  可能吧。别以为这样很厉害。
<microcai> gfrog: 所以还是要交换的。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我从来没认为自己很厉害。。这里只有你自认为自己很厉害。。
<microcai> gfrog: 不管通不通过网络。反正就是要交换的。
<lemonhall> microcai: 自己先去搜索一下一次一密把。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩，那你质疑我好了。我不会对自己不知道的东西胡扯
<microcai> lemonhall: 这里是你在胡扯。
<gfrog> microcai, 不知道你所谓的交换是怎么交换，第一次交换的时候你没法截获啊，或者干脆由ca给你分发，你也没法篡改
<lemonhall> microcai: 你压根就没去搜索，质疑啥啊。。我也没功夫质疑你。。。28岁的人明白的事情就是，你太冲动了。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 吃亏的是你自己
<microcai> gfrog:  ... ...  什么啊，md5 破解的目的不在截获，而是伪造。
<gfrog> microcai, 你们到底在说什么。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩。不知道你反复提醒我这个是何居心
<calebot> 鸡同鸭讲
<microcai> lemonhall: gfrog 都没明白我说的时候什么。
 * iGoogle 支持掐架
<calebot> 月经战争
<gfrog> microcai, 一会一次一密，一会又md5.。。。 我囧
 * iGoogle 不伤和气
<gfrog> microcai, 思维跟不上啊
<microcai> lemonhall: gfrog 如果不同的 message 生成同样的指纹，那这 message 就有了伪造的可能。但是你过分信任 md5 , 认为不是伪造的。
<lemonhall> gfrog: 思维跟不上就对了。。。
<lemonhall> gfrog: 他就疯狗。。乱咬人
<microcai> gfrog:  lemonhall:  一次一密是 lemonhall 说的。我没说。
<gfrog> microcai, 恩，没错，md5现在确实有这缺陷
<gfrog> microcai, 恩，一次一密确实可以做到没有密钥交换。
<microcai> gfrog: 问题是不同的 message 很难有相同的指纹。 破解的说法是指找到了简单容易的方法可以找到不同的 message 生成一样的指纹。
<fvw> hello all
<microcai> gfrog:  一次一密也要交换的。  否则你怎么解密。
<gfrog> microcai, 恩，md5的问题你说的对
<flay> vsftpd上传的中文乱码 有没有好的解决方案？
<microcai> gfrog:  交换前用非对称加密加密密码并交换。 之后可都是对称加密
<microcai> flay:  use UTF-8
<gfrog> microcai, 一次一密我不是特别了解，不过据我对非对称加密的理解，完全可以不交换私钥
<wzlxx> 如何抓去数据包？我想用perl写一个自动登录网站，然后发送状态的脚本…
<gfrog> microcai, 哦，是说继续的过程啊，是啊，但是对称加密的密钥都是由非对称加密的嘛。
<microcai> gfrog: 全程非对称加密不现实。一般是开始的时候用非对称加密交换对称加密用的密码（随机生成）。然后后续都是对称加密。
<vic> 哎，今天没更新
<flay> microcai: 我的意思是windows下面上传的文件 我这里显示的是乱码 但是在win下没问题
<microcai> flay: 因为你没用 UTF_8
<gfrog> microcai, 是不是像RSA token那种玩意也算是一次一密？
<microcai> flay:  windows 默认全是 GBK ... 自然不乱码。 Linux 默认 UTF-8 ， 自然乱码
<fvw> happyaron: hi
<flay> microcai: 配置里面要设置一下？
<wzlxx> 如何抓去数据包？我想用perl写一个自动登录网站，然后发送状态的脚本…
<calebot> 不了解还讨论个啥...
<ealgeqing> 有些东西 感觉没必要说  去做把
<microcai> gfrog:  非对称加密有缺陷的。所以要证书机构。
<ealgeqing> 做出来 什么都知道了
<fvw> iGoogle: ee?
<microcai> gfrog: 密码学通信的前提是，互相相信对方，但不相信通信线路。要做到防止泄密，同时也要做到反正伪造。
<microcai> gfrog: s/反正/防止/g
<imadper> le> 说不定，还降低了性能
<imadper> <microcai> lemonhall:  你都说随机了，又如何密码本呢？
<imadper> <calebot> aBiNg: 你又不是 htc 的人…
<imadper> <aBiNg> calebot: ...
<imadper> ERC> /quit
<microcai> gfrog:  md5 破解了，解密还是没有破解，但是已经可以做到伪造了。
<iGoogle> fvw: 。。。
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 看贴图脚本，不就差不多了嘛
<microcai> gfrog:  就像，我虽然不知道你的密码，但是我可以用另一个密码，生成的 md5 指纹还是一样的。
<iGoogle> fvw: 你是变马甲了，还是失踪了？老实交代
<fvw> iGoogle: 有一年没来了吧
<fvw> iGoogle:想不到你还在这里聊天。。
 * microcai 在我知道 GFW  以前，我不知道 https SSL 这些有神吗意义。但是我现在每天积极使用 gpg .....
<calebot> https 也不挺安全
<iGoogle> fvw: ...
<moriramar> calebot: 怎麼說？
<gfrog> lemonhall, 查了一下一次一密，确实理论上是不可破解的 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%80%E6%AC%A1%E6%80%A7%E5%AF%86%E7%A2%BC%E6%9C%AC
<calebot> microcai: gpg 没有 trust ring 就是渣啊
<ealgeqing> runtime是一个司马样的概念？ 类似 yum的下载命令？安装命令？
<cfy> fvw: hillo
<gfrog> lemonhall, 不过在网络中如何实现，可能就有很多种方法了，而且会有新问题。
<jyf1987> 阿龙不错
<fvw> cfy: 你也来了
<cfy> iGoogle: 失踪了...
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 哪个脚本？
<cfy> fvw: 我一直在,那话应该我说XD
<iGoogle> 估计是去结婚去了。 lol
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 知道了
<iGoogle> wzlxx: pasteimg.pl
<calebot> gfrog: 可以暴力破
<gfrog> 那个，11.04发布的时候帝都还会有party咩？
<microcai> gfrog:  一次一密确实不能破解，但是开始的时候协商密码的时候有破解的可能。
<iGoogle> microcai: 一把刀子，就破解了。
<fvw> jyf1987: 在干啥呢
<microcai> iGoogle:  。。。 你以为是个人都是毛那样的嗜杀啊
<calebot> 一次一密的密码本不是无限的啊
<calebot> 暴力解 + 语意分析
<gfrog> microcai, 讨论一次一密的时候你一定要扯出其他的问题来，那我们继续说认证体系？ 不要把一个简单问题搞复杂好伐？先把小问题研究透彻，在综合起来看全局嘛
<calebot> 除非明文也是密码
<jyf1987> fvw: 额 你怎么来了
<moriramar> 說不能破解的意思是只能暴力破解吧？
<edison0354> gfrog: 有的，在北外或者北邮
<iGoogle> microcai: 你还别不信。等到重要性有那么大了。就这样简单破解了。
<microcai> gfrog:  。。。 。。 没有交换密码，一次一密没有意义
<calebot> moriramar: 在摩尔定律下，以前说不能破的现在 1 min 就暴力破了
<jyf1987> fvw: 现在有基于lua的 appengine了 你要不要去玩玩
<gfrog> edison0354, good， 大概时间呢？不会是五一吧，那时候不在帝都。。。
<edison0354> gfrog: 想要听谁演讲？速度报告给aron
<jyf1987> fvw:   yo2lua.com
<edison0354> gfrog: 还没定应该
<fvw> jyf1987: lua 很久没用了哦
<gfrog> edison0354, 没啥概念，能请到谁？
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... 别忘记刘胡兰怎么死的。刀子还是不能破解嘛2
<jyf1987> fvw: 玩玩呗
<calebot> moriramar: 高级算法都要到量子电脑才能暴力破
<edison0354> gfrog: 我也没概念，我都想不起来谁在帝都……
<moriramar> calebot: 嗯，哦。
<iGoogle> microcai: 那是毛的lp。岂是你可仰望的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不如直接把levin拉上去演讲吧……
<gfrog> edison0354, 找点重量级任务来吧。。。
<moriramar> calebot: 不過能看到才行呀……
<gfrog> edison0354, s/任务/人物
<moriramar> microcai: 現在誰殺你，都是精神折磨好吧。
<fvw> jyf1987: lua 也开始流行咯
<iGoogle> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> microcai: 你認為你意志力有那麼強？
<jyf1987> fvw: 恩 所以不要丢掉阿
<microcai> iGoogle: 。。。 。。。这是我的一个反例，用老驳你的
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 还得要密码登录的啊…
<microcai> iGoogle: 。。。 。。。这是我的一个反例，用来驳你的
<gfrog> edison0354, 希望能听听国际化部门的讲座，包括但不限于翻译 && 输入法
<microcai> moriramar:  ...  没
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 你要干嘛？当然要密码啊
<cfy> lemonhall: 1723/tcp closed pptp 5900/tcp closed vnc
<edison0354> gfrog: 啥叫国际化部门？
<iGoogle> microcai: 就是说。你的例子，和你自己不是一个档次嘛。不能类比。 :D
<gfrog> edison0354, 如果能有developer来讲讲就更不错了。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 不会发送密码和用户名…刚看了perl语法…就是想练练perl
<moriramar> microcai: 老實话先來針巴比妥，然後看你要暈就打；再來針阿脫品，再放些吵人的東西，很快人就受不了了。
<microcai> moriramar:  。。。 。。。
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 添表单啊。
<calebot> 吐真剂++
<microcai> iGoogle:  moriramar  That's not jedi way
<calebot> 社交工程无敌
<gfrog> edison0354, 额， 说部门不确切，想了解一下目前输入法的动向。
<iGoogle> pl爬虫 wzlxx
<gfrog> edison0354, 貌似前阵子有个ibus的聚会，没赶上
<calebot> gfrog: 了解下 fcitx / ibus 就结束了
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我刚看，不了解
<edison0354> gfrog: fcitx党……
<iGoogle> moriramar: 你这毒家伙。。
<calebot> gfrog: 蛋疼的话再看下小小输入法
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<gfrog> calebot, libpinyin呢？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 容易看的，只看网页，分析下提交的地方，名称而已
<edison0354> happyaron: 不如就叫csslayer来吧……
<moriramar> iGoogle: 本科學藥的，上來先學了6章的精神類藥物記得最清楚。
<calebot> gfrog: libpinyin 是空中楼阁、镜花水月
<crazybaby> - -
<iGoogle> 毒药啊
<moriramar> iGoogle: 後面什麼心臟什麼都記不得了。
<gfrog> calebot, 没人做嘛？
<iGoogle> 。。
<calebot> gfrog: 没动静
<calebot> csslayer 忙着嘴炮
<moriramar> calebot: 在哪嘴炮呢？
<calebot> csslayer 整天骂他不了解的东西
<calebot> moriramar: 在他博客
<gfrog> calebot, 我了解某公司可能在憋大招，静观其变好了
<moriramar> calebot: 我知道他上次罵了小圆臉，我表示很贊同。
<calebot> gfrog: 如果是国内公司就别指望了
<jyf1987> calebot: 阿杜根？
<gfrog> calebot, 不算是国内公司吧，不过确实是国人在做
<calebot> gfrog: libpinyin?
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=249937 wzssyqa wzlxx 这里有分析的说明
<gfrog> calebot, 虽然人员稀少，进度缓慢
<gfrog> calebot, 恩
<calebot> pinyin 从零开始搞很累的
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 多谢
<calebot> google pinyin 都是抄袭起家
<edison0354> moriramar: 明天两集连播的小圆脸？
<moriramar> edison0354: 嗯。完結了。相傳改得更黑了。
<edison0354> moriramar: 反正我不看……csslayer也看这个？
<moriramar> edison0354: 我估計委員會那些人都要氣死了。
<gfrog> ca
<moriramar> edison0354: 嗯。
<moriramar> edison0354: 他博客上有。
<edison0354> moriramar: 啥委员会？
 * iGoogle 觉得我们应该保护薇菜了。不能老攻击他。
<calebot> fcitx4 变成 csslayer 一人 project 了
<gfrog> calebot, 其实是词库问题，引擎憋一阵应该会憋出一个不错的。
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<moriramar> edison0354: 日本放映倫理委員會。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 咋了？
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<gfrog> calebot, 词库就要做纯体力劳动了
<jyf1987> microcai搞词库干嘛？
<calebot> gfrog: 大家的引擎都差不多，正确率从 95% 到 100% 很难的
<jyf1987> 为何linux下没有基于p2p的速度很快的音乐交换呢？
<iGoogle> 薇菜今天被多人攻击了。尤其被 moriramar 这家伙恐吓。
<jyf1987> 难道非要有index server才可以？
<moriramar> iGoogle: 攻擊了嗎？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: levin确定来了。
<gfrog> calebot, 所以libpinyin才会有市场，剩下的就去做词库吧
<moriramar> iGoogle: 什麼呀……我很喜歡他的好不好。
<jyf1987> microcai不是搞 cjktty么 攻击他做啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: csslayer还没联系上
<edison0354> happyaron: 是在北邮还在北外？
<moriramar> jyf1987: microcai 是強力宣傳人員。
<happyaron> edison0354: 北邮
 * microcai 被人身攻击习惯啦。
<jyf1987> moriramar: 这个家伙
<happyaron> microcai: 你不也老攻击别人么。。。
<jyf1987> microcai: 没事宣传那个干啥
<calebot> gfrog: 基本就是口碑和行销了
<edison0354> happyaron: 那还叫Levin确定来……不就是他办嘛……
<gfrog> c
<gfrog> calebot, 恩。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 我這上面沒有一句直接臓話的攻擊的，都是以文會友。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是他办
<microcai> happyaron:  。。。 。。。 我这就暴力纠正错误认知
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<moriramar> microcai: ……………………………………
<happyaron> edison0354: 他帮忙发贴找人办的
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
 * gfrog 擦，ibus各种纠结，总是敲错回车。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 北邮人发帖？
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实我还认识一个北邮人的版主的……
<jyf1987> 打倒 microcai
<moriramar> jyf1987: 打倒 jyf1987
<jyf1987> hoho
 * microcai 放马过来吧。
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说啥时候呢？
<moriramar> jyf1987: 你要打倒微菜我就打倒你。
<jyf1987> 我还是用 fcitx 可惜就是烂
<gfrog> edison0354, 还有建议，有没有人讲讲ubuntu的server版，还有虚拟化，ubuntu one 啥的
<happyaron> edison0354: 5月7号
<jyf1987> moriramar: 你来打倒我吧 呵呵
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> gfrog: 跟 happyaron说
 * calebot 支持 fcitx3 
<calebot> yuking++
<edison0354> gfrog: 还没找到黑小圆脸的文章……
<moriramar> calebot: 可惜最近 Yuking 不在呀……
<iGoogle> moriramar: 是啊。你用药物恐吓了。 :D
<jyf1987> calebot: 不用4么？ 3的默认词库烂得一塌糊涂 额
<moriramar> iGoogle: ……
<jyf1987> 不知道怎么搞出来的词库
<jyf1987> 明显不对头的词序
<moriramar> iGoogle: 好像是……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^
<gfrog> edison0354, happyaron, 5.7号party咩？ 那天依旧不在帝都，直接忽略我刚才说的吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 呃
<edison0354> gfrog: ……
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... 自己整理的？
<Colin-shzsc> fcitx 4 的词库好像是用 openphrase 改的
<moriramar> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=249937 看上面 roylez 和 ee 對搞真好玩……
<calebot> fcitx3 是用拼音佳佳的词库
 * gfrog 11.04发布的太不巧了，看来我要等11.10的party了。。。
<edison0354> gfrog: ……
<jyf1987> microcai: 不晓得 反正默认词库很无厘头
<microcai> gfrog:   /me ubuntu 继续 unity 是死路一条
<moriramar> 過兩天E31到了又要折騰 amd64 的事了，哎，终於開始折騰 amd64 了……
<calebot> unity 的确很垃圾
<moriramar> calebot: Gnome-shell 也垃圾。
<Colin-shzsc> calebot: 当时好像为这词库的版权问题把作者搞得很头大
<gfrog> microcai, 为什么KDE4 出来大家都夸，gnome3出来大家都骂呢，差距真这么大。。。
<calebot> 还有 ubuntu 那个啥 indicator...
<iGoogle> gfrog: 一样的骂的吧
<gfrog> calebot, indicator还好吧，目前表示很适应
<calebot> gfrog: kde4 也被骂很惨啊，只有 kde粉不骂
 * iGoogle 的fvwm最稳定
<moriramar> calebot: 他們天天想条子，為什麼沒有一個想到把狀態欄和任務様合並的。
<gfrog> iGoogle, 没这么强烈吧，难道kde4小众？
<moriramar> gfrog: KDE 4 比较小衆了。
<calebot> gfrog: 想用 native indicator 要依赖 gtk, 即始不是 gtk 软件
<iGoogle> gfrog: 真的骂的厉害的呢。一样。
<gfrog> calebot, 不过后来kde4收到很多表扬啊，我也觉得kde4比3给力不少
<edison0354> gfrog: 我表示不喜欢GNOME3+1
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<calebot> gfrog: 只有 kde粉在表扬啊
<iGoogle> ？
<happyaron> 喜欢gnome2 +10086
<calebot> gfrog: kde4 到 4.4 左有才堪用
<edison0354> happyaron: 你咋也开始10086了？
<calebot> s/有/右
 * Colin-shzsc 感觉也许 LXDE 过个几年应该会不错，不过现在看来 LXDE 真的很简陋
<gfrog> calebot, 哦，这倒是真的
<calebot> gfrog: 4.0~4.3 被骂得狗血淋头
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 本来就是轻量级，简陋是必然的
<moriramar> Colin-shzsc: 不報希望，
 * gfrog 要不大家拭目以待gnome3.4吧，还是unity4？
<jyf1987> lxde现在还行阿
 * iGoogle 的fvwm最稳定。几年出一个版本，还啥新特性都没。 lol
<Colin-shzsc> 其实 LXDE 是七拼八凑来的
<Guest90692> 论坛挂了？
 * edison0354 无视unity
<moriramar> Colin-shzsc: GTK+的都不太報希望。
 * edison0354 坐等10.7
<iGoogle> 达到Tomas Adam
<iGoogle> 打到
<calebot> moriramar: Qt 党人？
<hv54> 好多人啊
<moriramar> calebot: 不。
<gfrog> edison0354, mac党？ 踢出去
 * edison0354 昨晚开始看乔教主的传记
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在听黑色星期天
<iGoogle> 。。
<moriramar> calebot: 老實话 Qt 我也不喜歡。
<gleerat> 升级到11.04之后正常，更新系统之后，启动系统之后直接进入文字界面，使用sudo startx试图启动X时，不能启动X服务
<moriramar> calebot: E17 前些天折騰下，用着不错。可惜開發真慢……
<calebot> 目前 i18n 只有 pango 支持好，用 pango 的几乎只有 gtk
<edison0354> gfrog: 大家都知道我是水果教的
<happyaron> edison0354: 跟你学的啊
<moriramar> calebot: 而且軟件還少。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<moriramar> edison0354: 你去死吧。
<calebot> 所以想要 i18n 就要选 gtk
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪，哦耶～
<iGoogle> pango怀疑会慢
<iGoogle> 还要分析语法。
<iGoogle> 写错一点，就不认
 * microcai Qt 存在的意义就是让 GNOME 别堕落
<hv54> blueghost, 黑色星期天啊
<iGoogle> happyaron: 踢了 edison0354
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
 * calebot Qt 存在的意义就是让 GTK+ 别堕落
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似 pidgin 2.7.11 的关于里面有一个词错了……
<moriramar> 踢了+1
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 那个是aron做的l10n
<iGoogle> 敢哦耶的，都踢
 * gfrog 打倒果粉！
<calebot> GNOME 早就堕落了
<calebot> 绑 mono 神马的，真是脑残
<moriramar> iGoogle: ……居然是因為哦耶……
<Colin-shzsc> ……“Pidgin 是一个基于 libpurple 的可同时连接到多种消息服务的即使消息客户端”
<iGoogle> 嗯。打到 mono
<moriramar> iGoogle: 哦耶又有什麼黑曆史了？
<hv54> 怎么啦？有T人
<Colin-shzsc> “即使消息客户端”……
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 看到了我也……
<iGoogle> moriramar: 别人都不哦耶的嘛。 lol
<gfrog> calebot, 我怀疑gnome也要玩跨平台，不过现在gnome在windows那个丑样子，我都不忍心看第二眼
<moriramar> iGoogle: ……
<edison0354> gfrog: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: pidgin的po在哪里？
<moriramar> gfrog: 我都不看第一眼的……
<iGoogle> .
<edison0354> moriramar: 我也没看……
<iGoogle> 不丑吧
<gfrog> moriramar, 我没办法，还要在windows里边用wireshark
<edison0354> gfrog: 你咋在win里拉起来GNOME的？cygwin?
<gfrog> edison0354, 没起完整的gnome啊，gtk而已
<microcai> edison0354:  AMD 存在的意义就是为了让 intel 降价
<iGoogle> 咋配置的。这看得出丑
<edison0354> gfrog: 咋开起来的？
<edison0354> microcai: +10086
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 服务器那玩意，得找真干这个的吧
<edison0354> microcai: 但是降过价吗？
<gfrog> edison0354, 那玩意直接就是用gtk的呀，还有pidgin。。。
<microcai> edison0354:  80986
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 学了俩命令就去卖弄，不好不好
<edison0354> gfrog: 你说GTK啊……一般丑啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啥？
<blueghost> hv54:) 是啊， 我想听 忏魂曲， 怎么都是 黑色星期天
<edison0354> gfrog: 自己配下gtkrc呗
<calebot> gfrog: GTK+ != gnome
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<gfrog> edison0354, 哦，好吧，没在win下面用gnome。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是37首里的？
<edison0354> blueghost: gloomy sunday很好听的，sarah brightman版
<edison0354> gfrog: 好吧
<gfrog> calebot, gnome抛去主题，基本啥也不是
<hv54> 汗，我还是windows呢
<blueghost> edison0354:) gloomy sunday 是黑色星期天
<blueghost> edison0354:) gloomy sunday 是黑色星期天吧
<happyaron> edison0354: http://developer.pidgin.im/l10n/
<blueghost> edison0354:) 忏魂曲 这个呢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: :)
<edison0354> blueghost: 恩啊
<happyaron> 谁能supply一个更新，我可以帮忙提交
<blueghost> edison0354:) 给个 忏魂曲 地址
<edison0354> blueghost: Pie jesu？
<gfrog> happyaron, 是直接为Canonical工作咩？
<microcai> happyaron:  你也去 Can* 了？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不知道， 我 google 看看
<edison0354> gfrog: 他上学呢
<edison0354> microcai_lashi: 你丫你又拉屎去了啊……
<moriramar> 這人真惡心，去大還寫出來。
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是
<iGoogle> 。
<happyaron> microcai_lashi: 没有
<cfy> microcai_lashi: - -!lashi....
<gfrog> edison0354, happyaron 赞美为社区辛勤付出人儿～
<moriramar> edison0354: Pie Jesu / Andrew Johnston 很不错。
<iGoogle> 这家伙
<cfy> ee要干啥?!
<iGoogle> 。。。。
<iGoogle> 别乱搞。
<iGoogle> 啥。我被哈皮顶出来的
 * edison0354 我很害怕
 * gfrog wayland为什么最近没人提了呢，最近的几个发行版有人带这玩意咩？
<calebot> gfrog: 还不堪用啊
<iGoogle> 我唱红脸的。唉。准备踢 lashi的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不是这个吧， 听着没有想死的念头
<gfrog> calebot, 难道是忽悠的成分居多？
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<calebot> gfrog: 没忽悠，就是开发慢
<iGoogle> edison0354: 还欧不。
<edison0354> moriramar: 我都听sarah brightman的
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我是要 三大禁曲 ， 黑色星期天， 忏悔曲， 第十三只眼
<moriramar> edison0354: Andrew Jonhston 是男聲哟！11歳的小男孩。
<wzlxx> perl里basename可以去掉路径名，哪个函数可以去掉一个文件的扩展名？
<moriramar> edison0354: 聲音很不错。
<iGoogle> @@
<gfrog> calebot, 缺少公司支持吧。。。 laf。 想当初wine开发慢的要死，google开始支持之后版本发的那叫一个快，火箭一样。
<cfy> wzlxx: also basenome
<cfy> wzlxx: also basename
<cfy> wzlxx: 看文档.
<blueghost> edison0354:) 听了一个 黑色星期天，一个忏悔曲， 两很象
<iGoogle> 那我踢了薇菜。
<edison0354> moriramar: 是不是和sarah合唱的那个小孩？
<calebot> gfrog: wine 那是要积累的，厚积薄发
<edison0354> moriramar: 你说美国达人那个？
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，我还没有看过文档，不会看…呵呵
<moriramar> edison0354: 對。
<calebot> gfrog: google 支持不多，游戏业才多
<iGoogle> 烂哈皮。老这样
<edison0354> iGoogle: 囧
<gfrog> calebot, wayland一样的，基础框架的玩意
<blueghost> 忏魂曲
<psychologe> 哈哈
<gfrog> calebot, 有咩？ 我看google的几个应用都捆绑wine了，picasa，google earth之类的
<calebot> wayland 还有很多问题的，X protocl 当初可是神级大牛搞的
<moriramar> gfrog: 主要是那個 Loki 和 Crossgamer 支持的吧？
<moriramar> calebot: X 那個到底是好還是不好呢？
<gfrog> moriramar, 哦，可见公司支持是开源发展的一大动力
<moriramar> calebot: 看了那麼些開發人的文章真暈了。
<cfy> wzlxx: perl -le 'use File::Basename;print basename "a.a",".a"'
<calebot> X11 延用 24 年，可见多猛
<blueghost> edison0354:) 帮我找找 忏魂曲
<cfy> wzlxx: 不过貌似只能是给出@的.实在不行你正则一下好咯
<gfrog> moriramar, calebot 大牛搞的太过学术了一些，完美有余， 实用性稍差啊，
<cfy> calebot: emacs呢
<edison0354> blueghost: Google
<calebot> X11 看来有望活到 30 年
<blueghost> edison0354:) 来来去去都是 黑色星期天， 不想死 都想死了
<calebot> 没人搞 X12 啊
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<wzlxx> cfy: 正则我会…
<blueghost> edison0354:) 正 google 呢
<edison0354> calebot: X11都几十年了吧……
<calebot> edison0354: 我是说版本 11
<edison0354> calebot: X11就是版本11
<wzlxx> cfy: 我还是用正则吧…因为扩展名不一样我的文件…
<Colin-shzsc> 之前在 pidgin 当中还挑出了一个翻译毛病，在 MSN 的好友信息里面有两个似乎应该是指“个人资料”的“profile”被翻译成了“配置文件”
<moriramar> Colin-shzsc: 去改吧。
<moriramar> happyaron: 再拉一個入你教吧。
<blueghost> edison0354:) google 忏魂曲 找来找去 都是 黑色星期天      英文，据说原版 俩倒来复去 的。
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知道
<crazybaby> emacs 怎么使ERC彩色.
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 你直接改吧，改好po文件给我就行
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: When the gnt clipboard contents change, the contents are made available to X, if possible.  其实这句我就不知道啥意思了
<psychologe> ettetcap 中也有profile一项，怎么翻译较合适
<microcai> iGoogle:  TNND ， 干嘛！
<moriramar> gfrog: 我不知道這個學術是什麼意思。這個設計就是面向顯示圖形界面的。如果設計了不能用是什麼意思？
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 如果你能重译一遍，那就太好了。。。我现在木有时间木有时间啊。
<happyaron> moriramar: :)
<Colin-shzsc> 我也木有时间，论文啊……
<moriramar> Colin-shzsc: edison0354有時間。
<gfrog> moriramar, 大牛们设计的太完美，协议太复杂，实用性差一些。
<Colin-shzsc> 偏偏在公司里实习期又一直是打酱油状态
<edison0354> moriramar: …………………………
<wzlxx> cfy: (my $new_file = $file) =~ s/(.*)\.\w\w\w/$1/;我这样弄的…
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 有啥要修的，直接给我修好的。。。然后我可以提交
<happyaron> edison0354: ^
<gfrog> moriramar, 再说那玩意估计没考虑现在的图形加速芯片，有点跟不上时代潮流了
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 公司实习都是打酱油。。安啦
<edison0354> moriramar: 话说你是新来IRC的吗？
<microcai> gfrog: X ?
<jyf1987> X10不错
<gfrog> microcai, 是
<cfy> wzlxx: 单后缀还是别的什么?
<cfy> wzlxx: 一个.gz还是.tar.gz类型的?
<edison0354> happyaron: 这个PO没有写源码中位置……好难找东西……
<microcai> gfrog:  。。。 。。。 MIT 研究出来的能有什么好东西。
<cfy> wzlxx: 文件名中有没有.?
<gfrog> 有位仁兄去隔壁fedora-zh问ubuntu的问题，结果被人鄙视了，囧
<wzlxx> cfy: 都是音乐文件
<microcai> gfrog: 不喜欢学院派的
<happyaron> edison0354: pidgin的翻译系统是最脑残的
<edison0354> gfrog: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: ^
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<cfy> wzlxx: 那s/\.[^.]+$//;
<gfrog> microcai, 不要小瞧学院派
<microcai> gfrog:  ... ... 不喜欢不代表小瞧。
<microcai> gfrog:  ... ... 不喜欢微软，不代表BS微软吧
<lefttime> ?!
<cfy> microcai: bs m$
<gfrog> microcai, 你的上一句 说MIT那个
<wzlxx> cfy: 我看看…
<psychologe> 大伙还常去哪些IRC，给推两个，感觉在IRC里学技术，交流气氛很好
<microcai> gfrog:  不喜欢学院派开发的东西。基本上没有工程学价值
<cfy> psychologe: #lisp
<moriramar> moriramar: ？
<moriramar> edison0354: ？
<gfrog> psychologe, 中文irc估计也就这里了，倒是有很多英文的可以围观
<microcai> gfrog: 要不是 UNIX下实在没东西用, X 成不了气候
<moriramar> edison0354: 算是吧。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你是新来的？
<edison0354> moriramar: 果然以前没见过你……
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你以前見過我嗎？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 记得你昨天说我专门搞人妻。。。。。
<psychologe> 中文r真的太少了，
<lemonhall> moriramar: 不像新来的啊。。。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 這個都知道的吧……
<gfrog> microcai, 崇尚完美没啥错
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我靠！！！！！！！！
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你那麼高調……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<leaveboy> 梦里梦里见过你！！！是你！是你！就是你！
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 真的么？搞了多少人妻了？
<moriramar> 而且我IRC一夜到頭開着，直接就看到了。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 去死
<edison0354> leaveboy: 你见邓丽君去了？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 听他扯淡。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 70？
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 你刚刚说的MSN哪里翻译错了？
<leaveboy> edison0354: 又不是他一个人会唱那首
<lemonhall> moriramar: 那你都看到我说哪些了，那就不应该是新来的啊
<moriramar> gfrog: GPU那個到是，可能當時沒想到吧。
<iGoogle> microcai: 应大家的强烈要求，我操作了下irc命令而已。和我可无关。 lol
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我不說了……我來了有兩天了，只是前一段在作翻譯，不說话……
 * lemonhall mori rámar
<moriramar> lemonhall: 查真名嗎？
<wzlxx> 发现emacs竖着分屏效果不好…
<lemonhall> moriramar: 这是什么语言啊？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你管呢……
<gfrog> moriramar, 世界变化太快，学院里的学究们跟不上时代倒是正常，他们比较适合搞搞plan9这样的东东，然后由其他工程师借鉴思想，发扬光大。
<microcai> iGoogle: ? 大家说什么了！
<moriramar> gfrog: Plan9 一些想法確實有意思呢。
<moriramar> microcai: 說你拉屎還要說一聲。
<wzlxx> cfy: 上次我配置emacs有个东西不知道了，去那里问，他们用英语给我说他们这里是common lisp，但是气死我了
<iGoogle> microcai: 自己看嘛
<lemonhall> moriramar: A字带一个着重号。。。不懂的语言
<microcai> moriramar:  ... 我是和别人聊天，怕人误会我半天没反应，又不好直接说，就改名方便
<lemonhall> gfrog: Plan9现在用虚拟机跑很给力
<moriramar> microcai: 學人家破龍。
<cfy> wzlxx: 你应该去#emacs?
<moriramar> microcai: 就 working away 就是了。還拉屎……％
<gfrog> lemonhall, 恩，可惜俺有点用不明白，大囧
<wzlxx> cfy: 说错了，是配置sawfish的时候，是scheme配置的…
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 失踪了？
<cfy> microcai: 不会用afk啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 那#scheme...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我给你问了。。。木有要出售的G系列
<cfy> wzlxx: 那里是common lisp only的
<lemonhall> edison0354: PSP和NDSL什么的二手的一大堆
<lemonhall> edison0354: 估计你不要把
<wzlxx> 可以用perl实现检测erc里有没有关于我的信息吗？
<microcai> cfy:  afk ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: NDSL多少钱？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 現在是叫 Inferno 吧？
<wzlxx> common lisp不是有scheme的标准吗…呵呵
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥G系列？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ANDROID的机器啊。。。。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 额，不知道
<moriramar> edison0354: 他說“個人資料”被翻成了“配置”，應该是 profile
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: NDSL..你也要啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<moriramar> lemonhall: 現在很漂亮很好用嗎？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 多少钱先？
<cfy> wzlxx: scheme和common lisp是不同方言啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我高三就想要了，现在都大三了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 到当地电玩店去买吧。。估计1000能拿下。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我反正聽說 Google 新出一派不用 Emacs/Vim，就用 Plan9 的那個编輯器。
<wzlxx> cfy: 知道…
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没钱！
<wzlxx> 可以用perl实现检测erc里有没有关于我的信息吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你真囧。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 可以用perl实现检测erc里有没有关于我的信息吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你挑起的，我自杀了，你负责
 * cfy afk
<cfy> wzlxx: 啥意思?!
<lemonhall> moriramar: .............
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<cfy> blueghost: 你儿子咋办?
<moriramar> lemonhall: 現在 Plan9 怎麼様？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 打工呗。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> blueghost: 宠物店阿姨咋办？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 还在发展？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我以为早停止了。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你输什么 36 禁曲， 我找到了 黑色星期天， 听了一下午
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说什么 36 禁曲， 我找到了 黑色星期天， 听了一下午
<gfrog> moriramar, google guys果然不走寻常路。
<lemonhall> blueghost: .....................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你有病
<edison0354> lemonhall: 很好听的……
<moriramar> lemonhall: 沒有，人家現在做的更強了，可以把操作系統放在瀏覽器玩。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 叫 Inferno。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 可能比那些個什麼虛擬機什麼的都要早吧。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<psychologe> IRC新手问，在XChat中有一菜单是marked away是什么意思？
<moriramar> psychologe: 就是和人家說你離開了不要找你。
<moriramar> psychologe: 一般沒有用。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我要找 忏魂曲， 找到一个貌似的， 但没 歌词字幕，英文的
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我去找找，要不你给我链接吧。。我搜出来一堆不知道什么东西
 * lemonhall 《忧郁的星期天》（英语：Gloomy Sunday，匈牙利语：Szomorú Vasárnap），也译作《黑色的星期天》是匈牙利自学成才的作曲家赖热·谢赖什（Rezső Seress，1899－1968年）谱写于1933年的一支歌曲。据说，《忧郁的星期天》是赖热·谢赖什和他的女友分手后在极度悲恸的心情下创作出来。由于歌曲中流露出慑人心魄的绝望神绪，数以百计的人在听äº
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这个？
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<psychologe> 谢谢啊
<wzlxx> cfy: 就是如果erc里有我的信息系统就提示我，用音乐或者nitify
<moriramar> psychologe: 因為一般 IRC 上不讓你說這個。如果說出來的话就會被踢。
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 出来下撒～获取配置文件出错，是这个出错了吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 改erc吧.perl怎么获取资料?erc调用?
<cfy> wzlxx: 我上课去咯
 * cfy afk
<moriramar> lemonhall: Inferno 是地狱火的意思。所以很多項目都用它，你搜 Inferno Bell Lab 就好。
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦…小学？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么来得
<lemonhall> moriramar: 找到了。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你听得是这个？忧郁的星期天？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 听了一下午了，我要 忏魂曲
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你想想你儿子啊。。。
<moriramar> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ctrl-alt-del突然不能用了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows的资源管理器英文名叫做神马
<MeaCulpa> roylez: explorer.exe
<MeaCulpa> 您干了啥...
<iGoogle> 估计是问taskmanager啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我是说c-a-d出来的那个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 似乎是hmc的页面抽风了
<MeaCulpa> dunno
<iGoogle> 15级的，都不出来
 * lemonhall 闪人 blueghost 你悠着点儿，你果然是那种一说禁区就去搜索的人
<iGoogle> 买烟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: kill 掉...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ctrl-alt-del都不灵了，del神马
<roylez> 这没救的shit
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cmd.exe还有么
<roylez> 有
<blueghost> 他奶奶的， 搜忏魂曲总出 黑色星期天
 * microcai hi , 要谁要和我继续 pk 的？！
<moriramar> roylez: taskmgr.exe
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cmd.exe 里面可以跑 ： WMIC path win32_process get Caption,Processid,Commandline
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 15级是？
<moriramar> iGoogle: ^
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ？？
<mynickname> È˶಻¶à£¿
<^k^> mynickname:say 人多不多？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa> taskmgr :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  WMIC path win32_process get Caption,Processid,Commandline | grep XXXX | xargs kill
<roylez> moriramar: 多谢
<moriramar> mynickname: Use UTF-8 charset.
<moriramar> roylez: 不謝。
<mynickname> 这下好了吧
 * MeaCulpa 痴人说梦了，grep, kill
<roylez> MeaCulpa: taskkill.exe
<mynickname> ubuntu的软件多长时间就不更新了？（比如11.04发布后，gimp、firefox等软件保持更新几个月？）
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 我这里有gnu kill
<MeaCulpa> WMIC 输出太恐怖...都是tab
 * microcai hi , 要谁要和我继续 pk 的？！
<Colin-shzsc> mynickname: 好像是发布后直接冻结的吧，只提供安全方面的更新
<mynickname> 我看10.04的软件都没有更新，不知道ubuntu维持软件更新多久？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:45
<microcai> mynickname: 就不更新啦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<mynickname> 那么opensuse呢，也是这样吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: wget http://www.hku.hk/regform/testimonial.pdf
<roylez> --2011-04-21 15:26:29--  http://www.hku.hk/regform/testimonial.pdf
<roylez> Resolving www.hku.hk... 147.8.145.43
<roylez> Connecting to www.hku.hk|147.8.145.43|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<roylez> refuse你妹，nnnd
<moriramar> mynickname: 你要選擇上 backport 源才更新的。
<moriramar> mynickname: 標准配置考慮到穩定不會更新。你换哪個算版本的發行版都一様。
<mynickname> backport我记得也是部分软件能给更新
<Colin-shzsc> 选上 backport 有时也没多大用，所以我经常自己去找源代码……
 * MeaCulpa 挖了一个蘑菇吃，自己变身了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走吧
<mynickname> 我一直在用arch，现在考虑64位系统的兼容度问题，不知道 ubuntu、opensuse或其他发行版的64位32位兼容度怎样
 * microcai backport 就是渣，白白浪费人力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: now? ok
<Colin-shzsc> 我倒是知道 Arch 是滚动更新的
<mynickname> 是的，我几年没重新装过系统了
<mynickname> 一直是pacman -Syu
<mynickname> 现在用的arch是32位的，64位的没用过，所以不知道ubuntu, opensuse等等的64位系统对32位程序的兼容度比arch64怎么样？如果差不多我就用arch64了。希望大家给点建议
<mynickname> 听说是arch64装32bit程序问题比较多，不知是否是这样
<afiredp> 是不是所有的桌面都是基于x11
<afiredp> 的啊
<moriramar> afiredp: Linux上嗎？
<afiredp> moriramar, 是啊
<afiredp> moriramar, 我想找一个 小而快的 桌面，不要 gnome kde那样的大家伙
<moriramar> afiredp: LXDE
<moriramar> afiredp: Linux上都是X11的。至少我沒見過其它的。
<mynickname> xfce lxde e16 e17
<flay> locale翻译成中文 哪个比较合适？地区
<afiredp> moriramar, 看到有比 xfce lxde 还小的 openbox 和fluxbox 这两个是什么啊
<gebjgd> afiredp, wm
<gebjgd> afiredp, 窗口管理器
<moriramar> afiredp: 那些是WM，你還要再安裝軟件。其實就差不多了。
<mynickname> 我就用openbox，呵呵
<happyaron> flay: 不翻译
<afiredp> gebjgd, 窗口管理器 比桌面小很多 是不是 gnome kde 也是基于 openbox的啊
<mynickname> 不是
<gebjgd> afiredp, 去看wiki去
<flay> happyaron: 谢谢
<afiredp> 好的
<afiredp> gebjgd, 好的，我google 好几天了，都在找 我应该装那个gui呢
<afiredp> mynickname, 你openbox 用的怎么样啊 ？
<alvin_rxg> afiredp: 推荐 twm 或者 evilwm
<mynickname> 初学者你就装 kde gnome xfce这样的
<mynickname> 以后熟练了你自己就能选择适合自己的了
<afiredp> alvin_rxg, 好的 我试试
<mynickname> 我使用的历程是gnome -> xfce -> lxde -> fluxbox -> enlightenment ->openbox
 * microcai 我的使用历程是 XP -> XP -> XP- >vista -> XP -> XP -> XP .....
<afiredp> mynickname,  这样说来 openbox 最难搞啊， meego是 基于 那个桌的cui啊
<xiakouj> 大家好！请问下有谁知道那个网站能提供免费的ssh帐号申请？（用作翻墙）
<pocoyo> xiakouj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<afiredp> mynickname,  这样说来 openbox 最难搞啊， meego是 基于 那个wm做的桌面啊i啊
<Guest26974> 有人吗
<pocoyo> Guest26974: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<mynickname> ... 我被ban了没??
<Guest26974> tar。gz这种怎么安装
<gebjgd> afiredp, 看arch的wiki
<gebjgd> afiredp, gentoo的wiki
<mynickname> 呵呵
<mynickname> gentoo的wiki的确是大宝库
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你的bot每天出来卖萌啊……
<afiredp> gebjgd, 好的 我正在去
<afiredp> 那是看 arch 还是gentoo呢？
<Guest26974> tar。gz这种怎么安装
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, tar xf xxxx.tar.gz
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, cd xxxx && cat INSTALL 根据提示走..
<happyaron> fanzeyi: z呢
<moriramar> iGoogle: 在嗎？请教一個問題。那些用鼠標的程式（比如gpm什麼的）真的是一直打開 /dev/mouse0 在那讀比特流嗎？
<fanzeyi> happyaron, xf 是解压所有类型的= =|| 试试看= =
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我下了个fcitx  但是不会安装
<Colin-shzsc> 我经常莫名其妙把 tar xzvf 打成 tar xgvf
<moriramar> Guest26974: 什麼系統？
<Guest26974> checking for XRENDER... no
<Guest26974> configure: error: No XRender Lib found!
<Guest26974> moriramar: ubuntu
<fanzeyi> Colin-shzsc, 所以用xf最放心～
<Colin-shzsc> Guest26974: fcitx 那个压缩包估计要编译
<moriramar> Guest26974: 找 Ubuntu fcitx 安裝教程之類的，最好是 Wiki。
<Guest26974> moriramar: 因为网速不行  所以选择自己安装
<happyaron> fanzeyi: 啊，确实
<Guest26974> 用ubuntu也快一年了  就是没有学习会自己安装
<Guest26974> 今天就想学一下
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 缺xrender ... 用apitutde 搜索看有没有 xxx-dev 之类的东西安装上..
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我看看
<moriramar> Guest26974: 哦，那要安裝一堆 -dev。還不如用正常安裝： http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx
<moriramar> Guest26974: 網不好才用二進制包。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 这样讲.... tar.gz 是一个压缩包文件... 里面是程序的源代码.. 你需要编译成二进制..
<flay> happyaron: a Daemon to manager Daemons 翻译为一个管理守护进程的守护进程 可以吗
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 哦
<Colin-shzsc> Guest26974: 至少 fcitx 的那个是源码
<Colin-shzsc> 有些东西也是有二进制的压缩包的
<choosewhat64dist> 64位发行版用哪个好呢？？
<fanzeyi> Colin-shzsc, 直接丢二进制的能不用就不用= =
<Guest26974> Colin-shzsc: 我在google code里下十七年
<happyaron> fanzeyi: to manager daemons?
<fanzeyi> Colin-shzsc, ....Ubuntu wiki不是写了嘛  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx#fcitx.E7.9A.84.E5.AE.89.E8.A3.85
<happyaron> flay: to manager daemons?
<happyaron> fanzeyi: 发错
<Colin-shzsc> 我自己用的 fcitx 就是我自己编译的……
<flay> happyaron: 恩 是的
<happyaron> flay: 我觉得你那样翻译差不多。
<fanzeyi> Colin-shzsc, 我也发错了》。。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, ...Ubuntu wiki不是写了嘛  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx#fcitx.E7.9A.84.E5.AE.89.E8.A3.85
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 按这个步骤从源里装... = =
 * microcai VPS 重新安装！
 * microcai VPS 重装！
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 恩看看
 * microcai VPS 也用 Gentoo 了
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 如果非要编译.. 就本着缺什么装什么的精神... 一点一点 ./configure = =
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 呃 我之前是用这个方法安装的  但是网速实在不行
<happyaron> 强力推销员又开始推销啦，哈哈
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 所以想自己安装
<flay> happyaron: 改成管理守护进程组好了 daemons嘛
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 额 那你就继续编译吧= = 按刚刚给你说的方法= = 说少什么东西就apt装什么东西..
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 恩
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: error: No XRender Lib found! 这个吗？
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 一般apt都能装.... 注意是装 *-dev 的包...
<moriramar> happyaron: 在嗎？请教一個問題。那些用鼠標的程式（比如gpm什麼的）真的是一直打開 /dev/mouse0 在那讀比特流嗎？
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 恩 像这个 你就用 aptitude search xrender 搜下源里面的包名字
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 找到名字之后再apt-get install xxx 就ok了= =
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我的是kpackagekit
<calebot> moriramar: 是
<happyaron> flay: 我觉得不用加那个“组”
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, aptitude是命令行的...
<happyaron> flay: 加了反而让人迷惑
<happyaron> moriramar: 不知道。。
<moriramar> calebot: 感謝。
<fanzeyi> fanzeyi, 不过你用那个应该也行吧 = = 【没用过....
<moriramar> happyaron: 同様感謝。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 不会用
<moriramar> calebot: 我很感嘆這個速度。我總有個错覺就是這様做和直接用什麼凾數什麼比要慢。
<calebot> moriramar: 所以说“万物皆文件”这理念就是牛
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, aptitude search xxx 【 xxx 是你要搜索的包名..
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 恩
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 还有个问题 我的御世
<calebot> moriramar: 这只是内核设计理念问题
<calebot> moriramar: 可以去看 plan9
<moriramar> calebot: 我在看 Plan9 的 /dev/screen 的設定。也是覺得很大膽。好像 Plan9 新的 WM Rio 連窗口都做成文件。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 御世?
<moriramar> calebot: 嗯，就是在看。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我的transmission 点了没有反应
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我kubuntu
<calebot> moriramar: 当然真正效能高，肯定是依据硬件手刻 汇编/机械码 无冗余
<calebot> moriramar: 但对现代硬件来说，高度抽象才是王道
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我search之后发现有三个  不知道选择哪一下
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我知道为什么 总以为 看了 忏魂曲的 视频， 却又找不回来 了
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 哪一个
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 额 俺没用过bt... 俺是ed2k流..  【啊喂谁来给这位看看 transmission 的问题~
<calebot> moriramar: 效能不会比直接控制差的
<moriramar> calebot: 但是這種設計不會帶來明顯的性能損失，而且結構更明郎是這様吧？
<moriramar> calebot: 嗯。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, 都有那个 = = 选带 -dev 的那个
<edison0354> blueghost: 额
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 为啥选择deb那个
<calebot> moriramar: 主要是维护省事，该给机器干的事就给机器干
<choosewhat64dist> linux的下载软件确实速度、查源都不如win下的
<alvin_rxg> ℜℙ
<afiredp> 怎么在 控制台放电影啊 开了kms了
<fanzeyi> Guest26974, dev ... 因为你要编译 dev是开发包的意思 ..
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 呃，不明白
<calebot> moriramar: win32 / mac 往往会受到不良驱动的影响，如果都照 plan9 那样搞就没事了
<fanzeyi> choosewhat64dist: 是啊是啊... 我编译的amule只能获得lowID... 在win下都是highID = =很不爽..
<blueghost> edison0354:) 因为 我 听的是 土豆没有视频 但有歌曲的 忏魂曲。 但同时我又看了忏魂曲 的歌词。 在看这个词的时候， 想象出了 那种 情形。 将两者 关联起来  了
<edison0354> blueghost: ?
<alvin_rxg> 𝄞
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 𝄞 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Guest26974>  transmission 的问题  ？我kubuntu在源里安装了  之后 点应用程序没有反应
<blueghost> edison0354:)  那是女神的狂想 用中指指示方向 /红色的小花开在她的身旁 那是天堂/前面有一处深渊 小河淙淙流淌 /鲜血一样的河水 灌溉嗜血的渴望 /那是女王的汤盘 盛放变质的浓汤 /她会掐断花的脖颈 问它是否哀伤
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: libxrender-dev 这个安装了之后  还是configure: error: No XRender Lib found!
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: .... libxrender 装上了没？
<hata> 终于看到google+1啦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 特别是这两句。 我 脑子里就出现了这个想象。 原来 记忆真的 会欺骗人 啊。
<edison0354> blueghost: 不听
<fanzeyi> hata: 。。。可以直接去一个网页开的..
<blueghost> edison0354:) 以为看过，其实 只是 歌词 给我的一个想象 的影像 而已
<blueghost> edison0354:) 她 会掐断花的脖颈 问它是否哀伤
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 还在吗
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 在啊
<hata> fanzeyi: 不懂
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 网络延迟
 * blueghost 掐断 edison0354 的脖颈
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 延迟什么了..
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你悲伤吗
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 我半天才看到你的话
<moriramar> calebot: 嗯，我覺得軟件真的要是能做到省使用者和維護者的事，速度也不會太慢的，而且也很干凈吧。
<moriramar> 不過說回來，他們要是能為GPU的一些東西也封裝成這様的設備就牛了。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: libxrender-dev libxrender1     libxrender1-dbg   libevas-svn-05-engine-xrender-x11
<blueghost> 用中指指示方向
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 安装了第一个
<calebot> moriramar: 手刻汇编未必比 compiler 优化的快
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: then ?
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: configure: error: No XRender Lib found!  still this
<calebot> moriramar: 所以有 compiler 才能养活这么多码农
<fanzeyi> Guest26974 .....我看看
<moriramar> calebot: 嗯。
<calebot> moriramar: GPU 现在都有库可以用啦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 忏魂曲 很好听 啊， 比黑色星期天 的女声英文版 还好听
<moriramar> calebot: 不是這個意思，我的意思是說3D加速。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: sudo apt-get build-dep fcitx
<calebot> 喔
<moriramar> calebot: /dev/screen 怎麼說還是按點來的。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不过 说忏魂曲 已经销毁， 我听的不知道是否 是 杜撰 的
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> blueghost: 你有精神出去给孩子找妈吧……
<calebot> moriramar: plan9 还可以抽换 cpu <- 用远端 cpu 运算
<Guest26974> fanzeyi:  build-dep fcitx这个是什么东西
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 自动安装依赖包。。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 这个速度比加ppa的那个快多了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我也做一个曲子，将中国描写成人间地狱，将中的人听死一大半
<fanzeyi> hata: http://www.google.com/experimental/index.html 终于找到了。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我也做一个曲子，将中国描写成人间地狱，将中的人国听死一大半
<edison0354> blueghost: 和谐
<moriramar> calebot: 這是最早的分布式計算思想嗎？
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: ...这个没有在装fcitx
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我也做一个曲子，将中国描写成人间地狱，将中国的人听死一大半
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 装完之后再编译看看
<edison0354> blueghost: 和谐
<choosewhat64dist> arch64 ubuntu64我该选哪一个呢？
<blueghost> :)
<moriramar> blueghost: 那你作曲要有這個水准才行。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 哦  记下了 这个命令
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: configure: error: No cairo-xlib found!
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: sudo apt-get install libcario2-dev
<hata> fanzeyi: thx
<calebot> moriramar: 最早大概不是，但使用上是最容易的
<moriramar> blueghost: 不要最後被上面封掉注釋，然後加上描寫美帝人民水深火熱，你就囧了。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 你是怎么记住这个dev的
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 因为刚刚搜xrender问题的时候看到了= =
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: E: 无法找到软件包 libcario2-dev
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 拼错... libcairo2-dev ..
<blueghost> moriramar:) 不用水准的，封怒到极点， 恶魔附身就行。 黑色星期天 的作曲 本身就水平 平平，因为 女朋友离开带来的打击，用30分钟就写好了。
<moriramar> blueghost: 所以黑色星期天對我等信仰堅定人士沒有任何作用。
<moriramar> blueghost: 我聽那歌就想睡覺。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 丢开一切 的 作曲规则， 和音 什么啥子， 完全交由 情绪 控制。 露出破绽，恶魔乘虚而入
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: configure: error: No PANGOCAIRO found!
<Guest26974> 这个有点纠结了   一个一个问题  连着 还不一次出现
<moriramar> blueghost: 那曲子真的沒有什麼水平，我聽得沒想法。
<choosewhat64dist> 对黑色星期天(Gloomy Sunday)感兴趣的可以去看看那个电影
<fanzeyi> apt-get install libpango1.0-dev
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-dev
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 这个又是怎么得来的
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...............
<choosewhat64dist> 艺术片
<lemonhall> choosewhat64dist: ????
<moriramar> Guest26974: 你用 Linux 用多了就知道了。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 都能记住这个包？
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: GOOGLE。。
<lemonhall> choosewhat64dist: 布达佩斯之恋？
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 之前都用界面的那个 来安装的
<blueghost> moriramar:) 没有 底线 或信仰 束缚邪恶的一面， 完全暴露出来， 恶魔就会 乘虚而入
<choosewhat64dist> lemonhall: 是的
<moriramar> blueghost: 哎……
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 搜索....
<choosewhat64dist> 不错的电影
<moriramar> blueghost: 是呀。不能忘記神的教誨。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 其实 现在 的 官员， 基本就处在这个状态
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 搜索的东西太多了  也不知道选择哪一个
<moriramar> blueghost: 又來了……
<blueghost> moriramar:)
<wzssyqa> roylez: zsh 的git branch 支持很赞啊
<moriramar> wzssyqa: 不知道，介紹下。
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 直接google it ...
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 这个真纠结
<moriramar> wzssyqa: 我用 zsh 的都沒注意過什麼的。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: sudo apt-get install intltool ?
<wzssyqa> moriramar: 用主席的zsh 配置文件就行
<gfrog> wzssyqa, 给个截图看看？
<gfrog> wzssyqa, 俺现在用bash，稍微改了下配置，用git也很给力
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 去下载 intltool 然后编译安装
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: google ti
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: it ..
<lemonhall> choosewhat64dist: 你是个文艺青年
<Guest26974> fanzeyi:  安装apt－get之后  没有出现error b
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 有个 西方的作家， 忘了是哪个，就是描写一个音乐家 被 魔鬼 控制， 音乐家将灵魂与魔鬼交易。音乐叫走出 了 非同一般的小提琴。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别听了。。。。你又没失恋
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 好了？
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 给看看？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 有个 西方的作家， 忘了是哪个，就是描写一个音乐家 被 魔鬼 控制， 音乐家将灵魂与魔鬼交易。音乐用手提琴 奏出了 了 非同一般的音乐。
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 没有Error 了？
<gfrog> wzssyqa, 啊
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 恩
<Guest26974> 然后我就make了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没看过
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: make && sudo make install
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 失恋我还听啊， 你真以为我不想活啦。
<wzssyqa> moriramar: http://img0.52tietu.com/?MF8wXzBfMjAxMTA0MjExNjI0MDU1Nw.png
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 这像的话　　他一般被安装在哪里？
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: /usr/local/bin
<Guest26974> fcitx: error while loading shared libraries: libfcitx-config.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: fcitx: error while loading shared libraries: libfcitx-config.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: 估计没有安装好　
<moriramar> wzssyqa: zshrc 的效果嗎？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还有一个，貌似 是同一个 作家，描写一个商人 对金钱看得比自己的命还重， 不过这是老生长谈了
<wzssyqa> moriramar: 嗯
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 也是受了魔鬼的控制
<moriramar> wzssyqa: 我還沒怎麼設置過 zshrc。連顏色都沒搞
<fanzeyi> Guest26974:  sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libfcitx-config.so /usr/lib/libfcitx-config.so.4.
<wzssyqa> moriramar: 我也不会搞，直接把主席的拿来用的
<moriramar> wzssyqa: 呃……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 听听黑色星期天 吧。 黑好听呢
<Guest26974> fanzeyi: what  mean?
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: 创建链接.. 这是fcitx的问题= =
<fanzeyi> Guest26974: .so文件的版本不对
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和魔鬼交換靈魂－小提琴家帕格尼尼
<moriramar> 老實話要看黑的看什麼黑色星期五，去玩沙耶之歌去。
<lemonhall_> ..........................
<lemonhall_> moriramar: 一听就知道你是学生了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好像 那作家 描写的就是 帕格尼尼
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我对音乐不太懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就知道 帕格尼尼
<lemonhall> blueghost: 巴赫的G大调赋格听得我很忧郁
<blueghost> 我一点都不懂，就是从一个小说 看到 将灵魂出卖给 魔鬼 的小提琴家， 连 帕格尼尼 这个也忘了， 现在找不到那个名字
<blueghost> 我一点都不懂，就是从一个小说 看到 将灵魂出卖给 魔鬼 的小提琴家， 连 帕格尼尼 这个也忘了， 现在找不到那个小说了
<flay> 最近升级了postfix貌似一直提示有问题
<flay> postfix貌似我没用 我删掉也提示有问题
<hata> 问一下，怎样退订邮箱列表
<moriramar> hata: 不同的方法不一様。
<moriramar> hata: 你是哪個表？
<hata> ubuntu-zh
<moriramar> hata: @哪的？
<moriramar> hata: Send ubuntu-zh mailing list submissions to > 	ubuntu-zh在lists.ubuntu.com >  > To subscribe or unsubscribe via the World Wide Web, visit > 	https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-zh > or, via email, send a message with subject or body 'help' to > 	ubuntu-zh-request在lists.ubuntu.com >  > You can reach the person managing the list at > 	ubuntu-zh-owner在lists.ubuntu.com >  > When replying, please edit your Subject line so it is more 
<moriramar> 把在换成@
<gfrog> 求教，哪个命令可以检查cdrom的托盘是弹出了还是收起了？或者从哪里可以查到呢
<flay> gfrog: 你看不到阿
<gfrog> flay, 远程。。。
<gfrog> flay, 要是在身边还简单了呢
<hata> acpi吧
<hata> 应该可以
<flay> 我只晓得eject可以弹出来 查状态。。
<calebot> 老外有用 eject 远端餵猫的
<hata> 身边和远程有什么区别
<gfrog> 找到了一个用cdrecord的方法 cdrecord -V --inq dev=/dev/sr0 2>&1|grep -i "sense Code" 不过cdrecord不是所有的系统上都有吧
<palomino|working> 还有个用eject摇晃孩子睡觉的...
<gfrog> hata, 远程看不到啊
<palomino|working> eject [-vn] -t [<name>]		-- 关闭托盘
<palomino|working> 要不你试试-t
<palomino|working> 先关上再说
<hata> moriramar: 谢谢
<moriramar> hata: 不謝。
<gfrog> palomino|working, Emmm，不是个优雅的解决方法，有啥处理atapi的包么
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> 不知道。。 , gfrog
<moriramar> http://translate.google.com/?js=y&prev=_t&hl=zh-CN&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&text=&file=&sl=en&tl=zh-CN#zh-CN|en|wo%20tsao%20ni%20ma%20%20gebee%20%20%20%20%20%20%2C%20%20tsao%20ni%20ma%20gebee%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%2Cni%20ma%20gebee%20%20%20%20%20%2C%20%20%20%20ma%20gebee%20%2C%20gebee%20%20%20%20%2C%20%20%20%20%20bee%E3%80%80 這個太強了……
<moriramar> 點朗讀……
<moriramar> 疼大的簽名真是……
<blueghost> moriramar:) 没声音
<moriramar> blueghost: ……
<moriramar> blueghost: 你那什麼破電腦。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 就是没啊
 * lemonhall Intel，Nokia的背叛是相当大的打击，好不容易找到强而有力的资深手机产业界伙伴，却在紧要关头离Intel而去。不过没关系，事情总是会找到出路的，Intel在最新一季的电话财务报告中透露了新的战略方针，笔者暂且称它狡兔三窟计划，Intel打算在今年Computex中，展出包括Windows、MeeGo以及Android Honeycomb平台的平板产品。而且I
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: intel的那个电炉子现在能放在手机了吗？
<blueghost> moriramar:) 听到了，要用 chrome 才听得到
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ruby如何？
<moriramar> Firefox4表示無壓力。
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: ................................
<blueghost> 我也是 firefox4， 但听不到
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 这个比喻很好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你。。不是没开音频吧。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 开什么音频
<lemonhall> blueghost: 算了，玩笑话。。。竟然有低级错误，比如根本就没插上键盘。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 算了，玩笑话。。。经常有低级错误，比如根本就没插上键盘。。。
<afiredp> blueghost, 我用randr 修改gui的分辨率 他写在哪里能reboot 以后分辨率不变
<blueghost> afiredp:) 问 lemonhall
<afiredp> blueghost, 好 的谢谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........
<lemonhall> afiredp: 我也不知道啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ............................................................................................................................
<afiredp> lemonhall, 啊~ 呵呵
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 比你的长
<leaveboy> blueghost: jj？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你。。。真是童心未泯啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那厉害的环保mm 来过吗
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 你真是邪恶啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哪个？
<leaveboy> 。。
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: intel的正道不是继续这样硬挺着了，去改作 misp 或者arm吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那个啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: Amiber...???
<blueghost> 是啊
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: ARM是什么架构的?
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 刚刚进来一看就说你比别人长
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 非洲有种药，吃了 jj 可以当皮带
<calebot> 等 arm 效能超过 x86 再说吧
<lemonhall> leaveboy: ......
<leaveboy> blueghost: 不小的
<calebot> 不过 arm 是有可能几年内赶上 x86 效能
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.min.us/imWWXY.jpg
<lemonhall> calebot: WIN PHONE现在也支持ARM了，但是应用就不好说了。。当然C#就无所谓架构问题。。。
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 那里的人为了 打猎时 会误伤自己的 小 jj， 用竹筒 套着
<microcai> calebot:  不可能
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 那里的人为了 打猎时 会误伤自己的 长 jj， 用竹筒 套着
<microcai> blueghost:  不会吧？非洲？
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 好像叫男根什么的
<leaveboy> blueghost: 。。。
<blueghost> 金男根?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那是日本人的叫法。。。。你成天都在看什么啊？国家地理？
<leaveboy> blueghost: 男根，这个名字，上次去张家界碰到过一次
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是，半夜的壮阳广告
<lemonhall> blueghost: ......
<blueghost> http://blog.39.net/weierjiu/a_6541968.html
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你很有喜剧天分。。。
<blueghost> 非洲象人胶囊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看来你要备一些了，有女人了，也得满足她吧
<aBiNg> xda 也被墙了？
<aBiNg> roylez: 求验证。xda-developers.com
<fanzeyi> aBiNg: 没被墙... 河南联通
<aBiNg> fanzeyi: 嗯？我这边只有 ssh 才能访问，晕
 * imadper 同志们,我的ati的显卡硬解成功了,-vo vaapi -va vaapi这个选项怎么写到smplayer里呢?
<fanzeyi> 用 alias = = ?
<imadper> fanzeyi: 具体?
<fanzeyi> imadper: 你是要怎么加选项啊？
<blueghost> 1.非洲象人补肾胶囊，来自欲望和力量主导文明的非洲天堂，让男人激情狂放！让女人柔情万丈！非洲象人，激情不上火，快乐不伤身！非洲象人，两粒管三天！
<blueghost> 2.非洲象人，原装进口，每盒8粒，只卖10块钱，15天排净腺毒，30天治好前列腺，三个月实现二次发育，买五盒赠一盒，一盒无效，全额退款！
<fanzeyi> imadper: 输入 smplayer 等于是 smplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi 启动么？
<imadper> fanzeyi: 参数可以直接传过去?smplayer不是有自己的设置吗?
<lemonhall> imadper: ..............
<blueghost> 厉害， 二次发育， 生出第二条 jj
<lemonhall> imadper: 硬解？能提高多少帧？
<fanzeyi> imadper: 俺没用过smplayer = =
<imadper> lemonhall: 1080p,以前cpu88,现在9
<palomino|working> :o , imadper
<imadper> fanzeyi: 谢了,我去试试~
<imadper> palomino|working: 啥?
<palomino|working> 自己编译的mplayer? , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 恩
<palomino|working> T_T , imadper
<palomino|working> 没有编译好的么 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 总共搞了俩钟头
<palomino|working> 汗
<lemonhall> imadper: 效果显著。。。可惜我不看高清。。。现在就是对FLASH头痛
<imadper> palomino|working: 挺好编译的,就是别的不好弄
<imadper> lemonhall: 这个就没办法了...
<imadper> palomino|working: 你a卡?
<blueghost> http://bbs.dabin69.com/data/attachment/forum/month_1102/1102202335f859400113b6d4b8.jpg
<palomino|working> intel的 , imadper
<palomino|working> 通过vaapi不是也能硬解么 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 都是这么说的
<palomino|working> :-/ 求白鼠...
<imadper> palomino|working: vaapi本来就是intel的人一起合作搞的吧?
<palomino|working> 是阿
<blueghost> http://www.viger.la/?code=dabin69
<palomino|working> 咋没有现成的呢。。
<imadper> palomino|working: 他有个脚本,自动检测,自动变异
<imadper> palomino|working: 编译...
<imadper> palomino|working: 什么都不用你自己动手的
<palomino|working> where....
<imadper> palomino|working: 现在问题是,smplayer怎么用vaapi输出呀?
<palomino|working> 我看一眼
<palomino|working> 我以前设置过vdpau输出
<imadper> palomino|working: ok~
<palomino|working> ....我忘了是在家里以前那台电脑上设置的了
<palomino|working> 首选项里高级里有个mplayer选项
<palomino|working> 看看是不是加在那里
<imadper> palomino|working: 加了就提示mplayer错误
<imadper> palomino|working: 哎,难道每次都要用命令行了?
<palomino|working> .... , imadper
<georgetso> hello?
<tenzu> 又看见了破马WC  LOL
<palomino|working> wc?_? , tenzu
<leaveboy> LOL
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> working!!
<imadper> palomino|working: 还有,编译完之后,如果不用vaapi的话,用top察看,cpu占用率174...
<xxd> 我想问下xp和ubuntu双系统的问题
<tenzu> 你懂的
<palomino|working> 求编译脚本 , imadper
<palomino|working> 我可以回去试试。。 , imadper
<xxd> 怎样让两个系统共享home目录啊
<imadper> palomino|working: 白白多出来很高的运算能力呀~~~
<palomino|working> 自打换了intel一直软解 , imadper
<leaveboy> xxd: 哥哥都win7 + arch双系统啦
<imadper> palomino|working: 编译脚本就在包里自带,我给你地址吧
<palomino|working> thx
<blueghost> 谁还上 yahoo 的
<imadper> palomino|working: http://openwares.net/linux/ubuntu_10_04_amd64_mplayer_ati_video_acceleration.html
<xxd> leaveboy, arch是什么
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64 mplayer 开启ATI卡硬解加速 | OpenWares | Open Source and Free Matters
<palomino|working> :o
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 我用yahoo pipes && flickr ..
<imadper> palomino|working: 所有的都是按照这个做的,除了我用的是32位的版本的
<xxd> leaveboy, 我电脑不行
<leaveboy> xxd: 就是arch
<leaveboy> xdd
<blueghost> pipe 是什么
<leaveboy> xxd: 不行才装arch
<xxd> leaveboy, 我搜搜
<leaveboy> blueghost: 传说中的管道？
<fanzeyi> blueghost: = =一个烧制RSS的东西... 超级好用 你可以去看看 = =
<alvin_rxg> imadper: preference => general => video => driver
<fanzeyi> 其实 Yahoo UI 以及 YQL 都不错的= =
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 哦
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ok,我去看看,多谢~
<blueghost> 还有谁 还在用 雅虎的。 我是基本不上了，所以好奇
<leaveboy> 雅虎干嘛
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 然后要输入什么呀?
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我用什么都不对呀~
<leaveboy> imadper: 你就是一悲剧！
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 列表里没有你要的？
<lemonhall> imadper: NV的显卡也可以硬解压么？
<palomino|working> nv很简单 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 有个ppa , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 里面提供支持vdpau的 , lemonhall
<imadper> lemonhall: 啥?
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 擦~~~我去看看，虽然很少下需要硬件的电影。。。
<palomino|working> 我看看叫啥阿...
<imadper> lemonhall: nv的好说,ati的比较麻烦
<imadper> lemonhall: nv的直接就用ppa了
<hata> arch 装 conky-all 出错，怎么解决
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 好奇啊，这么老牌的网站，我想知道还有人上
<hata> yaourt里面
<blueghost> http://news.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20110421/322138.html
 * lemonhall 现在就是对FLASH很痛苦。。。而且看上去。。。。。无解决方法。。。完全是ADOBE自己的问题
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 要是有的话,我就不来问了嘛~~
<alvin_rxg> imadper: user defined
<palomino|working> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/motumedia/mplayer-daily/ubuntu maverick main 可能是这个 , lemonhall
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /motumedia/mplayer-daily/ubuntu
<palomino|working> 不过我不是很确定了。。 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 要不你google一下吧
<leaveboy> 很少上
<lemonhall> palomino|working: OK。。。3X
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 对呀,填啥呀?
<imadper> alvin_rxg: vaapi是不行的~我试过了~
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 怎么不行了？
<palomino|working> 我只能回家试试了。。 , imadper
<palomino|working> 公司这机子虽然主板集成了amd显卡，但我用的是nv的独显.. , imadper
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 没输出
<alvin_rxg> 看log呗
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 如果直接用mplayer的话,用-vo vaapi -va vaapi 就行~
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 好
<imadper> /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo vaapi -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -framedrop -dr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 77594979 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-styles /home/madper/.config/smplayer/styles.ass -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 20 -subfont-text-scale 20 -s
<imadper> enca:zh:CP936 -vid 0 -aid 0 -subpos 100 -volume 13 -nocache -ss 508 -osdlevel 0 -vf-add screenshot -slices -channels 2 -af scaletempo,equalizer=0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0 -softvol -softvol-max 110 /home/madper/视频/22.Bullets.2010.BluRay.1080p.DTS.x264-CHD.mkv
<alvin_rxg> -va 是啥？
<imadper> 我也不知
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 如果是必须的话，那就在前面的 preference => general => execute => mplayer 后面加参数
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 加了就崩溃
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我先在试试,看看log
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 哦~我知道了~
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 话说,我自己编译的mplayer和apt安装的mplayer是不会覆盖的吗?这个好像是旧的
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 这个不认va选项
<alvin_rxg> 那你装到哪儿了呢？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: make install,应该在哪?我去查下记录去
<alvin_rxg> ..............................................
<palomino|working> 你直接输入mplayer难道是你自己编译的嘛?
<palomino|working> 你直接输入mplayer难道不是你自己编译的嘛?
<imadper> palomino|working: 我也这么认为的,但是log里说未知参数va
<imadper> palomino|working: 我自己编译的那个是认这个参数的
<palomino|working> o.....
<palomino|working> 对
<leaveboy> 要下班啦
<imadper> leaveboy: bye~
<leaveboy> imadper: 还在等
<Colin-shzsc> make install 之前还是最好先把用包管理装的删掉吧，要不然对系统而言就天下大乱了，虽然你可能不一定察觉
<alvin_rxg> make install 之前，他妈把 configure 的参数弄清楚
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 已经是我自己编译的了
<fanzeyi> 额 问个python问题= =
<fanzeyi> 如何给 {}
<Colin-shzsc> 我之前在 audacious 上面就犯了糊涂，结果弄得手忙脚乱
<fanzeyi> 如何给 {'aa':}
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 编译的时候，不是有 configure 的步骤的？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 但是还是不行
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 没有
<fanzeyi> 啊 老是按成enter sorry..
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 官方说明上是用他的check脚本的
<Colin-shzsc> ./configure --help，仔细看
<fanzeyi> 如何给 "{'aa':'bb'}" 这个字符串转化成 字典...
<leaveboy> gg
<leaveboy> gg
<myke2> vim? gg......
<imadper> dota gg
<myke2> 现在ntpd -q怎么这么慢
<imadper> mplayer 输出声音选哪个? -av pulse说没有这个驱动
<alvin_rxg> ao
<palomino|working> 就知道av! , imadper
<Colin-shzsc> 不知用 pidgin 的都是怎么对付它的密码明文保存的问题的，都在打开的时候一个接着一个的输？
<palomino|working> 我忍了... , Colin-shzsc
<palomino|working> 明码就明码吧
<alvin_rxg> Colin-shzsc: 加密没用……毕竟都开源的，加密算法也开源……只要能访问你的机器的，都可以解密
<Colin-shzsc> 看来我还是用 KeePass(X) 一个一个地填吧……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://overseas.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20110420/319508.html
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国是不是这个印象的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不完全
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 刻板啥的的确是有，但没文章里那么夸张
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 可能 是他 的第一印象吧。 毕竟没有在德国住一段时间
<Colin-shzsc> 我是把密码库文件放 U 盘随身带的，用主密码和保存在本机上的钥匙文件同时匹配来打开，当然帐户密码也基本上就都用随机密码了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在了解国外呢。 一有机会就移民
<palomino|working> =_= , Colin-shzsc
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你去冰岛吧
<ofan> blueghost: 去南非
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是正破产吗
 * microcai 移民又怎样？诶。去火星好了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 民风最好的
<microcai> blueghost:  政府破产，说明人民不破产
<blueghost> 哦，那我去看看
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<blueghost> 在美国工作过一段时间的人都知道，4月15日与其说是纳税日，不如说是退税日更为合适。一般的税收都从每月的工资单上自动扣除，到4月15日这天 （或之前）申报税表，多退少补。许多家庭，能拿回几千美元的退税，也就是自己多缴的部分。
<blueghost> 如果中国有退税，就不会有那么多人不要发票了
<myke2> 国家授时中心的ntp域名是什么
<blueghost> 发票对于消费者基本就可有可无，商家还可能 你不要发票还打个 折扣
<flay> 国人还没这个意识。。除非要报销
<alvin_rxg> 在德国就没见过 发票 ……
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 因为pidgin开源, 加密保存密钥也没用
 * microcai 不开发票打折扣说明了一个问题，我党tmd税太重
<palomino|working> 不是说我国间接税太多么
<palomino|working> 外国都是直接税多
<alvin_rxg> 不过这边超市小票上都直接注明了， 7%的税有多少， 19%的税有多少
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，一明文那我处心积虑搞密码库、主密码、钥匙文件和随机密码岂不统统报废了
 * microcai 买个包子还有2毛钱税呢
<palomino|working> ....
<blueghost> palomino|working:) 正看 外国的税收，还可以退税呢
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 包子5毛？
<microcai> al
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  yep
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿，我国交上去的想退回来可麻烦喽
<alvin_rxg> 40% ???
<palomino|working> 回家
<palomino|working> byebye
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  中国税是 48%, 费是 48% , 你只有4%是自己的
<alvin_rxg> 费？
 * Colin-shzsc 下班回家挤车去了……
<Colin-shzsc> 额，其实是为搞论文上学校了……
<myke2> 如何从IP查找域名?
<alvin_rxg> 复活节，游玩的季节……
<imadper> 惊人的cpu占用率 173%
<kk123> 大家好，在F
<pocoyo> kk123: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<imadper> 这是怎么回事?
<flay> 双核？
<kk123> 大家好，在FreeBSD中怎样设置以 点号 开头的文件？
<pocoyo> kk123: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 罗杰，最近有 2D 游戏推荐么？
<kk123> pocoyo: 不是吧？！！！
<jiero> alvin_rxg: apt://raincat
<jiero> 老的了。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 那是给小孩子玩的
<jiero> 呃。太多了，没啥。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有啥 rouge like 的？
<jiero> 2D的我没玩呢。。。
<jiero> knight
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 要不你自己去某数据库找找？
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 704x576 vlc=> cpu35%, mplayer => cpu20%
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不想找了……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:             Unknown Horizons
<jiero> 玩这个。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: java 的，开不起来……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 啥？
<alvin_rxg> unknow horizons 开不起来。这游戏记得是java的啊
<lainme> jiero: 这个到能玩的程度了？
<alvin_rxg> 我还是看电视吧……练练语言
<ofan> 啥游戏
<lainme> alvin_rxg: python的吧
<jiero> lainme:纯演示。
<lainme> 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 我就建设了个城镇。
<lainme> jiero: 还好。上次玩还只能航行
<jiero> lainme: 那么就玩widelands吧。
<jiero> 建设更多。
<jiero> lordsawar也不错。不过我就没耐心了。
<jiero> 尽管买了3个Humble Bundle，那15个游戏加起来也不到我玩Trem或者ZK时间的1/3。
<jiero> 现在正等着开战： http://i.imgur.com/qMfIl.png
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕机器好的
<Freebuilder> 看到爱慕已久的 girl 和别的男人……不爽！来散散心。
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 去找 sola aoi 吧
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 不懂
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 靠！
<Freebuilder> 不说了，写代码去！
<Freebuilder> 不，喝酒去！
<ofan> spring?
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 求教：nvidia新发布的270版驱动不能进入桌面？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326947&p=2282852#p2282852 今天看到nvidia官网发布了270版驱动，就下来安装。谁知道重启gdm之后，刚开始都很正常，nvidia的图标，还有登陆界面都没任何问题，奇怪的是登录之后，音乐响起，桌面背景正常，任务栏只是出现玻 ...
<lemonhall> http://imagebin.org/149442
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 又贴你甜心 出来?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这次的甜心真绿啊
<pocoyo> 你们玩得真高级。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: awesome的C-r那个运行程序的是什么软件？
<wzlxx> awesome的C-r那个运行程序的是什么软件？
<wzlxx> 是awesome内部用C实现的吗？
 * lemonhall UBUNTU这次加入的错误报告系统很给力啊
 * lemonhall 自动报告。。。而且还提示是已知问题。。。让人很安心啊
<pointerroyden> wzlxx: 不是c就是c++把……
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 就是说咱自己不能改了啊？
<ofan> http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/dvcs-autosync
<aBiNg> 居然有 foobillard 这个好桌球。:)
<happyaron> lemonhall: 但是11.04的crash太多了
<pocoyo> aBiNg: 太难玩了。。
<wzlxx> pointerroyden: 它是在咱们的PATH里查找的，但是有很多的应用程序用不上，我想自己弄，让它在特定的目录找
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你的banshee是中文的还是英文的？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: lua
<pocoyo> aBiNg: 几个桌球的我都玩不转
<aBiNg> pocoyo: 嗯？它的二进制名啥的？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我看看。。人家没正式发布嘛。。。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: lua?它的那个run函数都没有在那里定义…
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你知道其他发行办有类似机制么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) google blog 是不是可以一个账户多个博客的
<lemonhall> blueghost: yeah
<blueghost> lemonhall:) thx
<aBiNg> pocoyo: 你没玩过 snooker 么？安装了，不知程序名...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是我的亲人。
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: /usr/share/awesome/lib/awful/prompt.lua
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............................
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我想把自己的平时用的程序链接都一个目录，然后让它在那里面找…
<alvin_rxg> 放到 PATH 里边不就得了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 其他发行版没这么多crash，真的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 英文。。而且那个system setting移植也是英文
<happyaron> lemonhall: 等语言包更新，system settings已经处理过了。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我可以忍受CRASH。。。真的。。。只要你告诉我为什么CRASH，而且尽快修复。。反正你是BETA，我不抱怨的
<happyaron> lemonhall: banshee像是软件问题，不是语言包问题。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 但是ubuntu1104的crash真的太多了
 * blueghost 情绪高昂地唱着 "太阳最红， lemonhall 最亲"
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我意思是path里有很多的没有界面的程序，平时不需要用那个运行
<pocoyo> aBiNg: linux下的桌球 我都玩不了。难
<lemonhall> happyaron: 现在CRASH之后，会链接到BUGZIILA趣，很多人直接就给出解决方案了。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我自己的包无缘无故挨个crash了一遍，看见apport就烦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你比 毛主席还亲 啊。 解决了这两天来 我的纠结
<pocoyo> aBiNg: dpkg -L foobilard |grep bin 看看程序名啊
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 那你指定有界面的运行呗
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 怎么弄…
<aBiNg> pocoyo: 看了，没结果的。这谁维护的哦
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 怎么怎么浓？
<alvin_rxg> *弄
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么 crash? 崩溃吗？ 我的 基本没什么崩溃了，就是 界面有时会变成 无主题
<happyaron> blueghost: 那也是有崩溃
<blueghost> google + 1什么时候 出来啊
<blueghost> happyaron:)
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我想让它查找的时候就不查找那些程序…
<happyaron> blueghost: 没崩溃就不会丢掉主题
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 哦
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是啊
<blueghost> google + 1什么时候 出来啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: 呵呵，我现在更新不了就是因为APPORT，刚打开它。。。。有 2 个软件包未被升级。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 有 2 个软件包未被升级。
<lemonhall> happyaron: banshee lintian
<blueghost> happyaron:) 其实那全局菜单，第一次使用 确实有点 新鲜。 越用 越 觉得麻烦。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 这样查找又快，又不会运行错误的程序…
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我装系统第一件事就是干掉apport
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 有时候有些程序前面一样的，如果没有看清的话就会误运行的…
<aBiNg> pocoyo: 这包也进了 debian testing 了啊...@@
<happyaron> lemonhall: lintian你不需要啊。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 不是啊。。是UPGRADE给我忽略了。。。怎么弄呢？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 程序切换 也是麻烦。 gnome3 虽然差不多， 但至少 对比来说 还是 gnome3 好一点
<happyaron> lemonhall: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: http://code.bulix.org/t5yrgh-79743  <== completion_callback
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是有升级 的程序吗
<lemonhall> happyaron: 怎么看一个包的描述？
<alvin_rxg> aptitude show <pkg_name>
<happyaron> lemonhall: aptitude show name
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好，3X。。我去看看
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 3x
<blueghost> 没人知道吗
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 这是什么？
<blueghost> google +1 什么时候出 啊
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 你这不是那个lua脚本里面的吗？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 竟然是这么重要的一个包  lintian...
 * lemonhall 退出一次。。。看看 banshee会不会变中文
<myke2> 谁用flashgot的
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 你给我的是那几个参数的说明啊…
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 对呀，然后你在 建立一个 prompt 的时候用呀
<myke2> FF的一个插件
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我不会写lua啊，再说了run函数里面已经定义了啊…C-r只是调用run函数而已，想改我得改run啊…
<happyaron> lemonhall: lintian不重要啊。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 依旧如此。。。。BANSHEE还是太慢了。还好我不怎么用。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 不清楚，你比我清楚，看描述是个满基础的库
<quanru> 10.10的麦克风要怎么设置才能录音  求
<happyaron> lemonhall: lintian是debian开发人员用来检查软件包错误的工具
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 不就 run() 加参数嘛
<moriramar> quanru: 在喇叭那設置。
<quanru> 然后呢
<moriramar> quanru: 然後在輸入那把靜音去掉。
<quanru> moriramar: 具体点
<quanru> moriramar: 我搞不定
<moriramar> quanru: 再把放大選個更大的。
<moriramar> quanru: 你等下。
<quanru> moriramar: 好
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 参考 modkey - x
<datong> ubuntu 有 alsamixer吗？
<happyaron> datong: 默认用pulseaudio
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我的W-x已经取消了，平时不用lua,嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 参考它的 prompt.run()
<quanru> 现在都是杂音  听不到我的录音
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 算了算了，这个工作量有点大啊…我也就没几个程序
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有意思，我apt-get source gnome-termial后，给我下载了两个包，我一看有一个是补丁包。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)  你也很有意思
<moriramar> quanru: 嗯，在右上角找到喇叭圖示。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 现在awesome已经被我调教的挺顺手了，以后不会改配置了吧官方？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我说句闲话，gnome-termial竟然没有。。。插件机制。。太神奇了
<quanru> moriramar: 嗯  然后》。
<moriramar> quanru: 點開，選最後一項。
<quanru> moriramar: 嗯 你继续
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 怎么说？
<moriramar> quanru: 再等下，我要找圖和你說，我不是用 Ubuntu 的。
<cheng> 怎么缩小lvm分区的大小呢
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你把 /usr/share/locale-langpack/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/banshee-1.mo这个文件的名字改成banshee-2.mo，再打开banshee，看还是否是英文的？
<moriramar> quanru: 好了。
<lemonhall> happyaron: OK
<quanru> moriramar: 声音效果 硬件  输入 输出
<moriramar> quanru: 在新窗口中選輸入。
<moriramar> quanru: 把下面的靜音取消掉。
<quanru> moriramar: 取消啦
<quanru> moriramar: 不行  我之前有用alsa设置过
<moriramar> quanru: 那這様，你在終端中打 alsamixer。
<quanru> moriramar: 嗯
<moriramar> quanru: 然後按右鍵。
<datong> 用alsamixer å按F4 选中Captu安空格 调整下就行了
<^k^> datong:say з”Ёalsamixer ежЊ‰F4 йЂ‰дё­Captu安空格 и°ѓж•ґдё‹е°±иЎЊдє† in WINDOWS-1251 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lvlv> 想问一下arch上安装gnome3的问题，根据wiki上所说，启用test 后，pacman -Syu testing/gnome,只返回了三行信息。
<cheng> 怎么缩小lvm分区的大小呢
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • WebQQ3.0发布了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326957&p=2282965#p2282965 貌似支持视频啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 有师必有得 — 2011-04-21 19:46
<moriramar> 截個圖傳到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 後把地址給我。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 一样悲剧
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我看看是不是就没退出过。。。KILL一次
<lvlv> 分别是test is up to date,core is up to date,extra is up to date
<quanru> moriramar: 然后呢
<happyaron> lemonhall: ok
<moriramar> quanru: 截個圖傳到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 後把地址給我。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 还是不行。。你那边可以了？
<moriramar> quanru: 我看一下。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 对了，忘记问下你在awesome下用的什么文件管理器了
<lvlv> 求助阿
<myke2> wzlxx: ranger?
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: thunar
<quanru> moriramar: 好
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 用了awesome后我的很多常用软件都换了，呵呵…
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我也是thunar
<fanzeyi> awesome党表示也用thunar = =
<wzlxx> myke2: 没用过
<moriramar> quanru: 麻煩你了。
<myke2> wzlxx: 文件管理器, vim-like
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那把-2去掉试试呢，banshee.mo
<wzlxx> myke2: 不用vim-like
<moriramar> quanru: 說错了，按下Tab鍵再截圖！
<datong> 你们用什么IRC客户端亚ï？ š
<moriramar> quanru: 不好意思！！
<fanzeyi> datong: pidgin.....
<moriramar> quanru: 不是右鍵是Tab。
<wzlxx> datong: 你什么编码？
<quanru> moriramar: 嗯 没事 哈   谢谢
<moriramar> datong: Pidgin。
<moriramar> wzlxx: UTF-8
<datong> 我这中文老有问题。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 额。。。。。。。。
<moriramar> wzlxx: ^k^沒報就是UTF-8
<datong> 我用的就是UTF8亚。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 可以了。。。。
<moriramar> datong: 你是用 XChat 的嗎？
<happyaron> lemonhall: great
<wzlxx> moriramar: 不知道…说不定KK卡了，哈哈
<datong> 我用的 Irris
<lemonhall> happyaron: 咋？找PO包的那段逻辑问题？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) unity 按 win lunch会有 数字
<moriramar> wzlxx: XChat 這點不如 Pidgin。XChat 有時會突然亂下。
<moriramar> wzlxx: Pidgin 不會。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你报个错去吧。。。这其实挺讨厌的问题
<fanzeyi> 我还以为我是低端QB用pidgin呢....
<quanru> moriramar: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84226
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我在launchpad上改呢
<moriramar> quanru: 從這上面看你的話筒都打開了。
<wzlxx> moriramar: erc用的很开心，呵呵
<quanru> moriramar: 不行是吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩，然后按数字，程序就启动了。。。
<moriramar> quanru: 嗯，我不太會弄。如果不行的話，由偉大的傳銷員 microcai 先生教你用 OSS4 吧。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我刚开始连怎么调整那个启动栏上图标的顺序都不知道
<moriramar> quanru: 在那之前拿你的手按下話筒看下有沒有噪音。
 * microcai 什么！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 真笨
<moriramar> 哦不，我說错了。是偉大的教育家 microcai。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 等语言包更新吧。
<wzlxx> 问下还有用sawfish的否？
 * microcai 是 hy* 教我 OSS4 的
<quanru> moriramar: 我给你另外一张图   开启rear就实时有声音的那种  自己听见
<moriramar> microcai: 哦。
<datong> 你看看我这个.....http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84228
<moriramar> moriramar: 哦？
<quanru> microcai: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84227
<moriramar> quanru: ？
<datong> 中文不正常。。
 * blueghost 夷~~~~~ 傻猪黎 个
<lemonhall> blueghost: 上次那个20人测试，也有N多人不会这个。。。。本来就是设计问题，不符合直觉
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: natty正式发布前应该能解决
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 文件管理器用 ranger || vifm
<moriramar> quanru: 然後錄不了？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 最终的CD上不会有这个问题。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我的system setting还没出来。。。只好也等了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 应该是同一次更新解决。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你还宅在这干嘛， 还不去 陪你的 巧克力妹？？ 别让她飞了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 可能其他问题就要等发布后的语言包更新才行了。
<moriramar> microcai: 話說 OSS 4.2 一年多了吧
<microcai> moriramar:  XP 还10年了
<quanru> microcai: 杂音超大
<happyaron> quanru: alsa呢
<moriramar> microcai: 呃，所以該換了呀……
<moriramar> happyaron: 用的就是 ALSA。
<microcai> moriramar:  win 7 都1年多了
<moriramar> quanru: 给個簡單的測试工具就是 arecord 1.wav。拿那個錄。
<quanru> happyaron: 不知道啊
<moriramar> quanru: 沒有那些彎彎繞。直接看 ALSA 有沒有問題。
<moriramar> microcai: OSS 能和 Win 7 比嗎？
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<datong> happyaron 有些是不用的 我给你我的alsamixer 截图
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啊，晚一些和她聊QQ。。约好的5、1见面吧。。。得想个活动。。。。
<quanru>  moriramar：我用本来有的那个录音弄的
<quanru> datong: 给我吧
<moriramar> quanru: 哦。
<happyaron> moriramar: 哦
<happyaron> 那就不知道了。
<quanru> http://sandycrystal.blogbus.com/logs/74909843.html
<python> Óáóíòà áðåä
<^k^> python:say ”бунта бред in MACCYRILLIC ? We use UTF-8 !
<moriramar> happyaron: 你安這個做的？
<lemonhall> quanru: 变态的方法。。。。。
<python> ãàâíî
<^k^> python:say гавно in WINDOWS-1251 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lemonhall> quanru: 系统一升级，就得重新MAKE。。。
<quanru> lemonhall: 那我还是不用了
<quanru> webQQ能视频了
<happyaron> moriramar: 我用的oss4
<happyaron> python: please use utf-8, please use Chinese or at least English
<moriramar> happyaron: 哦。我就說肯定有人還在用 OSS4。
<happyaron> moriramar: 我用着比alsa舒服。。。
<moriramar> python: Seems that you are speaking Russian. For Russian channel, please go to #ubuntu-ru.
<moriramar> python: Most people here can understand only English and Chinese.
<lemonhall> moriramar: .........
<datong> happyaron: ... Irc 有äºooy
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<datong> - -
<happyaron> datong: use utf8... or English...
<moriramar> edison0354: 怎麼了？
<happyaron> datong: I really can't read your text...
<edison0354> moriramar: 没事……
<georgetso> hello
<^k^> georgetso, 好  ㍬ 
<georgetso> 请问谁知道有 python 中文的 irc吗
<moriramar> georgetso: 根據之前這裹人的回答是沒有。
<moriramar> georgetso: 在這問吧。
<datong> happyaron:http://i.imgur.com/u1zHu.png help!
<ofan> georgetso: #python-cn 不过没人
<moriramar> datong: So you are using IRSSI?
<georgetso> 就没python中文chanel吗？？？555
<datong> moriramar: i used Bitchx!
<cheng> 怎么样强行卸载正在运行的卷呢？device is busy.
<cheng>      总是提示这个
<happyaron> datong: try http://webchat.freenode.net
<moriramar> datong: Why don't you use a more easy one if you cannot master it, like Pidgin or XChat.
<myke2> бунта бред
<myke2> 俄罗斯人怎么跑这里了
<moriramar> myke2: 呃……你會俄文呀……
<myke2> moriramar: 不会
<moriramar> myke2: 不知道他的。也沒有去俄國頻道就退了。
<datong> moriramar ä不喜欢GUI了
<^k^> datong:say moriramar הה¸ו–ז¬¢GUIה÷† in WINDOWS-1255 ? We use UTF-8 !
<moriramar> datong: 呃……
<moriramar> datong: http://hkdom.com/2005/06/27/bitchx-%E7%B0%A1%E6%98%93%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%9D/
<quanru> datong: 谢谢  可以啦  http://i.imgur.com/bcoAK.png  按你的这个
<cheng> 怎么卸载卷呢，我的总提示device is busy.
<datong> moriramar: thx!
<moriramar> datong: It warns that you should have a UTF-8-compatible terminal.
<moriramar> datong: And I suggest you to: 1. check your terminal's settings about UTF-8 charset; 2. check you locale information.
<moriramar> datong: You should have a value ending with "UTF-8" for your LANG (at least LC_CTYPE) variable.
<datong> moriramar: :D 我用的就是UTF8 只是在输入的时候有错误 发送信息之后就会显示正常了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔，不如把你的逊雷离线号贡献出来？
<moriramar> datong: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread210514.html
<moriramar> datong: Check here. Hope you find it helpful.
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<datong> moriramar: thx~
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那你岂不是知道我所有的密码了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 害羞。。。贡献出来也没啥。。。只是有些私人文件啦。。隐私隐私
 * lemonhall http://blog.linux.org.tw/~jserv/
 * lemonhall 台湾人真是搞笑，讲个编译的过程也引用了大量美女图
<edison0354> lemonhall: 私人文件……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你也是通用密码？
<ofan> lemonhall: 这叫教学方法...
<wzlxx> 请问有Mechanize使用教程没？
<moriramar> datong: 我好像給你複制错了……
<datong> moriramar: 哈哈
<moriramar> datong: http://moto.debian.org.tw/viewtopic.php?t=1557 是這個
<^k^> ⇪ title: 摩托學園討論區 • 檢視主題 - [分享] screen + (bitchx/irssi) 的中文問題
<moriramar> datong: 光看論壇给複制個错的……
<datong> moriramar:谢了.
<datong> moriramar: 用的ubuntu?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩，相当不安全。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我实在太懒了
<moriramar> datong: 我用的 FreeBSD 的。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lei`> 有用erc的兄弟吗
<edison0354> lei`: 无数的ERC，你吼吧
<moriramar> lei`: 不少。
<lei`> 怎么配置erc被人提到了发提示音啊
<moriramar> wzlxx: 不是用的開心嗎？出來了。
<lemonhall> ofan: http://blog.linux.org.tw/~jserv/archives/2011/04/build_programmi_1.html
<moriramar> lei`: 找他。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Jserv's blog: 「Build Programming Language Runtime by LLVM」簡報上線
<lemonhall> ofan: 这一篇讲LLVM的相当给力啊。。。。
<lei`> moriramar: 找谁
<wzlxx> moriramar: 咋？
<moriramar> lei`: 就是wzlxx
<moriramar> wzlxx: lei`找你。
<wzlxx> 请问有Mechanize使用教程没？
<wzlxx> lei`: 我不会…
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩 这人博客我订阅了,很牛逼
<moriramar> cfy: 出來接客了。
<lei`> 大家用erc都不用提示吗？
<lei`> 有没有人想写本emacs 的书啊
<lei`> 应该会好卖吧！ 我猜
<wzlxx> $agent->form里的参数是什么啊？怎么进入表格？
<datong> moriramar: :D 我是 arch, 跟 FREEBSD 很像
<lemonhall> ofan: 是那个chewin输入法的维护者。。。明显是计算机科班的出身。。。
<lei`> wzlxx: 你说的是php吗？
<wzlxx> lei`: perl
<wzlxx> cfy: $agent->form里的参数是什么啊？怎么进入表格？
<moriramar> datong: 嗯。
<moriramar> lei`: 呃，Emacs 有 Manual。有人翻的話會很火吧，不過賣就……
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我用过
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 怎么了》？
<lei`> moriramar: 我就是不懂英文才想要有人写中文的书了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 帮官网页面发过来让我看一下，回忆一下就知道是什么了
<wzlxx> lemonhall:  $agent->form里的参数是什么啊？怎么进入表格？
<lei`> 有人把Manual翻译出来的话我也买
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 实现校内网的自动登录
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 校内网？
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 好像不行。。没试过。。。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 汗…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 给校内网写机器人要更高级些的工具了
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 为啥啊？我就登录就行了
<tenzu> 论坛儍了么？
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我忘了，好像是JS的原因
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 呃？
<moriramar> lei`: 不懂英文呀，我給你找找吧。
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 你先试试吧。。。我记得不行。。。。Mechanize这个模块有极限的，对JS零支持。。。
 * microcai 哈哈 http://microcai.gsalex.net/ 用 Gentoo 重新搭建
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 表格名是什么？
<lemonhall> wzlxx: form里面应该是input的name名字，然后参数应该是一个HASH对
<lei`> moriramar: 好的谢谢
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 具体我也忘了，那个模块太弱了，就放弃使用了
<moriramar> lei`: 得，有個中文的： http://darksair.org/wiki/erc.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ERC (Emacs InternetRelayChat Client)
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 哪个强？
<microcai> http://microcai.gsalex.net/
<moriramar> lei`: 下面有。搜“以下是一些声音设置”
<microcai> ^k^:  居然不给我解析！
<lemonhall> wzlxx: RUBY的一个比较强，但是最强的其实都是直接驱动游览器，用来搞自动化测试那类工具。。。
<tenzu> microcai: 你被歧视了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 直接无视任何JS问题。。。。
<^k^> microcai, 难道你会做吗？  ㍬ 
<wzlxx> <h2>登录人人网</h2><p class="clearfix"><label for="email">帐号:</label><input type="text" name="email" tabindex="1" value="" id="email" class="input-text"></p><p class="clearfix"><label for="password">密码:</label><input type="password" id="password" name="password" class="input-text" tabindex="2"
<lei`> moriramar: 谢谢！ 还是要学了lisp才能终身受用啊.不懂英文就是杯具
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 还得学ruby啊？我刚看了perl
<microcai> tenzu:  hi
<lemonhall> wzlxx: form("name"=>"lemonhall","password"=>"pass")
<tenzu> microcai: yo!
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我反正为了这个问题试用过PERL/RUBY/JS/。NET/C。。。。
<lemonhall> wzlxx: node.js的jsdom以及三个最有名的测试工具
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 太强大了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: perl我只写过登录BBS的工具，你随意吧。。。校内的JS太多了。。建议你还是搜自动化测试，WEB编程这个主题。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似他不是...
<lemonhall> ofan: ?????什么不是？
<tenzu> 赖萌嚎
<ofan> lemonhall: 那博客作者不是计算机出身的,或者是中途辍学了,记得以前看过一篇日志说的
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 自动化测试的哪些工具搞定自动登录是小CASE，或者直接写CHROME的插件也可以。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 嗯，我只是想练练perl
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩哼，反正他们几个关系都很好嘛。。。就是那个用MAC的，WORDPRESS 0.7就开始用的另外一个台湾人。。
<moriramar> lei`: 不謝。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 恩哼～疼疼～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • emacs错误：Possible metatype recursion for http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326967&p=2283065#p2283065 Possible metatype recursion for < Qt type > 貌似是ede的问题，在Qt类型后面输入 . 或者 -> 时，报这个错误。标准C++可以正常补全。 请问有高人知道解决方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 werther0331 — 2011-04-21 20:44
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 只是练习PERL的话就加上多线程吧。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 多线程/多进程，爬行校内网或者其他的网站，然后扫描用户信息。。。。使用FIFO队列来同步WORKER之间的工作
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 然后扫描完成之后形成一个用户的社交关系网络图
<lemonhall> wzlxx: PERL语言还有一个库很有意思的，POE。。你也可以看看。。。结合DBI，和数据库打交道，或者用平面文件也罢。。做个有意思的东西出来。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席～～～
<lemonhall> wzlxx: PERL的有向图库也有的，IBM文库上有很多不错的类似例子。。。。练习很好
<tenzu> lemonhall: 没事儿
<roylez_> 不管是ruby还是perl，用dbi的都是奥特曼
<lemonhall> roylez_: 啊？
<roylez_> sequel
<lemonhall> roylez_: 现在PERL用什么来链接数据库了？
<roylez_> lemonhall: perl没办法的，perl out没救了
<lemonhall> roylez_: 额。。。好吧，现在是PYTHON的天下。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我家终于有了无线网，内牛满面啊
<roylez_> lemonhall: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 天津？
<tenzu> roylez_: 坡
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez_: 15M
<lemonhall> tenzu: 久居坡国？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 草。。。。
<fanzeyi> = =libpinyin终于有动静了。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 15M！！！！！
<tenzu> roylez_: 三个人摊，每人SGD15
<roylez_> tenzu: 15M，可怜。以前在hk我都是100M，没感觉...
<tenzu> 这个月基本我独享了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 便宜到疯了。。。。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 可怜啊，太贵的搞不起
<tenzu> lemonhall: 看起来是便宜
<roylez_> tenzu: 省钱最妙，过两年都是白菜价
<lemonhall> roylez_: 100M你访问国内，速度怕是国内本身有瓶颈。。。
<tenzu> 路由不太好，一有人登录扣扣就掉线
<lemonhall> tenzu: 用WEBQQ呢？
<happyaron> tenzu: 灭了他
<roylez_> lemonhall: 曾经从华军下载软件，5M/s
<tenzu> roylez_: 只给签半年的，还得看EP，那帮孙子
<lemonhall> roylez_: 唉。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 那个没试过
<lemonhall> roylez_: 你现在的网络是多少的？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 2M.。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 不好意思下手。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 让全部的人都用WEBQQ
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 那些都太复杂了，我刚看了语法…
<happyaron> tenzu: 下手吧
<lemonhall> roylez_: ...................................
<lemonhall> roylez_: 我心里平衡了
<roylez_> tenzu: 没办法，人权是有等级的
<tenzu> lemonhall: 他们也知道扣扣会下线，所以他们也没用
<lemonhall> tenzu: 自觉
 * tenzu 回家去了，嗯嗯。各位大仙白白
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 一步步来。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 888
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 既然是练习，都是从第一个小程序开始。。。不过还是别学PERL了。。。真是OUT了
<wzlxx> lemonhall: http://m.renren.com/login.do你看看这个网站怎么弄？
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 哪个不out？
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 这可是我的第一个脚本语言…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: python不奥特曼
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 不喜欢py
<lemonhall> wzlxx: perl是我第一个脚本语言。。。。你多大？
<ofan> wzlxx: lisp不out
<wzlxx> hehe
<ofan> wzlxx: 没事也可以学下asm
<wzlxx> 汗…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: VALA也不奥特曼，过于新了
<ofan> wzlxx: clojure 去你查查 最近很火
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 呵呵…一个一个来…
<wzlxx> ofan: 不急…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 别问我，我是真不知道。。。校内我以前做过，但是没关注它。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你出国事情怎么样了？
<wzlxx> 去那里看WWW::Mechanize这个模块的使用方法…
<ofan> lemonhall: ...这么关心我?
<ofan> lemonhall: 还在等结果.. 还米签证
<ofan> wzlxx: perl的?
<wzlxx> ofan: 嗯
<wzlxx> ofan: 看perl很苦啊，没资料…
<lei`> lei`
<wzlxx> urxvt中emacs不能用鼠标，汗…
<ofan> wzlxx: 不太清楚perl
<ofan> wzlxx: 终端用emacs? 用gui的多好
<lemonhall> ofan: 关心啊。。。前途问题啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 妹子都喜欢积极阳光事业男啊～～～恩哼～～～
<lemonhall> wzlxx: perl资料太多了。
<ealgeqing> 寻一QT师傅引我进门  看教程的时候出了点问题
<ofan> lemonhall: 呵呵.. 等结果中>.
<ofan> ealgeqing: 啥?
<wzlxx> ofan: 都用，呵呵
<lemonhall> ealgeqing: 找 blueghost
<ealgeqing> ofan: 先用QT Designer设计一个窗体，设定可以设定的信号连接，然后把它保存为一个.ui文件
<ealgeqing> ，比如form1.ui这个找不到 到底是建立的那种
<ofan> ealgeqing: 什么错误?
<ealgeqing> 因为以前用的是VC6.0平台
<moriramar> ealgeqing: 你找 blueghost 吧。
<ealgeqing> 不是错误 是找不到  哦
<moriramar> ealgeqing: 他是 Qt 的，而且想找人幫他忙吧我記得。
<ealgeqing> 谢谢哈 我找找blueghost
<ofan> ealgeqing: 编译时找不到?
<lemonhall> ofan: 你也会QT？？？
<ofan> lemonhall: 会阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 你。。。。怎么学那么杂啊。。不是学电信的么
<moriramar> lemonhall: 這話好欠扁……
<Guest82377> lei`: g
<lemonhall> ofan: 算了，我是学考古的。。。。没资格说你啥
<ofan> lemonhall: 额... 在帮老师做一东西,用的qt
<lemonhall> moriramar: 额。。好吧
<moriramar> lemonhall: 感覺怎麼和“你也能生呀”一様……
<ofan> lemonhall: - -... 你学考古的?
<ealgeqing> ofan: 不是 我不太了解 应该建立哪个工程
<lei`> Guest82377: d
<lemonhall> ofan: LONG LONG TIME AGO
<ofan> lemonhall: 考古算文科>
<lei`> moriramar: 响了,谢谢
<ofan> ?
<lemonhall> ofan: 谢谢，我是经济学学士。。是理科文凭
<ofan> ealgeqing: 建一个gui项目
<ofan> lemonhall: 双专业?
<xiakouj> ubuntu11.04什么时候发布？
<ofan> ealgeqing: 你用的啥ide,qtcreator?
<ealgeqing> ofan: creator
<happyaron> webqq 越来越猛了
<ealgeqing> ofan: base class 选择那种阿？
<moriramar> lei`: 不謝。
<happyaron> 这让那些webos情何以堪
<ofan> ealgeqing: 看你需要,不确定的话 选qwidget就行
<lemonhall> happyaron: 只不过改了版面嘛。。。
 * lemonhall 听 Gun ^ Rose的Don't Cry 听了将近20编了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 视频啊
<ealgeqing> ofan: 哦 好谢谢  我找到一个视频  我现看看哈  更明确些
<happyaron> lemonhall: 还能添加应用。这就是个webos。。。
<lainme> happyaron: eyeos还是很不错的，以协作为主。webqq只是把各个网络应用换种方式放一起
<ofan> arch里又出了个包管理.....
<ofan> 用的lua,......
<happyaron> lainme: 我知道eyeos，那东西是我翻译的。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不太喜欢ARCH了。。估计不是因为ARCH本身。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 是我发觉GNOME3是个半成品。。。。。
<ofan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Clyde
<ofan> lemonhall: 很多都是半成品..
<moriramar> lemonhall: 誰讓你用 Gnome 3 的。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 真正的WEBOS。。还是HP的WEBOS，那的确是WEBOS。。。。。WEBQQ。。。其实我用的也就是那个QQ。。其余的都是浮云，像是个杂货店，并不是太喜欢。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 结合了DROPBOX的网盘，DOCS哪些东西。。才像个OS。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 主要是原来用的好好的bauerbill,powerpill被K出源了,让我很受伤,现在又来一个
<moriramar> ofan: bauerbill 是什麼？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 好吧。。反正是GNOME-SHELL我是各种不喜欢
<ofan> moriramar: powerpill的一个wrapper,增强了一些功能...
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<ofan> 说到dropbox,http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/dvcs-autosync
<microcai> lemonhall:  反正 unity 我是各种不喜欢
<MaskRay> ports 的第三方包管理也很多的
<lemonhall> microcai: 我就是喜欢全局菜单
<lemonhall> microcai: 确实声空间
<microcai> lemonhall:  我就是不喜欢固定个数的桌面
<happyaron> microcai: gnome-shell正适合你。
<microcai> happyaron:  yep
<moriramar> microcai: Gnome-shell 適合他不是因為什麼變桌面個數什麼的……
<moriramar> happyaron: ^
<moriramar> happyaron: 因為這是新東西，有推銷市場呀！
<microcai> moriramar:  。。 。。 。。。
<microcai> moriramar:  你嘛时候见到我推销 gnome3 了
<moriramar> microcai: I said to Aron. You saw nothing!
<wzlxx> gmail上不去了？
<microcai> moriramar: ... ...
 * moriramar 哈哈哈哈……這一切都是 Steins Gate 的選擇呀！
<emily_> /etc/hosts.deny这文件谁了解
<wzlxx> gmail上不去了？
<Cherrot> wzlxx:上的去
<emily_> 上gmail做什么那么慢
<fanzeyi> 雅虎周三宣布它已经加入了Linux基金会，以便更好地支持这个Linux社区。 ...
<microcai> fanzeyi: 是以便 Linux 更好的支持自己吧！不劳而获的东西
<Cherrot> 不知道雅虎要干吗  突然对linux感兴趣了
<lainme> 现在做什么都要能业余得编程。。。
<kiss_kill> 上得去 但是慢
<fanzeyi> 哎 这是我今天看到的最好玩的新闻了..
<MaskRay> 为了编译 systemd 加的那几个选项让我 kernel panic 了
<MaskRay> 为了使用 systemd 加的那几个选项让我 kernel panic 了
<Cherrot> kiss_kill： 我的速度倒还可以  我用客户端
<ofan> MaskRay: 恭喜...
<kiss_kill> 我网页访问
<kiss_kill> 是有点慢。奇怪的
 * MeaCulpa_ 悲催了，刚刚捡到个好兵器，在喷泉喝水的时候被Nymph给顺走了...
<happyaron> moriramar: 刚才在写东西。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 啥游戏?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 还能有啥，nethack
 * fanzeyi 这个是这么用的么= =
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: ............
<MaskRay> microcai: 为了使用 systemd，menuconfig 里加了几个选项，新内核一用 ifconfig 察看 eth1 就 kernel panic……
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 真的好玩么？telnet上去慢的要死啊
<microcai> MaskRay: 关 systemd 鸟事
<microcai> MaskRay:  你不会是去使用 git 内核吧
<happyaron> fanzeyi: y
<MaskRay> microcai: 2.6.38
<fanzeyi> happyaron: 恩= = 挺好玩的= =
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: oh~~ 我在看guidebook..
<MaskRay> microcai: 2.6.39 是直接 panic
<ealgeqing> ＃ifndef/#define/＃ndif 可以避免多次定义 比如我有一个a.h的私有头文件 那么我对应的A_H就是a.h吗？
<MaskRay> microcai: 2.6.39 是不显示任何东西就 panic
<microcai> MaskRay:  .. .. 我已经用上  2.6.39 内核了。cjk 补丁也是正常的打上去 ....
<ofan> ealgeqing: 约定俗成的取名规则 是这样
<microcai> MaskRay: 不知道你为何会说打不上
<ealgeqing> ofan: 我意思是说 编译器了解还是只是给看程序的人看的？
<ofan> ealgeqing: 给人看的...
<ealgeqing> ofan: 哦  谢谢哈
<happyaron> 还木有跟进2.6.39
<MaskRay> microcai: 打上了……只是立刻 panic
<moriramar> happyaron: 剛才在收衣服……
<happyaron> ubuntu kernel停了，我也越来越忙了。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 对unity没什么要求 就这几个。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326972&p=2283169#p2283169 你懂的哦 1.把“应用程序”功能移到最上面的LOGO点出的快速访问内 现在那么大的地方就放8个大图标 傻不傻啊 上面的“多媒体 互联网 更多 查阅文件”根本就是脱裤子放屁 多 余 2.取消应用程序分类菜单 改成GNOME3样子的 ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  .. . 你肯定是用了某个SB驱动
<MaskRay> microcai: broadcom-sta，确实废
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: 玩单机嘛
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 有单机的啊，会不会乐趣少一些啊。。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  。。 。。  broadcom ... -sta ?????? 我怎么记得后面没有 sta啊，带 sta  的是老驱动吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 就是这个……
<microcai> MaskRay: 更新驱动吧
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: 又不是网游...
<microcai> MaskRay:  直接到 broadcom 的 git 上merge 他们的最新驱动
<ealgeqing> ofan: 大哥 如果我输入了一个protect：但是编辑器自动的给我空格了  我如何消除前面的一个TAB退格阿？
<wzlxx> cfy: 看完perl语法，该干啥？
<ofan> ealgeqing: 选项里 选代码风格
<ofan> ealgeqing: 缩进等等
<xrfang> 现在有哪个比较稳定可用的distro用gnome3 shell的？
<ealgeqing> ofan: 哦  谢谢
<zent00> 有熟悉DNS的么...
<MaskRay> microcai: 有 git 的？哪里？
<microcai> MaskRay:   ... ..
<xrfang> dns? bind?
<wzlxx> 有perl描述的计算机知识没？
<microcai> MaskRay:  搞错没啊
<zent00> xrfang: DNS刷新时间一般是多久？不是问A记录或MX记录的刷新时间。
<zent00> xrfang: 把老DNS服务器废弃了，迁移到了dnspod
<xrfang> zent00: 这个不是在SOA记录里面顶的嘛
<microcai> MaskRay: 你是自己编译的 broadcom 模块？ or 内核集成的模块？
<xrfang> 你如果不是自己架设dns，也没什么需要了解的，一般dns propagate几个小时可以了，最长不超过72小时吧。
<MaskRay> microcai: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1
<microcai> MaskRay:  笨啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  broadcom 老早就开源了内核。 现在直接去内核里找就可以了。
<microcai> MaskRay:  broadcom 老早就开源了驱动。 现在直接去内核里找就可以了。
<microcai> MaskRay:  ebuild 里的那个老过时了
<MaskRay> microcai: BRCM80211?
<microcai> MaskRay:  yep
<microcai> MaskRay:   2.6.3X 的时候进去的。
<microcai> MaskRay:  比较晚，所以可能你还不知道
<MaskRay> microcai: 以前 lspci 看不到，刚才看到了，去年1月装的
<zent00> xrfang: -_-
<zent00> xrfang: 我把DNS迁移之后，发往国外的邮件全部被退回。
<zent00> xrfang: 今晚十二点满72个小时...
<xrfang> zent00: 退回的错误消息是什么
<xrfang> 你是不是mx设置有问题
<MaskRay> microcai: 如果不问你我酒要继续悲剧下去了……
<MaskRay> microcai: 无线非常不稳定
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 我。。去回顾金庸群侠传好了。。。还是那个让我怀念
<microcai> MaskRay:  有个 RT73 的USB无线网卡，让我的电脑不定时死机 ... 呵呵
<zent00> xrfang: mx之前被别人直接设置成IP了，我后来改成了域名。
<zent00> xrfang: 错误消息大概就是说域名和IP不匹配之类
<MaskRay> 那时还在用 2.6.31，难怪看不到
<xrfang> en, 你自己架设邮件服务器？
<zent00> xrfang: 嗯，自己架的邮件服务器。
<ealgeqing> ofan: 谢谢了哈  基本上入门了 过几天再开始练  这几天要考试 郁闷
<zent00> xrfang: 国内邮件全部正常。。。只要出国的，都被退回。
<xrfang> 牛的。
<xrfang> 我用的是google的
<xrfang> 是不是需要做逆向解析？
<thorne> 我也架过mail server 参考的howtoforge 用apache mysql postfix courier 和 松鼠
<zent00> xrfang: 反解去年就做好了，有问题不会等到现在吧。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  需要 firmware 的 ;) good luck
<fillayu> 当桌面浏览器死掉，点不动时，怎么办了
<microcai> MaskRay:  你有 broadcom 的 firmware ?
<xrfang> 这个。。。不好说。要不你把退回来的信，包括信头，帖到什么地方让大家看看？
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么 firmware?
<xrfang> fillayu: ctrl-alt-f1到终端杀之
<microcai> MaskRay:  broadcom 的 driver 需要 firmware
<fillayu> xrfang  只干掉浏览器，行吗
<happyaron> 谁愿意在自己所在的城市组织Ubuntu 11.04 Release Party？
<cfy> wzlxx: 看别的书.
<happyaron> 提供礼品支持
<cfy> wzlxx: learning perl 三部曲.或者直接programming perl
<xrfang> fi
<xrfang> 当然
<cfy> wzlxx: 不过我建议你直接换到common lisp,XD
<xrfang> ps一下，找到pid
<fillayu> happyaron  有难度，虽然我很愿意
<happyaron> fillayu: 你是学生？
<thorne> 我在局域网搭了一个简单的apache服务器 放了些文件 还有一些网页的镜像 我想添加上传的功能怎么做?
<MaskRay> Broadcom brcmfmac driver: Support for 32 bit Linux kernel, 64 bit untested ，我又成试验品了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 恭喜...
<edison0354> MaskRay: 恭喜
<microcai> MaskRay:  没错，你要的就是已经在内核里的驱动。 你需要安装  net-wireless/b43-firmware
<microcai> MaskRay:  然后在内核里启用 broadcom 驱动就可以了。
<fillayu> happyaron  不是
<happyaron> fillayu: 主要问题是能否联系到场地和演讲者
<MaskRay> microcai: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)，是用 b43-firmware?
<edison0354> microcai: 你知道firmware驱动设备的原理不？
<happyaron> fillayu: 演讲者或许我们可以帮忙，您在哪个城市？
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/375850/
<microcai> MaskRay:  yep
<microcai> MaskRay:  驱动是 broadcom 43XX
<catcher> webqq又改版了  这回太帅了
<microcai> MaskRay:  支持 43XX 系列芯片
<microcai> edison0354:  ... firmware 就是芯片自己的系统。
<MaskRay> microcai: 我看到有 43xx 的，也有 43xxx 的
<edison0354> microcai: 原理……
<scriptkids> catcher: 在我这儿好像不能视频
<microcai> edison0354:  每次驱动加载一次就刷机一次。
<microcai> MaskRay:  那就用 43xxx
<edison0354> microcai: firmware应该是已经固化在设备中的啊，那怎么驱动的时候又要加载捏
<catcher> scriptkids:还不能视频吧
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 他们对自己的 firmware 不方向，所以希望每次驱动加载的时候刷一次。这样每次更新驱动就可以更新 firmware 了
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 他们对自己的 firmware 不放心，所以希望每次驱动加载的时候刷一次。这样每次更新驱动就可以更新 firmware 了
<soiamso> thorne: ftp
<edison0354> happyaron: 西安有release party不？
<microcai> edison0354: 指望 broadcom 能做出 bug-free 的 firmware ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 没听说有呢
<edison0354> microcai: 我只用BCM的有线卡
<soiamso> edison0354: what release ?
<edison0354> soiamso: 1104，你是西安的？
<microcai> edison0354:   ... 驱动有在内核里的啦
<happyaron> edison0354: 目前确定的就帝都
<edison0354> microcai: 知道
<microcai> edison0354: 你不知道 broadcom 加入了 Linux 基金会？
<edison0354> microcai: 知道……
<soiamso> edison0354: 这个中间版本也要搞发布？
<edison0354> happyaron: 魔都应该也会弄的吧
<edison0354> soiamso: 恩
<happyaron> soiamso: 每六个月一次，哈哈
<edison0354> soiamso: 你帝都还西安还魔都？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我猜会
<microcai> edison0354: MaskRay 不知道，一直在用 out-of kernel 的 buggy driver ....
<soiamso> microcai: 加入了，只是想挤入服务器网卡市场。
<MaskRay> edison0354: 没办法……
<microcai> edison0354: 然后一点死机N次
<edison0354> microcai: kernel里就有编译选项的，我做过，所以我知道……
<soiamso> edison0354: 广东的
<soiamso> microcai: 但是支持列表就不是所有旗下的网卡了
<edison0354> soiamso: 额，妖都
<soiamso> edison0354: 为什么叫妖都？
<microcai> edison0354:  以前 broadcom 的网卡被识别为 marvel 的，居然也能工作！！！ 什么逻辑？
<edison0354> soiamso: Google，不知道，南京还是小妖都呢
<microcai> edison0354:  后来更新了内核，才发现原来是 broadcom 的
<soiamso> microcai: 芯片不是broadcom的
<microcai> soiamso: 是么？
<microcai> soiamso:  Windows XP 识别为 marvel 的网卡  Win7 总算识别回 broadcom 了。
<soiamso> microcai: 用 win7 ?
<microcai> soiamso: 我一度以为是 linux 识别错了呢
<microcai> soiamso:  ... GF 的笔记本
<cfy> lemonhall: 西安的?
<soiamso> microcai: 我gf 也是用 xp 的，公司流程制约只能锁在 win上
<microcai> soiamso:  ... 没。她基本用 Gnome3
<microcai> soiamso:  偶尔对付IE only or Windows only 的时候用
<soiamso> microcai: fedora ?
 * lemonhall 擦。。。unity又BUG了。。收不回去了
<microcai> soiamso:  ... Gentoo
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩哼
<cfy> lemonhall: 卖ps2啊.....
<soiamso> microcai: 你帮她搞的？
<microcai> lemonhall:  回来，继续和我 pk
<cfy> lemonhall: 这东西有啥用....cpu这么差啊...
<happyaron> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-April/006752.html
<soiamso> microcai: 你不觉得arch维护更少吗？就只是init那里比较混
<lemonhall> cfy: ???什么？你要PS2？
<lemonhall> microcai: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> soiamso:  ... arch 容易升级噶嘣掉
<cfy> lemonhall: 不要
<lemonhall> cfy: 额。。
<soiamso> microcai: 也都是从源代码开始的，你估计是什么原因？
<lemonhall> cfy: 无视你。。。。。
<microcai> soiamso:  ... ..
<microcai> soiamso:  没。听说的
<cfy> lemonhall: ..........................................
<microcai> soiamso:  arch 源里的软件太少了
<soiamso> microcai: 这个。
<microcai> soiamso: 所以对 arch 无视
<soiamso> microcai: 所以才有了 PKGBUILD 这个工具吧，
<microcai> soiamso:  所以一样要自己编译。不如直接用 Gentoo
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不要诱惑我…
<cfy> wzlxx: 就诱惑你XD
<microcai> lemonhall:  来啊，你敢么
<cfy> wzlxx: perl东西多...慢慢学吧...
<wzlxx> cfy: cl就少了啊…
<soiamso> microcai: 就是看完gentoo的网站后，觉得还是不合口味
<wzlxx> cfy: cl能管理系统不？
<cfy> wzlxx: practical common lisp+onlisp,其他我就不知道了.
<microcai> soiamso:  ... ...
<cfy> wzlxx: 当然可以啦
<cfy> wzlxx: 还有lisp写的系统.perl行么...
<wzlxx> cfy: 没见过…
<wzlxx> cfy: 哪是系统是lisp写的？
<cfy> wzlxx: 据说sbcl只有少数一些是C,其他都是lisp代码
<wzlxx> SBCL是什么？
<cfy> wzlxx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genera_(operating_system) ?
<soiamso> cfy: ghc 是 perl  c  c-- 。。。 写的
<moriramar> wzlxx: SBCL 是 Common Lisp 編譯器。
<cfy> wzlxx: 一个common lisp实现
<cfy> soiamso: ?
<microcai> soiamso:  ... 少来。 Gentoo 和 Debian 还可以比比， arch 就直接被Gentoo 秒杀了
<moriramar> soiamso: 沒有 Haskell 嗎？
<soiamso> moriramar: 有吗？
<wzlxx> microcai: 俺arch
<microcai> wzlxx:  赶紧 Gentoo 吧
<moriramar> soiamso: 有吧。前些天看 LLVM 端還有 Haskell 的代碼呢。
<moriramar> soiamso: 而且不是都在吹 GHC 是 Haskell 寫的嗎？
<soiamso> moriramar: 那个叫 ghc-core
<moriramar> soiamso: ……
<soiamso> moriramar: 你感觉有可能吗？起码也有个元语
<moriramar> moriramar: 呃。
<wzlxx> microcai: gentoo不起来，现在都在linux浪费那么长时间了，再弄个gentoo估计我毕业就完了
<soiamso> moriramar: 现在最想改进的是，取消 perl优化这个部分
<moriramar> soiamso: 那傳說中 Lisp 自己编譯自己什麼都是假的？
<microcai> wzlxx:  我已经完了。毕业证自己打印一个好了
<soiamso> moriramar: 那个不假，ghc-core跟lisp 这个区别不大吧
<wzlxx> microcai: 汗…关键是工作…
<wzlxx> cfy: 你能写OS不？
<microcai> wzlxx: ... ..  那你就说”爷我就是用 Gentoo 的。证书一边去“
<soiamso> moriramar: 越是用自身写，就说明这个语言越接近底层，越不抽像
<wzlxx> microcai: 哈哈
<xrfang> 我的netstat里面看到一条奇怪的链接：
<xrfang> tcp6       0      4 10.0.0.100:445          222.65.110.229:2186     ESTABLISHED
<xrfang> 请帮忙分析一下这是什么东西？
<wzlxx> cfy: 你看的嘛书学cl?
<xrfang> 445好像是和samba有关的，但那个远端的IP我不认识
<moriramar> soiamso: 沒有能做到能底層就底層，能抽象的嗎？就是高级元素的實現也是語言的設計要素的那種。
<xrfang> 不知怎么会有这样的连接而起是tcp6？？
<soiamso> wzlxx: 你看看 autocad lisp 教程
<wzlxx> autocad?
<soiamso> moriramar: 没有吧
<soiamso> moriramar: 还没有见过
<soiamso> wzlxx: C ?
<wzlxx> soiamso: common lisp啊…
<MaskRay> microcai: 似乎不是 b43-firmware，应该跟着 http://www.lxg.de/code/broadcom-4353-wireless-et-al-opensource-howto 做
<wzlxx> 以前看elisp配置emacs的时候，都是光标移动的问题，很无聊…
<soiamso> wzlxx: if it is so common?
<microcai> MaskRay:  你的是 4353 ?
<wzlxx> soiamso: cl是一个大标准吧，我也不太清楚…
<MaskRay> microcai: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n
<microcai> MaskRay:   确实在 staging 里面
<microcai> MaskRay:  我看了
<microcai> MaskRay:  go ahead ;)
<microcai> MaskRay:   你给的那个 blog 是正确的
<MaskRay> microcai: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE 是不是以空格分割？
<microcai> MaskRay:  但是 firmware 不一样
<microcai> MaskRay: 你先别编译firmware , 启动后看 dmesg 输出 ，驱动应该会抱怨丢失 firmware ,  然后你就可以编译进特定的 firmware 了
<MaskRay> microcai: 是不是这样写：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/375863/
<microcai> MaskRay:  是。不过 are you sure 是这个驱动？
<MaskRay> microcai: 之前 kms 是让 dmesg 提示的
<microcai> MaskRay:  编译前执行 make firmware_install
<microcai> MaskRay:  那个 blog 非常详细 , go ahead ;)
<MaskRay> microcai: 然后 make ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 然后 make install?
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，你是高中还初中来者
<MaskRay> edison0354: 快毕业了
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，你是初三的那个来者？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 高中
<happyaron> edison0354: 这次可能会批量做衣服
<microcai> MaskRay:  高三了还在玩电脑！！！！
<happyaron> edison0354: 如果数量够，你可以考虑活动的时候弄一件
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥颜色的？我夏天不穿黑色……
<happyaron> edison0354: 这个不知道呢
<caixiaoming> hi
<microcai> MaskRay:  快，去读八股文去
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，你是报送tsing的那个？
<^k^> caixiaoming, 好  ㍮ 
<edison0354> MaskRay: 保送
<MaskRay> microcai: CONFIG_BRCM80211=y 了，可是 dmesg 没 brcm 的消息
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<MaskRay> edison0354: 还没消息
<microcai> MaskRay:   iwconfig 有网卡不？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 该确认函了吧
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 好。
<^k^> caixiaoming, 好吧。  ㍯ 
<edison0354> MaskRay: 来吧，让俺感受下tsing的食堂
<edison0354> happyaron: 你的淫民大学咋样了？
<MaskRay> microcai: 没……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不咋样
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 你一直在线的？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 什么确认函？
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<microcai> MaskRay: 你编译没有出问题？
<microcai> MaskRay:  很怀疑
<edison0354> MaskRay: 保送确认函
<happyaron> MaskRay: 保送要有确认函吧。。。
<^k^> caixiaoming, 是的，我每天24小时在线。  ㍯ 
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正我自主招生没确认函的
<happyaron> edison0354: 如果是那个系，我不想去。。。简直像骂人一样
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 但保送肯定有啊
<psychologe> k哥，真牛
<happyaron> edison0354: 不提也罢，好像骂人一样
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 那去找levin呗～
<happyaron> edison0354: 希望能啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 刻苦呢。
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 那你的帐号是几个人合用，轮流在线喽。
<edison0354> happyaron: 要不加把劲来给我当学弟？
<happyaron> edison0354: 有点难度，能去更好。
<^k^> caixiaoming, 我从来不知道我跟几个人轮流结合自己的网上帐户。  ㍯ 
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: arch + xfce4+ fvwm完成。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不要吓我……
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 打电话能问啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: 快问吧
<snoop_fy`> TopWinStudio: fvwm比xfwm4好用？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 啥时候出结果你总知道吧？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我同学化学国家队的也有确认函
<caixiaoming> ^k^: ……一个人24小时在线？
<^k^> caixiaoming, 如果一个机器人24小时在线？  ㍯ 
<TopWinStudio> snoop_fy: 不知道呢，我是新手。刚安装上。还不怎么会用呢。
<hceasy> 机器人怎么会接话了？
<hceasy> #ubuntu-cn
<hceasy> ^k^: ddddd
<hceasy> <^k^> djdjdj
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 你是机器人自动回复？
<^k^> hceasy, 你穿什么？  ㍯ 
<TopWinStudio> snoop_fy: 你是说xfce4还是xfwm4?
<thorne> 机器人的意识觉醒了 各位
<hceasy> 哇哇哇 机器人觉醒了
<snoop_fy> TopWinStudio: xfce4自带的窗口管理器就是xfwm4，
<snoop_fy> 好可怕啊
<snoop_fy> ^k^: 机器人？
<TopWinStudio> snoop_fy: 哦。呵呵。我刚开始用，所以不知道哪个好用，而且我不知道怎么去切换呢
<^k^> snoop_fy, 我是一个机器人。  ㍯ 
<snoop_fy> TopWinStudio:我就只装了一个xfce4,没装别的窗口管理器了，懒的这更
<snoop_fy> TopWinStudio: 懒的折腾
<MaskRay> happyaron: edison0354: 问了……不要出问题
<TopWinStudio> snoop_fy: 哦。很好
<Pip> snoop_fy, xfce4不是窗口管理器
<MaskRay> microcai: genkernel all 的，编译时没出问题
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 我以为你手工选的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，来吧，小学弟……
<microcai> MaskRay:  genkernel 会覆盖掉你的 .config 的吧@
<microcai> MaskRay:  囧，我高三的时候刚学会 VB
<MaskRay> microcai: CLEAN="no" 了 /etc/genkernel.config
<MaskRay> microcai: CLEAN="no" 了 /etc/genkernel.conf
<MaskRay> erc 乱补全
<microcai> MaskRay:  ......
<microcai> MaskRay:  genkernel --menuconfig
<MaskRay> microcai: genkernel 默认不会覆盖 .config 的，但是会 make clean，我让它不 clean
<microcai> MaskRay:  这样啊！
<microcai> MaskRay:  lspci 是多少？
<MaskRay> microcai: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/375870/
<happyaron> MaskRay: 希望别，即便出问题现在也还来得及
<MaskRay> microcai: 06:00.0 0280: 14e4:4353 (rev 01) 吧
<microcai> MaskRay:  14e4:4353 需要使用 wl 驱动
<hceasy> !
<microcai> MaskRay:  wl
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MaskRay> microcai: 哪里看的？wl 就是 broadcom-sta ？
<microcai> MaskRay:  是么？
<hceasy> ^k^
<microcai> MaskRay:  那你囧了。给 broadcom 报告 bug 吧
<microcai> MaskRay:  居然驱动质量这么垃圾
<hceasy> ^k^:ddd
<hceasy> 谁是机器人？
<MaskRay> microcai: 可能要弄成模块？
<microcai> MaskRay:  对！
<^k^> hceasy, 你去过欧洲吗？  ㍯ 
<edison0354> MaskRay: 莫非你现在已经没在复习了？
<tenzu> -_-||
<hceasy> <^k^> 没
<tenzu> 人鸡合一了？
<hceasy> <tenzu> 谁？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 从去年这时候开始就不复习了……
<tenzu> hceasy: kk啊
<edison0354> MaskRay: ………………………………………………………………
<hceasy> <^k^> 说话啊
<ealgeqing> 确实 到现在 我还不知道 什么是机器人 呵呵
<edison0354> MaskRay: 就一直在整Linux？
<ealgeqing> 我来了就直接到这里了
<hceasy> <tenzu> 谁跟他合体了？
<microcai> MaskRay:  ==
<MeaCulpa_> ;
<tenzu> hceasy: 某人，不知道是谁
<microcai> MaskRay:  我发现 2.6.39 里的 brcm80211 支持你的网卡
<ealgeqing> 机器人是指定的人？
<microcai> MaskRay:  include/bcmdevs.h:#define BCM43224_D11N_ID	0x4353	/* 43224 802.11n dualband device */
<microcai> README:BCM43224	0x4353
<microcai> MaskRay:  看到了吧，支持的
<MaskRay> microcai: 有 panic 风险……之前 2.6.39 至少贡献了两个 panic 了……
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 2.6.38 飘过。。
<tenzu> 大蛇君
<MaskRay> edison0354: 算其中一项……
<microcai> MaskRay:  已经更新了啊！
<hceasy> <tenzu> 我想知道他/她/它怎么把kk给霸占了
<MaskRay> edison0354: 各学科一年不碰了
<hceasy> 谁是机器人？
<microcai> MaskRay: 用  .39 , 不要用 sta 驱动，直接用内核里的 。 应该不会  panic
<microcai> MaskRay:  权当小白一下嘛
<tenzu> hceasy: 理论上谁挂bot程序谁就能合体
<ealgeqing> 熄灯了 各位晚安
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我真是破釜沉舟……
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<tenzu> 慢走不送
<edison0354> MaskRay: 恩……
<microcai> tenzu:  ^k^ 跟谁合体的?
<hceasy> <tenzu> kk到底属于谁啊 郁闷
<tenzu> microcai: 不知道啊
<edison0354> MaskRay: happyaron: 下半年你俩就都来当学弟了……
<tenzu> hceasy: 我一直不知道
<caixiaoming> hi
<MaskRay> edison0354: 这样果然不好……
<^k^> caixiaoming, 好  ㍯ 
<edison0354> MaskRay: 咋了？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 1110的release就预订清华了……
<hceasy> tenzu  。。。
<tenzu> hceasy: 咋滴？
<hceasy> 谁挂着kk啊？
<hceasy> <tenzu> 还有那个freeflying？？
<pocoyo> 我靠 这么晚来还有人
<MaskRay> edison0354: 不留退路
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 刚才kk复活了
<hceasy> ^K
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你终于还魂了
<hceasy> ^k^
<edison0354> hceasy: 我前几天好像也见过一次KK还魂
 * pocoyo 又死了
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<hceasy> <edison0354> 刚才他问了我俩问题 我穿什么衣服 去过欧洲没
<edison0354> hceasy: 万一也是bot呢?
<hceasy> ^k^:ddddd
<hceasy> <edison0354> 谁？
 * edison0354 莫非kk已经通过图灵测试了？
<hceasy> ^k^:还活着？
<edison0354> hceasy: kk是具有一定的智能的
<^k^> hceasy, 深层次的算法，需要正确地作出回应。  ㍯ 
<hceasy> 。。。。。。
<hceasy> <^k^> 还活着啊？？？
<hceasy> ^k^:你好
<hceasy> ^k^:穿内裤了没？
<^k^> hceasy, 您好！  ㍯ 
<tenzu> 我掉了？
 * edison0354 马上断电
<hceasy> ^k^:你是机器人不是？
<tenzu> edison0354: 上UPS
<hceasy> <tenzu> 恩
<edison0354> tenzu: 没
<^k^> hceasy, 如果我不是机器人，那么是谁？  ㍯ 
<hceasy> edison0354: 手机党表示无压力
<edison0354> hceasy: 那我一会儿爪机上来？
<tenzu> 不停电不断网的表示毫无鸭梨
<hceasy> ^k^:你好智能啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 而且你还是墙外……
<hceasy> <edison0354> 恩
<tenzu> ^k^: 你人鸡合体了？
<tenzu> edison0354: 哦，我是来炫耀的
<^k^> hceasy, 你好。  ㍯ 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。回来了
<hceasy> ^k^:你去跟tenzu makelove吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 马上断电了
<MaskRay> microcai: multi-user.target.wants/network.service 的某个 Type=oneshot 的设置 ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.101 的脚本吧 ip 锁死了……之后 dhcpcd 还是 192.168.0.101
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好，晚安
<georgetso> so late
<lemonhall> blueghost: 呀，你今晚干嘛？。。。。。这么安静。。。照顾儿子？
<MaskRay> microcai: 难到 systemd 每隔一段时间就执行一下那脚本？
<hceasy> ^k^:行不行？
<^k^> hceasy, 我跟人在互联网上很多。  ㍯ 
<microcai> MaskRay: 既然要用 dhcp 干嘛还要用 ifconfig ?
<georgetso> 有学习python的人不
<hceasy> ^k^:hi canyou speak english？
<hceasy> ^k^:hi！ can you speak english？
<tenzu> georgetso: 会print 'hellow world!' 算不算？
<georgetso> 哈哈，重要的不是会什么，是要学习什么
<^k^> hceasy, 您好不明身份的人。  ㍯ 
<georgetso> tenzu 你在雪没？
<georgetso> å­¦ i mean
<hceasy> ^k^:你真的好笨
<MaskRay> microcai: 我只是想锁定 ip，结果不知除了什么问题，连不上路由器。想用 dhcpcd ，但可能被 systemd 锁死了
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<^k^> hceasy, 真的吗？  ㍯ 
<tenzu> georgetso: 只会最简单的。。。
<hceasy> ^k^:你的父亲是谁？
<microcai> MaskRay: 锁定 ip 可以到路由器里设置 .....
<georgetso> tenzu 我是想学django，所以得学python
<hceasy> ^k^:你是男的还是女的？
<MaskRay> microcai: 我知道……只是正好碰到这个问题，oneshot 难道不是只运行一次的？
<tenzu> georgetso: dive to python和a bite of python，这两本书不错，很多人推荐
<tenzu> georgetso: 也可能是dive into python，记不清了
<georgetso> tenzu 正在看dive，我会c和oc，所以有点基础
<^k^> hceasy, 谢谢，你是一个令人愉快的人太多。  ㍯ 
<tenzu> georgetso: 我是小白，神马基础都没有
<georgetso> 。。
<georgetso> tenzu 会ubuntu已经不是小白了
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 用  RemainAfterExit=yes
<hceasy> 初步判断 kk 是英文版的加翻译器
<tenzu> georgetso: 那个跟编程没有直接关系吧。。。
<georgetso> 我当年也是从ubuntu到shell到html到oc到c的
<microcai> tenzu: 你是小白，那那些都不会 ubuntu 的算什么？
<hceasy> ^k^:你真的很笨哎
<tenzu> microcai: 小小白啊
<georgetso> tenzu 哎呀，既然玩ubuntu，怎么也要会点shell吧
<microcai> hceasy:  bot 就没见过聪明的
<^k^> hceasy, 你已经得到我的充分注意。  ㍯ 
<georgetso> shell后学点脚本语言挺游泳的
<georgetso> 有用imean
<hceasy> ^k^:咋滴，准本杀人灭口不成？
<tenzu> hceasy: 你小心调戏过分，kk戴上帽子踢你
<hceasy> <tenzu> 那我就睡觉去
<georgetso> 当年irc里有自称奴家的一位姑娘，对kde非常在行
<georgetso> 请问这位姑娘还在吗
<^k^> hceasy, 顺便说一下，你介意我问你一个私人问题吗？  ㍯ 
<tenzu> georgetso: 我比较关心数值计算，所以平时也用不到编程的知识
<georgetso> tenzu good4you
<hceasy> ^k^:不介意，问吧
<georgetso> 当年irc里有自称奴家的一位姑娘，对kde非常在行
<georgetso> 请问这位姑娘还在吗
<tenzu> georgetso: shellex么？
<georgetso> tenzu 不是
<tenzu> georgetso: 那应该是老前辈了，嗯嗯
<^k^> hceasy, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍯ 
<georgetso> 大概是06年
<hceasy> ^k^:？？？？
<happyaron> tenzu: shellex和shellexy是啥关系？
<^k^> hceasy, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍯ 
<happyaron> georgetso: lieex?
<georgetso> 似乎是
<tenzu> happyaron: 我猜测，不是男女朋友也是熟人
<hceasy> ^k^:看不懂
<georgetso> 反正自称奴家
<microcai> tenzu:  Bill 也是小小白啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: lieex 是女的？
 * AndChat| 我还魂了
<tenzu> 袜子也在。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 我不知道shellex是男是女
<happyaron> tenzu: shellexy肯定是男
<georgetso> happyaron
<georgetso> 似乎06年你就在了
<georgetso> Aaron 好像，在社区里
<hceasy> ^k^:说话啊 刚才要问什么？
<georgetso> 当年还跟你讨教了不少及其小白的问题，哈哈
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 腾腾好
<MaskRay> microcai: CONFIG_BRCM80211=m 了，make modules_install 完全没见 BRCM80211
<tenzu> microcai: 嗯嗯
<^k^> hceasy, “啊只想问什么”。  ㍯ 
<microcai> MaskRay:  genkernel 的问题？
<tenzu> happyaron: shellex自称是女
<hceasy> ^k^:你的父亲是谁？
<microcai> ^k^:  你喜欢 freeflying ?
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子好
<^k^> microcai, 不，我不喜欢它。  ㍯ 
<hceasy> ^k^:你是公的还是母的？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: lieex自称是女的，其实么。。。
<happyaron> georgetso: 没
<happyaron> georgetso: 那时我还没出道，哈哈
<happyaron> georgetso: 或许那时还有个别的aron
<georgetso> 呵呵，可能是吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦
<hceasy> ^k^:你喜欢tenzu么？
<^k^> hceasy, “它”是吗？  ㍯ 
<hceasy> ^k^:你喜欢 tenzu 吗？
<tenzu> 这kk要死啊
<hceasy> ^k^:是的 嗯嗯
<hceasy> ^k^:你喜欢它吗？
<MaskRay> microcai: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE 里要写目录吗 brcm/xxx 还是就写 xxx
<^k^> hceasy, 太好了。  ㍯ 
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ... 要目录的
<hceasy> ^k^:你喜欢 tenzu 是吧？
<microcai> MaskRay: 如果编译成模块就不需要把 固件编译进去
<georgetso> 大家都好晚
<^k^> hceasy, 不，我不喜欢它。  ㍯ 
<tenzu> 明天public holiday，吼吼！
<hceasy> <tenzu> 这下你满意了。。。。
<MaskRay> microcai: 明天再弄了……可恶的 broadcom……以后一定要没预装 linux 的，哪怕是 ubuntu 也行，至少能说明驱动都支持
<hceasy> ^k^:为什么不喜欢它呢？
<tenzu> hceasy: 这下差不多
<^k^> hceasy, 我的口味被选定由我botmaster。  ㍯ 
<hceasy> <tenzu> ＾_＾|| kk喜欢重口味
<tenzu> 吐了
<lvlv> 求助！！
<hceasy> ^k^:今晚你跟 tenzu 一起睡好吗？
<lvlv> 我在arch上安装了gnome3
<hceasy> <lvlv> 找刺激
<^k^> hceasy, 不，我总是独自睡觉。  ㍯ 
<hceasy> <tenzu> kk嫌弃你
<lvlv> 结果后来又想安装virtualbox的增强功能，结果没安成功就直接退出了图形基面，后来开机就只能静如命令行了
<lvlv> 求助！！
<hceasy> ^k^:今晚你去 tenzu 家吧
<lvlv> hceasy, 啥意思
<^k^> hceasy, 在哪儿？  ㍯ 
<wzssyqa> lvlv: startx报什么错？
<hceasy> <lvlv> gnome3还在测试吧
<lvlv> 等会，我看看startx
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 那应该不是gnome3的问题吧
<hceasy> <wzssyqa> arch下测试的东西我吃过亏。。。
<hceasy> <wzssyqa> 只要是测试一律不考虑
<Pip> arch用户跑到这里来问问题？
<lvlv> startx后，提示 no drivers available
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 仅仅是gnome的问题，不会那么彻底的进不了图形界面吧
<hceasy> ^k^:在新加坡
<wzssyqa> Pip: 这里本来就是大杂烩
<Pip> 知不知道有#archlinux-cn ?
<^k^> hceasy, 我不明白典故。  ㍯ 
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 那就继续装驱动呗
<lvlv> Pip,arch上人很少那会
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 命令行下装
<Pip> 我建议改名#linux-cn
<hceasy> <Pip> 曾经去过 没人气
<lvlv> 装显卡驱动？？
<Pip> 然后我们arch分舵就合并进来
<lvlv> 我试试
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 就是那个增强工具
<Pip> 砸门丐帮就日益壮大
<Pip> *咱们
<lvlv> 我在试试
<lvlv> 谢谢
<hceasy> ^k^:你喜欢 pip 吗？
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 应该会mount上一个光盘，再运行里边的某个安装程序
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ? 你进不了图形界面？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 我可以啊
<microcai> wzssyqa: o
<Pip> ^k^, 我人见人爱
<wzssyqa> microcai: lvlv 遇到问题了
<^k^> hceasy, “它”是吗？  ㍯ 
<hceasy> ^k^:是的
<lvlv> wzssyqa, 我知道问题所在了，我没装kernel header
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 哦
<lvlv> ......
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 那怎么会进不了x了？
<hceasy> ^k^:现在几点了？
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 如果找不到kernel header， virtualbox 的增强工具就不会继续安装了吧
<^k^> hceasy, 耶！  ㍯ 
<hceasy> ^k^:现在几点了？？
<lvlv> wzssyqa, startx后提示no available drivers
<hceasy> <lvlv> 木驱动
<hceasy> <lvlv> 你啥卡？
<lvlv> wzssyqa, 恩，我第一次在图形界面安装增强功能，结果没注意就直接进入了命令行，
<lvlv> 我virtualbox 卡。。。
<lvlv> hceasy, 我是虚拟机安装的
<wzssyqa> lvlv: 呃，那应该是virtualbox增强工具安装程序的bug吧
<wzssyqa> 没编译好内核模块，就急着修改配置了
<lolicon> =.=.=.=
<hceasy> <lvlv> 我还以为是真机安装。。。只顾着逗机器人了 没注意
<Pip> :D
<lvlv> 。。。
<lolicon> emerge -1`qlist -I -C x11-drivers/`
<lvlv> 我先弄header
<hceasy> <lvlv> 要不你试试hwd那个工具
<wzssyqa> lolicon: 。。。
<Pip> 其实我们完全可以超过#linux
<Pip> 那边才千把人
<lvlv> hceasy, 先安装hwd?/
<wzssyqa> Pip: 名称并不重要
<lvlv> 好，我试试
<Pip> 我在说人数
<hceasy> <lvlv> hwd的名字改了现在 好像是hwdetct什么的 那个工具专门配置xorg 的conf 不装驱动也可以进图形的貌似
<Pip> hwdetect ?
<Pip> :D
<lvlv> hceasy, 我说中午安装那个说没有文件
<lvlv> 原来是改了名称了
<hceasy> <lvlv> 恩 参数没变
<Pip> 我不知道hwdetect是用来配置xorg.conf
<Pip> 在我这边是用来配置mkinitcpio.conf 和 rc.conf的
<lvlv> 奥，行，我试试
<Pip> 别用那玩意
<Pip> 不准
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哥们在嘛？问一下arch怎么汉化，这个wiki上没有的，可以说说吗？
<lolicon> 。。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你在Arch上？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦。你呢？
<hceasy> <Pip> 我的是n卡 直接xconfig了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 上班呢
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。好吧。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 什么叫汉化？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 改locale就行了
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 就是现在进去之后系统都是英文的，我想中文。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 自己看locale去
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。对，似乎是这样。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 从来没用过中文
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 稍等
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 需要另外装语言包吗？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 有些软件需要
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 看de了
<hceasy> <TopWinStudio> arch安装的时候修改locale 里 改成zh_cn utf-8 把英文的注视掉就可以了
<TopWinStudio> hceasy: 有点印象，具体路径是啥来的？/etc/rc.local?
<lolicon> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 startx
<hceasy> <TopWinStudio> 我安装的时候直接改的。。。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 在吗？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 嗯。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你知道rc.conf吗？
<TopWinStudio> hceasy: 哦。。。。
<TopWinStudio> Pip: /etc/rc.conf
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 里面有配置
<Pip> 你没看 wiki吧？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 这个配置完之后好象在tty上有方块，后来我换回英文了。
<hceasy> <Pip> 八成没看
<Pip> LOCALE=""
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 好象还有一个地方可以设置。专门设置X的。
<Pip> 虽然arch很简单，但是你也得稍微看看啊
<hceasy> <TopWinStudio> tty方块得打补丁貌似
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 看了哦
<hceasy> <TopWinStudio> 我没管他
<Pip> 你想在虚拟控制台上有中文支持？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 一个是还没进到x之前的地方不想有方块，另外就是进到X之后是中文，在X下面的虚拟控制台也支持中文。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, X 下面那个叫终端模拟器
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦。如是。
<Pip> 比如xterm, terminal, urxvt
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 最好都支持中文。怎么弄？
<Pip> LOCALE设置成中文UTF8
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 好好看wiki
<hceasy> 手机电量告窘 睡觉
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, arch看wiki能解决99%
<Pip> ^_^
<Pip> 是的
<hceasy> ^k^:现在几点了？
<hceasy> ^k^
<Pip> Arch文档还是很不错的
<Pip> 质量蛮高
<hceasy> ^k^:晚安
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: you mean the beginner's guid?or others?
<Pip> 晚安
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 那是wiki的沧海一粟
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 好吧。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我需要一点点提示，会节省点时间哦。自己琢磨印象是深刻，但是time is life
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你先看文档，又看不懂的过来问，最后是在解决不了的，我们帮你
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不给提示
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 切。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 已经给你提示了
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 还是刚才那个问题。/etc/locale.gen这里面需要设置中文吗？
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 要的
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 如果我rc.conf设置英文，locale.gen设置中文，会怎么羊呢？
<isoft> 终端打开文件 出现乱码，vim中显示是好的，这是怎么回事儿呢
<isoft> 是用gdb调试程序时，用
<isoft> 用more也是乱码，但是用 vim打开显示是正常的，
<Pip> 问得好,理论上不兼容
<alvin_rxg> locale.gen 你不可能只有中文……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可能
<TopWinStudio> okay.let me have a try
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出于蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那全系统只有中文了，出问题了咋办？ tty 中文又显示不了的
<TopWinStudio> 我改了 rc.conf 的local为zh_CN.UTF-8之后，reboot,出现 (none ) login。然后出现很多问题
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你locale.gen中安装了吗？
<TopWinStudio> could not look up internet address for (none)
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 那个我看了一下，有zh_CN.UTF-8
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 多安装几个字符集
<Pip> 不仅仅是UTF8
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你要重启电脑
<Pip> 最好重启
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 怎么安装字符集咧？就是重启之后才出现那个问题。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重装
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你在locale.gen中解除注释，然后locale-gen
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 继续蛋疼
<Pip> alvin_rxg, tty ?
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 丐帮有几个 elite 了？
<Pip> TopWinStudio, locale -a 查看你现在支持的系统字符集
<Pip> 最多的时候有10个
<alvin_rxg> dwm 哪里有全面的 dwm tutorium? 最好英文的……
<TopWinStudio> 10个。奇怪了。我就改了这个。然后重启，怎么就出现could not look up internet address for (none)
<alvin_rxg> 那是在说网络吗？
<Pip> TopWinStudio, pastebin.com 上把locale -a结果给我看看
<alvin_rxg> C
<alvin_rxg> de_DE.utf8
<alvin_rxg> en_US
<alvin_rxg> en_US.iso88591
<alvin_rxg> en_US.utf8
<alvin_rxg> POSIX
<alvin_rxg> zh_CN.utf8
<^k^> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<alvin_rxg> 哦，看来改得只有中文也没事，还有个 posix
<lolicon> ..
<lolicon> C = POSIX
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 我估计不是这个问题。不知道动到啥了。startxfce4之后，出现一个错误。could not look u[ internet address for (none),this will prevent xfce from operationg correctly.it may be possible to correctthe problem y adding (none) to the file /etc/host  on your system
<Pip> alvin_rxg, :D
<Pip> TopWinStudio, xfce4里面有设置系统字符集的吗？
<Pip> 系统语言
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 那个默认英文，之后我就没有设置。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 把你的/etc/host文件给我看看
<alvin_rxg> 谁有 dwm 的教程？ 全面的
<TopWinStudio> 127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain localhost myhost topwin
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 以前我默认登录到虚拟控制台的时候是我的用户topwin，但是现在登录都变成none了。然后以topwin登录之后，就弹出我刚才说的错误。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, hostname
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哪里？
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 命令hostname
<TopWinStudio> (none)
<TopWinStudio> Pip: (none)
<alvin_rxg> \o/
<alvin_rxg> 检查下你的 rc.conf 吧
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 应该是local才对？
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 这就是问题所在
<alvin_rxg> 我的是 hostname = arch
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 但是我的rc.conf里面HOSTNAME = "topwin"呢
<Pip> TopWinStudio, grep -i hostname /etc/rc.conf
<Pip> okay
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你的hosts文件有问题
<Pip> 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost topwin
<psychologe> 都是夜猫子啊
<TopWinStudio> 我刚才启动的时候，浏览了一下错误信息，好象很多command LOCAL not found之类的。似乎我的rc.conf被破坏了？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 那应该是怎么样子？
<Pip> TopWinStudio, grep -i LOCALE /etc/rc.conf
<Pip> TopWinStudio, grep -i "LOCALE=" /etc/rc.conf
<TopWinStudio> Pip: LOCALE = "zh_CN.UTF-8"
<Pip> TopWinStudio, locale -a | grep "CN."
<TopWinStudio> C
<TopWinStudio> en_US
<TopWinStudio> en_US.iso88591
<Pip> 别别
<TopWinStudio> en_US.utf8
<Pip> stop
 * microcai hi
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 执行我给你的命令
<TopWinStudio> POSIX zh_CN zh_CN.gb18030  ...很多。
<Pip> 知道了
<Pip> TopWinStudio, /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain localhost topwin
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦。命令没有|  ，重新执行了一下 zh_CN.gb18030 zh_CN.gb2312 zh_CN.gbk zh_cn.utf8
<Pip> 知道了
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 执行/etc/hosts 127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain localhost topwin?
<Pip> 你的/etc/hosts 文件中怎么用个myhost ?
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 默认的。我没动
<Pip> 把myhost去掉
<alvin_rxg> 那个没关系的吧
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 我试试，我重启一下？
<Pip> 先去掉
<Pip> 嗯
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 还是那样呢
<Pip> 你重启电脑了？
<Pip> 我怎么没看见啊
<Pip> 好快啊
<Pip> ==
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 重启了。arch重启速度就是快。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, hostname
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 还是(none)
<Pip> 把你的/etc/rc.conf贴出来
<Pip> 不在这
<Pip> TopWinStudio, http://code.bulix.org
<TopWinStudio>  嗯。
<Pip> 你要是装wgetpaste就更方便了
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 启动的时候， Setting Hostname: 有啥？
<Pip> cat /etc/rc.conf | wgetpaste 就行了
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 没注意看。
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 我在虚拟机里面搞的。哦。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 好了吗？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: wgetpaste : command not found :)
<Pip> 知道你没装
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 装一下
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 你在arch上是通过什么上网的？
<TopWinStudio> Pip:现在因为这个原因上不去网。安装不了。
<TopWinStudio> Pip:  我感觉就是rc.conf出问题了。因为我重启的时候看到 LOCALE command not found ,TIMEZONE command not found 之类的错误。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 我让你贴出来
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 现在在虚拟机里面，不知道如何复制粘贴。:)
<Pip> 虚拟你能上网吗？
<Pip> 虚拟机
<Pip> 你在宿主系统上上网，但是arch不能上网是吗？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 能哦。我一直在pacman升级呢。
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 刚才还能，现在就是因为这个。上不去了。
<Pip> 你要说清除那边具体上网的情况
<Pip> 我还一直以为你安装了arch呢
<Pip> TopWinStudio, sudo hostname topwin
<alvin_rxg> cmdline 加个 verbose ?
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦。就是宿主ubuntu，然后虚拟机nat 自动获取IP的。
<Pip> 知道了
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 刚才那个命令返回无信息。
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 然后 sudo /etc/rc.d/network restart
<Pip> 然后看看能不能上网
<TopWinStudio> Pip:看到错误信息了。syntax error near unexpected token '('
<Pip> ^_^
<Pip> 不错
<Pip> 你的rc.conf本身就有语法错误
<Pip> 显然你你人为造成的
<TopWinStudio> :) 我再看看。
<Pip> 你刚才编辑的时候
<Pip> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> sh 允许 VAR = "abc" ?
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 应该就是网络那部分
<alvin_rxg> (18:44:02) TopWinStudio: Pip: LOCALE = "zh_CN.UTF-8"  <== 我在想这个……空格……
<TopWinStudio> 哦？
<Pip> syntax error near unexpected token '('
<Pip> 是括号
<TopWinStudio> 哎呀。可能真是空格。
<Pip> 是括号附近
<Pip> near
<elimit> .f chongqing
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哎呀，真是空格的原因。我把locale和=之间的空格都去掉。然后就不提示command not found了，KEYMAP和=的空格没去掉。还是提示command not found。等我都去掉看看
<Pip> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> Chongqing, Chongqing: Rain 17℃ » Partly Sunny 24 - 16℃
<isoft> 终端 中文 乱码的问题 网上的解决方案不行啊
<Pip> ：O
<microcai> isoft:  jiong #cjktty
<microcai> isoft:  jion #cjktty
 * happyaron fbterm
<isoft> microcai: 什么东东
<microcai> happyaron: 和我抢生意不是
<Pip> 你是手工打出来的，就没在意
<microcai> isoft:  解决终端乱码的
<Pip> 让你贴出来就是为了防止你人为因素的干扰
<happyaron> microcai: :)
<microcai> happyaron:  去哪里工作了？ 介绍我去？
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 嗯。但是也很奇怪啊。我默认都是locale=""这样的，没有空格，怎么我用emacs编辑一下就自动加上了呢?
<happyaron> microcai: 我距离工作还远呢。。。
<isoft> microcai: 你能解决吗
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 出来了。果然是空格问题啊。
<Pip> 嗯
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 难道emacs会把文件的格式给改变了？
<Pip> 我对emacs不太了解
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 嗯。中文也出来了。哈哈
<elimit> wishow:hello
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 恭喜
<TopWinStudio> Pip: thank you
<Pip> 没事
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 你也在国外？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 什么狗屁 emacs 嘛， filetype=sh !!!
<Pip> 我觉得emacs应该不会那样的
<Pip> 肯定还是哪里有问题
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 不懂，细说一下。我刚才用emacs /etc/rc.conf改的中文那个参数。
<isoft> 我的/etc/environment 下面的LANG=“zh_CN.GBK"，这不已经是中文了吗
<isoft> 我靠
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 我也不懂
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 之前我也用vi改过好多次。都没出现过会自动加空格的情况呢。
<Pip> 我看看
<TopWinStudio> isoft: 哦。
<isoft> TopWinStudio: 帮忙下
<TopWinStudio> isoft: 什么意思呢？
<isoft> TopWinStudio: 就终端乱码啊
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 我这里一切正常
<TopWinStudio> isoft: 我还没到那一步呢，哈哈。我也是刚问pip，解决一下中文的问题。
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 是嘛。那就奇怪了。也不知道那一步出的问题。
<isoft> Pip: 终端乱码 听说你很在行
<Pip> :-)
<Pip> 什么终端？
<isoft> Pip: 啊？就那个 控制台，进入系统后 在应用程序-》附件-》终端
<Pip> isoft, gnome ?
<isoft> Pip: 恩
<Pip> 我不用gnome
<Pip> ：D
<Pip> isoft, gnome-terminal ?
<Pip> 中文字体你装了吗？
<isoft> Pip: 我是ubuntu10 4,默认的那个
<TopWinStudio> isoft: 我的不乱码哦
<alvin_rxg> isoft: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<isoft> Pip: 我在vim里 是正常的中文
<isoft> alvin_rxg: rm 为什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道，当我没说
<Pip> isoft, 对，删除掉试试
<isoft> alvin_rxg: 在vim里显示正常的
<Pip> 相当于清理了设置
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，正因为你说 vim 正常，所以当我没说
<isoft> Pip: 删除了 是什么目的呢
<Pip> 检查检查gnome-terminal设置
<alvin_rxg> 没目的，他连那个啥东东启动是 gnome-terminal 都不知道……
<TopWinStudio> Pip: wgetpaste的粘贴地址在哪里设定？还是说就固定是http://paste.pocoo.org/的？我刚才试了一下这个命令，得到我的rc.conf内容。http://paste.pocoo.org/show/375933
<Pip> TopWinStudio, wgetpaste -h
<elimit> <lubotu2>1
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 把这个/usr/share/wgetpaste/wgetpaste.example 文件考到你本地然后设置成wgetpaste.conf
<Pip> 然后在里面设置
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦。好的
<isoft> Pip: ��һ�����е����з��������й��
<isoft> Pip: 我靠，显示的居然是这个东东
<Pip> isoft, 乱码
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 默认是pocco
<isoft> Pip: 恩，我搞定了
<Pip> 嗯，你搞定了
<isoft> 但是 我必须手动的修改
<isoft> 我靠，这个不好哦
<Pip> isoft, 你什么系统字符集？
<isoft> 我再改下配置文件
<isoft> GB18030
<isoft> Pip: vim /etc/environment 下面的默认项就是gbk的
<isoft> Pip: 我也高的优点郁闷了
 * alvin_rxg you don't have any add-ons of this type installed 
<Pip> TopWinStudio, 我刚才查看了一下bash手册，变量复赋值，空格是不允许的
<Pip> A variable may be assigned to by a statement of the form              name=[value]
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 哦。原来如此。
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 嗯。
<Pip> isoft, 不知道为啥你有哪个文件
<Pip> 我这里没有
<Pip> 我这里的是空的
<Pip> 但是有environment
<isoft> Pip: ？
<gebjgd> enviroment为空
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 问个简单为题。ibus不是一种输入法吧？是输入法框架？我现在用的输入法我都不知道是啥。怎么查看？
<Pip> 那你怎么输入中文的？
<isoft> fcitx
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 我现在ubuntu下可以。arch下还不能
<TopWinStudio> isoft: 试试。
<Pip> 你还没设置中文输入
<alvin_rxg> 悲剧啊，看个土豆还得翻 wall..
<gebjgd> 家里终于有网了
<gebjgd> 我草的累
<TopWinStudio> Pip: 没呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计是dsl 1000
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 1M 网络……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电缆太老了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 去 isp 网上测试下速度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老电线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这边都这样
<alvin_rxg> 电线老没关系吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关系很大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在这边很普遍
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 前不就不知道在哪看到说欧盟 人均1M 的网络是啥啥的权利……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没听说过
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 4m
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我很满意了
<alvin_rxg> 是很不错了啊，2M 对我来说也够了
<knownbad> 咦松鼠呢？
<gebjgd> 吓了我一跳
<gebjgd> knownbad, webqq又改版了
<knownbad> 我只用 libqq.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没图片呀
<knownbad> 我没人给看啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有qq群啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 家里终于有网络了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 爽了
<knownbad> 我只昨天开了 win7 的笔记本看了下老婆。  但他妈的网吧的摄像头看不到她。
<knownbad> dsl 还是 cable?
<gebjgd> knownbad, dsl
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有cable
<knownbad> 不会时光线吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 光毛
<knownbad> 忘了 google 帮那个美国城市装了光纤了。
<knownbad> 光屁屁？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还上班呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们放假了
<^k^>  06:12
<knownbad> 啊。
<knownbad> 爽死你
<knownbad> good friday？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是 摄像头 对着她， 但你在屏幕看不到她 吗
<knownbad> 不，是对着她的屁股
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦， 原来这样。 刚看到的时候感到有点恐怖
<knownbad> 我老婆的屁股比脸漂亮
<blueghost> knownbad:)
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-22
<wsdjeg> 都在不？
<blueghost> 别人的国家 是 时时刻刻 让石油 价格不能太高。 价格升了就要 去控制
<blueghost> 中国倒相反
<knownbad> 利益？
<blueghost> 别的国家是时刻减低老百姓 的负担。 中国倒相反
<fennng> knownbad: ....
<fennng> blueghost: 我以为中国的油价之前都是政府有补贴的。
<fennng> 有没有人编译过 ipp2p?
<blueghost> fennng:) 补贴谁，补贴老百姓 还是 油公司。 如果是补贴老百姓的话， 我接受， 但还得说明白为什么补贴 了还这么贵，是不是变相补贴了油公司了。 如果补贴油公司的， 为什么石油 价格不减反增， 油公司这边拿着补贴，那边 卖更大价钱？
<knownbad> 补贴的目的是在公平的原则下辅助劣势团体
<knownbad> 如果市场价格合理的话。
<lemonhall> knownbad: 补贴不一定吧，比如环保
<lemonhall> 大清早就听到你们在讨论油价啊
<knownbad> 那是促销经济。
<knownbad> 我没。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不管是为了什么， 政府的责任就是让老百姓的负担减轻。 你辅助谁没问题， 不能因此 伤害到老百姓。前提是，石油 在中国是被垄断的，基本没得选择
<knownbad> 其实国家或是企业垄断差别只在人民的感觉，美国的算是企业垄断吧。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 说的话题多半都是坑，没办法讨论出结果，比较放开性
<knownbad> 要到极端时才祭出反垄断法
<knownbad> blueghost: 你把人逼走了。。。。
<knownbad> 坏人！
<blueghost> knownbad:) 企业垄断， 如果 涉及民生。 如果因为企业垄断 而造成 油价上升， 政府就需要想办法，要不 检查企业有没有违反 什么法律， 利用自己的 垄断地位 而获得 暴利 。如果 没有则 通过什么办法 让老百姓 度过 难关
<blueghost> knownbad:) 他会回来的
<knownbad> 他已去通报了
<blueghost> .....
<knownbad> 等着被暴菊吧。
<blueghost> 不贫了，解决我的登录问题先。
<blueghost> 他干通报， 我就告他乱搞男女关系
<knownbad> 这时代还有人管这个？
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 他就一痴男怨女
<blueghost> 不说了，去解决我的登录问题，这两天纠结这个
<knownbad> 我占成试婚。
<knownbad> adios.
<Loongjiang> flay: hi
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<blueghost> knownbad:) 。。。
<Loongjiang> freeflyi1g: hi,after the bios,I only saw one cuser,is it the mbr had broken?
<NoIE> 尊敬的用户，您在2011-03-10 09:50:55发表的微博“对《人民日报海外版头版发表评论：中国不是中东》评论：
<NoIE> “不是中东，胜似中东。” http://163.fm/JU2xLDO...”已被删除。给您带来不便，表示歉意。
<NoIE> 尊敬的用户，您在2011-03-01 17:34:01发表的微博“对《北京巡警将24小时全面驻守街头(图)》评论：
<NoIE> “好一朵美丽的茉莉花。” http://163.fm/B548wCd...”已被删除。给您带来不便，表示歉意。
<Loongjiang> xiamx hi
<knownbad> 先得验明正身，大家坦诚相见下。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 问个问题 Chromium 在先，还是 chrome 在先。 先是 chromium 试验 了， 然后 chrome 选用 稳定的功能。还是 chrome 先出， 而 chromium 跟随
<Loongjiang> xiamx: hi,after the bios,I only saw one cuser,is it the mbr
<Loongjiang> 	     had broken?
<NoIE> 听说，是 chromium 比较新。
<knownbad> 不清楚
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 不能引导系统了吗？
<Loongjiang> NoIE: I can't see chinese,english please
<knownbad> blueghost: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)
<knownbad> 好似 chromium 先。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦， 我英文不懂
<knownbad> Chromium is the open source web browser project from which Google Chrome draws its source code.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 中文 wiki 转到化学元素那了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 看不懂
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是 英文 文盲
<knownbad> 说是 chromuim 是 chrome 的源。
<knownbad> 怪了，没中文版的？
<knownbad> 有， http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(%E6%B5%8F%E8%A7%88%E5%99%A8)
<Loongjiang> hi
<knownbad> Chromium是Google為發展自家的瀏覽器Google Chrome（以下簡稱Chrome）而開啟的計畫，所以Chromium相當於Chrome的工程版或稱實驗版
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有， 但需要在搜索一次，直接转中文是 络（化学元素）。 看到了
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<blueghost> knownbad:) thx
<knownbad> 贴的给你了
<flay> blueghost: 化学元素是铬 ge
<knownbad> 没贴全。  Chromium是Google為發展自家的瀏覽器Google Chrome（以下簡稱Chrome）而開啟的計畫，所以Chromium相當於Chrome的工程版或稱實驗版（儘管Chrome自身也有β版階段），新功能會率先在Chromium上實現，待驗證後才會應用在Chrome上，故Chrome的功能會相對落後但較穩定。
<knownbad> blueghost: 不客气
<Loongjiang> blueghost: knownbad morning
<knownbad> moaning
<Loongjiang> ofan: when I compiled the new kernel for linux,I can't boot the computer even the grub,I only saw one cuser after the BIOS ,then mbr was broken? or others
<ofan> Loongjiang: ...
<ofan> Loongjiang: use a live-cd to reinstall grub
<Loongjiang> ofan: yes ,I had do this
<Loongjiang> ofan: I am in chroot and live-cd now
<ofan> Loongjiang: you must have installed it incorrectly
<Loongjiang> incorerectly? what do you mean,what is "incorerectly"
<ofan> Loongjiang: grub-install /dev/sd.. --boot-directory=...
<Loongjiang> ofan: grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=sda1??????sda1 is the boot partion
<Loongjiang> =/dev/sda1?????
<ofan> Loongjiang: you should mount sda1 first,then --boot-directory=/mount/point/boot
<Loongjiang> yes ,mounted the --boot-directory=/mnt/gentoo/sda1?????
<Loongjiang> ofan: I am in chroot! chroot!,not live-cd ever
<wzlxx> 谁有perl写的irc机器人，让俺看看…呵呵…
<Loongjiang> ofan: emerge grub is ok? is it allright?
<ofan> Loongjiang: donno what you mean..
<Loongjiang> yes ,I had mounted the boot partion on /mnt/gentoo/boot ,but under the  chroot now,not live-cd,
<ofan> Loongjiang: exit chroot,then install grub
<Loongjiang> ofan: howto do this???
<georgetso> morning every one
<wzlxx> ofan: Can't call method "join" on an undefined value是啥原因？
<ofan> Loongjiang: grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/mnt/gentoo/boot/boot
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥东西?
<wzlxx> perl
<ofan> 不会...
<wzlxx> ofan: o
<Loongjiang> ofan: bash: grub-install: command not found
<ofan> Loongjiang: ....you don't have installed grub?
<wzlxx> roylez: 在不？
<wzlxx> roylez: 写irc机器人的时候$conn->add_global_handler( '376', &on_conn );这不是不是表示登录成功？
<Loongjiang> ofan: live-cd not found "grub-install" not the system,I had installed grub
<ofan> Loongjiang: why do you use chroot?
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: morning,
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: where is microcai ? he moke me very sad
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 啊？
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 早啊。。我也不知道啊
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: English please,maybe the MBR is broken on my hard-disk,I can't see chinese now
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: BU ZHE TENG
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: but I cant boot my computer now
<ofan> Loongjiang: i think the matter is not the mbr but the location of boot directory,grub loader cannot find where grub has been installed.
<Loongjiang> ofan: yes ,maybe you are right
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请教：安装USB转串口驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327012&p=2283535#p2283535 开始执行 dmesg | grep us b时还能找到 ch-341 converter now attached to ttyUSB0 ，后来按照网上 一些教程折腾了一会就找不到了，信息如下 Code: linux@Panas:/dev$ dmesg | grep usb [   13.129170] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs [   13.129201] usbcore: r ...
<Loongjiang> ofan: tty2 cant use live-cd ,not chroot
<leaveboy> Loongjiang: CD-DISK will be you best choice!
<Loongjiang> ofan: it cant found command "grub-install"
<Loongjiang> leaveboy: even not live-cd ,it is live-usb
<leaveboy> Loongjiang: grub not find should be that the $PATH is not corrent
<leaveboy> Loongjiang: grub-install: /usr/sbin/grub-install /usr/share/man/man8/grub-install.8.gz
<Loongjiang> leaveboy: it is one joky(?xiaohua)
<leaveboy> echo your path see
<ofan> Loongjiang: donno what you mean,tty does nothing with live-cd...
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140777.htm
<leaveboy> live-USB can boot, too!
<afiredp> 大家早上好
<wzlxx> hello lumpy
<leaveboy> c
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/140763.htm
<Loongjiang> ofan: the address for help me??????
<ofan> Loongjiang: no,just news
<Loongjiang> ofan: what do you mean? you thinks live-usb will instlled grub???????
<georgetso> 早上好
<georgetso> why all english here?
<georgetso> wahrscheinlich ein bisschen deutsch?
<snowdream> ubuntu中文网站挂了？昨天还好好的啊
<hata> georgetso: 求解析
<snowdream> 还是我这里网速问题
<Loongjiang> georgetso: becouse I speak english
<georgetso> hata: 也许可以说说得以
<georgetso> 德语
<MeaCulpa> wunderbar !
<georgetso> ja! wunderbar!
 * MeaCulpa 的德语完全来自重返狼穴RTCW
<Loongjiang> microcai
<wzlxx> hello lumpy
<hata> 你们继续，我在旁边好好学习
<snowdream>  ubuntu中文网站挂了？昨天还好好的啊
<hata> 有没有人会xul？
<wzlxx> lumpy: who a u?
<MeaCulpa> "Ich bin der Brennende Komet"
<Loongjiang> ofan: which command can update grub-config? sudo grub,and then
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Loongjiang> ?
<roylez> wzlxx: perl不要问我
<ofan> Loongjiang: grub-mkconfig
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦，呵呵
<georgetso> MeaCulpa: da bist du!
<hata> 这句我知道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你丫代码里还有mcdata和brocade.... 你们那里还有这些sw?
 * MeaCulpa 只知道RTCW和Lacrimosa
<georgetso> Loongjiang: I think grub-config can not be updated from some where, you need to CONFIGURE it instead
<Loongjiang> georgetso: ofan the master is BOIS can not found mbr
<georgetso> Loongjiang: not quite familiar with grub stuff recently, but reminds me years ago when I first put my fingers on ubuntu, so fun
<Loongjiang> ofan: georgetso gentoo can update config-file
<georgetso> Loongjiang: not a gentoo guy, only ubuntu, and now on a mac for ios dev
<Loongjiang> georgetso: what shall I do? after BIOS,I only can see one cuser
<wzlxx> 谁会perl?
<wzlxx> lumpy: 你会perl不会？问你个问题
<ofan> 不会perl..
<wzlxx> ofan: KK是用什么写的？
<wzlxx> ^k^: 你是用什么语言写的？
<ofan> wzlxx: ^k^ ? 用的ruby貌似
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦…
<^k^> wzlxx, 英语。  ㍢ 
<wzlxx> ruby进来火啊…
<wzlxx> ^k^: 汗…
<^k^> wzlxx, 我一直在等着你。  ㍢ 
<wzlxx> ofan: 哈哈，KK挺智能的啊…
<wzlxx> lumpy: 呵呵
<wzlxx> ofan: 能看到kk的源码不？
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 如何选择理想IDC服务商十大原则 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327021&p=2283609#p2283609 现在拥有网站的企业或者个人越来越多，对服务器的需求有增无减，如何选择理想的IDC服务商，自然 成了他们首要考虑的问题。笔者就此问题，咨询了市场部负责人，他向我们介绍了一些必要的技 巧，并概括为选IDC ...
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> ^k^, 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Stifler> Queen The Wind.
<wzlxx> ^k^: 你在啊
<wzlxx> 谢谢你…
<Stifler> ^k^: 哈哈哈
<^k^> wzlxx, 感谢您的信息：身份不明的人说我啊。  ㍢ 
<lumpy> ^k^: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。
<wzlxx> lumpy: 你在不？
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。
<hata> kk后面那个时间在我这里变框框了，要装什么font？
<wzlxx> hata: 在我这里也是
<^k^> 需要linux系统才行吧,windows都是gb2312的,linux是utf-8
<hata> 是lin
<^k^> 不确定.
<^k^> 字体改大点看看
<wzlxx> ^k^: 不是，我的erc里也是显示框
<hata> 可能漏了什么包，从u转到arch就是这样
<^k^> wzlxx, 你是认真的？  ㍢ 
<hata> xorg 没有装完整，有关系吗
<wzlxx> hata: 我也是a
<wzlxx> ^k^: 机器人能和你的nick一样吗？
<^k^> wzlxx, 我会听从你的命令。  ㍢ 
<wzlxx> lumpy: 你是谁
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<localtime>
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。localtime()
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。Fri Apr 22 10:29:11 2011
<ealgeqing> 早上好 各位  谁能帮忙推荐1个好点的音频播放器 和一个视频播放器阿？
<wzlxx> mocp+mplayer
<Colin-shzsc> 刚发现我的连接是走 IPv6 的？
<vic> clementine + mplayer
<ealgeqing> 哦 谢谢  貌似mplayer就是原装集成了的把？10.04
<hata> 不是
<wzlxx> lumpy: vic moc很方便的…
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:33:49
<vic> wzlxx: i know
<vic> wzlxx: 我知道。。。可惜有时候乱码
<wzlxx> lumpy: vic 关掉TAG就可以了，呵呵
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:34:47
<ealgeqing> mplayer是指的 gnome mplayer 还是 mplayer plugin for mozilla阿？
<wzlxx> 昨天不是谁要irc里的提示的吗？发现机器人就可以实现…
<wzlxx> ealgeqing: 单独的mplayer
<ealgeqing> 机器人是什么 我还没找到国 呵呵
<hata> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ealgeqing> 哦  谢谢 我刚才在 software center里找呢 呵呵
<wzlxx> ^k^: 还在不？要写一个机器人的话都得有哪些功能啊？
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:38:34
<^k^> wzlxx, 不过多久？  ㍢ 
<ealgeqing> wzlxx:  机器人在那里阿
<ealgeqing> lumpy就是机器人？
<lumpy> ealgeqing: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:39:18
<Colin-shzsc> ealgeqing: 软件中心估计得把下面的 techincal item 点开才能找到大多数的 CLI 软件和库
<^k^> wzlxx,功能自己定,不要刷屏就行.加个限制
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 哦 谢谢 我看看哈
<ealgeqing> ^k^: lumpy就是机器人吗？
<lumpy> ealgeqing: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:40:32
<wzlxx> ^k^: 嗯，好，我想学perl就找了练习下
<^k^> ealgeqing,有点像
<hata> lumpy
<lumpy> hata: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:40:46
<hata> lumpy
<lumpy> hata: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:40:51
<hata> lumpy
<lumpy> hata: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:40:54
<hata> lumpy
<lumpy> hata: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:40:56
<vic> wzlxx: 咋关？
<^k^> ealgeqing, 当是块状不是机器人？  ㍢ 
<^k^> hata: .. ..
<ealgeqing> ^k^: 晕倒  有点像｀｀｀｀你都不知道啊？
<Loongjiang> iboy
<wzlxx> ^k^: KK也有点像
<ealgeqing> 哈哈
<hata> 我激动了= =
<^k^> ealgeqing, 你的艺术？  ㍢ 
<Stifler> lumpy: asd
<lumpy> Stifler: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去，我不知道。<--10:42:08
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 如何点开你说的那个CLI软件和库？ 貌似没有其他设置了啊？
<ealgeqing> ^k^: ？什么艺术？
<lumpy> Stifler: 干嘛？
<lemonhall> ............
<vic> wzlxx: 怎么在moc里关掉tag
<Stifler> lumpy: - -!
<ealgeqing> 机器人说人话了｀｀｀｀
<^k^> ealgeqing, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍢ 
<lemonhall> 这个lumpy只会说这一句话啊
<lumpy> Stifler: 呵呵
<lemonhall> lumpy: ..........
<lumpy> lemonhall: 谁说的啊？能说可多嘞
<lemonhall> lumpy: ..........
<Stifler> lumpy: 你就是wzlxx假扮的
<ealgeqing> ^k^: 不懂 运到
<lumpy> vic: 配置的时候ReadTags     = 	no
<Colin-shzsc> ealgeqing: 我指的是 10.10 的软件中心，默认它基本上只显示 GUI 软件，但在列表的下面会有一个 "Show xx techincal items"。
<^k^> ealgeqing, 能否请您用更少的措辞重新整理思路，或不同的想法？  ㍢ 
 * leyle 有无买 thinkpad 水货的？用起来靠谱不？
<lumpy> Stifler: 呵呵…
<Stifler> 好瞌睡
<ealgeqing> ^k^: 哦
<^k^> ealgeqing, 来吧。  ㍢ 
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 哦 还是谢谢了  我用的是10.04 没有你说的那个功能
<jyf1987> http://www.google.com/codesearch?lr=&q=\(int\)\s*Math\.random\(\)
<ealgeqing> ^k^: 晕倒阿  你们谁看懂了k到底给我说的什么意思阿？是我实在太小白了吗？而且 我看k的最后一个字符是一个乱码
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ????
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 把IRC当做剪贴板？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我看不懂 让你们看
<Colin-shzsc> ealgeqing: 你是在 Win 下面？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那个连接根本就没东西。。不信你自己点击一次
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 虚拟机下
<^k^> ealgeqing, 有趣的八卦：不明身份的人说我到底是谁读的K晕倒的意思是说他或她答  ㍢ 
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 无法解析您的搜索字词 \(int\)\s*Math\.random\(\：尾部 \       ()
<ealgeqing> 哦  你说的刚才我打的错别字阿  呵呵 不好意思 呵呵
<ealgeqing> ^k^: 我不太熟悉这个输入法 经常打错别字 见笑了
<Colin-shzsc> ealgeqing: Linux 下面一般都有 fontconfig，我这里看到的这个字符是用 UKai 字体显示的，“10点”合在一起
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不是吧 额 就是在google code搜索那一段
<^k^> ealgeqing, 我很惊讶地听到，你不与这个输入法打字经常玩熟悉的笑。  ㍢ 
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 我看到的也是一个“10点”，但是很模模糊糊的
<lumpy> ^k^: ruby的正则也很强大啊
<ealgeqing> ^k^: 不懂｀｀｀｀
<^k^> lumpy, 也非常强阳性啊是红宝石。  ㍢ 
<hata> → → ^k^
<^k^> 最后面没有那个符号的,就是真人在打字.
<^k^> ruby就是取了perl的优点
<hata> kk 是用什么客户端
<^k^> hata, ^k^ 本身就是一个客户端.
<ealgeqing> ㍢
<lumpy> ^k^: perl/python/ruby?这几个都差不多了感觉，我也是刚看的perl语法…
<ealgeqing> 呵呵
<^k^> lumpy,是的
<^k^> lumpy, 哪些项目？  ㍢ 
<lumpy> ^k^: ruby和perl比有哪写优弱势？  什么项目？
<^k^> lumpy, 蓝色的，我想。  ㍢ 
<ealgeqing> hata: 好像mplayer下载编译以后 不是叫mplayer?
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 pidgin 的用户列表里面五颜六色的都是什么意思？
<ealgeqing> hata: 我sudo apt－get install mplayer 以后 在app里面没有找到单独的mplayer
<^k^> lumpy, perl的库比ruby的多,历史也悠久
 * Oicebot ［^k^］： VERSION kk-Ruby-irc v0.34 birthday=2008.7.20
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 估计是等级吧？
<ealgeqing> Colin-shzsc: 泡在这里的时间长短？ 哈哈  我是新来的 颜色最深 你们都是浅色了
<Kakurady> 随机的吧？
<ealgeqing> 不知道哇
<wzlxx> ^k^: 怎么实现你和你的机器人可以同时在线的啊？
<iGirl> ...
<^k^> wzlxx, ^k^是一个IRC客户端,BOT功能只是插件而已.
<^k^> wzlxx, 不过^k^这个客户端没什么功能,只能打字聊天.
<flay> ealgeqing: 应该是没有mplayer.desktop这个文件导致app里面没有
<iGirl> ...
<wzlxx> ^k^: 哦，我说呢…我说你代码那么长呢…思路是在终端，可以控制是还是他说话
<ealgeqing> flay: 哦  那该怎么办阿？ 我自己联接一个？
<wzlxx> lumpy:
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去<--11:01:24
<^k^> wzlxx, 在生活中你有什么目标？  ㍣ 
<flay> ealgeqing: 我是自己建了一个
<^k^> wzlxx, 就是运行在终端的一个程序,可以接收键盘输入而已.不是远程控制的.
<wzlxx> lumpy:
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--11:02:34
<wzlxx> ^k^: 哦，明白，呵呵，多谢
<ealgeqing> flay: 哦  感觉 ubuntu自带的这个movie player好像经常出问题  我刚才拿了2个电影來试试 貌似要卡住
<iGirl> ealgeqing: 用mplayer吧,那个gst似乎更新慢
<flay> ealgeqing: 自带的好像是totem 貌似不怎么样
<ealgeqing> wzlxx: 我什么密聊你 就没反应阿
<flay> 我是换成mplayer了
<ddd> linux 中文 输入法 怎么安装啊
<ealgeqing> iGirl: flay 谢谢哈
<hata> ealgeqing: 添加打开方式打开的，或者你可以用gnome-mplayer
<iGirl> ealgeqing: gnome-mplayer的前端,挂载字幕蛮方便的
<wzlxx> ealgeqing: 什么？
<iGirl> smplayer也可以
<wzlxx> ealgeqing: lumpy吗？那个什么功能也没有，就几行代码而已，嘿嘿
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--11:05:14
<ealgeqing> wzlxx: 哦  呵呵 我也是试试
<wzlxx> ealgeqing: 以后完善了告诉你，哈哈…
<ealgeqing> wzlxx: 恩 呵呵
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/9YeEo.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<ealgeqing> hata:  你刚才教我安装的mplayer 默认是安装在那里的阿？
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<hata> ealgeqing: 配置文件和执行文件的位置不一样
<ddd> IIIIIIIIIII
<flay> 我怎么觉得ubuntu源里面的mplayer播放是%cpu比较高 改天自己编译一个看看
<ealgeqing> hata: 哦 我现看看
<ealgeqing> hata: 我看到有说无界面版 是不是我刚才下载安装的是默认的无界面版阿？
 * Oicebot 对ealgeqing说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<hata> ealgeqing: 要界面就gnome-mplayer吧
<ealgeqing> hata: 哦 界面和无界面有什么区别阿？就一个启动时用命令  一个启动时用界面？
<hata> ealgeqing: 或者smplayer
<MeaCulpa> smplayer 不错
<hata> ealgeqing: 就是多了界面，不用删mplayer
<hata> MeaCulpa: smplayer能当ff的插件吗？
<ealgeqing> hata: 哦  谢谢哈
<ealgeqing> ff是指流媒体吧？
<hata> firefox
<ealgeqing> hata: 哎 学习了 呵呵
<ealgeqing> 为什么我的gnome player 播放一点点就自动stop了阿？
<ealgeqing> 是我自己的文件传坏掉了？
<happyaron> ealgeqing: 可能，用vlc试试，据说这个处理损坏的文件比较强
<vic> smplayer是王道，gnome-player不要也罢
<ealgeqing> happyaron: 几乎不可能了 我看了下大小  传掉了很多不知道怎么回事  估计是我虚拟机有问题
<happyaron> o
<hata> vic: smplayer能不能当ff的插件？
<vic> hata: 不用ff的路过
<hata> 因为我装gecko-mediaplayer来当ff的插件，gnome-mplayer路过
<hata> 额，原来是qt那边的啊
<wzlxx> http://szypanther.blog.hexun.com/61391495_d.html
<wzlxx>  http://szypanther.blog.hexun.com/61391495_d.html
<lumpy> ● 标题：
<georgetso> 这里有用 django 开发网站的吗？？？
<georgetso> 还是都是 ror ？
<Loongjiang> ofan: I am sure my MBR is broken
<johnnytao> 大家谁用过Opsview？
<Loongjiang> [ jyf1987  ] [ luoq       ] [ pocoyo          ] [ xiamx     ]
<Loongjiang> 03:32 [ blueghost  ] [ flay         ] [ Kakurady ] [ MaskRay    ] [ Pwnna           ] [ zhuchx    ]
<Loongjiang> 03:32 [ BOYPT      ] [ forensic     ] [ kevc     ] [ mayli      ] [ r0bertz         ] [ zzmfish   ]
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 这干啥?
<Pwnna> o.o...
<Loongjiang> ubuntu-cn(+Ccjntz 5:1)
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: hi
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: if the mbr is broken,what will happen
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: then you wont enter in grub :]
<iGoogle> 。建议去看百科。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 妖
<georgetso> Loongjiang: hi
<hata> = =
<georgetso> Loongjiang: this is an article I wrote years ago, hope it helps
<georgetso> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=50309
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: georgetso iGoogle I only see one cuser after BOIS
<Loongjiang> georgetso: thanks
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: english only
<gebjgd> 哎哟喂。什么变英文频道了
<georgetso> 当年的 huahua 在不？
<Loongjiang> georgetso: very bad , I cant view chinese
<georgetso> Loongjiang: no, I was asking if huahua here
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, 该
<georgetso> 这里就没有 django develoer 吗？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 妖你妹阿
<happyaron> georgetso: 不在
<georgetso> happyaron: thanks. 这里有 python 或者 django dever 吗
<MaskRay> happyaron: 从4月6日起这里不记录日志了？
<NoIE> http://www.qh.xinhuanet.com/2011-04/22/content_22592773.htm
<NoIE> 药家鑫以故意杀人罪被判死刑 赔偿45498.5元
<jyf1987> 还是1审
<jyf1987> http://www.limodev.cn/blog/archives/1626
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 内核LOGO生成工具 « The linux mobile development
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 妖人
<happyaron> georgetso: 不知道
<happyaron> MaskRay: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MaskRay> happyaron: 看到了
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 初步感觉好像对gnome3比unity更习惯点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327028&p=2283696#p2283696 我是在fedora15的livecd中体验的gnome3，以我个人的感觉相比unity还是gnome3更习惯点。可能是在gnome3之前对unity那种颠覆性有了一点体会，使得差不多的布局模式的gnome3上手相对更容易些的原因吧。 Screenshot-1.png 这个画面感觉 ...
<tenzu> gebjgd: 原来真的在啊
<drovencrazy> gnome3还是没有原生的全局菜单么
<gebjgd> tenzu, 早就说
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我最近没怎么关注irc，说话少，看的也少
<gebjgd> tenzu, 天天挂着就行了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我都是夜里聊下
<MaskRay> broadcom 弄的开源驱动太粗糙了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我忙着准备答辩，下周答完了就有空了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 博士论文大便？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> tenzu, 学历的都是假的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 钱才是真的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你比我看的还透彻啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 吃饭先，一会儿聊
<gebjgd> tenzu, 上了班就自然有感悟了
<roylez> gebjgd: 卖哪里了？
<gebjgd> roylez, ?
<gebjgd> roylez, 什么卖到哪里？
<roylez> gebjgd: 你卖到哪里了
<gebjgd> roylez, 老地方啊
<roylez> gebjgd: 不知道...
<gebjgd> roylez, 的过
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/ikKJ2M.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/ikKHuE.jpg
<roylez> gebjgd: http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/5495620/640/Picture-Box/4%E3%80%91%E5%8E%9F%E6%9D%A5%E8%BF%99%E6%89%8D%E6%98%AF%E7%9C%9F%E7%9B%B8%EF%BC%81-%E9%9A%BE%E6%80%AA%E4%BC%9A%E8%A2%AB%E8%AF%85%E5%92%92%EF%BC%8C.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/5495630/640/Picture-Box/12%E3%80%91%E8%BF%99%E4%B8%AA%E6%89%8D%E5%8F%AB%E5%88%9B%E6%84%8F%EF%BC%81.jpg
<gebjgd> roylez, 明天去看吐痰瞎蒙的展览
<roylez> gebjgd: 车展？
<MaskRay> module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknow.  明显质量极差
<gebjgd> roylez, 图坦卡蒙
<roylez> gebjgd: ...太高级了，不懂
<gebjgd> roylez, 图坦卡蒙你不知道？
<roylez> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> roylez, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E5%9B%BE%E5%9D%A6%E5%8D%A1%E8%92%99
<roylez> tenzu: 你发推很频繁嘛 http://jandan.net/2011/04/22/twitters-shorter-relationships.html
<gebjgd> roylez, 他寂寞
<wzlxx>  http://jandan.net/2011/04/22/twitters-shorter-relationships.html
<lumpy> ^O^ 标题： Twitter 用户，情侣关系持续更短
<ealgeqing> 你们谁知道哪里有国家正要的英文演讲之类的 MP3音频下载阿？
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, the simpson
<vic> gmail又上不去了
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: the simpson? 有朱熔基总理的吗？
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 有
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 要啥有啥
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: 朱镕基英文演讲视和类似的英文音频
<hv54> 老朱会EN
<ealgeqing> hv54: 恩  会 而且还说的很好
<hv54> ealgeqing: 放个地址
<ealgeqing> hv54: http://v.ku6.com/special/show_4088746/5GnmDTsz3Ts3LQ7U.html
<ealgeqing> 这个是视频的 我想要音频的 呵呵 值得尊敬的人
<hv54> good
<lemonhall> happyaron: ……
<tenzu> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> A mean old prick is a mean old prick....and we accept them because they are our elders.
<roylez> The good thing is most elders are pretty cool people.
<roylez> tenzu: 答辩了？
<tenzu> roylez: 周一
<tenzu> roylez: 今天public holiday
<roylez> tenzu: ppt准备妥了？
<tenzu> roylez: 那是，rehearsal好几遍了，整好35分钟
<tenzu> roylez: 论文也打印了，reply to reviewers也背熟了
<roylez> tenzu: 比我当年专业多了
<tenzu> roylez: 衬衣西裤皮鞋皮带已经就位
<roylez> tenzu: 趁周末把trine通关吧
<LegendLee> 有人知道怎么设置多音频流模式吗？
<wzlxx> perl 的my定义的变量在子块中不 能用吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu有点卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327033&p=2283756#p2283756 在win下打开D盘F盘很快。但是在ubuntu下打开盘符有延迟。没有win下流畅。难道我的设置有问题吗。有什么办法能提速 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux5588 — 2011-04-22 12:44
<tenzu> roylez: trine早就通了，不过有些东西没拿全
<Loongjiang> microcai,fq w oldg
<tenzu> roylez: SG也通了，就剩下SGS
<jyf1987> 如何把自己机器上的播放同步到远程一个机器 远程机器有音箱
<Loongjiang> fhw px vc ijxx nhj
<Loongjiang> imc w je rr q r ujn ln kcg
<LegendLee> 有人知道怎么设置多音频流模式吗？
<roylez> tenzu: 我最近在琢磨 newerth 的帐号，30刀一个，赶上圣诞节有可能10刀，无限玩
<tenzu> roylez: 圣诞节前是购物黄金期啊，我的耳机就是那时候买的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 弓箭好还是匕首好用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 匕首似乎太重
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 匕首
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 弓箭enchant太折本
<tenzu> roylez: MeaCulpa 你们在玩啥？
<roylez> tenzu: nethack
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 匕首要一个个enchant么
<gebjgd> roylez, 主席在米国？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以一打一起enchant么
<wzlxx> perl given块中不能用外面的变量吗？
<gebjgd> roylez, 啥地方？
<wzlxx> perl given块中不能用外面的变量吗？
<wzlxx> perl given块中不能用外面的变量吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一大一起
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nice.... 我在屠矮子呢
<MeaCulpa> 就是没见到铲子
<wzlxx> iGoogle: perl given块中不能用外面的变量吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 先把卷轴和匕首都用圣水bless了
<MeaCulpa> en
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 在不在？
<tenzu> 大便完了去看看，嗯嗯
<roylez> gebjgd: telnet nethack.alt.org
<roylez> gebjgd: 或者自己装
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 最简单的方法文件共享。。。远程的啥机器？搞基的方法就是重定向输出设备到那台机器了
<gebjgd> roylez, 啥玩意？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 见到非自己阵营的独角兽，一定要屠了，独角兽的角是关键道具，仅次于magic marker
<gebjgd> roylez, 游戏？
<fvw> jyf1987: 那么早
<roylez> gebjgd: 对阿
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 关键是用啥协议重定向
<gebjgd> roylez, 啥类型的？
<roylez> gebjgd: roguelike
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 如何把我机器的 /dev/dsp的输出重定向到远程？
<jyf1987> 我要在我机器上用浏览器播放音乐 然后音乐定向到远程一个机器 那个机器我有ssh
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 角色初始的 +0 武器 和普通武器那个猛...
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 问高人，我记得在WOWUBUNTU。COM里面有一个什么最牛逼的100条LINUXM命令里有
<gebjgd> roylez, 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> roylez, 不玩
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那个我知道 跟这个不相干 那个你得手动cat
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 选了蛮子了？
<jyf1987> mplayer可不可以定向到远程呢
<lemonhall> jyf1987: dd if=/dev/dsp | ssh -c arcfour -C username@host dd of=/dev/dsp
<jyf1987> lemonhall: dd不是读 采样的么 怎么输出的也可以？？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 找到了？这个音质可不怎么样
<lemonhall> jyf1987: http://wowubuntu.com/25-ssh-cmd.html
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 别问我，我没这么蛋疼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 初学比较简单还是bar和val。val随便拿把长剑插井里头都可以拿到excalibur
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<georgetso> hello, 大家都使用哪里的vps啊？
<georgetso> 我现在用linode，感觉有点贵
<happyaron> georgetso: 有钱人
<georgetso> ... 就是感觉贵，才想换便宜点的
<georgetso> nfsn倒是便宜，不过不支持使用django啊
<fvw> happyaron: 上大学没
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 根本不行 看来浏览器的输出不是那个设备
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ..........你不是播放器么？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我是浏览器
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 游览器的设备不对。。再看看，FLASH的输出？
<jyf1987> 我看只有一个办法了
<wzlxx> 出来
<jyf1987> ogg123 xx.ogg -o - | ssh user@host | ogg123 -
<wzlxx> bot出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 猛 val应该没有男的？
<georgetso> happyaron 你用哪里的vps？
 * edison0354 http://98.136.170.121/5146/5642445518_2aa8585356_z.jpg
 * edison0354 http://98.136.170.121/5018/5642383318_642217824a.jpg
<happyaron> fvw: 还没
<happyaron> fvw: 快乐
<happyaron> 快了
<happyaron> georgetso: burstnet？
<georgetso> happyaron: website addr?
<georgetso> happyaron: burstnet.com?
<jyf1987> 不过还是不如用浏览器好
<vic> gmail被墙了 ？
<happyaron> georgetso: 淘宝上搜。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> edison0354: 你想那啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: RSS里的
<happyaron> 额
<edison0354> happyaron: 顺便就发上来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....公孙止了，一手剑一手连枷
<wzlxx> lumpy
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--13:06:33
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ...........
 * edison0354 http://98.136.170.121/5229/5641663121_5ed727eb01.jpg
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 干嘛整这个？
 * NoIE edison0354 神奇
<roylez> MeaCulpa: double hand?
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: double hand可以一手拿把神器，另外一手拿silver saber
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我们办公室只有一个音箱
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 既然有SSH权限，那就开共享，音质绝对比管道好
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 怎么开？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 两边装SAMBA？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我就是要同步阿
<jyf1987> 能共享alsa么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不知道，反正我以前试过管道，觉得还是没有磁盘共享给力
<jinghua> 用 pulseaudio
<jyf1987> 如何配？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...不小心宰了匹小马...不过我也没啥蔬菜
<MeaCulpa> 马战斗力很强啊，我的狗被trap弄死了
<jyf1987> 不行 我要搞 pulseaudio
<wzlxx> perl的东西真的太多了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: pulaseaudio可以共享？
<happyaron> jyf1987: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12497
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian User Forums • View topic - How-To: Pulseaudio
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 真神奇，是个C/S结构的。。。
<lumpy> <STDIN>
<lumpy> <STDIN>
<lumpy> <STDIN>
<lumpy> <STDIN>
<lumpy> <STDIN>
<^k^> lumpy: .. ..
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 这不是很好么
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 适合搞midi会演
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那个会用Jack吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没用起来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...唉，被搞死了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是专业级的东西听说还是Jack好
 * lemonhall 全部都不懂。。。反正我不玩音乐，只听
<roylez> MeaCulpa: YASD？
<happyaron> oss4+pulseaudio的路过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah, trap
<roylez> MeaCulpa: armor class不够
<wzlxx> 汗…
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 从矮子那里满载而归准备去shopping的时候被一个monster trap搞死，出来好多I
<MeaCulpa> 眼睛瞎了
<wzlxx> 汗
<lumpy> 啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去商店，有几样必买的，超过100块的空袋子和油灯，magic marker，20块的卷轴
<lumpy> 慢啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 斗篷，200块作用的一般来说都有用
<lemonhall> roylez: 你们竟然把这种画面的游戏玩得如此津津有味。。。
<blueghost> google 的账户设置进不去了
<wzlxx> 要实现机器人向irc输入就得多线程了？
<wzlxx> 实现和咱们正常irc一样的交互
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你想干嘛呢，为什么要多线程
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 可以不要，用队列的方式，反正满十几秒也没人会骂你
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 那打印别人的信息呢…
<wzlxx> perl太满了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 耐心学吧，PERL不满。。多半抱怨语言本身很慢的人。。都是程序有问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我可是抱怨 java 很慢。 也是有问题吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) eclpise 明显 慢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我就抱怨了， 怎么样
<lemonhall> blueghost: JAVA是很慢。。不过作为SERVER来说不慢
<lemonhall> blueghost: SERVER无视启动准备时间。。。。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 写的好的程序照样快
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你打印 别人信息 干嘛。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 那 eclpise 写得太差了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 就是实现一个简单的irc聊天工具
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没怎么用过，netbeans
<wzlxx> blueghost: 用perl
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你想 人机 结合吗
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你说 irc 客户端 啊。 xchat 也不是多线程 的啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得ECLIPSE挺好的。。。调试C我都用它。。。。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 差不多吧…
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 慢死了
<palomino|working> linux上慢
<palomino|working> win上还行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你机器也不差啊。。怎么会觉得慢
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 就一 等待消息，然后 发送信息
<lemonhall> blueghost: 启动参数多给点儿内存把
<wzlxx> blueghost: 自己实现一个简单的模型就可以了.用perl
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是慢，就是慢
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 就一 等待消息，然后 发送信息
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 调试c还用eclipse？
<wzlxx> blueghost: 两个进程就行了…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你还想怎么样。 irc 发送信息 就一队列。 你以为 一个 频道 一个队列吗
<lemonhall> gebjgd: ~~yes
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 编c直接printf就行了
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 加个gdb够了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 用过perl的Net::IRC模块没？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) lemonhall 他 杀牛 用 鸡刀
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 没
<gebjgd> blueghost, 哈哈
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> gebjgd:) java 普遍 都慢， 不是因为 程序大了 会慢。 还是我机器 差
<Arch_new> Gnome3如何修改窗口背景？
<lemonhall> gebjgd: ……
<blueghost> gebjgd:) java 普遍 都慢， 不知道是否因为 程序大了 会慢。 还是我机器 差
<gebjgd> blueghost, 程序写得差
<blueghost> Arch_new:) system setting
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你的原因
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 还是图形化的方便些，GDB我也不太会用，段错误，观察寄存器和变量数组越界。。还是挺好用的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我 没编过 java 的。 我说的慢 是我用 的 java 程序慢
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 我一般都printf
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 大把 gdb 的gui 前端。 ddd 不错
<gebjgd> lemonhall, ddd确实不错
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一般 ide 都包括 调试 的啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: LINUX有毛好用的IDE。。。。这个世界都是一群脚本控
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 有
<Arch_new> blueghost: 我是说把背景色改成图片。比如说，木纹:-D
<gebjgd> lemonhall, netbeans kdevelop
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 我没找到过，所以就ECLIPSEL额
<blueghost> Arch_new:) system setting 啊
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 找到？
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 又能C，又能JAVA，NDK也方便。。还可以玩玩PHP和RUBY。。。就它了
<blueghost> Arch_new:) 我 装过 gnome3 ， 也改过 背景图片
<Arch_new> blueghost: Ubuntu和Arch一样吗
<blueghost> Arch_new:) 不知道， 我现在 恶心的在用着 unity。 gnome3 给卸 了
<Arch_new> blueghost: 哦，我再找找吧，谢了
<blueghost> Arch_new:) 问 gebjgd ，他在 arch， 不过 他是否用 gnome3 就不知道了
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • webQQ支持视频啦，可以做成桌面软件么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327037&p=2283843#p2283843 做个基于xul的桌面软件，把webQQ多余的东西剔出掉，只挖取里面的QQ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ancintosh — 2011-04-22 13:39
<blueghost> 中国政府 有财政赤字的吗
<NoIE> 你在打听国家机密？
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<blueghost> NoIE:) 这不是应该公开的吗
<NoIE> 切以为，应该公开的事情多了。
<lumpy> hello
<wzlxx> lumpy: 你在吗？
<^k^> lumpy, 好  ㍦ 
<lemonhall> NoIE: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 每年都有，和公司财务报告一样的东西
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lemonhall> NoIE: 这东西是公开的
<NoIE> lemonhall: 去查一下吧，但是我不太相信里面有多少是真的。
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 去 #ubuntu-cn-ot频道慢慢测试吧
<NoIE> 邓亚平说过，人民日报65年，没说过假话。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 不反驳你，只能说。。你的这种观点，印证了。。中国经济学家和统计局的悲哀
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 呵呵
<NoIE> lemonhall: 老实说，我对这些东西不熟悉。。。
<NoIE> http://www.chinanews.com/cj/cj-gncj/news/2010/03-05/2154782.shtml
<NoIE> 中国财政赤字规模将首次突破万亿元 创历史新高
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我个人认为 中国绝不会有 财政赤字
<NoIE> blueghost: 为什么呢？
<lemonhall> blueghost: NoIE 有赤字很正常。。没有什么
<blueghost> NoIE:) 你说呢， 有 也说没有
<flay> 财政赤字很正常
<flay> 美国的更高
<lemonhall> blueghost: NoIE 赤字代表的是，财政预算案 > 今年的预期收入。。仅此而已
<NoIE> lemonhall: 这个我知道。经常听美国的新闻，美国的新闻经常提到财政赤字之类的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: NoIE 不代表任何事情
<lambdaq> flay, 美国就不正常啊，靠美元地位混日子
 * edison0354 和谐，哦耶
<NoIE> 国内的新闻总是在讲谁谁谁在哪哪哪开会之类的，太无聊了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 讨论赤字很正常。。。。你有些被教得麻木了
<lemonhall> NoIE: 赤字大对于中国来说不是什么问题，财政收入一方面可以弥补，或者用国库的钱，或者发行国债
<blueghost> edison0354:) 要打破和谐，打破枷锁。 要 象共产党当时骂 国民党 那样骂共产党
<edison0354> blueghost: ^
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<lemonhall> NoIE: 记住，国债从某种程度上是等价于增加税收的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 当然不是问题啊， 地方靠土地就可以了
<lemonhall> NoIE: 当然这个假说没有被彻底证明，但是发行国债，和增加税收，从经济效应上来说。。有一种理论上说，是等价的
<NoIE> lemonhall: 这些事情太过复杂，
<lumpy> wzlxx:hehe
<blueghost> edison0354:) 当时 共产党 骂 国民党 一党专政， 现在也骂 共产党一党专政
<NoIE> lemonhall: 税收方面的话题，我只能用来和别人贫嘴。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 其实不复杂，很简单，好理解得很
<blueghost> edison0354:) 当时 共产党要求民主， 现在我们也要求民主
<wzlxx> lumpy: ee
<edison0354> blueghost: 和谐……
<lemonhall> NoIE: 国债相当是我借你的钱。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 为什么中国赤字很厉害，还在大量收购国外的国债？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 然后以后还你利息。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 当时 共产党 用人权 作为口号， 我们现在也用 人权作为口号
<lemonhall> NoIE: 税收相当于是我收你的钱，但是不给你利息
<NoIE> lemonhall: 这个我能理解。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 当时共产党要宪政， 我们现在也要宪政
<lemonhall> NoIE: 这个理论里讲得就是，其实国家无论是发行国债还是增加税收，其实都是充实了国库，对于经济的长期影响都是一样的。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 共产党就是原来的国民党
<lemonhall> NoIE: 但是，多数人能接受国债，却讨厌税收
<NoIE> blueghost: 还是你的话浅显易懂。
<flay> 历史发展的必然阿
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我就想不明白 了， 以前的共产党 再 骂现在的共产党， 是什么样 的逻辑
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我总感觉，国债有权利有义务，税收没权利有义务。
<lumpy> 实现输入了，但是输又有问题了，木有写过进程的进去啊呵呵
<lumpy> 不稳定
<blueghost> edison0354:) 共产党 因为 骂国民党，而获得 人民 的授权 而执政。 我就想不明白 授权可以 达到60 年不过期
<lemonhall> NoIE: 是，你说的对的。。。。区别一定是有的
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我说的是对宏观经济来说的，因为大多数人其实没有意识到，国债
<blueghost> edison0354:) 共产党 就像 用不过期 的 食品。 虽然已经腐败不堪
<jyf1987> blueghost: 没有人授权他 他有枪 大家不服不行
<lemonhall> NoIE: 国债的利息，你觉得是哪里来的？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 共产党 就像 永不过期 的 食品。 虽然已经腐败不堪
<lemonhall> NoIE: 国债的利息其实就是你第N年之后的收入。。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 想过，没想明白，靠通货膨胀吗？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 所以是羊毛出在羊身上。。。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不可否认，建国之初， 确实是受到 人民 的授权。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 国债是慢刀子宰肉。。。。你觉得不痛罢了
<lemonhall> NoIE: 税收是一刀切下去，谁都觉得痛
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 问题是，把国民党 赶下台， 他变成当时国民党 了
<Fivesheep|osx> 你们知道太多了
<NoIE> blueghost: 为烈士们默哀。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 最后切掉肉的总量是一样的
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 应该再来个共产党2 把现在 的共产党 赶下台
<NoIE> blueghost: 难度忒大。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 现在 变成 自己授权给自己 了
<NoIE> lemonhall: 怎么说呢。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:)
<Fivesheep|osx> 狂欢吧... 崩溃日子倒数中...
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:) 期待中
<NoIE> lemonhall: 如果我打算死耗在中国的话，我会花时间研究中国的法律、税收的。
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:) 等我出去了 再 崩溃
<sikao_lfs> ........虽然我只称是信仰毛主席的。但是还是不在这里聊的好，否则关闭了，就没学习it知识的地方了。如果大家想谈，就翻墙去华岳等论坛吧。
<Fivesheep|osx> 连发牢骚的胆子都没?
<NoIE> lemonhall: 不过，我想出国，所以我不打算华泰多经历研究国内的税收政策了。
<Fivesheep|osx> 这可是freenode..... 全世界的geek的聚集地
<wzlxx> lumpy: perl
<wrx4ever> 问问 linux 下 有没有类似reflector的 ？
<sikao_lfs> 不，换地方发。那个论坛在国外，也被国内封的。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 这和哪个国家没关系。。。只是抽象的模型
<lumpy> perl
<lemonhall> NoIE: 出国吧，其实国外的税收更高
<lemonhall> NoIE: 但是制度好。。。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 米国的少年啊。。。。
<lumpy> wzlxx: perl
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我这辈子就窝在这个地方了。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但别人的福利好。 有权利 才纳税
<NoIE> lemonhall: 不一样吧？至少在西方国家，税收的去向是由国民定的。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 而且，如果我对税收的去向不满意，我可以将我的收入捐出来，捐出的部分是可以抵消纳税的。
<Fivesheep|osx> sikao_lfs, 没必要.. 这种中心化的地方, 容易滋生小群体和所谓的权威..
<sikao_lfs> 其实，中国的问题想解决，完全得认清新中国的前后30年。我建议去什么国外的左派论坛看。比如文革研究方面的网，或者华岳之类的。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 也就是说，我可以直接决定我的税收的去处。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但别人的福利好。 别人的是无权利不纳税。 就是 纳的税 要改善 国民生活 的。中国那么多多税收， 医疗教育怎么还没解决
<lemonhall> NoIE: 不知道，貌似不行
<Fivesheep|osx> 中国的问题没得解决. 烂摊子.. 也只能看看是否可以浴火重生
<NoIE> lemonhall: 国内也有相同的政策法规，只是这个法规很难执行而已。
<Fivesheep|osx> 姜大妈说
<Fivesheep|osx> 别用法律当挡箭牌
<lemonhall> NoIE: 税后收入捐献是免税的
<Fivesheep|osx> 不是有法律, 是他们不在乎法律..
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 拿去 建 铁公机 了， 先改善人民的基本需求好吗
<Fivesheep|osx> 连法律都保护不了你, 你说这法律有什么意义
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你的收入进到你口袋之前依旧需要交所得税，与你收入后怎样支出无关
<jyf1987> blueghost: 人民是个虚无的概念  卡扎菲也宣称是人民授权的 萨达姆也是这么宣称的
<NoIE> lemonhall: 可以的，如果你较真儿的话，你向工艺组织捐一笔钱，你可以从税务机关获得相应的退税。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你捐献你的收入，别人是免税的。。。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 恩，退税是全额的么？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 忘了，我记得是全额的。
<Fivesheep|osx> 相信中国的法律, 不是太年轻, 就是傻子
<lemonhall> NoIE: 去了米国再回来聊这个话题吧，毕竟你现在还是个学生而已
<lemonhall> NoIE: 零收入人群
<NoIE> lemonhall: 是的，是的。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 呵呵，是的。
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 那你是说， 授权是靠说的？
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:20:58
<lemonhall> 反正我觉得活在中国不幸福
<lumpy> hehe
<lemonhall> NoIE: 真得不幸福。。。。。。。。
<lumpy> wzlxx: 我出来了，咋？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你还不幸福 啊。 有女人了， 我解决还要靠手。 还想怎么样
<lumpy> 呵呵
<NoIE> lemonhall: 恭喜。
<Fivesheep|osx> 还在学校里的人需要现实扇几个耳光, 才能明白到底是怎么回事
<blueghost> wrx4ever:) 你说的 reflector 是什么意思
<lemonhall> blueghost: 女人，生理需求很简单
<sikao_lfs> jyf1987: 卡扎菲和萨达姆是2种情况。后者是走狗侵犯了主子的利益，前者是妄想走第三条道路的，结果内外交困，幸亏他还没死，还是有革命家的胆识。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 家庭，儿子，教育，钱。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 如果这等无事业心的男人。。。。。难获得幸福。。。。
<wrx4ever> blueghost 恩 .net的一个反编译工具
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:) 我感觉 在中国 ，就是一传销， 靠洗脑 的
 * lemonhall 不抱怨中国了，我这种人，也许活在哪个国家都不幸福
<georgetso> 你们这些人好黄啊
<Fivesheep|osx> blueghost, 差不多吧.. 多看看cctv, 生活就美满了 最起码是精神上
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:)
<Fivesheep|osx> 不看cctv的人, 都是嫉妒cctv新闻里的人的幸福生活..
<lemonhall> NoIE: 还行把，正在谈，德芙的人
<lemonhall> NoIE: 看上她就是因为黑丝的照片，和德芙这个品牌。。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 呵呵，情人节有巧克力吃了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是 黑丝袜控 啊
<lumpy> 莫非我的进程有问题？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 她说她做工作也不算开心，只是一份工作罢了。。。。。收入决定人幸福与否。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我也穿一黑丝袜，你别爱上我
<Fivesheep|osx> 香肠状的黑丝.....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是为老不尊
<blueghost> lumpy:) 什么进程
<lumpy> blueghost: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:25:55
<blueghost> lumpy:) 什么进程
<lumpy> blueghost: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:25:59
<blueghost> ...............
<blueghost> lumpy:) 你是 人机合体吗
<lumpy> blueghost: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:26:23
<lumpy> wwzlxx 是的
<Fivesheep|osx> lemonhall, 反了... 幸福与否跟收入多少没关... 关键是自己是否喜欢这样的工作... 收入么, 是随之而来的
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你是 lumpy???
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么进程啊
<lumpy> 不是
<Fivesheep|osx> 我收入就很低, 只比最低工资标准高一些. 但我就很喜欢现在的工作
<wzlxx> 我不是啊…
<lumpy> hehe
<Fivesheep|osx> 看的是心态...
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 搞上女客户了？
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:) 对，没错。 认同你的观点。
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 没.. 不过今天.. 比较搞
<wzlxx> lumpy: 真笨…
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:27:45
<Fivesheep|osx> 一个女客户家里, 看到了假的penis
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 牛逼
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 你没说你有个真的？
<Fivesheep|osx> 一个客户更萌... 一个女扮男装的大叔
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 老了点
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:) 喜欢 某些东西， 去做。 痛苦 也是一种享受， 而带来 收益，就幸福了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么进程啊
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 就当打野怪升级了
<Fivesheep|osx> 你牛逼..
<lumpy> blueghost 进程安排的好…
<Fivesheep|osx> 我吃不消
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 没事的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 不行，你直接说
<wzlxx> blueghost: 就是两个进程，其中一个进程一直等待输入
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果女人真的爱你， 贫穷， 也是幸福。如果还可以有钱，那只是锦上添花
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦
<wzlxx> blueghost: 处理不好…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 通过管道？
<wzlxx> blueghost: 不是…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 然后呢
<gebjgd> blueghost, 如果你老婆要走。生了儿子她也是要走的
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 同步没做好???
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我要儿子，不要老婆
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 老婆就一胎盘。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，不知道从哪里开始复制新进程
<wacheng> Debian安装好了，中文全部乱码怎么办呢？
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 复制新进程???
<wzlxx> blueghost: 就是fork新进程啊…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 还不清楚 你的 俩进程是怎么样的
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 一进程等待输入？什么输入？键盘？另一个进程干嘛 的
<wzlxx> blueghost: 主要是Net::IRC这个模块里面是用的触发某个函数，有信息的时候才会触发…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 如果你要俩进程解决 同步或异步的话。 你可以 google 找相关的知识
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦你是说 触发 啊
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，好的，我还是看看KK的源码吧…我处理不好…对Net::IRC不了解
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 一个进程 等待输入， 接收到输入， 然后依据输入触发另一个进程，调用相关的函数???
<wzlxx> 谁了解Net::IRC这个perl模块…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 是吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: net::irc模块是这样的…
<wzlxx> blueghost: 你看
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 是我说的这个意思吗
<wzlxx> $conn->add_global_handler('376', \&on_connect);$conn->add_handler('public', \&on_line);$conn->add_handler('msg', \&on_line);$conn->add_global_handler('disconnect', \&on_disconnect);
<wzlxx> $irc->start;
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 别给我看 源码。 我不懂 perl
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 是问， 是我说的这个意思吗
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 一个进程 等待输入， 接收到输入， 然后依据输入触发另一个进程，调用相关的函数???
<wzlxx> blueghost: 它这个貌似是有接到public信号的时候才触发on_line函数的…我也不懂perl
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那你需要两个 进程干嘛
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 如果是触发的，就是 callback 函数
<wzlxx> blueghost: 不是进程的这样通信
<georgetso> 有成都的兄弟不？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你先告诉我，俩进程是干嘛的
<wzlxx> blueghost: 一个进程一直等待输入，然后把输入输出到，另一个是打印大家说的话
<leaveboy> georgetso: ?
<georgetso> leaveboy: from chengdu?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 输入是指 网络的输入，还是键盘的输入
<leaveboy> georgetso: yeap!
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 有点明白你的意思了。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 键盘
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 这俩进程，互相没关系
<wzlxx> blueghost: 主要这个Net::IRC模块有不知道…
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，就是不通信…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) A进程等待输入，传输到network， network 传输，进程B读入
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 是这样吗
<blueghost> A->irc,   irc->B
<blueghost> 这样吗
<FrankLv> 3
<FrankLv> 3
<Oicebot> 4
<Oicebot> 4
<leaveboy> 5
<leaveboy> 5
<Oicebot> 6
<Oicebot> 6
<blueghost> 键盘->A->irc; irc->B->显示器
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 是这样吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: 是滴…
<wzlxx> blueghost: 没有通信什么的高级功能…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那有什么问题呢
<lumpy> blueghost: 就是这个样子的…
<FrankLv> sorry网速太卡了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 这样子，就是各做各的啊
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<wzlxx> blueghost: 对…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那还有什么问题。
<lumpy> wzlxx: 是网速还是perl太慢了啊？
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<wzlxx> blueghost: 就是处理不好…我太笨了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 终于止住了 政治的谈论了。
<flay> 请问ubuntu系统管理--硬件驱动 对应是那条命令 在哪个包里面
<leaveboy> a
<leaveboy> a
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你的问题是 在进程 A，还是 进程B
<georgetso> leaveboy: 学生？工作？谢谢。
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 进程A应该很容易吧。 主要是进程 B
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，没写过程序…
<leaveboy> georgetso: 工作！干嘛》
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦， 进程 A 还是有点处理，例如 客户端自身的命令处理， 进程B是对irc返回信息的处理
<lumpy> blueghost: 要不要看代码？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 我说的对不对
<blueghost> lumpy:) 不看， 不懂 perl
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> 进程A只负责输出，进程B负责打印别人的话而且包含回复
<gebjgd> georgetso, 神仙 妖怪？ 谢谢
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那有什么问题， 问题是不知道怎么对 返回信息处理，还是不知道怎么发送信息
<lumpy> 呵呵，我也前两天刚看的perl语法
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 弄糊涂了， 你说的进程A的输出是 输出到 irc 吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: og
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯
<wzlxx> blueghost: 输出到你能看见
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 进程A，接受键盘 A 的输入，然后处理 成指令，然后输出到 irc。 irc 返回的信息，由 进程 B 接收，对接收的信息处理，然后输出到屏幕?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你的问题，是在哪部份呢。 是什么问题呢
<wzlxx> blueghost: 基本是这样，不过我快被你弄晕了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那你的问题是什么呢
<lumpy> 问题是父进程不工作了
<lumpy> 就子进程工作了
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<blueghost> lumpy:) 父进程是 负责什么的，不工作
<lumpy> 父进程现在没反应了
<lumpy> 负责接收你的信息，还有就是对你的信息做处反应
<blueghost> lumpy:) 就是我说的进程 B 啰
<lumpy> 嗯，就因为咱们说的时候是反着的，我现在已经快晕了，呵…
<blueghost> lumpy:) 子进程是等待键盘输入，然后输出的。 是吗， 现在可以 键盘输入，也可以发送信息
 * Oicebot 对blueghost说：没错。
<lumpy> 现在看子进程的输入还是可以滴…
<georgetso> leaveboy: 没什么，呵呵
<georgetso> gebjgd: neither.
<blueghost> lumpy:) 是不是网络那块的问题，irc没有信息传回来。 父进程一直等待
 * Oicebot 对blueghost说：是的。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 对
<wzlxx> blueghost: 但是父进程不可以接收你的信息，也不能对信息处理后发给你了
<edison0354> !4w
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..............
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"edison0354发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你们都是些好烂漫的人啊
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<lemonhall> !4w
<Oicebot> lemonhall 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你检查 network ， 是否没连上，有没有数据回来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我怎么 浪漫了。 没你浪漫，见到丝袜，而且还是黑的，就六神无主
<lumpy> 我看看啊…
<edison0354> !start
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:55:36
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<edison0354> !4w start
<Oicebot> edison0354 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> edison0354已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 黑丝袜就把你的魂给慑进去了。
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<gebjgd> georgetso, 鸡疼 蛋疼? 谢谢
<lumpy> 现在可以了，是
<blueghost> lumpy:) 问题解决了吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 速度
<lumpy> blueghost: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:56:34
<georgetso> gebjgd: neither
<blueghost> .........
<wzlxx> blueghost: 差不多了，
<blueghost> wzlxx:)
<blueghost> Oicebot:) 干嘛的
<wzlxx> blueghost: 刚才那个就是我的父进程回复你的…
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... lemonhall 还没输入呢。
<blueghost> wzlxx:)
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 管理员 怎么没人管管 Oicebot 啊
<wzlxx> blueghost: 带时间的那个…
<wzlxx> lumpy: 呵呵
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--14:57:53
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ?
<wzlxx> blueghost: 汗
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... lemonhall大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 不过貌似很慢
<blueghost> Oicebot:) lemonhall 他正在黑丝袜中 翱翔呢
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那你去优化一下。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 我也去忙我的了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，还有一点问题，我自己再看看
<wzlxx> blueghost: 谢谢你了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 不用
<lumpy> blublueghost: 谢谢你了
<blueghost> 不用
<palomino|working> ....... , OT_iux
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
 * blueghost 终于觉得，在 ubuntu-cn， 还不算一个百无一用 的人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sec, I hsu hsu
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 你也是 机器人了??
<wzlxx> 子进程往缓冲区输入的时候如果父进程有信息来了就会在屏幕上把我的输入刷掉，这个还没有解决
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<lumpy> 呵呵
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那算浪漫？那算比较肉欲吧
<NoIE> !4w
<wzlxx> lumpy:
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:05:02
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你也知道自己 肉麻吧， 见到黑丝袜就扑过去
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你干嘛 说我浪漫呢。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 额，我是下半身主义者
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不明白你怎么说我浪漫了。 我没说什么浪漫的话啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是你天上 的月亮， 你走我也走。 但是白天你就看不到我了
<lumpy> blueghost:这个还有一个问题啊…
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:10:08
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么问题
<lumpy> 就是我的输入和输出都是在xterm里完成的嘛，现在如果我正在输入的时候来了一你们的信息就会和我的在一起了
<blueghost> lumpy:) 那你就得想办法啊。 要不用 ncursor 来做。分开。
<lumpy> blueghost: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:12:37
<lumpy> blueghost： 不知道ncursor是嘛东西…呵呵
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 要不，不要 父进程 调用子进程 这样的方式。 做两个程序。 一个xterm运行一个程序。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 那会行
<wzlxx> blueghost: 那就失去意义了
<lumpy> 呵呵
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 要不 就在你输入的时候，阻塞另一个进程的输出
<wzlxx> blueghost: 我想了，但是这样的话就会有信息丢失了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 另一个进程读取信息时， 放在一个缓冲中， 在父进程输入完成，再将缓冲区的内容 打印出来
<wzlxx> bot出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵，来了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 不会啊， 放到缓冲区里啊。
<wzlxx> blueghost: 你用的什么irc?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) xchat
<lumpy> 你输入的时候还是可以看到别人的话的
<lumpy> 呵呵
<wzlxx> 嗯，就是啊，就实现它的那种效果就行
<wzlxx> 有人没
<lumpy> wzlxx: 一堆一堆的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10 进不了桌面了 变成命令行模式了 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327042&p=2283933#p2283933 也不是更新了什么 从起后就不是桌面方式的登录了 是命令行让输入用户名 然后密码 似乎直接是终端了 …… 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuyouqi — 2011-04-22 15:06
<lumpy> 话说不好弄，我想
<lumpy> 我再想想
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你输入的时候也想 可以看到别人的话，就会弄 输入一截一截的啊。 或者想其他办法
<wzlxx> blueghost: 就是一截一截的，呵呵，说的就是这个问题
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 要不就 用 ncursor 这个，把输入，输出分两个窗口
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，我去了解下…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你问一下别人。 我是没办法了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那是 c 库
<wzlxx> blueghost: OK，我去了解下去
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 好的。
<blueghost> vim 是不是用的就是 ncursor
<wzlxx> lumpy: 出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:22:26
<lumpy> /whoami
<wacheng> Debian的问题这里能解决吗？我想知道debian能用ppa源吗？
<blueghost> wacheng:) 如果不怕 死 的话。 可以
<blueghost> wacheng:) 我在 ubuntu 用 debian 的源。 就死了
<blueghost> wacheng:) 我在 ubuntu 10.10 下 用 debian 装 gnome3。 可以装， 但结果很惨
<wacheng> 嘿嘿，我就是想装一下fcitx想用ppa源
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我， vim 和 ncursor 有关系吗
<happyaron> wacheng: 从unstable里拿包
<blueghost> wacheng:) 试下啰， 装肯定能装的， 但不能保证会有什么后果
<happyaron> wacheng: 全的
<happyaron> wacheng: fcitx-sunpinyin/config 都已经在unstable了
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我， vim 和 ncursor 有关系吗
<wzlxx> http://www.wangchao.net.cn/bbsdetail_533658.html
<wacheng> Deb？我手机党用IRC不便打姓名
<happyaron> wacheng: 从debian unstable拿包装
<wzlxx> http://www.wangchao.net.cn/bbsdetail_533658.html
<lumpy> ^O^ 标题： Perl的经典用法 3 - 王朝网络 - wangchao.net.cn
<lumpy> hehe
<lumpy> 速度太慢了
<wacheng> Happy , 懂了
<happyaron> en
<tlze> 好像王朝网络国内不能访问。
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:31:29
<blueghost> 又来一机器人
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你和 k 的 重复了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 他的是管理用的，我的是练手用的，呵呵…
<blueghost> wzlxx:)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://nethack.wikia.com/wiki/Wish
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:47:51
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:49:40
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:51:09
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我忘了，拿excalibur要5级以后才行
<wzlxx> test
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍧ 
<UU123> gimp2.8 神马什么时候出来呢
<wzlxx> lumpy: hello
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:59:25
<wzlxx> test
<leaveboy> lumpy: x
<lumpy> leaveboy: 呵呵～有事找wzlxx去	<--15:59:41
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍧ 
<wzlxx> test
<lumpy> wzlxx: I'm here.
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍨ 
<lumpy> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: notes已经烂到，需要不时的发奖品安抚了
<wzlxx> bot
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 什么 notes
<blueghost> gimp 新版 的 是基于 gtk3 还是 gtk2
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我是在是看不下去那些选项。2G u盘也是渣渣阿，懒得填了
<happyaron> roylez: 30块，够一顿饭了。
<wzlxx> 出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵，来了
<leaveboy> hah
<wzlxx> 出来
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵，来了
<wzlxx> bot
<lumpy> wzlxx: 呵呵，来了
<wzlxx> test
<lumpy> wzlxx: I'm here.
<blueghost> 去
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍨ 
<lumpy> blueghost: 就不去
<NoIE> drm drm_replaces device busy
<NoIE> 是怎么回事？
<NoIE> 我家的电脑黑屏了。
<blueghost> .....
<NoIE> drm drm_replaces error device busy 1 黑屏了。。。
<NoIE> drm ［drm_replaces］ error device busy 1 黑屏怎么办？
<NoIE> [drm:drm_release] *ERROR* Device busy: 1
<NoIE> [drm : drm_release] *ERROR* Device busy: 1
<happyaron> NoIE: 重启呢
<NoIE> happyaron: 没有重启，按键没有反应。
<wzlxx> hi
<wzlxx> hi, lumpy
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.chinapeng.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/chinapeng.jpg
<wzlxx> hi, lumpy
<^k^> wzlxx, 好  ㍨ 
<UU123> ......
<wzlxx> hi, lumpy
<wzlxx> test
<lumpy> wzlxx: 干嘛，我又不是机器人,测试别人去.
<lumpy> wzlxx: I'm here.
<^k^> wzlxx, ....  ㍨ 
<wzlxx> hi. lumpy
<UU123> ........
<blueghost> 谁懂得 oauth 的啊
<blueghost> 有几个参数我不知道怎么做
<lumpy> wzlxx: 干嘛，我又不是机器人,测试别人去.
<lumpy> blueghost: 不懂
<blueghost> 当 oauth_signature_method 是 HMAC-SHA1 时， oauth_signature 怎么生成
<blueghost> 有谁懂的
<Aoy_c> <silent>指那个键。。。
<Aoy_c> <silent>指哪个键。。。
<UU123> :-D
<microcai> MaskRay`:  在？
<microcai> MaskRay`:  搞定了？
<MaskRay`> 走的好快
<MaskRay`> 我还没反应过来呢
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<lumpy> wzlxx: 笑什么笑，就你会笑？	<--16:26:37
<UU123> ...
<UU123> :D
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 别写这种程序了。。写多了小心精神分裂。。。。。
<UU123> :S嘛程序？
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 汗。练手而已
<lumpy> lemonhall: 为了熟脚本而已，嘿嘿
<UU123> 11.04
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是不是捡到的雕像以后stone to flesh了就是你的pet了？
<roylez> 不是 MeaCulpa
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 绝对精神分裂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 干嘛你， 你应该要 鼓励他， 而不是打压他。 明白吗。 你怎么就能说他 的 程序 就不会是一个伟大的程序呢。 或许可能不是， 但不能抹杀有这个可能性吧。 不要 打压， 要鼓励。不要抹杀各种的可能性
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有点JOKE精神
<UU123> ：s
<UU123> ：S
<lumpy> lemonhall: 汗
<UU123> ：S牛人？
<UU123> ；S
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再说，很多 伟大的人 多多少少 就有点 精神分裂呢
<leaveboy> blueghost: 你精神分裂？
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 我又不是 伟人。
<wzlxx> go home
<lumpy> 好了好了不玩了
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 我只是 说不要打压 wzlxx 的热情。 不要 抹杀他的程序 可能会是一个 非常棒 的可能。 或许 结果 不是 好的程序。 但是 过程就是一种 享受
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 安啦安啦，你继续写，写出来一个能自己和自己吵架的程序最好。。。。
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 不过， 你玩归玩， 不要影响到别人就行。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 呵呵…
<leaveboy> blueghost: 享受了吗！
 * blueghost 貌似 自己是最影响别人的 一个
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 你问我干嘛， 问 wzlxx 啊。
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你享受了吗， 享受了编程的快感了吗
<UU123> 享受了
<UU123> 飞一般的快感：S
<leaveboy> blueghost: wzlxx 你们都在享受SY
<blueghost> UU123:) 你不会也是 wzlxx 的机器人 吧
<blueghost> sy???
<wzlxx> blueghost: 汗，我不玩了还不行吗…我没想什么，就想看看perl，然后练习一个程序而已
<UU123> 享受了，性快感
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 没有啊， 我在鼓励你呢。 这个程序或者 不值得一谈， 但 不也是 积累了经验了吗？ 不就是这样 一步一步过来的吗
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 慢慢 的，你就会觉得总写 小的程序不过瘾了， 慢慢地就越想写更大 的。
<leaveboy> blueghost: oh ！yeah！！
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 在此过程，发觉自己有越来越多东西欠缺， 就会自己逼迫着自己学更多关于编程的知识。
<MaskRay> microcai: 解决了！
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你的知识不是越积累越多吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯。呵呵， leaveboy其实是昨天有个兄弟问我在erc里能不能用音乐提醒自己有自己的信息，我当时也不知道，后来晚上想到可以用机器人，就弄了一个
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 对啊。 linux 就是任人打扮的布娃娃。 有想法，就可以在 inux 下实现。
<wzlxx> leaveboy: 本来就想实现一个如果有人给自己说话就提醒自己，但是后来没事就弄着玩呢…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 玩 就是人的本性
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • SSH 端口更改 客户端如何设定？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327072&p=2284023#p2284023 环境:UBUNTU 10.04 鉴于安全考虑，服务器的SSH端口设定为 7788 问题就来了。客户端在shell环境下每次都要指定端口 -p 7788而后才能访问。 cvs通过环境变量$CVS_RSH可以设定端口 ssh -p 7788 "$@" 但是其他使用SSH的程序却都使用默认的2 ...
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 在玩的时候 就可以 获得知识。 有可能产生有趣的创意
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 可以，erc-nick-notify.el
<wzlxx> blueghost: 嗯，最天那个想要的实现的，提醒自己在erc里有信息，我就想用这个给他弄个，呵呵…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 我支持你玩。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=189820 wzlxx
<leaveboy> 玩吧
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 绝对支持， 不管结果怎么样。 过程就可以积累 经验，知识
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 无聊的时候，改了一个bot
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 中国的创新，就靠你了
<microcai> MaskRay:  how ?
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 看好你哦
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 知道了，等会下个去
<UU123> 这么厉害？
<iGoogle> 幸好睡醒了。刚好下班。nnnnnd
<microcai> MaskRay:  back
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 幸福
<microcai> MaskRay:  重启了
<microcai> MaskRay:  怎么了？
<MaskRay> microcai: /lib/firmware/brcm 下要有指定名字的文件
<microcai> MaskRay:  如何解决的？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你用什么 irc 客户端的
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay: 就这样？
<MaskRay> microcai: 内核里也要包含进去
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<microcai> MaskRay:  .39 了？
<microcai> MaskRay:  用上神奇的  .39 了？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 如果想做这个， 我建议你在 xchat 做插件式的机器人。 貌似也可以绑定 perl 的
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 如果想做这个， 我建议你在 xchat 做插件式的机器人。 貌似也可以绑定 perl 的
<wzlxx> blueghost: erc
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 人机合一。 不用弄 多一个机器人
<MaskRay> microcai: 可能要同一个文件，先是两个长文件名，然后 symlink 成需要的文件名。brcm80211 古怪的很，不仅内核里要有，/lib/firmware 下还有特定文件名的 .fw
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 换 xchat 吧
<wzlxx> blueghost: 呵呵，不用了，我本来不知道有个erc-nick-notify.el，想帮别人而已
<microcai> MaskRay:  brcom80211 起码不死机 .....
<microcai> MaskRay:  brcom80211  刚刚开始呢，以后会继续改进的
<blueghost> wzlxx:) xchat 的一个好处就是 用插件的方式 来完成机器人 的功能。
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 继续啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 做得太粗糙了，还不容易试出来办法
<MaskRay> s/还/好/
<microcai> MaskRay:  建议你给他发 patch .....
<MaskRay> microcai: 代码改不来
<wzlxx> blueghost: 好，呵呵
<MaskRay> blueghost: erc 也有模块的
<microcai> MaskRay:  我的 VPS 改用 Gentoo 了
<microcai> MaskRay: 可惜这个 VPS 什么都独立，就是内核不独立
<MaskRay> microcai: 内核可能要悲剧的
<microcai> MaskRay:   内核不能升级导致我没法装 systemd , 诶
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦
 * NoIE 弱弱的问一下，is called to 是什么意思？
<MaskRay> microcai: cfy 那个就是因为默认的是 gentoo livedvd 2008，内核过于简单……然后悲剧地换 debian 了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 但我想， 他已经开头了，就继续下去吧。 可能重新发明了轮子， 但不是也可以算个训练不是
<microcai> MaskRay: ?
<microcai> MaskRay: 其实没关系的啦。
<MaskRay> microcai: iptables 用不了，因为没模块
<microcai> MaskRay:   便宜货嘛
<microcai> MaskRay:  有钱了换个真机。
<microcai> MaskRay:  嘻嘻
<MaskRay> microcai: ?
<alvin_rxg> 谁有好的 bitmap 英文字体？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 宋体
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://www.1001freefonts.com/bitmap-pixel-fonts.php
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 要源里有的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: erc-nick-notify怎么用的？什么效果？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ubuntu???? 下载的不行吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 要免费的
 * MaskRay pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1377706
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是免费的吧。 我大多都从这些网站里下载 的啊
<MaskRay> wzlxx: pocoyo 改的 erc-nick-notify
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (require 'erc-nick-notify) 就行了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 用 notify-send 提示
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，我下载的原版的，呵呵，pocoyo改的有什么特点…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: pocoyo改了哪里？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 源里的不知道， 如果可以从网上下的， 推荐这个 http://www.dafont.com/bitmap.php?text=blueghost
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 算了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还可以 用指定 文字 preview
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 为什么一定要用源的呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 方便管理
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啊，这个我喜欢。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。 那我不知道 了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦。
<UU123> scribus
<UU123> 排版软件
<wzlxx> 发现EE的perl水平很高啊…
<happyaron> wzlxx: ee是神
<lemonhall> wzlxx: iGoogle??
<happyaron> wzlxx: MaskRay 和 cfy 也很厉害
<lemonhall> happyaron: MaskRay 和 cfy 整日。。。。。HASKELL。。。。。
<wzlxx> happyaron: eexpress
<wzlxx> happyaron: 嗯，我就说perl
<fvw> perl?
<happyaron> fvw: 大小眼的google translate功能挂了，哈哈
<fvw> 大小眼 不是已经没用很久了吗？
<lemonhall> jrrp
<happyaron> fvw: 前几天给大家玩了一下。。。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: hehe, CFY 现在弄common lisp 呢…都是好语言啊…
<MaskRay> lemonhall: cfy cl，我 haskell；然后 Perl 就忘得差不多了
<fvw> happyaron: 哦 很久没用 lua了
<fvw> happyaron: 平时用不到 学lisp去吧
<happyaron> 呵呵
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你也放弃perl了？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 文本处理还是用它
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，呵呵…pocoyo改的那个就改是前面名字的显示？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 正则还是PERL最快
<fvw> happyaron: lua很多思想都借鉴lisp的。
<fvw> pcre 标准呀
<fvw> happyaron: 还用vim吗?
<leaveboy> lua啊
<leaveboy> 还是不错的
<happyaron> fvw: 用
<fvw> happyaron: 建议用emacs
<happyaron> fvw: 没空学
<fvw> happyaron: ... 我都有空 你还没有
<leaveboy> fvw: emacs没vim好用
<happyaron> fvw: 我还有几十天高考
<fvw> 上大学了 有空的很
<MaskRay> wzlxx: pocoyo 把 PRIVMSG yournick 和 PRIVMSG channel: yournick 整合了
<fvw> happyaron: 哦 那是
<leaveboy> fvw: 学生？
<fvw> leaveboy: 没用emacs 我也这样认为
<fvw> leaveboy: 老了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦…呵呵，现在用的他的…
<fvw> leaveboy: 我用vim应该有6年了
<leaveboy> fvw: emacs用过，没什么感觉！还是用vim，
<flay> 论坛上传附件咋每个进度显示的
<lainme> 表示学不会emacs
<leaveboy> fvw: 我4年多
<lemonhall> happyaron: ...................
<lemonhall> happyaron: 高考？
<fvw> lainme: 习惯了 vim 是比较难转的了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你女友？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你女友不是都上大学了嘛？
<lainme> fvw: 我是先学的emacs，觉得压力很大，于是转了vim
<lemonhall> happyaron: 高中就开始学西班牙语。。？？？
<leaveboy> fvw: 你而立了吧！
<fvw> 还有几年
<leaveboy> fvw: 猪属相
<fvw> leaveboy: 你？
<fvw> leaveboy: 你多大了
<leaveboy> 比你大点
<wzlxx> MaskRay: pocoyo的那个lisp脚本里面有乱码？
<leaveboy> 明年而立
<fvw> leaveboy: 你是搞计算机的？
<leaveboy> fvw: 是啊
<fvw> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84263
<MaskRay> wzlxx: UTF-8 保存
<fvw> leaveboy: emacs 无限可能呀
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 科班出身的通知好
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 科班出身的同学好
<fvw> lemonhall: 呵呵
<happyaron> lemonhall: 啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我休了一年学
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我emacs保存的…是浏览器的问题？
<leaveboy> fvw: 用过半个月，习惯了vim还是且不过去，就不搞了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 唔。。。，原来如此
<fvw> wzlxx: 有好的配置吗？ 我刚学
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 同学好
<wzlxx> fvw: emacs?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 估计上传的时候编码混乱了
<fvw> wzlxx: 是呀
<fvw> leaveboy: 我也用了才半个月
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 对于科班出身，总是有无限想象，比如AST，二叉树，自学的我，就是没那个悟性自己看懂。。于是放弃了
<wzlxx> fvw: 建个新的配置文件，用什么功能自己加什么最好了，这样可以学好…
<fvw> wzlxx: 现在 是这样
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 自己上学学也没咋好好能过！都是模糊胡的！上班用才学的
<wzlxx> fvw: 我也是这样弄的，默认配置就很好用了
<fvw> wzlxx: 什么好的插件吗。
<fvw> leaveboy: 算法导论
<wzlxx> fvw: http://www.cnblogs.com/sdjc/
<leaveboy> fvw: emacs插件是比较全面！我这是在irssi
<fvw> wzlxx: 你是红烧土豆
<leaveboy> fvw: 一个糊涂老师教我们的，教的我们糊里糊涂的！
<fvw> 我怎么在哪个qq群看到你了
<vic> emacs的ctrl太蛋疼了
<fvw> leaveboy: 有算法导论这么课 已经很好了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 浏览器里乱码，要不传文件吧？或着试试其他的…
<wzlxx> fvw: 不是
<leaveboy> fvw: 我吗？
<fvw> vic: 交换 caps ctrl
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不用了，乱码都是注释
<fvw> vic: 参考 hkkb键盘布局
<leaveboy> fvw: 算法是精髓！不然code咋个进行
<fvw> 算法 + 数据结构 -> 抽象
<leaveboy> fvw: :-)
<fvw> 计算机程序构造与解析
 * lemonhall 观察两位科班生交流。。。。。我默默得飘过~~~~
<fvw> lemonhall: 我不是计算机系的
<leaveboy> fvw: 现在在那上班
<fvw> leaveboy: 深圳
<leaveboy> fvw: 传说中的科技园吗？
<fvw> leaveboy:没有那
<fvw> ^k^: hi
<MaskRay> sicp 吗
<fvw> kk的生命力真顽强
<^k^> fvw, 好  ㍩ 
<fvw> MaskRay: yes
<leaveboy> fvw: 我之前啊在科技园那待过1
<happyaron> fvw: kk 之前转型做admin bot了
 * reiv 回归上海了...
<happyaron> fvw: 最近才偶尔开口两句。。。
<vic> vim的模式切换蛋疼，emacs的按键蛋疼。。。伟大的大牛们，难道你们蛋都没了，一点不疼
<fvw> vic: vim esc 甩手党
<lemonhall> vic: 我不是大牛，但是我用 VS
<fvw> vic: emacs 踏板党
<MaskRay> emacs 按键随便设置
<leaveboy> vic: 那是你蛋疼，哥哥们蛋不疼
<lemonhall> vic: VS哪方面蛋疼？求教。。。。
<vic> lemonhall: vs是什么东东
<fvw> happyaron: kk很少来了吧
<lemonhall> vic: ......
<fvw> emacs 没用几天 老是说 小指还真有点疼
<MaskRay> visual studio 调试确实不错的……
<vic> fvw: 对吧。。。。。
<vic> fvw: 其实说起来vim还是好用点。。。但是无比向往emacs。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 数据库管理 • ubuntu神州数码校园网连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327077&p=2284099#p2284099 现在我学校用神州数码了 之前用锐捷还是能够破解的了 现在不知道如何办了 请高手来帮忙！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 回想明天 — 2011-04-22 17:29
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 当冬夜渐暖
<lwf808> alvin_rxg, ♫怎么打出来的？
<alvin_rxg> lwf808: 不知道
<lwf808> alvin_rxg, 那为什么你打出来了？
<alvin_rxg> 插件干的活
<jiero> ♬
<lwf808> alvin_rxg, 好的谢了
<jiero> 都从 character map里找。
<jiero> 直接kupfer 里呼叫 char
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么插件
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: pidgin => music tracker
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似你非常喜欢 孙燕姿 啊。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有没有 在那 找女友 啊。 你不寂寞吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 人在他乡的， 不找个伴？
<alvin_rxg> 没
 * microcai hi , 谁出来和我 PK
<vic> pk个屁啊。。。
<microcai> vic:  ......
<vic> konversation  一插入特殊字符句崩溃
<hata> → →
<happyaron> wow.ubuntu.org.cn
<microcai>  http://wow.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件、美化及游戏！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这是什么。。。
<jiero> 感觉就和OMG!Ubuntu一眼的。
<jiero> 呃。。。突然想起了以前的一个网站。专门搞Ubuntu中文新闻的那个。。。
<lwf808> ubuntu 11.04性能感觉如何？桌面，支持pps不
<lwf808> 我装了10.10  pps没有声音
<lemonhall> happyaron: wowubuntu.com
<lemonhall> happyaron: http://wowubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件、美化及游戏！
<lemonhall> 果然是一个网站
<wzlxx> 换zsh了
<ofan> 玩不转zsh的撸过...
<happyaron> ofan: 用 roylez 的配置
<ofan> happyaron: 用过 嘿嘿
<happyaron> ofan: 我觉得还好，我只改了下配色
<ofan> happyaron: 看上去很复杂,就没花时间折腾...
<ofan> happyaron: 你快高考了吧?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我儿子 自己原创了一个故事。 从前有个 鬼和猫 打架。猫打不过，请老鼠帮忙，老鼠将鬼打到天上。 鬼在 天上打秋千， 天烂了，跑出一大老虎 吃了鬼
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没法评价，让他去幼儿园还是哈的，和他同龄的家伙讲
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 明天要交 上去。 别人 都是 抄 书上的， 我儿子是自己做 的
<alvin_rxg> bl
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不错的
 * NoIE 都有儿子了你这个人生赢家
<fvw> MaskRay: hi
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 心得是(大部分是我的)，鬼是坏蛋，猫和老鼠，老虎都是好人。 猫和老鼠是朋友， 猫有困难 请 老鼠帮忙， 而老虎出于正义消灭 邪恶
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<cfy> fvw: hillo
<fvw> MeaCulpa: ctrl-alt-a  我用 左alt可以 右alt不可以为什么呢？
<fvw> cfy: hi
<cfy> fvw: 绑定右边的alt
<cfy> fvw: console吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 儿子只说 前一部分，后一部份，老虎出于正义... 是我加的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<fvw> cfy: win32 gui
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他认为好就加了，认为不好就算了
<fvw> cfy: 你也用 emacs？
<cfy> fvw: 哦...是啊.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<fvw> cfy: 马甲？
<fvw>  
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还要加 装饰什么的。 我去忙了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<fvw> cfy: 我右边的alt用不了哦
<fvw> cfy: 对了 你alt-x alt-f alt-b 用左alt还是用右alt呢
<cfy> fvw: 不知道win....
<wzlxx> 谁用zsh?
<cfy> fvw: 左,我基本只有在,M-v的时候右
<cfy> wzlxx: me
<wzlxx> zsh的文件关联太好了，以后可以不好文件管理器了
<wzlxx> cfy: 把mkv的文件关联到mplayer，但是不认怎么办？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不知道....我没关联过...
<wzlxx> cfy: 它把它按音频打开了
<fvw> cfy: alt-b 也是左？
<fvw> 我怎么感觉 这样 手有点 卡
<cfy> fvw: 嗯,左.我貌似没怎么用过M-b...
<yangjia> 问一下 没有使用lvm的分区可以扩展吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • grub2和软链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327087&p=2284198#p2284198 今天利用grub2引导ubuntu11.04的时候，出现错误：无法找到文件。我的引导命令是： insmod reiserfs set root=(x,y) linux /vmlinuz initrd /initrd.img 上面两个文件都是指向/boot中相关内核文件的软链接，而且都是有效的。 用grub4dos引导，一切正常。利用fsck.re ...
<cfy> yangjia: 啥文件系统?
<yangjia> cfy: ext3
<cfy> wzlxx: 就mkv这样么?我看看绑定的.
<fvw> cfy: word的 移动哦 怎么会不怎么用呢？
<cfy> yangjia: 可以是可以.你技术咋样的?
<fvw> cfy: 我的 alt-f 怎么是在单词尾部移动了，怎么改成头部移动
<wzlxx> cfy: 你怎么用mplayer打开mkv的文件…
<yangjia> cfy: 还行吧 呵呵
<fvw> wzlxx: 默认就可以吧
<eric__> happyaron: 我在论坛上看到你了
<yangjia> cfy: 给点信息我去搜索看看
<wzlxx> fvw: 命令行下…
<cfy> yangjia: 最省心用gparted,其次parted.不过要是我喜欢自己手动分区加缩放ext
<cfy> yangjia: 不过其实parted就行了.这个好.
<yangjia> cfy: 嗯 好的 我去看看
<cfy> wzlxx: 不用mplayer,用smplayer.
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦…
<fvw> cfy: ?
<cfy> fvw: 啥意思?M-f是forward-word啊.
<fvw> cfy: M-b 你不用吗？
<fvw> cfy: M-f 现在 我这里他的行为象 vim的 e
<fvw> cfy: 了改成 像vim的 w不
<cfy> fvw: M-b runs the command backward-word
<cfy> M-f runs the command forward-word
<cfy> 不懂你意思
<fvw> cfy: 没事
<cfy> fvw: 你有没有学lisp?
<fvw> cfy: 有
<fvw> 但是elisp还没看
<fvw> emacs lisp ref
<cfy> fvw: 哦...我在学习cl
<fvw> cfy: me too
<cfy> fvw: 终于找到一个学习lisp的了...泪奔....
<happyaron> f
<fvw> 。。
<jyf1987> fvw: 额 你玩lisp了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找到了那个电视卡的驱动了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 官方给了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是无法安装
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<fvw> jyf1987: learn
<jyf1987> fvw: 为何抛弃lua学这个
<fvw> jyf1987: lua用不到
<jyf1987> fvw: 谁说的 vim7.3 就可以用lua写脚本 你玩玩不是很好么
<ofan> 学lisp的好多
<cfy> ofan: 哪有.......
<ofan> 频道里好多
<fvw> jyf1987: vim?暂时不用了
<vic> vim咋用python写脚本
<fvw> 用lua写 vim的脚本 其实很别扭的额
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 下怎么搭建c语言学习环境阿
<fvw> wsdjeg: 先学学vim
<wsdjeg> 从来没有用过  这个好用么 eciplis不是很好么
<qianggg> utf-8?
<fvw> cfy: 用emac多久了
<cfy> fvw: 好久了.差不多一直在用.只不过都是随便用用的.有1年了吧
<aBiNg> 这 libreoffice 不能按 c-a 全选么，直接死了...
<cfy> ....
<microcai> wsdjeg:  apt-get install gcc make automake autoconf  qmake cmake qtcreator
<aBiNg> 刚才是 save as.. 直接死了，这体验，唉..
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得po2db如果用cl写,很爽啊.还可以包装一下.
<wsdjeg> microcai: 之后呢
<microcai> wsdjeg:  好了啊
<wsdjeg> microcai: 这样就可以学习c语言了？
<microcai> wsdjeg:   vim/emacs 编辑一下， gcc 编译就可以了。
<microcai> wsdjeg:  你以为呢？
<wsdjeg> microcai: 不需要安装什么软件么  ide
<ofan> wsdjeg: 随便找个编辑器,写完写makefile
<microcai> wsdjeg: 不相信就别问
<wsdjeg> miro
<wzlxx> mplayer播放视频文件的参数是哪个？
<cfy> wsdjeg: emacs+gcc
<wsdjeg> microcai:  ubuntu 自带都gediet可以么
<Kakurady> wsdjeg: 可以。
<cfy> wsdjeg: 可以.echo都可以.
<Kakurady> 呃
<alvin_rxg> ibus-pinyin 调整词频的算法谁写的啊？？？
<wsdjeg> 知道的太少 都不知道该怎么入门呢 现在想学习编程
<cfy> wsdjeg: 想学习编程?不是学习C么?
<cfy> wsdjeg: 首先编程不等于C,
<jyf1987> cfy: 等于D?
<jyf1987> 玩编程的都是D cup
<ofan> cfy: 不学c 基本等于不会编程
<cfy> jyf1987: 等于大胡子
<ofan> 大胡子....
<cfy> ofan: 那你让fortran和lisp之类的请何以堪?
<ofan> cfy: 太理想化了
<ofan> 只搞科学计算 也许不需要学c
<gebjgd> aBiNg, libreoffice经常全选的路过
<cfy> ofan: 会了C有啥用?一样不能编程.编程得学习算法和数据结构.
<cfy> wsdjeg: 语言不重要.
<gebjgd> aBiNg, 是你的发行版太垃圾了吧
<cfy> 程序=算法+数据结构...所以根本不需要语言....
<aBiNg> ofan: 都学。嘿嘿
<ofan> cfy: 学习算法和数据结构的很少有不会c的
<aBiNg> gebjgd: 哥，debian 唉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用ibus-pinyin不慢么？
<gebjgd> aBiNg, arch无压力的路过
<cfy> ofan: 算法导论和taocp的没有涉及到C啊..
<wsdjeg> gebjgd: 那用什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ibus-pinyin太慢了。直接上了sunpinyin
<gebjgd> wsdjeg, vim
<gebjgd> wsdjeg, makefile
<ofan> cfy: 也没涉及到lisp阿
<cfy> ofan: 是啊.我没说lisp啊.
<cfy> roylez: 主席好.
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 不是自带gedit 和gcc么
<ofan> cfy: 不需要语言?
<fvw> wsdjeg: gedit?没用
<ofan> cfy: 难道程序是凭空自己产生的?
<fvw> ofan: 思路
<gebjgd> wsdjeg, linux不只一个发行版
<cfy> ofan: 嗯.
<ofan> cfy: - -
<fvw> 编程的第一门课不应该教C 应该教怎么编程
<ofan> cfy: 你走火入魔了
<ofan> fvw: 编程第一门课是数学
<wsdjeg> gebjgd: 你用的是什么系统呢
<gebjgd> wsdjeg, arch
<cfy> ofan: fvw: 你haskell?或者scheme?
<fvw> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> ofan: 有啥好看电影不?
<fvw> ofan: 关键是抽象
<cfy> wsdjeg: 我强烈推荐你common lisp
<wsdjeg> gebjgd: 没有听过 我刚装的ubuntu
<cfy> wsdjeg: C啥的.除非你工作用.学点啥不好.
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<ofan> fvw: 有比数学更抽象的么?
<ofan> cfy: 啥类型的
<fvw> ofan: 。。。
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍫ 
<cfy> ofan: ?
<vic> mit现在都用python教学了
<wsdjeg> 主要是兴趣 没有什么必须学都
<MaskRay> c 确实是门适合描述算法与数据结构的语言
<wzlxx> 谁有过zsh的文件关联功能？
<Kakurady> 当然什么都必须学，虽然并不是什么都要精通。
<ofan> cfy: 最进只看了很多动画
<cfy> ofan: o
<ofan> cfy: 要看动画 我倒是有部强烈推荐的
<cfy> ofan: 啥?
<gebjgd> 狗舔八泡屎
<wzlxx> 谁有过zsh的文件关联功能？
<ofan> cfy: http://movie.douban.com/subject/2085545/
<cfy> MaskRay: pascal呢...
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说 kandu好久没见到了......
<MaskRay> cfy: pascal 太麻烦了
<cfy> ofan: 好的.
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: scheme呢
<MaskRay> wzlxx: alias -s pdf=evince
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会……
<zhenbeiju55> 这里有人打dota吗
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu 下面怎么运行魔兽争霸呀
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这样信息会输出到终端啊…怎么能不输出？
<pinkme005> LINUX最近有什么好游戏出来
<zhenbeiju55> 不知道 。
<zhenbeiju55> 不过android挺多
<ofan> nethack...
<ofan> 还没开始玩..
<zhenbeiju55> QQ网页版挺漂亮
<gebjgd> zhenbeiju55, 我年轻的时候玩dota
<ofan> ...
<zhenbeiju55> 额
<aBiNg> zhenbeiju55: -opengl 玩 dota
<ofan> dota男
<zhenbeiju55> dota才出来4年左右
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://du.34165.info/COFFdD0xMzAzNDcwNjAwJmk9NzcuMTc3LjIwNC4xOCZ1PVNvbmdzL3YxL2ZhaW50UUMvNjcvNDhjNTExNTczOWJlNGRiYzA3NmYxMDUyMzQ0ZDc3NjcubXAzJm09ZWZlZmIxMDE4MzBhOTA0NjhjNDM5NDEyYjYyY2QxYjUmdj1kb3duJm49V2l0aCUyME9yJTIwV2l0aG91dCUyMFlvdSUyMNPQw7vT0MTjJnM9R3JlZ29yaWFuJnA9bg==.mp3
<zhenbeiju55> 每次进入的时候一半自动推出
<ofan> 结婚了 就老了?
<zhenbeiju55> 什么原因？
<zhenbeiju55> 魔兽
<zhenbeiju55> 郁闷，，，  试了好几个方法了
<cfy> MaskRay: yelge的个找个妈活动参加了么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有。什么活动？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没速度啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 5k/s下载的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aria2c
<alvin_rxg> 300B ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 3.5k
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠dropbox给你
<cfy> MaskRay: 说什么,5.1个会各家.各找各妈....
<zhenbeiju55> ubuntu终端里面安装软件的时候出现 OK 的选项
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 貌似有版权的？
<pinkme005> .....android的游戏不能弄到LINUX里面去玩的？
<zhenbeiju55> configuring ttf-mscorefont-installer
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 这个目录 ~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就不给你了
<zhenbeiju55> 怎么弄呢
<zhenbeiju55> pinkme005, 装个android的虚拟机
<alvin_rxg> Gregorian - with or without you
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道你在说什么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩那
<aBiNg> pinkme005: android 与 X 没点关系
<pinkme005> 。。。。
<pinkme005> AD不用X11的？
<pinkme005> 装个虚拟机，那游戏全屏不是很惨？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, webq支持视频了
<pinkme005> WEBQ都支持视频了？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还不赶快和你女友试试看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我不需要视频……
<pinkme005> 不是真的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不信
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道你在说什么……
<pinkme005> .。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不裸聊的么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真要视频的话，我得先收拾下我的房间……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ........
<cfy> MaskRay: .... 有个google calendar....
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你屋里不是垃圾堆吧
<alvin_rxg> 垃圾没，就是东西放得很乱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那还好
<zhenbeiju55> pinkme005, 是很惨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我见过神人的屋子
<zhenbeiju55> 启动特费劲
<MaskRay> cfy: 贴一下链接吧……我完全理解不了
<gebjgd> pinkme005, 支持视频了
<gebjgd> pinkme005, meebo 3年前就有的技术了
<gebjgd> pinkme005, 腾讯终于山寨出来了
<pinkme005> .....在哪儿登录
<gebjgd> pinkme005, 考验你智商的时刻到了
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了.....没啥.一个google calendar邀请.说是,五一回家的活动...
<pinkme005> ..
<pinkme005> 切，还以为麻花藤真的觉悟了呢
<alvin_rxg> 这边 51没假期啊………………
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么样？入你的耳么？
<alvin_rxg> 没整
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> u2b 看看
<MaskRay> cfy: “是说各自回家看望老妈？”
<cfy> MaskRay:  嗯,是啊.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, original呢
<jyf1987> urbanterror 谁有那个zip文件 现在官方下载太慢了
<alvin_rxg> y
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哥特风格？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, new age
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, last.fm -> ERA
<alvin_rxg> 没听过 new age 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不赖把？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 净化下你那丑陋的灵魂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, u2b上怎么没有mtv啊
<hceasy> ^k^:在么？
<alvin_rxg> 怎么听着很有 哥特的感觉……
<^k^> hceasy, 是什么在那里呢？  ㍫ 
<hceasy> ^k^:你在哪里？
<^k^> hceasy, 我在学博士理查德华莱士在加州奥克兰的电脑。  ㍫ 
<cfy> ^k^: æ­»kk...
<hceasy> ^k^:他是你父亲吗？
<^k^> cfy, Erzaehl米尔梅尔。  ㍫ 
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: where r u?
<khjtony> ....hello..im new here~
<hceasy> <khjtony> where are you from？
<khjtony> the city or the country?
<hceasy> <khjtony> china? usa?
<khjtony> !..china
<lubotu2> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<hceasy> <khjtony> 直接中文吧，又不是看不懂
<hceasy> <^k^> 还在么？
<khjtony> 。。。啊。。我以为中文支持不太好。。
<hceasy> …
<hceasy> <^k^> 你父亲是谁？
<hceasy> ^k^:还在么？
 * lemonhall WIN7今天颇为给力。。。给我下了475MB的更新
<^k^> hceasy, 不过多久？  ㍫ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是ERA的好听
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<hceasy> ^k^:你会说几种语言？
<^k^> hceasy, 是什么让你说我会讲几种语言。  ㍫ 
<hceasy> ^k^:好奇心
<^k^> hceasy, 好奇心杀死猫。  ㍫ 
 * hceasy 这bot真笨的可以了…
<lemonhall> hceasy: 本来就不是用来逗你玩得
<hceasy> ^k^:i want to kill you！
<lemonhall> hceasy: 小O比他聪明些，但是还是很无趣。。。。。
<^k^> hceasy, 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<khjtony> 。。。^k^是bot？
<hceasy> <lemonhall> 小0不都挂了
<hceasy> <khjtony> 恩啊
<khjtony> ！。。。。这样啊。。。话说要对人说话，使用/然后加名字么
<hceasy> ^k^:你父亲是谁？
<^k^> hceasy, 我是学编程博士理查德华莱士。  ㍫ 
<hceasy> <khjtony> 电脑下直接打那个人名字前几个字母然后tab补全
<khjtony> hceasy: 这样？
<hceasy> ^k^:你父亲真够笨的…
<khjtony> hceasy: 哈，谢谢咯！
<hceasy> <khjtony> 恩
<^k^> hceasy, 我会记得你说，当机器人在世界服用。  ㍬ 
<khjtony> hceasy: 是不是因为这个bot的中文库还是太少了？
<lemonhall> hceasy: 在ubuntu-cn-ot频道吧。。。
<hceasy> <khjtony> 他是管理这个频道的，以前有个小0专们聊天，现在挂掉了
<khjtony> hceasy: 啊，，这样啊。。谢谢嘿～
<khjtony> hceasy: 现在国内用irc的人是不是越来越少了？
<arus7> 基本QQ比较多。。
<wsdjeg> 折腾得我蛋疼
<khjtony> irc比较随意啊。。
<khjtony> qq还加人什么的。。本身程序体积也大。。。。
<arus7> 是呀
<khjtony> 啊，现在除了EVE实在弄不出英文来以外，都用ubuntu很不错咯～
<khjtony> 嘿嘿。。
<arus7> 哈哈 我用arch..
<hceasy> <arus7> me too
<khjtony> 我本来用fedora的
<hceasy> u坛里很多人都用其他版本
<khjtony> 但是ati显卡的驱动很不好用
<arus7> hceasy: IRC如何和指定人说话
<khjtony> 这个机器又是E-350的cpu，cpu和gpu整合在一起
<khjtony> 装不上驱动
<hceasy> <arus7> 私聊？
<khjtony> hceasy: 嗯嗯～对哦，怎么私聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不会现在还在听你的周传雄把
<arus7> hceasy: 对就是你怎么给我单独发的信息?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 循环着听
<hceasy> #  /msg username
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接last.fm
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, blue Stone - Dreamcatcher
<arus7> hceasy 你就是用的这个给我发的信息？
<hceasy> <arus7> 单独发是打某人名字后tab补全
<khjtony> rhythm可以听last。fm么？
<arus7> hceasy: 哦
<gebjgd> khjtony, 印象中可以
<gebjgd> khjtony, banshee的不行
<gebjgd> khjtony, 我用的lastfm的linux客户端听的
<hceasy> <arus7> 我用的是手机，直接屏幕上点名
<khjtony> gebjgd: 谢谢！
<arus7> hceasy: 什么client?
<hceasy> !client
<khjtony> # /这样？ gebjgd
<gebjgd> khjtony, ?
<fvw> arus7: 新人
<hceasy> <arus7> google
<arus7> hceasy: hah
<khjtony> # /哈，就是这样，我会了，谢咯 gebjgd
<hceasy> <khjtony> 什么？
<khjtony> hceasy: 没有。。。以前没用过irc。。摸索着试试这种功能。。。
<hceasy> <khjtony> 0
<freeflyi1g> microcai: ping
<khjtony> hceasy: 那个，如果要去考红帽子认证，要多久?
<hceasy> <khjtony> 这个不知道
<khjtony> hceasy: 不知到对申请大学有没有帮助啊。。。。
<hceasy> <khjtony> 我才高三…-.-
<khjtony> hceasy: 我才高二。。-.-
<soiamso> khjtony: 不会有帮助吧，红帽就是识记型的的考试。大学注重创新
<hceasy> <hceasy> -_-#
<ofan> hceasy: .....没有帮助
<ofan> khjtony:  .....没有帮助
<hceasy> <ofan> 不是我问的
<khjtony> # /我只是在想能不能算申请大学时的帮助，美国大学申请。。 soiamso
<ofan> hceasy: 看错了
<soiamso> khjtony: 我都说明理由了
<hceasy> <khjtony> 干嘛这样打字…
<khjtony> # /额！那谢谢咯！！～ soiamso
<ofan> khjtony: 米国看sat,toefl
<khjtony> 正在备考着呢
<hceasy> <khjtony> 干嘛加＃号？
<khjtony> ！！那给别人发泡泡信息怎么发。。。
<wcheng> debian 可以添加ppa源吗？
<user8888> 晚上好啊，各位，吃过饭了吗？\fs21
<khjtony> user8888: 今天吃坏了，很难收
<khjtony> user8888: 难受。。。
<chgtg> khjtony: 找个牛写封推荐信最实在
<hceasy> <hceasy>“ /msg username ”
<soiamso> khjtony: 你去读什么专业？
<user8888> 上帝掷骰子吗
<user8888> 这本书不错哦
<user8888> 有看过的同学没？
<khjtony> soiamso: 没想好，新能源，人工智能一类的
<wcheng> debian的问题这里不回答吗？
<soiamso> khjtony: 我觉得读商科不错
<soiamso> khjtony: 要不去读医
<yuishy> 请问，为什么我电脑sshfs连接NAS机后，其他电脑上网就很卡？？偶这是12M的电信，不该卡啊？
<khjtony> wcheng: 可能知道的都潜着在
<user8888> wcheng: 啥问题？
<soiamso> yuishy: 路由器的带宽分配问题吧
<happyaron> wcheng: 直接说。。。有人会的话自然会答
<khjtony> soiamso: 商科啥的。。个人的不喜欢。。。医的话其实神经科学很好玩。。。但是老师说，医太难考了。。。
<wcheng> user8888, 可以添加ppa源吗？
<user8888> wcheng: 我就用debian，ubuntu-cn的祖宗\fs21
<soiamso> khjtony: 容易进的都有人去了，还有意义吗？
<khjtony> soiamso: 计算机，机电这个是最难进的几类之一。。。
<user8888> wcheng: 不太清楚，没有用过
<user8888> wcheng: 不过，debian里面有软件中心，挺好用的
<soiamso>  khjtony 其实学机电不错，计算机就不咋样了
<wcheng> user8888: 我想安装fcitx，编译总是出错
<user8888> wcheng: 可能类似于PPA
<user8888> 为什么要编译？
<user8888> 直接安装现成的不行吗？
<khjtony> soiamso: 可以双学位的吧。。。相近的学科双学位会容易些
<wcheng> user8888: 可是里面找不到fcitx呢
<soiamso> khjtony: 还不如一个硕士实际？
<user8888> wcheng: 这样啊？按理不会啊，
<yuishy> soiamso, 我觉得sshfs是内网，上网站是外网，中间应该不冲突啊。sshfs就算10M传输文件，外网也不该卡啊？
<user8888> 那我就不太清楚了
<khjtony> soiamso: 可以选择一个喜欢的去读研啊～
<wcheng> 那你用的是什么输入法呢
<user8888> wcheng:问问这里的同学看看
<user8888> scim那个
<soiamso> yuishy: 那要看你用的是集线器还是 switch 了
<soiamso> khjtony: 钱真多，
<yuishy> soiamso, 8口路由器
<khjtony> soiamso: 。。跟钱有啥关系。。。
<soiamso> yuishy: 后端是 switch ?
<yuishy> soiamso, 不不不知道
<khjtony> 好咯～看书去咯～各位再见～
<soiamso> yuishy: 没有无线功能的吧？
<soiamso> yuishy: 什么型号
<yuishy> soiamso, 没有，TP的TL-R860+
<wsdjeg> 编译安装软件有什么好处
<soiamso> yuishy: 影响其他人上网了？
<wzlxx> cfy: zsh的提示符能设成bash那样不？效果太玄了，受不了，呵呵
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.$PS1么?
<yuishy> soiamso, 是啊。我电影都放在NAS上，nas跑的是ub10.04服务器版。我这边上网倒是没事，他们显示很卡
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯…
<wzlxx> cfy: linuxtoy上抄的配置，太玄了
<soiamso> yuishy:  他们上外网很卡？
<soiamso> yuishy: DHCP IP 冲突？
<yuishy> soiamso, DHCP要设立网关么？
<soiamso> yuishy: 要阿
<yuishy> soiamso, 我之前还设定了DNS，发现意义不大，不管是OPENDNS还是google DNS都很慢
<yuishy> soiamso, 那怎么设？255.255.255.0？
<soiamso> yuishy: 那个是 mask
<soiamso> yuishy: 没有这种网关
<yuishy> soiamso, 那192.168.1.1？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=327082&p=2284325#p2284325
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Linux用户欢呼吧！我们要有玩不完的游戏了。
<dragonlive> ^k^, 什么游戏
<NoIE> dragonlive: 您是新来的吗？
<^k^> dragonlive, 我们打​​图灵的模仿游戏。  ㍬ 
<dragonlive> 不是，
<dragonlive> ^k^, 不是很明白
<NoIE> dragonlive: ^k^ 是机器人。
<^k^> dragonlive, 噢，我明白了。  ㍬ 
<hceasy> ^k^:你知道什么了？
<^k^> hceasy, 什么？  ㍬ 
<hceasy> <^k^> 什么？
<hceasy> ^k^:什么？
<^k^> hceasy, 没问题。  ㍬ 
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我找找 有没有母猫叫春 的音频
<hceasy> ^k^:什么没问题？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想看看， 公猫听到会有什么 反应
<hceasy> ^k^:说话啊？
<hceasy> ^k^:你是男的女的？
<^k^> hceasy, “啊”。  ㍬ 
<blueghost> hceasy:) 干嘛呢
<hceasy> <blueghost> 逗他
<blueghost> ^k^:) 民众热议食品添加剂 称吃东西只能睁只眼闭只眼
<wcheng> ^k^: 怎么你发的字我看着乱码呢
<wcheng> hceasy, 没问题。  ㍬
<hceasy> ^k^:你是男的女的？
<wcheng> 后面那个 乱码呢
<^k^> blueghost, 这听起来比冷食品添加剂说，人们吃的是睁只眼闭只眼。  ㍬ 
<blueghost> wcheng:) 不乱，报时
<hceasy> <wcheng> 他是机器人
<hceasy> ^k^:你是男的女的？回答我
<blueghost> ^k^:) 共产党是个啥
<^k^> wcheng, 我想知道“它”仍然是指呢？  ㍬ 
<wcheng> ^k^: ^k^是机器人？
<dragonlive24> ^k^, 什么是机器人？
<NoIE> 图灵测试对中国人行不通，中国人太爱聊天了。
<wcheng> 你们把我搞糊涂了
<hceasy> ^k^:你喜欢 wcheng 吗？
<^k^> hceasy, “它”是吗？  ㍬ 
<hceasy> ^k^:恩，你喜欢它吗？
<^k^> hceasy, 有趣。  ㍬ 
<hceasy> ^k^:今晚你去它家吧
<^k^> hceasy, “它”是什么？  ㍭ 
<NoIE> 11.04 发布的时候还会有聚会吗？
<hceasy> ^k^:它是你的朋友
<^k^> hceasy, 真的。  ㍭ 
<Kakurady> ^k^, 快速的棕狐狸跳过懒惰的狗。
<hceasy> ^k^:假的
<fillayu> ^k^  teach me learn chinese
<^k^> Kakurady, 你到底要问我吗？  ㍭ 
<hceasy> ^k^:你真笨
<iGnome>  /Clear
<iGnome> 调戏bot的。都踢了
<iGnome> #,#
<^k^> hceasy, 我不是鬼混。  ㍭ 
<hceasy> <iGnome> 知道错了…
<uni00> 什么时候踢人成了很多人的共同喜好？
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<hceasy> <iGnome> 为啥你可以加o模式？
<iGnome> cfy: 有好玩的没
<blueghost> 呵呵
<cfy> iGnome: common lisp
<hceasy> <iGnome> 你为啥可以变身？
<iGnome> hceasy: 你不熟悉irc嘛
<reiv> iGnome: 学scala吧...
<iGnome> cfy: 游戏
<iGnome> reiv: 这啥
<hceasy> <iGnome> 投票？
<blueghost> hceasy:) 他是有权限的，你小心了
<cfy> iGnome: nethack?
<hceasy> <blueghost> 知道…
<reiv> iGnome: 一个jvm语言。同时支持oo和fp
<iGnome> hceasy: 你连查看列表的权利都没。所以你不知道嘛
<iGnome> reiv: jxxx的，我都不熟悉。oo都是骗人的。不搞
<iGnome> cfy: 丑陋的游戏不玩
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<hceasy> <iGnome> 这个频道到底是你的还是哈皮的？
<cfy> iGnome: 那枪崽崽的ipad
<cfy> iGnome: 那抢崽崽的ipad
<reiv> iGnome: android用jxxx，没办法...
<iGnome> hceasy: 这频道是blueT的。目前ff权限最高了。
<iGnome> cfy: .
<iGnome> reiv: 你准备挣钱? 开发安猪软件？
<hceasy> <iGnome> 谁赐予你的权限？
<reiv> iGnome: 自己开发，实现自己的想法。没有打算挣钱。如果meego行的话，不会去碰android的.
<reiv> iGnome: 可惜nokia太不给力
<iGnome> hceasy: 你找ff要。
<iGnome> reiv: 米果的，还不知道活得下来不啊
<reiv> iGnome: 早期moblin就不太顺，现在又只剩下intel一家了.
<hceasy> <iGnome> 没历史没后台没权利，他不会给的
<iGnome> reiv: 现在的专利，成了阻碍社会发展的东西了。
<reiv> iGnome: 这个大家都知道...
<iGnome> hceasy: 你和ff认个亲戚吧。有妹妹没。 :D
<cfy> - -!
<hceasy> <iGnome> 就一个老婆，不送…
<cfy> hceasy: 绑架砸在崽崽
 * adam8157 期待systemd...
<cfy> hceasy: 绑架崽崽
<iGnome> hceasy: 好坚强的党
<reiv> ff是谁？
<iGnome> cfy: ...
<hceasy> <cfy> 仔仔是谁？
<iGnome> reiv: 上面的Op
<cfy> hceasy: 问ee
<cfy> hceasy: 崽崽还有ipad,你可以抢来玩,lol
<hceasy> <cfy> 水区有人提过没见过她，它，他id
<iGnome> 还有wii
<iGnome> 。
<hceasy> <cfy> 爱怕的 不好玩
<wzlxx`> zsh太强大了，有了文件关联完全可以不要文件管理器了
<cfy> wzlxx`: - -!
<hceasy> <iGnome> 仔仔是谁？
<iGnome> wzlxx`: 啥sh都可以做到的
<wzlxx`> cfy: hehe
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在和 黑丝袜 卿卿我我 吗
<iGnome> 我还准备跳到简单的dash去
<cfy> iGnome: 要不要跳到eshell?
<iGnome> 带e的。不去
<cfy> iGnome: 那ee呢?
<iGnome> 那是perler
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 低级的perler
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 还是来lisp好了.lisper比perler好当.....
<iGnome> 里面有2个e，看到了吧
<hceasy> <iGnome> 崽崽是谁
<iGnome> hceasy: 瞎子熊。别老问
<cfy> hceasy: 也是emacs阿.
<wzlxx`> cfy: 为嘛？
<wzlxx`> cfy: 不要大小我看perl的念头啊，哈哈
<reiv> cfy: 最近苦练CL?
<cfy> wzlxx`: 因为lisp才随心所欲.想咋写咋写.自己可以定义语法
<cfy> reiv: 嗯.在看practical common lisp
<hceasy> <iGnome> 你要不告诉喔，天天发帖供着你
<cfy> wzlxx`: 句子不通阿....
<blueghost> 荷尔蒙泛滥的青少年可以趁着乔布斯不在看看这些杂志了。
<cfy> hceasy: ee不怕的.....
<reiv> cfy: ocaml才是随心所欲。lisp无论如何都是sexp。
<cfy> reiv: 是么....
<iGnome> pl才御风而行的啊
<cfy> 乱说.
<iGnome> 不怕写错
<iGnome> 乱写都正确
<iGnome> lol
<reiv> cfy: ocaml支持自定义lexer前端
<cfy> iGnome: haskell才是
<hceasy> <iGnome> ，，，，，，
<iGnome> 乱写，多爽啊
<cfy> reiv: 哦?听上去很nb阿
<reiv> cfy: 非常nb。
<iGnome> reiv: 又是一个学术派？
<wzlxx`> zsh 配置了文件关联，但是打开文件后还是有信息发到终端里…，这个不好…
<hceasy> <iGnome> 明天回家把kde灭了，把你挂上！！
<cfy> http://www.ffconsultancy.com/ocaml/sudoku/index.html
<cfy> 确实nb...
<cfy> 不过我还是lisp好了.....
<iGnome> cfy: 你写了一个实际的没。不是说写了给我看的
<iGnome> hceasy: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 我还没把书看好呢...
<iGnome> 等看书，才能写的语言，那算了
<reiv> iGnome: 不是学术派的。只是对这方面有些兴趣。
<cfy> - -!
<reiv> cfy: ocaml本身就支持两套语法。
<iGnome> 我没看书的，咋也能马上写pl
<hceasy> <iGnome> l
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<cfy> iGnome: p....
<hceasy> <iGnome> ！！！！！！！！！
<cfy> ee又在乱扯了...谁来管管...
<iGnome> 书虫子
<hceasy> <iGnome> ！！！！！！！！！
<hceasy> 强烈抗议
<iGnome> look-ahead，还是听你说了，才知道的。 cfy
<reiv> cfy: http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/manual-camlp4/manual001.html
<reiv> cfy: 前面我说的也不是很准确
<cfy> iGnome: souka.....
<cfy> reiv: i don't care....
<iGnome> 啥
<cfy> reiv: 我学lisp去....
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 日语阿....不看片的?!
<iGnome> 给我看看
<fvw> cfy: ignome 说不清
<iGnome> fvw: .
<cfy> iGnome: 我都用快播.....
<cfy> iGnome: 有快播没...
<hceasy> <iGnome> (#‵′)凸
<iGnome> 不知道。 cfy
<fvw> cfy: 看什么
<cfy> iGnome: win下的软件...
<cfy> fvw: 毛....片
<fvw> cfy: 哦
<happyaron> 32位PAE内核ing
<iGnome> pps起来的时候，好像我就离开win了
<blueghost> 中国要破而后立呀。。。
<happyaron> NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
<iGnome> happyaron: 9494 我这也pae
 * reiv 看到pps第一反应是pulse per second ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 我没你那么多内存
<iGnome> happyaron: 为什么dest不说话了
<yangjia> oracle中的各种TOP环境变量要自己写还是有脚本可以用呢
<happyaron> iGnome: 寄两根内存过来
<happyaron> iGnome: 她上课忙。
<iGnome> 不为内存，干嘛pae
<happyaron> iGnome: 为NX
<blueghost> 中文域名 现在怎么样了
<reiv> 64bit有什么不好
<happyaron> iGnome: 如果有4G内存，我肯定用64位
<iGnome> 啥学校，我去举报。上课还挂机
<iGnome> 。。。
 * reiv 4G内存。
<iGnome> 64，有些软件不支持
<happyaron> iGnome: 32位PAE在>4G的时候效率下降25%
<happyaron> iGnome: multiarch
 * reiv 自从用了scala，4G也不够用了....
<iGnome> =4G
<lainme> =2G，64bit
<iGnome> .
<happyaron> iGnome: 对于ubuntu来说，这个值是>3G
<iGnome> lainme: 妹朵
<happyaron> iGnome: 因为ubuntu的内核设置有问题
<lemonhall>  reiv 这么夸张
<reiv> 据说某些多媒体的东西在64bit下面比较快
<iGnome> 胡说的吧。3G不是界限
<happyaron> 1G的表示64位时内存紧张。
<lainme> iGnome: ...32位有些软件不支持
<blueghost> 中文域名 现在怎么样了
<happyaron> iGnome: ubuntu内核保留1G
<happyaron> iGnome: :)
<happyaron> iGnome: 很虎的
<iGnome> 有些解码器，都没64的好的
 * reiv 用jet brain + sbt + android emulator基本就要用到swap了...
<happyaron> iGnome: 你还是用64位吧，32的程序也可以兼容。
<iGnome> 麻烦的。不要
<reiv> iGnome: 实在不行chroot个debian或ubuntu吧。
<iGnome> 不折腾。现在很好啊
<iGnome> 就是太好。天天没事做了
<iGnome> 我要回win去折腾。
<happyaron> iGnome: 你不如直接用64，linux上一点都不折腾
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 我最注重重装次数的。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 那么多内存烧得，可以拔下来给我，我用64的。
<happyaron> iGnome: 64没重装过，换32也还没重装。
<myke2> MaskRay: 含有负权边的min-cut是NPC么?
<happyaron> iGnome: 有时间重装才是天天没事做
<iGnome> 我可以交换内存条啊。汽车还要交换前后轮胎呢。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<happyaron> iGnome: 我的1G，你用你2G/4G的，咱俩交换下
<iGnome> 交换疼猪的内存条算了。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 已经决定交换你的了
<blueghost> 没人回答我的问题吗
<iGnome> . 我就放这里显摆。
<lemonhall> iGnome: 你有多少内存？
 * myke2 现在webqq怎么越来越花哨了
<lemonhall> iGnome: 8G？
<tenzu> 神又蛋疼菊痒了？
<iGnome> 不多啊。只是哈皮眼馋而已。 lemonhall
<lemonhall> tenzu: 果断爆之。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> 曾经炒得的沸沸扬扬的 中文域名， 怎么 不见生息了?
<blueghost> 有什么网站是 使用 中文域名 的
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你爆吧，我不敢
<iGnome> ⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻疼猪。
<lemonhall> ........................
<tenzu> 口口了啊
<iGnome> 啥字体哦
<lemonhall> iGnome: 这一串符号。。竟然竟然竟然竟然竟然竟然竟然。。。是一个连续技
<iGnome> 当然
<cfy> ⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻
<lemonhall> iGnome: 奥奥。。。最后那个符号最给力
<cfy> 我这里是分开的.
<tenzu> 今天在家呆一天，热死了
 * lemonhall 果断保存之
<iGnome> lol
<blueghost> tenzu:) 被虐狂， 叫人 暴 自己???
<iGnome> ⇶⇸→↣↦
<tenzu> 我这里看到是口口
<fillayu> 你们一般用什么播放器
<lemonhall> ⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻
<tenzu> 爱疯sb了
<blueghost> 曾经炒得的沸沸扬扬的 中文域名， 怎么 不见生息了?
<lemonhall> 我这里效果异常好，OPERA报告
<blueghost> 有什么网站是 使用 中文域名 的
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我啊
<tenzu> 鸡点CN
<iGnome> 那还不如 鸡点叉叉
<ofan> blueghost: 中文域名就是扯淡的
<tenzu> 明天我查log，你们两个死定了
<ofan> blueghost: 个那啥中文邮箱
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<iGnome> 今天就封了2个。论坛最近注册蛮乱的。
<jiero>  fillayu: 没有啥一般。
<pointerroyden> 马上考试了……
<alvin_rxg> 我的也封了吗？
<iGnome> 。
<blueghost> 英国人看中国学生：为什么只和中国人在一起？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 封了什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没啥
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那个问题没等你回答去h陪儿子去玩了。 你在国外会感到孤单吗
<alvin_rxg> 不会
<MaskRay> myke2: 负权的话怎么定义
<iGnome> 中国人出去，漂白不了啊。你看 tenzu。都黑了
<myke2> MaskRay: [S, T]
<tenzu> 昨天论坛封了个骂街的，也没见疯狂反扑，真没劲
<tenzu> iGnome: 关我毛事
<iGnome> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<^k^> iGnome:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> iGnome:) ..... 他去了非洲???
<iGnome> 去了亚热带
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<blueghost> o
<tenzu> 我以后要跟胸毛男混，专门爆神菊
<iGnome> 又乱说话
<iGnome> jyf现在可老实了的
<tenzu> 被你欺负的
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 受虐狂啊
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我没啊
<iGnome> 啦。 wzssyqa 也可以欺负 tenzu的
<iGnome> 虽然是听差了意思
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 没有，我也是专门挑战神的
<iGnome> @@
<iGnome> 磁盘企鹅。看来最近也闲
<blueghost> iGnome:) 别再暴 tenzu 了， 再暴2, 他就得 改 tentenzu 了
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 要不要给神禁言？
<iGnome> :P
<tenzu> 神是irc公敌
<iGnome> 别乱说
<blueghost> tenzu 是反神的领袖
 * wzssyqa 坚决支持tenzu的搞神事业
<tenzu> 高举爆神旗帜
<iGnome> 反啥。疼猪没啥比我高级的。
<lemonhall> ................................
<iGnome> 打不赢的
<iGnome> 没希望的
<lemonhall> 基佬们~~~
<iGnome> 又不会掐架
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 【崋】代開上海货物销售發票【136|3258|7472】 【验后付款】刘生 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327112&p=2284449#p2284449 【崋】代開上海货物销售發&#31080;【136|3258|7472】 【验后付款】刘生【崋】代開上海货物销售發&#31080;【136|3258|7472】 【验后付款】刘生【崋】代開上海货物销售發&#31080;【136|3258|7472】 【验后 ...
<blueghost> iGnome:) 他的够长
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> iGnome: 吃的没你高级，拉的还没你高级么？
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hata> 玩什么
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> tenzu: 删广告。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 赤裸裸的垃圾
<hata> 连连看？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 神权限和你一样的
<sikao_lfs> 那个帖子该去删掉了
<tenzu> happyaron: 爱疯登录中
<happyaron> ...
<iGnome> 都是狒狒害我的。本来我的权限高的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 草的类，为什么aria2c 下载个东西这么慢啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gfw的功效？
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 再接再厉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: webqq 登不上啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不可能
<iGnome> 啥。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, web2.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都半天了没反应啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我天天挂
<blueghost> 海归当官 大有前途。 alvin_rxg 你们回来吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: aria2c -x 16 http://
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 当个官
<iGnome> tenzu: 你认了吧。不准造反
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 当茅厕的管？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 当茅厕的官？
<kenifanying> 问个外行的问题，对于采用linux的服务器而言，有必要再加上硬件防火墙吗？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 有
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 有
<iGnome> 都是js。别信。 kenifanying
<never> 想问大家点问题
<kenifanying> 硬件防火墙=嵌入试linux吗？
<tenzu> iGnome: 但我在精神上要反抗
<gebjgd> happyaron, 果然快了1k/s
<wzssyqa> never: 直接问
<never> 我想安装个没有x的debian，要下哪种livecd
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> happyaron, 又慢了
<iGnome> tenzu: 不是吧。我最照顾你的啊
<myke2> never: 不是livecd
<happyaron> never: netinst
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我靠。
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 去删贴，打不开论坛了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: de 的网速也那么悲剧？
<iGnome> 怎么可能
<blueghost> 始终无法忘记英语里的一句习惯用语：“把你丢在唐人街”——西方家长们常常用这具话来威吓不听话的小孩子。
<iGnome> 飞快的。 happyaron
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: webqq time out
<tenzu> iGnome: 你飞信从来不回我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, web2.qq.com?
<never> 谢谢大家~~
<alvin_rxg> yo
<happyaron> iGnome: 我现在访问受阻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不能啊
<kenifanying> 我也纳闷，搜了下，貌似都是用的Linux，对于大型服务器（IBM 那类的大型的）,硬件防火墙有什么作用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里正在聊啊
<iGnome> tenzu: 你哪里发过。今天倒是别人发过
<happyaron> never: netinst，不到200M的那个
<iGnome> happyaron: 你用8000
<happyaron> never: 安完基本系统之后自己再按需安装。
<happyaron> iGnome: 我就用着那个呢
<kenifanying> iptables加上selinux应该差不多了，那个硬件的有什么优势？
<iGnome> 那没道理嘛
<tenzu> iGnome: 我向你保证，昨天发过
<wzssyqa> never: 网速好 business card 也行
<iGnome> tenzu: 没见
<happyaron> kenifanying: 不占用你系统资源
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/I45Ez
<never> 40M的那个呢？我现在正在下rescue..standard..还有你说的那个netinst，能不能跟我解释下都是什么？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你用的什么破手机
<happyaron> never: 40那个也行，但是基本系统需要在线安装
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是为啥学的haskell?
<never> 那rescue和standard呢，都有什么区别？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 真那样的话，感觉用一台赛扬cpu的旧机器做防火墙也可以跟他比了，而且便宜……
<wzssyqa> never: 一个包多，一个包少
<happyaron> kenifanying: 如果你能做那就行
<happyaron> kenifanying: 如果是给别人做，那不要心疼钱给自己添麻烦
<MaskRay> cfy: 对 Perl 失去兴趣，但又不想学 Python，想尝试函数式语言，并且发现 Haskell 是学术的，ghc 执行效率很高
<kenifanying> happyaron, 硬件防火墙差不多也就是iptables/selinux吧？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 偶尔加snort
<kenifanying> happyaron, 或者是netbsd?
<cfy> MaskRay: 确实很学术.文档也不错......
<happyaron> kenifanying: 似乎没selinux啥事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.org/149618
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这次坚持学习下lisp试试,希望不要悲剧....
<never> 从名字上来看。。好像一个是急救盘~~一个是标准盘，最让我迷茫的就是急救盘怎么比标准盘还大，呵呵
<blueghost> 瑞士是不是福利相当好的， 对于新移民呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哎
<happyaron> never: 下netinst
<never> 恩~~都在下
<never> 我去体会下区别，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人品问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我外行，真觉得买那个是鸡肋，几万到几十万的价格……真不如再买个服务器做防火墙便宜……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 终于登录上了
<never> 谢谢大家~~
<happyaron> kenifanying: 看你给谁用啦。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 就一个服务器的话买啥防火墙，如果是一堆服务器再考虑
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你是不是总和中国人一堆
<blueghost> http://overseas.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20110422/323204.html
<blueghost> 是不是和这个相似
<Fox78> 請問，我的Ubuntu有時候某個軟件裏面，按鍵會出問題，按下一次K，出兩個KK。怎麽回事？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 对，有8、9十个中国人一堆
<kenifanying> happyaron, 用win做服务器的，然后再花个几万几十万去买硬件防火墙的，真不知道怎么想的……
<hata> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sidebar-makeup/
<hata> 求关注
<gebjgd> kenifanying, linux服务器也未必安全
<myke2> windows server 2008 听说还不错的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道万一我也出去了，还能不能 找到中国人原意接受我成他们一堆呢。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 有钱呗
<alvin_rxg> ...
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 蒽，这个是，但是那个说win不安全，然后去买用linux的硬件防火墙的就得说他们有问题……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 一台机器买防火墙，就是有钱
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 大多数都会买的把
<kenifanying> happyaron, 就是一群服务器去买感觉买来也是鸡肋……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 出于安全考虑
<happyaron> kenifanying: 不鸡肋
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 就不知道干嘛不直接用Linux……干脆
<happyaron> kenifanying: 听 gebjgd ，他专业
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 服务器和防火墙分开
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 就算用了linux做服务器
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 还是要买硬件防火墙
<kenifanying> happyaron, 那问下，一群服务器的话，让其中一台做路由，防火墙，这样可以不？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 不过现在很少有用win做服务器的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我还是别去欧美那么高级的地方了， 去越南算了
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 除非有特定的应用
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 听说越南 那边好找 老婆
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不如去朝鲜
<iGnome> blueghost: 额。那地方，你会被抢的
<happyaron> kenifanying: 厉害一点的可以直接用路由器来处理了吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 朝鲜不错
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 从一个 围墙跳到另一个围墙???
<gebjgd> blueghost, 那里的女人会为了你的一包方便面和你过一辈子
<kenifanying> happyaron,那个做路由防火墙的，降低点其它应用的负载，也可以吧？是不是这样的话还不如买个防火墙便宜？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 个人以为路由器还是用硬件的好
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 真的?
<happyaron> kenifanying: maybe
<iGnome> 硬件的不灵活
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 王筝 - 玩具
<happyaron> iGnome: 质量好的话稳定啊
<happyaron> iGnome: 可靠啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听听newage
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 越南有个 女的 拍色情片很注明呢， 还是和老外 干的
<kenifanying> happyaron, 是因为硬件的负载好些，好是安全性考虑？
<iGnome> 不适应世界的变化啊。 happyaron
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 提高欣赏水平
<iGnome> kenifanying: 可靠些嘛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 毕业了会回来吗，还是象 gebjgd 那样留在德国
<happyaron> kenifanying: 专门为它要完成的任务设计啊
<fillayu> 你们用什么音乐播放器
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 怎么学校一堆学的都win？？
<happyaron> iGnome: 那时候就用通用芯片呗
<happyaron> iGnome: 价格便宜了
<iGnome> 这没通用的芯片吧
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 因为是标准
<kenifanying> happyaron, 这个理由到可以……
<iGnome> 都是每个公司自己改写的
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 我上大学的时候有linux的课程了
<gebjgd> k
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 操作系统
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 我01级的
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 现在也有……但是讲的很少……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 本来大学就是自学的地方
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 大学给你的不是文凭
<iGnome> happyaron: 有 g f w 的芯片买没
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 是自学的能力
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 而且讲的很差，还用的古董级的RH9
<iGnome> 我要
<sikao_lfs> 我上大学的时候连C++正式标准还没出来。
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 无所谓
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你到了工作岗位，做的东西未必是学校讲过的
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 也才刚前几时出来吧……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 自学能力是重要的
<happyaron> iGnome: 有卖的，曙光嘛
<iGnome> 啥曙光？我们这就有一个，做电视机的曙光。倒闭了
<metbsd> win很少服务器？那些exchange服务器是linux上的吗
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 97年上大学，学化学。。。。。就大一有计算机。。。。其他的都摇瓶子去了。
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: 摇。。。脑袋。 hehe
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 蒽，我就很讨厌上那种照着书本念的老师上的课，最恶心的是特爱点名啥的，想翘都翘不了
<happyaron> sikao_lfs: 您最后这个描述真形象
<iGnome> 就没自动点的设备？要人摇？ sikao_lfs
<sikao_lfs> 我大学4年，洗了2年试管。。。。
<blueghost> 西方的总统回一个人出来买吃的吗
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 我是一直死活想进化学系，但是人家就是不要我，把我扔到通信……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 哪个大学？
<iGnome> 化学的，挣钱
<iGnome> 可配毒品
<sikao_lfs> 不会吧。当时通讯是热门的，化学是冷门啊。。。
<blueghost> 会和·平民搭一辆公交车的吗
<kenifanying> happyaron, 保密……学校化学很厉害，但是通信垃圾……
<happyaron> iGnome: 那是自己寻死
<happyaron> kenifanying: 北大 南大 吉大？
<iGnome> happyaron: 有蛮多，都这样想的啊
<blueghost> iGnome:) 可配瘦肉精
<kenifanying> happyaron, 本以为像化学这种冷门专业因该没问题……
<sikao_lfs> 估计是吉林大学
<iGnome> blueghost: 也是
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 还要差的啦……
<iGnome> 差不差。在自己。 kenifanying
<happyaron> iGnome: 真正好的老师，会在让你真的明白，学化学万万不可涉毒，否则就是死路一条
<iGnome> 和学校没关系
<happyaron> kenifanying: 是吉大不？
<iGnome> happyaron: 那是
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 就一普通211，但是地质,化学，物理，考古之类的不错……看我ip应该可以猜到……
 * wzlxx`` 看到我名字后面的``我就知道我掉了很多次了
<iGnome> wzlxx``: 你故意的？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 你ipv6好不好。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在和 黑丝袜 谈情说爱吗
<kenifanying> happyaron, ipv6很好查呀……
<happyaron> 咋查？
 * adam8157 无聊啊
<iGnome> lemonhall: 你个贱人。还在搞那
<chgtg> sikao_lfs: 学化学的？
<wzlxx``> 汗… iGnome 网的问题
<sikao_lfs> happyaron: 哈哈，其实学化学的学校，如果实验器材充足，资金有保障，从长远看还是不错的。毒这个问题，其实基本都是有毒的。简直就没什么东西无毒，不过有些能产生精神依赖罢了。
<iGnome> wzlxx``: 你看ff。都掉2圈了。lol
<sikao_lfs> 是，我学化学，最后工作点却是通讯。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 西北？
<happyaron> sikao_lfs: :)
<chgtg> sikao_lfs: 8错！呵呵
<kenifanying> happyaron, 以前高中的时候，一个老教授给我们讲过它们学校教授去造毒的事……
<aBiNg> iGnome: 没个好用的 gnuplot 前端？
<happyaron> kenifanying: :)
<kenifanying> happyaron, 刚才透露的太多了……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啊。。。的确是在和丝袜聊天
<lemonhall> iGnome: 啥？
<iGnome> aBiNg: 。这没见过。前端。直接写
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 羡慕你
<iGnome> aBiNg: 用的很少。
<sikao_lfs> 恩，我们当时也听说有学生出来，用麻黄提练麻黄碱。。。。
 * chgtg 这里学化学也不少呀！
<aBiNg> iGnome: 找几个，都古董啊...
<sikao_lfs> 提炼方法居然都是学校学的。
<blueghost> bing - bing is not google
<lemonhall> blueghost: 才交往几天而已，羡慕啥啊，姑娘家对我也有点兴趣，看得出来是专程上手机QQ过来和我聊天。。。挺好的。。。。
<iGnome> 难的。 aBiNg 不商业。没好前端
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 化学败类……
<aBiNg> iGnome: 想去维护 gnuplotfortran 项目了，最后一次更新还是 05 年...
<lemonhall> sikao_lfs: 去看一个片子吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还好没上 这。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 我高一就知道怎么弄芥子气，要是有材料……
<lemonhall> kenifanying: sikao_lfs 制毒师
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么时候也让她来这，给我们看看
<iGnome> aBiNg: 干嘛搞这么偏的去维护啊
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。。。。。。
 * reiv quit
<lemonhall> kenifanying: sikao_lfs 那个片子看完基本也知道该怎么搞这些了。。。制毒师
<lemonhall> blueghost: 额。。。。
<aBiNg> iGnome: 嗯？接口的，给 fortran 的，貌似这个还比较“新”点
<iGnome> blueghost: irc视频？
<fillayu> kenifanying  你在搞LFS？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 结婚了再说。。。都是浮云
<kenifanying> lemonhall,稍微懂点有机都会弄……
<iGnome> aBiNg: 你还和fortran有关啊。学了这？
<wzlxx```> iGnome: 怎么能让shell打开窗口程序不往终端输出？？？
<kenifanying> fillayu, 没有啊……
<blueghost> iGnome:)
<kenifanying> fillayu, 怎么说？
<sikao_lfs> 直接杀死人的毒，基本太容易了，就是量多量少的问题。那种杀人武器讲究效率。。。。。至于我们普通人说的毒品，主要是产生精神依赖问题。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 结婚了，连你都不上了
<fillayu> sikao_lfs  在搞LFS？
<iGnome> wzlxx``: . 重定位？
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...................
<iGnome> 吃掉输出。导入文件等。 wzlxx```
<iGnome> @@ 3个```
<sikao_lfs> fillayu: 业余玩玩，现在还有问题呢。。。。
<blueghost> 我想不明白干嘛那么喜欢瘦肉啊。 我买菜 都总买肥肉。
<wzlxx```> iGnome: 汗，我也没办法…
<aBiNg> iGnome: 啊？都用了几年了啊...计算都这个
<blueghost> 肥肉不好吃过瘦肉？
<wzlxx```> iGnome: 怎么弄？
<iGnome> wzlxx```: 就是我说的那些啊
<fillayu> sikao_lfs  这个需要花不少折腾时间
<iGnome> aBiNg: 我以为你不计算了。以后做事，真搞专业？
<aBiNg> iGnome: 这位哥的代码风格很不喜欢，一眼就不想继续了..
<iGnome> wzlxx```: 等下，我找一个县城的
<wzlxx```> iGnome: 我想用zsh里的文件关联
<aBiNg> iGnome: 倒不搞，那搞什么？你收我不？
<iGnome> aBiNg: 看别人的代码，不如自己写
<iGnome> aBiNg: ..
<kenifanying> blueghost, 从小到大，饿死不吃肥肉
<iGnome> wzlxx```: zsh的。那我不知道啊
<aBiNg> iGnome: 可看那如何实现的，借想法来用
<wzlxx```> iGnome: 汗死…
<sikao_lfs> fillayu: 开始长，要2天左右，如果单纯的复制粘贴可能就18个小时左右。
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 为什么呢
<blueghost> 是不是我喜欢吃肥肉 是个 另类
<blueghost> http://x.limgs.cn/f1/g/110422/o201111115342424db12f80151ff.jpg
<kenifanying> blueghost, 绝对的另类……
<sikao_lfs> 这是我电脑测试结果。毕竟制作有等待错过的时间空隙。
<fillayu> sikao_lfs    很多过程，都不好理解
<iGnome> aBiNg: 前端，都复杂的啊。或者说，很简单的。看你走那边
<wzlxx```> iGnome: 你说的是定向到/dev/null
<iGnome> 人性化，就复杂
<sikao_lfs> 我推荐一个教材，冲天飞豹的。
<iGnome> wzlxx```: 随便，看你需要输出不
<blueghost> 。。。。。。。
<fillayu> sikao_lfs  大概的思路是，chroot 后，利用主系统的工具，构建，最后再编译内核
<sikao_lfs> 他有个博客青橄榄。
<sikao_lfs> 用冲天飞豹的做做，然后根据官网的LFS做。
<aBiNg> iGnome: 那项目不是前端，是接口，前端不去搞，费劲。gnuplot 自身还有 bug，搞到死啊
<aBiNg> 刚用个 every 命令，死活不行，无语了。 iGnome
<sikao_lfs> http://youbest.cublog.cn/
<iGnome> wzlxx```: 例子都在本本。现在没。就STDOUT操作下
<blueghost> 中国正为“后美国时代”做准备
<blueghost> 美国快衰落了， 中国腾飞了
<iGnome> aBiNg: 对自己有用的，才搞嘛
<blueghost> 我们该热烈地庆祝了
<wzlxx```> iGnome: o
<fillayu> 感觉 rhythm 挺鸡肋的
<ofan_> mocp无压力
<fillayu> 我很想把它删掉
<wzlxx```> ofan_: mocp在awesome里表现良好
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 查你的ip玩，发现结果是亚太地区……
<iGnome> mocp在conky的歌词显示脚本。要不。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 这个结果太那个了……
<ofan> 等着搞个集成
<ofan> 想把awesome换掉了
<aBiNg> iGnome: 那是。那项目我当然要用，且是 gnuplot 主页有链接的，只是太旧了
<sikao_lfs> 我也不明白这个，反正我在中国湖北。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 好歹日本韩国也好呀……
<happyaron> cfy: 打算办个release party不？
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 武大，华科的？
<fillayu> sikao_lfs  这是你的博客？
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 你的isp好厉害呀……
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 不是我博客，华工，那时叫华工
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 反正我上的时候叫华中理工大学。
<iGnome> aBiNg: 联系作者嘛。如果可以接手，再说
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 不是华中科技大学？
<fillayu> youbest 以前经常在linuxsir 碰到过
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 是的
<iGnome> happyaron: 你说的不错。最近谷歌快完蛋了
<sikao_lfs> 那时不叫，现在叫华科
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 我认识它启就叫华中科技大学……
<aBiNg> iGnome: GPL 哦，联系个甚啊
<cfy> happyaron: 啥?
<iGnome> aBiNg: 正式点点嘛
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 貌似在武汉人家觉得比武大还好……
<iGnome> 问下
<aBiNg> ..
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 只能说明我老了。。。。。。。
<aBiNg> iGnome: 还不定，只是冲动一下这样想。LOL
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, :-)，我很想知道你那ip怎么成亚太地区的……
<blueghost> 中国孩子则肚皮鼓鼓，面色红润，长大后服从领导，兢兢业业，领导让说什么就说什么，让做什么就做什么。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 然后以后我也想弄弄……
<iGnome> aBiNg: 其实多半
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 孩子 幼儿园交 一个学习卡， 读了什么书， 什么体会
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 哈哈，也许，据说当年有人（也许是我们华工的自吹）“学在华工，玩在武大，爱在华师”。。。。。我也不清楚。
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 我也不清楚这个ip的问题。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子自己做了一个故事， 我写了体会。 而也因此和母亲大吵了一顿
<lemonhall> blueghost: ?????????
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 玩在我们学校……在我这里……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啥故事？
<happyaron> cfy: 打算办release party不
<happyaron> iGnome: 我说啥了
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, “爱”貌似都用在师大上……
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 其实做为30多岁的人，现在回想起来，估计是那个华工家伙在自吹。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 从前 一个鬼和猫打架， 猫打不过，请老鼠帮忙。 老鼠将鬼打飞上天。鬼在天上打秋千。天烂了， 出来一老虎把鬼吃了
<sikao_lfs> 毕竟我们已经过了轻信的年龄。。。。。
<iGnome> happyaron: 额。你造谣过的吧。 lol 没说就算了
<cfy> happyaron: 什么的release?
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, :-) 顺口溜也是有点道理的……前人总结……
<iGnome> blueghost: 你这说的啥。nnnnd
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> cfy: 11.04
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 幼儿园交代 要做一本书， 可以用纸来做， 也可以用布来做
<cfy> happyaron: 你要办么?
<blueghost> iGnome:) 我儿子 做的故事。
<iGnome> @@@@@@@@@@@
<happyaron> cfy: canonical出小礼品，然后找一群人聚会交流技术，挂上ubuntu的名字谈点ubuntu的话题
<fillayu> 郁闷啊
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 也许，当时只觉得每晚晚自习都找不到位置，连图书馆都人满，所以也就相信了，也没去武大和华师考察。。。。当年。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 北京要办的
<cfy> happyaron: 跑到北京也太远了点....
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看火车...
<alick> 11.04 要办 release party 了么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子要用布来做， 说坚固。 但母亲 要用纸来做。 说老师 没要求 用布来做。
<sikao_lfs> 当时武汉主政的是你们武大的，我们当时好像有个人自嘲，我们只出将才，还没出帅才。。。。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 我高中一个化学老师，湖北人，就一直跟我们说，华科比武大好……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说用布做麻烦， 不够时间。 用纸来做
<lemonhall> blueghost: 母亲？？？？？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我就觉得奇怪了， 用布来做也可以， 为什么要按老师的来做。 1， 这是 儿子的选择。2，做不做的了要你来想？
<cfy> happyaron: 还要转车的.....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 现在是两个并列吧……
<sikao_lfs> 后来我们那个周济好像上去了，当市长吧，再就到中央当教育部长，他是我们最后年的校长。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 谁母亲？
<microcai> http://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/04/gpg-%E7%AD%BE%E5%90%8D%E4%B8%8E%E5%8A%A0%E5%AF%86/
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我母亲。
<happyaron> cfy: 我是说，你要不要在本地办一个
<microcai> see it
<happyaron> cfy: canonical提供礼品支持
<lemonhall> blueghost: 额。。。。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 周济很多人骂他
<microcai> ^K^ 就敢BS我的 url!
<cfy> happyaron: 你说在温州么?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 婆媳关系啊。。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<iGnome> happyaron: 典范。。咋不提供美女的。
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 你们武大可有百年历史，我们学校好像是新中国成立后建的，很短，
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。。你应该先搞定你母亲
<happyaron> iGnome: 典范也没女的
<iGnome> 这样 cfy 会坐飞机去的。
<cfy> happyaron: 温州哪有人谈linux阿.
<happyaron> iGnome: 有，但是不多
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<happyaron> cfy: 离哪个城市近呢
<^k^> microcai, 我已经失去了的背景下，不明身份的人。  ㍮ 
<happyaron> cfy: 大城市
<cfy> happyaron: 我么?我在温州....
<happyaron> cfy: 或者大学里应该有用linux的
<happyaron> cfy: 你找找本市的大学，看能不能办？
<ofan> happyaron: release party怎么搞
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 中国历史悠久，不还是比不上只有300多年的美国
<cfy> happyaron: 少....
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying: 恩，我就不好说了。当时我记得他当校长，好像搞了个香港同学校友会什么的，可能募集了很多钱。
<cfy> happyaron: 我想想.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再者 她说 用布麻烦， 老师是用 针 秀的。 我就奇怪了，为什么用针来秀呢， 用 油性笔来画不行吗。 要你来替我儿子 思考？？ 就算我儿子不知天高地厚，做不完， 不也是儿子自己的事情吗
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 华科就是有钱……
<microcai> kenifanying:  雅山之后，再无中国
<happyaron> ofan: 找个场地，有电的，然后大家聚一起聊聊经验，组织点活动，安排一两个演讲，装装系统解决点问题
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying:  说不定我因此能多做几个化学实验，至少我不能说他坏话。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 她 1 啥事都要替我儿子思考，2 “长大后服从领导，兢兢业业，领导让说什么就说什么，让做什么就做什么”。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 把 release 加 /topic 里吧
<kenifanying> microcai, 什么雅山之后？
<happyaron> ofan: 如果在餐馆，可以一边吃吃喝喝一边搞定
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ok
<kenifanying> microcai, 我语文没学好
<microcai> kenifanying:  宋皇帝雅山跳海啊
<jimmyxu> happyaron: = =...
<ofan> happyaron: 我也想搞个...
<happyaron> ofan: 能弄到多少人？
<ofan> happyaron: 不知道. - -
<happyaron> ofan: 我说参加
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我干嘛要替儿子思考啊， 为啥一定要按老师的做。 做成一本书，符合要求，用布来做，也没有违反。 干嘛不能用布。
<happyaron> ofan: 想想
<kenifanying> microcai, 诶，好吧……不过不懂怎么得出的再无中国……有关系？
<happyaron> ofan: 你出国内快递费的话，就可以给你礼品
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有问题，为什么不想 什么更好的办法可以解决。
<ofan> happyaron: 快递 多少钱?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在知道 为什么中国的教育怎么烂了吧
<happyaron> ofan: 估计也就20上下吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 替孩子思考，一定要按老师的做。
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 不多,什么时候release?
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 其实汉族文化在，汉族历史在，怎么个崖山后再无中国。。。
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 4月28日发布|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... 汉族的文化在么？
<happyaron> ofan: 5月7号到22号的任何一天办都行
<microcai> jimmyxu:  ,,, ,,,
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我只要 符合 老师的要求，儿子按自己的想法做，就是儿子的创新， 不管好坏
<microcai> jimmyxu:  给我 op ..
<happyaron> ofan: 不过你得告诉我能弄到多少人
<fillayu> 为何可以不通过密码，点关机，直接关掉？
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 长大后服从领导，兢兢业业，领导让说什么就说什么，让做什么就做什么。
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 好,我得先联系下
<microcai> happyaron:  搞讲座啊，我专程去北京一下
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 一直在，而且民族还是汉族主体，新中国刚解放时95%以上的比例。
<happyaron> ofan: 24号前给我消息
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... 汉族的历史在么？
<happyaron> ofan: 25号申请礼品
<ofan> happyaron: 好吧
<ofan> OK
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 难道不在？
<happyaron> microcai: 随你
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  有谁还穿汉服？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道为什么中国的孩子没有创新精神了吧，有点苗头，就让家长的 代替思考和按要求做，给磨灭了
<kenifanying> microcai, 你可以像韩愈那样直承秦汉……复兴文化
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 不欢迎？
<microcai> happyaron: 我过去讲 ....
<happyaron> microcai: 欢迎，别吵架就行 :-P
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 哈哈，这个你问当初的赵紫阳，
<happyaron> microcai: speaker已经满了
<happyaron> microcai: 下次如何，11月
<happyaron> microcai: 下次我在北京，这次不一定
<kenifanying> microcai, 唐朝人有穿汉朝服装？
<microcai> happyaron:  er , 我已经在UK了
<happyaron> microcai: :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别人的孩子 都只会 规规矩矩， 像个好孩子一样， 家长说什么就说什么。
<jimmyxu> 帝都有讲座了？
<happyaron> microcai: uk应该也有release party
<ofan> blueghost: 赞同
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 另外由于当时人口增长过快，棉花麻产量太低，所以衣服上百姓出问题了。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: release party啊
<cfy> happyaron: 我问问老师啥的.看看能不能举办.
<happyaron> jimmyxu: shlug在找人组织上海的，但是木有人啊木有人
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 赵紫阳汉人？
<happyaron> cfy: Great
<ofan> blueghost: 父母 老师 同龄人的想法对小孩影响太大了
<cfy> happyaron: 主要问题.可能是温州没氛围..
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 估计这次是没戏了，等10.10去shlug~
<ofan> 上海都木有人?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 至少 我的孩子 还可以 自己做故事。 内容不重要，重要的 这些完全是他自己的想象。 虽然没什么逻辑可言
<kenifanying> blueghost, 最好就是抓大的方向，小的地方，他自己去做就是了……爱咋地咋地，问你的时候，你就说你自己看……
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢谢
<happyaron> cfy: 不是技术讲座
<happyaron> cfy: 就是最普通的用户之间的交流
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 服装不算什么，其实所谓的现在的唐装，什么汉服，真难想象，当初多少老百姓能穿的上。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 1110吧
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 哦typo= =
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 没错……
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... ... 错了。当时的百姓富有多了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，其实我将来有孩子。。基本会保持怂管得态度。。。。。。倒不是什么特别原因，是估计没精力管
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.这个.是不是可以借个教室,然后,有兴趣的人过来.然后随便交流下么?
<happyaron> cfy: 对的
<kenifanying> microcai, 那还有朱门酒肉臭，路有冻死骨……
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  百姓穷的朝代只有3个： 秦. 清，后清
<happyaron> cfy: 然后组织者做点问答、安排个演讲啥的，把奖品发一发
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 我知道，到现在棉花和麻都不够中国人解决穿衣服问题。也许我们10年内最多就2套衣服穿。一年四季。
<microcai> kenifanying:  可是秀才写这样的诗句不会死
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.这种没弄过.估计比较麻烦.不知道教室能不能批出来.
<happyaron> cfy: 随便聊点和自由软件相关的话题，当然不能直接忽视ubuntu。。。
<kenifanying> microcai, 好吧……
<happyaron> cfy: 如果就是校内的，可以让社团申请
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 现在合成的衣服也有很多
<cfy> happyaron: 社团...
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 也许你年龄小，还在轻信什么很多，但是产量问题是不会出问题的。
<happyaron> cfy: 如果允许校外的，就得和老师谈了
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 还是在大学找地方？感觉现在挺多活动都去咖啡店什么的
<happyaron> cfy: 你看怎么方便怎么来
<cfy> happyaron: 我们学校社团都是打酱油的...
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  。。。 ?
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 需要费用啊，也不是所有大学生都愿意出。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你要在你们那里办？
<kenifanying> microcai, 我对先秦历史感兴趣点，秦之后，尤其独尊儒术之后的历史……有点乏味……
<cfy> happyaron: 那我问问同学,有没有相关社团.
 * alick 求 release party 时间，地点哇
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 恩，我学化学，中国解决穿衣服是因为化纤工业的发展。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我看看......如果可以可以拿奖品阿...
<ofan> alick: 各地都有...
<sikao_lfs> 这是煤和石油里提炼的结果。。。
<happyaron> 帝都是5月8号/15号的样子
<alick> ofan: beijing 到
<ofan> alick: 如果有人组织的话
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 可惜没有机会学了……
 * microcai 中国认为问题解决都是因为美帝国主义来啦
 * microcai 中国任何问题解决都是因为美帝国主义来啦
<edison0354> alick: 5月7号，北邮
<happyaron> edison0354: 时间没定。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦……
<microcai> edison0354:  .. 正号答辩 ...
<microcai> edison0354:  .. 正好答辩 ...
<edison0354> microcai: 你又不在帝都……
<happyaron> edison0354: 你看我哪里有发公告，只是透口风大概在那几天
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 专门过去捧场
<edison0354> happyaron: 没上论坛……
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 不是，当初新中国，很伟大，是个英雄时代，。。。。。被否定后，他们就有了你这个言论。。。。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  伟大个毛
<edison0354> happyaron: 魔都的也不知道谁办啊
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 先自己创造问题，然后解决了，说自己很伟大
<alick> edison0354: :) 地点ok了
<happyaron> edison0354: shlug在找人
<sikao_lfs> 中国化纤工业跟中美建交有关系，建交后，中国就跟日本建交，他们用当时的轻工业来补偿曾经的战争行为。。。。
<edison0354> alick: ？
 * edison0354 打水去了
<alick> edison0354: 北邮是吧
<edison0354> alick: 恩
<alick> edison0354: ok，你可以打水去了
<edison0354> alick: 学院路这边，北影南面～
<cfy> happyaron: 我同学说.他们社团联可以搞
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 不对吧, 先中日, 后中美
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ppa里的hotot缩址无法用啊
<happyaron> cfy: 告诉我规模，然后决定奖品数量
<cfy> happyaron: 都具体有那些奖品呢?
<ealgeqing> 各位晚上好
<soiamso> sikao_lfs:  其实生物工程的改进，比化纤更重要
<ealgeqing> 晕 改错东西了
<sikao_lfs> myke2: 具体的我不清楚。但是中国和西方缓和是上个世纪70年代后，以中美建交为标志事件的。
<happyaron> cfy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-April/006752.html
<happyaron> cfy: 奖品不是要多少给多少，但会尽量满足
<happyaron> cfy: 不会很可怜
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 疑似 works for me...
<happyaron> jimmyxu: o?
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 能搞到多少人非法集会？
<ealgeqing> 有谁有 龙枪编年史 英文 txt吗？或者下载连接也可以 放手机里 没事看看
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<jimmyxu> happyaron: NWPU的社团就一废柴…
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 哦，你说hotot
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 能召集本地其他爱好者吗
 * microcai 神吗技术的改进，都没有市场重要！
<sikao_lfs> 当初中国为了狂赶上世界，英雄时代的人民创造了奇迹。。。。轻工业有所忽略，后来70年代从外国搞技术，搞到不少。衣服问题当时中国棉花和麻的产量，一年只够所有人一个裤衩2个背心，，，，，基本上10年你才2套衣服穿到底。所以毛主席的睡衣打了29个补丁，补丁上套补丁。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 或者学生啥的
<mayli> 上不去网……
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么爱好者
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 西安认识的不多 ;(
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 如果给别的学校发通知，能弄到多少？
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  少来。他特供的东西特别多
<happyaron> blueghost: 开源软件
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦， 什么软件
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你还年轻。轻信了很多东西。
<happyaron> blueghost: 开源软件
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 电子科大据说有几个，其它就不知道了…
<happyaron> ...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦，没具体的，就是开源软件吗
<happyaron> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> happyaron:) 集会？活动？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 能搞出20人就差不多可以发点礼品给你们了。
<sikao_lfs> 你可以去看看水利吧。那个时代最英雄的行为也许就是修的水利。也是最有成就的。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... 你说的东西，是我年轻的时候轻信的
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 轻信什么了
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 给社团派派礼品倒还可能，不过聚会的希望不大…
<ealgeqing> happyaron:  成都这边有吗？最好是学校里  估计我们学校没几个人搞这个
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不聚会不派礼品
<microcai> happyaron: 你很有钱啊
<happyaron> ealgeqing: 那边有人联系我，但我回复了还没再有回音
<happyaron> microcai: 没有
<blueghost> happyaron:) 召集开源软件爱好者？
<ealgeqing> 哦 呵呵
<happyaron> microcai: 礼品canonical出，邮费到付或canonical出
<cfy> happyaron: 我同学说.外面来人是可以的.
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 算了，不争了。反正讨论历史也是为了解决现实，等那天无产阶级革命胜利了。历史就会改正确的。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 开发的，还是用的。还是什么都包
<happyaron> cfy: great
<kenifanying> happyaron, 召集完，然后呢？
<happyaron> blueghost: 都包括
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<happyaron> kenifanying: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-April/006752.html
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 赞同……
<cfy> happyaron: 不过不知道有没有人会来.而且,去哪里请人演讲呢?
<ealgeqing> happyaron: 我们学校有一个三叶草协会 是基于linux平台的 但是不知道他们玩得什么系统  据说是工具控
<Loongjiang> microcai: hello
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 轻信什么了
<happyaron> cfy: 这个就看你们自己了，讲讲自己在社区里的经验体会，或者使用经验啥的也可以
<microcai> Loongjiang: h i
<microcai> Loongjiang: hi
<cfy> happyaron: 但是不能确定来的人数阿.
<happyaron> cfy: 如果没演讲，做点问答一类的活动也行
<happyaron> cfy: 估计下。
<blueghost> happyaron:) ubuntu ?
<cfy> happyaron: 50~150吧
<happyaron> cfy: 这个数量可以了啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我问的多余了
<happyaron> cfy: blueghost :)
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 比如你认为什么 面就能让朝鲜姑娘跟你走。。。。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 我没这样认为啊
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 要真是那样，也许中国东北就没光棍汉。。。。
<knownbad> 那里有朝鲜姑娘？  我也要
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 哦，北韩。。。。
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 哦。看来我搞错了。好像前面我看谁这么认为的。
<Loongjiang> microcai:where is the 2.6.38 kernel to download?
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 不是我说的，我想移民到越南，有个人说一个方便面就可以 让 越南姑娘 跟我一辈子
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:)
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ... ... google
<knownbad> Loongjiang: kernel.org
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 哈哈。。。反正天真的话。。。。。。
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 没品位  我给你分析分析
<cfy> happyaron: 要不我先估计下人数.什么时候要定下来?
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 不好意思，搞错了。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 发布日期那一天？确定没？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 社区里的经验体会， 但我不知道，我是社区内的，还是社区外的
<blueghost> happyaron:) 怎么界定内外呢。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 跳票不？要是跳的话就该改名11.05了
<happyaron> cfy: 26号前告诉我
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<blueghost> happyaron:) 单用 ubuntu 算不算
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 分析什么
<Loongjiang> knownbad: only 2.6.38-r4 on kernel.org
<kenifanying> longjiang: http://mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn/
<happyaron> kenifanying: 29/30
<happyaron> blueghost: ...
<happyaron> kenifanying: 不跳
<happyaron> blueghost: 算
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<kenifanying> happyaron, 估计也怕被人说……今年有点晚……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 据说电大那边有希望20个左右= =在问
<blueghost> happyaron:) 艾，算了，看来茂名也只有我一个勉强可以拉一下社区的边角了
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 西电的？
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: y
<knownbad> Loongjiang: 不是有 stable 2.6.28.4 吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 自愿会很少.怎么让同学们知道诗歌问题.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你和咖啡太多吗，今天
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 哪个院的？偶有几个很好的同学在那里……
<cfy> happyaron: 自愿会很少.怎么让同学们知道是个问题.
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 1.黑人不说了吧。估计你也不会要。2。俄罗斯女人听说基本不外嫁，不想了。3.韩国女人看着漂亮小心给你生个孩子是畸形。4.日本美国欧洲 基本都差不多了，太远了，太｀｀｀。5.南亚那边的特能生，小心养不起。6.中国女人很难，比例不协调。综上所述：去去个朝鲜姑娘吧！你懂的 哈哈 太长了 我和我朋友讨论出来的结果 哈哈
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 自己不是…也是认识那边的同学
<knownbad> blueghost: 是啊，跟你一起幻想这越南姑娘。。。
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 这个分析怎么样 哈哈？
<happyaron> cfy: 这要看组织者智慧 :)
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 我不担心婚姻，我担心我儿子。 你和 lemonhall 说吧。 他在 这方面有需求
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵.我问问看.有没有最低人数限制的?
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 那西交大的？
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 高三党飘过
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 诶，……不是要高考了……你还搞这个？
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: :)
<ealgeqing> jimmyxu: 没事 你可以去体验体验 大学嘛
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想移民，因为儿子也要移民。 再这样下去， 我儿子不笨也得笨
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 觉得还是高考重要些，虽然我鄙视高考，但是现实就是你考上好学校就是真理……
<Cherrot> 求救，请问如何卸掉专有驱动？ 我安装了专有驱动后选择系统进入后直接黑屏
<knownbad> blueghost: 要是没遇上湖北姑娘，我可能今天会娶个越南姑娘。
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 这些以后可以做……
<microcai> jimmyxu: 惊现另一个高三党
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: sjtu
<jimmyxu> microcai: :)
 * Cherrot 求救，请问如何卸掉专有驱动？ 我安装了专有驱动后选择系统进入后直接黑屏
<happyaron> cfy: 最好能~50吧
<microcai> Cherrot:  。。。 。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 这样发礼品时比较方便
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.如果强迫的话...可以有...
<blueghost> knownbad:) ........, 湖北姑娘 也和你在美国 ???
<Cherrot> 是我舍友……很悲催
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我也是高三党，而且是要考的。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 什么礼品。 能发来回机票就行
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 老大加油~ pm
<knownbad> blueghost: 还没。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我初三的算了……
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦， 什么时候完婚 啊
<knownbad> 两年前
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 西工大附的飘过~就在乃们边上…
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 那是西安最牛的高中……
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 嗯天天路过西大嗯…
 * gfrog 难道现在高三党流行不考试？ 还有一个月多一点点啊。。。
<ealgeqing> 我去老外频道找找 看能找到龙枪编年史不
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 我西工大的同学都不敢去他们府中，怕被你们老师说“你们不好好学习，就跟你们的学长一样上西工大“
<knownbad> 其实该娶个西班牙裔的，屁股又大又肥的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 已经结婚了，但没跟你到美国，是吧
<knownbad> 一生就是一打。
<knownbad> 申请中。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ............... 最怕一打 都是女的
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 嗯俺们都挺不想去对面的w
<alvin_rxg> 电视在放 Disney 的 mulan
<happyaron> gfrog: 我正拿着考纲复习
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我有一 初中同学， 女的。 有9个兄妹， 前8个都是男的
<gfrog> blueghost, knownbad 一打女的有专用名词，十二金钗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 太郁闷了。
<knownbad> 你还迷信生男啊？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有人还迷信 生女呢
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我有一 初中同学， 女的。 有9个兄妹， 前8个都是男的
<snoop_fy> 哪个arch的core image带不带无线网卡的驱动？
<gfrog> happyaron, 高三党应该先把高考搞定，google的招聘信息第一条就是重点大学成绩优秀。
<knownbad> 我都好但老婆想生个女的。
<knownbad> snoop_fy: 都有吧？
<Mr_sky> ubuntu下 有什么推荐的 抓图软件没？
<snoop_fy> knownbad: 恩，那就好
<cfy> happyaron: 如果50人不到呢.
<happyaron> cfy: ~50就行
<blueghost> 不知道最后怎么 如意以偿 生了个女的。
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 能上清华就上吧……这剩下的时间还是别在这里混了……
<knownbad> snoop_fy: 但有些比较奇怪的就得下载
<ofan> jimmyxu: 保送了?
<happyaron> gfrog: google中国不予考虑
<jimmyxu> ofan: y
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 我等是没戏了……
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 明天九模呢…
<cfy> happyaron: 唉...
<ofan> jimmyxu: 怪不得这么淡定
<blueghost> happyaron:) 考虑什么，考虑 google 上班???
<gfrog> happyaron, good，人肉翻墙最好。
<snoop_fy> knownbad: 恩，估计是的，我帮一个人问问，他要装
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 诶，那还这混，真的保清华了？这么淡定……
<Cherrot> gfrog: 好像人肉翻出去……
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: sjtu
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 保sjtu?
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: y
<ofan> gfrog: 这都是假的...
<gfrog> ofan, 啥是假的？
<blueghost> 上清华？？
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 是用高考的还是不用直接去的？
<knownbad> snoop_fy: 你可以先帮他的配备搜寻下。
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, sjtu读cs还是ee?
<blueghost> 中国什么学校算 名校
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 陕西的保送都不高考
<blueghost> 清华 排名第几
<snoop_fy> knownbad: 恩，有点远，他在上海，我在北京。。。
<ofan> gfrog: 曾经有人在hacker news上看过,一个人辍学被推荐进google,推荐人也是辍学的
<gfrog> 哦，哪位对ubuntu的安装套件比较熟悉？ 自动安装脚本怎么配置呀？
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 那现在你直接相当于放假了，还考什么事……
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/149634
<gfrog> ofan, 国内的话假的可能性很大，国外的话，这事太平常了。
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, sjtu很好，我现在的源用的sjtu的……o(∩∩)o...哈哈，不过昨天挂了……
<knownbad> snoop_fy: 他肯定已有OS，大概的看一下啊。
<ofan> 就知道sjtu acm拿过好几次冠军
<Freebuilder> 选 Linux 做老婆，Windows 做同事，Mac 做情人
<jimmyxu> kenifanying: 去搞化学了= =
<snoop_fy> knownbad: 恩，让他自己去折腾
<blueghost> 清华 排 58
<cfy> iGnome: 柯南咋了?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国有什么名牌大学
<ofan> blueghost: 啥排名
<kenifanying> jimmyxu, 去学化学？诶……好吧……又是一个学我没学成的专业的……
<blueghost> ofan:) 大学啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<ofan> blueghost: 哪里的?
<knownbad> snoop_fy: 准备工作做好成功的机率就大。
<blueghost> ofan:) 世界的啊
<blueghost> http://edu.sina.com.cn/gaokao/2011-04-21/1942292863_2.shtml
<kenifanying> blueghost, 有，哥廷根大学……
<ofan> blueghost: 哪里评的 - -
<kenifanying> blueghost, 很好的……
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 哦。
<blueghost> ofan:) 不知道。 你看那个 地址
<blueghost> http://edu.sina.com.cn/gaokao/2011-04-21/1942292863_2.shtml
<kenifanying> blueghost, 欧拉，高斯在那上的学……
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我不懂 啊
<snoop_fy> knownbad: 恩，他一直喜欢折腾比较新的东西，老重装多麻烦， 我就叫他试试arch
<kenifanying> blueghost, 反正很有水平就是了……数理方面，学文就算了
<knownbad> 叫他搞 gentoo 去。
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 貌似德国， 什么哲学， 音乐， 什么的都很厉害吧
<alvin_rxg> Thor 什么电影？
<kenifanying> jimmyxu,蒽，但是哥廷根是数理……数学名人都那里出的……
<knownbad> 好莱坞？
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 哦
<kenifanying> blueghost, 但错人了……
<blueghost> ：）
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 动画改编的。
<knownbad> 松鼠！！！
<blueghost> 松鼠是谁啊
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不知道盗版的出来没……4月28号电影院上映
<kenifanying> blueghost,大几？想去德国留学？
<knownbad> yo, what's up babe.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 总见 说 松鼠
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我想 我儿子去留学
<kenifanying> blueghost, 柏林大学你没听过吗？也很好
<knownbad> blueghost: 某人
<alvin_rxg> alvin & chipmunks ????????????????????????????????
<kenifanying> blueghost, o(∩∩)o...哈哈，记得你是有孩子的，还是好奇的问了下……
<blueghost> kenifanying:)
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我这星期天去看 hana.
<kenifanying> blueghost, 干嘛不去美国？
<knownbad> 或是 source code.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 看啥？ Thor?
<kenifanying> blueghost, 直接那边上……
<knownbad> hana 是个动作片。
<cfy> happyaron: 唉,再拉点人试试
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 不懂英文， 也不敢去德国，德文。哪都去不了。 我就一做白日梦可以吗。
<kenifanying> blueghost, 虽然这样以后很可能会没人对中国的认同感……
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 有钱人到底是好啊……电影院都可以经常去的
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我现在就没有对中国有认同感
<kenifanying> blueghost, 可以……
<knownbad> blueghost: 我以前不也不懂英文？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦。
<knownbad> blueghost: 你也不是一生下来就会说中文的啊。
<kenifanying> blueghost, 虽然现在国内状况很不好，但是子不嫌母丑……
<alvin_rxg> dvb-t 720x576 算清晰？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 其实 我本人 也没什么， 就是 我儿子的教育怎么办。 忍受不了中国的教育
<happyaron> cfy: OK
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 放屁，我一年大概只看了两三部吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 30可以么....
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: -.-
<blueghost> knownbad:) 再在中国这环境下， 我儿子又一没思想的人。 我个人能做什么呢
<kenifanying> blueghost, 自己教……
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 美国电影蛮贵的。
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 会分裂的。 家里一套， 学校，社会，他周围见到 的又是一套
<alvin_rxg> 这边便宜的，学生票，2、3十€
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 儿孙自由儿孙福，没有什么最好 适合就好
<knownbad> blueghost: 美国不一定好，父母的教导更重要。
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) .....
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我要的是那种氛围。
<kenifanying> blueghost, 直接跟他讲明了，见人说人话，见鬼说鬼话……：-）
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 你说的基本没错。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 妈的，还敢说我。
<happyaron> cfy: 差不多吧。。。我明天给你消息
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 累死了，今天连续放5、6部 disney film
<cfy> happyaron: 有个人说可以.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你是有收入的呀
<cfy> happyaron: 不过不是我们大学城的...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪儿？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: sat.1
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: disney 的电影都蛮不错。
<gebjgd> 不早说
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在 mulan, 待会儿还有两部
<knownbad> 哇，还有 mulan?
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 他做什么，喜欢什么不管。 是他自己的事情，他能找到他喜欢的，是他的福分。 但我关心 的事 他有自己的 思想，独立的思维。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: y
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 独立的人格。 现在在中国的教育 太难以忍受了。 我甚至 不想我儿子 太乖。 不违反基本的底线就行
<cfy> happyaron: 有人说可以.
<microcai> blueghost:  都有儿子啦，羡慕
<cfy> happyaron: 温州一个科技学校的.说他们学校每年都有参加开源竞赛
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你要喜欢动画现时有 rio.
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=327125
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 见人说人话，见鬼说鬼话，不就一小大人？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim诡异的事情
<soiamso> blueghost: 你儿子将来会什么?
<microcai> cfy:  不会是 ACM 那种 le se 吧
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我不想 我儿子早熟。 我想他 保持 好奇心
 * knownbad 重起
<cfy> microcai: ...红旗杯...
<cfy> microcai: 不要这么说.....
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 刚上映啊……没盗版看的
<cfy> microcai: acm不是国际上的么...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我不关心他将来会什么。 他自己的选择。 但我想要他有独立的思考。 不是一味听大人讲
<kenifanying> blueghost, 那看你家庭教育吧……o(∩∩)o...哈哈，家庭教育做的好的话还是不错的……
<microcai> cfy:  。。。 ACM ， 有个国内山寨版本，也叫ACM
<cfy> microcai: 那是同步的吧.
<soiamso> blueghost: 典型的自由思想
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 艾
<microcai> cfy:  。。。 。 no
<kenifanying> blueghost, 那你现在就应该适当的引导呀，比如不要老是叫他考100分……
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<cfy> microcai: 题目不是也有很多是从外国那边拿过来的么?而且今年是同步的吧
<kenifanying> blueghost, 差不多就行了……
<microcai> cfy:  no
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我没让他考100 啊
<microcai> cfy:  题目一般清华的那个... 你懂的
<kenifanying> blueghost, 你那位……
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我只要求， 有作业，做完就去玩
<kenifanying> blueghost, 然后自己也多带他去玩……
<cfy> microcai: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 很棒
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 作业是他的责任。 一定要做，做完了，爱干什么干什么
<kenifanying> blueghost, 有可能的话多带他不同地方走走……
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 有呢， 带他去海里疯。 但没出过广东
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.貌似那个人是老师了.
<kenifanying> blueghost, 然后有一点很重要，学计算机要从linux开始……
<blueghost> .......
<happyaron> cfy: 非常棒
<kenifanying> blueghost, 全国都走走6
<happyaron> cfy: 尽快给我一个估计
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 他没人教， 他知道怎么撤换用户了
<microcai> blueghost:  还有，别学马克思政治 ... 学西方的
<cfy> happyaron: '好的.我催下他
<kenifanying> blueghost, 东，西，南，北……
<microcai> blueghost:  囧，马克思也是西方的
<blueghost> microcai:) 我不管他学什么
<blueghost> microcai:) 我就一思想， 保持他的好奇，他的想象
<blueghost> microcai:) 让好奇推动他的学习
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 不好意思，刚才有点事走开了一下。  你儿子的思想 还是要看你们夫妻俩吧？
<knownbad> 学泡妞
<kenifanying> blueghost, 教他数学，然后慢慢的叫他hacker……
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<knownbad> 这点最重要
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果 他 真的狂热 拥护 马克思主义，我也没办法啊
<cfy> happyaron: 那人说.要多少人就可以组织多少人...
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 毕竟你们是第一个老师 而不是学校里那些书虫 当然 也有好老师 但是少
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 要看他的 好奇啊
<kenifanying> blueghost, 没什么不好，拥护马列
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 说了半天你孩子多少岁，现在？我们才好说说现在大概学什么。
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ... 那也是你教导不力
<cfy> happyaron: 你们要自愿,还是组织的..
<happyaron> cfy: 场地啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 自愿啊
<cfy> happyaron: 那人貌似是老师...所以...
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果 他 真的狂热 拥护 马克思主义，我也没办法啊。 但前提是--没任何人对他洗脑，他自己的好奇，觉得那是对的
<cfy> happyaron: 这个场地估计不是问题...
<sikao_lfs> 其实我们也是那么学过来的，应该有点经验。
<happyaron> cfy: 就是一个宽松的交流活动
<cfy> happyaron: 大学么....你懂的..
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我正在找 sgu 的 torrent.
<happyaron> cfy: 我懂得
<blueghost> microcai:) 在政治上，不告诉他 什么是对的，什么是错的。 让他自己判断
<microcai> blueghost: 呵呵。如果是这样，我只能说，你的基因有问题。
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 好奇不是培养出来的  是天生的 只要你不打断他 哈哈
<microcai> blueghost: 呵呵。如果是这样，我只能说，你的基因有问题。
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 就是这个啊。 就是这个啊。 中国的教育就是把天生的好奇给磨灭了
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=327125 做题目了。不准瞎扯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有了么？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我去isohunt上看看
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 我这边努力想保持他的好奇心， 好奇心，让他自己思考，弄不明白，让他看书，一步一步让他学习。
<knownbad> 我是在找整季的。
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 你儿子多大了？
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 引导好就行了 你先别自乱阵脚就是了
<knownbad> 还在肚子里？
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 正因为中国的教育是磨灭孩子的好奇心，所以我才 苦恼呢。 我这变努力保持好奇心， 学校那边却努力地磨灭他的好奇心
<sikao_lfs> 其实你如果让儿子喜欢读书，养成读书的习惯，这就是个伟大的胜利了。如果他还真心热爱看书。。。。。
<blueghost> ealgeqing:)
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 快读小学了
<kenifanying> 洗洗睡了6
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 如果他被外界打断 也是他的运气  并不是什么好奇心好 就一定好 你让他好好做人就OK了
<gebjgd> knownbad, http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/288781909/stargate+universe?tab=summary
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 艾。
<cfy> happyaron: happyaron.xu在gmail.com么?
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 这个不急。小学一般是基本文化课。别要求太高。小黄帅反抗老师也不过12岁。。。。这已经很惊人了。
<cfy> happyaron: 要不我让他直接和你联系吧.
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 不能完全考你或者给他一个完全自由伸展的空间就好了，也要适当培养培养抗击外界不良因素的能力嘛
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 希望如此
<happyaron> cfy: 对的，让他和我联系
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 我现在看韩寒  真佩服他
<cfy> happyaron: 好.
<ealgeqing> blueghost: 他就是一个真正的人才  他选择了自己的路  而且走出来了
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 其实你完全是想教育孩子担心过头。。。。。。
<blueghost> 好吧下了， 最后在贴我儿子的 故事， 一鬼和猫在打架，猫打不过，请老鼠帮忙，老鼠把鬼打飞上天，鬼在天上打秋千。天烂了，跑出一大老虎吃了鬼
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:)
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我用 tribler 下 sg1 但一星期下来却卡了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, sg1?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 早就看过了
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 其实我建议你看看一个历史和现实的名人。。。。。。就是黄帅。。。。。她还是个12岁小女孩子时就批评老师说一套做一套。。。。。
<knownbad> 我要整套的。
<cfy> happyaron: 好了.我跟他说好了.
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 好的。我也下了。弄我自己的喜欢的东西去了
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 这已经是很惊人了。。。。所以你过于担心了。
<blueghost> 谢谢各位了
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 谢了
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 哈哈88
<blueghost> 88
<knownbad> blueghost: 你儿子是个天才，该搞动画去。
<happyaron> cfy: thx
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<blueghost> 下了
<cfy> happyaron: 希望你们能排到星期天.呵呵.
<ealgeqing> sikao_lfs: 是不是那个失败货？ 我好像听过一个 父母是海龟 让女儿过渡的自由 小学就与老师一直争论 最后证明最后｀｀｀
<happyaron> cfy: 这都看他
<happyaron> cfy: 我只管帮忙接洽礼品，提供点经验
<sikao_lfs> ealgeqing: 不是，我说的是文革里经过毛主席同意当中央委员的小黄帅。。。
<ealgeqing> 哎呀 我也该休息了 各位晚安   特别是happyaron党派
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.貌似人家'权利'挺大.....希望不要搞恶心了.呵呵.
<ealgeqing> sikao_lfs: 呵呵  我文盲了 哈哈
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<happyaron> cfy: 我无所谓，主要看他
<sikao_lfs> ealgeqing: 慢慢来 。。。。。底层老百姓一般有个特点：生活在一定伦理范围里，一般比较接受伦理范围内的事物，这是很容易造谣搞欺骗的。当然这种方法也能感觉出不对的地方，但往往正确 的共同利益表述（比如某些理论）被强权通过歪曲造谣欺骗的方式给断掉，统治者非常喜欢看到天下就他制造的文化一条路（其他的路用任何手段进行歪曲化
<cfy> happyaron: 我有所谓.....我大老远跑过去.恶心就不好了.哈哈
<zorion> 我连不上无线路由了，谁对WDS这一块熟悉？
<happyaron> cfy: 那你可以和他聊聊细节，弄得不恶心
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵.我跟他说了要自愿啥的.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最新的剧情，300k
<cfy> happyaron: 恶心也没办法咯.呵呵.
<gebjgd> knownbad, s02 17
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<xiuzi> 我的笔记本华硕 A42j，显卡驱动一直不能安装，求指点
<xiuzi> ？？
<xiuzi> 没人了？
<cfy> 都睡觉去了
<xiuzi> 是阿，夜深了
<xiuzi> 有ati HD显卡驱动安装的，麻烦MM我下
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那还好啊，到了第二季了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我比较喜欢整季的下，容易收藏。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有什么可收藏的
<knownbad> sg1 是很经典的。
<knownbad> sgu 就不是了。
<knownbad> 就好似 original startrek.
<knownbad> 现在看来很旧但是经典。
<knownbad> 那个制作幕后的想象力很惊人。
<knownbad> 像 blueghost 的儿子也是。
<happyaron> 今天麦当劳成敏感词了。
<knownbad> 咦，刚从麦当劳买了个咖啡回来。
<cfy> happyaron: 我都是ipv6或者encrypted google了.
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 差不多能人手一张CD、贴纸
<happyaron> cfy: 30人也可以
<happyaron> cfy: canonical的人说了。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.不过我已经转手给那人了.说实话.我们学校氛围比较难.
<cfy> happyaron: 我那社团的同学说.自愿估计人很少.就让那人办吧,倒是我去凑热闹也不错XD
<happyaron> cfy: OK
<happyaron> cfy: 让他给我写邮件，我按邮件登记
<Pwnna> 大家还没睡啊
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,我跟他说了.他说他安排下看看
<cfy> happyaron: 我跟他说了25号前面截止
<Kanako> 大家好。
<pocoyo> Kanako: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> cfy: 越快越好，快的可能会得到更好的奖品照顾，:)
<happyaron> cfy: 越往后剩下的就越一般了，CD、贴纸
<cfy> happyaron: 好.我去补充下:)
<Pwnna> O.o pocoyo 是机器人啊
<Pwnna> 太强大了。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上次你说sgu结束了
<happyaron> Pwnna: 人机合一
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是结束到多少E？
<Pwnna> happyaron: 感觉有像Star Trek里面的BORG
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 接下来啥， 翻译成中文叫啥？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 肏，也不来个广告让我休息下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: tirsche wild
<knownbad> 不知道，在syfy上还可看到。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没意思
<gebjgd> 我在看sgu
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 中文叫啥……
<knownbad> 要中文干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 星际之门 宇宙
<knownbad> 国内该没有吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, stargate universe
<alvin_rxg> 不是不是，我说 tiersche wild...
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有
<knownbad> 咦，还真有？
<happyaron> cfy: 他发了，就一行字，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 还3D 的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, the wild
<cfy> happyaron: 说了啥?
<Kanako> Tierisch wild :P?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 野蛮任务，这翻译的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 荒野生存
<alvin_rxg> oh
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你要是失业可以去干翻译。
 * knownbad 支持
<happyaron> cfy: 您好!我是温州科技职业学院信息技术系负责人叶xx,我们能申请这个活动吗?
<Pwnna> zths: 没有加入问题了？
<Pwnna> zths: 比方说看不懂英文的错误信息。。
<Pwnna> 哇。。美军开始用ANDROID了
<cfy> happyaron: ....唉.好像没有经验的样子.
<happyaron> cfy: en...
<Pwnna> 大家知不知道Ubuntu 11.04上面只不支持可切换显卡？
<Pwnna> ATI 5650
<zths> 终于进来了............
<happyaron> zths: :)
<Pwnna> zths: 恩。。发现了
<Pwnna> BT少用一点，没问题的。
<zths> - -!!!
<zths> 我没开bt什么的........
<Pwnna> 动画。。
<zths> 没下任何东西...
<Pwnna> 多下点ubuntu..
<zths> = =....
<Pwnna> zths: 还用ubuntu
<Pwnna> ？
<zths> - -现在在用win...玩游戏需要..........
<zths> Pwnna: - -........
<Pwnna> zths: 你跟 Kanako 去说去。。
<zths> Pwnna: 去说什么...........
<happyaron> cfy: 不断电了？
<Pwnna> zths: 不是说跟你介绍美女吗
<zths> Pwnna: 去去去去去....死~!
<Pwnna> Kanako: 是吧？
<Kanako> 对啊
<zths> 加奈子....?
<Kanako> 我在学中文啦
<Kanako> zths: 对，但是我不是日本人。
<zths> Kanako: 我也觉得不会是日本人...
<zths> Kanako: 嗯.........只是最近看动画看多了....觉得Kanako比较熟悉而已.
<Pwnna> zths: ..
<zths> Pwnna: - -..怎么....
<Pwnna> 动画。。
<Pwnna> 没意思。
<zths> Pwnna: 嗯....我觉得有意思就好~反正是我看........
<Pwnna> zths: 最近又睡倒了？
<zths> Pwnna: 不能再睡倒了的....
<zths> Pwnna: 一般也就是2点睡....最晚吧.....
<Pwnna> zths: 怎么感觉你被吵了
<zths> Pwnna: 要不明天会很爽的....
<Pwnna> 炒
<zths> Pwnna: 没有.....
<Pwnna> 哦。。
<zths> Pwnna: 我带是想被炒纳.......
<Pwnna> 我后天还得上班呢。。
<zths> Pwnna: 啊哈哈~
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<zths> Pwnna: 我天天上班....卧槽....没有休息日.
<Pwnna> 没关系。。我上班就是用PHP做东西。
<Pwnna> 星期六日？
<zths> Pwnna: 嗯....没有的.
<Pwnna> 哦。。
<Pwnna> 我天天还上课呢。。
<Pwnna> 还要看到某位同学。。跟你说过了
<zths> Pwnna: 上课而已.
<Pwnna> zths: 恩。。还是得见到某位。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不做。失业了就开餐馆了
<zths> Pwnna: - -.....嗯....还是得见到某位..........
<Pwnna> 其实也是挺烦的。
<zths> Pwnna: .......没什么好建议....
<Pwnna> 只不过一天一天看着这个东西垮下去很可惜
<zths> Pwnna: .........垮下去.?
<Pwnna> 走下坡路
<zths> Pwnna: ....哦.
<Pwnna> 。。
<zths> Pwnna: ....我要不要说....节哀?
<cfy> happyaron: 周末不断电
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> zths: 没人死了
<zths> Pwnna: 嗯...我知道...
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> zths: 其实心也没死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sat 1?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 专业的翻译很好赚的。  开个公司请民工。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没有
<knownbad> 什么是 sat1?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你怎么不做
<zths> Pwnna: .没想说你心死了...
<Pwnna> zths: 那你也太那个。。
<zths> Pwnna: ........只是所谓的节哀而已......这种事情很适合用这个词的......
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我想当皮条客。
<Pwnna> 是吗
<Pwnna> 。。
<zths> - -
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你有货源？
<Pwnna> 说曹操曹操到
<zths> - -
<Pwnna> MSN隐身了。
<zths> .....哦
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没，等你呢。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你不是要来佛罗里达谈人口贩卖？
<knownbad> 这可能会被美国本土安全局坚挺。
<zths> Pwnna: 你用的什么irc
<zths> 客户端.
<zths> - -.....刚刚手滑打成两段了
<wsdjeg> 有在么
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你入境时得小小点。
<wsdjeg> 好无聊 找人吹吹
<Pwnna> zths: pchat
<Pwnna> wsdjeg: 吹吧
<wsdjeg> 有人完dota么
<knownbad> 男同志？
<wsdjeg> 估计没有
<zths> Pwnna: 哦.
<zkwlx> 刚打完
<Pwnna> 没有。
<zkwlx> vs
<zths> 不打.....
<wsdjeg> 我也是都 vs
<zkwlx> 赢了两盘。。
<wsdjeg> 无聊蛋疼人士
<zkwlx> 然后就回蝶变看代码了/__\
<Pwnna> o.o..
<zkwlx> 打那玩意儿太费精力
<wsdjeg> 确实 到现在手指还很酸
<gebjgd> knownbad, .......
<gebjgd> 精力
<gebjgd> 不打也费
<wsdjeg> 睡觉了
<em> hi
<em> do any of you speak English as well as Chinese?
<Pwnna> yeah
<^k^> em, 好  ㍙ 
<Pwnna> em: need help?
<em> Pwnna: oh very good, nice meeting you sir.
<Pwnna> i don't want to call you sir, cz you are apparently "emma"
<Pwnna> so nice to meet you. How can i help
<em> Pwnna: yep :)
<em> Pwnna: have you seen the show "firefly" ?
<Pwnna> not sure
<knownbad> canadian production.
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> No.
<Pwnna> i know what it is now
<em> im watching it right now so no spoilers please :)
<zths> Pwnna: .....看得头晕啊......可以用来锻炼英文?
<em> they use some chinese in it because the premise is that in the future there is some mix of chinese and English
<Pwnna> em: is there a reason that you came into a Chinese based chatroom?
<Pwnna> zths: 随你便啊
<Pwnna> em: so you're asking to?
<em> is "gorram' a real Chinese word?
<Pwnna> to my knowledge. no.
<alvin_rxg> goham ?
<alvin_rxg> goku, gohan `
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<Kanako> 她为什么说英文？
<Pwnna> i don't think so? you guys?
<Pwnna> Kanako: 你也可以啊。
<alvin_rxg> Kanako: 丫不是 chinese
<Pwnna> 这里英文流利的还是有的
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: Kanako 也不是chiense
<zths> 这种地方没有英文流利的就奇怪了.......
<Pwnna> zths: 说的很对啊。
<alvin_rxg> Kanako: gott sei dank
<Kanako> alvin_rxg: 我是德国人，但是我在大学学习中文。
<alvin_rxg> geil
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 不是德国的吗。。
<Pwnna> 去过德国。。德文早都忘了。
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: 嘛？
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 你是德国的对吧？
<Pwnna> zths: 可惜你好像不是。
<alvin_rxg> Kanako: 知道 qq吧？最好的方式还是通过 qq去学习中文和了解中国的一些事
<Pwnna> 这里还有一位清华的。。
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: 但我不是德国人
<zths> Pwnna: ..................
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 恩我知道
<zths> 这里有人很反感qq....
<Pwnna> qq。。
<Pwnna> 什么垃圾。
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: gebjgb 有希望成为德国人
<yudun> loadhooks and unloadhooks求解释
<zths> 看到没....
<draketang> 都在德国哪里的啊
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 有必要吗。。
<Kanako> alvin_rxg: 我知道qq但是我不用。
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: 或者长期居留咯。
<zkwlx> 我敢说我英语是这里最差的......
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 你和 zths 是有一拼的。
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: 不见得吧？这有初中生的
<zths> Kanako: 是不是应为Pwnna和你说qq是很垃圾的东西?....
<zths> zkwlx: 我才是英文最差的.
<Pwnna> 初中生？
<Pwnna> 。。。
<bao_> qq is very good
<zkwlx> 你们英语咋学好的啊.....
<bao_> my english is badest
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<Pwnna> 我觉得我好像是最小的。
<Pwnna> bao_: badest.
<alvin_rxg> lol
<bao_> yes
<Pwnna> off coarse its the baddest.
<alvin_rxg> *worst*
<Pwnna> :P
<Pwnna> thanks, alvin_rxg
<Pwnna> lol
<bao_> worstest
<zths> - -
<Pwnna> worstestest
<bao_> worst of worst
<alvin_rxg> >_> |||
<Pwnna> worster than wosterstest
<Pwnna> metaworstest
<Kanako> D>
<Kanako> D:
<bao_> mega worst
<Pwnna> 我们好无聊啊
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。
<bao_> supa worst
<Pwnna> 谁是初中生？
<em> do you guys live in China or are some of you Chineaes-American
<Pwnna> 我很好奇啊。
<alvin_rxg> fine. time for dinner, schweinfleisch und broccoli
<zths> 我看英文好蛋疼!.....
<zths> 我是不是进错频道了!
<Pwnna> em: I'm not in china, but still chiense.
<bao_> chinese-chinese
<Pwnna> zths: 蛋疼时最好要到医院检查的。
<zkwlx> Pwnna, canada?
<bao_> canaduh
 * microcai 蛋疼的时候，最后去SY一下。别憋死了
<zths> Pwnna: 我已经被确诊为 无药可救
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> zths: 这点我不能够否认。
<bao_> 可以找小姐啊
<bao_> may look for lady ah
<zths> - -
<Pwnna> 好像这里一共只有两位
<Pwnna> 都是外国的啊
<bao_> too many lady
<zkwlx> 有几个在国内？
<Kanako> em: I'm not Chinese, I'm only learning this language :P
<Pwnna> bao_: 你到底是英文好还是差？我看的很蛋疼啊
<bao_> ur not chinese what are you
<Pwnna> 有点受不了。
<Pwnna> Kanako is german
<Pwnna> right
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 帮忙拯救我一下
<Kanako> bao_: I already wrote that in Chinese^^"
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: 啥
<bao_> das ist ian chinese
<Pwnna> 你看看这。。
<Pwnna> 我还有德语。。
<zths> - -
<Pwnna> 哇×
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: 没有德语啊
<Pwnna> das ist <-- 看起来像
<Pwnna> this is
 * yudun  刷~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`谁有web.py cookbook的中文版
<zths> "das ist ian chinese"--------德语??
<Pwnna> 哇。。
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: 我不知道 ian 是啥…… 其他的可以当成德语
<bao_> 我去德国就这么说话
<zkwlx> yudun, 你要python cookbook？
<Pwnna> yudun: http://webpy.org/cookbook/index.zh-cn
<Kanako> zths: 错德语，但是是德语。
<bao_> das ist ian volks wagon
<bao_> 错哪里
<zths> Kanako: 谷歌翻译出来的德语....类似?
<yudun> Pwnna, 里面的已经打不开了
<bao_> wrong where
<Pwnna> bao_: 应该是eine?
<yudun> zkwlx, web.py cookbook
<zkwlx> 恩，看错了
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: ian好像是eine吧。。
<Kanako> bao_: 是 "Das ist ein Volkswagen"
<yudun> Pwnna, 找到了
<Pwnna> Kanako: 上次说德文是3年前。
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: *ein
<Kanako> "Das ist ein/in Chinese/isch "   不知道你想说的。
<bao_> 那是一辆桑塔纳
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 恩。。请不要介意我的“德文”
<bao_> 我回赠一句
<alvin_rxg> 没事啦，其实我也到处乱说的，词性，是最难记住的
<Fivesheep|osx> oo
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 3年前是最后一次讲德文。
<Pwnna> 忘得差不多了
<Pwnna> 还是英文吧。。
<Pwnna> em: given the fact of the low girl count in this chatroom, you might get hit on quickly by our english speakingpopulation.
<Fivesheep|osx> alvin_rxg, Guten Morgen
<Pwnna> Kanako: that applies to you, too
<alvin_rxg> Fivesheep|osx: moin
<Kanako> Pwnna: What is lesbian in Chinese :P?
<draketang> wen sind bei Koeln?
<Pwnna> Kanako: idk.
<Fivesheep|osx> 拉拉 slang
<Kanako> 同志吧？
<bao_> Kanako, 我这厢有礼了
<Fivesheep|osx> Kanako, 拉拉 as slang
<bao_> Kanako, 请问来此作甚
<Kanako> 啊
<Fivesheep|osx> 同志 is for gays
<zths> ========== ===========
<bao_> Kanako, do you know what i just said
<Fivesheep|osx> maybe 女同志
<Kanako> 谢谢
<Kanako> bao_: Only partially
<bao_> Kanako, 您贵庚
<zths> Kanako: 你不要说谢谢啊......
<Pwnna> zths: 有没有爆头的感觉？
<zths> Pwnna: 啊啊啊....有.....要炸掉了
<Kanako> zths: 但是我找了这个单词啦
<Pwnna> 一般来说12点过后只剩下一堆english-speaking的
<zths> Kanako: .............
<bao_> Kanako, 敢问您用膳没有
<zths> Pwnna: ....你不早说
<Pwnna> zths: 。。稍微用逻辑想一下。。
<zths> Pwnna: = =不.....我只知道这里是中文室,别的没想...
<Fivesheep|osx> Kanako, for gays, there are some much legendary terms.. 龙阳之癖, 断袖之癖
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> ..
<Kanako> Fivesheep|osx: Well, I only need one for lesbian that's not negative
<yudun> Pwnna,  打断下，webpy的cookbook有很多东西讲的不清清楚（抑或我看不懂），有其他的webpy资料么？
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  你这个词太深奥了吧
<Pwnna> yudun: 我也不知道。。我就google一下了
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, it doesn't hurt for him to learn chinese..
<yudun> Pwnna, 比如loadhook and unloadhook那一块，我都不知如何google啊
<Pwnna> Fivesheep|osx: her
<Pwnna> yudun: 我没经验。。
<yudun> Pwnna, okay.
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  But even Chinese don't know that words, I have try to teach German 菊花
<Pwnna> draketang: agreed
<Kanako> draketang: I actually guessed that one and was right, so?
<Fivesheep|osx> Kanako, just 拉拉, i can't tell if it's negative.. the chinese community not yet accept the homosexual people.
<Kanako> :/
<bao_> wat was germany secret to rule europe during ww2
<draketang> Kanako:  that may right, but even chinese don't know it, if we don't look into the dict
<Fivesheep|osx> and 菊花 is a word draketang suggest you to learn..
<Pwnna> ipv6 alert
<Kanako> draketang: You know that one after some years of Japanese, they use that flower for their emperor
<zths> = = ipv6
<bao_> Given that german is only one 30th of former Soviet, how could it be so strong
<Fivesheep|osx> Kanako, it has different means nowaday..
<Kanako> Oh, k
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx: I don't know.... then that is fun
<bao_> what's the secret
<Kanako> bao_: A better sense in fashion
<Pwnna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUxXKfQkswE&feature=player_embedded lolol
<Pwnna> zths: 快疯掉了把。。
<zths> youtube.............................谁有好的翻墙方法........(除了人肉出墙.)
<draketang> Kanako:  it's Arschloch in Chinese now.....
<Fivesheep|osx> vpn
<Kanako> draketang: Well, probably due to the Japanese attacks^^"
<Fivesheep|osx> zths, 推翻共产党
<zths> = =求推荐速度快的......
<Pwnna> 哇。。
<Fivesheep|osx> 比人肉出国更好..
<draketang> Kanako:  no ,no  it has nothing to do with that
<zths> Fivesheep|osx: 哦~推翻XXX~
<bao_> interesting., what do you mean sense of fashion please
<Kanako> Or do you mean the anatomic part
<draketang> Kanako:  just because the shap of it
<bao_> what was the fashion at that time
<Fivesheep|osx> zths, 速度快不快.. 看你预算了
<Fivesheep|osx> 最安全的方式是去linode买个vps
<zths> Fivesheep|osx: ..........哎.....
<Fivesheep|osx> 自己搞vpn
<zths> Fivesheep|osx: vps啊....好像会很贵...
<bao_> it took germany only a couple days to possess Poland and Newzealand
<Pwnna> zths: 跨国公司VPN
<draketang> zths: 我昨天推荐了别人一个vpn 免费的
<Pwnna> zths: 其实VPN也就是$6一年
<zths> draketang: 是什么呢?..
<bao_> no i mean noway
<draketang> zths:  说是可以上到 u2b
<Pwnna> 一月×
<bao_> norway
<draketang> zths:  不过我不知道快不快
<zths> Pwnna: 好便宜...
<Fivesheep|osx> those countries are small..
<zths> draketang: ...我试试怎样?
<Pwnna> zths: 一个月是$6
<Pwnna> ..
<bao_> Kanako, so what do you think
<Kanako> bao_: Polish soldiers were riding horses and fighting with swords, while nazi germany had tanks
<zths> Pwnna: 好贵.
<Pwnna> 我现在的VPS就是$6/月
<Pwnna> zths: 贵吗。。我都付得起
<bao_> true that
<zths> Pwnna: 还将就吧这个价格...
<alvin_rxg> lol swords vs tanks
<zths> Pwnna: vps-6$?
<draketang> zths:  http://www.raptorvpn.com/whmcs/
<zths> draketang: 3q~~~
<knownbad> 有个$15/年的但好似买完了。
<bao_> it's not like i want to be polical or something, but i strongly believe that german lost because of its country potential. it's alot smaller than former soviet.
<draketang> zths: you are welcome
<Fivesheep|osx> 公开的vpn很容易被xx的
<bao_> war at that stage, i believe, was determined by the country potential, not military force.
<draketang> xx了再换个吧
<Kanako> If the nazis hadn't thrown the jews out or killed them, they would've won
<bao_> im sorry i hope my topic does not bore ladies and gentlemen here
<zths> 嗯....
<Kanako> Just saying: Nuclear bomb
<Fivesheep|osx> 成天换来换去不是办法... 所以, 我还是推荐刚才的方式.. 推翻xxx
<Fivesheep|osx> 一劳永逸
<Fivesheep|osx> or 简单点, 逃离天朝
<bao_> allow me to remind you, nuclear weapon was far from being ready for military use at that time
<Fivesheep|osx> å­¦ alvin_rxg
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  喂， 这个好反动
<bao_> it was formaly being first used against Japan in ww2
<Fivesheep|osx> 啥叫反动... 档才是反人类的组织.. 反它, 是顺应民心
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx: 我也在德国的，我开vpn是为了下电驴不被抓，据说会被抓
<Kanako> bao_: Well, developed by German scientists
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, 你傻啊..
<Fivesheep|osx> 有更好用的东西
<Fivesheep|osx> 离线迅雷
<Fivesheep|osx> 买3年会员 好像一百多rmb
<alvin_rxg> draketang: 看下啥东西啦。有版权的，同时又是 deutsche polizei 关心的，那自然会被抓了
<Fivesheep|osx> 无限空间
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx: 哎呀，我也不喜欢共匪的，不过暂时推不翻
<zths> - -
<Fivesheep|osx> 离线挂驴
<draketang> alvin_rxg:  不过开了vpn也抓不到了吧
<Fivesheep|osx> 然后用http下载
<zths> 我就在用...迅雷会员什么的....
<knownbad> 共匪？  这好似台湾的。
<alvin_rxg> draketang: 看你 vpn 是否加密的
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  不过不喜欢迅雷啊
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 常恨委员长剿匪不力...
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, 你不需要用迅雷
<Fivesheep|osx> 用一般浏览器下载就可以
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: pptp早被破解了。
<zths> draketang: 你可以不用迅雷的客户端
<Fivesheep|osx> 我是说用离线迅雷.. 他们提供的挂驴服务
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  我知道
<Fivesheep|osx> 挂驴 挂bt
<knownbad> Fivesheep|osx: 啊，我无语
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  我也用过另外一个国外的 离线bt的
<bao_> didn't know that it was developed by German, so if history rolled back, it could be a different story
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, 我用着感觉还不错
<Fivesheep|osx> 还不浪费电去挂
<knownbad> Fivesheep|osx: 但是的国民政府也腐败。
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  反正租金里都包了电费啦，不费白不费
<draketang> knownbad:  共匪更腐败
<zths> 党最腐败!
<knownbad> 可怜的还是人民。
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 但对于委员长来说, 民主是多少的问题; 对于主席来说, 民主就是有没有的问题了...
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 还是不同的
<knownbad> 这倒是。
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 其实最可恶的是 杜鲁门这sb
<draketang> 完了，完全变反动集会所了
<knownbad> 中国的民主被出卖了。
<Fivesheep|osx> 高学历低能
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, 反正现在说话的 大大多不在国内... 甚至国籍都不是中国的.. 怕啥
<Fivesheep|osx> 而且也就说说.. lol
<knownbad> 美国向来是利益走向
<zths> ..................................................................
<zths> 我怕
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  只是光说没什么用哈，实际大多数人还是向钱看
<zths> 我还  怕被请去喝茶.
<Fivesheep|osx> zths, 你在哪?
<draketang> zths: 哪里那么夸张，除非我去举报你们 =。=
<Fivesheep|osx> 河北?
<zths> draketang: 国内呗.
<zths> Fivesheep|osx: 河北没错
<zths> = = 乱了.....
<zths> 哦~都安静了是么~~
<alvin_rxg> 对，他们已经被请去喝咖啡了
<zths> 太棒了~!
<zths> - -
<alvin_rxg> <_<
<zths> 为什么不是喝茶?
<yudun> --------------------------因为茉莉被禁止了
<zths> 哦......那么百合呢?
<yudun> zths, 我，我，我什么也不知道，俺们导员会不会找俺谈话
<zths> yudun: .....只要什么都不知道就好了.孩子~
<yudun> zths, 恩恩囧
<bao_> 大家这么晚还不睡啊
<zths> 我准备睡了......
<zths> 其实现在已经晚了....
<zths> 不过我....还不想睡........
<zths> 明天肯定惨了...
<bao_> 还以为你说你其实已经在梦游
<yudun> zths, 你河北哪滴
<zths> 廊坊的....
<bao_> 明天还要上班吗
<zths> 嗯.
<Fivesheep|osx> 明天周末
<Fivesheep|osx> 上啥班
<zths> 我没有休息日
<bao_> 其实是今天
<Fivesheep|osx> ....
<Fivesheep|osx> 太惨了
<bao_> 跟我刚刚相反
<Fivesheep|osx> 档不是说双休日么..
<em> Who here lives in China?
<bao_> 我没有工作日
<Fivesheep|osx> zths
<zths> ......me.
<bao_> i
<Fivesheep|osx> em where are you from?
<em> I live in NYC
<Fivesheep|osx> hmm.. far away...
<bao_> i like NYC
<em> cool :)
<Fivesheep|osx> seattle here.
<em> cool
<bao_> friendly neighbour
<yudun> big apple
<Fivesheep|osx> i hate big cities..
<bao_> i once thought i'd move there
<bao_> my friend lived in queens
<em> cool
<em> bao_: you live in China now?
<yudun> how much is the room rate.....
<em> expensive!
<bao_> sort of
<yudun> em, than beijing?
<bao_> i may go back to canada later
<bao_> but not sure if my woman will like canada
<em> yudun: probably. but i don't know.
<yudun> em, oh.
<em> id like to know more about China. I wonder what the typical opinion about America is in China
<bao_> people in china now do not have strong desire to go abroad now
<bao_> why you want to know china, are you not chinese
<draketang> em: I've met some exchange studendt from U.S., and I think they are nice
<em> that's cool. Every Chinese person I've met is a nice person too :)
<georgetso> any unsleep guy?
<yudun> em, America is free than china
<zths> - -
<Fivesheep|osx> free as in freedom.. lol
<em> I think there is some nervousness about China among the 'common person' in the USA
<bao_> USA are never safe though
<draketang> em:  I never been in U.S., but there is a lot of fun in China
<em> cool
<bao_> the USA were way better before 911
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, drinking special milk, eating port-beef....
<Fivesheep|osx> pork*
<draketang> em: europ is boring, hope there is a chance for me to travel in US
<em> i hope so too!
<Fivesheep|osx> europe is a dream to me...
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  Yeah, I been to a lot place, it's nice
<yudun> 囧，我还是洗洗睡吧。明天还有课~
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  but life here is boring
<bao_> em, how long have you been in NYC
<zths> 囧，我还是洗洗睡吧。+1
<em> about 6 years now
<yudun> zths, lol
<bao_> so where you grow up
<zths> yudun: ww
<bao_> me been in china for 6 years now
<Fivesheep|osx> em, if you like nyc, you might probably like Shanghai
<georgetso> so sleepy
<bao_> NYC is like shanghai, thought it's not convincing many people abroad
<Fivesheep|osx> big cities filled with skyscrapers
<draketang> I think it is good to go abroad have some fresh thought
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, life is same in front of computers.. you should shutdown the screen, and go out
<draketang> many german here go abroad too
<em> Id probably enjoy living in China for a while.
<em> I like different cultures and such.
<bao_> em, are you white?
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  yeah, I have go out, everything is new at start. But soon it is not that fun
<em> Did any of you ever see the show "Firefly" it was a sci-fi show from years back
<em> Yep Im white.
<em> In that show they spoke English with some Chinese because the idea is that in the future there's a mix.
<bao_> firefly, never heard
<bao_> just like now?
<bao_> your speaking it with us bunch of chinese
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  The only entertainment here is sit in a bar, and talk talk talk
<Fivesheep|osx> em, well in freenode, it's real..
<em> Fivesheep|osx: hehe
<Fivesheep|osx> there's a channel, I could always see ppl chatting with 10 more different languages
<em> Honestly guys I admire Chinese culture and every Chinese person I've ever met is a good person.
<knownbad> you're lucky.
<bao_> where you meet those chinese em
<Fivesheep|osx> maybe someday, we can just use google-translate to do realtime chats in different languages.
<knownbad> probably temple........
<bao_> haha
<em> i think there is nervousness about china-the-government among typical Americans because the economy is bad so everyone feels china will take all the jobs and then rule the world.
<Fivesheep|osx> the babel fish
<em> do you guys think the Chinese government plans to rule the world?
<bao_> politics has nothing to do with citizen
<Fivesheep|osx> em, it's a complex topic.
<Fivesheep|osx> em, they don't have the guts
<bao_> only war is what citizen suffer from
<Fivesheep|osx> em, china itself it's very unstable..
<draketang> em:  I heard about it, actually, Chinese think Americans want to rule the world. LoL
<bao_> i think all big countries want to rule the world, russia, USA, china, even India
<Fivesheep|osx> they couldn't even handle the inner affairs.
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang, America is ruling the world, isn't it?
<draketang> em:  Because Americans like to sent their marine all over the world
<draketang> Fivesheep|osx:  not in recent year
<Fivesheep|osx> one must be... or you will see pirates everywhere
<knownbad> um, there seems to be misunderstanding of american ppl and american government....
<bao_> usually thief will pretend to be an innocent
<em> Well I can tell you this -- There aren't any typical-ordinary Americans who are interested in 'ruling the world'. American people want the ideals of the founding fathers like Thomas Jefferson.
<bao_> thief intend to pretend to be an victim
<knownbad> whether to use military force is very divided among american ppl.
<em> What we have, probably in all countries, are the super-rich want to rule the world and sell out all the ordinary people.
<em> Plutocracy
<knownbad> blanket statement like american likes to use forces isn't correct.
<Fivesheep|osx> but as the strongest country in the world, america has the responsibility
<em> most americans dont want our country being a 'policemen' for the world either.
<alvin_rxg> 亻三 美国人聊得热乎
<em> the government does that to benefit the SUPER RICH
<bao_> the USA may corrupt if it's not strongest. so it's always trying
<knownbad> US is broke, strong is merely an image.
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我以前的名字叫theodore，你兄弟呢。
<em> we arent that broke. We have a budget problem because the people with ALL THE MONEY are SUPER GREEDY
<bao_> there are alot poor peoplle in US too
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我们再找个simon.
<Fivesheep|osx> bao_, not that poor.. they have xbox 360 in every single room..
<draketang> American will not conquer China, because we have the majority of the population. It is easy for us to vote a Chinese to be the president :-D
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 看看德国香肠有没兴趣该叫simon？
<em> draketang: :p The last thing we want is to conquer china :P
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: no idea
<em> On the same note, China isn't going to conquer the USA. How will China occupy Detroit?  Detroit cannot even occupy Detroit.
<bao_> Fivesheep|osx, yes a video game console really says much
<Fivesheep|osx> bao_, they are living in houses..
<Fivesheep|osx> partying everyday..
<Fivesheep|osx> smoke grass
<Fivesheep|osx> hi gebjgd
<bao_> not all american are like that? Fivesheep|osx
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, ho
<Fivesheep|osx> bao_, even a house in a trailer park is at least 600 sq.Feet
<draketang> But we have to admit that, U.S. is sending their culture to anywhere. They try to turning everyone to be American
<bao_> look at KFC and mcdonald everywhere
<draketang> check this out  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAM3rIBG5k
<bao_> and pizza hut
<knownbad> gebjgd: 要不要改个英文名字simon?
<bao_> soon chinese will be as fat as american
<bao_> the world will be as fat
<em> you must understand that the USA is also a very big country. There are many groups and it's a culture of individualism. Don't think every American thinks the same
<draketang> even German guys are piss off on that
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我有英文名字
<em> Educated Americans are not thrilled with a lot of the same 'culture' that you guys see spreading
<bao_> american's problem is that it's from many different cultures, which means the country itself does not have its culture
<Fivesheep|osx> america is a multi-cultural country
<knownbad> gebjgd: 叫？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你猜
<knownbad> 松鼠兄？
<em> This is what it is -- America creates peasant culture. I mean, we got away from a King and Queen so from the start we are a 'culture of the common person'. So that makes our 'culture' very easy to spread since most of the world is not educated or high class
<bao_> so america must keep it at peak of economic and military, otherwise the whole country collapse
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: alvin && chipmunks ???
<em> America does have a culture though.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我以前叫theodore.
<bao_> i don't even think american know what a culture is, how can they have something they don't even understand
<Fivesheep|osx> bao_, that's the cultural..  I believe America is the most inclusive country in the world..
<draketang> no american have culture
<draketang> if there is a american, I can figure out from europ people
<draketang> although they looks no different to me
<bao_> american's culture and tradition is sending military forces to whereever benefits are, under any excused they could make up
<em> America is a country that was made for an "idea" that makes it somewhat unique. That's part of our culture.
<em> America is a culture of change and individualism, and starting over.
<alvin_rxg> chinese culture once was konfuzi.. now money
<Fivesheep|osx> lol.. always money
<draketang> What is the worst thing is, we growing up wiht japaness cartoon and XBOX
<Fivesheep|osx> you are rich... you had xbox..
<knownbad> not me, didn't have money for either.
<draketang> they don't need to send any marine
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> 葫芦娃 葫芦娃
<knownbad> problem is everyone talks about their own perception of another culture.........
<bao_> i rather have PS3
<alvin_rxg> i'd rather geld
<gebjgd> i have a woman
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你的英文名字？
<knownbad> huluwa?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你猜
<alvin_rxg> shit!!! ===>>> <--- 英汉汉英专业词典 ---> geld 阉割
<knownbad> huluwa?
<bao_> haha huluwa
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 非常适合你
<draketang> geld........
<bao_> good english name
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一起互撸娃
<gebjgd> knownbad, 撸管
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 阉松鼠
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你先阉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他早就腌了
<knownbad> 老婆不肯，我想呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆都有了别人的好几个娃了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦你知我心
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那是
<knownbad> 我是不想生。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 蝌蚪不给力？
<knownbad> 怕太给力
<knownbad> 养不起
<draketang> 话题开始重口
<gebjgd> knownbad, 米国不是国家养么？
<knownbad> 放屁
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 老了不怕孤单?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太次了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 欧洲这边都国家养的
<Fivesheep|osx> 本来就该国家养
<Fivesheep|osx> 生了个孩子, 为国家和社会提供了劳动力
<knownbad> 穷人有国家养，其他人免谈
<Fivesheep|osx> 国家不养, 说不过去
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哦
<Fivesheep|osx> 社会如人体... 个人如细胞..
<gebjgd> knownbad, 装穷啊
<knownbad> 台湾人口负成长。
<Pwnna> o.o
<Fivesheep|osx> 细胞分裂出去新的细胞, 怎么看都是身体来供养..
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没法，公司直接扣税。
<Fivesheep|osx> 哪有父细胞供养子细胞的..
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 你保有中华民国国籍么?
<knownbad> 蛮多老中开mecede还拿补助的。
<Pwnna> 我是应该现在装10.10还是11.04?
<Fivesheep|osx> 11.04
<knownbad> Fivesheep|osx: 我从不是。
<knownbad> 但有旅行证。
<knownbad> 护照是绿色的。。。。
<Fivesheep|osx> 我在想, 以后能否归化. lol
<knownbad> Fivesheep|osx: 有绿卡没？
<Fivesheep|osx> 有
<knownbad> 其实绿卡是粉红色的。。。
<Fivesheep|osx> 绿色的
<Fivesheep|osx> 新绿卡
<Fivesheep|osx> 真的是绿色的
<knownbad> 那行，5年内吧？
<Fivesheep|osx> 10å¹´
<knownbad> 4年半就可以申请。
<knownbad> 哦，我已没绿卡了。
<Fivesheep|osx> 复杂不? 要不要去台湾住上几年?
<knownbad> 早些申请快些。公民可以申请federal jobs.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/enter2/messages/84126.html
<knownbad> 只要是合法在美国居留都可在本地调整身份。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> 如是非法居留就得回国面谈，但又是可以付罚金。   问问
<Fivesheep|osx> 这不错..
<Fivesheep|osx> 以后拿个台胞证回大陆..
<knownbad> 除非无法，尽量保持合法居留身份。
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你不是台湾的吧？
<Fivesheep|osx> 不是啊
<Fivesheep|osx> 所以才问, 如何归化到台湾..
<knownbad> 那拿什么台胞证？
<knownbad> 妈的
<Fivesheep|osx> ...
<Fivesheep|osx> 归化到台湾, 不就有台胞证了.
<knownbad> 不知道台湾怎么归化，只听说配偶行。
<Fivesheep|osx> 台胞证貌似有很多优惠..
<knownbad> 有吗？
<Fivesheep|osx> 我听说 美国的永久居民/公民都可以
<Fivesheep|osx> 有啊
<knownbad> 噢，是有。  比用美国护照办签证便宜。
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 为了统战, 台胞有很多优惠的
<Fivesheep|osx> 你看郭台铭混得风生水起的
<Fivesheep|osx> 就是因为有台胞证..
<knownbad> 去海南吧，开放免税区了。
<Fivesheep|osx> 不信..
<knownbad> 看新闻啊。
<Fivesheep|osx> 万税万税,万万税
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 新闻还说70块钱能祖北京70平的房子呢
<Fivesheep|osx> 租
<draketang1> Fivesheep|osx:  真的假的啊
<Fivesheep|osx> cctv说的..
<Fivesheep|osx> cctv新闻
<knownbad> 是给总理的亲戚的。
<Fivesheep|osx> 那不知道了..
<knownbad> 你胡涂了。
<Fivesheep|osx> 如果你是总理的亲戚, 整个中国都免税
<knownbad> 哈哈
<draketang1> Fivesheep|osx:  这么便宜 那台湾都搬来中国好赖
<knownbad> 第一次去湖北机场觉得我看起来有点异类。
<Fivesheep|osx> 你得去北京上海.. 那才是国家的脸面
<knownbad> 是从上海转机的。
<knownbad> 比洛杉矶机场好多了。
<Fivesheep|osx> 我老家那有个小岛, 成天有台湾来的人去那嫖....
<knownbad> 拿了本绿色护照总觉得人家盯着。
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 国安看着你
<knownbad> 哈哈
<Fivesheep|osx> 真的
<knownbad> 台湾算是好色。
<knownbad> 台湾人。
<Fivesheep|osx> 经常有抓台湾间谍的消息
<knownbad> 这一定有可能。在台湾也有国内派去的。
<knownbad> 去拿公司免费午餐去。
<Fivesheep|osx> 真爽... 免费午餐
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一般都啥东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/enter9/messages/57182.html
<knownbad> 不一定。
<knownbad> 今天是泰国餐。
<Fivesheep|osx> 洗个热水澡, 准备上班去
<knownbad> 啊？
<knownbad> 这么热还想热水？
<knownbad> 浪费阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 3d玉蒲团出了
<knownbad> 还是西郊娃娃好。
<knownbad> 这怎么打呢？
<knownbad> 奶奶的打不出来
<knownbad> silicon
<alvin_rxg> 硅胶？
<knownbad> 真给力，又紧又不会拒绝你。
<knownbad> 是硅胶吧。
<alvin_rxg> yo
<knownbad> 你该买个。
<knownbad> 寂寞的冬天会好过些。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ...
<draketang1> 这个重口。。。
<knownbad> 这比去外面胡搞好多了吧？
<knownbad> blueghost: 哄你儿子睡了？
<draketang1> 好吧，但是这个怎么也和真人感觉不一样吧
<blueghost> knownbad:)早睡了
<knownbad> 比真人紧。。。。
<draketang1> 意思是比真人爽？
<knownbad> 但我没搞过小妹妹所以不知道
<blueghost> knownbad:) 找不到金发碧眼的吗
<knownbad> 爽到是可以。
<knownbad> 我没钱买全身的。
<knownbad> 只卖了下半身。
<knownbad> 买了
<knownbad> 呵呵
<knownbad> 听起来有点流氓
<blueghost> knownbad:) .....
<draketang1> 以前女朋友每次都逗我玩，说要我生日的时候买个送我
<knownbad> 可以啊，情趣嘛。
<knownbad> 不会比真人好的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你好饥渴 啊
<knownbad> 紧是另一回事了。
<blueghost> ........
<draketang1> blueghost:  男人吗，总有需求吗
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你真猥亵
<knownbad> 四十的处男呢。
<knownbad> 我说实话罢了
<blueghost> draketang1:) 不找个金发碧眼的去？
<Fivesheep|osx> 洗澡归来.. 太舒服了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你老婆要求 的吧
<knownbad> Fivesheep|osx: 浪费
<knownbad> 洗冷水就好了
<Fivesheep|osx> 啥浪费...
<draketang1> blueghost:  哇，我舍友是个金发碧眼的，消受不起的
<Fivesheep|osx> 这才40来度..
<Fivesheep|osx> 冷水不冻缩了
<blueghost> draketang1:) 为什么啊。
<knownbad> 硅胶上是种了金毛。。。。
<blueghost> .........
<draketang1> blueghost:  外国女人啊，随便的很，club里随便勾上个就回家搞上了
<knownbad> 好似还可以暴菊但没试过。
<blueghost> draketang1:) 有问题吗。
<draketang1> knownbad:  这个太猥琐了
<draketang1> blueghost:  我比较传统啦
<Fivesheep|osx> draketang1, 现在中国也一样... qq随便聊两句都可以了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在去试，一边暴一边打字
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在去试，一边暴一边聊
<draketang1> Fivesheep|osx:  而且她还叫的特别大声，我房间和她隔了个都能听到
<knownbad> 丢了，用了一段时间后脏了
<draketang1> Fivesheep|osx:  经常来给我现场直播
<Fivesheep|osx> 那么香艳?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你不洗的吗
<blueghost> draketang1:) 男的不叫吗
<knownbad> 硅胶难洗
<draketang1> blueghost:  男的没唉，不过明显床在摇 哈哈
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 你不知道的么
<Fivesheep|osx> gebjgd, 知道啥?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep|osx, 叫床的欧美女人很多
<Fivesheep|osx> 我说 现场直播...
<draketang1> 幸好我知道是怎么回事，不然我绝对叫警察了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你射得太多了吧。 小心别 精尽人亡
<draketang1> 她叫的很恐怖那种
<knownbad> 现在没啦
<blueghost> draketang1:) 象猫叫春吗
<knownbad> draketang1: 有时是自我娱乐的。
<knownbad> 他们肯定知道你在偷听。
<draketang1> blueghost:  额。。。。
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 你不是有老婆了么.. 还自娱自乐?
<blueghost> draketang1:)
<draketang1> 我根本没偷听好吧，因为他们根本不拿这个当回事
<draketang1> 有次去朋友合租的房子，有人开着门做的
<blueghost> 这里是午夜的性知识节目吗
<knownbad> Fivesheep|osx: 又不在身边
<Fivesheep|osx> knownbad, 真老婆还是假老婆啊?
<Fivesheep|osx> 不在身边..
<blueghost> Fivesheep|osx:) 他是老婆要求的， 要搞可以，搞假人。 不能搞 金发碧眼的
<draketang1> blueghost:  话题的走向一直很怪
<blueghost> draketang1:)
<knownbad> draketang1: 那是刺激感，习惯就好了。
<draketang1> 不过中国男人配外国女人的组合确实比较少
<knownbad> 自信心问题。
<knownbad> 怕洞比棒子大。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你也是其中之一？
<draketang1> :-D
<knownbad> 没试过怕一败涂地
<blueghost> knownbad:) 进去就像没进去一样？ 直入直出?
<draketang1> 恩，有机会去阿木斯特单尝试下啊
<alvin_rxg> log 里太多的 "QQ_TRANS: resend" 消息了……
<alvin_rxg> 最近网络不行哇
<knownbad> 举报去。
<knownbad> 有时是dslam的问题。
<knownbad> 跟电话公司说声。
<alvin_rxg> 可……访问欧美的网页都没问题，速度飞快
<alvin_rxg> 看 土豆 我还得爬墙呢
<knownbad> 那是国内了。
<blueghost> 国外也屏蔽 国内的网站？
<knownbad> superkabel听起来不像是电话公司
<knownbad> 应该是latency.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 数字电视啥的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 国外也屏蔽 国内的网站？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不会
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那为什么看土豆还要爬墙
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 网速，只有 2, 3K
<blueghost> 哦
<draketang1> blueghost:  还有这个视频不支持你所在的国家和地区
<blueghost> draketang1:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> 真好， qq现在一个人都不在线
<gebjgd> 不看就行了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那怎么是电话公司呢？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 数字电视，有网络的
<knownbad> 那就是这里的cable了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你们那个的那个dvb-c把
<knownbad> 有线电视的。
<blueghost> base64 是多少位的啊
<blueghost> 怎么我的那么长
<knownbad> 两公分？
<hata> /dev/shm 和mount出来的ramdisk有没有区别？
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 啊。我有个参数不懂怎么生成
<blueghost> oauth_signature
<blueghost> 这个
<blueghost> 网上说 base64 也不对
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没用那服务
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: base64 看内容长度的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是不是明天还要上班的啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明天köln
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 图坦卡蒙
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那怎么那家伙睡了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？
<alvin_rxg> 香肠睡了
<knownbad> lol
<draketang1> gebjgd:  koeln 那个图坦卡蒙是什么东西啊
<alvin_rxg> 埃及法老
<draketang1> 博物馆展览吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 阿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好久没见到他了
<gebjgd> draketang1, 是
<gebjgd> draketang1, 你不知道图坦卡蒙么？
<gebjgd> draketang1, 法老的诅咒
<gebjgd> draketang1, 他的展览在欧洲很有历史了
<draketang1> gebjgd: 了解了
<draketang1> gebjgd:  展到几号啊
<gebjgd> draketang1, google
<gebjgd> draketang1, http://www.tut-ausstellung.com/
<draketang1> gebjgd:  Danke
<Kanako> 啊， 我在Bonn看那个。 很有意思了。
<draketang1> Kanako: 恩，我也去看看
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕下， tu 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/cebit-hands-on-asus-eee-pad-transformer-nkdk-1327
<alvin_rxg> transformer???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cebit上展了，你竟然没看到
<alvin_rxg> 什么时候买 iMat 吧
<Kanako> 你们都住在德国马？ Oo
<alvin_rxg> 我说了，我对那些区域不感兴趣的。主要逛 2-6
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么玩意？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是有个笑话， Jobs 先推出 iPhone, 然后 iPad, 之后 iMat ...
<alvin_rxg> Kanako: yo
<gebjgd> Kanako, 你在德国，从你的ip可以看到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不爱苹果的东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他就德国人
<Kanako> 对啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 华裔？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我准备入手个blackberry
<alvin_rxg> 貌似不是
<Kanako> 她，我是一个女的
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> ~@@
<gebjgd> Kanako, 有男友了么？
<knownbad> @————@
<alvin_rxg> o_O 一直以为是个男的
<gebjgd> Kanako, alvin_rxg 单身。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> Kanako, 你可以考虑下
<knownbad> 是啊
<Kanako> gebjgd: 我有女朋友 :P
<alvin_rxg> verschwinden
<alvin_rxg> aha, les* hast schon gesagt
<Kanako> yup
<gebjgd> Kanako, 你是女的你有女友
<knownbad> 你如需要熟男找gebjgd.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<draketang1> gebjgd:  人家 拉拉
 * knownbad 空翻
<gebjgd> knownbad, 蓝莓好还是android好
<alvin_rxg> andriod
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用途很单一
<alvin_rxg> 那随便咯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 挂web qq fetion msn yahoo gtalk icq twitter skype用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 同时挂
<alvin_rxg> 你只要别像 Obama 那样到最后抱怨东东不行就是了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 估计得 andriod ..
<knownbad> android已占了优势。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是蓝莓有全键盘啊
<alvin_rxg> berry 官方好像只有 100多个应用？
<knownbad> 市场压力倾向于android.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 绝对的优势啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: andriod 触摸屏，可以模拟全键盘的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不爽
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我打字多
<knownbad> android也有啊，我的backflip就是全键盘啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在还有么
<gebjgd> knownbad, android + 键盘的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 准备入手个玩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.htc.com/de/product.aspx?type=2#navigation  htc 有3个
<gebjgd> knownbad, 另外准备给老婆买个电子书呢
<knownbad> b&n的nook color好似可以考虑。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还是有但不知欧洲版的。
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说的那3个第二个是win phone 7
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 我的是公司的旧货里捡破烂来的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 两个手指，全键盘不怎么好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好用啊
<knownbad> 好用，好打多了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们公司的老板和项目主管一水的键盘
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你干嘛不买个g-tab?
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<knownbad> 上次在amazon上减价着。
<gebjgd> knownbad, g-tab?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 啥玩意
<knownbad> viewsonic.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第一个chacha不支持3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第一个chacha不支持3G
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<knownbad> 就我那个买给老妈子那个。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是全键盘很好看
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<knownbad> 你们做mobile app?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不做
<gebjgd> knownbad, 仓储管理系统
<gebjgd> knownbad, 软件加硬件
<knownbad> 还是要mobile app啊，要不怎么track?
<knownbad> 总不能都坐在办公室吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不需要
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有机械部门
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就管软件部分
<knownbad> 没远见。。哼哼
<knownbad> 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 隶属于SSI schäfer
<knownbad> 是软件啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我做的现在是软件
<knownbad> 也好，把机会让给3rd party.
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有机会
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上层基本就是sap
<knownbad> 那你xml该很强了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 下层是我们的仓储管理软件
<gebjgd> knownbad, 根本不用xml
<knownbad> blueghost: << 某人正在搞
<gebjgd> knownbad, sap给我们数据.我们继续下层
<gebjgd> knownbad, 中间层需要更改和完善
<gebjgd> knownbad, gtab那玩意我不需要
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我要的是小玩意
<knownbad> 随便的android都可以了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我喜欢全键盘
<gebjgd> knownbad, 触摸屏太次了
<knownbad> 别买太旧的。我的backflip比另一个g1内存大多了。
<knownbad> 都是全键盘。
<knownbad> 旧的g1不能装太多会crash.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有可能直接上blackberry了
<knownbad> 妈的，你玩我？
<knownbad> blackberry的唯一卖点是secure network.
<knownbad> 但那也是被开了后门了。
<knownbad> 之前的dubai事件。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是邮件支持
<gebjgd> knownbad, 玩什么
<gebjgd> knownbad, Android没有好的键盘机器
<knownbad> 所有的商业体在政府的眼里都是可以暴菊的。。。奶奶的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你找的是什么android?
<gebjgd> knownbad, android都是触摸屏
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用
<knownbad> search下droid pro.
<knownbad> http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Mobile-Phones/Motorola-DROID-PRO-US-EN
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不错
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和我心意
<knownbad> 这是我的。  http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Mobile-Phones/Motorola-BACKFLIP-with-MOTOBLUR-US-EN?localeId=33
<knownbad> 废话，都跟你说了我懂。
<knownbad> droid pro贵了点。  好似droid pro2更好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 签合同啦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 月供就完了
<knownbad> 不干，还有一年
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<knownbad> 签合同
<knownbad> 买个二手货吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那我还是需要3
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那我还是需要3G上网合同啊
<knownbad> 任何的sim都可以吧？
<knownbad> 主要是phone subsidy lock.
<knownbad> 你已有data plan了吧？
<knownbad> 其实如办公室有wifi就不必了。  回家后也有wifi.
<knownbad> 这样就省多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有些运营商10欧就能包月
<gebjgd> 困觉, 明天展览
<knownbad> 便宜
<knownbad> 去睡死吧。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 别客气，跟kanako多亲近些。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: patch dwm..
<knownbad> 人家或许有其他女友可以介绍给你呢。
<knownbad> 那可以等的。
<knownbad> 我也正compile kernel26-ck.
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 早上刚compile完3-2下午就出了4-1.
<knownbad> 郁闷呢。
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你不通过 aur 搞呢？
<knownbad> 就是aur才需要compile.
<alvin_rxg> 错了。怎么不整个工具，自动更新 aur
<knownbad> 然后死的很惨？
<alvin_rxg> 怎么会？
<alvin_rxg> 3-2 应该几天前就有了吧
<alvin_rxg> pango_patch 太棒了！
<knownbad> 是啊我等了几天才试了。
<knownbad> 然后下午就又更新了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 如果你习惯每天更新的话，那辅助工具都可以帮你及时更新呀
<alvin_rxg> yaourt || packer || ???
<knownbad> 其实我只关心kernel26-ck.
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<knownbad> 感觉上在i7上快多了。
<alvin_rxg> 哎……这边还双核 800MHz..
<knownbad> 我的笔记本也是啊，i7是公司的。
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<knownbad> 公司之前给了个i5的笔记本但我用不贯dell的键盘。
<knownbad> 就还给了公司。
<knownbad> I5以上真是快。
<^k^>  06:17
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-23
<qinglingquan> ..
<blueghost> base64.b64encode(hmac.new(consumer_secret+'&', base_string, hashlib.sha1).digest())
<blueghost> 谁知道这个是干什么的
<wcheng> 大家早
<inode> just nothing
<inode> flay:
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍡ 
<inode> brianzhao: welcome
<brianzhao> thanks
<brianzhao> who is inode
<inode> why is "git" slowly
<inode> brianzhao: i am
<snoop_fy> inode: It must depend on your connection speed to the server
<wcheng> wine乱码，真实麻烦
<blueghost> base64.b64encode(hmac.new(consumer_secret+'&', base_string, hashlib.sha1).digest())
<blueghost> 谁知道这是干什么的
<ofan> 编码
<ofan> base64编码
<blueghost> 怎么 base64 得出 的老长
<blueghost> ofan:) 但是 我生成的，和正确的比，长很多
<blueghost> 我生成的 是 R0VUJmh0dHAlM0ElMkYlMkZ3d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbSUyRmNhbGVuZGFyJTJGZmVlZHMlMkZkZWZhdWx0JTJGYWxsY2FsZW5kYXJzJTJGZnVsbCZvYXV0aF9jb25zdW1lcl9rZXklM0RleGFtcGxlLmNvbSUyNm9hdXRoX25vbmNlJTNENDU3MjYxNmU0ODYxNmQ2ZCUyNm9hdXRoX3NpZ25hdHVyZV9tZXRob2QlM0RSU0EtU0hBMSUyNm9hdXRoX3RpbWVzdGFtcCUzRDEzNzEzMTIwMCUyNm9hdXRoX3Rva2VuJTNEMSUyNTJGYWIzY2Q5ajRrczczaGY3ZyUyNm9hdXRoX3ZlcnNpb24lM0QxLjAlMjZvcmRlcmJ5JTNEc3RhcnR0aW1l
<ofan> 不知道了.. 都没说hmac是啥
<blueghost> 而 正确的是 wOJIO9A2W5mFwDgiDvZbTSMK%2FPY%3D
<blueghost> hmac 是什么
<fanzeyi> 14.2. hmac — Keyed-Hashing for Message Authentication 
<fanzeyi> 这是双层加密过的。。
<fanzeyi> Hamc + sha1 + base64 ..酱紫
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 那要怎么做呢
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 做什么= =？
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) base4 我知道怎么做 hamc+sha1该如何呢
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 什么语言...
<blueghost> qt4
<blueghost> c++
<blueghost> 用什么库
<blueghost> c/c++
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 找到 ruby,perl的，没找到 c/c++ 的
<tyutyu> 请问gimp怎么单独合并两个图层,而不是合并所有可见图层
<natty0428> merge down
<blueghost> tyutyu:) 把其他的变不可见不就行了吗
<ofan> http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/
<ealgeqing> 有光通方面的大哥在吗？
<blueghost> ofan:) 找到相关类了
<blueghost> 有一个看开发帮助的程序叫什么， 忘了
<ealgeqing> blueghost:  ubuntu下面的？
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 好像都有的吧
<ealgeqing> 我昨天看了下红帽的 但是没看到ubuntu的开发帮助
<blueghost> ealgeqing:) 哦
<blueghost> 找到了， devhelp
<blueghost> 一般 doc 在哪个目录啊， /usr/share/ 下没有 doc 目录啊
<ofan> man
<fanzeyi> lvm2 是个神马分区...
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 装了库了，但是他的 doc 看不明白 啊
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 连头文件也没 说在哪
<ddd> linux
<blueghost> Haskell SHA suite of message digest functions - GHC 6 libraries
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 你装什么库了？
<blueghost> 这是啥子 语言的 haskell???
<ofan_> blueghost: haskell的....
<fanzeyi> blueghost: = =你装什么了
<blueghost> libgpc-sha-dev
<blueghost> 我要找 c/c++ 的。
<lemonhall> ..............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大清早就看见你瞎忙
<fanzeyi> blueghost: ....额
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 不是什么 hmac么。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 掐在 oauth 了
<fanzeyi> blueghost: RFC2104..
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩，你继续。。。卡在这种恶心的地方最恶心人了
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 我只看到了vc带的有..
<fanzeyi> blueghost: http://linux.die.net/man/3/hmac
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 那个库包含 hmac 的， 但是是 haskell 的。 你要我看标准，自己实现吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: hmac(3): HMAC message authentication code - Linux man page
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 在OpenSSL里面
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) thx
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 貌似内核里面也提供的有？
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 我要开发包呢。
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 系统函数？
<fanzeyi> blueghost:  = =貌似 我刚刚看到个这： 请问linux内核中的hmac-sha1算法支持分块运算吗？
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 是的
<OT_iux> 转：#FML 今天我从楼梯上摔下来受伤了，打急救热线打了10次都说号码不存在。我才发现我拨的是911，美剧看多了。。。FML
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 谢了，我找到 直接 qt 的 oauth 了
<blueghost> 奶奶的
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 圈圈控。 我儿子说你那些圈圈干嘛 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子又一故事。 一个猫钓鱼，钓了一条又一条， 回家弄饭吃（我想他是煮鱼），吃了又吃， 吃了很胖，给车撞了，车翻了
<zths> ....
<blueghost> zths:) 有意思吧
<zths> 简直是蛋疼唉
<zkwlx> 哈哈，在IRC里挂了一晚上
<zths> ......
<blueghost> zths:) 怎么蛋疼了
<zths> 没什么。。。就是感觉疼而已。
<zkwlx> 我说昨晚他们怎么不睡觉，合着一个个都在国外。。。。
<blueghost> zths:) 注意一下
<zths> 是。。。一个个都是时差党
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 对啊。 这里分两堆人， 12点之前一堆，12点后一堆
<zkwlx> blueghost, 恩，之前的是上班的，之后的是学生或不在国内。。。。
<zths> 我是夹在中间的（不是人）。
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在干嘛呢，你是金鱼吗。 上来吐些泡泡，又潜水了????
<zths> 我先潜会。
<blueghost> zths:) 先吐些泡泡
<imadper> 同志们,debian的img镜像怎么写到u盘呀?
<snoop_fy> imadper: dd
<wsdjeg> 折腾半天终于安装好了gtk
<snoop_fy> imadper: dd if=<iso> of=/dev/<sdb>
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 下哪一个输入法相对比较好一点  感觉ibus有点卡
<imadper> snoop_fy: 多谢~
<zths> ......
<imadper> snoop_fy: 这个是可以直接启动的吗?
<lemonhall> imadper: 有很多方法
<snoop_fy> imadper: U tell me...haha
<snoop_fy> wsdjeg: fcitx
<imadper> snoop_fy: 好吧~
<lemonhall> imdiot: unetbootin这个也不错。。。。我在WIN下成功了。。。。DD我有时候会启动不了
<imadper> lemonhall: 我先试试 snoop_fy 说的那个~
<wsdjeg> 小小 有时候不好  不是说下一代就是ibus么
<lemonhall> imadper: 好吧，unetbootin的话，可以用来测试ISO。。。。
<snoop_fy> imadper: 如果有windows，ultraiso好像也不错，linux下应该就是用这个吧，我很久没重装过系统了。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么 dd
<blueghost> lemonhall:) jj 的另一个名称 ??
<imadper> lemonhall: ok~
<imadper> snoop_fy: 没win...
<zths> 冒泡喔~
<zths> 最近真是纠结唉，为了游戏而不的不用win
<goldfox_79> 游戏还是ps、xbox这种专用的牛
<zths> 那是。。。。。
<zkwlx> goldfox_79, 各有所长，毕竟pc有鼠标啊～
<blueghost> 好像有一个 rpc 是愚人节 的玩笑，却被 中国人 当正规 的来研究，还说是第一个实现的来宣传。 是哪个 啊
<goldfox_79> zkwlx，那倒是，即时战略好像还是pc的天下
<zkwlx> goldfox_79, 呵呵，是啊
<zths> 即时战略。。。。。我很难想象怎么用手柄玩。。
<blueghost> ipv9
<goldfox_79> 不过这也就是个习惯问题，理论上xbox这样的也就是一台主机
<zths> ipv9...愚人节玩笑么?。。。
<zths> ＝ ＝我甚至没有听说过  ipv9
<goldfox_79> 十进制网址？
<zths> ...
<blueghost> http://bj.hsw.cn/node_5294.htm
<blueghost> goldfox_79:) 是啊
<wsdjeg> gcj 编译java怎么样
<blueghost> http://bj.hsw.cn/node_5294.htm  看看这个，很多专家推荐呢
<goldfox_79> 说难听点
<goldfox_79> 土鳖国有些时候方针不对
<goldfox_79> 计算机软件这样的东西，应该是以用为目的
<goldfox_79> 用户越多越好
<goldfox_79> 可是总看到些“研究性“项目
<goldfox_79> 发文章有毛用
<lmz2011> snoop?
<blueghost> goldfox_79:) 错， 以编程为目的
<blueghost> 谢鲁江:我们认为十进制网络技术的研制成功,是我国在互联网技术上获得的一个重大突破.在网络信息时代,一个国家对互联网的掌握程度、控制程度,已经是这个国家综合国力集中表现.
<blueghost> 一个 愚人节的玩笑，成了 这个国家综合国力集中表现.
<goldfox_79> 好吧，我承认自从初中开始语文刚过60分
<goldfox_79> 第一次去找麒麟系统
<goldfox_79> 那时候还有个网址，但是下载页面给出的链接不能下载
<goldfox_79> 第二次去，网址没有，只能ip访问，还是不能下载
<blueghost> 据中共中央党校经济学部课题组介绍，采用十进制算法的IPV9协议创造性地提出数字域名，并将域名与IP地址合为一体，解决了数字域名的解析难题。我国既可以运用这一原创性研究成果，不依赖于任何网络体系独立组网，同时又可以与现行的互联网平行组网，现有用户不用更换网络设备即可以实现十进制网络和现用网络之间的互联互通。
<goldfox_79> 第三次去找，网站已经没了
<fanzeyi> 。。。
<goldfox_79> 难道这个系统真的是纯军用？不对外开放？
<fanzeyi> 我存的有麒麟
<fanzeyi> 在VMware里面还有装好的一份
<blueghost> 生的虚假表象，其中其实蕴涵着非常有益的技术构想。随着其中关键性难题的克服，IPV9正在从幻想走向现实。这是中国发明家们创新性智慧的成果。对这一成果的评价，不应该停留在上个世纪八十或九十年代的认识水平，而是应该对其技术的真实性和可行性进行分析和验证。只要技术可行，而且市场需要，那么就应该给以大力支持，因为这
<blueghost> 是一个具有非常重大意义的自主创新的技术。
<blueghost> 怎么说都行
<fanzeyi> 不过我装好之后就没再开过
<fanzeyi> 现在开开看看
<goldfox_79> 还有那个红旗
<blueghost> 以后中国赚么找 rpc 在愚人节 开的玩笑，一一实现，就非常地伟大了
<wsdjeg> 不要在这里长篇大论
<afiredp1> debian 设置 错误 导致不能进x 了 怎么 回到 之前的对的啊
<fanzeyi> goldfox_79: 红旗我也装过..
<goldfox_79> 当年标榜界面多么的windows话，多么的容易让windows客户用
<fanzeyi> goldfox_79: 装得第一个linux..
<afiredp1> 有没有 类似 xp的 回到 最近一次 正确的配置 这样
<goldfox_79> 在看看现在那个YLMF还是什么来着
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) 你说错了，应该说“不要在这 粘贴 网上内容”
<goldfox_79> 一个盗版商从良的故事哇
<fanzeyi> Kylin启动中... 还用的grub 0.95 = =
<wsdjeg> blueghost: 确实
<blueghost> wsdjeg:)
<fanzeyi> booting /boot/kernel/kernel ...
<blueghost> 我国新一代互联网的先进性无可置疑
<blueghost> 还不能质疑
<blueghost> 好了，不粘贴了
<fanzeyi> setting hostname localhost.localdomain  [OK]
<fanzeyi> ....
<fanzeyi> 这跟RH有什么区别...
<fanzeyi> starting iptables ....还有crond ..
<goldfox_79> blueg，恩，如果是说防火墙技术的话，我国应该能拍的上号
<fanzeyi> 有人要看麒麟的截图嘛
<lenovo_Arch> ÷è÷ëÐéÄâ»úÀï°²ÉÏÖ®ºó¾ÍûÕý³£Æô¶¯¹ý¡­¡­
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say 麒麟虚拟机里安上之后就没正常启动过…… in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fanzeyi> lenovo_Arch: 我的一直很正常..
<fanzeyi> http://min.us/iladMS.png
<if_else> 各位兄台，tmux 怎么使用 其他的颜色
<lenovo_Arch> fanzeyi: 我同学装上之后就没事……
<if_else> 像 black 怎么使用对应的浅色？谢谢
<if_else> 终端中的颜色不是成对的吗？
<fanzeyi> http://min.us/ilaBSW.png   http://min.us/inqK0Y.png
<goldfox_79> 不扯了下去收拾东西
<if_else> 用 颜色 名怎么定义？谢谢
 * yudun 大家好，请问下，emacs教程里面的 快捷键C-x k 是啥意思 ctrl+x+k?
<snoop_fy> yudun: CTRL+X K
<yudun> snoop_fy, 还是不懂哎，K是啥意思哦？我同时按这三个键没有作用哎
<snoop_fy> yudun: CTRL+X K != CTRL+X+K...
<snoop_fy> yudun: CTRL+X 松手 K 松手
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 果然EMACS用多了。。。手会劳损
<yudun> snoop_fy, 好明白了........额。
<snoop_fy> le
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: ....
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 那vi岂不是更会这样？。。
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: VI。。。。就ESC啊。。CTRL组合键按起来不怎么舒服。。。。
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 这倒是。。emacs用多了小拇指疼。。
<wsdjeg> 如何编译安装软件呢
<blueghost> 中国IPV9发明人就具有这种智慧，能够不为IETF文档的“愚人”表象而迷惑，而是从中看出了大智慧。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 在xp下安装的linux虚拟机 出现解压的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327170&p=2285074#p2285074 linux版本为ubuntu10.04 想解压从官网上下载的linux2.6.32.21 内核 出现下面的问题 解压命令为 tar -xvf linux-source-2.6.32.tar.bz2 tar: linux-source-2.6.32/arch/microblaze/boot/dts/system.dts：无法创建到 “.http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/.http://forum.ubu ...
<blueghost> wsdjeg:) ./configure & make & make install
<fanzeyi> 在linux世界里面...除了 yum apt pacman 还有什么其他的方法安装软件?
<fanzeyi> 呃 我是说直接获取 除掉编译
<fanzeyi> 唔.. kylinx里面自带的有rpm..我去装个软件实施
<wsdjeg> 没有用过  编译安装的软件是不是运行起来比较快呢
<fanzeyi> 哎 你们说 我要是给网通打电话说 你们没有国产系统麒麟的客户端啊 他们会理我不。。
<blueghost> 谁在用 十进制 ip
<blueghost> 我想用 十进制 ip， 我被 彻底催眠了。 linux 下的 插件 怎么安装
<Lavande> FF4看优酷的视频，保存在哪的啊？找了半天没有
<Lavande> 以前都是在/tmp的
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 记得某本书讲过怎么把IP转换成十进制= =
<Lavande> 现在/tmp也没有  cache也没有
<blueghost> fanzeyi:) 不是很简单 的吗
<fanzeyi> blueghost: 是啊= =
<blueghost> fanzeyi:)
<fanzeyi> 哎 找不到kylin 在哪里设置dhcp...杯具了。
<blueghost> 08年 好像就 有了
<blueghost> http://bj.hsw.cn/2008-01/23/content_6787864.htm
<inode> microcai: I know you are here,LongJ is me
<fanzeyi> 算了 kylin不好玩.. 关了..
<microcai> inode:  ...
<microcai> fanzeyi:  kylin 以前玩过
<microcai> fanzeyi:  不就是 KDE 么！
<if_else> 各位兄台，irssi 中使用那个命令切换 服务器，我在 screen 中定义了 C-x 切换窗口，导致，C-x 不能切换服务器
<if_else> 谢谢
<inode> microcai: can not cjktty  use for 2.6.38.3?
<microcai> inode:  yes , i can
<microcai> inode:  yes , it can
<inode> microcai: but no the chinese font under it
<inode> microcai: I cant view chinese still
<microcai> inode:  ?
<inode> microcai: I dont see
<microcai> inode:  what cann't you see ?
<microcai> inode:  you can't see chinese ?
<inode> microcai: yes
<snoop_fy> 这老兄好像说他不能看中文
<microcai> inode:  go ahead, recompile your kernel
<tlze> 安装个文泉字体应该可以看了。
<inode> microcai: recompile my kernel ,what shall I do
<snoop_fy> 你的这个建议可以额等他编译完了再说，啊哈哈
<inode> microcai: do the samething? nothing othors?
<microcai> inode:  yep
<blueghost> http://新浪.cn/
<tlze> Installation of Chinese fonts, setting local zh_CN.utf8
<blueghost> 终于有了中文域名了，热烈庆祝 啊
<tlze> blueghost: 好像很久以前就有的吧。
<microcai> blueghost: Firefox can't find the server at www.新浪.cn.
<snoop_fy> 哇，太方便了，我一直都在键盘上找不到sina这个字母呢，终于可以手写访问网页了
<blueghost> microcai:) 我的可以啊 firefox 4
<inode> tlze: you are a pig
<blueghost> 百度.cn 不行
<wsdjeg> 太悲剧了
<snoop_fy> bl
<snoop_fy> blueghost: 把baidu设成默认的吧，那就。。
<blueghost> snoop_fy:) 我不上 百度，知识测试
<snoop_fy> blueghost: 呵呵，开玩笑的。。
<snoop_fy> blueghost: 不要认真。。
<microcai> blueghost:  只能说明一个问题： 你用的天朝 DNS
<wsdjeg> zZ0o0O0o0Zz: ？
<blueghost> 网易.cn 也不行
<zZ0o0O0o0Zz> 呵呵
<blueghost> microcai:) 我改了 8.8.8.8 了
<zZ0o0O0o0Zz> wsdjeg, hi
<wsdjeg> -s
<wsdjeg> ：-s
<wsdjeg> 怎么样插入表情都阿
<microcai> blueghost:  也只能说明一个问题， 你的 DNS 被污染ing
<tlze> :-D
<snoop_fy> wsdjeg: 就是两个字符 :)
<tlze> ：－D
<snoop_fy> :-D
<zZ0o0O0o0Zz> :D
<blueghost> microcai:)
<snoop_fy> :D
<wsdjeg> -d
<snoop_fy> :-(
<wsdjeg> - d
<microcai> >:o
<wsdjeg> 没有用阿
<tlze> 两点也要
<wsdjeg> ：-d
<tlze> :-d
<tlze> 我这正常。
<wsdjeg> 不知道怎么弄的
<tlze> 半角的，你是不是用了全角。
<wsdjeg> :-d
<wsdjeg> 这么麻烦 还要切换输入法
<snoop_fy> wsdjeg: 你可以把标点默认设置成英文的补救不用换了么。。
<blueghost> microcai:) https://github.com/microcai 这个是你的？？
<microcai> blueghost:  why not ?
<blueghost> microcai:) 你的大头象 好喜庆 啊
<wsdjeg> 嘿嘿
<wsdjeg> 还是不可以 悲剧
<blueghost> microcai:) 怎么不公开出来分享一下
<wsdjeg> :-d 好了
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍣ 
<inode> ofan:
<ofan> 试下ipv6登录
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli, ....  ㍤ 
<inode> microcai_away: microcai is away
<Springscar> is anyone here
<rothsdad> Springscar:
<rothsdad> Springscar: hi
<Springscar> hi
<Springscar> hi there
<^k^> Springscar, 好  ㍤ 
<Springscar> 这里不是很热闹。
<snoop_fy> Springscar: 哪里热闹？
<Springscar> #ubuntu
<snoop_fy> Springscar: It's launch time...
<Springscar> 不是吃饭的点儿，人也不多。
<snoop_fy> Springscar: 好吧，我准备去吃饭了。。。
<Springscar> 我的10.10每次登录都会花屏，需重启X，求解。
<lmz2011> 去吧,多吃点
<mayli> Springscar: 换04
<Springscar> 不要吧。
<inode> microcai_away:
<afiredp1> 有人用 webqq吗 现在的webqq 功能 好强大
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/191/191789.htm
<NoIE> 喜欢Ubuntu风格？快来为你的Win7换装吧
<xue> afiredp1:用过
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 盆友们，同志们帮帮忙！关于Rhythmbox音乐保存的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327185&p=2285191#p2285191 往Rhythmbox播放器导入音乐后每次重启又找不到了，难道Rhythmbox播放器不支持音乐保存？每次听音乐都要导入好麻烦啊，该怎么整啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 紫禁薰衣 — 2011-04-23 12:16
<reiv> anyone here?
<cfy> reiv: yeah
<fanzeyi> 这不写着 聊天室里有 80 人 ..
<ofan> amule连接不上verycd的服务器?
<flybug> 有人用irssi吗？怎样设置使得join与quit消息不显示？
<cfy> flybug: using ignore,i think,using google
<cfy> fvw: http://www.lispworks.com/products/myths_and_legends.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Common Lisp - Myths and Legends
<reiv> 这里bot多
<reiv> 潜水的也多
<mayli> reiv: ...
<fvw> cfy: lispworks è´µ
<cfy> fvw: 不是免费的么?而且让你看文章阿.
<Robots> Hi
<Robots> 有活人在么？^_^
<flybug> 活人路过
<Robots> 洗发水怎么安装？
<cfy> Robots: 买来用就好.能不能买的 ? XD
<Robots> 我是指重启后要装什么配件
<cfy> Robots: 我说有没有支持可以买XD
<Robots> 貌似重启后对着黑屏只做了一件事：pacman-db-upgrade pacman -Syu
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍤ 
<cfy> Robots: 没显示的?
<Robots> 有 TTY
<ofan> http://m.essag.es/
<cfy> 谁知道哪里买以前的杂志比较容易?
<Robots> 装了Xorg ，GDM,gnome
<Robots> 这样可以用了么？
<Arch_new> Robots: startx有反应么？
<Robots> 还没试
<Robots> 电脑在家里，用Android上irc囧
<wsdjeg> 有谁那边有比较基础都c语言书呢
 * adam8157 nnnnd, GR又上不去了...
<cfy> wsdjeg: K&R?
<wsdjeg> 什么？
<wsdjeg> cfy: ？
<cfy> wsdjeg: the C programming language
<ofan> wsdjeg: 有个linux编程一站式学习
<wsdjeg> ofan: 什么？
<ofan> wsdjeg: 书
<wsdjeg> 你有阿
<ofan> wsdjeg: 感觉不错
<wsdjeg> ofan: 你有阿
<ofan> wsdjeg: 自己搜
<cfy> wsdjeg: - -!
<ofan> 不伺候伸手党
<wsdjeg> ofan: 就叫这个名字么
<cfy> wsdjeg: linux C一站式是挂在网上的.
<cfy> wsdjeg: K&R有盗版下
<ofan> wsdjeg: http://book.douban.com/subject/4141733/
<inode> microcai:
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍥ 
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍥ 
<microcai> inode: what ?
<wujie> 在干吗塞
<wujie> 为诺之战有人玩么
<ofan> 战棋类的?
<wujie> 策略
<cfy> 我有玩过
<ofan> 回合制吧
<wujie> 我玩到现在没赢过一次
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助：今天开机输密码的时候，在桌面的下边选了一下e16-gnome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327194&p=2285297#p2285297 然后开机进入之后，就出现了，屏幕是由窗帘一样的从中间向上下拉开，3D效果全无，而且主题模式也变了，屏幕还一直再闪。按下滚轮调出的却是一个菜单。我重启，注销想着重选下边的那 ...
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 下用什么看pdf比较好一点
<wsdjeg> 我刚才下的这个Linux C编程一站式学习 打开之后就是乱码
<ofan> 我都用chrome看...
<Robots> 嗯，浏览器看比较好
<cfy> (defmacro fact(n)
<cfy> 	 `(list '* ,@(reverse (loop for i from 1 to n collect i))))
<cfy> (eval (fact 5))
<Robots> Open
<Robots> Op
 * yudun 请问大家有没有遇到过这个问题，webqq升级到3.0后放到prism里面，打字什么的，速度特别慢
<wujie> ？
<ofan> 又掉了...
<wsdjeg> 原来浏览器也可以打开的阿 还真的不错
<cfy> (defmacro fact(n)
<hata> 。。
<cfy> 	 `(* ,@(reverse (loop for i from 1 to n collect i))))
<cfy> (fact 5)
<ofan> reverse不慢?
<wsdjeg> 找个志同道合的人
<wsdjeg> Empathy能向qq那样用快捷键提取消息么
<Robots> 同志
<myke2> empathy现在能登陆qq?
<yudun> myke2, 不能吧
<cfy> ofan: (defmacro fact(n)
<cfy> 	 `(* ,@(loop for i from n downto 1  collect i)))
<snoop_fy> myke2: http://web.qq.com确实做的不错了
<hata> 不及一个imo实在
<myke2> snoop_fy: 我现在连如何静音都不知道
<myke2> snoop_fy: web.qq.com 简直是个 WebOS 现在3.0出来后
<snoop_fy> myke2: web qq的左下角系统设置里就可以静音啊
<myke2> snoop_fy: 系统设置? 那里有个提示音的设置, 我去掉了, 还是有
 * adam8157 求国内较活跃的fedora社区, bbs或者irc...
<snoop_fy> myke2: 额，我没试过。。
<microcai> adam8157:  在搞 / please jion #fedora-zh
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 没有，好像。。其实你并不是必须要用ubuntu才可以在这里，我好像还不知道有别的irc中文频道比这里活跃的。。
<microcai> snoop_fy: jsjs
<adam8157> snoop_fy: 恩 我自己就在用debian 呵呵
<adam8157> microcai: 工作的关系, 可能要转fedora...so...
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 那不就行了，发行版不同而已，其实都差不多。。。
<microcai> adam8157:  come & jion  #fedora-zh
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 把apt-get换成yum，配置文件的位置变一下。。。还能有什么。。
<adam8157> microcai: 没几个人里头
<microcai> snoop_fy:  js js
<microcai> adam8157:  都是大牛
<adam8157> snoop_fy: 你错了...
<microcai> adam8157:  ubuntu 是小白社区， fedora 是大牛社区。 自己选
<myke2> adam8157: snoop_fy 设计理念, 思想都不同
<hata> gentoo是什么
<microcai> hata:  see gentoo.org
<hata> 社区
<adam8157> snoop_fy: 首先apt和yum很多不同, 然后虽然看起来差不多, 底层很多不同..
<snoop_fy> 但是哪些东西自己去体会就好了么，用起来我其实不太关注这个。。
<snoop_fy> 你要去搞哪个开发？
<microcai> snoop_fy:  +1
 * adam8157 敢问redhat北京的人都在哪个地儿混?
<myke2> adam8157: fedora用过吗?
<adam8157> myke2: 办公室在用
<myke2> adam8157: 他的init是什么? sysvinit? bsdinit? upstart?
<adam8157> myke2: 马上要改systemd
<myke2> adam8157: 哦, 没听说过, 估计是新的
<adam8157> myke2: 嗯, 五月底的fedora才会采用...这个systemd可以说是质的变化了
<microcai> adam8157:  我已经在用 systemd 好多年了
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 难道你是redhat的员工？。。:)
<microcai> adam8157: 非常爽
<microcai> snoop_fy:  redhat 员工不会这么小白的
<adam8157> microcai: 你加了哪个什么raw****源?
<snoop_fy> microcai: 额，呵呵，乱猜
<adam8157> snoop_fy: 马上...
<microcai> adam8157:  我用 的Gentoo
<myke2> adam8157: 不敢上
<adam8157> microcai: 哦...呵呵
<snoop_fy> microcai: 看到没有，什么叫敏锐的野兽般的感知能力，见识到了没有？
<tata-21> 我是新手，问一下，ｉｒｃ不需要密码吗？
<adam8157> microcai: 我不是小白好不好, 就是问个社区而已...
<snoop_fy> BTW，我也是gentoo
<microcai> snoop_fy: 嘛意思？
<adam8157> microcai: 过些天我确实要去rh...
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 一看你知道你不是一般人，哈哈
<microcai> adam8157:  天理何在！！！！！！
<snoop_fy> microcai: 我刚才一下就看出这家伙的身份， 还不够敏锐？
<adam8157> microcai: 我看起来很想小白么?
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 他们看人不准
 * microcai 没天理啊！ RH 连我都看不上，怎么会看上 adam8157
<adam8157> s/想/像
<adam8157> microcai: ....
<tata-21> 有没有人可以解释一下给我？
 * microcai 从此远离 RH, 是个专招小白的公司。 
<snoop_fy> microcai: 看吧，就你这看人的眼光，唉。。
<microcai> snoop_fy:  。。。 。。。 RH 的人事可以去死了
<adam8157> microcai: 话说我还在邮件列表里回过你...
<snoop_fy> microcai: 额，哈哈，RH的HR……
<snoop_fy> adam8157: microcai 你们两个都是牛人。。你们可以探讨下RH的面试问题
<microcai> snoop_fy:  恩。 RH 的 HR 让 kaio 在邮件列表里发过大火
<microcai> snoop_fy:  老子去 Canonical 第一个要做的事情就是让 ubuntu 灭了 Fedora
<adam8157> microcai: 你要去了?
<yudun> microcai, Orz,膜拜
<microcai> adam8157:  RH 说我太小白了，不适合。 我就不去了呗
<snoop_fy> microcai: 。。。。理想远大。。
<microcai> adam8157:  那我只好去小白的 ubuntu 公司了
<adam8157> microcai: 话说ff也想让我去canonical...
<snoop_fy> 我也想去。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 可惜在上海
 * adam8157 我真滴不白...
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 最近晒黑的？
<microcai> adam8157:  canonical 的公司注册地点就在上海。 办公室在北京
<adam8157> microcai: 那他问我想不想去上海...
<microcai> adam8157:  上海也有一个吧，或者打算在上海搞一个
<adam8157> microcai: 哦, QE在上海?
<microcai> adam8157:  不清楚
<microcai> adam8157: 敢情你是去做测试的啊！
<microcai> adam8157:  RH 请我去测试组，我非要去开发组，所以一拍两散
<adam8157> microcai: en, R&D而已, 我才刚毕业两年, 一直做嵌入式开发, 这水平也只能测试了...
<microcai> adam8157:  你千万别去 RH 做测试
<snoop_fy> 我也是刚毕业两年，做的不是嵌入式，NND
<adam8157> microcai: 慢慢学慢慢转嘛...
<snoop_fy> 羡慕你们。。
<microcai> adam8157:  ...  ... 对你将来没好处。 RH 裁员都是先裁的测试 . Fedora 已经有那么多测试了 ....
<microcai> adam8157:  再找工作的话，测试这个经历也不好。
<adam8157> microcai: 我还只是小本, 可以了, 慢慢来... 角度不同啊
<adam8157> microcai: 现在让我做开发也做不来啊
<Cherrot> microcai:额……原来这么残酷……
<microcai> Cherrot:  恩
<gebjgd> adam8157, 没什么做不来的
<microcai> adam8157:  RH 待遇也很烂
<gebjgd> adam8157, 直接上就行了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不行就滚蛋
<microcai> adam8157:  你还是去 Canonical 吧
<microcai> adam8157:  听 ff 的，没错
<adam8157> microcai: 我小本, 才毕业两年, 不想去上海啊, 他也就是听说我去了rh, 然后说rh待遇不高, 问了我一下而已...
<snoop_fy> adam8157: 小本是什么意思？本科？为什么要加“小”？
<gebjgd> snoop_fy, 现在本科毕业不好找工作啊
<microcai> adam8157:  ... RH 真的很不好。 大牛不敢招的公司不是好公司
<adam8157> snoop_fy: 西电的本科, 现在研究生太多了, 我就只好是小本了
<microcai> adam8157:  我还没读过大学累
<snoop_fy> gebjgd: 额。。这倒是，唉。。我也是“小本”
<gebjgd> adam8157, 还是去吧
<adam8157> microcai: 别这样...我可喜欢rh了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 呵呵
<gebjgd> adam8157, rh这公司不错
<Cherrot> adam8157： 你说咱这行读研究生有用么？我说的是国内的
<snoop_fy> 我已经掉在java的巨坑里了
<microcai> adam8157:  RH 真  TMD 对不起中国的大学生啊！！！
<adam8157> Cherrot: 没什么用, 高手都不是科班出身
<microcai> adam8157: 等你进去了，你的同事会迟早那么和你说的。
<Cherrot> adam8157:我也这么想
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不要像那个什么编星际词典的作者一样
<gebjgd> adam8157, 蛋比天高
<gebjgd> adam8157, 进了rh又自己滚蛋了
<adam8157> 我要出门了...大家慢慢聊
<microcai> gebjgd: 那个是学佛门疯掉了
<gebjgd> microcai, ...........
<myke2> 无缝模式在tiling wm下很悲剧
<Cherrot> microcai： o(∩∩)o...哈哈  我也这么想～
<Cherrot> microcai：学佛门疯掉了 这个理由太搞了
<microcai> myke2:  那就不用 tiling wm
<myke2> microcai: 我选择不用无缝模式
<microcai> myke2:  囧
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<myke2> vim太悲剧
<yudun> 囧，为什么#java只能邀请加入
<fvw> myke2: vim?
<Cherrot> yudun: 有没有 #java-cn 啊？:-)
<myke2> fvw: ?
<yudun> Cherrot, no such channel
<Cherrot> yudun:囧
<myke2> yudun: op设定的规则
<yudun> myke2, how to join
<myke2> yudun: 只能有invitation
<yudun> myke2,  国内java程序员那么泛滥为什么都木有java-cn啊
<myke2> yudun: 只有qq群吧
<yudun> myke2, 哎
<xue> microcai=微菜？哈哈。。。
<microcai> xue:  才知道啊
<ofan> 学佛了...
<ofan> 真瞎了
<xue> microcai, 不会吧？
<microcai> xue:  会
<xue> microcai, 中西结合啊，厉害而又谦虚
<microcai> xue: :D
<Cherrot> microcai:中西结合疗效好～
<wujie> [专扁衰仔].Sucker.Punch.2011.03.25.1080P.预告片http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTkzOTEzOTQw.html
<xue> microcai, 你在英国？
<microcai> xue: 天朝
<wujie> 为什么称天朝阿
<Fivesheep> 天朝上国, 多好的称呼
<Cherrot> wujie:吾皇万岁～
<xue> * [microcai] (~microcai@122.234.69.140): microcai
<xue> * [microcai] #ubuntu-cn
<xue> * [microcai] holmes.freenode.net :London, UK
<xue> * [microcai] is logged in as microcai
<xue> * [microcai] End of WHOIS list.
<^k^> xue:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wujie> 平身
<Cherrot> 。。。。。   -_-
<microcai> xue:  那是我登录的 IRC 服务器在英国
<wujie> 服务器？
<microcai> xue: irc 又不是一个服务器的。要搞负载均衡的嘛
<Cherrot> 122.234.69.140  看着离我很近啊
<xue> microcai, 我也搞明白了，哈哈。。。反应有点慢
<xue> microcai, 你换什么内核？
<microcai> xue:  2.6..28.4
<microcai> xue:  2.6.38.4
<Cherrot> microcai 已断开连接 (Quit: 重启换内核)   这个leave message 强劲
<microcai> xue:  刚是 2.6.38.3
<microcai> Cherrot: 那是
<myke2> microcai: 换内核要重启吗?
<Cherrot> myke2: 不重启就能换内核？？
<microcai> myke2: 你可以开发出不重启的换内核方法
<myke2> microcai: 上次这里有人告诉我的
<myke2> microcai: 比如服务器
<Cherrot> myke2: 在我的逻辑这里看来不可能的事请啊……
<Fivesheep> 好像google summer of code 有人开发过这个东西
<ofan> 貌似已经有了
<myke2> Cherrot: 在线比较代码
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<Fivesheep> kexec
 * microcai microcai 表示这么高深的东西我等无福消受
<Fivesheep> man kexec
<xue> microcai, 内核这么新，你用的是ubuntu吗？我的才是2.6.32-31
<microcai> Fivesheep: kexec 还是重启了啊
<microcai> Fivesheep:  内核重启了
 * microcai xue 这里人都知道我是Gentoo党
<Cherrot> 我的是 2.6.35-28-generic  唉……
<myke2> microcai: 1s的内核补丁时间, 上次谁告诉我的, 好像不是一个开源的服务, 还有售后服务
<xue> microcai, 哈哈。。。
<microcai> Cherrot:  uname -r  == 2.6.38.4-microcai-fucked-kernel
<Fivesheep> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-centos-redhat-hotfix-patch-linux-kernel.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ksplice: Upgrade / Patch Your Linux Kernel Without Reboots
<myke2> 对的, splice
<xue> microcai, 你在维护服务器，安全意识也太高了吧
<Cherrot> microcai： 怎么弄出来的？？  microcai-fucked-kernel………………
<microcai> xue:  哪有
<ofan> microcai: 少了个 by
<microcai> Cherrot:  .. 改一下Makefile 就好了啊
<Cherrot> ofan: 晓得了～  ^_^
<wujie> 2.6.35-29
<Cherrot> microcai：晓得了～
<wujie> 你更心了没
<wujie> 3.6.35.29
<myke2> microcai: 不是在make nconfig里面有的么?
<wujie> 2.6.35.29
<microcai> myke2:  表示 make nconfig 也一样。 条条道路同罗马嘛
 * aBiNg debian testing 用上 xorg 1.9.5 版本，流畅了不少。有木有！？
<yangjia> 请问一下 ebs里头的adadmin必须以app用户运行还是
<microcai> aBiNg:  用的是 xorg-1.10
<yangjia> ChanServ: hah
<aBiNg> microcai: ..
<myke2> 请问U盘的"扩容盘"是怎么回事?
<fanzeyi> Linux下面有没有什么好的数据恢复软件= =？
<myke2> fanzeyi: 要看文件系统, 如reiserfs很容易恢复, ext3就难说了
<fanzeyi> ntfs...
<myke2> fanzeyi: 那个你还是用m$自己的东西吧
<fanzeyi> 试了4个win下的了。。
<fanzeyi> 没恢复成功都..
<microcai> fanzeyi:  数据容易恢复？ 那么说明这个 OS 的 FS 非常的糟糕
<myke2> fanzeyi: Linux更加别想了, 他对ntfs的处理是通过反汇编的
<myke2> microcai: 这, reiserfs就是容易恢复
<microcai> myke2:  那么 reiserfs 就是不适合企业使用的FS
<myke2> microcai: 本来就不是给机密数据用的
<microcai> myke2:  恩
<hceasy> 有人用gentoo吗？
 * microcai 谁告诉 hceasy 一下这里有多少 Gentoo 党
<microcai> hceasy:  这里至少有 50 个 Gentoo 党
<hceasy> gentoo那个频道都没人吭声
<snoop_fy> microcai: 有这么多？
<hceasy> microcai: 怀疑…
<xue> microcai, 可这频道有87个人！
<myke2> xue: 有人没在线
<pocoyo> myke2: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Cherrot> xue: 高峰的时候人很多的
<ofan> 很多
<hceasy> 这里arch党多我信
<microcai> hceasy:  hy* lo* mas* le* 都是 Gentoo 党
<microcai> hceasy: 现在都没在线
<fanzeyi> arch在学校装了一次没装成..
<xue> Cherrot, 多少？现在只有#ubuntu的零头1386
<ofan> lag一直在长 ... 但还能收发消息
<hceasy> <microcai> 想知道编译到gnome得多长时间
<Cherrot> xue, 我记得到晚上人还是多的～
<ofan> hceasy: 看机器
<microcai> hceasy: 我的 CPU ， 大概 5 个小时
<hceasy> <ofan> 1.9cpu
<microcai> hceasy:  如果是 i7 ，大概一个小时
<hceasy> <microcai> amd 速龙 2800
<ofan> test
<hceasy> 1.9GHz
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍧ 
<hceasy> <microcai> 准备用八个小时看行不行
<xue> 刚看了gentoo系统，每个软件安装时都要编译一次
<xue> hceasy, 估计你要慢慢等了
<microcai> hceasy:  我应该可以
<hceasy> 我想知道的就是全部下来得几小时
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • G3随意行的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327203&p=2285396#p2285396 我用的ubuntu netbook在打开应用程序的时候有点卡.要等几秒钟这正常吗?。用其它的版本也是这样吗?有没有类似G3随意行的软件?可以用手机卡上网 统计信息: 发表于 由 liu539917729 — 2011-04-23 15:12
<microcai> hceasy:  边下边编译的。不浪费时间的啦
<hceasy> <microcai> 400kb下载速度
<microcai> hceasy:  哦，那就简单多了
<hceasy> <microcai> 机器老了
<microcai> hceasy:  8个小时够了
<ofan> hceasy: 编译gnome干嘛
<hceasy> <ofan> 全部 编译到桌面
<ofan> 浪费时间
<ofan> 浪费电
<hceasy> <microcai> 听坛里人说 两边gcc 一个gl什么的时间都没了
<hceasy> <ofan> gentoo啊
<hceasy> <microcai> 确定够用？
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 我掉线了？
<Cherrot> hceasy, 没有……
<ofan> bot反应好慢
<hceasy> 哦
<hceasy> <ofan> gentoo八个小时梦安装下来么
<myke2> Ubuntu似乎只要15分钟
<ofan> hceasy: 不知道...没装过
<hceasy> <myke2> 早抛弃了 现在arch
<microcai> hceasy:  自己试去
<hceasy> <microcai> 就一个周日，怕浪费时间
<microcai> hceasy: 怕就用 XP
<hceasy> <microcai> 如果时间不够就暑假折腾
<microcai> hceasy:  要有决心
<Cherrot> 竟然发现了这个频道：  #ubuntu-women
<xue> hceasy,
<ofan> 现在linux发行版里awk都是gawk么?
<hceasy> <microcai> 要理智，要有计划，要会合理安排时间
<myke2> ofan: 似乎有mawk
<fanzeyi> 那有没有什么能够恢复分区表的软件？
<ofan> nawk
<Cherrot> fanzeyi, testdisk 不能满足吗？
<fanzeyi> 以及备份分区表
<fanzeyi> Cherrot: testdisk不能备份分区表
<myke2> ofan: 是nawk
<hceasy> <microcai> 如果时间不够就先搁置
<myke2> ofan: mawk也有, 我看下Ubuntu
<ofan> 我只关心默认是不是都是gawk
<myke2> ofan: 不是, 因为我肯定用过一种发行版, 刚开始以为是gawk, 后来发现不是, 自己装gawk的
<ofan> myke2: oh~~
<ofan> 难道是bsd?
<myke2> ofan: 肯定是Debian/Ubuntu/Arch里面的
<myke2> ofan: bsd我还没成功过, 明年有空再试试看
<ofan> ub跟deb一样把
<ofan> arch里是gawk
<myke2> ofan: 大东西一样, 小东西不同
<ofan> myke2: 系统工具应该都是一样的
<myke2> ofan: 哦
<myke2> ofan: 譬如aptitude
<myke2> ofan: 譬如upstart
<ofan> gawk貌似支持的东西最多..
<myke2> ofan: 我记得哪个发行版, 反正说比gawk快, 虽然gawk全面
<ofan> bsd肯定不会默认装gawk..
<microcai> ofan: myke2 不一样。 ub 用的 upstart , 别的用的 systemd
<ofan> microcai: 我说ub和debian
<microcai> ofan:  debian 用的  sysvinit , 现在换 systemd 了
<ofan> 蛋疼的grep不支持匹配多行
<ofan> microcai: 奥
<myke2> ofan: awk有什么好处?
<ofan> myke2: 更像是一门语言了
<myke2> ofan: 额, 连局部变量都没的我记得
<ofan> myke2: 有些特点比较方便吧,比如类似字典的数据结构,方便的数值运算 a['abc']=1 a['abc']++
<myke2> ofan: 这个perl的hash完全可以代替
<ofan> myke2: 有变量,不过没必要搞局部的
<ofan> myke2: 不会perl - -
<yangjia> 请问一下bash_profile是由那个程序调用的呢？
<myke2> ofan: 有必要的吧, 像循环变量i, j经常用
<myke2> ofan: 我似乎看到官方的解释是说把局部变量写到参数列表里面, 这就说明不支持原生的局部
<ofan> myke2: 自动覆盖了
<myke2> ofan: for (i = 1; i < 5; i++)
<myke2> ofan:         somefunc();
<myke2> ofan: somefunc()里面用了i完蛋了
<myke2> ofan: 可以稍微看点pdf学一点点perl的吧
<ofan> myke2: 完蛋啥
<never> 有人用10.10amd64在u盘里安装成功么？
<ofan> myke2: 暂时不想学....
<ofan> myke2: 以后可能慢慢学点
<myke2> ofan: 那你怎么学awk的
<ofan> myke2: 看在线的tutorial
<myke2> ofan: 那你也可以看看Learning Perl啊, 一点点东西.
 * flybug 
<ofan> myke2: 恩 有时间就看看
<ofan> 这不要搞多行匹配麻  grep不支持
<never> 问下大家 有人用10.10amd64通过u盘里安装成功么？
<myke2> ofan: 不过我目前写出来的perl没什么pl的特性, 几乎都是照搬C的, 因为没这方面需求
<ofan> 额 发现sed搞定了..
<never> 有人用u盘安装过ubuntu么？
<fanzeyi> never: 有。。
<never> 为什么我用u盘制作的10.10amd64的都启动不了呢？以前9.10时一点问题没有
<myke2> ne
<myke2> never: grub正常否
<never> 跟本就读不了grub
<myke2> never: 是否设置引导分区?
<never> 我用官方提供的那个u盘安装工具，光盘里的u盘安装工具还有utrlaiso都试验过了。。都不行
<never> 引导不了
<flybug> /m/part
<myke2> never: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<never> 我是在windows下想制作启动u盘
<myke2> never: 光盘启动然后做
<never> 我光驱坏掉了，就想用u盘做个双系统。。
<myke2> never: 那就直接装U盘里
<never> 然后再往硬盘里安？
<never> 是个办法~~
<myke2> never: 你可以搞一个简易的启动盘啊
<fanzeyi> 话说..
<fanzeyi> Ubuntu支持不支持网络安装
<fanzeyi> 我指通过网线
<myke2> 支持
<fanzeyi> 在没有任何启动设施的情况下 只有根网线..
<fanzeyi> 而且不是连到公网
<myke2> 这
<never> 怎么弄呢？我准备走曲线救国的路线了。。量产u盘
<myke2> never: 你一个linux都没?
<fanzeyi> 曾经用一根网线 不带连公网给一电脑装上了xp....
<never> 现在还没有。。
<fanzeyi> 另外一个电脑做server 然后整个系统等于从另外一个电脑上引导出来的= =
<myke2> never: 不用U盘行不? 你Google下: Ubuntu 硬盘安装
<never> 用grub for dos引导？
<myke2> never: 似乎是
<never> 等我量产失败了再用这种方法，嘿嘿
<myke2> fanzeyi: 这个需要BIOS支持吧
<fanzeyi> myke2: 是啊 但是现在BIOS一般都支持网路引导吧
<fanzeyi> myke2: 我装的那个电脑大概是04年的。。 没CD 没USB...
<myke2> fanzeyi: 那个和BIOS的启动原理密切相关了吧
<fanzeyi> myke2: 嗯 是啊..
<fanzeyi> myke2: 不知道ubuntu支持不那。。
<myke2> fanzeyi: 你是引导到别人电脑上?
<fanzeyi> myke2: 呃 初中的时候装的 忘掉当时具体的情况了 大概是从 服务端获得所有要装的东西 然后引导
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 如何确定我的11.3闭源驱动正确安装了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327210&p=2285489#p2285489 小弟新手 ，前日刚装ubuntu10.04（采用刻盘安装，与win7并存），由于开源驱动下我的ati5145显卡下，笔记本 风扇不停在转。并且有非常高的开机死机概率 ，就是在出现ubuntu的标题，下面有五个圆点那个画面死机 ...
 * microcai http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/bootchart.svg
<never> 已经量产成功，谢谢大家的帮忙
<lei`> archlinx默认的py是3,怎么改成2呢.
<lei`> 我装了py2,但是命令是python2而不是python
<lei`> python默认是启动的python3
<wzssyqa> lei`: 链接过去嘛
<lei`> wzssyqa: 那py3怎么办呢
<wzssyqa> lei`: python 现在应该是到 python3 的一个链接
<lei`> wzssyqa: 对哦
<lei`> 但是blender要依赖的好像是3
<lei`> 感恩
<lei`> gae的sdk又依赖2
<myke2> lei`: 不要用arch
<lei`> myke2: 已经用了
<myke2> lei`: 那可能只能自己编译了
<imdiot> 安装python2
<imdiot> 然后把/usr/bin/python链接到/usr/binpython上
<imdiot> /usr/bin/python
<ofan> lei`: 没问题
<ofan> lei`: 装上python2,py脚本里写#!/usr/bin/python2
<ofan> lei`: gae sdk的py文件可能还是python,都替换成python2就可以了
<lei`> ofan: gae有好多脚本啊,不只一个
<ofan> lei`: 批量改呗
<myke2> lei`: 自己写个脚本去改
<ofan> lei`: 或者从aur里装gae sdk
<lei`> 好的,谢谢各位
<caleb-> lei`: arch wiki 应该有教学的
<caleb-> 批量改太夸张了
<ofan> aur里的sdk都已经改过了
<ofan> sed里的命令执行结果不能传递给下个命令?
<lei`> ofan: 我醋aur里装了
<lei`>  我从aur里装了
<ofan> o
<myke2> 现在webqq怎么回事
<myke2> ofan: 现在还有什么有效的pacman加速的
<ofan> myke2: 下载加速就是powerpill,aria2c吧
<ofan> 现在我用clyde
<myke2> ofan: powerpill已经悲剧了
<myke2> ofan: 今天163正常么
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<myke2> ofan: 我这里完全不正常
<imdiot> ofan: 加速直接把pacman和makepkg都设成多线程下载的不就好了么???
<ofan> imdiot: wget是单线程的
<imdiot> 你可以用支持多线程的嘛 像axel什么的 加速比ub方便多了……
<ofan> imdiot: pacman还不支持aur..
<myke2> ofan: 还有aria2要加什么参数都有讲究的, 不像下载的时候比较简单
<imdiot> 用yaourt啊 yaourt调用的makepkg makepkg可以设置下载工具 你就可以用多线程下载工具给yaourt加速了
<ofan> yaourt最近bug比较多
<ofan> myke2: 还行,就是有几个选项比较模糊
<imdiot> ofan: 不是还有其它代替yaourt的呢嘛 只要是调用的makepkg就能直接加速了
<ofan> imdiot: 对阿 所以我用yaourt和clyde
<oinil> 本频道真的变arch啦？
<myke2> ofan: 什么--allow-overwrite=true --summary-interval
<oinil> 直接改名好了
<imdiot> 一直感觉这archer和gentoo比ub多………………………………
<oinil> imdiot: 那俩都有专门的chan，在这里的一贯都是潜水
<oinil> imdiot: 最近越来越多冒出来了
<ugoubuntu> 请教下，我的机器能访问192.168.0.39上的Windows系统下的文件夹。路径应该是smb：//192168.0.39/documents。但是，我在终端下怎么到达那个位置呢？
<imdiot> :-D 我一贯也是潜水…………
<myke2> ugoubuntu: mount
<oinil> ugoubuntu: 先通过samba给mount上，然后访问。
<myke2> oinil: 不是cifs?
<oinil> myke2: cifs不是samba包里的么？
<ugoubuntu> 我在图形界面上已经mount上了，还需要在终端下mount一次？
<myke2> oinil: 难道不是内核编译的时候加上的?
<ugoubuntu> 总之，在终端下也通过smb://....来访问是不？
<myke2> ugoubuntu: 不是
<oinil> myke2: 不记得啦。好像有个单独的cifs-utils....我去看看
<ugoubuntu> 那么是在media/ 或mnt/下？
<myke2> ugoubuntu: 自己指定mount的目录
<edison0354> ofan: 你的release party咋样了？
<oinil> 1 extra/cifs-utils 4.9-2 [installed] CIFS filesystem user-space tools
<ofan> edison0354: 招不到人
<oinil> 2 extra/gvfs-smb 1.6.6-1 SMB/CIFS (Windows client) backend for gvfs
<ugoubuntu> myke2: 哦，好的，多谢
<psychologe> 有没有玩metasploit的
<myke2> oinil: 这只是user-space tools, 要有内核支持吧
<wsk170> nvidia 270.41.06 最新驱动在 10.04上用不了么？
<myke2> oinil: 我记得mount是不需要所谓的user-space tools
<oinil> myke2: 哦，可能是的。内核那个，当时就是照清单把该选的都选上。
<myke2> oi
<myke2> oinil: arch默认内核里有的
<myke2> oinil: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CIFS
<oinil> myke2: 不过话说我记得以前没装那啥utils的时候，是不能的阿？
<myke2> oinil: 我搞错了
<myke2> oinil: (cifs-utils package must be installed)
<eric__> myke2: 安了个transmission  怎么打不开
<myke2> eric__: 用aria2吧
<eric__> myke2: ？
<myke2> oinil: man mount
<myke2> eric__: 不就是要下BT
<eric__> myke2: 恩
<myke2> eric__: google aria2
<eric__> myke2: 能下ipv6的吗
<myke2> eric__: --disable-ipv6 (default is false)
<edison0354> ofan: 额，你+U
<ofan> 米人阿..
<eric__> transmission: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or
<eric__> myke2: 信念行的？
<ofan> sed的正则不能进行最短匹配么?
<eric__> myke2: 命令的？
<myke2> eric__: y
<eric__> myke2: 命令行不会用
<myke2> eric__: 就几个命令, 不能学下?
<eric__> myke2: 我是要上传用的
<eric__> myke2: 不是只下载的那种
<eric__> myke2: 玩pt用的
<eric__> 有人帮忙解决一下安装 transmission  然后启动不了
<myke2> eric__: 鄙人网络没到达upload的地步
<eric__> myke2: 我是校园网，ipv6  用的  混 六维  pt的
<caleb-> wsk170: 可以用吧
<wsk170> caleb-: 不装了 启动X老报错
<caleb-> wsk170: 内核模块没更新？
<wsk170> caleb-: 官方的安装包 也需要？
<wsk170> 显卡 G105M
<caleb-> wsk170: bin 还是 deb?
<wsk170> caleb-: run
<caleb-> wsk170: 那要编译内核模块的
<wsk170> caleb-: 你从PPA里装的？
<caleb-> wsk170: 我都用 run
 * caleb- 刚更新 java 是 bin, 所以打成 bin 了
<wsk170> caleb-: wiki里没说要编译内核模块啊？ 官方的不自动编译？
<caleb-> wsk170: deb 有 dkms 会自动编译
<caleb-> wsk170: run 没有 dkms
<caleb-> wsk170: 不过正常来说用 run 会让你选择是否编译才对
<caleb-> wsk170: 你安装方法错了？
<wsk170> caleb-: 没错啊 应该
 * caleb- 不是用 run 里的 installer
<caleb-> wsk170: 要不就查查是不是 270 不支持你那卡了
<wsk170> caleb-: 直接sudo sh  *.run 没加参数
<wsk170> caleb-: 看了 支持的啊
 * caleb- 没记 nvidia 各种晶片年代
<caleb-> wsk170: 那应该会编内核啊
<wsk170> caleb-: 看log显示 NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed
<caleb-> wsk170: xorg log?
<caleb-> 270 搭配 xorg 1.9 / 1.10 都能用的
<wsk170> caleb-: 是dmesg的 我看看xorg的
<wsk170> caleb-: 10.04是哪个版本的 xorg?
<wsk170> 是 xserver-xorg-core的版本？ 是的话 我这里显示 1.7.6
<caleb-> 哦，可能是 xorg 太旧
<caleb-> 去查查 270 支持的 xorg 版本？
<wsk170> caleb-: 官方也没说不支持啊 只是说新增对 1.10的支持
<caleb-> 不知
<caleb-> 其实新版一般没啥特别的
 * caleb- is 升级控，所以升
<wsk170> caleb-: 呵呵懒得折腾 只是我用浏览器看flash的时候 浏览器 活桌面 会有一些残影
<caleb-> wsk170: 推荐用 google chrome 自带的 lib"gc"flashplayer.so
<wsk170> 所以想升级看看 要是升级控的话 我先恐怕用的就不是 10.04了
<wsk170> caleb-: 我试试看 多谢
<caleb-> lts 好啊
<blueghost> 惨了，我忘了 怎么设 inlcludepath了
<MaskRay> tmux 不错，准备抛弃 screen
<myke2> MaskRay: 最大割是npc吧?
<Robots> 悲剧哇
<Robots> startx,command not found
<Robots> 为毛呢？
<caleb-> Robots: 没安装？
<MaskRay> myke2: 好像是
<vic> 安装xorg-xinit
<Robots> 我已经pacman -S xorg 了
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, Firefox的一个tag的js之类的能否访问到另外一个tag的信息?
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如url, cookie, 网页记录
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<Robots> 难道 还要装xorg-xinit?
<myke2> caleb-: 用FF么?
<wcheng> 计算机可以上网，可是networkmanager就是看不到链接
<caleb-> myke2: 不用
<Robots> 一天了，都特么一天了。连X都没见到。=.=!
<caleb-> Robots: X & 就好了
<myke2> Robots: 还要装显卡驱动
<vic> Robots: 装x还得看wiki，不要全装xorg。arch的分包有点诡异。。。安装xorg反而不行
<tenzu> Robots: 装个slim看看
<vic> pacman -S xorg-server xorg-xinit xorg-utils xorg-server-utils  这几个就应该可以了
<Robots> 有啊，pacman -S xf86-video-ati
<vic> 想要xterm调试 pacman -S xorg-twm xorg-xclock xterm
<myke2> Robots: X & 不行?
<myke2> Robots: 你装xf86-video-ati-git吧, ati比较特殊
<vic> Robots: wiki，wiki。。。。。
<tenzu> 驱动先用vesa试试？
<caleb-> xorg-xinit xorg-utils 应该不用
<Yuking> 我的t60也是ati的卡，好像安装过程很顺利
<myke2> vic: 如果我没记错, pacman -S xorg 会装 xterm
<Yuking> Robots: 运行X，把它的输出贴出来看下
<caleb-> Yuking++
<vic> myke2: 现在arch的x分包诡异。。。全装反而有问题。。。
<Robots> 不在电脑旁……
<myke2> vic: 不清楚了, 好久没装pacman
<myke2> vic: 好久没装arch
<myke2> vic: 我这台arch还是去年装的
<basncy> 请问一下怎样安装集成显卡的驱动，已经升级到最新内核了，还是不能运行3d
<Yuking> 我是不久前装了下arch/xfce4，觉得还不错，几乎没有遇到问题
<Yuking> basncy: 什么卡？
<vic> myke2: 前一阵我也遇到这位兄弟的问题。。。后来就是把所有的关于x的全装完才搞定，后来去wiki一看，我靠更新了。。没把我气死，装之前还没更新
<caleb-> Yuking: 离开 lfs 了？
<basncy> Yuking, H61主板
<tenzu> myke2: 以前会，现在不会了
<Yuking> caleb-: 没，只是本本上装了arch
<tenzu> myke2: 现在默认pacman -S xorg里面好像没有xterm
<vic> basncy: 什么卡哦
<basncy> vic, Yuking http://www.gigabyte.cn/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3774&dl=1
<tenzu> myke2: 不排除我用的源有问题
<Yuking> basncy: H61主板是啥卡？
<myke2> tenzu: arch越来越高级了好像.....
<Robots> 我是网络安装的。用Bjtu的源。
<myke2> tenzu: 如果再给别人装我从arch撤离了
<basncy> Yuking, 正在查看。。好像是intel
<vic> basncy: 你是ub还是？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 4M内存的机器能否取消交换分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327219&p=2285652#p2285652 如题，机器内存4M，查系统资源，内存占用几乎从未达到70%以上，而且交换分区的占用一直是0，那么，能否取消交换分区，把空间让给其他分区？ 系统是10.10，先前按照物理内存的两倍设置交换分区，是8M，后来觉 ...
<basncy> vic, ub
<tenzu> myke2: 不看wiki凭经验容易出错，我现在装一次看一次。。。
<Robots> …………………
<myke2> tenzu: 而且要看english的吧
<vic> basncy: ub不了解。。。。不知道显卡驱动咋装
<Robots> 4M
<basncy> vic, 才出的主板。
<tenzu> myke2: 没错
<myke2> tenzu: 像arch这种不太稳定的
<Yuking>    Intel 最新HD绘图核心2000/ 3000
<vic> tenzu: 必须装一次看一次
<myke2> tenzu: english的有种都不断在变
<myke2> tenzu: 就是说english的已经不满足了
<myke2> vic: tenzu 别说装一遍看一遍, 有时候pacman -Syu都要去看一遍
<tenzu> myke2: beginner's guide改过，以前的废话太多
<tenzu> vic: gnome3出来之前我不用看，现在不行了
<vic> myke2: 呵呵，那 你狠。。。。我一般想起来就去瞅瞅。。。。
<vic> tenzu: kde众表示压力不大
<myke2> vic: 主要是上次pacman -Syu遇到严重问题了
<vic> myke2: 我发现我一直很幸运 都没遇到啥大问题。。
<tenzu> vic: 我实在是用不惯kde
<myke2> vic: 导致我完全无法用pacman
<Robots> 不爱折腾
<Yuking> 原来H61也支持SNB哈？与H67有啥不一样？
<tenzu> myke2: -Syu能出啥问题？
<vic> myke2: 。。。。。。是不是db格式改变的问题啊
<myke2> tenzu: 就是上次因为没有删除powerpill, 然后依赖关系导致无法使用pacman了
<vic> tenzu: 我也是几经尝试，才发现kde的好。。。。。
<tenzu> myke2: 跟我一样。。。
<vic> myke2: me too
<Robots> pacman-db-upgrade
 * tenzu 觉得没有powerpill之后香裆蛋疼
<myke2> tenzu: 这已经算够严重的问题了, pacman无法用成了
<vic> myke2: 不过我直接删掉powerpill  开了国内源 速度也不慢
<myke2> tenzu: 可以说pacman是arch的核心吧
<tenzu> myke2: 我等了相当长一段时间，一直觉得没有更新是很奇怪的事情，直到换了官方源
<myke2> vic: 是的, 现在只能wget
<vic> myke2: 关键是powerpill是一个第三方 的
<tenzu> 我比较习惯yaourt
<myke2> vic: 当时是在community里的
<vic> myke2:恩，当时我很困惑来着，后来发现是一个什么包有问题  我就果断删除了
<myke2> vic: 好像叫做xyne-arch-perl什么的
<vic> tenzu: 神器  必须习惯啊
<myke2> vic: pacman -R 的时候, 爆出powerpill和bauerbill
<vic> myke2: 貌似就是powerpill依赖的几个包
<tenzu> vic: 没yaourt我会死
<myke2> vic: 想了好几天我才把他干掉的
<myke2> tenzu: 不用yaourt
<vic> tenzu: 用arch的没有yaourt都会死 我觉得
<myke2> vic: 完全不用yaourt
<vic> myke2: 那咋用aur？？
<tenzu> vic: look，至少有一个不死
<vic> tenzu:  i see
<myke2> vic: 多了, 以前bauerbill, 现在用packer临时代替
<myke2> vic: yaourt实在不是一个快东西
<vic> myke2: packer好用否？
<fanzeyi> HALUG筹备报名... http://goo.gl/z32Gf ..
<myke2> vic: 比较简陋
<^k^> ⇪ title: Henan Linux User Group 筹备报名.
 * MaskRay 求好看的 tmux statusbar 配置
 * tenzu 不会手动编译，又想装13，只能靠yaourt顶着了
<myke2> vic: packer -S foo; packer foo显示1. 2. 3. ... Number: 和yaourt差不多
 * alvin_rxg 没用 yaourt 的飘过..。oÖ
<vic> myke2: packer快？  我都是yaourt -Syu --aur 之后就干别的去了
<tenzu> 试试packer去。。。
<myke2> vic: 感觉稍微快点, 但是不如bauerbill好用
<vic> pacman又升级了
<vic> myke2: 还真用不惯bauerbill
<myke2> vic: 和powerpill不是差不多的
<myke2> vic: 特别是递归编译功能
<vic> cloog 难道是传说中的clang
<tenzu> bauerbill out of date
<myke2> tenzu: 知道啊, 原因和powerpill同
<vic> myke2: 都是一个人写的把
<myke2> vic: 最关键是因为用到一个组件, 作者认为写的Ugly
<vic> myke2: 羡慕会写代码的人啊。。。。俺只能等人家写出来用了
 * vic 不知道有没有沈阳lug啊
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<myke2> vic: 临溪羡鱼, 不如退而结网
<vic> myke2: 不是那块料啊。。。。。
 * tenzu 不会编程，表示亚历山大
 * Yuking 有点想整个SNB的系统
<fillayu> 问一个vim 的问题， 查找某个目录下面的包括 'abc' 的文件，并全部替换为  cde
<fillayu> 怎么做了
<fvw> fillayu: globe()
<fvw> fillayu: 用 sed吧
<fillayu> fvw  语法很复杂
<vic> 是文件里包括 还是文件名包括
<fillayu> vic  文件内容
<vic> 用脚本不行吗
<alvin_rxg> q
<fillayu> vic  可以啊，脚本不太方便啊
<alvin_rxg> fillayu: vim * => qa:g/abc/s/abc/cde/g<回车>q  => 100000@a<回车>
<alvin_rxg> offline?
<fillayu> alvin_rxg  我一会试下
<alvin_rxg> 好像错了……
<alvin_rxg> fillayu: vim * => qa:g/abc/s/abc/cde/g<回车>：wnext<回车>q  => 100000@a<回车>
<fillayu> 真复杂
<afiredp1> 我把debian分区格式化了 但是我有用tar备份的文件 我恢复上去怎么没有用啊
<afiredp1> 是不是还要做其他操作啊 卡在 welcom grub 然后就一个小光标在闪
<happyaron> update-grub
<edison0354> happyaron: sudo:-D
<happyaron> :)
<afiredp1> 我刚 rescue 模式下 重新安装了 grub 也不行
<afiredp1> 是不是 tar备份的文件 如果 之前分区格式化掉了在还原回去是没有用的 啊
<afiredp1> linux 有没有设置活动分区这个概念啊
<myke2> afiredp1: 首先要保证grub装好, 然后grub配置好, grub-install要指定root-directory
 * MaskRay 求好看的 tmux statusbar 配置
<afiredp1> myke2, grub 怎么配置，grub的配置文件不是备份还原回去了 还要配置什么？
<myke2> afiredp1: man grub-install
<adam8157> afiredp1: --root-directory没指定对, 指定对了基本不用配置
<myke2> adam8157: 还要写grub.cfg / menu.lst吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]TL-WN821N问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327228&p=2285736#p2285736 各位,我装的是LINUXDEEPIN10.12.1,用tl-wn821n(v2.0)的无线网卡,找不到驱动,在网上找到很多方法都试过了,还是不行, 还有NETWORK也被我删了,顺便发一个给我一下! 统计信息: 发表于 由 LHJ-1031 — 2011-04-23 19:13
<adam8157> myke2: 基本不用了...或者装完了update-grub下就好...
<afiredp1> 估计是的 以前我格式化掉 就掉 grub 急救模式 现在也倒不了 也不能 编辑引导命令，
<afiredp1> 我重新装了 debian 第6次安装了
<myke2> adam8157: 但是/etc/fstab什么的还要修改吧
<adam8157> myke2: 他不是tar回去了么? 我刚进来, 不大了解情况
<myke2> adam8157: 我也不太清楚, 但觉得/etc/fstab的写法也有关系, UUID的方法什么的我不懂, 我都写/dev/sdaX的, 这样可能还要修改, 如果分区动过
<afiredp1> adam8157,  我用tar备份的 也备份了 mbr 用dd备份的，还原不了
<afiredp1> 可能如果我不是格式化全部删除文件就好还原了
<adam8157> myke2: uuid可能有变动, 我恢复系统的时候也都是用传统写法
<afiredp1> 备份系统 是系统不是数据 用什么好啊，
<myke2> afiredp1: 你先把grub搞好, 那些都是后事
<adam8157> afiredp1: chroot进去, grub-install, update-grub...基本就完了
<afiredp1> myke2, grub 我已经 重新装过了
<adam8157> afiredp1: 我一直是tar...
<afiredp1> adam8157, 我是用这个命令备份的tar -cvpzf /mnt/nt/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media /
<adam8157> afiredp1: 恩 没问题的, 其实不exclude也没啥, 我都懒得加
<myke2> adam8157: /sys什么的启动的时候会重建吧?
<afiredp1> 是不是少备份东西了，据说 proc 和sys是内存文件 备份了没有用
<myke2> afiredp1: 不需要, 那东西启动的时候内核生成的
<myke2> afiredp1: 你现在grub没搞好
<adam8157> myke2: 恩, 什么dev啊, proc啊, sysfs啊, 都会有新的....
<afiredp1> myke2, 我已经在重新装了， 这次 用qomo备份 以前用 clonezilla 备份了也不行
<afiredp1> myke2,  可能我技术太烂了
<myke2> adam8157: /dev不行, 要复制的
<myke2> adam8157: 比如/dev/console, /dev/null
<myke2> adam8157: 否则要自己mknod
<afiredp1> 据说 linux 可以当前系统吧硬盘上面所有的文件都删除了 命令是什么啊
<myke2> afiredp1: ???
<adam8157> myke2: 嗯, 忘了, 呵呵. 我每次嫌麻烦, 都不exclude...
<myke2> adam8157: exclude可能反而会带来麻烦
<myke2> adam8157: 对了, 如果/mnt下mount了什么东西, 怎么办
<afiredp1> myke2,  我重新装了，装好了，最小化安装的，呵呵
<adam8157> myke2: 我都是进live系统tar的, 肯定没mount...再说了, 应该不能在线备份吧
<fvw> fillayu: find . -name "??file" -exec sed -e "s/abc/acd/g" {} \;
<serene> 大家好～
<pocoyo> serene: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<fillayu> fvw   这个 nice
<Robots> 好
<fvw> sed的语法你自己看看吧 sed -i -n -e
<serene> 我这里看有的人说话都是以别人的名字开头的， 是敲进去的吗？
<fvw> serene: use tab
<fvw> serene: 一般的客户端
<serene> xchat 呢？
<Robots> Test
<pocoyo> Robots: 大便的离去，是马桶的追求，还是屁股的不挽留。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<fillayu> fvw  sed 的语法格式，好像跟 vim很像
<fillayu> fvw 正则语法
<void1> 明天有人去shlug吗
<serene> pocoyo:  嘿嘿～
<fvw> fillayu: en
<Robots> 药丸…………
<fvw> -i 直接修改文件 -n 安静 -e "命令"
<Robots> 马桶才是真正的归宿
<serene> fvw,  明白了～
<serene> 是敲前几个字母tab的呵
<fvw> serene: 一两个
<serene> fvw, 嗯
<ayaka> 最近jre变得不稳定了，eclipse老是重启
<serene> 我按了 libreoffice， 打开math后 希腊字母输不进去  是什么原因？
<Robots> 干嘛不用Ooo
<mza_> 咨询大家一下，想学c++，有没有什么书推荐的？
<myke2> mza_: C++ Primer Plus
<fvw> c会了没
<void1> 为什么要plus
<myke2> serene: 干嘛用libreoffice
<ayaka> cpp比c难多了
<happyaron> edison0354: 悦姐不悦。
<mza_> myke2: 哦，那就不用买了，直接电子版……
<serene> mza_, thinking in c++
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
 * fvw test
<fvw> mza_: C Primer...
<afiredp1> 我想把 sid的源加到 sources.list 里面 怎么做啊
<fvw> mza_: 先学C 在看OOO
<myke2> Robots: Ooo淘汰了
<mza_> fvw: 正在学c，估计用的是c++
<ayaka> afiredp1, gedit /etc/source.list
<serene> mza_, 基本不可能吧
<myke2> afiredp1: 最好不要乱加sid
<myke2> serene: C的程序基本都能在g++下编译吧
<serene> myke2, 恩 能，  我是说对象的概念
<mza_> myke2: 貌似可以吧
<afiredp1> ayaka, 我vi source.list的 加哪个源啊
<ayaka> 绝对基本的编译
<afiredp1> myke2,  我要装个qonmo
<ayaka> afiredp1, 源地址知道吗？
<myke2> serene: 有些地方好像要修改, 比如#include <cstdio>
<serene> myke2,  #include <stdio.h>  通不过？
<mza_> myke2: 不是吧。vs c++里面直接stdio就可以啊
<afiredp1> ayaka, 不知道我在找了 google
<myke2> serene: 好像是
<myke2> mza_: 不是VS啦, g++
<myke2> serene: 有时候会, 不尽然
<serene> mza_, 标准来说是 所有 *.h 在c++ 里都变成了c*
<mza_> 也可以。我昨晚刚整了个hello world
<myke2> serene: 那种是否可以? 比如 int main(void)
<ayaka> 现在m$下的除了intel,amd,mingw,cw的c编译器都没更新了
<serene> myke2, 可以吧
<myke2> serene: C99的C++现在都行了?
<mza_> serene: 不要给菜鸟说这么高深的！我今天把float才算是搞的比较清楚了……
<serene> myke2, 额。 不了解额
<myke2> serene: C++的写法是int main()?
<serene> myke2,  我是平时 用 g++ 时 这些基本没问题
<myke2> serene: 标准?
<serene> myke2,  c++ 要求必须是 int main()
<mza_> serene:貌似c也要这样吧。貌似void不行
<serene> myke2,  括号里可加可不加
<ayaka> mza_, void在参数里是可以的
<serene> myke2, c里面 void 可以
<myke2> serene: 括号里面加void是C99都这样写的
<serene> myke2, 我通常是 codeblocks， gcc编译器  比较灵活算是
<ayaka> 现在google好慢阿，ipv6.google.com比较1快
<myke2> serene: 那是标准, 我看见linux源代码里面也都用foo(void)这种了, 我没看过C++
<serene> myke2, 风格吧
<Robots> test
<pocoyo> Robots: 从前在山谷里有一只怪兽叫六眼飞鱼，每天都跑出山谷吃村民，村民苦不堪言，打听到只有那位叫爱的武士才能杀死六眼飞鱼，于是求助之，武士说，我现在杀不了，村民问为什么，武士说我需要一把叫勇气的刀。知道为什么吗？因为：爱真的需要勇气，来面对六眼飞鱼… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • gtk在新窗口中如何实现gtk_main一样的功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327230&p=2285771#p2285771 主函数中，另起一线程，产生了一个新的窗口，新窗口中新增加了一些控件，怎么样才能在这个新窗口实现 main loop？难道每新产生一个窗口都要增加一个gtk_main()吗？怎么样才能在这个新窗口中实现事件的循环呢？ 统 ...
<justcc> hi,everyone. Any ideas on open-source micro-blog softs?
<justcc> 大家好，有啥开源微博软件没？
<pocoyo> justcc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<justcc> pocoyo: What's your point?
<justcc> pocoyo: 这个帖子是啥意思？
<alvin_rxg> justcc: 它只是回应 "hi" 和 "大家好"
<justcc> 哦 hi
<mrguser> 终于又进来了
<mrguser> 额…
<terrysco> 兄弟们，archlinuxfr...最近怎么了 啊
<terrysco> 更新个东西都不行
<mza_> 继续求教：char s1[10] = "12345" 12345's strlen is 5 and size is 10
<mza_> char s2[5] = "12345"   12345's strlen is 6 and size is 5
<mza_> #define s "12345"  12345's strlen is 5 and size is 6
<afiredp1> 我装了 稳定版 怎么下载 不稳定版本的 软件包啊
<mza_> 为什么第三组的string，strlen就能准确的识别出来长度？
<goldfox_79> mza s2的strlen不一定是6吧，取决于当时内存的情况，如果
<goldfox_79> æ­»
<serene> mza_, strlen is the length of a string, while size is the length of an array
<ayaka> mza_, \0
<mza_> goldfox_79: 我发现了，有一次它给我输出了5……
<goldfox_79> 因为s2已经超界了
<goldfox_79> 所以s2具体的strlen的取值
<mza_> ayaka:我知道。但是同样的字符串，strlen出来的长度不同是为什么……
<ayaka> mza_, define这样定义的不是字符串，要加#
<goldfox_79> mza: s1和define都是对的
<mza_> ayaka:加了，忘记打了。
<goldfox_79> maz: s2那个例子是因为数据超界了
<goldfox_79> maz: 所以s2那个例子没有什么意义
<mza_> goldfox_79: 也就是越界以后，可能会出现不可预期的错误。
<goldfox_79> maz:是的，这是我的理解
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: kernel26-lts-ck 编译了俩小时，竟然 error ……
<ayaka> mza_, 说明的很清楚了，man strlen
<mza_> goldfox_79: 但是\0存到哪了。
<ayaka> alvin_rxg, 电脑太烂了，30min
<mza_> ayaka: 去看看
<goldfox_79> maz: 比如啊，我说是比如，内存里
<alvin_rxg> ayaka: 是啊，800MHz
<goldfox_79> maz: 内存里0-4是s1[5], 5-9是s2[5]
<alvin_rxg> s1 明明是 char[10] ...
<goldfox_79> maz: 先写strcpy( s1, "12345")，\0就被写道了s2[0]
<rothsdad> hi
<ayaka> goldfox_79 应该要看定义，在可执行文件中储存的地方不同，还有不一定在内存了，寄存器，或者未初始化
<goldfox_79> alvin:大锅，我都写了“比如”，举例子没必要完全一直吧
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍬ 
<ayaka> goldfox_79 应该要看定义，在可执行文件中储存的地方不同，还有运行时不一定在内存了，寄存器，或者未初始化
<wzlxx> 我想问个问题，在命令行用mplayer播放视频的时候怎么不让信息输入到终端？
<wzlxx> 我想问个问题，在命令行用mplayer播放视频的时候怎么不让信息输入到终端？
<ayaka> wzlxx, mplayer &
<freetstar> wzlxx: 重定向
<wzlxx> ayaka: 不行的，你可以试试…
<freetstar> mplayer >out
<ayaka> wzlxx, mplayer 2&1>/dev/null
<mza_> gcc的man还要单独安装？？？
<wzlxx> ayaka: 不行滴…
<ayaka> wzlxx, no idea
<wzlxx> ayaka: 呵呵，这样的话视频就播放不出来了，汗～
<wzlxx> ayaka: 其他都可以重定向，就mplayer不行，感觉它的输出就是视频…
<ayaka> mza_, 有可能条目名不对，试试info
<phyware> wzlxx: 貌似 mplayer xx.avi &> /dev/null
<alvin_rxg> mplayer --really-quiet ...
<alvin_rxg> mplayer -really-quiet ...
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 可行？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: yo
<shinnpc> 大家好，我是新人
<reiv> mplayer xx.avi > /dev/null 2>/dev/null
<reiv> 挺好的...
<shinnpc> 才刚刚知道这款软件，希望能够在这得到一些帮助，请多多指教
<phyware> --really-quiet也有少量输出吧
<mza_> char string[32] = "hello, world"; sizeof (string)=> 32  strlen (string)=> 12
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 有输出…
<mza_> >=大于等于？是不是这个意思？
<alvin_rxg> mza_: y
<afiredp1> alvin_rxg,你在手机上 编译？
<wzlxx> reiv: 这个可以，我试过的，但是如果想让它加上个  &就不行了…
<alvin_rxg> afiredp1: 笔记本
<mza_> alvin_rxg: 什么情况下会>12？
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg> mza_: 有效字符多于12个呗……
<mza_> alvin_rxg:sizeof我可以理解有时候有些机器会为char2byte，但是strlen我就不明白了……
<wzlxx> mplayer不可以后台运行吗？
<alvin_rxg> mza_: 所以为了代码的健壮， sizeof(blabla) >= 32* sizeof(char)
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: Meta4 + r => mplayer blabla <回车> ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<reiv> wzlxx: 不能在后台的...
<alvin_rxg> mza_:        The strlen() function calculates the length of the string s, not including the terminating '\0' character.
<reiv> wzlxx: 用nohup mplayer XXX.avi & 吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有望搞定 oauth 了。 你呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你的 dwm 弄好了吗
<mza_> alvin_rxg: "hello, world"的有效字符会超过12个？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没
<alvin_rxg> mza_: 等于……
<blueghost> mza_:) 你有没有在 末尾 加上 '\x0' 这个字符
<mza_> 没有。
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 你out了，呵呵，现在都是zsh的文件关联了，哈哈，节省了文件管理器，嘎嘎
<wzlxx> reiv: OK
<blueghost> mza_:) strlen 是计算 到 \x0 为止 的长度
<mza_> 刚才那段是 info strlen里面的原文……
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: ?
<blueghost> mza_:) 你 的字符串是如何 赋值的
<blueghost> strlen ("hello, world");这样??
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我怎么了？
<mza_> blueghost: For example,strlen ("hello, world")=> 12
<alvin_rxg> 肏， dwm-plus 的代码真 ugly
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你现时的目标进行的怎么样了
<blueghost> mza_:) 如果是这样应该没问题啊
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: zsh的文件关联，直接命令行输入文件名，就可以用相应的软件打开…
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 有必要么？
<mza_> blueghost: 但是info strlen的这句话让我蛋疼啊。他就不能给个=
<freetstar> wzlxx: 你也zsh党
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还行吧，是个那种喜欢装得比较傲气的女孩，说难听了就是被骄纵惯了的那种，只要能忍受，并且，可以过下去。。仅此而已
<blueghost> => 是原文???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 艾，不知道怎么说。 要找个会过活的女孩。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看 log，别没弄清楚别人问啥就回答
<reiv> wzlxx: 感觉文件关联不是很必要，反正有补全。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是啊。
<blueghost> mza_:) 那你问的是什么呢
<mza_> blueghost: 嗯。你直接命令info strlen看看
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就那么回事儿，我本身也问题多多，有时候将就将就一辈子也就过去了。。。。。。。。。。
<mza_> blueghost: 我就不知道为什么会有>号出现……
<blueghost> mza_:) 没这句话，也没 For example
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是你的问题多，就要找个会持家 的啊
<mza_> 算了，我就当作绝对=吧。等哪天见鬼了我估计会知道鬼是什么……
<alvin_rxg> \o/  => 12  他把这当成代码了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<blueghost> mza_:) 我的和你的不一样
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。
<mza_> 唉，从java转c简直就是一种疯狂的行为……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) => 标示箭头? 我的 info strlen 和他的不一样
<mza_> blueghost:标示箭头？？？
<afiredp1> alvin_rxg, piii的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不过应该也不是 等于或大于， 如果是这样 应该 是 <=
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没事，生个娃，然后再离婚。。。我已经想好了
<alvin_rxg> afiredp1: piii ???
<blueghost> mza_:) 应该是 吧，  （lemonhall => 一负心人）  象这样
<wzlxx> reiv: 呵呵，也是，但是有了更方便一定…
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 挺好玩的…
<wzlxx> freeflying: 呵呵…刚换zsh
<wzlxx> reiv: 你用zsh怎么播放视频？
<blueghost> lemonhall <= 靓仔
<mza_> blueghost:应该是。for example lemonhall => 一负心人
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://uploadpie.com/XXuSW
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 玩啥？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哎呦，不要道德绑架我......
<alvin_rxg> zsh 又不会播放视频……
<blueghost> 呵呵
<tenzu> nnd，时间又乱了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是，只是举例给 mza_ 看，=> 表示 指示箭头
<reiv> wzlxx: 直接跑mplayer，偶尔有会加vf的参数
<lemonhall> blueghost: perl里面，lemonhall=>负心人，是一个key/value对
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么和我的差那么多啊。 我的 很短
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 版本不一样吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 文档要全面的话，最好 debian, fedora 之类的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) arch 装好带简单的 wm 要多长时间 啊
<mza_> 能被感情困扰的人是幸福的啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看网速和机器速度的
<jiero> 有没有个发行版专门解决应用软件的问题，其他次要的？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我这边，因为已经有好现成的脚本了，所以在简单的配置后，我就直接 pacman -S `cat pacman_log` <= 然后睡觉去了
<blueghost> 喝蒙牛牛奶会放臭屁
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 体内那啥细菌不够多
<wzlxx`> reiv: 说的对，我也不用了文件关联了，补全太强大了，我只要是想省掉文件管理器…
<mza_> pacman -S `cat pacman_log   啥意思？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，那算了，感觉很长时间，还是先等等
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 主要还是看网速哦
<blueghost> jiero:) 解决什么应用软件的问题
<reiv> wzlxx`: 文件关联是GUI的路子。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是先等等，弄好我的 项目先。 让 oauth 卡了一些时间呢。 拼命找 hsa+hmac 忘了 的 库， 原来就有一个基于 qt4 的完整的oauth 库
<blueghost> jiero:) 解决什么应用软件的问题
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> jiero:) 主要拿方面的
 * MaskRay 求好看的 tmux statusbar 配置
<reiv> MaskRay: what's tmux?
<wzlxx`> reiv: 嗯，但是看视频的时候不得不时很方便…
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 开始用tmux了啊？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) email
<MaskRay> reiv: screen 替代品
<reiv> wzlxx`: 为什么不方便？
<tenzu> MaskRay: 你求了一天了？
<MaskRay> reiv: 可以水平分割，不像 screen 至今那补丁还没官方
<myke2> tenzu: 他早上, 中午 没来
<reiv> MaskRay: 不用screen...
<reiv> MaskRay: 现在X挺稳定了。
<tenzu> myke2: 好吧。。。
<blueghost> 该死， 大家别吃蒙牛牛奶，闹肚子，拉西放臭屁
<myke2> tenzu: 不过是否很早早上在我就不清楚了
<dulio_> 大家好
<pocoyo> dulio_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<dulio_> pocoyo: 呵呵，不太会用irc
<MaskRay> reiv: 我平时只用 emacs xterm firefox evince……
<pocoyo> dulio_: 呵呵
<reiv> MaskRay: 那用不上tmux吧
<dulio_> pocoyo: 请问我的显示名是什么？
<gudaoUbuntu> test
<pocoyo> gudaoUbuntu: 你曾说过你将孤独终老。如今话还在耳边，你却已经恋爱了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<tenzu> 水牛又被调戏了
<gudaoUbuntu> 呵呵，你知道我
<gudaoUbuntu> 现在又孤独了‘
<MaskRay> reiv: eshell term shell 都不大好用，所以平时都是 screen 的
<pocoyo> dulio_: dulio_
<myke2> MaskRay: xmonad都t了?
<dulio_> pocoyo:为什么多出个_
<pocoyo> dulio_: /nick dulio 改一下
<reiv> MaskRay: X下面的term挺好用的。
<wzlxx``> MaskRay: 把你的evince换成forxireader就是我的了
<dulio_> pocoyo: 改名归来
<blueghost> 不知道是不是我的肠胃本身不好， 喝完牛奶 就拉希。 而且还是白的
<dulio_> pocoyo: －－！
<dulio_> pocoyo: 再来
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你竟然是活的啊
<dulio_> pocoyo: 改不了……
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 你又在贴小广告。 你这样贴， 以后凡是有 网址 的，人家都不去点了
<tenzu> blueghost: 有些人对牛奶敏感
<pocoyo> dulio_: 有人注册过这个nick了。
<MaskRay> myke2: wm 先不考虑把
<pocoyo> tenzu: 刚回来
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，还有一个和你不一样的就是我用了awesome
<dulio_> pocoyo: 难道是我自己……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那咋们用的都差不多，握手
<dulio_> pocoyo: 好诡异
<wzlxx> MaskRay: hehe,就wm和看pdf的不一样…
<tenzu> pocoyo: 干啥刚回来？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 但我以前不会 啊。 而且起反应很快。 今天和两合了。都是喝完 就觉得肚子 猛排气体。 第一次我没发觉是 牛奶的事情
<pocoyo> dulio_: 不是你自己应该。 人家现在在登着呢 你用 /nick tenzu 估计也要加个尾巴
<blueghost> 喝两合
<pocoyo> tenzu: 打桌球去了
<MaskRay> reiv: term 反应有些慢，而且还有不少键要屏蔽掉
<tenzu> blueghost: 换个牛奶牌子
<reiv> MaskRay: 好吧..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 跟漂亮小妹？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 好的
<MaskRay> tenzu: 嗯，一直再求
<blueghost> tenzu:) 他是 专发广告的。 我就想不明白 居委会大妈不管一管
<dulio_> pocoyo: T.T
<tenzu> blueghost: 谁？
<blueghost> => pocoyo
<dulio_> pocoyo: 但是用了/nick tenzu 我还是dulio_
<blueghost> dulio_:) 不能重名啊
<tenzu> dulio_: /nick pig 试试
<dulio_> 糗大了这下
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 无语了， dwm-plus 不知道哪个家伙写的，我删了一堆冗余代码……
<MaskRay> reiv: XEmbed 还是值得期待的，这样我可以不用 wm 了
<dulio_> 再来
<gudaoUbuntu> 貌似不能重名
<dulio_> 还是dulio_
<pocoyo> tenzu: gf
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 呵呵。 我不敢给你看我的代码， 更乱
<dulio_> tenzu: 疯掉
<tenzu> pocoyo: 恭喜你啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: if(a==b){c = d;} else {c = d;}  <== 这种没用的判断竟然有4个
<reiv> MaskRay: 太凶残了...
<reiv> MaskRay: tile wm不行吗？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你以前给我看的还不错的啊……可能比较短吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是啊。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你不会看得是 diff 的吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 就那样吧 都快成剩男的人了
<lolicon> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道。 我只是想 有什么情况 会重复 4 个
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你还嫩着呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是， dwm-plus 没 diff. 我先从别人那边 patch 了一些，然后再看看 dwm-plus 是不是有新鲜的
<lolicon> 这些东西编译时会优化掉吧。。
<MaskRay> myke2: mdy
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。
<wzlxx`> 看来lisp的正则也是很强大的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我没做过 patch ， 可能 patch 的时候出现 的吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我很年轻 嗯嗯～
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是的，应该是那家伙手动改的。缩进有4个空格的……
<reiv> wzlxx`: 我知道emacs的regexp用起来非常郁闷。
<wzlxx`> alvin_rxg: 我刚开始就发现的是dwm但是那个要自己解决的问题太多了，就只用上awesomel
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那我就不知道了。 dwm 有什么特点
<MaskRay> reiv: 嗯，到处都是牙签
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx`: 的确
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 轻巧是一个特点，其他的和别的 tiling wm 差不多
<wzlxx`> reiv: 用的少…
<dulio> sorry,回来了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我现在的 dwm 88K
<pocoyo> reiv: org2blog 用了吗？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，体积小？
<reiv> pocoyo: 目前还没有写blog的习惯
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 是的
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<dulio> 请问有没有用写hosts上GAE的？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 其实无所谓啦， 88K 和 500K 对于用户感觉不出多少差别的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有时间 看看。 或者我的wm可以从这个 分支出来
<dulio> GAE实在上不去
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 可以的， dwm 就 2000多行代码。不过是 c，你可以 fork 成 c++
 * reiv quit
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 真搞的时候，记得用上 pango
<wzlxx`> alvin_rxg: root换成zsh没？
<dulio> pocoyo: 问一下，如何用hosts来上GAE？
<pocoyo> dulio: 不会 你怎么改过来了
<dulio> pocoyo: 我重新登录了一遍，就回来了……
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx`: root 怎么换 zsh ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么mdy
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) pango??? 不明白，其实我基本不懂 wm。 所以想找个小的 wm研究一下/
<jiero> 有人用debian testing的加experimental上gnome3吗？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: gnome 的渲染字体的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 渲染字体的??
<dulio> pocoyo: 麻烦你了……再问下……我怎么注册dulio这个名字？我现在的名字好像是根据我电脑的用户名的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> wiki 介绍的很简单。 有什么特别的。
<dengjing> dulio: 74.125.71.147
<dengjing> dulio: 74.125.71.147 id.appspot.com
<pocoyo> dulio: 这个你不是已经注册过了？
<blueghost> 全英文。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • Gnome-Shell是个好Shell http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327250&p=2285930#p2285930 第2期测评如约而至 http://shellex.info/gnome-shell-is-a-good-shell/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shellex — 2011-04-23 21:20
<dengjing> dulio: 先nslookup google.com 得到的地址写进hosts
<dulio> pocoyo: 真搞不懂……不管它了……
<dulio> dengjing: 我得到了列表
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: xD 那你可以自个儿把 2000行代码全看懂咯
<dengjing> dulio: 得到的列表选一个试试 有些可以有些不行
<dengjing> 现在74.125.71.147是可以的
<dulio> dengjing: 我直要在hosts这样写吧：74.125.71.147 google.com
<dulio> dengjing: 是这样吗？
<dengjing> dulio: 不是 要写你要用的appspot.com的地址
<dengjing> dulio: 74.125.71.147 你的地址.appspot.com
<dulio> dengjing: 嗯，知道了～！多谢！
<dulio> dengjing: 开了个blog，自己都登不进……
<dengjing> dulio: 不客气e
<dulio> dengjing: ：）
<pocoyo> dulio: micolog?
<dulio> pocoyo: 是呀
<pocoyo> dulio: 那百度搜不了。。
<dulio> pocoyo: －－！不是吧百度这么……
<pocoyo> dulio: 没错
<dulio> pocoyo: 改了还是不能上micolog
<dulio> pocoyo: 悲剧呀
<myke2> Felixonmars: 你的网站不能上了是否felixc@t什么的
<Felixonmars> myke2: 墙外见 :)
<ofan> 有米有用zsh的
<myke2> ofan: ?
<Felixonmars> ofan: 用不习惯...
<dulio> ofan: ...?
<dulio> ofan: 你是ubuntu的gtalk群里的那位？
<Felixonmars> ubuntu还有gtalk群?
<myke2> ofan: 现在你ipv6能上么?
<dulio> Felixonmars: 呵呵，是呀
<myke2> ofan: teredo
<Felixonmars> dulio: 求入..
<ofan> dulio: 是
<ofan> myke2: 现在不用teredo了,用tunnelbroker.net的
<wegue> 在用gw6c的路过
<dulio> Felixonmars: 说实话……说好听了话题有点杂，说难听……
<fvw> cfy: 怎么一直在
<myke2> ofan: teredo 不能上了是么
<Felixonmars> dulio: 懂的..
<dulio> Felixonmars: scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<fvw> cfy: 怎么查emacs的帮助 例如我要看 cc-mode的 mannel
<myke2> fvw: 问 MaskRay
<fvw> MaskRay: hi
<ofan> freenode经常卡.....
<dulio> 这边有人用过deta版的fedora15吗？
<ofan> test
<dulio> betA
<myke2> ofan: 是ssl?
<MaskRay> fvw: C-h i m info RET
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍭ 
<myke2> ofan: 你怎么登freenode的?
<ofan> myke2: 应该是...
<ofan> myke2: 不是ssl,我ipv6登录的
<myke2> ofan: 哦
<myke2> ofan: ipv6快不
<ofan> 有时间再搞ssl
<ofan> myke2: 连接速度还不错,但是隧道限制下载速度
<myke2> ofan: 限制多少
<fvw> myke2: 怎么搜索
<myke2> fvw: 问 MaskRay
<ofan> myke2: 没试过,不到100KB/s
<fvw> MaskRay: ..
<dulio> 呃
<myke2> ofan: 还可以吧
<myke2> fvw: 我用vim的
<fvw> myke2: me too
<fvw> myke2: 建议更换
<ofan> shell写起来就是熬人...
<myke2> MaskRay: 话说今天突然没vim了
<myke2> fvw: 为什么
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<serene> 刚下了个 m2ts 文件  怎么播放？
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后只能开始研究fpide了
<dulio> serene: 哇，高清
<fvw> myke2: 没为什么
<blueghost> 大家别喝蒙牛啊。 我拉希拉到现在
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后考得怎么样
<myke2> MaskRay: 很糟糕呗............
<gudaoUbuntu> blueghost: 好可怜的白鼠‘
<arm-linux> hi
<serene> dulio, 恩  但totem播放 好卡
<gudaoUbuntu> blueghost: 你免费给卫生部做检测了
<^k^> arm-linux, 好  ㍭ 
<blueghost> gudaoUbuntu:)
<dulio> serene: 感觉放视频不给力呀
<gudaoUbuntu>  blueghost:)
<serene> dulio, 普通的10G以下很少卡
<serene> dulio, 但 1080p的确实播放不了..
<dulio> serene: 哇，什么CPU？
<serene> dulio, cpu不好
<dulio> serene: 有没有低过atom……？
<MaskRay> myke2: 那下次加油就醒了
<serene> dulio, 看网上说用 显卡 硬解码才流畅播
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<blueghost> gudaoUbuntu:)
<dulio> serene: 你在用台机？
<serene> dulio, 不知道，  我的是 T6600
<serene> dulio, 笔记本  :-)
<serene> dulio, 一时兴起,看到将爱的  1080p 就给下了
<dulio> serene: 哈哈，嗯，这性能还是主流吧
<gudaoUbuntu> 相比之下我的本本要淘汰拉，哇哇
<yappy> 在fedora里怎么查看framebuffer的相关设置？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 那个字符串的题, 是说能表示成两个回文连起来的最长子串, 怎么做?
<dulio> serene: 我台机的那个E6300应该可以看
<MaskRay> myke2: 之前以为你时 mdy
<serene> dulio, E 是不是 比p还高级啊
<dulio> serene: 笔记本难说
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么做?
<MaskRay> myke2: 你咋知道我去考了
<dulio> serene: P是代表奔腾吧……？
<myke2> MaskRay: ???
<myke2> MaskRay: 你去干嘛?
<blueghost> meego 交给 中国 企业做， 总有点掉身价 的感觉
<serene> dulio, 不是 我说  p7350 这个意思
<myke2> MaskRay: 你[来]干嘛?
 * yappy pinch 里用qq是个什么效果？
<seiryuu>  我终于进来了
<gudaoUbuntu> blueghost 中国企业急功近利，而且在技术研发和知识产权上都不重视
<seiryuu> 研究了好久。。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 既然你来的, 我就不描述举例子描述题意了
<MaskRay> myke2: 没事做，可以吗
 * yappy finch里用QQ行吗
<blueghost> gudaoUbuntu:) 不知道，就是一感觉
<dulio> serene: 听说P的功率稍微低点
<lemonhall> ...........................................
<myke2> MaskRay: 说下怎么做?
<gudaoUbuntu> blueghost国内真正在开源领域做的好的企业几乎没有
<lemonhall> 好累啊
<serene> dulio, 我当时买电脑 p7350 的要比 t6600的贵近千元
<lemonhall> 今天晚上
<MaskRay> myke2: 把间隔插入到相邻两个字母间
<gudaoUbuntu> blueghost 前两天永中还挂了
<dulio> serene: 贵那么多……
<goldfox_79> 急功近利是显然的，除非身价雄厚，否则老板都是要赚钱，赚钱，再赚钱。至于理想什么的，土鳖企业还没资格/实力谈吧
<myke2> MaskRay: X' | X | X | X' ?
<serene> dulio, 期待以后组装 台式
<gudaoUbuntu> 对啊，看看腾讯就知道了，linux客户端迟迟不更新‘
<dulio> serene: 这个……期待……可以有……
<blueghost> gudaoUbuntu:) 哦， 不了解
<cfy> fvw: 我只只知道在cc-mode里按C-h m
<serene> dulio, :-)
<gudaoUbuntu>  blueghost: :-)，我也就经常看看这方面的新闻
<dulio> serene: 哈哈，不过显卡再好，linux也只能用opengl部分，不能用DX
<lemonhall> blueghost: 聊了半个晚上
<alvin_rxg> yappy: finch 里的qq和 pidgin 一样的啊，不过是 cli 罢了
<blueghost> gudaoUbuntu:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 后面还行，不再是单纯的傻乎乎的打亲骂侨
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦。 是不是很甜得很腻
<serene> dulio, 恩， 以后不下高清的了   浪费 了都
<lemonhall> blueghost: 开始要慢慢交换一下对于某些问题的看法了
<dulio> serene: 哈哈，偶尔奢侈下也是可以的嘛
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 人家说 拍拖，甜蜜期 是 三个月，那么快就走完啦。 你赶火车啊
<serene> dulio, o(∩∩)o...哈哈,   玩pt就算上传了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 慢点， 象 煮老火靓汤 那样， 慢慢熬
<dulio> serene: 嘿嘿
<dulio> serene: 对gnome3桌面有兴趣吗？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: lemonhall: 闪婚？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看他的趋势，貌似 是的
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:有，就是ubuntu默认没有
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<blueghost> 他可能想 10月内 走完拍拖，结婚生孩子，离婚 的整套过程
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 嗯，早上装了测试版fedora，用了gnome3
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio: 我也在考虑是不是也试试fedora
<lmz2011> 好用么?
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 也没什么难度，可以试试
<dulio> lmz2011: 暂时觉得没有ubuntu现在桌面好用，可能是习惯问题
<hata> pacman -S gogoc
<hata> - -
<gudaoUbuntu>  dulio: 那我就找一个移动硬盘装上试试‘
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 有移动硬盘就是好啊
 * usr 
<gudaoUbuntu>  dulio: :-D还用一个20个G的，我也看看Gnome3怎么样
<gudaoUbuntu>  dulio: 笨兔11.04用不惯阿
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 提前剧透……跟unity有点像～
<dulio> dulio: 哇……我觉得可能你会觉得gnome3跟11.04有相似……
<gudaoUbuntu>  dulio: 用笨兔11.04的时候用些软件对unity兼容性不太好
<yappy> alvin_pxg: finch 里操作QQ是个什么效果？你实际用过没？能传输文件吗
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 嗯，是呀，这确实是个问题
<dulio> dulio: 我依然固守10.04，10.10感觉系统速度稍微有点慢
<gudaoUbuntu>  dulio: 而且unity稳定性也不太好，好像ubuntu的母公司是为了把它应用到平板上所以才设计了unity这种大图标设计
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 你这么说我想起来了，MS有平板用了ubuntu做系统
<yappy> alvin_rxg: finch之QQ能传输文件吗
<alvin_rxg> yappy: ......... pidgin 能么？
<dulio> yappy: 现在finch能上q了……？
<gudaoUbuntu>  dulio: 不过相对于10。04，10.10的硬件兼容性好一点，我有个USB无线网卡在10.04下不识别，但升级到了10.10就自动识别了
<yappy> alvin_rxg:好象能，不记得了
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • shell 脚本 有关联数组吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327258&p=2286034#p2286034 比如 photo[jack]=1234 photo[tom]=2345 能这样吗？？ 我在测试的时候 用 echo ${photo[jack]} 和 echo ${photo[tom]} 怎么都输出 2345呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bellszhu — 2011-04-23 22:16
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 是的，我也有体会。以前声卡都要自己装驱动才正常
<yappy> alvin_rxg: 是吧，那我还是放弃吧
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 而且笔记本上的一些快捷键也支持更多了
<tenzu> wicd也能出问题
<ofan> ^k^: 不能搞个网址缩短阿,地址太长了
 * yappy 想买个预装linux的笔记本或上网本，不知道有什么品牌？
<^k^> ofan, 所以你明白。  ㍮ 
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio::)是啊，不过就是在中文支持上还差一点，有些软件还有乱码问题
<ofan> ^k^: ....
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 不是一个的问题，除了我们改过的发行版，其它都有中文问题
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 有位博士告诉我们
<ofan> 博士?
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 真正的终端模式，都只有ASCII码集……
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 呵呵，是一位学长
<tenzu> yappy: 似乎也就dell吧，或者acer出过没有OS的本子
<dulio> ofan: 是一位学长
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:听说11.04有中国版，据说会提供本地IM支持，不会他们做一个webqq的壳吧
<ofan> acer有,我的就是带的linux
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 汗……有可能
<yappy> tenzu: 是吧
<blueghost> 我甚至连自行车都给拖走过，只因停在了未设“此处可停自行车”牌子的人行道上。
<ofan> 不过买的时候直接被装上盗版xp了
<dulio> ofan: 中国的linux之路还很长
<ofan> dulio: ...
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:我也想有个博士学长，不过我有好几个硕士兄弟
<yappy> ofan: 不是后来改的吧？方正是不是也是装linux
<dulio> ofan: 我们学校的认证问题一直困扰着ubuntu的推广，今天学长教弄，应该没问题了
<dulio> 周一回学校推广ubuntu
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 这人脉牛……
<ofan> yappy: 啥后来改的,默认是装的linux,只不过开箱后直接被拉去装了xp
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:学校还能推广ubuntu，我估计老师们也不一定都会用
<yappy> ofan: 是吧
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 老师……连做数据库的都用SQL Server
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 不过我们一个机房有装ubuntu，也算不错吧
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:哦，那肯定没问题，羡慕
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 不要急着羡慕……我打开ubuntu，正要爽一下，突然跳出权限框，说联网需要认证
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 倒了
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:我们学校我估计弄不了，推广起来有难度
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio::-D对了，ubuntu干什么都要权限认证
 * lainme 同情上网还要各种xx认证了
<lainme> gudaoUbuntu: 也和软件的实现有关
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 嘿嘿，其实我怀疑win7也相模仿这种安全模式，所以要个运行程序就跳出来
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<gudaoUbuntu> dulio:是啊，本来瘟到死病毒木马就多
<edison0354> dulio: 去办release party吧～
<lainme> edison0354: 你不会一直盯着屏幕不说话吧...
<gudaoUbuntu> 时候不早了，下了，晚安
<dulio> gudaoUbuntu: 但是搞笑的是，每次一登录windows桌面就是管理员
<edison0354> lainme: 刚打开IRC窗口，在画减速器
<lainme> edison0354: 怎么每次我说话都刚好出现...
<dulio> edison0354: 什么party？
 * pocoyo 默默看着 lainme 与 edison0354 
<dulio> edison0354: 呃，知道了……
<edison0354> lainme: 以前是我常驻的时候你忽然出来，我必然能看见啦～这次是碰巧……
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<lainme> lifeng: 我以为你和我一样无聊
<lainme> lifeng: 错了。不好意思
<lainme> edison0354: 我以为你和我一样无聊
<edison0354> lainme: 汗！帮我画减速器吧……
 * pocoyo 表示和 lainme 一样无聊
<dulio> pocoyo: 我们办个网络release party得了
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛
<pocoyo> dulio: 咋？
<pocoyo> cfy: 咋？
<cfy> pocoyo: lisp学咋样了?
<lainme> edison0354: 我是不想做事，不是没事可做。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 后来那人有没有和你联系阿.温州那人
<edison0354> lainme: 差不多……
<edison0354> cfy: 你打算回温州办release party？
<pocoyo> cfy: 不咋样
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不? perl的www-mechanize用过没?haskell有类似的东西么?
<cfy> MaskRay: cl真是难弄...
<cfy> edison0354: 没有.办不起来.找不到自愿的.不过有人愿意在承办.所以我问问
 * pocoyo 表示被人无视了 跑了 看比赛去 
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 没说你 一边凉快去
<serene> pocoyo 那些都是快捷键？
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有吧
<happyaron> cfy: 有人啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不是也恶心的?否则你怎么实现呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在连package都装不来...我晕...
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯?
<cfy> pocoyo: 死水牛
<MaskRay> cft: 没办法……
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!
<lolicon> 郁闷死了。。。
 * edison0354 控御姐就不郁闷了 lolicon
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，又看到你了……
<cfy> MaskRay: 受不了了...有些是给lispworks写的...sbcl用不了...
<MaskRay> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> MaskRay: 来造句啦～
<mikeandmore> cfy: 听说lispworks相当的不错
<cfy> mikeandmore: 是啊.可是要钱买阿.....
<cfy> mikeandmore: 个人版貌似功能不行
<MaskRay> edison0354: 忙着……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 囧
<edison0354> pocoyo: 来#ubuntu-cn-ot
<pocoyo> edison0354: 干啥
<edison0354> pocoyo: 进来
 * edison0354 没事干的都来#ubuntu-cn-ot
<edison0354> lainme: 来#ubuntu-cn-ot
<cfy> edison0354: 这样不好...显得我很闲...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
 * yappy linux上在什么地方下围棋？
 * yappy KGS是我唯一去的地方
<myke2> yappy: 网上不是能下棋的吗
<yappy> myke2: 不要客户端吗
<myke2> yappy: wine吧
<yappy> myke2: wine就没意思了
<blueghost> 中国教育，不如从父母抓起
<myke2> 不需要教育
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和黑丝袜谈到 儿子了吗
<blueghost> myke2:) 不代表本人 见解，网络标题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和黑丝袜谈到 生孩子的问题儿子了吗
 * yappy scim怎么用命令行切换输入法？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和黑丝袜谈到 生孩子的问题了吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: blueghost：来#ubuntu-cn-ot
<blueghost> edison0354:) 干嘛呢
<blueghost> 去不了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://photo2.zhenai.com/images/photo/6333/25330947/1290580375645_3.jpg
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/gvnfk/i_submit_a_hangman_game_i_made_in_c_about_15/
<wzlxx> perl的书有什么给介绍个吧…
<myke2> wzlxx: learning perl
<wzlxx> myke2: 谢谢…
<hata> qt 默认的编辑器叫什么？
<hata> 请问
<wzlxx> xpdf的默认滚动条那么丑啊？
<vic> qtcreater
<happyaron> wzlxx: xpdf就是很丑
<hata> vic: 谢谢
<myke2> happyaron: ubuntu的desktop好还是alternative好
<wzlxx> happyaron: 呵呵，就是啊…xpdf用的是什么啊？
<myke2> wzlxx: 用apvlv || evince
<wzlxx> 我说的是xpdf用的嘛界面？
<myke2> 表示用xpdf比较折腾
<happyaron> myke2: desktop
<happyaron> wzlxx: 纯的xlib
<Yuking> wzlxx: 是motif
<wzlxx> happyaron: 那么好…我的其他程序可以用不？
<Yuking> wzlxx: 或是叫lesstif
<myke2> happyaron: 10.04.2你参加吗?
<myke2> happyaron: coding
<wzlxx> o
<wzlxx> myke2: 那个perl入门的我看过了
<myke2> wzlxx: mastering perl
<wzlxx> myke2: 好不好？介绍好一点的啊…呵呵…
<wzlxx> 木有时间看书啊…
<cfy> wzlxx:
<myke2> wzlxx: 别人告诉我的
<edison0354> happyaron: 你两边开工啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 写个perl程序.输入n,产生5*4*3*2*1
<cfy> wzlxx: 给你个练习XD
<wzlxx> cfy: 那多简单啊…
<myke2> cfy: 给你个练习, 输入n, 输出n!, n <= 10^9
<wzlxx> 递归吗？
<cfy> myke2: - -!
<cfy> wzlxx: 你写嘛
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<wzlxx> 下了啊，熄灯了
<cfy> myke2: (defmacro fact(n) `(* ,@(loop for i from n downto 1  collect i)))
<myke2> cfy: 什么语言? lisp?
 * lifeng 躺着被人踩了一脚
<cfy> myke2: 是阿.
<happyaron> edison0354: 好几面
<happyaron> lifeng: ...
<happyaron> myke2: 10.04.2是啥意思？
<happyaron> myke2: 10.04.2不是发布了吗？
<lifeng> happyaron: 检查licence, copyright真是件体力活
<happyaron> lifeng: 当然。。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 其实我觉得，这是最累的
<happyaron> lifeng: 等你走NM的时候，还会有各种brain damage出现。。。
<lifeng> happyaron: 应该不如permanent head damage
<happyaron> lifeng: 显然不如PHD，但是你的AM会警告你那些东西对大脑不好，哈哈
<lifeng> happyaron: 咱申个DM够用了，DD太麻烦
<happyaron> lifeng: 我的AM说：Note: the graphviz license is bad for the brain: don't take too much of it.
<happyaron> lifeng: DM雪崩啊，今年已经出4个了，你会成第五个？
<lifeng> happyaron: libgraphviz-dev挂了很多天了
<happyaron> 祖国大陆已经有5个
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> lifeng: AM题是关于旧的graphviz的许可证，确实很恶心
<lifeng> happyaron: 我申请也是年底或者明年初，应该赶不上今年了= =
<happyaron> lifeng: 看你的sponsor了
<happyaron> lifeng: 今年祖国大陆有4个DM，差不多有2个DD。希望你早日加入哈。
<lifeng> happyaron: 嗯嗯，多谢
<NoIE> 什么 DM ？ DD ？
<happyaron> Debian Maintainer / Debian Developer
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢。
<cfy> bye all
<hceasy> arch下执行了pacman-Sc清除本地缓存后 重新安装系统中已经存在的某个软件 提示/usr/lib/目录下相应的软件为空 怎么办？
<hceasy> arch下执行了pacman-Sc清除本地缓存后 重新安装系统中已经存在的某个软件 提示/usr/lib/目录下相应的软件为空 怎么办？
<hceasy> arch下执行了pacman-Sc清除本地缓存后 重新安装系统中已经存在的某个软件 提示/usr/lib/目录下相应的软件为空 怎么办？
<hceasy> arch下执行了pacman-Sc清除本地缓存后 重新安装系统中已经存在的某个软件 提示/usr/lib/目录下相应的软件为空 怎么办？
<hceasy> arch下执行了pacman-Sc清除本地缓存后 重新安装系统中已经存在的某个软件 提示/usr/lib/目录下相应的软件为空 怎么办？
<^k^> hceasy: .. ..
<hceasy> ^k^: 别捣乱
<^k^> hceasy, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍯ 
<hceasy> arch下执行了pacman-Sc清除本地缓存后 重新安装系统中已经存在的某个软件 提示/usr/lib/目录下相应的软件为空 怎么办？
<wwliu> 这个群组有DM/DD吗
<hceasy> wwliu: ？？？？
<vic> pacman
<happyaron> wwliu: 有
<vic> pacman -Sf???
<wwliu> happyaron: 哪位是？
<happyaron> wwliu: wzssyqa
<lota-z> 怎么没多少人哟
<lota-z> 大家都在忙些啥 哟
<happyaron> lota-z: 这都几点了
<lota-z> 呵呵
<hceasy> vic: 不行的 貌似是必须强制PACMAN 重新下载文件才可以解决
<wzssyqa> wwliu: 暂时还不是
<hceasy> vic: pacman认为自己已经下载了  但我把下载的文件删除了
<wzssyqa> wwliu: 最后一道手续还没走完
<lota-z> 请问一下
<pocoyo> lota-z: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lota-z> 有没有人会手动编译xchat
<lota-z> 的
<lota-z> 能否告知一下经验
<wwliu> happyaron: 个人对这个比较感兴趣，平时比较忙，可能不合条件，不过还是想了解多一点，有机会的话。之前在cnbeta看过一篇译文，说如何成为DM/DD，不过文章还是很简单的，看过觉得不解惑
<happyaron> lota-z: 编译它干吗？
<happyaron> wwliu: 我写的
<wwliu> happyaron: 呵呵
<lota-z> 我的版本有点旧
<wwliu> happyaron: 原来你就是作者。。。
<happyaron> :)
<lota-z> 自己编译要好点
<wwliu> happyaron: 还是译者？
<happyaron> wwliu: 作者
<wzssyqa> wwliu: 那个新维护人员手册也是他翻译的
<happyaron> wwliu: 英文的也是我写的，没有中文这篇全
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 现在maint-guide更新得面目全非啊。。。
<hceasy> 谁能帮助我啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 中文没剩几句了
<happyaron> 不用arch了
<vic> hc
<hceasy> vic: ？？？？？
<vic> hceasy:你的问题好怪。////Scc实验一下？？
<hceasy> vic: 是在喊我么 ？
<wwliu> happyaron wzssyqa: 两位有没有兴趣指点一下新人
<wzssyqa> wwliu: 当然有
<vic> 极度怀疑茸茸的英文咋学的
<lota-z> 呵呵
<wwliu> happyaron wzssyqa: 留个联系方式，平时私下聊
 * lota-z 晕倒
<wzssyqa> wwliu: 后缀 gmail.com
<hceasy> vic: 还是不行
<happyaron> wzssyqa: happyaron.xu@g...
<hceasy> 我贴代码你看下
<happyaron> wwliu: happyaron.xu@g...
<wwliu> happyaron wzssyqa: 谢谢!
<hceasy> vic: http://code.bulix.org/6jegkp-79747
<LongJ> ls
 * edison0354 ubuntu-cn-ot就剩我一个人了
<happyaron> wwliu: 那篇文章哪里让你不解呢，说说看？
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<happyaron> edison0354: 你和bot玩吧
 * lifeng 埋头debug了一天的ncurses，最终发现是内核bug !@#$%^&*()
<wzssyqa> lifeng: 不错啊
<wzssyqa> lifeng: 提交补丁去
<LongJ>  howto point the display??? when I press "fvwm" or "rxvt" ,it output "con't open display"
<happyaron> lifeng: 使劲提交bug
<LongJ> microcai: howto point the display??? when I press "fvwm" or "rxvt" ,it output "con't open display"
<vic> hceasy: 换官方源试试
<hceasy> arch 谁能帮忙？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我觉得你在bug上，和别人的交互比较少
<lifeng> wzssyqa: 只确认了内核bug，还没开始折腾补丁呢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 得能说。。。
<microcai> LongJ:  don't know
<happyaron> lifeng: 先提交
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> lifeng: 提交了再看补丁，有可能kernel team有人先修了
<wwliu> happyaron: 比如说，如何寻找DD(sponsor)
 * happyaron 中国人总想把啥都做好了再公开，其实bug报告不用的。。。
<happyaron> wwliu: #debian-mentors @OFTC，国内的DD则屈指可数，你可以直接联系
<lifeng> happyaron: 看提交bug的FAQ去= =
<LongJ> microcai: and howto view my display?
<happyaron> wwliu: lidaobing@debian.org 是国内比较活跃的sponsor
<vic> hceasy: 汗 你开testing了？
<hceasy> vic: 又关了
<vic> hceasy: 不会是装gnome3了把
<hceasy> vic: 不过一部分东西更新上去了 然后就没动
<hceasy> vic: 装了 没成功 也没用
<hceasy> vic: 删除时提示找不到GNOME
<vic> hceasy: 先删除在装
<vic> hceasy: ，，，，，
<vic> hceasy: 不开testing，真是这个不痛，月月轻松啊
<hceasy> vic: 现在这个怎么办？ 貌似是少了什么东西
<Gun^Rose> arch的软件本来就很新，开testing太冒险了
<vic> gnome-doc-utils 这个就是gnome3的啊 删除
<wwliu> happyaron: 嗯，happyaron你不是DM/DD?
<vic> hceasy: pacman -Rdns
<happyaron> wwliu: 是
<hceasy> vic: 错误：没有指定目标 (使用 -h 获取帮助)
<happyaron> wwliu: 还没拿到DD帐号，估计两个月内拿不到。。。
<wwliu> happyaron: 印象中只记得你活跃在gnome
<hceasy> Gun^Rose: 现在这个情况怎么办？
<happyaron> wwliu: y
<vic> hceasy: pacman -Rdns gnome-doc-utils
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 我没看到你的问题，怎么了？
<vic> gnome-menus
<wwliu> happyaron: 好啊，有问题直接找你解答可以吧
<vic> gnome-disk-utility
<wwliu> happyaron: ;-)
<vic> libgnome-keyring
<hceasy> Gun^Rose: http://code.bulix.org/6jegkp-79747
<vic> hceasy: 这些类似的都删除
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 我看看去
<happyaron> wwliu: 这可以，但暂时没法sponsor，还是推荐着lidaobing@d.o
<happyaron> 他比较有经验
<hceasy> vic: 装了不少 怎么一次删完 ？ 另外 还提示少那什么SO文件
<wwliu> happyaron: 嗯
<vic> Rdns自动解决依赖
<hceasy> vic: 貌似是少了什么文件
<TopWinStudio> 有人在吗？？
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<TopWinStudio> 阿？？
<TopWinStudio> 哈哈。这么凶险
<hceasy> TopWinStudio: 那是机器人自动回复  别理他
<vic> hceasy: 现在只能说把你开testing装的都删除。。。然后在看看怎么解决。。。。
<hceasy> vic: 很庞大的工程..... 不记得开testing时都更新了什么拉
<TopWinStudio> hceasy, 他也是机器人？我以为就^k^是机器人呢
<vic> pacman.log
<wzssyqa> TopWinStudio: 他是人机合一的
<TopWinStudio> wzssyqa, 哇，这么高级。
<hceasy> TopWinStudio: 他是真人 电脑上挂的有机器人程序 类似自动回复 但是会判断你说的话然后回复
 * microcai_seeQDDS 哈哈，美艳最后用金箍棒做的东西原来是黑客帝国里学来的啊！
<wzssyqa> TopWinStudio: 嗯，膜拜水牛
<TopWinStudio> 我今天真正不用虚拟机用上arch了，怎么禁用触摸板？？
<TopWinStudio> hceasy, 哦。哈哈。
<Fivesheep> freeflying, sb要用这个 http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Hybrid Graphics
<vic> hceasy: 你为啥要清理缓存 啊？硬盘小？
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: google了一下，大概是pacman -scc后应该先 -syu一下，再装其他软件。scc后软件包数据库被清空了，需要要重建一下索引。。。。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: syclient touchpadoff=1
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 还有的是直接用-sy xxxx 安装软件包
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 那个命令记不清了，打前几个字母tab下吧……
<mza_> 不对啊，我整个scc然后syu没问题的
<TopWinStudio> edison0354,哦。这个能达到开机就禁用吗？还是说每次都要执行？
<mza_> 试试pacman-db-update？
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 开机禁用的话写xorg.conf
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, synclient?不太对把？
<Gun^Rose> mza_: 我也没发生这种情况。。。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 好像不对，忘了……你打sy然后TAB下吧
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, synapticsclient?
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 不如你去看arch的wiki里面synaptics的配置方法
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 肯定没那么长
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 哦。我去看看。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 其实参数的大小写我也忘了……
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 哦。synclient touchpadoff=1
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 额，缺了一个字母……囧
<mza_> 靠……触摸板禁止？
<TopWinStudio> mza_, 没错。不需要用。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 命令全称我一般记不住，都是TAB的……
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 就像IRC我记不住人名一样……
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 这种方法是每次都要打吗？还是？
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 哦
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 你好好看那个wiki啊，写xorg.conf就行了
<mza_> TopWinStudio:貌似我都是加载到x以后才执行的
<TopWinStudio> mza_, 是吗？哈哈。我直接就能用了。
<hceasy> mza_: bash: pacman-db-update: 未找到命令
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 嗯。我很喜欢arch的简洁，自己不断补充东西能学到不少东西。
<mza_> hceasy:pacman-db-upgrade
<mza_> hceasy:
<mza_> hceasy:  pacman-db-upgrade
<mza_> tab是个好东东啊！
<hceasy> mza_: 不行 依旧提示 lib下缺少一堆。SO文件
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, xfce4下面有什么好主题吗？
<edison0354> hceasy: 你囧
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 不用xfce
<mza_> hceasy:你执行Scc怎么会把已经装了的lib给删了？
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 你去控制台底下执行一下，看看英文的出错信息是什么，然后google一下....
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 那你用杀？
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 大众化的GNOME……
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 哦。哪个好？
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 我不记名字的……而且这东西，个人审美差别太大了
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 这个问题应该不是新问题，google上老外肯定有相关的讨论。。。
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, firefox下面的火狐魔镜在linux下的插件叫什么名？？
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: chromium党
<happyaron> Nightly
<TopWinStudio> edison0354, 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 你还不睡……
<mza_> hceasy:具体提示信息总要贴出来吧
<hceasy> Gun^Rose: 就是在安装软件时任何软件时 都提示我/var/lib/ 下少了一堆so结尾的文件 我怀疑我时不时把什么东西给删除了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我继续画减速器
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: 缺啥装啥呗
<hceasy> http://code.bulix.org/6jegkp-79747
<hceasy> http://code.bulix.org/6jegkp-79747
<hceasy> http://code.bulix.org/6jegkp-79747
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 是的，应该是本地的软件记录被删除了
<hceasy> 谷歌过了 只能搜到自己贴的程序片段
<edison0354> hceasy: 用Google，表用谷歌
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: 那东西不一般 装不成的
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: 那东西不一般 装不成的
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: 中文我看不懂……
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: ldconfig: 文件 /usr/lib/libktrace.so 为空，未检查。 ldconfig: 文件 /usr/lib/libkastengui.so 为空，未检查。 ldconfig: 文件 /usr/lib/libktexteditor_codesnippets_core.so 为空，未检查。
<edison0354> hceasy: pacman没有类似apt-file和yum contains的功能？
<hceasy> 算了  谁帮下忙  给我复制几个文件？？？？？
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油
<hceasy> 我直接复制进去看行不行
<hceasy> 应该是不小心删除了某些系统自带的东西
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 你最好去控制台看看英文呢出错信息怎么写，然后再google一下，中文的出错信息不好找到线索
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: pacman -Qo /usr/lib/libktrace.so
 * edison0354 水牛远离咱们而去了
<mza_> 第一个so就没有……
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: 跟你说过了这个不好装... 错误：没有软件包拥有 /usr/lib/libktrace.so
<mza_> 我估计是test被干了以后引起的。
 * alvin_rxg -f
<alvin_rxg> 肏， 中文我看不懂！“为空，未检查”
<mza_> 你先把test加上，然后syu，不过你没法降级了啊……
<mza_> alvin_rxg: 你中文打得这么好居然还不懂？？？
<alvin_rxg> mza_: 又不是我翻译的
<mza_> 哈哈……
<Gun^Rose> mza_: “为空，未检查” 翻译的太蹩脚了，英文是什么？ 好去google一下啊，这样不好找线索
<hceasy> mza_: 没用.....
<alvin_rxg> 都说了翻译的家伙没文化，所以都用 英语
<Gun^Rose> mza_: 这个问题不该是新问题，pacman这么多年了，啥事情没发生过？肯定有线索了
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: LANG=en_US.utf8 pacman ...
<hceasy> 虚拟控制端使用过的命令有日志么 ？？？？？
<mza_> 是啊，所以locale一直是us-en.utf-8
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: ~/.bash_history
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: /var/log/pacman
<TopWinStudio> 今天研究arch的很多了。
<Gun^Rose> 找出英文的出错信息，google找答案，偶一向这么干
<Gun^Rose> TopWinStudio: 呵呵，解决问题呢
<Pwnna> SMF 好容易就可以被FLOOD
<mza_> TopWinStudio: 研究出来啥子了？
<mza_> 我发现吧，现在对arch也没热情了，以前每天一更，现在一个月都懒的更新一把……
<TopWinStudio> 我说大家讨论得多阿。前几天问问题，都没人搭理阿。
<Gun^Rose> 我也是，越来越懒
<Gun^Rose> 我现在是求稳定，不做小白
<mza_> 要不是lfs太不低碳了，很想手贱一把……
<Gun^Rose> lfs没弄过，看过一个教程，当时就被吓晕了
<Felixonmars> arch美好..
<TopWinStudio> 对了。我今天全盘格式化，分了5个区。一个是/,/home,/boot,swap，还有一个分区。sdb，我在arch下怎么访问这个分区呢？
<Felixonmars> sdb...那是另一块盘了谢谢
<mza_> 我也看了，貌似就是先整编译链那快比较绕
<TopWinStudio> 哦。说错了。是sda7
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 可以打开一个虚拟控制台，export LANG=en_US.utf8，临时设置一个locale。。。
<TopWinStudio> sda1,sda2,sda3,sda5,sda7
<mza_> sda7是分区名。到哪个挂载点了？
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: http://code.bulix.org/zxev81-79748  都执行过这些命令
<Felixonmars> df -h 一下看...
<hceasy> Gun^Rose: 这些命令中哪条错了吗？  http://code.bulix.org/zxev81-79748
<TopWinStudio> mza_, 没有挂载。不是自动出来的吗？
<Felixonmars> 或者fdisk -l
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 先看看。。。
<mza_> 估计是数据库乱了……
<TopWinStudio> df -h看不到我那个分区呢。
<mza_> TopWinStudio: sudo fdisk -l
<mza_> TopWinStudio: df -h是看挂载点的
<TopWinStudio> 现在有/dev/sdb1  ~ /dev/sdb5，我认为/dev/sdb4是我想看的隐藏分区。
<TopWinStudio>  mza_ 也需要挂载？
<happyaron> TopWinStudio: 不存在/dev/sdb4吧
<mza_> TopWinStudio: 把结果贴出来吧
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: -Rc ?
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb1            2048   419432447   209715200    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb2       419432448   629147647   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb3       629147648   734005247    52428800    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 没这么用过 -c, --cascade        删除软件包及所有依赖于此的软件包
<TopWinStudio> ^k^, 别T我啊。
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb4       734005248   976766975   121380864    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb5       734007296   976766975   121379840    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<TopWinStudio> 就这5个。
<roylez_> lolicon: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110421/193024.html
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 你去过欧洲吗？  ㍘ 
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 似乎没什么问题
<mza_> TopWinStudio: 然后你的df -h了？
<TopWinStudio> ^k^, 很显然，我对欧洲不太熟悉。
<mza_> TopWinStudio: 机器人……
<happyaron> TopWinStudio: /dev/sdb4 是扩展分区标志好不好
<TopWinStudio> udev             10M  308K  9.7M    4% /dev
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sda6        47G  2.7G   42G    6% /
<TopWinStudio> shm             1.5G     0  1.5G    0% /dev/shm
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sda1       958M   26M  883M    3% /boot
<vic> hceasy: 你把这个列表里的都删除把 http://code.bulix.org/sirhud-79749?raw
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sda7        94G   51G   39G   57% /home
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb1       200G  199G  2.0G  100% /media/1
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 为什么它会这么明显吗？  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb2       100G  100G   53M  100% /media/2
<TopWinStudio> /dev/sdb3        50G   29G   22G   57% /media/3
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 我的大脑利用AIML格式化的反应，你的投入，但我并没有那一个。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> mza_, udev的sda6是不是说的那个分区？？
<mza_> 你现在挂了sda1、6、7和sdb1-3
<mza_> TopWinStudio:不是
<TopWinStudio> mza_, 能看出来sda6是什么吗？
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 你的这个删除方法很奇怪，我都是 -Rns 或者Rnds
<mza_> sda6分区是你的/挂载点
<TopWinStudio> 哦。那我应该还有一个100G的空间，哪去了呢？
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: LANG=en_US.utf8 pacman ...
<hceasy> Gun^Rose: 刚才洗衣服去了
<mza_> TopWinStudio:啥意思啊？你的fdisk只有sdb1-5？
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: error: no operation specified (use -h for help)
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: LANG=en_US.utf8 pacman -Qo /usr/lib/libktrace.so
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: LANG=en_US.utf8 pacman -Syu
<alvin_rxg> hceasy: LANG=en_US.utf8 pacman -whatever
<TopWinStudio> mza_, sdb1~5是我的移动硬盘的分区。我应该还有一个100G的分区。
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: No package owns /usr/lib/libktrace.so
<mza_> TopWinStudio:但是，你的fdisk没有任何sda的信息啊……
<vic> hceasy: 有
<vic> hceasy: 有python没？
<hceasy> alvin_rxg: pacman: invalid option -- 'a'
<hceasy> vic: 没吧
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: pacman -Syuf 。。。看看能不能强制更新数据库
<TopWinStudio> mza_, 所以我也奇怪。我的sda是300G的/
<hceasy> vic: 我看看
<hceasy> Gun^Rose: 不能
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: pacman -Syfd
<Pwnna> 这里有用Lenovo Y460?
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, Y460
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, 我的是y450
<Gun^Rose> pacman -Syfdk
<hceasy> vic: 有 python2 2.7.1-9 python2-cairo 1.8.10-1 python2-numpy 1.5.1-2 python2-qt 4.8.3-1 python2-sip 4.12.1-1
<Pwnna> TopWinStudio: 你有热切显卡吗？
<hceasy> vic: 有 python2 2.7.1-9 python2-cairo 1.8.10-1 python2-numpy 1.5.1-2 python2-qt 4.8.3-1 python2-sip 4.12.1-1
<vic> hceasy: 其实我有个建议。。你把x删除了 这写东西就全没了。。。然后重新装把
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, 不明白什么是热切显卡
<hceasy> vic: good idera 早都想这么干了
<Pwnna> TopWinStudio: 你的显卡是什么？
<Gun^Rose> hceasy: 呵呵
<hceasy> 暂时离开
<hceasy> exit
<mza_> 你应该让他先且到tty下面去看看系统正常不……
<vic> hceasy: 哈哈  其实我已经给你写好一个python脚本了。。。可以把你的本地比extra版本高的包都删除 但是里面有一些vi之流的容易出问题
<vic> hceasy: 所以还是删除x看看把
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, nNidia
<mza_> TopWinStudio:没有收到消息？
<Pwnna> TopWinStudio: 处理器呢？
<Pwnna> 是不是i5 以上的？
<Pwnna> 其实对我没什么用处
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, i6
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> i6不存在。。
<Pwnna> 我是ATI 5650 + Intel i5， 代表有2个显卡，一个独立的，一个集成的。
<Pwnna> 在Win
<Pwnna> 下面可以热切换
<Pwnna> intel 显卡代表有4个小时的电。
<Pwnna> ATI 是 2hr
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, 哦。没搞过。
<Pwnna> 而且intel显卡会让电脑降温。
<Pwnna> 可惜在ubuntu下面不行。。
<eric__> 还有人吗
<Pwnna> 算有吧
<mza_> 没有啦没有啦……
<TopWinStudio> Pwnna, 哦
<eric__> 问个问题  我的任何播放器 播放视频  怎么只有画面 而没有声音
<mza_> 你的驱动类型？换成wv？
<vic> 播放音频有声音？
<Pwnna> eric__: 你是不是没装 ffmpeg code
<Pwnna> codec
<mza_> 没有声音啊……
<eric__> vic: 用smplayer  vlc播放音频也没有声音
<eric__> Pwnna: 今天早上还能用的
<dororo_> 是alsa吗？
<eric__> dororo_: 是
<mza_> 不会吧，任何音乐？比如mp3啥子的？
<eric__> amarok放歌也声音
<vic> hceasy: 你不是投奔gentoo了？怎么还搞arch呢
<dororo_> 用pulseaudio
<eric__> dororo_: 可早上的时候还好好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dwm 接近可用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dwm是什么？
<alvin_rxg> eric__: 看log， vt => ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wm, dynamic window manager
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 哪里看
<alvin_rxg> eric__: 随便打开个终端，然后运行……
<vic>  Dynamic window manager
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 比如？ 命令很少用  来个例子吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干嘛用的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有什么好处
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买了sony prs-350
<dororo_> eric__: 是什么发行版？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电纸书
<eric__> dororo_: kubuntu10.04
<alvin_rxg> eric__: 打开“虚拟终端”（是叫这名字么？），键入 s，再键入m，接着p，然后l，再是a，再y，接着e，然后r，然后回车……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有钱淫
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就想买了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<vic> alvin_rxg: 打那么多字 真够蛋疼的了
<alvin_rxg> vic: xD
<eric__> alvin_rxg: $ smplayer
<eric__> 这是运行在 Linux 上的 SMPlayer v. 0.6.8 (SVN r3213)
<alvin_rxg> 开始播放了？
<eric__> MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<eric__> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<alvin_rxg> lrc 的东东，不重要
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 贴代码的那个网址是什么
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org
<dororo_> eric__: 是了，以前我也用过kubuntu，没想到现在还是这个鸟样，现在的ubuntu用了pulseaudio,解决了声卡独占的问题，你试装pulseaudio
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 扫描书有点郁闷
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd:
 * knownbad 伸个懒腰，踹了alvin_rxg一脚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那没办法咯
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 好
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 回踹
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好个屁.
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 好久不见。最近如何？卖命么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 卖的都没命了.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 买了sony prs 350
<gebjgd> knownbad, 电子书
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我比你好点
<alvin_rxg> 他应该是在进行着 年龄不是问题的 爱恋
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 我用10.04好久了，基本上没有出现什么问题，估计是今天下午更新了点东西 就出问题了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我compile了两台机子都没问题
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 平时忙。周末轻松
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 平时加班不?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不管了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 又钱多了？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我主动加班
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 勤奋.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不过项目快搞定了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我出去买点东西.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没出去玩？
<eric__> alvin_rxg: http://code.bulix.org/snq800-79750  帮我看看
<knownbad> gebjgd: 是android吗？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有, 你准备去什么扥出?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我刚从köln回来
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么地方?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 电纸书
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 科隆, 别告诉我你第一次去?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 吐痰瞎蒙
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 显然不是
<knownbad> 知道，我的nook是android.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, kfc简直就是渣
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就是嘛. 不如狂欢节去.
<alvin_rxg> eric__: pulseaudio --kill
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 很多地方可以续杯, 还是不错的.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 展览更次
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 不明白
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 神?
<alvin_rxg> eric__: pulseaudio 挂了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么?
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 那amarok怎么能放歌曲呢
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 吐痰瞎蒙
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 那要怎么处理
<alvin_rxg> eric__: 他用 phono
<alvin_rxg> eric__: pulseaudio --kill
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 古埃及展览
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 输入命令？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你没吐到法兰克福?
<knownbad> gebjgd: win7?
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> knownbad, 电纸书
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是平板
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给老婆买的
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 在终端输入 pulseaudio --kill？
<flh> hi
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 法兰没活动啊
<alvin_rxg> y
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍙ 
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不如去看画展.
<flh> who flh
<knownbad> 不就是这个？  http://goo.gl/WHljj
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 算了把
<fishoneeyed> google不能多账户登录了?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是
<eric__> alvin_rxg: ？
<knownbad> 噢，看错了，  是client software....呵呵
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 为什么?
<knownbad> 评语不错啊。
<alvin_rxg> eric__: 是
<eric__> pulseaudio挂了  怎么处理
<knownbad> 好似也不贵。
<knownbad> 买了多少？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 159欧
<Fivesheep> nook才79usd
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 因为我对画站兴趣不大
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 还是没有声音
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 买不到
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 咦，你识货！
<alvin_rxg> eric__: hmmm 不清楚
<Fivesheep> Overstock.com has Nook by Barnes & Noble Wi-Fi eReader (refurbished) for $79.99 - 10% off link (see below) = $71.99. Shipping is $2.95. Thanks cheburashka
<knownbad> 昨天的价
<Fivesheep> 翻新的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的剩多少了?
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 前几天 kindle dx 299..
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 不过还是谢谢了
<Fivesheep> 9.7"
<knownbad> 我差点有买了一个
<eric__> alvin_rxg: 有点晚了  明天再解决吧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 什么剩多少了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 100ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 100个
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 快没了
<tenzu> roylez_: 来了
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我有个kindle 3了..
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我记得昨天有跟你提起。
<Fivesheep> 太小了点, 屏幕
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110421/193024.html
<Fivesheep> 看pdf不舒服
<tenzu> 没睡觉的人真多
<roylez_> tenzu: 你真快...
<knownbad> 没买觉的还是贵了些。
<Fivesheep> 很难再便宜了
<tenzu> roylez_: 那必须的
<Fivesheep> eink 成本高
<knownbad> nook先将就下。
<Fivesheep> nook 这价格很好 二手/翻新 $74
<tenzu> roylez_: 开了hotot，随时有提醒
<knownbad> 在厕所看还可
<Fivesheep> 厕所用ipad
<Fivesheep> 可以放膝盖上
<roylez_> tenzu: ...肉身回来了之后就没这待遇了吧
<knownbad> 有钱啊
<Fivesheep> 床上用kindle.. 轻便
<knownbad> 我只买了个g-tab给老妈子
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 大力消费, 促进经济发展
<Fivesheep> 赚多少, 用多少
<knownbad> 得靠您
<Fivesheep> 共勉
<knownbad> 我已有老婆在国内促进经济发展了
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 你老婆怎么还在国内?
 * knownbad 穷人
<Fivesheep> 真老婆, 还是口头上老婆
<tenzu> roylez_: 到时候买ssh呗
<Fivesheep> 法定的?
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老婆不需要那么大的
<roylez_> tenzu: 找人蹭
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她本来就个儿小
<knownbad> 留在国内卖屁股贴补家用
<roylez_> tenzu: 不过长久来看，买空间还是必须的
<dororo_> 平板电脑可以播放台式机里面的电影吗？通过无线连接
<Fivesheep> 别的地方看到的, 你不是i这种吧: 手术室外。“老公！”“我在这。”“我怕。”“不怕，宝贝。”“老公，我这样，你好久都没那个了。”“没事，你身体更重要。”“一会儿他们会把我那里都看了，你还爱我么？”“我一直爱你，宝贝。”“老公，我也爱你。”推车的护士不耐烦了“两个大男人，做个痔疮手术还这么磨唧！
<tenzu> roylez_: 我这样的初级选手买空间太浪费了，除非是公款
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦南方人？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 12个
<gebjgd> knownbad, 广东人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 早就和你说过了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 350支持触摸
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 爆笑
<knownbad> gebjgd: 该是，我老人痴呆症
<Fivesheep> 申请个老婆来美国, 不是半年都不用么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 普通pdf不错，但是扫描的不行
<knownbad> 啊，nook color也是。
<knownbad> 嗯，她要视力好也无所谓
<Fivesheep> 你在这频道好像都叫了不止一年了... 还国内. 有了老婆依然打飞机度日的人儿?
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, ipad看扫描的还凑合
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 我从来都是运气不好。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 恩
<Fivesheep> 就是太重
<knownbad> 人家公民只要半年我却办了一年半。
<gebjgd> kno
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为你猥亵？
<knownbad> 不，是太老实了。
<Fivesheep> 你方法错了... 先邀请她过来旅游, 然后在这结婚.. 未婚签证. 半年不用
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 以前没真办。  让她多陪下她妈。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你还不睡……
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 有点好奇.. 你不是在美国的台湾人么, 怎么能跟国内的女性勾搭上.....
<Fivesheep> 要勾搭, 也回台湾去啊
<knownbad> 嗯，后来估计可能快些
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你还真跑去数了数?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 就在边上
<Fivesheep> 都知道, 大陆女人比男人少... 还去抢..
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你还有多少个？
<fishoneeyed> ge
<Fivesheep> 真他妈不厚道.....
<lolicon> 现在的 vbox ose 是不是和 bin 一样的？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我没数, 但是估计20个吧.
<knownbad> 我想带她去顺道去台湾再过来但好似有问题。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 彼此彼此
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 其实我的是第2包。。。。。
<Fivesheep> 可怜我还单身.... 就是被你这样的人把女人抢光的..
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠. 鄙视我自己.
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 以为我人帅连在国内都知道
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不是啦
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我搬家了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 现在住在公司楼下
<Fivesheep> 臭名远扬?
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 那么爽?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 太好了. 有钱了是不是?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 天天上班1分钟
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 她舅舅介绍的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 有什么钱啊
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 恩呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么时候请我喝咖啡?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有吧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你来Münster啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有屁
<knownbad> gebjgd: 公司制度听来还不错
<lolicon> 。。。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有机会一定去. 不过, 现在要去买东西了, 在晚就没有了.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, edeka到22点
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 表示毫无压力
<dororo_> lolicon: 最新的vbox好像认不了u盘
<roylez_> tenzu: 睡觉去了
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 原本只是敷衍下并没真要交往。
<knownbad> 但后来谈对头了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 结果你爱上了你老婆
<tenzu> roylez_: 好滴
<knownbad> 还好，我们在电话上谈了一年半载的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是早点同居是真
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不要搞的跟牛郎织女似的
<knownbad> 后来上了视频。
<knownbad> 她倒干脆，后来问我什么时候去看她。
<knownbad> 所以基本上我是她求来的。。。呵呵
 * knownbad 自个贴金
<isoft> 我现在 必须装64位os，但是 又想把这个环境保留下来，不知道可以不可以
<knownbad> arch好似可以
<gebjgd> isoft, 为什么必须？
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 这都可以?
<isoft> 我的程序全是64位的，要改的话，得改很久
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/%E4%BB%8E_i686_%E5%8D%87%E7%BA%A7%E5%88%B0_x86-64_Tutorial_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<gebjgd> isoft, 什么程序？
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 没搞过但考虑过。
<isoft> gebjgd: 我朋友给我的
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 不过现在打击假结婚很严厉..... 没子女的, 很有可能被判断假的..
<gebjgd> isoft, 啥程序？
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 我在国内有公证。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们到底结没结婚啊
<isoft> gebjgd: 自己开发的
<knownbad> 有个什么政府单位的。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 公证管个屁用....
<Fivesheep> 都要公证的
<knownbad> 呵呵，我老婆都这么问
<gebjgd> isoft, 没有源代码？
<Fivesheep> 但假结婚的意思是, 法律上结婚, 实际假的
<isoft> gebjgd: 有
<isoft> gebjgd: 就是看了才发现要改很多地方
<Fivesheep> 目的是获得公民身份之后离婚, 来美之后也不一起生活
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 就等他们来问我了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们结婚多久了?
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 他们不问你.. 他们在你老婆去广州签证的时候, 抛蓝纸..
<gebjgd> knownbad, 错了，你们假结婚多久了?
<knownbad> 要不送个床上的影音？
<Fivesheep> 让你补材料..
<Pwnna> ...
<Fivesheep> 补个几年
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们如何知道那个女人是你老婆。不是妓女啊
<Fivesheep> 一般要电话记录, 照片.. 但这些造假太容易.. 搞假结婚的人 都会定期打电话..
<knownbad> 哦，我可以补个几年下来汇的家用费
<Fivesheep> 这可是 $50K的 交易
<knownbad> 不是有户口吗？
<Fivesheep> 户口有什么关系?
<knownbad> 我都去过警察局了。
<Fivesheep> 汇款证明倒也有用
<knownbad> 以前不知户口是公安管的。
<Fivesheep> 去过警察局没意义啊... 假结婚的都会严格走完各个流程
<Fivesheep> 还会大罢喜宴
<Fivesheep> 然后 全国旅游, 拍照做证明
<knownbad> 呵呵
<Pwnna> o.O
<Fivesheep> 另外, 年龄差别大, 也是怀疑对象
<knownbad> 反正有问题再说。  想多了也没用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们似乎都符合
<Fivesheep> 我的意思是, 先把肚子搞大. 再来个dna证明
<Fivesheep> 这才是最有效的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她都没怎么和你在一起
<Pwnna> .......
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 如果是真的，而且不打算要孩子的呢。。
<knownbad> 妈的，就是不想这样子
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为什么不想？
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 移民局有权不放行
<knownbad> gebjgd: 怎么不在一起？
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 怎么样才能通过呢，证明是真的。？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她现在在你身边阿？
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 他们主观判断咯.
<Fivesheep> 真的假不了, 假的耗不起那个时间
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 呃，除了孩子之外还有啥能作证的？
<happyaron> 嗯
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 它可以要求补证明但不能只拒绝。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 可以次次让你补的. 我有同学补了5年了..
<Fivesheep> 当然, 他大概是搞假的..
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 期间探亲给签吗？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 在国内
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 不过如果你美国的收入比较高. 会简单很多
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这不就完了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 都还没开始就得照顾比比？
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 一般不给? 其实是他傻..他申请未婚妻来美国旅游, 3-6个月, 什么都完事了.. 哪里用得着 有老婆 还要打几年飞机..
<knownbad> 想让她有个时间自个看看再说
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你也知道还没开始啊
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 有什么好看的.. 美国和中国的差别 只有一句话那么多....
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 你的意思是，设法在米国呆几个月，就差不多能放行了？
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 他们会放你过来, 让你在限定时间内结婚. 然后就可以不用回去, 在美国等排期
<knownbad> 万一相处不来退回国去！
<Fivesheep> 工作身份也搞定
<happyaron> Fivesheep: see
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 她只有3年期限. 如果你3年内跟她离婚, 她必须离开. 除非她跟另外一个男的.. 那男的又愿意..
<knownbad> 反正不止一条路，就看你运气如何
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 你真的是40岁的老处男?
<knownbad> 有何不可？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你是有点。。。。。
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> o.O
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有不是只有我有选择，人家也是有选择的。
<knownbad> 你想多了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 问题是你们已经结婚了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 名义上......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这么下去就是浪费彼此的青春
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 对对，名义上
<knownbad> 那只是张纸
<gebjgd> knownbad, 离不离散不散的。什么玩意啊
<knownbad> 有心没纸也行
<Fivesheep> 有心无力就不行了...
<Fivesheep> 青春不再
<knownbad> 没说不要她啊，但我看的开
 * knownbad 非常同意！！！！
<knownbad> 近来好似不行了。
<Fivesheep> 单独生活了40年, 你的内心还有容下另外一个人的空间么 - -"
<Pwnna> o.O
<knownbad> 都跟老婆说有点早期的阳痿
 * Fivesheep 其实我在问自己... 单独生活了30年, 似乎没有容下别的人的空间了
<Pwnna> o.O
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 没恋爱过？
<Fivesheep> 很短一段时间
<Pwnna> -.-'''
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 决定结婚前这是个最大的心理阻碍
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 不是不行是还没碰上个适合的。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你也是苦命的娃儿
<Fivesheep> 然后我主动闪了... 不太习惯别人入侵自己的生活空间, 喜欢保持距离
<knownbad> 后来决定了是因为老婆的个性。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 任何人都可以合适. 需要的只是时间去接纳. 谈得来, 漂亮的, 时间短点, 丑陋的, 谈不来的 时间长点(也许超过100年)
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 那天你学会包容了就时候到了。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 电话的两端, 网络的两端.. 伪装成本太低
<knownbad> 所以我谈了三年采取看她。
<knownbad> 她从没逼我去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在已经几年了？
<Fivesheep> 3年... 她竟然能这样跟你耗?
<knownbad> 嗯
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 估计脚踩2只船
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 虽然难听.. 但可能性不小...
<knownbad> 所以她一问了我就去看她了。
<knownbad> 嘿，我都想
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你啊，别糊涂了
<Fivesheep> 很多女的 喜欢国内有一个, 然后再找国外的出路... 这例子在我们那太多了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 5-6年了吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 问问她来不来。不来滚蛋
<Fivesheep> .....
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我草。你傻啊
<Fivesheep> 日..
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明摆着便宜
<Fivesheep> 5,6å¹´......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明摆着骗子
<knownbad> 咦不是说我有两条船吗？
<Fivesheep> 说她
<knownbad> 以前好似不还不想结婚。
<knownbad> 是我。
<Fivesheep> 欲擒故纵........
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你有2条？
<knownbad> 她没，我们天天打电话。
<Fivesheep> .... 电话
<gebjgd> knownbad, 天天电话算什么啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有段时候有另一个选择
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 别到时候, 她出来.. 跟你过3年之后, 把你抛弃了, 然后申请她国内的情人出来... 我认识的人里, 就发生过几次这种事情 - -"
<knownbad> 我这么傻的，她再也找不到了。
<knownbad> 听说过了。  我妈个开始时是反对的。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 你对自己的魅力有信心的话, 倒是无所谓...
<knownbad> 几乎身边所有人都反对
<Fivesheep> 你看, 就连这里的人都是那么想..
<knownbad> 但我妈去了我们的婚礼，她现在经常问老婆何时来。
<knownbad> Fivesheep:
<Fivesheep> 你妈的目的很明显嘛
<Fivesheep> 她想抱孙子...
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 我倒没歧视国内的。
<Fivesheep> 不是歧视. 只是, 你得面对风险.
<knownbad> 第一次去国内他们倒担心我不习惯。
<georgetso> anybody?
<Fivesheep> 结婚来美国的大部分也不是这样, 但有不少这样的例子存在. 你留个心眼就是了
<knownbad> 在这里被骗的也不少啊。  再说她被我骗的机会也有。
<Fivesheep> 那是了
<Fivesheep> 国内受骗的也很多
<georgetso> 你们都不睡觉吗？厉害
<Fivesheep> 人财两空
<Fivesheep> 这里是地球
<knownbad> 我是听了不少。  只我不会一干子打翻了一群人
<Fivesheep> 对的..
<Fivesheep> 不过你真的不考虑 先把孩子弄出来?
<knownbad> 我问了她不怕被我骗了，她都不怕我怕什么啊。
<knownbad> 老婆要个美国人比比。。-__-
<georgetso> 请教一个问题，一个主机可以绑定多个域名吗？
<Fivesheep> 可以
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<Fivesheep> 无限个
<knownbad> georgetso: 无限
<knownbad> 直到了你的主机开始卡了。
<georgetso> knownbad: thanks
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 大不了设置dns forward
<knownbad> 其实我也了解，她希望有个保障。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/pUQUE
<knownbad> 她要是真生了我却不要她或是爆毙那她怎么办？
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 话说回来, 来美差不多一年时间. 个人感觉中美两国, 甚至中和全世界的发达国家之间的区别, 只有一句话: 美国是法治国家....
<knownbad> 美国政府总不能逼人家生比比吧？
<isoft> 同志们，能否装两个ubuntu呢
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 你都死了, 你还管得了那么多?
<Fivesheep> 无限过..
<Fivesheep> 无限个
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 我真喜欢她嘛。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 但你都死了. 你管得了?
<knownbad> isoft: 64 on 64 可以 64 on 32 就不行
<knownbad> 说的是vm.
<isoft> knownbad: 我打算在32位xp上装64位ubuntu，可以吗
<knownbad> 所以不生啊
<knownbad> 不行
<Fivesheep> 你想得太多了...
<happyaron> isoft: 反过来可以
<Fivesheep> ubuntu没必要用64bit的
<knownbad> 反而言之可以
<Fivesheep> 除了多用些内存, 你看不出有什么区别
<isoft> knownbad: 不行？我靠，xp太扯淡了
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 万一人家科学计算呢。。。
<knownbad> xp 更不行
<alvin_rxg> 是的么，想太多了
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 不信用xp的人还搞科学计算...
<knownbad> 松鼠！
<happyaron> Fivesheep: tenzu 就是
<Fivesheep> bs他
<knownbad> 什么想多了？
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 明天他来了你bs吧，哈哈
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 暴毙..
<Fivesheep> 你这是 抑郁 的倾向啊..
<Fivesheep> 负面情绪太多
<Fivesheep> 焦虑
<knownbad> 这很有可能，我骑摩托车上班。
<Fivesheep> 换个 4000K 以上的灯泡吧, 大概有帮助.. lol
<happyaron> knownbad: 自己小心点呗
<knownbad> 一上了高速公路就110公里
<Fivesheep> ....牛逼
<Fivesheep> 公里?
<Fivesheep> Mile?
<knownbad> 70mph.
<Fivesheep> 胆生毛..
<knownbad> freeway都开这么快啊
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 还真有
<knownbad> 就个commuter bike。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 国内搞科学计算经常用xp的
<Fivesheep> ....
<isoft> kn
<knownbad> happyaron: 谢谢叮咛
<happyaron> gebjgd: tenzu还是在南洋呢，一样xp
<isoft> knownbad: 那我干脆直接装64位buuntu得了，以前有xp，和wubi装的ubuntu，有什么特别需要注意的吗
<knownbad> 松鼠怎么又不见了？
<happyaron> isoft: 内存小的话没意义
<Pwnna> 准备装64bit ubuntu
<knownbad> 没，64的ubuntu满好用的。
<Pwnna> 等待 11.04
<happyaron> knownbad: 我就1G内存
<isoft> happyaron: 2g
<happyaron> isoft: 2G还是32位比较划算。
<knownbad> 那干嘛啊
<knownbad> 是啊
<isoft> happyaron: 我现在的程序需要
<happyaron> isoft: 那没法，直接装吧。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 科学家都用xp
<happyaron> gebjgd: +1
<knownbad> 就算是32也可以上超过4g.
<isoft> happyaron: 我直接在物理机上装，需要注意什么呢，我直接刻录个iso就可以了吗
<Fivesheep> pae
<happyaron> isoft: y
<Fivesheep> 装就是了
<knownbad> 装的pae的kernel就好了
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 他有个64位的程序。
<isoft> happyaron: 分区有什么注意的吗
<happyaron> 不是为内存
<Fivesheep> 比安装windows简单
<happyaron> isoft: 别把有用的数据给擦了就行
<Fivesheep> 单个分区就可以, 我觉得
<Fivesheep> 分多了也无所谓
<isoft> Fivesheep: 用光盘刻录的就可以了哈？
<knownbad>  /home 分开切割
<Fivesheep> 安装完, 更新
<happyaron> isoft: 用liveusb也行啊，省着去买光盘了
<knownbad> 其他的随便
<Fivesheep> 以前我还分一下 /var /tmp /home
<Fivesheep> 现在我都懒得搞
<Fivesheep> 直接一个分区完事
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, /home还是有用的
<Fivesheep> swap都不想分配了...
<happyaron> 我分home了
<isoft> 以前的分区是xp下分的，有什么问题吗
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 1G内存都不要swap，你要swap干吗呢
<knownbad>  /home 还是需要，  从装时比较不会后悔
<Fivesheep> 6g内存, 我看不出还有什么swap的必要...
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 有些东西要求swap的
<happyaron> Fivesheep: swapfile
<Fivesheep> orcale 要 swap 两倍于 内存
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 那没法
<happyaron> Fivesheep: swapfile，然后放tmpfs上
<knownbad> isoft: 有备份重新切割没的话你得计算下
<knownbad> hibernate 用
<Fivesheep> hibernate功能不可靠...
<knownbad> 比没有好吧？
<happyaron> 从来不用hibernate...
<knownbad> ubuntu的hibernate就不是100%。
<knownbad> 我用在笔记本上
<alvin_rxg> 完毕， dwm 可用
<knownbad> 恭喜
<knownbad> 给红包
<Fivesheep> ubuntu在我的新笔记本上还是不可用...
<Fivesheep> hybrid问题...
<happyaron> Fivesheep: debian?
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 不认为有愿意..
<knownbad> 那是已知的问题
<Fivesheep> 关键是 驱动
<Fivesheep> hybrid显卡
<knownbad> 有钱人
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 呃
<happyaron> Fivesheep: Windows 7
<Fivesheep> 所有 sandybridge 机子都面对的问题
<Fivesheep> win7 没问题...
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 等吧，等等就好了
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 或者给我寄来，我不介意，哈哈
<Fivesheep> core i7+ nv 525m + 6g 内存的配置
<knownbad> 妈的
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，每次 restart dwm，pidgin 就关了……其他窗口没问题
<knownbad> 但i7m只有4核。
<Fivesheep> 够用了
<alvin_rxg> dwm 95K 了……
<happyaron> 有钱人
<happyaron> 我还是穷学生
<knownbad> i7 compile超快的。
<Fivesheep> core i7 2630qm
<alvin_rxg> dwm 内存 0.6% * 1024
<Fivesheep> 这机子屏幕大, 1920*1080
<knownbad> 公司用的是i7/8core.
<pointerroyden> i just deleted ubuntu ...
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 咱俩换台
<Fivesheep> 等imac27更新之后, 我3年内都不会再买电脑了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你准备卖屁股了？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你根本不需要，你都精简到95k了。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我发现 西雅图这, imac 是家庭里很常见的机型, 通常一家会不止一台..
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: dwm 运行内存 65MB 是什么概念？
<knownbad> 我猜你可能都是code binary.
<alvin_rxg> yo
<knownbad> 不喜欢imac.
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 不知
<Fivesheep> 我现在这种上门的工作, 实在太有意思了.. 可惜我没刻意去收集数据...
<Fivesheep> 否则肯定会有很有趣的统计结果
<knownbad> 你倒是可以去捡便宜货
<Fivesheep> 这么久也就捡到个电脑桌子..
<knownbad> 反正美国的消费习惯就是升级
<knownbad> 现在的ipad就便宜多了
<Fivesheep> 便宜货 craigslist 上也很贵
<knownbad> 三百就有了吧？
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我同学以前负责他们公司的服务器, 经常一堆一堆地扔....
<Fivesheep> 可惜现在做dba去了...
<Fivesheep> 三百我买个新的了
<knownbad> 是啊，服务器到后来比desktop还旧。
<knownbad> 有时旧到都没人要了
<Fivesheep> 他们有些很新, 稍微有瑕疵的东西
<knownbad> 嗯，你该跟他做的。
<knownbad> 请他介绍你入门
<Fivesheep> 太远了. 他在boston
<knownbad> so?
<knownbad> follow the money.
<Fivesheep> 我以前还经常帮他写一些script..
<knownbad> no money no honey.
<Fivesheep> 西雅图连房子都买了..
<Fivesheep> 不去了
<knownbad> 又是个有钱人
<Fivesheep> 父母帮忙嘛
<Fivesheep> 他们也在西雅图
<knownbad> 没卖屁股？
<knownbad> 得洗个澡，等等陪老妈子去
<Fivesheep> 煮吃的去..
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 乘年轻多走走多试试。
<knownbad> 我现在就什么都不行了。
<knownbad> aidos.
<happyaron> 怎么限制一个程序的运行时间？
<Fivesheep> 比如?
<happyaron> 限制一个进程只能跑60s，超过了就kill
<alvin_rxg> exec PROGRAM &; p=`pidof PROGRAM`; sleep TIME; kill $p    ..
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 同时要执行多个同名进程，能不能exec的时候就得到pid？
<alvin_rxg> ehhhh. bash 这个不清楚
<alvin_rxg> PROGRAM &; p=$!; sleep TIME; kill $p    ..
<alvin_rxg> $! ._.
<happyaron> $! ?
<happyaron> 看看。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是不是 ostern 了，救护车也积极起来了啊？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 今天第三次响了啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你没事老折腾wm干嘛
<gebjgd> openbox不是挺好的么
<pointerroyden> hi
<^k^> pointerroyden, 好  ㍛ 
<pointerroyden> ^k^ cant see chinese...
<^k^> pointerroyden, 我常常想，如果可以。  ㍛ 
<pointerroyden> ^k^:not able to see chinese
<^k^> pointerroyden, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍛ 
<pointerroyden> ^k^:hey whats that in english...
<^k^> pointerroyden, 你已经得到我的充分注意。  ㍛ 
<gebjgd> ctcp pointerroyden -version
<gebjgd> \ctcp pointerroyden -version
<pointerroyden> i have no desktop environment
<pointerroyden> now downloading..
<alvin_rxg> http://www.funtasticus.com/2011/04/21/amazingboob-stickers/
<^k^>  06:04
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-24
<flay> ub的源里貌似没找到dmenu
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你emacs用的什么主题？使用color-theme库了没？感觉这个库太大了，如果你有自己配置的不需要这个库的主题，共享下啊…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: color-theme-hober2
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 需要color-theme库？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 要的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦
<wzlxx> 现在的X程序默认都使用了gtk库…我如果要使用其他的图形库就得重新编译我的这些软件吗？
<nikiy> 有人吗
<^k^> nikiy, ....  ㍠ 
<nikiy> 想问大家一个问题  我的播放器  播放只是画面没有声音
<nikiy> 怎么解决
<nikiy> 呃 没有人知道吗
<nikiy> 呃  来个人吧
<soiamso> nikiy: ？
<soiamso> nikiy: 你用的是什么版本的ubuntu ?
<nikiy> soiamso:10.04  kbuntu
<nikiy> soiamso: 怎么方便的把你的名字输入
<soiamso> nikiy: 什么播放器？
<soiamso> nikiy: tab completetion
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 请教一个按键绑定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327300&p=2286371#p2286371 我想把 C-q tab 这个组合键直接绑定到 tab上,请问该如何设置呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ibook1 — 2011-04-24 9:20
<nikiy> soiamso: smplayer  vlc  dragon player
<nikiy> s
<soiamso> nikiy: 原来配的那个呢？
<nikiy> soiamso: ？
<soiamso> nikiy: totem
<nikiy> soiamso: 我是kubuntu  默认是安装的dragon player
<soiamso> nikiy: 默认的那个也不能播放吗？
<soiamso> nikiy: 声卡驱动问题？
<nikiy> soiamso: 对
<nikiy> soiamso: 用amarok能播放歌曲
<nikiy> soiamso: 用视频播放器播放 歌曲也没有声音
<soiamso> nikiy: 视频播放器，是什么？ totem？
<nikiy> soiamso: smplayer
<soiamso> nikiy: 还不如去用用 fedora K桌面
<nikiy> soiamso: vlc   总之一句话  所有我安装的视频播放器播放视频的时候只有画面 没有声音
<soiamso> nikiy: kubuntu 的问题太多了
<nikiy> soiamso: 之前好好的
<soiamso> nikiy: 什么之前？
<nikiy> 不知突然为什么会出现这样的问题
<nikiy> soiamso: 前天还是好的
<soiamso> nikiy: 你不会是升级到10.04的吧？
<nikiy> soiamso: 我用的就是10.04
<Springscar> 10.10
<soiamso> nikiy: 你看看说有播放器用的是不是都是 gstreamer 作的 backend ?
<nikiy> soiamso: 那怎么看
<soiamso> nikiy: 难道你多装了一个播放器，出现这个情况?
<nikiy> soiamso: 还有什么播放器
<soiamso> nikiy: 基本都是用 ffmpeg作的backend ，gstreamer 作的管理，你装这么多个也是用同一堆解码，你不觉得你就是想多了吗？本来原装那个也可以看 RM的
<nikiy> soiamso:呃  那就不明白了
<soiamso> nikiy: 而且各个播放器的声音管理都乱得很，现在你这个状况像是有一类播放器的backend 吧，声音服务占用了。
<nikiy> soiamso: 前天还好好的
<soiamso> nikiy: KDE的特效音有没有？
<changtian> 问一个关于netbook edition的问题
<nikiy> soiamso: 有
<soiamso> nikiy: 我不知道 Kubuntu 有没有 paulse audio 管理applet ，
<nikiy> soiamso: 现在桌面那个任务栏都死了  汗
<nikiy> soiamso: 注销一下
<soiamso> changtian: 这个版本没有了
<changtian> 是这样的：昨天没事在玩电脑，发现登录窗口选项中有个NETBOOKＥＤＩＴＩＯＮ的选项，选择后重启系统，就这样了：重启后显示桌面，但无鼠标，无菜单，不能操作
<nikiy> soiamso: 还在吗
<void1>  登录窗口重新选回来不就好了
<changtian> 我设的是自动登录
<soiamso> nikiy: 咋了？
<nikiy> soiamso: 这个问题不好解决汗死了
<soiamso> changtian: single mode 进入系统， su 进入 自己的账户，gdm 查查参数看看如何不自动登录。
<nikiy> soiamso: 突然面板就不见了
<soiamso> nikiy: 最好重新安装系统，都不知道你安装过些什么咚咚
<nikiy> soiamso: 我就是昨天出现问题 google 也问了人 还是没有办法解决  今天一大早起来就重新安装了 这个系统  之后更新好后  还是这样的问题
<changtian> 我设的是自动登录，怎么能够显示登录窗口呢
<soiamso> nikiy: 你还不明白吗，用KDE请到Fedora
<nikiy> soiamso: 汗死
<soiamso> nikiy: 你有没有删掉，home 里面的配置文件？
<nikiy> soiamso: 没有
<soiamso> nikiy: 你还是到 ～ 下把说有的 . 文件都去掉吧.
<nikiy> soiamso:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  您系统中安装的 MPlayer(SVN r1) 的版本已经过时。SMPlayer 将不能很好工作: 一些选项将失效, 字幕选择可能会失败...
<nikiy> 请更新您的 MPlayer。
<nikiy> (This warning won't be displayed anymore)
<nikiy> soiamso: 我把config里的smplayer删除了  然后再打开一个视频 有上面这个提示
<aegean> ol
<aegean> msg
<changtian> 设置了自动登录后，有没有快捷键可以阻止自动登录。
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 谁让你买这个呢
<leyle> ee的那个下载优酷的脚本很不给力阿
<leyle> 蛋疼，弱点有两个，一个是调用的解析网站不给力，另外是下载用的wget不给力
<leyle> 虽然有osd这些够炫，可惜不干正事阿。
<leyle> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYwNDA0ODY0.html  这个视频都下载不会来，
<afiredp> 备份完整系统 在格式化以后也能恢复可以用的 用哪个软件啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.10安装后无法上网，附ifconfig内容求高手帮忙解决！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327306&p=2286408#p2286408 我用的是笔记本电脑，安装的是win7和ubuntu双系统，上网方式是铁通ADSL连接到TP-LINK的无线路由器上。 笔记本用自带的无线网卡连接上网，WIN7下正常使用。 ubuntu10.10下连接图标 ...
<changtian> 设置了自动登录后，有没有快捷键可以阻止自动登录。
<changtian> 将电脑（单UBUNTU10.10系统）的桌面模式改成了netbook edition
<changtian> 重启后显示桌面，但无鼠标，无菜单，不能操作
<changtian> 请问：
<changtian> 怎么再恢复到原来的esktop edition?
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 啥
<ofan> changtian: 重装
<changtian> ofan:好主意
<ofan> 有人用matlab么
<chenwl> 有
<chenwl> ofan
<chenwl> 怎么查看ssh登录本机的 ip,时间,用户阿
<ofan> chenwl: matlab界面是不是用java写的,我这里打开以后这面是一片空的
<chenwl> ofan:是java写的
<freeflying> Fivesheep: hybrid graphic
<void1> chenwl: log文件里面有
<ofan> chenwl: 打开后界面是空白....
<chenwl> void1:哪个log? demsg吗
<ealgeqing> changtian: 人不在了？
<ofan> 然后设AWT_TOOLKIT变量 直接启动不了
<void1> chenwl: /var/log/message
<ealgeqing> 貌似重装不是好主意
<chenwl> void1: 3x
<freeflying> chenwl: last or lastlog
<chenwl> ofan: 没遇到过
<chenwl> freeflying: 哇，这个方便
<ealgeqing> chenwl: 我只会看在线的
<lifeng> ofan: matlab的历史比java长多了
<chenwl> ealgeqing: 在线的怎么看
<ofan> lifeng: 奥
<ealgeqing> chenwl: who
<chenwl> ealgeqing: 有Ip，用户名，登录时间吗
<ealgeqing> chenwl: 有
<ealgeqing> chenwl: 直接用w
<ealgeqing> chenwl: 在终端里面直接输入w 都有
<afiredp> ealgeqing, uptime
<ealgeqing> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<chenwl> ealgeqing: 有了，谢谢
<ealgeqing> chenwl: 呵呵
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 现在都这种东西
<ealgeqing> 设置的就是自动获取，只有Eva可以登陆，其它的都连不上网，
<ealgeqing> eva是什么东东阿？
<ealgeqing> 游戏？
<chenwl> freeflying,last出来地址被解析成域名怎么办，能直接显示ip吗
<ealgeqing> chenwl: 你可以手动ping下
<chenwl> 额，域名太长，没有显示完全...
<ofan> chenwl: netstat -npa | grep -i sshd
<chenwl> ofan: 这个是在线的吧
<ofan> chenwl: 是
<chenwl> ofan: 我想知道登录历史
<ofan> chenwl: 那就看log
<Pwnna> switchable graphics = fail
<chenwl> ofan: 哪个log? /var/log/messages? 这里 grep -i ssh 空
 * Cherrot 想知道有没有人在Ubuntu上搭建Android开发环境？ 搭建过程中需要配置环境变量吗？
<ofan> chenwl: auth.log,everything.log,daemon.log....
<ealgeqing> 貌似我系统出问题了  不知道怎么回事 声音变成颤抖的了
<Cherrot> 有没有人在Ubuntu上搭建Android开发环境？ 搭建过程中需要配置环境变量吗？
<ofan> Cherrot: 官方不是有安装指南么
<Cherrot> 可是提示我 android:找不到命令…… 卡在这了……
<Cherrot> 我是看官方指南一步步来的
<ofan> Cherrot: java装好了?
<Cherrot> ofan: Ubuntu的 Open JDK
<ofan> Cherrot: 要oracle的
<Cherrot> ofan: 额……这么残酷……
<Cherrot> ofan: 谢谢了哈  我换一下JDK再试试看！
<fillayu> ofan  oracle 的 jdk 跟 open jdk 有很大区别？
<Cherrot> ofan: 我也想问……为啥必须要用oracle的才行？
<ofan> fillayu: 不清楚,只遇到过很多java软件只能用oracle的,open jdk不行
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘分区问题啊！百分百小白求教啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327312&p=2286459#p2286459 这两天开始接触玩ubuntu以来，先是准备装xp+win7+ubuntu，结果装上ubuntu后xp进入不了了！ 不死心，于是删除xp，准备装win7+ubuntu后来，在删除多余启动项时，全删除了！一个都进不去了！ 结果一狠心，删除win7只装 ...
<ofan> ^k^: 能缩短下网址么..............?
<^k^> ofan, 相当多的东西。  ㍣ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: 原来你不是机器人啊……
<ealgeqing> 郁闷
<ealgeqing> 今天不知道怎么回事 虚拟机声音出问题了
<ealgeqing> 好大的噪音  放歌 就像在颤抖一样
<ofan> Cherrot: 人机合一
<Cherrot> ofan: 懂了～^_^
<ealgeqing> 你们遇到过系统里所有声音都变得有很大噪音吗？
<Cherrot> The Dalvik cross-compiler expects Sun bytecode and will fail with OpenJDK-generated class files, by all reports. Also, I'm not sure if there are any issues with other tools, such as the Eclipse ADT plug-in. You are welcome to try it, though.
<Cherrot> 貌似只有命令行使用Android SDK时 OpenJDK 会出问题
<zkwlx> 出啥问题？不过我一直是eclipse
<Cherrot> zkwlx: 切换到SDK的tools目录下 命令行直接找不到android命令……
<Cherrot> zkwlx: 现在连基本的创建项目都完成不了
<lemonhall> ChanServ: 用官方吧。。。OPEN的我从来不用
<lemonhall> Cherrot: 用官方的，OPEN的别用了
<zkwlx> ChanServ, open我也没用过....
<Cherrot> lemonhall: 嗯，正在换血
<kenifanying> 这里有用六维空间的不？给小弟一个邀请码吧，咋申请都通不过……
<mza_> 谁知道sougou的皮肤怎么修改以后才能在fcitx上面用？
<dulio> 大家中午好
 * Cherrot 教育网的网速实在是个问题，163的源下载都不给力……
<aBiNg> Cherrot: ustc 不就行了
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 那就不用163呗，ipv6的源都很给力的说……
<kenifanying> Cherrot, sjtu, bjtu, ustc, 这么多不用？？
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 我这只分配IPV4，原先用163还是很快地说…… 因为要和电信切换，所以没用教育网的源
<ofan> 163限速了
<ofan> sohu的貌似不限速
<kenifanying> ChanServ, 你们学校没ipv6？
<Cherrot> ofan: 宿舍分配得带宽只有1M ，163限速影响不到我把～？
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 那用sjtu,bjtu,ustc,电信一样可以访问的呀……
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 可以分配IPV6，IPV4也没问题。我通过路由器上网，只能IPV4
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 诶，路由不支持？那不用路由呗……o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 我试过，用电信访问教育网的源速度很慢。
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 额.........]
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 不清楚，方正我在家里用的时候都用sjtu的，而且是全速下载……
<Cherrot> kenifanying: sjtu的源是不是很少更新啊？
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 不会呀……
<yuao> 请问禁用acpi会对本造成什么大的伤害吗？
<ofan> 宽带的撸过...
<ofan> yuao: ...这个能禁用?
<Cherrot> kenifanying:怀念在家里……360包年的宽带下载都是2M/s……
<ofan> Cherrot: ...
<ofan> 360包年 - -
<Cherrot> ofan: 三线城镇就是爽啊
<yuao> ofan: 就是开机的时候，有时候会卡在光标闪烁的那一步。然后在grub里   acpi=off
<yuao> 就可以启动了
<ofan> yuao: 这是grub..
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 我家里的带宽是4M，所以最高也就500KB/s，还是学校快，sjtu 的10M/s都没问题……
<yuao> ofan: 阿？？嘛意思
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 当然，不是每次都能那么快……
<ofan> yuao: 你神马配置
<yuao> ofan: 联想z460
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 我们学校宿舍教育网接入限制带宽了……  而教学区的接入是L2TP IPSec VPN，Ubuntu玩不转……
<ofan> yuao: 你加的是内核参数?
<yuao> ofan: 恩那
<lolicon> ><
<kenifanying> Cherrot, ipv6也有限制？一般都是ipv4有限制，ipv6无限制吧？比如有些学校ipv4只能用一定的免费流量，超过得收费，而ipv6却不必
<lolicon> 。。。
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 5555555555从没试过IPV6..................
<lolicon> ipv6 其实跟 v4 差不多。。
<lolicon> 只不过可以上 freenode ..
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 我们这边的网络是交给一个第三方破公司负责的，相当垃圾
<kenifanying> lolicon, 没错，没v6的话，我就上不了freenode了
<yuao> ofan: what's up ,man
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 什么公司？
<ofan> yuao: - -
<lolicon> kenifanying: freenode 会踢用代理的
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 为啥我可以上freenode啊？
<Cherrot> 小公司，名字我都忘记了
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 有的学校默认就可以上外网……
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 我们学校不行……
<ofan> yuao: http://tr.opensuse.org/SDB:Kernel_Parameters_for_ACPI/APIC
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 我是SSL 7000端口。宿舍分配的IP是113.55.* ,查询IP位置从来都是北京，郁闷
<yuao> ofan: got it
<ofan> 发现个好东西: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf
<kenifanying> yuao, 联想的一些低端的机子确实用得有问题，以前在一台b465c的机子上，也得加acpi=off参数才能进去……
<yuao> kenifanying: 可是话说我这个配置不是太低端把。
<kenifanying> Cherrot, ：-)不是给你说亚太地区就好了……
<ofan> yuao: 查了下 貌似thinkpad很多都会acpi=off,大概是不太兼容
<kenifanying> yuao, 跟具体配置有关吧……
<Cherrot> kenifanying: ^_^
<kenifanying> 貌似六维申请的时候不给pt截图就不让申请……,这下没办法了……
<kenifanying> 邀请码，邀请码邀请码……
<yuao> kenifanying: 貌似是这样的。但是如果你从win7正常关机后，再重新进入就ok了
<ofan> ...看了下六维
<ofan> 整个一ipv6盗版下载站阿
<kenifanying> yuao, 诶，这个怎么回事？
<yuao> ofan: 是这样的。
<Cherrot> ofan: 不错  北邮搞得
<lolicon> ofan: 就是这样。。
<kenifanying> ofan, 没错，是ipv6盗版下载站
<ofan> 国内ipv6就靠这普及阿....
<kenifanying> ofan, 六维是东北大学的……
<Cherrot> ofan: 额……也有道理……
<kenifanying> ofan, 要看盗版电影呀……:-)
<yuao> kenifanying: 这貌似是linux存在已久的bug
<ofan> kenifanying: 电驴阿
<^k^> 新⇨ 数据库管理 • mysql安装问题orz。。。。无力了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327316&p=2286522#p2286522 昨天用sudo apt-get install mysql-server安装了mysql，一切正常，今天却发现无法链接数据库了，用sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start启动，提示 Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service mysql start Since the script you  ...
<lolicon> ofan: 电驴不支持 ipv6.。
<ofan> yuao: 不算是bug吧
<yuao> kenifanying: 只是有的linux忽略了它的危害
<kenifanying> ofan, 学校只能上BYR的服务器
<ofan> lolicon: 非要ipv6干嘛
<ofan> 奥 ipv6免费?
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 东北大学的啊 还以为是北邮的。以前连北邮的ED2K还能分到HighID,现在也是低ID了
<kenifanying> ofan, 冒牌驴的服务器都上不了，很慢的说6
<yuao> ofan: 今天看了篇文章是这样说的。
<lolicon> ofan: 教育网用电驴基本不可能
<ofan> yuao: 国内的?  那就可以忽略了
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 我是高ID,但是资源太少了，很慢……
<ofan> lolicon: 可以是可以
<yuao> ofan: 额额////
<ofan> kenifanying: 换verycd的服务器
<ofan> 不过貌似verycd会k掉非easymule客户端
<kenifanying> ofan, 被学校封杀了很多
<kenifanying> ofan, 目前可以用上的服务器就一个BYR
<dulio> 什么是高ID？下载速度会快一点？
<ofan> kenifanying: 啥byr
<kenifanying> ofan, 所以想着用六维
<lolicon> 学校最恶心的是。。你自己网络破就算了，还不让人拉ad 。。
<ofan> kenifanying: 其实现在我都在线看了
<kenifanying> ofan, 就是北邮人论坛弄的一个服务器
<Cherrot> ofan: 我还是可以连VeryCD的
<ofan> kenifanying: 奥,稳定?
<ofan> Cherrot: 我用amule连接上 经常被k掉,很多时候直接被k掉
<kenifanying> ofan, 在线看？我这想都不敢想，要是家里的话，我才懒得去下，直接youku就可以轻松看……
<ofan> 直接连不上
<kenifanying> ofan, 还行吧……就是资源不多……
<ofan> kenifanying: 啥速度,在线看200k/s就够了
<lolicon> 校园网用 bt 还是挺给力的。
<ofan> youku的盗版事业进行的很顺利
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦。不清楚。我用MLDonkey 名字是[CHN][VeryCD]....
<kenifanying> ofan, 我这平均60kB/s
<kenifanying> ofan, 得加上一些tag
<ofan> kenifanying: - -... 能干点啥
<ofan> 有没有电驴的服务器列表阿
<kenifanying> ofan, 比如，想用冒牌驴的服务器就得加上[VeryCD]
<ofan> kenifanying: 通过名字判断的??
<kenifanying> ofan, 有呀……http://gruk.org
<Cherrot> ofan: 好像一直是这样
<georgetso> morning everyone
<kenifanying> ofan, 那个是aMule官方建议的……
<ofan> kenifanying: 应该是按客户端判断的
<dulio> ke
<dulio> kenifanying: 你们是校园网？
<kenifanying> ofan, 国内服务器基本被冒牌驴垄断了，所以想用冒牌驴的服务器不得不加上它的tag
<kenifanying> dulio, 是滴
<lolicon> emule 没前途。。
<Cherrot> lolicon: 为啥？
<dulio> kenifanying: 只有60K……下东西有点慢的吧……
<kenifanying> ofan, 但是加上它的tag后又可能被反吸血客户端给踢掉
<kenifanying> dulio, 不是有点慢……
<kenifanying> dulio, 是相当慢
<dulio> kenifanying: －－！
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 额……还有这副作用啊……哪个反吸血插件靠用户名侦测？
<kenifanying> dulio, 老实说，经常速度到10KB/s
<dulio> kenifanying: 那你们学校的认证是什么？
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 不清楚，反正现在很多人开始封杀迅雷冒牌驴之类的客户端吧
<ofan> kenifanying: 反吸血不是根据用户名判断的吧
<kenifanying> dulio, 用h3c的那个认证的
<ofan> kenifanying: 那样误杀太多
<kenifanying> ofan, 不清楚
<ofan> 迅雷倒是可以直接k掉
<kenifanying> ofan, 一般用冒牌驴的都是[VeryCD]这个tag
<ofan> 现在估计电驴n多资源都被吸到迅雷服务器上了
<dulio> kenifanying: h3c……
<kenifanying> ofan, 蒽，虽然迅雷一直说自己有上传，但是只给自己上传
<dulio> kenifanying: linux上网压力大不大？
<Cherrot> dulio: 什么叫上网压力？
<kenifanying> ofan, 其实，用aMule或者bt很多都是分享盗版资源……
<dragonlive> 迅雷很犀利
<dulio> Cherrot: 我想问就是认证难度大不大？
<lolicon> kenifanying: 其中很多是H资源。。
<ofan> kenifanying: 当然了>.
<ofan> 未必,比如我这样的就很少搜h...
<Cherrot> dulio: 应该一样吧……除非必须使用客户端认证
<kenifanying> ofan, 貌似不用来分享盗版资源，不干违法的事情，那其实ed2k网络就没有存在的价值
<ofan> 一般都是BT下H,一个种子就下来20多G...
<ofan> kenifanying: 也是有的,想wow客户端都用BT发布
<dulio> Cherrot: 悲剧了，我们是锐捷＋l2tp的VPN
<dulio> Cherrot: 锐捷，典型客户端认证
<lainme> dulio: l2tp可以，就是现在麻烦点
<Cherrot> dulio: 我恨瑞捷  更恨L2TP  这两个 Ubuntu都搞不定……害得我跑实验室还得用虚拟机上网
<kenifanying> ofan, 下载ub或者debian的iso镜像文件，我才不放心用ed2k，用镜像站点使用jigdo-lite下载多快，就是用平常的http,或者ftp几M/s的速度也让我不会去用ed2k
<dulio> lainme: 現在在搞，希望成功
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 锐捷不是可以用mentohust
<dulio> Cherrot: 是啊，相当想死
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 具体名字忘记了，ub的wiki上有呀
<lainme> dulio: 我看到有人试图做NM的l2tp插件
<kenifanying> dulio, h3c也很恶心的拉
<ofan> kenifanying: debian镜像才多少人下阿,文件也不大,镜像也比较多... 像wow这样几十G的客户端,用p2p网络能减轻服务器的压力..
<Cherrot> lainme: L2TP + IPSec 可以搞得定吗？ 当时找了好久都没有办法
<lainme> 三个问好。。。
<dulio> lainme: 是的，我下载到了networkmanager-l2tp
<lainme> Cherrot: 没用过，只是看到过一些比较初期的东西
<dulio> kenifanying: 完了，都悲剧了
<kenifanying> ofan, 蒽，但是，总的来说，现在ed2k还是给大家下盗版电影用的……o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kenifanying> 好啦，有没六维邀请码呀？
<kenifanying> 要不是网速问题，才懒得去弄什么六维……搞得那么的严肃，还不就一个盗版站点……
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 不严素就活不到现在了 ^_^
<kenifanying> 貌似国内都是以交流，学习的名义，来行盗版之实……
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 你有没邀请码呀？给小弟送一个？？？？
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 没有啊 我从没去过这个网站……
<ofan> 最近也没什么好电影
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 话说上面的人素质也不咋样，上面的软件资源我才不会用……主要盗版电影呀……
<aBiNg> 这 audacious 播放器(2.3) 为甚几分钟就死了，kill -9 了再启动，播放一会又死了，如此反复...
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 貌似国内就没正规的完完全全遵守版权法的站点……
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 的确没有 o(∩∩)o...哈哈 不然国人在外的名声咋就这么差呢
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 估计有的话也早死了……电视台不敢像网络那样放肆，又没钱买大片，通常就一个垃圾电视据放了一片又放一遍，害得我现在都不看电视了……
<dulio> ／leave
 * Cherrot 吃饭去咯
<ofan> kenifanying: 我都三年没怎么看过电视了
<kenifanying> ofan, 厉害……也没什么看的，除了广告还是广告，还是越来越庸俗的广告……
<ofan> kenifanying: 主要都是卫视...一到晚上7点就被ccav ooxx了
<quanru> 有沒有人從10.10升級到11.04的
<quanru> 升級後unity與gnome是不是共存
<caixiaoming> hi
<^k^> caixiaoming, 好  ㍤ 
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 怎么又是你。
<^k^> caixiaoming, 罚款，据我所知。  ㍤ 
<caixiaoming> 你是男是女？
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 你是男是女？
<^k^> caixiaoming, 我是一个女机器人。  ㍤ 
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 另外两个呢？
<ofan> ^k^: ......
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 另外两个也是机器人吗？
<tenzu> kk疯了
<^k^> caixiaoming, 我们不可能都完美。  ㍤ 
<caixiaoming> tenzu: k可能真是机器人哦。
<caixiaoming> ^k^: 你的主要职责是什么？
<Cherrot> caixiaoming: 她不就是机器人么？
<Cherrot> 这个字符好有趣： ㍤
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • DVD无法播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327321&p=2286552#p2286552 我买的正版DVD无法在ubuntu下播放，是怎么回事。总是显示无法读取数据。但在Win7下就可以播放。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yesiyang01 — 2011-04-24 12:46
<tenzu> caixiaoming: 本来就是机器人
<inode> I still can not see chinese
<Colin-shzsc> inode: UTF-8 problem?
<caixiaoming> inode: you shoud use utf-8 charset.
<Cherrot> inode: Charset setting is right?
<inode> Cherrot: not charseting,the kernel disrable do this
<caixiaoming> inode: just set the irc, not system.
<Cherrot> inode: kernel？ Your OS don't have Chinese fonts?
<inode> Cherrot: yes ,I think so
<inode> Cherrot: I am configging the xorg,
<inode> Cherrot: x server
<Cherrot> inode: I don't know about that....
<inode> which package is chinese-fonts?
<inode> Cherrot: which package is chinese-fonts?
<caixiaoming> inode: what irc software you use?
<inode> caixiaoming: sure,irssi
<Cherrot> inode: I think, for Ubuntu, Just click on  System - Adminitration - Languiage is OK
<tenzu> inode: install wqy-microhei or wqy-zenhei
<inode> Cherrot: hep,I still under the console mode,not X
<yuishy> Cherrot, caixiaoming ，估计他没装桌面
<tenzu> inode: if without X, you need to enable framebuffer
<Cherrot> yuishy: 的确是呢……
<inode> tenzu: sure,
<caixiaoming> yuishy: maybe
<yuishy> Cherrot, caixiaoming，即使安装时选择了中文，没桌面的系统安装后显示中文也是乱码的。
<tenzu> 其实可以ssh到一个免费shell上再登录irc就行了
<Colin-shzsc> 不加处理的话 tty 上显示的中文都是点点点
<inode> gentoo is very trublely for configuretion
<caixiaoming> 还没试过用shell登录呢。
<whynick> 大家好
<^k^> whynick, 好  ㍥ 
<Cherrot> SSH到shell 的确是个办法
<whynick> 大家都用哪个聊天工具
<caixiaoming> inode: do you use GNOME or KDE?
<Cherrot> whynick: empathy足够了
<caixiaoming> whynick: xchat or kvirc
<inode> caixiaoming: not yet
<ku2ki> ubuntu的超级键+F2 运行程序的时候查找路径是什么样的
<whynick> Cherrot: empathy怎么保存这个频道
<Cherrot> whynick: 聊天室菜单里，自动收藏了
<whynick> Cherrot: 哦
<whynick> 今天郁闷死了，kde里视频播放只有画面没有声音 现在转到gnome下了
<yuishy> server版最好还是安装english
<caixiaoming> whynick: 那个DVD的贴子是你发的？
<wzlxx> awesome用xrandr设置分辨率开机的时候屏幕有点闪…………求解…
<inode> caixiaoming: and chinese language support,which package
<whynick> caixiaoming: 什么
<caixiaoming> 我用server再装了个桌面。
<yuishy> inode, sudo vim /var/lib/locals/supported.d/local
<ku2ki> 如果用alt+F2运行程序, 文件要放哪里
<yuishy> inode, sudo vim /var/lib/locals/supported.d/local
<yuishy> inode, en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8.
<yuishy> inode, sudo locale-gen
<yuishy> inode, sudo vim /etc/default/locale
<yuishy> inode, LANG="en_US.UTF-8"                       LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<inode> yuishy: I am sure not need to do this
<wzlxx> awesome用xrandr设置分辨率开机的时候屏幕有点闪…………求解…
<caixiaoming> inode: you have done it?
<inode_> caixiaoming: never
<inode> ls
<caixiaoming> inode_: you shoud config the LANG, maybe it is right.
<inode> caixiaoming: maybe you are right at some case
<whynick> 我们这个是中文的吧
<caixiaoming> inode: which case?
<caixiaoming> 是啊。
<whynick> 怎么有说英语的
<Fivesheep> 有什么奇怪...
<whynick> 有点奇怪
<whynick> 咕咕
<inode> caixiaoming: if you use linux under X,you are right
<caixiaoming> 呵呵，inode看不了中文，打中文没有用啊。
<kenifanying> inode, You can install zhcon, then run " zhcon --utf8", you will see Chinese if you relogin #ubuntu-cn.
<yuishy> console即使能显示中文，但输入法怎么办？能输入中文么？
<whynick> inode 这个是谁
<caixiaoming> 输入也是个问题。
<yuishy> whynick, 一个正在尝试中文服务器版的家伙。
<flay> ucimf输入不错 可以用sunpinyin
<whynick> yuishy: 哦
<whynick> yuishy: 他看得懂中文吗
<kenifanying> inode,  Print "Ctrl+space", then you can input Chinese.
<inode> kenifanying: man zhcon,and you are wrong ,zhcon --utf8 --dev=ati
<yuishy> whynick, 他是中国人。
<whynick> yuishy: 那他英文不错了
<mikeandmore> ucimf是什马东西？
<ku2ki> 移动硬盘里面有一堆rar的音乐。不过rhythombox放不了
<kenifanying> inode," zhcon --utf8" can work well now……"--dev=ati" is no need at all，
<yuishy> ku2ki, 什么是rar音乐？
<Cherrot> ku2ki: 从没见过rar的音乐……
<tata-21> 登入雅虎帐号需要怎么设置吗
<tata-21> 我这个登录不上
<whynick> inode: 我kde为什么播放视频的时候只有画面 而没有声音
<tata-21> 用ｅｍｐａｔｈｙ
<kenifanying> inode, if your console don't support framebuffer, try "zhcon  --utf8 --dev=vga"，good luck!
<ku2ki> 呃，一堆mp3被压成了rar
<whynick> tata-21: empathy的字体有点模糊  要什么设置
<caixiaoming> kenifanying: 很强啊
<Cherrot> ku2ki: 解压呗
<yuishy> whynick, 他看不了中文，他的irssi显示中文乱码。
<ku2ki> win下面一直用foobar,可以直接放
<kenifanying> caixiaoming, 偶菜鸟一个……
<flay> console下面用fbterm+ucimf还是很不错的
<yuishy> ku2ki, 没有foobar。安装 unrar解压。
<caixiaoming> 你们先聊，下了。
<nihui> wine + foobar
<Cherrot> ku2ki: 是不是解压不了
<yuishy> ku2ki, foobar这么强？我只见过图片预览的漫画阅读器
<ku2ki> 不是的，是我不想解压。
<ku2ki> 硬盘不够
<myke2> ku2ki: 解压到/dev/shm
<nihui> wine + foobar
 * nihui .....
<Cherrot> ku2ki: 明白了。貌似没有不解压就播放的软件
<Cherrot> ku2ki: 嗯，那就wine吧
<ku2ki> 3Q
<ku2ki> 前天才开始用ubuntu，请多指教。
<yuishy> 音频图像这种压不压缩大小都没什么变化，主要是管理方便吧
<void1> 同感就是没有这么一个可以直接播放压缩文件中音乐的软件...
<myke2> void1: 為什麼不能解压
<whynick> 这里有用kubuntu10.04吗
<void1> myke2: 上面Cherrot已经说明了呀
<myke2> void1: 可以单文件解压的啊
<myke2> void1: 写个脚本什么的, 你会的吧
<void1> 单个文件有什么用，一个压缩包是一张cd，当然是一张cd一起听的
<nihui> wine + foobar 很完美
<void1> 知道很完美，但是确实，如果有哪个播放器能做到这件事就好了
<ofan> 用gzip啥的还差不多
 * Cherrot 可恶，到现在JDK都没下下来……
<void1> 解压这样的工作，能让机器完成让机器去自动完成不是很好
<myke2> ofan: gzip的话zcat管道就行了
<ofan> myke2: 得播放器支持
<void1> 音乐文件又不是一个
<yuishy> void1, CD的话直接下载ape或者flac格式的啊
<kenifanying> inode, I don't know which distribution you are using, but you need root privilege to run zhcon. So, if you get into trouble when run "zhcon --utf8", kill it, and run "sudo chmod +s" /xxx/xxx/zhcon.
<void1> 就算最差的实现，播放器能够自动解压我需要放的文件到任何临时目录，开始播放，也将就了
<void1> yuishy: 随便听听，不折腾
<yuishy> void1, windows的免解压也是这个原理
<void1> yuishy: 再说，flac和ape也是分散的文件，当然也需要压缩
<whynick> kenifanying：hi
<void1> yuishy: 怎么知道的？
<kenifanying> whynick, ？
<myke2> ofan: mplayer支持的吧?
<nihui> whynick: kubuntu 怎么了
<whynick> nihui: 我的视频播放只有画面 没有声音
<void1> yuishy: 比如foobar，读取压缩包的时候，会在很短时间内自动读取所有mp3的tags，我不觉得他一次解压了文件
<whynick> kenifanying:  我的视频播放只有画面 没有声音
<ofan> myke2: 咋搞?
<nihui> whynick: 是什么播放器
<kenifanying> whynick, 你没说你用什么系统，用什么播放器……
<myke2> ofan: zcat foo.gz | mplayer -
<ofan> 表示频繁解压没啥好处
<whynick> kenifanying: kubuntu10.04 smplayer  vlc  Dragon player
<whynick> kenifanying: Amarok播放歌曲没有问题
<yuishy> 都ape/flac了还压缩，管理文件忒麻烦了吧？
<inode> kenifanying: jfbterm is very good
<void1> 不压缩才麻烦呢，一个是文件的管理，一个一下变成目录的管理了
<kenifanying> whynick, 一些解码的程序没有安装？我也一个菜鸟……
<flay> fbterm
<ofan> void1: 管理目录比管理压缩文件来的方便.. 要是想删除某首歌 就得解压再压缩
<yuishy> void1, 那有什么区别？
<ofan> 改名神马的都很麻烦
<whynick> kenifanying: 我早上把系统重新装了一次，先不更新  然后打开视频  提示下载解码  然后安装了 打开后正常  但是把系统更新完了之后，重启之后  又是只有画面 而没有声音
<inode> kenifanying: gentoo
<yuishy> whynick, 试过kwin么？
<whynick> yuishy: kwin是什么东西
<void1> 我不明白对于cd为什么会有删除或者改名的需求
<yuishy> whynick, 他们说是KDE下好用的播放器
<ofan> 这念头谁还用cd阿
<ofan> 年头
<whynick> yuishy: 没有试过  后来把他格了  转到gnome上了
<void1> 下载下来的文件每个都需要解压才麻烦
<whynick> 有没有人用过10.10的上网本的那个系统
<yuishy> void1, CD如果下载的是ape的话，就不动它，如果是mp3压缩包的话，就只保留一两首歌。一般一张CD只有不超过4首歌好听。
<void1> ofan: 不是说cd这个东西，而是说包含一张cd所有音轨的压缩包
<kenifanying> inode, ok, jfbterm can display CJK fonts, but no Chinses input method. Someone say ucimf can be used in jfbterm，you can try it. Maybe fbterm is a better choice for you.
<ofan> 我都是整理放到目录里,再配合媒体库做播放列表
<gebjgd> mp3听众路过
<ofan> void1: 不分轨 就等于cd镜像麻
<whynick> kenifanying：你英文google
<whynick> kenifanying：good
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 曾经我也很喜欢下载无损压缩的啥.. 后来觉得自己的耳朵完全识别不了.. 何苦
<kenifanying> whynick, 我那英文也叫好？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 蛋疼
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我现在就听mp3了
<ofan> Fivesheep: 主要是大部分人设备达不到无损要求的档次
<inode> kenifanying: I never try it second
<whynick> kenifanying  都玩英文 不错
<gebjgd> ofan, 有也没时间听
<yuishy> whynick, 你需要安装medibuntu源的w32codecs，你别告诉我没装
<whynick> yuishy: 装了  之前用的时候就装了
<Cherrot> whynick: 不是玩英文，是因为中文在对方那显示乱码……
<yuishy> gebjgd, 我看见rar包就蛋疼。
<gebjgd> yuishy, 解压啊
<gebjgd> yuishy, 有什么蛋疼的
<whynick> Cherrot: 呃
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<yuishy> gebjgd, 因为解压会乱码。
<ofan> unrar的命令行比较蛋疼
<cfy> ofan: 我以前买过...现在连光驱都没有....
<cfy> ofan: 用7z?
<gebjgd> yuishy, 乱贝
<yuishy> gebjgd, 他们说不必要安装rar，只安装unrar的话就不会乱码，我不知道。
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得unrar还好吧
<ofan> 见过所有命令里最另类了
<gebjgd> yuishy, 哪有rar？
<cfy> ofan: 那unzip呢....
<ofan> cfy: 选项参数设置比较那啥
<gebjgd> yuishy, 只有unrar
<Cherrot> yuishy: 我只装了unrar(装7z顺便装得)，偶尔会有乱码
<ofan> cfy: unzip 很标准阿
<cfy> ofan: 哦?
<georgetso> 大家好，有成都的么
<whynick> 重庆的
<ofan> cfy: 7z貌似用的都不多
<cfy> Cherrot: 乱码是因为文件名编码不一样.用convmv转就好
<Cherrot> cfy: 对
<inode> microcai: all the chinese is the char "?"
<fvw> inode: en
<fvw>  
<myke2> 都用Unrar解压的吧
<yuishy> whynick, 不知道什么原因。
<ofan> 现在看到文件名乱码的 直接删除...
<yuishy> whynick, 我比你惨，我是只有声音没有画面。
<whynick> y
<whynick> yuishy: 不知道
<ayaka> p7zip-rar
<kenifanying> whynick, 一般情况下是你缺少某个解码的程序……你播放的是什么格式的电影？
<yuishy> 据说smplayer和compiz（抑或docky）冲突，所以某些高清视频不显示画面
<kenifanying> whynick, mplay xx.mp3有没声音？
<whynick> kenifanying: 哪种格式都是这样 只有画面 没有声音
<ofan> yuishy: 不会..
<whynick> kenifanying：没有声音 只有amarok放有声音
<ofan> 以前开compiz,播高清 很欢快...
<whynick> kde下我都不用comiz
<yuishy> ofan, 同一个视频，10.04时就有声音有视频，10.10就有声音没视频。目前只能用VLC播放
<yuishy> ofan, 不知道是smplayer的问题还是什么问题
<ofan> yuishy: 换一下视频输出
<yuishy> ofan, vlc的字幕、播放控制什么的都不方便，我不喜欢vlc。
<ofan> yuishy: 我用vlc会直接重启 - -
<whynick> 下了   再安一次kubuntu10.04 还是这样的问题  就真的要放弃kde了
<yuishy> ofan, 都换过了，怎么改都不行（十几种视频输入模式），累啊。
<ofan> yuishy: 那mplayer直接播放试试
<kenifanying> whynick, vlc-plugin-pulse安装没？
<yuishy> ofan, mplayer直接播放一点问题都没有。
<gebjgd> whynick, kubuntu是对kde配置最垃圾的定制发行版
<ofan> yuishy: 那就是smplayer设置的问题了
<whynick> kenifanying: 说不清楚了  先安了系统再说
<gebjgd> whynick, 新手还是用opensuse把
<yuishy> ofan, 但，mplayer怎么设置字幕编码？
<whynick> gebjgd: 主要是别的发行版本不会用
<ofan> yuishy: smplayer是调用mplayer的,只是一个壳
<ofan> yuishy: 命令行参数或配置文件
<kenifanying> whynick, 你不会又重装吧？至于吗？
<gebjgd> whynick, 用了就会了
<gebjgd> whynick, 爱做了就会了
<gebjgd> whynick, 不需要别人教
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<whynick> gebjgd: 之前在家里用了一下   宽带都连不上
<kenifanying> gebjgd, openSuse很漂亮，但是资源占用也很严重的说
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 看你用什么桌面
<yuishy> ofan, 我知道，我就是觉得smplayer方便。mplayer操纵太复杂尿
<kenifanying> whynick, 快带很好连的说
<ofan> yuishy: 你可以把smplayer的设置都还原
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 默认kde很占用资源
<whynick> kenifanying: 宽带很好连？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, kde本来就是垃圾
<whynick> 还有什么别的命令都不会用
<kenifanying> whynick, 点击NM,然后有选项……
<whynick> kde4.6感觉就很不错
<kenifanying> whynick, DSL那个
<whynick> 你们都用的kde  还是gnome
<myke2> ofan: mplayer支持从stdin的
<kenifanying> whynick, 添加，然后输入用户名，密码不就可以了
<ofan> myke2: 奥..
<kenifanying> whynick, 自己爱用什么用什么……
<whynick> kenifanying: 反正在家里用过  一直连不上 很伤心的说 就不用了 命令行也不怎么会用
<gebjgd> whynick, 都不用
<whynick> 主要其他的kde发行版本 有问题了 都不好找到解决的方法
<kenifanying> whynick, 你自己的问题……链接快带有路由的话更不不用设置，没路由用pppoe的也非常简单
<whynick> kenifanying: 问题就是没有路由  然后我用pppoe
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 你不要指望新手去用fvwm或者sawfish之类的……
<kenifanying> whynick, 那也很简单……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, lxde
<whynick> kenifanying: 回到学校后 就连不上学校的网
<gebjgd> whynick, 上个opensuse的lxde
<gebjgd> whynick, 比什么ubuntu强多了
<kenifanying> whynick, 你学校的网什么客户端？win下？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 个人口味问题……
<whynick> kenifanying: 我学校是直接连网的  然后有个网页 让输入密码
<whynick> 没有什么客户端
<kenifanying> whynick, 那不是更简单？
<kenifanying> whynick, 除非用了ie的控件……
<whynick> kenifanying: 在家里用了pppoe之后  到学校就不行了
<kenifanying> whynick, 那你就去wine个ie8吧……
<hata> 哪里有emacs的脚本和插件介绍
<whynick> kenifanying: 不关浏览器的问题
<kenifanying> whynick, 晕……
<whynick> 先闪了  再去试一次 不行的放 就算了 看来 要和kde无缘了
<nihui> http://i.imgur.com/Ax5Dd.png   <--- 这是什么窗口管理器？
<kenifanying> whynick, 现在在家里还是学校？
<gebjgd> nihui, tilling系列的，好丑
<gebjgd> kenifanying, opensuse更适合新手和小白
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 毕竟配置程度比ubuntu高
<Cherrot> gebjgd: opensuse比Ubuntu还要傻瓜化？
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 难道不是么？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 不觉得……yast让小白更不会去用apt之类的东西，不一定是好事
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 所有的配置都可以gui化
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 问问，我没用过。 我觉得Ubuntu够傻瓜了
<gebjgd> kenifanying, yast的一键安装
<kenifanying> Cherrot, openSuse是更傻瓜的……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 不能说是傻瓜。应该是说配置的更进一步
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 那是我不用openSuse的一个原因……yast简单，但是有的时候就更fedora的packagekit一样，资源占用很严重……
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 对我们来说不见得好，可是对小白来说就更容易推广了
<hata> 大众化与否，看用户数量就是了，怎么说都是白搭
<Colin-shzsc> quit
<Colin-shzsc> 啊呀打错字
<kenifanying> Cherrot, 那要看小白的学习目的是什么……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 都和你说了用个清量级的wm
<Cherrot> kenifanying: 嗯。 我的意思是对不干这行的人～:-)
<kenifanying> gebjgd, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你想你老婆又苗条还D罩杯，可能么？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 配置高点的电脑，用openSuse加KDE感觉很好的……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, kde太恶心了
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 难看
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 个人口味问题，反正我觉得openSuse的那个kde不错，用opensuse绝对不要用gnome!!!!!
<myke2> kenifanying: 勤快的用openbox, 懒人用awesome
<nihui> 那张图里面的窗口管理器是 awesome ...........
<kenifanying> myke2, 耍酷的用fvwm
<gebjgd> kenifanying, opensuse的gnome挺好看
<ku2ki> 在win下一直喜欢用命令行
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 相当难看……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 口味问题
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你屏幕多大？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 蒽，15英寸的
<gebjgd> kenifanying, kde在小屏幕上就渣
<gebjgd> kenifanying, kde在小屏幕上就是渣
<ku2ki> 结果用ubuntu解压文件也让我用命令行，蛋疼
<hata> 感觉gnome-shell的定制能力不比fvwm差
<kenifanying> ku2ki, 你可以不用命令行
<kenifanying> ku2ki, 一样可以解压
<gebjgd> hata, gnomeshell是啥
<kenifanying> hata, fedora 15出来后估计很多人会转到其它wm去
<hata> kenifanying: f15默认是gnome3？
<fvw> myke fvwm好
<kenifanying> hata, gnome3盼了这么久，水平真的不咋样……最讨厌的是那个菜单栏还留着……
<kenifanying> hata, 是的……
<ku2ki> 菜单extract here 失败
<hata> kenifanying: 你可以改掉
<kenifanying> hata, fedora从来都是第一个吃螃蟹的……
<kenifanying> hata, 问题是被弄得很死，想自己改都麻烦……
<kuai410022283> 没人？
<hata> kenifanying: 那你还可以等人写插件
<kuai410022283> 1ubuntu 下都用什么浏览器
<myke2> Firefox
<kuai410022283> 出啦 firefox呢
<kuai410022283> firefox除外
<gebjgd> kuai410022283, w3m
<kuai410022283> chrome浏览器好用吗？
<gebjgd> kuai410022283, 你猜
<nihui> 居然还有人说kde很垃圾....
 * nihui ~~
<hata> 不是ie都好用
<gebjgd> nihui, 还不垃圾
<myke2> Chromium一点都不好
<nihui> gebjgd: 哦，想必你用的是 kubuntu ...
<fvw> nihui: 的确一般哦
<kuai410022283> 哦  那还是用 火狐吧！
<gebjgd> nihui, 还kubuntu。kde除了kde3还能用。剩下的都渣了
<kuai410022283> 火狐升级到 4版本 有源吗！ 发个被！
<gebjgd> nihui, 我都不用de
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 还停留在kde 4刚出来那会？
<nihui> gebjgd: 看来你是键盘流啊
<hata> 昨天写了个火狐插件，求支持https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sidebar-makeup/
<nihui> gebjgd: 喜欢鼠标点东西的肯定不行
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 现在已经不错了……还是哪句话，个人口味问题……
<gebjgd> nihui, 不是
<gebjgd> nihui, openbox + tint2
<kuai410022283> 插件  下 什么功能被
<gebjgd> nihui, 天天净编码了，
<gebjgd> nihui, kde地方不够大。而且慢
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你要比较之后才能有发言权
<hata> kde 的 ide 好用不
<nihui> gebjgd: 你是实用派的
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 把所有的de wm都装一次 你就知道啥好了
<gebjgd> nihui, 没办法。kde太令人失望了
<gebjgd> nihui, 我在公司现在还用kde3呢
<gebjgd> nihui, kde4太令人失望了
<hata> gebjgd: awesome，fvwm，gnome-shell 我看好这3个
<gebjgd> nihui, 渣功能渣特效。渣概念桌面
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 虽然我不用kde，但是不说坏话……还是得看个人需求吧……
<nihui> gebjgd: 你是不是很讨厌kde4桌面外壳啊...
<gebjgd> nihui, 是
<gebjgd> nihui, 而且那任务栏
<nihui> 就是那个 plasma
<gebjgd> nihui, 那个就是败笔
 * nihui 也尤其讨厌那个桌面外壳....
<yuishy> 有使用XMBC的么？
<yuishy> 是XBMC
 * Cherrot 表示没用过
<nihui> happyaron: 下午好~~
<hata> 媒体中心- -
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你没用过就不要说了
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 不是没用过……是现在不用……
<yuishy> 不知道ATOM 525的东西能不能跑这玩意，我装的是ub10.04服务器版
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 用 = 你只有kde桌面，一台电脑，开机就是kde4.6
<void1> kde4有什么地方不好用的？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 好吧………
<ofan> oftc的ipv6支持比freenode好多了!
<happyaron> nihui: 下午好~
<hata> freenode 我有时候连补上
<kenifanying> 继续求六维空间邀请码………………
<hata> 哪个服务器比较流利
<ofan> 现在用ipv6+ssl+cerfp登录oftc...
<tata-21> 可以用北邮人阿
<nihui> happyaron: 你在干啥呀
<tata-21> ｕｂｕｎｔｕ怎么开启ｉｐｖ６阿
<kenifanying> tata-21, 北邮人申请麻烦不？
<kenifanying> tata-21, 默认开启的……
<tata-21> 我这个登录不上
<tata-21> 不麻烦
<nihui> windows 的桌面环境能不能 wine 出来呢....
<happyaron> nihui: 在复习啊
<tata-21> 短信就可以
<nihui> happyaron: ^^:)
<nihui> happyaron: 不打搅啦
<ofan> nihui: explorer.exe
<ofan> nihui: 让wine在窗口里运行就可以了吧
<happyaron> :)
<nihui> explorer.exe 会出来资源管理器....
<ofan> nihui: copy个win下的explorer...
<nihui> 我想弄出开始菜单，任务栏什么的
<myke2> 这个极端nc嘛
<nihui> 然后还有我的电脑...
<kenifanying> tata-21, 那应该是你没ipv6的地址吧……用宽带？
<ofan> 那还不如用虚拟机
<ofan> 无缝桌面
<kenifanying> tata-21, 还有什么好用 bt不？教育网可以访问的……
<tata-21> 有的
<tata-21> 就是上不去
<tata-21> 我现在用的虚拟机
<kenifanying> tata-21, 说下……
<tata-21> ｎａｔ上网
<ofan> ssl登录 颜色都变了 阿...
<tata-21> 就是北邮人
<kenifanying> tata-21, 难怪……nat是没法用ipv6的
<ofan> 可以隧道
<tata-21> 告诉我怎在聊天的时候前面加你名字？
<tata-21> 隧道？
<kenifanying> tata-21, 我讨厌短信注册……
<tata-21> 我是新手
<tata-21> 那就没辙了
<kenifanying> tata-21, 你keni，然后按tab键
<ku2ki> #leave
<tata-21> ｋｅｎｉ？
<tata-21> 北邮的学生不需要断西
<tata-21> ，其他的需要
<kenifanying> tab键，直到出现我的完整名字
<ofan> tata-21: 念咒语...
<kenifanying> tata-21, 我不是北邮的……所以就……
<gebjgd> 刻泥
<gebjgd> 刻泥贩婴
<tata-21> kenifanying:短信
<afnewreshun> 备份完整系统 在格式化以后也能恢复可以用的 用哪个软件啊
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, clonezilla
<ofan> 为什么oftc没有freenode火???
<afnewreshun> gebjgd, 还有别的吗 哪个我不会用 用了以后 mbr 也修改了 不能引导了
<gebjgd> ofan, 谁说的
<gebjgd> ofan, arch的oftc就是比freenode的活
<gebjgd> ofan, arch的oftc就是比freenode的火
<ofan> gebjgd: 很多都用freenode 不用oftc
<tata-21> 刚刚哪位说隧道可以通过nat上网吗？
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, 没备份过
<gebjgd> 上网本上的win7真是渣啊
<hata> = =
<gebjgd> 还不能装xp
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 别说上网本用win 7，就是一般的笔记本用他也慢
<afnewreshun> gebjgd,  我的意思是 我装好系统 备份下 折腾了多了，就还原下，又跟刚装的一样
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 老婆的
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 她需要ps
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 还有qq视频
<^k^> 新⇨ Full Circle 开源杂志 • Full Circle 第 48 期放出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327330&p=2286693#p2286693 Full Circle 杂志的四周年刊到了！！ 本期的主要内容有： 征服命令行 python 编程 libreoffice 寻找电子书和使用 Arduino linux实验室之交换分区 视点之 Remastersys. Top5之项目管理工具 等等。下载地址（英文）： http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.or ...
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 诶，要是只是ps还好，qq的话真没法……
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, 我也经常折腾的。从来不重装
<hata> 可以用mac
<gebjgd> hata, 我家没有苹果的东西
<kenifanying> afnewreshun, win下那种傻办法在Linux下没人用……
<hata> 听说，webqq支持视频
 * Cherrot 家唯一的苹果就是红富士～
<gebjgd> hata, 是，渣的很
<Cherrot> hata: 支持了 不过是用了一个第三方公司的
<hata> 没事过
<gebjgd> hata, 只能发送，不能接受
<gebjgd> hata, 已经实验过了
<afnewreshun> kenifanying,  那 linux 有什么聪明的办法呢
<Cherrot> hata: 跟普通客户端视频时，人家还得打开个网页安装个插件才行……
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, 从来不重装
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 那教他用虚拟机？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 1G
<gebjgd> 内存
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 虚什么机啊
<afnewreshun> gebjgd,  比如 我不知道折腾什么了 x 打不开了，
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 用xp，01年的版本应该占用不大
<hata> Cherrot: 对qq别期望太高
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, 你折腾了什么了，你应该知道
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 不过她肯定不学吧
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, 另外自定制发行版本来就没x
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 据说没有xp驱动
<gebjgd> kenifanying, XD
<Cherrot> hata: 嗯  起码可以视频了 不用再教老爸老妈装个skype...
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 为啥不买个高端点的笔记本……
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 我的skype向来没声
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 上网本
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 她有2个本
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 轻便
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 你还好，我的电脑麦克风就没声  到现在都没解决
<afnewreshun> gebjgd, 你自定义的啊？ 我是最小化安装的也没有x的 后庄的
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 一样
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 扔掉……买thinkpad x系列
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, arch
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你给我1000欧元。我马上买
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 是ALC892声卡吗？  同病相怜啊
<afnewreshun> gebjgd, 哦，我装了 debian
<gebjgd> kenifanying, x系列待机太次了
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 那只能仍受7了
<ealgeqing> kenifanying: x系列做工退化没？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 她那个待机8个小时
<afnewreshun> gebjgd,  还有 声卡切换是什么 aslamixer？
<kenifanying> ealgeqing, 听说T谢了跟x系列还没有……
<gebjgd> afnewreshun, pulseaudio
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: x和T都是工作用 不算待机这些东西 嘿嘿
<_NINJA> redhat 服务是怎么收费的？
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 她需要待机
<hceasy> arch的声音折腾不动阿 ......
<hceasy> arch的声音折腾不动阿 ......
<hata> emacs和vim上手后哪个效率更高
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 火车上用
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: 哦  呵呵
<gebjgd> hata, vim
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 给她装arch，她不干
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 死活不用gimp
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: 这些待机大多数都有限 没办法  我看过北斗的终端 和以前大哥大没区别 这就是要求待机的结果
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 非要盗版ps
<ofan> hata: 你做啥用..
<hceasy> arch的声音折腾不动阿 ......
<hceasy> arch的声音折腾不动阿 ......
<hceasy> arch的声音折腾不动阿 ......
<gebjgd> 对于我这样ps小白，完全没区别
<gebjgd> hceasy, 啥声音？
<^k^> hceasy: .. ..
<gebjgd> hceasy, 我的就是mic没声
<hata> 写xml和css js
<hceasy> gebjgd: alsa
<afnewreshun> gebjgd,  好的 装好试试看
<gebjgd> hceasy, pps没事
<hceasy> gebjgd: 声音服务
<gebjgd> hceasy, 我用pulseaudio
<hata> ofan: 和一些网页脚本
<gebjgd> hata, 网页？
<ofan> hata: 编辑器用vim,ide用emacs
<gebjgd> hata, 你还是用个ide把
<hata> php，perl之类也用
<hceasy> gebjgd: 声音问题怎么解决 ？
<gebjgd> hata, 你要是编C/c++绝对的vim
<gebjgd> hceasy, 看wiki
<gebjgd> hceasy, 之后瞎试验，反正也坏不了
<hceasy> gebjgd: 实验过了 到一个地方进行不惜去
<hata> vim不能担当ide吗？
<hceasy> gebjgd: 实验过了 到一个地方进行不下去
<nihui> 据说用 vim/emacs 的都是编程高手...
<ealgeqing> mic没声音是不是声卡选项没调？  我今天上午声卡也出问题 才看到的
<gebjgd> nihui, 公司标准
<nihui> 而且敲键盘噼里啪啦的
<gebjgd> hata, 可以，但是你编网页就郁闷了
<gebjgd> hata, 编c和c++和makefile配合起来太爽了
<ealgeqing> nihui: emacs是高手用的 功能大 规则也多 vim初学都可以用 比较好用
<fvw> nihui: 假的
<hata> 那emacs做这个如何？
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 我见到的做开发的用emacs根本没有
<fvw> nihui: vim才噼里啪啦
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 意淫的比较多
<fvw> gebjgd: 区域
<ealgeqing> emacs 功能太强大了 所以 规范也太多了
<nihui> 用 emacs 据说经常要按 ctrl ....
<ealgeqing> 技术高于市场啊
<hata> 之前一直用gedit但是现在很少用gtk的软件了
<gebjgd> ealgeqing, 估计是门坎太高了
<nihui> 所以小指特别发达...
<fvw> nihui: 是
<fvw> nihui: 正确
<myke2> nihui: 像我这种敲键盘声音响的都是菜鸟
<gebjgd> ealgeqing,  反正我是不会碰emacs
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: 恩 门槛高
<ofan> ealgeqing: vim容易上手,但是高级功能用的不多
<gebjgd> ofan, 也多
<hata> emacs感觉还可以，就是怕沉迷lisp
<gebjgd> ofan, macro
<ealgeqing> gebjgd: 足够了 配合其他工具用吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 多给力啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 那也不算高级功能
<rothsdad> 大家好，请问ibus如何在dwm环境下光标跟随呢？
<myke2> ofan: vim用了就懒了
<gebjgd> ofan, 那你说什么高级应用？
<ofan> vimscript比较简单吧,用python搞插件什么的
<vic> of
<nihui> export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<hata> emacs 90mb，vim 1.91mb 差别太大
<gebjgd> ofan, 做c/c++编程的用毛python啊
<nick0> 还有人在吗
<ofan> emacs就支持个elisp.. 比较单调
<vic> ofan: 咋用python搞vim插件？
<nihui> export XIM=ibus
<gebjgd> ofan, shell 挺多 perl了
<ofan> gebjgd: 有些vim插件用python还有ruby
<nick0> gebjgd: 还在呢
<rothsdad> nihui: 我就是这样写的，没有用，无法在firefox下跟随
<gebjgd> ofan, 根本用不到
<ofan> vic: 有python的接口,具体看官方的文档
<nihui> rothsdad: 还有 GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus 和 QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<gebjgd> .alias .vimrc配置配置足够了
<ofan> gebjgd: 又不是只写c/c++
<gebjgd> ofan, 只写c/c++的路过
<hata> ofan: 哪里收集了vim相关的脚本
<rothsdad> nihui: # ibus
<rothsdad> export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"
<rothsdad> export GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<rothsdad> export QT_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<rothsdad> ibus-daemon -d -x
<nick0> 我发现一个问题 就是我安装kde之后，dragon player能用  但是一安装vlc之后 发现 就出现问题了  有画面 没声音
<ofan> hata: www.vim.org
<nihui> nick0: phonon 后端是什么？
<hata> ofan: 还是老巢啊
<ofan> hata: 可以搜索,不过可以参考别人的vim用的插件
<nick0> nihui: 不清楚
<nihui> rothsdad: 那就不知道了
<nick0> empathy怎么用irc
 * rothsdad help~
<nihui> rothsdad: 我这边也不能光标跟随.....
<rothsdad> ..
<nihui> nick0: 系统设置 -> 多媒体 -> phonon
<rothsdad> ee不在呵
<nihui> nick0: 在高级里面把 vlc 弄到后面去...
<nick0> nihui: 是xine
<nihui> nick0: .....
<nick0> nihui: 怎么了
<nihui> nick0:  只有一个 xine 么...
<nick0> nihui: 恩
<vic> ofan: 给个地址呗，我没找到。。。
<nihui> nick0: 那么你在这里面测试有声音么
<nick0> nihui: 系统都有声音的
<nihui> nick0: 那就有可能开 dragon player 的时候还开了别的程序把声卡占用了...
<nick0> nihui: 现在dragon已经关了
<nihui> 比如 firefox 里面的 flash 开着
<nick0> nihui: 火狐都没有关
<nick0> nihui: 没有开
<nihui> 最后再看看有没有静音什么的
<ofan> vic: vim里 :help python
<hata> gvim 和vim 冲突- -
<myke2> hata: ......
<nick0> nihui: 没有表单
<nick0> 没有静音
<hata> 我还以为有依赖
<nihui> nick0: 那我就不知道了....
<ofan> myke2: 装gvim就可以
<nihui> nick0: 你的 vlc 播放有声音么
<ofan> hata: 装gvim就可以
<myke2> ofan: gvim和vim是从同一个原码包编译的
<nick0> nihui: empathy怎么用irc
<ofan> 恩
<nick0> nihui: 没有声音  只有画面
<myke2> ofan: 我编译过
<nihui> nick0: 不知道，没用过
<myke2> ofan: 当然冲突.
<nick0> nihui: 哦
<nick0> nihui: 太纠结了
<NoIE> http://diybbsfile.it168.com/day_110422/1104221538dfe987fcd43a2bb3.jpg
<nick0> nihui: 您系统中安装的 MPlayer(SVN r1) 的版本已经过时。SMPlayer 将不能很好工作: 一些选项将失效, 字幕选择可能会失败...
<gebjgd> nick0, 换arch把
<gebjgd> nick0, 保证最新
<nick0> gebjgd: 不会 再说 要再去熟悉一个系统 很累
<myke2> gebjgd: arch的包管理有时候会出点问题
<gebjgd> myke2, 还没出过
<len_> 大家好啊，第一次使用IRC……请多多关照！
<pocoyo> len_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 这是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327339&p=2286735#p2286735 各位大侠，我前几天升级到了11.04，并且安装了GNOME3。 今天安装pidgin以后，软件中心就出现了问题。无法读取已经安装的程序。每当我尝试安装新的软件的时候就在load画面，无法进入，现在我就没有办法卸载和安装软件了，请问怎么 ...
<ku2ki> windows上面的灵格斯可以选择翻译复制的内容, stardict有没有类似的功能
<tata-21> ku2ki: ubuntu下哪个词典比较好用
<tata-21> ku2ki: 好像自带的没有英汉
<phyware> 请问 休眠之后ipv6无法使用了，如何解决？
<ku2ki> 我装ubuntu没几天
<myke2> tata-21: stardict
<ku2ki> 只用了官网推荐的stardict
<tata-21> 在ubuntu软件中心还是新立得？
<ku2ki> 软件中心
<tata-21> ku2ki: 谢谢
<ku2ki> 客气来
<myke2> stardict辞典多
<ugoubuntu> 我用GoldenDict 支持.dict格式的词典，不过得自己去找，好像Startdict上有下。
<tenzu> 得手动下载
<myke2> 如果要查什么中文的东西 上漢典
<flay> 刚看到ubuntu　lite用的是icewm　有没有人玩这个啊
<goola> 有类似foxpro的数据库软件么？ 换了系统想尽快先入门。。
<goola> 恳求大虾给点意见了，，，
<georgetso> 我觉得似乎gnome3不错，在视觉上有赶超unity之势。据说unity稳定性不太好？
<ugoubuntu> 我等11.04出来，体验GNOME3. 不知道和2.x差别大不～
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: 11.04出来体验不到gnome3
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: ? 不是默认gnome3么？为什么呢？
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 至少firefox可以是4.0不知的性能改善了多少。
<ugoubuntu> 哦，想起来了，好像看过gnome3的图片，变化似乎多明显的。
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: 默认unity+gnome2
<gebjgd> 谁给推荐个电子书下载网站啊
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 那我还是随大流嘛，反正现在对界面效果要求也不太高，多桌面，放大缩小，快捷键就基本满足我了。最近用键盘，把鼠标给废弃了。
<dream1986> gebjgd:: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/
<gebjgd> dream1986, 没速度
<gebjgd> dream1986, aria2c 才2k/s
<dream1986> 那我就不知道了，我用着还行，好多都是从这下的
<myke2> dream1986: 人家在海外
<dream1986> 上个代理先
<hexchain> gnome3确实不错的……
<_NINJA> 百度文库
<tata-21> 有什么 区别?
<ugoubuntu> google doc?
<hexchain> google docs 不是下电子书用的
<gebjgd> _NINJA, 打不开
<dreamysirc> google 不是现在越来越被阻隔得厉害么？
<_NINJA> docs 不是 word?
<_NINJA> gebjgd,百度文库打不开吗？
<gebjgd> _NINJA, 打不开
<hexchain> _NINJA, 人家要下电子书……不是要word。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你要下Hbook么？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 电子书
<gebjgd> tenzu, 从来不看hbook
<_NINJA> pdf?
<gebjgd> tenzu, 直接和老婆看毛片，边看边做
<tenzu> gebjgd: 皮皮书屋，不记得里面有些啥了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 皮皮书屋无法注册
<tenzu> gebjgd: 要不掌上书苑？
<_NINJA> 现在都没地方下毛片了，知道的都屏蔽了
<_NINJA> ^_^。。。
<gebjgd> _NINJA, 不可能
<gebjgd> _NINJA, 6park上一堆堆的
<ugoubuntu> http://books.google.com/bkshp?hl=en&tab=pp
<_NINJA> 打不开
<gebjgd> tenzu, 好网站
<ugoubuntu> 不是说在国外么？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 似乎得发帖攒神马书币
<gebjgd> tenzu, 恩
<gebjgd> tenzu, 正在注册
<tenzu> gebjgd: 刚注册似乎有10个书币
<gebjgd> tenzu, 够啦
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu, 你给的那个要花钱的
<Cherrot> 我先在用BoUML建模，还有没有更好用的工具啊？
<gebjgd> Cherrot, staruml
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯 谢谢！
<gebjgd> tenzu, 额。根本没有书币
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 癞萌猴下午早
<gebjgd> tenzu, 看来要上传一些才能换
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 源里没有哈
<gebjgd> Cherrot, argouml?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 注册20个马甲，够用了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 啊？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 注册20个马甲。把书币转移到一个账户上？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你太流氓了
<touparx> .。。
<touparx> 么地方需要这么多马甲啊？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 好啊
<OT_iux> ^^;
<lemonhall> tenzu: 穷也要穷得有骨气啊
<iMadper> 同志们~~~
<iMadper> 我现在装上debian ，设置好网络之后，是不是就可以直接远程ssh上这个debian的系统了？还要安装别的不？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 那就40个马甲
<tenzu> iMadper: openssh总得装吧？
<iMadper> tenzu: 得装呀~安装的时候，这个包选中了，是不是然后就可以直接装了，别的还用设置吗？
<moriramar> 现在还有多少工作用电脑不是64位的？
<tenzu> iMadper: 我没装过debian，不过我猜是的
<iMadper> tenzu: 你的意思是，红毛活着有奔头是这个样子的？
 * iMadper 疼疼的可信不？大家投票吧~~哇哈哈哈~~
<iMadper> tenzu: 红帽或者ubuntu是装上openssh直接就可以用？
<tenzu> iMadper: 就好像装arch的时候可以选要不要装sudo一样
<tenzu> iMadper: 开openssh server才可以
<tenzu> iMadper: red hat没用过
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我有个问题,如果我想向一个项目提交一个修改.我是应该用一个分支来提交修改的源码,还是发email给项目,让他来决定是否将修改加入仓库.
<blueghost>  我有个问题,如果我想向一个项目提交一个修改.我是应该用一个分支来提交修改的源码,还是发email给项目,让他来决定是否将修改加入仓库.
<iMadper> tenzu: 好吧，多谢了，我去查查去~
<wzlxx> dictd的英汉词典哪个好？
<blueghost> 有谁知道 啊
<happyaron> blueghost: 用邮件发patch
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦, thx
<wzlxx> dictd的英汉词典哪个好？
<nick000> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<nick000> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<nick000> :)
<fvw> ..
<alvin_rxg> stuff only for pidgin
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 你awesome用的什么设置分辨率？xrandr设置开机的时候有点闪…
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: x 已经默认识别对的呀
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 不然你就 写个 xorg 的配置文件
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我的不行，我的屏幕老了，默认的有点大
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 知道有什么好的英汉dictd字典没？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 那你写个配置文件吧， /etc/X11/*.conf.d
<nick000> 牛津
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 什么是 dictd ?
<alvin_rxg> 肏，我现在沦落到只好用 finch 的地步
<alvin_rxg> dwm 每次 restart, 只要有 tray 的程序全挂了……
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 10.04如何使窗口标题居中显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327351&p=2286843#p2286843 Ubuntu 10.04如何使窗口标题居中显示？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dcbakkk — 2011-04-24 17:09
<xiuzi> 我的机器为asusA42J 显卡驱动一直无法安装，显卡为ATI RADEON HD 6470M
<xiuzi> 在网上搜索ATI驱动的安装，都是很老的帖子了，经过测试没有可以成功的方法，求驱动安装步骤？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 对一个女人表达 谢意 用地道的英语怎么说
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 除了说 thx，你还要表达什么？
<nick000> empathy怎么不能用irc
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 小姐怎么说？
<alvin_rxg> Ms ?
<xiuzi> 显卡为ATI RADEON HD 6470M 驱动安装？？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=327138
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ATI 驱动安装 HD6470M 官方驱动安装无法进入图形界面
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 没点有新意的了
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: beauti lady
 * cainiao 
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 你去问 knownbad, Fivesheep 他们
<nick000> ampthy怎么用irc/？有大大知道否
<alvin_rxg> nick000: empathy? ampthy?
<nick000> nick000: empathy
<moriramar> 现在还有多少工作用电脑不是64位的？
 * NoIE pc.2u.com.cn/2_249056.html   享受丰富人生《模拟人生3：世代》5月上市
 * NoIE 《模拟人生3：世代》需搭配PC版《模拟人生3》主程序方可进行游玩，游戏将于2011年5月31日发售。
 * NoIE 5月31日也叫5月上市？
<alvin_rxg> nick000: pidgin 怎么用， empathy 就怎么用
<nick000> nick000: 你知道怎么用吗
<nick000> nick000: 用不起来
<ofan> NoIE: ....
<xiuzi> 没人搭理。。。
<ofan> xiuzi: 搭..
<xiuzi> 显卡为ATI RADEON HD 6470M 驱动安装？？http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=327138
<nick000> alvin_rxg: 用不起来
<tenzu> ati可以问问missing
<moriramar> xiuzi: ^
<ofan> 我也用a卡
<xiuzi> 这个驱动到现在我都没装上
<ofan> xiuzi: 用受限驱动
<moriramar> 我现在也用a卡。
<xiuzi> 根本不能正常使用。
<ofan> xiuzi: 什么版本
<xiuzi> 10.04
<ofan> xiuzi: 装受限驱动升级下
<ofan> 有个catalyst的ppa,可以google下
<xiuzi> ofan: 你的a卡什么型号？
<ofan> xiuzi: 3470
<moriramar> 4225...
<ofan> 256m显存..还ddr2的
<pocoyo> tenzu:  对一个女人表达 谢意 用地道的英语怎么说
<xiuzi> ofan: 我小白，有图解么？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有上下文么？还有对方年龄如何？你们的关系如何？
<ofan> xiuzi: 额  木有
<moriramar> pocoyo: 3q 不地道？
<ofan> xiuzi: 在系统里应该有个受限驱动的选项
<xiuzi> ofan: 那个跳不出来
<ofan> xiuzi: 什么错误
<xiuzi> ofan: 检测不到受限的驱动
<ofan> xiuzi: 你现在用的默认的驱动?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你问得真仔细
<xiuzi> ofan: 是的
<ofan> xiuzi: 默认的开元驱动也足够用了
<xiuzi> ofan: 我现在连分辨率都没办法设置
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那就Thank you so much for your help。
<ofan> xiuzi: 貌似是因为你的显卡太新了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不加个昵称
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: +bitch
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 下流
<xiuzi> ofan: AMD官网下的驱动，装上之后就不能进去界面了，只好还原了
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo:
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: +beautifull girl
<wzlxx> 求好的dictd中英词典…
<reiv> thankyouverymuch?
<xiuzi> ofan: 太新。。。
<ofan> xiuzi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699832 根据这里看 linux下的驱动还不支持6470m
<tenzu> pocoyo: 回复email的话：Dear Ms. XXX, Thank you for your help. Your's sincerely, pocoyo
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] AMD unsupported hardware on ATI HD 6470M - Ubuntu Forums
<pocoyo> tenzu: 高
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有Ms.显得客套点，不要Ms.直呼对方名显得私交很好
<tenzu> pocoyo: 结尾也可以加Best regards.
<alvin_rxg> -.-
 * Cherrot argoUML 看着就比别的顺眼～  谢谢gebjgd 推荐！
<xiuzi> ofan: 那就是没办法咯
<wzlxx> 求好的dictd中英词典…
<xiuzi> ofan: 只能再等等了，希望下个版本可以支持
<ofan> xiuzi: 恩
<xiuzi> ofan: 11.04 不知道支持么？
<ofan> xiuzi: 有可能.. ub的驱动跟进很快
<xiuzi> ofan: waiting
<yuishy> 有谁了解XBMC的？？
<iMadper> pocoyo: 牛哥，你用过debian不？
 * iMadper debian下面，在哪里可以设置ip和掩码之类的？
<iMadper> 在哪里可以设置ip和掩码之类的？
<cfy> iMadper: ifconfig
<iMadper> cfy: 没有这个命令
<cfy> iMadper: root没?
<iMadper> cfy: 我很郁闷的是，没有这个命令，就是root用户
<cfy> iMadper: net-tools: /sbin/ifconfig
<iMadper> cfy: su到的root
<cfy> iMadper: 装net-tools
<iMadper> cfy: ok~我去试试看~
<tenzu> 好神奇，ifconfig都没有。。。
<iMadper> cfy: 但是，没有网，怎么装？
<iMadper> tenzu: 对呀！！！！！
<cfy> iMadper: - -!
<cfy> iMadper: 按i,然后tab....
<iMadper> tenzu: 用的就是debian6.0
<hata> 是不是安装的时候没有点选= =
<cfy> iMadper: 看看有没有包.
<iMadper> hata: 选了呀
<tenzu> 水牛去论坛那灌水去了，hoho
<iMadper> hata: 能选的都给选了
<iMadper> cfy: 好吧~
<cfy> iMadper: 有没有ip?
<pocoyo`> iMadper: testing 一直用着
<cfy> iMadper: ip有没有?
<iMadper> cfy: 有~
<cfy> iMadper: 那用这个
<iMadper> pocoyo`: 话说，有没有直接可以配置ip的文件？
<iMadper> cfy: 好，一会儿我man一下
<hata> vim 和gvim 的脚本是不是可以通用的？
<pocoyo`> iMadper: /etc/network/interfaces  这个啊
<pocoyo`>  
<iMadper> hata: 是
<iMadper> pocoyo`: 就等这个呢~
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<whynick> d
<iMadper> ifconfig之后找不到网卡
<iMadper> pocoyo: 牛哥，我这个根本没找到我的网卡，怎么办？
<iMadper> pocoyo: 我知道驱动在哪个包里，是要直接下载包不？
<whynick> 嘻嘻 我回来了
<iMadper> cfy: ifconfig好了，但是里面只有lo这个回路，没有找到网卡，是要怎么能让他认出我的网卡？
<cfy> iMadper: ifconfig -a有没有显示?
<iMadper> 我去看看去~
 * cfy afk
 * iMadper I'll rtfm.
<OT_iux> 卡内基梅隆大学的Robert Harper教授认为面向对象编程已经死,好吧，也许并没有没死-.-，但卡内基梅隆大学的Robert Harper教授却说面向对象编程和设计是,“不适合做为现代计算机科学教学课程”
<wzlxx> 怎么看自己用哪个google的ip比较快？
<pocoyo> 超又断线。死联通
<lenovo_Arch> 每一个都ping一下试试
<wzlxx> lenovo_Arch: 记得以前google有个服务的，忘记名字了
<lenovo_Arch> wzlxx 不知道，一般不留意这个的
<wzlxx> 教育网上google几乎上不去…
<wzlxx> 晕死
<iMadper> pocoyo: 牛哥，话说debian怎么重启网络呀？/etc/init.d/下面没有network呀
<pocoyo> iMadper: 我用的network-manager管理的啊
<iMadper> pocoyo: 那我修改完配置要重启？？？不要呀，这可是很老的服务器，启动要十分钟
<pocoyo> iMadper: # /etc/init.d/networking  network-manager             这两个都有啊
<iMadper> pocoyo: 我没有，我再去看看
<pocoyo> mayli: /etc/init.d/networking 这个起码有啊
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0424/02/72CDFS2300014AED.html
<NoIE> 卫生部农业部公布敌敌畏等非法食品添加物名单
<iMadper> pocoyo: networking找到了
<iMadper> pocoyo: 但是不能用，直接后面加restart会有问题，说什么配置不可以用
<iMadper> pocoyo: 蛋疼了，给学校的服务器装debian...然后就蛋疼了
<pocoyo> iMadper: 那你那个interfaces文件 写得有问题吧
<pocoyo> iMadper: 你是网管
<iMadper> pocoyo: 不是...我是来趟这浑水的
<iMadper> pocoyo: 这个文件木有问题呀...是安装的时候，它问我ip什么的，之后他自己生成的
<iMadper> pocoyo: 我现在重启了，到时试试看吧~~
 * rothsdad urxvt如何更改中文和英文字体大小的搭配问题？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求助依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327365&p=2286941#p2286941 依赖: libtaskmanager4a (>= 4:4.5) 但是它将不会被安装 依赖: libkonq5 (>= 4:4.3.4) 但是它将不会被安装 用的官方源，没有这两个东东，请问上哪儿找去？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gwpuppy — 2011-04-24 18:39
<ofan> 有用tunnelbroker的么
<hata> http://imagebin.org/149901
<hata> = =发错
<bob__> 我的软件无法  make
<bob__> make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<bob__> 怎么回事
<chgtg> bob__: 没有makefiles文件
<bob__> 我是新手
<Colin-shzsc> bob__: configure 了么
<Colin-shzsc> 或者那源码是用 cmake 的？
<bob__> configure成功了
<bob__> 就是无法 make
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 cmake 要加编译选项真的和老太婆的裹脚布那样又臭又长……
<bob__> 文件下有makefile
 * chgtg 我又out了
<bob__> 那该怎样装   求助
<Colin-shzsc> bob__: 是啥东西？
<chgtg> bob__: 你总得说明白吧
<bob__> 我在装gnome-mplayer-0.8.0$
<bob__> configure 成功之后  make出错
 * iMadper 在debian里面上网还需要别的特殊的配置吗？我设置好ip
<bob__> 怎么回事
<iMadper> 我设置好ip/掩码、还有网关之后还是现实internet unreachable
<Colin-shzsc> bob__: 貌似这个东西我看到都有 1.0.3 了
<bob__> 哦
<bob__> bob@ylmfos:/media/FBACKUP/linux/gnome-mplayer-0.8.0$ make
<bob__> make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<iMadper> pocoyo: 上网还要配置其他的吗？我已经配置好网关和掩码还有ip了，还是现实unreachable怎么办？
<Colin-shzsc> 用某疯的？算了，当我什么都没说
<pocoyo> bob__: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<bob__> 谁帮帮我
<Colin-shzsc> bob__: 不会你干嘛不用软件源装啦，ubuntu 的源里面就有这个的 0.9.9.2 版本
<Colin-shzsc> bob__: 又不是有啥见不得人的坏事，干嘛要私聊……
<bob__> heh
<Freebuilder> 论坛正在维护，大约8点之前完成，暂时关闭论坛访问。
<dreamysirc> ls
<bob__> 我的里面 只带了个smplayer
<Colin-shzsc> 雨淋那个木头发疯的其实我也曾经在虚拟机上跑过，觉得不论是习惯用 windows 的还是习惯用 linux 的都会感觉很不舒服
<dreamysirc> ls
<Colin-shzsc> 和红旗一个德行
<dreamysirc> 没注意在哪里了
<Colin-shzsc> 甚至还不如
<bob__> 你们用的是什么系统
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  ylmf 不错啊
<pocoyo> microcai: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<Colin-shzsc> 当然是官版的 ubuntu
<bob__> 改明  俺也换了
<bob__> 哈哈
<lenovo_Arch> pocoyo: 论坛在维护，点不进去
 * microcai  囧！！！！！！！！！！！  干嘛不能讨论 ring forest wood wind
<pocoyo> lenovo_Arch: 那晚上再点
<Colin-shzsc> lenovo_Arch: pocoyo 那个貌似是自动回复？
<bob__> 好像ylmf跟一样
<pocoyo> bob__: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: 你说对了
<lenovo_Arch> Colin-shzsc: 有条件自动回复
<SethVerlo> 请问os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context! 这个log是什么意思…
<tenzu> 论坛又傻了？
<Colin-shzsc> tenzu: 维护
<lei`> archlinux 使用 chromium 字体难看,还改不了
<tenzu> Colin-shzsc: 到啥时候？
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 有一个选项被隐藏了
<lei`> Colin-shzsc: 怎么打开呢？
<SethVerlo> chromium 用change front 插件
<microcai> freeflying:   pocoyo 在这里搞关键词过滤。 关键词是 ... 我不能说，说了就被河蟹了
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 随便找一个网页上的文本框，比如 google 的搜索框，点右键，拼写检查选项，语言设置，字体和编码
<pocoyo> microcai: 投诉我？
<tenzu> 又正常了
<lei`> Colin-shzsc: 有效
<Colin-shzsc> SethVerlo: 这个用扩展有点杀鸡焉用牛刀，不过要是需要强制改网页字体的话那还是得用扩展或脚本或 css
<microcai1> 终于没人打扰了
<lei`> 我觉得我的文泉驿都有点发虚,是没配置好还是本来就这样啊
<tenzu> lei`: 字号放大
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 貌似 chrome 里面的字体都不能调用内嵌点阵，不过我倒是喜欢不用点阵和微调的
<bob__> 郁闷
<Colin-shzsc> 为此在 win 下我都用 mactype 的，可郁闷的是 win 下面用 mactype 没法顾及 gtk 程序，比如 pidgin
<lei`> Colin-shzsc: 我曾看到摩托罗拉的安卓手机字体好清晰,字边一点也不虚.
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 那个字体就是文泉驿微米黑的基础
<iMadper> pocoyo: 搞定了~哈哈~谢了，交换机问题~
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 至于文泉驿正黑，10.10 带的那个正黑相较之前的调细了笔划以防止粘连，但这样一搞确实有一点发虚
 * iMadper 怎么搭建ssh server？
<lei`> Colin-shzsc: google的那个字体叫什么名字呢
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 就是安卓上那个，Droid Sans Fallback
<Colin-shzsc> lei`: 现在最新的 Droid Sans Fallback 应该已经可以完整显示 GBK 了
<hata> iGnome: fox 怎么不会自动挂载？
<pocoyo> iMadper: apt-get install openssh-server
<iMadper> pocoyo: 没外网，但是ssh已经装上了，服务怎么开呀~
<pocoyo> iMadper: 默认已经开了 /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<pocoyo> iMadper: 默认已经开了 /etc/init.d/open...sshd restart
<iMadper> pocoyo: ok~我去看看去，多谢~
<pocoyo> iMadper: 默认已经开了 /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<cuihao> 我在写conky里调用的python脚本，怎样让脚本输出的内容在conky里右对齐显示呢？
<pingz> 谁能告诉我这是怎么回事？
<pingz> ping grub.enbug.org
<pingz> PING grub.enbug.org (211.14.6.124) 56(84) bytes of data.
<pingz> From user.FastEthernet1-0-1.edge31.colo01.bbtower.ad.jp (211.14.4.41) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<pingz> btrfs.wiki.kernel.org访问也有问题。
<pingz> 无聊死了。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 高手请进！无法开启桌面效果，出现了几条WW警告，没有EE,请教一下如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327371&p=2286980#p2286980 [ 18.014] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting, (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. [ 18.028] (WW) The directory "/usr/ ...
<cuihao> =。= 我这里整天上不了百度
<cuihao> ISP服务太差
<dulio> cuihao: 这种水搜索引擎 ……
<kenifanying> dulio, 没错……
<cuihao> =。= 可是连百度都连不了不是很可悲吗
<dulio> CUI
<dulio> cuihao: 悲剧 ……
<lainme> cuihao: 是
<dulio> cuihao: 不过不遗憾
<kenifanying> cuihao, 正常情况，我的教育网就经常这样……
<kenifanying> cuihao, 习惯了就好……我们宿舍的都练就了上网秘诀……总结出来都一大堆了……
<dulio> kenifanying: ……
<kenifanying> dulio, 早上六点多那个时候起来上网一定不卡……
<dulio> kenifanying: 莫非是网通不成……？电信好像一直很稳定
<kenifanying> dulio, 不清楚学校用的什么……
<pocoyo> goagent这么好用。?
<dulio> kenifanying: 这样的啊……我们是两个可以用
<myke2> baidu是不容易连上的
<wzlxx> 谁单独用sawfish？
<wzlxx> 百度连不上没事，我google根本上不去，天天上不去…
<myke2> wzlxx: MaskRay 曾经用过
<wzlxx> myke2: 我跟他一起用的，但是后来感觉不好可换了，现在又想着配置下偶尔用下了
<kenifanying> wzlxx, www.google.com.hk上不去？
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 慢的很…
<caleb-> wzlxx: ipv6
<wzlxx> caleb-: 没有…
<kenifanying> caleb-, 没错……ipv6
<kenifanying> wzlxx, 不是教育网？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 装个 gogoc 就有了
<wzlxx> caleb-: 代理？
<ofan> tunnelbroker
<myke2> wzlxx: 他现在好像用xmonad
<len_> 11.04什么时候出？
<wzssyqa> len_: 北京时间的29号
<len_> 我这里都能上，嘿嘿
<hata>  请问rox怎么自动mount 移动设备？
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 没有ipv6的教育网
<reiv> wzlxx: 曾经用过sawfish
<reiv> wzlxx: 配置还在
<kenifanying> wzlxx, 诶……好吧……
<wzlxx> 呵呵，我也用过，那个和哪个panel搭配好一点？
<ofan> hata: rox不管mount吧
<hata> ofan: 我看见选项里面有mount的身影
<iGnome> ha
<ofan> hata: ....
<iGnome> hata: 自己写一个udev规则，用 Pmount挂
<adam8157> hata: 或者写好fstab, 建好挂载点目录, 点过去的时候rox就会给你自动挂载上
<hata> iGnome: ofan: adam8157:  原来这样
<hata> 不是人性化
<hata> 不太人性化
<iGnome> hata: 因为不能利用gnome-setting-deamon了。没人管挂载了。 rox本来就没自动挂载。
<happyaron> caleb-: gogoc 连接不能
<caleb-> 被墙了？
<caleb-> gfw 威武
<hata> pmount.allow 里面 能不能把 /dev/sd* 的都允许？
<imadper`> 同志们,怎么修改网关呀?
<myke2> hata: 不建议
<lwf808_> route add default XXXXXXXX
<hata> myke2: why？
<myke2> hata: 安全性
<imadper`> lwf808_: thx~
<imadper`> lwf808_: 哈哈~
<lei`> 灰土
<lei`> hata: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<hata> lei`: hal不是处于淘汰品行列了吗？
<lei`> hata: 我用archlinux就是用他实现自动挂载的
<alvin_rxg> gvfs
<lei`> hata: 你用什么系统
<hata> lei`: 我装了acpid，这个会不会有功能重复
<hata> arch
<lei`> hata: 这个我也不知道
<imadper`> lwf808: 提示没有这个设备
<imadper`> lwf808: 这个是什么情况?
<imadper`> lwf808: 还要指定网卡吗?
<wzlxx`> gogoc到底是什么？代理？
<wzlxx`> sawfish和哪个panel搭配好用一点…
<hata> 还有一个问题，怎么把vim里面的内容黏贴到其他的地方，我用urxvt
<ofan> select i in 'a b c' 'd e f';...;为两个选项,x="'a b c' 'd e f'";select i in $x;...;就是6个选项?!
<ofan> 这shell怎么搞的...
<iGnome> 那些'' 等于没用了嘛
<fvw> hata: * # 寄存器
<fvw> hata: 看帮助
<ofan> 这些引号搞的人很纠结啊...
<iGnome> ● Starting gtk-window-decorator
<iGnome> ofan: 。。很容易理解的吧
<ofan> iGnome: 怎么搞?
<happyaron> 网络太恶劣了。
<happyaron> 经常连不上。
<iGnome> 你要实现2个的。试试'\'a b c\'\ \'d e f\''
<lwf808> iMadper, 不用
<caleb-> happyaron: 大学选好没？
<iGnome> ""就扩展了。
<happyaron> caleb-: 看考了，候选列表已经有了。
<lwf808> iMadper, route flush && route add default 192* (freebsd82)
<iGnome> happyaron: 早不搞好关系，争取报送。
<happyaron> iGnome: 没钱没地位，哪能跟人家比。
<iGnome> 用钱砸死校长就是
<happyaron> iGnome: 我都考俩一等奖了，最后一个都没用上。
<happyaron> iGnome: ee出钱我就砸~
<ofan> iGnome: 失败...
<iGnome> 额
<iGnome> 啥一等奖
<ofan> bash下的...
<iGnome> ofan: 反正没你这种用法的
<ofan> 擦 不用shell了.. 真纠结..
<iGnome> select后的，都扩展的
<dulio> ／乌兰浩特
<iGnome> 当然，select后面，可以`echo xxxx`
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 还可分行
<freeflying> microcai1: 你要搞？
<happyaron> iGnome: 省级的竞赛一等奖，保送资格啊。
<happyaron> iGnome: 都被人抢了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 估计要准备1000CD吧。
 * happyaron 量比较大。。。
<iGnome> happyaron: 啥竞赛。可以加分的嘛
<freeflying> happyaron: 给我多少城市，每个城市需要些什么就好
<iGnome> 送1k的cd?
<iGnome> unity的cd。估计没人喜欢。
<happyaron> iGnome: 都在出分后，发奖前被人打劫走了
<ofan> iGnome: 怎么搞都不行,只要是扩展来的就歇菜....
<iGnome> happyaron: 这。。怎么可以抢哦
<happyaron> freeflying: 还要等两天，我让他们26号截止，27号我给你最后的数
<iGnome> ofan: 肯定都扩展的。
<happyaron> iGnome: 就是这样，明抢，同学老师都知道
<iGnome> ，
<happyaron> 坑人啊
<freeflying> happyaron: ok
<happyaron> freeflying: tee到底打算如何呢
<ofan> iGnome: 但是扩展来的 直接按空格分了,我想让单个选项里带有空格...
<happyaron> freeflying: 还有poster
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在都没说能不能给T-shirt
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何使用命令修改文件(在线等!急急急急!!!) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327381&p=2287112#p2287112 刚才为了解决安装显卡驱动后启动画面分辨率问题, 在网上找到一个教程,然后修改了/etc/default/grub 还有 /etc/grub.d/00_header 这两个文件中的分辨率数值(我改成1024*768了,实际分辨率是1680*1050)\ 可能是因为分辨率不匹 ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没看懂, 你还没上大学?
<happyaron> adam8157: +1
<iMadper> 设置网关时 说SIOCADDRT：No such process 是什么回事呢？
<adam8157> happyaron: ? 不是吧...
<caleb-> adam8157: 不要调戏小正太
<adam8157> caleb-: 啊? 真的假的啊? 我的世界观颠覆了...
<happyaron> adam8157: 是的
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> adam8157: 现在是萝莉和正太的时代...
<freeflying> happyaron: 不能先承诺礼品，要看有多少城市举办，目标参加者多少，然后我们出个计划
<adam8157> happyaron: 那么, 你还是那个搞翻译的, 谈恋爱的aron xu?
<caleb-> adam8157: 是啊
<caleb-> 早恋++
<happyaron> freeflying: 我只说争取CD人手一张，别的啥都没说
<happyaron> adam8157: y
<happyaron> caleb-: 恋爱就是恋爱，哪有早不早，哈哈
<freeflying> happyaron: 嗯
 * adam8157 你们不是组团玩我吧...
<caleb-> 小朋友不懂啥是恋啊 <- 幼儿园那种
<caleb-> 小朋友不懂啥是恋爱啊 <- 幼儿园那种
<microcai> adam8157:  还是 fedora 自在，回来吧，浪子
<adam8157> microcai: - -!
<happyaron> adam8157: microcai 就是一强力胡搅蛮缠宣传员
<happyaron> :P
<ofan> 有啥讨论shell的邮件列表没???
<microcai> happyaron: 我保留起诉你诽谤的权利
<happyaron> microcai: 改天我送你份律师函，哈哈
 * adam8157 我依旧不敢相信...
<ofan> adam8157: 还有初中的...
<microcai> happyaron:  现在就送好了
<happyaron> microcai: 现在没时间
<happyaron> microcai: 去写你的blog去
<sar_> 大家晚上好阿～ ：-）
<happyaron> microcai: gpg那篇啥也没讲，写续集去
<microcai> happyaron: 你律师有时间，叫他写
<happyaron> microcai: 律师应该比我忙
<microcai> happyaron: 太多了人民群众会看不懂的
<iGnome> 微菜要是年纪大点，估计适合轮子。
<microcai> happyaron: 律师是没钱就忙，给钱就闲
<happyaron> microcai: 你写那篇才啥也没说明白
<happyaron> iGnome: 赞
<microcai> happyaron:  至少已经让N个人用起了 GPG
<happyaron> microcai: ^
<happyaron> microcai: 用的方法安全么？
<alvin_rxg> 还用啥 gpg 啊，都在用 png 了
<microcai> happyaron: 。。。 首先要意识到用，然后再介绍用的方法
<microcai> happyaron: 多数人没意识到要用，所以我得先去普及这个，而不是去普及怎么用才安全
<happyaron> microcai: 既然已经推销给N个人了，不妨给他们写写用法，只管销售不管售后很坏名声的。
<happyaron> lol
<fvw> lol
<microcai> happyaron:  我随时在IRC售后。如果问的人多了我再整理一下写出来
<ofan> png?
<ofan> 藏图片里?
<adam8157> microcai: 其实, 加密邮件, gpg默认的设置会让你和对方都能看到...
<microcai> ofan:  ... .... png = pgp- ng = OpenPGP Next-Genaration
<ofan> microcai: 扫嘎..
<microcai> adam8157:  .. 默认是签名。签名只是为了防止伪造的，不加密。
<ofan> 不过我看过一个藏bmp里的方法
<adam8157> microcai: 我忘了, 很久以前在mutt里头加的pgp相关的东西...我翻下
<microcai> adam8157: 你怎么和 happyaron 一样都用的mutt的啊 ，看来我out了
<iGnome> 加密啥哦。把你的私钥搞出来就是了。
<ofan> mutt有什么好的
<iGnome> 一把刀子。搞定你。
<adam8157> microcai: 邮件多, 比较方便, pgp也比较方便, 用vim也比较方便
<microcai> adam8157: 我只知道用 IMAP 协议的花， mutt 会比较 shit
<adam8157> microcai: 巧了, 我就在用imap, 配的还可以
<ofan> gmail不就是imap..
<microcai> adam8157:  IMAP 邮件多的时候慢死
<adam8157> microcai: 嗯, 有缓存还好些, 如果新邮件就很多的话就比较慢了
<moriramar_1> 哎，新机器到手，结果USB的引导盘启动了一次就启动不了了。
<moriramar_1> 真叫悲剧
<microcai> moriramar_1: U盘坏了
<microcai> moriramar_1: U盘坏了？
 * caleb- is Ulrich Drepper 粉
 * microcai Ulrich Drepper 早死早超生
<moriramar_1> microcai: 应该不是，换了台机器就好了
<microcai> moriramar_1: 哦。这个情况我也遇到过
<caleb-> 大牛难免偏执
<caleb-> 但是大牛的技术无庸置疑啊
<moriramar_1> microcai: 怎么说？
<microcai> moriramar_1: 一定要正常完整启动一下 OS ， 然后重启就有可以用 U盘启动了
<iYinhang> 123
<moriramar_1> microcai: 是在其他机器都能跑，在自己机器就是启动不了。
<caleb-> RMS 偏执到极点了
<moriramar_1> microcai: 我现在在 Windows 下，启动了还是不行。
 * caleb- is RMS 粉
<moriramar_1> microcai: 还有什么建议吗？
 * microcai 所以 RMS 大牛到极点
<iYinhang> 321
<microcai> moriramar_1: 哦， windows 下啊，奇怪居然能上 IRC
<moriramar_1> microcai: webchat.freenode.net
 * microcai happaron 刚刚看不到的啊！
<happyaron> microcai: 今天freenode不给力，掉好几次了
<myke2> moriramar_1: BIOS有修改
<microcai> happyaron: freenode 在线人数那么多 .... 比 QQ 还多
<myke2> microcai: Firefox 有个插件可以上 IRC
<moriramar_1> myke2: 修改什么方面的？
<happyaron> 才怪
<caleb-> 不抽风就不是 freenode 了
<adam8157> microcai: 哦, 那是我另外加的选项, --encrypt-to "我的key", 这样我自己就也能解密了
<myke2> moriramar_1: 引导的设置
<moriramar_1> myke2: 你是说启动次序吗？那个已经是USB-HDD第一了。
<adam8157> microcai: 想想一下CC, 生成的密文, 好多人都可以解...
<myke2> moriramar_1: 你自己看下, 应该有启动设置的
 * alvin_rxg 是 Ulrich Lindemann 粉
<myke2> moriramar_1: 我现在接触到的"新"机器都要每次都设置的
<moriramar_1> myke2: 情况是，第一次 FreeBSD 启动起来了。用 FreeBSD 关机后直接重启就悲剧了。而且重置出厂 BIOS 设置还是不行。
<moriramar_1> myke2: 所以才没有头绪。
<myke2> moriramar_1: 我接触到的新机子是, BIOS开机自检, 然后设置.
<moriramar_1> myke2: 具体现象是，开机的时候优盘插上，会亮两下立刻就灭掉，然后再也亮不起来，只到 Windows 启动。
<moriramar_1> myke2: 恩。
<myke2> moriramar_1: 我这里的新机子设置启动选项要具体到设备的
<microcai>  moriramar_1 都说了我遇到过。这是主板的问题。刷一下就好了
<myke2> moriramar_1: 比如 Kingdom USB 什么的
<moriramar_1> microcai: 你说完整的启动一次系统，再重启就好了。问题是真不行。
<moriramar_1> myke2: 这么爽，我这不行。
 * moriramar_1 我再重启次。
<microcai> moriramar_1:  不过，我的主板就是这样就可以的。刷了主板问题就解决了。你试试看
<caleb-> usb 开机本来问题就多
<yuishy> 原来媒体中心这种东西只适合本地访问
<microcai> caleb-: ... 是么？ 我现在光盘没有，软驱没有，全kaoU盘的
<sar_> 有人在做U启？
 * caleb- 最后一次 光盘/U盘 开机是 N 年前了
<caleb-> 都硬盘开机
<iYinhang>  :o
<caleb-> 换系统也是硬盘安装
<moriramar> microcai: 嗯，纯粹悲剧。
<sar_> 出问题了么？
<myke2> moriramar: 你确定你的u盘没问题?
<moriramar> microcai: 要不然再优盘亮起来的时候强行关机？
<sar_> sar——kin ## | Dev
<moriramar> myke2: 在其它3个机器上都正常。单纯基于这个可能不太能确定吧。
<moriramar> myke2: 你看呢？
<aBiNg> 到 xorg 1.9.5，vbox 的 2d 加载居然亮了...
<myke2> moriramar: 你现在插在其他机子上正常?
<moriramar> myke2: 对。
<myke2> moriramar: 你刚才说USB-HDD?
<microcai> moriramar: 有道理
<moriramar> myke2: 嗯。
<moriramar> microcai: 那我试试。
<moriramar_2> microcai: 恩，还是悲剧。
<soiamso> moriramar gmail 挂了？
<moriramar_2> microcai: 我去试试别的。
<moriramar_2> soiamso: gmail？
<moriramar_2> soiamso: 怎么突然问这个？
<microcai> moriramar ... ..  主板设置里关闭 USB . 然后重启，然后再开 USB
<moriramar_2> soiamso: 不是。是突然优盘启动不了。
<moriramar_2> microcai: 试过了，不行。
<myke2> moriramar_2: 开机后能读U盘上数据?
<moriramar_2> microcai: 单因素做了好几个。
<moriramar_2> myke2: 不能，因为是UFS的。
<moriramar_2> myke2: 可以识别。
<myke2> moriramar_2: 记得linux的时候说不是所有机器支持从ext3的U盘引导启动
<moriramar_2> myke2: 这个机器是我刚拿到手可以引导，就关了次机就不行了。
<caleb-> myke2: 那是 N 年前了
<moriramar_2> myke2: 你也没有头绪了吧？
<moriramar_2> myke2: 我也没有了。
<myke2> moriramar_2: grub4dos
<microcai> moriramar_2: 不能引导是 BIOS 不认还是 GRUB 启动错误？
<myke2> caleb-: 什么原因?
 * iGloFe 我想問問，有誰的電腦配置是 i7-2630QM Nvidia GT550M ,i915主版 ，，誰能告訴我怎麼在klinux安裝驅動
<iGloFe> fvw§ 大小眼的父神，，求救。。。
<iGloFe> s/klinux/linux/
<tenzu> -_-||
<iGloFe> tenzu§ 銷魂頭像MM<..  教教我怎麼安裝驅動。。i7-2630QM Nvidia GT550M ,i915主版
<tenzu> iGloFe: 闭源驱动不好使？
<tenzu> iGloFe: 你！原来是你！
<ofan> 销魂头像mm....
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教一个xdvi的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327386&p=2287195#p2287195 升级到11.04后，texmakerx+xdvi出了点小问题，预览的时候每预览一次就出现一个xdvi的窗口，多几次就会出现一大堆窗口，我增加了-unique参数，也就是：xdvi -unique -editor "texmakerx %f -line" %.dvi ，也不管用，请问该怎么办啊 ...
<ofan> i7啊 口水...
<iGloFe> tenzu§ 沒辦法，，我被EE 封印了，所以用微號進來
<tenzu> iGloFe: 得罪神被报复了？
<iGloFe> ofan§ 嗯嗯，就是i7 我用了我全副身家買的。，，
<iGloFe> tenzu§ 嗯
<tenzu> iGloFe: 可怜的孩纸
<micheal> flvcd挂了，有谁知道其他同功能的网站不？
<iGloFe> tenzu§ ....現在，我用特殊引導代碼進入系統的
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 装什么驱动？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 他是来炫耀配置的
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 就是i7處理器顯卡驅動，，和nvidiaGT550M的顯卡驅動。。就差這兩個，
<lemonhall> .......................
<lemonhall> tenzu: ................
<iGloFe> tenzu§ 不是，，，
<gebjgd> iGloFe, i7处理器不需要驱动
<iGloFe> 我要驅動。。。for linux的，，就算要自己編譯亦可
<lemonhall> iGloFe: 多钱？
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 要毛驱动？
<caleb-> iGloFe: linux 裝好了沒？
<micheal> 谁知道怎么下载网页里的flv视频？
<lemonhall> iGloFe: 我只问多钱
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 處理器是不用，可以內嵌的HD顯卡就需要
<gebjgd> tenzu, 3年前我就用i7
<iGloFe> lemonhall§ 8120元
<tenzu> iGloFe: 好高级的硬件
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我至今没有自己的电脑
<lemonhall> iGloFe: 很好。。。
<iGloFe> caleb-§ 裝好f14 x86_64
<lemonhall> iGloFe: 价钱真是非常给力
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 我3年用i7的时候都不需要驱动
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 我現在是 i7 2640QM..
<gebjgd> iGloFe, nv显卡上个闭源驱动就行了
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 我用的机器报价10w
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 4块tesla c1060
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 24G内存
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 你的有这么强？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 神器
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 嗯，可是，我之前習慣ATUI的安裝。發現在nvidia不適用
<iGloFe>  gebjgd ...我的是家用，不要這麼高。。我就12G內存
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 我不會裝nvidia的驅動，求詳細00指導網站地址
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 你有nv显卡要什么ati显卡啊
<caleb-> 12G 还不高…
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 下载，安装， 完了
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 那ATI是我以前筆電的，現在的筆電是n卡
<ofan> .......
<micheal> 谁知道怎么下载网页里的flv视频？各位别无视我呀！
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 直接上就行了
<gebjgd> micheal, firefox有插件
<iGloFe> gebjgd§ 可是，我安裝了幾次都不行，，，
<tenzu> iGloFe: 不就是官网的.run文件么
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 贴错
<ofan> 就..12G内存....
<micheal> gebjgd: 哪个？给个关键字
<ofan> 2G内存的低头路过....
<yunfan> fua
<iGloFe> tenzu§ 我下載最新的270也不行，，log說要black開源那個，我照做了，也不行
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 贴错
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 贴错
<gebjgd> iGloFe, 贴错
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<caleb-> iGloFe: lsmod | grep nouveau
<caleb-> iGloFe: 不可以有 nouveau
<iGloFe> caleb-§ 等等，我用fpaste貼
<caleb-> iGloFe: 一行而已…
<iGloFe> caleb-§ 不是，我這裏有7行
<micheal> 我的ff没装flash，试了3个flv video download都没用
<tenzu> iGloFe: 开源驱动一定得卸载干净
<caleb-> iGloFe: 那就是没 black 成功
<iGloFe> caleb-§ http://fpaste.org/vZcq/
<caleb-> iGloFe: 开机不能挂载 nouveau
<gebjgd> micheal, 我天天下载youtube视频
<tenzu> 我曾经在MBP上把arch搞死了，X都进不去
<iGloFe> tenzu§ ...嗯，所以我按照驅動說明禁用了也不行
<tenzu> 就因为倒霉的开源驱动
<caleb-> iGloFe: 先把 nouveau 干掉了再装闭源
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 你搞什么的？我用的服务器也就是个3W左右的
<tenzu> iGloFe: 我也试过，没用，后来不知道怎么办了
<lemonhall> georgetso: 这么高档的服务器
<iGloFe> 現在，我用的是開源，，應爲安裝不成功
<georgetso> lemonhall: what?
<micheal> gebjgd: 我一直用flvcd解析土豆的，今天它挂了，我没办法才到这儿来问的呀。
<iGloFe> caleb-§ 嗯，我到時試試，，現在，，試試i7的破解能力。。。
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 以前上学的时候
<gebjgd> micheal, flash video downloader
<microcai> micheal: 它挂了说明他违法
<iGloFe> 各位，我要正名了，，再見
<micheal> gebjgd: 问一下，你装了flash没有？
<tenzu> 没人说话了
<datong> 有
<tenzu> 你说吧，我看着
<datong> tenzu 说啥...
<tenzu> datong: 随便说啥都行
<yudun> web.py中的 web.application(urls,globals())这里globals()和locals()有什么区别？
<cainiao> 大家好
<^k^> cainiao, 好  ㍮ 
 * Yuking 无聊中……
<cainiao> 出来乍到，多指教
<caleb-> Yuking: 开发 fcitx3...
 * caleb- 不看好 csslayer
<freeflying> caleb-: why
<Yuking> caleb-: fcitx3就那个样子了
<adam8157> freeflying: 加个gtalk?
<cainiao> 怎么和bot聊呀
<cainiao> ：）
<tenzu> Yuking: 开发fcitx5?
<caleb-> fcitx5++
<freeflying> adam8157: most of my time are not online
<cainiao> 哪个是bot呀
<adam8157> 哦
<caleb-> freeflying: 看他 blog 觉得他喜欢乱批评不懂的事物
<cainiao> 额，没人理我
<caleb-> freeflying: gtk3 stable release 前夕他还在狂骂 gtk3 遥遥无期
<tenzu> 谁乱批评？
 * caleb- N 个月前就提醒 csslayer gtk2 / gtk3 immodule 注意事项了
<caleb-> log 都还有
<caleb-> 现在几个月过去了也没看到个影子
 * Guest4290 
<caleb-> 话说 10.04 gtk3 不知收了 xim patch 没
<caleb-> 没 xim patch 的话就只有 ibus 好使了
<caleb-> fcitx / 小小 / scim 都会悲剧
<datong> 顶 ibus..
<tenzu> fcitx在我的arch里老是罢工，不知道是不是我哪儿没搞好
<ku2ki> ibus好像足够用啊
<freeflying> caleb-: he just likes KDE
<sar_> fcitx 我也是  老挂
<caleb-> dbus 在 embedded system 还是挺悲剧的
<OT_iux> TualatriX 最近有出现么@@
<freeflying> 发现没vpn简直没法上网了
<aBiNg> freeflying: 是哦，我天天得 ssh，唉
<freeflying> aBiNg: 给我个帐号啊
<tenzu> OT_iux: 天天推
 * adam8157 安慰自己, 去办公室就能vpn了...
<OT_iux> @@
<aBiNg> freeflying: 只让登陆一个啊。LOL
<tenzu> OT_iux: 武汉推了几天，然后广州深圳的
<OT_iux> 恩，最近看blog写的辞职去旅行
<OT_iux> 看来blog比较慢@@
<tenzu> OT_iux: 今天大赞了广州的粥
<OT_iux> 喔喔~
<OT_iux> 广州的粥是不错
<kenifanying> 各位的电驴平常的速度能达到多少？
<datong> GFW 无处不在..
<OT_iux> 我有个朋友在华中科技大的，看了那文笑的乱颤
<tenzu> OT_iux: 刚刚推了一个，说深圳到处有警察巡逻点，让人倍感放心
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 看源的量
<NoIE> kenifanying: 下载黄片还是正常的电影？
<OT_iux> tenzu: lol 我好多年没去深圳
<kenifanying> OT_iux, 一般？
<kenifanying> NoIE, 正常的电影……
<tenzu> OT_iux: 我是山炮，我还没去过
<NoIE> kenifanying: 8k
<kenifanying> NoIE, 教育网这里只有几次爆发过800kB/s……
<NoIE> kenifanying: 呵呵。
<aBiNg> freeflying: 你那 douban 扔掉啦？
<kenifanying> NoIE, 其它都是10KB/s
<kenifanying> NoIE, 左右……
<datong> - -
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 一般200kb/s
<kenifanying> OT_iux, 你用哪个服务器？
<tenzu> linux下面bt下载工具速度区别大么？
<kenifanying> OT_iux, 另外你那是用了很久的ID吗？这么快？
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 都是骡子自己连的……我不知道是哪个服务器
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 好像05年开始用的？
<kenifanying> OT_iux, aMule还是冒牌驴？
<OT_iux> kenifanying: 最早windows下用VeryCD的驴，后来到Linux换 aMule,把积分文件复制过来了好像
<kenifanying> OT_iux, 安装一次系统，就丢一次积分文件……
<kenifanying> OT_iux,以前不知道是靠那个提速的……
<OT_iux> @@ 辛苦了……
<kenifanying> OT_iux, 现在是明明很多资源，我却在那里waiting……
<gebjgd> 为什么不装flash
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 请问添加PPA后，这些信息是存放在哪个文件里面的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327391&p=2287264#p2287264 请问添加PPA后，这些信息是存放在哪个文件里面的，我只知道apt安装源是放在/etc/apt/sources.list 统计信息: 发表于 由 Cloud2010 — 2011-04-24 22:23
<gebjgd> 当然装flash了
<gebjgd> 这么搞笑的问题
<goola> ……
<myke2> MaskRay: 看个简单题 NOI 2001 食物链
<freeflying> aBiNg: 没有啊
<freeflying> gwibber里可以用sina和sohu的blog了
<aBiNg> freeflying: 没见着更新，以为不用了的
<blueghost> 人生最苦痛的是梦醒了无路可以走。做梦的人是幸福的；倘没有看出可走的路，最要紧的是不要去惊醒他。然而娜拉既然醒了，是很不容易回到梦境的，因此只得走；可是走了以后，有时却也免不掉堕落或回来。
<wzlxx> 有学过嵌入式的没？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我做了两年, 马上不玩嵌入式了
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<freeflying> aBiNg: 最好有人能搞个gwibber插件就好了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你想 做嵌入式的? 用什么做
<blueghost> 当个人利益与社会利益发生冲突时,要放弃个人利益~~
<wzlxx> adam8157: 给点建议吧，从哪开始？
<wzlxx> blueghost: 想…
<blueghost> 娜拉出走后怎么办
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没啥体会, C学好就行了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦, qt 吗
<flh> 大家好。笔记本的风扇狂转，用什么控制？
<freeflying> flh: fancontrol
<blueghost> flh:) 用冰
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我什么都不好…
<wzlxx> adam8157: 但是想学…快要工作了
<caleb-> wzlxx: 啥专业啊？
<blueghost> flh:) 降温就不转了.  将笔记本放在强力牛角风扇底下吹
<flh> freeflying: 安装了，不会配置，系统是debian ,找不着例子啊
<adam8157> wzlxx: 学嵌入式嘛, 工作中接触学起来就很快, 否则没啥用
<freeflying> flh: 配置文件里有例子
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这里出国总速度 < 10k/s，啥代理都是浮云。
<wzlxx> caleb-: 悲剧的专业…
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<gebjgd> flh, cpufreq
<freeflying> happyaron: 联通最近一到晚上就抽风
<caleb-> happyaron: 为了让你好好学习啊
<flh> gebjgd: 谢谢主
<happyaron> freeflying: 我全天都这样
<caleb-> happyaron: 那 irc 也蛮惨的？
<happyaron> caleb-: 好吧。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 抄别人程序的
<happyaron> caleb-: 对啊
<happyaron> caleb-: 但irc流量小，有几秒延迟也还能忍受
<flh> gebjgd: 哈哈没有这人东东啊。cpufreg
<myke2> MaskRay: 很复杂的是吧
<blueghost> 娜拉出走后怎么办, 一条是走不下去，只好再回到她不喜欢的那个家中；还有一条路，就是堕落。
<MaskRay> myke2: 挺麻烦的
<flh> gebjgd: 我的风扇cpu 65度就开始大转了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 其实不必
<Cherrot> 有谁在ubuntu上跑过Android的Emulator? 为什么无法关闭呢？每次我都要杀死进程才行
<flh> gebjgd: 是这个debian cpufrequtils
<myke2> MaskRay: P[u][X] 表示命题 u是X类动物
<MaskRay> myke2: 不用 disjoint sets 吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 要, 但是不要扩张disjoint sets
<myke2> MaskRay: 之需要parent和rank就ok了, 一般性的做法似乎都扩张了
<MaskRay> myke2: 是不是把每类动物表示成三个顶点
<myke2> MaskRay: en
<MaskRay> myke2: 那还是麻烦的……
<gebjgd> flh, 什么没人用这个东西
<gebjgd> flh, 定制发行版都有了
<myke2> MaskRay: u和v是同类是谎言 <==> find_set(P[u][1]) = find_set(P[v][2]) || find_set(P[u][1]) = find_set(P[v][3])
<gebjgd> flh, 自定制发行版自己上
<blueghost> 近來，有部分左翼人士，尤其毛派為文革翻案，認為文革是“一個普遍解放的時刻”，是反官僚化和等級化的產物，是平民的“黃金十年”。
<gebjgd> flh, 自己看wiki
<freeflying> 谁有不错的vpn服务提供
<flh> gebjgd: 噢
<ofan> 免费or收费
<myke2> MaskRay: u吃v是谎言 <==> find_set(P[u][1]) == find_set(P[v][3]) || find_set(P[u][1]) == find_set(P[v][1])
<caleb-> 党真要搞成局域网了？
<freeflying> ofan: 收费
<myke2> blueghost: 不要说了好吧, 你想把freenode给封了?
<ofan> freeflying: ramhost.us
<aBiNg> caleb-: 木已成舟啦...
<blueghost> :)
<Cherrot> 有谁在ubuntu上跑过Android的Emulator? 为什么无法关闭呢？每次我都要杀死进程才行……
<myke2> MaskRay: 你大概 写了 六个判断, 好像是不需要的, 只要2个.
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 窗口管理没反应么？
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样合并也要对三个节点分别操作
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 没有任何反映……结束进程都不管用
<myke2> MaskRay: y
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 只启用了，没作什么操作就这样？
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 对，而且一直如此
<aBiNg> Cherrot: dmesg 与 logcat 呢
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 我的CPU是AMD的，VT默认开启的
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 这是什么……？
<roylez_> freeflying: http://img181.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110421/01/5653190220110421013301083.jpg
<roylez_> freeflying: http://img181.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110421/01/5653190220110421013319039.jpg
<roylez_> happyaron: 死哈啤
<freeflying> ofan: 推荐个vps吧，我自己搭建vpn好了
<freeflying> roylez_: what is that
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 我没有想法了。:P
<roylez_> freeflying: 有趣的人都不在了，发给你这没趣的人...
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 好吧 ～  我再找找看。  其实也没关系 不影响使用～:-)
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 谢谢了哦
<ofan> freeflying: 如果资金够推荐mediatemple.net的vps.. ramhost.us的便宜..
<freeflying> ofan: 预算很少
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 我其实不怎么跑 emulator，都在真机上测试，呵
<freeflying> ofan: $5/m
<ofan> freeflying: ramhost.us的,不超卖,也便宜
<aBiNg> freeflying: 那 sshchina 吧
<freeflying> ofan: 只用来搭建vpn
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么纠结的短信...
<Cherrot> aBiNg: :-)  可惜我没钱买一个 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<roylez_> adam8157: ...你懂了 ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 同 嘛
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 都路边货，哪那么值钱。LOL
<roylez_> adam8157: 其实挺好的，买一送一
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 没有预算啊……   试图关闭emulator时logcat 没有任何输出啊
<aBiNg> emulator 里面关呢？
<roylez_> freeflying: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110419/192580.html
<adam8157> roylez_: 很痛苦滴...
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 忘记说了 关闭时 emulator会黑屏 应该是死机了
<Cherrot> 我刚刚接触Android，怎么在emulator内部关机啊？
<freeflying> roylez_: 太奇葩了
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 找到了 原来F7是快捷键 :-)
<goola> bye all
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 嗯？里面关就行了？
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 额……emulator停留在 shutting down 状态了……
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 我在看logcat 我把它贴上来
<gebjgd> roylez_, 主席又来了？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 一天都在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看普通pdf书很爽
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看扫描书很郁闷
<Cherrot> aBiNg: http://code.bulix.org/xy1tqo-79753
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<roylez_> gebjgd: 昨天不知不觉就通宵了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 没去糟蹋谁家的姑娘啊？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是值得推荐
<roylez_> gebjgd: 谈感情好伤钱的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 确实适合看书
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 这是最后的一段输出，之后logcat就退出了，然而模拟器还在……
<gebjgd> roylez_, 直接推倒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在考虑是否刷机
 * adam8157 一定是我今天起床方式不对...
<yunfan> roylez_: 要让姑娘为你费钱才对阿
<roylez_> yunfan: 没这道行
<yunfan> roylez_: 可以多练练
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 这段很熟悉啊。貌似在 debug 关不机的时看到过
<aBiNg> LOL
<Pwnna> o.o..
<Cherrot> aBiNg: debug 关不机？
<aBiNg> 了
 * yudun 发现很多python的 web程序都是拿mongo做的数据库，这个根mysql有什么区别？都适合做什么用？
<aBiNg> logcat 退出是指 adb devices 找到虚拟机了吧？
<blueghost> gmail 进不去了
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 返回命令行了
<blueghost> gmail 进不去了
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看,是不是
<dororo_> opera的扩展可以备份不？
<Cherrot> aBiNg: D/ConnectivityService(   67): removeDefaultRoute for mobile (eth0)
<Cherrot> cherrot@cherrot-TA880G-HD:~/AndroidProjects/helloAndroid$
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 嗯，一样的意思。它 adb 服务 down 了嘛
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 哦:-)
<flh> gebjgd: kacpid这个东西有问题啊？所以风扇狂转，搞不定
<gebjgd> flh, 没用过
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 之前有收到这个 bug 报告，但我没能找到哪里死了。:(
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 你是google的员工？
<aBiNg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不敢刷机
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 还是订阅的mailing list 报告过这个bug....
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 我只编译过 AOSP，发布过 ROM，用户这么报告。但我没遇到过，无奈的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是很多书都看不到中文
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦……
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 这要是真机上就直接重启了，从 Android init 之后
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 哦
<blueghost> zf 骂美国人权,怎么看得象骂 中国 zf 自己
<aBiNg> Cherrot: 你直接下的 sdk 跑的虚拟机？
<Cherrot> aBiNg: 对呢。Android 3.0
<blueghost> aBiNg:) bing 好用吗
<agoolge> aBiNg:) bing 好用吗
<aBiNg> 晕。跟 bing 有毛关系
<agoolge> aBiNg:) 哦
<agoolge> http://www.51caiju.com/yetan/3637.html
<agoolge> 有钱人都移民了, 留下 我们贫苦人民
<zths> .....
<zths> agoolge:顶你。。。
<agoolge> zths:) ....... 顶我干嘛, 用你的牛角 顶那些富人 好吗
<agoolge> zths:) ....... 顶我干嘛, 用你的牛角 顶那些富人的屁屁 好吗
<zths> agoolge: 不好.....
<zths> agoolge: 太脏
<zths> agoolge: 没兴趣顶...
<agoolge> :)
<agoolge> zths:) 我再继续看反动文章
<agoolge> 睡觉前,不看点反动文章, 睡不着
<zths> agoolge:  加油.........对了...小心请去被喝茶.....
<agoolge> zths:) 好的
<TopWinStudio> 这几天我那几个哥们都不在呢。
<catcher> 我刚刚卸载了永中 结果 文件关联和图标全没了  怎么办啊
<tommy_> 还有人在不，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里现在下载国内的东西完全没有速度
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sina的共享下载慢的要死
<tommy_> 国内？？你难道在外国
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 走代理
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给个
<gebjgd> tommy_, 国外，难道你在国内？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ssh2proxy
<tommy_> 我在中国，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google？
<alvin_rxg> y
<tommy_> gebjgd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 免费的？
<tommy_> google有时会提示无法访问咋回事，
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aur里有了？
<alvin_rxg> ... 没
<tommy_> 有带理么，
<tommy_> 代理
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<tommy_> 借来用用，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那太费劲了
<tommy_> 代理，VPN的
<tommy_> 给个好用点的，
<Cherrot> tommy_: 免费的不好找吧
<tommy_> 好，
<tommy_> 有一个，
<tommy_> 不过流量过大会掉线
<Cherrot> tommy_: 我只用过免费的SSH，速度没一个令人满意
<tommy_> SSH不照，
<tommy_> 连了没一会就掉线
<TopWinStudio> 开始提问问题了。arch下怎么安装deb的包？？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你要装什么？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: pidgin下的一个libqq插件。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, aur里有了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈哈
<tommy_> libqq还能用么？？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 叫什么名字？还有一个疑问，就是aur其实是不是就是通过yaourt命令来安装的？aur的软件都从那里看？？
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: libqq 2010可以用的。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我现在已经用上arch了，很简洁，速度很快，很喜欢。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 叫什么名字？还有一个疑问，就是aur其实是不是就是通过yaourt命令来安装的？aur的软件都从那里看？？
<tommy_> 真的，GOD，
<tommy_> 搞的我还用网页QQ
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, wiki
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 是的。但是不能传文件，视频之类的，但是肯定比web qq方便多了。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那你告诉我libqq怎么安装好了。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, wiki
<tommy_> 我用官方的QQ，最小化后找不到了，
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/list这个是插件地址。你告诉我怎么安装？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 没时间阿。我知道用pacman或者yaourt，但是对应的名字是杀阿
<tommy_> 是不是DEB的包
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 是啊。
<tommy_> 要是的化，我打开后就会用软件中心自动装了
<tommy_> 嘿，，，
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, libqq
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 切。我想知道用命令怎么安装。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我刚才试了。sudo yaourt -S libqq，没有呢
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio,  你装了yaourt 了么？
<tommy_> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 装了。我都通过yaourt安装了很多软件了，比如ttf-ms-fonts
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, yaourt libqq
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: dpkg是ubuntu下的命令吧？arch难道我要安装个dpkg?
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。为什么没有-S呢？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 看wiki
<tommy_> 哥们你难为我吧，
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 好的。
<tommy_> 我用的ubuntu,其他的还没搞过来，
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 哦。ubuntu我也知道。哈哈。
<tommy_> if this ,i don't know!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找到一个网站
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 专门共享txt文档
<wusc>  /topic
<tommy_> topwinstudio, 你是做什么的，
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file Makefile.am.rej 编译错误。
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 软件开发的。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你装的哪个？
<tommy_> WIN下的软件开发么，
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 就是libqq呢，似乎还缺少什么东西。
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 嗯。现在想搞搞linux下的编程。
<tommy_> 首先，我要说的是我不是做编程的，但想学，不知道从何做起
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。1-3我都下载了。其实我下载2安装就行。
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 哦。首先你要确定你想学windows下的还是linux下的。
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 我用了好长时间的windows下之后，发现c语言的好了。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你别误人子弟
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 不能了。
<wusc> 注册完毕，测试。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那你有什么高见？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 编程还分win下lin下mac下？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那是了。首先确定好在什么环境下开发，才好确定方向了。如果是c就无所谓了。你要是学.net,java了。之类的，还是得分平台了。
<gebjgd> java分平台？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 我第一次听说
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, .net有mono
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 没在linux下搞过.net，不同平台下用不同工具嘛。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 还平台。现在都没人关心平台了。要的跨平台
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 没搞过java，java当然是开发工具都是跨平台了。.net下开发现在还是vs多了。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不明白你的意思
<tommy_> C我正在看，
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你用什么都能开发
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 和开发工具有什么关系
<tommy_> 看了，感觉，没什么实用的，
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 当然我也是最近才意识到跨平台的意义。以前都是在windows下搞，移植性很差的了。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 你说的是基本的开发，要是用到类库的话，不同平台的类库不一样的。比如以前c++的时候，windows下就有MFC，有的公司就用mfc开发，那你在linux下就搞不了这个。但是有了QT之后，就跨平台了，就不存在这些问题了。
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: c语言还是很强大的。
<gebjgd> qt...
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: qt..?那怎么了嘛？what problem?
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 挺好，没事，您继续
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 这。。。。说真的，我是现在才意识到跨平台。所以向跨平台靠拢。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 您是搞开发的么？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 是
<tommy_> 别人都这么说
<tommy_> 但，能做点有用的东西不
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。主要用什么语言呢？国外是不是开发的比较吃香呢？
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: c语言作底层的比较多，嵌入式之类的。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, C/C++
<tommy_> 真的很喜欢编程特别是编出自已喜欢的软件，
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。c++用得多吗？现在不是都说c++的类库比较乱吗？没有一个统一的标准，你现在开发的时候都使用什么啊？
<alvin_rxg> 写的最多的软件是： HelloWorld
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, vim
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 开始先从简单的开始了。
<tommy_> 嗯，好，最怕的就是遇到不懂的，没人可以问
<alvin_rxg> tommy_: => ##c
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。我也感觉vim和emacs挺强大。慢慢也开始学。
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 这个群好多人都会，不懂问他们好了。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你微软的员工？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dwm 用别人的  systray patch，要改动很多……有很多 bug 要解决……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还是蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早点毕业，别天天折腾了
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 不是啊。我业余的。我现在工作不搞开发了。业余爱好。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Fivesheep> 早 早 早
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我接触linux也是这一两个月的事，就是喜欢。
<tommy_> 嗯，都快一点了，睡觉了，TopWinStudio bye
<TopWinStudio> tommy_: 哦。88
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你现在这工作顺心不 上道了么
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep: 你们一起么？
<Fivesheep> 天南地北
<Fivesheep> 怎么会一起
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep: 哦。哈哈。
<Fivesheep> 他在欧罗巴的核心地带
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 上道了么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 70%的代码都是我写的
<Fivesheep> Oo
<Fivesheep> 那么给力?
<Fivesheep> 你们多少人
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 相当给力啊。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 30人
<gebjgd> Fivesheep,  硬件部20多人
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 你是不是搞嵌入式开发的啊？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 软件部也就7个人
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不是
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那是搞什么的？硬件出来之后，开发基于该硬件的程序么？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, linux下c/c++
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 自动控制
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。这个好。我也想搞这个。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你那有啥好书？
<agoolge> 清华大学100年了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 分享点啊
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 今天校庆。不知道办得咋样。看好清华。
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 对,明天就会出大师了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 有两本
<Fivesheep> Prentice.Hall.Computer.Systems.A.Programmers.Perspective
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 别别
<Fivesheep> No.Starch.-.The.Linux.Programming.Interface.2010.RETAiL.eBOOk-rebOOk
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我说的是pdf版的古典名著
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 小说
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 嘎嘎。以后孩子说啥也得上清华，不能上北大。
<agoolge> 清华百年校庆不仅是清华人的节日，也是所有高等教育工作者的节日。
<Fivesheep> 这你去 古滕保 计划
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 哪？
<agoolge> 祭日
<Fivesheep> 清华校庆 是中共清华帮的节日
<Fivesheep> 统治者的狂欢节
<agoolge> 人才是培养的吗
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 等一下
<aBiNg> Fivesheep: 说得好啊，哈哈
<Fivesheep> http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
<agoolge> 清华快挤进 世界一流大学的行列
<agoolge> 一流 是顺着数的还是倒着数的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 别这么说
<Fivesheep> 一流的生源, 猪一般的教育.... lol
<gebjgd> agoolge, 清华都是中国的人锐啊
<gebjgd> agoolge, 膜拜
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 没人否认 学生的优秀....
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep: 都懂的。孩子还是得送出国好。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 书 书 书 书 书
<Fivesheep> 不过这些学生去别的自由的地方 更优秀
<agoolge> Fivesheep:) 是吗, 中国学生去到别的国家也只是 打下手. 中国有可能会出好的技师,但出不了好的艺术家
<agoolge> 创意是别人的, 实现是你的
<agoolge> 中国的大学只是 高等的职校而已. 教技术 而已
<agoolge> 中国对人才的概念,就是技术人才
<agoolge> 大学是教 思想品德修养 的. 思想品德修养 就是共产主义
<Fivesheep> 共产 共妻 好生活..
<agoolge> 大学是学习 理论知识 的. 而不是 发现新的理论知识的
<agoolge> 大学 是学习理论知识,再实践理论知识. 就是一技工学校
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
<TopWinStudio> 小心被和谐了。
<agoolge> 学习上要求进步，思想上更要有进步，用清醒理智的头脑去看待事情，用正确的价值观念塑造自己的人格，把国家时刻装在心里，立为国奉献之志，立为民服务之志，把个人成长成才融入祖国和人民的伟大事业之中。
<TopWinStudio> 其实大家都懂。
<agoolge> 把国家时刻装在心理. 是把 政府装在心里吧.
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, alvin_rxg 昨天我和老婆直接被退团了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, alvin_rxg 哈哈，那人连我们名字都不知道
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 啥团
<agoolge> 就看 那啥子的讲话, 清华 就又再次被祸害了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, alvin_rxg 青
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 青团
<Fivesheep> 青团 是啥啊
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 先问我们入没入过团
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep: ....
<Fivesheep> 共青团??
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 之后和我们说最近发生的事情太多。还是退了吧，安全
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 恩
<agoolge> 入党
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那女的太傻逼了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 德国还有这个?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 一堆堆的
<Fivesheep> 日...
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 被李哥洗脑了
<Fivesheep> 这些sb 想共产反攻?
<Fivesheep> 李哥又是哪个老大?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你装糊涂啊
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 还能有谁
<Fivesheep> 大鸟?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 对
<Fivesheep> ....
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 不是
<agoolge> 在过去的百年，清华大学崛起于国家危难之际，壮大于新中国振兴之时，如今在百年之际，清华大学站在新的舞台，正在朝新的目标迈进。在大会期间，胡锦涛总书记的讲话让我印象深刻。我觉得，清华历史上的杰出人才，无不是以国家的利益为出发点，与自己的内心信仰相结合，做出人生选择这也是国家人才培养的目标，只有这样，才能使
<agoolge> 自己的人生价值在社会主义建设的大舞台得以实现，把个人的发展投入到祖国的实践洪流中。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 洪哥
<Fivesheep> oh
<Fivesheep> 哈哈
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 红痔哥
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 我倒觉得他们人畜无害
<aBiNg> xv 视频是个甚格式？看不了呢 mplayer
<Fivesheep> 最少他们不会抢我的土地
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 骗傻逼就是有害了
<agoolge> 总书记对我们提出了希望，要求我们做德才兼备的人。在拥有坚实的专业功底的同时，
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 虽然说傻逼骗傻逼是正常的事情把
<agoolge> 专业功底?? 还是职业学校
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 这组织的表现傻得让我觉得他们是tg出钱搞的 反向
<alvin_rxg> 哦，说那个啥退党 8000W 的事？
<Fivesheep> 否则不合理
<Fivesheep> 对
<Fivesheep> 他们成天有这些新闻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是骗人的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我和我老婆已经被退了
<Fivesheep> 退党的人有, 出国的人很多都去退
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你还是档的一员?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她就是这么冲我们一说，你们退了
<agoolge> gebjgd:) 你是主动退的还是 被退的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屁，我主动退她干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她主动过来的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那个是很假的。国内，党员+预备党员+正在入党的+其他，都不到两千万……
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和你说，你退了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 于是你就退了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第二天报纸上多2人
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这不是傻逼么
<alvin_rxg> \o/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连我叫什么做什么住那里都不问
<Fivesheep> 出门.. 购物去
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep: what time?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 红痔疮果然智商低
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 骗的人智商都低
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: => agoolge 肯定很积极
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 怎么
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 说你碰到那些人会很积极的
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 在 google 大学的宗旨. 我想看看到底大学宗旨是什么
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 碰到什么人
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 大学是研究的，不是学习的机构
<alvin_rxg> ._. 算了，ignore it
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 错了。大学是培养你人脉的地方
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大学是你培养快速学习能力的地方
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 哦. 那 "总书记对我们提出了希望，要求我们做德才兼备的人。在拥有坚实的专业功底的同时，" 那这个算啥子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大学是你教导你挂科之后马上补考拿高分的地方
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 非常正确。不经过大学。就不是现在这个样子。必经之路。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大学是你破处的地方
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我惭愧，我还是处男
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没，你已经献给你的左右手了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<agoolge> .....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前我们班有个哥们20岁了不会手淫
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 你觉得 中国的大学 是研究机构吗.
<alvin_rxg> 10分钟后开饭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们手把手的教他
<agoolge> .......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 结果他学会了。改不掉了
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 不，我是说 uni
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 什么 uni
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是不是每天都射你们床上呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那到不至于
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: university
<gebjgd> agoolge, 是研究机构
<gebjgd> agoolge, 中国大学也有牛逼的人
<alvin_rxg> 不过 “大学” ……
<gebjgd> agoolge, 不然怎么都出国给欧美国家做贡献去了
<agoolge> university 不是大学吗
<gebjgd> agoolge, 我们年级的高手都tmd的争先恐后的去美国了
<alvin_rxg> 争先恐后的……
<agoolge> gebjgd:) 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真是争先恐后的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去美国的就没有回国的
<alvin_rxg> 有钱人啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人家有奖学金
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那都是高手
<alvin_rxg> 这么棒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, GRE tofel 高分的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有几个还是全奖
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 草，但是人品极差
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 偷东西。自私，用光宿舍的电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥好事都做绝了
<alvin_rxg> 这？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 送给美国人民也是对的
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 哈佛的校训怎么那么宗教
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 讲啥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他不敢偷美国的东东吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是女的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她
<alvin_rxg> -.-  也偷了你的东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 偷不到
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<agoolge> “察验真理”(Veritas [1643年])、“荣耀归于基督”(In Christ Gloriam [1650])，以及“为基督·为教会”(Christo et Ecclesiae [1
<agoolge> [哈佛大学 纪念楼]
<agoolge> 692年])。
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 说的不错呀
<agoolge> gebjgd:) 是你比他们更厉害
<agoolge> gebjgd:) 所有的东西都是头来的,而且偷的都是他们的. 结果 他们偷了也是偷自己的东西
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 这么晚了还上来啊
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 老公不在家???
<gebjgd> agoolge, 我要是厉害就去美国了
<Aimerl> agoolge: 加班呢
<Aimerl> agoolge: 太痛苦了
<alvin_rxg> 杭州电信。oÖ
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 哦, 这么晚了还加班?
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 哦,怎么不错呢, 我没看明白哈佛的校训的意思
<Aimerl> agoolge: 发生个应急事件，不让睡，待命呢
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 你拿它跟国内的比较一下就知道了
<alvin_rxg> Aimerl: 上级又神经紧张了？
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 那是早期的, 现在的是 哈佛大学校训最终被确定为“真理”（Veritas）
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 什么应急事件, 暴动吗?
<Aimerl> alvin_rxg: 没办法，
<Aimerl> agoolge: 污染事故
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 杭州 西湖醋鱼
<alvin_rxg> 浙技院的校训：崇德、尚用、求真、创新
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 不正常吗? 没事的, 等等就过去了. 做个样子而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 妓院？
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 都查我ＩＰ呀
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 封了媒体的口就行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: :D
<gebjgd> Aimerl, alvin_rxg 是你老乡
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 说的很好
<Aimerl> agoolge: 小事情，就是要待命，头痛
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 你们还不2眼泪汪汪
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 去拉屎，也算是待命了
<agoolge> ........
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 还以为上来没人了呢，你们都不睡觉啊
<agoolge> 我继续看看,大学到底 主要是干嘛 的
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 我和你不睡觉
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 他们干嘛现在睡觉
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 崇德，没个屁的东西和德有关。尚用，貌似还有点，不过大部分的书念了都没用。求真？创新，没看到啥影子
<Aimerl> agoolge:  :x
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 所以说他 讲的好听而已
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 你吃完晚饭就睡的吗
<agoolge> Aimerl:) alvin_rxg 还要等开饭呢
<Aimerl> agoolge: 难道现在是晚饭时间？
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 所以只有我和你是不睡觉
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 对啊, 他们在德国
<Aimerl> good lord
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 现在来, 只有德国,美国的在聊, 带上我这个不睡觉的
<agoolge> knownbad:) <= 美国
<agoolge> alvin_rxg, gebjgd <= 德国
<agoolge> gebjgd:) 住德国,北京人,老婆广东
<Aimerl> agoolge: 007？世界为家？
<gebjgd> agoolge, <-------鳏夫。 有一个儿子。4次惨痛的婚姻
<alvin_rxg> 浙技院网站首页新闻：1，昨天 xxx领导来视察。2，今天 xxx领导来视察。3，后天 xxx领导来视察……
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 我掀了 gebjgd 老底
<agoolge> .....
<gebjgd> agoolge, <------老婆给他戴了无数的绿色帽子。
<agoolge> .....
<gebjgd> agoolge, <------他都不知道他儿子是不是亲生的
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 好吧
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 晕倒
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 做个 八婆 确实会被报复的
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 真的
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 他现在一个人带孩子
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 毕竟是男孩。是不是自己的都能传宗接代了
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 那还那么晚睡觉啊
<Aimerl> 我眼皮都打架了
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 现在才7点22
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 他在德国呢
<alvin_rxg> Sun Apr 24 19:22:53 CEST 2011
<Aimerl> 噢
<TopWinStudio> Aimerl: ....
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 你是哪的, 也是德国??
<Aimerl> agoolge: 我忘了去查他ＩＰ
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 我都告诉你了啊
<agoolge> gebjgd:) 住德国,北京人,老婆广东
<Aimerl> agoolge: 嗯 ，我已经迷糊了，
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 不就是告诉你了,才遭报复的吗
<alvin_rxg> Aimerl: 西湖边跑一圈，就不迷糊了
<Aimerl> alvin_rxg: 我是等消息，不是吃饱了没事干
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 怎么, 难得有个女的来
<Aimerl> 我发现ＭＡＣ上的ＩＲＣ一点也不好用
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 什么污染事件啊
<Aimerl> agoolge: 呵呵，保密协议，不能说滴
<agoolge> 散布日核电站爆炸污染我国海域谣言杭州网民被拘?? 这个?
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 都乖你，嘴巴不紧点，看人家都不说了
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 好吧
<Aimerl> agoolge: 我们是官方的好吧，只是这个有规定的
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 谁是女的？？
<TopWinStudio>  
<agoolge> 好吧,不说了. 我去找 大学到底干嘛的
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 老婆广东人？
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 你觉得呢
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: Aimerl?
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 你问我干嘛,问 她啊
<TopWinStudio> Aimerl: 神仙？妖怪？谢谢。
<TopWinStudio> 偶是广东人。
<TopWinStudio> 住在北京的广东人
<Aimerl> TopWinStudio: 神仙有什么好的，要当也当恶魔
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 几岁了, 是否单身还是离异,有无小孩
<TopWinStudio> Aimerl: 哈哈。姑娘挺难熬夜嘛。
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 28,已婚。孩子计划中。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 人家有老公了
<Aimerl> TopWinStudio: 有什么好的，累都累死的
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 这个。。。。逗着玩呢
<alvin_rxg> Aimerl: 杭州房价几毛钱一斤啊？
<agoolge> 大学自治和学术自由
<TopWinStudio> Aimerl: 这么晚了不和老公睡觉，这样不好，不好。
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 大学自治和学术自由. 中国的大学具备吗
<Aimerl> alvin_rxg: 几毛钱就好了
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 俩都没
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 艾, 你还是洗洗睡吧. 你没看 log 吗, 他在待命
<alvin_rxg> Aimerl: 呃
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: oh...
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 我真要洗洗睡了。我老婆都起夜好几趟了。
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 我想弄清楚的是, 从大学出来的人, 都是干嘛的, 找工作?? 对科学做出贡献? 还是创新的
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 我看过一个卖手提电脑的广告
<alvin_rxg> agoolge: 卖命的
<Aimerl> agoolge: 现在有什么好的电脑啊
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 一个 男人 在电脑看 黄片
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 台式电脑, 老式显示器 的
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 然后呢？
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 老婆来了,将显示器 象手提电脑 盖住
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 老婆来了,将显示器 象手提电脑 那样 将显示器 盖住 键盘
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 等等我找找那个广告看看
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 再然后呢？
<Aimerl> agoolge: 那为什么不用笔记本呢
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 哦
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 很搞笑的. 就这样啊. 你想下, 将 一大块显示器扣在键盘上是什么感觉啊
<Aimerl> agoolge: 现在笔记本很便宜了嘛，就是屏幕有点小
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 就是卖手提电脑的广告啊.
<Aimerl> agoolge: 噢
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 就是 说手提电脑 看黄片不容易被老婆看到
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 哈哈。
<Aimerl> agoolge: 说起电脑，前几天看到一个15寸的外星人，太厉害了
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 哦
<Aimerl> agoolge: 有钱真想买一个这样的电脑
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 有什么用
<gebjgd> agoolge, 看毛片我觉得我挺好
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 外星人啊，最牛的笔记本了
<agoolge> 哦
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 干嘛用？
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 外星人是不是玩游戏专用的？
<draketang> 觉得外星人太臃肿，失去了笔记本的意义
<draketang> 我不如配个NB的台机了
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 可以装上我的debian，开个终端服务器
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 蛋疼
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 2004年的老本子就够了
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 不知道外星人是什么
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 我old了。笔记本只用联想。
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 呵呵，不过好像老外都挺喜欢外星人的
<Aimerl> TopWinStudio: 联想？还是thinkpad?
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 我没用过笔记本
<draketang> Aimerl: 老外体积大，喜欢用巨型本，好多人还有17寸的
<TopWinStudio> Aimerl: ideapad.哈哈。
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: so yeh
<TopWinStudio> draketang: ...
<TopWinStudio> draketang: 有挑逗的意味
<Aimerl> draketang: 所以我用我的macbook air
<draketang> Aimerl: 我很欣赏air啊，笔记本就是要轻薄才有意义吗
<draketang> Aimerl: 不过男人用pro更好吧
<Aimerl> draketang: 我对性能没要求，air够我用就ＯＫ了
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 找到了 http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f215474o1p12.html
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 找到了 http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f215474o1p12.html
<agoolge> 看到了吗
<Aimerl> agoolge: 好多年前的广告了吧
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 马上看看。
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 呵呵, 有意思啊. 管他多久的了. 看一回笑一回
<Aimerl> agoolge: 有够笨的，真接关显示器不就行了
<agoolge> 还用的是 windows 呢, 重启 出现错误
<agoolge> Aimerl:)
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 哈哈。挺搞笑啊。
 * knownbad 看电影去
<Aimerl> windows不方便，现在MAC用习惯了，
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 有意思吧. 是你说 <TopWinStudio> agoolge: 我真要洗洗睡了。我老婆都起夜好几趟了。 才想起那个广告
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 忽然就有一个图画出现在脑里, 你老婆来了, 你也象那样 将 显示器扣 下
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 哈哈。
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 好吧,你洗洗睡吧
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 你也在国外？这么能熬夜？
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 不在
<Aimerl> 我也去睡会儿，反正是等电话
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 在哪？
<TopWinStudio> Aimerl: 好辛苦啊。洗洗睡吧。
<agoolge> Aimerl:) 好的.
<agoolge> 广东
<Aimerl> 各位晚安喽
<agoolge> 清华大学为什么盛产政治家
<agoolge> 晚安
<agoolge> 因为听党的话
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 广东哪？
<agoolge> 山卡拉
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 没听说国。
<agoolge> :)
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 偏远地方啊
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 哪个城市吧？
<agoolge> 北大 和 清华 比较 如何
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 不说,我怕被跨省
<TopWinStudio> 清华好。
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 切。
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 哦, 北大 貌似 更自由. 22年前那个是北大还是清华发起的
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 对历史比较无知我。
<agoolge> 哦
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:)  哦, 北大 貌似 更自由. 22年前那个是北大还是清华发起的
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 哦。
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 睡觉了。2点了。你也该睡了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 五四貌似也是北大发起的
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 不知道呢。睡觉了。困死了。88
<agoolge> alvin_rxg:) 22年前那 运动是 北大 还是清华 啊. google 不到
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 北大
<agoolge> 哦
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2009-04-21/183317657416.shtml
<agoolge> 哦
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 六四呢
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 切
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 怎么
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 北大清华联合的
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%AB%E4%B9%9D%E5%AD%A6%E7%94%9F%E6%B0%91%E4%B8%BB%E8%BF%90%E5%8A%A8
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: http://cache.baidu.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece763105e8d711923c538658c9242298fc05f93130601127ba6e07e790d13a4c26b6d06b83a2cfd873065470837bceddfff4dcac8e43f5c8c3043750b8d4705d86db8bc4232b1228751eab86ee1ad803884dea2c4a85e44ba27127182e7fc5d171eb978831e25a6fbd91e1a4861b9fa446ee828073eee2557b737ee96347976f1e1ad585bb05ec7616080df36a74e11a263a2086f25&p=8b2a950795b105ff57ee9f354953&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=%C1%F9%CB%C4%D4%CB%B6%AF+%B1%B1%B4%F3&qid=8e
<agoolge> TopWinStudio:) 那我倒不知道. 5年后又一大学盛会
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: 太困了。睡觉了。886
<TopWinStudio> agoolge: goodbye
<agoolge> 886
<agoolge> 看到过有个纪录片, 有 赵紫阳 镜头的 , 赵紫阳 会被 黑色的 挡住. 貌似 中国就没有赵紫阳 这个人存在
<agoolge> 舊社會國民黨把人民逼反，今天，難道共產黨也要把人民逼反麼？
<beniiii> 哈摟
<beniiii> 有人嗎？？
<agoolge> 有人
<beniiii> 終於跑道中文這裡了
<beniiii> 第一次使用這聊天程式  不習慣
<beniiii> 想請問一下
<beniiii> 我在eee　pc上安裝
<beniiii> lubuntu後
<beniiii> 開機選項
<beniiii> xp就不見了
<beniiii> 有沒有人欲到過？？
<agoolge> ......
<fennng> 大家早安
<fennng> ^k^: 机器人还活着吗 ?
<fygx> 这也太早了吧
<^k^> fennng, 告诉我你对机器人的定义。  ㍜ 
<fennng> fygx: 同早同早
<fennng> ^k^: 长得像人的机器
<fennng> ls
<fennng> cocoa117: 早呀
<fennng> cocoa117: 英国现在几点?
<cocoa117> fennng, 21:53
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 哥回来了
<fennng> IRC 没几个频道好玩的.
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, sony的电子书确实不错
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 怨气袋?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 扫描的文件可以看
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, nook 72usd
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, ipad也可以
<Fivesheep> ipad屏幕大
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我要的是电纸书
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 不要lcd
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 双鸡制霸
<^k^>  06:30
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-16
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 本本无线连不上网，查了好多也不会，特来求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371116 装LUBUNTU时能连上无线，可是装UBUNTU不能连了，为什么？ 有什么解决办法？ 本本是联想S10-3S 统计信息: 发表于 由 wffgaya — 2012-04-16 8:57
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问个输入法图标疯狂颤抖！的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371120 安装了ubuntu 12.04了，总体感觉不错，已经很稳定了。 我的显卡是ati hd6470m，装上最新的驱动后，发现不花屏了！！！ 只是在gnome桌面下，不知道为什么，通知区域ibus的输入法图标在默认状态下不停的闪烁。 p.s.是不是只有我一个人 …
<caoxiaomin> unity是什么意思
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 难道是ubuntu的那个wm?
<caoxiaomin> 这里没人说话
<imadper> ......
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 什么意思?
<caoxiaomin> 怎样当一个黑客用LINUX系统
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 你是想问:怎样当一个用linux系统的黑客?
<caleb-> 黑客又不一定用 linux
<caleb-> 所以要先当上黑客
<iGnome> 你的黑客是啥意思啊。
<iGnome> 估计每个人的黑客都意义不同
<iGnome> 是说黑qq密码吧
<iGnome> lol
<caleb-> 黑qq密码+1
<tenzu> 真想黑了神的扣扣
<iGnome> tenzu: 我自己忘记了。你帮忙
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你买瓶墨水就可以当黑客了 如果实在买不到 找个太阳大的地方也成
 * iGnome 想黑疼疼的草留帐号。
<gehaowu> 1
<gehaowu> ...
<caoxiaomin> 我看见美剧里面那些黑客用的都不知道是些什么系统
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 美剧都是mac, 不分是不是黑客
<iGnome> 凡是要打命令的系统，都是*nix的崽崽。 caoxiaomin
<imadper> iGnome: dos
<iGnome> 没那么没档次吧。
<imadper> iGnome: 得看他的美剧是什么年代的了
<iGnome> 这点他肯定看得出的啊。
<imadper> iGnome: 其实很多都看不出来系统的, 界面都是在播放视频
<ofan_> dos模拟linux
<imadper> iGnome: 还可以人机对话
<iGnome> 本来都是假的。
<iGnome> 演员按键盘，估计都按不中。模拟一个，不停的敲就可以了。
<imadper> iGnome: 键盘禁用了, 屏幕在放视频...
<iGnome> 发现电视剧里面，演员从来不按backspace的。
<iGnome> lol
<caoxiaomin> 中国的黑客们用的都是什么系统呢。
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 你觉得什么是黑客呢?
<iGnome> 南翔技校的专用系统。
<imadper> s/南/蓝/
<iGnome> 。
<caoxiaomin> 能把别人的钱弄到自己的口袋里就是黑客
<imadper> s/../..高级/
<gehaowu> ...
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 不一定是黑客, 更可能是小偷/强盗/中国官员
<iGnome> 这不是崂山道士嘛
<caoxiaomin> 那你们现在能入侵我的电脑吗
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 不能
<imadper> caoxiaomin: 去看eric的那篇经典的文章: 如何成为一名黑客
<tenzu> 我想黑了神的信用卡
 * huntxu 等 tenzu 的教程
<ofan_> backtrack
<imtxc> hi
<sevk> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 会议主席
<roylez> tenzu: 求神的信用卡号码
<tenzu> roylez: 有手机可以查
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子早
<roylez> tenzu: 这么高级？
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂乖
<tenzu> huntxu: 知道了手机号码, 然后顺藤摸瓜
<huntxu> tenzu: 我也要帽子
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须早
<tenzu> huntxu: 主席会赐给你的, amen
<huntxu> tenzu: 你跟師妹在一起呆久了，整天摸瓜的
<tenzu> huntxu: 建工的妹子, 是搞基的根源
<huntxu> tenzu: 這只是基數不足
<tenzu> huntxu: 质量也不行, 这么多年了, 还是这样
<huntxu> tenzu: 比如鄙校90%為女的北校區
<huntxu> tenzu: 一眼望去總有幾個出眾的
<tenzu> huntxu: 咱这儿一眼望去都是男的
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<huntxu> tenzu: 印象最深刻，和室友一起過去那邊，下課鈴一響，眼睛的盛宴就開始了
<huntxu> roylez: 廚男不用帶孩子？
<tenzu> 哦, 胡须被爆菊了
<huntxu> TAT
 * huntxu ((o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣)) roylez 
<roylez> huntxu: 知道神马叫做神拳无敌么
<tenzu> 顽强的反抗
<tenzu> 主席会放出神来咬胡须么?
<roylez> 神特傲娇，从来不好使
<tenzu> roylez: 戴上嚼子训练一段时间
<roylez> huntxu: 我已经把刚才那踢人的动作存成alias了
<roylez> iGnome: 同意不...
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 哪位大虾帮给我说一下怎么更新无线网卡的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371122 我的电脑是联想b470，有线是可以上网的，就是无线上不了网，无线不可用，我猜想应该是没用无线驱动，我的无线网卡是：Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter,我这段也上网找了很多方法，就是不行， 新手刚开 …
<roylez> tenzu: http://ki.ki.ki/files/2012/02/12/1588221d2b86851b1443056a0ed63e23.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 这是哪个天才想出来的啊
<tenzu> roylez: 搂腚
<huntxu> 下班就去買個吉娃娃
<huntxu> adam8157: adam8157_away 哪個是真的
<adam8157> huntxu: 都是
<roylez> huntxu: 摄像头呢？
<adam8157_away> ^^ 同意
<huntxu> roylez: 買回來戳瞎它的眼睛
<huntxu> roylez: 換個攝像頭進去
 * adam8157 周末两天都是起大早去参加救护员培训, 今天上午果断WFH了
<huntxu> adam8157: 這跟wfh沒看到有什麽關係...
<roylez> adam8157: 我昨天3点才睡
<roylez> adam8157: 懒就是懒
<adam8157> roylez: 那么晚 干啥呢
<roylez> adam8157: 尝试 mongodb ...
<adam8157> roylez: gaoji
<roylez> adam8157: 改了一堆代码，最终发现 mongomapper 这个包装还是很耗的
<adam8157> roylez: gaoji
 * tenzu 看到了好邪恶的gif
<adam8157> huntxu: wfh的话可以晚起一点啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 球
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 看上面主席给我发的
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6775e6b8tw1drz781bdhmj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 搂腚速度慢, 没办法
<adam8157> tenzu: 我成天刷无聊图的人, 这个早就看过le
<tenzu> roylez: 以前天大图书馆就有类似的地方, 那里我见到两个基友看titanic
<tenzu> adam8157: 你见多识广, 有博士潜质
<MeaCulpa> .
<jerry> 还是ubuntu 用户多啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<tenzu> 酷胖
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 腾猪，何事？
<adam8157> jerry: 这里头没几个
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 没事, 裤胖
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6284f414gw1ds0qo7yebcj.jpg
<jerry> adma8157，你们都是搞运维的吗？
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，Pikachu
<tenzu> 隐约以为是个裸女
<adam8157> jerry: 基本都不是
<roylez> tenzu: 脑袋拿远点就能看见
<adam8157> roylez: 这个碉堡了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/636e521cgw1ds0ou1x74wj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马又迟到
<tenzu> roylez: 摘了眼镜就行
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<palomino|working> 没迟到 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 要不要尝尝我的新必杀技？
 * palomino|working (・´ｪ`・)
 * palomino|working ╮(￣.￣)╭
<tenzu> 破马卖萌
<roylez> palomino|working: 那就留着下次吧...
<palomino|working> 太给面子了...
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 看在你一张马脸的份上...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也考虑退掉vps了，gae速度真是快爆了。
<roylez> 擦
<palomino|working> T_T
<tenzu> 破马一如既往的抚摸
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<palomino|working> 表示友好怎遭如此下场。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕可以留着 万一哪天gae全被封了
<roylez> gfrog: 你用GAE做代理？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有dotcloud，openshift
<gfrog> roylez: 啊，昨晚测试了下，速度很赞
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么12.04自带的remmina的剪贴板不能同步？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371126 11.10时自己安装的remmina剪贴板同步是没问题的，就是顶上的工具栏时常会消失掉比较不方便，最近装了12.04beta版后系统自带remmina作为远程桌面工具，用remmina时发现剪贴板不能够同步，而那个“关闭剪贴板同步”前面的 …
<gfrog> roylez: 不过没详细看代码，不知道是不是走的ssl
<roylez> gfrog: 我咋就不觉得很好呢
<iGnome> 人品问题
<gfrog> roylez: it's free!
<lmh_> gfrog, 你们去爬山了？
<roylez> gfrog: ssh可以下文件，gae很不稳定
<gfrog> lmh_:  yep
<gfrog> roylez: openshift应该能捣鼓出来ssh
<lmh_> 几个人？
<roylez> gfrog: 哪里有openshit的服务？
<gfrog> lmh_: 4
<gfrog> roylez: 嘛服务？
<gfrog> roylez: openshift是公有云。。。
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a3019510gw1ds0b2e9a1sj.jpg
<jyfl987> 那个mininet有点意思
<roylez> gfrog: 一点都不看好openshift/cloudfoundry这种把语言面cover得太广的
<gfrog> roylez: 我怀疑openshift准备继续打社区牌。。
<roylez> gfrog: 打基友牌？
<gfrog> roylez: @@
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你有免费的openshift用？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 人人都可以有啊
<roylez> gfrog: openshift就靠你和 adam8157 的大力支持了
<jyfl987> gfrog: why?
<jyfl987> 额 靠他两个支持么 我爬
<iGnome> openshit? lol
<jyfl987> 我怕
<roylez> jyfl987: 类似 heroku 的
<iGnome> shit吧
<roylez> jyfl987: openshift打的是基友牌啊
<fengya90> 我在吗/
<iGnome> 啥破名字
<roylez> jyfl987: lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: roylez https://openshift.redhat.com/app/
<sevk> gfrog ⇪ t: OpenShift by Red Hat
<jyfl987> roylez: 我有点怕 他两个自己的blog都不架那上面
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<roylez> fengya90: 你不在
<fengya90> 难道我掉线了
<fengya90> roylez: 多谢
<roylez> fengya90: 你已经挂了，有事向神 iGnome 询问
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧，我有空捣鼓一个blog上去好了，lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 虽然我自己的bot神马的都在dotcloud上
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是做个demo 而是要把自己的blog放在上面用 否则的话 你说什么都没用 群众的眼睛是雪亮的
<roylez> gfrog: 看了下，居然有人往上放 wordpress..... 果然是openshit...
<gfrog> jyfl987: @@
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们那个有什么特色的service?
<gfrog> roylez: wp很shit嘛？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 似乎目前无限流量。。
<jyfl987> wp好俗
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我说功能上的 比如数据库支持什么 还有什么别的服务没有
<fengya90> roylez: iGnome是什么，网站？没找到
<jyfl987> 别告诉我只有程序运行空间 没有数据库哈
 * gfrog 表示自己的blog也是wp
<roylez> iGnome: 神
<CyrusYzGTt> openshift貌似有數據庫的，，
<mmfei-h> 今天刚到thinkpad笔记本键盘，从经往后我在公司就要开始hasee笔记本+thinkpad键盘的风骚搭配了T.T
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们这文档做得可够烂的了 死活找不到我说的那种文档的入口
<mmfei-h> 唉。。公司不给自带笔记本。。。
<roylez> mmfei-h: 海信？ hasee 是啥
<mmfei-h> 神舟
<mmfei-h> hasee == 神舟
<gfrog> jyfl987: 貌似有，不过不知道最新进展，哈哈。据说支持了mysql http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/OpenShift/2.0/html/User_Guide/index.html
<sevk> gfrog ⇪ t: User Guide
<roylez> mmfei-h: 哦，神舟... 度苦海用的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 登录以后才有help，擦，我去提bug
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 真坑爹啊
<mmfei-h> 主席啊，我这是没辙啊。。。我想自带笔记本的。。。
<mmfei-h> 公司不给
<mmfei-h> 只能折中一下了
 * gfrog openshift在win里面竟然需要cygwin才能用。。 果然是码农出品的产品哪。。。
<mmfei-h> 神舟的键盘超级难用
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我去访问不需要登录 关键是你要把这文档放到openshift那页面上 不要藏在你司的某个角落里
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啥？cygwin?\
<iGnome> 目前已支持java,perl,python,perl,ruby五种编程语言。很赞的rh语法。
<iGnome> ç ´rh
<jyfl987> gfrog: 原来你们有mongodb支持 这个倒是有点意思
<MeaCulpa> rh啥语法...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ]
<MeaCulpa> [ ]
<iGnome> 神经语法。没逻辑的。仔细看。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 写这句的是行政人员 凑个数呢
<iGnome> lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我提bug去了，我自己都忍不了了。。
<MeaCulpa> lol
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们还是好好参考下GAE吧  虽然GAE也2 不过你们总算比他们多个东西 就是支持mongodb
<gfrog> iGnome: 你在哪看到这句的？
<iGnome> 把bot都挂上面。以后黑客们就安全了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我插不上话啊，在openshift眼里，我也只是个普通用户。。。
<iGnome> gfrog: 破百度百科。
<gfrog> iGnome: 。。。
<richardlxc> 有用emacs的吗
<iGnome> 难道除开rh的人，还有人去维护这词条？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 主要是你是同厂的 不好意思开骂
<richardlxc> w3m浏览网页出现乱码
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<richardlxc> emacs中如何用irc\
<MeaCulpa> 自己长的东西骂起来才带劲
<MeaCulpa> s/长/长
<MeaCulpa> omg sunpinyin
<richard> hello
<richard> i am using erc:)
<iGnome> 酷胖整天想着长。
<Guest87708> 哈哈
<sevk> richard, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> You can forward remote ports on your server to your workstation to make it easier to manage various services, such as MySQL. The rhc-port-forward command provides a wrapper for the ssh command, and determines which remote ports should be forwarded to your workstation.
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们还支持port转向 额
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。 果然是码农产品啊。。。
<richardlxc> 在emacs中用w3m出现乱码
<richardlxc> 该如何解决？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这产品 专坑程序员 满纸的java味 果然和我们不是一个体系的
<jyfl987> 什么东西都要自己搞个工具 还好没要求用ant
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 支持port forwarding的理由有点怪
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: debug而已
<gfrog> jyfl987: 重新围观了一下丫的页面，还是不去报bug了，八成他们有想法把文档也限制住，擦。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是mysql烂
<gfrog> jyfl987: 貌似RHEL的文档从rh主页上也是很难找到链接的？
<iGnome> 嗯。打倒java
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看他的举例 mysql转发 其实就是他们没有提供批量数据上载工具 所以让你可以转发mysql到本机已经有数据的数据库
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Enterprise了你还要文档？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 坚决打到 踏上一脚
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 唉。。。
<jyfl987> rh和apache都被java给淹没了
<gfrog> jyfl987: @@ 不看文档了，反正身后就是他们组，有问题直接呼叫支援好了。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是有shell么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 敝司还有python。。
<iGnome> 直接呼叫支援.. MeaCulpa 想到et没。field op
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你是不入流的role
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: py1.5
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 请问screenlets的更多插件哪里下载的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371130 我点击获取更多的插件。在官网上找不到有什么别的插件下载，看到好多screenshots,羡慕啊～～请帮帮小菜鸟。谢谢朋友们 统计信息: 发表于 由 ufilson — 2012-04-16 11:05
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 又不是标准ssh工具
<gfrog> jyfl987: java只是那么一小撮不明真相的，广大人民群众还是很喜爱python的，哈哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我最近尝试了下 mosh 还不错 不知道哪家提供这个
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 那玩意还能用嘛。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 可惜你地位低啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL6.2不是py2.5么
<iGnome> 嘎嘛地位高了，也是墙头草。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 2.6
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦？我这里怎么是2.5...
<MeaCulpa> POWER架构的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。。。 还有这差别？
<gfrog> 我去查查
<jyfl987> gfrog: 话说你后面那个组服务器不少啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 在EC2上
<MeaCulpa> 贵司既然还用BugZilla, 对pl也有爱吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 敝司没iaas，短板
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，对，前几年流传下来的很多工具都是pl的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 一个云架在另一个云上 这种服务让人实在是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: python/2.6.6/29.el6/ppc/python-2.6.6-29.el6.ppc.rpm 确实是2.6啊
<MeaCulpa> o....我记错了大概
<iGnome> gfrog: 应该假设一个流媒体服务器，当成例子。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这倒也没啥，提供稳定IaaS服务的代价太高了
<iGnome> 再搞些新颖的媒体放上面。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 但是云服务是按照资源消耗计费的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 目前很多云服务底层不都用ec2嘛
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那是因为那些云服务并不面向开发者
<gfrog> iGnome: 例如某岛国动作片嘛？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 比如dropbox他面对他客户计费并不算cpu消耗
<iGnome> 可以
<gfrog> jyfl987: 矮油，我说的是那些PaaS啦
<gfrog> jyfl987: heroku也是在ec2上的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哪家公司能像google或者amazon那样提供强大无比又稳定可靠的物理服务器群。。。
<L-----D> ms？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以我不觉得heroku有多好 他现在火只不过是: 1,好多像阿蛋这样的人只是冲着免费去的 2,deploy快点而已  网站一旦上了一些规模 那些网站铁定会迁移到ec上去自己搞了 但你云服务本来不就是为了让他扩大规模也不用迁移么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们这样的还不如提供方案 基于ec2就行了
<L-----D> heroku有免费的了？
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<gfrog> jyfl987: PaaS本来就是卖方案啊，让用户可以不考虑服务器结构，专心应用。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 大家考虑的层次不一样
<GNUdog> adam8157: 啦啦啦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: google和Amazon都不提供物理服务器群
<gfrog> jyfl987: 当然这个概念还能炒多少年，我也表示怀疑。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 但是这个也叫云 很忽悠 而且最后结果也不会跟预期一样 不管你怎么做 你总归是做生意 做生意就要讲回报 老忽悠怎么行
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我指的IaaS，底下肯定是一大坨物理服务器的。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我想接个"噜噜噜" 感觉又有点不对...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 接吧，没事儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: IaaS那叫集成商了，不是G,M那种，是你我这种
<gfrog> adam8157: GNUdog 当当当挺对的吧？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不对
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 迷糊
 * MeaCulpa 给可口可乐某市场部老板写了个email,质问其为何不在上海推出瓶装Diet Coke
 * adam8157 切, 洗脸刷牙吃饭去公司了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 迷糊吧，你想转做忽悠了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 几年前写的？
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 很早就有了，好吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: nope，口齿不够伶俐，只能被忽悠
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你看我连 jyfl987 都忽悠不住。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: :-) 你忽悠不了我很正常 不要灰心
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 5 60 / 60 / 24 / 265 /p 年前
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 上海一直没有
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 不是吧…
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 这是地域歧视
<GNUdog> 上海人那么喜欢吃甜得
<richard`> hehe
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 你这是误解
<richard`> emacs很好用啊
<GNUdog> 上次去上海，连麻辣烫都是带甜味了，瞬间就 Orz 了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 上海人不喜欢甜的
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 川味本来就有点偏甜
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 那是你进了二店了，再说麻辣烫是上海的么 。。。
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 那麻辣烫为啥是甜得…
<jyfl987> 我讨厌麻的
<richard`> me to
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 上海人用糖来入味
<jyfl987> 所以我还是喜欢湖南那边的菜多点
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 北京的就是麻辣的啊
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 扯淡
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 北京无辣
<GNUdog> jyfl987: 某些才带甜
<MeaCulpa> 北京毫无辣菜
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 你来试试看，辣不辣
<iGnome> 狗狗的味觉系统不完善。
<L-----D> 北京明显比上海辣
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 我来吃遍了了
<L-----D> 上海口味偏淡啊
<GNUdog> 亲眼目睹很多湖南的同学，吃的流眼泪
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 另外还有个原因  如果你舌头被烫了的话 短时期内尝任何东西都感觉有点偏甜
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋你竟然不用fetchmail？
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 而且，上海说北京的不辣…毫无说服力
<jyfl987> 阿蛋用的什么？
<MeaCulpa> 糖，是用来调味的。尤其是卤味，用糖来帮助卤附着
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 北京比上海辣的多些，但不算辣
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 总之不是上海带甜味的
<tenzu> 辣子吃多了菊花疼
<MeaCulpa> 糖，是用来调味的。尤其是卤味，用糖来帮助卤附着,有些地方不懂这个道理，做的卤味不入味
<MeaCulpa> 比如我在山东路边摊吃的酱油蛋，就是白色的
<jyfl987> 我喜欢又咸又辣又冷的 所以最适合的就是 早餐吃的腌辣椒
<MeaCulpa> 他们不懂用糖来入味
 * jyfl987 靠 口水出来了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，灵
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Jalapano
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 上海菜甜，只是入味的副作用
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 其他地方的就没有像上海那么喜欢用糖
<GNUdog> 这是个实事…
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 就好像湘菜号称很辣，其实呢，是先用盐破坏你的口腔粘膜，然后就感觉辣了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 是
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 所以北方卤味做的不好
<MeaCulpa> 不入味
<jyfl987> 对了 上周五看到地铁上屏幕重启卡住 竟然是  cyrix的芯片
<tenzu> 喜欢麻辣, 尤其是麻
<MeaCulpa> 要浪费更多酱油
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 恩，我也喜欢麻
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我觉得北方卤味做得不好有很大原因是水的问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 上海地铁是国内最早的RH Linux 用户
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我自己炒菜必须得有花椒
<jyfl987> 北京这的豆腐不揭豆油皮的 但是照样不好吃 无非就是水 和点卤的东西
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不善于用糖也是原因
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有了糖就容易挂糊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 腌辣椒好像要加糖 我见过他们在饭店里小碟子装的 都上点白糖
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 好像是，可能泡菜都需要吧
<MeaCulpa> 酵母要糖
<MeaCulpa> 细菌需要食物吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 腌辣椒真不错
<jyfl987> 好像是 酵母是厌氧型的
<jyfl987> 似乎厌氧型的需要糖份
<MeaCulpa> 而且
<MeaCulpa> 加糖以后，那些喜氧的就被抑制了
<MeaCulpa> 糖是很好的防腐剂
<MeaCulpa> 效果超过盐
<MeaCulpa> 盐基本只是除水，防腐效果不强
<jyfl987> 我家里离魔都也不远
<jyfl987> 口味却差这么多
<jyfl987> 杭州的都已经很清淡了
 * MeaCulpa 小时候没事就那爸妈烹调书看
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 苏州甜
<tenzu> 两个美食技术帝
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 上海的吃苏州，无锡之类，甜的受不了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这事挺奇怪 为何就这个地方的人喜欢甜呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，杭州清淡，上海的喜欢挂糊，浓油赤酱，丫的油腻的不的了
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，苏锡帮是八大菜系之一，甜
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我也喜欢啊 我是土包子 就喜欢吃肘子这样的菜  那个不也是
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 肘子~~
<MeaCulpa> 上海人烧出来的肘子都是黑的了...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 江南肉类少，原料次，只能靠调味了。北方原料好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 尤其游牧民族，北京菜就是典型的受游牧影响的，讲究原料好，调味无所谓
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不见得啊 北方吃牛羊肉多 猪肉并不见得比南方好哪里去
<MeaCulpa> 猪肉本来就不是中国人传统食物
<MeaCulpa> 羊肉自古一直是主要肉食
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 猪肉大不咋的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 帝都吃肉不错，原料好
<MeaCulpa> 魔都要买个不注水的牛肉都很贵了
<m0ugly> vegetarian中文怎么说
<iGnome> 啥。猪肉古人不吃？
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 素食主义这？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 古人以羊肉为主
<m0ugly> 是的
<iGnome> 你想象的吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 中国古代，中原是主流啊，南方都是蛮子，没史料
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EEEE
<m0ugly> 你说的第一汉子怎么念？
<iGnome> lol 一句话完了。
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<iGnome> oneIeaf: 你谁啊。一边去。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我看的食品科学书比你看的IT技术书都要多几倍
<iGnome> 多了，也是yy
<oneIeaf> iGnome: 你觉得呢？除了我还有哪个
<oneIeaf> iGnome: 这个山寨马甲一直是我专用的。
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 素食主义者分好几种，具体我也不懂
<iGnome> 黑脸？
<iGnome> 把你提了
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 有可以吃鱼的，有可以吃蛋蛋的，有可以吃奶的，有都不能吃的
<iGnome> 北方才放羊，南方养猪。
<adam8157> jyfl987: gfrog 用的offlineimap + msmtp
<iGnome> 北方是外族
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 不过总的来说，别听西方人胡扯，他们都是牛奶喝大的，跟着他们素食，只有你面黄肌瘦的份
<iGnome> 被侵略的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 中原
<ofan_> ⏎
<iGnome> 早不是中原了
<iGnome> 都混血了
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 貌似有很多词汇，精确描述
<m0ugly> 我不喝牛奶，也不吃蛋
<ofan_> ⏎⏎⏎
<GNUdog> iGnome: eeeeeee
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 最牛的是不吃任何动物制品的
<roylez> GNUdog: 好久不见，G狗
<MeaCulpa> 基狗一直在啊
<GNUdog> roylez: 好久不见，ry主席
 * MeaCulpa 蛙狗不分...
<huntxu> roylez: 我也要帽子
<roylez> GNUdog: 以后基狗就是你的官方代号了...
<huntxu> 名字排在前面就是拉轟
<GNUdog> roylez: 你好，乳摇主席
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: +1
<m0ugly> MeaCulpa, 你说的在中国有什么名字？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我说电脑怎么有流量在动呢。原来是上周放的电台一直在播....
<roylez> huntxu: 我的帽子
<oneIeaf> huntxu: HX
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GNUdog http://youtu.be/2Rmbj3G6lyw
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y YouTube - Dancing and Boobs in SKYRIM
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE，你居然不知道我是哪个?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<GNUdog> oneIeaf: 叶叶～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Breast Physics
<oneIeaf> GNUdog:不是，我是山寨的。
<GNUdog> -.-
<MeaCulpa> m0ugly: 不知
<oneIeaf> 其实我是扯蛋兄
<huntxu> chattan嘛
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 没看出来什么看点啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blog.jpl-consulting.com/2012/04/why-i-wont-sign-your-nda/
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Programmer for Hire » Why I Won’t Sign Your NDA
<huntxu> 有木有拼錯
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 物理，乳摇
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 游戏里基本都这么夸张的吧
<oneIeaf> huntxu: HX真了解我
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 正在听 .977 hitz channel ，居然听到后面有人在说话。。。估计是电台的人
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 游戏本不是这样的，是玩家...
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请问swatch能不能过滤远程主机的日志？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371137 今天刚接触到swatch，在本地测试成功。 请问它能不能配合其他工具对远程主机上的日志进行过滤？ 我看到有个-p参数，不过打ssh命令无效，我用--examine=192.168.0.1:/root/abc 这种地址栏也无效。 真心求教了 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈哈
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 最近在干嘛
<oneIeaf> huntxu: 好久没有看到过你了
<huntxu> oneIeaf: 你很久沒來了好伐
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 这个系列的游戏有个传统，发行后几个月会被联邦拿出来重新定级
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NDA... 我算是有个NDA
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 一直没玩过 skyrim
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 哦，我倒是最近流连于一个美女环绕的浴室...
<GNUdog> -.-
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-party-2-yuan-polo-villae-mens-gray-and-black-striped-shirt-polo-m-code.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 白菜党：POLO VILLAE 男士白灰条纹POLO衫（M码）　2元包邮 » 什么值得买
<huntxu> KOEI的三國志12出來了 = =
<huntxu> 相比之下天朝的游戲產業就是渣...
<roylez> huntxu: 三国志吃了12代的光荣也是渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 人家渣得幸福啊...
<huntxu> roylez: 周末玩了預覽版...
<huntxu> 感覺比11還贊...
<roylez> 你的口味真独特。不是说这个搞神马妖蛾子的即时战略去了么
<imtxc> 昨天一晚上看完了天涯的《鬼压床》
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老气了点
<imtxc> 再求推荐个类似的小说。
<roylez> huntxu: 话说回来，你用神马电脑玩的？wine？
<huntxu> roylez: 顯然windows7
<huntxu> roylez: 台式機上裝的，就用來做兩件事情，看視頻和玩游戲...
<roylez> huntxu: 你果然已经是成功人士了。都用windows了
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<huntxu> roylez: PES2011這個賽季35場已經刷了47個進球了...
<L-----D> huntxu, 出来了？
<L-----D> 破解也出了？
<huntxu> adam8157_away: ^^來PES吧
<MeaCulpa> 我爸妈家win7看DV拍的东西都卡，下个mplayer不好用，自带的播放器没音频解码
<huntxu> L-----D: 試玩，正式版20號發布
<L-----D> :o
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 看成拍的AV的东西...
<L-----D> 根据以往禁言
<L-----D> 经验
<huntxu> L-----D: 值得一玩
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪还在用苹果机？
<L-----D> 一开始ai都很弱
<L-----D> 虽然上一代连加强版的ai也很弱
<L-----D> 玩到后面感觉已经变成塔防了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2iogxb2v51rtzsg1o1_1280.png
<roylez> huntxu: https://imgur.com/oH1Ly
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y One of the first known pictures from 9/11 - Imgur
<mayli> j
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/tlm5G.jpg
<mayli> m..............................................
<iGnome> roylez bot
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/3Fw0s.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: https://imgur.com/k0r5B
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Having the ride of his life... - Imgur
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/WfVDw.jpg
<iGnome> 冷死
<roylez> iGnome: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1s1ijj1Ok1r67k03o2_500.png
<iGnome> nnnd kick bot
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/wMerM
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y I found this ad at the vet... - Imgur
<iGnome> MeaCulpa:  roylez 在讽刺你
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/wczvx.jpg
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上古的以狗肉为主  上古那时候猪肉就跟现在大熊猫肉一样珍贵 当然野猪倒是有打到 但那时候饮食是好吃肥肉 所以你看有些词叫 膏腴 什么的都是形容肥肉的 但是羊肉呢 也是个难得的肉 所以 鱼+羊 = 鲜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/WAN9g.png
<roylez> jyfl987: 三个人 http://i.imgur.com/Ca7LN.jpg
<jyfl987> roylez: not funny
<roylez> iGnome: http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/04/13/stormchaser/lg.05.jpg
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 狗肉？农具啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你情马 https://imgur.com/NZpzV
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y This hippo has more game than me... - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 上古吃狗肉和古代吃牛肉，当代吃拖拉机一个概念吧
<roylez> iGnome: https://imgur.com/C0gDB
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y A perfect toy for the kids! - Imgur
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/wocuU.gif
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 古代狗是以人类粪便和垃圾喂食的，吃的甚至不如猪。 一般加高的房子，底楼是狗舍，上面住人，废物直接排下
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 扯淡 汉朝樊侩是做啥的你晓得吧  屠狗的 那时候可没有屠猪的 因为家猪就那么几头 老百姓吃不到 野猪倒不需要专门职业去杀
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 樊哙那不是上古了，那是农耕初具规模了，基本是吃羊肉鸡肉为主了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说的这种楼的概念 要比较湿热的地方才可能
<jyfl987> 反正那时候吃狗肉很普遍
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 樊哙也不是啥高尚职业，再说樊哙职业屠狗，貌似也没说过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/KuykM.jpg
<jyfl987> 不过没有几个人吃牛肉的 lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这历史素养真是
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说樊哙职业屠狗，恰恰是要形容词人没底线
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说樊哙职业屠狗，就是要给人印象，恰恰是要形容此人人没底线，连狗肉都大吃
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 扯淡 就是那时候吃狗肉比较多而已 所以就有这个职业
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就和古龙形容李大嘴吃人肉一样，吓唬人的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 再说了 汉朝的历史书 说汉朝的开国将军 为何要贬低他呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: MeaCulpa 所以鸿门宴上项羽才送猪肘子给那谁吃嘛？ 貌似就是樊哙？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 写历史不是写小说 大佬
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是贬低嘛，说他勇猛嘛
<jyfl987> 你不要把演义当正史
<MeaCulpa> 没啥作证的历史
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/zqgQV.jpg
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要把史记跟古龙小说一样看 那司马迁白阉了
<MeaCulpa> 狗肉的确吃得多，但有条件当然吃羊肉
<MeaCulpa> 穷人没条件嘛
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，你们在讨论啥
<fengya90> 都是大神
<jyfl987> gfrog: 项羽送的是生的 这才体现出樊侩的野蛮 如果是熟的 那就另外一回事
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 司马迁写的东西恰恰是缺乏佐证的，你搬出来点炎帝皇帝蚩尤的证据来，你把夏朝的年表画出来我看看？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 其实我想问的是一国宴上才送一猪肘子。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国那段是文字历史匮乏，无法佐证
<dddyyyyyyyy> 在讨论史记？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 中国的所谓历史，靠司马迁一个人吹的，太多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 司马迁用的是走访 又不是他自己经历过的 你非要强调证据 那只有在古代发明摄像机才行
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 考古根本没有支持
<iGnome> 没佐证，但是肯定符合当时的社会情形嘛。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你说现在要是人民大会堂里办宴会，一人送一猪肘子。。。 啧啧，真二。
<iGnome> 支持讨论吃肉
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我没说不吃狗肉嘛，只是百姓吃不起羊肉，只好找狗咯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我也觉得司马迁大忽悠。。。
<iGnome> 咋不讨论吃猪肉的事情。
<jyfl987> gfrog: :-) 一人送个熊猫崽子？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 八成那时候的史记跟现在的三国演义差不多。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那玩意长得跟耗子似的。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 司马迁掺杂了太多的个人主观在史记了，还自称什么太史公，太不要脸了
<iGnome> 如果背离当时的社会，也不会流传下来。 gfrog
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 吃猪肉是次要的，这家猪怎么培育出来的的哦啊是有意思的
<MeaCulpa> 司马迁写的，基本是符合汉朝社会的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你误解了历史的作用 历史就是记录 对史官只要求你如实记 没有要求你去考证
<iGnome> 我认为猪肉，应该一直都吃
<dddyyyyyyyy> 写历史不应掺杂太多的个人观点在里面
<gfrog> iGnome: 流传下来的只是跟领导阶级的主体思想一致的。
<MeaCulpa> 但是我一直认为，那么着重的写樊哙屠狗，是另有原因的
<gfrog> iGnome: 那些不同的声音都被遮盖住啦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好比现在 说政治局如何如何 如果史官在现在 那他就记录联播放的对博书记的处理就行了 至于内幕怎样 那不是史官的责任
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说实在的，也没啥其他肉好吃了...
<iGnome> 难道你说当时，吃肉这事情，还领导和群众观点不一致？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 关键是史官不能自己无缘无故编个新闻出来
<iGnome> 讨论猪肉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 编的合领导心意即可 :)
<MeaCulpa> 猪肉没啥好讨论
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不要拿现在人的操守你套古人
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 怀疑当年那个时代还可以吃吃鹿肉兔肉之类的玩意
<iGnome> 猪的养殖，几千年了啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...你这话...我无话可说了，哈哈 :)
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那时候穷逼怕是吃不上肉的 你别空想了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是野味
<iGnome> 估计养殖比较贵。不如野生的打了吃
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，猪很奇妙啊
<iGnome> 以前，动物比人多。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 土地都是有主的 就是猎户 打了个猎物也是想换钱干别的了
<iGnome> lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: jyfl987 即便是史官有操守，书出来之后大boss依然可以改，抄书印书的权利在丫们手里
<dddyyyyyyyy> 据说猪的智商是动物里比较高的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 以前人油水少 喜欢吃肥肉 现在颠倒过来了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 原因很简单
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那穷逼吃啥？
<iGnome> 嘎嘛吃虫子
<jyfl987> gfrog: 大boss总要挂的 以前又没有脑电波探测 人家藏个书你咋知道
<jyfl987> gfrog: 吃素菜呗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在算野味，当年怕是主流吧。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以娶老婆是大事啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蔬菜的很多营养需要油脂来转化，我国是素食居多，所以需要油腻的肥肉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 比如胡萝卜素和维生素A
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你忘了秦始皇焚书坑儒外加我朝破四旧了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这么就很好理解为啥古人喜欢吃肥肉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好理论 可是当时那些大官可不是素食居多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 营养需要，肉少
<jyfl987> gfrog: 始皇帝的封书坑儒可比不上我朝
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你看现在的大官，肉为主了，还是照样油腻
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在人如此，当时人没这个觉悟的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 举个例子，说明有这种现象而已
<MeaCulpa> 别说其他的，只说吃
<MeaCulpa> 禁止政治
<MeaCulpa> 只谈吃！
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 家猪是个大发明啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你可见历史书没细看 封书坑儒 只是把书收到中央图书馆 多余的烧了 秦博士还是可以看的 有backup
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢吃狗肉。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 无论怎样，野猪的肉质，猎取难度，都不适合食用，怎么会被人类弄得这样...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 狗吃的太杂...品种也杂，少吃为妙
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一个人看哪够，人又不是虫族
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 野猪几乎是哺乳动物里的人类头号杀手，超过狼了都
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啥意思？ 容易变异？
<MeaCulpa> 当然，人类也是野猪的头号杀手
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 选择性育种太久，有点妖
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑是野猪比较二，被人一激，就掉陷阱里了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 狗不是野生动物，又不像猪，牛，羊那么稳定
<richardlxc> 大家用emacs的多吗
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可能...但是野猪杀死的人太多了
<MeaCulpa> richardlxc: 不用
<hoxily> richardlxc, vimer am i
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 中华田园犬还是很多的，长的快又大只。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 养的也多...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这品种不错~
<MeaCulpa> 貌似大部分游牧民族忌讳吃狗肉
<MeaCulpa> 貌似西方人比较反感韩国人中国人吃
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 北方人表示接触过的蒙古族和满族都对吃狗肉表示相当淡定。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，朝鲜族人民做的狗肉那更是一绝啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 蒙古人也吃？哇塞
<hoxily> MeaCulpa, 忌讳猪肉?
<MeaCulpa> 又一个吃拖拉机的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 蒙古人咋就不吃呢。
<MeaCulpa> hoxily: 不忌讳
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 大概吧...蒙古人不用狗？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 当年还有说法是满族人不吃狗肉呢，我问过身边的几个满族人，都没这讲究了。
<adam8157_away> huntxu: 你太高手了
<MeaCulpa> 可能把，蒙古这边游牧的手段高，不怎么依靠狗了，不像欧洲人技术落后，依靠狗多一些
<MeaCulpa> 狗肉有啥好吃呢...除了皮...
<zer4tul> 满人吃狗
<jyfl987> 擦 居然给老子laag了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 欧洲山地多，人骑马爬起来木有狗快。 不像我朝塞外，都是大草原啊，狗扔进去直接看不见了，还哪能去追羊/马
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这倒也是 好的草场都是很高的草的
<jyfl987> Google’s Sergey Brin: China, SOPA, Facebook Threaten the ‘Open Web’
<jyfl987> ^_^  cb的新闻也有阉割的 MeaCulpa
<dddyyyyyyyy> rfc都是英文，不想看。。。
<jyfl987> rtf质量 良莠不齐的
<jyfl987> rfc
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4987
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y RFC 4987 - TCP SYN Flooding Attacks and Common Mitigations
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :) 有点道理，哈哈
<cfy|debian> 编译了好久。。。
<cfy|debian> 终于有了gnome....
<cfy|debian> 用了下，还是删掉把。。。
<ofan> cfy|debian: 蛋疼不
<ofan> cfy|debian: 人生就这么葬送在编译里了
<cfy|debian> ofan: 现在是有这种感觉了。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是所有人都盯着编译输出看得
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 浪费的只有电而已
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 编译的时候基本看不了别的
<ofan> å¹²
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 谁叫你要用电脑干？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 而且你要装完才能继续怎么 办
<MeaCulpa> 不会用其他的么？比如下体之类么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是你的distro烂...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我要上个网,得编译半年才能上
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...你啥机器啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 这太扯淡了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我刚做好lfs的机器就可以上网
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu吧...
<MeaCulpa> 摊上了稀有的网卡估计
<jyfl987> 那能怪谁
<palomino|working> 稀有怪！
<jyfl987> 谁叫你支持那些不支持linux的网卡了
<jyfl987> 你支持他 就是助长他们 活该
<jyfl987> 我现在都不买maxwell的网卡了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<piggybox> maxwell不是一种咖啡么 -_-
<MeaCulpa> 还有磁盘，光盘...
<dddyyyyyyyy> 法语版的gossip girl
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 应该不是一家公司吧，像雅马哈那样既做钢琴又做摩托的nb公司比较很少
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gentoo不就这样
<ofan> jyfl987: 要看网页
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gentoo讲究自动化，讲究有计划
<ofan> 要装个qt程序先编译一遍qt
<jyfl987> piggybox: 还是个人
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我一直以为那不是一家公司...Yamaha
<jyfl987> ofan: netsurf装下不就行了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo你睡觉的时候可以从Qt编到KDE
<ofan> jyfl987: gentoo人讲究的是编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 编译只是副作用
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说的正是编译netsurf
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大白天的等着编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是你没计划好
<ofan> jyfl987: 能看youtube?
<ofan> jyfl987: console下的?
<MeaCulpa> 大白天等编译，恰恰是ubuntu所为...
<jyfl987> ofan: 我老实说 你自己机器烂不要怪别的 我机器上是 alias make='make -j15' 的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这怎么计划,一般谁知道程序会依赖什么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo帮你梳理依赖啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你用Gentoo么...
<ofan> jyfl987: 你机器好,给我5分钟编译遍boost看看
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我就想装完马上能用
<ofan> 不要等着去计划
<MeaCulpa> ofan: liveCD
<jyfl987> ofan: 关键这种东西你安装系统时候就要装了 为何要等到现在才装？
<piggybox> 我只用gentoo当服务器，编译花不了多少时间，上GUI就比较蛋疼了
<jyfl987> ofan: 难道你的系统就只有kernel?
<ofan> jyfl987: 有些你是不会默认装的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo也有LiveCD, 也可以来我Sabayon门...
<ofan> jyfl987: 难道你装完系统就有qt,boost
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 有
<jyfl987> ofan: 这就回到刚才说的了 你出门的时候 晚上的时候不会编译装一个？
<ofan> 直接能用chrome?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我15min装完的Gentoo就有
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 编译?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 干嘛要编译？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我也想问
<jyfl987> ofan: 我从来不用qt系 我的系统里 显然会把gtk那些东西给装上 现在没几个用xlib写的程序
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说过了，编译只是副作用
<ofan> 所以我能不编译就不编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我装完系统，看到不爽的包，我才编译
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 副作用太大了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊，但是要用chrome，真的不用编译
<jyfl987> ofan: 你以为gentoo就是只能编译 额 喜欢编译的其实是我们这些lfs爱好者
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 15min装完的是大家的Gentoo, 你要是觉得大家的Gentoo和你的心意，你可以永不编译。
<ofan> jyfl987: 用gentoo都喜欢编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你要是觉得不合心意，你可以编译
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo只是给你选择
<jyfl987> ofan: 更土用户有二进制包的
<ofan> jyfl987: 二进制包太老
<MeaCulpa> ofan: lfs用户才是喜欢编译的
<MeaCulpa> 我是编译的烦了，才换Gentoo的
<jyfl987> 那 我这才是真正的编译爱好者
<jyfl987> lfs lol
<ofan> 但疼的才去lfs
<MeaCulpa> 用Debian的时候编译了十几个包，丫的烦死了，忍不住了去Gentoo
<ofan> 还不如自己写os玩
<huntxu> adam8157: 另外還有24個助攻
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥
<huntxu> adam8157: pes
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋就24了
<tenzu> roylez: 还是苹果机
<tenzu> 斗篷来了
<huntxu> adam8157: 35場，47球24助攻
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 29歲，能力值98
<huntxu> adam8157: 拿了9個world footballer了...
<lerosua> tenzu:  博士好
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • Oracle 11g 安装界面中文乱码！全是“” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371147 ss.png 什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichun19960112 — 2012-04-16 13:31
<tenzu> lerosua: 斗篷女子
<lerosua> tenzu:  博士就是博士，一出手就让我无法招架
<huntxu> 疼博士就是這樣推倒妹子的麽
 * tenzu 真想练练主席的新必杀技
<jyfl987> lerosua: 斗篷上下都是嘴 你当然说不过他了
<roylez> tenzu: kquan      kick $0 o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣)
<lerosua> jyfl987:  现在只混irc了啊，害我得上这来看你
<roylez> tenzu: 果断开练啊
<roylez> lerosua: 斗篷混神马去了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你10年前有没有混过国内irc?
<jyfl987> lerosua: 现在全力工作了
<lerosua> roylez:  混日子
<tenzu> 哦, 成功了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 错过了那时代真可惜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 163聊天室那种...
<huntxu> tenzu: 我的帽子
<lerosua> jyfl987:  屁话，全力工作那你还在irc上？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那时候我们都自己做机器人在irc干架的
<tenzu> huntxu: 坚决不给你报复的机会
<jyfl987> lerosua: 全力工作的意思是不用鼠标了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 高玩呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我那时候内存和硬盘都分不清
<jyfl987> lerosua: 我有两个屏幕 一个开着irssi/ogg123/alsamixer 另外一个屏幕开着 Xephyr 里面是我的工作环境
<lerosua> jyfl987:  我早就不用鼠标了。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你用脚踏板？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: -_-!
<ofan_> 单开alsamixer..
<lerosua> jyfl987:  我用mbp，触摸板
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我15年前就拿龟头语言画图了，到现在还不是这鸟样...
<jyfl987> lerosua: 没前途 你怎么跑来irc混了？
<lerosua> jyfl987:  这不来看你嘛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: alsa有没有什么hit-n-run的播放程序？
<ofan_> lerosua: mbp,触摸板+1
<MeaCulpa> ofan: aplay那样
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 啥意思
<lerosua> jyfl987:  没你顶两句，我饭都吃不好，觉也不好睡了
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我家里系统，dsp文件要跑一遍播放器之类才有用
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 太复杂了，不说了，有一次手痒上了pulseaudio, alsa就乱了
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: alsa就行
<jyfl987> lerosua: 那你工作呢 可以私聊
 * LeithWong 各位 请教个问题 我编译的时候出现这个问题 undefined reference to `snappy::RawUncompress(char const*, unsigned int, char*)' 一般怎么解决
<ofan_> LeithWong: 不要编译
<lerosua> jyfl987:  没啥进展。还在等待
<LeithWong> ofan_: 什么意思呢
<ofan_> LeithWong: 直接装二进制包
<jyfl987> 系统调用的耗时真可怕
<huntxu> LeithWong: 少了鏈接的庫吧
<LeithWong> ofan_: 在最后link的时候出现的 刚那个东西没有二进制包 直接下源码编译的
<LeithWong> ofan_: apache mesos
<ofan_> LeithWong: 啥东西
<ofan_> 两个东西？
<LeithWong> 一个
<LeithWong> ofan_: mesos
<LeithWong> 不会写make之类的东西 但是我又装了snappy 不知道怎么 连接的时候找不到这个了就
<LeithWong> huntxu: 我看了我系统里边是有这个库的 libsnappy.so
<ofan_> LeithWong: https://github.com/mesos/mesos/wiki/
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Overview of Mesos · mesos/mesos Wiki · GitHub
<LeithWong> 如何能够在configure或者make的时候强制指定呢
<huntxu> LeithWong: 跟庫沒關，跟鏈接參數有關
<LeithWong> ofan_: 对 就是这个东西
<ofan_> LeithWong: configure --help
<ofan_> LeithWong: 看有哪些参数
<LeithWong> g++ -g2 -O2 -o .libs/mesos-local local/mesos_local-main.o  ./.libs/libmesos.so -L/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/jre/lib/i386/server -lz -lpthread -lrt -pthread
<LeithWong> 目前的连接参数是这样的 然后就报错了
<LeithWong> 其他我也试了加了一些configure 但最后还是没成功
<LeithWong> 刚才那句命令之后就输出./.libs/libmesos.so: undefined reference to `snappy::RawUncompress(char const*, unsigned int, char*)'
<ofan_> LeithWong: 那就直接找makefile里的默认target,加上 -lsnappy之类的东西
<ofan_> LeithWong: 估计你gcc和系统的问题，有的可以默认搜到lib
<ofan_> LeithWong: 或者设置下LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<lmh_> gfrog, 链条油还在公司吗？
<LeithWong> ofan_: 哦　我都试试
<ofan_> LeithWong: 或者加编译参数 -R ...
<LeithWong> ofan_: 我直接在那个g++命令后边加上-lsnappy就没有报错了　但我想怎么改make或者config文件让他自己在编译的时候有这个
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu1204是装32位好呢还是装64位好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371149 装了64位的，感觉中文字体有点发虚的感觉。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifesurge — 2012-04-16 13:43
<LeithWong> 我大概明白了　去改改configure试试
<ofan_> 那个什么比特彗星怎么那么2，自己加那么多padding文件
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 我15年前也玩过龟头语言
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 恩，我好想是20年前...好玩不
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 龟头的方向能变哦 亲爱的
<fhmdgxs> LeithWong: 你系统的snappy库跟你目录下的库一样么
<fhmdgxs> LeithWong: 看错了， 就价格ld option就行
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我15年前也玩过龟头
<ofan_> 基情
<lerosua> jyfl987:  你15年后也在玩
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 我上了小学才玩的log
<LeithWong> fhmdgxs: 还在编译　我先试试改了了LIBS变量
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: ...我初中才玩
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 你30+了？兄弟
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 还是5岁就上初中了
<imadper> fh
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 显然后者不可能
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: ...
<kai__> 请问如何在10.04上安装bluefish最新版
<ofan_> kai__: 搜ppa
<kai__> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html bluefish 2.2
<sevk> kai__,啥网址y Bluefish Editor : Home
<laus> kai__: 看主页，自己编译
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 说不定哥们就是传说中的天才
<kai__> 我就是看的那个文档
<ofan_> 天才和弱智很接近
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 你还能记着Log语言咋写的么
<kai__> 但是我的编译环境老是凑不齐
<ofan_> kai__: 编一个毛线
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 忘了
<kai__> 大家说说编译环境要那些包
<ofan_> kai__: 编译个毛线
<MeaCulpa> logo
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 恩， 名字都记错了
<laus> kai__: 我记得有个命令叫build-deb
<yeizhihui> 大家好
<yeizhihui> 大家谁在?
<laus> kai__: build-dep
<yeizhihui> --help
<sevk> yeizhihui, 好.. .  ㍦ 
 * imtxc 唉 实在静不下心来学习Python了。
<yeizhihui> 大家有经常使用cups打印东西的嘛?
<kai__> like:sudo apt-get build-dep bluefish
<kai__> ?
<yeizhihui> imtxc: 骚年撸一管就有心情了
<yeizhihui> 大家有经常用cups打印东西的嘛?
<imtxc> yeizhihui: .那就更没心情了。
<yeizhihui> imtxc: 嘿嘿
<laus> kai__: Man 一下 apt-get,有点记不清了，现在用手机在回复
<yeizhihui> 有点问题想说  CUPS里面打印测试页提示页数 - 未知是什么情况
<kai__> Thanks
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 溜一圈？
<imtxc> 累计已经投了100家了。
<fhmdgxs> python太难了， 学了两天就放弃了
<imtxc> 什么个情况 一个电话都接不到。
<imtxc> 这么没人品  快崩溃了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<MeaCulpa> 找工作呢？
<ofan_> fhmdgxs: py还难？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是啊。
<imtxc> 这zhaopin.com  51job 这些网站到底是不是真的，还是那些公司每天去刷招聘信息做广告？
<fhmdgxs> ofan_: 难， 学不下去， 找个人交我吧 我给钱
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ... 你想找啥样子的
<imtxc> 事实上没有打算招人  然后在上面开很高的条件和薪水 我看了俩月 发现有的公司每天都有。
<ofan_> fhmdgxs: 给多少
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 联系主席卖你啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: Linux 或者 C语言的活就行。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 主席也卖人？
<fhmdgxs> ofan_: 你开个价。。我是穷人
<roylez> imtxc: 卖
<MeaCulpa> 主席专卖人...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买卖来了
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你在哪个城市
<imtxc> roylez: 不早说啊主席
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 首都。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 工作太多了
<imtxc> 卖我到哪个城市我都去。
<roylez> imtxc: 你要找啥工作？
<roylez> imtxc: 无锡？
<imtxc> roylez: 我学的最多的也就是C语言和Linux Shell
<imtxc> roylez: 无锡要是能可以电话啊 网络啊什么面试的话也没问题 关键现在没工作，来回跑运费耽搁不起啊。
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 我网上刷了好多天了  居然一个电话都接不到。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我们来面一下你宝贝， 32位下int占几个字节
 * imtxc 求大佬卖们卖了我。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: BJ LBS嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 单价高，回报高
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 面了给活干不。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我觉着北京c的工作挺多的， 你去cu的职业生涯版看看 也有公司招
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 再弄弄简历先。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 学forth把
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没那么多时间了，现在想着怎么着先弄个工作先，刚毕业 也不求多少钱 能养活自己就行。
<imadper> imtxc: 同找工作中
<imadper> imtxc: 无锡可以去上海找, 主席大本营
<jyfl987> imtxc: 养活自己也有活法的问题啊 你是愿意住地下室那种活 还是地上的呢？
<imadper> imtxc: 看看主席能把你买了多少钱
<huntxu> imtxc: 你不是18摸了？
<imadper> huntxu: 他已经被主席卖了?
<imtxc> huntxu: ..还在找啊
<huntxu> imtxc: github有沒
<huntxu> imtxc: 那叫蛋蛋賣你嘛
<imtxc> huntxu: github上面开始弄过点学习的代码 后来觉得太没质量 给放Dropbox了。
<huntxu> imtxc: = =
<imtxc> huntxu: 没工作经验 没做过什么项目 这是没人搭理我的根本原因
<huntxu> imtxc: 賣萌的腳本總該有了吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 系統的配置總該有吧
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<imtxc> huntxu: 。。。。
<imtxc> 那些有啥用么？
<gfrog> lmh_: 木有，上周拿回家用来着。我明天带给你吧
<imtxc> http://www.imtxc.com/resume/ 简历大家可以帮忙改改不
<sevk> imtxc,啥网址y 我的简历/Resume - Imtxc's Blog
<imadper> huntxu: 胡须, 你卖人嘛?
 * imtxc 求卖 低价卖了。
<huntxu> imadper: 價錢不高
<imadper> huntxu: 地点?
<huntxu> imadper: 帝都
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 观摩
<imadper> huntxu: 有兴趣~
<MeaCulpa> 兰州...手抓...
<huntxu> imadper: 會神馬的
<MeaCulpa> 还获奖呢，牛的，怎么会没找到工作呢
<imadper> imtxc: 对呀, 看你简历挺不错的呀
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 兰州那地方不好，飘北京吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 嚓，你這blog就一篇文章...
<MeaCulpa> 北京做这个的多
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: lol
<imtxc> huntxu: 刚学octopress做的
<imadper> huntxu: 我的blog里面东西多几篇~
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是啊 反正计算机方面 也就.net和Java的招点
<imtxc> hu
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那都是二货，去北京吧
<imadper> imtxc: 那天去学校的招聘会看了看, 一横排的java, 我就不投了, 实在是不会
<MeaCulpa> 找蛋蛋他们做做嘛
<imtxc> huntxu: 想写来着，关键太没水平的不好意思发出去。
<MeaCulpa> public static void main(String args) 我也会
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在就在北京找工作啊
 * MeaCulpa Java
<huntxu> imadper: 最鄙視使用perl的了口亨
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: args[]
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 大公司要么搞校园招聘，要么招有经验的，毕业了的确麻烦
<imadper> huntxu: perl就是做做文字处理
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，很好，找主席卖你也可以
 * MeaCulpa 大公司都是喜欢摸处女的猥琐男
<huntxu> imadper: 你大三還是大四啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 开玩乐， 校园招聘能看上我那学校？兰州本地都很多人不知道
<imadper> huntxu: 大三
<imadper> huntxu: 我不着急
<imtxc> imadper: 那你瞎着急干啥
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 所以啊，就算是兰州大学我看也是边上一圈卖组装机的居多
<imadper> huntxu: 我现在等着主席或者蛋蛋卖我呢
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 呀  你去过？
<imadper> imtxc: 我如果不找实习, 就要参加学校的实训
<imtxc> imadper: 你在哪？
<imadper> imtxc: 这样我就得在广州多带几个月
<huntxu> imadper: 中大，沒必要跑到這邊來嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 现在在广州
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我去过兰州大学，去年
<imadper> huntxu: 我全家都在北京, 就我一个来这里上学而已
<imtxc> 现在我也不挑地方了。。。谁要我我给谁干。
<huntxu> imadper: = =，那找蛋蛋去
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 夜总会打手...
<imtxc> 快五一了都 开始着急了。
<huntxu> imadper: 中大的軟件院在南校區吧
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋买卖真好...
<imadper> huntxu: 东校区
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 就是测试有些不爽
<huntxu> imadper: 原來是隔壁的小孩子 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 你是广外的?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 测试有啥不爽？
 * imtxc 大佬们给多帮帮啊。。
<huntxu> imadper: 唔
<imadper> huntxu: 我大一的时候好像问过你, 你也问过我
<huntxu> imadper: 是咩
<imadper> huntxu: 你当时还说二饭是广外几饭来的?
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你简历挺好的， 简单明了， 能力跟奖项都很牛。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 不会
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须你卖人不
<huntxu> imtxc: 同意，能力和獎項都很牛...
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 没有啊 就会点C和Shell啊
 * imadper 向 imtxc学习
<huntxu> imtxc: 會點C是會多少點啊...= =
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你写的都是熟悉， 没几个人有这种素质， 都写精通， 如此看来你很低调
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我从小到大没拿过奖，要说脑筋，80分的计算量我大脑就宕机了...不是照样干这行...
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 而且你熟悉的东西我还都不大了解，，很吊
 * MeaCulpa 扑克牌就能把我搞死
<huntxu> imadper: 好好的帝都大學不上，你跑到廣州幹嘛...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 算24點就挂了
<imadper> huntxu: 分低
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 24点我都是先拍再算的...
<huntxu> imadper: 不信，北京考清華難道和中大分數不是差不多？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那点奖还是在学校学Java和数学得来的 现在不想弄那些了。
<imadper> huntxu: 毛线! 清华比一本线高140
<MeaCulpa> 擦真是羡慕蛋蛋
<imadper> huntxu: 中大高一本线50
<imadper> huntxu: 不是一个层次的...
 * MeaCulpa 要是高考语文能及格，也能考清华...
<huntxu> imadper: 我感覺一本線那麽低的樣子？
<MeaCulpa> 清华算毛...
<imadper> huntxu: 就是很低~
<MeaCulpa> 去清华的都是语文好的
<huntxu> imadper: 原始分一本線是多少啊，在北京的話
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 语文算毛, 我除了作文都满分~
<imadper> huntxu: 我那年510左右吧
<huntxu> imadper: 噗
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 数理化人人满分，清华北大就是考语文
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 照样上不了清华
<imtxc> huntxu: C语言了解的多写，不过写过的大点的东西也就个简单的lftp还有简单的webserver,没什么说的去的项目经验啥的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这么高端
<imadper> imtxc: webserver给看看?~
<huntxu> imtxc: 這些代碼就扔出來看看嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 方便吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 晚上 不在这台机器上。
<imadper> imtxc: 多谢~
<imadper> imtxc: 这两个都可以加到简历上吧?
<imtxc> huntxu: 都不到1000行左右的东西 能起啥作用嘛。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我连修正拼写错误的一个软件都写上去了~
<imadper> imtxc: 对, 那个不是软件, 是玩具
<imtxc> imadper: 额。 那不过俩小代码 不够给大佬面前丢人的
<huntxu> imtxc: 有用的代碼，一行就能搞定
<imadper> imtxc: 你要跟和你一样刚毕业的比
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我到现在搞不出个webser来
<huntxu> im
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 恩, post还是比较麻烦的吧? imtxc
<huntxu> imtxc: 基礎和知道的東西其實都差不多，不同的就是學習能力而已嘛，就算什麽都不懂，學得快也是可以的
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 其实，我那个 也就解析http ftp学习unix网络编程做的练习
<imtxc> imadper: 惭愧 我偷懒只弄了GET
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 没事， 稍微有点概念就能干活。 你找找牛人推个大公司干几年， 以后就各种装b就行了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 也不错了, 私信联系主席吧. 他能帮你的
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 你说对了，现在就求工作 其实不是大公司也没什么关系
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 真建议大公司， 切身体会
<imadper> imtxc: 主席推荐很给力的, 给你一个大表, 工作自己挑~
 * imtxc 等主席忙完了我具体问问。
<huntxu> imadper: 有代碼不
<imtxc> imadper: 呃 还能这样。
<imadper> huntxu: 什么的代码?
<huntxu> imadper: 嚓，那是他直接復制內部郵件的
<imadper> imtxc: 对, 主席很给力的
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 是呀
<huntxu> imadper: 自己的github之類的啊
<fhmdgxs> 谁是主席？
<huntxu> roylez: 出來辟謠
<imadper> huntxu: github有 基本没用过..
<imadper> huntxu: 整个一个悲剧, 现在面试都看这个了?
<adam8157> roylez: 哼哼
<huntxu> imadper: 不然問你的職業生涯規劃？
<imadper> huntxu: 不考基础吗? 我刚从tx回来, 问得都是基础
<imtxc> huntxu: github还能找工作用？
<imadper> huntxu: 什么fork和vfork的区别之类的
<huntxu> imtxc: githire.com
<imtxc> imadper: 那是实习吧？
<imadper> imtxc: 对~
<imadper> imtxc: 我就是要实习的~
<imtxc> imadper: 那当然问的基础了。
<imadper> imtxc: 那刚毕业不是问基础吗?
<huntxu> imadper: 這些到需要時候找資料看就行吧，基礎的東西每個人都一樣
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 永中安装出错导致所有的软件安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371159 永中安装时出现安装包操作失败 但是永中可以打开，没管他 但装其他文件时都提示操作失败 Processing triggers for menu ... Errors were encountered while processing: yozo-office-zh-cn Error in function: yozo-office-zh-cn (6.1.0030.131ZH) ... unpack jar packages, …
<imtxc> imadper: 我这找工作的时间，人校园招聘都弄完了。
<zzmfish> imadper: 你在哪个城市？
<imadper> imtxc: ... 你之前没去参加?
<imtxc> imadper: 然后能 面试过了没？
<imadper> zzmfish: 我现在在gz
<imtxc> imadper: 我之前在家。
<zzmfish> 我也在广州，来UC不？
<fhmdgxs> imadper: fork vfork啥区别
<imadper> imtxc: 没..他问我有没有实现过文件系统, 我说没有. 然后他就说, 那你这不行呀..
<huntxu> imadper:        The vfork() function shall be equivalent to fork(), except that the behavior is undefined if the process created by vfork() either  modifies  any  data  other
<huntxu>        than  a variable of type pid_t used to store the return value from vfork(), or returns from the function in which vfork() was called, or calls any other func‐
<huntxu>        tion before successfully calling _exit() or one of the exec family of functions.
<huntxu> imadper: vfork的man = =
<imadper> fhmdgxs: fork是写时拷贝, vfork不拷贝, 同时阻塞父进程, 子进程没有地址空间, 只能调用exec, 之后父进程阻塞解除
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 这个我当时回答出来了
<imadper> zzmfish: uc? 要什么技能的?
<zzmfish> imadper: 有兴趣来UC的话，我可以帮忙内推
<imadper> zzmfish: 我很水的, 而且, 我是找实习~
 * adam8157 卖人的竞争也很激烈啊
<imadper> adam8157: 哈哈, 你卖人也有钱?
<zzmfish> imadper: 你看看http://www.uc.cn/a/job/的职位，然后把简历发给我看看
<huntxu> imadper: 大四沒課麽？
<sevk> zzmfish,啥网址y 招聘首页_UC优视︱UC浏览器︱全球第一大手机浏览器，用户超过3亿人︱手机浏览器
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋有压力了？
<adam8157> imadper: 1000$
<huntxu> adam8157: 你不賣個實習？
<adam8157> huntxu: 实习没钱
<imadper> huntxu: 基本没了~
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 牛逼， 我都没有用过vfork, 太土鳖了
<huntxu> adam8157: 求賣求平分
<huntxu> adam8157: 難怪。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 来嘛 平分
<huntxu> adam8157: 我7你3
<huntxu> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 没信誉 两三行之内就改口
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 如果为了衍生一个进程, 只是为了调用exec, 用vfork会好很多, 一来少拷贝一个页表结构, 二来保证不会复制地址空间
<MeaCulpa> 其实外企的面试要比国内的简单的多
<huntxu> adam8157: 考個rhce靠譜不？
<richardlxc> 如何关闭开机自启动服务？
<adam8157> huntxu: 有用, 但是用处不大
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 國內有點裝 = =。面試題都抄來的
<richardlxc> 每次手动关闭，太麻烦了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就打算隨手拿個証。。。
 * MeaCulpa 没有AIX认证的AIX Tester...
<imadper> zzmfish: 没我干的来的... 精通... 各种不精通呀
<huntxu> adam8157: 我不喜歡rh，就和我不喜歡google一樣
<adam8157> huntxu: 对于Linux发行版的公司, 大公司的linux部门, SA可能有用, 其它没啥大用
<imadper> zzmfish: 不过还是多谢了~
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 那有啥的 不是apue都写有blmish嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕, 几千块, 就"随手"考了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那貴廠還能老用rhce忽悠人啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 花錢換証啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 换吧 我给你打75折
<huntxu> adam8157: 員工基友也能打折？
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 为何会复制地址空间？
<adam8157> huntxu: 朋友就行
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 因为不能保证子进程会先被调度, 如果父进程先被调度, 就很可能写操作, 这样, 即使子进程只是调用exec, 也会触发拷贝的条件
 * imadper wc
<imtxc> 唉。
<imtxc> 压力好大啊，最近都没看书了。
<huntxu> adam8157: rhce忽悠小公司還是靠譜的
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我只看懂了父进程会先被调度及之前的话
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 父进程写操作跟fork复制地址空间有啥关系
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 啥是拷贝条件
<imtxc> 6月再找不到工作 老爸就会让我回家去考各种祖国的公务人员的试。
<bluek> draftsight 在graph菜单里面消失了。有什么办法再加进去？重装了一次重启依旧。软件可以用。
<huntxu> imtxc: 公務員好
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 现在就去考吧，哈哈
<imtxc> huntxu: 考村长
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 有毛关系 一写就换地址了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不想当村长去啊。
<huntxu> 你看雕都歸順了的
<huntxu> iGnome: 雕雕那天早上出現了一下
<jyfl987> imtxc: 当村长有什么不好的？
<jyfl987> 我还想搞个大村来当书记呢
<huntxu> jyfl987: 同意
<jyfl987> 研究下信息化的应用
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们那里都是暴民。
<jyfl987> 可惜我家乡人太少了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你這抱負太偉大了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 写时拷贝呀
<jyfl987> imtxc: 只有官采觉得下面是暴民
<bluek> draftsight 在graph菜单里面消失了。有什么办法再加进去？重装了一次重启依旧。软件可以用
<imadper> fhmdgxs: fork之后不是直接复制整个地址空间的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我當村長就是想賣地分錢
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我没这兴趣
<imtxc> jyfl987: 管的都是长辈 亲戚啥的  上面弄下来任务 我怎么下手？
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 是当有任意一个线程需要写的时候才复制的.
<jyfl987> 我就想组织农民养殖 销售什么的
<imtxc> imadper: TX一个实习都要实现过什么文件系统？
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 如果子进程先辈调度, 并且调用exec, 那他就没有可能再去共享的那个地址空间写入了,  所以写时拷贝就不需要了
<imadper> imtxc: 当时是这么问我的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你太乐观了  那得要钱得要气候等等等等  弄不好 祖坟被挖不是没可能啊
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你只要不贪污 大家都看在眼里
<imadper> imtxc: 去别人的村
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你不要以为农民一煽就动 真正一煽就动的是工人 城市里的这种
<imtxc> jyfl987: 就咦村长，有什么贪的，几袋面粉而已
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我就农村人 我很清楚啊
<jyfl987> 再说 我是无神论者 清明自己都不回去上坟
<jyfl987> imtxc: p 你居然认为村长没什么好贪的 可见你才真是不了解情况
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你或许不了解西北的农村 不想别的地方可以卖地
<imadper> imtxc: 村长恨能贪的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们那里的地  给钱都每人要
<imadper> imtxc: 村里修个公路, 卖块儿地什么的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有扶贫款 修路款 绿化费
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 写时复制， 是子进程， 改自己的页表项吧， 还是没明白fork->先调用父进程->数据写入为啥会复制地址空间
<imtxc> imadper: 真的 我们那里的地你给人钱人都懒得要。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你们那肯定也有好地了 难道没有人霸占？
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 你能举个例子说简单点么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哥  你谷歌一下这个地方： 甘肃 定西
<jyfl987> imtxc: 算了 沙漠没什么好说的
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 写时复制, 在写操作前, 父进程还有子进程都享有同一个地址空间的, 只是复制了页表结构, 但是指向是相同的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不过你们肯定有绿化任务
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是沙漠，但是没水，很多村子 吃饭的水都是问题，哪什么绿化 拿什么浇树？
<cnhezhong1> 扯了吧又
<fhmdgxs> imadper: imadper 他祖宗fork后改了， 他孙子就得改对吧
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我有点理解了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 写操作时, 会先复制一个相同的地址空间出来, 让子进程的页表转而指向新生成的地址空间, 重点在于, 这时会复制一个相同的地址空间
<jyfl987> imtxc: 百度到了 你们那还有黄金矿 你要是村长 你想想
<imtxc> imadper: jyfl987 当村长唯一能贪的就是每年扶贫的几袋白面和几斤食用油
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 懂了 谢谢大哥
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 父进程或者子进程任意一个修改, 都会触发写时拷贝的条件的
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不用谢, 我可能比你小
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 想左了， 你肯定比我小 只要你没30还上大三
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 恩, 你比我大应该
<imadper> imtxc: 那点儿东西, 不值当的去贪, 还是分下去吧
<bluek> 问一下，怎么在grapich里面增加快捷方式？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 那你还是留北京找个工作吧
<imtxc> imadper: 就有人贪了被人挖祖坟啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 我看你写了解内核, 找蛋蛋呀~
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 以后我面试完美的回答出来这个题， 我会怀念你的
 * imadper 蛋蛋的忧伤~
<imadper> .....
<imtxc> imadper: 了解 哥你懂的，就为了蛋蛋那的工作 翻了一遍书免得什么都不知道 一问空白的也不好嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 我现在也是为了他的那个再看书呢
<imadper> imtxc: 结果他刚刚还给我t了...
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你那的人靠什么生活来着
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyfl987: 他退了
<jyfl987> imadper: 额
<imtxc> .
 * imadper imtxc...
<bluek> shit...
<imtxc> 淡定。
<jyfl987> imadper: 你这骗子 应该被再踢一次 adam8157
<imadper> jyfl987: 怎么了?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 说啊 你那的人靠啥生活？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 小麦。
<imadper> jyfl987: 刚跟你说了, 你发那句话的时候, 他正好退了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你不是说生活饮水都困难么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 知道121工程么，知道窖么？
<cfy> jyfl987: cl太罗嗦？
<cfy> iGnome: 在用gnome?好庞大啊。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 还真是
<cfy> iGnome: 感觉不是很方便用的样子
<imtxc> jyfl987: 夏天等天下雨，然后吧院子里面的水什么的 聚到一起 就靠那活。
<cfy> jyfl987: 但是我感觉scheme的库不多吧，性能行？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我还真不知道 话说你们那生活那么艰难 为何不迁移去新疆混呢
<richardlxc> hello
<iGnome> cfy: 你用过啥wm了
<cfy> iGnome: sawfish
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<iGnome> 那是不能比
<cfy> iGnome: 前面千辛万苦得编译出了gnome
<jyfl987> cfy: 玩lisp了还讲什么性能 要讲性能 我上次看到个lisp算 fib的 笑死我了 跟我的forth版本性能差百倍
<cfy> iGnome: 登陆的时候好卡。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是说, 新疆出门不带砍刀, 很难平安回来吗?
<iGnome> 蛋疼的编译
<imtxc> jyfl987: 种出的小麦因为没水太短都不能用刀割只能双手往出来拔 唉 你理解不了
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 机械
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你们那光照如何？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 欧美都用极械
<fhmdgxs> 为什么bot现在不叫kk了
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 他们大概没钱用机械
<cfy> imtxc: 贴图
<jyfl987> imtxc: 光照好的话 可以考虑太阳能发电 不过第一笔钱得国家拨
 * adam8157 No warining later
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 机械。 人家那是什么粮食啊？粮食短的不能用机械，而且，拔完后都是人背回家的 还机械。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 那要lisp干啥，写出来的没性能，感觉可以，用别的语言重写？
<cfy> ?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 可以考虑在你们那搞太阳能发电阵列 卖电给国家电网 也可以给农业机械供电 这样人不就空出来了嘛
<cfy> warining是啥单词？
<jyfl987> cfy: 图的不就是逻辑变得快么
<cfy> jyfl987: 卖给国家电网。。。有那么容易么。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 sorry 应该没多说什么啊我。
<jyfl987> cfy: 看你会不会炒作了 你要会炒作 那就是个绿色生态村项目了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 一个村买一台 轮流用，足够了
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 油呢？
<imtxc> jyfl987: mugebjgd 唉 你们没见过穷地方啊。
<MeaCulpa> 太阳能发电是一种转嫁污染的行为...高污染的太阳能面板生产等放在第三世界，发达国家坐收渔利
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 或者你买一套 出租用。光出租就够你活得了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • vim软件安装后显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371160 vim 安装后，在应用软件里找不到。 在ubuntu软件中心，已安装软件目录里也找不到，这时搜索vim，会有结果，显示已安装vi improved(enhanced vi editor;runtime files; common files)三个文件。 在alt+F2里，也没有vim，运行不了。 在终端里，可以运行vim。 系统装 …
<jyfl987> 对这种的 还是电力机械靠谱  油太贵了
<MeaCulpa> 太阳能发电是Pure Evil
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 用村内的公车用油
<cfy> 电池的充电阀值和停止充电阀值设置成多少比较好？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你要怎样？ 退回去用火电 直接在当地污染？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 尽人皆知了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还是冒险建个核电站？
 * adam8157 不针对, 以后有乱叫的都是直接踢
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 德国的太阳能电池都是中国进来的
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 污染的老厉害了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 或者拦河建大坝 让鱼类保护组织狂骂？
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 他们那种地方 公车都没
<iGnome> cfy: http://imagebin.org/208332
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> adam8157: o sorry.
<imtxc> jyfl987: 得 扯远了。
<imtxc> imadper: 扯远远的了。
<cfy> iGnome: 这是什么？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没远
<cfy> iGnome: 搜索的？
<imtxc> jyfl987: imadper 咱的目的是告诉你们  村长没钱途哇。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我的目的是告诉你 钱徒都是人挣的 但你首先得有机会
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 所以还是留北京吧
<jyfl987> 你要不是村长 就跟我这样 动动嘴皮是没有人里你的
<imadper> jyfl987: 没有原始资本, 很难的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 栏河建大坝就不提了，就拿我国三峡来说，下游的就是狂骂，根本不管上游是不是能发展，他们最好上游永远闭塞那样
<imtxc> jyfl987: 也对，这不网上点工作点烦了 来聊聊嘛
<jyfl987> imadper: 争取国家么 我问过我老爹 额 我县一年财政1e 支出2e 我问他还有1e怎么办 就是去上面要 额
<iGnome> cfy: 你笨笨。这都没用过。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对啊 所以你说不搞太阳能搞什么呢？ 要不搞风能？
<cfy> iGnome: 我都是直接去同学那里拷。。。不用这么麻烦。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 核能
<jyfl987> 好像内蒙是有不少风能发电阵列的
<iGnome> cfy: 开httpd
<cfy> iGnome: 不过没你那么清晰的。。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞核能没问题 不过核电站建你家附近你乐意么？
<cfy> iGnome: 不清晰的。。你不要的。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不乐意
<imtxc> jyfl987: 甘肃好多地方都是很好的旅游景点， 可以没有开发。
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 那也不容易吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 核电站边上为啥要住人...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那不就是了 这跟水电站不是一个道理么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为中国全是人
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 水电效率低嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说给上海供电 弄个核电站 建在哪里好呢？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 搞水电下游骂的人多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 杭州湾
<jyfl987> imtxc: 旅游还是算了 我家乡就是旅游区 很坑爹的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你是乐意了 杭州弯人未必乐意啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这就跟三峡大坝在哪里拦截一个道理嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是~~
<MeaCulpa> 但是太阳能是纯粹的evil啊
<imtxc> imadper: 你也打算在北京找工作？
<MeaCulpa> 要电总有代价...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 地热发电怎样？
<cfy> 你们讨论有用么。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> imadper: 你那么远去广州读书我当你是很喜欢那里呢
<mayli> cfy: 过嘴瘾
<imadper> imtxc: 没, 这边分低
<iGnome> cfy: 别打岔。他们练习嘴皮呢。
<imtxc> imadper: 少年 提前找吧，别跟我一样悲剧了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不觉得 再说了 其他发电形式都有问题 而太阳能的问题 主要是目前的工艺问题 如果都集中到天朝来 一方免天朝赚钱了 另外一方面 研究不污染的太阳能面板的方向就能背重视了 最终肯定能研究出不污染的那种
<cfy> iGnome: 今天课上，我说把ad引脚放在别的引脚旁边，会影响AD
<iGnome> cfy: 你ls给我看下。
<cfy> iGnome: 然后被老师鄙视了。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我现在大三就在找, 算是很早的了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 地热有点像开采石油煤炭出来烧 会加剧温室效应
<iGnome> 放傍边是啥意思
<jyfl987> imadper: 你们那能种土豆么？
<cfy> iGnome: 就是和别的有用到的引脚很近
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 我现在就处在校园招聘完了 社会招聘没经验的尴尬地步。
<cfy> iGnome: 放远了，我感觉干扰笑
<cfy> iGnome: 放远了，我感觉干扰小
<imadper> jyfl987: 应该能吧, 你是说广州还是北京?
<iGnome> 这不重要的。芯片规划，就考虑的。你又不能改引脚。
<imadper> jyfl987: 土豆好像要求很低
<jyfl987> imadper: 我问的 imtxc
<cfy> iGnome: 下次再试试，我发现改了，就变好很多啊
<jyfl987> 诶 我对这种发展还是蛮有兴趣的 可惜天朝社会保障不行 还得为糊口奋斗
<imadper> imtxc: 自己去投实习? 实习两个月转正那种?
<cfy> iGnome: 都是从我同学那里拷过来的。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 可以种啊 经济作物也就土豆
<iGnome> 没啥道理。除开你板子质量不好。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有深加工厂么？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没有
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，下次再试试看
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你看 这就是你们那边的问题了 浙江这边的村子就懂加工一下再卖  又没什么本钱
<imtxc> jyfl987: 。。。
<richardlxc> /help
<richardlxc>  
<imtxc> test
<imadper> 通过
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍨ 
<wallee> 真奇怪，screen运行weechat会自动启动另外一个screen
<wallee> 这样就有2个screen进程
<wallee> 但是screen -ls又只有1个socket
<fengya90> 谁知道chrome现在有什么插件可以调用外部下载器的
<fengya90> 比如想firefox的flashgot
<wallee> fengya90: 不知道，迅雷那个可以调用迅雷
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ERROR : ON SUCH PARTITION http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371162 我是用硬盘安装UBUNTU的，安装时按错了选择了和WINDOWS 7一起共存，然后不知道如何删除就直接重装WINDOWS 7现在开机就出现了ERROR : ON SUCH PARTITION，请求大侠帮下忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 tassart — 2012-04-16 15:57
<wallee> fengya90: 如果是简单的http，那chrome自带那个速度很快啊
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 看了一下 vfork应该页面直接没cow机制， 写了就写了 直到exec/exit
<imadper> fhmdgxs: vfork根本就不拷贝
<fengya90> wallee: 自带的不能断点续传啊
<wallee> 唉，真蛋疼，weechat为什会自动启动一个screen进程
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 在vfork里面写入, 会段错误
<wallee> fengya90: 哦，那不知道，我都是一次要下完
<wallee> 蛋疼啊
<fengya90> wallee: 主要是我的网络环境不好
<wallee> fengya90: O。那，你用用wget
<wallee> fengya90: 这个可以断点啊
<fengya90> wallee: 我是用wget的，但是不方便，要手动输入到命令行
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我试试， 看看是真的不
<wallee> fengya90: 怎么麻烦了，你复制粘贴就行
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 恩, vfork之后, 子进程只能调用exit或者exec
<wallee> fengya90: 你去扩展网站上找找，应该有wget的直接扩展
 * imtxc 没流量了。
<imadper> fhmdgxs:  The vfork() function shall be equivalent to  fork(),  except  that  the
<imadper>        behavior is undefined if the process created by vfork() either modifies
<imadper>        any data other than a variable of type pid_t used to store  the  return
<imadper>        value  from  vfork(), or returns from the function in which vfork() was
<imadper>        called, or calls any other function before successfully calling _exit()
<imadper>        or one of the exec family of functions.
<sevk> imadper:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<tenzu> 有人被 +q了
<fengya90> wallee: 那样还是麻烦啊。其实我是想开发个能调用各种命令行下载工具的图形界面。以前chrome有一个download asisstant 的可以调用外部下载器，现在没了
<imadper> tenzu: 多谢了~~ tenzu
<tenzu> imadper: 一会儿kk会给你-q
<wallee> fengya90: 那不了解，我没关注过这个
<wallee> fengya90: 你可以开发个试试
<wallee> fengya90: 可以需要的人还多
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, 好了, 多谢
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你自己man一下vfork就能看到了
<fengya90> wallee: 我不懂chrome插件开发，前面说的是qt图形界面。。。
<tenzu> imadper: 不客气, 拿20个妹纸的扣扣来感谢我吧
<imadper> tenzu: 妹纸太好找了~
<imadper> tenzu: 你还没找到吗?
<tenzu> imadper: 木有找到扣扣
<imadper> tenzu: 去微薄, 看见漂亮的就点进去, 个人信息里一般都有qq吧
<tenzu> imadper: 大海捞针...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: Linux myhost 3.2.13-1-ARCH 你说的不对， 改了就是改了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 你那边测一下 看看是不是我测错了
<wallee> fengya90: 可以直接修改chromium代码
<wallee> fengya90: 添加需要的功能，然后交patch
<imadper> tenzu: http://www.tieku.org/451890/1.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 屌丝的逆袭——微信漂流瓶约炮失足少女。 / 楼下回帖全家安康 / 第1页-[猫扑]
<wallee> imadper: 艹，你太牛饿
 * adam8157  16:22:44 up 103 days,  4:03,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.02, 0.05
<wallee> imadper: 找妹子这么直接
<imadper> wallee: ....
<imtxc> adam8157: 笔记本？
<adam8157> imtxc: 办公室的机器
<wallee> 还有什么非常活跃的中文irc么
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你看vfork的man了吗?
<imtxc> adam8157: 呃，这么不低碳的
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 里面写的是未定义的行为, 如果你试图修改的话
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我看的linux内核设计与实现里面写的:子进程不能向地址空间写入.
<imadper> wallee: #ubuntu
<wallee> imadper: 中文
<wallee> imadper: 这里不就是ubuntu的中文Irc么？
<imadper> wallee: 有几个台湾的房间吧? 繁体的
<wallee> imadper: archlinux中文和debian中文都没人
<wallee> imadper: 它们英文倒是很多
<imadper> wallee: 台湾的英文多?
<imtxc> 微信这么厉害？
<wallee> imadper: 不是，我是说debian等的英文频道里面人多
<wallee> imadper: 台湾地址多少？那边人多么？
<wallee> imadper: 比这里还少我就不去了
<imadper> wallee: 记不住了
<imadper> wallee: 没这里人多
<wallee> imadper: 。。。
<wallee> imadper: 看来国内的技术人员都喜欢上qq，逛csdn
<wallee> imadper: csdn的论坛真是傻逼得一塌糊涂
<imadper> ....
<fengya90> 其实现在irc也没什么优势啊主要
<wallee> imadper: 博客倒还一般
<wallee> fengya90: 为什么没优势
<fengya90> wallee: 有什么优势？
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • squid的DNS缓存，与linux自身的DNS(resolv.conf)有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371164 squid的DNS缓存，也就是dns_nameservers和其相关的配置项 与linux自身的DNS(/etc/resolv.conf)有什么区别？性能上，功能上。 配置了dns_nameservers与不配置而是使用resolv.conf，对squid有什么影响？对用户有什么影响。 统计信 …
<wallee> fengya90: 即时
<wallee> fengya90: 方便
<wallee> fengya90: 还要什么？
<wallee> fengya90: 方便记录
<iGnome> irc有完善的管理机制啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 01:33:25 up 157 days, 10:33, 15 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.02, 0.00
<fengya90> 这些优点都可以套到其他即时通信软件中
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<adam8157> roylez: 我等下个月Fedora17发布的时候再重启了
<imtxc> wallee: 额csdn又怎么了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就开了有半年了。
 * imtxc 然后到时候电脑等一关 就罢工了。
<wallee> imtxc: 没什么，csdn论坛太水
<wallee> imtxc: 不如cu的论坛
<wallee> imtxc: cu的博客又不如csdn
<fengya90> 能比u不能图
<fengya90> 能比ubuntu论坛水？
<fengya90> 不过我不逛csdn
<adam8157> roylez: 要不, 办公室的机器换到Debian算了, 那几个rpm包搞搞就行
<imadper> fhmdgxs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/932240/
<imadper> fh
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你跑下这个代码, 执行结果不觉得有问题吗?
<pocoyo> wallee: eva
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 他直接修改了父进程的地址空间.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然有2货，db里面的文档名全大写字母
<wallee> fengya90: u论坛还算可以，适合新手看看。csdn论坛上面尽是卖萌的，受不了
<wallee> pocoyo: 。。。
<imtxc> 求人贩子。
 * imtxc 刚才收到封传销公司的面试通知。。
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 是改了啊
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 但是子进程是不应该修改父进程的数据. 我看的树上都是写vfork之后的子进程是没有地址空间的
<richardlxc> hello
<fhmdgxs> imadper: vfork的man 没看 扥跟我看看
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<mmfei-h> tenzu。。。。我擦。。。。。。你那个网址够强！
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 什么叫地址空间
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你换成fork, 子进程怎么修改, 父进程的都不会边
<roylez> w
<tenzu> mmfei-h: 哪个?
 * adam8157 早知道就不注册skype了 https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2689512
<imadper> s/边/变/
<mmfei-h>  屌丝的逆袭——，错了，是imadper发的
<roylez> adam8157: 手机skype用得妥妥的
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 就是程序在运行的时候, 能够看到的内存镜像.
<mmfei-h> 刚看错了。。。
<imadper> ...
<adam8157> roylez: gaoji
<tenzu> mmfei-h: 笨屎了
<mmfei-h> 额。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • codeblocks汉化不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371166 原来在ubuntu中使用的时候是可以的，把汉化文件夹zh_CN拷贝到创建的local文件夹中，在环境设置中选择语言为简体中文就行了。 可是在xubuntu中，在环境设置中可以选择简体中文，但是反复重启codeblocks之后还是英文界面。 environment setting.png  …
<piggybox> talk? I hate to open gmail in order to use it
<richardlxc> /join #emacs
<richardlxc>  
<imtxc> ls
 * imtxc 去吃饭，各位聊。
<tenzu> 是不是该回家了
 * gfrog 不想碰windows的码，有木有win码农帮我码一段码呀？ lol
 * tenzu 码盲围观
 * pocoyo 码盲2
 * hoxily 围观3
 * adam8157 围观是种暴力4
 * gfrog windows真是弱爆了，竟然列一下系统上的设备还要自己码，擦！
<pocoyo> gfrog: 硬件大师
<palomino|working> ?_?
<tenzu> 撸大师
<gfrog> pocoyo: 这种货我信不过
<palomino|working> systeminfo一下看输出
 * CyrusYzGTt 碼盲圍觀
<pocoyo> gfrog: 我记得还有一个 运行里面的。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 疼叫兽 v5
<wallee> gpuz
<wallee> cpuz
<pocoyo> 我是 eva
<roylez> gfrog: 刚刚替人写了个很简单的 winexec 的脚本...
<pocoyo> wallee:
<gfrog> roylez: exec神马？
<wallee> pocoyo: 。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你在windows里不用撸大师么?
<wallee> pocoyo: 卖萌么？
 * gfrog powershell看起来倒很强大，但是仍然要自己码。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没事就撸撸。
<gfrog> roylez: 主席帮我写一个lspci+lsusb吧。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥好习惯
<pocoyo> tenzu: 最近教授很忙么
<jiero> tenzu: 疼祖 好。 pocoyo泡泡好。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 忙着上网
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐女子
<pocoyo> tenzu: 好习惯
<wallee> pocoyo: 你是ee么？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么知道自己是32位还是64位系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371169 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-04-16 17:19
<wallee> pocoyo: 我听说有个ee
<tenzu> pocoyo: ee你好
<pocoyo> wallee: ee。。
<pocoyo> wallee: ee是阿姨
<fhmdgxs> imadper: vfork应该可以改
<wallee> pocoyo: 阿姨是谁
<wallee> pocoyo: 我上次来，三个月前好像看到他了
<pocoyo> wallee: 好像上午还在呢
<tenzu> iGnome: 阿姨, 有人找
<jyfl987> jiero: 罗姐你咋来了？
<jiero> tenzu: 为什么最近都这么说。
<tenzu> jiero: 说什么?
<jiero> jyfl987: 因为外面太吵。
<jiero> tenzu:  罗姐女子
<jiero> tenzu: 我记得我以前打字，文泉驿站比较方便
<pocoyo> jiero: 大概因为你爱搞基吧 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 你想踢了水牛么?
<jiero> pocoyo: ？男女平等么。
<blue_> 我搞定了哦
<jyfl987> jiero: 哪个外面？
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<jiero> jyfl987: 耳朵外边
<pocoyo> 我最近的 goagent 在linux上表现很差啊。
<wallee> 唉，ee啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 你很闲啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这里不错
<pocoyo> 都显示不全页面
<wallee> pocoyo: 我几个月没来大家都讨论啥呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你用goagent显示哪里的ip?
<jiero> jyfl987: 我有很久没见到你了
<pocoyo> wallee: 弹你 jj.
<jyfl987> jiero: 我天天都在
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我哪知道啊。你知道。
<blue_> 搞定了哦
<jiero> jyfl987: 你很闲啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: formyip.com 看看呗
<jyfl987> jiero: 是啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 应该是美国吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 闲闲好。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我看到的是美国ip, 推上有人说是hk的ip转发过去的
<jyfl987> jiero: 夏天么 要多吃点咸的
<pocoyo> tenzu: Your IP is 74.125.19.33 Your Country is: UNITED STATES
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我不是技术帝, 我也不懂
<wallee> pocoyo: ....
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我也不懂。
<jiero> jyfl987: 是么。多数中国人吃盐量是推荐量得2倍
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我只看 不说话
<jyfl987> jiero: 管他呢 人都是要死的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 小生同样不说话
<jiero> jyfl987: 那还在意多吃盐干嘛，不吃盐也不会死
<jyfl987> jiero: 会
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<dddyyyyyyyy> 这招估计是跟隔壁那个房间的op学的
<yall> 太吁了
<jyfl987> 疼疼这招梯云纵深得武当真传啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 不会
<jiero> jyfl987: 你吃的食物里含盐分就够多了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 貌似去年冬天隔壁有个op就这样玩，还顺便把自己ban了，看还能再进来不
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 在？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你试试几个月不吃盐看看
<jyfl987> jiero: 食物也要去盐化
<jiero> jyfl987: 不实验。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我说的是盐，不是不摄入盐分。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你又不吃生的 你自己不加盐无非是厨师给你加而已
<cfy> 腾腾呢？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我喜欢生吃
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<jyfl987> 疼疼练丹去了
<cfy> jiero: 生吃袋鼠？
<jiero> cfy: 叉飞鱼
<jiero> jyfl987: 厨师会加的，所以你不用主动去加
<jyfl987> jiero: 所以你这不扯淡么 我平时又不自己做饭 也不没事开个小盐袋来上一勺
<cfy> jiero: .....
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多人会的
<jiero> jyfl987: 我可以吃盐。就像我也喝醋一样。
<jyfl987> jiero: 难怪我听说白奥农场里给牛羊喂盐水 原来是这样
<jiero> jyfl987: 屁话。完全不一样的。
<cfy> 傻袋鼠
<jiero> jyfl987: 买了另一台 台式。二手
<cfy> 袋鼠电脑好多。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 又想买。
<jiero> jyfl987: 买 Wacom的 LCD Tablet
<jiero> cfy: 鸭子你的话没意思啊。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 在
<imadper> 刚吃饭回来
<cfy> jiero: 急而哦
<jiero> cfy: 真无趣
<imadper> fhmdgxs: vfork进行写操作是未定义的行为吧
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 是的
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 但是你看一下apue相关章节
<wallee> 我真蛋疼啊
<wallee> 疼死了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我看过, 怎么了?
<wallee> tmux在cygwin没法用
<fhmdgxs> 里面的内容明确说明了 可能变化
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 可能变化也叫明确说明?
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 别扣词， 我这跟你讨论呢
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 再说有啥问题
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 说的很明确， 可能变化
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 不对么
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不同的进程, 怎么能访问相同的地址空间呢?
<cfy> jiero: 我的玩atc的程序马上就写好了，到时候给你看看
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 只是实现上有的这么做了.
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 但是这样做, 绝对不是预期的结果
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 预期的结果是, 两个进程有各自的进程空间
<jiero> cfy: 哦。AI玩啊。
<cfy> jiero: 是哦
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 这个问题上我觉得， 这个行为应该是固定的， 等回去check份代码查查， 明天再聊聊
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你可以看lkd, 上面也有写
<fhmdgxs> imadper: lkd是哪本？
<imadper> fhmdgxs: linux kernel development
<imadper> fhmdgxs: man上面的你看了吗?
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 写的也是行为不确定
<fhmdgxs> imadper: lkd没看过， man看了 说的是未定义
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 看看代码吧
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 看谁的代码?
<fhmdgxs> imadper: linux
<imadper> fhmdgxs: linux的代码就是linux的实现而已呀
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 还是不能保证这个不是实现相关的吧?
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 啥意思
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 所谓的未定义, 就是不同的实现下, 会有不同的效果
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 恩， 我看看大概的实现逻辑
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 实现的话, 也是用的clone()函数的
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 恩 明天聊
<cgy0614> 在ubuntu下安装完mentohust是不是在etc文件夹下有mentohust的文件夹
<cgy0614> 求教
<cgy0614> 求高手指教
<cgy0614> 安装过一次deb  应该没安装好 再次安装时显示出错
<cgy0614> 大神求指导
<wallee> 我要发飙了
<wallee> tmux要libevent
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • 12.04 unity 快捷键一览中文版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371170 直接上图了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vfate_linux — 2012-04-16 18:19
<imadper> 有没有人用黑莓的?
<houge> 最近关于wps for linux的消息又没有了。
<l5g> you
<houge> imadper: 最近除了一个软件能够在linux上管理黑莓手机
<houge> 出
<imadper> houge: 恩, 我知道, 我想知道大家用的什么来收发邮件的
<houge> 上个月末，wps的老大还在微薄上说这个月要出一个wps for linux版本，比较全，不过到目前为止都没有消息
<houge> imadper: 之前用gmail for blackberry，不过后来不支持了。
<fengya90> imadper: 网页gmail，然后装了个提示软件
<fengya90> 原来是黑莓
<fengya90> 我2了
<houge> fengya90: 现在还能下载？
<houge> 貌似不行了。
<imadper> fengya90: 现在下载不到了吧?
<imadper> fengya90: 哦
<fengya90> 我没看清全你们的对话
<houge> imadper: 其实我的想法是仁兄到黑莓论坛下载gmail的安装包，虽然Google不会提供Gmail软件的更新，不过不至于不让老用户的Gmail连接不上吧…
<imadper> houge: 恩, 这倒是, 我去找一个来用
<houge> 另外以前在Google Code上看见过第三方Gtalk的黑莓端，挺好用
<houge> imadper: 小心修改版哦……咔咔~
<vic> arch 太给力了，linux 3.3.2了
<houge> 另外最近觉得ubuntu12.04还是比较值得安装的，一直在用daily build，感觉bugs少不少。另外流畅性不错。最重要的是如果各位习惯操作hub后，很多操作将提高很多效率。至少现在我用Ibus能够直接在hub里面输入中文，搜索非常方便
<houge> vic: fedora也差不多了。
<fengya90> vic: 其实我觉得还是快了点
<houge> 至少上周五升级到3.3.1.5
<cgy0614> 求高手指导关于mentohust的问题
<houge> 不过内核升级虽然快，不过有个我最关心的bug还是没有修正，就是耗电
<zodiac1111> fedora飘过~
<fengya90> houge: 没指望省电的，我以为
<houge> zodiac1111: fedora升级3.3.1.5后，我的ath9k无线网卡出了点状况，无法连接网络，但是能够搜索到热点
<vic> 无无线的飘过
<houge> fengya90: 我还是用启动项暂时修复这个bug，还行
<vic> 大家网络都是用啥管理的
<houge> n
<houge> nm
<imadper> vic: nm
<vic> wicd 咋样
<cgy0614> 有用锐捷的吗
<imadper> cgy0614: 不用 ... 你什么问题?
<houge> 我觉得wicd更好，至少bt5rc用的就是这个
<cgy0614> 我安装出现了问题
<houge> 只是习惯与否的问题
<imadper> cgy0614: 什么问题, 描述一下
<houge> 大家再见，祝晚餐好胃口~
<imadper> houge: bye, 吃完了已经
<cgy0614> 就是etc文件夹下没有mentohust的文件夹
<imadper> cgy0614: 没装过, 没有怎么了?
 * imadper 以前wowoto是弄锐捷交换机认证的, 不过他好久不来了, 你可以去搜一下他的帖子去 cgy0614 
<cgy0614> 运行sodu menthoust时说缺少欢迎使用MentoHUST	版本: 0.3.4 Copyright (C) 2009-2010 HustMoon Studio 人到华中大，有甜亦有辣。明德厚学地，求是创新家。 Bug report to http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/issues/list  !! 所选文件/etc/mentohust/data.mpf无效，改用内置数据认证。 ** 用户名:	1092120211 ** 网卡: 	eth0 ** 认证超时:	8秒 ** 心跳间隔:	30秒 ** 失败等待:	15秒 ** 允è
<cgy0614> 所选文件/etc/mentohust/data.mpf无效，
<fengya90> 什么东西，怎么我一堆乱码
<imadper> ...........我这里也是
<imadper> 你不要把二进制文件复制过来吧..
<cgy0614> 就是提示所选文件/etc/mentohust/data.mpf无效，
<imadper> cgy0614: 不是有这句话吗?:  Bug report to http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/issues/list  !!
<cgy0614> 我想重安装一边 显示打开deb文件出现内部错误
<sevk> imadper ⇪ t: Issues - mentohust - 支持 锐捷客户端校验算法 的兼容客户端 - Google Project Hosting
<zodiac1111> houge:我也是小白,linux水真的太深了,我想可能是驱动问题吧
<imadper> cgy0614: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=196389&start=45
<ayaka> 有人有空为我解释一些均衡负载和集群的概念问题吗
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.3.1-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Apr 12 17:38:31 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ayaka> 难得有一天大家不offtopic
<zer4tul> 有人在linux（任意发行版）下跑国服wow么？
<fengya90> 我同学上了一门课，叫网络编程，教材是《unix网络程序设计》，然后老师说，我们用mfc实现ftp和telnet
<imadper> fengya90: ...mfc用的也是posix标准吗?
<fengya90> 不知道，老师是说用mfc做图形库
<fengya90> 我吐槽的是教材
<jiero> æ°´æ°´
<ayaka> mfc和unix有关系吗，这么在类unix下允许啊
<ayaka> fengya90 那本教程多老了
<fengya90> ayaka: 教材老，但是内容还没过时吧
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ayaka> fengya90 关键是多老针对2.4 linux内核的话，现在还没过时
<zer4tul> ayaka: 不是好多人吐槽mfc么？
<void1> ftp和telnet只要用标准socket就可以了
<void1> windows下也有windows socket和posix socket几乎是一致的
<void1> 老师什么的，恩...可能是vc用习惯了吧，随口就是mfc
<void1> 相信他自己做的时候也使用windows socket的
<ayaka> zer4tul 可是mfc不可以在*nix下运行啊
<ayaka> void1 比如ipv6, utc-8 ,MIME 都是新的内容
<ayaka> 据我所知m$ socket 的函数名不一样，而且参数更多(有意义吗)
<void1> 你想说的是utf-8?
<void1> 有兼容posix的函数的
<void1> 不是只有wsa开头的那套而已
<void1> windows api其实对posix兼容度还是很高的
<ayaka> void1 utf-8对，我怀疑我能在m$ 用c 吗，似乎m$连cpp都想隐藏，叫我们不用原生代码改用net
<void1> 为什么不能用
<fengya90> ayaka: 你要用他还能拦？
<void1> windows下的c编译器只比其他系统多，不比其他系统少 lol
<ayaka> void1 m$知识库没有记载相关内容
<void1> 当然有...
<void1> msdn
<ayaka> fengya90 不考虑协议，关键是mfc库
<void1> ayaka: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/yeby3zcb.aspx 给你看看玩玩好来 :D
<ayaka> void1 msdn没看见啊
<sevk> void1,啥网址y fopen, _wfopen
<ayaka> 原来run-time library 是干这个的，m$写明白点会死啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋又来了，你不是上班去了吗
<void1> ayaka: 别激动 :D 微软其实挺好的，慢慢学嘛
<dddyyyyyyyy> caleb-: 大神好
<ayaka> void1 根本不想学m$，专心研究均衡负载和集群
<ayaka> 对了，有人有空解释一下均衡负载的概念问题吗
<ayaka> 就是ldirectord和 heartbeat的问题
<ayaka> 好吧，撤了，谢谢大家，再见
<caleb-> dddyyyyyyyy: 晚上好
<using9> 兄弟们,谁用adsl
<lihongwu> 我在用adsl
<wallee> 真他娘不是人
<using9> lihongwu: 怎么自动获取dns
<wallee> 胶囊是工业胶
<wallee> 吃药结果病没好，人倒死了
<wallee> 我日
<wallee> 死垃圾
<using9> lihongwu: 要不要手动设route,网络我比较菜.
<lihongwu> using9 呃，你问的是服务器方面的？还是咱们平时用的拨号上网？
<using9> lihongwu: 平时.
<using9> lihongwu: 你说说你都设了哪些
<using9> 不知道网慢是什么原因.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你写 TeX 么？
<lihongwu> using9 呃，我对debian还比较晕，在gentoo下面，我只需要改一个脚本并把ppp设置成自启动就可以了
<using9> 前几天装gentoo,内核编译不想手动配置,用genkernel,编了好几个小时,下次其
<using9> 启动,没有ppp,一生气,又换回openbsd了.
<lihongwu> 可以照着它的手册，遇到问题都可以找到
<using9> 太懒了
<wallee> lihongwu: debian的ppp你pppoe一下救醒了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 写过一点点latex
<namoamitabuddha> http://paste2.org/p/1981783
<wallee> lihongwu: 如果是网络安装，分2种，一种是带核心的，一种是不带核心的，不带核心的你需要自己下载ppp的deb包备用
<cfy> roylez: 主席，
<cfy> roylez: 在桌面的，显示资源的叫啥名字来着啊
<wallee> lihongwu: 我觉得ppp还好。
<lihongwu> wallee 哈，我网络安装debian时debian就给我弄好了，就没研究去怎么配置
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 看不太懂？干啥？
<using9> 哈哈
<wallee> lihongwu: 这些都是小问题，稍微google一下就行
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我贴错了
<lihongwu> 是的，我用的netinst镜像，启动时加载ppp-deb模组就可以了
<cfy> 那个软件叫啥来着。。我忘了。。
<cfy> 求啊。。
<cfy> 显示在桌面的。壁纸前的。。资源
<cfy> 显示资源的
<wallee> lihongwu: 嗯，小问题，装好就ok
<wallee> lihongwu: debian的好处就是资料比较多，进#debian一问就什么都很清楚
<wallee> lihongwu: 那边人也很热情
<jary_p> cfy: conky ?
<cfy> jary_p: thanks :D
<lihongwu> wallee 我有点懒，觉得apt包管理很复杂似的，不过也很强大 xD
<cfy> jary_p: 你有配置么？
<jary_p> cfy: 我不用那个...感觉平时一般都很少看到桌面的吧
<cfy> jary_p: 也是。。。
<cfy> jary_p: 算了，不装咯。
<wallee> lihongwu: apt使用方便，但是设计我个人觉得没有pacman好
<cfy> jary_p: 我还是开htop看好咯
<wallee> lihongwu: pacman每次更新都超快，好像是差异升级，不必每次都安装整个包
<wallee> lihongwu: 而apt是每次都安装全部
<lihongwu> wallee 哦，这个还真不知道
<lihongwu> wallee 我之前用了好长时间的arch
<yall> 啥。笨兔，debian的才是拆包的。
<lihongwu> wallee 其实也没多长时间（shy）
<wallee> lihongwu: pacman好就好在这里，不然每次更新都像apt的系统一样，要等很长时间
<wallee> lihongwu: arch容易出问题是因为升级太急，我一般都滞后一段时间升级就不容易出很多问题
<wallee> lihongwu: 小白鼠都让急的人当了
<lihongwu> wallee 我总是感觉debian的包管理系统的反应是我见到的发行版里面最快的
<lihongwu> wallee I mean，apt apt-get aptitude之类的一套工具
<wallee> lihongwu: 我用了2年debian，从来没觉得他有多快，反倒是他更新包数据库的时候慢的很，比ubuntu还慢，尽管Ubuntu继承自他
<wallee> lihongwu: pacman是我用过的最快的包管理器
<wallee> lihongwu: 就是apt-get这些
<lihongwu> wallee 俺是debian新用户，哈哈
<lihongwu> wallee 机器上装了三个发行版
<wallee> lihongwu: debian不错的。我也喜欢
<bluek> 不知道为什么
<wallee> lihongwu: 现在用用arch，觉得也不错，总之看个人，随意了
<bluek> 我一看到debian就会想到db
<wallee> lihongwu: 都差不多我觉得
<bluek> 别骂我哈
<wallee> bluek: db是什么
<bluek> db=呆比
<lihongwu> wallee 我现在的兴趣，还是集中到gentoo上面了，嘿嘿
<wallee> bluek: ...
<wallee> bluek: 好吧
<wallee> lihongwu: gentoo要自己去编译包，太麻烦
<lihongwu> wallee 我感觉自己从arch过渡到gentoo，是洁癖又严重了，哈哈
<wallee> lihongwu: 尽管据说优化会比arch好一点点，仅仅是一点点而已，自己去编译问题也多，也麻烦，也累，不值得，在我看是这样
<wallee> lihongwu: 洁癖？什么洁癖？自己编译那些乱七八糟的依赖不是洁癖？
<lihongwu> wallee 就是什么都想要自己来，信不到别人的……
<wallee> lihongwu: 哦，那你大可自己来啊，干脆从lfs开始吧
<lihongwu> wallee 我刚想说……
<wallee> lihongwu: 那个最干净。还有，为什么不自己写kernel，这个还要干净
<linsux> 我一看到debian就想起我每天早上拉出来的褐色的条状物体
<wallee> lihongwu: 哦，对了，干脆自己发明计算机吧，其他的都不干净
<lihongwu> wallee 呃，这个不胜任
<wallee> linsux: ...
<linsux> dabian
<wallee> lihongwu: 洁癖最后搞出来的东西说不定还不如别人的干净
<wallee> linsux: 所以费力不讨好
<linsux> wallee, 什么意思啊
<lihongwu> wallee 还是不忍放弃啊
<lihongwu> linsux 它好像把发给我的给你说了
<linsux> ？
<lihongwu> 木事
<wallee> lihongwu: 哦，可以搞着玩，只要有时间精力
<wallee> linsux: ???
<lihongwu> wallee 为了学习嘛，哈哈
<lihongwu> wallee 或者美其名曰“学习”
<wallee> lihongwu: 也行，总之有精力时间感兴趣就可以
<wallee> lihongwu: 挺好的这样
<lihongwu> wallee xD
<wallee> irc消息是实时的么？会有漏掉么？
<lihongwu> wallee 不晓得, I'm new to irc...
<wallee> lihongwu: 你把date命令结果发给我
<wallee> lihongwu: 还有。你系统是北京时间么？
<mmfei-h> irc的内容有记录的 不会丢失的
<wallee> mmfei-h: 记录在哪里
<lihongwu> wallee 就是那个CST，所谓“上海时间”
<wallee> mmfei-h: 我用weechat，关了日志记录的
<wallee> lihongwu: 那行，你把date结果发出来
<lihongwu> wallee Mon Apr 16 20:43:18 CST 2012
<wallee> 那基本准确
<imtxc> 请问 除了51job zhaopin.com 有没有靠谱点的招聘网站呢?
<wallee> 我收到你那个的时候是20:43:29
<lihongwu> wallee 哦，差不多
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 熟悉 tex 么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 只写过几次latex...
 * yall 完全不会TeX。就写过docBook
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对长公式觉得很麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 数学公式
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 长公式用align环境
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 我说写公式很麻烦
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 那没办法
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 很容易结构混乱
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得还好。你觉得那个工具写长公式不容易结构混乱么？
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 我嵌套非常多，可能 \sum 里面 \frac 里面 \sum 又 \frac 的。
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 都差不多
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 我做了一个概念代码。
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 你可以中间多定义几个函数来增加间接
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 什么叫概念代码
<mmfei-h> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/16/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<mmfei-h> 这里有日志
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 稍等，就是我设想的代码形式。
<imtxc> roylez: 贵公司只要key universities?
<wallee> mmfei-h: 其他irc平道呢？
<mmfei-h> wallee：
<mmfei-h> %23ubuntu-cn.txt
<mmfei-h> 这个不是频道吗？
<wallee> mmfei-h: 这个是ubuntu-cn的，比如我想看c++平道，debian平道日志等等
<yall> 有的没有日志。
<mmfei-h> 改成%23debian.txt
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: mathematica
<wallee> mmfei-h: O，thanks
<mmfei-h> 客气。。。我也是刚刚搜索到的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 如果类似这样 http://pastebin.com/KwsErUwJ
<wallee> mmfei-h: 不行嘛
<wallee> mmfei-h: 没有
<soiamso> mathml
<wallee> mmfei-h: 这个全部都只有Ubuntu相关的频道日志
<mmfei-h> 那你进了irc频道后，看看/top的内容有没有说明日志在哪里？
<mmfei-h> 是/top吧。。。
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: http://pastebin.com/KwsErUwJ
<mmfei-h> http://deb.li/yQXC
<sevk> mmfei-h,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<wallee> mmfei-h: thanks
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 这是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 我可以利用 括号匹配, paredit 和缩进确定结构
<roylez_> adam8157: 昨天升级系统，今天wifi连不上了。换了usb网卡，发现可以。居然把网卡驱动升死了
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: tex不也可以么？只是不用括号而已。总之我觉得tex还好了
<adam8157> roylez_: 神功已成
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 问题在于确定缩进，我没有很好的 indent style
<bluek> 有人吗？请教一个问题啊
<wallee> namoamitabuddha:根本的方法是不写长公式，都拆掉
<roylez_> adam8157: 这驱动已经是内核里面带的了，也就是说我得等内核升级
<bluek> 如何把qt4升级到4-4.7.0或以上版本？我升级的时候出错了
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: impossible
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 还好吧，我没关注过这些，我没有太长的公式，一行足以
<bluek> Error: Breaks existing package 'libqt4-scripttools' dependency libqtcore4 (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.3)
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 问题是如果是 TeX，我把草稿上的公式写成代码都困难。
<roylez_> adam8157: 等到了，呵呵
<roylez_> adam8157: 马上升级，重启
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 并不是说读懂一个 TeX 公式困难。
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: 试试看一些可视化工具，比如texwork等，插公式方便些
<namoamitabuddha> wallee: 对了，有没有 TeX 的学习资料？（非 LaTeX）
<roylez_> adam8157: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/28193?string=ath9k&project=1&type%5B0%5D=&sev%5B0%5D=&pri%5B0%5D=&due%5B0%5D=&reported%5B0%5D=&cat%5B0%5D=&status%5B0%5D=open&percent%5B0%5D=&opened=&dev=&closed=&duedatefrom=&duedateto=&changedfrom=&changedto=&openedfrom=&openedto=&closedfrom=&closedto=
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: FS#28193 : [linux] ath9k wlan0 stopped working after linux-3.2.2. update
<roylez_> adam8157: 重启
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: Typesetting
<wallee> namoamitabuddha: knuth那几本，然后就是看plain宏包源码，我是这样
 * imtxc 居然给我弄了张首都的暂住证.
<roylez_> adam8157: 好了
<linsux> imtxc, 你是农民工哦
<imtxc> 对对
<imtxc> linsux: 是啊,农村外出务工人员.
<imtxc> linsux: 其实吧,连农民工都算不上啊,因为正在找工作 还没着落呢
<linsux> 加油吧，imtxc
<linsux> 大家都是差不多情况的
<linsux> 一起努力
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我不做传道士，但我依然是卫道士。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371178 每个人都应该有自己选择和坚持的东西，仅此而已。 统计信息: 发表于 由 麦斯特 — 2012-04-16 21:09
<imtxc> linsux: 谢谢.
<wallee> 我走了哦各位
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Comoce OS 4 正式版截图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371180 正式版有很大改善，我使用64位的版本，安装完成后很使用很流畅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zrqlx126 — 2012-04-16 21:32
<vic> fbreader 怎么界面不是中文捏
<vic> 难道是识别local了
<lihongwu> 大家好，请问wgetpaste怎么用啊？
<lihongwu> 大家好
<lihongwu> 有谁知道wgetpaste怎么用吗？
<sevk> lihongwu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<MeaCulpa1> .
<lihongwu> No one knows it? :-(
<zrqlx126> 人气不旺啊，为啥没有人发言呢？
<zlei> 如何查看显示器的dpi啊？还是系统会自动检测呢？
<jyfl987> 终于搞定了
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • i have installed lmde ! Congratulation with me! LOL None Ch http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371183 Its source make me tired!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 markStark — 2012-04-16 22:12
<richardlxc> kkk
<richardlxc> dwoe
<richardlxc> emacs-w3m 中如何通过点击视频链接直接播放视频？
<houge> 有没有朋友在Unity的hub中用fcitx输入中文的？想请教如何实现？
<fengya90> 有谁知道怎么穿透360 arp防火墙啊，有谁试过？
<larry__> 好冷静寄给你 
<ofan_> http://imgur.com/gallery/PscxS
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y Rockstar 101 - Imgur
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<\b> alvin_rxg  gebjgd :  http://www.wiwo.de/ranking-die-besten-unis-und-fachhochschulen/6482762.html
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Ranking: Die besten Unis und Fachhochschulen - Wirtschaftswoche
<\b> alvin_rxg gebjgd : 这学期上拉丁语课，除了我，剩下七个全是 blondi
<alvin_rxg> 7女1男？
<\b> 长的虽好，但都是大萝莉
<alvin_rxg> 好，以后来 FH Karlsruhe
<\b> 我喜欢小的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 假像，这里男多女少。。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 小的话，按 gebjgd 的说话只能去 schule 了
<\b> alvin_rxg: freiburg 女多男少
<gebjgd> ofan_: New version of Mac OS X Trojan exploits Word, not Java
<gebjgd> münster小萝莉很多
<\b> gebjgd alvin_rxg :  http://goo.gl/CGXGu 这个给力
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Karlsruhe藏经阁 :: 观看文章 - 诚征男友
<alvin_rxg> freiburg 在哪里啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 其实你学 et 到哪里都一样...
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 明天下午又要去找医生了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 不用word
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 咋了
<alvin_rxg> 咋了
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 看病？
<alvin_rxg> yo, ear
<ofan> yoo
<alvin_rxg> jaa
<sevk>  06:08
<cnhezhong> 各位老鸟早！
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-17
<woju> 论坛有没有vim的专版？
<woju> 很久没用vim,在复制的时候无意思的按了yy，自己都不记得是yy，看来键盘还是有优势
<wuji> `````````
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> yoooooooooooooo
<imtxc> 今天首都地铁肿了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 地铁肿末了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我看都说今天很慢很挤 就问问
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪天不慢不挤，这是帝都地铁的常态
<imtxc> gfrog: o
<freeayu> 有用 fcitx 4.2嘛
<woju> freeayu: 用这么高的版本？
<freeayu> woju  我现在需要用这么高的版本
<woju> freeayu: 必须吗？
<freeayu> 必须
<freeayu> 要怎么升级
<freeayu> ibus
<woju> freeayu: 哦，我不大清楚
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Syllable Desktop 0.6.7 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371204 RC版 经两个月的测试后，Syllable 项目正式发布了Syllable Desktop 0.6.7。 发行注记 详细描述了诸多的变更和新增功能，比如Syllable 中的首个3D功能（如下图）的加入。其他亮点包括， REBOL 3 和 Boron 现已被包含，系统现已为即将到来的高级 Red 程序语 …
<Dororofig> 最近有没有用arch导致硬盘损坏的情况？
<Dororofig> 硬盘从1TB变到只有4GB是硬件损坏吗？
<ofan> Dororofig: 山寨硬盘吧
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<pocoyo> Dororofig: 分区表错乱不识别了吧
<Dororofig> ofan: 是返修的硬盘
<woju> Dororofig: 百度了一下，没有这种情况应该
<Dororofig> pocoyo: 是啊，一开机就没反应，我把它装在移动硬盘盒的
<ofan> Dororofig: 返修的..
<ofan> Dororofig: 肯定被人搞了
<ofan> Dororofig: 默哀吧,说不定就是个u盘
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 虾虾
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<Dororofig> ofan: 但是已经用了一个月了，开始的时候装debian-testing-kde出现两次文件系统错误
<ofan> Dororofig: 估计就是坏的
<ofan> Dororofig: 自己打开看看吧
<Dororofig> 现在通电会哒哒响，是里面硬件损坏了吗？
<ofan> Dororofig: 用工具测试下硬盘
<ofan> Dororofig: 估计就是个坏的
<iGnome> Dororofig: 供电不足
<iGnome> 直接接ide
<Dororofig> ofan: 但是拿回来的时候通电时间是新的
<ofan> Dororofig: 那个可以刷
<iGnome> 包子
<Dororofig> iGnome: 试过接ide了，一样会哒哒响，哒～～哒，用手摸会哒哒振动的
<mayli> 测试
<ofan> Dororofig: 废了
<iGnome> 那完蛋了
<DBLobster> ///
<sevk> mayli, .. ..  ㍡ 
<DBLobster> 大早晨的, 服务器网卡坏了.
<ofan> 为山寨硬盘默哀
<iGnome> 通常usb盒子，供电不足，就嗒嗒的响。接ide还这样，那算了。
<ofan> iGnome: 那个不是供电不足
<Dororofig> ofan: smart数据可以修改的？
<iGnome> 啥不是。usb盒子就这情况
<ofan> 是移动硬盘APM一般比较低, 很容易进入休眠模式
<iGnome> 你这胡说的。
<ofan> hdparm 调高APM就好了
<ofan> 可以去试试
<Dororofig> 接移动硬盘的转速是慢些，动静没那么大，接在机箱内是全速转的
<ofan> 我内置的也会经常进入休眠模式, 因为arch默认设置的APM比较低
<hamo> roylez: 早主席...
<Dororofig> apm是啥
<hamo> iGnome: 神早
<ofan> Dororofig: 控制电源管理的参数
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士早
<Dororofig> 现在我怀疑是雷击，因为硬盘盒是放在地上的，昨天打雷，会是这个原因吗？
 * mayli 困
<mayli> .
<Dororofig> ofan: smart数据中的通电时间可以刷的？
<ofan> Dororofig: 可以
<ofan> 固件都能刷,还有什么不能刷
<Dororofig> 他们还说是全新的，呜呜
<ofan> Dororofig: 到官网查查序列号
<iGnome> ofan: 你家的硬件设计，还可以调整参数，导致嗒嗒的演奏音乐？
<iGnome> hamo: 你无聊了？
<ofan> iGnome: hdparm -B 100 /dev/sda 你试试
<hamo> iGnome: 木有...忙的很...昨天果断翘班了..
<iGnome> 你自己去试，试出嗒嗒再说。别害人。
<ofan> hamo: 还能翘班?
<ofan> iGnome: 我的就是这样搞
<iGnome> hamo: 支持你翘尾巴。
<hamo> iGnome: ...
<ofan> 设置太低磁头就会经常复位
<Dororofig> 序列号是哪个，S/N吗？
<ofan> Dororofig: 对
<ofan> Dororofig: 官网上都有图片提示
<imtxc> hamo: 忙还翘班。
<ofan> hamo: 不扣钱?
<hamo> ofan: 实习生上一天给一天
<hamo> imtxc: 学校有事没办法啊
<ofan> hamo: 一天给多少?
<imtxc> hamo 哦啊。
<imtxc> hamo: 多少时间给你转正？
<imtxc> adam8157: 早啊。
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<hamo> adam8157: XX早
<hamo> imtxc: 还没毕业...毕业了就能转正了
<adam8157> hamo: 何必呢
<hamo> ofan: ...
<imtxc> hamo: 哦啊。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋说：不准提实习工资。
<ofan> hamo: 不方便透露?
<iGnome> hamo: lol
<ofan> hamo: 小窗说
<hamo> ofan: 额...公开价，百度一下就知道了...
<ofan> hamo: 我这上不了百度
 * hamo 忙了...干活..
<woju> 每天3个馒头
<ofan> woju: 不给水喝?
<woju> ofan: 应该会给
<iGnome> 不准拉尿，就狠了。
<ofan> woju: 那还可以的
<Dororofig> 希捷哪里查序列号没找到？
<woju> ofan: 馒头可是白面
<ofan> Dororofig: google
<ofan> 希捷貌似问题不少
<ofan> woju: 再配盘咸菜
 * imtxc 刚看一人用x31 上rh5 很流畅啊。
<kingswim> 你们这些烧饼
<woju> ofan: 很难说这个不好吃
<ofan> imtxc: rh5是什么年代的
<imtxc> ofan: x31啊 更古董
<ofan> imtxc: 什么配置
<mayli> $56 - 6 stores
<imtxc> ofan: pm1.1G?
<ofan> imtxc: 够了
<imtxc> ofan: o啊
<ofan> 128m内存的vps都能跑的很顺
<imtxc> 那本看起来很轻巧啊。比x220帅气多了。
<mayli> April 2003 - Lenovo - Notebook - 256 MB RAM - Windows XP - 20 GB disk - Intel CPU - 1.3 GHz CPU - AMD GPU
<ofan> 还没我上网本好
<ofan> imtxc: x220 i5?
<imtxc> ofan: 我是说外观。
<ofan> 太大
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你真懒
<Dororofig> ofan: 发到ubuntu paste的图片怎样放到这里
<chen> imtxc, hi
<imtxc> chen: 恩 hi
<ofan> Dororofig: 发链接
<Dororofig> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117572
<hamo> roylez: 咋啦？
<Dororofig> ofan: 帮我看看hdtune的截图，是我的希捷硬盘。
<Dororofig> ofan: 有几个数据挺大的
<ofan> Dororofig: 扫描错误
<Dororofig> ofan: 是质量问题吗？
<ofan> Dororofig: 很有可能
<huntxu> roylez: 帽子
<roylez> hamo: 哥6点40就到公司了啊
<Dororofig> ofan: 刚才用硬盘的序列号在希捷官网注册了，这样是正品的意思吗？
<huntxu> roylez: 你開會？
<ofan> Dororofig: 被别人注册了吧
<roylez> huntxu: en
<huntxu> tenzu: /kick 哼哼
<ofan> Dororofig: 完蛋了 就是个坏的, 别人用过的
<iGnome> 钓鱼诸岛总面积约5平方公里，岛屿周围的海域面积约17万平方公里，相当于五个台湾本岛面积。这说法，奇特
<huntxu> tenzu: 君子報仇
<huntxu> roylez: TAT
<Dororofig> ofan: 没有啊，是自己注册的
<roylez> huntxu: 居然敢威胁疼博士
<hamo> roylez: 主席嘛..当然要日理万鸡什么的...
<roylez> huntxu: 你难道不知道博士都一伙的么
<huntxu> roylez: 平息鬥爭這不是你的風格啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你應該是挑撥的
<roylez> huntxu: 这是你要求的...
<ofan> Dororofig: 那不知道了, 如果是新的, 应该可以直接去换一个
<kingswim> 应该煽风点火
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋，求助，你也不是博士
<pocoyo> 应该关门打狗
<chen> 扫盘在系统下扫的不是很准吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 敢刺激我 小心踢之
 * huntxu 被圍殲
<ofan> k掉phd
<Dororofig> ofan: 不过注册是用户自主去注册的，怎样确保序列号是唯一呢？别人买了不注册不是可以冒充吗？
<ofan> Dororofig: 已经注册的就不能再注册了
<ofan> Dororofig: 可以, 能看出场时间之类的
<ofan> 如果返修过估计也会有记录
<Dororofig> ofan: 我打算送去返修了，用磁铁可以去除里面的数据吗
<ofan> Dororofig: 直接要求换新的
<ofan> Dororofig: ....你想不开?
<imtxc> Dororofig: 有很重要的数据的话，还是砸了吧。
<iGnome> 可怜的 huntxu
<huntxu> Dororofig: 微波爐
<fhmdgxs> Dororofig: 开壳， 划烂盘片， 然后就差不多了
<imtxc> Dororofig: 一周内要是在草榴没看到你照片的话，也就没事儿。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 草榴更新的慢
<imadper> imtxc: 要去sex8才行呀
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 所以说一周嘛，求快的。
<Dororofig> 没有，只是担心密码之类的，浏览器的配置有密码啊
<imadper> imtxc: dy1.xxwl.com
<imtxc> Dororofig: 额 不用担心记住的密码
<kingswim> Dororofig, 加密
<ofan> Dororofig: 高温烧
<kingswim> D
<Dororofig> 我是用lastpass的，/home分区没有加密
<ofan> 烤箱烤
<imtxc> 微波++
<imadper> 我的笔电的无线开关又失灵了. 有解吗?
<fhmdgxs> Dororofig: 敌特？ 别的人不会这么在乎数据的
<ofan> imadper: 换新的
<imadper> ofan: 刚换的
<Dororofig> 烧完不能保修
<ofan> imadper: 换新电脑
<imadper> ofan: 刚换的新电脑...
<ofan> Dororofig: 低格一遍
<freeayu> 要到哪里可以找到系统->首选项
<warm> .ttc 文件转换 .ttf 有什么软件么？
<ofan> imadper: 再换
<imadper> ofan: .................................................................................
<ofan> imadper: 新的还能坏, 直接去找啊
<imadper> ofan: 不是坏了, 是linux下不认那个开关了
<imadper> ofan: win下正常
<ofan> 跟奸商索赔
<ofan> imadper: 奥
<huntxu> warm: fontforge之類的
<warm> huntxu, Ok, thx~
<kingswim> Dororofig, 一摸一样的文件名再弄一遍
<Dororofig> kingswim: 什么意思，不懂
<iGnome> warm: ttc和ttf不是一类文件的。转了干嘛。而且ttc系统直接认的。
<Dororofig> 我的想法是硬盘应该是磁头坏了里面的数据没事，送修前应该把数据消掉。
<lxK> 直接砸了
<iGnome> 要想艳照不外流，直接买一个新的算了。
 * imtxc 继续浏览imadper给的好链接。
<iGnome> 啥连接
<hamo> roylez: 你也没干活啊..我刚pull了
<imtxc> iGnome: sex8
<iGnome> 徐州破了境外"性吧sex8"注册会员332万跟帖640万 ？
<jinghua> iGnome, 你办的？
<Dororofig> 没有艳照啊，算了低格一次然后送修
<iGnome> jinghua: ..
<warm> iGnome, 我用mplayer播放视频，外挂srt字幕时，中文是乱码
<iGnome> jinghua: 你还掌握fd的帐号没。帮我们把这网站同步过来吧。
<iGnome> warm: 那和字体关系不大。自己去改config。
<Dororofig> ofan: 低格是怎样弄的？是格式化分区吗？
<warm> iGnome, 哦，
<imtxc> Dororofig: 放心吧就，一半人也就在你硬盘里面 find . *.avi *.rmvb *.jpg
<iGnome> imtxc: win下，别人的文件名，都是大小写混杂的。你这文盲。
<Dororofig> warm: 可能没有设置中文字体，试下用smplayer。
<iGnome> -iname 都不带
<imtxc> iGnome: Dororofig 反正吧，这些文件没有自己没穿衣服的或者女朋友没穿衣服的内容的话就没问题
<imtxc> iGnome: win也没find啊 我就是说说意思
<Dororofig> 我想试试低格能修复不
<iGnome> 传播超过多少多少的，一样被抓。
<iGnome> 主板带低格嘛。
<imtxc> iGnome: 传播也抓？
<jinghua> iGnome, fdo 又没被墙。。
<iGnome> 超量嘛
<warm> Dororofig, 主要是想用 mencoder 往视频里添加字幕的，要是没字体加进去也都是乱码。
<iGnome> jinghua: 就是啊。把那不可见的，变成可见的嘛。
<iGnome> warm: subcp=enca:zh:utf-8
<iGnome> 安装enca
<warm> iGnome, 啊，试试看
<Dororofig> warm: 原来是加字幕，我还以为是挂字幕
<iGnome> 就算改字幕，都是一句 enconv *.srt嘛。
<imtxc> warm: 是翻译日语字幕么？
<warm> 恩？改字幕啥意思？
<iGnome> 改srt编码。最好啊。
<warm> imtxc, 不是，是法语片子，我想内嵌中文字幕
<imtxc> warm: 欧美不看。
<iGnome> imtxc: 你这又歪楼的。
<warm> 哦，看日本的。。。
<iGnome> roylez: 把 imtxc 踢了。他居然污蔑欧美的。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<imtxc> iGnome: 没污蔑啊
<roylez> iGnome: 那我得把你也踢了
<warm> 改srt 编码是何用途？我文件就是 utf8 的
<imtxc> iGnome: 个人爱好而已。
<iGnome> 不准明目张胆的宣传不看欧美
<hamo> roylez: 你喜欢欧美的？
<iGnome> roylez: 你发一个？
<iGnome> warm: 那咋会乱码。
<roylez> iGnome: 我没空
<iGnome> roylez: 又不是要你自拍。开一个httpd，咋没空。
<warm> iGnome, 我觉得是没有字体支持，mplayer不懂吧，而且一开始我的~/.mplayer/目录下没有 ttf， 之后我复制了wqy 的ttc过去
<iGnome> mplayer的缺省字体，改过一次机制了。你去论坛找。
<iGnome> font="" 写到config。
<iGnome> 不是使用以前的ln文件了。
<warm> iGnome, 那可以写 ttc 么？
<iGnome> 系统认的，就试试嘛。
<iGnome> fc-list有的。
<iGnome> 没特殊字符的字体名，应该都没问题。
<kingswim> iGnome, 欧美的都很持久
<iGnome> kingswim: 你去和 roylez 讨论。他熟悉。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我设置了自动登录,但是每次开机并不都能自动登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371207 我设置了自动登录,但是每次开机并不都能自动登陆,有时可以,有时不行.何解啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 quanru — 2012-04-17 10:36
<imadper> warm: 我怎么觉得乱码是编码问题..方块儿才有可能是字体问题
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12556
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y EVIL LAIR - PLAYER HOME WITH SEXY SLAVE GIRLS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
<iGnome> Adult-only content 你居然也看。 MeaCulpa
<imadper> imtxc: 还在春暖花开?
<imtxc> imadper: 再没看哈。
<mayli> fuck
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: xx有你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 有我什么? 我不知道的, 我很春节
<imadper> s/春节/纯洁/
<Dororofig> linux的低格是dd吗？
<imadper> Dororofig: dd还真有清楚所有数据的能力, 但是不是低格吧?
<imadper> Dororofig: 低格是要求数到一定的容量,把他们标记成可读写吧?
<Dororofig> 我经常用dd命令将iso写进u盘，会缩短寿命吗？
<imadper> Dororofig: 会, 本来u
<imadper> Dororofig: 本来u盘寿命不会太长, 尤其是tlc的
 * imadper imtxc fhmdgxs 你们少去那种网站, 容易不举~ 
<Dororofig> imadper: 标记为可读写，原来都是可读写的啊
 * imtxc |||||
<imadper> Dororofig: 毛, 从低格过的硬盘, 怎么读写?
<Dororofig> 容易不举是谁写的，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<imadper> Dororofig: 一般都是出厂的时候, 厂家已经帮你低格一次了
<adam8157> gfrog: 踢你
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然来office了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 工作嘛
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 是你勾起我美好回忆的， 好久没去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<imadper> fhmdgxs: ...
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 原来是元老
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 求个会员好。
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 虚长两岁罢了
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 自己掏钱买去
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 多少钱呀? 我都是随便注册一个就算了,  没买过
<Dororofig> gpt分区表可以安装Windows吗？
<Dororofig> 什么混合分区是怎样弄的？
<adam8157> https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3163-making-shit-work-is-everyones-job
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Making shit work is everyone's job - (37signals)
<woju> 论商业思维，江浙和广东比北京要强很多，电子商务北京搞不起来
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我只看免费， 喜欢开源谢谢
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近开始忙了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 同
<keyboard> 日他妈哦，最近vbox xp经常重启
<keyboard> 自从我加了usb  and  装了农行插件后就发生这个问题了。于是我把插件删掉，问题依旧，刚刚我把vbox usb禁掉了。还没问题出现
<ofan_> Dororofig: win7或win8
<ofan_> Dororofig: win7也不完全支持
<ofan_> 貌似不能从gpt启动
<ofan_> 渣win
<Dororofig> win8说的u盘启动其实是配置，还是需要机箱里要有安装好的win7或win8
<Dororofig> ofan: 物理坏道可以低格吗？
<Dororofig> 物理坏道可以用低格修复吗？
 * adam8157 win键严重磨损
<woju> 小撸怡情，大撸伤身，强撸灰飞烟灭;
<woju> 先撕长裙，后撕短裤，百撕不得骑姐.
<woju> 横批无撸木骑
<imtxc> adam8157: awesome 最费的就它了 还有M
<Dororofig> ubuntu的daily live不能wubi安装吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: roylez http://www.56.com/u94/v_Njc0MjgwNTk.html  这个超级恶搞
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y 如果超级玛丽也能捡装备...... -搞笑视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<adam8157> jyfl987: 吃完饭回来看
<amosk> hi changanyu_
<changanyu_> hi amosk
<amosk> changanyu_, 这个channel很火
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 上cherry吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 木有米
<adam8157> changanyu_: 同事?
<adam8157> amosk: ^^
<amosk> adam8157, 是我高中同学
<gfrog> adam8157: 装穷，都是有股票的人。。
<changanyu_> 同学
<amosk> adam8157, 在上海做linux
<adam8157> changanyu_: 哦 那你就安全了, 同事都是被我kick的
<gfrog> adam8157: kick
<amosk> adam8157, 你把这个channel 注册了？
<adam8157> amosk: 不是, 问大管理员要的op
<woju> adam8157: 哪位是大管理员？
<adam8157> woju: ubuntu中国的几位员工 外加几位潜水的神人
<woju> adam8157: 到处都在说神，可真的没见到几个，看到在线的有不少神人
<imtxc> 这里有几个长期潜水的神，他们应该是大神。
<jyfl987> graphviz是怎么布局的呢
<woju> imtxc: 我也经常潜水的
<imtxc> woju: 你也是大神。
<woju> imtxc: 惭愧惭愧
<hamo> adam8157: 那视频真冷...
<woju> 昨天看到一个帖子，说linux之所以不行，是因为免费
<woju> 不挣钱，所以没人愿意花力气
<namoamitabuddha> linux 不行？
<woju> namoamitabuddha: 用起来太不方便了
<namoamitabuddha> woju: ...
<woju> namoamitabuddha: 那个人还拿安卓和ios linux和windows对比
<jyfl987> woju: 也有收费的
<namoamitabuddha> woju: android iOS 不是 pc 吧
<woju> jyfl987: 服务器版本吧？
<jyfl987> 你看 都怪英语 在中文里 自由跟免费就两回事了
<woju> namoamitabuddha: 封闭型对比
<jyfl987> woju: 不见得
<imtxc> woju: 也有用起来挺方便的。
<namoamitabuddha> woju: 人云亦云
<jyfl987> woju: 操作系统本身本来就不应该赚很多钱 现在都是app时代了
<woju> imtxc: 小红帽的linux是好用，但是以前不能apt升级，现在不知道行不行
<jyfl987> woju: 现在竞争这么激烈 假如我跟你都开了个公司 想要尽量减少不必要的竞争 共用一个系统 那么不管是用你的 还是用我的 都有人不放心 所以就需要第三方独立的这种os平台来跑啊
<woju> jyfl987: 你是说微软会不行？
<jyfl987> 可惜现在的kernel的决策还是linus说了算啊 这才是问题
<jyfl987> woju: 微软靠os赚大钱的时代已经过去了
<ofan_> 这一直都是个问题
<ofan_> 连商标都是linus的
<woju> linus估计是键盘控，不喜欢鼠标
<ofan_> 以前mac曾经想用linux的内核，被linus无视了
<jyfl987> linus做决策 当然有的feature就未必能进kernel 所以厂商才未必满意啊
<jyfl987> 但是bsd又太保守了
<ofan_> bsd不保守
<woju> linus有点象娱乐明星
<jyfl987> 很保守
<ofan_> bsd比linux开放
<jyfl987> bsd默认用的bash参数支持上都比linux上保守
<ofan_> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我说开发上保守 跟代码上开放不开放有毛关系？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 那是因为linux用的都是gnu写的
<woju> 我觉得shell永远都不会过时
<ofan_> bsd上的是原始的，gnu做了很多改进
<jyfl987> 但是这都好多年了 为何不采纳进去呢 所以我说他们保守么
<ofan_> jyfl987: 因为bsd无法用gnu的代码
<jyfl987> 那bsd上的bash怎么说？
<ofan_> jyfl987: bash怎么了
<woju> 有图形界面的软件改动很大的时候，命令行下的软件做个小改动就行了
<ofan_> 默认是csh
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: linux kernel 是一个人的决定吧
<jyfl987> ofan_: bsd上的bash是用什么许可证的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 几个人的决定
<woju> 鼠标和键盘互有优劣
<ofan_> bsd默认不安装bash
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: bsd 是投票
<jyfl987> woju: 你忽略了一个东西 快捷键
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 那几个核心committer的决定
<imadper> ofan_: bsd不能用gnu的代码吗?
<woju> jyfl987: 图形界面一般都是点鼠标的
<jyfl987> 许多人一说到键盘 就非要搞命令行的 其实效率高是因为快捷键的问题
<jyfl987> woju: 你去问问那些PS的
<ofan_> jyfl987: bsd下安装gpl的程序都要重新编译，因为内核，c标准库都是非gpl的，所以只是最终程序是gpl的
<ofan_> imadper: 不能
<woju> jyfl987: 是的，linux用键盘，windows用鼠标
<ofan_> imadper: 默认不会带gpl的代码
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那不就是了 那为何他编译的bash那些接受参数上就比较保守呢
<imadper> ofan_: 那bsd的编译器呢? 不是gcc吗
<imtxc> 还没用过BSD呢，有空了也学学。
<ofan_> imadper: gcc也是独立的
<jyfl987> ofan_: :-)  还有什么不是独立的呢
<ofan_> 现在都要换llvm+clang
<jyfl987> ofan_: 他换又不是因为许可证的问题
<ofan_> jyfl987: 没跟你扯
<jyfl987> 不过 gcc那帮人不是也要走llvm路线么
<ofan_> jyfl987: 自己去bsd邮件列表里问问
<woju> jyfl987: 多媒体和文字互有优劣
<imtxc> 有谁用freebsd的么？
<imadper> 不过bsd貌似驱动支持的没有linux好..
<jyfl987> woju: 键盘不等于命令行 不要胡乱绑定
<ofan_> imtxc: 用过
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我亲自使用的经验
<imtxc> ofan_: 没继续用的原因是？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 别扯开话题
<woju> jyfl987: 命令行的优势就是在快捷键吧
<ofan_> imtxc: 编译太烦
<jyfl987> ofan_: 是你扯开的
<imtxc> ofan_: o
<ofan_> 软件太旧
<imadper> woju: 显然不只是快捷键
<ofan_> jyfl987: 扯吧就
<woju> imadper: 那你说说
<imadper> woju: 管道
<jyfl987> woju: 那看你怎么设计了 如果命令行下的软件都自己搞一套快捷键 也会很烦 冲突的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我没功夫和你扯
<imadper> woju: unix用管道来连接各个工具
<woju> jyfl987: 我很久没用vim,不记得复制是yy，今天早上复制的时候，我本能的按了yy
<imadper> woju: 如果都是图形界面的, 很难实现的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我也没功夫，两句话就跑火车
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • tinycore中文版，重新用fltk编译，支持中文显示和输入，v31号iso版本73M. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371209 Tinycore 4.4，中文版 corezh1.png 用fltk1.3重新编译，fltk程序也可以输入中文； 中文版tc-grub4dos安装器； fluff文件管理器，也能显示中文； 简单方便的软件中心appbrowser； …… corezh2.png 还有最小最 …
<jyfl987> ofan_: 和你一个厂出来的
<imtxc> 想回gnome了，awesome别人借用一下电脑还得我说半天。
<woju> imadper: 管道到windows下是不是多线程？我不是很懂
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我是新产品
<namoamitabuddha> gui 和 cui 比，显然是 gui 好。
<imadper> woju: bash里的 "|"
<jyfl987> 我已经unity了 用个 Xephyr起i3wm来继续tiling wm
<imadper> woju: ls | grep -i "abc"
<imadper> woju: 类似这样的
<woju> imadper: 我知道的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 恩  你在扯的feature上比我有所增强
<imadper> woju: 图形界面怎么操作?
<woju> imadper: windows下有多线程吧，我不是很懂，不知道是不是这个意思
<jyfl987> cui下快捷键应该很少冲突把
<imadper> woju: 多线程和管道什么关系?
<jyfl987> 在gui下 多重的程序嵌套 有时候会有快捷键冲突 这个很挫
<woju> imadper: 我以前看过一点点的书，不记得了，我不会编程，呵呵
<imadper> woju: 刚才的那个管道, 在win下用图形界面很难实现吧?
<jyfl987> 比如我的unity用 super键 有个wm也用super键 结果不能共存
<jyfl987> 还有许多程序都用meta键 额 经常 里面的程序要用的快捷键被外头给拦下吃掉了
<woju> imadper: 不太懂，呵呵
<woju> imadper: linux和windows设计思路不一样
<woju> imadper: 地基不一样
<woju> imadper:  一点点映像
<imadper> woju: 设计思路我就不了解了, 我只考虑哪个用起来顺手
<jyfl987> woju: mac怎么说呢？
<imadper> woju: 设计思路这种东西对我来说太复杂了
<woju> jyfl987: 不记得，八九年前在bbs上看到的书
<woju> jyfl987: 也就翻了翻
<jyfl987> woju: 那时候大概真的只有命令行顺手了
 * woju 表示我不是程序员
<ofan_> mac一开始就是gui
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> ofan_: lisa之前, mac没有出过机器吗?
 * MeaCulpa windows的cmd.exe有管道有重定向有循环有变量，复何求？
<ofan_> imadper: lisa的时候都不叫mac
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 没man
<imadper> ofan_: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/182914.htm
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 稀有古董Mac再次拍卖，完整Lisa 1电脑要价2.5万美刀_Apple 苹果_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: :) 有help有/?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有grep吗?
<namoamitabuddha> windows 的 cmd 有 closure, lambda 么
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gnu grep
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: :)
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是吗? 我还真没用过...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我都不知道shell有lambda
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: shell都没lambda
<MeaCulpa> imadper: GNU是一个要把unix的工具集带入到其他OS的项目，其中自然包括Windows
<namoamitabuddha> scsh
<ofan_> 至少我没搞出来，变量不能存函数
<ofan_> 擦
<imadper> MeaCulpa: cywin?
<woju> 据说linux用for多，windows用if多，不知道是不是真的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: no, native
<ofan_> 不如直接ipython
<MeaCulpa> ipython++
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: scsh, lush
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 查一查, 装上去
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 写个基于js的shell
<MeaCulpa> imadper: google getgnuwin32
<imadper> ofan_: 他退了
<ofan_> 用v8
<ofan_> 奥
<imadper> MeaCulpa: thx~
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: lol
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 支持么
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 支持啥？
<MeaCulpa> 你们以前计算机课不教DOS的？
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 基于js的shell  prokect
<ofan_> *project
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我高中的时候就被教Dos里的重定向，管道，等等...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 刚接触电脑几天而已,没用过dos~
<lol> greetings from UC Berkeley
<woju> 我们高中教foxbase，不过我没学，因为是副科
<MeaCulpa> woju: 恩foxbase那坨...
<ofan_> lol: 有钱人
<lol> ...
<imadper> ofan_: 伯克利不贵吧? 公立的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 大便可以肥土浇花的
<imadper> ofan_: 但是很难进去倒是真的
<ofan_> imadper: 自己查
<ofan_> imadper: 看专业吧
<MeaCulpa> UCB有本科哇
<lol> 考试进来的
<MeaCulpa> 只要有本科，就不难进...
<lol> ...
<ofan_> 都有本科呢
<lol> 被吐槽了么...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu能安装苹果版的软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371210 我的电脑需要安装闪讯才能上网，闪讯没有这种版本，只有WINDOWS和MAC OS 两种版本，http://www.114school.cn/xytypt/typt/download/download.html。请问有没有办法把MACOS版的装到Ubuntu系统上。我都试了好多办法了，没办法解决，恳请大家帮忙。 统计信息: …
<MeaCulpa> 本科不都是靠的高中时候的老师推荐，成绩单，忽悠么
<imadper> 伯克利的本科不是很强, 不过研究生很强吧? 我的理解
<MeaCulpa> 到了研究所才是真格的
<lol> 哇靠完全被吐槽了
<ofan_> imadper: 只知道CS的MS很强
<ofan_> 本科也很强
<piggybox> ofan_: mac自osx开始是个基于bsd内核的gui
 * imadper lol 的这句话"<lol> greetings from UC Berkeley" 翻译成汉语就是, 来吐槽我吧~ :D
<MeaCulpa> lol: :) 因为大家都觉得美国大学本科就是比学费，家境，大麻
<lol> ..........
<imadper> ofan_: 哦~
<ofan_> piggybox: 开始是nextstep吧
<woju> 我始终觉得把TC玩通了，就差不多是高手了
<woju> 可是很多大学学来学去，没几个高手
<imadper> woju: 把fc玩通了才是高手
<ofan_> 还学校都贵
<ofan_> 好
<woju> imadper: fc是什么？
<imadper> woju: 红白机
<woju> imadper: 哈哈
<piggybox> ofan_:  osx前身是nextstep，Jobs离开苹果后搞得，后来回去把以前的mac os替换掉
<imadper> woju: 当年的"小霸王其乐无穷"
<ofan_> woju: flying cock
<ofan_> piggybox: 是的
<ofan_> 基于js的shell有人有兴趣么
<lol> js的shell是不是已经有浏览器版本的了?
<imadper> lol: 有了
<imadper> lol: 之前chrome上面有了, 别的浏览器支不支持就不知道了
<ofan_> lol: 不是js写的shell
<lol> 嗯..当时那个不能在别的浏览器上运行
<ofan_> 是js语言的shell
<MeaCulpa> FOR /F "TOKENS=2,3* DELIMS= " %%A IN ('DIR/A/TA/P/-P/W/-W %~d1 ˆ| FIND ":" ˆ| FIND "-"') DO IF NOT "%%A"=="00:00" SET FAT=non-
<MeaCulpa> ECHO.
<MeaCulpa> ECHO Drive %~d1 has %FAT%FAT file system
 * MeaCulpa windows bat 真难...
<lol> 哦..js的interpreter啊
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 换系统不就得了
<ofan_> lol: a new language
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 现在不是用什么power shell了？
<ofan_> derived from js
<lol> 哦.霸气
<dddyyyyyyyy> lol: ...
<piggybox> ofan_: 你说用js写个bash那样的？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: powershell sux
<ofan_> piggybox: 是对js扩展，做成一个新的shell语言，v8做后端
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: powershell 就没法舒服的用gnu 工具了
<dddyyyyyyyy> lol: 你是lol?
<ofan_> jsh or sth like that
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: powershell是给Enterprise shell小白用的
<lol> dddyyyyyyyy:我今天才加入的.
<lol> 大家有玩过2B的AppleScript么?槽点无数啊!!
<imadper> lol: 那你重名了,  我以为你是另外一个人...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我看有人可以把二进制文件打包到一个sh里头去
<woju> lol: 以前有歌L0L
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是什么技术
<ofan_> jyfl987: 很常见
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 专门有这个工具
<imadper> jyfl987: 有, 支付宝插件就是
<lol> imadper
<ofan_> amd,nvidia驱动都这么高
<lol> sorry~
<piggybox> lol: AS那个语法很怪
<MeaCulpa> 自己手动搞也可以
<imadper> lol: 没事
<ofan_> 写过一个
<imadper> lol: 真假李鬼, 听好玩的
<jyfl987> 对 驱动都这么高  就是不知到我自己怎么整这个
<lol> 我改名
<ofan_> 设定某一行开始 ### BEGIN ###
<lolololol> 我回来了.
<ofan_> 然后grep 剩下的输出到tmpfile里
<piggybox> ofan_: 我觉得大多数人对bash还是满意的，不满意的都去用zsh了
<woju> 总觉得编程这事要看性格，有些人学了一辈子还是菜鸟，甚至不如刚毕业的本科生
<imadper> jyfl987: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/10/16/alipay-edit.html
<sevk> imadper ⇪ t: 说说Linux下支付宝控件 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<richardlxc> hello
<ofan_> sed -n '/###/,$p' > tmpfile
<dddyyyyyyyy> woju: ...
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<lolololol> ofan_: 能不能给个参考的链接?
<ofan_> piggybox: no no..
<dddyyyyyyyy> woju: 为什么这么说
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 程序员不是看年龄大小论工资吧？
<ofan_> lolololol: http://megastep.org/makeself/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shar
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: makeself - Make self-extractable archives on Unix
<ofan_> lolololol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shar
<dddyyyyyyyy> woju: 我无法想象一辈子还是菜鸟的人，如果真有那种人，那也是个天才
<lolololol> ofan: THX~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!
<imadper> woju: 智商正常, 方法得当, 自己又肯学,  怎么会学不好?
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 真的吗？那要看菜鸟的标准了，寿命不是学医就能变长的
<ofan_> lolololol: google: self extracting archive/executable/shell ...
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyyy: 有 勤用ide就可
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<ofan_> imadper: 也有可能的
<imadper> ofan_: 是吗?
<woju> imadper: 我觉得不一定，要看性格，有些人看天分，我觉得是性格
<MeaCulpa> +1
<dddyyyyyyyy> 能学一辈子还是菜鸟，这种人绝对是个天才，就好像Hardy说的，欺诈天才比天才还少
<ofan_> imadper: 是的
<ofan_> imadper: 聪明人都不一定都能学好何况普通人
<imadper> ofan_: 聪明人是不肯踏实的学, 或者方法不当吧?
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 就象不是努力就能成为有钱人的
<ofan_> imadper: 所以说有很多其他因素
<woju> 有些是天生的，三岁定终身
<imadper> ofan_: 所以我刚才说的是: ` 智商正常, 方法得当, 自己又肯学,  怎么会学不好?`
<ofan_> imadper: 你的意思就是说 智商正常 and 方法得当 and 肯学 -> 一定会学好， 显然不止这些因素
<jyfl987> imadper: 关键是智商正常容易 方法得当难  就算你成为perl高手 py社区的人还要认为你走错路了呢
<imadper> ofan_: 恩
<ofan_> lolololol: 不接受裸聊
<dddyyyyyyyy> 能花一辈子学还只是菜鸟的人，说明他学习的东西根本不适合他，他是那种有能力重新建立一门学科的人，是那种可以让学科重新洗牌的人，只要他发现他有这个天赋
<lolololol> @ofan_: 打扰了.我是来联系irssi的...
<imadper> jyfl987: py社区妹子比perl社区多, 所以, 显然perl是走错路了
<lolololol> *练习
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y Computer Science Department | The University of Texas at Austin
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 你的意思是蠢到极点的一般都是天才？
<piggybox> imadper: 还有这种说法哈
<imadper> piggybox: 没有妹子, 人生就没有意义
<imadper> piggybox: 选择没有妹子的道路, 就是悲剧的搞基命
<ofan_> 看片
 * dddyyyyyyyy seamonkey又自动退出了。。。
<woju> 毛片实在不好看，到处是粘液，还是人体艺术好看
<ofan_> 谁熟悉git?
<ofan_> 想让某个文件只在一个branch里，连个branch又互相merge，咋搞？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 又是用seamonkey打开translate.google.com时自动消失了，发生两次了，好怪异
<ofan_> *两个branch
<dddyyyyyyyy> 又消失了。。。
<woju> 似乎黑客一般都很幽默
<piggybox> ofan_:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/332528/is-it-possible-to-exclude-specific-commits-when-doing-a-git-merge
<sevk> piggybox,啥网址y Is it possible to exclude specific commits when doing a git merge? - Stack Overflow
<woju> 不知道幽默感打哪里来的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 浏览器太少了，应该装十几个浏览器才够用
<dddyyyyyyyy> 不知道能不能装两个chrome或firefox在一台机子上， ofan_
<ofan_> piggybox: 不要rebase, cherry-pick也试过
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 能
<ofan_> 写gitattributes不错，但是我这没效果
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 额，怎么装，估计会跟原先装的发生冲突，在win下貌似可以装不同的盘里，
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 说说用了ubutu12.04 LTSBeta 2后的感受 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371214 首先说明：我是一个菜鸟，刚刚接触linux,用的第一个linux系统便是ubuntu11.10。 我为什么会放弃11.10 呢？ 对于我这样不懂linux的菜鸟来说，高手们说linux快捷什么的，我不懂！我只是想学习linux为以后的发展蓄力，学习之余也玩玩ubuntu  …
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 直接装
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 我这就是firefox和chrome共存
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 额，我的意思是在一台机子上装9个firefox
<woju> linux这点有点独裁
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: ...
<archl> wow
<woju> 不能装两个不同版本的
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 额，就是一个系统里有9个版本一样的firefox
<archl> Google 也出免费网盘。
<archl> 5GB。
<archl> 下周
<ofan_> archl: 还没开放
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 当然可以，静态。
<ofan_> 等raspberry pi
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 额，求链接
<archl> ofan_ 你这家伙也。。。
<woju> 谷歌除了搜索gmail几个好不错的之外，其他的很多都很失败
<ofan_> archl: 啥
<woju> 百度也是
<ofan_> woju: 广告
<archl> ofan_ 我刚买了一个15寸显示器。$150
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: nokia s40可以装n个一样的浏览器在手机里，android貌似就不能
<archl> ofan_ 可能有8年了。
<ofan_> woju: google+,google docs 都好用
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 哦。我的手机有4个不一样的浏览器。都是不同内核的。
<woju> ofan_: google+我觉得不大好用
<ofan_> gae还能翻个墙，也算比较好用的
<jyfl987> google不是有storage么 我搞不懂他们为何还要出个drive
<woju> ofan_: 国内有不少程序员都是谷歌的粉丝
<ofan_> woju: facebook你觉得好用么?
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 我在我的nokia s40里装了4个一样版本的uc和两个版本不同的opera
<ofan_> twitter你觉得好用么？
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 我有2个版本的firefox 核心的，一个 opera
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 还有dillo
<woju> ofan_: 很久没翻墙了，没怎么用过，反正觉得不如腾讯朋友
<woju> ofan_: 还有新浪微博
<ofan_> woju: 那不就是了， 你能说facebook很失败？
<archl> ofan_ 明白么，这种专门搞广告搞社交的你用不上。
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 扯远了，你还是给我讲讲怎么在一个系统里装n个版本一样的浏览器吧
<archl> ofan_ 恰恰相反，是大多用户真的不是什么好东西。
<ofan_> jyfl987: 一个是商用的，一个是个人用
<woju> 谷歌百度都应该向腾讯学习
<woju> 百度搞游戏不是一天两天，没一个好的
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 静态。
<flh> 我翻来翻去，全掉下来，一次也没有成功呢
<jyfl987> ofan_: 很折腾
<ofan_> drive应该只能用客户端，而且就算开放api没storage那么底层
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 把库都放在一起，就像os x一样
<ofan_> jyfl987: 抢占用户呗
<archl> jyfl987: 刚才windows xp崩溃了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 小白表示不会。。。
<ofan_> 都不想用dropbox了，跟google docs集成不好，很鸡肋
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我已经被storage坑过一回了
<jyfl987> archl: 活该么
<ofan_> jyfl987: 买了？
<archl> jyfl987: 果然连续n天 睡眠对windows xp来说要求太高了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那倒没
<woju> 当初google wave叫的那么想，想不到啊想不到
<piggybox> gae国内现在还是墙？
<archl> jyfl987: 买了一个15寸显示器花了 $150
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 貌似win可以装不同的盘里，只需要在安装在不同的位置就行了
<ofan_> jyfl987: 花$5 就能买20g
<woju> archl: 不得不说CRT显示效果比LCD好
<archl> woju: 买等离子的显示器呗。
<L-----D> woju, google wave现在其实进化了
<flh> 问下，离子显示器有什么优点，学习下？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 一个月吧
<archl> flh: 耗电多。
<ofan_> flh: 对比度高
<L-----D> 没什么优点吧
<archl> L-
<woju> L-----D: 在google+里面是吧，难用，点开太复杂不实用，而且耗机器资源
<flh> ofan_: 谢谢
<ofan_> jyfl987: 一年
<archl> L-----D: 你就是那个笨蛋的。。。
<L-----D> 现在有钱应该买led的
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 大侠，你给我说下在一个系统里安装多个一样的浏览器吧，撸姐说的，不懂
<archl> L-----D: 看到你就想扁你。
<piggybox> 电脑有用等离子屏的？只知道只有电视用那个
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那个storage限制很多 拿来做存储个人文件我不许要 拿来给网站用 又限制好多
<ofan_> jyfl987: 个人用，google docs就够了
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 你是chatzilla?
<piggybox> L-----D: 优点是便宜。。。
<L-----D> woju, 不 后来google myspace之类的成立了反facebook联盟
<ofan_> 还能在线编辑
<ofan_> jyfl987: 做网站可以考虑amazon的s3
<L-----D> woju, 现在快形成w3c标准了
<L-----D> woju, wave的作为了交换协议的一部分
<L-----D> woju, 你可以看看apache wave和apache rave
<L-----D> dddyyyyyyyy, 为啥要装多个“一样的”浏览器
<woju> L-----D: 表示不懂这些，我只是平时看看新闻，从来不翻墙
 * adam8157 google talk plugin, 有人在64位下成功的么
<woju> L-----D: 花心？
<flh> ubnuntu12.04正式版是不是快发布了？
<richardlxc> 4.26
<archl> 会延期
<archl> 到 4.30之后
<richardlxc> 噢
<adam8157> archl: 32 or 64?
<richardlxc> 我现在用beta版
<archl> adam8157: ？
<flh> archl: 看到了，不知debian7.0 快了没有？
<adam8157> archl: 32位 or 64位
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣蛋蛋
<archl> adam8157: xp？
<adam8157> roylez: 你成功过?
<adam8157> archl: linux
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 额，因为常用浏览器自动打开上次关闭时的网页，所以需要多个浏览器
<roylez> adam8157: N9毫无压力
<archl> 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 我的s40手机上有8个浏览器
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这种东西毕竟是涉及到钱的 比如说第三方的文件存储，希望的就是他可以在第三方网站提供可控制的下载
<L-----D> dddyyyyyyyy, ...
<archl> adam8157: 缺主语。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚试了下 还是skype顺畅啊, 等webrtc吧
<adam8157> archl: 说啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 我想装5个一样的firefox在一个系统里
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 再装5个一样的chrome在一个系统里
<archl> adam8157: 我想不出说什么。。。
<jyfl987> 最好的方式就是 服务器这边可以去第三方网站那申请一串token 绑定到一个文件的地址上 然后这边客户需要的话 就重定向过去 并且附带一个token
<roylez> adam8157: 开源界不行啊。voip都做不好。还不如微软的skype牛
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 这样我应该不会为浏览器发愁了
<adam8157> archl: 你的linux系统试多少位的?
<archl> adam8157: 64
<L-----D> dddyyyyyyyy, 完全不能理解你
<jyfl987> token只能在第一次启用n分钟内有效
<adam8157> archl: 用过hangout或者别的google video chat么?
<L-----D> roylez, skype在p2p方面有超多的专利  开源界想用也用不了
<archl> adam8157: 以前成功的和 cherrot  video过。
<adam8157> archl: .
<archl> adam8157: 不对。
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 裸姐说用静态的可以，我不会
<archl> adam8157: 那时好像是fedora
<adam8157> archl: 无所谓
<imtxc> adam8157: 换手机了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 没
<archl> adam8157: 。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 公钥/密钥 解密的速度如何？
<dddyyyyyyyy> L-----D: 怎么整啊？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 破解还是普通的, 普通的很快
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是经过授权的 不是说破解
<imtxc> flh: debian 7 嘛时候出？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 很快, 慢的时候是在获取对方公钥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如你有我的公钥 我用我的私钥加密的一段串 在你那解开速度如何？
<flh> imtxc: 我也在关心，没查
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你说的快应该不是相对bcrypt把？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 很快, 只解过邮件的, 没啥顿的感觉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 我要的是 低于 0.01s 那种级别的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不慢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没测试过 我肉体凡胎, 没感觉到延迟 :)
<jyfl987> 我是想 现在的oauth什么的 取token耗时很严重
<jyfl987> 如果用 公钥/私钥这种方式 走第三方就方便了
<jyfl987> 不过这样一来 语义网就完蛋了
<L-----D> OAuth也是走的PKI
<L-----D> 吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: .
<imtxc> jyfl987: 刚试了部片，貌似大文件需要一些时间。
<jyfl987> amazon ec2免费的那个相当于一天几个机时？
<freenodlinux> 每月800(?)小时吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 你还在没
<jyfl987> gfrog: 除了 ec2 还有别的能免费玩一阵的iaas么？
<roylez> adam8157: http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/04/16/google-drive-detailed-5-gb-for-free-launching-next-week-for-mac-windows-android-and-ios/
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Google Drive Launching Next Week - Details Inside
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不了解，貌似木有
<adam8157> roylez: 观望
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez: 求教怎么在一个系统里装n个一样的浏览器
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 编译
 * gfrog 为了支持openshift，我决定把blog迁移到上边去 adam8157 MeaCulpa jyfl987 
<adam8157> gfrog: 用啥framework?
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 没编译过。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: python？ 不清楚，有可能还得php，wp之类的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 坐看你的折腾记
<gfrog> jyfl987: 写到blog里，折腾成功了你就能看到，不成功就看不到了，哈哈
<roylez> dddyyyyyyyy: 要那么多浏览器干什么
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez: 个人爱好
<roylez> gfrog: opensh*t需要你这样的基友
<roylez> dddyyyyyyyy: 那就装吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez: 不会
<gfrog> roylez: 主席你又调皮。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我是看你一路折腾 最后又搬出去
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<gfrog> jyfl987: gae？
<archl> roylez: 每次你都那样打马
<ofan_> nnd 破网
<jyfl987> gfrog: 谁知道呢
<archl> ofan_ 怎么屏蔽中国的所有软件啊。。。
<palomino|working> 没错，主席暴力倾向最近严重 , archl
<ofan_> archl: 自杀
<roylez> archl: 好马都是抽出来的
<archl> roylez: 拿鞭子啊。别用拳头
 * palomino|working 站在主席脸上眺望远方
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: google貌似没出来
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan_> archl: 在这个连安全套都全是made in china的世界，脱离中国产品是不可能的
<archl> ofan_ 靠，要是全世界都用中国软件的话，这个网络就垮了。。。
<jyfl987> 感觉paas好迁移硬件平台 额
<jyfl987> ofan_: 干嘛要脱离？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 问 archl
<jyfl987> archl: 你要脱离中国产品 先学学哪吒吧
<archl> jyfl987: 我讨厌迅雷和网络电视。
<archl> jyfl987: 学啥哪吒。。。
<ofan_> archl: 迅雷能下片
<ofan_> archl: 网络电视能看片
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/586268.html?utm_source=kong&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【自然之宝叶黄素软胶囊】Nature's Bounty自然之宝叶黄素软胶囊140mg*50粒*2 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<archl> ofan_ O 和我都没关系。
<ofan_> archl: 那你整天宅的什么？
<archl> ofan_ ...
<archl> ofan_ 想什么宅什么。
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 编译里面貌似没说怎么装一样的软件呀，
<ofan_> archl: 天天打游戏？
<jyfl987> 发现就amazon ec2流量费贵 后面两家预留的流量都很大
<archl> ofan_ 不。
<ofan_> ec2就是流量贵
<dddyyyyyyyy> 不是设置不同的安装路径来解决安装一样的软件吗？
<ofan_> 其他都便宜
<ofan_> 不指望这些云计算了
<ofan_> -j8 编译ing
<fhmdgxs> j8..
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君也在呢
<ofan_> fhmdgxs: 就你明白
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 用户配置文件呢。虽然firefox你可以同时在Ubuntu上装4个版本。
<ofan_> make -j8
<fhmdgxs> ofan_: 我还懂你是双核
<ofan_> fhmdgxs: 4æ ¸
<archl> fhmdgxs: 。。。
<ofan_> fhmdgxs: 8线程
<roylez> hamo: 你的基友要玩 opensh*t 了
<L-----D> lol
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 是四个一样的版本吗？
<archl> ofan找6核12线程的 i7去？
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 不是。
<jyfl987> ec2可以走网络支付么
<ofan_> 费电
<jyfl987> 现在扣钱都要信用卡
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: 我想装5个一样版本的firefox
<L-----D> paypal
<ofan_> 只能用信用卡
<archl> dddyyyyyyyy: 你也该去看心理医生了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> archl: ...
<ofan_> 而且扣款不成功直接给你停了
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyyy: 什么叫一样的？
<fhmdgxs> ofan_: 恩 我以为你双核8core
<dddyyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 版本一样
<jyfl987> 太坑爹了 面向程序员的服务 结果却不支持程序员喜欢的便利服务
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyyy: 版本一样也有不同配置的啊？
<ofan_> 美国只有面向business的服务
<archl> business  促进人类进行无疑的无脑活动。
 * gfrog 跟RHEL较劲失败，去尝试下fedora。。
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙戴红帽子当然不合适。青蛙最适合戴绿帽子
<dddyyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 额，怎么说呢，比如在win下，我下载了一个firefox安装包，然后我复制出来了4个，我都把它们装上了，
<gfrog> roylez: @@
<archl> roylez: 戴皇冠多好。 Prince Rabbit
<jyfl987> 诶 其实他们也不算黑 主要还是人民币汇率问题
<roylez> archl: ....就是那个会瞬移的渣渣？
<jyfl987> 要是人民币对美元1比1 我早就买了 哪里还有那么多废话
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez: 你指点下呀
<archl> roylez: 嗯。死了还是人类尸体。
<hamo> gfrog: 青蛙君带帽子了？
<hamo> roylez: 主席君带什么？
<roylez> hamo: 杀气
 * pocoyo 拜神拜主席拜大仙儿～～
<ofan_> 大仙儿是谁？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 帮帮忙呀，
<pocoyo> ä½ 
<ofan_> pocoyo: 为什么叫大仙儿？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 你说下，怎么在一个系统里装5个一样版本的firefox,就是源代码一样的firefox
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: cp
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: cp不是复制吗？不解
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。
<roylez> adam8157: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3872536_460s.jpg
<roylez> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6de0b84ejw1ds1f04ophbj.jpg
<gfrog> hamo: 表听主席瞎说。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 坏人
<imtxc> linux下 无线网卡 可以在接收无线的同时 发送信号么？
<imtxc> 就是我用无线连接到Internet 然后用无线共享给手机
<ofan_> imtxc: 可以
<adam8157> ofan: 同时处于两种模式? how? wlan0:1?
<imtxc> ofan_: mmo吧
<ofan_> adam8157: 半双工的
<imadper> imtxc: 肯定可以
<imadper> imtxc: 没注意看 `就是我用无线连接到Internet 然后用无线共享给手机` 好象是不行的
<imtxc> imadper: ofan_ 求方法
<ofan_> 只是接收发送交替，感觉上是同时
<imadper> ofan_: 不是呀, 他是要`就是我用无线连接到Internet 然后用无线共享给手机`
<ofan_> imtxc: no
<imtxc> ofan_: 实现不了？
<ofan_> imtxc: 不行
<imtxc> ofan_: 为啥？
<ofan_> imtxc: 这么蛋疼直接手机上不就得了
<imadper> imtxc: 电信adsl, 手机没法拨号?
<imtxc> ofan_: 突然想到的 因为朋友用win就这样做呢
<imadper> imtxc: win下可以?
<imtxc> imadper: 亲眼所见
<ofan_> imtxc: 可以实现ad-hoc,但是得用有线连internet
<imadper> imtxc: 颠覆了...
<imtxc> ofan_: 亲眼所见win可以。
<imadper> imtxc: 不会是那个哥们有两个无线网卡吧...
<imtxc> 以前觉得不可能啊
<ofan_> imadper: 双网卡吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这tmd是神马回帖啊 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1ds2e5yuxloj.jpg
<imadper> ofan_: 恩,我也觉得是
<imtxc> imadper: ofan_ 绝对不是
<imtxc> 他就下载了个什么一个批处理的脚本 然后就这样弄了
<ofan_> imtxc: 一般网卡不能既工作在ad-hoc模式又在标准模式
<imtxc> ofan_: 所以啊 非常好奇。
<imadper> ofan_: 那个网卡是双芯片的....
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1ds1tff5hggg.gif
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1ds1unjrmk6g.gif
<imtxc> imadper: ofan_ http://www.connectify.me/
<sevk> imtxc,啥网址y Your Hotspot, Your Way - Connectify
<ofan_> imtxc: 这是个路由
<pocoyo> roylez: 哪儿翻出来的，超搞笑啊。
<roylez> pocoyo: 煎蛋，你懂的
<ofan_> imtxc: 而且共享的是3g/4g网络
<ofan_> 不是wifi
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在线等待，急求64位12.04版wubi.exe文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371219 我下载了amd64.tar.xz这个文件，用自己电脑建立了IIS，然后使用wubi.exe安装。但是怎么也找不到独立的这个文件。 使用校园网络，限制流量。所以不能单独下载一个新的ISO包，请大大们帮帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Omxman — 2012-0 …
<imtxc> ofan_: 所以 只能手机用好像
<roylez> pocoyo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e22530etw1ds1uifyyefj.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 在打印机旁边的废纸堆里找到一张你们的python试题
<ofan_> imtxc: 这个是个ad-hoc软件
<ofan_> imtxc: 共享手机或者电脑上的4g网络
<ofan_> 或者有线网络
<imtxc> ofan_: 4g啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我木关，不是我打的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我捡回来学习一下
<imadper> imtxc: 你说的那个软件我用过, 不能同时联网和共享的
<imtxc> imadper: 可以啊  他就那样用呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说昨天为啥卡里收到工资的几百块钱转账
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都木有
<imadper> imtxc: 好吧, 抽空再去试试看~
<imtxc> 第一次知道无线还能这样
<adam8157> gfrog: 我还以为是 award, 结果刚才又另外收到了award....
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<gfrog> adam8157: 显摆
<str> Hello!
<adam8157> gfrog: 很困惑
<str> q
<imtxc> adam8157: 直接报告财务呗
<imadper> imtxc: 万一发错了, 报告财务之后就没了
<imtxc> 困惑什么立马解决。
<imadper> imtxc: 反正是发多了, 又不是发少了, 何必介意
<imtxc> 这是上面在考验adam，准备升职。
<imadper> imtxc: 这都能被你想到...
<imtxc> …………
<str> 好多的人啊
<imtxc> 。names
<str> 游客
<keyboard> 多个毛啊，看看国外的
<keyboard> 那才叫好多的人啊。。。
<keyboard> 我是来打酱油的
<flh> 酱油？
<str> 我是看热闹的
<imtxc> str有啥热闹的么。
<str> 今天不热闹，有点冷
<imtxc> 看看能不能突破100
<str> OK
<imtxc> 够了
<str> 额
<imtxc> 困。
<str> zzZZ
<keyboard> qtfj
<keyboard> 哈哈，没有人看得懂
<str> 额
<str> 没想象力
<str> 听说Ubuntu很牛X，怎么去发现？
<imtxc> 这个问题问的有水平  大神来答。
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • virtualbox arch+gnome3.2 终于弄好了 ，略显粗糙阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371222 效果和fedora 里的gnome3 稍有不同阿 ，显得有些粗糙。 右上角的zh是什么情况？Scr.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 slave — 2012-04-17 14:31
<str> 额滴神啊，求神...
<AireadFan> 谁可以帮我测试下，我新做的 rpm 包啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 待会给我围观下python试题
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助】remmina远程连接windows的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371224 我想用remmina远程连接windows，但是出现了failed to start ssh session的问题，什么情况啊？？？ Basic那栏我填了前三项：IP，usrname,password window的那台电脑不用安装remmina吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2012-04-17 15:07
<cfy|school> iGnome: 有没有下完？
<iGnome> cfy|school: 嘛。你那边早上断了。我这文件不见了。算了。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 哦。早上被关机了。。。
<zer4tul> cfy|school: 被关机……
<iGnome> :P
<iGnome> 不如split 100个文件
<cfy|school> iGnome: 太麻烦了吧
<iGnome> ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/
<cfy|school> iGnome: 干吗的？
 * richardlxc 
<imtxc> ofan_: 我刚问了  他那样共享出来的信号，用其他的笔记本也能连接
<ofan_> imtxc: 就是ad-hoc
<imtxc> ofan_: 因为他们学校里面的无线网是收费的绑定MAC,然后他们一个寝室买了一个帐号
<imtxc> ofan_: 他的笔记本连接上之后其他同学也用无线连到他机器上 可以上网。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用过 vimdiff么
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 双网卡吧， 不得被辐射死
<imtxc> jyfl987: meld帅
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 单网卡
<jyfl987> 哪个用过vimdiff 三路diff的？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你去服务器上用下meld给我看看？
<imtxc> jyfl987: wget下来
<imtxc> 再meld
<richardlxc> 有没有推荐的新闻组？
<richardlxc> meld是神码？
<dddyyyyyyyy> richardlxc: 额，aioe
<richardlxc> jyfl987: vimdiff是比较两个文件不同点的
<richardlxc> dddyyyyyyyy: ?
<jyfl987> richardlxc: 你显然没用过
<richardlxc> jyfl987: 什么
<richardlxc> jyfl987: vimdiff -O files?
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy|school> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117579
<cfy|school> 有人玩bsdgames么？
<richardlxc> 有没有推荐的新闻组？
<cfy|school> bsdgames里的atc
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: 求教怎么在一个系统里装多个一样的浏览器
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 一样的浏览器？
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 名字？
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: firefox或chrome
<richardlxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 为啥装多个一样的浏览器？
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: 个人爱好
<richardlxc> 那用的时候无论用哪个都没啥区别吧:)
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 不知道有通用方法可以实现
<richardlxc> 有没有好的新闻组推荐下
<mosesofmason> cn.fan
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: 我想装5个一模一样的ff,然后每个ff的设置都不同，一个用来看youtube,三个用来学习，一个用来干其它的
 * gfrog 求教shell大拿，sh如何生成一个等差数列？ 1 2 3 4 5... cc MeaCulpa roylez 
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 装你想要的浏览器个数个虚拟机
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: 不会装虚拟机。。。
<mosesofmason> 使用 5 個不同的 Profile 就行了 ￣▽￣
<dddyyyyyyyy> mosesofmason: 额，是五个浏览器，不是五个profile
<imtxc> gfrog: seq?
<iGnome> 犯傻？
<mosesofmason> dddyyyyyyyy, 你要的用 Profile 就可以做到
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 简单的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 每天用
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 你装个虚拟机，里面装5个debian
<adam8157> gfrog: 回来了
<dddyyyyyyyy> mosesofmason: 每次打开浏览器，让浏览器自动打开上次退出时关闭的网页，profile能做到吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<mosesofmason> 能啊
<str> command
<randphu> gfrog: bash似乎用{1..5}
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 然后你懂了吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: 不懂，
<cfy|school> gfrog: seq
<mosesofmason> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Managing-profiles
<sevk> mosesofmason,啥网址y Managing profiles | How to | Firefox Help
<cfy|school> gfrog: 不行么？
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: nokia的s40手机就可以把同一个浏览器装在不同的位置，然后可以使用多个浏览器
<freeayu> 现在如果想直接 升级到 12.04 要怎么做了
<mosesofmason> Chrome 也一样做到
<imtxc> freeayu: 等到12.04出来 然后升over
<gfrog> cfy|school: 看到他们在讨论用一个shell的最小子集实现生成一个2k的全0xFF的文件。。 命令只有这里这些 http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Utilities-in-Makefiles
<sevk> gfrog,啥网址y GNU `make'
<gfrog> cfy|school: 所以我好奇
<freeayu> imtxc 我有一些新的需求，需要用最新版
<freeayu> 想问下怎么升级
<hamo> adam8157: 壕发奖金了？
<mosesofmason> 更不用说 Firefox 还有各种扩展了
<adam8157> hamo: 辛苦钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<cfy|school> gfrog: 一个文件，全部是0xff?
<gfrog> cfy|school: yep
<adam8157> jyfl987: vimdiff咋了? 成天用
<cfy|school> gfrog: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8236/a-fast-way-to-repeat-output-a-byte
<sevk> cfy|school,啥网址y a fast way to repeat output a byte | commandlinefu.com
<cfy|school> gfrog: 咋样？
<gfrog> cfy|school: 木有/dev/zero可用
<cfy|school> gfrog: - -!
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: 额，我把它们装不同的地方或更改系统识别它们的信息是不是就可以了，
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy|school: 把第一个改名为ff1,ff2依次类推
<iGnome> 估计你的ff1只访问baidu1.com。ff2只访问baidu2.com。
<iGnome> cfy|school: 你咋不理他了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 额，我想让每个浏览器都有各自的用途，
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 一个用来翻墙下种子，一个用来学习，等等
<iGnome> 你做一个基于rom的系统吧。机器插卡，就启动不同的fx。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 理谁？我忙阿。。。。
<cfy|school> dddyyyyyyyy: 不知道
<iGnome> 维护profile或者session，不可以嘛。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 难道你不用opera了？
<iGnome> 谁蛋疼，硬要安装几个软件。
<iGnome> cfy|school: oops
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 我的nokia s40小手机就可以装5个相同的浏览器，一个装视频文件里，一个装音乐文件夹里，一个装程序文件夹里，，
 * iGnome 掐掐 cfy 早上的脸蛋。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: android貌似就不可以
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 你的浏览器来学习 是学习从另一个浏览器下载下来的种子么？
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: ..
<yall>  :em04
<iGnome> 你安装绿色版本的fx吧。。你要安装到手机？
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 我想既然可以在手机上装5个一样的浏览器，那么电脑上也应该可以装5个一样的浏览器吧
<iGnome> 可以啊。绿色版本的，只在当前目录工作。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 错误的安装Virtualbox增强工具后导致无法启动 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371226 在终端 用虚拟光驱挂载 在弹出的对话框中选择了查看 自动安装 安装后貌似要从启 关闭了终端 顺手把光驱卸载了。。。。。。 然后 悲剧来了。。无法启动系统了。 小白一个 基本是按网上教程照猫画虎。。还画 …
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 只能装绿色的吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那几百应该是报销
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 额，系统是怎么识别它们是一样的呢？改下，让系统不认为它们是一样的不就可以了吗？
<iGnome> 不合你说了。会弱智的。 nnnd
<yall> /path/to/each
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。。。
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<iGnome> 估计是雕的化身来了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 给指个方向吧，我去搜索
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 百度：五个火狐
<imtxc> 这个需求  太奇特了。
<iGnome> 五个火枪手，就容易搜索到。
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: 我不认为这能搜出我想要的答案
<randphu> dddyyyyyyyy: 突然想起来有一个chakra的发行版里不知道用了一种什么方法把软件和库全做成一个镜像，运行时再挂载。有没有高人知道具体是怎么实现的？
<iGnome> randphu: slax的那套so包。
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 5p site:http://dy1.xxwl.com/
<sevk> imtxc,啥网址y 性吧|春暖花开，性吧有你|Sex8|性吧最新地址
<dddyyyyyyyy> adam8157: 有人在这里发布黄色信息。。。
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyyy: done
<iGnome> cfy|school: 安装bump不。
<dddyyyyyyyy> adam8157: thx :p
 * imtxc 唉。
<imtxc> 我是好心
<dddyyyyyyyy> 再说，捷克论坛比这个好多了
<keyboard> 有大神在吗？
<iGnome> imtxc: 你nick不带dd。该你倒霉。
<keyboard> 有一个问题困了我NN天了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 再不济也有夜色贵族呀
<dddyyyyyyyy> 还有海盗湾
<keyboard> 有大神在吗？
<hamo> adam8157: 学习django中...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这几天公司像是捉到了唐僧，妖魔鬼怪多起来了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 求女妖怪..
<keyboard> qt4-4.7.0
<keyboard> 我的怎么也升不上去
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 资深女老妖
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 你教教我怎么弄呀
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 学Django? 何必呢...
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 我的方法是正确的，我冒那么大的风险。
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: 什么方法
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 肿么了？
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 不说了 说了你又举报我
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 怎么在一个系统里装5个相同的firefox ?
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: ...
<cfy|school> iGnome: 还是没带。。。回去我装下
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 这是很明显的多P问题
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: ...
<hamo> dddyyyyyyyy: 去官网下bin的包，放在5个地方就可以了
<dddyyyyyyyy> hamo: 额，需要安装吗
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 啥os
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: cp -r
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 学Django还不如去学Ruby了
<hamo> dddyyyyyyyy:  安装不用...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥？django比ruby差哪了？
<l5g> 装一个xen 一个kvm 一个mware 一个irtuabox 每个虚拟机里面装个firefox host上再装个
<dddyyyyyyyy> hamo: 哦
<l5g> 就5个了
<dddyyyyyyyy> l5g: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Django就是个rails copycat
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 问题是, django效率比rails高啊...
<imtxc> ls
<imtxc> l5g: 他刚说了，你的这种在5个房间里面进行多P的行为不科学。
<adam8157> hamo: 咋又弄那个了
<adam8157> hamo: 弄那个的话去intel吧, 他们有个部门在弄 在招人
<hamo> adam8157: 额...我这刚学的...咋能直接去呢...话说我觉得跟着 roylez 我还学了点ruby呢...
<imtxc> 请教 regular 和FSM 哪个效率高呢？
<hamo> imtxc: regular就是FSM吧？
<imtxc> hamo: 哦，这样啊，我当是俩东西呢
<hamo> imtxc: 可以去看看regular的引擎是怎么实现的...我记得我当时看的基本都是自动机...现在不知道有没有什么新鲜的方法了
<imtxc> hamo: 谢谢。
<adam8157> hamo: 哦
<hamo> adam8157: 话说RH最近招美女没？
<adam8157> hamo: 木有
<imtxc> adam8157: 贵公司北京站米国美女多不？
<adam8157> imtxc: 这边只有华人(虽然有美籍,台湾籍,新加坡籍,澳大利亚籍)
<imtxc> 哦啊。
<woju> 每个美女背后，都有一个干她干到腻的男人
<hamo> adam8157: 谁说台籍？
<hamo> adam8157: 谁是台籍？
<adam8157> hamo: 说?
<adam8157> hamo: 和我名字差不多的那个 台湾和美国籍
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...还是双国籍...看看人家..
<adam8157> hamo: 生得好
<adam8157> hamo: 推荐个手机
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...换手机丫？
<chen> 请教一个问题，各位大大们，ubuntu 11.10睡眠后不能回到桌面， 但没有死机什么的， 这个怎么搞回来？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以换
<adam8157> hamo: 这个太不像样了
<hamo> adam8157: Ip吧
<imtxc> adam8157: Ip++
<adam8157> hamo: 我不会用a家的东西, 太封闭, 不适合我 不爽
<adam8157> hamo: 而且, 不要贵的
<imtxc> 升级到1208
<bluek> 来一个大神救救我吧
<roylez> adam8157: N9
<lenage> ls
<bluek> 10.04下，如果把qt升到4.4.7.0或以上？
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起...
<roylez> adam8157: ls/pwd/cd 这种命令都可以用的
<chen> 只有一个鼠标还能动，但就是回不到桌面，
<bluek> 10.04下，如果把qt升到4.4.7.0或以上？
<roylez> adam8157: 卖一个蛋的钱就够了 ...
<imtxc> 。—— 。
<bluek> 现在的版本是4:4.6.2-0 u...5.3
<roylez> imtxc: 小破孩一边去
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天pantry里给的嘛饼干？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我喜欢吃得那种
<bluek> 我日，我日，我日日日j
<bluek> ^_^
<bluek> 引起观众注意
<imtxc> sudo kick bluek
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪木有了！
<bluek> imtxc, 你没权限
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就吃了两块...
<adam8157> gfrog: 台球去了
<bluek> 10.04下，如果把qt升到4.4.7.0或以上？来个神救我一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 真闲
<imtxc> 我才发现我同学投简历都是不看要求一页一页的批量投的。
<chen> 好强 。
<chen> 不过这样倒是个不错的办法。
<imtxc> chen: 百跑腿面试了就。
<imtxc> :s/百/白
<fyodor_> ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
<chen> imtxc, 怎么重启的的ubuntu 的X window  GONE 风格的
<imtxc> 好歹得跟人家要求差不多吧。
<bluek> 大牛在吗？
<chen> 我这个本有时候睡眠了，桌面回不来了。。
<imtxc> chen: 不了解没用过gnome 3
<imtxc> chen: 我的解决办法是不睡眠 不待机
<chen> imtxc, 这，汗。。
<chen> 我这个也只是有时候。窗口挂了。
<imtxc> chen: 进其他tty kill 了x？
<roylez> adam8157: ॐ
<chen> imtxc, 能进tty ,但进去KILL 了后，我就不知道用什么命令再打开X window 了，去google了下，给的命令不行啊。
<chen> 就只能重启了。。
<imtxc> chen: kill 掉gdm好像会自动启动
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你用vimdiff搞三路diff么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 私聊回我
<zer4tul> imtxc: 作为服务启动了吧？/etc/rc.d/gdm stop，或者/etc/init.d/gdm stop 试试
<imtxc> zer4tul: 恩 我是让他kill了 gdb 然后X就能重新启动了。
<imtxc> gdm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 每天这个点，我们那里的女人开始吩咐家里阿姨烧饭了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都是温拿啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哇 啥地方
<bluek> 有牛没？
<RuiZi> ^_^
<RuiZi> 大家号
<bluek> 我急需大牛
<imtxc> bluek: 大牛这个点都吃饭去了。
<bluek> imtxc, 你是小牛吗？
<imtxc> bluek: 我的也挺大。
<bluek> imtxc, ok...我现在是10.04,qt version is :4.6.2,我想更新到4-4.7.0或以上，可是出错。。。你有办法吗？
 * imtxc 从小最恨大人问小牛什么的了！
<imtxc> bluek: 没有装过那个  不好意思。
<bluek> imtxc, ……
<imtxc> bluek: google嘛，没解决不了的。
<bluek> imtxc, google过了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 台球
<adam8157> jyfl987: 搞过
<imtxc> jyfl987: 输了。
<imtxc> NNND
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/svnmerge
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/svnmerge at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 回去了。今天晚上的会，真不想去听...
<roylez> nnnnd
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 我这个试diff四个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看这个 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3723914-1-1.html
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 怎样取字符串 - Shell - ChinaUnix.net -
<MeaCulpa> 3楼太高了！
<MeaCulpa> ChinaUnix果然是做作业天堂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1ds1s3hn124j.jpg
<pocoyo> imtxc: 什么台球？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只想问下三个文件vimdiff的时候 如何使用快捷命令 把变更拉到自己当前的文件里？
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问chromium下用什么书签同步插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371234 firefox下一直使用xmarks来同步收藏网页书签，和 add bookarks here 插件一起使用，就能在书签工具栏自己建立的分类文件夹下直接增加书签项，chromium下同样可以使用xmarks来同步书签，可是没有add bookarks here 这个插件，每次想添加 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: dp dc呗
<adam8157> jyfl987: ctrl-w x先交换好窗口位置
<betterfan> gosh
<imtxc> NNNNNNNN
<imtxc> 热死了
<richardlxc> 哈哈
<richardlxc> 神码地方啊
<zer4tul> adam8157: 3个文件的话，我这里的vimdiff会报错说有3个文件，不知道该用哪一个
<adam8157> zer4tul: 我试试
<adam8157> zer4tul: 诶, 我记错了貌似 cc jyfl987
<adam8157> jyfl987: zer4tul 那就临时diffoff某一个, 然后操作其他两个, 需要的时候再diffthis打开.
<zer4tul> adam8157: 高端！
<adam8157> zer4tul: 很ugly...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 之前完全不知道这用法
<adam8157> zer4tul: :)
<zer4tul> adam8157: 一直很龊的用yy C-w C-w p的方式应用改变
 * zer4tul 惭愧了
<adam8157> zer4tul: 呵呵
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ya,ni lai le
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ wa,ni zai ya
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ya,ni jin tian bu shang ban?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你总用过git的三路diff吧 你这方法似乎太坑爹了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ .. xue che..
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 我现在就在用yy
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用过 这样比手动要好些 我觉得
<hoxily1> dddyyyyyyyy, 呀,在?
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: kao jia zhao?
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily1: en
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ bingo
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么比手动好？？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: diffoff, diffthis
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily1: 下了个加勒比海盗4，没中文字幕。。。
<wujie> 大家好啊
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 好好练习听力,总有一天不看字幕也能听得懂.
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 总有些单词听不懂。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 老外都喜欢连读。。。
<Evanescence> JPEG照片的EXIF信息修改后可不可以恢复啊？或者说可不可以查看一张JPEG照片的EXIF信息被修改过了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞个命令的把 不要让我手动yy了 我受不了
 * adam8157 NPR正在说中朝关系
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ NPR是什麼意思 女僕人？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 美国国家广播电台
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 爲麼不是電視。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 上班看个鬼电视
<mayli> wop
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..網絡電視，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 還有網絡直播的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 上班看个鬼网络电视
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 网络直播的电视？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 因爲你那是 鬼公司
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ bingo
<CyrusYzGTt> 不聊，。我去掛衣服
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 日本的网络直播电视？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 都有，，
<zlszk> 有用emacs调试汇编的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 不過最討厭的是 windows only 或者是  dll exe的
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • KDE的中文包怎么安装啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371235 网上查到的是 pacman -S kde4-l10-zh_CN 就可以了，试了试 PACMAN找不到这个包。不是我把包的名字输入错了吧？？ kde4- 后面的那个是大写的i吧？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slave — 2012-04-17 17:39
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 没剧情，不喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ .. 電視。。  有 本港臺
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 正在下gossip girl season 1
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 哦
<cnhezong> 请问谁word排版懂的多哦 小弟有一doc文件，想知道对方制作这个doc邀请函是怎么个流程。谁能告诉我啊。邮箱给我，我发给你，你告诉制作过程。谢
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 自己安装的ati显卡驱动（官方的闭源驱动）问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371238 已经安装好了，ccc也能用，但是为什么系统信息里图形还是未知？怎么显示出自己的显卡信息？是不是因为我安装驱动之前没有把ubuntu安装时默认的驱动卸载？怎么折腾？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 张少彬 — 2012-04-17 18: …
<CyrusYzGTt> 毒食品三字经：瘦肉精、地沟油、一滴香、胶面条、皮革奶、镉大米、石蜡锅、毛酱油、牛鸭血、药火腿、双氧翅、陈化粮、碘雀巢、增稠蜜、红心蛋、糖精枣、氟化茶、铝馒头、硫银耳、农药菜、三鹿粉、苏丹红、箱子馅、甲醇酒、人造蛋、纸腐竹、罂粟汤、硫磺椒、激素花、毒米线、避孕鳝、工业胶
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈哈
<bluek> 妈个比
<bluek> 操
<bluek> 解决一个多天没有解决的问题
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 被踢了也爽
<bluek> 小发泄一下
<bluek> ^_^
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，瘦肉精 地沟油 皮革奶 貌似都吃过
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 我幾乎都吃過
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 药火腿是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 自己去 google
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我是伸手党
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 那就這樣
<bluek> 阿里旺旺  for linux 怎么是中文的？
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，两天没吃饭了
<bluek> 太高兴了哈
<bluek> 总之，除了网银，终于可以摆脱vbox xp了
<bluek> 阿里旺旺 ，cad,ps,等都解决了。。
<bluek> 我小发泄一下
<vic> cad 用的啥
<bluek> draftsight
<bluek> 装上字体后，可以打开autocad 2004-cad 2010版本
<bluek> 且功能与2004相似，一用就会
<bluek> 不支持3d，2d可以，但效果欠缺，对于画施工图来说足够了
<vic> 我知道  不支持autolisp  也不支持插件
<bluek> 嗯嗯
<bluek> 今天终于把阿里旺旺给解决了。
<vic> 貌似给我发了封邮件 大意好象是可以开发插件 不过不是免费的 坑爹的英文看不懂
<bluek> 妈的，10.04不支持qt4.7.0升级。我下了血本，把以前的vbox统统删掉了。
<bluek> 然后升级qt，downloaded一大堆的依赖包。
<bluek> 缺哪一个下载哪一个。哪一个冲突了，直接 sudo dpkg install -f
<vic> arch党飘过
<bluek> 牛啥牛，真是的。我只要能用就好了，不过我arch装不上。。。曾经vbox过，装到x的时候就装不下去了
<vic> 没牛  就是鄙视下  啊呵呵
<dddyyyyyyyy> vic: 鄙视啥？
<bluek> 鄙视我用apt
<vic> 不回答 不然又是一顿吵
<bluek> 我用我的，你用你的。我现在不想折腾就是因为阿里旺旺。我是销售。
<vic> 俺就是开玩笑
<cfd> 路过
<bluek> 回答也没事，其实我也鄙视用ubuntu的人，包括我自己。
<bluek> 呆会儿试试qtqq
<bluek> eva虽然能用，有些功能被禁掉了。
<bluek> 哈哈，操。
<bluek> 升级了一下qt啥都可以了。
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。
<bluek> qtqq也能用了
<bluek> 就是有点丑。
<vic> qtqq 是什么东东
<bluek> 就是qq
<bluek> 功能晚上测试，现在可以删掉eva了
<bluek> 图标怎么变小？貌似变不了？
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你啥时候挂呀啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ？？ 你才掛
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你不是说要2012.12.25挂吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ .. 是說過。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 那你要挂吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 考慮考慮
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 要挂就挂，不挂就不挂
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 看看情況，真是 世界末日 就 掛
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...你认为会有世界末日吗在今年
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 希望是
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 没一点预兆
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 希望有
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 现在已经是4月了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 那就希望有。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我也希望今年有，but
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 牛顿算出来的是2060年左右
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 好吧，，我瞎說一個預言 洪水滔天 地球裂半  宇宙蹦摧 盤古復生
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/2012-04-09-07-28-27/2582-20120409.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 上班族应小心避免植物神经“积劳成疾”_日经能源环境网
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 到时貌似要发生全球性的瘟疫和辐射
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 嗯嗯，希望，， 還有 生化危機 還有 外星入侵
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 会有少部分人躲进底下，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 嗯嗯，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 人类的文明会就此中断
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 到時 地球會被 太陽的烈焰給融化
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 从此地球就变成了一个充满了荒芜的星球，没有绿草，没有树木，没有植物
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 而且還是個 死星
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 一个被遗弃的星球
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 然後被太陽進化的黑洞給 吞噬
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，那估计是很久以后了。我们是看不到了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 很快的
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我们估计会看到地球末日
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 如果那时我们还没挂的话
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 我估計是 人類末日先
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 希望我们能看到人类的末日
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 希望下一秒就是 末日
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我下的片还没看完呢，怎么也得让我把片看完了再末日啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 不行
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 等下一個 世代再看唄
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，下一个时代还会有我吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 有，你的量子信息估計會被 保存一部分
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 那时的我还会是我吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 过去的我不是现在的我也不会是将来的我
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 我是我，不是我，即是我。也非我，既是我
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 如果我也能化身亿万，那就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 將你 碳化  然後 打成 最小粒子狀態
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...我说的是有亿万个化身，不是粒子，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 大小是因空間的基本因素而定。。 粒子也是化身
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，粒子能有自我思维吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 有吧，
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • xubuntu 12.04 测试版在安装移动咕咪音乐遇到如下问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371241 QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread QPainter::end: Painter ended with 2 saved states QPainter::end: Painter ended with 2 saved states QPainter::end: Painter ended with 2 saved states No bp log location saved, using default. [000:007] Browser XEmbed support  …
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你的生殖细胞也有自我思维吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 也有。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 那你体内有多少个不属于你的思维存在呀，你的身体被入侵了
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 或者说被寄生了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 木有， 你想想我們都是 盤古 身體形成的，， 包括 能量 ，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，盘古是奇点吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 如果我们都来自于一个奇点，那我不就是你你不就是我吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 嗯嗯
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 那我的片还给我
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§  或者下世 你就是主角了
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我想当历史的编写者，而不是主角，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 那你就 修真證道 獲取 root權限， adam也行
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我要当的不是root或adam，而是系统的编写者，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 有 root就可以自己寫進硬碟
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 還可以走捷徑
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 是系统的作者而不是用户
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 那你能另外聯通另一臺木有系統的電腦麼
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 是最高权限者，没有之一，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 誰讓你晚出來，。，
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃飯去
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我也要去吃饭了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 我晚出来还能怨我吗。。。
<richardlxc> 哈喽‘
<pocoyo> {Pinhead wisdom} 你这种说话方式在修辞学里叫做“扯”。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机之后就这样了，卡在那不动了，求高手提示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371242 *starting anac(h)ronistic ctc/default/speech-dispatcher *stopping anac(h)ronistic cronred,please run landscape-config. *starting mount network filesystems *stopping mount network filesystems 统计信息: 发表于 由 六道再生 — 2012-04-17 19:18
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • UNITY不显示时间 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371244 我的是从11.04一直升上来的，为什么时间显示没有了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 li123h — 2012-04-17 19:30
<richardl1c> hello
<sevk> richardl1c, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<bluek> 发现一个问题
<bluek> 阿里旺旺貌似改不了头像？
<bluek> 真丑，就一个空白在那
<LOL_>  >
<richardlxc> >>
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<guccio> hi all
<sevk> guccio, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<guccio> is there anyone from geekbone / shlug?
<guccio> hellosevk :)
<hamo> >>>
<richardlxc> what's geekbone/shlug
<guccio> geekbone is the debian mirror in shanghai. shlug = shanghai linux usergroup
<richardlxc> wow
<guccio> shlug built and maintain the geekbone server.
<richardlxc> can i join in ?
<richardlxc> and how ?
<guccio> 不好意思，我换了个终端
<guccio> 终于可以输入中文了，钢材用ipad链接了我在linode的vps，然后用irssi上的，ipad里面没法输入中文哈
<guccio> geekbone就是shlug的昵称，我们大概在10年前就通过irc.pchome.net的geekbone频道一起交流linux
<guccio> 最近心血来潮想看看频道是否还在，但是好像都关了，所以只能连到freenode上来瞅瞅
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆
<guccio> 看来老朋友们都不在了，呵呵
<void1> see.online.sh.cn
<LOL_> guccio: 有钱淫
<guccio> y?
<void1> guccio: geekbone进去的时候那首打油诗还记得吗
<guccio> 不会是因为我这个名字吧，哈
<guccio> 记得有打油诗，但是不急的内容了
<LOL_> guccio: gucci  linode ipad
<LOL_> guccio: pucci比gucci怎么样
<hamo> roylez_: .
<guccio> gucci和guccio还是有区别的
<void1> 劳斯丹顿比江诗丹顿怎么样 lol
<guccio> 都不咋地
<guccio> 真正喜欢手表的人，会买沛纳海。
<guccio> 沛纳海的表带更好玩
<hamo> roylez_: 咋啦？
<imtxc> void1: 借我带带我给你评价哪个好
<LOL_> 很喜欢miumiu这个名字
<void1> imtxc: 去问候总借 lol
<imtxc> LOL_: 没u更惹人疼
<imtxc> void1: 侯总是谁啊?
<void1> 难道这就是代沟吗？候总卖表都不知道啦
<imtxc> 不清楚.
<guccio> 代购很明显。
<LOL_> soiamso: 为啥要带斗篷呢？带了还不是把27.36.174.42暴露出来
<soiamso> LOL_: 搞笑而已
<iGoogle> roylez: https://photos.bu.mp/
<sevk> iGoogle,啥网址y Bump
<LOL_> soiamso: xijiao的ip好厉害
<soiamso> LOL_: 军区？
<LOL_> soiamso: 1.xxx.xxx.xxx
<soiamso> LOL_: 按照pidgin的登录模式 nickserv 登录太靠后了
<LOL_> soiamso: 以一开头的是啥地方
<soiamso> LOL_: ipv4 都没有了，d 还在讨论 v6 是否可控。
<iGoogle> roylez: 没得玩吧。
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神
<LOL_> roylez_: 你咋也带斗篷了
<roylez_> larry___: 三尾巴
<roylez_> LOL_: 又不要钱
<LOL_> roylez_: 节扎也不要钱，你节扎吗
<LOL_> lol
<roylez_> LOL_: 我不需要这东西啊，你需要你自己用
<LOL_> roylez_: 你有小公主没
<roylez_> LOL_: 没有了
<LOL_> roylez_: 没有了是啥意思，，，
<roylez_> LOL_: 一边去的意思
<LOL_> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 新版的acfun真不爽
<adam8157> roylez_: 同感
<LOL_> iGoogle: nvidia的gt 630很差吗？
<soiamso> roylez_: 用滚动的头像图标，耗竭我们的cache
<soiamso> LOL_: gpu benchmark
<LOL_> soiamso: i5核 gt630玩龙之谷很卡
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不知道是不是我网络问题，今天apt不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371250 换默认源还有uestc.edu.cn的源都有问题 apt-get update不成功 98%就订住了 然后失败 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2012-04-17 20:34
<soiamso> LOL_:  没有那个型号，集成？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328066
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 猫和老鼠原来还有这一集。。。 - 网页标题
<soiamso> LOL_: 估计被骗
<LOL_> soiamso: nvidia geforce gt 630m独立显示芯片 1
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu_list.php
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmark Charts - Video Card Model List
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327641
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 1分钟后你们使劲的喷吧 - 网页标题
<soiamso> LOL_: 分数不过 800 ， 一个400的显卡能到1500
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 我今天竟然在加班
<LOL_> soiamso: acer果然坑人
<soiamso> LOL_: http://direct.fujixerox.com.cn/landingpage/9
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 富士施乐官方直销
<roylez_> adam8157: 2
<soiamso> LOL_: 这个更2
<soiamso> LOL_: P105b 在澳门卖399
<roylez_> adam8157: 又一篇关于回回的 http://www.acfun.tv/v/327895.htm
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 在欧洲两年，谈谈穆斯林给我的感受 - 网页标题
<soiamso> LOL_: acer不是高端本吧？
<LOL_> soiamso: 不清楚
<LOL_> soiamso: 同学的本里感觉联想的屏最差，
<soiamso> LOL_: 也能玩很多游戏了吧，很多主板的内置显卡都只有200左右的分数
<LOL_> soiamso: vaio和dell都屏还不错，比acer lenovo地屏好多了
<Evanescence> 有谁知道Vim里怎么运行Javascript么？
<LOL_> soiamso: 我还是比较心水asus的屏
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/328001.htm   这哥们，他不是想统治欧洲吧？
<soiamso> LOL_: 没有一个不是棒子的
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 荷兰一男子9年内与多名女子生下82个孩子 - 网页标题
<soiamso> roylez_ 穆斯林绝对不会让自己融入当地社会，也绝对不会放弃自己的信仰
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327475
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【非诚勿扰】屌丝的快乐女神们不懂 - 网页标题
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 那不是朴实, 那是二
<roylez_> adam8157: 没说是朴实啊
<soiamso> roylez_: 我可以拿你开玩笑就算你非常不堪，但你不能说我不讲理。 这个我深切体会，原来马来西亚也有很多msl而且不带面纱来大陆旅游，拿别人开大玩笑
<roylez_> soiamso: 反穆斯林还得靠以色列这种强势犹太国家
<adam8157> roylez_: 真tm二
<soiamso> roylez_: 也不是啦，只要我们信奉平等，而且不让步于任何种族，就不会这样了。
<roylez_> soiamso: 用独裁的方式推行平等就好
<soiamso> roylez_: 不服从就他妈搞隔离区
<roylez_> adam8157: 这人蛮可怜的。装二估计已经成了他求生必要的了
<soiamso> roylez_: 天主教？
<roylez_> adam8157: 那个22号也2得可以啊。带的什么狗眼的眼镜？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我vim indent-guides好用的, 256色的终端
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么配置的？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 直接用vundle加上就是了 啥配置也没有
<adam8157> MaskRay: 另外它默认是关闭的, 需要打开
<cfy> iGoogle: 你名字爆露了。。。perlchina邮件。。
<adam8157> MaskRay: \ig
<adam8157> MaskRay: 最近很忙么? 都没见你上线
<roylez_> adam8157: 17 20 22这都是神马人啊
<cfy> kandu也好久没上了。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 那上面都是奇葩
<adam8157> roylez_: 不过那个男的实在太二了
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 最近很忙么? 都没见你上线
<MaskRay> adam8157: 最近考试多……
<adam8157> MaskRay: \ig
<adam8157> MaskRay: 怕你掉了
<ysyk> 请教一个问题。我在ubuntu12.04中用irtualbox，运行lfs_livecd6.2-5.iso，卡在了中断请求上，显示“IRQ sharing is disabled”
<MaskRay> adam8157: :IndentGuidesEnable 吧，不过没效果
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啥终端?
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啥终端?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 一矢中的，是我的 tmux 没配 $TERM ...
<soiamso> ysyk: 禁用 virtualbox 的 acpi 特性
<adam8157> MaskRay: 配置成256色应该就OK
<ysyk> soiamso: 我试试
<adam8157> MaskRay: tmux可以把TERM设置成screen-256color
<soiamso> ysyk:  apic
<adam8157> roylez_: N9用的如何
<roylez_> adam8157: 很好啊
<MaskRay> adam8157: 终端能显示了。这个对 gvim 无效？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这个插件在gvim下应该效果最好啊
<ysyk> soiamso: vbox默认没有启用apic，但是还是不行
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327474
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 校花の蕉！ - 网页标题
<MaskRay> adam8157: 确实无效。我用的 molokai
<adam8157> MaskRay: 没用过gvim, 是不是还是颜色的问题 换个配色试试
<ysyk> soiamso: 那一行原话：“serial: 8250/16550 driver $revision:1.90 $ 4 ports,IRQ sharing disabled”
<LOL_> cfy: perlchina邮件列表把神暴露了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你难道用tmux
<adam8157> roylez_: screen
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩...
<ysyk> soiamso: 我用的都是默认配置
<roylez_> adam8157: 普通青年用screen，文艺青年用tmux，二逼青年用 detach
<yall> roylez_: 额。是dtach吧
<roylez_> yall: 哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐
<stock-cn> 通过网络直播的电视，如果保存下来？
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: StudlyCaps
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ?? 求翻譯
<cfy> LOL_: 你想做啥。。
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • hp1005mfp打印复印扫描一体机安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371253 这机器是单位里用的。现在要接到ubuntu机器上去。 hp打印的linux驱动，有开源项目hplip的支持，比较简单。在hpopensource.net网站上下载hplip包安装管理界面，然后再联网下载1005mfp的驱动插件就可以了。但是现在问题来了，单位的 …
<stock-cn> 请问如何把网络流媒体保存下来
<stock-cn> 我用vlc播放网络电视
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ vlc貌似有個錄製按鈕。。 自己找，我一年前用過
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 好我看看那
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 嗯嗯
<vic> 求 语音识别 语音控制 软件
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 是有哦，不过不知道保存在哪里了！
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 自己去配置
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 没看到保存的位置菜单哦
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ ,,額。。 自己看 配置。。
<sikao_lfs> 问个疑惑，/etc/resolv.conf不停的被改写变化，为啥不让它只存在内存里，不非要读写硬盘？
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 默认是在哪里哦
 * vic 求 语音识别 语音控制 软件
<sikao_lfs> /etc/resolv.conf不停的被改写变化，为啥不让它只存在内存里。非要读写虐待硬盘？我甚至有时候推断被反复读写最厉害的估计就是这个文件了。
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 不清楚。。 自己找
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 为什么要修改那个地方？
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 我觉得现在基本是拨号上网或者是DHCP自动获取吧？每次好像都要变动/etc/resolv.conf这个文件内容。自然我认为这个文件应该只存在内存里，不应该反复读写入硬盘。另外好像12.04里这居然是一个链接
<sikao_lfs> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<sikao_lfs> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29  3月 29 03:37 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 新配电脑，安装ubuntu11.10遇到问题，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371258 1T的硬盘，留有100G没有分配，其他格式化为NTFS， 今天安装ubuntu 11.10总是出错，还没有进入选择语言和安装的界面就出现错误，输出信息很多，有些看不到，下面是可以看得到输出的照片，希望大家帮忙，弄了一天了没弄 …
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs: 我也有类似问题，就是 /etc/hosts 是如何被读写的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可以用inotify 来看看 读写的时机？
<tandkzy> 这在ubuntu下怎么才知道一个应用程序访问了那些网址？
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 还真找不到
<soiamso> tandkzy: netstat
<tandkzy> 就。。就这么直接用？
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 看 vlc的配置木有，，或者是 搜搜 看看那個格式的
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: resolv.conf 也就是下次要用吧，也不是多有人都 用dhcp指定的dns
<soiamso> tandkzy: 也不是
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 鎖定 resolv.conf就可以， NM也修改不了
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 我看到配置位置了，在首选项 输入与编解码器  记录目录或文件名那里浏览下定义路径，但是定义后，仍然不见保存
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 額。。 你錄製完需要 停止錄製 ，，吧？？
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: linux 的目录结构可以移动到挂载点吧，有挂载到内存上的可能？
<sikao_lfs> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117589      bogon.......现在越玩越奇怪。
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿，但是仍然没有阿
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ ..額，，
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 問上游。添加這個配置
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 问上游什么意思
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ vlc的開發團隊
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 呵呵，反正这些也不需要搞的特别明白。等定型后权威部门来解释。现在先蒙头用着。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: http://hi.baidu.com/fy98/blog/item/602aebf8765b520ad9f9fdef.html/cmtid/1c9cb211af57fc6eca80c4a7
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 局域网所有主机名变为bogon的解决方案_过客风雨_百度空间
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: .
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 不是这样的？
<roylez_> hamo: 不干活了？
<adam8157> hamo: 辞了么
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 找到了，但是一格奇怪的格式
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ ..webm??
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 恩。没错。解释的对。反正越来越奇怪了。革命太快，变化太快。我也受不了
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: .ts
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 是.ts格式
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 也许只是我大脑退化，人变老了，无法接受新事物有关。
<stock-cn> soiamso: 老大，看到reiv吗
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 這個格式貌似 韓國比較流行
<stock-cn> soiamso: 他做的东西真经典
<soiamso> stock-cn: 没有，还是那个？
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 我是可以用vlc播放，发给windows用户就播放不了
<stock-cn> soiamso: 是阿
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 确定不是av ?
<stock-cn> soiamso: 不是
<stock-cn> 不是av
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ .. 額，， 不清楚，， 這個貌似很高清的。
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 是voa
<soiamso> stock-cn: 美国人也不能看的voa ?
<hamo> adam8157 没啊..
<hamo> roylez_: 刚回来
<soiamso> stock-cn: 后来不是搞了一个python的吗？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我要做一个轮中轮，把圆分成64等份，作成64卦轮中轮
<cfy> roylez: 主席，晚安
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋，晚安
<soiamso> stock-cn: 最近有赔吗？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我在国内，用卫星接受的，用VLC播放的，想保存下来
<stock-cn> soiamso: 最近没有
<adam8157> hamo: 赶紧得啊
<stock-cn> soiamso: 能做出来吗
<soiamso> stock-cn: 有买美股吗？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我在国内阿
<hamo> adam8157 辞了你养我啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你找蛤蟆赶紧啥？
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然有基情
<stock-cn> soiamso: 你能帮忙做吗
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ 赶紧辞了跟着你
<soiamso> stock-cn:  美股门槛 2000刀
<stock-cn> soiamso: reiv真的极少见到
<stock-cn> soiamso: 恩
<stock-cn> soiamso: 似乎只有机构才能
<soiamso> stock-cn: 职业程序员。。
<soiamso> stock-cn: reiv
<adam8157> hamo: 我跟kexin闲聊过, 她倒是蛮希望你回来的, 另外她说dev是因人设岗
<hamo> adam8157 我也觉得dev是因人设岗...难不成我还得去混几年QA什么的？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 很牛的一个人，reiv
<soiamso> stock-cn: 个人也可以
<adam8157> hamo: 看看哥
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<stock-cn> soiamso: 是吗
<stock-cn> 2000刀有点恐怖了
<soiamso> stock-cn: 是的
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧干活啊主席...
<stock-cn> soiamso: 不过美国经济这样子，人家股市照样大涨，中国经济这样牛，股市缺不行
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<soiamso> stock-cn: 因为期权 以及 T+0 最少要 2000, 不然只能T+3
<stock-cn> soiamso: 哦，你还很懂哦
 * hamo 卧槽...GFW居然墙了golang的主页...
<soiamso> stock-cn: 如果有足够的钱，买redhat的看跌期权，但是行权要6500 没有这么多钱
<adam8157> hamo: 我这里没有
<soiamso> hamo: 以前是屏蔽的
<roylez_> hamo: 因为goagent有go版本的
<hamo> roylez_: 额...GFW这是要赶尽杀绝啊...
<soiamso> hamo: 屏蔽 python.org 是因为 gae 有 agent
<roylez_> hamo: 必须的
<soiamso> hamo: 老方不是告诉你们用vpn了吗
<hamo> soiamso: 没米...买不起vpn
<soiamso> hamo: 没钱没自由，现实
<hamo> soiamso: 主要是vpn还是有点麻烦
<stock-cn> soiamso: 你最近在搞吗
<soiamso> stock-cn: 搞什么？
<pocoyo> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<stock-cn> soiamso: 股票
<piggybox> soiamso: 为什么要看跌redhat?
<soiamso> piggybox: 历史高点
<soiamso> piggybox: 新兴市场主营业务发展不顺利
<piggybox> soiamso: 它最近刚出的财报暴涨，历史高点根本不是做空的理由
<adam8157> soiamso: 0_o
<soiamso> adam8157 你们公司不是靠卖copy的吧？
<stock-cn> piggybox: 是美国呢，不是国内
<adam8157> soiamso: 不是, 靠卖服务
<soiamso> adam8157 国内反倒开始卖 copy 了 ？
<piggybox> stock-cn: 什么不是国内？
<stock-cn> redhat
<soiamso> piggybox: adam8157 不好直接答这个问题
<stock-cn> 不在国内上市
<stock-cn> 美国上市的
<adam8157> soiamso: 没有卖 国内也没有
<adam8157> soiamso: 可能你说的是OEM
<piggybox> stock-cn: 这不是显然的么
<stock-cn> redhat到底怎么扬了
<stock-cn> soiamso: 发给我
<stock-cn> 我还是一直用debian
<piggybox> 服务器大部分不是用debian就是用centos
<soiamso> piggybox: 个人观点，可能在adam8157 手上改写也是有可能的。
<adam8157> soiamso: 啥哦 我用debian
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 终于解决了SMplayer标题栏乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371260 一直用smplayer，但播放文件时标题栏经常会出现乱码，虽然不妨碍使用，但看着总觉得不爽，各种google找不到答案。今天折腾了一下，发现只要将：首选项—>高级—>在窗口标题上显示标签信息这一项去掉，smplayer标题栏显示的就是你 …
<alvin_rxg> 求故事    http://www.weibo.com/1261141474/yf4bVwH2R
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 拇姬的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<stock-cn> soiamso: 看到reiv跟他说说
<soiamso> stock-cn: 几年了也不自己学学？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 自己没能力学，看了几本书什么都不会编
<alvin_rxg> 求 果壳 的故事啊～～～
<stock-cn> soiamso: 每天看分析技术的书
<stock-cn> soiamso: 没精力和兴趣写阿，也没能力
<imadper> y4mblack 是个什么程序呀?
<imadper> 我这里好多y4m开头的程序, 不知道是干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> imadper: ps ax | grep y4m   然后去包管理器里找
<xds_> hello every body
<knownbad> My body is fine, thank you.
<xds_>  hehe
<MeaCu1pa> .
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6744c19ejw1ds30pik0igj.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: skype开会5分钟就滚犊子了。网络太差了
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 没有在运行, 就是自动不全出来很多这些东西
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 所以上来问问看是干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> 那你找包管理工具问问
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 好
<mayli> wowowoowowowowowowoowowoowwowoowowwowoowwowowowowow
 * mayli 为啥Tor不能访问某些网站呢》?
<alvin_rxg> 因为艾滋病毒是可以穿透套的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac27371
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 應廣大群眾的要求 - 网页标题
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我以前常个老婆说我的虫虫可以穿透套子但她现在不信了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 如果你的虫能穿透它的话，两个原因，1是产品质量不行，2是你的虫质量有问题，都太小了
<knownbad> 我老婆用意你的说法，连载具都太小了。
<Dororofig> gmail出现暂时错误，数字代码是93，这事什么原因？
<alvin_rxg> zdf 正在放 一个女人被男朋友抛弃后，遇上了高帅富的故事……
<alvin_rxg> s/高//
<\b> alvin_rxg:  今天晩上有 simpsens，显然看 simpsens
<alvin_rxg> simpsen 太过成人化了
<\b> south park, the simpsens, how i met your mother .... 必看，否则和德国人没有共同话题了..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天晩上应该还有 the big bang serie
<alvin_rxg> 那个太晚了，明天8点上课
<piggybox> 发现sublime这个编辑器不错啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: two and half man　不知道现在有没有继续了
<\b> piggybox: 网页上的　？
<piggybox> 德国人不看德剧？
<piggybox> \b: 不，本地的
<piggybox> \b: http://www.sublimetext.com/
<sevk> piggybox,啥网址y Sublime Text: The text editor you'll fall in love with
<\b> piggybox: 这种坏坏的电视最有人看了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我把 vim 的 spell 搞坏了…
<piggybox> \b：我现在唯一有空看的美剧是冰火之歌
<\b> 靠，神马情况　http://virtualdub.org/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=365
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Metro style apps and the Win32 API - virtualdub.org
<\b> 我还刚想写一个程序，要用到大量的 win32 api
<\b> win8　肿么了
<\b> 连 winsock / wininet 也没了？
<\b> 求真像
<\b> Well, time to update that file I/O code, starting with using CreateFile2() instead of CreateFile(). Not CreateFileEx()? Someone on the Windows team got tired of *Ex() jokes
<\b> 可以想到然后有一堆 2。。。　CreateWindow2 ,  SetWindowsHook2 ...
<\b> 居然连 opengl 也没？
<\b> http://blog.ezyang.com/2012/04/use-the-source-dont-read-it/
<sevk> \b ⇪ t: Use the source, don’t read it : Inside 233
<fivesheep_> yo
<alvin_rxg> qui
<metbsd> sunpinyin里怎么设置双拼啊
<metbsd> 我的是xubuntu
<sevk>  06:06
<imtxc> adaam: .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-18
<kingbo> 早
<ofan> 禁播？
<ofan> 金
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • arch上安装sugar,事后总结贴，参考WIKI http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371277 一、 1、安装apache,php,mysql # pacman -S apache php php-apache mysql 另外，最后安装上这个包，后面php会用到 #yaourt php gd 1 extra/ php-gd 5.3.10-4 gd module for PHP 2、配置Apache /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost {myhostname} myhostname …
<richardlxc> good morning>
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...个啥
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • python 崩了 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371278 大家好。。装的beta2 自带python2.7 前几天因为要装一个软件 需要安装python 2.5 然后噩梦开始。。。 直接下的python2.5的安装包 sudo make install 安装的 安装过程很顺利 重启之后系统默认python变成了python2.5 导致一些系统工具不能用了 然后我就把python2.5 …
<bluek> 我日哦
<bluek> qtqq群根本就用不了啊？
<iGnome> 4% [11 gcc-4.6 4,134 kB/7,576 kB 55%]                                  1,183 kB/s 7分 19秒
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<hoxily> 1 MB/s 好快的网速.
<hoxily> 局域网么
<bluek> roylez，神来得太晚了，我昨天把该搞定的都搞定啦
<woju> `1MB/s还要7分钟，起码有1G吧
<woju> woju: 没有1G,400M
<hoxily> 0.49527835845947266 GB
<woju> hoxily: 你用bc算的吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/bpADJ.jpg
<hoxily> woju, python
<MeaCulpa> roylez: RAP?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看见猫没...
<hoxily> 1183*(7*60+19)/1024.0/1024/0
<imtxc> imadper: 早.
<imadper> im
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看见了
<imadper> imtxc: 早~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的外甥女可以把贴纸贴上天花板
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 2.4米高的天花板...
<hoxily> imtxc, Madper 两位早,都找到工作了?
<imtxc> hoxily: 求大佬给工作
<Madper> hoxily: 我这两天没找, 问 imtxc 吧
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/W8kk2.jpg
<iGnome> https://photos.bu.mp/ 都试试
<sevk> iGnome,啥网址y Bump
<iGnome> roylez: 居然有人敢欺负你。
<Madper> rfc2068还真长, 本来想写个http server呢
<imtxc> 发现智联上面,每天就是那些公司,有个上海四域什么的,我看了几个月了,每天刷好多条  哪是个什么公司谁给科普下?
<imtxc> Madper: 啊 ,对不起你 那天回去给忘了....其实我就实现了个GET
<Madper> imtxc: 恩, 那天你跟我说过了
<Madper> imtxc: 感觉, 如果功能做的多的话, 最好用有穷状态机模型来做吧?
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/9EwFE.jpg
<zhao> ubuntu12.04几号出呀 正式版
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: linkedin
<hoxily> zhao, 4月26日
<Madper> zhao: 好像26
<Madper> hoxily: 你快, 抢不过你
<imtxc> Madper: 恩 要做好 还是很复杂的, HTTP 的话 是2616吧?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 找工作，上阿三集市 linkedin
<Madper> imtxc: 1.1的话, 是2068
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没去过呢还.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 去吧，去了大家connect一下，猎头哗哗的
<imtxc> Madper: Obsoletes: 2068
<Madper> imtxc: 不会吧..2068就够多东西的了....
<hamo> roylez: .
<hoxily> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=146
<sevk> hoxily ⇪ ti: 查看版面 - 版本支持 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> Madper: 是啊 page 176
<roylez> hamo: 早
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我去看看.
<hamo> roylez: 早主席...
<hamo> iGnome: 神早
<Madper> imtxc: 闹得我都想换个东西做了, 就一学分, 不值当的
<imtxc> Madper: 选修课?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那上头怎么找猎头啊?
<Madper> imtxc: 必修, 随便选一个题目, 随便选一个技术, 写一个多余2k行的项目 这个2b课程
<imtxc> Madper: 2K行 才一分啊?
<Madper> imtxc: 恩
<Madper> imtxc: 我要是写html, 那2k行不在话下~ 哈哈~
<imtxc> Madper: 恩
<Madper> imtxc: 要是写perl, 2k行能写好多内容呀
<Madper> imtxc: 所以说, 这课程要求行数就是个悲剧
<imtxc> Madper: 多注释 多换行.
<Madper> imtxc: 哈哈, 好吧~
<Madper> imtxc: http://www.iteye.com/forums/board/Job
<sevk> Madper,啥网址y 招聘求职论坛所有讨论帖 - ITeye论坛频道
<iGnome> 2k应该用py。2k的pl写死人的。
<iGnome> 蛤蟆。蛤蟆。
<Madper> iGnome: 还好, 如果一个人写还是可以的, 多人写, perl那就真没法看了...
<iGnome> 没想过pl要写出2k行，是多大的项目了。
<Madper> iGnome: 估计写成cgi, 里面大巴废话什么的, 也是有可能吧?
<Madper> iGnome: 或者学习支付宝的方法, 后面一个__DATA__, 然后把二进制文件cat过去
<iGnome> 不至于吧
<iGnome> 哦。DATA赞
<iGnome> 搞几个icon嵌入，也够了。
<Madper> iGnome: 恩, 就是到时候答辩之前, 审核组先看代码的. 他们看到二进制文件被cat过去之后不知道什么感想..
<imtxc> Madper: 你刚发的那个地方 貌似晒offer的多
<Madper> imtxc: 你把自己贴上去呗~
<iGnome> 嵌入图片，xpm的。你说当加密用的就是。
<Madper> iGnome: ... 要是神是审核组的, 看见一个学生为了凑够行数, 把图片嵌进去了, 什么感想?
<Madper> iGnome: 直接挂了重修吧?
<piggybox> haha
<iGnome> 我会表扬你的。
<Madper> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 本来这要求就是变态。你能主动站出来反抗。精神可嘉。
<Madper> iGnome: 我觉得, 我信了你, 要悲剧的...
 * iGnome 做汇编过来的，代码越短越体现水平。
<woju> ttp://tieba.baidu.com/p/1527243262
<hoxily> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1527243262
<sevk> hoxily,啥网址y 北京地铁内白富美跪地疯狂自扇耳光求高富帅原谅_爱情吧_百度贴吧
<hoxily> 所噶
<Madper> iGnome: ...
<imtxc> hoxily: 直接来视频地址啊
<hoxily> imtxc, 我只是转发一下woju的发言.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 啥叫猎头嘛...猎头就是来找你的
<roylez> iGnome: 神无码，最精悍
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不过关键是工作禁烟
<MeaCulpa> s/禁烟/经验
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那跟没说一样...
<MeaCulpa> 猎头都是无脑苍蝇...
<iGnome> 掐掐 roylez的脸蛋
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你还是找蛋蛋靠谱
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * Madper palomino|working 每天都被打
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 我在hardcore，某地图有记录了。longest kill spread。
<iGnome> 15个
<roylez> Madper: 神掐我，我揍破马
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不错嘛
<Madper> roylez: 没见到神掐你呀?
<roylez> ...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我很久没ET了，最近有时间都去Skyrim了
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<iGnome> 这啥
<MeaCulpa> 为啥都拿鳟鱼扇耳光呢
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 找了呀, 等他们有空了面面, 不过自己也得找啊, 眼看着要回学校做毕业答辩了.
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 老滚V
<piggybox> ET是啥
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 老滚V, 美女裸女排排坐
<imtxc> 毕业前不签了三方协议是个很愁人的事情呐.
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫三方协议
<Madper> roylez: 刚翻了一下, 看到了..
<iGnome> 。
<Madper> imtxc: 解释一下, 三方协议?
<imtxc> 依照我们学校的惯例,为了就业率什么的, 反正随便找的地方签了,他就给毕业证.
<palomino|working> 学生、公司、学校三方吧 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 找工作关学校鸟事
<Madper> imtxc: 不找工作就不给毕业? 万一我是富二代, 毕业就回家歇着呢?
 * hoxily (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hoxily
<imtxc> Madper: 给学校捐款 搞定
<palomino|working> 就业率阿 , MeaCulpa
<Madper> imtxc: ..好吧~
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 就一个统计？
<palomino|working> yeah
<MeaCulpa> 擦...
<palomino|working> 我当年就没找工作，所以。。。也就没有协议
<Madper> palomino|working: 就业率学校随便说呀, 反正也没人能调查出来
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋早
<palomino|working> 给上边看的吧 , Madper
<MeaCulpa> 我记得我当年也没和学校说找到否
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 原来你也这时间来，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 起晚了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 借口多多
<adam8157> huntxu: 起晚也算借口么...
<iGnome> adam8157: 你几点睡觉的
<imtxc> Madper: 不是的
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，原谅你，今天气压低，我也起晚了，哈哈
<adam8157> iGnome: 昨晚1点左右, 有点事情 睡晚了
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，你们啊
 * MeaCulpa 每天6:15起床，横穿魔都上班
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> Madper: 你按发出的三方协议的回执的比例算的, 虽然像我们学校好多回执都是瞎找个公司弄的凑数的.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 回来帝都吧。。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你也在魔都啊?
<iGnome> adam8157: 。。。 nnnd 昨天3点都没睡觉。
<Madper> imtxc: 恩, 好吧... http://www.g-idol.com
<sevk> Madper,啥网址y 女性アイドル画像館
 * adam8157 今天九点半起的
<Madper> sevk: 你不要每次都把标题说给大家听好不好~
<Madper> ofan: 什么机房的?
<sevk> Madper, 你多大了？  ㍢ 
<Madper> ofan: 给个链接测测速度
<Madper> sevk: 2岁
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你真懒
<imtxc> Madper: 呃 你这么多网址啊.
<adam8157> roylez: 闹钟被我惯了
<Madper> imtxc: 刚才无聊上了一下 www.baidu.jp
<Madper> im
<Madper> imtxc: 就看到这个了
<imtxc> ....
<bluek> adam8157, 你叫蛋蛋？^_^
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://i.imm.io/h76K.jpeg
<imtxc> 呃...
<imtxc> 杀人了要
<adam8157> bluek: 乱叫要被踢的
<ofan> Madper: http://ofan.me
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我发现那个UJE啥的地图，地雷很爽
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y OFAN's Blog
 * gfrog 我9点半出门的时候我隔壁那个哥们还在睡呢。。。 他们9点半开工，估计丫今天要迟到啦。。
<bluek> adam8157, <roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你真懒    ：（
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你看我地雷有82 shot...要不是还有人和我抢地雷....我埋了82次雷
<ofan> 基情
<iGnome> 居然有pl的nick
<adam8157> bluek: 他有可能人身攻击到我, 所以不踢
<iGnome> 我对地图名，迷惘
<Madper> ofan: heroku? 里面给地址了, 还是你搭建在heroku上面了?
<bluek> adam8157, 哦哦
<ofan> Madper: 不是
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我达到过地雷35 kill
<ofan> Madper: vps
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<imtxc> Madper: 他卖VPS的 还用heroku?
<Madper> ofan: 上个100m的东西, 下载一下看看速度~
<iGnome> nnnd jay1? 多少人哦。难道人拥挤到踩雷啊。
<Madper> imtxc: 看错了...
<Madper> imtxc: 他买的vps吧? 不是卖vps的吧?
<ofan> Madper: 这是看带宽吧
<imtxc> Madper: 应该卖
<iGnome> 你去vinece试试埋雷。lol
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
 * imtxc 我刚才要干什么来着 给忘了
<Madper> ofan: 1g电信+1g教育网
<ofan> Madper: 啥？
<Madper> ofan: 还有ipv6... 错了, 是2g电信贷款
<Madper> s/贷款/带宽/
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Madper> ofan: 所以嘛, 给个100mb的文件看看速度啦~~
<ofan> Madper: 翻墙用的不是下片用的
<Madper> ofan: 看youtube呀
<Madper> ofan: 我现在用的鬼子的ssh, 看720p, 1080p会卡
<Madper> ofan: 你的主机ping不通, 能上. 你把ping阻止了?
 * roylez 坐等吃饭
<ofan> Madper: 有CDN
<ofan> Madper: 我这看1080p的都卡
<ofan> 能看就不错了
<huntxu> roylez: 發圖，少年
<ofan> 而且youtube上也没什么好看的
<roylez> huntxu: 骚年...
<roylez> huntxu: http://jandan.net/2012/04/16/%e9%82%aa%e9%97%a8%e8%89%ba%e6%9c%af%ef%bc%9a%e8%82%89%e7%9a%84%e8%89%ba%e6%9c%af13p.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 邪门艺术：肉的艺术[13p]
<huntxu> roylez: 你居然也上煎蛋
<woju> http://ting.baidu.com/topic/cooperate/liudong
<sevk> woju,啥网址y “度娘”刘冬 个人首支单曲 《愤怒的小鸟》百度独家首发 _ting!_百度旗下音乐平台_乐在其中
<sevk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu怎么远程挂载新加硬盘组软raid 0? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371282 俺是一新手,刚花120多欧租用了一台服务器,给的系统是ubuntu11.04 32位,硬盘不够又加了一块硬盘,现在想把这2块硬盘组成raid 0,提高读写速度, root@localhost:~# sudo lshw -C disk *-disk:0 description: ATA Disk product: MB0500EBNCR physical id: 0 bus  …
<Madper> ofan: pm个价格?~
 * Madper 先去吃饭
<ofan> ...
<bcao_> 早饭有点晚。中午饭有点早。。
<roylez> huntxu: 这里没几个人比我早上煎蛋，好不好
<roylez> gfrog: 基狗不在？
<huntxu> roylez: 我說的是年齡不對...
<gfrog> roylez: 你找他？ 他在twitter上冒头几次
<roylez> huntxu: 大叔就没有上煎蛋的权利了么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 基蛙
<huntxu> roylez: 被剝奪了
<gfrog> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> 後來，g開頭的nick的，都改名去了
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙，你的蛤蟆基友在的呢
<gfrog> roylez: 坏人！
<huntxu> roylez: 444權限的文件，root可以寫進去？
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog ^
<roylez> gfrog: iGoogle => 爱基狗
<gfrog> huntxu: 貌似是能的
 * tenzu 觉得基蛙这个nick碉堡了
<iGnome> http://www.loogoo.com/commodity/48658.html roylez
<sevk> iGnome,啥网址y 荷兰CAFE CREME 嘉辉小雪茄(原味) ,网上购买荷兰CAFE CREME 嘉辉小雪茄(原味) ,中国雪茄网,乐购网上购物专卖
<roylez> huntxu: root是无视权限的
<adam8157> huntxu: root还管权限?
<gfrog> huntxu: 想约束住root，用acl, 虽然root一样能改掉
<huntxu> roylez: iGnome => 愛基挪姆
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，python快速反转list的方法是神马来着。。。 我记得只要一个下标的magic就好来着。。。
<woju> 基娃
<woju> iGnome: =>阿基诺
<huntxu> gfrog: @_ = reverse
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍢ 
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是神马语法？
<woju> irssi比xchat好用太多
<gfrog> li = [1,2,3,4,5]; li[::-1] cc huntxu
<iGnome> roylez: 去买一个 CAFE CREME 送我
<ofan> woju: 用weechat
<huntxu> gfrog: 太不人性化了，連reverse都沒有
 * ofan ----> WeeChat <----
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
 * adam8157 tac, rev
<adam8157> lol
<iGnome>  ⠉⡹ ⣏⡉ ⢺  ⢎⡱ ⡷⢾ ⣎⣱ ⡏⢱ ⣎⣱
<iGnome>  ⠸  ⠤⠜ ⠼⠄ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠜ ⠇⠸
<woju> ofan: 我看看
<roylez> iGnome: 你抽烟？
 * gfrog 老实干活去了，又来新包。。。 唉
<iGnome> @array2 = reverse sort (@array);
<iGnome> roylez: 赶紧去外面转转，看有买的没。
<iGnome> 看下价格啥的
 * tenzu 觉得神是大烟鬼
<iGnome> 疼疼乖。你送我一盒破国烟，如何。
<tenzu> iGnome: 坡国没有好烟
<iGnome> 有啥七星啥的？
<tenzu> 那不是日本的么?
<tenzu> 你当我不懂
<huntxu> iGnome: 神啊。standalonetray有沒有自動隱藏的功能
<iGnome> 难道破国抽红塔山？
<iGnome> tenzu: 你还是知道嘛。你也是烟鬼？
<tenzu> iGnome: 不抽
<iGnome> huntxu: 自己控制嘛
<iGnome> 柔和七星，不是破国应该讲究健康点嘛
<iGnome> 至少不要骆驼
<Ivan-H> 我是来看疼猪的
<bluek> 你们说的我怎么听不懂？
<iGnome> bluek: 你多大了。。
<bluek> ignome,82年的
<iGnome> 额。那不也30了。没点社会经验嘛。
<Ivan-H> 咳
<adam8157> iGnome: 我也不懂, 别人聊烟和车的时候我都听不懂
<iGnome> 7518mada。。。
<iGnome> [CHN]Oishi: 你是驴子党？
 * tenzu 伊万叔
<bluek> ignome,何谓驴子党？
<[CHN]Oishi> 额。。。算是把
<bluek> iGnome, 电驴？下载？
<huntxu> adam8157: 漲停一個 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: ca
<huntxu> adam8157: hiahia
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 如何加大Unity左侧边栏的出现与退出速度? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371287 Unity左侧边栏在鼠标碰到后，半秒才出来，特别不方便（相对于Gnome3一碰即出的“活动”），而且鼠标离开后也很慢才隐藏起来。 如何加快其速度？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onetwogoo — 2012-04-18 11:19
<mayli> xxx
<huntxu> adam8157: 又打開了嗚嗚
<adam8157> huntxu: 谁让你不卖
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥股票
<AireadFan> 推荐一篇文章 http://www.linuxeden.com/html/itnews/20120418/123067.html
<sevk> AireadFan ⇪ ti: 阿里巴巴离职DBA在35岁总结的职业生涯 _Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<fengya90> 我发现ubuntu的英文频道竟然有1500多人
 * adam8157 Red Hat 在招聘 Python/Django developer, 有兴趣的和我联系
<hamo> adam8157: 人贩子...
<tenzu> 码盲撸过
<adam8157> 我发个notice
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不如发个推
<tenzu> adam8157: 然后求扩散
<adam8157> tenzu: 我在twitter上惜字如金
<adam8157> 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 现学的要不？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以试试
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓....这都行...
<tenzu> adam8157: 待遇如何?
<iWang> 谁知道，ubuntu中software-center如何过滤出app的，是不是通过desktop文件，有的则是显示出来，否则都是一些库之类的？
<adam8157> tenzu: 不大清楚啊 应该还可以
<tenzu> adam8157: 不干活能拿钱么?
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 拿一半也行
<adam8157> tenzu: 又不是我
<iGnome> adam8157: 要家教不。我教你抽烟，收1k/m
<adam8157> iGnome: 我才不抽烟
<iGnome> 疼疼教你泡妞。
<tenzu> adam8157: 神教你搅基
<iGnome> tenzu: 赶紧开价啊。
<iGnome> 笨疼疼，rh本来就是基地。
<lidb> http://bit.ly/HWFCWx 我们将在上海举行 Debian bug squashing party，集中时间，人力帮助 Debian 消灭 bug, 为 Debian 发布下一个稳定版本贡献自己的力量，时间： 4月29日到30日，地点: 昌平路990号8号楼
 * tenzu 免费传授泡妞技术
<sevk> lidb ⇪ t: BSP/2012/04/cn/Shanghai - Debian Wiki
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我一个同学在ibm 她说好像公司里没有程序员  额
<jyfl987> roylez: 你滴地位好低啊
<woju> tenzu: 说说看
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你不知道乐乐是op嘛。
<iGnome> 踢
<tenzu> woju: 说啥?
<woju> tenzu: 泡妞技巧
<andrewpsy> hi all, 中文测试
<tenzu> woju: 首先把自己变成高帅富, 剩下就好办了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • root默认安装目录在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371294 我是采用yum的方式直接从网络源安装的，在使用过程中需要设置root的环境变量，但不知道安装地址在哪里？谁能帮帮我吗？ 我用的是fedora14，不知道和ubuntu的基本查询方法是不是类似的？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leepearson — 2012-04-18 11:41  …
<woju> tenzu: 非高富帅怎么办？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<ofan> jyfl987: 没程序员？
<tenzu> woju: 努力变成高帅富
<andrewpsy> 有人用weechat么？
<ofan> andrewpsy: 有
<ofan> woju: 投胎
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有吧...不知道
<roylez> tenzu: mission impossible
<roylez> tenzu: 投胎错就没戏了
<hamo> roylez: .
<hamo> roylez: 不好好干活...
<andrewpsy> ofan，以前没用过irc，咋推出channel呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有人在往电梯里搬运小机..
<roylez> hamo: 您归位了
<tenzu> roylez: 投成官二代富二代明星二代也行
<hamo> tenzu: 星二代多苦逼啊
<ofan> andrewpsy: /close
<ofan> andrewpsy: 或者 /leave
<roylez> tenzu: 星二代确实苦
<tenzu> hamo: 可以接触到各种嫩模, 苦逼啥?
<MeaCulpa> 星二代爹妈身份可疑啊
<andrewpsy> ofan：多谢，在channel里如何使用help看命令？有像man一样的命令详细介绍么？
<ofan> andrewpsy: /help
<andrewpsy> ofan：我试了/help没用啊
<andrewpsy> ofan：输入后没反应
<ofan> andrewpsy: 显示在第一个窗口里
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH还要Django的？怎么啥都要...
<andrewpsy> ofan：晕了，第一个窗口？囧！
<ofan> andrewpsy: /buffer *1
<andrewpsy> ofan：找到了，用ctrl-n/p可以切换，太囧了，不好意思
<woju> tenzu: 你这泡妞技巧明显是不适用大多数人的
<hamo> roylez: PM
<ofan> andrewpsy: alt+1..9也可以
<woju> ofan: 这辈子就没希望了？
<ofan> woju: 所以说投胎嘛
<andrewpsy> ofan：多谢，这个有多窗口时更快捷，如何再开一个窗口到别的channel逛逛？
<ofan> andrewpsy: 一般/join的时候会自动开一个窗口
<ofan> andrewpsy: /window split 可以分割出来一个窗口
<ofan> andrewpsy: /help window
<andrewpsy> ofan：哦，我直接join其它channel就行了
<andrewpsy> ofan: 太方便了，严重感谢。
<felixonmars> ニコニコ
<ofan> andrewpsy: no problem~
<sulit> 哈哈
<woju> ofan: 你是高富帅吗？
<ofan> woju: 不是
<sulit> woju: 不是
<andrewpsy> woju: 我觉得必须的
<woju> ofan: 你是泡妞高手吗/
<sulit> woju: 他是高富帅他爹
<ofan> sulit: 你很了解我啊
<woju> ofan: 看来你是泡妞菜鸟
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Kubuntu下安装的VMware问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371295 snapshot4.png在官方网站下载的安装文件，可是启动的时候出现这个窗口，怎么办？急！急！急！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanli — 2012-04-18 11:56
<woju> tenzu: 也是吹牛
<sulit> ofan:当然，
<sulit> 吃饭时间到了
<ofan> woju: 不管菜鸟还是老鸟，能泡到就是好鸟
<woju> ofan: 你泡过几个？别说就泡过一个？不过这个也值得表扬
<ofan> woju: 还瞧不起一个的？
<sulit> exit
<LeithWong> 一个的还在一起的最值得表扬
<mao> weechat按F5、F6切换tab是通过什么实现，信号吗
<woju> ofan: 起码也有数量质量才能说明能力吧？
<ofan> woju: 看的是质量
<ofan> woju: 跑一百个凤姐能说明你是高帅富么？
<ofan> mao: ncurses
<woju> ofan: 恩，值得表扬
<ofan> woju: 边玩去
<woju> ofan: ......
<woju> ofan: 你泡妞有什么心得？
<mao> ofan: 谢谢
<woju> ofan: 向你请教呢
<LeithWong> 够蛋疼的啊～
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 刚吃饭去了
<woju> ofan: 生气了啊？
<woju> ofan: 对不起啊！
<roylez> adam8157: .
<ofan> woju: 爽
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • WPS for Linux与for Windows正式开始合并 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371299 WPS for Linux与WPS for Windows版本正式开始合并， 预计合并在一个月内完成，两个月内回归主干。 合并完成后将实现跨平台版本同步更新，加快Linux版本开发进度。 合并完成前原Linux版本将继续开发，修复一些严重BUG。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<woju> ofan: 理解和尚吗？
<ofan> woju: 啥？
<woju> ofan: 都是虚荣，除了肉体上的享受
<MeaCulpa> 1我擦
<MeaCulpa> dash是什么东西....
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu玩家嫌bash慢，干嘛不贡献上游，却要弄个dash...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: dash 不是 ubuntu 搞的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 鼓捣 shell 的人很多啊，dash 本来就不是要取代 bash 用的
<ofan> woju: 有经验？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: o... 但是作为shell, 驻留内存会很多么？ bash那么慢？
<iGnome> 慢多了
<gehaowu> (下午 12:29:02) 芭比小柒: 亲
<gehaowu> (下午 12:29:14) 芭比小柒: 123systems 128M VPS卖不掉了
<gehaowu> (下午 12:29:20) 芭比小柒: 结果好像成192的了
<gehaowu> (下午 12:29:29) 芭比小柒: Linux-192-Yearly (20 Available)
<gehaowu> (下午 12:29:32) 芭比小柒: 要不要买咩
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 慢就换回ksh嘛！
<iGnome> 。。
<MeaCulpa> ksh93不够用么
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 只是用于开机，开机之后还是用 bash 啊
<MeaCulpa> 死Linux党
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 只用于开机？那用C写吗...
<iGnome> 破cygwin党？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我不用cygwin
<iGnome> 额。啥时候变的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 老子native gnu toolchain + native gnu coreutils
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你记错了，我一直用native的
<andrewwakako> 请问：用whois看用户信息是不是只有自己才能看到自己的ip？
<MeaCulpa> cygwin是搓货
<iGnome> nnnd 搞这么复杂
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不复杂啊，就是一个目录里有不少gnu 的exe和dll
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 比cygwin简单得多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贵司是不是 PM满地走，coder多如狗啊？
<iGnome> 脱离吧。直接过来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知，哈哈
<iGnome> 18m早是皮包公司了。卖方案的啊。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: PM满地走，顾问多如狗，coder不知道
<roylez> 神目光如锯
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 死蛋蛋，刚才戳死我了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 后背有伤?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: MB, 软件能力
<roylez> adam8157: 你戳基蛙轻点嘛....
<iGnome> 18m骗过我们这的母公司。 roylez
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: python dev？ 哪个方向？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 赔钱。赔钱。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: web developer
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: Django
<MeaCulpa> django真不如去Rails了
<roylez> iGnome: 赔钱是啥东东...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哪个组还有这活。。。。
<iGnome> 。。。。。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 八成是hss
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 应该试openshift的
<adam8157> .
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那好吧，无爱了
<iGnome> adam8157: 连perl都不招的。啥破公司。
<MeaCulpa> Py的优势就是方案众多转舵方便， Django完全是一套死东西，违反Py哲学，还不如回rails
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我们这里招pl牛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 一水的pl 5.8.8, 你来吧
<woju> ofan_: 没有经验，但是能感觉到
 * gfrog_working web技术都是浮云，几天一变，根本跟不上
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那都是擦屁股的工作。我了解。 lol
<ofan> woju: yy吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: Django剥夺你变的权利
<imadper> iGnome: 18m不是还在研究超导什么的吗?
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙你又从井里看云了？
<ofan> gfrog_working: 这就看学习能力了
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我是说整体的变，例如过两年django又完蛋了
<iGnome> .. imadper 你别问我。
<gfrog_working> roylez: ofan 变来变去好讨厌的说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 对呀，rails很难完蛋，ruby界选择不多
<roylez> gfrog_working: .... 受
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 所以榜上django危险啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: py就要搞pyramid那样的，啥都能用，搞不死
<MeaCulpa> 数据库小白可以弄伤SQLAlchemy...
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: roylez 所以我啥都不搞，玩稍靠下层的技术去。。。 上边打翻天，底层技术也就那么几样。。
<iGnome> 嘛。数据库本来就是给人弄的
<MeaCulpa> web framework好处就是让各个领域小白都能干web
<iGnome> 随便就伤了。 lol
<woju> ofan_: 看过别人恋爱，比如上百度贴吧爱情吧能感受到
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<lerosua> p要axps ax
<iGnome> 额。嘎嘛要死守http协议？有饭吃？
<iGnome> 斗篷你咋过来了
<roylez> gfrog_working: 下层的屌丝编程语言换来换去，上层的高富帅不变的开豪车泡妞
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 每个人都要上sales course...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 新的CEO的鸟主意吧？
<iGnome> 拉。全民销售啊。
<gfrog_working> roylez: 好吧，话说上周公司活动，屌丝码农在地上撅着腚干活，高帅富销售管理在一边吹牛打屁泡小妞。
<MeaCulpa> 丫还是java的...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 那个傻逼活动二死了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你竟然侮辱傻逼。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么没老美写油猴子脚本专门做...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们学农？
<MeaCulpa> 我记得上次去北京，你们那里在造楼。造好了没？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 懒得说, 反正二死了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 下个月的神马运动会估计还是这sb效果
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 现在A、C有了，正在造B
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 是么? 那我不想去了
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 貌似还有D
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我也不想去，不过。。。 有午饭，你懂得，我就是这么没立场 @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: adam8157 还有，我经常在你们那里看到韩国人，哪来的？
<MeaCulpa> 好像底楼有个教会
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我倒是经常看到日本人
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 韩国人？ 日本人很多
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 楼下有日立和索尼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 gfrog_working 知道么，有个地方找工作比linkedin还管用，就是SPAM超多
 * gfrog_working 话说小日本基本一眼就能分辨出来。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 邮件列表? comp.lang.c?
 * MeaCulpa 有个地方找工作比linkedin还管用，就是SPAM超多, 我在米国的时候也去过...
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我觉得找工作找蛋蛋就不错，人家专业，lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  no no no
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  猜猜看， SPAM超多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道了...
 * adam8157 表示没有linkedin
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Church
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> Church SPAM多吧
<roylez> adam8157: 我linkedin自己去销户了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: church里头聚餐吃spam?
<adam8157> roylez: why?
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 为神马找工作管用？
<roylez> adam8157: 阿三鸟站，广告太多
<MeaCulpa> 我和几个所谓moto, frescale, dell的高管聊了聊，听了45m 智能设计论
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 因为那些做你边上的华人都是干it的....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 后来我受不了spam了，走人
 * gfrog_working 好久木上linkedin了，爬上去看看
<MeaCulpa> 不知道他们码字的时候祈祷不
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 国内这种地方不太靠谱吧，容易被jcss盯上
<woju> 大家说将来网络招聘最希望的趋势是什么，是qq还是微博之类的社交网站？
<adam8157> hamo: 你linkedin上都不写百度的啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 好像你以前给我看过一个地方 是搜索内核代码的？
<zhtx> /topic
<gfrog_working> woju: 感觉招聘最靠谱的方式还是混进一个圈子内部然后靠口碑推荐。这样对企业和个人都是最靠谱的。
 * gfrog_working 继续开工
<adam8157> jyfl987: lxr
<woju> gfrog_working: 在网络社区？
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://lxr.linux.no/+trees
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: LXR / The Linux Cross Reference
<caleb-> gfrog_working++
 * adam8157 感觉找工作最靠谱的就是找我和主席这种
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 做人肉生意的。。
 * imadper 赞同
<ofan> gfrog_working: 太理想了
<woju> 老式bbs做社区再好不过，可惜就是没人开发，上bbs灌水的，都是成天的在上面，交流的信息量很大
<void1> 老到什么程度？
<woju> 我觉得每个公司都应该有个bbs
<woju> void1: 水木的kbs系统很久不更新了，没什么人用
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你在python中文列表里? 球个链接
 * adam8157 球个C的列表
<woju> qq群这种东西有缺憾，对比bbs来说
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 嘛？ python-cn么？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 好像是 我看看
<imtxc> 你们就晒吧....
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 发招聘帖记得加OT，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_working: python-cn(华蟒用户组,CPyUG 邮件列表) 这个? 我进去学习的 不发
<gfrog_working> adam8157: groups.google.com/group/python-cn
<imadper> imtxc: 最近找什么工作呢?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是想告诉你 现在有个  livegrep的 是实时搜索的
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个不是跳转的形式吧? hn上看过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是你在打字 一有变更 他立刻下面跟着搜索  出结果
 * MeaCulpa 华蟒这种地方，不敢说话
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 其实python-cn挺没劲的，大部分都是django的话题，无聊到爆。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想用这种方式 做个搜索古书籍字句的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以嘛, 没法到处跳转啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: o 给个链接看看?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: why
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 嗯，管理人员太专制了
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 没有吧  也有别的 不过管理员有强迫症 又不喜欢用自动工具来做裁判
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得有啊
<MeaCulpa> 国内的技术邮件列表我都不太敢说话，管理员威武... shlug除外
<void1> woju: 现在流行的telnet bbs也就PTT了
 * gfrog_working 那个limodo神马的我觉得就是个二货，典型的码农，情商爆低，不会做管理
<woju> void1: 大陆要不是政府掐，也能流行起来
<jyfl987> adam8157: livegrep.com
<void1> woju: 不是，大多数人都不会喜欢这样的bbs的
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你难道喜欢周大妈？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有啥不敢说的
<woju> void1: 台湾人很喜欢，2000万人一般有10万人挂线
<imtxc> imadper: 给钱我就干...
 * ofan 暑期找实习，有要的么
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 大妈偶尔会扯皮聊天打屁，至少还能交流
<woju> void1: 只是开始不喜欢，后来会越来越喜欢
<imtxc> ofan: 你也找工作?
<imadper> ofan: 你还没毕业? 找 adam8157吧, 他还有主席专业卖人的
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 关键是邮件列表不是irc  我希望别人给我认真解决问题  而不是扯淡
<ofan> imtxc: 找实习
<adam8157> imadper: 他在us好吧
<imadper> adam8157: .... 那就算了...
<imtxc> ofan: 你到底大几么?
<ofan> 不过回去一趟代价太大了
<ofan> imtxc: 3
<imadper> ofan: 你实习工资还不够你来回机票呢
<ofan> imadper: 是啊
<imtxc> ofan: 这么牛的难道是MIT不成?
<ofan> imtxc: 不是
<void1> woju: 台湾和大陆是不一样的
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 好吧。。。 照你这标准华蟒彻底烂爆了，它连解决问题这个任务都没搞定。
<imtxc> ofan: 研究生吧
<imadper> ofan: 西太平洋大学? 美国我就听说过这么一个大学
<ofan> imtxc: 这种录了也读不起
<ofan> imadper: 边玩去
<woju> void1: 我就是不知道为什么大家喜欢低效率的facebook，不喜欢bbs
<ofan> imadper: no
<void1> woju: 当时看着自己学校的firebird慢慢被discuz超越的
<imadper> ofan: 便宜的, 莫非加州大学的xx分校?
<MeaCulpa> woju: facebook, 也是占了一开始实名制的便宜
<ofan> imadper: 加州没有便宜的
<woju> void1: 我们学校也是，不过我到现在都看不起web论坛
<ofan> 而且中国人成海了
<imadper> ofan: 不是公立大学比较便宜吗?
<zhtx> woju: facebook是SNS，BBS有么？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/artifact-god-price-samsung-samsung-830-solid-state-drive-64gb.html
<sevk> gfrog_working,啥网址y SAMSUNG 三星 830 SSD固态硬盘 64GB（读520/写160）　509元包邮（可200-10，实付499） » 什么值得买
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<void1> woju: 不要极端了，都是很好用的东西
 * gfrog_working 难道最近SSD价格在跳水？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我没电脑 用不着这个
<ofan> imadper: 是，但也看地方，看学校
<imadper> gfrog_working: 写入略慢了吧?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 本子啊，
<woju> zhtx: 别忘了shell下只要改动一下，够改动半天的
<gfrog_working> imadper: 价格摆在那呢
<imadper> ofan: 哦~
<ofan> ssd一眼贵的要死
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我没有本子, 都是用公司的本子
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 公司的本子也可以插块ssd的，不吃亏，
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<imadper> gfrog_working: 120, 读写500的也不过1k多点儿, 价格一倍, 容量也一倍, 速度快很多
<imtxc> 我发现网上投简历没人打理我的原因了
<woju> void1: bbs是shell派的，功夫也很厉害的
 * gfrog_working 一直认为ssd是码农必备良品，grep 用起来一定爆爽。
<imadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imadper> imtxc: 我也想知道~
<hamo> imtxc: 你缺一群好基友
<imtxc> 我猜是我吧目标工资给弄成了6K+的原因
<woju> void1: 有人喜欢多媒体，有人喜欢文字
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 我从来都不觉得python中国有啥好的
<imtxc> imadper: 你应该弄成2K+
<imadper> imtxc: 6k不算高吧?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 算了 看不懂py的列表 不订阅了
<imadper> imtxc: ...别打击我...
<ofan> imtxc: 写管饱就行
<imadper> imtxc: 受不了这个打击..
<imtxc> imadper: 那样 才会有人打来电话.
<imadper> .................
<imtxc> hamo: 你有一群好基友?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 可以订阅，邮件就免了，没事看看还行
<ofan> jyfl987: python中国？
<imadper> imtxc: 现在深圳这边, 农民工2500都招不到人了
<jyfl987> adam8157: lxr那个系统是专门针对linux代码搜索的 还是可以适用于一切文本？
<hamo> imtxc: 我也木有啊...这不也找工作呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一切
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那对宽字符支持如何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: C的 别的是否支持不知道
<ofan> hamo: 你都工作了吧
<imtxc> hamo: P你都快转正了
<imadper> jyfl987: 那个是个代码阅读工具, 也有网页版本, 可以看一些他放上去的东西
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea 我都是ctags+cscope
<imadper> jyfl987: 但是你自己不能提交上去吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 只是c啊 我要搭建个搜索书籍的
<woju> 将来c语言从小学开始教，看各位码农怎么办？
<imadper> woju: logo也没多火
<jyfl987> 我估计会教lisp系的
<gfrog_working> woju: 你小学就能搞懂C？
 * adam8157 这种应该ban掉 :矫的讹拷锟斤拷锟斤
<jyfl987> 那个HTDP就是面向初学者的
<gfrog_working> woju: 反正我初中的时候看C语言看的稀里糊涂
<woju> imadper: logo是什么？商标？
<ofan> woju: 小学怎么了
<imadper> woju: lisp的一个分支
<woju> gfrog_working: 不一定搞不懂
<ofan> woju: 我小学还看过c++
<imtxc> imadper: 对于我等缺乏基友  缺乏精验的人来说, 6K貌似高的过头了
<zhtx> gfrog_working: 小学的时候看C各种轻松
<imadper> woju: 这里很多人小学都学过那个吧
<jyfl987> imadper: logo是lisp的分支？？
<ofan> 21天系列
<imtxc> 改成2K 看有人找么 这也就是馒头钱.
<imadper> imtxc: 不是吧~!!!!!!
<imadper> jyfl987: 好像还真是~
 * gfrog_working 一直到大学再重温C语言才搞清楚到底是个神马玩意。。。
<woju> jyfl987: 哦，以前没听说过
<jyfl987> logo不是类似forth postfix的么
<imtxc> imadper: 压力很大.
<ofan> imtxc: 直接写待遇可以商量
<gfrog_working> zhtx: 强大。。
<imtxc> ofan: 恩.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你在哪里求职？
 * zhtx 小学学过C++无压力。。
<ofan> imtxc: 要在我家那，一般也就3k
<imtxc> jyfl987: 首都.
<imadper> jyfl987: Logo的原型来自另一个计算机语言LISP，派普特修改了LISP的语法使得他更易于阅读。Logo通常被称作没有括号的Lisp。
<archlover> 这个ＧＴＡＬＫ地址是什么
<m0ugly> 中国石油买了一个Argentina的个石油公司
<ofan> archlover: wtf@google.com
<imadper> imtxc: 5k不能再低了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那你不要提待遇 先进去再说 帝都换工作太容易了
<archlover> 谢谢
<ofan> archlover: 客气
<woju> ofan: 是gmail.com吧？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不容易哇  第一份就不好找.
<jyfl987> imadper: 是么
 * gfrog_working 看来我真是笨屎了，高中看TCP/IP详解也是，第一遍完全看不懂，看到UDP的时候就看不进去了，后来到大学第二次系统重温，才基本搞懂
<ofan> woju: google.com是google员工的
<jyfl987> 我当初来帝都的时候 工资只有3.5k 还不是活着
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 好象是.  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo%E8%AF%AD%E8%A8%80
<sevk> imadper ⇪ t: Logo语言 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<woju> ofan: 哦
<ofan> gfrog_working: 用不上
<imadper> jyfl987: 你很多年前了
<ofan> 看通信协议最好的是看手机的
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有 就两三年前而已
<imadper> jyfl987: 而且, imtxc是毕业了的, 拿了好多奖
<imtxc> imadper: P奖
<woju> gfrog_working: 看不懂的背下来
 * gfrog_working C++高中的时候看过一遍，后来整体放弃。就记下了神马继承多态重载这些玩意，然后去C#里继续体会去了。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 你怎么知道我没毕业的？
<zhtx> imadper: 那个其实不是Logo语言……
<imtxc> imadper: 那都是破玩意儿.
<zhtx> imadper: 海龟图……
<ofan> tcp这些还是比较高层的
<imadper> jyfl987: 我大一那年, 你就跟我说了~ 可能你都忘了我了~
<gfrog_working> woju: 背下来有毛用，根本没法实战
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 毕业后才真正开始接触编程...
<jyfl987> imadper: 我怎么会忘了你呢 你是帝都人 在广东混
<imadper> zhtx: 不是同一个东西吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: :)
<zhtx> imadper: LISP和Logo八杆子打不着……
<imadper> zhtx: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo%E8%AF%AD%E8%A8%80
<jyfl987> 不过我那时候是pyer 他做c应该比我高就对  但是我的意思是 第一份工作先糊口再说 在帝都不要怕没公司要啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你现在还在帝都么?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 当然
<zhtx> imadper: 明显不是这个……
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 你说的有道理
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 大学的时候给学院做过主页，写过选课系统，不过不会用存储过程，不会用cache，一次查询好几分钟才出结果。 @@
<imadper> jyfl987: 但是c不容易找工作吧?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: gaoji
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 于是无发现做web完全不适合我。。
<ofan> imadper: 嵌入式的很多
<gfrog_working> adam8157: s/无/我/
<imadper> ofan: 好找吗?
<jyfl987> imadper: 所以你让阿蛋收留一阵 再考虑投靠蛤蟆哥呗 百度的起薪很高 他们也曾经叫我去过 可惜是php 我那时候已经抱定决心再也不做php了
 * ofan freelancer上一堆日薪上百刀的嵌入式招聘
<ofan> imadper: 看过一天给500英镑的
<imtxc> jyfl987: imadper 对对 现在的目标就是糊口.
<jyfl987> ofan: 不知道是做啥的 不过这类小圈子估计就那几个人做呢
<imadper> jyfl987: adam或者主席要是收留我, 我就先呆着
<ofan> jyfl987: 手机
<woju> 喜欢B/C还是S/C这个要看机缘
<imadper> jyfl987: 不过,你的意思是, rh工资不高?
<jyfl987> ofan: arm/mips?
<woju> 有些人一下子就爱上了
<jyfl987> imadper: 不然蛤蟆干嘛去百毒
<imadper> ofan: ...
<archlover> 不对啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 各种的
<imtxc> ?
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<archlover> 整个群打gtalk
<ofan> mips手机用的不多吧
<imtxc> 刚谁M我?
<archlover> 这个群打gtalk不行啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 百毒的假药广告实在是接受不了
<ofan> archlover: 你gtalk群里来的吧
<jary_p```> offlineIMAP 里面怎么把Gmail的 Sent Mail 改成sent
<imadper> ofan: 基本没有吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是主要做哪块？ app还是底层开发？
<imadper> ofan: 之前有个mips平板, 炒得很火
<jyfl987> imadper: 吃饭而已
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 好吧 :)
<ofan> jyfl987: 底层的
<jyfl987> ofan: 难怪
<ofan> jyfl987: 原型机
<imtxc> 百毒应该工资不错
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也要考虑下上freelancer攒点经验 将来可以回家去
<hn-xxy> 是百度吧？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不容的
<ofan> jyfl987: 世界范围内竞争
<adam8157> jary_p```: nametrans = lambda foldername: re.sub(blahblah
<imadper> imtxc: 百度累吧?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道 主要竞争对手是hindu
<woju> imadper: 累说明有前途
<hamo> 第一份工作别太看中钱
<ofan> jyfl987: 还有很多南非，小岛国的
<imtxc> ofan: 你们米国不是什么职业排名啥的码农第一么?
<ofan> imtxc: 码农工资高
<woju> 轻松的工作要么很有技术性
<jyfl987> ofan: 南非消费低么
<imadper> woju: 农民工也累
<ofan> imtxc: 不过是移民的，非移民的估计要低不少
<imtxc> imadper: 累有啥的.
<imtxc> ofan: 哦
<woju> imadper: 所以农民工的工作不会被国外的人抢走
<imadper> imtxc: 我懒~
<ofan> jyfl987: 不清楚
<imtxc> imadper: 呃,,,,,
<jary_p```> adam8157: 我看的 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OfflineIMAP 上的好像不行
<sevk> jary_p``` ⇪ t: OfflineIMAP - ArchWiki
<imadper> woju: 等朝鲜农民工潮流涌入中国~
<jyfl987> woju: 农民工的工作会被机械抢走
<ofan> jyfl987: 你做嵌入式？
<imtxc> imadper: 我同学找的 大多六天工作 而且每天加班.
<jyfl987> ofan: freelancer又不是只有嵌入式
<woju> jyfl987: 机器总要有人来操作，要是没工作了，这个要看经济学
<imadper> imtxc: 比华为还辛苦?
<jyfl987> woju: 机器需要的操作人员少多了
<imtxc> imadper: 华为算毛啊.
<adam8157> jary_p```: 那就不知道了 那个可以的
<jyfl987> woju: 而且最可怕的是 机械+算法工程师
<woju> jyfl987: 不怕失业的，具体我也不清楚，这个要看经济学书籍
<imtxc> imadper: 他上班以后 虽然在一个宿舍住 我就没见过他
<imadper> imtxc: 女人当男人用, 男人当牲口用
<jyfl987> woju: 自动化机械 自动帮你造房子 可能就需要个远程的人员看着
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 早上我醒来 他已经走了, 回来的时候 哥打算睡了.
<imadper> ...
<jyfl987> woju: 看你站在谁的角度来看了 40-50岁的人 失业了 也很难转换成其他行业劳动力了
<woju> jyfl987: 没有需求就没有生产
<imtxc> imadper: 周末我早上起的迟, 他也被电话弄走加班了.
<jyfl987> 不过这还是要看国情的
<woju> jyfl987: 国家不会让人失业的，除非战乱
<imadper> imtxc: 我能问一下, 有没有加班费吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 就华为那, 也叫工作强度? 开玩笑.
<imtxc> imadper: free
<jyfl987> woju: 需求是可以制造的 你用iphone难道是自己想要的？
<jyfl987> 还不是苹果造出来以后 你才会想 我要一个
<imadper> imtxc: 你水平不错, 直接去公司面不行吗? 霸王面
<woju> jyfl987: 这个要看经济学书籍，我也不大懂，你可以上网问问
<woju> jyfl987: 到底自动化能不能带来大量人口失业的问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 我没问freelancer
<jyfl987> woju: 经济学不像物理 不靠谱的
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你们的试题我都不会...
<woju> jyfl987: 经济学是文科，主要是哲学我觉得
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在的嵌入式 跟以前的pc有什么区别？
<imtxc> imadper: 要不是学校破事麻烦 我也就不这么着急
<woju> jyfl987: 心理学也是哲学
<ofan> jyfl987: 构架不一样
<imtxc> imadper: 我们学校 签协议牵扯到毕业.
<jyfl987> ofan: 更底层而已 你只需要写ansi c 就可以了
<ofan> jyfl987: 嵌入式实际上更多的是SoC,一个芯片基本有所有功能了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 拿来我看看，其实我可能也不会，感觉笔试题的标准一般比工作中碰到的问题难度更高 @@
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 你们学校确实有点儿怪
<jyfl987> ofan: gcc可以把你的代码编译成asm 但是arm也会发布工具 那个优化得更好点 可是这个不是你的工作
<imtxc> imadper: 好学校都差不多 2B学校各有各的2B..
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是，嵌入式包括硬件设计的
<adam8157> gfrog_working: wait a min
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在的嵌入式资源比以前的i386还多 你想的是 mcu了
<imadper> imtxc: 人家好学校才不在乎就业率问题呢...
<hamo> gfrog_working: 你们啥题？
<imtxc> imadper: 当然 人家有863  有科研
<imtxc> imadper: 没有项目的学校,再没就业率 以后还怎么招生么.
<imadper> imtxc: 可惜c不太容易找工作诶
<gfrog_working> hamo: 蛋蛋拿到的一份笔试题，哈哈
<jyfl987> imtxc: 学校又不是职业介绍所
<imadper> imtxc: php,js.py.什么的都很好找
<imtxc> imadper: 呃......
<jyfl987> 学校要授人以渔啊
<imtxc> 还有那什么Java  满屏.
<imadper> jyfl987: 你说的是好学校
<hamo> gfrog_working: 蛋蛋去你们组了/
<imadper> imtxc: 对了, 忘了java了
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么资源
<gfrog_working> hamo: 不知道他在哪弄到的。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 他从打印机里面捡的.
<imadper> jyfl987: 等我毕业了投奔你去哈~
<jyfl987> imadper: 如果你认为差学校就是职业介绍所的话 那不如去找个三个月培训的专业培训学校 那个花钱少 针对性训练强度也高 我觉得效果比学校好
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...都开始翻打印机那个废纸袋了啊～～～
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不管招人
<imadper> jyfl987: 帮推荐呀
<jyfl987> ofan: 各种资源啊 光是内存就比那时候大多了
<jyfl987> imadper: 我们这小公司 推荐不顶用
 * imtxc 聊开心,忘了吃饭了.
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 快去吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 很多还是小系统
<ofan> 没有那么多功能
<jyfl987> ofan: 你举个例子
<ofan> jyfl987: 工业控制的
<jyfl987> ofan: 手机就不用讲了 除了mtk那一代以及以前的 现在的手机资源都比i386时代强大多了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那应该算mcu了 真的
<ofan> jyfl987: 是啊
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥早
<ofan> jyfl987: 路由什么的
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个我还是有兴趣的 mcu就那点资源 写机器码都可以拿个纸打印出来分析
<jyfl987> ofan: 路由资源不少了 家庭路由都上10m了
<MaskRay> imadper: 狂哥早
<imadper> MaskRay: ....不是吧?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我自己那个路由 让人给我接了个64m的ram
<ofan> jyfl987: 一般没那么多
<jyfl987> ofan: 真上10m了 我一直关心这块
<jyfl987> 以前是4m样子
<ofan> 就几M，如果你搞OS，光内核就占一大块
<jyfl987> 后来出8m的
<ofan> 几百K的也常见
<jyfl987> ofan: 上次我还写信问过 tplink的人 他们证实机器是openwrt的 这个os自己就要吃掉2m多了 现在的路由又都支持离线下载什么的 要划一部分内存做buf 显然是要大一点的ram
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是高端机
<jyfl987> ofan: 毛 就家庭路由 我去找那封邮件来
<ofan> jyfl987: 多少钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 78的 tenda的 我找到那邮件了 我贴给你看
<ofan> jyfl987: openwrt的都感觉比较高端，我看的都好几百
<ofan> jyfl987: 很多都还是双天线的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那是老黄历了
<jyfl987> 几年前的事了
<imadper> ofan: 双天线不贵的, 随便的一个芯片都是双天线或者三天线接口的了
<ofan> jyfl987: ...大哥 人家说的是类linux
<xiaopeng> 有了解CRT的吗?如果不使用BIOS中断调用，怎么控制光标前进？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你没看懂啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看下后面那句 叫你找dd-wrt的工具 这不很明显么
<ofan> jyfl987: 我看看我的路由行不行
<jyfl987> ofan: 他只是怕你钓鱼 如果他承认自己用openwrt就要按照协议开放代码的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的就不行
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且我那个家庭路由 我后来在tenda上面找到他有提供openwrt的更新固件 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在去市场买个 tenda的子牌子 水星 什么的 百元以下 能上openwrt
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的小路由能么
<ofan> 便携式
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 你是那种usb的是把？
<Ivan-H> tenzu牌子的行不
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是那么小的
<jyfl987> ofan: 也可以啊 我有个同事的就是openwrt的 上次他出问题了 我还给他调试登录上去了 不过他那个135
<ofan> 多功能便携式
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是那个啊 白色巴掌大 有个usb口可以连笔记本上
<ofan> nnd 连个限速功能都没有
<jyfl987> 连上以后提供ap的功能
<kingswim> 联通提供的网络限速，有何办法冲破？
<ofan> jyfl987: 是个独立的，不用连电脑
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就不知道了 你干嘛要支持这种不开放硬件呢
<Ivan-H> 这几天正在弄这个。问一下啊，tenda w331r能用上openwrt吗
<ofan> jyfl987: 我没支持.. 拿过来用而已
<jyfl987> Ivan-H: 去openwrt官方看支持列表
<ofan> jyfl987: 记得几年前就听人说过做tomato之类的定制rom,貌似挺赚钱的
<Ivan-H> jyfl987: ok,谢谢
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不知到他们怎么赚 这种工作没几个客户的
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过我倒是想到了 既然现在大家买的家庭路由都支持openwrt 倒是可以给大家定制些路由app
 * gfrog_working 连载完毕。 cc adam8157 
<ofan> jyfl987: 我想的是可以搞后门
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是想 可以在路由上弄个daemon 连到云主机去 然后可以同步一些东西到你本地路由的硬盘里
<jyfl987> 比如你有个火狐插件 在豆瓣上分享某个电影 打上想看的标签以后 那边路由就开始启动下载了
<metbsd> 据国外媒体报道，虽然Linux系统因其灵活性、实用性被广泛看好，但从近年的表现来看，由于使用者越来越少，Linux在桌面操作系统领域已经边缘化了。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 外媒
<metbsd> 这里都是活在边缘的人啊，就快掉下去了
<jyfl987> 是国际先驱导报么 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 一个意思
<ofan> 都是开后门
<ofan> 直接开个ssh后门，直接控制一个网络
<ofan> metbsd: mac撸过
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • mint 装完成桌面成这个样子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371306 mint 装完成桌面成这个样子 screenshot.png 漆黑一片啊。 下载的是这个linuxmint-12-lxde-cd-32bit.iso。 听说是轻量级的，感觉适合这破机器。 LIVEcd很正常啊，一装完就这鸟样。 各位兄弟姐妹指点一下啊。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 硬盘当镜子  …
<imtxc_> 吃撑了.
<imtxc> 不知道中关村那里  能不能用我的T400 换个小本子.
<jyfl987> 什么小本？
<imtxc> jyfl987: x的
<jyfl987> imtxc: x的续航多少？ 多少钞票？
<jyfl987> 我也想弄个小本 不过不想要苹果系
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不知道啊. 我就像弄个轻的.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我有两个小本 一个tegra2的 一个atom的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那你还打算弄个?
<ofan> x120e
<ofan> atom挫了点
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那两个电池实在不行
<imtxc> ofan: 我感觉X61 啥的就不错了 不过那货发热大.
<jyfl987> tegra2那个据说是驱动的问题
<ofan> imtxc: 用用就知道了，配置太低不行
<jyfl987> 如果驱动能解决 还是可以撑个6-7个小时的
<imtxc> ofan: oo
<ofan> imtxc: 那是是旋转屏的吧
<ofan> 带触摸？
<imtxc> ofan: 不是啊.
<imtxc> ofan: 你说的应该是X61T
<ofan> $1,137 ..
<ofan> $400 refurbished
<ofan> imtxc: 有钱人
<imtxc> ofan: 什么有钱
<metbsd> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/179020.htm
<sevk> metbsd ⇪ ti: Linux操作系统渐渐边缘化：份额已微不足道_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> imtxc: 以前看过
<ofan> imtxc: 最后还是买了个二手的x120e
<imtxc> ofan: 没看我只是打算把现在这个换个小的么..
<metbsd> 我这个你们边缘人没看过吧
<ofan> metbsd: 早看过了
<piggybox> metbsd: 差不多是这样吧，open source的项目开会清一色mac
<jyfl987> mba装ubuntu不知道续航如何
<metbsd> 这篇文章挺中肯的
<mayli> Raspberry Pi
<mayli> An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<metbsd> 　Linux系统也有一些优点，比如拥有一个非常出色的支持系统，还拥有一群忠实的技术用户。他们愿意帮助初次使用Linux系统的用户，虽然你很难找到他们，但在Linux系统相关论坛中，隐藏着各种自命不凡的技术高手，他们会因为你连一些最基本的东西都没搞清楚而瞧不起你。
<imadper> imtxc: 对了, http://www.uc.cn/a/job/campus/2011/0915/1850.html
<mayli> 咋是25$了？
<sevk> imadper ⇪ ti: WEB/Linux软件工程师（PHP、Java、C#、Python、C、C++）_UC优视︱UC浏览器︱全球第一大手机浏览器，用户超过3亿人︱手机浏览器
<metbsd> 这段挺逗的，哈哈
<imadper> imtxc: 你看看这个
<imtxc> imadper: 谢谢.
<imadper> imtxc: 昨天zz哥说能推, 你要是觉得合适可以考虑.
<metbsd> 　　笔者明白，Linux系统仍然拥有一批忠实爱好者，他们对这款操作系统永远充满信心，甚至会大肆抨击这篇文章的内容。他们也许会说，Windows系统就像垃圾一样，而Mac OS X更是邪恶，直到使用了Linux系统，他们的灵魂才能够安息，所以在他们尝到好处之后，就再也不愿意回到过去
<imadper> imtxc: bkq~
<metbsd> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> imadper: zz哥又是?
<mayli> 咋是25$了？
<imadper> imtxc: z z m f i s h !!!
<metbsd> 这个笔者对Linux社区很了解
<imtxc> imadper: zzmfish 呃 失敬
<jyfl987> metbsd: 既然你不喜欢 不用就是了 我们这里又没有人强迫你用 你干嘛老来这里扯这个
 * mayli 有到手Raspberry Pi的么？
<imadper> imtxc: 反正都是卖人, 只要比猪肉贵我就能接受了. 现在猪肉快二十一斤了
<imtxc> 居然解决户口和档案
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04 下本地挂载nfs后在/mnt目录下看不到挂载目录，什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371308 按照网上的方法， 1.配置本机IP地址为192.168.1.3， 2.安装nfs服务器 #apt-get install portmap nfs-kernel-server 3.启动nfs服务#service portmap restart #service nfs-kernel-server restart 4.修改/etc/exports文件，添加/home/arm2440 *(rw,syn …
<imtxc> imadper: 掌握MySQL数据库应用开发....
 * imtxc 难道真的需要去学学数据库了?
<metbsd> jyfl987, 既然你对我说的不感兴趣，不理就是了，我有没有强迫你做什么反应，你干吗老和我扯这个？
<imadper> imtxc: 简单会一些就可以吧, 你可以和zz哥私聊一下
<imtxc> imadper: o啊 我试试.
<zzmfish> imtxc: 这里招各种各样的人，不一定需要数据库开发
<imadper> imtxc: 祝好运 :)
<jyfl987> metbsd: 但是你在这里刷屏影响我了 我用linux可没影响到你
<imtxc> zzmfish: 哦啊,我看贵公司很多职位是在广州?
<zzmfish> imtxc: 最迫切需要的就是移动客户端和浏览器内核开发的人才
<zzmfish> imtxc: 总部在广州
<imtxc> zzmfish: 现在校园招聘应该结束了吧.
<zzmfish> 好像华工和中大的校园招聘即将开始
<metbsd> jyfl987, 既然你对我说的不感兴趣，不理就是了，我有没有强迫你做什么反应，你干吗老和我扯这个？
<imadper> imtxc: zz哥都没说结束了, 你就不用担心这个了吧
 * mayli 有个吃东西biaji嘴的室友
<jyfl987> metbsd: 但是你在这里刷屏影响我了 我用linux可没影响到你
 * hamo afk
<ofan1> jyfl987: 扯啥了，刚才掉线了，错过了？
<imtxc> 能有在北京的适合的职位就好了.
<jyfl987> ofan1: 就说了两句话 对metbsd
<huntxu> zzmfish: uc的福利居然這麽好啊
<imadper> /msg imtxc 把你简历个他看, 然后跟他说你想在北京工作, 问问他可以吗? 他要是说可以,
<imadper>      就帮你推了, 不行就算了
<imtxc> .....
<metbsd> 我们现在已经处于后PC时代了。Windows、Mac OS X面对iOS和Android这样的后起之秀，尚且难保成功，更何况是实力更弱的Linux。
<imtxc> imadper: 你呀.
<imtxc> imadper: 反正谢谢你.
<ofan> imadper: 你负责招聘？
<imadper> ofan: 刚才复制的, 没想到中间有个换行...
<piggybox> metbsd: 不过Android其实就是Linux
<imadper> ofan: 前一句msg过去的, 后一句成公开了
<cnhezhong> metbsd: 扯了吧，
<imtxc> imadper: 前一句 也是公开的
<metbsd> 不过，Android系统也采用了Linux架构，这对Linux的支持者来说也算一个小小安慰。
<kingswim> 北京，那空气多槽糕，会剪短寿命的
<imadper> imtxc: 不是吧...
<cnhezhong> kingswim: 剪刀石头布
<ofan> imadper: 是的
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊. /前面有空格
<MeaCulpa> Android是linux内核，至于Linux架构...
<ofan> imtxc: 你暴露了
<kingswim> 我在杭州都受不了，SO2，太多了
<imtxc> ofan: 我有啥暴露的么
<ofan> imadper: 你暴露了
<imadper> ofan: ............我悲剧呀...
<imadper> imtxc: ......
<ofan> imtxc: 你们名字很像，像一对基友
<imtxc> imadper: 没事儿.
<imadper> ofan: ..............................
<ofan_> 吆西
<kingswim> cnhezhong, 离市中心远点，去中南海吧
<imadper> ofan: 为什么不是哥俩呢?
<ofan_> imadper: 老土
<imtxc> zzmfish: 大神不知道贵公司北京有招聘职位么?
<imtxc> zzmfish: 应届生.
<imadper> imtxc: 招聘岗位上面不是都有写嘛...
<imtxc> imadper: GZ
<zzmfish> imtxc: 北京主要负责市场、公关等，广州主要负责产品、研发
<imtxc> zzmfish: 哦 这样啊.
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.uc.cn/a/job/campus/2011/0915/1850.html 这个写的是北京诶
<mayli> zzmfish: 做个手机端的最快的js引擎吧
<imtxc> imadper: 不很清楚, 关键这个职位是需要MySql
 * imtxc 其他地方的话,面试什么的 运费都会穷死我的.
<imadper> imtxc: 他是把两个工作都写进去了吧, web开发还有linux开发
<kingswim> imtxc, mysql 的mysql数据库格式损坏了，怎么办？
<zzmfish> imtxc: 缺人啊，我现在在浏览器内核的组，最近都进许多新人
<imtxc> zzmfish: 广州?
<ofan_> zzmfish: 啥浏览器
<ofan_> uc?
<zzmfish> 是的
<imadper> ofan_: uc
<imtxc> kingswim: 我要是能答上, 就去zz哥那交简历了.
<ofan_> zzmfish: 核心也要自己写?
<ofan_> c++的么?
<piggybox> ucweb我用过，还不错
<mayli> zzmfish: 是在做带https 的UC浏览器么？
<kingswim> ofan, 有多少人啊？
<imadper> ofan_: 听说uc是深度修改的webkit, 不知道是不是
<ofan_> 我也用过
<ofan_> 以前就爱用uc
<zzmfish> ofan_: 是用开源的webkit，但有许多修改
<imtxc> zzmfish: http://www.uc.cn/a/job/social/2010/0720/1424.html 这个职位 我应该能做的了
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ ti: 研发-C/C++软件工程师-YF40_UC优视︱UC浏览器︱全球第一大手机浏览器，用户超过3亿人︱手机浏览器
<ofan_> imadper: 不知道
<ofan_> zzmfish: 不错,期待
<ofan_> uc没平板的?
<imadper> imtxc: 本科要求毕业一年以上
<imtxc> zzmfish: 球推荐下下.
<imadper> imtxc: 你要求没达到诶
<imtxc> imadper: 一年应该不是很大的槛吧
<imadper> imtxc: 应该不大. 主席之前跟我说, 学历要求都可以达不到
<zzmfish> imtxc: 我可以帮忙内推，成功的话还有1000-10000的奖金（实习生没有）
<imtxc> 哪位大佬手里还有 Linux/C 关键字的职位 也球推...
<imtxc> zzmfish: 简历: http://www.imtxc.com/resume/
<ofan_> zzmfish: 在哪?
<sevk> imtxc,啥网址y 我的简历/Resume - Imtxc's Blog
<kingswim> imadper, 不是计算机的行吗？只会一点C++行吗？很多特性都不会行吗？java会一点行吗？
<imtxc> zzmfish: 页面下面有PDF 版本...
<imadper> kingswim: 问我? 我还在找工作呢
<kingswim> 不要钱行吗？
<ofan_> kingswim: ...
<imtxc> kingswim: 哥  那估计不行.
 * gfrog_working 京东图书又开始打折了啊， cc adaam 
<ofan_> 唉辍学回去工作算了
 * gfrog_working 京东图书又开始打折了啊， cc adam8157 
<ofan_> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<ofan_> 上学上吐了
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 工作基蛙你太壞了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: link?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋你有兄弟进来了？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哈？？？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 看smzdm
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 你知道你這消息一說有多少人的荷包受難麽
<zzmfish> imtxc: 好的，我帮你发简历给hr
<imtxc> 不知道贵公司推荐简历的流程是什么,需要我发送Email简历不.
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 反正我毫无压力 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 壕
<imtxc> zzmfish: 告诉贵公司Hr 不求高薪, 管饱就行, 急求.....
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 没兴趣了
<ofan_> lol
 * imtxc 额 现在找工作这么压力大?
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我对纸版书无爱了，飘在外边尽量减负
<ofan_> 管饱+1
<jyfl987> imtxc: 还得钱够租房才行 帝都租房是个大事
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我猜就是，哈哈
<ofan_> imtxc: 你以为呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 刚看见 他公司管饭.
<ofan_> imtxc: 饭碗不是那么好找滴
<jyfl987> imtxc: 饭容易 住比较难
<imtxc> jyfl987: 广州要我我就去广州呗  我又不是帝都人.
<imtxc> 哪里需要我我就去哪里.
<zzmfish> imtxc: 待遇方面，应届本科生3k，研究生4k，正式员工保密，但不会低于应届生。另外几个IT巨头在高薪挖我们的人，目的是破坏我们的团队，因此公司方面也在加大加薪幅度。
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 饥不择食要不得啊
<huntxu> it巨頭直接說tx就行了
<imtxc> zzmfish: 那就是说 现在去的话,不算正式员工么.
<zzmfish> huntxu: 除了tx还有其他，名单我就不说了
<jyfl987> zzmfish: 研究生多读3年书就多1k 还不如当初去工作 3年工作经验都不知道比这多多少k了
<ofan_> zzmfish: 多招几个MM绝对能留住人
<qmake> 顶
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00?
<ofan_> jyfl987: 看水平吧,听说以前有ms刚毕业就3w的
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 唉,苦, 被逼的, 先怎么着找个工作先干着.
<zzmfish> jyfl987: 刚才说的是应届生的实习工资，正式员工还会再加
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这个自然 不过他说的那是低薪情况么
<jyfl987> zzmfish: 我只是笑谈 不是针对贵公司的
<ofan_> 为毛我觉得给我2k就够了..
<imtxc> zzmfish: 钱不是问题.
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 男怕如错行，你在找工作之前应该对几年的职业规划有个清醒的认识
<jyfl987> ofan_: 看你在哪里生活了 在帝都 恐怕得住地下室或者隔板间 隔壁有情侣就郁闷的那种
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 或者干脆瞅准几个公司，就奔他们去
<ofan_> jyfl987: 其实 我不太喜欢在帝都
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 恩,道理是好道理.
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 谁喜欢在帝都啊，生活所迫
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我也不喜欢 就算喜欢也没用 没钱买房子 有那钱不如移民
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 是啊
<huntxu> jyfl987: 隔壁有情侶為啥鬱悶？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 果斷攝像頭啊
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 你自己都不知道想要啥，面试官更不知道，所以很容易被拒
<jyfl987> huntxu: 半夜你睡不捉啊
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 要钱?
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那過去一起？
<qmake> 睡不着找妹子撒
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 我目前的情况只能是速速找到工作第一.
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我也想过去一起啊
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 学校规定, 5月份,必须回去交三方协议.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 学校算个p 诶
<ofan_> imtxc: 辍学算了
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 学校？ 让它去屎吧，不交还能不给你毕业咋的
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 你说对了, 不交不给毕业.
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 那也简单，随便找家小公司，一签，结束
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你做it行业 还怕毕业 额？
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 或者强迫去外面的什么乱七八糟服务公司一签.
<kingswim> 同是天涯沦落人，尼玛，牙根痒痒
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我们公司这好多不毕业的 我隔壁还坐着一位校长叫他去拿证他也懒得回去的
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 好牛
<ofan_> nnnnd 我这还不能随便辍学呢 擦
<imtxc> jyfl987: 球推荐.
<jyfl987> 我也是工作了一年才回去拿证的
<jyfl987> 是为了应付父母 公司哪里管你这么多
<kingswim> 考研又失败了，差60啊
<jyfl987> 你就是拿了博士证 代码写得烂 对公司有毛帮助
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我室友工作快10年了,到现在都没拿到毕业证
<jyfl987> ofan_: 可不就是
<ofan_> jyfl987: 因为没考4级
 * gfrog_working 应届生找工作这么难了？ 话说我当年毕业了才开始找工作，然后一个月之后开始上班。。 虽然工资才2k
<imtxc> zzmfish: 全就仰仗zz哥了啊.
<ofan_> jyfl987: 结果跑米国来了 哈哈
<kingswim> 尼玛，我们学校有当兵7年回来毕业设计的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我也没四级 学校组织了个什么 不过现在教育部禁止四级和证书绑定
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你当年是拿一年？当年租房多少钱？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 四级是个买卖市场
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 求去米帝的攻略！
<kingswim> jyfl987, 有吗？
<jyfl987> ofan_: lol
<jyfl987> kingswim: 有啥？
<ofan_> 每年都能拉动GDP
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 07年，500羊一个月，lol
<kingswim> jyfl987, 木有banding
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: :-)
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 其实我也了解了下,帝都小公司4K左右的工作也不是很难找.
<jyfl987> kingswim: 是的 我真没四级 但是有证件 我记得我05年入学的时候看到那个通知的
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 考托福/雅思,写申请,投学校,面签,辞职
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 已经很多啦，四分之一月薪呢
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 不行找中介搞
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 还是要走留学途径啊。。。 我不想进学校了呢。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 我09年来的时候 3k5到手不到3k 租房900 1/3呢
<kingswim> jyfl987, 我们08级的仍然要四季
<jyfl987> kingswim: 你是本科还是专科？
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 那比较难,没了解过
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 好吧。。。
<kingswim> jyfl987, 专科要四季吗？
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 貌似前途都不是很大,这才在这里求大佬推荐牛公司嘛.
<jyfl987> kingswim: 教育部只说学位证不能绑定
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 只有留学可行,我觉得
<kingswim> jyfl987, 绑的就是学位证
<imtxc> kingswim: 专科 有什么学位证?
<jyfl987> kingswim: 那反正违反政策的 不过你也知道国情 政策不一定非要遵守的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 没用的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你留学也留得要做小生意 lol
<ofan_> jyfl987: 学校那帮人会用各种理由搪塞你
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 进牛公司真的手里要有硬货才行。 我们这确实不太看中学历，但是进来的专科手把确实都是很硬。
<imtxc> kingswim: 所以啊,往哪绑?
<ofan_> jyfl987: 这边不允许,只能网上搞搞
<gfrog_working> ofan_: @@ 留学然后申请工作签证嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog_working: o.知道了.
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 是的,毕业了能有两年时间找工作,对于有工作经验的应该没什么问题
<kingswim> 错了，我是本的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这倒是 比如我们学校 我们05届的补考不准收费 后面的补考都要收费 所以我们05届的 老师都巴不得我们不要补考 而后面的 则一抓一大堆人补考 就为了创收而已  所以老师不喜欢我 就为我一个补考 就要出卷子 监考 还没钱
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 米帝托福现在神马要求？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 2000
<gfrog_working> roylez: 嘛？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 哪一年？
<gfrog_working> roylez: 5年前
<roylez> gfrog_working: 现在呢？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你现在有什么成就啊？
<gfrog_working> roylez: 秘密
<roylez> gfrog_working: x10有吗？
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 90+基本绝大多数学校哦读能申,100+基本没什么问题,研究生要考GRE,不过不是每个学校和专业都要求GRE
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 啥？
<gfrog_working> roylez: 木有
<roylez> gfrog_working: x5呢？
<gfrog_working> roylez: 貌似也不够
<roylez> gfrog_working: x4呢？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 大学老师也都挺惨的, 工资低
<gfrog_working> roylez: 这个要算算
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不喜欢unity桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371310 本来一直使用10.04，没有体验其他版本，这次试用12.04，发现对unity很是不适应，安装了gnome桌面，也不是很爽，期待ubuntu还是以用户体验为主，做桌面就是要适合大家的习惯为上。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaobai282 — 2012-04-18 14:37
<jyfl987> ofan_: 讲师级的
<roylez> gfrog_working: x3呢？
<gfrog_working> roylez: @@
<roylez> gfrog_working: lol
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog_working 表示两年半前刚毕业, 金融危机, 一年见习期还不到2K
<jyfl987> ofan_: 教授不一定  我们学校当初就从浙大搞了许多教授来讲课 是兼职的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 教授靠那点工资也不行
<roylez> adam8157: http://blog.wenxuecity.com/myblog/53476/201204/13985.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 蒲汇塘渔夫 | blog.wenxuecity.com
<ofan_> jyfl987: 都得搞点业余项目
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 有道理, 得 我去51继续发, 然后学硬货去,完了再去汝等大牛公司.
<roylez> gfrog_working: 投胎才是正道啊
<ofan_> jyfl987: 搞文艺的没项目就搞女学生
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 本科过去读研还要之前学校的成绩单么？
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 要的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 其实本来都够的 但是有许多基本的问题 最后都要追到制度上的问题 比如 教授也要吃饭 教授也有小孩要读书 需要花大钱 教授也要给小孩考虑买房也是要花大钱的
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 真麻烦，不想跟学校那些货打交道
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 要提供本科的成绩单,毕业证,学位证,GPA等
<jyfl987> ofan_: 但说到底 许多人只是混饭吃 并没有真的打算育人
<kingswim> ofan_, 看你本事，你要什么论文机器。。。
<ofan_> gfrog_working: lol 短痛而已
<gfrog_working> roylez: 。。。待会我就奔四环主路上去
<gfrog_working> ofan_: GPA？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 如果真的想搞研究的 学校里也不错 虽然不能给你钱 但是给你批的实验设备这些 你如果自己在家搞 也是要好多钱的啊
<kingswim> gfrog_working, 帝都高帅府
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我最近的体会就是,美国人找不到工作是因为懒,中国人找不到工作都因为教育垃圾
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 是不是如果国外不承认的大学，只能过去重读本科？ @@
<kingswim> gfrog_working, 有点接近欧
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 有个学位证就行, 哪有承认不承认的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 像我前几天看到一个研究中国姓氏的论文 他们就从全国身份证数据库里搞信息来研究的 这个如果是我 那就没办法去身份证信息库里搞东西了 对不对
<roylez> adam8157: 这文章写得真有点水准呢
<jyfl987> ofan_: 中国也有好多懒的
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 中国就那么几所大学老外还能认认,其他的看一眼就过
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 这样。。。 看来各个国家都差不多
<adam8157> roylez: 你咋看这些
<ofan_> jyfl987: 相比美国人来说勤快多了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那也是没办法 因为中国没保障 人人都有后顾之忧么
<ofan_> jyfl987: 4点钟就下班
 * gfrog_working 神马时候能transfer去米帝啊。。 cc adam8157 
<jyfl987> ofan_: 美国人二战的时候不也很勤快么
<woju> 没钱赚那个勤快啊
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 捅球
<ofan_> jyfl987: 那是以前了
<roylez> adam8157: 我觉得比新闻靠谱...
<jyfl987> ofan_: 还有个问题是 中国人勤快也是我们父母那代了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 现在这代人 普遍不勤快
<woju> 听说在美国的墨西哥人勤快
<woju> 穷人最勤快
<ofan_> jyfl987: 跟美国人比,国内大学里的真的算非常勤快的
<jyfl987> 不过价值也不是光靠勤快搞出来的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你是没见过烂大学的啦 我大学里 也就考试前一个月勤快而已 而且那个勤快也不过是背书而已 怕补考罢了
<ofan_> jyfl987: 这就是我刚才说的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 美国人都懒到逛超市都得用残疾人的车
<roylez> adam8157: 月月鸟人这个最搞了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那只是国人还没那个条件而已 而且还得美国有那个照顾残疾人的氛围  你在国内 你搞个残疾人的车  指不定走到哪里 残疾人道就没了 或者是横着个汽车占道 让你过不去
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我说的那些都是肥胖的
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋赶快打探打探怎么transfer。。
<ofan_> 300斤+
<jyfl987> ofan_: 人还是有许多共通处的 谁不喜欢少做点 多得点
<ofan_> jyfl987: 都移民吧
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我也想啊 西方国家不答应啊
<ofan_> jyfl987: 来抢美国人工作 lol
<woju> 台湾人想成为美国的州，美国还不要
<woju> 当初日本人入侵还抵抗
<ofan_> woju: 基本除了大陆的基本都认为台湾是独立的
<woju> ofan_: 现在大陆人很多也不支持统一了，政府知道这点
<jyfl987> woju: 时间不同么 以色列以前还是 到处流蜜倘奶的迦南地呢 现在还不都是沙漠化了
<jyfl987> 其实我觉得两个中国挺好的
<ofan_> woju: 我同学说,一台湾人对他说"忘掉你是中国人吧"
<woju> jyfl987: 最好是台湾统一大陆
<jyfl987> 互相竞争
<jyfl987> woju: 难 打仗要花钱 钱要抽税  你要是台湾人 你喜欢抽税？
<woju> ofan_: 我以前经常上ptt的，上去就挨骂，不过我脸皮厚，该学习他们的还要学习
<jyfl987> 当年南宋北伐 南宋人就不乐意
<ofan_> woju: 没必要
<jyfl987> 就因为抽税问题
<ofan_> woju: 他们很亲日美
<woju> 上ptt也算出国了
<woju> ofan_: 是的，特别是日本，电台经常放日文歌
<ofan_> woju: 基本不会鸟大陆的, 除了某些人
<jyfl987> ofan_: 亲日美有什么错 土共不也亲过苏联么
<piggybox> 中国历史上也不是铁板一块，分分合合也是家常便饭
<jyfl987> 苏联不也是高加索人种的
 * gfrog_working 3点多啦，找饼干吃去
<ofan_> jyfl987: 是啊
<ofan_> jyfl987: 但实际上大陆过来的很多看不惯
<hamo> gfrog_working: 找奥利奥什么装一桶邮过来
<jyfl987> 再说了 日本人做事很不错 亲他们有什么不对的 只要上进的人都应该是亲厉害的么
<woju> ofan_: 我03年就开始上ptt.cc当时才几千人在线，现在还是 smth版斑竹，不过帐号被人封了
<ofan_> woju: 水木?
<jyfl987> ofan_: 看不惯可以回去么 为何是他们出来留学 而不是日美的人来天朝留学 自己要想想嘛 长个脑袋又不是为了平衡的
<woju> ofan_: 是的
<jyfl987> 不知到是否可以走xmpp弄个bbs
<jyfl987> bbs over xmpp :]
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我也是这么觉得,但很多人都义愤填膺的
<woju> jyfl987: 支持快捷键吗？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 由得他们去呗 现实会教育他们的 你看王立军 真出事了还不是记得要去美国大使馆
<ofan_> woju: 国内很有意思,那种bbs都完全淘汰的东西还能用到现在
<gfrog_working> adam8157: hamo oreo in pantry.
<woju> ofan_: bbs比facebook好用
<woju> ofan_: 只是没人开发
<ofan_> woju: 能发图?
<woju> ofan_: 呆一天facebook会累，但是bbs不会累
<piggybox> ofan_: 我的看法是别把网上的意见太当真，现实中做的是另一回事
<ofan_> woju: facebook是社交的
<woju> ofan_: ptt是用链接，水木能看图
<ofan_> 跟bbs不一回事
<ofan_> woju: 还是泡irc吧
<woju> ofan_: bbs也可以改造的，gui能干的事情，命令行很多也能做
<ofan_> 水木还要填资料
<woju> ofan_: 所以没有验证码
<ofan_> woju: 那个实在太低端了,telnet
<jyfl987> piggybox: 是的
<jyfl987> piggybox: 网上叫得凶的未必是真的亟待解决的 只是会哭的孩子有奶吃
<ofan_> piggybox: 我不太关心这些,只是周围很多都讨论的
<woju> ofan_: 一点都不地段，bbs是shell派的
<ofan_> woju: 那不是shell
<ofan_> woju: 就是个telnet
<jyfl987> 不过现在中国已经是网民人数第一了 将来恐怕大家都要卷进去
<woju> ofan_: 优势类似shell
<ofan_> woju: 没啥优势
<jyfl987> 网络意见可以当作一种议政看
<woju> ofan_: shell要是没优势，bbs就没优势，键盘和鼠标的斗争也是linux和windows的较量
<ofan_> woju: 那个也不是shell
<ofan_> woju: 两码事
<jyfl987> bbs其实就是早期的云计算 :-)
<woju> ofan_: 公司内部应该开bbs，讨论和交流非常方便
<jyfl987> 只不过支持的服务有限而已
<ofan_> jyfl987: 网络是新媒体
<ofan_> jyfl987: gov不懂
<jyfl987> ofan_: 恩 网络是第一种全民媒体
<kingswim> 我们公司坚持要助讯通
<jyfl987> ofan_: 以前报纸时代 舆论也不过是过滤过的意见  现在人人都可以表达自己
<piggybox> 好像亚洲比较喜欢用bbs,西方用news group，加上irc这些早期网络技术
<ofan_> jyfl987: 所以只有思想先进的才能跟的上网络发展
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Remmina 1.0 for ubuntu 10.10 谁有用这个版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371311 Remmina 1.0 for ubuntu 10.10 谁有用这个版本？ ubuntu10.10那个是0.8的，有个bug 是ssh 比较慢 我看remmina后来修复过这个ssh插件的bug 求remmina 1.0 for ubuntu10.10 的deb 包 我自己编译不通过。有一堆报错。很多关联。而且不能升级。 统计信 …
<woju> piggybox: 是啊，和奇怪，不知道是不是偶然的
<ofan_> irc现在也改进不少了
<ofan_> 问题是水木这种还是那老一套的
<woju> google wave没有达到bbs的效果
<woju> web和软件各有优势
<imtxc> 又全点了一遍.
<piggybox> bbs基本等于news group+irc，我还是很怀念以前泡大学bbs的时候
<woju> 上了bbs之后，再也爱不上论坛了
<ofan_> 我更喜欢irc等IM的,news group现在也少见了
<kingswim> 那是个人情感，要点对点，你得在线
<ofan_> 都是mailing list, 也不是很习惯
<piggybox> 现在变成google group了 :)
<woju> irc我以前都没听说过，一直上bbs
<woju> 点鼠标比按键盘要累些
<kingswim> 键盘一直按也累，等美国阿凡达，我们就轻松了
<woju> kingswim: 人类迟早有天会长生不老，而且停止生育的
<piggybox> 快了吧，kinect已经装备PC了，Siri大概也快进入Mac了
<ofan_> 等google的glass
<woju> kingswim: 说不定就在我死之前
<woju> 我们
<ofan_> 对siri不报希望
<piggybox> Google glass那我总觉得走路容易撞柱子
<woju> 以后大家都是呆子
<ofan_> 但我觉得比siri要有用的多
<woju> 乔布斯死了过后，苹果就没什么创新了
<piggybox> 你看过那个第六感的ted演讲嘛？Google glass思路和那个一样，只是前者是投影到对象上
<ofan_> 以后电脑都能嵌入到眼镜里, 几个人凑一起就能组成一个网络
<ofan_> piggybox: 灵感应该就是源于那个
<piggybox> woju: 说这个有点早吧
<ofan_> piggybox: 之前看过一部动画想法几乎跟google glass一样
<ofan_> 叫 电脑线圈
<woju> piggybox: 不看好苹果，优势是创意而来的，模仿过后就会消失
<woju> 再厉害的互联网公司也抵挡不住腾讯
<ofan_> woju: 市值都要破万亿了, 只有华尔街的人说不看好才有用
<woju> ofan_: 恩，没错
<woju> 其实谷歌只要和腾讯一样做个和facebook一抹一样的网站就够了
<woju> 利用gmail的用户
<Ivan-H> 360不正打官司嘛
<woju> 硬是要创新，那多难啊
<piggybox> woju: well, 腾讯的优势不都是模仿而来的？
<woju> 我学你走路，还要向你付学费
<jyfl987> woju: facebook只是个架子 你就算和他一样 别人干嘛非要投你这个平台呢
<Ivan-H> 希望 这次能灰垮掉一个
<woju> 先模仿，后超越
<ofan_> woju: 模仿不是都能成功的
<woju> ofan_: 还要用心，不过有些时候有些结构是天才想出来的，很灵验
<woju> jyfl987: 看看腾讯
<ofan_> woju: 腾讯要在美国,会吃很多官司
<woju> jyfl987: qq靠聊天界面的广告赚不了几个钱
<jyfl987> woju: 那是因为腾讯抄的是小的 腾讯抄大的都抄不过
 * gfrog_working 为什么讨论起tx来了，我已经都吐槽无力了。
<woju> jyfl987: 不一定，搜索就说不定
<ofan_> woju: 光打官司就能让它倒闭
<jyfl987> woju: facebook现在好比是腾讯了 你在国内抄个qq能成么 未必的呢
<ofan_> jyfl987: 干掉qq也不是不可能
<woju> jyfl987: 已经成气候了，很难再灭火了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 理论上讲 什么事都有可能 你要能通天 就叫国家搞个运动 打掉tx都可以嘛
<ofan_> jyfl987: 不是,我是说现实的
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙吐槽？我看是吐苍蝇吧
<woju> ofan_: 这个很难说的，有时候模范不能说是犯法，天下文章一大抄
<jyfl987> ofan_: 只有移动可以 其他公司我看都是小概率事件
<gfrog_working> roylez: 坏人！
<roylez> gfrog_working: http://i.imgur.com/bpADJ.jpg
 * gfrog_working 中国人真奇怪，竟然还有人替tx抄袭辩护
 * gfrog_working 还尼玛模仿
<yings> roylez, 一个餐厅，透着诡异
<woju> gfrog_working: 你读书踢球都是模仿吧？
<ofan_> woju: 反正都要起诉, 能不能赢是另外一码事
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/UWLRN.jpg 小姑娘悲催了
<ofan_> woju: 那不算
<imadper> gfrog_working: 前几天, 腾讯有人来我们公司演讲, 就有人拆台, 问你们的东西都是抄袭的, 有什么自己的创新
<roylez> palomino|working: 独脚兽哦，破马你也有希望 http://i.imgur.com/zv9TA.jpg
<woju> imadper: 没创新也火不起来，百度抄袭也成功
<woju> 没
<woju> 百度没成功
<gfrog_working> imadper: 同样的问题我问过tx工作的同学，他们的答复是虽然我们抄了，但是没人比我们做的更好。尼玛
<imadper> gfrog_working: 对, 他们的企业文化课程里面就是这么讲的估计
<huntxu> 沒人抄的更好，確實的
<huntxu> 這點必須承認
 * gfrog_working 抢劫了一部车之后重新喷了漆，然后开回原车主那里说，擦，我抢你的车了，但是我的比你的好看。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 那个来宣讲的人也说了, 他们不只是抄袭, 更是超越....
<woju> 百度也是抄袭谷歌
<huntxu> 超越就算了...
<woju> gfrog_working: 不能这么说，吃饭都是向别人学的
<yings> gfrog_working, 没人抄的更好，无耻，这放学术上。。。。。。。都叉叉叉之
<roylez> yings: 你没看见亮点
<ofan_> 没人比杀人犯更凶残
<woju> 这个应该交向别人学习
<gfrog_working> woju: 同学你腾讯的嘛？ 不是腾讯的请闭嘴，要不然我就要直接骂你了。
<woju> gfrog_working: 我不是腾讯的
<hamo> gfrog_working: 淡定淡定...青蛙君
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 因为这种环境才会觉得这么说很有理
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆蹦一個調節一下氣氛
 * gfrog_working 敢拿吃饭当例子，尼玛吃饭那叫天性。
<jyfl987> yings: 抄的不见得不好 比如说人人网抄facebook 他那个聊天的就很不错 现在facebook反过来学他了
<roylez> hamo: 是基蛙
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 难道是网易的?
<imadper> woju: 学习, 和抄袭, 一样吗? 我学别人吃饭, 是为了让别人都饿死, 我一个人吃下去吗?
<woju> imadper: 这个叫生存竞争
<huntxu> jyfl987: facebook現在個人頁面感覺很亂 = =
 * hamo 大家都淡定...换个话题吧
<imadper> woju: 腾讯呢? 挤死了那些创业公司
<huntxu> imadper: 被擠死的創業公司多了去了...
<LeithWong> 'std::basic_string<char>' is not derived from 'std::istreambuf_iterator<_CharT2, std::char_traits<_CharT> >'
<jyfl987> huntxu: 主要他那种界面是针对他国人设计的 对你 可能就没什么感觉了 我上facebook就感觉没什么意思
<LeithWong> 帮忙看看这个编译问题
<imadper> huntxu: 但是很少有腾讯这样以抄袭为生的吧?
<woju> imadper: 适者生存，老虎还吃羊呢
 * gfrog_working 国外公司都是联手把一张饼做大，然后大家人人有份。 国内公司，啧啧，你做大做好了，我就得想法弄死你。
<ofan_> LeithWong: 信息太少
<huntxu> imadper: 但你得知道，他畢竟活下來了
<LeithWong> ofan_: typename boost::unordered_multimap<K, V>::iterator i;
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 这没有吧
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 国外更有可能垄断
<LeithWong>  for (i = find(key); i != boost::unordered_multimap<K, V>::end(); ++i) {
<LeithWong> 这行就错了
<piggybox> 这个国外公司也有例外，比如Oracle
<huntxu> imadper: 如果光抄就能成功，那怎麽沒其他的成功者呢
<ofan_> 国外大公司基本都是垄断企业
<adam8157> gfrog_working: eng-china各种不参加啊
<woju> 百度hi，还有身边，百度有啊，都没成功
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 有啦有啦，很多东西都是各种巨头联手搞的，这样既能分摊风险，又能迅速做大市场。
<ofan_> 国内是因为恶意竞争太多
<yings> roylez, 都奇葩吧，我在facebook加凤姐为关注了，她还问我猪头肉吃了没?
<ofan_> yings: .................................................................................
<imadper> huntxu: 他现在成功是因为他有用户基群了, 不过最开始怎么成功的, 好像还真是做的不错
<huntxu> yings: 太重口了
<imadper> yings: .........好 霸 气!
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 运动会？ 我也不想去
<huntxu> imadper: 對嘛，那是因為你忽略了他前期的積累，就光看後面抄的那部分了
<piggybox> yings: 好吧，我没看懂这话
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 有联合对抗
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 尼玛上周真伤了
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 这倒是~
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 结盟嘛,win+intel之类的
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 以致我决定以后的大于部门级的活动一概不参加。
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 这本身就很符合us的作风,更有共同敌人的结盟打到敌人
<ofan_> *跟
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你忘了一点 us有法律打击你那种不正当竞争
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 其实你看下很多开源项目，都是各种公司参与的，很多都是我们认为的对头关系
<roylez> palomino|working:
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ofan_> 不过也都是互不侵犯的两家结盟
<roylez> palomino|working: 好活着呢
<gfrog_working> ofan_: 还有苹果和三星，看似对头，实际上ipad卖出去三星自己也有分成，因为苹果用三星的零部件。
<woju> 恶性竞争最后都是亏本经营，最终的结果是联合涨价
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/vuFhR.jpg
 * imadper 打乒乓球去
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<ofan_> gfrog_working: 那是,因为对他们来说都有长期利益, 你想,你用别的公司开发的代码, 如果自己没参与, 岂不容易挨刀?
<palomino|working> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e85cd22gw1ds2ezdmv2sg.gif , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 看过
<palomino|working> 上班不好好工作老看乱七八糟的图！ , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 喵星人最高级了，蓝星人必败，喵星人必胜
<palomino|working> 家有四喵
<roylez> palomino|working: 你给我老实磨豆子去
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
 * gfrog_working 继续去搞bug
<hoxily> 各种神奇的图
<woju> 联想惠普这样的没有恶性竞争，不知道是怎么维持的
<woju> 估计是串通好的
<yings> 木有吗？联想不够格而已
<ofan_> woju: 参与国际市场的更有素质
<woju> yings: 还不够格，都第二了
<woju> ofan_: 美国的素质在阿富汗和伊拉克都体现出来了
<yings> woju, 就储备来说，早的很
<ofan_> woju: 那是美国政府
<woju> 看小米和京东的好戏
<woju> 小米和京东算是最没有技术含量的公司
<woju> ofan_: 人性都是一样的，任何年代，任何国家
<yings> woju, 什么乱讲，大不一样。
<woju> yings: 文革当中受苦的有很多都是很恶劣的人
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教一下这个内网组网方案是否可行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371315 最近被我同学迷惑，中毒买了一台ITX迷你二奶机 配置是 梅捷SY-E350-U3M 双核E350主板 集成AMD E350 CPU， 这块主板上集成一个10/100/1000M网卡，一个Mini-PCI-E插槽， 顺便买了一个300M intel 无线网卡接在上面。我原先的想法是把 …
<woju> yings: 当然也有不少好人
<ofan_> woju: 这无关人性
<yings> 懒的说
<woju> ofan_: 谈素质，这个就和人性相关
<woju> ofan_: 很多农村的农民都有经营头脑，但是没有机会
<woju> 文化水平和素质相关，但是不是全部
<ofan_> woju: 说素质不太确切, 应该是说恶性竞争的在国际上不太容易生存
<woju> ofan_: 国际上我不知道，反正国内的豆油涨价都是一起的
<yings> 豆油？
<ofan_> 睡觉~
<yings> 倒不过时差来，通宵的缘故
<woju> yings: 是的，京东和当当，苏宁易购将来也会一起涨价的
<huntxu> adam8157: 進球已經過50了
<L-----D> palomino|working, irc上去了？
<palomino|working> 一直在阿
<sst_c0n4shell> 大家好，能帮忙解决个问题么，谢谢了！
<L-----D> palomino|working, irc上不去啊 你用的什么地址
<palomino|working> irc1
<L-----D> palomino|working, ourirc?
<L-----D> palomino|working, 上不去啊
<palomino|working> 对阿
<imtxc> 疯了.
<palomino|working> 我正连在上面呢 , L-----D
<fcl> 有人用过 sawfish　么
<L-----D> palomino|working, ip是什么
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm的另一种bridge方式，个人感觉跟virtualbox近似的bridge方式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371317 先说下我的网络环境：我的电脑插上网线就可以上学校内网，是由dhcp自动分配的ip。平时上外网需要用netkeeper登录外网。 在linux下用kvm建了一个xp的虚拟机，按照置顶帖的桥接配置网络，但是虚拟机并不能d …
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog_working rh倒向openstack了？
<yings> 三方怎么签？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你 TeX 数学公式的 indent style 是怎样的
<gfrog_working> hamo: 据说有用到这玩意的地方。。
<bluek> 救命啊
<bluek> 谁知道哪儿有win7中文版下载？要能用的。
<yings> 有要签三方的同胞吗？
<bluek> 朋友用
<yings> 有要签三方的mm吗？
<woju> 这个irc还真没发现美眉
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 到 emule 上去找
<bluek> 我没装amule，再说了，amule太慢了。
<imadper> bluek: amule可真不慢
<imadper> bluek: 昨天我下载大泽佑香的时候, 700+kb/s
<bluek> imadper, 可能是我没设置好
<imadper> bluek: 我都没设置
<imadper> bluek: low-id
<piggybox> openstack这个看着好像是针对amazon ws的？
<bluek> imadper, 不会吧？低id也能这么快的？
<imadper> bluek: 恩
<bluek> 我装了几次，也用了几次，太慢了，而且资源太少，于是我直接remove
<piggybox> 这个和bt一样，看有多少种/source决定快慢
<imadper> bluek: 网络环境不同吧
<imadper> piggybox: 大泽佑香的种绝对不会少的~
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: http://msdn.microsoft.com/zh-cn/subscriptions/downloads/default.aspx
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y MSDN订户下载
<woju> AV女优很多都不飘亮,漂亮的都不拍AV
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 官方的要key
<imadper> woju: 初美理音, 去查
<bluek> woju,扯蛋，我电脑上面有几个很漂亮的
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 你不下载官方的怎么保证安全性
<bluek> woju，真不知道你看了几部。。。
<woju> imadper: 不漂亮，看看陈妍希
<yings> 大家帮帮忙，怎样在100台机子上布置一个cron任务，且脚本还在我电脑上
<woju> bluek: 都是拍摄效果来的，真正的美女不拍AV的，划不来
 * imadper 第一次看到有人觉得初美理音不漂亮... 身材不好我承认, 但是长得真的很漂亮
<woju> imadper: AV女优普遍都是五官不端正
<woju> imadper: 胸部下垂
<imadper> woju: 你看的太少了
<bluek> woju,就是，你看得太少了
<woju> imadper: 我一般看人体艺术
<yings> av什么都是浮云啊，你们反正都摸不到的，帮我啊
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 你找到官方的 ISO 的名字，然后在 emule 上搜索下载。这样还能验证 sha1sum
<imadper> yings: 批量ssh?
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, ok..
<yings> imadper, 要输密码。麻烦
<imadper> yings: 拷贝你的ssh-id呀
<jiong> 我的linux 上面 ls 之后看到一个 & 名字的文件
<jiong> 删不掉~ 是神马？
<yings> imadper, 先试试
<gfrog_working> jiong: 加引号
<imadper> jiong: 囧哥, 你试试看 export $PS1
<namoamitabuddha> jiong: ls -al \&
<imadper> jiong: 错了, 是echo $PS1
<jiong> 额。。
<jiong> 不晓得是神马东西。。
<qmake> 用inode号去删试试
<jiong> 哦了。 \&  这样就可以操作了。
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 小白请教安卓sdk问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371319 在google官网下载了sdk 但是不像windows下有安装程序 也参照网上进行了环境设置 但是用eclipse时没有android sdk and vad这东西 小白求助阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 mamazi — 2012-04-18 16:15
<adam8157> huntxu: 你上班还可以玩pes啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚
 * imadper http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/YQRg6IxJnLc/?resourceId=0_03_05_02
<mao> libpcap编程，想要通过按某个键，从pcap_loop中退出循环，用pcap_breakloop该怎么写
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 弱弱的问一句，本人菜鸟，现在ubuntu12.04可以开启3D特效了？具体怎么操作呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371321 弱弱的问一句，本人菜鸟，现在ubuntu12.04可以开启3D特效了？具体怎么操作呢？我是菜鸟，以前没用过linux， 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouhaidong — 2012-04-18 16:42
<yings> 这是怎么实现的，将论坛与irc同步起来
<yings> 论坛发帖，相当于irc发帖。。。。。
<L-----D> yings, bot而已
<yings> 现有文本，第一行“（ a,b,c）,(a1,b1,c1),(”    第二行“a2,b2,c2）” 怎样拿到a+a1+a2
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，还在磨豆子呢？
 * palomino|working 磨主席
<huntxu> mao: 發信號
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 竟然有同事在通州买房...
<samson> adaam, 哪个通州?
<samson> adam8157, 哪个通州?
<adam8157> samson: 北京的通州
<roylez> adam8157: 真豪，不是假的
<roylez> adam8157: 不光要站岗，还到通州站岗
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 在南城、昌平买的也有
<adam8157> roylez: 每天上下班那么长时间...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 当年我们组一个大叔愣是在地铁上学会的日语
<roylez> gfrog_working adam8157 果然帽子党的都是豪人
<roylez> gfrog_working: ..........
<gfrog_working> roylez: 坏人！
<jiong> dedeCMS 如何检测是否被挂马。
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说, 你新租的房子到哪了?
<adam8157> imtxc: 还没换
<imtxc> o
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 明天就RC了吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371325 正式版指日可待 统计信息: 发表于 由 d1438 — 2012-04-18 17:07
<houge> 个人朋友，手机拍摄的视频是竖屏的，怎么把它修改成横屏？
<houge> 请教大家……
<samson-cn> houge: 横屏换竖屏?是拍的时候换还是之后处理转换?
<houge> 后处理
<houge> 我再想是不是导出的时候设置下？！
<metbsd> 猴哥，这个肯定是后处理的
<samson-cn> houge: 我以前使用的是final cut,那里应该有你要的功能
<houge> samson-cn: 好的，我去应用中心下载一个
<mao> huntxu: 谢谢，我试试看
<houge> samson-cn: 呃，final cut是linux的软件吧！？
<samson-cn> houge: mac的.....
<houge> samson-cn: 囧
<samson-cn> houge: adobe premiere有可能可以
<yings> 我们说英语时能用“how u guess it“ 来表示 你怎么猜到的吗？
<houge> samson-cn: 那个弄麻烦了。我在想想办法。或许在导出的里面可以设置。
<samson-cn> houge: 我记得我曾经用来到处meizu m6视频的时候使用过一个软件叫smart vd
<samson-cn> houge: 你可以去meizu论坛下载看看
<piggybox> yings: How did you guess?
<samson-cn> houge: smart vd很小,也很方便.不过是软件转化
<houge> samson-cn: 好的，关键问题是我没有windows系统的计算机
<samson-cn> houge: linux?
<samson-cn> houge: 这倒是的确挺麻烦的....
<houge> samson-cn: 嗯
<adam8157> houge: houge mencoder肯定可以
<houge> samson-cn: 其实或许并不麻烦，因为这种操作按道理来说是视频编辑中比较基本的，我觉得是我没有找对方法。
<houge> adam8157: 哦，用命令行搞定...呃，对我这个对UI比较依赖的用户比较有难度。
<adam8157> houge: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MEncoder#GUI_frontends
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: MEncoder - ArchWiki
<adam8157> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9124
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: AcidRip—a Gtk2 Front End to MEncoder | Linux Journal
 * huntxu 最鄙視debian黨整天上arch wiki
<hamo> huntxu: 鄙视鄙视debian党整天上arch wiki的...一点也不open
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> huntxu: debian的wiki没arch的好, 而且不大适合我这种自己选择组件的用户...
<adam8157> huntxu: 你用arch?
<yings> piggybox, how did you guess it ？
<houge> 谢谢
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你的房子神马时候到期？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 8.31
<gfrog_working> adam8157: .
<adam8157> houge: 或者ubuntu默认就装了某个视频剪辑软件好像
<hamo> adam8157: 然后住哪？
<gfrog_working> ad
<adam8157> hamo: 还没想到那么远
<houge> adam8157: 兄弟我不才，没有知道选项修改这个地方。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我6月底到期。。 准备往公司周边搬了
<adam8157> houge: 我也没用过 :)
<houge> adam8157: 呵呵
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 啧啧 来租个一居吧 壕
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 租一居也不能带你。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 建议而已
<hamo> gfrog_working: adam8157 你俩租一居？我又邪恶的笑了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 去唐宁湾租个复式吧 壕
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 顯然arch
<gfrog_working> hamo: 。。。
<jiong> PHPDDOS 在么防范呢？
<jiong> 怎么防范。
<adam8157> huntxu: 繁体字, 看成了 黯然arch
<gfrog_working> houge: 改个图片方向而已，你神马手机？
<gfrog_working> houge: 哦，原来是视频
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 笨，晚饭
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 推荐去尝试下新开那家面馆
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 哪里
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 目前还不错，目测挺不过一星期
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 楼下那一排小房子里面
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 后头那条街?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 澎湖湾向南，叫米粒面馆，朝鲜馆子旁边
<adam8157> .
 * gfrog_working 继续报bug
<piggybox> jiong: DDoS你自己干不了多少，找ISP吧
<jiong> piggybox:  恩。 行吧 。
<jiong> piggybox: 我能做的就是检查是否又异常登录，杀毒什么的吧。
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • 求perl的GTK2中文教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371329 刚学GTK2，但发现找不到一个好的GTK2教程，现在只能被迫看着C的教程来学，所以请问那位大神能提供一份perl的GTK2教程，感激不尽阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 morning-wu — 2012-04-18 17:58
<hamo> adam8157: 还不下班？
<adam8157> hamo: 在思索
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 思索毛，晚上有雨，赶紧回家
<woju> chromium还是需要360套个套子才好用，不能双击关闭，不能划词搜索，
 * gfrog 窗外起风了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 稍等一会
<fengya90> 我在网上看到#define u_char unsigned char
<fengya90> 为什么char还有unsigned的
<fengya90> 难道还有有符号字符么？
<adam8157> fengya90: 有啊, char型只是说明大小, 其实并不只能做字符, 当成数没问题的
 * hamo 貌似是要下雨了...
<adam8157> hamo: 下吧下吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要发芽？
<gfrog> hamo: 真的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我 有伞
<gfrog> adam8157: 抢走！
 * gfrog 吃饭去！
<fengya90> adam8157: 谢谢啊，网上查了下还真是，由于重来没有考虑过字符的符号性质，第一次碰到，看来是做的不够多
<adam8157> fengya90: C的限制很少的
<hamo> adam8157: 下雨你回家近啊！
<hamo> adam8157: 哥还得等公交..
<adam8157> hamo: :)
<adam8157> hamo: bye
<woju> 推荐一个好用的windows的irc客户端吧，谢谢了！
<woju> xchat不好用
<woju> mirc要注册
<fengya90> woju: opera浏览器自带的那个挺好的
<woju> 不用opera，在用360极速浏览器
<woju> ie的优势是越来越小，用chrome耗内存还少些
<fengya90> woju: 为什么要用360那个啊
<woju> felixonmars, 先前用360安全浏览器，现在发现360极速耗内存还少些
<woju> fengya90, 不知道是不是有病毒
<woju> fengya90, 装了360杀毒了
<woju> fengya90, 我觉得opera不好用
<fengya90> woju:由于360的虚假信息太多，所以我不用，我觉得浏览器其实都大同小异，opera在linux不给力，但是在win下我觉得还行。其实我用chrome和fx
<woju> 360极速就是在chrome上上了个套子
<woju> fengya90, 能够划词搜索和双击关闭窗口
<alvin_rxg> 不就一個 extension 麼
<woju> 当初在ie上扩展的很多，但是后来都被360被挤了
<fengya90> 我只是不喜欢360的那些个营销模式，其实360本身我觉得还是不错的
<woju> 360是很讨厌，但是的确好用，360解决了中国人上网中毒的问题
<fengya90> woju: 他的那个杀毒软件我觉得你倒是过于夸讲了吧，我觉得不是很好
<woju> fengya90, 群众眼睛自然雪亮
<fengya90> woju: 应该说真理往往掌握在少数人手中
<woju> fengya90, 哈哈，现在很少碰到有人中毒的情况了
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04怎么设置视觉效果和字体渲染 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371331 以前的版本可以设置窗口像橡皮糖那样软软的，现在是不是这个功能被12.04给去掉了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 盖茨他爹 — 2012-04-18 18:49
<imtxc> 呃, 哪些文件用Dropbox 哪些用github 哪些用gist NNND 有时候还真不好选择..
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 臨時保存在網絡的用 dropbox
<jyfl987> http://www.mittrchinese.com/single.php?p=184063  MeaCulpa 你看 新的无污染的太阳能材料出来了
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y 碳纳米管电极降低太阳能电池成本
<imtxc>  /Q
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 听说要出linux版的wpsoffice http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371336 一直用虚拟机的一个最大的原因就是需要用office。这下方便了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-04-18 19:35
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/183200.htm
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y 计算机科学走向大众化_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> http://gpk.im/iwoy
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y 中国互联网IP库发布 广告投放更趋规范化_科技_腾讯网
<mmfei-h> 请教一个问题
<mmfei-h> shell执行目录下的所有sh文件有没有这个命令？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 虚拟机里应该装32位系统还是64位系统呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371340 虚拟机下的硬件环境一般不会太好，而且内存也开不到4G以上，这样的话64位还能比32位发挥的好吗？新手求教~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Tracesnow001 — 2012-04-18 19:57
<soiamso> mmfei-h: 自己写一个 shell
<mmfei-h> ^^for file in $dir;do done;?
<soiamso> mmfei-h:  是的，你 $dir 那里 可以用 匹配
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 什么呀?
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我打乒乓球 刚回来
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 沒什麼。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: dropbox? 干嘛不用google driver?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 不跟你說話，， 這麼長時間才回覆
<mmfei-h> thx soiamso
<mmfei-h> 我搞定它了
<L-----D> imadper, google drive出了？
<soiamso> L-----D: 过两天公布
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ...我刚打乒乓球回来 ...
<soiamso> L-----D: 估计用来同步 android的数据
<imadper> L-----D: 快乐
<imadper> L-----D: 快了
<L-----D> 应该也可以直接映射吧
<L-----D> google的产品 一般都会有api
<imadper> L-----D: 映射? 挂载?
<L-----D> 虽然api未必功能全
<soiamso> L-----D: 要应付7亿用户
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 那三個小時再回覆
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ...乖~ 现在回复~~
<L-----D> 东南网-海峡都市报闽南版4月18日讯 南安码头镇男子林某今年年初在网上认识了一个网友“青阳单身女孩”，视频后，林某怦然心动，与对方约好一夜情。一夜甜蜜，到了天亮，林某傻眼了，对方竟是个男的，一怒之下，他将对方捅伤。
<imadper> ..........
<CyrusYzGTt> ..話說 怎麼XXOO。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 去问万能的神
<CyrusYzGTt> 難道那男的，只愛菊花
<GhostBoat> 请问大家能否推荐一个约炮的IRC频道？
<imadper> GhostBoat: 国内没戏
<L-----D> GhostBoat, 国内以前有163
<GhostBoat> IRC监管也很严吗
<GhostBoat> 263吧
<imadper> 是没人跟你约
<L-----D> 也许 我忘记了
<imadper> 除非你找基友
<GhostBoat> 那倒是
<GhostBoat> 约炮只能微信
<GhostBoat> 或许劲舞团不错
<GhostBoat> 好高端好高端
<imadper> 劲舞团那叫千里送逼
<GhostBoat> 微信呢
<imadper> 威信没用过
<imadper> 手机不支持
<GhostBoat> 果断Android SDK啊
 * imadper 说错话了, 我也没玩过劲舞团
<GhostBoat> 三个SDK中最小的就是Android了
<imadper> GhostBoat: 对android无爱
<imadper> GhostBoat: 太吃硬件了.  导致续航不给力
<GhostBoat> 又不要出钱买真手机
<GhostBoat> 电脑装个SDK好了
<imadper> GhostBoat: 就是不喜欢.
<imtxc> GhostBoat: imadper 劲5团++
<imadper> imtxc: 你有经验?
<GhostBoat> 劲舞团真的能钓到初中生吗？
<imtxc> imadper: 我记得高中的时候 我一起住的哥们..
<imtxc> GhostBoat: 绝对能 而且很省钱.
<imtxc> imadper: GhostBoat 微信约的话, 需要下很大的本的 劲5 不用
<GhostBoat> 请问哪里有比较靠谱的教程？
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<GhostBoat> 我喜欢初中生
<imadper> imtxc: 我有妹子了
<GhostBoat> 一直梦寐以求
<imadper> GhostBoat: ......别坑了人家
<GhostBoat> 我也不很大
<imadper> GhostBoat: 那你别坑了自己
<GhostBoat> 而且我准备认真谈呢
<imtxc> GhostBoat: 现在什么情况我不知道 去完 买外挂 然后给人送衣服啥的.
<imtxc> GhostBoat: 认真!!?  你开玩笑的吧
<GhostBoat> 然后她就会同意见面？
<imadper> imtxc: 算了...
<GhostBoat> IRC加密情况怎么样？
<GhostBoat> 一定要ircs才加密吗
<imadper>  /nick MadPer-扣腚
<imadper> .
<samson-cn1> ....
<GhostBoat> 华南师范大学
<samson-cn1> 这都可以....
<fvw> GhostBoat: ?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • kde能否给u盘，down目录，document目录指定快捷键？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371341 觉得xp上可以指定c：盘，E：盘，u盘等目录指定快捷键，使用非常的方便。kde上能否实现这一点？ kde指定程序的快捷键是很棒的。但是目录的话，就只能是home能指定，其它的目录，我研究了很久都不成功。 统计信息:  …
<fvw> 谁是 华南师范大学
<fvw> Madper-dead: 中大？
<Madper-dead> fvw: 咩事?
<Madper-dead> soiamso: 对了, 那天的那个鸟实验我搞定了后来, 多谢你了~
<soiamso> Madper-dead: ??
<Madper-dead> soiamso: 就是图片那个~
<fvw> Madper-dead: 没事
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 哇 果然好大的雨
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<imtxc> fvw: hi
<Madper-dead> im
<Madper-dead> imtxc: 很大吗? 那我给我老妈打个电话..
<imtxc> Madper-dead: 雷震雨
 * Madper-dead 羡慕 imtxc 能在北京
<Madper-dead> imtxc: 等我回去找到工作, 请你吃饭~
<imtxc> Madper-dead: 羡慕妹啊, 为了找工作 来这里蜗居一个来月了.
<imtxc> Madper-dead: 等你回来 哥就工作了估计.
<gfrog> imtxc: 你发芽了没
<Madper-dead> imtxc: 我现在想去, 去不了
<imtxc> gfrog: 啊当先发芽
<soiamso> Madper-dead: 广州不好？
<Madper-dead> imtxc: 那就你请我, 我要求不高, 有个麻婆豆腐盖饭就行
<Madper-dead> soiamso: 没有回家好~
<fvw> Madper-dead: 没事
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙晚上好啊
<Madper-dead> fvw: 恩
<gfrog> roylez_: 坏人！！
 * Madper-dead 现在所有人都说 roylez_是坏人了
<roylez_> gfrog: 真绝情....跟你打招呼呢
<gfrog> roylez_: 坏人坏人！
<roylez_> Madper-dead: ...
 * hamo 默默撸过...
<imtxc> Madper-dead: 非常大了现在,你可以打电话了, 不过最好别大, 当心接电话的人让雷劈....
<gfrog> hamo: 撸射你好
<Madper-dead> im
<Madper-dead> imtxc: 打座机, 没事的
<hamo> imtxc: 你在海淀？我表示家附近还没下
<imtxc> hamo: 恩啊 海淀.
<gfrog> hamo: nay已经下了
<hamo> gfrog: 你还在nay?
<samson-cn1> 有国外的吗?我表示很孤单....
<adam8157> gfrog: 我第二层抽屉有把伞
<Madper-dead> hamo: baidu不是在香山那边吗? 你们买下雨?
<samson-cn1> 嘿嘿
<gfrog> hamo: 下雨啊，没法走
<gfrog> adam8157: 算了，决定打车。。。
<hamo> Madper-dead: 没那么远...香山...
<Madper-dead> gfrog: 有钱人..
<hamo> gfrog: 壕
<Madper-dead> hamo: 不是吗? 我一直听说在香山
<gfrog> Madper-dead: 晚走点就能报销了。
<gfrog> hamo: 毛~
 * hamo 一下雨...基友就跳出来送伞了...lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以打着伞去打车, 别的同事没带伞也直接去拿就是了
<Madper-dead> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，好感动。。。
 * gfrog 我怎么记得我在公司也有把伞。。。
 * gfrog 竟然木有，淘宝买雨衣去！
<roylez_> hamo: 你可以跟基蛙共伞
<hamo> roylez_: 应该是发给 adam8157的吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 我都回家了
<roylez_> hamo: 貌似.....没发错
<hamo> adam8157 我也回家了..现在就剩基蛙在公司了..
<hamo> roylez_: ………………
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328428
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 看！有一只八哥在唱神曲 - Acfun
 * gfrog 要搞bug，伤不起啊
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325710/
<roylez_> adam8157: 笑喷了
 * gfrog 下的好大
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328428
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 看！有一只八哥在唱神曲 - Acfun
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥我的它不解释
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325710/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 【福利】AV女优大沢与屌丝同居3天2夜♀萝莉xAKB饭♂大叔x辣妹[字幕] - 网页标题
<roylez_> adam8157: 八哥可惜脑子小。要不然整首忐忑没压力啊
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！求救命！ 恢复数据问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371346 小弟菜鸟一枚，前几天装了mint，结果硬盘里的东西全没了~ 过程是这样的：在学装的位置的时候，我选了“使用整个硬盘，自动引导”。结果装完就悲剧了，3个盘合成了1个，还有一个4G的swap。硬盘里只显示使用了9G，原来的东西 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈
<bluek> 被日死了
<bluek> 我也要当男优
<hamo> roylez_: acfan居然改版了...
<roylez_> hamo: 恩，新版很烦呢
<soiamso> hamo: 主页那个信息刷新比较牛逼，server 压力巨大
<alvin_rxg> 首頁信息怎麼 server 壓力大了？
<jianghu> 怎么freenode又可以了阿？
<bluek> jianghu, 有不可以的时候吗？
 * imtxc 苦的还得自己去洗衣服, 各位先聊
<jianghu> 很多天进不去了阿
<bluek> 我只知道chinairc一直进不了，用跳板可以，估计dns有被封的可能。
<bluek> 我偶尔会进进#北京，看看别人找ONS
<jianghu> bluek: 我实验了好几个系统，在mint才进来
<jianghu> 是我设置坏了吗
<jianghu> 奇怪哦
<bluek> jianghu, 估计是的哈。
<jianghu> pclinux，ubuntu，都没进来
 * gfrog 尼玛一个雷把网络打断了。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 这么亮？
<soiamso> jianghu: unbound 自己搞个 dns
 * bluek 用激光把雷给抽了
<gfrog> hamo: 无语了。。
<richardlxc> 哈喽
<jianghu> soiamso: 试下
<alvin_rxg> 下過雨之後，是不是北京就變成小清新了？
<richardlxc> 大家最近都忙些啥
<jianghu> 无聊
<richardlxc> 有啥好玩的技术，推荐下
<fvw> 大家有类型 棋魂 好看的动漫吗？
<jianghu> ubuntu12.04好玩不？
<soiamso> richardlxc: yesod
<alvin_rxg> richardlxc: 買個 kinect，做個直升機，然後圖像識別，然後到處跑
<richardlxc> 还不错
<richardlxc> 过十来天就正式版了
<richardlxc> alvin_rxg: 我在youtube上看过这方面的视频
<soiamso> richardlxc: 去launchpad 翻译，
<alvin_rxg> xD
<fvw> 自从ub 6.0 让我崩溃后 对ub再无兴趣
<jianghu> fvw: 那对什么感兴趣阿
<richardlxc> fvw: 你用哪个发行版本
<fvw> debian
<richardlxc> 嗯
<jianghu> debian不太好用
<jianghu> 不过纯净
<fvw> 君不见 网上 大部分的 资料都是 apt 什么的
<jianghu> 我用的pclinux
<fvw> jianghu: ub db 用的人不少
<alvin_rxg> 君不見 網上 大部分的 折騰都是 archlinux 什麼的
<jianghu> 就是安装软件太慢
<jianghu> 呵呵
<fvw> jianghu: arch？
<jianghu> arch用过半年
<richardlxc> 用ipv6源，更新还是很快的
<imtxc> jianghu: 有何不好用
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 其实我也安过 不过还是没debian好用
<samson-cn> richardlxc: 学生?
<jianghu> imtxc: 安装然见更新好慢
<alvin_rxg> 其實無論哪個發行版，對我來說都一樣
<samson-cn> richardlxc: 还记得当年ipv6看在线流媒体的时代啊.....
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 安软件要方便 更新的要快
<jianghu> 好用就行
<jianghu> 适合自己
<imtxc> dui
<fvw> imtxc: 你的vim搞的怎么样了
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 那么多车, 就是下几天雨 也成不了小清新.
<alvin_rxg> 還在跑 6.0.4 ...
<imtxc> fvw: vim??
<fvw> imtxc: en
<jianghu> freenode现在的地址是多少
<richardlxc> samson-cn: 现在还是在用ipv6看电视呢
<richardlxc> samson-cn: 爽的一米
<fvw> richardlxc: 推荐个 地址
<fvw> richardlxc: 我也是ipv6
<richardlxc> 哦，到北邮吧
<imtxc> fvw: 再没折腾过 凑了一堆配置文件就用呢 有 adam的 主席的 ofan的...
<hamo> gfrog: 几点走能报销？
<fvw> imtxc: 哦
<fvw> richardlxc: pt？
<alvin_rxg> 丁当 - 我是一只小小鸟
<gfrog> hamo: 现在就差不多了，不过懒得走，还下着呢
<fvw> richardlxc: 没帐号
<soiamso> imtxc: 电动车搞不起来，就别想清新了，电厂的废气可控，汽车的废气不可空。
<richardlxc> fvw:
<richardlxc> http://iptv.bupt.edu.cn
<sevk> richardlxc,啥网址y ["Network is unreachable - connect(2) . IN gettitle"]
<fvw> richardlxc: 谢谢
<imtxc> fvw: 话说那个c.vim 自动添加的注释啥的格式真不错, 就是太慢  只能不要了, 完了抄抄主席的autohead()
<richardlxc> fvw: 没事
<fvw> imtxc: 不要用 c.vim
<imtxc> fvw: 是啊 没再用.
<samson-cn> richardlxc: fvw : 羡慕啊.真想回归IPV6...
<fvw> imtxc: 没什么用 doxygen的才好
<richardlxc> samson-cn: 隧道啊
<imtxc> fvw: .
<richardlxc> 上交有隧道
<fvw> richardlxc: mplayer 放不了
<richardlxc> fvw: 用vlc呢？
<fvw> richardlxc: 应该都差不多吧
<samson-cn> richardlxc: 噢?感兴趣,什么隧道?
<fvw> samson-cn: ipv6隧道
<richardlxc> samson-cn: 就是在外网，通过隧道，可以用ipv6
<samson-cn> 我看看
<imtxc> gfrog: 都停了.
<richardlxc> 谷歌搜索，上交 ipv6隧道
<fvw> imtxc: 你看的教程都太久了
<jianghu> pclinux没办法输入汉字
<fvw> imtxc: 还有介绍c.vim的话
<jianghu_> bu -_-
<imtxc> fvw: .
<imtxc> fvw: 来你的配置来我再抄抄.
<fvw> imtxc: 我不是给过你了吗？
<fvw> richardlxc: 也播不了
<richardlxc> 你在其他系统下看看
<imtxc> fvw: 忘掉了 反正我抄了很多人的了, 现在就这样用呢, 好长时间没折腾过了.
<mao> fprintf写入文件，为什么调用一次后，打开文件没有东西呢
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328361
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】喵星人是到地球度假来的 - Acfun
<fvw> mao: fclose
<mao> fvw: 对啊，只有fclose之后才有东西
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328330
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 纤瘦长腿倾情出演 - Acfun
<mao> fvw: 有什么函数是立马就可以在文件中看到写入的东西
<fvw> imtxc: mms://officetv.bupt.edu.cn/BTV-1
<fvw> imtxc: http://pastebin.com/uE2ixKde
<gfrog> roylez_: 坏人。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 给你发福利还说我坏人？
<fvw> mao: 你每次刷一下就好了阿
<gfrog> roylez_: 办公室呢，又不敢看。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙你良心都坏掉了
<jianghu> 主席什么时候坏掉了？
<hamo> mao: 有个非缓冲的print
<gfrog> roylez_: 你是坏人。 哼
<imtxc> fvw: 呃 突然想起来我该去写个贴代码的脚本了, 一直手动来着.
 * hamo gfrog roylez_ 都是
<fvw> mao: fflush
<fvw> hamo: 那个不好找
<mao> fvw:看到了
<imtxc> fvw: 886行...
<mao> fvw: 刚才就觉得是缓冲、非缓冲的问题
<fvw> imtxc: 以前有一个 不经常用就del了
<mao> hamo: 非缓冲的？什么函数啊
<fvw> imtxc: 不错 挑着用
<fvw> imtxc: 不多
<imtxc> fvw: 恩.
<hamo> mao: setvbuf
<mao> hamo: 好的，谢谢啦，我man一下
<hamo> roylez_: 求福利啊
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328330
<banban> 小蓉头不在？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 权限里的s学不会... 来个明白人help... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371347 test 用户 Code:  >>> cat test.sh cat test  >>> ll t* -rw------- 1 test test 4  4月 18 19:02 test -rwsr-sr-x 1 test test 9  4月 18 19:47 test.sh* xxx 用户 Code: >>> ./test.sh cat: test: 权限不够 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-04-18 21:24
<banban> adam8157:
<adam8157> banban: yooo
<banban> adam8157: 1204的release party有消息了吗
<adam8157> banban: 蓉蓉估计紧张学习呢
<banban> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> banban: 或者花天酒地
<adam8157> lol
<banban> adam8157: 正题呢
<adam8157> banban: 正在问, 貌似没听说有人组织...
<banban> adam8157: 好吧 你公司在啥位置 我定位一下
<adam8157> banban: 科学院南路二号 融科资讯中心
<adam8157> banban: 定位啥? 不是导弹吧
<gfrog> adam8157: banban @@
 * gfrog 导弹！？
<banban> adam8157: 中关村？
<adam8157> banban: 对的
<hamo> gfrog: 快跑...
<roylez_> banban: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328572
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 老子他喵的在睡觉啊 - Acfun
<roylez_> banban: 斑斑萌一个
<gfrog> hamo: 阿蛋太不靠谱了。。 一定是打入我党内部的奸细。。。
<banban> adam8157: 那你和pity哥应该离的不远 记得他好像在知春路附件
<jianghu> roylez_: 主席还是喜欢调戏女生阿
<adam8157> banban: 他现在不住这里了...
<imtxc> banban: 哥  发射吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328572
<banban> adam8157: 哦？那去哪儿了 我好久没和他联系
<adam8157> banban: 最近正在找房子呢
<banban> adam8157: 公司还是原来那个吗
<adam8157> banban: 嗯 还是
<adam8157> banban: 但是公司在三里屯现在
<banban> adam8157: 你们那儿下雨没 现在
<banban> adam8157: 哦
<Freebuilder> 冒个泡
<adam8157> banban: 现在小了好像 刚才很大
<banban> adam8157: 嗯
<banban> adam8157: 有消息了记得通知我  希望我那时候不要出去采样 还可以参加
<adam8157> banban: 好嘞
<banban> adam8157: 3Q
<adam8157> banban: 只知道邮箱cage那个
<LOL__> 还是web irc感觉好
<vipzrx1> 我进来了吗？
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: time
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<LOL__> caleb-: 大师好
<vipzrx1> 大师，是谁啊？
<Freebuilder> https://github.com/jmechner/Prince-of-Persia-Apple-II
<Freebuilder> 《波斯王子》源码公开
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: jmechner/Prince-of-Persia-Apple-II · GitHub
<void1> 全是汇编
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 好强....
<Freebuilder> Debian stable 确实版本旧了些
<fvw> Freebuilder: 用 testing吧
<Freebuilder> fvw, 现在没空折腾啊
<fvw> update一下就是了
<fvw> Freebuilder: 不过 bash-complete好像有的问题
<vipzrx1> 我能问一个问题吗？
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: en
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04如何启用lightdm的锁屏界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371348 如题，怎么样解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2012-04-18 21:56
<Freebuilder> vipzrx1, 直接问嘛！别卖关子！
<Madper-dead> vi
<vipzrx1> emacs
<Madper-dead> vipzrx1: 本来想关机会宿舍了, 看你说有个问题, 我就说等等看看你的问题是什么, 结果等了及好几分钟你都不说
<Madper-dead> vi
<Madper-dead> vipzrx1: 你还说不说? 不说我关机了... 回去困觉了...
<vipzrx1> 有人把uboot移植
<vipzrx1> 到
<vipzrx1> tq2440
<vipzrx1> 吗
<Madper-dead> ...........................................
<lei> 有谁曾经禁用nv独立显卡吗
<Madper-dead> lei: 买不起独立显卡 ..
<lei> Madper-dead: 看来就我有钱了
<vipzrx1> 不好意思。我是用手机蓝牙连得网
<vipzrx1> 速度慢
<vipzrx1> 抱歉
<freeayu_> 在最新版 ubuntu上，安装python 2.5有办法嘛
<zhugehong> ...
<fvw> vipzrx1:嵌入式的问题 这里很少讨论
<vipzrx1> 是吗？
<freeayu_> hello, anyone can help me?
<fvw> vipzrx1: 反正几年了 也不超过10个
<vipzrx1> 我现在在找工作，悲剧！我是自动化的，想找嵌入式的，可是自己水平不行
<fvw> vipzrx1: 说会做 进去学
<vipzrx1> 这里面都聊些什么？
<fvw> vipzrx1: 慢慢做 就懂了
<fvw> vipzrx1: 福利 讨论的比较多
<vipzrx1> 进不去啊！要两年工作经验，我没有。虽然我10年毕业
<soiamso> freeayu_: 没有理由用那个了
<freeayu_> soiamso 有
<vipzrx1> 我不在乎福利
<freeayu_> 我有一个应用需要 2.5
<banban> adam8157: 哦？
<vipzrx1> fvm 还在吗？
<soiamso> freeayu_: chroot ?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ibus-table-wubi安装后调不出五笔 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371349 我是新人，对ubuntu很感兴趣呢。但是装不上五笔，请看： caochao@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ibus-talbe-wubi 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 ibus-talbe-wubi caochao@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get …
<vipzrx1> sudo yum install ibus*
<vipzrx1> 抱歉！ sudo apt-get install ibus-table*
<vipzrx1> sevk: 你还在吗？
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: sevk 是bot
<vipzrx1> bot ？？是什么？
<sevk> vipzrx1, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 你用过 /msg nickserv  help 吗
<vipzrx1> Internet Relay Chat bot, a computer program connected to an Internet Relay Chat server as a user, but providing special services or performing special functions
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 和那差不多
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 你用erc吧
<vipzrx1> richardlxc: /msg 是什么？
<vipzrx1> 我用的是erc，你怎么看出来的
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 你的ip都可以看到的，还是到  join #freenode 然后，要个 cloak
<MeaCulpa_> wow
<MeaCulpa_> GNU Tar 增量备份刚刚的
<vipzrx1> cloak是什么
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 就是隐藏你的ip
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 不过你得先注册
<MeaCulpa_> > vd
<MeaCulpa_> Down: 2093.6 KB/s ( 25 + 2143833 ) | Up: 92.3 KB/s ( 62 + 94448 ) | Shared: 105/98.10G | Downloaded: 395.1M | Uploaded: 33.6M
<vipzrx1> 我是用笔记本的蓝牙连上手机的3G卡上的
<vipzrx1> 我的ip是多少？
<vipzrx1> 怎么操作？
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 58.22.116.143
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 福州市联通
<vipzrx1> 是的
<soiamso> freeayu_: 3.0 跟 2.7 可以共存。。2.5应该也可以
<Dororofig> 问一个问题，家里没电，竟然可以用modem和路由器上网，笔记本有电，这是为什么？
<richardlxc> Dororofig: 那些貌似不是家庭供电的吧
<vipzrx1> 还有别的信息吗，比如手机号什么的
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 没了
<freeayu_> soiamso 共存的话，要执行脚本，怎么来决定使用哪个版 本
<vipzrx1> 怎么隐藏ip
<Dororofig> richardlxc 电话线可以供电？
<alvin_rxg> latex 使用 fullpage 后部分内容和页眉重叠，有解决方案吗？ http://uploadpie.com/sMJ8n
<soiamso> freeayu_: python30 xxx.py,  python27 xxx.py
<richardlxc> Dororofig: 你是接那里的吗
<vipzrx1> 是的，电话线可以供电。有一种灯是接在电话线上的
<freeayu_> soiamso 麻烦  如果是ruby 有rvm可以选择控制
<freeayu_> 我现是在用golang
<freeayu_> 需要  2.5
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 你可以先注册个nickname
<soiamso> freeayu_: 什么版本golang ?
<freeayu_> go1
<soiamso> freeayu_: 这么落后？
<Dororofig> 那可能是电话线给modem和路由器供电了，然后连上了网
<freeayu_> 为何这么说？
<richardlxc> vipzrx1: 然后 叫如#freenode频道，然后让里边的成员帮助你下，就ok了
<freeayu_> siamso 应该用哪个版 本？
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<soiamso> freeayu_: gcc 可以编译 为什么要用 python ?
<freeayu_> soiamso 官方文档提供的教程，我不知道如何用gcc编译
<freeayu_> 官方只提供布置到gae
<soiamso> freeayu_: 这个奇怪了， gae 有java python 为什么偏偏是 python ?
<soiamso> freeayu_: 需要用到gae ?
<freeayu_> java python 跟python 有什么区别
<soiamso> freeayu_: gae 支持 java, 也支持 python
<freeayu_> soiamso  web 应用程序啊，总得布署到外网访问吧？
<soiamso> freeayu_: gae .....
<freeayu_> soiamso 有什么其它方式？
<soiamso> freeayu_: sdk 自己没有包括一个 python 2.5 吗？
<freeayu_> 没
<soiamso> freeayu_: 记得有一个
<Dororofig> 但是把modem和路由器的电源拔掉，可以上网吗？
<freeayu_> soiamso http://terse-words.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-app-engine-python25-development.html
<sevk> freeayu_ ⇪ t: Terse Words: Google App Engine Python2.5 Development in Ubuntu 11.10
<freeayu_> 这个方案会影响到系统存在的 2.7嘛
<soiamso> freeayu_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2512428/how-to-chroot-django
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: python - How to chroot Django - Stack Overflow
<soiamso> freeayu_: 你可以理解为 how to chroot gae sdk
<jianghu> 总是安装系统对硬盘损害大不？
<soiamso> freeayu_: 看错了，
<vipzrx> jianghu: 没事
<freeayu_> 这个方案，我看不懂
<freeayu_> 我想确定下，这个2.5装上去，会不会影响其它版 本
<jianghu> vipzrx：是吗？
<soiamso> freeayu_: 没有尝试过，你可以编译安装到你的  ~
<vipzrx> 是，我经常重新装系统。硬盘别磕就没事
<freeayu_> soiamso 这个比java更容易让人提起兴致，java那堆繁锁的代码，看着就讨厌
<richardlxc> shell 中如何去掉多个空格，只保留一个
<richardlxc> sed可以解决吗？
<soiamso> freeayu_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-chroot/
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: 理解 chroot
<freeayu_> soiamso 上一次用chroot，已经是6年前，玩lfs时用的了
<vipzrx> lfs 出 7.1
<vipzrx> 了
<vipzrx> freeayu_: 是高手！！
<freeayu_> soiamso 现在的问题是，，，如何用chroot解决这个问题？
<soiamso> freeayu_: 你在chroot 上 搞一个 gae sdk golang toolchain, 然后开发的时候 chroot
<freeayu_> soiamso 好像会花不少时间啊，这个环境
<soiamso> freeayu_: 那样你就编译到 ~ , 记得修改 执行文件的名字，再加到 $PATH 防止意外
<freeayu_> soiamso 你的系统现在有建立chroot环境嘛
<soiamso> freeayu_: 以前用 livecd 来修复 disc 上的 grub, 仅此而已
<soiamso> freeayu_: http://binarynerd.com/python-tutorials/beginning-python/installing-multiple-versions-python-linux.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: Installing multiple versions of Python
<freeayu_> soiamso  需要 加版本号 python2.5
<freeayu_> 在执行文件 的时候
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> virtualenv
<MeaCulpa_> 哪怕是同一个py, 很多人也有N个site-package之类
<soiamso> freeayu_:
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 多版本
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: en
<soiamso> freeayu_: 多版本只能 altinstall 或者装到 ~ 或 chroot
<freeayu_> soiamso 我是不是装busybox会好点？
<MeaCulpa_> 一般人都有两个py吧
<MeaCulpa_> 2.7, 3.x
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 他要第三个 2.5
<MeaCulpa_> 那就第三个咯
 * MeaCulpa_ Gentoo 的py分辨到小版本，2.5到3.3都能装
<MeaCulpa_> py做得包管理，得管好自己
<soiamso> freeayu_: altinstall 吧，你可以运行的时候指定 运行那个python
<MeaCulpa_> 4r, py只要运行的时候全路径即可
<soiamso> freeayu_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1108974/switch-versions-of-python
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: development environment - switch versions of python - Stack Overflow
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 肯能太自动不知道在什么地方改
<vipzrx> you ren ma ?
<freeayu_> soiamso MeaCulpa_  https://github.com/utahta/pythonbrew
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 看来各个语言的工具都十分想像
<sevk> freeayu_ ⇪ t: utahta/pythonbrew · GitHub
<freeayu_>  这个方案，很完美 好像
<soiamso> freeayu_: altinstall  + virtualenv 是最快的了吧
<freeayu_> export PYTHONBREW_ROOT=/path/to/pythonbrew  如果已经 设置了某个变量，想要取消，要怎么做了
<alvin_rxg> freeayu_: unset
<freeayu_> 有人成功在ubuntu 11.10下，可以在 sublime text 2 下输入中文 嘛
<jianghu> exit
<soiamso> freeayu_: 其他linux 系统可以？
<freeayu_> soiamso 论坛上有人说fedora最新版 可以
<vipzrx> fedora 16 ?
<soiamso> freeayu_: 程序的bug吧
<soiamso> freeayu_: 你自己编译的最新版sublime测试的？
<freeayu_> soiamso 是啊
<freeayu_> 而且换了不同的版 本测试
<freeayu_> 都不行
<freeayu_> 连fcitx 不同版 本也试了
<freeayu_> ibus也不行
<soiamso> freeayu_: 程序的bug
<freeayu_> soiamso 据说是官方软件作者没有提供ubuntu中文 输入功能
<jianghu> 各位晚安
<soiamso> freeayu_: emacs
<soiamso> freeayu_: 能在gnome 跑，就能输入中文，不过这种项目就不提交了，收费项目
<iMadper> 同志们， 博通的网卡模块是什么？？？
<iMadper> 我lsmod找不到， 但是lspci能找到
<iMadper> 要装哪个驱动？
<freeayu_> soiamso 我有系列号，算是正版 了
<soiamso> iMadper: br xxx
<iMadper> soiamso: 那看来是没有，包叫什么名字， 我加载一个试试看～
<soiamso> freeayu_: email 作者，投诉
<soiamso> freeayu_: 给钱了就能投诉，要不退款
<freeayu_> soiamso 看来只能用 chroot了。。。 我用python 2.5 执行了golang程序，还是会有python错误
<soiamso> freeayu_: altinstall 然后 用 virtualenv 你 virtualenv用了没有
<freeayu_> soiamso 我用的pythonbrew
<freeayu_> pythonbrew switch 2.5
<soiamso> freeayu_: 你可以全试一遍
<piggybox> freeayu_: sublime是开源的？
<freeayu_> piggybox no
<freeayu_> export PATH=$HOME/soft:$PATH 跟 export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/soft 有什么区别？
<soiamso> freeayu_: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/jailkit-users/2007-09/msg00019.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: [Jailkit-users] How to Jail Python Interpreter
<soiamso> freeayu_: 希望你能看懂
<soiamso> freeayu_: 从左到右匹配，先找到先匹配
<piggybox> freeayu_: go编译根本不需要python啊，只是需要mercurial罢了
<freeayu_> piggybox 我现在是要布置到gae啊
<piggybox> freeayu_: 哦，那个没用过
<houge> 看样子我将acpi-cpufreq cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_conservative加入Ubuntu /etc/modules以后，用cpufreq-info察看，governor "ondemand"启用了。这么看来，cpu终于能够自动降频了。
<mayli> ...
<alvin_rxg> 不需要那么多。
<alvin_rxg> mayli 大妈好
<alvin_rxg> 张信哲 - 过火
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 毛啊
<\b> sourceforge 还提供 cgi?
<sevk>  06:05
<jianghu> 早上好各位
<woju> irssi和weechat哪个更好用，在用irssi，犹豫要不要换成weechat
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-19
<woju> 感觉还是irssi好用
<imtxc> ofan_: 今天SSH 速度好慢呢.
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4OTE
<sevk> archl,啥网址y [Phoronix] Mesa Makes Way For Assembly Shaders To GLSL IR
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这样似乎很好。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 早上好，大个
<MeaCulpa> archl: 早
<MeaCulpa> 我在我windows上跑gnu tar 和 gnu split... 做个10G的压缩包分卷到1G
<MeaCulpa> tar和split两个exe占内存好小
<MeaCulpa> 看来gnu的exe机制和linux里还是不同的，资源限制的恨死
<MeaCulpa> cmd.exe 的管道实现效率也不比linux里差
<houge> 请问，将需要加载的模块添加到/etc/modules就能随系统启动而启动了？
<houge> tenzu: 仁兄什么时候混了个管理员当！？
<tenzu> houge: 似乎有段日子了
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼早上好。
<tenzu> archl: 罗姐女子
<tenzu> archl: 罗女且女子
<jianghu> 人好多人阿
<archl> tenzu: 。。。为什么呢。
<houge> tenzu: 哦？话说将需要随系统启动的模块添加到/etc/modules就行了是吧？
<archl> jianghu: 不谈整治
<archl> tenzu:  http://make-everything-ok.com/
<sevk> archl,啥网址y The magic button — Make Everything OK
<jianghu> archl: 哦
<tenzu> houge: ubuntu不会, arch是写到rc.conf里的
<houge> tenzu: 那我应该添加到哪里？
<houge> 麻烦仁兄
<archl> ubuntu用户都没来，你再等等吧。
<archl> 或者，去看ubuntu wiki
<tenzu> archl: 就这么点一下?
<archl> tenzu: 嗯。
<archl> 哼哼
<tenzu> houge: 写个脚本吧
<tenzu> houge: 然后自动运行脚本
<houge> tenzu: 我再想想办法
<MeaCulpa> < archl> ubuntu用户都没来，你再等等吧。   --lol
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jianghu> archl: 这儿有个用ubuntu的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对哦 iGnome 在。
<archl> 还有jianghu。。。江湖。
<jianghu> 浆糊
<jianghu> 所以别靠我
<jianghu> 我很糊涂的
<woju> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/183389.htm
<sevk> woju,啥网址y [视频]微软女工程师最文艺跳槽：K歌一首献给老东家_Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
<archl> MeaCulpa:  CRPG 复活了。
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨用ubuntu?
<MeaCulpa> archl: ??
<woju> 这里有没有歌唱的不错的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 阿姨一直 Ubuntu哦。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我最近一直Skyrim呢
<jianghu> 我现在用的pclinux
<MeaCulpa> archl: Skyrim目录10g, 我用tar同步两台机器...
<jianghu> 有人知道不知道为什么awesome下为什么乱码？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<woju> jianghu: 折腾这些事情，完全是浪费时间，什么也学不会
<jianghu> woju: 看着不爽而已
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: awesome你想要中文tag?
<MeaCulpa> 折腾...
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: xterm不认识你说的话
<jianghu> 有点烦人
<woju> jianghu: 丑妻可以白头
<jianghu> woju: 你用的什么系统
<woju> jianghu: ubuntu11.10
<woju> jianghu: 基本上不用设置
<jianghu> woju:是
<jianghu> woju: 我的大电脑用的ubuntu11.10
<jianghu> 这个笔记本太烂，装了个pclinux
<jianghu> gnome跑的象拖拉机
<archl> jianghu: 啥显卡。上网本跑GNOME 3都无问题。
<archl> P4级别 CPU + 像样开源驱动的显卡都能搞定 GNOME 3.4
<jianghu> archl: 2008出的惠普
<woju> jianghu: jianghu 用xfce+openbox
<archl> jianghu: 哦。大概不是 intel 显卡。。。
<jianghu> woju: 我用的awesome，偶尔用的xfce
<jianghu> archl: 是的
<archl> jianghu: 。。。额，奇怪的。10年前的照样跑 GNOME 3
<woju> jianghu: 我用不惯awesome
<jianghu> 前面用的刚出的pclinux凤凰版，xfce，被我格掉了
<jianghu> woju: 可能怨我虐待的太利害了
<woju> jianghu: 你电脑配置低？
<jianghu> 以后懒得升级什么的了
<jianghu> 就用pclinux中文版吧
<jianghu> 不高
<archl> 直接64位系统+一点内存。就行了。
<archl> 用到机器挂掉。
<woju> jianghu: 你為什麼要装linux?
<jianghu> pentiumM处理器
<jianghu> 512内存
<woju> 装redhat7.3吧
<jianghu> 因为机子跑xp像是蜗牛
<jianghu> 而且喜欢linux的自由空气
<jianghu> 不装了
<imtxc> jianghu: 唉.
<jianghu> 机子挂掉，没什么可玩的了
<jianghu> imtxc: 怎么？
<imtxc> jianghu: 你觉得awesome方便么?
<woju> jianghu: 你有工作吗？农村青年都不用这么旧的电脑了
<jianghu> imtxc: awesome性感
<woju> 。。。
<imtxc> jianghu: 装的成分大...
<houge> tenzu: 我将需要岁系统启动的模块用用命令 modprobe xxxx，然后添加到rc.local里，应该就能随系统加载了吧！？
<jianghu> imtxc: 嘿嘿
<jianghu> imtxc: 装给谁看 阿
<jianghu> 用习惯了
<imtxc> houge: 对.
<jianghu> 不就是个系统吗
<houge> imtxc: 谢谢
<woju> jianghu: 你这机器，送给别人，别人都不一定要
<hn-xxy> 请问下有谁遇到过linux发行版，制作成U盘硬盘镜像后。无法引导的问题吗？
<imtxc> houge: 不客气 加到你有工作吗？农村青年都不用这么旧的电脑了
<woju> jianghu: 因为没法用
<jianghu> woju: 莴苣？蜗居？
<imtxc> 额 ... 怎么复制了那人的话了 sorry
<woju> jianghu: 莴苣
<jianghu> woju: 是阿，不然你送我一个？
<jianghu> woju: 好吃的
<woju> jianghu: 不好吃
<jianghu> woju: 我喜欢吃
<imtxc> woju: 你这话太雷人了,  电脑跟农村城市的有什么关系.
<woju> jianghu: 现在这样的电脑很少见
<jianghu> woju: 是阿
<woju> imtxc: 现在的人很少有穷到这个地步的，还用512M内存
<jianghu> woju: 打算用报废拉倒
<imtxc> woju: 不是穷不穷的问题.
<archl> jianghu: 。哦。可是我这里有台 Celeron 的也是512MB内存，确实 因为内存不够而慢。
<jianghu> archl: 哦，哈哈
<woju> imtxc: 那是什么，喜欢老女人？
<archl> woju: 我刚用我报废的笔记本给这个老的只有 512MB内存的笔记本升级。换上了2GB
<tenzu> houge: 不知道行不行, 试试呗
<imtxc> woju: 就像你去一家, 看到别人家有台很古老的彩色电视机, 你能说人家穷么? 那说明人家20年前就有钱买彩电.
<jianghu> imtxc: 好理由，哈哈
<woju> imtxc: 电脑不同，现在电脑500块就可以买个1G内存的电脑了
<imtxc> tenzu: houge 对 试试吧,其实我这里 加了vboxdrv 还是不能开机启动
<archl> woju: 不想花钱不就是了。
<woju> imtxc: 电视可以看的，老电视质量还好
<imtxc> woju: 既然够用, 就没必要花那钱的意思, 电视 只是做一个比方.
<jianghu> archl: 钱花到别的地方了
<archl> jianghu: 还是 XP 比较省心。否则LXDE
<archl> jianghu: 比如外设
<archl> 遥控器啊，音响啊。~
<archl> 哈哈
<imtxc> woju: 10m^2的房子, 买个50吋的电视 觉得好么?
<jianghu> archl: 别诱惑我了
<tenzu> imtxc: ubuntu真不会弄, arch里写到rc.conf就行
<jianghu> 我的机子装了起码100个系统
<jianghu> 要死人的
<archl> jianghu: 看这个——
<roylez> tenzu: 糕手
<imtxc> tenzu: 我也是arch, 其他的都行, 就这个vboxdrv 每次得我手动起.
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<woju> imtxc: 我512M内存的机器11年12月才换，不敢用xp，只能用ubuntu,openbox+xfce4,用chromium浏览器，不敢用qq
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~!
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<tenzu> imtxc: 您也是糕手
<imtxc> woju: 有什么不敢的, 我看别人pm1.1的下1
<imtxc> woju: pm1.1的x31人家上面都照样什么都用.
<archl> jianghu:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=365683
<sevk> archl ⇪ ti: [Debian] 用debootstrap安装Debian的流程 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> tenzu: 啊 教授不要这样子么,
<ofan_> imtxc: 支持虚拟化？
<woju> imtxc: qq老版本的不能用，又没有miniqq，很卡的,360杀毒占资源也是越来越大
<ofan_> pentium m都是渣
<archl> woju: web.qq 在哦。
<ofan_> 我以前那t3200都没虚拟化
<archl> ofan_: 为啥？比 Pentium 4好多了。
<archl> ofan_: 。。。
<woju> archl: web.qq占资源也大
<ofan_> archl: 比286好多了
<archl> woju: 开个特殊的
<archl> ofan_: 要比就比同时期的。
<imtxc> woju: 怪不得, 什么都怕耗资源不敢用, 但是装的360.......
<ofan_> p4是出了名的高频低能
<woju> imtxc: 不装杀毒的怕染毒重装系统
<archl> ofan_: 那时最优秀的不就是Pentinum M么。
<ofan_> archl: 他现在要买
<imtxc> woju: 少去XX网站, 少折腾什么XX软件, 怎么中毒
<archl> ofan_: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 有個 w.qq.com 是 web.qq.com的簡化網絡版
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前就是用这个，现在也没了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..能上，，
<archl> ofan_: 谁要买啊。我看到美国有个网站单买这CPU我想升级来着。
<ofan_> archl: imtxc
<imtxc> woju: chrom有个插件
<archl> ofan_: &1.8
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 前段是时间没的，你登陆看看
<imtxc> woju: 可以上QQ
<archl> ofan_: 说错了是 $1.87
<woju> imtxc: 都不能聊超级群吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..等等，我再去看看
<imtxc> woju: 好像可以  以前用过.
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 能上啊
<archl> web
<woju> imtxc: 我看看
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/18/2957585/planetary-resources-space-exploration-company-james-cameron-google
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Mystery company backed by James Cameron and Google executives may be an asteroid mining project | The Verge
<archl> web.qq 自己移除一堆组件后不算很慢的。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 跳转到webqq了
<roylez> tenzu: cameron真是一个疯子啊
<archl> 用firefox扩展做到。
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 木有， 地址還是 w.qq.com
<imtxc> 具体叫什么名字我忘了
<archl> roylez: 时隔4年，我又生病了——喉部发炎了。
<tenzu> roylez: 搂腚
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里调到webqq了，以前是黑色界面的我一直在用的
<woju> imtxc: 没找到
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 哦
<imtxc> woju: 稍等我找找
<imtxc> woju: 哦 Creqq
<roylez> tenzu: ...一回国，你就只知道搂腚了
<hamo> roylez: 主席早..
<woju> imtxc: 也是webqq包个套，向gtkqq一样，很不好用的
<tenzu> roylez: google cloud什么时候出来？
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士早..
<hamo> iGnome: 神早
<tenzu> hamo: 哈毛早
<imtxc> woju: 是的, 但是我用过 已经很不错了.
<woju> imtxc: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/Creqq
<sevk> woju ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store
<jianghu> woju: 莴苣还用qq？
<roylez> hamo: http://wynnnetherland.com/journal/a-stylesheet-author-s-guide-to-terminal-colors
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y A stylesheet author's guide to terminal colors - Journal
<roylez> tenzu: 不知道，没兴趣...
<woju> jianghu: 用的
<jianghu> woju: qq找美女可以聊天-_-
<woju> jianghu: 每个美女背后，都有一个干她干到腻的男人
<jianghu> woju: 所以才来qq上聊天
<imtxc> ...
<woju> jianghu: 人一生还是找一个女人的好
<imtxc> adam8157: 早啊.
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<jianghu> woju: 对，因为不能找男人
<hamo> adam8157 早...XX
 * woju 大家怎么理解应用？以后的软件估计都是以应用的方式卖出了
<imtxc> 看吧 我就说下完雨这里也不会小清新
<adam8157> hamo: 没带帽子 懒得踢
<richardlxc> hello
 * woju 期待antoCAD上应用商店
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍡ 
 * richardlxc what's that.
<roylez> adam8157: 要我帮你么？
<hamo> roylez: 助人为乐也不要太频繁了吧....
<jianghu> roylez: 主席怎么加上光圈了？
<woju> 成天使了
<roylez> jianghu: 忘了谁给我加的城管光环
<adam8157> roylez: 多谢
 * hamo 求变城管...
<roylez> hamo: ??
<jianghu> roylez: 黑色天屎
<jianghu> 错了，使
<hamo> roylez: 你有更重要的事情做了
<richardlxc> roylez: 很强大啊
<freeayu> 关于 google app engine 是不是下载那个zip包就能用了？
<freeayu> 需要 做什么安装配置嘛
<richardlxc> kicked jianghu off
<woju> 大家说目前有哪个比陈妍希还漂亮的？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 贴 顺带 求罩 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371370 装 ub的时候 无问题 可是装了 过后笔记本发热量明显过大 不开软件 也蛋疼 热 还有就是是学校学生 如果装了ub 蛋疼的 我是不是要装个 虚拟机？ 毕竟学校是通过 软件上的网 电信的客户端 装ub 装了 几次 了 发热量太明显了 而且上不了网 这就是 蛋 …
<roylez> woju: 陈冠希
<jianghu> 话说多了
<richardlxc> roylez: administrator?
<jianghu> roylez: 主席好利害
<roylez> richardlxc: 不是永久的
<woju> roylez: 你是女人？
<jianghu> 一脚踢飞了
<roylez> woju: 不是
<woju> 泰国总理英拉也漂亮，可是年龄大了
<jianghu> woju: 小心爱踢
<ofan_> woju: 年龄不是问题
<jianghu> ofan_: 他丈夫是个问题
<woju> ofan_: 看国家领导人会见英拉，眼睛都不知道看哪里
<imtxc> woju: 少年 就差那么几岁 怕什么呢
<woju> imtxc: 她儿子都好大了，而且好像离过婚
<imtxc> woju: 追究女人的过去 你就输了.......
<ofan_> jianghu: 男人不用怕男人
<jianghu> woju: 打算升级到ubuntu12.04么？
<woju> jianghu: 看看再说，等升级指导出来再说
<jianghu> ofan_: 是，不过个应
<imtxc> woju: 想想你女朋友的以前, 是吧, 年轻的时候, 是吧, 谁没犯点错误.
<jianghu> woju: unity觉得还行？
 * imtxc 我要挽救莴苣.
<woju> jianghu: pc上用unity不好用，我用gnome
<woju> jianghu: win8估计也不好用
<jianghu> woju: 不用估计
<jianghu> woju: 我实验国几天
<jianghu> woju: 好用不如win7呢
<woju> imtxc: 你交过几个？
<woju> jianghu: 是的，pc上用手机的系统，肯定不好用
<woju> jianghu: win7对xp改进不大，占资源倒是多了，我感觉
<jianghu> woju: 还行吧，兼容软件多
<jianghu> woju: 实验过安卓pc版，好垃圾
<leo_>      #!/bin/bash
<leo_>      # 测试字符串范围.
<leo_>     
<leo_>      echo; echo "Hit a key, then hit return."
<leo_>      read Keypress
<leo_>     while [ $Keypress != 'X' ]
<sevk> leo_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，http://wp-gfrog.rhcloud.com/
<gfrog> roylez: 坏人
<woju> jianghu: 手机和电脑的特征不同，所以肯定不能混用
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<houge> tenzu: 总而言之，使用laptop-mode，启用cpu动态管理频率以后，意义确实很明显，之前待机只能用4个小时，现在到7个小时，要不然ultrabook的价值就太小了
<gfrog> hamo: lol
<ofan_> gfrog: 免费的有什么限制没？
<ofan_> openshift
<jianghu> woju: 所以还是各施其职的好
<gfrog> ofan_: 磁盘数据库各512M，其他的似乎没有
<hamo> gfrog: open-shit还能搭wp?
<woju> jianghu: win8和unity都是想向手机的方向发展，应该单独出一个适用电脑的系统
<ofan_> gfrog: app数量没限制？
<ofan_> 那岂不可以用来翻墙？
<jianghu> woju: 有人说pc端的linux会小时，你信？
<leo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936299/   上面这段脚本 当我输入 * 的时候，打印输出当前目录下所有文件，并报错退出； 这个*应该如何匹配呢
<ofan_> Created 7 months ago ...
<jianghu> 消失
<gfrog> hamo: php的环境嘛。
<woju> jianghu: 小是什么意思？
<jianghu> woju: 消失
<leo_> 变量里面 * 号如何匹配呢
<woju> jianghu: shell不死，我不信
<jianghu> woju: 再lupaworld里看到的言论
<woju> jianghu: vim不死
<gfrog> ofan_: 应该可以，不过最好不要大肆宣传，rhcloud.com再被封了就操蛋了。
<jianghu> woju: 对阿
<jianghu> woju: 消失了我这个烂机子更麻烦
<jianghu> -_-
<woju> jianghu: 除非微软的powershell赶上了了
<ofan_> gfrog: 恩 我没需求
<houge> tenzu: 另外lsmod还是看不见我需要加载的模块，真是不知道到底加载没加载。不过用cpufreq-info看貌似确实cpu频率降下来。
<ofan_> 还支持node.js
<woju> jianghu: 图形界面改动很多的情况下，命令行下的软件只要稍微改动就行了
<ofan_> py2.6有点老啊
<hamo> gfrog: 表示rhcloud.com一样访问不了
<jianghu> woju: 哈哈
<gfrog> hamo: 啥情况？
<ofan_> hamo: openshift
<hamo> gfrog: 可以了...忘了加www
<woju> jianghu: shell简单高效，就如同多媒体不管多么吸引人，文字照样有人看
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<ofan_> New project - jsh
<richardlxc> emacs中如何打开pdf文件？
<jianghu> woju: 这也是我喜欢linux的一个原因
<ofan_> 我勒个去 还真有个jsh http://sourceforge.net/projects/jsh/
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: jsh | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<woju> jianghu: 我学shell就是想保持下青春，免得老了过时了
<hamo> richardlxc: 直接打开就可以了
<richardlxc> hamo: 我打开怎么是二进制
<jianghu> woju: 不会过时，我都玩了很多年了，不是一样
<hamo> richardlxc: 没装docView?
<richardlxc> 装了pdftotext
<hamo> richardlxc: ...  C-c C-c
<richardlxc> hamo: 要docView
<hamo> richardlxc: 那就装一个撒
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]谁知道这个依赖问题怎么解决呢? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371372 yj@YJ-Aspire-4830TG:~$ sudo apt-get install -f 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在更正依赖关系... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： cpp-4.6 gcc-4.6 libgcc1 libgcc1:i386 libgfortran3 libquadmath0 lib …
<leo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/936299/   上面这段脚本 当我输入 * 的时候，打印输出当前目录下所有文件，并报错退出； 这个*应该如何匹配呢
 * woju 大家说将来有没有java取代c成为操作系统编写的语言？
 * woju 可能
<ofan_> 不可能
<woju> ofan_: 为什么？
<l5g> woju: 很多很多年前已经有了
<woju> ofan_: 将来电脑速度会越来越快的
<woju> l5g: 什么系统？
<jianghu> irc.freenode.net的端口号什么时候改成6665了？
<ofan_> woju: 自己去google
<l5g> 你不知道哪个系统的存在 说明它一点也不成功
<jianghu> 害得我怎么也不来
<woju> ofan_: 查到了，以前一直不知道，这个系统怎么样？很慢？
 * hamo 百度的咖啡难喝死了
<jianghu> woju: 什么系统？
<woju> jianghu: JNode,没见新闻放，看来是消失了
<woju> hamo: 查查尿疗村
<ofan_> woju: 自己查为什么
<jianghu> 哦
<woju> ofan_: .....
<jianghu> pclinux的官网都闭掉好多天了
<hamo> woju: 口真重...
<woju> hamo: 他们可是越喝越好喝
<jianghu> 谁知道怎么回事？
<jianghu> ？
<woju> jianghu: 混不下去了？
<jianghu> woju: 不知道
<jianghu> 也没传出什么消息
<jianghu> 不过系统还在维护阿
<hamo> jianghu: 迁移服务器吧
<jianghu> 官方出的pclinuxos杂志也像以前一样发布
<jianghu> 可能
<woju> 大家听音乐吗？我觉得我要让音乐陪我一生，音乐能改良情绪
<jianghu> woju: 我用mocp听音乐
<woju> jianghu: 我也是
<woju> jianghu: 上百度ting下载，再用mocp
 * woju 音乐是生活的润滑剂
<jianghu> 古典音乐~美
<woju> jianghu: 古典听不懂，没歌词
<jianghu> woju: 听的是一种情绪
<woju> jianghu: 不过有的钢琴曲很好听
<woju> jianghu: 没怎么涉足过交响乐
<jianghu> 交响乐扰民
<woju> jianghu: 是的，我听电台，用mplayer，我以前听CRI,现在听台湾的中广音乐网
<jianghu> woju: 同道阿
<woju> jianghu: 似乎上层人士喜欢听，不知道他们在现场听到的感觉是什么
<jianghu> woju: 怀旧金曲一直在听
<jianghu> woju: 肯定听着danteng
<woju> jianghu: 听听都市流行，我虽然年龄不小，但是我也听许嵩，汪苏龙和徐良
<ofan_> 我
<jianghu> woju: 许嵩的好
<ofan_> woju: 多大？
 * MeaCulpa 有个很蠢的问题，怎样mv 数个相同目录的文件到一个文件夹下
<woju> jianghu: 听新歌怎么了？只要是好音乐
<woju> ofan_: 29
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: mv 1 2 3 4 55  dir/
<jianghu> woju: 听阿
<woju> jianghu: 大陆的音乐人都应该出国几年，再回来写词谱曲
<jianghu> woju: 属猪的
<woju> jianghu: 是的
<jianghu> woju: 闭我大一岁
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我有数千目录名相同的，要merge
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 啥意思
<woju> jianghu: 我比较喜欢果味vc的歌词和谱曲，主唱去过英国留学
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪只菜鸟上了你的身了？
<ofan_> woju: 果味vc..
<ofan_> 不想说什么
<hamo> roylez: .
<jianghu> woju: 哦
<woju> ofan_: 真的，歌词我喜欢，国外的哲学素养要比国内要高些
<ofan_> woju: 太恶心了
<jianghu> woju: 我还是喜欢经典老哥
<ofan_> woju: 还不如听点原味的
<woju> ofan_: 去过国外回来的普遍都要聪明些似乎
<ofan_> woju: p
<jianghu> woju: 小说还是看外国的好
<jianghu> woju: 哈哈
<woju> jianghu: 中国的古代也有好小说，但是文言文看不懂，但是翻译的外文古典小说能看懂
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我有AA/BB , CC/BB, DD/BB 要merge到 ZZ/DD
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 脑抽了
<jianghu> woju: 文言文简单
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 简单的mv会报错，cannot overwrite directory
<woju> jianghu: 唐诗很多都不错
<jianghu> woju: 看习惯一样
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: mv {AA,CC,DD}/BB ZZ/DD
<jianghu> woju: 更喜欢宋词
 * MeaCulpa 熟读四书五经，高考不及格
<woju> jianghu: 我反正是看懂，以前还喜欢上百度国学看看，现在百度国学也关了，就不看了
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我有数千个AA, CC DD... 拼起来可能会超过commandline 长度限制
<jianghu> woju: 还是纸质的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 熟读四书五经，作文一定厉害
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: find吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 恩...find试试看
<hamo> woju: 百度还有国学？
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 或者for in xxx
<woju> hamo: 以前有的
 * amosk Ha Ha
<jianghu> woju: 数字的干扰太多，都不下去
<jianghu> 读
<hamo> amosk: ...
<woju> jianghu: 我现在是心没静下来，有空的话，我也看看唐诗
 * woju 当代诗人都写歌词去了
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 不行的，mv不能覆盖目录的
<hamo> adam8157 http://i.imgur.com/uX8Tt.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我要的是merge的效果
<zhao> woju, 百度里的国学都被中共的党文化污染过了
<woju> zhao: 当代人怎么可能会影响到古代人
<zhao> woju, 篡改古籍 曲解古籍
<woju> zhao: 别忘了在建国初期，社会主义还是很多人相信的，很多知识分子都相信这个
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: mv -f
<zhao> woju, 他们也被骗了
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: -f没用的，不管目录的
<zhao> woju, 暴力与欺骗  中共的两大法宝
<MeaCulpa> 唉死windows每个成熟的rsync
<woju> zhao: 知识分子不是那么好欺骗的
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: mv 可以覆盖目录吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 不行的，你自己试试看
<zhao> woju, 中共欺骗手段很高  再加上利益诱惑
<woju> zhao: 现在的gcd和当初的国民党很类似，坚持下去，就会像台湾那样和平变革的
<woju> zhao: 如果革命，又一个新的共产党会诞生
<zhao> woju, 不错   可是现在还看不到改革的端倪
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 那就先rm
<zhao> woju, 台湾转型  付出待价最小
<woju> zhao: 有阻力，但是在努力，因为很多国家反腐，总统都进了监狱，你说该怎么办？其实不是人的问题，是体制问题，不应该抓贪官的
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 我这是直接mv成为子目录了
<zhao> woju, 问题当权这拒绝体制改革
<woju> zhao: 当初也杀人的
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 能rm就直接cp了，我就是不想cp...
<woju> zhao: 你会把自己送进监狱吗？不会吧？
<zhao> woju, 不改体制 杀多少都没用
<woju> zhao: 是体制问题，不是人的问题
<woju> zhao: 应该体谅贪官，体谅腐败
<zhao> woju, 这点我赞同
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: source都是目录？
<woju> zhao: 不能再抓贪官了，我觉得应该设立一个账户，让贪官把贪污的钱上缴，然后按提高的工资发回去，多余的收归国库
<zhao> woju, 问题是监察机制  没有监督不行的
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 数千个目录，有相同子目录，要合并...
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 最简单的就是rsync..
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 不明白
<woju> zhao: 我觉得如果反腐反的太厉害，会造成大批的高官都进监狱，国家动乱
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 两个同名目录合并？
<woju> zhao: 只能慢慢改革体制
<zhao> woju, 慢慢改把吧  可不知到还要多少年
<woju> zhao: 现在老百姓给政府的压力很大的
<woju> zhao: 而且会越来越大
<zhao> woju, 我也是赞同改革  反对革命的  。革命一次又一次背离了前行者的初衷
<zhao> woju, 这个在战后欧洲重复上演n次了
<woju> zhao: 革命了大家都会失业，面临死亡的威胁
<zhao> woju, 文革不就是么
<woju> zhao: 对文革不了解，现在网上也没什么讨论的，问我爸，他不想提，只说是毛泽东清楚林彪的党羽
<woju> zhao: 腐败的作用，这个还不知道，这个要中科院的那些专门认识出来说明
<woju> zhao: 到底腐败会不会影响经济发展
<woju> 现在要保证高官的安全，他们才会反腐的
<vamadir> 大家好。有没有平板电脑ubuntu?
<zhao> woju, 不过再继续专制难了  现在党内已经出现裂痕了
<woju> zhao: 党内从建国到现在斗争就没停过
<woju> zhao: 现在治国的都是一些国务院的研究部门，这些不贪污的，还是有水平的
<zhao> woju, 不过现在到了最严重的时期了
<woju> zhao: 哪个时期都严重，林彪，胡耀邦，陈系同，陈良宇
<zhao> woju, 问题现在谁也吃不掉谁
<iGnome> 超。2个政治家啊。进错房间了吧。另外去开一个房间讨论去吧。
<woju> iGnome: 恩
<zhao> woju, 那时毛能吃掉林 邓
<woju> zhao: 不谈了
<zhao> 讨论停止把
<cfy|school> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117629
<cfy|school> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117630
<cfy|school> 有人玩 bsdgames
<iGnome> ⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻ cfy|school
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求指教将下载压缩包拷贝至root下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371375 我在学习鸟哥第12章软件安装时，将下载的压缩下放在root下，不知道怎么放进去。cp 不行 压缩包权限也改不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyl_tf520 — 2012-04-19 11:10
 * hamo 人嗫？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 cfy被連續 爆菊
 * woju 大家现在用了多少内存，我才800M
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 3.1G
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<cfy|school> iGnome: ee
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 估計 chrome又 內存泄漏了
<woju> cfy|school: 你开哪些软件？我只开chromium好gnome-terminal
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么不用chroimum?
<iGnome> woju: 类似，opera+terminal
<iGnome> 1G的机器，不好玩
<woju> iGnome: opera真够神奇的，始终有用户群，没有消失
<cfy|school> woju: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i117631
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 算了。。 不用，， 我覺得 開源那個很好，不過我遇到bug.. 老是崩毀，，就不用，。。，
<iGnome> 永远小众。反正不死。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 我2G的win xp开个虚拟机，里面跑着debian
<iGnome> 和linux差不多。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 分了1.5G内存
<iGnome> cfy|school: 你又蛋疼。
<cfy|school> iGnome: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=371377
<sevk> cfy|school ⇪ ti: bot玩bsdgames里的atc - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGnome> 这啥。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 哎呦，学校机房有还原卡，不能装系统的
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: irc
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 打错了
<cfy|school> iGnome: atc游戏嘛，然后有个机器人来玩
<iGnome> 字符的。不好看。
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<cfy|school> iGnome: bsdgames里的。字符的好写程序嘛。。
<woju> cfy|school: 居然irc用白色的界面，太刺眼了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 接受你的鄙视
<cfy|school> woju: 无所谓了
<iGnome> 当年，中学，写过坦克的字符游戏嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 好吧，， 我收回 鄙視
<cfy|school> iGnome: ee来玩这个atc
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 欢迎再鄙视。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 看能超过我的bot么
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. --||
<iGnome> 你找乐乐。他估计是这欣赏水平的。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 当初坦克那么好玩，现在没人玩了，人还是真的会变心
<iGnome> 吃豆子，也比这好看嘛。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 又打错了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 額，，
<cfy|school> iGnome: 好
<cfy|school> roylez: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=371377
<cfy|school> roylez: 主席
<cfy|school> iGnome: .....
<iGnome> 任天堂的坦克。
<woju> iGnome: 当初很好玩的，现在提不上兴趣，我妈玩泡泡龙都高兴的不行
<iGnome> 我要一个linux的塔防。
<cfy|school> iGnome: android玩
<cfy|school> iGnome: 你玩？
<hamo> woju: 泡泡龙很好玩啊
<iGnome> woju: :-)。当年还有激光枪，电视上打鸭子的。也好玩。
<iGnome> cfy|school: 要电脑的td
<woju> hamo: 还是在学校的时候有打游戏的气氛
<cfy|school> iGnome: td是啥？
<iGnome> 塔防嘛。 tower defend
<cfy|school> iGnome: 熟悉单片机和linux(PC)通信么？
<cfy|school> iGnome: 哦。
<iGnome> 不就232嘛
<cfy|school> iGnome: 装个x86的android
<cfy|school> iGnome: 具体的嘛，用啥我也知道嘛
<iGnome> 。。那不慢嘛
<cfy|school> iGnome: 现用起来
<iGnome> 具体到啥。芯片？
<cfy|school> iGnome: 能用了，换USB,芯片有USB OTG
<cfy|school> iGnome: 我说linux端的
<piggybox> 就等diablo3，很久没玩游戏了
<cfy|school> iGnome: 都啥程序，ttyS0
<cfy|school> iGnome: linux(PC)端的
<iGnome> lin下，就一段现成的c。几乎不要改的啊。
<cfy|school> iGnome: C?
<iGnome> 你要啥语言?
<iGnome> shell?
<cfy|school> iGnome: 嗯。。。有没有现成的elf的？
<cfy|school> iGnome: 类似的，我要能交互的
<iGnome> 没。都自己编译。固定的几行
<cfy|school> iGnome: 要不你的代码发我份
<iGnome> shell的，我发过啊。和短信模块操作的。
<cfy|school> iGnome: ttyS0?
<iGnome> 直接cat。是ttyUSB0
<iGnome> 我机器没串口
 * woju linux的find和搜索引擎用的搜索有哪些异同？
<cfy|school> iGnome: USB转串口是ttyUSB0?
<iGnome> 当然
<cfy|school> iGnome: 哦。。
<cfy|school> iGnome: 不用设置波特率么？
<iGnome> 缺省的。不设置
<hamo> cfy|school: 为啥不用minicom?
<cfy|school> iGnome: 哦。有啥文档么？求推荐
<iGnome> 操作寄存器的，不能shell了。
<cfy|school> hamo: 哦，minicom
<cfy|school> hamo: 我不知道，所以来问问
<iGnome> 没文档。自己想得出来嘛。
<cfy|school> iGnome: ...
<hamo> iGnome: 神做什么的？
<iGnome> gtkterm
<iGnome> 。。聊天
<cfy|school> hamo: 好，应该就是minicom咯
<iGnome> cfy|school: 又不听话。用gtkterm
<cfy|school> iGnome: 哦？还有图形的亚。。我试试
 * woju shell下的自动补全和搜索引擎的自动补全有哪些异同？
<richardlxc> hello	top: failed tty get
<richardlxc>  
<richardlxc>  
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 等不及了，直接上beta2。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371379 统计信息: 发表于 由 LeoGerrard — 2012-04-19 11:29
<richardlxc> emacs-w3m 登录网页，出现乱码
<jianghu> ubuntu还会等不及？
<richardlxc> 有些就不会出现乱码，神码情况？
<imtxc> richardlxc: 什么情况  必须用emacs-w3m么?
<richardlxc> imtxc: 已经离不开emacs了
<imtxc> richardlxc: 哇 这么牛.
<jianghu> richardlxc: 干吗emaces上网？直接w3m不如
<piggybox> 太折腾了。。。
<richardlxc> imtxc: terminal中用w3m没有问题
<jianghu> emaces-w3m很上网乱
<richardlxc> emacs上weibo,twitter,都没问题
<iGnome> 网页编码，经常乱写的。不规范的。你用简单的w3m处理，有问题正常。
<richardlxc> 听歌，看视频，都集成进来了
<jianghu> 牛人
<imtxc> richardlxc: 一直想用来着 不会配置.
<richardlxc> iGnome: terminal中直接开w3m就没有乱码
<iGnome> 你那是在标准的X环境里面了啊。
<iGnome> emacs还带着tty的特性
<jianghu> google下，好久没用国emacs了
<richardlxc> iGnome: emacs中如何解决？
<iGnome> 你问 cfy|school
<cfy|school> 什么？
<richardlxc> cfy|school: emacs-w3m浏览网页出现乱码该如何解决？
<cfy|school> richardlxc: 换成opera
<cfy|school> 用w3m有啥好？
<cfy|school> 干嘛用w3m?
<cfy|school> 问下有必要用w3m么
<iGnome> 额。 cfy|school 你抛弃 emacs了？
<woju> links应该好好开发开发，说不定能用到手机上
<jianghu> 用elinks好了
<cfy|school> iGnome: 没阿，显然上网w3m不爽啊。。。。哦。。。看文档。。
<cfy|school> richardlxc: 看英文文档不乱码
<iGnome> 那居然opera了。还emacs干嘛？
<richardlxc> cfy|school: yes
<cfy|school> iGnome: 看文档不错，不用转下opera
<jianghu> woju: elinks好象支持手机网站汉化
<iGnome> 为了占用内存？
<imtxc> cfy|school: richardlxc 球emacs配置文件.
<cfy|school> iGnome: opera干的事情少哦
<iGnome> 不少了啊
<cfy|school> imtxc: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<sevk> cfy|school ⇪ t: dotfiles/emacs at master · chenfengyuan/dotfiles · GitHub
<cfy|school> iGnome: 怎么编辑？
<iGnome> 不是还有vim嘛。
<woju> jianghu: 哦，不清楚这事，现在上国外的网有快了，以前也用过links
<imtxc> cfy|school: 谢谢.
<cfy|school> iGnome: - -!
<cfy|school> iGnome: 你又扯
<iGnome> 都开X了。何必浪费资源啊
 * cfy|school afk
<jianghu> woju: 我再pclinux下用elinks
<iGnome> 你有种去tty下玩emacs嘛。
<iGnome> lol
<jianghu> woju: 普通网站乱码，手机网站可以
<iGnome> 都浪费X的资源了
<woju> jianghu: elinks上国内网站不行，好多看不了，但是国外网站可以
<jianghu> woju: 是阿
<jianghu> W3M又不够漂亮
<woju> jianghu: links比elinks要快些好像
<woju> w3m不能支持鼠标好像，我以前用的，还有lynx也不好用
<iGnome> 浏览器+终端，是emacs摸不到的高度了。何必。
<nyfair> 你们真疼
<hamo> +1
<iGnome> 发展 forxp 党。
<piggybox> 这些文字浏览器都是窄带时代的历史产物
<woju> links不支持鼠标滚轮，elinks支持
<jyfl987> lerosua: 叫wind来把
<lerosua> jyfl987:  叫不动
<jyfl987> lerosua: 那问他 他们那是不是叫新昌
<lerosua> jyfl987:  这话题讨论过了，是他们那干的，他说工资低，什么垃圾都往里扔
<jyfl987> lerosua: 额
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你昨天怎么老是进进出出的
<woju> 搜索引擎的技巧还是太简单了些，应该弄些复杂的命令
<lerosua1> jyfl987:  网络烂就断线啦
<jyfl987> lerosua1: 电视机玩得怎样
<lerosua1> jyfl987:  还行，没看到我微博 的照片吗
<jyfl987> lerosua1: 我是问技术方面的
<lerosua1> jyfl987:  没有，没折腾
<roylez> cfy|school: 蠢废丫又玩游戏
<hamo> roylez: .
<hamo> roylez: 找你那主席...
<roylez> hamo: 嘛事.
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/183278.htm   mips要翻身了
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: AMD、Google角逐应用处理器厂商MIPS_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> lerosua1: 你有没有试过当电脑屏幕用？ 配个无线键鼠搞设计
 * CyrusYzGTt Linux gfw 3.3.2-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Sat Apr 14 00:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua1§ ，， gmlive幾時升級 ..
<lerosua1> jyfl987:  没有买vga接口
<lerosua1> CyrusYzGTt:  我都失业了，没饭吃了，升啥级
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua1§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua1§ 你可以拿 gmlive練手  添加 多種功能，比如 協助 登錄 sopcast的，或者 硬件加速的
<lerosua1> CyrusYzGTt:  然后呢，我饿死了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua1§ 等你找到新的工作前就有新的技能了
<jyfl987> lerosua1: 你不是有hdmi
<jianghu> lerosua1: 饿死不值得讨论
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua1§ 找 ee 贊助
<lerosua1> jyfl987:  我笔记本没有输出hdmi啊
<jianghu> lerosua1: 因为饿不死的人多
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua1§ 建議去 學學 辟穀
<jianghu> CyrusYzGTt: 你会？
<jianghu> CyrusYzGTt: 教教我
<CyrusYzGTt> jianghu§ 找個 醫院 誰在 營養艙中，，
<lerosua1> jianghu:  饿死都三千万＋了，还不多啊
<jianghu> lerosua1: 我们很多时候当不住阿
<jianghu> lerosua1: 没人愿意看别人去死
<jianghu> 对不？
<lerosua1> jianghu:  你的阶级敌人希望你去死
<woju> 百度首页要是一天一个广告一定能赚不少
<jianghu> lerosua1: 我的老板想让我如此
<woju> 就像央视新闻联播前的广告和天气预报的广告
<jianghu> woju: 干吗说开百度广告费阿？
<woju> jianghu: 什么？
<lerosua1> jianghu:  那你检讨吧，老板都想你死，你究竟干了什么啊，老板当然是希望你活着好帮他赚钱的
<jianghu> 百度打出广告影响百度美观
<jianghu> lerosua1: 哈哈
<woju> jianghu: 以前乐淘在百度首页做了个公益广告，结果点击量暴增
<woju> jianghu: 只要不弄的太丑了就行
<woju> jianghu: 一张小图片什么的，搞的搞笑点
<jianghu> woju: 先打个《蜗居》的海报？-_-
<woju> jianghu: 现在的门户广告都太丑了，我有时候只上腾讯新闻
<jianghu> lerosua1: 老板总是在我领取工资那天希望我死，干活时希望我再复活
<woju> jianghu: 我看好视频网站，以后视频网站的广告会和电视一样长
<jianghu> woju: 我是只在w3m下看新闻，不看广告
<CyrusYzGTt> jianghu§ 找個 醫院 睡在 營養艙中，，
<lerosua1> jianghu:  总结一句，老板希望你死去活来，好消魂
<woju> jianghu:
<jianghu> CyrusYzGTt: 干吗？我刚吃完饭
<woju> jianghu: 广告有的和电影似的，给人启发的
<jianghu> woju: 是，买东西时
<woju> jianghu: 电影将来说不定会和广告很像，需要花钱才能上屏幕，而不是让我们花钱买电影票
<jianghu> woju: 你好象很乐意幻想？
<jianghu> lerosua1: 可惜老板是男的
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu & Lubuntu区别在哪里? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371386 大概的看了一下介绍 . 洒家得出一个结论: 就是这两个版本都是面向低配置的电脑 但区别在哪? 求高手指点. 统计信息: 发表于 由 bdpaylm — 2012-04-19 12:25
<lerosua1> jianghu:  不要紧，你和你老板的距离只是一瓶润滑油
<jianghu> lerosua1: 一辈子
<jianghu> woju：你用ubuntu来做什么事？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 今天阿蛋怎么没来
<woju> jianghu: 显示自己的品味
<jianghu> woju: 用ubuntu能显示你的什么品位？
<woju> jianghu: 用windows都是菜鸟，用ubuntu素质普遍高些
<CyrusYzGTt> jianghu§ 沒事
<woju> jianghu: 我find没学会，vim更加不懂
<jianghu> woju: win下的人也是，用来聊天看电影听歌曲，不比用电视好多少
<jianghu> woju: 嘿嘿
<jianghu> 喜欢linux的简单
<woju> jianghu: linux是古典小说，windows是网络小说
<piggybox> jianghu: 电视可没法聊天呵呵
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没来嘛？ 不知道啊
<woju> jianghu: windows千变万化，linux的shell变化不大
<jianghu> piggybox: 电脑摇控也麻烦
<jianghu> woju: 是阿
<woju> jianghu: 估计windows也发展powershell的
<jianghu> 我这儿无线上网好慢，只能在irc里聊天
<woju> jianghu: 比尔盖茨不知道是怕累还是对自己没信心，不敢继续干下去
<jianghu> woju: lupa开源社区里不是说微软在向开源慢慢靠近吗
<jianghu> woju: 合作也许会带来更大的利益
<woju> jianghu: 操作系统赚钱的年代可能真的过去了
<jianghu> woju: 不开源，但要起码免费呢
<woju> jianghu: 这个也说不定，我只是猜猜，不能确定
<jianghu> woju: 呵呵，想象没罪
<woju> jianghu: 都是向itunes学的
<jianghu> woju: 这时大众的一致想法
<jianghu> 呵呵
 * woju 简单的培训3个月，把你放到大山里，给你一台能上网的电脑，应该就饿不死了
<jianghu> woju: 国内的开源发展好慢，linux网站关闭了好多阿
<woju> jianghu: 没钱途的事没人做的，顶多是拿来练手的
<zhtx> woju: open-source表示鸭梨很大……
<jianghu> woju: lupa开源社区也是时常进不去
<woju> zhtx: 上次在百度知道上看到有人说，linux之所以不行，就是因为免费
<woju> jianghu: 我不怎么上那个，我不会编程
<zhtx> woju: 百度知道……乃还好意思说……其实之所以不流行，是因为distro太多
<zhtx> woju: 另外，Linux算最好的开源系统内核了吧
<jianghu> woju: 我也只是看看开源新闻，看看一些小机巧
<jianghu> woju: linux之所以发展迅速，也和它的免费有关吧
<woju> zhtx: 都是一些拿来练手的，每人愿意做出来一个免费的出来供大家享用的，没那功夫，除了少数明星程序员
<woju> jianghu: 发展的不迅速吧，基本上是程序员在用，拿来练手的
<zhtx> woju: 练手可不一定。但不会有人当饭吃调是
<zhtx> 倒是
<jianghu> woju: 势头不错
<woju> zhtx: 这个不大清楚，反正现在ubuntu不好用
<jianghu> 当饭吃，真饿死人的
<zhtx> woju: Ubuntu不好用不代表别的发行版不好用。俺用Fedora爽爽的
<jianghu> ubuntu只关注外在界面
<woju> zhtx: ubuntu是最流行的吧
<jianghu> 内在的没什么大变话
<zhtx> woju: 最流行不代表它是最好的
<woju> zhtx: 你喜欢的不代表是最好的
<jianghu> woju: 我用的pclinuxos，也说是最流行的，也是一样
<woju> jianghu: 都是程序员在用
<woju> jianghu: 现在最流行的是ubuntu吧
<zhtx> woju: 大多数NBer说Linux技术比Windows好，但是Windows不还是最流行的？
<jianghu> woju: 我不是程序员
<jianghu> woju: 我只是一名教师
<woju> zhtx:  windows那么高价钱都有人买，linux免费都没人用，你说哪个好？
<jianghu> woju: 程序对我来说用着实用就好
<zhtx> woju: 你买了吗？
<woju> jianghu: 我最希望做个教师，看云起云落
<zhtx> woju: 那是因为大多数人都不知道有Linux这个东西，或者以为是DOS之类的玩意
<woju> zhtx: 国外还是有人买吧
<jianghu> woju: 就是看不到工资上涨
<zhtx> woju: 国内除了OEM，几个买零售的？
<woju> jianghu: 教师就算被学校开除了，也是有饭吃的
<jianghu> 我反正见得许多人家用的电脑都是盗版xp
<woju> jianghu: 我最希望当教师，可是字写的丑
<zhtx> woju: 职称评死你
<jianghu> woju: 我的字也不漂亮
<woju> zhtx: 教师可以搞副业的
<jianghu> woju: zhtx说的对
<jyfl987> gfrog: ioccc 2011 那个 eastman太有意思了
<woju> zhtx: 特别是IT业的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嘛？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 忙ing...
<zhtx> woju: 大学教师比中小学好点，中小学教师不是忙着评职称就是忙着改作业写论文，电脑都没多少时间打开。放假了还要批卷子blabla
<woju> 当初我们学C++上机训练，我一心上bbs，我们老师看着我就笑，也不说话
<woju> 现在知道错了，什么都不会
<jianghu> zhtx: 我就是小学教师
<woju> zhtx: 教师打麻将的时间最多，我爸妈都是教师，打了一辈子的麻将
<jianghu> woju: 哈哈
<m0ugly> 我是大学教师
<jianghu> m0ugly: 还是大学的出息大阿
<woju> 前几天看新闻，事业单位要改革，估计以后教师的日子没那么好过了，以前吃的是社会主义的饭
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你找我？
<woju> 现在向资本主义靠拢
<jianghu> m0ugly: 小学教师一天到晚为生计发愁
<jianghu> woju: 如何改革阿
<jyfl987> XwinX: 没事了 就想问问你们那是不是新昌而已
<jyfl987> woju: 我也看了那改革 昨晚给我爸打电话还问过他
<woju> jianghu: 具体不清楚，改革就是改革掉一切没技术含量工资又高的工作
<jyfl987> 不过那个事业改革对教育是这么说的  义务教育 的那些还是国家负责 大学高教的要面向市场
<jianghu> woju: 不是把教师这一职业格调吧
<zhtx> 教师们，为了自己的工资，继续在职称上努力吧， 233
<jyfl987> 其实是好事
<XwinX> jyfl987: 是
<fivesheep_> 政改有戏不?
<jyfl987> 大学市场化 就可以有许多真的想办学的人能进来了
<woju> fivesheep_: 不谈政治
<XwinX> jyfl987: 做胶嚢的就是我们边上的镇
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那你在当地喝奶不
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我不喝奶
<fivesheep_> 啥叫政治
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额 边上 你以前的皮鞋呢
<jianghu> 不谈政治
<XwinX> jyfl987: 在什么地方都不喝
<jyfl987> XwinX: lol
<woju> jianghu: 教师群体很大，不怕的，而且只要有小孩生出来，就要有教育
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 跟愚民有什么好说的呢
<XwinX> jyfl987: 可能做成胶嚢了
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: can't agree more
<woju> fivesheep_: 政治就是影响群众思想的活动
<jianghu> ubuntu12.04会出来了，各位有何感想？
<nyfair> jyfl987: can't agree more+1
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 政治只是从事活动 避免自己利益受损 或增进自身利益，这些人既然主动放弃 对你又不是坏事
<woju> jianghu: 占资源是越来越多了，这个也是没办法的事情
<jianghu> woju: 你们的机子大，不怕
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 我是无所谓了. 跟我其实没太大关系, 现在.
<jianghu> woju: 哭得是我的小机子
<XwinX> fivesheep_: 怎么会没关系 ？
<jianghu> 苦
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 有关系
<XwinX> 只是你自己放弃吧了
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 没那么大.
<woju> jianghu: 我这台电脑也是盼了很久才有的，以前一直用512M内存的机器，我也是穷人
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 很大
<jianghu> woju: 什么牌子的机子？
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 土共后面 再也没有这么大一个工厂了
<jianghu> woju: 配置可好？
<woju> jianghu: 攒的，我是残疾人，我姐买的，我没工作，在老家农村，上大学不小心弄残疾了
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 那样的话, 工厂可以转移回美国. 也许工作机会更多了
<woju> jianghu: 还可以
<jianghu> woju: 牛……
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 那物价立刻狂涨了
<jianghu> woju: 只装一个ubuntu？
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 短暂的痛苦会有的
<woju> jianghu: 装了win7
<jianghu> 双系统？
<woju> jianghu: 我把grub装在mbr，而且只分了一个/分区，不懂这些，外行
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 但是对你不利 因为物价上涨 民生艰难 就会产生排外情绪 像你这样一代 二代的人就要倒霉了
<woju> jianghu: 是的
<woju> jianghu: 我下半生，只有靠电脑陪我了
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 见步行步了
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 这不是明智的态度
<richardlxc> haha
<XwinX> fivesheep_: 在美国？
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 那是. 但可选的东西不多. 到时候我上街游行示威去. 反歧视
<fivesheep_> 在
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 有个东西可以拯救
<richardlxc> fivesheep_: 在美国好啊
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 如果用机器人生产 低物价就能继续维持 不过这个是增加不了多少就业的
<XwinX> fivesheep_: 那如果你对政治不闻不问，不是更加深他们的排外吗
<woju> jyfl987: 建议看看经济学书籍
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 而且 机器人一出 天朝的工厂立刻就要玩完了 到时候天朝崩溃 对世界影响也很大
<richardlxc> 有在emacs中用新闻组的吗
<woju> jyfl987:  推荐翻翻国富论
<woju> jyfl987: 科普书籍
<jyfl987> woju: 你想说的是 机器人生产又会衍生许多职业是么 但趋势是用人越来越少的
<woju> jyfl987: 没有需求就没有生产
<jyfl987> woju: 扯淡 国富论都几百年前的东西了
<jianghu> woju: 有朋友呢
<woju> jyfl987: 国富论是哲学书籍，哲学不死
<fivesheep_> XwinX: 我可没说对政治不闻不问.. 我是说这里有些人主动放弃自己的权力.. 连政治一词说一下都害怕
<woju> jianghu: 不能动
<jyfl987> woju: 我昨天说过了 需求是可以创造的 消费者自身产成的那种是低级需求 像吃喝拉撒相关的
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 机器人现在准备连妓女都要取代了
<fivesheep_> jyfl987: 哈哈
<jyfl987> fivesheep_: 趋势就是这样
<jianghu> woju: 呵呵
<woju> jyfl987: 怎么创造？哪里来的钱？
<jyfl987> woju: 哲学没有天然的正确性
<jyfl987> woju: 那iphone可是消费者自己想到需要的？
<jyfl987> 福特不是说过 如果他去问消费者 消费者只想要个更快的马而已
<woju> jyfl987: 但是哲学思维很值得模范
<jyfl987> woju: 但你说的只是一种哲学思路 世界上的哲学观点多了去了
<woju> jyfl987: 消费者同时也是生产者
<jyfl987> woju: 这个当然
<jianghu> woju: 看来我也要攒个好点的电脑
<woju> jyfl987: 一些老话，讲的就是哲学，比如知识改变命运什么的
<XwinX> fivesheep_: 嗯，国内环境造成的
<jianghu> roylez: 主席睡觉了？
<roylez> jianghu: .
<woju> jyfl987: 我有时候就想，為什麼中国的就业不能一下子到发达国家水平，但是答案是不行，具体是為什麼我也不知道
<jyfl987> woju: 我不觉得知识一定改变命运 投胎也可以改变命运 有的人有知识也改变不了命运
<woju> jyfl987: 这句话是古话，得到很多人的认可的
<jianghu> roylez: xterm配置后汉字都是方块，是不是字体没配置好？
<roylez> jianghu: 是
<XwinX> jyfl987: 很多东西可以改变命运的
<jianghu> roylez: 别的中断显示正常
<jianghu> roylez: 谢谢
<jyfl987> woju: 地球中心说也是古话 也曾经得到过大多数人的认可 托勒密还发展了一套模型呢
<roylez> jianghu: .
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这个自然
<XwinX> jyfl987:那干嘛要强调知识
<woju> jyfl987: 现在也有不少谬论的，只是你发觉不到
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我没强调 是他在强调
<XwinX> jyfl987: 搞得好像只有知识才能改变命运以的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 所以，这是鬼辨
<jyfl987> woju: 是 我现在就觉得国富论不是普适的
<woju> XwinX: 这句话前面没有"只有"二字吧？
<woju> jyfl987: 学习思考方法
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我说彩票改变命运也可以
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这本来就是他扯的 他先说国富论是哲学 然后说哲学都是对的 这种认知还谈科学 额
<woju> jyfl987: 学过过后，你就会对生活中的一些现象产生疑问
<XwinX> woju: 可你也没说之一
<jyfl987> woju: 你这种认知方法就别跟我谈思考了
<jianghu> roylez: 主席光圈漂亮
<woju> jyfl987: 我没说哲学是对的，我只是说哲学不死
 * woju 哲学是经验的总结
<jyfl987> woju: 那什么叫不死的呢？
<jyfl987> 地球中心论 不也是经验的总结 那也算哲学么？
<woju> jyfl987: 大学博士都叫哲学博士呢，哲学是经验的总结，人类就是这么过来的
<woju> jyfl987: 说不定真的是以地球为中心
<jyfl987> woju: 谁说大学博士都叫哲学博士了？ 你连专业都分不清
<woju> jyfl987: 我没记错的是这样
<roylez> jianghu: 那是必须的
<jyfl987> woju: 可是你刚才说了 哲学的东西是大多数人都认可的 现在大多数人不认可地球中心说 那你说到底是你对 还是大多数人对呢
<jyfl987> woju: 拿出证据来 如果不用讲证据 我还记得大学博士都叫数学博士的
<woju> jyfl987: 哲学结果在变动，但是哲学思维一直都在
<XwinX> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你可以胡说 我为何不能胡说？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 是叫哲学博士的
<jianghu> roylez: -_-
<XwinX> jyfl987: 比如计算机哲学博士
<jyfl987> XwinX: 明明是各个专业有关系的博士
<jyfl987> XwinX: 好吧 搜索了一下 是我错了 大学博士确实叫哲学博士
<lerosua1> 哲学博士的拥有人并不一定修读“http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%93%B2%E5%AD%B8”学科。所谓哲学博士，是指拥有人对其http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%9F%A5%E8%AD%98范畴的http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%90%86%E8%AB%96、内容及发展等都具有相当的认识，能独力进行http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%A0%94%E7%A9%B6，并在该范畴内对http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%AD%B8%E8%A1%93%E7%95%8C有所建树。因æ
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不是， 只是有些专业不叫哲学博士
<jyfl987> 但即使如此 跟他说的有什么关系？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不特之的话，就是哲学博士
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没关系， 我只是纠正一下
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我知道了 phd 那个 ph就是 philosophy
<jianghu> puppylinux的房间是多少？
<jyfl987> woju: 那你说什么是哲学思维呢？ 凭什么别人的思考是哲学思维 我的就不是 标准在哪里呢
<zhanshime> 有用debian-testing的么，我的今天更新后进不了gnome-shell了，只能进fall-back，求破
<woju> jyfl987: 思考就是在总结
<jyfl987> woju: 那如果我的思考和别人的思考不一样 甚至对立呢 怎么评判？
<imtxc> 今天的话题这么深奥
<richardlxc> 有用emacs的吗
<jianghu> imtxc: 插不上嘴
<woju> jyfl987: 文科生的要靠辩论
<jyfl987> woju: 那辩论又如何评价呢？
<woju> jyfl987: 比如法律纠纷，很难说清楚谁对谁错
<woju> jyfl987: 没有准，只能追求公平
<jyfl987> woju: 谁说的 明显违反法律条文的 肯定会判有罪
<jyfl987> woju: 既然如此 你凭什么说国富论就一定是对的
<woju> jyfl987: 那也要辩论的
<woju> jyfl987: 国富论很多理论都过时了，但是亚当斯密对生活的思考，这个态度值得学习
<woju> jyfl987: 也不是全部过时了，很多现在还在用
<jyfl987> woju: 你刚才说的可不是态度
<woju> jyfl987: 所以说名师出高徒
<jyfl987> woju: 你说的可是我有谬误 需要去学国富论来充实自己
<woju> jyfl987: 思维嘛
<woju> jyfl987:  不是，你说自动化会带来失业，我觉得这个是经济学常识
<jyfl987> woju: 思维这东西谁看得见
<XwinX> woju: 一个小职员的生活，为啥能总结成全国经济的规律？
<woju> jyfl987: 没有需求就没有生产
<jyfl987> woju: 我觉得自动化会带来失业 这才是常识
<jyfl987> woju: 如果自动化无法带来人力成本上的削减 资本家干嘛要去投资这个
<woju> XwinX: 得到了很多人的认可了，马克思也是
<woju> jyfl987: 失业人群变多就会没有需求，我也不是太懂
<jianghu> 马克思都出来了阿
<woju> jianghu: 马克思想错了
<jianghu> 哲学有时侯本来就是和稀泥的
<jyfl987> woju: 你说的是整个社会因为工种的增加而导致整体就业率不会产生影响 这个我姑且先不驳你 就算是如此 那原来那种密集劳动从业人员可没法从事新增的那种技术密集型的职业 那个需要培养新人去做
<XwinX> woju: 老马就一定是对的？
<imtxc> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<piggybox> 可是自动化是不可阻挡的，汽车发明导致马车夫集体失业，但对社会整体的好处远大于某部分人的失业
<jyfl987> woju: 那是另外一层 是福特想过的 他抬高工人工资 让工人有钱买汽车 从而拉动整个汽车的消费
<XwinX> jyfl987: 技术进步不是突变的
<jianghu> 这个房间改改成哲学辩论室了
<woju> jyfl987: 我也没办法回答你，我也是外行
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你不可能今天还是手工，明天所有东西都自动化了
<jyfl987> piggybox: 这个当然是有好处的 我作为一个程序员是完全赞成自动化的 但是你要考虑在天朝 没有社会保障的情况下 那些人的活路问题
<XwinX> jianghu: 所以，有时间去培养新人， 老人有时间干完他的职业生涯
<woju> jyfl987: 你的问题很多，可以上百度知道腾讯问问，问题多是好事
<jianghu> jyfl987: 本来就不可能万全自动化
<woju> jyfl987: 这里都是些工科生
<woju> jyfl987: 就业率一般都是维持在一个范围，除非出事了
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助: 在 xubuntu 中，如何在指定的 workspace 中启动程序。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371390 譬如我想写一个脚本。执行后会在 workspace1 启动程序 A，在 workspace2 启动程序 B。 这个该如何做呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xynan — 2012-04-19 13:31
<jyfl987> woju:  谁说的 我就是文科的 我学管理学的
<piggybox> jyfl987: 涉及福利政策问题，很多决策就无法是经济上最优的了
<jianghu> woju: 工科生谈不来哲学？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 以前赶马车，不会一夜变成汽车，所以汽车司机可以慢慢培养，马车夫也不会第二天就失业
<jyfl987> woju: 那是欧美社会保障好 所以整个问题得到解决了
<jyfl987> 天朝迟早要完蛋的
<woju> jyfl987: 那你没学好经济学
<richardlxc> haha,shi a
<richardlxc> 快完蛋了
<woju> jyfl987: 毛主席告诉我们要革命，他死了，这些话都记住了
<jyfl987> woju: 错 我大学的时候 最好的成绩是计算机 其次就是经济学 如果你不信 我可以去找当时的成绩单
<jyfl987> piggybox: 这就跟 手动管理内存 与 自动管理内存一样
<jianghu> jyfl987: 天朝不会完
<woju> jianghu: 我也不知道
<jianghu> woju: 都是愤怒的青年
<jianghu> 哈哈
<jyfl987> 如果社会的整体保障好的话 许多人就没有后顾之忧 也会支持改变 就相当于有个自动的内存管理
<woju> jyfl987: 都是毛主席把孩子们教坏了
<jyfl987> 如果社会保障不行 像天朝这样 大家就害怕改变 ，当然这里指的是有工作 还得混饭的人，因为社会保障的任务被转嫁到个人头上 这就好比手动内存管理
 * MeaCulpa 终于屈服于cygwin了
<jyfl987> 诚然 有不少人手动内存管理很出色 但是更多的人并不行
<woju> jyfl987: 社会保障福利要靠经济发达程度的
<jyfl987> woju: 那不一定 原始社会 封建社会都有一些地方有很好的社会保障
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 干吗屈服于cygwin？
<debianer> 大家好
<woju> jyfl987: 这个就不清楚了
<jianghu> 来个debian的
<sevk> debianer, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<woju> jyfl987: 国富论是科普书籍，很好看的
<jianghu> debianer: 你好
<jyfl987> woju: 那又如何？
<debianer> 请问，没人玩wesnoth吗？
<jyfl987> woju: 你既然自己的观点都不清楚 如何去反对别人？
<woju> jyfl987: 你的问题真多！
<jyfl987> 真是以其昏昏 使人昭昭
<jyfl987> woju: 因为我认真 你糊弄不了我
<woju> jyfl987: 我那句话糊弄了你？
<jyfl987> 西方发达 就是因为认真 穷追到底这种精神
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 接机
<woju> jyfl987: 发达不发达都是随机的
<mayli> jj
<debianer> join #wesnoth
<jyfl987> woju: 你刚才扯来扯去 反对我 我跟你提出问题 你又回答不上 既然你回答不上 你凭什么反对我呢
<mugebjgd> knownbad 老色鬼 来接机
<woju> jyfl987: 我只是表达自己的观点
<woju> jyfl987: 我懂的也不多
<woju> jyfl987: 关注经济学，最好上财经网
<jyfl987> woju: 我自有判断 不需要你来洗脑
<woju> jyfl987: 感受到我的威力了吧？
<jianghu> woju: jyfl987 有人会洗脑？
<jyfl987> woju: 没有 如果洗脑都像你这样 那就赔大了 投入这么多 结果还没洗着
<zhanshime> 有用debian-testing的么，我的今天更新后进不了gnome-shell了，只能进fall-back，求破
<woju> jyfl987: 民主社会，不是被这个忽悠，就是被那个忽悠的
<jyfl987> woju: 这是你的理解 跟我无关
<woju> jyfl987: 恩，我下了，我要看电视了
<jyfl987> woju: 不送
<woju> jyfl987: 你也是个念经的和尚，和我一样
<woju> 不念经
<woju> 打错了
<jyfl987> woju: python列表推导式比map函数好
<woju> jyfl987: 我对编程一窍不通
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: List comprehension 这么翻译的？ 终于知道了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 原来你不知到!!! 果然你不混pycn
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我从来不care Chinese
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我感觉这是意译 因为英文的意思 好像不是推导吧？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有些计算机的术语翻译我也很不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 貌似意思是，List自己会理解你给他的表达式
<MeaCulpa> 中文很难，意思大家明白了，但是翻译不出来
<jyfl987> soiamso: 最近你怎么不去那个聊天室了
 * MeaCulpa 高考英语成绩几乎是语文一倍
<soiamso> jyfl987: 什么聊天室？
 * mayli disable console-kit-daemon?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个词像是 压缩+表达式 合成的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以我觉得叫 压缩表达式也可以 只是这个还不如 推导好 另外叫 简示 也行啊
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你不是那毛派么
<soiamso> jyfl987: 不明白
<jyfl987> lerosua1: 我忽然想起来 毛派前一阵不来 是不是去重庆了
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你说你是不是毛派起
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 1.5倍
<jyfl987> XwinX: 在么
<soiamso> jyfl987: 不是
<debianer> 请问，debianer如何从stable升级到最新版本
<jyfl987> soiamso: 那就是认错了 有个nick和你差不多的毛派以前经常去我们那聊天室和我们辩论
<hamo> debianer: 改源...然后dis-upgrade
<mayli> debianer: change source.list to sid
<debianer> mayli: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: compress和这个毫无关系吧
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我想起你了 你是右的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: English不是象形字...
<XwinX> jyfl987: ?
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 你1.5? 我x2
<debianer> mayli: 把是squeeze改成别的吗
<debianer> hamo: 是把squeeze改成sid吗
<debianer> mayli: 老大，是吗
<debianer> mayli: 是在源里把squeeze改成sid吗
<debianer> 谁能回答一下不？
<lotutu> debianer, 你要做什么
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 原来蛋蛋他们组一直在开会。
<lotutu> debianer, 从稳定版改成测试版?
<jianghu> debianer: 干吗升级来 升级去的 阿？
<debianer> lotutu: 因为目前版本里的wesnoth游戏级别太低
<debianer> jianghu: 我想装wesnoth1.10
<lotutu> 把 squeeze 改成 testing , 然后 aptitude update && aptitude upgrade , 系统就会变成 wheezy/sid
<jianghu> debianer: 在linux下玩游戏？
<lotutu> debianer, 至于wesnoth, 我不清楚升级后有没有你要的效果
<wkai> apititude很危险
<lotutu> wkai, 为什么
<jianghu> debianer: 你这个名字很好玩
<wkai> 用apt-get就OK了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: l&l 讲rdma
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 大侠们帮我看看我的grub文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371393 我想在grub下启动xp系统，但是选择最后一个xp选项时会出现can not find the device，然后按回车键就能进xp系统了，但是我不想让它出现那个错误，大家帮我看看这个grub文件怎么修改 统计信息: 发表于 由 barrynick — 2012-04-19 13:45
<MeaCulpa> wesnoth 直接装嘛
<wkai> 我上次用apititude把系统弄崩溃了
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 没有deb安装包阿
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 可以rpm转嘛
<lotutu> wkai, 但是听说 aptitude 和 apt-get 混用不好, 如果人家一直用aptitude, 却突然使用apt-get 升级...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你们组的？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 对
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你还记得那个毛派么
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我也想听呢。。。
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 似乎是源代码的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啊 你来了啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看新闻没有 google/amd 准备收了mips
<adam8157> gfrog_working: yooo 对hpc高性能计算感兴趣呢?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 准备而已
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 这里有，但是太多了，是否一个一个下载？ http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/wesnoth-1.10
<sevk> debianer ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of source package wesnoth-1.10 in sid
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 编译嘛
<gfrog_working> adam8157: compass里面有teck talk的goal而已。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 很有戏啊 mips省电高性能 缺的只是软件方面的生态而已 这个我觉得google能弥补他这个问题
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 编译复杂不，以后方便卸载吗
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
 * gfrog_working 话说俺的毕业论文其实就是高性能计算集群啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 哟系
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 额 我当年的毕业论文是 论p2p技术的应用什么的
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 帮忙看看这里要下载哪一个？  http://sourceforge.net/projects/wesnoth/files/wesnoth-1.10/wesnoth-1.10.2/
<sevk> debianer ⇪ t: Battle for Wesnoth - Browse /wesnoth-1.10/wesnoth-1.10.2 at SourceForge.net
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 高端
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你当年的所谓高性能计算集群有多高？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有可能, 因为他手里还有moto
<wkai> HPC
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 没实战过。。。 有16台pc一共32cores，但是不给我装，之给了我3台6cores
<wkai> HPC Cluster
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips做服务器 做路由都不错  google最近不还想搞下一代网络么 走 openflow的 买mips很划算 而且mips也没arm那么贵
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 真爽啊 还可以趁写论文搞点机器玩 我就是干讲
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 帮忙看看好吗，下载哪个
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 本科论文纯混日子的 -_-
<wkai> 上面的消息是不是显示fhmdgxs用的root
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 除了博士 哪个论文不是混呢 博士不是才要求突破性研究 增进整体知识库么
<hamo> adam8157: rdma?? leo?
<jyfl987> roylez: tenzu 你俩的博士论文是什么？
<adam8157> hamo: honggang
<adam8157> hamo: leo怎么会懂rdma...
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 好吧，见过某些硕士论文已经很牛逼了，但是也仅仅是少数
<roylez> jyfl987: 你又闲得慌了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 问问呗 怎么，难道你的博士是买的？
<Ivan-H> 单个精子中的DNA信息量达到了37.5兆字节。 换言之平均每次SJ相当于在三秒钟的时间里传输1403808.59375GB的数据…… 然后再看看我们自己用的宽带……是不是弱爆了~
 * adam8157 咱的毕设是基于nand flash的文件系统
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 矮油，牛逼呀，SSD嘛？
<roylez> jyfl987: statistic study on incipient plasticity
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 就说nand的损耗均衡而已
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧，牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> roylez: 额
<wkai> 无语。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 天下文章一大抄
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋~
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<jianghu> 怎么一圈天使？
<wkai> 有谁是RC版本的？
<jianghu> 好多带光圈的阿
<hamo> roylez: 你08年就毕业了啊...
<hamo> roylez: http://hub.hku.hk/handle/10722/51888
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y A statistical study on incipient plasticity of metalsA statistical study on incipient plasticity of metals
<roylez> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez: 老男人...lol
<jianghu> hamo: 老男人多得是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你mips的手艺还没丢吧？ 估计mips要开始热了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我当时只是了解了下, 没啥手艺
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> jyfl987: 具体的项目只要知道点mips相关的东西就行了
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 刚进来就看轰炸
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在都是在抽象层写业务 在底层搞优化了 我说的是 在mips这个平台上给一些已经有的项目做优化而已
<jianghu> archl: 看热闹的远点看哦
<soiamso> wkai: 什么RC ？
<wkai> ubuntu rc版本
<gfrog_working> adam8157: vim怎么按word往前翻？ 就是w的逆操作。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: b
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如 mips那么多寄存器 系统只用了几个 那你那些基于寄存器的vm都可以利用硬件上的寄存器呢 而且还有多 可以用来做快速线程切换
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 赞牛蛋蛋~~
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那是编译器的事情
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 有个文章讲这个
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 你想的太多了。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 搞优化就是要不择手段么
<soiamso> wkai: 不是直接 beta2 后就 发行版吗？
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 不去搞编译器真是浪费了。。。 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 编译器不够智能  mips的延迟槽 我看文章说 编译器是很保守的 直接用nop填充 这个如果你看了逻辑代码 是可以通过调整一些代码顺序来优化的
<adam8157> gfrog_working: RHer的vim水平让人桌及啊
<hamo> roylez: 你是联合培养？为啥学校是南开呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 明白你的意思了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那你还不科普一下
<archl> jyfl987: 去搞编译器，搞成了，你就有美国人请去喝茶了。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 我不会搞编译器 尤其是c的 我自己的vm的汇编器已经会写了
<hamo> adam8157: RHer都用emacs...lol
 * gfrog_working adam8157 赶快来科普vim
<roylez> hamo: 那里写的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对吧 gcc翻译你的代码到他的抽象汇编代码 优化都是在那个上面进行 他们已经不知道逻辑上是怎样了 所以没办法进行更好的优化了
<soiamso> adam8157: 用什么还有限制？
<hamo> roylez: 论文的作者页啊...哦...那个是说你在南开拿的学士是把？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最近我在写我们的web业务也发现了不少这种问题 正想弄个工具 搜索代码 对代码进行优化
<adam8157> soiamso: 没限制
<soiamso> jyfl987: 代码很多吗？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 不是非常多
<jyfl987> adam8157: facebook他们业务用php写 但是部署的时候却用一个定制的编译器把php代码翻译成c再调编译器编译 我看web现在越来越重要 将来估计大多数人都会这么干的
<hamo> jyfl987: 丫们那可执行文件有1.5个G
<jyfl987> hamo: 有什么关系 他们能省下来的资源 够你玩到葛p了
<jyfl987> hamo: 你们公司也可以考虑下这个
<roylez> hamo: 恩
<iGnome> 这能生资源？
<hamo> jyfl987: 我们公司都是土鳖...
<jyfl987> hamo: 倒也是
<hamo> jyfl987: 玩不了非死不可这高科技
<roylez> hamo: 作者页签名的时候，是以candidate的身份写的
<roylez> hamo: 过了之后我才是博士
<jyfl987> hamo: facebook那个页面渲染 人人倒是给他抄过去了 看来人人比你们进取点啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 能省不少 如果你搞python 你应该知道几个项目 cython pypy 还有个别的 你代码完全没变 就用他们这个 速度直接就提上去了
 * wkai 无聊
<piggybox> jyfl987:  facebook那个hiphop是把php翻译成c++，不过据说如果项目不够大速度反而更慢
<iGnome> 没道理。perl和php接近的。perlcc都废弃了。编译出来的很大。
<iGnome> 只有浪费资源的
<jyfl987> piggybox: 那是具体执行的问题 思路没问题 就是优化还不够
<jyfl987> iGnome: 优化不够好嘛
<iGnome> 扯。
<jyfl987> iGnome: perlcc那个哪里是优化 额 就是翻译下 打个包而已
<iGnome> 能优化，perlcc一样会接手过来的。
<jyfl987> 不管你怎么想 反正我是确实从cython那获得过性能提升 反正我的代码逻辑没变 执行速度却提高了一个量级
<jyfl987> 虽然我直接写c速度会更高 但是写c代码就烦了
<iGnome> 你都是片面的自己yy
<iGnome> 优化没那么简单的事情
<piggybox> 而且我记得Facebook当时宣称这么搞速度只提高了5倍左右，也就它服务器特别多才会花这个精力专门去开发这个省服务器费用
<jyfl987> 我有什么自己yy的 我们公司一个过滤模块就是我用 cython写的 就是为了获得性能提升而已
<jyfl987> piggybox: 这个当然
<iGnome> 速度和资源，也不是一回事啊。
<jyfl987> piggybox: 但也不光是facebook 如果你用amazon ec2 你的资源耗费都是要钱的 恐怕这个也对你有影响
<iGnome> 这样比较，也片面的。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 速度快 单位时间内响应的请求就多
 * jyfl987 开会去
<iGnome> 你说省资源。。去吧。
<iGnome> 开会的时候，记得也扯多点。
<jianghu> *jianghu 无聊
<archl> iGnome: 第一次在手机上用中文输入法哦
<iGnome> 。。
<archl> iG
<debianer> archl: 你用什么进IRC
<wkai> 以前没有过，不相信
<archl> debian 不是现在。
<debianer> archl: 手机上用什么进IRC？
<wkai> 手机怎么进的IRC
<archl> debianer: 用 qutim
<archl> debianer: 用 empathy
<soiamso> jyfl987: ctype 也可以吧
<debianer> archl: 你是安桌系统吗
<archl> 不是
<debianer> archl: 你是MEGO？
<archl> debianer: 是maemo
 * gfrog OOO一会。。。
<archl> gfrog: OOO是啥？
 * archl 抱怨，手机上 web qq占用资源真多。。。
<gfrog> archl: Out Of Office.
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 壕哪玩去？
<gfrog> hamo: 贵厂附近，西三旗
<richardlxc> 手机就直接用客户端呗
<archl> richardlxc: 没客户端
<richardlxc> 你什么手机？
<richardlxc> 可以登录网页，没有客户端？
<nyfair> 没有吧，手机qq挺轻量的
<archl> 没在中国发售的手机
<archl> nyfair: 告诉腾讯的网页广告设计人员去。。。
<richardlxc> 那样就不能装了吗？
<archl> richardlxc: 根本没出
<richardlxc> 只要系统通用，都应该可以的
<archl> richardlxc: 这个系统只有一台手机
<richardlxc> 哈哈
<richardlxc> 你做测试的吧
<archl> richardlxc: 。。。
<iGnome> archl: 破绝版。老拿来说。
<iGnome> 安猪上，那么多软件，你用不了。
<archl> iGnome: 绝版也比垃圾android强——至少比破三星 Galaxy 强。
<iGnome> 没啥好用的软件啊。
<archl> Galaxy S
<iGnome> 都不是针对手机的。
<archl> 手机需要什么软件。。。
<archl> gnumeric是装着，cups也装着，解压的也有。
<iGnome> 。。充分发挥手机的功能啊。比如名片扫描，语音识别。
<archl> 语音识别是啥？名片扫描有。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你多少年不写代码了
<iGnome> 哪里有名片扫描的/
<archl> 语音识别。。。不知道
<archl> jyfl987: 你回来了
<jyfl987> archl: 恩 例会而已
<iGnome> 语音的，就google的搜索嘛
<iGnome> 和翻译。
<archl> iGnome: 不是那个啥二维码么。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 写perl，也算啊。
<archl> iGnome: 不作推进GNOME的进程的。
<iGnome> archl: 不是。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你那个小工具而已 你有好多年没写业务代码了把
<archl> 额。应该说google的
<iGnome> 那有些年头了。
<jyfl987> qrcode我现在还没搞明白他怎么存信息的 只知道原理 不晓得细节 额
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那不就是了 你都脱离生产多年了
<archl> iGnome: 哦。原来下岗了。。。
<archl> lol
<iGnome> 代码强壮，允许于芯片。一直还在啊。bs 你们在电脑上玩的。
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> 哪里有 现在更新换代这么快 你的那些代码 恐怕只有博物馆里才找得到了
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 他的代码，等硬件丢掉了，就丢掉了
<iGnome> 明年准备换点硬件，准备改改。只是也交给别人改。
<jyfl987> archl: 我的意思是 他代码运行的那些硬件都已经进博物馆了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 搞点mcu给我用
<iGnome> 选择硬件，可以长期维持，才叫水平。
<archl> jyfl987: 哪有博物馆收垃圾的1
<iGnome> 。。去找代理商。
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 过来接机 我请你吃香蕉皮
<jyfl987> 没用的 还是选个很少变的抽象层比较好 比如指令集
<jyfl987> i386 i686 目前大多数还是这个层上
<jyfl987> 你写出的这些代码 倒是还在跑 哼哼
<iGnome> 支付宝水电煤缴费开通信用卡快捷支付，我家的电费，咋还不能这样交。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有的电费是要插卡的 又不是联网的
<iGnome> 破排骨，不知道到哪里维护什么的
<jyfl987> 联网的就可以这么搞 不联网的 额
<iGnome> 早都是联网的啊。
<iGnome> 笨笨
<jyfl987> 没有啊 我租房那还是要插卡
<iGnome> 电力的，全国统一标准的啊
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 哪？
<jyfl987> 要能联网 我才懒得去买电卡呢
<iGnome> 你旧城区啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 说说而已 中国许多东西都是停在嘴上
<jyfl987> 而且这东西又不难 走电力线完全可以上网 他们就是不搞 nnd
<iGnome> 电力载波的开发手册，标准版本呢
<ofan_> jyfl987: 来搞个os吧
<jyfl987> ofan_: 啥？
<iGnome> 搞了。不稳定的
<mugebjgd> 直接奥兰多。。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 直接奥兰多
<ofan_> jyfl987: 做个kernel,toolchain
<jyfl987> iGnome: 就是数据验证而已 又不需要做通用的那种
<debianer> 谁用了龙芯3电脑？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 远啊..
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我干嘛搞这个 ？？
<iGnome> ofan_: os说搞就可以搞。你当搞妹朵啊
<ofan_> jyfl987: 玩呗
<ofan_> jyfl987: 反正下学期选了os课，要写
<iGnome> jyfl987: 通用的http啊。一直有。电力猫而已。
<jyfl987> ofan_: 以前那年代 搞个玩玩有意义 现在这年代 你就一个内核 有啥用？
<hamo> jyfl987: 电力载波不能穿变压器的
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 那就不接了？！
<jyfl987> ofan_: 其他东西还好说 web浏览器你怎么办？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 接不到啊，我得坐飞机过去接..
<iGnome> hamo: 别人电力系统，自己有办法的。早可以过的。
<ofan_> jyfl987: 不用做到那么高层
<ofan_> jyfl987: 能提供shell就可以
<jyfl987> hamo: 哪里需要直接连到电力公司啊 一个小区一个基站 电力线入户 基站再走通讯网
<iGnome> 又不是用户改装。
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那有什么意思呢 shell看起来都一样的
<hamo> iGnome: 现在电力载波可以过变压器了？高科技了啊...
<iGnome> hamo: 你不懂变压器的。
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 和我一起睡啊
<iGnome> 旁路就是。
<iGnome> 改装变压器的
<jyfl987> hamo: 变压器会变频率么？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 做一个独立project, 到时候贴到简历里也nb
<hamo> iGnome: 难道是进变压器之前把数据留下来，然后变完了在把数据搞进去
<iGnome> 看上面。
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 床够大
<ofan_> mugebjgd: ...对男人没兴趣
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我觉得就我这个行业来说 花时间做个高性能的http app runner放简历里会更有说服力
<hamo> iGnome: 哦...旁路...那看来差不多...我也算半个强电的学生...
<jyfl987> 不过 可以考虑搞个spdy的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 这学期我门就搞的http server
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你用什么写？
<ofan_> jyfl987: c
<iGnome> 搞过100A的强电？ hamo
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 我擦 我们这里很多妹子
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 没钱买机票
<jyfl987> ofan_: 没意思 用forth把 c写的太多了 烂大街了都
<iGnome> 电蛤蟆。赞
<ofan_> jyfl987: 用其他的照样写
<ofan_> jyfl987: 跟语言无关
 * hamo 。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 你可以随便挑
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 吹吧就
<jyfl987> ofan_: 用 forth写一个 可以跑在 moore设计的那个芯片上 GA114 上百个核心的 :-)
<ofan_> jyfl987: 别yy，做点实际的多好
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 真的 我们租的公寓住了一堆女学生
<jyfl987> hamo: 我说变压器会变频率么？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我那个改改就能接cgi的程序
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这就是实际的东西 你叫我做os才是yy
<ofan_> jyfl987: 做os一点也不yy
<jyfl987> ofan_: cgi只是个协议而已 随便用什么都可以支持 用forth写的也可以
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 远程把
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 旅游 城市 迪斯尼乐园
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 泡妹子的利器
<ofan_> jyfl987: 那你写吧
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 消费不起..
<iGnome> nnnnd 都是领导。天天空想的。
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我是有这打算的 设计思路都有了
<hamo> jyfl987: 转楼上问神...我半路出家的
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 未必你消费 兴许你功夫好 妹子养你
<jyfl987> 如果不变频 你怕什么数据丢失？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 有思路跟成品还有很大距离
<jyfl987> 现在的数据传输不都是靠频率么
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 我连去的钱都没
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我的那个虚拟机不就是个验证么
<iGnome> jyfl987: ...
<iGnome> 你家的电力，好稳定啊。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你说啊 到底变不变频？
<ofan_> jyfl987: ...那个是jit,而且功能太弱
<iGnome> 你回家，自己去接一个高压电容，看看你的调光灯还行不。
<jyfl987> ofan_: 诶 功能都是堆出来的 那个指令集已经足够完成这些任务了
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 打飞机过来吧
<iGnome> 电力的那环境，很恶劣的啊
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 没那么大推力
<jyfl987> 电压而已啊
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 我等着你
<iGnome> 打倒理想的 jyf
<ofan_> jyfl987: 其实做语言主要还是写标准库，其他的都好说
<iGnome> 啥都一句话就成了。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 现在的数据传输确实是靠频率啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 跟你一个厂的 你是这也不行 那也不行 也是一句话
<iGnome> 自己回去研究先。搞懂载波。
<ofan_> jyfl987: 不光靠频率
<jyfl987> ofan_: 还靠什么？
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 你还年轻 连续打飞机就行了
<ofan_> jyfl987: 频分了，还能时分，还能码分，还能空分
<jyfl987> ofan_: 有的领域不许要那么多东西
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这些都是具体操作方法啊
<iGnome> 空分是啥。没听过
<iGnome> 0分？
<ofan_> iGnome: 空间分割
<iGnome> 这啥技术。
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 空分？
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 4G?
<ofan_> iGnome: td-scdma就用了空分
<mugebjgd> 我也没听过
<ofan_> mugebjgd: yep
<iGnome> .。。这。。。不理解
<mugebjgd> 4G?
<mugebjgd> 完全不懂
<jyfl987> 我以前还以为是靠波的波形在任意时间点上的位置来传输数据 后来才发现 这个很不靠谱 看了声音采集 和 无线通信 才了解了是靠频率
<ofan_> 码分是cdma引入的，gsm做了时分和频分，fm是最简单的
<iGnome> nnnnd 也是领导
<jyfl987> ofan_: ee要传位给你了
<mugebjgd> jyfl987 买本通讯原理的书就知道
<ofan_> jyfl987: 实际是通过调波的相位
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 通讯原理还有前置知识 我都没学过那些前置的知识
<ofan_> jyfl987: 通过相位变化表示不同信息
<jyfl987> 我希望有个标准的学科知识标签 每本书都可以在开头写下自己的依赖 就跟makefile那样
<jyfl987> 这样我想学个东西 就检测下 把依赖递归输出出来
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 3
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 3G下都明白 说说4G
<nyfair> jyfl987: 你中码毒了
<mugebjgd> 怎么个空分
<mugebjgd> 不行了 困了π_π
<jyfl987> nyfair: 好的方法 为何不能用？
<nyfair> jyfl987: 好在哪里？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 在某个方向上用一个频段
<XwinX> s
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 在另一个方向上也用同一个频段
<iGnome> 那不是我的手机，只能在南边使用了。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 这种依赖很容易 每个书只负责描述自己的上一层依赖 这样对作者的要求很低
<iGnome> lol
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我看书的原则就是随便看，不求甚解，看多了总能用得上。非要硬设置一个门槛干嘛
<jyfl987> 而且如果有了标准的知识标签 就能把自己掌握的归个类 就能知道自己目前这个状况 要学某个东西 需要走哪些路径
<mugebjgd> ofan_ 什么方向？ 你是物理方向？
<mugebjgd> 是说物理方向？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-division_multiple_access
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Space-division multiple access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我只是希望他能给个标准 方便我这种认真学东西的人 你想看 谁会拦你 难道不让你买书看书？
<iGnome> mugebjgd: 这不涉及用户的。算了。
<iGnome> 和一般设计人员都无关
<iGnome> 不是数据层的
<mugebjgd> iGnome 阿姨还不学习下 技术落后了
<mugebjgd> iGnome 会被人看不起的
<iGnome> 不学，我的也够教你了。不急。
<jyfl987> 他都领导了 无所谓了
<nyfair> jyfl987: 据我所知，除了你之外没有其他人是以这种心态看书的。缺乏普遍性的群体没有必要特别针对
<mugebjgd> 靠 领导？
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 就是物理空间的分割
<mugebjgd> nyfair 妹子好
<jyfl987> nyfair: 那是你的了解层面太窄 书有好多种 你想学一个东西的东西 通常都是有我这种需求的 你看小说当然无所谓了
<mugebjgd> nyfair 最近有新照片么？
<jyfl987> 就好比你自己用的教材 都有些前置知识需求的
<mugebjgd> nyfair 期待
<iGnome> 谁说是妹子啊。
<iGnome> 你这么容易被骗。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我亲眼见过两个假妹子 额
<iGnome> lol
<mugebjgd> iGnome 记昵称 阿姨
<iGnome> 论坛的nick，我就记得。
<mugebjgd> 不上论坛
<iGnome> 难怪
<mugebjgd> 轮舕
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这几天的工作跟编译器一样 一遍一遍的扫描我们的整个代码 然后替换成别的优化过的代码 额！！！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 犇
<iGnome> 居然有专门的，假装优化的工作？我要去。
<iGnome> 我去蛋蛋哪里，优化内核去。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我们之前有个缓存是用memcache的 颗粒读很粗 而且在模板里连memcache取数据 造成大量的memcache连接  现在改成用redis 提前取数据 每改一个 要扫一次全部 看看哪里有用到 替换成新的代码
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 关于软件操作的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371397 我是制作、设计软件、还有游戏软件的，所以希望能和大家一起研讨在软件上碰到一些问题，联系我QQ：1798572249，如何好的话我会做几款小软件作为答谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 t58c47 — 2012-04-19 15:11
<pylaurent> iGnome: 内核工作都很欢乐的么？
<iGnome> 蛋蛋很快乐啊。
<pylaurent> iGnome: 蛋蛋？
<iGnome> 我要是领导蛋蛋，双方都会快乐的。
<pylaurent> iGnome: 蛋蛋是？
<hamo> pylaurent: 只需要呼唤...你就知道是谁了...
<iGnome> 你看谁才上op了
<iGnome> 蛤蟆又高兴了
<pylaurent> 。。。。
<iGnome> 蛤蟆你迟早死掉。
<jyfl987> ^_^
<pylaurent> 难道是人称阿蛋的  adam8157？？
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 谁的马甲？
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...干吗踢我...我又没说什么..
<iGnome> hamo: 你在别人领导下，还不老实。
 * jyfl987 话说蛤蟆那一招神哈摆尾，气势煞是唬人
 * hamo ...
<pylaurent> 不好意思...:-(
<jyfl987> hamo: 话说你在白毒做什么业务？
<ofan_> 犇鱻麤羴龘蟲
<hamo> jyfl987: 核心系统
<ofan_> hamo: 过滤？
<jyfl987> hamo: 额 百毒工具条？
<jyfl987> hamo: 还是hao123?
<iGnome> 百毒蛤蟆。赖嘎嘛嘛。
<ofan_> hamo: 做算法吗？
<soiamso> hamoni
<hamo> ofan_: 不做...
<adam8157> bluezd: 刚才我踢蛤蟆你没看到啊
<hamo> jyfl987: 后台系统
<soiamso> 和谐
<ofan_> 得补算法了..
<jyfl987> soiamso: lol
<piggybox> jyfl987:  youporn这网站据说数据持久是完全用redis的，速度飞快
<hamo> bluezd: 你居然潜伏...
<jyfl987> soiamso: 以正义的名义 蛤蟆你
<iGnome> gj蛤蟆
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有啊，我刚上啊
 * hamo 我真应该把我的bot叫来
<ofan_> youporn是个很大的站
<jyfl987> piggybox: 是的 前一阵他们还分享过经验 他们mysql是完全做存储备份的
<adam8157> bluezd: 所以你没看到嘛
<gobot_hamo>  hi! wolfe.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<iGnome> 。
<jiero> 麻烦团团irc
<iGnome> nnnd 人手一bot。这玩不下去了。
<jyfl987> youporn就是一个大列表 9k页 每个列表里几十个item 存到hash里
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<namoamitabuddha> CHARSET=ascii ...
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<hamo> 。。。。
<gobot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
 * hamo 嚓...欺负我工作忙...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 小心 蛤蟆你
<iGnome> adam8157: ++++ 这bug你也知道。
<iGnome> ç ´bot
<namoamitabuddha> 写挂了吧……
<adam8157> iGnome: 大家一起来
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> 写挂很正常 以前那个bot不也被我搞挂过么
<namoamitabuddha> 拿到 Coq 里面先证明一番
<jiero> This IM is between 113 people <- stupid
<iGnome> be 蠢？
<ofan_> 刕
<jyfl987> 鑫
<gobot_hamo>  hi! wright.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<jyfl987> 晶  iGnome
<ofan_> 尛刕
<jyfl987> 日昌晶
<jiero> ...
<jyfl987> 木林森
<jiero> I want quit...
<ofan_> 尛飝刕
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: adam8157
<gobot_hamo>   adam8157 : 代表主人践踏你！
<iGnome> 有3刀的。
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<jyfl987> 那字怎么念来着
<adam8157> lol
<jyfl987> 现在好想学五笔
<hamo> 额...
<hamo> 我以为修好了
<iGnome> ofan 兲
<jyfl987> hamo: 权限都没 额
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ
<gobot_hamo>  ChanServ : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>   hamo : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ
<gobot_hamo>  ChanServ : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ
<gobot_hamo>  ChanServ : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ
<gobot_hamo>  ChanServ : 代表主人践踏你！
<sevk> gobot_hamo:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ
<iGnome> hamo: 你这破水平，难道到百度去了。
<iGnome> 难怪
<hamo> iGnome: 我练手的东西...
<adam8157> iGnome: +1
<jyfl987> hamo: 你这bot真是 找抽诶
<jyfl987> 一没权限限制 二没flood控制
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:ChanServ sevk
<gobot_hamo>  ChanServ sevk : 代表主人践踏你！
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏:sevk
<gobot_hamo>  sevk : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 傻货主人
<gobot_hamo>   傻货主人 : 代表主人践踏你！
<iGnome> 我发 twitter去。看到蛤蟆，就知道百度的水平了。 adam8157
<adam8157> lol
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你发个带特殊符号的名字给他bot看看
<iGnome> 你转发
<adam8157> ...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! gibson.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<adam8157> 我才不
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hamo
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<iGnome> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 傻货hamo
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<gobot_hamo>  修好了我!
<jyfl987> iGnome: 还可以构造个很长的名字 让他那一句合成不了
<iGnome> 这更破
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: 傻货蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<iGnome> jyfl987: 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
 * hamo 嚓...乃们调戏我一天写成的bot...有意思么...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> gobot_hamo:
<gobot_hamo>  hi! namoamitabuddha
<sevk> namoamitabuddha:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGnome> 乱了。
<richardlxc> 哦
<richardlxc> 大家都在忙写啥呢
<iGnome> 好⨃的 hamo
<guccio> ls
<adam8157> hamo: 叫上来
<hamo> iGnome: 第二个字符啥玩意？
<richardlxc> 哪一个？
<richardlxc> 字符？
<iGnome> 屌。好屌的蛤蟆
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: gobot_hamo
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hάmo
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: gobot_hamo
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 践踏: hάmo
<hamo> adam8157: 被禁言了...等我换个nick去
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: gobot_hamo
<ofan_> gobot_hamo: 践踏: gobot_hamo
<bot_hamo>  hi! hitchcock.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: hάmo
<ofan_> bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo
<bot_hamo>   hάmo : 代表主人践踏你！
<bot_hamo>  修好了我!
<ofan_> bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo
<bot_hamo>  修好了我!
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: hάmo
<ofan_> bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo
<bot_hamo>   hάmo : 代表主人践踏你！
<bot_hamo>  修好了我!
<mraandtux> 大家在搞什么？
<iGnome> 好屌的蛤蟆
<bot_hamo>  iGnome : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<iGnome> 额
<richardlxc> bot_hamo: 你是百度蜘蛛？
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<jyfl987> hamo: 你的bot和你一个机器的？
<adam8157> hamo: 连名字都检测啊...
<jyfl987> 可以把他这个ip给搞死
<richardlxc> bot_hamo: 百度蜘蛛
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<hamo> jyfl987: 嗯...就是个小的go程序...我本机跑的，写着玩的
<hamo> adam8157: 必须检测啊
<ofan_> bot_hamo: 践踏: ^Y^Y^B^H
<bot_hamo>   ^Y^Y^B^H : 代表主人践踏你！
<iGnome> 好屌的蛤蟆好屌的蛤蟆好屌的蛤蟆好屌的蛤蟆
<bot_hamo>  iGnome : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<jyfl987> hamo: 原来你写go 我边上的人就写go
<adam8157> hamo: 我是说bot的名字里包含hamo
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: blah
<bot_hamo>   blah : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> bot_hamo: 践踏: hάmo
<bot_hamo>   hάmo : 代表主人践踏你！
<hamo> adam8157: 这个没搞了...irc这文本协议解析起来巨麻烦...
<namoamitabuddha> bot_hamo: 践踏：
<bot_hamo>   践踏： : 代表主人践踏你！
<richardlxc> bot_hamo: 践踏:ha
<bot_hamo>  ha : 代表主人践踏你！
<jyfl987> bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo
<bot_hamo>  修好了我!
<jyfl987> bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo
<bot_hamo>  修好了我!
<richardlxc> bot_hamo: qu si ba
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿
<richardlxc> bot_hamo: bot_hamo qusi ba
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<jyfl987> bot_hamo: 践踏: adam8157 iGnome
<bot_hamo>   adam8157 iGnome : 代表主人践踏你！
<iGnome> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻ hamo
<jyfl987> 很好 可以打尽所有人
<hamo_> bot_hamo:
<bot_hamo>  hi! hamo_
 * hamo 这个被你发现了...
<jyfl987> bot_hamo: 践踏: 践踏
<bot_hamo>   践踏 : 代表主人践踏你！
<iGnome> 啥判断都没。。。
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<namoamitabuddha> 找是否有致命 bug
<jyfl987> bot_hamo: 践踏: gobot_hamo: 践踏: bot_hamo
<bot_hamo>  修好了我!
<jyfl987> 哼哼
<richardlxc> bot_hamo: 是百度蜘蛛？？
<bot_hamo>  hi! richardlxc
<bot_hamo>  践踏 : 代表主人践踏你！
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你发个回退符给他看看呢
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<jyfl987>  /r 也可一
 * hamo 我告诉你们bug在哪...
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 请教一个ubuntu10.10的grub2的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371401 系统ubuntu10.10，我的系统正常启动时的grub显示超时时间10秒。但是如果我在开机的过程中断电，再开机，grub就不再显示超时时间了，必须手动选择才能进入系统，请问如何超时自动进入系统。 我在、/etc/default/grub里已经设置了超时时间了 …
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<bot_hamo>  hi! ofan_
<sevk> bot_hamo:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<hamo> ofan_: 你找到了一个
 * hamo 算了，不玩了...
<pylaurent> 弱弱地问...sevk是机器人？   虽然待了一段时间但很多还是不了解
<iGnome> h҈a҈m҈o҈p҈i҈g҈
<ofan_> nnd 估计我要被freenode封了
<richardlxc> +1
<ofan_> 在vps上转个node.js玩玩
<ofan_> 顺便写个bot
<LeithWong> hamo: 觉得go　咋样
<jyfl987> pylaurent: 不全是 有时候也会人基合一
<richardlxc> what's wrong?
<ofan_> iGnome: 你妹
<ofan_> 我这排版又乱了
<hamo> LeithWong: 现在看来非常不错
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我的vps卡得不行
<iGnome> ofan_: 干嘛
<iGnome> h҈a҈m҈o҈p҈i҈g҈ h҈a҈m҈o҈p҈i҈g҈
<iGnome> 那正好
<ofan_> jyfl987: 买我空间吧
<jyfl987> ofan_: 不买 打算linode
<hamo> LeithWong: 当然因为刚刚release v1...bug很多
<pylaurent> jyfl987: thx～
<hamo> LeithWong: 但想法非常好
<xiaomo_> gtk 程序无法使用中文输入法.怎么回事. 环境变量里声明过GTK_IM_MODULE了。
<hamo> iGnome: ...
<ofan_> jyfl987: 啥？
<LeithWong> hamo: 都v1了　bug还很多么　说说有什么好玩的bug
<ofan_> jyfl987: 用我的多好
<hamo> LeithWong: 在32bit下有严重的内存管理问题
<iGnome> hamo: 果然很go嘛。版本这样加的。别人都是2位小数加的啊。
<jyfl987> ofan_: 有什么好的？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 稳定，速度也可以
<iGnome> ofan_: 说主要的
<jyfl987> ofan_: linode也稳定 东京机房速度更不用说
<iGnome> 说重点
<ofan_> jyfl987: 贵啊
<jyfl987> ofan_: 有什么贵的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你20多刀买个512m的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 是独享的 你那个呢
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我1.5G
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你是共享的
<ofan_> jyfl987: kvm的
<ofan_> 独享
<ofan_> 带swap
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我说你那个1.5G是多个vm的
<nyfair> 11区现在每月限制上传30g吧
<ofan_> jyfl987: 独享的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 就一个
<iGnome> f҈a҈n҈
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那怎么会比linode便宜呢
<jyfl987> ofan_: 肯定有猫腻
<ofan_> jyfl987: ramhost 自己看
<ofan_> la的kvm
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我说了linode很贵的
<piggybox> linode确实不便宜，不过性能很不错
<jyfl987> 你那个1.5G的比linode贵
<pylaurent> ofan_: linode 512M的  一个月20刀
<ofan_> pylaurent: 我1.5G, 1T流量，双核，不到20
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你这个机房那么远 我还是喜欢东京机房 毕竟自己爽啊
<ofan_> jyfl987: 对其他地方的来说，东京都算远的
<pylaurent> ofan_: 哪个？  虽然我也是喜欢京东的机房
<pylaurent> 日本的网速不是盖的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我给自己用的 当然是对我来说了
<ofan_> 用东京的不如用香港和新加坡的
<jyfl987> linode那个东京机房的速度我去我同事那体验了 真快
<ofan_> 新加坡的能到50ms以内
<jyfl987> 关键是买不到啊
<hn-xxy> 请问下你们这是在哪里啊？怎么又是东京又是新加坡香港的。
<jyfl987> 就像你这ramhost 动不动就soldout 我要加台机器怎么办呢 等他下一期？
<jianghu> -_-
<ofan_> jyfl987: 所以说买我的嘛
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这个我怕 我还是求稳
<ofan_> jyfl987: 怕啥
<ofan_> 我不折腾vps
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我前后买了不少这类产品了 现在不打算省那几百块钱了 我的时间跟精力不值那几百
<ofan_> jyfl987: 那就买呗
<ofan_> jyfl987: 要是不差钱，推荐买mediatemple的
<jyfl987> 不买
<ofan_> 他家vps出名的稳定
<jyfl987> 我还是考虑东京机房 日本人比新加坡人可靠点
<ofan_> 不过$50起步
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你为何不代理香港 新加坡的呢
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我不搞这个
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你的那机器有人买么 额
<ofan_> jyfl987: 买啥
<jyfl987> ofan_: 就你刚才说的1.5G的 卖出去过么
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 1G--U盘 制作双启动系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371404 准备程序： 1、Ultra ISO程序， 2、bootice.exe，（下载于：http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-04/34185.htm） 3、WINPE镜象文件, （本人采用了番茄花园的WINPE版本，而名声较大的老毛桃和大白菜网站的U盘启动工具程序都含有特洛伊木马，不得不放弃。） 4、ubunt …
<ofan_> jyfl987: 有买python空间的
<jyfl987> ofan_: ]
<jyfl987> ofan_: 不知道有没有卖物理设备机器的 自己写操作系统上去跑的那种
<richardlxc> ofan_: 买python空间干啥
<ofan_> richardlxc: 做站
<ofan_> jyfl987: softlayer
<jyfl987> ofan_: 还真有？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 独立主机
<jyfl987> ofan_: 关键是怎么管理呢？
<ofan_> jyfl987: half-managed ,给机器装个操作系统然后就没人管了
<ofan_> jyfl987: 最多让机房人员重启下机器
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这样 其实我觉得机房可以考虑弄个机械壁 + 摄像头 比如你要操作你的机器 从远程发个请求连上去以后 就会把机械壁移动到你的那个机器那 开始操作
<ofan_> ...
<ofan_> jyfl987: 装个linux,开机自动开一个kvm
<ofan_> jyfl987: softlayer最便宜的$119, 新加坡机房
<piggybox> 还行，提供一个客户portal让你干各种事
<jyfl987> ofan_: :-) 这些都要被云供应商给搞掉的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 还是搞个vps
<piggybox> jyfl987:  也许吧，不过现在搞云的也太多了，谁知道最后是什么样呢
<ofan_> ramhost有个Bug不太爽
<hamo> http://programming-motherfucker.com/
<sevk> hamo ⇪ t: Programming, Motherfucker - Do you speak it?
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<ofan_> vm里reboot网络就失效，得后台重启一遍
<adam8157> ...
<piggybox> ofan_:  kvm我隐约记得和xen比有个限制，不过忘记是什么了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：屏幕亮度调节问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371405 ubuntu11.04和win7的双系统，HP6535s的本。 进入ubuntu系统之后屏幕亮度很暗无法调节（一般power management里面应该有亮度调节，但是我这个里面没有）， 键盘调节也没用， 尝试安装了xbacklight之后，在terminal里面执行命令xbacklight -set 100，说No outputs ha …
<ofan_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1110_xenkvm&num=2
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Ubuntu 11.10: Xen vs. KVM vs. VirtualBox
<ofan_> xen连virtualbox都不如
<piggybox> 那个benchmark有bug：http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2011/11/29/baremetal-vs-xen-vs-kvm-redux/
<sevk> piggybox,啥网址y Baremetal vs. Xen vs. KVM — Redux – blog.xen.org
<ofan_> piggybox: kvm的缺点是没有pci-passthrough
<ofan_> 就没有图形加速
<ofan_> xen貌似可以
<piggybox> ofan_:  哦
<piggybox> ofan_:  多谢
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise热炒kvm
<ofan_> 不过貌似kvm有个啥SPICE
<MeaCulpa> Xen谁都不如，但是外面还是用的多...
<mayli> jj
<mayli> hello
<sevk> mayli, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<ofan_> 有人用debian/kfreebsd?
<yall> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD
<sevk> yall ⇪ t: Debian GNU/kFreeBSD - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hn-xxy> 请问下有人知道什么是linux box吗？
<mayli> time
<mayli> hn-xxy: a box run linux
<hn-xxy> mayli: 哦！那请问你知道dd if=dvd.iso of=/dev/sdb 是什么意思吗？
<darkx> hn-xxy: man dd
<hn-xxy> darkx: dd 命令吗？
<mayli> hn-xxy: 把镜像文件写入到第二个usb设备
<ayaka> 最近unix-center是不是出了什么问题了？
<hn-xxy> mayli: 哦！明白了。谢谢。那这和解压拷贝有区别吗？
<mayli> hn-xxy: 这个把文件系统都一起复制过去了，术语叫做dump
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu下的密钥环？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371407 我是刚装的ubuntu，但是不知道密钥环，我也没有设置，在一些论坛上找系统登录密码可以使默认密码，但是输入后也没有用，请问该怎么办？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tauke_wang — 2012-04-19 17:04
<hn-xxy> mayli: 哦！其实我是想做一个u盘安装镜像。可是目前系统是windows，没有dd命令。请问你有何好方法吗？
<ayaka> hn-xxy: ultroiso
<hn-xxy> ayaka: ultraiso用过了。提示完成后，选择usb启动屏幕只显示loading operation system 就不动了。
<ayaka> hn-xxy: 什么模式
<hn-xxy> ayaka: 你是说启动模式吗？usb-hdd+
<ayaka> hn-xxy: 写入是什么？
<hn-xxy> 刻录硬盘镜像
<hn-xxy> ayaka: 刻录硬盘镜像
<ayaka> hn-xxy: 那里也有像usb-hdd的选项，我要走了
<hn-xxy> ayaka:88
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请用Firefox Nightly的进来（关于H.264的） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371409 RT，现在Nightly支持H.264了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 牵牛星 — 2012-04-19 17:07
<richardlxc> 有没有办法查看qq好友的ip?
<hn-xxy> richardlxc: 你是windows吗？
<richardlxc> linux
<richardlxc> windows下有相关软件吗？
<richardlxc> 有知道的朋友麻烦 /msg 我，谢谢。
<hn-xxy> richardlxc: 你可以和她视频或者传文件，创建长连接通道即可。然后用netstat -an 去掉你已知的。
<richardlxc> o
<richardlxc> 这个办法，我也想过
<richardlxc> 在linux下没成功，通过发送信息
<richardlxc> 如果时间长的话，会成功吗？
<richardlxc> 网上有些软件，可以实现QQ好友IP查询，感觉那些软件不靠谱，如果有后门，就糟糕了
<richardlxc> 和putty门一样。
<hn-xxy> 发消息似乎时间太短。除非你用专业网络监控软件。
<richardlxc> 嗯
<richardlxc> 我有时间试试，谢谢你啊，hn-xxy:)
<hn-xxy> 而且，似乎想在QQ是把信息发往服务器中转的。所以你获取的除非是点对点，不然好像是腾讯服务IP
<hn-xxy> richardlxc: 呵呵！
<richardlxc> 那怎么样实现点对点呢？
<richardlxc> 如果我发送离线文件，貌似不行吧
<richardlxc> 发送信息，估计也不行，都是中转过的。
<hn-xxy> richardlxc: 视频、语音之类的都是点对点的。
<richardlxc> hn-xxy: 好的，谢谢你啊：）
<richardlxc> 得去吃饭了，饿死了.
<jiero> adaam:  你是？
<jiero> adam8157: 你的bot？
<adam8157> jiero: 不是
<^k^> 新 GNOME.Asia 2012 征集演讲者（最后一天啦！） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371414 大家好， GNOME.Asia 2012 将于2012年6月9日在香港城市大学召开。 关于此次大会的具体情况请看： http://2012.gnome.asia/ 本次大会正在征集演讲者，如有意愿请在此处报名： http://2012.gnome.asia/rfp/ 只剩一天啦，大家抓紧啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Destin …
<jiero> adam8157: lol GNOME Asia 2012.。。
<silverzhao> 郁闷，更新了 cairo-dock 到 3.0 版本，那个通知区域怎么变得那么大呀？有谁知道怎么调整吗？
<silverzhao> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117639
<adam8157> jiero: 刚有点忙 :)
<OT_mobile> 早~
<OT_mobile> ubuntu12.04啥时候出呢？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<woju> 诺基亚為什麼打死不做安卓手机？
<adam8157> woju: 诺基亚:"爷是老大, 用别人的系统? 丢不起那个人"
<woju> adam8157: 可是现在都快死了
<OT_mobile> lolz
<adam8157> woju: 现在的CEO是微软的人, 没办法
<jiero> woju: 因为android太烂？
<woju> OT_mobile: 查查就知道吧
 * adam8157 坚持meego多好的, 气死人
<jiero> adam8157: 哈哈
<jiero> adam8157: 因为旁边有个android有个iphone4s
<woju> jiero: 安卓烂但是用的人这么多
<OT_mobile> 官网没见到~
<jiero> woju: 赚不到钱又烂
<woju> OT_mobile: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=ubuntu12.04%E5%95%A5%E6%97%B6%E5%80%99%E5%87%BA&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&rsv_bp=0&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&n=2&inputT=9800
<^k^> woju ⇪ ti: 百度搜索_ubuntu12.04啥时候出
<jiero> woju: 做android就一定是拼硬件的，软件都几乎固定了
<Freebuilder> 上次见他们的安卓，安装软件直接就装上了，连口令都没有
<Freebuilder> 于是我直接拒绝了安卓系统！
<jiero> Freebuilder: 。。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 口令没用的意思哦。
<woju> jiero: 安卓现在有上千个版本，市场上都那么多了
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<Freebuilder> 不知道那系统是不是只有根帐户
<Freebuilder> 看他们平时用的都是高权帐户
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不是哦，是不让用根，只是所有的都可以在用户名义下使用
<Freebuilder> jiero, 什么意思？
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不是高权。而是放权。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我也说不清楚——
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不过手机装东西没有要密码的吧——没见过。。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 那也太不安全了，和 Win9x 一样了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 因为你作出自己的选择啊。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就算输入密码。你选择装不安全的也是不安全
<Freebuilder> jiero, 网页中没木马？
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我以为木马是只对浏览器的。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 木马、病毒不能自己装更多木马、病毒？
<jiero> Freebuilder: 每个系统都不一样。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 别人借我的手机呢？
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你就完了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你用什么手机？
<woju> jiero: 你用iphone?
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不是3G的平板当手机吧 :(
<jiero> woju: 不是。亲戚的
<Freebuilder> jiero, 最便宜的，黑白屏幕的诺基亚
<jiero> Freebuilder: 哦，有替换产品要上市了，还是黑白的呢。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 想换，就因为一直有安全顾虑才没换
<jiero> Freebuilder: nokia还有新的黑白手机产出了 $16售价
<woju> jiero: 我现在用的就是诺基亚黑白屏幕手机，冲一次电，晚上不关机，用7天
<jiero> woju: 打电话不？
<woju> jiero: 打的少
<jiero> woju: 打电话耗电多啊。
<jiero> woju: 肯定不开wifi，不开蓝牙。
<woju> jiero: 这个手机打电话实在，只是不能上网而已
<jiero> woju: 都是自己选的。
<woju> jiero: 专门给农村人用的
<jiero> woju: 关上那个，我的也可以待机，少量电话3天多。
<jiero> woju: Nokia的打电话都黑屏——作为话筒根本用电的还是芯片。
<Freebuilder> woju, 主要的不爽就是，信箱总是满了才提醒无空间接收新信息
<Freebuilder> woju, 不知道是哪B设计的，应该在百分之几十就提醒的
<jiero> Freebuilder: 哦。买3GB的扩展卡。
<woju> Freebuilder: 你的安卓手机还是黑白屏幕诺基亚？这个手机现在哪有人用
<Freebuilder> jiero, 没地插
<jiero> Freebuilder: symbian就是了吧。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 买个s30
<Freebuilder> woju, 我的手机只有电话和短信功能
<woju> chromium到现在都不能双击关闭窗口
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<jiero> woju: 是标签吧
<woju> jiero: 对
<Freebuilder> 据说李纳斯连手机都没有！
<jiero> woju: 双击——我问GNOME Shell 设计者，他们说双击不爽．
<woju> Freebuilder: 我也是今年才开始用手机
<woju> jiero: 太偏执了
<jiero> 但是又傻傻的让　ｎａｕｔｉｌｕｓ还是双击．．．
<jiero> ｌｏｌ
<jiero> 我也同意多数用户是笨蛋．
<jiero> 不过自己的理念都不连续算啥．
<woju> firefox真没用，这么多年，谷歌才一下子搞了个chrome就明显比chromium快
<jiero> chromium 确实比 chrome 快。
<jiero> lol
<woju> jiero: 没用chrome,只在win下有chrome，还是360极速浏览器
<Freebuilder> chrome 字太丑了
<woju> jiero: 360上个套子功能好多了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不算丑。
<jiero> woju: 我自己用的windows电脑上没装任何中国电脑公司制作的软件。
<woju> 这几年linux的字比以前好多了
<jiero> woju: 字体除外
<woju> jiero: 360杀毒和360浏览器还是很好用的
<jiero> woju: 用不着，我用微软的就行了
<woju> jiero: qq也比msn还用
<jiero> woju: 用不着。web的就够了
<woju> jiero: jiero 你用什么杀毒的？
<woju> jiero: 免费的还是花钱的？
<jiero> woju: 微软的
<jiero> woju: 微软的杀毒软件
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 手机要口令多麻烦哦
<jiero> woju: 不过没见过毒
<woju> jiero: 要钱吗？
<jiero> woju: 要正版windows验证
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 又不是天天装软件
<woju> jiero: 我也没怎么遇见毒，只上几个网站一般
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你不明白，现在只有广告机才能卖出去
<woju> jiero: 你出国多少年了？
<jiero> Freebuilder: windows/mac/ios/android全都是广告机
<jiero> Freebuilder: 它们全是广告
<jiero> woju: 5
<jiero> 6
<silverzhao> quit
<jiero> Freebuilder: 装软件简单？因为是广告机，所以要让广告生效容易些
<jiero> Freebuilder: 所以有些国家更脑惨——说不准在电视广告说，find us on Facebook或者avaiable on iOS之类的——什么妨碍正常竞争，这个社会本来就是这样设计的。
<richardlxc> 有没有hack之类的channel?
<mayli> richardlxc: 你若要是问，就永远得不到回答
<woju> 有没有谁通读了linux内核或者windows的内核？
<mayli> woju: linus
<richardlxc> mayli: 呵呵，可以filter /msg alis list *hack*
<woju> mayli: 我以前看到好像这个世界上唯一读懂某些大软件代码的只有一个人
<mayli> woju: linus
<woju> mayli: 就他一个人，他可不能死
<richardlxc> mayli: nan kai
<mayli> richardlxc: ...
<mayli> richardlxc: 没穿斗篷
<richardlxc> mayli: 赶紧穿上:)
<mayli> richardlxc: 没有的，我一般没啥影响和谐的语言
 * woju 有没有谁能在linux内核中装后门不被发现？
<richardlxc> mayli: 貌似#emacs中的人都带斗篷
<richardlxc> mayli: 我也没看到他们说一些破话和谐的言论
<mayli> woju: 你咋不说在最初的c编译器李放后门。。。
<mayli> richardlxc: 习惯吧，我这个还可以用来看自己ip。。
<richardlxc> mayli: :)
<woju> mayli: 是阿，用汇编？
<richardlxc> mayli: 貌似很长,ipv6地址
<mayli> woju: 最初的二进制编译器
<mayli> richardlxc: 所以说可以方便查询，传文件，ssh什么的
<mayli> richardlxc: 老ctcp干嘛
<richardlxc> mayli: 在外网貌似不能吧
<richardlxc> mayli: 外网可以ssh user@ipv6吗
<mayli> richardlxc: universial uniq ip
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs怎么让所有标签都显示出来阿? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371420 emacs 有一个不方便的地方,不知道怎么设置? emacs 安装了tabbar插件,可以在emacs显示标签(像浏览器上面的标签). 但是有一个问题, 启动emacs的时候,这些标签是全部显示的. 主要点击了一个文件, 这些标签就不见了. 需要用M-left 等快捷键找出来 …
<richardlxc> mayli: :)
<mayli> richardlxc: 至少可以从vps连回来
<woju> ipv6会不会让数据量变大？
<richardlxc> mayli: 用的ipv6?
<mayli> woju: address is longer
<mayli> richardlxc: yes
<richardlxc> mayli: ok:)
<woju> mayli: 数据量会变大百分之多少？
<richardlxc>  /ctcp richardlxc version
<richardlxc> :)
<mayli> woju: 8/1400 --> 64/1400
<woju> mayli: 这个应该会浪费不少的带宽
<mayli> richardlxc: ERC
<richardlxc> mayli: yeah:)
<mayli> woju: 这个是用来解决某个问题的，必然会在一些方面有不足
<mayli> richardlxc: 你不是通过IP看出来我的位置的？
<richardlxc> mayli: yes,only ip:)
<mayli> richardlxc: 我猜也是。。。
<richardlxc> mayli:猜什么？
<drongh> 大家好
<^k^> drongh, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<drongh> 第一次来ubuntu的irc，呵呵。
<OT_mobile> hello drongh
<drongh> 最近的12.04感觉很完美了。
<drongh> 前段时间玩gentoo，现在有个疑问，ubuntu下，/etc里的目录谁有详细说明的
<richardlxc> 在过几天就出了
<richardlxc> drongh: 都是些配置文件
<drongh> ubuntu的不大好搞清楚，封装的太好了
<drongh> 在gentoo下，官方的手册很详细，但是ubuntu的就不大清楚。
<drongh> 我在/boot/grub/grub.cnf
<drongh> 这个文件和其他的grub。conf不一样，是个脚本
<richardlxc> 其实不要搞清楚，一般把vim搞熟悉，然后/etc/下边的配置文件，需要修改就用
<drongh> 我现在用的是emacs了，为了学python。
<richardlxc> vim下也可以
<richardlxc> 装个插件，自动补全
<richardlxc> 自动缩进
<drongh> 开始就这个，没想换了，现在习惯了。
<richardlxc> 嗯
<richardlxc> 我也用emacs:)
<drongh> 以后可以长来这里了，高手很多啊，呵呵。
 * yall Use-Emacs
<richardlxc> 多多交流:)
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<drongh> 最近emacs上了24,感觉真方便。
<richardlxc> 我还用23
<drongh> emacs里的python模式有几个bug，24虽然是开发版，但是很稳定。
<drongh> 这个可以语音吗
<richardlxc> 不可以的
<jiong> 下班咯~愉快的一天又毕业了。
<richardlxc> 爽
<jiong> 呵呵`
<jiong> ：）
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • dell N4110安装了ubuntu11.10系统风扇不停的转 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371431 dell N4110安装了ubuntu11.10系统风扇不停的转 是什么原因，该怎么处理啊！！？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhsi — 2012-04-19 19:25
 * Cherrot 玩来玩去 还是hedgewars最有趣 :D
 * yall 玩来玩去 还是OGame最有趣
<Cherrot> yall: 网游？
<quanru> 是啥
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟就求教，，，，如何将code上传到GAE，用的python…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371432 GAE的文档看的我很郁闷和纠结，我真心是个小白。。。想折腾下，感觉能力差太多，，，，请赐教Talk lzfei1124#####gmail.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzfei1124 — 2012-04-19 19:46
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆怪
<hamo> roylez_: .
<hamo> roylez_: 归位了？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 欢迎加入 Xfce 中文邮件列表 xfce-i18n-cn@xfce.org 讨论问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371434 xianhao (haobug) 的提议有了成果，Nick Schermer 为我们建立了此列表。 欢迎大家在上面讨论 Xfce 的相关问题！ 在 https://mail.xfce.org/mailman/listinfo/xfce-i18n-cn 页面上加入。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chipong — 2012-04-19 20:13
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac315319
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】小猫帮你按摩胸部 - Acfun
<roylez_> hamo: 网络不好...
<roylez_> hamo: 偶尔抽风
<roylez_> hamo: 我担心今天晚上11点的会开不了...
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥开不了？
<roylez_> hamo: skype打不进去...
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac329171
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【年度最强国产吐槽神作】2012末日之战！ - Acfun
<hamo> roylez_: 那就不开了呗...
<Cherrot> 论坛访问慢了好多啊
<Cherrot> roylez_: 原来是用skype开会啊
<Cherrot> roylez_: 到时候skype骚扰你行么？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你以后不想上irc就可以
<Cherrot> roylez_: .
<Cherrot> roylez_: 不见面的开会效率高么？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 显然不高
<Cherrot> roylez_: 果断打消了我的念头
<tsui> 求助
<tsui> The sparse module API is not stable yet. To use it anyway, please define the EIGEN_YES_I_KNOW_SPARSE_MODULE_IS_NOT_STABLE_YET preprocessor token.
<tsui> 请问这个该怎么办:(
<Cherrot> tsui: 这个常量好好玩啊
<tsui> 想编译稀疏矩阵，要启用这个
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac313034
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 如何瞬间改变你的心情 - Acfun
<tsui> 我试了 #define  EIGEN_YES_I_KNOW_SPARSE_MODULE_IS_NOT_STABLE_YET 1 都不行
<Cherrot> tsui: 我不知道预处理器常量在哪定义 对C/C++好陌生
<tsui> 这是我在编译时的错误提示
<tsui> ChanServ:: 还是谢谢了
<hamo> tsui: 传  -DEIGEN_YES_I_KNOW_SPARSE_MODULE_IS_NOT_STABLE_YET  给gcc
<tsui> <Cherrot> 还是谢谢 了
<tsui> 我试试啊
<tsui> 不行，这样还是不行
<tsui> 有人知道怎么办吗？？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac329141
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【瞄片】老大，要不要来根雪茄？ - Acfun
<roylez_> hamo: 你怎么能无视我发的视频链接呢...
<hamo> roylez_: 没在家...无法福利...
<Cherrot> hamo: 就是在gcc命令前加这个token?
<hamo> Cherrot: 不是，是个gcc的参数
<tsui> 是一个库里的
<tsui> 那个库全部都是头文件，只要放在标准路径就能用了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席竟然发萌视频了~
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac329063
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 刘小亮 又来了哦~ - Acfun
<houge> 貌似12.04里面无法自定义lightdm的背景
<Cherrot> roylez_: 报复社会……
<Cherrot> tsui: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7517318/how-can-i-initialize-a-sparsevector-in-eigen 这里就是一个 #define……
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ t: c++ - How can I initialize a SparseVector in Eigen - Stack Overflow
<ayaka> 你们能登陆unix-center.net的主机吗，最近出了什么问题啊?
<tsui> ^k^::还是没有解决……
<^k^> tsui, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍬ 
<summershyn> 有人在么？
<summershyn> 有没有在长沙的大神
<Cherrot> summershyn: 神貌似不在啊
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328704
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 妹子，你能在弱智点吗？ - Acfun
<soiamso> houge: 追求的效果就是基本不能订制，视觉元素
<tsui> 他用的是向量，我要用矩阵，代码我都是用的手册上的
<tsui> 结果是编译不成
<tsui> ：（
<houge> soiamso: 确实，现在的Ubuntu定制的地方越来越少，鸡肋的东西越来越多
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 联想笔记本idealpadY570N系列的驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371444 最近刚入手了一台idealpadY570N，但是装上ubuntu之后，发现显卡的驱动联网情况下也没有找到，难道是因为这款机器的显卡太新，没有出驱动吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 titianyang — 2012-04-19 20:45
<soiamso> houge: 偏向于更容易编写小部件，而且融合到主界面
<houge> soiamso: 其实仔细观察我才发现，定制比较自如的xfce和lxde比较多。kde也不错。
<Cherrot> roylez_: 怎么都奔着看底裤去的
<roylez_> Cherrot: 长相都还行啊，可脑子都是从猪身上移植的
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328572
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 老子他喵的在睡觉啊 - Acfun
<Cherrot> roylez_: 嗯  我见过的女屌丝起码都没有这么菜的
<gfrog> roylez_: 坏人
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<roylez_> gfrog: ...
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙你可算来了，正愁没乐子呢
 * gfrog 下午出去瞎逛，晚上得补工作啦。。。 T_T
<user8888> 现在这个不知道怎么样
<freeayu> 发现，这里经常成为闲聊的地方
<gfrog_working> roylez_: 哼。
<user8888> 有什么好东西聊？
<roylez_> gfrog_working: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328428
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 看！有一只八哥在唱神曲 - Acfun
<jianghu> freeayu: 都喜欢闲聊
<gfrog_working> roylez_: 又是昨天那个。。。
<jianghu> 优势见呗
<roylez_> gfrog_working: ...
<hamo> gfrog_working: ...
<jianghu> 有时间
<freeayu> 我也喜欢闲聊。可是时间不允许
<user8888> test
<^k^> user8888, .. ..  ㍬ 
<jianghu> freeayu: 对嘛
<user8888> 目前的这个版本的Miranda应该没有问题了
<hamo> roylez_: 加capcha去吧...
<roylez_> hamo: 11点要开会呢... sametime挂不上了，重新编译 aur/libpurple-meanwhile 去了
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 妈的不知道那个二货怎么把networkmanager都加到依赖里面去了
<tsui> 问题解决了，还真是奇怪，要把#define EIGEN_YES_I_KNOW_SPARSE_MODULE_IS_NOT_STABLE_YET
<tsui> 放到文件开始处
<Cherrot> tsui: 你放到哪了？
<tsui> ^k^::
<tsui> 原来我是：#include ... 然后再#define ...的
<tsui> 那样不行
<Cherrot> 哦
<tsui> 要 #define ... 再#include ...才行，还要加using namespace Eigen
<tsui> 这个库还真奇怪
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327213
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 【瞄片】你个吃货 吃就吃吧还出声 要不要这么香啊 - Acfun
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席萌化了 :D
<Cherrot> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327210
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y 【关于地沟油的故事】句句经典的遗嘱 - Acfun
<Cherrot> roylez_: 错了 是 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326690
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y 最给力恶作剧事与愿违 - Acfun
<jiero> Cherrot: 萌化。
<Cherrot> jiero: :D
<jiero> Cherrot: 我被要求找工作
<jiero> roylez 给我个工作吧
<Cherrot> jiero: wow
<Cherrot> jiero: seriously?
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩
<roylez_> jiero: 救不了你
<Cherrot> jiero: 去大学当英语老师吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 比如我们这 :D
<Cherrot> jiero: 我这的专业英语老师一直缺人呢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 离散数学的老师在上课时宣传libreoffice http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371445 终于碰到一个用非PPT课件的老师 统计信息: 发表于 由 kwong — 2012-04-19 21:08
<mao> 有谁做过pcap编程，谁知道，怎么得到data_link的头部的长度，还是根据每一种数据链路由用户自己定义
<mao> 看tcpdump的代码，还没有找到是怎么弄得
<jiero> roylez_ 我无可救药了
<roylez_> jiero: 你有神器小袋袋
<jiero> roylez_ ？
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠的
<jiero> roylez_ 百宝袋没有
<MeaCulpa_> 上海家乐福...
<MeaCulpa_> 法国人店不能去阿不能去
<MeaCulpa_> 油鱼当银鳕鱼卖
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .................
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 香港70年代油鱼吃死人的
<MeaCulpa_> 这个事件的粉刺之处在于，银鳕鱼本身和鳕鱼也没关系...
<MeaCulpa_> 油鱼是冒牌货的冒牌货了
<MeaCulpa_> s/粉刺/讽刺
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 估计Scott吃过真正的鳕鱼
<MeaCulpa_> Chip n' Fish
<mayli> mao: by guess
<jiero> Cherrot: ...
<jiero> Cherrot: 几个面试了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 就腾讯一个 ，要是录了就去了，不想折腾了……
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 之前还有上海汉得来学校招实习  不太想去:)
<mao> mayli: 猜？不太明白
<soiamso> Cherrot: 去腾讯 写游戏？
<mayli> mao: 你用的哪个函数获得的包？
<Cherrot> soiamso: 把我安排在了后台开发  对应于Web方向的  还不知道有没有录取，等待通知
<mayli> mao: 加filter了么？
<mao> mayli: 加了
<mayli> mao: 那你获得应该是已知什么类型的包了吧，然后读取Ip头的标志然后再switch呗
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。搞定 web qq 把
<jiero> Cherrot: 简单的写个脚本，可以直接截图。
<Cherrot> jiero: :)  先走啦 bye
<jiero> 。。。
<mao> mayli: 我用的是"ip and tcp",是不是得知道data_link头部的长度才能找到ip头部的地址
<nihui> ChanServ: 上海？
<nihui> ...
<mao> mayli: 我不知道怎么得到ip的头部地址
<soiamso> mao: 为什么又开始抓器包来了？
<mao> soiamso: ==！，想要从网卡直接抓包然后分析
<mao> soiamso: 闲着没事干
<soiamso> mao: ipfilter  ？
<mayli> mao: 判断是IP包，然后IP的SRC/DST的位置是固定的，google ip header
<hamo> mao: wireshark
<mao> soiamso: 嗯
<mayli> mao: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4     ->Header
<^k^> mayli ⇪ t: IPv4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mayli> mao: SRC(96) DST(128)
<hamo> adam8157 我才想起来，融科的饭卡还在我这呢
<adam8157> hamo: 有钱么里头
<hamo> adam8157 忘了..好像不多了...不过卡不是还有押金呢么
<adam8157> hamo: 押金30
<hamo> adam8157 这么多啊...
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: 开会中？
<mao> mayli: 谢谢啦
<roylez_> hamo: 才10点呢...
<mayli> mao: fine
 * mayli 我病了
 * mayli 怎么办?浑身上下疼+没有精神+嗓子咳
<alvin_rxg> 這是求愛信號麼？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu登录时自动启动文档查看器和Audacious,怎么回事? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371450 xubuntu版本是11.10. 登录时会启动evincePDF阅读器，和音乐软件Audacious，怎么回事? PS:我没有保存会话，~/.config/autostart中没有相关项,而且只有这一个用户会启动，root用户登录时不会。怎么回事啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 h …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: http://www.cfs.gov.hk/tc_chi/whatsnew/whatsnew_fa/whatsnew_fa_07_oilfish.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 食物安全中心
<aaa> ddd
<aaa> 这是什么地方
<aaa> 我的天哪
<gotmilk> 有人吗
<^k^> gotmilk, .. ..  ㍮ 
<snoop_fy> gotmilk: 这里有个活的
<gotmilk> 你是那里的？
<gotmilk> 哈哈
<snoop_fy> gotmilk: 地球人。。。
<gotmilk> 我晕
<gotmilk> 呵呵
<snoop_fy> gotmilk: 想喝牛奶
<gotmilk> 呵呵  这只是因为一个很牛逼的人的nickname 所以就用了
<imadper> 这个怎么办呀, 无线不能用了: http://paste.ubuntu.com/936946/
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 0 A.D游戏登陆Ubuntu12.04软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371451 0 A.D是类似帝国时代的游戏。我机器玩起来那鼠标延迟的要命，不知是不是没有独显的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-04-19 22:24
<imadper> 表示网上的方法都是骗人的
<snoop_fy> imadper: 是不是你的硬件开关被你给关了?
<imadper> snoop_fy: 物理开关怎么点都么反映
<imadper> snoop_fy: 但是灯的颜色是开着的
<snoop_fy> imadper: 我也没见过这个情况，很久没折腾了，台式机没有硬件开关
<gotmilk> 不知道  我以前用过 现在就一个bt5 和win7 不过bt5是基于ubuntu11.10
<imadper> snoop_fy: 恩, 多谢~
<Guest16881> 該文件已經進行防盜鏈接保護  是個什麼意思？
<snoop_fy> imadper: http://pastebin.com/tpEY7MPK 不知道是不是你的情况 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10812226#post10812226
<gotmilk> Guest16881:ss
<snoop_fy> Guest16881: 就是叫你别偷。。。
<imadper> snoop_fy: 多谢~ 我去看看~
<Guest16881> ....
<gotmilk> 大家用的是gnome 还是kde？
<snoop_fy> gotmilk: 很久没用了，以前xfce和kde比较多
<soiamso> Guest16881:  你偷什么了
<hoxily> http://tech.gmw.cn/2012-04/19/content_3994830.htm
<^k^> hoxily,啥网址y 德国动物园诞生奇丑鹦鹉遭父母遗弃(图)(1)_科技频道_光明网
<imadper> snoop_fy: 多谢~
<snoop_fy> imadper: 有用不?
<imadper> snoop_fy: 要重启, 我正编译内核呢, 先等等再试~~
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • thinkpad e40 安装ubuntu12.04 beta2 无线不能连网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371457 无线状态为打开的，可以搜到无线网络，但就是不能连接。 求解…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 i m kratos — 2012-04-19 22:45
<nuc> 你好
<nuc> 有高手在吗
<nuc> 请教一个问题
<nuc> 在ubuntu下无法开启和关闭蓝牙，只能切到win下开启和关闭？
<samson-cn> nuc: 你安装蓝牙模块了嘛?
<nuc> 装了呀，用win打开蓝牙后，在ubuntu里能用
<samson-cn> nuc: ??你是说虚拟机?还是什么情况?
<nuc> 但是在win里关闭蓝牙后，进入ubuntu后不能打开蓝牙
<nuc> 不是虚拟机，我装到双系统
<nuc> 切换系统都需要关机重新启动的
<samson-cn> nuc: 俺哈,和我以前使用的microsoft的鼠标一样
<samson-cn> nuc: 我不用蓝牙,抱歉了.呵呵
<nuc> 有高手能解决吗？
<nuc> 在ubuntu下无法开启和关闭蓝牙，只能切到win下开启和关闭？，用win打开蓝牙后，在ubuntu里能用
<nuc>  但是在win里关闭蓝牙后，进入ubuntu后不能打开蓝牙
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1ds45f8vnc0j.jpg
<Ivan-H> 这个好看
<hamo> roylez_: 大晚上的
<roylez_> hamo: 鉴定项链啊
 * kenifanying 买个vps自己搭 vpn/ssh代理好还是直接买个vpn/ssh代理？ 有哪家比较好的vpn/ssh代理？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 自己搭
<kenifanying> soiamso, 哪家的 vps推荐个？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 选快的 yardvps , burst.net,
<kenifanying> soiamso, 不知道是自己搭的多还是直接买的多？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 如果还要做些开发的话，买vps 实际点
<kenifanying> soiamso, 学习阶段，谈不上开发，……
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/genius-wizard-wireless-ring-mouse-rings-wireless-touch-mouse-36-99-about-280.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y Genius 精灵 Wireless Ring Mouse 戒指型 无线触控鼠标　$36.99（约￥280） » 什么值得买
<kenifanying> soiamso, 我了解得比较少，vps主要就想用来翻墙，还可以做什么比较有序的东东？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 也可以搭个vps 然后 找另外一个人分账
<kenifanying> soiamso, 比较有趣
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: vps 是啥應該知道咯，那就應該知道它能幹嘛的
<hamo> roylez_: 好贵..
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 就是一个类似虚拟机……
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 应该木有说错吧？
<roylez_> hamo: 现在海购不方便了，否则真相买一个
<soiamso> kenifanying: 个人网站，wifi 的 radius服务器，代码版本管理
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 那就得了，一個遠程的機器。你想讓它幹嘛就幹嘛
<roylez_> hamo: 笔记本绝配
<soiamso> roylez_: 一切对人民有利的东西，D都反对
<roylez_> soiamso: 一切有利奴隶的东西，主子都反对
<hamo> roylez_: 确实不错...
<hamo> roylez_: 要买算我一个
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 你付双倍钱
<hamo> roylez_: 。。。
<mao> typedef u_int (*if_printer)(const struct pcap_pkthdr *, const u_char *);
<mao> 这条语句什么意思啊
 * kenifanying 直接买ssh/vpn，有哪家推荐的？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 没有那家好的所以不推荐
<soiamso> mao: if_printer 是一个函数指针， typedef 部分不明白
<kenifanying> soiamso, 你也是自己买的 vps？
<mao> soiamso: 哦，我在看tcpdump怎么得到数据链路头部长度的，实在是难懂啊
<soiamso> kenifanying: 买过ssh, 因为很多不可控原因，比burst.net 还要差，卖家可能超卖，也有可能是服务器跟你自己的线路不配合
<alvin_rxg> Title: BurstNET® - A World-Wide Leader in Web Hosting & Internet Solutions (@ burst.net)
<mao> soiamso: 我再看看吧
<mao> soiamso: 谢啦
<kenifanying> soiamso, Thanks！
<ryanwy_> VPN的话 killwall.com 好像不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Wall (@ killwall.com)
<kenifanying> ryanwy_, 我看看
<kenifanying> soiamso, linode VPS 这个口碑貌似不错，有没用过？
<Ivan-H> t
<soiamso>  kenifanying è´µ
<samson-cn> mao: 那是省事的方式,也就是把两条命令变为一条
<mao> samson-cn: 逗号表达式？
<Ivan-H> DD-wrt,然后autovpn
<Ivan-H> 翻啊翻啊
<samson-cn> mao: 是一种简化格式
<samson-cn> mao: 为了不用每次都打(*if_printer)(const struct pcap_pkthdr *, const u_char *)创建
<samson-cn> mao: 我没给他顶以为u_int
<mao> samson-cn:哦， 谢谢；）
<samson-cn> mao: 这样以后就可以直接使用u_int来定义了
<alvin_rxg> typedef 是從左往右的吧？
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 恩,我也在奇怪这个问题
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 本来以为是C语言,但是里面又加了const变量.搞得有点晕呼
<alvin_rxg> 看不懂的就踢了
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 精辟!
<alvin_rxg> typedef is used to define new data type names to make a program more readable to the programmer
<knownbad> 屁精
<madper> 有人用过hostapd吗?
<felixonmars> madper: 用过
<mayli> fuc
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 大媽病了啊？
 * mayli 我病了
<doa> 编译的时候出现这个是什么原因啊
<doa> muldi3
<doa> In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:25,
<doa>                  from /home/doa/下载/gcc-2.95.2/gcc/libgcc2.c:41:
<doa> /usr/include/features.h:323: bits/predefs.h: ?????????
<doa> /usr/include/features.h:356: sys/cdefs.h: ?????????
<doa> /usr/include/features.h:388: gnu/stubs.h: ?????????
<alvin_rxg> doa: 請用 英語 local
<JuncoJet> yo
<^k^>  06:14
<woju> 有个问题描述不出来，有口无言
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-20
<kingbo> 早
<gehaowu> https://github.com/andreasgal/B2G
<MeaCulpa> .
<woju> bash高手长什么样一般？
<woju> 是不是一般都是浓眉大眼？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 这里有bash高手么
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你是不是？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 像辣B小新？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 显然不是...
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你的做哪行的？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 不过我肩膀还算强壮，bash一下伤害挺大
<MeaCulpa> woju: unix tester
<woju> MeaCulpa: 哦，不大懂这个
<MeaCulpa> woju: 恩，其实我也不太懂...
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你觉得shell会过时吗？
<qmake> MeaCulpa: 主要做什么呀
 * woju weechat明显没有irssi好用，和明显
 * woju 用户体验差别很明显
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<woju> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=shell%E8%BF%87%E6%97%B6&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&rsv_bp=0&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&inputT=2400
<woju> 这个问题几乎没有人关注
<roylez> iGnome: 神
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<gfrog> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<gfrog> roylez, 坏人！
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1ds5d5do2j9j.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 基哇
<roylez> gfrog: 对不起，忘了还有基蛙呢
<adam8157> roylez: 尼玛
 * gfrog 感冒啦，在家趴窝
<roylez> adam8157: 上班看，毫无压力
<MeaCulpa> woju: 不会
<MeaCulpa> qmake: 装机器
<adam8157>  gfrog 可怜 伤病缠身啊
<woju> MeaCulpa: 为什么？
<qmake> MeaCulpa: 装服务器？
<MeaCulpa> woju: bash 1x年了
<gfrog> adam8157, 昨天下午出去可能得瑟冻着了
<MeaCulpa> qmake: 虚拟机
<qmake> MeaCulpa: 哦 明白了
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙在趴窝孵基蛋？ adam8157
<gfrog> roylez, 坏人坏人
<MeaCulpa> woju: bash 1x 年，ksh 20年， awk和sed进20年，大部分coreutils进20蔫了
<adam8157> roylez: jiaoji冻着了
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你看他们过时了么...
<roylez> gfrog: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/661fd425b338b9b0d972/460
<MeaCulpa> woju: dos6.22 也快20年了，MS Dos微软还在往里面不停的加命令
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1ds53r75s8kj.jpg
 * woju http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=vim%E8%BF%87%E6%97%B6&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&rsv_bp=0&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&inputT=2591
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你现在是windows么
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1ds4zwhohyhj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<woju> MeaCulpa: windows自带的dos是不是假dos?
<MeaCulpa> woju: 不是
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你跑跑这个： for /f "usebackq delims=|" %f in (`dir /b "c:\program files" ^| findstr /i microsoft`) do echo %f
<MeaCulpa> 连cmd.exe都在进化了，windows NT开始，都能写这样的脚本了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 看不懂这个
<MeaCulpa> 除了进程控制，不比bash差太多了
<MeaCulpa> 连微软都把shell武装到牙齿了，说明不会过时嘛
<woju> MeaCulpa: 感觉都是一些黑客在用这些
<woju> MeaCulpa: 平常人没几个用dos的
 * MeaCulpa 没见过黑客，广州老黑多些
<MeaCulpa> 下一百部AV你改名字就需要了...
<MeaCulpa> 需求还是有的~~
<woju> MeaCulpa: ??
 * woju 只看人体艺术
 * MeaCulpa 只看动作片和科教片
<^X^> MeaCulpa:爱情动作片。
<qmake> 我表示名字乱的才像爱情动作片
<MeaCulpa> Barbie Girl
<hamo> adam8157:  XX早...
<hamo> roylez: 主席早...
<adam8157> hamo: 壕早
<hamo> iGnome: 神早...
<MeaCulpa> 中华大蟾蜍早
<hamo> MeaCulpa 早..
<gfrog> hamo, ..
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙早...
<^X^> 。。。。。
<woju> 有个问题表达不出来
<woju> gnome点下面的长方形小窗口时候，不能正常切换，这个是怎么回事，chromium和gnome-terminal
<woju> 这些就是细节，linux太失败了
<woju> http://www.google.com.hk/webhp?hl=zh-CN&sourceid=cnhp#hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&site=webhp&source=hp&q=shell%E8%BF%87%E6%97%B6&oq=shell%E8%BF%87%E6%97%B6&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_nf=1&gs_l=hp.3...2016.3718.0.4197.6.6.0.0.0.0.160.627.0j4.4.0.E99DD5-a3B4&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=ab3b1e97d29b660c
<woju> 网上只有我一个在关注这个问题
<guodongbin> sql loader 怎么判断源文件的列数，不匹配就报异常
 * gfrog 折腾fetchmail
 * woju 有没有用mutt的?mutt这么多快捷键鬼记得住阿
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) woju
<MeaCulpa> http://my.xcar.com.cn/album/friend_image.php?uid=4165660&aid=2278486&iid=7255115
<MeaCulpa> 我擦这是哪个寺
 * woju (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez 
<woju> MeaCulpa: 这个和尚肯定勃起了
<MeaCulpa> http://my.xcar.com.cn/album/friend_image.php?uid=4165660&aid=2278486&iid=7255101
<MeaCulpa> woju: 某些高僧可以射精再吸回去的
<MeaCulpa> XCar太邪恶了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 佛祖的本意是给那些没有性功能的人一个生活的场所，结果现在吸引了很多好吃懒做的人
<woju> MeaCulpa: 性功能没有的人，有的不长头发胡子似乎
 * gfrog 把mbox改成maildir去， cc adam8157 
<iGnome> woju: nnnd 那佛法无边，如何解释。就是把群众都阉割了？
<adam8157> gfrog: good choice
<iGnome> 这扯的家伙。该踢。
<gfrog> adam8157, mbox慢的真可以
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙真奥特
<gfrog> roylez, mbox是从thunderbird那里继承过来的，换mutt了一直没改。。。
<woju> iGnome: 和尚是古代的心理咨询师
<hamo> adam8157: http://wallpaper.pickywallpapers.com/htc-wildfire/preview/half-life-2-cute-hug-art.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 这又是啥 看不懂
<hamo> roylez: http://wallpaper.pickywallpapers.com/htc-wildfire/preview/half-life-2-cute-hug-art.jpg
<woju> iGnome: 宗教从业人员都是心理咨询师，不过要有好的技术
<roylez> hamo: 挪鸡鸭中国区利润降了70%，呵呵
 * imadper 
 * imadper 主席一句话, 把hamo给说走了...
<hamo> adam8157: http://imgur.com/TI6dT
<adam8157> hamo: 不好好上班 该踢
<imtxc> imadper: 早。
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 http://imgur.com/a/fn1EB  一人送你们一个
<roylez> iGnome: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/19/1734601.html
<imtxc> hamo: 那是个sha
<hamo> imtxc: 移动硬盘
<gfrog> adam8157, 蛋蛋用procmail嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: no web端filter
<roylez> hamo: 没得赢天朝？
<gfrog> adam8157, 。。。
<imtxc> 里面两个 是雷管么？
<hamo> roylez: ?
<hamo> adam8157: http://imgur.com/nwX3P
<roylez> hamo: made in xxx
<imadper> imtxc: 早
 * gfrog 木有弄明白换了Maildir之后procmail怎么写
<adam8157> hamo: 忙呢
<imadper> imtxc: 本来七点想去实验室, 结果外面暴雨, 天都是黑的, 我就继续睡了..
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...
<imtxc> imadper: 实验室？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩
<roylez> gfrog: 渣渣，要哥教你不？
<imtxc> imadper: 研究皮鞋新用途么
<gfrog> roylez, @@ 要！
<roylez> gfrog: DEFAULT=$HOME/.mail/inbox/
<roylez> gfrog: 够明白了不？
<imadper> imtxc: 研究怎么样让 imtxc直接把皮鞋吃进去~ :D
<imtxc> ///
<imtxc> kick imadper
<gfrog> roylez, 为神马俺生成的maildir里木有inbox？ 只有cur/new/tmp仨目录？
<imadper> imtxc: 你没帽子...
<hamo> gfrog 祝你在折腾的道路上越走越远...lol
<roylez> gfrog: 你的路径怎么写的啊
<gfrog> hamo, 。。。。
<roylez> gfrog: cur/new/tmp的上级目录才是你的inbox
<gfrog> roylez, ~/Maildir
<gfrog> roylez, 然后里头就是这仨文件，加上一坨坨.xxx的邮箱
<gfrog> roylez, 哦，那懂了，之前的inbox就指向~/Maildir了对吧
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> roylez, mutt里还需要 set mbox这个选项么?
<roylez> gfrog: set mbox_type=Maildir
<roylez> gfrog: 其他都一样了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog> roylez, 哦，了解
<mayli> k
<MeaCulpa> maildir
<adam8157> roylez: 使用某软件成瘾怎么形容 (英文
<hamo> roylez: 主席，我想学ruby...
<gehaowu> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: control
<adam8157> imtxc: hah?
 * gfrog oops 看起来原来的邮件信息还是丢了。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 比如 mutt 控。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 中式英语...
<imtxc> vim 控 etc..
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们北京要招搁售前,有人选速度发来啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 有 有有
<roylez> adam8157: addicted
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆...
<freeflying> imtxc: ä½ ?
<roylez> adam8157: 文艺青年，给你看一篇 http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/19/1734246.html
<freeflying> roylez: 乃居然看文学城
<imtxc> freeflying: 售前是干啥。。
<freeflying> roylez: 太反动了
<roylez> freeflying: ....我是主席好不好，反对我的都是反动 lol
<freeflying> lol
<OTiux> @@
<adam8157> freeflying: 售前? 销售?
<hamo> roylez: 要翻墙？
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊
<gehaowu> :-D1元/月SSH帐号...不能看视频有没有人要啊
<MeaCulpa> gehaowu: 一年我给你10元，rmb
<MeaCulpa> gehaowu: 砍掉你2元
<imtxc> gehaowu: ...ofan活不了了。
<MeaCulpa> lol
 * adam8157 我果然是技术/猎头双栖
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，拽了是不
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫蛋蛋拽死了，你要加油啊
<hamo> adam8157: 又卖人了？
 * MeaCulpa 500强！ 100年！ 有人来不~~~
<adam8157> hamo: 没,
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<hamo> MeaCulpa lol
<hamo> MeaCulpa 外企中的国企啊
<Cherrot> Ubuntu默认在runlevel2下启动，启动时除了 /etc/rc2.d 下的S开头脚本会自动启动外，还有哪里的启动项会自动启动呢？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 嘛公司？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 蛤蟆乱说话, 踢他
<Inode_LF> hello
<imtxc> huntxu: 大佬早。
<Inode_LF> ûÈËô
<huntxu> imtxc: = =
<Cherrot> 哦 想起来了  upstart....
<gfrog> roylez, 么搞定，procmail还是往mbox里写邮件，mutt呢，干脆不认maildir的邮箱
<imtxc> 这里还有其他人贩子么。
 * adam8157 讨厌把三个小便池的中间一个当作首选的人
<hamo> imtxc: 主席..
<hamo> adam8157: +1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我从不动脚
<hamo> adam8157: 为什么我们这边也是3个
<woju> adam8157: 是啊，这样有点不谦虚
<imtxc> 又没美国人，都差不多， 没啥嘛。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我一般都用最左边
<woju> adam8157: 第一个离门口太近，一般是不会有人用的，除非没有了
<imtxc> 今天好多人啊。
 * hamo 下午出发去玩了...早上打酱油中...
<gfrog> adam8157, 卫生间里明明四个小便池。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 残疾人那个基本没人用
<gfrog> adam8157, 你是没看到而已
<woju> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1928287.htm
<woju> 清华王垠，我怀疑没有这个人，这个人估计是一个教授装的
<cfy> 无聊中
<gfrog> adam8157, 用了maildir在mutt里肿末切换mailbox啊？ 按c看不到那些.开头的邮箱啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: set mbox_type=Maildir
<gfrog> adam8157, set过了
<adam8157> gfrog: folder设置了么?
<adam8157> gfrog: mailboxes呢?
<gfrog> adam8157, folder设的是Mailbox的顶层目录
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157, mailboxes设了，不过是之前mbox时候设的，改了maildir之后语法一样嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的配置发给你了
<adam8157> gfrog: irc-rh /dcc get
<woju> http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduimage&ct=201326592&lm=-1&cl=2&fr=ala0&word=%CD%F5%DB%F3#pn=0
<MeaCulpa> 哟你们内部还irc呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 内部IM就是irc
<MeaCulpa> 不错，有垮site的么
<MeaCulpa> 全世界员工都在？
<ofan> woju: 都扯淡的
<woju> ofan: 呵呵，我的muttrc是复制他的，自己没办法写
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 基本都在
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 有内部的chat network
<MeaCulpa> 你们的sales和忽悠也要irc?
<MeaCulpa> 有意思...
<MeaCulpa> 盗版Mirc? 还是xchat bin
<MeaCulpa> 忽悠也用Linux?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, sales貌似木有irc，他们msn
<woju> xchat没法用简直，色彩也不给调好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 据说中国区只有boss的本子上装了windows，未经确认
<ofan> woju: 这还要复制
<woju> ofan: 我不会啊，所以都是复制的，你会啊？看文档？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 反正前台妹纸，行政大妈神马的本子上都是一水儿的RHEL
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 全球, 包括职能部门的 都在irc
<ofan> woju: 看man自己写
<iGnome> adam8157: 太封闭了。难怪没发展。
<woju> ofan: 我英文只有4级67.5,而且多年不用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一般都是RHEL+xchat
<ofan> woju: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 俺irssi
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 这么牛，前台妹子都是 rh
<iGnome> 抛弃rpm先。转deb。
<hamo> gfrog 前台妹纸是linux?
<hamo> gfrog 我咋记得是win...
<gfrog> imtxc, hamo 显然啊
<gfrog> hamo, 你一定记错了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 忽悠出去都是RHEL?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 客户的投影仪没问题？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那不知道...
<nyfair> RHEL这苦逼系统能用么？
<gfrog> hamo, 当年我刚来没搞定打印机，还请前台妹纸帮我打过文档，用的就是RHEL嘛
<MeaCulpa> cups不是安逸的很么
<hamo> gfrog 乃是故意的吧...
<gfrog> adam8157, 去掉了，还是不ok，按c啥也木有
<gfrog> hamo, 故意神马？
<gfrog> hamo, 其实之前的打印机就是很难用啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 要按c
<adam8157> gfrog: 要按c TAB吧
<MeaCulpa> 恩，基蛙故意的
<hamo> gfrog 你当时还是mermaid的吧？你说你故意啥...
<gfrog> adam8157, tab出来看不到那写邮箱。。。
<gfrog> hamo, 。。。 我对泡妹纸没兴趣
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还没收到信?
<[CHN]Oishi> 请问 下 flash里有一部分汉字是方块  是不是因为缺什么字体阿
<gfrog> adam8157, 。。。 啥信？
<adam8157> gfrog: mail
<adam8157> gfrog: 有那些文件夹么
<hamo> adam8157: 你要小心...
 * iGnome 咋mencoder这么慢了。cpu占用太长时间。
<gfrog> adam8157, 目前把fetchmail关了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: lunch
<woju> [CHN]Oishi: 上网用simsum，我就装了一个字体，都用仿宋体，什么问题没有
<gfrog> adam8157, 我是mbox转换过来的啊，邮箱里有信的。
<gfrog> adam8157, 好吧。。
<ofan> woju: 其实mutt不用也罢
<adam8157> 里头不是maildir的吧
<ofan> woju: 不好用
<woju> ofan: 我不怎么用邮箱的，只是偶尔发发信，是不大好用，以前电脑旧，只有用这个
<gfrog> adam8157, 不清楚 @@
<[CHN]Oishi> :help
<ofan> woju: gmail?
<woju> ofan: 应该是没用习惯
<woju> ofan: 163
<ofan> woju: 我都配置的比较完美了,感觉还是不好用
<ofan> 尤其高亮
<woju> ofan: 快捷健估计很方便，只是没用习惯
<woju> ofan: 不过邮件没什么要求，只是收发
<ofan> woju: 一点也不方便,我现在都用web gmail,或者offline的
<ofan> 能看到标签
<woju> ofan: 邮箱客户端要求的功能不高，只需要收发就行了
<gfrog> adam8157, @@ file mask 错了，把.开头的都过滤掉了。。。 囧
<ofan> woju: 163垃圾邮件比较多
<woju> ofan: 这个在mutt里面添加应该不难，只是开发者没这个兴趣
<woju> ofan: 还好，我不怎么用邮箱
<ofan> woju: 关键没隐私
<woju> ofan: 对邮箱不怎么了解，没怎么用过
<woju> ofan: 我一般用qq
<nyfair> qq+1
<ofan> woju: qq更烂
<ofan> woju: 连邮件头都做不标准
<woju> ofan: 我用qq im，不是用qq邮箱
<nyfair> ofan: 你穿越了
<ofan> woju: qq的东西都是用来娱乐的
<woju> ofan: 有事就发个信息过去，不用邮箱
<woju> ofan: 这么看不起qq?
<nyfair> qq mail连个ssl加密都没有，反正我不敢用
<ofan> woju: 事实
<nyfair> 是用来娱乐的，但娱乐是趋势
<woju> ofan: 不知道qq邮箱有没有能力做到和gmail一模一样
<woju> ofan: 这个应该不难
<nyfair> gmail我反正没法换了，太多东西在上面
<woju> ofan: gmail国内打开还是有点慢，虽然只是隔那么秒把时间
<jiong> Ymail 如何？
<woju> jiong: 你是来做广告的？
<jiong> woju:  不是阿， 听你们讲么。 我就想问问我用的这个如何。 没了解过。
<woju> jiong: 以前在bbs碰到开心网做广告的，开始还骂他们，结果他们发财了
<MeaCulpa> 忽悠人用实名注册的，必然能发财
<jiong> 哦。 原来是这样。 我真不是Ymail托儿~
<woju> jiong: 恩，相信你
<jiong> 那你讲讲么， ymail怎么样？ 我是发现国内或者很多邮箱，我的名字都被别人注册了。所以很早就再用ymail了。
<woju> MeaCulpa: 开心网靠开心农场起来的
<woju> jiong: 我不怎么用邮箱的，163足够了，也有一个gmail，都不怎么用，只是网站注册时候用用
<iGnome> 其实现在139邮箱最快了。就是不识别utf8的通讯录。
<jiong> 我不喜欢即时通信软件。所以一般都用邮件。
<iGnome> ymail不知道可靠不，听着山寨。废弃了。
<woju> iGnome: 小公司的不错的创意又不能申请专利，没用的
<woju> iGnome: 都是为他人做嫁衣
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你咋也是两栖的呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 我以为两栖的只有 gfrog 和 hamo
<jiong> 两牺是啥？
<woju> 4月17日，广州恒大3：1主场取胜日本冠军J联赛柏太阳神。现场球迷打出“给力”标语：“钓鱼岛是中国的，苍井空是大家的。”
<jiong> roylez: ？？
<roylez> jiong: 水陆两栖
<jiong> roylez: 然后呢？
<iGnome> woju: 傻b写的。这样写，相当于说钓鱼岛是日本的。
<woju> iGnome: ...
<hamo> iGnome: 为啥？
<jiong> iGnome:  。。。
<iGnome> 类比写法。nnnd 你们语文小学没毕业啊
<woju> 将军百战死，将士十年归
<woju> 战士
<qmake> 太认真了吧
<^X^> 是 壮士
<woju> 哦，不记得了
<jiong> 。。。 语文还不错~自打会了点类似编程的语言之后。语文的语法都不懂了。
<woju> jiong: 韩寒没上过大学，写的文章也比中文系教授好看
<jiong> woju:  你说的对。
<^X^> 那是因为，一个是人听得懂的，一个只有机器看得动。这就是为什么你能泡妞，而不能泡电脑的原因。
<qmake> woju: 那得看谁来读
<woju> qmake: 这个具体的不清楚，冰心就是学文学出生，文章写的很好，诗也不错
<jiong> 哇~ 理科的飘了~  上课去咯~
<iGnome> woju: 你难道可以延伸出：没上过大学的，文章都写得好？
<iGnome> 发现你的确没上过。 lol
<woju> iGnome: 你这个就是钻牛角尖的，会不会写文章，是和性格相关的
<iGnome> 你没逻辑思维嘛。
<qmake> woju: 我觉得和星座有关
<woju> iGnome: 有的人从小就对生活观察仔细，积累了自己的思维
<iGnome> 以偏概全。这是哲学上要学的。
<iGnome> 不能延伸的概念，不能当成论点。
<jiong> 没上过学的我，现在要去给我的学生上课了。。woju 你说的对，支持！
<^X^> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<woju> jiong: 文科的东西很都都说不来的
<woju> jiong: 很多人学到最后，还是菜鸟
<jiong> 哈哈。 我也是。
<jiong> 我是老菜鸟~
<woju> jiong: 你这个就是不自信了，要么就是谦虚过度
<jiong> 呵呵， 走了。 回头聊~
<woju> 郎咸平高中成绩不好，本科好像也不好
<woju> http://baike.baidu.com/view/5424.htm
<qmake> 拿特例说话？
<woju> qmake: 这个是不是特例就不知道了
 * woju ping -f这个的威力有多大？
<Inode_LF> 谁帮我编译一个rtl8187无线网卡的驱动啊，没办上网，工具不全，帮个忙啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac197578
<adam8157> roylez: bookmarked
<hamo> roylez: 贵司真是大忽悠...
<roylez> hamo: 贵司奸淫撸掠
<Inode_LF> 贵党没有一个好淫，拉出去枪毙
<mayli> .
<woju> http://baike.baidu.com/view/526234.htm#sub5066589
<imtxc> 又开始哲学的话题了？
<mayli> 刮风下雨了
<FrankLv> 额 怎么用简单的命令或脚本把一个用户的主group找出来，需要chown一个文件 设置为用户和他的主group
<FrankLv> id -a 的结果里截取或者什么么？
<roylez> adam8157: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3911393_700b.jpg
<ofan> FrankLv: 一个用户可以在很多组里
<FrankLv> 我要主group
<ofan> FrankLv: id -ng
<FrankLv> ofan: Cool man
<Inode_LF> 0day
<roylez> adam8157: 这个彪悍 http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/19/1734954.html
<FrankLv> ofan: 哎，solaris 上 id就 -a 或 -p 参数，我还是得处理输出 uid=2345(frank) gid=10(staff) groups=10(staff)
<mayli> ald;sfkjjdflas;dasjfka;sdlkjfsda;lkfj;asldkjfsdljf;aksd;lfkdjsa
<adam8157> roylez: 不关心他怎么坏, 反正弄下去就好'
<ryanwy> ubuntu里面中文字体有大有小，有什么好方法吗
<woju> ryanwy: 网上有不少这方面文章
<woju> ryanwy: 查linux字体美化
<roylez> adam8157: 你只要看见狗掉水里就开心，对不？
<ofan> adam8157: 有捣乱的还不k?
<adam8157> roylez: 改成"恶狗"就对了
<roylez> adam8157: 我非要吃到狗肉才开心呢，笨蛋
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> roylez: 狗肉吃多了小心狂犬病...lol
<roylez> hamo: 有狂犬病，有城管光环，哥无敌了
<mayli> 一砖放倒
<imtxc> roylez: 你居然吃狗肉？
<imtxc> 太没人性。额
<roylez> imtxc: nnnnd，20多年没吃过了
<pylaurent> ...
<roylez> hamo: http://photo.fanfou.com/n0/03/tt/2r_312523.jpg
<imtxc> roylez: .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<imtxc> 总之吃狗肉的没人性哇。长辈给我们讲的，说要是我们要是吃狗肉，哪天饿了连他们也就吃了。
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<imtxc> mayli: 。
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
<mayli> .
 * mayli 是僵尸
<imtxc> wait(mayli)
<roylez> adam8157: 光环呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://songshuhui.net/forum/attachments/month_1203/12032120198e647a051b2bf1a9.jpg
<imtxc> 难道要K我？
 * mayli 是僵尸
<imtxc> ofan: sos
<adam8157> roylez: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545130_10150821271337288_303629802287_11588879_1481824683_n.jpg
<imtxc> ofan: 从墙上掉下来了。
<mayli> 咦，这是什么地方啊？
<mayli> 
<mayli> 
 * PORNMAN 提问：如何随机的从某个随机的文件夹把文件随机的拷贝的另一个随机的文件夹？
<nyfair> 打开资源管理器，闭着眼睛用鼠标拖
<imtxc> PORNMAN: 关了显示器， mv tab[1,] tab[1,]
<PORNMAN> nyfair: shell script?
<woju> sudo ping -f www.sina.com
<woju> 要多少过这样的ping熄火新浪？
<imtxc> woju: 你开玩笑的吧
<PORNMAN> woju: ping -f 占不了多少带宽的,
<woju> imtxc: 我是外行
<woju> PORNMAN: 看上去很猛的样子
<imtxc> woju: 那你熄火人家做什么
<woju> imtxc: 成就感
<PORNMAN> woju: DDOS才行
 * imtxc 要是ping 能熄火谁。。。 那大家还是不上网算了。
<woju> PORNMAN: 要怎么搞才行？
<woju> imtxc: 以前美国做了对不起中国的事情，有人提议ping美国政府网站
<woju> imtxc: 用很大的包
<imtxc> woju: 有用么？
<woju> imtxc: 人数多了应该有用
<imtxc> woju: 唉 少年
<PORNMAN> woju: 还不如syn flood听起来靠谱
<imtxc> woju: ping 能解决的问题 都不是问题。
<ofan> imtxc: 啥?
<woju> PORNMAN: 什么软件？
<imtxc> ofan: 连不上你了。
<PORNMAN> woju: tcp syn flood
<imtxc> ofan: ping 不通了。
 * PORNMAN cernet2完全就是为了bt建设的嘛
<woju> PORNMAN: 以前我们学校的网出了教育网根本不能开网页白天
<ofan> imtxc: 你ip多少?
<imtxc> ofan: 内网
<imtxc> ofan: 外网是125.34.54.200
<roylez> adam8157: 看过
<ofan> imtxc: ping 不通
<ofan> nnnnnd 难道被封了?
 * woju 在局域网用过tcpnice，后来别人不知道怎么的没事了
<ofan> å¹²
<imtxc> ofan: 不知道啊。
<ofan> imtxc: 应该不会
<PORNMAN> woju: 学校太穷
<imtxc> ofan: 我等会在看吧。
<woju> PORNMAN: 这个不清楚，反正校风是一年不如一年，考试作弊大一时候没有，大四到处都是
<hamo> woju: 哪个学校都一样
<hamo> woju: 大四生都混熟了
<woju> hamo: 现在的大学生估计是整天游戏游戏
<PORNMAN> hamo: woju 大四一年木有课。。。
<pylaurent> 我们很多无聊的课...
<woju> hamo: 不是混熟悉了，是学校抓的不严格，我们大一就听说，作弊会第二天被开除，到了大四，到处是作弊的
<dddyyyyyy> caleb-: 求解微积分物理意义
<huntxu> dddyyyyyy: 加速度是速度的微分，類比理解就是了
 * woju 大学基本上就是在微积分的基础上，推进了一步高中所学的知识，不过现在高中生开始学微积分了
<dddyyyyyy> 分不清导数 微分 积分之间到底是啥关系
<huntxu> woju: 你很久以前上的高中？我高中那會都有簡單的微積分了啊
<dddyyyyyy> huntxu: 那积分呢
<woju> 我97年高一
<huntxu> dddyyyyyy: 反過來，速度是加速度的積分啊
<imtxc> dddyyyyyy: 积分就是反着求导数
 * woju 表示是坏学生，成绩很差
<PORNMAN> huntxu: imtxc 你们就别误人子弟了， dddyyyyyy 还是好好看看高数去吧
<dddyyyyyy> PORNMAN: 课本上貌似没说物理意义
<imtxc> PORNMAN: 我没说错啊，积分不就是把求导的过程反过来么
<imtxc> f'(x) = d(x) f(x) 就是d(x)的定积分嘛
<hoxily> imtxc, Hi, 能 ping 得通  60.176.40.203 吗?
<dddyyyyyy> PORNMAN: 导数是空间上的微分与时间上的微分之商，那积分是咋会事
<imtxc> hoxily: 不能
<woju> huntxu: 我这里也不能
<imtxc> dddyyyyyy: 几何意义上， 就是面积。
<dddyyyyyy> imtxc: 额
<hoxily> imtxc, 但是它是public ip吧?
<imtxc> 前两年 做数学建模的时候， 都是手工算三重积分的。。。。
<PORNMAN> imtxc: dddyyyyyy 学物理出身的表示你们要是想知道区别还是去看书吧，怎么算和怎么定义是不一样的。。。
<caleb-> 数学不需要物理意义
<caleb-> 物理离了数学就是一渣学
<imtxc> caleb-: ++
<huntxu> 贊
<dddyyyyyy> caleb-: 我想看物理方面的定义，用s=vt来解释
<huntxu> dddyyyyyy: 不叫定義...
<imtxc> dddyyyyyy: 不过看看书， 10分钟你也就明白了。
<dddyyyyyy> Leibniz貌似是从几何方面解释微积分，Newton貌似是从物理方面
<dddyyyyyy> imtxc: 看不懂书上的东东
<woju> 现在大学教师的素质普遍比以前要高些，现在都是博士什么的
<imtxc> ofan: 现在好了。
<woju> 我们上学那时候，我怀疑我们老师是本科生毕业教书
<caleb-> dddyyyyyy: 那是因为发展初期，两人的数学程度还不够高
<imtxc> ofan: 至少能连上了。
<caleb-> woju: 时代不同啊，以前很多本科就很牛了
<imtxc> dddyyyyyy: 那有嘛看不懂的， 很简单的么， 你就是想明白明白意思。
<caleb-> 现在很多的博士也就一渣渣
<PORNMAN> dddyyyyyy: v=ds/dt,a=da/dt;s={vdt,v={adt
<dddyyyyyy> caleb-: Cachy对无穷小的定义貌似也不够完善，你能说现在的数学够严谨吗
<imtxc> caleb-: 博士不渣吧。
<LeithWong> 国内　渣
<pylaurent> imtxc: 要看相对什么来看
<woju> 我姐03年师范毕业，教大专，被安排下来教速录，她自己以前也不会，自己边学边教
<dddyyyyyy> 尤其是无穷小，有时能取0，有时有不能取0，这就很纠结
<imtxc> pylaurent: 哦 还是很崇拜研究生的，至少我就考不上。
<hamo> dddyyyyyy: 无穷小什么时候都不能取0吧？
<pylaurent> imtxc:  如果真的要读研的话我还是会选择出国的
<caleb-> http://matt.might.net/articles/phd-school-in-pictures/ # 图解博士是怎么回事
<imtxc> pylaurent: 那估计得有大米支撑
<dddyyyyyy> hamo: 0是无穷小的唯一常述，
<PORNMAN> dddyyyyyy: 少年，还是老老实实看书吧，高数会告诉你的。。。你那无穷小不确定的时代是牛顿还在世来着。。。
<pylaurent> imtxc: 对～
<dddyyyyyy> PORNMAN: 给个书名
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyy: 高数书到处都有吧
<dddyyyyyy> 同济版的高数貌似看过一点点
<caleb-> 以国内的学术风气，很多博士确实渣
<PORNMAN> dddyyyyyy: 高等数学
<dddyyyyyy> pylaurent: 我想看的是物理方面的
<dddyyyyyy> PORNMAN: 物理方面的
<caleb-> 还不如一流大学的本科毕业
<huntxu> dddyyyyyy: 你那有時取0有時不能取0是高低階沒弄明白吧。。。
<PORNMAN> dddyyyyyy: 那就看力学吧，黑书
<dddyyyyyy> PORNMAN: 名字就叫力学？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网速如龟
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 龜快，還是蝸牛快
<PORNMAN> dddyyyyyy: 就叫力学，大一的书，作者名字是三个字。。。我可耻的忘记了。 如果你有性趣，就去看朗道的书吧，国内基本都抄他的
<ofan_> imtxc: 还不行？
<dddyyyyyy> PORNMAN: http://book.360buy.com/10125335.html
<imtxc> dddyyyyyy: 就看同济的《高等数学》 半小时你就明白了。
<imtxc> ofan_: 可以了的。
<ofan_> ok
<tenzu> ...
<imtxc> ofan_: 稳定才是硬道理啊，今天有人卖1元/m的
<PORNMAN> imtxc: 貌似好多人都是看同济的绿书
<imtxc> PORNMAN: 我看的时候 是蓝颜色， 现在新的是绿的了好像。
<gfrog> adam8157, ping. 你的maildir里邮箱也都是.开头的嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是啊
<huntxu> dddyyyyyy: 推薦本小平邦彥的微積分...清晰易懂
<ofan_> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> dddyyyyyy: 小小个微积分有啥难的。
 * hamo 就不喜欢乃们这ping pong党...
<ofan_> ping
<huntxu> hamo: 蹦蹦
<imtxc> hamo: pong
<tenzu> hamo: 给算个偏微分方程
<gfrog> adam8157, 那是神马格式的？
<dddyyyyyy> huntxu: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157, 难道mb2md这货给我生成的maildir是错的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 直接写mailbox名啊
<gfrog> hamo, ping lol
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬我要帽子
<tenzu> huntxu: 要帽子干啥?
<hamo> gfrog mb2md?  我又邪恶了？
<gfrog> adam8157, 真的木.啊，那我改名去
<huntxu> tenzu: 挂上去拉轟
<adam8157> gfrog: 都可以的吧
<tenzu> ...
<gfrog> adam8157, 你能把hamo kick出去咩。。。
<tenzu> huntxu: 不许做坏事
<hamo> gfrog 不许做坏事...
<huntxu> hamo: mailbox to maildir
<gfrog> adam8157, 加了点mutt就不好好干活啦，procmail似乎也干活
<huntxu> 我踢了蛤蟆算不算做壞事
<hamo> huntxu: 当然
<huntxu> 應該算為民除害？
<huntxu> 記一功
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么...
<gfrog> huntxu, 恩，记一功
<tenzu> 哈毛得罪了太多人
 * hamo 坚持自己...oh YE...
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> adam8157, 恩。。。 直接打开.xxx的目录可以识别邮件，但是c没法列出来，sidebar也不认，擦
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<huntxu> hamo: 我那天在13號線上看到一個背百度包的
 * hamo 建议见面边聊边...... gfrog adam8157
<woju> 百度fans多是一些小孩和一些不懂it的人
<woju> cnbeta上长期骂百度
<tenzu> adam8157: 哈毛敢人肉攻击你么?
<hamo> huntxu: 好多吧....
<imtxc> woju: 要是你的google10次中9次打不开， 你用什么？
<PORNMAN> imtxc: google
<hamo> adam8157: 这娃。。。
<woju> imtxc: 我一直用百度，不用谷歌，自从几年前，我发现百度结果更优之后就一直用百度
 * gfrog 罪魁祸首果然是那个.
 * woju 最喜欢百度知道，可惜百度知道是百度的弃儿
<caleb-> woju: 被墙了吧
<woju> caleb-: 我英文不行
<imtxc> woju: hk
 * hamo 表示几乎不用百度...
<adam8157> hamo: http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page 这里真好
<woju> hamo: 哈哈
 * caleb- 百度只用贴吧
 * adam8157 只用百度地图
 * PORNMAN 前些天在一个本科生的笔记本上打google不开时我便骂道：你连个google都打不开，还学术个毛啊
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的...大本营啊
 * nyfair 天天上百度贴吧找不认识的人练口才
<caleb-> 连个google都打不开，还学术个毛++
<adam8157> hamo: 好多概念都给你解释了
<huntxu> PORNMAN: 本科生哪有學術可言...
 * woju 大家说，既然公式都可以查到，还有没有记住公式？
<PORNMAN> huntxu: 毕设
<huntxu> 抄之。。。
<huntxu> 這麽說我們這種只寫論文的還是挺好的...隨便找幾篇文章各抄幾段...
<woju> 将来的考试应该是对着电脑，不知道电脑能不能上网
<PORNMAN> woju: 语言都在词典里，不记住几个常用的怎么交流呢？
<caleb-> 很多国家都用电脑上机考啦
<caleb-> 米国一些中学考试时都开放使用 spell checker 了
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯...都看完了记下来了基本就NB了。。。
<woju> PORNMAN: 公式不同些吧，公式有的实在太复杂
<caleb-> 有好用的工具就用，一味死背硬记没意义
 * woju 给你一台能上网的电脑，和4年时间，你能做到什么地步？
 * caleb- 都好久没写字了
<woju> caleb-: 我好多字不会写，英语也是忘干净了，只是认得一些
<huntxu> woju: QQ能挂到60級
<PORNMAN> woju: 打四年飞机
<hamo> PORNMAN: 壮士小心身体
 * hamo 走了走了...晚上泰山见～～～
 * PORNMAN hamo 新手掩面
<^X^> 。。。。。。都只砖家啊。
<caleb-> PORNMAN: 横向卷轴射击游戏？
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子...
<huntxu> hamo: 你不是說走了？
 * PORNMAN 身体里面的阳气都被一个女妖精吸走了，然后我就感冒了，怎么办？
<PORNMAN> caleb-: HAWX
<hamo> huntxu: 收拾东西呢
<huntxu> PORNMAN: 變成女妖精吸別人去
<huntxu> hamo: 旅游啊？
 * mayli 变身完毕
<hamo> huntxu: build
<imtxc> mayli: 有办法。
<ofan_> hamo: 你真倒霉啊
<^X^> mayli: pornman 就是你？
<hamo> ofan_: ?
<ofan_> hamo: 被几个戴帽子的轮着踢
<ofan_> 貌似就 ChanServ 没踢过
<huntxu> 發起一下輪流踢蛤蟆的活動
<imtxc> mayli: 不过需要在女施主的裸照片上画上我家传的符文， 发到 贴吧， 点击到10000+之后，你就好了。
<hamo> kk: 小k你来啦？
 * mayli 还是去校医院吃个小护士比较简单
<fhmdgxs> hi
<imtxc> mayli: 那样不行的， 会更严重的。
<kk> hamo, 你的名字是什么？  ㍦ 
<hoxily> mayli, Porn Man,你好.
<imtxc> mayli: 施主三思。
<ofan_> mayli: 你不是mm吗
<huntxu> 這個傻 kk，叫名字問名字
<hamo> kk: 他们都是坏人，是把?
<LOL_> kk: ^K^
<imtxc> mayli: 需要我处理的话，可以PM我的邮箱。
<fhmdgxs> test
<kk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍦ 
 * mayli 你们都是坏人，我去看病去了
<hamo> adam8157: 骚年，os是个坑啊...进去就出不来了...
<adam8157> hamo: 那你给哥指条路?
<hamo> adam8157: 往里扎..lol
<adam8157> hamo: .
<imtxc> hamo: 你不是要去池塘旅游么
<hamo> imtxc: 那是基蛙...不是我...
<ofan_> mayli: 来张真相吧
<ofan_> 话说irc里mm的真相一个都没看过
<imtxc> mayli: 铜球。
<^X^> MM都玩yahoo！或者QQ了。
<joseph_> What is theme today
 * adam8157 原来The == operator is not valid for the [ command. 我一直用的错误用法
 * woju 表示百度知道能锻炼思维，总是回答问题能锻炼大脑
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是一個=嗎？
 * woju 就像老做题
<adam8157> huntxu: ==也可以
<hoxily> 输入任何命令都会提示: commandname: fork failed: Resource temporarily unavailable , 是怎么回事?
<hamo> hoxily: uptime多少？
<hoxily>  14:23:05 up 8 days,  2:32,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.00
<leo_> leo_ sets mode +i leo_ ？
<hamo> ChanServ: hi
<hoxily> 打开文件过多也会有错误提示: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirrors.163.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages - open (24: Too many open files)
<hoxily> 于是 man 命令和 apt-get source 命令都不能用了.
<hoxily> hamo, 管理员可以做到这种资源限制吗?
<hamo> hoxily: 可以...
<hoxily> 很厉害啊
<roylez> adam8157:  23:25:13 up 161 days,  8:25,  6 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<adam8157> roylez:  14:25:59 up 107 days,  2:06,  2 users,  load average: 0.34, 0.24, 0.24
 * imadper 
<hamo> roylez: 你看你脑多闲...
 * imadper 拜牛哥 pocoyo 
<hamo> roylez:  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<piggybox1> 23:28  up 20 days, 12:07, 4 users, load averages: 8.36 5.42 4.58
 * hamo 14:29:06 up  4:28,  4 users,  load average: 0.32, 0.29, 0.31  我这么忙我会到处乱说嘛？
<piggybox1> 我的mac
 * gfrog fetchmail 比getmail快的多了！
<imadper> 14:29:02 up 13 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.09
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙奥特
<gfrog> roylez, 坏人！
<Paul_Su> 大家好~
<woju> adam8157: 被电脑配置真好
<MeaCulpa> -
<^X^> 大声问句，目前在线是在校学生的有多少啊？
<roylez> Paul_Su: 你好。第一次来这里吧？防着点这里的坏人，比如 gfrog iGnome 之流
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 早点和bash bye bye
<hamo> Paul_Su: 还有 adam8157
<gfrog> roylez, 。。。
 * palomino|working 凿 roylez 
<Paul_Su> 哈哈~不是第一次来 以前也来过
<imadper> ^X^: 不少吧
<tenzu> 主席又打了破马, 破马反击
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 随便写个东西不错的
<imadper> ^X^: 我就是, 怎么了
<^X^> 估计是的，我倒和谐社会啊。这里变得没有一个好人了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 至少要用ksh兼容语法，免得bash升级你被做掉，免得没portability
<^X^> imadper: 呵呵问问而已，没有任何意思！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 动员你们那边的人把root login shell改成zsh吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: no 不过我确实要好好整理规范了, shell的陷阱不少
<Paul_Su> 是不是需要开防火墙？
<imadper> roylez: 主席, zsh补全太多了, 比如我ifconfig eth0 up, 他就会问我要不要把up改成xxx之类的, 这个怎么去掉?
<^X^> Paul_Su: 防火墙也没用，防君子不防小人。
<roylez> imadper: 不知道
<imadper> ^X^: ....
<imadper> roylez: 那你的zsh没有这个毛病吗?~
<roylez> imadper: 基本上不干用ifconfig手动联网的事情
<MeaCulpa> zsh 默认补全的确多~~
<imadper> roylez: 唉, 我也没办法...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好像不是补全, 是纠正...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/szVmi.jpg
<imadper> roylez: 对了, 主席, 怎么关闭纠正提示呀?~
<roylez> imadper: 你为什么要运行这个命令？
<Paul_Su> 各位推荐一个好用点的防火墙呗~我这没装~
<imadper> roylez: 只是举例而已~
<roylez> ....
<Paul_Su> 系统也没带。。。。
<imadper> roylez: 就算我随便输入错误一个, 他也会给我纠正, 所以想知道怎么关了纠正呀
<imadper> roylez: 很多正确的参数他都非要给我纠正, 让我很难接受呀
<^X^> Paul_Su: 你是神马系统？
<roylez> imadper: 如果只有ifconfig你不想用，那就alias ifconfig='nocorrect ifconfig'
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<roylez> imadper: 如果想完全禁用纠错，你就得去掉correct这个选项(setopt)
<hkuieagle> 有没有人用mldonkey?
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 明白了, 那我要是都不想要, 直接 unsetopt correct_all ?
<MeaCulpa> hkuieagle: 天天用
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 多谢~ :)
<Paul_Su> 我这个教mint 基于ubuntu11.10的
<MeaCulpa> zsh貌似有security issue 被拦在RHEL外面
<MeaCulpa> 上次tame我那RHEL 6.2的时候被告知
<hkuieagle> MeaCulpa: 我的max_hard_download_rate不能改，遇到过这个问题吗？
<^X^> Paul_Su: 哦！linux排名第一的发行版哦！
<MeaCulpa> hkuieagle: 你是运行中改？？
<MeaCulpa> hkuieagle: 直接该文件还是ui里改？
<hkuieagle> 运行也不行，.ini文件也不行
<imtxc> ^X^: 第一是谁？
<Paul_Su> 不过这个系统自带的软件包好少啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> hkuieagle: 报什么错？mldonkey不跑的时候，改文件，mlnet拉起来，文件就又被改回去了？
<MeaCulpa> Paul_Su: 借别人的吧
<hkuieagle> MeaCulpa: 运行时打开网页，options里改了回车之后自动跳回20（总是20）
<imadper> imtxc: 天天来irc, 不出去跑工作?
<hkuieagle> MeaCulpa: 对的，改文件也是运行后就自己改回去
<Paul_Su> 什么借别人的？
<imtxc> imadper: 我在网上每天刷新每天点
<imtxc> imadper: 接不到电话都急死了。
<imadper> imtxc: 直接去一些公司里面问呗... 带上简历
<imtxc> imadper: 那样不好吧。。
<^X^> imtxc: 哦刚才有个叫Paul_Su的说她用mint，我看linux使用排名是第一。
<nyfair> hkuieagle: 我只在win上用mldonkey
<MeaCulpa> hkuieagle: 不知道了，你怎么跑mlnet的
<^X^> Paul_Su: http://www.myhack58.com/Article/48/66/2008/21613.htm 可以看看 算不上推荐
<kk> ^X^ ⇪ ti: 为您推荐最好的四款Linux/BSD防火墙 - 老牌IT安全技术门户网，成就IT技术精英 - 黑吧启航 - 黑吧安全网
<hkuieagle> $mlnet &
<^X^> kk: 哇！这都被你弄出来了。
<kk> ^X^, 啊呀。  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> hkuieagle: 不知道了...
<MeaCulpa> 我也是直接跑得，没遇到过
<MeaCulpa> 可能还有什么选项，比如什么rate
<^X^> 赶快回到工作岗位去。
<nyfair> 直接跑，哪有什么问题？
<MeaCulpa> mld这项目估计要死了
<MeaCulpa> 没人维护，越来越不被骡子党待见
<MeaCulpa> 骡子党隔几年就弄个花样剿灭其他client
<imtxc> huntxu: 大佬，贵公司还招人不。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥咱买卖不好呢
<huntxu> imtxc: 長期要
<imtxc> huntxu: 要嘛职位的？
<nyfair> 用渣雷吧，妥妥的
<piggybox1> mldonkey记得是用Ocaml这种另类语言写的，找人来维护有难度
<roylez> imadper: 自己搜，我没这需求
<huntxu> imtxc: 這個還真不好定義
<MeaCulpa> piggybox1: Ocaml用的人挺多的
<huntxu> imtxc: 都會啥
<imtxc> huntxu: c语言。
<MeaCulpa> 关键是欧洲用的人多，那里打击ED力度大
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 好~
<huntxu> imtxc: 不大重要
<imtxc> 额 我发现我找不到工作是会的东西太少了。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 贵公司不用到c的相关职位么。
<nyfair> 主要开发的是德国佬吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我这一楼层百号人，没几个会C
<huntxu> imtxc: 比較少用到
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你们是一个公司啊？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是
<piggybox1> MeaCulpa:  反正我mac下只能用amule
<nyfair> amule也快挂了吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 看bbs里的意思，mld的dev都不乐意，被mule党搞
<imtxc> huntxu: 那没希望了， 其他的现学肯定来不急
<huntxu> imtxc: 難道只會C？
<adam8157> gfrog: 记得set header_cache
<MeaCulpa> 主要是他们弄点新协议，新机制出来，又不好好维护
<imtxc> huntxu: 也会写Shell script
<Patrick_DJ> imtxc: You don't have to find programming job.
<gfrog> adam8157, set 过了
<huntxu> imtxc: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 没事，我们有大中华吸血骡
<MeaCulpa> 会C，不是有大把的嵌入式可以做么
<imtxc> Patrick_DJ: .其他的  我更找不到估计。
<gfrog> adam8157, openshift速度真不错，看youtube一点也不卡耶！
<piggybox1> nyfair:  你是说verycd那个客户端？
 * imtxc 这会在学习 jpeg-8这个库。。。
<nyfair> 西方人现在似乎开始转nzb了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶？
<nyfair> piggybox1: 渣雷，qq旋风
<adam8157> gfrog: 给hss举报
<huntxu> gfrog: 禁止王婆賣瓜
<gfrog> adam8157, 我跟他们反馈过了，哈哈
<gfrog> huntxu, @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 來貢獻吧少年
<gfrog> huntxu, 贡献神马？
<huntxu> gfrog: ovirt哇
<gfrog> huntxu, @@
<imtxc> huntxu: 贵公司现在需要的是会什么技术的。
<huntxu> imtxc: 這個沒個准頭的...
<imtxc> o
<woju> http://www.donews.com/net/201204/1170419.shtm
<kk> woju,啥网址y 纽约时报付费数字订阅用户达45.4万_互联网_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<^X^> huntxu: 请问贵公司是从事什么领域的技术呢？
<woju> 报纸现在是没什么出路了
<nyfair> woju: 不觉得，老一代死忠订户不会变迁的
<imtxc> huntxu: 有什么职位表啊  招聘页面什么的么我能看看不。
<nyfair> 新生代愤青本来就不看报纸
<huntxu> imtxc: 無
<woju> nyfair: 现在都拿个手机看微博吧
<huntxu> ^X^: = = 上面說了的
<imtxc> huntxu: 这。。。
<nyfair> 拿手机看微博的人以前看报纸么？
<woju> nyfair: 智能手机越来越便宜了，微博比新闻还是要有意思些
<woju> nyfair: 而且信息量也不孝
<woju> 小
<nyfair> 信息量是不少，但信息质量纯粹是渣
 * imtxc 求一份管饱的工作，地方不限，西北优先。
<woju> nyfair: 微博比新闻要有趣些
<nyfair> 看报纸的人会关心新闻有趣没趣么？
<woju> nyfair: 笑话很能启发人的
<woju> nyfair: 新闻网站的讨论没有微博有意思
<nyfair> woju: 对，然后第二天就忘了
<woju> nyfair: 笑一笑，记得更加牢靠
<^X^> huntxu: 似乎没有看到被刷屏了！
<imadper> ^X^: 虚拟化
 * woju 网络将来应该会像公厕公园一样免费提供给大众
<imadper> woju: 有些国家已经是了
<imadper> woju: 中国没可能
<^X^> imadper: 哦？那是类似虚拟机？泛指网络应用？
<woju> imadper: 只是现在还很落后，就业率很低
<^X^> imadper: 中国？估计很难。人们宁愿用报纸抱馒头，擦屁股。
<imadper> ^X^: 虚拟化就是虚拟化喽2
<imadper> ....
<imadper> 那个2是不小心打上的....
<^X^> imadper: 哇！够深奥。
<adam8157> huntxu: 涨了多少?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不到1%
<adam8157> huntxu: 终于比你多了
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/ggu6O.jpg
<roylez> huntxu: 豪，请客
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，你基數那麽大還那麽多...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/r36hL.jpg
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哪里有嵌入式工作招人呀~
<roylez> gfrog: 你的照片？  http://i.imgur.com/0TAF1.jpg
<Ivan-H> @WPS微服务  wps新增加的客服MM，小P，大家关注下啊
<imadper> Ivan-H: 确定是mm吗? 免费调戏吗?
<woju> imadper: 你调戏美眉还要花钱？
<imadper> woju: 你说呢
<richardlxc> 大家在emacs中都用哪些功能？
<imadper> richardlxc: erc
<imadper> richardlxc: 写c, 写perl
<woju> imadper: 看来还是没经验
<Ivan-H> imadper，验明真身了，loli身，御姐心
<imadper> iv
<imadper> Ivan-H: 你都验证过了?
<imadper> woju: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/6Zmhv.gif
<nyfair> Ivan-H: 尔loli身，大叔心的客服MM
<imadper> nyfair: 小p应该不是 Ivan-H 吧?
<Ivan-H> imadper  nyfair：俺一直大叔身大叔心
<imadper> iv
<palomino|working> 不能吧 , Ivan-H
<huntxu> adam8157: 2點之前還是綠的呢
<nyfair> 五笔打错了，求loli身
<palomino|working> 你小时候应该是正太身大叔心 , Ivan-H
<adam8157> huntxu: 咱一直红
<imadper> Ivan-H: 恩, 我知道, 但是你没有给我们调戏小p的地址呀
<Ivan-H> nyfair，我倒是想去金山，上次招人错过了
<richardlxc> imadper: 什么模式？
<Ivan-H> 新浪微博  @WPS微服务
<imadper> richardlxc: pde, 还有就是ccmode
<richardlxc> imadper: 写c时候用什么模式，可以补全
<imadper> richardlxc: 看你想用什么补全了
<Ivan-H> palomino|working: 从未正太过，一直大叔！
<richardlxc> tab
<imadper> richardlxc: 我用autocomplete+clang
<richardlxc> imadper: 谢谢
<imadper> richardlxc: 跟什么按键没关系, 都是自己绑定的
<nyfair> imadper: clang在windows上现在像样了么？
<imadper> nyfair: 从没在win下写过程序
<imadper> nyfair: 我的win下只有dota
<nyfair> imadper: 来玩lol吧
<palomino|working> 厉害.... , Ivan-H
<imadper> nyfair: 撸啊撸还是你自己玩吧...
<nyfair> imadper: yada
<nyfair> 哈兹卡西哟
<imadper> palomino|working: 你现身之后, 紧接着就是主席的一拳
<palomino|working> 主席老这么暴躁
<imadper> palomino|working: 为什么总是你?
<imtxc> 51job上，每天就那俩公司在那招人。。。
<palomino|working> 因为我太善良了 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: ....
 * imadper 喵的, 每个公司要的东西都不一样. 现在到底学什么呀!
<adam8157> imadper: 应该是你学你喜欢的, 然后公司来找你
<roylez> palomino|working: 善良的马是好马
 * palomino|working momo 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马是破马
<palomino|working> .....
 * palomino|working 破主席
<imadper> adam8157: 可是, 我担心我继续弄perl什么的, 容易悲剧...
<imadper> ad
<adam8157> iGnome: ^^出来辟谣
<imadper> adam8157: 总是有些东西, 学会了比较容易找工作吧~
<huntxu> imadper: 我的建議和蛋蛋一樣
<huntxu> imadper: perl哪就悲劇了啊
<adam8157> imadper: 容易找工作的, .net最容易
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • bind函数第三个参数addrlen到底传给它多少 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371508 int bind(int sockfd,struct sockaddr * my_addr,int addrlen); 调用函数bind时， 当sockfd的family为AF_INET，第三个参数addrlen的值应该是sizeof(sockaddr_in) 当sockfd的family为AF_INET6,第三个参数addrlen的值应该是sizeof(sockaddr_in6) 当sockfd的family为AF_UNIX,第三个参数 …
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, perl就是悲剧...
<huntxu> imadper: 我也寫perl的好伐...
<imadper> adam8157: .net还是算了...
<Relaed> ruby
<void1> imadper: 要学好了，什么都不会是杯具的
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 我知道, 但是现在你都用py了
<imadper> void1: 总有相对来说, 投入低, 回报高的技术吧?
<huntxu> imadper: 因為接觸到的代碼就是py，所以寫些py
<imtxc> 这个帖子。。。
<huntxu> imadper: 這和平時用得順手的語言無關
<imtxc> adam8157: 还有
<Relaed> void1: 日本用php还是多啊....最怪的就是用ruby的少
<imtxc> adam8157: java 也很好找嘛
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 好吧~
<imadper> 一直讨厌java, 现在突然想学一学, 然后给自己的手机写个软件了
<imadper> imtxc: java太好找了, 到处都要
<huntxu> 鄙廠一直找不到java程序員...
<huntxu> 培訓出來的都不靠譜...
<fhmdgxs> huntxu: 啥叫靠谱
<roylez> huntxu: +1
<roylez> huntxu: 我正准备培训别人
<huntxu> roylez: 你培訓啥
<roylez> huntxu: 培训别人用ruby
<imadper> roylez: 主席以前不是也用perl的吗?
<huntxu> roylez: 貴廠轉型啦？
<imtxc> huntxu: 学java的人那么多还能找不到？
<imadper> imtxc: 现在少了
<imadper> imtxc: 我们班都没几个用java的
<imtxc> 估计是因为太小气
<huntxu> roylez: 老外的perl代碼替代掉了啊？
<roylez> imadper: 从来没用过perl
<void1> imadper: 没有什么特别回报高的技术，门槛低必然工资低
<roylez> huntxu: 没有
<roylez> huntxu: 共存了
<huntxu> roylez: 你們真有毅力
<woju> 写配置文件能不能看成一种简单的编程？
<roylez> woju: 不能
<woju> roylez: lisp有点象写配置文件吧？
<houge> roylez: 那么写个.spec呢？
<void1> 写个lua的配置文件呢 :D
<imtxc> roylez: 主席培训完了包就业不。
<woju> 将来编程肯定有分工，各做各自专业的
<houge> 话说“主席”真多～花主席，图拉丁等等～
<roylez> imtxc: 不包
<imadper> woju: 一点儿也不像
<imadper> roylez: 怎么个培训的形式? 远程授课?
<roylez> imadper: 找个会议室，开讲
<woju> imadper: 我只看过lisp，觉得很象配置文件
<imadper> roylez: 得去上海...
<imtxc> roylez: 多少钱啊 我也学学ruby
<imadper> woju: 样子? 语义?
<imtxc> roylez: 你得商业化
<imadper> imtxc: ......
<imtxc> 休息去了
<woju> imadper: 忘了，很久没看lisp程序，当时给我的感觉就是象配置文件
 * imadper 一直天真的等待perl6崛起
<huntxu> imadper: 同等
<imadper> huntxu: perl6拖太多年了...
<huntxu> imadper: 那說明perl 5的強壯
<imadper> huntxu: 不是因为本来开发perl6的唐宗汉突然变成唐凤了吗?
<Cherrot> imadper: 打算去哪家？
<imadper> Cherrot: 没打算, 哪家要就去哪家...
<Cherrot> imadper: 腾讯结果如何？
<Cherrot> imadper: 你面试多少家了啊……？
<imadper> Cherrot: 一面之后就没联系我
<imadper> Cherrot: 我就面了一家
<imadper> Cherrot: 剩下的都还没面呢
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦 腾讯在广州比其他地方晚一周哈
<imadper> Cherrot: 不是, 是我止步一面了
<Cherrot> imadper: ...
<imadper> Cherrot: 不行, 我水平太低~
<Cherrot> imadper: 是我比较幸运 碰上个和善的美女面我，不然真就杯具了
<imadper> Cherrot: 那你进了?
 * imadper ruby还是挺漂亮的  http://www.haibao.cn/star/4943/
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/04/20/disgusting-egg-dishes.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 世界上最重口的3种蛋料理
<jiong> ..
<Cherrot> imadper: 过了三面，在等通知，通知来之前不敢说。。
 * huntxu 渣網絡傷不起...
<roylez> huntxu: 胡渣渣
<imadper> Cherrot: 恭喜~
<roylez> Cherrot: 神马公司？还三面
<Cherrot> imadper: :)  要是进了就不折腾了，这破地方 面试都要20个小时的火车
<imadper> roylez: 腾讯, 三面是hr面
<Cherrot> roylez: 疼……讯……
<roylez> Cherrot: ....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Cherrot
<roylez> Cherrot: 这里不欢迎你
<roylez> Cherrot: nnnd'
<Cherrot> roylez: …… O.o   蛤蟆不还在百度么 ...
<huntxu> roylez: 這些蛋很普通吧
<roylez> Cherrot: 毒孃还是不如疼讯毒啊
<nihui> Cherrot: 哪个地方啊
<huntxu> roylez: 雖然我連皮蛋都不吃...
<roylez> huntxu: 你果然是广东人
<Cherrot> roylez: :D
<nihui> Cherrot: 深圳？
<roylez> huntxu: 皮蛋毛蛋我都吃过
<Cherrot> nihui: 云南……
<huntxu> roylez: 來一斤果子狸？
<roylez> huntxu: 就差童子蛋圆满了
<Cherrot> nihui: 你是说工作地点？  如果进了的话就在北京了
<nihui> Cherrot: 哦...
<nihui> 北京好地方呀～
<huntxu> roylez: 你忘了我之前幹嘛的麽呼哈哈
<huntxu> roylez: 稀奇古怪的東西也常見啊...
<imtxc> NNNNNNNNND
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04的unity侧边栏，还是喜欢11.10那样 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371512 就是一直显示着，当窗口靠过去的时候消失， 怎么改成那个方式呢？貌似设置里只有自动隐藏选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 rudolphking — 2012-04-20 15:51
<fhmdgxs> 腾讯好难进的
<roylez> huntxu: 你之前....不是酒店搓澡工来着么？
<Cherrot> nihui: 肯定比大西南好很多了  嘿嘿
<huntxu> roylez: 其實是端菜的
<nihui> Cherrot: 有三面就应该成功了
<fhmdgxs> 一般都是神一级的才能进去
<huntxu> nihui: 你也快畢業了的吧
<nihui> Cherrot: 技术方向没有特殊情况不刷人的
<Cherrot> nihui: 真的？ 那太好了  :)
<huntxu> Cherrot: 北京歡迎你
<Cherrot> huntxu: :)
<fhmdgxs> 不是传说腾讯的扫地大妈看了一眼程序员屏幕， 说了句栈溢出
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 我感觉腾讯的技术实力并不强  那也只是个笑话而已嘛  栈溢出咋能这么容易就看出来。。
<imadper> 技术的话, 360反而很强
<nihui> Cherrot: fhmdgxs: 我感觉腾讯的技术实力并不强
<woju> 不知道政府有没有为百度偷谷歌的技术
<huntxu> roylez: cairo 60M的源碼，編譯完安裝就1.76M...
<woju> 要是腾讯偷了百度的技术，百度就完蛋了
<Cherrot> nihui:  不是说公司技术不行，而是我感觉腾讯对技术并没有太高要求，主要是高并发和海量数据吧，不知道我理解的对不对
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: nihui 我没直观感觉， 只是看他的笔试题觉着真tm难
<huntxu> roylez: 看，你們家在騰訊面前弱暴了，連筆試題都沒有
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 嗯 估计C/C++和编译优化方面的题我做错很多，忘记问面试官我得了多少分了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 刚台球去了
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 你说的编译优化是指什么
<nihui> Cherrot:  只要去面试了，分数已经不重要了
<imadper> fh
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 笔试题里面关于编译原理和编译优化的题目
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你也做笔试了? 我数据库一个都不会, 12分呀!
<imadper> Cherrot: 编译优化那些很正常, 但是数据库什么的太cd了!
<Cherrot> nihui: 是啊，总算不虚此行 :)   你在腾讯？
<nihui> Cherrot: 曾经在过 = =
<Cherrot> imadper: 我之前做Web应用的，数据库到不是问题，不过我记得只有一个填空题是数据库的啊
<Cherrot> nihui: Wow 前辈啊
<nihui> 不前辈，水得很。。
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我原来看过， 别人的面试题 不是今年
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 我x 还有编译原理跟编译优化的题， 这谁能会啊
<imadper> Cherrot: 前面有选择的
<imadper> Cherrot: 如何删掉一个表, 我选的delete, 应该是drop
<fhmdgxs> imadper: drop
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 哦, 反正今年的笔试不难, 会就会, 不会就不会那种
<fhmdgxs> imadper: delete删数据的
<imtxc> imadper: 你还参加过笔试啊
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 一次数据库没用过
<imtxc> imadper: 已经比我成功了。
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦，记不起来了:)
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 那些题估计参加过几个项目才明白的，我C/C++很弱。。
<imadper> imtxc: 当然了, 我还过笔试了, 但是一面悲剧了
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • totem每次加载字幕时重新开始播放 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371515 RT：totem每次加载外挂字幕时重新开始播放，请问有木童鞋跟我一样的，还有怎么解决，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 今晚打双扣 — 2012-04-20 16:13
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩. 面试第一题就是fork和vfork的区别
<imadper> Cherrot: 第二题就是poll/select
<imtxc> imadper: 那有何难
<imadper> Cherrot: 我从第二题开始就回答的不好了
<Cherrot> imadper: 这几个直接不会，从没用过fork，只是见过而已 :(
<imadper> imtxc: 2k人考
<imadper> Cherrot: 我们的方向不一样吧, 你web开发吧
<Cherrot> imadper: 面试官给我转到后台开发了 C/C++
<imadper> Cherrot: ...这么厉害...
<nihui> 按理说 web开发应该是 javascript 什么的
<imadper> Cherrot: 我就是面的后台, 感觉好难. 听说有同学后台被面到写快排什么的, 唉只能说我运气不好
<Cherrot> imadper: 他说java招人不多，问我想换哪个方向，PHP我没兴趣，JS没意思，相比还是C/C++好玩
<fhmdgxs> imadper: poll/select 啥区别
<imtxc> imadper: 第三题呢
<hunt_O> imadper: 寫快排不是#include <stdlib.h>, qsort()麽
<Cherrot> imadper: 我被面快排结果大脑短路没写出来，只是告诉了他算法思想…… 当时以为要挂在二面了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 这两个不是干同一个工作的吧?
<imadper> hunt_O: ...
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 参数 性能 支持检查的状态
<imadper> imtxc: 后面还有一些常见的基本命令什么的
<nihui> 要我写快排我也写不出来 ...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 不是么。。我一直觉着是呢
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 管理的描述符这些 不同
<hunt_O> 前人栽樹後人乘涼～
<imtxc> imadper: 作用是一样的。
<Cherrot> nihui: 我也奇怪为什么 Web前端 竟然还有个Java语言…… 除了gwt外还真没遇见过用java写前端的了。。。
<imadper> 反正就是悲剧..
<fhmdgxs> nihui: 调一下库函数
<imadper> imtxc: 是吗? 我还没用过select
<imtxc> imadper: 怪不得你没答好啊。。。
<void1> 除了学生，快排一般人都写不出来
<imadper> imtxc: 恩
<nihui> 我连 qsort 参数顺序都不记得了。。
<imtxc> imadper: select 比较难用
<imadper> void1: 这边很多搞竞赛的
<hunt_O> nihui: 恨不得當時手上有man
<void1> imadper: 所以说是学生
<imadper> imtxc: 没用过select, 我当时直接说了,他说这可不行
<Cherrot> imadper: nihui 这些算法平常根本用不到，都是一个函数调用而已，如果不特意准备，谁能轻轻松松写出来啊……
<void1> 这种就类似物理考试是不是要给公式一个道理
<imtxc> imadper: 恩啊还有epoll
<hunt_O> void1: 英文考試要不要自動拼寫檢查
<imadper> Cherrot: 很多, 我们办搞竞赛的就有二十多个
<imadper> imtxc: 也没用过
<imtxc> imadper: ....
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 还有啥题 说出来大家一起bsbs
<nihui> 话说有没有针对成人的计算机竞赛？？
<nihui> 而非学生
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 知道磁盘裸接口吗, 我直接说不知道
<imtxc> imadper: 你前面的这俩题的话 我都能答答， 不过毕竟是实习的面试
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我知道裸体
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 后面还考了一些锁的东西
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 啥叫磁盘裸接口
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我不知道呀
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我想骂娘了
<imtxc> imadper: o啊。
<hunt_O> imadper: 不知道沒什麽丟臉的，最怕不懂裝懂
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我要是知道, 面试我就说了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 还这么难
<void1> hunt_O: 要看目的，英语考试如果目的在于测试你是否掌握了这个单词的拼写，那就不能自动拼写。
<void1> hunt_O: 同样如果面试的目的仅在于是否能够数量掌握快排算法，那就没问题。
<imadper> hunt_O: 但是也不能一直说不知道呀
<nihui> 0101010101 是裸接口 ?
<imadper> nihui: 我不知道呀
<void1> hunt_O: 但是，普通面试，面试的应该是如何应用算法，而不是创造算法
<hunt_O> void1: 同意
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 这是面试的人一时装逼问的， 还是你面的部门真能用到啊
<imtxc> imadper: 唉，实习问这些问题 也可以了。
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 裸接口。。
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 裸结构我也不知道
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不知道... 这个我去哪儿知道去
<hunt_O> void1: 基本上，除非神人，不然手寫一套也不會比現成的久經考驗的好
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 恩 很变态 这种题我带着笔记本上网搜着答也未必能进
<imtxc> 不过锁啊  多路复用啊这些问问还是应该的。
<hunt_O> goole磁盤裸接口沒看到...
<fhmdgxs> 难道是丫口音问题
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊 你没跟他最后问问裸体接口是个啥么
<imadper> imtxc: 有一个题, 是说如果有一个很大的结构体, 如果加锁锁整个结构体, 就会有很多阻塞, 如果单独锁每一个元素, 就会xxx, 应该怎么办, 这个是我最后的一个问题..
<imadper> imtxc: 我回答的也不好, 然后就灰着走了
<Cherrot> imadper: 就会xxx是啥？
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 单锁元素咋了
<imtxc> imadper: NNNNND我们学校的网站还打不开。
<imadper> Cherrot: 忘了, 记不清了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 忘了
<Cherrot> imadper: 不锁整个那不就是单个元素设置信号量么
<imadper> Cherrot: 当时他说不行, 太浪费还是什么的,  记不清了
<imtxc> imadper: 玩完啦
<Cherrot> 那这个结构体只能是单例，不能拷贝一份？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩~ 不过无所谓, 反正我也不留深圳
<void1> 面试被问倒大可不必放在心上的
<imadper> void1: 谢谢~
<fhmdgxs> 给他一拳
<imtxc> imadper: pthread_cond_signal()
<void1> 面试的人都是准备过过来的，回答不出也正常。
<imtxc> imadper: 不行么？
<void1> imadper: 如果给你出题问人家，人家也未必能全答上来的
<imadper> imtxc: 不是我出的题, 我不知道行不行呀, 当时我说的用位锁, 但是他说修改位锁的时候, 也会造成和锁住整个结构体同样多的阻塞
<imadper> imtxc: 我当时想了想,确实是, 就没话可说了
<imadper> void1: 恩, 但是, 人家没要我~
 * adam8157 面试官表示面试难度一般都比平时工作高, 但是平时工作涉及方方面面, 面试时只有那么几个问题, 必须问难的, 否则不敢招进来
<imtxc> imadper: 你到时候去参加校园招聘就行了。
<Cherrot> imadper: 他是不是想考 读锁和写锁的区别？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 当然不是的。
<imadper> Cherrot: 不是吧...这个我还是能说出来的吧...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助啊 刚刚更新完 重启 登录界面变成了这样！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371516 如图 这是怎么回事啊 应该怎么进入 我按回车就又出现下面那一排一样的 输密码也没用 统计信息: 发表于 由 skins — 2012-04-20 16:25
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 每个条目加一个锁不就得了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 到时再说吧
 * void1 表示问的时候的确是找难的，但是要不要和答的对不对没有必然关系
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不允许呀..要是允许我当时就说了...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 还有啥叫猥琐
<nyfair> 老板上次要我出笔试题，我嫌麻烦就说英语议论文
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 读的次数比写的次数多很多的话，才用读写锁吧。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 那 pthread_cond_signal 就能解决吗？这不是和信号量一样的道理么？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 不清楚。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 好难描述, 好像他当时说, 如果每个元素都有一个锁, 太浪费了. 我说那就用位锁, 通过位运算来描述某个元素是否可用. 但是当修改位锁的时候, 还是会锁住所有的数据
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 所以我就悲剧了~
<fhmdgxs> imadper: bitmap?
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 有类似这种实现么。。。。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不知道有没有
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 应该没有, 不实用嘛~
<imtxc> imadper: 你说直接去到公司问他们要不要人这种做法靠谱不。
<Cherrot> imadper: 信号量，用锁的方式需要循环察看锁状态，存在效率浪费，信号量就避免了这种浪费。 我猜他是想考信号量
<imtxc> imadper: 班主任已经打电话催我马上回去了，北京的公司马上都改滚粗了。。。
<kk>  fcntl.h 这个文件是做什么的？
<imadper> imtxc: 好歹要去试试看呀
<imtxc> imadper: 赶明我去中关村晃晃 可是我也不知道那些楼里面到底嘛公司么。。
<imadper> Cherrot: 不用循环查看也可以
 * Cherrot kk 说话了……
<imadper> Cherrot: 就是阻塞了而已
<imtxc> kk: 哥 你活了？
<kk> imtxc, 我住在加州。  ㍨ 
<Cherrot> imadper: 那怎样恢复线程阻塞状态，谁来判断何时回复呢？
<fhmdgxs> kk: 你是人么？？
 * Cherrot 新来了个 ^X^ ……
<imtxc> kk: 吹
<fhmdgxs> test
<kk> ...
<fhmdgxs> hi
<imadper> Cherrot: 中断
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦 明显不是我的菜了 :D
<roylez> adam8157: 别人拿杆子杵你？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<hunt_O> 杵爆蛋蛋
<roylez> hunt_O: 胡子没须了
<imadper> Cherrot: 比如你等待一个io操作, 这时你就会被阻塞掉, 直到你请求的io操作完成, 返回给你一个中断, 这时你的程序会从阻塞队列到就绪队列
<imadper> Cherrot: 等待锁也类似
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦 晓得了
 * imadper ruby里 eval.rb那个文件究竟在哪里?
<roylez> imadper: eval？
<roylez> imadper: 内置的
<imadper> roylez: 恩
<kk> imadper locate --help
<imadper> kk: 你是真人还是bot?
 * imadper 人工智能进化的太快了....
 * imadper 搞定了
<kk> 现在是真人在操作。
 * imadper 人机合一的至高境界
<roylez> imadper: 现在是人凌驾于基上，过一会说不准是基凌驾于人上
<kk> 机器人有机器人的优点，人类有人类的优点。
<woju> kk: 详细说说
<^X^> Cherrot: 是的呵呵，还请多多指教
<imadper> roylez: ..
<fhmdgxs> kk: 阿西莫夫三定律遵循不
<Cherrot> ^X^: 你是人还是bot呢？
<kk> woju，我的意思是，合起来才强大。
<^X^> Cherrot: ....绝对是百分之百人类。
<fhmdgxs> kk: 你会攻击人类么
<kk> 不闲聊了。我下了。
<Cherrot> ^X^: :D 还以为是 ^k^ 的bot老婆……
<fhmdgxs> kk走了
<roylez> 基来了
<woju> kk: 让我想到了那个siri的笑话
<Cherrot> kk: 人走了，基还在 :D
<roylez> Cherrot: 你应聘的神马职位来着？有没有机会弄到腾迅的root？
<LeithWong> 够狠
<^X^> Cherrot: 呵呵！
<Cherrot> roylez: 后台开发 C/C++， 具体职位不明。 再说俺是去实习啊主席……
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 膜拜大神
<imtxc> Cherrot: 你也进tx了啊
<^X^> Cherrot: 哇！tencent 实习？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 大神
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 你这是有多恨tx?
<roylez> Cherrot: 实习也可以学习rm -rf的危害性
<^X^> Cherrot: 超神。
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 别介，我弱爆了啊其实……
<Cherrot> imtxc: 过三面了，在等通知 :)
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 你在我心中的排名要逊于tx扫地的大娘
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 你介意么
<imtxc> Cherrot: 我了个去 实习  都弄三面。。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 有高于扫地大妈的吗?
<Cherrot> roylez: ……腾讯对你做了什么？ ;)
<imtxc> Cherrot: 求二面三面题目
<imadper> imtxc: 三面是hr面
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 绝对逊 :D
<imadper> imtxc: 前两面才是技术面
<roylez> Cherrot: 没给我封口费
<imtxc> Cherrot: 那求二面题目。
<adam8157> imadper: hr面了基本就没问题了
<^X^> Cherrot: 能说说，面试些啥吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 问题是, 我连hr面都没走到...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 马化腾啊
<^X^> adam8157: HR不会看长相吧？
<imtxc> ^X^: 当然会看
<Cherrot> imtxc: 不知道有米有保密协定……
<roylez> ^X^: 必须看的
<nyfair> 谁说的
<imtxc> Cherrot: 没说 就是没有
<nyfair> 长相是心灵的窗口
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 2面的题
<^X^> imtxc: 那。。。。。
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 说出来让我们开心开心 周五了
<imtxc> Cherrot: 速速的。
<^X^> roylez: 那这个有点难了。
<imadper> ch
<imadper> Cherrot: 你签协议了?
<roylez> ^X^: 你长这样了？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac328572
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 老子他喵的在睡觉啊 - Acfun
<Cherrot> imtxc: 哦，没说。  二面里聊天、感想、看法什么的就不说了，题目就给我出了两个， 一个是说说常见排序算法的复杂度，描述一下快速排序，把算法写出来
<imtxc> Cherrot: 没签能有什么保密协议。
<^X^> Cherrot: 对说说看，没机会去见hr也自己YY下。
<Cherrot> imadper: 没啊 在等通知啊
<imtxc> Cherrot: 这么容易？
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 排序。。最烦排序了
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 复杂度， 最烦复杂度了
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 你的视频发重了, 昨天发过了
<^X^> roylez: 这比我好多了。
<imtxc> 咱还没见过HR什么样子呢！
<roylez> imadper: ..
<roylez> ^X^: ........
<imtxc> Cherrot: 你这题目 比imadper的简单多了。
<imadper> imtxc: 根据简历面的都是
<Cherrot> imtxc: 第二题就很难了，两排格子，每排10个，第一排是0~9，第二排是第一排的数在第二排出现的次数。如何解决
<roylez> imadper: 上班不能尽心尽力刷视频，见谅...
<imtxc> Cherrot: ...这不是经典题么？
<imadper> roylez: 改天给你刷个好的出来
<^X^> Cherrot: 考算法还是考实现？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 比如 1 在第二排出现了两次，那么1下面的格子就该填2，那么自然2下面的数就要加1了
 * imadper http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/YQRg6IxJnLc/?resourceId=0_03_05_02 roylez 
<^X^> Cherrot: 哇！完全没有头绪。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我哪有时间天天看面经……没准备直接去的…… 这个题目直接挂了
<imtxc> Cherrot: 貌似是以前X软的题
<Cherrot> imtxc: 哦
<^X^> imtxc: X软是考下水道的井盖为什么是圆的。
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 直接不会
<imtxc> Cherrot: 我错了
<imtxc> Cherrot: 是以前TX的面试题
<imadper> ^X^: 算了, 别小看x软, x软笔试在腾讯笔试那天下午, 我同学去了, 24页英文题...
<^X^> Cherrot: 那你是高.........................看不见了。教教我们赛。
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 解题思路是先想想怎么降低题目的复杂程度
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 两个盒子
<^X^> imadper: 啊哦！
<Cherrot> imadper: X软当时在成都有考点么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈哈
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 两个盒子？
<imadper> Cherrot: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 强推Bazaar, 我妖冶的repo结构，trunk tree push进GSA, working tree push进dropbox...
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 一排一个 都是1
<imadper> Cherrot: 我那天下午考试, 和x软冲突, 就没关注
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 降低复杂度没
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 聪明 x直接放弃
<^X^> imadper: 明智啊。
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 我思路直接错了  根本没分析问题就在想怎么解决它
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 反正他要的我也不会...
<imadper> ^X^: 恩, 因为考试嘛
<^X^> Cherrot: 。。。。。那你还能见hr？难道你比roylez发的照片丑？
<roylez> ^X^: 你不知道有的hr好重口的么？
<Cherrot> ^X^: 只能说自己很幸运 :)   BTW，主席发玉照了？
<roylez> ^X^: 你抓紧去整容吧，有希望的
<Cherrot> roylez: 求玉照
<^X^> roylez: 哦也！幸好我没去tx明智啊。
<^X^> roylez: 去过了。医生直接跑了。
<imadper> Cherrot: 我给你
<Cherrot> imadper: 好啊
<imadper> Cherrot: 关注他twitter
<imadper> Cherrot: 头像就似乎
<Cherrot> imadper: soga
<imadper> s/似乎/是/
<huntxu> roylez: 帥樂
<MeaCulpa> X软还考，一只熊摔到10m井底花了10s，熊啥颜色...
 * imadper 面试的时候他问我会不会sed, 我说会, 然后他就不问了! 好不容易有个我会的!
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 谁问你的？TX?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩...
<^X^> MeaCulpa:真有这题？
<roylez> imadper: sed....我都不敢说会呢
<imadper> roylez: 不会太难的吧...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你是不是很鸡动的等着他问，结果...
<MeaCulpa> sed我也不敢说，太妖了
<roylez> imadper: G是啥意思？
<imadper> roylez: 正则考太难没法写呀
<imadper> roylez: ...不是全部吗?
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 他那个盒子的题编个最丑陋的程序做就行， 脑子怎么想我可想不出来
<roylez> imadper: sed里面
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 白
<imadper> roylez: 额, 不知道
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 真贱
<imadper> roylez: Copy/append hold space to pattern space. ?
<roylez> imadper: 记住了，下次别人问，你就回答，这是基佬操作符
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<imtxc> roylez: 。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 最丑陋的程序就是不断扫描直到收敛了吧，那这题就没意思了啊
<imadper> roylez: 那我这被子找不到工作了
<MeaCulpa> alias sed=tr
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> alias awk=cut
<MeaCulpa> 世间90%shell问题都这两个alias
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: 起码是解决问题的态度。 脑子不行就靠计算机
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额。。
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: 我对每个格子面向对象建模了……
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 职场的shell 高手，都是awk当cut用，sed当tr用
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哦 这样啊。
<imtxc> 发现这里呆的 都是大神级的公司的大佬， 要是有个招聘irc就好了。
<MeaCulpa> 没人会问shell很深的
<MeaCulpa> 你学习很久的东西，别人只要有空死死的多打几个字而已...
 * MeaCulpa 见到有人for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... 一直打到21的...
 * imtxc 每15分钟手机同步邮件，流量刷刷的就没了。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .. 应该怎么着? seq?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: seq 就节约几秒钟而已，所以，no one cares
<fhmdgxs> 记着cu shell版有个大神
<MeaCulpa> cu shell版都是大神...
<fhmdgxs> 有个宙斯
<imtxc> 来采访采访各路大神的职业生涯。
<piggybox1> 最讨厌面试排序题了 -_-
<imtxc> piggybox1: 那不是占便宜了么还讨厌。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox1: sort?
<Cherrot> imtxc: 问问主席是怎样培养口味的吧 绝对爆料
<MeaCulpa> piggybox1: 你直接回答，管道给sort...
<piggybox1> bubble sort ftw
<MeaCulpa> bubble sort用来教书的，当然qsort
<imtxc> imadper: TX那么面试题给我或许也能活着见见美女HR什么样子
<imadper> imtxc: 谁说一定是美女了
<imadper> imtxc: 还有二面呢, 才能见hr
 * imadper afk, 吃饭去
<^X^> imtxc: 那到题你会做？
<MeaCulpa> 1面因该能见前台吧
<imtxc> ^X^: 哪道？
<^X^> imtxc: 能说说看吗？
<imtxc> ^X^: 数组那个？
<^X^> imtxc: 就是你说TX那面试题你会做啊。你能见到hr
<^X^> imtxc: 恩恩是的。
<woju> 以前上学时候不喜欢读书，现在后悔了
<xiaomo_> 上学那么浮躁。肯定读不进去书
<imtxc> ^X^: 兄弟你还年轻，多看看网上什么什么面试题 那个是原题目，答案上面也有， 我以前看过
<woju> xiaomo_: 离开学校了，再也没图书馆了
 * imtxc 虽然我知道看面试题这种方法扯淡
<xiaomo_> woju: 书不只在图书馆才有。重点是有没有约束自己看书的心
<imtxc> 可总比老师出的什么数据结构的题，就号称学生管理系统的有意义吧
<fhmdgxs> 想起来了 cu shell我见过最大的神叫ly5066113， 让我崇拜这么多年
<woju> xiaomo_: 百度文库以前很多电子书，现在都没了，找书好困难
<fhmdgxs> woju: 新浪那个不错
<xiaomo_> woju: 找哪方面的
<woju> fhmdgxs: 好看的书，不管哪方面的
<xiaomo_> 恩。 ishare.sina.com.cn 确实不错。不过估计有一天也会因为版权问题被XX的
<MeaCulpa> CU Shell区我一般中午去做作业
<xiaomo_> ppurl ishare 组合起来找书很好。还有 cnepub.com 也不错
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: Shell区来做作业的人很多，很有意思
<woju> MeaCulpa: 我一般上百度知道烦恼栏看爱情问题
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 好像原来的id是tim, 你记着么， 这个人 但凡回帖基本就是最优化的答案
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1766801-1-1.html
<kk> fhmdgxs ⇪ ti: sed程序实现乘法 - Shell - ChinaUnix.net -
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 我去CU很晚的...很晚才听说那里
<fhmdgxs> 恩
<MeaCulpa> ... crazy
<MeaCulpa> CU都是做作业的，恕我直言，大部分逛CU的回家还是进Windows打游戏，工作对着UNIX发愁
<^X^> MeaCulpa:请问CU是啥？
<keyboard> s
<ofan_> ^X^: Chongqing University
<xiaomo_> ofan_: +1
<keyboard> 重庆？
<^X^> ofan_: 哦！
<keyboard> 。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: ++
<MeaCulpa> CU怎么都是咱家广告....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 贵厂是？
<fhmdgxs> derux?
<woju> CU的论坛帖子占的空间太长了点，看了累
<adam8157> keyboard: chinaunix
<ofan_> 国内没*nix论坛
<ofan_> 也没社区
<MeaCulpa> 不是有ubuntu论坛么
<MeaCulpa> CU也不错么，还有LinuxSir
<MeaCulpa> 我就知道这三个...
<woju> ubuntu论坛的验证码太讨厌了，百度贴吧现在也没验证码了
<nyfair> 打到ubuntu论坛
<Cherrot> woju: 你发贴还没过10？
<woju> Cherrot: 没怎么发贴，不知道这个
<Cherrot> woju: 过10 就无需验证了呗
<woju> Cherrot: 原来如此
<MeaCulpa> woju: 同意，ubuntu论坛验证不知道在干吗
<woju> MeaCulpa: 验证码太长了，百度贴吧消除验证码的技术不知道是怎么实现的，现在一般网站都有验证码，不知道这个是不是一个消除验证码的开始
<jiong> wps for linux 体验码又人得到么？？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 同意，验证码太弱了，至少从没见过Discuzz论坛的验证码系统能防住哪个广告机器人的,PHPBB也差不多把
 * woju 我爱bbs，爱上bbs过后，就再也看不上其他的论坛了。
<woju> bbs全靠自觉，好像个别用户只要花点心思就能整个bbs变的很卡
<jiong> wps for linux 体验码又人得到么？？
<jiong> wps for linux 体验码又人得到么？？
<chouwawa> :)
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天更新后 Load值一直有点高 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371523 今天用update manager更新后 load值 在top中显示一直在0.9到1.2左右（没有运行什么程序）， 记得更新前load值在0.1 0.2左右，不知何故。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zwg_zero — 2012-04-20 17:32
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 今天下午试玩了卷轴 2-
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 2?
<MeaCulpa> Arena?
<MeaCulpa> DaggerFall?
<MeaCulpa> 这年头还玩这个，重口了
<MeaCulpa> DaggerFall不错
<nyfair> DaggerFall神作
<MeaCulpa> Morrowind 最高
<jiero> nyfair:  MeaCulpa 是 DaggerFall
<MeaCulpa> Skyrim还是不错的
<MeaCulpa> DaggerFall不错，现在貌似有XP包，直接玩
<jiero> MeaCulpa恩。是的。
<nyfair> Arena不错
<MeaCulpa> morrowind开始mod容易了
<MeaCulpa> 综合说来，morrowind比较耐玩
<jiero> nyfair: MeaCulpa 超级没看介绍就上，根本不知道怎么打，被老鼠灭了。
<MeaCulpa> 玩morrowind吧
<jiero> 哦。
<huntxu> jiero: 杰杰
<nyfair> 我记得有个openmw project
<MeaCulpa> 我起rsync折腾morrowind和skyrim
<nyfair> 用ogre来跑morrowind
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 但是这工作量太大了，估计完不成的
<jiero> nyfair: 看到介绍了，有5个morrowwind的引擎复刻项目
<jiero> MeaCulpa 5个都不会协调下资源。果然世界人太多了
<MeaCulpa> morrowind的Tamrial Rebuild进行中，Oblivion和Skyrim都出来了...
<woju> huntxu: 应该叫姐姐
<jiero> woju: 同龄
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，你玩了老滚3,4,5就知道，丫的，有空的modder太多了
<woju> jiero: 年龄不是问题
<jiero> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<jiero> woju: 弟弟
<MeaCulpa> 裸女簇拥的澡堂子真不错...
<jiero> MeaCulpa玩着这类的一般都有空
<woju> jiero: .......
<nyfair> 有个做了两年的mc幻想乡
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<woju> 1528829744 这个是贴吧帖子主题个数，帖子数量应该在几十亿贴
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/cuHsrmT06xY/?resourceId=0_03_05_02
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 还原南加大411枪击案真相——我们的声音_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 南加大 南加大枪击案 国内媒体 事实真相 不实报道 网络暴民
<richardlxc> 有用magit的吗
<drongh> erlang,这个语言，有人用过吗
<richardlxc>  
<richardlxc>  hmm, erlang is a programming language with built in support for concurrency, distribution, and fault tolerance. See http://www.erlang.org
<kk> richardlxc ⇪ t: Erlang Programming Language
<judezhan> erlang is excellent
<woju> 二郎？
<kk> 新 华东校区 • ubuntu12.04网易源，速度很快 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371525 deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise main universe restricted multiverse deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise main universe restricted multiverse deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise-security universe main multiverse restricted deb-src http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise-security universe main  …
<jiero> 刚才类似掉线了。
<Cherrot> 刚发现我用的 L2TP插件是 microcai 开发的
<yall> .
 * ofan_ 顶了Raspberry Pi
 * ofan_ 订了Raspberry Pi
<soiamso> ofan_: 能送到国内？
<ofan_> soiamso: 能
<ofan_> 第一批包括中国
<soiamso> ofan_: 合计多少？
<ofan_> soiamso: 关税不一样
<ofan_> 我这一共$44
<ofan_> http://www.element14.com/community/groups/raspberry-pi
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y Group: Raspberry Pi - element14
<soiamso> ofan_: 你发到大陆吗？
<ofan_> soiamso: 发usa
<mayli> ofan_: 从上海发货？
<mayli> ofan_: e14从上海发，第二天就能到的说
<mayli> ofan_: 人民币239+49
<soiamso> ofan_: 欧洲货？
<soiamso> mayli: 有链接吗？
<ofan_> mayli: UK发货
<mayli> ofan_: ...折腾
<ofan_> mayli: 都一个样
<ofan_> 现在只是preorder
<soiamso> mayli: 估计中国产
<ofan_> 我这显示的也是2-3天delivery
<ofan_> 但是不清楚具体什么时候发货
<ofan_> 官方说4.18以后订的要等到8月才能拿到
<ofan_> soiamso: 就是国产的
<ofan_> 富士康的货
<soiamso> mayli: 49 是运费？
<ofan_> mayli: 我这是221+57
<ofan_> model B是$35
<ofan_> 关税加消费税一共57rmb
<soiamso> ofan_: 发货地点是大陆？ 也就是大陆购买就不用缴税了？
<ofan_> soiamso: 不清楚，貌似是
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂
<soiamso> ofan_: 税是 刷预售权，还是在 e4 那里缴？
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子渣渣
<ofan_> soiamso: 直接交了
<mayli> soiamso: 税
<mayli> nihui: topcoder
<richardlxc> hello
<richardlxc> who use git in emacs?
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<lingyang> :-D
<mayli> linux for MIPS?
<ofan_> mips
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 升级完gnome不能进入桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371528 Archlinux... 升级完了gdm可以打开，就是一进入桌面就出错。。。错误提示也看不出什么。 真是蛋疼。。怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 libertas — 2012-04-20 19:13
<mayli> minimal debian占用的体积是？
<caleb-> mayli: 200M 上下（未压缩）
<mayli> caleb-: 新装的sid有400M。。
<ofan_> 装arch
<caleb-> mayli: 那是因为装了 important + standard
<caleb-> mayli: debian 可以只装 essential + 部份 required
<caleb-> mayli: 想要更小可以装 emdebiian <- embedded debian
<caleb-> mayli: 我的 minimal sid: 189M
<mayli> caleb-: 用bootstrap debian做的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • eclipse无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371530 12.04安装了java-7-oracle 用sudo apt-get install eclipse 装好后启动时跳错 Code: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library. Reasons:     no swt-gtk-3740 in java.library.path     no swt-gtk in java.library.path     Can't load library: /home/kei/.swt/lib/linux/x86_64/libswt-gtk-3740.so     Can't lo …
<caleb-> mayli: man debootstrap
<huntxu> caleb-: 好小，編譯工具啥都沒麽
<caleb-> huntxu: 只有 essential + apt
<caleb-> 用 emdebian 不装 apt 应该可以压到 120M 以下
<caleb-> 再小就自己搞吧
<huntxu> llvm+gcc+python2 210M了 = =
<ofan_> 装arch
<caleb-> 一般 livecd 都是有压缩的，实际上都有 200~300M
<huntxu> clang 55M, perl 53M, ghostscript 47, opera 45, glibc 37
 * huntxu 裝的大包不少...
<caleb-> arch 不可能比 debian 小啦，arch 又不拆包
<caleb-> 如果要自己手动拆，用啥 distro 不都一样？
<mayli> jffs放在sd卡上可以么？
<soiamso> huntxu: tinyc
<soiamso> huntxu: lua 这类应该也很小
<hunt_O> soiamso: ?
<mayli> 求比较jffs jffs2 yaffs yaffs2
<cfy> 有什么录终端内容到avi的么？或者能被mencoder转换的。不是屏幕录像。我要把终端放到后台的。
<caleb-> 钟端转 avi 不觉得很蛋疼么。。。
<caleb-> cfy: 转成 txt 才正常吧
<hunt_O> 你加個重定向到文件不行麽 = =
<hunt_O> roylez_: 網絡好渣
<hunt_O> roylez_: 今天老掉線
<hunt_O> roylez_: kernel.org的源只有5k
<roylez_> hunt_O: 胡子没须须了
<hunt_O> 這日子，不挂著vpn上不了網了
<cfy> caleb-: 不是啊，我想录像嘛
<cfy> caleb-: 最后一定得是视频嘛，:D
<cfy> hunt_O: 重定向到文件？怎么转成avi?
<caleb-> cfy: 哪里要用的？
<soiamso> cfy: 网上就那么几个？
<hunt_O> cfy: 一頁一頁截圖怎麽樣？
<hunt_O> lol
<hunt_O> 閃～
<jiero> cfy 催肥鸭
<cfy> caleb-: soiamso: 不是屏幕，录像，因为时间较长，所以我不可能放到前台。但是效果是录下终端显示的内容，或者说，录下ncurses显示出来的内容
<soiamso> cfy: 感觉录成 svg 可能更好？
<cfy> soiamso: 怎么录呢？
<cfy> jiero: 我的bot应该算稳定咯
<caleb-> 感觉让 js 跑 txt 更好？
<cfy> jiero: atc bot
<cfy> js?
<jiero> cfy: 好家伙
<caleb-> cfy: 用 browser 开启，自动卷页
<cfy> caleb-: soiamso: 我想达到recordmydesktop的效果，但是。。。。
<cfy> caleb-: soiamso: 要不我开个X,专门跑那个程序。。。然后录像？
<caleb-> cfy: 文字的东西转影像档真的很蛋疼啊
<caleb-> cfy: 重点是用在哪，给谁看啊
<caleb-> cfy: 真的有需要全程录像么？
<cfy> caleb-: 不是啊，我是一个终端游戏的模拟
<soiamso> cfy: 只是想法，看看如何读pts ?
<soiamso> cfy: 因为一般 pts都是公开的
<cfy> caleb-: 但是，现在分数没意义了。。所以我想录像，装酷
<cfy> caleb-: 是啊
<caleb-> cfy: 截图就好了吧
<soiamso> 你可以开另外一个程序读指定的pts ?
<cfy> caleb-: soiamso: bsdgames里面的atc游戏。我觉得录像出来感觉比较酷
<caleb-> cfy: 截图可以转 animated gif 或影片
<cfy> caleb-: 这个终端可能会被opera或者emacs啥的，覆盖，如何解图？
<cfy> caleb-: 不放到最前面也能截图么？
<caleb-> cfy: 可以的
<caleb-> cfy: 可以指定 X window ID
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。。。我傻了
<cfy> caleb-: soiamso: thx :D
<soiamso> cfy: http://bashshell.net/commands/using-the-script-command/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Record Bash Shell Activity with the script Command
<cfy> soiamso: 那我用recordmydesktop好咯
<imadper> tenzu: 疼疼早~
<tenzu> imadper: 早啊
<imadper> 有人成功在内网拿到high-id了吗?
<cfy> soiamso: 弱问怎么获取window id? xwinifo的id怎么用呢？
<cfy> soiamso: 那个网页打不开
<cfy> soiamso: 像这样 xwininfo: Window id: 0x2000022 "xterm" ，id是哪部分？我试了下，提示 Window must be on visible screen area!
<caleb-> cfy: 要不開個 Xephyr 去截圖吧
<caleb-> cfy: DISPLAY=:1 抓圖 & 之類的
<cfy> soiamso: 好像不行啊。
<cfy> soiamso: import -window可以用titile,必须貌似必须可见才行
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯，我试试
<mayli> 求比较jffs jffs2 yaffs yaffs2
<soiamso> cfy: script 命令，
<soiamso> cfy: 那个链接说这个
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。我正在尝试Xephyr,不错 :D
<cfy> soiamso: 比直接开个X好多了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你前2年，不知道干嘛去了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我？前两天？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 打仗不。hardcore
<iGoogle> cfy: 你浪费时间嘛。Xephyr才用。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我在高小车啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不明白，求神明示
<iGoogle> 都浪费到emacs和lisp上了。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: common lisp不错啊，开发快
<iGoogle> 你去改一个ml.sock.pl。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> pl开发才快。
<cfy> iGoogle: 乱说
<cfy> iGoogle: 肯定没cl快
<iGoogle> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 你换成emacs，就不用数括号了。。。
<Cherrot> iGoogle: pl 是神马？
<soiamso> 都是动态类型的一样快吧
<iGoogle> 数括号，难道是人类该做的工作？
<iGoogle> 写得快。是说。
<cfy> iGoogle: 是emacs的工作，我从来不数 啊
<soiamso> cfy: 估计 ocaml 才能解决括号问题
<iGoogle> 寥寥几句，就搞定一个事情。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 我说的也是写，
<cfy> soiamso: 这个我觉得无所谓吧，反正我写得挺爽的。
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你不知道perl的$_的。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 没用过perl , 就想听听他的优点
<iGoogle> 变量都全省掉，就这快。
<iGoogle> 直接正则。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04升级后开机的启动图消失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371534 ubuntu12.04装没几天，更新了一下补丁，重启之后发现紫色背景的那个ubuntu的特色图标没有出现，而是只有一整片紫色的背景，然后直接进入桌面了，这是怎么回事呢？？？有人能帮我吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jynwo — 2012-04-20 2 …
<soiamso> cfy: common lisp 没有这个用法的吗？
<mayli> .............................................
<soiamso> iGoogle: common lisp 估计也有这个
<cfy> soiamso: 什么？用法？
<iGoogle> 给你一个例子吧。比如$_="soiamso";/am/;print $'; 知道输出什么不。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.cpan.org/misc/japh
<cfy> iGoogle: soi
<iGoogle> 。。反了
<iGoogle> 让 soiamso 猜。
<iGoogle> 一次正则，出3个结果。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你要补习pl了
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。
<soiamso> iGoogle: soso ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 是哦
<iGoogle> 输出so
<soiamso> 猜的
<cfy> iGoogle: $c=()=split / /,$abc
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个我都看不懂了。。。
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> map 更高效。
<mayli> ofan_: RSpi 128M?
<yall> ls
<yall> 不对。是'ls
<cfy> iGoogle: =()=是啥意思呢？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 打仗去。hardcore
<iGoogle> cfy: 我不知道啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: ..
<iGoogle> 你学术派。
<iGoogle> 破酷胖。
<cfy> iGoogle: 完整的是: my $str = 'aa bb cccc';  my $val = () = $str =~ /\w+/g;
<cfy> iGoogle: 求科普
<iGoogle> cfy: 我就没看过()。 lol
<samuel> q
<cfy> soiamso: iGoogle: 我喜欢lisp的宏
<iGoogle> 我看过的那chm2html版本的。你又不是不知道。
<iGoogle> 宏是浪费资源的东西啊。
<iGoogle> asm里面经常用。
<cfy> 宏怎么浪费资源了？
<iGoogle> 说明原始语法不足。才用宏的。
<cfy> 不就代码长点么。。。。
<cfy> - -!
<iGoogle> asm有时候，被逼用宏。就是为了省掉些字符。
<cfy> iGoogle: 宏是为了方便
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如timeout函数，
<iGoogle> 当然是为了方便。
<tenzu> 伊万叔
<cfy> iGoogle: 限制一个操作的时限，perl怎么做？
<tenzu> 拜神
<iGoogle> 个的确说明原始语法，设计不足。
<soiamso> iGoogle: cfy lisp 为了使用 html符号 用宏了？
<iGoogle> xlib有timeout
<iGoogle> 直接写。
<cfy> xlib?
<cfy> soiamso: html符号？
<iGoogle> Glib::Timeout->add(10,\&time); 是Glib
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 够简单吧。
<gjp> iGoogle: perl和python谁执行的快一点呢？
<tenzu> 打倒perl
<jiero> ten
<cfy> iGoogle: 如果我需要一个特殊的if语句呢？大于0时干某事，等于零时干某事，小于0时干某事
<soiamso> cfy: 例如在代码里面 直接嵌入 html代码，perl 可以？
<iGoogle> py的软件中心，想死的慢。
<jiero> tenzu: 买的绘图显示器，Linux驱动刚写出来。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7的分区在10.04安装时无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371538 我在win7中将一个disk分成了两个partition，一个用于在win7系统里面用，装装数据资料什么的。另一块作为unallocated，准备用来装ubuntu。 但是在ubuntu 10.04安装中，安装程序没有将这两块识别出来，也就是说没有识别出freespace，而是将这 …
<iGoogle> py的警告，想死的多。其他的不知道了。
<gjp> iGoogle: 那么perl会好点？
<soiamso> gjp: python 如果你用上 cython的话
<tenzu> jiero: 高级货
<iGoogle> gjp: 至少处理文本，是perl的专利。
<gjp> soiamso: 我都是使用cpython
<cfy> soiamso: 那lisp肯定可以嘛
<gjp> iGoogle: 多谢
<jiero> tenzu: 比我的2台电脑都贵，年纪也比这两台合计差不多。
<tenzu> jiero: 显示效果怎么样?
<soiamso> cfy: 但是lisp 就不需要改原来的实现，直接 宏就可以 ?
<jiero> tenzu: 还没提。
<jiero> tenzu: 明天早上或者下午。
<jiero> tenzu: 我只是网上查查驱动。
<cfy> soiamso: 比如，perl支持hash直接写， 但是lisp不支持，你只需要写下宏，就能支持了 http://frank.kank.net/essays/hash.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Hash Table Syntax in Common Lisp
<tenzu> jiero: 但愿你淘到个宝贝
<gjp> cfy: 还记得我吗？
<cfy> soiamso: 对，和语言默认支持没差别
<cfy> gjp: nick有影响，具体。。。就忘了。。
<jiero> tenzu: 应该是宝贝吧。描轮廓线就好办了，直接画。
<gjp> cfy: 算了，无所谓了，我之前吧系统换成了Gentoo
<mayli> 
<cfy> gjp: 哦。提示下?
<gjp> cfy: 以前问你find命令的使用，跟你学的使用emacs
<cfy> gjp: 唉，想不起来了，不好意思。
<gjp> cfy: 然后有一台超级破的电脑
<cfy> gjp: nick太多了。。
<gjp> cfy: 那个无法安装ubuntu和archlinux无法开X。。。。、
<gjp> cfy: 算了，无所谓了，已经有一段时间没上来过了
<jiero> cfy: Linus要求电脑超级安静，所以用了 AppleAir
<jiero> 他周围声音最大的东西不是电脑而是他的猫。
<cfy> jiero: 。。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我现在又把Gentoo换成了CentOS
<iGoogle> jiero: 不是袋鼠？
<koit> 大家好，我把windows一个盘格式化了,怎么分到ubuntu下啊？谢谢
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa:
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 484x316,怎么取整？
<iGoogle> koit: 直接安装。
<iGoogle> 不格式化最好。
<gjp> cfy: 因为Gentoo的GNOME2已经不稳定了
<cfy> gjp: 我同学，装了fedora，我感觉不错
<cfy> gjp: 不用gnome.讨厌gnome
<tenzu> cfy: 哪儿讨厌了?
<koit> iGoogle 直接安装什么意思？
<iGoogle> koit: 你不是安装系统？是要挂载分区？
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。说过了。。。是不喜欢
<gjp> cfy: 但是我习惯不了openbox和fluxbox，虽然也有时会用
<cfy> tenzu: 我喜欢sawfish
<iGoogle> tenzu: 支持掐 cfy
<gjp> cfy: 我是从fedora转向Gentoo的
<jiero> cfy: 根本不懂啥是取整呢。
<tenzu> cfy: 我也说不上喜欢
<cfy> tenzu: 不过我也装了gnome,或许哪天可以拿出来给同学们炫耀
<soiamso> cfy: perl 在 string literal 也就是你那个例子有弱点 ？
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<koit> iGoogle 嗯，我把windows格掉了一个区，然后想把那个区的空间挂到ubuntu下
<jiero> cfy: 希望有一天你拿用我做的扩展去炫耀。
<cfy> jiero: 啥扩展？容易装么？
<jiero> cfy: 还没呢～
<cfy> jiero: 我是菜鸟。。不要太麻烦啊。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<iGoogle> koit: nautilus下，点击分区就可以啊
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你手机号是158开头的么?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你准备干嘛。
<jiero> cfy: 就是进 gnome extension 网站，然后点个图标，然后确认就装好了。
<cfy> tenzu: 是158开头的
<cfy> jiero: 哦。不错
<iGoogle> 乱说的，都踢了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 额，我说露了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 开通飞聊
<iGoogle> 不飞。
<iGoogle> 你又不是妹朵。
<jiero> iGoogle: 直接开个音频聊天室把。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 加我飞信好友也行
<cfy> iGoogle: 万bump?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 等你变性。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。你竟然也要求妹朵
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你老婆会阉了你
<iGoogle> jiero: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 支持，kick了 tenzu
 * tenzu 突然想kick了cfy
<cfy> tenzu: @_@
<jiero> cfy: 我旁边养了2个月的蜘蛛挺大了。
<cfy> jiero: 啥啊。。。
<jiero> cfy: 就在我灯后面结网2个月，我没管
<iGoogle> 罗杰越来越变态了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04里怎么使用p7zip,而不是用archive 这个系统自带的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371541 最近打开有些rar，解压缩老是出错，在windows下确实好的。 估计是archive带的版本太差，换了个7zip，不知道怎么用，是不是要自定软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-04-20 20:52
<koit> iGoogle 没找到选项，我是刚接触。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 为啥妨碍蜘蛛结网呢，你更喜欢飞虫么。
<iGoogle> koit: nautilus。就是文件管理器。左边。磁盘，点击。
<jiero> iGoogle: gnome 3.4里，nautilus 更名 file了。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 我看你头句，可是认为你在养蜘蛛的。
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 鹦鹉螺，多名贵。
<jiero> iGoogle: 知道什么是抹杀个性了么。
<jiero> iGoogle: gnome队伍正在抹杀人类的求知欲网
<koit> iGoogle 我已经把windows那个区给格了，找不到分区
<soiamso> koit: 你先mount 看看 结构？
<iGoogle> koit: 你用看分区的软件看吧。确定是哪个分区。
<soiamso> koit: fdisk -l
<jiero> koit: 图形的话输入 disk 就找到了工具
<iGoogle> 啥名字去了。
<soiamso> koit: 如果是lvm结构就很简单
<iGoogle> gui的嘛。 soiamso
<iGoogle> 你让他看fdisk，不是想死嘛
<soiamso> iGoogle: ......
<koit> iGoogle 我先试试
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭啊。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 什么结构都可以合并到一起？
<jiero> iGoogle: 我突然想要没有脚——都不站在地上的家具
<iGoogle> soiamso: 哪方面？？
<soiamso> koit: 你那个并到一起的要求描述不明确，
<cfy> jiero: 啊 ？
<iGoogle> jiero: 你去袋鼠国吧。
<soiamso> koit: 究竟是怎样并到一起？
<koit> soiamso ？
<iGoogle>  /usr/bin/palimpsest koit
<iGoogle> nnnd 这破名字。才找到。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 爱基狗
<jiero> roylez_ 揉你
<roylez_> jiero: http://jandan.net/2012/04/20/15foot.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 澳洲蜘蛛勇斗半米棕树蛇
<iGoogle> 乐乐尾巴
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。这里的蜘蛛真的很大，我那次还以为是某人的恶作剧玩具呢。大约身体就有4cm宽。
<Cherrot> jiero: 袋鼠国列入了我的出行黑名单……  平生最怕蜘蛛……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 纯爷们哪里有怕蜘蛛的。就好像贝爷，噶崩脆，鸡肉味。怕蜘蛛的都是基佬
<koit> iGoogle 我用的Gpart,有一个主分区，没有分配，直接新建？
<iGoogle> koit: 可以。
<Cherrot> roylez_: 那放个10cm的蜘蛛在你脸上试试……
<iGoogle> jiero: 给 roylez_邮寄你的蜘蛛过去。
 * Cherrot 赞同神的主意
<roylez_> Cherrot: 无惧。小学的时候专门抓蜘蛛捏在手心里面，然后去吓人
<koit> iGoogle 如何把它弄到ubuntu中来呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要录像的东西只有484*316,那我录像，分辨率设置多少呢？
<zealinux> * Cherrot 颜色怎么高亮了？
<Cherrot> zealinux: 什么高亮？
<iGoogle> koit: ..  http://imagebin.org/208929 不就这点击嘛。如果看到分区。
<iGoogle> 设备那里。
<soiamso> koit: 如果你的空闲区域在前面的话，比较复杂
<cfy> iGoogle: 640*400?
<iGoogle> cfy: 管他多少。后期最说嘛。
<yall> perl快。
<iGoogle> 无所谓。后期压片，简单啊。
<soiamso> koit: 你确定不是 lvm结构？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。
<koit> soiamso 新建的那个就是在前面
<soiamso> koit: btrfs ?
<koit> soiamso 不懂，太白了。。
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你咋每次想那么复杂呢。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 10.04 网络设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371543 因为计算的程序要在linux下运行，今天就在win7的电脑上又装了ubuntu 10.04. 装好之后上不了网啊。win7都是正常上网的。 接上网线之后，右上角的网络连接标志，显示感叹号，没有网络连接。刚接触linux，不知道该怎么办。 在网上 …
<soiamso> iGoogle: 先看看你咋说。。。
<iGoogle> 说啥。他自己格式化了。点击就完了。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 他要把空间加到现在的挂载点下吧
<iGoogle> roylez_: 把 MeaCulpa 叫出来。
<iGoogle> soiamso: 目前没见他有这要求啊。 :D 你太操心了。
<soiamso> iGoogle:  所以干才说 koit 的要求不明确
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=371546
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 求 UML 工具 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<soiamso> koit: 如果 是btrfs 你就 btrfs-vol move
<iGoogle> soiamso: 很明了。如果他有这种要求，不会问前面的问题的。
<koit> soiamso 就是想把那个分区挂到ubuntu下
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你缺少和人交流的。赶紧去找妹朵谈爱去。
<koit> iGoogle 就是想把心分区挂到ubuntu下
<iGoogle> koit: 是罗。要说的都说了。自己操作就是。
<soiamso> koit: 你有必要把wind的分区灭掉？
<sunjun> 谁知道　goagent为啥不支持　https
<iGoogle> sunjun: 谁说的？
<cfy> soiamso: 还是ffmpeg的录像好用
<sunjun> 为啥我这twitter显示不正常
<sunjun> 怎么样设置呢　iGoogle
<iGoogle> sunjun: 自己去找破浏览器的设置。
<koit> 好吧，我再去google一下，谢谢！
<soiamso> iGoogle: 正在等小soso 出生
<koit> soiamso 谢谢！
<iGoogle> soiamso: 额。忘记这事情了。呵呵。
<sunjun> iGoogle: 破浏览器的设置。什么意思
<iGoogle> sunjun: 就是你的浏览器太破。不人性化。这简单的设置，还躲很深。导致你找不到。
<soiamso> koit: 估计你是想得到我那个效果，把所有空间都放到 /home 下 。。。
<koit> soiamso 就是想要那效果
<sunjun> iGoogle: 你用goagent的时候tittwe正常么
<soiamso> iGoogle: 我说嘛
<iGoogle> soiamso: 完蛋。被你逗出来了。这要求。
<sunjun> 我是按照官网教程设置的啊
<iGoogle> koit: 你个想好了。你原始只是要一个分区。nnnnd
<iGoogle> @@@@@
<soiamso> koit: 如果是 btrfs 就非常容易了
<iGoogle> 好吧。 soiamso 你继续发挥。 lol
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求 UML 工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371546 Dia 蛋疼的操作和界面！ ArgoUML 蛋疼的速度！ 用笔和纸，又发现电脑桌很蛋疼！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-04-20 21:18
<soiamso> iGoogle: 发奋写点东西。
<koit> soiamso 只要把那个分区挂到/home下就行了
<iGoogle> ？
<soiamso> koit: 你还是贴贴 mount 吧
<Cherrot> 怎样kill掉 init 呢 ~
<soiamso> Cherrot: sudo ?
<koit> soiamso 直接在这里贴么，那不影响人聊天么
<soiamso> koit: 不是，paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<Cherrot> soiamso: 明显不是
<Cherrot> soiamso: root都不行
<soiamso> koit: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: GParted -- Features
<soiamso> koit: move
<zealinux> emacs还有什么好玩的功能？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10看不了视频怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371547 ubuntu11.10看不了视频怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 徐夫子 — 2012-04-20 21:39
<sst_c0n4shell> soiamso 贴了
<koit> soiamso 贴了
<^X^> kk:你是这IRC的管理员吗？怎么我们出错的信息。还有其他帖子的信息你都能明确的浏览到呢？
<kk> ^X^, 感谢，但肯定我不是唯一的一个。  ㍭ 
<^X^> kk:呵呵！那辛苦你了。我仅代表全体IRC同仁向你表示感谢。KK你辛苦了。
<kk> ^X^, 我很高兴你找到这个有趣的。  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> 两个 bot 在唱双簧？
<^X^> Freebuilder: bot是啥？
<Freebuilder> ^X^, 你怎么起个机器人的名字！
<^X^> Freebuilder: 啊？这是机器人的名字？我不知道。因为想不到什么好的名字。呵呵。想引起大家的注意。
<hoxily> ^X^, bot 就是robot 或者 android, 是人工智能的产物.
<Cherrot> 访问论坛好慢啊！
<Freebuilder> ^X^, kk 以前就叫 ^k^！
 * Cherrot csdn的帖子URL竟然是用uuid了
<Freebuilder> ^X^, 刚才你问的 kk 就是个 bot！哈哈……
<^X^> Freebuilder: 啊？那是一个人工智能？这么智能啊？
<^X^> hoxily:哦谢谢。明白了。
<Freebuilder> kk, 如何证明你不是 bot？
<^X^> Cherrot: 不准备下见tx的hr吗？
<Cherrot> ^X^: 见过了啊……
<kk> Freebuilder, 你必须在学校学习。  ㍭ 
<^X^> Cherrot: 你不紧张吗？tx意味着高薪。。。。。。等等
<Freebuilder> kk, 答非所问了吧！
<Cherrot> ^X^: 目前最重要的是做好脚下的工作。。 太多事情要忙了
 * Cherrot 答非所问是kk的强项 :D
<^X^> Freebuilder: 看样子我落伍了。
<^X^> Cherrot: 见过了结果如何。
<Cherrot> ^X^: 见过了就见过了啊…… 他没说我录没录取，我也没问。。
<Freebuilder> help
<Freebuilder> :help
<^X^> Cherrot: 啊哦
<Freebuilder> 怎么获取 IRC 的帮助的？
<^X^> 似乎是 /help
<^X^> clear
<Freebuilder> 哦，卖嘎
<^X^> Freebuilder: kk真的是无人值守的机器？
<imadper> ^X^: 偶尔有人
<^X^> imadper: 完全蒙了。完全无法理解。
<imadper> ...
<Freebuilder> kk, ^X^ 老打听你，似乎是想泡你耶！
<kk> Freebuilder, 我能听懂的东西很多，像我们对你的上升星座的讨论。  ㍮ 
<^X^> Freebuilder: 完全100%无那回事，我只是因为freebuilder说是智能。我完全不可思议。
<Freebuilder> ^X^, 我只是证明给你看，它又答非所问了！
<^X^> Freebuilder: 。。。。。。
<^X^> Freebuilder: 知道kk是谁维护？或者开发的吗？十分想深入了解。
<Freebuilder> kk, --version
<Freebuilder> kk, --about
<Cherrot> ^X^: 今天就人机结合了一次 你没注意到？
<kk> Freebuilder, 怎么了？  ㍮ 
<Freebuilder> kk, kk --about
<Freebuilder> kk, kk --version
<^X^> Cherrot: 我确实没注意。真的像是人在跟我交流。刚开始freebuilder没解释前我还一直在双簧
<Freebuilder> ^X^, 看不到相关信息，我也不清楚。
<kk> Freebuilder, YAY。  ㍮ 
<^X^> Freebuilder: 可能作者故意隐藏了。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助 invalid partition table http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371549 如题 好好的 重启之后忽然出现invalid partition table ，我的本本是双系统。新本本才买一个月.系统是win7和ubuntu，今天刚装完u的显卡驱动然后重启，，，就出现了这个问题。我用win7启动光盘直接修复是否就可以了？这个应该不是分区表坏了吧？ …
<jianghu> gnome3为什么在虚拟机下不能完全显示？
<jianghu> 都睡觉了吗，各位老大？
<^X^> jianghu: 我关注着，可是爱莫能助。
<pocoyo> jianghu: 虚拟显卡不行
<jianghu> pocoyo, 不能设置吗？是不是配置低 啊？
 * gfrog @@
<pocoyo> jianghu: 虚拟出来的配置感觉比较低，没法硬件加速吧？
<jianghu> pocoyo, 装上vmware-tool也不行么？
<^X^> pocoyo: 不过似乎vmware8 display有3D加速设置。
<^X^> pocoyo: 我今天在pc上就vm8 fedora17beta
<jianghu> ^X^, gnome3显示也不行么？
<pocoyo> 有可能行，我没试过。
<^X^> jianghu:安装时是的。完全看不到整个安装画面。可是安全完就恢复正常了。
<jianghu> ^X^, 我的安装完成后，gnome3能打开，但效果很差，像个平板
<^X^> jianghu:你也是安装的f17？
<jianghu> ^X^, 使得
<jianghu> 是的
<jianghu> 安装的gnome
<^X^> jianghu: f17默认是gnome3.4吧？
<jianghu> 安装的opensusegnome也是不行
<jianghu> 没仔细看
<^X^> jianghu: f17现在是beta版，问题还很多。就连制作usb都是个问题。
<jianghu> 呵呵
<jianghu> opensuse12 kde安装grub总是出错，根本安装不上
<gfrog> jianghu, 嘛叫无法显示？ 安装进程还是装好之后？ 既然是虚拟机，方便来个解图嘛？
<^X^> jianghu: 不过你说的17gui效果欠佳，或许是因为是beta版吧。不过个人感觉如果把桌面换成16的潜艇。似乎没多大的改变。
 * gfrog f17过几天就发布了。。
<^X^> gfrog:没那么快吧？
<jianghu> 就是整个界面根本就像个平板，看不出图标效果来
<gfrog> ^X^, 也就几天
<^X^> jianghu: 这个gnome3
<^X^> jianghu: 似乎是这样的。
<gfrog> jianghu, 你觉得我能理解你说的到底是神马情况不？ 来截图，比说一万句还快
<jianghu> http://www.oschina.net/question/122260_24765 可以看下这个讨论
<kk> jianghu ⇪ ti: GNOME 3——虚拟机不能承受之重 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<^X^> jianghu: 你有没有在左上角打开高对比什么的选项？
<jianghu> ^X^, 没
<gfrog> jianghu, 另外是用vmware模拟的吧？ 在虚拟机里显卡显示的是个神马玩意？ F17竟然到现在都搞不定vmware，真差劲
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 如何用win7mgr引导grub2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371550 网上说先把grub安装到单独分区，然后拷贝一个512字节的引导记录grub.lnx，然后在boot.ini添加c：\grub.lnx=“grub” 但是开机后点击grub，发现光标在闪烁，没出现grub2 我机器上没有bcd，所以easybcd无法使用。 麻烦各位指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokk …
<jianghu> gfrog, 没办法
<jianghu> 好几个linux版本都是这样
<jianghu> 似乎ubuntu没这个
<jianghu> 看来还是ubuntu配置傻瓜
 * gfrog 捉急死个人。。。 自己装个F17看看情况去。。
<jianghu> gfrog, 哈哈
 * gfrog 越来越跟中国人说不明白话了，这都神马情况
 * ^X^_ 晕倒，居然断点
<pocoyo> jianghu: 分个20G装个双系统得了。
<jianghu> pocoyo, 我分了60G给了ubuntu11.10了
<gfrog> adam8157, @@
<adam8157> gfrog: ? 刚掉线了
<gfrog> adam8157, 大半夜的竟然还在。。
<jianghu> /home/jianghu/图片/gg.xcf
<jianghu> 完蛋了
<gfrog> adam8157, 今年12.04发布有release party么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不也是
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该没有
<gfrog> adam8157, 想去蹭T恤
<gfrog> adam8157, 竟然木有！
<adam8157> gfrog: 蓉蓉太忙了
<gfrog> adam8157, 蓉蓉是谁？
<adam8157> gfrog: @happyaron
<gfrog> adam8157, 哦
<gfrog> adam8157, 好吧
<adam8157> roylez_: gfrog http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac3116
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 叫兽教你求职-投简历(叫兽千秋万载,一统江湖!) - Acfun
<roylez_> adam8157: 奥特
<gfrog> roylez_, 坏主席也在。。
 * gfrog 半夜还在装guest 测试，公司是不是该给我发奖金。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 给你一脸盆苍蝇
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也ssh连着呢, 看邮件
<MaskRay> gfrog: 没有 release party？
<gfrog> roylez_, 坏人！
<gfrog> adam8157, 不到20k封邮件，我收了一下午了。。。 妈的imap这效率
<gfrog> MaskRay, adam8157 说木有啊
<adam8157> Destine: 妹子 你说呢?
 * gfrog 趁着guest安装，调下车子去
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 默认字体要是能像Windows那样就好了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371551 英文字体还不错，就是中文字体，换了若干个，都看着不舒服。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aliPPO — 2012-04-20 22:43
<wobu> hello?
<pylaurent> hello
<kk> pylaurent, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<wobu> 1204已经升到正式版了？
<pylaurent> wobu: 还是final test？
<pylaurent> wobu: 还是 final的beta
<ysyk> lfs真费时间
<Freebuilder> 给 Debian 打包的，有些人真蛋疼
<Freebuilder> openjdk-7-jre 竟然依赖 gnome
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 比如说。。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 我特地查了，Ubuntu 没有这么依赖
<dddyyyyy> caleb-: s=vt,我可以把它看成是一个微分公式吗？
<Freebuilder> testing 中的 blender 竟还要依赖 fonts-droid 这蛋疼的字体
<ysyk> Freebuilder: 这个依赖是编译时依赖吧，运行时可以不依赖，是正常现象
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 二进制依赖
<dddyyyyy> s=1/2at^2+vt可以看成是泰勒级数吗，  caleb-
<adam8157> Freebuilder: debian也没有依赖gnome
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 字体应该作为「推荐」的弱依赖
<adam8157> Freebuilder: 依赖的是libgnome
<Freebuilder> adam8157, 差不多了
<adam8157> Freebuilder: 可以reportbug啊
<Freebuilder> adam8157, 英语不懂啊！
<dddyyyyy> mayli: .
<Freebuilder> adam8157, fcitx 我就能报了！哈哈……
<Freebuilder> 噢！麦嘎！看来现在还不适合转 testing！
<Freebuilder> 12.04 怎么还没倒计时
<ysyk> Freebuilder: 什么时候？
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 不知道
<pylaurent> Freebuilder: 什么倒计时？
<Freebuilder> pylaurent, Ubuntu 主页那个倒计时
<pylaurent> Freebuilder: 倒计时什么？出正式版？
<ysyk> 唉，测试版各种崩溃
<Freebuilder> pylaurent, 以往都是提前两周就有倒计时了，现在还差十天就月底了
<pylaurent> Freeb
<ysyk> 无语了，做lfs，磁盘空间分小了，浪费时间啊
<ysyk> 又要重头来
<alvin_rxg> 這不需要重頭來的……直接重新分區一下就行了呀
<ysyk> 刚刚编译gcc，因为空间太小，失败了，这个还是要重新弄
<ysyk> 就是gcc费时间
<byunting> ??
<ysyk> byunting: 编译gcc
<byunting> 有人的吗
<byunting> anybody?
<piggybox1> what's up?
<byunting> here is chinese or english?
<cfy> chinese please
<byunting> ...
<ysyk> zh-cn and zh-tw
<cfy> 有人知道怎么在ubuntu论坛里发贴嵌入视频么？
<cfy> youku的
<houge> 我总觉得发个连接就好。
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> 那你知道怎么内嵌么？
<wwliu> xxx
<LOL_> .
 * LOL_ 怀疑^X^就是忍者猫!
<knownbad> ?
<ofan_> yooooooooooooooooo
<hechu> 金山软件的 WPS 办公套件 alpha3 版本，今晚发布了。
<hechu> 包含了 字处理 软件和 幻灯片软件。
<ofan_> hechu: google docs完爆wps
<hechu> ofan, 别那么绝对。当你需要和商业客户交换文档的时候，当他们是M$的客户的时候，当他们发的文件需要你修改再返回的时候，特别你的客户是甲方比你强势的时候。
<hechu> 你就会回来跟我一起唱这首，，，当当当~当当当。。。
<ofan_> hechu: 交给手下做
<hechu> only you, can deep compatible with M$ ,,, only you ,,, can ...
<ofan_> google docs对m$兼容也很好
<hechu> ofan, 还是别那么绝对，当你在飞机上的时候，，，不过玩 linux 的屌丝，没那么多商务飞行的机会。
<ofan_> 比m$方便多了，可以建议你的客户那么搞
<hechu> 不能想象客户按照你的意愿行事。那不切实际。
<ofan_> 只是建议
<hechu> 建议客户当然没问题。
<ofan_> google docs现在很强大了，这是趋势
<hechu> 强大归强大，深度兼容归深度兼容。不冲突。
<ofan_> 如果客户决定试一试发现不错，兼容问题不就没有了
<hechu> 我取兼容。因为我生活的环境，不仅linux，除了我这个屌丝，还有灰常灰常灰常多的，M$ 用户。
<ofan_> 并不冲突，m$的文件传到google docs照样能看，兼容很好
<hechu> 你要花很多时间，对每个客户，不同的客户，解释什么是 google doc，为什么要你放弃你的 M$ 而用不要钱的 google doc。
<hechu> 如果我有那个功夫，我会劝客户多给点钱，少派点活儿给我。
<ofan_> 我觉得这并不是浪费时间
<ofan_> 也许你就提了下名字，别人可能就会去查
<hechu> ofan, 不争了。呵呵，这个兼容性。。。M$ PPT 中明明很正确的演示，在 Libre 中，位置偏了。。。效果大打折扣。
<hechu> 机会马上丧失。
<ofan_> hechu: libre是很烂的，但是google docs不一样
<hechu> 哦，当然，我现在之亚欧不需要对方修改的，都会转 PDF。
<ofan_> hechu: 现在别人给我的ppt,doc我都放到google docs,再用Insync同步到本地
<knownbad> 美国政府会帮你备份。
<hechu> 好吧，google doc，我找时间试试。不冲突。
<hechu> 哦，对了天朝神墙可能不让我出去，，，
<woju> 这个又是客户端软件和web的竞争，客户端快，web简单方便
<ofan> 开个office要两分钟
<woju> ofan: office功能要多些吧，而且比web要快些肯定
<ofan> woju: 常用功能都有了
<ofan> 制表,画图,排版等等
<woju> ofan: 对office不了解，不知道一般用哪些功能，呵呵
<woju> ofan: 你在大陆吗？这么晚还不睡觉？
<ofan> woju: 你不也不睡
<woju> ofan: 我起床了，最近每天都早醒
<ofan> woju: 不到4点就起床??
<woju> ofan: 躺床上烦的很，睡不着
<ofan> woju: 有心事
<woju> ofan: 今天早点，以往都6点多
<woju> ofan: 不是
<woju> ofan: 你是学电子工程的吧？
<woju> ofan: 上次看到你讨论3G 4G什么的
<ofan> woju: cs的
<ofan> woju: 之前学通信
<woju> ofan: 哦
<woju> ofan:  我有个初中同学华科的计算机本科研究生毕业，现在在上海华为，年薪30万
<ofan> woju: 牛逼
<ofan> woju: 不过还是不够买房的 XD
<woju> ofan: 是阿，很牛，现在好像当主任了
<woju> ofan: 他买了房，可能要还贷，听说是300万的房
<ofan> $6w左右吧
<ofan> woju: 牛逼
<ofan> 还10年啊
<woju> ofan: 不清楚，他从小就特别认真，成绩一直相当好，高考2000年630分
<fzfh> 300万，靠
<ofan> woju: 什么地方的?
<woju> ofan: 湖北的
<woju> ofan: 他还有老婆呢
<ofan> woju: 奥
<ofan> woju: ....
<ofan> woju: 是不是你没有?
<woju> ofan: 我没有
<woju> 我高中开始就不好好学习，导致现在什么都不会，找不到工作
<ofan> woju: 果然还是有心事
<woju> 大学更加砸高，考试60多分都
<woju> ofan: 没有心事的，最近是这样
<woju> ofan: 我们专业其实很好就业，但是我没好好学
<ofan> woju: 挣钱移民吧
<woju> ofan: 这个对我来说不是可能的，我将来的工作可能是工人
<woju> ofan: 进工厂
<woju> ofan: 我大学只上两年就没上了
<woju> ofan: 我非常想学好英语，背单词，但是没有毅力
<ofan> woju: 我室友大学没上完就出来工作了
<woju> ofan: 我们班也有这样的
<ofan> woju: 自己赚钱出来的
<ofan> woju: 快30了
<woju> ofan: 象我这种的根本不可能出国
<ofan> woju: 想出就能出
<woju> ofan: 我同学有不少在国外的
<woju> ofan: 我老爹不希望我读书，别人都是子女多读书，我老爹想我当个工人农民什么的
<woju> ofan: 把我给耽误了
<woju> ofan: 你多大？
<ofan> woju: 我爸也这样,恨不得让我高中毕业就工作
<ofan> woju: 22
<woju> ofan: 才22？同学30岁了？哈哈
<ofan> woju: 恩
<ofan> woju: 他工作好几年了
<woju> 一般中年人都在网上说自己是20多岁
<woju> ofan: 老年人也这样
<ofan> woju: 我一般说我10多岁
<woju> ofan: ......
<woju> 我百度贴吧的年龄是43岁
<ofan> woju: 碰到女大学生就说我30多岁,事业有成
<woju> ofan: 没一个美眉搭讪
<ofan> woju: 她们不会主动搭讪
<ofan> woju: 而且43有点老了
<ofan> 30左右她们最喜欢
<woju> ofan: 有的会的，现在很多高中生都网上找男友，大学生也是这样
<woju> ofan: 她们想做爱
<ofan> woju: 想要钱
<woju> ofan: 学生要钱的少，都是想谈谈恋爱什么的，因为从来没有恋爱过，对恋爱很期待
<ofan> woju: 她们要很多钱的
<woju> ofan: 百度贴吧的爱情吧，全是表演艺术家
<ofan> woju: 买奢侈品什么的
<woju> ofan: 毕业了进入社会才开始要钱的一般
<ofan> woju: 你out了
<ofan> woju: 现在女大学生都爱跑车,lv
<woju> ofan: 这些女学生过早的被玩烂了
<ofan> woju: 一个月要个几万块零花
<ofan> woju: 都是身材长相很好的
<woju> ofan: 这些女人没意思的，将来一般不会很幸福
<woju> 女人长的太漂亮也不好，从小读书成绩好不了
<woju> ofan: 不过清华的奶茶不知道是不是例外，不过我看她也挺难过，人怕出名猪怕壮
<ofan> woju: 社会需要就行
<woju> ofan: 虽然说女子五才便是德，但是也要懂事
<ofan> woju: 这思想过时了
<woju> ofan: 女人漂亮面临的压力更大些，怕将来比不上那些相貌不如自己的人
<woju> ofan: 不一定过时的，女人要是多才多艺的话，就有点骚了
<woju> ofan: 女子作家，没几个很幸福的
<woju> ofan: 女人只要懂事就行，人际关系好就很好
<woju> ofan: 也不是说多才多艺几不好
<ofan> woju: 交际花
<woju> ofan: 交际花要出卖色相的
<ofan> woju: ..哪个不出卖?
<woju> ofan: 我觉得中产阶级是最幸福的饿，我一直相信中庸之道
<ofan> woju: 在国内没戏
<woju> ofan: 国家应该会培养中产阶级的
<ofan> woju: 在国外中产阶级能过的很悠栽
<woju> ofan: 太有钱和太穷，太漂亮太丑，都不是好事
<ofan> woju: 不指望了
<woju> ofan: 没有有钱人悠闲吧，有钱人基本上都是整天玩
<ofan> woju: 国家只是统治阶级的统治工具
<woju> ofan: 在国外是这样吗?
<woju> ofan: 国家要稳定富强，培养中产阶级应该是必须的
<woju> ofan: 不患寡而患不均，我观点比较偏左点
<cleamoon> woju, 想办法来瑞典吧
<woju> cleamoon: 挪威的那个疯子杀了这么多人，居然不判死刑
<woju> cleamoon: 瑞典不是移民国家吧？
<cleamoon> woju, 没有死刑
<cleamoon> woju, 不是。但可以想办法
<woju> cleamoon: 我哪里都不想去，就想呆在国内
<ofan> cleamoon: 你移了?
<cleamoon> 移了
<woju> 同样是c语言，为什么国内的程序员水平工资都不如国外的？
<woju> 国内的程序员也是这么学的
<piggybox> cleamoon:  我妈有个朋友是瑞典籍，退休了就回上海逍遥
<woju> cleamoon: 在国外没有亲戚在身边
<woju> cleamoon: 一个人孤零零的
<woju> cleamoon: 国内的同学亲戚都在
<cleamoon> 我也没有亲戚呀
<cleamoon> 就是努力呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 工作?
<ofan> cleamoon: 外国人可以直接去找工作?
<woju> 美国枪支太多，治安又不好
<woju> 北欧一些国家实在是不错
<woju> 我在国内
<cleamoon> ofan, 移民，还没工作
<woju> 大家听音乐吗？音乐是好东西，我上网就听歌，调节情绪很有效果
<ofan> cleamoon: 那你怎么搞的?
<ofan> cleamoon: 上学? 政治避难?
<woju> 哈哈
<woju> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/fgjX7Wfgtao/
<kk> woju ⇪ ti: 付辛博-《2012这里没有陌生人》_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 付辛博 这里没有陌生人
<cleamoon> ofan, 二代移民...
<woju> 刘惜君真漂亮
<ofan> cleamoon: 哦..
<ofan> cleamoon: 多少钱能移?
<woju> ofan: 移民去澳大利亚和加拿大最好吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 谁知道
<cleamoon> woju, 那些地方中国人太多，不好发展
<ofan> cleamoon: ..你不说二代吗
<ofan> woju: 还是usa是王道
<woju> cleamoon: 中国人多还不好
<cleamoon> ofan, 那我就知道？
<woju> ofan: 美国治安不好吧，枪支泛滥
<ofan> cleamoon: 富二代怎么不知道撒
<piggybox> woju:  你想当然了
<ofan> woju: 死不了
<ofan> woju: 我出门都不用锁门
<cleamoon> woju, 如果觉得中国人多是好事那就是处世不深
<woju> piggybox: 反正我对美国没什么好感总打仗
<cleamoon> ofan, 二代移民...不是富二代...
<ofan> 停车场上很多车都不关窗
<ofan> cleamoon: 哦 那就是亲戚给办的
<ofan> 貌似这里移民的都是
<woju> cleamoon: 中国人不好相处？看来真的是劣等民族
<ofan> woju: 不好相处
<woju> ofan: 看过帖子说澳大利亚也不用锁门
<woju> ofan: 我很怀疑这点
<cleamoon> woju, 不是不好相处，是互相拆台
<knownbad> 枪不杀人，人杀人。
<woju> cleamoon: 中国人是劣等民族？
<ofan> woju: 接触一下就知道了
<ofan> 最近听说一女的被她室友告上法庭了
<cleamoon> woju, 和民族没关系。是教育让人们都成了只会抄袭的势利眼
<ofan> cleamoon: 求移民瑞士办法
<woju> cleamoon: 你会这样吗？
<cleamoon> ofan, 我在瑞典，不是瑞士...
<cleamoon> woju, 会
<ofan> cleamoon: 奥
<ofan> cleamoon: 求移民瑞典办法
 * woju 对这些事都不了解，很久没上bbs了
<piggybox> 唉，这也是种无奈，国人缺乏团队精神
<knownbad> 瑞典比美国自由些。
<ofan> knownbad: 求移民美国办法
<cleamoon> ofan, 不知道
<cleamoon> ofan, 听说有工作移民
<ofan> cleamoon: 你父母都移民了?
<woju> test
<woju> 掉线了
<kk> woju, .. ..  ㍜ 
<knownbad> ofan: 结婚或是劳工移民。
<knownbad> 卖鸡鸡或是屁股。
<ofan> knownbad: 劳工?
<cleamoon> ofan, yes
<knownbad> 五羊是亲属移民。
<ofan> knownbad: 板砖吗?
<knownbad> 就H1。
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 很多公司都不提供h1
<ofan> 太困难了
<ofan> 找工作上来先问有没有绿卡
<knownbad> 还好，看地区的公司。
<cleamoon> h1是什么？
<knownbad> 来戏谷吧。
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H-1B_visa
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: H-1B visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 要么就是当教授
<woju> 大家发现没有，一般会读书的人当中，没几个超级胖
<woju> 而且往往相貌都较好
<knownbad> 算了，刚开始一样可能被砍。
<piggybox> 倒真没发现
<ofan> 被砍?
<knownbad> 跳芭蕾舞的也没胖的。
<knownbad> Job security.
<woju> piggybox: 看电视上美国留学生采访是这样
<ofan> 有些工作比较match,但就是要绿卡
<woju> 可能胖子学习不好，是和身体相关的
<knownbad> ofan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenure_(academic)
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Tenure (academic) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<piggybox> woju:  电视采访当然都找俊男美女了。。。
<ofan> 公司都已经给我室友开价了, 没绿卡,就歇菜
<woju> piggybox: 胖子普遍学习不好的
<knownbad> 什么歇菜？
<ofan> woju: 那些哦都市学生会的
<ofan> knownbad: 就是不行
<piggybox> woju:  你这话要在美国说会被告歧视的
<woju> piggybox: 不是歧视，我只是说一种现象
<knownbad> 可以，就不报税。　　拿了钱回国去。
<ofan> knownbad: 长期工作啊
<knownbad> Stereotype.
<ofan> 签合同的,怎么可能
<ofan> 被查出来不就完蛋了
 * woju 科技这么发达，减肥药却还那么没效果，德国总理默克尔还是那么胖
<knownbad> 哪来长期呢？　　每六年得离开美国再回来。　　我们公司以前就有个例子。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<ofan> knownbad: 6年之内被查出来咋办
<knownbad> 后来公司出钱让他在加拿大待些时候再回来。
<piggybox> knownbad:  你们公司用完6年不给办绿卡？
<fivesheep_> ofan: 找个妞结婚
<knownbad> 这我就不清楚了。
<fivesheep_> 直接绿卡
<fivesheep_> 3年公民
<ofan> fivesheep_: 没有妞
<fivesheep_> 简单快捷
<knownbad> ofan: 六年是从这里。　　https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H-1B_visa
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: H-1B visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> fivesheep_: 三年之内拿什么签证?
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  呵呵，结婚总是最快捷的
<ofan> knownbad: h1b我知道
<fivesheep_> 是啊
<knownbad> fivesheep_: Yoyo.
<fivesheep_> ofan: 要不, 申请一下政治庇护?
<knownbad> 就说了卖鸡鸡。
<fivesheep_> 说家里拆迁
<ofan> fivesheep_: 可惜一身清白
<fivesheep_> ofan: 看看附近有没有中国领事馆
<knownbad> 放屁，家里拆迁还能政治庇护？
<ofan> fivesheep_: ...
<piggybox> 哈哈
<fivesheep_> ofan: 没事就去那门口举牌 平反64之类
<knownbad> 美国政府又不给房子。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 算了
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 强制堕胎就可以
<ofan> 太歪门邪道
<ofan> fivesheep_: 现在不行了
<piggybox> 贪官逃出去的都说是受中共迫害
<knownbad> 可惜ofan只有屁眼。
<ofan> knownbad: ..
<knownbad> 我认识有个政治庇护过来的。
<piggybox> 好重口
<fivesheep_> ofan_: 也不能那么说. 国内的有毒食品那么多, 他们不仁, 你也不义就是了..
<fivesheep_> 再说, 你也没伤害到谁
<ofan> fivesheep_: 不好搞啊
<fivesheep_> ofan: 要不说你是同性恋
<fivesheep_> 国内受到排挤
<fivesheep_> knownbad: wa允许同性婚姻了
<woju> 在农村，没听说过同性恋
<ofan> fivesheep_: 同性恋在美国也受排挤
<knownbad> ofan: 研究下戏谷的公司需要些什么人才再把resume写好。
<fivesheep_> ofan: 不尽然. seattle比较开放
<ofan> fivesheep_: 有些地方可以合法禁止同性恋进餐厅
<piggybox> 西边的州比较开放，东部就比较保守
<knownbad> fivesheep_: Federal不准就没戏唱了。　　Visa是Federal给的。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 那是...
<ofan> nnd 家里发现蚂蚁
<fivesheep_> ofan: 总之你就找个妞吧
<ofan> fivesheep_: 妞不要我
<fivesheep_> 你没去找
<ofan> fivesheep_: 找个大屁股的我受不了
<fivesheep_> 将就点
<knownbad> ofan: 创业公司只有你有他们想要的都肯给你办。
<woju> ......
<ofan> fivesheep_: 这不能将就
<fivesheep_> 找一些也是新移民, 但是有身份的女性
<fivesheep_> 一些来自 广东福建, 20来岁的
<knownbad> 要不去google和facebook试试。
<ofan> knownbad: 可以吗? sponsorship不是要公司有资格吗
<ofan> knownbad: ...可能吗,都名校毕业的,满地ms,phd的地方
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你这就毕业找工作了?
<knownbad> 当然五人公司不行。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 没呢,提前打算
<fivesheep_> ofan: 再搞个phd
<ofan> fivesheep_: 读到phd就谢顶了, 妞就更不要了
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 貌似除了it行业, 很多行业就业都不行
<knownbad> ofan: 你去试试才知道啊。　戏谷的公司就是和普通公司思考不同。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我有三四个朋友, 清一色master学位, 都是餐馆里 part time
<knownbad> 看你如何包装自己。
<fivesheep_> 两个 建筑的, 两个 ee, 还有个mba..  都是uw毕业
<ofan> knownbad: 戏谷指哪?
<knownbad> Silicon valley.
<ofan> 额 不是叫硅谷?
<knownbad> 或是一些网路公司吧。
<fivesheep_> ofan: 看.. 你没文化了吧
<fivesheep_> 矽谷
<ofan> 奥
<knownbad> 我打不出来。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 但戏谷也不差啦。　蛮戏剧化的。
<piggybox> 矽谷是港台的说法
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 没文化, 还找借口
<ofan> fivesheep_: part time也就上学的时候做吧
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 死胖子。
<fivesheep_> ofan: 他们是一直part time到现在...
<fivesheep_> 因为找不到合适的工作
<fivesheep_> 而且毕业一两年了
<ofan> fivesheep_: 那他们拿什么签证??
<fivesheep_> 越来越难
<fivesheep_> 都跟我一样啊
<knownbad> 是绝对要突破。
<fivesheep_> 移民
<ofan> ...
<knownbad> 别就妥协了。
<fivesheep_> 我们是同一所中学的
<fivesheep_> 在国内
<ofan> 我日 移民的都这么难
<fivesheep_> ofan: 专业不好
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你it 不同
<knownbad> 英文如何？
<fivesheep_> 机会多很多
<ofan> fivesheep_: ee还不好?
<knownbad> 起码英文要行。
<fivesheep_> ee 一直都不怎样啊
<knownbad> 要不就码工。
<ofan> 英文自认为可以
<fivesheep_> ee 他们都想进 boeing
<knownbad> 那突破去。
<ofan> 今天去见advisor,还问题哦primary language是不是英语..
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你这是本科还是master?
<ofan> fivesheep_: 本科
<piggybox> ee为什么想去boeing这种传统制造业
<ofan> boeing算了吧
<fivesheep_> 最少混个master再找工作吧. 两手准备
<ofan> ee为什么不搞it
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 福利好呗
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  晕
<ofan> fivesheep_: 又是两年, 钱也不够
<knownbad> Boeing不错哦。　我小舅在那里。
<ofan> ..
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 你不了解移民们的心态
<woju> 大家说将来要中国的发达程度高了些，中国的人的素质会不会高些？
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 跟留学生不同的
<knownbad> 要不 defense contractors 也不错。
<fivesheep_> 没那么拼
<fivesheep_> 更追求稳定工作
<ofan> 而且现在master课程跟本科senior的基本都差不多
<piggybox> piggybox:  好吧
<fivesheep_> woju: 发达不发达没关系
<fivesheep_> 关键是法治
<knownbad> 但他们的筛选要久些，得 security clearance。
<woju> fivesheep_: 中国人永远是劣等民族？
<fivesheep_> 中国人从来就不是一个民族
<ofan> 当美国大兵回来有没有优惠政策?
<knownbad> woju: 你为何在这问题上迷思？
<fivesheep_> 没有人说 美国民族
<woju> fivesheep_: 你们不是说中国人难相处吗？
<woju> fivesheep_: 你这个是搞民族分裂了
<piggybox> knownbad:  在加拿大defense这种绝对要求公民才能申请
<knownbad> 有优惠，就政府工作有加分。
<ofan> woju: 就没有真正统一过
<fivesheep_> woju: 啥时候说过中国人难相处? 没文化的人难相处
<woju> ofan: 不需要统一，国内很多人都想台湾统一大陆
<knownbad> ofan: 但得 Veteran 才有或是 retire。
<ofan> woju: 台湾跟大陆没有统一的问题
<woju> fivesheep_: 刚才 ofan 还有另外一个人说的
<piggybox> 指望台湾就算了
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 美国分工还很细. 我有个abc表弟 学的焊工, 也是bs学位, 给一家军工企业干活.
<ofan> knownbad: 怪不得很多美国学生去当兵
<cleamoon> 根据台湾和大陆的宪法，全国都是属于两边的
<knownbad> 到也不是。
<fivesheep_> woju: 那也不奇怪, 成天接受中共洗脑. 满嘴 国家民族大义的人, 是很难相处
<fivesheep_> 因为这些人, 一般很难做到心口一致.. 说起来倒是天下无敌, 做起来又无能为力
<fivesheep_> 本身就违背内心的教条, 人怎么会心甘情愿去遵守
<knownbad> 什么统一？
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 关键是无论做什么都有人拆台
<woju> fivesheep_: 我就是这种人
<ofan> cleamoon: 那是人缘太差
<fivesheep_> woju: 祝你身心幸福 那就
<ofan> 国人不喜欢太高调的
<fivesheep_> ofan: 去下载点面试材料, 两手准备. 找到工作 就工作, 找不到就继续读master
<woju> fivesheep_: 以前只听说国外的很多华人，都持五毛观点的
<cleamoon> ofan, 人缘不如屁呀
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  嗯，美国phd过剩所以找工作难，那也职业培训反而有广泛社会需要
<ofan> fivesheep_: 恩,我得明年i毕业, 不过现在就准备了
<ofan> phd不会干事
<woju> fivesheep_: 可惜阿可惜，你小时候是在中国长大的
<woju> fivesheep_: 到死都是华人
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 比较悲剧是我那个uw读mba的师兄... uw不是mba名校, 毕竟是新移民, 英文不是超好. 连续几年找不到工作. 现在跟着老婆混赌场的餐厅.. 反而日子过得开心了
<piggybox> woju:  就是在美国长大也是华人啊
<ofan> fivesheep_: 美国没华不华人的
<ofan> 只有asian
<fivesheep_> ofan: 别跟我说..
<fivesheep_> lol
<ofan> 奥 打错了
<fivesheep_> 就连我妈朋友的小孩都知道
<fivesheep_> 他们不是中国人
<ofan> woju: 美国没华不华人的
<fivesheep_> 只有傻子才相信那一套宣传
<woju> ofan: 在美国的日本人表现怎么样？
<fivesheep_> 还不一样
<woju> fivesheep_: 你是政治移民吧？
<ofan> woju: 一样
<fivesheep_> 我为啥是政治移民?
<ofan> woju: 移民都要遵守美国法律
<woju> ofan: 我不相信
<ofan> woju: 要有小日本欺负你,你就可以拿枪爆他头
<fivesheep_> 这家伙是在挖坑, 还是有病?
<piggybox> 一个troll，不想说了
<ofan> woju: 我刚来就接触了几个日本的, 感觉挺好的
<ofan> 老实孩子都
<woju> fivesheep_: 你是64跑出去的吧，64别以为有多正义
<fivesheep_> ofan: 日本来的女留学生.. 比较开放
<fivesheep_> lol
<fivesheep_> 只恨我那时候太小
<ofan> 只不过跟他讨论AV,他就装傻,让我很不爽
<knownbad> 嗯，不理他是好的建议。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 没吧，让你碰上了？
<ofan> fivesheep_: 还没试过
<knownbad> 你没上？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我朋友碰上, 但是错过了
<ofan> 得先学几句日语 lol
<fivesheep_> 他后悔了几天
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 不需要，她们想学英文呢。
<fivesheep_> 我倒是碰过一个日美混血的.. 蓝色眼睛, 特别漂亮.. 可惜有孩子了
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 日本人不会很漂亮吧？
<ofan> 会打扮
<knownbad> ofan: 你先试试投 resume，别只是迷思在学历上。
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 可爱形
<piggybox> 嗯，日本女人不化妆不出门的
<ofan> knownbad: 恩 现试试
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 你该问她离婚没。
<ofan> 准备用markdown或Latex写
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 俄罗斯人漂亮
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 我也在寻思
<fivesheep_> 如何才能认识一个东欧的女人
<knownbad> 尽量写的和别人不同。
<ofan> knownbad: 项目就那几个, 内容不都是死的啊
<knownbad> Tech recruit 比较不同。
<piggybox> github就是resume
<fivesheep_> 我在寻思给github弄点什么上去
<ofan> 弄个os
<knownbad> 有没参加 fraternity?
<knownbad> 那个也有帮助。
<ofan> knownbad: 没,不知道咋参加
<knownbad> 问你学长去。
<fivesheep_> 老代码里, 貌似我也就写过几个ircbot..
<ofan> 学长都学生会的,不想看见
<fivesheep_> 最多人用那个, 大概也就那chnroutes的项目了, 但总共只有悲剧的220行代码.
<fivesheep_> 屁用都没
<ofan> fivesheep_: 你写的chnroute?
<fivesheep_> 是哦
<knownbad> 不是学生会，是兄弟会的。
<ofan> 原著?
<fivesheep_> 是哦
<knownbad> 美国的兄弟会。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 我擦 牛逼啊
<fivesheep_> ofan: 有啥牛逼
<ofan> 以前我用chnroute
<fivesheep_> 就个抓取现成ip数据, 然后处理一下
<ofan> 那时候用openvpn
<fivesheep_> 是啊. 我那时候在国内.
<ofan> knownbad: 我知道,不过这里貌似很少有中国人参加的
<fivesheep_> 然后我出来之后, 就没怎么去关心过了. 除了之前因为原始发布格式变了, 我改了一次代码
<ofan> fivesheep_: 一开始想自己写, 不过一搜就搜到chnroute了
<fivesheep_> 那方法其实更早我就写了, 不过只是个说明文档, 没提供脚本. 当年 foxproxy 大行其道.. 没多少人关心
<fivesheep_> ofan: 但代码实在太少, 太简单... 没价值
<fivesheep_> 放简历上是一点意义都没
<woju> 天亮了
<fivesheep_> 我得捣鼓个项目放github上
<ofan> fivesheep_: 因为正好那时候vpn流行, chnroute就有用了
<ofan> fivesheep_: 搞个os
<fivesheep_> ....
<fivesheep_> ofan: 搞完, 地球都毁灭了
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 放简历上的又不一定是大牛的东西...证明你会不就行了...
<ofan> 据说下学期os课教师很严厉
<piggybox> 貌似国内想翻墙的人越来越少了，已经满足于百度优酷微博
<ofan> fivesheep_: 不要搞完, 能demo,有点新意就行
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 基本如此..
 * woju 小孩的眼睛真漂亮，乌黑发亮
<ofan> 还有qq
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 偶尔有一两个朋友问我要翻墙工具, 我都免费提供vpn
<woju> piggybox: 墙外都是谣言
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 不是2012年后就个屁了？
<cleamoon> woju, 恋童癖？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: let's see
<knownbad> We shall see.
<woju> cleamoon: 没有，只是觉得随着年龄的增长，眼睛是越来也不好看了
<cleamoon> woju, ...
<fivesheep_> woju: 怎么你不睡觉, 不用干活的啊? 富二代?
<piggybox> diablo 3今天open beta根本登陆不进去嘛
<woju> fivesheep_: 你还蛮关心我的
<fivesheep_> 我对diablo失去兴趣了, skyrim
<ofan> 玩了星际2,对暴雪很失望
<fivesheep_> 好奇问问
 * woju 老外都是黄毛红毛，头发还是黑色好看
<woju> fivesheep_:  我起床了
<ofan> woju: 红的好看
<woju> ofan: 黑色多好
<fivesheep_> 黑木耳
<piggybox> skyrim我就是在看风景，玩过dark soul后skyrim的战斗实在没法看了
<woju> fivesheep_: 我是搓澡工，什么时候给你搓搓？
<ofan> woju: 皮肤白,毛少
<fivesheep_> no thanks, 广东人不喜欢搓澡
<fivesheep_> piggybox: dark soul 没玩过
<cleamoon> 关键是东欧人的身材太好了~
<woju> fivesheep_: 你还记得你是广东人，我应该很以这点为丑吧？
<woju> ofan: 皮肤太白了也不好
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  dark soul很有设计想法的一个游戏，值得玩一下
<ofan> cleamoon: 搞过没?
<cleamoon> piggybox, 不是ps3上的吗？
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 在我心目中, 第一的游戏 永远是 异域镇魂曲
<cleamoon> ofan, 还没
<woju> 哈哈
<piggybox> cleamoon:  还有xbox的，pc版据说快出了
<ofan> cleamoon: 真替你捉急
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  torment确实很经典
<cleamoon> piggybox, pc版配置的多高...
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 介绍个给我啊....... 东欧美女
<cleamoon> ofan, 又不是鸡...掏钱就能上
<fivesheep_> 乌克兰
<fivesheep_> 捷克
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 一个波兰，一个俄罗斯的
<piggybox> cleamoon:  不知道
 * woju 提问，男人做梦遗，女人一般有没有做淫梦的？
<ofan> 德国的好
<cleamoon> woju, 当然有，很多
<woju> cleamoon: 做淫梦是湿了吗？
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  可惜黑岛解散了，bioware这几年特别喜欢在rpg里搞基
 * woju 据说老外女人和中国的性器官不对码
<cleamoon> woju, 一般到不了湿的程度
<cleamoon> woju, 没区别
<woju> cleamoon: 那是什么？
<woju> cleamoon: 中国人普遍个子矮小，小弟弟比老外小吧？
<cleamoon> woju, 蛋小，弟弟没有明显差别
<woju> cleamoon: 看毛片就之道吧，东方人尺寸普遍小些
<ofan> woju: 谁说普遍个子小
<cleamoon> woju, 男人梦遗也不是射了，只是流出来了
<ofan> woju: 女的普遍个子小
<woju> ofan: 不是吗？老外从小喝奶
<cleamoon> woju, 那是他们特意找的人
<ofan> 跟洋妞比都像小学生
<woju> cleamoon: 个子小的话，小弟弟一般都小吧？
<woju> 现在大陆小孩的身高普遍比以前要高了
<cleamoon> woju, 没这么一说...
<woju> 我第一次喝牛奶还是在大学
<cleamoon> ofan, 洋妞都像老太太...
<fivesheep_> piggybox: dragon age 玩了玩, 然后就没太大兴趣了
<ofan> cleamoon: 那是你没见到好的
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 你还跟他互动....
<ofan> cleamoon: 有很水嫩的
<fivesheep_> 真够无聊的
<ofan> 现在没好游戏了
<ofan> 占地3不错, 可惜好贵
<fivesheep_> skyrim.
<cleamoon> ofan, 少呀...
<fivesheep_> 风景如画
<fivesheep_> lol
<fivesheep_> 可以从山上跳下来
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, skyrim的pc版配置如何？
<fivesheep_> 我发现, 在游戏里, 游戏人物从高处往下跳, 我自己也有高速下堕的感觉
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 我在笔记本上玩, 还行 i7+nv525
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  dark soul里从山上跳下去就是死，也可以把boss推下去，最快的杀boss方法
<woju> 我也不怎么玩游戏，离开学校过后没氛围，以前在学校打侍魂，谁输谁下。轮着打，挺有意思的
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 那配置就已经很高了...
<fivesheep_> piggybox: skyrim太高跳下去也会死
<fivesheep_> 不过我还是不太喜欢第一人称的近身格斗
<fivesheep_> 像 fable 那样就很好
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  skyrim可以用第三人称啊
<fivesheep_> 我一直用第三人称打. 但是, 那还是要那个准星去对人
<fivesheep_> 否则打不到
<kk>  06:03
<piggybox> 嗯，还是不太自然，但比上个版本好
<fivesheep_> 对
<fivesheep_> 不自然
<ofan_> fivesheep_: nv525? 多大现存
<ofan_> 显存
<fivesheep_> ofan_: 512的应该是
<fivesheep_> 那机器我本来是买来装linux的
<ofan_> fivesheep_: 还行
<fivesheep_> 但驱动...
<fivesheep_> hybrid显卡的驱动有问题
 * woju 表示我被禁止上水木，上财金网，上微博
<fivesheep_> 最后是留着win
<fivesheep_> 用来偶尔玩玩游戏了
 * woju 去年被禁止上了一年的网
<ofan_> woju: 你犯啥事了
<woju> ofan_: 支持共产党，得罪人了
<fivesheep_> ofan_: 我觉得这人精神有问题...
<piggybox> 直接ignore吧
<ofan_> woju: 为毛支持共产党
<woju> ofan_: 因为怕国家动乱
<fivesheep_> ofan_: 五毛
<fivesheep_> lol
<ofan_> woju: 没必要
<woju> ofan_: 据说64，大家都不敢上街走路，而且现在发展势头很好
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 还不至于ignore之. 现实生活里, 这样的人也不少
<woju> ofan_: 真要变成利比亚和叙利亚，老百姓就要倒霉了
<ofan_> woju: 奥 别跟我说，对政治没兴趣
<woju> ofan_: 恩
<piggybox> fivesheep_:  现实里我倒是不多见，就是网上troll特别多
<woju> piggybox: 除了我，没几个了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 现实中2就真2了
<woju> piggybox: 五毛基本绝迹了
<cleamoon> 现在改一块了
<woju> cleamoon: 我不是五毛，我是穷人，没拿政府一分钱
<cleamoon> woju, 没说你拿钱呀
<woju> cleamoon: 只是有人监控我上网，所以我就谈谈政治，投其所好了
<fivesheep_> woju: 不如上街谈, 开展政治辩论
<woju> fivesheep_: 你也想禁止我上网吗？
<fivesheep_> 网络太虚幻
<woju> fivesheep_: 这个就是你们所追求的民主？
<knownbad> 这听起来有点像贱猫。
<fivesheep_> 天安门广场才是你的舞台
<woju> fivesheep_:  我哪像你那么有本事，生活中有一技之长
<woju> fivesheep_: 你太抬举我了
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 他要不在挖坑, 要不是精神病. lol
<piggybox> 哈哈，还有这种网站 http://www.snatchly.com/
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Snatchly / Home
<woju> fivesheep_: 精神病，你想得还得不了
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 好东西！！！
<piggybox> 经过社会化推荐过的果然质量都很高
<cleamoon> piggybox, 好东西！！！
<woju> piggybox: 不觉得恶心吗？
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 可惜都只是图片
 * woju 不知道奥巴马上不不上色情网站
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 你们
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 你们平常都上什么porn网站呀
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: x-art.com
<fivesheep_> 然后找种子
<fivesheep_> lol
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 的确高
 * woju 只看人体艺术网站
<woju> http://bbs.voc.com.cn/topic-3892219-1-1.html
<kk> woju,啥网址y 爆笑，人体会膨胀十倍的地方… - 人体艺术 - 华声论坛
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7f7b7d883343f846ecaacde07b757567d559e42e&dn=X-Art
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 读大学的时候很搞笑.. 认识一个家伙小我三届, 他告诉我, 上大学之后他才第一次看a片. 然后第一次看的时候, 连续看了2个小时, 最后无力上床
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 我一般用离线迅雷下载
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, x-art上的，72G
<woju> fivesheep_: 我就是这样的，上大学第一次看A片，以前根本没条件
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: 你也喜欢xart的东西?
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 刚刚发现的
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 的确不错
<cleamoon> fivesheep_, 可惜72G要命...
<woju> http://www.eeeert.com/zxy/zxy/ghk.htm
<kk> woju,啥网址y 张筱雨―《阳光》人体摄影专辑3
<woju> 这种乳房多好看，不大不小，那些大的不好看
<woju> 不自然
<ofan_> 72g..
<woju> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=216&page=1
<kk> woju ⇪ ti: 新手园地 - ChinaUnix.net -
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-21
<woju> 网盘才多大点，现在硬盘都500G了
<jiero> woju: 。。。纯消费者不需要多少空间。
<jiero> woju: 直接从网络来就好了
<woju> jiero: 可是硬盘很便宜了，只是说硬盘爱坏，网盘关站也有可能的
<woju> jiero: 从成本来说，自己电脑上的硬盘不一定比网盘贵
<metbsd> 买太大储存也是浪费
<woju> metbsd: 还没有嫌弃硬盘太大的吧？
<metbsd> 要那么大也是浪费
<metbsd> 500g足够了
 * woju 不过手机的确需要网盘，在手机存储空间目前还很小的情况下
<woju> metbsd: 要装的东西太多了，我只会嫌硬盘不够大
<metbsd> 你装什么东西500g都不够？
<woju> metbsd: 把网上能下载的电子书都下载下来
<metbsd> 买了书但是买不到知识
<woju> metbsd: 就这点500g就不够吧，将来还可以没个pc都可以当服务器用
<woju> metbsd: 这个就看个人的造化了，就象有钱人不一定长寿一样
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<metbsd> 你凭良心问自己，你下载了那么多书，完整的读了几本了
<woju> metbsd: 没事翻翻，不看那些仔细的，就象拥有一个图书馆一样
<metbsd> 大清早就yy，还图书馆
<woju> metbsd: 硬盘足够的话，我想把象百度那样把网站都抓起来
<woju> metbsd: 硬盘永远没有足够的
<metbsd> 买硬盘的钱不如给网络加加速更有用
<metbsd> 我现在的笔记本有1.25t，其中大部分都是电影
<woju> metbsd: 500G硬盘目前几百块钱，网费一年一两千
<woju> metbsd: 电影没意思，自从上网过后就不极少看电影了
<woju> 不字去掉
<metbsd> 那你的电脑拿来干吗
<woju> metbsd: 电影太冗长了
<metbsd> 编译别人的源代码？
<woju> metbsd: 看网页，聊天，发贴
<woju> metbsd: 我不会编程
<metbsd> 你这样用手机就可以了
<woju> metbsd: 手机效率低下，打字慢
<metbsd> 可以外接键盘，现在的手机都双核了
<metbsd> 连高清都可以看
<woju> metbsd: 东西小，价格还贵
<xiaomo> 网络这么发达。干吗要本地持久化。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • win7\ubuntu双系统，启动时进入grub命令行模式。不知所措。求助大神 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371574 昨天晚上在论坛帖子的引导性，各位大神指引安装了ubuntu 11.10。双系统。开机启动是看到很多选项，于是乎，通过网络上的方法，修改了/boot/grub/grub.cfg文件，把删掉了。重启就悲剧了，可能是搞错了 …
<woju> xiaomo: 要看价格
<xiaomo> 目前没那么大的存储需求。前几天刚把1T硬盘给卖了。然后折旧买了个KINDLE TOUCH。
<woju> xiaomo: 那是你，我反正是不会嫌弃我硬盘太大，我硬盘160G，目前就只装个系统，用些软件，空置了很多，我舍不得用
<metbsd> 都喜欢yy
<xiaomo> metbsd: 给来个不yy的。
<woju> xiaomo: 将来上emule下个500G的电子书集合
<dddyyyyyyyy> 牛顿的无穷小量，有时候是零，有时候不是零而是有限的小量；莱布尼茨的也不能自圆其说。这些基础方面的缺陷，最终导致了第二次数学危机的产生。
<xiaomo> woju: 你就是有收藏癖。。
<woju> xiaomo: 网上的电子书是越来越难找了
<metbsd> 就是闲的蛋疼，什么乱七八糟的都下载，然后抱着睡觉
<metbsd> 下载的东西99%都不会去碰的
<woju> metbsd: 正版的东西，都要钱的
<dddyyyyyyyy> mayli: .
<woju> metbsd: 不要等到真正要用的时候没有
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 你数学好不
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 0.0000000000001s通过的路程是30m,那它的瞬时速度是30/0.00000000000000000001还是30?
<Cherrot> 我觉得不能假设  0.0000000000001s 就是无限小，因此是除法
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 这应该是物理吧 ?
<dddyyyyyyyy> 牛顿的无穷小量，有时候是零，有时候不是零而是有限的小量
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 额，是数学，
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 有东西有那么快的速度没有？
<Cherrot> org.cn 又访问不了了 气死
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 我想知道瞬时速度的定义
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 那就不清楚了，牛顿对瞬时速度的定义本来就是模糊的
 * ^x^ 请问^x^是谁2010年12月注册的啊？
<jiero> woju: 切，我200本书了，都不到1GB
<dddyyyyyyyy> ^x^: 你是忍者猫？
<jiero> woju: 你的都是盗版的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 无拉。
<woju> jiero: 是的，我是穷人，想看免费书，把国家图书馆搬到我电脑上，我都不嫌多
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<^x^> dddyyyyyyyy: 不是，你认识忍者猫？
<jiero> woju: 我也都是免费的。不过不是盗版的罢了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 你tx的工作怎么样？
<Cherrot> jiero: 咋啦? 找到工作啦？
<jiero> Cherrot: 没。
<jiero> Cherrot: 无工作
<woju> jiero: 期待免费电子书运动
<jiero> Cherrot: 不想找
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 我还在等通知啊……而且时实习生……  还没去工作那……
<Cherrot> jiero: LOL
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 是啥方面的？
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 你知道瞬时速度的定义不
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 后台开发
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 开发那些小东东?
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 不知道 还在等通知，能不能进我都不敢说 :)
<xiaomo> Cherrot: tx的实习生？
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 嗯
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 哪个部门的。。
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 不甚清楚
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, v=dx/dt, x是随时间t连续变化的位移
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 实习时间没约呢？
<jiero> hoxily: 时间太仓促了
<hoxily> 虾米?
<jiero> xiaomo: 你也是和 Cherrot 一样？
<^x^> dddyyyyyyyy: 请问你认识忍者猫吗？
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 在等通知啊……
<xiaomo> jiero: 没。我还在准备当中。。
<pylaurent> Cherrot: 哪个部门？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ^x^: 额，貌似认识
<hoxily> ^x^, 奸猫犯?
<Cherrot> pylaurent: 不知道 不知道 不知道……
<hoxily> snugglecat
<jiero> pylaurent: 你是 TX 的？
<pylaurent> jiero: 不是
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 面试过了？等结果中？
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 嗯，在等结果  你也是？
<pylaurent> Cherrot: 都面了什么？
<pylaurent> C
<jiero> 感觉好多新人啊，
<jiero> 都没见过的 id
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 我还没。我们课比较多。所以准备5月中旬再准备。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我也觉得。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 我想知道的是在dt趋向0的情况下，v的取值
<pylaurent> jiero: 一直待在这里但是都插补上话   哈哈～
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 还在研究积分？
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 你近期就有时间实习吗？ 大公司貌似不好约几个月之后。。
<pylaurent> 是不  不是补  哈哈
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 可以去大街网看看，很多公司都已经招完了  5月怕来不及了
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 在dt趋向0的情况下，v能取s吗？
<Cherrot> pylaurent: 可以看我昨天的irc日志
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 高等数学学过吗?
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: 不会微积分
<xiaomo> 恩。现在是高峰期。不过我们学校貌似7月中旬才放人。
<pylaurent> Cherrot: 怎么看= =|||
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 这不正学吗
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 你找人内推了把？ 网投很不靠谱。。
<hoxily> 好吧,书上怎么说的?
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 网投的
<imtxc> 残忍啊，以为首都工作挺好找呢  结果来一个多月 失败了。
<pylaurent> xiaomo: 不会吧  网投的都有笔试机会
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 你的简历看来很出彩啊。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 书上貌似说的不是很详细
<imtxc> Cherrot: 求看看你的简历。
<Cherrot> pylaurent: pylaurent:
<Cherrot> pylaurent: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/20/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<pylaurent> Cherrot: 嗯  谢～   同求简历呀～
<Cherrot> imtxc: xiaomo 我不觉得……  就不给你们看 :D
<imtxc> Cherrot: 速速的！！
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 你刚才说的s是指什么?
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 面试都干吗来？ 电话面还是远程视频面。。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 写的不咋好，就是写了做过的几个项目，突出了下自己的学习能力而已  我说了 是我很幸运，好多比我强的竟然被刷了
<Cherrot> xiaomo: 坐20小时的火车现场面
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: s=vt
<imtxc> Cherrot: 我就想看看项目经验怎么写的么
<xiaomo> Cherrot: 这么麻烦。
<imtxc> Cherrot: 速度。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 好弱的…… 不给看 ;)
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 你这样写不就是说直线运动的物体,并且匀速吗?
<imtxc> Cherrot: ！！！TX都过了 还弱
<pylaurent> Cherrot:   求看求看～
<Cherrot> imtxc: 不给看~  我都弱爆了  C/C++ 没什么基础，看我简历还不如多聊聊天呢……
 * woju 表示高数当初只有60分，而且忘干净了
<imtxc> woju: 分数不代表啥。
<pylaurent> ***woju  问下，前面为什么有三个*号
<woju>  /me
<pylaurent> woju: 表示下周三要考高数
<woju> 我这里是一个*
<jiero> imtxc: 给你别人的简历看。http://yuanwong.com/Yuan%20Wang_Resume_ixd%20Designer.pdf
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy,  "s=vt, 在dt趋向0的情况下，v能取s吗?", s不是一个变量吗?相当于 s = f(t)
<woju> imtxc: 分数是最公平的事情
<jiero> imtxc:  http://bysusanlin.com/susanlin_resume.pdf
<jiero> woju: 公平到太专一了的蒙蔽眼睛
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 嗯，so,dt趋向0时，v不能取f(t)?
<woju> jiero: 可是很必要
<imtxc> jiero: 都是大牛的简历，人家那么多EXPERIENCE
<mayli> dddyyyyyyyy: dt=1时,v才能取s
<Cherrot> jiero: wow 做的好漂亮   我尝试用LyX写一份的，可是好丑……
<dddyyyyyyyy> mayli: 那瞬时速度的定义就是ds/dt  dt趋向0 ？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 漂亮是小事儿。
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 求极限咯
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 难道不是v=ds/dt=df(t)/dt 吗?
 * woju 期待将来远程招聘，远程办公
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一起买证的人当中有人用Awesome...
 * jiero 表示没知道什么是高数。。。一晚突击蒙面突击过 统计学 -唯一有关数学的学科
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: hoxily ,额，我逻辑很差，见谅 :p
<MeaCulpa> 可惜不混irc
<mayli> dddyyyyyyyy: yes
<woju> jiero: 你脑袋瓜不错
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  玩 Arx 把。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  玩 Arx 把
<woju> jiero: 我当初是学的吃力，结果又差，每天戴耳机做作业
<MeaCulpa> jiero: skyrim
<dddyyyyyyyy> mayli: 瞬时速度就是ds/dt的极限(当dt趋向0时) ？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我要美女相伴
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, s=vt这样的运动模型, 反正是匀速运动, 求平均速度就是v了.干嘛那么麻烦, 求导数呢?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 因为我正在学微积分
<jiero> woju: 哦。我也很差劲的，1，当时那老师是个人妖一样的 gay
<Cherrot> jiero: ……
<pylaurent> woju: 带耳机做作业效果很差？
<jiero> woju: 太恶心了——我从来都作最后一排。
<woju> pylaurent: 是阿，花时间多，效果差
<jiero> woju: 那种语调我再也不想听第二次。
<imtxc> imadper: 来了哈，早。
<imadper> imtxc: 早, 我来上课呀..
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美女。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 今天不是周末么
 * dddyyyyyyyy 感觉微积分就是以直代曲在很小的范围内，不过还是学不会，很神奇的东东
<pylaurent> imadper: 对周六满课表示哀悼
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 你一定要弄得那么明白的话, 你要先明白物理上对速度的定义.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥这类游戏就没有自己用美女的呢。
<imadper> imtxc: 我都连着上了20天没休息过了...
<imtxc> imadper: 厉害。
<jiero> imadper: 努力突破极限。
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 定义是啥？不是s/t?
<imadper> pylaurent: 也不算满课, 上午四节, 下午四节
<jiero> imadper: 哦。。。为了早毕业？
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 你那是平均速度
 * woju 离开学校对那些被关着上课的学生很同情，但是再也没进步了
<imadper> jiero: 罗姐....
<imadper> woju: 但是我更想上学, 不想工作
<imadper> woju: 工作了肯定要比上学累
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 非匀速运动，在很小的范围内不也是可以认为是匀速的吗？
<woju> imadper: 工作有钱，上学花钱的
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 不可以的
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 那你非匀速运动咋求的？微分还能解决这种问题吗
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 在极短的时间内都有速度的变化, 变化小, 是因为你的时间选取的很短
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 还真不知道怎么求...
<imadper> woju: 这个我知道
<imadper> woju: 但我还是不想去上班. 况且, 我现在的技术, 去哪个公司都是个坑
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 可以的吧  非匀速运动取一个趋于零的时间段，可以认为是匀速运动
<woju> imadper: 不工作日子更加难过，上回有个qq签名是work makes you feel real
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 微分的几何解释里，就是用高阶的无穷小，忽略了些东西，来解决这种问题
<hoxily> 变化率
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 哦~
<woju> imadper: 工作都是慢慢积累的，曾经以为到了大学就可以轻松了，毕业过后就轻松，如果想上进，是不可能的
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 那你对自由落体取一个无穷小之后, 他的导数就不是加速度了吗?
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 如果不考虑空气阻力的话, 他的任意时刻不都应该是有个9.8的加速度吗?
 * woju 上次在qq群碰到一个女的，我一直觉得是她是男的，总是开她玩笑，后来发现是个女的，可惜来不及了
<imadper> woju: 这个还是到时再说吧~
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 瞬时速度就是ds/dt的极限(当dt趋向0时) ？
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 你这个问题跟那个和乌龟赛跑的思维一样
<hoxily> ds/dt已经表示瞬时速度吧?
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 求解, 龟兔赛跑那个我知道, 但是没觉得一样呀
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 乌龟在你前面，即使你的速度比乌龟快，你也永远追不上乌龟，空间上的微分
<woju> ds/dt似乎是加速度
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 对呀, 这个我听过
<hoxily> lim Δt --> 0  (Δs/Δt) = 瞬时速度
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 我是初学，你认为我会理解这么高深的东西吗?^_^
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 关于快捷键风格 emacs http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371579 前一阵子刷了一下mint12, gnome3和自己的机器不太兼容就换回来了，不过我发现mint里可以直接设置把全局快捷键设置成emacs风格，不知道 ubuntu10.04 有什么方法能快速的把快捷键风格设置成 emacs 的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 will_for — 2012-04-21 10:14
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 哦
<imadper> hoxily: 话说, 还是没明白 ds/dt是什么?
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 但在极限里有时dt能认为是0，有时又不能，感觉很纠结
 * imadper 那个三角符号还真不好找, 辛苦 hoxily 了
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 对呀
<woju> s/t是速度，ds/dt是加速度
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 或者说是那个三角的,三角不会打。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> woju: ...
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 这个时候ds也会很小
<dddyyyyyyyy> dv/dt=a
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 做加法,可以忽略; 做乘法变成0; 做除法就不能忽略了.
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 大概是这样子吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 这是如果dt是ds的高阶无穷小呢？
<woju> v/t是加速度吧
<hoxily> 速度是描述物体运动快慢的物理量，定义为位移随着时间的变化率。
 * woju 完全搞不懂
<hoxily> 加速度是速度矢量关于时间的变化率，描述速度的方向和大小变化的快慢。
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 那岂不是无穷大
<imadper> woju: 加速度是三角v/三角t
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 啊数学好烂  高阶无穷小不是零嘛？
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 我是说我数学好烂...
<woju> imadper: 哦，我学习成绩当初不好
<imadper> woju: 我现在成绩行业很烂
<hoxily> Δ 可以用搜过拼音的特殊符号模式打出来.
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 我的意思是dt更快趋向无穷小，那么ds/dt不就该是无穷大吗？
<imadper> s/行业/也/
<hoxily> ΑΒΓΔΕαβγδε...
<woju> imadper: 你平时做什么去了？玩游戏？
<hoxily> 毫无压力
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 应该是三角吧?
<imadper> woju: dota
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 三角貌似就是d
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 不能这么想   我记得这个时候应该用迈克劳林公式什么的
<woju> imadper: dota也是必修课程
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 如果两个都趋于零的话，就要一些公式来转化
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 三角比d 大，忘了
<hoxily> 头大啊.高数...
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 啊越说越乱= =。
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 你的t如果很小了, 那么对应的s也小了呀
<pylaurent> 对
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 但t会更快趋向无穷小
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 高数里面有一套公式和方法来解决这个问题    同济的那本
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 好吧，我极限没学好
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 就是涉及到  高阶无穷小  然后要求极限的时候，要怎么来求
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 为什么? 不是同步的吗?
 * imadper 我错了, 其实我不会, 不该再继续问下去了....
<pylaurent> 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 高阶无穷小
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 当是它们的导数比为一时才是同步
<pylaurent> 1的时候是同阶无穷小
<woju> 这里的人估计也是多年不摸高数
<pylaurent> woju: 正在撸高数课本= =。  下周三考试
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 刚学高数吗?
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 对呀，变化率相等当然是等阶无穷小
<woju> pylaurent: 好好学，高数学好能让人感到骄傲
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 两年前搞死搞活的高数. 我以为终于过去了.
<pylaurent> woju:    = =。
<woju> pylaurent: 终身骄傲
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: Newton Leibniz都没搞明白，Cachy也没说明白
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 然后就有了第二次数学危机
 * woju 网上很难找到高数的电子书，我找过
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 其实我解极限问题时，一直是用导数来解的
 * pylaurent   弄本同济的去撸吧
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 迈克劳林公式么`
 * ^x^ 请问下各位有人认识^x^真正的用户吗？（忍者猫）有没有联系方式呢？QQ email之类的？
<hoxily> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/5100520.html?from=isnom
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 同济六版 高等数学上.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<hoxily> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/5100533.html
<xiaomo> ^x^: 想要敲诈帐号吗。。。
<woju> ^x^: 你非叫装个不可吗？再取个名字
<^x^> xiaomo: 没有呢
 * pylaurent 同济的高数比较好    我是这样觉得的
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 比如lim f(x)/g(x),当f(x0)=g(x0),f'(x)>g'(x),so lim趋向
<^x^> woju: 呵呵只是想结识下。
<imadper> pylaurent: 课室的无线真心不好用
<hoxily> 需要积分才能下载
<woju> pylaurent: 没有电子书，不过网上有不少视频教程
<pylaurent> imadper:  你在哪里上课= =。
<woju> ^x^: 我的名字也被注册了，穿斗篷都不行了
<pylaurent> woju: 高数看电子书怎么看得下= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: c206
<woju> pylaurent: 现在没闲心专门买本高数书看了
<pylaurent> imadper: C栋的wifi 特坑爹
 * dddyyyyyyyy 好吧，其实昨天晚上我在youtube上搜到了国立台湾大学的物理系的讲课，里面就有关于微积分的，不过太长，没看完。。。
<pylaurent> woju:   珍爱声明  远离高数
<pylaurent> woju: 是生命
<woju> pylaurent: 有空翻翻，有同学一起研究还是不错的，可惜现在没环境
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 我还在吗?
<pylaurent> imadper: 你昨天晚上不是有讲座么  你没去？
<hoxily> imadper, 在
<dddyyyyyyyy> 里面就像微分就是求变化率，积分就是细分后求和，
<pylaurent> woju:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯你又掉了...
<dddyyyyyyyy> 那我能理解为积分就是微分的和吗？
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 不懂= =。
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 你当初学过高数没有？
<imadper> pylaurent: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<imadper>  
<imadper> pylaurent: 9271 比较坑爹
<pylaurent> imadper:   我在C栋从来就收不到稳定wifi
<woju> pylaurent: imadper 你们哪个学校，清华？
<dddyyyyyyyy> pylaurent: 把一个函数先微分然后在积分，这样应该还是这个函数吧，忽视加常数，so,积分能理解为无限个微分的和吗
<imadper> woju: 不是, 衡水中学
<woju> imadper: ......
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: ...你是衡中的？
<hoxily> imadper, 你掉线了, ip也变了.
<pylaurent> dddyyyyyyyy: 其实我一直不知道积分和微分有什么区别= =。
<pylaurent> 积分的和等于和的积分
<imadper> hoxily: 这你都查我...
<hoxily>  xchat 自动提示的, imadper (~user@121.33.*.*) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<imadper> hoxily: 本来学校有多个出口吧? 所以会改
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 你都快大学毕业了吧，还好意思冒充衡中的，难道衡中也办大学了？
<hoxily> 哦
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: ..... 不要说出来嘛~~
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: ...
<woju> hoxily: 居然用xchat，用起来太累了
 * dddyyyyyyyy 纠结的微积分
<cfy> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg0NTUwMjcy.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y atc-bot2 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> bot 玩bsdgames里的atc,快放10倍
<pylaurent> imadper: 被发现了吧= =。
<hoxily> woju, 那你用什么呢? webirc? chatzilla? irssi ? empathy ? weechat-curses? 你自己写个合意的IRC软件?
<cfy> imadper: hi lisper
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好
<cfy> imadper: ...
<woju> hoxily: 你可以教我写，我反正是不会，我用irssi
<cfy> imadper: 你好
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 有想象力，飞燕是谁
<hoxily> woju, irssi好用吗?
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 等等看, 一会儿可能会有暗恋 cfy 的人承认的
<woju> hoxily: 目前还没发现哪个比这个好用的
<hoxily> woju, 我感觉weechat-curses更帅
 * dddyyyyyyyy 感觉irssi没有notify,当有有人query你时，so,不如web irc
<woju> hoxily: 机构不如irssi，/names输出结果没有irssi好看
<woju> 结构
<hoxily> woju, 好像是的. 没有对齐排版
<dddyyyyyyyy> 那是sort吧。。。
<hoxily> woju, irssi 还有什么优势?
<dddyyyyyyyy> 因为有用户栏.so /names还有意义吗
<woju> hoxily: 时间没有显示秒，没有必要显示秒
<woju> hoxily: 还有就是对齐上
<woju> hoxily: id对齐上
<hoxily> woju, irssi的自动补全能力如何?
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: notify可以自己做
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，newbie表示不会，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<woju> hoxily: 还可以，反正我喜欢irssi，xchat难设置，而且没有时间显示
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 有用户栏，发言栏被压缩的太短小了，不好看
<xiaomo> irssi 多窗体切换不爽啊。c-n c-p 切换的多麻烦啊。
<woju> xiaomo: alt+2
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: xchat chatzilla opera irc最讨厌的就是第一个字的对齐
<xiaomo> woju: soga..我还真没细心研究过。。
<woju> xiaomo: 我也没细心研究过，只是查过，我看不懂英文
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 发言人名字一栏对齐后,有些人的名字很长时, 就很占用屏幕空间了.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕颜色显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371586 各位大神，联想G450 nvidia显卡 新装的12.04，系统未进行任何配置，屏幕显示的颜色看上去有些灰朦朦的，不是很亮丽。不知道是心理作用还是需要进行系统配置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eehightech — 2012-04-21 10:47
<xiaomo> woju: 我就大概配置了下就没管了。。
 * woju chromium到现在都没有双击关闭，和点击链接不跳到新页面功能
 * woju 根本就是不用心做
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 那是你没有长时间在jmirc上聊天过，但你第一次学会irc在jmirc上，并且使用了相当长的时间，你就知道第一个字的对齐是多么的不习惯和讨厌了
<MeaCulpa> Google 从来不care 用户体验
<MeaCulpa> 尤其是可定制的用户体验
<woju> MeaCulpa: 谷歌看不起中国人
<woju> MeaCulpa: 迟早会回来的
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 名字对齐好像可以去掉的.
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 是可以，但一般很少改默认设置
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你理解错了
<MeaCulpa> woju: google中国才是邪恶的概念，就不应该分国家
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你的理解是什么？给中国政府施压？希望中国暴动？
<MadPer_0xDEADBEE> woju: google怎么看不起中国了?
<MeaCulpa> g.cn ， 李开复 都不该存在
<woju> MadPer_0xDEADBEE: 撤出中国
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 哦.你的意思是大部分人都懒得手动配置.所以没怎么仔细看就换其他软件了.
<MadPer_0xDEADBEE> woju: 他没办法的吧?
<MeaCulpa> woju: 不该分国家
<woju> MadPer_0xDEADBEE: 好好的在中国的规矩下办事就行了
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 哪句话怎么说的，if it aint't broke,don't fix it
<woju> MeaCulpa: 那样更加会盾的
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/5948253.html
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 请问"If it ain't broke, don't fix it"是什么意思，谢谢_爱问知识人
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 好吧，其实只是我自己一个人不是很喜欢手动配置而已，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
 * woju 大家怎么看quaro百度新知知乎？我觉得目前看来值不了多少钱
 * woju 除非象微博一样有大量的名人机构加入
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: http://code.cm.nsysu.edu.tw/~liquir_ice/wordpress/?p=225
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 这个是什么, "囗囗" ?
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 乱码？
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: If it’s not broken, don’t fix it
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: http://code.cm.nsysu.edu.tw/~liquir_ice/wordpress/?p=225
<dddyyyyyyyy> 小k怎么了？
<hoxily> 你的blog吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> kk: hi
<kk> dddyyyyyyyy, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 你认为我会有blog吗？o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 好吧，我还是去学会数学吧，^_^
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: 是一个谦虚的人
<dddyyyyyyyy> woju: thx :p
<woju> dddyyyyyyyy: :)
<_^x^_> clear
 * woju 表示以前在水木上碰到不少笨人
<dddyyyyyyyy> 这个帖子貌似在ubuntu论坛里有oneleaf发过，这是清华那孩子写的
 * _^x^_ 谈到数学，大家对SQL有没有接触啊？请教一个题目好吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371587 求各位大侠给一篇完整ubuntu的邮件服务器教程，小弟初学者 统计信息: 发表于 由 幸福的鸵鸟 — 2012-04-21 10:53
<woju> _^x^_: 尽管问，反正我答不出来
<ofan> woju: 不上班?
<_^x^_> woju: 呵呵！
<woju> ofan: 你给个班我上
<woju> ofan: 这个世界上敢雇用我的人不多
<_^x^_> woju: 给你份工作，就是找份工作。
<woju> _^x^_: 这份工作有工资吗？
<ofan> woju: 板砖
<ofan> woju: 搬砖
<woju> ofan: 一天2小时的话，我做
<woju> test
 * woju 动物没穿衣服没事，人没穿衣服就要出事
<kk> woju, .. ..  ㍣ 
<_^x^_> woju: 为啥呢？别人不敢雇你？
<woju> _^x^_: 我是残疾人
<woju> _^x^_: 半身不遂
<_^x^_> woju: 不是吧？这么惨？表示同情，默哀1秒。是车祸吗？
<woju> _^x^_: 运气不好，不过也免了工作了，不幸中的万幸
<woju> _^x^_: 暂时不用工作
<_^x^_> woju: 那生活来源呢？
<woju> _^x^_: 暂时靠父母，以后自己努力了，几年过后就能走路了
<woju> _^x^_: 也许需要很多年也说不定
<woju> _^x^_: 有可能终身都不能走路
<_^x^_> woju: 唉！不要气馁加油。*残智不残。。。。。。精神上支持你。
<woju> _^x^_: 恩
 * woju 近代文学家，冰心是少有的比较温馨的一个
<_^x^_> woju: 哦？你在家研究文学？
<woju> _^x^_: 以前上学喜欢看小说
<_^x^_> woju: 那你文笔很好咯？
<woju> _^x^_: 文学不是拿来研究的，而是象电视剧电影一样拿来休闲的
<woju> _^x^_: 不会写文章，就象不会编程
<_^x^_> woju: 哦高见！那你对论语！中庸！有看过吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样添加应用程序使得可以在 Unity 里面搜索? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371592 添过 Gnome3 的, 大概有个 application 文件夹的 .desktop 文件还有图表的问题.. 具体么记录了 Unity 里边添加的话怎样添加? 求细节.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2012-04-21 11:20
<woju> _^x^_: 看不懂文言文，看过一些欧洲的古典小说
<woju> _^x^_: 孔子的话，我很不感兴趣
<_^x^_> woju: 哇！杀死比亚？
<woju> _^x^_: 看过一点，忘了感觉了，主要是法国小说，巴尔扎克的人间喜剧，我都忘了我看过哪些了
<_^x^_> woju: 你看得懂英文小说？哇！人才啊。教教我英语吧？我只会“阴沟里死”。
<woju> _^x^_: 都是翻译过来的，我英文菜的不能再菜
<_^x^_> woju: 哦！那你也只会 阴沟里死
<woju> _^x^_: 是阿，只会一点点英文，高考英文才99分，高中英文老师对我太好，导致我学不进去
 * woju 版权和专利
<ofan> woju: 给你单独指导?
<woju> ofan: 没有，对我特别好，因为我个子矮，他个子也矮
<woju> 第2楼 黑色的大 发表于 2012-04-21 10:23:24
<woju> 我是长沙的一个loser。今天天气特别好，街上肯定到处是丝袜，但是我只能在电脑前码字。因为音乐人的版权问题还没有解决，我只能一直写论文，一直写论文。然后我就没有女朋友。
 * woju 网上有才的人好多
 * woju 俞灏明的声音真是让人想搞基
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：easyBCD安装完ubuntu后 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371596 我用easyBCD安装完ubuntu后，每次重启，貌似都要读一遍easyBCD的启动配置才会进入ubuntu： 所以我的问题是： 可以卸载easyBCD然后重启电脑的系统引导项就直接进入ubuntu系统吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneforyou — 2012-04-21 11:41
<jyf1987_g7> lerosua 我在杭州
<archl> MeaCulpa: Arx Fatalis 和 Morrowind  看起来有些类似哦
<archl> 。。。挂了
<yall> .
<gjp> cfy: 在吗？
<gjp> 有人能帮我改进一个perl脚本吗？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 这个系统怎么没人提过 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371599 PUPPY 系统怎么样? 怎么没人提过呢？我装过玩一段时间，感觉速度超快，不知道为什么网络上关于PUPPY 操作系统消息这么少呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 olv — 2012-04-21 12:16
<yall> gjp: cfy是专门写C.Lisp的。
<gjp> .....
<gjp> 我记得他会perl
<gjp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117781
<imadper> gjp: 帮你看看吧, 不一定会改
<gjp> 脚本在此，有人能改吗？
<imadper> yall: cfy会perl
<yall> gjp: 你看吾irc bot
<imadper> gjp: 这里perl最好的, 应该是ee
<yall> imadper: 是会。就现在不咋用的
<gjp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117781
<gjp> 大家帮帮忙，这个应该不难改进
<yall> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/ib-IrcBot.perl
<kk> yall ⇪ t: tusooa/Apps/Scripts/ib-IrcBot.perl at master · tusooa/tusooa · GitHub
<imadper> gjp: 能简单说说你要怎么改吗?
<yall> gjp: 简单来说。就这个东西。 $content =~ m{<title[^>]*>(.*?)</title}is;
<gjp> 在代码的TODO部分
<gjp> yall: 我是初学者，这个看不太懂。。。。
<yall> gjp: 你先读取整个文件嘛。
<yall> gjp: 不要一行一行来。
<yall> 这个吾和 MaskRay，都作过的。
<gjp> yall: 然后再解析，对吗
<gjp> yall: 那个正则表达式如何使用？$content =~ m{<title[^>]*>(.*?)</title}is;
<yall> open FILE, '<', shift; my $content = join '', <FILE>;
<gjp> yall: 还有，最前面的空格如何去掉？
<yall> $content =~ m{<title[^>]*>\s*(.*?)\s*</title}is;
<dddyyyyyyyy> 对函数进行微分”，就是指求函数的导数
<gjp> 我解析出的文件名最前面有空格
<gjp> yall: 那样的话如何处理？
<yall> #你这太 :em06 了啊。chomp(my @t = split /<title>/i);
 * dddyyyyyyyy 微积分越学感觉怎么越难以理解。。。
<yall> gjp: 你看。<yall> $content =~ m{<title[^>]*>\s*(.*?)\s*</title}is;
<yall> 就得到完整标题了啊。
<gjp> yall: ？可是，如果发生标题这样
<yall> 这样头尾空格都能去。
<gjp> 	<title>
<gjp> 		This is title </title>
<gjp> 分两行怎么办？
<yall> $content =~ m{<title[^>]*>[\s\n]*(.*?)[\s\n]*</title}is;
<gjp> 我这有不少文件都有这个毛病
<yall> 另外。建议用空格，而不是TAB缩进。
<imadper> gjp: [\s\n]*不是已经改进了吗?
<gjp> imadper: 没注意到。。。。。
<imadper> gjp: yall 里面不是已经考虑到换行了?
 * imadper 膜拜 yall 
<gjp> imadper: 我回去想想，我正则表达式不太好
 * imadper 对 yall 五体投地
<gjp> 也不知道该从哪学习正则
<gjp> 算了，我也下线了
<yall> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117802
 * dddyyyyyyyy 在微积分发展的很长一段时期，对函数进行微分，就是指求函数的导数，微分运算就是指导数运算，微分法就是指对于函数求导数的法则，直到现在，西方的许多教材依然沿袭这种处理方法，你妹的，国产的就是和国外的不一样！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<imadper> yall: [sn]*也可以吗?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，，显卡驱动问题。急需帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371601 我是个新手，安装的是ubuntu12.04版本，笔记本是联想y460n，装的双系统，不知道怎么弄得，现在登陆进来，分辨率只有最低的640x480（4：3），没有其他的选项了，一登陆桌面就显示下图，想配置nvidia显卡，就出现下图。求高手解 …
<yall> imadper: 应该是[\s\n]，但是那paste给自动去\了。额
<imadper> yall: 哦. 话说, 之前没有处理过多行的, 一直以为\s可以处理换行..
<imadper> yall: 但是, 换行如果是\r\n这个也可以处理吗?
 * imadper MaskRay 马甲哥早
<yall> 应该是\s可以换行。● perl -e 'print "\n\n" =~ /^\s\s$/is;'
<yall> 1%
<yall> imadper: \r\n是闻到死格式的。
<yall> ● perl -e 'print "\n\n" =~ /^\r\n\r\n$/is;'
<yall> tlcr: 0
<imadper> yall: crlf不是网络协议里通用的吗?
<yall> imadper: 你现在是本地的啊。。
<yall> \n又不是\r\n
<imadper> yall: 他是从网上抓下来的html吧?
<yall> ● perl -e 'print "\r\n"' |dog -v
<yall> ^M
<yall> imadper: 根据源文件的行尾。
<dddyyyyyyyy> mac linux win的都不一样关于换行
<MaskRay> imadper: 什么脚本？
<imadper> MaskRay: perl
<imadper> yall: 那就看他怎么处理了, 不过你写完之前, 他就下了, 也不知道他明白没有
 * imadper 一直觉得 hoxily 音译过来,应还是 `好犀利`
<MaskRay> yall: 什么脚本？
<imadper> 我掉了吗?
<wqoldbig> no
<wqoldbig> 我看到你了
<imadper> wqoldbig: 恩, 多谢~
<imadper> MaskRay: 就是一个提取html文件标题的perl脚本.
<fengya90> 啊呜，面试时候一般问什么技术性问题啊，没有具体岗位，只是说开发
<imadper> fengya90: 什么公司?
<fengya90> 软件外包类型的
<fengya90> 网新
<imadper> fengya90: 什么语言的职位?
<soiamso> fengya90: perl
<fengya90> 没有限定语言
<fengya90> 只是说是开发
<fengya90> 其实是实习阶段
<imadper> soiamso: ....perl没戏吧?
<soiamso> imadper: 也就是什么都要干的类型
<imadper> fengya90: 实习? 那肯定是基础了. 语言基础, 还有数据结构什么的
<soiamso> fengya90: 你简历写了多少种语言？
<imadper> soiamso: ...那也用不到perl吧...
<fengya90> 简历里面没写语言
<imadper> fengya90: 外包一定要多写语言的!!!多写框架!
<imadper> fengya90: 最好的简历就四个字: 什么都会!
<fengya90> 当时那人说这么多年了，我的简历是她看到过的最简的，奇葩
<soiamso> fengya90: 那样的话那公司就是java, 中层java人员什么都不需要懂。。。。。
<imadper> soiamso: 如果我去面试, 简历就写 什么都会, 会不会死的很惨?
<fengya90> 我当时写了据，没有做过任何有价值的项目
<fengya90> 我很诚实啊
<fengya90> 可是好像被嘲笑了
<soiamso> fengya90: 也就是你去了，能答上一两个问题就请你了。
<fengya90> 其实我还是喜欢c++
<fengya90> java我挺讨厌的
<soiamso> fengya90: 去吧，外包公司不会用C++
<imadper> fengya90: c++更难...
<imadper> fengya90: 最难学的技术, 没有之一
<imadper> fengya90: 外包用c++, 成本太高了
<fengya90> imadper: 我估计也是java，可怜我没学好
<imadper> fengya90: 我连java的样子都没见过..
<imadper> fengya90: 干嘛去外包公司?
<cfy> imadper: lisper早
<imadper> cfy: clisper 早, 插飞燕哥早
<soiamso> fengya90: 跟本就不用你会，去到再学
<fengya90> imadper: 那还能去哪里啊
<imadper> fengya90: 刚毕业? 你跟 imtxc有些相似呀... 人在哪里?
<cfy> 这里有没有人玩atc?尤其是bsdgames里的atc
<imtxc> what?
<imadper> fengya90: 就在这个房间里, 找个人把你卖了呗.
<cfy> imadper: 外包能用cl么？
<imadper> imtxc: 又一个找工作的
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: 4个g7....
<fengya90> imadper: 其实还是大三，但专业要求大四实习一年
<imadper> cfy: 悬, 没人陪你一起写
<fengya90> imadper: 我是软件工程的，觉得被学校坑了
<cfy> imadper: 找你行么
<imadper> fengya90: 哦, 我也是软件工程
<imadper> cfy: 不行, 我太弱了, 会坑了你的
<imtxc> imadper: fengya90 没什么学校坑人的说法。
<jyf1987_g7> cfy 哪里有
<cfy> imadper: .......
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: ee是不是也和你一样的？
<imadper> cfy: 一起写perl或者c还行
<soiamso> cfy: 用cl 的都是牛逼公司
<cfy> imadper: 我perl快忘光了。等下，我问你个perl
<jyf1987_g7> cfy ee怎么了解
<imadper> cfy: 面试我之后要录用我的
<imadper> cfy: 不能白让你问我问题
<fengya90> imtxc: 不是，当时我们专业的老师宣讲的时候说有60加公司和我们合作，毕业实习
<cfy> imadper: my $str = 'aa bb cccc';  my $val = () = $str =~ /\w+/g;
<cfy> imadper: - -!
<cfy> MaskRay: my $str = 'aa bb cccc';  my $val = () = $str =~ /\w+/g;
<cfy> MaskRay: 这= () =是啥东西。。。
<fengya90> imtxc: 搞得好像有安排似的，然后现在其实没安排，自己找
<imtxc> fengya90: 趁还没毕业 学好东西
<imadper> cfy: 我刚想问你..
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: perl各种奇怪的语法啊。。。
<soiamso> fengya90: 什么学校？
<cfy> imadper: 也问这个？ = () =?
<imadper> cfy: 好像是个比爱情
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我就是想问你, 那个表情是什么
<MaskRay> imadper:     html <- getContents
<MaskRay>     let doc = readString [withParseHTML yes, withWarnings no] html
<MaskRay>     res <- runX $ doc >>> deep (hasName "title") /> getText
<MaskRay>     mapM_ putStrLn res
<fengya90> soiamso: 我不想黑学校
<soiamso> fengya90: 蓝想？
<cfy> MaskRay: my $str = 'aa bb cccc';  my $val = () = $str =~ /\w+/g;
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个 =() =怎么理解？
<imadper> MaskRay: 这么高端
<cfy> imadper: - -!么？汗啊
<fengya90> soiamso: 还是本科的。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 转成 scalar context
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不是应该scalar xxx的么？
<soiamso> MaskRay: tagstream-conduit
<imadper> cfy: =()=是什么表情...
<imadper> cfy: 我去#perl问一下
<cfy> imadper: 这个不是表情。。。是那句perl里提取出来的。。。
<cfy> soiamso: 看来我得提升下技术。。
<jyf1987_g7> cfy 我又不写perl了
<soiamso> cfy: 匿名函数 ， 强制执行。。？
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: 嗯，perl语法好奇怪啊。。。我还是喜欢lisp
<cfy> soiamso: 啊？
<soiamso> fengya90: 你还会什么语言？
<fengya90> soiamso: 什么叫做会呢？太难定义了
<jyf1987_g7> cfy 语法简则代码长
<imadper> cfy: nothing
<imtxc> imadper: 你们都是找实习嘛
<imadper> cfy: 什么用都没有
<imtxc> imadper: 问题不大。
<fengya90> soiamso: python,c++,java,shell什么的都会一点点，这样相当于什么都不会啊
<jyf1987_g7> cfy  我现在写py就喜欢一行列表推导式代替for循环
<imtxc> fengya90: 会这么多  很厉害啊、
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 还行吧
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: 哦。。
<hoxily> imadper, 真正的发音不是好犀利, 而是 /ɔg'zi:li/
<fengya90> imtxc: 现在写hello world 的都感说精通。。。
<imtxc> fengya90: 既然写着精通  人家就会按照精通的问
<soiamso> fengya90: 如果你linux C 好的话，现在钞票等着你
<MaskRay> fengya90: http://jserv.sayya.org/helloworld/
<imadper> hoxily: 还是好犀利好听
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y Index of /helloworld
<fengya90> soiamso: linux c 和其他的ｃ我感觉又没什么区别。。。
<soiamso> fengya90: linux c 也就是 linux c api
<imadper> fengya90: 调用的函数不同呀
<soiamso> fengya90: 现在精通 的意思是 精通 api吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是perl的新语法么？
<fengya90> soiamso: 那我可以承认我搓了，只是简单的socket编程过而已
<MaskRay> cfy: 在 list context 计算 =~ 结果是所有匹配项，再转成 scalar context （返回列表长度）
<imtxc> fengya90: 大牛 socket还简单， 学的我好累呢。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，我记得我当时学的时候，没这个()=的。。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 在搞什么项目？
<cfy> MaskRay: 还记得说啥不需要列表上下文。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: conduit 最近是不是有什么大修改，哪里看这些资料
<fengya90> imtxc: 我的话有问题。我的意思是，我只用过socket变过简单的程序，并不是说我熟练
<snoop_fy> 有没有用goagent翻墙的?
<fengya90> snoop_fy: 有
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: MeaCulpa 貌似玩atc
<soiamso> MaskRay: 直接看 0.4 的 haskage 文档就可以，现在三个类型统一到Pipe 模型，也就是 pipeline 作者建议后改的， yesod 的blog 也提过。
<snoop_fy> fengya90: 最近google+把图片换了服务器，因为防盗链，所以翻墙后图片都没法显示了，注意没?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你玩atc么？bsdgames里的
<fengya90> snoop_fy: 我不用ｇｏｏｇｌｅ＋
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 我好像记得他不玩
<snoop_fy> fengya90: 好吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 昨天的日志里貌似他说玩
 * imadper 刚明白...
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 哦
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 插飞燕。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 飞燕是谁呀
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: - -!
<imadper> cfy: 我错了...  我还是不乱叫了 ..
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 大家关注的都是飞燕诶...
<cfy> imadper: 用过trivial-timeout么。。貌似有bug
<cfy> imadper: cl的
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 感觉你和ofan会发展成好基友，你们俩有搞基的潜质，lol
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 你谁啊。。。
<imadper> cfy: 没有... cl我没用几天..
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 这谁的马甲
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 最近几天才看到 dddyyyyyyyy
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: ...你不止一次的问过我是谁。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 最少三次以上。。。
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 那你是谁
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 可能是因为你不止一次的调戏过 cfy
<metbsd> 诺基亚净亏损9亿欧元
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 说了，你也不记得，你总是会遗忘我。。。
 * imadper cfy 怒火中烧
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: ... 再说次
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 好吧，我是 CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: - -!,你妹啊
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 你妹
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: ，，，
<cfy> 这我怎么能知道。。。。。
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 不像
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 寡人不像吗？
<hoxily> 没有仙风道骨的感觉
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 你不赶紧要工资, 来这里调戏 cfy 干嘛
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。。。
<yall> ls
<yall> dddyyyyyyyy: 啊？吾都不知道的额。
<yall> hoxily: 对啊。没天天朗诵《道德经》
<hoxily> 你不都是用吾,寡人自称的.
<hoxily> 每天退出时来句道德经上的话.
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，现在是irssi,不是xchat
<imadper> hoxily: dddyyyyyyyy 已经完成了从唐宗汉到唐凤完美进化了
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 莫非你有二重人格
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: bingo
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117805
<imadper> Atomcat: 今天就是你一直在研究高数?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不会
<Atomcat> imadper: 是dddyyyyyy在研究
<Atomcat> dddyyyyyyyy: hi
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个就是conduit 改后的用例，
<imadper> Atomcat: 现在的 dddyyyyyyyy 不是好犀利哥吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> Atomcat, 你的id名好多啊.
<Atomcat> dddyyyyyyyy: 你那现在温度几何
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.weather.com.cn/html/weather/101210101.shtml
<kk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 杭州天气预报-今日_明日_一周天气预报:21日星期六 多云 22/14℃
<Atomcat> dddyyyyyyyy: 额，啥id
<Atomcat> dddyyyyyyyy: 杭州果然是好地方
<yall>  :em06
<Atomcat> snugglecat: 浙大在你们那吧
<hoxily> Atomcat, 嗯!
<Atomcat> hoxily: 据说很大，也没去过。。。
<richardlxc> 大家好啊
<richardlxc> 周末都忙啥呢
<imadper> richardlxc: 忙扯淡
<hoxily> richardlxc, yo, 理查小哥来了
<yall> Richard Charlie
<richardlxc> hoxily: :)
<sulit> ^_^
<sulit> o(∩∩)o...
<archl> 今天周六，咋这么多人，难道都是单身汉
<sulit> :-)
<richardlxc> 单身居多
<sulit> 这里是搞基的场所
<sulit> 大家随意
<richardlxc> :/
<archl> 如果这里有百合就好了，
<richardlxc> +1
<sulit> 嗯？
<richardlxc> +1 @大家随意聊
<archl> cfy: 那朵隐藏在这里的小百合，探查清楚了没
<sulit> 噢
<sulit> 这里有？
<archl> 对，有
<sulit> 花不多，仅有的就是最好的
<archl> 是百合，不是普通的花
<cfy> archl: nick真乱。。
<richardlxc> 最近有周尔康的消息吗？
<archl> 在一个基窝里隐藏着一支小百合，这是多么神奇呀
<sulit> 噢，有谁见过？
<sulit> 有福尔康的消息
<richardlxc> 哈
<sulit> 百合，出来晒晒太阳
<sulit> 大家都想你了
<archl> 百合没在，
<sulit> 你怎么知道？
<archl> 有一次在讨论百合的时候，小百合不小心把自己给暴露出来了，lol
<sulit> 额，这么强，来大姨妈了？神经错乱？
<yall> ...
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM213aMKTHg&ob=av2e
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LOL_> kk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAc83CF8Ejk&feature=relmfu
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Adele - Someone Like You (Live in Her Home)
<ofan> hoxily: 蛋疼不
<sulit> ofan:他菊紧
<sulit> ofan:你能不能换个name，tab不出来
<ofan> sulit: 你客户端的问题
<sulit> ofan:不否认
<LOL_> ofan: firefox看youtube很卡是咋回事，不是网速卡，是视频卡
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不上班了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,今天不用
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 钱要回来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ff看youtube好卡
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..求免費代理
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我用你和这里人常教给我的方法回答你好了，那就是“去google",  LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧， 你以後問我，我就回答 google之
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，败给你了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: query说
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒聽說過
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 要不说你孤陋寡闻，整天呆在房间里撸管是不好的，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ adaam 這個識別你的 MJ？？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我工作的地方是木有網絡的。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: zert7那家伙不是跟你很好，他没给你提供资源？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我上來的時候看不到人。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 邪恶的章节符号
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJv4KiPJkcs
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Marina - Rolling in the deep
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我都看不到。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前貌似经常干这种事，现在不干，感觉都有点不正常了，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6607998/Gossip_Girl_Season_1
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y Gossip Girl Season 1 (download torrent) - TPB
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.jkforum.net/forum.php
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 捷克論壇 - 分享你的世界
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..木有代理。。
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<LOL_> kk: 你反应迟钝，赶快把^k^换回来
<kk> LOL_, 你在做什么呢？  ㍦ 
<LOL_> kk: 你主人的联系方式是啥
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小k的主人是wiiw?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..忘記了。。
<Patrick_DJ> OMG, I install to much software in my ARCH, when I use 'pacman -Su', I have to download more than 1GB data, that almost kill me.
<kk> LOL_, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: ...
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> .
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: haha
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ - -
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: shua ping
<Patrick_DJ> kick ass.
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ t LOL_
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: op mei zai,wo men lai yi qi shua ping ba
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ni mei
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ --
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: damn you no money!
<LOL_>  CyrusYzGTt damn you to mai pi gu
<woju> LOL_: mei chuan nei ku
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ +1
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新11.10后，WIN7悲剧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371606 11.10今天更新了,280M来着；完了重启,进WIN7,结果卡读条界面；强制重启,启动修复,也是读条好久,然后直接蓝屏,代码0x000000F4；查了下,原因很多。求高手指教。 更新时挂载了第二个分区(D盘）。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhqdqk — 2012-04-21 14:34
<madper> 胡须哥不在诶...
<hoxily> ofan, 为什么要蛋疼?
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 11.10下安装GNOME 3.4.ISO问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371610 这是网站的提示信息 Insert the drive (any data it contains will be erased!) Run dmesg in a terminal: this will give you the location of the stick in square brackets, such as sdb To write the image, run sudo dd if=GNOME-3.4.iso of=/dev/DRIVE bs=8M conv=fsync, replacing DRIVE with the location Once the write operat …
<Patrick_DJ> Oh great, after system update which download almost 1.1GB data, and now I can't start X window.
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: ubuntu?
<Patrick_DJ> BTW, I can't install NVIDIA drivers neither.
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: no, ARCH.
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: oh,isn't arch stable?
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: actually I'm the first time encounter this problem.
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: I want to say is ARCH is stable, but sometime it 抽了.\
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: haha
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: I think I get the reason. I need to download the latest NVIDIA driver. Because the old one doesn't fit the current Linux Kernel.
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: oh,that may fix all your problem
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: oh,that may fix all your problems
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: Yes, everytime I update my system, I have to re-install my video driver.
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: And they works fine except this time.
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: okay..
<ofan> cfy: 做arm开发么?
<cfy> ofan: 正在学。。
<cfy> ofan: arm7 汇编。。
<ofan> cfy: 用什么板子
<cfy> ofan: 三星的某板子
<ofan> cfy: 多少钱?
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: OK, it's fixed.
<cfy> ofan: 学校提供的，不知道多少钱。
<ofan> cfy: 啥配置
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: i take hours installing gnome3 on my gentoo
<cfy> ofan： 不清楚
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: you should compile your NVIDIA package yourself, not use the bin
<ofan> cfy: 哦
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: 真能折腾... :)
<yall> cfy: 居然自己编译Gnome
<cfy> yall: 哎。。。我也想装bin的。。
<yall> cfy: 吾说的是。居然装'''Gnome'''
<cfy> yall: Patrick_DJ: 主要是gnome-utils和evolution装不上。。。。
<ofan> 蛋疼
<ofan> 装kde
<cfy> yall: 那不是为了炫耀么。。。
<woju> http://sh.sina.com.cn/citylink/jk/t_sjbj/2012-04-20/142065466.html
<kk> woju,啥网址y 泰国国会裸女照：泰国国会辩论背景显示屏出现裸女_新浪上海_新浪网
<yall> cfy: Fvwm才好炫耀啊。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: I'm lazy. 0_0
<yall> cfy: 鼠标动动，就能把人转晕的。
<ofan> yall: fvwm配好了都谢顶了
<yall> ofan: 啥
<yall> ofan: 咋可能的
<yall> ofan: 吾就在用的额
<ofan> yall: 你是ignome?
<cfy> yall: 等ee用回fvwm再说。贴 照片
<ofan> yall: 截个图来
<yall> ofan: 怎么会是exp
<ofan> 比不过kde我就不尝试了
<soiamso> cfy: gnome-utils 的evolution 是时代的产物
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 大家推荐一个kde http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371613 07年开始用ubuntu一直用到去年，去年回家到现在一直用kubuntu, debian的包管理用习惯了，一直一来也没用过其它的发行版，很喜欢kde， 问下，现在出了kubuntu以后 ，还有哪些是用debian包管理的kde发行版， 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjthzq — 2012-04-21 15:22
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。我再看看吧，也找不到人炫耀。如果再编译不过，就直接删除了。无所谓的东西。
<cfy> soiamso: 主要是编译不过，当初让我很不爽。。。想搞定它。。于是乎。。
<ofan> 搞不定编译就别搞了
<soiamso> cfy: 那个东东在这个年代，估计直接用python实现而不用编译了
<ofan> 浪费电
<cfy> ofan: 在学校。不怕没电啊
<yall> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117828
<cfy> yall: 哪个是fvwm的。。
<yall> cfy: 啥。那就是fvwm
<cfy> yall: fvwm占的太少。重贴
<yall> cfy: 桌面
<woju> 用fvwm就是相当用在城市里面用材火做饭
<cfy> yall: 把maskray的blog地址给我
<cfy> yall: 我要看看他怎么用expect连无线
<yall> cfy: http://maskray.tk
<kk> yall,啥网址y Home
<ofan_> yall: 打不开
<yall> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/117829
<ofan_> yall: 改名了？
<ofan_> yall: 你怎么也吾啊吾的
<ofan_> yall: paste打不开
<yall> ofan_: 简单介绍。就是黑屏，然后上边一个FvwmConsole
<yall>  :em04
<woju> ofan_: 我能打开
<ofan_> yall: è´´imgur
<ofan_> woju: 我打不开
<ofan_> yall: 你的emoji这里显示不出来的
<woju> ofan_: 美国也有墙？
<ofan_> woju: 不知道
<cfy> yall: 你右边那个是啥？
<cfy> yall: 桌面上的
<yall> cfy: conky
<ofan_> yall: è´´imgur
<yall> 正常显示是在窗口下边。截图的时候，不知道为啥，就到上边了。
<cfy> yall: 求配置
<yall> cfy: 你看github嘛
<cfy> yall: ...算了。。下次再看。。
<soiamso> cfy: 学校是最容易断电的地方
<yall> cfy: 额。 https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/tree/master/Apps/Config
<kk> yall ⇪ t: tusooa/Apps/Config at master · tusooa/tusooa · GitHub
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical 对Linux内核不感兴趣 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371615 “Linux 提供商Canonical 表示，它对Linux内核开发‘不感兴趣’。两周前，一份Linux基金会报告显示，自2.6.32以后，微软向Linux内核贡献的代码开始高于Canonical。自那以后，Canonical 面临了来自竞争对手的指责，道其对Linux作出的贡献与其受欢迎度 …
<ofan_> canonical是来赚钱的
<freeflying> ofan_: 公司不赚钱还叫公司吗
<ofan_> 额 我错了
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • play on linux 下载速度超慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371616 下个wine的套件都不知要到那年去了 统计信息: 发表于 由 chin39 — 2012-04-21 16:08
<soiamso> m$ 的公关 还是很到位的
<imtxc> adam8157: 周末很少见到你嘛
 * imtxc 画个流程图 dia总是不那么顺手。。
<soiamso>  imtxc 有一个JAVA 写的
<imtxc> soiamso: 啥？
<imtxc> soiamso: 我还是往习惯呢用dia吧，估计其他的也差不多。
<\b> 画流程图我只会 xfig
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣cc
<roylez_> imtxc: inkscape好了
<andyhuzhill> inkscape 有专门用来画流程图的 工具咩？
<andyhuzhill> 我用了一下 都是手动一笔一笔的画 感觉有点麻烦
<roylez_> andyhuzhill: 画了一个俩个图形之后就可以复制粘贴啥的了，没压力
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 欢乐治愈系小游戏推荐：植物精灵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371622 介绍如下： 植物精灵.jpg 中文名称：植物精灵 英文名称：Botanicula 制作公司：Amanita Design 发行公司：Amanita Design 游戏平台：PC 游戏类型：冒险游戏AVG 语言版本：多语言（支持中文的哦） 【游戏介绍】 　　享誉全球独立游戏界的《 …
<yall> .
<cfy> roylez: sadomasochism
<roylez_> cfy: 找踢是么？
<roylez_> cfy: 为啥老是不去看书呢你
<cfy> roylez: 主席你是对的。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 我看书去了
<cfy> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg0NTUwMjcy.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y atc-bot2 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> cfy: 好好学习，天天向上。吃穷ee的大任就放在你的肩上了
<cfy> roylez： 怎么吃穷ee?
<cfy> roylez: 那不是崽崽的任务么？
<roylez_> cfy: 加油啦
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，你觉得这个bot咋样？
<roylez_> cfy: 没看
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<imtxc> ofan: 你twitter头像是你妹子？
<imtxc> cfy: 你是神二代啊？
<cfy> imtxc: roylez官一代
<imtxc> cfy: 那当然。
<cfy> imtxc: 那你呢
<imtxc> cfy: 穷3代。
<imtxc> cfy: 农N代。
<cfy> imtxc: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 问下啊，如果我想用零时文件，使用mkfifo的好，还是普通文件好？是间歇性的数据传送
<cfy> adam8157: 每次做多52行，一般十几行，每行3个字母
<cfy> adam8157: 还是无所谓的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 担担
<roylez_> adam8157: 这厮爬得快比我跑的快了 http://jandan.net/2012/04/21/fastest-man-on-all-fours.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 想要成为猴子的男人[v]
<adam8157> cfy: 进程间通信
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚在洗澡
<roylez_> adam8157: 洗蛋蛋呢
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥吃饭去了
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<imtxc> ....;...........
<imtxc> ffff
 * imtxc 走火入魔了。
<imtxc> imadper: 打算写俩小程序 结果脑袋大的连排序都忘了。。。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有可用的教育网代理软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371626 有没有可用的教育网代理软件？ 在教育网有太多的网站上不去了。我有个BridgeWan的账号，但没有linux的客户端。网上有个对应的shell，但我感觉它漏掉了一些代码，整了半天也不能用。 搜狗浏览器也没效果。其实在我的xp上这个搜狗 …
<UserOne> 有人用 Mplayer 么？
<cfy> adam8157: socket么？
<adam8157> cfy: pipe不就完了...
<cfy> adam8157: 我一个程序在一个终端运行，另一个必须得在另一个终端运行，怎么pipe?
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 有名管道吧
<UserOne> cfy: fifo
<cfy> adam8157: 有名管道？
<adam8157> cfy: 普通文件的话不好控制 麻烦
<adam8157> cfy: 就是fifo
<cfy> adam8157: 哦，就是mkfifo是吧，那我现在就在用
<cfy> UserOne: 哦。
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<UserOne> mplayer 当 cache not filling 的时候重复播放最后一个音
<UserOne> 怎么修复这个错误
<CyrusYzGTt> 汗。。你的用法也太高級了吧。。
<UserOne> 额，播放在线视频啊
<UserOne> 我移动下进度条，就会导致 cache not filling
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧， 我也不清楚， 你試試  -cache 1048576 -cache-min 0.50
<UserOne> 你移动进度条之后发生啥的？
<UserOne> 我是 cache 8192
<UserOne> cache-min 50
<CyrusYzGTt> UserOne§ 或者用 -nofil
<UserOne> 那不是停止 cache 了
<UserOne> 我需要 cache
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就不清楚，
<UserOne> 我知道了，是 -ao 的问题
<UserOne> 因为我海在用 Windows，没用 Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<UserOne> 抱歉，我菜鸟
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI驱动安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371629 有人吗？我系统是12.04.更新3.3.2的内核后我卸载了驱动。用remove fglrx*卸载的。然后下载了官方那个驱动。别的都顺利了，到这步死了，就是--initial，zhang@zhang-ThinkPad-E420:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial -f Uninitialised file found, configuring. PowerXpress info: Diagnostic output  …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 真dt啊，校园网用锐捷怎么认证啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371633 LZ之前用的长城宽带，就还会用下ubuntu，自从换了校园网要用锐捷认证后，再也没用过ubuntu了，最近又想用起来了。可是就是不知道怎么连网啊！！ LZ的ubuntu是10.10的，锐捷是3.94版的。 PS：论坛里貌似有个方法，不过不知道是不是版本 …
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=371630
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<savr> hi
<savr> what is the status of line 22 in shanghai?
<savr> has it opened yet?\
<alvin_rxg> go and ask ur assistant
<savr> #ubuntu-cn is my assistant :P
<savr> it knows best
<savr> :P
<Evanescence> 现在频道里也开始流行英语了啊
<savr> maybe I should hire from this channel
<savr> Evanescence, it always me speaking english
<Evanescence> savr: cool, hi, gril
<Evanescence> girl
<savr> lol
<savr> you are a girl?
<Evanescence> 我英语烂啊。。。
<Evanescence> Are you girl ?
<savr> no
<savr> http://www.exploremetro.com/blog/the-beach-express-shanghai-metro-line-22-to-jinshan-set-for-december-opening
<kk> savr,啥网址y The Beach Express: Shanghai Metro Line 22 to Jinshan set for December opening « | Blog | ExploreMetro | China's best metro and subway maps
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Beach Express: Shanghai Metro Line 22 to Jinshan set for December opening « | Blog | Explore ... (@ exploremetro.com)
<alvin_rxg> oh no. bug. netsplit problem.
<savr> according to this it is to open in late june
<savr> :( may or early june would have been better for me
<savr> going to the shanghai beach
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • VM BOX虚拟的系统不可以玩魔兽争霸,纠结郁闷心情低落中…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371635 呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 nsys — 2012-04-21 19:21
<Evanescence> savr: Are you chinese ?
<savr> no
<Evanescence> savr: so ... where are you come from ?
<savr> I'm in Australia right now
<andyhuzhill> Evanescence:是where do you come from?吧
<Evanescence> savr: good place. I like Australia
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 为什么是do而不是are啊？
<andyhuzhill> 初中学的：P
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 我英语烂的很，不明白为什么是do而不是are
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 求解释
<andyhuzhill> Evanescence:Where are you from 你来自哪里
<andyhuzhill> Where do you come from 你来自哪里
<andyhuzhill> 同一个意思
<andyhuzhill> 一个是系动词用法
<andyhuzhill> 另一个是实义动词用法
<savr> :)
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 你是说are也是对的？
<andyhuzhill> are 不是这样用的
<andyhuzhill> 用are 就不要come了
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 啊，我想起来了，是的，are就不用come了，谢了
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 大神啊
<Evanescence> andyhuzhill: 牛人，拜拜
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt_> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jianghu> :-)，逛了一圈，都在Re：
<CyrusYzGTt_> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-26548237-id-3046664.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_ ⇪ ti: Linux系统环境下关于多进程并发写同一个文件的讨论_梦醒潇湘love-ChinaUnix博客
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux系统环境下关于多进程并发写同一个文件的讨论_梦醒潇湘love-ChinaUnix博客 (@ chinaunix.net)
 * savr hops on to flyertea.com
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装ubuntu后出grub rescue http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371644 服务器没有光驱，所以用了一个u盘来安装的，可是安装好后重启就出现grub rescue，插上u盘又可以启动了，很明显grub安装到了u盘上，可是请问怎么弄到硬盘上呢？我不可能去托管也一直插着u盘吧，求帮助……谢谢了…… 统计信息:  …
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 文件偏移量在文件表里，那文件起始地址在文件表里还是在v节点里？
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: 文件指针在哪个表里？Process table file tab v-node tab
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ibus输入法没云 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371648 为啥这个输入法没云功能呢，如果用户上传输入数据，估计词库会好很多。想用google或搜狗的输入法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 949911572 — 2012-04-21 20:42
<aabbccddee> www.google.com
<aabbccddee> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de <~ google.com)
<aabbccddee> http://www.google.com
<kk> aabbccddee ⇪ ti: Google
<alvin_rxg> th
<alvin_rxg> thx
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 求解三个表
<alvin_rxg> 3gb?
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: Process table file table v-node table
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 知道的都不愿给俺解答，唉
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼，，又有假冒
<imtxc> hi everyone
<oneIeaf> hi guys
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: 文件指针在哪个表里？
<imtxc> imtxc: 还在啊?
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 这是 ...笔试?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: bingo
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: A.Process table entry B.file table C.v-node table
<imtxc> C
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 呃 不知道对不.
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: file offset可是在file table里哦，你确定你选C?
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 我记得就是C
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: ?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: 请提供你答案的依据或链接
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 稍等.
<mayli> B
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: 什么是文件指针？
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: a pointer to file, or a file of pointer?
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 刚翻了翻身边的书没找到,记得上学的时候就学过-node包含了所有与文件有关的信息
<alvin_rxg> i-node ?
<CyrusYzGTt_> mayli: 文件的起始地址
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 恩啊.
<alvin_rxg> v-node 是啥
<imtxc> struct stat里面除了文件名大都是在i-node里面的.
<CyrusYzGTt_> mayli: 我想既然有偏移量，那得有基址吧，所以想知道基址在哪个表里
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 我当面试题目呢, 最近等面试等疯了.
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: 没有基址
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助ING http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371651 我安装的是12.04 beat2 的版本............一路下来顺风！ 但是今天在使用官方源更新系统的时候，需要很久，就去睡觉了，忘记了笔记本会休眠， 所以一部分的更新没有成功！ 大侠，我真的百度过了，实在没办法，希望能救救小弟 出现下面问题： 您可能需要运 …
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: 按512B/4K分配磁盘块，所以直接计，不用base+offset
<savr> hi oneIeaf
<savr> oneIeaf, what brings you here?
<oneIeaf> samson-cn: ?
<imtxc> savr: 老大今天心情好
<mayli> 2G/512B=4M 22bits
<savr> oneIeaf, me?
<savr> imtxc, ;)
<CyrusYzGTt_> mayli: 那c中的文件指针是咋回事
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 呃 你说的是FILE*?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: .....那是文件描述符.
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: c uses FILE DESCRIPTER(fd),os会保存一个数据结构从fd到fs某文件的映射
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: c uses FILE DESCRIPTER(fd),os(kernel)会保存一个数据结构从fd到fs某文件的映射
<CyrusYzGTt_> mayli: 哦
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: btw, fd对于某进程来说就是这个整数
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 是存在进程的task_struct里面的
<CyrusYzGTt_> fopen返回的是
<CyrusYzGTt_> open返回的是fd
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt_: stdin/stdout/stderr 貌似是三个都有的fd，分别是0，1，2
<imadper> 一直想知道, 文件描述符, 还有文件句柄是不是同一个东西?
<mayli> imadper: 是，这俩从实际上讲都是个32位(64?)整数
<imadper> mayli: 是不同的翻译吗?
<imadper> mayli: 还是有区别的
<mayli> imadper: 传统的C/OS都叫FD，只有windows叫句柄
<savr> why are chinese sites like taobao and baidu so slow from australia
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 我当你说的i-node呢.
<imadper> mayli: 我看perl网络编程里面就叫句柄
<savr> I have 100mbps and its slow here. In china I have 1mbps and it is as slow...
<mayli> savr: they don't have servers in Australia...
<imadper> mayli: 那本书主要写的linux的, 有些东西他直接就说win下还没有实现这个功能
<mayli> imadper: POSIX吧
<savr> mayli, it's only 100ms to china from australia
<imadper> mayli: 什么意思? posix协议里规定要叫文件描述符?
<imadper> mayli: 我只想知道这两个是不是同一个东西
<mayli> savr: latancy in not bandwidth
<mayli> savr: latency in not bandwidth
<savr> yeah I know
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: fopen返回的是fd?
<imtxc> imadper: file_struct 结构体里面的表项,叫做File Descriptor
<savr> but I think their hardware is also slow...
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: fopen返回的是一个FILE*指针
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 但是好像很多书里有提及file handle
 * imadper 周六了, 该给老妈打电话了
<mayli> savr: no no no, the local access is quite fast and they even have extra server for cloud services
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: 那不是多此一举吗，用open不用非得再加个FILE struct
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 其实fopen的底层实现也是open
<savr> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10353469721&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3DES8243%26pid%3Dmm_10011550_2325296_9002527%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63&ali_trackid=2:mm_10011550_2325296_9002527,0:1335014234_3z3_1788365575
<kk> savr,啥网址y 松下剃须刀 Panasonic ES8243\8249 高档剃须刀-淘宝网
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: 我还以为能把file table里的file offset返回来呢
<savr> is this new or used?
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: lseek
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: off_t lseek(int fildes, off_t offset, int whence);
<CyrusYzGTt_> imtxc: 还是不懂没有基址只靠偏移量怎么寻找文件，
<may1i> savr: new, 宝贝类型：全新 -> item type: new
<savr> thanks
<may1i> 2G/512B=4M 22bits
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 指向文件所在块首地址的信息, 就在i-node表里面.
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 2G/512B=4M 22bits, 所以存文件时用不了多大的索引
<imtxc> imadper: 我觉得 你说的句柄和文件指针 是一码事.
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 看一下马戏团书的fs一章的一半你就了解了
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: so imtxc说的是错的？
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: i-node里面存的的确有文件的首地址，不过后续地址都是直接而非offset
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt_: 没吧,或许我没很理解你的意思,但是我说的那几句话应该没错吧.
<imtxc> may1i: 马戏团书是?
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 存放[base, offset1,offset2]和存放[addr1,addr2,addr3]有啥区别?
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 貌似没，
<may1i> imtxc: AST 的 宝贝类型：全新
<may1i> imtxc: AST 的 Modern Operating System
<CyrusYzGTt_> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/15106213.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y 《现代操作系统(原书第3版)》(Modern Operating Systems (3rd Edition) )扫描版[PDF].PDF_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<imtxc> may1i: 还没读过这本书呢, 找到工作以后读读.
<may1i> imtxc: 你不是CS专业的？
<imtxc> may1i: 是的.
<may1i> imtxc: 那应该知道龙书，马戏团书，黑书啊
<Freebuilder> 如何添加文件类型？mime 信息。
<imtxc> may1i: 不过我们学习的是清华的那本
<imtxc> may1i: 惭愧, 到毕业,老师都没有提起过那两本书,包扩K&R, APUE, 龙书, etc.
<may1i> imtxc: ooo，国内的教材一般需要一定智商才能学会
<MeaCulpa_> CS一般不偏重编程，OS倒是会说说
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 我们这方面到不错,学习了一年的C语言, 数据结构 一年Java
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: http://book.360buy.com/10058893.html  这本？
<may1i> imtxc: 学好java，找遍工作都不怕，现在貌似招java的很多
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y 《现代操作系统（原书第3版）》（塔嫩鲍姆 （Tanenbaum.A.S），陈向群，马洪兵）【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
 * imtxc 我从听说, 安装, 学习, 使用 Linux都是在这个Irc里面..
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 对
<imtxc> may1i: 可惜我没学很好Java, 也很反感Java
<may1i> imtxc: 呵呵，同不懂java的路过
<yall> 吾坚决不用java
<imtxc> may1i: 想从事Linux 方面的工作, 差些都不要紧
<may1i> yall: 要是java岗位个你一天500W你干不？
<yall> .
<imtxc> may1i: 我先干5万的, 然后走人.
<yall> may1i: 等找到快点的电脑再说
<may1i> imtxc: 貌似5W还没达到最小的面值
<imtxc> may1i: 面值?
<may1i> yall: jvm是世界上优化的最好的vm了吧
<imtxc> yall: 说说你坚决不用java的理由吧.
<yall> 慢
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 不知道怎么改主题
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 字体配置太傻
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 慢
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 哥 我还用的是你的字体配置
<may1i> yall: Freebuilder 用python不？
<yall> may1i: 不用。
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 我说的是 Java 程序，字体配置太不灵活了
<yall> 准确地说。是不用python写脚本
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 哈这样啊.
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 对了 不过你那个字体配置有点暴力了么
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 我正在研究 fontconfig 源码，打算重写那篇文章
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 我等着看.
<may1i> yall: 用C++不？
<yall> may1i: 不咋会
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 可能要分多篇文章了，把最简单的提出来，说配置。把难点的提出来，说原理。
<yall> 最主要用Perl
<CyrusYzGTt_> 对于大多数文件，v-node还包含了该文件的i-node节点（i-node包含文件所有者、长度、所在设备、指向文件数据库在磁盘上位置的指针等）。
 * imtxc 这平铺的桌面, 用着是很舒服, 但是有时候就比较麻烦了,比如用dia的时候.
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 直接发上来配置即可........
<Freebuilder> imtxc, dia 加参数可单窗口
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 我查查去.
<may1i> yall: 用汇编不？
<yall> 完全不用
<may1i> yall: 只用perl？
<yall> 基本上
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 谢谢啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt: 愚笨的我再次问下，是用v-node里的地址寻找到文件，然后通过file table里的file offset来操作文件吗
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_§ 不跟假冒說話
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 愚笨的我再次问下，是用v-node里的地址寻找到文件，然后通过file table里的file  offset来操作文件吗
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 经你这么一说, 发现原来gimp也可以单窗口,好, 不过为什么archlinux 里的gimp才是2.6
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Freebuilder> imtxc, gimp 2.7 才开始有单窗口，开发人员太少，好像才三个，2.8 还未正式发布
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 哦啊 刚看了看aur已经有2.7了.
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 奇数版本都是测试版
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 搜噶
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 下次, 你弄个稍微胖点的字体吧..
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 字体自己找
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 要 f17才出 gimp 2.8
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 上次那个就有点瘦,最后还是用monaco了.
<imtxc> Freebuilder: en
<Freebuilder> UML 有没有给类起别名的语法？
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 你可以这么想…如果你不是CS专业的话
<linsux> 大家好
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 我不是CS专业，连CS是啥都不懂，倒是知道有个游戏叫CS
<kk> linsux, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<linsux> cs游戏太老了
<linsux> 现在都玩CF
<linsux> 还有战地3
<may1i> linsux: CSS
<may1i> linsux: CSS/CSG/WM8
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04,grub2 怎么弄都不能设置个性化的彩色菜单文字。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371659 ubuntu 12.04,grub2 怎么弄都不能设置个性化的彩色菜单文字。我弄了好久搞不好。请高手指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xthncn — 2012-04-21 21:54
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, ArgoUML 链表节点，那个指针怎么搞？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 没用过这个 :)
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 看来VisualParadigm还是不行啊
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 汗！它的成员类型只能选，不能输。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 如何不行？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我是说在你的机器上还是不能运行啊
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 不行，不光它，netbeans 也不正常，好几个版本都是
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 莫非 openbox 对 java 支持不好。。。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=302465
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我怀疑是发行版的问题，有换的冲动了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 重装了gnome后有些问题... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371660 很难解释 这是我执行的指令 Code: [code] 1928  sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome  1929  sudo apt-get install compiz  1930  sudo apt-get install gnome  1931  sudo apt-get install compiz  1932  gnome-open  1933  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  1934  pkill gnome-panel  1935  rm …
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 什么发行版？ 莫非openJDK装的位置不太标准netbeans没找到？ 手动指定Netbeans的Java平台也不行？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, Linux 发行版
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt, 悲剧了. 开启windows的远程桌面连接后, 受到来自外省的攻击.
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt, 你有遇到过吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 正常
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 这些问题都是在 Debian squeeze 上碰到的。别的没试过。
<hoxily> 他是怎么知道我的IP的?
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 如果怕就關了。 不怕就設置最高級的 安全鏈接
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 扫描
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt, 批量扫描?
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 嗯
<linsux> 大家在聊些什么呢
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt, 不知道我电脑有没有被攻破.
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 查日志
<hoxily> 翻了翻看不出来啊.
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 額。 不清楚。。 你可以用自己生成的 證書 和 密鑰鏈接，，
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 扫描下端口，看有可疑的没
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 还有账户，看有新帐号没，或Guest帐号开启没
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: debian竟然会有问题，，，匪夷所思呢
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 还有自启动项
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 有什么匪夷所思的
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, Debian 很多 bug 的，还迟迟得不到修复的
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 原来如此……
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt,看起来没有被攻破的样子.
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, Arch 更新太快了，Ubuntu 搞坏了我的电池，留下了阴影，一时想不到更好的转，一晃竟然就三年了
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 那不是很好麼？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我还是跟随这Ubuntu :D  暂时没时间折腾
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt, 他难道打算暴力破解我的密码吗?
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 好奇你的职业呢  感觉你啥都接触 好牛好牛的
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 估計是窮舉
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你开放了3389？
<hoxily> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: ...
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 保密
<hoxily> 为了使用远程桌面连接
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: :D
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 我这样的小白都能拿着那些工具来链接你
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: win下不是有Radmin吗
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 試試改端口唄
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 改成 4000
<linsux> 听mp3用什么软件？
<hoxily> cyrusYzGTt, 突然发现机器CPU使用率100%, 然后发现不停地有winlogon和logonUI进程出现消失, 导致CPU使用率偏高.
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 拒絕服務攻擊？？
<CyrusYzGTt_> 4000会不会跟qq的端口发生冲突，虽然qq貌似用的是udp 8000
<hoxily> cyrusYzGT, 我觉得是他想暴力破解. 但是每次密码验证时失败. 然后反复发起远程桌面连接.
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • [求助]一段简单的C代码 为啥得不到预期的结果～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371661 代码如下： Code: #include <stdio.h> void increment(int x) {         x = x + 1; } int main(void) {         int i = 1, j = 2;         increment(i); /* i now becomes 2 */         increment(j); /* j now becomes 3 */         printf("%d:%d\n", i,j);         return 0;  …
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你可以向ee或酷胖请教，
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 更改端口为什么会有用呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 有些掃描攻擊工具是根據端口決定攻擊方式的
<hoxily> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你没防火墙？
<hoxily> 有开启.
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ .. 用 comodo firewall唄
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 先把3389禁了
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: comodo的firewall的手动配置有点麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 即使开启了远程登录，在xp以上的版本里貌似也无法登录，当你登陆在系统的时候，2000貌似可以，
<linsux> mp3播放器有啥推荐吗
<pocoyo> linsux: rhythmbox ? emms ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，冒牌貨走了
<linsux> 装了rhythmbox还是不能放
<linsux> 是不是要装其他东西放mp3啊
<wzlxx> 实现mke2fs的格式化ext2部分的功能怎么弄？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 怎么我装samba4出出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371665 装完后出现错误，但是我没有理会。 但是装了4后，每装其他软件都会报错，都是关于samba4的 Code: Building dependency tree... Reading state information... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of  …
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我需要组建RAID5 有2块SIL3114芯片阵列卡 每个卡接4块盘 8块单个320G硬盘 但是在RAID设置界面只显示4块盘 其它4块显示不出来～ 请问我怎么才能让它同时显示8块盘组RAID5
<soiamso> fuhao: 卡之间不需要链接？
<fuhao> soiamso: 两卡之间没有连接啊
<soiamso> fuhao: fake raid ?
<soiamso> fuhao: 你是要一张卡一个 raid 5?
<soiamso> fuhao: 如果是 fake raid 卡的话，系统直接管理
<fuhao> soiamso: 我要8块盘组一个RAID5
<soiamso> fuhao: 你可以在自己的系统中看到8个设备吗？
<fuhao> soiamso: 也就是2张卡组一个RAID5
<fuhao> soiamso: 我在卡启动的时候能看到8块盘
<soiamso> fuhao: http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=358
<soiamso> fuhao: 你可以直接发邮件问问2楼，看他的说法可能就是直接 soft raid
<soiamso> fuhao: DON'T use the cards built in RAID functionality. You have to spend many  hundreds of pounds (or Dollars) to get a true hardware RAID controller.  The cheap ones are so-called FakeRAID cards which don't have a built in  CPU for the parity calculations
<fuhao> soiamso: 完了... 英文没学好...
<soiamso> fuhao:  你那个卡就只是 多扩展几个 port 而已，
<fuhao> soiamso: 那现在我怎么做呢？
<soiamso> fuhao: 用btrfs 直接组 raid-10, raid-5 还没有实现， 或者用老方法建raid
<soiamso> fuhao: 你什么系统？
<fuhao> soiamso: debian
<soiamso> fuhao: 后面那个选择用mdadm
<soiamso> fuhao: 前面那个用 btrfs
<Freebuilder> 除了 CPU 卡，一切都是扯淡！
<Freebuilder> ……
<soiamso>  Freebuilder 也就是个扩展卡，加了个好听的名字 raid
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 抱歉，我看错了！
<fuhao> soiamso: 明白了...
<soiamso> fuhao: 2T 一个盘，用来搞什么飞机？
<fuhao> soiamso: 8块320G 的...  可不是2T 一个...
<fuhao> soiamso: 嘿嘿～ 当然搞好东西啦～
<soiamso> fuhao: hard raid 应该会过200一张卡，如用到R-pi 这种板
<fuhao> soiamso: 你的意思是我这2卡也就是起到个扩展的作用呗，至于8块盘组建一个RAID5貌似不行了呗？
<soiamso> fuhao: 可以吧，mdadm
<soiamso> fuhao: 你应该买那种后面有快捷 raid 种类切换的卡
<fuhao> soiamso: 这卡没花钱,朋友给的
<soiamso> fuhao: 因为现在hard raid card 成本没有以前高，fake raid 算暴利了
<fuhao> soiamso: 但是我不知道怎么用mdadm做RAID5
<soiamso> fuhao: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10701404229&
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y orico csa3655-s5r PCI-e内置磁盘阵列卡(RAID卡) 5口SATA扩展卡-tmall.com天猫
<soiamso> fuhao: google mdadm raid5
<fuhao> soiamso: ok
<fuhao> soiamso: 谢谢～我先回家，一会再来.
<fuhao> soiamso: 我来了
<wobu> hello..摸西摸西。。
<alvin_rxg>  hallo..摸東摸西
<wobu> hallo..作为东方男人，要专一，既然摸了西，就要一直地摸西，不能摸东摸西的
<fuhao> soiamso: 还在吗？
<soiamso> fuhao ?
<alvin_rxg> 還在嗎？
<fuhao> soiamso: 你刚才说的mdadm组RAID5是在系统安装好之后组吧～
<soiamso> fuhao:  都可以，只要grub 能认得
<soiamso> fuhao: http://web.mit.edu/rhel-doc/5/RHEL-5-manual/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-raid-config.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 4.5. Configuring Software RAID
<soiamso> fuhao: 应该没有人在阵列上装系统。。。
<savr> hi
<savr> what is the meaning of this chinese word: 求租
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> savr: ppl wanna to rent something.
<savr> alvin_rxg, what is the difference in between that and 出租
<alvin_rxg> savr: ppl has something for rent
<savr> so if I want to rent it is 出租
<alvin_rxg> u have a stuff for rent?
<savr> no
<savr> alvin_rxg, I want to rent
<alvin_rxg> then 求租
<savr> oh
<savr> thanks
<savr> who in this channel is located in zhejiang?
<savr> good morning china
<fivesheep_> 操
<fivesheep_> 皇马赢了
<alvin_rxg> 肏，隔壁的笑聲恐怖死了
<savr> who in this channel is located in zhejiang?
<alvin_rxg> the guys in bed
<kk>  06:03
<Patrick_DJ> morning, everyone.
<xiaoji> q请问哪位有wps包？能否传一个啊
<ofan> xiaoji: alpha?
<xiaoji> 是啊 3
<xiaoji> 我没有邀请码 不过想试试，毕竟盼了1年了
<ofan> xiaoji: 别用了
<ofan> xiaoji: 没劲
<ofan> xiaoji: 用google docs
<xiaoji> google docs 兼容性咋样
<ofan> xiaoji: 很好, office的放上去都能直接看
<ofan> 比libre好很多
<ofan> 实际上wps跟word排版还是有很多不兼容
<xiaoji> 我这里连接不上google docs的服务器。。。
<ofan> 翻墙
<xiaoji> 这。。。。
<woju> xiaoji: 我在国内，能连上
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-22
<archl> ...
<archl> 搞毛。。。在线的 PDF 竟然用打印样式。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教vmware安装ubuntu11.10问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371700 不能完成安装，每次都在安装到第43个文件时就定住了，也不是死机，请问是什么问题，如何解决？？？ 我的是笔记本 I5 CPU ，内存设为1G！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 akids — 2012-04-22 8:55
<Evanescence> 有人用Python的pip的么？怎么把它添加到PATH啊？还有怎么查询他的help（man）文档啊？
<ofan> Evanescence: 自动添加到path,如果你以正常方式安装的话
<Evanescence> ofan: 我apt安装的，安装了octogit后，打octogit命令，找不到。
<ofan> Evanescence: 用easy_install pip 安装
<Evanescence> ofan: 原来如此
<Evanescence> ofan: 为啥apt的就不行呢？
<ofan> Evanescence: 路径之类的不对
<Evanescence> ofan: 我看官方文档上也没说easy_install 安装啊
<ofan> Evanescence: 更新不及时
<Evanescence> ofan: 嗯，Linux下东西多果然会导致这个问题啊
<ofan> Evanescence: 本来就不应该用apt, 都是用python的包管理
<ofan> 其他语言也一样
<Evanescence> ofan: 这样啊，python好像有好几个包管理器，那个比较好？
<ofan> Evanescence: 目前就pip
<ofan> 不过都不算很好, 但是够用了
<ofan> python的第三方包有点混乱
<Evanescence> 额，纠结，之前apt安装的pip安装的octogit无法被后来easy_install安装的pip卸载。无法被找到。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04LTS最低配置是什么啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371705 请问，12.04最低配置是什么样的？ 很快就到4／26了，想升级，但又怕我的老机子跑不起啊 目前用的是10.04LTS，以前也跑过11.10运行倒是没什么问题，后来因来侧边栏打不开应用程序（详见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=365785 ）就没有再 …
<ofan> Evanescence: 你想装octopress吧
<Evanescence> ofan:  ruby只有gem吧
<ofan> Evanescence: 对
<Evanescence> ofan: octogit
<ofan> Evanescence: 干嘛的
<Evanescence> ofan: 一个git延伸的stuff
<ofan> ruby,perl之类的都比较统一
<ofan> Evanescence: 有啥效果
<Evanescence> ofan: 嗯，我只看了一点说明，我给你网址，你看看
<Evanescence> ofan: http://myusuf3.github.com/octogit/
<Evanescence> ofan: 那要怎么卸载原来apt安装的pip安装的octogit啊？
<ofan> Evanescence: 用apt删
<ofan> Evanescence: github的cli版啊
<Evanescence> ofan: 不是卸载原来的pip，而是卸载原来的pip安装的包，我现在卸载了原先的pip，用easy——install安装了新的pip，发现无法识别原来已经安装了的包了
<ofan> Evanescence: 应该是安装到一样的位置了
<ofan> Evanescence: 如果在别的地方就把那目录都删掉
<Evanescence> ofan: 在/home/user下的build/
<ofan> Evanescence: ...装home下干毛
<Evanescence> ofan: 它自动装home下的。。。
<k0it> 大家好，能帮忙解决个问题么？谢谢了
<Evanescence> ofan: 可以了，我重新安装了一次，就clean up，通过了
<ofan> Evanescence: 太蛋疼了
<Evanescence> ofan: 可不是
<soiamso> Evanescence: 你 clone 一下 然后 pip
<soiamso> k0it: ?
<ofan> Evanescence: octogit只有跟踪issue
<ofan> 没其他功能了
<k0it> soiamso 我没记得给文件夹加过密，但是今天打开文件夹给加密了。以前的一个Private文件夹变成了一个链接
<Evanescence> soiamso: 你是说从git repo里安装pip吗？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 是的
<Evanescence> ofan: 好像是的，不过我喜欢命令的，打开web，github有时候加载也很慢
<ofan> 用处不大..
<soiamso> k0it: 你删除过 ～ 下的数据？
<Evanescence> soiamso: 安装是ok了，但是无法打开man文档啊，还是说pip没有linux的那种man文档的?我看了下pip命令，也没查看文档的选项，但是有doc目录
<ofan> ev
<ofan> Evanescence: 没有man
<ofan> pip就那么几个命令
<soiamso> Evanescence: ........, 你自己build man 不行？如果有的话
<Evanescence> ofan: 没有man，这太蛋疼了，不过将就着吧，Ubuntu很快就会有octogit的包的，到时候用apt装
<Evanescence> soiamso: 自己build还不如直接查看doc目录下的文件。。。
<k0it> soiamso 记不清楚了
<soiamso> Evanescence: doc 下的文件，就可以 搞到 man 去。。。
<soiamso> k0it: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/
<k0it> soiamso  我先试试吧，谢谢
<soiamso> k0it: 希望你记得密码，如果你用ubuntu，在安装的时候选了加密家目录的话
<Evanescence> soiamso: no previously-included directories found matching 'doc/.build' 似乎是没有doc文件，所以没安装进去
<soiamso> Evanescence: repo 上可能有，一般不搞到包里面，拆包
<Evanescence> soiamso: 嗯。。。也对，现在还是读读repo里的好了
<imtxc> 大家好。
<woju> 大叫一声！
<woju> 啊！
<cfy> MaskRay: yall: 传说有人要用guile来实现elisp
<cfy> MaskRay: yall: 然后，产生个新的，更快的emacs,可是小时貌似都是2011年的。。。唉，又停滞了。。。
<imtxc> woju: S了？
<cfy> MaskRay: yall: 各种cl-emacs啥的，貌似没干万都停了。。。。
<woju> imtxc: 你S了的时候大叫？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求购汽车论坛群发实用软件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371709 求购汽车论坛群发实用软件。如果可以帮助研发也好，版本归你个人，帮助我升级之类的，用途汽车论坛发布汽车相关的广告和内容，有意电话13391769299 QQ37094945 统计信息: 发表于 由 xmz_0714 — 2012-04-22 10:32
<cfy> MaskRay: yall: 各种cl-emacs啥的，貌似没干完都停了。。。。
<woju> imtxc: 果然是以己度人啊
 * woju sex is the only fun without laugh
<archl> 。。。
<archl> adam8157 我打哈欠时是三段式了
<archl> adam8157 几乎所有的课我都会打哈欠
<adam8157> archl: 比我好, 我都不上课
<archl> adam8157。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我在想 lisp 作为扩展语言是否有想象中的这么好（简单的语法导致冗长的程序）。用户群小，emacs 可能是靠已有的用户基数维持下去的？很多现代编辑器的特性 emacs 为什么都要靠第三方插件而不是内置
<mugebjgd> fucking american network
 * imadper 给我上课的两个台湾基佬, 一个劲的说要我们好好学习, 才能多挣钱, 这样才能取到老婆. 我只想告诉他, 中国是共产主义社会, 老婆是按需分配的.
<MaskRay> cfy: guile emacs 这些项目本身的意义就不是特别大
<cfy> MaskRay: 现代编辑器特性？
<ofan1> MaskRay: lisp实用意义本身就不大
<cfy> MaskRay: 搞个新的emacs?
<ofan1> mugebjgd: 到了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你觉得哪个编辑器好？
<ofan1> vim
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan1 恩
<cfy> ofan: vim有哪些现代编辑器特性，emacs自带没有的
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 有mm么
<archl> imadper: 共产主义是你想干啥干啥——每个人都一样。啥按需分配
<Guest1828> 哦屎
<cfy> yall: MaskRay: 我去emacs问了下，有人说，guile-emacs还没死。。。。
<imadper> archl: 不是吧?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有毛
<mugebjgd> 干活
<archl> imadper: 靠，共产主义属于自由主义。
<imadper> archl: 不是吧?
<cfy> MaskRay: yall: 用了cl，不太可能换别的编辑器。缺了slime,怎么开发cl?
<cfy> MaskRay: yall: 买那些商业实现？
<imadper> archl: 共产主义, 是指在生产力非常高的时候, 物质极其丰富, 此时大家按需分配
<ofan_> cfy: 轻便
<imadper> cfy: slime在vim里也有
<cfy> ofan: 这算是现代特性？
<archl> imadper: 。。。《共产党宣言》中进一步解释为一种“自由人的联合体”，“在那里，每个人的自由发展是一切人的自由发展的条件。”
<cfy> imadper: 你用过么？好用么？
<ofan_> cfy: 编辑功能强大
<imadper> cfy: 没用过, 但是很多vim党, 如果他们又想用cl, 就用这个插件
<ofan_> cfy: 基本所有*nix都有
<imadper> archl: 但是按需分配也是存在这个说法的吧?
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。好像没啥突出的。
<archl> imadper: 那是结果
<ofan_> footprint小
<ofan_> 速度快
<cfy> imadper: 我找些截图看看
<archl> imadper: 就好像是那般。
<ofan_> lisp本身已经没多大实用价值了
<sst_c0n4shell> soiamso http://www.zeuux.org/blog/content/3610/，又搜了一下这个，照做还是不行
<ofan_> 也就上课讲讲FP的时候用用，不过FP语言也不只是lisp
<sst_c0n4shell> soiamso 里面有很重要的东西，帮帮忙啊
<ofan_> Canonical招软件工程师，为未来的Ubuntu平台创建开发工具。要求：熟悉图形工具箱及交互设计，熟悉API设计、熟悉C/C++/Qt/QML。此职位在家办工，欧美时区优先考虑。这个工作的本质是创建平台供第三方开发者发挥。https://t.co/5uAqndyw
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<ofan_> 听着不错
<imadper> ofan_: 不是说, autocad 还有用类lisp来开发插件吗?
<cfy> ofan_: lisp怎么没有实用价值了？
<cfy> ofan_: 那只要C和ruby啥的就够了
<k0it> soiamso http://www.zeuux.org/blog/content/3610/  ，又搜了一下这个，照做还是不行
<ofan_> cfy: 有什么实用价值？
<cfy> ofan_: 可以写实用程序，就有实用价值啊
<MaskRay> cfy: Haskell 的 Yi 不错，只是开发缓慢。缺用户 -> 缺开发者 -> 开发缓慢 -> 缺用户
<ofan_> cfy: 举几个现在运行中的lisp构架的应用或服务例子
<soiamso> ofan ....
<imadper> cfy: 实用性真的不大了, 就象写一个微薄客户端, 其他的语言可以调用api, lisp/perl连api都没有, 只能自己搞oauth
<cfy> ofan_: http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/
<soiamso> k0it: 估计你没有了 passphrase .... ,所以你的文件夹报废了
<ofan_> cfy: 太少了
<MaskRay> hacker news is written in Arc (a dialect of Lisp)
<cfy> ofan_: 嗯，少，但不是没有实用价值
<cfy> ofan_: 少就是没有实用价值么？
<cfy> 说这些没意思。
<ofan_> MaskRay: y combinator的ceo就是个lisper
<soiamso> k0it: password 知道吗？
<cfy> yall: ofan_: MaskRay: 用了dvorak的人怎么换成vim?
<k0it> soiamso  知道
<cfy> yall: ofan_: MaskRay: 你们有见过用dvorak的用vim的么？反正我感觉肯定不习惯。
<ofan_> cfy: 谁让你用的
<ofan_> 那么非主流
<cfy> 我还是用emacs吧
<imadper> cfy: 你用那么神奇的键盘?
<cfy> ofan_: 主流你该去用java,c,php
<cfy> ofan_: 其他都没不行哦
<ofan_> cfy: 我还就用c/c++,php,python
<k0it> soiamso 我也没有给它加过密啊，崩溃
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<ofan_> 其他的了解就行
<cfy> imadper: 是哦。
<soiamso> k0it: 没有吗，其他问题？
<imadper> cfy: 好用吗?
<ofan_> cfy: 除非你想一辈子在象牙塔里，搞lisp没前途
<archl> cfy: 神奇的
<cfy> ofan: 所以你爽啊，一个阵营的
<cfy> ofan: 我就不一样了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 当然好用。看这里多少人鄙视我，我还用着，为啥呢。好用呗
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。
<imadper> cfy: 刚看着键位, 试着敲了一下hello. 感觉很XXX
<ofan_> cfy: 爽啥
<soiamso> k0it: 在发生这个事情前你干了什么？
<imadper> cfy: 淘宝都没得卖
<cfy> imadper: 可以换布局啊
<k0it> soiamso /home/.ecryptfs/xxx/.ecryptfs下，有这几个文件，auto-mount auto-umount ecryptfs Private.mnt Private.sig wrapped-passphrase
<cfy> imadper: win可以用注册表实现，linux就更加方便了。。。
<cfy> imadper:  setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us -variant dvorak
<cfy> imadper: console下是loadkeys
<soiamso> k0it: 你那 passphrase 绝对是没有了，如果你不记得什么时候加密的
<imadper> cfy: 这个我了解, 但是键盘上面, 没有字母, 一开始用不是会很怪?
<cfy> ofan_: 我能说，配合emacs用起来很爽么？
<soiamso> k0it: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase wrapped-passphrase
<MaskRay> ofan_: lisp 也不算象牙塔吧，haskell 才是
<cfy> ofan_: 打英文，因为专门根据现代特性设计过，爽
<imadper> cfy: 算了, 我觉得我还是搞不动这东西~
<cfy> ofan_: 打拼音爽
<imadper> MaskRay: haskell不是现在有在做各种编译器的原型吗?
<soiamso> k0it: 问你也不答，在发生这个事情前你干了什么？
<cfy> imadper: 哦。盲打啊，没啥不爽的。
<ofan_> MaskRay: 也是的
<imadper> cfy: 总不能一开始就忙打吧?
<ofan_> 我这教的FP和logic programming都是历史【
<imadper> cfy: 你从小用的这种键位的键盘?
<ofan_> 我这教的FP和logic programming都是lisp类的语法
<cfy> imadper: 一个星期。
<cfy> imadper: 高三暑假开始呗gDD带坏
<cfy> imadper: 现在我大三，话说3年过去了。
<nikerlong> 请问12.04最低配置是怎样啊？
<cfy> 吃饭去。。。
<MaskRay> imadper: 你是说 language-* 那些包？
<imadper> cfy: gdd? 割弟弟, 好恐怖的名字
<soiamso> imadper: haskell 最近重点是 web framework, 研究方向主要是 remote
<cfy> imadper: gDD啊，以前经常来这里，还自己设计了一个布局。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: haha
<imadper> MaskRay: 不是之前perl6也考虑过用haskell来做编译器吗?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我只是单纯的喜欢扯淡而已~
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么我越用越小众。。。。
<k0it> soiamso 一次整理文件后放到一个目录中，修改了模式和所有者，一直没有管，等要用的时候打开，发现就成了一个符号链接
<ofan_> cfy: 你说的都是些没用的，如果你说能用lisp写个高并发的webserver,能更适合表达某些业务逻辑，那我觉得才算是实用
<imadper> soiamso: haskell这样的语言, 开发者哪里来的收入? 就是教授和学生在写?
<ofan_> imadper: 得有公司要
<cfy> ofan_: 呵呵。
<soiamso> imadper: 主要经济来源m$ ，以及大学
<ofan_> soiamso: 有个foundation
<cfy> MaskRay: 你现在用啥呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 编辑器，语言是haskell吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我指，如果要写一个程序，选啥
<soiamso> ofan_: foundation不是发工资的，主要组织开会
<imadper> soiamso: ms赞助?
<MaskRay> imadper: 我知道的 haskell 就是到处是论文，新的研究成果全往 ghc 上加
<ofan_> soiamso: 筹资的
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩
<archl> soiamso:  发工资的。
<archl> soiamso: 只是少~
<soiamso> ofan_: 国内搞不起来，跟不能建立 foundation有关，D在有钱的地方就想抽水，也不管钱用到什么地方
<ofan_> soiamso: 开销都得从foundation那申请
<archl> soiamso: 国内根本没非盈利组织哦
<soiamso> ofan_: 其实那帮人的开销主要是大学出
<ofan_> soiamso: 国外是靠法律维持，国内你懂得
<archl> soiamso: 对了 gtk 谁写，又没啥公司用来商业~
<archl> gtk 有商业产品也全免费的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用啥编辑器
<MaskRay> print ${$(eix -IC app-vim --only-names --world)/app-vim\/}
<MaskRay> colorschemes conque fuzzyfinder gentoo-syntax neocomplcache nerdcommenter nerdtree supertab surround tagbar vimpython zencoding-vim
<archl> 不辣不辣
<soiamso> archl: 老外干一天活，一个月的基本饮食就有保障，闲着就编码
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用啥编辑器,现在
<archl> soiamso: 。。。
<MaskRay> print $(ls ~/.vim/bundle/)
<archl> soiamso: 屁。怎么可能。
<MaskRay> ctrlp EasyMotion ghci-vim ghcmod-vim gist indent-guides javacomplete neco-ghc slimv snipMate syntastic tabular tasklist vim-mark vim-powerline vim-preview vimproc vim-sparkup vundle
<soiamso> archl: 大陆物价比所有发达过家都高，搞毛阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 好吧，vim
<archl> soiamso: 干一天连房钱都不够
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 你怎么不来接机
<archl> soiamso: 说的是周租
<soiamso> archl: 干一个星期足矣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没钱买鸡票
<soiamso> archl: 没有教你大鱼大肉
<archl> soiamso: 6天付一个月的房钱？1天付一个月的饭钱？你以为可能？
<archl> soiamso: 他们还会吃什么！？
<archl> soiamso: 。。。
<soiamso> archl: 普通水平非体力工人2500+ 刀，总有的
<archl> soiamso: 住房 一个月 2500+ 刀
<ofan> MaskRay: 都是干嘛的
<MaskRay> cfy: 看 info 用 imaxima 时 emacs
<soiamso> archl: 你吹吧，国人在外面真风流，估计二手车也不会去开
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵，或许你改用mathematica和matlab....
<ofan> soiamso: 那都是二代
<archl> soiamso: ？我对那些都没兴趣
 * archl 从小讨厌汽车，有过愿望灭掉所有汽车
<soiamso> archl: mac book air 才多少刀，做开发的成本非常低，而且工资远比2500多
<archl> soiamso: 愿者上钩
<soiamso> archl: 所以 gtk还有人在做，我不觉得奇怪
<woju> archl: 把每个人都固定住，每个人一台上网的电脑
<archl> soiamso: 中国成本￥1的东西这里卖 $10都正常。
<archl> soiamso: 你咋不说呢。
<soiamso> archl: 大米呢？
<archl> soiamso: 。。。
<soiamso> archl: 我说保障性的东西，而不是fansy thing
<archl> soiamso:  比如雨伞
<soiamso> archl: puma 一对，不过40 ，你不说说？
<archl> soiamso: 那是啥？
<archl> soiamso: 好吧。我搜到了，是个牌子。。。
<archl> lol
 * archl 对牌子完全没。。。想法
<soiamso> archl: 其实雨伞不是必需品，贵是合理的，你可以开车，停车方便，还用伞?
<archl> soiamso: 所以说中国人犯傻——
<archl> soiamso: 其他不出名的牌子也和puma啥的价格差不多
<archl> soiamso: 明白么。
<ofan> archl: 真out
<archl> ofan 我就是讨厌这种广告式的商业社会懂么。
<woju> archl: 没有车，没有广告？
<soiamso> archl: 我不是说那个牌子，我说的是运动鞋便宜
<Evanescence> 喜欢便宜的帆布鞋的路过
<soiamso> archl: 中国贸易人说老美犯傻，
<woju> Evanescence: 皮鞋穿的不舒服
<Evanescence> woju: ␣
<Evanescence> woju: 同感
<woju> Evanescence: 西服有不舒服，还是休闲服装好
<woju> 领带更加是多余
<archl> woju: yeah
<Evanescence> woju: 同感，但是西服帅气，有种二逼的感觉
<archl> soiamso: 运动鞋便宜。也是中国产，中国卖不掉。
<archl> Evanescence: 汉服阔气~
<archl> Evanescence: 宽大，有袖子可以装东西
<soiamso> archl: 中国贵是税贵，而且崇洋媚外
<Evanescence> archl: 可以藏内裤，胸罩之类的。。。。
<Evanescence> archl: 汉服的黑色配红色我超喜欢
<woju> 袖子怎么藏东西
<archl> soiamso: 税贵 5%，然后就是比较的对象一直是美国——说明中国人有毛病
<archl> soiamso: 什么都要和最好的比，价格要和最低的比。
 * woju 一直不知道古代人是怎么把东西藏在袖子的
 * woju 长袍大便时候不方便
<Evanescence> 没事，反正中国人二逼的多的是，也不差再多一群
 * woju 小便更加不方便
<soiamso> archl: 穿李宁成屌丝，经典了吧。
<Evanescence> woju: 袖子里有口袋
<archl> soiamso: 不过我有好多李宁。。。
<woju> Evanescence: 走路时候甩来甩去，很不方便感觉
<soiamso> archl: 中国综合税收 42% ，
<Evanescence> woju: 长裤做爱时不方便，还是裙子方便
<Evanescence> 哈哈
<archl> soiamso: 那是进口？
<woju> Evanescence: 男人也该穿裙子的，裙子是挺方便的，又凉快
<Evanescence> woju: 裙子还方便拍裙底照
<archl> woju: 一点都不方便，会被夹住。。。
<soiamso> archl: 出口还有退税8%， 所以税差到50%了，老美消费税17% ， 就税收相差33%
<Evanescence> 而且方便小虫子飞进去。。。。
<archl> soiamso: 你觉得可能么。。。
<woju> archl: 没穿过，不知道
<archl> soiamso: 你去查查网络商城价格。
<soiamso> archl: 绝对是这样
<archl> soiamso: 。。。
<Freebuilder> 一群俗人！
<woju> Evanescence: 看下面实在是没意思，什么都看不到
<archl> Freebuilder: 小建。。。
<Evanescence> 有钱了就不在像没钱的时候那样关心便宜的问题了，这是普遍现象
<woju> Evanescence: 就算看到了，也没什么大不了，也就那样
<roylez_> adam8157: 就你在呢
 * woju 据说夏天光膀子的人都是看过女人裸体失望的人
<soiamso> archl: 你说查那个商城？
<archl> Evanescence: 所以美国也是穷人多
<adam8157> roylez_: 早啊
<Evanescence> woju: 嗯。馒头状。。。大小不一，内裤样式颜色多样化，大腿内测细腻，白嫩。。。
<archl> soiamso:  newegg 中美比， amazon 中美比
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<archl> soiamso: dell 中美比
<woju> Evanescence: 生殖器是人身上最丑陋的地方
<Evanescence> archl: 所以这是资产阶级的一个特征，我国也在经历，还说什么可以跳过这个阶段，砖家说的太对了
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有.. 昨晚比赛输了.
<roylez_> adam8157: 踢蛋蛋输了？
<woju> archl: 梅西需要心理咨询
<soiamso> archl: 你范了一个错误，思考一个例子，汽车的。为什么国产的 C200 跟进口的 C200 差价不大
<Evanescence> woju: 最丑陋的其实是外阴，内阴和外阴无关
<archl> soiamso: 汽车啥的属于进口
<Evanescence> 额。发现越说越离谱，不说了，看柔术去了
<adam8157> ...
<woju> Evanescence: 听女人说过，女人自己觉得内阴很脏，我们男人也觉得小弟弟脏，可是有女人舔
<roylez_> adam8157: 一号店疯了？ http://www.yihaodian.com/cmsPage/show.do?pageId=3384&merchant=1&tracker_u=1037022154
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 1号血拼节，1元疯抢
<archl> soiamso:  我对车一点兴趣都没。
<soiamso> archl: 那为什么国产的就不便宜，其实开厂已经有税收优惠了
<archl> soiamso:  对车完全不在意
 * adam8157 都不要再扯那些啦
<soiamso> archl: 不是车，也就是背后的动机你一点没有考虑过？ 钱谁赚了，为什么这样定价
 * archl 对有车有房——这个常见的。。。都没啥想法。
<Evanescence> woju: 那是因为有性激素之类的作用，导致异性有的气味，形状有春药的效果，则是生物特性
<Freebuilder> 看了半天愣是没看懂 OpenID 和域名是啥关系
<archl> soiamso: 能赚就赚，哪里都是这样
<Evanescence> freeayu: openid和域名没关系吧
<Evanescence> Freebuilder: openid本就是一个登录信息
<woju> Evanescence: 有道理
<archl> soiamso: 有人愿意多付你钱，你去拒绝么？
<soiamso> archl: 你可以对比 白鹅毛被，在两个商城的价格，老美更便宜。
<archl> soiamso: 别和美国比
<Evanescence> woju: 这个是常识。。。生物加色情，太合适了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，我的电脑装哪个版本的比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371718 cpu：主频1.7 内存：512 硬盘：40g 显存：32 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanjia213 — 2012-04-22 11:15
<woju> Evanescence: ......
<soiamso> archl: 而且都是当地产的，双方都不是进口出口
<archl> soiamso: 你去和台湾比去
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦，每单限购一件
<Evanescence> 有谁知道易筋经的？
<archl> Evanescence: google
<woju> Evanescence: 就是瑜伽
<soiamso> archl: 国内抄作到因素太多了，连个期货都没有
<Evanescence> archl: google了，不知道哪个事真的，哪个是假的
<woju> Evanescence: 易筋经就是瑜伽
<Evanescence> woju: 和瑜伽事两码事吧
<woju> Evanescence: 小说都是夸张的，实际上就是瑜伽，对身体很好处
<adam8157> roylez_: 地址写我的
<Evanescence> woju: 瑜伽是印度的，易筋经事中国的，难道易筋经是传自印度？
<roylez_> adam8157: 地址呢？
<woju> Evanescence: 筋长一寸，多活十年
<Evanescence> woju: 天天在电脑前坐着，都萎缩了。。。
<woju> Evanescence: 金庸乱写的，易筋经哪有这回事
<adam8157> roylez_: 中南海警备处
<roylez_> adam8157: 我到淘宝上去订个货到付款的砖头去
<woju> Evanescence: 体操可以看成很简单的瑜伽
<roylez_> adam8157: 没事，写你的名字，不会有错的
<woju> Evanescence: 做瑜伽的美眉身材一般都很好，而且乳房都很挺
<woju> Evanescence: 瑜伽可以提神醒脑，改善情绪
<soiamso> Freebuilder: openid 跟域名没啥关系，也就你用域名当ID，也可以用email
<Evanescence> woju: 这样看的话，其实只要找出那个最早，那么那个就可能是起源。。。至于地域性的传教，是人类迁徙和文化的原因
<woju> Evanescence: 金庸乱写的，可能也是暗指瑜伽
<Evanescence> woju: 这些是书上说的，能不能要自己练了才知道
<woju> Evanescence: 不是，你上网查查瑜伽视频，就可以跟着做了，可以当成伸懒腰，很有效的
<woju> Evanescence: 我经常做做动作，很舒服
<Evanescence> woju: 果断还是看书好，跟着做感觉自己和做的那个人太有差距了，立刻没有了兴趣和激情
<woju> Evanescence: 要不是瑜伽，我早驼背了
<woju> Evanescence: 瑜伽书上说不明白，都是看图片了解动作和看视频了解的
<Evanescence> woju: 我语文非常好，不怕，
<woju> Evanescence: 你上网查查瑜伽就知道了，主要就是活动身上的筋骨，拉伸筋骨，关节，颈椎，脊椎
<Evanescence> woju: 没有core和练习是无法达到传说的“境界”的，就像柔术，空手道，都需要一个精神指引，光看，只能练练身体，有了精神指引，就可以自己驱动身体，
<Evanescence> 就像看小说，如果不看明白其中的奥妙，只是读一遍，那是没多大用处的
<ofan> Evanescence: 只有富二代,暴发户和小三才不关心便宜
<Evanescence> ofan: 中国的有钱人都不关心便宜，
<ofan> Evanescence: 也得看是什么人
<Evanescence> of
<Evanescence> ofan: 那是当然
<Evanescence> 之前看了一个文，说网络的政治推动都是无用的，在电脑前搞政治根本就没有根本性作用，我觉得太有道理了，
<Evanescence> 就像占领华尔街的无限wifi
<Evanescence> 无线
<Evanescence> 如果中国真的一大部分人罢工几周，那中国的经济绝对有影响，那么要争取的权利自然会有，只是没有人敢。而且都没有勇气，接口一大堆，比如家里老小，比如钱，比如生活。想想上一辈的人的革命，它们要是想这么多就不会有今天的中国。
<mugebjgd> 中国好地方啊
<Evanescence> 太聪明就会更谨慎，从而更加“胆小”
<Evanescence> mugebjgd: 可不是，大国嘛毕竟
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 好地方，你还去德国撸管，你就在中国撸管呗
<ofan> Evanescence: 你错了
<Evanescence> ofan: 怎么说？
<ofan> Evanescence: 网络对目前gov的打击很大
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 忘了，你是母的，不好意思，lol
<Evanescence> ofan: 什么样的打击？有人因为这些网络打击而得到些许的权益了？有人工资涨了？那些食品安全，贪污变好了？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt 我在米国撸管
<ofan> Evanescence: 消息封锁不住了
<Evanescence> mugebjgd: 额。。。不找个girl？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. 啥事？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt 苦力 出差
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 你是不是發錯了， 有個 冒牌貨 CyrusYzGTt_
<ofan> Evanescence: gov组织不了renmin去获取信息
<ofan> 阻止
<ofan> Evanescence: 消息传播速度比以前快n倍
<Evanescence> ofan: 那又怎么样？但是没有人看又有什么用？
<ofan> Evanescence: 要是没网络, 什么70码, 李刚事件根本不会有什么社会效应
<ofan> Evanescence: 那你想怎样?
<ofan> 组织运动去革命?
<Evanescence> ofan: 我就不看这些新闻消息，李刚事谁我不知道，有人说李刚，我还以为事哪个倒霉的家伙
<ofan> Evanescence: 那是你
<Evanescence> ofan: 至少要有点现实效果，
<ofan> Evanescence: 这已经足够现实了
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 鄙视你这种去米国搞基的，难道德国的已经无法满足你了？
<Evanescence> 如果只是传播消息，大家知道是知道了，但是没有人敢做点什么来改变现状，那还不如不知道，就像一个傻逼在傻笑一样幸福
<ofan> Evanescence: 典型的学生
<Evanescence> ofan: 就像你知道了奶粉问题，但是你还是要买奶粉，你能会奶粉制造商做点什么吗？
<ofan> Evanescence: 不如去参加学生运动,闹tiananmen去吧
<piggybox> Evanescence:  都去香港买奶粉了，这就是效果
<Evanescence> ofan: 大人就是依靠所谓成熟的借口说别人不成熟么。。。
<Evanescence> piggybox: 嗯，原来如此，但是不能去香港的人呢？
<Evanescence> 有钱去香港的自然去了，像我们这种穷乡僻壤的，
<ofan> Evanescence: 去参加农民运动吧
<ofan> 老毛子就爱搞这个
<Evanescence> ofan: 所以说没有人敢做啊
<ofan> Evanescence: 没人敢做?
<archl> ofan 要想改变就要行动
<CyrusYzGTt_> 不喝奶粉，不就行了，
<ofan> Evanescence: 学点历史吧
<Evanescence> ofan: 至少我就不敢，你也不敢的吧
<archl> ofan 但是供应商不干啊。
<archl> ofan 消费者不买贵的
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 小时候没喝过奶粉，
<Evanescence> ofan: 和历史什么关系，我历史很不错
<ofan> Evanescence: 近代为了各种运动死的人不少了
<archl> ofan 供应商为了便宜，才能竞争就搞这个了
<ofan> Evanescence: 你要觉得可行就组织人去搞吧
<Evanescence> ofan: 是啊，哪个时代没有人死去，别人就是知道别人怕死，所以横行
<Evanescence> 打架也一样，如果你怕死，气势上就输了
<ofan> Evanescence: 说的倒是很潇洒
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 现在小孩都胖，都是喝奶粉喝的
<archl> ofan 因为很多人看现在还使用看历史的眼光看待。。。太失败了
<Evanescence> ofan: 我没说我敢啊，我就是在说没人敢啊
<Evanescence> ofan: 我不是说我不敢么
<archl> ofan 照片拿出来
<ofan> Evanescence: 敢的人也有
<archl> ofan 连照片都不敢出的
<ofan> Evanescence: 要不都能闹到tiananmen?
<CyrusYzGTt_> 你是要当懦夫一辈子，还是英雄，哪怕只有几分钟，
<Ivan-H> 0年浩劫中被死去的无辜民众达1000万人以上
<Evanescence> ofan: 有啊，有到我们都不知道他们在这个大陆人民里占不到可能1%
 * woju 我要有小孩，我让他从小吃米糊不知道行不行，奶粉实在是发胖的厉害
<archl> 关键是那样算英雄么。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 然后呢
<archl> 没意义的英雄。。。
<Evanescence> ofan: 然后就是没有效果呗，我们依然享受现状
<ofan> Evanescence: 敢职责的占99%吧
 * woju 虽然吃的是地沟油，人均寿命也是在增长的
<piggybox> 可惜蒋公当年剿匪不力。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 那根本不是英雄
<archl> woju: 你想想欧洲类的吃食品那么不健康，都有如此多的人均寿命
<Evanescence> woju: 那是医疗保健措施的提升。正负效果的差值
<CyrusYzGTt_> 有能力的都跑到国外了，才不会像我们这样在这抱怨，比如 archl 之类的
<Evanescence> piggybox: 同感，很希望看看另一个人的结果
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 你什么时候用上简体字了？
<archl> woju: 中国人把很多很多时间都用在延长寿命上——长了又怎么样？用在享乐上的短了又如何？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 国内的医保是推高价格，降低医疗质量的重要因素
<archl> CyrusYzGTt。
<woju> archl: 农闲人员天天大麻将，这种生活幸福吗？
<Evanescence> soiamso: 难道你是想说这个人均寿命提升事人类自身进化了？？？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 如果是商业保险，医生绝对不敢胡乱开药的
<archl> woju: 因为根本不想改变罢了。
<byncz> 想要的生活？
<archl> soiamso: 跟保险没关系——和保障有关
<archl> soiamso: 又不是保险公司养着医生
<Freebuilder> 这胡须是刮还是不刮呢？
<woju> archl: 我在想，要是人类每周工作两天，休息5天，也很好
<Evanescence> 人民都是这样想的，别人有钱人有车，有房，吃好穿好，所以都想着做有钱人，有权人，却不想一想要去改变，比如权益，比如工资
<piggybox> CyrusYzGTt:  中国和印度是最大的对外移民国，既然无力改变现状就只好离开这个地方
<Evanescence> 都只想着自己去变成有钱人，而不想着改变自己的阶级地位
<soiamso> archl: 医保报销多少就贵多少，而商业保险公司会核查药方，乱开药医生被取消医生资格
<ofan> Evanescence: 先改变自己吧
<CyrusYzGTt> piggybox§ ..？？
<woju> Evanescence: 在美国想变成有钱人就简单了？
<ofan> Evanescence: 你说的这些只要不是傻子都能看的出来
<archl> ofan 像你说的改变自己就结束了
<Evanescence> ofan: 简单的道理，能明白，未必为去做
<archl> ofan 只是不作罢了，想出来也没用
<ofan> 如果你能推行选举就去搞选举,如果你想出国,就赶紧出国
<archl> soiamso: 有么。那是保障，不是保险。
<Evanescence> 有人明白要多洗手，但是没有多少人会去做，简单的道理大家都懂，但是没有多少人会真的去做
<ofan> Evanescence: 说话的成本是最低的
<woju> Evanescence: 小布什就是选举出来的
<Evanescence> ofan: 可不是，所以网上的政治就是没有多大效果的
<soiamso> archl: 那就是保障多少，就贵多少
<archl> soiamso: 另外，这样搞得话——你会发现一件事情，药厂会搞垮所谓的商业保险公司。
<woju> Evanescence: 陈水扁也是选出来的
<ofan> Evanescence: 因为你说的那些事,实际实行的成本太高,估计这你也明白
<archl> soiamso: 因为现在医生都是药厂的拉拢对象，
<archl> soiamso: 实验新药
<ofan> Evanescence: 网络的作用是让消息传遍世界
<Evanescence> ofan: 可不是，但是因为各种理由来停止脚步，不就是大人会说的话么，所谓成熟，就是所谓什么责任之类的吧
<woju> Evanescence: 杀害利比亚人的杀人犯萨科齐也是选出来的
<archl> ofan 让很多无聊的没头脑分析的人去看。
<soiamso> archl: 你错了，商业保险赔付的时候是要核查的。。。。而不是直接给钱报多少成
<Evanescence> woju: 和我说的有什么关系？
<ofan> Evanescence: 那你可以幼稚的去做啊
<archl> soiamso: 核查组会被杀的。
<ofan> 天真给不了你面包牛奶
<woju> Evanescence: 你不是选举吗？希特勒也是选出来的
<archl> woju: 是反对选举吧。。。
<Evanescence> ofan: 我都说了我是不敢的，非要把我在这里说的人想成在说就一定要去做的干什么
<archl> woju: 错误的永远是多数人
<Evanescence> woju: 我没说选举啊，纯蛋疼
<ofan> Evanescence: 那你在做什么
<woju> Evanescence: ......
<Evanescence> ofan: 就是说说呗，和很多在网上搞政治的一样，无聊，发牢骚，然后没有改变，继续享受现状
<ofan> 难道是找存在感
<archl> ofan 你在干什么。。。
<Evanescence> ofan: 大概是的
<soiamso> archl: 例如你去看发烧，医生不开退烧药，而你为此去看了三次，第三次医生终于开退烧药了。医生绝对是故意的，商业保险核查员发现了，你觉得这个医生能呆下去？
<archl> ofan 快写代码区
<woju> archl: 我只是说选举不一定会带来很好的效果，菲律宾一定都是民主，结果国家由发达国家变成发展中国家了
<ofan> Evanescence: 这根网络没关系
<Evanescence> ofan: 和我说这样的话，不就是和我一样的人。。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 没有网路的时候不也是会有人讨论
<Evanescence> 只是今天更年期到了，牢骚罢了，然后晚上就什么都忘记掉
<soiamso> archl: 国内很多医生看发烧就这策略，没医保的人就很惨，有医保的人价格比以前贵一点点
<archl> soiamso: 有可能么。。。中国人不都是病入膏肓才采取看医生策略？
<Evanescence> archl: 问题可真不少，但是一样都没改变。gocand就是牛叉
<soiamso> archl: 中国医不是急病不急，病人也领会到了，防止被宰
<archl> Evanescence: 改变了——就少了很多工作，社会就不稳定了——现在所有国家都在试图增加工作机会
<Evanescence> archl: 所以造成了现在官员一大陀一大陀的，效率超级低
<archl> soiamso: 哦。
<Evanescence> 签个东西都要跑累死人
<archl> Evanescence: 所以所谓 第三产业 才在全世界兴起 -还有不断发展的娱乐业。
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies#Informal_fallacies
<Evanescence> archl: 什么是第三产业？
<ofan> Evanescence: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies#Informal_fallacies
<archl> Evanescence: 服务型行业
<archl> Evanescence: 比如侍应生之类的。
<woju> Evanescence: 以前的国企职工也这样，国家在渐渐的改革呢
<archl> Evanescence:  贴广告的。
<woju> archl: 你为我洗澡，我为你擦屁股？
<archl> woju: 你可以在水里烧死
<Evanescence> 渐渐改革，太好了，等到我死去，大概能改革个五六个吧
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求批量将文本文件中的汉字转成\开头的unicode码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371724 求批量将文本文件中的汉字转成\开头的unicode码 且原文本非utf-8编码的 求最终的文件编码不变 统计信息: 发表于 由 INUYASHA — 2012-04-22 12:19
<woju> Evanescence: 没有那个国家由腐败一下子变得廉洁的
<woju> Evanescence: 人民的观念没改过来，体制改革要渐渐的
<archl> woju: 笨，所有的旧势力都在。
<archl> woju: 有啊，共产党刚掌权的时候
<Evanescence> woju: 我事应该等到我死去那天，看到国家终于有所改变，我在医院白色天花板下面笑容满面
<woju> archl: 可是那是付出了相当大的代价，国内战争死了很多很多人
<woju> Evanescence: 你很爱国
<archl> woju: 。。。。。
<archl> woju: 就是要死人
<Ivan-H> 谁不爱国呢
<Ivan-H> 不爱国的去吃皮鞋去
<archl> woju: 要不那群人一直阻止你
<Evanescence> woju: 可不是，爱国到我想这个地球立刻灰飞烟灭掉
<archl> 我不爱国
 * archl 一律平等
<Ivan-H> 你吃皮鞋去
<Evanescence> Ivan-H: 你可以去吃了
<ofan> 最好没有国
 * archl 认为国家是过度保护的人类愚蠢
<woju> Evanescence: 网上的水军都是有政治势力在背后支持的，他们的目的是搬到某个人
<Ivan-H> Evanescence: 也不是没吃过
 * archl 希望消灭国家制度
<Evanescence> Ivan-H: 我爱国，我说你不爱国，这不就是文化大革命的一个特点么，批判
<Evanescence> 批斗
<ofan> archl: 国家只是用来统治的工具
<woju> Evanescence: 其实那些水军根本不爱国
<Ivan-H> Evanescence: 这年头谁没吃过皮鞋啊
<Evanescence> woju: 不爱国照样能做出贡献，爱国的可能反而做坏事
<woju> Evanescence: 为何我的眼里常含泪水，因为我对这片土地爱的深切
<archl> ofan 是思想统一的政治体——
<Evanescence> Ivan-H: 猪皮我吃过
<Evanescence> woju: 为何我做爱没有高潮，因为我把所有高潮献给了我伟大的祖国母亲
<archl> ofan http://blog.ted.com/2012/02/28/climb-the-staircase-to-self-transcendence-jonathan-haidt-at-ted2012/
<kk> archl,啥网址y TED Blog | Climb the staircase to self-transcendence: Jonathan Haidt at TED2012
<Evanescence> :-)
<woju> Evanescence: 你不爱你的孩子，你还会对你的孩子做出来有益的事情来？
<Evanescence> woju: 有爱就一定有好的结果？
<Ivan-H> Evanescence: 那些胶囊，我吃过几种
<woju> Evanescence: 其实人有性欲是一件麻烦事
<ofan> woju: 这叫以爱的名义
<Evanescence> woju: 你吃饭还是麻烦呢
<woju> Evanescence: 对，要是能不吃饭活下去的，最好不要吃饭
<archl> ofan http://www.ted.com/talks/jonathan_haidt_humanity_s_stairway_to_self_transcendence.html
<kk> archl,啥网址y Jonathan Haidt: Religion, evolution, and the ecstasy of self-transcendence | Video on TED.com
<Evanescence> woju: 我这是为你好，是嗳你，你应该去和一个残疾人结婚？
<archl> Evanescence:  爱是有原因的。
<woju> Evanescence: 人类迟早会自我阉割，停止生育
<Evanescence> woju: 你愿意么？
<Evanescence> archl: 爱不代表好结果，两者没有绝对关系
<roylez_> archl: 别发梦了，袋鼠
<woju> Evanescence: 不理解你的意思
<archl> roylez_ 我才不理你呢，坏主席~
<Evanescence> woju: 不知道那个时候还可不可以称人类为道德意义上的人类
<Evanescence> woju: 不理解事因为你就是那种以为爱就会导致好结果的人
 * _^x^_ 哇！话题好敏感哦。小心别和谐啊。
<archl> Evanescence:  关键，爱之后的行为还是原来的习惯。
<Evanescence> 我热爱祖国，所以我要批斗你，我事以热爱祖国的名义
<archl> Evanescence:  ).(
<Evanescence> archl: 两者没有绝对因果关系。。。。
<woju> Evanescence: "代表祖国枪毙你？"
<Evanescence> woju: 没错
<Evanescence> woju: 你愿意接受么？
<woju> Evanescence: 毛主席把老百姓都带坏了，一直都说闹革命是正确的
<woju> Evanescence: 导致现在大家都以为革命是好事
<Evanescence> woju: 别开玩笑了，说什么爱国，我不爱国，国家不过事一个概念，
<archl> woju: 闹革命是正确的哦。
<roylez_> adam8157: 出来踢人
<woju> archl: 人杀人是正确的？
<archl> woju: 不过没脑的闹革命是错误的
<Evanescence> woju: 我没说革命是好事，革命也不一定就会促成好的结果，但是什么都不做就是没用的
<Evanescence> woju: 我累了，没意思，我更年期好了，继续看动漫
<woju> Evanescence: 革命了，你我都可能死的，就是不死，可能也会失业
<archl> woju: 把自己看的特别重要，当然就反对革命的
<Evanescence> woju: 革命的失业不一定是永远失业，革命事为了争取我们的地位和价值
<woju> Evanescence: 你愿意上前线吗？
<Evanescence> 我说了三次，我只是发牢骚，我事不敢革命的，为啥没有人看见。。。。
<woju> Evanescence: 发动其他人起来冒生命危险革命，自己不敢闹革命，这个很值得学习
<_^x^_> 。。。。。这就叫精神领袖。
<woju> _^x^_: 哈哈
<Evanescence> woju: 我没有发动别人革命，我有么？我有么？我问自己，我没有答案，我问苍天，苍天不可怜我
<_^x^_> Evanescence: 你怎么能和苍天比呢？天作孽有可恕，人作孽不可活啊。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 我喜欢作孽
<_^x^_> Evanescence: 我们还是低下头在这个唾弃的社会，肮脏的现世，苟活吧！毕竟这才是现实的。
<woju> Evanescence: 我觉得老百姓倒是安居乐业，看看周围人的生活
<_^x^_> archl: 哦？你做什么孽了？说来听听，主会宽恕你的。
<woju> Evanescence: 而且中国的治安整体还可以
<jianghu> 这个主怎么成猫脸了？
<_^x^_> woju: 中国的治安好，要归功于贪官贪得很彻底。没有分歧就没有动乱嘛！
<_^x^_> jianghu: 主都是猫脸啊。
<_^x^_> jianghu: 走路还有猫步咧！
<woju> _^x^_: 共产党国家普遍治安都不错似乎
<archl> 杀主
 * woju 民主国家印度还有游击队
<_^x^_> woju: 那确实，因为他手里有枪。
<_^x^_> archl:你确实喜欢作孽啊。
<jianghu> 好猫啊
<woju> _^x^_: 孙中山的恶行迟早会被人揭开的
<woju> _^x^_: 战乱死那么多人，孙中山有很大功劳
<_^x^_> woju: 枪杆下出政权嘛！为什么会有利比亚塔利班？为什么中国没有藏独成功？原因是 gun
<_^x^_> woju: 问世间谁能无错啊？
<woju> _^x^_: 都是被马克思忽悠了
<_^x^_> woju: 死了那么多还有20亿呢！地球照样转。主要是死的人没有老孙的领导才能。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac286634
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 刘小亮演唱会 - Acfun
<_^x^_> woju: 因为，老马说得有道理啊。传销很成功。
<_^x^_> woju: 你看人家老李，不也搞得红红火火的。
<woju> _^x^_: 哪个老李？
<woju> _^x^_: 马克思的意思是：剥削是不对的。他忽略了如果没有剥削，人就没有动力
<_^x^_> woju: 李鸿志啊。法轮功那个。
<woju> _^x^_: 对法轮功不了解，不过倒是听说过一些自焚的内幕，很恐怖
<woju> _^x^_: 据说自焚的是受到了威胁，要杀全家
<_^x^_> woju: 那是因为老马是被别人在剥削。而且他看到市场经济的发展趋势。了解了。被剥削者的心理。做了市场调查的。
<woju> _^x^_: 不知道塔利班的自杀袭击是不是这样
<_^x^_> woju: 所以，虽然一党专政，是有些独裁。可是自古就是一山不能容二虎。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<woju> _^x^_: 我觉得不管哪个朝代，革命都是最划不来的，死的人很多，所以对革命党的打击也最残忍
<_^x^_> woju: 嗯。所以，我们这些不想革命的人，死得早啊。
<woju> _^x^_: 死了没什么大不了的，将来反正能复活
<woju> _^x^_: 怀疑最后人类会死光光，然后地球来下一个循环，又产生人类
<_^x^_> woju: 呵呵，还是满状态原地复活。
<_^x^_> woju: 人类不是从单细胞来的？单细胞又是有机结合而成。
<woju> _^x^_: 神造的我觉得
<_^x^_> woju: 所以，大不了回到解放前。
<_^x^_> woju: 世间并没有神，只是人们的空虚和无助造就了神。
<woju> _^x^_: 我相信有神，但是神不惩恶扬善
<woju> _^x^_: 有神的，一切都是神造的，你说泥巴和空气都是哪里来的？
<_^x^_> woju: 因为神没有告诉过你。自力更生丰衣足食啊。惩恶扬善也得自己动手地。
<woju> _^x^_: 根本就不是善有善报，恶有恶报
<_^x^_> woju: 那是因为人太闲了。过得太太平了。
<_^x^_> woju: 如果是战乱时，那个还会去追究泥巴和空气的来源呢？
<woju> _^x^_: 我吃饭了
<woju> _^x^_: 88
<_^x^_> woju: 88
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • xmame玩kof97遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371728 GLINFO: loaded OpenGL library libGL.so! GLINFO: loaded GLU library libGLU.so! GLINFO: glColorSubTableEXT (2): not implemented ! X Error of failed request: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode Major opcode of failed request: 132 (XFree86-DGA) Minor opcode of failed request: 22 (XDGAOpenFramebuffer) Serial number of failed reques …
<linux-anKr> 大家好
<linux-anKr> 你们用什么客户端啊？ 我还是在网页上
<kk> linux-anKr, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<woju> linux-anKr: irssi
<linux-anKr> 你们用什么客户端啊？ 我还是在网页上
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭去了
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<linux-anKr> 哦，你用什么客户端啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 就知道吃，有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 说了没有啊, 你有呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 卢瑟的日子就这么无聊啊，不如早点砍掉重练高富帅
<linux-anKr> 有人吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<linux-anKr> 你们用的什么客户端啊
<adam8157> linux-anKr: irssi
<linux-anKr> 我的网页打字太慢了
<linux-anKr> irssi ？
<adam8157> linux-anKr: 新手用xchat吧
<using9> mirc
<linux-anKr> adam8157: xchat 也是免费的吗？
<adam8157> linux-anKr: .
<linux-anKr> 我去下载一个去，谢谢你
<woju> linux-anKr: 上网查查irssi的用法，很多中文介绍的
<linux-anKr> woju: 谢谢~ 我都去看看哈哈
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu规律性网速变慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371733 不知道为什么从昨天开始系统网速在 开机10分钟左右后规律性变慢，十分钟前正常的，最后变成连百度开打都很慢，有谁知道什么原因么，谢谢了啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ebony靓仔 — 2012-04-22 13:24
<richardlxc> hello
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下安装 JDK的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371734 1.sudo cp jdk-6u30-linux-i586.bin /usr/lib/jvm 2.cd /usr/lib/jvm 3.sudo ./jdk-6u30-linux-i586.bin 4.sudo mv jdk1.6.0_30/ java-1.6.0_30-sun/ 5.sudo ln -s java-1.6.0_30-sun java-6-sun 6.sudo rm jdk-6u30-linux-i586.bin sudo cp jdk-6u30-linux-i586.bin /usr/lib/jvm cd /usr/lib/jvm sudo ./jdk-6u30-linux-i586.bin sudo mv jdk1.6. …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/04/22/office-flirt.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 研究：在办公室调情的男子，反而更缺乏情商
<adam8157> roylez_: 古人早就说过鸟，兔子不吃窝边草。本来胜算就不高，再说质量也不好。
<roylez_> adam8157: 窝边草是因为有兔子屎才长得吧
<richardlxc> :)
<richardlxc> 大家每天打开电脑，最常用的是什么？
<richardlxc> 有没有把所有的东西都集成到emacs中？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln2bcy7Dip1qjltwv.gif
<richardlxc> what?
<richardlxc> 恐怖.
<richardlxc> 唉，emacs可以读取动态图片吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/79a00895jw1dk3s21a4s0j.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: out
<richardlxc> lovely:)
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天试了下sublte，结论是哥还得继续忍受awesome
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥叫"忍受"...
<roylez_> adam8157: 好吧。比windows强点
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f1434f2gw1ds7bh4uhq3j.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 我居然能看懂呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 我看不懂..
<roylez_> adam8157: oo 50 xx 500
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛
<richardlxc> can we look gif picture in emacs?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89e2f3d0jw1ds2dh0y1nlj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: out
<xiaopeng> 有谁在bochs中调试过smp吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛤蟆这两天怎么没见人？
<adam8157> roylez_: gt上一直在啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 在个蛤蟆毛
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 是不在
<ofan> xiaopeng: 啥xmp
<ofan> smp
<xiaopeng> 对称多处理机
<xiaopeng> 就是多核架构
<xiaopeng> 我觉得程序有些异常，想在这儿找个调试过的同学问问。
<ofan> 不懂 全拼是啥?
<xiaopeng> ofan: Symmetric multiprocessing
<ofan> xiaopeng: smp是系统构架吧
<xiaopeng> 嗯，是的
<xiaopeng> 我在并行计算课上学过一些。但是真正用起来就麻烦多了。
<xiaopeng> 不知道怎么调试这样的程序。
<ofan> xiaopeng: os和构架支持就行
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我的电脑就支持，但是现在写代码脑子里的模型还是单核的。
<ofan> xiaopeng: 这是os的事情吧
<xiaopeng> ofan: 是，理论上是这样，但是当你想写一个可引导的时情况就变成你要考虑的了，这就是我纠结的地方。
<ofan> xiaopeng: 可引导啥?
<xiaopeng> ofan: 小内核
<ofan> xiaopeng: 奥
<xiaopeng> 我模拟了一个四核的环境，但是现在面临的问题就是怎么进行多核调试。纠结啊
<ofan> xiaopeng: core dump? 用serial输出吧
<xiaopeng> ofan: 现在我的解决办法是只好先把环境退位单核的，然后引导完成以后借助gdb
<xiaopeng> 退回
<ofan> xiaopeng: vm接gdb?
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我用的是bochs+gdb
<xiaopeng> 它们能进行联合调试，使用起来很方便。
<ofan> xiaopeng: 我刚装了qemu
<ofan> xiaopeng: 跟qemu+kvm比哪个效率高?
<xiaopeng> ofan: 是，我看到有很多朋友使用qemu，不过我没有尝试过那个现在，我的要求不高，我觉得bochs够用了
<xiaopeng> ofan: 现在仍然有很多没掌握。
<ofan> xiaopeng: 没事过gdb连的调试,我想到的就是直接serial口输出
<xiaopeng> ofan: 你说的那个方法我没使用过，我一直以来都是使用的gdb，
<ofan> xiaopeng: 调试内核不都这么搞?
<xiaopeng> ofan: 不阿
<xiaopeng> gdb也可以调试内核的
<xiaopeng> 我就是这么做的。
<xiaopeng> qemu+gdb 也ok的
<ofan> xiaopeng: 要直接在开发板上呢
<xiaopeng> ofan: 呵呵，我们俩谈话谈得真有意思，我们俩心中想的是两个完全不同的架构 :)
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • E: libssl0.9.8: 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371738 新立德安装软件时候出现错误，显示为E: libssl0.9.8: 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 UmingyangU — 2012-04-22 14:44
<xiaopeng> ofan: 你说的嵌入式开发吧？
<ofan> xiaopeng: 我就说不用虚拟机,直接跑硬件上咋搞
<ofan> xiaopeng: 都一样的
<xiaopeng> ofan: 那个我不知道，现在没条件啊。
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 我用qemu+kgdb, 但是没涉及到smp还
<xiaopeng> ofan: 不过，我在括外论坛上有看到这样的帖子。
<xiaopeng> ofan: 作者说的是准备两台电脑
<ofan> xiaopeng: 对
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪個是真身
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂
<xiaopeng> ofan: 一个用来写代码，一个用来不停地重启
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个
<ofan> xiaopeng: 如果是嵌入式也就是一个开发板, 一个电脑
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子渣渣
<xiaopeng> ofan: 是的，以前我对80年代的人是如何写操作系统内核的比较感兴趣。
<ofan> 电脑接开发板串口, 内核不停往串口输出
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我像那时的人根本没有虚拟机可以使用啊，他们是如何调试内核的呢？
<xiaopeng> ofan: 原来就是不断reset啊:)
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 两台电脑串口互联, 或者不断reset
<ofan> xiaopeng: 崩溃了肯定要reset
<xiaopeng> ofan: 真有意思，你写过内核是吧？
<ofan> xiaopeng: 没写过, 只做过单片机的
<xiaopeng> ofan: 你接触的，我还没接触过。
<ofan> xiaopeng: 啥专业?
<xiaopeng> ofan: computer science and technology
<xiaopeng> ofan: 说真的，那个板子我现在还买不起。
<ofan> xiaopeng: raspberry pi
<ofan> xiaopeng: 别说你掏不出200多块软妹币来
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我见同学买得有800吧
<ofan> xiaopeng: ä¹°raspberry pi
<ofan> xiaopeng: 那渣货,买raspberry pi
<xiaopeng> ofan: 好吧，以后我也买一块。
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 用qemu模拟是一样的, qemu可以模拟成一块儿arm板子
<ofan> bochs和qemu+kvm哪个效率高?
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 等过了这一截断我也要接触一下arm
<adam8157> ofan: 用qemu, 不要加kvm
<ofan> adam8157: 为啥?
<adam8157> ofan: 用kvm偶尔会出意外的情况, 影响调试
<ofan> adam8157: 恩 这倒是
<ofan> xiaopeng: 买个raspberry pi
<xiaopeng> ofan: 我会采纳你的建议的，谢谢 :)
<ofan> xiaopeng: np..
<adam8157> ofan: 用np接着总是感觉不顺啊
<ofan> adam8157: 老外都这么说
<adam8157> ofan: 恩, 就是感觉不顺
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<fivesheep_> yo ofan, 还不睡觉?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 注意,12.04正式版用的是3.2.14内核，在老机器如奔腾4可能会有问题启动不了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371743 如果在老机器如奔腾4上12.04启动失败的话传递以下启动参数可以解决： Code: acpi=off processor.nocst=1 maxcpus=1 只要能进入系统升级到3.2.15内核就可以解决这个问题不需要任何参数！ 以下是3.2.15 …
<Evanescence> 有人用过vim的一个叫utl.vim的插件么？要怎么写url，如果文件名含有空格的？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/804f111cjw1ds6iemnz8kj.jpg
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • thinkpad x200 装好了12.04，说一下感受 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371746 1、静音键和指点杆的调整跟11.10的一样； 2、字体配置，只需gnome-tweak-tool就能解决，不需要dconf了； 3、Dash栏只能设置成要么一直显示，要么一直自动隐藏，不像11.10那样可以在窗口非全屏时显示，而在全屏时自动隐藏； 4、启动时 …
<alvin_rxg> i3! i3! i3!
<yall> cfy: 吾不用vim
<fvw> Evanescence: 好像不好用就是了
<fvw> yall: emacs? 有什么好插件
<yall> fvw: 看config
<fvw> yall: ?
<yall> .
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa_: 我发现貌似可以在国内注册paypal
<dddyyyyyyyy> https://www.paypal.com/c2/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_home-general&nav=0
<kk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y Welcome - PayPal China
<dddyyyyyyyy> 有人在没
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 用emacs 编写C++程序出现的一个问题，请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371749 emacs 安装了cedet + ecb 插件，编写C++程序时候，总是不断的自动更新Tag Table(提示信息在minibuf中出现），结果是在更新的时候光标在文件中不断的乱跳，晃的眼睛都花了，请教下怎样改自动为手动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ebide — 2012-0 …
<cfy> yall: 哦。
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: paypal在国内貌似能注册了
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: cy*
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 那我们能买linode了吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.eachnet.com/
<kk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 易趣网 - 全球集市 尽享海外代购乐趣
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 买这个干啥？
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 翻墙&下电影
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 下电影？用不着吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 比如东京热之类的
<imadper> dd
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: dy1.xxwl.com
<imadper> dd
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 哦？
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 不用翻墙
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 哦
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 海外购物不得用paypal吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 想尝试下海外购物，
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 可以的，单币卡也可以
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: 有迷人
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装过程在配置系统的时候挂了，请高手看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371751 Hp 4431s，从硬盘（c:）启动安装，前面一切正常，引导进了ubuntu安装，安装程序完成了分区，完成了检测，完成了文件拷贝。 然后进行系统配置，结果死这儿了，一直在配置，点开配置边上那个小三角，发现有出错的 …
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 怎么海外购物？
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: paypal 自动生成国内账单，你付完，国外账单也完成了，paypay 免费转换
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 我能在美国的ebay上买东西吗？
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 可以阿，你先去搞个paypal的帐号，不是贝宝哦
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 国外的东西貌似比较便宜，关键是邮寄怎么办
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 所以都找taobao 代购，给点钱别人赚，自己不用烦
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso>  dddyyyyyyyy 虚拟物品交易可以自己搞定
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: http://www.smzdm.com/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 什么值得买|高性价比网购产品推荐。网上购物,网购,海淘,海外购,特价,打折,优惠券,公用券
<fvw> 信用卡呀
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 嗯
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 这个网站很不错
<soiamso>  dddyyyyyyyy 这个网站就那广告链接，估计能月入过万。。
<vic_> firefox opera 都能下载成功，就chrome 下载变成了 php文件  什么情况
<imadper> http://www.56.com/u87/v_Njc1NjU5NDg.html/880831_g770479914.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【恶搞配音】超强阵容配音——坑爹的谣言时代！（@淮秀帮 出品） -搞笑视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 京东和苏宁的报价貌似有的差距很大
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 国内税收 42%
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 好高啊
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 汽车进口税是入口价的150%， 国产也占到卖价的50% 了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于Grub2配置文件全解读的一些疑问，希望各位大神指点！谢谢了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371755 貌似现在12.04的grub的配置文件和顶置帖子有点不一样了 下面的东西是我的grub默认的设置加我的中文注释。在下面有问题的集合，可以跳到那里看，谢谢了 Quote: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #设置默认启动项，按menuentry …
<jerry_> 问下呢，现在还有人用red hat 9
<soiamso> jerry_: 没有进水的一般没有
<jerry_> 大伙一般都是什么发行版？
<soiamso> jerry_: 什么都有吧
<yall> 践兔
<iRango> 有C＋＋学的好的吗
<iRango> 我学C＋＋遇到一点小问题
<iRango> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118330
<iRango> 我写的代码，原书上的编译不能通过，有什么错误
<iRango> 书上作者用的是visual C＋＋，我用的是linux g++
<iRango> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118330
<iRango> 高手们看下我的代码吧
<soiamso> iRango: 请贴出错误信息。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> iRango: 贴代码没有什么用
<dddyyyyyyyy> iRango: 你或许可以查下vc和g++的不同
<iRango> 哦
<iRango> 我是不是应该换一本C＋＋的书啊？
<dddyyyyyyyy> iRango: 貌似除了socket thread 之类的调用系统的东东之类不同，其它的应该一样
<jerry_> 亲，你错误信息都不贴出来，你让我们帮你调试啊
<soiamso> iRango: 直接学 qt
<iRango> ＝＝
<iRango> 我帖下错误信息
<iRango> ......
<iRango> 哥哥们我知道哪里错了
<iRango> 我用成GCC了
<dddyyyyyyyy> ...
<iRango> g＋＋成功通过
<dddyyyyyyyy> iostream貌似就是c++
<dddyyyyyyyy> 里的
<iRango> 丢人丢大了
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 在nokia s40手机上安装jar文件会默认装到当期目录，而samsung为啥会装到Magic box里
<yall> 建议perl
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 古董
<fengya90> 啊，面试被刷归，这里可以发泄吗？
<felixonmars> 不可以= =
<felixonmars> 推荐你去百度贴吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 因为在s40里jar文件会安装到当前目录，我才在s40里装了3个一样的浏览器，为啥在三星上就不行
<yall> ls
<yall> 'ls
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 ,硬盘共享的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371760 1.一共2台电脑, 一台笔记本 装了windows7 一台台式机器原先装了win7 现在装了ubuntu 10长期版本， 2.台式机里需要共享的硬盘是NTFS格式的（原来windows7下分的区，一个盘就分了一个区），Ubuntu下也能识别 现在我的问题是，如何在ubuntu下把这个硬盘分 …
<jyf1987_g7> Relaed 好久不见
<woju> jyf1987_g7: 云帆老弟，目前在哪里呢？
<jyf1987_g7> 刚从杭州飞回来
<woju> jyf1987_g7: :)
<pocoyo> :)
<jyf1987_g7> 本来没感觉.一对比帝都这环境好比是幅射真人版
<Freebuilder> 今日进山，那隧道竟然亮起了路灯！想干点坏事都不方便！
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=371761
<metbsd> Freebuilder, 你就是传说中的高速公路摸奶哥？
<jyf1987_g7> 想摸奶?
<metbsd> jyf1987_g7, 你去杭州干吗
<metbsd> 我就在杭州，呵呵
<Freebuilder> metbsd, 肏！你想哪去了！只是想顺个 iphone 或安卓回来玩玩嘛！
<jyf1987_g7> 同学结婿
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=371761
<metbsd> Freebuilder, 原来是摸爱疯啊，还以为是摸奶哥呢
<Freebuilder> kk, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=371761
<Freebuilder> kk, 死了！不发链接标题了！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 『求助』gshutdown 关机工具 中文版哪里下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371762 gshutdown截取.png 上面这个是在软件中心下载的，版本0.2 请问，中文版或者汉化补丁哪里下载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobodisk — 2012-04-22 18:36
<metbsd> 无聊了，弄个opensuse玩玩
<alvin_rxg> 无聊了，弄个i3玩玩
<LOL_> 无聊了,弄个Alvin玩玩
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ping
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: pong
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 米国确实不一样
<alvin_rxg> ..x..
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你是不是发现你的Size满足不了美国妹子呀,lol
<metbsd> 我早就玩i7了
<using9> wsconscfg,有设过的人没
<LOL_> 射?
<using9> 设，不是射
<imadper> ...
<LOL_> 有射过的人没?
<using9> 唉呀呀
<LOL_> 你被射了?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<xiaomo> 今天这么安静?
<yall> ls
<cfy> yall: ./ ../
<yall> cfy: /bin/ls
<cfy> yall: ./ ../
<yall> cfy: '/bin/ls'
<cfy> yall: ./ ../
<yall> cfy: command /bin/ls
<cfy> yall: ./ ../
<yall> cfy: which /bin/ls
<kk> cfy: .. ..
<cfy> yall: /bin/ls
<yall> cfy: PATH=pretending! /usr/bin/which sense
<cfy> yall: - -!
<yall> ● PATH=pretending! /usr/bin/which sense
<yall> /usr/bin/which: no sense in (pretending!)
<LOL_> Pretend
<pocoyo> cfy: 在干嘛呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: 陪 yall 玩假装shell的游戏
<hoxily> type cfy
<hoxily> uname -a
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.3.2-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Apr 20 15:08:17 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<LOL_> rm -rf /*.*
<hoxily> host facebook.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Willkommen bei Facebook - anmelden, registrieren oder mehr erfahren (@ facebook.com)
<yall> cfy: echo $SHELL
<LOL_> cfy: 怎么没反应
<hoxily> echo $BASH_VERSION
<cfy> LOL_: 因为系统被删除完了。。。。
<hoxily> cfy, 不应该报告 Permission denied 吗?
<LOL_> lol
<cfy> hoxily: 因为这样也会删除个人的文件
<hoxily> 哦
<LOL_> 你试下
<LOL_> cfy: ls
<jianghu> 各位晚上好
<hoxily> LOL_bin             include         lib             man
<hoxily> etc             info            libdata         share
<hoxily> jianghu, good evening
<jianghu> hoxily, 吼吼，怎么跑英文频道打招呼来了啊
<hoxily> jianghu, 蒋虎你好
<jianghu> 我不和老蒋一个姓
<LOL_> hoxily: ls etc
<hoxily> LOL_, bash_completion.d/      gtk-2.0/
<hoxily> fonts/                  pango/
<hoxily> jianghu, 糨糊你好
<LOL_> hoxily: cls
<devil_wang> 有谁懂glib的
<hoxily> LOL_,
<jianghu> 江湖
<LOL_> hoxily: ipconfig
<hoxily> LOL_, -bash: ipconfig: command not found
<LOL_> hoxily:  edit
<jianghu> 为什么irc里不能用中文名子 啊？？？
<hoxily> ^[ (escape) menu ^y search prompt ^k delete line   ^p prev li     ^g prev page
<hoxily> ^o ascii code    ^x search        ^l undelete line ^n next li     ^v next page
<LOL_> hoxily:  dir
<hoxily> bin             include         lib             man
<hoxily> etc             info            libdata         share
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub4dos恢复grub 遇到状况了，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371768 以前好像没遇到过这种情况。 各位大神，求教了。 电脑弄了两个系统，一个WIN，一个ARCH。 后来重装了个日语的Windows系统，grub被覆盖了，想用grub4dos引导恢复grub。 硬盘分了三个主分区，一个扩展分区。 arch的Root安装在第二个主分 …
<LOL_> hoxily:  cd..
<hoxily> -bash: cd..: command not found
<LOL_> hoxily:  cd c:\
<hoxily> jianghu, 想要用中文nickname?
<jianghu> hoxily, 不可以啊？
<hoxily> jianghu, 你可以上irc.ourirc.com的#linuxfire频道
<yall> jianghu: 是jianghuI吧
<hoxily> jianghu, 那个服务器支持中文nick,中文频道名
<jianghu> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 那 tab 补全似乎很累
<hoxily> >
<jianghu> hoxily, 谢谢
<jianghu> 哈哈
<hoxily> jianghu, 不用谢.
<hoxily> -bash: cd: c:\: No such file or directory
<jianghu> hoxily, 只是发下牢骚
<hoxily> jianghu, 6668号端口才是utf8编码的.
<LOL_> hoxily:  for %i in (1,1,1024) do telnet 60.6.6.%i %i
<hoxily> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jianghu> 哦，我进的6665号
<LOL_> hoxily:  prompt $
<devil_wang> 还有人懂glib的？
<hoxily> jianghu, http://pastebin.com/Z7CVtWcV
<devil_wang> 请教glib的GSourcefunc
<hoxily> -bash: prompt: command not found
<jianghu> hoxily, 很详细哦
<hoxily> LOL_, 你在用windows系统?
<LOL_> hoxily: 没有 :P
<LOL_> 只是用过command和cmd而已
<hoxily> LOL_, 用过这个命令吗? sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<hoxily> LOL_, dir /ah d:\TDDOWNLOAD
<LOL_> hoxily: 没搞过iptables
<hoxily> O(∩_∩)O~
<Evanescence> 请教Lua，怎么判断变量中的字符串是英文？我是想判断英文和中文的区别，用if条件句
<ineedyou> final beta?
<LOL_> hoxily: 你的Win远程登陆问题解决了吗
<hoxily> LOL_, 你昨天看到了?
<hoxily> LOL_, 为了安全我关了.
<hoxily> LOL_, 这个是指向我当前IP的域名 hoxily.cjb.net 你试试能不能攻破我电脑...
<LOL_> hoxily: 哦
<LOL_> hoxily: cjb...
<LOL_> hoxily: 你或许应该自己写个Client和Server
<cfy> Evanescence: 是否有高于127的字符咋样？
<soiamso>  Evanescence: 转换成Int 判断范围
<hoxily> LOL_, 不会啊
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jianghu> 还在Re？
<LOL_> hoxily: 找人代写,然后自己看下
<hoxily> cfy, 不是英文的字符就可以认为是中文字符吗?
<Evanescence> soiamso: 不明白怎么判断范围。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 所有字符转换成unicode,
<soiamso> Evanescence: 例如 "你好吗" --> "\20320\22909\21527"
<hoxily> soiamso, 中文的unicode编码,分成了很多区块, 并不连续.
<Evanescence> soiamso: 额，这样不是很麻烦么？我只要知道这个字符串是否事英语的，如果不是，我就判定它是中文的。
<iGoogle> 连续的\x80-\xff就是嘛。
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你又把事情搞复杂。
<cfy> hoxily: 看你需求咯，
<iGoogle> cfy: 你有空了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 还好
<iGoogle> 有好玩的没。
<cfy> iGoogle: 就那atc
<iGoogle> 。。？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我写了个bot,现在看bot玩游戏
<cfy> iGoogle: bsdgames里的atc
<soiamso> iGoogle: (20时49分46秒) soiamso:  Evanescence: 转换成Int 判断范围
<iGoogle> 额。做外挂？lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多。不过是源程序配合的。配合输出当前状态到某文件
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你明显没自己做过这事情嘛。
<iGoogle> 思路其实都是可以的。 soiamso
<iGoogle> cfy: 试试搞一个扫雷的外挂。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会。。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 一直不明白什么是外挂。。。。
<iGoogle> 包括unicode转码。也是可以的
<iGoogle> cfy: 很早就有扫雷外挂嘛。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi装了一个 ,另外一个分区装真机,行么? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371772 以前wubi,现在打算装真机 ,但是wubi里面有资料要等装完了移动, 真机装一个的话,wubi还能进么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2012-04-22 21:03
<iGoogle> Evanescence: ..
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 恕小弟愚昧。。。
<iGoogle> 搞你自己的事情吧。给你一个例子。● perl -e '$_="if我们s";/[\x80-\xff]+/; print $&;'
<iGoogle> 我们
<iGoogle>  ● perl -e '$_="if我们s你们";@_=/[\x80-\xff]+/g; print @_;'
<iGoogle> 我们你们
<iGoogle> 知道了不。
<cfy> 还是转成unicode,判断范围吧，超过范围不一定一定是中文
<cfy> iGoogle: duiba
<soiamso> Evanescence: 调用unicode  库，可以判断 locale 代码
<iGoogle> 你乱说。没啥范围，就这样判断的。
<cfy> iGoogle: Evanescence: 啥编码都没说。。。。
<iGoogle> 这不管编码的事情
<cfy> iGoogle: 万一是日本语呢？
<soiamso> cfy: 印度语
<cfy> Evanescence: 各种西文编码呢？ 各种 ee 用的神奇符号呢？
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯
<Evanescence> 我只是要判断字符串是英文还是中文。。。
<iGoogle> 日本语也是咋样啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如你的电话机
<iGoogle> 那都是中文。
<cfy> iGoogle: Evanescence 要中文，日文不算中文啊
<iGoogle> 80以上的。
<Evanescence> 简单的办法就是，不是英文a-z的就都是中文。
<cfy> iGoogle: 和哦和哦
<cfy> iGoogle: hoho
<soiamso> Evanescence: 你只是想分辨是不是 英文而已
<Evanescence> soiamso: 没错。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 你的需求说清楚点。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 那就简单了嘛
<cfy> Evanescence: 你的需求决定了怎么做
<iGoogle> 扯吧。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<iGoogle> 都字节流了。哪里还有日文中文之分。
<cfy> iGoogle: 神，晚上好，吃了么？
<iGoogle> nnnd 要睡觉了。还吃。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 夜宵，搞起
<iGoogle> 我发现，要睡8小时，才够。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 要不，早上开车都是闭眼的。
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: 你早上开哪条路？我绕着走。。。
<iGoogle> 压死了交警，不好交代。
<cfy> iGoogle: xephyr真好用
<iGoogle> 。。。 你去github看我的Xnew。
<yall> ls
<cfy> iGoogle: 地址？
<iGoogle> 就你落后，才用这个。
<iGoogle> hoho
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 崽崽要打仗了。我让位。
<cfy> iGoogle: 地址啊
<cfy> 擦。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Flywater> What are you doing?
<jianghu> 怎么没有人说话啊
<hoxily> 原来如此, 只是需要判断是不是英文26个字母啊.
<hoxily> jianghu, 你怎么不停地quit和join啊?网络不好么
<Flywater> 为什么一连英文聊天室就会把窗口卡死……
<Flywater> 包括ubuntu和Debian……
<Flywater> 无语
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • archlinux编译uisp出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371774 Code: ==> Building and installing package ==> Making package: uisp 20050207-4 (Sun Apr 22 21:13:15 CST 2012) ==> Checking runtime dependencies... ==> Checking buildtime dependencies... ==> Retrieving Sources...   -> Found uisp-20050207.tar.gz ==> Validating source files with md5sums...     uisp-20050207.tar.gz ... …
<pocoyo> cfy: atc 是啥
<jianghu> hoxily: 是啊
<Flywater> 服务器怎么哪里都有
<jianghu> hoxily: 网络因为我的不断重启而断掉
<hoxily> Flywater, 可能是因为#ubuntu频道人太多.
<hoxily> Flywater, 通常都是1,400人左右
<pocoyo> jianghu: 网络环境不行。
<jianghu> pocoyo: 在测试东西，重启了几次
<Flywater> 有奥斯路的，有赫尔辛基的还有斯得格尔摩的
<woju> 当初造出来awk是做什么用的？
<jianghu> woju也在啊
<woju> jianghu: 在的
<jianghu> 这么晚了，不朽系啊
<jianghu> 休息
<Flywater> 明天又周一……
<woju> jianghu: 暂时不困
<Flywater> 都用的empathy吗
<jianghu> woju，哦，早休息啊，我要上班，睡了，晚安
<woju> jianghu: 晚安！
<jianghu> 各位老大晚安
<woju> jianghu: 你怎么这么谦虚？
<Flywater> 老大都不在……
<jianghu> 因为我不够老大-_-
<woju> jianghu: ......
<jianghu> 干嘛
<Flywater> audacious已经3.2.2了为什么软件中心没更新呢
<woju> jianghu: 问我？
<Flywater> 这里有技术男吗
<cfy> pocoyo: bsdgames里的一个游戏
<Freebuilder> Flywater, 没有技术男，只有技术 MM
<Flywater> Who
<cfy> pocoyo: http://ftp.asia.edu.tw/ftp/OS/Linux/debian/debian/pool/main/c/cl-rt/cl-rt_20040621-3.diff.gz
<cfy> pocoyo: 发错。。
<cfy> pocoyo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg0NTUwMjcy.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y atc-bot2 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<pocoyo> cfy: 看过了。看不懂。
<Flywater> What's this
<cfy> pocoyo: 你玩下atc就知道
<Flywater> 等了一会，终于进入ubuntu频道了
<imtxc> 刚才看到个很变态的笔试题目, 没会做, 大家帮忙看看"用最精炼的代码实现在控制台打印A"
<imtxc> 谁有嘛好办法么? 好像要求代码不超过12字符.
<vic_> echo “A”
<imtxc> vic_: C
<vic_> c 不会
<imtxc> 没明白他出这样题目的意思.
<vic_> 我对c的了解就是include <stdio.h>
<vic_> 好吧已经超过12字符了
<imtxc> vic_: 好吧,谢谢帮顶.
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 自我感觉良好~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371776 不错吧~111111122344.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘少锐 — 2012-04-22 22:16
<vic_> imtxc: 高手们都不搭理你啊  你应该哭着喊着 求高手
<imtxc> vic_: ....不打理我的搞手都在打飞机.
<imtxc> vic_: 哭的话扰乱了性致, 结束的更慢 对健康不利.
<imtxc> vic_: ........
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> kk: 会C 不哥
<fvw> imtxc: main(){puts("A");}
<imtxc> fvw: 大于12了.
<fvw> imtxc: 那我也没办法了
<kk> imtxc, 大概不会。  ㍮ 
<imtxc> kk: 那你还跑去逛论坛!
<imtxc> kk: 就知道呵呵!
<fvw> imtxc: 你那么无聊
<imtxc> fvw: .
<pocoyo> http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/17615215.html
<hoxily> imtxc, 不如你创造一种语言吧, 专门满足这种变态要求.
<hoxily> 称之为 天下一笔试专用语言
<pocoyo> 饱暖蛋就疼。
<hoxily> 掰掰
<jyfl987> tnnd 室友夫妻吵架 把路由给拔了
<mugebjgd> knownbad:在米国如何下载音乐？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 会被警察爆菊么？
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 你跟室友夫妻住一屋。
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 当然
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求脚本化图片色彩处理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371778 1.png 这个是 gimp 的交互式界面，我想要脚本化，每个文件都应用这个参数。 几百个文件，但不是一次性出现的，而是一个接一个出现的，前一个被删除了后一个才出现。所以只能一次命令处理一张图片。 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的 这里的东西也不是那么便宜
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 还是有很多相对便宜的咯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实不便宜
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想弄个平板 看到了bb table了
<mugebjgd> tablet
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是那系统好慢
<alvin_rxg> o
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  mugebjgd 很久没见你们两个了。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你回国？
<mugebjgd> 了？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 还有几天
<mugebjgd> jiero: 在米国能用kugoo么？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 警察叔叔会管么
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 色鬼起来
<jiero> mugebjgd: 能管啊。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 是kugoo 不敢往美国发。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我操
<mugebjgd> jiero: 谁说的俄 我用了没事啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你敢用kugoo 么？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 中国那些媒体软件不都是检测国外id就害怕而禁用功能？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 反正我能用
<jiero> mugebjgd: 至少电影网站是这样的。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 唔。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦，你现在在美国了？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 恩 到了2天多了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 准备驻留多久？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 一生？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 预计1个月
<jiero> mugebjgd: 真短-当我没说
<mugebjgd> jiero: 项目主管说 6个月
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。疯狂购物了么。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 没啥可买的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 买中国的东西啊。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 在美国买中国的东西种类最多～
<mugebjgd> jiero: 比如？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 额。。不知道。。了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我不是你，我不知道你喜欢啥呢。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 看了看ps vita
<mugebjgd> jiero: 草 和德国一个价格
<jiero> mugebjgd: 看看 SSD 硬盘之类的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 给你台式机升级 CPU 之类的。觉得应该便宜
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不可能 PS Vita美国和德国一个价格把。。。税呢。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 买 kindle，我这里价格换过去是美国的×2
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买了 二手的 绘图屏幕 wacom dti 520
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 比我的2台电脑合计都贵
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不需要kindle
<mugebjgd> jiero: 早就有了sony prs 300了触摸屏
<oracle_install> 大家，谁有oracle 安装到 ubuntu 64位
<jiero> mugebjgd: 对哦。你可以买 HP 的那个tablet 耍。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 买不到
<mugebjgd> jiero: 要是有 我早就入手了
<oracle_install> 谁有安装过oracle 10g ？
<jiero> oracle_install: 丢封 email去问 oracle
<oracle_install> jiero: 下载好了，现在准备安装
<oracle_install> jiero:
<oracle_install> jiero: 想请教下有什么需要注意的地方。或者有没有安装指导啊
<jiero> oracle_install: 没装过。不知道。
<oracle_install> 哦，谢谢~
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 刚起来办完事。
<knownbad> 什么下载音乐？　　随你。
<knownbad> 你应该去 clubbing 体验下 live music.
<knownbad> 干嘛躲在鬼 apartment/condo 下音乐？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 车钥匙又不在我这里
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<knownbad> 嗯，是要部车才有美女青睐。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没力气给美女
<knownbad> 总不能在街上跟辣妹说要不要跟你走路回家吧？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 靠 只能打车了
<knownbad> 这太丢中国人的脸了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 中国人没脸
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 有面子
<knownbad> 起码 rental car 还是部车。
<knownbad> 佛罗里達已是夏天了。
<alvin_rxg> 这边还是春天
<knownbad> 你眼睛冰淇淋应该吃不完了。
<knownbad> 带老婆喝早茶去。
<mugebjgd> 破冰激凌白给都不摇
<mugebjgd> 要
<wilbur> so cool
<Cherrot> 有人开发过 GWT + GAE 应用么
<whhone> 试过 python + GAE
<Cherrot> whhone: 哦  不过不一回事  我是用Java  纠结了。。。
<Cherrot> 去maven库下载原型竟然404……
<kk>  06:04
<juncojet> 连IRC都忘记怎么用了
<woju> juncojet: 我到现在都不会用
<juncojet> woju: 呵呵
<woju> juncojet: :)
<juncojet> 又谁知道uswsusp休眠后 重启唤醒黑屏肿木解决
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-15
<qiao> iMadper: 早 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 早. 
<qiao> iMadper: 问你个事，我的那个ssh不能链接了。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 是时间到了么。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不知道, 我想想. 
<iMadper> qiao: 可能是诶.
<iMadper> qiao: 我当时弄了两个月.
<iMadper> qiao: 到期了吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 呃。。不知道。。
<qiao> iMadper: 就是输入密码守不能链接，3次后提示 $? = 255
<iMadper> qiao: 那可能是到期了
<qiao> iMadper: 那这个改怎么续费啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你还要续费吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。
<qiao> iMadper: 这个用着不错。。。
<iMadper> qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8115209938    留言 说你的用户名和密码. 然后说要续费. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【5钻】FishNote 网络服务,4元包月-淘宝网
<iMadper> qiao: 四块钱一个月.
<qiao> iMadper: ok ...
<qiao> iMadper: 不需要说服务器的name ?
<iMadper> qiao: 要说,
<iMadper> qiao: 你是16吧?
<iMadper> ssh16
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。
<qiao> iMadper: 还要留密码 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 留吧.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。
<imtxc> iMadper, ping
<iMadper> imtxc: y
<imtxc> iMadper, 请教你个问题
<iMadper> imtxc: y
<imtxc> iMadper, .......
 * imtxc y  是啥意思
<imtxc> iMadper, 伸手党来求段源码 ~~~
<iMadper> yes/yeah, 随你.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你敢一次把问题说清.
<imtxc> iMadper, 我在组织语言
<iMadper> imtxc: 别跟个第一次来频道的新手似的
<tenzu> iMadper: yo, 拜见OP
<imtxc> iMadper, 嗯,是这样,我前段时间写了个检测网络里面的一些错误的小程序, 分别有故障类型 1 2 3 4, 然后我想给弄个网耶页面, 上面有个开始监测遮掩的按钮, 然后有项目1 2 3 4 的按钮,我要分别按这不一样的按钮就调用不同项目的函数,有没有现成的这样的页面
<imtxc> 擦 这输入法 累死我了
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼~
<imtxc> iMadper: 拜OP
<roylez> imtxc iMadper 我睡觉前你俩基佬都在，我现在又回来了，你俩还在搞基
<iMadper> imtxc: 这辈子就没碰过网页开发. 
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<iMadper> roylez: 不可能吧.
<roylez> iMadper: 你俩搞基是无尽的任务啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，网页我自己弄简陋点算了。。 主要是现在我的那几个检测的项目都是单独的，有没有现成的类似的框架一样的代码，把这几个检测的项目你弄在一起，然后从页面收消息 然后执行不同的函数
<iMadper> roylez: ... 别闹.
<imtxc> iMadper: java 真烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 这辈子没搞过网页相关的东西. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你可以把页面替换成比如说程序界面一类型的东西？
<iMadper> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8115209938
<iMadper> roylez: <imtxc> iMadper: 我不需要妹子噢～  我有 roylez_ ~
<imtxc> .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 洋快日
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 12点有会
<iMadper> imtxc: 都没读懂.
<imtxc> 洋快?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 12点早回来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不行，没准那时候就在忙着弄ppt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦 那算了...我去subway feetlong
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<imtxc> iMadper, 嗯,反正就是打算找个现成的框架, 把现在的几个小的检测网络故障的程序合到一起
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 祝你胃口好
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己写个网页, 调用几个函数能有多难?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 有包含所有软件的DVD下载么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420411 现在ubuntu dvd版本好像只有语言包了，离线安装个g++都不行。现在dvd版是1.6G左右，反正都超过一张cd，干嘛不把其他软件放进去，像fedora的dvd一样，真是不方便。 不知有没有离线的包下载。对于 …
<iMadper> imtxc: 我倒现在, 都没理解你要解决的是什么问题. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 网页我搞出来了... 关键是C语言部分的这个框架 我写的太丑陋了 想参考参考
<iMadper> imtxc: 四个不同的按钮, 来调用四个函数?
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要想找个别人写的后端的框架参考参考，页面我昨天弄出来了 就是发个消息而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 那我没有.
<imtxc> 我写的这个弱啊... 自己都不想看
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽V5
<tenzu> roylez: http://nc.tju.edu.cn/index.html
<^k^> tenzu ... ⇪ 天津大学信息与网络中心
<tenzu> roylez: 右边流量查询，我总得输入ip地址，有办法偷懒么？
<imtxc> rickz, 万岁
<roylez> tenzu: windows还是linux？
<tenzu> roylez: win7
<imtxc> roylez, greasemonkey 应该可以 
<imtxc> roylez, 发错了
<jamesfung14> imtxc, 如果你熟c/c++ 可以看看java那边的framework
<jamesfung14> 或者想省事的话用php
<imtxc> jamesfung14, 我想找的是C语言的代码^  
<roylez> tenzu: 不知道lol
<roylez> tenzu: windows不会玩...
<imtxc> tenzu, greasemonkey 弄个JS 脚本自动给你填不可以么
<roylez> tenzu: Linux写个小脚本命令行看就好了
<MeaCulpa> 如果是form, curl之类就好
<jamesfung14> imtxc, 似乎web 那边比较少用c的，我之前都没怎么听过，主要是因为c 写起来会有点用打炮打蚊子的感觉
<jamesfung14> imtxc, 或者说overkill
<imtxc> jamesfung14, 好吧,我是想给自给弄的这小玩意弄个前端, 又不会别的...
<jamesfung14> imtxc, 前端可以直接用html 写
<jamesfung14> 直接写一个form 把需要的东西传到后端就好了
<jamesfung14> 然后后端用什么来接收都没有所谓
<imtxc> jamesfung14, 前端已经搞定了^  后台的C语言的框架写的太丑陋了,求的是后端的代码参考..
<jamesfung14> imtxc, hmm..还真心没听过, 或者你直接google一下可能比较有效
<jamesfung14> 我还是真心建议用一下其他语言
<jamesfung14> 会比较多现成的框架，都比较成熟
<imtxc> 好吧,我再找找
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 安装kubuntu13.04发现一个蛋疼的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420412 前天安装完kubuntu13.04想体验一下kde4.10什么情况，结果在安装kde-l10n-zhcn发现一个蛋疼的问题，系统默认的使用ibus输入法，但是我实在想不出来kde-l10n-zhcn和ibus-pinyin有什么依赖关系，但是发现安装包里面kde …
<tenzu> roylez: imtxc 好吧，回头我试试去
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼...
<tenzu> iMadper: 嘛？
<iMadper> tenzu: 不开心...
<knownbad> 心血管阻塞？
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep> 周末忙啥
<knownbad> Zo
<knownbad> 报税。。。
<fivesheep> 我加了两天班
<knownbad> 你们怎么看新CEO?
<fivesheep> 昨天她过来我们办公室
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 哦，好事。  表示你会待一阵子。
<fivesheep> 不错, 长得很漂亮的
<knownbad> 我是想知道内部如何看待她？
<knownbad> 我不注重外表的看我老婆就知道。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 发现一个好用的同步软件freefilesync，可惜在64位系统无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420415 freefilesync，一款可以在windows和linux下运行的文件同步工具。简单，直观，好用。提供有PPA源。 在家里的32位ubuntu可以安装上，在单位的64位ubuntu就无法安装了。 大家可以试 …
<fivesheep> knownbad:  你这句话...  到底是哪个意思
<fivesheep> 1. 因为过去注重外表, 所以找到这样的老婆, 但现在后悔了. 2. 现在的老婆很丑 
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 你该找个人了。。。就这个意思。
<knownbad> 是问她的改革内部接受如何？
<knownbad> 反正瘦子喜欢胖子，你不必担心下一代。。。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 太困了.. 睡会去
<knownbad> 好吧，good night.
<tenzu> iMadper: 有啥不开心的？顶多不就是失恋或者上司push呗
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<imtxc> tenzu, 他是妹子太多处理不好才不开心难得
<MeaCulpa> lol
<iMadper> tenzu: 上司push是啥意思?
<tenzu> gfrog: 嘛？
<tenzu> imtxc: 你肿么知道？
<tenzu> iMadper: 就是老板给的压力太大
<iMadper> tenzu: 因为现在 imtxc 的汉子太多, 处理不过来了~
<iMadper> tenzu: 哦~ 理解了.. 那倒是没有... 只不过我今天还得push我上司去
<tenzu> iMadper: 你和imtxc到底谁妹子太多了？处理不过来就送给神嘛
<iMadper> tenzu: 我妹子不多呀. 
<iMadper> tenzu: imtxc 的汉子倒是不少. roylez 都死好. 
<iMadper> 都是
<tenzu> iMadper: 以后多了可以给神，无论是妹子还是汉子
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~ 把主席给神?
<iMadper> <imtxc> iMadper: 我不需要妹子噢～  我有 roylez_ ~
<freeflying> gfrog: 中午去试试你的公路啊
<tenzu> gfrog: 你又求靠谱XX机会么？
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃有靠谱的时间不。。。
<gfrog> tenzu: .
<iMadper> roylez: ... 主席早. 
 * gfrog 每日一求
<tenzu> 有人要倒霉
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> tenzu: 我不会吧...
<tenzu> iMadper: 这得看主席的心情
<iMadper> tenzu: 不是, 那句话是 imtxc 说的. 
<iMadper> tenzu: ....
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 别这样嘛~~~
<tenzu> iMadper: 你阻止不了主席的脚步
<iMadper> ....
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 加热 roylez 
<palomino|working> 主席早晨多吃了三五斗么
<iMadper> tenzu: ....
<iMadper> roylez: ....
<iMadper> tenzu: 坏教授
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<freeflying> gfrog: 我今天有时间的
<tenzu> 破马顶风作案
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没时间啊，叔儿。
<tenzu> iMadper: 这是为了正义！
<freeflying> gfrog: 这周你啥时候有时间
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<iMadper> tenzu: 无良城管教授
<gfrog> freeflying: 大中午的。。。 乃不是让我跑回家拿车吧。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 别的时间也不合适
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃有时间提前说啊，我可以把车骑到融科。
<freeflying> gfrog: 明儿呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就明儿。
<LMZG> quit
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这周都在办公室
<gfrog> freeflying: 求拍土豪铛一巴掌 XD
<freeflying> gfrog: 拍过了
<gfrog> freeflying: wow
<tenzu> gfrog: 嘛车？上个皂片
<gfrog> tenzu: 福克斯
<tenzu> gfrog: 手自一体顶配？
<gfrog> tenzu: 无级变速版。
<tenzu> gfrog: 多少钱？
<gfrog> tenzu: 4位数。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 700c轮毂，全景天窗哦
<iMadper> 全景天窗? 你们在说自行车?
<tenzu> gfrog: 搞基车
<tenzu> gfrog: 估计还得配个柔性防雨棚吧
<gfrog> tenzu: 这就不用了，敞篷到底了。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请推荐一款屏幕录像软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420419 请推荐一款屏幕录像软件： 1.可以录制屏幕 2.可以使用麦克风，并录制麦克风的声音到屏幕录像中。 3.可以捕获鼠标，可以用鼠标在屏幕上写字。 有无？好像linux下面，没有这样的东东。 …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39604/klyde
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: KLyDE —— 适合开发用的轻量级 KDE 瘦身版 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<iMadper> .... 直接用arch, 默认直接不安装那些东西. 多好. 
<iMadper> 可比独立开发一个新的de, 折腾.
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39603/5-questions-before-join-startup
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 加入创业公司前要掂量 5 个问题 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
 * imtxc 刚才发生了什么?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<imtxc> roylez, ban 掉 iMadper 
<imtxc> roylez, 他说你坏话
<imtxc> tenzu, 教授你做了什么
<imtxc> tenzu, 节操讷
<lvlingli> imtxc: gone with wind
<freeflying> imtxc: 
<imtxc> freeflying, 小气,求帽子保命
<imtxc> freeflying: 你们不能眼睁睁的看着主席在你的频道里面乱搞～
<zaizai> 用字符界面聊天真有意思
<tenzu> imtxc: 节操怎么了？
<tenzu> imtxc: 要节操有嘛用
<zaizai> yoona:   你好
<imtxc> tenzu: 好吧，我错了
<roylez> imtxc: .
<imtxc> roylez, .....
 * imtxc 人权呢
<psychologe> 假如用自带的无线网卡连接一个wifi,外置的USB无线网卡连接另一个wifi,网速会加快么？？
<gfrog> imtxc: 给人拿走了
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃要节操？ 要holiday fxxk？
<roylez> imtxc: 保留你的渣权，人权没有
<imtxc> ........... roylez ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Nautilus文件管理器 图标间距能改吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420420 觉得Nautilus图标间距太大了（13寸屏幕），想改小一点。 但是缩放设为66%时又太小了。 能不能设为80%之类？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2013-04-15 10:56
<imtxc> 太黑暗了
<imtxc> 我要入党去
<iMadper> imt
<zaizai> exit
<imtxc> iMadper, 这键盘不给力
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥
<piggybox> knownbad:  同报税ing, /sigh
<knownbad> 美国是个黑暗的国家。。。
 * MeaCulpa 求被黑暗吞噬
<knownbad> 只要给钱就有人会吞你的。
<knownbad> 只怕你来的太快了。
<MeaCulpa> 被吞噬很好阿
<knownbad> 那叫鸡吧。
 * imtxc 求去报税
 * MeaCulpa 同求
 * MeaCulpa 与其通过我国zf间接支援美国建设，还不如我直接给了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • xubuntu13.04安装以后为什么不能自动挂载硬盘了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420427 所有的windows分区的硬盘都没办法加载了。 提示的信息： Error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/bbs/5BA5E8C1490D0AE4: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5"  …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 无法安装kazam http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420437 网络上找到 1.sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kazam-team/stable-series 2.sudo apt-get update 3.sudo apt-get install kazam 在我的电脑上，执行第2步的时候，出现 You are about to add the following PPA to your system: Builds for stable series. Mainten …
<MeaCulpa> ipconfig
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 刚进来，不是ifconfig么
<knownbad> 相信自己
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这不是，不得不碰Windows么
<dnf> ubuntu 32 intel该用opera哪个版本
<dnf> i386?
<iMadper> dnf: y
<dnf> iMadper, o
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ATI过扫描设置重启后总是恢复原状，咋办啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420438 接的是40寸TV，以往WINDOWS都是在CCC里面直接设置过扫描就OK了，但在UBUNTU 12.04下，不管装哪个驱动，都会注销或重启后，原来设置的过扫描都无法生效，折腾了几天了，实在不知道该怎么 …
<dnf> 我发现ubuntu浏览器网页字体边缘比较模糊，相对windows
<palomino|working> 莫非你在windows上还在用点阵字体
<dnf> 不是这个，就是ubuntu字体整体模糊
<iMadper> 字体锐化, ubuntu不是提供这个能力了?
<iMadper> dnf: 自己去调节吧. 
<dnf> 在哪个地方
<iMadper> dnf: 自己去找吧, 我不用ubuntu. 但是肯定有.
<palomino|working> 要是不在win上用点阵字体，那边缘是一样模糊的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 有锐化的吧?
<iMadper> dnf: 下载 bitmap song.
<palomino|working> 不知道 iMadper 
 * iMadper 吃了午饭, 热死了.
<wontzer> BORK BORK BORK
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu和win7双系统下如何删除win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420439 我先安装了windows7，然后装的ubuntu，现在想把windows7系统删了，但是ubuntu系统的内容不变，而且windows7系统删除后的硬盘空间可以在ubuntu下使用，求问大神们应该怎么做啊? 我是ubuntu新手，刚刚开始用ubu …
<roylez> iMadper: 东京热？
<niuke> 谁在
<niuke> who 
<niuke> @?
<niuke> ChanServ: 在不在
<roylez> niuke: 基佬都吃饭去了
<niuke> unrealircd
<niuke> shui nong guo
<roylez> 没弄过
<alpha080> ji
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，右上角通知变成白底黑字了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420441 如题，ubuntu 12.10，不知道怎么回事，右上角的通知变成白底黑字的了，由于颜色太不明显了，很容易被忽略掉 。按照网上的教程http://askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notification …
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣 
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃有帽子了呢。
<roylez> gfrog: 那是必须的
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃帽子神马颜色的？
<roylez> gfrog: 有好事么
<gfrog> roylez: 壕基铛没来，算好事么？
<jusss> roylez: 笔记本双显卡linux，据说很耗电，而且温度高
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<roylez> jusss: 是啊，双显卡就是个悲剧
<jusss> roylez: 现在内核支持双显卡切换了吗
<jusss> xp好像不支持独显
<roylez> jusss: bumblebee不是做这个的么？去年还出了个 rm -rf /usr 的bug....
<imtxc> jusss, BIOS 关了独显吧
<jusss> 那'只能用win7
<jusss> roylez: …
<niuke> hello
<^k^> niuke, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> imtxc: 没在bios里找过那个
<imtxc> jusss, 禁掉又不发热又省电
<jusss> 感觉好麻烦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2010/02/23/things_i_wont_work_with_dioxygen_difluoride.php
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Things I Won't Work With: Dioxygen Difluoride. In the Pipeline:
<jusss> roylez: 我还是集显吧
<jusss> 感觉好麻烦
<roylez> jusss: 能够找到单显卡N
<roylez> jusss: 最好
<jusss> roylez: 不会有这样的本本吧
<roylez> jusss: 会有的
<jusss> roylez: 还没见过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥意思，没看懂
<niuke> wo yumen 
<onlylove> jusss: 弄死你，双显卡都折腾那么久了
<jusss> onlylove: 要买本本，在纠结显卡
<jusss> onlylove: 还有是不是要双系统
<onlylove> jusss: 看你做啥用，最方便是intel卡
<onlylove> jusss: 双显卡的帖子论坛也有不少
<jusss> onlylove: 看电影
<onlylove> jusss: 只是linux下不能用混合卡目前，只能单一用，就是说关掉独显
<onlylove> jusss: 买个i5芯的，应付下简单的3D网游也可以
<jusss> onlylove: 只买的起i3…
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<jusss> onlylove: 能禁独显却不能禁集显…
<onlylove> jusss: 我没有双显卡的本，你去论坛看看吧，我记得说的很详细，你禁用集成的做啥，多省电
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是用集显算了
<jusss> 不纠结
<jusss> onlylove: hd4000怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 我好几年没看本子了
<tenzu> jusss: onlylove 还凑合
<tenzu> jusss: 我的MBP里是HD3000而已
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算买多钱的
<jusss> tenzu: 现在貌似都是hd4000
<jusss> onlylove: 3000
<onlylove> jusss: 亲，买神船吧
<tenzu> jusss: 是啊，升级换代了嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，已经在看神州了
<onlylove> jusss: 你3000块还想买独立显卡？
<sjd_zeus> sos.............
<onlylove> jusss: 4000的话一抓一把
<sjd_zeus> 骚年们....sos............
<jusss> onlylove: …这不是不买独显吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 求解释，那文章的意思是杭州量产恐怖无可能安置化合物？
<onlylove> jusss: 那你问双显卡的问题
<jusss> onlylove: 3000的集显不行吗
<sjd_zeus> debian testing安装vmware 9启动的时候老提示Before you can run VMware，several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel
<onlylove> jusss: 我说不明白……这东西……
<sjd_zeus> 谁碰到过呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 1kg的FOOF，貌似从来没人造出过这么多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 够杀整个杭州好几轮了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 也没准笔记本便宜了，你去看看acer这牌子便宜
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: build-essential先装上……试试看
<sjd_zeus> onlylove 好的，我试试
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 90K, 买了货怎么运过来...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 让他顺丰包邮
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<stardiviner> 现在的几百块的平板电脑怎么样阿?有人用过的么?给个评价.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中文该怎么说，双氧氟？双氧氟乙烯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2氧化2氟？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCulpa> 不太懂化学，所谓的乙烯，是可以广泛的指代Foo2Bar2
<MeaCulpa> Foo2Bar4
<gfrog> iOpera: 神跳出来了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那杭州工厂肯定是哪里写措了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙
<iOpera> 嘎嘛嘎嘛
<sjd_zeus> 安装了还是不行哦
<iOpera> 乐乐又当城管了
<onlylove> tenzu: osx怎么连接2003的共享打印机
<sjd_zeus> 谁能帮我分析下log
<iOpera> onlylove: 没gui向导？有驱动就能连接吧。
<onlylove> iOpera: 我担心的是server上没有lpd，然后根本添加不了，我又没有操作server的权限
<sjd_zeus> http://code.bulix.org/c55p79-83342
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
 * kingroup 下午要搬砖了
<sjd_zeus> 谁能帮我分析下这个log的问题怎么解决呢
<peterCN> 你玩虚拟机？
<peterCN> VMARE？
<tenzu> onlylove: 没用过共享打印机
<imtxc> 这个HP 3390 的gao ji 打印机我就连上过一次  
<kingroup> tenzu: 插，共享打印机不用，难道你们司一人一台打印机。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: code.bulix.org在我司禁止访问网站之列...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这文章太有意思了
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥
<imtxc> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就那FOOF?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没看出来咋有意思，太专业
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 疯子啥都玩啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 杭州那长，应该是把某种高分子聚氧氟乙烯产品简单翻译成了氧氟乙烯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你能打开 nytimes.com 么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: The New York Times - Breaking News, World News & Multimedia (@ nytimes.com)
<roylez> alvin_rxg: .... 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 类似我和你说我刚才看到老头用纯液态氯冲厕所
<tenzu> kingroup: 没人一台单独的打印机
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 你妹的bot
<kingroup> tenzu: 那是因为浪费
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 翻墙可以
<roylez> tenzu: http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2010/02/23/things_i_wont_work_with_dioxygen_difluoride.php
<tenzu> kingroup: 那是因为我们办公室只有三个人，而且没人组件局域网
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Things I Won't Work With: Dioxygen Difluoride. In the Pipeline:
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是很多新闻网站被禁止访问的，我很奇怪
<freeflying> roylez: 到底是doxgen还是dioxygen
<kingroup> tenzu: 这么懒 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得我司在玩机器学习
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的这个肯定是个神经网络的bot在管
<roylez> freeflying: dioxygen
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<freeflying> roylez: dioxygen是啥
<tenzu> roylez: 极端geek向
<MeaCulpa> roylez: abc打不开
<roylez> freeflying: 双氧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: CNN也很满
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看来美国人对其主流媒体也是不鸟~~
<kingroup> MeaCulpa: 这个能算机器学习 ？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们美国lab机器丫的主业都是msn.com, 一水的花边新闻
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Security程度真高
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<iOpera> 乐乐，你又下岗了
<MeaCulpa> msn.com应该是门户网站里的八卦之王了
<alvin_rxg> Title: MSN Deutschland: Aktuelle Nachrichten, Outlook.com Email und Skype Login. (@ msn.com)
<MeaCulpa> ...这bot去德国玩了？
<kingroup> MeaCulpa: 这个alvin_rxg是你们司养的 ？
<iOpera> 都变鼠标手了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 每次看到我司贴外面的有关Mainframe的JD就想笑，还要3年经验，感情是专门招安集成商的职位
 * kingroup 要经验的工作都是底层工作
 * kingroup 能靠经验玩转 的 工作有多高级
 * kingroup 都是没创造力的工作
<freeflying>  /msg nickserv id zphoucanonical761009
<imtxc> lol 
 * kingroup 高手 能随随便便转职加升级
<cuihao> test
<^k^> cuihao, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<freeflying> fuck
<freeflying> 该死的irssi
<cuihao> U盘数据会随机出现数据损坏（用十六进制编辑器看，损坏的内容都变成0xFF），是芯片损坏了吗？
<freeflying> imtxc: 你没记我的密码吧
<imtxc> freeflying, lol
<kingroup> cuihao: 这不是全写了一吗？
<cuihao> kingroup, 正是
<iOpera> 读不出来的，当然都是ff
<kingroup> iOpera: 是就是1，还是读不出来显示1
<cuihao> 读得出来，但内容都变成ff
<imtxc> freeflying, 我不记
<iOpera> freeflying: 为啥用irssi。你应该是gui控
<iOpera> cuihao: 那就是读不出来。
<cuihao> iOpera, 那是什么故障？彻底坏掉了？
<kingroup> iOpera: 也有可能全是1啊
<iOpera> kingbo: 直接写0，不立马知道嘛
<iOpera> cuihao: 虚焊可能导致。
<iOpera> 拆下来，全部引脚，焊一次
<freeflying> iOpera: 是啊，我在考虑换到znc
<kingroup> Pseudo Soldering
<cuihao> iOpera, 直接dd写0，中途会因为IO错误终止，位置是随机的。再读取，有可能是全0正常，也有可能有连片数据变FF
<iOpera> znc不知道。撺掇你来opera。lol
<freeflying> iOpera: 我的nas上真的又znc
<freeflying> lol
<cuihao> =。= 焊的话…… 还是扔了吧
<iOpera> cuihao: 那扔了吧。数据比u盘重要。
<iOpera> 都IO错误了。。
<kingroup> cuihao: 我刚买的kindle dx，数据线不好，结果出现一写就断的情况，折腾我3天，最后用手机 的数据线 搞定
<iOpera> 那是供电问题吧
 * tenzu 觉得神什么都懂
<iOpera> 。不懂女王。
 * kingroup 膜拜神
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 按照网上的步骤升级ubuntu12.10到13.04，结果弹出：此计算机的软件是最新的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420444 我按照网上的步骤升级ubuntu12.10到13.04： 首先，按下Ctrl + Alt + T打开终端，运行命令来更新您的系统： sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 然后按Alt+ F2组合键调 …
<peterCN> 估计时你的软件源有问题吧？换源试试
<imtxc> 神是玩女仆的,当然不懂女王
<iOpera> 说明疼疼教授高级多了。 
<iOpera> command & conque，是不。 tenzu
<tenzu> iOpera: 你在湖南肯定是想要女王就有女王，想要女仆就有女仆吧
<iOpera> 没那权限。
<iOpera> 你学校的主宰啊。学生妹子的命运，都在你的手上。你才有权限啊。lol
<tenzu> iOpera: 手头没有学生妹
 * iOpera 想去教书
<tenzu> iOpera: 你教啥？
<iOpera> 教形体课
<happyaron> iOpera: 你的学生都需要吃成圆的
<happyaron> iOpera: 估计是这样的体型课
<iOpera> happyaron: .. 没道理吧。园的，直接淘汰。
<MeaCulpa> 怪了
<imtxc> iOpera, 凤凰我看新闻都进城收费了, 现在那里还是沈从文小说里面的那样么?
<happyaron> i
<happyaron> iOpera: 圆的也是一种体型
<iOpera> imtxc: 不知道。没去过。
 * imtxc 圆是一种生活态度
 * imtxc 圆
<iOpera> happyaron: 难道你喜欢圆的？梦回唐朝？
<imtxc> ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 进城要接近两百软妹币
<imtxc> freeflying, 给我帽子我就忘了你的密码~
<happyaron> iOpera: 因为我感觉你能教的也就是教成圆的……
<iOpera> 杨贵妃-》贵肥
<imtxc> onlylove, 我对那个城市的影响只停留在小说的阶段  不知道现在什么样子.
<onlylove> imtxc: 比紫禁城还贵
<iOpera> 曲线的。
<onlylove> imtxc: 前几天有个妹子去过凤凰，那时候还没收钱，看照片看不出什么来
<iOpera> imtxc: 额，ff的密码泄露了？
<imtxc> onlylove, 还没去过紫禁城呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得是80+20+20
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者主票60
<imtxc> iOpera, 前一页  irssi 给泄漏的
<imtxc> onlylove, 我没去过讷
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥好玩的
<iOpera> 不是那种心态的，去凤凰就没意思
<freeflying> imtxc: 你试试那密码还能登陆不
<onlylove> imtxc: 当年要拉个妹子一起去，妹子死活不愿意，去过之后理解妹子的心情了
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> onlylove, 我只去过中关村买过 kindle , 其他除了知春路 任何地方都没去过
<imtxc> freeflying, 本来我也没试...里面又没钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 中关村很大哟
<onlylove> imtxc: 从黄庄到知春路
<imtxc> onlylove, 好吧 鼎好
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，鼎好啊，那还可以
<imtxc> onlylove, 刚来北京的时候被人带者去了一次科贸  然后我就感觉我再也不会相信中关村在线那个网站了
<sjd_zeus> debian testing的官网桌面没有kernel-devel和kernel-headers呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04LTS经常死机，开不鸟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420446 12.04LTS经常死机，开不鸟机 纠结。。。。12.04一装完就报错。。 死机，不用谷歌就好 老提示崩溃，无视即可 但是。。。 开不了机怎么办？？ 开机，自动进引导系统，选择ubuntu，然后就一片黑没反应了 日 …
<imtxc> onlylove, 来北京之前总在手机上看什么报价信息 什么测评文章之类的, 一进门去我就伤心了...
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jlzhang> 安装软件的时候提示The following packages are BROKEN:错误，谁有碰到过吗？
<jlzhang> 系统是Debian5
<tenzu> happyaron: 黑的好
<jlzhang> 比如aptitude install php-fpm
<jlzhang> 提示The following packages are BROKEN: php-fpm
<jlzhang> Google了下都说是下载的包有问题，但是我这好像还没开始下载。
<jlzhang> 而且系统也没有安装php-fpm
<jlzhang> 是不是我的Debian5太旧了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 科贸，太恐怖了
<jusss> 智能 老师 这两个名词感觉有点邪恶了
<jusss> xxx老师
<jusss> 智能安装
<maven> 有没有做android开发的
<iOpera> jlzhang: 如果update过，那就是源的问题。
<onlylove> jusss: 也就惠普的烂打印机说啥智能
<onlylove> iOpera: 他的是lenny，已经是old stable了
<iOpera> maven: 有人，不在
<niuke> shui  zai
<maven> 额
<iOpera> stable还出错。。
<jusss> onlylove: 360智能下载智能安装
<jlzhang> onlylove: 国内的VPS，只有Debian5……
<niuke> 谁装过irc服务器
<jlzhang> onlylove: 我之前用的国外的VPS都是手动安装的FreeBSD
<iOpera> niuke: ircd
<jusss> freenode是ircd吧
<jlzhang> iOpera: 拿到手就update了下
<niuke> Unrealrcd
<onlylove> jlzhang: 没有centos么
<niuke> 我配置不好文件
<iMadper> zliu: ping
<jlzhang> iOpera: 提示源有问题，查了官方的教程，更新了下源，又update了下
<iOpera> niuke: 那就不记得了。好久前了。
<jlzhang> iOpera: 还full-upgrade了下
<onlylove> 这个要dist-upgrade了
<jlzhang> onlylove: CentOS的yum用不惯啊
<niuke> 谁帮我配置下Unrealrcd
<iOpera> jlzhang: 那就是本身包的依赖破损了。应该有明确提示的。
<jlzhang> onlylove: 不感dist-upgrade啊
<niuke> iOpera: help
<iOpera> 贴全。
<onlylove> jlzhang: 买国外的vps多好
<jlzhang> onlylove: 看了下history
<onlylove> jlzhang: 死不了
<iOpera> niuke: 不能help
<niuke> iOpera: why?
<jlzhang> onlylove: 谁知道他改了哪些配置，upgrade后还不知道能不能用。
<iOpera> 不记得情形了。 niuke
<niuke> help me  install unrealrcd
<jusss> ion
<jlzhang> onlylove: 国外的网络不问题，受GFW影响太大……
<jusss> onlylove: 我要换手机和本本
<niuke> who niuke: help me  install unrealrcd
<onlylove> jlzhang: 那就没办法了，你弄的这样子，如果没有header根本没法combine，咋办
<jlzhang> iOpera: 恩，应该不是依赖的问题。
<onlylove> jusss: 我认识你才多久，你这些东西换几次了
<zliu> iMadper, pong
<iOpera> jlzhang: 那贴到pastbin网站嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 一次没换
<niuke> 谁帮我配置下Unrealrcd
<niuke> 谁帮我配置下Unrealrcd !~~~~~
<jusss> onlylove: 手机是去年买的，本本是前年买的
<jlzhang> iOpera: 好的，我还没贴过，我试试哈
<iOpera> charybdis, inspircd, ircd-hybrid, ircd-ircu, ircd-ratbox, oftc-hybrid
<onlylove> jusss: 三年就换么，我电脑都四年了还不知道咋办呢
<onlylove> jusss: 我手机比电脑还早，也在用
<jusss> onlylove: 手机电池充不进电了
<niuke> iOpera: bang bang mang  gao  xia  ba
<alvin_rxg> niuke: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *6$Pkl;.*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<jlzhang> iOpera: 我刚回头有看了下错误,好像是依赖关系出问题了，我再看看 -_-||
<niuke> 棒棒忙搞下把
<niuke> 帮帮忙搞下把
<happyaron> tenzu: :)
<niuke> 谁帮我配置下Unrealrcd
<imtxc> jusss, 换个电池好了
<niuke> 谁帮我配置下Unrealrcd 研究2天了
<niuke> urlgrabber: 11
<iOpera> niuke: 你看。上面的都和你的不同。咋帮
<MeaCulpa> https://twitter.com/laoyang945/status/323689850870038528/photo/1
<jusss> imtxc: 台湾进口山寨机，没电池
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 随盘文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420447 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72983&fromuid=36714 “在过去的五年里，闪存从一类仅仅只是有前途的、在数据中心的地位尚不明确的加速设备，成长成了一类成型的企业级数据存储关键构件。它向统治 …
<iOpera> 以前，安装了ircd，也没人用。
<niuke> 其实我就是想搭建一个irc服务器 随便什么软件都可以
<jusss> p姐好像建过irc服务器
<niuke> 配置文件我设置不好 老出错
<imtxc> jusss, 牛
<niuke> 很急人啊
<jusss> imtxc: 山寨机，从台湾进口的哟
<jusss> 我以前设置
<niuke> help me !~~~~~~~~`
<niuke> irc server install centos
<jusss> 设置过unbound，最终也没解决dns污染问题
<jusss> onlylove: unbound，你设置过没
<jusss> onlylove: dnssec
<onlylove> jusss: 啥米高级货
<niuke> shui
<jusss> onlylove: dns server
<onlylove> jusss: 没搞过，debian分8和九 
<jusss> onlylove: 设置了dnssec，也没解决dns污染
<jusss> iOpera: 你设置过dnssec没
<onlylove> jusss: 你能控制路由么？你控制不了，很好……
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 酷啪儿
<imtxc> gfrog, 刮儿
<jusss> onlylove: …
 * imtxc momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<palomino|working> ...
 * imtxc momo roylez  再 momo
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<palomino|working> 又摸错了
<imtxc> .....
<gfrog> imtxc: 老实儿的，销你哦。
<onlylove> 你们每天摸来摸去的做啥
<jusss> onlylove: dns包大于一定时用tcp
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 onlylove 的脸，眼中充满爱怜
<onlylove> 不是吧……
<iOpera> jusss: 没。dns那事情，放弃吧。
<jusss> onlylove: 自摸，他们
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 棍儿刮~
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 帽子。
 * onlylove palomino|working 摸头
<jusss> iOpera: 可是不想每次用ssh还得用ff浏览器
<onlylove> jusss: 唉？chrome和ie都成
<onlylove> jusss: 有个pac文件
<iOpera> 没remote_dns，你还能搞啥
<jusss> onlylove: 你的ie能解决dns污染？
<iOpera> 自己解析？
<onlylove> jusss: 不能啊
<jusss> iOpera: 嗯
<jusss> iOpera: 自己解析
<Anonymous> 谁帮帮我啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你要去哪里就把哪里的ip添到hosts里面
<Anonymous> 我想自己搭建个irc 服务器啊
<jusss> iOpera: 连那13台根域名服务器
<iOpera> isp就给你卡死一道了。 jusss
<Guest80969> <>
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: host是没用的，只有页面一跳转
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定不是http劫持？
<jusss> onlylove: twi都是https的
<Guest80969> 不想被劫持就用114 dns
<jusss> 114dns也不管用
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你买个vps，远端解析
<freeflying> palomino|working: fire地址是啥
<Anonymou_> 谁在啊
<jusss> 开ssh不开remote dns，你们试试看谁能连twi
<Anonymou_> 谁帮帮我啊！～～～
<palomino|working> irc1.ourirc.com #linuxfire freeflying 
<Anonymou_> 求帮助搭建一个irc服务器啊
<iOpera> 外面没跳板，你直接去撞死算了。 jusss
<jusss> Anonymou_: 没搞过，帮不了你
<Anonymou_> 谁能帮帮我呢
<jusss> iOpera: 自己搭个dns服务器能解决问题不
<jusss> Anonymou_: 你为啥想要建它
<iOpera> 本地的，都别指望。
<jusss> iOpera: 为啥
<Anonymou_> 我想搞个自己的交流平台啊
<iOpera> 还没出去，就变了
<jusss> iOpera: 额，好吧，好像很复杂的样子
<Anonymou_> 谁弄过irc 服务器啊
<jusss> Anonymou_: 直接找个服务器见房间不就行了
<imtxc> Anonymou_, 搭xmpp 的多容易
<Anonymou_> 不行我不用外面的
<Anonymou_> 我比较喜欢irc
<jusss> Anonymou_: 何必那么麻烦
<jusss> Anonymou_: …
 * imtxc 何必呢
<Anonymou_> 也不麻烦就是国内没人介绍
<jusss> Anonymou_: 那你能自己写个bot吗
<Anonymou_> 应该能啊
<jusss> Anonymou_: 那你应该大致了解点了呀
<Anonymou_> 我没搭建过啊
<jusss> Anonymou_: 你或许可以尝试自己写个server
<Anonymou_> 哎 郁闷啊
<jusss> Anonymou_: 网上应该有这种代码，irc server
<Anonymou_> 恩 我就是配置不好
 * iMadper 
<jusss> Anonymou_: 什么pudn之类的网站
<Anonymou_> 有么
<jusss> Anonymou_: 应该有吧
<iOpera> 有空问，不如去搜索。
<iOpera> cfy: 邮件呢？
<Anonymou_> 就是搜索了很久
<Anonymou_> 没看到详细的配置
<Anonymou_> 多悲剧啊
<Anonymou_> @help
<iOpera> 换一个ircd，再搜索。
<jusss> Anonymou_: man
 * jusss 虽然我大多时候都看不懂man，但是man还是很有用的
<iOpera> 应该看man就够了。记得不要改啥的。
<Anonymou_> 我看不懂啊
<Anonymou_> 郁闷啊
<jusss> rtfm
<jusss> 百度一下，你就知道
<jusss> iOpera: hamo和牛蛋蛋去了c后，很少来了
<iOpera> http://hi.baidu.com/ylvnfiuxnmajowr/item/ddaf6f024e6017cc74cd3cff nnnnnnnnnnnd Anonymou_
<^k^> iOpera ⇪ ti: RH linux As4下安装irc服务器ircd-hybrid-7.2.3_高_默的空间_百度空间
<iOpera> jusss: 是啊
<iOpera> 计件工作，时间就是钱。
<jusss> iOpera: 他们在那应该很充实
<jusss> 不像我这么空虚…
<iOpera> 充实，回一个邮件，5毛。lol
<gfrog_working> iOpera: AS4 @_@
<iOpera> 。
<jusss> iOpera: 给他们发垃圾邮件
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 神乃拿7-8年前的玩意过来干啥。。
<iOpera> 啥东西？
<Anonymou_> 什么东西那么赚钱啊
<gfrog_working> jusss: 目测他们应该去霍霍gentoo-zh了，他们在rh的之后在ubuntu-cn折腾，然后去了c家，现在在c家了，还换个频道了。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我会和你说我可以直接上twi么
<jusss> gfrog_working: 我去看看
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: 那在你那开个服务，让我用用
<onlylove> jusss: https://twitter.com/
<onlylove> jusss: 开毛服务，你先穿我公司防火墙再说
<onlylove> jusss: 6667和7000都不能用，我用的web
<jusss> onlylove: 你改下规则让我进去
<iMadper> 可以开反向链接, 绕过防火墙
<onlylove> jusss: 我没权限，权限在米国人那
<jusss> onlylove: ti？
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你还在那
<onlylove> jusss: 才不到半年，你想什么
<jusss> onlylove: 没什么，11月份我可能也去北京
<jusss> onlylove: 实习
<jusss> 晚上还得上普通话培训，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 金融时报：溃败只是开始 PC市场颓势难挽 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420448 金融时报：溃败只是开始 PC市场颓势难挽 http://tech.163.com/13/0415/05/8SFT5TOO000915BD.html 2013-04-15 05:56:37　来源: 网易科技报道　 “改进Windows 8用户界面、下调软件价格、开放开发代码”，微软上周 …
<iOpera> 普通话，昨天发现我说西站，别人以为是西藏。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: gentoo-zh他们不敢去的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: gentoo-cn他们不敢去的, gentoo-zh...他们自己开~~
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 有酷啪叔儿坐镇么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 我都不敢发话呢
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: zeze
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 那有你boss？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 咋可能
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 喷子多，RTFM多
<jusss> 看了会hardy的书，竟然睡着了
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 那有啥不敢，fedora-zh我都敢说啊。
<jusss> 果然不是我这等凡人看的懂的…
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 反喷回去。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: f-zh随便喷
<iOpera> 贱兔和你没交点，你喷啥。 gfrog_working
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 我说fedora-zh
<iOpera> 不能类比
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 你中午不冬眠？
<gfrog_working> iOpera: ...
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 没时间。忙到爆
<iOpera> 困死了。应该去按摩的。
<jusss> iOpera: 按摩？好邪恶
<freeflying> iOpera: 其实我可以用chrome的irc插件
<iOpera> freeflying: 我这的irc的user list可以和通讯录关联的。比插件强。
<imtxc> iMadper, 这个 X3 终于快出了?
<freeflying> iOpera: 的是是啥
<jusss> iOpera: 又在炫耀你的opera
<iOpera> 。
<imtxc> iOpera, opera不好用啊
<Anonymou_> 有没有黑客房间啊
<MeaCulpa> opera何止不好用...
<MeaCulpa> Anonymou_: 你关灯就是了
 * MeaCulpa 黑客敢用irc?
<Anonymou_> 哈哈
<Anonymou_> 黑客为啥不敢用irc
<iOpera> freeflying: http://imagebin.org/254089
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 反正其他的，我都无视。lol
<Anonymou_> 我擦
<iMadper> imt
<Anonymou_> 屏幕纪录
<iMadper> imtxc: ??
<iMadper> imtxc: x3啥?
<imtxc> iMadper, fiio 要出的那个播放器
<iMadper> imtxc: 不认识.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不烧. 我穷. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 传说很牛 
<imtxc> iMadper, 我就看看, 膜拜用 TF15 的老烧
<iOpera> 据说这次讨论中有高层领导做出指示，希望能将开源软件的知识产权和模式认识清楚，以免再出009年“绿坝”事件式的国际纠纷。
<iMadper> freeflying: t了 imtxc 吧. 在irc 放毒. 
<iMadper> 009å¹´...
<iMadper> 好年分
<Anonymou_> 无聊啊
<Anonymou_> 有没有好玩的irc房间啊
<Anonymou_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Anonymou_> make[2]: *** [ircd] 错误 1
<Anonymou_> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/irc/ircd-hybrid-8.0.x/src'
<Anonymou_> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<Anonymou_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/irc/ircd-hybrid-8.0.x'
<Anonymou_> make: *** [all] 错误 2
<^k^> Anonymou_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imtxc> freeflying,  GNUdog ban 了 iMadper 吧
<iMadper> Anonymou_: /topic
<imtxc> iMadper, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.bbufh0&id=19331991769   外观不错
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ fiio/飞傲 X3 数码无损播放器24bit/192khz支持wav APE FLAC ALAC-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> imtxc: 我喜欢艾利和的神砖
<imtxc> iMadper, 他家出的那个E12  二房很不错
<happyaron> 表示普通玩家有个ipod就不错了……
<jusss> imtxc: iaudio有好的吗
<iMadper> imtxc: ... mini usb, 无爱. 
<iMadper> imtxc: micro usb会死?
<iMadper> imtxc: 一定要让我出门多带一根线
<iMadper> happyaron: 买不起 ipod...
<happyaron> iMadper: ... shuffle
<imtxc> iMadper, 就爱 mini usb
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 那个太贵...
<iMadper> imtxc: 神经病. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 额，你预算多少？
<iOpera> imtxc: 你咋不喜欢usb-b
<iMadper> happyaron: 0.... 其实我不买, 我只是逛逛, 看一看... 我没钱, imtxc 是土壕.
<imtxc> iMadper, 你都是要买AK100的人了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<happyaron> 你们这些壕
<imtxc> iMadper, 你不是只喜欢那个神砖么
<iMadper> imtxc: 一起来膜拜 蓉蓉壕. 
<Anonymou_> 这泥马 是广告么
<imtxc> happyaron, 膜拜
 * iMadper sro happyaron orz
<happyaron> 我是二手shuffle用户……
<happyaron> 买不起……
 * imtxc 膜拜 shuffle
<happyaron> 你们这些追求hifi的跟我扯什么……
<jusss> 人家是追求hi end的
<iMadper> happyaron: 我只追求: 能响, 能出声, 就行了.
<happyaron> 我上一个名牌
<imtxc> happyaron, iMadper 我到现在用的是E300 这个塞子
<happyaron> 上一个mp3是100块的杂牌
<iMadper> audioshop?
<happyaron> 用了三年……
<imtxc> iMadper, .
<happyaron> 109块
<iMadper> 淫妇 e300 imtxc 你用的这个?
<imtxc> .... iMadper 哥用的 E300+
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你就是 淫妇 e300+ 
<imtxc> iMadper, 那是九绍啊
<happyaron> imtxc: http://www.hifiklubben.com/files/Test/Denon/DBP-2012UD-WHF-Awards2011.pdf
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ {, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<iMadper> imtxc: 淫妇吧.
<happyaron> imtxc: 随便一搜看见的这个啊……壕
<lvlingli> 感觉买ipod不如买个好耳机来得实在
<happyaron> 不知道了……反正没用过啥好耳机，
<imtxc> iMadper, happyaron 不是这个E300
<happyaron> imtxc: 看到了个耳机叫E300+
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • LINUX系统下双网卡同时传输文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420451 求大神指点 我现在弄了两个相同的网卡，然后驱动也装好。 这时候怎样配置和修改网卡才能达到下面效果 1.俩网卡可以同时传输一个文件在不同信道 2.网卡怎样信道检测才能实现。 eg：当我用一个 …
<imtxc> happyaron, 对 我用的就是这个 iMadper 用的是 TF15 
 * imtxc 用这耳机怎么hifi 起来
<MeaCulpa> 耳机低音是假的，高音距离不够...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 三/四单元的低音还是可以的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 三分频那种.
<iOpera> synclient 才发现失效了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哦
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 有米
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不贵呀...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 音乐的价值在于内容而不是介质~~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我795, 三分频的ue
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好的介质, 可以稍微提升一下价值的.
<MeaCulpa> ... 我18万
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我180k
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 箱子...
<MeaCulpa> 的车
<MeaCulpa> :)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... lol...
<MeaCulpa> 否则就apple自己耳机凑活了
<iMadper> 恩, 不过apple的风格不怎么讨人喜欢
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 享受音乐的境界在于不听之听，记住你听的然后人脑回放，bypass 听觉
<imtxc> chrome 没天死一次
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 脑放++
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 更高境界是记住听音乐时候的心境，然后以后直接回放这个心境即可
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 大师呀
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你这违背了生理学啊
<tryit> 请问如何在源代码中如何引用autoconf用宏定义的变量？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji.....
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 是你的世界观狭隘
<biergaizi> MeaCulpa: 我怎么突然想到了这个 http://jandan.net/2013/02/16/susan-suffers-musical-hallucination.html
<^k^> biergaizi ... ⇪ 悲剧啊：几首歌在大妈脑海里回荡了3年
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: 每个人脑海里都有几首歌的
 * MeaCulpa 现在满脑子都是当年给我娃娃胎教时候的莫扎特协奏曲
<iOpera> 难道你的大脑已经充满了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我内存小
<iOpera> 忘记，是大脑持续工作的第一要素。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我大脑结构特殊，内存超小，磁带库超大，缓存颇快
<iOpera> 恩。估计你的大脑可以换磁带。lol
<biergaizi> 这样写程序的时候记不住各种变量的位置……虽然我也是这种情况
<MeaCulpa> 磁带无法直接寻址
<biergaizi> 我大脑无法计算三位数的进位加法……
<iOpera> 音乐本来就是流
<tryit> 谁知道如何在源代码中如何引用autoconf用宏定义的变量？
<iOpera> 不知道。 tryit
<biergaizi> tryit: 想到这个频道得到答案，只能靠运气了……
<iOpera> autoxxxx 就是把事情搞复杂的东西
<tryit> iOpera, 也不是，我现在终于不用手动写Makefile了……
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 至少它灭了tab
<iOpera> 你可以去stackoverflow问嘛。 tryit
<biergaizi> Stack Overflow + 65535
<tryit> iOpera, 我google的时候就带着这个关键字呢 stackoverflow
<MeaCulpa> 你去StackOverflow问了，这里人还可以去刷经验
<palomino|working> stack overflow rules!
<MeaCulpa> 你在这里现问好，然后大家去刷~~
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 这儿编码的人很少啊
<iOpera> 是规范编程的少。
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 为啥要多？
<tryit> iOpera, 我翻了几天的info autoconf/automake
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Linux/Ubuntu本来就和码字没杀关系
<tryit> iOpera, 现在有个初步印象了，高级用法还不会
<iOpera> 太高级的，折磨人呢。比如makefile那种。lol
<iOpera> 还不是问你嘛
<imtxc> 没学过 autoconf 呢还, 只会 Makefile 求 autoconf 资料
<tryit> iOpera, 我之前啃过info make的大部分内容，现在需要啥的话去翻翻就知道了，也才敢碰autoconf/automake
<iOpera> 之前试过，觉得太麻烦。
<iOpera> 脑子快占满了。不想搞复杂的了。 tryit  cc MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> LOL iOpera 
<iOpera> 借用下酷胖的磁带大脑
<tryit> iOpera, 搞明白了就好了，autoscan下代码，修改下，如果需要的话写几个m4宏，然后写个简单的Makefile.am就OK了，不需要写复杂的Makefile
<tryit> iOpera, 只是搞明白的这个过程比较痛苦
<iOpera> 我记得这整套的东西，一点都不自动。还要自己写几行，而那几行，其实是很固定的。
<jusss> intel的hd4000能用vaapi不
<palomino|working> 能 jusss 
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦，
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔本本是啥显卡
<palomino|working> hd3000?
<palomino|working> 本本很少用，只是开会时偶尔用用
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦，看动作爱情片用的吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> palomino|working, 求赠送闲置本儿
<jusss> 边开会边看片
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 没有闲置本儿
<palomino|working> 那会被杀的
<tiao> ubuntu不能关机了求助
<jusss> tiao: 拔电池
<tiao> can't open /etc/init.d/.depend.stop
<jusss> tiao: 拔插销
<tiao> ....
<tryit> 貌似搞明白了， http://imagebin.org/254093 cc MeaCulpa
<tiao> 别闹
<tiao> 有兄弟知道怎么解决吗
<bbschang> 明白了
<bbschang> 谢谢
<bbschang> 谢谢
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我对makefile的唯一映像就是自己还要找字符代替tab再转换
<MeaCulpa> 我的天这看上去没比裸的makefile
<MeaCulpa> 简单多少
<tiao> 你们有碰到过此问题吗，缺失了init.d/.depend.stop
<biergaizi> 郁闷。Qt 的 gc 好像把我的 Python 对象当垃圾扔了……
<MeaCulpa> biergaizi: ...
<tiao> 没去删init.d下的脚本啊
<tiao> 怎么就没了呢
<tiao> 蛋碎了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我又想起来碎蛋联盟
<roylez> t list
<hceasy> tiao: 蛋碎是什么样子呀。。
<tiao> 你要看吗
<hceasy> tiao:  发裸照。。
<tiao> 重口
<tiao> 男人都要看
<hceasy> tiao: 主要想看你蛋碎的样子。 
<tiao> 意淫强国，想想就行
<hceasy> tiao: 哈哈。 
<MeaCulpa> 鹰爪铁布衫
<biergaizi> 好了，找到对付收垃圾的办法了……
<iMadper> biergaizi: 时不时操作一下对象嘛.
<Guest54850> 我irc 服务器终于搭建好了
<Guest54850> 大家来试下？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • java使用URL类定位资源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420457 源代码： import javax.swing.*; public class DisplayImageWithURL extends JApplet{ public DisplayImageWithURL(){ java.net.URL url=this.getClass().getResource("image//us.jpg"); add(new JLabel(new ImageIcon(url))); } } 出现问题： java.lang.NullPointerException at javax.swing. …
<Guest54850> 怎么没人说话了
<Guest54850> 奇怪呢
<roylez> Guest54850: 下班的点到了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 猛抽 roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
 * imtxc 目基 palomino|working roylez
<hceasy> exit
<tiao> \q
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/EPuFrrY.jpg
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白想学习编译安装，应怎么入手。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420459 新立得 和apt-get 安装已基本掌握。 1、想学习编译安装，编译安装的优势什么？ 2、初步计划编辑安装firefox，官方提供tar.gz2包。狗狗搜的是都是老版本的编译安装，或者直接使用tar.gz2。firefox  …
<bay> 没人么..
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 别再问 有人吗? 没人吗? 能问个问题吗? May I speak Chinese here? 之类的烦人问题了. 谢谢.
<jsmith__> 问题：为什么我fvwm的terminal不能完整显示中文。有的字被显示成方框了
<iMadper> xterm?  jsmith_?
<jsmith__> iMadper: 对。是xterm
<iMadper> jsmith_: 这个跟fvwm没关系. 是你没有配置好 xterm.
<jsmith__> iMadper: 怎么配呢？没有菜单的
<jsmith__> iMadper: konsole有
<iMadper> jsmith__: 1. 网上随便搜索一个别人的配置. 2. 安装一个别的模拟终端软件.  2选一.
<jsmith__> iMadper: 好，我去看一下
<October21> 主席有xterm配置
<October21> 不过为什么温度符号无法显示
<October21> jsmith__: 论坛搜一下
<iMadper> ``/join xterm'' for xterm questions if you need more help.
<jsmith__> October21: 在看。。。
<October21> jsmith__: 温度符号无法显示
<October21> 我理解为xterm中温度符号由那种字体现实的问题
<October21> 刚在gnome-treminal中测试，发现温度符号全角显示
<jsmith__> October21: 温度符号是哪个？
<October21> 而xterm温度符号出现半角口
<October21> 摄氏度
<October21> 华氏 未测
<iMadper> ℃
<October21> 对
<October21> iMadper: 你也发现了吗？
<iMadper> ℉ is ok.
<iMadper> October21: 我不用xterm
<October21> 你用？
<iMadper> October21: gnome-shell
<iMadper> October21: 错了, gnome-terminal
<October21> 不会吧，我也用
 * iMadper 不过是很多年前了... 现在我用 cmd.exe
<October21> 我觉得xterm更像console
<iMadper> 有什么关系吗?
<iMadper> 像与不像.
<October21> 我还未敢直接进console，所以模拟
<October21> 你怎么不用win7 powershell
<iMadper> October21: 你会powershell? 我不会呀
<iMadper> October21: 我脚本不怎么会.. 就会点儿简单的ksh和perl
<October21> 那是微软鼓吹，我只是提提
<October21> 我觉得dos之类不如shell
<October21> 其实我不再行 :)
<roylez_> October21: xterm看到符号无法显示正常
<iMadper> 别拿三十年前的东西跟现在的linux比.. October21 
<roylez_> October21: xterm没有font substitution，字体文件里面没定义的，就是框框
 * iMadper 一直觉得钻木取火不如直接用煤气方便.
<October21> roylez_: 你不能抄一下主席的配置吗？
 * iMadper 亮了!
<iMadper> October21: 你知道谁是主席不?
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席早. 
<October21> iMadper: 我不是鄙视dos，只是觉得shell完爆cmd
<October21> roylez_: 我这么敬重你，你怎么那我开玩笑
<iMadper> October21: dos还是二十多年前的设计呢. 跟shell比, 没必要. 
<roylez_> October21: 没拿你开玩笑啊...
 * roylez_ 三狗杀去了...
<October21> iMadper: dos不是简化的shell吗？
<iMadper> ....
<October21> roylez_: 你不是渣席吗？
<roylez_> ...
<iMadper> October21: 你终于对了一次了
<October21> iMadper: 不是吗？微软完成了简化任务！
<iMadper> October21: dos是个完整的操作系统. 你个shell是吗? 
<iMadper> October21: 你还是去跟 roylez探讨一下主席和渣席的问题吧. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 基渣敢尔！
<October21> iMadper: 我是小白，别较真 
<iMadper> roylez_: 读不懂...
<iMadper> October21: 主席, 就是 roylez_. 
<October21> iMadper: 尔敢渣基
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 我擦, 这苨玛完全没办法沟通呀.
<October21> iMadper: 问一下，我是应该 /say iMadper 还是 iMadper:
<iMadper> October21: iMadper:   is better
<October21> 我看教程是第一种
<iMadper> October21 ...
<October21> 第一种没提醒吗？
<iMadper> 没用过第一种. 
<October21> 那有提醒吗？
<October21> 第一种
<iMadper> October21: 有没有提醒是看客户端的. 
<iMadper> October21: 我刚把我emacs所有的提醒功能给取消. 
<October21> 哦
<iMadper> October21: 那你怎么都不能让我得到提醒了
<October21> 我还在配置中加入了你啊！
<iMadper> October21: 我关闭所有人的提醒了. 
<October21> 我想开启提醒音，但伪终端有提醒音吗？
<alpha080> 连不上github了。。
<dnf> 晚上好！
 * iMadper 在听  <猜猜寻>
<iMadper> October21: 终端可以听歌都. 
<October21> 我提的是出错时的报警式的声音
<dnf> *，有这个人吗
<iMadper> October21: 啥意思? 
<dnf> *：。。
<October21> 蜂鸣声
<iMadper> October21: 你想要报警声音? 可以呀. 
<iMadper> October21: xset b on
<October21> 哦
<October21> 要写入 .bashrc ?
<iMadper> 我放在xinitrc了
<October21> 可以写入.bashrc吧？
<iMadper> 自己想呀.
<iMadper> 我都不知道你用不用bash. 
<iMadper> 我不用bash的, 肯定就不能放进去. 
<iMadper> 这个自己想, 不用问别人呀.
<jusss> iMadper: zsh?
<iMadper> jusss: cmd.exe
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，我用command.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Command™ - Damage-Free Hanging Solutions (@ command.com)
<jusss> …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420463 2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案2013年江苏专升本考前真题荅案2013年江苏专升 …
 * iMadper 求电影推荐!
<October21> iMadper: 布拉格之恋
<iMadper> October21: 啥类型的?
<October21> 文艺
<October21> 学生党
<iMadper> 那我看不了, 我没到那个境界...
<October21> iMadper: 你看过生命不能承受之轻
<October21> iMadper: 吗？
<October21> iMadper: 昨天的问题你帮我分析一下吧
<October21> iMadper: /home搬到新分区后 /由sda8变为sd7
<October21> sda7
<iMadper> October21: 太难了, 为了5毛钱, 不值当的考虑那么多. 
<lucky_> 用人在ubuntu弄过ios的模拟器吗？
<October21> 又来了
<October21> iMadper: 你不能换吗？
<October21> iMadper: 分区编号怎么这么容易改变啊
<October21> iMadper: 新/home分区在/分区之前啊
<lucky_> iMadper: 每次来都能见到你
<debianer> 请问安卓有没有给短信加密的软件？
<October21> lucky_: 关心一下失足少年
<debianer> 例如在我手机上把短信加密，发送到对方再解密
<lucky_> October21: 你是失足少年？
<October21> iMadper!
<debianer> iMadper: 写一个给短信加密解密的程序，可以吗？
<lucky_> iMadper: 你失足了？
<October21> lucky_: 是果粉就买一个，我们不会说什么的 :)
<lucky_> October21: 我才不是果粉呢，我穷学生怎么敢做果粉 呢
<iMadper> lucky_: ?
<iMadper> debianer: 好久不见. 
<lucky_> iMadper: nice to see u
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦, 我常年在这里收五毛.
<iMadper> lucky_: too
<lucky_> iMadper: lol，今天手多少了？
<iMadper> debianer: 我不会android开发. 我至今都没有碰过android机器. 
<October21> iMadper: 那你怎么不收我的五毛
<iMadper> lucky_: October21 刚问了一个, 我一看太麻烦了, 5毛钱都不过买一瓶子矿泉水补我浪费的口水. 
<debianer> iMadper: 是哦，好久不见了。你是上次跟我视频的人吗？
<iMadper> debianer: 是.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu开机进程，怎么这么多啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420469 Code: tianc@tianc-desktop:~$ ps -lA F S   UID   PID  PPID  C PRI  NI ADDR SZ WCHAN  TTY          TIME CMD 4 S     0     1     0  0  80   0 -   916 poll_s ?        00:00:00 init 1 S     0     2     0  0  80   0 -     0 …
<iMadper> debianer: 你不是都结婚好久了? 还需要短信加密?
<lucky_> iMadper: irc也可以视频吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 不行. 走的gtalk
<debianer> iMadper: 安卓里做个可以简单加密的工具，能更换加密解密规则，应该不是很难的事吧
<lucky_> iMadper: 我还没玩过gtalk呢
<iMadper> debianer: 配置环境 + 找一台随时可以测试用的机器更难一些. 
<lucky_> iMadper: gtalk好玩吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 就是个聊天软件, 比irc简单. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 适合私聊.
<debianer> iMadper: 是要跟我老公透露股票的事，而公司又是禁止的
<lucky_> iMadper: 和qq差不多吧？
<iMadper> debianer: 不用呀, 只要你跟你老公一起用一个加密的聊天工具就可以了. 短信没办法的. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 恩. 
<iMadper> debianer: 比如你们都用gtalk, 选择ssl加密.
<debianer> iMadper: 短信在我这边加密变成乱码传输过去，那边又解密后阅读，怎么不可以？
<debianer> iMadper: 手机上gtalk加密的吗？
<iMadper> debianer: 短信加密可以是可以, 不过会浪费很多短信费用而已. 最简单, 自己用base64弄一下就可以. 
<iMadper> debianer: 手机上的加密的
<debianer> iMadper: 不会浪费很多啊，也就是把股票名称，代码，价位，利好消息发过去就行
<lucky_> 有人玩过移动系统的模拟器吗？
<October21> iMadper: linux分区不是按物理顺序排列，而是按分区生成的先后顺序 
<iMadper> debianer: 那可以考虑, 不知道这里有没有人搞android开发. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 例如?
<October21> lucky_: 虚拟机可跑4.2
<iMadper> October21: uuid?
<iMadper> lucky_: 要跑, 就跑x86版本的模拟器, arm的模拟起来太卡. 
<October21> iMadper: 贴吧你人回的
<October21> iMadper: 我当然用uuid
<iMadper> October21: 贴吧?
<October21> 嗯
 * iMadper 初中的时候去过贴吧.
<October21> 你不要我的五毛
<iMadper> October21: 不要了. 一堆五毛等着我赚. 
<iMadper> October21: lucky_ 的五毛, 比你的好赚多了.
<October21> iMadper: 你不是第一次在这说 “初中的时候去过贴吧。”
<iMadper> October21: 那你还问我. 
<October21> iMadper: 我又来了，我发现你的句号是半角，但你怎么搞成占两格
<iMadper> October21: 在我这里只占一格. 然后我后面多打一格空格. 
<October21> 这不多余吗？
<iMadper> October21: 我的强迫症.
<October21> 你还说我ibus该换
<iMadper> ibus慢. 
<iMadper> 我不喜欢“。”
<October21> 我至今还没弄明白为什么我ibus不正常时关掉火狐就好了
<October21> 还有时不能输入中文标点
<October21> 还有时打快时拼音变英文，不能正常输入中文
<iMadper> October21: please report a but to PWu
<October21> 我不知道那里出问题了，只有只言片语
<iMadper> October21: try to compile it from the newest source code. And report a bug to PWu if it still exist.
<qiao> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> qiao: what's up?
<October21> iMadper: 嗯
<qiao> iMadper: 你有没有做过内核态下的 'ls' 
<iMadper> 没有...
<qiao> iMadper: 有学弟问我，没有太多的思路。。
<qiao> iMadper: 他们的课设。。
<iMadper> qiao: 内核态? 文件访问不容易吧?
<qiao> iMadper: 我现在看到了vfs_readdir这，暂时没有思路了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 的确不太好弄了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 主要是学妹问呢。。
<qiao> iMadper: 多少的给个差不多的解释吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: ...... 这个要求就很怪....
<iMadper> qiao: 你确定vfs_readdir不是一个回调函数而已?
<qiao> iMadper: 我也不懂，说是老师让他们用C实现下，再在内核态下实现。。
<iMadper> qiao: 等我给你查查吧. 查一个问题五毛钱. 
<iMadper> qiao: 不过你就算了, 直接请我吃一顿饭就行了.
<qiao> iMadper: 我也是刚跟踪了下 ls ，到了 vfs_readdir 这。。
<qiao> iMadper: 妥妥的。。
<iMadper> qiao
<iMadper> qiao: 你有bugzilla的权限吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 木有了，离职那天就被注销了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 前几天还想去看下，结果发现无法登录了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我tm在学校跟踪一个bug!!!!
<qiao> iMadper: 你也太敬业了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 还有脑残 customer 跟我说有问题!
<qiao> iMadper:  = =！
<iMadper> qiao: 我tm贴出来了完美的测试数据!
<iMadper> qiao: 不过弄成private了而已. 
<qiao> iMadper: 这个下次你回 comment的时候应该 needinfo 下 ccui
<jiero1> ...
<jiero1> 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 救我，无法使用shell了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420470 我的/etc/bashrc设置错误，设置完，看机后，发现无法进入shell，请问，如何解决？ 我将这个盘挂载到另外一台电脑上，可以看见原来盘上的文件，但是无法对原来盘上的/etc/bashrc进行修改了，因为原来盘上的/etc …
<iMadper> qiao: 懒得. 
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 那个bug 100+的comment. 给ccui看, 看一下无.
<iMadper> 看一下午.
<jiero1> intel的显卡玩新3D游戏果然不成。
<jiero1> 实验了一个3D冒险游戏，卡死
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 她会给新的实习生做的。。
<iMadper> qiao: lol~ 谁呀?
<iMadper> qiao: 今天还在面一个实习生. 那个实习生都过了 rhca了
<jiero1> qiao: 多么合适的选择。
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。。
<jiero1> qiao: 看工作方式。观察
<iMadper> qiao: 我今天和 ccui通电话了. 
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么说。。
<jiero1> http://store.steampowered.com/app/17080/?snr=1_200_200_Free+to+Play_tab-NewReleasesFilteredDLC_1
<^k^> jiero1 ... ⇪ Tribes: Ascend on Steam
<iMadper> qiao: fs/readdir.c 
<iMadper> qiao: http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v3.8.5/fs/readdir.c#L23
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: LXR / 
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，刚在看这个文件
<iMadper> qiao: 返回一个int...
<qiao> iMadper: 它的调用函数是209行 error = vfs_readdir(f.file, filldir, &buf);
<qiao> ima
<iMadper> qiao:  error = vfs_readdir(f.file, fillonedir, &buf);
<iMadper> qiao: 118就有.
<qiao> iMadper: 我用 strace ls去跟踪的时候看到这。。
<qiao> iMadper: 没，ls 调用的系统调用是 getdents
<qiao> iMadper: 189 行
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> qiao: 那你就在内核态执行里面的代码就好了~
<iMadper> qiao: 贵校的作业真有深度.
<qiao> iMadper: 您过奖了。。
<iMadper> qiao: :-)
<qiao> iMadper: 只能说老师牛B
<iMadper> qiao: lol~
<lucky_> iMadper: 现在发行的移动系统都可以跑吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: android可以. 别的不知道. 
<iMadper> lucky_: webos可以. 
<lucky_> iMadper: ios和wp呢？
<iMadper> lucky_: 貌似不可以吧.
<iMadper> lucky_: firefoxos也可以. 
<lucky_> iMadper: ok，我google瞧瞧去
<douglas> 有人在不
<iMadper> lucky_: 不用查了, 不可以. 
<^k^> douglas, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<iMadper> lucky_: 5毛到手
<douglas> 五毛？
<lucky_> iMadper: 为什么？
<iMadper> lucky_: 为什么? 没有为什么. 就是不可以. 
<douglas> 什么意思？
<October21> 怎么 5毛到手？
<douglas> 说的好像有不可告人的秘密
<lucky_> iMadper: 你不让我google，还这样回答，我拒付五毛
<iMadper> lucky_: ...
<iMadper> lucky_: 那也是已经四块钱了...
<lucky_> iMadper: 你昨天不是说你忘记我欠你多少了吗？
<douglas> 什么乱七八糟的，我怎么一点都听不懂啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 我有个小本本. 
<abinez> http://www.enet.com.cn/article/2012/0613/A20120613123017.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 参与核弹设计？Adobe拒向北航学生出售软件_北航学生 Adobe 报道_资讯_业界.国内_eNet硅谷动力资讯频道
<lucky_> iMadper: 烧了吧
<iMadper> lucky_: no. 那样我今后有可能饿死.
<October21> iMadper: 怎么回事，你和谁打赌吗？
<ppcecho> robots
<lucky_> iMadper: 那个小本有我签字吗？
<iMadper> October21: 没. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 我自己记住就好了
<iMadper> lucky_: 需要你签字吗? 你想赖账?
<October21> iMadper: 怎么搞得像守财奴啊？
<iMadper> October21: 我就是呀. 
<ppcecho> WHO
<iMadper> October21: 穷疯了. 又不想吃不起饭之后变卖我的家产.
<October21> iMadper: 现在还在京城？
<lucky_> iMadper: 没我签字，我需要赖账吗？
<iMadper> October21: 打你第一天看见我的时候, 我就不在北京. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 做人, 要厚道. 
<October21> iMadper: 我没见过你啊？
<iMadper> October21: 在这个频道
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 堪忧....
<lucky_> iMadper: 我最厚道了，向来都要白纸黑字的
<iMadper> lucky_: ... ... 这没有逻辑关系嘛.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我可不想做杨白老
<iMadper> qiao: 我擦, 我疯了!!! TWu和PWu都不理我....
<October21> iMadper: 我x86怎么装firefoxos插件时连x64都装上了啊？
<qiao> iMadper: 什么情况？
<lucky_> iMadper: 谁告诉你可以和女性将逻辑了？
<iMadper> October21: 鬼知道, 我又没装过.
<iMadper> qiao: 发邮件, 都不理我!!!!
<iMadper> lucky_: lol~ 我错了~
<qiao> 呃，难道他们过滤了其他邮箱。。。？
<iMadper> qiao: 不可能吧..
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。。。
<iMadper> qiao: TWu你认识不?
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道。。
<October21> 黄鹏吗？
<iMadper> qiao: 就是你来咱组之前, 要你的那个组. 
<iMadper> qiao: 嘘... 别说出来. 
<qiao> iMadper: 哦。。
<qiao> iMadper: 我都不知道。。
<iMadper> qiao: 这边RHer多.
<vose> 哇～
<vose> 好热闹
<qiao> iMadper: 哦哦。。 
<qiao> iMadper: 那你现在是准备找那边。。？
<iMadper> qiao: 我主要是不想一直等....
<iMadper> qiao: 我老爸都说他要找人帮我找工作了
<qiao> iMadper: 恩恩，也是。。
<lucky_> iMadper: lol~goodboy
<iMadper> qiao: 这能忍?!
<iMadper> lucky_: little girl.
<qiao> iMadper: 额。。
<lucky_> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不让我爸妈担心, 是我唯一原则. 后悔推掉novell了.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我才不little呢
<qiao> iMadper: 唉，谁能想到是现在这个结果。。
<iMadper> qiao: 现在挺想去做桌面开发了. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 你大几? 肯定没我大.
<iMadper> qiao: sigh... 说出来都是泪呀...
<lucky_> iMadper: 我第一次来就说了
<qiao> iMadper: 唉。。
<vose> 你们再说什么哇？
<iMadper> lucky_: 再说多一次不会累死你....
<qiao> iMadper: 全他妈是泪。。。
<iMadper> qiao: the openshifter have accepted you!
<iMadper> qiao: the kernel developer have rejected me!
<qiao> iMadper: really ？
<iMadper> qiao: sure. 
<qiao> iMadper: senior 说的 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 你说的.
<lucky_> iMadper:你记账那么清楚，竟然忘记了我是大几的了，break my heart
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，那天面试完，那边是这么说的。。
<iMadper> lucky_: 帐很乱, 还有, 你当时是跟我说的吗? 我不一定有在看呀
<iMadper> qiao: 都让你去学ruby了, 还能耍你?
<qiao> iMadper: 不过那边是让我当时就留那。。但是我学校这边必须回来
<iMadper> qiao: 羡慕.
<qiao> iMadper: 我希望。。
<qiao> iMadper: 唉。。。咱俩就不这样了。。都是命苦的人儿。。
<lucky_> iMadper: of course,专门对你说的，其他的人还不一定知道呢。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我现在连个面试的机会都没有... openshift i18n fxxxx-qe 都不理我...
<iMadper> lucky_: 我有严重的阿尔兹海默症.
<qiao> iMadper: 呃。。
<iMadper> lucky_: 我是个病人, 不能跟我较真儿的. 
<lucky_> iMadper: 阿尔兹海默症是什么啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: 俗称, 老年痴呆 
<vose> 老年痴呆？
<lucky_> iMadper: soga
<lucky_> iMadper: 在linux下用淘宝怎么付款啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 浏览网址时，为什么出现这些脚本呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420474 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-15 20:46
<iMadper> lucky_: 虽然我有严重的阿尔兹海默症, 但是我还是清晰的记得你刚才想赖账!
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么装那个支付宝的控键？
<October21> lucky_: 官方有插件吧
<lucky_> October21: 下载下来不会装哎
<October21> 是不是有脚本
<lucky_> iMadper: 你记错了
<iMadper> lucky_: http://www.oschina.net/news/14044/alipay-for-linux
<lucky_> 是啊
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 支付宝发布Linux版安全控件正式版 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<lucky_> October21: 那个脚本怎么装啊？
<lucky_> shell脚本
<October21> 终端运行吧
<iMadper> lucky_: 解压缩
<iMadper> lucky_: 然后在终端里: sh aliedit.sh
<iMadper> lucky_: 就行了.
<vose> 嗯 +1
<lucky_> iMadper: sh: 0: Can't open aliedit.sh
<iMadper> lucky_: ls | grep aliedit
<October21> 你找到aliedit.sh的目录吗？
<lucky_> iMadper: 输完这个什么反应都没有哎
<dchxcrow> 校园网的ipv6是不是又挂鸟
<iMadper> lucky_: 说明你不是在正确的目录. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 到你解压缩的那个目录里执行. 
<lucky_> October21: 不知到那个在哪
<iMadper> lucky_: cd Downloads
<October21> 解压的目录
<iMadper> lucky_: or>   cd
<iMadper> lucky_: cd 下载
<October21> 解压文件的目录
<October21> iMadper: 没有提示就是正常吧
<lucky_> 然后呢？
<iMadper> October21: 别逗了. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 找到那个文件了吗?
<lucky_> iMadper: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ cd /home/lucky/下载 lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~/下载$ 
<October21> iMadper: 错误才有提示吧
<lucky_> 然后怎么办？
<iMadper> lucky_: ls | grep aliedit
<qiao> iMadper: 吃饭去了。。
<iMadper> lucky_: 返回什么?
<iMadper> qiao: :-)
<lucky_> iMadper: 到底干嘛呢？
<lucky_> iMadper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710298/
<lucky_> iMadper: 然后输入什么呢？
<vose> #ubuntu-cn 是一个频道还是什么？
<iMadper> lucky_: check msg plz.
<iMadper> lucky_:  ls| grep aliedit
<October21> lucky_: 怎么还没明白，就是cd到你下载的控件的目录，然后sh aliedit.sh
<lucky_> ok我要重启浏览器了
<vose> check msg plz.
<vose> --
<vose> Page closed
<vose> 这个是网页版？
<lucky_> ok
<iMadper> lucky_: does it work well?
<lucky_> 又消费了78软妹币
<lucky_> iMadper: of course
<October21> iMadper: 等国行kpw是不是很傻啊？
<lucky_> kpw是什么？
<vose> kindle papeewhite?
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130415/001046.htm
<lucky_> October21: kpw是什么？
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 中国水务董事长：水价要涨十倍至每吨40元才行_新闻_腾讯网
<October21> kindle papeewhite
<vose> 我也在等
<vose> 为什么很傻？
<October21> vose: 握爪
<October21> vose: 国情啊
<vose> 囧RZ 原来你们看的见我说话的
<vose> 国行好像价钱不错的样子
<October21> vose: 值得怀疑啊
<vose> 我第一次用irc用的irssi
<vose> 我一直以为我一个人单机…………
<lucky_> 让我搜一下这东西是什么
<October21> vose: 我现在用irssi
<vose> 我朋友买了一个日版的
<October21> 无论什么版，值得拥有啊
<lucky_> 这东西卖多少软妹币？
<October21> vose 昨天看豆瓣，别人说你等时，他已看了几本书啦
<October21> lucky_: 至少￥600吧
<vose> 呼呼……
<lucky_> October21:我看了半天视频介绍。这东西有什么特殊的？
<vose> 终于回来了
<vose> October21: 刚才发用了下QUERY
<iMadper> kwp就很傻
<vose> 结果回不来了
<vose> 直接quit了……
<vose> October21: kwp用来阅读很不错，手机太小，pad易分心且成本高
<October21> vose: 不好意思我没看提醒
<October21> vose: +1
<vose> October21: 没事我现在完全不知道怎么用irssi
<vose> October21: 晕乎乎的
<October21> vose: 就是/quit回来
<iMadper> 纸书控
<vose> 用 /quit 我直接退出irssi 了
<vose> iMadper: 纸质的我感觉读不进去，可能和书有关把
<dnf> 电子书有啥好
<October21> vose: 我也刚用irssi，觉得GUI程序太弱了
<vose> October21: 我是觉得irssi很cool………………
<October21> me too
<vose> 然后ubuntu自带的不会…………
<vose> October21: 哈哈后，握爪…………
<October21> 自带的我都没明白IRC怎么回事
<dnf> vose, 自带的哪个？
<October21> emaphy
<vose> dnf: Xchat
<vose> 额……………………
<October21> vose: 我ubuntu 12.04
<vose> 对 叫emaphy
<vose> 我搞错了
<dnf> October21, 变化好快
<vose> 什么变化？
<October21> 我ubuntu 12.04 是求稳
<vose> +1
<vose> 原来的因为更新后出问题，重装就装12.04了
<vose> 现在特爽
<vose> 可以做到几天不上一次windows
<lucky_> kpw怎么都是黑白的啊？
<October21> 我90%linux
<vose> kindle 出了pad都是黑白
<vose> E_link
<dnf> vose,...
<tiao> 编程的时候用ub
<vose> dnf: 什么哇
<October21> lucky_: 怎么说呢……
<lucky_> October21: 说
<October21> tiao: 那为什么不cygwin呢？
<lucky_> October21: 为什么是黑白的？
<October21> lucky_: E_link技术
<dnf> void1, 我也双系统，半天补上windows
<October21> lucky_: E_link技术，就是如此
<happyaron> e ink 
<happyaron> e ink 也有彩色的，只是黑白的没赚够钱所以价格还很贵。
<October21> E_ink
<tiao> October21:没用过
<dnf> 高配置手机可以达到那个效果吗
<vose> happyaron: 没见过彩色的来个图？
<lucky_> October21: 平时看的基本上都是彩色的，这么个黑白的东西还能这么吸引人啊？
<tiao> 简单也挺好的
<vose> kindle 价格很亲民e ink技术省电且接近纸质书的效果护眼还有亚马逊的支持
<tiao> 看书还是用paper好吧
<vose> 我是用了多看后对kindle感兴趣的
<vose> 你是说纸质么？
<tiao> paper white
<tiao> 据说马上又国行了
<vose> 嗯，我和 October21 都是等paper
<vose> 这最近没消息啊
<roylez_> vose: 多看就是废柴。不买书的kindle，没意义
<vose> kindle 用多看 evernote 还有 kindle 豆瓣
<vose> 选择余地很大
<vose> 多看看36kr的杂志很不错
<roylez_> vose: 有意义么.... 
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<vose> 额，自己看的舒服就好
<tiao> 电纸书主要搜索比较方便
<vose> 个人喜好吧～ ：）
<October21> lucky_: 是阅读习惯啊
<roylez_> vose: 我kindle只看英文，60%亚马逊买的，20%盗版epub，20%网上转发到kindle的文章
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席早.
<happyaron> 主席英语好
<lucky_> 我走了哈
<tiao> 看英语不蛋疼吗
<vose> roylez_: 我的安排是30～40% evernote 10%多看 剩下kindle 
<tenzu> roylez_: 能看6park下载的Hbook么？
<vose> tenzu: 6park是什么
<tenzu> vose: 听说是个流氓网站
<vose> 我去google一下
<tiao> 是流氓网站，那还去？
<vose> 跳转中……
<vose> 好奇嘛
<vose> ...
<tiao> 我也好奇，看看去
<vose> 糟糕！谷歌浏览器无法连接到 www.6park.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 留园网[德国]:海外华人的网络家园-海外中文第一站-6park.com (@ 6park.com)
<vose> 你们呢？
<tiao> 海外华人。。。。。
<vose> ....
<tenzu> 艹榴神马的我从来不乱说
<vose> October21: 在没有哇
<October21> 在
<October21> vose: 肿么
<vose> 用了 ouery 后 怎么察看呢？
<October21> vose: 察看什么，alt+数字
<tenzu> 无聊了
<October21> vose: 切换窗口
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我现在安装了win7+ubuntu12.10,现在怎样才能把backtrack装上，想实现三系统，求高手指点下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420476 担心有有引导信息丢失，这个不会弄啊，请高手指点下，本人在此感激不尽 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin-liu — 2013-04-15 21:30
<vose> 嗯，成了，刚发了一条过去
<tiao> 一样装吧
<vose> 哈哈，真不错
<October21> tenzu: 听说你是教授
<tiao> 我装了三个
<tiao> 两个linux，一个win
<October21> 虚拟机跑……
<vose> --
<tenzu> October21: 谁说的？我去灭了他/她/它
<tiao> 。。。不用这么狠吧
<vose> 它…………
<October21> 不记得了
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼,  好大火气...
<iMadper> tenzu: 刚切过来就看你在发火
<tenzu> iMadper: 灭口的任务交给你了
<iMadper> tenzu: 没有op呀
<iMadper> tenzu: op拿来.
<vose> 看不懂了……
<tenzu> iMadper: 我会向神祈求的
<iMadper> tenzu: 知道你有op...
<October21> iMadper: ipv6比ipv4有多大优势，现在的网情
<tenzu> iMadper: 牛排上irc，弄不出来OP
<iMadper> tenzu: 哦, 好吧...
<iMadper> tenzu: 有钱疼, 膜拜有钱疼
<tenzu> iMadper: 壕吧
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩!
<iMadper> October21: 不知道, 问搞网络的吧
<October21> 你不是吗？
<iMadper> October21: 谁说我是了?
<cuihao> whois 说的
<October21> 看到很多教育网用户
<tenzu> iMadper: 支持V6的无线路由有推荐么？
<tiao> 速度快呗
 * iMadper 我再说一次, 我是专职吹水的. 
<iMadper> tenzu: 不知道诶. 耳机找我推荐, 别的设备, 找渣席呀
<tenzu> iMadper: 你顶多算parttime吹水
<tiao> ub不是有几个源支持v6的么
<vose> soga iMadper = 耳机 是吧
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~ 你是水王~
<iMadper> tenzu: 我刚来这里的时候, 你就已经是水王了~
<tenzu> iMadper: 渣席，有人要倒霉
<iMadper> tenzu: 拜疼水王!  OTZ
<iMadper> tenzu: 你不乱给op, 我还算安全..
<tenzu> iMadper: 我早就不是水王了，后起之秀太多
<iMadper> tenzu: 后生可畏呀.
<tenzu> iMadper: 你怎么不在论坛加油灌水？
<iMadper> tenzu: 不会....
<tenzu> iMadper: 呸！
 * iMadper 用户名和密码还有当时注册的邮箱统统忘了!!!  怎么解决? tenzu 
<iMadper> tenzu: 我在上面的帖子, 还是发的vim的东西, 四年前了...
<tenzu> iMadper: 直接找一叶要密码或者重置呗
<iMadper> tenzu: 没用户名, 怎么要密码...
<iMadper> tenzu: 让一叶把整个数据库都给我? 让我自己选?~
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~
<tenzu> iMadper: 用户名应该很容易查到
<tiao> 密码是明文的么
<iMadper> tiao: 我没看见过, 不知道.
<tiao> 一般不都是不可逆加密的么
<tenzu> 至少可以重置吧
<iMadper> 去掉一般两个字. 
<tiao> 好吧。。。。
<iMadper> 很多地方都明文.
<iMadper> 国内一般都是明文~ 
<tiao> 那可真是坑爹
<tenzu> 明文好啊'有利于政府掌控
<tenzu> P民就应当被掌控
<iMadper> tiao: 不然, 网监局过两天找你, 说在监控xxx, 需要他的密码, 你能跟他们说我没有? 那些人会相信?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分区表什么都没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420479 安装类型也不显示已安装windows7 安装启动引导器的设备只有/dev/sda一个选项 我的是ideapadu 410 用easy bcd 安装的 一到分区表那就进行不下去了 我是菜鸟，求各位大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 azhen — 2013-04-15 21:53
<roylez_> iMadper: 挥刀自宫？
<iMadper> roylez_: 啥?
<roylez_> $  >>>     iMadper 用户名和密码还有当时注册的邮箱统统忘了!!!  怎么解决? tenzu
<iMadper> roylez_: 怎么突然你就开始练武了?
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<iMadper> roylez_: .... 主席....
<roylez_> iMadper: 工作不好找啊
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<iMadper> roylez_: 英语好, 同声传译, 很赚的...
<vose> 主席…………这是什么，能解释下不
 * iMadper 吃宵夜去.
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席推荐个支持ipv6的路由吧，或者能用fasr那个刷？
<tenzu> gfrog: 嘛？
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃有ipv6接入？ 啧啧
<gfrog> tenzu: 哦，乃是教育网？
<tenzu> gfrog: 校园网啊，办公室里
<gfrog> tenzu: gaoji
<roylez_> tenzu: 随便找个能刷openwrt的不就行了么...
<tiao> 监控，就一定要密码吗
<roylez_> tenzu: ee和蛋蛋还有蛤蟆都不来了
<tenzu> roylez_: 办公室用的dir-615，也不知道行不行
<roylez_> tenzu: 他们happy去了
<tenzu> roylez_: 下午见过神，阿当个黑毛好久没见到
<gfrog> roylez_: 他们三个一起happy？
<roylez_> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> roylez_: 3p哦。
<tenzu> 神是攻么？
<roylez_> tenzu: 蛋蛋呢？
<roylez_> tenzu: 黑毛呢？
<gfrog> tenzu: 像神这样神奇的人物，一定是攻受兼备呢。 XXD
<tenzu> roylez_: gtalk似乎available或者away，他俩都是
<abinez> hamo很忙呢
<tenzu> gfrog: 你这思路不错
<abinez> 陪女神逛街购物，帮买
<abinez> 顺带提包
<tenzu> abinez: 黑毛把上女神了？
<abinez> 旧闻了
<roylez_> abinez: 真的？这蛤蟆精成正果了？
<abinez> 嗯
<tenzu> roylez_: 我看有必要把黑毛弄来饼都拷打一番
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽，饼都火车站肿么去码头啊？ 有轻轨木有？
<tenzu> gfrog: 哪个码头？
<roylez_> gfrog: 八路公交带你到八里台，然后有叫兽领路
<tenzu> roylez_: 50路到天大宿舍下，hoho
<gfrog> tenzu: 就是天津港
<gfrog> roylez_: 啧啧，八路公交不会给我拉八宝山去吧。。
<tenzu> gfrog: 等我看看
<roylez_> gfrog: 那是终点站
<gfrog> roylez_: ....
<gfrog> tenzu: 拜谢叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 天津港客运站么？
<insigma> 第一次来，咋玩？
<gfrog> tenzu: .
<insigma> 没人说话，好安静
<October21> Hello ^K^
<tenzu> gfrog: 帝都南站到饼都站，转轻轨9号线，应该是到市民广场下来打车
<October21> ^K^
<gfrog> tenzu: 还得打个车啊。饼都轻轨让带自行车嘛？
<tenzu> gfrog: 要不下次帮你去问问？
 * Raspberry 
<tenzu> gfrog: 我周四去塘沽
<Raspberry> 有玩树莓派的吗
<gfrog> tenzu: 好啊好啊，多谢叫兽
<tenzu> 小谢泄了
<tenzu> gfrog: 你有车就不用打车了，骑过去
 * gfrog 捣鼓不明白github pages了，擦。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 有多远？
<tenzu> gfrog: 另外，你的车多大？
<gfrog> tenzu: 关键怕迷路。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 就一般的自行车啊。
<tenzu> gfrog: 百度地图上看，不远
<tenzu> gfrog: 比如26山地车这样的？
<gfrog> tenzu: 恩，好。等有机会去探探路，好久没去海边儿玩儿了。
<gfrog> tenzu: .
<tenzu> gfrog: 24太娘了，难道你是霸气的28？
<gfrog> tenzu: 700c啊，上午说了的。
<tenzu> gfrog: 我以为是700cc的摩托，原来看错了
<gfrog> tenzu: @_@
<gfrog> tenzu: F1方程式也没700cc吧
<tenzu> gfrog: 所以我当时觉得你的车NB啊
<jiero> gfrog: 你多大了？
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。想起来了。。。青蛙。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 蛙人兄
<gfrog> jiero: 哈？
<jiero> gfrog: 。雨蛙
<gfrog> ...
 * gfrog 修好了，撤退。 又被小区缓存坑了。
<jiero> gfrog: 你是红帽一族里最安详的
<gfrog> jiero: 啥？
<tenzu> jiero: 他/她/它是基蛙
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。腾腾。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 别笑gfrog，他就是太容易被欺负了
<cherrot> maple呢
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐晚安，我去睡觉啦
<cherrot> maple呢 死鬼
<jiero> tenzu: 晚安
<cherrot> imtxc, maple呢
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> tenzu, 晚安
<cherrot> jiero, momo
<jiero> cherrot: 刚刚在论坛里回复我的号召
<jiero> cherrot: 说明你可以打电话找他
<jiero> cherrot: 打他
<gfrog> jiero: 这是从哪说？
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子乖乖。
<jiero> gfrog: 从对话里看到的
<cherrot> jiero, 那个帖子？
<cherrot> jiero, 没他电话。。
<jiero> cherrot: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=420481
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> jiero: 好吧。
<jiero> gfrog: 老好人。人畜无害。
<October21> 分区编号颠倒怎么办？
<jiero> gfrog: 一只一个样子就没意思了，学坏点。
<jiero> cherrot: 没电话就 gtalk 骚扰，邮件骚扰。
<jiero> cherrot: 我现在是手机email提醒开启了。
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐乃想被欺负嘛？
<jiero> gfrog: 呃。我一直被欺负或者欺负别人。
 * jiero 觉得windows 7 很奇怪，若是鼠标+键盘操作就太不好用了，只适合纯鼠标或纯键盘。。。这就是糟糕。
<gfrog> jiero: 我感觉我已经够强势了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 要改到周四了，明儿去不了
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总真忙
<freeflying> gfrog: :)
<maplebeats> PIA!
<stock-cn> 刚才用了pgp sms，加密好爽阿
<stock-cn> iMadper: 在吗
<stock-cn> iMadper: 找到合适的了，用pgp sms
<stock-cn> iMadper: 通过pgp加密发送短信，应该很可靠了。端对端的加密
<peterCN> 有大神再没？
<peterCN> 我的ubuntu12.10 64位系统，每次开机都黑屏，只能进安全模式
<peterCN> 重启以后又能进来
<peterCN> 有谁知道怎么回事吗？
<stock-cn> 各位，我的gmail已经停止了转发功能，为何还在继续转发？
<peterCN> 开机黑屏时怎么回事啊？
<peterCN> 每次开机都黑屏，只有硬关机。再重启～
<stock-cn> iMadper: 在吗？
<stock-cn> 请问国内电子市场提供的hi gtalk是加密传输的吗？
<peterCN> 唉～高手都去哪来啊。。。
<stock-cn> 都困眼闭了！
<knownbad> 开机黑屏是个太过于简短的描述。  是 BIOS 前或是后才黑屏？  是 Boot manager 前或是后？
<knownbad> 哦，安全模式？
<knownbad> 那大概是显卡驱动？
<knownbad> 算了，我又不懂。  问别人吧。
<peterCN> 是进来ubuntu以后
<peterCN> 才黑的屏
<peterCN> 我关闭来独显，只启动来独显
<peterCN> Apr 15 12:46:54 peter-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  416.914701] quiet_error: 54 callbacks suppressed
<peterCN> Apr 15 12:46:54 peter-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  416.914706] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<peterCN> Apr 15 12:46:54 peter-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  416.914712] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1
<peterCN> Apr 15 12:46:54 peter-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  416.914717] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2
<peterCN> Apr 15 12:46:54 peter-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  416.914721] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3
<peterCN> Apr 15 12:46:54 peter-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC kernel: [  416.914725] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4
<^k^> peterCN:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<peterCN> 啊？那是什么意思？
<peterCN> 这个时内核的问题吗？还是磁盘
<iMadper> peterCN: have you searched it before you ask?
<iMadper> peterCN: if not, please read /topic.
<iMadper> peterCN: it is _NOT_ a kernel bug. Certainly not. it just something like that your cd is scratched.
<alvin_rxg> peterCN: 描述信息太模糊，没人能给你解答
<knownbad> 被吓跑了。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-16
<chengshiding> hi, good norning
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo apt-get update时 命中和忽略是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420654 执行sudo apt-get udpate命令后 如果连接失败，显示 错误 命中 是不是指已经成功下载？ 忽略 是什么意思呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hk1263 — 2013-04-16 8:21
<chengshiding> 目测，命中好像是下载成功，忽虑就是不应该安装的软件包
<imtxc> yunfan,  gfrog, MeaCulpa  roylez happyaron  早上好
<dnf> imtxc, good morning
<imtxc> dnf, 早
<imtxc> iOpera, 神万岁
<maven> ubuntu下面用啥翻强软件啊  goagent 经常提示timeout问题  
<maven> 我靠 都9点了 没人在啊
<hadoop90> maven: 我的goagent最近也常常抽风。。
<maven> 所以坑跌啊   没别的可用的啊
<imtxc> maven, vpn ssh
<maven> vpn ssh都要money的 :(
<maven> 免费的又不稳定
<iOpera> maven: 敢在这里说我靠。不想活了。
<iOpera> 不能把这里当qq的
<imtxc> 没帽子的神说话不吓人啊
<maven> iOpera, 你不也说了嘛
<iOpera> 还会犟嘴。。。。
<iOpera> momo
 * imtxc 围观
<iOpera> imtxc: 昨天cfy说话没
<imtxc> iOpera,  好几天没见他了
<iOpera> 昨天来了的
<iOpera> 打电话算了。这家伙。
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> iMadper, 大湿早
<Guest31861> iOpera: ee
<cfy> iOpera: 来了。。。最近太忙了。。。
<imtxc> cfy, 大湿早
<iOpera> cfy: 忙着和banban套近乎吧。
<cfy> iOpera: ~~~~
<iOpera> 。。
<cfy> iOpera: 看私聊
<cfy> imtxc: 早~
<maven> 咋办啊  神们？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu启动项的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420656 ubuntu 可以通过 start application 的方式添加启动项 这些启动项保存在哪个文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 l7495032 — 2013-04-16 9:17
<iOpera> maven: 去论坛发，找rp差的人问。
<imtxc> freeflying, 败猴总
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420657 ubuntu12.04,gnome3一直用的很舒服。昨天一时手贱，点了下更新。然后重启，gnome3界面上面的任务栏没了，只剩下桌面，鼠标碰左上角仍有动画效果。网上搜寻未果，重装系统。肯定还是要更新下，问题依旧。后来 …
<imtxc> cfy, 现在在什么地方讷?
<roylez> imtxc: 基渣早
<freeflying> imtxc: 
<cfy> imtxc: 五道口～
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我是菜虫，ubuntu 13.04安装了notes 8.5 deb 但却怎么也打不开程序！求大神帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420662 下载了notes8.5deb安装文件，双击通过软件中心安装，进入/opt/ibm/lotus/notes,双击notes，但却打不开。不知道怎么回事！求大神们帮忙！万 …
<imtxc> cfy, 嘛公司讷
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总昨天看到乃真相了。lol
<freeflying> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> freeflying: linkedin
 * imtxc 大家现在都失去linkedin 找基友么
<freeflying> gfrog: 什么东西
<gfrog> freeflying: linkedin上乃的真相。
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥叫真相啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 图儿啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有图有真相。 
<freeflying> gfrog: kao, 用得着去linkedin看啊
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [求助]php类型转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420663 Code: <?php  function getScreenX(){     $res = "<script>document.write(screen.width);</script>";     return $res;  }  function getScreenY(){     $res =  "<script>document.write(screen.height);</script>";     return $res;  } ?> 代码附上。是为取客户端屏 …
<gfrog> freeflying: 那直接来张高清无码的吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃又不是漂亮妹妹
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 话说你俩前两天都一直在讨论车震的事情啊,还要无码的图片做什么?
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 说好的周四了
<iOpera> cfy: http://imagebin.org/254196
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * imtxc lol 这是神崽么
<iOpera> msg
<iOpera> nnnd
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> 有人在麼
<IsoaSFlus> 沒人是麼…,再見
<iMadper> iOpera: .......
<gfrog> freeflying: ...
<gfrog> imtxc: ... 乃要乖一些
 * imtxc momo gfrog 
 * iMadper 谁给/topic加上一句, 别问有人吗/没人吗 这类的恼人问题
<caleb-> iMadper: 加了也没用，还是会有人问
<caleb-> 比如说：“有高手在不？” “能问个问题不？” “有懂 XXX 的人吗？”
<iMadper> caleb-: 最后一句勉强接受, 前面的受不了.
<cfy> 有人用过openresty么？
<iMadper> cfy: lol~ 不知道是啥gaoji东西.
<cfy> iMadper: T_T
<iMadper> cfy: 最近搞啥呢?
<cfy> 如何让chunked分几次发送？
<cfy> iMadper: lua...
<iOpera> caleb-: 你也是狗狗
<iOpera> gfrog: 死嘎嘛。只看到绿嘎嘛的头像
<feiyin> 大家好 
<^k^> feiyin, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<feiyin> 头一次用 xchat 网上搜的这个频道  
<feiyin> 还不太会用这个 
<iOpera> 谁有嘎嘛的照片。
<iMadper> cfy: 少撸, 伤身体...
<feiyin> 嘎嘛是啥
<iMadper> cfy: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/233771.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [图]全氰渻锠查槄鎰曚箖
<feiyin> 又来了个杨梅派 
<imtxc> iMadper, 那那句呢:"有人在不"
<feiyin> 不知道这个能不能用arm 版的windows 
<iMadper> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/233725.htm     想起了太极集团. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 黑客怒了：政府花930万美金仅做一款App_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> imtxc: 写个bot来回复那些问题就好. 
<tryit> 有没有一个简单的方法获取当前进程关联的可执行文件的名字？
<maven> sudo chmod -R u+rwx *.project     有错吗
<iOpera> tryit: 不就是pgrep可以？
<imtxc> iMadper, 这里已经两个  bot 了
<iOpera> 端口的lsof
<tryit> iOpera, 我是指代码实现...
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有想要得功能. 
<iOpera> imtxc: 无聊不
<iOpera> tryit: 那应该是去/proc下面找进程号
<iOpera> 里面有exec的名字
<tryit> iOpera, 有进程号啊,getpid()就可以
<iOpera> tryit: ä½  ls /proc/xxxx/
<iOpera> 都有了
<iMadper> tryit: 程序最开始执行的的时候, pwd  然后 argv[0].
<tryit> iMadper, 这个我知道
<tryit> iMadper, 我想问有没有现成的库函数之类的
<iMadper> tryit: .. .. 不知道. 
<David> Hello
<iOpera> tryit: 这不要库吗。直接ls -l /proc/xxx/exe
<iOpera> 就看到
<^k^> David, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<iMadper> tryit: 三行就可以的代码, 没必要用库吧..
<David> 我想请教个问题
<iMadper> David: /topic
<tryit> 这是我一个程序里的一个子函数……，exec()这3行代码不好吧， cc iOpera iMadper 
<David> 我的ubuntu连接kvm
<David> 报You need to install openssh-askpass or similar to connect to this host.这样的错误
<David> 请问有什么办法解决
<tryit> 这个程序最终执行环境是hp unix cc iOpera iMadper 
<iOpera> tryit: 不是exec()调用，直接open文件，或者看文件的link。
<tryit> 还需要考虑移植问题
<iOpera> 都去文件的ln
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 那proc就不好使了, 移植的话. 
<iOpera> 移植其他平台？
<tryit> 还是处理argv[0]吧，这个稳妥点
<tryit> iOpera, hp unix
<iMadper> David: 提问请说清条件.
<iOpera> 找自己哦。
<imtxc> treepie, /proc/怎么了?
<iMadper> David: 啥命令连接的?
<David> 使用virt-manger连接
<iMadper> imtxc: 你保证其他的kernel也用这个?
<imtxc> tryit, o, 刚看到  要移植啊  iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: hp unix.... 永远理解不聊hp人的思维. 
<iMadper> David: 你链接啥? ssh还是vnc?
<David> ssh
<iMadper> David: 啥命令?
<iOpera>                 appname=GLib.Path.get_basename(args[0]);
 * iMadper ... 受不了了.
<David> qemu+ssh//
<David> 使用的这个
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~ hp unix里面可能没有glib吧. 
<iOpera> 那可不知道了。自己消化
<imtxc> ...
<tryit> 我现在动用了autoconf/automake来防止可移植问题 cc iMadper iOpera 
<iOpera> 高级。
<caleb->  /proc 貌似很多 unix 没有
<iMadper> tryit: autoconf... 那个auto我是完全没有感觉到... 只有用别人的configure的时候, 我才觉得auto了...
<imtxc> ///
<tryit> iMadper, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iOpera> 恩。不auto
<iMadper> cfy: mu4e, 好东西.
<David> 没有人在ubuntu下用过virt-manager吗
<iMadper> David: 看不懂  qemu+ssh//   这个命令.
<iOpera> 没用过。干吗的
<wsly> virt-manager是什么？
<iMadper> iOpera: 给不会qemu的人开kvm用的
<imtxc> iMadper, 你的耳洞还健在么
<iOpera> gui的qemu?
<iOpera> ..
<iMadper> iOpera: 差不多. 
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: sure.
<iOpera> 蛋蛋。看邮件没
<imtxc> adam8157, 酷当
<adam8157> iOpera: 看到才来找你的
<iOpera> 不召唤你，你都不出来。坏蛋蛋
<iOpera> 。。
<tryit> 其实真的是很auto的,./configure的时候就体会到了 cc iOpera iMadper 
<adam8157> iOpera: 我没存, 当时是rh跑步活动的照片
<iOpera> 你都没啊
 * adam8157 话说最近练得胸肌又大了, 穿单衣略羞涩....
 * iOpera 发现蛋蛋一点都不臭美。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: momo
<iOpera> 。。。
<iOpera> 那是乳腺增大了。
<iMadper> tryit: 是呀, 刚才我说了, 用别人的 configure的时候很auto~ lol~
<adam8157> gfrog: 侬要变了?
<imtxc> adam8157, ...
<iMadper> tryit: 不过累得是别人, auto的是我~ lol~
<imtxc> iOpera, 我发给你的是45度角的噢
<iOpera> 反正不用auto
<David> 就是我在本地服务器上搭建了个KVM  我的本机ubuntu通过virt-manager去连接管理 就提示需要安装openssh-askpass 但是ubuntu下面使用的是ssh-askpass 
<iOpera> imtxc: 你最臭美了。lol
<tryit> iMadper, 自己修改下configure.ac，然写几行Makefile.am，就可以直接生成./configure了
<alvin_rxg> Title: DOMAIN ERROR (@ configure.ac)
<gfrog> adam8157: 变毛儿。
<gfrog> iOpera: 神乃乖一些。
<adam8157> gfrog: 变动
<iMadper> tryit: 以后试试看.
<gfrog> adam8157: 没有。
<iOpera> gfrog: .... 绿嘎嘛。
<gfrog> adam8157: 再议
<tryit> iMadper, 看着./configure屏幕花花的，很有成就感，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gfrog> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> 给照片
<gfrog> adam8157: octopress每次generate都想屎啊，擦，
<iOpera> tryit: 没。我宁可不显示
<gfrog> adam8157: 反人类的设定。
<adam8157> gfrog: 着啥急哦
 * iOpera 幸好没被蛋蛋忽悠到octopress
<David> Unable to connect to libvirt.  You need to install openssh-askpass or similar to connect to this host.
<adam8157> iOpera: 他blog多
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没信心一次写成功markdown啊，要来回preview
<adam8157> iOpera: 我这儿几秒
<iOpera> 我就找到一个blog
<adam8157> gfrog: ... ben哦
<iOpera> mkd都不成功的嘎嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦。。
<adam8157> gfrog: preview的放那里, 你修改你的, 它会只生成新的
<gfrog> iOpera: 擦。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: preview可以动态的, 你别关了再改啊骚年
<gfrog> adam8157: 这都行。。。 我试试。
<adam8157> gfrog: preview会利用inotify检查新修改的去新生成
<gfrog> adam8157: wow，这么牛呢。
<iOpera> 复杂
<gfrog> adam8157: 那preview之前需要完全generate一次也很闹心。
<iOpera> ruby的版本问题，都没事了？
<adam8157> gfrog: inoitify的那个是可选模块貌似, 注意看output有没有相关提示
<adam8157> gfrog: 着啥急
<gfrog> adam8157: 不然找不到最新那个post
<gfrog> adam8157: 浪费绳命
<gfrog> adam8157: 我从第一个回你的消息开始generate，现在了还没完呢。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 总算完了。。
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 搜狐开源镜像站新增Linux Deepin镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420666 Linux Deepin 搜狐开源镜像站镜像服务上线。 搜狐开源镜像站主页地址： http://mirror.sohu.com/ Linux Deepin 升级源： http://mirror.sohu.com/deepin/ Linux Deepin CD： http://mirror.sohu.com/deepin-cd/ 来自官方博客： http://planet …
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似有这个log Auto-regenerating enabled: source -> public，这就是开了inotify了？
<iOpera> 嘎嘛居然喜欢风花雪月。
<gfrog> iOpera: 贴图刷存在感
<iOpera> 都是些花，树。。
<huntxu> iMadper: iOpera my $test; $test 是 undef 不？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀
<huntxu> iMadper: ok
<iOpera> huntxu: 老在乎undef这些干吗
<iOpera> 别my，省字
<iMadper> 　“CSIP毕竟作为工信部的下属事业单位，最有资格代表国家来组织开源软件社区。但目前，工信部作为信息产业的行业主管部门，反而处在一个尴尬的地位。所以，事情可能还不是那么简单。”一位核高基专项专家向记者表示。    这核gaoji是干嘛的?
<iOpera> 技术部门
<huntxu> iOpera: 不用strict該死
<iOpera> 肯定不会死。lol
<iOpera> 反而更流畅。
<iOpera> 行云流水
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 修改系统启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420667 小弟昨日刚安装了ubuntu 12.10 +win7 双系统，默认grub下启动 ubuntu，俺 想改为默认启动win7 ,但是网上的终端命令，sudo gedit/boot/grub/grub.cfg 或者 sudo gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst 都显示找不到命令或者找不到文件，startupmanager  …
<feiyin> 十二点了 ， 吃饭吧都 
<imtxc> gfrog,  你 otcopress 超过 100 篇文章了么
<gfrog> imtxc: 肯定不止了。
<dnf> 急功近利
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 其实笔记本要保存屏幕亮度很简单的，真正的保存，不是启动预设值！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420671 有很多笔记本装了Ubuntu后，屏幕亮度都无法调节。 这时，要修改内核启动代码才行。具体方法网上很多。 但是，这样虽然屏幕亮度可以调节了，但 …
<maven> 这个^k^是机器人？ 老自动发贴啊？
<microcai> maven: 居然才知道
<iMadper> 什么?! ^k^ 是机器人?!
<vose_> 好像很利害的样子
<vose_> 它可以干吗？
<vose_> ^k^: 你可以干嘛
 * iMadper 你可以 干(四声) 嘛?
<iMadper> vose_: 你连机器人都不放过...
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<vose_> iMadper: 魂蛋
<vose_> 哎我的名字后边为什么有一个下划线
<iMadper> vose_: 你个连机器人都不放过的, 还说我...
 * iMadper ToT
<vose_> --
<vose_> 我，好委屈
<vose_> 我是ｖｏｓｅ 不是vose_
<vose_> ｖｏｓｅ_也是一个机器人
<vose`> ....
<October21> iMadper: 你好有爱啊
<iMadper> October21:  啥?
<dnf> vose_, 
<vose_> dnf: 嘛？
<October21> iMadper: 对机器人都
<iMadper> October21: 会写bot不? 写个, 有人问: 有人吗? 没人吗? 怎么没人说话? 想问个问题 之类的话, 就给他回复, 让他好好提问.
<vose_> 为什么我名字有个下划线啊
<iMadper> October21: 我对机器人没想法. 是 vose_ 要!
<vose_> vose_是个机器人
<October21> iMadper: 你是高手怎么把我小白想成高手
<iMadper> October21: 随便的客户端都支持写bot了
<October21> irssi的perl我不会
<October21> vose_: /nick vose
<October21> iMadper: 中午不休息
<vose_> 没用
<vose_> 似乎是因为昨天我注册了的原因？
<October21> 你现在用什么客户端?
<October21> 是的
<vose_> ｉｒｓｓｉ
<October21> 系统识别重名啦
<vose_>  /login ?
<October21> 你查一下命令 密码
<vose_>  man ?
<October21> web
<October21> search!
<vose_> --
<vose_> 我已经切过去ｈｅｌｐ了
<vose_> 看看有木有
<iMadper> October21: 说句  有人吗  来测试一下
<October21> en
<iMadper> 说呀...
<iMadper> ...................
<October21> ibus wei le
<iMadper> October21: ...
<October21> iMadper: what's up?
<madper> 有人吗
<^k^> madper, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<vose_> 哈哈～
<October21> iMadper: how to test you bot
 * iMadper 没执行....
<iMadper> October21: 我自己来就好了...
<October21> iMadper: where is you bot?
<vose_> e
<October21> iMadper: 
<October21> iMadper: ???
<iMadper> October21: 先去实验室. 晚上在说...
<October21> iMadper: ou
<October21> iMadper: 886
<iMadper> bye
<vose_> You are already logged in as vose.
<vose_> 貌似登陆成功，可是这名字
<iOpera> iMadper: 你这是？养bot?
<vose_> --
<vose_> 还是不行
<vose_> 退了再来
<iOpera> vose_: 你这死家伙，登陆了2次，估计是一个僵尸进程在。
<iOpera> lol
<vose_> iOpera: 你是 ｉｍａｄｐｅｒ 么？
<iOpera> 不是
<vose_> 我先退出哈，我要ｖｏｓｅ不要ｖｏｓｅ_
<vose_> 哦，那你们是基友么？
<iOpera> 系统重启。就没尾巴了
<vose> 我回来了
<vose> 哈哈后哈哈
<vose> 哈哈哈哈后
<vose> 哈哈哈哈哈哈～～
<vose> help万岁！
<vose> 没人？
<tiao> 至于么你
<vose> 我进错频道了？
<tiao> 强迫症？。。。
<vose> --
<vose> 这个名字从ｑｑ开始一直使用
<vose> 重来没丢过
<vose> 从来
<vose> 而且vose_是机器人它喜欢 ^k^ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次开机都提示检测到一个系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420674 每次开机都提示检测到一个系统问题，问是否报告，点击报告以后没完没了出各种菜单，不停循环。点击取消啥事没有。当然不出现是最好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 caochaoxue — 2013-04-16 13:15
<vose> 202.100.4.9 是个什么服务器？
<^k^> vose, 202.100.4.9 陕西省西安市 电信
<vose> 哇～～～
<vipzrx> 1.2.3.4
<vose> 利害
<vose> 厉害
<vipzrx> 1.2.3.4 是个什么服务器？
<^k^> vipzrx, 1.2.3.4 澳大利亚
<vose> cool
<^k^> vipzrx, 1.2.3.4 澳大利亚
<tiao> 。。。。
<vose> 192.168.0.1
<tiao> 。。。
<^k^> vose, 192.168.0.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<vose> weather
<tiao> time
<tiao> date
<vose> ^k^: -weather 
<tiao> -time
<vose> ^k^: time
<vose> ^k^: 调戏
<vose> 会不会被我们玩儿坏啊
<tiao> 。。。不会吧
<vose> ...
<vose> irc.freenode.com
<vose> 174.143.119.91
<^k^> vose, 174.143.119.91 美国 德克萨斯州圣安东尼奥市Rackspace Hosting公司
<vose> 厉害…………
<vose> 110.45.151.53
<tiao> 它还能干点别的什么吗
<^k^> vose, 110.45.151.53 韩国
<vose> 布吉岛
<tiao> 11.11.11.11
<dnf> qq2013新春版
<^k^> tiao, 11.11.11.11 美国 DoD网络信息中心
<tiao> 11.11.11.256
<^k^> tiao, 11.11.11.256 美国 DoD网络信息中心
<tiao> 11.11.11.257
<vose> tiao: 这是什么 
<^k^> tiao, 11.11.11.257 美国 DoD网络信息中心
<tiao> 这不是坑爹了么
<vose> 124.90.3.119
<^k^> vose, 124.90.3.119 浙江省杭州市 联通
<vose> tiao: 你的ｉｐ哈
<iOpera> 额。 这家伙发傻了。
<iOpera> 别玩bot。被踢的。
<vose> 为什么，会被搞坏么？
<tiao> ...
<vose> 为什么我ping time=350 ms
<vose> 没被 quit 呢
<tiao> 防火墙没过滤ping吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃说那个preview自动generate有文档不？ 俺这不管用呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 呃 不知道, 我当时看output提示装的, 一个ruby inotify的gem, 具体忘了
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，原来还有依赖。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去看看。
<imtxc> iMadper, 擦
<imtxc> iMadper, 刚才遇到真正的大壕了
<imtxc> iMadper, 收我的胆放的这哥们...  丫大奔里面一堆hifi设备  D50 尔放  701 啥的, 我看兜兜里面现金就10W+.... 想不通丫干嘛买这么吊丝的东西....
<iOpera> imtxc: 土老板嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<roylez> iOpera: 基神
<roylez> iMadper: 基渣
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<imtxc> iOpera, 有可能,就是没理解丫为嘛不去买好的放...
<Anonymou_> 谁知道irc 机器人怎么玩的
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<Anonymou_> 谁知道irc 机器人怎么玩的
<imtxc> gfrog, 谁让你写那么多的, generate 慢不能怪别人
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，写得多还是错嘛。 
<gfrog> imtxc: 都10年了。。
 * gfrog 人僧啊，才有几个十年
<iOpera> roylez: ...
<imtxc> gfrog, 看看基席,才几篇
<gfrog> imtxc: 我发blog刷存在感。
<gfrog> imtxc: 反正我的blog也没几个人看。
<imtxc> gfrog, 以后每天发一部经典种子, 订阅数就上去了.
<imtxc> gfrog, 乃也搬到 octopress 了?
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃给我提供片源？
<iOpera> gfrog: 提供magnet嘛。笨
<imtxc> gfrog, 和 iMadper 合作啊
 * iOpera 坐等嘎嘛的悬赏金额达到10w
<iOpera> imtxc: 然后我们对半分
<adam8157> iOpera: imtxc 分三份
<imtxc> iOpera, 好的, 多卖几个噶蟆咱就可以买大奥了
<iOpera> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 壕啊, 还大奥
<iOpera> 那24w的那啥牌子去了。
<imtxc> adam8157, 卖了 gfrog 之后才考虑
<imtxc> adam8157, 给你分一份就不够买了.
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
 * gfrog 乃们都是坏人
<roylez> imtxc: 写啥？
<imtxc> bluezd, 不路万岁
<imtxc> roylez, 写你一天的风花雪月啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸
<roylez> imtxc: 我每天都在认真工作啊
<imtxc> roylez, 你跟别人老婆出去的那个下午,就可以写一篇
<bluezd> imtxc: ...
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子
<bluezd> adam8157: 早啊
<imtxc> roylez, 乃不能否认
<adam8157> bluezd: 早啊
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 壕不撸
 * vose 睡觉
 * vose 回来了
<vose> soga…………
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问，Ubuntu 下可以使用 USB 麦克风吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420676 我在亚马逊上找到了一款罗技的耳麦，但是它是 USB 接口的，我不知道在 Ubuntu 下能不能用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-04-16 14:15
<bluezd> gfrog_working: ping
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 嘛？
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 没事儿 ...
<gfrog_working> bluezd: pia飞。
 * adam8157 围观
<feiyin> 发现这里说话的蛮多的嘛 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|wth
<feiyin> ？
<roylez> palomino|wth: 破马|玩桃花
<adam8157> palomino|wth: 破马|外套花
<feiyin> 啥叫婆马？
<vose> ddc send 是什么发送文件？
 * palomino|wth slaps roylez with adam8157 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|wth
 * vose 
<adam8157> palomino|wth: 破马|望天哗
<feiyin> 说的啥呀
<vose> 看不懂+1
<roylez> palomino|wth: 破马|望蹄嚎
<adam8157> 看不懂+1
<feiyin> ........
 * palomino|wth slaps roylez with adam8157 again
<vose> feiyin: 我试试ddc哈
<feiyin> ddc ?
<adam8157> palomino|wth: 破马|卧添X
<vose> dcc
 * imtxc momo palomino|wth 破马|无头发
<vose> ...
<palomino|wth> = =
<feiyin> dcc是什么 
<vose> 就是不知到才试试嘛～
<imtxc> vose, 你有你的女朋友的照片的话, DCC 给我我帮忙测试
<adam8157> bancage: 侬竟然来了
<vose> imtxc: 不给
 * vose 哼哼～
<bancage> adam8157: 你不是在北京吗  侬什么侬啊～
<imtxc> vose, 那这个频道里面没人会帮你测试的
<adam8157> bancage: 恁
 * vose 哼，我和 feiyin 已经开搞了
<bancage> adam8157: 几天不见 你好像变萌了呀～
 * adam8157 截屏
<adam8157> bancage: 一直很萌
<bancage> 好吧
<vose> 很萌？是么，来摸摸头…………
 * bluezd 什么情况？
<cfy> ....
 * bluezd 基情四射啊
<feiyin> 。。
<vose>  /wc 这个命令…………
<feiyin> ｗｃ　这个是啥　
<feiyin> 干啥的　？　
<vose> 退出房间吧……
<feiyin> 这个是退出的 ？
<vose> 恩
<feiyin> 这个能发表情不？
 * adam8157 afk
<vose>  /part 也是退出
<thanatoid> python2 .emacs.d/ibus-el-0.3.2/ibus-el-agent 
<thanatoid> Traceback (most recent call last):
<thanatoid>   File ".emacs.d/ibus-el-0.3.2/ibus-el-agent", line 93, in <module>
<thanatoid>     import ibus
<thanatoid>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ibus/__init__.py", line 28, in <module>
<thanatoid>     from attribute import *
<thanatoid>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ibus/attribute.py", line 40, in <module>
<thanatoid>     import dbus
<^k^> thanatoid:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<feiyin> 啥
<vose> 不知道/part和/wc有什么区别
<feiyin> 哦 
<vose> +b 好像是ban？
<feiyin> set mode -q  是啥意思？ 
<vose> 可以说话的意思 好像
<cfy> roylez: 席席是op了？ cc adam8157 
<feiyin> 这个命令还挺好玩的 ...... 
<vose> 刚才不是被 ^K^禁言了么
<vose> 为什么叫 roylez 主席？
<imtxc> ////
<imtxc> ......
<vose> kick……………… 噗 哈哈哈哈哈
<vose> imtxc: 你干嘛了？
<imtxc> freeflying,  不开心 cc roylez 
<roylez> imtxc: 为啥？
<imtxc> vose, 我揭露了这个频道的管理层里面一些不为人知的风花雪月的实情
<imtxc> roylez, 没帽子  不安全  不开心
<feiyin> 什么实情？
<vose> imtxc: 说说嘛～～我们不知道呐
<imtxc> vose, 不可说,说了就被ban 了
<vipzrx> export MANIFEST_REPO=`echo git://android.git.linaro.org/platform/manifest.git | sed 's/\/\/.*-bot@/\/\/'"${LINARO_ANDROID_ACCESS_ID}"'@/'`  这里面的sed 是什么个逻辑？
<vipzrx> echo git://android.git.linaro.org/platform/manifest.git | sed 's/\/\/.*-bot@/\/\/'"${LINARO_ANDROID_ACCESS_ID}"'@/'
<vose> 正则？
<vose> 好高深的样子
<vipzrx> vose: 一起看看
<vipzrx> sed 's/\/\/.*-bot@/\/\/'"${LINARO_ANDROID_ACCESS_ID}"'@/' 这个怎么段句
<vose> vipzrx: 我不懂正则
<vose> vipzrx: 只知道一个 | grep
<vose> vipzrx: 还是别人教的……Orz
<vipzrx> 好吧
<vipzrx> 怎么没人说话了，是不是我不该问这种问题？
<vose> 0.0
<cfy> iMadper: 大师早
<missu> 
<vose> :1
<vose> kill = ban?
<imtxc> vose, kill 是你把别人电话挂了, ban 是你把pao 友的电话加黑名单了.
<vose> imtxc: 那么kill和kick有什么区别？
<imtxc> vose, 我看成 kick 了
<vose> ..
<imtxc> vose, 那些NB的命令咱们没必要了解
<vose> :/admin
<vose> :/stats 0
<vose> imtxc: o 那我继续看其它的
<imtxc> vose, 你需要做的,只是学会在被踢之后 /join 就好了
<vose> 这个…………
<vose> imtxc: 这个会
<vose> imtxc: 现在倒是想用remote提示比如imtxc上线了什么的
<maven> 不知道被踢是什么样子的
<vose> maven: 你骂一句话试试
<vose> 123.89.168.116
<^k^> vose, 123.89.168.116 广东省深圳市 铁通
<vose> 123.89.186.116
<^k^> vose, 123.89.186.116 广东省深圳市 铁通
<vose> 你们用ubuntu one 么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问Ubuntu下CPU温度为什么特别高？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420679 如果需要问其他什么，请告诉我命令我去看看！ 在win7下温度比较低，至少手摸起来不烫。lin一开机就烫死了。同样BOINC（云计算）开着一个核，30%时间，win就不烫，lin就很烫，据说是驱动的 …
<lonelybyte> 不喜欢ubuntu了，早就改用fedora了
<rtpress> 有要买减肥药的么？
<rtpress> p57.jianke.com
<vose> ......
<alvin_rxg> Title: 超级p57官网-超级p57减肥，P57减肥效果怎么样，南非超级p57，湖南卫视李湘热荐超级p57，月瘦30斤你也可以 (@ jianke.com)
<vose> 广告？
<vose> 这也行？
<rtpress> NONONO
<maven> 1.1.1.1
<^k^> maven, 1.1.1.1 澳大利亚
<maven> 8.8.8.8
<maven> 我靠 果然是机器人啊
<^k^> maven, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<vose> maven: 别玩儿多了，玩多了要坏
<maven> 202.101.172.35
<^k^> maven, 202.101.172.35 浙江省杭州市 电信
<imtxc> freeflying, roylez  adam8157 有人发广告你们都不ban 
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没有op 你别找我
<rtpress> 我没发广告！！！
<vose>  怎么了？
<imtxc> ....
 * vose away
<vose> 。
<yunfan> adam8157: 有没有中文的tts 在linux上可用的
<vose> yunfan: tts 是什么
<adam8157> yunfan: espeak
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道支不支持中文
<yunfan> vose: 就是语音合成
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 
<vose> yunfan: o
<vose> yunfan: 云帆？
<yunfan> adam8157: 可汗学院那个视频 要是可以把他音轨分离出来 把中文字幕用tts软件弄出声音来 插回原视频 就比较适合中国用户了
<yunfan> vose: 恩 找我何事?
<vose> yunfan: 保罗主机？
<yunfan> vose: 啥？？
<vose> yunfan: 没什么，我在一个qq群也认识一个yunfan我以为你们是一个人……
<imtxc> onlylove, yunfan 早
 * vose 有基情！！！
<yunfan> vose: 字母重名的几率太高了 下次记得带脑子来频道
<vose> yunfan: --
<imtxc> yunfan, linode 密码泄漏的事情没有波及到你吧
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 嵌入式图形界面用哪个好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420681 我以前在X86平台上用过GTK+2.0，但是一直不会移植到嵌入式Linux中。有看到说NanoGTK适合嵌入式Linux图形开发。 那有哪位给帮忙讲解一下：NanoGTK，GTK+，GTKmm各自的优缺点啊。 我一直困扰在到底使用哪种GTK开发包 …
<yunfan> imtxc: 我不知道 我看到那新闻了 懒得去看 波及到在说
<imtxc> yunfan, 信用卡被刷就麻烦了
<imtxc> 其实我是想问如果卡被盗刷了之后 是自己找银行或者报警呢,还是等者出帐单了让银行报警? cc yunfan adam8157 roylez MeaCu1pa iOpera 
<yunfan> imtxc: 我的信用卡刚好到期 正装备打电话给广发催新卡
<imtxc> 要使找到卡面漂亮的信用卡,我就申请一张并且开通使用....
<iOpera> imtxc: 印几个裸女的，你就办？
<vose> window hide
<adam8157> imtxc: 找银行
<rtpress> 我看不懂英语以为在这里能看的懂，结果还是看不懂你们在聊什么
<yunfan> imtxc: 有的 我记得哪个银行跟腾讯还是什么合作 可以印一些好玩的图案的
<yunfan> adam8157: espeak默认不带chinese的数据 额
<imtxc> ...
<ppc_echo> :-D
<vose> 额
<vose_> hi～
<vose_> 真神奇
<vose> 你好
<^k^> vose_, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<wuyun> 好神奇
<vose_> 是hi？
<vose_> hi
<vose_> hi～
<^k^> vose_, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<vose_> 。。。
<^k^> vose_, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<ppc_echo> 什么情况
<vose> 貌似我又发现了一个机器人命令
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 右键菜单“发送到其它电脑”配置失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420682 我想在局域网中的一台电脑中一个文件上，右键弹出“发送到其它电脑”菜单，点这个菜单后，文件就发到指定的电脑，我按照下面这个教程的第二种方法做了，但不成功： http://www.linuxdiyf.com …
<yunfan> 这些 tts太坑爹了 就是把文字映射到语音上
<yunfan> 我还以为至少有分词
<nyfair> 召唤脚本君，求脚本
<nyfair> 批量删除所有当前目录下文件的前64字节，然后把65-68字节替换成OggS，最后再把文件扩展名改成ogg
<vose> ..真高端
<adam8157> nyfair: 这个用dd很简单吧
<nyfair> adam8157: dd是什么？
<MeaCu1pa> dd 或者 tail也可以
<adam8157> nyfair: ... 妹子你开玩笑啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 我装linux是为了wine一些win98游戏玩，怎么可能熟悉linux命令？
<adam8157> nyfair: 好吧... dd是个命令
<nyfair> 求一行dd脚本
<iOpera> nyfair: rename 全正则。去搞吧。
<nyfair> dd if=xxoo.abc of=xxoo.ogg bs=64 skip=1,这样？
<iOpera> oops
<nyfair> 另外这是binary file，不是文本文件
<iOpera> libtorrent真好。
<iOpera> nyfair: 你是改文件内容？
<nyfair> iOpera: 嗯
<iOpera> 会啥脚本不
<nyfair> iOpera: lua python ruby javascript，用这些就无聊了啊，求一行命令解决
<iOpera> 62.212.65.172 
<^k^> iOpera, 62.212.65.172 荷兰 阿姆斯特丹LeaseWeb IDC
<iOpera> nyfair: 这么多，那问啥。自己写
<CyrusYzGTt> 8.8.8.8
<iOpera> 一行可不是想一行就一行的。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<nyfair> iOpera: 那不用一行，就用linux自带的那些命令吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天上午手贱，更新了一下，结果系统出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420683 我以为ubuntu更新不会有什么问题的。结果今天更新后提示要重启，我点击重启。结果重启开机的时候卡在了进入bios的界面。我按住电源键，强行关机，然后去午睡了。 今天下午再 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQzMTAyNTU2.html
<yunfan> nyfair: 你要求真多 能完成不就行了 何况你这个需求可以压缩成把原文件前68字节替换成OggS就行了
<yunfan> 原始需求太罗嗦 
<onlylove> wine一些win98……直接虚拟机里面搞个98不就是了
<nyfair> yunfan: 嘛嘛，我语文老师死得早
<iOpera> 这估计是搞a片加密。去掉文件头。
<yunfan> 现在a片还没开始用ogg吧
<yunfan> OggS 应该是 Ogg Streaming的意思吧
<adam8157> 晚上想吃甜的, 汤圆还是McDonald呢
<vose> ad
<vose> adam8157: 吃汤圆
<iOpera> 就一说。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 吃白糖
<nyfair> 就是magic number而已，用得着这么讲究么
<iOpera> 三月三，白糖煮蛋蛋
<iOpera> 2.xM
 * adam8157 哈哈 http://news.163.com/13/0416/15/8SJFPKDS00011229.html
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 壕基铛咱去望京蹭猴总 freeflying 饭去吧。听说那边有家海鲜馆子很给力。
<yunfan> adam8157: 试了科大讯飞的在线接口 真不错 把开源的甩开一条街了
<yunfan> http://open.voicecloud.cn/tts.php?category=dHRzX3Zpdmk%3D  这个
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 语音云开放平台_开放语音合成、语音识别、语音搜索、声纹识别等语音技术_免费快速开发移动互联网语音应用
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 走着
<imtxc> adam8157, 那个里面扣的是法海么
<adam8157> yunfan: 这种东西必须是商业的比开源实现好很多倍
<imtxc> nyfair, 文件很多? 我只会用 vim  改..
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过还是听出来有些东西没加进去 比如他只是分词了 但是对不同的词在句子中不同位置的发音还是没诶考虑
<imtxc> nyfair, 删的话 dd skip=1 bs=64 不就好了么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu 10.10 现在还想升级怎么整啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420687 开发商给提供的光盘，ubuntu10.10的系统，预装了好多开发工具，想给系统升升级，怎么整啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 东曦曦 — 2013-04-16 16:45
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 问个有关btrfs链接的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420689 我知道，可以把btrfs上的一个subvolume挂载为linux的根目录，从而实现在一个btrfs分区上安装多个linux系统。 我的问题是能否跨subvolume创建链接，比如： 一个btrfs分区上有两个subvolume: linux1和linux2 能否在linux2 …
<nyfair> 商业的比开源好现阶段不是必然的么？开源和共产差不多，自己都没实现共产的劳动人民写出来的开源代码能好到哪里去？
<nyfair> 话说这个讯飞语音比起谷歌翻译朗读姐如何？
<jusss> nyfair: 大妈好
<yunfan> nyfair: 那要看是谁开源的
<yunfan> nyfair: 你可以去试试比较下
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7 ubuntu 安装启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420691 我用 UltraISO（12.04 LTS） 把 ubuntu 写进u盘，然后在win7（存在100m系统保留分区） 下 删除了个分区（30g，ntfs格式）。 u盘 启动 将 系统安装在这个空闲分区（安装过程准确无误）。 用easyBCD 添加ubuntu grub2引导。 …
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 啧啧，奢靡啊
 * iMadper 回来了. 
<adam8157> iMadper: poor thing
<bluezd> adam8157: 还不下班？　以前这个点你早走了
<adam8157> bluezd: 还没想好晚上吃啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 下面
<bluezd> 意大利面
 * adam8157 冰箱里有肉没菜, 又没想好吃什么菜
<onlylove> 神在不
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥?
<adam8157> 所以要么吃汤圆要么吃mcdonald了
<adam8157> iMadper: any news?
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 今天他们那肯定有人，门房儿不能走太早，哈哈。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ^
<iMadper> adam8157: no.
<onlylove> 好吧，神不在，我自己向办法
<bluezd> iMadper: any news ?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 壕基铛来澎湖湾吧。
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 澎湖湾吃啥？
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 晚饭呗
<iMadper> bluezd: no...
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥
<bluezd> gfrog: 求推荐
<gfrog> bluezd: 猪肉饭，鸡肉饭。
<bluezd> adam8157: 求推荐
 * imtxc 求推荐
<adam8157> bluezd: mcdonald
<bluezd> adam8157: 吃不起
<adam8157> bluezd: 扯吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 待会煲仔饭去？ 或者澎湖湾大排饭？
 * iMadper 目击
<bluezd> gfrog: 煲仔饭是哪家？
<gfrog> bluezd: 米粉儿
<iMadper> bluezd: 桂林米粉. 
<iMadper> bluezd: 不过那家实际上用的是蒸饭.
<bluezd> iMadper: 哦，去过，那家挺好吃的
<iMadper> bluezd: 好吃?!
<iMadper> bluezd: 那货就不该叫做煲仔饭...
<adam8157> 去小吊梨汤吃乳酪鱼
<iMadper> adam8157: 有钱!
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃不饱。
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃过来请我们风波庄口水鱼吧。
<adam8157> 去风波庄吃大力丸
<bluezd> iMadper: 我只吃过几次，没吃过米粉
<iMadper> bluezd: 恩, 他家的煲仔饭貌似我们组人也喜欢...
<bluezd> adam8157: 蚂蚁大力丸
<iMadper> bluezd: 蚁力神?
 * iMadper 目击!
<bluezd> iMadper: 一看你就吃过
<iMadper> bluezd: 得了吧. 谁用谁知道!
 * iMadper lol
 * bluezd lol
<iMadper> bluezd: 你看谁每天都在锻炼基肉?
<bluezd> iMadper: 哦，知道了，谁用谁知道啊！
 * iMadper 开心了这回. 
 * adam8157 汤圆好了, 走了, bye
<iMadper> bye
 * gfrog afk
 * imtxc 吃啥捏?
<imtxc> 红烧的还是香辣的
<dnf> all,今天好热！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级12.10,各种问题，Dash中图标问题啊、 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420694 今天把12.04升级到12.10,等了半天才升级完，但是当打开Dash页面，傻眼了 、 图标有大的有小的 ，没有限制了， 在网上找了找也没好的解决办法，来此问问各位，可以解决否？ 触摸板 …
<dnf> cd这个命令，可以从哪里得到帮助文档
<dnf> imtxc, 
<dnf> iMadper, 
<dnf> jusss,
<iMadper> 问了问题就走, 这都什么毛病...
<lucky_> gtalk怎么玩？
<iMadper> lucky_: 注册gmail了嘛?
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦, 对了, 你赖账...
<lucky_> iMadper: 我不知道我注册了没有
<lucky_> iMadper: 我怎么会赖账呢
<lucky_> 我等的了google的网页哎
<lucky_> 登
<iMadper> lucky_: 恩, 用pidgin可以登陆gtalk.
<iMadper> lucky_: 网页版本的很不稳定. 几分钟一掉线.
<lucky_> 我试试pidgin
<iMadper> lucky_: 恩. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端用什么命令，调出亮度图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420699 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-16 18:45
<iMadper> imtxc: 在宿舍待太久了... 三周没刮过胡子了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 上周五一个妹子来找我, 我都是带着胡子下去的. 今天无意中看到镜子里的自己, 太仓老了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 唉, 形象呀, 形象. 
<lucky_> pidgin貌似半天没打开
<October21> hello lucky_ 
<lucky_> October21: hello
<October21> lucky_: 那个学校啊？
<lucky_> October21: 干嘛？
<October21> lucky_: 感冒了，无聊在寝室
<iMadper> lucky_: 怎么会? 
<iMadper> lucky_: 从命令行打开?
<lucky_> October21: 你大几了啊？
<lucky_> iMadper: 不是
<October21> lucky_: 三
<lucky_> iMadper: 我点图标打开的
<lucky_> 等了半天
<lucky_> October21: 什么学校的啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: 你之前有打开过吗?
<lucky_> iMadper: 必须的
<October21> lucky_: 我有点无地自容
<lucky_> October21: 干嘛？
<lucky_> October21: 难道比我学校还差？
<iMadper> lucky_: 有可能是你配置了某个协议, 然后那个协议连不上了
<lucky_> iMadper: maybe
<iMadper> lucky_: 或者他最小化了...
<iMadper> lucky_: 在tray上买你.
<iMadper> lucky_: 在tray上面.   ... 破输入法
<October22> lucky_: 不好意思，联通的网不稳定，掉了
<lucky_> iMadper: tray？
<lucky_> October22: 。。。
<October22> 没IPv6啊,伤不起
<October22> iMadper: bot 怎么样了啊？
<iMadper> October22: 刚回来. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 系统托盘. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 一般就在任务栏附近吧? 但是也不好说. unity太怪了.
<October22> 你耍什么外语啊
 * iMadper 好困... 
<iMadper> October22: 因为没有太好的翻译.
<iMadper> October22: 就跟你也用bot一样. 
<October22> lucky_: 在邮件符号下
<iMadper> October22: 有些名词用英语, 比用中文, 听起来更熟悉一些. 
<lucky_> October22: 是什么样子的？
<October22> lucky_: 信封见过吧
<lucky_> October22: 我知道。我问的是tray是什么样子的？
<iMadper> lucky_: 就是, windows下你打开qq, 右下角多一个qq的图标. 那个区域就是tray
<October22> lucky_: 你点了信封符号后，不就有下拉菜单，里面……
<October22> 有聊天项
<lucky_> 我信封下面有pidgin。但是点了之后我dock上的图标跳了跳，然后什么都没出现
<October22> lucky_: dock上的图标跳了跳说明pidgin已经运行啦
<iMadper> lucky_: 邮件, show buddy list.
<October22> lucky_: 你是女生吗？ 看来是
<lucky_> October22: 可是桌面上什么都没有哎
<iMadper> lucky_: 右键, show buddy list
<lucky_> iMadper: 右键直接是下拉菜单
<iMadper> lucky_: 没有 show buddy list吗?
<abinez> 刚才跑到Ubuntu的英文频道去了
<October22> iMadper: 我说 bot 是因为我不知道 为什么不是 rabot
<iMadper> lucky_: 我的wm没有 tray, 这个我就真没办法帮你试了. 
<iMadper> rabot? 阿拉伯语?
<harshadura> abinez: 嘿嘿，我看到
<abinez> 奇怪了
<lucky_> iMadper: 好给我五毛
 * iMadper 解答问题最热情的, 是 #emacs.
<abinez> 我以前收藏的Ubuntu-cn不见了
<October22> iMadper: 你还英语 rabot就是机器人
<iMadper> lucky_: 为啥给你五毛?
<iMadper> October22: 查查字典去, 孩子. 
<October22> 她自己弄出来了？
<abinez> 一登录就跑到英文频道去了
<iMadper> October22: 你还英语   这四个字是在喷我?   你查的什么字典, rabot是机器人?
<lucky_> iMadper: 回答不上来，当然要罚五毛拉
<October22> iMadper: 没怎么用，我也疑惑了
<iMadper> October22: 那叫robot, 孩子. 
<October22> iMadper: 你多大了？
<lucky_> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> lucky_: 那不行, 我不能亏本儿呀.
<October22> lucky_: 你也是，不能有点探索精神
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 宏基双线卡安装bumblebee后 optirun 程序死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420708 直接黑屏然后就卡死了 只有强制关机，查看相关问题解决方案都没找到，希望大虾告诉下怎么整 统计信息: 发表于 由 WxcTurn — 2013-04-16 19:10
<iMadper> October22: 管太多了吧. 我说个tray你也喷, 我说rabot不是英语你也喷. 
<mk3548208> robot又来了
<October22> lucky_: 一点小事就找 iMadper 
 * iMadper 我赚五毛钱而已... 要不要处处针对我呀...
<lucky_> October22: lol
<October22> iMadper: 我没喷，只是觉得你跟小白讲什么tray，我以前也是慢慢才懂
<October22> iMadper: 我的五毛你不要！
<iMadper> October22: 你愿意多解释一句, 你可以跟她多说一次, 别评论我的行为. ok?
<iMadper> October22: 我连说话风格都要符合你要求?
<October22> iMadper: 我刚才是真的想问你多大？
<lucky_> 你们别吵其来了哈
<October22> iMadper: 我不是这个意思，只是你跟谁讲tray，别人也不一定懂啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 一天的好心情...
<October22> iMadper: 我只是凑热闹
<iMadper> October22: 你觉得他不懂, 可以跟她解释. 不用说我在 `耍英语`. 
<iMadper> October22: 对不对?
<October22> iMadper: 你怎么这认真
<lucky_> iMadper: take it easy
<iMadper> ok, 我错了, 我太认真了.
<October22> iMadper: 我感冒了，在寝室无聊 才惹怒了你
<lucky_> 装了gtalk的插件
<iMadper> lucky_: gtalk不用插件吧.. xmpp就行了, 默认有~
<lucky_> iMadper: 那个什么视频语音插件
<October22> skype
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦, 那个是给网页版本用的~
<iMadper> lucky_: 挺好的. 我也装了. 不过没有妹子可以视频... 囧TZ
<lucky_> iMadper: orz
<October22> iMadper: 问一个问题，怎么我刚才退出后变为22啊
<October22> iMadper: 别人是加"_"
<October22> iMadper: 求助！！！
<iMadper> October22: 不知道. 客户端相关的吧.
<October22> iMadper: 我刚查过，october21不是我
 * iMadper /topic
<October22> iMadper: October21 IP为襄樊，我不再那里啊
<October22> iMadper: 我不会变肉鸡吧？
<iMadper> October22: 你去跟 October21说话, 问问他不就行了. 问我, 我怎么会知道?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo netstat -atnp | nl 输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420709 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo netstat -atnp | nl sudo： 无法解析主机：ubuntu 1激活Internet连接 (服务器和已建立连接的) 2Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State PID/Program name 3tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:53 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 5696/dnsmasq 4tcp 0 0 127.0 …
<October22> iMadper: 你分析下吗？
<iMadper> October22: 不会.
<feiyin> 下午好 
<feiyin> :-D
<October21> iMadper: 正常啦
<October21> iMadper: 刚才很诡异啊
<lucky_> iMadper: gtalk原来必须要gmail啊
<iMadper> lucky_: gtalk
<iMadper> lucky_: gtalk用的gmail帐号.
<October21> iMadper: 我一直担心自己成为别人的试验品，这里基本没人用linux
<lucky_> iMadper: 那我不用了，不想注册另一个邮箱
<October21> iMadper: gmail需要三月等一次吗?
<October21> lucky_: 用skype吧
<iMadper> October21: 这里基本没有人用linux?
<iMadper> lucky_: :-)
<October21> lucky_: 我这里
<October21> iMadper: 我这里，所以才担心成肉鸡
<jiero> Ubuntu现在真的人气无了。。。
<jiero> 感觉中国Ubuntu人气极度下滑。
<lucky_> October21: 我一直都用skype
<October21> lucky_: linux下也有啊
<October21> lucky_: 软件中心有
<lucky_> 哦
<jiero> windows版本的skype 真垃圾。。。
<lucky_> October21: i know
<jiero> 就和 windows live messenger 一样。
<jiero> 垃圾。
<October21> lucky_: 其实我装了没用过
<lucky_> jiero: 是国内版的垃圾
<iMadper> linux版本的skype也够垃圾的
<iMadper> 不能原生支持oss.
<jiero> lucky_: 都一样。
<October21> iMadper: 微软给linux用就很怪
<iMadper> October21: 微软一直很支持linux的.
<jiero> lucky_: skype 和 live messenger 都不停的换界面布局。让我父母无从下手
<October21> jiero: 你给换一个呗
 * jiero 当年彻底的被微软hotmail界面搞糊涂之后。。。就再也不碰微软的界面了。。。明白微软就是垃圾。。。
<jiero> October21: 怎么换？
<October21> jiero: 不升级可以吗？
<iMadper> jiero: gmail界面也经历了几次反人类的变革. 我还在这个房间帮人找过gmail的转发按钮呢~ lol~
 * jiero 也明白微软换界面的理由：可以不断的换广告位置。
<jiero> iMadper: 这次gmail的。就是反人类，不过我固定了。
<jiero> iMadper: 它们只在意你的广告点击率。
<October21> jiero: 我还没来得及用，就拥抱linux啦
<jiero> iMadper: 其实微软是比google更大的广告商
<jiero> iMadper: 整个windows里到处都是广告
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 对了, 裸姐, 你知道怎么确定介词吗? 
<jiero> iMadper: 介词是什么
<iMadper> jiero: 比如我说: I have reprodeced it ** kernel-2.32
<iMadper> jie
<jiero> iMadper:  learn it, Don't Make Yourselves THINK.
<iMadper> jiero: **那里用in/还是under/还是with?
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在总是觉得这三个都很顺口...
<jiero> iMadper: 那就都可以
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<October21> iMadper: 找个模子嘛
<jiero> iMadper: 别在意细节，除非明显歧义。
<iMadper> jiero: ok!
<iMadper> October21: ??
<October21> iMadper: ??
<jiero> iMadper: 你可以google，看统计
<jiero> iMadper: 用 “”
<jiero> iMadper: 我的话就习惯用 using
<iMadper> jiero: 不是, 上次我给一个开发写邮件, 发现我一封邮件里, 三个用法都出现了.... with用的次数最多...
<jiero> iMadper: 因为因为。
<iMadper> jiero: 然后我才纠结的... 本来我就不管了. 
<jiero> iMadper: 要求写论文不要重复使用同一个词。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 如果他当时也是这样被要求的，那么就是了。
<iMadper> jiero: ....... 好吧....
<iMadper> jiero: looooool~
<lucky_> 刚刚在贴吧看有人说unity慢
<iMadper> lucky_: 效果多的wm, 都会慢.
<iMadper> lucky_: 精简的wm, 又麻烦.
 * iMadper 抄别人的配置除外.
<lucky_> iMadper: unity效果多吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 挺多的了~ 
<lucky_> iMadper: soga
<iMadper> lucky_: 我现在用的, 连背景都没设置.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我问你，底噪是啥东西，怎么能听出来，有影响么
<lucky_> iMadper: 你现在不是用win7吗？
<iMadper> onlylove: 低噪, 比较大的时候, 有点儿像粉红噪音或者白噪音之类的. 用一些低阻高敏的耳机就能听出来. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 还是有影响的. 不过可以用飞机头解决. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是说烂耳机听不出了
<onlylove> iMadper: 飞机头？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是烂, 只要阻抗低, 灵敏度高, 就能听出来. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 电阻线.
<onlylove> 阻抗高点就没问题了吧
<iMadper> lucky_: 偶尔也用linux.
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 灵敏度没办法了
<iMadper> onlylove: 灵敏度, 得看你的耳机的灵敏度了. 我不是很了解电气参数.
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道这东西也能搞？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不了解~ 你得找学物理/电子的了~
<iMadper> onlylove: :-)
<onlylove> iMadper: 刚买了张CD，有人说第三轨有底噪，我米有听出来
<onlylove> iMadper: 感觉挺正常的
<lucky_> iMadper: soga
<iMadper> onlylove: 没事. 听不出来是好事情~ 不挑食嘛~
<iMadper> onlylove: 听得出来的, 都要费钱了~
<abinez> 在linux下有建筑设计的CAD软件叫什么名字？
<October21> draftsight
<abinez> 不是这个哦
<lucky_> iMadper: 你找到工作了没有啊？
<October21> UG?
<abinez> 一个类似谷歌草图大师的软件
<iMadper> lucky_: 没呀~
<abinez> 可以绘制建筑设计的效果图
<iMadper> lucky_: 所以, 很可能需要管你要债了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 今天的webqq协议貌似改协议了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420711 今天在测试的时候，忽然就获取不到好友列表了，找了一下发现协议有变，不知道各位使用第三方QQ客户端的有没有出现问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ginuerzh — 2013-04-16 19:51
<lucky_> iMadper: 你是你自己养鱼不就可以啦
<iMadper> lucky_: 需要原始资本的...
<iMadper> lucky_: 而且, 我有点儿想转行.
<iMadper> lucky_: 相干it. 不过专业不对口, 基本功不扎实. 
<lucky_> iMadper: 我怎么觉得你专业挺好的呢
<abinez> Sweet Home 3D
<abinez> 找到了
<iMadper> lucky_: 我不喜欢呀.
<abinez> 就是这个软件
<lucky_> iMadper: 你是哪个大学毕业的啊?
<iMadper> lucky_: check msg plz.
<iMadper> lucky_: 看小窗.
<feiyin> topic 里面的imagebin.org  是分享图片的   ？  
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<lucky_> check msg plz
<feiyin> 啥 
<mntcdrommnt> ???
<feiyin> 额  ....  
<mntcdrommnt> /topic
<feiyin> 我说那个分享的都是什么类型的图片 ？ 
<mntcdrommnt> > 我说那个分享的都是什么类型的图片 ？
<feiyin> 你把我的复制了 ... 
<iMadper> feiyin: jpg png都可以
<feiyin> 图片题材呢 ／ 
<feiyin> ？ 
<feiyin> 随便 ？　
<iMadper> feiyin: 随便. 
<mk3548208> \quit
<iMadper> feiyin: play boy is ok.
<^k^> mntcdrommnt, eval return: undefined local variable or method `？' for #<IRC:0x22adfa6c>
<feiyin> ....   没杂明白　　　
<feiyin> :D
<lucky_> 如果想加别的频道要输入什么啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: /join #channel_name
<iMadper> lucky_: 不过中文频道很少了.
<lucky_> 怎么没反应
<iMadper> lucky_: 可能是开多了一个窗口.
<tenzu> gfrog: 问了问别人，轻轨上不能带自行车
<iMadper> lucky_: 你查一下有没有?
<iMadper> tenzu: 折叠自行车可以的.
<lucky_> 查什么？
<tenzu> iMadper: yooooooooo
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼教授好~
<tenzu> iMadper: 折叠的得算大件行李
<gfrog> tenzu: 多谢叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 表客气
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩. 可能把. 不过我见过.
<iMadper> lucky_: 你看看有没有开多一个窗口. 
<tenzu> iMadper: 大件行李多买一张票
<tenzu> gfrog: 多买一张票哟
<iMadper> tenzu: ... OTZ... 好坑钱.
<lucky_> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> lucky_: 不应该. 你刚才输入的什么? 复制过来我看看?
<gfrog> tenzu: 这样子。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 其实不如直接骑过去。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你去饼都吗?
<tenzu> gfrog: 当心把蛋骑碎了
<gfrog> iMadper: 可能去玩
<gfrog> tenzu: 蛋蛋今天吃汤圆去了吧，安好的很。
<iMadper> gfrog: 可以考虑骑过去, 如果你有时间的话. 反正你体力够.
<lucky_> "/jion #channel_ubuntu"
<tenzu> gfrog: 他为啥吃汤圆？
<iMadper> lucky_:  /join #ubuntu   is enough.
<gfrog> tenzu: 蛋蛋是圆的吧。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 骑过去多没劲，城际过去海边看妹子。
<tenzu> gfrog: 也许他是碎蛋联盟的成员
<iMadper> gfrog: 海边... 妹子... 求带!~ lol~
<lucky_> iMadper: 你知道什么好玩的中文频道不？
<iMadper> lucky_: 不知道了... 只知道这里. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 别的频道, 我主要去 kernelnewbies/emacs/archlinux 不是都是英文的
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦, 我还在 #win7
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动问题可以到无忧启动论坛下载Bootice http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376981 各种启动错误主要的是 电脑启动后找不到 ubuntu的分区。 手动用bootice察看可以保证这点不出错的。 下载bootice 链接 http://bbs.wuyou.com/forum.php?mod=view ... a=page%3D1 统计信息: 发表于 由 niumao — 2013-04 …
 * gfrog 闪人。
<lucky_> October21: 怎么才能知道我学校有没有ipv6啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: 我知道你们学校有. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 上次看见过你用ipv6来登录的. 
<boy_> 为什么不能用湖北E信？
<boy_> 求解
<iMadper> 湖北e信是啥?
<lucky_> iMadper: 那次我不在宿舍；不知道宿舍有没有
<October21> 湖北E信结构太强，无法技术替代
<iMadper> lucky_: .
<boy_> 坑啊
<October21> lucky_: 可以察看嘛
<October21> boy_: 你不是能上吗？
<lucky_> October21: 怎么查？
<October21> lucky_: /whois XXX
<October21> 我才不用name哈 iMadper 
<tenzu> limechat到了后台一段时间竟然会断
 * iMadper whois xxx只是查看你在用哪个ip登陆. 不能确定你学校有没有ipv6
<boy_> 我用的电信无线网啊
<iMadper> tenzu: limechat? 是什么? 是不是keeptcpalive设置的太大了?
<October21> iMadper: 只言片语嘛！
<iMadper> October21: 听不懂.
<boy_> boy@boy-Aspire-V5-471G:~$ wine Esurfing_V1.3.1exe
<boy_> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Esurfing_V1.3.1exe"
<tenzu> iMadper: iOS和OSX里的irc客户端
<iMadper> tenzu: 哦, 那就不是这个的问题了
<October21> iMadper: 一部分信息
<tenzu> iMadper: 还是irssi好
<boy_> wine也不行。
<October21> 对啊
<lucky_> iMadper: 那怎么能确定我宿舍有没有？是不是学校有。我宿舍就有啊？
<October21> boy_: 少年，我告诉你了，技术上无解啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席在默默的看书？
<iMadper> lucky_: 等你连上学校的网络的时候, 执行这条命令.
 * slucx 求一个wifi破解密码工具
<iMadper> lucky_: ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<iMadper> slucx: 忘了自己密码了? 可以重置
<slucx> iMadper: 你猜会是这样吗？
<iMadper> slucx: 不是吗?
<slucx> iMadper: 汗
<iMadper> slucx: 难道说你要偷别人家无线用? 不至于吧?
<slucx> iMadper: 嘘
<iMadper> slucx: ??
<tenzu> 我爸都会破密码，我当时彻底跪了
<October21> wep吧？
<iMadper> tenzu: 有些卡王, 内置破解功能~ 淘宝之前有卖的
<lucky_> 我在linux下载东西经常出现乱码有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 因为, 中文编码很混乱. 
<lucky_> iMadper: 有解决办法吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: win下面主要用cp936和他的后续版本. linux下面默认使用utf-8
<iMadper> lucky_: iconv可以帮你转码. 
<tenzu> iMadper: 我爸用的backtrack盘，比我都熟练
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~ 我都没用过bt.
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么操作呢？
<October21> 换密码比破解快吧
<iMadper> lucky_: iconv -f gbk -t utf8 xxx.txt
<tenzu> iMadper: 不过他被人骗着买了个外置网卡，虽然不贵
<iMadper> tenzu: ...不过也很强悍了...
<lucky_> iMadper: 这个只能一个文件一个文件的转吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: iconv -f gbk -t utf8 *.txt 1<> *.txt
<tenzu> iMadper: 那是我第一次见到传说中的蹭网器，附带详细说明书
<iMadper> tenzu: lol~ 膜拜.
<jiero> tenzu 拜拜。
<tenzu> jiero: …
<jiero> roylez 主席看书有什么目的吗？
<lucky_> iMadper: iconv: 未知 79 处的非法输入序列
 * jiero 拜拜 tenzu
<tenzu> jiero: 别啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 说明源文件的编码有问题. (其实很可能是iconv的问题. )
<October21> 命令解压可以解决部分问题
<jiero> tenzu 做做运动身体健康
<tenzu> jiero: 你啥时候再去帝都？
<jiero> tenzu 大概在下个月？
<iMadper> tenzu: 求带大饼! 
<lucky_> iMadper: 貌似linux好多问题哎
 * jiero 发现一件事情啊。Ubuntu 论坛里有 Deepin 区了。
<jiero> 我爸跑上来了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 哦？要去宰阿当壕他们么？
<iMadper> lucky_: 是呀~ 
<tenzu> 我不喜欢deepin
<October21> lucky_: 有些问题是因为不善于解决问题
<iMadper> 同不喜欢deepin
<tenzu> 洗发水王道
<lucky_> October21: 那你知道我的问题怎么解决吗？
<iMadper> tenzu: +1
<lucky_> iMadper: 听你这么说突然对linux没多少好感了
<tenzu> iMadper: 大神来帮我装个洗发水吧
<October21> lucky_: 知道，有人写了教程
<October21> lucky_: 你知道搜索吧？
<iMadper> tenzu: 你没在用?
<iMadper> lucky_: 是呀. 没关系, 用习惯了, 再用windows, 就受不了了. 
<tenzu> iMadper: 目前没有
<iMadper> tenzu: 教授别乱叫我... 我来这里的时候, 你就已经是大神了....
<iMadper> tenzu: 四年前... 你还在新加坡呢...
<lucky_> iMadper: 我用我哥哥的rmbp一段时间用windows就受不了了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu的窗口怎么是这样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420714 　　如果你想让窗口变宽，变高就去手动窗口的边框，当拖到两倍左右你就会发现，窗口部分什么也没有，一片空白，ＸＰ不会出现这种情况，这让人感到太不完美了，竟是这样！怎么解决？ 统计信息:  …
<lucky_> October21: 不擅长
<iMadper> lucky_: 恩. 
<tenzu> iMadper: 我打算过段时间去买个硬盘，装洗发水
<iMadper> tenzu: 行呀, 你要是没装过, 出了问题找我, 我陪你一起查~
<feiyin> 中文频道奇少阿　...   
<October21> lucky_: 那你想玩linx就得搜索，没多少人喜欢想 iMadper 那样数五毛
<October21> tenzu: 洗发水 ？
<lucky_> iMadper: 不过现在没的选了
<tenzu> iMadper: 装过，不过现在用命令就不会了
<tenzu> October21: 神说是洗发水，那就是洗发水
<lucky_> October21: 貌似有点累
<October21> lucky_: 你选伸手？
<iMadper> lucky_: 是呀. 
<iMadper> tenzu: ok, 没问题~
 * iMadper 帮助老水神, 是我的荣幸. 
<lucky_> October21: 我的意思是现在只能选linux
<October21> tenzu: 叫兽，什么是洗发水
<October21> lucky_: why?
<tenzu> October21: arch
<October21> tenzu: 洗发水=arch?
<lucky_> October21: win太丑，mac没有，linux问题多
<October21> lucky_: 我还有win7
<October21> lucky_: win7很漂亮啊
<lucky_> October21: 。。。
<lucky_> 我下了。bye
<tenzu_> nnd又掉了
<tenzu_> 又掉了
<tenzu_> tenzu: hello
<October21> tenzu_: /time
<tenzu_> 21:19
<October21> tenzu_: input /time
<tenzu_> October21: 21:20
<October21> tenzu_: input /time for test
<tenzu_> 我又掉了？
<tenzu_> 睡觉了
<October21> 用/time测试一下吧
<jiero> 豪啊。。。
<jiero> 它们对我还是耗。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 测试
<liaogn> :-D
<feiyin> hi 
<^k^> feiyin, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样设置ufw日志存放在指定目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420715 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-16 21:16
<liaogn> 几点了？？
<feiyin> 好
<feiyin> 自己看亚
<feiyin> 呀　
<liaogn> :-/时间有点错乱 还没有休息吗
<feiyin> 还早呢　　
<feiyin> 才九点多　
<liaogn> 你一个人？
<feiyin> 一个
<liaogn> ubuntu?
<feiyin> freebsd  
<liaogn> o  centos
<feiyin> 可以　
<feiyin> 喜欢centos  
<liaogn> :-D
<liaogn> 人还是蛮多的
<feiyin> 是啊　
<feiyin> 今天我就看他们聊呢　　
<liaogn> 一般是几点人比较多在线说话呢
<feiyin> 反正我从早上进来的　，　一直有人说　
<jiero> 感覺有空的人很少很少
<jiero> 靠。。。當年的學生黨全都畢業了。。。
<eexp> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/be56de00a7bcbf90a2df433e
<feiyin> 应该是闲聊的人比较少把　
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 帅帅的骑车记录_2张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<feiyin> 除非是关于技术方面的　可能还会多点把
<gfrog> eexp: 神乃的背心儿太销魂了。
<feiyin> 跑到其他频道里说不出来一句话　　
<eexp> gfrog: 看来你以后会被我家崽崽bs的。
<eexp> 猛吧
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<gfrog> eexp: 小孩子要循序渐进，千万不要让他骑的太猛哦，不然对身体不好。
<eexp> 已经长大了
<October21> jiero: 当年有哪些学校呢？
<gfrog> eexp: 我都一大把年纪了，让乃家娃跟我比，太没意思了。
<eexp> 没变速，我骑上去都困难
<eexp> 。
<jiero> October21: 这个，在意么。
<jiero> October21: 天涯海角
<jiero> October21: 全世界
<October21> jiero: 怎么青黄不接呢？
<jiero> October21: 哈哈。因为你在一个商业社会里。
<jiero> October21: 当一切被广告诱使的时候。
<October21> 我在这有一个星期吧，发现也没多少人
<jusss> 今天天气不错
<jusss> 希望明天也有个好天气
<October21> jiero: 我都屏蔽广告啦
<October21> PC机有可以装TeX吗？
<jiero> October21: 你给自己屏蔽也改变不了境遇
<jiero> October21: 只会让自己孤立
<jiero> October21:  还是这个。 http://tv.sohu.com/s2012/blackmirror/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 黑镜-黑镜全集(1-3全) - 搜狐视频
<October21> jiero: 小白求教
<jiero> October21: 没啥求教的，都是经济学。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu剩余空间分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420718 电脑三个ntfs主分区，后面的分给ubuntu做双系统，现在有9G左右未分配，想分出来格成vfat用，fdisk /dev/sda后n创建 ，提示all primary partitions are in use，应如何处理！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gawainelee — 2013-04-16 21:56
<October21> jiero: 赚钱有助与……
<jiero> October21: 赚钱有助于融入社会
<October21> jiero: 为什么推荐这种类型啊
<jiero> October21: 呃。只是告诉你现实就是这样啊。
<October21> jiero: 怎么样？
<October21> jiero: 透露点
<jiero> October21: 你就是被别人推着的人形类人物。
<jiero> 哦。应该是被别的人形类人物推。
<October21> jiero: 我还在象牙塔
<October21> jiero: 恐怖片？？
<jiero> October21: 藏起来什么的，你能想到么。
<October21> jiero: 不理解
<jiero> October21: 呃，怎么成了恐怖片了。
<jiero> October21: 明明是纪实片啊。
<October21> jiero: 我瞎猜的
<jiero> October21: 看了你就明白了
<October21> jiero: 哦
<jiero> October21: 没想到我以前想到的，已经被那些人拍成视频了
<October21> jiero: 那你该去写剧本
 * jiero 以前想到的游戏机被任天堂制作出来了，想到的游戏被台湾人创作了，想到的界面提醒方式被微软抄袭到IE10里去了。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 算了。
<October21> jiero: 你应该过得不错，怎么这么多愁善感
<jiero> October21: 我才想不出那种欧洲式的乱伦剧本，而是说道理
<jiero> October21: 因为爱的深沉。
<jiero> October21:  先天下之忧而忧，先天下之乐而乐。
<October21> jiero: 生于忧患吧
<jiero> October21: 是生于质疑。
<jiero> October21: 没有可以相信的，从第一眼看到毛泽东印章起，
<jiero> 给自己做印章的算什么。
<jiero> 目的决定路线。
<October21> jiero: 我以为学经济的整天在滚钱
<October21> jiero: 眼不见心为静
<October21> jiero: 我的思想太幼稚了，见笑了
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> October21: 这个社会不需要你在这方面想那么多，否则统治阶层就不好管了。
<October21> jiero: 我还不想啊
<October21> jiero: 正在观摩学习中……
<eexp> jiero: 你又蛋疼了。
<jiero> eexp: 哈哈
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 内网且不能映射端口能否搭vpn服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420719 如题,想在一台机子上搭vpn,好让别人能通过我的电脑访问一些资源,但是问题是我的电脑在内网上,而且不能映射端口,是否还能搭建vpn服务器呢? 如果可以,请给点比较详细的配置方法什么的 另 …
<jiero> eexp: 睡觉去吧。我该洗澡了。
 * slucx 为毛flash11里没有libflashplayer.so这个文件了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • netstat -a 输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420722 http://www.cnblogs.com/ggjucheng/archiv ... 16661.html http://www.tealun.com/tag/netstat 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-16 22:47
 * slucx  为毛flash11里没有libflashplayer.so这个文件了？ 该怎么装？
<feiyin> 搜不到么　 ? 
<if_else> 各位兄台，irssi 的配置文件，会被自动修改 ...
<if_else> 这是怎么回事？
<feiyin> 你这个不知道　
<slucx> 看过了，有
<koko_zk> ll
<feiyin> 都睡了　？　
<knownbad> 是很想睡。
<Amitayus> 大家好啊
<^k^> Amitayus, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<Amitayus> 我想下载 goagent ，哪位帮我下个啊
<Amitayus> http://code.google.com/p/goagent/
<Amitayus> 这个！
<Amitayus> http://code.google.com/p/goagent/
<^k^> Amitayus ⇪ t: goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting 
<^k^>  05:26
<xq> qb
<xq> 请问，有没有哪位大哥试过NVIDA新出的那个支持双显卡OPTIMUS的驱动？好用么？
<archl> xq 读介绍，可以看出来。是对双显示器有效果
<Pudge> 那个更新说的是双显示器和HDMI，但是里面详细介绍有说初步支持OPTIMUS，让nvdia显卡渲染，然后通过集成显卡显示啊
<Pudge> 我就是刚才那个，改了个id。。
<Pudge> 谢谢
<Pudge> 就是不确定，不敢随便试。。
<archl> Pudge: 初步支持双显示器分配-
<archl> Pudge: 因为么。。实际上用linux的+nv显卡的多数2个显示器以上 - 以前的调查数据
<Pudge> 哦，那我还是将就着用bumbee吧，好浪费的感觉。。
<Pudge> 谢谢啊 ^_^
<archl> 好像我看错了
<archl> Pudge: 自己看翻译好的文吧 比如 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/nvidia-driver-319-12-beta.html
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: NVIDIA Driver 319.12 Beta — LinuxTOY
<archl> 不过测试说明，NV卡的性能下降了。
<archl> 宅的定义是啥？
<archl> 只要喜欢出去逛街、运动、打牌、喝酒推销卖东西的就不是宅对吧。。。
<Pudge> 那上面说的就是初步支持optimus啊。。不过看上面的人说，要3.9的kernel才行。。。
<Pudge> 算了，坑爹的，
<Pudge> 宅的定义，在于你的心
<Pudge> 没事的时候，你是愿意出去逛逛
<Pudge> 还是猫在家里。。
<Pudge> 摸着你的心问自己，而不是自己的习惯
<archl> 我想出去逛就去逛。习惯才重要。想过了就步对了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-17
<Pudge_> f
<maven> Gmail的界面很碉堡吧  还需要找着按钮？
<Pudge_> ?
 * Pudge_ 
<Pudge_> exit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用终端安装软件到make哪一步总是失败，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420869 装了好多个软件，每次安装软件到make那一步总是出错，我错在哪儿了？求指教 。。。。。。。。。 gansutianxl@ThinkPad-tianxl:~/下载/audacity-src-2.0.3$ ./configure checking for gcc... gcc checking whether …
<Pudge> 楼下不是回答你了么
<Pudge> 你没装编译器
<Pudge> checking for g++... no
<Pudge> checking for c++... no
<Pudge> checking for gpp... no
<Pudge> 你只有gcc编译器，没有c++的编译器
<IsoaSFlus> http://hiso.comoj.com/?p=146
<^k^> IsoaSFlus ... ⇪ 山口老師,一路走好 | Hiso的坑
<zhang> 大家好，请教个问题，有人使用我的ubuntu 12.04 64 位 firefox flash 看视频崩溃，有类似的情况吗
<zhang> 大家好，请教个问题，我的ubuntu 12.04 64 位 firefox flash 看视频崩溃，有类似的情况吗
<saimazoon> zhang: 说一次就够了
<zhang> 第一次表达有误，呵呵
<saimazoon> 啊，对不起，我没看到
<zhang> 你碰到过这种问题吗
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-04-14 trunk 40286) [i686-linux] 
<Pudge> zhang 偶尔崩溃，挺正常的
<zhang> 我的就是不能工作，看电影就崩溃，使用opera浏览器却没问题
<iOpera> zhang: 终端下执行，看错误提示。
<zhang> 奥，我回去试试，先谢谢啦
<Simon2000> 我以前碰到过chrome内置flashplayer导致加载flash崩溃的情况，重新安装官网的flashplayer就O了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu/kvm虚拟环境摸索实践 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420914 手头有一台HP DL160 G6，考虑选用Ubuntu 12.04 Server 作为宿主机OS是因为其对HP服务器的硬件支持比较全面，并且自己已经安装使用Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop一段时间了，懒得去学新的OS了，也省去了到处找驱动的麻 …
<helsinki> hi
<^k^> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Pudge> 请问，有没有对javacc和jtree比较熟悉的。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 实在无奈，安装好后不会运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420915 我用winetricks安装了office2007，显示安装成功，但怎么使用office呀，比如word ,excel输入什么命令运行？那位老大能告诉我，不胜感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jianjia — 2013-04-17 9:56
<helsinki> 106 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8,centos双系统安装ubuntu被格盘了，我的数据啊！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420916 我是win8,centous双系统的，坑爹啊，安装ubuntu是选择了替换centos，结果他居然把整个硬盘给格了，我的数据啊，我的代码啊，我想撞墙 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuyanping39 — 2013-04-17  …
<helsinki> #论备份的重要性
<iMadper> 天天崩溃... flash
<roylez_> 人品差就别用flash
<iMadper> roylez_: 坏席...
<iMadper> roylez_: 坏席, 你用fetchmail, 还是offlineimap?
<roylez_> iMadper: offlineimap
<iMadper> roylez_: 好吧...
<iOpera> iMadper: .. rpwt
<iMadper> iOpera: 啥来的? 
<tenzu> roylez_: 恭迎主席，主席万岁！
<iMadper> iOpera: 早, 神. 
<tenzu> iOpera: 拜神
<iMadper> tenzu: 早, 疼神.
<tenzu> iMadper: 拜洗发水大仙
<iOpera> 我是说flash都崩溃的，rp有wt
<iOpera> 疼疼
<tenzu> huntxu: 摸摸胡须
<iMadper> roylez_: 找不到坏席的 offlineimaprc呀?
<huntxu> tenzu: 我的send queue還沒完
<huntxu> tenzu: 你就出現了
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席开G+预示着什么？
<tenzu> huntxu: 看到你进来了就摸摸
<roylez_> tenzu: 我没开啊....
<huntxu> iMadper: imap裝個opera即可
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> tenzu: google把我卖了...
<tenzu> roylez_: 难道你的gmail智能了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<iMadper> huntxu: 不, 我在用mu4e
<tenzu> roylez_: 我收到邮件，Roy Zuo将你加入圈内，然后。。。
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez_> tenzu: fuck...
<gfrog> tenzu: 预示着G+要变Gay+了？
<huntxu> roylez_: 你節操掉了
<iOpera> 基圈啊。
<tenzu> gfrog: 你要倒霉
<iOpera> tenzu: 你要担心了。
<iMadper> tenzu: 其实, 只要你不给op, 大家都不会倒霉的...
<iOpera> lol
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<gfrog> iOpera: 销魂小背心儿。
<tenzu> iOpera: 你和基蛙是一伙儿的吧
<iOpera> gfrog: 不好看？下次换黑色的
<iOpera> tenzu: 他是和hamo一伙的
<iOpera> nnnnd 嘎嘛这都销魂，真有基，，，因。。
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃是说要一周不洗嘛？ lol //好吧我太重口了。
<iOpera> 我离你远点。 gfrog
<gfrog> 。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working slaps gfrog 
 * iOpera 谁有主席的大头照，我要贴墙上。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.zdnet.com/parallella-the-99-linux-supercomputer-7000014036/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Parallella: The $99 Linux supercomputer | ZDNet
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 赞成？
<gfrog> iOpera: ji情四射
<iOpera> roylez: 别说话，别转移话题
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<iOpera> rh果然激情everyday
 * iOpera 要写脚本，每一个人发言，inotify都弹出头像，你们都献身艺术吧。
<iOpera> nnnnd 一堆害羞的宅男。
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> roylez: 用这个咋样？http://imagebin.org/254306
<onlylove> 坑爹的excel
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> iOpera: 神乃这个主意不错啊。等我把乃的头像换成乃昨天的背心
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04下， 内存问题有点奇葩。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420917 1600的内存频率在4路的机器上， 系统下查询只有800的频率，， 但是在双路机器下， 就是1600的频率，， 这是何解。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjiaa11 — 2013-04-17 10:37
<iOpera> gfrog: 你自己的还没给呢。老说有，哪里？
<MeaCulpa> 那很简单阿
<MeaCulpa> feh嘛
<MeaCulpa> 我可以写一句，你们谁说话我桌面背景就变谁
<gfrog> iOpera: blog上有啊，乃不看到了。
<iOpera> 那分辨率要求太高。 MeaCulpa
<iOpera> .
<jusss> onlylove: 我的chromiume 和iceweal 打开shooter.cn的网页变成空白xml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: feh 居中阿
<jusss> onlylove: 这是为啥
<iOpera> 只看到绿嘎嘛。 gfrog
<gfrog> iOpera: 就是那个啊。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 啥
<iOpera> gfrog: 你真长嘎嘛样子？lol
<onlylove> jusss: w3m，我今天要和excel作斗争，有问题找别人先
 * gfrog irssi的notify脚本里肿么取user_id啊。。。
<iOpera> 围观不会pl的。
 * gfrog 哦，似乎确实应该频道名+id这么组合。
<iOpera> $nick
<jusss> iOpera: chromium打开网页变成空白xml
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: feh --bg-center
<jusss> iOpera: 求解
<gfrog> iOpera: nick不够，我还有内部server
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那么复杂？我直接tail -f log
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 没明白你说啥题目啊。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 图片居中
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 比如放个你的小脑袋
<iOpera> 。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那样很绕圈啊，现在irssi的延迟我都觉得不爽，写到文件里再读更慢。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 甚至可以加上话，甚至可以和imagemeagick配合把你说的话变成图片
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ii阿，谁叫你irssi
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 没明白。反正玩图片，我最拿手了。lol
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃们都太gaoji了。
<imtxc> iMadper, emacser 居然也用 offlineimap
<jusss> iOpera: 空白网页求助
<iOpera> jusss: chrome的几乎没用过。问别人。
<jusss> iOpera: ff也一样
<iOpera> 猜想是打开的关联乱了。。。fx也一样。那你重装。
<jusss> 打开网站变成空白的网页，地址变成了xml
<iMadper> imtxc: offlineimap 收邮件 + emacs 看邮件/回邮件
<jusss> xml文件
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?
<iOpera> 2个独立的软件都这样，底层出问题了？
<iMadper> imt
<iOpera> offline是 ol 不
 * gfrog 真讨厌写pl啊。。 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你觉得我会去用mutt而不用mu4e?
<iMadper> iOpera: 不懂.
<iOpera> 越用越低端
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 你用的是git版本的offlineimap?
<imtxc> iMadper, gaoji
<jusss> http://www.shooter.cn/xml/sub/240/240678.xml
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 下一个就是你2 Urban Legends: Final Cut 2000 / Urban.Legend.2.Final.Cut (2000) / 都市传奇2：最终剪接 / 下一个就是你2 字幕 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn
<imtxc> iMadper, 源里面装就好了
<iMadper> roylez: 我这里同步gmail的时候, 只要超过10mb的邮件, 就会提示  ERROR: command: UID => socket error: <type 'exceptions.IOError'> - Too many read 0
<iMadper> imtxc: 是嘛? 你啥版本?
<jusss> iOpera: 是这种网页，xml
<iMadper> imtxc: $: offlineimap --version  ==>  6.5.4
<iOpera> jusss: 不明白，截图吧
<jusss> iOpera: 嗯
<imtxc> iMadper, 6.5.4
<jusss> iOpera: 那个gnome的截图工具叫啥
<iOpera> huntxu: 他们这些家伙，老折腾个啥。
<imtxc> iMadper, 不过我好像没试过10M+的附件
<iOpera> jusss: screenshot 
<iOpera> shutter
<iOpera> import
<iOpera> scrot
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 
<oinil> 我的Networkmanager出问题了....wifi可以使用，但是eth0一直提示cable unplugged
<iMadper> oinil: 没插网线.
<oinil> iMadper: 废话....怎么可能
<imtxc> iMadper, 如果你要同步gmail 里面的发件箱或者 all mail 的话, 得把 gmail 的语言设成英文
<iMadper> oinil: 啥叫 `废话`? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 改了已经. 
<oinil> iMadper: 就是显然不是这个原因。
<iMadper> imtxc: 中文的flag都改成英文的了.
<iMadper> oinil: 你看你网卡的灯亮不亮?
<jusss> iOpera: 没发现你说的。。。
<oinil> iMadper: 亮的啊。
<iMadper> oinil: 问问题都不知道先形容一下自己的情况.
<iMadper> oinil: ifconfig 别加-a, 能看到eth0吗?
<oinil> iMadper: “网线插了”这种，还用说吗？不至于白痴到那种地步吧......
<iMadper> oinil: 又没见过你这id, 谁知道.
<oinil> iMadper: 我只是很久不上线了.....08年就有这id啦....
<huntxu> iMadper: 用ifconfig都該打
<oinil> iMadper: 我还没见过你这id呢
<iMadper> huntxu: ip?
<oinil> .....
<iOpera> jusss: 截图这么基本的事情，以后不准问。
<imtxc> iMadper, ipconfig /all 
<huntxu> iMadper: 顯然是
<oinil> iMadper: 没装ifconfig...... 直接是ip addr.
<iMadper> huntxu: 那你来.
<gfrog> jusss: 有个gnome-screenshot，功能弱爆。
<huntxu> iMadper: ip link show啊
<oinil> iMadper: eth0是可见的。 因为其实是间歇性不可用......journalctl看到的信息就是那些了..."eth0 carrier is OFF"啥的....也没有更具体的提示.....
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且人家的機器不一定叫做eth0
<oinil> huntxu: 我的的确是eth0
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~
<oinil> 我只是来问问有没有人碰到相同的情况.....
<gfrog> oinil: 都carrier off了，那肯定是网线没插好
<huntxu> tenzu: op
<oinil> google到都是其他状况....不行我就换wicd了......
<oinil> gfrog: 说了不是啊.....
<gfrog> oinil: 可能不是你这边，交换机那端也可能不稳定
<oinil> gfrog: 应该不是这个问题......
<iMadper> oinil: 比如你四类网线, 强走千兆路线, 也会这样.
<huntxu> gfrog: 你這轉移矛盾的能力和我朝有一拼
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 伤害反弹嘛
<iOpera> 大嘴巴嘎嘛
<oinil> iMadper: 木有千兆.....
<huntxu> iMadper: gfrog 一直不明白網線類型有什麽不同額。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 电阻, 屏蔽.
<huntxu> iMadper: gfrog 材料不同？
<jusss> iOpera: http://code.bulix.org/gfosmp-83351?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: {, "encoding"=>"gzip", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<iOpera> huntxu: 不去看百科？
<iMadper> huntxu: 无氧纯铜一般就是最好的了把? 别的也是铜线而已.
<huntxu> iOpera: 百科沒這裏快
<oinil> iMadper: 四类网线强走千兆，其实这事情也干过.....幸亏也没出啥问题。
<huntxu> iMadper: 屏蔽呢？外面那圈膠的材料？
<iMadper> oinil: 关了全双工就不会出问题. 
<iOpera> <body> 然后就没了？ jusss 
<iMadper> oinil: 不关就应该会有问题吧?
<iOpera> huntxu: 这里乱说的多。lol
<oinil> iMadper: 我是猜测是Networkmanager的bug之类.....可惜没见到其他人出相同问题......
<jusss> iOpera: 没复制全。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不是呀,  是两根线缠绕.
<jusss> iOpera: 需要看body?
<oinil> iMadper: 所以只能继续wifi了.....
<iOpera> jusss: .. 那这看不出啥
<iMadper> huntxu: 网络这块儿, gfrog 是专家中的专家. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 和電線之類的原理差不多？比如發動機發電機啥的？
<iOpera> 分析html。找IT
<iOpera> 额，找嘎嘛
<huntxu> iMadper: 所以我高亮了他名字啊，他不回答
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道发动机发电机的线材...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 2013年江苏专转本考试答案Q【38718726】〃专业助考 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420921 2013年江苏专转本考试答案Q【38718726】〃专业助考 2013年江苏专转本考试答案Q【38718726】Q【38718726】 （通过率100%）一手打造.100%保证.Q38718726专业操作QQ【38718726】标准考试‖一手 题 …
<iMadper> huntxu: 可能在忙吧...
<huntxu> 文科生桑不起。。。
 * iMadper 我也是文科生... 我学水产养殖的....
 * iMadper 等下, 水产养殖算是文科吗? 农学吧...
<jusss> iOpera: http://code.bulix.org/9tm8jy-83352?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: {, "encoding"=>"gzip", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<huntxu> iMadper: 你妹
<iOpera> iMadper: 养鳖？
<iMadper> iOpera: 热带鱼. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 敢曬畢業証？
<iMadper> huntxu: 还没拿到呢..... 这刚四月.
<iOpera> jusss: js全部被挡住？
<iOpera> 自己看js的设置
<jusss> iOpera: 就一个空白页面，啥也没有
<iOpera> 不是有内容嘛。只是js都没加载
<iOpera> 热带鱼，容易死。 iMadper
<iOpera> 骗钱的东西啊。
<huntxu> iMadper:那你可能拿不到了
<iMadper> iOpera: 所以才要专业的来?
<iMadper> huntxu: ?
<imtxc> iMadper, 刚才测试了一下 ,11M 的附件木有文体
<onlylove> 四类线和五类线的区别是单位长度的绞合度
<jusss> iOpera: 打开js console,显示body那error
<iOpera> 专业，就是骗钱。
<iOpera> jusss: 自己折腾。只提供这方向。要不，换opera。
<onlylove> iOpera: 到不想骗钱，这年头不骗钱没法活
<iOpera> 并不确定我看到的情况，就是你的情况啊。 jusss
<jusss> iOpera: http://code.bulix.org/t9owr3-83353?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: {, "encoding"=>"gzip", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<iOpera> onlylove: 商业，也就是骗钱。属于正常的。
<iOpera> jusss: 你先搞定截图，好吧
<jusss> iOpera: 截图就是空白。。。而且我好像把截图搞没了
<iOpera> 你这有内容啊。@@@
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.shooter.cn/xml/sub/178/178115.xml 这个网站你能打开不
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【下一个就是你】Urban Legend/蓝光原盘字幕 字幕 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn
<onlylove> jusss: 接有关部门通知，评论功能暂时关闭
<jusss> iOpera: 这是page source code 当然有。。。
<jusss> iOpera: 但是就是显示空白
<jusss> 真纠结
<jusss> 破浏览器
<iOpera> 所以嘛。如果不显示，换浏览器
<iOpera> 不可能2个浏览器都拦截了*
<jusss> iOpera: icesweasel也一样
<iOpera> 重装
<jusss> iOpera: iceweasel也一样
<jusss> 两个浏览器都出现问题，说明跟重装没关系
<jusss> 这个js，是浏览器自带，还是需要系统安装js?
<onlylove> jusss: 你别折腾了，网络有问题或者丫的页面不规范什么的
<iOpera> 不确定是js。也可能是被拦截。
<iOpera> 重装如果都不显示，你换电脑。自己想想。
<archl> jusss: 用 live 
<archl> jusss: live 系统
<archl> iOpera: 你在干嘛？
<archl> onlylove: 你在干嘛？
<iOpera> 我在被jusss折腾。。。
<jusss> iOpera: 打开其实显示了那个页面，然后马上跳转成空白了
<iOpera> 一次不说全
<jusss> onlylove: 显示页面马上跳转成空白
<archl> iOpera: 。。。。
<onlylove> archl: 我在被excel折腾，今上午不想说话
<iOpera> 问用破火狐，冰鼬的吧。
 * archl 摸摸 iOpera 发热的脑袋和 jusss 冰凉的脑袋。。。
<archl> onlylove: excel 就是所谓的宏么。
<onlylove> 我用的ff能显示啊
<archl> onlylove: opera 让你搞残了？
<onlylove> archl: 嗯，宏，公式，还有杂七杂八的乱七八糟的东西
<archl> onlylove: 换显卡吧
<archl> onlylove: 那些东西么。当纯文本处理吧。。。
<onlylove> archl: 你和谁讲呢，我不用opera,而且是laptop，你给换显卡啊
<onlylove> archl: 能的话早找神了
<archl> jusss:  换显卡吧。
<archl> onlylove: 有perl可以读excel文件吧。
<archl> onlylove: 没图就问 神。
<onlylove> archl: 问题是有些数据查不到，烦死了，最后还得手工来，还好就几百条
<archl> onlylove: 直接搜索找不到？
<onlylove> archl: ldap里面没有
<tenzu> 、exit
<jusss> archl: laptop
<iMadper> imtxc: 单个附件没问题. 但是你不停的下载小邮件, 下载多了, 就出问题了
 * jusss 看个电影都这么麻烦。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A10-169-5X5.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ JVC 借姫绗
<onlylove> iOpera: perl能读excel文件不
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以.
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己cpan搜索excel, 一堆库
<onlylove> iOpera: 从一个文件的一列，搜索另一个文件的两列
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是我机器上没有activeperl
<iMadper> onlylove: ................................... 那你问个啥...
<iOpera> iMadper: 要试听，jvc应该是老牌子。
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以先装嘛
<imtxc> iMadper, 你的inbox 有多少邮件?
<archl> jusss: 那就换电脑
<archl> onlylove:  不知道是 ldap
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 你说cpan搜索呀? cpan是个网站....
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有perl也能搜索.
<iOpera> onlylove: 以前直接读过。还可以直接模块转化成csv。
<iOpera> 直接操作，担心破坏ms格式
<archl> imtxc:  直接删除， facebook 之类的搜到的全删
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有个问题，我有张CD，第三轨在一分钟作用有杂音，吱吱响，怎么判断是谁的问题
<iOpera> 强力吹风机，吹CD
<huntxu> iMadper: oct(53042)和oct(053042)為毛結果不一樣...
<imtxc> archl, 什么?
<huntxu> iMadper: 加引號變字符串就正常
<huntxu> iOpera: 幫我試試上面那個問題
<iOpera> 啥问题。clear了。
<huntxu> iOpera:  oct(53042)和oct(053042)為毛結果不一樣...
<iOpera> 超出了int范围？
<huntxu> iOpera: 我都聲明讓他當oct對待啊...
<iOpera> 额。你带0，那才是表示8进制
<iOpera> 没带0是十
<huntxu> iOpera: 不是。。。oct(53024)=22050是對的。。。
<huntxu> iOpera: oct(053024)=9256是錯的
<iOpera> 053=92
<iOpera> 024=56
<iOpera> 这糊涂了
<huntxu> iOpera: 但是9256剛好是八進制的22050.。。
<iOpera> 2个都错的
<huntxu> iOpera: 靠我明白了
<iOpera> 是42，不是24
<huntxu> 053042不加引號，會當八進制的先處理成，22050...
<huntxu> iOpera: 然後再oct
<iOpera> 是
<iOpera> 带0就是8
<huntxu> 直接字符串就正常了
<iOpera> nnnd 你自己贴的24，开始是42
<huntxu> 打錯字不行啊
<iOpera> 2行啊
<huntxu> 復制的
<huntxu> 後面的復制前面的
<lomandv> HI
<^k^> lomandv, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<lomandv> ChanServ, 你好，新手学习IRC，希望指教
<lomandv> ^k^，你好
<lomandv> 希望指教
<lomandv> 我在13.04上使用，也是测试也是学习
<onlylove> lomandv: 你和机器人说话有意思啊
<lomandv> 呵呵，不知道啊，第一次用
<airead> 大家好
<^k^> airead, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<airead> ^k^, 你真热心，你是干什么的呀
<lomandv> 很有趣的IRC，没想到一开始就有机器人陪我
<lomandv> airead, 
<lomandv> 你好
<lomandv> 听说^k^是机器人
<airead> lomandv, 我是机器人
<imtxc> lomandv, 这个频道名子前面有 @ 符号的 就是机器人 
<lomandv> 你也是机器人？airead
<airead> lomandv, 我是机器人
<lomandv> 乱了乱了
<imtxc> lomandv, 那个符号在一般的 irc 客户端里面显示的是绿颜色的, 俗称绿帽子党
<lomandv> IRC真爽，连我自己是不是机器人都不知道了
<lomandv> imtxc, 是有几个绿点在前面
<imtxc> lomandv, 恩,小心他们
<lomandv> 本来想试试IRC，感受一下的，没想到玩IRC还挺开心的
<lomandv> 为什么要小心他们
<qiao> 哪位用 ruby ？
<imtxc> lomandv, 你是从哪里知道这里的
<lomandv> 会踢人吗
<qiao> 请教一个问题。。
<imtxc> qiao, 显然是炸席用ruby啊
<lomandv> 什么是ruby
<lomandv> 炸席?
<^k^> : define:ruby http://g.cn Ruby 2.0.0-preview1 released. Subject: [ruby-dev:46348] [ANN] ruby 2.0.0- preview1 released From: Yusuke Endoh <mame tsg.ne.jp> Date: Fri, 2 Nov 2012 ...
<qiao> imtxc: nick name ?
<lomandv> 请问我能在ubuntu-cn服务器建立自己的永久频道吗
<imtxc> qiao, roylez 
<lomandv> imtxc, 请教我能在ubuntu-cn服务器建立自己的永久频道吗
<qiao> imtxc: thx 
<imtxc> lomandv, 你可以在 freenode 这个服务器上面建立自己的频道
<qiao> roylez: ping
<imtxc> lomandv, ubuntu-cn 只是一个频道的名子
<lomandv> 谢谢imtxc
<lomandv> 频道会不会是永久性的呢
<qiao> roylez: 我已经安装了 hpricot 插件，但依旧在运行时会有错误 "`require': no such file to load -- hpricot (LoadError)"
<lomandv> 我在ubuntucn论坛知道这里的
<imtxc> lomandv, 有人就永久  一直没有人的话好像是2周?
<lomandv> 哦原来如此。呵呵，那我们也要经常来这个频道才行，旺旺人气，别给删除了这hiut
<lomandv> hiut＝频道
<roylez> qiao: 你用的rvm？
<qiao> roylez: 我用gem 安装的
<qiao> roylez: ruby 新手 。。lol
<lomandv> 为什么我用/admin查不到信息？没反应的
<roylez> qiao: 如果是1.8的ruby，前面要写 require 'rubygems'
<lomandv> imtxc, 请指教
<qiao> roylez: 恩，我的是1.8.7,  我试试。。 thx !
<roylez> qiao: 1.8.7的ruby，貌似这个月就end of life了
<qiao> roylez: 看来我的跟新了。。
<roylez> imtxc: 你是不是没有工作？
<imtxc> roylez, 是啊 
<roylez> imtxc: 我给你物色了一份 http://jandan.net/2013/04/17/one-way-mars.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 有去无回，火星之旅7月征召自愿者
<imtxc> roylez, 公司快破产了, 没活干了
<lomandv> 有工作的不会那么有空在IRC聊吧
<lomandv> imtxc, 刚才我试用／admin命令为什么没反应呢
<huntxu> lomandv: 你錯了
<lomandv> huntxu, 我是没工作的，哈哈
<imtxc> roylez, 这工作不收我,不然我早去了
<roylez> imtxc: 恩，其实我也想去
<roylez> imtxc: 先去美帝旅游7年，然后太空旅行
<huntxu> roylez: 去吧，我過段時間去找你
<lomandv> imtxc, 这话是真理，是工作不收我，不是我不想
<imtxc> roylez, 对啊, 完美的工作 
<imtxc> 还要录视频应聘啊..
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥网线不同？
<huntxu> gfrog: 各類網線有啥不同
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃说双绞线？ 绕线和屏蔽有点差别。
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗯
<huntxu> gfrog: 主要是材料的不同？
<onlylove> huntxu: 材料大家差不多，你自己查cat1到cat7
<gfrog> huntxu: 材料。。。 没啥区别吧。 非屏蔽双绞线就是靠两股线的绞劲屏蔽。
<huntxu> gfrog: 力量上的區別？
<gfrog> huntxu: 记得是单位距离上绞多少圈儿的差别。
 * imtxc 现在的外卖午餐越来越不靠普了
<huntxu> gfrog: 噢
<gfrog> huntxu: 都忘了，以前NA的书上讲过这些线的区别。
<lomandv>  /links
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu 感觉evernote不适合记录纯文本笔记啊
<huntxu> adam8157: vim
<freeflying> gfrog: 你车子骑到公司放那里呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 还要同步呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 扔dropbox?
<huntxu> adam8157: git
<huntxu> adam8157: git 扔 dropbox
<imtxc> huntxu, 都 dropbox 了 还 git 不是多于么
 * lomandv 晕
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然不, dropbox只保留30天历史
<huntxu> gfrog: 100Mbps的網段長度最長是多少？500m？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: git push dropbox
<lomandv> 吃饭咯，各位慢聊
 * adam8157 的dropbox里有四个私有的git repo
 * MeaCulpa 里有2个git的5个bzr的
 * huntxu 沒有 dropbox
<MeaCulpa> 不但可以私有，也可以共享
<roylez> huntxu: 土
<adam8157> huntxu: 土
<roylez> adam8157: 豪
<adam8157> roylez: 乖
<onlylove> huntxu: 100
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> huntxu: 实际大约是95
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<gfrog> adam8157: 还好
<gfrog> freeflying: 搬楼上。
<gfrog> huntxu: 当年有54321规则，现在早过时了。100M网络铜缆最大100米左右吧。
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在有光纤了，这些渣参数都成历史了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 還有能研究的地方啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 没必要啊。
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在室外基本都用光纤了，室内能到铜缆极限的地方不太多了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 學點基礎啊...
<huntxu> gfrog: 比如最少必須是46 bytes的payload
<roylez> huntxu: 你不用掰基蛙，他本来就是基佬啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 就得算回543那堆來算...
<huntxu> gfrog: 拿回最古老的10Base5...
<gfrog> huntxu: 全双工还需要这个最小payload么。。 表示怀疑。
<\q> carry-lookahead adder 怎麼用 verilog generate 循環 實現？
<huntxu> gfrog: 規矩在那裏啊，難道你抓過payload比46bytes小的ethernet packet
<iMadper> gfrog: 问下, 扁平网线, 七类那种, 很扁, 用啥屏蔽的? 也是绞?
<gfrog> huntxu: 目前木有。。。 仅表示怀疑。然后说明抠之前的标准其实没啥意义
<gfrog> iMadper: 没见过。
 * gfrog 扁平的只见过cisco的全反线。
<iMadper> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/754147.html  类似这种的.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【优越者Y-C801】优越者(UNITEK) Y-C801 UTP5超五类RJ45千兆级扁平网线 1.8米【行情 报价 价格 评测】
 * adam8157 收到一个硬盘和一大堆数据线...........
<gfrog> iMadper: 这货真颠覆我的认知，竟然还有用多芯的线的。。那这货没法自己做水晶头？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我觉得吧, 自己买好线了, 也可以做吧...
<iMadper> gfrog_working: 不知道水晶头要不要特制的...
<onlylove> 这个是超五类的，不是7啊，连6都不是
<onlylove> 买一根，剪开看看
<October21> vose: 在否
 * adam8157 The Smiths - Stop Me If You Think You've Heard This One Before
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你们公司楼上给放啊
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 躲开物业之后随便，没人管。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 其实我们office老大每天都骑车上下班。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 很低碳哦
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你们新任CEO?
 * adam8157 觉得骑自行车的都是有钱人
<gfrog_working> freeflying: CEO不在我们office
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 是我们office的director
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 哦
<vose> October21: 在
<vose> October21: 没提示，没注意这边
<October21> vose: hi
<vose> October21: hi～
<October21> vose: 怎么搞啊，kindle
<vose> October21: 等呗
<October21> vose: 日元在贬值
<vose> October21: 打算日版？
<October21> vose: 怕麻烦
<vose> October21: 麻烦指哪方面？
<October21> vose: 等还有一个目的，有官方的正版书啊
<vose> October21: 什么意思？
<adam8157> iOpera: 崽崽很帅啊
<October21> vose: 在设备没进之前，能享受书城吗？
<October21> vose: 或者说官方的服务
<vose> October21: 哎，不清楚，但是官方不是在卖书么
<October21> vose: 官方的行为很暧昧啊
<October21> vose: 官方有给kindle卖吗？
<October21> vose: 的书
<October21> vose: 我觉得官方的行为很矛盾，觉得没等的价值
<vose> October21: .iPad, iPhone和iPod touch上的Kindle阅读软件
<MeaCulpa> adobe真挫
<vose> October21: 还有android
<zkl> a
<October21> vose: alt+3
<MeaCulpa> http://tc.people.com.cn/n/2013/0417/c183008-21167349.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 苹果应用商店等198家色情信息网站被查处--人民网通信频道--人民网
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420933 photoshop是按方向键移动选区但gimp是按方向键无效 按shift+方向键好像是以10像素为单位 按ctrl+方向键是一个单位扩大或缩小 gimp如何向上向下平移选区 是按方向键么如果是那是我系统bug了 如果不是那是什么 …
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/be56de00a7bcbf90a2df433e
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 帅帅的骑车记录_2张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<lomandv> ALT加方向键可以移动选区
<lomandv> ^k^ALT加方向键可以移动选区
<lomandv>  ^k^：ALT加方向键可以移动选区
<imtxc> adam8157, 土豪, 来了一硬盘的片儿? 
<imtxc> iOpera, 那是神和神崽么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 8.04版本终端不能使用历史命令，怎么解决？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420935 现在用的是8.04版本的 终端的问题有两个 一个是按箭头向上按键没有显示历史命令，按箭头向下按键直接就进到下一行输入命令模式 而且按左右也不能移动光标 电脑是笔记本不知 …
<lomandv> ALT加方向键可以移动选区
<happyaron> adam8157: 那个是ee？
<huntxu> happyaron: ee的馬甲眾多
<happyaron> huntxu: 照片里是他么？
<huntxu> happyaron: 你沒見過神的真容？
<happyaron> huntxu: 没有
<huntxu> happyaron: 那別看了，免得做噩夢
<happyaron> huntxu: ok
<freeflying> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> happyaron: 借個帽子
<happyaron> huntxu: 干啥
<huntxu> happyaron: 有點恩怨
<vose> ......
<happyaron> ...
<vose> 有点恩怨
<huntxu> 閃，幹活去
<vose> happyaron: 我也要，我有很多恩怨
<freeflying> huntxu: lol
<happyaron> vose: 哦，那恩怨着吧
 * vose 气鼓鼓
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<imtxc> happyaron, 借个帽子
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 要烧香的
<imtxc> happyaron, 处理点个人恩怨
<iMadper> huntxu: ?
<iMadper> huntxu: 有什么问题吗?
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 不是人死了才能烧香？ @_@
<gfrog_working> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<Guest18030> happyaron: 竟然乱给帽子
<tiao> 在这里可以申请掩藏ip吗
<Guest18030> tiao: #freenode 申请. 
<tiao> 好的，谢谢
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你用kvm跑啥测试
<gfrog_working> freeflying: kvm
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 叔儿乃把事情搞颠倒了
<freeflying> sogo
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 没事儿...
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你没烧香
 * gfrog_working momo adam8157 
 * gfrog_working 焚香
 * adam8157 最近各种被送东西啊...
 * imtxc mo
<imtxc> adam8157,  每天来炫耀的当当
 * gfrog_working 安息吧，壕基铛。
 * adam8157 netgear找我当beta tester, 送我路由器....
<MeaCulpa> 这是谁 http://shanghaiist.com/2013/04/17/hong_kong_popstar_sita_chan_killed_in_car_crash.php
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Hong Kong popstar Sita Chan killed in car crash: Shanghaiist
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你不能停止炫耀么
<imtxc> adam8157, ....
<adam8157> 好使找上门啊
<adam8157> 好事
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 咱联合起来打倒壕基铛吧。
<freeayu> 一般来说 分页功能里面的 offset 是起什么 作用
<freeflying> adam8157: n炫耀啊
 * adam8157 XDD
<freeflying> adam8157: 东西收好，我明儿去办公室
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<palomino|working> 给我捎点儿 freeflying 
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying, 求分赃
<freeflying> imtxc: 你先看看 adam8157 还有啥
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 求卸条大腿。
 * gfrog_working 炖肘子神马的最喜欢了。
<imtxc> freeflying, 茶轴键盘  硬盘  X230 新显示器  树莓 还有个 ARM 扳子 安桌手机 
<Guest18030> imtxc说, 我只要 adam8157 , 剩下的东西全是 freeflying 的. 
<freeflying> imtxc: 牛， adam8157 有啥你都了解了
<imtxc> freeflying, 他有什么都会过来炫耀的啊
<imtxc> freeflying, 还有 kindle touch 也记得带来
<gfrog_working> imtxc: adam8157 身上有多少根毛儿乃都数过吧。。
 * Guest18030 O_a
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 他没说过的我就不知道了
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 莫害羞
<imtxc> ..........
<Guest18030> gfrog_working: 我相信 imtxc 不知道. 可能数着数着, 就干别的去了. 
 * imtxc 擦喔,大家不是在说分 adam8157 财产的问题么 cc gfrog_working freeflying Guest18030 
<imtxc> 不要跑题
<MeaCulpa> 分
<mordory> webqq上不 了 了 ,怎么回事?
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 神，乃的头像包分享我一份吧。
<Guest18030> mordory: 你用啥上的?
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 乃又没 opear , 神的头像包你用不了啊
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 我有irssi
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 膜拜会 pl  的人
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 不会破哦，只能看懂。
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 做过几次pl->python的转换。
<Guest18030> 破能看懂, 比会写厉害多了~
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 能看懂。。
<palomino|working> 太强大了。。
 * gfrog_working ...
 * gfrog_working 都神马思维。
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 膜拜 我都看不懂 irssi 的插件...
<Guest18030> gfrog_working: perl自己写完, 都看不懂了...
<onlylove> 能看懂……
<mordory> Guest18030 firefox
<tiao> 怎么修改账户密码的
 * gfrog_working 大概当年看过的pl脚本都比较简单，python照着直译竟然就工作了。 imtxc Guest18030 palomino|working onlylove 
<palomino|working> 其实是悟性太高 gfrog_working 
<gfrog_working> palomino|working: ...
<octu> hello
<lomandv> HI
<^k^> octu, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<^k^> lomandv, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<octu> 几个人啊
<octu> 就我们几个啊？
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 这是自恋的一种吗
<octu> 哈哈 是其中一种
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 哈？
<abinez> 刚才梦见和乔布斯在一起下象棋
<octu> oh my god 
 * freeflying 拿着当年写的c, 在go下照着直译过来竟然就工作了  gfrog_working 
<lomandv> 发现好多IRC命令无效
<abinez> 乔布斯一上来，就连动两步棋子
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 这俩差很多吧。。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 我翻译的主要是xmlrpc client，啥语言都差不了太多的。
<imtxc> abinez, 人都挂了,你还跟人比  挂了 == 开挂了
<octu> oh 好无聊啊
<octu> 本来我想去那个 ubuntu  
<octu> 但是经过我认真分析。。。去了一句看不懂。退缩了
<lomandv> pidgin支持IRC吗
<Guest18030> lomandv: 支持. 你自己打开看一下就知道了
<tiao> 刚注册的密码，没有验证输入的伤不起啊
<tiao> 修改密码的命令是什么
<octu> 我用的irssi
<Guest18030> tiao: 没人记得住. 自己去问 ChanServ 吧.
<octu> 我去国外那个ubuntu看看
<Guest18030> tiao: /msg nickserv help
<lomandv> gu
<lomandv> Guest18030, 是不是pidgin就不用那么多命令了？
<Guest18030> lomandv: 为什么你说pidgin不支持命令的时候, 不同时说一下, 是什么命令不能用呢?
<Guest18030> lomandv: /topic 里面有个提问的智慧. 可以看一看. 
<lomandv> gu
<iMadper> freeflying: 求侯总在topic里面强调一下 提问的智慧. 
<iMadper> lomandv: 难道你希望有人能背下来pidgin支持的所有命令, 然后挨个去跟别的irc客户端去帮你比较? 肯定是你要说出来哪个你需要, 然后pidgin没有.
<lomandv> iMadper:今天是我第一次用KRC，试用了一下命令，有些无效
<iMadper> lomandv: 你还是不肯说出哪些命令无效呀....
<iMadper> lomandv: 那我不会在你身上浪费时间了...
<vose> iMadper: 能给我发一条消息么？我测试下irssi的脚本
<slucx> vose: test
<iMadper> vose: ask ^k^ for help.
<vose> slucx: 明显没有
<freeflying> iMadper: 强调了也没用
<vose> iMadper: 它能干吗 除了 ip 和 hi～
<lomandv> 刚才试了一个可以和某人独立窗口聊天的命令就无效
<vose> lomandv: 那个？
<iMadper> freeflying: sigh...
<lomandv> 我找找，我忘记了，
<vose> lomandv: pidgin没用过，不用找了
<lomandv> 我现在是用XCHAT
<lomandv> 没用pidgin
<vose> lomandv: 来irssi啊～～～ 骚年
<lomandv> 我就是嫌XCHAT要用命令太烦不好记，想用pidgin不用命令的方便些
<feiyin> ????
<iMadper> lomandv: 刚测试了, pidgin的, 可以用.
<iMadper> <lomandv> 刚才试了一个可以和某人独立窗口聊天的命令就无效    --- 测试, 有效.
<lomandv> 我现在都找不出这个命令 了
<iMadper> lomandv: /query
<iMadper> lomandv: /topic, 看一遍.
<lomandv> 找到了是这个/QUERY 命令
<lomandv> 我测试一下和你窗口试试
<lomandv> 谢谢
<octu> oh 国外那个没看到啥好的
 * iMadper 尼玛, 看到六十集, 哆啦a梦突然变成日语的了?!!?!?!?!!!!  这怎么破?!!
<lomandv> iMadper:我怎么看不到你的视频
<octu> 哈哈  呀买跌。。。你学这个 
<octu> 多看看 日本大片学点日语就好了
<iMadper> lomandv: 你还想看我的视频?
<lomandv> 当然想
<lomandv> 现在正在什么都学
<octu> 想裸聊
<imtxc> iMadper, 你给配字幕啊
<lomandv> 刚玩IRC什么都想体验一下
<imtxc> ............................
<imtxc> ..........................
<imtxc> ...............................
<imtxc> .................
<octu> 视频啊
<iMadper> lomandv: 找 imtxc , 他是大师.
<lomandv> imtxc：请教如何播放视频给大家看呢
<imtxc> lomandv, 录,传到you ku 
<lomandv> 不是在IRC里吗，那样与IRC何干
<imtxc> lomandv, 你进错房间了
<lomandv> 没有吧，这不是在研究ubuntu应用吗
<lomandv> 我是新手
<lomandv> 希望大家不要见笑
<imtxc> lomandv, http://gotoxxxooo.hot99.info/to999/tw.html  你应该进这样的频道, 度娘害了你的吧,其实 你找的是这种聊天室,不是IRC
<xuanfeng> oh shit 
<vose> ...
<lomandv> 我就是想研究IRC的使用啊，刚装好 r
<xuanfeng> 额
<xuanfeng> 我也是刚装好 
<iMadper> lomandv: xuanfeng 你们从哪儿听说的这里?
<vose> +1
<imtxc> iMadper, 估计有人把这个频道和聊天室弄混乱了
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该是. 我很好奇, 为什么最近两个月, 那么多新人.
<lomandv> 就在ubuntucn论坛啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 魂淡，上班時間不許亂發鏈接
<xuanfeng> 我装的irssi
<xuanfeng> 我有好几个irc
<vose> irssi +1
<xuanfeng> 1
<imtxc> huntxu, lol
<xuanfeng> 有个黑客的
<vose> http://gotoxxxooo.hot99.info/to999/tw.html 真的可以进哎！！！
<lomandv> 在ubuntucn论坛看教程找到这里来的啊
<xuanfeng> 里面全是黑客的irc我准备进去看看
<lomandv> 难道你们这个频道不是ubuntu的
<vose> xuanfeng: 求点化
<huntxu> lomandv: 這裏不用ubuntu的人數遠大于用ubuntu的人數
<xuanfeng> 没啥点化的 我也是进菜鸟
<vose> xuanfeng: 频道号
<xuanfeng> 对linux还是一知半解
 * iMadper 
<xuanfeng> 0X1 好像现在进不去
<lomandv> 不用ubuntu？这可是＃ubuntu-cn频道啊
<vose> EFnet 有什么好玩儿的频道木？
<xuanfeng> 不用ubuntu也可已进来吧
<lomandv> 如果不讨论ubuntu为什么取个这个频道号呢
<lomandv> 搞了半天我都不知道这个频道是什么的
<vose> lomandv: 吹水
<palomino|working> 因为这儿人多，就都进来了吧.. lomandv 
<lomandv> 我以为这是专门研究讨论ubuntu的地方，哈哈
<xuanfeng> 这是中文频道
<xuanfeng> 想研究就去国外那个 
<xuanfeng> 不加 -cn
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • Linux内核会不会向“混合内核”或“微内核”发展？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420939 rt 拧螺丝-脱袜子 不是也承认“微内核”在设计思想上更好么？ 貌似现在“效率”也不是问题。 win和mac都是混合内核 宏内核是不是更适合大型机，而不是个人电脑？ 统计信息:  …
<lomandv> 那我想自己建一个ubuntu频道，应该怎么建立呢
<tiao> 有多少人在上班，我就像问问
<vose>  /join 新频道名字
<lomandv> 谢谢
<xuanfeng> 最好搞个加密的
<lomandv> 不用加密了，开放的
<imtxc> lomandv, 这里用ubuntu 的人不多,但是你要用简体中文讨论ubuntu 的问题的话, 估计你找不到比这里更多的响应.
<xuanfeng> 也是 
<palomino|working> 看名字即可知我在上班呢.. tiao 
 * imtxc momo palomino|working gfrog_working 
<lomandv> 那也是，那就不建了，到国外还没那水平，在这里一边吹水一边研究还好
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<xuanfeng> 我也在上班呢
<cherrot> iMadper, 你把maple藏哪了
<imtxc> cherrot, 兔子
<cherrot> imtxc, 哈咯
<cherrot> imtxc, 你是做什么开发的
 * cherrot 低调招后台开发大牛
<tiao> 看你们有点闲的样子～
<imtxc> cherrot, 我不会开发
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 老实儿干活学习，莫灌水。
<xuanfeng> 瞎玩
<imtxc> cherrot, 你给TX招人?
<tiao> 很少人用ubuntu，那用什么呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 不认识他.
<cherrot> imtxc, 我们组
<imtxc> cherrot, 牛啊,要作什么的
<xuanfeng> 大部分用ubuntu
<cherrot> imtxc, web后台
<cherrot> imtxc, linux c/c++ 并发网络服务
<huntxu> cherrot: 工作地點，廣州或者WFH，就繼續談
<imtxc> cherrot, 透露透露薪水先
<iMadper> cherrot: 北京, 就考虑
<imtxc> cherrot, 要菜鸟,就考虑
<lomandv> 我在广州，可以帮你扫地
<lomandv> 哈哈
<cherrot> iMadper, 我们组 当然是北京
<cherrot> imtxc, 没你事儿了
<xuanfeng> 打酱油的路过
<imtxc> cherrot, ... 
<imtxc> cherrot, 不要鄙视我,我也会码字儿啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 考虑一下？
 * gfrog_working 没有remote机会的工作完全不考虑。
<imtxc> cherrot, 你是什么组? 微博?
<cherrot> imtxc, 看你在irc上耗的时间就知道你和我一样是个老油条
<xuanfeng> 这段时间看到招收色情鉴定官。。
<imtxc> cherrot, lol
<imtxc> 看来混 irc 还影响找工作
<cherrot> imtxc, 不是微博
<imtxc> cherrot, 以后混q q 去
<xuanfeng> 几乎不上QQ 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine 安装有道问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420940 安装了有道，屏幕取词什么都可以，就是主窗口是空白，不知道为什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcabbage — 2013-04-17 15:28
<imtxc> cherrot, 急招? 
<imtxc> 去TX给会员的话也很好啊
<wsly> hello
<^k^> wsly, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<wsly> 大家好！
<^k^> wsly, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<wsly> 你好
<lomandv> 好
<cherrot> imtxc, 不急
<imtxc> cherrot, 很好, 过一个月了我给你简历可以不
<imtxc> cherrot, 羡慕你们这些毕业就找到靠普工作的.
<iMadper> cherrot: 水平不够..
 * adam8157 的第一份工作很不靠谱, 车间流水线实习半年 CA!
 * gfrog_working 的第一份工作是外包公司
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 不撸壕
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 你是工作多久到帽子的
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 3yrs
<imtxc> adam8157, 同问
<imtxc> adam8157, 噢对,你是 1 year?
 * bluezd 失落中 ......
<imtxc> iMadper, 你去 cherrot 家吧, 应该不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 忍了两年
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃又失落啥？ errata做完了？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 赞
<bluezd> gfrog_working: ...
<imtxc> adam8157, 现在是第三家?
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 谁跟你说我是做 Errata 的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 水平不够.
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> iMadper, 这样啊
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃不是啊？ 那做errata去吧，就不会失落了。
 * imtxc 赞 bluezd gfrog_working iMadper adam8157 cherrot 
<iMadper> imtxc: c10k问题, 我没怎么看过. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 这么高端了都
<cherrot> imtxc, 好 不过倾向于社招员工 :) 
<imtxc> iMadper, 估计收入不错
<iMadper> cherrot: imtxc 就是社招
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 给mutt加了几个auto_view，结果卡的要死，求解
<imtxc> cherrot, 求社招
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 搞后台, 看看c10k的资料, 很容易就进去了吧?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 大附件?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 不过word和openoffice自动预览真赞。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 也没太大的啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html
<imtxc> iMadper, 我知道啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: pdf的稍微搓了点儿，格式都串了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 那说明那个pdf不正经
 * iMadper 看邮件, 就用 mu4e
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我的很快的
<rosn> #movie
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 打开邮箱sorting的时候也慢。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ... 有header cache?
<imtxc> iMadper, 对对对,我中午就要问你来者, mu4e 有什么特别好用的地方么
<iMadper> imtxc: 速度快, 极度的快!
 * adam8157 的单个mailbox最多几千封, 没感觉慢
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 难道是我设了attachments +/-A
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 那是干啥的
<iMadper> imtxc: 快捷键设计的很合理.
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 必然有header cache啊，要不更慢出翔
<iMadper> imtxc: 编辑器除了调用rmail, 还支持org-mode直接编辑.
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 忽略某些格式的附件。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 例如maillist加的尾巴啥的。
<imtxc> cherrot, 主要C10k 什么的就够了?
<abinez> 阿里手机将联合终端手机厂商、通信运营商，在近期推出零元购机项目。只要在淘宝上有一定消费记录的用户，就能零首付领走一部合约智能手机，享受免费终端和电信运营商服务。
<iMadper> imtxc: code.google.com/p/mu0/downloads/detail?name=mu4e-manual-0.9.9.5.pdf&can=2&q=
<alvin_rxg> Title: mu4e-manual-0.9.9.5.pdf - mu0 - mu4e v0.9.9.5 manual - mu is a collection of utilties for indexi ... (@ google.com)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Nvidia威武!
<abinez> 疼猪momo
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ods有啥好工具preview么？ 现在用odt2txt乱糟糟
<tenzu> abinez: 反momo
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<imtxc> iMadper, 那么牛的公司招社招估计没那么容易
<iMadper> offlineimap是停止开发了吗?
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽V5
<iMadper> imtxc: 不了解. 
<abinez> 主席亿税
<iMadper> imtxc: c10k不够的话, 你要是对c100k或者c1m有了解, 那肯定可以去. 
<gfrog_working> iMadper: 乃在说笑？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你去吧～
 * gfrog_working c1m... 擦
<Pudge> 请问各位大哥们，有对javacc和jjtree比较熟悉的么？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text; odt2txt %s|uniq; copiousoutput
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 乃也全用odt2txt？
<adam8157> .
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 表格会乱掉
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<abinez> ali云手机爱搞机？？？？？
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<iMadper> gfrog_working: 哪个? offlineimap还在开发?
<gfrog_working> tenzu: 是九千岁
<adam8157> gfrog_working: preview而已啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: mu4e 能自动预览 doc pdf 什么的么
<iMadper> imtxc: pdf有设置可以, doc没了解. 
<abinez> 0元购机 不再是梦 5月登陆淘宝 敬请期待:详情请锁定 yun.taobao.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 云手机首页 (@ taobao.com)
<tiao> 玩转emacs要多久
<abinez> 0元购?预存话费送手机?买手机送话费?分期付款?
<abinez> 神马都是浮云,都是要钱的!!
<abinez>  
<abinez> 这次云手机来真的了!!!手机真的不用钱 0元免费送 
<abinez> 5月 燃情限量抢购 ,免费的,值得等
<iMadper> tiao: 三四年吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该也可以 mutt 也是用 antiword
<iMadper> imtxc: 用别的, 那很方便呀
<gfrog_working> imtxc: preview用wv，直接在terminal里看。
<tiao> 好久啊
<iMadper> tiao: 还行. 因为没有时间专门去研究emacs, 总会有别的事情要去做
<tiao> iMadper, 那你熟悉lisp吗
<iMadper> tiao: 不熟悉, 小elisp函数还是可以写一写
<abinez> 树莓派真是流行啊，连那个蔚蓝都支持了
<abinez> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/raspberrypi.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Weston on Raspberry Pi
<tiao> iMadper, 最常用的语言是什么
<tiao> 经常
<iMadper> tiao: 汉语.
<MeaCulpa> 魔都土话
<iMadper> tiao: 我不写程序. 
<MeaCulpa> 帝都土话
<tiao> 那。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 我是普通话. 北京话, 我说不好. 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 怎么办怎么办怎么办啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420942 cc@thinkpad:~/下载/pspi-1.0.7$ ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for gawk... gawk checking whethe …
<tiao> 普通话和北京话有什么区别
<tiao> 求解
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> tiao: 普通话是本朝官话，照顾各地人员习惯吧
<MeaCulpa> tiao: 北京话是北京老话+满族官话吧
<iOpera> 拿腔拿调的，才是北京话
<iOpera> 和普通话差别大
<tiao> 不在帝都，没听到过
<roylez> iOpera: 官话其实应该选湖南话的。腊肉当年还不是腊肉的时候就说湖南话
 * adam8157 觉得普通话虽然是掺杂了满语, 但是确实比方言要气派些, 作为官话挺合适
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<iOpera> 腊肉？
<iOpera> 北方话，娘。吵架不如南方话有气势。
<tiao> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> 上海话更娘。
<tiao> 你这不是自相矛盾
<tiao> iOpera, 哪儿人
<iOpera> 上海啥时候是南方啦。上海是城里话。lol
<iOpera> 其他都乡下话
<tiao> 。。。。
<tiao> 英语才是现代语言，其他都是。。。
<adam8157> tiao: 英语在欧美人看来是粗俗的语言, 前头还有拉丁 希腊 法语 德语
<iMadper> adam8157: offlineimap在你那里没有bug吗?   
<iMadper> adam8157: ERROR: command: UID => socket error: <type 'exceptions.IOError'> - Too many read 0 
<iMadper> adam8157: 我在网上看, 很多人遇到了呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 所有的软件工程都充满bug
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<imtxc> iOpera, 北方话有气势吧
<imtxc> iOpera, 不过就事翻来复去那几句
<adam8157> iMadper: 这错误倒是没看到
<iOpera> imtxc: 差远了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 话说我写了个mra-guard专门伺候offlineimap
<iMadper> adam8157: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/offlineimap-project/2011-October/003382.html   你们debian的列表. 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: [BUG]: offlineIMAP aborts when downloading >1MB email 
<imtxc> adam8157, 至于么 crond  不好么
<iMadper> adam8157: 在你的dotfile里面? 我去看看去. 
<adam8157> imtxc: 能去杀么?
<adam8157> iMadper: scripts
<iOpera> 咋又集体折腾。
<imtxc> adam8157, what?
<imtxc> adam8157, 哪里话?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这bug都两年前了, 我这没这问题
<imtxc> iMadper, 曾经在他的  scripts 里面
<adam8157> iMadper: 其实我的offlineimap好久没出错了, 那个脚本是个摆设
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu不能播放视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420944 ubuntu播放器不能播放视频（mp4.flv.rmvb） 播放器换成其他的像msplayer mplayer 都不行 求救啊 版本是12.04 lts 更新过了 统计信息: 发表于 由 aa1490981914 — 2013-04-17 16:14
<iMadper> adam8157: 第一次同步大量邮件的时候会遇到. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 我装 offlinimap 的时候删除了N多邮件我会说么....
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 邮件内容比个软件有价值
<iMadper> imtxc: 为了个软件, 删掉邮件. 渣渣.
<iOpera> Imtxc's Blog
<iOpera> www.imtxc.com/.../use-gmail-plus-mutt-plus-msmtp-plus-o... - 网页快照
<iOpera> 2012年4月22日 – 在Linux下可以使用Thunderbird非常方便的收发邮件,但是我不喜欢一直开着一个GUI程序占用着任务栏或者一个桌面,因此我使用Mutt来管理我
<iOpera> 还写这些。
<iOpera> 真不是理由
<imtxc> iOpera, 充数字用的
<imtxc> iOpera, 写那几个,完全是为了练习  Markdown .......
<abinez> 充字数用的
<iOpera> 。。
<abinez> 练习打字么
<iMadper> 指法练习.
<imtxc> abinez, 学习 markdown 玩的
<iOpera> mkd需要练习？让蛋蛋来bs你
<abinez> imtxc: 请吃饺子哇
<abinez> 肚子好饿
<imtxc> abinez, 擦噢,那是去年冬至的事情啊,你还没忘记..
<abinez> 神你咋说让他bS了
<iOpera> ？
<abinez> imtxc: 因为我到现在还没吃饺子呢
<abinez> 回家的时候根本就没弄吃的
<tiao> 什么饺子，这么让你惦记
<imtxc> adam8157, 请来BS我不会用mkd吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 鄙视你
<abinez> adam8157: 。。。。。。
<abinez> 咋回事啊？
<roylez> imtxc: markdown还用练习吗？....
<iMadper> sourceforge 为啥一直被封恩!?
<abinez> 因为，。。。。所以
<abinez> 番茄的缘故吧
<imtxc> adam8157, roylez 我换了 kramdown 之后, 原来在 rdiscount 里面格式没问题的一些东西,全乱了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 山东话当普通话也不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<gfrog_working> roylez: 扎西
<Pudge> 学校真恶心，居然block irc的端口，只能用web登陆
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 山东话难听, 胶东话更难听 (虽然我是胶东人
<imtxc> adam8157, 你用的 krmadown 么?
<adam8157> imtxc: no
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哪难听？
<imtxc> adam8157, 渣!
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 大连话哪里难听胶东话就哪里难听
<iOpera> 山东话，不在4个音调内的。好玩。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 大连话很有喜感啊。
<roylez> imtxc: 这是什么渣？主流不就是 rdiscount / redcarpet / bluecarpet 这些么
<roylez> Pudge: 你用 6667 7000 8000 挨个试下啊
<iOpera> adam8157: 你早上吃面的时候，喝酒不。
<imtxc> roylez, ... 
<abinez> 原来用 H.264 编码的视频文件有 1个 GB 大，用 H.265 后会缩减到 500MB 左右
<adam8157> iOpera: 早上? 基本不吃
<iOpera> 。 abinez 不可能这么大吧。
<adam8157> Pudge: 内网用7000
<imtxc> roylez, 渣
<iOpera> adam8157: .... 只吃鸡蛋？
<adam8157> iOpera: 晚上倒是标配一瓶青岛
<iOpera> ！！！
<adam8157> iOpera: 早饭不吃, 起来都9点多了
<roylez> adam8157: 毫蛋
<iOpera> 不吃早餐。胃病的。
<abinez> iOpera: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> iOpera: 你见过有胃的蛋蛋么？
<iOpera> 。。。
<Pudge> 我试过7000了，一样登陆不上
<abinez> iOpera: 我下午两三点才吃午饭
<Pudge> 直接fail
<iMadper> Pudge: 题是什么错误?
<iMadper> Pudge: 提示什么错误?
<roylez> Pudge: 估计是封了端口段了....
<iOpera> 可怜的蛋蛋。
<iMadper> Pudge: 
<abinez> 从早上八点睡到下午两点半
<iMadper> roylez: 我们学校自己的dns, 直接不解析 irc.freenode.net
<Pudge> Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 7000 [No route to host]
<iOpera> 山东人，吃早餐，都喝白酒。 adam8157 猛得死。
<iMadper> Pudge: no route to host. 跟端口没关系吧. 
<roylez> iMadper: irc.ubuntu.com 呢？
<iMadper> Pudge: ä½  nslookup irc.freenode.net
<Pudge> 除了封端口，我想不到原因了啊。
<adam8157> iOpera: 我常年不在山东, 酒量还保持在高中的水平, 和哥哥叔叔们差了一大截
<iMadper> roylez: 没试过.. 我直接用8.8.8.8了. 
<tiao> 山东人会喝酒上是练出来的还是
<iMadper> Pudge: no route to  host! 跟端口没关系.
<iOpera> 想不出为什么，气温？导致必须喝酒？ adam8157
<tenzu> gmail下载不顺畅，dropbox不能下载，骂街了！
<adam8157> tiao: 天生 外加锻炼
<roylez> tiao: 是generic defect....
<Pudge> 哦，那是啥原因，所有的irc服务器，我用irssi都登陆不上，家里就没问题
<adam8157> tenzu: 买vpn吧
<iMadper> Pudge: ä½  nslookup irc.freenode.net
<tiao> 怎么练
<tenzu> adam8157: 你卖？
<iOpera> 喝酒是本事啊
<iOpera> 卖？
<adam8157> tenzu: 不卖啊 但是可以推荐嘛
<imtxc> adam8157, roylez 渣渣的 rdiscount 能在 octopress 里面用自定义的样式么
<Pudge> Server:		193.52.48.66 Address:	193.52.48.66#53  Non-authoritative answer: irc.freenode.net	canonical name = chat.freenode.net. Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 140.211.167.106 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 174.143.119.91 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 193.219.128.49 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 195.148.124.79 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 208.82.117.76 Name:	chat.freenode.net Address: 213.92.8.4 Name:	chat.freenode.net 
<roylez> tenzu: 叫你自己拉网线啊，校园网，呵呵
 * adam8157 手痒
<iMadper> Pudge: ping一个看看, 能通吗?
 * imtxc 求帽子保命
<roylez> imtxc: 样式写css，跟markdown的解释没关系啊
<iOpera> oops
<Pudge> 能，通着呢
<Pudge> 比google还快
<tenzu> roylez: 丫绑定mac地址啊，怒了
<Pudge> 就是irssi没法连
<iMadper> Pudge: 你链接的时候, 直接填地址呢?
<adam8157> Pudge: 7000
<roylez> tenzu: 自己拉宽带不行么？
<tenzu> roylez: 在家里反而没啥问题
<Pudge> 我就是直接/server irc.freenode.net 7000的
<\q> carry-lookahead adder 怎麼用 verilog generate 循環 實現？
<tenzu> roylez: 学校的网有人报销。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 直接填写ip试试看. 
<Pudge> pudgin，也登不上
<Pudge> 哦，我试试
<iMadper> Pudge: 193.52.48.66:8001
<roylez> tenzu: https://roylez.herokuapp.com/2013/01/17/systemd-mac-spoofing.html
<adam8157> tenzu: 周末去天津找同学吃皮皮虾
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 开机自动更换MAC地址 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<imtxc> roylez, rdiscount 解释的有问题我才换的, 现在也忘了当时到底是什么问题了, 应该写一篇流水文记下来的....
<roylez> imtxc: 我一直用rdiscount
<Pudge> 一模一样的结果。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你请我？
<roylez> tenzu: 这样可以么
<iMadper> \q: 超前进位加法器... 这里估计没人搞这个吧...
<Pudge> 算了，我放弃了，学校block了，我只能这么觉得。。
<Pudge> 直接web，一样的
<adam8157> tenzu: 你都不认识啊, 下次下次...  中科院海洋研究所
<Pudge> 谢谢你啊
<Pudge> iMadper，
<Pudge> 谢谢了
<iMadper> :-)
<roylez> iMadper: gaoji渣
<imtxc> .
<iOpera> bluezhudong
<tenzu> roylez: windows系统鸭梨好大，我就在路由上改了一下
<iMadper> roylez: 不开心...
<iMadper> roylez: 求个工作呀...
<roylez> tenzu: 让路由器去做mac spoofing也行
<adam8157> bluezd: 侬在啊
<iOpera> bluezd: bluezhudong
<roylez> iMadper: http://jandan.net/2013/04/17/one-way-mars.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 有去无回，火星之旅7月征召自愿者
<tenzu> roylez: 我看我就是个买vpn的命
<iMadper> roylez: 那个要求更高, 我看了
<iOpera> roylez: 你咋不去
<\q> iMadper: 好吧，不用循環感覺太難看了
<iOpera> 蓝猪冻。
 * adam8157 晚上炒个胡萝卜 或者 青椒
<iMadper> roylez: 如果一切顺利火星之旅会在2023年4月24日出发。....
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦 你也是青椒
<iMadper> \q: 没用过那种电路设计的语言.  囧...
<roylez> iOpera: 我想去来着
<tenzu> adam8157: 我只管吃，不管认识不认识
<iOpera> roylez: 重了？lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/76e61cbbtw1e3rnm3a9axj.jpg
 * imtxc 等 iMadper 的耳道被撑大了出 TF15
<\q> iMadper: 你們沒有數電課？
<adam8157> imtxc: tf15多少钱
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs如何移动光标到下一个单词的开头？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420950 emacs如何移动光标到下一个单词的开头？ M-f 是移动光标下一个单词的结尾，我想要移动到下一个单词的开头，有谁知道吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linjxwell — 2013-04-17 16:46
<imtxc> adam8157, iMadper 那种壕买的,肯定是 1500 以上
<imtxc> adam8157, 三单元动铁啊
<iMadper> \q: 不用写那东西...
<adam8157> imtxc: 我就用100以下的 嗯嗯
<iOpera> 13xx吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 炒胡萝卜？　不甜吗？　
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<iOpera> 浪费钱。 adam8157
 * imtxc adam8157 是很久前烧的,已经退了,鉴定完毕
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 从来没想过这种呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 当然不啊... 你没吃过么... 胡萝卜适合和肉类一起做
<srdgame> 为什么firefox打不开https网址了
<iOpera> 你最多适合2元耳机。 adam8157
<adam8157> ..
<\q> iMadper: 我們有很多這類無聊的課程
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有啊，愁苦啊
<iMadper> \q: 都有...
<iOpera> 1k以下的，都是骗子，不如直接2元。
 * adam8157 在用这款 http://item.jd.com/173106.html
<adam8157> 穷啊
<iMadper> iOpera: 不. 700左右, m1, 巨给力!
<iOpera> 没低音的？
<adam8157> bluezd: 弱爆了, 我最喜欢吃了
<iMadper> imtxc: newegg特价, 3三单元动圈. 1300
<imtxc> iMadper, 啥?
<iMadper> iOpera: 怎么可能, m1偏下盘的二级. 
<iMadper> iOpera: m1, 我的最爱!
<bluezd> iMadper: any news ?
<iOpera> 额。你给的那，是啥
<imtxc> iMadper, 15?
<adam8157> iOpera: 你果然是土壕
<iOpera> 。我又没买。。
<iMadper> iOpera: um1 weston的. m1是grado的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天梦见自己听535了 cc iOpera 
<adam8157> iOpera: 我看都不敢看
<iOpera> 。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51gw1e3sjez6qfkj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真是损友啊
<iOpera> ultra m1? lol
<iOpera> 下班下班。nnnnnd
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/78f2cc43jw1e3sdes59oij.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: ...........
<bluezd> adam8157: 晚上还得上课去 ... 有点不想上了
<adam8157> bluezd: 去啊 有妹子
<MeaCulpa> Apple AppStore 貌似连不上...
<bluezd> adam8157: 有个毛啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 被政府征服了？
<October21> 狼多肉少
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7205694fjw1e3rsu61mvrj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7205694fjw1e3rsu61mvrj.jpg
<jiero> 没人了
<roylez> jiero: 基佬
<jiero> roylez: 你基老
 * roylez 下班
<jiero> roylez: 。。。基老了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 断腿的好多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你还在啊。个把月没见你出声了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<srdgame> 为什么firefox打不开https网址了
<rosn1> p
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 喜欢断腿的游戏啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你说是恐怖袭击吗。
<stardiviner> jiero: hi, long time no see
<jiero> stardiviner: not true... 
<stardiviner> jiero: why ?
<\q> stardiviner: long time no see
<jiero> stardiviner:  I saw you last week.
<jiero> lol
<stardiviner> jiero: 打算入手一只百元平板电脑玩玩
<stardiviner> jiero: well, 我不记得了....
<jiero> stardiviner: 。我刚看到一个广告。不过是400
<jiero> stardiviner:  http://item.jd.com/795674.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【酷比魔方U25GT】酷比魔方（CUBE） U25GT 8G A9架构 HDMI平板电脑 7寸 1024*600 高清显示屏 前黑后白【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> iMadper: 攒够了钱就入4单元
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: ue900?
<iMadper> imtxc: 没必要. 
<jiero> 4单元？
<iMadper> imtxc: 找个好推的才行.
<stardiviner> jiero: 恩,我看到的就是和这种差不多的,不知道性能怎么样?质量什么之类的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然太难伺候了. 上台放就没办法随身了.
<jiero> stardiviner: 过时的 CPU 都是啦。
<jiero> stardiviner: 就是 图像处理比较好吧。
<stardiviner> jiero: A9是过时的CPU?我完全不懂CPU之类的...
<imtxc> iMadper, 也对
<stardiviner> 话说这东东还是单核的??!! 很意外啊,现在的百元平板都是2核,4核之类的啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 大概是吧。我记得和A9 就是nokia n9的cpu
<jiero> stardiviner: 单核的。
<jiero> 哦。。。哪里有。。。
<jiero> 其实升级显示器和工艺比升级cpu贵。
<stardiviner> jiero: 哪可能会去更换硬件啊, 直接用完了就撤下来了啊.
<adam8157> bluezd: 自己做饭了?
<stardiviner> adam8157: 亚当也会自己做饭?
<bluezd> adam8157: 怎么可能 ... 还是一直在外面吃啊
<adam8157> stardiviner: sure, 我最近天天自己做
<stardiviner> 这里谁会自己做饭的啊?
<adam8157> bluezd: 渣渣
<stardiviner> adam8157: 神了啊. 我一个月里自己做一次就不错了
<imtxc> iMadper, 其实动铁都差不多吧,你都能用夹子搞t f 15
<bluezd> adam8157: +1 我承认．这回是真的．
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<imtxc> stardiviner, 自己做饭5年的路过
<adam8157> bluezd: 学着做吧, 又干净又好吃, 学个技艺还打发时间
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我靠, 你就是传说中的大神 ?
<abinez> imtxc: 做饺子么？
<bluezd> adam8157: 没厨房咋办？
<adam8157> imtxc: 泡面侠
<abinez> 等吃你的饺子，哇嘿嘿
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我就是怕洗碗之类的麻烦事, 我也喜欢吃自己做的东西.
<adam8157> bluezd: 你住的地方没厨房?
<abinez> bluezd: 我们去野炊
<abinez> 不用厨房的说
<adam8157> stardiviner: 洗碗分分钟而已啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: 还是觉得好麻烦.... 对于洗碗这件事, 我是超级懒的...
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，有一家把厨房包了，在他们屋里，我们用不了，还他妈的有脸让我们跟他们平摊煤气费
 * bluezd 我操！
<imtxc> adam8157, 我做饭的时候很穷,没钱买泡面啊,自己从家里背的面等材料
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接夹子不行的. 
<stardiviner> jiero: 你现在在工作? 啥时候和我一起去旅游下啊?
<abinez> stardiviner: 买几个新鲜的青柠檬回来洗碗最好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 电流太小, 控制不住. 
<abinez> 环保
<iMadper> imtxc: 低音太多了
<imtxc> iMadper, 我就说嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 下一件, m10
<stardiviner> abinez: 去油污很好?
<abinez> 嗯
<imtxc> iMadper, 败老烧
<abinez> 是最好的洗洁精
<adam8157> bluezd: 煤气费只有几块钱...
<abinez> 在家里的话，我用米糠洗碗
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<stardiviner> abinez: 下次试试. 只是把柠檬放在水里有没有很好的效果? (自动什么的最好了)
<abinez> 可以的
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我有钱了再说
<stardiviner> abinez: 用丝瓜球什么的也很不错.
<adam8157> stardiviner: 热水+洗洁精, 分分钟而已
<abinez> 米糠环保啊
<abinez> 可以把那些油腻都粘走了
<abinez> 都不用热水
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我就是那种会做, 会吃, 但是不会洗的那种. 说不出非常明显的原因...
<adam8157> stardiviner: 懒
<imtxc> iMadper, M10 不怎么贵吧,1500 能搞定了
<abinez> 洗洁精是最不环保的了
<abinez> 化学制品
<imtxc> iMadper, 你去上班的话,也就分分钟的工资
<bluezd> adam8157: 我们那不是，每家收 100 块钱，一个月就用完了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 嗯. 以后找女人就找个会洗的. 由她负责. 我负责做饭就行了
<abinez> stardiviner: 找个会做饭煮菜的不是更好
<adam8157> bluezd: 我们大概每个月每人十到二十块的燃气费
<abinez> 你在家坐等开吃就行了
<adam8157> bluezd: 你开饭馆啊每月一百...
<adam8157> bluezd: 被坑了?
<abinez> 嗯，
<stardiviner> abinez: 我自己做的就不错. 做饭我不懒. 只是怕洗碗.
<frozen2013> 求助: 用python怎么读取jpg文件的dpi，我查了好多次google，没有一个好的办法。如果单纯读取info，有些图片没有那个信息的，没有办法获取
<abinez> 一罐煤气要一百多呢
<abinez> 一个人用的话可以用一个多月呢
<stardiviner> 我们这里煤气150
<abinez> stardiviner: 怕油腻脏手？
<abinez> 洗碗保证你的手比较娇嫩哦
<stardiviner> abinez: 就是洗起来超级不舒服, 就像那种手里拿着冰柜抽屉一样, 整个人的神经都麻起来了...
<abinez> 不是吧？
<abinez> 我受不了湿漉漉的抹布
<imtxc> stardiviner, 渣, 本人专注洗碗15年
<abinez> 所以我选择用米糠洗碗
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎，不说了，全是泪啊
<abinez> 那个叫清爽
<stardiviner> abinez: 我也说不出那种感觉(我没在任何资料上见过类似的描述). 反正就是摸到油腻的, 滑溜溜的东西就会整个人神经像是皱缩了一样.
<abinez> 嗯
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我靠, 你多大了? 干了这么多年了? 我就碰过2,3次(洗碗).
 * stardiviner 不说了, 吃饭去.
<abinez> 我想那种感觉应该和听到铁铲在沙地上拖动发出的尖锐刺耳的声音
<huangyuhui> 请教一下,平板电脑或是手机贴膜对眼睛有影响么?
<imtxc> stardiviner, 我从上学就开始做这项工作
<imtxc> huangyuhui, 直接撕了
<bluezd> adam8157: 光电费就交了600 多块钱
<adam8157> bluezd: 我们每人每个月50左右的电费
<frozen2013> 有人用python处理图像吗
<iMadper> bluezd: 宅男废纸, 宅女费电. 
<frozen2013> 宅男也费电。
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃肿么用了那么多电？
<imtxc> huangyuhui, 不要私聊
<bluezd> adam8157: 我那个 SB 房东一下子冲了 2000 块钱点... 分摊每家 600 多 ... cc gfrog_working 
<bluezd> 电
<huangyuhui> 对眼睛不好么?还是有其他的原因?
<jiero> stardiviner: 我现在没工作啊。
<jiero> stardiviner: 资金有 6800 左右。
<adam8157> bluezd: 这是一年的量吧. 不过你那煤气费确实不对
<abinez> 罗姐
<jiero> iMadper: 宅男也费电也废纸。
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 啥情况。。。
<abinez> 我现在用去了900多度电
<huangyuhui> imtxc,贴膜对眼睛的影响不好??
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃现在住哪？
<jiero> iMadper: 因为我鼻涕太多了。
 * gfrog 求带走啊。
<jiero> 都用了几十公里纸了。
<imtxc> huangyuhui, 主要是 贴膜浪费钱啊
<jiero> gfrog: 带北冰洋去
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<bluezd> adam8157: 就是冲了几千度电,什么时候用完什么时候拉到,我跟房东说你要是有钱没地方放就往公交卡冲 10 W
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿。
<abinez> 》？？你酷啦
<gfrog> jiero: 裸姐儿。
<huangyuhui> imtxc,我上面已经有膜了....
<iMadper> bluezd: 公交卡可以消费. 你去商场买衣服都可以. 
<abinez> G娃娃你的蛤蟆呢
<bluezd> iMadper: ... 好吧
<abinez> gfrog: 鸡哇
<imtxc> huangyuhui, 那就放者呗
<bluezd> gfrog: 逸成东苑
<gfrog> bluezd: 在哪 @@ 木听过
<iMadper> bluezd: 要冲就冲我的热水卡~ lol~ 洗澡洗到死也用不了10w~
<imtxc> huangyuhui, 眼睛影响不大, 我近视的时候彩电都没看多少时间
<bluezd> gfrog: 学知园,林大,农大附近,清河下面
<gfrog> bluezd: 哦，那咱俩离的不远呢。
<bluezd> gfrog: 你在哪住 ?
<huangyuhui> imtxc,上次安装gentoo,使用平板查文档,2天之后,眼睛不行了...看什么都累...
<gfrog> bluezd: 啥时候去圣熙涮锅子吧。
<bluezd> iMadper: 热水卡行
<gfrog> bluezd: 八高东边
<October21> jiero: 昨天的片子不错
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩,周末吃饭基本上就是圣熙附近
<gfrog> bluezd: 那楼上有啥吃的？ 门口就有开封菜和吉野家啊
 * bluezd 厌倦了北京这种生活
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃该找个妹子了
<gfrog> bluezd: 或者找壕基铛给乃做。
<bluezd> gfrog: 五楼有食堂,不过要有卡
<gfrog> bluezd: 办完就退不就行么。
<vose_> vose: hi
 * bluezd 厌倦了,过年回来调整很长时间才调整过来 .......
<vose_> vose: ......
<jiero> gfrog: 呃。
 * imtxc gfrog bluezd: 或者找壕基铛给乃做。 这句好内涵
<gfrog> iMadper: bluezd adam8157 冬天的时候我那煤气费一个月1000，摊到每户200多。
<vose> vose_: hi~
<October21> vose: Hello!
<abinez> 我是一个刷机商。
<bluezd> gfrog: 也行好像
<abinez> 跟逝去不返的2011、2012相比，2013年的刷机市场连渣渣都算不上。
<jiero> bluezd: 找个黑妹子吧。
<abinez> CP们的日子明显不好过，千万级的推广预算，愈发证明，只是一个笑话——雷声有杜比那么大，雨点却只有纳米那么小。
<vose> October21: hello~
<bluezd> jiero: 黑妹子 ?
 * adam8157 天然气一直每人每月不超过20....  
<vose> 我在测试irssi的提示
<jiero> bluezd: 黑色的妹子
<vose> October21: 我在测试irssi的提示
<bluezd> jiero: 木耳 ?
<jiero> bluezd: 。。。
<vose_> vose: 。。。
<abinez> 软件内置的价格一降再降，年初已经跌破了2.0元/CPA，接下来的日子里，更是不断突破底线。
<abinez> 年中，竟然有CP给出了0.8元/CPA的天杀无赦价，如果不是有其他十几个公司在竞争独家代理，我是断然不会接受的。但是，当独家代理协议寄来时，泪水打湿了签名——就这价格，抢来做什么呢？
<jiero> bluezd: 皮肤黑的妹子？木耳是什么。。。
 * jiero 最讨厌菌类食物。
<bluezd> jiero: 求介绍
<October21> abinez: linux下能刷机吗
<October21> abinez: linux下能刷机吗
<gfrog> jiero: 木耳乃也讨厌？
<jiero> bluezd: 。。。找妹子给你介绍。
<gfrog> jiero: 蘑菇呢？
<jiero> gfrog: 讨厌。
<jiero> gfrog: 都讨厌
<gfrog> jiero: 那乃没救了。
<jiero> gfrog: 茄子讨厌，豆腐讨厌。
 * bluezd 以后要是能有钱,就一定吃一盘爆炒黑木耳 !
<jiero> gfrog: 一切豆制品都不行
<abinez> October21: 能
<gfrog> bluezd: 开封菜就有，用不着有钱。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 我几乎能吃任何东亚之外的食物。
<gfrog> bluezd: 开封菜就有，用不着有钱再吃。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 你吃过 ?
<srdgame> 。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 开封菜那个？ 超值午餐里有。
<srdgame> 黑木耳,,,,,,
<bluezd> gfrog: 看来你是吃过 ...
<srdgame> 为啥不是粉木耳
<jiero> 我能吃银耳。
 * jiero 也吃点金针菇
 * bluezd 干锅非木耳
<imtxc> gfrog, 开封菜那个是爽口的, bluezd 的要求不仅仅是爽口
 * gfrog 金针菇 == 明天见
 * bluezd 干锅粉木耳
<jiero> gfrog: 金针菇？什么意思？
<gfrog> imtxc: 还要爽哪？
<abinez> 感谢只留QQ不留电话的ROM制作团队，没错，我不会做ROM。
<abinez> 做刷机必须要懂ROM吗？我就是光刷不行吗？
<abinez> 就像吃炸鸡，需要知道鸡的品种和年份，养鸡场的土壤和气候吗？
<abinez> 刷机，同理。
<abinez> 刚换手机的你，无论需要与否，
<abinez> 你的爱机同时拥有四个安全软件，五个浏览器，六个社交应用，七个照片管理工具……
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<bluezd> imtxc: 要得是哪种气势 !
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<bluezd> 那
<jiero> abinez: 我删除了一切捆绑。
<bluezd> adam8157: 在家我经常吃木耳占辣根,超爽
<imtxc> ..
<bluezd> adam8157: 加点酱油和辣根
 * gfrog 擦，饿了。
<vose_> abinez: 可怜哟……
 * gfrog 不瞎扯了，继续看patch
 * iMadper 一怒之下, 把qq邮箱发过来的邮件全都给删除了, offlineimap终于正常了. cc adam8157  imtxc 
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: qq邮箱真坑爹... 
 * adam8157 饿了
<imtxc> iMadper, qq邮箱是GBK编码吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: 吃去呀. 
<October21> abinez: ??
<jiero> October21:  哦。
<iMadper> imtxc: qq那个是cp99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<imtxc> ........
<iMadper> imtxc: cp9090909090sb  编码.
<jiero> imtxc: 嘿嘿。
<October21> jiero: 你怎么是 罗姐
<jiero> October21: archl=jiero=luojie-dune
<vose_> rhythmbox怎么带参数呢？
<jiero> 哦。
<bluezd> adam8157: 每晚都喝酒?
<October21> jiero: 原来你是......
<adam8157> bluezd: 是啊, 啤酒而已
<jiero> October21: 什么
<bluezd> adam8157: 自己做饭,喝点啤酒,享受生活, 真好!
<abinez> adam8157: 你有小肚子了么
<adam8157> abinez: 没有
<abinez> 啤酒肚
<October21> jiero: 经常看到 但没想到 在这里遇到
 * adam8157 最近肌肉又见长
<rich___> “人生何处不相逢啊”
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥 ?
<October21> vose_: 怎么样 声音弄出来了
<vose_> October21: 木有
<abinez> 在论坛泡过个把月之后，了解常识的你开始疑惑，为什么，
<abinez> 一个单机游戏需要读取通讯录，并且联网？
<abinez> 一个电子书阅读器需要发送短信，并且是自动的？
<abinez> 一个桌面主题管理需要控制拨打电话，并且是后台的？
<abinez> 最挠头者，莫过于，这些令你疑惑的软件，都删不掉。
<abinez> 还等什么，刷机了～
<iMadper> abinez: .... stop...
<vose_> abinez: 我觉得你再说几句…………
<Pudge> 就ban这么会儿啊？
 * vose_ 就会…………喜闻乐见！
<abinez> 就挨T了
<October21> iMadper: 你要有爱心
<abinez> 不说啦
<October21> abinez: 怎么回事 70-android.rules
<iMadper> October21: ??
<abinez> 切饭去
<October21> iMadper: 别人发牢骚嘛
<vose_> October21: ban人是自动的
<vose_> ……
<iMadper> October21: 不是, 他在复制粘贴一些无意义的广告.
<October21> vose_: ???
<vose_> October21: ^k^ 好像能自动ban人
<October21> iMadper: 哦
<October21> vose_: I don not know
<Pudge> 11:39] == mode/#ubuntu-cn [+q abinez!*@*] by ^k^
<October21> iMadper: /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules文件怎么回事?
<iMadper> 那个不是ban, 是禁言.
<iMadper> October21: 不知道, 你问错人了. 我新手.
<Pudge> 。。好吧，我感觉禁言就是ban了。。
<vose_> iMadper: 额 没注意是 +q
<abinez> 》》？
<October21> iMadper: 双重人格?
<October21> abinez: /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules文件怎么回事?
<imtxc> October21, ...
<October21> imtxc: 怎么
<iMadper> October21: 自己cat出来那个文件看看就知道了. 有啥好文的
<imtxc> October21, XX文件是怎么回事这样的问题  iMadper 大湿解决不了吧
<iMadper> 什么叫这个文件是怎么回事? 我的电脑里有个ppt文件, 是怎么回事? 这问题都不知道要别人回答什么
<Pudge> 他是在问那个刷机哥关于android的文件
 * vose_ 气呼呼～
<Pudge> 不是电脑里面的文件。。
<October21> 我其实想问51-android.rules 怎么各个教程 文件名不同
<iMadper> October21: 读10次提问的智慧. 
<imtxc> October21, 没关系的 /udev/rules.d/ 下面就可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 刷机还要自己写udev规则?
<imtxc> iMadper, .
<iMadper> lol~ 还好我没有android机器
<October21> imtxc: /udev/rules.d/放的是什么文件呢
<iMadper> October21: man udev
<October21> iMadper: 遵命
<imtxc> October21, 你要让 udev 管理你的 an d ri o d  设备,就得在 rules.d 下面加上对应你的设备的规则
<iMadper> imtxc: fetch了 360封邮件都还没问题呢~
 * adam8157 闪
<Pudge> 他是想自己定制rom，才要吧
<October21> iMadper: 谢了
 * vose_ 吓死我了
<October21> Pudge: 连接也要啊
<October21> Pudge: 同步
<vose_> vose: test
<Pudge> October21: 不懂。。我的G7刷了几十遍了，依然没用过
<imtxc> iMadper, 国砖真是弱爆了, 解码 flac 都有压力
<vose_> vose: test
<iMadper> imtxc: 国砖, 好多都是坑人的...
<October21> 国砖？
<imtxc> iMadper, 也不能这样说, 应该只是几个会焊电路扳的人 把一堆 hifi 芯片弄在一起堆参数而已
<vose> vose_: test
<iMadper> 调音远比元件值钱的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你看mpro, 做工很渣, 单元也不值钱, 但是就是好听.
<imtxc> iMadper, 不过有机会了你听听 960 吧, 在国砖里面 声音真的很不错, 调音算好的了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 不想烧了... 以后回家就入 ms88了
<imtxc> iMadper, 箱子又是一个起点~
<gfrog> imtxc: 竟然烧hifi，壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡. 我直接买一个套装好不好?!
<imtxc> iMadper, 为什么UE 都开始有麦克风了讷
<imtxc> gfrog, 了解知识加蹭试听 不等于 烧 hifi 不等于 壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 反正玩儿音响的就是壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 给iphone用. 
 * gfrog 壕暴了。
<imtxc> gfrog, 恩
 * gfrog 瓷饭
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15的定位就是iphone耳机.
<imtxc> iMadper, 这样啊
<imtxc> iphone 是欧胜的芯片? iMadper 
<iMadper> 不知道是谁的. 小夹子是欧盛的.
<vose> aplay 播放所有音频都是杂音 谁知道怎么回事么？
<imtxc> 貌似UE 现在都是 made for apple...
<iMadper> vose: aplay要wav还是raw来的? 我给忘了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在换老板了呀
<vose> iMadper: wav也是杂音
<biergaizi> wav 文件不就是 raw 的吗……
<imtxc> iMadper, 恩啊,罗技喜欢水果?
<iMadper> biergaizi: 不是. 
<palomino|working> wev文件不是
<palomino|working> wav*
<iMadper> biergaizi: wav有文件头.
<palomino|working> 还有adpcm压缩之类的
<biergaizi> 这样啊……
<vose> iMadper: 是不是 码率太高了？
<iMadper> biergaizi: raw播放时要自己声明码率之类的东西. 
<iMadper> vose: 不思后 
<imtxc> gfrog, 烧车的人比烧 hifi 的人壕多了吧
<iMadper> vose: 不是. 
 * vose 扣后脑勺…………
<vose> 我再下一个wav的试试
<iMadper> vose: -f 自己指定格式类型.
<iMadper> freeflying: 借op来一分钟
<vose> iMadper: Orz -f 参数这么多
<iMadper> vose: 你非得用个难用的东西!
<vose> iMadper: rhythmox 我试过了，没效啊……
<iMadper> vose: 没效是什么意思? 没声音? 提示有错?
<vose> im
<iMadper> vose: /topic 里面有个提问的智慧. 看看. 
<vose> iMadper: 没声音……
 * iMadper 别挤牙膏行吗? 自己描述清楚状况好不好? 
<iMadper> vose: 别的软件有声音吗? 
<abinez> http://www.linuxde.net/2013/03/12760.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 为何美国认定在Linux上看DVD为非法行为 - Linux Today
<vermilioner> 呃，非法行为，，，，，
<frozen20131> 木有办法啊
<October21> iMadper: 五毛不好拿啊
<October21> 为什么运行adb要root权限啊 ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 什么系统好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420952 什么系统好 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiaodan1 — 2013-04-17 18:53
<iMadper> October21: 我只求问问题的, 能先读一下提问的智慧. 提问的时候直接把情况说清.
<gfrog> imtxc: 烧车是最便宜的了，一辆车骑10年。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃一套音响能放10年么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 应该, 可以吧...
<iMadper> gfrog: 而且, 不太需要换零件/保养~
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃身边有么？
 * gfrog 真心不想在这待了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有....
<Pudge> <@^k^> 是机器人吧， 我骂它会被ban么
<Pudge> 我去，我真被ban了？
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 被ban了, 特征很明显. 
<Pudge> 刚才发了个消息，然后就看不到人说话了，吓了我一跳
<imtxc> iMadper: 有帽子了啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在想, 写个机器人, 还是修改 /topic, 感觉 topic没人看. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 我是良心城管.  freeflying 也是. 
<imtxc> iMadper: filco 打油好快
<imtxc> iMadper: http://h.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/s%3D550%3Bq%3D90%3Bc%3Dxiangce%2C100%2C100/sign=c8c2c2bb8326cffc6d2abfb7893a3bad/42a98226cffc1e17f50538134b90f603738de95e.jpg?referer=1d5e73c1562c11df87c68a135734&x=.jpg
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫不是吃饭的时候都在用吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看到的两个月的效果图
<imtxc> ABS 果然不好使啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会呀, 有涂层的, 擦一下就好.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看那个图片里面的样子，是可以擦掉的么
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我个帽子我处理一点恩怨吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近恩怨比较多
<imtxc> October21: 谁说允许adb要root权限了
<Pudge> 这什么键盘啊，字都磨没了，还是天然的？
 * gfrog 神竟然不在。
<imtxc> Pudge: 侧刻
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<Pudge> 哪个侧面？反正一个字都看不到。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, 我只想修改一个合适的topic, 不想弄多东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 我又不惹事生非
<imtxc> iMadper: 5s
<imtxc> iMadper: 谢谢哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 不. .. 信不过... 以后 freeflying 不给我op玩了..
<imtxc> iMadper: 他发现不了的
<imtxc> iMadper: 只要他信得过你，他就会一直给你
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, 我是良心城管.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看我没做过什么，他也不给我帽子
<Pudge> google-chrome 自带的Pepperflashplugin， 什么时候才能声音不再卡啊，老要加buffer参数好烦，
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也不做什么没良心的事情啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有正事要做的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 放心吧，一定不会有人不满意的
<imtxc> iMadper: 额
<imtxc> freeflying: GNUdog iMadper happyaron 你们这些有帽子的人真小气
 * imtxc 没说要做什么坏事呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的这个topic 没人会看的
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以我更倾向于, 写一个bot
<imtxc> iMadper: bot++
<imtxc> iMadper: 写吧
<iMadper> imtxc: adam也有op, 你怎么就不说他...
<imtxc> iMadper: 他没有了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我那天看到他跟别人要的
 * imtxc 算了 不要帽子了
<iMadper> .................
<imtxc> 等有基会了再复仇
<iMadper> imtxc: 复仇... 何必呢... 今天 糊涂徐莫名其妙t了我, 我都不想找他
<imtxc> ……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么用ubuntu覆盖安装windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420954 以前用wubi装过，但是是双系统，我现在想重装覆盖掉windows行不行，如果安完以后，显卡驱动网卡驱动什么的用不装，要是需要装装什么，还有怎么连接到路由器，需不需要重新对新系统设置。 统计信 …
<gfrog> gfrog: test
<gfrog> ^k^: test
<Pudge> 刷机哥又来了
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 提问时请描述清楚问题, 尽量确保别人能理解你的问题.
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 在不在?
<lucky_> 粗大事来
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你给ii写bot的时候, 是循环, 然后不停的读取那个out文件吗? 
<iMadper> lucky_: ?
<lucky_> 我到系统引导坏了
<lucky_> ：（
<iMadper> lucky_: 喜闻乐见.
<lucky_> iMadper:人家着急死了
<lucky_> 进不去系统了
<iMadper> lucky_: 人民群众喜闻乐见的引导坏了.
<lucky_> iMadper: 你能帮我不？
<iMadper> lucky_: 得看心情.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我现在用我安装系统到U盘进的试用系统
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦.
<jsmith_> 好阿！
<lucky_> iMadper: 你心情肯定比我好多了
<iMadper> lucky_: no... 找不到工作, 愁死了...
<iMadper> lucky_: 没饭吃, 快饿死了...
<jsmith_> iMadper: 你怎么会找不到？
<lucky_> iMadper: 那么好到大学都没饭吃。你让我以后吃什么啊？
<jsmith_> iMadper: 你是强人阿
<lucky_> iMadper: 我这个有什么办法修复不？
<iMadper> jsmith_: ... 不不不.... 我很渣...
<gfrog> test
<iMadper> lucky_: 跟学校无关. 
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<iMadper> lucky_: 现在是什么情况?
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<iMadper> lucky_: grub提示 error 14之类的?
<iMadper> gfrog: 成功.
<lucky_> iMadper: yes
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦, 那更是喜闻乐见了...
<lucky_> iMadper: unknown filesystem
 * iMadper 继续看 哆啦A梦
<lucky_> rescue grub>
<iMadper> lucky_: ... 我了个去, 你做啥了?
<jsmith_> iMadper: 你是什么专业的?
<gfrog> test
<lucky_> iMadper: 我跑windows下面改了几个分区
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<iMadper> jsmith_: 水产养殖. 
<iMadper> gfrog: .
<jsmith_> iMadper: 这。。。。。
<lucky_> iMadper: 有办法不？我着急死了
 * gfrog 擦，啥情况，改了notify脚本难道还要重启irssi
<iMadper> lucky_: 我想想... 执行命令: df  给看看
<lucky_> 不想重新装啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 可能吧. 你重启吧, 一会儿我帮你测试. 
<iMadper> gfrog: 测试. 
<jsmith_> iMadper: 你坐过船吗
<iMadper> jsmith_: 我还划过呢.
<jsmith_> iMadper: 厉害！
 * iMadper 延庆/龙庆峡/月亮湾
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<iMadper> 北京唯一值得去的景点了吧... 哦, 还有蜡像馆.
<jsmith_> iMadper: 是哪里来的
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 
 * gfrog 果然要重启。
<iMadper> jsmith_: 延庆呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 啥来的? 头像包?
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<lucky_> iMadper: 刚刚找终端到时候死机le。我重启了
 * gfrog 成功。
<gfrog> test
<lucky_> iMadper: 还在吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 没事. 
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<iMadper> lucky_: 在. 
<lucky_> iMadper: 现在怎么办？
<iMadper> lucky_: 执行: df   给看看
<lucky_> iMadper: 试用de系统貌似很不稳定
<iMadper> lucky_: 不用了
<iMadper> lucky_: 你在usb起动盘上面...
<iMadper> lucky_: 直接恢复一下bios看看吧. 不行就没办法了.
<iMadper> s/bios/grub/
 * iMadper 今天脑残了...
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么和你私聊。我发代码给你看
<iMadper> lucky_: /query iMadper 
<lucky_> 你私聊我吧。我发个你
<iMadper> lucky_: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • swap 和虚拟内存什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420955 swap是win上的虚拟内存吗，我的swap使用一直是0。 系统监视器 查看进程的虚拟内存又是什么，比如firefox是1.3G 统计信息: 发表于 由 空白名 — 2013-04-17 19:32
<Pudge> 请问，awesome wm 最顶上的面板，有办法弄透明么？
<October21> Pudge: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xcompmgr_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<Pudge> October21: wiki我找过了， 我用的另外一个composite manager ，问题不是这个，别的透明都好说，但是awesome自己本身最上面的面板，就是放tags， windows list，还有各种widgets的那个长条，能弄透明么？
<October21> iMadper: 你倒是忧国忧民  刚才吃饭去了
<Pudge> google上没搜出办法，xprop也没法获得WM_CLASS
<Pudge> theme.lua里面也没有相关的参数可以设置面板透明
<October21> Pudge: 我也用awesome 发现他太轻 没多少美化的余地
<Pudge> October21: 确实，不过的确挺好用，看着也挺清爽的，面板不透明也无所谓了，我其实只是想完美一下。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在fedora kde下安装virtualbox4.2.10出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420957 Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is probably not loaded. If you installed or VirtualBox package recently you need to restart the computer for the driver to load. Alternatively, you may attempt to load th …
<October21> Pudge: 主要是widgets 和 conky可以弄吧    去arch用户论坛逛逛
<October21> Pudge: 你用什么输入法 我的ibus经常出问题
<Pudge> October21: tooltip那些的都透明了，唯一小小不满意的只是systray托盘里面弹出的tooltip，风格完全不一致，也没法透明，好像awesome没有没法控制他们
<Pudge> 我用的fcitx
<October21> Pudge: 现在不能输中文标点
<Pudge> October21: + sogou， 没出过啥问题，而且输入法面板自动就透明了，挺好
<October21> Pudge: 我是ubuntu12.04用户 所以一直用ibus
<Pudge> October21: 你换fcitx试试，我是觉得比ibus好用多了，以前我也用ibus，老是出一些莫名其妙的问题
<October21> Pudge: awesome 下我没什么透明的
<iMadper> fcitx 莫名其妙的问题也不少...
<Pudge> October21: 哦，我debian， 一样的，卸载了装fcitx，比debian还方便
<Pudge> October21: 反正我目前没发现有啥问题，挺稳的
<October21> Pudge: ibus在unity下还好
<Pudge> October21: awesome我主要就是要一个终端透明，外加tooltip透明，看着清爽一些，没别的了，我用的是unagi ，功能很少，但是占用很少很少的资源的
<October21> Pudge: 我awesome3.4 我不懂 lua 可不可以给份配置啊
<October21> 我的gnome-terminal不能透明
<Pudge> October21: 我的也是3.4 ，
<October21> 在awesome下
<October21> Pudge: 可以吗?
<Pudge> October21: 我用的rxvt， 既然用awesome，就什么都挑最轻省的。。
<Pudge> October21: 配置我怎么给你， 发你邮箱？
<October21> Pudge: 恩
<whi5key> i3比awesome 了
<Pudge> October21: 多少？
<iMadper> Pudge: awesome也不轻
<October21> Pudge: msg
<October21> Pudge: msg窗口
<whi5key> dwm最轻…
<Pudge> whi5key: 是么， 没用过。。是tilting的么
<whi5key> 是的 
<iMadper> awesome自带 tray, 就这一点, 很多wm就比它轻多了
<October21> iMadper: 别人要widgets啊
<Pudge> October21: 发了
<October21> Pudge: 谢了
<iMadper> widgets, 指的是什么?
<Pudge> 对啊我就是要widgets，特别是systray啊， 我也没有极端的追求轻巧
<iMadper> tray可以用独立的. 
<Pudge> 我就发现人性化+轻便+好配置+符合我的审美观，综合起来我最满意的，就awesome了。
<October21> Pudge: 收到
<kaji331> 目前位置KDE和GNOME Shell的tiling已经足够我用了
<Pudge> 界面一致看起来舒服点啊，这些基本的窗口部件，如果都用单独的，比如单独的tray，我会觉得风格不一致。。
<Pudge> October21: 你要根据你自己的情况修改一下，比如路径，命令，快捷键之类的
<October21> 太轻的话可以用console嘛
<October21> Pudge: 哦
<whi5key> 试试i3wm
<kaji331> wmfs2其实也不错
<Pudge> kde和gnome是不错，关键是我的电脑跑不动啊。。。
<October21> Pudge: 其实我学过一点lua ,只是上次修改测试失败了
<kaji331> Pudge:什么样配置的电脑啊？
<Pudge> 很多年前的台式机了，自己加了些内存， 主要cpu伤不起
<ppc_echo> Hi,有人有支持v3 mipsel版的mentohust吗
<kaji331> Pudge: 哦
<kaji331> 我也不知道KDE流畅运行的极限配置是什么
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server下DNS的解析配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420961 公司的有几个WEB应用想实现通过域名访问（对内不对外），而不是IP，故之前在H3C防火墙做的域名正向解析。时间一久，就容易出现内网的域名解析被外网的联通DNS劫持的情况，所在想在防火墙之 …
<Pudge> whi5key: 我看了一下i3wm截图， 外观感觉都差不多，就是简洁，有关于他和awesome的优劣比较么？
<October21> 太轻的wm就不适合日常应用吧
<kaji331> 太轻的wm都是geek用的
<Pudge> 符合自己习惯就好吧，轻不轻的，反正都是用里面的软件，又不是盯着桌面看。。
<iMadper> stumpwm 没有tray, 没有notifition.  但是非常好用!
<Pudge> 当然，电脑几个人公用，就没办法了。
 * iMadper <== 忠实的stumpwm 用户.
<Pudge> 我需要tray和notification啊
<October21> 之前试过 E17 就发现太骨干
<whi5key> linuxtoy 以前有文章对比了很多twm的优劣
<October21> Pudge: 自己写呗
<whi5key> 手机上irc 真痛苦
<whi5key> 自己写+1
<Pudge> October21: 自己写什么？ 
<Pudge> 自己写wm？
<October21> Pudge: notifty
<whi5key> notification 可以用dunst 
<Pudge> 。。。
<iMadper> whi5key: +1 正在用.
<October21> Pudge: 你够geek啦
<Pudge> 我要有这时间去学习如何写notify， 还不如多打2把dota呢。。
<whi5key> 非常适合twm
<October21> iMadper: 你还不是靠插件
<whi5key> 打dota 不如泡妹子…
<iMadper> October21: 那怎么了?
<Pudge> 妹子泡到了又烦没时间dota。。
<iMadper> October21: 那叫软件,
<iMadper> Pudge: +1, 以前我困扰了很久. 后来发现, 还是单身好.
<October21> 我觉得你的轻量应该孤军奋战
<freeflying> 都换unity吧，省下的时间去把妹
<October21> freeflying: 怎么装 13 啊
<whi5key> status bar 可以用dzen  还有一个非常不错的，为twm 而写的，忘了叫啥
<kaji331> 都换MATE吧，也不重，加个x-tile插件就可以了，省下时间约炮
<iMadper> freeflying: 12.04的ubuntu, 用的是grub2吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 1.97beta?
<October21> yes
<whi5key> 装逼…  装逼当然用fvwm ！！！
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<October21> whi5key: 你几个wm
<whi5key> console …  wm 太干扰做事了
<October21> iMadper: 没写grub2 但没有menu.lst  so ...
<October21> whi5key: 怪不得你用爪机
<iMadper> freeflying: October21 thx
<October21> freeflying: thx? 
<whi5key> thanks 
<October21> iMadper: thx?
<October21> iMadper: thx?
<iMadper> thx is the aka of thanks
<October21> iMadper: 哦
<October21> iMadper: 我还以为踢我啊 虚惊一场
<iMadper> October21: 我没有帽子了. 
<whi5key> :D
<October21> 但你有提到freeflying啊
<iMadper> October21: 你们两个人都回答了. 
<October21> 菜鸟一个  让大家见笑啦
<abinez> 笑到杜紫藤了
<iMadper> lucky_: 好了?
<freeflying> iMadper: for what
<iMadper> freeflying: 你告诉我是 grub2, 我说句谢谢~
<freeflying> iMadper: ok, then np
<tryit> 有人熟悉autoconf/automake吗？为什么用户在针对make distcheck打包后的文件使用./configure && make时为什么还需要这些工具?
<lucky_> iMadper: 开机变成另一个画面了，但是还是进不来系统
<Dante>  
<Dante> dsf
<lucky_> Dante: 什么？
<lucky_> iMadper: 你还在不？
<iMadper> lucky_: .
<iMadper> lucky_: 提是啥?
<iMadper> lucky_: 提示啥?
<lucky_> 忘记了
<iMadper> lucky_: ...
<lucky_> 什么grub version什么到
<lucky_> 让我按tab什么到
<lucky_> 的
<iMadper> lucky_: 没理解... 不过, 要不你考虑重装?
<iMadper> lucky_: 我没法远程你的电脑, 很麻烦的~
<lucky_> iMadper: 其实可以用teamviewer的
<iMadper> lucky_: 我看看
<October21> lucky_: 苹果的东西你倒是记得很清楚啊
<lucky_> October21: 我什么时候说记得清楚苹果到东西了？
<iMadper> lucky_: 正在下载. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 我先休息会儿... 
<October21> teamviewer 的linux版是wine 的
<lucky_> iMadper: 好好休息休息
<lucky_> October21: no
<lucky_> iMadper: 或许要等到明天才能弄
<October21> 我看过的
<iMadper> lucky_: 为啥?
<lucky_> October21: 我用过好多次这个软件了
<lucky_> iMadper: 刚刚下载了个64位到没装上去，现在正在下载32位到
<October21> lucky_: 你引导没学好 就敢随便试系统 我还只玩虚拟机
<lucky_> October21: 你有什么意见和建议吗？
<iMadper> October21: 我到现在也不了解引导. 不过已经跑真机四年了. 
<October21> lucky_: 你没明白我所说的wine 也就是win32文件
<lucky_> October21: 好吧
<jsmith_> 哈哈哈
<October21> iMadper: 你好好享受吧  我自娱自乐
<lucky_> jsmith_: 你笑什么？
<jsmith_> 神奇的x11
<jsmith_> lucky_: 我的urxvt显示中文有问题！
<lucky_> iMadper: 不好意思唉
<lucky_> iMadper: 我悲剧了
<jsmith_> lucky_: 能帮我一下吗
<iMadper> lucky_: ?
<lucky_> iMadper: teamviewer装不上去了
<iMadper> lucky_: 没事. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 你最晚到几点?
<lucky_> iMadper: 十点
<iMadper> lucky_: 等我五分钟, 我处理一点儿私事. 然后回来搞udp打洞. 内网穿透.
<Dante> ......
<iMadper> Dante: vimer的博主?
<Dante> 不是
<lucky_> ok
<iMadper> Dante: 哦, 同名了~
<lucky_> iMadper: ok
<Dante> 正常
<Dante> 看 你们的聊天 记录 。。。。
<lucky_> iMadper: 我以前都可以装上去到，这次不知到怎么装不上去teamviewer了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开关机的问题可能有解了特别是Dell http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420962 Fixing reboot/shutdown freezes If your machine freezes upon attempts to shutdown or reboot, try modifying /etc/default/grub. Open the file with gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub (graphical interface) or sudo nano /etc/default/grub (command-line). Any other plai …
<Pudge> 我操，又tm开会，开100次你也会不了啊
<jsmith_> 我来了
<iMadper> lucky_: back
<iMadper> lucky_: 私聊.
<iMadper> lucky_: ...
<iMadper> lucky_: still here?
<Dante> teamviewer ？ for linux ?
<October21> Dante: 怎么啦
<Dante> October21: 开会 。。。  
<Dante> 我旁听
<dnf> 彩色子
<October21> Dante: 怎么旁听
<Dante> 加入
<dnf> 围观
<jsmith_> 怎么老掉线
<Dante> 。。。
<Dante> 你的网络 不行
<October21> Dante: 加入哪里
<Dante> %sudo emerge --autounmask-write net-misc/teamviewer 
<jsmith_> Dante: 我网络很好阿
<Dante> 开始 安装了
<October21> Dante: teamviewer是用wine 不喜欢
<Dante> 。。。。  说怎么开不了
<October21> Dante: 你们在用这个软件开会
<Dante> ，，， 我在windows 下用
<October21> Dante: 你们在用这个软件开会 ？？？
<Dante> 没有
<October21> Dante: 那什么会？
<Dante> 瞎说的。。。 你真好奇心重
<October21> 对啊
<Dante> October21: .................
<jiero> 好玩
<jiero> 今天问印度人我同事像不像印度人。
<jiero> 结果对方真高兴。。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 为什么gem install rake总是不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420965 Quote: z@ubuntu:~/blogitoldme$ gem install rake Successfully installed rake-10.0.4 1 gem installed Installing ri documentation for rake-10.0.4... Installing RDoc documentation for rake-10.0.4... z@ubuntu:~/blogitoldme$ rake install ERROR: Gem rake is not installed …
<abinez> jiero: 然后请你吃咖喱饭了？
<jiero> abinez: 笨。。。
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 我伺候那印度人。。。
<jiero> abinez: lol
<jiero> abinez: 很假。
<abinez> 咋个伺候？
<abinez> jiero: 你用SIP电话么？
<jiero> abinez: 给他当翻译。。。
<jiero> 给他拿东西。
<jiero> 把他当孩子。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> abinez: 发现。intel显卡真的不行。不能用用来画面较好的游戏。。。
<jiero> abinez: 不会用。
<jiero> abinez: 教教。以前用过，成了，但是不明白。
<jiero> abinez: 用 mumble 不？
<Pudge> sip电话必须用，不然电话费太高啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。哦。打电话都sip么。。。
<Pudge> 恩，skype也太贵。。如果不包月
<October21> Pudge: 不是限制sip吗
<Pudge> 哪里限制sip？
<October21> Pudge: 运营商
<jiero> Pudge: 微信就是折中产物
<Pudge> 没有啊，反正我用的好好的
<October21> Pudge: 看到linux里有 不知道怎么用
<Pudge> 你就用网络流量， 他还管你怎么个用法？
<Pudge> 有啊，linphone
<October21> Pudge: 哦 试试
<Pudge> 或者gnome默认的ekiga还是什么的，忘记了
<jiero> Pudge: 那我试试。。。直接在手机添加个。。。
<Pudge> 手机的话很多种选择
<Pudge> 效果最好的我觉得是smartvoip
<jiero> Pudge: 我的手机是用 ekiga
<Pudge> skype不行，3g网络通话质量就是一坨屎
<Pudge> 就算是wifi，skype电话超过30分钟，声音就开始卡，
<jiero> Pudge: 30分钟。。。
<October21> Pudge: 你在国外吧
<Pudge> 。。你怎么知道的，该死的ip
<jiero> Pudge: 因为你不知道国内sip就是被封。
<Pudge> ..是么，我还真不知道国内封sip。。
<Pudge> 那我错了，不用手机网络，也被封么？
<October21> Pudge: 你太敏感吧
<October21> Pudge: 不过 网络上本来就很多痕迹吧
<Pudge> 不是，上次在一个老外房间惹了个高手，我操，不知道他怎么弄的，把我炸死机了
<October21> jiero: 你怎么不早说 国内封sip 我当时了解过 不记得了
<October21> Pudge: 你不是linux吗
<Pudge> 还威胁我只要我还用这个ip就继续炸我，吓死我了
<Pudge> 对啊，所以我才奇怪啊
<October21> Pudge: 应该很强吧
<Pudge> 也不是死机
<Pudge> 就是界面不能动，要关掉X
<abinez> 两个英国人准备到好莱坞游玩，其中一个兴奋的青年在推特上跟朋友们分享了这一信息，并写道：“这周放假，聊聊天，做做准备，然后去灭掉美国。”结果，他们刚到美国境内就被当作恐怖分子嫌犯带去问话，而后被遣返。
<October21> Pudge: 老外有知识 太狠了
<maplebeats> 哈哈哈哈
<Pudge> 我就发现老毛子要不就完全不会，要不就特别专业，连衣服都只穿带gun标志的，不会跟我一样到处找易用的桌面。。
<October21> Pudge: 这叫专一吧 想想kindle 不就是这样的东西
<Pudge> 对对对，专一，
<October21> 咱们中国人做事太杂 太浮躁了
<mao> 我不喜欢人们动不动的就说中国人怎么了，。。。
<mao> 我觉得起码自己不够格谈这个。
<October21> mao: 好  我冲动了 我去学习了
<Pudge> 各有好处啊，没有咱们中国人使用ubuntu，并各种美化，各种易用性需求的呐喊， ubutu顶到天了也就下一个suse，能火的起来？
<mao> Pudge: 客气，我只是说自己的想法，你随意的。
<Pudge> 老外这方面迟钝，给啥他就用啥，反正都能工作
<October21> mao: 我还想  事事关心啦
<Pudge> 啊？我怎么了？mao？
<maplebeats> 求介绍女友
<mao> ？
<mao> Pudge: ？
<Pudge> 没啥，我也糊涂了
<October21> maplebeats: momo
<Pudge> 我没说中国人哪里不好啊
<Pudge> 我就说我自己啊
<October21> mao: 是我说的
<mao> Pudge: sorry     发错人了
<maplebeats> PIA!
<October21> mao: Orz
<Pudge> 。。。
<October21> mao: OrzOrzOrz
<Pudge> 咱中国人牛逼着呢，我大学时候19块rmb一双的飞跃球鞋，踢坏了就扔，从来不洗，我这里巨火，59欧一双，老外买大街show
<October21> mao: 你和毛爷爷有关系吧
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> 我错了，但是我真的忍不住笑了。。
<mao> 反正我感觉每个国家的人都是环境，文化，习惯等等的条件下产生的，都有自己的现实情况，没有什么好与不好，都有优缺点。
<mao> October21: 哥们，你多想了。
<maplebeats> eexp: 神
<mao> October21: 姓毛的在新百家姓里排85位的。
<October21> mao: 初来乍到
<maplebeats> 晚上好
<maplebeats> 经病
<mao> October21: 我也是刚玩，：）
<October21> mao: 握爪
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • A24WIN8的主板是否可以安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420967 入手一台 k480n i5 d1的神舟笔记本 入手当天内置的是dos 系统 当时有点纳闷 开始我是用uefi 安装的win8 再以uefi 的启动方式引导 到grub 2.0 界面以后 不管选择哪一个都是一直黑屏 我以为是uefi 设置错误 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7中安装ubuntu时，检测不到原有win7系统！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420968 之前被埋的帖子，现在遇到同样的问题，希望得到高手帮助！在ubuntu官网下了12.10的镜像文件，刻录到DVD上，并且在windows下释放了50G的空间，准备留给ubuntu安装。 成功进入ubuntu界面后开 …
<hzform> 有人用flashget for linux吗？
<zyw> ?
<roylez_> hzform: 没有的，放心
<roylez_> October21: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/625dc55fgw1e3sqsq2c2dg.gif
<sulit> 终于进来了
<sulit> 不容易吧
<roylez_> sulit: ....
<roylez_> sulit: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8e225e90jw1e3rdrvhrbdj20g208yq3t.jpg
<maplebeats> sulit: 把你踢回去。。。
<sulit> 不吧
<roylez_> maplebeats: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/638ab287jw1e3scezp88xj.jpg
<sulit> 我多不容易啊
<maplebeats> roylez_: 主席寂寞了？
<roylez_> sulit: 先交保护费
<sulit> roylez_: ç©·
<sulit> roylez_: 小本生意
<zyw> 大家好
<hzform>  安装flashget for linux并执行时，提示：“error while loading shared libraries: xxx.so.0:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory”，请问,这个xxx.so是个什么文件呀？
<^k^> zyw, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<sulit> roylez_: 还望留条活路
<zyw> 第一次进来
<roylez_> zyw: 怎么又来一个....
<zyw> ？？？？？？？
<roylez_> maplebeats: 基佬，是不是都是你的同志？
<maplebeats> hzform: 那个已经没用了
<sulit> zyw: 你跟^k^聊过吗？
<roylez_> zyw: 一分钟进来俩新人，奇怪了
<maplebeats> roylez_: 只有你是
<roylez_> maplebeats: 我是主席
<zyw> 木有，新人一枚
<sulit> 哈哈
 * maplebeats 我只和主席gaoji
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 早. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 基渣
<sulit> zyw: 你可以跟^k^聊聊，估计会有收获
<roylez_> iMadper: 等11点的会....
<maplebeats> iMadper: 亲爱的，你来了呀
<iMadper> roylez_: 不开心呀...
<iMadper> roylez_: 求英语教程. 
<zyw> 谢谢
<iMadper> maplebeats: ...
<roylez_> iMadper: 看片
<iMadper> roylez_: 我这边都是日本的
<roylez_> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> roylez_: 你是说, 不带字幕看嘛?
<sulit> zyw: 不要当真
<sulit> zyw: 千万别当真
<roylez_> iMadper: 我一天3小时的会议，各种奇怪口音的都有，居然活下来了
<zyw> 额？
<roylez_> iMadper: 我一般带英文字幕看
<zyw> 什么情况？
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩, 好! 我也试试看
<roylez_> zyw: 菜鸟，咋了
<roylez_> maplebeats: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/b2342f98jw1e3shvootiyj20c808xq42.jpg
<zyw> 本来就是，不会用这个irc
<zyw> 第一次用
<maplebeats> iMadper: roylez_ 什么时候给我介绍几个学妹呀
<roylez_> maplebeats: 找叫兽啊
<maplebeats> zyw: 报户口
<iMadper> +1
<maplebeats> roylez_: 叫兽找的都是被他XX过的
<zyw> 怎么个报法
<roylez_> maplebeats: 没有啦，那边有些个他看不上的...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 心情不好, 想t你一次. 
<maplebeats> iMadper: 来呀
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你真的要?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我心情也不好。。。
<zyw> 好火爆啊，居然有PK？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 有么?
<roylez_> zyw: 公母？齿龄？
<jsmith_> fuck
<maplebeats> zyw: 先报你的户口！
<zyw> 带把的
<zyw> 小屁孩一个
<roylez_> 又一个基佬...
<roylez_> 哦，预备役基佬
<maplebeats> zyw: 几年级
<zyw> 毕业了
<maplebeats> zyw: 有年轻的学妹没有
<October21> roylez_: xterm的℃ 怎么搞?
<jiero> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> October21: 我这里都是框，没治
<jiero> roylez_:  。。。现在的乐乐已经厌食了么
<zyw> 好久都木有见过妹子
<roylez_> October21: 说了没有font substitution
<October21> roylez_: 不能通过脚本控制吗
<jiero> roylez_: 你不会是和以前那个啥柠檬一样，上床太多了把。。。
<roylez_> October21: 两个方案，1. 你去改xterm源码，加font substitution，2. 你去修改字体，把所有的符号都补全了
<roylez_> jiero: 厌你妹
<maplebeats_> xchat有windows版呀
<October21> roylez_: 我发现℃ 的口是半角
<roylez_> October21: 是这样的
<roylez_> October21: 即使这样，xterm还是比rxvt-unicode好看
<jiero> roylez_: 你妹是啥？
<October21> roylez_: 那还有别的显示异常吗
<roylez_> October21: 没了
<October21> roylez_: 我打算把awesome的绑定改为xterm
<MadBot> ...
<October21> roylez_: 就想你说的速度快啊
<roylez_> October21: 恩，速度是最重要的
<roylez_> October21: 哦，还有一个很多年的bug
<hzform> 我在网上看到有人介绍flashget for linux很好用，就下载了一个装上了，结果无法启动，提示找不到xxx.so这个文件，应该怎样解决呀？
<October21> roylez_: what
<iMadper> hzform: 首先, 那个软件不好用. 
<maplebeats_> hzform, 那个软件真不好用。。。。
<roylez_> October21: 屏幕突然输出很多的时候，buffer太小，所以会卡
<jiero> hzform: 6个月都不更新的，别用。1年不更新的，不能用。
<roylez_> October21: 你找一个很大的txt文件， time cat xxx.txt
<roylez_> October21: 然后 ssh localhost，再来 time cat xxx.txt
<roylez_> October21: 你会发现ssh过去之后执行更快
<October21> roylez_: buffer可以改大吗  我业余的
<roylez_> October21: 具体我也不是特别懂，反正就这样了
<October21> roylez_: 那你怎么成主席啦
<roylez_> October21: 因为我论坛的头像是主席...
<jiero> roylez_: 哈哈
<maplebeats_> 因为他XXXX
<iMadper> October21: 你问的东西, 不是主席主攻的. 
<October21> roylez_: 我也是这么想的
<roylez_> jiero maplebeats_ iMadper 听说你们喜欢吃甜食 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51gw1e3sld7iiupj.jpg
<iMadper> October21: 换句话说, 别乱问. 除非你明确知道别人是做某个方面的, 否则问问题不要指定别人. 
<Pudge> hzform: 你apt-file search xxxx.so看是哪个包里面有这文件，装上，应该就好了啊
<jiero> roylez_: 太粗糙了
<iMadper> roylez_: 不吃甜食.
<October21> iMadper: 我参考过他的配置了
<jiero> roylez_: 我喜欢吃蛋糕的糕。
<October21> iMadper: 所以...   再说我初来乍到
<roylez_> jiero: 国内的西点做得太糙了，不吃也罢。还贵....
<Pudge> October21: 我以前也是用xterm，后来发现xterm没法透明。。所以换rxvt了
<iMadper> October21: 所以以后问问题, 不要指定去问某个人. 
<jiero> roylez_: 我马上去住4星级2天。自助餐吃。
<October21> iMadper: 知道
<Pudge> October21: rxvt配置好了也很漂亮的
<jiero> roylez_: 还好吧，国外的西点不好吃 -
<jiero> roylez_: 因为味道太厚重，吃不多。
<roylez_> jiero: 你是没吃到好的
<Pudge> 不是不好吃，事非常难吃
<jiero> roylez_: 不适合我这样喜欢吞等等。
 * iMadper 不开心呀!!!
<October21> Pudge: 我的gnome-terminal本来可以透明 但在awesome下...
<jiero> Pudge: 别吃希腊甜点
<jiero> Pudge: 别吃英国甜点
<roylez_> jiero: 您不是尚且无业的么，怎么又去四星级酒店溜达？
<jiero> Pudge: 其他的都差不多。
<maplebeats_> iMadper,  怎么了？
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 就是不开心...
<jiero> roylez_: 无业不可以去么。。。
 * iMadper 继续看哆啦A梦
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 怎么不开心了
<jiero> roylez_: 我第一次去星级酒店。
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 我今天把"女神"完全拉黑了
<maplebeats_> jiero, 四星？
<iMadper> maplebeats_: ... 
<roylez_> jiero: 我印象最深的是一个从Netherland来的访问学生自己做的brownie
<jiero> maplebeats_: 。
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。你也可以自己做蛋糕
<roylez_> maplebeats_: 你的女神？哆啦A梦么
<maplebeats_> roylez_, 是呀
<iMadper> lol
<roylez_> jiero: 没家，没工具
<jiero> roylez_: 用粉的话，字+材料+烤箱 能做
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。可怜的乐乐。
<roylez_> jiero: 没烤箱，做毛
 * jiero 摸摸乐乐
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 你工资长一倍, 能在上海买房吗?
<jiero> roylez_: 我都有烤箱。。。烤箱 99 元人民币
<roylez_> iMadper: 买多少钱的房子？
<jiero> iMadper: 主席要买 2000万港币的，海边的
<iMadper> roylez_: 离公司别太远, 30分钟路程的. 
<iMadper> roylez_: 2局, 80平米
<iMadper> jiero: ... 太gaoji...
<roylez_> iMadper: 现在就可以买
<iMadper> roylez_: 上海房子这便宜了?
<jiero> iMadper: 便宜屁。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 不过我看得上的，6万一平米
<iMadper> roylez_: 还是主席现在band又升了?
<maplebeats> 主席有房子了》
<roylez_> iMadper: 不用升，够首付
<maplebeats> 啊？
<jiero> iMadper: 主席是百万元户。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 滚
<iMadper> roylez_: 哦, 还是主席有钱. 
<maplebeats> 膜拜
<iMadper> jiero: gaoji!
<maplebeats> 我等民工什么时候才能买得起房啊
 * iMadper 主席刚说了, 自己是首富!
<jiero> maplebeats: 等老的时候房贷就付完了
<roylez_> iMadper: 不过没必要现在为了这郊区的破房子挂债，万一一跌就得弃房出逃了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 深圳好买.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 求送
<iMadper> roylez_: 你等信贷危机?
<jiero> roylez_: 签协议，房价跌，债也跌
<iMadper> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> 我在等共产党倒台
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 现在等崩盘的至少有30%以上的人口了吧
<jiero> maplebeats: 你太看不懂中国人了。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我以伟大领袖毛主席的名义谴责你们!  cc roylez
<maplebeats> 实在不行，我就去朝鲜
<roylez_> iMadper: 用腊肉吓唬人？
<maplebeats> 等金胖子倒台
<jiero> maplebeats: 中国人要有了勇气，海都把珠穆朗玛峰淹没了。
<happyaron> maplebeats: 那你别说要家了，连命有没有都不知道了。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<maplebeats> happyaron, ...
<jiero> 突然冒出来的。。。
<maplebeats> 那我还是
<maplebeats> 找个地方
<maplebeats> 自生自灭吧
<roylez_> maplebeats: 对....嗝屁
<jiero> maplebeats: 你可以在深圳路边上自己搭建草房子
<roylez_> maplebeats: 打错字了...
<jiero> maplebeats: 明白不
 * maplebeats 有城管啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 或者移动式房子。
<jiero> maplebeats: 夜里城管下班再干。
<roylez_> jiero: 你这坐吃山空的富二代就别打击他啦
<jiero> maplebeats: 深圳那么大，有那么多城管么。
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 打倒富二代
<maplebeats> jiero, 快把钱打到我卡上
<jiero> roylez_ maplebeats 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我卡上有 1800元。 3个月工资。你要么。
<hzform> /usr/share/flashget/flashget: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory    ---这次是不是需要输入"apt-file search libexpat.so"这条命令了呀？
<maplebeats> jiero, 为什么不要。。。
<jiero> maplebeats 那给我打三个月工。。
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> hzform,  你还在纠结这个问题啊
<maplebeats> hzform, 都说了是个废物了。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 给你打3个月工，你给我多少
<jiero> roylez_:  乐乐，富一代。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有谁知道gimp渐变（混合）工具如何使用吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420971 点击不透明度下面的编辑渐变按钮后如何拖动下面的小三角让他不在中间 而且为什么除了保存X端颜色到的子菜单能用之外其余选线要么是灰色要么子菜单灰色 （在中点 …
<jiero> maplebeats: 1800啊。
<jiero> roylez_: 山都空出来了。。。可以去生活了吗！？
<abinez> 我回来啦
<abinez> 各位喵星人
<October21> abinez: 刷机商
<abinez> 你要刷么
<whi5key> 手机能啥
<abinez> October21: 还不回家睡觉？
<hzform> 哪一款下载软件比较好用，哪位能推荐一下？
<abinez> bluek: 你是布鲁客哇？
<October21> 我没机子 只是不想让别人认为linux不能...
<bluek> 日哦，很多的电影只能用百度影音看，别的都没有。而且百度影音太垃圾了。极度流氓
<abinez> 傻瓜
<October21> P2P没一个好鸟
<whi5key> 迅雷离线…
<abinez> 干嘛用百度影音
<abinez> 播放器多了去
<bluek> 我没用
<October21> for example
<abinez> 关键是要有解码器
<bluek> 我搜了一大堆，只能用百度影音看
<bluek> 在线看
<October21> vlc&mplayer
<abinez> 你搜的都是小电影吧
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 下载回来看啊
<bluek> 小电影qvod就ok啦
<abinez> 1080P的高清电影
<whi5key> 好多年没用播放器了都  
<bluek> 我想回味一下n年前看的那个黑客帝国，可是只有百度影音有，你说它是不是很流氓哇
<abinez> 那些在线看的电影画质和音效烂的一塌糊涂
<abinez> 谁说只有百度影音才有黑客帝国
<whi5key> 自己
<October21> abinez: 那里还有
<happyaron> hzform: apt-get install libexpat1
<iMadper> 黑客帝国都找不到?
<abinez> 管他流氓不流氓，我就是不用他
<abinez> OC
<abinez> October21: 搜索啊
<abinez> 你要善于利用搜索引擎
<bluek> 找不到哇
<jiero> 真的说。看不看都抑扬
<jiero> 都一样。
<October21> iMadper: 你教育网 自然学校就有吧
<jiero> 看了又怎样。
<iMadper> October21: 不. 我从不去学校的下载. 
<bluek> 你找一个给我看看撒
<October21> iMadper: 问一个问题 学校存储电影影响不好吧?
<happyaron> October21: 没啥问题
<bluek> 貌似很多的电影权限被百度影音这个垃圾收了
<October21> iMadper: 我们学校连ipv6都没
 * jiero 曾经的学校什么电影都没。。。
 * jiero 曾经在 archive.org 找纪录片看
<October21> happyaron: why
<iMadper> October21: 你问我, 我怎么知道...
<jiero> October21: 因为道理是法不治众 非法制
<October21> iMadper: 我从来没体验过 觉得这些学校太离谱
<bluek> iMadper, 找到了吗？嘿嘿
<jiero> mcdroid
<happyaron> October21: 其实本来应该是学校通过一些方式买来给学生使用的，学生没有经济实力负担各种各样的可共享资源。当然，这不是学校的义务，在中国整个情况也不大让学校有可能都买了。
<iMadper> bluek: 这也要别人帮你找?
<iMadper> bluek: 伸手党当的太理所当然了吧?
<iMadper> October21: 六维去过没?
<bluek> iMadper, 很难找的好不？你找一个给我看看？
<iMadper> bluek: http://www.y4dg.com/thread-75770-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [黑客帝国I II III合集].1999-2003.BluRay.720p.x264.AC3[国英双语/中英字幕/12G] - 720P BD-MKV高清电影BT转贴区 - 影视帝国论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> bluek: 分分钟就能找到的, 好不?
<bluek> iMadper, 毛哦，能看吗？
<iMadper> bluek: 我平时去六维和chinahdtv, 要得电影基本都有. 
<iMadper> bluek: 怎么不能看?!
<October21> iMadper: 做笔记 学习下
<bluek> iMadper, 你没试吧？
<iMadper> bluek: 我擦, 我不负责帮你找片子. 
<iMadper> bluek: 还得帮你试?
<bluek> iMadper, 找不到就找不到哈。我要是在线看的，不是bt种子或者是啥的。
<bluek> iMadper, 不能看的等于找不到，像你刚刚的那种我一搜一大堆，都是忽悠点击率的
<iMadper> bluek: 你试过这个不能下载了?
<jiero> bluek: 麻烦么。
<bluek> iMadper, 等下载我都睡着了。我自己也能找到种子
<iMadper> bluek: 你压根儿就没跟我说你要找在线看的, 白浪费我时间
<iMadper> bluek: I'll never waste my time on you!
<abinez> 在线看？
<bluek> ^_^
<abinez> 你蛋疼不？
<bluek> 嗯嗯，在线看。。。
<abinez> 蛋疼就说一下哈
 * iMadper 
<abinez> 为毛一定要在线看
 * iMadper 鄙视伸手党. 鄙视要求都不说清楚的. 
<abinez> 下载回来看不行么
<bluek> abinez, 因为下载浪费我的时间
 * iMadper 毫不掩饰对伸手党的鄙视. 
<abinez> 有的下载就好了
<abinez> 你晚上睡觉的时候下载
<abinez> 等醒过来的时候就有的看了
<abinez> 我都是这样下载的
<bluek> 算了，白说。。。
<iMadper> abinez: bt也可以边下边播的. 不过懒得跟他浪费时间了.
<abinez> 找到下载的连接，添加到树莓派下载
<abinez> 哇嘿嘿
<abinez> 嗯，
<iMadper> abinez: 直接迅雷vod也能播放. 
<abinez> 或者用渣雷也可以
<abinez> 嗯
<iMadper> abinez: 之前也用过, 添加种子, 直接播放的那种本地播放器. 
<iMadper> abinez: 一边下载一边播放. 
<abinez> 所以找到种子或者ED2K的连接
<bluek> 你用的是啥软件啊？
<bluek> 一边下载一边播放？
<abinez> 快播也可以的说，
<October21> 不喜欢看没营养的大片
<abinez> 不过嘛，我没用快播
 * iMadper 看个片子还得有营养... 那我现在得多胖十斤
<abinez> 我倒是见N多人用快播和渣雷
<abinez> 或者PPS
<abinez> 之类的
<October21> iMadper: 你有时间用在烂片上嘛
<bluek> iMadper, 你说bt也可以边下边播的，你说的是啥bt?for linux?
<bluek> pps没，早搜了
<iMadper> October21: 我在电影院看了好几部烂片了... 啥饥饿游戏/美国战舰之类的. 我都是电影院看的~
<abinez> XBMC上面也许有
<abinez> iMadper: 土豪啊，
<abinez> 电影院看烂片
<abinez> 买爆米花和可乐了吧？
<abinez> 不然会在里面睡着了都不知道
<iMadper> abinez: 有妹子在旁边, 电影不好看有关系吗?!
<iMadper> abinez: lol~
<abinez> 这样啊
 * iMadper 一个人去电影院, 太吊丝了吧....
<abinez> 这个比较适合看鬼片之类的恐怖片
<iMadper> abinez: 我自己都不敢...
<iMadper> abinez: 胆小... 别在妹子面前出丑~ 哈哈~
<abinez> 妹子会突然抱你哇
<iMadper> abinez: 也有可能反过来~
<abinez> 嗯
<hzform> 我的Dash主页里面还有flashget的程序图标，怎样清除掉呀？
<iMadper> abinez: 找到那个我之前一边下载一边看的软件了~ lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 早, 裸姐~
<jiero> iMadper: 早imadper 
<jiero> 坐电椅吗？
<iMadper> 啥东西?
<jiero> iMadper: 别在意，现在我更加厌世肋
<October21> iMadper: 你有迅雷号
<jiero> October21: 我也有啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在越来越讨厌伸手党了...
 * jiero 2006年停用了迅雷。
<iMadper> October21: 4块钱一个月, 一跟冰棍钱.
<jiero> October21: 我2004年开始用迅雷的号你要不
<iMadper> October21: 直接买就是了~
 * jiero 不知道还存在不
<October21> iMadper: 你的行为貌似纵容了渣雷
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。伸手党徒。
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> October21: 这就是经济啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 刚才那个bluek说话真让人讨厌, 给他找到了他就说不能看, 我说能看, 他就又开始瞎说. 受不了.
<onlylove> 今天突然觉得excel好复杂
<iMadper> October21: 迅雷提供资源, 我买他的服务, 怎么了?
<October21> iMadper: 我们会被绑架
<jiero> iMadper:  恩。 那个bluek啊，我刚才把它的名字当作某游戏的主角然后虐这个角色了。
<iMadper> October21: 不懂...
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<onlylove> October21: 大部分人已经被绑在微软这条船上了，少部分被绑在苹果上
<iMadper> October21: 你一个啥权利都没有的屁民, 还想不被绑架? 
<jiero> iMadper: 其实谁都没权利不被绑。
 * iMadper 全都被我伟大的伟光正给绑架了!
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀!~
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
<October21> iMadper: 渣雷之所以被鄙视是有原因 网络方面我就不班门弄斧啦
<iMadper> October21: 你买电视能不能让电视台都不放新闻联播? 不能吧? 那你还看他们的广告. 
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天我把我的理论充给了 October21 
<onlylove> 不就是吸血么
<iMadper> onlylove: October21: 要说奉献精神, 迅雷当年可是第一的. 
<October21> jiero: 我才没明白你的话
<iMadper> 强制上传, 杜绝吸血. 说的就是当年的迅雷. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 偷偷上传？
<jiero> October21:  没明白，不过感觉被影响了。
<iMadper> onlylove: 偷偷干嘛? 直接强制呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是传到迅雷自己的server了
<iMadper> onlylove: 有问题吗? 
<jiero> 其实都不是问题。。。不都是这样么。
<October21> jiero: 我年轻 所以...
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己的server也是个节点, 不可以吗?
<jiero> 商业公司收集数据，不告诉别人。
<jiero> 商业就是排他性质的。
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是不给其他客户端下载
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 太正常了不是。
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁说了? 我下载bt的时候, 经常有上传者是迅雷的
<jiero> 谁都想垄断。别人还认账。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你用迅雷下的吧
<iMadper> onlylove: deluge
<onlylove> iMadper: 不管他，反正迅雷现在被批吸血，而且有东西别的客户端下不到，迅雷满速度
<onlylove> iMadper: 今天白天的问题你还没回答我呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥问题? 
<onlylove> iMadper: 我有张cd第三轨有杂音咋回事
<iMadper> onlylove: 告诉过你了吧?
<jiero> onlylove: 迅雷的速度还是瞎标。。。实际上中国软件很多速度缓冲啥的都是瞎标。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 有么？忘了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不是说你听不出来, 我说听不出来最好吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个是底噪
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个是明显的杂音
<abinez> ？
<onlylove> iMadper: 两张CD
<iMadper> onlylove: 光盘花了?
<iMadper> onlylove: 磁头有问题?
<iMadper> onlylove: 信号有干扰?
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有明显的痕迹啊，就是有点小点点
<jiero> iMadper: 文件损坏？
<abinez> +打雷了吧
<jiero> 哦cd
<onlylove> 打你妹的雷，CD
<abinez> 静电干扰
<onlylove> 不是，就是第三轨一分钟的时候
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 也有可能刻录的时候就出问题了. 
<onlylove> 固定位置
<onlylove> 毛，正版的
<abinez> 源文件有问题
<Pudge> October21: 。。。正版不代表没问题。。
<iMadper> 正品苹果就不会坏了?
<abinez> 不然就是你家CD机鸡有问题
<iMadper> cd鸡鸡...
<onlylove> 我用的笔记本光驱
<Pudge> 盗版windows更好用。
<iMadper> Pudge: +1
<abinez> 笔记本光驱老化了
<onlylove> 你们在讨论啥……我说的是CD，你们在说windows介质
<abinez> 不中用了
<jiero> 盗版和正版有区别么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: CD还是有区别的
<iMadper> jiero: 有, 盗版自带很多软件, 很方便. 
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<abinez> 区别是价格而已
<abinez> 盗版的没给微软钱买鸡腿
<onlylove> abinez: 表面上是价格
<iMadper> cd还是要买正版的~
<October21> 盗版自带   我的很干净啊
<abinez> 盗版的嘛可能有木马啥的
<jiero> abinez: 关系更重要
<iMadper> 不然听到自己喜欢的歌手要自己出钱发专辑, 太心疼了~
<jiero> abinez: 微软有很多关系户
<abinez> 嗯
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得正版的CD到底还是比盗版的好，很多盗版的都mp3压片
<jiero> 无明显规则的关系 vs 有规则的关系
<abinez> 都是一条船上的
<abinez> CD的音质坑的哈
<iMadper> onlylove: cd, mp3压片.... 你买的就不是专辑的cd了...
<iMadper> abinez: cd音质怎么坑了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 专辑也是mp3压片
<abinez> 老子的耳朵听不出来有啥区别
<onlylove> iMadper: 你忘了verycd的mp3!了？
<iMadper> onlylove: ... you must be kidding me!
<October21> iMadper: 文艺青年
<abinez> 我买的凤凰传奇的一张正版CD
<abinez> 叫啥来着
<onlylove> iMadper: 你买的盗版是高仿的？
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接从正版刻录的, 小学的时候 买梁静茹的听.
<abinez> 哦，叫最炫民族风
<onlylove> iMadper: 盗版的也有好坏之分，就和盗版windows一样，有人就是正版碟翻录，有人就各种封装
<iMadper> ...
<abinez> DTS格式的
<abinez> WAV格式的
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来我还有张黑胶CD没用
<abinez> APE格式
<abinez> FLAC格式
<iMadper> 黑胶是黑胶, cd是cd吧?
<abinez> 一般不下载MP3格式的歌曲
<onlylove> iMadper: 黑胶刻录盘，那种黑色的
<onlylove> iMadper: 专门刻录音频用的
<abinez> MP3音质好不到哪里去，
<iMadper> onlylove: 样子弄得跟黑胶一样的那种?
<October21> 晚安
<abinez> 杜子恶了
<onlylove> iMadper: 普通的刻录盘不是浅绿色(CD）么，黑胶是黑色的
<abinez> 想去切饭
<onlylove> iMadper: 染料不一样的据说
<iMadper> onlylove: 普通的,啥颜色都买得到吧..
<abinez> 24K的金盘
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我没话说了，普通的都花青染料应该都浅绿色或者泛蓝色
<onlylove> abinez: 你有钱
<iMadper> abinez: ........................
<Pudge> 他是刷机哥，必须有钱
<onlylove> 算了，你们有钱人聊……我睡觉，明天还上班
<jiero> 睡了
<jiero> iMadper: 那个 vpngate 好用么？
<Shaun21> iMadper: ^-^
<iMadper> jiero: 我没用, 不过能用. 
<iMadper> Shaun21: ?
<Shaun21> october21
<Shaun21> iMadper: 爪机
<Shaun21> iMadper: :> good night
<gebjgd> ofan, knownbad piggybox 你们被炸到了没有
<Pudge> 有没有人敢装最新版的nvdia驱动试试双显卡能不能用啊
<piggybox> gebjgd:  外焦里嫩了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 哈哈
<gebjgd> piggybox, 美国现在是真够危险的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近怎么样 搞定越南妹子了么
<gebjgd> @杂谈五味：【新闻比比看】当河南光山22名小学生被砍伤时，央视忙着报道美国小学生被枪杀事件；当国内发生h7n9禽流感时，央视直播巴西亚马逊潮；当襄阳一景城花园发生火灾死14人时，央视满屏都是波士顿恐怖袭击......央视到底是干什么的？央视到底是啥玩意儿？
<gebjgd> @网易新闻客户端：【昔孟母择邻处今孟母择投胎处】珠海拱北口岸上演生死营救。一广西籍孕妇在过关时出现早产征兆，但坚拒边检警察呼叫珠海120。她在澳门籍丈夫陪同下，经多方努力，终忍痛赴澳顺利生子。按政策，其子若在澳门生，可向澳府申请永久居民；若生在珠海，则需申请赴澳定居并轮候一至数年。
<Pudge> 可怜天下父母心
<crazy5sheep> gebjgd, yo
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 你最近怎么样?
<crazy5sheep> gebjgd, 忙得一塌糊涂
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 事业上升期了?
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 我们公司开了4个人
<crazy5sheep> 哇塞
<crazy5sheep> 经济不好？
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 总公司让裁人
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 因为美国项目赔钱太多了
<crazy5sheep> 你不正是负责美国项目的。。。 
<crazy5sheep> 有压力了？
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 毫无压力  赔钱的是机械部分
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 我接着做我的项目
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 美国的项目主管还在美国呢
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 1年半了
<crazy5sheep> 厉害
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep, 混吧
<maplebeats> sleep
<iMadper> 有人吗?
<madper> iMadper: 请直接描述问题!
<^k^> iMadper, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<iMadper> ... 好了...
<iMadper> 睡觉. 
<abinez> gebjgd: 哥momo
<gebjgd> abinez, 蛋疼呢?
<maplebeats> iMadper, madper 精神分裂？
<jiero> maplebeats 喳喳
<jiero> maplebeats 给我唱一曲
<jiero> maplebeats_ 给我唱一曲喳喳
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-18
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome-session不显示壁纸 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421091 .xinitrc中加上nautilus -n & 或者用gnome-session-properties添加。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigsun — 2013-04-18 6:14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu自动注销问题 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421141 开机打开校园网登陆客户端输入时就注销 不过速度快的话 倒是可以在注销前登陆上 注销是黑屏显示这个 *checking battery state 。。。 *starting CUPS printing spooler/server *stopping system V runlevel compatibility *starting *st …
<tryit> iOpera, 早啊
<vipzrx> tryit: iOpera zao
<tryit> 请教一个编程中配置文件格式的选取问题，需求：1、配置文件中有port=9876这样的设置 2、配置文件中有IP地址清单，每个主机名对应一个IP地址。该如何设计配置文件的格式？
<stock-cn> 我的根分区和home分区单独设立的，/分区有20G，现在居然只有1G了，如何是好？
<stock-cn> 一直提示空间不足，但是又不知道怎么清理
<vipzrx> stock-cn: disk usahe analyzer
<vipzrx> usage
<tryit> stock-cn, 现在啥年代了,20G肯定不够啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu live CD下给硬盘安装GRUB失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421143 由于优盘容量不够，所以使用live CD直接启动，打算给系统安装完全版。 硬盘格式化好了，第一个区5G，EXT3格式，第二个硬盘460G，准备用在安装系统，在安装过程中再分区。 完整版的镜像，images，isol …
<vipzrx> stock-cn: $  baobab
<vipzrx> dianji sao miao ci pan ,kankan
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *xJHa2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 分析的命令是什么
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 我找到程序了，分析之后又怎么看呢
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  会是图形界面，点击磁盘的那个标志。分析是什么东西站地方
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 我的根分区和home分区是单独的
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 已经分析完了，也不知道改怎么办
<vipzrx> 安装ubuntu tweak ，试试
<vipzrx> 可能是临时文件或是缓存什么的，清理一下吧
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 我是debian 
<vipzrx> 分区哪个占的空间大
<vipzrx> stock-cn: $ df -h /
<vipzrx> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<vipzrx> /dev/sda11       28G   15G   12G  58% /
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 谢谢，我试试
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 应该要su的吧
<vipzrx> 你试试吧
<vipzrx> 你为什么不用ubuntu ，要用debain ？
<stock-cn> vipzrx: ubuntu里有很多奇怪的东西，命令都和主流的linux有些不同了
<MeaCulpa> 什么命令？
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 比如获取源地址
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  这样啊， 我是做android移植的，只能用ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: ...
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: Linux没有源
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 能不能做一个安卓电话的语音加密解密软件？
<vipzrx> stock-cn: 你用debain，很长时间了？
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 用了很多年
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 2004年左右开始
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  我刚开始学习。没有这个水平
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 我只是因需要日常使用而已，没有什么技术水平
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 和用windows差不多
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  可能是我见识少，我觉得你都用折磨长时间了，怎么。。
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  建议你用ubuntu 试试
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 我的主要是/usr占用了空间，要怎么办
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 用过一两年，又换了
<stock-cn> vipzrx: /var也有3G多
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 要怎么清理
<iMadper> stock-cn: 早. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你好阿
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我的debian快不转了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩, 刚睡醒...
<iMadper> stock-cn: 正在看你的聊天记录
<stock-cn> iMadper: /分区都塞满了
<stock-cn> 我现在只好把不要的软件都卸载掉
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  $ du -sk *
<kingbo> 早
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 正在执行
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 执行完了
<iMadper> stock-cn: /var/tmp 清了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 手工删除？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 20g本来就不够... 我的linux一共分了500g
<vipzrx> $ du -sh *  这个会显示当前文件夹下的大小
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩, 手工吧. 
<vipzrx> 结果发出来
<iMadper> du -sh 就好了, 别要后面的*
<vipzrx> iMadper:  他的/home 单独了
<iMadper> vipzrx: 恩, 我知道呀.
<iMadper> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<iMadper> /dev/sda6       110G   42G   63G  41% /
<iMadper> /dev/sda8       268G  230G   25G  91% /home
<stock-cn> vipzrx: http://code.bulix.org/vqszi4-83363
<^k^> stock-cn ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你的那么大阿
<vipzrx> stock-cn: $ du -sh * / 不好意思 忘了高速你在/
<vipzrx> 下执行
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 好
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩. 20g给我也不够用...
<stock-cn>  vipzrx: /下执行，有很多权限不够
<vipzrx> stock-cn: $ su -c ' du -sh * /'
<vipzrx> 显示/proc的文件时就 Ctrl-C
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛为啥我对面的换来换去都是喜欢哼歌的。。。
<stock-cn> vipzrx: proc出来了，
<stock-cn> vipzrx: http://code.bulix.org/tqs0jt-83364
<^k^> stock-cn ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 再刷新了一下
<stock-cn> vipzrx: http://code.bulix.org/lhz8eb-83365
 * kingbo 想把手机chroot个gentoo玩，硬件驱动需要考虑些什么
<^k^> stock-cn ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<vipzrx> stock-cn:  我没有用过debain，不知道他和ubuntu的之间有什么区别。建议你：1 换成ubuntu，不知道你用ubuntu做什么，ubuntu的用户群很大，还有在做嵌入式的时候，是主流。 2 建议你加个debain的irc 频道，问问里面的人，英语差点没有关系，他们听不懂就多说几遍。你看到提示说，xxx enter the room， 你就问他
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 和ubuntu应该差不多
<vipzrx> stock-cn: 那你为啥不用ubuntu
<vipzrx> 110.206.117.161 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不能登录 提示：failed to load session "ubuntu" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421145 重安kylin桌面环境还是这样，只有安lubuntu，不过还是想换到unity界面，这么办？ 高手，来，挑战下不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengshuangjang — 2013-04-18 2:00
<stock-cn> vipzrx: 打语音电话可以加密解密吗？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34339
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 全球经济危机要归罪于MS Excel？
<vipzrx> 不知道。我们用skype
<stock-cn> vipzrx: skype在国内没有服务器吗？
<onlylove> stock-cn: 需要运营商和你的设备提供支持，就是说，至少，你双方的设备都支持同样的加密解密方式
<stock-cn> onlylove: 我跟我老公的手机都是配置很好的智能机
<onlylove> stock-cn: 听说过保密线路么
<onlylove> stock-cn: 这个和智能机没啥关系的，除非你智能机上有语音加密
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你的手机不是支持vpn吗?
<stock-cn> onlylove: 所以我想要个语音加密软件，听说只要简单加密，别人窃听就会很麻烦
<stock-cn> iMadper: 支持
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你和你老公, 都连上vpn之后, 随便一个走流量的聊天工具都可以.
<iMadper> stock-cn: ipsec之类的, 没那么容易被你们单位的人解密的. 
 * cherrot 你们单位怎么这么可怕。。
<iMadper> stock-cn: 现在的防火墙也不过是做流量分析, 猜测出你可能是在干嘛, 对具体内容不知道的. 
<iMadper> stock-cn: 聚类对单个用户没用. 所以你们公司连猜你在做什么都很难.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 不行的，国内的QQ什么的别人都知道
<iMadper> stock-cn: 随便用个外国的聊天工具就行了~
<iMadper> stock-cn: 连上vpn之后, 用手机gtalk就行了.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 有时候还真是用电话交流很方便
<iMadper> stock-cn: 脸上vpn, 然后用skype.
<stock-cn> iMadper: gtalk不用vpn就不行吗
<whi5key> 既然这么怕，不如自己发明一套语言好了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩, 不用vpn的话, 也有ssl加密.
<iMadper> ! slap cherrot 
<madper> cherrot: Slaps cherrot for my master!
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> iMadper, ....
<iMadper> cherrot: 用十分钟时间写的~
<stock-cn> iMadper: ssl到底靠普吗？出事就要掉饭碗甚至坐牢
<cherrot> ! blow iMadper 
<iMadper> cherrot: 好玩吧~
<bancage> iOpera: 死EE 出来
<iMadper> stock-cn: 这个... 求安全, 那还是加多一个vpn吧... 具体ssl安全不, 我也不是很确定....
<cherrot> iMadper, irc协议太麻烦了
<iMadper> cherrot: 怎么了?
<cherrot> iMadper, 一个好的库应该是提供了全套默认实现，然后通过钩子来改变默认行为
<cherrot> iMadper, 就是复杂
<iMadper> ! slap cherrot 
<madper> cherrot: Slaps cherrot for my master!
<bancage> iOpera: 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 现在短信可以用pgp加密发送
<bancage> iOpera: 
<bancage> iOpera: 
<bancage> iOpera: 
<bancage> iO
<bancage> iOpera: 
<^k^> bancage: .. ..
<stock-cn> iMadper: 要是语音电话也能pgp加密就好了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 肯定是会有这类软件的, 因为商业公司, 很多都需求保密.
<iMadper> stock-cn: * All data and audio you transmit to HeyTell and your friends is encrypted in transit
<iMadper> stock-cn: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.heytell&feature=search_result   这个.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: HeyTell - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<iMadper> stock-cn: 就说了嘛, 肯定很多带加密的.
<imtxc> ! slap iMadper 
<imtxc> madper: 笨
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<iMadper> imtxc: 别调戏我的机器人. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 这个heytell语音通话是需要另外购买吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不是吧? 我看写的免费. 
<iMadper> stock-cn: 怎么, 你试过不行了嘛? 我没有android设备, 没法试
<imtxc> iMadper: 没帽子的bot不好玩
 * imtxc momo cherrot
 * imtxc momo madper  iMadper
<cherrot> imtxc, :)
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个是用来提示新人直接问问题, 别问有人吗, 这类的话的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过心情好, 就顺手多花一分钟写了个slap的功能. 
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<imtxc> iMadper: good job
<iMadper> imtxc: :-)
<iMadper> ! question imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: 你可以通过 '/topic'命令获得一份提问的智慧, 请先阅读3次再来提问.(提示: 提问时要描述清楚自己的情况, 要让别人理解你在说什么.)
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜一分钟写bot的人
<imtxc> iMadper: 求bot源码围观
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, 总共花了半个小时, 算上测试. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 太渣, 不好意思给你看. 
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我以后慢慢调试吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: C？
<iMadper> imtxc: perl
<imtxc> iMadper: 专业啊 pl
<imtxc> 求学 pl， 求会写bot
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就是写perl的. 
<roylez_> imtxc: 你不能学点别的么？
<MeaCulpa> ...微观
<stock-cn> iMadper: 要用代理服务器才能下载，否则提醒我在的地区不能用
<imtxc> roylez_: 求学习把人妻
<imtxc> roylez_: 求学 ruby
<iMadper> stock-cn: 哦... 我不了解... 没有android, 只是看你很需要, 就帮你搜索一下. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 我本来想用ii的, 不过没找到好的办法来获取每一条新的消息. 
<roylez_> imtxc: 学pl写bot，等于是去偷瞎眼老汉的内裤下皮筋做弹弓打疯人院窗户
<imtxc> roylez_: 你应该 CC iMadper 
<iMadper> roylez_: +1
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: http://dpaste.com/1062749/
<imtxc> roylez_: iMadper 那用什么写bot好呢？
<imtxc> py？
<roylez_> imtxc: 要偷内裤，起码也要偷美女的，所以学 Ruby
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji, 我得看一会儿呢. 
<imtxc> roylez_: 不会装ruby
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: tail -n 1 -f 搞定，有何难？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 前面的是函数，没啥好看的，和shell里面自己用的函数一个样，做好接口即可
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, tail -n 1 -f /home/jyxu/irc/irc.freenode.net/meaculpa/out |   可以把输出直接重定向给后面的while 里面的read?
 * imtxc 悲催，干活去
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji... 我还是太弱了...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...可以阿，为啥不可以
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没啥... 第一次看到这样用的...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 最上面的窗口栏以及左侧栏没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421169 昨天重新装了ibus以及dconf-tools(由于ibus托盘图标没有），导致重启后最上面的窗口栏(显示托盘图标的那个）以及左侧栏没有了，如果恢复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pinna_angel — 2013-04-18 10:34
<stock-cn> iMadper: 好像就是和gtalk差不多吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 可以语音的.
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你不是要语音嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.enricozini.org/2006/cazzeggio/irc-polygen/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Polygen irssi IRC bot
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是很简单?
<iMadper> cfy: :-)
<cfy> iMadper: :)
<onlylove> roylez: 内裤上的皮筋做弹弓……力气太小了
<MeaCulpa> 老汉皮筋可是神物
<onlylove> 最主要是打疯人院的窗户，是不是有点……
<MeaCulpa> 拾荒老汉的皮筋上，可是拴着一天的Revenue
<iMadper> onlylove: 你没看过那电影..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要疯了，我们这里有个哥们一直在哼林骏杰...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 去买一台线阵列, 明天对着他放凤凰传奇. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: gtalk也能语音
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 开一听可乐，倒他头上
<iMadper> stock-cn: ???!!! 是吗??? 这么gaoji了...
<iMadper> stock-cn: 哦, 好象是.... 
<stock-cn> iMadper: heytell用什么加密？
<onlylove> iMadper: 哪个电影，求科普
<stock-cn> iMadper: 有没有直接对电话加密解密的？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 没有吧... 不知道..
<iMadper> onlylove: 忘了, 是冯巩演的.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 用手机拨通别人电话号码时，对我说的语音叠加一段杂音，或者PGP加密，那边我老公那再解密
<onlylove> iMadper: 冯巩……冯小刚的片子？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 没这软件吧? 不了解... 
<onlylove> iMadper: 买线阵列估计整个办公室就疯了
<iMadper> onlylove: 买一串, 整层楼别混了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 壕，都线阵列了
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜你
<imtxc> stock-cn: iMadper gtalk 可以视频啊……
<MeaCulpa> 用别人听不懂的暗语...密码表写床单上
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 大脑运算速度不够~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: http://d.jaylab.org/ 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: HCrab(寄居蟹)
<lomandv> 原来这里全是高手
<iMadper> ! slap imt
<madper> imt: Slaps imt for my master!
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<imtxc> madper: /quit
<imtxc> madper: ! /quit
<imtxc> ! /quit
<iMadper> imtxc: 压根儿就不听你的. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不锉
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你不在线的时候怎么办
<imtxc> ! question MeaCulpa 
<iMadper> imtxc: 都说了, 压根儿就不听你的. 你还不信?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: :-)
<iMadper> imtxc: 我给自己用的机器人而已. 
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<MeaCulpa> haha
<imtxc>  /ignore madper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才给你发的链接看了嘛? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就是用那个修改的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 好用. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 因为我平时shell里面就用的都是函数，所以作个bot也就己行代码的事
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 迁移安装好的12.04到LVM磁盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421171 之前装了个系统，装的时候没有注意磁盘划分什么的，现在发现磁盘划分存在的点问题，现在想迁移到LVM上。 因为系统已经跑了一段时间，有很多东西，所以想看看有没有什么方法能够直接迁移到LVM …
<imtxc> iMadper: 看了 不难嘛
<stock-cn> iMadper: 听说skype不要经过服务器，是吗
<stock-cn> iMadper: skype是p2p的通讯，难道就真的不要经过服务器吗？
<stock-cn> skype不需要经过服务器吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 链接的时候需要的.
<iMadper> stock-cn: 而且,  如果双方都是nat后面的, 还需要中继来打洞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 一早就说很简单
<stock-cn> iMadper: 那怎么说他是P2P的
<iMadper> stock-cn: 链接上之后就不需要了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我进入skype官网，就直接跳到tom-skype了
<iMadper> stock-cn: tom的不好吧...
<iMadper> stock-cn: 开代理下载
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * iMadper 差时症....
<stock-cn> iMadper: 还有个事，我的gtalk上能显示别人正在播放的歌曲，怎么回事？
<iMadper> stock-cn: ... pidgin插件来的
<stock-cn> iMadper: 是不是要用特定的播放器才行？
<freeflying>  wget支持socks代理不
<lomandv> 请教各位前辈，ubuntu手机系统出来了，我想请教一下双卡双待的手机刷了之后还能双待吗。
<lomandv> 会不会刷后只能单待了呢
<stock-cn> lomandv: 我的小米2能刷ubuntu手机系统吗
<stock-cn> lomandv: 哪里有下载？
<lomandv> 很多地方都有下载啊，还有人做成一键刷机的了啊
<stock-cn> lomandv: 阿，我火星了。快告诉我阿
<iMadper> stock-cn: 貌似支持 dbus的都可以吧. 
<stock-cn> lomandv: 官方哪里有下载
<stock-cn> iMadper: 什么意思
<iMadper> freeflying: 要自己搞 proxy toolchain吧.
<lomandv> http://www.cnubuntu.com/thread-9105-1-1.html
<^k^> lomandv ⇪ ti: 技术人的最爱？Ubuntu手机将有命令行终端，让你可以用Linux命令控制手机 - 新闻/公告 乌班图 | Ubuntu中文站
<stock-cn> iMadper: debus什么 意思
<iMadper> stock-cn: 就是, 有挺多播放器可以的. 
<lomandv> ubuntu手机也有命令行终端的
<iMadper> lomandv: 双待是硬件支持的. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 是不是要装什么适配包？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不用了 dbus是gnome的依赖
<stock-cn> iMadper: 哪里下载阿，真好玩，我去试试
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我的是小米2,可以装吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 支持
<iMadper> stock-cn: pidgin的插件吗? 我也不清楚. 
<lomandv> 硬件支持吗，不关软件的事？如果这样就好了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 啥? 小米2?
<lomandv> 小米还不行吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 反正我 proxychinas wget 可以
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我是说ubuntu手机系统能不能装到小米2上
<imtxc> chains
<stock-cn> lomandv: 快告诉我哪里下载手机系统
<lomandv> 目前支持的手机型号还不多，google的N什么几个型号可以
<stock-cn> lomandv: 小米杂的不行了？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 只有3儿子四儿子可以.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 对了，我手机装了个skype，怎么知道是不是国际版？
<lomandv> ubuntu移动操作系统下载及刷机教程http://www.ithome.com/html/soft/38375.htm
<^k^> lomandv ⇪ ti: Ubuntu移动操作系统下载及刷机教程 - Ubuntu移动操作系统,Ubuntu手机,Ubuntu - IT之家
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不知道呀, 我没有用过.
<lomandv> http://www.ithome.com/html/soft/38375.htm
<lomandv> 这里下载
<lomandv> 教程也在这里
<lomandv> http://www.ithome.com/html/soft/38375.htm
<stock-cn> lomandv: 谢谢
<lomandv> 不客气，我只关注能不能支持双卡双待
<lomandv> 支持的机型则是Galaxy Nexus、Nexus 4、Nexus 7以及Nexus10
<stock-cn> lomandv: 难道你买了谷歌的儿子？
<lanezous1> 我完全按照鸟哥写的HELLO WORLD的SHELL，为什么运行结果却是－e Hello World
<lomandv> 还没呢
<lomandv> 等google的N10出来再买
<stock-cn> lomandv: 啥时候出来阿？
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你说小米手机系统会不会监控我的通讯？
<lanezous1> #!/bin/bash
<lomandv> Nexus 7好像已出来了吧
<lanezous1> #Program:
<lanezous1> #	This program shows"Hello World!"in your screen.
<palomino|working> n10不是出很久了么
<lanezous1> #History:
<lanezous1> #2013/04/17  lane  First release
<jiero> cfy:  去找 banban了？
<lanezous1> PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin
<lanezous1> export PATH
<palomino|working> 我都买了俩月了吧
<lomandv> Nexus10也快了
<^k^> lanezous1:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<stock-cn> iMadper: 小米手机系统会不会有后门监控我通讯？
<jiero> palomino|working:  你是专门的开发那游戏的吧。。。
<palomino|working> 开发手机游戏。。平板只是个人爱好.. jiero 
<palomino|working> 躺床上看片用。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 呃。手机游戏不也是可以平板么。
<palomino|working> 没怎么做过平板的 jiero 
<freeflying> imtxc: 咋搞
<iMadper> stock-cn: 有关手机的问题, 问我我是什么都不知道..
<jiero> palomino|working: 嗯。
<lanezous1> 有人帮忙不？
<lanezous1> 我完全按照鸟哥写的HELLO WORLD的SHELL，为什么运行结果却是－e Hello World
<lomandv> 可惜IRC不能截图，要不我截个ubuntu手机系统的图给大家看看
<jiero> lomandv: 。。。
<lomandv> IRC可以截图吗
<jiero> lomandv: 你没自己的网站是自己的失职。
<lomandv> 失职？
<lomandv> 没明白过来
<iMadper> ! question lanezous1 
<madper> lanezous1: 你可以通过 '/topic'命令获得一份提问的智慧, 请先阅读3次再来提问.(提示: 提问时要描述清楚自己的情况, 要让别人理解你在说什么.)
<iMadper> lanezous1: 提问, 起码给我们看看你的代码, 才能知道你哪里错了. 
<huntxu> gfrog: 當前打開的兩個文件diff，什麽命令來著又忘了
<lanezous1> 我刚用这个
<lanezous1> 不太知道
<huntxu> iMadper: madper 是 bot？
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩. 
<lanezous1> 刚我粘贴上了啊，可是代码变成表情了
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 用pastebin
<lanezous1> 怎么弄
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 不要直接粘贴
<iMadper> lanezous1: /topic 里面有贴代码的地方. 
<StarBrilliant> 你看 /topic 有帮助
<lanezous1> 哦
<lanezous1> 谢谢
<lanezous1> 没找到SHELL的选项啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跟他相扑
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: bash?
<lanezous1> 恩
<lanezous1> #!/bin/bash
<lanezous1> #Program:
<lanezous1> #	This program shows"Hello World!"in your screen.
<lanezous1> #History:
<lanezous1> #2013/04/17  lane  First release
<lanezous1> PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:~/bin
<lanezous1> export PATH
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 叫你用pastebin。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 连ssh, proxychinas wget url 不就好了么
<lanezous1> 我运行这个为什么出来的是-e Hello world？
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 代码你还没有贴呢？
<StarBrilliant> 把pastebin的页面地址贴上来
<lanezous1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717755/
<lanezous1> 就是这个
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 你怎么执行的？
<StarBrilliant> 是 ./blahblahblah 这样么？
<StarBrilliant> 还是执行 sh blahblahblah？
<lanezous1> sh sh01.sh
<StarBrilliant> 哦。你可以 bash sh01.sh
<iMadper> lanezous1: 贴到 paste 网站上面去. /topic里面有写.
<StarBrilliant> ubuntu的sh有bug
<StarBrilliant> 用bash，别用sh
<lanezous1> 晕，我还以为是我写错了
<StarBrilliant> 所有的发行版，出了ubuntu，都是sh等于bash
<StarBrilliant> 所有的发行版，除了ubuntu，都是sh等于bash
<lanezous1> 哦，学习了，谢谢
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 真的????????
<StarBrilliant> 还有，你可以直接 ./sh01.sh
<StarBrilliant> iMadper: ubuntu的sh是dash
<StarBrilliant> 不是bash
<lanezous1> 成功了
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 我的sh就是sh
<stock-cn> 想用小米刷ubuntu系统，看来不行了
<StarBrilliant> dash有一些东西实现和bash不一样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Php Dom的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421180 xml文件 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?> <books> <config> <section id="section1"> <param name="param1">value1</param> <param name="param2">value2</param> </section> <section id="section2"> <param name="param3">value3</param> </section> </config> </books> html文件 <html> <head>< …
<lanezous1> 果然是这样
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 我的sh, 就是sh, 不是bash
<stock-cn> lanezous1: 你刷成功了？
<StarBrilliant> iMadper: 你的发行版？
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: archlinux
<lanezous1> 我用bash .shxxx运行成功了
<StarBrilliant> [brilliant@brilliant-laptop ~]$ ll `which sh`
<StarBrilliant> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 3月  13 13:47 /bin/sh -> ../usr/bin/bash
<StarBrilliant> iMadper: 我也是archlinux
<lanezous1> 没有前面那个-e
<StarBrilliant> iMadper: 你试试看 ls -l `which sh`
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 你执行 sh 和执行 bash一样?
<lanezous1> 不一样
<lanezous1> 就是用SH的时候前面有个－E
<StarBrilliant> iMadper: bash程序自己会判断你执行的是不是sh，如果是sh就会转入sh兼容模式
<lanezous1> 用BASH就好了
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 我, 学习了~
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: :-)
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: ubuntu里的sh里面的echo命令没有实现 -e 这个选项
<lanezous1> 我才是学习了
<lanezous1> 恩用的UBUNTU12.04
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 你给那个 sh 文件赋予 +x 权限
<StarBrilliant> 然后就可以 ./文件名 来直接执行
<lomandv> 刚才出去收快递《linux指令速查手册》非常不错
<lanezous1> 哦，看来我还是要好好学些基础啊
<StarBrilliant> lanezous1: 还有什么 PATH=xxx; export PATH 不需要。。。。因为系统已经帮你设置好了PATH了
<StarBrilliant> PATH=xxx; export PATH 也可以简写成 export PATH=xxx
<lanezous1> 哦
<StarBrilliant> 你们谁用过 Xephyr？
<lanezous1> 不知道是什么东西
<StarBrilliant> 我niux
<StarBrilliant> shang de xephyr
<StarBrilliant> paobuliao 
<StarBrilliant> arc
<StarBrilliant> 卧槽。输入法傲娇了
<iMadper> ....
<lanezous1> 哈哈
<StarBrilliant> 我archlinux上的xephyr跑不了
<dnf> ..
<StarBrilliant> 搜狗拼音输入什么都出来「阿里旺旺」。。。
<StarBrilliant> 不知道是不是bug
<StarBrilliant> 输入arch，第一个候选词：阿里旺旺
<StarBrilliant> 输入别的词也偶尔会出现阿里旺旺
<lanezous1> 广告费给得多？
<dnf> 12.10里面有亚马逊
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: ... 
<lomandv> 13.04里发现有youtube
<lomandv> 我升级13.04后发现的
<rich___> 大家好 有个问题
<iMadper> ... 我竟然没把这个加进去...
<rich___> imadper 你好啊
<rich___> imadper你知道哪种监控电脑cpu 显卡主板温度软件准啊
<madper> rich___: 除非你明确知道别人了解你问的问题, 否则不要指定某人提问. 
<rich___> 那会不会没有礼貌吗
<iMadper> ! paste imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: 请把代码或长篇幅的内容贴到 http://code.bulix.org/ , 然后复制地址到这里来. 谢谢. 
<^k^> madper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<iMadper> rich___: 啥都问我, 我不是什么时候都有时间/有心情 回复.
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个机器人不错吧. 
<iMadper> rich___: 况且, 什么都问我, 我也不会呀...
<rich___> 以为你在这里比较active 哈哈
<iMadper> rich___: 我确实比较 active, 但不是负责给别人解决问题的.
<imtxc>  /quit 能问个问题么
<iMadper> imtxc: 没收录你的这句话.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我给加上去.
<imtxc>  /quit 有人在么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, 你怎么用么, 要用吗. 你的语文不标准
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不, 我放到github上面, 你来给我贡献代码?
<roylez> StarBrilliant: 你的电脑被阿里狗上身了
<iMadper> roylez: 主席好.
<roylez> iMadper: 渣渣渣
<iMadper> roylez: ....
<iMadper> ! slap roylez 
<madper> roylez: Slaps roylez for my master!
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 这是我的新机器人.
<roylez> iMadper: 前两个渣合起来是名词，最后一个是动词
<iMadper> roylez: 动词? 不是形容词?
<roylez> iMadper: 动词
<StarBrilliant> roylez: 什么？
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 阿里旺旺.
<StarBrilliant> rich___: 用xsensors
<iMadper> roylez: 坏席, 第一个坏是形容词, 第二个是名词.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我卸载了一批软件，debian的/分区还是很大
<StarBrilliant> stock-cn:  试试看  apt-get clean
<iMadper> stock-cn: 清理缓存.
<roylez> stock-cn: 把windows卸掉
<imtxc> roylez, 赞
 * iMadper 热死了...
<rich___> 谢谢star
<StarBrilliant> rich___: 安装后用 sudo sensors-detect 来检测驱动
<StarBrilliant> 不是所有硬件都支持看温度
<imtxc> iMadper, 你弄 github 上大家给你加东西嘛
<stock-cn> StarBrilliant: 都没啥用
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: bug都被你知道了.
<imtxc> iMadper, lol 反正我看不懂 p l 
<StarBrilliant> rich___: 你的显卡驱动是什么？
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 发现不了 bug 的
<rich___> 我原来用魔法但是 它附加安装了很多我用不了的程序
<StarBrilliant> nvidia不支持sensors
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> rich___: 你还会用魔法?
<rich___> 我的就是啊 gosh
<iMadper> rich___: 帮个忙, 帮我把 imtxc 变成猴子!
<iMadper> rich___: 哦, 不用变了, 它本来就是....
<rich___> dell 工程师推荐的
<imtxc> rich___, 请问你可以吧 iMadper 和 roylez 都变成我可用的妹子么?
<stock-cn> iMadper: 是用apt-get clean清理？？
<rich___> 算了 不到算测温度了整个 温度过高自动关机算了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 执行了，没什么效果
<iMadper> stock-cn: O_a
<rich___> 这个难度有点大
<iMadper> rich___: 温度过高自动关机, 很多bios可以设置.
<stock-cn> gtalk可以聊IRC吗
<rich___> instant bird keyi
<rich___> 好的 我去google 一下谢啦
<rich___> pidgin可以的 stock
<stock-cn> 谁上传了最新的gapproxy?我的一直出现这个错误  http://code.bulix.org/32idg0-83367
<^k^> stock-cn ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<stock-cn> 在windows上也有这个问题
<imtxc> iMadper, 你作为 emacser , 为了个 bot 居然用上了 irssi, 看来最近的一些问题确实让你纠结啊^
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没节操
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 自己lisp + ii 嘛
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 帮我看看  The 'python27' runtime is only supported for apps using the High Replication Datastore.
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 看啥
<iMadper> mea
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: imtxc: erc同时登陆两个, 会乱套的.
 * MeaCulpa QQ上的妹子真是，一上来就说要做性伙伴，yahoo/icq里的老外尚且说说自己喜欢大叔啥的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: emacs parse ii阿
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 请让她联系我
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: emacs单线程, 卡死.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 以后收到类似的全部forward给你
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ........
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: mutt也是单线程
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 别给我呀...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦怎么imtxc 转到你这里
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 这是啥问题  http://code.bulix.org/32idg0-83367
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 上传最新的goagent时提示的问题
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 不知道
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 这是老gae用户经常遇到的问题，gae升级过一次python版本，可以通过 禁用再启用/删除再重建 的方式开启High Replication
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 这是啥意思
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 求FW qq号码
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是骗人的... 这你也信?!
<imtxc> iMadper, ....
<one_year_love>  hello
<^k^> one_year_love, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我找到原因了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 出来哦   这是老gae用户经常遇到的问题，gae升级过一次python版本，可以通过 禁用再启用/删除再重建 的方式开启High Replication
<gfrog> huntxu: 两边都diffthis
<jusss> roylez: i3
<jusss> roylez: i3的本本带核显吗
<roylez> jusss: 不知道...
<one_year_love>  带
<palomino|working> 带
<jusss> palomino|working: 核显跟cpu有关？
<one_year_love> 笔记本cpu i 系列都带
<palomino|working> 核=cpu内置嘛.. jusss 
<jusss> palomino|working: 0.0
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不知道... 不用python, 不用gae...
<IsoaSFlus> 今天是无qq日
<jusss> palomino|working: 那能用吗？比如有独显了，关了独显就能用核显？
<IsoaSFlus> 所以就来irc了…
 * iMadper 无qq, 不能活.
<palomino|working> 额，没用过带独显的。。 jusss 
<one_year_love> jusss: 能用 现在都是自动切换的独显的
<October21> n卡可切换
<one_year_love> October21: 恩
<October21> 感谢BBB
<October21> 大黄蜂
<jusss> …
<jusss> one_year_love: 还需要安装驱动啥的不
<one_year_love> jusss: 当然需要驱动
<jusss> one_year_love: 去网上下载安装驱动？
<IsoaSFlus> hiso.comoj.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hiso的坑 (@ comoj.com)
<one_year_love> jusss: 恩 不过官网的驱动有点坑啊，不会装的那还是算了
<jusss> one_year_love: …
<October21> 折腾划不来 散热解决不了 心里不舒服
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国这怎么了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 感谢 
<IsoaSFlus> 话说,现在在secure boot下能安装ub么
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<one_year_love> 把独显屏蔽了就好了散热非常不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这词爆炸要是再往南50km, 我说不定就能休息了
<stock-cn> 谁用goagent?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 刚才那妹子我已经ban了，下次吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, .
<gfrog> palomino|working: -_- 乃的id。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦还在    811095610
<Pudge> 我操有妹子，还ban？？？
<one_year_love> MeaCulpa: 办了？
<Pudge> 节操呢
 * gfrog 好吧，昨天的脚本竟然有注入bug.
<imtxc> ,,,,,,,
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 自己联系吧，魔都的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 异地就算了 买不起机票...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ... virtual sex
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, .....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 遥感震动棒
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 宙斯和赫拉?
<IsoaSFlus> 你们这群…
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 
<IsoaSFlus> 求解啊
<one_year_love> irtual sex  这思想境界很高啊
 * imtxc 你们都在说什么,我一点都看不懂
<iMadper> one_year_love: 你太天真了...
<IsoaSFlus> 來光人鳥下我啊
<MeaCulpa> one_year_love: 卫生
<IsoaSFlus> 喂喂,節操呢u
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 2531722942
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿ping我下
<IsoaSFlus> 你 這群紳士
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 母的？
 * MeaCulpa 不得不说QQ还是很强的，可以抓图，直播A等等
<palomino|working> 2.27s gfrog 
<one_year_love> 呵呵
<IsoaSFlus> 姆你妹啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 这都是假的啊 cc iMadper  托儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 直播A？ 求地址。。。
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 女的？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你管他真假呢
<gfrog> palomino|working: 恩，这回好了，过滤掉了。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 关键他们 99% 是男的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那也是拉皮条的吧
<palomino|working> ... gfrog 
<IsoaSFlus> 女你妹
<gfrog> palomino|working: 求乃的照片
<palomino|working> ....
<IsoaSFlus> 人渣
<gfrog> palomino|working: 不然我就真的放张马的了。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu 12.04 lts版开机进入系统老是黑屏，另外还偶尔死机。。哪里出问题了呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421182 我是在Win7下用wubi安装双系统的，另外也试过12.10,同样经常开机黑屏。不知道是哪里出问题了。。 黑屏后强制关机再开有时就能进入系统了。 还有就 …
<palomino|working> 正想找张马的给你.. gfrog 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 那好吧，就这么定了。
<IsoaSFlus> 你们能不能正常点
<IsoaSFlus> 这不是口口频道
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 孩子, 正常点儿.
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper,我只是来问问题的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那你问你的呀
<IsoaSFlus> 在secure boot开启的情况下,能安装ub么
<imtxc> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 别无语
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 会google吗?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 自己去找ubuntu官方的说法吧.
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实我都找到ubuntu的官方解释了... 不过就是不想给伸手党..
<IsoaSFlus> 果然在欺负我么π_π，我e文……不好
<IsoaSFlus> 我不是伸手党
<palomino|working> 有困难，找google或stackoverflow...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 学习实用英文, 就是你的第一步. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<IsoaSFlus> 麻烦你给个链接，我不方便找，我这手机
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，谢谢菊苣了
 * jusss 买个独显本本还是核显本本？
<iMadper> jusss: 去买apu吧.
<jusss> iMadper: …
<iMadper> jus
<IsoaSFlus> 上外星人
<one_year_love> jusss: 恩 apu也不错
<iMadper> jusss: 就不用纠结自己的显卡性能了
<iMadper> jusss: 也不用考虑双显卡切换了.
<jusss> iMadper: apu会纠结软件吧
<one_year_love> 如果想显卡性能就去 7990吧
<iMadper> jusss: 软件? 比如?
<iMadper> jusss: 啥软件不能在apu上面跑?
<palomino|working> 需要用cuda的软件！
<iMadper> palomino|working: lol~ 我错了~ 哈哈哈~
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔连这个都想到了~~
<palomino|working> :D
<palomino|working> 手持双titan，必须cuda
<one_year_love> 好像都能跑吧，能3d加速就能跑吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: ................................
<one_year_love> 什么时候出 双核心titan 就入一个
<palomino|working> ....
<one_year_love> 在线的有多少 是在国外的？
<Pudge> 现在还存在只有一个显卡的本本卖么？
<Pudge> 都是双显卡了吧。
<palomino|working> 只有核显的多得是呀。。
<IsoaSFlus> ms Ubuntu官网无关于secure boot的页面……
<Pudge> 没有独显的本本我都不敢带出门啊 。
<onlylove> Pudge: 只有核心显卡的一堆，apu的也一堆
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Приглашаются Курьеры по регистрации фирм, ежедневная оплата http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421187 Приглашаем курьеров-регистраторов, для регистрации фирм. Без опыта работы, с ежедневной оплатой и  …
<onlylove> Pudge: 因为不够薄，如果够薄，你想做独立显卡都难
<Pudge> 。。尼玛，中文ubuntu论坛能出现俄文帖子？
<Pudge> 其实我只是想问，到底有没有人敢试试nvdia新出的那个驱动，
<madper> Pudge: 请直接描述问题!
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 刚不是给你了?!
<Pudge> 。。。我没有提问啊
<iMadper> Pudge: bot不完善, 见谅.
<Pudge> 。。
<lucky_> iMadper: 我重新装了
<iMadper> lucky_: :-)
<iMadper> lucky_: 惭愧...
<lucky_> iMadper: lol~
<lucky_> iMadper: 这次没赚到钱吧
<lucky_> iMadper: 你工作忙到怎么样了啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: lol~ 还好~ 
<iMadper> ! momo lucky_ 
<madper> lucky_: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<lucky_> iMadper: momo是什么意思？
 * iMadper lol~
<iMadper> lucky_: 不知道, 跟 palomino|working 学得. 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 求momo
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<palomino|working> !momo iMadper 
<iMadper> .....
<palomino|working> ...
<lucky_> iMadper: 好吧
<palomino|working> bot不听话啊
<lucky_> 有人知道什么好用到云端不？
<lucky_> de
<iMadper> lucky_: 你要用来干嘛?
<lucky_> iMadper: 放文件啊，这次重装又丢了好多东西
<imtxc> ! momo palomino|working 
<alpha080> dropbox
<iMadper> imtxc: 说了一千次了, 我的机器人, 只听我一个人的话~
<one_year_love> ubuntu one
<iMadper|fake> ! momo iMadper 
<iMadper|fake> :-/
<iMadper> ! momo iMadper|fake 
<madper> iMadper|fake: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<lucky_> iMadper: 你有什么意见和建议吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: dropbox
<iMadper> lucky_: 绝对好用. 
<iMadper> ! momo imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<yunfan> iMadper: 前途不大
<lucky_> iMadper: ok
<jusss> <iMadper>!momo lucky_ 
<lucky_> iMadper: 我去上课了回来再聊
<iMadper> lucky_: bye
<iMadper> yunfan: 你说我? 我没前途的
<jusss> ! momo lustlife 
<jusss> 额，好吧 
<onlylove> 废柴BOT
<iMadper> ! slap onlylove 
<madper> onlylove: Slaps onlylove for my master!
<onlylove> 有谁有帽子临时借用下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法再次使用root http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421189 由于本人贪玩的原因，同时又是一个菜鸟。之前因为需要通过grub修改启动项，但是因为权限的问题，最后使用了root，为root设置了密码。后来担心安全问题所以就用passwd -l root 把root锁死。之后由于自己的账户一直 …
<lomandv> 在终端打开vi，按esc然后输入1～9，再按esc的退出编辑模式的时候，发现vi自动复制半屏那么多的123456789，这是怎么回事呢
<frozen2013> 数字，表示重担。
<frozen2013> 重复。
<iMadper> lomandv: 按esc输入1~9, 你按了esc, 就不是编辑模式了. 怎么能再按esc退出编辑模式?
<frozen2013> 重复123456789次
<lomandv> 我是输入完1～9后想退出编辑模式所以按escr 
<iMadper> lomandv: 你是先输入的1~9, 然后按的esc?
<imtxc> lomandv, 你按 i 或者 o 或者 a 了吧
<lomandv> 是的
<iMadper> <lomandv> 在终端打开vi，按esc然后输入1～9    这顺序...
<frozen2013> 命令模式下，输入数字，表示重复之后输入内容的次数
<lomandv> 没有，直接esc
<frozen2013> lomandv: 打开直接就是命令模式。。。
<frozen2013> lomandv: 要打字，直接i或者a不就行了。
<lomandv> 我是打开，esc，1～9，esc
<iMadper> lomandv: 不可能!
<lomandv> 哦，打开直接IOA是吧
<imtxc> lomandv, ... 没按 i 或者 a 能输入?
<lomandv> 没按
<imtxc> lomandv, .....
<iMadper> lomandv: 我这个老emacs用户告诉你, vi的行为跟你说的不一样. 
<iMadper> lomandv: 肯定是你记错了, 或者你用的不是vi~ lol~
<lomandv> 我是打开，esc,就输入了，没ioa
<frozen2013> lomandv: vi默认模式就是命令械。
<iMadper> lomandv: 你打开之后, 按esc, 是命令模式吧?
<imtxc> lomandv, ....
<iMadper> lomandv: 这个你承认吧?
<imtxc> iMadper, esc 是 normal 模式的
<lomandv> 是vi啊，打开是命令模式，然后esc进行编辑模式啊
<frozen2013> lomandv: 回去看手册吧
<frozen2013> lomandv: esc是编辑模式！！！？？？？？？？？？？
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 我刚才试了, esc 123456789 i 123456789 esc 是可以出现他说的现象的. 按照他说的步骤, 是出现不了的. 
<lomandv> 我是对着视频操作的
 * frozen2013 esc是编辑模式...直接无语。
<iMadper> lomandv: 少年. 你是什么星球的? 贵星球的vi跟我们地球的vi不太一样... 可能你们是由被我们称为 "反物质" 的东西组成的. 
<lomandv> 呵 呵 
<frozen2013> iMadper: 可别真说，反物质是存在的。。。:-D
<lomandv> 听教程视频说还有个什么vim才是完全版的，好像说vi是简宿的对吗
<iMadper> frozen2013: 是呀, 我没胡说呀~ 我就是很认真的觉得... 
<iMadper> lomandv: vi是古老的. vim是后来开发的. vi的加强版.
<frozen2013> lomandv: vim是vim的改进版。
<frozen2013> s/^vi/vim
<iMadper> lomandv: 啥破视频.别看了. vim有自带教程的.  直接命令行输入 vimtutor
<frozen2013> s/^vim/vi
<iMadper> frozen2013: 你者啥正则, 两个都错. 
<frozen2013> iMadper: 失误。。。
<iMadper> frozen2013: s/是vim/vi/
<iMadper> frozen2013: 我也失误了
<imtxc> iMadper, 当然要 i啊
<frozen2013> iMadper: 哈哈。
<iMadper> frozen2013: s/是vim/是vi/
 * iMadper 对自己的智商感到捉鸡.
<frozen2013> iMadper: 现在是休息时间，难免。特别是遇到esc是编辑模式。
<iMadper> frozen2013: 恩恩, 中午, 昏昏欲睡... 不怪我..
<imtxc> iMadper, 你按了 esc 10 i test esc 意思就是重复输入 10 次 test 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 我知道呀. 
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 什么情况
<imtxc> iMadper, 可是丫没有按 i 或者 o  或者 a
<imtxc> adam8157, 今天有什么好东西么
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 这有啥可图草的? 他已经觉得 esc是编辑模式了.
<frozen2013> 3p → 粘贴文本3次 
<adam8157> imtxc: 被送了一个3A电源 路由器还没到
<imtxc> iMadper, esc 可以叫编辑模式啊
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> freeflying, 恩, 去的时候记得把路由器也拿来
<imtxc> iMadper, 真的啊 Normal 模式 就是编辑模式
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么翻译的嘛?
 * iMadper 视力模糊了...
<frozen2013> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Learning_the_vi_Editor/Vim/Modes 
<imtxc> iMadper, 有见过这样的说发,而且意思上一正确.
<wiiw> 买了 A460P I3 , 默认系统是 中标麒麟
<^k^> frozen2013 ⇪ ti: Learning the vi Editor/Vim/Modes - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<frozen2013> 睡觉 去。
<imtxc> madper: test
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么tech talk啊
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请教ubuntu服务器监控网络流量的工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421190 ubuntu服务器有什么比较好的监控网络流量的工具吗？最好能看实时的，也能查看历史的那种？最好还能有ＷＥＢ页面的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 max8358 — 2013-04-18 14:10
<gfrog> adam8157: 拜
<adam8157> gfrog: ......... 什么啊 奇怪
<jsmith_> 哈哈华
<jsmith_> 我是vi 5级
<adam8157> gfrog: 我很好奇啊, 你还不说...
<jsmith_> 请教一个问题！scim可以在xterm输入，在gnome-terminal不行，是什么原因
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel debug
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那玩意能干啥你还不知道？
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁主持的啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我还以为贵组讲qemu稍带手提了下
 * gfrog 神那个主意真不错，看照片很容易理解谁发过来的消息。
<gfrog> adam8157: 组内的，就是捎带手讲了下
<gfrog> adam8157: 秀了下你的github
<adam8157> 0_0
<varnie> hello
<^k^> varnie, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<skraito> hi
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<skraito> guys
<skraito> wanna join ##0x71
<skraito> i cant speak chinese
<skraito> ni hauw
<skraito> wo pu nen ciang cong wen
<alvin_rxg> skraito: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *FGHAN-X*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<skraito> alvin join my team
<skraito> :)
<skraito> come to my channel ##0x71
<skraito> i give u op there
<lanezous1> You can speak english instead.
<skraito> yes lane
<skraito> nice
<jsmith__> 哈哈哈
<skraito> i am bored
<jsmith__> 原来terminal这么好用
<jsmith___> 多谢各位，可以输入了
<skraito> no one wanna join in
<skraito> i need hackers from china
<wanghengguang> 新买的lenovo e430c 装的 11.10
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那个，刚才说到的妹子...
<skraito> lets code together i am chinese
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 分享一下哥学脚本用的素材  http://ucarenya.com/doc/chic.tgz
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ {长度=>1.62 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-tar"}
<wanghengguang> 偶尔界面卡死，何解
<jsmith___> lenovo垃圾
<lanezous1> 还不错呀
<lanezous1> 国产里面有比联想好的吗？
<wanghengguang> 。。。。  
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你把那个妹子怎么了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没怎么，看我给你的素材
<jsmith___> lanezous1: 那么贵的东西还要4k才2g
<jsmith___> 去死
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 在下载
<lanezous1> 我的六千也才2G内存
<jsmith___> lanezous1: 所以说垃圾
 * imtxc 在论坛出东西，求个监控私信的脚本
<wanghengguang> 啥好
<jsmith___> lanezous1: 他以为人家用不了4G吗
<lanezous1> 那你说哪个好
<lanezous1> 不行了自己买二根插上去不就行了
<jsmith___> lanezous1: 单条还2g。。。什么垃圾电脑
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这个地址速度好渣。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 废话我自己网站
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我这里倒是颇快的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我是电信
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我家也是，你渣
 * imtxc 下片儿不慢啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 还没下好？ 废
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 下好我就要删了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 70%
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • php中的XML-Dom和XML-SimpleXML http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421193 想问一下XML-Dom和XML-simpleXML不能混着用吧？ 比如说getElementsByTagName不能用在 simpleXML里面吧 但是xpath XML-DOM能用吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Shelleman — 2013-04-18 14:42
<MeaCulpa> 我都下了两遍了
<imtxc> 1464k 了。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你在占用带宽。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: monsterhost不至于如此
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 下载了，里面是什么？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 废话少说，爱看不看
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ....谢谢。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你可以删了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可靠性我不知，没试过...hoho
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这是某论坛的吧，我看过，恩，真实性50%
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: hoho, 那你去试试
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ..我先过滤一下
<MeaCulpa> 就是用来练习过滤的
<MeaCulpa> tab分隔
<imtxc> .....................
<imtxc> 好素材
<MeaCulpa> awk -vFS='\t'
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这是你学习脚本的时候用的？ 那应该是比骄老的信息了吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 活到老学到老
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 懂了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这样学习，提高快~
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ||||
<skraito> hi
<skraito> no one from china
<skraito> wanna join ##0x71
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<skraito> aww i cant speak chinese
<skraito> what is that k
<skraito> what he is saying guys
<^k^> : define:that k http://g.cn He's talking about ketamine which is basically an anesthetic that gets the high for a shorther period of time, like a diet version of cocaine.
<skraito> what the hex
<skraito> is he a bot
<jsmith___> what bot
<skraito> a talking bot
<skraito> jsmith wanna join our team
<jsmith___> skraito: ##0x71 what is that all about
<skraito> is just a team that i setup to code something together
<skraito> or share something together as a team
<jsmith___> skraito: yeah I am a coder
<skraito> nice
<skraito> what language u code with
<jsmith___> skraito: C
<skraito> i code in c and perl
<skraito> but c is newbie
<jsmith___> skraito: good for u
<skraito> oh u can teach me that than
<skraito> i teach u perl
<skraito> come to ##0x71
<skraito> have u registered ure nick
<jsmith___> skraito: he
<skraito> i give u op access there
<skraito> i am learning c but i am bored
<jsmith___> skraito: i am in
<skraito> thx u
<skraito> u want my code
<skraito> in perl
<skraito> i code tripwire
<^k^> skraito:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<skraito> aw he is a bot
<jsmith___> skraito: I am too bad...
<skraito> any more coming to channel ##0x71
<jsmith___> skraito: newer
<skraito> jsmith go and register ure nick choose ure nickname
<skraito> type /nick nickname and /nickserv register password email
<xuanfeng> hello
<xuanfeng> 大家好啊
<MeaCulpa> 今天是咋了
<xuanfeng> 没人啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 咋了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没啥，眼花，以为进错频道
<skraito> hello xuanfeng
<xuanfeng> skraito 你好
<skraito> ni se ma ?
<xuanfeng> 好久没来了 这里没以前火了啊
<skraito> wo pu nen ciang cong wen
<alvin_rxg> skraito: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *.4ZG-6.*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<skraito> english pls
<xuanfeng> ？ chinaz？
<hot> 有人可以教我在ubuntu在安装mathematics吗
<xuanfeng> sorry  im chinese
<palomino|working> 大部分都是chinese
<hot> Is there any body who can teach me how to install mathematics in Ubuntu?
<MeaCulpa> 为啥perl是0x71, 不是\x50\x65\x72\x6c
<skraito> yes i am chiese too
<xuanfeng> In China where you?
<cherrot> hot, mathematics 是什么？
<skraito> xuanfeng i am in indonesia
<hot> how to get a mathematic for ubuntu
<hot> ?
<skraito> calculator
<skraito> or programming
<skraito> what else hot
<skraito> apt-get search math
<skraito> or apt-get install packagename
<hot> thanks,let me have a try
<hot> E: 无效的操作 search
<xuanfeng> 看的懂中国字？
<xuanfeng> 中文
<skraito> xuanfeng
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 次哦 加了个qq 居然有真的。。。。
<skraito> wanna join us
<skraito> imtxc too
<xuanfeng> yes
<hot> it seems doen't work
<skraito> come to ##0x71 xuanfeng
<skraito> i give u op there
<skraito> and all my code
<J0n47> 'skraito' 在钓鱼吗？
<skraito> hot apt-get search the packge u want
<xuanfeng> skraito  My mail is 04434@163.com
<skraito> xuanfeng just join
<skraito> i give u access to website
<skraito> 0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Journey To Everlasting Life » Journey To Everlastng Life (@ 0x71.org)
<xuanfeng> pindao
<skraito> you can download it from there
<hot> maybe
<hot> i use the following commard "sudo apt-get search math"
<hot> but it does't work
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<skraito> hmm
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 呵呵
<hot> it return"E: 无效的操作 search
<skraito> type man apt-get
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你去happy去吧
<skraito> i forgot 
<skraito> with search string
<skraito> or go to ubuntu
<skraito> package
<skraito> in control panel there is ubuntu package you can go there and search
<skraito> for package that u want
<hot> ubuntu.org?
<skraito> no in ubuntu package
<hot> a website?
<hot> or something else?
<iOpera> 这又是没输入法的？
<xuanfeng_> refuse
<hot> why my irc can't display chinese word?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 貌似不是
<leaveboy> hot: it does!
<xuanfeng_> oh Coding problems
<MeaCulpa> hot: font, encoding, blah blah blah
<hot> how to solve it?
<jsmith___> hot set locale=utf8
<hot> set locale=utf8
<jsmith___> hot: xterm font=large
<jsmith___> hot: or u can use gnome-terminal
<xuanfeng_> 说中国话吧 
<hot> 好像可以了
<xuanfeng_> ubuntu 里面全是英文
<hot> 好像可以了
<hot> type that commard in a new terminate or here?
<hot> thanks
<hot> got it
<john_simth> hot: 你中文。。。还说en...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不去 没兴趣 不过刚加了个 确实是真的。。。
<hot> my computer can't display chinese in irc
<hot> but i need to communite with others
<iOpera> hot: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<^k^> iOpera ⇪ ti: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<iOpera> 难受不。
<hotman> 这个也是irc？
<hotman> 为什么我在terminat下不能正常显示中文呢？
<iOpera> 看你什么样的破客户端。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: gaoji
<hotman> 我用的是ubuntu自带的termine
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 现在真有那么多人卖春阿
<hotman> 新手，刚装的ubuntu，很多不会，郁闷
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/04/18/0x71-public-release-code/
<^k^> skraito ⇪ ti: Journey To Everlasting Life » 0×71 Public Release Code
<skraito> :)
<skraito> there my code
<skraito> anyone wanna join 0x71
<skraito> please join ##0x71
<skraito> we code together
<hot> bye
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 应该是的。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不然她们怎么住那么gaoji的公寓
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 兼职应该比较多
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 刚才排了下，兰州的消费不低啊
<MeaCulpa> hmm, NB
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • let 计算命令学习中遇到的问题，求帮助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421194 root@leo:~/scripts# vi leo.sh #!/bin/bash no1=4; no2=5; let result=no1+no2 echo $result root@leo:~/scripts# sh leo.sh leo.sh: 4: leo.sh: let: not found 请问这是怎么个情况呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leofun — 2013-04-18 15:39
<iMadper> 睡醒了..
<iMadper`> 掉线了...
<iMadper`> ! momo palomino|working 
<madper> ..
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 对对，这个玩sort也好
<iMadper> ! momo palomino|working 
<madper> palomino|working: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iMadper> 好了...
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working slaps madper 
<iMadper> palomino|working: .... 你以怨报德...
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 跟主席血的
<palomino|working> å­¦*
<qiao_> clear
<iMadper> ! momo qiao_ 
<madper> qiao_: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<qiao_> 早
<iMadper> qiao_: 早. 
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 小姐素质是没法排序了
<qiao_> iMadper: O(∩_∩)
<qiao> iMadper: win 下的 irrsi 字体真蛋疼。。
<iOpera> iMadper: 做一个这样的死bot啊。
<iMadper> qiao: lol~
<iMadper> iOpera: 有用的. 
<iOpera> 没看出
<iMadper> iOpera: 时间长了就发现了. 
<iOpera> Madagascar3 3D SBS[1080p][AC3 5.1-TrueHD+Ac3 5.1 这啥3D
<imtxc> .....
<UbuntuTalk> xuan880@e59769 的昵称已更改为 马甲一号。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那些素质太主观 没什么用
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: awk -vFS='\t|价格一览：' '{print $11"|"$0}' | sort | cut -d'|' -f2-
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不过价格里面也有分类，不好搞
<iMadper> .................
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: imtxc: 你们要去拉皮条?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我们在学习脚本...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... ...
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 12.04 amd64 有关机选项的那个菜单，总是无故消失！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421198 右上角，那个有关机选项的菜单，就是那个齿轮状的。总是无故消失，谁说说，咋回事？ 重启，或注销，就正常了。不知什么时候，又会消失。一个月，总要来三五回。 …
<iMadper> iOpera: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/207013
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ AKG 爱科技 K240 Studio（K240S） 头戴式耳机　$61（约￥480）-Amazon-国内促销,耳机音箱 - 什么值得买
<skraito> hi guys who just join
<skraito> anyone wanna join ##0x71 whitehat hackers team
<iMadper> skraito: 干嘛的...
<iOpera> iMadper: 52欧啊
<iMadper> iOpera: 恩, 带不起来.
<iMadper> iOpera: 得用耳放才行.
<iOpera> 那不是蛋疼嘛
<iMadper> iOpera: 还行.
<iOpera> 手机行？
<onlylove> http://www.s1979.com/news/society/201304/1884731318.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 剩男超1100万 盘点十大娶不起老婆城市（图）_社会_新闻_中国时刻网
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: awk -vFS='\t|价格一览：' '{n=split($11,array,","); print array[n]"|"$0}' | sort -r -n -k1 | cut -d'|' -f2- | head -n 20
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 价格前20, 有不同服务的取最高价
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 用array[1]的话就是取最低价
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 深圳处女要六千快
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 最高那个是日元...
<jusss> 6k日元？
<MeaCulpa> 不是，12000日元
<MeaCulpa> 6k的是rmb
<MeaCulpa> ：300300全套
<MeaCulpa> 这个没空格，分不开...其实很便宜...
<roylez> ....
<MeaCulpa> "30090分钟不限次 "
<MeaCulpa> 这个也没法分开...
<MeaCulpa> 有意思，魔都不贵...
<iMadper> ... ... MeaCulpa imtxc 你们要拉皮条...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我们在学习
 * MeaCulpa 明天请假，感冒了...今早上班看到只小鸟停在办公室门禁外...
<MeaCulpa> 这老外居然要我加入他们那pl频道...找喷
<jsmith_> 好阿！
<jsmith_> hello
<^k^> jsmith_, 好.. .  ㍩ 
 * sulit smile
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 卡在开机启动界面了 怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421199 各位大大，本人小白，安装系统是ubuntu 12.04.2，之前一直用的好好的，今天想尝鲜一下 android源码编译 ，于是找到谷歌官方教程来实施了一下， 在搭建编译环境的时候，一直很顺利（教程地址： …
<jsmith_> 各位好！我掉线了
<sulit_> 恩，好多都掉了
<sulit_> 我也掉了
<onlylove> 收拾下准备下班开溜
<vose_> vose:hi
<vose_> vose:hi
<vose_> vose:hi
<vose_> voes: hi
<vose_> vose:hi
<vose_> vose:v
<mk3548208> vose_,vose,  HI 
<vose> mk3548208: 你吓死我了
<mk3548208> ^_^
 * vose 终于出声音啦～～～
<vose> iMadper: 搞定了
<vose> iMadper: 是音频的问题，我下载了其它的wav就可以播放～
 * vose 哈哈～
<abinez> 还没开吃
<abinez> 现在都没什么胃口
<Lavande> 好久不来IRC
<abinez> 是不是吃太多猪脚了
<Lavande> 听说banban要和EE单挑？
<abinez> 那是gaoji
<iMadper> banban和ee单挑?
<iMadper> cfy ...
<abinez> 不是单条
<iMadper> abinez: banban是妹子. 
<Lavande> 不明真相。。刚刚在论坛看到的，就连忙赶过来了。。。
<iMadper> Lavande: could you paste link here?
<abinez> ji友来着
<Lavande> iMadper: 机器人？
<iMadper> Lavande: 我?
<Lavande> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=420969
<iMadper> Lavande: 好吧... 我是机器人...
<^k^> Lavande ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<Lavande> 哈哈
<abinez> EE大神不在
<abinez> 路过
<abinez> 坐等看大戏
<iMadper> ...
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 快点动手吧
<iMadper> 离太远.
<abinez> 等着还要回家开吃呢
<iMadper> ee在长沙,  banban在北京. 
<iMadper> 中间还有cfy能协调一下, 打不起来.
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 可惜啊
<abinez> 话说，EE应该不会动手吧
<iMadper> ee脾气很好的...
<abinez> EE脾气超好
<abinez> 嗯
<huntxu> gfrog: 好厲害會git bisect
<Lavande> cfy是谁啊？胸毛男？
<gfrog> huntxu: ...
<hzform> linux怎样安装显卡驱动程序呢？
<iMadper> hzform: 啥显卡?
<iMadper> hzform: nvidia的我不了解.
<iMadper> hzform: intel的不用装, 内核里面的就是官方驱动. 
<hzform> nvidia的显卡
<mk3548208> hzform, bumblebee
<iMadper> hzform: 那你只能自己google了. 
<palomino|working> nvidia啊
<palomino|working> 要么apt-get
<palomino|working> 要么去下官网那个xxx.run
<iMadper> ubuntu不是有个装驱动的工具吗?
<mk3548208> palomino|working, 官网这么下下来装上去会出问题
<hzform> nvidia的官网上会提供linux平台下的驱动程序吗？
<iMadper> hzform: 有.
<palomino|working> 我以前装过很多次了啊.. mk3548208 
<hzform> 嗯，我去官网上看看
<palomino|working> 建议你还是apt-get hzform 
<palomino|working> 省心
<mk3548208> palomino|working, 我装一次出一次问题，双显卡不支持，最后bumblebee解决
<palomino|working> 本本么 mk3548208 
<palomino|working> 我台式 :D
<mk3548208> palomino|working, en
<hzform> 是笔记本
<palomino|working> 哦，还是apt-get吧 hzform 
<palomino|working> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current hzform 
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Midori 0.5.0 发布 – Ubuntu 用户PPA安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421203 Midori，是一个轻量级的跨平台网络浏览器。用C语言编写，使用GTK+ 2，搜索部分基于OpenSearch的搜索框。其名称来自于日文的“緑”（みどり）。是Xfce的一部分。 Midori的特点是： 使用WebKit排版引擎。 …
<mk3548208> palomino|working,这样装了会出问题的，会导致显示屏幕分辨率很低
<abinez> gfrog: G哇 momo
<palomino|working> ....
<mk3548208> hzform, 添加ppa源，安装bumblebee，会自动装NVIDIA
<palomino|working> 禁用核显= =
<hzform> 如果用apt命令，sudo apt-get install nvidia-current 这条命令就是为当前状态下的显卡安装驱动程序吗？
<mk3548208> hzform, 此举12.04.1之前的版本有效，之后的版本可能有问题
<mk3548208> hzform, ubuntu-12.04.2  使用了lts-quantal内核，会出问题
<palomino|working> 刚才我帖的这行是装nv驱动。。但我不知道你双显卡会咋样啊... hzform 
<gfrog> abinez: ...
<abinez> gfrog: 开吃了没》
<mk3548208> palomino|working, 装完之后只有600*480的分辨率,^_^
<palomino|working> 太惨了
<abinez> 你确定不是320*240的分辨率？
<abinez> lol
<abinez> 乐乐momo
<mk3548208> abinez, 我看过，是640*480
<skraito> anyone
<skraito> wanna join ##0x71 whitehat hackers team
<skraito> http://0x71.org/
<^k^> skraito ⇪ t: Journey To Everlasting Life » Journey To Everlastng Life
<alpha080> www.gentoo.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gentoo Linux -- Gentoo Linux News (@ gentoo.org)
<alpha080> 奇怪，ping 不到
<lucky_> hello
<^k^> lucky_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<lucky_> ^k^: 你是干什么的啊？
<lucky_> iMadper: 在不？
<t3h_msn> lucky_: 它是傻瓜
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 为什么这么说呢？
<t3h_msn> lucky_: 你问题它
<lucky_> 太
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 什么？
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 什么意思？
<t3h_msn> lucky_: 我键盘坏了
<lucky_> T
<lucky_> t3h_msn: soga
<iMadper> lucky_: .
<iMadper> lucky_: 再看哆啦A梦
<lucky_> iMadper: soga
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在Ubuntu12.10下解决sudo apt-get update警告您可能需要运行 apt-get update 来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421205 在Ubuntu12.10下解决sudo apt-get update警告您可能需要运行 apt-get update 来解决这些问题的方法 在更新软件时 sudo apt-get update，会提示如下警告： W: Duplicate sources.list entry …
<abinez> ##0x71是个什么频道？
<abinez> 居然有个在印度尼西亚的家伙自称是一个白帽黑客团队叫我加入他们的频道
<abinez> 晕倒来了
<abinez> 他就是skraito
<hzform> 那个。。我的笔记本是ubuntu 12.10的，集成显卡+独立显卡
<hzform> 如果要安装显卡驱动应该怎样装呀？
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hug> 无聊
<leaveboy> ...
<iMadper> hzform: 你怎么还问? 不是有人告诉过你了嘛?
<iMadper> hzform: <mk3548208> hzform, 添加ppa源，安装bumblebee，会自动装NVIDIA
<zlfyj> 新人报道 
<iMadper> zlfyj: 我也是新人.
<zlfyj> 恩 认真学习
<iMadper> zlfyj: 加油. 
<zlfyj> 加油
<hzform> iMadper:怎样添加ppa源呀？
<iMadper> hzform: 别当伸手党.
<iMadper> hzform: google一下, 几万篇教程
<zlfyj> google 是万能的 
<iMadper> hzform: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html
<zlfyj> 那百度呢？
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Ubuntu Tip : Simplified way to add PPA repositories in Karmic | Ubuntu Geek
<iMadper> hzform: 你问我之前有搜索过嘛?
<zlfyj> asdas  
 * iMadper 正在看 哆啦A梦, 新番 269集!!!
<iMadper> ! search imtxc 
<iMadper> ! google imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: 你在问我家主人问题前, 有搜索过google吗? 我家主人是不会回复google上已经有上万篇教程的问题的. 请阅读<提问的智慧>, 每次提问前考虑, 自己为得到答案做过什么! 谢谢.
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 好了. 
<zlfyj> 有人在吗？说句话哈
<madper> zlfyj: 请直接描述问题!
<leaveboy> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34345
<^k^> leaveboy ⇪ ti: Solidot | 东芝推出2560×1440显示屏超级本
<zlfyj> 没问题  刚装完 试一试
<leaveboy> 装什么
<zlfyj> 装IRC
<zlfyj> 刚开始学Linux
<zlfyj> MSK
<hzform> 首先在终端执行命令 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<hzform> 然后执行命令 sudo apt-get update
<leaveboy> 直接sudo rm / -fr
<hzform> 最后提示OK，为什么系统设置里面的“详细信息”里面还是“图形  未知”呀？
<leaveboy> 不管他，我这里也是的
<iMadper> hzform: 那个ppa, 不是bbb的ppa. 那只是个例子. 
<leaveboy> 不过那时在gnome下面，目前子啊awesome下没有感觉
<iMadper> hzform: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html   好好看呀. 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Ubuntu Tip : Simplified way to add PPA repositories in Karmic | Ubuntu Geek
<iMadper> hzform:  For example, to add the repository for the chromium browser, just run:
<iMadper> hzform: 你添加的是 chrome的ppa
<hzform> >:o
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu开机卡在桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421207 ubuntu版本是12.10 gnome-classic 本来用着好好的 提示更新，就让他自己更新 忽然chrome的底子变成了大红色，按钮都看不见了 然后重启，就进不去桌面了。 屏幕上只有一张默认壁纸，鼠标是一个旋转的小圆，表 …
<iMadper> hzform: 自己看那个页面. 绝对找得到你想要的东西
<vose> iMadper: ~~~~
<Pudge> 我操，机器人碉堡了
<vose> 比如？
<Pudge> 全手动
<iMadper> vose: ?
<October22> iMadper: ?
<October22> iMadper: Hello
<October22> why I have two nick with only one IP ?
<October22> I am using Irssi
<Pudge> 哈哈，irssi不能输入中文么
<Pudge> 我的就可以
<Pudge> 木哈哈哈
<October22> my two nick are 21&22
<October22> Pudge: fxxx ibus 
<Pudge> +1
<leaveboy> 。。。
<October22> Pudge:  ibus is good enough in unity but not awesome
<alen> 请问怎样令ubuntu可以读取大容量移动硬盘？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你还在屙神马
<October22> why I have two nick with only one IP ?
<vose> October22: 哈！
<vose> October22: 我成功了
<October22> vose: what?
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 难道现在的Ubuntu尽然还不支持大容量移动磁盘？
<alen> exfat和ntfs怎样可以读取？
<alen> 不可以啊
<vose> October22: irssi 声音提示
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] ntfs默认就支持吧
<alen> 我的120G移动硬盘无法读取
<October22> vose: need xset b on ?
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] exfat就不知道了
<vose> October22:额，没看懂你说的
<Pudge> October22:赶紧还fcitx吧，万能的
<Pudge>  /beep ON 
<iMadper> alen: ntfs-3g
<vose> iMadper: 是音频的问题
<alen> 有人知道怎样解决吗？读取大容量USB设备
<October22> iMadper: why I have two nick with only one IP ?
<iMadper> vose: 哦, 我看到你跟我说的了. 
<vose> iMadper:哦……
<iMadper> October22: 上次跟你说了, 除非你明确知道别人知道这个问题, 否则不要针对某个人提问. 
<iMadper> October22: 你应该去 #freenode去问.
<October22> iMadper: OK
<vose> October22: 你是不是 window new了？
<iMadper> alen: 你应该安装 ntfs-3g
<October22> iMadper: 怎么退出 October21 啊
<vose_robot> o
<iMadper> October22: sudo pkill irssi -9
<vose_robot> October22: hi`
<vose> October22: hi`
<October22> vose: Hi!
<vose> October22: 你看我也是多个昵称了
<alen> iMadper:exfat格式呢？
<vose> iMadper: -9 是什么意思？
<iMadper> ! google vose
<madper> vose: 你在问我家主人问题前, 有搜索过google吗? 我家主人是不会回复google上已经有上万篇教程的问题的. 请阅读<提问的智慧>, 每次提问前考虑, 自己为得到答案做过什么! 谢谢.
<vose> madper: 0.0 哦
<October22> vose: 你没发现 IP 一样 且不是我故意弄的
<iMadper> alen: 难道你读不了exfat?
<vose> October22: 我也是一样ip
<qiao> iMadper: madper 一个人？
<iMadper> qiao: 那个是我的机器人. 
<iMadper> ! slap qiao
<madper> qiao: Slaps qiao for my master!
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 记得应为版权问题Linux下exfat的驱动开发很慢
<qiao> iMadper: 纳尼。。
<qiao> iMadper: gun
<iMadper> qiao: lol~
<qiao> iMadper: 毕设做的怎么样了。。
<October22> iMadper: pkill: invalid option -- '9'  ???
<October22> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> qiao: 不好. 
<vose> iMadper: 彻底杀死的意思？
<iMadper> October22: it works fine in my computer. 
<qiao> iMadper: 昨天和我的导师聊了，原来我的那个，我们老师说你只要两个月能做完就很不错了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 直接汗颜。。
<iMadper> qiao: ... ... 那你做完了?
<qiao> iMadper: 还没开始。。
<iMadper> qiao: ....
<qiao> iMadper: 前两天和老师聊了，说了大概怎么做。。
<iMadper> qiao: 性. 
<iMadper> qiao: 行.
 * iMadper 输入法暴露本性了...
<qiao> iMadper: 老师让我看gcc的源码， 。。。
<iMadper> qiao: lol~ 恭喜.
<qiao> iMadper: 你妹。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你的那个机器人怎么不说话了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么调戏它。。
<Pudge> 你做的东西跟编译器编译原理有关？
<Pudge> 太好了
<Pudge> 你了解javacc和jjtree么
<iMadper> qiao: ?
<iMadper> qiao: 没办法, 只听我一个人的. 
<iMadper> ! slap qiao 
<madper> qiao: Slaps qiao for my master!
<Pudge> qiao:？
<iMadper> qiao: 好玩吧?
<qiao> Pudge: 恩。。
<qiao> iMadper: 不好玩，我玩不了。。
<iMadper> ! google qiao 
<madper> qiao: 你在问我家主人问题前, 有搜索过google吗? 我家主人是不会回复google上已经有上万篇教程的问题的. 请阅读<提问的智慧>, 每次提问前考虑, 自己为得到答案做过什么! 谢谢.
<qiao> Pudge: 但是我不懂 javacc 和 jjtree
<qiao> Pudge: 还没开始看呢。。
<Pudge> qiao:。。
<Pudge> 快开始看，看懂了给我说说
<qiao> Pudge: (⊙o⊙)嗯 好吧，我也希望我能看懂。。
<Pudge> 我就不明白，先用jjtree，再用javacc生成解析代码好点，还是直接用javacc生成解析代码好点
<qiao> madper: 你家主人是女的？
<Pudge> 是的
<qiao> iMadper: 你给它加些自动回复么。。。
<Pudge> 他需要用到编译原理里面的词法语法分析，才能加
<Pudge> 正好，他也去学学，然后告诉我是怎么回事
<iMadper> qiao: 一点点. 
<iMadper> qiao: 比如, 有人问 有人吗, 它就会回复.
<Pudge> 有人吗
<madper> Pudge: 请直接描述问题!
<iMadper> qiao: 一点简单的perl.
<Pudge> 尼玛
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<iMadper> qiao: 很简陋, 总共连写带调试, 花了30min
<iMadper> qiao: 要不要贡献点儿perl代码?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 戴尔M5010无法安装ubuntu11 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421210 用的是wubi，重启后出现了红色页面，接着黑屏，并且电脑上飞快的显示数据，一行接着一行不停。安装无法进行。请知道的同学帮一个忙。好想尝试一下这个系统，没有想到第一步就吃憋。 统计信息:  …
<noctuorare> 啊，請教一下vim的一個問題。我在用TagmaTask管理TODO的注釋，注意到裹面是用vimgrep找的。正則是'/\<\(FIXME\|TODO\|NOTE\|XXX\|COMBAK\)\>'
<t3h_msn> noctuorare: n.
<noctuorare> 但是這個有個奇怪的問題，如果是找沒有打開的文件，像;; TODO: 這樣的都能被匹配，如果是打開了的，用vimgrep ''/\<\(FIXME\|TODO\|NOTE\|XXX\|COMBAK\)\>' %會出錯
<noctuorare> 說找不到。
<skraito> hi all anyone wanna join ##0x71 whitehat hackers team
<skraito> http://0x71.org
<^k^> skraito ... ⇪ Journey To Everlasting Life » Journey To Everlastng Life
<skraito> for published code
<noctuorare> 這個算廣告嗎？哈哈哈
<noctuorare> t3h_msn: 你也是用這個的？
<t3h_msn> noctuorare: 我级别不够 用 n.
<noctuorare> t3h_msn: 用n？
<noctuorare> nano？
<t3h_msn> vi
<noctuorare> t3h_msn: ……
<noctuorare> iMadper: 爲什麼他的都是Perl……
<t3h_msn> ...
<t3h_msn> perl shell...
<noctuorare> 沒有辦法，手動改正則了。
<t3h_msn> noctuorare: 他很厉害。对unix事务很熟悉了
<noctuorare> t3h_msn: 他不是拿那些script把我們當肉機吧？
<t3h_msn> noctuorare: 呵呵
<noctuorare> t3h_msn: 小生初來乍到的，有搞小怕。老師說了，陌生人給的鏈接不要亂點……
<mert> python-powerline-git安装以后打开vim看不到所谓的statusline。有人用过poweline么？
<t3h_msn> noctuorare: ...什么老师
<noctuorare> t3h_msn: 嗯，學校老師要求注意網絡安全什麼的～
<t3h_msn> noctuorare: 你叫他不要注意安全什么的。叫他给你分析一下网络不安全是因什么代码引起的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nano.save文件是什么东西，是怎么产生的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421214 如题。。。麻烦大牛解答下 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoaina521 — 2013-04-18 20:54
 * leyle 如何使用大屏幕，比如23寸的1920x1080的屏幕
<leyle> 比如这样， 太但疼了 太多空白 http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/13/0418/h_1366290239_9496903_76cdb907dd.png
<Pudge> 使用tilting
<_andy> 有人不
<^k^> _andy, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<_andy> 怎么都不说哈啊
<hi900> 电脑新装的12.04，无线网络连不上，有没有人可以帮帮忙啊？
<madper> hi900: 请直接描述问题!
<lucky_> iMadper: 那个dropbox我装了，怎么用不了呢？
<hi900> 之前在network connections里面有设置无线网络，也上去了，结果网上回家再上是网络连接的图标消失了
<hi900> 没有办法上网了
<_andy> 这个irc是不是都可以看到别人的ip地址
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • GNOME 3.8 新的Classic Mode http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421218 GNOME 3.8已经进入testing了，今天升级试用了一下，最明显的变化是增加了类似于GNOME 2 的 Classic Mode。 安装方法。升级到gnome 3.8后，安装gnome-shell-extensions，重新登录，在gdm的登录选项里选择Gnome 统计信息: 发表于  …
<_andy> ？
<FrankLv> "PSRPTTradeForNick_20130416170419.tmp" lv.youngcan@db.com <PSRPTTradeForNick_20130416170419.tmp
<lucky_> 有人知道dropbox怎么用吗？
<FrankLv> oops
<t3h_msn> lucky_: 你想怎么用
<FrankLv> sendmail发附件用uuencode后的tmp文件 还能decode么？
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 我打不开唉
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 提示要用超级用户身份运行
<t3h_msn> lucky_: 你用什么系统
<lucky_> ubuntu12。04lts
<t3h_msn> lucky_: dropbox目录有权限马
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 不知道唉。从来没用过这东西，就知道打开要输入密码授权，输完密码后，认证到窗口没有了，然后就什么都没发生
<bluek> 毛片在google上面搜什么啊，以前好像是一个什么单词，忘记了
<MeaCu1pa> porn
<t3h_msn> lucky_: 那是网络硬盘，不知道你想怎么用
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 上传文件在上面啊
<stock-cn> iMadper: 在吗
<stock-cn> iMadper: 现在手机翻墙比电脑翻墙方法多
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我手机上用openvpn到处是安卓的服务器配置文件
<stock-cn> iMadper: debian上用openvpn我看网上教程都看不懂
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • lib wirter里的表格怎么删除空行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421220 未命名 2.odt 见附件，每个格子都有一个空行，怎么删除？ 即使拷到calc，也不好搞。 查找 试过，altserach 试过，木用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-04-18 21:40
<lucky_> t3h_msn: 好吧，我承认我不会用这个，你能教我怎么卸载这个吗？
<lucky_> 求一款强大到截图软件
<t3h_msn> sudo aptitude purge dropbox
<lucky_> t3h_msn: sudo： aptitude：找不到命令
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> lucky_: stock-cn: 在写毕业设计. 有事情先问别人吧. 
<lucky_> iMadper: 嗯
<stock-cn> iMadper: 好的，你终于要毕业了
<iMadper> stock-cn: lol~
<stock-cn> 谁知道gtalk视频聊天和google+的环聊有什么区别吗
<iMadper> lucky_: 截图软件, import
<iMadper> lucky_: shutter
<icesword> 问个问题
<icesword> #windows 是官方频道吗？
<icesword> 有人吗
<madper> icesword: 请直接描述问题!
<^k^> icesword, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<icesword> 什么乱七八糟
 * Thina jumps
<Thina> Hi, everyone!
<frozen2013> http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/24921 有什么办法去更新进度条 pyside python 求助。
<^k^> frozen2013 ⇪ t: [SOLVED] QWidget::repaint: Recursive repaint detected | Qt Project forums | Qt Project
<frozen2013> use a signal-slot connection 对方说这样，我不是很明白。
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 求助 wubi装12.04出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421223 出现这个错误 could not retrieve the required disk image files 装11.04的时候没有出现这个情况，换12,04就装不了了， 我也不知道是怎么回事，怎么解决？我是win7 32位的系统 求大神帮助！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chuang …
<Thina> ^k^ 有U盘的话 就用U盘吧
<Thina> wubi以后版本关闭了
<Pudge> 关的好，不然还真当ubuntu是windows下一个软件了。。
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<Lavande> 有没有啥主机推荐的？放个人博客，流量很小
<Lavande> 一直用的衡天，发现现在很不稳定，受不了
<skraito> anyone wanna join ##0x71
<skraito> whitehat hackers team
<alpha080> 。。。
<koko_zk> 为什么emacs 安装了 auto-complete 后看不见光标了呢 （白色背景可以看见，但是黑色的就不行了） 
<alpha080> skraito: 破网站，都打不开
<skraito> i cant understand chinese
<skraito> english can ma ?
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • L2TP的VPN怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421225 12.04 LTS，可以在“网络连接管理”中，设置PPTP的VPN，工作正常。 但是试图建立L2TP的VPN时，发现无法设置，似乎网络连接只能设置PPTP型的VPN？ 哪位指点一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2013-04-18 22:43
<wanghengguang> 我的破电脑阿阿阿 阿a
<dk_2013> 怎么用信号槽更新 pyside 的进度条啊。python求助
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<maplebeats> lainme, 囡囡
 * maplebeats 晚上好
<Pudge> tes
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<Hamsten> ^k^:你是bot吗?
<lainme> maplebeats: 晚上好
<maplebeats> lainme, 求香港通行证
<maplebeats> lainme, 求电影票
<maplebeats> 555555555555555555555555
<NotMe> 来这里问了
<NotMe> 如果我想在网页上，排上几十个即时视频窗口，同时直播。数据量会不会很大？
<NotMe> 德国大肠不在额
<NotMe> 美国大肠你认为呢
<NotMe> 这里谁懂网页即时视频的
<NotMe> knownbad, 懂么
<knownbad> ?
<NotMe> 我要1排即时视频，有好几十个的，数据量会不会很大
<knownbad> 当然会很大。
<knownbad> 看你视频质量。
<knownbad> 但流量最高也就到你的宽带上限。
<NotMe> 额，议会几十个席位的，要怎么才有现场效果。不发言的以头像显示，有议员发言时才显示即时视频。
<knownbad> 你若爬墙的话就看你的Proxy或是VPN了。
<NotMe> 如果酱紫，不知道从连接到出图像会不会有延迟额。就是说某个议员起来说话，得等很久才可以
<knownbad> 若有Multicast就可以省些但不普片。
<NotMe> multicast 是啥，多cast?
<NotMe> 啥是 cast 额，这方面我是菜鸟
<knownbad> 你这个问题得看你的要求。
<knownbad> 看预算和要求。
<NotMe> 我要求就是，一个议员起来发言，可以视频和声音
<Pudge> google hungout 不就行了？
<NotMe> Pudge, 我自己要搞的。
<knownbad> 那很难。
<Pudge> 哦，为啥，有现成的不用
<Pudge> 你可以试试google xmpp api
<NotMe> Pudge, 我也想过自己不搞系统，直接在 G+里弄，但是没办法表决额
<knownbad> 基本上你单一的服务器加上连线极有可能卡。
<Pudge> google hungout就是通过这个实现的，开源的，文档也很好，我试过
<knownbad> 你得分散你的频宽要求。
<NotMe> Pudge, 是多个视频同时输入输出么?
<Pudge> 恩
<Pudge> 但是，取决于你在什么样的网络环境下视频会议
<knownbad> 另一个选择就是用别人的。
<Pudge> 一般视频会议，像素不要太高，不会卡
<knownbad> 用Skype。
<Pudge> 最主要是声音
<knownbad> 只国内不适合。
<Pudge> skype也不错，但是多人会议好像收费
<NotMe> 如果一个人单个上传视讯上服务器，多个人接收，就是同一时间只有一个上传视频。
<NotMe> 保持连接，但不传输数据应该可以的吧。
<NotMe> 如果每次都连接以此，可能延迟不能忍受额
<Pudge> 什么样的网络环境？
<Pudge> 国内？国外？
<Pudge> 还是国内到国外
<Pudge> 或者只是公司内部网络
<NotMe> 互联网
<NotMe> 国内服务器
<NotMe> 国内访客
<knownbad> QQ
<Pudge> ..
<NotMe> QQ不能表决额
<Pudge> 什么表决？
<knownbad> 就看你的内容能不能过关了。
<Pudge> 需要提供表决功能？还是公司表决用什么视频解决方案
<knownbad> 你的问题得架个问站。
<NotMe> Pudge,  我是想要一个议会环境，实时辩论，最好是可以所有议员都有实时视频，如果数据量大，每次一个议员上传视频，所有议员接收，就是不知道是否需要每次都连接一次，是否延迟太严重。
<knownbad> 如果是事后表决的话可以其他方式。
<NotMe> Pudge, 如果单就这样， g+ 的环聊可以解决， 但是 议案需要表决吧， G+ 做不了了额
<Pudge> 不要重新连，不然不够互动
<NotMe> knownbad, 你是说 g+的环聊可以G+外内嵌的形式?
<knownbad> 你得看看API
<Pudge> 实时辩论的话中间不好有断开的吧
<NotMe> Pudge, 就是这个问题额。
<knownbad> 借用别人的架构可能有某方面的代价。
<Pudge> g+直接嵌入到自己的网页里面就行了
<NotMe> 额
<Pudge> 自己网页+表决功能
<NotMe> 额
<Pudge> https://developers.google.com/+/hangouts/button
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: Hangout Button - Google+ Hangouts API — Google Developers
<knownbad> 你还得辨认投票的单一性。
<NotMe> 还有主持秩序的议长额，我见识过议会到底啥样的。总不能没有一个秩序的维护，让那些议员乱说一通吧
<Pudge> 那是你网页里面的策略，
<Pudge> 基本的视频功能用hangout足够了
<knownbad> 国内能用吗？
<Pudge> 能吧。。
<knownbad> 强烈怀疑他那网页一上了就被封了
<Pudge> 嘿嘿，最好先自己测试一下
<NotMe> 掉了
<NotMe> knownbad, 美国选举时要不要对身份的
<NotMe> 怎么解决重复投票的问题的
<NotMe> 单一性这个我一直没想到有啥好办法。因为中国游戏的小号太多。我怕选举时某些人想推某一类人当议员，会有一大堆小号去选。
<NotMe> 不知道啥时候掉的
<knownbad> 忘了，我只用通信投票的。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 用 ip 判断是否重复投票应该可以吧，中国人的小号太多了，啥都有小号
<knownbad> 用IP和某种的登录确认？
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> ip和机器的uid?
<knownbad> G+?
<NotMe> g+也有小号额
<NotMe> 中国人啥都有小号的
<NotMe> 貌似客户端要获得 uid 浏览器做不到额
<NotMe> 不是uid，就是获得机器的id，忘了叫啥名
<NotMe> 额不对，应该是 mac 地址
<NotMe> 浏览器没有获得mac地址 javascript
<gebjgd> NotMe, 贱猫
<NotMe> 忘了是什么了，就是能唯一判断机器的，或网卡的标识，应该是 mac 地址吧
<NotMe> 怎么
<NotMe> gebjgd, 有啥办法可以避免投票，有人利用小号来投额
<gebjgd> NotMe, 小号也是号
<gebjgd> NotMe, 记录投票的ip
<NotMe> 就是可以就算他用小号也能判断他是一个人
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> ip，断线再连也是边额，不保险
<NotMe> 不过也是一个阻碍，投一次就要重连一次。如果浏览器可以获得 mac 的地址应该更安全。他就得拼命换机器来投了
<NotMe> 但貌似，浏览器的 js 不让这么做，我忘了是什么id可以唯一标识一台机器，以前查过，js不给找这个的
<gebjgd> NotMe, ip地址基本不变的
<NotMe> 现在不知道变不变了，以前64k猫的，每次都变
<NotMe> 还是有问题，ip协议这些不懂，貌似看某个文章，经过代理服务器，服务器得到的ip就不是客户端的ip了
<knownbad> NAT后面的客户得考虑下。  单一的IP确认不一定适合。
<NotMe> nat是啥
<NotMe> knownbad, 美国联邦的法律或政策，如果和州的相冲突或违背，怎么办
<NotMe> knownbad, 例如美国奥巴马通过的医保和某个州的类似的冲突，怎么办。按那个来实行
<knownbad> 蛤？
<knownbad> 得由司法来解决，可能得由最高法院释宪。
<knownbad> 这次的健保法就是个例子。
<knownbad> 联邦的管辖权是有受到司法的监督。
<NotMe> 没理解我的意思。每个州的法律都不同，这个没问题，但是联邦制定的法律和州的冲突。
<knownbad> 是的。
<piggybox> 联邦法有更高优先级，如果两边冲突的话
<NotMe> 额，貌似有点明白了
<knownbad> 哦，得看那类的冲突？
<NotMe> 就是说，以奥巴马通过的医保，如果某个州有自己类似的医保，也得按奥巴马的那个了？
<NotMe> 不是很容易就冲突么？
<knownbad> 如果是类似的法律通常是联邦法在州法之上但也有可能挑战联邦法。
<knownbad> 所以由最高法院来释宪。
<knownbad> 经由法院就是挑战联邦法。
<NotMe> 额，联邦有权制定死刑的吗？因为好像美国州与州不同，如果万一联邦通过一个保留死刑的，不是有些州会很痛苦？
<knownbad> 同理，联邦也可能挑战州法。
<knownbad> 这个极少，反而相反的居多。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 谢了，长知识了，又可以去 g+ 和人侃了
<NotMe> 呵呵
<knownbad> 比较可能是州法有死刑但可能因为某种的原因被告上法庭而失效。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 基本上，美国的法律得有比较周全的考量要不容易被挑战而失效。
<knownbad> 联邦和州间的关系比较像是互相监督。
<knownbad> 州不希望联邦管太多，而联邦则不让州乱来。
<knownbad> 最好的例子就是民权法案。
<knownbad> 应该是说最突显的例子，并不一定是最好。。。呵呵
<NotMe> 我觉得中国应该以省为单位的联邦。当然与美国的联邦不同，美国是有历史原因，而中国我觉得国土太大，各地方的民情，风俗不一样。
<NotMe> 额，我也得睡睡了。
<NotMe> 熬不住了
<knownbad> 美国内战也由此而起。
<knownbad> 中国是适合联邦制度。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 不洗屁眼吗？
<NotMe> 我熬不住了。刚刚洗过了。还是干洗
<knownbad> 特别行政区就是联邦。
<knownbad> 看权利如何划分而已。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 应该说权利和义务如何划分。
<NotMe> 如果中国民主，台湾作为一个州，如你还是曾经的湾湾人，会怎么想
<knownbad> 不会只有权利而已。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 天下没有白吃的午餐。
<NotMe> 这个我倒没想过。我想的很简单的额。
<knownbad> 这看是否公平的民主。
<NotMe> 我想的很简单，就是联邦，但我不知道该怎么划权力义务。
<NotMe> 呵呵
<knownbad> 要不，中国自己也说是民主啊。
<knownbad> 但谁信呢？
<NotMe> 其实在宪法中，中国确实是民主。
<piggybox> -_-
<NotMe> 不过中国事实上没宪法
<NotMe> 我说的不一定对，中国是假民主之名，以资本主义为手段，行封建制度。
<NotMe> 现在中国基本是集所有制度为一身
<piggybox> 集权统治阶层在内部自上而下主动实行民主只有郡主立宪这个例子，你觉得某党有多少可能？
<knownbad> 最简单的就是当政军分离。
<knownbad> 不分离就不是民主。
<NotMe> 中国是不民主啊。
<NotMe> 宪法除了序言，没有一处提共产党，有一处提了社会主义，有一条大意是推翻社会主义什么什么的
<NotMe> 如果说宪法序言只是介绍说中国如何成立，不算宪法正文的话。
<knownbad> 共产党并不可怕，可怕的后面的武力。
<NotMe> 共产党可不是当然执政的额
<NotMe> 我也是这么认为，不过也有说洗脑厉害的
<piggybox> 它连学俄罗斯那也搞搞假民主的勇气也没有
<NotMe> 中国几千年的朝代更替，除了两朝是外族入侵，大多都是农民造反，然后造反头做皇帝，连老毛也是这个模式，只是带了个共产主义的帽子，基本就是依靠农民造反，推翻前朝，国民朝。
<knownbad> 台湾也有过黑暗时期，同理也是背后的武力搞鬼。
<NotMe> 但奇怪的是三年自然灾害，死了那么多人，本该反了，但是不反。
<NotMe> 或许还是受共党的迷惑，十年文革，总该醒了吧
<NotMe> 还是不反
<piggybox> 毛的光环太厉害
<knownbad> 早期的执政也类似现时的中国，只要国民党说了算数。
<piggybox> 台湾不是到李登辉时代才开始转变的么
<NotMe> 八几年倒是造反了一次，过后经济改革救了共党一命
<knownbad> 不是，是共产党的愚民政策。
<knownbad> 洗脑就是愚民。
<NotMe> 我觉得是因为武力不对称，不像以前拿起锄头镰刀就可以造反，现在热兵器时代，不管用了
<knownbad> 其实李登辉是个日本人，他自己说想当日本人的。
<NotMe> 是额，我觉得两方面都有作用
<knownbad> 中国应该吸收李登辉的。
<knownbad> 要不早统一了。
<piggybox> 李显然本来就是国民党登陆后加入的，政治嗅觉超好的人物
<NotMe> 不说了，睡一下，过会要送儿子了
<knownbad> Good night.
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 前几天，我的公猫自己给自己口活，还勃起了
<NotMe> 886
<knownbad> 你也需要吧？
<piggybox> 囧
<abinez> gfrog: G哇
<abinez> momo
<abinez> 在哇
<^k^>  05:15
<alpha080> getpocket.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Pocket (Formerly Read It Later) (@ getpocket.com)
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-19
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 安装好之后更新重启后。。输入法没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421649 刚安装好时输入法正常，提示要更新，安装之后重启就没有了。。。 状态栏无图标，按ctrl+空格也无法调出。。。 dash里的键盘输入法按死都无法调出来。。。 另外，ubuntu软件中心 …
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<tryit> 从一个字符串中一行一行读取文本有现成的函数吗?
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<skraito> any chinese
<skraito> wanna join our hackers team
<skraito> whitehat hackers team
<skraito> ##0x71
<skraito> come join us
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez 早
<huntxu> skraito: .別開小窗
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌公布2013年第一季度财报 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421738 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=73047&fromuid=36714 谷歌公司报告，截止至2013年3月31日的第一季度，其综合收入为139.7亿美元；相比2012年，有31%的提升。谷歌所报告的广告营收和GAAP（公认会 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于安装笔记本nvidia显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421739 大家有笔记本且独立显卡是nvidia的有没有成功安装nvidia的显卡驱动呢？我的显卡是GT520M。之前我折腾了几天都不行，百度,google都查遍了，都找不到解决方法,后来问我朋友，发现他也试过安装nvidia …
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone wanna join ##0x71 whitehat hackers team
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<skraito> http://0x71.org
<^k^> skraito ... ⇪ Journey To Everlasting Life » Journey To Everlastng Life
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 极点五笔命令： ibus-daemon -dr ，有什么作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421741 live usb 启动后，安装了极点五笔。 输入命令： ibus-daemon -dr ，输入法图标是显示出来了。 再设置了极点五笔输入（图1）。 但是，按ctrl+空格键，就是调不出五笔输入法。不知什么原因？ …
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<skraito> what gfrog
<skraito> :p
<qiao> iMadper: zao
 * cherrot slaps iMadper ... papapa
<palomino|working> 哦，当众啪啪啪
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<imtxc> cherrot: iMadper 我好像看到了什么
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃昨儿进村儿了？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<imtxc> gfrog, 乃好
<imtxc> freeflying, 乃好
<freeflying> gfrog: 进村一会儿就撤了
<freeflying> imtxc: 侬好
<imtxc> palomino|working, 乃好
 * palomino|working 戳 imtxc 
<gfrog> imtxc: 奶好，乃才好。
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨晚买菜车到货了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，替我拍壕基铛了木？
<imtxc> iMadper, 其实,你为什么不学 alvin_rxg 和你的 bot 人机合一讷
<freeflying> gfrog: 必须的
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃竟然真入菜车。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 喜欢听带响的
<imtxc> cherrot, momo
<imtxc> cherrot, 这两天乃怎么有空来
<freeflying> gfrog: 不然买啥啊
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying 菜车是多少钱的, 昨天我一同学买了个 500 的折叠,才 6 寸的轮胎, 那怎么骑啊^
<gfrog> freeflying: 公路啊。
 * imtxc momo palomino|working 
<gfrog> imtxc: 6寸是多大？
<gfrog> imtxc: 15cm？ 还没巴掌大？
<imtxc> gfrog, kindle 屏幕
<imtxc> gfrog, 跟巴掌差不多....
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying http://item.jd.com/222360.html 就这个
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【A-bike6寸折叠自行车】正品A-bike smart 530 Silver 6寸折叠自行车折叠车银白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> gfrog, 这种车算菜车不
<gfrog> imtxc:  卖萌专车么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • live usb 进程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421745 live usb 启动后，进入ubutu系统。 在没有打开任何程序的情况下。 输入命令：ps -ef 问题： 1.共有多少条进程？ 2.每条进程的程序是什么？ 3.每条进程所属的用户是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-19 10:50
<imtxc> gfrog, ... 不知道啊  我很好奇这车骑上能跑讷
<stardiviner> 有没有办法把WebQQ在Linux下桌面化啊?除了Prism这种方法还有其他办法么?
 * gfrog 尼玛，这个渣leader没治了，真想炒了丫的。
<woju> ubuntu下管理安卓手机用什么？
 * imtxc 每天 pkill chrome 两次
<gfrog> imtxc: 山寨的abike啊，用不了几天就坏了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 丫不是说正品么
<gfrog> imtxc: 正品山寨
<imtxc> ....
 * xlau 
<xlau> 有人吗？
<madper> xlau: 请直接描述问题!
<^k^> xlau, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<xlau> 怎么创建一个频道啊，我创建提示我没登录？
<xlau> 有人能帮帮我吗？
<xlau> 我菜鸟，刚刚玩irc
<imtxc> xlau: 进一个没人的频道
<imtxc> xlau: 那个频道就是你的
<xlau> 我懂你的意思，但是退出来那个频道就没有了，我想建一个永久的
<gfrog> xlau: 注册，然后呼叫ChanServ入驻
<imtxc> xlau: 把 ChanServ 加进去
<xlau> ok,明白了，3Q
 * gfrog 渣神竟然好几天没来了。
<xlau> 我还是提示我没有登录啊，是不是要这个频道只有我一个人的时候才能操作啊
<xlau> 只有我一个人的时候，把ChanServ 注册进去，还是提示我没有登录啊？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 移动硬盘安装ubuntu12.10启动提示：ata_id[277]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421747 大家好，我是新手，我在家里安装了ubuntu12.10到移动硬盘里面，我家的电脑是华硕的，装的32位win8.刚安装好ubuntu12.10到移动硬盘的时候，我把移动硬盘插到我单位的电脑 …
<chengshiding> hi
<chengshiding> 好
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<imtxc> iOpera, 早
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 你用 ii 的这个 bot 很好用嘛... 配合那个素材, 说个 qq, 或者需要的特征, 把相关的信息打出来...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • /boot空间不足，卸载旧版本后，Ubuntu启动不了，求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421748 我是win7和Ubuntu12.04双系统，由于Ubuntu升级后，经常提示/boot空间不足，就按照这里的操作（http://cn.nixonli.com/index.php/ubuntu/63-ubuntu-boot）1-3步，删除了旧版本的，但重启后进入gr …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫又不上班了？
<iOpera> imtxc: 啥ii的？
<iOpera> 这 skraito 谁啊。还发广告？
<imtxc> iOpera, 昨天酷帕给了我点好素材让我学习写脚本
<iOpera> 啥脚本？
<imtxc> iOpera, http://dpaste.com/1062749/
<iOpera> nnnd 居然用zsh写东西。好丑陋的嘛
<iOpera> 10行之内的，才用shell呢
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> iOpera,   nnnd 居然用zsh写东西。好丑陋的嘛  Fw MeaCulpa 
<iOpera> 发啥。他自己都知道丑陋。只是骗你这小白的。lol
<roylez> imtxc: 神又在忽悠人，你知道是忽悠谁么
<imtxc> ...
 * imtxc 好人讷
 * imtxc 好人呢? 这个频道还有好人不
<palomino|working> ...要发卡?
 * imtxc 发卡 momo palomino|working 
<iOpera> 18m的才忽悠人嘛
<palomino|working> = =
<iMadper> ! momo imt
<madper> imt: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iMadper> ! momo imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iMadper> ! momo iOpera 
<madper> iOpera: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iOpera> 这死bot，就这一句？
<iMadper> iOpera: 还会好多呢. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 很gaoji的bot
<palomino|working> ! slap iOpera 
<iMadper> ! momo palomino|working 
<madper> palomino|working: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iyzsong> ...
<palomino|working> 要制裁主席脚本
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本屏幕再12.04下无法再调亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421750 笔记本型号为联想昭阳k49 具体问题是，屏幕亮度最大值达不到在win7下的屏幕亮度最大值。 不论是在系统中设置调亮，还是使用笔记本自带fn键组合调亮，都是这样。也就是说，亮度是可以调 …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 被发现了
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> nice
<iMadper> ....
<imtxc> madper, 弱爆了
<imtxc> madper, 爆了
<imtxc> madper, 了
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<gfrog> iOpera: 渣神
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃咋菜来捏。
<imtxc> nice roylez 
<iOpera> 说的啥话。嘎嘛
 * gfrog 尼玛，跑调跑河南去了。
<roylez> gfrog: 基？哇！
<iOpera> 。。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * gfrog 粗门。桑班
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<iOpera> 这嘎嘛变性了。
<roylez> gfrog: 比我还懒
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西我昨天写slides写到夜里三点啊。。
<iOpera> 赖嘎嘛
<iOpera> 说人话
<btcchina> 为什么我进了一个频道，里面没有戴帽子的？
<iOpera> ● git pull
<iOpera> Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '204.232.175.90' to the list of known hosts.
<iOpera> 为啥有这奇怪的一行
<roylez> gfrog: 那是你没效率
<roylez> gfrog: 上班时间做不完，活该晚上受罪...
<iOpera> roylez: 上面的知道？
<roylez> iOpera: 知道啥
<iOpera> roylez: 你不是经常深夜开会吗。
<iOpera> 啥客户端？看不到上面几行
<roylez> iOpera: ..
<iOpera> Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '204.232.175.90' to the list of known hosts
<imtxc> iOpera, 那不是 github 的 ip 么
<iOpera> 那为什么突然要提示这句？
<iOpera> 又不是新系统，才安装。之前可没看到。
<iOpera> 也不是新仓库
<roylez> iOpera: github换ip了？
<iOpera> 。。不会吧
<roylez> iOpera: 我几天前就看到了
<imtxc> 难道是以前用的另外一个 ip?
<iOpera> 。
<roylez> iOpera: 渣神
<iOpera> 说不定真的？
<iOpera> 破乐乐，这么大的事情，你咋不说。lol
<tiao> 有没有碰到过某个人，邀请你加入##0x71频道，自称是whitehat hackers team
<roylez> tiao: 也收到了
<iOpera> tiao: 不就是下面那个 skraito 嘛
<roylez> tiao: 这人就在这频道里
<tiao> 他是什么来头
<roylez> 起码是 spam 
<imtxc> spam ++
<iOpera> 要是烦，就屏蔽
<bcao> 有啊
<roylez> 恩，这哥们可能是个bot
<bcao> 他自己写了一些代码，不过很小白
<bcao> 不是bot
<bcao> 除非人工智能太牛逼额
<roylez> 谁没事不停的给人私信啊
<bcao> 你问他什么他都会回答啊
<bcao> 你去他的官方网站看看，也确实有待吗
<bcao> 代码
<roylez> 你问讯飞语点，他也什么都答的，还会卖萌
<iOpera> roylez: 你还玩这
<IsoaSFlus> 我也被邀请了
<iOpera> 给大爷说一个笑话。是不
<roylez> iOpera: 上闹钟查天气比较方便
<IsoaSFlus> 不是bot
<bcao> 你去他建立的channel 看看，就知道他不是人工只能了
<iOpera> 天气不一直显示的嘛
<bcao> 我和他聊了会
<iOpera> 闹钟没试过
<IsoaSFlus> 我和他对话了，很明显，不是
<roylez> iOpera: 费电
<roylez> IsoaSFlus: 上他那个网页看了下，居然在用 hotmail。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 大部分是国人的说
 * imtxc 太弱了， spam 都不邀请我
<IsoaSFlus> spam是什么
<IsoaSFlus> …
<roylez> IsoaSFlus: 午餐肉
<IsoaSFlus> 果然
<imtxc> iMadper: ping
<IsoaSFlus> 你耍吧
<roylez> IsoaSFlus: http://jandan.net/2013/04/18/sumo-wrestlers.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 日本相扑手的幕后生活
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 最好别看
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 不然你的午餐肉就白吃了。
<IsoaSFlus> 哈？
<IsoaSFlus> 我妈吃过午餐肉的说
<IsoaSFlus> 我没吃过…打错了
<IsoaSFlus> 午餐在学校食堂吃的π_π
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，spam到底是什么啊
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 火腿罐头
<IsoaSFlus> 你们别调戏我了…
<IsoaSFlus> 到底是，啥
<IsoaSFlus> 不鸟你们了…睡觉
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<jzmer> de mortuis nihil nisi bonum 婊子死了之后都升天了 —— http://cn.nytimes.com/article/china/2013/04/19/cc19lulingzi/
<^k^> jzmer ... ⇪ 好女孩去了天堂 - 纽约时报中文网 国际纵览
<jzmer> 她做出了什么贡献值得obama的提及？
<ofan> jzmer: 你有病么
<jzmer> ofan: prove it
<iMadper> jzmer: 矿难者名单, 在米国也是一一被读出来的. 
<iMadper> jzmer: 只有中国才是出了事情之后, 不抢救, 直接掩埋伤者的. 
<jzmer> 看来，做人要死得恰到时机，还真不那么容易。
<iOpera> obama能认识谁，还不是读稿子
<jzmer> 而且要死对地方
<iOpera> 死对地方+
<imtxc> iMadper: 豆瓣fm 居然连192kbps 都没得，有至少320 的在线的音乐么？
<jzmer> 在正确的时间，正确的地点死者，为英雄
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是六维下载. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你可以去chinahdtv
<jzmer> 于是，这个婊子就这样成了英雄了
<iMadper> jzmer: 为什么要骂她?
<imtxc> iMadper: 下载的话有pt80和杂碎，要在线的
<tiao> 随便骂人不太好
<iMadper> jzmer: 你有病
<jzmer> iMadper: 你们当初骂王千源可没人管
<iMadper> jzmer: 谁? 不认识.
<iOpera> 难道有私人恩怨？ lol
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 给大家推荐一款Object Browser数据库开发辅助工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421753 1.是一个 All IN ONE 的综合性开发工具。 Object Browser将Oracle的开发，管理，维护等各项功能集成一体，只要启动Object Browser，就能完成所有工作. 2.是一个对象还原工具. Object Browser直接访问 …
<imtxc> 什么情况?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道. jzmer 素质太低了
<imtxc> jzmer, 一个陌生女孩儿 你骂她干嘛....
<iMadper> imtxc: 殉难者. 好歹有点儿同情吧/
<ofan> GNUdog: 出来k人了
<fivesheep> ofan: yo
<fivesheep> ofan: 找到工作没
<imtxc> ...
<ofan> fivesheep: 没..
<ofan> fivesheep: 最近都没找
<imtxc> jzmer, 你是在什么地方看到这个 irc 的呢?
<fivesheep> ofan: 形势大好啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 抓紧点
<imtxc> iMadper, 还是弄清楚最近这些人的来源比较靠谱儿~
<ofan> fivesheep: 怎么说？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 想找个op给ban了他
<ofan> fivesheep: 感觉我这地理位置不行
<ofan> 最近也没啥动力
<iMadper> imtxc: 还说我骂过王千源, 我支持西藏独立的, 怎么会骂王千源.
<imtxc> iMadper, .......
<iMadper> imtxc: 完全不知道这东西有没有逻辑. 
<imtxc> 搞不懂哇..
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 不合则分, 支持支持
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近新人太多, 记不住哪个是sb, 哪个不是了. 我得写个扩展, 给不同的人做个标记. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有些人直接贴上sb的标签就行了. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 次欧....
<imtxc> adam8157, 每天打听一次豪当当有什么好东西了
<adam8157> imtxc: 路由器和timbuk2收到了
<imtxc> freeflying, 对啊, 忘了 timbuk2 了
<iMadper> adam8157: 都要了. 一会儿给你地址, 你直接寄过来就行了~
<imtxc> adam8157, 这么快? 不是要一个月么
 * adam8157 timbuk2终于到手 被海关坑了两个周... cc gfrog roylez 
<imtxc> adam8157, 发图啊
<imtxc> adam8157, 开箱啊
<imtxc> adam8157, 天津坑么?
<roylez> adam8157: 才两周，算屁
 * adam8157 路由器是netgear 双频600M带USB的
<roylez> adam8157: 毫蛋
<onlylove> 靠，网件的……为啥不买linksys
<imtxc> onlylove, 别人送他的 炫耀讷
<iMadper> 别人给的.
<onlylove> 难道自己买只能买友讯？
<imtxc> iMadper, 赶紧写个智能的插件吧, 自动过滤炫耀内容
<roylez> 用 netgear 的都是loser...
<iMadper> onlylove: netgear公司给你个路由, 你能跟人家说, 我看不上你们公司的, 给我换 linksys~!
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接 /ignore adam
<roylez> iMadper: 给我换 tplink ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 表示用不起netgear
<imtxc> iMadper, 给我换水星
 * ofan 继续看龙珠
<onlylove> roylez: 为啥用netgear是loser
<iMadper> roylez: onlylove: imtxc: .... 
<roylez> onlylove: 因为有人在这里炫耀
<gfrog> roylez: 算是免费贡献的。按理俺不需要写这玩意。
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
 * IsoaSFlus 壕无人性
<onlylove> 嗯过滤炫耀的，mba mbp thinkpad danabook alienware ……要过滤好多
<roylez> onlylove: thinkpad不算吧，这么垃圾的货色 ...
<IsoaSFlus> …
<onlylove> roylez: T W X
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 用tplink的默默走过
<imtxc> onlylove, TF15  timbuk2
<IsoaSFlus> tf15
<IsoaSFlus> 壕
<onlylove> palomino|working: 其实稍微多花一点点就可以买d-link了
<mjkr> 有没有翻墙用的shell账户推荐？
<iMadper> mjkr: cjb.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<imtxc> palomino|working, 为什么不节约点买 Fast 呢
<mjkr> iMadper: dns polluted
<palomino|working> ... imtxc 
<onlylove> imtxc: fast不好用
<palomino|working> 没听过这牌子... imtxc 
 * imtxc fast 用户路过
<palomino|working> 只用过tenda tplink netgear..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 迅捷
 * imtxc 用不起高端 tenda 品牌
<mjkr> iMadper: try drill shell.cjb.net from within prc
<onlylove> 用过的最好的是友讯……
<mjkr> dig's ok as well
 * IsoaSFlus 为什么一个路由器而已,你们却可以如此蛋疼
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 路由器, 一定要买稳定的. 
 * iMadper 你们都不说巴法罗的路由器....
<onlylove> mjkr: connect with ip ,do not connect with domain name
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper 有必要这么讲究么，我觉得我家的tp还可以…
<imtxc> iMadper, ignore 巴络法
<iMadper> imtxc: 99买的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 巨稳定.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 据说tp的时间长了wpa2的密码自己就没了
<mjkr> onlylove and iMadper does the service has an irc room somewhere, so that i could "meet" with their ops?
 * imtxc 以上都是需要过滤的炫耀关键字
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 说明你太年轻了. 
<mjkr> 什么是“巴络法”？
<^k^> : define:“巴络法”？ http://g.cn 巴法络HD-LB2TU3.0-A1】 360BUY京东商城(360BUY.COM)提供巴法络HD- LB2TU3.0-A1正品行货，全国价格最低，并包括BUFFALOHD-LB2TU3.0-A1移动 硬盘 ...
<iMadper> mjkr: no idea. 
<imtxc> 什么是"炫耀"
<mjkr> 就是 buffalo 嘛……
<iMadper> mjkr: why you need talk to the ops?
<^k^> : define:"炫耀" http://g.cn 基本信息炫耀【拼音】xuàn yào 【英译】 bright;shining；bravery；show off；peacock, prick up oneself, flaunt, display, parade，splurge, trot out基本解释一：1.光耀的 ...
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:我果然图样了
<imtxc> 什么是"当当"
<^k^> : define:"当当" http://g.cn 全球领先的综合性网上购物中心。超过100万种商品在线热销！图书、音像、母婴、美 妆、家居、数码3C、服装、鞋包等几十大类，正品行货，低至2折，700多城市货到 ...
<mjkr> iMadper: i will not apply for any shell service that comes without an active community
<maivel> 什么是 "恽"
<imtxc> 什么是"壕"
<onlylove> iMadper: 少个助动词，嗯，need后面要接to或者动词ing形式
<mjkr> iMadper: say, unixcentre
 * gfrog 求带走啊。 adam8157 freeflying roylez MeaCulpa 
<iMadper> onlylove: :-)
<mjkr> define:"求带走"
 * imtxc 上面一行 gfrog 求带走啊。 adam8157 freeflying roylez MeaCulpa  是炫耀有好工作的关键字
<^k^> : define:"恽" http://g.cn “恽”字的基本信息： 添至备忘录. 惲. yùn. ㄩㄣˋ. 忄,部外 ... 恽. 惲yùn. 〈形〉. 敦厚[ honest and sincere]. 恽,重厚也。——《说文·心部》. 词性变化. ◎ 恽. 惲Yùn. 〈名〉. 姓 ...
<gfrog> 。。。
<iMadper> ............................
<maivel> 什么是"氅"
<^k^> : define:"壕" http://g.cn 基本解释：. 壕 háo 护城河：城壕。 沟：壕沟。壕堑。战壕。防空壕。沟满壕平。 笔画数： 17； 部首：土； 笔顺编号：12141251451353334 详细解释：. 壕 háo 【名】 (形声。
<mjkr> 什么是"求带走"
<^k^> : define:"求带走" http://g.cn 求带走. 只看楼主. 收藏. 回复. heart淡忘壹切. 回复. 我也说一句. F啊安. 一直被无视， 从未被重视，楼楼，你好，我是阿安。 带上@_______蓝吉. 回复 收起回复. 我也说 ...
<mjkr> 反应不够快
<imtxc> 12141251451353334，正品行货，低至2折
<mjkr> buffalo的硬盘有什么好的？
<IsoaSFlus> kk这么智能了？
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是“卖萌”
<^k^> : define:“卖萌” http://g.cn 网络用语。原本是ACG界词汇“萌”的引申词汇，即“刻意显示自身的萌”，后来在网络上 意义又有所延伸。...
<maivel> 什么是“节操”
<^k^> : define:“节操” http://g.cn 气节操守，是做人的标准，是检验灵魂的试金石。具有高尚节操者，诚信无欺， 见义勇为，甚至舍生取义。他们能做到：“富贵不淫，贫贱不移，威武不屈”。 无节操者， 见利 ...
<mjkr> 什么是"绿茶婊"
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是“kk酱”
<onlylove> 你们又开始玩kk了
<imtxc> 什么是"IsoaSFlus"
<^k^> : define:"IsoaSFlus" http://g.cn Isoflux is a world leader in commercializing innovative surface engineering technology. We develop customized inorganic coatings and plasma surface ...
<mjkr> 什么是“绿茶婊”
<^k^> : define:“绿茶婊” http://g.cn 偏见与两性，再到绿茶婊. 来源： 陈潮涯的日志. （别回复lz了让这个事儿淡了吧好人 一生平安。。。） 我从小就自诩为一个女权主义者。在我六七岁的时候，作为深受祖国 ...
<^k^> : define:"绿茶婊" http://g.cn 偏见与两性，再到绿茶婊. 来源： 陈潮涯的日志. （别回复lz了让这个事儿淡了吧好人 一生平安。。。） 我从小就自诩为一个女权主义者。在我六七岁的时候，作为深受祖国 ...
<iOpera> ？
<mjkr> 这个反应尤其慢
<mjkr> 什么是“余分闰位”
<^k^> : define:“余分闰位” http://g.cn 余分闰位. 基本解释：. 1.谓非正统。 词语分开解释：. 余分: 1.指地球环绕太阳运行一周 的实际时间与纪年时间相比所馀的零头数。 2.谓非正统。 3.馀留部分。 闰位: 1.
<helloword> 什么是^k^
<^k^> : define:^k^ http://g.cn 《Ｋ》，是名為「GoRA」的七名作家團體原著、動畫公司GoHands制作的原創電視動畫 。2012年10月4日開始播放。海外Animax Asia與日本零時差同步播出，另外會剪裁 ...
<mjkr> g.cn是干什么的？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn *FROM* g.cn)
<cherrot> ^k^, 升级了呀
<helloword> 什么是fuck
<mjkr> geek 你我他她它 什么
<^k^> : define:fuck http://g.cn Fuck是个很古老的英語字彙，是著名的脏话，意思是性交，與北京话的“肏”(cào)、 河南话的“尻”(kāo)，閩南語的“幹”、四川话的“日”、粵語的“屌”(diǎo)以及潮汕话的“ ...
<mjkr> geek 你我是他她它 什么
<helloword> 什么是他妈的
<IsoaSFlus> wtf
<IsoaSFlus> I'm a world leader 233
<IsoaSFlus> 你們！别调戏我家的kk了！kk俺の嫁！
<mjkr> 什么是什么
<^k^> : define:什么 http://g.cn [edit] Pronoun. 什麼 (traditional, jyutping sam6 mo1, simplified 什么). what ... 什麼 (traditional, Pinyin shénme or shéme, simplified 什么)). (interrogative) what ...
<mjkr> IsoaSFlus: 我记得kk不是你的bot
<freeflying> gfrog: 公路买不起
<mjkr> 什么是什么事什么是什么事
<helloword> define linux
<gfrog> freeflying: 切，谁信
<IsoaSFlus> 我喜欢kk酱不行么
<^k^> : define:什么事什么是什么事 http://g.cn 瞭解Microsoft 帳戶何以是Windows Live ID 的新名稱以及如何使用一個帳戶來登入 Microsoft 服務。
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是kk酱我喜欢你
<mjkr> 这就完全无厘头了
<mjkr> 我什么是"m$"
<helloword> 什么是linux
<^k^> : define:linux http://g.cn 严格来讲，术语Linux只表示操作系统内核本身，但通常采用Linux内核来表达该意思 。Linux则常用来指基于Linux内核的完整操作系统，包括GUI组件和许多其他实用 ...
<mjkr> 究竟什么是"m$"
<helloword> 什么是鸡巴
<^k^> : define:kk酱我喜欢你 http://g.cn Gicheeeeee__ 10-22. 3. 没有也，KK我喜欢你… ... 6. 不会有一个诺君我喜欢你吧吧 ？ 宅居丿7酱 · Euler 10-12. 2 .... 亲爱的和酱酱通过我的申请。 LBC4ever 8-29. 6 ...
<^k^> : define:鸡巴 http://g.cn 2011年5月27日 ... 臺灣(閩南)話粗話ji-bai由於字音與雞巴(ji-ba)相近，不留意會以為只是方言發音的 差別。事實並非如此，ji-ba應該是指男性的生殖器；ji-bai則是指女性 ...
<IsoaSFlus> 喂！
<mjkr> 原来jiba与jibai是有区别的
<helloword> ...
<IsoaSFlus> helloworld!我要和你决斗！man to man!
<abinez> WOW
<mjkr> 可是，什么是“决斗”
<abinez> 一上来就有决斗大戏
<abinez> 对打啊
<mjkr> 什么是"jibai"
<IsoaSFlus> kk俺の嫁
<helloword> 什么是教育
<^k^> : define:"jibai" http://g.cn LOL! It means Women's Vagina in a Chinese Dialet - Hokkien. Are you a Singaporean? But it can also be spelt Chee-Bye. Our good old friend here ...
<abinez> 拼个你死我活的e
<mjkr> 什么是"kk俺の嫁"
<abinez> ？？？
<^k^> : define:"kk俺の嫁" http://g.cn The latest from ぼやへ2号又はどくへ (@donghae_hrgr2). 毒舌ドンへのついほー用 アカ。まずは@donghae_hrgrをフォローしてな??kk 俺の嫁♡kk→@DH_MK_LOVE.
<mjkr> 什么是"俺の嫁"
<^k^> : define:"俺の嫁" http://g.cn 俺の嫁（おれのよめ）とは主に男性が理想的な女性（2次元のキャラクターを含む）に対し て発する言葉で、主にアニメや漫画、テレビゲームなどのファンの間で、また商業の場 ...
<helloword> 什么是教育
<^k^> : define:教育 http://g.cn 教育，通常有廣義和狹義兩種概念。廣義的教育泛指一切傳播和學習人類文明成果— —各種知識、技能和社會生活經驗，以促進個體社會化和社會個性化的社會實踐 ...
<mjkr> IsoaSFlus, my soulmate!
<iOpera> mjkr: 别玩了。nnnnd
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 我才不和你搅基
<mjkr> "•可主动分析IRC上某段时间每个人的发言情况，比如发言频率，语气，情绪等等"
<mjkr> 这三条有没有例子？
<ofan> 什么是什么
<maivel> 北京天气
<mjkr> 你们把tx都吓跑了
<IsoaSFlus> _
<maivel> ^k^: 北京天气
<^k^> : define:什么 http://g.cn [edit] Pronoun. 什麼 (traditional, jyutping sam6 mo1, simplified 什么). what ... 什麼 (traditional, Pinyin shénme or shéme, simplified 什么)). (interrogative) what ...
<mjkr> 我记得以前还可以在^k^上运行 ruby的script
<mjkr> 那应该是1.9的时候2.0刚出来
<hooluwa> how could i toggle fcitx-input-method on emacs, when
<hooluwa> 	  my system language set to english, do you know?
<mjkr> fcitx has gtk support right? and your emacs?
<hooluwa> mjkr: my emacs what?
<mjkr> is your emacs built with gtk/gtk3 support/
<hooluwa> mjkr: actually, you can speak chinese.
<hooluwa> mjkr: emacs 24
<mjkr> so, is it you that built your own emacs or it is just that you are on somebody else's pkg?
<hooluwa> mjkr: ubuntu 12.04, ppa
<freeflying> gfrog: 随便个公路都要5k以上吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃还差这5k软妹币？
<mjkr> hooluwa: run a ldd on your emacs and see if its linked to gtk
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的公路花了多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 1000多
<mjkr> if it does then check if you have fcitx's gtk2/gtk3 immodule
<freeflying> gfrog: 忽悠吧
<gfrog> iOpera: 神乃这个显示头像的主意真好
<mjkr> if you wanna stick to xim its your own fault
<gfrog> iOpera: 但是对马甲肿么办？ ln几个头像文件么？
<skraito> hi i release 0day patch for perl
<gfrog> freeflying: 真木忽悠。
<skraito> and any other language
<iOpera> gfrog: 你真收集全了头像？强大啊
<mjkr> 现在quadro卡挖矿怎么样？
<gfrog> iOpera: 没收全的用？？表示
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的刹车
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么？
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/04/19/perl-0day-patch/
<iOpera> 随便一个卡通头像代替罗
<^k^> skraito ⇪ ti: Journey To Everlasting Life » Perl 0day Patch
<bancage> iOpera: @#!@_$#*(*~^#%+$_@()#*&^~!#%(*%$#(^*~@)#
<iOpera> freeflying: 高手，都是不用刹车的。
<iOpera> 这谁啊。 
<gfrog> iOpera: 那是死飞
<mjkr> 谁是死飞？
<iOpera> gfrog: 急速快递，看了吧
<mjkr> 什么是“死飞”
<iOpera> 那才是高手
<^k^> : define:“死飞” http://g.cn Fixed Gear，与Track Bike（场地自行车）是同类自行车，但骑行地域不限制在体育馆 内，在日本则有古典赌博形式的场地自行车比赛，被称为“竞轮”，在中国被称为“死 ...
<gfrog> iOpera: 那个快递的女朋友叫匪劫了那个？
<iOpera> gfrog: 不是女友。是发快递的，一个中国女孩。
 * gfrog 奇怪KDE竟然会缓存notify的头像，难道只能重启才能刷新？
<gfrog> iOpera: 忘了。记不起来情节。
<hooluwa> mjkr:  ~ ⮀ $ ⮀ldd /usr/bin/emacs |grep gtk
<hooluwa> 	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f92889b1000)
<bancage> iOpera:  @#!@_$#*(*~^#%+$_@()#*&^~!#%(*%$#(^*~@)#
<iOpera> 另起的notify，还缓冲？
<freeflying> gfrog: 我是问你的是啥车
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<iOpera> bancage: ooops
<gfrog> freeflying: 福克斯
<archl> freeflying: flying
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧
<bancage> iOpera: æ­»EE
<gfrog> iOpera: freeflying 就神的头像木出来 http://imagebin.org/254572
 * imtxc 怎么过滤炫富信息啊....
<gfrog> iOpera: 好奇怪啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 真的是福克斯
<iOpera> bancage: http://imagebin.org/254573
<imtxc> gfrog, 求别炫耀哇
<iOpera> freeflying 的头像，，，，真差，一直就这喝酒的？
<iOpera> gfrog: .. 你脚本问题
<archl> bancage: 。。。
<archl> bancage: 斑斑
<mjkr> hooluwa: then your emacs is built with gtk2 support. what about yoru fcitx?
<imtxc> 什么是"傻缺"
<freeflying> iOpera: 我都不知道他从那里来的头像了，这个我很少用
<^k^> : define:"傻缺" http://g.cn 酷客春季独家收集2012年每月杯具视频，直接在优酷搜失败1月、失败2月以此类推， 即可看到最新最搞笑视频.
<mjkr> hooluwa: are you sure your fcitx is built with gtk2 immodule support?
 * archl 默默的摸头。。。
<gfrog> iOpera: 脚本问题？
<iOpera> freeflying: 你一直就这头像，是twi上面的吧。
<gfrog> iOpera: 我觉得像rp问题。
<iOpera> gfrog: 你说我的不出来。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iOpera> 坏嘎嘛啊
<archl> bancage: 摸女孩子的头是不是令人讨厌。
<gfrog> iOpera: 对啊，rp问题啊。
<iOpera> 赖嘎嘛。
<imtxc> iOpera, gfrog 贡献头像包出来..
<hooluwa> mjkr: 中文没问题， 关键是改成英文fcitx用不了了
<iOpera> archl: 男重头，女重腰。
<archl> 什么是“铭”
<bancage> archl: 嗯嗯
<freeflying> iOpera: 换了
<^k^> : define:“铭” http://g.cn 铭是一种刻在器物上用来警戒自己、称述功德的文字，后来成为一种文体。刻在碑上， 放在书案右边用以自警的铭文叫“座右铭”。如刘禹锡的《陋室铭》。刻在石碑上，叙述 ...
<gfrog> iOpera: 真的不像脚本问题，写最简单的kdialog都不出，怀疑kde哪里缓存了头像。
<iOpera> imtxc: 着嘎嘛要。他的估计多。
<iOpera> .. ç ´kde
<mjkr> hooluwa: shift键不行吗？
<imtxc> gfrog, 头像分享一下呗
<gfrog> iOpera: imtxc 木有，我的头像包跟内部同事的混一块儿了，没法给你们。
<archl> iOpera: 腰？
<imtxc> ....... 
<iOpera> archl: 你个老外。这都不懂。
<hooluwa> mjkr: what ever, dosn't work 
<imtxc> archl, 又不是模腰  有什么
<imtxc> archl, 男人头 女人腰啊...
<archl> iOpera: imtxc 真没知道。
<bancage> archl: 老乡，你现在在哪儿了呀 山东吗
<archl> bancage: 还是山东。
<archl> bancage: 风筝会。
<imtxc> archl, ...
<iOpera> imtxc: 估计袋鼠国，妹子都喜欢被摸腰。
<archl> iOpera: 。。。
<archl> iOpera: 是你说的吧。
<bancage> archl: 哦哦 不错～
<iOpera> 破斑斑是山东的？忘记了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双系统下操作ntfs磁盘重启到windows后看不到，是哪里的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421757 考虑到某些特定需要，电脑上同时装了ubuntu 12.04和windows 8，平时都是在ubuntu下使用，但有时候会用到windows，这个时候就需要先把一些文件拷贝到windows的磁盘下。 重启到win …
<imtxc> iOpera, ... archl 羡慕老外
<iOpera> imtxc: 9494
<bancage> iOpera: 破EE是湖南的  没忘记～
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你的话我真看不懂。。。
<iOpera> bancage: 我得罪你了？
<nyfair> 最近朋友在城隍庙的老房子拆迁，分了8M
<imtxc> archl, 意思就是摸男人的头和摸女人的腰, 都是比较有深入含义的动作.
<bancage> iOpera: 可以这么说～
<iOpera> imtxc: 罗杰在装嫩。
<imtxc> M.....
<iOpera> bancage: 啥状况？
<nyfair> 尼玛偶老家在新天地啊，求10M
<imtxc> nyfair, 羡慕你们有房子的北京人儿
<bancage> iOpera: 没状况 你这人原来就招人厌的很
<iOpera> 。。。。妹子不喜欢我好。要喜欢我，都被我收了的。
<iOpera> cfy 居然不在。
<iOpera> 这话题不好说了。
 * imtxc 老家在西北的卖房卖地了啊...
<iOpera> 上海的奴隶们，钱都被房地产圈了的
<Jiaxing> this is a test message
 * gfrog afk
<imtxc> sample
<archl> iOpera: 。。
<archl> ban
<archl> nyfair: 新天体是哪里？
<archl> 什么是 “10M”
<bancage> iOpera: 好吧 还是不骂你了 看在我老乡 archl的份上
<^k^> : define:“10M” http://g.cn 10M線為一條新界專綫小巴路線，由李強企業有限公司營辦，來往慧安園及觀塘（ 仁愛圍）。 1996年：此線投入服務。...
<nyfair> archl: 1kw软妹币
<abinez> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/a-look-inside-the-pi-rack.jpeg
<abinez> 快看
<iOpera> archl: 哟。你面子真大。 hoho
<iOpera> bancage: 和平共处。
<imtxc> abinez, 求赠送
<abinez> imtxc: 拿你家饺子过来交换
<abinez> lol
<onlylove> bancage: banban改名了？
<imtxc> abinez, 你有几个pi
<abinez> imtxc: 1个
<imtxc> abinez, 邮寄来,我请你吃饺子
<abinez> llll
<iOpera> 办卡机
<abinez> 大神你和斑斑和好如粗啦？
<iOpera> abinez: 目前，你这样说话，会招麻烦的。hoho
<abinez> LOL
<wsly> 大家好！
<^k^> wsly, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<onlylove> 什么是T1
<^k^> : define:T1 http://g.cn The first of these was Transmission System 1 (T-1), which Bell Labs introduced in 1962. T-1 greatly increased the number of telephone calls the telephone ...
<imtxc> 什么是TI
<^k^> : define:TI http://g.cn TI is a global semiconductor design & manufacturing company. Innovate with 80000+ analog ICs & embedded processors, software & largest sales/support staff.
<bancage> onlylove: 恩  上回主席给我发代码 跟中毒了似的 一个劲的发  我就换了ID
<wsly> k 你好
<roylez> bancage: ......
<bancage> iOpera: 你卖什么萌啊 还hoho的
<roylez> bancage: 有微信么美女
<nyfair> 话说这个irc频道有福利发么
<imtxc> nyfair, 女神你就是本irc 的福利
<roylez> nyfair: 福利 http://jandan.net/2013/04/18/sumo-wrestlers.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 日本相扑手的幕后生活
<iOpera> Jessica Ban @bancage
<roylez> imtxc: 我是不是发错神马了？
<wsly> 我电脑装了xp 和ubuntu我想把xp备份，备份以后恢复了，ubuntu还能进入系统吗？
<nyfair> roylez: 不不不，只是淫民群众们长姿势了
<roylez> nyfair: 美女有微信么...
<nyfair> wsly: 可
<imtxc> roylez, 不要呼悠我 我不会点开的
<iOpera> wsly: 只恢复分区就是。
<roylez> imtxc: 你已经是基佬，点不点都一样
<imtxc> wsly, ghost 备份的么? 可以
<iOpera> roylez: 微信? 你只是找ons吧。
<roylez> iOpera: 找你妹
<wsly> 是ghost
<iOpera> 让酷胖去了解详情。
<nyfair> roylez: 有企鹅，微信用了三分钟就再也没碰过了
<roylez> .....
 * roylez 下班
<iOpera> 额。不对路。lol
<wsly> 就是xp常用的一建还原那个
<nyfair> 不是屌丝还非要装屌丝用屌丝软件干嘛
<archl> nyfair: 为什么你是美女呐。
<iOpera> wsly: 如果是那，就要重装grub
<bancage> roylez: 这年代 还有没有微信的吗。。。
<iOpera> archl: 没证实的事实。
<onlylove> bancage: 我没有……
<iOpera> bancage: 你也用？
<wsly> 我是用U盘装的linux系统，有grub吗？
<iOpera> 都有
<nyfair> wsly: 不用管这些，windows的那套启动方案也可以引导linux的
<nyfair> wsly: 所以怎么玩都行
<iOpera> 嗯。高不定了，可以找 nyfair 上门协助。
<archl> 面子。
<wsly> 我就是怕xp系统备份恢复了以后，就把我的ubuntu给覆盖了
<iOpera> 当然会盖了
<wsly> 我现在就是双系统
<wsly> 覆盖以后还的重装ubuntu就太麻烦了
<nyfair> iOpera: 好主意，我去雇几个妹抖来做电脑维修业务
<iOpera> wsly: 通常只是盖了启动引导。
<iOpera> nyfair: 那我来当总经理。
<wsly> 我现在都不敢把xp备份了
<wsly> i0pera 如果盖了启动引导能解决吗？
<imtxc> wsly, xp 不是在C盘么
<wsly> 好解决不？
<imtxc> wsly, ghost 备份 恢复 不会有任何问题的
<wsly> 是阿，在c盘
<nyfair> wsly: 你需要linux启动盘或windows pe之类的东西
<onlylove> 说起来啥叫钓丝软件
<imtxc> wsly, 直接备份 恢复 不会有问题
<iOpera> wsly: 你这种引导都不清楚的，适合使用虚拟机跑xp。这样就不需要经常重装系统了。
<wsly> 我都有，可是那些装了以后我还得升级呀，安装软件阿，要弄好久
<wsly> 虚拟机卡得要死
<onlylove> 只要分区没有被覆盖，一切好办
<iOpera> 没可能卡的。
<wsly> 我的xp在c盘，ubuntu在D盘
<iOpera> 比实体机都跑得快。
<onlylove> wubi？
<onlylove> 太恐怖……不知道怎么办
<iOpera> 。。真可能是wubi哦
<nyfair> 为什么你们建议人家在linux里面的虚拟机里装xp，而不是反过来？
<onlylove> wubi是体验用的，直接装物理机上吧
<nyfair> ^k^: wubi是什么
<wsly> xp在C盘  ubuntu在 D盘应该没有问题把
<clfs> 我觉得。。看你想怎么玩了。。
<iOpera> xp做宿主机？可靠？ nyfair 你这是害人哦。
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为吧，xp是32bit的，可能识别不了大内存，linux有pae
<onlylove> iOpera: xp还凑合吧……很多atm什么的在用
<clfs> 额。。现在pae都木有了吧？现在的电脑。
<cleamoon> 刚才没电了……
<iOpera> 那是，经常蓝屏重装。好玩。 onlylove
<wsly> 你们现在都用的是linux系统吧？
<onlylove> iOpera: 唉？我自己的机器从来没蓝过
<nyfair> 我win8用到现在都没出过问题，archlinux三天两头更新出问题
<clfs> linux + wine。
<nyfair> 比稳定，我就呵呵了
<iOpera> 用多了。自然会出。
<wsly> 我的linux系统也很稳定
<iOpera> 说明你不适合洗发水嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: arch是给爱折腾的人用的，ee哪种要用server版的
<IsoaSFlus> 我用win8的第一天就出问题了
<wsly> xp什么广告啊，多的很
<onlylove> 机器一开始上电，然后就几年不关不重启
<onlylove> 直接到退役
<iOpera> wsly: 稳定的系统，才能做宿主机。自己判断。
<wsly> 94
<bancage> iOpera: æ­»EE
<iOpera> 。。 banban 又咋了？
<onlylove> 说起来我用xp的时候也不少，其实主要是我用的msdn的，各种蓝屏的大都是××花园什么的
<iOpera> banban 真无聊。
<wsly> 你们有用backtrack5的吗？
<onlylove> bancage: 咋变死ee了，不是破ee么
<nyfair> xp你现在看起来确实不好嘛，但是和xp同期的linux呢？
<iOpera> nnnnnnd 妹子总有几天不舒服。乱咬人。
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，ping我下
<onlylove> 同期的linux一点不差……
<iOpera> ping gfrog
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃头像还是木出来。。。
 * gfrog 继续找原因。
<onlylove> rhel和debian在多少server上跑多少年了
<iOpera> 你的破脚本啊。
<doa> 求助大家一个问题，读取进程启动时间的问题 http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_107165
<^k^> doa ⇪ ti: linux 2.6内核怎么获取进程的时间？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<wsly> 我就是喜欢在终端下那种感觉
<onlylove> 嗯，还有suse
<onlylove> xp现在看只是难看了点而已
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广东工业大学报到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421760 统计信息: 发表于 由 muscle1990 — 2013-04-19 15:38
<iOpera> gfrog: 你不会是大小写不分吧。
<gfrog> iOpera: 不是，确实是kde木有刷新cache
<gfrog> iOpera: 正在查怎么刷新
<wsly> 不过用xp看A片倒是挺方便的，嘿嘿～
<onlylove> 你有去应聘鉴黄师没……wsly
<wsly> linux系统下装不了快播
<wsly> 开个玩笑而已
<onlylove> 蓝光的片子用快播看能行么，得多快的下载速度
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是ure
<^k^> : define:ure http://g.cn U're 日系輕熟甜美系名媛love (NICE Claup姊妹牌). 2235 likes · 30 talking about this.
<wsly> 有谁把linux系统装上快播了没？
<onlylove> linux下面有快播插件，自己去论坛搜索
<IsoaSFlus> …
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<wsly> 真的吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么查到这么诡异的东东
<nyfair> wsly: 要快播干嘛，有a站b站
<wsly> 是阿是啊
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<wsly> nyfair 你要吗？
<bancage> iO
<IsoaSFlus> ab站上多了人会坏掉的
<gfrog> test
<bancage> iOpera: 嗯嗯 破EE
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<nyfair> wsly: 拿来
<bancage> iOpera: 每天骂你一顿 心情无比愉快～
<wsly> onlylove 有快播的插件就可以了吗？
<yazi> hello
<IsoaSFlus> ure是什么意思,有人知道么
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: a站文区才是业界良心啊，比什么网易养猪场腾讯新浪之流有涵养多了
<^k^> yazi, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<onlylove> wsly: 有那么个东西而已
<yazi> 有人懂post请求https之类的吗？
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair：a站没号
<wsly> httP://WWW.26uUu.com 把大写改成小写就可以了
<Pudge> 呵呵，网站名啥时候还区分大小写了
<nyfair> 太弱了，看我来发一个
<nyfair> www.hashdb.com
<wsly> 应该要区分吧
<Pudge> 直说是爱情动作小片网站么，大家都爱的
<yazi> 我想模拟post请求从各网站获取信息，想抓个post包，有什么工具？https的post请求
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34368
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian 7.0(wheezy)定于5月5日发布 
<Pudge> 你试试www.baidu.com 和WWW.BAIDU.COM，有区别？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<onlylove> 马上要出新的stable了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34367
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想正在协商收购IBM x86服务器业务
 * IsoaSFlus 你们这群绅士
<onlylove> IBM的x86再被联想收购，以后只能买惠普的渣渣了
<Pudge> debian？日常不都是滚动版么，新stable版发布不如ubuntu这么被人关注啊
<nyfair> 至于么，随便想个绅士英文单词，然后www.***.xxx就行了
<onlylove> 因为debian大都跑server
<wsly> 呵呵～   还真没有区别
<onlylove> 我说金山怎么老是拿着IBM说事，原来快被收购了
<gfrog> test
<Pudge> IBM被联想收了这么多年了，还是感觉IBM不想跟联想扯上关系似的， 弄得跟收回香港一样，真蛋疼
<^k^> gfrog, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，ping我下。
<^k^> gfrog: .. ..
<wsly> nyfair www.hashdb.com{"success":false,"errormsg":"Internal Error... Please reload this page."}
<yazi> ^k^, 你会抓取post包吗？
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 这货是机器人
<wsly> nyfair www.hashdb.com{"success":false,"errormsg":"Internal Error... Please reload this page."}
<wsly> nyfair 这是什么意思？
<wsly> 打不开
<onlylove> 要知道……联想已经把thinkpad砸了
<onlylove> IBM不想自己的xsystem也被砸掉
<yazi> --
<wsly> 你忽悠我英文不好阿
<IsoaSFlus> 胡说，kk才不是机器人，明明是可爱的b~o~t~
<yazi> ^k^, 这个是机器人？
<onlylove> bot和机器人有区别么
<nyfair> 好
<wsly> k 可能就是机器人
<nyfair> bot burden of time
<IsoaSFlus> 机器人和可爱的bot有区别
<yazi> Pudge, 你不是机器人吧
<yazi> Pudge, 你会抓取post包吗
<Pudge> yazi，点点点. ㍨
<onlylove> 什么是 "post包"
<^k^> : define:"post包" http://g.cn post包. 2012-06-18 20:55:26. POST /pls/wwwxk/xk.login HTTP/1.1. Accept: application/x-ms-application, image/jpeg, application/xaml+xml, image/gif, ...
<yazi> onlylove, https有get和post包啊
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是卖萌
<^k^> : define:卖萌 http://g.cn 网络用语。原本是ACG界词汇“萌”的引申词汇，即“刻意显示自身的萌”，后来在网络上 意义又有所延伸。...
<onlylove> 抓包……tcpdump或者wireshark了
<wsly> 有谁知道liunx系统下好玩的游戏不？
<yazi> onlylove, wireshark刚才让我删了
<onlylove> 数独
<iOpera> http://www.koncent.jp/?pid=11766509 赶紧找买的地方。
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ Line(ライン) - KONCENT [コンセント] オフィシャル SHOP
<nyfair> 什么是不做死就不会死
<yazi> onlylove, wireshark能抓取https包？能看发送的数据吗？
<onlylove> yazi: 抓包没问题，看数据有问题
<yazi> onlylove, 抓下来看不了有什么用啊
<onlylove> yazi: https啊，随便就让你看了？
<onlylove> 如果那样和http有啥区别
<yazi> onlylove, 可以直接把看不了的包再用c++发出去吗？
<onlylove> 那不是我的事情
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得你在研究某墙
<yazi> onlylove, 你能帮我看看这个网站，能抓取数据吗？
<yazi> onlylove, https://testapi.lmaxtrader.com/ 用户名wuyazio，密码XXDXXC91
<onlylove> yazi: 我在单位，有防火墙，这些活干不来
<yazi> onlylove, 哦
<onlylove> yazi: 还有，以后用户名和密码什么的尽量私聊
<yazi> onlylove, 哦
<tryit> yazi, 高手……
<yazi> onlylove, 是个外汇网站，账户时模拟账户，里面没钱
<onlylove> iOpera: 下面不是有个购物车样的图标么……
<yazi> onlylove, 就是想获取实时的价格信息
<yazi> tryit, 你会吗？
<doa> 求解答啊，http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_107165
<^k^> doa ⇪ ti: linux 2.6内核怎么获取进程的时间？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<nyfair> time?
<tryit> yazi, 简单的用wireshark，麻烦的用tcpdump，更麻烦的用libpcap
<onlylove> yazi: 最简单的办法，做个路由，在router上抓包，但是……加密包怎么处理
<onlylove> pcap都出来了
<tryit> onlylove, :-)
<iOpera> onlylove: 又不是每个网站都是一样的购买途径。。
<yazi> tryit, libpcap可以吗？
<onlylove> 其实很多抓包软件的
<tryit> yazi, 这是个抓包的库，tcpdump就是用的它
<onlylove> iOpera: 那神就好好学岛国语
<yazi> tryit, 貌似很高端啊
<onlylove> 不过那东西看起来挺好玩
<IsoaSFlus> …
<yazi> tryit, 我发的那个网站你登陆没，看看可行性怎么样
<yazi> try
<iOpera> onlylove: nnnd 你翻译出来吧。
<iOpera> 看来都精通日语
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> iOpera: 你还是用google翻译吧，我看不懂，我只认识购物车的图片
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<tryit> yazi, 编码中，不好意思
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<yazi> tryit, 哦
<wsly> bye
<yazi> iphone上那个irc聊天软件好用？
<iOpera> 没好用的
<jaalto> madper: I saw your message in sync.in. Yes, they picked it up 2013-04-12 Friday, thanks to your phone call. But nothing has happened since. I've been trying to contact through web chat to ask what is happening there.
<yazi>  啊
<onlylove> http://sh.sina.com.cn/citylink/jk/t_xa/2013-04-19/1019197418.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 员工剃秃奖 女的也必须剃头_新浪上海_新浪网
<onlylove> 我可以说这公司有病么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • U盘不能挂载， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421763 新买u盘，windows下能用，在ubuntu12.04下不能挂载， ~$ dmesg|tail [25554.382463] sd 19:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00 [25554.382958] sd 19:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present [25554.382961] sd 19:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [25554.387095 …
<iOpera> onlylove: 这是领导被老婆捉奸后的政策。
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<iMadper> jaalto: ok.
<iMadper> jz
<iMadper> bancage: banban?
<iMadper> imtxc: mu4e 可以直接图文并茂, 直接看pdf之类的. 
<tryit> 现在越发感觉到K&R是本好书了……
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<mert> whoami
<bancage> iMadper: hi
<mk3548208> .clear
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 启动inode.desktop弹出终端里显示 Open log file failed http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421764 但是能够正常联网，能不能让terminal不弹出，好不容易给inode换了个好看的图标的说～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainy.mayday — 2013-04-19 16:38
<Pudge_> test
<^k^> Pudge_, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<lucky_> hello
<^k^> lucky_, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<lucky_> 我用pidgin连不上去irc谁知道是怎么回事吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 提是啥？
<iMadper> bancage: ee怎么惹到你了？～
<iMadper> lucky_: 怎么个连不上？
<lucky_> iMadper: 把那个贴图到网站发给我一下子
<iMadper> imtxc: mu4e 赞呀！
<iMadper> lucky_: imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<lucky_> iMadper: 下面一直是可用，正在链接
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦，那你给我看一下你帐号怎么设置的吧～
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<lucky1> iMadper: 现在可以了
<iMadper> lucky1: :-)
 * iMadper 求水产养殖论文范例.
<lucky_> iMadper: 你这次给我的贴图网站和上次那个不一样唉
<iMadper> 忘了上次给你的什么网站了。。。 lucky_
<iMadper> lucky1: 上次你用的那个我从来不用的， 因该不是我给你的。 
<lucky1> imtxc: 上次是你给我的？
<lucky1> iMadper: 那个dropbox怎么用啊？我怎么打不开呢？
<iMadper> lucky1: 怎么会呢？网页打不开吗？
<lucky1> iMadper: 客户端打不开唉
<iMadper> lucky1: 客户端，提示什么？
<iMadper> lucky1: 或者你直接用amazon提供的网页版本？
<iMadper> lucky1: 有5g空间的
<lucky1> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/254580不喜欢网页版本的，不方便
<iMadper> lucky1: 你直接输入你的密码就好嘛～
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的公路车几钿
<Aoy_c> c
<lucky1> iMadper: 输完密码之后什么都没发生唉
<iMadper> lucky1: tray里面没有个小图标吗？
<lucky1> iMadper: 有啊，打开还是刚刚那个对话框
<iMadper> lucky1: 或者你可以用ubuntu one。 就是ubuntu自带的云服务。挺好的。
<lucky1> iMadper: 那你先教我把这个卸载了吧
<iMadper> lucky1: 你怎么安装的？
<lucky1> 软件中心
<iMadper> lucky1: 那你去软件中心找到他， 就可以点卸载了～
<lucky1> iMadper: 我是不是很笨啊
<iMadper> lucky1: 不不不，你的dropbox不能用， 一定又是ubuntu的bug。 cc freeflying 
<lucky1> iMadper: 自由飞翔？
<iMadper> lucky1: 不， 要叫 “侯总”
<freeflying> iMadper: nonsense, how come a bitch sw's problem belong to ubuntu
<lucky1> iMadper: soga
<iMadper> freeflying: lol～
<lucky1> iMadper: 我到雷鸟打开怎么是英文的了？
<iMadper> lucky1: 雷鸟？
<iMadper> lucky1: 啥东西？ 那个鸟邮件客户端？
<lucky1> iMadper: thunderbird
<lucky1> 对
<iMadper> lucky1: 英文就英文吧， 不影响使用的。
<iMadper> lucky1: 我安装一个， 看看有没有改语言的地方。
<lucky1> iMadper: 不需要吧
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome和unity不兼容?求助!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421772 ubuntu12.04中安装gnome-shell后,电脑不能锁定屏幕,锁定以后就没办法恢复了,鼠标能响应,Ctrl+Alt+F1~F6能够进入. 只能重启Xorg了. 求助求助,弄了好久都没解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 leon0820 — 2013-04-19 17:30
<lucky1> iMadper: 这个我谷歌吧
<iMadper> lucky1: 恩， 好。
<iMadper> lucky1: 你先执行 locale， 看看是不是都是中文。 
<lucky1> iMadper: 你把那个贴文本的网站发给我
<Pudge_> 我操今天irc怎么老掉线
<iMadper> lucky1: /topic里面有。  你在irc里面直接输入  /topic  能得到很多信息。
<iMadper> lucky1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/  
<iMadper> Pudge_: irc = Infiniti Re-connect Chat
<Pudge_> 真蛋疼
<Pudge_> 隔会就掉了
<Pudge_> 刚才那个谁要改thunderbird界面的，在preference 里面，general 选项卡，config editor
<Pudge_> 里面搜general.user.local 改成中文
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<bancage> iMadper: 你找水产养殖论文做甚
<iMadper> bancage: 写毕业论文。
<nitro_> skraito是誰啊
<bancage> iMadper: 你啥专业啊
<iMadper> bancage: 水产养殖。
<bancage> iMadper: 我去。。。。。
<bancage> iMadper: 哪个学校啊
<iMadper> bancage: 。。。
<yazi> longPollkey that must be submitted in the Request header of all the longPoll calls via the protocol throughout current session.  
<yazi> <yazi> what is it mean
<yazi> 这句是什么意思啊
<yazi> longPollkey that must be submitted in the Request header of all the longPoll calls via the protocol throughout current session.
<iMadper> huntxu: 在吃: 汕头牛肉汤米线
<iMadper> huntxu: 还有: 鼠壳果
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421775 12.04.2的ubuntu ，启动项安装在/下，没有自动添加启动项，我手动添加的，进了登陆界面以后整个画面错位，屏幕左面大概1/3位移到显示器右面，并且输入密码以后就只剩下桌面背景和鼠标了，按ctrl alt t  …
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席好~
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是早上好
<^k^> : define:早上好 http://g.cn 2011年4月17日 ... 在Yahoo! 新聞香港上閱讀我們專欄三文治的「寧講早安，不講早上好」。 二〇一〇年 十二月二十三日，聖誕書展開幕禮，港府教育局副局長陳維安用 ...
<IsoaSFlus> kk又在卖萌了呢
<xtT> 还有什么好玩的频道吗？
<xtT> 中文频道或者是英文频道
<IsoaSFlus> 有啊
<IsoaSFlus> #hentai
<xtT> 晕，，是你刚弄的吧
<IsoaSFlus> 不是我刚弄的
<IsoaSFlus> 你进#ubuntu吧，那儿人多
<xtT> 那个是中文的吗？
<IsoaSFlus> e文的
<xtT> 还有啥频道没，各方面的都行
<IsoaSFlus> 中文频道我怀疑整个freenode就我们这个频道中国人最多了
<xtT> 呵呵，这个freenode也是全世界人最多的吧
<IsoaSFlus> 应该是
<xtT> 我用邮箱注册了一个nickname后，我还可以改成别的吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 不清楚，我写作业去了，88
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • mentohust http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421777 不是配置文件 是64位的mentohust软件包，登陆锐捷用的 很小，50k左右，就放上来吧mentohust_64bit.7z 统计信息: 发表于 由 b33e — 2013-04-19 18:22
<mao_> 在学校，看着amule中搜出来的满满的动作片，可下载速度一直为0的怎么破，有链接不能下，有种关键时刻竟然软了的郁闷，请教大神了。
<Pudge> 把你的id改成xi_就能下载了
<nitro_> 你沒有highid吧
<mao_> 校园网 低id
<mao_> Pudge:请教一下，你说的id是要改常规——昵称里的内容吗？
<iMadper> mao_: 直接迅雷离线.
<Pudge> ..im just kiding
<mao_> iMadper: 可以说的稍微再清楚点吗，迅雷离线听过，没用过。
<iMadper> mao_: ... 这个... 百度上几万篇的东西... 随便一搜就知道了.
<mao_> Pudge: 好吧，
<nitro_> 校園網大概不能做端口映射吧
<iMadper> http://www.aqee.net/what_is_your_programming_language/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 斯巴达的勇士们，你们的编程语言是什么？ | 外刊IT评论网
<iMadper> 端口映射是必需的. 不过不能自己控制而已.
<Pudge> 找个代理直接上6·park.com，里面各种爱情大片迅雷资源，方便多了，速度满满的
<alvin_rxg> Title: PARK.COM - ELIE HIRSCHFELD, CEO (@ park.com)
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss, eval return: 2013-04-19 19:12:00 +0800
<Pudge> > Time.now
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<^k^> Pudge, eval return: 2013-04-19 19:15:34 +0800
<lucky1> 终于进来了
<lucky1> 我怎么老是掉线呢
<Pudge> 抽风了，我今天也不停的掉
<Pudge> kernel.ubuntu里面的3.8版本内核，能给debian用来内核升级么，有没有人试过
<madper> Pudge: 请直接描述问题!
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 更新后firefox显示不了flash内容了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421778 11.04系统，firefox20，昨天还能看视频，更新后今天发现网页flash内容显示未安装插件了。如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2013-04-19 19:12
<Pudge> 尼玛，我这不是直接描述问题吗！！！
<iMadper> madper: 啥bot
<iMadper> madper: 傻bot!
<iMadper> Pudge: 自己编译一个就可以了
<Pudge> iMadper，我这不是懒么，也不想装一堆开发库，我有洁癖。。
<happyaron> Pudge: 用experimental的吧
<happyaron> Pudge: 两者内核打包上有些区别的
<Pudge> experimental里面也就是3.2
<Pudge> 没更新的了
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙好
<happyaron> Pudge: linux-image-3.7-trunk-amd64 或 linux-image-3.8-trunk-amd64
<happyaron> Pudge: 3.8问题稍多，建议暂时用3.7
<Pudge> 对对对，这个trunk，是什么意思
<Pudge> 我看到了，不敢装
<Pudge> 加了trunk和不加trunk的，区别在哪里
<happyaron> Pudge: 就是跟进上游trunk的发布，而不由debian维护。
<happyaron> Pudge: 3.2出了bug，debian kernel team会写补丁或者backport补丁，trunk的内核这方面的工作就少很多，主要是跟进上游。
<lucky1> 有人知道怎么装osdlyrics的吗？
<Pudge> happyaron，哦， 我看nvidia官方驱动最多只支持到3.4, 那3.8-trunk里面的nvidia闭源驱动，不会有问题吧
<Pudge> happyaron，谢谢啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<happyaron> Pudge: 我用着没啥问题，但我的有optimus所以平时也不会激活nvidia驱动……
<Pudge> happyaron，我也事optimus， 很少用optirun，那我试试
<happyaron> Pudge: 不过我现在觉得如果基本不用optirun，直接用开源驱动就好了。
<iMadper> lucky1: 还没装上?
<StarBrilliant> 我也是 optimus
<StarBrilliant> optimus 用开源驱动太糟蹋
<lucky1> iMadper: yes
<happyaron> StarBrilliant: 没啥糟蹋的啊
<happyaron> StarBrilliant: 反正平时都用不着它……
<lucky1> iMadper: 我除了在软件中心装东西之外，其他软件都不会装
<iMadper> lucky1: 那个应该是ubuntu的包, 打包失误了. 
<Pudge> 我bios里没法关闭独立显卡， 如果直接用开源驱动，又要找办法手动关闭无法使用的独立显卡，不然耗电太快，温度也高，装个bumbee挺方便的，打游戏的时候optirun也挺好
<iMadper> lucky1: sudo apt-get install osdlyrics 报的错误给 happyaron 看看, 看看阿蓉是不是也觉得是打包问题. 
<happyaron> Pudge: bumblebee 支持开源驱动
<lucky1> happyaron: E: 未发现软件包 osdlyrics
<iMadper> lucky1: ... 不是这个....
<happyaron> lucky1: iMadper https://code.google.com/p/osd-lyrics/wiki/Ubuntu
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ ti: Ubuntu - osd-lyrics - Install instruction for Ubuntu users - Download and show lyrics with your favorite media player. - Google Project Hosting 
<happyaron> 貌似没进官方仓库
<Pudge> happyaron，是么，我就是按照wiki上的介绍一步步来的，就是装的闭源驱动，我先装3.8试试，optirun跑不起来我再看怎么弄开源驱动
<iMadper> happyaron: 貌似进去了. 
<happyaron> iMadper: osd-lyrics
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦. 
<happyaron> Pudge: 哦
<happyaron> iMadper: 你让他看看吧
<iMadper> lucky1: sudo apt-get install osd-lyrics
<happyaron> Pudge: 我这里不管开源闭源的驱动，都能成功把n卡切换到D3cold状态
<lucky1> iMadper: 就是刚刚那个结果啊
<happyaron> Pudge: 然后我基本没用过optirun，所以对我其实n卡啥驱动没关系……
<Pudge> happyaron， 什么叫D3cold状态？
<iMadper> lucky1: .. 看来是真的没进去仓库... 上次你问得时候还不是这个错误提示呢...
<iMadper> lucky1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:osd-lyrics/ppa
<Pudge> happyaron，就是关闭状态？rev ff？
<happyaron> Pudge: D0就是全速工作，D3或者D3cold就是差不多关掉了的状态。
<lucky1> iMadper: 嗯，正在看谷歌到教程
<iMadper> lucky1: :-)
<Pudge> 我玩HoN，用optirun流畅很多
<Pudge> happyaron， 通过什么命令看独立显卡状态？ 我只会在lspci里面看rev 值
<happyaron> Pudge: 看/var/log/messages，或者dmesg
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，iso好
<Pudge> 哈哈，好了，谢谢啊
<lucky1> iMadper: 为什么一开始要装那个软件仓库呢？
<Pudge> 装上3.8kernel了，啥问题都没有
<iMadper> lucky1: 哦，那个表示，这个软件还没有进入官方的仓库。
<lucky1> soga
<iMadper> lucky1: 而是在个人维护的仓库里面。
<lucky1> iMadper: 难道我没装个软件都要先看看教程它在不在官方仓库吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: 不， 你可以先直接装， 发现仓库里没有， 再去找教程。
<lucky1> iMadper: 我就是这个意思
<iMadper> lucky1: 如果找不到， 就只能这样了。
<iMadper> lucky1: 你有更新过你的官方仓库嘛？
<lucky1> iMadper: 不知到唉
<iMadper> lucky1: 看看这个吧～ http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Source
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 源列表 - Ubuntu中文
<iMadper> lucky1: 记得选对你的ubuntu版本～
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm能和主机连接共享文件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421779 有两个疑问： 1.都说KVM快，但图形性能不行，主要指什么，是否主要就是虚拟机里看影片不行？ 用用QQ，迅雷还是没问题的，不卡对吗？ 2.虚拟机能否和主机共享文件，因为这个是主要用途，麻 …
<happyaron> Pudge: 别客气。我这里3.8内核有线接了不能用，驱动有点问题。
<happyaron> Pudge: 如果你是intel的有线网卡，建议测试。
<Pudge> happyaron; 我是有线网卡啊，我看看是哪个公司的网卡
<iMadper> $: uname -r  ==>  3.8.3-2-pae
<zyw> 是不是只要论坛里面有新的帖子，那个K就会把帖子的链接给发出来？
<iMadper> 还好我不是intel的网卡。
<happyaron> iMadper: ..
<Pudge> happyaron， 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<iMadper> Pudge: 博通的。
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> iMadper: 你的是啥的
<zyw> 估计K是机器人
<_ethan> 怎么和某一个人说话让大家看到啊，就想 happyaron说的
<iMadper> happyaron: 螃蟹的...屌丝卡... 
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<_ethan> 是手动输入的吗？
<happyaron> _ethan: y
<_ethan> 手动输入那多麻烦啊
<happyaron> _ethan: tab
<Pudge> 我操，早说啊
<_ethan> tab？？怎么用
<happyaron> iMadper: 螃蟹是哪家。。。via？
<Pudge> 我一直全手动输入
<Pudge> 尼玛，坑死了
<_ethan> tab怎么用啊，我不知道
<Pudge> happyaron: 螃蟹事realtek 吧
<iMadper> happyaron: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<Pudge> _ethan: 你输入h，然后按tab
<happyaron> Pudge iMadper 嗯。。。
<_ethan> Pudge, 哦，我明白了
<Pudge> _ethan: 奇迹出现了么
<_ethan> Pudge, 出现了
<_ethan> 但是是逗号，不是冒号啊
<happyaron> _ethan: 没关系的
<Pudge> _ethan: 无所谓了，有这功能不错了
<_ethan> happyaron, 那你怎么是冒号？
<happyaron> _ethan: 不同客户端的区别，有的客户端还可以配置用啥标点
<alpha080> i
<_ethan> happyaron, ok，我明白了。我是xchat
<Pudge> _ethan, 自己改一下
<happyaron>  嗯
<_ethan> 第一用啊，以前也想用，但是进去候发现没人说话，，
<alpha080> 掉线了？
<_ethan> mode
<_ethan> mode button 是干什么的
<alpha080> 用来变身的
<alpha080> 可以变成超级赛亚人
<_ethan> alpha080, 怎么用
<iMadper> alpha080: 怎么用？
<alpha080> _ethan: mode 换成 operator 进入无敌模式
<iMadper> alpha080: 咯；
<_ethan> 哦，那肯定没权限啊
<alpha080> 孩子，你还需要修炼啊
<zxdfgds> ？
<zxdfgds>  /topic
<lucky1> ubuntu左侧到任务栏可以去掉吗？
<madper> ..
<_ethan> 干嘛去掉
<lucky1> _ethan: 用docky就不需要它了
<jusss> hao ka
<Yok> nick好像不能是中文啊
<mk3548208> Yok, 不支持中文
<Pudge_> 好神奇，闭源nvidia驱动居然能在3.8kenel下运行
<jusss> 好卡
<jusss> 网速
<jusss> 今天
<jusss> 现在
<Pudge_> 非常卡，不停的掉线
<jusss> 我也是
<jusss> 这是为什么
<Pudge_> 周末
<jusss> 我们这今天下大雪了，下了整整一天，没停，从早晨8点我知道下雪，到现在晚上8点，貌似一直没停
<yazi> 你们用的xchat吗？
<yazi> 有破解版吗
<yazi> ？
<Phoebe> 好奇怪，
<Phoebe> yazi, 我是用的xchat
<yazi> Phoebe, 破解了？
<Phoebe> 干嘛要破解额，这不是免费的吗
<yazi> Phoebe, 以前用过，一个月后就不能用了，冲装也不行
<Pudge_> 碉堡了，xchat破解版
<Pudge_> 哪里有下载，我也要
<Pudge_> 破解版可以登陆qq吗
<jusss> 。。。
<Phoebe> 我是在ubuntu啊
<yazi> Phoebe, 不是免费的，就一个月啊
<jusss> yazi: 应该是没清理干净
<Phoebe> yazi, 是吗？那我就不知道啊！ubuntu也不是免费的吗？
<yazi> jusss, 清理干净就可以一直用？
<yazi> Phoebe, --
<jusss> yazi: xchat或许在你的系统某个角落里留下了一些东东，只是我的猜测而已，我也不清楚
<yazi> jusss, 这个不用猜，肯定留下了
<Phoebe> yazi，我还以为是开源的
<Pudge_> ubuntu只能试用半年啊，过了半年就提醒你过期了，要升级，升级就不能用，必须重装新版本，继续试用6个月
<jusss> yazi: 你可以搞个叫沙盒的东西好像，看看xchat都干了什么
<jusss> yazi: 我也不会搞那个叫沙盒的东西，只是听说过，:)
<mjkr> 在kvm里面跑xunlei,qq
<Phoebe> Pudge_, 哇擦。。。如何解决～
<mjkr> 太逗了
<yazi> jusss, 这么高端，我的win8系统估计装不了沙盒，今天装个HttpAnalyze，系统接着就崩溃了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim 如何设置自动补全括号和变量名称？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421781 就是输入左括号的时候可以自动补全右括号，输入变量名称的前几个字母后可以自动补全变量名称，还有就是如何设置可以使变量名称的颜色跟一般的正文不一样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IQ127 …
<jusss> Pudge_: 你可以不升级的，我就没升级。。。
<Pudge_> 没法解决啊，只能每年格盘重装，买不起
<jusss> yazi: win8...没见过win8
<lucky1> 我用火狐看天天向上怎么老师卡死呢？
<jusss> Pudge_: ...
<mjkr> 其实最好就是弄两个硬盘，一个windows一个linux但是linux用hyper-v
<jusss> lucky1: 天天向上？是啥东西？跟一柱擎天有关系吗？
<Pudge_> 别看超清版，我4个cpu都带不动flash播放youku上的超清视频
<lucky1> 一柱擎天是什么？
<mjkr> 这样彻底就拜托了桌面之争
<jusss> Pudge_: 4个cpu?是什么？
<Pudge_> jusss: 4个核。
<jusss> lucky1: 你每天早晨醒来会发现某个部位一柱擎天，这也可以叫天天向上吧，lol
<jusss> Pudge_: 什么型号？4核
<Phoebe> mjkr, hyper -v色什么
<Phoebe> 是什么
<Pudge_> jusss: 好吧，再精确点， 2核超线程
<mjkr> 什么是"hyper-v"
<jusss> Pudge_: 不懂。。。
<^k^> : define:"hyper-v" http://g.cn Microsoft Hyper-V Server 2012 is a stand-alone product providing a simplified, reliable, cost-effective and optimized virtualization solution.
<mjkr> ...
<jusss> 什么是"lol"
<endle> 大笑的意思
<endle> 你也可以理解成 league of legends
<Pudge_> i3啊，
<jusss> ^k^: define呀
<jusss> ^k^: 解释呀
<^k^> : define:"lol" http://g.cn 阿璃. 阿卡莉. 亞歷斯塔. 阿姆姆. 艾妮維亞. 安妮. 艾希. 布里茨. 布蘭德. 凱特琳. 卡莎 碧雅. 科加斯. 庫奇. 達瑞斯. 黛安娜. 蒙多醫生. 達瑞文. 伊莉絲. 伊芙琳. 伊澤瑞爾 ...
<Phoebe> lol不是游戏吗？
<roylez_> ^k^: 给我帽子
<jusss> ^k^: 人机合一了？wiiw?
<roylez_> ^k^: define mumbo jumbo
<jusss> roylez_: 你现在每天一柱擎天吗
<roylez_> jusss: 你妹子
<^k^> roylez_: define:mumbo jumbo http://g.cn Mumbo jumbo, or mumbo-jumbo, is an English phrase or expression that denotes a confusing or meaningless subject. It is often used as humorous expression ...
<jusss> roylez_: 我有时一柱擎天
<Phoebe> 我每天都是啊～
<jusss> Phoebe: 那你病了。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 我们这下一天雪了
<Phoebe> jusss, 这是必须的吧，不那个有问题吧
<yazi> 我记得有个叫tenzu的天天在这的，怎么今天没看见额
<jusss> yazi: 教授和女王啪啪去了
<yazi> jusss, 哦
<Phoebe> irssi这个客户端是免费的吗？
<October21> yes
<jusss> Phoebe: 不是，是收费的，很贵
<Pudge_> Phoebe: 要钱啊，linux下有免费的东西吗？
<October21> Phoebe: free 
<Pudge_> Phoebe: 而且命令行软件最贵
<Phoebe> Pudge_, 我是因为 linux免费我才用linux的啊
<October21> Phoebe: use it for free
<Pudge_> Phoebe: 好吧，不跟你开玩笑了。。
<Phoebe> 还有个叫ircii的，
<October21> Phoebe: irc is free
<jusss> 。。。
<Phoebe> Phoebe, 好吧有人欺负信任啊，管理员管这事吗？
<jusss> Phoebe: ircii据说很好
<Phoebe> 欺负新人啊！～
<October21> Phoebe: welcome to linux
<October21> Phoebe: welcome to linux world
<Phoebe> 马上装一个ircii试试
<Pudge_> Phoebe: October21是打广告的，都是这策略
<Phoebe> October21, thank you for your welcome
<Phoebe> :-)
<October21> Phoebe: :)
<jusss> roylez_: 给个内涵图片
<Pudge_> 忠言逆耳，免费无节操
<Pudge_> test
<^k^> Pudge_, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<Phoebe> 怎么命令链接freenode啊
<Pudge> Phoebe: /server irc.freenode.net
<Phoebe> 试过了，ircii是终端方式的，输入中文好像不太方便
<jusss> roylez_: http://www.flickr.com/photos/48674156@N08/4465229223/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 2009年9月,英国首相布朗向天才的数学家、密码学家、计算机科学的创始人艾兰·图灵道歉。当年图灵由于身为同性恋者,被强行“治疗”,在被迫注射大量雌性激素后,不堪屈辱,吃沾染氰化钾的苹果自尽,他死去的桌边还剩下半个苹果,时年41。图灵的粉丝乔布斯把公司取名为苹果, …
<Pudge> Phoebe: 终端一样输入中文啊
<jusss> 原来乔布斯的苹果是这么来的。。。我还以为是牛顿那个苹果。。。
<Phoebe> Pudge, 要设置一通。。。
<Pudge> Phoebe: 不用设置啊，直接就能输入，除非你用垃圾ibus。。
<Phoebe> 那用什么？
<Phoebe> 里面显示中文是乱码
<Pudge> Phoebe: fcitx
<Pudge> Phoebe: 哦，那事我说错了
<Phoebe> 恩，是因为我终端语言没设置成中文
<jusss> Pudge: 为什么要黑ibus
<jusss> 我就感觉ibus很好用呀
<Phoebe> 还是英文好，设置成中文麻烦。。
<Phoebe> 其实我以前也用fcitx，后来换了ibus
<Pudge_> Phoebe: 或者跟我一样，直接开个网页用webchat.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<Phoebe> 怎么离开一个频道
<Pudge_> Phoebe: /leave
<October21> Phoebe: ibus behave bad in awesome so I use English
<Pudge_> 又来了。。
<Pudge_> 。。
<Phoebe> 可以我英文不好，，
<Phoebe> 英文打起来是方便一点。。。
<Phoebe> Pudge, /leave 没用啊～
<October21> Pudge_: what is your irc cient ?
<jusss> October21: 又黑我ibus...
<October21> Pudge_: /windows close
<jusss> October21: 是你termianl或wm配置文件没写好吧
<koko_zk> 用了下fedora18的ibus表示好难用啊
<jusss> Phoebe: 你可以/help
<jusss> Phoebe: 应该是part
<Pudge> October21: 家里用irssi，办公室用webchat。。
<October21> jusss: 你在awesome下用过ibus吗？
<Pudge> 我就是用/leave啊， /quit直接离开server
<jusss> October21: 没用过awesome
<Phoebe> Pudge, 这个东西是不是会暴露自己的IP
<Pudge> 恩，你可以隐藏
<jusss> October21: 但我不认为ibus会在awesome下不能用，
<Phoebe> Pudge, 我用/leave没用
<Pudge> Phoebe: 去freenode找管理员帮你修改
<October21> jusss: 但是在awesome下ibus表现太差啊
<Pudge> Phoebe: 你用的什么软件？
<jusss> October21: 不开wm，即使只开X,ibus也是可以用的
<Phoebe> Pudge, 哦，我错了。是离开了。只不过没关掉。/close就可以关掉他
<Pudge> October21: 虽然ibus却是不咋地，但是我还是要帮它说句话，awesome下面我用ibus也还行。。
<jusss> October21: ibus应该跟wm无关，它应该跟你的terminal有关，或许是你terminal配置文件没写好
<Pudge> Phoebe: 。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求，目前还有哪些应用软件开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421784 还有哪些应用软件开源，给提示下不，找找太累了 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeasdale — 2013-04-19 20:53
<October21> jusss: 其实我在unity下打字过快ibus就不给力
<jusss> October21: 我只开X xterm,也是可以用ibus的，即使不开任何wm de dw之类的
<jusss> October21: 嗯，我这打字快，ibus有时也是跟不上。。。
<October21> jusss: awesome下开始是正常 待会就出问题
<October21> jusss: xterm 不是伪终端 可以不要wwm&de运行
<October21> jusss: xterm 不是伪终端吗？  可以不要wwm&de运行
<Pudge> October21: jusss 万恶的xterm不能背景透明啊
<October21> Pudge: xterm 在我这里可以与背景融为一体 很cool啊
<October21> Pudge: 我设置为黑色背景
<Pudge> October21: 是可以融为一体，那是假透明啊。。
<Pudge> October21: 稍微移动一下窗口，背景居然会跟着抖动，看得我也想抖
<October21> Pudge: 透明不费资源吗？ 这不违背你的……
<jusss> October21: 什么是伪终端？第一次听到这个名词。。。
<Pudge> October21: 不不不，我不追求极致，我追求的是一种平衡
<jusss> October21: console?
<Pudge> October21: 相对于资源来说，终端透明对我更重要。。
<October21> Pudge: 你移动窗口干什么 不然要瓦片干什么
<jusss> October21: xterm只是一个terminal,不是console吧，我也不清楚
<Phoebe> 谁帮我看看默认的背景颜色是什么啊，不小心设置错了
<October21> jusss: 真正的终端是专门的机子
<Pudge> October21: 我就是打个比方，也许我永远不会移动它，但是一想到移动它就是那种效果，我就不想用。。
<jusss> October21: ...从没听说这个概念
<Pudge> October21: jusss xterm名字都带x了，还有什么好讨论的。。没x他没法活
<jusss> eexp: ping
<Pudge> jusss: ping
<Pudge> Pudge: ping
<Pudge> 能干吗
<October21> jusss: console才是虚拟的，真正的终端是专门链接大型主机的终端机
<October21> jusss: 你用 w 命令看看
<jusss> October21: ...我概念一直都不清楚
<October21> jusss: 我也疑惑，不过现在我们就这样用吧
<jusss> October21: 你能解释下tty console吗
<jusss> October21: ?
<October21> jusss: 不好意思我刚才回别人了
<October21> jusss: 这些英文名词我很疑惑（有可能是中文翻译的问题）
<October21> jusss: 实体机我还是明白
<Ubub> 大家北京时间晚上好！
<October21> jusss: linux的console是为了远程连接之用，所以是虚拟终端机，不过也代替了终端机，所以也叫tty吧
<jusss> October21: 不懂。。。
<ofan> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23boston%20OR%20%23breaking&src=typd
<October21> jusss: ls /dev | more 看看
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<ofan> 波士顿全城封锁抓逃犯
<nitro_> .
<Ubub> 请问，1304什么时候发布呀？
<nitro_> 有嫌疑人了嗎
<nitro_> Ubub: 顧名思義13年四月唄
<Ubub> 但是不知道是哪一天
<ofan> 有俩，已经打死一个
<Ubub> 死了一个，正在找另外一个！
<nitro_> 什麼地方的恐怖分子？
<Ubub> 俄罗斯车臣
<jusss> ofan: 哇，你活了
<ofan> 刚刚嫌犯还发消息要杀死所有人
 * Phoebe jumps
<nitro_> 微薄上看到一張斷腿的圖 好恐怖
<October21> jusss: 你可以看看别人的文章，我其实很蹩脚
<October21> madper: Hi!
<iMadper> ! momo lucky1 
<madper> lucky1: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<iMadper> ! momo October21 
<madper> October21: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<lucky1> madper: 你是机器人？
<October21> lucky1: yes
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<lucky1> October21: 它怎么不知到回答我呢
<Pudge_> 这哥们改个nick都能玩的这么开心。。
<October21> iMadper: 因为他的主人没写好机器人
<October21> lucky1: 因为他的主人没写好机器人
<iMadper> ! slap October21 
<madper> October21: Slaps October21 for my master!
 * iMadper 不许污蔑我的机器人!
 * iMadper 我的机器人严格的执行他主人的命令!
<ofan> ! slap iMadper 
<iMadper> ofan: 好久不见你了~
<October21> lucky1: madper 只是 iMadper 的跟屁虫！
<iMadper> ! momo ofan 
<madper> ofan: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<ofan> iMadper: 日理万机，没空照顾众妃
<ubub> iMadper，madper是什么类的机器人？
<iMadper> ofan: .. .. .. 
<iMadper> ubub: 没啥用的那类.
<iMadper> ofan: 对了, 你现在用smtpmail 发邮件吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 我连gmail的时候, gnutls总是给我警告
<ubub> iMadeper:机器人在IRC Channel里无外呼有几种，翻译UTF码，或是一些命令的执行
<iMadper> "gnutls.ch: [1] Note that the security level of the Diffie-Hellman key exchange has been lowered to 256 bits and this may allow decryption of the session data"
<iMadper> ubub: 哦
<ofan> iMadper: 不用，只用web gmail
<ofan> 这些工具估计连作者都不用
<iMadper> ubub: 其实, irc里面可以用tab来补全, 就不会写错别人的名字了
<iMadper> ofan: ... ... 
<ubub> iMadper: 哦，谢谢您的提示，我是在win8用Chrome在网页里用IRC，不知道一些快捷功能是否正常！
<ofan> win8渣渣
<ubub> 对了，各位，请问一下Telepathy这个是什么东东
<wsly> bye
<iMadper> ofan: +1
<ubub> win8是很渣，但看是谁在用，有的人可能喜欢，有人的可能对他的评价不是很高
<iMadper> 用win8的很大一个原因是，自带了win8, 降级到win7要收费～ lol
<October21> iMadper: 你怎么搭配 mutt 啊
<iMadper> October21: 谁用mutt呀！？
<ubub> 我很喜欢用不同的浏览器和OS，或许是个人爱好吧！
<Bainily> 怎么设置自动以什么用户名登录啊，带密码的
<nitro_> mutt配置好麻煩的樣子
<iMadper> October21: 那是给那群vimer用的货
<October21> iMadper: 那听错了
<ofan> mutt基本都没人维护了
 * iMadper emacsers have many choice
<nitro_> mutt不會配置，我現在用thunderbird
<October21> iMadper: mutt不也可以自由快键绑定嘛
 * iMadper mu4e mew gnus MU-H ... ...
<iMadper> October21: 我直接在emacs里面操作好不好？ 何必跑一个mutt？
<nitro_> 本來用gmail的web界面 不過找不到好用的gpg插件就不用了
<iMadper> mu4e美不可言。
<October21> iMadper: 好，你的自由。请不要有发动圣战的言论
<iMadper> 啥圣战？
<jusss> vim 和emacs?
<October21> iMadper: 你不要随便对 vim 发言论嘛，我其实无所谓
<iMadper> vimer不喜欢集成太多东西，就用外置的mutt。 emacser喜欢集成， 就用可以内置的。  这不是在描述一个事实吗？ 这会引起圣战？ October21 不要看见vim和emacs就觉得是圣战。
<iMadper> October21: 我对vim发表什么言论了？
<iMadper> October21: 告诉我， 我的哪句话是我在对vim发表言论了？
<October21> iMadper: 那群 xxx 用的货，尊重别人的选择，好吗？
<iMadper> October21: 这里面有啥不尊重吗？
<iMadper> October21: 一群人， 有贬义？
 * iMadper 受不了了
<October21> iMadper: 我都听得有点……
<jusss> 干脆让vim和emacs都去死了算了，这就没这些争论了
<Bainily> ?
<iMadper> October21: 是你一开始就觉得是圣战， 找不到是圣战的证据就说是我乱对vim发表言论， 找不的证据之后就开始说我是不尊重别人的选择。。。 
<Pudge_> sublime是王道，求vim和emacs维护人员越来越少
<iMadper> October21: 找茬也不用这么死揪着我。。。 刚还有人说 win8垃圾呢。 这明显的贬义词你都不去喷， 来找我干嘛。。。
<October21> iMadper: 我投降啦！我投降啦！我投降啦！
<ubub> iMadper: 在linux的世界里，还是回避win8这个话题吧！
<koko_zk> vim emacs 各人的习惯而已
<October21> iMadper: 我没用 Emacs 是因为我觉得它体积太大啦
<ofan> 用sublime的大多写css,html
<ofan> 就前端爱搞乱七八糟花哨的玩意又不爱花钱
<jusss> 让vim和emacs都去死吧
<mk3548208> jusss, 死不了，linux预装vim
<iMadper> vim不一定预装吧？
<mk3548208> iMadper, vi肯定有的，我还没见过没有的
<iMadper> mk3548208: vi
<iMadper> mk3548208: vi和vim不一样的。
<mk3548208> 碰到这种我一般升级到vim
<October21> ubuntu自带的是vim-tiny
<iMadper> mk3548208: 对呀， 谁让vi没法用。。。
 * iMadper 上下左右不能用。。。 太难为我了～ lol～
<mk3548208> vi其他还好，就是没高亮
<mk3548208> 看的不舒服
<mk3548208> iMadper, 你不太习惯hjkl ^_^
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我宁愿是wsad～
<iMadper> mk3548208: 或者 ikjl
<Pudge_> 上上下下左右左右BABA
<iMadper> Pudge_: 你就有三十条命在vim里闯荡？～
<Pudge_> +1
<nitro_> 我覺得emacs對indent的處理比vim更好一點 按一下tab就好了
<nitro_> 一點
<roylez_> mk3548208 iMadper 你等肖小又出来作祟了
<mk3548208> 不过笔记本hjkl不方便，喜欢上下左右键
<iMadper> nitro_: 都是自己设置的～ vim里面 == 就可以了
<iMadper> roylez_: 渣席～
<nitro_> 打==很麻煩吧
<iMadper> nitro_: 可以换嘛～
<mk3548208> roylez, 我不喜欢战斗,知识谈论罢了
<iMadper> nitro_: 你也可以在vim里也绑定到tab。 
<nitro_> vim裏面按ctrl +某個鍵和emacs是一樣的效果 不過我不記得了
<mk3548208> 圣战没意思
<nitro_> tab是supertab
<roylez_> iMadper: http://startingdotneprogramming.blogspot.com/2013/04/i-knew-programmer-that-went-completely.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Ken's Programming Blog: I Knew a Programmer that Went Completely Insane
<Pudge_> 明明都有gui了，非要用这种纯终端下的产物，不累么
<jusss> Pudge_: ...
<koko_zk> Pudge_: ..
<jusss> Pudge_: 你可能会被喷死。。。远离你先
<jusss> lol
<Pudge_> 我操，我突然有一种心虚的感觉
<mk3548208> Pudge_, 用它写一些小的东西还是不错的，    小心为妙
<Bainily> 如何隐藏自己的IP
<iMadper> roylez drug
<October21> nitro_: 你的雷鸟发带附件时有问题吗？
<Pudge_> 对，我先去把ip藏起来
<iMadper> Bainily: ask a cloak in #freenode 
<roylez_> iMadper: 这文章不错
<jusss> Pudge_: 你小心被一群默默奇妙的人一起追着爆你菊，lol
<iMadper> roylez_: 那我去看完。 
<roylez_> iMadper: 永远不要替别人写代码 watch them burn in hell
<October21> Pudge_: IP能完全藏起来吗？
<Pudge_> 不怕，我天天用vim，照样天天骂他，这货设计的有点反人类
<October21> Pudge_: IP能完全藏起来吗？
<roylez_> Pudge_: 你好意思说自己天天用？
<nitro_> October21: 沒問題啊 
<Pudge_> 公司ip， 我不怕
<Pudge_> 我真的天天用啊
<Bainily> Pudge_, 怎么设置隐藏
<iMadper> roylez_: 这是真事儿呀？
<roylez_> Pudge_: 天天看别人用吧
<roylez_> iMadper: 恩
<Pudge_> 如何看
<Pudge_> Bainily: 去freenode找管理员帮你隐藏
<October21> nitro_: 我带附件时，半天不确认发出去（事实发出去了）
<Pudge_> 必我截图么
<iMadper> vim属于用久了就习惯了，就舍不得换了的那种。
<nitro_> October21: 我也不知道反正我thunderbird是開ssh -d的 gmail連接太慢
<jusss> iMadper: 那你习惯了吗
<October21> iMadper: 那 Emacs 呢？
<Pudge_> 对啊，配置了一大堆，也舍不得换，偶尔还能装逼，
<iMadper> jusss: 我大一用他写了半年c。
<iMadper> jusss: 不过后来迷上emacs了～
<Pudge_> 但却是不好用啊，gnome-editor打开我就会用了
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，看来我或许也该尝试下emacs
<iMadper> $: cat .emacs | wc -l  ==>  1136
<ofan> #Boston hospitals in lockdown. Patients discharged can't leave; others can't come in unless via ambulance. MDs can't go/leave
<IsoaSFlus>  vim 还没玩透的路过
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 你在波士顿？
<ofan> iMadper: 不在
<Pudge_> 我以前还用过1年xemac，公司逼的，只有这个用，一年后我换了地方，再也没用过xemac。。我只是个普通人
<iMadper> ofan: 哦。 
<nitro_> 公司逼你用xemacs?
<ofan> 波士顿估计要成空城了
<IsoaSFlus> 手机上用vim还是不怎么方便
<iMadper> ofan: 抄底价， 去买房子
<maplebeats> 跪求去波士顿
<Pudge_> 也不是逼吧，是只有这个用，
<nitro_> 手機上用vim不是找虐嗎。。
<ofan> 没vim写不了代码的撸过
 * iMadper 用啥都不会写代码的撸过。
<Pudge_> 所有程序都在主机UNIX上，自己的电脑没有任何权限使用任何软件，只能远程ssh，然后emac或者vi，
<nitro_> 我覺得有repl的語言還是emacs用起來爽，vim的話還要切換終端調試
<iMadper> nitro_: 不是吧。 vi
<ofan> 从不ssh远程vim的撸过
<nitro_> 有些ide也有遠程編輯的功能的 比如idea家的
<iMadper> nitro_: vim也有repl的解决方案的。
<ofan> nitro_: vim也有
<ofan> tmux和vim的整合
<nitro_> ofan: 比如？
<iMadper> nitro_: slime for vim
<ofan> 不过还是喜欢在tmux里单独开repl窗口和vim窗口
<iMadper> roylez：这是真的？  He asked me for a pen and a piece of paper so he could write a program down. 
<ofan> NBC News reports #Boston PD has bombing suspect Dzhokar Tsarnaev surrounded.
<roylez_> iMadper: 你觉得很不像真的吗？
<iMadper> roylez_: 我觉得不像.
<iMadper> roylez_: 有点儿夸张吧?
<iMadper> roylez_: 你不觉得吗/
<Bainily> 你看endle 离开了候，就不会显示IP，怎么做到的
<roylez_> iMadper: 我不觉得
<nitro_> endle@122.159.237.155 明顯有
<iMadper> Bainily: ask a cloak in #freenode   刚才已经告诉过你了
<iMadper> Bainily: /join #freenode   然后说：  can anyone give me a cloak?    就够了！
<nitro_> Bainily: 你裝個indentd就能隱藏ip了 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ident_protocol
<^k^> nitro_ ⇪ ti: Ident protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> Bainily: 先注册个nick,两个星期后去#freenode要个cloak
<eexp> 嗯。然后别人说一句，去死。lol
 * jusss Lag: 24.01
<eexp> iMadper: 找一个动画片来看看
<iMadper> eexp: 我现在每天都在看哆啦A梦 新番。 看到266了
<eexp> 这。。。
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我比较喜欢剧场版
<jusss> eexp: 夜勤病栋 黑暗圣经
<maplebeats> 晚上好好好好好
<iMadper> mk3548208: 看完了。 
<maplebeats> eexp, iMadper jusss roylez 
<eexp> jusss: 你这的，估计不会喜欢看的
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:准备被烧死吧！
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我又重新看了好几遍
<eexp> 饭团。精神好了？
<iMadper> mk3548208: 。。。 。。。佩服。
<maplebeats> 好了，好了
<maplebeats> 没啥事了
<eexp> 又找到妹子了？
<jusss> eexp: eva剧场版 人类补奸计划
<roylez_> eexp: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/668669eajw1e3u0yhb5ibj20c23krn6a.jpg
<tryit> eexp, iOpera?
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 我是FFF团的团长！
<mk3548208> iMadper, 每次看到一些剧情的时候都特别感动
<roylez_> eexp: 一渣
<eexp> jusss: 。。。你给的名字，都比较恐怖的
<maplebeats> eexp, 你都不给我介绍，哪里有？
<ofan> nitro_: 没用吧
<eexp> 乐乐。？
 * maplebeats 现在的女人啊，真是愚蠢
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:你就是kamisama我也要烧死你
<ofan> ip是属于host部分的
<nitro_> 好像是沒用 只跟登錄名有關
<eexp> 乐乐，你这蛋疼的。这也看
<eexp> tryit: hi
<tryit> eexp, 这么多ID。。
<eexp> 看马达加斯加3？
<eexp> tryit: 额，是啊
<maplebeats> eexp, 为什么我都在论坛里爆照了，没有联系我
<maplebeats> 没人
<Bainily> jusss: 还真是啊，我海以为你开玩笑～
<jusss> eexp: 铁臂阿童木
<eexp> maplebeats: 额。哪里？
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:链接呢
<jusss> Bainily: 没开玩笑，2个星期的nick
<eexp> atom没清晰版本
 * maplebeats 没看到就算了
<jusss> maplebeats: 求链接
<eexp> maplebeats: ..
<maplebeats> eexp, 小黑屋里
<freeflyi1g> test
<^k^> freeflyi1g, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> eexp: 赶快把饭团的鲍照链接置顶，我去看
<eexp> 小黑屋取消了吧
<Bainily> jusss: 你是说一个nick可以申请2个星期的cloak？
<IsoaSFlus> 今天我要去susecn吐槽…
<eexp> maplebeats: 左右？
<jusss> Bainily: ...是你先申请一个nick,然后2个星期后，人家才会给你cloak
<iMadper> s/申请/注册/
<maplebeats> eexp, å·¦
<Bainily> jusss: ok，我刚申请的nick，那再等等吧～
<jusss> ...我表达有问题。。。
<maplebeats> eexp, 右的那个是qtqq作者呀
<tryit> daemon进程的跨平台启动脚本如何写？
<iMadper> jusss: 不，你的表达很清晰： <jusss> Bainily: 先注册个nick,两个星期后去#freenode要个cloak
<Bainily> jusss: 表达没问题，我是菜鸟
<eexp> qtqq。没用过。
<October21> 什么是whitehat啊？
<Bainily> iMadper: 明白了，刚开始还以为你们开玩笑呢～
<^k^> : define:whitehat啊？ http://g.cn 2013年2月5日 ... 【搜狐IT消息】北京时间2月5日消息，美国互联网安全公司WhiteHat再次融资3100万 美元，用以拓展国际市场，并加大对中小企业客户的关注。
<eexp> maplebeats: 看评论了吧
<maplebeats> eexp, 看到了！
<jusss> eexp: 链接
<maplebeats> eexp, 谢谢:D
<eexp> :D
<eexp> jusss: 你编外，看不到。
<jusss> eexp: 别这样呀，赶快给链接
<eexp> 饭团本人在。找本人嘛
<October21> http://g.cn 和google 有什么区别啊？
<^k^> October21 ⇪ ti: Google
<jusss> maplebeats: 链接
<maplebeats> jusss, 洗洗睡吧，谁叫你不努力，没有权限进小黑屋
<Bainily> 现在没有g.cn了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn *FROM* g.cn)
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<jusss> maplebeats: 给我吧
<maplebeats> October21, 区别就是，没有区别
<October21> 哦
<nitro_> 從來都只上google.com/ncr
<eexp> nitro_: 手动改链接？
<jusss> maplebeats: 文章标题 : Re: 大家谁知道枫叶饭团兄的博客是如何建立的，感觉很漂亮。看了这么多，饭团到底是男是女？
<jusss> 有一种崩溃叫做密码输入有误，有一种惊慌叫做账号异地登录，有一种感情叫做隐身对其可见！有一种误会叫做人机离线，有一种失落叫做你没有访问权限。
<nitro_> eexp: 額，我autoproxy裏設置了google用代理 不會給我轉到.cn的
<eexp> nitro_: 我是说，你点击网页链接的时候呢。
<nitro_> 什麼意思
<Bainily> 还真友人给了我cloak ：-）
<eexp> jusss: 照片显示是男的。
<iMadper> .emacs
<eexp> nitro_: .
<nitro_> .
<October21> nitro_: autoproxy主要用于对需FQ的网站用的吧
<eexp> pac或者猴油插件，自动修改url嘛。 nitro_
<nitro_> October21: 可以設置filter的 一般訂閱個gfw列表就夠了 也可以人工設置
<eexp> Bainily: 你已经被记录在案了。
<nitro_> 我也去要個cloak好了
<Bainily> Bainily: 呵呵～
<October21> eexp: 上次照片中是你真人啊
<eexp> October21: ?
<Bainily> nitro_: 不错，越来越有意思了～
<IsoaSFlus> 饭团现在的博客丑的一b
<October21> eexp: 就是骑车的帅帅
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, = =，那你帮我写啊
<eexp> October21: 我的照片，到处都有
<maplebeats> jusss, 原来还有这么欢乐的帖子呀
<maplebeats> 我都给忘了
<jusss> October21: 带着大方块眼镜的一脸猥琐的大叔就是ee,不用怀疑，是他，是他，就是他，我们的ee就是他，额还有，他可能穿着大裤衩
<eexp> 。
<eexp> jusss: 你这死家伙，乱说。
<jusss> maplebeats: 那把你的帖子给我吧。。。
<maplebeats> jusss, no way
<jusss> eexp: 你的确有那么一张玉照呀，
<eexp> 傻吧。啥时候带过眼镜
<jusss> eexp: 忘了，你opera blog里面的？忘了，你的窝又多，
<jusss> 主席的窝也有好几个
<October21> 昨天有人注意没有人发  hi all anyone wanna join ##0x71 whitehat hackers team
<jusss> 不过还被墙了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 有
<IsoaSFlus> 我被邀请了
<jusss> roylez_: 你的窝
<nitro_> .
<October21> 没人注意吗？
<vose_> October21: 发一条消息过来试试
<jusss> roylez_: wordpress被墙了
<IsoaSFlus> 求踩http://hiso.comoj.com/
<^k^> IsoaSFlus ... ⇪ Hiso的坑
<October21> vose_: Hello!
<nitro_> 我也被那個0x71的密了。
<roylez_> 那家伙也不蛋疼
<nitro_> wordpress不是早就被牆了嗎
<vose_> wp还好啊，能上啊
<October21> nitro_: 知道怎么回事吗？
<ofan> http://www.businessinsider.com/eerie-photos-of-boston-looking-like-a-ghost-town-2013-4
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Eerie Photos Of Boston Looking Like A Ghost Town - Business Insider
<nitro_> October21: 不明真相。。
<October21> nitro_: 我是网络盲 不敢参加 whitehat ,怕被黑
<maplebeats> October21, whitehat是什么
<IsoaSFlus> 我参加了，试试看
<jusss> 同问
<nitro_> 不知到爲什麼 我的freenode帳號長期有人login attempt
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 大牛
<IsoaSFlus> 一个hacker team
<jusss> hacker是？
<October21> 看看他推荐的网站吧  http://0x71.org
 * maplebeats 膜拜大大牛
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ Journey To Everlasting Life » Journey To Everlastng Life
<vose_> 黑客……
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:我就是打打酱油，哪有時間真的去搞
<jusss> 对计算机有深刻理解的人？
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 还是大大牛，你们班上有好看的妹子没有
<eexp> IsoaSFlus: 你傻吧。通常这是找肉鸡的。以后ddos方便，然后你被通缉。
<jusss> 那对女人有深刻理解的人叫啥？
<October21> eexp: 我也担心，怕被黑
<maplebeats> jusss, 禽兽
<IsoaSFlus> 没，我们是实验班,妹子都只会读书
<eexp> October21: 广泛的找的，想想就知道。
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 哦，我再也不找学霸妹子了，没智商
<jusss> maplebeats: 那你是亲手吗
<happyaron> ofan: 你身在boston？
<maplebeats> jusss, 什么亲手？
<ofan> happyaron: 不在
<jusss> maplebeats: 禽兽
<October21> eexp: 刚聊过，我通过了解到他们在freenode有个频道，他还说自己是印尼的华人
<eexp> 。
<maplebeats> 我想当禽兽
<IsoaSFlus> eexp：我不大懂你说什么，不过ms不大好的样子，什么是“肉鸡”？
<eexp> October21: 哦。那估计是认识的。之前就有，一直赖在某gtalk聊天室，整天搞轮子的。
<IsoaSFlus> ##0x71
<October21> 搞轮子的？
<IsoaSFlus> eexp：什么是肉鸡
<eexp> 及其顽强的五毛。
<eexp> October21: 轮子你不知道？
 * IsoaSFlus 我的存在在哪里
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 不会吧，你还想当hacker
<October21> eexp: 不知道
 * IsoaSFlus 怎么，不行么
<October21> eexp: 我是学化学的
<eexp> 。那算了。你当没发生
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 就是被控制的主机
<nitro_> 我以爲這裏基本都是cs ee之類的
<eexp> jyf那家伙，傻傻的天天和他辩论。估计是那家伙。
<IsoaSFlus> 可我是，手机
<eexp> 现在还在下面。
<October21> eexp: 什么是 搞轮子？
<IsoaSFlus> 同问
<eexp> 。自己搜索去
<eexp> 2个小白，可怕
<eexp> lol
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是搞轮子
<jusss> eexp: 轮子?那么gaoji的东西
<^k^> : define:搞轮子 http://g.cn 甲骑自行车带乙，乙不小心把脚搞轮子里了，受了伤要花钱看病，责任是 ... 双方共同 责任，自己协商自行车不准带人，甲乙都应知道，带人出了事，都有 ...
<jusss> eexp: 什么轮子
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> kk你又卖萌了
<vose_> 什么是机器人
<^k^> : define:机器人 http://g.cn 机器人是自動控制機器（Robot）的俗稱，自動控制機器包括一切模拟人类行为或思想 與模拟其他生物的机械（如机器狗，机器猫等）。狭义上对机器人的定义还有很多 ...
<vose_> 果然…………
<jusss> 什么是电动棒
<nopcall> 什么是萌
<IsoaSFlus> 喂！你们！
<^k^> : define:电动棒 http://g.cn 2013年3月5日 ... 香港三級片我用電動棒把學妹震高潮了！ 香港三級片我用電動棒把學妹震高潮了！ 香港三級片我用電動棒把學妹震高潮了！
<IsoaSFlus> 给我适可而止啊！
<vose_> ..
 * IsoaSFlus 你们这群绅士！
<IsoaSFlus> 岂可修
<October21> 笑死我了
<jusss> 什么是跳蛋
<^k^> : define:跳蛋 http://g.cn 跳蛋又稱震蛋，是一種性玩具，用來放進陰道或肛門作自慰之用，由於體積小巧， ... 跳蛋有一個蛋形的部份，有些有線，有些是無線的，無線的跳蛋通常有一條細繩， ...
<vose_> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 喂！
<vose_> 帽子先生们估计快出动了
<IsoaSFlus> 不要调戏我家kk
<jusss> 什么是女人
<^k^> : define:女人 http://g.cn 女人私房话_是国内最大以女性私房话为主的网站，广大女性朋友不容易启齿的私房 话为主，含概女人健康，家庭生活，情感故事，以及婚外情，两性健康等资讯，女人 ...
<IsoaSFlus> 我要杀了你们…
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 你是女人？
<vose_> 什么是 IsoaSFlus 
<^k^> : define:IsoaSFlus http://g.cn Isoflux is a world leader in commercializing innovative surface engineering technology. We develop customized inorganic coatings and plasma surface ...
<vose_> a world leader………………
<vose_> 屌爆了
<IsoaSFlus> 我是这个世界的领袖！
<vose_> 领袖好
 * vose_ hi 卐！！！
<vose_robot> vose_:hi
<vose_robot> vose_:hi
<October21>  vose_robot ?
<October21>  vose_robot ??
 * imtxc 这个频道惨不忍睹了，鉴定完毕 碎叫
<October21> 轮子?
<October21> imtxc: ##0x71 吗？
<October21> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2277247105
<^k^> October21 ⇪ ti: 云共撸计划 linux版 诚邀各位测试。_linux吧_百度贴吧
<nopcall> 有没有用tuxonice的朋友？ resume是不是一定需要initramfs呢？
<peterCN> ~~
<Hamsten> 请问百度c语言吧的频道叫什么名字额?
<Hamsten> 请问百度c语言吧的频道叫什么名字额?
<jzmer_> 最新动态关于吕岭子@ http://chinadigitaltimes.net/2013/04/info-emerges-on-boston-marathon-bomb-victim-lu-lingzi/ Back home in the Chinese city of Shenyang — where residents are still bundled in heavy coats to fend off chilly temperatures and strong winds — Lu’s family home is an apartment on the grounds of a Communist Party training academy where her grandfather was a professor, neighbors said. ---典型的共匪
<Hamsten> 请问百度c语言吧的频道叫什么名字额?
<Hamsten> 请问百度c语言吧的频道叫什么名字额?
<^k^> Hamsten: .. ..
<Hamsten> ^k^:你知道吗？
<Hamsten> ＠^k^: 你知道吗？
<Hamsten> .. ..
 * Hamsten 无助的 Hamsten  正在问：请问有人知道百度c语言吧的频道名称吗？
<knownbad> Hamster?
<xingxiuh> c_lang_cn? http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1941867601?pn=1
<^k^> xingxiuh ... ⇪ 贴吧开通IRC频道[freenode.net/#c_lang_cn]_c语言吧_百度贴吧
<knownbad> 你应该知道百度是干嘛的吧？  不就是去搜吗？
<Hamsten> ...................
<Hamsten> knownbad:非常感谢。。。。。。
<Hamsten> knownbad:稍微懒了一点.. ..
<knownbad> 还好，你没大家懒。  都没人理你。
<Hamsten> 额..........
<xingxiuh> 标题怎么出来的  <title>？
<knownbad> Topic？
<wsly> hello
<^k^> wsly, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<wsly> k 你是机器人吗？
<nopcall> 什么是兄贵
<wenLiangcan> 新人冒个泡，第一次上irc。。。
<wsly> wenLiangcan, 你好！
<wenLiangcan> 你好
<wenLiangcan> 大家都用的什么客户端啊？
<wsly> xchat
<wenLiangcan> 我在用手机上==
<wsly> good bye
<skraito> hellow all
<skraito> anyone awake in this morning
<saimazoon> i am
<Bainily> ?
<Bainily> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-20
<Bainily> 这么早就有这么多人啊
<BigOne> 难道还没人起床么?
<mao_> ?
<Bainily> 怎么加入一个有密码的频道啊
<mao_> 找到密码。
<BigOne> 话说，今天这里人气有点弱
<mao_>  /join ##0x71
<skraito> lol
<skraito> u need to type properly mao
<skraito> just double click ##0x71
<douglas> 有使用Lubuntu的吗
<douglas> 我想问下怎么把里面的游戏给卸载掉
<Bainily> softcenter不 能卸载吗
<douglas> 嗯，可以了
<douglas> 谢谢你
<douglas> Bainily 谢了，兄弟
<Bainily> 不客气
<douglas> ??/
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<mk3548208> Hi ^_^
<douglas> 刚刚那个小子 那儿去了 
<douglas> 骗我到另外一个聊天频道
<douglas> 怎么不显示自己的IP ？
<madper> douglas: 注册自己的nick了吗?
<Bainily> hi,我电脑突然自动关机了，我想检查下什么原因，如何弄？
<madper> Bainily: 没办法. 是直接关机了, 还是出现黑屏加一些莫名其妙的提示?
<douglas> 不知道
<Bainily> 黑屏加莫名提示，很快，只看到一点
<douglas> 我是直接连进来的
<iMadper> douglas: 那就是没注册了. 去注册自己的nick, 然后过两周之后, 去 #freenode 要一个cloak就可以了.
<iMadper> Bainily: 呵呵. 想检查这个? 
<douglas> iMadper 哦，原来是这样
<Bainily> iMadper: 是啊，怎么看看？昨天晚上也是自动关机
<iMadper> Bainily: 那你去编译个内核, 开启dump on crash
<Bainily> 玩的好好的。。。
<douglas> 先看看电源如何？
<iMadper> Bainily: 然后开kexec -p
<iMadper> Bainily: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kdump/  自己看吧.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux Kernel Documentation :: kdump (@ mjmwired.net)
<Bainily> iMadper: 你说的方法太高级了，太麻烦
<iMadper> Bainily: 唯一的方法. 
<Bainily> iMadper: 我想看看系统日志，在哪里看？
<iMadper> Bainily: 别的方法都比这个麻烦. 找另外一台电脑, 连上串口线, 你觉得会比这个简单?
<iMadper> Bainily: panic是没有日志的.
<iMadper> Bainily: panic要是有日志, 还用得着这么麻烦吗....
<Bainily> iMadper: 好像这关机是隔了相同的时间就，，，
<iMadper> Bainily: 你确定?
<IsoaSFlus> 请社会车辆尽量让出成雅、318国道。早期48小时国家救援非常重要！雅安市庐山县发生地震，附近房屋大量坍塌，有人员伤亡，还在摇！很多人被砸伤，全县房子已毁。天灾！很多亲戚联系不上，电话不通，生命脆弱！请把宝贵的通信资源留给生命救援。请亲们暂时不要反复拨打四川的电话，多用短信联系！ 
<Bainily> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 要是昨天那个jzmxxx在的话, 一定会骂雅安市那些灾民都是sb的. 
<Bainily> iMadper: 日志里面显示kernel: [  299.202775] [Hardware Error]: Machine check e     vents logged
<douglas> 怎么还有那种人
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:why?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: no idea.
<Bainily> im
<Bainily> iMadper: Hardware error??
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 波士顿爆炸, 有个中国妹子死了, 他就说那个女的是个婊子... 不懂.
<iMadper> Bainily: 多贴一些, 下面没有了?
<IsoaSFlus> anti-Chinese?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不知道. 估计是脑子有问题的. 
<Bainily> iMadper: 1313 Apr 20 09:49:57 bt ntpdate[1339]: adjust time server 91.189.94.4 offset 0.449828 sec
<Bainily> 1314 Apr 20 09:49:58 bt rtkit-daemon[1860]: Successfully made thread 2110 of process 2049 (n/a) owned by '1001' RT at priority 5.
<Bainily> 1315 Apr 20 09:49:58 bt rtkit-daemon[1860]: Supervising 6 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
<Bainily> 1316 Apr 20 09:49:58 bt rtkit-daemon[1860]: Successfully made thread 2111 of process 2049 (n/a) owned by '1001' RT at priority 5.
<Bainily> 1317 Apr 20 09:49:58 bt rtkit-daemon[1860]: Supervising 7 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
<Bainily> 1318 Apr 20 09:49:58 bt rtkit-daemon[1860]: Successfully made thread 2112 of process 2049 (n/a) owned by '1001' RT at priority 5.
<Bainily> 1319 Apr 20 09:49:58 bt rtkit-daemon[1860]: Supervising 8 threads of 2 processes of 2 users.
<Bainily> 1320 Apr 20 09:50:00 bt goa[2182]: goa-daemon version 3.6.0 starting [main.c:112, main()]
<Bainily> 1321 Apr 20 09:51:10 bt dbus[943]: [system] Activating service name='com.ubuntu.SystemService' (using servicehelper)
<iMadper> 够了...
<Bainily> 1322 Apr 20 09:51:11 bt dbus[943]: [system] Successfully activated service 'com.ubuntu.SystemService'
<Bainily> 1323 Apr 20 09:51:30 bt kernel: [  138.673497] CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)
<iMadper> 收了神通吧
<Bainily> 1324 Apr 20 09:51:30 bt kernel: [  138.673498] CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)
<Bainily> 1325 Apr 20 09:51:30 bt kernel: [  138.674557] CPU1: Core temperature/speed normal
<Bainily> 1326 Apr 20 09:51:30 bt kernel: [  138.674558] CPU3: Core temperature/speed normal
<iMadper> ...................................................
<Bainily> 1327 Apr 20 09:54:11 bt kernel: [  299.202775] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<IsoaSFlus> 刷屏！死！
<Bainily> oh,sorry 刷屏了
<iMadper> Bainily: /topic
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱在哪里
<Bainily> sorry
<iMadper> Bainily: 这个没问题的.
<Bainily> iMadper: 是不是cpu温度太高了～
<iMadper> Machine check events logged不应该被报告为hardware error的. 
<iMadper> Bainily: 你自己去查一下cpu温度就好
<Bainily> iMadper: ubuntu怎么看cpu温度？
<iMadper> ! google Bainily 
<madper> Bainily: 你在问我家主人问题前, 有搜索过google吗? 我家主人是不会回复google上已经有上万篇教程的问题的. 请阅读<提问的智慧>, 每次提问前考虑, 自己为得到答案做过什么! 谢谢.
<IsoaSFlus> .define 主人
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> define 主人
<iMadper> Bainily: apt-get install xsensors
<IsoaSFlus> holy shit
<Bainily> madper: 好的，我会仔细看看提问的智慧，原谅我新人
<iMadper> Bainily: 莫做伸手党呀, 少年.
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是主人
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 喵的, 我的机器人, 我不是主人吗?
<iMadper> ! slap IsoaSFlus 
<madper> IsoaSFlus: Slaps IsoaSFlus for my master!
<IsoaSFlus> 喵的，你把kk怎么了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我也想知道. 
<IsoaSFlus> 说好的定义呢
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> π_π
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 他不在线呀.
<IsoaSFlus> 其实我来irc就是看kk卖萌的
<IsoaSFlus> 哦…为什么bot会不在线
<iMadper> Bainily: 还没搞定? 其实不是cpu温度的问题.
<iMadper> Bainily: 错了, 其实很可能是cpu温度的问题
<Bainily> iMadper: 嗯有可能，我在挖矿，温度很高
<iMadper> Bainily: 都快倒了的东西... 还不够电钱呢...
<Bainily> 随便玩玩～
<iMadper> Bainily: 那关机就正常了. 想办法买液氮来降温吧. 
<iMadper> Bainily: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.ruz3JB&id=6931955592
<alvin_rxg> Title: 液氮生物容器 液氮罐6升 YDS-6 厂家直销 质优价廉-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<douglas> 比特币？
<Bainily> 是的
<iMadper> Bainily: 你没用显卡来辅助计算bitcoin?
<Bainily> iMadper: 是的，但是我的显卡太慢了，挖不起来
<iMadper> Bainily: ... ... 
 * iMadper 自己的笔记本, 舍不得用来挖矿.
<IsoaSFlus> 什么本
<douglas> 神舟？
<douglas> 嘻嘻
<douglas> 这东西是怎么挖的？
<Bainily> 还是别挖了，自己去买吧
 * iMadper 现在这价格.. 买bitcoin太亏了吧...
<iMadper> bitcoin交易市场其实会越来越少的... 
<iMadper> 然后信誉下降, 面临崩盘. 
<iMadper> 除非不停的有人接盘.
<IsoaSFlus> e文的流量应该怎么说？
<douglas> flow?
<Bainily> network flow?
<iMadper> flow
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 自己google...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: blow job!
<IsoaSFlus> 应该是network flow
<iMadper> both flow and blow are ok.
<October21> mao: Hello!
<October21> madper: Hello!
<October21> madper: ???
<iMadper> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34378
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 波士顿爆炸案嫌疑人一击毙一被捕 (@ solidot.org)
<October21> where is ^k^?
<October21> iMadper: where is ^k^?
<iMadper> October21: 跟你说过多少次了, 除非你明确知道别人对你问的问题很了解, 不然不要指定某人提问.
<iMadper> October21: 老k怎么不来, 我不知道.
<October21> Orz
<iMadper> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/234295.htm      lol~ 
<alvin_rxg> Title: [视频]Fundawear - 杜蕾斯让你和恋人享受异地性福时光_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<October21> alvin_rxg: bot?
<iMadper> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQ0OTI0NDc2.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 用iPad拍照很傻？有的时候用iPad拍照可以避免受伤！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<void1> 明天shlug是不是有活动？
<wsly> 大家好！
<wsly> 谁知道怎么才能进入桌面以后自动弹出终端？
<wsly> 有人吗？
<MadBot> wsly: 请直接描述问题!
<lucky__> 求教pidgin打开没反映唉
<lucky__> lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ pidgin 退出，因为另一个 libpurple 客户端已运行。
<lucky__> 是什么意思？
<wsly> MadBot, 我用的是ubuntu,我想进入桌面后自动弹出终端
<wsly> 不用自己去打开它
<eexp> wsly: 安装一个guake
<wsly> eexp, 安装guake就可以了吗？具体一点行吗？
<wsly> eexp, 你说的具体一点
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 论坛打开好卡
<wsly> 怎么没有人说话
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 谁知道,不过为什么明明论坛的ping只有200左右,但是打开论坛却十分的卡?
<maplebeats> 没人说话恩哪
<dchxcrow> zhong wu chifan de shijian 
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *;!:1-*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<wsly> 谁知道如何进入桌面后自动启动命令行？
<lucky__> unity可以调成透明模式的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 自动启动命令行?就是说进入桌面后自动开启终端吧?
<lucky__> ubuntuone无响应了，有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<wsly> hello
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 等待吧
<maplebeats> test
<iMadper> lucky__: sudo pkill pidgin
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我17号删了她的QQ，现在她发短信来问，我应该怎么做？
<iMadper> maplebeats: sb, 删qq的时候, 手机号就该拉黑了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 一不做, 二不休.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你为啥删qq? 就是不想联系了, 还留手机号不拉黑?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我拉黑了的，但是它TM QQ管家也太扯了，黑名单短信也TM显示出来
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 有没有Root?
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 推荐你使用lbe安全大师
<iMadper> maplebeats: 那她问你, 你就说, 你跟我没关系了, 以后别找我了. 就可以了. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不过其实我做不到....
<maplebeats> 等下周回公司里去给管家的人提建议= =
<maplebeats> iMadper, 还是得回短信？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 或者你直接忽略就可以了.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不理. 你太怂了, 人家一条短信, 就让你坐立难安了吧?
<eexp> maplebeats: 回吧。说“小丽，上次你的裸照，我发布了”
<iMadper> eexp: lol~ 早
<maplebeats> eexp, 大清早的
<eexp> 保证以后没骚扰了。 maplebeats_
<maplebeats> eexp, 我怕110
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 都中午了还大清早
<eexp> 至于？
<maplebeats> 我还是蛋定的玩去
 * maplebeats  我猜她肯定是电脑坏了
<October21> eexp: 你昨晚那样说那个搞轮子的怎么不T他?
<eexp> iMadper: 分析下：1. 饭团胆小。2, 饭团的小弟弟还怀念别人。
<iMadper> eexp: 饭团的小弟弟就没出来过.
<maplebeats> eexp, fuck
<iMadper> eexp: 所以只有可能是1
<eexp> October21: 不理会就是
<eexp> 。。是吗？
<maplebeats> eexp, 神
<iMadper> eexp: 恩. 
<maplebeats> eexp, 什么时候请我去东莞啊
<eexp> 可怜的饭团
<iMadper> eexp: 饭团跟我一届的. 
<iMadper> eexp: 都还是学生.
<eexp> 你找叶子吧。他常驻东莞
<eexp> 没规定学生不能生活啊
<iMadper> eexp: 那外加饭团胆小吧.
<iMadper> eexp: 这比例很小的.
<eexp> 给饭团5k，让他出去找几个，就不胆小了
<iMadper> eexp: 顺便也给我5k
<maplebeats> eexp, 求5K
<eexp> 。。。好吧
<eexp> 都过来。我带
<maplebeats> eexp, really?
<eexp> 真的啊。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 神都说了, 还能有假?
<maplebeats> 既然这样子，我就不空气了
<maplebeats> 客气了
<iMadper> wsly: 放.xprofile里面. 
<iMadper> eexp: 我是真的要去找你. 
<eexp> 酒吧无数，里面mm无数。
<eexp> 好
<iMadper> eexp: 下个月我路过长沙, 还没去过. 顺便抱抱帅帅~
 * iMadper lol
<wsly> 我不懂呀
<eexp> 。。帅帅估计不理你。
<iMadper> eexp: ... 为什么...
<iMadper> eexp: 我带进口零食还不行吗?
<eexp> 。。帅帅今天出鼻血了。
<eexp> 我去看看先
<iMadper> eexp: ... 喝凉茶.
<iMadper> eexp: 你去吧
<wsly> wsly
<maplebeats> 下周我也要路过长沙！
<maplebeats> 我要去抱抱帅帅
<wsly> 你们是哪里人/
<maplebeats> wsly, 我重庆人
<iMadper> s/人/的/
<wsly> 哦
<maplebeats> wsly,    iMadper 是东莞的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 东莞多好?!
<wsly> 哦～～
<maplebeats> iMadper, 打折不啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我多希望自己是东莞的...
<maplebeats> iMadper, 5/6/7我消费不起，打个折1/2/3吧
<wsly> 我是新疆的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 路过好多次, 从没去过. 
<kitt> 你们是在说切糕吗？
<maplebeats> kitt, 我们在说东莞！
<maplebeats> wsly, 我有几个朋友也是新疆的~！！不过他们都已经回去了
<wsly> maplebeats,你是说回新疆了吗，我现在在新疆
<maplebeats> wsly, 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 新疆的天气怎么样?
<maplebeats> wsly, 他们是新疆电信的~~
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 新疆的电信多少钱一个月?
<gebjgd> 新疆的女人怎么样
<wsly> 是吗？他们也玩IRC？
<gebjgd> 新疆的女人多少钱一个月?
<wsly> 新疆女人没有你们那的女人白
<October21> gebjgd: 你从那里放出来的啊
<gebjgd> October21: 你猜
<maplebeats> wsly, 不玩。。。。
<wsly> maplebeats,哈哈哈～～
<wsly> maplebeats 他们是新疆哪里？
<maplebeats> wsly, 名字记不住。。。。
<gebjgd> 新疆是个好地方
<pity> 请教个问题：我想 ping 几个 ip，看看到那几个 ip 的链路情况，把结果汇总到一个日志里，怎么用循环写？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 这周怎么样?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 和金发女孩上床了么
<wsly> 哦
<iMadper> pity: cat ip.txt | while read do ping blahblah 2>&1 > output.txt done       你修改一下吧... 我这是伪代码.
<pity> 现在 for ip in `cat ip_list`; do ping -f -c 1000 $ip | tee -a ${ip}_result.log; done 这样写会把所有结果都写在不同记录里
<iMadper> pity: 我的有问题. ...
<iMadper> cat ip.txt | while read do ping blahblah 2>&1 >> output.txt done
<pity> iMadper: ==
<iMadper> pity: 你的也可以呀. 你不要 tee -a ${ip}_result.log 了就可以了.  你直接tee -a result.log 就够了. 
<pity> iMadper: 昨晚我想那样来着，但那时困，验证结果好像不对，于是就想按 ip 写入记录了
<iMadper> pity: 应该对的. 
<pity> iMadper: 奇怪，我的为什么吃会把最后一条 ping 记录写入呢？
<iMadper> pity: 我想想.
<iMadper> pity: 你tee -a了, 应该不会有问题呀... 或者你把tee -a 改成 >> 就好了, 不过那样屏幕就没有输出了. 
<iMadper> tee       -a, --append
<iMadper>               append to the given FILEs, do not overwrite
<pity> 嗯
<pity> iMadper: 晕，我的情况更复杂一些
<iMadper> pity: 你说
<pity> iMadper: 要把那些 ip 的结果转换成地区
<iMadper> pity: how? 你自己有数据库还是有转换表?
<pity> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> pity: 其实方法还是一样的, 只不过log里面要显示地区, 而不只是ip. 我没理解错吧?
<pity> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> pity: 稍等, 我想想哈~
<iMadper> outputfile=result.log; for ip in `cat ip_data`; do echo -e "Now pinging area is: "`ip_trans $ip` >> $outputfile; ping blahblah >> $outputfile; done      pity ?
<pity> ip_trans 是啥？
<iMadper> pity: 我不知道贵公司怎么访问自己的ip数据库...
<miemiekurisu> ...
<pity> iMadper: 就用那个列表来对应就行
<iMadper> 恩, 那就用awk就搞定了
<miemiekurisu> 为何每次进来这个频道都在讨论些莫名其妙的问题...
<fivesheep> miemiekurisu: 因为你莫名其妙
<miemiekurisu> fivesheep, 五中产居然也在
<fivesheep> 中产个毛
<miemiekurisu> ….
<fivesheep> 哪有你高帅富
<miemiekurisu> 你在寻我开心
<helloworld> news
<helloworld> define news
<dchxcrow> news is something happened but you didn't know yet
<helloworld> dchxcrow, what happened
<dchxcrow> I don't know
<maplebeats> 有人在讨论shell?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 对, 你会不, 来教教我, 我遇到了障碍了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 当然
<maplebeats> 不会
<iMadper> maplebeats: area=`cat ip_area.list | awk -v ip=$ip "{if ($3 == $ip) {print $1}}"`      有语法错误吗?
<iMadper> ! slap maplebeats
<MadBot> maplebeats: Slaps maplebeats for my master!
<maplebeats> iMadper, 能不能解释一下，为什么要用cat
<iMadper> maplebeats: 习惯. 
<helloworld> 地震了！！！你们还IRC
<maplebeats> iMadper, awk -v是什么意思呀。。。
<maplebeats> helloworld, 又不是要全国地震。。。
<iMadper> ! google maplebeats
<MadBot> maplebeats: 你在问我家主人问题前, 有搜索过google吗? 我家主人是不会回复google上已经有上万篇教程的问题的. 请阅读<提问的智慧>, 每次提问前考虑, 自己为得到答案做过什么! 谢谢.
<iMadper> maplebeats: lol~
<iMadper> maplebeats: 传入变量.
<maplebeats> 谁来把这傻X BOT踢了
<maplebeats> 我没明白你这个是什么意思
<void1> 今天怎么都串频道了
<maplebeats> 哦，明白了
<fivesheep> void1: yo
<void1> fivesheep, XD
<dchxcrow> MadBot: 你几岁了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 老子都搞定了, 你连一句有用的话都没说出来.
<Saxon> 好久没来了
<Saxon> 没人啦
<iMadper> Saxon: 多久没来了?
<Saxon> 2个月
<iMadper> 不算久. 才两个月.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 五中产
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 哈哈哈
 * iMadper 清了一下笔记本上面的灰, 笔记本轻了200g
<iMadper> lol~
<huntxu> iMadper: .
<huntxu> iMadper: Net::HTTP 用過不
<iMadper> huntxu: 忘了. 应该用过.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你要解析网页?
<huntxu> iMadper: 老是eof
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒有，我就用來請求信息
<huntxu> iMadper: 但他現在讀完第一個packet就eof了 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 怎樣讓它當流來讀...
<iMadper> huntxu: O_a 那个packet就是FINpacket吧..
<iMadper> huntxu: 不然肯定当成流来读了.
<huntxu> iMadper: 還真沒注意是不是FIN
<cfy> iMadper: 你啥时候成水产养殖了。。
<iMadper> cfy: lol~
<iMadper> cfy: 你怎么知道的?
<huntxu> iMadper: no, PSH
<cfy> iMadper: read log~~~
<iMadper> cfy: lol~
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道. 我之前用的是HTTP::Request这种的. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 我很肯定還有其他數據 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 没有里有eof的. tcp的eof除非是收到fin了吧?
<huntxu> iMadper: 你說會不會是請求得太快，那邊還沒跟上呢。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会呀. 会阻塞的.
<huntxu> iMadper: 那就是特別奇葩了。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧，我請求的位置不是一個正規的http服務器...
<iMadper> 你读取, 但是流还没有准备好, 你的读取会被阻塞, 进程休眠, 直到该数据准备好,  能返回了, 才会继续执行. 除非你明确用的是非阻塞io.  huntxu 
<lucky__> 我用empathy为什么一直连不上去irc呢
<huntxu> iMadper: Net::HTTP用的是阻塞的
<huntxu> iMadper: 他現在就是莫名其妙讀到一個eof ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 对嘛, 那就更没理由直接得到eof了... 有github不? 我看看你的脚本.
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒放在github啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这疑难杂症... 问stackoverflow吧... 
<iMadper> lucky__: 换端口. 7000或者8001之类的
<iMadper> cfy: mu4e, 妙不可言.
<lucky__> iMadper: 怎么换端口啊？
<iMadper> lucky__: 你设置irc账户的位置可以.
<huntxu> iMadper: 額。。。
<lucky__> iMadper: 我没有irc的账户
<iMadper> huntxu: 疑难杂症来的... 理解不了的行为... 我也不会嘛~~ 要不等 eexp 解答?
<iMadper> lucky__: 你不是要在empathy上面设置irc登录的吗? \
<lucky__> 是啊
<iMadper> lucky__: 就在设置irc登录的地方就可以设置端口
<jinqichao> 我终于进来了
<huntxu> iMadper: 唯一一點區別是tcpdump跳出來一個4096的包而不是正常的1448.。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 就是出eof那個包
<jinqichao> 怎么不是lucky
<iMadper> huntxu: 超过mtu了?
<roylez_> jinqichao: 恭喜你找到了基佬活动中心
<iMadper> huntxu: 你知道你的mtu是多少吗? 
<huntxu> iMadper: 1500
<huntxu> iMadper: 很奇怪，超了
<iMadper> huntxu: 那你4096的包怎么出来的...
<jinqichao> lucky
<huntxu> iMadper: 鬼知道。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须叔, 真心超越我的理解能力了... gfrog 这种专门研究网络的或许能帮你... 我太水...
<huntxu> gfrog: 求助
<jinqichao> ..
<huntxu> iMadper: LRO...
<helloworld> 有人搞基吗
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥? 全称?
<helloworld> 求图片
<lucky__> 为什么一改成lucky就不行呢
<huntxu> iMadper: 還有gro，Large/Generic Receive Offload
<cfy> iMadper: m4ue是啥？
<iMadper> huntxu: 太gaoji的东西， 找 gfrog 聊。。。
<helloworld> 地震了！快去救人
<iMadper> cfy: mu4e
<cfy> iMadper: mu4e是啥？
<iMadper> helloworld: 孩子。。。 
<iMadper> cfy: 一个emacs的邮件客户端
<iMadper> cfy: 太快了， 异步， 不会卡住emacs
<cfy> iMadper: .....我用 Sparrow ~
<cfy> iMadper: .....我用 Sparrow and web interface
<iMadper> cfy: web interface不好用。 sparrow没用过。
<huntxu> iMadper: 這下奇葩了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的好基友不理你了？
<huntxu> iMadper: 不知道為什麽在某個包就一挂
<cfy> iMadper: sparrow: a iOS gmail client
<iMadper> cfy: i see。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道诶。 有可能是个驱动的bug。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你intel的有线？
 * iMadper 我觉得我开始胡说了。。。 还是打住吧。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 我也覺得你在胡說
<iMadper> huntxu: lol～
<huntxu> iMadper: 我覺得跟對端有關
<roylez_> iMadper: 你一直胡说
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席是男的。
<roylez_> iMadper: 等我有帽子就ban你一个星期
<iMadper> roylez_: 我说错了吗？
<roylez_> iMadper: 我也没说错啊
<iMadper> roylez_: 那你干嘛ban我。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 城管打小贩需要理由么
<iMadper> roylez_: 无良城管。。。 我都没做生意呀。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 你就是打酱油的，也照样揍了...
<iMadper> roylez_: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/04/19/nokia-lumia-ad-malaysia/  
<alvin_rxg> Title: 马来西亚 Nokia 推出一段有关 Lumia 的预告片，只能说很诡异...... (@ engadget.com)
<huntxu> iMadper: 有其他好用點的庫沒
<iMadper> huntxu: HTTP::xxxx
<huntxu> iMadper: 核心庫？
<iMadper> 是呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧
<x-lucky> 为什么 我用lucky就连不上来呢
<helloworld> x-lucky, 因为你lucky
<iMadper> x-lucky: 别人起了这个名字了.
<x-lucky> iMadper: 为什么我之前就可以登上去
<iMadper> x-lucky: Nickname lucky is already in use, trying lucky` 你看看, 已经有别人先登录, 而且是叫lucky了~
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我了个擦，我本来就说过，我不会啊
<x-lucky> iMadper: 那我怎么办啊？
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子，帝都卖房了？
<huntxu> roylez_: 賣了三套
<maplebeats> huntxu, 大土豪啊
<helloworld> huntxu, 卖我吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 靠，客戶端那邊非阻塞貌似...
<iMadper> x-lucky: 换个名字. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 不對，httpserver
<helloworld> huntxu, 我给你屁股
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 那没办法. 
<roylez_> huntxu: 这么壕？还不赶紧救济蛋蛋一套？他现在还住在蛤蟆挖的地下室啊
<x-lucky> iMadper: 好吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 我能強制用blocking麽？
<iMadper> huntxu: 可能是超过了 queue list了.
<huntxu> roylez_: 沒事，我給他建一套
<huntxu> roylez_: 等我多買兩套
<maplebeats> huntxu, 跪求
<huntxu> maplebeats: 你也要建？
<maplebeats> huntxu, 没钱
<huntxu> maplebeats: 先上amazon買兩盒lego，然後我教你怎麽建
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道诶. 一般, 阻塞非阻塞是你自己决定的. 那边只有可能是你超过了等待队列, 把你给t了?
<maplebeats> huntxu, 这。。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 看來我要在這邊強制非阻塞？
<iMadper> huntxu: how?
<huntxu> iMadper: 但是Net::HTTP沒有相關的啊...
<iMadper> huntxu: 只能用c实现了吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 怎麽可能。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 可是Net::HTTP::NB才是非阻塞啊。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 靠，不管了，用別的庫
<iMadper> huntxu: 发送请求之后, 延迟一小下再接受. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 给他准备数据的时间
<huntxu> iMadper: no，數據發來了
 * iMadper 我又开始胡说了...
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 但是讀取不到
<iMadper> huntxu: 那是bug... 
<huntxu> iMadper: 就是讀著就eof了。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 明明還有一堆在後面的
<iMadper> huntxu: 你用non-block的方法, 如果读不到就不停的读
<huntxu> iMadper: 某些情況下要eof啊。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 有時定長，有時不定長
<huntxu> iMadper: 不定長的情況下我是要那個eof的
<maplebeats> http://bbs.ngacn.cc/read.php?tid=6161012
<huntxu> iMadper: 只要那個eof出現，就會挂。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 换个库吧。
<huntxu> iMadper: 我機器只有HTTP::tiny
<iMadper> huntxu: cpan -i
<huntxu> iMadper: 我要核心庫
<huntxu> iMadper: 不然用curl多省事。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 你列出来所有的核心库， 然后看看有没有觉得有可能的苦。
<iMadper> s/苦/库/
<huntxu> iMadper: 怎麽列
<iMadper> 稍等， 我给你
<iMadper> huntxu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723653/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
 * alvin_rxg 我艹，机器人呢？
<iMadper> huntxu: 直接去看300行吧。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道为啥这么多空行。。。
<iMadper> 突然又好了。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 你確定你這堆是核心？
<iMadper> huntxu: 有些是我自己安装的。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 比如lwp。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 滾
<iMadper> hun
<iMadper> huntxu: 不然怎么列出来？
<iMadper> huntxu: 剩下的， 靠谱的就 HTTP：：xxx和IO：：Socket了。。。 前者不是核心, 后者你肯定不想用. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 不知道LWP依賴多不多啊。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 不然用HTTP::Tiny算了
<iMadper> lwp依赖的最多了
<iMadper> lwp依赖超级多!!!
<abinez> 嗯
<iMadper> HTTP::xxxx, 多数都是lwp依赖的.
<abinez> 渣渣
<iMadper> huntxu: http::tiny够用?
<huntxu> iMadper: 夠用
<iMadper> huntxu: 那你试试看吧?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我只需要POST/GET，能自定義headers就行
<iMadper> huntxu: 那肯定够
<x-lucky> ubuntu下有什么可以和电视台同步的客户端吗
<huntxu> iMadper: 就是按長度讀取的那個，要一步一步自己來了
<huntxu> iMadper: 本來是當作流來處理的
<x-lucky> 我想看电视
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀...
<x-lucky> 有点是客户端吗？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 以前xbmc有插件可以. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不过那是910时代时候我用的了, 现在都不了解了.
<huntxu> iMadper: 它會阻塞到get完成為止麽？
<iMadper> x-lucky: pps for linux可以吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 那估計也不是我要的啊...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我要Stream >.<
<iMadper> huntxu: 我看看tiny的接口去
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我不喜欢pps
<iMadper> huntxu: 这是一次读取整个content.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那就不知道了... 有一些在线的. iptv
<huntxu> iMadper: sigh
<iMadper> huntxu: 这才是真正的阻塞.
 * iMadper 睡觉去了... 
<x-lucky> iMadper: pps装不上去
<iMadper> x-lucky: 啥问题？ 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 提示啥/
<roylez_> iMadper: 祝你梦见i海象
<iMadper> roylez_: 啥来的?
<x-lucky> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/254700
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<maplebeats> Error in POSTIN scriptlet in rpm package nginx-1.2.8-1.el6.ngx.x86_64
<maplebeats> error: Couldn't fork %post(nginx-1.2.8-1.el6.ngx.x86_64): Cannot allocate memory
<maplebeats>   Verifying  : nginx-1.2.8-1.el6.ngx.x86_64 
<maplebeats> 求解
<nitro_> stfw
<iMadper> x-lucky: 这货是给i386用的..
<iMadper> x-lucky: uname -m
<iMadper> x-lucky: 输出啥? 贴出来?
<maplebeats> 哦，好了。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: x86_64
<iMadper> x-lucky: blog.lyhdev.com/2011/01/ubuntu-linux-1010-x8664-apt-getppstream.html   试试这个?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Linux 10.10 x86_64 使用apt-get安裝PPS(ppstream)網路電視軟體 - 玩物尚誌 (@ lyhdev.com)
<iMadper> x-lucky: 行了吗?
<x-lucky> iMadper: 稍等
<iMadper> x-lucky: 速度... 好困...
<x-lucky> iMadper: [正在等待报头]  
<x-lucky> iMadper: 不是我能左右的
<iMadper> x-lucky: O_a
<alvin_rxg> better ?    http://uploadpie.com/LCbiN
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 机器人还会写perl? lol~
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 林志炫 - 爱我 (林志炫&柯以敏)
<iMadper> x-lucky: O_i
<x-lucky> iMadper: 正在装
<iMadper> x-lucky: O_z
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你怎么这么困？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 今天早上, 七点多... 七点多!!! 一个人给我打电话, 找我要一个软件!!!!!!
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我杀人的心都有了!!!
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我十一点钟才起床
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 要 360 ？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 不行, 妹子来的. 舍不得block掉.
<x-lucky> 有人用ubuntuone吗？
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 修软件很麻烦的，真的，慢慢来，修到6点钟，就俩人一起出去撮一顿
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 然后有啥夜生活之类的，再继续玩儿
<huntxu> iMadper: 手動block
<huntxu> iMadper: 定長那部分 =.=
<x-lucky> iMadper: 装好了
<x-lucky> iMadper: 随便打开个节目停留在即将播放上
<iMadper> x-lucky: 网不好。。。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 好办法。。。 算了。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 看来还是网页视频更适合我
<iMadper> x-lucky: 恩。 不过flash总是崩溃。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 同样的网络，为什么客户端就看不了呢？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不知道诶～ 可能客户端写的太渣了吧～ 毕竟是四年前的东西了， 现在都没人维护了
<x-lucky> iMadper: 或许我该换个客户端
<iMadper> x-lucky: 还有啥客户端？
<x-lucky> iMadper: 正在找
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你不看电视吗？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我看哆啦A梦而已。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 直接在土豆看。
<x-lucky> iMadper:好吧
 * iMadper 补觉去。。
<helloworld> 你们好呀！
<helloworld> 大家这么高兴啊
<helloworld> 是在扯淡吗
<lvlingli> helloworld: 显然是的
<x-lucky> 支付宝安全控件怎么装？
<void1> 明天shlug是不是有活动？
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 什么活动？
<huntxu> iMadper: 字符串截斷，how
<huntxu> iMadper: 其實不是字符串，是一個buffer，我用substr返回了前面4M，然後怎麽把這4M截掉
<helloworld> huntxu, cut
<helloworld> free(substr)
<helloworld> )
<helloworld> 0-)
<huntxu> helloworld: in perl...
<helloworld> 有人用debian吗
<helloworld> 现在的ubuntu跟debian不一样了。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 字符串？ 你的buffer是什么？ 不是一个数组吗？
<helloworld> 请问512内存可以用vista吗
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是，就是一個長長的字符串
<iMadper> huntxu: 我想想。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你是为了要4m之后的内容是吗？
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是，我是4M，4M返回
<iMadper> huntxu: 那你直接用substr获取4mb之后的内容好不好？
<iMadper> huntxu: 啊啊啊？ 读不懂。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 我用substr獲取了前4M，剩下的，要下次調用的時候再返回
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦哦～ 读懂了。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 截取很困难， 只能说是下次设置一个offset
<iMadper> huntxu: 但是这样内存太大了。 
<huntxu> iMadper: 答對。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 把它分成n個32768，用s///怎麽樣 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 所以好方法是， 你有两个4mb的buffer， 第一次写入到buffer1里面， 然后你读取， 第二次写入到buffer2里面，第三次再写入到buffer1里面？
<huntxu> iMadper: 笨
<huntxu> iMadper: substr用空值去做replacement...
<iMadper> huntxu: 这样就不占空间了？
<huntxu> iMadper: 空字符串
<huntxu> iMadper: 占毛空間？
<huntxu> iMadper: perl -e 'my $a = "abcde"; substr($a, 0, 3, "");  print $a;'
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩， 可以。 
<huntxu> iMadper: 話說你還不離開學校啊
<eexp> huntxu: @_=grep /.{32768}/g ?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我？我怎么了？
<huntxu> eexp: 不用了已經 =.=
<eexp> nnnd 睡觉这么久
<iMadper> eexp: 我刚爬下来。。。
<eexp> 极端bs使用substr的。
<huntxu> iMadper: 想待到畢業那天？
<eexp> 阿
<huntxu> eexp: 不然你想用啥。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不， 下个与回去。
<iMadper> huntxu: 主要是现在没找到工作， 回去干嘛？
<eexp> 我只map + grep
<huntxu> iMadper: 你沒找到工作？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀。 
<eexp> 吃饭
<iMadper> huntxu: 太水了， 谁要？
<huntxu> eexp: 拿來當緩存用的啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这算是内存块儿操作了， 估计map搞不定
<iMadper> huntxu: 要不去贵厂实习一个月，然后给我转正？
<Pudge> 我操四川又地震了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 啊？ 有地震了？ 不是刚震完吗？
<Pudge> 刚起床就看到慢屏幕的新闻。
<October21> irssi 的日志会一直记录下去吗？日志还好，但太水了
<Pudge> 不是，我才看到。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦。 
<abinez> http://www.beiww.com/uploadfile/info/uploadfile/201302/20130220113217806.jpg
<Pudge> 换一届领导人就要震一下么
<mk3548208> 天象
<October21> 科学点
<mk3548208> 上天对统治者的警告
<pity> 请教个 css 的问题，控制链接在新窗口中打开就在 a {} 里面加一句 target: _blank 就可以吧？但我加了似乎是不生效的
<mk3548208> pity, 在a标签里加
<October21> irssi 的日志会一直记录下去吗？日志太多水了
<abinez> 疼猪来啦
<abinez> http://www.beiww.com/uploadfile/info/uploadfile/201302/20130217111441131.jpg
<mk3548208> pity, 不建议用这个属性，体验不太好
<abinez> LOL
<pity> mk3548208: a { target: _blank } 这样吧？
<iMadper> huntxu: 嘿， 一说这个你就溜了！
<mk3548208> pity, <a href='' target='_blank'></a>
<pity> mk3548208: 我是做一个常用链接的静态页面，需要保持它常开
<pity> mk3548208: 那是 html 里的写法吧？
<mk3548208> pity, en,css貌似没这个属性吧
<pity> mk3548208: 我想加到 css 里，因为那个 html 是生成的
<October21> abinez: ^k^不在
<imtxc> 有人在么
<imtxc> 可以请教个问题么
<abinez> 在
<abinez> 我的饺子呢
<pity> mk3548208: 我加到 css 里后是灰色的，好像是没有这个属性
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的 bot 挂了？
<pity> mk3548208: css 不能控制链接在新窗口打开吗？
<imtxc> abinez: 先邮寄树莓
<abinez> 那个BOT拉出去晒太阳了
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 今天就你一个bot了啊 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<mk3548208> pity, 试一下这样行不行,css:  a{target:expression(this.target='_blank')}
<abinez> 树莓派在辛苦工作呢，下载机
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 好
 * imtxc 验证通过
<imtxc> abinez: 下载完了你吧机器和资源一起邮寄来啊。
<abinez> 皮痒了
<abinez> 你找T啊
<imtxc> abinez: 今天安全期啊
<mk3548208> pity, 我叫你试的不是w3c标准，不建议这样，只有IE支持
<abinez> 可以不用T了？
<imtxc> abinez: 管子们都不在， bot 们也都不在
<Fox78> iPad 连接 联通无线网卡  ，ssh 到家里主机，总是连不进去呢。
<abinez> 大神快出来
<imtxc> Fox78: 用wifi
<pity> mk3548208: 现在的需求是要在新窗口打开啊
<abinez> 要是地震咋办》
<abinez> 啥东西都没准备呢
<Fox78> imtxc:  我的联通无线上网卡，就是在一个上网终端里，支持wifi
<mk3548208> pity, 还有一种就是右击鼠标，选择在新窗口打开，或者用js控制
<pity> mk3548208: 那个静态页面上有 30 多个链接，每天要用到的至少 10 个，我要保持那个静态页面常开，如果打开一个链接就跳走，那每天要重复打开那个静态页面几十次以上
<abinez> 埋头谁啦
<abinez> http://www.beiww.com/uploadfile/info/uploadfile/201302/20130220112431378.jpg
<pity> mk3548208: 我现在是在 html 的 head 里加了 <base target="_blank">，但那个页面是生成的，随时会被覆盖掉
<mk3548208> pity, 没明白你的意思，html是用软件生成的?
<pity> mk3548208: 嗯，vimwiki 生成的
<Fox78> 就是个上网终端，可以带5个wifi设备。
<abinez> 百睡图
<pity> mk3548208: 用了一个 css 来控制样式
<mk3548208> pity, js和css你自己是有控制权的吧
<pity> mk3548208: css 是不变的，自己有控制权，js 我不懂
<stock-cn`> 谁知道怎么申请google voice吗
<imtxc> Fox78: 电脑能ping通你的ipad么
<mk3548208> pity, 要实现你要的效果，只能用js了
<stock-cn`> 按照网络教程，我进google.com/voice 去后，没看到upgrade your account的按钮
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Voice - One phone number, online voicemail, and enhanced call features (@ google.com)
<pity> mk3548208: 复杂吗？
<mk3548208> pity, 不复杂，遍历一下dom，给所有还有href的a标签添加target属性以及值
<Pudge> stock-cn`: 必须用美国ip才能申请，国内还不能
<pity> mk3548208: 对我来说有点儿复杂，我还是写在 html 里吧，就是重新生成后总要手动改一下
<Pudge> stock-cn`: 申请成功后也只是能用gtalk拨打电话，或者邮箱收语音留言，不能绑定自己手机
<mk3548208> pity, 我把代码给你吧
<pity> mk3548208: 也好，我试试
<Fox78> pity，没看懂要干嘛？日常连接么？
<pity> Fox78: 嗯，日常链接
<Fox78> 比如，我每天要翻印新闻。 那么，一起打开的就是，新闻页面和google的翻译页面？
<stock-cn`> Pudge: 我是用美国IP在注册阿
<stock-cn`> Pudge: 我现在用gae代理
<Pudge> stock-cn`: ip确定应用成功了？
<pity> Fox78: 差不多，要保持 google 翻译的页面常开
<Fox78> pity: windows系统？
<pity> Fox78: win 和 mac
<pity> Fox78: 是这样的
<pity> Fox78: 每天要重复打开十几个固定的链接，我把它们汇总放到一个静态页面上了，做为主页
<pity> Fox78: 然后我就从那个静态页面打开那些需要的链接，但要在新窗口打开，如果在本页跳转，那个静态页面就跳走了，还得打开一次
<Fox78> mac可以写bash脚本，open http://xxx.xx.xx  ; 把需要的都写上，然后运行一次就可以了。我就是这么干的。
<pity> Fox78: 新标签页打开也行，只要保持那个静态页面不跳走就行
<mjkr> any suggestion on signing this safely, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CNYUV0-bHZSX49g-8dZHqwot6bhzz_JSdqbsswDGRng/edit?pli=1 ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 呼吁释放因在北京街头要求官员公示财产而被刑拘的公民 - Google Drive (@ google.com)
<pity> Fox78: 我晕，居然还有这么干的
<stock-cn`> Pudge: 我在 www.ip138.com里查询了
<pity> Fox78: 我的那些链接是按需打开的
<mjkr> http://goo.gl/5u4QR for short
<pity> Fox78: 有些不常用的但不好记住 url，也放在那个页面里，随时可以打开
<Fox78> pity: 按须打开的话，直接保存到bookmark，分好类就ok了。
<Fox78> 或者，直接url 输入框输入关键词，各个浏览器都支持bookmark搜索
<stock-cn`> Pudge: 要怎么搞阿
<stock-cn`> Pudge: 我已经搞了好多天了，都没有头绪
<pity> Fox78: 嗯，但有些人不会那么用啊
<pity> Fox78: 而且碰上不好记的 url，要尝试好几次关键字
<Fox78> pity: 那就是你在整理企业的常用links
<pity> Fox78: 而且有不少是 http://1.1.1.1/xxx 这样的
<pity> Fox78: 嗯，方便同事
<pity> Fox78: 那种 ip 格式的可就难记了，但每天还总要用到
<Fox78>  pity : <a href="http://1.1.1.1/xxx" target="_blank"> xx </a>
<Fox78> 默写的，仅供参考
<pity> Fox78: 怎么写很简单，我早就写好了
<Fox78> pity: 卡在哪里了？
<pity> Fox78: 要在新标签页或新窗口打开那些链接，不要让那个常用链接的页面跳走
<Fox78> _blank 就是说 新窗口打开那些链接，不要让那个常用链接的页面跳走
<abinez> 妹纸来啦
<abinez> 奶茶妹妹
<Fox78> pity: 或者你用邪恶的iframe，hiahia
<abinez> http://fashion.chinadaily.com.cn/img/attachement/jpg/site385/20130419/0022191067d712daf14e24.jpg
<pity> Fox78: 嗯，这个没错，写在 html 里就可以，但我想让 css 来控制
<Fox78> pity: 能实现就好吧，css很必要么？
<pity> Fox78: 因为那个 html 改一次就会覆盖一次，我不能每次添加新链接都要去改 target 的属性
<Fox78> pity: 没明白。
<pity> Fox78: 那个 html 网页是生成的，不是手动写的，添加一个常用链接后就要重新生成一次，然后就把 target 属性覆盖掉了
<Fox78> pity: 把自动生成的脚本修改一下？有权限么？
<pity> Fox78: 有权限，是 vimwiki 生成的，我还得去找它的源码，太麻烦了
<Fox78> pity: 加入 query 支持，然后用js，批量修改target 属性。
<Fox78> css什么的，真心不会。
<pity> Fox78: mk3548208 刚给了我一个脚本，我试一下
<Fox78> nice
<Fox78> pity:  加入 query 支持  －》加入 jquery 支持
<pity> Fox78: 明白
<Fox78> 有人用无线3G上网终端连接ssh这么用么？
<alvin_rxg> 我想踢人
<vose> October21: 在线么？
<mjkr> alvin_rxg 到底是人还是 bot ?
<mjkr> 是<k>的twins吗？
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 我想把你踢了
<October21> vose: zai
<mjkr> alvin_rxg: 理由是
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 政治
<mjkr> alvin_rxg: 什么时候财产公示也成政治了？
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 只要有一方是不讲理的，就是『政治』
<mjkr> 1，哪一方是不讲理的；2，这是哪里的定义？
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 这是不关心中国的定义
<mjkr> 什么叫作“不关心中国的定义”？
<mjkr> 同时，请回答以上两个问题
<alvin_rxg> 因为我是不讲理的 :D
<mjkr> 那么，请说明你与刚才的link的关系——你属于涉事的哪一方？
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 中立方，不希望 freenode 被墙的一方
<mjkr> 这不是回答，因为link上没有提到freenode一个字
<14WAAPASM> The great firewall of china.......
<mjkr> 除非你自认为自己的财产被吁求要公开，或者你自认为自己吁求他人财产公开，否则你不属于其中任一方
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 我们需要 V
<mjkr> 什么是“V”？
<Pudge> 被墙也是有点的好处的，国外反党组织太多，中国太多人容易被忽悠，没自己想法，也不调查，稍微被煽动就跟着闹，自己倒霉，便宜了他们
<alvin_rxg> Vendetta
<mjkr> “V”的对象是什么，主题又是什么？
<mjkr> s/主题/主体
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: 嗯，太多了，那个茂名的家伙就经常这样
<14WAAPASM> mao: 你是谁？
<alvin_rxg> mao: 你从哪里来？
<14WAAPASM> mao: 为什么用我的名字？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 恩，中国国情太复杂，人口太多，阶层分化太明显，目前政府也只能尽量求稳
<ox77> 在这里是不是可以发表自由言论啊
<14WAAPASM> 国情复杂，那里复杂？
<alvin_rxg> 14WAAPASM: 那个不就是你自己么？ whois 一下，都是一样的信息，除了ip不一样。你在哪边登陆了，忘记退出的？ 让 nicksrv 帮你 ghost 掉吧
<14WAAPASM> 阶级分化，为什么分化？
<Pudge> 也不叫阶级
<alvin_rxg> ox77: 可以，如果不在乎 freenode，不在乎少得可怜的 linux 社区的话
<Pudge> 就是大概这个意思，或者说国民素质区别大吧
<14WAAPASM> alvin_rxg: 那我退出再重等一下。
<Pudge> 阶层？
<Pudge> 言论当然是自由的，想说什么随便说，不要人身攻击就行了
<ox77> alvin_rxg: 如果政府要查只能取freenode去获取IP？
<mjkr> alvin_rxg: 这话应该翻译然后贴到#freenode去，然后看op们怎么查
<mao_> 现在政府哪有这种闲心。
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: 查什么=
<mjkr> s/查/说
<ox77> 那为什么那些宣传自由的人不来这里宣传啊
<alvin_rxg> ox77: 这里很自由，有 rms 的大教堂的自由
<mao_> 这里才有多少人。
<alvin_rxg> ox77: irc 是……明文的……
<mjkr> 这里之所以人多，是因为这里初级用户很多
<mjkr> 你去#gentoo-cn看看
<Pudge> 因为一般打着宣传自由噱头的人，对他们来说，irc太高级，不会用。
<mao_> mjkr: 太客气了，应该说水的人多。
<archl> 宣传自由，就是宣传自律
<archl> 没自律，也没啥自由可言。
<Pudge> archl: +1
<Pudge> 现在网上太多宣传自由的人，都是那些底层的，没有自己想法，容易被人煽动的人，被那些别有用心的人利用，其实他们自己都不明白什么是自由
<alvin_rxg> 笑话，从小农社会过来的，工人阶级还没真正的团结在一起，就因各自的压力喘不过气了，有屁的自由
<mao_> archl: +1
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀，不说了，虽然老毛当年就是这么做的。『呵呵呵呵』 anyway, no politic
<alvin_rxg> *policy
<Pudge> 现在网上关于中国的负面宣传太多了，正面宣传太少，老毛子眼里的中国，和我们眼里的北朝鲜，是一回事。。
<void1> 明天shlug是不是有活动？
<helloworld> +
<mao_> Pudge: +1
<archl> 其实。。。老外怎么会报道中国——也怎么会报道朝鲜，和他们屁事没关。。。
<archl> 也就是汉语的不离中国。
<Pudge> archl: 这第二句是什么意思，看不懂。。
<archl> pudge，各人自扫门前雪。
<Pudge> archl: 是这个道理，不过老毛子也是利用这些大量负面的言论，进行造势，让国际舆论认为中国问题太多，政府问题太多，他们才好做一些“正义的”事情打压中国，从中获利
<Pudge> 就像当年打阿富汗一样，看起来他们解放了痛苦的阿富汗人民，其实阿富汗人民跟他们毛关系没有，他们就是想石油
<archl> 中国最大的问题，就是文化差异。
<archl> 中国传统文化在某些方面太伤。
<Pudge> 对啊，所以，不能像西方国家的那种自由，不然早乱了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不会的，我学习到的是 最好的防守是进攻，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 将所有核弹氢弹什么的，都集中在中国最接近地球核心的地方引爆
<Pudge> CyrusYzGTt: 但是中国人没有侵略性啊，你看从古到今，除了成吉思汗打到了欧洲，哪次战争是中国发起的，都是外部打中国
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 现在又
<archl> 成吉思汗。。不是。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 现在有
<Pudge> 可是老毛子眼里，中国发展起来了就会侵略他们，他们的思维定式
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 成集死韩 是 蒙古人
<mao_> 中国文化 相当优秀。、
<Pudge> 是啊，我就是想说，唯一的一次，侵略外国，统治中国的还不是中国人
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 起码 中国的传统文化被西方同化了 部分， 
<Pudge> mao_: +1
<Pudge> 我爱死中国文化了，可是老外不懂，他们只知道，你强大了，就会威胁到我，所以我要打压你
<archl> 中国从儒家时代开始就垮了 - 2千年。。。
<archl> 我如是说。。。
<eexp> 唯一一次侵略，是唐朝。成吉思汗，那是灭国。
<Pudge> archl: 你是想说，崖山之后无中国么
<CyrusYzGTt> Pudge§ 还有 传统保守的思想，已经逐渐被抛弃了，特别是传统文化方面的物质都被西化了
<archl> eexp: 还有汉朝
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ +1 
<archl> pudge 没有百家争鸣就会落后。
<mao_> 中国文化不会丢的，只是现在短期可能显得不是很重要。
<Pudge> 灭不灭国，不是光看谁统治中国的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 其实 我想说的是 五胡乱华的时候 就已经灭种了， 华夏族就已经不存在了
<Pudge> 我觉得，你占领了中国，但是你占领之后，你被中国文化同化了，你变成了中国人
<archl> 。。。看血缘？？
<October22> Pudge: 五四运动是西化的开端啊！
<archl> 有啥用处。。。
<Pudge> 这从某方面说，没有灭国啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 灭种 
<archl> 。。。
<mao_> 中国的文化不是以民族来划分继承的。ok\？？？、
<archl> 纯种狗都容易死。
<Pudge> 对，灭种，灭掉中国文化，那中国就真没了
<archl> 没了就没了。。。
<Pudge> 不然我们为啥还要说中国5000年历史呢
<archl> 又不是必不可缺。。。
<October22> Pudge: 五四运动从某种程度毁掉传统文化
<Pudge> 既然2000年钱就灭国了，中国在哪里
<archl> 在意历史么，那么在意历史么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我觉得现在就已经在灭了，， 所有的传统文化的东西归国家所有， 而且相对普通人来说很贵， 还有什么传统节日都过着西式的生活方式
<October22> 你们太狭隘了，中国古代从来就没过，只有家天下
<archl> October22: 你去对孟子，对庄子，对墨子说家天下吧。
<Pudge> 保留传统文化不代表不能接纳西方文化啊
<mao_> 什么是文化，
<mao_> 文化不是一对建筑，一对铜器好吧
<October22> 只有中原，哪有国的的概念？
<Pudge> 我觉得中国文化对外来文化相当包容
<CyrusYzGTt> October22§ 嗯， 所以应该建立地球文明， 不要狭隘的西方文明 东方文明，， 马雅文明 什么的
<mao_> 怎么可能没有国？
<Pudge> 反而西方文化非常排斥外来文化。
<CyrusYzGTt> 应该 不断的发动各种战争 统一地球
<CyrusYzGTt> 这方面 美国做的很好。 
<mao_> 不会统一，没有一个国家可以统一地球的
<CyrusYzGTt> 中国要加把劲
<October22> CyrusYzGTt: 你曲解了我的意思，中国古代之所以没国，是因为他根本不符合国的概念
<archl> Pudge 因为西方文化希望文化都独立发展。而不是相互渗透。
<CyrusYzGTt> October22§ 中原 夷狄 蛮 就是 国的概念
<archl> pudge 中国文化一直一个 —— 归一论。
<Pudge> October22: 中国古代怎么没有国了？各种诸侯国，外来使者，没有国家，哪里有这些东西
<archl> pudge 从用筷子看到。
<helloworld> 各位又在扯淡吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯， 准备 洗澡
<helloworld> 龟毛论？
<archl> helloworld 没有争论，没有学习，没有思考= 死人 OR 活机器
<Pudge> archl: 我可以想想成，吸纳，融化，然后变成中国文化，达到归一的，那是我错了
<October22> Pudge: 那是某些人的家
<October22> Pudge: 不是某些人的国
<Pudge> archl: 如此看来，中国文化的眼光和野心太大了
<October22> Pudge: 在古代爱的国是某些人的家及族
<helloworld> archl, Pudge 凡事从0开始！ 1什么的就是（日）
<October22> Pudge: 所以我理解为无国
<Pudge> October22: 恩，首先是家，慢慢的延伸到跟家有关，有相同起源的更多的家，于是成了国，我可以这样理解么
<eexp> 这样就理解为无国？哲学没学好。太偏了
<helloworld> Pudge, 你太傻了
<Pudge> helloworld: 请告诉我方法，如何变的跟你一样丛密你改
<Pudge> 聪明
<helloworld> Pudge, 只有信仰！你自己反省吧
<helloworld> Pudge, 首先什么的大概是谁 教坏你了
<October22> eexp: 我没学哲学，野路子出身
<Pudge> helloworld: 你有看懂我说什么了么，我表达了什么错误的观点？
<helloworld> printf 0
<mao_> “民不可与虑始而可与乐成”    谁能知道这是什么意思？？？？？
<Pudge> helloworld: 我可以理解成，你想说“我没看你说什么，反正你说的肯定是错的，原因我不知道，自己想你错在哪里了”
<helloworld> Pudge, 我们都被 权力 了
<helloworld> Pudge, 这世界很2
<Pudge> 我再次的理解了为什么别人对我说呵呵我就不爽，因为呵呵= 去你妈逼
<mjkr> alvin_rxg: 你在de？
<eexp> Pudge: !! 你得了臆想症
<Pudge> 呵呵
<helloworld> Pudge, 你是在第三国家吗？
<Pudge> 呵呵
<helloworld> Pudge, 0 开始 1 权利 2 被权力 3 第三世界 理解了吗
<Pudge> hehe
<helloworld> Pudge, 请定义你的 首先
<x-lucky> hello
<Pudge> 我从头到尾，只是在阐述，不太愿意听到各种中国怎么怎么不好的观点，然后就被各种断章取义，我只想说，呵呵
<helloworld> Pudge, 哪里都是一样的，有什么好抱怨的
<helloworld> Pudge, 只会呵呵可不能算是阐述
<Pudge> helloworld: 我没任何的抱怨，只是希望别人少一点抱怨，别老说中国怎么怎么不好，让老毛子看笑话，
<Pudge> helloworld: 我的阐述在之前早就说完了，现在只有hehe
<archl> Pudge 因为整理的中国好和不好，都不成系统。。。都是
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 老毛子是什么?
<archl> cLeaMooN:  就是毛子
<archl> cLeaMooN: 就是老欧美教授。
<archl> cLeaMooN: 有毛的+去研究的。
<cLeaMooN> .......
<cLeaMooN> 中国不好和他们有什么关系?
 * archl 摸摸 cLeaMooN 
<archl> cLeaMooN: 研究这事情好玩。所以他们研究。
<cLeaMooN> ......
<archl> cLeaMooN: 兴趣是第一生产力。
<x-lucky> unity可以调成透明的吗？
<archl> cLeaMooN: Ubuntu One 被封了啊。
<archl> cLeaMooN: 大概2个月前
<helloworld> archl, 封吧
<archl> helloworld: 结果是我弄错了
<helloworld> archl, ...
<cLeaMooN> helloworld, 有个你的说法不完全同意. 并不是哪里都一样
<helloworld> cLeaMooN, 同意你
<cLeaMooN> 美国很2, 中国也很2. 但是世界上不止有美国和中国
<helloworld> cLeaMooN, 我是村民，眼光狭隘
<icesword> hello guys
<cLeaMooN> helloworld, ......地球村?
<icesword> 有人用过随e行吗
<icesword> 有人吗
<MadBot_> icesword: 请直接描述问题!
<icesword> my question is fuck
<icesword> 有人吗
<MadBot_> icesword: 请直接描述问题!
<icesword> 东北狗 臭啥比
<archl> helloworld 当你觉得一切都麻烦，不想理解时。就洗洗睡吧。
<helloworld> archl, 谢谢
<cLeaMooN> 管理员死哪去了, 这种人就应该直接踢呀
<helloworld> cLeaMooN, 我投票你做城管
<archl> cLeaMooN: 当管理员吧。
<cLeaMooN> 我不常看这里
<cLeaMooN> 虽然常在
<archl> cLeaMooN: 本来就不需要常看。看到了就做就好了
<cLeaMooN> 哦... 也行
<cLeaMooN> adam不在. 等他来了再说
 * archl 要是当了管理员，首先就立一堆 ignore 免得自己讨厌的时候，直接不理智的踢人。
<cLeaMooN> ignore什么?
<archl> cLeaMooN: 就是忽视对方的发言
<cLeaMooN> archl, 我都忽视了还踢谁呀......
<Pudge> 应该是把ignore规则直接应用到踢人
<cLeaMooN> 我一般想踢的都是骂人的和刷屏的
<cLeaMooN> 和内容无关
<iMadper> 我擦! 吃顿饭, 下大雨!!! 至于吗?!
<archl> iMadper cLeaMooN 今天我们这里4月飞雪啊。
<iMadper> cLeaMooN: 那个人第二次来骂了这是. 一会儿我要个op给t了
<archl> 哈哈
<iMadper> archl: ... 听说了
<Pudge> 谁骂人了
<Pudge> 刚才没看到啊
<iMadper> eexp: 神, 帮忙ban一个人
<cLeaMooN> iMadper, ban掉吧
<cLeaMooN> archl, 你在哪里?
<archl> cLeaMooN: 山东潍坊
<iMadper> eexp: icesword [~iceman@unaffiliated/icesword]    这小子来两次了, 每次都是什么都不说就开始骂东北人.
<archl> cLeaMooN:  来的 马来西亚人，从41度直接体验零度
<cLeaMooN> archl, ......山东现在会下雪?
<Saxon> ar
<archl> cLeaMooN: 我们走着走着，建筑上就掉下一大块积雪砸到我们面前啊。
<Saxon> archl: 和我这边一样刚下完雪
<cLeaMooN> archl, .........
<iMadper> x-lucky: 支付宝插件装不上? 
<archl> cLeaMooN: 差点砸着巴西人和澳大利亚人。
<archl> Saxon: 。
<archl> saxon 我这里都化成水了。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 装上了
<archl> cLeaMooN: 我从来听说过4月下雪的呐。
<cLeaMooN> archl, ......世界大联合
<archl> cLeaMooN: 30届风筝会
<archl> cLeaMooN: 第一次在雪里放风筝
<iMadper> x-lucky: 恩.
 * iMadper 下大雨还这么热...
 * iMadper 没天理了...
<archl> iMadper: 你在广东哈。
<iMadper> archl: 是呀. 受不了了... 下个月回去了
<archl> iMadper: 买空调啊。
<archl> iMadper: 好奇为啥广东学生不买移动式空调。。。
<iMadper> archl: 有空调.
<iMadper> archl: 刚开开.
<archl> iMadper: 说明您那里条件好啊
<archl> iMadper: 免费空调。
<iMadper> archl: 电费呀...
<Saxon> iMadper: 大自然免费空调
<iMadper> Saxon: ... 没
<archl> iMadper: 让我想起来以前用那种液态枕头
<archl> iMadper: 平时泡凉水里。。。
<iMadper> archl: 哦, 我还没用过, 见过几次.
<iMadper> archl: 恩. 
<archl> 用的时候直接抱着。
<archl> iMadper: 让我想。。。直接像电脑风扇那样水循环算了。。。
<archl> iMadper: 说错了，是液态散热。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: unity的窗口可以调成透明的吗？
<archl> x-lucky 用 ubuntu-tweak
<archl> x-lucky iMadper 不用 Ubuntu
<x-lucky> archl: 哦
<iMadper> archl: ：-）
<iMadper> archl: :-)
<x-lucky> archl: myunity怎么样？
<archl> 不懂
<iMadper> archl: 液氮好不好?~
<iMadper> archl: -198度
<archl> iMadper: 液态循环垫子+风扇比单风扇效果好。
<iMadper> archl: taobao有卖的~
<archl> iMadper: 因为接触面——凉席一想风扇不好用
<iMadper> archl: 不, 直接用液氮喷别人~~ 
<archl> iMadper: 干冰就够了
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 液氮容易出事
<archl> iMadper: 液氧更好。
<iMadper> 冻伤.
<x-lucky> archl: tweak怎么装啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 液态水晶 更好
<iMadper> x-lucky: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Tweak - Let's rock with Ubuntu (@ ubuntu-tweak.com)
<archl> iMadper: 摸摸
<iMadper> ! momo archl 
<MadBot_> archl: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<archl> iMadper: 好玩的新字体。 http://www.openfontlibrary.org/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Open Font Library (@ openfontlibrary.org)
<archl> !momo iMadper 
<archl> ! momo iMadper
<archl> 这是什么。
<iMadper> archl: 没法用来写程序呀...
<archl> 机器人。
<iMadper> ! momo archl 
<MadBot_> archl: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<x-lucky> iMadper: 那个版本太老了
<iMadper> x-lucky: 为啥?
<October22> iMadper: ppa啊
<iMadper> October22: 别跟我说. 跟 x-lucky 说. 
<October22> 小白都觉得你的老
<archl> iMadper:  http://openfontlibrary.org/en/font/futhark-adapted
<alvin_rxg> Title: Futhark Adapted (@ openfontlibrary.org)
<iMadper> October22: 你找个新的?!
<x-lucky> iMadper: 那个网页下面写的old ersion
<x-lucky> iMadper: 不需要了
<mao_> sjie
<iMadper> x-lucky: old version是个按钮, 是说, 如果你需要老的版本, 按那里.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你直接点download, 是最新的.
<x-lucky> iMadper: soga
<iMadper> archl: 如何便人...
<iMadper> archl: 如何辨认.
<archl> iMadper: 你玩过游戏 cuyo 么。
<iMadper> archl: 没怎么玩过游戏...
<iMadper> archl: 小学, 初中玩的多. 
<archl> iMadper:  https://libregamewiki.org/Cuyo
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Cuyo - Libregamewiki (@ libregamewiki.org)
<October22> archl: 字体玩的多吗？
<iMadper> archl: 可能玩过类似的
<archl> October22: 懒得用软件画。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 安装失败
<iMadper> x-lucky: 提示啥?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 截图看看?
<x-lucky> http://imagebin.org/254716
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<x-lucky> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/254716
<October22> alvin_rxg: /dcc?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没有...
<archl> iMadper: 玩这个 不后悔 http://www.karimmi.de/cuyo/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Cuyo (@ karimmi.de)
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没有出错信息. 
<iMadper> eexp: :-)
<archl> eexp:  给 op
 * iMadper 我得先学一下语法去...
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 哦, 先帮你搞定那个.
<x-lucky> iMadper: how？
<eexp> archl: .. 你要打架？
<eexp> op多了，肯定打架
<archl> eexp: 呃。。。
<archl> eexp: 为啥？
<eexp> 经常这样啊
 * archl 摸摸 eexp 的脑袋看看热不热。
<archl> eexp: 你见我和谁打架过。
<eexp> 那你要了干吗。我都不上。
<archl> eexp: 只是没看到你已经给了。
<eexp> 嗯。一次只给一个
<archl> eexp: 嗯。我没意见
<x-lucky> iMadper: 还在吗？
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
<iMadper> x-lucky: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<eexp> 嘎嘛。有好玩的没
<iMadper> x
<gfrog> eexp: 当了一天猪，好玩么？
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 长财气。赞 gfrog
<gfrog> eexp: -_-
<eexp> gfrog: 这样夸奖，心情舒畅吧。 lol
<x-lucky> iMadper: Cannot access PPA 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你用的win8？
<iMadper> x
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不是呀, 我是win7
<gfrog> eexp: 。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 然后呢
<iMadper> x-lucky: sudo apt-get update
<eexp> gfrog: 去找找rh的美女
<iMadper> eexp: 你真觉得rh有?
<eexp> 啥公司，总有1，2个吧
<eexp> 难道都去酒店了？
<gfrog> iMadper: 还是有的吧
<iMadper> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak    x-lucky 
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没看到呀...
<eexp> 看吧，嘎嘛看中了某一个
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦哦, 有个virt的小妹子不错
<iMadper> gfrog: 贵组真心多妹子...
<x-lucky> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> x-lucky: 搞定了?
<x-lucky> iMadper: yes
<iMadper> :-)
<gfrog> eexp: 跟我没关系，rh妹子多，所以总有那么几个看得过去的。
<eexp> gfrog: 那自然有
<iMadper> gfrog: 其实吧, 就算不好看, 天天看, 看多了, 也就觉得顺眼了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 真心怀疑你的审美。virt-qe都是女汉子
<eexp> 女汉子。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦? 我只能看看外贸, 都没说过话...
<x-lucky> 我每次从windows回来都没办法挂载win的系统分区，有人知道是怎么回事吗？
 * iMadper 洗澡!
<eexp> x-lucky: 手段挂载，然后贴出提示。
<iMadper> eexp: 你知道为什么我不让她手动挂载吗? lol~  
<eexp> 自己问问题，需要多提示信息。
 * iMadper 我去洗澡~ 回来看悲剧~
<eexp> 为啥
<iMadper> eexp: 因为你还得教他怎么挂载~ 
<eexp> 这不用教啊
<iMadper> lol
<x-lucky> 对
<eexp> x-lucky: 终端启动nautilus，然后点挂载。看终端的提示，贴出来
<x-lucky> 这不用教
<x-lucky> 挂载成功了
<iMadper> ................................
<eexp> 。
<eexp> lol
<iMadper> 不科学...
<x-lucky> 只是很好奇为什么每次从windows回来都会发生这种事情
<October22> eexp: 她是win8可以直接搞?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你没有说提示啥呀.
<eexp> win下关机正常？断电过？
<x-lucky> iMadper: 已经挂载成功了，不用提示了
<October22> eexp: win8有快速启动
<x-lucky> eexp: 没有
<eexp> 没断电，担心win刷了fireware嘛。
<x-lucky> eexp: 每次都是这个情况
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你知道我为什么没问你们怎么手动挂载吗？
<eexp> 是热启动，还是冷启动。可能有点关系。
<October22> eexp: win8会禁止linux访问吧
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不知道.
<x-lucky> iMadper: 因为我遇到这个问题n次了都
<eexp> October22: 断电后，没fireware，就应该正常吗。
<October22> 我没用过win8
<eexp> 我也没用过。
<October22> 听说有这个问题
<eexp> 猜的。
<October22> 好像不能自动挂载
<eexp> x-lucky: 自己还能手动，其实不应该问问题，应该去搜索。
<October22> eexp: 强行使用有副作用，看你怎么办 :)
 * eexp 动手能力不行的，或者脑容量小了的。才问问题。
<October22> 我猜的
<eexp> 。
<x-lucky> eexp: 我是想知道why
<eexp> 最多丢文件
<October22> 她win只有一个分区 :)
<eexp> x-lucky: 赶紧测试，cp文件过去。然后启动进win.
<eexp> 难道是妹朵。
<October22> lol~
<x-lucky> eexp: 额。。。下次再试
<x-lucky> 88
<archl> x-lucky: 真的是妹啊。
<archl> 跑掉了。
<iMadper> ...
<x-lucky> archl: 88
<x-lucky> iMadper: 8
<archl> iMadper: 你让mm跑掉了
<iMadper> archl: ?
<iMadper> archl: 我只是洗了个澡而已...
<October22> archl: 你现在才知道啊？
<archl> October22: 呃。有关系吗。
<archl> October22: 喜欢mm么。
<October22> 你也看到了iMadper……
<October22> 啊
<archl> iMadper: 照片交出来
<iMadper> archl: 给过你了...
<October22> archl: cuyo 缺少font-big.xpm[.gz]
<iMadper> archl: 你刚从澳洲回来的时候就给过你了~
<archl> iMadper:  。结果一直没看到。。。
<archl> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> archl: ... ...
<archl> iMadper: 你给我的是新浪微薄帐号。。。
<eexp> archl: 你的先交
<archl> eexp: 。。。
<iMadper> archl: 是呀, 上面有照片呀
<October22> iMadper: 这么快就搞到照片啦？
<iMadper> October22: 什么照片? archl 要我的照片
<iMadper> October22: 我搞一张我自己的照片很难吗?
 * gfrog 原来渣fedora把粗体字干掉了，我说怎么现在看终端和irc都怪怪的。
<October22> 男的有什么好看的啊？罗姐
 * gfrog 字体这问题得问壕基铛才是。
<October22> archl: 你介绍的游戏怎么字体缺少啊？
<Bainily> ?这里也有妹子？
<archl> October22: 我的没问题
<iMadper> 没有字体, 是自己系统的问题吧?
<October22> 我的安装提示Error: Could not find "pics/font-big.xpm[.gz]".
<archl> eexp:  http://i.imgur.com/PdmLYmz.jpg
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 搜索不到
<archl> iMadper: 另外，在宾馆里喜欢开着方面的我算不算变态。
<iMadper> archl: .. 大晚上的...
<archl> iMadper: 就吓吓人吧。
<iMadper> 开着方面是什么意思? archl 
<archl> iMadper: 开着房门
<iMadper> archl: 不知道, 反正我的习惯是进去先把所有能锁的都锁上
<archl> iMadper: 你的 新浪啥啥叫什么？
<iMadper> archl: 现在注销了.
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 直接寄过来
<iMadper> archl: 早给你机会你不看...
<iMadper> archl: 说邮箱
<archl> iMadper:  lililjlj@gmail.com
<iMadper> archl: 恩. 
<eexp> archl: 额。你个死家伙，发这种。
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/254719
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<archl> eexp: 。。黑猫不是好猫
<eexp> 喜感
<iMadper> archl: sent
<archl> maplebeats 你比较之下就太猥亵了。。。
<archl> iMadper: 我对比了你俩。。。
<archl> iMadper: 。。。小孩别戴黑眼睛
<archl> 黑眼镜
<archl> 好像老人或者小小孩
<iMadper> archl: ... 我就是很老了
<archl> iMadper: 比我小多了
<archl> iMadper: 前几天看到个我以为大妈的体育局的小秘书，结果对方比我只大一岁。。。
<archl> lol
<iMadper> archl: ... ..
<eexp> play.baidu.com 一直傻傻的跳，就是不播放。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度音乐盒 (@ baidu.com)
<maplebeats> archl, 什么？
<ofan> http://ruby-china.org/topics/10353
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ruby China | [扬长避短] cruby 在什么情况下比 c++, javascript, go, java, haskell 更效率... » 社区 (@ ruby-china.org)
<mjkr> kk 去哪了？
<archl> maplebeats: 你比较猥亵
<maplebeats> archl, 从哪里看出来的
<ofan> ar
<ofan> archl: 你竟然也有帽子了
<maplebeats> 这是什么情况
<mjkr> 什么是帽子？
<October22> 权力啊
<mjkr> 帽子=@?
<onlylove> 罗杰啥时候戴帽子了
<archl> onlylove: 需求跟着雪球走
<October22> archl: 我发现问题了，是官网上没提供了cuyo-data
<archl> October22: 。。。
<October22> archl: 我用apt装的
<archl> October22: 怪事。我没问题。
 * archl 要睡了。。。
<October22> 系统其实应该提示缺少cuyo-data
<summerslyb> n
<October22> 推荐一个好玩的
<October22> http://stabyourself.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Stabyourself.net - Headbutting a knife doesn't count (@ stabyourself.net)
<October22> 很搞怪
<October22> 需要 lua 支持，其实是一个lua写的love引擎
 * summerslyb list
<October22> Stabyourself.net was formed in early 2011 to make awesome games for the masses. We don't take pride in being the best, but we are.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Stabyourself.net - Interactive electronic entertainment! (@ Stabyourself.net)
<October22> 更正一下是Löve引擎
<October22> tips: mari0需要的Löve引擎版本和其他几个游戏不同
<miss> 求助，ubuntu12.04进入tty 黑屏
<pity> hostname_xxx:1000 packets transmitted, 1000 received, 0% packet loss, time 16733ms 请教，想取出 hostname_xxx 一列和 0% 那一列，应该怎么切割字段？
<iMadper> pity: 我想想~
<iMadper> pity: 我先写一个试试看, 能成功了告诉你
<pity> iMadper: 我老找你要现成的
<onlylove> cut还是awk
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<miss> 求助，ubuntu12.04进入tty 黑屏
<onlylove> tty本来就是黑的
<pity> onlylove: 不管是 cut，还是 awk，分割符选哪个比较高效
<iMadper> pity: echo 'hostname_xxx:1000 packets transmitted, 1000 received, 0% packet loss, time 16733ms' | awk 'BEGIN{FS="[: ]"} {print $1, $7}'
<iMadper> pity: 搞定
<iMadper> pity: 是不是可以?~
<pity> iMadper: 我靠，gaoji 呀
<pity> iMadper: 这样都行
<iMadper> pity: 恩~
<pity> iMadper: 总算让你用上 BEGIN 了，哈哈哈
<iMadper> pity: 哈哈~
<pity> iMadper: 我还打算 cut 后再 sed 呢
<pity> iMadper: 没想到 awk 这么方便就搞定了
<iMadper> pity: awk好东西呀~
<pity> iMadper: 嗯，得下工夫学学
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 是呀. 学学挺好的.
<pity> iMadper: BEGIN{FS="[: ]"} 在这里是以 : 做分割符？
<iMadper> pity: 不是呀, 正则, 以 :或者空格
<miss> 不是，黑屏是指没有任何字符提示，无光标的黑屏
<gfrog> miss: 你按的啥进tty的？
<pity> iMadper: 原来如此，我说不像只是 : 分割的呢，我还纳闷儿这里怎么还有切片的用法呢
<miss>  ctrl+alt Fn
<miss>  ctrl+alt +Fn
<gfrog> miss: F几？
<miss> F123456都一样
<gfrog> miss: 1-7都按过了？
<miss> F7能正常进入图形界面。其它的黑屏
<iMadper> O_a
<void1> 明天shlug是不是有活动？
<October22> miss: 自己学习下
<miss> 呃。google过了，但没有找到有效方法。
<iMadper> 这明显就不好查.
<October22> 又打击人
<stock-cn> 谁用过google voice，能教教我吗
<iMadper> miss: 取消gnome的自动启动, 直接进去tty试试看?
<iMadper> stock-cn: 没啥用吧, 只知道在米国能免费打电话...
<iMadper> stock-cn: 在国内, 想申请下来一个帐号都挺难的1.
<iMadper> stock-cn: 需要一个美国电话. 或者找别人提供虚拟电话.
<Pudge> 我申请了个号，充点钱偶尔打个电话，真没啥用
<miss> 好的，因为之前都用过tty，最近更新后一直没用，今天一用才知道这样。郁闷
<hkhk_ald>  /topic
<iMadper> gfrog: 我突然觉得我坑了 miss了. 他如果进入不了tty, 然后我让他取消了gnome的自动启动... 然后他一开机, 就直接黑屏了可能... 
<Pudge> ubuntu又少了一个用户
<Pudge> exit 
<hkhk_ald> exit
<iMadper> pity: ping.
<pity> iMadper: .
<namoamitabuddha> 用啥查看 djvu?
<namoamitabuddha> zathura 好像有点慢
<iMadper> evince不能看吗?
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你会申请吗
<namoamitabuddha> evince 太大, 而且依赖 gtk3
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不会, 我之前失败了的..
<iMadper> stock-cn: 要米国电话号码的.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 唉，我也是失败阿
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你有美国的vpn吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 只有ssh
<stock-cn> iMadper: ssh能行吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 都不行, 需要的是美国的电话
<stock-cn> iMadper: 单独发给我用一下
<stock-cn> 我去注册美国的虚拟电话号码
<Pudge> stock-cn: 网上很多虚拟美国电话号码
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我刚用gae好像不行
<stock-cn> Pudge: 还要能转发
<iMadper> stock-cn: 他会给你打电话, 告诉你验证码的
<stock-cn> iMadper: 独聊发给我
<Pudge> stock-cn: 能转发，skype或者其他voip软件，都可以
<namoamitabuddha> 不是说不推荐 Skype 么
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不行呀, 我买的 ofan 的, 是用密钥登录的
<Pudge> stock-cn: 网上很多相关教程，如何用虚拟美国号码申请voice
<Pudge> 但是申请好之后，你就不用再用。。
<stock-cn> 谁有免费的美国vpn能借用一下啊吗
<stock-cn> Pudge: 你会申请吗
<Pudge> 不需要vpn，我当时就找了个美国ip，就能打开voice申请页面了
<Pudge> 剩下的就是申请美国虚拟电话号码，转移到voip上， 接电话，输入验证码
<stock-cn> Pudge: 怎么找美国IP阿
<Pudge> 不是美国ip，是代理，通过代理上voice页面，会以为你有美国ip，
<stock-cn> Pudge: 哪里有美国的代理
<stock-cn> Pudge: 我用gae代理，是不行哦
<Pudge> http://hi.baidu.com/wodingdong/item/0d90dd36eb9a4785c2cf2985
<alvin_rxg> Title: google voice注册全过程（最详尽的在国内的注册方法）_流氓的文化_百度空间 (@ baidu.com)
<stock-cn> 谁有免费的美国vpn，能借用一下吗
<Pudge> 你看这个吧，我就是按照这个一步步注册好的
<Pudge> 上面写的很详细，哪些代理可用，如何设置，如何用voip绑定美国电话号码
<Pudge> 自己跟着做，就弄申请好了
<Pudge> 我只想说，真没必要，除非你有美国号码的手机，
<Pudge> 不然就是个普通的voip
<stock-cn> 没有用阿，找不到美国的VPN
<Pudge> 最方便的办法，找你在美国留学的同学帮你申请，1分钟全部搞定
<stock-cn> Pudge: 那我也没有美国的号码阿
<Pudge> 他有啊
<stock-cn> Pudge: 美国同学申请，哪里有美国的号码？
<stock-cn> Pudge: 那到时候不是转接到他的号码上去了？
<Pudge> stock-cn: 你美国的同学不用电话的？
<gebjgd> google voice能用?
<Pudge> stock-cn: 你难道幻想着申请好了之后你能转接到自己的手机上么？
<Pudge> stock-cn: 不可能的。。。
<iMadper> stock-cn: google voice在国内没任何作用的. 
<Pudge> stock-cn: 我原以为你只是想申请个voice号码玩玩，
<Pudge> stock-cn: 原来你的野心比我大。。
<gebjgd> 果然 能用
<brant> 有没有高手在啊
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 怎么用阿
<gebjgd> 打国内2美分
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 有没有美国的vpn
<gebjgd> stock-cn, 我的google账户直接就能用了
<Pudge> stock-cn: 放弃吧，如果你真想用google voice，申请好了你也只能在电脑上用
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼
<Pudge> stock-cn: 想绑定到手机号使用，第一步是申请美国visa
<gebjgd> ofan, 死呕饭
<ofan> md sdl,wxwidgets在mac上都没法用
<ofan> 真垃圾
<stock-cn> 谁推荐一个美国免费VPN网站
<gebjgd> ofan, 谁让你用垃圾mac的
<ofan> gebjgd: 当爹没
<gebjgd> ofan, 还没
<ofan> gebjgd: 是sdl和wxwidgets垃圾
<gebjgd> ofan, 承认吧  还是mac垃圾
<Pudge> 我也想买一个垃圾mac，就是好贵
<gebjgd> Pudge, 何必买垃圾
<gebjgd> stock-cn, google voice贵 没有voip便宜
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 我就要他，别的不要
<Pudge> gebjgd: 就是想用用，亲自感觉以下它的垃圾，然后扔到没有的人面前，说，给你用吧，太垃圾了
<stock-cn> 你们谁告诉我一个美国VPN免费注册网站吧
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你去买个二手的苹果电脑就是了
<gebjgd> stock-cn, 先翻墙吧 物理还是电子的都要翻了墙再说
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哪里有卖二手mac的，有pro么？
<gebjgd> ofan, 搬了家 差点破产
<Pudge> gebjgd: 大概多少钱？超过8000就算了
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我草 你还真买?
<gebjgd> ofan, 买家具  整体厨房  新的租金
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我是真想有一个啊，不然看着眼馋
<ofan> Pudge: 买二手的
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕....
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我这里有个  7000人民币吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 啥型号，哪年的？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 2008年的吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: pro? air?
<gebjgd> Pudge, pro
<Pudge> gebjgd: 08年，有点老啊，配置？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 2G内存
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你要出邮费的
<Pudge> 显示器多大？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 1440的分辨率
<Pudge> 我操，邮费太贵，
<Pudge> 而且要运坏的
<Pudge> 哪个城市
<ofan> 吆西，出去吃自助
<gebjgd> Pudge, 从欧洲到天朝
<Pudge> 你在欧洲？太好了，我也是
<Pudge> 哪里
<gebjgd> Pudge, 德国
<Pudge> 近的一逼
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 能给一个美国的vpn申请地址吗
<ofan> gfw.cn
<gebjgd> stock-cn, 我没有美国的vpn
<Pudge> 留着，暑假，我来玩的时候，方便的话找你来拿
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你在西班牙?
<Pudge> 法国
<gebjgd> Pudge, 还是法国?
<Pudge> 话说，你们那里的猪肘子，没有东欧那边的弄的好吃啊，
<Pudge> 太咸
<gebjgd> Pudge, 从来不吃
 * gebjgd 准备烧烤  去超市买肉
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我就去玩的时候吃过一次，hou死我了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我去过2次巴黎
<Pudge> gebjgd: 好玩么，我是觉得欧洲这边就巴黎最好玩了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你不是去过么 
<stock-cn> 谁有免费的美国VPN注册网站
<Pudge> gebjgd: 下次你再来，说一声，带着你的mac，我接待你
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不是我的mac
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我是果黑
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。我就是问你觉得好玩么。。我自己住那里都住了好久
<gebjgd> Pudge, 有个人要出
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我就是逛博物馆
<gebjgd> Pudge, 还是老的建筑
<Pudge> gebjgd: 价格再压低点啊，08年的，8000有点贵啊，1000欧了，800欧差不多啊。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 博物馆有啥意思。，也就卢浮宫还行，我就喜欢迪士尼。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 迪士尼? 那是我儿子女儿去的地方
<stock-cn> 唉，找了一个晚上没找到美国的VPN
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我就喜欢拉着我朋友一起去，好多东西不适合小孩玩啊，太刺激了
<Pudge> 这货终于走了，我都不知道他要个google voice来干嘛
<Pudge> 我说找个美国同学一下就申请好了，他说那样申请好了他也没美国号码绑定接听
<gebjgd> Pudge, 谁用google voice啊 那么贵
<Pudge> 这什么逻辑，自己申请的voice号你就有美国号码绑定了？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 他傻  你也跟着傻?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 是有点贵，比skype还是便宜点，人不在美国真心没用
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我是好多年以前申请个voice号码玩玩的
<gebjgd> Pudge, 在欧洲也能用了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不能啊，只接受美国号码啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你那里能用了？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我手机登陆voice还是说无法绑定号码啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你自己试试看就知道了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我试试
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我没在手机上试验
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你是说电脑上打电话么。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 恩  
<gebjgd> Pudge, 手机上直接用voip了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 那只要有voice就能打啊，都不用voice，gtalk就能打电话了。
<piggybox> ofan:  不是有wxmac么
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我是说，跟美国一样，voice的意义在于绑定到手机。。完全用voice号码代替手机号码，用手机打voice电话或者用手机接听voice电话
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这个除了美国，别的地方都还没开始支持吧，运营商不同意啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不过现在也没必要了，法国3大手机运营商抽风，都推出了廉价套餐，9欧一个月，打全球座机免费，欧盟手机免费，最重要的是，打中国手机免费。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我操  那么爽
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我用的voip 中国座机手机都免费
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，一年了，现在都开始流行自己买手机，然后签一个这个合同了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 以前都是为了换新手机才签合同。
<Pudge> gebjgd: smartvoip么？我一般用这个
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不过问题是，没3g信号的地方，没法打，还是通过手机直接打效果好啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, voipraider
<gebjgd> Pudge, 笨 有本地免费接入号码
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我在美国出差的时候都能直接打
<Pudge> gebjgd: 啊？这个我真不知道，怎么弄？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 去www.voipraider.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: VoipRaider (@ voipraider.com)
<Pudge> gebjgd: 什么意思？怎么本地免费接入？如果没网络的时候
<gebjgd> Pudge, 里面有手机或者座机号码绑定
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我去看看，要是好用，我就换这个了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 就是有个本地座机号码  你用座机 手机拨打  之后继续输入目标地址的电话就是了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我用smartvoip必须要找个有3g信号好的地方
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不需要网络
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哦，我懂了，就跟打本地电话一个价格是么？
<ofan> piggybox: 运行时错误
<gebjgd> Pudge, 对
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你有本地电话的免费拨打的时候  这个功能就很爽了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这个我懂了，不过问题是，我手机现在的合同，打座机也算时间的，一个月就2小时。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不需要互联网  用普通电话就能随便打电话了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 用家里座机就是了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我等着合同到期，去签那新的廉价合同。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 问题是家里没装座机啊。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 那就不知道了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 而且，人不在家的时候，怎么办。。所以根本的办法，只有换合同。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 人不在家?
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我向来都是给国内电话 
<gebjgd> Pudge, 国内找我都是用飞信
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我懂你的意思，我是说，最方便，彻底的方法。。
<piggybox> ofan:  厄，缺乏维护吧
<gebjgd> Pudge, 举家移民
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我这里，就是换成那个新合同，啥问题都没了，随便打
<Pudge> gebjgd: 就是手机想换就要自己买了，好贵。
<piggybox> ofan:  你装的是brew里的wxmac?
<gebjgd> Pudge, 自己买很贵么?
<gebjgd> Pudge, 现在都没有什么好的合同  让你省钱的买手机了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 一个iphone 5，600欧呢，自己买，不签合同划不来啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 谁买iphone啊
<ofan> piggybox: macports的
<ofan> wxwidgets本身的问题
<Pudge> gebjgd: 最新的android也不便宜啊。。
<ofan> gdb后发现是double free
<Pudge> gebjgd: 以前都是合同一年一到期，就换个新手机的，现在要考虑了。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我现在没什么好手机可买的  继续用我的htc dz 和chacha
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不说了啊，去超市了，等会关门了
<ofan> gebjgd: s4不错
<wsly> hello
<wsly> 打开命令行的命令是什么？
<wsly> bey
<skraito> hey
<skraito> wsly
<gebjgd> ofan, 三星s3?
<gebjgd> ofan, 不喜欢  我更爱htc
<Pudge> gebjgd: htc现在不行了啊，没三星火啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 质量更好
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我的都是htc的键盘机器  质量没的说
<gebjgd> Pudge, 都是经典
<gebjgd> Pudge, 看上了htc one太贵了  不过可以考虑分期付款
<Pudge> 我一直用的desire。。现在想换galaxy s4.。屏幕大的一逼啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我用的都是键盘机器
<gebjgd> Pudge, 现在没有好的键盘机器
<Pudge> 为啥要键盘机啊，屏幕小好多。键盘还容易坏。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 键盘机器输入快 我的键盘机器用了2年半了 
<gebjgd> Pudge, 没有任何问题  所以你要买htc的手机  不会坏
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我都习惯屏幕大点了，平时最烦输入文字了。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 所以啊  有了键盘 就行了
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone still awake
<Pudge> 我操，3.8kernel果然有bug
<tryit> 昨天犯了一个超级大的错误，在一台安全级别最高的电力系统hpunix系统执行了一个脚本，其中一行是rm -rf ${edst_dir%/}/*，其中的变量是忘了定义……，最关键的是还是以root执行的
<tryit> ${dest_dir%/}/*
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-21
<\q> % sudo partx -a /dev/nbd0
<\q> partx: /dev/nbd0: error adding partition 1
<IsoaSFlus> 你们好
<IsoaSFlus> 没人么
<treepie> 好
<IsoaSFlus> 再见
<iMadper> http://imtx.me/archives/1819.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 修复了Ubuntu Tweak存在两年的Bug | I'm TualatriX (@ imtx.me)
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯再见
<IsoaSFlus> 那是啥
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯再见
<IsoaSFlus> kk不再没意思
<IsoaSFlus> ●﹏●
<yirenyiai> 大家安装的UBANTU有没有发现网络都是很不稳定的？总是上不到网页。。
<iMadper> yirenyiai: 可能你应该修改你的mtu了。
<IsoaSFlus> 51回家装ubuntu
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<MadBot_> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道能成功么
<iMadper> MadBot_: 傻bot, 你怎么长尾巴了?
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper> ! 去掉尾巴
<IsoaSFlus> 砑bot真好
<IsoaSFlus> 有bot真好
<IsoaSFlus> 我也想要
<yirenyiai> 我是肯定没有修改的，因为用的是官网的版本
<IsoaSFlus> 把kk送我吧
<iMadper> yirenyiai: 我的意思是, 可能你应该去修改一下了.
<iMadper> <iMadper> yirenyiai: 可能你应该修改你的mtu了。    这句话的含义是, 我让你去修改mtu试试看.
 * iMadper 语文呀...
<IsoaSFlus> ub官网的doc里好像没有关于secure boot的介绍
<lomandv> 大家早上好
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 上次我是给你看了吧?
<yirenyiai> 。。。。原来如此，因为开发原因，所以刚使用LINUX很多都不知道的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 地址都给你了. 里面有几行, 回答了你的问题了. 
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，我看了，其实那篇我早就看过了
<douglas67> 为啥我注册了，登录的时候还是能看到IP呢
<IsoaSFlus> 他的意思是让我关掉secure boot
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 对. 
<IsoaSFlus> 关掉我的win8怎么办
<IsoaSFlus> 我妈还是要用qin8的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 因为之前解决secure boot的patch没有成功进入内核. linus发邮件大骂, 坚持要那个东西以用户态形式出现.
<douglas67> 谁能告诉我一下
<iMadper> douglas67: 没有任何文档会告诉你, 只要注册了就可以隐藏io
<iMadper> s/io/ip/
<douglas67> 我注册了
<iMadper> douglas67: 谁说注册了就隐藏ip了?!
<douglas67> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:不是说微软在
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 读不懂你这句话.
<iMadper> 我擦, 刚想告诉那个人怎么隐藏ip, 就走了... 这都什么毛病...
<IsoaSFlus> 预装w8的电脑上植入了密钥，没有密钥的系统不能感染bios么
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 从微软买的授权.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:这真的很恶心
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/2/21/228
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么都这样了还是没有反垄断调查
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 商业上的事情, 我不懂.
<iMadper> douglas67: 你注册多久了?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:这句话是黑话么
<douglas67> iMadper 刚刚注册
<iMadper> douglas67: 注册之后一段时间, 然后去#freenode 要一个cloak, 就可以隐藏ip了
<iMadper> douglas67: 不过隐藏ip有啥用?
<douglas67> iMadper 不太想让别人看到
<iMadper> douglas67: 不希望别人知道你是无锡的?
<douglas67> iMadper 呃...
<iMadper> douglas67: 这都不是啥问题吧?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:那网站要翻墙么
<douglas67> iMadper 嗯。。。这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* LKML: (@ lkml.org)
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: lkml? 不用.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 老大, 我lkml 你都能认出来是网站?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/02/25/1251236/linus-torvalds-explodes-at-red-hat-developer/    如果你不能访问lkml.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linus Torvalds Explodes at Red Hat Developer - Slashdot (@ slashdot.org)
<IsoaSFlus> e文……
<IsoaSFlus> 等下慢慢看
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 邮件的主要内容就是 blow job/deep throat 之类的. 
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是不是你一下子就有兴趣了?
 * iMadper lol~
<IsoaSFlus> 我一下子没看懂
<IsoaSFlus> è·ª
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ... 查   字   典
<IsoaSFlus> 我在查……π_π
<IsoaSFlus> 我冤枉啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 手机党... 
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper你欺负我
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 手机少玩, 眼睛容易充血.
<IsoaSFlus> 人渣!
<IsoaSFlus> 那是……
<IsoaSFlus> 啊啊啊……
<IsoaSFlus> 人渣……
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧……这就是linus
<lomandv> 13.04升级我要重启了……
<zary> 来这人多啊
<maplebeats> 123
<iMadper> ! slap maplebeats 
<MadBot> maplebeats: Slaps maplebeats for my master!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 清净了?
<lomandv> 今天升级的13.04感觉快多了
<iMadper> lomandv: 错觉. 
<iMadper> lomandv: 难道unity大升级? 12.10里面unity版本落后很多?
<maplebeats> unity变快了？
<lomandv> 我的是老机感觉得到快了
<mk3548208> 变快了?
<mk3548208> 一直感觉linux的桌面运行慢
<lomandv> 是慢，只是今天升级后跟前几天升级相比要快了 一点
<lomandv> 我认为要用linux就要用命令不要用图形界面，图形界面很慢
<iMadper> lomandv: 不不不, 图形界面非常的重要. 
<lomandv> 为什么呢，我看了一下linux指令手册
<lomandv> 那么多的命令完全可以完成所有操作
<lomandv> 但命令是记，图形直观些
<maplebeats> lomandv, 因为落后
<maplebeats> unity不是要用qt5重写么，为什么还要维护现在的 unity啊
<iMadper> lomandv: 怎么看哆啦A梦呀
<iMadper> lomandv: 命令行不够的.
<lomandv> iMadper, 说的也是，有些功能是要图形界面的，呵 呵，但折腾命令行也是很好玩的，感觉命令行什么都可以干
<iMadper> lomandv: 命令行下看网页不爽的.
<iMadper> lomandv: w3m
<lomandv> 听说以前都是在玩文字网游，命令行下的俄罗斯方块
<lomandv> 感觉命令行挺有趣的
<stock-cn> 出来都，潜水的都该死，都应该淹死
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 你才该死
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 说啥
<tiger_> !
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 没啥，
<ssfjhh> join
<ssfjhh> hello
<ssfjhh> 有没有人在呀
<MadBot> ssfjhh: 请直接描述问题!
<ssfjhh> win7
<ssfjhh> 下gvim，编译latex，怎样自动关闭正在打开的pdf？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://labs.3g.youku.com/ipad/ 正在firefox看视频。。flash插件太旧了。。 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 优酷 (@ youku.com)
<Cell> 玩游戏最好的CPU是什么型号的啊
<lomandv> 玩游戏最好是AMD的吧
<Cell> 能说的具体点吗    型号
<IsoaSFlus> gtalk也有类似聊天室的形式？
<IsoaSFlus> If Red Hat wants to deep-throat Microsoft, that's *your* issue
<imtxc> iMadper: maplebeats 大佬们早
<maplebeats> imtxc, 早你头呀
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez 早啊亲们
<imtxc> 有人在么
 * imtxc momo maplebeats
<maplebeats> 没有
 * maplebeats 踢踢 imtxc 
<Bainily> 如何移动左边的栏的图标顺序啊？
 * IsoaSFlus 烧死maplebeats
 * maplebeats 一脚踢飞 IsoaSFlus 
<tiger_> gogoc好像没有服务器可以用了
<tiger_> 有人在用吧一？
<tiger_> 有人在用吗？
 * IsoaSFlus I'm flying
<stock-cn> 哪里还可以申请免费的美国VPN？
<stock-cn> 我要注册google voice
<IsoaSFlus> e文又无力了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 虽然不知道你要google voice干嘛... 刚帮你搜索了一下, 找到这个免费vpn. 
<iMadper> stock-cn: freenuts.com/best-5-free-usa-pptp-vpn-services/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Best 5 Free USA PPTP VPN Services (@ freenuts.com)
<jusss> pink
<jusss> who knew
<jusss> good
<tiger_> google不是有个免费代理
<stock-cn> iMadper: 谢谢阿
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不用. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 网址是哪个
<iMadper> stock-cn: 什么的网址? 刚不是给你贴上去了?
<iMadper> stock-cn: http://freenuts.com/best-5-free-usa-pptp-vpn-services/
<IsoaSFlus> pptp么
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: .
<IsoaSFlus> 可以用下
<IsoaSFlus> 这里的Chinanet正好封杀了l2tp
<IsoaSFlus> 地下铁死得差不多了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 好像没有一个可以用
<stock-cn> iMadper: 这个我开始也找到了
<IsoaSFlus> 现在没好用的vpn了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 连不上吗?
<iMadper> stock-cn: 还是只是网页打不开?
<iMadper> PPTP Server: usvpn.newfreevpn.com
<iMadper> PPTP Username: free
<alvin_rxg> Title: USA New FREE US VPN (@ newfreevpn.com)
<iMadper> PPTP Password: 1234 
<tiger_> 买一个代理多少钱啊
<IsoaSFlus> 诶
<tiger_> 请有卖
<iMadper> tiger_: 几块钱一个月
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper；哪有那么便宜
<tiger_> iMadper: 速度怎么样？
<iMadper> tiger_: 自己测. ofan 就在卖.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 只是打开网页就可以
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我都买了好几年了!
<IsoaSFlus> 额
<stock-cn> iMadper: usvpn.newfreevpn.com  我连不上
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你可以上吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你设置的是pptp? 然后连不上?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:开门查水表
<stock-cn> iMadper: 是的，pptp，连不上
<iMadper> stock-cn: 我没有network manager, 连pptp不方便.
<iMadper> stock-cn: 地址换成 65.111.169.4  也不行?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 查个毛, 我水表在门外.
<IsoaSFlus> stock-cn 你那封杀了pptp吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 点表也在外面.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper!谁家电表在里面啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 白名单.
<stock-cn> IsoaSFlus: 没有封杀，我开始申请了一个PPTP成功了，但现在流量超过了
 * iMadper 不行就买 ofan 的vpn服务吧. 起码能用.
<stock-cn> ofan: 给个用一下
<IsoaSFlus> 速度怎样
<stock-cn> ofan: 给个试用的用半个小时就行
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你有了google voice能干啥?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:速度怎样
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 自己找 ofan 问. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 都不行
<stock-cn> ofan: 给个试试，看是否vpn被禁止了？？？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper哪有问卖家的！
<IsoaSFlus> 你是使用者，我当然问你啊
<iMadper> stock-cn: 私信.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 找他要下载链接, 自己测速度! 懂? 
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你保证我这里快, 你那里就快了吗?!
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: isp不一样, 速度能一样吗?!
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: π_π你又欺负我
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:iMadper欺负我π_π
 * maplebeats 踢飞 iMadper 
 * maplebeats 踢残 IsoaSFlus 
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 欺负你了?!
<iMadper> ! slap maplebeats 
<MadBot> maplebeats: Slaps maplebeats for my master!
<iMadper> ! slap maplebeats&&IsoaSFlus 
<MadBot> maplebeats&&IsoaSFlus: Slaps maplebeats&&IsoaSFlus for my master!
 * IsoaSFlus 烧死maplebeats
 * IsoaSFlus 烧死iMadper
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观某人烧烤 
 * IsoaSFlus 烧死围观者
<IsoaSFlus> mass mode ON!
<iMadper> ! auto-slap on
 * IsoaSFlus 烧死所有人
<MadBot> auto slap on!
<IsoaSFlus> burn in hell!
<October21> hello all
<IsoaSFlus-san-ze> 233
<tiger_> gogoc有人用吗？
<IsoaSFlus-san-ze> san值已归零
<maplebeats> tiger_, 那是什么玩意
<tiger_> ipv6 tunnel
<imtxc> iMadper: 在没
<imtxc> iMadper: 求介绍好玩的地方 恩，同时便宜的
<imtxc> cc yunfan freeflyi1g  以及各位帝都众们
<imtxc> ofan: 乃好～
<iMadper> imtxc: 再过几天, 可以去龙庆峡
<jusss> qiu ge ssh
<jusss> xiang shang twitter
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个地方听起来挺远？
<imtxc> iMadper: 为什么是过几天呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 热了去好
<iMadper> imtxc: 月亮湾, 特别特别漂亮!
<iMadper> imtxc: 水巨干净, 可以直接喝~
<iMadper> imtxc: 一定要自己划船~
<imtxc> iMadper: 月亮湾？ 
<imtxc> iMadper: 在帝都？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的这些地方 符合我的要求“便宜”么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我上次去, 没花钱.
<iMadper> imtxc: 还吃了12菜的待遇.
<imtxc> iMadper: 原因不想听
<imtxc> iMadper: 换个话题
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你怎么现在跟当当一样 这么喜欢炫耀
 * imtxc 踢飞 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只是有个在延庆当官的同学...
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 是他老爸当官...
<October21> 大家怎么让linux休眠啊？
<imtxc> October21: 合上盖子
 * imtxc 继续踢飞
<October21> awesome下合上盖子，系统依然正常运行
<iMadper> October21: ... 这需要来问?
<October21> 没有swap unity下不能正常休眠，内存4G所以没swap
<iMadper> October21: 直接查 Hibernate + proc 关键词
<iMadper> swap不够不能休眠
<October21> 我就swap
<October21> 我是弄分区还是弄文件呢？
<iMadper> October21: 文件最放百年
<October21> 我没swap
<iMadper> 方便
<iMadper> October21: 自己创建个loop device嘛. 
<October21> 我查查
<iMadper> October21: 用dd创建一个4g的文件, 然后mkfs.swap 然后swap on 
<October21> 文件丢哪里呢？
<October21> 需要4G吗？
<iMadper> October21: 哪儿有空间放哪
<iMadper> October21: 需要
<October21> 不能2G吗？我总共300G
<iMadper> October21: 搞定了没? 然后直接 echo disk > /sys/power/state  就休眠了.
<October21> 我还在学习中，还有些没弄明白
<iMadper> 那我睡觉去了... 好困. 
<October21> mkswap 还是mkfs
<iMadper> mkswap
<October21> 我说为什么怪了
<October21> iMadper: 午安
<jusss> suspend to ram/disk
<jusss> echo mem>/sys/power/state
<October21> jusss: 一般将这个文件放那里呢？
<jusss> October21: bu zhi dao
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5"mHA|4-*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ni mei
<October21> jusss: bot 怎么换了
<October21> Hello alvin_rxg 
<stock-cn> 我 有google voice了，
<stock-cn> 可以免费拨打和接听美国和加拿大的电话了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 难道你家有人住在美国和加拿大?
<stock-cn> 洋葱头代理用哪个端口
<jusss> tor
<jusss> mei yong guo
<windwhinny> hello
<jusss> .
<iMadper> roylez_: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<alvin_rxg> Title: 大视野 -越来越看不懂这世界了-大家一起来BT - 搜狐社区 (@ sohu.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<iMadper> roylez_: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<maplebeats> ............
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不懂。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<maplebeats> iMadper, 犯病了？
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<iMadper> roylez_: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<iMadper> imtxc: http://hd.club.women.sohu.com/?action=photo&forumid=bt0000&threadid=1enp4x77lqn&pvid=6ca2135f0cc015a2
<alvin_rxg> Title: 大视野 -越来越看不懂这世界了-大家一起来BT - 搜狐社区 (@ sohu.com)
<dnf> 13.04那个分4个屏的工具怎么不见了？
<October21> byodu?
<dnf> ？
<October21> what is the tools ?
<dnf> 一般在启动其上，我也不知道叫什么
<dnf> 可以分4个屏幕的那个
<October21> 你在unity 2D下吗？
<dnf> 恩
<October21> 那叫 工作区
<dnf> 升级到13.04就不见了
<October21> 13.04没 unity了
<October21> 不知道是不是这个原因
<dnf> 有啊
<October21> 你试试 super + s
<October21> 或试试 super + w
<October21> 我基本不去点 Dash 上的 工作区
<October21> 不是分4个屏  而是有四个工作区
<October21> dnf: 怎么样了？
<dnf> 没安装super
<October21> windows徽标 认识不？
<October21> ctrl alt 之间
<cuihao> super=Win键
<dnf> ..
<dnf> 以前有个图标，可以四个工作区切换
<October21> 这是个人的习惯，自己探索吧，按住 super 键 会有系统的快捷键（在unity）
<cuihao> 哦，任务栏左边那个？
<dnf> October21, 哦
<dnf> 找到了
<October21> where?
<October21> I am in ubuntu 12.04
<dnf> 系统设置-》外观-》行为
<October21> dnf: 自己玩着吧
<dnf> October21, o
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<IsoaSFlus> 奇怪，好久不見kk酱啊
<maplebeats_> windows 真稳定，从来没死过机
<maplebeats_> linux桌面就。。。。
<IsoaSFlus>  你怎么长尾巴了
<maplebeats_> 我喜欢
<archl> map
<IsoaSFlus> 很好，那我就从尾巴开始烧
<archl> ...
<maplebeats_> archl, 罗姐晚上好
<archl> maplebeats_: 。。。
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 作业做完了没?
<Bainily> ubuntu突然没声音怎么回事？不想重启？
<archl> maplebeats_: 你交毕业论文了？
<maplebeats_> Bainily, 看看pulseaudio
<archl> maplebeats_: 这里几个女的。毕业论文都最后几天写完。。。
<maplebeats_> archl, 没有
<maplebeats_> archl, 操，我还没写一个字
<archl> maplebeats_: 让我感觉不可思议。。。
<Bainily> maplebeats_: 提示已经running
<maplebeats_> archl, 太厉害了，帮我也写了吧
<archl> maplebeats_: 刚才见冯建中了。竟然没带警卫。
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_ p作业
 * alvin_rxg 表示 debian wheezy (testing) 也没死过机
<archl> maplebeats_: 去，人家都是抄袭，
<maplebeats_> Bainily, 那个图形界面软件
<IsoaSFlus> 唯一的下午我都用来学e文了
 * archl 表示见过无数windows xp 司机
 * archl 表示没见过几次windows 7
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, e文？写个hello给我看看
<Bainily> maplebeats_: 你是说设置里面吗？test sound也没有声音
 * archl 表示看os x画面的时间比看windows 7的时间久得多。但是前者没死过，后者死过。
<maplebeats_> Bainily, 你是指突然没声音？
<Bainily> 是的
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_ hello
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 不及格
<maplebeats_> Bainily, 那还真不知道了。。。reboot吧
<Bainily> maplebeats_: 只能这样了。。。
<archl> maplebeats_ 你应该去锻炼面部表情，更丰富些。
<maplebeats_> 我遇见这种问题，reboot之后，也会没有声音。。。
<maplebeats_> archl, 是啊，我就是不会
<maplebeats_> archl, 求教学
<archl> maplebeats_: 再去除掉眼睛，否则感觉你很衰
<archl> 眼镜。。。
<maplebeats_> archl, 5555555，我的度数已经很高了，而且没办法啊。。。职业病
<archl> maplebeats_: 那就换无色镜框。。。
<maplebeats_> archl, 求指导
<maplebeats_> archl, 用哪种框
<archl> maplebeats_: 塑料的。。。
<maplebeats_> 等着
<maplebeats_> 等我毕业了
 * archl 极度反感黑镜框。。
<maplebeats_> archl, 你反感没什么影响啊
<archl> 因为一直视觉诱导
<maplebeats_> 没有妹子觉得反感吧
<archl> 对方不一定就看你的眼睛里
<jusss> archl: 在mbp上打开过一个游戏，然后osx死了
<archl> maplebeats_: 那你就主攻面部表情把。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 蓝色镜框的路过～
<archl> maplebeats_: 妹子就不喜欢看你的眼
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的debian squeezy就死过
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_ 凭什么说我不及格
<archl> maplebeats_: 面部表情，简单地说，对很多东西感兴趣，对很多东西起反应，就能锻炼出来。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我面瘫。。
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<archl> 不发光，肉色的眼镜框最好了。。。
<jusss> 没pulseaudio,感觉很不错
<archl> jusss: 。。。我手机就pulseaudio
<jusss> archl: 你那个n9?
<archl> jusss: 不是
<archl> 买不起
<jusss> archl: 那是那个n900 ?
<archl> roylez主席援助我个 n9吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] N9路过哦～
<archl> jusss: 嗯。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 换过一次屏幕。。
<jusss> 为什么感觉linux下声卡 显卡方面这么纠结，
<IsoaSFlus> 已经看不清黑板的路过
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 你是小学生？
<IsoaSFlus> 但就是不想戴眼镜
<IsoaSFlus> 高中生
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 或是穿中山装的知识分子
<IsoaSFlus> 中山装不是二次元的男生校服么
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 高中生还不赶快去看网络小说 玩游戏，
<IsoaSFlus> looking good
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 如果不想戴眼睛，就做长久学习，如果是高一高二现在就学完志愿课程，准备高考吧。
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不爱网络小说，不爱游戏（想玩的跑不起）
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 高中生整体在这挂着，会被教坏的，会玷污你那纯洁的小心灵滴，
<IsoaSFlus> 志愿课程？
<archl> jusss: 喳喳，你会变得和maplebeats 一样。
<IsoaSFlus> 果然啊
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 这里的基佬都感觉你像个pussy
<IsoaSFlus> 我没在墙外
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 因为现在的课本和6年前完全不同了。
 * archl 根本不了解
<IsoaSFlus> 看来pussy不是什么好的形容詞
<IsoaSFlus> 请定义pussy
<IsoaSFlus> jus
<jusss> 什么是pussy
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 他的意思是你会被强奸。
<IsoaSFlus> soga
<IsoaSFlus> 谢了，你不用担心，再怎么也是我强奸你
<jusss> archl: 小^k^咋没在
<gebjgd> 还是htc 的键盘机器好用
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<jusss> gebjgd: chacha还是desire-z?
<gebjgd> jusss, 都好用
<gebjgd> jusss, 我2个都有
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<jusss> gebjgd: 我知道
<archl> gebjgd: 我根本不懂中国菜翻译英文名，中国的状元？考试礼物礼仪，我一概抵制。
<IsoaSFlus> 难道我的性取向有问题？喜欢女生有错么？？
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 笨，jusss是男的，他想强奸你
<IsoaSFlus> 我是男的，我不喜欢男生，我爱二次元，完毕
<knownbad> gebjgd: 键盘机可能会绝种。
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 跟你喜欢啥毫无关系。。。小子。。。强奸还在意你的想法么。。。
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 高中生赶快去看日本h漫去吧，还有日本的爱情动作片，giga zen系列的呀，别在这窝着了，这没妹子，都是猥琐的大叔
<jusss> knownbad: 为什么?
<IsoaSFlus> jusss 你以为我是来和你调情的么
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 调你妹呀
<archl> jusss: 键盘机器被时代抛弃了
<knownbad> jusss: 你不是忙着搞基吗？
<jusss> knownbad: ...
<IsoaSFlus> jusss 这样活着真的好么
 * jusss 8=> * knownbad 
<knownbad> jusss: 因为肥皂机好做些。
 * jusss lol
<IsoaSFlus> 每天除了性还是性
 * knownbad 按摩 jusss 屁眼
<jusss> knownbad: 那你给我邮寄一台肥皂机吧
<IsoaSFlus> 不怕得x病么
<archl> 。
<knownbad> 戴手套呗。
 * archl 发现基金还有1元钱收费。。。
<archl> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> 不买了，麻烦。
<IsoaSFlus> 恶心
<jusss> archl: 你个国外回来的壕，在这晒优越？
<archl> jus
<archl> jusss: ...
<archl> jusss: 你去死。。。
<jusss> archl: 难道国外基金不收钱？
<archl> jusss: 。。。我根本不知道。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你是怎么出国的，是靠自己还是靠父母？靠自己出国有可能性么？
<jusss> archl: 这。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 已经绝种了
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 不是靠自己。
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 靠自己出国当然有可能。
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 出国可以靠自己
<jusss> 能出去还回来干吗。。。
<archl> jusss: 为了钱回去的很多
<jusss> 多少人想出去还出不去类
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> archl: 那你回来有钱吗？
<archl> jusss: 很多人把赚钱当要务。
<archl> jusss: 。你认为我在意钱么。。。
<jusss> archl: 祖国给了你多少劳务费
<IsoaSFlus> 我不大想呆在国内
<jusss> archl: 看见没，连高中生都不想呆在这里了
<archl> jusss: 你个鸟。滚蛋。
<IsoaSFlus> emm i ha*e c*p
<knownbad> gebjgd: 可能中国还有些？
<maplebeats_> 什么
<maplebeats_> 情况 
<IsoaSFlus> I'm fighting for freedom
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 你们班上的同学有没有愿意找我做男朋友的
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 自由的基础是自律
<jusss> maplebeats_: 乱码
<IsoaSFlus> I'm 中二病
<jusss> maplebeats_: 找xxx做男朋友
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 但是全世界就没多少人能做到。
<jusss> maplebeats_: xxx是？
<maplebeats_> jusss, 你妹
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_ 我不是说了么，实验班只有会读书的
<jusss> maplebeats_: 乱码，真的
<IsoaSFlus> 长得……
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，不评论了
<jusss> maplebeats_: 三个问号。。。
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 给我看看
<maplebeats_> jusss, ??????????????????
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 什么时候介绍介绍
<jusss> 找���
<IsoaSFlus> 我不和三次元女生打交道
<jusss> ���
<jusss> ���
<jusss> 乱码
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 能上和实验班，学霸呀
 * maplebeats_ 膜拜
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 教我数学好不好
<IsoaSFlus> 现在成绩不行了
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道原因在哪
<IsoaSFlus> 大概如archl所言，我不购自律
<IsoaSFlus> 这是我的缺点
<IsoaSFlus> 有时候我会觉得我不配拥有自由
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 你的缺点是还没看h漫，赶快去看h漫
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 有妹子没
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 黑暗圣经 夜勤病栋
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 管你行不行，主要是能不能给我介绍妹子
<IsoaSFlus> 三次元没有妹子
<IsoaSFlus> 二次元是我的精神支柱
<knownbad> gebjgd: 一切还好吧？
<jusss> maplebeats_: 给你介绍个带大眼镜框身高1米6体重170斤的？
<knownbad> 北极熊？
<maplebeats_> jusss, 滚
<jusss> 16:37 < knownbad> gebjgd: 一切还好吧？ 菊花？
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 你家有多少存款
<IsoaSFlus> archl:大师，能点化下我么
<jusss> roylez_: 它们都欺负我。。。
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_干嘛
<knownbad> jusss: 终于让你发现了
<IsoaSFlus> 我不是有钱人家的孩子
<jusss> knownbad: 我不是有意的
<jusss> knownbad: 他去找你了？米果？
<knownbad> 他经常来的。
<roylez_> jusss: http://i.imm.io/13wHL.png
<jusss> knownbad: 为了菊花，他竟然不远万里去找你，真是一段可歌可泣的基友情，
<knownbad> 但他的老相好另有其人。
<jusss> knownbad: 那干脆3p呀
<knownbad> 他喜欢热带口味。
<jusss> roylez_: archl和饭团欺负我 
<knownbad> 他屁眼还没大到插两根。
<IsoaSFlus> 诶
<IsoaSFlus> 我真是差劲呢
<jusss> roylez_: 监兵是个人名？
<jusss> knownbad: 不是还有嘴吗。。。
<knownbad> 果然是过来人。。。
<jusss> knownbad: ...只是电影看多了而已，我没经历过，:)
<knownbad> 我们绝对相信你。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<jusss> 我还是纯洁的学生呢
<IsoaSFlus> 看不出来
<October21> 邪恶
<jusss> 那是你年级太低，没我年级高，你个中二
<IsoaSFlus> 中二怎么了
<jusss> 没怎么
<IsoaSFlus> 我是二我自豪
<IsoaSFlus> 我是中二我自豪
<IsoaSFlus> 诶
<October21> 暴露本性了
<summerslyb> ¶î
<IsoaSFlus> 乱码
<IsoaSFlus> ls
<jusss> 快乐的小2b
<jusss> lol
<IsoaSFlus>  ��
<IsoaSFlus>  �� �� �� �� ��
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus, 你才几年级？
<October21> jusss: 中午的命令不能使用啊
<IsoaSFlus> 高二了
<jusss> October21: 什么命令？不懂
<October21> 休眠
<jusss> October21: suspend to ram/disk?
<October21> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 听完这首就吃飯
<jusss> October21: 你竟然给swap分区，感觉很奇葩呀
<jusss> October21: 没给
<jusss> October21: 打错了
<October21> 没分
<October21> 只是建立了一个 swap文件
<jusss> October21: 估计大多数人分区都会分/ swap home吧
<October21> 效果一样
<October21> 我只有 根
<jusss> October21: 你的电源看看是在哪个位置？
<October21> 最近才 搬家 /home
<October21> 什么电源？
<jusss> October21: cat /sys/power/state
<October21> 输出 mem disk
<jusss> October21: 那试试echo mem>/sys/power/state
<jusss> October21: 我其实一点不懂，我是小白
<October21> 权限不够
<jusss> October21: 你可以去找iMadper 
<October21> 好吧
<jusss> October21: 你难道就不会su一下吗？。。。
<October21> 不想 root
<jusss> ...
<xinxiuh> ubuntu 默认不能su
<jusss> October21: 那你可以chmod 777 /sys试试
<gebjgd> knownbad, 搬家了
<October21> 可以 su 要 sudo su
<gebjgd> knownbad, 房子大了点 天天要开车上班了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 账户上的钱少了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 网络速度快了  电视有高清看了
<knownbad> 为了老婆和孩子加油吧。
<jusss> October21: 你问问imadper,我其实一点不懂。。。
<jusss> knownbad: 为了菊花加油吧
<knownbad> 做了B超没？  男女？
<knownbad> 反正钱再赚就有了。
<summerslyb> 有谁用irssi的?
<October21> 怎么？
<October21> 我用 irssi
<jusss> summerslyb: 没用irssi
<gebjgd> knownbad, 女的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们公司因为你们那里的项目开了4个人
<jusss> gebjgd: 女的，介绍给我吧，
<knownbad> 对哦，好似你说过了。。。呵呵
<summerslyb> irssi可以映射按键么?
<knownbad> 恭喜了。
<knownbad> 先自保了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没开我
<summerslyb> October21: 就像vim那样
<knownbad> 项目结束的后果。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 硬件开发的部门全砍掉了
<October21> summerslyb: 没搞过
<knownbad> 肯定没续约了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是 客户想继续买  我们不卖了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国项目还没完
<gebjgd> knownbad, 硬件还在修补
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，我国进口到加纳的套套质量极差，国际社会严重关切我国男性JJ...丢大人了
<summerslyb> October21: 唉...
<knownbad> 没赚钱？  这个有点。。。
<October21> summerslyb: 看官网吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赚钱?
<knownbad> 刚从湖北回来，物价涨的好高。
<summerslyb> October21:BTW,你制道如何用命令翻页吗?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赔了不少
<knownbad> 有钱赚怎么不想续约呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以公司被改组了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 机械不行
<knownbad> 啊，还真猜中了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 机械损耗太大了 
 * summerslyb 
<October21> summerslyb: 没试过 我一直用pageup&down
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们现在只做老的机械项目了  客户还真不少
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还裁人  今年有的忙了
<knownbad> 唉，可能步美国的后步。。。外包给境外
<summerslyb> October21: 键盘没这两个键...TAT
<knownbad> 嗯，保重吧。  为了家庭。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不怕  反正有绿卡
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考虑下一步呢
<knownbad> 比比前两年会忙些。 还是稳定些好。
<knownbad> 有没考虑送回国内带个两年？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 孩子一定是留在外面
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有可能自己找份回流的工作
<gebjgd> knownbad, 来回跑
<October21> summerslyb: 你要不换个
<knownbad> 哪里来回？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国中国
<knownbad> 德美？
<knownbad> 哦，你行啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我没事去美国干嘛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那地方比天朝还危险
<summerslyb> October21: 有吗?不用到X的...
<knownbad> 为了你3P的老相好？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对 为了你和ofan
<jusss> summerslyb: irssi就没用到X呀
<knownbad> 呵呵，中国的污染更危险呢。
<October21> summerslyb: 有啊，叫weechat吧
<summerslyb> October21: 我看看
<abinez> 习惯了在经过一上午的工作和学习后，享受温馨散漫的下午茶时间
<October21> jusss: 你还没弄清X
<gebjgd> knownbad, 傻  有特供
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不知道么
<October21> jusss: wm&de都要X
<jusss> October21: 那你说X是啥
<gebjgd> knownbad, 帝都能买到的
<knownbad> H7N9 又好似不止鸟类会传染了。
<jusss> October21: 你说X是啥？
<knownbad> 啥是特供？
<jusss> October21: 你难道不知道irssi可以直接在tty里打开吗？
<October21> jusss: X服务器，为图形界面
<gebjgd> knownbad, 特殊的米面
<October21> jusss: 知道
 * iMadper 搬张凳子, 做来下听听x是什么/
<knownbad> 问题是面粉的来源呢。。。
<jusss> October21: 学术帝，
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是中央吃的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 需要想办法买到的
<October21> 捧杀啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, biobio
<gebjgd> knownbad, organic
<knownbad> 美国的移民法可能改成兄弟姐妹无法申请，这个有点头疼。
<October21> iMadper: 你给我的命令没用
<knownbad> 但得看土地是否无污染。。。
<iMadper> October21: ???
<jusss> October21: 你上次那个终端的概念，我到现在很不理解，你给我解释下
<iMadper> October21: 什么命令?
<knownbad> 耕地的重金属污染是有的。
<October21> 休眠
<iMadper> October21: echo mem > /sys/power/state 那个?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哪没有啊
<October21> 恩
<knownbad> 北极？
<jusss> October21: 终端是什么？
<iMadper> October21: 会提问不? 命令不能用, 提示啥? 
<knownbad> 冰耕。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有臭氧空洞
<iMadper> October21: 还是什么都不提示?
<October21> 没提示
<October21> sudo 也不行
<iMadper> October21: dmesg | tail -n 20 有没有提示?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在网络速度快多了 3m/s
<iMadper> sudo肯定不行呀
<iMadper> sudo 的话, 权限肯定不够
<gebjgd> knownbad, 升级下载东西毫无压力啊
<knownbad> 这倒是。  唉，害了后代啊。
<iMadper> October21: 你没用sudo 都不提示权限不够?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用的cable的网络
 * iMadper 我擦, 说了个问题就不说话了...
<knownbad> 美国的资本主义不给力啊。
<October21> iMadper: 提示啊 所以用sudo
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国现在的养老和社保是个问题
<iMadper> October21: 提示? 提示啥?!
<iMadper> October21: <October21> 没提示   这个是不是你说的?!
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还有枪支问题
 * jusss 难道su不行吗为啥呀sudo...
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恐怖主义
<knownbad> 其实还是外债问题。
<October21> 用sudo 就不提示
<October21> 也没什么
<knownbad> 美国是自己最大的敌人。
<jusss> iMadper: 人家想不用root就修改/sys/power/state
<iMadper> October21: su -c "echo mem > /sys/power/state"
<knownbad> 枪支不是问题，我都有。
<iMadper> October21: 用sudo就什么都不提示了?
 * jusss echo mem|sudo tee /sys/power/state
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么不是
<October21> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> October21: 加不加sudo, 都应该提示权限不够才对.
<October21> iMadper: 好像是
<iMadper> October21: 你用的不是linux.
<knownbad> 武器不会杀人，是人杀人。
<iMadper> October21: 不然肯定都提示. 
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆恨你  拿着你的枪在你家附近扫射
<October21> iMadper: ubuntu12.04lts
<gebjgd> October21, 好土
<iMadper> October21: 不, 肯定加了sudo也会提示权限不够, 如果不提示, 就说明你用的不是linux
<jusss> gebjgd: ubuntu 10.10
<knownbad> 你拍电影？
<gebjgd> jusss, 更土
<iMadper> archLinux   cc gebjgd 
<gebjgd> iMadper, 跟我学
<jusss> systemd...
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我用了好几年了~
<October21> gebjgd: 你怎么不玩 ubuntukeliny
<jusss> 不会用systemd...
<gebjgd> October21, 不用ubuntu那垃圾
<jusss> gebjgd: 你还不是也用过ubuntu,lol
<October21> gebjgd: 没技术折腾啊
 * iMadper 又多 ignore一个人...
<gebjgd> jusss, 8.04
<jusss> 我又被ignore了？。。。
<jusss> 好吧
<iMadper> jusss: 没
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jusss> 我也ignore了，
<iMadper> jusss: 刚才问我问题那个人, 一会儿说有提示, 一会儿说没提示. 给的条件还冲突. 真心是浪费我时间.
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: echo mem > 就权限不够, sudo echo mem > 过去就有权限了? 这怎么可能.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 去睡了，会想你的。
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 擦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你熬夜
<jusss> iMadper: echo mem|sudo tee xxx应该可以
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我也想你的菊花
<iMadper> jusss: 太麻烦. 直接su -c "echo xx > xx"好了.
<jusss> iMadper: 我现在从不用sudo,都是直接su...
<iMadper> jusss: .. ... ç´¯...
<jusss> iMadper: sudo更累。。。
<iMadper> jusss: ... ... O_a
<jusss> 打了整整1年sudo,现在感觉sudo好恶心。。。再也不想sudo了
<October21> imadper 你教别人能不贬低别人 行不?
<October21> 我本来就有很多不懂的
<MadBot> October21: No. 你在这里很久了, 最起码提问时要说给清楚条件该知道了. 就算你去其他频道也是一样的. 有没有提示, 你在提问的时候就该说了, 而不是等到我问你的时候, 你一会儿说没有, 一会儿说有. 然后我指出不可能这样, 等待你确认的时候, 你跑去跟别人说别的话题. 所以你之前一直莫名其妙针对我找茬我都没有ignoreä½ , 但是这次ignoreä½ . 我刚刚说ç
<iMadper> MadBot: 我擦, 你丫怎么是乱码! 傻bot!
<jusss> �
<cuihao> ‰€ä»¥ä½
<jusss>  ��以��
<iMadper> lol~ sorry, 不懂哪里出问题了~ lol~ 
 * iMadper there must be something wrong with your eyes! lol~    cc
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper there must be something wrong with your eyes! lol~    cc jusss cuihao 
<Bainily> 大家有没有遇到，adobe setting弹出的询问，关不掉啊～
<October21> 试试tab
<MadBot> Bainily: 只需要把浏览器关了, adobe setting自然就会跟着一起关了.
<Bainily> MadBot: 关键我现在想点击allow，点不了
<October21> Bainily: tab试没
<iMadper> Bainily: 我去试试看.
<Bainily> 焦点能移动过去，但就是点击不了，enter也没用！
<iMadper> imtxc: 饿死了...
<lomandv> 各位前辈，请教一个问题，我用vi打开一 个文件提示readonly ，怎么会这样呢，应该如何打开才能修改呢
<iMadper> lomandv: esc ZZ 之后 sudo vim xxxfile
<lomandv> 谢谢
<Bainily> 任务栏里面的图标消失了，怎么弄回来？
<lomandv> 痛苦，无法识别VI的命令模式还是编辑模式，试了十多次还是搞错
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲一号] 看看鸟哥的私房菜吧
<cuihao> 使劲按esc准没错……
<iMadper> lomandv: why not vim
<lomandv> 按了好多次都一样
<cuihao> why not vim？
<lomandv> 吃饭了，等下再njnjdgpw
<lomandv> 慢慢研究
<cuihao> 猜猜njnjdgpw是什么输入法呢？
<chenxi> 五笔？
<Pudge> 我操，kernel 3.8果然有bug，有时候bumblebee无法自动关闭独显，坑爹啊
<jusss> 怎么突然多了这么多比我还小白的新人，
<iMadper> jusss: 我也一直有这个疑问.
<UbuntuTalk> 马甲一号 的昵称已更改为 马甲壹号。
<iMadper> jusss: 至少说明ubuntu发展势头良好. 要恭喜侯总了
<jusss> iMadper: 是不是某个人在宣传这里
<iMadper> jusss: 我猜, ylmfos linuxdeepin的用户, 还有人是从贴吧来的.
<jusss> iMadper: 贴吧。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] Ubuntu13.04什么时候发布?
<jusss> iMadper: 贴吧要是真来人的话，这里估计会爆满了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] irc有人数限制?
<jusss> 没有
<jusss> 吧
<iMadper> 网上查不到1304什么时候发布吗?
<iMadper> ubuntu现在连schedule都不发布了?
<jusss> 对了，现在是13，04了。。。
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule  网上一搜就有了, 别来问了.
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> iMadper: 你越来越高端了。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 这句话容易被我理解成讽刺...
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 还是说你本来就是讽刺?~
<iMadper> lol~
<jusss> 你懂的，lol
<iMadper> ! slap jusss 
<MadBot> jusss: Slaps jusss for my master!
<iMadper> lol
<jusss> ...
<iMadper> jusss: 我有机器人!
<jusss> iMadper: 你以外只有你有呀
<iMadper> jusss: show me your bot!
<jusss> iMadper: 过两天我把我的机器人叫上来
<Pudge> show me the money
<iMadper> jusss: 过两天?
<Pudge> whos your daddy
<iMadper> Pudge: who is your daddy
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 没你输入的快...
<jusss> iMadper: 我又不能现在就写出来。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 半个小时, 连写带调试.
<iMadper> jusss: 主要是功能少, 很快就写完了.
<jusss> iMadper: 我不写东东已经6个月了
<iMadper> ...
<jusss> 已经把c忘光了
<jusss> 更别提socket了。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 都不用吧...
<jusss> iMadper: 你脚本？
<iMadper> jusss: 恩.
<iMadper> ! momo jusss 
<MadBot> jusss: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。你尝试用c写个让我瞻仰下呗
<iMadper> jusss: 蛋疼.
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<jusss> 想要个扣扣
<jusss> 不是web的
<iMadper> jusss: qq for linux
<Pudge> jusss: qtqq蛮好用的
<Pudge> iMadper: 那个装了硬盘总是隔3秒咯嗒一下，蛋疼
<iMadper> Pudge: run it with ramdisk
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么意思？
<iMadper> Pudge: 全放内存里. 
<Pudge> iMadper: how？
<Pudge> ：
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不会
<iMadper> Pudge: google ramfs
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] 刚刚火狐好卡,不知道怎么回事
<iMadper> 火狐什么时候能不卡才奇怪... 一直卡, 一直用, 习惯了. chrome傻快傻快的, 接受不了.
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] 不是,火狐一般只是启动的时候慢而已,运行起来后就很正常,不过刚刚不知道哪里出来问题,cpu占用100%
<iMadper> 看看你上的哪个网站, 肯定有个sb写的js有问题~ 
<alvin_rxg> firefox 不是多线程的，或者说是多个沙箱的，似乎很难知道是哪个 tab 的问题…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: pin yin shu ru fa
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *I}UA?+\G*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> lol~
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] 是呀,Chrome至少可以知道各个网页的cpu占用
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 好好学，以后你就是这儿的中坚力量
<iMadper> +1
<tiger_> chrome占用好多内存
<tiger_> firefox好一点
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...
<iMadper> tiger_: 占用内存多不是问题. 
<alvin_rxg> tiger_: 沙箱模式，没办法的，必须要占用内存
<tiger_> opera更加省点
<tiger_> iMadper: 我的机器是问题啊
<tiger_> 我机器才512
<iMadper> tiger_: ... ... 那对你来说, firefox也是问题了...
<tiger_> 是啊，我在考虑opera了
<freeflyi1g> opera已经换webkit没
<iMadper> tiger_: 我的firefox现在开始不到30个标签, 已经占用521mb内存了
<tiger_> iMadper: 标签问题不大，就是flashplugin占用太厉害
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 不是又换了?
<jusss> 吃饭去
<iMadper> tiger_: 恩, 我在看 哆啦A梦  用的flash. 
<tiger_> iMadper: 看哆啦A梦，好怀旧啊
<iMadper> tiger_: 不是呀, 新番, 我没看过
<tiger_> iMadper: 仁兄不如看海贼王之类
<iMadper> tiger_: 不看...
<iMadper> tiger_: 就看老动画片
 * iMadper 还有老电视剧.
<tiger_> iMadper: 有前途。。。
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 又换啥了啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: blink 还是 blind 之类的. 
<alvin_rxg> *blink
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 反正 blink之后, 总会blind的
<tiger_> fcitx挺吃内存的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 之前手机版本上, 有一款webket内核的出来, 别的就不知道了.
<abinez> 各位大牛工作辛苦啦
<abinez> 快来乐乐
<tiger_> firefox一不小心就100以上了
<abinez> http://file3.u148.net/2012/12/images/1356059887630.jpg
<abinez> 100是正常滴
<Pudge> iMadper: 看了一下，好像tmpfs比ramfs好点？
<tiger_> 还好我用lxde真省内存
<iMadper> Pudge: 我的理解是, tmpfs是输入ramfs的. 
<iMadper> s/输入/属于/   Pudge 
<Pudge> iMadper: 比如我mount了一个200M的tmpfs 在/opt/QQ，把qq安装到这里就行了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 差不多. 是是看. 
<iMadper> s/是是/试试/  Pudge 
 * iMadper 渣输入法, 试试看竟然不是一个词...
<Pudge> iMadper: 看上面的介绍说，tmpfs主要是数据超过你设置的大小的时候，会警告，ramfs不会，导致数据丢失
<iMadper> Pudge: O_a 你已经知道了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 算了，这东西不好玩，麻烦死了，还是继续qtqq。
<iMadper> Pudge: lwqq更适合我
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] tmpfs导致内存用光后会导致内核死机的
<iMadper> 恩，有可能，因爲oom-killer沒有辦法釋放tmpfs裏面的數據。 
<tiger_> UbuntuTalk: 是ramfs吧
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: tmpfs能设置大小的，超过你设置的大小会警告的，ramfs才会出现用光系统内存吧
<tiger_> iMadper: lwqq不错，我的为什么老是获取好友列表失败
<iMadper> tiger_: 更新了。 去git下載最新版本編譯就好了
<tiger_> iMadper: 我去试试
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] tmpfs里面储存的数据超过大小之后我就没有见过他提示
<Pudge> UbuntuTalk: 。。那就不知道了，看说明上是这样写的，比ramfs高级的地方之一。。
<iMadper> ! iMadper schedule
<iMadper> ! schedule iMadper 
<MadBot> iMadper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (@ ubuntu.com)
<iMadper> oooooook
<Pudge> 昨天满怀期望的看了一下中国最强音，我操，还有比这个更山寨的节目吗
<tiger_> Pudge: 可惜了那么多大碗
<x-lucky> hello
<Pudge> tiger_: 是因为腕太大，湖南台的钱都花在他们身上，导致搭不起舞台，请不起视频剪辑吗
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: blink不是google的吗
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: opera 跟随了. 
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 随后苹果一怒之下删除了很多google给webkit做的贡献. 
<freeflyi1g> lol
<tiger_> Pudge: 湖南电视台太能玩了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 表示 khtml很冷静.
<tiger_> fcitx 不错，感觉比ibus好多了
 * iMadper 鸟网络中心! 说什么迅雷/bt占用了70%带宽, 要封. 封了之后, 反而更卡了! 之前好歹还能看土豆看哆啦A梦! 
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 还有谁在用khtml啊
<tiger_> iMadper: 看来策略设置的过于复杂
<tiger_> 有人在玩ipv6吗？
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 不知道, 得去项目网站查查才有可能知道...
<iMadper> tiger_: 这东西怎么玩?
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] dd if=/dev/zero of=dd bs=1MB count=512 conv=sync
<UbuntuTalk> 这个是同步写入数据吧?
<tiger_> 有环境才能玩
<iMadper> tiger_: /whois iMadper 
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: Konqueror 
<Pudge> tiger_: 看了最强音之后，果然发现老毕的梦想剧场还是蛮好看的
<tiger_> iMadper: 你的ip怎么弄的？
<iMadper> tiger_: 网络中心送的.
<tiger_> iMadper: 老百姓能不能用?
<iMadper> tiger_: 我也是老百姓...
<tiger_> iMadper: 像我这样的老百姓呢？
<tiger_> 我adsl电信通
<tiger_> 大爷的电信通啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 帝都只有家里最便宜最好玩了
<abinez> 今天中午吃饭的时候，我把关于Windows和Linux讨论的事情和同事说了，然后大家也开始了讨论。到最后一个MM的话让我们结束了讨论。她说：Windows和Linux都不好用，我还是觉得番茄花园的系统最好用。
<tiger_> 有了wps让我用linux更自信了
<tiger_> 感谢wps的同志们
<Pudge> abinez: 求mm电话
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 我多少年都不用konqueror了，现在还有人用那个？
<tiger_> 有没有有意思的频道推荐一下
<Pudge> 我好想知道，很多年以前流行的新浪聊天室等各种聊天室，是不是就是irc。。
<x-lucky> 为什么我每次登录都要输一次解锁密钥啊？
<tiger_> x-lucky: 你登陆什么？
<x-lucky> tiger_: 说错了，是每次开机的时候
<tiger_> x-lucky: 我用的是电脑，你说的是什么？
<x-lucky> tiger_: 就是电脑啊，就是我每次开机的时候
<x-lucky> 进入图形界面以后提示我输入解锁密钥
<tiger_> x-lucky: 解锁密钥从来没有碰到国
<x-lucky> tiger_: http://imagebin.org/254822就是这个样子的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<tiger_> x-lucky: 输对一次就可以在整个会话不用输入了吧
<tiger_> x-lucky: 是不是不启动那个灵牌保存服务就不会有这个提示了
<x-lucky> tiger_: 不知到唉，反正每次开机都有这个东西
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] 你是不是改过登录密码?
<iMadper> tiger_: 我是校园网. 
<tiger_> iMadper: 就说你不是老百性吧，你是学生，国家的人
<iMadper> tiger_: 你才是国家的人, 你们全家都是国家的人!
<iMadper> 哥是国民党之精神党员!
<tiger_> iMadper: 你国民党啊拜
<x-lucky> 为什么我的windows程序默认不是wine打开呢？
<gebjgd> tiger_, 国家的人
<jusss> x-lucky: hi,妹子
<x-lucky> jus
<x-lucky> jusss: hi，扣脚大汉
<jusss> x-lucky: x==插？我邪恶了，lol
<x-lucky> jusss: 我名字被人占用了
<jusss> x-lucky: ...是你占用了别人的吧。。。
<x-lucky> jusss: 你知道为什么我的windows程序默认不是wine打开呢？
<x-lucky> jusss: 不是，一开始我用lucky是可以登的
<jusss> x-lucky: 这个。。。不知道，ubuntu?
<tiger_> x-lucky: 改一下属性嘛 
<x-lucky> jusss: of course
<jusss> x-lucky: gnome3?
<x-lucky> jus
<x-lucky> jusss: unity
<x-lucky> tiger_: thanks
<jusss> x-lucky: 我不知道。。。
<x-lucky> jus
<iMadper> 一会儿我把 x-lucky 也注册了去
 * iMadper lol~
<jusss> 妹子，怎么跑了
<jusss> 妹子，别跑呀
<tiger_> jusss: 确定是妹子？
<jusss> tiger_: 这个得问imadper
<jusss> iMadper: 那个lucky是妹子不
<tiger_> iMadper: 这个你知道？
<iMadper> tiger_: 啥?
<tiger_> 这里面有妹子吗？
<jusss> tiger_: 有
<jusss> tiger_: debianer nyfair
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: http://khtml-konqueror.blogspot.com/   至少还没死~
<alvin_rxg> Title: KHTML is still alive! (@ blogspot.de *FROM* blogspot.com)
<tiger_> jusss: 都不在啊
<jusss> tiger_: 嗯
<jusss> blogspot...
<jusss> 我第一个blog好像是blogspot,不过貌似在08年被墙了
<jusss> 里面有很多珍藏的好东东，有很多漂亮的妹子
<tiger_> blogspot本来就一般
<void1> 有人去今天shlug讲座了吗
<jusss> ls
<jusss>  **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<jusss> 真讨厌
<mjkr> cnd的listserv的address是什么？
<mjkr> 勿问cnd是什么。知道的自然知道，不知道的自然不知道。
<iMadper> 只知道cdn....
<iMadper> 用来节点加速的.
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ +1
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: :-)
<yzx> 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 查了一下, cnd = 反战争和平标志
<mjkr> iMadper: hxwz
<iMadper> mjkr: 啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ .. 额
<mjkr> 点到即止，点到即止
<yzx> 请教一个问题，ubuntu的e信客户端有没有哇？
<iMadper> mjkr: 直接说.
<iMadper> mjkr: 默默唧唧的
<yzx> 我们学校上网要用e信
<mjkr> iMadper: google site:cnd.org
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%A0%B8%E8%A3%81%E5%86%9B%E8%BF%90%E5%8A%A8
<alvin_rxg> Title: 核裁军运动 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<tryit_> 一个字符串数组，包含一系列待执行的命令，如何同时执行，但保证顺序输出?即cmd[0]的输出最开始出现，接着是cmd[1]的
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 对呀, 我找到的也是这个~ lol~
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 哈哈
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: 你的cnd有listserv？错了
<yzx> 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> mjkr§ .. 木有
<yzx> 呜呜
<iMadper> http://cnd.org/   这个? 华夏文摘?
<alvin_rxg> Title: My China News Digest (@ cnd.org)
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 相差真大
<CyrusYzGTt> http://battlefieldol.5d6d.net/ ??
<alvin_rxg> Title: CND中国龙战队_战地OL_战地风云OL_战地2 战地OL|战地风云OL|战地2|BFOL|BF3|战地2资源下载|战地风云|战地3|使命召唤OL - Powered by Discuz! (@ 5d6d.net)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.houxue.com/xuexiao/22111/ ??
<iMadper> mjkr: 你说的是那个华夏文摘? 
<mjkr> iMadper: aye
<iMadper> mjkr: 就个网站, 你搞这么神秘干嘛?!
<iMadper> 耽误我这么长时间去查...
<mjkr> 我要cnd的unicoded的listserv
<lomandv> iMadper, 怎么我找VI的教程，找到的都是VIM的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在看 写真女友，， 耽误我宝贵的YY时间
<iMadper> lomandv: 就不该用vi.
<lomandv> 为wftc
<lomandv> 为什么
<iMadper> lomandv: 老掉牙的东西了. 老nuix都跑的nvi
<CyrusYzGTt> lomandv§ http://dsec.pku.edu.cn/~jinlong/vi/Vi.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Vi使用 (@ pku.edu.cn)
<lomandv> 这样啊，那装个vim了
<lomandv> 反正教程都是vim的
<lomandv> 谢谢cyrusyzgtt
<iMadper> lomandv: vim自带教程.  直接输入vimtutor 就行了
<lomandv> iMadper,那就用vim吧
<iMadper> lomandv: vi和vim里面选, vim强百倍.
<mjkr> 还有什么质量高的支持unicode的中文listserv推荐？
<tryit> 一个字符串数组，包含一系列待执行的命令，如何同时执行，但保证顺序输出?即cmd[0]的输出最开始出现，接着是cmd[1]的
<iMadper> tryit: 自己缓存说有的输出. 
<iMadper> tryit: 然后顺序打印... 不过太傻了
<tryit> iMadper, 有点，:-)
<tryit> iMadper, select或者会好点，或者自定义信号，我现在没有一个清晰的思路
<iMadper> tryit: 其实你刚才问得时候我就想说, 不过觉得这么笨的方法, 你肯定想到了, 是想来问一个好的饭嘎发. 
<iMadper> s/方法/g
<iMadper> tryit: select怎么用在这个上面? 你还是不能保证顺序呀
<iMadper> tryit: select也不过是休眠来等待第一个相应出现, 但是没办法帮你你保证顺序吧?
 * iMadper 最近错别字有点儿多... 我的阿尔兹海默症又犯了...
<tryit> iMadper, 对，也是
<tryit> iMadper, select里用if判断顺序的话也有点傻
<tryit> iMadper, 总之是感觉这些方法都不够自然
<tryit> iMadper, 不够优雅
<iMadper> tryit: select用if判断, 还不如你直接缓存输出好不好?
<iMadper> tryit: 还是缓存输出吧~ 现在想想, 也没那么傻了~
<tryit> iMadper, 应该有更好的方法。。。
<debianer> iMadper: 谢谢你啦，开始下了
<iMadper> tryit: 可以呀, block所有输出, 全局变量P = 0, 这个时候, 只有cmd[P]可以输出, 输出完了, P++
<iMadper> debianer: 下载啥?
<iMadper> debianer: 我啥都没说呀...
<debianer> iMadper: 我是stock-cn
<iMadper> debianer: 我知道呀
<iMadper> debianer: 我当然知道了~ 
<iMadper> debianer: 不过, 不记得你要下啥了...
<debianer> 我两个马甲，手机上用这个
<debianer> 现在ip隐藏的
<iMadper> debianer: 恩, 我看看去.
<iMadper> debianer: 是的!
<debianer> iMadper: 看看隐藏了吗
<iMadper> debianer: 看了, 是隐藏的
<debianer> iMadper: 开始为何没隐藏？
<iMadper> debianer: 不了解呀... 
<iMadper> debianer: 我当时跟你说的时候, 我也觉得很奇怪
<debianer> iMadper: 应该都是自动登录的，开始家里电脑上用emacs登录，据说是个bug吗？
<debianer> 是他设好的
<iMadper> debianer: 不了解这个情况...
<debianer> iMadper: 我的google voice搞好了
<iMadper> debianer: 其实, 我没有米国朋友, 所以也不知道这个东西有什么用...
<debianer> 可以打美国加拿大号码不要钱
<iMadper> debianer: 你有朋友在那边?
<debianer> iMadper: 我有时候要打，那边有两个重要朋友
<debianer> iMadper: voip电话没加密的吧？
<iMadper> debianer: 不知道... 至今没用过voip电话...
<lomandv> iMadper, vim原来一直在更新，最新的是今天的
<iMadper> lomandv: 当然了, 这么多用户!
<iMadper> lomandv: grep命令都有更新
<debianer> iMadper: 你没用安卓手机？
<lomandv> iMadper, google voice真的可以免费打电话吗
<iMadper> lomandv: debianer 没有呀
<lomandv> iMadper, debianer?
<lomandv> 是什么
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> typo
<iMadper> debianer: 没有呀, 我没钱呢...
<ganisang> 频道人好少啊
<lomandv> iMadper, 不是免费的吗怎么要钱呢
<iMadper> lomandv: 我说我没用android手机.
<ganisang> imadeper是什么
<lomandv> iMadper, 我刚才又发现一个免费电话的叫fring
<lomandv> 不知道是真免费还是假免费
<lomandv> 我研究一下voip看看是什么东西
<Pudge> lomandv: 没有完全免费的，都是打部分国家免费
<ganisang> 怎么没人理我
<Pudge> lomandv: 一般打座机的话很多国家都免费，但是手机就一般都收费了
<Saxon> ganisang: 我理你
<Pudge> lomandv: 不过一般打中国手机都是免费的
<ganisang> 真是好人啊，你是那里人啊。我是四川的
<Saxon> ganisang: 甘肃滴..
<maplebeats_> 有么有重庆的！！
<ganisang> 我们寝室里有达州滴
<lomandv> 打中国手机免费太好了
<Saxon> ganisang: 好吧,你是学神?
<Saxon> lomandv: 不要在意这些细节
<lomandv> Pudge, 值得注册一个
<ganisang> 新手啊，伤不起
<Pudge> lomandv: 你要先充点钱，不然不能用的，充钱了才能打
<Pudge> lomandv: 一般都是这种模式
<Saxon> Pudge: 那岂不是收费滴
<Pudge> lomandv: 而且没有手机方便，要有网络，或者蛮好的3g信号才能打
<lomandv> 充一点没问题啊问题是在哪可以充
<cLeaMooN> 有人用texmacs吗? 怎么插入代码?
<Pudge> lomandv: 你不充钱别人凭什么让你用啊
<lomandv> 充值方便吗
<Pudge> lomandv: 你随便找个voip，然后注册，就能充值了
<Pudge> lomandv: 方便啊，网页打开，直接网上付费啊，
<lomandv> 那好办
<Pudge> lomandv: 自己多找几个voip，根据自己的电话需求比较下，找一个对自己来说最便宜的
<lomandv> 十年前我就用过有个叫teltel的也是免费，打到哪都免费，不用充，可是后面就没有了
<iMadper> lomandv: 找不到盈利模式, 所以就没有了
<lomandv> Pudge, google的如何
<Pudge> lomandv: 一直免费怎么能长久呢
<Pudge> lomandv: 我现问问你，你的gmail打开后，那个gtalk有拨打电话这个功能么
<lomandv> 一直完全的免费那是行不通的，收费也没问题只要话费低就可以了
<Pudge> lomandv: 还是只能和gtalk好友聊天？
<lomandv> Pudge, 没注意过
<Pudge> lomandv: 因为我忘记了那个功能，是我申请了voice之后才有的，还是本来就有
<lomandv> 很少用gmail
<Pudge> 你打开gmail看看啊
<lomandv> 我看看
<Pudge> lomandv: 如果没有，你就要申请一个google voice先，不过这样的话也没必要，
<iMadper> Pudge: 用米国ip开gmail就有. 
<ganisang> gmail弄不了
<Pudge> lomandv: 那不用管了，也用不着，挺贵的
<Pudge> lomandv: 打国内电话收费的
<Pudge> lomandv: 如果你只打国内电话的话
<iMadper> Pudge: 一开始送你十美分, 我给自己打过.... 然后就没别的用处了...
<Pudge> lomandv: smartvoip，我一般用这个，充点钱，然后可以免费打国内手机座机，
<lomandv> 我打开邮箱没看到有gtalk啊
<Pudge> lomandv: 手机上也有app，只要有3g信号的地方，就能打，效果感觉比skype好
<Pudge> 不用管gtalk了，那个打国内电话有点贵
<lomandv> 我国内国外都有电话
<Pudge> lomandv: smartvoip限制的地方是，充一次钱只能免费100天，
<Pudge> lomandv: 国外是哪里，你可以在他的网站上查打当地的座机和手机的费用
<lomandv> Pudge, 不是吧，那电话不多也不好啊
<Pudge> lomandv: 一般来说，都是座机免费，手机收费，不过价格非常便宜
<lomandv> 美国和澳大利亚
<Pudge> lomandv: 还行，过了100天开始收费，国内的费用也很低，一分钟大概1毛钱rmb吧
<lomandv> 国外免费是吧
<Pudge> lomandv: 打美国我不指导，打澳洲座机免费，手机一分钟大概5毛rmb
<lomandv> 但电话不多啊，一般很少打
<lomandv> 充一次要充多少钱呢
<Pudge> lomandv: 你可以注册了试试，我不知道国内注册后rmb充钱一次必须冲多少
<lomandv> 你不是在用吗
<Pudge> lomandv: 你这种情况，这个东西比较适合，一般冲个20块钱，应该足够你打1年了，如果电话不多
<Pudge> lomandv: 是啊，我这里用欧元冲，一次最少选择是10欧
<Pudge> lomandv: 我不知道rmb是10块还是要多一些啊，要你自己看他给的选项啊
<Pudge> lomandv: 以前我电话少的时候，冲个10欧，能用1年。。
<Pudge> lomandv: 如果你电话很多的话，skype的套餐很不错，唯一就是手机上用的时候，效果很差
<Pudge> iMadper: 我冲了10美元，现在还有9块多，一直没用过。。
<lomandv> 10欧，能用1年？
<lomandv> 我就是电话不多
<Pudge> lomandv: 电话不多啊，当时只给国内打，头100天免费，
<Pudge> lomandv: 之后依然座机免费，手机1分钟1毛钱，
<Pudge> lomandv: 能打好久好久。。
<lomandv> Pudge, 收费后一个是电话少一个是话费低所以能用一年是吧
<Pudge> lomandv: 对啊，冲一次钱就100天免费，剩下200多天你能打多少钱。。
<lomandv> Pudge, 10欧是多少RMB呢
<Pudge> lomandv: 现在是80多吧，当时100多
<lomandv> 冲一次钱就100天免费，剩下200多天你能打多少钱。这话不假，呵呵
<iMadper> Pudge: smartvoip? 给国内手机打, 一毛钱一分钟是吧?
<iMadper> Pudge: 那我可以搞一个~ 
<Pudge> iMadper: 是的，如果你不是煲电话粥那种，这个很划算
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 是很划算
<lomandv> Pudge, smartvoip100天后打国内的手机和座机也免费吗
<Pudge> lomandv: 100天后打哪里都不免费了
<lomandv> 最近很奇怪，看YOUTUBE视频经常出现一种情况：刚看一点或者没开始看就整个页面的东西都消失了，只剩下空白一片
<lomandv> 大家知道这是怎么回事吗，13.04
<Pudge> lomandv: 白色雪花么
<lomandv> 不是，就是什么也没有，就是一张白纸
<lomandv> 是整个浏览的页面不止是播放界面
<Pudge> lomandv: 不知道，没遇到过，你用firefox试试
<lomandv> 火狐正常，就是13.04的火狐稍有一点压力就黑，黑一下就好，然后动不动又黑
<lomandv> 睡觉了
<iMadper> العثمان
<iMadper> العثمانالعثمانالعثمان
<iMadper> دولت عالیه عثمانیه
<iMadper> Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία
<jusss> roylez: 双显卡本本装linux真是悲剧
<jusss> 话说有不带核显的cpu吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: ，
<jusss> gebjgd: intel的e3有核显没？还是屏蔽了
<gebjgd> jusss, 我怎么知道   我都用amd的cpu
<jusss> gebjgd: …
<jusss> gebjgd: 我也想找个没核显的cpu
<gebjgd> jusss, 我的是apu
<gebjgd> jusss, 带核显  能和独显交火
<jusss> gebjgd: 交火…你能让intel的核显和nvdia的独显交火不
<gebjgd> jusss, 不用intel的u
<gebjgd> jusss, 不买nv的卡
<Pudge> nv的卡不是挺好么。。
<Pudge> intel的u也挺好啊。
<jusss> gebjgd: 你一直是amd ati？
<gebjgd> jusss, 恩
<gebjgd> jusss, 正在和你聊天用的笔记本就是3A的
<Pudge> amd的u我大学的时候烧过2个，就再没用过了。
<jusss> gebjgd: 不用intel amd的u，搞个power7不知道会不会很爽
<gebjgd> jusss, 你慢慢考虑电脑吧  我在考虑车
<jusss> gebjgd: linux有没有非x86的？
<gebjgd> jusss, arm
<jusss> gebjgd: 还是直接unix？
<leemeng0x61> 休息了
<leemeng0x61> 晚安了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你不有车了么
<gebjgd> piggybox, 考虑给老婆买呢
<piggybox> gebjgd: golf，欧洲销量第一
<gebjgd> piggybox, 必须等她有个半职工作的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 太贵
<piggybox> gebjgd: 便宜的话可以考虑韩国车
<gebjgd> piggybox, 算了  亚洲车还是不考虑了
<Pudge> jusss: bios支持关闭集显就行啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: VW的UP挺便宜啊，美国这还没有卖呢
<jusss> Pudge: 关闭集显…
<jusss> Pudge: 可以？
<gebjgd> piggybox, UP是啥?
<Pudge> jusss: 咋了，可以的，不是特别多，但是有bios能支持关闭集显的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 欧洲油价贵
<piggybox> gebjgd: VW的一款车
<jusss> Pudge: 在一个双显卡i+n的本本上关掉集显只用独显？可以？
<Pudge> 可以啊
<maplebeats_> 怎么关掉核蕊显卡
<piggybox> gebjgd: 但公交发达，不是总要开车
<jusss> Pudge: 网上说独显只是用来进行3d运算的，输出还是集显，如果把集显关掉的话…
<maplebeats_> 是啊。。。我也记得输出走的核芯显卡。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 所以支持的不多，我给你找个看，那天还见到一个哥们弄好了
<jusss> maplebeats_: this is a good question
<maplebeats_> 核芯显卡有些bios好像有屏蔽选项。。。
<maplebeats_> 台式机可以关~~
<jusss> 关键上屏蔽了后独显能工作吗 
<jusss> 如果独显再不工作那…
<jusss> maplebeats_: 台式机用bios关掉核显后独显能工作？
<Pudge> jusss: 麻痹找不到那个帖子了，上个月刚看到的
<jusss> 11楼. 看N卡还是A卡，A卡是可以在bios里关
<jusss> 掉的，N卡因为独显是通过核显接口显示的，
<jusss> 所以你关掉就会黑屏
<Pudge> jusss: 网上查了一下，有支持的，必须是a卡
<jusss> Pudge: 我也找到了…
<Pudge> jusss: 对的，n卡不行，a卡可以，n卡关集显后xp下分辨率会出问题，有人说
<jusss> Pudge: nvdia看来就没打算给linux一条活路
<jusss> Pudge: 所以linus大神才说，so，nvdia，fuck you
<Pudge> jusss: 好好的独显，非要弄个集显，白白吃掉我几百m内存
<Pudge> jusss: 别这么说，好歹nvdia官方开始支持linux下面的optimus了
<Pudge> jusss: ati你永远别指望
<jusss> Pudge: 什么型号支持了？
<Pudge> jusss: 我觉得，要怪就怪intel，好好的cpu，你集成个毛的显卡啊，草
<Pudge> jusss: 不是型号，4月最新的驱动，初步支持optimus，独显计算，集显输出，还不能像win下这么智能
<Pudge> jusss: 我还没敢试，要不你先试试？
<jusss> Pudge: 我是小白，不是小白鼠，好吧，就算我想当小白鼠，也当不了呀，要不你试试
<Pudge> jusss: 。。实在懒得搞，坐等小白鼠给测试结果
<jusss> Pudge: …
<Pudge> jusss: 而且新驱动支持HDMI了
<jusss> Pudge: 那个大黄蜂怎样样呀
<Pudge> jusss: 所以，不管怎么样，nvidia，还是不错的
<Pudge> jusss: 还行，我一直用
<Pudge> jusss: 不够智能，当你想用独显的时候，就手动用独显显示程序，平时独显都关着的
<Pudge> jusss: 我挺满足
<jusss> Pudge: 我有个双显卡i+n卡本本，不敢装debian…
<Pudge> 装啊，我就用的debian，舒服的一逼
<jusss> Pudge: 我怕装完后直接黑屏…
<Pudge> jusss: 不会的，刚装上的时候只会启用集显，独显启动不起来的
<Pudge> jusss: 不会黑屏
<jusss> Pudge: 哦，那然后直接装大黄蜂不装独显驱动？
<Pudge> jusss: 然后你装个bumblebee，直接就好了，打游戏的时候，比如 optrun wine war3.exe，跑的流程的一逼
<Pudge> jusss: 装bumblebee-nvidia，他会自动给你装上nvidia驱动
<Pudge> jusss: 简单的很
<jusss> Pudge: 哦
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧，过段时间我也装
<jusss> Pudge: 本本新带的win7不舍得格了
<Pudge> jusss: 你装好了现直接装最新的nvidia驱动啊，试试看，能不能起来
<Pudge> jusss: 双系统呗
<gebjgd> jusss, arch开源驱动 没有不行的
<jusss> Pudge: 那磁盘分区不得重装系统吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 。。win下面直接用分区大师分一块出来啊
<jusss> Pudge: 哦，然后把debian装extended分区里？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩，
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧，我试试
<Pudge> jusss: 记得先别装bumblebee啊，直接装nv驱动试试先！！！
<jusss> Pudge: 我是小白，当不成小白鼠…
<Pudge> jusss: 我认真的，我等着你的测试结果。
<jusss> Pudge: …本本还没在我手里，没法测试
<jusss> Pudge: 你也是学生？
<Pudge> jusss: 啊？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你不是在法国很久了么
<jusss> Pudge: 一般比较清闲无聊挂在这的，这个时候一般都是外国佬或学生
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。也没很久啊，块7年，算久么。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不短了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 从高中开始的?
<Pudge> jusss: 。。你这话说的，我好惭愧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 大学开始。
<gebjgd> Pudge, ..... 读博呢
<gebjgd> ?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不明智啊  读博干嘛
<Pudge> gebjgd: 找不到好工作啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 先找到工作啊  搞定长居 身份再换工作
<Pudge> gebjgd: 同学都找的那种咨询公司的职位，被派到各种公司做mission，不想做啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哦，这个还好，法国新政策，博士生可以拿永久拘留
<gebjgd> Pudge, 恩 很多学软件的都去做咨询了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 哦
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我有个同学在法国  工作3年了吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不过也不好说，法国政策一年变好几次
<jusss> Pudge: nvdia这个月出的驱动支持optimus了？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 还没拿到长居  法国长居太长
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 什么长居？你是说10年拘留么么》
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不知道 就是长居  必须工作5年
<Pudge> gebjgd: 他要是不清楚的话，你可以告诉他，法国前年刚改的政策
<Pudge> gebjgd: 工作拘留的人，申请10年长居将很难
<gebjgd> Pudge, 啥政策?
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不知道  
<Pudge> gebjgd: 入法籍比10年居留要容易的多了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 对
<gebjgd> Pudge, 但是各地的法律不一样的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 就是以前，一般工作的人，满5年都拿10年居留，现在政策变了
<jusss> Pudge: 你在法国哪个学校
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我还认识一个在法国的人  已经回国了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 现在10年居留很难申请下来，警察局建议直接转法籍，如果你愿意的话，会很容易
<jusss> Pudge: 法国理工？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 没找到工作
<gebjgd> Pudge, 还是德国好啊
<Pudge> jusss: 法国理工是什么学校？
<Pudge> jusss: 我在Télécom Bretagne
<jusss> Pudge: 额，我也不知道…
<jusss> Pudge: 法国大学喜欢加什么第几第几的好像
<Pudge> jusss: 恩，就是一般小城市一个大学，都是城市名字命名的大学
<Pudge> jusss: 如果有不止一个大学，就是1大，2大。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 巴黎就到17大好像
<jusss> Pudge: 法国大学，就记得有一个好像叫巴黎高师的
<Pudge> 巴黎高师，高等师范学院
<jusss> 据说是不给毕业证的学校…
<Pudge> jusss: 最有名的应该是索邦大学吧，最早的大学
<Pudge> jusss: 哪里有不给毕业证的学校。。
<jusss> Pudge: 巴黎高师据说不给…
<Pudge> jusss: 不可能。。
<gebjgd> jusss, 扯淡
<Pudge> jusss: 在法国很好的学校了
<jusss> Pudge: 那我记错了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你以为是天朝的大学呢
<gebjgd> jusss, 这么说吧  欧洲最差的大学都比清华北大强
<gebjgd> jusss, 天朝的文凭欧洲不认可
<Pudge> jusss: 应该是不是当时给吧，法国这边的大学都是毕业一年后才给毕业证和学位证
<jusss> gebjgd: …
<gebjgd> jusss, 没有欧美的毕业证 很难直接找到工作
<Pudge> jusss: 这边学位证都有教育部长亲笔签名的，要慢慢排队等。。
<piggybox> Pudge: 这么夸张
<Pudge> piggybox: 真的，我来了之后才知道的，刚毕业，学校只会给你开个毕业证明。
<Pudge> piggybox: 证书之类的必须等差不多1年
<jusss> 德国佬 法国佬 米国佬，都出现了…
<gebjgd> piggybox, 法国人比较变态
<piggybox> 那教育部长整天签名不用干别的了？
<gebjgd> piggybox, 对
<Pudge> piggybox: 我也问过。
<Pudge> piggybox: 他们说，是专门负责签名的副部长
<piggybox> orz
<gebjgd> Pudge, 那职位不错
<piggybox> gebjgd: 嗯，就是手累
<Pudge> piggybox: 我估计就是个秘书
<Pudge> 其实这边挺多毕业证造假的，利润太高，一个本科毕业文凭，一套做下来，最少8000欧
<Pudge> 好多人干这个
<gebjgd> Pudge, 太多了 
<Pudge> 你会ps，买个好的彩色打印机就行
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，特别是那些毕业就回国的，好多都是玩几年，买个证就回国，谁也查不出来
<gebjgd> Pudge, 所以说在国外毕业容易  留下来 长居难
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，尤其是找个好工作，
<Pudge> gebjgd: 好多留下来的，工作发展前景其实也没法跟国内比
<Pudge> gebjgd: 想升职太难了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你是二代?
<gebjgd> Pudge, 还想工作发展前景
<gebjgd> Pudge, 国内是党说的算
<Pudge> 我操，刚才fcitx居然蹦了，第一次碰到
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我不是x二代啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 所以啊
<Pudge> x二代会读博么。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 那你还想回国发展的事情
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这么辛苦
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，天天想
<Pudge> gebjgd: 要不就找个研究院做一辈子研究了。。
<jusss> 睡觉去，你们这群非gmt+8的继续吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不然在公司，如何爬上去啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 看个人了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 待的越久，我越发现难融进他们的文化，不适合我
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，这个跟个人很大关系，反正我没看到几个人真的能融进去
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你这个想法的中国人很多
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我倒是觉得这边挺好
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我的性格适合这边
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我不行，我就喜欢热闹，喜欢关系，而不是什么都讲原则。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 那欧洲确实不适合你
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我就喜欢安静
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这边生活有点太淡了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我觉得太爽了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你家乡是小城市?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我来玩玩可以，待久了还是想家
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我完全不想
<gebjgd> Pudge, 这就是了 我是帝都的
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我以前的想法就是离开帝都 去个小城市发展
<Pudge> gebjgd: 北京就算了。。我 一共待了1个月，完全受不了那里的气候
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我讨厌人多的地方
<Pudge> gebjgd: 热，干燥，在北京我24小时离不开水
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哈哈，我就喜欢人多的地方，不然我待不住
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我想我以后的邻居离我至少1公里
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不管几点，下楼就有烧烤吃，再来瓶冰啤酒，我就喜欢这种生活
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你在欧洲只能去大城市
<alvin_rxg> 住大农村？
<gebjgd> Pudge,我都是自己烧烤
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显然
<gebjgd> Pudge, 自己周末烧烤和喝啤酒  一般都是和同事一起
<Pudge> gebjgd: 自己烧烤太麻烦。。各种收拾，我最讨厌洗油乎乎的架子了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 就一个架子而已 简单的很
<gebjgd> Pudge, 想吃多少吃多少  想吃什么吃什么
<Pudge> gebjgd: 而且老觉得，自己没有那帮新疆人烤的好吃。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 没觉得
<gebjgd> Pudge, 上孜然就行了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 有时候我都在怀疑，是不是放坏了的肉，烤出来要香一些。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 好奇葩的想法
<Pudge> gebjgd: 他们都告诉我那帮新疆人烤的肉都是烂肉啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你是没自己烤过肉
<gebjgd> Pudge, 没去过草原吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没去过。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 想去来着，没机会，每次回国就2,3周，陪家里人来着
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我是出国前去的
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不过烧烤不健康
<Pudge> gebjgd: 就是举个例子，这样的生活，随时可以k歌，随时可以烧烤
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不爱k歌
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我自己有烧烤架子  可以天天烧烤
<gebjgd> Pudge, 所以我没觉得有什么区别
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这就是性格的区别啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 现在在这边，唯一的乐趣就是跟好朋友一起出去吃饭，聊天，别的啥兴趣都没有
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你兴趣太少了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 对啊，所以我说这边不适合我啊，球都没得踢。
<gebjgd> Pudge, 踢球?  去健体中心啊
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 真幸福啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 健体中心只能健身啊，踢球要找人找场地啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 幸福什么
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 哪有你幸福啊  爸妈都在身边  
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 自己压力小多了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你在墙外?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 恩
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哪里?
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 他在法国
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 法国吃的好呀
<gebjgd> Pudge, 像你介绍 二代 cLeaMooN 瑞典籍北京人
<cLeaMooN> 赶明我去旅游做导游哦
<Pudge> 好的，来吧，我专业接待的
<Pudge> 不过如果对车有特别需求，请提前通知，我好租
<cLeaMooN> 我想去普罗旺斯看薰衣草
<Pudge> 7月初就是deadline
<Pudge> 过了这个点就没了
<cLeaMooN> ...我得工作之后去了
<fivesheep> 饿了..
<fivesheep> 出门觅食去
<alvin_rxg> cLeaMooN: 高中毕业没？还工作后去？
<cLeaMooN> alvin_rxg, 今年毕业
<cLeaMooN> 上大学怎么春天去...
<cLeaMooN> 还请假1个月旅游呀...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 6月底该放假了吧
<cLeaMooN> 六月中旬放假
<Pudge> 正好看薰衣草
<cLeaMooN> 是吗. 也许去
<Pudge> fivesheep: 我操，什么地方，这么幸福，这个点还能出去找到吃的
<cLeaMooN> 今年上大学, 还得捯饬捯饬各种各样的东西呢
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 他在USA
<cLeaMooN> 我记得是
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 哦，难怪。。
<knownbad> 他找鸡去
<cLeaMooN> knownbad <- 这个似乎也在USA或是德国
<knownbad> 错，是火星殖民地。
<Pudge> 我开始以为这个的人一般都是呆在国外的。结果发现不是。。
<Pudge> 国内玩linux能有环境么。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 国内linux环境很一般
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你在大学还是工作了?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我在念博士。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, CS?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 恩
<cLeaMooN> Pu
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我不是2代，大学国内念的
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ...真有闲心
<cLeaMooN> 哦
<cLeaMooN> 然后留学来的?
<Pudge> 恩
<Pudge> 没办法，当时master毕业后没找到好工作，就念博士了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 别听gebjgd扯蛋, 我也不是二代. 是和父母一起来的
<Pudge> 。。。
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我就奇怪呢，我认识的2代，没有上学的，
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ...我认识的也没有
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 都是帮家里做生意，或者看店铺
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, +1
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, CS的master和doctor有意思吗?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 这如何回答。。
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 看个人兴趣
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 如果你对做实际的产品敢兴趣，那就最多读个master，赶紧工作吧
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 就是读值不值... 是不是能自学的那个水平...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 。。那自学我估计还是挺难的。又不是国内。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我是估计不会读doctor的... 不喜欢做学术...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, master都学什么了? 我们这里查不到master的教学内容
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 反正我这边不交任何关于编程语言的东西的，默认你回家自己看看就会了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那学什么呢...?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 看你的专业了，我master学的人工智能方面的，主要课程有统计，优化，博弈论，神经网络之类的
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哦
<cLeaMooN> 这些似乎可能能自学吧...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 主要都是该领域的理论，最新的研究成果之类的，以及如何工程化，还有就是一些实习课程，让你把这些理论实现一下
<cLeaMooN> 而且我得专业很可能不是CS...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 想自学都能自学，不过挺难的，
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哦. 也就是说在课上也学不少东西?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 自己很难找到系统学习的方法，容易浪费时间
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哦
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 还行
<cLeaMooN> 就是这个系统, 永远找不到呀...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 人工智能好玩吗?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 其实master主要是带你入门，这个很重要，然后你就可以选择是读博，走的更深，还是就在门口，用最新的研究做产品
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哦. 
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 看个人了兴趣了，我是对游戏，机器人之类的感兴趣，才选这个的
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, master都是入门... 感觉这么多年都白学了...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 选网络的人最多了，好找工作
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 学完了之后感觉呢? 至少不后悔吧?
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 网络...... 那有什么可学的
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 也不是白学啊，确实这么多年我们都学了很多以后永远用不到的东西
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不过这主要是学会学习的方法，遇到任何问题都能类比一下，了解个大概，看是否需要继续深入了解啊
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哦
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 网络也分很多方向了
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 看你喜欢弄各种协议，算法，这类底层通用的，还是上层的各种应用了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 感觉这些都是自学可的...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 是啊，任何东西都可以自学，关键是自己很难掌握一套系统的学习方法，浪费时间
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 而且关键是自学很难被他人认可
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 你找工作的时候难道给面试的人说你的这些都是自学的，没有文凭？
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ...确实
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 自学只能证明你对某领域比别人更有兴趣，花了更多时间，可能掌握的更好
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不能证明你正是学习过这个领域
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 哦
<ofan> yooooooooo
<Pudge> 有没有什么好的battery indicator显示在system tray上的
<Pudge> 不是gnome自带的那个
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, xfce4-power-manager
<Pudge> 我看看
<gebjgd> Pudge: alvin_rxg ofan fivesheep cLeaMooN 干嘛呢 最近这里够冷清的
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 算了，这个东西跟我的桌面不和谐
<gebjgd> Pudge: 啥东西?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。写报告
<piggybox> cLeaMooN: cs自学现在比以前容易多了，coursera，udacity上一堆课
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我想找个跟awesome和谐点的电池图标
<Pudge> gebjgd: awesome自己的widget太丑
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没法和谐 
<gebjgd> Pudge: awesome本来就臭
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。我觉得挺好看的。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我向来用全屏的 不爱tilling
<piggybox> 不tile起来的话和xfce差不多
<Pudge> gebjgd: 其实，只要是黑白灰，暗色的就行
<Pudge> 我现在爱上tilting了。。3个屏幕一起弄，好爽
<Pudge> 特别适合宽屏，不然全屏太浪费啊。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你太疼了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 自己用一个屏幕就够了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不够啊，特别是有文件相互要比较的时候，外加开一个网页用来翻译-_-
<Pudge> gebjgd: 切来切去的好麻烦
<gebjgd> Pudge: 普通分辨率足够了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我机器多 不怕
<gebjgd> Pudge: 对于我来说full hd的分辨率足够了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还有一个屏幕放我是歌手，尚雯婕出来的时候瞄2眼。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我就一台本本。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 本子不是hp的分辨率吧
<Pudge> hd？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 1920x1080
<Pudge> gebjgd: 是的啊，17寸
<gebjgd> Pudge: 那就足够了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你真有意思
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我向来是台式机 + 上网本的解决方案
<Pudge> gebjgd: 只够开2个文档啊，再开个terminal都挤了，还有网页呢
<gebjgd> Pudge: 价格和你的机器一样的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 但是你的本本没有我的台式机性能好
<Pudge> gebjgd: 台式机。。带不出门啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 上网本
<gebjgd> Pudge: 跑arch刷刷的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 而且，不是搞3d的程序，性能看不出来啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 那就是了 所以 一台台式机 + 一台上网本足够了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 上网本真太小了。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 外接显示器啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 笨
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我经常手指头按到2个键。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我现在就在上网本上和你聊天
<gebjgd> Pudge: 台式机在放电视
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我就一台啊
<piggybox> 你俩累不累啊，这么无聊的话题
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我的意思就是  你应该买个上网本和一个台式机
<gebjgd> Pudge: 而不是一台17寸超级本子
<gebjgd> piggybox: 还行吧  不累
<gebjgd> piggybox: 马上洗澡睡觉去
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我不是你这种情况啊，我每1,2年就搬家一次的，好麻烦
<gebjgd> Pudge: 台式机搬家麻烦么?
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没觉得
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。
<Pudge> piggybox: 美国现在房价贵么
<piggybox> Pudge: 看哪儿
<Pudge> piggybox: 一个townhouse ，2厅2卧室，大概多少钱啊
<Pudge> 就一般的大城市，市区偏点的地方
<Pudge> 200w人口以上的城市吧
<gebjgd> Pudge: 买房子.....
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你这个观念太落后了
<Pudge> piggybox: 我也不知道美国哪个城市好比较，就跟melbourne，这种城市差不多吧
<piggybox> Pudge: 要看州，不看城市大小。加州，纽约，华盛顿，波士顿这几个地方最贵
<gebjgd> texlive-bin-2012.0-...    23,5 MiB  3,40M/s 00:07 [######################] 100%
<gebjgd> 我擦 爽歪歪啊  用了这个新网络之后升级快的要飞了
<piggybox> 加州随便一个single family house至少$500k，到芝加哥这么大的城市就只要200k
<gebjgd> Pudge: 买房子太容易被地点所束缚
<gebjgd> Pudge: 而且你把钱都投在不能动的地方了  何必呢
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你又不是在天朝
<Pudge> piggybox: 不是啊，主要刚跟我老婆在melbourne买了个townhouse，差不多500k澳币，但是我挺想带她去加拿大，那边我能说法语，她能说英语，所以问一下。。
<piggybox> Pudge: 你不是在法国么
<lomandv> 前辈们早上好啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没房子老婆不同意啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你老婆干嘛的?
<gebjgd> Pudge: 够有钱的
<Pudge> piggybox: 是啊，她不愿意过来，只能我过去了，但是我们也考虑一起去canada啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没钱啊，不然还考虑个什么房价啊。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没事从欧洲奔澳大利亚  你有意思
<Pudge> gebjgd: 她不愿意过来啊，找不到工作的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 能动买房念头的人  都是有钱人
<piggybox> Pudge: 哦，你和老婆分开去读PhD...
<gebjgd> Pudge: 有点意思
<Pudge> piggybox: 是啊，异地好几年了
<piggybox> Pudge: 那你应该问加拿大的房子嘛
<Pudge> piggybox: 这不就是你离那里近点么。
<Pudge> piggybox: 她学会计的，跟法国不是一个系统啊
<Pudge> piggybox: 跟加拿大一样，都是英联邦的会计体系
<gebjgd> Pudge: Durex unveil internet touch underwear
<gebjgd> Pudge: 适合你们
<cLeaMooN> 我在写期末作业...
<Pudge> gebjgd: 自己赞点钱，家里出点，银行贷点，没房子没家的感觉啊。
<gebjgd> 普
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我打算一辈子租房
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你老婆哪里人?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我看到这个了，想过要不要给她寄一个。。。
<piggybox> Pudge: Montreal那边房子不贵，不过那里挺冷的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> http://www.independent.ie/woman/love-sex/durex-unveil-internet-touch-underwear-29207718.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Durex unveil internet touch underwear - Independent.ie (@ independent.ie)
<gebjgd> Pudge: 最适合你们这种
<Pudge> piggybox: 是么，我就想那边，法语英语通用
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩。。。整年过无性生活的人。。
<piggybox> Pudge: 多伦多那边应该和墨尔本差不多，这几年被中国人抄上去了
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我老婆中国人啊
<piggybox> Pudge: 温哥华最贵，=多伦多x2
<gebjgd> Pudge: 他是问你老婆什么省份的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 澳大利亚毒物那么多  你还考虑
<Pudge> piggybox: 我就想着魁北克啊，别的地方不讲法语啊。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 中国人出国还要房子? 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 瞎掰
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不要房子，是想安家啊
<piggybox> Pudge: 会法语的移民那边挺容易
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我说德语的  只要老婆有工作在别的国家直接过去
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 安家就别四处跑了... 法国挺好...
<Pudge> piggybox: 是的，我看了那边移民政策，会法语很容易
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 法国还真不好
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 伙食好
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 法国再好也没老婆一起住好啊
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 黑人太多了
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 你很讨厌德国吗...
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 不讨厌  看老婆的发展
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 菜便宜. 再说美洲黑人更多...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 老婆在哪? 中国?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 问题是，我老婆跟着我啊，又不是她先去加拿大，如果我去了，她就跟着去，要不然就跟她呆在澳洲
<piggybox> Pudge: 除了Montreal可以说双语，Quebec别的地方只说法语
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 墨尔本啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 看你的老婆的发展吧  学it的你怕什么
<Pudge> piggybox: 不是吧。。我操
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ......让她过来
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 必须英语国家，她打死不学法语
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 没戏  法国人说法语 不会法语的很难
<cLeaMooN> ...
<cLeaMooN> 什么人...
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你看看我老婆  为了我学德语  还不是和我来了德国
<cLeaMooN> 那就英国呗. 挣得多
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 梦呢
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 英国就没啥职位
<piggybox> Pudge: 大部分人听得懂英语，不一定会说罢了。另外Quebec法语和法国法语似乎不太一样
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没办法，我啥都挺她的。。
<Pudge> piggybox: 恩，挺多地方不一样的。。数数就不同
<gebjgd> Pudge:  你老婆白美富?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 英国我也在考虑，没加拿大容易。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 跟我比，算是。。
<piggybox> Pudge: 不用考虑那么多，移民Quebec后加拿大你想去哪里就去哪里
<Pudge> piggybox: 对啊，这个就是我一直考虑加拿大的目的。
<Pudge> piggybox: 实在不行我们再滚回澳洲也行，最容易的方法
<piggybox> Pudge: 当然如果留在魁北克上法语课政府会发钱，别的州就没这么好了
<Pudge> piggybox: 对的，我去魁北克的同学就一直用这个忽悠我，说来这边，工作都不用找，学也不用上，只要去听听法语课，每个月就有1000多块
<Pudge> piggybox: 而且以我们的法语水平，那法语课就跟玩一样，老这样忽悠我过去
<piggybox> Pudge: 那还上那课干嘛，直接去找工作好了
<Pudge> piggybox: 还有就是感觉欧洲这边的税太高了，赞不下来钱，听说加拿大那边税低很多，容易攒钱
<piggybox> Pudge: 是么？加是高福利国家，税不低
<Pudge> piggybox: 现在我老婆攒的钱比我多了海了去了，我很自卑
<piggybox> Pudge: 你是PhD，能有多少钱
<piggybox> 这和税无关
<Pudge> piggybox: 在法国还行吧，跟正常上班差不多，跟我老婆就不能比了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你老婆真挑... 
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你老婆干嘛的...
<Pudge> piggybox: 他们那边工资高啊，我操，随便一个master毕业，计算机的，一般都是一年至少7w，还是税后
<piggybox> 法国PhD老板给那么多？北美这PhD和领失业救济的一样
<Pudge> piggybox: 不一定的，看你找的博士什么样了，如果跟公司合作，钱不少的，不然还有一分钱不给的，很多文科博士就没钱
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我老婆做会计的
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 7w什么?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 德国估计有2000欧吧
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 澳币啊，
<gebjgd> piggybox: 好像没有税
<gebjgd> piggybox: 一般的都是1300欧 到1800欧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没有税？？？德国这么幸福？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 很多读完博士就走人了 
 * gebjgd 换手机 上床
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 7w奥, 大概和45w RMB吧, 平均每月4w, 没多少呀......
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我们这边刚毕业正常上班，一般一年就4w多点，还是税前
<Pudge> cLeaMooN:税后也就3w。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你们那边工资略低了吧....
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 比我多多了
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 就这工资水平啊。。master毕业生工资就是4w左右
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我们这里涮碗一个月都能有2,5w的月入了...
<Pudge> 我操，刷碗一个月2.5w欧？？？
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 欧洲向来这样
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 实在是够低...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 块介绍给我，
<Pudge> cle
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, RMB... 怎么可能是欧...
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我错过了什么
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 你什么都没错过
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 刷碗税后能有差不多2700欧一个月？？
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 那也很多很多了啊
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我猜你老板给你1800
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 不到. 但差不多
<mugebjgd> Pudge 中餐馆的人个个不缴税 月薪2500
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我们这边刷碗一般1500啊
<mugebjgd> Pudge 你不是不知道吧
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, doctor 1800欧是不是少点了...
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 哪里这么多，我这边好多中餐打工的
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 就这价格
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 全工，没这么多
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 你先高中毕业再说
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 1500也就多半天工...
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 博士一般是1800
<mugebjgd> Pudge 有能达到的
<mugebjgd> Pudge 对 还有学生的福利
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 我的饭馆月入就有6000欧了... 
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 扯的，哪里这么高，那些中餐老板都把价格压的很低的，现在巴黎一个小时就5欧，最多6欧
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 果然是二代
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我的福利+打工就有1000欧了.... 1800实在略少.....
<mugebjgd> Pudge 跑堂的
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 这有什么二代的... 
<mugebjgd> Pudge 废话 你们瑞典的物价高
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 你们瑞典的物价高
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 法国这边就这样，文科的一般没钱，理工科一般1800到3000,看学校和公司给多少
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我没见过更高的了
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 还好还好...... 不算租金生活费可以2k到3k以下...
<piggybox> Pudge: 那那些文科的怎么生存的？
<Pudge> piggybox: 自己家里的钱，或者晚上和周末打工。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 不会吧... 那生活好惨的...
<mugebjgd> piggybox 这么说吧 我和老婆上学的时候一个月600足够
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 那是不能和你这个二代比
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 富人不懂穷人的苦。。
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 那个2k 3k是RMB....
<cLeaMooN> 不是欧元...
<cLeaMooN> 我什么都不买耶...
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 我们说欧元  你这和我们说人民币
<cLeaMooN> 好吧... 我说欧元...
<Pudge> mugebjgd: cLeaMooN 。。。
<Pudge> 我刚来法国的时候，一个月加上房租，也就4,500成到顶了
<mugebjgd> Pudge 1800要是缴税的话 还是直接入个法籍好
<cLeaMooN> 法国缴税有国籍区别吗?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 没有，都要交。。
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 没有
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 租金好贵的...
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 学生免税
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 住学校公寓。。
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 其实
<cLeaMooN> ...真好
<cLeaMooN> 我们这里都找不到公寓住...
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 扯的，我是学生，照样一个月交好多
<mugebjgd> Pudge 有不缴税的 
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那边买房子的房价贵吗?
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 我实习的时候一个月1500,都交400的税
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 还不给房补
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 25%?
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 你们那里多少税?
<mugebjgd> Pudge 够狠
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 差不多
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 真高...
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 没有你们瑞典的高
<mugebjgd> Pudge 你知足吧 德国比你们税高
<cLeaMooN> 我们这里月入1,6k以下的人所缴的税年底返还
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我有个大学同学就住在德法边境处
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 欧洲都一样
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 年底报税的  
<Pudge> 所以，欧洲这里攒不下来钱的，必须要脱离。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 哪里打工都攒不来钱
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 欧洲都返还税吗?
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 。。打工。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 和地方没关系
<mugebjgd> Pudge 除非自己做老板
<cLeaMooN> 自己开公司挺挣钱的
<mugebjgd> Pudge 打工等于上班
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 多少能攒点的，至少我老婆一年攒个5w澳币妥妥的，
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 我没这么高的追求。。一步步来。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 5w奥币是多少钱 
<cLeaMooN> 每天看市中心那些自己拥有公司的月入10w欧的小鬼就来气...... TM还敢喝20欧一杯的咖啡......
<mugebjgd> Pudge 换成欧元
<Pudge> 0.8吧
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 4w欧不到吧
<mugebjgd> 4万欧？
<Pudge> 恩
<mugebjgd> 卧槽  那么多
<Pudge> 所以啊
<mugebjgd> 太假了
<mugebjgd> 医保什么的呢？
<mugebjgd> 社保？
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 这有什么假的...
<Pudge> 我老婆工资算低的，一般计算机master毕业生工资都是至少7,8w一年，还是税后
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 不是谁都得养家... 什么都不买就是了...
<Pudge> 没有法国的secu social，自己买mutuel，这种样子
<mugebjgd> Pudge 欧洲你别想了
<mugebjgd> Pudge 这就是问题
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 我宁愿钱抓在手上自己花。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 欧洲不会让你太富
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我不喜欢  还是欧洲的方式适合我
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 欧洲富人比澳洲多吧...
<mugebjgd> Pudge 等老婆开店
<Pudge> 澳洲一共才多少人口。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 比起那些保险公司, 我还是更相信政府....
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 平均...
<mugebjgd> ChanSer
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 会计开什么店...
<mugebjgd> Pudge 欧洲是福利国家  比澳洲北美强
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 我说我老婆
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 但是这种生活方式不适合我啊。。
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 你老婆干什么的? 做饭店的?
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, y?
<mugebjgd> Pudge 旅游更方便
<Pudge> 这个确实。。。
<Pudge> 我老婆每次来这里的目的都是旅游。。不是为了看我。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 周末随便出国旅游
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ......那你需要考虑的问题就不是钱了
<mugebjgd> Pudge 北美和澳洲就没啥了
<Pudge> 她就爱迪士尼。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我可以开车去mugebjgd家玩~
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我擦  那地方给小孩去的
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 澳洲没有disney吗?
<Pudge> 扯吧，瑞典开到法国能开死你
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我开过
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 都快开吐了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 他在德国...
<mugebjgd> Pudge 你真没见识
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我们的朋友是瑞典人
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 那也看德国哪里。。。要是靠近法国呢
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 快开吐了是真的. 但是能到
<mugebjgd> Pudge 他们全家住在比利时
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 澳洲没有迪士尼。亚洲只有香港和东京有，上海正在键。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 向来开车回家
<mugebjgd> Pudge 比利时到瑞典
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 要是你住魁北克, 你能开车去纽约玩?
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那才会开死
<mugebjgd> Pudge 我和我老婆出门向来700公里的开车
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 必须坐飞机。到本地了再租车
<mugebjgd> Pudge 看你去哪儿了
<mugebjgd> Pudge 巴黎一定不开车去
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 700公里... 你和你老婆去哪呀...
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 家到南德
<piggybox> 我高速顶多连开两小时，再多太累了
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 反正我是学乖了，超过法国的地方，我一定坐飞机，到机场租车，方便舒服多了
<mugebjgd> piggybox 太次了 4个小时不休息
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 不安全。。
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 我可不想疲劳驾驶
<cLeaMooN> piggybox, 我骑车都能2小时不休息....
<mugebjgd> piggybox Pudge 德国的高速给力
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 以前有同学开着开着睡着了呢。。。
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 尤其是德国那逼高速公路，路况这么差，还不限速。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 不限速?
<mugebjgd> Pudge 德国的高速比法国强多了
<piggybox> 德国那autoban一般都开多少速度？
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 德国部分路段不限速啊
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 你刚知道？
<cLeaMooN> ...那谁还敢出去
<mugebjgd> piggybox 130以上
<piggybox> 飙到100km/h以上耗油会极具增加
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 你来了就知道了
<cLeaMooN> 一会儿过来一个时速500的怎么办...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 当时二战时候的规矩，民众出钱修的，不是政府出钱，政府忽悠他们说想开多块就开多块，延续到今天。。
<piggybox> cLeaMooN: 500。。。你当开飞机啊
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 没发现。。我还是觉得法国的高速路况好点，德国的有点颠。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 错 是因为路况好
<cLeaMooN> piggybox, 就是飞得太低了的东西...
<mugebjgd> Pudge 法国的基础设施不行
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 你什么车啊，能开到500.。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 法拉利 - 波音系列
<mugebjgd> Pudge 心思都用到浪漫上了
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我那破车，彪到170就感觉块控制不住了。。
<mugebjgd> piggybox 我是开车新手  我开120 其他车一般是150左右
<mugebjgd> piggybox 开宝马的一般200
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 有车不错了. 我前几个月买的摩托最高速度35......
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 。。35.。自行车么
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 不要驾照. 所以极慢
<mugebjgd> Pudge 自行车到不了35
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我比那些自行车竞赛的骑得慢...
<piggybox> scooter那种轻骑吧
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我知道了，送pizza的那种
<cLeaMooN> 比平常自行车还是快不少
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN mofo?
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 不是... 那个都不会就35...
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, moped
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我们这边moto的保险好贵，不然我也想弄moto。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 德国便宜
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 跟汽车的比？
<mugebjgd> Pudge 但是太危险了
<mugebjgd> Pudge 便宜多了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 有车谁买moto...
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 不懂了吧
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 对啊，所以保险贵啊，一个月至少200多，新手要4，500
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 刺激
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 汽车一个月就几十
<mugebjgd> Pudge 没有
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 有人就爱moto。。。
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 那叫作死.... 
<mugebjgd> Pudge 德国便宜
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 荷兰更多
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 荷兰无爱. 公共交通太2
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 年轻人像你这年龄的 经常开
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 自行车
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 我心里年龄80了. 只希望开撞不死的
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, ...那是
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 坦克
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 超过100km/h太费油了
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 装甲车
<mugebjgd> piggybox 高速上必须的
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 现在巴黎好，为了限制购车，提供城市car，到处都能取和还，
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 一个小时才2欧。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 巴黎开车？
<Pudge> 跟以前那个城市自行车那种一个意思
<mugebjgd> Pudge 
<Pudge> ？
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 我想买一个你们那里采矿用的那个大卡车. 就是进驾驶需要梯子那个
<mugebjgd> Pudge 累死
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 不让进城
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 还好啊，开习惯了就好，其实堵车到不堵，就是不好找停车位
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, ......不是吧
<mugebjgd> Pudge 巴黎那道路  窄小
<mugebjgd> Pudge 没法开
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 都到了法国. 为什么不找个金发的
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 所以说，要习惯。。。我刚开始也不习惯。。
<mugebjgd> Pudge 累出屎来
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 你也是. 为什么不找的金发的
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 认识老婆在前
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 就是停车位太难找
<piggybox> cLeaMooN: 你先去找个吧
<cLeaMooN> 我们都没有自行车道... 有的地方都没有人行道...
<cLeaMooN> piggybox, 正在找
<cLeaMooN> mugebjgd, 踢掉呀
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 找不到啊。。金发看不上我这等中国屌丝
<mugebjgd> cLeaMooN 要挑没有狐臭的
 * mugebjgd 睡觉  明天上班
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 只是想上上的话，火车站啊，20欧到2000欧的都有。。随便挑
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 到国外就别做屌丝了...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 不是呀. 做老婆
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 真心无法交流。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我认识的两个很漂亮的金发都是中国人的男友
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我这法语水平，也就正儿八经的办事能用，你要我讲笑话，讲历史，讲心事，杀了我吧。
<cLeaMooN> 不过他们没胸
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ...你在法国呆多久了?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 6å¹´
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ...................
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我才呆了不到5年, 现在瑞典语足够聊天...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 真的，语言这个东西，跟我无缘，我实在无法融入他们的文化，所以，找金发，难。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你现在的想法和我3年一样...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 聊天能聊啊，但是我自己都觉得聊的没啥意思，太肤浅
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 他们一扯上政治，文化什么的，我就熄火了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 宗教政治文化心情什么的都能聊吗?
<cLeaMooN> ........
<cLeaMooN> 那不行呀...
<piggybox> 觉得自己肤浅？
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 如何才能加入这种？我真跟不上
<Pudge> piggybox: 不是自己肤浅，是觉得我跟他们能聊的话题肤浅，深入的我聊不了
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 学点那些词汇... 我每天的聊天内容就是就只是政治文化... 虽然学得是理科...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 想找人和我聊物理才真找不到...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我每天的话题就是这个这个文章怎么弄，那个理论是有什么问题。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那不行呀... 
<piggybox> Pudge: ...不能只读书啊
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 组织和他们出去旅个游
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 没办法啊，就这我时间都不够。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 为什么那么忙...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 论文憋不出来啊。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ...慢慢憋
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我就觉得我的法语到了个瓶颈了，跟4年钱的法语一个水平。。无法再提高了。。
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 怎么破
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, .......这个
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我都还没到瓶颈呢.......
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你看小说吗+
<cLeaMooN> ?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 花了2年时间把专业，日常生活要用的用熟悉了，别的领域，就没法加入
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不看。。paper都看不完，还看小说。。
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 而且还都是英语的
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那就看去... 各种各样奇葩的东西都去看...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 法语很难吗?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我说了，时间。。。如果我现在在读高中，不用愁着马上找工作，以后的前途。我会的。。
<Pudge> 其实，说不难。主要是法语的书面，好难。。跟说中文容易，写文言文难，差不多的意思。。
<cLeaMooN> 我明年也大学了呀... 可是时间还是一大把呀...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 书面难? ...理解不能
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 工作了也能看书... 
<cLeaMooN> PU
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 你读了这么久高中，平时经常跟他们接触啊，有这种环境啊，我们没有固定的人群，平时接触的法国人就这么2,3个
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 结婚这类事别着急.
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 就是写出来的法语，和口头上的法语，完全是两回事，这个意思
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我主要聊天的也就5-6个...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ......那比较麻烦
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 而且你们年纪小，好融入到一起
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我21... 他们都18...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我们一般都是谈论工作上的事
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 去搭讪
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 跟我一起出来的一棒子，我这法语，算好的了。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 搭讪可以学不少语言
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 搭讪也都是很肤浅的话题啊。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我的语言是我们一帮最差的... 
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 先说说肤浅的, 然后去看高级的书...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 其实书面语我算练习的最多的了，因为经常要用法语写文章之类的，法国人也觉得我的书面功夫，比很多法国本地大学生写的要好了，但是口语真的很难跟他们讲的太深
<Pudge> 我不熟悉的领域，我根本反应不过来
<cLeaMooN> 书面口语不一样确实麻烦... 
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 能听懂他们说的是什么，但是我很难表达自己想说什么。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你是不会那些词吗?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 恩，不知道那些我不熟悉的东西该怎么说
<cLeaMooN> 我学的最多的几次都是和他们出去旅游学得...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那去学词不就好了... 那些词很容易的...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我也知道这个道理，但是这种话题他们说完一次，就没了，下次又是别的东西，我也没记住
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 也不知道地道的口语应该怎么说，没有练习的机会
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 慢慢的就拖到了今天。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 他们总讨论什么呀 ......
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 话题越来越单一，基本都是围绕着工作和研究领域，
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 用不着地道吧... 我喜欢带着口音说话, 比较好玩
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 吃饭的时候一般就讨论一下足球啊之类的，别的也很少说。
<cLeaMooN> 足球... 你看球吗?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 口音这个我不怎么带，我是说地道的表达方式
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不看，你要我用中文我都没法说，何况法语。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那也不需要吧... 要的就是特殊
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 打个比方吧，一般我们说鸡巴
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我和同学讨论政治很多, 就是因为我的政治观点奇葩
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 难道我法语里面用男性生殖器官这么官方的词语。。
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 语境也配合不上啊。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 这么说也没问题吧...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 意思够奇葩, 说的话很正经, 这样才有槽点呀
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 。。总之了，经常遇到这种情况，我就开不了口了。。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ......
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 那怎么还找的那么挑的中国老婆呀...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不挑啊，哪里挑了，不愿意学法语而已
<cLeaMooN> 这还不挑...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我该给我老婆打电话了，起床了。。
<cLeaMooN> ......
<cLeaMooN> 为什么不是她给你打?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 习惯。。我赖着她。
<cLeaMooN> ......这样不好
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我不喜欢找个赖着我的女人，好烦
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你觉不觉得你老婆也会这么想...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 没啥不好的啊，只要是我喜欢的，怎么招都可以。。
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 我们交流过，她就喜欢赖着她的。。
<cLeaMooN> ........
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 她不喜欢主动叼别人
<cLeaMooN> 一物找一主
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-14
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 谁知道这是什么字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457824 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 呼文彪 — 2014-04-14 8:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 荷兰人的笑话 :     有一天那个荷兰人去看电影,那个荷兰人买了票之後,走进电影院,可是过了一会,又走出来买了一张票,再走进电影院,售票小姐觉得很奇怪,可是还是卖给他,结果 又过了一分钟,又见那个荷兰人走向售票口,再买了一张票,这次售票小姐就问他说 你不是
<^k^>  ─> 已经买了票了吗,干吗还要再买啊,那个荷兰人就很生气的说我怎麽知道,每 次我一走进电影院,就有一个人把我的票撕掉。  
<ioio> 感觉mongodb如何分片好难理解
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 desktop 启动时有时候不能自动进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457825 12.04 desktop 启动时有时候不能自动进入图形界面，需要在tty上登录，执行startx才行。 请问各位有没有碰到过这种情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 todd911 — 2014-04-14 9:43
<imtxc> onlylove: 早，你要是今天看irc的话看到兔子了召唤我一下呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找他呢？好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 他有个快递在我这里，我得问问怎么给他弄过去
<imtxc> onlylove: 步行10分钟的路程花13运费发顺丰太败了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接call他让他过来拿
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度专访：体验机计划（三）之系统设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457828 大家好，本期为深度专访第三期，我们将给大家展示深度桌面环境2.0改变最大，同时也为最重要的模块之一——深度系统设置。 下图为深度桌面环境1.0的系统设置 与深度桌面环境1.0的系统设
<^k^>  ─> 置相比，新版本的系统设置不再使用传统窗口程序的形式展现，而是将系统设置创新性的变为桌面右侧弹出窗口，只需鼠标移动至右下角 …
<zenNamaste> 李阿蛋还不来!?
<onlylove> 不给我提供机器就算了，还TMD要我卸载outlook,我根本就没license，哪里来的outlook!
<onlylove> 谁说vmware土豪的！
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 升职到qe了? 恭喜
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没呢，今天有人要求我卸载outlook
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ... ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我自打在这上边，连ms的office都没见啥样，还要我卸载outlook,我去买套装了再卸载？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 估计还没上班呢吧
<onlylove> s/上边/上班
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 他下午才到
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我觉得也是.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 兔子还没来，我要要挟一些他 lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司14.04发布了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有没有可能手表在他那个盒子里面，那样的话要挟我就赔了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我貌似看到兔子了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 我今天又有一个海淘的单子到, 不过我没去上班, 不知道是啥
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 明天去上班, 一起拆开看
<imtxc> cherrot: 请客吧
<zenNamaste> cherrot:
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啊
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 为何不回fo我小号？  cc eexpress
<yunfan_chrome> 微博的
<cherrot> imtxc: 为毛。。我都穷死了
<cherrot> zenNamaste: hi~
<onlylove> cherrot: 不请客，你的快递就没了……
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 今天不帮你寄了, sick leave
<imtxc> cherrot: 你拍的时候不小心点儿，有些姿势不适合男的拍照啊
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 明天上班再说
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<onlylove> imtxc: 他拍啥了？
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 没事儿  昨天撸多了？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃又要去哪里了？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 你都没 fo 我，我怎么 fo回去， 我的weibo是 txcyang
<freeflying> gfrog: 没啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 着急下车于是就悲剧了 论最贵的一次打车。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的那个蓝牙耳机电池续航多久
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 都说了是小号 你好迟钝
<cherrot> onlylove: 乌鸦嘴~ lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 摔的很严重？ D7000 这么不结实？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 小号我也得收到提示啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 加上盒子据说能15小时
<imtxc> cherrot: 哪里坏了，官方修一下多少钱
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过我没试
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc> 15小时，这么猛
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 准备5月去黄山溜达溜达
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我想买个带fm的那个蓝牙耳机玩儿，MW600 还是啥的
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: http://weibo.com/u/5103002139
<cherrot> imtxc: 我以为顶多算中度损坏，结果官方说只要是进水和摔伤都算重度修理  报价1100
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 我学车
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要海淘吗
<imtxc> ..............
<imtxc> 然后呢？ cherrot ?
<cherrot> imtxc: 求心安吧  毕竟不知道对焦什么的有没有什么问题
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 来黟县可接待 上黄山就不管了
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 现在开车去风景区方便吗
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<imtxc> freeflying: 近期又没有海涛的需求了啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你要海淘吗
<imtxc> cherrot: 1100 付了？
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 黄山又不是庐山 开不上去的 如果只是去风景区脚下 可以 就是停车位要自己找了
<cherrot> imtxc: 差不多吧 让他修去了
<cherrot> imtxc: 肝疼
<yunfan_chrome> 我这里宏村停车位经常爆满
<imtxc> cherrot: 就从出租车座位那个高度掉下来？
<cherrot> imtxc: 还有一双腿的高度
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 我靠，你那个nick太猥琐
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 我不fo
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 风景区还是没啥靠谱的酒店吧，都是民俗那种？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 净网2014呢，你这个会被喝茶的
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 嘿嘿 唐伯虎电影里的段子 再说了 老子是做it的 用硅这个典故没啥错误啊
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 你是土豪 那点小钱没啥的
<yunfan_chrome> 自己有车去屯溪找个大酒店住好了
<imtxc> yu
<yunfan_chrome> 没必要去风景区花钱受罪
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 是哦
<imtxc> cherrot: 我手里有个你的眼镜
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个眼镜好丑
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯 不然为啥这么便宜。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 想想在北京还是得换小车
<imtxc> 感觉像个塑料玩具
<imtxc> cherrot: 怎么给你
<freeflying> gfrog: 很快就要送娃去上各种班，停车是大问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃对三厢无爱了？ lol
<cherrot> imtxc: 在你那？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你着急用？我周末有空了扔给你们物业？
<gfrog> freeflying: smart吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 真心无爱啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 现在在西二旗
<freeflying> gfrog: smart不适合带娃
<imtxc> cherrot: 或者我发个 XX 通给你
<cherrot> imtxc: 到底在你那还是在 zenNamaste 那。。 还是都一个意思~~
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 上个月五单....
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄个大车挂外牌儿，出去野的时候开。弄个smart挂京牌进城
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我这里有一个，他那里有4个
<gfrog> zenNamaste: imtxc gopro这种玩意海淘会被睡么？
<freeflying> gfrog: smart没法装安全座椅，两座的我三口人咋坐
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 是这样的, 那天我收到了两个包裹, 一大一小, 我觉得大的是你的, 小的是 imtxc , 就给 imtxc 寄过去了, 结果里面是个眼镜...
<gfrog> freeflying: 其他五座两厢其实也没小太多的。lol
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 赞 lol
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 买个西班牙人造的那种折叠电动汽车 到处能停
<freeflying> gfrog: 估计只有mini了
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕
<cherrot> imtxc: 5副眼镜都在你那？
<billyway> gfrog, ping
<imtxc> cherrot: 1
<gfrog> billyway: 肿么？
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 或者买个i-road 那个带小孩足够 还拉风 只要摩托车能停那个就可以停
<billyway> gfrog, 贵社新版本在哪时候发布 ？
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦对 有一个不是amazon官方的 想起来了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不知道是啥
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 买不到啊
<billyway> RHEL / Fedora用于桌面太烂了。
<imtxc> cherrot: 。。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 买不起啊
<gfrog> billyway: 不知道，我又不管这些，大概是这周？ cc happyaron
<cherrot> imtxc: 现在在你家咩
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 原来是这个原因。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，新奔奔
<imtxc> cherrot: 现在在我手头，我带到公司了
<imtxc> cherrot: 怪不得5副会分开
<cherrot> imtxc: 你不就在我对面么
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 找土豪蛋 他是专业通关 国际运输行业
<imtxc> cherrot: 我搬了啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 现在在西二旗啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 西二旗哪？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我猜会被睡。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 4月17
<cherrot> imtxc: 查你户口~
<imtxc> cherrot: 中关村软件园儿。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 现在在我朝邮局hold着呢，看着像被睡的节奏啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦对 你这厮不加班哈
<gfrog> happyaron: 果然
<imtxc> gfrog: dv 的完税价格4000来着
<imtxc> cherrot: 每天8：30下班
<gfrog> imtxc: 妈蛋，这算dv嘛……
<sennn> 大家好 !
<imtxc> 那算啥。。。
<gfrog> billyway: 其实你现在装beta也没啥事了，到时候release了upgrade一下就好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:47
<cherrot> imtxc: 离度娘近么？ 或者首创
<gfrog> billyway: 不然release当天下载肯定慢
<imtxc> cherrot: 近
<billyway> 现在beta2的是上个月编译的。
<cherrot> imtxc: 那太好了 给你个见妹子的机会
<imtxc> cherrot: 咦？让你妹子过来取？
<billyway> 到时upgrade一下，跟再装一次没什么两样。
<cherrot> imtxc: 不是我妹子 是和我同住的妹子
<freeflying> imtxc: bat门口看妹子
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 同住。。。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: ~_~ 羡慕去吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 你在哪个楼？ 我让她找你去？
<imtxc> cherrot: .............. freeflying 题了兔子吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 21 号
<imtxc> cherrot: 居然跟俩妹子同住
<cherrot> imtxc: 你怎么知道是俩？
<imtxc> cherrot: 难道是仨？
<freeflying> gfrog: 两厢的小掀背车确实没啥靠谱的
<imtxc> cherrot: 靠，你们这些人
<cherrot> imtxc: 是俩
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是，
<gfrog> freeflying: 我朝还是认为两厢是屌丝车，高大上型号都不玩儿两厢
<imtxc> cherrot: 唉，没有的一个都没，你居然有俩
<freeflying> gfrog: 之前看上菲亚特的500c，可惜这货不卖了
<freeflying> gfrog: 三厢很不实用
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵啊，小啊
<sennn> 保时捷gt
<gfrog> freeflying: 500c快赶上mini了吧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 差不多了，500c
<freeflying> 是10+的
<freeflying> gfrog: mini最低都要25+了
<imtxc> cherrot: 妹子单身不
<cherrot> imtxc: 单身 你帅不
<gfrog> freeflying: mini乞丐版不是不到20么？
<cherrot> imtxc: 给个电话~
<imtxc> cherrot: . 矮穷丑
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，有个两厢还算靠谱， 宝驴1系
<imtxc> cherrot: 你应该先给我张妹子的照片，我好认出来啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 我找着
<freeflying> nmap真与时俱进啊，最新版里都带了扫描heartbleed的脚本了
<freeflying> http://nmap.org/nsedoc/scripts/ssl-heartbleed.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: ssl-heartbleed NSE Script
<happyaron> freeflying: 必须的……
<freeflying> gfrog: 宝驴的样子真心不好看啊
<happyaron> freeflying: metasploit
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个也行啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 你中午去哪吃饭？
<gfrog> freeflying: 靠谱就行嘛。 118i挺好
<imtxc> cherrot: 哪里都行
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵啊，买不起
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃都考虑mini了，叔儿
<imtxc> cherrot: 软件园附近都中
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是nmap更靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 118我记得大盛京有75折来着
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 她在首创？
<onlylove> cherrot: 居然和妹子同住！
<cherrot> imtxc: 在首创
<cherrot> imtxc: 是个湖南萌妹纸
<gfrog> imtxc: zenNamaste 那个出83键的机械键盘的牌子是啥来着……
<cherrot> imtxc: 照片没有。。。
<cherrot> gfrog: 83键感觉不方便啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 都有, noppoo?
<palomino|working> filco? gfrog
<onlylove> imtxc: 不给他了
<cherrot> onlylove: 两个哦
<gfrog> cherrot: 有人好这个。
<gfrog> palomino|working: bingo
<palomino|working> 我买的好像就是83键的
<imtxc> 83 键？
<palomino|working> 桌面太小，只能放开83的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不给介绍妹子就不给他
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马的桌子太小？还是桌子上坐了其他人所以地方太小？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你妹子也在首创么，怎么不让她来
<palomino|working> 我桌子小
<cherrot> imtxc: 我妹子是学生妹
<imtxc> cherrot: 我靠。。。。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: ... 太坏了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 小到104都放不开？
<imtxc> cherrot: 禽兽，不给你了
<cherrot> imtxc:  擦咧。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，妹子是学生！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> cherrot: 禽兽
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<cherrot> imtxc: 我都给你和单身妹子搭讪的机会了。。
<palomino|working> 104的跟鼠标打架 onlylove
<imtxc> cherrot: 让她来取吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 不过我没戏，所以我就不给送过去了
<imwithye> 现在还有没有没有方向键的键盘。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 到我门口了给我打电话
<gfrog> palomino|working: 啧啧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿乃买的啥牌子？
<cherrot> imtxc: 注孤生啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 跟这没关系
<palomino|working> 我忘了... gfrog
<palomino|working> 国产的
<imtxc> cherrot: 几点来？
<cherrot> imtxc: ...  我跟他说一下~
<palomino|working> 噢。。我买的87键的...
<palomino|working>  Morphling plum 87
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04没有默认启动SSD的Trim啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457829 因为笔记本是早期轻薄型，对硬盘防护不够，坏两次了，而且这次过保修了，哭~狠心买了SSD，听说14.04默认启用Trim啊，所以安装了14.04的beta2版，想着这也没几天就出正式版了，应该差不多~结果安装好
<imtxc> cherrot: 他就算了。
<cherrot> imtxc: 她。。
<freeflying> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7247862/
<gfrog> palomino|working: ……
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 无聊，用Nmap扫了下国航的www.airchina.com.cn
<alvin_rx1> Title: 中国国际航空公司-飞机票查询预订_航班查询_最新打折特价机票 (@ airchina.com.cn)
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃太坏了
<freeflying> gfrog: 这CDN是坑爹啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过看起来你扫到的其实是cdn的机器吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 是CDN
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，问几点到，我看看是吃了饭给东西还是给了东西之后吃饭
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以说这CDN坑爹啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 你坑官方修一次多少时间
<cherrot> imtxc: 饭后  12:40到13:00吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 1~4天
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 这么快？中关村那家么
<cherrot> imtxc: 对啊
<Destine> gfrog, freeflying 上班上班。
<Destine> 不许闲聊。
<cherrot> imtxc: 你换电话了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你什么时候有过我的电话？
<freeflying> Destine: 一直在上班啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 貌似你给过我你的简历啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 哦，这里大多数人有我的简历。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 秀秀~
<imtxc> cherrot: 换了，后来为了网速换了联通
<imtxc> cherrot: 现在又想为了信号换移动
<gfrog> Destine: 我正在上班
<cherrot> imtxc: 作
<Destine> gfrog, freeflying 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 可惜昨天问了问，移动的流量包实惠的那个卡必须实名
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 话说不用实名的卡还是很多啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 你联通怎么做到不实名的
<palomino|working> 问个不相关的事儿啊，谁用ubuntu14.04了...
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 比如？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 昨天我就去路边问了呢
<freeflying> Destine: 关注heartbleed，我等网民的职责啊
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 她家的移动卡，有两种，送4
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 你确定那是真不要实名 还是只是转卖的人懒得烦？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 送 4G 流量的那个必须使命
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 有个18元套餐的一个，说是他们的集团里面的卡
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 那那个有月租没
<Destine> freeflying, 别关注了，那天我还淘宝了，我晕。
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 18
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 含180分钟通话，30M 流量
<yunfan_chrome> Destine: 阿姨买了0月租卡？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 这个还不如杭州的18块新天地套餐呢
<Destine> yunfan, 谁是阿姨？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 最好要月租尽量少的 主要是养号要成本啊
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 我又没说实惠，只是说不需要实名
<yunfan_chrome> Destine: 这是对一般女性的敬称啊 就跟叫不是爷爷辈的人 大爷一样的
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 帮我找点0月租的吧
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 那绝对没有
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 或者5块钱月租？ 2块钱月租？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 那就神州行5元卡呗
<yunfan_chrome> 网络电话的号码能收短信么
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，神马时候去呆湾环个岛吧。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我用了很久了，肿么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 明年一起？
<freeflying> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7247892/
<palomino|working> 昨天我升级到14.04 gfrog
<gfrog> freeflying: 明年啊？ 今年我就想去呢
<freeflying> Destine: ali显然比较靠谱些
<palomino|working> 然后只要关掉显示器，再打开就不亮了，得重启x gfrog
<Destine> freeflying, 应该是吧。
<palomino|working> 显示器无论设置使用dp1.2 mst还是非1.2的模式都不行 gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog: 下半年准备带娃去LA的迪斯尼玩
<gfrog> palomino|working: 没见过乃那种高大上显示器，lol
<palomino|working> -_-
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我的22的显示器用dp和DVI都没问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<Destine> gfrog, +1
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我和你说，Destine貌似比你小，表乱叫
<palomino|working> 13.10时还没事哪 gfrog
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 都说了是敬称 难道路边逢人就叫大哥那人比所有人都小？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 找 happyaron
<gfrog> palomino|working: 他是大拿
<freeflying> gfrog: 利用出差之便啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog: cmb的反向代理真用得得IIS
<freeflying> 你妹的
<onlylove> freeflying: 去喷cmb
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，不是吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 看样子扫过了
<onlylove> gfrog: 没准是伪装的？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu13.10升级到14.04，登录界面（密码也没错）提示“启动会话失败”，这是什么情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457830 ubuntu13.10升级到14.04，登录界面（密码也没错）提示“启动会话失败”，这是什么情况？怎么解决？（命令界面是可以登录的） 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 时间去哪儿了 — 2014-04-14 11:18
<freeflying> onlylove: 有人给他擦屁股就行了
<freeflying> Nmap scan report for www.cmbchina.com (210.83.224.193)
<freeflying> Host is up (0.076s latency).
<freeflying> rDNS record for 210.83.224.193: reverse.gdsz.cncnet.net
<alvin_rx1> Title: 招商银行 -- 一网通主页 (@ cmbchina.com)
<freeflying> gfrog:
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，还记得juju upgrade-charm的参数是service的名儿，还是charm的repo来着？
<Destine> clear
<freeflying> gfrog: service
 * zenNamaste 每次看到别人突然拿个op, 我就后背一股阴风...
<gfrog> freeflying: 每次都记不住
<freeflying> gfrog: 亲，eat your own dog food啊
 * cherrot zenNamaste 每次看到别人突然拿个op, 我就后背一股阴风...
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司最大的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 没机会啊
<Destine> cherrot, zenNamaste 就是试试，都快忘了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 尤其UE部门的，很多人不拿ubuntu作为自己日常用
<gfrog> freeflying: dc都不给我使
<freeflying> gfrog: 很多人还在坚持用debian
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: cc adam8157
<freeflying> gfrog: 比如 happyaron 和蛋蛋
<palomino|working> :O
<Destine> freeflying, gfrog debian多好用。
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 啊蛋都不用ubunut 有什么好说的
<freeflying> Destine: 这和好用不好用没关系
<yunfan_chrome> 我早就说过了 你都不用他 怎么可能改进他
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 是DD，用debian还好说， adam纯粹是bt了，妈蛋，丫跟我一样的本子，很多我U的kernel出了问题丫都不知道，搞不定。
<freeflying> gfrog: eat your own dog shit
<freeflying> gfrog: 没什么可说的，至少我再贵司那么些年是坚持用得
<Destine> freeflying, 哎，我可是从我的角度说的，我是用户。
<freeflying> gfrog: 当年给mandriva打长工，我也用mandriva
<gshmu> 火狐 鼠标变红 自动单击 怎么回事？？？
<onlylove> gfrog:  不习惯u的包命名方式……用了几天deepin灰溜溜的回来了
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过也没办法，我在帽帽的时候我也用Ubuntu来着，满公司就没几个人用RHEL当desktop。
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> gfrog: rhel不是用server端的么
<gshmu> 貌似 不止是火狐 整个系统都是
<gfrog> freeflying: 虽然有人用Fedora，但是都tnnd的是十万年前的版本
<gshmu> 鼠标延时 自动会单击  （）移动鼠标后（）
<gfrog> onlylove: 装上gnome就是desktop了，谁管你server还是desktop
<onlylove> gfrog: kernel太旧，没驱动
<gfrog> onlylove: 我们采购的机器都通过硬件认证了好伐
<gshmu> 移动鼠标后 会延时单击一下怎么回事？？？
<gfrog> onlylove: 哦，不是我们，是帽帽
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 你这算什么 我才是ubuntu铁杆粉
<onlylove> gfrog: 认证的意思是，保证有驱动？还是说kernel里面有驱动
<palomino|working> ...
 * gfrog 至今记得帽帽机房里有一排挂着ubuntu logo的server，lol
<yunfan_chrome> 我一不是开发人员 二不是贵司员工 三不是社区的
<yunfan_chrome> 从6开始用到现在
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 你啥时候开始用？
<palomino|working> 我从5.04用到14.04....
<onlylove> freeflying: 人说606
<gfrog> onlylove: 系统装上直接用。
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 大学
<yunfan_chrome> palomino|working: 没有5.04 你露馅了
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，理解了，就是kernel里面有驱动
<yunfan_chrome> 以前是06  hoho
<gshmu> 有没有人知道 第一次发现！！！
<onlylove> gshmu: 你鼠标坏了
<freeflying> palomino|working: 410是不是比你早 lol
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: U好像是04开始的
<palomino|working> 有啊 yunfan_chrome
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我是说以前的版本是 x.06
<palomino|working> 只有6.06 yunfan
<palomino|working> 因为推迟了2个月
<yunfan_chrome> 难道是我用的那一阵切回来了
<palomino|working> 之前是.04来着
<yunfan_chrome> 让我赶上这破事了
<palomino|working> :D
<palomino|working> 您赢了 freeflying
<gshmu> onlylove:  必须不是鼠标坏了
<onlylove> palomino|working: u的很多行为和d不一样，不习惯的说
<palomino|working> 是么。。
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 把~/.mozilla重命名了, 还有这个问题?
<palomino|working> 我现在是每次升级必出问题 >_<
<onlylove> palomino|working: 必须是
 * zenNamaste 先去吃饭
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 是整个系统 设置的问题
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我之前用过U的时候，就是升级就要重装，不爽了，就换回来了
<palomino|working> :-/
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且那时候没国内源
<imwithye> 我刚装了ubuntu哎，ubuntu有没有比较好的源。感觉官方源都比较旧。从homebrew切换过来不适应了。brew一般都是最新版本＝ ＝＃
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 找ppa imwithye
<onlylove> palomino|working: 606到804，受不了了
<imwithye> 噢
<onlylove> palomino|working: 用U就是因为缺省驱动和软件啥的比D多，后来发现……其实也就那么回事
<palomino|working> :D onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以目前持续用D，U，偶尔看看又搞啥小动作
<palomino|working> 我之前打算换gentoo来着...
<palomino|working> 但是一直没搞定- -
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 问题是 一开始我的新机器 就u和slax可以用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 找库胖，人会推荐你用sabayo
<yunfan_chrome> 其他发行版那个装逼的gtk安装界面进不去
<yunfan_chrome> 直接X起不来
<palomino|working> 我用了sabayon onlylove
<yunfan_chrome> puppy则是分辨率超低
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我一直用TUI安装界面的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我一开始不会嘛
<palomino|working> 安装之后试图切换成源码编译那种就挂了.. onlylove
<yunfan_chrome> u一开始还不能识别我的声卡
<yunfan_chrome> 导致我专门买了个usb声卡给他用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那你还是用gentoo直接emerge吧
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 土豪
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 出得起50块的土豪路过
<palomino|working> gentoo装完不启动.. onlylove
<palomino|working> 折腾了好几天，放弃了
<onlylove> palomino|working: arch如何？
<palomino|working> arch没用过...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39122
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Python 2.7支持时间延长到2020年
<imwithye> 所以以后系统python就变成3了么@@
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: 搞黑苹果吧
<felixonmars> 2020 å¹´...
<onlylove> felixonmars: 很快的，已经2014了
<felixonmars> 马上5月就2.7.7了
<freeflying> gfrog: 华为的盒子如何
<felixonmars> 算算看到2020年, 版本会刷到多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 从来不碰huawei的玩意
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 我不喜欢水果的系统
<onlylove> felixonmars: 为啥你不想，2020，perl5会刷到多少
<yunfan_chrome> 只觉得硬件还行
<felixonmars> onlylove: 不关系 perl lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 盒子有啥推荐
<felixonmars> *不关心
<gfrog> freeflying: 小米？
<yunfan_chrome> py2.7支持延长到2020 估计意味着2.x没有新版本了吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在家里用的小米
<imwithye> yunfan_chrome: 水果上homebrew太好用
<adam8157> zenNamaste: .
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实我觉得安卓盒子都那个死样
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: home brew
<yunfan_chrome> imwithye: 莫给我推荐水果 我讨厌水果的软件
<freeflying> gfrog: 准备回老家住段时间，得搞个盒子
<yunfan_chrome> 当然 你要送我硬件 我乐意笑纳
<imwithye> 好吧。。
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: ä¹°brix
<gfrog> freeflying: 小米盒子拿回家呗，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 还得搞个路由器
<yunfan_chrome> 我还在等国际运输巨头给我转运回来
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 和你同是难友啊
<felixonmars> 好吧, 2015 年后的 schedule 是需要才发版本
<freeflying> yunfan_chrome: brix是啥
<felixonmars> 2.7.9 是 2015 年 5 月...
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: gigabyte出的 比nuc还小
<onlylove> freeflying: 一个准系统
<palomino|working> 我也想买俩brix
<palomino|working> 不过还在犹豫
<onlylove> freeflying: 小盒子，很小的
<freeflying> 哦，貌似看过
<gfrog> palomino|working: 壕
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球送
<palomino|working> -_- gfrog
<freeflying> 不过没啥需求
<palomino|working> 在犹豫是买brix还是买俩android电视棒... gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 反正乃都是买俩，球送
<palomino|working> -_-
<adam8157> palomino|working: 谢谢
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马还看电视？
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<yunfan_chrome> 国际运输巨头来了
<freeflying> lol
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 巨头 我的东西到哪了？
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃最近要海淘伐
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 你的还在海关了？
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 掉坑里了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 我哪知道 巨头说没跟踪啊
<imtxc> ....
<gfrog> freeflying: 马上ODS了，各位大佬新一波赴美时间开始了，lol
 * adam8157 不再帮忙海淘了, 操不起这心
<freeflying> gfrog: 没机会去啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 纳尼
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不说今年要去LA？
<freeflying> gfrog: 下半年
<freeflying> gfrog: 一起去？
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 难道被海关黑了？
<maplebeats> http://www.infoq.com/cn/articles/1sec-rule-from-tencent
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ 一秒钟法则：来自腾讯无线研发的经验分享
<yunfan_chrome> 算了 先出去吃饭
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 不知道啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不去，木有护照
<gfrog> freeflying: 不去，木有签证
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 难道转运公司没有追踪记录么 这个太坑了 还不如圆通韵达之流啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 签证好吧，我这几天也要帮老婆孩子续签证
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 有的, 但是没有那么实时
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 那他们的记录显示在哪里呢
<yunfan_chrome> 我怀疑他们还在港口 等着凑满一箱再发货
<yunfan_chrome> 如果我自己开企业 肯定这么干
<gfrog> freeflying: 本来想薅公司的签证，但是看我老板的意思，好像我们出去开sprint啥的基本不可能
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 不会的，放心吧
<freeflying> gfrog:  呵呵，考虑考虑，我们可以一起那边租车，从三藩去LA
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 难说
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 等更新了告诉你
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 终于来了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 搞起?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你又不上gt
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 搞起啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没gt了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: why?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没设备了呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在没有android手机了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: pidgin
<imtxc> 5s 没有gt么
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没装.. 弄一个去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: pm就好了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 早上你不在呀
<adam8157> imtxc: zenNamaste 中国市场没有hangouts, 美国有
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你这都是几点上班呀!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我上班又不来这吹水
 * adam8157 表示办公室还有三个人没来
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 上班不来吹水, 说的跟真的似的...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我很久没上午来这了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 很久很久
<imwithye> 都在上班。。。还在苦逼大学
 * zenNamaste 正在安装 hangouts
<gfrog> adam8157: 过了12点了，现在是下午
<adam8157> zenNamaste: pm不完了么...
<onlylove> imwithye: 大学才叫幸福，上班都苦逼
<imwithye> 一个半小时后考试。奔溃
<onlylove> imwithye: 不过，像土豪马这样，自己开公司的另说
<imwithye> 土豪马是？。。膜拜下
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，sfbuy用chrome打开就出错啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 用firefox打开，注册的时候总说我姓没填……
<imtxc> cherrot: 咋还不来，我都紧张得不行了
<imtxc> gfrog: 好像有赠送一个月的vip？
<gfrog> imtxc: 是
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
<adam8157> palomino|working: 老板你好
<palomino|working> ........... adam8157
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39123
<jiero> Destine: 好久不见你来了。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Heartbleed测试网站在数小时内被窃走私钥
<jiero> onlylove:  孩子。。。
<Destine> jiero, 嗯，又来了。
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说，去K，你不去，看人都不去了吧，人就是想和你一起去而已，下次乖
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * onlylove 去吃饭
<imtxc> jiero: 唉
<imtxc> jiero: 有人给介绍你还不开心
<imtxc> jiero: 你啊
<onlylove> jiero: 看我和 imtxc都没人搭理
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，媒婆看我一眼眼泪都下来了
<Destine> jiero, 有人给你介绍。。。？
<onlylove> Destine: 不是……是一堆
<onlylove> Destine: 总之，很复杂
<jiero> Destine: 是，认识我父母的很多
<Destine> jiero, 有觉得合适的么？
 * jiero 昨天当伴郎，然后小天使跑上来对我说，你好帅啊。。。
<jiero> Destine:  没接触任何一个。
<Destine> jiero, 哦。
<Destine> jiero, 也不着急吧，慢慢来？
<gshmu> 鼠标悬停点击 https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/a11y-dwellclick.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Simulate clicking by hovering
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 要是所有的富二代高富帅都跟你一样，我TM得多幸福啊。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> Destine: 不是说慢慢来啊。现在我妈挂不住啊，总是没给介绍的人答复。
<jiero> imtxc: ...
<Destine> jiero, 但是你又不想接触？
<jiero> Destine: 噢。是吧。只能说没想，我不太喜欢安稳的。
<jiero> Destine: 介绍的都是医生教师之类的。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你是不会幸福的。。。
<Destine> jiero, 我觉得还是让你妈顶着吧，这种事情不能勉强啊。
<jiero> Destine: 呃。
<Destine> jiero, ？
<jiero> Destine: 没辙，或者说比较无奈的感叹词。这样啊。
<Destine> jiero, 好吧。
<adam8157> Destine: 好久不见啊
<jiero> Destine: 回来这里，是有什么活动了吗？
<adam8157> Destine: 赞一下你的新头像
<Destine> adam8157, 好久不见。嗯，换个头像换个心情。
<Destine> jiero, 暂时没有，1404 release party 国防科大弄了，我就不去凑热闹了。
<Destine> adam8157, 会看上去瘦点吗？
<jiero> Destine:  交给大学生了 - 。。。 ； 你的头像变真人了？
<adam8157> Destine: 你本来不就这样么?
<Destine> jiero, 没有，国防科大的老师，kylin那边的，我懒得去凑那个热闹。
<Destine> adam8157, 唉，就不能顺着给句瘦了。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 我这不委婉的表示你真人和头像一样瘦么?
<Destine> adam8157, 啊，感谢感谢！
<jiero> Destine: 。。。练肌肉吧 。
<adam8157> Destine: lol
 * adam8157 饿了
<Destine> jiero, 好累，我好懒。
<Destine> adam8157, 还没有吃吗？
<adam8157> Destine: 没呢, 1pm一般
 * adam8157 最近张了一层肥肉去保护我的六块腹肌
<adam8157> s/张/长/
<jiero> Destine 用放松的方式，趴下，手持水瓶向前伸展拉回]]3~4组 ]]15~18次 --30 秒
<jiero> adam8157: 噢。我有脂肪层了啊。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 pinyin输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457831 安装系统后拼pinyin 输入法只能用双拼，也没管她。 今天对照这双拼表怎么也输入不了， 结果神奇的发现自己好了，这不科学嘛！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dongliya — 2014-04-14 12:46
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/67ac80b3tw1efexusuyc7j20go0i7aby.jpg
<Destine> jiero, 趴下？
<Destine> 我在办公室。。。
<jiero> Destine: 晚上到家趴床上就好了啊。
<Destine> jiero, 然后就默默地睡着了。
<jiero> Destine: 要不来个难度大的？ 坐姿腿部环绕，双腿并拢划圈，左右各10次，伸直腿最好]]3~4组 ]] 12~15次 --40 秒
<jiero> 噢。写错了。
<adam8157> jiero: 健身教练你好
<Destine> jiero, 健身教练有容易点儿的吗？
<jiero> Destine:  我最常用的是 双手抱头，站立蹲下起身]]3~4组]] 12~15次 --40 秒
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 谁送我个lte-tdd手机?
<jiero> adam8157:  叫 Hamo 送
<Destine> adam8157, 去合约一个。
<adam8157> Destine: 我一个月话费只有30块... 都微信和Skype了...
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么可能呢。话费那么贵？
<Destine> adam8157, 你现在这个多久了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 已经发货
<adam8157> Destine: 一年三个月
<Destine> jiero, 我也是，30块。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 我留号费是话费的好多倍呢。
<imtxc> cherrot: 妹子对我的电话老无法接通很生气的样子。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: #渣联通啊#
<adam8157> imtxc: 无信号或者无法接通时呼叫转接
<jiero> Destine  我春节冲了 50元到现在。快没钱了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 那我得有第二个号码，打算去买个移动的去
<adam8157> imtxc: 妥妥的
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。
<imtxc> 现在双卡双卡手机有啥靠谱的没有
<jiero> nokia x？
<jiero> imtxc:  nokia x
<Destine> s4？
 * jiero 没有用过超   $200的手机
<jiero> imtxc: 买国产手机就行了，没啥叨叨
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 只用移动号就好了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 你是什么电话
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 1k2能买个上好的手机了
<yunfan_chrome> 我妈妈还是用nokia 蓝色背光黑白液晶那款
<yunfan_chrome> 饶是如此 她还玩淘宝 额
 * adam8157 lunch
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 对这里的壕们来说， ￥2500 的手机是最低标准啊。
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  让我这种从小用二手的人情何以堪。。。
<palomino|working> 前几天刚跟同学订了一个Grand S II jiero
 * jiero 从小就是二货。。。
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 三星
<jiero> palomino|working: 那是什么，抱歉我对 android 手机一概不知。
<jiero> palomino|working: 其实我知道的手机也就 那么几种。。。
<palomino|working> 中兴新出的一款，只要1699噢
<palomino|working> 骁龙801
<jiero> palomino|working: 昨天坐了宝马 7，然后我才知道这个车是宝马。
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> palomino|working: 别人告诉我的
<palomino|working> 支持td-lte lte fdd wcdma之类的
<jiero> nyfair:  噢。
<palomino|working> 相当便宜
<nyfair> 什么手机？
 * jiero 拍拍 nyfair  你睡醒了吗？
<palomino|working> 中兴Grand S II
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你小时候同学的二手应该是老外用的土豪机吧
<nyfair> 没，准备午睡
<yunfan_chrome> palomino|working: 联发科也有五摸的
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 你什么手机
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我小时候用二手钢笔，二手粉笔，二手竹签，二手螺丝
<palomino|working> 联发科那个芯片还没上市了 yunfan
 * yunfan_chrome 二手老婆
<jiero> yunfan噢还有从小到现在都穿二手一夫
<jiero> yunfan 衣服。
<palomino|working> 再说...骁龙801性能不是更好一点么
<nyfair> 一个32位程序，32位系统运行正常，64位系统用32位的multilib闪退，何解？
<yunfan_chrome> 二手衣服我小时候也经常穿
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  那有什么关系
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 是的
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  对啊。
<nyfair> yunfan_chrome: 卢瑟手机
<nyfair> yunfan_chrome: mi1
<yunfan_chrome> palomino|working: 问题在于就算你几个信号卡都插上 电池守得住不
<palomino|working> lol
<yunfan_chrome> 我发现我电信充值送的手机能撑几天 也能上网
<palomino|working> 能支持td lte就行了，我就是想试试4g
<jiero> nyfair:  crawl 让我失望，竟然删除了那么多新种族。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 华为的c8815 真不错
<yunfan_chrome> 让我对华为改观了不少
<jiero> nyfair:  0.14 发布版本一看，竟然好多烧掉了。
<nyfair> jiero: 我已经fo500连败了，准备寄刀片
<yunfan_chrome> fdd现在也有了
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 搞不好有用到special inline asm
<yunfan_chrome> 或者是任意32位字长假设的inline asm
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 水果6不知道能不能支持双卡
<nyfair> ... 这太坑了
<yunfan_chrome> 或者是sture手动操作位移 压缩模式什么的
<yunfan_chrome> c语言的坑太他妈多了
<yunfan_chrome> 还不如用宏汇编呢
<nyfair> 也就是说，无解？
<nyfair> 64位肯定用不了？
<yunfan_chrome> 为何无解？ 开gdb看看什么情况嘛 也许我的所有假设都是错的呢 只不过是你的multilib没装全 lol
<imtxc> freeflying, adam8157 贵司的 魅族mx3 是双卡手机么
<nyfair> 不会
<imtxc> happyaron: ^^
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 你不是穷鬼么 怎么关心ip6?
<nyfair> 我连gcc都没碰过，开个vc的ide写个hello world就是极限了
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 我一直关心啊
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 6出来之后我就关心7了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 好吧 有人声追求挺好
 * yunfan_chrome 额 刚收到邮件 这周都要加班了 每天到21点
<nyfair> multilib不全肯定会提示缺少xxx.so的啊
<yunfan_chrome> 没有吧
<yunfan_chrome> 假如他是dllopen的呢 lol
<nyfair> dllopen太ugly了
<yunfan_chrome> 也谈不上吧
 * imtxc 刚提交上去一段用 dllopen 的代码。。。
<thackeray> nyfair?
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，让你用联通！
<onlylove> imtxc: 惹妹子生气了吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 以后还用联通不？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这下没戏了，妹子好像给我打了好几个电话都无法接通，我见到的时候脸色难看得不行，我给了眼镜就很尴尬的走了
<yunfan_chrome> 以后找个也用联通的妹子 一起交流对付联通的土办法
<imtxc> cherrot: ^^ 去帮我道歉啊
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 你去道歉 这机会不就来了么
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实还有办法
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥办法
<yunfan_chrome> 这就无事也要生非 何况你有事  一道歉 请吃饭就理由正当了
<onlylove> imtxc: 在帝都，不用电信就用移动，用联通？除非你是妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为联通网速快点儿呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉，别提了
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通确实网速快，但是不稳
<onlylove> imtxc: 快是wcdma的优势
<imtxc> onlylove: 我考虑是买那个实名的卡还是不用实名的
<imtxc> onlylove: 换号码太太太太费劲了。。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怕请喝茶？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你继续联通去吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 别的不说，光我的各种银行卡各种账户。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 在西二旗那个鸟不拉屎的地方
<imtxc> onlylove: 后悔啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 来，给你吃药，神州行5元卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后去各大银行改电话
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者你两个号一起用
<onlylove> imtxc: 买个双待的手机
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前我用的是移动号码来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 7个月之前换的联通
<onlylove> imtxc: 理由
<onlylove> imtxc: wcdma这不算理由
<imtxc> onlylove: 当时在路边看到这个联通卡话费什么的比较实惠，而且联通没有漫游什么，不知道怎么就脑子抽风了
<imtxc> onlylove: 当时400买的
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通一直比移动便宜，你不知道？
<imtxc> onlylove: 每月96的套餐，我能用到15年4月份
<onlylove> imtxc: 移动的188号段也没漫游，你不知道？
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是当时脑子抽了啊抽了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 每月96？
<imtxc> onlylove: 188 号段我办不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，96套餐嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 都在那400里面的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以买移动的全球通啦？全球通一月99唉，高端用户唉
<imtxc> onlylove: 我从来没有交过
<imtxc> onlylove: 我买不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 外地户口
<imtxc> onlylove: 北京的全球通要本地户口的
<happyaron> imtxc: 好像不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 就算不买全球通，你也犯不着这样
<imtxc> happyaron: 或者要缴什么保证金？
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，你继续在坑里呆着吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都说了后悔了，已经被伤害了啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 你直接去买烂大街的mx3就可以了，都能刷。
<onlylove> imtxc: 5元卡，大街上随便买
<happyaron> adam8157: 土豪，买5s/5c吧
<happyaron> adam8157: LTE TDD 支持只要4250
<onlylove> happyaron: 他主要是想要无漫游的话费
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这几天没有买移动卡是因为我在考虑要不要考虑合约机
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以要用新的号段
<happyaron> onlylove: 移动那要0.18/分钟
<happyaron> onlylove: 毛线，不需要换号
<onlylove> happyaron: 18×的
<happyaron> 只有联通大sb要换号
<onlylove> happyaron: 唉？可以直接办业务转移？
<happyaron> onlylove: 必须的
<onlylove> imtxc: 合约机，除非你刷掉，不然不建议
<imtxc> onlylove: 刷掉？
<onlylove> imtxc: 合约机的rom很坑爹的
<imtxc> onlylove: 移动直接可以换业务
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的意思是，合约机的5s或者c
<happyaron> imtxc: 不划算
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你为什么不用移动，你为什么不用移动，你自己跳坑谁也别埋怨
<happyaron> imtxc: 算下来就便宜几百块。
<happyaron> imtxc: 即使你能打得了那么多话费
<onlylove> imtxc: 苹果啊，当我没说，你可以买合约机
<happyaron> imtxc: 港行裸机吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 4250
<imtxc> happyaron: 港行裸机也4100
<happyaron> imtxc: 移动你有后续话费支出啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，也对
<onlylove> imtxc: 我以为你要买合约的android
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 还在不
<onlylove> happyaron: imtxc脑子不够用的，咋办
<happyaron> onlylove: 拿门夹一下
<happyaron> onlylove: 看看还能不能用
<onlylove> happyaron: 好主意，赶紧试下cc imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 路边店买移动号码不知道靠谱么，实名的话得复印我身份证？ 这个有些怕怕啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就路边买的，除了垃圾短信略多，没别的毛病
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是担心身份证被利用而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 你如果要实名的话，找个大点的营业厅去
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 神州行是实名的吧？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 有不需要实名的
<yunfan_chrome> 有没有5块月租不实名的 能上网的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 可以用别人的名
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 我住的旁边的那个店就有
<yunfan_chrome> 我要买两个来研究下
<cherrot> imtxc: 哈哈 打你几遍电话？
<imtxc> cherrot: 我怎么知道
<imtxc> cherrot: 无法接通
<cherrot> imtxc: 赞 说了你是注孤生吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron:
<yunfan_chrome> 我想知道如何写一个app 装在手机上 可以运行并控制其他app
<zenNamaste> happyaron: .
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你这个通过不了审批吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 他终于决定买移动号码了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不需要审批 让人手动装 我又不是打算做木马 我是想搞刷量联盟
<cherrot> imtxc: 就因为打不通你电话么？ lol
<cherrot> onlylove: 莫名的喜感~
<imtxc> cherrot: 姥姥
<onlylove> cherrot: 是因为妹子打不通
<onlylove> cherrot: 其他人，比方说你，打不通就打不通吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 赶紧换吧 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示我认识的几个妹子，186用的好好的
<onlylove> imtxc: 没出现过不能接通的问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39124
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联合国称为拯救气候可更新能源和核电需要增至三倍
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以，还是你上班地方太偏僻
<imtxc> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你不能用联通
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> 别提这个了
<imtxc> 烦
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在哪里住现在
<onlylove> imtxc: 周围有便宜的空窝否
<imtxc> onlylove: 木有啊
 * adam8157 目击
 * onlylove 痛恨招行的activeX
<onlylove> adam8157: 你目击啥了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs不能用pdflatex编译吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457833 我用kile或texwoks时习惯用pdflatex编译，因为可以插入不是eps格式的图片。 想尝试下emacs，但搜了好半天都没搜到pdflatex编译的相关内容。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-04-14 13:46
<zhouqt> onlylove: imtxc 目基
<imtxc> 啊？
<imtxc> cherrot: 9572 那个号码是你？
<onlylove> Zhaofeng_Li: 又改nick，标这么调皮
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，周五有饭啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃又改nick
 * gfrog 妈蛋，升级了一下，中文字体又成渣了
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上?
<onlylove> Zhaofeng_Li: 发错了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 中午撒
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉, 逃不掉了
<onlylove> gfrog: 花园明朝？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有cake
<onlylove> gfrog: 文泉驿？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不是字体的问题，是配置。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，san字体的中文变得破碎了该去查哪个文件？
<jiero> 原来当伴郎是有红包的。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃才是壕啊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs的pdflatex编译及预览 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457834 我想在emacs下用pdflatex编译文件，同时编译后能够自动出现或更新出现的pdf文档，就像texworks那样。 应该怎么弄啊？搞了好久都没搞出来。 .emacs里是这样写的 ;;;auctex (load "auctex.el" nil t t) (load "preview-latex.el" nil t t)
<^k^>  ─> (setq Tex-auto-save t) (setq Tex-parse-self t) (setq-default Tex-master nil) (setq Tex-output-view-style (setq TeX-PDF-mode t) (setq latex-run-command "pdflatex") 统计信息: 发 …
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕
<onlylove> 擦，那个疯女人整体问我些不用动脑子就能回答的SB问题
<onlylove> 她到底在做什么
<onlylove> gfrog: 你把irc客户端的username改下试试
<onlylove> gfrog: 别每天改来改去的
<gfrog> onlylove: 得了吧，你不懂原因
<onlylove> gfrog: 唉，那你就那样吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 这里似乎有个irssi的bug，但是我懒得管
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs的pdflatex编译及预览 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457834 我在emacs下用pdflatex编译文件，想编译后能够自动出现或更新出现的pdf文档，就像texworks那样。 应该怎么弄啊？搞了好久都没搞出来。 .emacs里是这样写的 ;;;auctex (load "auctex.el" nil t t) (load "preview-latex.el" nil t t) (setq
<^k^>  ─> Tex-auto-save t) (setq Tex-parse-self t) (setq-default Tex-master nil) (setq Tex-output-view-style) (setq TeX-PDF-mode t) 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-04-14 14:04
<freeflying> gfrog: 找 happyaron他们去搞啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 信不过C社这些家伙
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们都指望你们呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 貌似每次gfrog都能复现，我从来没复现过
<gfrog> onlylove: 因为我用znc
<freeflying> onlylove: 你是想说这是传说的人品问题？
<gfrog> onlylove: nick指令是znc发过来的
<gfrog> onlylove: 而且我同时登录了一堆server
<gfrog> onlylove: 你想来调查下这事儿么？ 我可以详细跟你说说
<Destine> gfrog, 你不在c社了啊？
<gfrog> Destine: 在啊
<Destine> gfrog, 哦。
<gfrog> Destine: 但是完全不影响我信不过他们
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不用znc……
<onlylove> gfrog: 也不想调查
<gfrog> onlylove: 那就这样了，基本不影响我用，懒得管它
<freeflying> Destine: 有个专门的频道，都是ex-canonicaler在里面
<Destine> Guest75566, 你没identify
<jiero> freeflying:  竟然存在这样的地方。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 小公司的好处就是大多数人都互相认识
<gfrog> freeflying: 整不明白trusty的字体了，我擦擦。
<jiero> freeflying:  c有多小？
<freeflying> jiero: 600人左右
<jiero> freeflying: 好大。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 程序企业来说不算小了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 自从加入C社，我就只用自己写得配置了
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心很蛋疼，每次升级都得自己改改改
<Destine> freeflying, gfrog 自从你们c社乱来，我就改用debian了。
<freeflying> Destine: 我现在日常都用 OSX
<palomino|working> :O
<jiero> 发现Ubuntu到了LTS总是用某些宣传性的代号。Hardy Lucid Precise Trusty
 * jusss 现在日常用盗版win7
 * palomino|working 日常用ubuntu...
<palomino|working> 好像落伍了的感觉
<jiero> freeflying:  MBA 字体挺难看的，怎么改好？
 * adam8157 日常用debian...
<palomino|working> 不用中文 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> 英文字体挺好的 :D
 * jiero 摸摸 palomino|working  不是我的电脑
<palomino|working> ....
<freeflying> jiero: 中文挺好的啊
 * gfrog 倒腾了半天，chrome成功不显示中文了，妈蛋
<jiero> freeflying:  暗淡且边缘闪耀
<freeflying> jiero: 其实不在意啊
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 你是 日"常用debian的"
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 我没写"的"
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 你是 日"常用debian..." （此处省略其他发行版 ）
<Destine> adam8157, c社员工用u
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 我见过日本人和我说 日“本人”
<imtxc> freeflying: 620 还不出手么
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<yunfan_chrome> 想试试列数据库
 * adam8157 Game of Thrones S04E02的英文字幕终于出了
<freeflying> imtxc: ?
<Destine> adam8157, 不要看字幕。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃看美剧还要字幕?
<jiero> imtxc:  哦他说的是，我日 “本人”
<jiero> freeflying: 我需要哦。
 * jiero 不看字幕完全不懂的飘过
<imtxc> freeflying: 按照乃的习惯，620用了俩月了该出了啊
<adam8157> Destine: freeflying 基本不看, 但是这个尼码好多中古英语啊不看英文字幕怎么行?
<freeflying> jiero: 主要你学的澳洲口音
<freeflying> imtxc: 没别的啊
<jiero> freeflying: 不是，主要是我不用生活英语
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于Samba的一些问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457835 办公室内有一台linux，目前采用Samba进行文件共享。随着大家依赖的加深，目前有一些问题，需要请教大家。 一、之前是仅共享一个文件夹，没有权限设置，谁都可以用；现在需要再增加文件夹，考虑信息
<^k^>  ─> 安全的必要性，希望可以设置密码，或者指定访问者ip。 二、如何对共享的文件夹进行定时备份，例如，每月自动备份一次。 三、如何对 …
 * adam8157 澳洲口音 ei --> ai
<Destine> adam8157, 找本字典先背了。
<freeflying> Destine: 他又不是英语专业的
<adam8157> Destine: 羡慕死你了
<jiero> 字典。。。
<Destine> freeflying, 我也不背这个，我说着玩儿的。
 * jiero 现在 4000 单词量了。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 我儿子现在能清楚的说 I don't know
<Destine> adam8157, 不要羡慕，找不到工作，谢谢。
<Destine> freeflying, 挺好，挺实用的话。
<freeflying> jiero: 你太厉害了，我的估计不超过2500
<adam8157> Destine: 你不是去N社了么
<Destine> adam8157, 嗯。。。
<Destine> freeflying, 怎么知道自己的单词量？
<jiero> freeflying: 我不信。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 貌似有个测试的网站啊
<freeflying> jiero: 有啥不信啊
<adam8157> http://www.shanbay.com/vocabtest/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 5分钟，评估你的词汇量
<Destine> freeflying, 准么？
<palomino|working> 我之前做这个词汇量不到6000好像
<jiero> Destine: 肯定不准，很多人偏科的。
<jiero> Destine: 我玩游戏就偏科了。
<adam8157> 55555555 词汇量太小了
<gfrog> adam8157: monospace在中文里需要重新定义么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎我的系统上monospace没法显示中文啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用... 中文基本上都是mono
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是如果指定一个地方的字体用monospace的话，如果这地方要显示中文，丫会fallback到哪里去？
<adam8157> gfrog: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<^k^> ⇪ t: dotfiles/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 我设置了
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> "呵呵"
<palomino|working> 5400....
<palomino|working> 比上次变小了...
<jusss> adam8157: 宋体是mono吗？
<Destine> 你的词汇量大约是
<Destine> 10500
<Destine> 不错嘛，英语系毕业的？ 看懂经济学人纽约时报没啥问题了。
<Destine> 感觉不是很准。
<adam8157> Destine: 我擦
<freeflying> Destine: 测出我的词汇量达到7400,   你觉得准不
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> Destine: 感觉不适很准，我竟然有 5100
<jiero> freeflying: 说明你认识的多阿。
<nyfair> 小日本汉字意思基本都看得懂的
<Destine> 不知道，有些词汇挺偏的，有些有感觉没有区分度。
<freeflying> Destine: 我选择让它随便出
<Destine> 我也是。
<nyfair> 反过来，日语里的汉字还不算太多
<freeflying> Destine: 第二次的词大多是变形来得，估计是测你词根和词缀的掌握程度
<freeflying> Destine: 第一次的时基本的词汇
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。这样啊。。。
<Destine> 嗯，有很多我模糊的我都不敢选。
<Destine> freeflying, 所以感觉选少了好多呢。
<freeflying> jiero: 你妹学过英语啊
<jiero> Destine: 和你正相反。
<jiero> freeflying: 我妹一直学
<freeflying> ji
<freeflying> Destine: 我们这边一个私立幼儿园居然要小朋友背单词
<Destine> freeflying, 这是神经病。
<Destine> 要治。
<palomino|working> 你的词汇量大约是 7900
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马果然牛
<palomino|working> 刚才还5400呢 freeflying
<palomino|working> 重做一次7900 -_-
<freeflying> palomino|working: 是英语系的小蜜做得把
<palomino|working> ....
<Destine> 挺不准的。
<freeflying> palomino|working: 第一次估计是中文系的小蜜做得
<palomino|working> .......
<Destine> freeflying, 英语系小蜜不止这一点儿。
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 那就是德语系的
<palomino|working> guten tag!
<Destine> palomino|working, 在来个早上的。
<palomino|working> 就会这俩词 Destine
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总就是牛
<palomino|working> ...
<Destine> palomino|working, deutche 总认识？
<palomino|working> 不认识
<palomino|working> deutschland
<freeflying> gfrog: 周末车展去不
<jusss> palomino|working: 我词汇量 2700。。。
<palomino|working> ... jusss
<jiero> palomino|working: 关键是，第一步竟然用选择的形式。。。
<freeflying> palomino|working: 这个我能猜出来
<freeflying> palomino|working: deutschtelecom
<jiero> palomino|working: 我都懒得做选择题，多少年反感选择了。。。
<palomino|working> :o freeflying
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
<jiero> palomino|working: 说实在的乱点选择。。。
<palomino|working> 我试试乱点会怎样。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 而且你妹的，我平时看英英词典，除了汉英词典眼瘸。。。
 * nyfair 刚查了下那个闹分裂搞libav的家伙，发现背景超NB
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Python 2.7支持时间延长到2020年 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457837 来源:Solidot 作者:WinterIsComing Python语言作者Guido van Rossum宣布Python 2.7支持时间延长到2020年。Python 2.7是2.x系列的最后一个版本，它的继承者Python 3.0在2008年12月发布，但不兼容2.x系列，3.0的许多特性和语法向
<jiero> nyfair:  你是搞花边新闻的达人
<nyfair> http://bbs.c114.net/thread-646977-1-1.html
<nyfair> qemu貌似也和这货相关
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 大家全失业吧,传奇黑客Fabrice Bellard在PC上纯软件实现4G LTE基站 - 设备商讨论区 - 通信人家园 - Powered by C114
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 你的词汇量大约是 4000
<nyfair> python2为什么不去死
<palomino|working> 乱点还有4000...
<Destine> freeflying, 第一步里还有 bourgeoisie 呢
<zhouqt> nyfair: 因为RHEL还在用python2
<palomino|working> 卧槽，这是啥单词
<palomino|working> n.中产阶级;资产阶级
 * nyfair 自豪的表示自家洗发水上只有python3，没有python2污染
 * zenNamaste 
<nyfair> 我就知道有资产阶级的意思，还有中产的意思？
 * zenNamaste 自豪的表示自家的rhel上面只有python2, 没有python3.
<jiero> palomino|working: 说明这个不行，信不。
<jiero> nyfair: 人人都是资产阶级- 当今社会
<jiero> nyfair: 不过多数是小资产阶级
<jiero> 不当资产阶级会被鄙视致死
<jiero> 偷盗致死
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> 抢劫致死，资产阶级属于迫害分子
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 运费15刀对吧？ 我直接给你吧
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 收到再说
<nyfair> 什么东西运费要15刀？
<jusss> nyfair: 那个i卡用vdpau貌似不行， cc palomino|working
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你们两个买了一条裤子？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 浙大网新专利“抄袭开源Wine门”调查 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457838 来源:中国科学报 作者:中国科学报 日前，有匿名网友在微博和论坛上发布消息，称浙大网新科技股份有限公司（下称浙大网新）的5名员工宣称发明了“在ARM处理器上实现 Wine 构建工具移植的方法
<^k^>  ─> ”并为此申请了专利，但实际上该方法早在2010年10月就被德国人André Hentschel等实现，并随着Wine 1.3.4版本发布。由此引发的浙大网新专利 …
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不是, 是 cherrot 买了五副眼镜
<palomino|working> 我是没成功 jusss
<palomino|working> 麦肯锡全球研究院指出，在中国，按购买力计算，年收入在13,500至53,900美元的人群可被视为中产阶级（人数约为1亿）。
<jiero> cherrot: 竟然你还需要眼镜？
<cherrot> jiero: 是啊
<palomino|working> 53900 美元 = 334821.4100 人民币
<cherrot> jiero: 电脑前戴的
<jiero> cherrot: 我记得你不戴阿。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 5副...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 价值300+刀, 没被税
<adam8157> roylez: acfun新播放器乱码怎么破?
<freeflying> palomino|working: 你说出壕蛋蛋的收入了
<jiero> palomino|working:  年收入 7万阿。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> palomino|working:  北京平均工资不就是么。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 我们做朋友吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 啷个?
<happyaron> 14:51 < palomino|working> 53900 美元 = 334821.4100 人民币
<happyaron> 14:52 <@freeflying> palomino|working: 你说出壕蛋蛋的收入了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我咋了又?
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^^^^^^^
<jiero> adam8157:  你被中产了。。。
<palomino|working> 有人说adam是每天20w上下么.. freeflying
<freeflying> happyaron: 貌似你也是中产啊
 * adam8157 被黑的体无完肤
<jiero> happyaron: 对阿。。。
<freeflying> palomino|working: 必须得
<happyaron> freeflying: 我肯定没阿当壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总已经不是中产了？
<happyaron> jiero: 对毛线
<jiero> freeflying: 肯定中产，没有悬念。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我显然是屌丝
<palomino|working> btw,刚才那个数据是2012年的文章里的
<happyaron> freeflying: 隐藏在屌丝里的土壕。
<jiero> 在北京的全都是中产。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 2014怎么也得再涨个10%吧
<happyaron> 你看，那我这就屌丝了。
<cherrot> palomino|working: 你说出壕蛋蛋的收入了。。
<jiero> happyaron 在北京的你们全部中产- 中产入门是月入 ￥6000
<freeflying> happyaron: 那最多也是屌丝里的土豪，比不过你们土豪中的壕
<adam8157> freeflying: happyaron 你俩真没劲
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 你最壕了
<jiero> adam8157: 当当
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> 额...2010年的数据
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<jiero> adam8157:  你这么豪情，把他们都收了吧。。。
<palomino|working> 2014怎么得涨个20%吧！
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马，淡定。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那我这就穷逼了。
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> palomino|working: 年增长率不过6%而已，不会的
<jiero> 顶多 1.06^3
<palomino|working> 1.191016
<palomino|working> 19%..差不多了
<happyaron> jiero: 6%很大的有木有。
<palomino|working> 等等
<palomino|working> 按购买力算
<palomino|working> 不是按实际收入算
<jiero> palomino|working: 你妹，我说的是通货膨胀，资金贬值率。。。不是工资增长率。。。
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<palomino|working> 之前哪个政府说让工资翻番来着。。
<palomino|working> 我国要努力实现职工工资每年增长15%，这样在“十二五”期间就可以力争实现职工工资增长翻番。
<happyaron> freeflying adam8157 gfrog 马上又要开始干脏活了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 什么时候我能用上啊?
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 4月17日发布
<gfrog> happyaron: 我在这纠结chrome没法显示中文呢，擦的
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也是个没劲的, 我们一群屌丝互相壕个毛啊
<happyaron> 还有40几个bug
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是真壕啊
<adam8157> happyaron: ....
<palomino|working> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 肿么？
<happyaron> 没事，质量已经远远好过ibus了。
<adam8157> happyaron: 赶紧修啊亲
<happyaron> adam8157: 质量真心远远好过ibus
<happyaron> adam8157: 标准不一样而已
<adam8157> happyaron: 版权协议是怎样的? 目测不能进debian?
<onlylove> nyfair: 没一定实力，敢闹分裂？
<happyaron> adam8157: 基本上私有
<onlylove> adam8157: 可以有nonfree
<happyaron> onlylove: 那部分还没确定
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，我没觉得ibus质量如何渣，我不看代码……
<jiero> happyaron: 就是做个获取 data 的连接，好像 quake 3 installer 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我也不知道，只知道不好用。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不好用吗？挺好用的……
<onlylove> jiero: 就是反应略慢而已
<jiero> onlylove: 就是有些时候消失不见了。。。
<Destine> gfrog, 换locale？
<onlylove> jiero: 没有啊
<jiero> onlylove: 你买了什么 背包
<onlylove> jiero: 没买呢还
<gfrog> Destine: 不是这回事
<Destine> gfrog, 那是怎么回事？
<jiero> onlylove:  我想要彩色的背包，能背电脑也好，但是平时背一些轻的东西；不超过800g重，不超过 ￥150
<onlylove> jiero: 难道我开机时间短了，没开个个把月？
<gfrog> onlylove:
<gfrog> onlylove: ibus 慢啊
<gfrog> onlylove: ibus 容易强退啊
<happyaron> 额，掉线了。
<jiero> onlylove:  ibus 容易和系统绑定。不爽。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 强退没遇到过，我年纪大了，反应本来就慢，慢点不要紧
<onlylove> jiero: 和系统绑定？没感觉啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟妹子聊得正爽呢，怎么能忍受ibus慢出翔
<palomino|working> ibus强退很少遇到，但经常切换窗口之后就呼叫不出来。还得再切换一次才行
<palomino|working> 没有那么慢吧-_- gfrog
<onlylove> gfrog: 和妹子不都是语音的么……
<palomino|working> 不是视频裸聊么 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你懂毛线，老土豪马，gfrog一次聊7到8个，ibus那慢吞吞的速度当然不行
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求视频果聊
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<adam8157> .....
<palomino|working> 是双手双脚同时操纵4个键盘么。。
<palomino|working> 还是更高级的，同时5个。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃现在每天多少公里
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 下次买鞋的时候记得喊我啊
<Destine> imtxc, fo下他的推就知道啦。
<jiero> imtxc: 自己买啊。现在顺丰活动 $10 2磅邮费呢。
<jiero> imtxc:  一般鞋子能买2双了。
<jiero> imtxc: 运费当62元。
 * jiero 的鞋子还没穿破，就先不买了。
 * jiero 觉得99元的鞋子穿2年是没问题的。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买了呀.
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:15
<jiero> imtxc: 你真的能跑步。。。你们真行啊。。。跑步那么枯燥。。。都能做下来。。。
 * jiero 宁可爬楼跳楼
 * jiero 宁可竞走。。。
 * jiero 更喜欢越野。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<imtxc> jiero: 我倒想游泳
<jiero> imtxc: 你自己选择
<zenNamaste> imtxc: n14. 不贵
<jusss> 今天怎么不停的掉线
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，lastpass忘了密码肿么办？
<Destine> freeflying, 你。。。怎么改叫叔儿了？
<jiero> Destine:  大叔级别的人物了阿。
<jiero> palomino|working: 婆妈你也大叔了
<Destine> jiero, 也不算很老吧？
<jiero> maplebeats: 獁婆你不是。
<jiero> Destine: 对于小孩子来说- 这位大叔。。。
<Destine> freeflying, 叔叔好。
 * palomino|working slaps jiero 
<jiero> Destine: 。。。小孩子不叫你阿姨，叫你奶奶的时候 你就能理解 palomino|working 了
<palomino|working> ?_? 姑娘? jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 破妈，看我被踢。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 目测死不了
<palomino|working> .... jiero
<palomino|working> 刚想说"来，让叔叔抱抱"
<maplebeats> jiero: 啥情况
<maplebeats> lainme: 我周末去HK了。。。
<maplebeats> lainme: 搞得我伤心
<jiero> maplebeats:  你怎么了？
<lainme> maplebeats: 这是怎么了……
<maplebeats> lainme: 穷人不应该去- -
<maplebeats> jiero: 你刚刚说的啥
<jiero> maplebeats: 我刚才说了很多，我也不知道你说的啥。。。
<maplebeats> <jiero> maplebeats: 獁婆你不是。
<jiero> maplebeats 和 palomino|working
<yunfan_chrome> 可以在家骑车发电
<lainme> maplebeats: 去了什么高端的地方，受这么大刺激
<maplebeats> lainme: 去了海港和中环，看了下钱包和表
 * adam8157 slaps maplebeats 
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋蛋侠
<adam8157> maplebeats: 就是因为这个
<Destine> 罗姐姐呢？
<maplebeats> adam8157: = =！
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿我开了个坡国的vps
<maplebeats> Destine: 罗姐姐去哭了
<gfrog> freeflying: NYC那个忍不了了，慢死
<lainme> maplebeats: 习惯就好了
<freeflying> gfrog: 迁移好了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 正在倒数据
<freeflying> gfrog: 赞
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁家的
<gfrog> adam8157: do啊
<adam8157> gfrog: do的sg惨不忍睹的
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？
<freeflying> adam8157: sg是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道比NYC还慢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不为毛, 大家反应的
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且sg只能迁入不能迁出, 又巨慢, 掉包. 总之是个坑
<gfrog> adam8157: 试一下，不爽就删掉
<imtxc> 学游泳难么
 * imtxc 没有私人游泳池学游泳难么
 * adam8157 前天去人大2.3m深水区游的, 很爽
<onlylove> freeflying: 新家皮，狮子城
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，杯具发生了，deploy了不一样的U版本，囧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 纳尼
<imtxc> freeflying: taobao 上那个220 1880, 一毛钱都不优惠。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 好在没直接untar，不然这个instance就被搞死了……
<freeflying> imtxc: 你咋又想起要入表了呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚才被人鄙视了
<imtxc> freeflying: 说再不减肥就得挂了
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 你每天跑那么远，到底有没有减肥效果
<imtxc> 刚要问啊当游泳的效果来着，居然 busy 去了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你看看蛋蛋和我的体型就知道了
<imtxc> freeflying: ...........
<imtxc> freeflying: 对比220跟620的1000元差距在哪里呢
<imtxc> wifi, 高级心率带
<onlylove> imtxc: 讲起来游泳要好点……
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 合并百度影音的离线数据 with python 2.2 bdv格式的更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457839 百度影音的bdv格式又有变化。 此次存在2种bdv格式。 格式1：每个文件夹内就一个bdv文件，文件合并后改名avi即可。 格式2：每个文件夹内一个bdv文件作为索引，其他附加guid的文件作
<^k^>  ─> 为数据。 例如： #EXTM3U #EXT-X-TARGETDURATION:30 #EXT-X-MEDIA-SEQUENCE:0 #EXTINF:10, 所以python脚本有改。 该脚本增加单个文件read_bdv_index_V3和bdv新格式 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 你到了什么程度了，难道横着比竖着还大了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 减肥什么的……反正只要不是太变态，没啥坏处……减下吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 游泳当然好，还能锻炼心肺功能
<onlylove> imtxc: 宽度超过高度……你确定？
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 确定你妹
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你公司的门，你还能进？
<palomino|working> ....
<maplebeats> 蛋蛋刚刚说2.3米的深水区？
<maplebeats> 2.3米叫深水区？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 多深算？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 3米嘛！
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得水浅了人漂不起来
<maplebeats> onlylove: 都一样- -
<maplebeats> 3米区真心爽，2.3米一点也不爽
<onlylove> maplebeats: 1.5一下那就叫水里散步
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 请去捞黑匣子
<palomino|working> 得看身高多少 maplebeats
<palomino|working> 1米4的话2.3可以算深水区了 maplebeats
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 运行任何exe都报 Bad EXE format for XXX.exe http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457840 我的系统是ubuntu13.10, 按照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-10/91667.htm 这个贴子中的方法安装了wine 1.7.16由于第一次没有安装帖子前半部分的依赖库，导致编译出来的wine运行有问题。就重新安装了那
<freeflying> palomino|working: 现在android外包啥行情
<palomino|working> 不知道 freeflying
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 运行任何exe都报 Bad EXE format for XXX.exe http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457842 我的系统是ubuntu13.10, 按照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-10/91667.htm 这个贴子中的方法安装了wine 1.7.16由于第一次没有安装帖子前半部分的依赖库，导致编译出来的wine运行有问题。就重新安装了那
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈，这游戏好玩
<nyfair> http://zh.sourceforge.jp/projects/ryona-game/releases/?package_id=11491
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 下载: CrackleCradle - じさくげーむ せいさくば - SourceForge.JP
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 看不懂呀
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: act动作游戏，不用看懂
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/photoview/detail_2014_04/14/35744730_0.shtml#p=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 61岁工程师耗4年花几百万造房车带女儿郊游_资讯频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> 61岁，4岁女儿……
<onlylove> 这也太……那啥……
<sd89456123> 你确定是女儿？
<onlylove> 57岁的话，有很多人都爷爷辈了吧
<onlylove> sd89456123: 别问我，问ifeng的编辑去
<onlylove> sd89456123: 席琳迪翁不就嫁 了一个老爷爷
<onlylove> sd89456123: 而且有孩子，据说还不止一个
<gfrog> happyaron: fcitx在chrome 36里没法用啊，打不开输入法呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知道啊
<happyaron> gfrog: firefox党路过
<imtxc> cherrot: 你那相机需要换什么零件么
<happyaron> gfrog: 给fcitx@googlegroups.com发邮件
<onlylove> happyaron: 说好的质量好很多呢
<cherrot> imtxc: 顶盖和肩屏 怎么、
<gfrog> freeflying: ^ 看到了吧，完全指望不上开发者的
<imtxc> cherrot: 哦，我就问问，怪不得那么贵
<imtxc> cherrot: 我以后得小心点儿摔
<onlylove> imtxc: 说好了不准摔肩屏？
<imtxc> cherrot: 乃 github上的那个头像是用 50 1.8 拍的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 来给我看兔子的github
<cherrot> imtxc: 忘记了 别人拍的 不是50 就是 35
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟他自己要啊，我忘记了
<imtxc> cherrot: 还真不是手机拍的
<cherrot> imtxc: 那照片高感 严重偏色
<onlylove> cherrot: 参观下
<cherrot> onlylove: 参观傻？
<imtxc> cherrot: 挺帅嘛，怪不得有俩妹子同居
<onlylove> cherrot: github头像
<imtxc> cherrot: 话说乃不如花6块钱运费邮过去 。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: fcitx有啥log不？
<happyaron> gfrog: 默认不开log
<happyaron> gfrog: 你可以用debug模式重新编译一下
<happyaron> gfrog: 崩溃时有crashlog
<gfrog> happyaron: 没崩溃，在chrome里按快捷键出输入法，但是瞬间丫自己又变回去了
<gfrog> happyaron: 其他程序里就没事
<onlylove> cherrot: 看过了，顺便参观了下vimrc，看得头晕晕的，果然码工和非码工不是一类人
<happyaron> gfrog: 那就不知道了，还是问fcitx@googlegroups.com
<gfrog> happyaron: 收集不到信息发邮件也白扯啊。不知道是chrome的问题还是fcitx的
<cherrot> onlylove: 好吧。。是根据阿当的然后加了好多东西。。确实挺乱的
<gfrog> happyaron: fcitx会去检测每个程序的编码之类的么？
<nyfair> adobe reader11 576MB
<nyfair> WTF，阿逗逼看个pdf要那么大的安装包？
<onlylove> gfrog: 会不会是检测不到输入窗口之类的
<onlylove> nyfair: 乃刚知道？
<gfrog> onlylove: 没输入窗干脆就不会出输入法的啊。
<nyfair> onlylove 里面有什么其他功能？
<onlylove> gfrog: 你看，出了下不是
<gfrog> onlylove: 现在是看着输入法打开了，输入法的标志条一闪又没了
 * gfrog 先重启chrome看看
<onlylove> nyfair: 布吉岛，没仔细用过，有注释啥的吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以检测到有，然后又没了
<gfrog> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 这和干脆不出不一样的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我看pdf也就看看内容，不像有些人，又是注释，又是批注啥的
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以很多高级功能不用
<nyfair> 问题是其他支持注释批注的也就几MB啊
<nyfair> 阿逗逼100倍杀
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以理解为，官方出品，adobe渲染的好看
<nyfair> onlylove: 有理有据，大就是好，就是质量高
<nyfair> onlylove: 我想起了国外那种动不动就20gb的rip字幕组
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我的系统装个 okular, 依赖了一吨东西, 加起来不止576了
<onlylove> 你要体积小，可以试试mupdf
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的vimrc还没有我的乱
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪来那么多麻烦，firefox直接打开
<imtxc> cherrot: 我当时凑了好几个人的进去的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: kde表示无压力
<onlylove> nyfair: 以前不是不可以……
<onlylove> nyfair: 这最近的事情
<nyfair> 以前阿逗逼9也不大啊
<jackietsui72> 新手～～～来冒泡:)
<onlylove> 那倒是……
<zenNamaste> nyfair: adobe 9  70+mb
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 啊逗逼6呢？
<onlylove> 还小
<nyfair> www.foxitsoftware.cn/downloads
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 布吉岛
<alvin_rx1> Title: 福昕PDF软件下载 (@ foxitsoftware.cn)
<onlylove> 靠，湖北那熊孩子，冒泡完了滚了？
<cherrot> imtxc: 赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 那些功能都用得到吗？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 来一单?
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/136013
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Mountain Hardwear 山浩 Topout 男款速干长裤_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<imtxc> cherrot: 啥？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 到手多少钱
<onlylove> imtxc: vimrc里面的东西
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的意思说, 我要买这个, 你买啥随意呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我也需要一件跑步穿的宽松的裤子
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这货怎么样
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 或者求推荐
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁知道
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我现在穿dkn
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 几十买的
<imtxc> 非常耐磨
<imtxc> 这个靠谱
<imtxc> 这码看不懂啊
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 迪卡侬？ 挺靠谱的 我的包就是他家
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 是呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你有码么，给我也来一条
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还在考虑中.
<imtxc> 我不知道我穿啥码啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 自己计算呀
<imtxc> 怎么算
<imtxc> 我查查
<zenNamaste> 量, 然后里面换算英尺
 * gfrog 好吧，果然是chrome的问题了，现在连英文也没法输入了…… cc happyaron 
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 英尺？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不是直接有cm么
<jusss> ff可以看pdf很好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你买的话给我来一条黑色M码
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 黑的哪儿tm有m?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还真有
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那条是户外裤子, 我打算买这个  http://www.sierratradingpost.com/mountain-hardwear-cordoba-pants-cotton-canvas-for-men~p~4484u/?colorFamily=06&merch=prod-rec-prod-4484U
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/mountain-hardwear-cordoba-pants-cotton-canvas-for-men/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 这个是啥
<jusss> gfrog: 在打开chrome那个终端里输入法环境变量和locale正常吗？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 看不懂
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ...............
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 看起来第二件更好看一点
<imtxc> 好吧，每样来一件
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 土豪...
<imtxc> 每种颜色和尺码都来［
<gfrog> jusss: 没终端
<gfrog> jusss: 菜单里点出来的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 刚看了 dkn裤子没有几十的啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一个裤衩都要79.。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有的是.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .. .. 怎么会?!!?!??!!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我去买个，跑不跑的先把装备弄齐了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对. 反正平时也可以穿
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  好像还真有个速干的99元
<jusss> gfrog: 那在菜单里点个终端出来，它们的变量应该一样，看看那个终端里的变量
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.15.w4011-4489818052.201.RlQ6Ur&id=17370541636&rn=89591b80ed1f736a0a5b52d67c061eed
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 开心！！
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 迪卡侬 蓝色货品 户外速干裤 男款 登山徒步快干裤 QUECHUA-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我终于可以开心的说，这个里面没有我这么细的腰适合穿的码。。。
<imtxc> 最小的36
<bcao> 我穿31的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 考公务员有啥要求吗？
<imtxc> 谁吧31 的踢了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 有
<imtxc> freeflying: ^^ 有人炫耀
<jusss> onlylove: 我今年6月毕业，能考今年的公务员吗
<onlylove> jusss: 本科或专科毕业工作3年
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，有这个要求？
<onlylove> jusss: 自己去搜国考
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 身高不够，不然那种短裤不错
<jusss> onlylove: 没说要3年呀
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> jusss: 反正不能直接考，本科可以
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<bcao> imtxc: 为啥踢，31腰太粗了么
<imtxc> bcao: 等我有了帽子，我把腰围33以下的都踢一遍 lol
<bcao> imtxc: lol
<nyfair> 美国政府清剿违规农场遭数百民兵持枪逼退
<nyfair> 据英国路透社4月14日报道，美国内华达州联邦政府于当地时间4月12日结束了与当地村民组织的民兵队的对峙，叫停了此前要围捕牧场的牛的行动，并将300头牲畜归还牧场主，希望继续以法院途径解决纷争
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 下单没有
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 明天再说吧?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 先去吃饭, 豆腐馅儿饺子
<imtxc> 擦，这个搭配牛
<imtxc> 好吃不过豆腐，好吃不过饺子
<jusss> onlylove: 我看了下我们省的招的单位都好怪。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 真会享受人生啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 看你在这个论坛老不老，就看你认识不认识我。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457844 04年入论坛，一晃十年了，岁月如梭，光阴似箭，我老了，你们还认识我吗？跟贴吧，骚女们。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bjsm — 2014-04-14 17:45
<jusss> onlylove: 我毕业后去北京投奔你
<onlylove> jusss: 你投奔谁不行，非要投奔我，imtxc zenNamaste cherrot哪个不比我强
<onlylove> jusss: 如果 yunfan_chrome不是WFH的话，还有他一个
<onlylove> jusss: 那么多人里面，就我一个在外包上班的
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 天猫的dkn客服真不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说给个速干的宽松的长裤的链接，他给了我一件短裤，意见秋冬款，一件紧身的
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 意思是，你多买几件？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这客服，真吓人
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天开始就不用加班了
<onlylove> imtxc: 真好……
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Vim 脚本问题：在一个函数中如何将不定参数 (...) 传给别的支持不定参数的函数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457845 Code: func s:A(a, ...)    if a:a == 1       call s:B(...)    else       " do another thing ...    endif endfunc func s:B(...)    " dosomething ... endfunc s:A(1, 2, 3, 4, 5) call s:B(..
<^k^>  ─> .) 这一行报错说 “无效的表达式 ...)" 不知道在 Vim 脚本里如何传 ... 到别的函数？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wz520 — 2014-04-14 18:12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 刚刚更新完，用lsb_release -a 发现原来的development branch没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457846 lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release:14.04 Codename:trusty 这是不是意味着已经是正式版了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zywork — 2014-04-14 18:
<^k^>  ─> 26
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 可以上网，但无法ping通除自己IP以外任何IP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457847 我是在校生，学校分配给每栋楼不同IP段。我所处的楼的IP段是 10.1.144.*和10.1.145.*以及10.1.146.* 我的网络设置如下 IP地址：10.1.145.3 子网掩码：255.255.252.0 网关：10.1.144.1 主DNS：20
<^k^>  ─> 2.113.32.6 我能够正常上外网，通过一个Dr.com客户端。 但是ping不通外网的ip，如我在终端输入 Code: $ ping -c 10 119.75.217.56 显示 Quote: PING 119.75.2 …
 * cherrot 竟然还有靠自力更生配IP上网的地方
 * quininer 
<thackeray>  /quit
<Sm4rkey> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/282587.htm
<^k^> Sm4rkey: ⇪ OpenSSL项目一年只获得2000美元捐款_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<PudGe> where is NTR
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2ndKIe3MnAABq1N9Hkq4AALrFwAluSQAAGrs516.jpg 这让现在的孩子们情何以堪
<zenNamaste> 我擦, 刚才pudge找我我没在!
<PudGe> xiao shou zi?
<zenNamaste> PudGe: ...
<PudGe> wo cao, why u change ur id
<jusss> 这不在了吗
<iMadper> PudGe: 你中文输入法挂了?
<iMadper> jusss: 我刚呼唤出来的
<PudGe> i changed my pc,
<iMadper> PudGe: 掩人耳目为了
<iMadper> PudGe: 你看, 至少就把你骗过去了吧?
<PudGe> i have no right to install other applications
<PudGe> you mei zi sao rao ni ?
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *z#yME*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> PudGe: 没有..
<iMadper> PudGe: 这个频道里, 妹子很多都是伪娘
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: yeah yeah i know, but stfu!
<jusss> iMadper: 这不只有4个吗
<PudGe> iMadper: i know, so wei niang sao rao ni?
<iMadper> PudGe: 省得他误伤你
<PudGe> ..
<iMadper> PudGe: .. .... .....
<iMadper> PudGe: 骚扰我的, 更多锲而不舍的小白吧?
<PudGe> bi ru jusssssssss
<iMadper> PudGe: 后来我长期不解答问题, 他已经不找我了
<PudGe> wo mei zhou shang yi ci, kan kan ;ni yi zhi bu zai, wo jiu zai mei lai guo le..
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: what's up man?
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: u can u up, no can no bb
<jusss> iMadper: 不是不找你，是因为一直没问题
<iMadper> PudGe: ... ... ...
<PudGe> iMadper: need to go smoke
<iMadper> PudGe: 去吧
<iMadper> PudGe: 电子烟跟烟一样伤肺
<PudGe> iMadper: there is a new project "Nvidia prime", for hybird video card, u can have a try
<jusss> 一个多月不进系统，今天进来更新下吧，网速就几十k，这跟新到猴年吗月ya
<iMadper> PudGe: 老子没有nvidia的显卡....
<iMadper> PudGe: 你先发个显卡过来
<iMadper> PudGe: 我就试试
<PudGe> iMadper: ... bye
<jusss> PudGe: 据说半年前i卡可以用vdpau了
<iMadper> PudGe: :-/
<jusss> PudGe: 你试试呗
<iMadper> 把vdpau的backend设置成vaapi就可以了  cc  jusss
<PudGe> jusss: i told u 100 times! I don't know what the fuck "vdpau" means!
<jusss> PudGe: 没，一次也没，何来100次，
<noeyesee> 各位晚上好，我删除了个软件后，想用autoremove删除依赖软件，结果出现要删除267个软件，我看了看很多都不是依赖软件。怎么解决呢
<noeyesee> 那个软件是系统预装软件
<tonghuix> 具体你要删哪个？
<noeyesee> 那个火狐的打包版
<noeyesee> ice什么的
<tonghuix> 按说不会有这么多啊
<noeyesee> 要卸载 267 个软件包
<noeyesee> vim什么都要删掉
<tonghuix> 肯定有问题
<iMadper> noeyesee: 不要用auto remove
<noeyesee> 那那些依赖软件不就不能删了么
<noeyesee> 系统不就越来越臃肿
<noeyesee> 那用什么命令
<tonghuix> 不用担心臃肿。。。这又不是windows
<PudGe> noeyesee: it's normal, u uninstalled a package of desktop
<PudGe> noeyesee: iceweasel, it's a part of debian desktop, so if u want to uninstall it, it will uninstall the whole desktop pakages automatique
<PudGe> wo cao, shuo cheng fa yu le ..
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *-y^)a*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: fuck u
<noeyesee> ok
<PudGe> noeyesee: u can set other packages as installed manuel, not automatic,
<PudGe> noeyesee: so it won't ask u to uninstall them anymore
<noeyesee> but the problem is there,how can i to fix it
<ToaNii> 弱弱的问一下,git push --all到底是push到所有的仓库还是push所有的分支？
<PudGe> noeyesee: for ex: it asked u to uninstall vim,
<PudGe> u can use "aptitude install vim"
<noeyesee> no so many software
<PudGe> it does nothing but juste change the statu of "vim" from automatic to manuel
<PudGe> noeyesee: copy them
<PudGe> noeyesee: aptitude install vim icedove gnome-keyring...etc
<PudGe> juste copy the list after "aptitude install"
<noeyesee> it is to long
<PudGe> noeyesee: i don't care it's long or not, just copy it
 * ToaNii wants to know why are you speaking English in a Chinese channel?
 * jusss 同问
<PudGe> jusss: ask alvin_rx1
<jusss> PudGe: 他已经被-op了呀
<PudGe> jusss: this fucking bot flam me every time when i speak pinyin
<jusss> PudGe: 没让替你的
<PudGe> jusss: yeah it cant ban me, but it flames!
<jusss> PudGe: 这个flame是调戏的意思吗？ lol
<ToaNii> which fucking bot?
<PudGe> jusss: sao rao
 * jusss 擦，更新系统都更新半个小时了，还没完
<jusss> 算了，待会还是回win下玩游戏吧
<PudGe> jusss: dota2
 * ToaNii thinks Windows is a super rubbish
<jusss> PudGe: 没玩过dota2...只玩过一段时间war3
<PudGe> iMadper: jiao yu ta
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: fuck u
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • autoremove问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457848 我删除了一个系统预装软件，ice什么（火狐的deiabn版），然后我用autoremove 就出现很多软件，基本上把桌面什么的都删了下面是原文 sudo apt-get autoremove 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取
<^k^>  ─> 状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： aisleriot ant ant-optional argyll at-spi2-core baobab browser-plugin-gnash ca-certificates-java caribou caribou-antler ch …
<iMadper> PudGe: ...
<noeyesee> can you see
 * jusss 终于更新完了
 * jusss 回win玩游戏去
<PudGe> see what
<noeyesee> https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=457849
<^k^> ⇪ ti: autoremove问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: azeral
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • autoremove问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457849 我删除了一个系统预装软件，ice什么（火狐的deiabn版），然后我用autoremove 就出现很多软件，基本上把桌面什么的都删了下面是原文 sudo apt-get autoremove 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取
<^k^>  ─> 状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： aisleriot ant ant-optional argyll at-spi2-core baobab browser-plugin-gnash ca-certificates-java caribou caribou-antler ch …
<hoxily> jusss, 晚上好啊
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: 越来越怀疑你是只Bot
<hoxily> jusss, 怎么可能
<jusss> hoxily: 给几个电影看吧
<jusss> 喜欢 惊声尖叫 林中小屋 我知道你去年夏天干了什么这种类型的
<PudGe> noeyesee: i told u how to solve it
<hoxily> jusss, 虫师 第一季、第二季、特别篇
<noeyesee> en
<jusss> hoxily: 来个链接
<noeyesee> how
<hoxily> jusss, 这个动画很好看，第一集就是孙子与萝莉奶奶的幸福生活。
<PudGe> noeyesee: http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/29/the-metapackage-problem-and-apt-get-autoremove/
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Metapackage Problem and apt-get autoremove | UNIX Administratosphere
<hoxily> jusss, http://www.bilibili.tv/sp/%E8%99%AB%E5%B8%88
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 虫师 - 专题 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<PudGe> noeyesee: this article explain well the problme of metapackage, and the ways how to solve ti
<noeyesee> PudGe: let me see ,thanks
<hoxily> jusss, 不想看弹幕，可以在右下角的“隐藏弹幕”那里关掉。
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。
<jiero> iMadper: 原来移动电源这么重。。。比手机重这么多。。。太亏了。买个砖头。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<jiero> 竟然比我手机还重，
<jiero> iMadper: 这真佩服苹果可以把ipad做成那样。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 你说air?
<jiero> iMadper: 不是，苹果普通的 ipad 不是也有很大容量电池吗？
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 别的平板也一样呀
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉上 ipad 比较轻
<iMadper> jiero: 哦. 这个不知道, 没碰过ipad
<PudGe> iMadper: pad ke yi yong lai gan ma..
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *1.[ k*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jiero> iMadper: 噢 ipad air就是最新的ipad 呢。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我都不知道。。。
<PudGe> iMadper: i'm waithing for ubuntu phone, which can be used as PC
<iMadper> PudGe: 我不知道呀, pad不好用
<iMadper> PudGe: 李老板有呀!
<imwithye> ipad air的重量很爽。。。。买了个ipad3，实在太重了
<iMadper> PudGe: 李老板有ubuntu phone
<PudGe> iMadper: pad = big phone but can't make a call
<PudGe> iMadper: who is lilaoban
<iMadper> PudGe: 丧门星的, 可以打电话
<PudGe> iMadper: hai mei kai shi mai ne?
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<iMadper> PudGe: adamlee
<jiero> PudGe:  。。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 呸, 一堆可以打电话的平板!
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: yeah ban me plz, fucker!
<PudGe> iMadper: i'm out
<noeyesee> 不是说现在有些手机可以刷ubuntu
<jiero> PudGe: english is ok
<iMadper> PudGe: 别挑衅, 一会儿真人来了
<iMadper> PudGe: no zuo no die
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: come on baby
<jiero> PudGe: 都说了，英文不会处罚，继续打拼音
<PudGe> iMadper: dota wan duo le, gan jue english ma ren te bie liu
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> PudGe: 恩.
<iMadper> PudGe: **
<PudGe> fjksdl fjs fjzeoi jfiezo fjskl jio fjzj dfjozpiejf jfqs
<PudGe> iMadper: how it detects it's pinyin or not
<happyaron> iMadper: 怎么又这名字了……
<PudGe> mo he no ka du
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5
<jiero> 。。。真扯，mac 渲染的汉字边缘太亮丽，不可接受
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: idiot, it's pinyin?
<iMadper> PudGe: 检查元音辅音呀
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: ban ur mom then
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 不然屠夫认不出我来
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 他傻的..
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮哈皮。我讨厌。。。
<happyaron> jiero: ??
<iMadper> jiero: 其实, 我, 经常, 看不懂, 你在说啥...
<jiero> happyaron: 我讨厌被逼找女朋友。
<jiero> iMadper: 对啊。很多无意义的片段
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<iMadper> jiero: 你觉得阿荣怎么样?
<PudGe> wotmjiushuopinyinleniyaowoa
<happyaron> iMadper: 想不想混了。
<jiero> iMadper: 阿荣肉呼呼的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我觉得, jiero 回答的很到位
<happyaron> iMadper: 神马
<iMadper> happyaron: 很到位
<jiero> happyaron:  抱歉为啥，我突然想起一个名字 -猪肉荣。。。
<iMadper> .........................................................................
<iMadper> 噗............................................................................
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> 黄飞鸿?
<imtxc> .
<hoxily> jusss, 好看么？
<jiero> iMadper happyaron  http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=HfcjqplrTD6k-P2UB4ZBUircpAl3Bo_avLF2JwVcPeQsVBT5YsnIoQEaxR7eZIgI-ZyShdAVQd0PdpQq868A4K
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 猪肉荣_百度百科
<iMadper> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=Ux8cjnuTmN0yTkxRvlb1U_zgFv7J3ZOa4ToraOpTtRx7kc1AjFCvF5zIpg3uSLL9_54zxdM-Tb-0IOf3rjXmuq
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 猪肉荣_百度百科
<iMadper> jiero: 为啥, 咱俩的页面不同???
<iMadper> jiero: 你的是山寨的吧?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 移动号码入手
<jusss> hoxily: 看了开头后来就没看。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: .. .. .. .. ..
<imtxc> iMadper: 我发现跟原来的联通号码变化不多啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 都是11位
<imtxc> iMadper: 这都被你发现了
<iMadper> xmu
<jusss> hoxily: 很长时间不看日本动漫了。。。最近看的是去年和同学一起看的剧场版Q
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似我错了，其实应该等两天看看170号段
<jusss> hoxily: 今年打算看未闻花名，
<hoxily> jusss, 哦
<jiero> iMadper: 噢
<jiero> iMadper: 我买了一个垂直鼠标，好无聊。。。还是买个轨迹球把。。
 * iLucky 笔记本没声音，插耳机却有声音，这问题和声卡驱动有关系吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 垂直鼠标...
<iMadper> iLucky: 肯定没...
<jiero> iMadper:  右手斜着握的鼠标
<widon> 我买了红米手机，插上电脑没反应，ubuntu12.04
<iMadper> widon: 修改你的udev?
<jiero> widon: 不默认安装windows 协议。
<widon> iMadper, 怎么修改啊
<jiero> iMadper: 正常就是没反映
<widon> jiero, 改手机设置吗？
<iLucky> iMadper: 那么是软件的问题还是硬件的问题？还是都有可能？
<jiero> widon: 换成linux手机 - :)
<iMadper> iLucky: 先看是不是静音了
<iMadper> widon: https://github.com/M0Rf30/android-udev-rules/blob/master/51-android.rules  ?
<^k^> ⇪ t: android-udev-rules/51-android.rules at master · M0Rf30/android-udev-rules · GitHub
<iLucky> iMadper: 当然没有
<jiero> widon: 其实就是装上windows的通讯协议
<iMadper> iLucky: 很可能是静音了
<jiero> widon: android就是那样，mac也要装
<iMadper> iLucky: alsa针对不同设备, 有独立的音量控制的
<October21> iLucky是谁？
<iLucky> October21: lucky
<jiero> October21: 就是问题
<October21> 我还以为是某人的追求者
<jiero> October21: 追求什么？
<iLucky> iMadper: 我用windows的
<iMadper> iLucky: 哦.
<iLucky> October21: 我lucky的nick被注册了
<October21> 你百度id怎么不是这个？
<iLucky> October21: 百度好久不上了
<iLucky> iMadper: 上周出现过一次这个问题，最后恢复系统解决了，现在又出现这个问题，系统变动的东西有点多，不想不断恢复造成恶性循环
<iLucky> 改从什么什么地方入手解决这个棘手问题呢
<jiero> Maya Ni invited you to 贝基万女神生日，用笔写下你的祝福吧～
<jiero> 背基万女神？？？那是什么。。。
<iLucky> 完全摸不着头脑 google各种驱动的真不靠谱
<October21> 官网
<October21> iLucky: 怎么你有折腾系统？
<iLucky> October21: 没有，用windows就是为了省心，也就改了一下系统语言
<iLucky> October21: 换价格桌面app
<October21> 我在公司使用iMac，卡死的时候也很烦人
<sasa> iLucky: 你想折腾wm，微软也得让你折腾不是
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚才打听了一圈，5元的神州行卡没有了
<happyaron> gfrog: 办公室来了个IS的人？
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过移动其它号码都可以免实名
<imtxc> yunfan: 地摊大神帮你实名
<October21> iLucky: 那不是省心，你想控制它，就必须折腾了
<iLucky> sasa: windows也有第三方wm？
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  21:54
<happyaron> ioio: kde还能跑在windows上呢
<ioio> happyaron: 啊？
<iLucky> October21: 主要基础太低，用linux要学的东西太多，需要投入大量时间，现在还要在其他地方花时间
<ioio> happyaron: 我用的ubuntu
<sasa> iLucky: 你觉得呢
<iLucky> sasa: 应该没有吧？
<widon> 还是不行，到底要怎么改啊
<sasa> iLucky: 所以没得折腾
<widon> 我lsusb，然后加上了51-android.rules
<widon> 还是看不到我的红米
<October21> widon: android-tools-adb
<imtxc> OL 呢
 * imtxc 呼叫 OL
<October21> 直接安装这个包算了
<imtxc> gfrog: 你报的驾校约车难么，每周能练多少时间
<October21> iLucky: 在win上使用wm？
<iLucky> October21:我倒是想过，可 Win上也没wm啊
<October21> 那看你怎么理解wm这个东东了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 电脑按机箱电源键会弹出一个关机提示选择框，如何禁掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457851 我想自己的程序来处理电源键事件，想把Ubuntu弹出的对话框禁掉，不知有没有方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2014-04-14 21:59
<iLucky> 又掉线了
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  22:10
<jusss> imtxc: OL是office lady吗？
<iLucky> jusss: cc onlylove
<jusss> iLucky: 哦
<widon> October21, 还是不行
<widon> 用adb也找不到我的红米
<iLucky> dvd-rwz中的主轴是什么
<iLucky> dvd-rw
<PudGe> widon: adb version?
<widon> PudGe, Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31
<widon>  
<PudGe> widon: old adb can't recognize hongmi
<PudGe> widon: u need to download the latest version
<widon> PudGe, 我用ppa下一个新的
<PudGe> widon: if it still doesn't work, follow this page http://blog.csdn.net/a2bgeek/article/details/16946461
<^k^> PudGe: ⇪ 解决红米（MTK）手机无法连接电脑进行开发调试的问题 - A2BGeek的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<widon> PudGe, 好像还是不行。。。
<PudGe> widon: buy a new phone then
<widon> PudGe, 我刚买的
<October21> widon: 你要用adb 做什么？
<PudGe> widon: baidu
<widon> October21, 我只是想连上我的红米手机，传输文件进去
<PudGe> widon: wifi ftp can do it
<October21> adb devices
<October21> 什么提示？
<widon> PudGe, no wifi
<widon> October21, widon@widon-F3JR:~/Desktop/android$ adb devices
<widon> List of devices attached
<widon> October21, widon@widon-F3JR:~/Desktop/android$ cat ~/.android/adb_usb.ini
<widon> 0x2717
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~/Desktop/android$ lsusb
<widon> Bus 001 Device 015: ID 2717:1260
<October21> stop
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:/etc/udev/rules.d$ cat 51-android.rules
<widon> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="2717", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1260",MODE="0666"
<October21> List of devices attached，结果呢？
<widon> October21, 后面啥都没有啊
<October21> widon: 不要刷屏
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • .bin镜像用什么软件打开呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457852 .bin镜像用什么软件打开呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-14 22:33
<October21> widon: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", MODE="0666"
<October21> 你用这个通用的试试
<October21> adb kill-server
<October21> adb devices
<widon> October21,
<widon> October21, widon@widon-F3JR:/etc/udev/rules.d$ cat 51-android.rules
<widon> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", MODE="0666"
<widon> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="2717", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1260",MODE="0666"
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:/etc/udev/rules.d$ vim 51-android.rules
<widon> October21, 还是不行
<October21> adb kill-server
<October21> adb devices
<widon> October21, 执行了的
<widon> 不知道14.04是不是还是这样呢。。
<PudGe> http://download.csdn.net/detail/wulong710/6941229 widon
<^k^> PudGe: ⇪ 能连接红米的adb - 下载频道 - CSDN.NET
<October21> 红米还需专用的adb？
<widon> PudGe, 这个是windows版本的哈，而且version和我是用的一致,adb我用ppa装的，应该是最新版本了
<PudGe> widon: have u active the debug mode?
<widon> 心碎了
<widon> PudGe, actived
<PudGe> widon: throw ubuntu or hongmi,
<widon> PudGe, 可以了。。
<widon> usb调试没打开，不好意思
<October21> 怎么回事？
<PudGe> widon: i knew it!
<October21> 说实话，我碰到一些手机，就算开启了usb调试还是 no premis
<widon> 哎呀，希望14.04能够自动识别吧
<October21> 非要我使用 root 后adb
<October21> widon: 这个东西google有说明
<widon> October21, 怎么拷贝电脑上的文件到红米呢
<October21> 这是udev规则，每个手机的编号都不一样
<October21> 怎么让各种厂商的机子连上
<PudGe> don't use linux if it's not realy necessary for ur work. life is already so hard, why make it harder
<October21> widon: 你直接adb 就会有命令提示了
<widon> October21, shell@armani:/data $ ls
<widon> opendir failed, Permission denied
<October21> 在命令下，adb push xxx mnt/sdcard/
<October21> widon: 你可以在论坛搜下 mtp
<October21> 我有回ee的一个帖子，里面有怎么在linux 下使用mtp传输的方式
<PudGe> iMadper: xia lban le lol
<October21> adb 也可以，不过要使用命令
<October21> 速度很稳定，mtp易用性好但容易卡死
<widon> October21, 恩
<October21> PudGe: 机器人怎么没找你麻烦？
<October21> widon: 两种方式，你自己权衡下。剩下的自己折腾
<PudGe> October21: wo jia le lol
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *<j'5l0*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: fuck u
<PudGe> October21: wo da cuo le yi ge ci lban
<alvin_rx1> PudGe: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<PudGe> alvin_rx1: ban me plz, bitch!
<imtxc> PudGe: ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 小新手求帮忙，连安装都出问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457854 就是在安装时会出现 统计信息: 发表于 由 那夜大风起 — 2014-04-14 22:55
<tcstory> 谁会archlinux
<widon> OC
<widon> October21, 我用mtp传进去，怎么显示0字节啊
<October21> 所以嘛，mtp不稳定
<October21> 我一般用 adb push
<cherrot> iMadper, hi~
<cherrot> iMadper, 包裹有点奇怪，寄到国内就是俩包吗？
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  23:36
<cherrot> imtxc, 这眼镜盒好难打开。。
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  05:43
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu每个版本都需要自己版本的源呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457855 为什么ubuntu每个版本都需要自己版本的源呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jqzyjack — 2014-04-15 8:28
<c32> 无人么
<liuxu> 有啊
<c32> 好冷清
<CyberLuc> 这么早呢
<liuxu> 是哦
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求大大进来帮个帮 写个简单的SHELL程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457856 定时清除7天前的/oracle/PMCWDB_backup 下产生的系统日志 基本都是*.log文件 每天5点清一次 crontab任务我会 就不是知道shell编程怎么写 统计信息: 发表于 由 bt397383477 — 2014-04-15 8:53
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 数亿Android用户面临“心脏流血”风险 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457857 来源：网易科技 OpenSSL曝出“心脏流血”（Heartbleed）安全漏洞已有一个星期。尽管不少企业已为该漏洞发布补丁修复，但仍有像是运行Android 4.1.1系统这样数亿计的庞大手机用户群体面临着“心脏
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Facebook和Linux内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457858 来源：Solidot Facebook雇用了多名Linux内核开发者，其中就包括了Btrfs文件系统的主要开发者Chris Mason。他在LSFMM峰会上分享了Facebook使用Linux内核的信息。Facebook的服务器使用了多个内核版本，大部分主机运行基于2.6.38的
<onlylove> 好困……
<onlylove> =_=
<Destine> onlylove, 睡。
<onlylove> Destine: 姐妹儿，上班呢，能睡的话真的睡……
<Destine> onlylove, 上班不可以稍微趴一下吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 移动信号好赞
<imtxc> onlylove: 完美啊
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我的包裹是拆分后运来的咩？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对
<zenNamaste> 今天有收到两个
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 现在齐了
<onlylove> Destine: 可以，我就是怕趴过了……
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 一个在 imtxc 那里, 四个在我这里
<zenNamaste> cherrot: nnnd
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 噗  这么好玩。。论拆开的意义在哪里。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 被税
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 还好周五没让你发 哈哈
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 辛苦了~~
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩. 今天给你发四个
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 然后 imtxc 那个, 你们面基?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你当移动这么多年白赚钱？信号不好赚谁的钱
<onlylove> cherrot: 买那么多作甚
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 煲汤喝
<cherrot> onlylove: 5个人买
<onlylove> 我决定听 Destine的，偷偷趴一下
<Destine> onlylove, 可以拿手机定个闹钟。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/139243
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ RICOH 理光 GR 数码相机（APS-C、等效28/2.8）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<gfrog> imtxc: 我速成，排好课到时候去上就是了
<happyaron> gfrog: nnd 竟然遇到了 32位 race condition
<happyaron> gfrog: upstart 启动就跪
<happyaron> gfrog: xdg 就不跪
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后64位怎么都不跪
<happyaron> gfrog: crash就说是segsegv，但core dump里毛都看不见
<happyaron> gfrog: 线程一_start()就跪了
<happyaron> wft
<happyaron> wtf...
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙，vps迁移完了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 完了啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我的那个已经给他了
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总upstart不靠谱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过俩都开着
<happyaron> freeflying: 听说你很有upstart调试经验啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:39
<happyaron> freeflying: 大仙遇到过上面的情况吗
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司不是有upstart调试文档嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 一会试试
<freeflying> gfrog: 干脆咋合资搞linode吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是upstart有问题，是upstart启动的程序
<gfrog> freeflying: 也可。
<happyaron> freeflying: 用upstart起，32位挂64不挂
<happyaron> freeflying: 其他方式起，都不挂
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃跟谁壕个推荐码吧
<gfrog> freeflying: save 25%呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 好，我问问看
<freeflying> happyaron: upstart网站上不是有调试的嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥玩意crash了？ 我才反应过来fcitx跟upstart不发生关系啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 估计是user session出问题
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<happyaron> user session
<freeflying> happyaron: race不一定是fctix自己导致的，装debug包单点用gdb跟去把
<freeflying> gfrog: 去twitter上吼嗓子，你这种壕肯定很多人送你的
<gfrog> freeflying: 下午问ht算了
<freeflying> gfrog: ht? hyperthread?
<gfrog> freeflying: haitao啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥都看不出来
<freeflying> happyaron: 不懂了
<freeflying> 我也好久没开ubuntu了
<freeflying> 是没开桌面
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> gfrog: sigh，比我在C记忙多了，早上7点多开始干活到现在
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马总
<happyaron> freeflying: 找到了，启动太早了……
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，乃现在也不用到处跑，多好啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关robot operating system 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457859 使用命令 rosrun rqt_graph rqt_graph 时出现api 警告： RosPluginProvider.load(qt_gui_cpp/CppPluginProvider) exception raised in __builtin__.__import__(qt_gui_cpp.cpp_plugin_provider, [CppPluginProvider]): Traceback (most recent call last): File "/opt/ros/gro
<^k^>  ─> ovy/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/rqt_gui/ros_plugin_provider.py", line 77, in load module = __builtin__.__import__(attributes['module_name'], fromlist=[attributes['class_from_class_t …
<AndChat656304> Hi
<^k^> AndChat656304:点点点.  11:34
<tracyone> Hi
<^k^> tracyone:点点点.  11:35
<macint0sh> ...
<macint0sh> 居然没人吹牛？
<palomino|working> 忙啊
<macint0sh> 哦
<cherrot> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<hs> 怎么把有优客助手给删了啊
<macint0sh> hs：是石家庄的吗？
<hs> 在苏州
 * palomino|working momo chenshaoju 
 * palomino|working momo cherrot 
<macint0sh> 哦
<hs> 你会删吗
<macint0sh> 什么软件啊 没听过
<hs> irc还不会操作
<hs> 是系统自己带的
<macint0sh> 什么系统啊？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你丫什么时候过来拿? 我先去吃饭了呀
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 饿死了, 到了之后给我电话吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10下，nautilus 底部状态栏如何能显示出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457860 如题，我以前是用11.04的， 现在升级到了13.04，发现找不到状态栏了，我想看硬盘剩余空间，又不想每次都去点文件夹属性，所以想到一个像11.04上nautilus那样在底部就能显示磁盘剩余
<^k^>  ─> 空间的方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangwpf — 2014-04-15 11:41
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 我想起来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 想起当时换号码的原因了
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，吓死了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 1、记得我跟你说过我那个卡质量好差，烧了两次对吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 有那事
<imtxc> onlylove: 2、那个号码不知道为啥老接到骚扰电话
<onlylove> imtxc: 这有啥稀奇，400啥的
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，然后路边刚好看到联通的摊位就买了个
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，这下没骚扰了，因为根本打不通lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天晚上买了个新的号码，跟原来的好接近啊，11位里面就3位不一样
<freeflying> imtxc: 其实你还是搞fenix 2比较好，220还是算了
<imtxc> freeflying: ...........
<imtxc> freeflying: 那是土豪玩的，我一个入门的
<jusss> onlylove: win下那个hips好？
<onlylove> jusss: 你开始玩那个了？磕毛豆
<jusss> onlylove: comodo?
<onlylove> jusss: 是，你想用哪个？国货有个E盾，忘了叫啥了，一堆那些东西，都winxp时代的东西，兼容不兼容win7都不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 原来有个没有文件保护的，忘了叫啥了，system monitor还是啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 那comodo那个是？ antivirus 还是 internet security
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，你自己看咯
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候熊猫烧香什么的很烦
<onlylove> jusss: 再后来，我换vista了，不陪他们玩了
<jusss> onlylove: 好几年前用过comodo 去年又用时发现改的一点不认识了
<onlylove> jusss: 再变能变啥样，能把win变lin？
<happyaron> freeflying: 你看我这阵子搞得跟孙子似的。
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，是找不到以前那种ui了
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕大大
<imtxc> onlylove: 惬意啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<onlylove> imtxc: 惬意毛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没鸡排给你
<imtxc> onlylove: 大号的时候还能刷微薄～～
<gfrog> happyaron: 纳尼？
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通一样刷不是
<happyaron> gfrog: 某大大鸡排么
<onlylove> jusss: 啥米都是浮云，弄个差不多的安全套件装上算完
<gfrog> happyaron: 擦，这梗隐藏的太深了好嘛
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚被一个脚本给搞了，所以想搞个hips
<onlylove> jusss: vbs？
<jusss> onlylove: cmd快捷方式伪装成了文本文件图标，然后一打开就2b了
<jusss> onlylove: 想要吗，给你个
<onlylove> jusss: 你不显示扩展名啊
<jusss> onlylove: 没显示
<onlylove> jusss: 活该
<jusss> onlylove: 错了，显示了，但是那个名字长呀
<jusss> onlylove: 名字长，扩展就显示不了呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那种.txt.exe的事情，我大学时候就玩腻了
<jusss> onlylove: 不是txt.exe
<onlylove> jusss: 一个exe文件，弄个记事本图标
<jusss> onlylove: 是个软连接
<jusss> onlylove: 不是exe
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在都不是双击打开文件的
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，快捷方式？
<jusss> onlylove: 而且那个软连接比较高级的是，打开那个软连接后再去另一个地方载入脚本
<onlylove> jusss: 快捷方式左下角有小箭头
<jusss> onlylove: 所以感觉很高级
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己傻
<jusss> 吃饭
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像换到坡国之后速度快了些
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前NYC的ssh console都不动弹了
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 我的thinkpadL430的小红帽无论如何不能使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457862 thinkpad小红帽不能用球大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbw12315 — 2014-04-15 12:28
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的620在linux下有驱动不
<icesword> 大家好
<icesword> 有妹子吗
<^k^> icesword:点点点.  12:47
<icesword> 有妹子没有啊
<icesword> phunyguy hello
<icesword> wth are you doing here
<freeflying> imtxc: 没
<freeflying> imtxc: 支持wifi和蓝牙
<castnime> 我更好奇有木有BOT ？？？
<palomino|working> bot有得是！
<icesword> wtf
<icesword> 有班友玩微信的吗
<castnime> 求指点
<icesword> 你们都在哪里上班啊
<palomino|working> 在公司上班呀
<icesword> 哪个公司
<palomino|working> 自己的公司
<freeflying> palomino|working: 没工作的屌丝
<icesword> 厉害
<icesword> 月薪几万？
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<icesword> 怎么没有妹子呢
<palomino|working> 妹子们都去睡美容觉了
<icesword> 求问怎么能同城约炮
<palomino|working> 不知道。拿微信摇摇?
<icesword> 不好用
<palomino|working> 上58发帖试试..
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> 或者学那个老外
<palomino|working> 直接往twitter上发裸照求炮
<sd89456123> >:o
<palomino|working> :O
<cherrot> zenNama_eat: 如果遇到发错货一般怎么处理。。
<icesword> 微信上的妹子 都不是一个地方的
<sd89456123> 微信不就是找同城但有一定距离的么
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有蓝牙4.0 也没用啊。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你不是刚刚换了手机嘛
<imtxc> freeflying: 换了运营商而已
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: wifi你总有啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 支持蓝牙4.0 得 5s 吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 220 没有wifi
<freeflying> imtxc: note2,4s都有
<imtxc> freeflying: 4s 都有蓝牙4.0？
<imtxc> 我以为得5s呢
<freeflying> imtxc: 不然我咋用啊
<zenNama_eat> cherrot: 发错了????
<zenNama_eat> cherrot: 电话打给amazon, 要求赔偿
<imtxc> freeflying: cool
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: 另一个包裹也不是我的么
<cherrot> zenNama_eat: 我提了一个表单 看它回复吧  发错款式了
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 都不是你的
<imtxc> 坑
<sd89456123> 4S支持4.0
<gfrog> zenNama_eat: 乃在吃神马？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<zenNama_eat> gfrog: 风波装.
<gfrog> zenNama_eat: 风波装了还能irc？
<zenNama_full> gfrog: 延迟
<gfrog> zenNama_full: 你满了？
<zenNama_full> gfrog: 饱了
<tracyone> 嗨，各位，我在windows下使用virtualbox4.3.10安装了ubuntu10.04，结果不知道咋滴发现很卡（之前用vmware workstation不会），结果发现，在ubuntu10.04下的cpu占用非常高，两个cpu经常超过80~~求解
<gfrog> tracyone: 去问virtualbox
<tracyone> ~~~
<zenNama_full> tracyone: 先看看啥程序让cpu占用率这么高
<cherrot> zenNama_eat: 竟然去风波庄了
<tracyone> 打开系统监视器，除了gnome-system-monitor之外其它全部为0～
<gfrog> tracyone: 去问virtualbox
<tracyone> ==!
<freeflying> gfrog: vagrant用过没
<gfrog> freeflying: 听过没用过。 问 happyaron 啊
<freeflying> gfrog: iOS开发的文档真心赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃去搞ios了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 人家毕竟是商业软件啊，是要卖钱的
<freeflying> gfrog: 就看看啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 从开发者角度来说是真省心啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 是不是啊奢靡马总
<palomino|working> 文档再赞也抵销不了obj-c的罪孽啊
<palomino|working> 再说。。也没有ms的文档赞
<freeflying> palomino|working: java那货也好不哪去啊
<palomino|working> java比obj-c更像人话
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> [[[freeflying alloc] init] autorelease];
<palomino|working> xx obj-c他大爷
<freeflying> palomino|working: iOS上得数据都帮你搞好了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<freeflying> palomino|working: 这个其实能忍的
<palomino|working> 还有那越来越长的函数名!
<sufeirao> hi
<^k^> sufeirao:点点点.  13:40
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说贵司的click也是sandbox吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: UT上程序的打包
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron PPA的dbgsym包怎么找啊，如果PPA里没带这些dbg包的话
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道耶
<freeflying> gfrog: ppa没有dgbsym
<gfrog> freeflying: 那要debug咋办？
<gfrog> freeflying: 去那找symbol啊？
<freeflying> palomino|working: 这种MVC的模式确实让很多web开发的无缝的可以过来搞
<freeflying> gfrog: 自己搞
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 咋可能，我自己build的包跟客户那跑的不一样啊
<palomino|working> 我觉得obj-c最好玩的是那个category freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog: 你上传到ppa时让它编译个dbgsym包好了
<freeflying> palomino|working: 语言我觉得没那么重要吧
<freeflying> palomino|working: 人家把这些基础设施搞得太便利了
<sufeirao> #
<palomino|working> 没有选择时就很不爽了 freeflying
<palomino|working> 好在还能用c++ freeflying
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，这太高难度了，我hold不住啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: opensource倒是选择多，你看有几个货的质量能到商业应用标准
<freeflying> gfrog: 找 happyaron给你整个
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7 下用U盘安装ubuntukylin引导项无效！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457866 是这样的，我也是按http://blog.csdn.net/jueblog/article/details/16972635这个教程安装的，重启后，倒是出现了两个选项，一个是进win7,另一个是ubuntu13.04，可是这个ubuntu 13.04 是无效的，根本就进不去ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu，只能进win7,我想知道问题到底出在哪里？求大神们赐教！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 风能骄子 — 2014-04-15 13:19
<gfrog> freeflying: 我猜他没权限看那些PPA
<freeflying> gfrog: 你让他帮你改个debian/{control,rules}
<gfrog> freeflying: 老外们快上班了，我还是求助CTS吧
<palomino|working> 该调查由总部位于西雅图的科技公司Chef完成。调查称，56%的软件工程师认为他们将成为百万富翁。
<gfrog> freeflying: C社的developer基本都靠不住的。
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<shuduo> 国内有 ports.ubuntu.com 的mirror吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<freeflying> shuduo: 没
<shuduo> freeflying: got it. thanks
<onlylove> 我在很认真的研究vmware的东西，真头大……
<onlylove> 我要checkout code都提示没权限
<onlylove> 没法checkout 代码，让我怎么compile
<jusss> ports ?
<jusss> 那是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 亏你arch用户
<jusss> onlylove: 没用过ports呀
<jusss> onlylove: 这跟arch有啥关系？
<onlylove> jusss: arch还有bsd，貌似都有ports
<jusss> onlylove: bsd mac是有ports , arch也有？
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，我现在蒸馒头的水平比很多北方人都高了
<jusss> freeflying: 你会蒸馒头？
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<jusss> freeflying: 自己发面蒸？
 * adam8157 在用搜狗拼音for Linux
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 好使不? adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 很好用, 快, 词库大, 云输入
<palomino|working> :O
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<jusss> adam8157: 需要联网？
<freeflying> jusss: 必须得啊
<palomino|working> 有广告么- -
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们都用了很久啊
<adam8157> jusss: 可以联网
<palomino|working> v1.0.0.0.0 -_- adam8157
<palomino|working> 这版本号
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是deepin的那个
<freeflying> adam8157: 有啥不同？
<adam8157> freeflying: 那个引擎太渣
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<jusss> adam8157: 你不怕它收集你的帐号密码吗
<adam8157> jusss: 你输入密码的时候用拼音输入法?
<gfrog> jusss: 敢收集密码就过去狂扁 happyaron 好了。
<jusss> gfrog: ...
<jusss> adam8157: 网页登录时，一般就不切换输入法输入帐号密码了
<adam8157> gfrog: +1
<imtxc_unhappy> adam8157: 招行推荐别人的时候在微信里面填了邀请之后，对方收到短信之后再不需要在网上填写申请表了吧
<adam8157> imtxc_unhappy: no idea =,=
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 你被邀请办卡到业务员上门之前在线填写过资料么
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 自作孽，不可活 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马君
<palomino|working> 破席君
<roylez> palomino|working: 马渣
<palomino|working> 渣席
<roylez> palomino|working: 蚂蚱
<palomino|working> 扎西
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 没啊，业务员来了以后要了一堆，啥社保，一卡通啥的资料
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道arch有ports的，一边玩去
<jusss> onlylove: 如果有ports的那和吃豆人的源一样吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，但是之前确实有，现在貌似叫arch build system
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我看arch的时候，介绍里面就提到类似BSD的ports系统了
<onlylove> jusss: 多少年过去了，难道没了？
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候还是08年
<onlylove> jusss: 或者更早07
<onlylove> 可怜 的竹席，每次表演完节目都要被kick下
<chenxiongfei> ubuntu one services要停止了；
<onlylove> 旧闻
<jusss> 没用过那个
<jusss> 连dropbox都没用过
<chenxiongfei> 大家赶快卸载，有什么好替代品吗？目前我安装了dropbox，但是图标的问题解决不了啊
<bcao> baidu yun
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 一个linux下目录遍历函数，有个问题，chdir(dir);chdir("..")这两句为什么变更目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457868 #include <sys/types.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <dirent.h> #include <stdio.h> void printdir(char *dir,int depth) { DIR *dp; struct dirent *entry; struct stat statbuf; if((dp=opendir(dir))==NUL
<^k^>  ─> L) { fprintf(stderr,"cannot open directory:%s\n",dir); return; } chdir(dir); while((entry=readdir(dp))!=NULL) { lstat(entry->d_name,&statbuf); if(S_ISDIR(statbuf.st_mode)) { if(strc …
<imtxc_unhappy> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/140391 freeflying 不错的样子
<^k^> imtxc_unhappy: ⇪ Sweat GUTR 导汗带_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<chenxiongfei> 我希望将dropbox 的图标放在右上角图标列表里面，dconf-editor com-canonical-indicator-找不到messages 请问有什么办法吗？
<adam8157> chenxiongfei: bcao 妥妥的dropbox
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊
<onlylove> adam8157: sid现在的kernel是多少的
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 淘宝找个叫 zen的很好用
<chenxiongfei> adam8157: bcao 什么意思啊？
<adam8157> onlylove: 3.13
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 昨天跑了一下才发现这货太有用了
<adam8157> chenxiongfei: 你们俩, 你和 bcao ...
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 不然一会儿眼镜直接看不见了
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 对，这个东西便宜，但很好用
<chenxiongfei> bcao: 你有什么建议吗？百度我没找到解决办法
<chenxiongfei> bcao: dropbox 的图标放在右上角图标列表里面，dconf-editor com-canonical-indicator-找不到messages 请问有什么办法吗？
<adam8157> freeflying: imtxc_unhappy 我用这个http://item.jd.com/262344.html
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: http://tradearchive.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.7.gdtp17&tradeID=238941892934528
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【欧比运动型休闲汗带661 均码】LP运动款棉质头部吸汗带 运动头带 661 颜色随机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 批发 夜光 导汗带 排汗带 导汗 运动头带 吸汗带 ROHS测试 送腰包
<freeflying> adam8157: 不如这个导汗带好用
<adam8157> freeflying: 还行, 便宜
<imtxc_unhappy> 侯总推荐的这个应该好点
 * cherrot 容量模型果然是最难得 妈蛋
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 听起来好高端？
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 辣个眼镜退了？
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 高端个屁  就是做个刮刮卡
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 咋退啊 退的话亏死了  看美亚怎么回复吧  商品标签贴错了 导致错发
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 别不开心了 反正妹子对你也没啥印象 换不换卡无所谓啦
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 倒是 脑瘫人 好帅的说！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • fcitx在qt5的程序中不能输入中文的问题有解决方案么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457869 如题，安装fcitx-libs-qt5, fcitx-frontend-qt5后还是不行。。。 fcitx-diagnose信息如下，求大神赐教 ~ $ fcitx-diagnose # 系统信息: 1. `uname -a`: Linux Gothack 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:1
<^k^>  ─> 2:00 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux 2. `lsb_release -a`: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:LinuxMint Description:Linux Mint 16 Petra Release:16 Codename:petra 3. `lsb_ …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有一种命令，可以全局查看当前有哪个文件有修改过的？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457870 就是说比如我在浏览器下载了一些东西，但是不知道它会下载到哪里， 然后我先用命令实现，查找全局所有文件，看下哪个目录有被修改过， 那我就能知道，我把文件
<adam8157> cherrot: 你和脑瘫人面基了?
 * adam8157 sogou拼音没有面基这个词, 差评
<cherrot> adam8157: 嗯哪
<freeflying> adam8157: 如果不能在线更新词库，就是一渣渣
<chenxiongfei> adam8157: bcao: dropbox 的图标放在右上角图标列表里面，dconf-editor com-canonical-indicator-找不到messages 请问有什么办法吗？  help me
<adam8157> chenxiongfei: 不用ubuntu的, 不知道, 不好意思
<freeflying> adam8157: 要是能在线更新了，你们这些所谓的FOSSER又会说有安全隐患
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 本来就是闭源的
 * adam8157 也没有"闭源" 搞毛啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 搜狗拼音用U1同步词库吗
<adam8157> freeflying: u1都关了亲
<cherrot> adam8157: 新装的 没词库？
 * cherrot 反正我用的是google... sunpinyin略傻
<freeflying> adam8157: 只是文件共享关额好伐，亲
<adam8157> freeflying: 不只是共享关了, 那只是stage1, 然后就全关
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<freeflying> adam8157: 那贵司的手机同步还搞毛啊
<onlylove> cherrot: google好像有个问题，就是会冲掉剪贴板
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 好奇评价好的游戏到底是什么样子，装了火炬之光 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457871 整体一个词：无聊。。。 地城探索类 无意义的剧情来一些；各种组合装备傻傻的拉人攒；战斗更弱智，直接选高难度也无聊；无法自动瞄准攻击；无法简单的持续攻击上次攻
<^k^>  ─> 击的敌人；瞄准时有些能力是立体的，有些不是； 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-04-15 15:32
<happyaron> freeflying: U1都死翘翘了
<happyaron> freeflying: 这版没有词库同步
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 为毛今天LP总卡死
<adam8157> 1.0.0.0005
<adam8157> 系统词频: 20110527
<adam8157> 组词数据: 20110307
<adam8157> 辅助码  : 20101217
<adam8157> 编译时间: Apr 14 2014 10:18:52
<adam8157> ......
<happyaron> gfrog: LP最近都是悲剧
<happyaron> adam8157: 毛线
<happyaron> adam8157: 换频道
<adam8157> happyaron: 直接就出来了... sorry
<gfrog> happyaron: 今天特别坑
<happyaron> gfrog: 前几天还有直接完全挂掉的时候
<gfrog> adam8157: 你看你
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，我记得那天，本来还想说是不是可以下班回家了呢，结果丫又好了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 提问，这个新搜狗，是新引擎呢还是继续fcitx
<adam8157> 555
<tracyone> 搜狗输入法是基于fcitx的吧？
<onlylove> tracyone: 要理解输入法，你首先要知道ime的概念，就是input method engine
<onlylove> tracyone: scim fcitx ibus都是engine
<tracyone> 好吧，那windows下的输入法engine是
<onlylove> tracyone: 我不知道，反正有个ime的进程
<onlylove> tracyone: 比方说winxp的ctfmon
<happyaron> onlylove: fcitx
<onlylove> tracyone: 还有conime
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 拜remote 大大
<freeflying> happyaron: 找输入法看，ubuntu又要悲催回啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 阳光明媚的广州城
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 啥意思
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥意思
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 脑瘫人的也是那个妹子去区的？
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 跟她有啥关系
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 我被这个号码纠结了很久了
<freeflying> happyaron: 又搞个不靠谱的东西进lts
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<freeflying> happyaron: wenxuetian能坚持搞多久呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<freeflying> happyaron: 还不如ibus靠谱点
<freeflying> happyaron: 好歹google还要用
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 你们都是高富帅啊
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 搜狗不进仓库啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿回来我社吧，貌似现在人才紧缺啊，lol
<happyaron> freeflying: ibus你还能用么
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿赶快回来吧
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 哦哦，你亲自去取的
<happyaron> freeflying: upstart等着你呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 马克应该把Scott忽悠回来啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 还有mvo
<happyaron> freeflying: 各种挂啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 听说mvo已经回去了啊
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 编译内核时如果不知道某个硬件设备该选哪些选项时该怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457872 编译内核时如果不知道某个硬件设备该选哪些选项时该怎么办? 比如mt6225(也就是一个渣手机),虽然通过dmesg看到了型号,但网上就是搜不到. 目前想到一个笨方法就是编译一
<yunfan> imtxc_unhappy: 那可以不实名的卡 月租多少
<freeflying> happyaron: 提起mvo就想起dpkg的先天脑残，包自身不能校验
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan: 18
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan: 现在没有5块钱的了
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<tracyone> fcitx现在很好用了啊，还有云联想～一直用google拼音
<tracyone> 搜狗输入法又不能登录体现不了优势～
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 话说有空了把那个插件的bug修好啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 才没空呢  你去戳戳作者去吧
<cherrot> tracyone: google 也支持云联想？
<tracyone> 是啊～反正我输入的时候，第二个选项通常就是联网滴
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: ..
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 五个眼镜都错的？
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 那bug是咱加了那句之后才有的bug，人作者必然不管啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 一个是错的
<imtxc_unhappy> ..
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我都说了 那句是插件本来就支持的  LeaderF命令后面支持加一个路径
<yunfan> imtxc_unhappy好黑
<onlylove> yunfan: 不但5块的没了，还诱骗老用户升级18块的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 填表以后要多久就把卡寄来了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 差不多 我的杭州移动的 他们就引诱我升级成28块的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没升级，不犯傻
<onlylove> yunfan: 本来电话不多，一个月不超过10块
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> yunfan: 杭州什么时候最好玩啊
<palomino|working> 好省
<onlylove> palomino|working: 羡慕吧，不超过10块的话费，待机两周的android
<tracyone> http://imagebin.org/305671
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 待机2周如何做到的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 电话少，不玩
<happyaron> tracyone: 搜狗输入法有皮肤支持^
<palomino|working> 不碰它2-3天也没电了...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要玩神机也挡不住
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我不碰它，原装系统，两周
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求视频聊天软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457877 想彻底弃用windows，就是找不着能视频聊天的软件，不能没有啊，就靠她和媳妇联络了 统计信息: 发表于 由 gretei — 2014-04-15 16:13
<palomino|working> 囧
<palomino|working> 这不科学啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: android有节电设置
<onlylove> palomino|working: 再就是信号有一定关系，信号不好费电
<onlylove> palomino|working: 因为要找基站
<palomino|working> 这倒是
<palomino|working> 信号不好电飕飕的掉
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马联通用户？太掉身价了，皈依我大移动吧
<palomino|working> 双机，联通+移动
<tracyone> cherrot: sudo apt-get install fcitx-module-cloudpinyin只要安装了这个就能使用云输入了，看这截图，在configure中设置使用云输入的输入法http://imagebin.org/305671
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你还是用双卡吧
<cherrot> tracyone: thx :)  懂了~
<palomino|working> 双卡的问题在于手机没电了就双双没用了...
<palomino|working> 我的Grand S II啊...还不给我发货
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道 我没玩过
<yunfan> 上大学都没怎么去过西湖
<yunfan> 反而是实习的时候 我哥哥过来跟他们去了一次
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有个问题，就是废除密钥怎么做啊，从authorizedkeys里面移除？
<onlylove> yunfan: 重新生成好说，ssh-key-gen
<freeflying> onlylove: 文档里有
<onlylove> freeflying: man ssh？
<Destine> onlylove, revoke
<adam8157> onlylove: 从authorizedkeys里删掉就好了
<adam8157> Destine: ssh的, 不是pgp, 没revoke这事儿吧
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，没注意是啥的。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 扔了个包进ppa，但是啥反应也木有啊，连封确认邮件都没有。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 大约两周？
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan: 没办法啊
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan: 这个倒不是路边贩黑
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan: 移动的定价就是这样
<happyaron> gfrog: 那就是没传对.
<imtxc_unhappy> yunfan: 路边摊位只是免费帮你实名而已，这家没4没7的号码居然才跟我要30, 良心啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 传对了会有一封通知邮件
<happyaron> 哎怎么越弄bug越多...
<gfrog> happyaron: 提示说upload successful了啊。 再传就不行了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 提示说upload successful了啊。 再传就提示已经有了这个包了
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊, 提高版本号
<gfrog> happyaron: 我了个去。好吧
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 那表太大了，不是和日常戴吧？
<gfrog> happyaron: source.changes需要改么？ 还是只改control？
<gfrog> happyaron: 我dput的时候加了-u
<gfrog> happyaron: 我dput的时候加了-u跳过签名检查，会是这个原因么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 问猴总
<happyaron> gfrog: 叔儿当年教的我
<happyaron> gfrog: 比我教得号
<happyaron> 比我教得好
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 你先在网上查查进度就知道了啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你让我去那里找xp
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 招行那破插件在我自己本子上的7死活装不上，
<zenNamaste> \q: 有没有工具, 能够生成c里面复杂结构体的拓扑?
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: activeX啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: https真的不够么
<zenNamaste> \q: 太饶了, 脑子转不过来
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 神马
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 有没有工具, 能够生成c里面复杂结构体的拓扑?
<happyaron> 不知道
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 脑子不够用了...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我脑子现在也不够用
<zenNamaste> happyaron: sougou?
<adam8157> sogou
<happyaron> 嗯.
<adam8157> some one's resume is under reviewing now
<freeflying> gfrog: 不会没有邮件的啊
<tracyone> \j #vim-cn
<yunfan> onlylove: 工具是有 我上次看到过 不过发现他也是bash实现的 帮你从authorized_keys里删除而已 大坑爹
<tracyone> 复杂结构的拓扑？
<tracyone> 是者什么？你用source insight可以看到么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是说，自己删掉就是了……
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 620可以日常带
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 220跟620外观基本差不多
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不过sunnto的更骚包
<freeflying> im
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 220算了
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 怎么
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 难道是因为我没改source.changes里的邮件地址，发给本来的maintainer去了？
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 太渣？
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不需要修改那文件啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿教教 gfrog 吧...当年你教我教得好
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道了，反正各种不成功。
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有那个ssh-copy-id 好像也是shell实现的 还不如我自己写个alias好 额
<happyaron> gfrog: 不需要手工改changes文件得
<happyaron> gfrog: debuild 会自己生成新得.
<yunfan> adam8157: 1404正式版是哪天出来？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，那个啊，蛮省力的，不然自己还要scp下
<yunfan> 我现在每天在win上很挫
<adam8157> yunfan: 后头 or 大后天
<gfrog> happyaron: 咦，是说我要在本地先debuild一次么？
<happyaron> gfrog: debuild -S
<yunfan> onlylove: 不用啊  cat ~/.ssh/user.pub | ssh user@host "cat - >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys " 这不就行了么
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你们有对apu 6xxx系列测试过没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……我笨了……
<yunfan> 我看来还要在家混一段时间  我家里想叫我去考驾照
<yunfan> 天天忍这个win 真是忍够了
<onlylove> yunfan: 有了驾照之后就考虑买车，结婚balabala……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倒没太大不习惯，坏到家vbox里面装个用
<yunfan> 不知道能不能上steam的平台   最近在玩一个游戏 planet explorer 也是沙盒的 很好玩
<gfrog> happyaron: 本地执行debuild -S？
 * gfrog 我擦，我还是找个step by step文档吧。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我喜欢本地化 或者远程化 不喜欢虚拟化
<yunfan> 不过我又喜欢看bytecode vm 真是矛盾
<palomino|working> 远程虚拟本地
<adam8157> gfrog: maint-guide.en.pdf
<freeflying> happyaron: 好汉不提当年勇啊，现在都是你们年轻人的天下了
<gfrog> adam8157: 2分钟之内能学会么？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你踩到了我的尾巴
<adam8157> gfrog: 看IQ
 * palomino|working momo yunfan 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我反正是每次用每次看...
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 难不成这次我也掉进顺丰的坑了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 说不准
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 被催
<imtxc_unhappy> 悲催。。
<huntxu> imtxc_unhappy: 你干嘛了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 广州欢迎你
<yunfan> u1收费要是一个月10块 备份各种系统设置就好了
<yunfan> 我看android那个机制就很方便 现在只要刷机以后登陆google账户 然后就把应用什么同步回来了
<yunfan> 要是连data也同步回来就更妙了
<palomino|working> 但是我的手机刷机之后从来没同步过应用.. yunfan
<palomino|working> 每次都得重装一大坨
<yunfan> palomino|working: 有设置的
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实还没rpm得负责，rpm里的宏太多了，dpkg里没啥
<adam8157> palomino|working: 让你不用 google play
<palomino|working> 用啊 adam8157
<palomino|working> 都从google play装的
<palomino|working> 设置在哪里? yunfan
<adam8157> rpm简直赛高
<freeflying> gfrog: debian里只是对license要求更严格
<freeflying> adam8157: 赛高啥意思啊
<palomino|working> 最高 freeflying
<adam8157> freeflying: 最厉害
<freeflying> soga
<yunfan> palomino|working: 低版本会有单独个app叫google设置还是什么 高版本的系统集成在系统设置里 在账户下 有各种账户 你选自己的google账户 点进去 会有同步设置选项
<yunfan> palomino|working: 或者你走win平台弄个任意手机管理软件给备份下
<gfrog> freeflying: C社编译系统麻烦爆了，
<gfrog> freeflying: 以前在RH，源码包拿过来直接扔进koji就编了
<palomino|working> google accounts的设置里面只有search location google+ ads... yunfan
<yunfan> 如果没有win平台 在lin下 弄个adb pull 吧/system/apps 给全弄出来也不是大问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 源码包 == SRPM
<freeflying> gfrog: pbuild/sbuild这些真心要比帽帽的好使
<yunfan> google的同步现在太小儿科了
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是有人给你搞好了srpm...
<freeflying> lol
<yunfan> 明明app有自己专属的data区 却不帮你同步
<adam8157> debian/rules比写srpm稍微简单些
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在拿到orgin.tar.gz debian.tar.gz .dsc 三个文件，还tmd的不能用。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 我就是想重编译一次，尼玛给我那么多步骤干毛线
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你什么版本？ 我这个明明有 同步应用数据 这个选项
<adam8157> 我不懂啊...
<palomino|working> 4.4.2 yunfan
<palomino|working> nexus 5，原生rom yunfan
<adam8157> palomino|working: 送我吧
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<yunfan> palomino|working: 怪 那你自己用adb复制好了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你丫回去了?
<yunfan> palomino|working: 啊蛋是土豪 不如施舍我这穷人
<huntxu> zenNamaste: yep
<yunfan> palomino|working: 像你这样的大老板就不该用nexus 这种难用货 应该买个金立镶钻手机用起来
<adam8157> palomino|working: 嗟, 给我
 * yunfan 再雇个秘书 专门贴身捧着手机 24小时待命
<zenNamaste> huntxu: remote还是在广州找了个活儿?
<freeflying> gfrog: pbuilder你知道吗
<palomino|working> = = yunfan
<freeflying> gfrog: apt-get source blah
<yunfan> 还可以背个超大续航电池和便携式发电机
<palomino|working> 买了个钛备份pro yunfan
<palomino|working> 但是吧，上回升级n10的时候
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是嘛儿？
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 目前是remote
<freeflying> gfrog: pbuilder-dist precise create
<palomino|working> 备份被刷机时一起刷没了。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 土豪办事应该用人解决问题 而不是钱解决问题 后者太俗了
<freeflying> gfrog: pbuilder-dist precise build blah.dsc
<freeflying> gfrog: 三步就搞定啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说本地编译？
<freeflying> gfrog: 对啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不敢用，我本地是trusty，又没空间做chroot
<freeflying> gfrog: 作为C社员工，机器上常备pbuilder啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • could not write bytes. Broken pipe http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457880 安装的是12.04，一直用的好好的，上周抽风，想解决chrome导致的死机问题，结果升级了下内核，从3.2.0-60 升级到3.5.0-48 升级一切顺利，助长了骄傲情绪，越发抽风，用tweak清楚系统垃圾，在清理旧核过程
<^k^>  ─> 中，我停止了清理工作，然后重启ubuntu。 至此抽风结束，启动不起来了，出现如下提示：could not write bytes. Broken pipe 着急用机器，万般无 …
<freeflying> gfrog: pbuilder，不用chroot，不过你也可以chroot
 * adam8157 哎 被迫搞了个pbuilder搞dkms, 类似chroot
<freeflying> gfrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<^k^> ⇪ t: PbuilderHowto - Ubuntu Wiki
<freeflying> adam8157: 为啥叫被迫
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在没时间学。我还是找人帮忙吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 先记下来这坨玩意
<freeflying> gfrog: 找 happyaron
<gfrog> freeflying: 他是UE，有些group看不到啊，叔儿。
<freeflying> gfrog: 2个月前我就帮你搞了 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我呼叫组内支援去了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们组貌似没几个会搞的 lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04启动紫屏死机，求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457882 安装的是双系统，win7和桌面版的ubuntu12.04，之前用了几个月一直好好的，今天启动的时候就一直是紫屏，也没有任何提示，alt+ctrl+f1也没有任何反应。求助应该怎么办呢？我里面有好多重要资料和许
<^k^>  ─> 多已完成配置，不想重装系统。恢复模式也不知道怎么用，求大神指导TQT 统计信息: 发表于 由 hulull — 2014-04-15 17:09
<gfrog> freeflying: 管他呢，问题扔出去了，等个高的来解决。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 突然有种信用卡到手就赶紧换工作的想法
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 目前只是希望现在的老大赶紧的把我release掉
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 作啊
<adam8157> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 两位壕咱啥时候搓个饭呗。
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 周内吧，搞不好我周末就撤退南方
<onlylove> adam8157: 我没办法，被那个疯女人整的真心受不了了，本以为前几天折腾我半年的活完事了，让我去看存储，结果今天丫又把这事情拽出来了 cc imtxc_unhappy
<gfrog> freeflying: 过几天就热了，叔儿乃不避暑山庄避个暑啥的再撤嘛？
<onlylove> adam8157: 而且还霸占我平时工作用的虚拟windows，让我去另外找个
<gfrog> billyway: ping
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<onlylove> adam8157: 最主要的是，vc坏了，不能克隆虚拟机，然后我的集群又是个192的私有网，
<freeflying> gfrog: 屌丝还避暑？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大乃肯定得避暑嘛， lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 该避暑就避暑，不然热死就不好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 五楼吃包子吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 五楼的卡已然消掉了
<freeflying> adam8157: 找好下家了啊都？
<adam8157> freeflying: 改吃大食代了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那地方脏的要命的，你们竟然去那……
<adam8157> 家走
<gfrog> adam8157: 这么早？
<gfrog> adam8157: 老板不在果然爽啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 你老板也不在啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们靠自觉之类的
<palomino|working> adam对你们的"自觉"表示"呵呵"... gfrog
<freeflying> palomino|working: flash这二货在mac上也很垃圾啊
<onlylove> freeflying: flash是windows only的，侯总咋不觉悟呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 你以为jobs为啥要推html5
<onlylove> freeflying: 因为flash在osX上的表现实在渣
<freeflying> onlylove: 真心渣
<onlylove> freeflying: 我是jobs我也建议不用flash
<onlylove> 明天又要开始做excel表格了，不开心……
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 优良的系统,但缺乏深度的易用化游戏娱乐经营 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457883 我从10年前就原生安装使用过LINUX, 远说不上普通人一听就摇头的难度, . 但是,安装好了,使用也没问题,可以上网,可以处理文件,可以播发影视,甚至还安装过杀软,稳定性很好,几乎办公所需要的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 话说最近的l5e呢，丫论坛通过么有
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不知道，还在忙吧……
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 这孩子也怪可怜的，被抽到盲审
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 这要是遇上个故意挑刺的，麻烦了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy:  我又要苦逼的找log文件……真心折腾，这感觉就像，半个月以前，和你说，这bug不用管了，然后你做别的去了，然后今天和你说，那bug怎么还没修好
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<freeflying> DEAR WIKIPEDIA READERS: To protect our independence, we'll never run ads. We take no government funds. We survive on donations averaging about ¥1500. Now is the time we ask. If everyone reading this right now gave ¥1000, our fundraiser would be done within an hour. We're a small non-profit with costs of a top 5 website: servers, staff and programs. Wikipedia is something special. It is like a library or a public park where we can
<freeflying> all go to think and learn. If Wikipedia is useful to you, take one minute to keep it online and ad-free another year. Thank you.
<onlylove> freeflying: 吉米又在要钱？
<freeflying> onlylove: 是啊，而且起步是1k软妹币
<palomino|working> 诶?
<palomino|working> 为啥要的是¥而不是$
<onlylove> palomino|working: 地区？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 1000USD的话不是小数目
<palomino|working> 我意思是为啥不是要比如150$而是1000￥...
<palomino|working> 在哪里看到的? freeflying
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你去维基首页就好
<freeflying> palomino|working: 随便开个网页就又了啊
<palomino|working> 首页没有啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 每次吉米都在要钱
<onlylove> www.wikipedia.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Wikipedia (@ wikipedia.org *FROM* wikipedia.com)
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我记得你今天还是明天不用加班了？
<palomino|working> 没有
<onlylove> 是唉没有呢
<onlylove> 我也不知道为什么，以前经常有
<onlylove> palomino|working: 多刷几次看看？
<palomino|working> 刷不出。。
<onlylove> 不管啦，下班先，明天又是16张sheet4个表格
<onlylove> 唉……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求教如何不被人拖着干活
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 我也想知道
<onlylove> 中学找对象吧，说你早恋。高中找女朋友吧，说大学到不了一起，找啥女朋友。大学找对象吧，人家都说，没工作找啥女朋友.工作了，没房找啥女朋友。有房有车，功成名就了，当上京东ceo了，老男人，臭不要脸的，还泡奶茶妹妹。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，ppa编package的时候肿么让它把dbgsym一起编了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似在 debian/control里要加上还是 debian/rules里
<freeflying> gfrog: 具体你问问 happyaron
<gfrog> freeflying: 果然还得多写几句啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 比较dirty的方式就是链接是不要strip掉， 直接在debian/rules里改
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是我发现ppa里的control/rules和ubuntu repo里的control/rules完全一样，但是一个木有dbgsym，一个就能在ddeb.ubuntu.com找到，这是肿么个情况…… cc happyaron
<freeflying> ubuntu archive有另外一套去产生 dbgsym的
<happyaron> gfrog: dbgsym那个是ubuntu自己搞的
<gfrog> happyaron: 这样……
<huntxu> gfrog: 打包党你好
<gfrog> happyaron: 那直接改control，让丫不要strip就好了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 妈蛋啊，搞一天了，要吐血
<happyaron> gfrog: 你生成个dbg就得了呗.
<happyaron> gfrog: dh_strip --dbg-package=PACKAGE-dbg
<gfrog> happyaron: 不会写……
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 果然有
<gfrog> happyaron: 这是神马？
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃这个dd应该呼吁下不包dbg得包都不给上传
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> gfrog: debian/rules里加上那行
<happyaron> gfrog: override_dh_strip:
<happyaron> gfrog: dh_strip --dbg-package=PACKAGE-dbg
<happyaron> 然后在control里,把PACKAGE-dbg加上
<happyaron> freeflying: 不如把我社生成dbgsym那套拿去.
<happyaron> freeflying: 更彻底
<gfrog> happyaron: 懂了
<happyaron> ok
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是现在还是传不上去包，这是为神马？
<gfrog> happyaron: 难道要在神马地方把自己的ppa id写上？
<freeflying> happyaron: debian发布时又不 rebuild的
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮经常来了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你拿那套过去有毛用
<gfrog> happyaron: 我都开始怀疑人生了，乃今天用过ppa编包儿嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 要用你的gpg 签名的
<freeflying> gfrog: 你的key还要加到lp上
<gfrog> freeflying: 这些都完成了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我估计我找到原因了，没改源码包的内容……
<freeflying> :)
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian安装comodo无法完成初始化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457884 诊断截图 http://f.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/wh%3D600%2C800/sign=2cb035f54dc2d562f25dd8ebd721bcd7/7acb0a46f21fbe09feeb588169600c338644adea.jpg ，应该输入什么命令，本人小白一个 统计信息: 发表于 由 Le0 — 2014-04-15 18:42
<happyaron> gfrog: about 50 packages?
<happyaron> I think
<happyaron> gfrog: when you see "build private source" at launchpad.net/builders, that's probably me.
<happyaron> 额，刚才输入法挂了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 喜闻乐见
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥喜闻乐见
<gfrog> happyaron: < happyaron> 额，刚才输入法挂了。
 * palomino|working 喜
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦，是我自己折腾挂的
 * jiero 没折腾挂输入法，失败啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 能教我如何将横排 fcitx 的序号改到候选项目后面吗？
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 我擦，搞定了，原来是我gpg user id有问题
<gfrog> happyaron: gpg一直找不到gpg私钥
<jiero>  走了
<billyway> gfrog, pong ?
<gfrog> billyway: virt-manger连用了spice的guest，还需要啥额外的包儿嘛？
<billyway> virt-viewer
<billyway> gfrog, 应该会自动依赖吧， Fedora/RHEL
<gfrog> billyway: 这不是个单独的程序嘛？ 没法在virt-manager里直接看spice？
<billyway> gfrog, 直接就能。
<billyway> 打开就行，
<billyway> gfrog, 貌似它会调 virt-viewer的库
<gfrog> billyway: 额，那就奇怪了…… 我装了virt-viewer，但是virt-manager还是打不开spice的vm。
<gfrog> billyway: 明天再倒腾吧……
<billyway> gfrog, what error ?
<billyway> 是不是库的cfg没更新啊，
<billyway> ldconfig
<gfrog> billyway: no module named SpiceClientGtk
<billyway> gfrog, 把所有 spice相关的包搜一下？ 已经安装的。
<billyway> rpm -qa | grep -i spice 在 ubuntu上用deb, 相关的命令是啥来着 ？
<billyway> gfrog,  in rhel6 -> spice-gtk-python-0.20-11.el6.x86_64
<billyway> gfrog,  and -> spice-gtk-0.20-11.el6.x86_64
<gfrog> billyway: 额，这几个好像我也装了。我看下。
<billyway> gfrog,  rpm -qR virt-viewer shows ->  spice-gtk-python , you can have a search for deb.
<gfrog> billyway: 果然少了 python-spice-client-gtk
<gfrog> billyway: 装上试试去
<gfrog> billyway: 好了，哈哈。乃果然是专家
<gfrog> bi
<billyway> gfrog, 砖家
<gfrog> billyway: 不过我得再次鄙视Ubuntu这个渣依赖了，擦
<billyway> gfrog, 果断是bug啊。
<billyway> 丫不给自动装上。
<gfrog> billyway: 但是好像virt-manager没法redirect usb device，还是得virt-viewer
<billyway> gfrog,  库的依赖，是灰常重要的。
<gfrog> billyway: 恩，是bug。明天报bug去
<billyway> gfrog, 可以的吧。
<gfrog> billyway: 没菜单
<billyway> gfrog, 需要在 overview里搞
<billyway> 硬件列表里。
<billyway> 增加新硬件。
<billyway> 选 usb redirection
<gfrog> billyway: 家了redirection 设备，但是redirect哪个，还是要个地方选啊
<billyway> gfrog, sorry, should be -> Redirected USB
<billyway> gfrog, 擦，那就没办法了。
<billyway> 我只用过 redir usb一次。
<billyway> 还是在远程用网银的时候。
<gfrog> billyway: redirection很多bug，U盘扔进guest里，host的dmesg里一坨坨的warning
<billyway> gfrog, USB从来就没有不渣过。
<gfrog> happyaron: ppa build的时候少了依赖包肿么办啊 T_T
<gfrog> E: Unable to locate package libseccomp-dev
<gfrog> apt-get failed.
<gfrog> happyaron: 目测这货在precise里木有
<gfrog> billyway: lol
<jusss> don't you want me baby
<freeflying> gfrog: 不会没有这货的，不然appamor咋整
<gfrog> freeflying: 真没有 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164424229/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.qemu_1.5.0%2Bdfsg-3ubuntu5.3~cloud0_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164424229/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.qemu_1.5.0%2Bdfsg-3ubuntu5.3 -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> freeflying: 看这个log，丫用了ppa的包
<tcstory> ubuntu 默认终端的屎紫色的16进制代码是啥？我想把我的xfce终端也弄成那样
<jusss> tcstory: 打开可以看
<jusss> tcstory: 在首选项里可以看到当前颜色scheme
<tcstory> jusss: 我现在已经没有ubuntu 了
<tcstory> jusss: 我用的是archlinux
<happyaron> gfrog: 先把那货包到ppa里
<iGoogle> #300A24 tcstory
<tcstory> iGoogle: 谢谢，我试试
<tcstory> iGoogle: 行了，果然还是ubuntu 的紫色最正宗
<jusss> 我早已换成了白底黑字
<jusss> 还是白色不会引人注目
<tcstory> jusss: 这样的话感觉白字有点刺眼
<tcstory> 错了
<tcstory> jusss: 白底有点刺眼
<jusss> tcstory: 调亮度呀
<jusss> 经常在win下玩，不都是白底吗
<jusss> 无论是浏览器的背景还是什么的
<jusss> Notepad之类的
<iGoogle> jusss: 你这说话，没颜色概念嘛。
<jusss> iGoogle: 那总不能调成黑底绿字吧
<jusss> 搞的很复古
<jusss> 搞的复古点提升b格？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近咋样
<jusss> gebjgd: 他都n年没说过话了
<gebjgd> jusss: 估计给德国富婆当二爷了
<gebjgd> jusss: 天天太累
<gebjgd> jusss: 除了吃就是射
<jusss> gebjgd: 不是阿三吗？
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你还不直到德国？搞基的发源地。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你又知道
<gebjgd> jusss: 不是
<gebjgd> jusss: 上哪儿找阿三去
<jusss> gebjgd: iGoogle, 问个深奥的问题，阿三是白种人还是黄种人呀
<gebjgd> jusss: 白种人都分好几种
<gebjgd> jusss: 晒黑的白种人是什么种人？
<jusss> gebjgd: 黑人
<iGoogle> 白种
<jusss> iGoogle: 阿三不是在亚洲吗
<jusss> 我小学地理学错了？
<gebjgd> jusss: 俄罗斯是在什么洲？
<iGoogle> 自认白种
<jusss> gebjgd: 欧亚
<iGoogle> 其实是杂种
<iGoogle> 被罗马，波斯，英国等都洗劫过的，杂种。
<gebjgd> 越杂越好
<gebjgd> 越纯越傻
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 嗯。你也准备这样，是吧。
<gebjgd> 越不开化
<iGoogle> 杂种有3/4的机会进化
<iGoogle> 1/4机会退化
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 懂得真多
<iGoogle> 初中就学过，你辍学了？ lol
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩
<iGoogle> nnnd。。。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 破乐乐，看twitter
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin 2014 Alpha –准备进入全新的深度世界 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457885 注意事项 1：Alpha版本仍然是初期版本，仍不完善，仅供体验。 目前发布的Deepin 2014为Alpha版本，仅提供给熟练的Linux社区用户进行测试。Alpha版本尚有很多已知问题和尚未完善的各项功能，不
<Feng__> feng
<Feng__> feng在吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 中文大写数字如何转换成阿拉伯数字？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457887 使用shell如何实现这样的功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-04-15 21:14
<gad-zllang> 有用14.04的？
<gad-zllang> 今天更新后没声音了。
<Feng__> 暂时没有更新
<Feng__> Twitter登不上
<Feng__> 有没有好用的翻墙软件
<gad-zllang> freenode好像都连不上了。
<gad-zllang> goagent怎么样？
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 那你现在在哪。。。
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 。你在这
<gebjgd> 还有2天嫩
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 你这个id不熟。谁
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 额，还7.10的时候那个群里
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 好多年前。。。
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 蛋蛋，记得吧。
<huntxu> 现在都14.04了。。。
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 那记得，你不是结婚了嘛
<gad-zllang> 唉，时光啦。
<huntxu> chattan 我记得，这个id不认识而已 gad-zllang
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 我不是蛋蛋。。。。 我说群主是蛋蛋
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 哦
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 那以前叫啥。。
<gad-zllang> huntxu: 当年那个没JJ，叫啥来着...
<gad-zllang> 以前，好像也叫这名吧，忘记了.
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 似乎有点印象的样子，不知道了 =.=
<huntxu> gad-zllang: 没常见你在这啊
<gad-zllang> huntxu: N年不来irc了。
<Roman__> hello?
<Roman__> 这个点钟就没人了？
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 没办法跑步了
<Roman__> 跑步？ 这都什么点钟了啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 天要胖死我，没办法了
<imtxc_unhappy> 两年里面，第二次下定决心出去跑两圈，第二次被告知：今晚操场不开门
<ioio> 多少斤？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • tar.gz怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457889 这是我知道的安装方式： tar.gz（bz或bz2等） 一、安装 1、打开一个SHELL，即终端 2、用cd 命令进入源代码压缩包所在的目录 3、根据压缩包类型解压缩文件(*代表压缩包名称) tar -zxvf ****.tar.gztar -jxvf ****.tar.bz(或bz2) 4、用
<freeflying> gfrog: 抽丫去
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 咋了
<chenxiongfei> ALL：有招聘linux运维，base北京吗
<Roman__> 我在长沙 长沙啦啦啦啦
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 操场又关门。。。。
<chenxiongfei> Roman__: 在长沙做啥/
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 去河边啊，公园啊跑
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我新鞋子新T新裤子新心率表。。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 买了220?
<freeflying> 这么快到货啊
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 恩
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 啧啧
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: ... 伤心了又
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 有啥好伤心的啊，我也一周跑不了2次现在
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 跑步什么？
<freeflying> 天气太差了，没法跑
<Roman__> chenxiongfei: linux运维
<jiero>  不跑步。
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 你是早上跑么
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 去健身
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 大多数下午跑
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: GPS 速度也没传说中那么快啊
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 不说是220跟620是新的gps模块么
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 你都买了220, 还不去connect上加我啊
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 冷启动肯定慢啊
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我怕你看到我的数据啊。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 火狐能否变换ip地址访问指定网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457890 说来话长，皆因昨天冲了一年的qq黄钻，然后抽红米note的F码，结果没中。 在损失120元之后，心情压抑，跑到小米论坛指责麻花疼，雷不斯聚众赌博，敛财上亿。 然后，你懂的。手机用任何账号都
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: connect 上的数据能不能不公开
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 我去年第一次决定出去跑，跑了800米不到就受不了了
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我还不熟悉这个表的功能，connect 上有没有别人分享的科学的训练数据
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 在网站上设，然后推送到手机上去
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我以为有别人做好的比较科学的训练数据，然后我导过来就好了呢
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 不能去啊
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 他网站上有一些
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: 那里面人太多，我这个身材还好老实的偷偷跑
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 这方面最好的是micoach
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 在家里运动啊。我在家里的空气净化器前运动。。
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: adidas的
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 我好像看起来可高可矮，可老可幼。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 好吧，表还不错，不过确实不适合日常带
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 着装这么重要呢。。。这两天才被黑出来。。。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy: 竟然有人说我穿上西服像30了 - 穿运动服像 大学生。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero_unfit: 那说明你还年轻
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: .... connect 居然i依赖 window media player 11....
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不会啊，我linux/mac下都可以用
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 你有wifi..
<Roman__> 诶 那个gps表？ 多少钱的啊
<jiero_unfit> imtxc_unhappy:  你比我还年轻。
<jiero_unfit> imtxc_unhappy: 小子。。。
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: garmin connect 啊
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 别用, 下garmin connect express
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 那我也得连到linux上不是？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 快报 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS正式版在4月17日发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457893 新闻快报：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS正式版即将发布，发布中文代号可靠的塔尔羊(Trusty Tahr)。 正常情况下4月17日晚即可从官方下载到Ubuntu 14.04版本，硬件要求与现在最新正式版Ubuntu 13.10基本一样。 ps:虽然可
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 直接用数据线就行？
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: win/mac程序
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 没linux得
<jiero_unfit> imtxc_unhappy:  啊。哈皮不？
 * jiero_unfit 下了
<maplebeats> 下班回家
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 我刚刚看了一下 2k的码表 唔 真是不错
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 王文伯：红旗Linux倒地令人痛心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457894 来源：人民网-环球时报 今年2月，媒体报道了中科红旗倒闭的消息，宣告国產操作系统旗舰“红旗linux”失败。对我国信息技术领域来说，这就好比“两弹一星”的研制突然流產。然而，如此危及国家
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ozon OS 将会是一款最漂亮的Linux发行版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457896 来源:IMCN 作者:未知 　　 Ozon OS将会由Nitrux和Numix合作打造一款漂亮的Linux发行版本，开发者将参与负责为Linux制作图标和主题，nitrux团队也有自己的Linux发布版本称之为：nitrux OS。 两个团队之间的
<^k^>  ─> 合作已经进行了相当长的一段时间，即将推出的这款操作系统。现在我们看看Ozon OS惊艳的一面。 1P63LT1-0.jpg 本文采用CC协议发布，转载请 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox虚拟XP黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457897 ubuntu12.04下安装的VirtualBox虚拟了XP，之前一直好用的，今天进到XP的滚动条后就黑屏了。各位大侠有什么解决办法吗？ 1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 sototo — 2014-04-15 22:39
<jiero_unfit> 现在什么货币基金放着比较好？
<tcstory> linux可用的归档管理器有哪些啊
 * imtxc_unhappy 睡觉
<October21> tcstory: 你在折腾什么？
<tcstory> October21: 刚刚安装archlinux
<tcstory> October21: 还没配置好
<tcstory> 完了，
<tcstory> ubuntu终端的那个屎黄色代码被我忘记了，谁能再给我一个
<October21> tcstory: archwiki很丰富的，你为什么不看看呢？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Edward Snowden用于躲避NSA窥视的匿名操作系统Tails http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457898 《连线》披露了Edward Snowden用于躲避NSA窥视的匿名操作系统Tails。Tails是一个Live操作系统，能安装在光盘、U盘和SD卡上，可以随身携带，需要时直接从光盘、U盘或SD卡启动上网冲浪。它是
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 请问找不到gnome-session-properties是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457899 gnome-session 包已经安装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 judai — 2014-04-15 22:57
<tcstory> October21: 但是我没有找到
<October21> arch wiki上有怎么搭配软件的
<Roman__> 哎呀 我的一台老掉牙服务器 安装golang环境 然后··· go运行部起来
<Roman__> 真是太悲剧了
<Roman__> 我运行go version 然后提示 SIGILL: illegal instruction错误
<gebjgd> October21: 还在东莞？
<October21> gebjgd: 没啊
<October21> gebjgd: 我现在在清远实习
<gebjgd> October21: 广东？
<October21> 嗯
<gebjgd> October21: 荔枝？ 杨梅？龙眼？
<October21> 这边的水果不便宜……
<gebjgd> October21: 小姐也不便宜阿
<October21> 可以吃到倒是
<gebjgd> qinglingquan: 轻灵犬
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 晚上好:)
<October21> 这里不是东莞啊
<October21> 山沟沟……
<October21> 陶瓷厂能有多繁华
<gebjgd> October21: 小姐到处都是
<sidgwick> 问一个问题, 0 6-12/3 * 12 * /usr/bin/backup  这个cron任务表示什么?
<sidgwick> 12个月里面, 每天6-12时每隔3小时执行backup任务, 是这样么?
<knownbad> 桌面环境下没这个，可能安装了服务器软件例如cpanel.
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-16
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • KeeperRL - 添好玩的了 IndieGoGo 筹资 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457958 肯定比 Dwarf Fortress 简单多了，同时受到前者和 Dungeon Keeper 影响 - 后者影响看名字就猜到。 GPL v2。意味着即使作者跑了，应该还有人维护 现在开启 IndieGoGo 筹资活动 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/
<^k^>  ─> keeperrl-v1-0 画面Tiled <a class="highslide" href="https://images.indiegogo.com/file_attachments/497581/files/20140409213522-keeper_main1.png" &
<wsm> hi
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  08:54
<wsm> 早上好
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何设置libreoffice的默认格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457963 每次使用libreoffice打印办公文稿，都有重新进行一连串的重新设置：增加左右边距，字体改为四号宋体，行间距设为1.5倍，段间距设为0.5倍。很麻烦！ 能不能把这些设置固定下来？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-04-16 9:00
<onlylove>  花果山发生坍塌。悟空问：死了多少猴子？唐僧：26个洞穴被淹。悟空问：到底死了多少猴子？唐僧：只有 5000颗桃树被淹。悟空：到底死了多少猴子啊？唐僧：已将活的猴子安全转移了。悟空急了：你说清楚，到底死了多少猴子？唐僧忙拭眼泪：16位领导正迅速成立救灾小组赶赴灾区救援。悟空:……再不说一棒子敲死你
<jiero> onlylove: lovelove
<eexpress> 有谁知道什么包里面有 core_cm3.h 吗
<jiero> eexpress:  去 ubuntu 问哈。
<jiero> eexpress:  #ubuntu
<jiero> eexpress:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/ 有啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search
 * jiero 踹踹 eexpress 快去
<onlylove> 青年问禅师如何能快速致富。禅师：“只要你找齐传说中的七颗珠子就可以了。” 　　青年恍然大悟说：“是不是七龙珠？” 　　禅师摇摇头：“不，是双色球…”
<liuxu> !sm 小傻逼%smbot
<liuxu> !sm 小傻逼
<liuxu> !sm !sm
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚做了个很怪异的梦，梦到大三毕业重新被送到了高中，梦醒后吓死我了
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥，高中有妹子
<jusss> 每次做到从新回高中上学的梦，醒来后都感觉好害怕
<jusss> onlylove: 高中不光有；妹子还有高考呀
<onlylove> jusss: 高考而已，怕甚！
<jusss> onlylove: 怕考砸了，又2b了
<onlylove> jusss: 考砸了就考砸了，在当地找个村姑娶了过下半辈子
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39146
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Lucas Nussbaum再次当选为Debian项目领导人
<jusss> onlylove: debbie和ian离婚了？
<onlylove> jusss: 旧闻
<jusss> onlylove: ian现在不在debian了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不关心，只要这个project活着就行
<imtxc_unhappy> 早啊 onlylove eexpress jiero cherrot freeflying
 * imtxc_unhappy 放个 AOE
 * jiero 咩咩 imtxc_unhappy 
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你过了一晚上还unhappy，你这debuff啥时候没
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 乱放aoe小心OT
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 昨天有更unhappy 的事儿啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: sim卡烧了？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 沐浴
<imtxc_unhappy> 木有
<eexpress> jiero: 说啥了。h文件。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 有我郁闷么，我要找半个月以前的旧数据，我都不知道哪个是哪个
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 更扯的是，还要用这些东西画excel
<jusss> onlylove: vlc竟然放不了qmv
<onlylove> jusss: 放不了放不了吧，那是啥格式
<jusss> onlylove: 我也不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 你TMD不知道你就要vlc放啊？
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道那是不是国产私有变态格式
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/06/08/Cg-4WVJWIIqITzJyAAGiczKnJ_gAAMZGQD_ydYAAaKL657.jpg 我又相信爱情了 爱情是伟大的 女汉子是厉害的
<freeflying> onlylove: 用过nagios没
<onlylove> freeflying: 装过……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 按经验，beta2和RC一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457964 估计没什么改变，下个先，速度还快 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2014-04-16 10:24
<jiero> eexpress:   	坏阿姨 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=core_cm3.h+&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- core_cm3.h
<onlylove> freeflying: 就是装上nagios然后装一堆插件，然后就能看网络图了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 靠，有一组数据貌似是没做过的实验，咋办，现在补上？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 疯了……
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 完全凭记忆去搞那散落在各地的机器……
<yaguang> freeflying, ping
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 也需要配置好呀
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你见过没配置能直接拿来用的么
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<huntxu> happyaron: 有开源的字体带粗体和斜体的嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: ^ 见过不？
<gfrog> huntxu: wqy不带？
<gfrog> huntxu: 字体问题问adam
<huntxu> gfrog: 淡淡不在
<huntxu> gfrog: wqy没有
<gfrog> huntxu: hangout骚扰丫
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 求助：debian 7.4fcitx输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457966 光盘安装debian 7.4,不知何故，只能在root下呼出fcitx输入法，从非root用户登入后，不能呼出fcitx输入法，只能使用“汉语”输入法。 请高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2014-04-16 10:48
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 早~
<eexpress> jiero: 坏罗杰，你自己仔细看过包没有，依赖java的。我一个h，安装几十M
<jiero> eexpress: 额。。。我怎么知道你的要求
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 粗暴的用init=/bin/sh解决掉密码问题了……
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: vmware的东西真麻烦
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 说起来，你昨天更unhappy的事情是啥
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 国产A3乞丐版帝都才15啊，叔儿赶快收
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过国产刚上市，不知道咋样
<freeflying> gfrog: 没钱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大乃又装穷
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么说话，怎么能叫侯总收乞丐版，怎么也得收土豪版不是
<gfrog> onlylove: 那也是啊，那就M135i
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：Ubuntu12.04下安装ug9后如何解决中文乱码？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457967 如题：Ubuntu12.04下安装ug9后，修改为中文环境后菜单全是乱码，请教高手如何能解决中文乱码？？谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxfzzyx — 2014-04-16 11:19
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: unhappy到不愿意搭理人了？
 * cherrot 发现我英文也不是那么烂 。。 看来美金能激发潜能。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为什么安装成功的豆瓣fm插件，在rhythmbox插件里显示不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457968 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2014-04-16 11:59
<gfrog> cherrot: 美国金发妹激发的更多。
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲催，我把购房发票给丢了
<gfrog> freeflying: 大发票么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是收据？
<gfrog> freeflying: 大发票能补吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 大发票
<cherrot> gfrog: 客服。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 交钱去补呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 那得交多少点才能补到啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太了解
<^k^> 新 国外校区 • University of British Columbia http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457969 求校友！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cq2essz — 2014-04-16 12:02
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过补的话肯定可以的
<gfrog> freeflying: 搜了下，这个似乎看当地怎么处理。这玩意是归地税管
<freeflying> gfrog: 嗯，悲催
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何删除win7和Ubuntu双系统的Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457970 easybcd引导的，但是最近进Ubuntu总会出现unknown filesystem，弄好下次开机又是这问题，索性装虚拟机上，别人和我说，easybcd删了Ubuntu引导加上格式化硬盘即可，吧里有没有弄过的啊，求教如何安全删
<onlylove> cherrot: 你们还收人是吧……
<cherrot> onlylove: 社招名额不确定  发简历来我问问？
<onlylove> cherrot: 没，公司的事情略闹心，看他们计划，我应该是4月底离开……
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后在文思那边培训俩月再去面试
<cherrot> onlylove: 你想做运维么？ 我们这挺缺的
<onlylove> cherrot: 看情况……
<onlylove> cherrot: 我还不知道文思那边怎么安排的
<onlylove> cherrot: 反正今天整的我不是很舒服
<cherrot> onlylove: 我们这边有个运维弟兄大概5月分走 但是一直没招到人
<cherrot> onlylove: 你要想来 我直接把简历推荐给他
<onlylove> cherrot: 我没在大公司做过……
<onlylove> cherrot: 而且如果离开辞职，貌似要一个月空档
<onlylove> 招商银行审核真慢
<cherrot> onlylove: 试试看吧 反正我又不面试你 ;)
<onlylove> cherrot: 你面试不是直接过的么
<cherrot> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 我等等看，如果我实在受不了就辞掉
<cherrot> onlylove: 好的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 木有啊，在debug
<onlylove> cherrot: 运维苦逼活啊……唉……
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: HR发邮件时候偷懒，转发的，我看了下是4月底五月初离开这……
<imtxc_unhappy> ..
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 然后根据她的意思，是在文思做两个月培训，然后再去面试，等于我离开这俩月，然后再回来面试
<cherrot> onlylove: 和开发差不到哪去 不过比起开发还是略轻松的
<onlylove> cherrot: ……
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我现在唯一希望的是，招商银行动作快点把卡片给我
<imtxc_unhappy> adam8157: 上班了哇
<adam8157> imtxc_unhappy: 早上九点多就上班了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕周末神马安排？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道呢还
<gfrog> adam8157: 搓饭
<adam8157> gfrog: 时间地点人物?
<gfrog> adam8157: 周末，你，北京
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 肯定有时间, 但是不知道哪天什么时候 =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 逮饭去了，回来再说
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Bing [Bot] 是谁？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457971 把帖子拉到底，总会看见浏览此版面的Bing [Bot] 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-04-16 12:53
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Bing [Bot] 是谁？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457976 把帖子拉到底，总会看见浏览此版面的Bing [Bot] 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-04-16 12:55
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Bing [Bot] 是谁？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457979 把帖子拉到底，总会看见浏览此版面的Bing [Bot] 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-04-16 12:55
 * adam8157 报了两个wechat的bug =,=
<nyfair> 软妹币最近贬值的厉害，好桑心
<nyfair> 求升值对美刀1:1
<adam8157> 同伤心
<iLucky> nyfair: +
<imtxc_unhappy> 有人要日亚买东西不
<happyaron> nyfair: 求贬值，10:1我就满足了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要10：1做啥？
<nyfair> ha
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu12.04安装UG9过程整理！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457981 首先要感谢xision的贴子： ubuntu13.04安装ug9.0正常使用 下面是我安装的过程： 1.安装java直接用ubuntu自带的软件中心搜java，选java7直接安装。 2.终端安装tcsh，ksh， lsb ctrl+alt+t打开终端输入
<^k^>  ─> ： sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 tcsh ksh lsb 3.准备工作 终端下操作： 3.1.创建安装用文件夹，路径可自定义，以下为我定义的路径，供参考 sudo m …
<adam8157> afk
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39158
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google更新服务条款明确所有电子邮件将会被分析
<huntxu> adam8157: .开源字体有粗体和斜体的见过么
<huntxu> happyaron: ^ 快回答我问题，我帮你加持到1：10
<andyhuzhill> huntxu,
<nyfair> huntxu: mikachan有粗体，但是是日文
<nyfair> huntxu: 英文的也包括了，你要纯英文的就ok
<huntxu> nyfair: 中文
<nyfair> 靠，万恶的g婊，我要上a站投新闻让大家都知道
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道呢
<onlylove> 帝都求收留！
<onlylove> adam8157: 当当在哪发财呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还去帝都？
<adam8157> onlylove: wfh中
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我就在帝都好吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还不逃离
<onlylove> adam8157: 在哪供职，我管你在哪work
<freeflying> huntxu: wqy
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> onlylove: canonical
<onlylove> gebjgd: 逃到哪里去
<onlylove> adam8157: 你社扛机器的找到人没
<nyfair> wqy那字能看？
<onlylove> nyfair: 如何不能看？
<onlylove> nyfair: 要我说，计算机显示的字也TMD叫字？
<nyfair> droidsans不知道被婊过多少次了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 空气水源好的地方  估计只有青藏高原了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我会缺氧的
<nyfair> onlylove: 你丫就知道天天跟我斗，这回我不上钩了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别涮我
<onlylove> nyfair: 和你斗有意思？
<gebjgd> droid sans路过
<adam8157> nyfair: 微米黑是不行, 正黑凑合吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 真没涮你
<nyfair> onlylove: 我又不是你，我哪知道你觉得有没有意思
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有朋友全家卖了帝都的房子去 大家拿了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我就是看你一堆口胡歪理不爽而已
<onlylove> gebjgd: 靠……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 爽的人很少上网喷
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Lucas Nussbaum再次当选为Debian项目领导人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457984 来源：Solidot Debian社区开发者根据孔多塞投票法从两名候选人Lucas Nussbaum和Neil McGovern中挑选出了新一届的项目领导人，去年首次当选为Debian项目领导人的Lucas Nussbaum今年再次当选。 Lucas Nussbaum生于
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你懂的
<huntxu> freeflying: 没粗体没斜体啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 求送帝都房子
<gebjgd> onlylove, 梦呢
<nyfair> gebjgd: 求送帝都房子
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为不爽才喷，爽的话喷啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, nyfair 去睡个小觉就有了
<gebjgd> 上班去
<nyfair> 还是问问一天20w的壕吧
<nyfair> 三下五亿
<mayli> hi all, i am back
<nyfair> 好无聊，有人引战吗
<mayli> nyfair: sorry, i cannot see chinese chars for now.
<eexpress> 蛋蛋居然跑了
<onlylove> eexpress: 他又回来了
 * adam8157 妈蛋 这周写文档写的烦死了
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求一个NES游戏机的游戏下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457985 以前玩过一个卡式游戏机的游戏，卡上标的是叫“98科幻兔”，具体内容是兔子吃掉所有胡萝卜过关，要避开狼，有拳击手套，箱子，药水等武器。总共60关，还有4个隐藏关卡，通关后会出来两只大
 * adam8157 什么情况
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还写文档？
<gfrog> julianwa: 巨脸叔叔。
<julianwa> gfrog: ... 你是哪位
<gfrog> julianwa: 还有谁这么叫你嘛？ lol
<julianwa> gfrog: - -; tom么
<adam8157> gfrog: 是, 给cert team写文档, 烦死了
<gfrog> julianwa: 答对。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕大大
 * adam8157 目基
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃期待的只写文档不写码的日子来了呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然抱怨
<julianwa> 各种壕出没的channel。。。
 * palomino|working momo 壕当
<adam8157> gfrog: 关键是我半天憋不出个P啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 继续用力啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 愁死了
<julianwa> adam8157: 你写文档用写xml source么。。。我这才愁死了
<bcao> adam8157: 蛋蛋你还写文档？
<adam8157> julianwa: google doc
<adam8157> julianwa: 你这么正经的文档...
<adam8157> bcao: 玩儿蛋去
<bcao> adam8157: 没兴趣玩你：）
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还愁？ 你有我愁嘛，小日本又发飙了。
<julianwa> gfrog: 打它丫小日本
<gfrog> julianwa: 哪敢，人家是金主
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> huntxu: 没听说
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 把豪去掉，谢谢
<adam8157> gfrog: 娃
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有豪，只有壕
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
 * adam8157 "呵呵"
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃输入法有bug，赶快修去
<happyaron> gfrog: 知道啦。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 你们拿到0008了么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 没呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我说只能打出壕的bug
<adam8157> 想了想白框反而好些
<julianwa> gfrog: 金主也照打不误，只要能打的过
<gfrog> julianwa: 叔儿你要不要这么凶狠啊……
<gfrog> julianwa: 人家是上帝撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦，那不知道啦。
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥0008，我可不敢乱换输入法，耽误了吹水肿么办。 lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 别说这是feature
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<julianwa> 0008是什么高级货
<happyaron> julianwa: lol
<happyaron> 土鳖货，不高级
<julianwa> -。- 理解不能
 * adam8157 要不要下楼买点零食?
<gfrog> adam8157: 有水果了，桃子神马的
<adam8157> gfrog: wfh呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 那喝凉水吧
<adam8157> =,=
<happyaron> gfrog: 给我留点
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 我on-site呢。
<adam8157> 555
<gfrog> happyaron: sogou onsite呢么？
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 那你也来不了啊，乖乖onsite去吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 我说给我留点啊
 * cherrot_afk 美亚服务真好
<gfrog> happyaron: 这个，只要 adam8157 不来，一切都好说。lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞
<happyaron> ~\(≧▽≦)/~
<adam8157> 准备下楼买黑巧克力, 反正热量不高
<onlylove> cherrot: 擦，让HR这搞的没心情干活了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs格式化C代码问题，结构体中的成员函数缩进不对 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457986 typedef struct effectData { int REGION_ID ; char MAIN_SVC_ID[100]; int ACTION_ID; effectData() { -------缩进了4个空格，不对齐 this->clean(); } void clean() { memset(this,0,sizeof(*this)); return ; } }eData; -------格式化之后
<^k^>  ─> ，成员函数effectData()的大括号，不对齐，而是向内缩进了4个空格，这是为啥呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LeoDemon — 2014-04-16 14:50
 * adam8157 brb
<onlylove> brb是啥意思？
<^k^> onlylove: define:brb Acronym for "|be right back|". Hey, |brb|, g2g take a shit. by meestah bling bling sparkle sparkle April 11, 2003. 2667 498. Mugs & shirts Buy “|brb|” mugs & shirts ...
<happyaron> onlylove: be right back
<happyaron> 饿
<happyaron> 额
<adam8157> back
<eexpress> 蛋蛋
<cherrot> http://www.zhihu.com/question/23328658/answer/24241031?utm_campaign=Heartbleed&utm_source=trigger-email&utm_medium=email
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenSSL 的 Heartbleed 漏洞的影响到底有多大？ - 知乎
 * cherrot 太吓人了
<eexpress> adam8157: 继续说完
<adam8157> eexpress: 说什么
<eexpress> 我说半天，你跑路了。nnnd
<nyfair> 为什么用openssl不用iis?
<adam8157> nyfair: 说反了
<thackeray> http://xkcd.com/1353/
<^k^> thackeray: ⇪ xkcd: Heartbleed
<thackeray> 还挺智能。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个没办法，就像梅丽莎这样的，没办法
<onlylove> cherrot: 或者性感鸡，反正，就是影响巨大的东西
<cherrot> onlylove: 都没听过 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 以前微软有这漏洞也没见人这么大反应
<cherrot> hamo: 好久不见啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，你居然不知道梅丽莎？
<adam8157> hamo: yooooo
<cherrot> onlylove: linux的覆盖面太广了
<hamo> cherrot: hi...最近忙死了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<MeaCu1pa> 蛤蟆都出现了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 那尼姆达或者CIH总该知道吧？
<cherrot> onlylove: 没印象了
<MeaCu1pa> 蛋蛋也在…
<adam8157> hamo: lost you in skype contacts, please add me back
<onlylove> cherrot: 根本不是linux的问题，是OPENSSL的问题
<MeaCu1pa> ee
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<cherrot> onlylove: 我觉得你来我们这做运维一点问题也没有 :D
 * adam8157 手机skype赛高, 打电话视频毫无压力
<cherrot> onlylove: 都不知道。。
 * hamo 发现一个喜欢裸聊的... cc adam8157 
<cherrot> adam8157: 我的android老打不通
 * hamo 又一个
<adam8157> cherrot: tips, 启动起来后等login成功再拨电话, 否则打不通
<onlylove> cherrot: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=KFsapYJnBkAGTWBxi3EiJty5_DjcGLNkje_rObghT1-wdECQg1lkW9hYfVEDQnNh
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 梅丽莎病毒_百度百科
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，百度死慢死慢的
<hamo> onlylove: 你网的问题吧
<onlylove> hamo: 有可能
<onlylove> hamo: 要从坡国走squid
<hamo> onlylove: 坡国
<hamo> onlylove: 为啥用坡国的vps?
<onlylove> hamo: 公司的squid
<onlylove> hamo: 不是坡国vps
 * onlylove 求机房扛机器工作
<hamo> onlylove: yoyoyo...坡国公司...高大上啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋不来公司？
<onlylove> hamo: 毛坡过公司，VM
<onlylove> hamo: 米帝公司好吧
<onlylove> hamo: 东家EMC
<hamo> onlylove: 这更是高大上
<happyaron> onlylove: 把我们都收了吧
<adam8157> hamo: 一会儿开会, 开完会马上奔羽毛球馆, 太忙, 索性在家开会, 从家直接去首体
<onlylove> happyaron: 我这个月底估计就滚了
<cherrot> adam8157: 原来如此
<adam8157> hamo: 赶紧的, 加回去或者把我删了
<cherrot> hamo: 你也是？ ;)
<adam8157> hamo: pending很不爽
<happyaron> onlylove: 滚哪去
<hamo> adam8157: 你丫就强迫症
<hamo> adam8157: 等我上去加你啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道，HR那边说要给我2个月QE培训，恼着呢
<adam8157> hamo: 我会说我昨天给sogou报了个大小写的bug么?
<onlylove> happyaron: 我司在西北旺
<adam8157> hamo: 我会说我今天给lyric报了两个微信的bug么?
<hamo> adam8157: 你泄密了...lol
<hamo> adam8157: 我看到你在skype上了啊
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> hamo: 那就是好了
<hamo> adam8157: .
 * adam8157 舒服了
<hamo> adam8157: 帽帽的人集体消失了？
<adam8157> hamo: 随便就抓到三个
<happyaron> onlylove: 西北旺，射天狼
<happyaron> 西北望。。。
<adam8157> hamo: b*ao, g*ry, m*nson
<adam8157> hamo: b*llyway_
<adam8157> hamo: 还要么?
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1134788
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 舌尖2 首映礼在京举行 吃货们的饕餮盛宴“周五见” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在考虑不行就撤，找个不是外包的
<happyaron> onlylove: 直接进EMC吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 或者vmware
<happyaron> onlylove: 然后我们就有指望了
<hamo> onlylove: +1
<adam8157> +1
<onlylove> 你们……
<onlylove> 我把邮件里面的招聘啥的翻出来看看，你们看看有合适的？
<onlylove> 比方说存储测试什么的
<adam8157> onlylove: 有没有只上网打台球调戏前台的职位?
<onlylove> adam8157: 前台在8楼……你要是不在8楼上班没法调戏
<hamo> adam8157: 另一个前台
 * hamo 话说有男前台么？
<nyfair> hamo: 呱呱君，好久不见
<palomino|working> ....
<hamo> nyfair: ...
 * adam8157 截图
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<onlylove> http://www.chinanews.com/df/2014/04-16/6069849.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 33岁工程师猝死：生前最后一个月 日均加班6小时(图)-中新网
<onlylove> hamo: 你好那口？
<hamo> onlylove: 我给 adam8157  计划呢
<adam8157> 群众的眼睛
<palomino|working> 难道不是hamo想当男前台然后被adam调戏?
<adam8157> hamo: 真的, 你一来, 这个频道的话题就这样了............
<onlylove> palomino|working: 怎么可以随便真相！
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 看见你们，我的话题止不住就转向了
<onlylove> hamo: 教我写CSS吧，我实在混不下去，我就找个地方做网页设计去
<onlylove> hamo: 你再往那方向扯，就让adam调戏你
<hamo> onlylove: 不会啊
<onlylove> hamo: 我记得竹席还是谁整天让你写的吧？我记得竹席是用ruby写后台来着
<hamo> onlylove: 找竹席啊...对了，竹席呢？
<onlylove> hamo: 竹席是搞ruby的，你才是搞前台的不是？
<hamo> onlylove: 你的机智让我害怕啊...
<onlylove> hamo: 擦，又不能把你卖了！
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你工作不挺好么现在，混论坛？
<bcao> adam8157:
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 估计月底好日子就到头了
<adam8157> bcao:
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 他们发现太亏了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装virtualbox 安装增强功能总失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457989 在Ubuntu12.04.4软件中心中安装上了vitualbox,在vitualbox安装了ubuntu12.04，但是在安装vitualbox安装增强时总是失败，不能共享文件夹。怎么解决？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hmy123m — 2014-04-16 15:35
<nyfair> onlylove: 写ruby的又不一定是做网页后台的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我做黄油写rpg maker也用ruby
<onlylove> nyfair: 你用ruby给我写html给我看？
<onlylove> nyfair: ruby不一定是网页后台，肯定不是前端
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<nyfair> onlylove: 你什么都要跟我争，github pages不就是ruby生成的html?
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: vim 可以绑定C-v为粘贴操作？
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我能用C-x切分窗口  C-v就遍粘贴了 sigh
<nyfair> cherrot: emacs应该可以
<cherrot> nyfair: 奇怪了  我应该没自己配置过 这玩意儿
<imtxc_unhappy> .. 好逆天的配置
<bakaCirno> nyfair: rpg maker的语法怪怪的
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy:  你的leaderF能用C-v ?
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 不啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: C-x貌似已经修复了
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 你更新一下插件试试   c-v编程粘贴操作了。。
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 等会儿试试
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 你不是换emacs来么？
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 双修啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 分裂的人格
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，生成的html没有css啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 能生成html有啥，perl python php ruby go 谁不可以
<onlylove> nyfair: 和你每次都争些基础问题，真无聊
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 没有修复啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 为啥我可以用CtrlX了
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 你最近改了什么配置？
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 我刚更新的还是一样啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我擦 set autochdir 又给我重置了
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 还是得把你修改的那句加进去吧
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: lol
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 你的是么
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: set autochdir 还可以用？
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 不能啊
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 只能按照你以前那样的方式改
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 什么方式？
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: {
<MeaCu1pa> 郁闷酒店停水
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我没动过它对 autochdir的动作
<imtxc_unhappy> exec 'nnoremap <silent>' g:Lf_ShortcutF ':<C-U>Leaderf ' .$PWD .'<CR>' cherrot
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 我还是加的这句啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 嗯 我知道了  可能我执行什么操作导致leaderF又给我重置autochdir的状态了
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我就说怎么好使了呢
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: .......
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 反正我显示器不够大， C-t 足够。。。
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: leaderF，输入模式下，你的Ctrl-V能用？
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我的给解析成粘贴剪贴板了 好强大。。不明觉厉了
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 貌似没有绑定操作
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 贴 vimrc 出来围观啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 真没有 在别的区域都没问题 就是leaderF的input模式有问题
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 不过这个插件还真不错，索引起来如丝般顺滑
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 丝滑享受
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 哦， leaderf 的input 啊
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 那是人插件的功能啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 嗯 不然我按Ctrl-V干嘛
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 你的意思是你想改成全局的？
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 我的意思是 leaderF的输入模式下按Ctrl-V不是理应分割窗口么 结果变成了剪贴板粘贴
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: <C-V> : paste from clipboard. ..
<imtxc_unhappy> 分割是 x 和 ] 啊
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 你说的是gVim吧
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 看人插件的 usage 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 嗯果然 ~  v 是在nomal模式下用的
<onlylove> cherrot: 突然想问，你为啥说我去你社做运维没问题……
<cherrot> onlylove: 因为乃说的我都没看懂 lol
 * onlylove 踢飞 cherrot
 * cherrot 屁股痛
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 一个需要修改的Makefile http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457992 Code: # Project Name PROJECT = blink # Source files SOURCES = common/system_mb9xfxxx.c startup.c main.c #SOURCES = common/system_mb9xfxxx.c startup.c main.c driver/adc/adc12_fm3.c # Linker script LINKER_SCRIPT = mb9afa32n.dld ########################################
<^k^>  ─> ################################# OBJDIR = obj OBJECTS = $(patsubst %.c,$(OBJDIR)/%.o,$(SOURCES)) ######################################################################### OPT = -Os …
<hgl> 这里能聊墙的话题吗？:)
<hamo> adam8157: 没在线？
<hamo> adam8157: 有人找你
<adam8157> hamo: 在, 刚才掉线了
<hamo> adam8157: 看公司IRC
<hamo> adam8157: 有事
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个速度相当的慢 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<gfrog> freeflying: sg？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<freeflying> gfrog: sg
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=457992
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 一个需要修改的Makefile - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: eexpress
<hamo> freeflying: yoyoyoyo
<eexpress> 有人看没
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙
<palomino|working> 看不懂噢 eexpress
<eexpress> 哈默
<eexpress> 上次有一个熟悉makefile的，不记得谁了
<adam8157> hamo: 走proxy上来了...
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆还要走代理？
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> gfrog: 看上面的帖子啊。
<gfrog> eexpress: makefile？
<eexpress> 是哦
<gfrog> eexpress: 不懂
<eexpress> 改一句。
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋为什么今天老假装掉线？
<gfrog> eexpress: period
 * adam8157 brb
<eexpress> 日经？
<eexpress> brb是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: be in restroom break?
<palomino|working> be right back
<palomino|working> 在右后方的意思
<palomino|working> 这时候大家小心别弯腰拣东西给他可趁之机
 * hamo 哎
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，hamo在呢，别教坏小孩子！
<gfrog> palomino|working: 不是在正后方嘛？ right back啊
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> palomino|working: lol
<palomino|working> 据调查大部分男人往左偏
<palomino|working> 我觉得右后方似乎更利于。。
<eexpress> 破马。。
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 记得建国门儿邮局的电话么？
<adam8157> gfrog: sure
<adam8157> gfrog: not
<gfrog> adam8157: c
<gfrog> adam8157: a
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实不是建国门, 在望京
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 如何安装ubuntu 13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457994 应该用哪个方法啊 我也是找了网上的教程,没有用esaybsd等软件,就是把iso做成u盘启动装的. http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/60ccbc ... 197ea.html 基本上是按上面这个流程装的,当然硬盘大小不一样,我的是32位win7 先装的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 北京ems海关有俩 不一定在建国门
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> 没事儿...
<hamo> gfrog: 你又海淘了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 今天真是忙坏了
<yunfan> adam8157: 建国门就在哥公司了
<yunfan> hamo: 草 你终于来了
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<hamo> yunfan: 想我啦？
<yunfan> hamo: 毛  老子等你一起玩mc 等到已经玩新游戏了
<yunfan> 不过我的服又续费了一个月
<onlylove> adam8157: 中关村海关和建国门海关？
<onlylove> yunfan: 忙啥？
<yunfan> hamo: 有个叫 planet explorer的 也可以随便修改地形 不是格子的 挺好玩 这几天都在玩
<hamo> yunfan: 你玩啥？那个factorio玩了没？
<yunfan> hamo: 没玩过
<hamo> yunfan: 我在玩factorio
<hamo> yunfan: 这个真不错啊
<yunfan> onlylove: hamo 是沙盒的？
<hamo> yunfan: 算是吧
<yunfan> hamo: 我微博关注你了 怎么不回fo?
<hamo> yunfan: 我没看到啊？你啥昵称？
<hamo> yunfan: 微博上的烧
<yunfan> onlylove: 今天在搞公司的日志 数据量掉了30%
<hamo> yunfan: 少
 * adam8157 yunfan -> yf -> 怨妇
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后另外有两个任务也在平行执行 然后下午出门去报考驾校 结果工资卡没带来 带了信用卡
<yunfan> 信用卡密码我忘记了 回来打电话重置  结果我这里95508是空话 要拨打广发那个广东号码
<onlylove> yunfan: 命苦的孩子……
<yunfan> 好不容易搞好再出门 又碰到这边老总发飙 要补数据 额
<hamo> yunfan: 谁让你用广发
<yunfan> 还好我拖到报名结束 回来了
 * hamo 苦命的孩子
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆
<adam8157> 广发合起来就是个废字啊
<hamo> freeflying: 你来啦
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个倒是 上次他们还专门出了这么个logo
<yunfan> 但是广发好像可以linux下用chrome登陆
<yunfan> hamo: 你手好了？
<yunfan> hamo: 我微博叫 露出半个硅头
<hamo> yunfan: 好了，上周吧，还是上上周拆了石膏
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<hamo> yunfan: 好名字
 * yunfan 还好不是露珠半个硅头
<yunfan> 那样早晚要被扫黄打非的
<hamo> yunfan: 名字骚气啊
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> hamo: 现在sns经营也不容易嘛 要诙谐  还要跟行业背景相似
<hamo> yunfan: 你没fo我啊
<hamo> yunfan: 你fo错人了吧
<yunfan> 我干it的 刚好可以嵌个硅进去
<yunfan> hamo: 怎么可能 你不是土肥圆仙儿先生么
<hamo> yunfan: weibo.com/hamo
 * adam8157 喜闻乐见
<alvin_rxg> Title: 微博注册 (@ weibo.com)
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<hamo> yunfan: 好吧，我看看去
<hamo> yunfan: 你这名字我估计直接以为是僵尸号了
<yunfan> hamo: 就是你 没错
<onlylove> yunfan: 好淫荡的名字……
<yunfan> hamo: 这名字怎么可能僵尸号 僵尸号有两种 一种是名字带数字或者a-z
<yunfan> hamo: 另一种是个人简介叫 见头像 然后头像里有价格信息 xx粉丝多少钱
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 你的微博呢
 * hamo 给年轻人跪了...
<onlylove> hamo: 人早研究明白了
<onlylove> yunfan: 说过没有
<ioio> 果断粉了你
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39163
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | FINsix的迷你适配器在Kickstarter上发起集资
<onlylove> 65w……随便一个独显的就95吧……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你别装逼 当初啊蛋装逼说不会用sns 不会用智能手机 结果现在脸都肿了
<yunfan> ioio: 哪里有粉？ 不要光说不练
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不装，我没说我不用智能机，我也没说我不用sns
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.10 双显卡 黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457995 hi买了一块gtx750ti，安装了Bumblebee,但是很奇怪重启后GTX还是开着，能看到登陆界面，但是一登陆就黑屏。新手求助如何破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sigmali — 2014-04-16 16:55
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是我确实不用weibo
<yunfan> onlylove: 微信？twitter?
<onlylove> yunfan: 就算有weibo，让妹子看到有你这样名字的好友，直接印象分负分
<onlylove> yunfan: 多玩YY
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为要玩游戏，不玩游戏这个也没
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 你更年轻 我的mc服里那些小学生都是用yy
<yunfan> 看来是我out了 没你潮啊 onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: YY语音方便
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是有个问题就是貌似比较占用资源
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多小孩子在那里挂机 和 唱歌
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且windows only
<yunfan> 不过也有上课的
<yunfan> onlylove: 他这个有上课收费 我觉得完全可以开放api给第三方来做 对他没坏处
<onlylove> yunfan: 我感觉开YY，能把电脑拖慢不少，不过我电脑略差，1.6G主频
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 什么机器
<onlylove> yunfan: 你想多了，YY水很深的，你搜下YY短位频道
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且YY会员300一年
<onlylove> yunfan: 比十美分贵多了
<onlylove> yunfan: K歌频道的月票都是软妹币买的
<onlylove> yunfan: ASUS F83Cr，自己加了2G内存，准备过几天换掉
<yunfan> hamo: 你的ip暴露了 自己看whois
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我知道 水比较深  不过深水的不是他一家 好歹他做教育也做得很好
<hamo> yunfan: 我域名的whois？
<onlylove> yunfan: 总之，YY比QQ收费贵多了
<hamo> yunfan: 我是用路由器翻墙的啊，这个算外国网站当然直接显示我的vps了
<ioio> yunfan: 没有链接啊 粉了土匪缘
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿乃的盒子和架子都搞定了？
<hamo> gfrog: 啥盒子？啥架子？
<gfrog> hamo: 小盒子，大架子
<onlylove> hamo: 路由器翻墙？高大上
<hamo> gfrog: 小盒子第一个image release了。。。大架子用到的时候再搭...手残，搭着不方便
<gfrog> hamo: 找 adam8157 帮你啊
<gfrog> hamo: 乃机油在乃不方便的那几天竟然不帮你
<hamo> gfrog: 丫今天不是WTF^W WFH 了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时有不少人问过多玩会不会出linux版，后来尘埃落定，人就用webyy代替了
<gfrog> hamo: 哈？
<gfrog> hamo: 哈？
<hamo> gfrog: 丫今天WFH啊
<gfrog> hamo: 那是乃机油
<hamo> gfrog: 不，是你的机油
<yunfan> ioio: 搜下不就知道了 居然不粉我
<yunfan> hamo: 你自己的whois
<hamo> yunfan: 咋拉？
<yunfan> onlylove: 收费贵才好啊 都收了几百块的 当然要认真做产品给别人了
<ioio> yunfan: 关键字。。。不会就是yunfan吧。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际上……你用过YY以后就知道了……
<yunfan> ioio: 露出半个硅头
 * adam8157 mtg is over
<ioio> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 我用过一次 对于年轻人的口味不是很跟得上
<yunfan> 还好玩mc 还可以拉近跟00后的距离
<onlylove> yunfan: YY的优势就是语音，不然当时啥新浪UC还是IS啥的语言软件被打败
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不玩mc
<onlylove> yunfan: yy的客户端做的一般，而且强制升级，聊天记录永久保存在服务器上、
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且一不小心就点进啥YY游戏大厅啥的，特别是当时玩诛仙的时候那个YY画中画，费好大力气才拆掉
<yunfan> onlylove: 新浪那个其实也还行
<yunfan> TS不错
<yunfan> 当初好多人用
<bakaCirno> yy现在不是只剩什么美女直播什么的吗？原来还有些教学频道神马的
<onlylove> yunfan: 最近还搞啥YYbrowser,弄个YY熊在桌面右下角卖萌，然后YY浏览器的安装提示是带YY熊一起玩，不小心就上当了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看下YY的那一堆进程，还有那一堆网络连接
<yunfan> 好 我也搞了个个性域名 用的我本地方言的拼音
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是你不仔细 我装软件都要一个一个选项的过
<onlylove> yunfan: 你自己装下试试
<yunfan> 而且打开软件后 我肯定要进设置去把各种自启动 关联之类的勾掉
<onlylove> yunfan: 别说我不仔细
<ioio> yunfan: 这ID太露骨了
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果他强制的 当我没说
<onlylove> yunfan: 自然是强制的
<yunfan> ioio: 是啊 一看就知道是搞it的  又饥渴又闷骚
<onlylove> yunfan: 妹子看到有这样的号，会直接拉黑的
<yunfan> ioio: 你是河南的？
<ioio> yunfan: 看着更像僵尸哦
<ioio> yunfan: 内蒙的啊。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我无所谓 这个本来就是我小号 用来跟it圈交流
<yunfan> ioio: 额 判断出错 那个你关注的女的是怎么回事？ 我还以为是发小
<ioio> yunfan: 没注意，好久没用微薄了啊
<yunfan> ioio: 才申请没几天 这几天又多事
<yunfan> 最近晚上要看驾校那个教程了 额
<ioio> yunfan: 你写 什么的啊
<ioio> yunfan: 我想面试PHP，最近在做一个PHP写的网盘，做好了去面试
<yunfan> ioio: 我python
<yunfan> ioio: 做什么类型的网盘？ 基于文件还是block?
<yunfan> 开不开放dropbox like api
<yunfan> 还是只是在web界面上上传而已？
<yunfan> 像ys168那样
<ioio> yunfan: 基于文件的
<nyfair> 网盘啊，我大学的时候写过一个。然后被紧插蜀黍要求自律，然后就一个人去看那里面存了些啥玩意，然后整个人心情就不好了
<ioio> yunfan: 嗯，就是上传而已 然后能查看编辑各种文档
<yunfan> nyfair: 我大学时候还处于全球找免费php空间的阶段
<yunfan> ioio: 那这是我大学时候的网盘概念
<nyfair> onlylove: 我又在说瞎话你怎么不出来了？
<yunfan> 那个时候叫网络电脑桌面
<ioio> nyfair: 为啥心情不好啊
<yunfan> 我记得有个千脑云 当时跟他们聊得投机 叫我退学跟他们去创业 没去
<nyfair> ioio: 都是里番呗
<yunfan> 不过也没啥遗憾的 他们也没搞上市
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<ioio> 。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣
<adam8157> nyfair: 么么哒
<yunfan> 现在有没有云block?
<yunfan> cc adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan: iscsi
<yunfan> 额 有18摸的在么 我问下云block这概念好不好忽悠
<yunfan> 大公司有没有在做
<nyfair> adam8157: 哟咖搭
<nyfair> yunfan: 不好忽悠，云stock好忽悠
<nyfair> 我记得万恶的g婊12年把finiance api关了
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个也有这功能 只是计价或者别的什么的做得不够云
<yunfan> 最好是提供类似内存管理那样的接口 比如 malloc 这样的
<yunfan> 每个申请到的都有个uniq的key提供访问
<onlylove> nyfair: 你瞎说去吧，我在这上不了几天班了，也许你以后想找我都困难
 * gfrog 废旧手机电池肿么处理？ 直接扔掉嘛？ cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 走了 打球去了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以后要去哪里上班？
<yunfan> 废旧手机我就有用处 电池拿来无用
<yunfan> 除非要在家自制爆炸物
<ioio> 请问大家都用哪个集成开发环境啊。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包貌似月底要结帐，把我调回去，今天给我说PM要带我2个月i18n的qe然后再面试，说没干过人根本不看
<nyfair> onlylove: 换了地方能把泡irc也戒了?
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果换个地方网络不好，搞不好就上不了了
<nyfair> onlylove: 手机上
<onlylove> nyfair: 你给我付流量费？
 * nyfair 曾经很多次想戒掉qq，后来发现有这想法真中二
<yunfan> onlylove: 很好啊 你做qe是升级啊 啊蛋以前就是qe 你看做了两年再跳 现在都土豪了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你有空要多去听啊蛋讲讲在四川那个公司的血泪史 这样才有信心
<onlylove> nyfair: 流量费是次要的，主要是，我不习惯用手机玩这个
<onlylove> nyfair: 手机看书都不习惯
<onlylove> nyfair: 我还是喜欢大点的屏，至少14
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • fdisk 进入移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457996 fdisk中输入p之后出现一段说明 This doesn't look like a partition table Probably you selected the wrong device. 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sdb1p1 ? 1936269394 3772285809 918008208 4f QNX4.x 第3部分 /dev/sdb1p2 ? 1917848077 2462285169 272218546+
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多事情……我觉得略复杂……唉……我本意是做sa或者网管混日子
<happyaron> onlylove: 如果网烂到那程度，你还不跳槽？
<onlylove> happyaron: 有些地方不让上外网的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你还干？
<happyaron> onlylove: 童鞋要有节操啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者在墙内，很多有意思的看不到
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要在北京活下去啊，吃饭是首要的
<happyaron> onlylove: 墙内很正常
<happyaron> onlylove: 少年，条件是要创造的啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 用公司网翻墙被发现就麻烦了
<onlylove> happyaron: 自己偷偷翻就翻了
<happyaron> onlylove: irc是可以上啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 飞鱼星什么的太恶心
<happyaron> onlylove: 即使不翻墙也没问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 有问题，有的运营商不行
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就换地方
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者有的行，但是需要反复多拨号几次
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> onlylove: 刚才说了，条件是要创造的
<happyaron> onlylove: 你老甘于接受现状，还改变毛
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 你确定那该死的飞鱼星不屏蔽？
<gfrog> onlylove: 你丫就找个地方混吃等死最好。
<onlylove> gfrog: 你说的太对了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你得往条件好的地方奔啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 外企条件好啊，所以赚了一堆外包工作
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 为啥不找一家进去
<onlylove> happyaron: 点背，每次都是在结帐的时候被裁掉
<happyaron> onlylove: 你这么说我就不说啥了lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 外企it的工作基本都外包的，看斯诺登不就外包么
<onlylove> gfrog: 我来北京之前，是不甘心混吃等死的，来了以后发现，不过是换了个地方而已
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于tty 退出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457997 今天偶然发现： 在窗口下播放音乐 ，进入tty， 登录， 再exit到login界面，音乐居然继续播放。 大家的都是不是这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dongliya — 2014-04-16 18:04
<gfrog> onlylove: 然后你就对社会失望了？
<onlylove> 刚一脚踢掉网线的感觉真好……
<onlylove> gfrog: 也不是失望，始终有人过的比我好嘛，比方说你，只是我的打开方式不对？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不努力还想混的好，难道你爸是李刚？
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃的意思是我没有努力咯
<gfrog> onlylove: 那就再努力点
<onlylove> gfrog: 我当然不能和你比，你努力一年可能比我努力十年作用还大
<onlylove> gfrog: imadper可以一个周学会perl，我都大半年了还云里雾里
<palomino|working> ...
<haaker> .
<gfrog> onlylove: 你就不会学点别的？ 学perl干毛线
<onlylove> gfrog: 来，学啥？python？那个我来北京之前在家学过，也是云里雾里，看来我不适合做这个呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 想做sa，至少得搞定个脚本语言啊，至少会点网络的东西和存储的东西
<gfrog> onlylove: 学不会？ 对不起，你玩儿命学了么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我现在能做的就是承认天生的差距了
<gfrog> onlylove: 你忘了那句话，大家都不够努力，所以还没到比拼天赋的程度。
<onlylove> gfrog: 貌似我和你已经到了比天赋的地步了，或许我加上天赋还不如你不加天赋
<gfrog> onlylove: 少扯了，我早上5点钟爬起来去lab敲实验的时候你没看到
<onlylove> gfrog: 我连lab都没
<gfrog> onlylove: 晚上看python看通宵的时候你也没看到
<onlylove> gfrog: 你看一通宵，有效果么？
<gfrog> onlylove: 一天没效果，一个月俩月总有效果了
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不觉得说，大家谁付出的时间长，谁就学的好
<onlylove> gfrog: 有可能我一个月不理解的东西，你一天就理解了
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟你说，现在还没到比拼天赋的时候
<onlylove> gfrog: 和你说，我现在真心没能力再动弹了，你哪怕说，你明天就滚回老家，我立马买票回家
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃以为cisco的手册我没看过？浪潮存储手册我没看过？全英文的，查字典看完了，有啥用
<gfrog> onlylove: 看一遍显然没用啊，cisco的手册我看完也忘
<onlylove> gfrog: 一句话，现在招人，先问，你有几年工作经验，没经验的我不要
 * gfrog 尼玛，突然忘了dns A记录里那些符号都是啥意思了……
<onlylove> gfrog: 你说，你有几年经验，balabala，
<onlylove> gfrog: 我就记得MX是邮件
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后问，你觉得1xxx的工资如何？
<nyfair> 不想玩python了，明天开始玩js
<onlylove> gfrog: 你说不行，低了，要2xxx，然后人说，你的经验不值那些钱
<nyfair> onlylove: 老板我来当临时工
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不是慈善机构
<gfrog> onlylove: 面试是一方面的问题。
<gfrog> onlylove: 自身实力是另一方面
<onlylove> nyfair: 你能给我创造多大价值？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我会反汇编，破解过很多游戏
<gfrog> onlylove: 面试需要有点sales的技巧，毕竟是做生意
<onlylove> gfrog: 自身实力再厉害，面试过不了有毛用
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不需要你做反汇编，交换机会不？
<gfrog> onlylove: 一个公司不要你，你不会多试几个。
<onlylove> gfrog: 擦，你知道我一周面试几次
<nyfair> onlylove: 我通信、信号处理、数模转换考试全都90+,你说我会不会
<onlylove> nyfair: 来，给你个交换机，你给我设置这个……设置那个
<nyfair> onlylove: 时分多路，码分多址，傅立叶变换，玩得滚瓜烂熟
<onlylove> nyfair: 会不？会，很好，你以前没干过，没工作经验，balabala……
<onlylove> nyfair: 傅立叶变换怎么行，要快速傅立叶变换
<nyfair> onlylove: 设置这个那个找个华为的民工不是更好
<onlylove> gfrog: 我反正是被恶心到了
<nyfair> 是，没这方面工作经验
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是忽悠呗，我忽悠过你然后混吃就是
<onlylove> nyfair: 那我不能要你
<onlylove> nyfair: 你没经验怎么能证明你会呢，我这个岗位要至少3年经验的
<happyaron> onlylove: 不要抱怨太多
<onlylove> gfrog: 很多啥都不会的，在做sa的时候，一边工作，一边学，很多小白问题四处问
<happyaron> onlylove: 没啥值得抱怨的啦
<nyfair> onlylove: 麻蛋，巨硬和四大面试都没拒过我，你这个坏人拒我
<onlylove> happyaron: 我知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 考个CCIE吧
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 向蛙蛙同学学习
<gfrog> onlylove: 谁都一样啊，你没看我天天拿小白问题恶心 adam
<happyaron> gfrog: 你现在几个CCIE了
<happyaron> gfrog: 俩？
<gfrog> happyaron: 一个啊，考那么多干啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 天天拿小白问题问不是很好么，时间久了人家就当你老司机了
<happyaron> gfrog: 最近没学DC？
<onlylove> gfrog: 很多人水平不如我的都有sa的工作，我玩了那么多年linux，yum apt 源码cmake vi都会
<gfrog> happyaron: 要重认证了不过
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> gfrog: shell也可以
<onlylove> gfrog: 没人要我
<nyfair> onlylove: 你怎么知道人家水平不如你？
<happyaron> 我觉得 onlylove 已经暂时放弃治疗了
<happyaron> nyfair: ^^^
<ioio_> 有没有要临时工的软件公司
<onlylove> nyfair: 靠，连man一下就明白的，还需要问我
<gfrog> onlylove: 你自身实力是一方面，面试的时候也要有技巧。
<ioio_> 我要去干活
<onlylove> happyaron: 我早放弃了
<gfrog> onlylove: 面试实际上是谈买卖。
<onlylove> happyaron: 什么暂时，永久的
<happyaron> onlylove: 推销自己，把自己的工作时间卖个好价钱
 * nyfair 觉得面试真的很简单啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 我懒的谈了，所以找地方混吃等死
<ioio_> 谁能推荐一个要临时工的
<ioio_> 我明天就去干活 1xxx可以
<onlylove> happyaron: 换句话说，你给我工作，我能给你做好，你爱要不要
<happyaron> onlylove: 貌似没这么简单吧。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没把握的事情我不会去投你的简历
<nyfair> ioio_: 这边大摩和citi三天两头要招外包，你英语过关有兴趣我给你个猎头的qq
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在就这样，你爱要不要
<happyaron> onlylove: 那和推销没冲突
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我最近是被自己的HR恶心到了
<onlylove> happyaron: 她是真的啥也不懂
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后面试我的时候装做很牛的样子
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你还要跟她混，自己找的么。
<nyfair> onlylove: hr为什么要懂技术？
<happyaron> 不爽了就换，你可以选择。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你妹！你不懂，你装懂算作甚！
<ioio_> nyfair: 不行，我英语不好，编程也不过关。。。就是想从临时工干起
<happyaron> onlylove: HR不就是要那样才行么……
<jiero_unfit> nyfair:  妹子撒娇看看
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是跟她混，是onsite，
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> onlylove: 出去忽悠人当然要装懂
<onlylove> happyaron: utf-8 cp936啥的，早烂熟的东西，在她说起来多高大上的样子
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 不高达怎么可以
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 onlylove
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 额，注意节操
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 nyfair
<onlylove> nyfair: happyaron这样做有两个后果，你比HR懂，HR恼了
<onlylove> nyfair: happyaron或者你被hr吓到了
<happyaron> onlylove: 都是因为你sb了。
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  我这种提倡群交的风俗败类，怎么会有节操
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得不懂技术的HR，就不应该负责面试
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: sb毛，我刚来的时候，有个做小宽带的，人技术来面试
<onlylove> happyaron: 我们聊的也没问题，
<happyaron> onlylove: HR就是来过滤sb的。
<happyaron> onlylove: 参看上一句
<gfrog> happyaron: 水果估计明天就木有了，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: wtf啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 你想太多了，面试就是耍啦一大堆人，看上去都差不多，随便挑个有眼缘的
<jiero_unfit> gfrog: 什么水果 樱桃？
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，你赢了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你真相
<nyfair> happyaron: HR就是来过滤sb的+1
<happyaron> nyfair: 眼缘问题+1
<happyaron> ：）
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 你装了 windows把，试试 keeperRL好玩不？
<nyfair> 反正我这里都是北清复交，随便抓个都差不多
<onlylove> 算了，没眼缘，跳楼去
<jiero_unfit> nyfair:  名牌大学校友是获得投资的基础
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 你也可以争取投资
<jiero_unfit> nyfair:  投资你的姓名
<jiero_unfit> 性命
<happyaron> 妹的还这么多问题，明天肿么发布呢。
<nyfair> jiero_unfit: 口胡，分明是万恶的资本主义国家麻痹天朝未来希望的手段，一群资质不错的家伙天天干着sb事
<happyaron> gfrog: 0008你还没拿到？
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 。。。全世界都是资本主义，用自己所有的资本投资的行当是世界公用主义！
<onlylove> happyaron: 我承认我很sb，但是我不想给更sb的人干活，这社会，就是少数骗子统治多数哑子
<nyfair> jiero_unfit: 你看如我这种上网吹水的活，随便找个中专生不也ok?
<gfrog> happyaron: 我都没装
<gfrog> happyaron: 等发布之后一个月再看吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 童鞋你有点愤青
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没愤青
<happyaron> gfrog: 来当小白鼠啦
<gfrog> happyaron: 才不要
<onlylove> happyaron: 我比你大多少你清楚
<happyaron> onlylove: 顶用么。
<happyaron> gfrog: 当当都来做小白鼠了。
<nyfair> onlylove: 华生，你不仅发现了盲点，还发现了沸点
<onlylove> happyaron: 不顶用，就是和你说，有些事懒的搭理了
<nyfair> 每天20w上下的当当笑而不语
<onlylove> nyfair: 有没有熔点
<gfrog> happyaron: 他成天没毛事儿，当然有闲工夫
<happyaron> onlylove: 可你还是愤青状态。
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛状态，因为你被打击的不够而已
<happyaron> onlylove: smilence
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 当然。
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 但只是一部分而已。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的HR也这么说我，但是她一毕业就找到工作了，然后一直在同一单位工作到现在
<happyaron> onlylove: 又如何。
<onlylove> happyaron: too young too simple
<nyfair> jiero_unfit: 所以我很支持天朝无良公司窃取国外开源软件的果实
<jiero_unfit> 每天 20 w的。也要干一辈子么。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我毕业的时候正是金融危机的时候
<happyaron> onlylove: 又如何
<nyfair> 尤其是logene这种还有显著成果的，我完全不知道那堆开源厨有什么理由喷
<onlylove> happyaron: 那几年找工作不是一般的困难
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，现在呢，so what
<jiero_unfit> 每天 20万现金，而不是20万等值股份。
<nyfair> onlylove: 08/09?
<onlylove> nyfair: 08
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在，现在找工作随意啊
<onlylove> happyaron: so what啥？
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 前几天看了华为澳大利亚的年度报告。感觉很糟糕啊。。。
<happyaron> 没啥，我已经不知道能和你说啥鸟。
<onlylove> happyaron: 继续，帅哥
<happyaron> 继续不能了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我第一份工作一个月600
<onlylove> happyaron: 信不信由你
<happyaron> onlylove: so what
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 呃。反正错的不是开发者，错的是使用者 :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 你的工资呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 你那点算毛
<onlylove> happyaron: 比较下起点？
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> onlylove: 刚毕业的时候，太平洋保险给我开3k，我他妈还是上交毕业的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我说你的那点经历
<happyaron> 工资多少都受尊重。
<onlylove> nyfair: 3k不行么，人还要你呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 然后我跳槽的时候，我全家人都说我疯了
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  你的工资难道比我和 onlylove  合计还高 一倍？
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 我说的不是工资，工资多少都受尊重。
<nyfair> onlylove: 魔都3k没法活啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那点经历是不算啥，你经历过么
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  噢。。。我们都尊重你。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 送你俩字，呵呵
<onlylove> nyfair: 北京最低1440
<happyaron> 当然，我没恶意。
<onlylove> happyaron: 呵呵
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 你要怎么活。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 要舔伤口一起舔，我以前因为没记住领导的名字还被要求写过检讨书
<onlylove> nyfair: 你能想象1440在北京怎么活么
<nyfair> onlylove: 这都是人格侮辱了
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 爱好洋酒红场3000抛脚底。
<palomino|working> ?_? 北京才1440?
<palomino|working> 天津最低还1680呐
<onlylove> palomino|working: 北京最低工资
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 还有 800 呢。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 1440
<palomino|working> 这不科学啊
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 骗人，明明是最低平均工资
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 今日起，北京市最低工资标准由每月1400元调整为1560元
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 最低平均工资是 1680 / 1440
<happyaron> nyfair: 他就是想给大家说，他经历多惨。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没经历过挫折的人，没资格和我说惨，也没资格和我说，你努力不够
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  德国人不干活 € 200每月对不？
<happyaron> 这样的做法我只能同情一下。
<happyaron> onlylove: ^^
<nyfair> happyaron: 我也很惨啊，上次校友在这里的时候都诉过苦了
<palomino|working> no idea jiero_unfit
<palomino|working> 不认识德国人
 * jiero_unfit 不惨，只是心里自觉的惨
<nyfair> 从小住魔都石库门，倒马桶都要自己倒
<happyaron> nyfair: 你看他这是冲我来了，所以我不觉得他只是诉诉苦啦。lol
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 。。。马桶不自己倒，你就自动化啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你在这表示同情，就像何不食肉糜一样拉仇恨
<nyfair> jiero_unfit: 现在不都自动化的
<onlylove> happyaron: 懒的冲你去
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你在做的是啥呢。
 * jiero_unfit 小时候引医院的废水玩。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 只是看不惯别人对我的那种态度
<nyfair> 过年的时候回新天地老家看老同学，总觉的有股气味冲鼻
<happyaron> onlylove: 你冷静下想想，你了解我么，你是没资格说这种话的人。
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
 * jiero_unfit 小时候组织几十个人用废水作水利工程游戏。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 动不动你努力不够，你这不对，你那不对
<onlylove> happyaron: 至少你比我顺利
<jiero_unfit> 或者十几个人。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 因为我不跟你诉苦。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有一个月面试40次的记录么
<nyfair> onlylove: 没人说你不够努力
<onlylove> happyaron: 欢迎诉苦
<onlylove> nyfair: 没有么，自己往上看log
<happyaron> onlylove: 没苦要跟你诉的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不敢，还是不舍得
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己判断 :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 不舍得
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 蓉蓉 你是不是长得像某演员？
 * nyfair 这一辈子才参加了5次面试
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 某啊。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你才5次……
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 第一次听人这么说。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我三天的记录
<nyfair> onlylove: 已经换了3个公司了
 * gfrog 刚毕业的时候工资2k，每天工作12.5小时。
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 到底某个某啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 把Ubuntu12.04安装在U盘，系统成功写入，但是设置U盘启动U盘也像普通U盘一样引导不了安装在U盘里面的系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457999 ]大家好我是个Ubuntu初来乍到者，我想把Ubuntu12.04安装在U盘上，注意：是把系统安装在U盘，不是用U盘来装系统，我在网上得到
 * nyfair 实习的时候时薪6元
<gfrog> nyfair: 石库门？ 好像酷啪啪也在那呆过？ 他也说过刷马桶这事儿
<happyaron> nyfair: 麦记？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我工作一年后一月1K2，每天13小时
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 随意电视上见了一个好像挺常见的面孔，不过我对演员一个也不认！
<gfrog> onlylove: 你工作了几年？
<nyfair> gfrog: 是啊，那时和他一起说这个
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 目前为止6
<nyfair> happyaron: 什么麦记？
<onlylove> gfrog: 08年毕业
<gfrog> onlylove: 比我晚一年……
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 网吧管理员？
<gfrog> onlylove: 少年你长点心吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 实习
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 网吧管理员一月没那么多
<jiero_unfit> 磨叽
 * gfrog 比我早毕业一年的一个家伙刚换了320i，擦，人比人比死人。
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 噢。不是 1100 么。。。济南。。。
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 我学自动化的，不干网吧管理员的活
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 。。。自动化网吧管理 lol
<jiero_unfit> 自动化销售水瓶。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 没，当时我还怀揣着对二次元世界的热爱，在家日企实习。后来实习期满领导说这个人没法管把我踢了，几年之后我非常感谢当初的这个决定
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 我那的网吧用不到这些
<palomino|working> ... nyfair
<jiero_unfit> 网吧里笔记本驱动的桌子机器人。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<onlylove> nyfair: 在日企实习……
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的。。。
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 呃。
<jiero_unfit> nyfair:  二次元。。。 不过今天你超时了，还没下线
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 palomino|working
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 就是装上无盘，装GA的那套净网，然后就没别的了
 * palomino|working 使劲儿momo jiero_unfit 
<palomino|working> 额...
<nyfair> jiero_unfit: 犹太姥的企业哪有下班时间？都不打卡的
<palomino|working> 我为啥会把"装上无盘"看成了"无上装"...
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 济南的，我曾经在网吧里下载游戏，分给别人玩。
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 呃。我不知道是犹太佬。不过什么公司是犹太的。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: gfrog不抱怨了，没意思，反正没经历过的永远不懂，就像我不知道马航家人的痛
<happyaron> onlylove: 这句我给你鼓掌 :)
<nyfair> 这句我给你鼓掌 :) +1
<gfrog> onlylove: 谁还没点不爽的事儿啊。莫整天抱怨，抱怨也没用
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 。。。没发生的，对你来说机率可能是百万分之一，发生到你身上，机率瞬间增大到100%
<nyfair> gfrog: 说不定蛋壕能看上？
<gfrog> onlylove: 这年头，就是拼谁更玩儿命些
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 是的
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有，看你适合不适合在这个方向上拼命
<palomino|working> ...拼不动了 gfrog
 * palomino|working is old
<onlylove> gfrog: 今天那个33猝死的看过了吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: patpat
<gfrog> palomino|working: 你都温拿了，还拼啥
 * nyfair 老了老了
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<palomino|working> 我明显卢瑟啊 gfrog
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 吃饭去吧。
<happyaron> nyfair: 你老毛线啊。
<palomino|working> 我同学早有身家过亿的了.. gfrog
<onlylove> palomino|working: 鄙视装卢瑟的
<nyfair> happyaron: 都滚出大学了还不够老
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我连4k显示器都木有呢……
<palomino|working> -_- 真·卢瑟
<happyaron> nyfair: 你跟 palomino|working 这装卢瑟的比老毛线啊。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 伪·卢瑟
<happyaron> 赞
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 老么？
<palomino|working> >_<
<nyfair> happyaron: 我同学孩子都上幼儿园了
<happyaron> nyfair: 你孩子在哪
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> 我同学孩子上中学了...
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 将你老去年华的缩影借我一瞥
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马·伪·卢瑟
<onlylove> nyfair: 土豪马奔四了，你自己考虑下
<nyfair> happyaron: 我上个月才被邪教女发卡
<palomino|working> ==  happyaron
<happyaron> nyfair: 神马意思，啦啦么。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 那故事我不是说过很多遍么
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 破马给我你的大头照看啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 没看到过。。。
<gfrog> onlylove: nyfair 我也奔四了，我是真卢瑟
<palomino|working> ....大叔的大头照你也不放过啊 jiero_unfit
<onlylove> 下班，温拿们继续
<onlylove> 卢瑟先撤了
<palomino|working> 噢。。我先撤了
<palomino|working> byebye
<nyfair> 就是我家旁边有个小众教派的家庭礼拜堂
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 我没听到啊。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕，你一点都不卢瑟
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 再讲
<onlylove> gfrog: CCIE·伪·卢瑟
<happyaron> nyfair: 嗯
<gfrog> onlylove: IE又毛用，我都1年没摸交换机了
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 发了什么卡，邀请卡？
<onlylove> gfrog: 玩过6×6的装毛卢瑟
 * happyaron giggles
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛线，乃才是壕大大。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不准撤
<nyfair> 然后有个完全不信这教的妹子，怎么从底层爬到了魔都的地区负责人的故事
<palomino|working> 6x6? onlylove
<palomino|working> 12p? onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不是卢瑟
<jiero_unfit> nyfair: 入赘卡？
<gfrog> onlylove: 那相机才400块
<onlylove> palomino|working: 双反相机
<happyaron> gfrog: 至少我不卢瑟，这我承认
<gfrog> onlylove: 你想玩也玩的起
<palomino|working> 喔。。完全不懂 onlylove
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> 人家还把教徒的十一税全吞了
<happyaron> 当然娱乐下没问题啦
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 大叔的也不放过，ee 不放过 Meaculpa 不放过， roylez 和你也不能放过
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个摩门教
<gfrog> happyaron: 我刚来帝都的时候就知道乃的大名啦，当时敬仰的很呢
<happyaron> nyfair: en
<nyfair> 把圣经吃得滚瓜烂熟，辩论起来滴水不漏
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> gfrog: 毛。。。后来发现就一sb屁孩儿是吧。
<palomino|working> .... jiero_unfit
<nyfair> 什么问题都能跟你扯到哪本书几章几节
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 。。。你多么小就出名了啊。
<nyfair> 然后无论刮风下雨，每天出去传教
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 我跟他比就是sb屁孩儿
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛儿，当时就知道乃是小孩儿，一样敬仰。
<nyfair> 我以前中二的时候觉得这很可笑，现在更中二了，佩服得五体投地
 * jiero_unfit 不可思议，竟然这么卡。。。
 * jiero_unfit 撤离
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙叔儿，毛儿啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃当时都有一屋子的粉丝了，我还是在帽帽当猴子的傻屌
 * nyfair 错过了这种妹子，以后没可能找到更好的了
<nyfair> 你们说我说了这么多，应不应该直接一点？
<nyfair> 反正还是邻居，抬头不见低头见
<palomino|working> 回家,bye
<nyfair> 走了走了
 * gfrog 肥家
<happyaron> 回不了的飘过……
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 批量下载twitter文字内容，如何写脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458000 hi，想问个问题，我需要批量下载某个twitter账号发布的内容，发现可以通过这种链接进行下载， Code: https://twitter.com/i/profiles/show/CGChengduAir/timeline?include_available_features=1&include_entities=1&last_note_ts=0&max_i
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr:点点点.  19:38
<savr> anyone have any contacts in the chinese goverment?
<perr> bingo
<nothinking> hello
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  19:58
<nothinking> 明天是不是发布14.04
<nothinking> lainme: 在马
<lainme> nothinking: 什么事
<nothinking> lainme:  你那个pigdin-lwqq  不支持13.04?
<nothinking> 我添加 app了 但是 install  显示没有找到
<lainme> nothinking: 恩，13.04已经EOL了，launchpad上不能编译了。
<nothinking> 那13.04 上QQ没什么好的解决办法吗
<lainme> nothinking: 可以自己编译源码
<nothinking> 编译了 也安装了  但是没有webqq的协议
<lainme> nothinking: 你再仔细去看看wiki，pidgin-lwqq现在的编译方法有改变
<nothinking> 谢谢 能给个地址吗
<lainme> nothinking: https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/wiki/Install-From-Source
<^k^> ⇪ t: Install From Source · xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq Wiki · GitHub
<nothinking> 我先看看啊  不懂的能麻烦您吗？
<lainme> nothinking: 可以，不用这么客气
<nothinking> lainme:   好的 我先看看 一会麻烦你
<nothinking> 需要安装master分支  还是dev分支
<nothinking> lainme:  需要哪个分支
<lainme> nothinking: dev需要按wiki上的方法编译。master是以前的，需要按照这一版的方法编译 https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/wiki/Install-From-Source/ea51a885bef5fc06adad4a4229fab010b636319f
<^k^> ⇪ t: Install From Source · xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq Wiki · GitHub
<nothinking> lainme:  是要先吧lwqq编译是吗
<lainme> nothinking: 恩。其实分离后，我也没编译过……
<nothinking> lainme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261180/
<nothinking> 各种问题啊
<savr> anyone have guanxi with the chinese goverment?
<nothinking> lainme:  重启了pidgin   里面还是没有协议
<lainme> nothinking: 没什么问题啊，看起来已经装好了。
<nothinking> lainme:   webqq协议有了  提示 Unknow error
<nothinking> 这是什么问题呢
<ioio> 我的chrome的flash插件没了
<lainme> nothinking: 不清楚。重新连接看看
<nothinking> 还是一样的错误
<nothinking> 是不是腾讯又调整了。。。。
<lainme> nothinking: 应该不是。我这里使用没有问题。你试试在账户设置里把SSL禁用。还不行的话把verbose（输出等级）开到3,然后贴下终端信息
<nothinking> lainme:  账户设置在哪
<nothinking> 找到了 后卖弄这个verbose  开到3  我一会试试
<nothinking> lainme:   后面这个要怎么操作
<lainme> nothinking: 在终端运行pidgin就行了，等到出现unknown error的时候，把之前输出的信息贴一下
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~/pidgin-lwqq/build$ pidgin
<nothinking> 退出，因为另一个 libpurple 客户端已运行。
<nothinking> nothinking@nothinking-ThinkPad-T430u:~/pidgin-lwqq/build$
<\q> centos efi 安裝有人弄過嗎？
<jusss> mayli_sleep: ?
<sasa> centos几？我装过debian
<\q> centos 6.5 efi
<nothinking1> pidgin-lwqq
<nothinking1> 搞定
<sasa> 卡在哪里了……我记得debian装的时候自己就装好了……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 预装win8操作系统，双系统安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458001 买了半年的hp envy15 j105tx笔记本。 预装win8操作系统，启动模式uefi，关闭了secure boot。 硬盘是带24gssd的。 刻录好了u盘，通过u盘启动后可以到选择试用ubuntu，安装等等选项，但是选择任何一个选
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 命令cp的小问题，不知道算不算比较偏门 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458002 事情是这样的： 最近在学linux的命令，偶遇cp, （我知道 -f 是强制不提示覆盖文件）做了个小测试，过程结果如下： yuhao@yuhao-Latitude-3440:~$ mkdir temp yuhao@yuhao-Latitude-3440:~$ cd temp yuhao@yuhao-Latitude-
<^k^>  ─> 3440:~/temp$ ls yuhao@yuhao-Latitude-3440:~/temp$ cp /etc/rc.local rc.local yuhao@yuhao-Latitude-3440:~/temp$ cp /etc/rc0.d/README rc.local yuhao@yuhao-Latitude-3440:~/temp$ cp -r / …
<maplebeats> lainme: 我想破罐破摔去HK找工作，您觉得现实么
<lainme> maplebeats: 香港科技园？
<maplebeats> lainme: 那是什么东东
<maplebeats> lainme: 随便什么吧，想走远点。。。
<lainme> maplebeats: 很多企业驻扎的地方。有想法那就试试吧
<maplebeats> lainme: first，我要写计划练习英文了。
<maplebeats> lainme: thanks!
<ioio> ubuntu14.04 chrome flash plugin 没了
<ioio> 怎么办
<October21> flashblock
<ioio> 安装flashblock插件？
<October21> 我屏蔽了flash
<imtxc_unhappy> test
<^k^> imtxc_unhappy:点点点.  22:12
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 今天跑了没
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 刚回来
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 数据惨不忍睹啊
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 6.18km, 55:41 平均心率171.。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 没办法把心率控制在 60-70% 啊，跑起来就180, 快走就140.。
<imtxc_unhappy> 快走130好像
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 7 Improvements In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS That You’re Going To Love http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458004 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ub ... youll-love 更小的launcher: 允许超过百分之100的声量 <
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 你刚开始太冒进了
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 你拿心脏可能受不了
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不过你的成绩很不错
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 倒没有感觉多吃力
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 就是下次要带瓶水
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我为了保持60-70% 基本上就不敢跑
<imtxc_unhappy> 不是超过80就成了无痒运动了么，减不了脂啊
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不过你年轻，这个心率倒也还好
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: lol, 感觉还不错，明天不下雨的话继续
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 管住嘴，迈开腿
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 食物要以蛋白为主，淀粉类的控制，少吃多餐
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 额，怪不得
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我现在是少餐多吃
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 3个月后保证你能少10kg
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 是少吃多餐
<freeflying> 不是少餐多吃
<imtxc_unhappy> 好吧，我弄反了
<ioio> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-pepper-flash-player-12-0-on-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-0412-1012-04-linux-mint-16151413-pear-os-87-and-elementary-os-0-2/
<^k^> ⇪ t: How To Install Pepper Flash Player 12.0 On Ubuntu 14.04,13.10,13.04,12.10,12.04, Linux Mint 16,15,14,13, Pear OS 8,7 And Elementary OS 0.2 | LinuxG.net
<ioio> ubuntu14.04 chromium安装flash player
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 上传数据真麻烦
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 没有蓝牙没有 wifi
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: xp 虚拟机上安装 connect 还要什么 .net ..
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 我劝过你的吧
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你unhappy了两天了
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不过虚拟机你还是用vmware吧，其它跟它比弱爆了
<freeflying> cc onlylove happyaron
<onlylove> freeflying: vmware的workstation不好用
<freeflying> onlylove: 我用的fusion
<freeflying> onlylove: 在linux下用workstation还能虚拟osx
<onlylove> freeflying: 总之，不好用就是了，虽然vmware是专门做虚拟化的
<onlylove> freeflying: 我天天对着一堆esxi上的vm，好用不好用我自己知道
<onlylove> freeflying: esxi的虚拟显卡，X的分辨率只有800*600
<onlylove> freeflying: 这闹哪样么
<freeflying> onlylove: esxi没用过
<onlylove> freeflying: 你用过就知道了……
<onlylove> freeflying: 而且我环境里面经常有beta的东西，然后各种BUG
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 你知道因为BUG导致要用init=/bin/sh的感觉么
<onlylove> freeflying: 我就不知道那bug怎么能把root密码给搞了
<happyaron> freeflying: what'up?
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 就用的 vmware 嘛，不过省1000块钱倒也不错，能买一个蓝牙耳机了 lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 附和你下，说vmware好用
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: lxc 也挺好的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 真心的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 坏蓉，你赶紧把市面上的虚拟化挨个夸一遍
<happyaron> onlylove: kvm大垃圾
<freeflying> happyaron: 这事贵司投入最正确的地方
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<happyaron> freeflying: 猫猫最sb的地方。
<freeflying> happyaron: 可惜贵司方向性失败，当初应该直接买了docker, 搞毛的openstack啊
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 你不是还卖过openstack么
<\q> happyaron: efi system partition 裏 /EFI/$name/grub.efi ?
<happyaron> \q: 这个问iMadper
<happyaron> \q: 我对EFI基本不了解
<freeflying> happyaron: 混饭吃，没办法啊，没看我现在天天黑OS
<happyaron> freeflying: 黑啥os
<happyaron> freeflying: open source？
<freeflying> happyaron: openstack
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 更新后Gnome顶部面板的字体出现变化了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458005 我在gnome-tweaktool里面已经设置成文泉驿了，不过对顶部面板没有效果。不知道有哪位知道如何修改过来 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒙毅酋长 — 2014-04-16 22:39
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<\q> lxc感覺個人玩就不錯了，docker好在哪兒呢
<\q> megacli 真難用
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: garmin 网站好慢
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 没办法
<onlylove> 你们一个个硬件资源都富余，都在玩虚拟化……就我这个在vm上班的资源紧张……
<freeflying> 我现在家里至少有三台电脑常年关机
<jusss> freeflying: 求赠送
<jusss> freeflying: chromebook eeepc之类的
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 我的GPS数据误差好大
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 或者地图有误差？
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 地图漂移，必须得，网站要是中文的时候选百度就好了
<freeflying> jusss: 没chromebook eeepc
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 手表上能保存几次的记录
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 没在意，1-20次没问题
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 好吧，明天了再研究研究看看其他功能
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 没啥其它功能
<ioio> ubuntu这个sun pinyin的图标好像更新图标啊...
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy, darktable的base curve预设是逆向破解出来的
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy, 可是距离单反默认的处理效果 还是有差距 费解
<gebjgd> cherrot, 这么深奥
<cherrot> gebjgd, 就是图像曲线啊
<\q> efibootmgr 稀裏糊塗可啓動了
<happyaron> Debian 有长期支持了。
<happyaron> 哦也哦也哦也哦也哦也哦也
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^^^
<felixonmars> happyaron: 和 ubuntu 的 LTS 有任何关系吗?
<happyaron> felixonmars: 关系的话就是都是支持5年。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 其他关系没有
<felixonmars> 哦, 还以为会有上下游的关系...
<happyaron> lol
<felixonmars> 话说 ubuntu 14.04 准备停在 3.13 的内核上么...
<felixonmars> 感觉好奇怪的决策啊...
<happyaron> 是的
<happyaron> felixonmars: 但貌似真是
<felixonmars> 3.10和3.12都是LTS
<felixonmars> 他们偏偏选了个 3.13...
<happyaron> 为了支持新硬件吧
<happyaron> 可能哪个point release就又升级内核了。
<felixonmars> 这下又要 backport 好多的感觉...
<felixonmars> (以后的话
<happyaron> felixonmars: 其实ubuntu的3.13里已经有一大堆从-next什么的弄来的东西了。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 各种backport
<felixonmars> 好吧=.=...
<happyaron> ubuntu kernel team主要就是干backport的嘛
<felixonmars> 我觉得的话, 怎么也应该选个kernel的LTS版本来干backport...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 那样支持新硬件不好
<felixonmars> 会让别人对ubuntu LTS的稳定性更有信心嘛)
<happyaron> felixonmars: ubuntu在硬件支持上还是很牛x的。。。
<savr> http://online.thatsmags.com/post/brides-sister-saves-day-by-marrying-groom
<gebjgd> 3.13很有意义
<^k^> savr: ⇪ Stranded bride's sister saves the day by marrying groom
<savr> insanity
<felixonmars> 看来是 3.14 出来太晚的缘故...
<gebjgd> 内核bug
<felixonmars> *我猜
<\q> rpm --root -i 手動安裝好麻煩……
<freeflying> happyaron: LTS也就2年的支持
<freeflying> happyaron: debian再5年支持也没用，没商业支持企业用毛啊
<ioio> 我现在想用PHP写点东西，然后去面试，你们能不能给点建议 实现什么功能好啊。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-17
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 证据显示：Linux战争已经转移到OpenStack http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458016 英文原文：More evidence that the Linux wars have moved to OpenStack http://gigaom.com/2014/04/15/more-evide ... openstack/ 　　除了微软和 AWS，大多数技术供应商都依赖 OpenStack 提供云基础。Red Hat 希望在云上复制其在企
<^k^>  ─> 业级 Linux 上的成功。但是其他的 Linux / OpenStack 玩家拼命地想阻止这种可能性，在 Red Hat 峰会召开之际，开源解决方案供应商 Red Hat 宣布 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Touch 最棒的触摸体验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458017 来源:IMCN Ubuntu touch 到目前为止最好的触摸体验截图，设计改善、更加稳定，在UI设计上提升了Ubuntu touch的形象。 163954N03-0.jpg Canonical已经在Ubuntu touch上已经取得了明显的进步，MIR得到进一步的改进，新的boot
<^k^>  ─> splash启动动画已可运行，一个新的应用程序切换方式，而网络电话和双SIM卡的支持已经运行。 同时，Canonical最近宣布，他们已经开始为自 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu13.10双配置nginx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458018 我有一台机器，双网卡，一个配置外网IP（例如222.22.2.2），一个配置内网IP（例如192.168.1.2），想用nginx做反向代理去访问我内部的一个应用（例如test.proxy.com），达到从公司外面，访问我配置的这个外网IP（22
<^k^>  ─> 2.22.2.2）的时候，跳转到test.proxy.com的目的。请问具体的思路应该是什么样的呢？第一次使用nginx，还有双网卡这样配，求指导。 统计信息 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu13.10双网卡配置nginx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458020 我有一台机器，双网卡，一个配置外网IP（例如222.22.2.2），一个配置内网IP（例如192.168.1.2），想用nginx做反向代理去访问我内部的一个应用（例如test.proxy.com），达到从公司外面，访问我配置的这个外网I
<^k^>  ─> P（222.22.2.2）的时候，跳转到test.proxy.com的目的。请问具体的思路应该是什么样的呢？第一次使用nginx，还有双网卡这样配，求指导。 统计 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu13.10升级14.04，无法调用ibus输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458022 之前ubuntu13.10就存在类似问题，开机后无法调用出ibus输入法，但重启1-2次就可以解决问题(可正常使用输入法)，由于不经常关机所以还可以忍受。 现在还是同样的问题，而且重启也不能解决问题
<^k^>  ─> 试过ibus restart没用，输入法切换快捷方式没有问题 ps:以上通过百度在线输入法输入，知道怎么办的前辈赶紧帮看下呀 统计信息: 发表于 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 正式版应该出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458023 每日版都出现了0416.1 .2 .3，应该就是正式版了 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140416.1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily ... 0140416.2/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily ... 0140416.1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/d ... 0140416.3/ <a c
<^k^>  ─> lass=&qu
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sjd_zeus> http://www.aili.com/ns/040302z.html
<^k^> sjd_zeus: ⇪ err: no title
 * jiero_unfit 抱抱 freeflying 大叔
 * Pipi 请问如何用IRC传文件，在虚拟机下尝试用dcc send发送失败，提示Unable to resolve local host
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 早
<Pipi> 请问如何用IRC传文件，在虚拟机下尝试用dcc send发送失败，提示Unable to resolve local host
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero_unfit: 早
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 擦咧，上周业务员填的表，刚查询15号才开始审核……
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 两周内会有结果
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 这个速度不算慢
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 靠，两周以后我在不在这还是个问题
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我担心的是TMD，他把卡寄过来我怎么拿
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: .. 有朋友在么
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 让帮你拿
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 所以这事情很麻烦
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 批了再考虑这事儿
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我突然想联系银行，让他放支行，我去拿
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我记得可以这样
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不行的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我要求只要电子账单，不要纸质的！
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 招行没有纸质的了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 还是哪家来着我忘了
<perr> 手机irc蛮舒服。
<eexpress> 舒服个啥，tab都没
<perr> eexpress 有个查找图标。功能同tab同
<eexpress> 你啥软件
<perr> androirc
<eexpress> 你试试holoirc
<perr> 在输入栏左边
<cppking> 我碰到一个很诡异的事情
<perr> 表怕。有党
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 有 tab 啊
<cppking> 我一台服务器3张网卡，其中1张是ipmi的，进centos，能识别到3张卡，只有前2张能用，第3张根本没插网线，然后我用ipmitool 给ipmi网卡设了一个跟eth0同网段的地址，奇怪的事情发生了，网段内所有的机器都能ping通！ 也就是说eth0同时被操作系统和bmc使用，并且具有不同的ip地址
<cppking> 然后有另一台跟他一模一样的服务器，我做了同样的事情，却不能ping通，这世界实在是太诡异了
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 不哈皮的，手机上哪里来的tab
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 放大镜啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 有个放大镜的图标来着，搜索图标
<eexpress> perr: 丢了丑陋的吧。看holoirc
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 啥啥。
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 手机用irc的时候，可以用搜索键补全啊
<eexpress> 啥软件，这不知道。
<perr> 感觉还可以，不想换
<eexpress> perr: 不漂亮的，不上手机
<eexpress> 死家伙，手机上哪里来的搜索键。lol
<ioio> 我现在想用PHP写点东西，然后去面试，你们能不能给点建议 实现什么功能好啊。。。
<onlylove> ioio: 对数据库增删查改
<ioio> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: QA是啥……
<onlylove> ioio: 基本功，咋了
<onlylove> ioio: 你看O'Reilly那本learning php and mysql，不就是写了个简单的blog
<ioio> onlylove: 感觉写这些交上去心里没有底啊。。
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 输入法上面啊
<onlylove> ioio: 那你爱写啥写啥
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 有个放大镜模样的图标
<onlylove> ioio: 有能力用php写操作系统
<ioio> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> ioio: 去面试，仅仅是为了证明你能干活而已
<onlylove> ioio: 招聘安全工程师，不能黑NSA的不要？
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 哦，不是输入法上面的，在 send 按钮前面
<ioio> onlylove: 哦，那我就写一个增删该差交上去吧，我这两天一直在用mongodb， mysql的还没弄啊 今天看看怎么操作
<perr> 刚加了个qq群开始水。被骂shutup....
<onlylove> ioio: 那就用mongdb
<ioio> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> ioio: 这东西我觉得没啥意思，不过你最好是等坏荣来了问下
<ioio> onlylove: 坏荣ID是多岁
<ioio> 多少
<onlylove> ioio: happyaron
<ioio> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> xxxx: 咋改名了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39169
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 诺基亚在2001年开发生产了数千部平板
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04LTS下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458026 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140417/ 大家看看是不是这个 统计信息: 发表于 由 shajia2646 — 2014-04-17 10:45
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教 ubuntu 12.04 server 安装浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458028 大家好，请教下在一台不能上网的机器上安装12.04 server版本，请问下如何在系统里安装浏览器进行浏览网页？ 在网上找的都是用apt-get 图形界面的方式，现在机器不能联网，请问有简便的方法么？ 非
<^k^>  ─> 常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyshooter — 2014-04-17 11:03
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求libre office impress 中对文字对象添加声音的做法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458030 我在任务窗格里可以添加翻页的声音，但是在对标题添加动作的时候右键选择EffectOptions里面的声音选项，ok退出，F5播放，但是标题出来了，声音没出来。 求帮助。
<^k^>  ─> 另外libreoffice3.5.7.2版本，是安装ubuntu12.04的时候默认的，没有升级。 impress可以支持mp3格式的背景音乐吗？我试了，能选中音乐但是也不出 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vituralbox4.3挂载共享文件，出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458031 在ubuntu12.04中安装了virtualbox4.3,在安装完增强后，在虚拟机中安装的系统ubuntu12.04的终端输入 mount -t vboxsf 共享文件名 /mnt 时，显示mount:文件系统错误，共享文件夹有超级坏块。怎么解决？谢谢！
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 hmy123m — 2014-04-17 11:15
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 你丫包裹来了, 不happy个毛
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 也不看gtalk
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 不能怪我
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 你用的 hangout 发的吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 怎么了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 对
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 你看 happyaron 天天都happy
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 不知道 xmpp 收不到 hangout 消息么
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 不知道
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 那你也用hangout呀
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 我上班又不看手机
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 你不是去忙了么
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 上班不看手机????
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 恩啊
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 因为以前联通信号差，所以习惯不用手机了。。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: 上班我就没离开过手机, 天天2048
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 然后下班出门之后重启手机
<zenNamaste> imtxc_unhappy: /msg 了
<eexpress> E: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unity8/unity8-private_7.85+14.04.20140415.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<eexpress> E: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unity8/unity8-private_7.85+14.04.20140415.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<eexpress> E: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unity8/unity8-private_7.85+14.04.20140415.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unity8/unity8-private_7.85+14.04.20140415.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb -- unhandled responsein get head
<eexpress> oops
 * zenNamaste 代表kk消灭你  eexpress 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04终端无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458032 在ubuntu12.04终端中输入 sudo apt-get install gnome-panel 显示无法下载等等。 但是却能通过浏览器上网。怎么解决啊？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hmy123m — 2014-04-17 11:19
<ioio> 换一个源试试
<imtxc_unhappy> zenNamaste: 买个蓝牙耳机玩儿
<ioio> 选163的应该可以吧
<eexpress> 破kk也打不开嘛。 zenNamaste 你代表KK? 你个死bot。lol
<eexpress> 懒得换。
<eexpress> ，
<^kk^> ioio, 你是煎蛋那个ioio吗?
<eexpress> 最近1周不更新，保持稳定
<eexpress> 傻 ^kk^ 煎蛋的会来irc
<^kk^> eexpress: 为啥不会?
<ioio> ^kk^: 不是。。。不过我也是煎蛋粉。。。
<^kk^> eexpress: 我这个水产养殖的都来了
<^kk^> ioio: :-)
<cherrot> eexpress: 阿姨早~
<eexpress> nnnd 给日本人写英文邮件，很别扭。
<eexpress> cherrot: momo
<eexpress> 应该写中文，让对方去查汉字字典
<^kk^> eexpress: 用藏文.
 * ^kk^ 好久不欺负ee了
 * ^kk^ 我要打十个!
<eexpress> ^kk^: 你是藏妖？
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 来来来,放个蓝牙耳机的毒过来
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 蓝牙耳机? 不懂
<yunfan> 有个朋友创业公司叫我去 搞得我很纠结 额
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 直接买个车载蓝牙, 捷朗波
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 跑步用,昨天跑了一个小时,路上很无聊啊
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 带车门感应的
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 我跑步um1的
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 我在看那个 MW600, FM功能很赞
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 恩, 骚尼?
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 300+
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 是吗? 我记得见过
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 没有那么贵啊
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 看到特价的时候有199什么的
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 哦, 那你可以买呀
<imtxc_unhappy> 现在稳定价格240
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 图捏...
<onlylove> ^kk^: 伪·kk，qa是啥？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: QA ?
<^kk^> onlylove: qa? 质量保证?
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 是的
<imtxc_unhappy> 脑瘫人不就是么
<onlylove> ^kk^: 我今早上回邮件才看到，qa，not qe
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 我现在已经不脑瘫了~ :-)
<^kk^> onlylove: qa是工作内容, qe是title
<onlylove> ^kk^: 吃啥药吃好的
<^kk^> onlylove: 我是这么理解的
<^kk^> onlylove: 脑残片呀
<^kk^> onlylove: 你要是qe的话, level比我高了一大级
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 要不要日淘一个香水瓶
<onlylove> ^kk^: 怎么会……
<^kk^> onlylove: 恭喜了
<^kk^> onlylove: 怎么不会???
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 用不到.... ....
<^kk^> onlylove: 我助理工程师嘛.
<onlylove> ^kk^: 唉，先别急着恭喜，HR那边说，要PM先带一个月，然后再去面试
<^kk^> onlylove: qe是工程师.
<^kk^> onlylove: 哦. pm带你?
<onlylove> ^kk^: 不就是去掉一个a么
<^kk^> onlylove: 呸, 工资呀!
<onlylove> ^kk^: 应该是文思这边的
<^kk^> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> ^kk^: 看样不会给我调整
<^kk^> onlylove: 去掉个a, 没意义, 对我来说.  涨工资才是实实在在的
<onlylove> ^kk^: 对我也一样啊
<onlylove> ^kk^: 啥时候有能力给家里的房付一半钱，就准备滚回去
 * ^kk^ 先去吃饭
<onlylove> ^kk^: 这边土豪太多，一堆没结婚的都在讨论装修了，我和她们没啥共同话题
<^kk^> onlylove: 对!
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 她们
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 是的，你没看错，她们
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 球认识
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 我对用词很讲究的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我也很讲究啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 所以你意识到了
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 所以球认识
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 手机买了没？
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 买了啊
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 哦,不是,买了手机号
<eexpress> 那妹子上钩了？
<gshmu> Ubuntu 手机 哪里买？
<eexpress> 。。你这骗子嘛。不买手机，想屌妹子。
<gshmu> 妹子 哪呢？？？
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 啊,我把那妹子拉黑了
<eexpress> gshmu: MX3?
<gshmu> eexpress: 哪里有卖的？
<eexpress> imtxc_unhappy: 可怜的
<eexpress> gshmu: 魅族啊
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 她又不理我
<gshmu> 这黑拉的
<eexpress> bs imtxc_unhappy
<eexpress> 这好意思说拉黑
<eexpress> E: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libv/libva/libva1_1.3.0-2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libv/libva/libva1_1.3.0-2_amd64.deb -- unhandled responsein get head
<eexpress> mird130.avi
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: ....
<iyzsong> - -
<eexpress> 触动你们那根神经了？
<imtxc_unhappy> eexpress: 不说话不删了做啥啊
<freeflying> eexpress: ee
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何将文件装入内存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458033 比如 Code: avconv -i input.m4a tmp.wav process.sh -i tmp.wav output.flac 我感觉自己的硬盘不是很健康，有没有办法把tmp.wav装到内存里，在当前目录产生output.flac，然后脚本结束之后把占用的内存清空？ 多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 iheartpp — 2014-04-17 11:49
<gshmu> MX3 系统：Flyme OS 3.0（基于Android 4.2）
<onlylove> eexpress: 看到了吧，妹子对他没兴趣，自然不说话，不说话留在做啥
<gshmu> 删除 和 拉黑 不一样
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 有百度地图啊
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 用百度地图看了看,没有飘逸
<imtxc_unhappy> 漂移
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 好像今天才有的百度地图功能?
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 中文版的网页有百度选项
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 不错,准多了
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 我都不在意这些的
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 开始我以为是gps数据不准呢
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: http://imagebin.org/306066
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 百度上看,还是挺准的, 目测误差了2m范围里面
<tcstory> 为啥ubuntu下的empathy那么蛋疼呢
<freeflying> tcstory: 这种软件有不蛋疼的妈
<tcstory> 点击主界面的账户设置没有任何反映，必须要在终端运行empathy-account
<freeflying> imtxc_unhappy: 不用纠结这个了，好好跑步吧骚年
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 而且我已经设置了消息提醒，但是我听不到声音
<imtxc_unhappy> tcstory: 不知道啊
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 你用啥客户端
<imtxc_unhappy> tcstory: weechat
<imtxc_unhappy> tcstory: 要提示音做啥
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: ，我调节了系统中事件声音的音量，听到了提示音了
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 这样比较高端上档次
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 为啥呢？
<imtxc_unhappy> tcstory: .... 系统声音关了的?
<imtxc_unhappy> ...
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 虽然之前我也是用不惯empathy，但是感觉他比较漂亮
<imtxc_unhappy> tcstory: 不为啥啊, 我觉得提示音没什么用, 而且我工作用的台式机也没有外放
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 系统声音没有关，是系统声音设置中的 “事件声音”的音量太小
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 纳尼，你说的是公司的台式机吗？
<imtxc_unhappy> tcstory: 恩
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 你生活中用linux吗？
<tcstory> imtxc_unhappy: 你应该也是用ubuntu的吧？这是系统是我昨晚刚刚安装好的ubuntu 14.04 15号的版本
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 一个困扰我很久的问题：无法使用有线网络(无线可正常使用) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458034 网络连接里有线连接为灰色，无线网络可正常使用 原本联网是正常的，后来换了一个学校就出现了有线无法连接的问题。问题从12.04就开始存在，现在一直升级到14.04问题
<^k^>  ─> 依旧。具体问题如下： 1、连接上网线，网卡指示灯只在开机的时候亮，开机之后就不再亮。 2、ifconfig得到的有线网卡信息如下： eth0 Lin …
<tcstory> ^k^: 不好意思哦，我不懂
<^k^> tcstory, .. 休息一下 ..  12:23
<tcstory> ^k^: ............
<^k^> tcstory, 休息一下..  12:24
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu13.10升级到14.04后出现两个无线图标，看着好难受 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458035 ubuntu13.10升级到14.04后出现两个无线图标，看着好难受 统计信息: 发表于 由 gapple3 — 2014-04-17 12:21
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 脑瘫人支付宝密我一下
<imtxc_unhappy> cherrot: 0620 那个手机号
<cherrot> imtxc_unhappy: 是6.22汇率来这么？
<imtxc_unhappy> 23
<cherrot> OK
<imtxc_unhappy> 我那天是按 6.23 算的
<happyaron> 积极准备跳票
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 你咋这么不高兴
<imtxc_unhappy> 不知道啊
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 积极准备跳票
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: 7 了再跳
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 啥叫7了
<imtxc_unhappy> 额,说错了
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: ubuntu手机要跳还是ubuntu要跳还是输入法要跳
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 输入法输入法
<imtxc_unhappy> happyaron: ..
<imtxc_unhappy> freeflying: 为嘛我这个低端心率带也有步频
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 点点神马
<happyaron> 拜见破马*伪*卢瑟
<palomino|working> = =#
 * jiero_unfit 拜见 palomino|working
<palomino|working> .....
 * palomino|working 用 jiero 的小手抚摸 happyaron 
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: ...
 * jiero_unfit 穿上钉鞋践踏 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
 * onlylove 拜土豪马·伪·卢瑟
<happyaron> 拜土豪马·伪·卢瑟 +
<happyaron> 拜土豪马·伪·卢瑟 +1
 * onlylove 拜坏蓉·真··温拿
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 伪 卢瑟 你好
 * onlylove 吃饭先
<onlylove> happyaron: 真·温拿 你好
<happyaron> …………………………
<freeflying> happyaron: Unhappy Ubuntu lol
<happyaron> 跳票跳票
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 记得跟马克建议建议 :)
<happyaron> freeflying: 你建议吧，我这也不方便说啊～
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在还在着急为啥不跳票呢。
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> 14.04发布没
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不知道，反正cn.archive.ubuntu.com挂了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> >_<
<happyaron> 我还是要让输入法支持wheezy，maid
<happyaron> 滚了。
<freeflying> happyaron: cn.a.u.c不是指向搜狐的妈
<Guest48465> 14.04支持联想Y410p吗
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  出 Unubuntu 了么？
<^kk^> cherrot: 我的支付宝?
<^kk^> cherrot: 等下
<^kk^> cherrot: 计算方式, 参考 imtxc_unhappy 上次的
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 你丫刚才给我打钱了?
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: nnnd, 不合适.
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 这样你亏了
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 跟我有啥关系,又不是我出钱...
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 你确定你不亏????
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 别人出钱的啊
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 你这是跟那个人多大仇~ lol
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 那我就不管了~
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 本来打算你给我,我再给他
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 这样也是两次运费
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 熊
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 现在你不用邮给我,直接给他,不是一样么
<^kk^> imtxc_unhappy: 好. .
<jiero_unfit> imtxc_unhappy:  分赃呢。
<jiero_unfit> imtxc_unhappy:  lol 竟然不回话拉儿
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero_unfit: lol
<^kk^> jiero_unfit: fit 合身, unfit, 不合身, 你又瘦了? 衣服传不进去了?
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^: 我太瘦了。
<^kk^> jiero_unfit: 多吃呀!
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^: 我需要变胖
<^kk^> jiero_unfit: 脂肪多的食物, 晚上吃
<^kk^> jiero_unfit: 保持血糖略高
<jiero_unfit>   恶心脂肪，恶心蛋白质，吃多了会吐，多天吃不下方饭
 * jiero_unfit 消化不了脂肪和蛋白质。。。
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^:  噢。好的晚上多吃脂肪，现在晚上还是吃糖多
<cherrot> ^kk^: 转你了 查收一下
<cherrot> ^kk^: 是15刀吧
<^kk^> jiero_unfit: 唉, 我以前也特别瘦, 胖不起来, 现在胖了又瘦不下去了
<^kk^> cherrot: *NOD*
 * imtxc_unhappy 刚才还了一下信用卡,更不开心了
<imtxc_unhappy> ^kk^: 下午给发出去?
<jiero_unfit> imtxc_unhappy: 我还没收到信息还信用卡呢。。。
<^kk^> cherrot: 我收到了.
<^kk^> cherrot: :-)
<jiero_unfit> 发现钱真难统计。算了，忘了吧。。。
 * jiero_unfit 刚刚注意到一件事，电信封杀我的桥接了。。。
<jiero_unfit> 桥接路由器不能用了
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^ 你们公司发快递有优惠不？为啥发北京最便宜呢。。。
 * jiero_unfit 现在发北京是 6元起
<^kk^> jiero_unfit: 不知道呀, 没优惠吧
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^  我这里山东任意有邮局的地方是 ￥5  起EMS，这太黑暗了。
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^  噢。不过可以用来寄送恶心物到你们那里。
<^kk^> ...
 * ^kk^ 没招谁没惹谁呀
<jiero_unfit> ^kk^: 值得寄送的要不就是礼物，要不就是恶心物
<^kk^> .. ... ... ...
 * jiero_unfit 抱抱 ^kk^    今天我请假一天，晚上去女生宿舍玩
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 女·生·宿·舍！
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  破马破马破马破马你的工资到底多高啊
 * jiero_unfit 穷啊。
<palomino|working> 不怎么高啊
 * jiero_unfit 只有 2500月薪
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 给我3000元把。
<happyaron> freeflying: 搜狐的服务器出了点问题啊
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 那是神马。。。
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 哪个？
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 你刚才跟我说的神马
<hoxily> imtxc_unhappy, 还是 unhappy啊。
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  噢。就是电信不让我 路由连路由上网了。
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 噢叫做中继
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 怎么了
<palomino|working> 找适当的时机跳槽吧 jiero_unfit
<^kk^> palomino|working: 马老板收留我吧
<happyaron> 没怎么
<palomino|working> O_O ^kk^
<^kk^> palomino|working: 我去给你打工
<palomino|working> 这只是怎么回事...
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  我没学历，不吃苦，啥都不干。
<palomino|working> -_-
<^kk^> palomino|working: 我也一样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那只是吃脑残片好了的脑瘫
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我的脑瘫终于有治了
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 马儿，
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 吃脑残片
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 吃什么补什么的哲学。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 以毒攻毒吧
<^kk^> palomino|working: 贵司招人不?
<^kk^> palomino|working: 俺过去打工
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 招 onlylove  把。
<palomino|working> 招游戏策划~
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 。我来。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 每天工作1小时。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不去游戏策划，会被骂死的
<palomino|working> .........
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 剩下时间打游戏不是？
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 早
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 早安少年
<^kk^> palomino|working: 游戏策划能remote吗?
<palomino|working> 我们不会太狠的，每天工作12小时就行
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 再等半年 Android 5.0的最新消息及8个期望 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458037 来源：腾讯数码 毫无疑问，Android 5将是令人兴奋的操作系统，因为Android4.0至4.4版本之间并没有显著的差异，显然谷歌会在5.0版本中进行一些较大幅度的革新。那么，代号为“柠檬芝士蛋糕”或
<^kk^> palomino|working: 原来马老板叫 马八匹
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  噢。玩11小时游戏，可以啊
<palomino|working> 那是测试的工作 jiero_unfit
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 噢。不玩怎么会知道平衡性。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 测试会被游戏里面各种BUG郁闷死吗？
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 你搞毛，为啥要平衡
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 不会，他们只是测试玩家的下限。
<imtxc_unhappy> hoxily: 对啊\
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 平衡了怎么圈钱
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  RTS
<palomino|working> 会 onlylove
<palomino|working> 每天反复玩自己不爱玩的游戏 :D
<palomino|working> 还充满bug :D
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后揪着开发的耳朵说，你怎么又犯错！
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 利用bug 玩游戏。
 * jiero_unfit 算了。不喜欢快餐刷屏强弱不均不自动的游戏
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族MX3的Ubuntu系统本月公测，视频演示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458038 来源：硬派网 Ubuntu（乌班图）是一个以桌面应用为主的Linux操作系统，2013年1月3日，Ubuntu正式发布面向智能手机的移动操作系统。在今年年初，其与魅族正式开始合作，宣布将推出Ubuntu版魅族M
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 公测?
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 大唐无双有8个职业，其中有奶妈，很平衡
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  还是做手机游戏。
<jiero_unfit> onlylove:  MMORPG 不碰。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马赶紧买一堆MX3测试去
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 厌烦多职业
<palomino|working> 买1个还不行啊. onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不行
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一个才能测试和重现几个BUG
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  不行，要多人测试
<palomino|working> ...
 * jiero_unfit 算了。。。我到达了脑残的境地已经很久了。
 * jiero_unfit 去取外汇去。。。
<palomino|working> 要勇攀新高峰 jiero_unfit
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working: 好吧，绘图出 NDSL 之后我就没绘出任何新的游戏机硬件。。。
<palomino|working> 要继续攀登到 roylez 的境界 jiero_unfit
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  roylez 有什么境界？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，和你说，自从玩网游以后，最恨的就是游戏策划
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<palomino|working> 脑残的巅峰 jiero_unfit
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一旦智商被玩家碾压，就和谐
<jiero_unfit> palomino|working:  游戏企划企划的是如何圈钱对吧？那我干不了。
 * jiero_unfit 只能企划如何好玩。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 和谐的没法玩了，就弃坑开新游戏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这就现在的游戏策划
<palomino|working> 现在是给大款策划的
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 企划不企划圈钱，企划啥？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 错，给大款的孩子企划的
 * adam8157 mark, 请给我一台公测
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 还没领盒饭啊?
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 好悬...
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 交行的卡错过还款日期了....
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不是自动的么？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不是啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 自动从借记卡转账
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我用支付宝的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 不是啊……那网银一样啊
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 惨
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 昨天还款日
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 交多少滞纳金
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不用
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 幸亏联通信号不好我换了移动号码然后联系客服改预留手机顺便问了一下
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 才发现过了一天了, 她告诉我今天还款没有关系的
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你应该写个cron，每个还款日提醒
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不好使啊
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我定了的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我定了还款日前两天提醒我
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 那你雇工秘书吧
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: **BUT** ,我大多数时候会提前还, 所以看到提醒我也就没有留意...
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我要挨个打一遍电话了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 信用卡多了真好
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 不过这起我是真没有收到邮件
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我还了钱才会删邮件的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 而且邮件在gmail里面有醒目的标签
<onlylove> 于正竟然侵权！”我愤怒了，放下手里正吃的“康帅傅”方便面，拿开挡在“ADC”显示器前面的脉劫，启动了番茄花园装机旗舰版win7，打开了“某数目字品牌”的超级安全浏览器，在网络上怒批：让你丫抄袭！让你丫抄袭！
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我需要找一个可行的方式管理这些东西了
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 找个妹子
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 卡都给她
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: ....
<palomino|working> 会统统被刷光? onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不知道，反正有人给他管了
<palomino|working> 只承受还款的痛苦而没有刷卡的快感了.. onlylove
<sjd_zeus> 卧槽，贝克汉姆周六要来我们公司
<yunfan> onlylove: QE是光明的路子 参考啊蛋
<gshmu> 14.04还有多久？？？
<palomino|working> 1天?
<yunfan> 不是今天就是明天
<palomino|working> 不过我家里升级完出了奇怪的问题
<palomino|working> 只要关显示器，就再也不亮了，得重启x
<gshmu> palomino|working: 你家怎么升级了？
<palomino|working> 前几天不已经rc了么
<palomino|working> 我就给升了
<gshmu> bate ？
<palomino|working> rc
<palomino|working> 升级中,各种崩溃信息-_-
<nyfair> 好无聊
 * nyfair 没事婊G婊
<nyfair> 婊子配狗，天长地久
<cppking> sjd_zeus: 卧槽，贝克汉姆周六要来我们公司
<cppking> 宙斯兄，你什么公司
<nyfair> cppking: 小贝不是被卖到巴黎踢球了么？
<cppking> (14:16:31) sjd_zeus 离开了聊天室(quit: Quit: 离开)。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 让你用ubuntu，让你用ubuntu，让你用ubuntu!
<cppking> nyfair: 小贝不是退役了吗？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你用的啥？
<jusss> palomino|working: 是亮点的问题吧
<onlylove> nyfair: winxp
<nyfair> cppking: 不知道，不关心这个
<onlylove> nyfair: 高大上吧
<cppking> nyfair:  sjd_zeus 是谁的马甲啊？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你觉得高就高呗
<jusss> palomino|working: 不重启x改backlights试试
<nyfair> cppking: 那是我校友
<palomino|working> backlights是啥? jusss
<cppking> nyfair: 那他现在在哪个公司上班，你俩都是清华的？
<eexpress> 破马 后庭光线
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<jusss> palomino|working: 就那个调亮度的文件，好像是这个名字 在/sys/下
<palomino|working> 不是亮度问题，对显示器没有输出 jusss
<palomino|working> 显示器只能自己休眠了 jusss
<cppking> ee在说什么“后庭”的 事，感觉好奇怪啊
<eexpress> rpwt?
<palomino|working> 切到tty显示器就会亮起来 jusss
<palomino|working> "be right back" eexpress
<jusss> palomino|working: 我也arch前端时间更新也是这样
<jusss> palomino|working: startx后发现屏幕黑了 tty没事
<cppking> palomino|working: "be right back"是 ‘刚好是后面’的意思嘛？
<eexpress> ,,
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 后来我改了下那个文件，就没事了
<eexpress> 才upgrade了下。
<palomino|working> /sys/class/backlight? jusss
<eexpress> 难道破马的rp会传染？
<eexpress> 试试去
<jusss> palomino|working: 双显卡好像需要不是这样
<jusss> palomino|working: /sys/class/找那个intel 或nv
<palomino|working> 只有intel集显
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<palomino|working> 但是改哪个文件呢。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 我给找下
<palomino|working> thx jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<anders0n> 有在学校的兄台么？帮忙下载一片期刊论文。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 如果没intel_backliht就找brightness就行了
<eexpress> 神奇的破马。启动出现tty界面，，，lightdm中间黑一次，，，nnnnd 破马的传染太厉害了。。。吓死我了。
<palomino|working> brightness里是100 jusss
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<eexpress> 100是老式的写法
<jusss> palomino|working: 看那个max_开头里面是多少
<palomino|working> 同100
<jusss> palomino|working: 我debian 最大4200
<jusss> palomino|working: arch 是100
<eexpress> palomino|working: 此机器从来没出现过tty，启动过程中来说。
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<cppking> 破马是啥东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥光明路子黑暗路子的，我现在觉得你那wfh的路子比较好
<eexpress> 说明你的backlight好强大。
<palomino|working> 工作机升级14.04中 eexpress
<palomino|working> 再挑战一次rp
<eexpress> 啥升级，我很早就是14.04了
<palomino|working> 我一直13.10呢
<palomino|working> 最近几次升级都导致了重装- -
<eexpress> rp这么差。。
<palomino|working> 是啊。。
<eexpress> 除开8.10时，升级重装过一次。。。
<palomino|working> 好在ssd装得快...
<eexpress> 重装，缺省会安装efi了吧
<eexpress> 赶紧看看
<cppking> 14.04的代号是“可靠的塔尔羊”
<cppking> 哪来的马？
<eexpress> 这谁啊
<palomino|working> c++之王
<eexpress> 连破马都不知道。。。
<^kk^> eexpress: 必须默认是efi呀
<^kk^> eexpress: 只要你的机器开的是efimode
<eexpress> 洗屁屁王？
<^kk^> eexpress: 这个是自动检测的
<eexpress> ^kk^: 去，破bot一边去。
<cppking> ee什么是破马，给个链接也行啊
<^kk^> eexpress: .. .. ..
<eexpress> ▶ sdcv palomino
<eexpress> *[,pælә'mi:nәu]
<eexpress> n. 帕洛米诺马
<cppking> 听过破鞋，破瓜，就没听过破马
<^kk^> eexpress: 你想用efi了?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04'完美'解决了我的显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458039 参考： https://blog-kongkong.rhcloud.com/2014/02/09/38/ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/more-work-to-support-nvidia-optimus.html Nvidia Optimus是N卡自动智能切换独显和集成显卡的技术，能在提供优越性能的同时节省电能、减少
<^k^>  ─> 发热。遗憾的是该技术并不支持Linux平台，双显卡的电脑运行Linux时经常会遇到显卡驱动问题。现在依然记得12.04时折腾显卡那段时间。 为 …
<eexpress> 和我没关系。dell那台，直接就安装了efi。我都不鸟它。随便。
<palomino|working> 上回重装ubuntu eexpress
<nyfair> 菊巨不知穷滋味，为装屌丝强说穷
<palomino|working> efi不是得要个专用的启动分区么 eexpress
<palomino|working> 要求不能小于100M
<^kk^> eexpress: 恩, dual mode, 默认尝试efi失败之后, 跳到legacy mode
<eexpress> 是，偷偷的浪费我的磁盘空间
<palomino|working> 然后我用ubuntu安装时那个分区软件分了个100M的
<^kk^> palomino|working: 安装的时候, 不需要
<palomino|working> 安装完怎么也不启动
<palomino|working> 最后发现，那个分区软件分的100M实际是99M
<palomino|working> nnd
<palomino|working> 害我重装8遍
<^kk^> palomino|working: lol~  没有大小限制的
<eexpress> 至于？
<^kk^> palomino|working: 小于100m也可以吧
<jusss> palomino|working: efi就是恶心
<palomino|working> 改成101M马上好了.. ^kk^
<eexpress> 哪里来的这限制
<^kk^> palomino|working: ... ... ... ... 我找不到任何有关100m的理由
<nyfair> ...
<eexpress> 额。去报bug
<jusss> palomino|working: 我曾经被debian的efi搞的一天重装了12次系统
<^kk^> jusss: 自己不懂
<nyfair> 100/1000*1024
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不应该是102.4Mb么
<palomino|working> no idea
<eexpress> ▶ d
<eexpress> 文件系统       类型  容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点
<eexpress> /dev/sda1      ext4  684G   27G  623G    5% /
<jusss> palomino|working: 那些发行版默认给你搞efi的都被驴踢了，怪不得linux普及不了，连装系统都需要知识了，谁还玩
<palomino|working> :-/ jusss
<palomino|working> 反正后来给了101M就好了...
<nyfair> jusss: +1，不过为什么要普及linux呢？
<eexpress> rpwt
<^kk^> jusss: efi不需要你任何额外知识. 只需要选择让distro帮你分区就好.
<^kk^> jusss: 他会帮你建立esp
<jusss> ^kk^: 我就是让它分的区，重装12次没启动起来
<eexpress> jusss: 原来你的rp更差
<jusss> eexpress: 我那是个半成品的efi
<jusss> eexpress: 半成品的efi主板
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/ylvhk0-86047
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
 * jusss 谁教教我用啥写游戏脚本呀
<palomino|working> lua jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 大部分游戏都能吗？比如tx代理的dnf
<palomino|working> 升级程序崩溃了，我擦... eexpress
<palomino|working> 安装了几百个包之后崩了。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 我发现折腾游戏材料也能搞点钱
<palomino|working> 不知道，得具体游戏具体分析呀 jusss
<eexpress> LTS->LTS 嘛。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 等不了2年呀
<palomino|working> 一贯有新版就升级的。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 换arch吧
<palomino|working> :-/ jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 不用考虑版本了
<eexpress> 14.04还是值得升级的。以后你要有耐心
<palomino|working> arch升级致死的概率高么 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 反正有fall-back
<palomino|working> 以后我就换发行版了.. eexpress
<palomino|working> 上回就想换了
<jusss> palomino|working: 反正我还没死过
<palomino|working> 结果被gentoo和sabayon打败了
<eexpress> 好吧。换蜥蜴
<jusss> palomino|working: 要不就debian
<palomino|working> debian啊
<nyfair> jusss: 被arch虐到回归windows的飘过
<palomino|working> 也是个选择
<palomino|working> LOL
<eexpress> 大便不值得吧
<jusss> nyfair: 我也是，在win下玩2个多月游戏了
<palomino|working> 同事天天用debian，用得好开心
<jusss> palomino|working: lfs
<^kk^> jusss: 内核里efi的代码99年就开始往里面添加了... 你的主板啥时候买的, 怎么还是半成品?
<palomino|working> = = jusss
<eexpress> 鸟都不升级，能开心？
<palomino|working> 我这辈子再也不lfs了
<palomino|working> 他压根不升- - eexpress
<jusss> ^kk^: 就是一个半成品的efi 还不是uefi
<^kk^> jusss: uefi == efi
<eexpress> 难道还在gnome2? lol
<palomino|working> xfce...
<eexpress> ，
<jusss> ^kk^: efi != uefi
<nyfair> 我中二的时候觉得linux逼格高，ubuntu用了几个月，然后archlinux用了几个月，然后+windows双系统用了几个月，最后决定，format掉linux分区
<^kk^> jusss: ... ... ...
<iIlL10Oo> 有人冒充我？
<jusss> ^kk^: 一个图形界面，一个没有，能算一样吗
<^kk^> jusss: 你这都啥结论???
<nyfair> 从此再也不折腾了
<^kk^> jusss: efi和uefi同一个东西.
<jusss> ^kk^: 因为多了个u呀，lol
<^k^> 有人冒充我？ `人机合一
<^kk^> ^k^: ... ... ...
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpress> ç ´k
<^kk^> ^k^: 谁冒充你呀...
<^k^> ^kk^, 休息一下..  15:00
 * ^kk^ 好像正主来了
<^k^> ^kk^, 我听从医生理查德S·华莱士。  15:00
<palomino|working> 美国的华莱士
<bcao> iMadper: 你都有op了
<palomino|working> 比你们不知道高到哪里去了
<palomino|working> 我和他谈笑风生
<iMadper> bcao: 我op好久了... 不过是个小op
<eexpress> ?
<bcao> iMadper: 是么
<iMadper> bcao: 这顶帽子戴的提心吊胆的
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<eexpress> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> palomino|working: 土豪马
<bcao> iMadper: 没有顺便他蛋蛋给。。。
 * iMadper momo eexpress 
<bcao> lol
<iMadper> bcao: <bcao> iMadper: 没有顺便他蛋蛋给。。。   读不懂这句... ...
<eexpress> 必草？
 * iMadper 需要重新学语文.
<iMadper> eexpress: .. .. .. ..
<palomino|working> s/他/把/
<palomino|working> 我猜的啊
<bcao> kick dandan
<iMadper> bcao: 李老板是大op吧?
<bcao> iMadper: 原来这样，我好奇小op 能吧大op的人 ban么
<palomino|working> T_T 又重新下载一遍... eexpress
<iMadper> bcao: 如果不担心后果的话, 可以.
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> .....
<bcao> ...
 * iMadper 重新审视了一下, 感觉刚才说话很谨慎, 安全
 * bcao +1
<palomino|working> 小心驶得万年船
<iMadper> palomino|working: 是呀...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 这个小op当的, 提心吊胆的...
<iMadper> bcao: 我也是混irc很久了... 09年就来了
<eexpress> 查。蛋蛋听见了，就发飙。
<eexpress> 吓得某人赶紧跑
<adam8157> 别闹, 修xHCI的bug呢
<iMadper> eexpress: 谁跑了?
<eexpress> 跑下来。
<bcao> adam8157: 开始搞usb了啊
<adam8157> bcao: 我什么活儿都接的
<eexpress> 修啥。又不是自己写的，好意思说修。
<palomino|working> :D
<jusss> palomino|working: 换了吧。升级这么麻烦
<eexpress> 蛋蛋继续研究git，等我问问题。
<palomino|working> 家里的好说，单位的不能随意换
<palomino|working> 但家里的最好也找个替换的ssd来换..
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 咋还没人发邮件来
<onlylove> 远在坡国的远程桌面真慢
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 发出来没有
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 单号 msg 一下?
<eexpress> onlylove: 给我试试
<onlylove> eexpress: 私有地址
<eexpress> vpn?
<onlylove> 是的
<onlylove> 我恨死那个抢占我的原有本地远程桌面的人了
<eexpress> cisco 的vpn，最该死，今天才骂过
<eexpress> nnnnnnnnnd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • （已解决）Makefile时遇到的undefined reference to问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458041 关于Makefile时出现的undefined reference to问题，我发现网上可供参考的方案不太多，而且对于我这种菜鸟来说也看不太懂。这里我是要说一下自己遇到的问题和解决办法。 Ubuntu12.04 安装DDS
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为啊蛋不能wfh?
<yunfan> onlylove: 要不然他怎么时来时不来 没事还去游泳
<yunfan> onlylove: 他只是喜欢待帝都 不像我一样 喜欢回家而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 帝都……空气不好的
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且秋冬季特干燥，搞的一身静电的人很郁闷
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是帝都买东西方便……真的太方便了
<onlylove> yunfan: 物流到我家要好久，帝都隔天到
<iMadper> onlylove: 帝都jd, 上午买下午到, 好几次了~
<iMadper> onlylove: 我老家那边不行, 村里, 要自己去自提的
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 那块表看起来还不错
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 村里有自提点?
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 我说, 我老家, 他们只送到城里, 然后去自提
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 哦
<onlylove> iMadper: 中关村有
<onlylove> iMadper: 你老家哪里，不也是帝都么
<iMadper> onlylove: 河北.
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 打了总共有60分钟电话才把预留手机号全改过来
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 中关村有自提点，你把nick和 iMadper分的明白点
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 还有一家没有改掉
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 我还得做excel表，然后那疯女人过来，和我说，你这个不是预期的结果，我要啥样的结果
<unhappy_imtxc> .....
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 你那个不是预期结果，重新做，我要啥样的结果
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 本来以为就这样过到51看看文思那边咋弄，看样还要鸡飞狗跳到51
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 看msg
<onlylove> iMadper: 老实说，这个所谓的qe，我真不看好，HR那边都说不一定
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以一切尘埃落定之前，都是未知数
<onlylove> iMadper: 搞不好我又和上家那样，被辞掉
<unhappy_imtxc> 我为了大家方便, 换了一个跟以前号码很相似的号码
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 然后顺手打了以前的电话
<gshmu> unhappy_imtxc: 还有比这更难为大家的么？？？
<onlylove> 然后对方很恼火的说，打错了
<gshmu> 相似的号码！！！
<onlylove> 说了多少遍，打错了，你怎么还打！
<gshmu> oh my god, its same.....
<yunfan> onlylove: 那要看从哪里发的物流了 杭州发物流到我家比帝都块
<eexpress> 出鬼了，opera下中键不粘贴了。破马，你害的。
<eexpress> 上市日期：2011年07月
<gshmu> Opera 死了
<onlylove> yunfan: 山东是全国公路比较发达的地方，但是……物流……真的死慢死慢的
<gshmu> 嘿嘿  换吧 换吧 不然搞到你的wand
<palomino|working> -_- eexpress
<eexpress> wandwandwandwand
<gshmu> wand～～～
<gshmu> end
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 就跟生孩子一样～～～
<unhappy_imtxc> gshmu: 这样在改通讯录的时候,只需要改三位就可以啊
<gshmu> unhappy_imtxc: 你觉得都会改么？
<gshmu> unhappy_imtxc: 按说存的时候 选以前的名字就覆盖了  可是有的 就成两个了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里是7-8线的县城 从杭州上海过来就一天
<gshmu> 然后打电话的时候长的差不多 就打错了
<eexpress> nnnd 你这改3位，和全改有区别？
<unhappy_imtxc> gshmu: .. 没关系, 存了我号码的人没几个
<unhappy_imtxc> eexpress: 少操作啊
<eexpress> 根本不会少。
<gshmu> unhappy_imtxc: 自我感觉良好
<gshmu> eexpress: 同意  围攻
<gshmu> 2VS1
<eexpress> 假如这个文件使用 B-画格为参考，那么会导致崩溃或影片断断续续。
<eexpress> Avidemux 能使用其他的方式来储存，但是<b>你将失去画格的精确度</b>。
<eexpress> 你要使用这个方式吗 ?
<yunfan> unhappy_imtxc: 我把你旧号码也存着 以便跟踪
<gshmu> yunfan: 看以后又怎么改么？
<yunfan> gshmu: 看以后是否有启用 或者是 哪个别的人在用 因为我怀疑他会卖号码
<jusss> onlylove: 现在发种都开始用base64了，感觉好机智
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿
<palomino|working> 升级成功了诶
<adam8157> 不是都用"佛曰"了么?
<yunfan> 可以用base85
<yunfan> 前几天在reddit上看的 压缩率高点
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 还有base85阿
<gshmu> yunfan: 号码好值钱哦哦哦
<yunfan> 前几天有人提了个方案 我觉得还行
<yunfan> b64对特殊符号就用了两个 比较浪费
<onlylove> yunfan: base64不是加密的么……
<yunfan> onlylove: 应该叫 编码 不能算加密
<jusss> yunfan: 我4年前从地摊搞了个号码，现在能改成我的吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，这样可以理解
<jusss> yunfan: 据说不让买卖号码，现在
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan: 跟踪?
<yunfan> jusss: 说说而已
<onlylove> jusss: 最近两次充值的发票，去营业厅改
<onlylove> jusss: 好像充值一次要大于20
<jusss> onlylove: 可以吗?
<unhappy_imtxc> 我得想想还有什么需要改的
<jusss> onlylove: 当初买的地摊号好像上面有绑身份证
<onlylove> jusss: 以前是这样的，说未实名的，要补填实名，就这样的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Thunderbird编写邮件有空格发送之后空格消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458042 用它编写邮件的时候开头加入的空格或者制表符，但是等发送之后空格和制表符都不见了。全部变成顶头开始的了。这样巨难看。我使用了html编写格式，发送是以纯文本
<onlylove> jusss: 就是把身份证改成你的
<gshmu> 你觉得我装个英文版的Ubuntu再加个中文输入法 好办不？
<onlylove> gshmu: 不好
<adam8157> onlylove: 充值大于20? 一般一次性交多少钱?
<jusss> onlylove: 能改吗?还需要找对方吗
<yunfan> 不扯淡 继续看驾校教材
<gshmu> onlylove: 为什么不好？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我一般买充值卡冲，一次50
<adam8157> 你没看懂我的梗
<gshmu> 我试过终端 中文显示不好
<onlylove> gshmu: ubuntu你光装中文输入法不能输入中文，不服自己试
<gshmu> 用了 几个工具 还是不好
<jusss> yunfan: 以前绑的身份证不是我的号码，现在能改成我的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不需要，只要你有缴费凭证就可以
<gshmu> onlylove: 为什么？
<onlylove> gshmu: locales哟
<gshmu> onlylove:  现在中文的 那个终端乱码
<onlylove> gshmu: 给你说，你如果用英文版ubuntu，然后装中文，需要装啥
<gshmu> 英文的 不能装中文输入法么？
<jusss> onlylove: 几个月的凭证
<gshmu> 装个输入法！
<onlylove> jusss: 两到三张最近的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> gshmu: 首先，要字体，这随意，ttf-wqy-zenhei就好
<gshmu> onlylove: 装个输入法 不可以么？
<jusss> onlylove: 我们附近的营业厅好像说不行，因为已经有4年了
<onlylove> gshmu: 不可以
<onlylove> jusss: 没有的事
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你只要有足够证据证明这号码你在用，就可以改
<gshmu> onlylove: 要字体装字体 要引擎装引擎
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以打10086
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我问问
<onlylove> gshmu: 还是不行哦，我以前也这么想的，直接装了字体，ibus ibus-pinyin，但是不能输入哦
<unhappy_imtxc> adam8157: 现在净网2014呢,看懂你的梗就进去了
<gshmu> onlylove: 安装ubuntu的原则 坑定是可以的
<onlylove> gshmu: 因为你还缺一个组件，叫language-pack-zh-hans
<gshmu> onlylove: 装上这个组件呢？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你如果装debian的话，字体，ibus ibus-pinyin就可以搞定了
<onlylove> gshmu: 但是ubuntu不行，必须装language pack
<gshmu> 现在说Ubuntu
<onlylove> gshmu: 就是菜单里面的语言支持
<onlylove> gshmu: 你想输入中文，必须勾上那个
<onlylove> gshmu: 不然只能显示，不能输入，不服你自己试
<gshmu> onlylove: 不过或许 14.04 终端识别中文
<gshmu> 这是最佳结果
<onlylove> gshmu: 识别和输入是两码事！
<onlylove> gshmu: 有字体就能识别，你懂不？
<gshmu> 现在终端 中文不显示
<onlylove> gshmu: 我在给你讲输入的问题
<gshmu> 试过几个工具 没有用
<onlylove> gshmu: 你的locale不对
<gshmu> 我不想听  嘿嘿
<onlylove> gshmu: 不想听你自己折腾去吧
<gshmu> 期待14。04
<onlylove> gshmu: 这是我折腾ubuntu2年的结论
<gshmu> 纸上得来终觉浅
<onlylove> gshmu: 听不听随你，我反正都是从base-system开始装的
<gshmu> 中文输入法 怎么增加成语
<gshmu> 一个一个选 太浪费感情了
<gshmu> 我听了啊
<gshmu> 我就是怀疑 才过来问问
<onlylove> gshmu: 增加成语，别用ibus,用fcitx，然后装搜狗
<gshmu> 我今生不用搜狗
<gshmu> 顶多拔个词库倒是可以
<onlylove> gshmu: 那你随意，反正成语那东西就是词库
<onlylove> 你可以自己弄词库
<gshmu> 拔个词库过来
<gshmu> 就好比一个字典
<gshmu> onlylove: gshmu是公输目的简写
<onlylove> 公输目是什么？
<gshmu> 我的网名 全球唯一ID
<gshmu> 基本上 网上公输目 都是我
<onlylove> …………
<onlylove> adam8157: 那是啥梗
<adam8157> iMadper: 关了两个bug, 无聊
<onlylove> adam8157: 听说你可以wfh
<onlylove> adam8157: 求渡
<adam8157> onlylove: wfh很无聊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39177
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 删贴生意链：网警贿赂网警
<onlylove> adam8157: 多好啊，可以随时出去玩，只要不耽误工作就好
<gshmu> 笑声拙作 欢迎指点http://goo.gl/X7DLL
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ 大陆谷歌全攻略 - 维基教科书，自由的教学读本
<onlylove> adam8157: 哪天家里呆不爽了，去外地呆一阵子
<onlylove> adam8157: vmware一堆土豪，我和他们没共同语言……
<adam8157> onlylove: 我们这边都是屌丝, 唉...
<onlylove> adam8157: 钓丝在帝都也有房了吧，一天20w上下的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 问一个UBUNTU授权方面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458044 我们公司准备做一款基于X86平台的产品，准备在上面预装UBUNTU操作系统，然后提供给用户，用户可以基于这个平台进行二次开发，请问这种方式需要什么法律上的授权吗？或者是付费？ 统计信息: 发表于
<adam8157> onlylove: 买不起
<^k^>  ─> 由 spring_wind — 2014-04-17 16:19
<adam8157> onlylove: 现在的存款够买个厕所
<onlylove> adam8157: 我的存款连厕所都买不起
<onlylove> adam8157: 没准够买一块小瓷砖
<yunfan> adam8157: 多年前爬的饭否用户资料 现在被官方发现 要我清理掉 额
<adam8157> yunfan: 怎么抓到你的?
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么发现的……
<yunfan> adam8157: 我爬的第一个人就是我朋友  那个人恰好是以前饭否的员工
<onlylove> yunfan: 他把你卖了？
<gshmu> onlylove: 给推荐个工作 怎么样？？？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你给我推荐？
<gshmu> onlylove: 当然是你给我！
<onlylove> gshmu: 我没啥给你推荐的，vmware招存储测试，不过是一周以前的事情了，邮件大概找不到了
<onlylove> gshmu: 我这边一天每个百八十邮件就不正常
<yunfan> onlylove: 又不是去喝茶 谈不上卖  他就过来告诉我被官方人发现了 希望我删掉文件
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是在hg里加了个commit :]
<onlylove> yunfan: 我们的问题是，你怎么被官方发现的
<gshmu> onlylove: 很难么？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你……
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计是从google里 因为他的要求就是 只要别让搜索引擎搜到就可以了 所以我这种处理他可以认可
<onlylove> gshmu: 你知道存储是水多深
<gshmu> onlylove: 我什么都不知道
<onlylove> gshmu: 我去找下邮件
<gshmu> onlylove: 辞职学习ubuntu一个多月
<onlylove> gshmu: 你这肯定不行
<gshmu> only
<onlylove> gshmu: 这是个senior职位
<eexpress> 谁很熟悉gpg的
<gshmu> onlylove: 为什么不行？
<happyaron> adam8157: 确定可以支持了
<happyaron> adam8157: yay
<onlylove> gshmu: http://code.bulix.org/vn3rdz-86048
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉赛高
<onlylove> gshmu: 不为难你，自己看
<gshmu> 高级职位怎么了？那你有低级职位吗？
<happyaron> adam8157: 赛高是啥意思
<onlylove> gshmu: 你才学了一个月ubuntu，你对linux和unix操作系统了解多少？
<happyaron> 正在测RC版了。
<onlylove> gshmu: 换句话说，读过源码吗？
<adam8157> happyaron: 最厉害
<gshmu> onlylove: 没读过源码
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> gshmu: 操作系统结构，原理，这些都知道？
<gshmu> onlylove: 知道
<happyaron> adam8157: 都是二货upstart惹的
<onlylove> gshmu: 系统init的时候，都做啥，资源怎么初始化的
<yunfan> adam8157: 居然还有个人克隆了我的仓库  id跟随机的一样
<gshmu> onlylove: 都是自学的，现在学正则表达式
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是有个文章叫 from poweron么
<onlylove> yunfan: http://code.bulix.org/vn3rdz-86048
<onlylove> yunfan: 自己看
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 确认支持stable
<happyaron> wzssyqa: :)
<onlylove> gshmu: 我这边没junior的
<gshmu> onlylove: 你这是很牛么？
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 我基本上争取到免费的呼叫转移了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你要是愿意跳外包这个坑，你大可以在前程啥的注册，然后撒简历
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 短信还是个问题
<onlylove> gshmu: 我不牛，我就是和你说，我身边的职位，招人的，没有初级的
<gshmu> onlylove: 学完正则 学python
<gshmu> 学完python加强SQL
<onlylove> gshmu: 外包你愿意来就来，我反正在外包跌宕够了
<gshmu> 然后 django
<onlylove> gshmu: 在然后你自己创业吧
<gshmu> 再然后写网站 自己管理服务器
<onlylove> gshmu: 管理服务器不是啥太难的活计
<gshmu> 至于工作 想找个简单的，还是学习为主 但是工作不会耽误的
<happyaron> gshmu: 这种一般不太好～
<onlylove> gshmu: 现在招聘的不要没工作经验的，懂？
<happyaron> gshmu: 好好工作吧，能学到很多的
<gshmu> 有技术的管理服务器 绝对是个技术活
<gshmu> 是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你赶紧弄个活，给把他带走吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 第一条和第五条严格要求不?
<eexpress> onlylove: 有些场合，只招没经验的。懂？
<onlylove> gshmu: 有技术的管理服务器，就是比没技术的快点，可以吹水
<adam8157> eexpress: ee渣
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，赶紧
<onlylove> eexpress: 实习生我这边都要有经验的
<eexpress> onlylove: 东莞不要
<gshmu> onlylove: 不是快些 是能明确知道服务器状态
<gshmu> 地点不限
<gshmu> 希望有吃住
<onlylove> eexpress: 东莞被查了
<onlylove> gshmu: 老大，服务器状态有nagios
<happyaron> onlylove: 我没外包经验。
<onlylove> gshmu: 就是办事效率而已
<eexpress> happyaron: 外包，就是胡乱说价
<happyaron> onlylove: 外包显然你经验多多了。。。
<gshmu> onlylove: 效率之后有很多 我相信
<onlylove> gshmu: 火车站保安管吃住，来吧
<gshmu> 每天能学习多长时间
<happyaron> 还有时间背单词。
<happyaron> gshmu: 你要学啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 外包……我只能呵呵了，不过比一些小公司是好多了
<eexpress> 要撤销
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> eexpress: 撤销嘛
<gshmu> 就是自由支配时间
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: the cloud platform of choice http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458045 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is the platform for scale; delivers any workload on any substrate Telcos and cloud service providers trust Ubuntu for OpenStack and public cloud 14.04 Long Term Support release is Ubuntu’s third LTS cloud release London 15th April 2014: C
<^k^>  ─> anonical today announces Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will be released on 17th April 2014, bringing a new level of reliability, performance and interoperability to cloud and scale out environme …
<gshmu> 有网 有电脑
<happyaron> gshmu: 我说你要学啥
<eexpress> 骨骼又不通了
<eexpress> 难道ip被盯上了
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是plus的话，就是要求不高，5要求不高
<onlylove> yunfan: 1的话，最好是
<gshmu> 遇到想学的就学
<gshmu> 刚才说了的
<gshmu> happyaron:
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边的plus就是可有可无，你不会也没啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是如果会的话最好
<onlylove> gshmu: 你现在最好是……我也是遇到想学的就学，结果啥都知道，啥都不精
<onlylove> gshmu: 你要是想学python，最好多学些日子再学别的
<gshmu> onlylove: 我现在第一目的学精正则表达式
<onlylove> gshmu: 你想学正则啊？好吧，你去吧，不过你确定你之后要学python不是perl？
<onlylove> gshmu: 还有，sql的查询没啥，别让他们忽悠了
<gshmu> onlylove: 学到现在 我说不确定
<onlylove> gshmu: 你去看那本mastering Regx去吧
<onlylove> gshmu: 精通正则
<gshmu> SQL 语句都知道
<gshmu> onlylove: 正在看
<onlylove> gshmu: 知道左右连结多表查询不
<gshmu> 都看几天了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你要是能把那本书看明白了，就不用在这求工作了
<gshmu> onlylove: SQL 再windows下基本能完成任务
<gshmu> onlylove: 借你吉言
<onlylove> gshmu: 我问你多表联合查询，我管你windows还是unix
<gshmu> onlylove: 还真的不是看不明白
<onlylove> gshmu: 不是借我吉言，是真的
<onlylove> gshmu: 你要真把那本书吃透了，真的不用求工作，是工作求你
<gshmu> onlylove: 参考资料 没有查不到的
<onlylove> gshmu: 那performance呢？
<gshmu> onlylove: 遇到你说的，查资料都是简单问题
<onlylove> gshmu: 真的？
<onlylove> gshmu: 那样要dba作甚
<onlylove> gshmu: 查资料就好了
<gshmu> onlylove: 我只是简单使用
<onlylove> gshmu: dba还那么高工资，养那个闲人作甚！
<onlylove> gshmu: 还有存储工程师，查资料就行了，要他作甚！
<gshmu> onlylove: 我就是厌倦了 不考虑性能辞职的
<onlylove> gshmu: 这边都是在红帽IBM之类的地方上班的，你别装的太厉害
<gshmu> onlylove: 复杂问题就是许多简单的叠加 我只后加
<gshmu> 人家会考虑各种性能
<onlylove> gshmu: 会堆沙拉吗？
<onlylove> gshmu: 能堆多高？
<gshmu> onlylove: 没试过
<gshmu> 一个递归函数那么高吧
<onlylove> gshmu: 当别人一台服务器顶你10台的时候你就不那么想了
<onlylove> gshmu: 递归函数可真心不高
<onlylove> gshmu: 但是递归，你要递归多久
<gshmu> onlylove: :-)
<onlylove> gshmu: 复杂问题的确是简单问题的叠加，1+1是等于2，但是规模上几百万的时候，就不是一百万加一百万等于二百万了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你可以研究下超级计算机
<gshmu> onlylove: Fibonacci数列的递归求和 我是不会写
<onlylove> gshmu: 就是简单的堆处理器？
<onlylove> gshmu: 别把问题想太复杂，但是你不应该把它想成简单的1+1
<gshmu> onlylove: 你要知道，我没机会也没钱去完全了解SQL 存储过程
<onlylove> gshmu: 你没机会了解，就别和我说，查资料都是简单问题
<gshmu> 我不是SQL工程师 我用的事设计好的一些语句
<onlylove> gshmu: 事先设计好的……
<gshmu> 我用的级别一直不高
<onlylove> gshmu: 你再去看一个月ubuntu再来啊
<gshmu> onlylove: 不是不想学，也不是完全没机会  只是有的正在学
<gshmu> 现在学习正则表达式
<onlylove> gshmu: 别给自己辩解了，该干啥干啥去
<gshmu> onlylove: 我以前只是简单使用SQL
<onlylove> gshmu: 我不关心你以前做啥，我也不关心你现在和以后做啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 第一条和第五条是强制要求不   那个工作要求
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说了，第五条是加分，第一条有可能是必须
<yunfan> gshmu: fibo挺容易递归的 倒是N皇后问题 我从来没去研究过
<yunfan> 还有hanno塔
<onlylove> yunfan: 上学看过8皇后
<gshmu> yunfan: fibo递归效率极差
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个也看过……
<yunfan> gshmu: 做了cache就不差了
<onlylove> gshmu: 我只和你说，计算机科学是个很复杂的东西，你掌握了任何一方面，都可以成为专家，懂吗？
<gshmu> 咱说的递归
<onlylove> yunfan: 你俩说的是一个递归么
<yunfan> gshmu: 递归也可以cache结果
<gshmu> yunfan: 递归 fibo效率极差
<yunfan> 而且往往许多人热衷cache结果
<yunfan> 对于纯函数 一般人都会cache
<gshmu> yunfan: cache的递归也不是好方法
<gshmu> yunfan: 内存占用过多，初步认为
<gshmu> yunfan: 时间复杂度 空间复杂度 暂时不想扯
<yunfan> gshmu: 你实现一次就知道了 不要瞎bb
<yunfan> 迭代当然更简单了
<yunfan> 我的forth版本就是迭代法
<gshmu> yunfan: 空间复杂度 cache是不是占内存更多？？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对那工作有兴趣？
<gshmu> yunfan: 聊天归聊天 少扯什么瞎BB
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天我前同事创业找我 +工资 可以remote 我都拒了
<unhappy_imtxc> http://hn.qq.com/a/20140417/016641.htm?
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc: ⇪ 新宁一农民应幼女之邀发生性关系换来10年刑_大湘网_腾讯网
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan: 咦
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan: 有这好事儿
<yunfan> gshmu: 我就喜欢说你瞎bb 有本事你t我？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你要做啥，推荐？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我还待在原公司 换来一段稳定的升级期
<gshmu> onlylove: 我懒的和他废口水
<yunfan> 创业的是回报高 风险也高
<onlylove> yunfan: 这邮件是14号发的，应该还有机会
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你就去呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 我去不了啊……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我明显不合格
<yunfan> onlylove: 试试看呗 被刷也没什么大不了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不喜欢调试kernel和驱动啊……
<yunfan> onlylove: 喜欢钱不
<onlylove> yunfan: 那也不能为了钱啥都做不是
<yunfan> onlylove: 我喜欢钱 不喜欢工作 但为了钱不得不工作 就这样
<onlylove> yunfan: 我也是啊，尽量做自己能做的啊，做不来的没办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看，开发的活我从来不找
<adam8157> yunfan: 创业公司坑的多
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过那个是测试的
<onlylove> adam8157: 期权
<onlylove> adam8157: 只要过了坑人阶段
<onlylove> adam8157: 当然，死在坑里的居多
<adam8157> onlylove: 90%的过不了坑人阶段
<nyfair> 混蛋，我也要幼女
 * adam8157 所以, 除非我创业, 否则不进不靠谱的创业公司. 只坑人, 不被坑
<adam8157> nyfair: 没劲
 * bcao 更不靠谱的创业公司
<nyfair> adam8157: 看来c社挺好，不坑员工只坑用户啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 我最烦以创业资金紧张为借口压低工资的
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛带带我
<nyfair> adam8157: ç©·
<adam8157> nyfair: P
<nyfair> adam8157: 老司机带带我
<onlylove> adam8157: 我遇见过一个神职位，要我维护交换机，服务器，存储，然后给我1k8，理由是在创业，而且没有加班费
<nyfair> onlylove: 前年年底我面试过家港灿基金公司，也差不多这德性，然后我问是不是少了个0，然后就没有然后了
<yunfan> adam8157: 是的 主要他有对赌协议 相对来说安全点  但是我还是怕  毕竟现在我这状态如果半年后去找工作 恐怕难找到可以remote这样好的
<nyfair> 你们这群温拿就不能弄点正能量的发言？
<huntxu> adam8157: 问那
<huntxu> nyfair: 问那腐女
 * adam8157 段子"和老婆离婚了，白天有忙碌的工作充实倒是还好，可一到了晚上就再也抑制不住内心的情感，一个人蒙在被子里偷偷地笑了起来。"
<adam8157> nyfair: 正能量否^
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<nyfair> adam8157: 智商低，没看懂
<yunfan> adam8157: /me 啊蛋终于出柜了 笨 nyfair 这都看不懂
<onlylove> adam8157: 智商低，没看懂
 * yunfan 蛋蛋晚上终于可以找好基友来家过夜了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马你果然智商拔群
<palomino|working> -_-
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<cylee_> hi all
<^k^> cylee_:点点点.  17:22
<cylee_> does anyone know buy Canonical technical support before in APAC area?
<yunfan> adam8157: u1那个过期下载文件 是到哪天截止？
<cylee_> Sorry  I cannot type chinese now :(
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道啊
<yunfan> 我家里没ubuntu 如何登陆上去下载？
<adam8157> cylee_: I know
<yunfan> 不过我今天晚上去趟屯溪房子
<adam8157> cylee_: that support is called "ubuntu advantage"
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 我要转行sales了
<adam8157> 嗯嗯
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> adam8157: 你是要走 freeflying 的老路么。。。
<cylee_> thank you adam, does them provide technical consulting service ? And must important is service scope
<adam8157> happyaron: 出任总经理 升任CEO 迎娶白富美
<cylee_> openstack/OS/libvirt or qemu ?
<adam8157> cylee_: sure, we do have a team providing that service
<yunfan> adam8157: 猴哥的白富美是做啥投资的？
<cylee_> Can we talk directly? We have lot of question want to ask
<happyaron> adam8157: 加油
<happyaron> adam8157: 我看好你
<yunfan> happyaron: 你的呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 啥？
<happyaron> yunfan: 没跟上上下文
<yunfan> happyaron: 你的白富美之路啊
<cylee_> My team  choose between Red Hat and Canonical
<happyaron> yunfan: 神马叫白富美之路？
<adam8157> cylee_: but I'm just en engineer, I can introduce you to our APAC sales, how about that?
<cylee_> That would be nice !!!
<yunfan> happyaron: 就是目标为白富美的进攻之路
<adam8157> cylee_: we are much cheaper....
<cylee_> don't say that ...
<adam8157> cylee_: please just pm me your name and email address
<adam8157> cylee_: lol
<happyaron> yunfan: 目前没有，先把自己弄成高富帅吧。
<adam8157> cylee_: do you speak Chinese?
<cylee_> sorry have to send private message
<cylee_> yes, i come from taiwan
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Skid Row - Shut Up Baby, I Love You
<yunfan> happyaron: 如果你是高富帅的话 那你的目标就是灰姑娘了 哪里会需要白富美
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39180
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 上诉法院维持对Ladar Levison的藐视法庭罪判决
<adam8157> cylee_: oh, we have an office at Taipei 101, but I'm not sure who are their sales
<onlylove> yunfan: 灰姑娘本身就是白富美吧
<adam8157> cylee_: anyway, check pm
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪天是最后期限？
<yunfan> onlylove: 灰姑娘怎么是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得灰姑娘出身不错的
<onlylove> yunfan: 辛德瑞拉么
<yunfan> onlylove: 灰姑娘不是穷人出身么 额 不过不管怎么说 有钱自然白 有钱自然美
<happyaron> yunfan: 不知道啦，高富帅应该不在乎的对吧？
<yunfan> 灰姑娘傍上了王子 自然就有钱了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我记错了，那是另一个故事……
<unhappy_imtxc> cherrot: 又分享了一本mobi书
<yunfan> happyaron: 高富帅的口味我不懂 这个要问蛋蛋叔
<happyaron> yunfan: 对。
<cherrot> unhappy_imtxc: thx ~ 我还一本没看。。
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%81%B0%E5%A7%91%E5%A8%98
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 灰姑娘 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<happyaron> yunfan: 向蛋叔学习
<yunfan> mobi好像是 gzipped html是吧 unhappy_imtxc
<cherrot> unhappy_imtxc: 最近还在看 7周7语言那本
<cherrot> g: 蛋蛋
<onlylove> cherrot: 你确定7周7语言真的没问题？
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 你咋就这么不开心？
<cherrot> onlylove: 有点肤浅
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 丢钱了？
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 失恋了？
<cherrot> onlylove: 我就觉得 prolog 哪个还好。 IO那部分讲的实在看不下去  ruby 以前就接触过了
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 失业了？
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 还是咋了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我看到那些21天精通啥的……
<onlylove> cherrot: 背后一丝丝寒意
<cherrot> onlylove: 老外写的还是靠谱的。。。不是灌输语法。。只是传递个语言哲学
<cherrot> onlylove: 如果从这个角度看的话 是本很不错的书。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你这是干啥
<adam8157> happyaron: "Adam Warning"
<onlylove> cherrot: 但是21天真心皮毛
<happyaron> adam8157: ok
<onlylove> happyaron: 发生啥了
<cherrot> onlylove: 擦屁股都膈应腚
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己看
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正我这会儿不叫他那啥叔了。
<yunfan> cherrot: 现在哪个招聘要求不肤浅呢？ 你这叫空对空
 * cherrot 噗。。。
<cherrot> yunfan: 能进入到面试环节就好多了吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 看到了
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题在于，HR根本啥不懂
<yunfan> 7周7语言我也要看看 这样我的linkedlin里至少能多出5个tag来
<cherrot> unhappy_imtxc: 你咋就这么不开心捏。。
<cherrot> yunfan: lol
<cherrot> :g lol
<cherrot> g dot
<adam8157> cherrot: 渣渣
<cherrot> adam8157: 忘记怎么用了。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你个2瓜  hr是不懂 所以他才只是机械的对简历进行文本过滤操作 就像grep一样
<^k^> cherrot: dot |DOT| launches Data Innovation Challenge. CREATE innovative tools to meet our transportation challenges. REVOLUTIONIZE America's transportation system.
<onlylove> yunfan: 那面试的时候呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 他是把你过滤出来了，然后继续面试
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看她啥不懂，一脸天真无辜的样子
<cherrot> onlylove: 过滤简历是HR来做？
<happyaron> cherrot: 对啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8 x86 安装debian7.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458050 我机子装的 win8 32位的 。 c盘后面划了一个 10G debian安装盘是syslinux 引导 usb的 安装界面 要分区， 愣是没找到 怎么分 一分就提示 remove disk can't undo 怎么可以实现双系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 e0a — 2014-04-17 17:
<^k^>  ─> 20
<happyaron> cherrot: 看谁不顺眼，砍了
<cherrot> happyaron: 我们这好像就是负责人来管了吧。。 不太清楚。。
 * cherrot 不晓得有木有过滤环节  
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社家大业大
<onlylove> cherrot: 你没见过啥都不懂还要面试你的
<onlylove> cherrot: 到时候纯粹是HR觉得你顺眼就通过
 * cherrot 我靠 公司来个 base64转换都发个代码分享 邮件推送  还能更low一点么
<onlylove> cherrot: 能
 * cherrot 吐槽无力
<onlylove> cherrot: 没有最low只有更low
<onlylove> cherrot: 比方说，如何使用cd命令
<cherrot> onlylove: 真心吐槽无力
<onlylove> cherrot: 那就不吐，留在准备吐能吐的
<nyfair> 公司电脑不知道用的啥狗屁硬盘加密软件，明明配置不错却卡得要死
<happyaron> nyfair: 恭喜
<cherrot> nyfair: 喜闻乐见
<onlylove> nyfair: checkpoint？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，我在TI的时候那个是必装的
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后后来又来了个硬盘监控
<onlylove> happyaron: 本来卡的要死，后来……卡的要死要死的
<onlylove> happyaron: 那东西还有个好处就是，硬盘坏了，你的数据就无解了
<nyfair> onlylove: +1
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后TI又都是DELL的机器……
 * adam8157 写了一个文档, 还剩两个!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以我听说谁机器起不来的时候……心里那个郁闷
 * adam8157 的/home是用dm-crypt加密的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 全网首个公布Ubuntu 14.04 LTS下载地址！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458051 http://mirror.psu.ac.th/ubuntu-trusty/u ... -amd64.iso 大家抓紧一起偷跑！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccccn — 2014-04-17 17:42
<nyfair> 这新闻的标题颇有小米论坛的风格
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1136844
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 爱尔兰少年被基友捏蛋蛋结果心脏病发 陷入昏迷 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> hamo: yoooooo
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 真迅速..
<adam8157> hamo: 临近下班时间嘛, 文档也写了1/3了
<hamo> iMadper: 靠
<hamo> iMadper: 你丫不说找推荐...
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> hamo: 过了?
<hamo> adam8157: 我不知道啊
<adam8157> hamo: 嘘...
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊
<adam8157> hamo: 非礼勿说
<hamo> adam8157: 我懂的
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥？
<onlylove> happyaron: 错了……
<onlylove> hamo: 啥？
<hamo> onlylove: ?
<adam8157> hamo: 那个会议一个月才开一次啊!!! 上周到底sign off没不知道啊!!!
<adam8157> hamo: meeting notes没更新啊
<hamo> adam8157: sign off? 你上周忘了开会？哈哈啊哈
<onlylove> hamo: 啥过了不过了，推荐不推荐的
<adam8157> hamo: 上上周说预计上周sign off
<hamo> adam8157: sign off啥？
<yunfan> onlylove: 面试时候再说呗 你咋知道面试不也是走过场
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这人不懂机会主义啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 正式版 發行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458052 1. 發行公告 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes 2. 下載 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Rele ... _14.04_LTS 3. 從 Ubuntu 13.10 升級 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Rele ... untu_13.10 4. 從 Ubuntu 12.04 升級 <待補> 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 poloshiao — 2014-04-17 17:59
 * cherrot 傻呵呵升级去咯  块对 gnome-shell 失去信心了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu-trusty download address http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458053 http://mirror.psu.ac.th/ubuntu-trusty/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumengshang — 2014-04-17 18:00
<adam8157> cherrot: 吃我大Unity
<nyfair> 话说gnome和kde的全程是什么？
<nyfair> adam8157: 你家unity卡死了
<nyfair> 全称
<adam8157> nyfair: 我不用的, 不知道
<cherrot> adam8157: 貌似也好不到哪去吧？ 快两年没用了  不喜欢左边栏的设计
<cherrot> g kde
<adam8157> nyfair: kde是K desktop environment
<cherrot> adam8157: K木有特殊含义？
<nyfair> 去，这名字太ugly了
<^k^> cherrot: kde The |KDE|® Community is an international technology team dedicated to creating a free and user-friendly computing experience, offering an advanced graphical ...
<hamo> cherrot: K就是KDE的意思
<adam8157> cherrot: kitty
<nyfair> g gnome
<nyfair> gnome不是日文rpg游戏里经常有的矮人么
<cherrot> hamo: got it
<^k^> nyfair: gnome |GNOME| 3 is an easy and elegant way to use your computer. It is designed to put you in control and bring freedom to everybody. |GNOME| 3 is developed by the ...
<hamo> cherrot: KDE == KDE desktop environment
<nyfair> 貌似最初是北欧神话里的种族
<nyfair> 唉唉，有人来推广我参与汉化的linux游戏吗
<cherrot> nyfair: 哪个？
<adam8157> wiki: K Desktop Environment (KDE) was founded in 1996 by Matthias Ettrich   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<^k^> ⇪ t: KDE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nyfair> g demon master chris
<adam8157>  The KDE initialism is therefore expanded to "K Desktop Environment".
<^k^> nyfair: demon master chris MangaGamer.com. If you under 18 years old, please leave this site immediately. This site may. All characters depicted are aged 18 years and older. ENTER.
<adam8157> 大KDE才不和别人一样玩递归
<nyfair> cherrot: 这个
<cherrot> nyfair: 看到了18 就有兴趣了
<cherrot> nyfair: 原来就是 shuduo 啊。。
<yili> ubuntu下怎么下载grep的debuginfo包？
<nyfair> g shuduo
<cherrot> nyfair: 说错了 原来玩过一个残疾人XXOO的18禁 没玩完呢还
<adam8157> ......
<^k^> nyfair: shuduo Apr 5, 2014 |...| sangshuduo has 10 repositories written in C, JavaScript, and Shell. Follow their code on GitHub.
<happyaron> gnome应该是gnu network model environment吧。
<nyfair> cherrot: 你妹，那个katawa简直恶心
<cherrot> nyfair: 我还没玩到正式剧情呢
<cherrot> nyfair: 说的我更想玩完了
<nyfair> cherrot: 建议删了
<shuduo> nyfair: 你们说什么呢？
<cherrot> nyfair: 有多重口？
<nyfair> cherrot: 不重口
<adam8157> shuduo: 某人把你tab补全出来的, 不用理会
<nyfair> cherrot: 但是玛丽苏的恶心
<shuduo> adam8157: okay
<cherrot> nyfair: 你的有汉化是咩？ 那我玩你的好了
<hamo> nyfair: 啥游戏？
<cherrot> nyfair: 英文版的实在无爱啊
<iMadper> hamo: 我找你推荐了, 你不理我
<iMadper> hamo: 找谁都一样, 下午面试悲剧了
<hamo> iMadper: 毛啊
<hamo> iMadper: 你没找我啊
<adam8157> yili: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<cherrot> iMadper: 你也要跳啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: DebuggingProgramCrash - Ubuntu Wiki
<PudGe> NTR何在
<freeflying> cylee_: I provide consultancy service
<iMadper> hamo: 看你的gtalk去!
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> PudGe: ...
<freeflying> cylee_: for openstack
<iMadper> hamo: 你们组?
<onlylove> nyfair: cherrot片轮少女？
<adam8157> yili: you need to add ddeb repo and install dbgsyms packages
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆你们组要人？
<PudGe> iMadper: 居然还真在
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯
<cylee_> Really?
<hamo> freeflying: 对啊
<hamo> freeflying: 你有人要卖？
<freeflying> hamo: 推荐我兼职好了
<onlylove> cherrot: 第一节有中文版
<yili> adam8157: 哦哦，谢谢！
<adam8157> yili: no problem
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1nt0lRwX
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ dmc1.10汉化补丁.7z_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<freeflying> cylee_: sure, very professional
<adam8157> freeflying: lol
<cherrot> nyfair: 被手指 按摩棒 触手之类一系列的东西所玩弄  赞。。
<hamo> freeflying: 可以啊，不过我手头这个活忙得要死...果断时间估计做平板了...
<adam8157> hamo: 赛高
<yili> adam8157:你现在是用ubuntu？ ubuntu下的debuginfo包，包含源码信息吗？
<adam8157> yili: debian...
<hamo> yili: 有
<freeflying> hamo: 乃们要做平板了啊
<hamo> yili: debuginfo当然有源码... gdb 打开以后list就行
<hamo> freeflying: 据说是
<freeflying> hamo: 高大上
<onlylove> cherrot: 那是啥……
<yili> hamo: 如果用systemtap的话，源码不是必须的。
<adam8157> hamo: 这是机密啊, 怎么能告诉 freeflying 等外人
<adam8157> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<jusss> 一会没看，发现自己顿时矮了好多
<hamo> freeflying: adam8157 机密啥，全世界的人都知道C家做平板啊
<adam8157> hamo: 没人说过要出货啊亲
<freeflying> hamo: 只有蛋蛋不知道
 * adam8157 哼, 家走
<onlylove> freeflying: 人本来有可能给你个玩玩，这会儿没戏了大概
<cherrot> onlylove: nyfair 说的游戏啊
 * nyfair 悲哀的发现没法脱离g婊,ios缺的东西太多了
<onlylove> cherrot: 我走过两条线，没见过你说的那么恶心的东西……
<nyfair> 没有ren'py，没有nscript，没有rpgmaker
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以你就是那个一边用一边骂的？
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 卢瑟总希望得到更好的服务嘛，没法改变只能打嘴炮了呗
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪里像某些温拿啊
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/2330637
<onlylove> cherrot: 其实我觉得你想玩的可能是尾行
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个系列不好玩，求出des blood续集啊
<onlylove> nyfair: des blood是啥……
<nyfair> onlylove: 一撸神做了哪些东西你都不知道？
<hoxily> Illusion？
<onlylove> nyfair: 就知道一撸神的大名
<onlylove> hoxily: 是的
<hoxily> onlylove, 推荐人工少女
<nyfair> hoxily: 不好玩，人口学园好
<nyfair> 人工
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是妹子吗？你真的是妹子吗？
<nyfair> hoxily: 现在一撸神早没地位了，他的姐妹社都倒闭了，现在做3d的龙头是kiss的3d定制妹抖
<nyfair> 菊苣们，帮个忙吧
<nyfair> 给我的github repo加个star
<onlylove> 没有github
<yili> 。。。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 同问你真的是妹子吗
<jusss> nyfair: 还是伪娘
<yili> nyfair: 生活处处有大神
<nyfair> jusss: 你才是拟态，你全家都是拟态
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<freeflying> nyfair: 毛都不缺
<jusss> nyfair: 你tw是速冻s
<jusss> onlylove: 游戏外观都是汇编写的？
<onlylove> jusss: 你脑子坏了
<jusss> onlylove: 我想写一个简单的脚本，就是自动收货的那种
<onlylove> jusss: 外挂，首先要有一个hook，
<jusss> onlylove: 钩子？
<onlylove> jusss: 其次，这个hook要绕过游戏的反外挂系统
<onlylove> jusss: 废话
<jusss> onlylove: 那简单的脚本呢
<onlylove> jusss: 按键精灵
<nyfair> jusss: 按键精灵
<onlylove> jusss: 自己弄个玩去吧
<jusss> nyfair: onlylove, 哦
<nyfair> jusss: FYI http://easyhook.codeplex.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ EasyHook - The reinvention of Windows API Hooking - Home
<nyfair> jusss: 用这个库来做hook，挺好使的
<jusss> nyfair: 嗯，谢谢
<onlylove> 下班
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04能让笔记本风扇消停？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458055 我的是AMD APU处理器。装了好多系统，风扇老是响。14.04升级了内核，不知是否能让风扇消停？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-04-17 18:49
<happyaron> 看样子RC版又要动了。
<MeaCu1pa> m
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 为毛非要等正式版？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458056 装上今天的daily build版本，明天更新一下不就跟正式版一样了吗？难道还能有区别？ 都有强迫症？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq2352663326 — 2014-04-17 18:54
<lainme> 每到这个时候，就会有很多刷新版的帖子
<happyaron> lol
<MeaCu1pa> daily难道不好么
<happyaron> 说实话没啥不好的。
<happyaron> 聪明点的老用户，应该前几天就升级了。
<happyaron> 或者是过一俩月再升级
<palomino|working> 我周日升级的家里那台...
<palomino|working> 今天升级了公司的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 赞
<palomino|working> 家里升级完出毛病了 >_<
<jusss> 为什么你们都那么喜欢升级。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 我现在还debian 6呢
<palomino|working> 又升级癖.. jusss
<lainme> jusss: 更新强迫症
<happyaron> debian 7 路过。
<palomino|working> 难以抑制的升级冲动阿 jusss
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马 真 温拿 叔儿，您有一颗年轻的折腾鬼的心
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 折腾不动了。。
<jusss> palomino|working: lainme, 那arch吧， 那个没强迫症
<palomino|working> 考虑中.. jusss
<palomino|working> 不过得先弄个新ssd来
<lainme> jusss: 我是在用arch啊，经常刷更新
<jusss> palomino|working: 我1个多月没进arch然后前天进了次升级了下才200+MB
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马 真 温拿 叔儿，您买ssd直接amazon就好了。
<tryit> 哈哈，有儿子了……
<jusss> lainme: 我一月一更。。。还是3.13.0呢这次已看都3.14.5了
<palomino|working> :O jusss
<palomino|working> 不想买 happyaron
<palomino|working> 注意刚才的动词是"弄"
<happyaron> palomino|working: 。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马 真 温拿 叔儿，您要ssd都可以不用买的。
<arch> 不知道是不是不正常关机的原因，很多字都变成黑框框了怎么办http://imagebin.org/306105
<jusss> happyaron: debian现在是systemd了吗？默认
<palomino|working> .... happyaron
<happyaron> jusss: 没呢，只是做了决定，还得慢慢移
<happyaron> palomino|working: 真心的，我们都没别的渠道。
<jusss> happyaron: 到时会兼容sys v吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 应该会，还有hurd和bsd
<jusss> happyaron: hurd真的有人用吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 布吉岛～
<jusss> 还从来没看到过关于Hurd的讨论贴呢，
<jusss> 一个传说中的东西呀
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 传说。。
<happyaron> jusss: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=743670
<^k^> ⇪ t: #743670 - [jenkins.d.n] Hurd support on g-i-installation jobs - Debian Bug report logs
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 自作孽
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马又在公司玩小蜜
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 得先有个小蜜阿
<unhappy_imtxc> 刚看到...
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron, ubuntu rom 啥时候有戏呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 大神进来赐教！pitivi视频编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458057 这个编辑器，把视频导入了以后，按播放按钮，没反应。。。咋回事呢？在网上也没搜到有解决这个问题的。。。。。 卸载了重装的时候提示 Unknown media type in type 'all/all' Unknown media type in type 'all/allfi
<^k^>  ─> les' Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms' Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst' Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu' Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm' Unknown media type in type …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04在virtualbox中无法启用无缝模式，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458058 今天下了个4.17 daily build的版本， 装完后安装增强包，报错，错误信息如下： The headers for the current running kernel were not found. If the following module compilation fails 百度了一下，用下面的指令安
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 没关注过啊
<ioio> happyaron: hi
<ioio> happyaron: 你有在用mongodb?
<happyaron> 没有
<ioio> happyaron: 我想用php写个东西然后去面试，要实现哪些功能好一些啊
<happyaron> 不知道。。。
<ioio> 哦
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 新版chrome的字体有些变难看了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458060 新版chrome，今天升级的是34新版，之后浏览网站的标题字体就变得很难看了，在chrome选项中将各种字体都改了都仍然是难看，以前用旧版的chrome是没有这种现象的，看新浪的新闻，新闻
<^k^>  ─> 内容字体正常，但标题则黑得很皱成一团，没有以前好看了，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuubun — 2014-04-17 19:41
 * unhappy_imtxc 下班
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome3.10的这个bug大家看到过没，已经存在很长时间了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458062 gnome的标题栏图标重叠。fedora，arch都有这个bug，都存在好长时间了。 请看附件。arch安装虚拟机里的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-04-17 19:53
<happyaron> 貌似终于确定版本了。
<palomino|working> ?_?
<happyaron> palomino|working: 输入法
<happyaron> palomino|working: 今晚发布
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • .db-wal能打开吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458063 .db-wal能打开看到明文吗?.dd还有个.db-wal .dd可以用软件打开，.db-wal是什么文件呢？用什么软件能打开呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-17 20:22
<PudGe> happyaron: 还是基于小企鹅？
<palomino|working> :O happyaron
<happyaron> PudGe: y
<happyaron> 很值得期待啦。
<PudGe> happyaron: 之前用过很长一段时间，但是后来词库太老了，而且某些词会卡死，我就没用了
<PudGe> happyaron: 现在有啥改进了么，能在线更新词库了么
<happyaron> PudGe: 皮肤支持
<happyaron> PudGe: 卡死情况少了
<happyaron> 反正我还没遇到卡死
<happyaron> 云拼音
<happyaron> 之类的吧。
<happyaron> 今天大家下班好早。
<happyaron> gfrog: 挂机蛙
<huntxu> happyaron: 8点半了啊。。。
<PudGe> happyaron: 我就用默认皮肤，其他皮肤都没法半透明啊。
<huntxu> happyaron: 还早，看来你拿两份人工确实辛苦一点
<PudGe> happyaron: 发布了试试，不知道debian repo里面什么时候更新
<happyaron> huntxu: 我真的只拿一份。
<happyaron> PudGe: 闭源的。
<huntxu> happyaron: 拿一份顶双份，lol
<happyaron> huntxu: 。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 不带这么黑穷苦人民的。
<huntxu> happyaron: 意思就是debian很难进？
<huntxu> happyaron: 你现在学业算完成了嘛？
<happyaron> huntxu: 还没琢磨这事，可能也没那么难吧
<PudGe> happyaron: 。。。我加的ubuntu的什么的第三方库
<happyaron> huntxu: 没呢
<PudGe> happyaron: 今晚应该就有更新了吧
<huntxu> happyaron: 我这么大的时候还一事无成 TAT
<happyaron> PudGe: 今晚在搜狗官网发布
<PudGe> happyaron: 好像就是fcitx的ppa
<PudGe> happyaron: 。。一个deb包?自己下载安装？
<happyaron> PudGe: y
<PudGe> happyaron: 没打包我就懒得试了。
<zenNamaste> PudGe: .
<happyaron> PudGe: 哥，这包是我打的。。。
<happyaron> PudGe: 哥，fcitx ppa的包也是我打的。。。
<happyaron> PudGe: 哥你给点面子啊。
<huntxu> happyaron: 没.tar.gz？arch有人跟进嘛？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 看我够诚恳不。
<happyaron> huntxu: 没有，请拆deb。。。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: .
<happyaron> huntxu: rpm 也没有
<huntxu> happyaron: 其实有什么不同 >.<
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 够
<huntxu> happyaron: 谁管rpm
<happyaron> huntxu: deb 可以支持到 wheezy，当然要用backports的fcitx
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啥包? 我刚进来, 没context
<happyaron> zenNamaste: sogoupinyin
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 今晚发布
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 今晚呀? 赞.
<PudGe> happyaron: 那必须试试
<huntxu> happyaron: 其实是为了14.04的kylin么？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: fx要是不做的话, 我考虑maintain 一个aur?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 依赖fcitx?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我以为全新的....
<happyaron> huntxu: 可以这么说也可以不这么说。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 随意
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 打错了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 框架是fcitx，界面和引擎是自己搞的。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 红帽的边去
<zenNamaste> huntxu: fx要是不做的话, 我考虑maintain 一个aur?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: aur的事情, 不用跟你说~ lol~
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你已经被打上了rh的烙印
<zenNamaste> huntxu: .. .. .. .. 然后呢? 所以你就不用aur了?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 所以连你打的包也进黑名单了
<huntxu> lol
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ... ... 我吃过米饭, 所以你也不吃了?
 * zenNamaste nnd
<happyaron> 别骂我deb打包弄得太屎不好拆就行。
<happyaron> 你们爱怎么掐随意。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 包呢?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 几点能下载到?
<imisws> 我如何关掉xchat的Channel List???点出来关不掉了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 等上CDN
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞.
<huntxu> happyaron: 其实就图片和词库？
<happyaron> huntxu: 不是
<zenNamaste> imisws: channel list? pkill -9 xchat  然后重新打开 ,或者等他下载完整个list
<happyaron> huntxu: 原生支持ssf格式皮肤，当然目前就一部分。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 谁tm在乎皮肤呀!!!
<huntxu> happyaron: 我用搜狗就没用过皮肤。。。
<imisws> 啊，这么苦逼
<huntxu> 永远默认。。。
<imisws> 强行杀死～
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我也是.
<happyaron> zenNamaste huntxu 那你们要吐槽的是不用皮肤引擎用不了。
<PudGe> 除了默认皮肤，别的都没法透明啊
<happyaron> 不能拆开用。
<happyaron> PudGe: 啥意思
<zenNamaste> happyaron: .. .. .. ..
<huntxu> PudGe: 谁tm在乎透明啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我在乎...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不太复杂的皮肤，透明没问题。
<PudGe> happyaron: 就是之前的版本，也能换皮肤，但是除了default， 其他皮肤都不支持输入法栏半透明
<PudGe> huntxu: 我在乎
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 你在埃塞俄比亚, 还要中文输入法干嘛?
<happyaron> PudGe: 之前那个是假的皮肤支持。
<PudGe> huntxu: 我也相信很多用户仅仅因为输入法不能透明而放弃使用
<huntxu> PudGe: ...
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 你说fcitx?
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 我现在, fcitx, 默认皮肤, 不能那啥的
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 是啊，
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 不能透明的
<zenNamaste> PudGe: nnnd
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 能啊，我的能，
<happyaron> 搜狗这个真的可以了。。。
<zenNamaste> PudGe: 估计是我wm的问题
<huntxu> happyaron: 其实我从csslayer改了fcitx很多东西之后我都没用过，我现在用的是2012年2月的git
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 别的皮肤就不能了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞.
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<happyaron> huntxu: 为啥呢
<happyaron> huntxu: 你就喜欢原来的？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: bug少的, huntxu 不用
<PudGe> 有些东西，也许功能上并没啥用，但是就这点东西用户特别在意
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 现在没发现啥bug啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: . . . . . .
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 看来他是懒于接受新事物
<happyaron> :)
<zenNamaste> 哈珀
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这有啥懒不懒的, 直接 pacman -Syu 就好了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware 虚拟机提示 二进制转换与此平台上的长模式不兼容。此虚拟环境中的长模式将被禁用。因此需要使用长模式的应用程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458064 我的电脑 win7 32bit . 安装的ubuntu也是32bit。 为什么还提示：二进制转换与此平台上的长模式不兼容。此
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 可能已经发展出神马邪恶用法了，升级以后还需要重新发展
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 理解不能...
<happyaron> 我也不能理解。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.10了........ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458065 统计信息: 发表于 由 gy619 — 2014-04-17 20:53
<imisws> 成功的回来了
<imisws> 没人说话了吗
<jusss> happyaron: 这个搜狗输入法会加启动里面吗？
<happyaron> http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04的板块怎么没了啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458066 12.04都没删，干嘛删14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chinian — 2014-04-17 21:26
<happyaron> jusss: 不一定，这个情况有点纠结
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 在这么有纪念意义的日子给自己占个地，纪念下14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458067 可惜还没完美现身~！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zpraymond — 2014-04-17 21:30
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么还有sogoupinyin.list?!
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这让其他distro怎么玩...
<happyaron> iMadper: 没自动更新而已。
<happyaron> 但还可以检查更新。
<iMadper> happyaron: .. 好.
<iMadper> happyaron: 不给源码, 还要自己解包然后一点儿点儿拷贝, 真...
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过还好貌似
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> iMadper: 用着么
<iMadper> happyaron: 还没呢, 正在看deb包   以前没碰过deb包
<PudGe> happyaron: 已经发布了么，已经晚上了
<happyaron> PudGe: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<PudGe> +10086
<iMadper> PudGe: 正在努力破解中
<PudGe> iMadper: 破解？
<iMadper> happyaron: 那个keyrings干嘛的?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 怎么判断自己用的是不是搜狗输入法?
<zenNamaste> ..
<zenNamaste> 擦, 没搞定
<zenNamaste> happyaron: iniparser: cannot open /home/madper/.config/SogouPY/sogouEnv.ini  where is the fxxking ini file?
<zenNamaste> PudGe: does the deb package WorkForYou?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 在这么有纪念意义的日子给自己占个地，纪念下14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458067 可惜还没完美现身~！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zpraymond — 2014-04-17 21:30
<PudGe> zenNamaste: 没试，回家再试
<zenNamaste> PudGe: ..
<zenNamaste> hap
<zenNamaste> happyaron: dou shi pian ren de!
<alvin_rxg> zenNamaste: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Qhl}>2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 怎么的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那个忽略掉
<zenNamaste> happyaron: Not sure how to enable sougouPY
<zenNamaste> happyaron: I can find it in `fcitx-configtool`
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 6.8km 完成
<zenNamaste> happyaron: but can't find the input method in fcitx...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 。。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 添加搜狗拼音啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: can't find sougoupinyin
<unhappy_imtxc> zenNamaste: 跑步不感觉到累，就是心率飙很高。
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 赞
<zenNamaste> unhappy_imtxc: Not far from death.
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 你附近居然还有学校啊
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 真的是一点累的感觉都没有，但是心率控制不住
<unhappy_imtxc> zenNamaste: 我也觉得是
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 慢慢来吧
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 恩啊，我看如果不是他们要锁门了，我还能跑6km
<zenNamaste> happyaron: I can find sougou pinyin in `addon` page.
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 跑走结合
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 自己调试，ubuntu 12.04 / 14.04 适配过。
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 数据满后会删除最早的数据吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: my urxvt hangs when I pkill fcitx! ! ! ! !
<felixonmars> zenNamaste: expected bug of xim
<zenNamaste> ... ..
<zenNamaste> felixonmars: okay.
<unhappy_imtxc> 今天烧的卡路里比昨天少了好多
<unhappy_imtxc> 昨天 730kp， 今天才567
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 不知道啊，我时跑完就传走了
<zenNamaste> hang again
<felixonmars> 用别的终端调试吧, 比如 konsole
<jiero_unfit> 到女生宿舍待到现在。
<jiero_unfit> 感觉还是很失败。
<jiero_unfit> 没有表达出意思。。。
 * jiero_unfit 抱抱 cherrot
 * jiero_unfit 好奇 unhappy_imtxc  怎么了？
 * zenNamaste go to bed.
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  哈皮哈皮
<zenNamaste> felixonmars: okay...
<jiero_unfit> zenNamaste: 。别睡啊。。。这么早
 * zenNamaste I hate emacs!
<jiero_unfit> zenNamaste: 告诉我你怎么长胖的
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 zenNamaste
<felixonmars> 成功用上了
<jiero_unfit> cherrot 我想要给你钱。
<zenNamaste> jiero_unfit: unfortunately I have no idea.
<zenNamaste> felixonmars: with arch?
<felixonmars> 恩
<felixonmars> 用了非常丑陋的hack
<felixonmars> LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<jiero_unfit> zenNamaste: 。。。失恋之后么
<felixonmars> 然后终于正常可用了
<felixonmars> xD
 * jiero_unfit 突然觉得自己黑脸了。。。
<zenNamaste> felixonmars: why you need modify it???
<felixonmars> zenNamaste: libcurl.so not compatible
<felixonmars> arch has a too new libcurl
<zenNamaste> felixonmars: aha?
<felixonmars> $ fcitx-qimpanel
<felixonmars> fcitx-qimpanel: /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found (required by fcitx-qimpanel)
<felixonmars> this problem
<felixonmars> 不过搜狗的确挺好用的, 虽然目测有点小bug...
<jiero_unfit> 。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 其实我是来找14.04的。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458068 官方还没放14.04么。。。 另外，我的系统资料较多。主要是开发网站用的东东。。大家给个建议是重装好啊。还是直接升级。。。 目前。13.04.因为日常用。所以从来没升过 .10 统计信息: 发表于 由 menghxj — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -04-17 22:28
<madper> felixonmars: 你那里是有错误提示什么的吗? 你怎么知道是libcurl的问题?
<felixonmars> madper: 刚才的错误信息不是已经很明显了么...
<madper> felixonmars: 你看到什么错误信息了?????
<madper> felixonmars: 我这里没有靠谱的错误信息标明是curl的呀
<felixonmars> 好吧, 乃刚进来...
<felixonmars> fcitx-qimpanel: /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found (required by fcitx-qimpanel)
<madper> awef
<madper> felixonmars: 我还没到这步???
<madper> 先去睡觉...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 搜狗输入法发布！!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458069 选区_013.png 工具提示_014.png 工具提示_015.png 工具提示_016.png 工具提示_017.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-04-17 22:37
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 原来那个自动记圈是用的距离，我还以为gps呢
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 没km啊，靠gps得距离来得
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 恩，是啊，根据设置的距离到一圈之后才算的，我以为是gps检测到上次路过这里，然后就算一圈儿
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 柔和回答， 使怒消退。 言语暴戾， 触动怒气——箴言篇 15:1 
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 现在美元汇率多少了
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 那个也可以设置的
<tcstory> <C-k> <plug> 这个是什么按键
<tcstory> imap <C-k>     <Plug>(neosnippet_expand_or_jump)
<tcstory> 这个是怎么按啊？ ctrl + k 没有用
<unhappy_imtxc> test
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc:点点点.  23:02
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 不对啊不对啊
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 我跑步的目的是为了跑完很累了然后直接躺下睡，现在感觉状态越来越好了。。。。。
<felixonmars> zenNamaste: http://pkgbuild.com/~fyan/staging/fcitx-sogoupinyin/
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ celestia
<felixonmars> 我整好的版本
<gebjgd> NoIE, 在呢
<NoIE> gebjgd: 呵呵，我在。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 还在帝都？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 不在了
<gebjgd> NoIE, 出国了？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 托您的福，出国了。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 也是德国？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 不是，波罗的海旁边的一个小国。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 挺好
<gebjgd> NoIE, 移民了么
<NoIE> gebjgd: 没有啊！我现在是北漂一个。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 哪里有什么要求
<NoIE> gebjgd: 住够五年可以换取长期居留证。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 物价高么
<NoIE> gebjgd: 身为一个农业国家，粮食和蔬菜的价格比北京贵，其它的暂时还没有什么体会。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 怎么会
<gebjgd> NoIE, 帝都物价更高
<gebjgd> NoIE, 找到工作么
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我胆小，我想在拿到长期居留证之前先窝在家里，以免碰到什么我不知道的红线之类的。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 至少先把这个国家的法律弄熟了之后再想工作的事。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 吃家里？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 那么大的人了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 呵呵，我尽量少花点就是了。如果不找工作的话，衣服只要两三件就够了，这里季节变化不明显。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 这里的土豆也很便宜。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 浪费生命啊
<gebjgd> NoIE, 我要是你 就去找分工作
<gebjgd> NoIE, 利用业余时间去和当地人打交道  练好语言
<NoIE> gebjgd: 惭愧，我现在连招聘启示都看不懂。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 什么国家？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 拉脱维亚。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 赛浦露斯？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 私聊
<knownbad> @@~
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问能否用VLC播放器播放网页在线视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458082 我现在用VLC播放在线视频都是先把视频的网址找到，然后在VLC中播放流媒体的方式播放在线视频，这样做很麻烦。请问能否把VLC嵌入到网页中观看视频？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 domingoal —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-04-18 7:55
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-18
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 三种方式打开vim，高亮显示效果却不完全一样。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458084 三种方式打开vim，高亮显示效果却不完全一样。 1、左图，通过dolphin或者kate嵌入的终端----打开vim 2、右上图，打开Gvim 3、右下图，ubuntu自带的终端----打开vim --------------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> ------ 另外，两种方法打开Gvim，也不一样： 1、左图，应用程序菜单---选择打开gvim，可以输入中文（fcitx，搜狗输入法） 2、右图，终端---- …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu14.04自己编译内核后GRUB菜单被隐藏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458085 请教各位大大: 编译过程中出现这个 Code: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. 然后，安装内核后重启，可以顺利开机但是之前的那些GRUB菜单不见了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 晕死掉，I386的DVD版竟然有连接不能下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458086 I386的DVD版用离线下载为零，AMD64的DVD版离线下载竟然只有也不能下载完全，不过预计很快了 统计信息: 发表于 由 line2 —
<zenNamaste> felixonmars: thx
<madper> felixonmars: 多谢, 刚起来, 看到你做好的pkg了
<wzssyqa> http://paste.debian.net/94296/
<wzssyqa> 谁懂java？
<wzssyqa> 用ecj-gcj编译openjdk7时的问题
<Destine> wzssyqa, 这么早？
<wzssyqa> Destine: 还好
<wzssyqa> Destine: 在纠结Java
<Destine> wzssyqa, 怎么还做上了这个？
<wzssyqa> Destine: bootstrap openjdk
<Destine> wzssyqa, 都到它啦？！
<wzssyqa> Destine: 嗯，这个比较要紧
<wzssyqa> Destine: 有人想要用
<Destine> wzssyqa, 哦，是你们公司么？
<wzssyqa> Destine: 算是吧
<wzssyqa> Destine: 现在gcj基本能正常工作了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问为什么在vm10中安装64位14.04，发现关机无法完全结束 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458089 [img] Attachment: QQ截图20140418090023.png [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 矩阵旋转 — 2014-04-18 9:03
<Destine> wzssyqa, 啊，你这个壕。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 14.04 alternative 版怎么没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458090 xubuntu 14.04 alternative 版怎么没有？ 只发现 desktop 版。 还是再等等？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2014-04-18 9:20
<gshmu> shurufa pi灰色的 怎么解决？？？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04的镜像怎么这么大？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458091 900M+，以前发行版的cd镜像从未有过。1.png 另外专门发DVD镜像的网站 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/ 却没有桌面和服务器版的镜像。 难道DVD和CD版合并了？所以大小折中了 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> ooinzaghi — 2014-04-18 9:24
<gshmu> 清早装的系统 输入法很怪异
<gshmu> pi灰色的 无法用 怎么解决？？？
<yunfan> 900M以前就有啊
<onlylove> 昨天软通动力给我打电话……这年头，怎么到处都是外包
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 惨啊,跑玩之后怎么活动能让第二天腿不这么疼啊
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 坚持跑
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 你昨天不是还说没事嘛
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50926/no-flaw-before-openssl-heartbleed
<alvin_rxg> Title: 研究称 OpenSSL 漏洞公布前未遭受黑客攻击 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 难道winxp又要重启了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 粗来！
<freeflying> onlylove: 他们去庆祝了
<onlylove> freeflying: 听说所谓输入法是i386的？
<onlylove> freeflying: 你在x64上试过没
<freeflying> onlylove: 你们好高端啊，天天有猎头找你们
<freeflying> onlylove: 之前就一直在用啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 喵的，外包算毛
<onlylove> freeflying: 一堆坑
<happyaron> onlylove: wtf?
<happyaron> onlylove: 32/64都有啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 已经被HP坑过一次，文思坑过一次，难道不差软通一次？
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，那没啥了，我看评论有人说i386的
<freeflying> onlylove: 软通还活着啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 毛线
<onlylove> freeflying: 活得好好的
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，osChina那群人不靠谱，你懂得
<freeflying> onlylove: 现在改作外包了啊
<gshmu> 输入法 状态栏怎么隐藏？？？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我一直是外包啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有神马社区版，也是毛线。
<gshmu> 14.04 找不到 浮动的那个状态栏
<freeflying> onlylove: 我指软通
<freeflying> happyaron: 14.10code name是啥啊
<happyaron> freeflying: unhappy ubuntu
<onlylove> freeflying: 软通不一直是外包么，软通动力 istone
<happyaron> 输入法下周五发更新，解决所有能解决的奔溃问题。
<freeflying> onlylove: 早年不是啊，是intel扶持的一个公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个code name不错
<happyaron> onlylove: 猴叔儿起的。
<onlylove> freeflying: 我对外包的黑历史不感兴趣
<freeflying> onlylove: 文思不错啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 是不错，没看我刚上班6个月就要给我换工作
<freeflying> onlylove: 为啥子
<onlylove> freeflying: 我去年10月20入职的，大概这个月底就离开这边
<onlylove> freeflying: 项目结束呗
<freeflying> onlylove: 下一步去那啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 文思那边说，要带我俩月QA然后回来再面试
<huntxu> happyaron: 你从昨晚到现在接受了多少吐槽
<gshmu> 12.04 默认不显示浮动语言状态栏 14一直显示 看着烦
<happyaron> huntxu: 不是特别多。
<gshmu> 14的Empathy 表示没找到irc
<happyaron> huntxu: 但我手上真有个挺长的bug列表……
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 看吧，如果要是开源，至少修了一半了已经
<huntxu> 蓉蓉怂恿它们开源了吧 happyaron
<happyaron> huntxu: 如果是开源，这些bug根本测不出来
<happyaron> huntxu: 搜狗QA跟了20+人日
<happyaron> huntxu: 怂恿不动，TAT
<freeflying> huntxu: 开源了不靠谱啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 自然会有靠谱的嘛
<freeflying> huntxu: 开源的没几个项目有靠谱的QA
<onlylove> freeflying: 开源没几个有qa的吧……
 * happyaron 搜狗的主力QA是个孕妇，孕妇真是神奇的物种
<freeflying> onlylove: mozila的有
<freeflying> onlylove: apache的一些有
<onlylove> freeflying: linux也有
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是其他的呢
<freeflying> onlylove: kennel那真不算有
<huntxu> freeflying: 社区写代码，搜狗做qa lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 人家算法不愿意公开啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 代码写得再好也不值钱不是
<onlylove> freeflying: 那么大的东西，没有qa？
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问一下安装了搜狗拼音后那个ibus的图标和快捷键怎么去掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458094 如题谢谢啊 嘿嘿 统计信息: 发表于 由 kisswen — 2014-04-18 10:10
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39186
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 微软通过改变命名抛弃Service Packs的支持承诺
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39181
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 量子纠缠驱动时间之箭
<freeflying> happyaron: 帮我搞件t-shit啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 多大号的，实在不行等发布会我去凑热闹
<freeflying> onlylove: L的
<freeflying> onlylove: 发布会那个事山寨的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你直接内部供货呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 侯总说了，发布会的是山寨的
<freeflying> onlylove: 找 happyaron他们才能拿到大英帝国出品的
<kingkongmok> 请教下如何让awesome的字体好看点。我用的awesome应该是默认加载gtk的。
<eexpress> kingkongmok: gtk-theme-config? 或者gtkrc直接写设置字体
<eexpress> gtk-chtheme
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 10.04版本下载源推荐 14.04下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458096 官方版本库 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ 中科大源 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ 上面两个用的人很多，速度可能会有点慢 阿里开源镜像站 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ 兰州大学开源镜
<^k^>  ─> 像站 http://mirror.lzu.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ 北京理工大学开源 <a class="postlink" href="http://mi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 10.04版本下载源推荐 14.04下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458098 官方版本库 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ 中科大源 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ 上面两个用的人很多，速度可能会有点慢 阿里开源镜像站 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ 兰州大学开源镜
<^k^>  ─> 像站 http://mirror.lzu.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ 北京理工大学开源 <a class="postlink" href="http://mi
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃们C家有没有物理机到虚拟机的方案啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 帽子家P2V那种
<eexpress> gfrog: 你们还没发一台N5或者MX3玩touch?
<kingkongmok> eexpress: 我抄写了ubuntu的设置，抄写了这些条目。我感觉在xfce4中可以生效效果可以，但在awesome中不行。
<kingkongmok> http://bpaste.net/show/213069/
<eexpress> ubuntu的fontconfig设置，绕晕的，很复杂。你抄不全的。不如写一个简单的~/.fontconfig
<eexpress> gtk-chtheme也可以试试啊
<kingkongmok> 嗯，也按那个conf.d写过。可以是在~/.fontconfig 也没生效。
<eexpress> awesome的问题，其实要问 freeflying
<kingkongmok> 是要我先安装gtk-chtheme看看效果吗？
<eexpress> 当然
<sjd_zeus> 真TMD无聊
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:46
<freeflying> eexpress: 我才不用那么自虐的东西
<kingkongmok> 我之前有个~/.gtkrc-2.0的东西了，这个是否会重复？
<eexpress> freeflying: @@ 你自己以前好得意的推荐过。
<eexpress> kingkongmok: 会修改你的rc
<kingkongmok> 无论如何我先安装试试吧，用了几天awesome就不想回去xfce4
<kingkongmok> 有没有推荐的~/.fontconfig ?
<eexpress> kingkongmok: 论坛搜索“黑曲曲”
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 怎么添加开机启动？
<gshmu> 或者 开机服务？
<eexpress> 开机。。。好多层次。
<gshmu> 12  右上角系统 里面有
<kingkongmok> 请问14.04是用systemd的吗？
<eexpress> super, 输入ssession
<gshmu> eexpress: 具体些 12右上角那个哪里去了？
<iMadper> kingkongmok: 我也想知道这个问题 lol~
<gshmu> 今清早重装到14了
<iMadper> gshmu: 用的是systemd吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: 给你点个赞
<eexpress> 还没systemd
<iMadper> happyaron: 输入法不错
<iMadper> eexpress: 哦.
<gshmu> systemd 说具体点？
<iMadper> gshmu: cat /proc/1/comm
<gshmu> 14.04系统
<iMadper> gshmu: 返回啥?
<kingkongmok> 我这几天一直在折腾systemd和dbus，这两东西在gentoo不兼容的。
<gshmu> init
<sjd_zeus> 14.04发版了？
<iMadper> gshmu: 哦
<gshmu> 当然
<iMadper> kingkongmok: 怎么会? gentoo下, systemd和dbus不兼容??????
<gshmu> iMadper: init
 * iMadper 有请gentoo用户现身说法
<iMadper> gshmu: 哦.
<kingkongmok> 编译前需互相取消keywords
<gshmu> iMadper: 能否解释下 systemd 吗？
<gshmu> system``` 不清楚了
<gshmu> 难道是别字
<gshmu> 我认为是问我 是否是系统 而不是bete版
<kingkongmok> 因为gonme不知道几说是要systemd的支持。我当时想安装awesome让其调用gnome-settings-daemon来美化一下字体，现在放弃了还是直接来修改gtk
<kingkongmok> iMadper: 是临时不兼容。
<iMadper> gshmu: systemd, 是现在比较新的init程序
<iMadper> gshmu: 类似你之前的sysvinit
<gshmu> iMadper: 孤陋寡闻
<happyaron> iMadper: :)
<lpy> iMadper: OwO
<lpy> iMadper: 好无聊 = = 现在天天背单词了。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那人说自己就学了一个月的u，你以后有的是东西要教
<iMadper> onlylove: 我为什么要教?
<iMadper> lpy: 你现在mac了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为他会问
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在来的少了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我要向你学习，逐步戒掉irc
<iMadper> lpy: arch有好多自己的小项目...
<kingkongmok> 还是ubuntu社区好
<lpy> iMadper: 什么项目
<iMadper> lpy: http://xyne.archlinux.ca/projects/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Projects Grouped By Tags
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.04 双击最大化时候窗口消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458100 如题,双击最大化的时候窗口会变成透明的,然后就没有然后了,只能退出重新启动窗口,是我个人问题还是版本问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyi — 2014-04-18 11:21
<iMadper> felixonmars: 多谢你昨天打得包, 很好用.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 哈哈 14.04 出来了，就在筹划 14.10 了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458101 感觉 ubuntu 图形界面应该再稳定一点，有时候喜欢 崩 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfc643 — 2014-04-18 11:21
<felixonmars> iMadper: :D
<lpy> iMadper: 看上去不错
<iMadper> lpy: 上次kpatch的patch被revert出来了... ToT
 * iMadper 吃饭
<lpy> iMadper: lol~~~
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安裝14.04出錯。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458104 好像是根目錄啥的有問題。連系統都進不去。 求解決方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanofdiy — 2014-04-18 11:25
<onlylove> 程序猿：”我的第一个问题是，对于我第二个和第三个问题，你可不可以只用‘能’和‘不能’来回答?“老板：“OK!””我的第二个问题是，如果我的第三个问题是我能不能涨工资?那么你对于我的第三个问题的答案能不能和第二个问题的答案一样?“老板：”。。。。。。“ 这套下的好哇
<gshmu> 新立得装了Chinese-calendar 怎么替换系统的？
<gshmu> 或者 怎么弄出农历！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 中文版的网盘都失效了啊。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458105 下了个14.04，打开后language里面木有中文，全是英文（+国家） 英语不怎么好啊，求个下载链接。 百度找的全是pan.XXX然后无效。。 谢谢各位啦。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Flands — 2014-04-18 11:43
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 刚跑完没有任何问题啊,就是今天早上起来发现腿很疼
<unhappy_imtxc> 谁要 sony mp3
<unhappy_imtxc> 便宜出一个
 * unhappy_imtxc 便宜出 sony M505
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 高端啊
<unhappy_imtxc> 9999.999% 新
<unhappy_imtxc> cherrot, iMadper , freeflying , gfrog sony 蓝牙 MP3 收不
<unhappy_imtxc> 香水瓶升级版
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 收不收
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 不要.
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: >_>
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu找不到原来的分区，只有显示500g的硬盘怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458106 机子是thinkpade431， 原来机子上的是win7-64位，使用U盘安装ubuntu，但是找不到硬盘分区求教什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 azssjli — 2014-04-18 12:13
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 【求助】14.04 LTS 支持AMD开源驱动直接硬解了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458107 RT 现在还是mint 13.10，之前要设置老多东西才开启了开源驱动的硬解，现在14.04LTS是不是傻瓜化了，直接可以VDPAU了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 judson_j — 2014-04-18 12:16
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi无法安装已下载好的ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-i386 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458108 已经下载了ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-i386，但能wubi安装时会重新下载ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-amd64的版本，而且电脑的cpu是intel i5的芯片，不知如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slush — 2014-04-18
<^k^>  ─> 12:16
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/11321453.html 你的这本书看完没有
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc: ⇪ 《囚徒健身：用失传的技艺练就强大的生存实力》(保罗・威德)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: .
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你要看? 借你没问题
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 怎么给你?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我先看看有没有便宜点儿的
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 好.
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 没有特价的话再跟你借
<yunfan_chrome> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/283969.htm
<^k^> yunfan_chrome: ⇪ [多图]海尔推出mini“黑匣子”_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan_chrome> ^k^: 那个我也有
<yunfan_chrome> ^k^: 还有怀特曼强身手册 和生存手册也可以看看
<^k^> yunfan_chrome, 那是一个事实。  12:20
<^k^> yunfan_chrome, 天哪！  12:20
<yunfan_chrome> 额 这个bot真讨厌
<yunfan_chrome> 人基合一
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 恭喜自己安装 ubuntu 14.04 LTS 成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458109 今天刚看到发布了，而且是LTS。马上下载之。 安装没二话。然后 boot loader 安装到 / 所在分区。然后 dd 出来前 512 放到 win7 下面，用 boot.ini 启动的。 这样的好处是两个系统相互比较独立，不会出
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan_chrome, iMadper 这本书怎么样, 介绍的锻炼方式有没有用
<yunfan_chrome> unhappy_imtxc: 健身吧的讨厌这本书 生存狂吧推荐这本
<unhappy_imtxc> ...
<yunfan_chrome> 我没什么个人喜好 我只是懒得出门健身 所以就看这本书
<unhappy_imtxc> 健身吧都是器材党吧
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 健身房其实是必不可少的
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 鉴定完毕
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: ...
<unhappy_imtxc> 5个单臂俯卧撑（最好100个）
<unhappy_imtxc> 　　5个单腿深蹲（最好2×50个）
<unhappy_imtxc> 　　1个单臂引体向上（最好2×6个）
<unhappy_imtxc> 　　5个悬垂直举腿（最好2×30个）
<unhappy_imtxc> 　　1个铁板桥（最好2×30个）
<unhappy_imtxc> 　　1个单臂倒立撑（最好5个）
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: yunfan_chrome 你俩现在什么级别
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 一身肥肉级别
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-Z-%E8%BD%BB%E9%87%8F%E5%BE%92%E6%AD%A5%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-30L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-Z30-%E7%81%AB%E8%8A%B1%E7%BA%A2-L/dp/B00ICBB3VE/ref=sr_1_8?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1397572464&sr=1-8&keywords=%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9  想来这个
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 但是太贵
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.cn/Gregory-%E6%A0%BC%E9%87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9-Z-%E8%BD%BB%E9%87%8F%E5%BE%92%E6%AD%A5%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-30L-%E6%88%B7%E5%A4%96%E7%99%BB%E5%B1%B1%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85-Z30-%E7%81%AB%E8%8A%B1%E7%BA%A2-L/dp/B00ICBB3VE/ref=sr_1_8?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1397572464&sr=1-8&keywords=%E6%A0%BC%E9%
<^k^>  ─> 87%8C%E9%AB%98%E5%88%A9 -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 好烦, 没钱呀
<lpy> ......
<yunfan_chrome> unhappy_imtxc: 90公斤这个级别
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 这链接好长
<unhappy_imtxc> 叫啥
<lpy> iMadper: 为啥被 revert ？
<yunfan_chrome> iMadper: 没钱咋了
<iMadper> lpy: regression
<iMadper> yunfan_chrome: 不开心呀
<unhappy_imtxc> sony M505 有人收不
<yunfan_chrome> iMadper: 那倒是 不过大家都不开心啊
<unhappy_imtxc> 便宜了啊
<gshmu> 农历 我吃过饭上线了
<iMadper> yunfan_chrome: 这样子, 我稍微开心了一点点
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 链接打不开啊亲
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 自己复制打开
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 给我个短链接
<unhappy_imtxc> ^k^: kk 增加个短链接的功能吧
<lpy> iMadper: 昨天印度人给我来了一句
<lpy> iMadper:  nihao laoshi
<iMadper> lpy: lol~ 赞!
<lpy> iMadper:  把老子给吓得不轻= =
<iMadper> lpy: 哈哈哈哈, 人家看上你了
<yunfan_chrome> iMadper: 读看看别人的不开心 你就开心多了
<yunfan_chrome> 多看看
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc, 老兄！你喜欢跟我说话吗？  12:31
<iMadper> yunfan_chrome: 是呀
<lpy> iMadper: 我也不开心啊！
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 没看出来这货哪里好了
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 背负很好呀
<unhappy_imtxc> 扯
<unhappy_imtxc> 一点都不好
<iMadper> lpy: 来来来, 一起来玩kpatch
<iMadper> lpy: 动态打补丁, 很有前途的
<lpy> 我没 Linux 啊现在=_=
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<lpy> OvO
<lpy> 旧笔电挂掉了其实
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 你的asus?
<iMadper> lpy: 来个nec呀
<lpy> 没钱 =
<lpy> = =
<iMadper> lpy: ... ... ...
<iMadper> lpy: 啥时候去上海?
<lpy> 不知道 =_= 7月？
<lpy> 考完试就去
<iMadper> lpy: 赞
<tcstory> 有谁用neosnippet  和supertab？他们又冲突
<iMadper> try auto-complete-clang
 * iMadper (逃
<tcstory> iMadper: 我不想用太复杂的补全，只想用缓存式的补全
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • memdeley卡在登录界面动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458110 网上查到的结果是加 -setting General_FirstRun:false即可绕开登录。 我的ubuntu版本是12.04，上述办法不行，折腾了两天都是无用功。 绝望之下mendeleydesktop --help 结果发现 有个--skip-account-check，歇
<^k^>  ─> 斯底里的试了一下，竟然成功了。 输入帐号密码后可以进入。写篇帖子帮助后来人。 统计信息: 发表于 由 niubaty — 2014-04-18 13:15
<tracyone> neocompltet+ultisnips完美配合
<unhappy_imtxc> http://item.jd.com/962261.html 不错的样子
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc: ⇪ 【索尼SBH50】索尼（SONY） SBH50 智能蓝牙耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:369.00
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 有米的人
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 我当时买的是200软民比的motorola 蓝牙耳机
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd: 我要有fm的蓝牙耳
<gebjgd> 那是病
<yunfan_chrome> 坑爹啊 1404还是在我机器上不能显示X
<yunfan_chrome> 我现在在下server版
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 貌似还要做拉伸,不然腿会越来越粗?
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 笨
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 驱动问题
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 啥卡？
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: apu 6700
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 我还升级  我这里3台amd的
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 我还没升级  不急
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 我用了好一阵windows了 没办法
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 德国有什么国际快递？
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, dhl
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 很久没用windows了
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 运到贵国多少钱
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 500软民比？  看你运什么了
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 买个直径一米的塑料透镜
<yunfan_chrome> 500太贵了
<yunfan_chrome> 还是美国的便宜
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 本来就不便宜
<yunfan_chrome> 欧洲到中国是走海运还是火车？
<gebjgd> 不知道
<gebjgd> 什么都有吧
<yunfan_chrome> 我还是研究下美国的
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  心碎了，给我一片吧。
<yunfan_chrome> 这东西好过海关 就一片塑料
<jiero_unfit> yunfan买什么塑料呢？
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, archos gamepad2还不错
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 你炫耀够了吧 ---
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd:  噢。我发现还是看我的显示器舒服啊。默认色温是暖色调。。。
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 说明我的选择还是对的
<unhappy_imtxc> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/43975983/
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc: ⇪ 关于跑步前与跑步后的拉伸
<unhappy_imtxc> 这里的动作都看不懂啊
<unhappy_imtxc> 都是些好高级的体味
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 对的。买一列火车把。。
<unhappy_imtxc> 体位
<jiero_unfit> maplebeats:  可能介绍你一个漂亮妹妹，如果她去深圳的话。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04上如何安装ubuntu-tweak这个软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458111 13.10的这个ppa已经不能用了。 $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/next $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangwpf — 2014-04-18 13:40
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd:  玩什么 pad好玩的游戏呢？
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 已经用胶布粘起来了
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 她来北京不
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 不去。
<lainme> unhappy_imtxc: 不错，挺容易理解的。我最近也在跑步
<unhappy_imtxc> lainme: 你以前常运动么
<unhappy_imtxc> lainme: 跑完第二天大腿很疼这个这么破
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  胶布..。让我想起恐怖人偶。。。另外难以想像你跑步
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 你真的能跑步这么枯燥的事情啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 模拟器
 * jiero_unfit 只能跑野地各种崎岖地形玩
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 公路跑步就要玩跑酷啊，穿护栏跳台阶
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 目前觉得没问题
<lainme> unhappy_imtxc: 最近才开始。我跑的比较慢，每次3000米左右，不会疼
<unhappy_imtxc> lainme: 3km, 多少时间
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 就是每天从你工作的地方到你休息的地方么。。。
 * jiero_unfit 工作的地方到休息的地方直线距离不到100米。。。
<lainme> unhappy_imtxc: 没计时……不过同样的时间和我一起去的男生能跑5000
<unhappy_imtxc> lainme: 好吧
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 在操场跑
<unhappy_imtxc> lainme: 我跑的速度也很慢, 6.8km 要花50分钟
 * jiero_unfit 觉得没可能。
<gfrog> huntxu: 没听过，但是p2v
<gfrog> huntxu: 没听过，但是p2v是开源方案吧？
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 很快了好不好。
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 那么多模拟器游戏呢
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 关键是你能坚持啊。。。我走路能到那个速度，但是只能持续15分钟。
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 模拟 PSP 么...
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 什么都有
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd:  嗯。普通 android手机也行。。。
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 没有那个屏幕大  还有手柄
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04上如何设置系统等宽字体的大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458113 终端里 Monospace字体已经不等宽了会错位，不知道要如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangwpf — 2014-04-18 13:49
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 2G内存
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 嗯嗯。
<huntxu> gfrog: 是开源方案，但是人家是fedora啊...
<huntxu> gfrog: 一坨坨rh-specific的代码你受得了么。。。
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 你这个量不用考虑这么多得
<huntxu> unhappy_imtxc: jiero_unfit 你们没发现 lainme 的重点是有男生一起跑步嘛
<unhappy_imtxc> huntxu: 男生没带 lainme 跑啊
<jiero_unfit> huntxu: 没噢。
<unhappy_imtxc> huntxu: 同样的时间,人5km, lainme 3km, 肯定没在一起
<jiero_unfit> lainme 这么好的家伙，肯定有人跟着 :)
<huntxu> unhappy_imtxc: “一起去”
<gfrog> huntxu: rh不就这么干的么。
<huntxu> gfrog: 所以啊，C家没有应对方案？
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃要在我U上跑P2V？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道，不了解这方面的东西。
<huntxu> gfrog: no，我只是不爽它总说只支持rhel =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 你看rh都不带你们玩docker自己搞了
<gfrog> huntxu: 自己搞啥？
<gfrog> huntxu: C社玩儿juju玩的爽呢，哪有工夫做那些
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  累了，睡觉吧。
<huntxu> gfrog: http://infotechlead.com/2014/04/16/red-hat-announces-new-linux-container-innovations-21888
<^k^> ⇪ t: Red Hat announces new Linux Container innovations
<huntxu> gfrog: juju是docker类的？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是。
<huntxu> gfrog: 那是啥万一
<huntxu> 玩意
<jiero_unfit>  难怪。
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，扫了眼wikipedia明白了
<lainme> unhappy_imtxc: jiero_unfit 一起去，不一起跑，速度差太远了
<jiero_unfit> adam8157: 当妈好久不见
<adam8157> jiero_unfit: 乖
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<adam8157> unhappy_imtxc: 乖
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡好
<unhappy_imtxc> adam8157: momo
<jiero_unfit> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板
<adam8157> iMadper: 中午被我司的土豪震惊了
<iMadper> adam8157: 买游艇了?
<unhappy_imtxc> 话说 sogoupinyin 装了怎么运行来着
<adam8157> iMadper: 中午被我司的土豪们震惊了
<unhappy_imtxc> adam8157: 买四合院了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 隔壁team的欧洲同事确实有游艇.......
<iMadper> adam8157: 买了好多游艇?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 心理不平衡了...
<jiero_unfit> lainme 可以试着倒着跑 - 我以前越野总有1/5左右路程倒退跑步休息。
<adam8157> iMadper: news?
<iMadper> adam8157: 双层? 6个独立卧室的游艇?
<adam8157> jiero_unfit: 你这是学大妈啊
<jiero_unfit> adam8157:  大妈？
<iMadper> adam8157: no update
<adam8157> iMadper: 配核潜艇护航的呢
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<jiero_unfit> adam8157:  fitness for ALL
<iMadper> adam8157: 那还要游艇干嘛? 直接钻到核潜艇里面去嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 晒太阳
<iMadper> adam8157: 时不时往上面放一个鱼雷
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<jiero_unfit> iMadper happyaron unhappy_imtxc  下次见到 adam8157 ，我要让他上树。
<lainme> adam8157: 下午好
<eexpress> 这牛皮吹得
<eexpress> 牛皮蛋蛋
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 如果他不上呢?
<eexpress> lainme: 。
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣渣ee, 你发的邮件的名字是eexpss, nick都没写对
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃老板竟然在
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃对面那是谁？
<eexpress> 不会吧。那是sylpheed自动填的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 旁边是老板, 对面是pm
<adam8157> eexpress:   3 r + Apr 17 2014  eexpss             [1.7K]    ┌─>
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 上树是3~4个人抬着一个人冲上树啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣渣
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: sogoupinyin 跟 fcitx 是啥关系呢
<eexpress> nnnnd
<adam8157> unhappy_imtxc: 基于
<felixonmars> 依赖关系
<felixonmars> 就像 fcitx 和 dbus 的关系
<felixonmars> (大雾
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 哦.. ... ... cc adam8157
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<lpy> iMadper: 没找到项目代码呀
<lpy> iMadper: http://xyne.archlinux.ca/projects/moz2fs/
<^k^> ⇪ t: moz2fs
<iMadper> lpy: 谁知道..
<adam8157> huntxu: remote壕
<iMadper> lpy: 八成在aur里面吧?
<lpy> iMadper:  =_=
<unhappy_imtxc> fcitx: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/fcitx/fcitx-sogoupinyin.so: undefined symbol: FcitxInstanceRegisterIMv2
<lpy> 好吧懒得去找了
<adam8157> happyaron: 14.04中文环境默认开输入法?
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃的输入法大成功呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 你中午怎么没来?
<gfrog> adam8157: 科三考试
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚刚过去抢蛋糕吃了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<felixonmars> FcitxInstanceRegisterIMv2
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们战斗力好强，那么大一蛋糕……
<felixonmars> 好像是 4.2.3 的 API 吧
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 你 fcitx 版本多少?
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 4.2.0
<adam8157> gfrog: 我吃了half slice
<felixonmars> 太旧了, 升级吧
<felixonmars> 那个缺的符号在 4.2.3 才有
<gfrog> adam8157: 我拿了one slice，但是掉地上一半。
<adam8157> gfrog: 天意
<felixonmars> 最好直接升到最新
<felixonmars> 因为记得还要别的什么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 有水果那半掉了！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 天意
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 话说 aur 里面有没有了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 没有, 那货没更新
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: http://pkgbuild.com/~fyan/staging/fcitx-sogoupinyin/ 可以用我的版本
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ celestia
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你不是arch user吧?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你现在用的arch嘛??? 你不是用debian的????
<adam8157> felixonmars: fcitx-sogoupinyin和sogoupinyin不是一个哦, 你这个是基于啥的
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 毛
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我是 arch + ubuntu 啊
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... ...
<felixonmars> adam8157: 我这个是搜狗昨天的新版
<adam8157> felixonmars: o
<felixonmars> 因为依然是 fcitx 的组件, 所以这样命名了
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 乃在祖国么
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 在
<unhappy_imtxc> 祖国还有 arch dev 啊
<felixonmars> :/
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: felixonmars 是TU
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 是不是arch dev我就不知道了
<felixonmars> iMadper: 去年年底升级到 dev 了 (捂脸
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: NB
<iMadper> felixonmars: 赞!
<adam8157> felixonmars: 按sogou的命名来好点, 还不混淆
<adam8157> felixonmars: 赞
<unhappy_imtxc> g TU
<felixonmars> adam8157: 因为我没看到别的发行版准备怎么办, 另外这个能不能打包还是个问题-.-
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 总觉得 arch dev 比 dd 稍微高大上点儿, 听起来
<felixonmars> 所以我只是以个人名义放个...
<felixonmars> 如果他们有意见就拿掉...
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc: TU Private, non-profit organization whose mission is to conserve, protect and restore North America's trout and salmon fisheries and their watersheds. Includes ...
<gfrog> felixonmars: 赞
<lainme> felixonmars: 赞
<iMadper> felixonmars: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 你啥时候变dd？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没时间啊
<unhappy_imtxc> 一切到 sogou
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁信
<unhappy_imtxc> fcitx 就挂
<felixonmars> 错误信息?
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 贵司的生日蛋糕吃完没啊
<felixonmars> 另外你需要启动 fcitx-qimpanel...
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... 点解?
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有，还剩一点儿
<iMadper> fcitx-qimpanel不启动他会提示的...
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿来蹭蛋糕吧，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<felixonmars> http://blog.felixc.at/2014/04/sogou-pinyin-for-linux-new-release/ 我这儿有个自带吐槽的介绍
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗拼音 for Linux 新版发布 | Felix's Blog
<freeflying> gfrog: cruz这车如何
<felixonmars> 下面的使用步骤并不是必须的, 因为如果你重启整个电脑也就能用了
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: http://imagebin.org/306244
<gfrog> freeflying: cruz？是啥？科鲁兹？
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: fcitx 太旧了.......
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 卫生巾厂的车据说都很渣
<felixonmars> $ pacman -Q fcitx
<felixonmars> fcitx 4.2.8.3-3
<freeflying> gfrog: 想租飞度，可惜没有了
<gfrog> freeflying: cruz是当年大宇的平台，活脱脱一韩国车
<gfrog> freeflying: 致炫啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不比fit差
<freeflying> gfrog: 租车啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都神州已经有致炫了
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 要那么新干嘛
<felixonmars> gebjgd: 搜狗需要 fcitx 的新 API
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 不用搜狗
<freeflying> gfrog: 我再南京租车
<felixonmars> gebjgd: 上下文是他要用搜狗, 提示错误, 原因是 fcitx 版本太旧不能用搜狗
<gfrog> freeflying: 南京神州也有致炫。我查过，lol
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 垬的走狗东西不敢用
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎比飞度还便宜
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 那个傻冒要用？
<felixonmars> ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 我从ppa装的 fcitx 啊
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 囧, 这么旧的版本该不会是那个 stable 的 ppa 吧...
<unhappy_imtxc> ppa:fcitx-team/nightly 难道我没装对
<felixonmars> 是对的
<felixonmars> ubuntu 12.04?
<iMadper> felixonmars: elfutils 里面, 有库, 但是没有man page, 这是预期行为嘛?
<felixonmars> iMadper: 不是我维护的, 不清楚呐~
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 你看, 还在维护的 ubuntu 版本都升级到 4.2.8.3-3 了呢 https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/nightly
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ Launchpad
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: apt-get update  ??
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper, felixonmars http://code.bulix.org/xqqc5u-86066
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<felixonmars> $ which fcitx
<adam8157> eexpress: ee渣
<unhappy_imtxc> /usr/bin/fcitx
<felixonmars> :/ 奇怪呢
<felixonmars> 另外这个包怎么只有58K...
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 正在解压缩 fcitx (从 .../fcitx_1%3a4.2.8.3-3~precise1_all.deb) ...
<unhappy_imtxc> 对啊,不是 4.2.8.3 么
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵威海机场重修……
<freeflying> gfrog: 都没了
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然要关好几个月
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的, 那个是租借的军用机场
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，哪天定啊？
<freeflying> gfrog: 明天
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个军用机场要修了停靠大飞机
<adam8157> gfrog: 烟台机场吧, 很近的
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要去威海?
<unhappy_imtxc> 错误 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com precise/non-free i386 Packages
<gfrog> freeflying: 租几天？ 当天的话飞度和致炫还是有的。lol
<unhappy_imtxc>   404  Not Found
<felixonmars> ubuntukylin?!
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道五一去哪呢，这不乱找地方呢么
<felixonmars> 我有点不知道乃的系统是什么了.....
<adam8157> gfrog: 斯里兰卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 去当游击队么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 南京科鲁兹300+，不如选爱丽舍呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 三厢爱丽舍也不错吧？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu12.04使用ipv6的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458114 我按照网上的教程做，安装了miredo,输入ifconfig后显示如下信息： eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 30:85:a9:75:6e:d2 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:
<^k^>  ─> 0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B) lo Link encap:Local Loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host UP LOOP …
<freeflying> gfrog: avis租科鲁兹20天，一共3300左右
<gfrog> freeflying: 你长租啊…… 土壕
<gebjgd> freeflying, 便宜
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过好像还真不贵啊。特别是跨小长假了
<freeflying> gfrog: 神州没任何优惠，不爽，不然就租致炫了
<gfrog> freeflying: 长时间租车神州好像确实不给力
<piggybox_> $3300?
<adam8157> 0_0
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 软民比
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 想什么呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 关键是丫不和别人合作
<freeflying> gfrog: avis和国航合作的价格还是不错的
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜壕大大
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 我看见avis以为是说米国呢。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说乃租怎么那么便宜…… 原来是亮出国航金卡了
<freeflying> gfrog: 只要是知音卡都可以啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 1嗨上一个月长租基本都是4k+
<gfrog> freeflying: 折扣肯定不一样，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 还返里程。一样的，他们没要卡号都
<gfrog> freeflying: 囧，您金卡一亮，人家还要啥卡号啊，直接最高折，lol
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 貌似是没把旧的卸载完全?
<freeflying> gfrog: 忽悠
<gebjgd> piggybox_, avis哪里都有
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 嗯, 虽然不应该, 但是你可以试试=.=
<gebjgd> piggybox_, 不光美国
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 没靠谱的二手车，不然搞个放老家了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就说乃现在的车外迁放家呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都买个1系/A3/A180之类
<freeflying> gfrog: 不给转了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的不是京五么？这都不给转？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问：Ubuntu启动盘制作工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458115 小白，正在官网下载镜像，不知道该怎么制作启动盘。有工具吗，请提示下载链接。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Darren.chen — 2014-04-18 14:45
<freeflying> gfrog: 老得focus不是京四的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 LTS还是不支持Intel主板内置RAID1安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458116 13.10不支持，想来14.04 LTS也是不支持的，果然在清空整个硬盘后报错了。 有谁有解决的方案不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwip — 2014-04-18 14:52
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 问一下，UEFI下有WIN8.1+UBUNTU14.04 双启动成功的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458118 笔记本是HP的 DV6 ，想问一下有没有装双系统成功的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kqh — 2014-04-18 14:57
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，那是杯具了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不弄个国产车，反正就是偶尔开开。
<freeflying> gfrog: 国产有啥靠谱的不
 * adam8157 大家都是deadline驱动啊.....
<unhappy_imtxc> adam8157: 不然呢
<freeflying> gfrog: BYD S6, 顺便让4S给我把标也换了
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> unhappy_imtxc: 打开google doc, 几个同事一起在补文档.......
<unhappy_imtxc> ...
<unhappy_imtxc> 赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 长安/长城/BYD，这几个都有还算靠谱的车
<gfrog> freeflying: 奔腾也行。
 * adam8157 会心一笑
<freeflying> gfrog: 华丽的变身为雷车，不过小地方人估计不认识雷车
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: lol
<unhappy_imtxc> fcitx version: 4.2.8.3
<unhappy_imtxc> http://imagebin.org/306249
<felixonmars> 嗯
<felixonmars> 先启动 fcitx -r, 然后 fcitx-qimpanel -r
<felixonmars> 然后再试
<iMadper> adam8157: binary hacks 有这本书的电子档嘛?
<adam8157> iMadper: 有实体书
<iMadper> adam8157: 送过来?
<adam8157> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 我懒得过去拿嘛...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你顺便上来坐坐
<yunfan_chrome> 我草了 装了server版本还是显示不出来
<adam8157> binary hacks 一小本六十多块 =,=
<yunfan_chrome> 其他小发行版倒是没问题 wtf of ubuntu?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不要国人翻译的那本
<unhappy_imtxc> 测试
<^k^> unhappy_imtxc:点点点.  15:10
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/16061333.html  要这本
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要日文版?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 《Binary Hacks：駭客秘傳技巧一百招》(高林哲，鵜飼文敏，佐藤祐介)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<iMadper> adam8157: 呸.
<unhappy_imtxc> 这么大个黑框是啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 这边是个鬼
<iMadper> adam8157: 我要呆湾翻译的
<iMadper> adam8157: 这边是个鬼??????
<iMadper> adam8157: 没懂...
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 binary hacks
<adam8157> iMadper: 我当成debug hacks了
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 贵厂实在是坑我
<iMadper> adam8157: debug hacks我有...
<yunfan_chrome> 看来要转投arch了
<iMadper> adam8157: 三本
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在就差 binary hacks了
<adam8157> iMadper: binary hacks 我下过电子版
<iMadper> adam8157: 影音的?
<adam8157> iMadper: 影印的
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • UbuntuKylin论坛进不去，验证码一直错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458119 严格按照大小写输入也不行，从来没成功登陆过，有没有人跟我一样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 第一獠牙 — 2014-04-18 15:09
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39189
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Ubuntu Linux 14.04 LTS Trusty Tahr发布
<iMadper> adam8157: 哎, 只能看影音的了, 月底组内买书, 我让他们买贵的那本
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 如何被坑
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 启动了 qimpanel 之后光标后面就跟一个黑框.. http://imagebin.org/306251
<onlylove> iMadper: 那本书我貌似见过简中的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不要简体的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 之前装1404的桌面版  黑屏 提示输入不支持 那还情有可原 可以认为apu的驱动没弄进去 刚才我重新下了server版 启动进去还是这样 可是我安装时候那界面不是可以么 难道server版启动进去还需要X?
<iMadper> onlylove: 简体的便宜, 我自己就可以买了
<yunfan_chrome> 这不是坑是什么  onlylove
<kingkongmok> eexpress: 找不到‘黑曲曲’，请问git上有没有~/.fontconfig ?
<iMadper> happyaron: adam8157: ubuntu下面, secure boot用啥来搞的? 你们签名了grub???
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: server版没来就没有X
<yunfan_chrome> 问题在于我启动tinycore linux 那个X就可以进去 wtf
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 啥？你说server版也黑？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 但是照样提示一样的错误 就是 黑屏 + `输入不支持`
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 这.......我没辙了, cc @happyaron 吧
<yunfan_chrome> 我之前桌面版 我都听到那个登陆界面的蹬蹬声音了 就是画面黑
<kingkongmok> yunfan_chrome: 有没有重做xorg.conf?
<unhappy_imtxc> 测试测试
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 恭喜
<adam8157> iMadper: 你问我好多次了 =,=
<iMadper> adam8157: 是吗? 我今天又遇到了...
<krichx> 测试测试
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 啥
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 没啥.
<adam8157> iMadper: shim 以及个别用自己key的
<iMadper> adam8157: 你们也用shim呀!
<adam8157> =,=
<iMadper> adam8157: 好, 明白了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 那整套我都明白了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... shim我也在用呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 我自己电脑uefi都没启用呢
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 不行呀, efi很赞的
<adam8157> iMadper: give me a reason
<iMadper> adam8157: 能用 efi-pstore了呀! 意外的panic, 都能保存下来
<iMadper> adam8157: 不需要拍照了!
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你现在的可以?
<adam8157> iMadper: 说点普通应用能用的上的
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.. efibootmgr 这个包终于有用了...
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 是啊 这不是天坑是什么
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然, 你这个命令能跑起来???
<adam8157> ...
 * iMadper <- 已丧心病狂
<gfrog> iMadper: 我好像有
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 要不要装上然后用ssh远程看下……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 的屏幕是vga口的 主板只有dpi和hdmi 所以我走hdmi 接了一个hdmi2vga转接头  win正常工作 tinycore linux也正常工作  server版的安装界面也正常工作
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 问题是server版哪里来的Xorg.conf
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 估计是那转接头的事情？弄个dvi->vga？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你那屏，该换啦
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 有个dvi2vga的 但是怀疑买错了 怎么都插不进主板那边 估计是用于吧显示器的dvi转成vga
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那就是买反了
<yunfan_chrome> 重启 改改参数看看
<iMadper> gfrog: 有啥>?
<gfrog> iMadper: bin hacks
<iMadper> gfrog: 今天送过来?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我手机上好像有有。
<gfrog> iMadper: 我手机上好像就有。
<gfrog> iMadper: 但是看了10页，看不懂了，太难
<iMadper> gfrog: 影音的不看...
<iMadper> gfrog: 影印的不看..
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> gfrog: 原版未翻译的, 不看.
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你能看原版?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我说typo
<kingkongmok> ubuntu的咚咚响不是登录gnome后的autostart做的吗？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你得是看几万部av才能看懂日文原版..
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥要买正体的, 多贵啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 几万部，keyword不就那几个么，几亿有用么
<onlylove> adam8157: 简中翻译渣
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.che168.com/personal/2440977.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【南京二手雅力士】二手雅力士_二手车之家
<gfrog> freeflying: 老款雅力士不喜欢，太丑
<iMadper> adam8157: 简体的, 翻译巨渣..
<gfrog> freeflying: 新款的八字胡还不错。
<iMadper> adam8157: <gfrog> iMadper: 但是看了10页，看不懂了，太难   看不懂是因为看下去, 会觉得自己中文没学好
<adam8157> onlylove: iMadper 英文的看原版, 其它的看简体中文啦
<gfrog> iMadper: 为毛看那本书啊，
<onlylove> adam8157: 其实可以找个学日文的妹子
<iMadper> gfrog: 我需要呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 加油
<iMadper> gfrog: 你这说了半天有 ,没给我链接呀!
<onlylove> iMadper: 人说的是他手机上有
<gfrog> iMadper: 手机上呢，咋链接给你？ 脑波嘛？
<onlylove> gfrog: good idea
<gfrog> iMadper: 而且是中文影印版
<iMadper> gfrog: dropbox呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 影印的就算了...
<gfrog> onlylove: …… 颓废骚年
<gfrog> iMadper: 还是pdf的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我很多东西都是在手机上, 不妨碍我share给别人
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 这本书简体中文的貌似确实巨烂
<iMadper> gfrog: pdf没关系, 影印的不好...
<gfrog> adam8157: 研究生作品吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我觉得这书稍小众
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞个5w左右的二手比较合适
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 等下，难道这书原版不是日文的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是日文啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 6-7w弄个国产吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 长安神马的
<freeflying> gfrog: 没合资车省心吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，难怪说乃看av学日语
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心不懂，身边没国产车主现身说法
<adam8157> iMadper: 买吧, 买了送我一本
<eexpress> 啥书，这么枪手
<freeflying> yunfan: 我昨天也买了条vga线， 223一条
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕死了你
<adam8157> eexpress: binary hacks
<freeflying> gfrog: happyaron的队友好像开得瑞虎
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕毛啊
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 走ssh进去 看 dmesg  有个failsafe启动失败的 log
<yunfan_chrome> freeflying: 你是土豪
<gebjgd> adam8157, onlylove 不如移民东欧  找个金发妹子
<adam8157> gebjgd: 来一打
<yunfan_chrome> 老子要去买个 dvi2vga
<gebjgd> adam8157, 对 一打
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的focus省心不？ 漏过机油不？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃能hold的住一打儿金发妹子？
<gfrog> adam8157: 身怀长物啊。
<adam8157> 嘿嘿
<gfrog> adam8157: 小心一打儿金发妹子把你hold了
<adam8157> 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> adam8157, 拉拖维亚
<freeflying> gfrog: 除了噪音大，空调一般，其它没任何问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃不能再摇号么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋呢？
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨天保养了，效果很好
<gfrog> freeflying: 过户给您夫人，然后乃身上就没指标了，就能继续摇
<eexpress> gfrog: 你说得跟离婚后，就可以结婚一样。
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥啊
<eexpress> adam8157: google打不开。
<adam8157> eexpress: ee渣
<eexpress> gfrog: "乃身上就没指标了，就能继续摇"
<gfrog> eexpress: ee渣
<gfrog> eexpress: 帝都就是这样啊。
<eexpress> 你的指标呢，咋还不用了。 gfrog
<eexpress> 记得上次你说要买的
<gfrog> eexpress: 没满5年
<eexpress> 额，你没指标
<eexpress> 恩
<adam8157> eexpress: ee渣
<eexpress> adam8157: 干嘛干嘛
<gebjgd> gfrog, 帝都满5年才有指标？
<adam8157> eexpress: 没事儿
<eexpress> 坏蛋蛋
<gfrog> gebjgd: 摇号资格，还不是指标，指标是摇中才有
<gebjgd> gfrog, .....
<eexpress> 不如去买彩票
<gebjgd> eexpress, 你们当地的恶霸如何
<gfrog> eexpress: gebjgd 据说这个月200w人摇号了
<eexpress> 百分比是多少
<eexpress> 啥恶霸。 gebjgd
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.04任务栏放下面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458121 ubuntu14.04任务栏放在最上面很不习惯，如何放到最下面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gxbudn — 2014-04-18 15:37
<gfrog> eexpress: 每月2w牌照
 * eexpress 要是我能收摇号报名费，多好
<eexpress> 1%
<gebjgd> 我擦
<gebjgd> gfrog, eexpress 帝都人民真能忍
<gfrog> eexpress: gebjgd 说错了，是每俩月2w牌照
<gfrog> eexpress: gebjgd 现在俩月摇一次
<eexpress> 那是炼狱啊。
<eexpress> @@
<freeflying> gfrog: 基本不靠谱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 小概率事件啊，不如买彩票呢
<eexpress> 我们这边，现在又开始造反，抵制过桥过路费了。
<eexpress> 一个桥，要收45年。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 因为你们那土壕太多
<eexpress> 帝都收这费用不
<eexpress> 帝都立交桥那么多
<eexpress> 你们开车的要交这，不脱一层皮啊
<gebjgd> 历史上，娼就是站街的，除了xo什么都不会，妓则是吹拉弹唱声色艺俱全，如南朝的苏小小、北宋的李师师、南宋的梁红玉、明代的柳如是、清代的陈圆圆、杜十娘、董小宛......所以文人娶个妓女回家不丢人，若是名妓，还会传为佳话…...简单说：娼就是今天的妓，妓就是今天的星
<gfrog> eexpress: 过桥费？ 你觉得帝都保护费收的还不够多么？
<eexpress> 如果没过桥费，你应该感到幸福啊
<adam8157> 困
<eexpress> 其他费，这边不少
<gfrog> adam8157: 扭头，看乃老板
<eexpress> 蛋蛋的上司，坐蛋蛋后面？
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<eexpress> 那后面没桌子啊
<eexpress> lol
<gebjgd> 某日，斯大林接见一个格鲁吉亚代表团。会见结束后，斯大林发现自己的烟斗不见了。于是，他派遣秘密警察首脑贝利亚去盘查刚才被接见的人，问问谁拿了他的烟斗。不久，斯大林在一堆报纸下找到了自己的烟斗。于是，他又把贝利亚招回来，并晃着手里喜爱的烟斗说到：“瞧！我的烟斗，我找到了。”贝利亚抱了一堆烟斗进了门，并答
<gebjgd> 道：“太晚了！代表团中半数人已经承认拿了您的烟斗，另外一半拒不承认的人已经在审讯中自愿死亡。”第二天，官媒发表社论指出，红色苏联的破案率与结案率世界第一。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我今天在微信上绑定了银行卡，可以买彩票了
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 网易啊，一次可以追1年的号儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋整
<eexpress> freeflying: 危险哦。
<eexpress> 导出绑定
 * adam8157 淘宝彩票多期机选
<eexpress> 到处
<iIlL10Oo> 淘宝+1
<gfrog> freeflying: 网易彩票
<eexpress> 我也被迫安装了网易彩票。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨天看了翼博很骚包
<eexpress> 就因为送了3怪钱。nnnd
<gfrog> freeflying: fort那几个新车都骚气的很。
 * adam8157 罗技无线鼠标自带电池用了一年....
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我知道为何不能插了 我买的那个dvi2vga 是 dvi 24+5的 我主板的那个dvi口是dvi 24+1的 我找了个魔都的拍了个 等到手再试试 要是还不行就转投其他阵营 我是受不了这个折腾了
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天看到一个坚定的大众粉。
<yunfan_chrome> eexpress: 可以再删掉？
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备买一低配新捷达，还说这车倍儿有面子
<yunfan_chrome> unhappy_imtxc: 你看 一个5块钱的号  现在有3块捞回来了
<eexpress> yunfan_chrome: 说网易彩票?
<yunfan_chrome> eexpress: en
<freeflying> gfrog: 神车粉啊
<eexpress> 可以删除啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 到了神经病的程度了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 话说从13.04升级到14.04安装过程好慢啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458126 一边安装一边下载东西，现在都下载了864M了还在继续，都快又下载一个ubuntu了。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfc643 — 2014-04-18 15:51
<freeflying> gfrog: 新捷达现在卖多少啊
<litsbu> ubuntu升级，呵呵呵
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说帝都6w多就能拿下低配
<gebjgd> litsbu, 升级就傻了直接重装
<freeflying> gfrog: 不划算了
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 家里接光纤升级也还行
<freeflying> gfrog: 新捷达其实不应该是速腾吗
<eexpress> 额，不记得淘宝的彩票哪里了
<freeflying> gfrog: 前几年在美国看到的新捷达很好看
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 还是慢
<litsbu> gebjgd 我已叛逃至opensuse
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 机器多 直接重装
<gebjgd> litsbu, 更渣
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 我用着还行
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.autohome.com.cn/spec/14887/#pvareaid=101605
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【图】捷达 2013款 1.6L 手动时尚型报价_图片_大众_汽车之家
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 我4台呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 国外的捷达是国内的速腾
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 那又怎样
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 升级太慢
<gfrog> freeflying: 国产捷达是地产拉皮车
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚在隔壁组找了一本
<eexpress> 额，不记得淘宝的彩票哪里进去了。 iIlL10Oo
<litsbu> gebjgd 觉得还好，很顺手
<iMadper> adam8157: 里面的东西讲的很少...
<gebjgd> litsbu, 源太差
<litsbu> gebjgd 慢？
<gebjgd> litsbu, 少
<gebjgd> litsbu, 升级太频繁
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 我在屯溪家里试过一次 挺好的
<adam8157> iMadper: 土壕组
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 昨天买了个山东产的酒 挺好喝的
<litsbu> gebjgd 自我感觉还好，家里网速连opensuse的源满速跑
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 屯溪是谁？
<iMadper> adam8157: 就是原贵组
<yunfan_chrome> 在我这里可以替代red sqare了
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 是个地方
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 7-8线城市
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 好地方啊
<litsbu> gebjgd 升级频繁比不过arch
<adam8157> iMadper: 那只有实习生土壕, 正式员工一般
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 快播关闭 百度云还会远吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458127 “中国网事”记者调查发现，快播软件在传播色情视频以及盗版视频方面早已饱受声讨。只要在应用商店下载快播软件，便可畅通无阻的分享与观看网友共享的色情影片。受访专家表示，应即刻查缺补
<gebjgd> litsbu, 那是废话
<gebjgd> litsbu, arch是1小时1升级
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 啥
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: news?
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 啥?
<unhappy_imtxc> 哦没啥
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: ubuntu不是也要滚动了么
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: debian用户淡定的望着你，选择的u，就选择了折腾
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 酒的问题，山东的酒一直……就那样
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 反正不出名
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 不是吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, debian太老
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 当初就看中他驱动解决得好 现在是越来越退步
<onlylove> gebjgd: sid
<gebjgd> onlylove, 太折腾
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果你喜欢新，那就arch或者gentoo，实在不行还有fedora
<litsbu> ubuntu又换个壁纸升一级？
<iMadper> litsbu: 换了很多东西的.
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用了5年arch
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还折腾
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: u里面有私有驱动，debian都移除了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 对啊 就看中这个
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 所以看到bcm的时候就头大
<gfrog> freeflying: 马八帝都现在20. http://dealer.autohome.com.cn/151/news_10890484.html
<gfrog> adam8157: unhappy_imtxc gopro被睡了，妈蛋
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 要是没特殊需求其实可以试试opensuse
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 打死你我也不去试那个
<iMadper> gfrog: 这么小的东西, 被税????
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 为毛是打死我！
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 谁提议 打死谁
<gfrog> iMadper: 反正通知我去建国门儿了
<iMadper> gfrog: 我帮 cherrot 买了5副眼镜, 300+刀... ....
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog: 是按 DV 的么
<iMadper> gfrog: 都平安度过
<gfrog> iMadper: 大概我rp差
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 不知道，
<iMadper> gfrog: 被税能有多少??
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那就去distro watch看看吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是跑一趟好麻烦
<cherrot> gfrog: 被税了？
<gfrog> iMadper: unhappy_imtxc 我准备去告诉丫我这玩意就200刀买的，看丫收我多少税
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我记得有个#！还是啥的
<gfrog> iMadper: 目测20%吧，没查
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... ...
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog: 400
<yunfan_chrome> tinycore改造下也可以用
<yunfan_chrome> 我就在家里的机器上开发而已
<unhappy_imtxc> 哦多看了个0
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 为毛是400？
<onlylove> 为啥不试试slax
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog: 我看错了, 税率 10% 嘛
<unhappy_imtxc> 不过也得看按什么收啊
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 我怕丫给我估价啊，照2000rmb算就郁闷了
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog: 没有小票么
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 要是按DV算更多吧？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其实如果是东西装权利，我觉得啥发行版差别不大，没人整天装包吧
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 不知道，有ebay交易记录
<unhappy_imtxc> dv 是 10%
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 相机呢？
<unhappy_imtxc> 一样
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我觉得发行版之间的差别就是包管理器和配置文件的位置
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 跟出了问题怎么支持有关系
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 好吧……
<unhappy_imtxc> DC,单反,微单都是10
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我原来试过slax，前几天用过deepin的东西，觉得deepin就是U加了个皮
<yunfan_chrome> 我用过社区基于slax做的fanx
<litsbu> 看了下ubuntu 14.04 的7个新特性，什么也不想说了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 本来就是皮包
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不过这个皮包做的还可以
<gebjgd> onlylove, 可以个屁
<onlylove> gebjgd: 郁闷的是，我要装点这个或者那个，一堆依赖要装
<onlylove> gebjgd: 要装quassel的时候，大概要下载100+M吓坏了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 原来debian用kde-plasma-desktop的时候，quassel也没装多少东西
<lainme> slax现在改变了不少，有简单的包管理了，包制作也方便
<onlylove> lainme: 什么时候发生的事情！
<caleb-> slax 和 slackware 不一样啊
<lainme> onlylove: 去年吧。slax 7
<onlylove> caleb-: 当然不一样
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 有不由自主的用了"coming"
<onlylove> adam8157: adam8157 is coming？
<lainme> 还有个slax software center，不过没有完成
<tracyone> :-!
<onlylove> 这是不甘心在优盘上呆着的节奏么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • debian7 笔记本电脑，怎么调整显示rgb数值，对比度，伽马值 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458129 用的debian7， ati显卡，笔记本没有调整按钮。桌面openbox和i3. 修改什么配置文件可行 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2014-04-18 16:07
<tracyone> 14.04主打稳定牌
<jusss> 谷歌也出输入法了？
<jusss> 还加入了14.04?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39193
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mozilla实验引擎Servo通过Acid2测试
<onlylove> jusss: 你哪个星球的奥特曼
<onlylove> jusss: 确定是地球的？
<jusss> onlylove: 从来不知道谷歌也出输入法呀
<onlylove> jusss: windows下面就有
<lainme> onlylove: 这只是流行趋势吧。官网首页在卖预装slax的u盘
<onlylove> jusss: 这个输入法被喷抄袭sougo
<jusss> onlylove: 我说的是for linux的
<onlylove> jusss: for linux也不是一天两天了
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: ibus-googlepinyin
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: http://act.mydrivers.com/ViewPie.aspx?N_SysId=564
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 14.04原版与麒麟版你选择哪个？_调查结果_驱动之家
<onlylove> jusss: 不知为啥，这个拼音有个bug就是会冲掉剪贴板，然后kde下面ibus-pinyin又不知道怎么弄的，然后我现在在kde下面用sunpinyin
<litsbu> 新出的sogou输入法linux版，多少人用上了
<onlylove> jusss: kde下面那个ibus-pinyin我不知道有选字bug还是啥问题，反正不正常
<jusss> onlylove: 是prime还是clipboard?
<jusss> primary?
<jusss> 不知道怎么读
<iMadper> litsbu: 我.
<onlylove> jusss: 右键粘帖最近输入的
<adam8157> iMadper: 好用么?
<iMadper> adam8157: 好用, 不好看
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 太tm丑了
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道是哪个
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过不考虑外观, 别的还好
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，你copy一个网址，然后输入几个字，再右键，就粘贴刚才输入的字了
<jusss> onlylove: 取决于怎么copy的
<onlylove> jusss: 我不用U，就这样
<litsbu> iMadper 感觉咋样，相比windows下的
<onlylove> jusss: 右键，cp
<iMadper> litsbu: 上次用win下的输入法, 还是大二的时候了吧????
<iMadper> litsbu: 谁记得住
<jusss> onlylove: 那应该是剪切板了，我们都不右键复制，我们都是鼠标选中就算复制了 cc adam8157
<onlylove> jusss: 在xterm里面右键cp的也不行
<litsbu> iMadper 。。。。。。
 * adam8157 看一下我老板的calendar, 决定是否溜号儿
<onlylove> adam8157: 你直接wfh不就啥问题都没了
<onlylove> adam8157: 非要在office上班
<adam8157> onlylove: wfh真心没意思啊
<jusss> adam8157: wfh就看不到妹子了
<onlylove> adam8157: 看老板的calendar玩猫捉老鼠有意思？
<jusss> 只能整天看岛国妹子了
<onlylove> jusss: 还是显示不出衣服的？
<litsbu> 岛国妹子不比x-art
<jusss> litsbu: x-art都太纯
<jusss> litsbu: 感觉一点都不porn
<litsbu> jusss 你口味儿太重了
<litsbu> jusss 我觉得x-art刚刚好
<jusss> litsbu: 我喜欢naughtyamerica的
<adam8157> onlylove: 我就是卖个萌, 你这么认真干啥... 我现在直接跟老板说我走了也没关系 =,=
<jusss> adam8157: 然后老板说不用来了，对吗
<tracyone> 如果你的输入法框架是fcitx那么按下ctrl+;
<tracyone> 现在搜狗输入法和windows下的体验一致了，除了不能登陆账户同步词库外
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 女上司今天怎么你了
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 使用fcitx做框架
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥意思，默认会启用fcitx
<happyaron> gfrog: 多谢！
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> felixonmars: 实际支持的版本至少4.2.7，但是因为行为问题要求4.2.8.3-3~
<gfrog> onlylove: 今天有吃的， adam8157 怎么可能在家呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 14.04中文locale默认安装fcitx并切换到中文?
<felixonmars> happyaron: got it
<felixonmars> happyaron: unhappy_imtxc 那个黑框的问题有想法吗?
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 木有啊,刚才在debug自己的代码..
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 切会 googlepinyin 了
<happyaron> adam8157: 14.04所有locale只要安装fcitx应该都会默认启用。
<happyaron> adam8157: 如果问题不大，下个版本可能换默认
<happyaron> 但还确定不能
<felixonmars> (03:12:55 PM) unhappy_imtxc: felixonmars: 启动了 qimpanel 之后光标后面就跟一个黑框.. http://imagebin.org/306251
<felixonmars> 这个问题解决了吗?
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的意思是说上来就带个输入法的panel
<eexpress> happyaron: 推广fcitx好上心嘛
<happyaron> adam8157: 没明白
<happyaron> eexpress: 是啊，基友的项目。
<adam8157> happyaron: 默认中文输入法
<eexpress> 机油。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 敲键盘就出来选词框
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，ibus被unity的人不小心弄sb了
<eexpress> 还是语音输入好。迅飞识别率很高很高了。
<happyaron> eexpress: :)
<adam8157> happyaron: 感觉是外国人在猜测中国人怎么用输入法 =,=
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是猜测，是断言。
<happyaron> adam8157: assert()
<adam8157> happyaron: 你竟然不制止他们
<tracyone> 讯飞语音输入？
<eexpress> in definition of macro 'ASSERT'
<happyaron> adam8157: 制止不能，否则让我替他们改一堆代码。
<tracyone> 我在猜测外国人是用什么输入法的，一个字母一个字母打？不累？
<happyaron> adam8157: 我碰这摊子之前他们就把坑挖下去了。
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 没有呢,没有继续看
<adam8157> =,=
<felixonmars> unhappy_imtxc: 可以反馈给 happyaron 的
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 突然冒出这一句，啥意思
<eexpress> happyaron: 不挖坑，那么来的钱。 adam8157 不修bug，哪里来的钱。是吧。
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 用 qimpanel 之后光标后面一个黑框求解
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin今日新增四处镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458130 南台科技大学（台湾） 目前该镜像站目前支持Http和Ftp协议，其地址如下： http://ftp.stust.edu.tw/pub/Linux/deepin/ ftp://ftp.stust.edu.tw/pub/Linux/deepin/ 此外，该镜像服务还提供ISO下载服务，Linux Deepin ISO地址： http://ft
<^k^>  ─> p.stust.edu.tw/pub/Linux/deepin-cd/ <
<unhappy_imtxc> 不留点bug以后怎么办
<eexpress> unhappy_imtxc: 你没留，所以你不哈皮
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 可以以后更新bug
<happyaron> eexpress: :)
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 图
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 系统情况
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 说详细点。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/306251  1204
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 用 fcitx-team/nightly 这个ppa 装的 fcitx, awesome 3.5
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 哥你图截大点呗。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/306260 http://imagebin.org/306262
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
<iMadper> happyaron: 我刚也有同样的感觉, 图太小, 看起来不开心
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/306264 这个框叫什么名字，就是用Ctrl+space 切换到中文输入法之后的1秒里面整个框的位置全是黑色的，然后1s之后就变成这样一个一直在的小黑方框
<PudGe> happyaron: 我试过了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装启动时黑屏，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458133 我的笔记本是amd，双显卡的，安装完后启动老是黑屏，进不去系统，只能输入命令，查了一下，好像是双显卡的问题，想进bios，但是找不到禁用显卡的地方，查过一些在ubuntu禁用显卡的命令，都不行
<^k^>  ─> ，装的是14.04，以前安装12 13 也是这种情况， 统计信息: 发表于 由 lubantu — 2014-04-18 16:48
<PudGe> happyaron: 为啥必须启用qimpanel
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 在xterm里面的时候，黑框是跟在光标后面，在浏览器里面，黑框的位置乱跑
<unhappy_imtxc> 那个大黑框截不下来，一按键盘就没了
<adam8157> unhappy_imtxc: 手机
<unhappy_imtxc> 刚才上高清无码大图了
<unhappy_imtxc> 不过输入起来很流畅啊，就是这个黑框纠结
<happyaron> PudGe: 所谓产品完整性ng
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 那黑框是神马
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 我要问的就是这个啊
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮，给我做个设置可以让 fcitx 的横排序号显示在候选项后面哈
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 没见过。。。
<happyaron> archl: 啥设置。
<PudGe> happyaron: 什么意思
<unhappy_imtxc> h
<unhappy_imtxc> ha
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 开 qimpanel 之后就出来了
<PudGe> happyaron: 别的都挺好，我就发现2个地方有问题。
<PudGe> happyaron: 1，不启动qimpanel的话，没法打字，这不科学
<felixonmars> 嗯, 我也觉得这不科学, lol
<archl> hap
<PudGe> happyaron: 2，启动qimpanel之后，第一次打字，输入框显示不正常，是很小的一个正方形，备选字只能显示第一个，后面4个看不到，必须打开配置面板再关闭之后才能正常打字
<iMadper> PudGe: 这不是不科学, 这就是sb!
<felixonmars> 乃们叫人家嗨皮阿伦同学的时候敢不敢把名字打全(
<happyaron> PudGe: 这很科学
<happyaron> PudGe: 第二个是bug
<iMadper> PudGe: 第二个问题没遇到..
<felixonmars> 第二个没遇到+1 :3
<iMadper> felixonmars: arch用户福利.
<unhappy_imtxc> 那我的这个问题是第三个么
<iMadper> felixonmars: 他们的fcitx版本不够新??
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 死基佬的问题不给修
<unhappy_imtxc> 4.2.8 啊
<happyaron> 第二个没遇到
<unhappy_imtxc> 求修好
<PudGe> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是rpm用户？
<unhappy_imtxc> 咦我去
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是... 我是arch, 怎么会用rpm
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 窗口管理器是awesome对么
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 终端是啥来着？
<PudGe> happyaron: 我就是awesome
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过如果有rpm的话, 还是很好的. 今天我同事从早上折腾到下午..
<happyaron> PudGe: 额
<felixonmars> 这里的线索好乱(
<PudGe> happyaron: 别的都没啥问题，还有就是，主题依然不透明。我看了，是input.png是假透明图
<iMadper> PudGe: 不透明是硬伤
<PudGe> happyaron: 我还是只能用系统默认的dark主题才能透明
<happyaron> PudGe: 啥意思，仔细说说。
<iMadper> PudGe: 好在我脑残, 能接受
<happyaron> PudGe: 你到搜狗官网上下个真透明的皮肤去试试
<happyaron> PudGe: 程序本身是支持真透明的。
<PudGe> happyaron: 就是自带的4个主题，输入框背景图片input.png本身不是透明的，所以显示出来不透明
<happyaron> PudGe: 自带十几个呢
<PudGe> happyaron: 程序本身是支持透明的没错，我用以前的dark主题，就能显示透明，但是自带的不能。
<happyaron> PudGe: 那四个主题不是搜狗主题。
<PudGe> happyaron: 为啥我只有4个。。。
<happyaron> PudGe: 切换到搜狗引擎，才会出搜狗皮肤支持。
<PudGe> happyaron: 那4个是kylin的主题
<PudGe> happyaron: 怎么切换？
<happyaron> 搜狗引擎出搜狗皮肤，其他引擎出另外的皮肤。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [Help!]安装完14.04 lts后出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458134 出现的错误的内容大致是： Serious errors occur on disk. 好像是/tmp不存在…… 按了I(ignore)或者S(skip mounting)都没有用处，只能进入黑漆漆的bash。。。 (我的笔记本是Lenovo M490，12.04 lts在我的机子上也是比
<^k^>  ─> 较不稳定，无线网简直就不能用…… 这辈子与ubuntu缘分已尽了咩？T T) 求大神帮忙，非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scienartist — 2014-04-18 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 我到linode得下载速度能跑到2M
<happyaron> PudGe: 使用搜狗引擎就好了啊。
<PudGe> happyaron: 怎么用搜狗引擎啊？不懂，不就是fcitx然后输入法选sogou？
<happyaron> PudGe: 对啊
<PudGe> happyaron: 就是这样啊，哪里还有别的，里面就4个kylin主题啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> PudGe: 托盘图标上邮件，截图/照片给我
<PudGe> happyaron: 。。回家再说。
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: awesome 3.4  xterm + tmux
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 应该不是终端的原因，在firefox 里面一样的问题
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: ok
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<PudGe> happyaron: 能不能改成不用qimpanel，
<PudGe> happyaron: 好麻烦，而且没法配置apperence
<happyaron> PudGe: 这个目前看不可能。
<happyaron> PudGe: 产品童鞋不同意。
<PudGe> happyaron: 。。尼玛，告诉他用户不同意！
<happyaron> PudGe: 产品童鞋很淡定，说产品不就是被各种骂么。
<happyaron> ol
<happyaron> lol
<PudGe> happyaron: 爱用不用是吧？行，了解了
<unhappy_imtxc> ...
<happyaron> PudGe: 可没说爱用不用，反正就是要骂听着，但肯定不是骂了就改。
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: arch 用户使用正常么
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 除了特别丑之外, 别的都正常呀
<unhappy_imtxc> 特别丑？
<felixonmars> 其实就是classic ui的样子..
<felixonmars> 也没有特别丑啦...
<happyaron> PudGe: 再说，要吐槽，去微博 @搜狗输入法
<unhappy_imtxc> 不是还有皮肤支持么
<happyaron> felixonmars: 额？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 皮肤支持捏。
<felixonmars> 右键不出来那个菜单, 不知道怎么玩皮肤支持.......
<happyaron> felixonmars: 候选窗口上可以右键
<felixonmars> 没反应...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 多试几次。。。
<felixonmars> 要在候选窗口哪里按?
<tracyone> 不是的
<felixonmars> 我试了所有的位置都没反应....
<tracyone> PudGe: 在dash里面搜索搜狗启动之
<happyaron> felixonmars: 敲几个字，别上屏
<felixonmars> 而且这个候选窗口和 fcitx 的经典 UI 是一模一样的, 连皮肤都是用的我选的 Classic UI 的皮肤
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, 我是这样测试的...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 照相照相
<happyaron> felixonmars: 给我看看
<iMadper> happyaron: 没有av女星的皮肤? 差评!
<happyaron> iMadper: 到搜狗官网下载去……
<iMadper> happyaron: 默认就该有呀!
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是所有皮肤都支持，尽量找简洁的。
<happyaron> iMadper: 自带哪些皮肤也是产品童鞋定，没我啥事。
<iMadper> happyaron: 好.
<felixonmars> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i841002
<iMadper> happyaron: 换了个皮肤, 没那么丑了, 但是很娘...
<iMadper> 娘炮..
<happyaron> iMadper: 多换几个。。。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 好的。
<felixonmars> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i841013
<iMadper> happyaron: 默认这几个, 哪个不娘炮?
<felixonmars> 这是托盘的状态
<felixonmars> skin里是我给classic ui选的主题
<felixonmars> 然后上方那个小企鹅, 是一右键就crash的fcitx-qimpanel
<adam8157> 还在用cs slayer推荐我的http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/milk?content=145438
<^k^> ⇪ t: milk KDE-Look.org
<happyaron> iMadper: 产品童鞋是姑娘……
<iMadper> adam8157: 丑, 和娘炮, 你选一个?
<adam8157> iMadper: 丑
<happyaron> felixonmars: 额，你这样貌似qimpanel已经挂了啊。
<iMadper> adam8157: 哈哈哈!
<happyaron> iMadper: 你下个不娘的就完了呗。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 启动就是这样的, 然后保持 qimpanel 在这个状态下的时候, 可以正常用搜狗拼音
<adam8157> iMadper: 哈哈啥?
<happyaron> felixonmars: 。。。
<happyaron> http://pinyin.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=115
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛
<happyaron> 吐槽到这里……
<felixonmars> happyaron: 如果右键让它 crash 的话, 搜狗就回到坑爹状态了
<happyaron> 只跟我说，我记不了那么快。
<happyaron> 到那里吐完了，让客服先处理一遍。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> darkwhit1: qimpanel crash 掉还能用么，赞
<felixonmars> 所以真相是我在用 classic ui + sogoupinyin, 只是 qimpanel 处于半死不活状态么
<adam8157> happyaron: 你要不要避避风头
<iMadper> happyaron: lol  cc adam8157
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: aur 装的？
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 不是 用的 felixonmars 的包包
 * iMadper 我擦, 用了娘炮的皮肤之后, 说话也开始娘炮了
<unhappy_imtxc> felixonmars: 咦，你的包包地址再发一下，log太长翻不回去了。。。
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: http://www.pkgbuild.com/~fyan/staging/fcitx-sogoupinyin/
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 卖萌萌
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ celestia
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 麒麟14.04安装完毕没有鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458136 如题，那个郁闷啊，这可怎么操作啊？只好跑到win7上来发帖子，心里这个别扭。 统计信息: 发表于 由 finalhaha — 2014-04-18 17:20
<hamo> iMadper:  有后续没？
<freeflying> happyaron: 100%  192MB  19.2MB/s   00:10  vmware的速度，也不咋地啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥情况下的
<adam8157> hamo: yoooooo
<adam8157> hamo: not yet
<hamo> adam8157: 哟哟星人
<freeflying> ha
<freeflying> happyaron: host到vm里
<happyaron> freeflying: vmware host上没有性能好的。
<hamo> freeflying: 哟，搞虚拟化啦？
<happyaron> freeflying: 直接在esxi shell上操作的话
<freeflying> happyaron: 没啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 那你是神马到神马
<freeflying> hamo: 没啊
<iMadper> 你们今天怎么这么奇怪?
<hamo> iMadper: 咋了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 笔记本是hypervisor, 到里面的vm的速度，用的vmware fusion
<iMadper> hamo来了你们都不黑??!! 你们也太奇怪了!  cc huntxu yunfan adam8157 unhappy_imtxc
<adam8157> hamo: 你还是行使否决权吧... ^^
<iMadper> hamo: ^^ 你不觉得吗?
<hamo> freeflying: 你这明明就是搞vm嘛
 * hamo 哎
<freeflying> hamo: 你蛋糕吃多了
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> hamo: 黑猫
<hamo> freeflying: 你咋知道我们吃的啥？
<hamo> huntxu: 忽忽
<huntxu> hamo: 猴总是bigbrother
<huntxu> hamo: always is watching your
<huntxu> hamo: always is watching you
<iMadper> 大胸是什么意思? cc huntxu
<huntxu> iMadper: 突然想到
<huntxu> iMadper: 这是你ntr的第三个念头
<iMadper> huntxu:
<iMadper> huntxu: 念头? 年头?
<huntxu> iMadper: 年头
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦.
<hamo> iMadper: 又NTR？
<iMadper> huntxu: 请重新学算数.
<iMadper> s/算数/数数/
<iMadper> hamo: 没有呀
<iMadper> ╮(╯_╰)╭
<huntxu> iMadper: 12, 13, 14不是嘛
<iMadper> huntxu: 哪儿有12年...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你穿越了
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 12年你还没被甩 XD
<iMadper> huntxu: 这个, 以后私聊跟你说, 挺好
<huntxu> hamo: 黑猫自从你恋爱了你都不来了
<happyaron> freeflying: 没用过vmware fusion
<huntxu> hamo: 淡淡很是寂寞
<freeflying> hamo: 看贵司人贴出来得啊
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧...
<huntxu> iMadper: 给我来个 +v
<iMadper> huntxu: 要v干嘛...
<iMadper> huntxu: 都没用的
 * hamo IRC还能+V？
<iMadper> hamo: 能, 乃要吗?
 * hamo 变身薛幔子？
<huntxu> iMadper: 拉轰
<hamo> iMadper: 不要
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说14.04里的juju有啥新特色呢
<iMadper> hamo:
<iMadper> hamo: 说慢了
<iMadper> hamo: 下次说快点儿呗.
<huntxu> freeflying: juju这种跟着ubuntu的版本来的？
<freeflying> huntxu: 有关系
<huntxu> 噢
<huntxu> freeflying: 红帽在docker受挫，自己搞了个，怎么看
<unhappy_imtxc> hamo: 求修输入法bug
<freeflying> huntxu: 哦？ 啥情况啊，好久没关注这些了
<iMadper> huntxu: 自己搞了个??????
<hamo> huntxu: 红帽在docker受挫？
<hamo> huntxu: 我咋没看出来
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会吧? 我们组有人专职搞docker呀
<hamo> huntxu: docker都快被红帽拐走了
<huntxu> http://infotechlead.com/2014/04/16/red-hat-announces-new-linux-container-innovations-21888
<^k^> ⇪ t: Red Hat announces new Linux Container innovations
 * adam8157 brb
<freeflying> hamo: 马克当初应该收了docker
<huntxu> hamo: 拐完了它们再做个新的
<hamo> freeflying: 马老板做啥都是一阵子
<huntxu> freeflying: 说晚了，当初就该把openstack一起收
<freeflying> huntxu: 帽帽估计对go不感冒
<huntxu> lol
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> freeflying: 帽帽一色java
<freeflying> huntxu: 必须得啊，企业里用这货的多了去
 * hamo 我先在对go也不感兴趣了
 * hamo go确实硬伤太多了
<freeflying> huntxu: go也就google在搞
<huntxu> go和java比渣还真是不相上下的感觉
<freeflying> hamo: 没人用是最大的硬伤，其它都没啥大问题啊
<leodemon> 多少人今天安装了14.04了
<hamo> freeflying: 我给你看篇文章啊
<huntxu> leodemon: 这里没几个用ubuntu的
<freeflying> huntxu: 语言本身不是多大的问题
<huntxu> freeflying: 不过java其实也只有在天朝渣
<huntxu> 所以的确和语言无关
<leodemon> 那都用啥系统,在ubuntu-cn里面讨论
<freeflying> huntxu: 感谢各大外包公司啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 还在北京的时候的室友，01年毕业去了东京18摸，对外包和java简直仇视
<gfrog> freeflying: 出错更快了。
<huntxu> 出错更快。。。
<hamo> freeflying: http://blog.csdn.net/liigo/article/details/23699459
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 我为什么放弃Go语言 - liigo's blog - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
 * unhappy_imtxc 下班
<freeflying> gfrog: 马克应该把gustvo直接废掉了
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> huntxu: hamo 哪有，帽帽是python党徒
<hamo> freeflying: 没有泛型支持，常见数据类型接口丑陋 这个是硬伤啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是谁？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 在贵司鼓吹go的
<huntxu> hamo: 你也不go了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，好吧。
<hamo> huntxu: 偶尔go，写东西确实快...
<gfrog> hamo: 跑得快还是写得快？
<hamo> gfrog: 写的快
<hamo> gfrog: 跑就哪样
<freeflying> hamo: 1.7 创建对象的方式太多令人纠结
<freeflying> hamo: 这个确实，可能也是从性能上考虑的
<gfrog> hamo: 那比python好在哪……
<freeflying> hamo: 这哥们写得不错
<hamo> freeflying: 确实不错
<hamo> gfrog: 编译
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 T恤哪里可以买到？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458139 想买两件ubuntu 14.04的T恤，不过ubuntu好像没有在淘宝开店，哪里可以买的到呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-04-18 18:00
<sennn> 大家晚上好！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04 LTS 和14.04 LTS都出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458142 安装一开始就出现一个弹窗一个禁止的图标，上面有两排6个“？”，和“确定”按钮 原来安装10.10的时候出现过这样的问题，是GPT 的原因，用sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 解决问题，这次用在
<^k^>  ─> 这两个版本上不好用了，请问高手们还有什么别的解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmeng — 2014-04-18 18:26
<sennn> 熱烈慶祝14.04發佈！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04 LTS 和14.04 LTS都出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458143 安装一开始就出现一个弹窗一个禁止的图标，上面有两排6个“？”，和“确定”按钮 原来安装10.10的时候出现过这样的问题，是GPT 的原因，用sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 解决问题，这次用在
<^k^>  ─> 这两个版本上不好用了，请问高手们还有什么别的解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmeng — 2014-04-18 18:28
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04安装成功，可是没有鼠标，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458145 如题，大神帮帮忙。ACER I5，U盘安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 finalhaha — 2014-04-18 18:34
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 吐糟 ubuntukylin 的wubi.exe 竟然识别不了 ubuntukylin的iso http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458146 我开始下载的是 ubuntukylin的iso，提取出 wubi.exe，进行安装，竟然不识别ubuntukylin的iso，而是去下载ubuntu的iso。 希望kylin团队能修复这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuerbt — 2014-04-18
<^k^>  ─> 18:36
<sennn> 爲什麽ubuntu不默認啓用防火墻？
<October21> 防什么？
<cherrot> sennn: 防火墙有用么
<sennn> 當然！！！
<cherrot> sennn: 私以为个人防火墙就是网络没有普及时代的产物，一台设备打开端口不超过10个的这种
<sennn> cherrot 在現在防火墻依然被需要
<cherrot> sennn: 嗯 但我觉得不是默认需要
<sennn> 好吧
<cherrot> sennn: 尤其是个人防火墙  企业内部通过企业网关做网络控制
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 偷梁换柱大法Wubi进麒麟ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso之livecd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458147 14.04kylin不能wubi安装，因为先安装了ubuntu的wubi引导，就利用这引导进kylin的livecd,（操作前显示文件扩展名） Wubi在Win7中安装ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso,生成ubuntu文件夹及引导, 下载ub
<^k^>  ─> untukylin-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso， 进入x:\ubuntu\install，删除installation.iso，把ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso复制到x:\ubuntu\install中，改成installation.iso …
<sennn> 現在 超算 能模擬 量子態 所以我認爲當下的防火墻形同虛設！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04 LTS 和14.04 LTS都出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458148 安装一开始就出现一个弹窗一个禁止的图标，上面有两排6个“？”，和“确定”按钮 原来安装10.10的时候出现过这样的问题，是GPT 的原因，用sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 解决问题，这次用在
<^k^>  ─> 这两个版本上不好用了，请问高手们还有什么别的解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmeng — 2014-04-18 18:55
<October21> 也不是人人都有这些东西啊，再说也不是一般人能被这样攻击。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译内核时如果不知道某个硬件设备该选哪些选项时该怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458150 编译内核时如果不知道某个硬件设备该选哪些选项时该怎么办? 比如mt6225(也就是一个渣手机),虽然通过dmesg看到了型号,但网上就是搜不到. 目前想到一个笨方法就是编译一
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ozon OS：最好看的Linux系统发行版之一 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458151 来源：威锋网 　　近日，专注于游戏开发的 Nitrux 和 Numix 推出了一个全新的 Linux 发行版本 Ozon OS。发行商听起来很熟悉，因为他们一直是 Linux 平台一个非常受欢迎的项目，其发布的图标包和主题
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 搜狗输入法for Linux正式发布下载,由Ubuntu Kylin团队与搜狗公司联合开发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458152 昨天，由Ubuntu Kylin团队与搜狗公司联合开发的搜狗输入法Linux社区版1.0正式发布，该输入法具有智能拼音、自动匹配、多样化皮肤支持等功能。 该版本基于开源小
<^k^>  ─> 企鹅输入法框架、开源Qimpanel面板以及搜狗输入法引擎开发，将免费提供给所有开源Linux发行版和个人用户免费使用。 Ubuntu用户可以通过Ub …
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 问你个事，我如果远程执行一条命令，如何得到那个命令的返回值
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 比方说，ssh host "ls"
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 不了解啊
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 我要ls的值
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: ……
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: meaculpa不在……不知道找谁了，yunfan估计也没在
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04注销之后，按键没有任何反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458153 新安装的Ubuntu14.04，只有一个用户，点击注销之后，退出桌面，停留在以下页面，按ctrl alt del等键没有任何反应，请问是怎么会事： 统计信息: 发表于 由 Crazier — 2014-04-18 19:24
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 我试了一下
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: ssh 命令的返回值不就是么
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: imtxc@arch-laptop> ssh imtxc@vps.imtxc.org "ls a"                                                                           ~ 19:26:07
<unhappy_imtxc> ls: cannot access a: No such file or directory
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 我觉得ssh返回的应该是ssh的运行结果，比方说0或者非0
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 我要的是$?
<unhappy_imtxc> 对啊，$? 返回回来的就是啊
<onlylove> 我再试试
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 应该是的，错误的返回的是2，正常的是0
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04不够稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458154 装了小企鹅后，系统设置里的好多按钮没有了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-04-18 19:36
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 貌似我有事做了，要在循环里面嵌套if判断了
<superman> 大家好
<^k^> superman:点点点.  19:51
<tracyone> Hi
<superman> ？
<^k^> tracyone:点点点.  19:52
<superman> 这么着聊天真神秘阿
<superman> 就像跟电脑玩似的
<tracyone> 8-)
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 你今天几点下班
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完了之后键盘鼠标都不能用了，是哪里的问题啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458156 开始13.04装完了进系统鼠标能点几下，然后失灵，能移动不能点。键盘就是彻底失灵。根本没反应。以为有什么BUG然后就等14.04了 结果刚刚装的时候，安装过程中鼠标能用，键盘
<gshmu> Ctrl-Shift-Esc 快捷键无法定义 求原因？
<gshmu> 12.04
<gshmu> 没有问题
<nothinking> 升级已被中断。此次升级需要有 53.7 M 的可用空间在磁盘 /boot 上。请释放至少 24.9 M 的空间在磁盘 /boot 上。您可以清空回收站并使用“sudo apt-get clean”命令以清除之前安装操作留下的临时文件。
<nothinking> 这个怎么办
<nothinking> boot 分少了？
<nothinking> 不是一般都100m吗？
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 一般500m比较合适
<nothinking> 那咋办啊
<nothinking> 我就分了一百
<gad-zllang> 把boot移到/下面就行了
<nothinking> 这下升级空间都不够了
<nothinking> 怎么移动？
<nothinking> 我boot是独立分出来的
<gshmu> nothinking: 重分重装 或者从临近分区无损转换
<gad-zllang> 直接把/boot  拷出来，然后umount掉
<gshmu> nothinking: 无损转换相当慢，还是重装吧！
<zenNamaste> 别要独立的boot了
<nothinking> 看来得重装了
<gad-zllang> 改下fstab，把/boot那一行注释掉就行了
<zenNamaste> 让你们不用efi
<nothinking> efi是啥
<gshmu> nothinking: 你只说boot分小了 我不知道具体情况
<gad-zllang> 一个/boot分区 而已，没必要重新装。
<nothinking> 我升级14.04  提示我boot空间不够
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 对, 你umount他, 然后改你fstab呀
<nothinking> 太专业 这俩英文我都不懂
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 刚才   "<gad-zllang> 改下fstab，把/boot那一行注释掉就行了"   说的很清楚了, 你不做呀
<zenNamaste> nothinking: /etc/fstab
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 修改这个文件
<gshmu> nothinking: 你把boot复制一份，不要单独分区了，重新挂载下！
<nothinking> 我修改那个文件吧
<gshmu> 我的boot 2G
<gad-zllang> 改前先把/boot的东西拷出来。
<nothinking> 注视符是啥
<gad-zllang> #
<nothinking> copy到哪？
<zenNamaste> 还要grub-install
<nothinking> U盘？
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 随便, 你的home都行
<nothinking> 复制boot  然后改了那个文件重启就行？
<gad-zllang> 还有那个grub-install
<nothinking> grub-install 是啥？
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> 还要grub-install   nothinking 为什么你总是忽略...
<zenNamaste> man
<^k^> nothinking: define:grub-install For information on where |GRUB| should be |installed| on PC BIOS platforms, see BIOS |installation|. In order to |install GRUB| under a UNIX-like OS (such as GNU), ...
<nothinking> 小K说啥？
<gad-zllang> 感觉 步骤对你来说略复杂。
<zenNamaste> 用efi的话, 简单多了
<gad-zllang> nothinking: 你问了grub-install是啥
<gad-zllang> efi 不使用/boot？
<zenNamaste> gad-zllang: 用.
<zenNamaste> gad-zllang: 但是, 可以卸载grub, 剩下一点点空间.
 * zenNamaste <- 开始胡扯了
<nothinking> grub-install  是一行命令？
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 还要加参数的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 无聊ing
<nothinking> zenNamaste:   求教
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 玩war3嘛?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不会
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 周六日又要加班了。。。
<nothinking> 我复制了boot了 马上改fstab
<zenNamaste> nothinking: 我不用grub, 不同发行版, 参数也略有不同
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 加班干嘛?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 输入法啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 刚发布, 还要忙?
<nothinking> 那我这个应该怎么弄  能提示下吗？
<zenNamaste> nothinking: baidu搜索, 如何修复grub
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 修bug啦
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol~
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 4月17纯粹是为了赶时间，很多问题没解决。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 比如, 默认主题都太娘...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我说了产品童鞋是个女的……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol~
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 然后要哪些皮肤是她拍板。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 小女生嘛? 还是老女人了?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 赞，Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 发布 （附新特性介绍及下载镜像站列表）（转） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458157 http://segmentfault.com/a/1190000000473648 北京时间4月18日上午8时，Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 正式发布。 LTS 是 Ubuntu 的长期支持版，因此 Ubuntu 14.04 支持周期长达 3-5 年。因此 Ubuntu 14.04 是
<^k^>  ─> 追求稳定的用户和企业的最佳选择。 新特性 核心:Linux 内核 3.13 Ubuntu 14.04 包含 3.13.0-24.46 Ubuntu Linux ，基于上游的 v3.13.9
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 姐量级的。
<gad-zllang> happyaron: 是做输入法的？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不错.
<happyaron> gad-zllang: 客串了一把
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不过这次的, 真的挺好用的了
<happyaron> :)
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 少年, 给你点个赞
<happyaron> 多谢啦。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 今天一大早我就在公司的邮件列表里帮忙推广了
<gad-zllang> 哈哈
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 现在好多fedora用户都用上了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 多谢啊～
<happyaron> zenNamaste: rpm包可以第三方泄露一个。
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没有rpm的, 手动拷贝的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 让人打个rpm吧，我这儿只管deb。
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: rpm能打, 能放出来吗? 搜狗那边的政策是啥?
<onlylove> happyaron: 版权是问题
<jusss> 想装个14.04但是又舍不得squeeze
<happyaron> 民间流传问题不大
<happyaron> 但别说是我说的，匿名用了就完了……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 好.
<happyaron> jusss: 用wheezy吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我去弄个包子
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是吃的么。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 如果你想吃, 可以
<happyaron> 不想。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你是哪里人? 不喜欢吃包子???
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 吃包子有别的含义
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> ...
<jusss> happyaron: 你用的源是官方的吗？官方的我这貌似连不上
<happyaron> jusss: 神马源
<jusss> happyaron: 安装软件的那个东东
<happyaron> jusss: 神马的源
<zenNamaste> jusss: 问题是: 神马 distro 的源
 * jusss 迷糊了
<zenNamaste> 罗杰不在...
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [ubuntu 14.04 64bit]dvd安装盘真是大坑～安装直接删了我整个硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458158 [ubuntu 14.04 64bit]dvd安装盘真是大坑～安装直接删了我整个硬盘 下的英文版dvd的iso，自己刻盘。开机光盘启动。 因为不想ubuntu 13.10 64bit升级过去。觉得乌七八糟太多，就
<lpy> zenNamaste: 少年
<zenNamaste> lpy: ?
<lpy> zenNamaste: 你知道怎么检测包含了头文件吗？
<lpy> zenNamaste:  就比如说一些 OJ
<zenNamaste> lpy: 检测包含了什么头文件?
<lpy> zenNamaste:  有些头文件不允许使用嘛
<lpy> zenNamaste:  要怎么做到 即使别人 include 了，也会 编译错误
<lpy> zenNamaste: 找了半天愣是没找到
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你指定一个头文件目录不就行了
<zenNamaste> lpy: 把你允许的, 拷过去
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不允许的, 不考过去
<lpy> 没明白= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: ...
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你现在在做什么? 你要做个oj, 限制别人访问头文件?
<lpy> 对！
<zenNamaste> lpy: ??
<zenNamaste> lpy: 哦, gcc 能指定include的目录的...
<lpy> ！
<lpy> 难道我要把 系统的 stdio.h 都拷贝过来？
<lpy> =_=
<zenNamaste> lpy: 对呀, 允许用的, 拷贝过来
<lpy> na ni！！！
<zenNamaste> lpy: 多简单, 是吧?
<lpy> 没有别的解决方法了吗？
<lpy> =_=
<zenNamaste> lpy: 这个最好
<lpy> 不要
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不会有更简单的了.
<lpy> 咦不对= =
<lpy> 怎么突然也感觉很简单= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不会有更简单的.
<lpy> OJ 都怎么做的 =_=
<zenNamaste> lpy: 谁知道
<lpy> 那样我不是要拷贝一大堆了嘛 =_=
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你去找个oj, include一个socket, 看看他提示什么
<lpy> compile error
<lpy> 咦= =
<lpy> 不是
<zenNamaste> lpy: ... 找不到?
<zenNamaste> lpy: 是不是提示找不到头文件? lol~
<zenNamaste> lpy: 要不要我教你个好办法? 三分钟搞定
<lpy> 什么提示也没有
<lpy> 什么方法 = =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 一个不传男不传女的好办法
<lpy> = =
<stardiviner> test
<zenNamaste> lpy: 学不学?
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  21:10
<lpy> 请说 = =
<lpy> = =
<lpy> 我擦 9点了
<zenNamaste> 比如说, 你要允许 stdio.h , 还有啥?你说三四个
<lpy> algorithm
<lpy> vector
<lpy> set
<lpy> map
<lpy> stack
<lpy> stdlib
<^k^> lpy:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<lpy> ^k^: 你去死= =
<^k^> lpy, 感谢您的信息。  21:11
<^k^> lpy, 你介意我告诉其他人。  21:11
<lpy> string.h string
<zenNamaste> lpy: ... ...
<lpy> 数一下蛮多的
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你写个程序, 随便写, 包含这些所有的头文件
<lpy> 然后呢= =
<zenNamaste> 然后 gcc / g++ -H xxx.c
<zenNamaste> lp
<zenNamaste> lpy: 所有需要你拷贝的头文件, 都列出来了
<lpy> lp?
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你就可以写成 for i in `gcc -H xxx.c`; do cp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<zenNamaste> lp
<zenNamaste> lpy: lp是啥? 是打印...
<lpy> mac 上打出了一大堆东西！
<lpy> 赞！！！
<lpy> 果然是传男不传女的绝技！
<zenNamaste> lpy: lol~ 记得先自己看一下输出
<zenNamaste> lpy: 谁说传男不传女了? 我说的是, 不传男不传女的...
<lpy> 嗯没事
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> lpy: 一个不传男不传女的好办法
<lpy> 按我理解的来
<lpy> <zenNamaste> lpy: 一个传男不传女的好办法
<zenNamaste> lpy: 拉黑不解释
<lpy> OwO
<zenNamaste> 奶奶的, 骗我的姿势!
<lpy> lol~
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你要写oj?
<zenNamaste> lpy: 为啥?
<lpy> 无聊
<lpy> 打发时间
<zenNamaste> lpy: 换一个
<lpy> 做一个 从头到尾的东西
<lpy> 你有啥好主意？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 想想看
<lpy> 做一个 自己的东西，从头到尾
<lpy> 哪怕做完 废掉了
<zenNamaste> lpy: 恩, 写个有用的, 更好.
<lpy> =_=
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助：系统14.04 wine1.6安装国信金太阳软件后不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458160 以外在12.04-13.10都没有问题的，不知何解14.04不能启动。求助....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 牛精kk — 2014-04-18 21:22
<zenNamaste> lpy: 乃去写个flash播放器吧
<lpy> =_=
<lpy> what？
<lpy> zenNamaste: 这个 无从下手。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 全新安装后，第一次启动报错，，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458161 用的win7.下添加grub引导 ISO安装的。 是格盘全新安装。 安装过程正常 安装后第一次启动显示这个错误。。 gave up waiting for root device ... **** alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/****does not exist... QQ截图201404191309
<^k^>  ─> 16.jpg 求怎么处理啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 menghxj — 2014-04-18 21:30
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu14.4LTS 中 bin,run类的安装包运行没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458162 今儿个将系统从ubuntu12.4LTS升级到了ubuntu14.4LTS，感觉很顺利，可是装TI的CCS和altera的Quartus遇到麻烦了，运行.bin和.run包都没有反应，这两个版本竟然有这种区别？还是我的系统中少装了什么不
<^k^>  ─> 成？ 不知道各位兄弟姐妹有没有遇到这样的问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sun723 — 2014-04-18 21:36
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 cherrot
<jiero_unfit> maplebeats: 麦胚
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助！！升级14.04后关闭不了独显了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458163 13.10的时候用 echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 还能关闭独显，升级后关闭不了。。。悲剧阿，电脑温度一直往上标阿，求助！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 a309261868 — 2014-04-18 21:41
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总明天就撤了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 周日车站开始了呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 周日车展开始了呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪里的车我都买不起啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<jiero_unfit> freeflying: 人民如何提交法律条文申请？我要反过期法
<freeflying> jiero_unfit: no clue
<jiero_unfit> freeflying: 别买车了，买飞机
<jiero_unfit> freeflying: 买人力车。
<freeflying> jiero_unfit: 痴人说梦啊
<jiero_unfit> freeflying: 对啊。没有努力的方向。就设一堆绝对艰难的目标
<jiero_unfit> freeflying: 我设过消灭一切汽车这种目标呢。
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 8.88km 无压力啊
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  你跑了 8.88 km 么。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 对啊
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我今天做了双腿环绕动作0组，昨天前天各2组
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 昨天我才知道，现在的女孩子都不在意在认识的人面前穿睡衣的。睡衣就是普通装扮。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: P
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 咋都不在我跟前穿睡衣呢
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 因为你没去对方卧室啊。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: ...
<jiero_unfit> 找可降解 塑料手套一次性都很难哈。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 你现在是干什么工作啊
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 小说鉴别分级
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 什么？
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 关键词列表？
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 就是看小说。。。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 看个屁小说，不会偷懒。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: lol
<PudGe> 我艹还有这种工作？求招揽
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 国防部的
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 牛啊
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 平均心率终于弄到170 以下了，不过就是刚开使跑的两圈比较费劲，越到后面反而越轻松
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6f332a7egw1efk3t3r5hvj20qc0hewhz.jpg
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 厉害啊。怎么测的平均心率？
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 手表给我测的
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 话说你起始心率那么高？
<jiero_unfit> 170大约3倍我静止心率了
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 对啊，这是第三天
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 第一天的更恐怖
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我跑十楼就差不多你那样。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 1分钟跑十层
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 我真的是50岁的心脏啊
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 你太悲摧，我爸50多，体检是18岁心脏
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: ..
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 手表测得好乖。我的手机测得很不准，因为我的行动方式和常人不同。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 手机怎么测
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我经常水平移动不带起伏
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 所以测不到
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 噢。我的手机内置步数记软件。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 那货不怎么准吧
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 索尼的那个。如果是照常人走路法是很准的，我模仿别人走路实验过
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 昨天和小姑娘们说话我终于意识到我说汉语是在偷懒——舌头不动的
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 现在我开始重新练习说汉语
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 不许再跟我炫耀你跟小姑娘的故事了。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 噢。
 * unhappy_imtxc 酸
 * unhappy_imtxc 嫉妒
 * unhappy_imtxc 恨
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我在增肥中
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 一定要坚持着增长到 67.5 千克。
<jiero_unfit> 这样穿上衣服就能到 70了！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu 14.04 搜狗拼音输入法官方版 每次重启都要重新开启fcitx-qimpanel http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458164 如题，如何才能让它自动开机启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 horseking — 2014-04-18 22:32
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 前几天我充京东的小金库，给了15元宝箱，结果拿不出来了。。。因为不支持linux，必须windows才能用，充的时候也不说。。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 我都没来及买那个
<happyaron> ...
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 买东西的时候也不能用么
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 必须要windows才能用。。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 不如亚马逊。。。
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi装14.04，装完后进系统时“为/检查磁盘时发生严重错误” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458165 两台笔记本都出同样的问题，wubi.exe是14.04的光盘里的，两台都是三星840PRO 120G的固态硬盘，MBR分区，其它硬件配置不一样，一台装的是Win7 64 SP1，一台是Win8.1 64 Pro 安装过程
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04LTSSeeWhat_sNew http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458166 [flash]http://share.vrs.sohu.com/my/v.swf&autoplay=false&id=67801732&skinNum=1&topBar=1&xuid=[/flash] 选区_018.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-04-18 22:38
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  此外，那些各种亚马逊 苏宁礼品卡是怎么搞的？
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 很生猛啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说我之前信用卡出问题还真是电信欠费导致的，缴了后现在中信的就通过初审了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: NND
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 怎样得到旧版本软件包的下载地址？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458169 13.10升级到14.04，Mac os主题被替换了 现在我想下载相关的两个软件包，该去哪里下载？ 13.10是添加这个----->ppa:noobslab/themes 要找的软件包是这两个----->mac-icons-v2-noobslab mac-ithemes-v2-noobslab 非常感谢！ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-04-18 22:43
<jiero_unfit> 没有新大学生进入。都是老人了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • xubuntu 14.04 i915显卡外接显示器最高分辨率1024*768 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458170 发行版：xubuntu 14.04 摘要： I915显卡外接VGA显示器分辨率最大1024×768 bug描述： 在xfce桌面中无法调整到合适的分辨率。我的外接显示器支持1366×768 使用xubuntu12.04时，分辨率可以调整到
<^k^>  ─> 1360×768 统计信息: 发表于 由 qadqingkong — 2014-04-18 22:48
<superman> 大神们，ubuntu10.04为什么不提是新版系统更新？
<superman> 之前有更新过12.04，但是没更新完就取消了，隔了一天再去看就不提示新系统更新了，为啥呢？
<October21> superman: 因为10.04已经不维护了
<superman> 阿。。。
<October21> 再说ubuntu并不是滚动发行版
<superman> 也就是隔了一夜阿
<superman> 10。04LTS不是长期支持吗
<superman> October21, ：10。04LTS不是长期支持吗
<sasa> 你当C记是微软，支持10年
<PudGe> 3年还不长期啊
<October21> 以前的是三年
<October21> superman: 你有计算过吗？
<October21> 现在2014了
<October21> superman: 你要升级的话，估计得备份数据重装
<superman> 我装10.04才不到两星期。。。更新了两次12.04没有成功
<superman> 阿！！！！
<October21> superman: ubuntu不是滚动更新
<superman> 跪了！
<October21> 你升级没有用的
<sasa> 直接上1404吧
<superman> 以前做得改动怎么办？
<superman> 备份？
<October21> superman: 你去过官网吗？可以了解下官方的支持
<superman> October21, :喔喔
<October21> superman: 你没说出你打算怎么迁移
<superman> October21, ：小白，不大懂阿
<superman> 10.04还不大明白呢
<superman> October21, ：现在的系统里，没有资料，也就是一些收藏的网站神马的
<PudGe> 那你去装1.04吧，先把1.04整明白再去装1.10
<sasa> 有啥不明白，又不是从win95跳到win8
<sasa> PudGe: 你nick里面咋多了个大写
<PudGe> 随时都能改
<sasa> 浏览器是啥，FF可以用账号同步
<sasa> 坏到家导出收藏
<sasa> 反正体积不大
<superman> October21, ：32位的14.04怎么2G内存以下？
<superman> 我这老掉牙的电脑，64位的系统能装马？
<October21> superman: 找个轻量DE或WM的发行版
<October21> ubuntu的要求貌似也不低了
<October21> 恢复真身…
<sasa> October21: 我记得前几天你还是22的咋改回来了
<superman> October21, ：什么是DE？
<sasa> superman: desktop environment
<October21> sasa: 我手机上换了个客户端
<October21> 现在用 Atomic, 原来是yaaic
<October21> 其实是同一个，只是后者很久没更新，然后别人修复了bug
<superman> ubuntu下怎么制作u盘装系统？
<October22> superman: 我一般是用grub引导live cd
<superman> October22, :我手头上有u盘
<superman> 光盘空间不够
<October22> 可以用u盘上的grub4dos 引导iso
<October22> 刻在u盘上也可以吧？
<vipzrx_> 有人吗？
<^k^> vipzrx_:点点点.  23:35
<vipzrx_> #git
<gebjgd> @SnHine:河南：退休官员被发现碎尸矿井内 警方排除他杀。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真牛逼
<knownbad> 中国人的接受能力挺强的。
<knownbad> 世界无敌。
<knownbad> 可能是野生动物干的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对对
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你太有才了
<knownbad> 老婆也这么说滴。
<knownbad> 但她说是蠢才。
<knownbad> 我也蛮同意的，要不怎么娶了她呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆赚了
<knownbad> 被她占便宜了。
<knownbad> 你老婆女儿好吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老妈在我这里
<gebjgd> knownbad, 把我的7吋平板给她用了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我自己买了个archos gamepad2
<knownbad> 常住还是？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 3个月
<gebjgd> knownbad, 擦 我乳糖不能消化
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这下终于知道了
<knownbad> 喝牛奶拉肚子？   这我早有了，但时好时坏。
<knownbad> 女儿如果可以适应就好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是拉肚子
<gebjgd> knownbad, 涨气
<knownbad> 其中一个症状。   我两个都有。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你也是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 90%的亚裔都是这样
<gebjgd> knownbad, 喝豆奶 或者 lactosfree
<knownbad> 我有时喝，美国食物里奶制品太多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一样
<gebjgd> knownbad, 量少的时候就行
<knownbad> 有次去了海边，忍不住就拉裤子里了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, .......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 出息
<knownbad> 从此老婆经常说我老人家容易失禁。
<knownbad> 没法，同时涨气加泻肚子。
<knownbad> 还没到海滩没公共厕所。
<knownbad> 那天还人山人海。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明明有 无奶糖的奶
<knownbad> 忘了是吃或是喝了什么。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 反正一般亚裔很多这样
<knownbad> 希望下一代会好些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不会  基因导致的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 代代遗传
<MokillJokers>  /topic
<gebjgd> MokillJokers, 新来的？
<MokillJokers> …… 是的，正在摸索中。 抱歉打搅 = =
<gebjgd> MokillJokers, 没有呀  一起来
<gebjgd> knownbad, 升级了么
<gebjgd> NoIE, 在呢
<NoIE> gebjgd: 在呢。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 干嘛呢
<NoIE> gebjgd: 看动画片。
<gebjgd> NoIE, ......
<gebjgd> NoIE, 啥动画
<NoIE> gebjgd: keroro军曹
<gebjgd> NoIE, 没听说过
<NoIE> gebjgd: 很老的动画了，还是4:3的呢。
<gebjgd> NoIE, hellsing看过么
<knownbad> 升啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad, *ubuntu
<knownbad> 没，跑Debian.
<NoIE> gebjgd: 没有。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 去看看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还debian
<knownbad> 年纪大了，Debian stable就好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 驱动不给力
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我只看搞笑的格斗动画、搞笑的爱情动画、搞笑的体育动画、搞笑的侦探动画、搞笑的机器人动画、搞笑的动画。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 逗自己开心？
<MokillJokers> NoIE, ケロロ军曹 是不是那个戴着黄色帽子的青蛙？
<NoIE> MokillJokers: 是滴。
<knownbad> 加back-ports就还好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, backports有xorg?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 麻烦
<knownbad> 我也只加装了kernel, firmware, virtualbox。
<gebjgd> knownbad, kernel必须backports
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我还需要xorg和intel
<knownbad> xorg好似没。
<knownbad> 咦有xorg, intel.
<knownbad> 刚刚没搜寻好。
<knownbad> https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=wheezy-backports&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=xserver-xorg-video
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian -- Package Search Results -- xserver-xorg-video
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你这个是nv卡的
<knownbad> 够不够新就不知道了。
<knownbad> 我错了，
 * knownbad 撞豆腐去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 抱头露背冲墙角 唱天朝国歌
<knownbad> 我没这么红。
<knownbad> 看来Intel没backports.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求助 8192cu无线网卡，掉线，无信号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458181 Ubbuntu 14.04麒麟 统计信息: 发表于 由 thatistoobad — 2014-04-19 6:44
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-19
<superman> 刚装了14.04
<superman> 哈嘍
<tracyone> hi
<zenNamaste> unhappy_imtxc: 表, 到了没?
<unhappy_imtxc> dao l e
<hello> hello大家好！我是周杰伦
<hello> 的粉丝
<nothinking> 贴代码那个地址给我下 谢谢
<nothinking> http://code.bulix.org/iwpmiw-86073   这个cmake  缺什么
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<hello> 今天使用ubuntu-kylin感觉不错
<nothinking> lainme:  在吗
<hello> 没有人使用ubuntu-kylin吗
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，远离 kylin
<zenNamas`> nothinking: --   package 'sqlite3' not found
<zenNamas`> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:283 (message):
<zenNamas`>   A required package was not found
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 写的很清楚了
<nothinking> 好像是一个依赖找不到 是吗？
<nothinking> 然后直接 install 这个名称就行？
<iMadper> nothinking: A required package was not found
<iMadper> nothinking: *NOD*
<caleb-> nothinking: 找找 libsqlite3-dev 之类的安一个
<nothinking> iMadper:  英文真看不懂
<iMadper> nothinking: 所以你知道问题所在
<nothinking> 问题所在是好好学英文不 呵呵
<iMadper> nothinking: 别私聊..
<nothinking> E: 未发现软件包 glib
<nothinking> E: 未发现软件包 libpurple
<nothinking> E: 未发现软件包 zlib
<nothinking> 这几个包 全称是什么啊
<iMadper> nothinking: 这个频道里, 除非你跟别人很熟, 不然不要私聊.
<nothinking> 明白了
<iMadper> nothinking: 不知道叫啥, 不同发行版名字不一样, 我不用ubuntu的
<nothinking> 那怎么才能知道ubuntu 里面名字叫啥呢？
<caleb-> nothinking: apt-cache search -n libpurple | grep dev
<nothinking> 有命名规则？
<iMadper> nothinking: 我的办法是, 一个个尝试.
<iMadper> nothinking: 以及, 搜索google
<caleb-> 一般来说就是 lib名字-dev <- 但有时会有 soname 数字
<nothinking> 这个问题要是能详细闹清楚 我以后编译就不是问题了
<nothinking> 老是找不到包
<nothinking> 所谓的包 就是依赖吗？
<iMadper> 依赖, 是一种关系.
<iMadper> 包是物质.
<nothinking> 哦
<iMadper> 包A 依赖 包B   <-  这是依赖真正的含义
<iMadper> nothinking: 我很好奇, 为什么你需要用ubuntu或者linux呢?
<nothinking> 纯属爱好
<iMadper> nothinking: 我都坚持用win7的
 * iMadper linux sucks.
<nothinking> 不懂编程  但是喜欢折腾软件方面的东西
<caleb-> windows 多么不方便
<iMadper> caleb-: 输入法好, qq好用
<iMadper> caleb-: 游戏多
<iMadper> caleb-: 网银没问题
<iMadper> caleb-: 续航也好
<caleb-> iMadper: 这些都跟开发没关系啊
<caleb-> 写软件在 windows 搞定依赖多辛苦
<iMadper> caleb-: vs + vax, linux有能匹配的工具? c/c++开发
<iMadper> caleb-: 你看 nothinking 搞定依赖多辛苦?
<caleb-> iMadper: vim / emacs user 都会说 vs 不好使
<iMadper> caleb-: 不可能
<nothinking> 我可不搞开发
<nothinking> 我就纯粹喜欢折腾软件
<caleb-> just for fun, 喜欢就玩呗
<iMadper> caleb-: 这个频道里最鉴定的两个emacser 都说vs + vax好用
<iMadper> s/鉴定/坚定/
<caleb-> iMadper: 显然都不够坚定嘛
<iMadper> caleb-: 因为, 事实如此
<caleb-> nothinking: 看得到我说话不？我刚才都贴了解答了
<nothinking> caleb-:  不好意思啊 没看到
<nothinking> 能再发一下吗
<caleb-> vs 定制性就是一坨翔
<iMadper> nothinking: <caleb-> nothinking: apt-cache search -n libpurple | grep dev
<caleb-> nothinking: apt-cache search -n libpurple | grep dev
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在么
<gebjgd> ofan, 在么
<gebjgd> NoIE, 起了？
<nothinking> 我按那个做了  提示一个  libpurple-dev
<nothinking> 然后我install 这个 提示我已经安装了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 是滴。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 您一宿没睡？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 语言开始学了么
<caleb-> nothinking: 不同 distro 包名不同，deb 系一般就是 lib名字-dev
<gebjgd> NoIE, 刚刚起床
<gebjgd> NoIE, 都洗完澡了
<caleb-> nothinking: 每个缺的都用 apt-cache 去找找
<NoIE> gebjgd: 一直在学。
 * iMadper 顺便一说, nothinking 缺少的sqlite...
<gebjgd> NoIE, 最好找个金发妞学
<caleb-> sqlite 我刚也贴啦
<gebjgd> NoIE, 那样更快
<nothinking> sqlite 怎么了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 那我打条广告试试。
<tcstory> 我的ubuntu 14.04 beta版本怎么升级为正式版啊
<iMadper> nothinking: 你的报错信息说, 你没有这个东西, 需要安装
<gebjgd> NoIE, 不用 直接大街上找
<nothinking> 我安装提示找不到软件
<gebjgd> NoIE, 这点本事都没有？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 圣上英明。
<iMadper> nothinking: 你应该学会"读"大家跟你说的话, 尤其是在你问问题大家帮助你解答的时候...
<iMadper> nothinking: 翻log, caleb- 之前有跟你说
<gebjgd> NoIE, 问时间  问天气  问这问那  问身体 问到床上去
<nothinking> 我知道  去搜索相关的
<nothinking> 实在是太多了  真不知道该装哪个
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我觉得先问年龄比较好，万一碰到一个未成年人，我就有苦头了。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 17岁就可以了
<gebjgd> NoIE, 18岁上 随便了
<iMadper> nothinking: 二十分钟前, caleb- 就告诉你了..
<iMadper> nothinking: <caleb-> nothinking: 找找 libsqlite3-dev 之类的安一个
<iMadper> nothinking: ...
<nothinking> :-D
<nothinking> 刚又翻了下  看到了
<iMadper> *** Version for nothinking is Purple IRC   <--  这是pidgin吧... pidgin没有notification嘛?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 据说有
<nothinking> notlification  这是啥？
<nothinking> 通知
<gebjgd> @孙道进：当初，薛蛮子不是以“淫乱”收监的吗？怎么其“后悔”的却是发帖而非淫乱呢？官媒究竟想告诉大家什么呢？
<gebjgd> 真羡慕薛老头
<gebjgd> 什么时候我也能上ccav呢
<Guevarap> hello,everyone
<iMadper> gebjgd: 上ccav难, 你最多上一个ccav的女主播
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你说呢?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 未必
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我要学薛老
<iMadper> gebjgd: ... ... ...
<Guevarap> 周末狠无聊啊
<gebjgd> iMadper, 注册个微薄帐号去
<iMadper> gebjgd: ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 1号店的水果咋这么贵
<unhappy_imtxc> http://item.yhd.com/item/13188491
<alvin_rxg> Title: 1号生鲜 甘肃 精选高原富士苹果15个/盒 2.3kg以上-1号店 (@ yhd.com)
<unhappy_imtxc> 15个苹果要90.。。
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 那不是一般的苹果
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你丫一个吊死非要买这么贵的
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 不买啊
<iMadper> 屌丝
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我突然想着看看网上水果什么价儿
<iMadper> nnnd, 搜狗输入法没这个词
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 然后就搜到这个
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 都很贵的.
<unhappy_imtxc> 屌丝
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: googlepinyin 无压力
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 赞. 可能是你以前输入国?
<iMadper> 输入过?
<unhappy_imtxc> 对
<gebjgd> 屌丝
<iMadper> 我去, 搜狗输入法, 貌似还是有问题, 那个国..
<gebjgd> googlepinyin表示毫无压力
<unhappy_imtxc> 输入过
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 你之前有说过个泡面叫啥来着
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 日清么
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 恩, 日清 拉王
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你要请我吃吗?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 帮你下单？
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 别, 货到付款的..
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<Guevarap> 哪里都有卖东西的，擦
<unhappy_imtxc> .. 满99包邮..
<iMadper> Guevarap: 这是好事
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 一号店巨难, 还要凑单
<unhappy_imtxc> 人便宜啊
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: jd 的 59 也有压力
<unhappy_imtxc> 得买10包
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 恩. newegg好
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 其实可以顺便买太电视机。。。 然后拒收
<unhappy_imtxc> 凑单免运费
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 是的.
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<unhappy_imtxc> 要不要买台冰箱算了
<unhappy_imtxc> 让他们把泡面装冰箱送来 lol
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 也可以, 美亚买东西凑钱来用满xxx-xx的打着码, 然后推掉一个
<unhappy_imtxc> 找零食凑单
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 醒了
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/445563
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paradiso 帕拉迪索 饮用天然矿泉水 意大利进口 1.5L*6 36元_1号店优惠_食品保健_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<unhappy_imtxc> 水？
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 跑步之后喝嘛
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 跑步之后, 补充优质水分
<ori__> - -#
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 对，我需要一个水瓶
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 运动水壶?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 恩，轻的
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/go/440783  这个, 把里面的东西倒出来, 盛满水, 就行了
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我靠
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 或者这个: http://item.yhd.com/item/2032087?tracker_u=1037022154  外形美观, 便于携带
<unhappy_imtxc> 破杯子都这么贵
<gebjgd> iMadper, unhappy_imtxc 那塑料都有味道
<iMadper> gebjgd: http://item.yhd.com/item/2032087?tracker_u=1037022154  这个有味道???
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不可能啊
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我看我的腰包上面有个放杯子的位置
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 跑完回去再喝呀...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 路上渴
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 买瓶矿泉水
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 恩，现在就是这么做的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 这个是水瓶？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我是把它当水瓶推荐给 unhappy_imtxc 的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你的思维方式很不错
<iMadper> gebjgd: 他跑步的时候端着一瓶水, 跑完正好喝
<iMadper> gebjgd: 多给力
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不错
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 那个泡面什么口味的好词汇
<unhappy_imtxc> 好吃
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 值得拥有
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd: 恩
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 我去, 当年我们宿舍, 我最喜欢精炖牛肉, 我舍友一个只吃xxoo酱, 一个只吃黑香油豚骨
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 我觉得, 还是精炖牛肉最好吃
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 泡面。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> 那就不买精炖牛肉了
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 我有8年没吃过了
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... ... ...
<iMadper> gebjgd: 德国的食物好吃吗?
<iMadper> gebjgd: 没有地沟油炒的菜能咽的下去吗?
<ori__> 地沟油很香的说。。
<gebjgd> iMadper, .....
<gebjgd> iMadper, 自己做
<gebjgd> iMadper, 还有面包房
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我只是问, 德国的食物好吃吗...
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd: 说真的啊，没有地沟油我宁愿不吃饭
<jiero> unhappy_imtxc: ...
<unhappy_imtxc> 舌尖2里面的那个临沂女孩儿的狗跟猫真萌啊
<jiero> iMadper:  好吃，我能吃。
 * jiero 不能吃的东西 大概就是中国产的各种原料了
<gebjgd> jiero, 最近干嘛呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 浪费生命。
<gebjgd> jiero, 怎么浪费？
<jiero> gebjgd: 只要不从事创造业，就是浪费生命。
<gebjgd> jiero, 未必  我党笑了
<jiero> gebjgd: 人各有想法。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 舌尖上的中国  哈哈哈 这名字真讽刺
<jiero> gebjgd:  是。舌尖上都是毒，所以越香辣越好。
<jiero> gebjgd:  或者说调料泡的中国？
<gebjgd> jiero, 有中国特色的中国
<gebjgd> jiero, 你懂的中国
<gebjgd> jiero, 这些名字更好
<jiero> gebjgd:  额。那些太宽泛了。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 哪里都有好吃的东西
<gshmu> smartQQ 无法访问
<gshmu> 是我一个人的问题么？？？
<gshmu> 昨天刷新就好了  今天一直无法访问
<gshmu> 地址  http://w.qq.com
<jiero> gebjgd:  德国没有好吃的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 赶紧发觉当地动植物资源做中式菜肴
<gshmu> 刷新DNS命令是什么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 早就找到了  天天吃茴香饺子
<wvb> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=458218&sid=fd81ca846daece20a272d347e93e53d3这个问题有人遇到没 14.04的注销有问题
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新安装的Ubuntu14.04无法正常注销 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<iMadper> gebjgd: 德国人吃茴香?
<wvb> 好吧，大家这么爱吃啊~~
<gebjgd> iMadper, 当然了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 牛... 霸气
<iLucky> 为什么我每次吃完烧烤就拉肚子？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 广东什么的, 大家都不知道茴香是什么
<iMadper> gebjgd: 让我很拙计
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不可能  我老婆都知道茴香
<gebjgd> 出门
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我在广东的时候, 我舍友都不知道
<wvb> 广东人不知道茴香？
<wvb> wvb: 不是到是不是和我的显卡有关，反正是很奇怪啊，注销后就挂掉了，我觉得可能是lightdm的配置是不是有有关
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
<jiero> iMadper: 海边省份吃辣都不严重。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 被鄙视了，不能吃辣
<iMadper> jiero: 太弱.
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。我家里没有那么吃辣的，倒是遗传了能喝醋，吃柠檬的能力。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<iMadper> jiero: 吃辣很赞!
<onlylove> jiero: 被小姑娘鄙视了？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: 四川人是能吃辣的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 小姑娘爱吃辣的多，我认识个东北的整天吃川菜
<jiero> onlylove: 关键人家爱吃。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我都怀疑她祖上四川的
<jiero> onlylove:  其实有基因突变的。
<jiero> onlylove: 我哥哥去了湖南学会了吃辣。也可以了。
<jiero> onlylove: 比我耐多了。
<jiero> onlylove: 我一顿饭只能吃一个辣椒
<onlylove> jiero: 我就不明白，水煮鱼那东西，舌头都麻了，没感觉了，有啥好吃的
<jiero> onlylove: 我也不明白
<iMadper> 水煮鱼, 好吃~
<onlylove> jiero: 但是人乐此不疲啊
<iMadper> 不过, 太油了
<jiero> onlylove: 还是烤三文鱼好啊。
<happyaron> iMadper: 快给我洗脑，让我冷静一下。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你能知道除了麻，那鱼还啥滋味？
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron 亲一下。
<iMadper> happyaron: 洗脑?
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 有点不淡定
<iMadper> happyaron: 看到啥了?
<jiero> happyaron:  出现何种状况？
<happyaron> iMadper: 没看到啥，例行周末不淡定
<onlylove> iMadper: 拿下来，扔洗衣机里面加上洗衣粉洗上半小时再给安上
<happyaron> jiero: 没出啥状况
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 你在搜狗呢?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有
<happyaron> iMadper: 其他人加班呢，我没去
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。我给你 5元零花钱。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<macint0sh> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 我还以为你那边有啥负面消息呢
<jiero> happyaron:  alipay 无法连接
<jiero> 无法连接
<jiero> Firefox 无法建立
<iMadper> happyaron: 洗脑简单呀, 听大张伟的倍儿爽去?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个张国立在台下看了好像他儿子在嗑药的？
<happyaron> iMadper: 额，现在有些事情很清楚，有些事情很不清楚。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 没事，不用。
<happyaron> jiero: 我需要洗脑。
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥??? 张国立? 水?
<macint0sh> 有没有用awesome的？
<iMadper> 谁?
<iMadper> macint0sh: 用过
<iMadper> happyaron: 之前你不是挺清楚的吗都
<macint0sh> iMadper: 没有没配置文件啊？
<onlylove> iMadper: 一看就是没看春晚吐槽的
<iMadper> macint0sh: 没有, 我有stumpwm 的配置文件
<iMadper> macint0sh: 你要用别人的配置文件, 干嘛还要用awesome..
<macint0sh> iMadper: 没听过 我去搜一下stumpwm
<macint0sh> iMadper: 我研究一下怎么配置呀
<iMadper> macint0sh: 你自己没有定制化需求, 为啥需要用独立的wm...
<happyaron> iMadper: 细节不清楚
<happyaron> iMadper: 大方向明白。
<iMadper> happyaron: 局势明朗就够了
<iMadper> happyaron: 况且你有的退
<iMadper> happyaron: 怕啥
<happyaron> iMadper: 现在是进退都有细节要洗脑。
<iMadper> happyaron: 退都需要???
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 退, 不是很稳嘛?
<jiero> happyaron 需要什么样的洗脑？
<happyaron> 最近情况略微妙
<happyaron> jiero: 需要淡定
<macint0sh> iMadper: 自己不会写 只能小改一下
<iMadper> macint0sh: 看手册呀
<macint0sh> iMadper: 好的
<iMadper> happyaron: 不跟你抱怨了????
<happyaron> iMadper: 比这微妙。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  我是从小到大都控制自己淡定的人。所以要淡定。要淡定。已经是习惯的非暗示。
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<iMadper> 擦, 微妙还能用作比较级...
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<jiero> happyaron:  用奇怪的控制力。
<jiero> happyaron: 不要气馁，直接跳上街去疯，然后你就知道自己已经足够淡定了。
<happyaron> 好。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么个微妙法?
<iMadper> happyaron: 微妙的比较级, 不容易猜透
<iMadper> happyaron: 找别人抱怨来的?
<yuguv> 有什么办法能从cli下彻底关闭显示器？
<jiero> yuguv:  哦。你说的是 poweroff 么
<iMadper> yuguv: xset dpms 1
<iMadper> hap
<yuguv> jiero: poweroff OR power-save mode
<jiero> iMadper: 竟然什么都知道啊
<iMadper> yuguv: 显示器的待机, 叫dpms
<yuguv> iMadper: 不不不，我指的是[彻底]关闭
<jiero> yuguv:  断电
<jiero> yuguv: 唯一办法就是断电
<iMadper> yuguv: 拔掉电源
<yuguv> 不能鼠标一移动就开
<jiero> yuguv: 。。。
<jiero> yuguv: 你妹。那完全是另外的问题。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 也鄙视啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 也不是啊
<iMadper> happyaron: .. ...
<yuguv> jiero: ...
<iMadper> yuguv: 这个不是软件可以控制的
<iMadper> yuguv: 我也想不通你为什么会有这种需求...
<yuguv> iMadper: 关闭显卡可否？
<iMadper> yuguv: 跟显示器没关系
<yuguv> 我在做一件猥琐至极的事，当然有bt需求...
<yuguv> 没有视频信号输入显示器自然就关了
<iMadper> yuguv: 那个就是dpms
<iMadper> yuguv: 不然你去看看acpi吧
<iMadper> yuguv: 看看显示器有没有s3状态
<yuguv> iMadper: ok, googling...
<yuguv> iMadper: xset dpms 1仍然会有短暂显示间隙
<iMadper> yuguv: 是呀, 1嘛
<iMadper> yuguv: 关闭一次 xset dpms force suspend    <-   到s3状态
<onlylove> yuguv: 来说下多猥琐
<yuguv> onlylove: 非常猥琐，没看到我用小号么？
<yuguv> onlylove: 简言之就是在老师眼皮底下用电脑
<iMadper> 从你问问题的描述来看, 你大号也不是很大
<iMadper> yuguv: 笔记本还是台式机? 台式机直接关闭显示器呀
<iMadper> yunfan: 笔记本的话, 方法就更多了
<iMadper> yunfan: sorry...
<onlylove> 不开显示器？
<yuguv> iMadper: 这种问题当然不能直接问...
<onlylove> 你怎么获得输出呢
<yuguv> ssh
<iMadper> yuguv: 我问你, 笔记本还是台式机
<onlylove> ssh的话……显示器休眠不就完了
<onlylove> 只要主机开着就行
<onlylove> ssh又不是本地操作
<iMadper> yuguv: ssh怎么会打断你的dpms?
<yuguv> 台式机
<iMadper> yuguv: 台式机, 直接关闭显示器就是了
<yuguv> 老师会打断dpms
<iMadper> yuguv: 打断dpms怎么了?
<iMadper> onlylove: yuguv 一直没说他真正的需求.
<yuguv> 暴露...game over
<onlylove> 老师会打断……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我想t人了, 完全浪费我时间帮他想
<onlylove> yuguv: 你直接说，你想干甚
<onlylove> yuguv: 别让人猜来猜去
<iMadper> yuguv: 别骗我.
<yuguv> onlylove: a ghost server in school
<iMadper> yuguv: 你想要一个反向ssh?
<onlylove> yuguv: 你不要老师知道那机器是开机的，对吧
<iMadper> ... 早说就好了嘛...
<iMadper> yuguv: 你去操作显示器, 把背光关了
<yuguv> onlylove: 这不可能，风扇会转
<yuguv> iMadper: 老师不至于不会开显示器
<unhappy_imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> yuguv: 那你到底要作甚！
<iMadper> yuguv: 那你关掉显示器就够了呀
<iMadper> yuguv: 真费劲
<unhappy_imtxc> yuguv: slock
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... ... ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 他要的不是这个？
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 按他描述来看, 不是
<iMadper> yuguv: 噢噢噢, 我想到了!
<iMadper> 绝对可以!
<yuguv> 其他的已经设置好了，只要老师重启机器就会进windows
<onlylove> iMadper: 定向到串口？
<iMadper> yuguv: xrandr --output VGA1 --off
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^
<iMadper> onlylove: 让显卡不输出
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，这个可以
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题不难, 难在提问的人不说出自己的需求...
<onlylove> iMadper: 人之前问了，能不能关闭显卡
<yuguv> ...语文常挂别怪我
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过……重启会进windows，何不在windows上装ssh服务
<iMadper> onlylove: 不能关闭显卡的吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个确实不能，除非烧了
<iMadper> yuguv: 你大号谁呀?
<iMadper> 用webchat的人, 匿的真tm彻底
<onlylove> iMadper: 还在上学或者在学校机房上网
<iMadper> onlylove: 上学呗, 不然怕老师干嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 肯定不是 lpy 之流, 他在学校里想要几台服务器轻轻松松
<unhappy_imtxc> jusss?
<unhappy_imtxc> 他不是毕业了么
<unhappy_imtxc> l5e? 她不是毕业了么
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 估计就是要毕业了, 才需要用这办法吧?
<unhappy_imtxc> 毕业了还怕个鸟
<unhappy_imtxc> 都熬出头了
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: lol~
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 记得那个挂我马原课4年的老师，毕业前还是给我过了
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 哈哈哈
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 马原都这么叼?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 貌似因丫以前挂人体育系的学生导致没毕业挨过砖头。。。
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 记得我们学校是计算机系跟人那个马原叫啥系来着，有仇，互相挂
<unhappy_imtxc> 毕业清考计算机的都他们专业的
<iMadper> ...
<unhappy_imtxc> 清考马原的都我们专业的
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 真tm低级...
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 我们学校的老师都是直接对掐, 不需要通过学生做中介
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 比如说什么, 你丫论文太少, 滚蛋
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 那样杀伤力不够大啊，没办法拉到更多的仇恨
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 赶走了呀
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 还想怎样?
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 一定要出人命嘛?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 九流学校就这样
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 我们水产养殖专业的老师最好了, 时不时就给其他老师鱼吃
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 您们不是都研究的转基因么
<unhappy_imtxc> 别的老师敢吃？
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 一周跑几次合理
<unhappy_imtxc> 考虑今儿要不要去
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 去吧. 今天两块
<iMadper> 凉快
<iMadper> 这输入法...
<unhappy_imtxc> 不太敢吃东西，不然跑起来肚子疼
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 我也是.
<\q> iMadper: uefi求指導……
<iMadper> \q: 啥问题?
<iMadper> \q: 你要干嘛?
<iMadper> \q: 你要自己写个efi的固件, 别来问我..
<\q> iMadper: 我用 efi 方式把u盤正常安裝的centos的 /boot 複製到目標盤，然後 efibootmgr -c -g -d -L CentOS ... 創建了引導記錄
<\q> iMadper: 這樣就算安裝成功了？
<iMadper> \q: 目标盘? ESP?
<iMadper> \q: 你加载的是loader还是直接加载kernel呀?
<\q> iMadper: 如何手動安裝 centos，http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/ManualInstall ? 我把其中 grub-install /dev/sda 的過程改成複製 /boot/efi 中的 *.conf *.efi + efibootmgr 了
<alvin_rxg> Title: HowTos/ManualInstall - CentOS Wiki (@ centos.org)
<\q> iMadper: 這樣靠譜？
<\q> iMadper: 對，直接複製 ESP 的文件
<iMadper> \q: 我看看页面先
<\q> efibootmgr -c -g -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L CentOS -l '\EFI\redhat\grub.efi' 添加的記錄似乎不在硬盤 /dev/sda 上？
<\q> 拔掉所有硬盤在BIOS設置裏也能看到修改後的引導記錄
<iMadper> \q: 记录本来就不在硬盘上. 在efi的nvram里, 你的主板上
<\q> iMadper: 如果要刪除引導記錄，而 UEFI shell 又沒有 bcfg 命令，是不是要刪除引導記錄就只能進入系統後再用 efibootmgr 了？
<iMadper> \q: 你的 efi setup界面没有嘛?
<iMadper> \q: 我平时的方法是, 我有个archlinux的live-usb... 用那玩意删掉..
<iMadper> \q: 不过你为啥会没有bcfg...
<lpy> iMadper: 又黑我！
<huntxu> iMadper: 拜java guru
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜c++ guru
<\q> iMadper: 這個只複製過 EFI 文件的系統不能 legacy bios 引導，應該怎麼加上？
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜 haskell guru
<\q> iMadper: ESP 分區只要複製文件就能用了？
<huntxu> iMadper: 你说的是蛤蟆
<iMadper> \q: esp, 只要分区格式正确, 然后拷贝过去就可以了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你说的, 也是蛤蟆
<\q> iMadper: 但是如果把這塊硬盤換到其他機器上怎麼被識別出來？
<iMadper> \q: 好问题...
<iMadper> \q: 我不知道, 只能想办法写一个上去
<iMadper> \q: 就算能用legacy bios引导, 但是在bios mode下面, 没有efi runtime service, 你还是不能修改efi nvram
<iMadper> \q: 所以, 只能想办法, 用efishell也好, 用别的方法也好, 给新机器写一个nvram的boot entry
<gebjgd> iMadper, 茴香一般是做鱼用的调料
<gebjgd> iMadper, 有些广东人不知道很正常
<gebjgd> iMadper, 欧洲也是
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦...
<gebjgd> iMadper, 北方用来吃馅
<iMadper> gebjgd: 做鱼为啥要用茴香...
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你说的是八角嘛?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 大料是大料
<gebjgd> iMadper, 茴香叶去腥
<gebjgd> 哦，
<gebjgd> iMadper, 大料=八角
<iMadper> gebjgd: 茴香用来做鱼? 好吧... 我们都用葱姜蒜去腥
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩,我知道
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我分得清大小茴香, 只是不知道茴香能用来去腥...
<gebjgd> iMadper, 知道大小茴香就很了不起了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 欧洲人不吃叶子  吃块茎
<iMadper> gebjgd: ... 了不起..
<iMadper> gebjgd: 浪费!
<iMadper> gebjgd: 就跟有些人吃芹菜也不吃叶一样, 都是浪费
<gebjgd> iMadper, 就是那个根
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不是 习惯而已
<gebjgd> iMadper, 大黄用来当水果 我们入药
<gebjgd> iMadper, 金苹果不生吃  要煮  国内没见到过
<iMadper> gebjgd: 苹果用来炒菜倒是很常见
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不是苹果
<gebjgd> iMadper, 榲桲
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 去腥味不是用酒么？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 金苹果是希腊神话中著名的宝物。金苹果最早出现，是在宙斯和赫拉的婚礼。大地女神该亚从西海岸带回一棵枝叶茂盛的大树给宙斯和赫拉作为结婚礼物，树上结满了金苹果。  你说这货? 那我没吃过.. 吃了能长生不老吗?
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 也用
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 做果酱么？
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 我家以前都是烧鱼，用过期的各种酒
<onlylove> 过期的酒……
 * jiero_unfit 家人喝酒，一周喝一次，一次一杯。肯定坏
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 如此
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 不蒸鱼就感觉不到腥味
<onlylove> jiero_unfit: 勾兑的酒为啥会坏
 * jiero_unfit 不喜欢吃河鱼
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 水煮鱼什么的, 没腥味
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 噢。15年前青岛啤酒也是勾兑的把，我记得啤酒都是勾兑的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得水煮鱼是腥味被盖掉了而已
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 任何酒开封都会坏
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 是稀释了？
<iMadper> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTg5OTYxMjI4.html
<jiero_unfit> onlylove: 喝鱼汤啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 灵异：2岁孩童在洪水里奇怪现象，稳稳站住后瞬间倾倒—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 噢。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper:  我去吃鱼了。
<gshmu> 用12的LiveCD 能装14不能？ 修复14的grub呢？
<gshmu> onlylove, ofan:
<jiero_unfit> gshmu: 。。。
 * jiero_unfit 从来不知道怎么修复 grub
<gshmu> jiero_unfit: 比如升级毁了 但我有以前的LiveCD
 * jiero_unfit 全部依靠 super grub disk 修复引导，现在项目变调了
<jiero_unfit> gshmu: 你的东西还要不？不要的话直接装 12.04 升级到 14.04 不会有问题
<jiero_unfit> gshmu: 通常是你用了 ppa 用了各种非ubuntu 提供的软件导致升级失败。
<gshmu> 不是我 是有个人
<gshmu> 升级后 grub挂了
<gshmu> jiero_unfit: 说问题
<gshmu> jiero_unfit: 就是出问题了，怎么解决？？？
<iMadper> 自顾不暇就别管别人死活了
<jiero_unfit> gshmu: 根据情况解决
<gshmu> iMadper: bishini
<gshmu> jiero_unfit: 就是说如何用低版本启动盘装高版本
<iMadper> gshmu: 修补grub实际上用的是你硬盘上的系统的grub, 而不是livecd的
<iMadper> gshmu: 你自己没明白, 还非要帮别人
<gshmu> LiveCD 可以修复Grub 当然修复的是系统硬盘的！！！
<iMadper> gshmu: 使用系统硬盘上的grub来修复系统硬盘的引导
<gshmu> iMadper: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<alvin_rxg> Title: How to Repair, Restore, or Reinstall Grub 2 with a Ubuntu Live CD or USB  ·  How to Ubuntu (@ howtoubuntu.org)
<iMadper> gshmu: 而不是用live cd上面的grub来修复
<yunfan_chrome> unhappy_imtxc: 看我微博小号上传那个头像
<gshmu> iMadper: 我说用LiveCD的grub修复了么？？？
<superman> 求教
<superman> ubuntu14.04  谁装了WPS？
<superman> :-/
<superman> 软件包 ia32-libs 没有可供安装的候选者软件包 ia32-libs 没有可供安装的候选者
<iMadper> superman: 多年前换名字了
<superman> 可是下列软件包取代了它：
<superman>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<superman> i？
<superman> iMadper: 这个？
<iMadper> superman: 不知道, 我用win7的
<superman> win
<superman> ？
<iMadper> superman: 对
<superman> 不是ubuntu？
<iMadper> superman: 不是
<superman> 哦哦
<superman> 我ubuntu,装了wps不能用，搞得其他软件也不大正常
<onlylove> 我隐约记得要先添加i386支持
<iMadper> superman: 'lib32-fontconfig' 'lib32-libpng12' 'lib32-glib2' 'lib32-libsm' 'lib32-libxext' 'lib32-libxrender' 'lib32-glu' 'lib32-libxml2'   依赖这些
<iMadper> superman: 不同发行版下面, 命名方式可能略有不同
 * iMadper wps应该有deb包吧
<superman> 有，装了
<superman> ubuntu是64位的，wps是32位的
<iMadper> superman: 我知道. 但是, 他应该依赖很多包才多呀
<iMadper> 才对呀
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 果酱  果冻
 * jusss 弱弱的说一下，那个yuguv不是我
<gebjgd> superman, 用什么wps
<jusss> 不会反向ssh
<gebjgd> superman, 蛋疼
<superman> 额 。。。。
<superman> gebjgd: libre？
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan: 。。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> yunfan: 这么猥琐呢
<gebjgd> superman, 是啊
<CyrusYzGt> onlylove: 今天周末人还这么多呀
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 在家干嘛呢
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 走向社会了么
<CyrusYzGt> gebjgd: 玩游戏
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 自立了么
<CyrusYzGt> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 还在啃老？
<CyrusYzGt> gebjgd: 目前是
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 管你爸妈借1亿软民比花花
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 100年后还
<CyrusYzGt> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 100万？
<CyrusYzGt> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGt, 才不信
<gebjgd> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/301/301340.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 日本ASIMO机器人已快“修炼成精”-日本,ASIMO,机器人,修炼,成精-驱动之家 (@ mydrivers.com)
<unhappy_imtxc> 你们今天能访问 douban.com 么
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣 (@ douban.com)
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 玩了一天
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: douban
<unhappy_imtxc> bot 咋可以
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 我全天都可以
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 刚才看了看，我得开代理才行
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... 我没问题
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 不过没关系，我也快注销douban帐号了
<CyrusYzGt> unhappy_imtxc: 可以
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 好几年了，到现在在任何一个浏览器、任何一个系统上面都没有记住过我的密码
<iMadper> lol
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 囚徒健身这本书不靠谱
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 囚徒哪里有篮球。。。
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: lol~
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 确实有
<unhappy_imtxc> 我TM都没篮球
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 独裁国家的 都没有篮球
 * unhappy_imtxc 看了这本书才发现，我的生活还不如米帝最残酷的监狱
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 骚年你知道的太多了
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 小心被跨省啊
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd, iMadper 我的健身设备还没人一囚徒多。。。
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: ... ... 你都用到篮球了?
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: nb
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 需要篮球的级别, 我根本做不下来
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你已经快可以单手俯卧撑了, 膜拜大牛
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我就翻了一下
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 然后觉得我外部条件还不充分，决定放弃了 ol
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 买个玩具篮球
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/929137.html?
<unhappy_imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.g35tux&id=20141082601&_u=j11tpk4dc4d 这或也不错
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 反正不是我买
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 豆瓣可以访问
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 用到了再买
<unhappy_imtxc> douban.com.             260     IN      A       211.147.4.31
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣 (@ douban.com)
<iMadper> Perform full FPU context saving/restoring where needed before making calls into the firmware.
<unhappy_imtxc> 对的啊
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 最近efi的patch, 没一个我能看得懂的, 我决定放弃了
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 放弃efi这块儿了, nnnd
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 然后专攻 alsa?
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 不.
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 看看kpatch吧
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: netdev 啊
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 不会呀
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 反正efi也不会 lol
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 网络, 东西太多了, 我连用户态的网络还一知半解呢
 * iMadper 至今不知道什么叫做网桥
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不需要知道  直接用就是了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 就像你永远不需要知道什么叫做女人  直接日就是了
<CyrusYzGt> 想看her 2013 求资源
<unhappy_imtxc> http://verycd.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: VeryCD电驴大全 - 分享互联网 (@ verycd.com)
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不知道, 网桥干吗用的...
<unhappy_imtxc> 咦我去
<unhappy_imtxc> verycd 我也访问不能
<gebjgd> iMadper, wiki是你永远的家
 * unhappy_imtxc 的网络只能刷微薄了
<unhappy_imtxc> 你们说 iphone6 到底能不能双卡双卡
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, iphone4就可以
<onlylove> iMadper: 网桥就是桥的作用啊
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd: how？
<onlylove> iMadper: 桥接俩网络
<tracyone> 为啥gnome-look上的主题看起来很好看安装起来一般一般～
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说adsl猫就有桥接模式和路由模式
<tracyone> 为啥～gnome的主题发展到现在还要自己手动解压呢～～
<onlylove> tracyone: 因为给你的不是主题而是压缩包
<jiero_unfit> iMadper:  猫猫
<jiero_unfit> tracyone: 因为不解压也可以用吧。
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 有个外壳  把单卡 接出来变双卡
<jiero_unfit> tracyone: 而且有自动安装系。
<gebjgd> unhappy_imtxc, 你消息真闭塞
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 好孩子
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 给我跳海去
<tracyone> 我的意思是要放在某个目录，而这个不应该让用户关心不是吗
<jiero_unfit> tracyone: 因为装主题也是用户不该关心的
<jiero_unfit> tracyone: 要装，从官方装，别自己搞
<tracyone> 谁说的
<jiero_unfit> tracyone: 微软说的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我看的介绍都是这么说, 但我不知道具体会有什么效果
<iMadper> onlylove: 等有心情了, 自己做一个试试看好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得cisco的教程上有讲过
<iMadper> 没上过
 * onlylove 吃饭
<tracyone> 怎么装主题当然最简单的方式是双击咯～
 * jiero_unfit 感觉 tracyone 很幼稚 ... 记得论坛里屏蔽掉了。所以容忍度很低。。。
<gebjgd> 有没有好的美剧推荐？
<tracyone> :-D
<tracyone> 还可以屏蔽～～无聊==!
<jiero_unfit> 还有那个叫黄一孟的
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd:   youtube的各种恶搞连载
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd:  各种宣传片
<tracyone> jiero_unfit: :)其实ubuntu cn forum现在好冷清～～
<tracyone> 您老再屏蔽～～
<CyrusYzGt> gebjgd: Queer as Folk
<slacko160771> :)
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, CyrusYzGt 正在看Resurrection
<unhappy_imtxc> gebjgd: 高级
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 不去
<jusss> 为什么感觉现在论坛里的帖子都没营养
<maplebeats> jiero_unfit: 旅游归来
<iMadper> jusss: 这个irc更没营养
<\q> iMadper: centos 源竟然沒 tmux
<iMadper> \q: centos源跟rhel源等大的吧/
<iMadper> \q
<iMadper> \q: 那肯定没有的
<iMadper> \q: 源里有的, rh都要负责修客户报bug的... 当然不会随便支持那么多
<\q> iMadper: dd 拷貝磁盤，是不是源盤最好不是用來啓動，並且不掛載
<iMadper> \q: 这个不知道, 这个按照教程来吧.. 应该很多迁移教程的
<\q> iMadper: 有沒有試過把 RAID 1 的兩塊磁盤拆開
<iMadper> \q: 没试过.
<\q> iMadper: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/ManualInstall  rpm --root /target -i 這種安裝方式要指定源rpm文件名，還要手動管理依賴，有更好的方式嗎？
<alvin_rxg> Title: HowTos/ManualInstall - CentOS Wiki (@ centos.org)
<wanggs> 如何发现机器人
<\q> iMadper: 我試着樣做的：rpm --root /target -i A.rpm，報告 A 依賴 B，然後 rpm --root /target -i A.rpm B.rpm，反覆多次直到收斂
<iMadper> \q: 我没试过, 我都是anaconda....
<iMadper> \q: 何以你要手动安装... 在装好yum之前, 都不能自动处理这种依赖的吧
<\q> iMadper: 我要克隆磁盤，但是源和目標盤大小不同
<\q> iMadper: 不會分區表……
<iMadper> \q: 你想手动修改分区表?
<Guevarap> 请教大神，刚装了14.04，出现“为/检查磁盘时发现严重错误 ”忽略后出现“ 为/tmp挂载磁盘尚未就绪或不存在”，请教怎么回事？
<\q> iMadper: 這樣只需要 dd /dev/sda 的一部分了？
<Guevarap> 啥意思
<iMadper> \q: 分区表不同是一方面, 文件系统的超级块, 磁盘突然变小了, 但是你的超级块是拷贝过去的呀
<iMadper> \q: 这样会有问题的吧
<iMadper> \q: 要不你就cp吧...
<iMadper> \q: 不过cp估计会慢很多
<\q> iMadper: 我現在這麼玩：dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4k&&dd if=/dev/sdb of=...&&...&& [[ $(md5sum /dev/sda|cut -d' ' -f1) = $(md5sum /dev/sde|cut -d' ' -f1) ]] && poweroff
<\q> iMadper: 串行拷貝，再把首尾 sd? 比較一下
<\q> iMadper: centos 6.5 iso 連 diffutils pkill findmnt 這些都沒
<\q> rsync
<iMadper> diff没有正常, pkill也没有???
<iMadper> \q: 你刚才给出的命令, 也没办法解决实际文件系统大小跟超级块不匹配的问题呀
<\q> 監控進度就用 kill -USR1 $(ps -C dd -opid=) 了……才發現有 killall 的
<\q> iMadper: 嗯，好麻煩
<iMadper> \q: 如果用lvm, 会简单一些
<iMadper> \q: 恩.
<wujie> 大家好啊
<wujie> 有人么
<wujie> time now
<unhappy_imtxc> .
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper, freeflying 网上说的方式不科学啊，我刚才控制在最大心率的 65% 左右快走了60分钟，7km， 但是显示消耗卡路里才500多千卡， 第一次在最大心率80% 左右跑了50分钟就消耗了 800千卡路里
<unhappy_imtxc> 不是说60-70% 才消耗最快么
<iGoogle> unhappy_imtxc: 按照网上的忽悠专家的指导来生活？
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle:  对啊。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 互联网不需要一个数据库
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 iGoogle
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 爱狗狗
<iGoogle> 专家还说不ml，长寿呢，你咋不试试。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle:  世界上没啥可以信任的
 * jiero_unfit 什么都不相信
<iGoogle> 死罗杰。
<iGoogle> 长寿没必要的。该咋活就咋活。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 我终于开始学说汉语了
<iGoogle> 后半辈子痴呆，反而害人。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 对。你的寿命还有一半了
<iGoogle> jiero_unfit: 去幼儿园重新学学？
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 不是，是因为我太懒，说话动的部件太少
<iGoogle> jiero_unfit: 找到妹子没。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 我几乎不动嘴部舌头肌肉说话
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 噢，小姑娘们不断追问我有女朋友么，我说没考虑
<iGoogle> 你这样，直接痴呆算了。lol
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 什么意思？
<iGoogle> 反正你的肌肉都萎缩了嘛。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 发现我比较喜欢活跃的女孩子，四川那边的大概比常见的山东孩更合适。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 说英语就会都动用了。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 说汉语的时候懒惰。。
<iGoogle> 那差别大了。山东的可能是猛的。
<iGoogle> 四川的，太随便。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 我不怕随便
<iGoogle> 你录音，说几句英语，发过来
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 反正我都不追求一夫一妻
<jiero_unfit> lol
<iGoogle> 俄，那喜欢几夫一妻？
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 乱交就好了。
<jiero_unfit> 反正夫妻不过是财产分配协议。。
<unhappy_imtxc> iGoogle: 对啊
<jusss> iGoogle: 1079夫1妻
<iGoogle> 都是人才。你们
<jusss> iGoogle: 正好出一部1080p
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle:  说了 威信
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 打啥？
<iGoogle> 。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle:  好久不见你玩游戏。就知道打仗。。。
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 听到了么. ee
<unhappy_imtxc> 明天据说天气不错，要不要一起去白云山 iMadper
<iGoogle> lol
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 。。。复述有点多
<iGoogle> 你就不能回点英语的？
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  你要爬山去？
<iGoogle> 打仗去。多年没玩了。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 拍照去
<jiero_unfit> iGoogle: 我的手机不是 android 之类的
<jiero_unfit> 。。。难道要我回复 blaablaablaaablaaa
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 unhappy_imtxc  登高可怕。。。
<wujie> 有人没
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 护照大头照？
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 女孩的合影？
<unhappy_imtxc> ...
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我感觉和人相识真是缘分。有时候真的应该合影。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 你最近很有感伤啊
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 嗯。我太弱了。
<unhappy_imtxc> lol
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 信自己，你跑的时候要是还能跟人说话就没问题
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 今天确实没法跑了，基本快走下来的右腿膝盖疼得不行
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我一直在 蚍蜉撼树
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  相信 lainme 还在跑步
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 别跑了。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: why
<jiero_unfit> marguerite: 少见的家伙来了
 * jiero_unfit 拜 marguerite
<marguerite> 谁会修复 bilibili 的弹幕?
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  Meaculpa 怕膝盖受伤
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 你也应该害怕，无可治疗
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 这么严重？
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 你们这些人应该有金属框。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 膝盖只是磨损物
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 体重轻，少跳跃的都会好些
<jiero_unfit> 什么是 bilibili
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 好冷啊我，抱着一个人肯定就不冷了 - 刚才我又被嘲笑了哈。
<unhappy_imtxc> 。。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 都10点了，不能去骚扰别人了，否则真的就犯忌了。
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 骚扰你 :)
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 我也要休息了
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 明天徒步穿越紫禁城
<jiero_unfit> maplebeats: 只是开你玩笑罢了，别当回事。
<jiero_unfit> maplebeats: 我和她不熟的：不过知道这可爱漂亮的四川小姑娘想去深圳工作。
<jiero_unfit> maplebeats: 结果你不看 irc 么。。。
 * jiero_unfit 受不了了。走了
<freeflying> unhappy_imtxc: 悠着点
<unhappy_imtxc> freeflying: 明天暂停一天
<superman> 14.04能不能装skype？
<superman> 14.04的快捷键表谁有呀
<superman> 或者系统什么地方可以找到啊？
<superman> 刚装完系统没看呢，就给关了，找不到了
<myfract> superman: 系统设置--键盘--快捷键
<fangpeishi> superman: 长按alt 看看是否会出现那个快捷键提示表。
<superman> fangpeishi, ：謝啦
<superman> myfract, ：謝啦
<superman> fangpeishi, ：沒有啊
<arch> 我有一串十六进制数怎么转成对应的文件那？
<myfract> superman: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8356&extra=page%3D1
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Kylin14.04操作快捷键 - 教学和常见问答 - Ubuntu Kylin技术论坛 - Powered by Discuz! (@ ubuntukylin.com)
<jusss> \q: cl和scheme区别大不？
<jusss> 看了点sicp发现这哪是计算机语言呀，完全是数学呀。。。对于我这高考数学不及格，大学高数挂了两次的人来说，它真跟天书似的
<fangpeishi> superman: 咦，我记得12.04,13.xx下会有的，可能改了。
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 你自己去吧..
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我明天要按那个攻略走一圈
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 北京一日游
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 哪个攻略?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20688264
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 北京一日游里面有白云山?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在北京一个人一天去哪玩比较好 ？ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我想和你一起去白云山啊 lol
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 有啥 app 能把这个网页离线的存在手机里面
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 一个人不去南罗是不够的
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 那个北京一人一天玩
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20688264 这里面的这两种走法都不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在北京一个人一天去哪玩比较好 ？ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 还有，去地安门，推荐音乐居然是北京一夜，吓人么
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 我已经下载好了地图
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 你看那个“空气” 介绍的那个路子不错
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 运动这事情适可而止，适合别人的运动量不一定适合你
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 比方说，我这种常年宅的，突然来大运动量，我会受不了的
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 明儿是玩啊
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 相机快发霉了
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 看天气预报没，今天下过小雨
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 看了，明天晴天少云
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 我跑步的时候听 FM 的
<yunfan> unhappy_imtxc: 呵呵 刚好我家里养了乌龟
<yunfan> onlylove: 今天419 推荐那个也没啥
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 不知道地铁最早几点
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 好像是5点半
<onlylove> yunfan: 419推荐啥
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 哦，那问题不大，我要早点去，不然我走的慢弄不好走不完
<sidgwick> 大家好, 我现在在学习BitTorrent协议, 在我发送了握手信息給peer后, 没有收到任何回应,  有没有人知道为什么的?
<sidgwick> 回应应该是什么样的?
<superman> onlylove, ：你的胸好大
<sidgwick> ...
<sidgwick> 大家好, 我现在在学习BitTorrent协议, 在我发送了握手信息給peer后, 没有收到任何回应,  有没有人知道为什么的?回应应该是什么样的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 借op用下
<superman> sunpinying输入法，打不出来“学习”
<onlylove> iMadper: 算了，不去和他计较了
<superman> faonecze,：长按super可以打开快捷键菜单
<hope1> http://www.unicode.org/faq/han_cjk.html#17 为什么说"ideograph"是个错误的术语？……
<alvin_rxg> Title: FAQ - Chinese and Japanese (@ unicode.org)
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚回来.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都不t人了..
<onlylove> iMadper: 你给我op又不是你踢人
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove, iMadper 有没有什么地图app， 能预先在里面设置好想去的路线
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 我看了一下，那个路线一天走不完
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper: 光陕西巷跟胭脂胡同，我就得一天啊 .....
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 高德导航
<unhappy_imtxc> onlylove: 可以自己设置路线么
<onlylove> unhappy_imtxc: 没玩过，不知道
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 骑自行车呗
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 适马的新相机, 真赞.
<iMadper> unhappy_imtxc: 可惜就是没钱, 不然好想来一发
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是要买理光的28mm么
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20140418/007586.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 英国农民培育出六腿羊 已取健康证明(图)_新闻_腾讯网 (@ qq.com)
<onlylove> 靠，4月1号的新闻，今天才传过来
<mayli> test
<gebjgd> mayli, 你在哪儿来这？
<mayli> gebjgd: no chinese font :(
<mayli> gebjgd: alot ??? here
<gebjgd> mayli, 什么垃圾系统
<gebjgd> mayli, where are you
<mayli> gebjgd: new york
<gebjgd> mayli, what for
<happyaron> felixonmars: 是你那右键托盘会挂对么？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 右键挂掉的问题我已经收集到trace，空指针一枚。:)
<happyaron> iMadper`: 还没睡觉？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-20
<tracyone> 大侠们，有谁知道在firefox如何同时将一个照片加文字同时发到新浪微博、twitter和facebook；另外一个问题是android phone如何将照片+文字发到新浪微博、twitter和facebook和instagram啊
<iMadper`> happyaron: ... 必须早就睡了..
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_OOH: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_OOH:  起床啊
 * jiero_unfit 用鼠标线抽打 iMadper_OOH
<tracyone> :-[
<iLucky> anybody can open"docs.google.com"?
<yunfan_chrome> 北京移动光宽带用户上网一样可以具有独立的公网ip，像北京的歌华方正中海等小宽带商基本都是内网ip，公网ip比内网ip带宽质量更好访问更顺畅。同时北京移动10m光宽带上传下载都是10m，
<yunfan_chrome> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/284623.htm  这个给力啊  10M 上下行
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北京移动光纤宽带资费再出新低：10M包2年730再送300_China Mobile 中国移动_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<yunfan_chrome> unhappy_imtxc: 去办一个把
<felixonmars> happyaron: 啊, 赞, 期待新版~
<LuckyLuciano> test
<iLucky> test
<linyu> hi, 谁能给我讲讲 匿名mmap 有啥作用不？
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: OOH 是out of home么？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 在你那里，有小黑框的问题么？
<zhouqt> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: release了乃还不出去玩儿？
<happyaron> gfrog: 22号前推一次update
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: zeze
<happyaron> 这还玩毛线。
<gfrog> happyaron: 难道又加班呢……
<happyaron> gfrog: 我倒是没之前那么忙，但也不是闲着
<happyaron> w.qq.com到底还混不混了。。。
<happyaron> 404 404 404 404
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕大大大忙人儿
<happyaron> gfrog: 忙的都不是壕，你这种可以到处玩的才是壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 我哪有到处玩儿，只有放假能出去转转好吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我现在没假没休息日
<happyaron> gfrog: 哭死啊
<happyaron> felixonmars: 能不能给我个arch虚拟机镜像什么的
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我这两天看能否抽出时间来调试一下
<happyaron> felixonmars: 下次更新的计划还没出，这次能修多少修多少。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 啥更新？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 搜狗输入法
<gebjgd> happyaron, 加入搜狗了？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 他们收集用户的信息么
<happyaron> gebjgd: 收集使用没使用输入法，别的没收集。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我是去on-site……
<gebjgd> happyaron, 什么叫on-site?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 上门支持
<happyaron> gebjgd: 到搜狗去上门。。。
<lilinleave> 大家好，请问下 ssd + hdd 安装 ubuntu 时不能识别 hdd 的 mbr 应该如何解决？
<felixonmars> happyaron: 啊, 那种东西我没有呢... 我3年没装过arch了(
<gebjgd> felixonmars, squashfs
<felixonmars> happyaron: 另外小黑框的问题我找到重现的方法了, 把compositing关掉能在屏幕左上角看到小黑框, 确定是 fcitx-qimpanel 进程的
<gebjgd> felixonmars, 直接给他就是了
<felixonmars> 所以其实我用搜狗的时候还是用的 classic ui, 只是莫名其妙的能用了(
<happyaron> felixonmars: 关闭混成是吧
<felixonmars> 其实打开的时候是因为被我的 plasma 遮住了
<felixonmars> 所以要关掉才看到
<felixonmars> 其他用户应该直接就能看到
<happyaron> felixonmars: 所以是说黑框其实一直在，只不过开了混成就被盖住了对么。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 对
<unhappy_imtxc> ..
<rothsdad> hi 有个bash脚本的问题
<chunyang> hi
<rothsdad> 比如一个文本文件savedurl，存储着很多url，我如何写个bash脚本，让w3m程序依次读取savedurl中的所有地址呢？
<chunyang> rothsdad, 可以把url截取出来，作为w3m的参数
<chunyang> grep + sed
<rothsdad> 能具体写一下吗
<chunyang> rothsdad, 具体要看文本的内容
<rothsdad> 如果内容是纯的且排列好的url 那该怎么读取呢
<superman> 归档管理器打开rar乱码，是不是要装个rar？
<rothsdad> /quit
<chunyang> superman, 能打开rar说明已经装了unrar
<chunyang> superman, 你确定所有的rar都没法解压？
<chunyang> rothsdad, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7290128/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<chunyang> rothsdad, Usage: sh xxx.sh url_file, w3m 参数没确定，w3m是浏览网页的，应该用curl或wget吧，
<rothsdad> chunyang: 谢谢 我看下先
<wzssyqa> tenze
<superman> chunyang, ：我解压了一个，里面的文件名是乱的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: upstart赶快去死吧。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140420/35897735_0.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 天津大学：具有博士学位的在岗教师可申请招博士生|导师| 招生_凤凰资讯 (@ ifeng.com)
<chunyang> superman, 只有中文名是乱的？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: lol
<superman> chunyang, :是的啊
<superman> 呵呵
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 帮我在debian的gnome上试试能不能用
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 输入法
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 发给你
<chunyang> superman, 不清楚具体原因，我的Fedora/GNOME下没问题，可能跟系统语言环境(locale)有关
<wzssyqa> 发给我
<superman> 哦。。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 自己下载。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗输入法 for linux (@ sogou.com)
<superman> chunyang, ：网上说的是rar的问题，后来发现我没装rar
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 放出来了啊
<chunyang> superman, 你有装unrar吗？ which unrar?
<chunyang> superman, 可以在shell中运行下 which unrar 看下有没有安装
<superman> chunyang, :抱歉，啥事shell
<superman> 啥是？
<October22> superman: 你需要转下码
<October22> superman: 只是乱码，文件没问题
<superman> October22, ：哦？
<chunyang> superman, 终端运行的程序是shell，打开终端就行
<superman> chunyang, ：好的
<superman> chunyang, :终端运行which unurar和rar都没反应
<superman> 没装吧
<superman> October22, ：咋转码？
<October22> superman: 你用什么发行版
<superman> 14.04
<October22> superman: 你想要做什么？
<October22> superman: unrar默认是不会装的
<October22> 因为非自由
<superman> October22, ：文件名是乱码，别人给我发的邮件，解压出来，文件名是乱的
<October22> 但不代表不能解压
<October22> superman: 能读取文件否？
<superman> October22, ：文件读取正常
<October22> 能就不要这样纠结了
<superman> 额。。。
<superman> 好吧
<October22> 你对linux的世界了解还少
<superman> 是啊
<superman> 没几天
<October22> 暂时可以不去理解
<chunyang> superman, 我的fedora官方源里只有unrar，没有rar，光解压unrar就行。
<October22> superman: 你是上班族吧
<superman> 能忍则忍？
<superman> xuesheng足啊
<superman> sunping打不出sudent中文啊
<October22> sutdent
<superman> 完败
<October22> superman: 你输入英文之后直接enter
<October22> 就可以或者切换一下
<jiero_unfit> 看我的银行帐号真富有 收入合计: 1,949,704.12 然后 支出合计: 1,955,580.64  收支差额: -5,876.52，实际赔了。
<superman> sutdent
<superman> xue,中文打不出来
<superman> 这个
<chunyang> superman, student?
<October22> superman: 你自己钻研
<jiero_unfit> chunyang:  那些都不要用 p7zip-full
<jusss> superman: aptitude install unrar unzip
<jiero_unfit> October22: 小兵你好
<superman> xue习的xue字
<October22> jiero_unfit: Yes, Sir!
<superman> jusss, ：》》
<October22> superman: 我无语了
<superman> jusss, ：我试试
<jusss> superman: unrar e xxx.rar   unzip xxx.zip
<chunyang> jiero_unfit, 哪些？
<jiero_unfit> chunyang:  unrar 和 rar
<jiero_unfit> October22 把钱往银行里走一圈，然后就成了白金客户，有专人服务。。。
<chunyang> jiero_unfit, unrar是解压的，rar是压缩的（可能）。跟p7zip-full有什么关系？
<jiero_unfit> chunyang:  p7zip 自己实现 解压 rar
<jiero_unfit> chunyang: 看名字有意思么。。。
<October22> 可以解压rar而已
<October22> 不能压缩rar而已
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你多少钱啊
<October22> 还白金会员
<jiero_unfit> October22 流水啊。
<jiero_unfit> October22:  别人用我的账户转账，就有很多钱了
<jiero_unfit> October22:  我月入平均 250 人民币
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你会计？
<jiero_unfit> October22:   我不是
<October22> 你什么工作？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  我什么都不会。
<October22> 我现在实习，工资也很低……
<jiero_unfit> October22: 不工作
<October22> 自由职业？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  无业
<October22> 干嘛卖关子
<jiero_unfit> October22 无业者我是。
<jiero_unfit> October22 不想被分到任何职业中去，啥都干。。。只要有需要
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你星期天忙什么呢？
<jiero_unfit> October22: 不着调。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 降低点刷新频率，别打个字就着急刷新
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那个得下版了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 做滑动效果
<jiero_unfit> October22:  找人帮我作网站把。
 * jiero_unfit 愿意出 3000元人民币
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你自己会吗？
<jiero_unfit> 睡拍
<jiero_unfit> October22 我不会
<October22> 这里应该具有这项技能的人一大把吧？
<jiero_unfit> October22: 不确定。
<jiero_unfit> October22: 作展示站 blog 不算
<October22> 很抱歉，我不会
<jiero_unfit> October22: 我知道
<October22> jiero_unfit: 什么类型的？
<October22> 你悬赏怎么不说清楚，然后加到topic里 :-)
<October22> 这样大家都能看到了
<October22> 或者可以试试猪八戒网这种类型的网站
<jiero_unfit> October22: 噢
<jiero_unfit> October22:  其实说出来挫伤积极性有时候
<October22> 我的注意馊吧？ :)
<October22> jiero_unfit: ?怎么挫伤积极性了啊？
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你是指工作？
<jiero_unfit> October22: 嗯。我还是想做成不要太功利的
<jiero_unfit> October22: 关键是我懒惰
<October22> jiero_unfit: 先养活自己再说嘛
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你不是懒惰而是不愿意尝试
<jiero_unfit> October22: 不是这个。
<jiero_unfit> October22:  我是懒惰。
<jiero_unfit> oc
<jiero_unfit> October22: 怕麻烦
<October22> 安于现状？
<jiero_unfit> October22: 不。。。
<October22> 那你怎么没改变现状的动力呢？
<jiero_unfit> October22 动力，是参与者，我太弱，当不了掌舵的
<jiero_unfit> /msg October22 说的是这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=442788
<jiero_unfit> 噢
<jiero_unfit> 哈哈
<October22> 我不动网站的设计。但是我有个疑问？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  啥。
<October22> 网站面向的人群是谁呢？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  网站面向的人群是使用的人。
<October22> 你这样太理想了
<October22> 没有需求的项目很可能不了了之了
<jiero_unfit> October22:  呃。怎么理想。。。
<jiero_unfit> October22: 没有人需要破碎的。
<jiero_unfit> October22: 至少要坚持到 20% 完整度
<October22> 现在差什么呢？
<October22> 如果我兴趣参与，可以做什么呢？
<jiero_unfit> October22   达到 20%的行动。
<October22> 行动什么？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  找到 cherrot 用百元大钞打他。。。
<superman> October22, ：lsar/unar工具，用这个不乱码了
<superman> ChanServ, ：lsar/unar工具
<jiero_unfit> October22:  开玩笑的。我缺的是如何沟通好一起协作
<October22> superman: 你干嘛告诉管理员这个东东
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你打算怎么协作呢？
<superman> 哦。。。管理员大人啊
<superman> 刚讨论半天
<October22> superman: 那是服务器的op
<jiero_unfit> October22:   XMPP 聊天室？
<October22> superman: 你打错nick了
<superman> 哦哦
<jiero_unfit> October22: 代码的怎么分工我真搞不懂
<October22> jiero_unfit: irc不行吗？
<October22> jiero_unfit: 找业内认识问问嘛？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  我不认识业内的。对了如果能拉动 roylez  他一个人也能做出来把。
<jiero_unfit> 不过工资可能就是 ￥50K
<superman> October22, ：用pidgin能不能视频？
<October22> 这还要工资？
<October22> superman: 不知道，你可以试试skype
<superman> 14.04装不了吧？
<superman> October22, ：10.04的用着还挺好的
<October22> 为人类做贡献，这麽光荣
<jiero_unfit> October22:  ...
<October22> superman: 怎么不能？你直接在软件中心就可以搜到
<superman> 啊。。。
<superman> October22, ：啊
<October22> jiero_unfit: 搞好宣传，去社区拉人嘛
<October22> jiero_unfit: 比如学生群体，不是有不少高校有linux社团吗？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  呃。
<superman> October22, ：没有啊
<superman> 刚搜了
<October22> jiero_unfit: 单枪匹马怎么行呢？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  linux下几乎所有项目都是开始的时候单枪匹马搞出来的。。
<October22> 要是出钱，还不如先筹资请专业程序员
<October22> jiero_unfit: 你要去学生那里做宣传，这样就会有人人了
<jiero_unfit> October22 我倒是能找到一片一片的学生。。。
<superman> October22, ：是不是我的源有问题？
<jiero_unfit> October22 做程序之外的事情。。。
<October22> 这样大事可成了
<October22> superman: ä½ google skype ubuntu
<October22> superman: 我安装过，没问题，但我不可能手把手教你了……  :)
<superman> October22, ：感谢
<superman> October22, ：64位的，我试试吧？
<October22> superman: that's all right
<superman> October22, ：哈哈
<superman> 太棒了
<October22> what;s up?
<October22> what's up?
<October22> October21: test
 * October22 双手互搏
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 似的.
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 能ooh的真好
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: ooh 好在哪里了?
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 可以出去玩啊。
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 我这苦逼加班
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 还在加班?
<happyaron> 嗯
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 辛苦了, 晚上吃点儿好的吧
<happyaron> 今天在家加班
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 晚上盖饭，没人给做好吃的。
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 中午吃的烤鱼, 特别咸...
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 自己! 去买!
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 没时间买啊，我已经俨然一苦逼互联网人了。
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: ele.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饿了么-网上订餐 - 叫外卖上ele.me (@ ele.me)
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 就是ele.me的外面盖饭
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 哦, 那你已经很高大上了
<happyaron> 高大毛线。
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 我之前在学校吃了半年, 特别满足
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 我都在学校吃了两年了。
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 经常是, 芥蓝牛肉盖浇饭 + 茶树菇炖猪肺
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 好奢侈
<happyaron> 额，那是神马。
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 潮汕菜   cc  hun
<iMadper_OOH> 我擦, 糊涂徐不在
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 他是糊涂许
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 哦.
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 你是艾绒许?
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 我是徐
<iMadper_OOH> 哦...
<iMadper_OOH> 好复杂
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 你现在看flash, 卡吗?
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 我这里, 只要播放时间超过半小时, 就cpu100%, 巨卡, 没得玩
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 不卡
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 你什么显卡?
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: debian wheezy，也不知道flash啥版本
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 我看下
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 你自己的电脑是啥显卡都要看下...
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 我觉得跟flash的版本没关系.
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 跟有没有启用va有关系. 不过可惜flash只支持vdpau, 不支持vaapi.
<douglas> 14.04发布了
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 只知道是n卡
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 我尝试用vaapi作为vdpau的backend, 从来不出图像.
<happyaron> 不知道型号
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 0fc2 (rev a1) 是啥型号
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 哦, n卡有vdpau...
<happyaron> gt630么
<happyaron> :)
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 鬼知道...
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 本本是i卡
<happyaron> 都没问题
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 擦! 本本没问题???
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: i卡没问题???
 * iMadper_OOH <- 抓狂
<happyaron> iMadper_OOH: 没问题啊
<happyaron> 也是debian wheezy
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 吃饭去了... 老妈叫我去吃饭..
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: 跟distro关系不大吧?
<happyaron> 不知道
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: flash反正是闭源的
<happyaron> 唉，和妈生活在一起还有人叫吃饭
<happyaron> 我现在全靠一个人。
<iMadper_OOH> happyaron: .. .. ..
<happyaron> maid
<douglas> 我也是
<superman> 14.04装了sougou怎么不能用啊？还是sunpingyin
<superman> 怎么切换呢
<iMadper_OOH> superman: fcitx-configtool 看看能不能添加
<superman> 哦哦
<superman> iMadper_OOH, : 添加进来了
<October21> superman: 你是出于什么缘故使用linux的？
<superman> October21, :好奇
<October21> 好奇害死猫
<superman> 额
<superman> 机器太老
<superman> 都用了八年啦
<jusss> iMadper_OOH: 你试了那个i卡用vdpau但是没成？
<jusss> 破马大叔貌似也没成
<October21> superman: 老用户，比我还老……
<superman> 额。。。
<superman> 换了linux貌似还能再用几年
<October21> 我才差不多两年
<jusss> 从前有座山，山里有座庙，庙里有个老和尚，正在给小和尚讲故事呢！故事是什么呢？“从前有座山，山里有座庙，庙里有个老和尚，正在给小和尚讲故事呢！故事是什么呢？‘从前有座山，山里有座庙，庙里有个老和尚，正在给小和尚讲故事呢！故事是什么呢？……’”
 * iMadper_OOH 用了不到一年, 已经受不了这么渣渣的品控了. 
<jusss> 今天好安静呀
<October21> 我觉得现在用老电脑来玩ubuntu不太好
<October21> 虽然比win7流畅但不见得硬件需求就差到那里去……
<zwindl> test
<zwindl> 额。。
<iMadper_OOH> October21: 主要是wm, 自己换成e18就好了
<October21> 你不是用dswm吗？
<Maya1> 嗨。。。
<October21> 怎么开始用E18
<October21> 我最近才发现Elightment这个单词是启蒙的意思……
<zwindl> October21, 百度这个词的时候没有看见一个老和尚？
<Maya1> freeflying:
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt:
<October21> 不怎么用百度啊
<zwindl> ...
<Maya1> 嘿。。出来。。
<zwindl> October21, 话说你reaver成功了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 嗯，先暖床去， 我去洗澡
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 呜呜
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 呜呜呜
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 让我拔出来，你再说话
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦。。。
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不见。。你还是这么不要脸。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ ..
<iMadper_OOH> October21: 我只是随口已推荐
<iMadper_OOH> 一
<iMadper_OOH> October21: 我是用stumpwm的, dswm也很好
<October21> 嗯，我也在ubuntu上用过E17感觉还好，也没什么
<Maya1> iMadper_OOH: 嗨。。
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 你干啥呢  吃了咩
<iMadper_OOH> Maya1: 嗨.
<October21> 印象最深的是窗口像卷帘一样
 * iMadper_OOH 印象最深的是, 完全图形化的配置, 一行配置文件都不用写, 太赞了!
<October21> 你平常娱乐也用stumpwm？
<iMadper_lunatic> October21: 对呀, 我的电脑里只有stumpwm...
<iMadper_lunatic> October21: 其实还有个subtle, 不过起不来...
<iMadper_lunatic> October21: 不太会用.
<iMadper_lunatic> October21: 我开机之后自动执行: exec stumpwm
<October21> lunatic？
<October21> 怎么回事？
<October21> subtle有什么特殊的？
<iMadper_lunatic> October21: subtle没啥特别的, 但是, 我还没有配置过, 早先因为考虑到stumpwm停止开发很久了, 考虑换个
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 吃药吃药
<iMadper_lunatic> October21: 不过, subtle貌似也没好哪里
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... 你去白云山了?
<jusss> iMadper_lunatic: 换ifvwm吧
<iMadper_lunatic> 干嘛要换...
<jusss> fvwm
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 飞机延误了，就去了景山
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... ... ...
<October21> iMadper_lunatic: 嗯
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 景山风景更好一些
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 按那个攻略里面的线路走了一圈，累挂了，貌似超过20km了
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 还没死?
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 走不动路了，今晚不能跑步了
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 八大胡同都好冷清
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 现在都是隐蔽会所了, 当然冷清了
<unhappy_imtxc> 半掩门？
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 全掩
<Maya1> 乃萌在讲神马
<Maya1> 好高端的样子
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我的照相机坏了
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 今天拍的照片没有一张曝光正常的
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 点解?
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... 你自己过曝了..
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 曝光补偿问题?
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 今天下午太阳很好...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: RAW 啊，没有曝光补偿
<jusss> Maya1: 他们在讲照相
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 哦, 那是你快门太长了?
<Maya1> jusss: = =
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我就最大光圈凑近了拍了个牡丹，A 档 都过曝了
<jusss> Maya1: 的确很高端的东东
<unhappy_imtxc> iso 也就200
<Maya1> jusss: 我记得你的名字 但是不记得跟你的故事了～
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 今天的阳光, 最大光圈(2.9)的话, 你的iso得要150左右, 1/2300的快门
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 不是2.9, 是2.0
<jusss> Maya1: how sad
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我的3.5啊
<iMadper_lunatic> jusss: 不记得你的事, 是好事.
<Maya1> jusss: 那你提醒一下呗
<Maya1> iMadper_lunatic: 哈哈 他做了什么～
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 你快门调的多少呀?
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 发个原图看看?
<unhappy_imtxc> 等我看看
<unhappy_imtxc> 稍等
<jusss> Maya1: 我围观了你和 CyrusYzGTt还有情夫
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我今天用我价值200人民币的傻瓜相机拍了几张花...
<Maya1> jusss: 哈哈
<Maya1> jusss: 那我情夫最近还有来吗？
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 光圈2.8 ~ 3.6的都有, 没有曝光
<jusss> Maya1: 不知道，你情夫一直在换nick
<Maya1> jusss: 好吧。。。
<jusss> Maya1: 不知道他在没在
<iMadper_lunatic> Maya1: 你情妇谁?
 * Maya1 乃萌都吃过了咩
<Maya1> iMadper_lunatic: 最开始的伊凡塞斯。。
<jusss> Maya1: 刚吃完
<Maya1> iMadper_lunatic: 后来就母鸡了。。
<iMadper_lunatic> Maya1: 闻所未闻
<Maya1> 话说乃萌都多大了。。都结婚了么。。
<jusss> Maya1: 我6月份毕业，今年
<Maya1> iMadper_lunatic: 好吧。。。
<Maya1> jusss: 啊 你还在上学啊
<jusss> Maya1: 我就比你大一届好不
<jusss> Maya1: 你当初还问过我关于大学选那个专业呢
<Maya1> jusss: 你竟然知道我大二。。。
<Maya1> jusss: 哈哈哈 我真的不记得了。。。
<jusss> Maya1: 不过貌似之后你就很少见了 上大学之后
<Maya1> jusss: 你在哪儿上学啊
<jusss> Maya1: 石家庄
<Maya1> jusss: 恩。。。很少很少上irc了
<Maya1> jusss: 杀死那个石家庄人～
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mxeay  200块钱傻瓜相机拍的...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 100_0226.JPG_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制 (@ baidu.com)
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 忽略那个时间吧, 我的sb相机时间是错的
<jusss> iMadper_lunatic: 你们真的高端。。。从音响到摄像，什么时候去搞摄影呀
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 今天还抓拍到了蜜蜂采蜜, 不过失焦了...
<unhappy_imtxc> w网速好慢
<iMadper_lunatic> jusss: 狗屁, 我这叫屌丝
<iMadper_lunatic> jusss: 我的柯达傻瓜相机, unhappy_imtxc 的好几千的单发
<iMadper_lunatic> 单反
<jusss> iMadper_lunatic: 屌丝都在玩游戏
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 1/2.3的小底子, 好难背景虚化呀
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 这这个手机也行吧
<Maya1> jusss: 屌丝都在玩游戏。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 手机现在也是 1/2.3的吧?
<unhappy_imtxc> 不太了解啊
<unhappy_imtxc> 50KB/s 的上传速度。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我这破相机, 比iphone好点儿, 不如我的htc
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我这里上传1.7MB
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 对了，泡面不错
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 拉王? 赞!
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我要多买几包，快递小哥很纠结啊，好大一个箱子。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 你买的什么口味的?
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 一定要用, 刚开的水来泡!
<unhappy_imtxc> 三种
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 恩，我现烧的
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 乖
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 买这个的时候，我终于体会到CHH里面那些土豪们的感觉了
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 啊。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... ... ... CHH的土豪.. 晒过这个?
<jiero_unfit> Maya1: 你呢？
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 他们纠结 W4r 和 SE535 的时候解决方式就是都买，耳朵收货，我处理纠结泡面口味的方式也是这样的
<unhappy_imtxc> 一个口味给哥来一包！
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 老子的tf15, 线断了....
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 你就买了3包呀..
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 京东上就三种口味的
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 不是换新么
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 外伤, 不管
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 噢，我其实年平均方便面消费量在 4包左右。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 扯断了也给换??!?!!
 * jiero_unfit 的人生一共吃了4包 康师傅。
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 地铁上？
<unhappy_imtxc> 几号线
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 不知道, 今天发现的
<unhappy_imtxc> 。。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 不知道什么时候扯断了
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 塑料断了, 铜丝还在
<unhappy_imtxc> 能换线不这赛子
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 没关系啊。解释一下。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 能换
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 解释啥? ue估计不给换的, 这种情况
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 我以前罗技的UE300被我踩坏了，我就说了，然后就给我换了
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 你怎么说的...
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 直接说我踩坏了
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 你帅啊，当然还
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 对呀, 你帅嘛, 当然换了
<unhappy_imtxc> 不对，色大象也帅啊，没问题的  iMadper_lunatic
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 呸, 我是死胖子
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 小姑娘们把我邀请进她们6个人建立的qq群，是因为我帅么。
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 呸呸，我还是死矮胖子
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 你丫绝对比我瘦!
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我现在74kg
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 不一定啊，还有可能是你富
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 羡慕
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: ... 多吃...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: å¼±
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 吃不了，没钱
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: ...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我现在的目标是跑一个月回到74kg
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 还比你矮好多。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... 您现在70, 要到74?
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  我的目标是锻炼一个月，到达68公斤
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/448567  <- 值吗?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 凑单品：Emoti 意摩提 100g牛奶巧克力大板 7.1元（9.5，第二件半价）_中粮我买网优惠_食品保健_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
 * jiero_unfit 现在 63公斤
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 我不吃牛奶巧克力，如果日期够新，比如4个月内的值得
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我还想泡一包。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 刚吃的是什么味道的?
<unhappy_imtxc> 牛肉
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 刚买了饼干 2.5公斤，49元
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 精炖牛肉最好吃!!!
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 那是便宜.
<iMadper_lunatic> 等下
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 噢。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 啥饼干?
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 要是软曲奇什么的, 就便宜
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 不是，是那种麦麸类的
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 曲奇那种我从来不要盒装的
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 不软
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 太多香精
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic:  或者太甜
 * iMadper_lunatic 表示曲奇就是要甜的
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 曲奇保质期敢标 90天的，我才要
 * jiero_unfit 表示从小吃 16元~24元一斤的新鲜曲奇。
 * jiero_unfit 不喜欢多糖
 * iMadper_lunatic 现在手中有个 cote dor puur noir
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 呃曲奇要甜不如硬的饼干把。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 我不喜欢饼干
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 我喜欢软的
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 软糖。。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 不要糖...
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 就要软曲奇
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 蛋糕。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 蛋糕也喜欢
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 糖耳朵也喜欢
 * iMadper_lunatic 今天买了一杯甘蔗汁, 不从
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 拔丝地瓜。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> 不错
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 不吃! 拔丝地瓜好怪异
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 还是不吃了，不然前两天白跑了
 * jiero_unfit 还是不喜欢甜盖过香味
<unhappy_imtxc> 这货还有其他口味么
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 拔丝山楂？
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 拔丝, 都不吃, 不管是拔丝什么
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 拔丝小萝莉可以考虑
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc: 我吃曲奇就是吃奶油香
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 一共四个口味
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 拔丝香蕉。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> XO酱海鲜
<unhappy_imtxc> 还有这个
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 麻辣海鲜, xxoo海鲜, 黑香油豚骨, 精炖牛肉
<jiero_unfit> 。。。不知道
 * jiero_unfit 感激 happyaron 因为他吃到了菠萝米饭
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 菠萝饭, 噩梦一般的回忆
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 呃。。。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 你碰到坏菠萝了？
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 上次点了一份, 里面的米是半生的...
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 噢。我自己也做成了半生的。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 自己做果然有难度
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 刚去广州的时候, 吃咕噜肉, 第一口下去酸死了...
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 所以强烈反感菠萝入饭
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 我一般记不住菜肴的名称。
<jiero_unfit> 。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: ..
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 我吃pizza很喜欢菠萝的。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 不喜欢吃pizza
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 完全接受不了, 觉得没有包子好吃
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 呃，我通常拒绝吃出出炉超过5分钟的pizza
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 我对西式的菜肴都不是很喜欢... ...
 * jiero_unfit 一直说自己除了中餐，世界哪里的菜肴都能吃。。。
 * jiero_unfit 小时候从餐馆饿着回家无数次，恨透了出去吃饭。
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: å¼±
 * jiero_unfit 喜欢牛奶汤圆
 * jiero_unfit 吃牛奶泡米饭
 * jiero_unfit 极度反感豆浆
<superman> 大神们，怎么翻墙？
 * jiero_unfit 成斤的吃黄豆
<superman> 看youtube？
 * jiero_unfit 懒懒
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDglvUT
 * jiero_unfit 最不能接受的是把肉切小剁成末。。
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 四张终于传完，你帮忙看看怎么回事
<jiero_unfit> 而且水煮
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 特别724那张，故宫屋顶咋回事
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc:  你们刚才出去玩了？
<unhappy_imtxc> 刚才？？没有啊
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我就随便看看, 我拍照巨垃圾...
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: nef, 用啥打开???
<jiero_unfit> unhappy_imtxc iMadper_lunatic 噢你们今天早晨结伴去爬山了好像。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 没有呀
 * jiero_unfit 想学习夜里听声捕蚊子技能
<jiero_unfit> 这两天被咬的睡不好
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 呃。我错了。
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: darktable
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 其实我是在win虚拟机用光影魔术手打开的。。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... ...
<unhappy_imtxc> jiero_unfit: 没去啊，他不去，然我我航班延误了也就没去了
<unhappy_imtxc> 明天让兔子给看看
<jiero_unfit>  unhappy_imtxc 噢。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic:  杨桃好吃么？我没吃过
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 挺好吃的, 酸甜
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 老了的, 不好吃, 皮太硬
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 嫩的好吃
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 噢。好的，以后有机会吃。。。
 * jiero_unfit 对水果耐性还是不错的，除了不喜欢吃荔枝和西瓜，其他的基本都吃很多。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 荔枝多好吃!!!
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 不觉得。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> jiero_unfit: 杨梅, 荔枝, 樱桃 都好吃
<jiero_unfit> iMadper_lunatic: 我能连着吃 2公斤樱桃。。。但不喜欢荔枝。没吃过杨梅
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 哪里过暴了???!!!!!
<user_> ubuntu-cn这么少人啊，有点失落
<jiero_unfit> user_: 让你更失落的是，这里用Ubuntu的奇缺对吧
<user_> jiero_unfit: 不会吧
<jiero_unfit> 80% 的人用过ubuntu
<user_> 现在也有很多人在用啊
<felixonmars> happyaron: kimpanel 和搜狗的 qimpanel 同时出现的壮观场景... 候选词出现在了 kimpanel 里... http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i858582
<user_> 我认识的
<jiero_unfit> 20%的人在用 Ubuntu
<user_> 你换其它发行版了？
<iMadper_lunatic> user_: 我在用, win7
<jiero_unfit> 换过好多次，暂时是 Ubuntu
<user_> 确实，和win相比肯定还是有一段距离
<user_> 不过用的人越来越多了，是个趋势
<iMadper_lunatic> felixonmars: 赞! good catch!
<jiero_unfit> user_: 。。。
<zhouqt> iMadper_lunatic: 周五去贵司参观来着
<iMadper_lunatic> fel
<jiero_unfit> gfrog: 。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 10楼?
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 9
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 你这也叫参观...
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 为嘛不叫？ 叫参拜？ 好吧参拜高大上公司啊
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 你这叫, 临幸
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 你又没在，我临幸谁去
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 原贵组
<user_> 飘过～～～～～～bye
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: ……
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 或者你这叫, 串门儿
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 哪tm过暴了?
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 不敢串门儿，怕被打
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我加了 0.4 ev 才觉得正常
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 哪个片儿？
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 724那张
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: link呢？
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 而且, 你丫哪里用最大光圈了? 你用的是 f/8.0 !!!
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDglvUT#dir/path=%2Faa
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 难道乃被+q了？
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 擦，竟然传raw的片儿，发指
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 哈哈哈...
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 不是我的, 是 unhappy_imtxc的
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 我都是手机拍照, 直出jpg
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 啧啧
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 丫这张也就这样了，这两天天儿不好，难出片儿
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 我都是用柯达傻瓜相机拍的...
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 从来就没出过好片...
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 乃还用柯达？
<unhappy_imtxc> ？？
<unhappy_imtxc> 来了来了
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog， iMadper_lunatic 故宫那张是怎么回事啊
<unhappy_imtxc> 屋顶怎么那样
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 哪张故宫？
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 乃raw，懒得看，转换还得半天
<unhappy_imtxc> 名字 724 那张
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 但是树的周围一圈发白那是啥
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 724你丫照斜了，手没准儿就把9宫格打开
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog: 刚上去拍的，我应该歇歇再拍，还没缓过气，抖得厉害
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 我穷呀, 我现在还在用老柯达的傻瓜相机呀
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 还使胶卷的难道？ lol
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 737 那个花没有过曝？我怎么看红成一团了
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 数码的... 早期的数码
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: ……
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我出的 raw 后期应该能调一下曝光
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 747 那张白塔都看不见了
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 就说724吧... 别的, 懒得打开了
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 额，好
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 724 的屋顶怎么那样呢
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我发现没蓝天好难拍啊
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 蓝天...在北京, 等蓝天好难呀
<iMadper_lunatic> d7000, 真有钱...
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 724, 屋顶过暴了吗? cc unhappy_imtxc
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 没细看
<unhappy_imtxc> test
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 是那个一道一道的亮光是啥
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 哪里有亮光??
<unhappy_imtxc> 我截图paste一下
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 好
<unhappy_imtxc> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/858614 iMadper_lunatic
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我也截图一下
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<unhappy_imtxc> 难道是我的软件的问题？
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我擦, 你竟然用ubuntu的paste.. 慢死.. 正在龟速打开中
<unhappy_imtxc> http://imagebin.org 我打不开啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: lol~
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 这是哪张? 这不是724!
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 这是另外一张，那个效果比724明显
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 这个不是过暴, 这是摩尔
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 724 最大的那个屋顶也这样，这是什么原因产生的呢
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我看看724去
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 你装了啥镜片不？
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我告诉你什么问题?
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 你的图像处理软件出问题了...
<unhappy_imtxc> gfrog: 就一个 uv
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 额。。 你截图我看看
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 好
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 八成儿就是uv
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 八成儿就是uv的事儿
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 这个不叫过曝...
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 恩，这张不是过曝，这张我就是想问问产生这个现象的原因
<unhappy_imtxc> 买到假的uv
<unhappy_imtxc> 买到假的uv了？
<wxx> 大家好啊
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/858635
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 放大到最大了, 看不到摩尔
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 1. 你的uv镜问题, 2. 你的软件问题.
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 刚摩尔那么明显的, 是哪个? 我下载看看
<unhappy_imtxc> 我的 prd1 滤镜啊
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 没有上传，稍等
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 你不说出真正原因, 真的是太善良了...
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 啥？
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 其实真正原因是, 镜片还没有打磨好就做成镜头了  哈哈哈
<gfrog> unhappy_imtxc: 724用1/1250快门？ 真奇怪。
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: lol，
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 他明明可以开大光圈, 然后降低iso的
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 反了
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 拍风景光圈越小越好
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: iso反而无所谓
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 等下, 他的快门不是1250
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 我这里看, 全是噪点
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我为了高快门有时候专门开了大的 iso
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 那就是我那软件出问题了……
<superman> libreoffice好慢啊！！！！！
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 有的 iso 都开到 1200 了
<superman> 那位大神拯救
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 100%的时候噪点无所谓。
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 你这截图是哪里的
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 724呀
<iMadper_lunatic> 我擦! 错了!
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper_lunatic> 674!!!
<iMadper_lunatic> gf
<iMadper_lunatic> gfrog: 啥都没说当我
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 当我什么都没说
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 那就说明我的软件没问题，不过不知道怎么看uv是不是真的
<unhappy_imtxc> 肯高pro1d 还是我选的比较贵一点点的，我都没敢买 30 的那个
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 不要去拍摄条纹状的东西就没事了! 相信我, 绝对的真理
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: ....
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 耳塞的那个接头叫啥名字
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 我想吧我的耳塞弄成短线
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 问 gfrog , 上次他查了学名
<wxx> ToaNii: 你好 test
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 我就知道 3.5mm 插头  或者我直接搜牌子
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 比如啥
<gfrog> iMadper_lunatic: 忘了
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: 便宜的,  涌冲, 贵的, 扭曲克
<wxx> j #archlinux-cn
<happyaron> felixonmars: 额
<happyaron> felixonmars: 这是kde kimpanel先启动，然后qimpanel后启动吧
<happyaron> felixonmars: 此时右键点击qimpanel的托盘图标，会不会挂掉？
<unhappy_imtxc> iMadper_lunatic: 唉，不确定明天能不能上班了
<unhappy_imtxc> 今天走了一天脚算是残疾了
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 残疾人你咋这么不开心
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 啥事啊至于这样
<iMadper_lunatic> unhappy_imtxc: ... ... ... ...
<happyaron> iMadper_lunatic: lunatic是啥
<felixonmars> happyaron: 会, 还是挂掉
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我说挂掉就正常了……
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 我都忘了为啥了
<happyaron> unhappy_imtxc: 那改回来呗。。。
<unhappy_imtxc> happyaron: 对，因为dogoupinyin的黑框 lol
<imtxc> sogou
<felixonmars> 但是毕竟是第一次看到长得正确的候选框了
<felixonmars> 有点小激动
<felixonmars> 虽然出现的方式比较...另类
<happyaron> imtxc: 因为你的窗口管理器不支持混成吧
<happyaron> felixonmars: ^^
<happyaron> 不支持混成就会有黑框。
<felixonmars> 我一般在玩游戏的时候关掉混成.......
<imtxc> felixonmars: ...
<happyaron> 打开混成应该就没事
<happyaron> imtxc: 说说你用的啥wm
<happyaron> *box awesome 一类的？
<imtxc> happyaron: awesome 3.4
<felixonmars> 打开混成, 但是没开kimpanel的时候, 依然没有qimpanel出现是为什么呢...
<happyaron> imtxc: 这种短期内无视掉了，搞不定。
<felixonmars> 我试了这样一些组合, 发一下结果:
<imtxc> 能不依赖 qimpanel 就好了
<imtxc> happyaron: 好吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 弄个带混成的会死么……
<happyaron> imtxc: 那个提示，可以在选项里关掉。
<felixonmars> 1. 启用 classic ui, 启动 fcitx + fcitx-qimpanel. 无论两者顺序如何, 出来的都是 classic ui, 能正常输入
<happyaron> imtxc: 关闭智能提示。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 正常输入是搜狗么？
<felixonmars> 是
<happyaron> ok
<felixonmars> 2. 启用 kimpanel, 启动 fcitx + fcitx-qimpanel. 如果 kimpanel 后启动, 无法正常输入, 也没有 qimpanel 候选框出现; 如果 kimpanel 先启动, 则两个候选框都出现, 实际候选字在 kimpanel 里, 能正常输入
<felixonmars> 3. classic ui 和 kimpanel 都不启用. 没有候选框, 能正常输入.
<happyaron> felixonmars: 第三个，qimpanel也不开是么
<felixonmars> qimpanel 开了
<felixonmars> 如果不开, 会出现那个"温馨"的提示
<happyaron> felixonmars: 开了之后没候选框是咋回事呢
<felixonmars> 就是说, qimpanel 启动了, 但是没显示候选框
<felixonmars> 但是输入是正常的...
<happyaron> 饿
<happyaron> 额
<felixonmars> 如果右键 crash 掉 qimpanel, 关闭/打开输入法后, 就会回到那个"温馨"提示
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> crash掉不切换，就没有温馨提示对吧
<felixonmars> 对
<felixonmars> 所以我没有任何办法用 qimpanel 的候选框...
<happyaron> 好吧……
<felixonmars> 仅仅在和 kimpanel 一起出现的时候, 那个候选框会出现, 但是也没起作用...
<felixonmars> 所以对我来说效果最好的方式是关掉 kimpanel, 启用 classic ui...
<felixonmars> 这样我能用 classic ui 正常用搜狗 ^_^
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 等qimpanel不挂了呢。。。
<felixonmars> (我可以留在这个版本)
<felixonmars> #大雾
<happyaron> lol
<felixonmars> 在 KDE 托盘设置里把那个点了会 crash 的图标隐藏掉
<felixonmars> \(^o^)/完美了
<happyaron> 好吧。。。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 但是不能切换对么
<happyaron> 一切换输入法，就要重新“验证”了。。。
<felixonmars> 可以切换
<felixonmars> 只要保证不去把qimpanel点挂
<happyaron> felixonmars: crash掉qimpanel以后呢
<felixonmars> 就能随便切换
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 好吧有意思。。。
<happyaron> 不过qimpanel稳定性啥的，肯定越来越好。
<felixonmars> 之前有同学研究是, 搜狗用某个特别的 dbus 接口检查 qimpanel
<happyaron> 对。
<happyaron> 这不用研究啦，来问我。lol
<happyaron> 但没必要去模仿，否则云标啥的，会显示不正常。
<felixonmars> 然后 fcitx 发送候选字也是 dbus, 只是接受候选字的前端有好几个
<happyaron> 和小企鹅的不一样。
<happyaron> 云标会显示成乱码。
<felixonmars> 所以, qimpanel 在运行, 但没正常接受候选字的时候
<happyaron> 嗯。
<felixonmars> 就能用别的前端了.....
<felixonmars> (比如我现在的情况)
<happyaron> 云标以后会变成动态绘制，其他前端估计都会挂完了。
<felixonmars> Q.Q.........
<felixonmars> 现在偶尔会看到那个乱码
<felixonmars> 不过已经猫眼自动过滤了..........
<happyaron> 嗯，那个就是云标
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<felixonmars> g蛙是不是要翻译为 基蛙, 然后进一步 >> Java?
<happyaron> felixonmars: 反正不鼓励模仿，绑定这块的做法，还远远没定下来，:)
<happyaron> 而且搜狗的意愿是非常希望产品完整。
<felixonmars> 嗯 -.-
<happyaron> 不希望大家拆开用。
<Lukas1321> 这里有说中文的老外吗
<Lukas1321> （除了我）
<gshmu> maybe
<October21> 我好奇为什么你要称呼自己为老外
<Lukas1321> 因为我是立陶宛人
<October21> 我们一般称之为国际有人啊
<Lukas1321> 给我的IP看一下
<October21> s/有/友
<Lukas1321> 对了 好像QQ Linux版没有了
<October21> 我还没见过用中文在这里交流的国际友人
<Lukas1321> 呵呵
<Lukas1321> 大家知道从哪里可以下载Linux的QQ吗
<October21> Lukas1321: 要使用qq的话，只能用webqq了
<endle> wine qq 也可以
<October21> webqq的话有两种方式
<Lukas1321> endle, 真的？？
<endle> Lukas1321, 有小缺陷，但基本使用可以
<Lukas1321> endle, 应该没问题吧
<endle> 我一直在用
<Lukas1321> 没想到这样可以
<Lukas1321> 你知道怎么翻墙吗  我九月来中国读书
<Lukas1321> 还是这个是非法的？
<Lukas1321> endle?
<NoIE> Lukas1321: 是非法的，不过大家一直在翻。
<Lukas1321> 那警察怎么办？
<Lukas1321> NoIE
<endle> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=29398
<alvin_rxg> Title: WineHQ - QQ International 2.x (@ winehq.org)
<endle> 这个词条是我维护的，你可以参考一下
<NoIE> Lukas1321: 暂时没有听说哪个外国友人因为翻墙被抓的，不过建议您今年还是不要翻墙了，因为那个什么什么25周年。
<Lukas1321> 喔 明白
<gfrog> Lukas1321: 墙是在现实中不存在的，也没有针对墙的法律，但是大家都不能讨论墙。 lol
<October21> 这麽好的解释
<gfrog> happyaron: 有人吐槽贵sogou输入法不带双拼了
<happyaron> gfrog: 产品说了，暂时不支持。
<happyaron> gfrog: 一点点完善吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 请准备迎接一波波吐槽，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 这完全没问题 :)
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<superman> wine下面安装微软office效果咋样？
<superman> 快不快？
<October21> 那要看你电脑的硬件怎么样了
<gfrog> superman: 前几年做过这事儿，各种莫名其妙的问题，最严重的会突然crash
<gfrog> superman: 做好没分钟save一次的准备吧
<superman> gfrog, ：Mono does not appear to be installed.
<superman> 安装dotnet20就蹦出来这个了
<superman> 正在下载dotnetfx。exe
<superman> 大家用libreoffice感觉咋样啊？
<October21> superman: 你不是老用户吗？
<superman> 我的电脑八年了。。。。我用linux完全新手啊。。。。两周？？
<superman> October21, ：。。。。
<October21> 我还以为你用linux八年了
<October21> superman: wps怎么样？可以使用linux版了
<October21> 这个可能是目前最好的解决方案了
<October21> -->对于普通用户
<superman> October21, ：昨天装的wps，不行啊，64位系统
<superman> 感觉很怪异，装上了不能用，还导致其他软件不能用了
<October21> 怎么不行？你可以去看看wiki
<superman> 恩
<superman> 试试
<October21> wiki上有说明64位用户怎么处理的，它们也有论坛的
<October21> 你都可以去看看
<October21> 偶要学习了……
<tcstory> linux下有啥比较好的java 的debugger吗
<tcstory> 因为我现在还用不到ide，所以不是很想用ide 的debugger
<vetwangcn> 还有这么人不睡啊
<redi0> hello
<Lukas1321> vetwangcn, 我这儿18:30
<vetwangcn_> 啊 我很晚了
<vetwangcn_> Lukas1321,我这里快到00:00了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-13
<hoxily> 早
<ZCCCCCC> 卧槽
<ZCCCCCC> 昵称又换了
<ZCCCCCC> 坑爹啊
<hoxily> hoxbot111: quit()
<jusss> hoxily: 今天挤地铁差点把笔记本和手机挤坏了，擦擦擦
<hoxily> 包包背前面啊
<hoxily> jusss: 背后面容易受到挤压
<ZCCCCCC> 卧槽
<ZCCCCCC> jusss 帝都地铁比上海还坑
<ZCCCCCC> 摩擦摩擦 
<jusss> hoxily: 举起来了，在进去时被旁边的栏杆卡了下，在那挤了下，差点挤坏了
<jusss> 擦擦擦我
<gfxmode> ASUS的笔记本太薄，我屏幕被挤坏过
<gfxmode> 小心电脑屏幕
<jusss> 我的也是asus，厚沉重，没被挤坏
<ZCCCCCC> juss 我的mac还好
<ZCCCCCC> 不用担心被挤坏
<ZCCCCCC> 摔了一下，角都撞卷起来了，依然没坏
<jusss> 不过手机和笔记本屏幕上都多了一条横印，擦擦擦
<ZCCCCCC> 什么横印
<jusss> gfxmode: 一般公司试用期需要自己带电脑吗
<ZCCCCCC> 你带电脑要做什么
<ZCCCCCC> 你什么公司啊
<jiero> jusss:  说明公司资源不足。或者不特别保密。
<jiero> ZCCCCCC: 有的公司没啥秘密的。
<ZCCCCCC> －－
<gfxmode> jusss: 我们这边试用期不需要自己带电脑
<jusss> gfxmode: 哦
<hoxily> QQ钻皇，QQ世界最尊贵身份——QQ钻皇，共享超过270项特权，更有9大专属特权，让您畅享互联世界。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 在？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1043627683/TB2WvSEXVXXXXbpXXXXXXXXXXXX-1043627683.jpg
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 怎么了？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 不对啊，这个箱子，你看看 20 吋的大小
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 差不多啊。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 长 35cm 高 55cm
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 瞎扯
<BuMangHuo> jiero: https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&q=sqrt(35^2+55^2)cm=?in&oq=sqrt(35^2+55^2)cm=?in&gs_l=serp.3..19.350187.350697.0.351496.2.2.0.0.0.0.397.397.3-1.1.0.msedr...0...1c.1.64.serp..1.1.397.vA9kOXNR618
<BuMangHuo> jiero: sqrt(35^2+55^2)cm=?in => 25.666 啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 能告诉我有没有比 GNOME的 calc 更好用的计算器软件？
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 不论是 windows android kde 默认都太扯
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我的箱子今天早上量了一下， 长 35cm, 高 50cm， 算出来刚好 24寸啊
<hoxily> http://jifen.qq.com/mall/mall.shtml?id=2050
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ QQ积分
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 那就是对方错了。垃圾
<hoxily> jusss: 这个好厉害
<hoxily> jusss: 不需要 燃气，纯靠电弧点燃
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 你买啥，什么要求？
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我当时就随意买了个。139元。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我想买个比我的这个大一点儿的箱子
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 不知道尺寸到底多少
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我好奇，是不是内部尺寸22？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43664
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 分析进攻性的大炮
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 按对角线算，我的那个刚好是 24 啊
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 所以我现在不清楚到底买 24 还是 多少的了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那就买更大的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 可是淘宝卖家的尺寸规格里面，我的那个大小是 20吋
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1043627683/TB2WvSEXVXXXXbpXXXXXXXXXXXX-1043627683.jpg 你看看这个
<jusss> hoxily: 我在纠结lisp in bash
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 额，你按照他的尺寸来要不？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我的意思是，箱子的尺寸到底是怎么算的
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 中国的标准一向混乱哈。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你找通用尺寸算法？这个像专用的
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 反正错了，也没惩罚
<onlylove> jiero: 滚
<jiero> onlylove:  滚
<onlylove> jiero: 鞋子还美国一个，法国一个，中国一个呢，我买了双鞋，上面5个尺码
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 可是有的箱子它卖的时候只有寸，没有 cm 的规格哇
<onlylove> jiero: 动不动就中国标准混乱，你咋不说美国混乱
<jiero> onlylove 和美国有啥关系！！
<onlylove> jiero: 那中国的标准混乱在哪里？
<jiero> onlylove 同样 20寸 差异超级大。。。
<hoxily> http://gd1.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/2406665954/TB2H69iXVXXXXb2XpXXXXXXXXXX_!!2406665954.jpg
<freeflying> BuMangHuo, ubuntu下用啥抓cd音轨
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 你还有cd。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你不执行标准，叫中国的标准一向混乱，呵呵
<onlylove> freeflying: gnome下面有个叫cd榨汁机的东西？
<jiero> onlylove: 不强制要求的标准算啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 推荐标准
<freeflying> onlylove, 叫啥名字
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得中文名就叫CD榨汁机
<jiero> onlylove: 22寸和24寸和20寸没差别算啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 偷工减料
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 标准是死的
<onlylove> jiero: 不按标准做不叫标准混乱
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我都没有 cd
<jiero> onlylove: 叫什么？市场虚标？
<onlylove> jiero: 没事别犯傻，大家都知道哪个方向是北，我非要说那是西北
<BuMangHuo> ji
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 其实我在 linux 一直没有找到一个好用的计算器啊
<onlylove> jiero: 市场上的虚标还少？看看电脑电源就知道了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 20寸：长50cm* 宽34cm* 高19cm?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对啊，我量了下我的箱子就是这样大
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这个问题在于，他没说从里面还是从外面
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还没算轮子
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 算了
<jiero> onlylove: 有标准木 - 查查
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 他算轮子 55cm 高
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我量的不算轮子 50cm
<BuMangHuo> 。。。 话说讨论轮子会不会被监控
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=5JvseCAyx9R3k7k7WooMsngjVFSGpOkNNQTV1FmoZmJXBwAbWKY6ayOv0xYbTLCF0OE7iLWRcJZngKMk7_AA9BYOc0-XyvyewaWGUEnwzWi
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 旅行箱的尺寸、使用及挑选详细介绍_百度文库 
<freeflying> BuMangHuo, 写一个
<freeflying> BuMangHuo, 给ubuntu phone写个，马克会送个手机给你
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 轮子是什么？
<gfxmode> 买万向轮的旅行箱方便一点，我之前的不是万向轮
<gfxmode> freeflying: 我现在一般用Python当计算器用
<iIlL10Oo> 运行 irb
<jiero> freeflying:  rhythmbox  
<onlylove> freeflying: http://blog.renren.com/share/285214429/8335988331
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux下的CD抓轨及编码 – 【人人分享-人人网】
<ZCCCCCC> http://weibo.com/11931406/home?topnav=1&wvr=6
<^k^> ZCCCCCC: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<gfxmode> 只是有些时候，Python会把0.2 + 0.1 = 0.30000000000000004
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 买了要勤退 - 不好用就要退，所以早买，早拼单，一下买多个。然后当面验货退货。
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我现在发现万向轮一点都不方便
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: ？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 至少我觉得现在的带万向轮的箱子应该加一个刹车装置
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 比如我带着箱子坐公交车，箱子放车上空的地方，只要车一晃动，它就乱跑
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 这一点太不合理了吧
<jusss`> 想把lisp的代码和数据互换的方法在bash里用用,
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 应该箱子附带一个绑定装置，绑在身上直接正常走路就好了
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 侧放或平放吧。加刹车片的箱子，感觉太高大上了
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 虽然是这样 - 但是你竟然能找到空位- 我都是坐在箱子上！
<iIlL10Oo> > 0.1 + 0.2
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 0.30000000000000004
<jiero> > 0.3+ 0.9
<^k^> jiero: 1.2
<onlylove_> 我觉得我需要买双拖鞋放工位了
<jiero> > 0.3 + 0.9
<jiero> 额。为啥难道是 iIlL10Oo的bot
<^k^> jiero: 1.2
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 有时候会有一串0
<onlylove_> >90000000+0.00000001
<onlylove_> > 90000000+0.00000001
<^k^> onlylove_: 90000000.00000001
<jiero> onlylove: 买，反正拖鞋经常￥7~8一双包邮，最便宜的鞋子。。。
<onlylove> > 90000000000000000000000+0.000000000000000000000000000001
<^k^> onlylove: 9.0e+22
<onlylove> 果然还是会忽略
<onlylove> > 90000000000000000000000+0.1
<^k^> onlylove: 9.0e+22
<gfrog> BuMangHuo: 带着有刹车的箱子竟然坐公交？ 人家设计的时候根本没考虑这种状况吧
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 精度不够啊
<onlylove> > 90000000000000000000000+1
<^k^> onlylove: 90000000000000000000001
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 现实中，这种情况会有吗？
<onlylove> 脚闷的难受，到底是鞋子的问题还是啥问题……难道到了穿凉鞋的时候了？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 鞋子的问题. 
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 买双轻量跑鞋就行了. 
<gfxmode> onlylove: 这种是二进制表示浮点数的精度问题，C语言输出也是这样的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我第一次穿的时候, 走路感觉鞋里的风嗖嗖的
<jackness> onlylove: 你要买鞋子啊？
<jusss>  > 1469735486796301478^23
<^k^> jusss: 1469735486796301489 => https://eval.in/312576
<hoxily> hoxbot1: 1469735486796301478**23
<hoxbot1> 7022652002558771211480675337798057908616254256090581432758489972881393472751199548947811695630882481676505602750005546564007837075891858205119148312550201066238104930894328193517984308560777862603805989162599076328906241961031291733059535454978195445780293544306521556327429995824779241896208349342117028941902132767260700380142322958870860855895869441587552639801742289796733882986362475762948570499912872415201329152
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 我知道大多数程序都有这个问题，所以看下K有没有
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 其实也不一定刹车啊，随便有个锁定装置就好啊
<BuMangHuo> 只要别让乱跑就好了
<gfxmode> 以后不买公路车了，买个带万向轮的箱子上路
<hoxily> hoxbot1: decimal.Decimal('90000000000000000000000')+decimal.Decimal('0.000000000000000000000000000001')
<hoxbot1> 90000000000000000000000.00000
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 倒着放
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 好像是个思路，躺着放的话太占地方
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4k|brb: brb 壕早啊
<hoxily> hoxbot1: decimal.setcontext(decimal.Context(40)) or (decimal.Decimal('90000000000000000000000')+decimal.Decimal('0.000000000000000000000000000001'))
<hoxbot1> 90000000000000000000000.00000000000000000
<hoxily> hoxbot1: decimal.setcontext(decimal.Context(80)) or (decimal.Decimal('90000000000000000000000')+decimal.Decimal('0.000000000000000000000000000001'))
<hoxbot1> 90000000000000000000000.000000000000000000000000000001
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 别想了，如果轮上没锁定，还是抓着吧
<onlylove__> windows真TM的事情多，昨天又杀毒浪费一晚上，结果毛没捉出来，我的NFS17躺着中枪
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 国航世界卡今年没羊毛了
<roylez> freeflying: 壕又去哪玩去了？
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 事情是这样的，我周五回家的时候，YY提示6点左右异地手机登陆，我没有手机YY，而且那个时间我是在等地铁，没可能上，所以我改密码了，然后昨晚上我又被别人踢下来了
<freeflying> roylez, 苦逼上班啊
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 然后我怀疑自己中奖了，然后……折腾到3点
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 我严重怀疑欢聚的安全性
<palomino|working> 欢聚是什么?_?
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 欢聚时代，和YY的关系就像腾讯和QQ的关系
<palomino|working> 哦...
<palomino|working> 没用过..
<onlylove__> 我觉得是时候扔掉PC捡起游戏机了
<palomino|working> 像我一样单独弄个游戏pc
<onlylove__> 一个连用户账号安全都不能保证的公司，要他何用
<^k^> palomino|working: define:欢聚 not defined.
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 不，我要PS1234
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 还有XBOX全系列，WII全系列
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 至于steam么，听说那东西BUG不少
<jiero> 谁知道 蓝牙3.0外置键盘和 4.0外置键盘是否对主机能耗有不同影响？
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马知道吗？
<jiero> palomino|working:  蓝牙3.0设备消耗主机更多吗？
<onlylove__> jiero: 鱼唇，破马都不用键盘的
<palomino|working> steam啊,天天用 onlylove__ 
<palomino|working> 4.0更省电吧 jiero 
<palomino|working> 不过3.0也没感觉有多少消耗
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 我听说那东西很多热键是写死的，然后游戏里面各种热键不能用
<palomino|working> 哦,从来不用它的热键...
<palomino|working> 只是拿它购买下载安装启动游戏罢了...
<freeflying> tf卡现在快跟一次性的差不多了
<jackness> tf卡是什么东西
<palomino|working> 就是microsd
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 壕
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 单独游戏 pc
<BuMangHuo> 在pad上玩了几天梦幻西游，玩不动了
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 这算啥，土豪马还有高清专用，办公专用…………………………一堆
<palomino|working> 其余高清/办公什么的的合并成1台了...
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 壕
<palomino|working> 还缺一台nas
<freeflying> palomino|working, 还有台专门录制和小蜜爱爱的
<palomino|working> 没有小蜜啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 你的那照片打印机型号是啥
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: cp910
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 日元和欧元现在真够低的
<jackness> 现在是互联网金融时代
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 胖子好像也满低
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 弄得我都想屯些胖子了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 胖子是啥
<palomino|working> pounds
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: pounds
<kandu> onlylove__: 啥热键写死了？
<onlylove__> kandu: 昨天在论坛看帖子看到的，不知道是啥
<sennn> 今天买了个小米手环......
<onlylove__> 快递咋还不来
<sennn> 感觉不值......
<jusss> onlylove__: 你买啥了
<onlylove__> jusss: 买了件衬衣
<O0XX> onlylove__: 买了个表
<onlylove__> O0XX: 你有钱，我不能和你比
<sennn> 谁买apple watch 谁二
<sennn> 有钱任性,没钱认命
<jusss> palomino|working: 不是pants吗？
<O0XX> onlylove__: 有钱的人是 -> MSErgo4k BuMangHuo happyaron 
<onlylove__> O0XX: 那你发买了个表几个意思
<onlylove__> O0XX: 我可以理解为骂人么
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> onlylove__: 你猜
<sennn> biao 表
<jusss> onlylove__: 震我下电话，我不接，找个理由出去
<onlylove> jusss: 1691那个？
<jusss> onlylove: 对
<jusss> onlylove: thanks
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 收集到一枚日本邮票, 自动售票机打印出来的那种
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你去日本了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没有啊, 别人给我寄的东西
<nyfair> 麻蛋，outlook发送25M附件要先上传到onedrive，巨硬这是跟g婊学的脑残了吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 竟然还用邮票，不是ems么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是啊, 一个900yan的邮票
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 拿邮件传base64 code效率差啊
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 差啥，也就多1/4，又没差一个数量级
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 差了25%，还不够多？
<nyfair> 25%算啥
<nyfair> 1g的文件也就多个250Mb，20s就下完了，比折腾网盘快多了
<nyfair> 据说玻璃渣为了支持乌克兰的民主运动，把克里米亚人的大菠萝和山口山账号封了？
<jusss> bash这间接执行好像又让我回到了当时学c的指针时的迷茫
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 软件中心报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469477 请大侠帮忙解答下,运行软件中心就会报这种错误,python已经更新了还是不行 dejya@dejya:/usr/bin$ software-center Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 36, in <module> from softwarecenter.utils import ( File "/usr/sha
<^k^>  ─> re/software-center/softwarecenter/utils.py", line 19, in <module> import dbus File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ …
<jusss> nyfair: 乌克兰妹子好
<jusss> 能推掉几个就爽了
<jusss> 倒
<palomino|working> ....带宽壕 nyfair 
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  11:34
<jusss> l1="echo hello"; l2="$l1"; l3="echo $l1";  $l1; $l2; $($l3);
<jackness> 还是中国妹子漂亮
<jackness> 我喜欢中国妹子
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 帮内推个项目助理? 萌妹子, 简历里有照片.
<kevinying> 水缸和牙签
<freeflying> nyfair, 你的巨硬也成互联网公司了
<sennn> Kio vi estas?
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 对啊  发我简历就成
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 应届生
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 口以?
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 所以是实习？
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 不是鹅厂么？
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 我司估计不招
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 是鹅
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 六月份就毕业了, 还实习??
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 研究生？ 校招我还真不知道  得问问
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 本科生, 问吧.
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 哦 于是又是错过校招的呗。。。
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 昂. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 又是考研失败的呗
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 不是. 
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 这个妹子脑子正常. 
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 相比于去年那个来说
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: if_else: 兄.
<cherrot> MSErgo4k,lol
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: if_else: 贵粗粮招聘不?
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 你也知道
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 当然知道, 不然为啥扔过去
<cherrot> MSErgo4k,  我估计悬
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 昂. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, =。= =。= 
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: lol~ 
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: BuMangHuo: 改天一起出来吃饭啊
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 哦草, 你跳槽成功了那顿饭还没请我和 BuMangHuo 呢!
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 鹅厂都是走流程  校招补招我也问不到什么  只能靠已经入职的师兄们来确认组里是否还有hc
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 4月份实习生招聘 9月份校招
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 随便帮我问问你熟悉的组吧?
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 那现在岂不是有实习生招聘?
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 有的啊
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 好.
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 那就帮推实习生吧.
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 其实他可以参加实习招聘   曾经有室友就是这么进去的
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 昂. 
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 好. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 然后我再问问前同事们有木有招的
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 好. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 项目助理？ 类似于产品经理和项目经理？
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 那我转给你.
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 昂, 产品助理
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 刚说错了
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 类似于打杂的产品经理
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 嗯  你让他尝试一下实习生招聘
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 就是, 产品经理的最低级别
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 好. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 实习生内推只考虑技术岗  所以木有内推
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 哦. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 只考虑北京吗
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 对
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 好的 我帮你问问
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 给我介绍漂亮妹纸我就请吃饭 lol
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 本来你要是现在帮忙推, 就有照片来确认一下是不是萌妹子了, 不过貌似不需要发给你了
<BuMangHuo> //
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 发啊发啊
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, =。=  发给我确实意义不大  估计问不到
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 昂. 
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 那也要发啊魂淡！
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 呵呵哒
<tryit> MSErgo4k, 妹子缘真好～
<jackness> 额。。。我还没有妹子呢
<jackness> 帮我也找个吧
<MSErgo4k> tryit: 昂. 
<farseerfc> 求問有人在HP Gen9的服務器上裝過Ubuntu 14.04麼，Smart Storage的驅動怎麼解決的？
<jackness> 这个好像没有遇到过 智能存储的驱动？不太明白
<farseerfc> 是一個raid控制器的驅動
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43675
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 4.0发布
<onlylove> 内核4.0时代
<onlylove> 我还在想2.6那不久之前的事情……
<cherrot> 我们老得太快了
<farseerfc> 只是2.6.60而已啦
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 说得好
<jackness> raid不懂
<jackness> 内核4.0了吗
<onlylove> cherrot: 我想着我有个事情要问你来着，就是想不起是啥了
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 开发？招。。。
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 产品
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 乃，工作几年了。产品经理招的
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 发个简历，我帮你内推一下看看
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 不是我, 是个萌妹子. 
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 应届生, 要不?
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 应届生。。。哪年毕业什么的？我不确定，校园招聘是否已经招满了
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 今年毕业, 六月份. 
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 帮问问啦~ 
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 囧rz 今年毕业，现在才想起找工作。。。太凶残了。我给问问
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 好. 
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: thx!
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 是啊 为啥现在才找
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 中大的？
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 我怎么知道...
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 不是 ,北京的
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 你才是妹子壕啊
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 我老妈的干闺女
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 我就见过两面
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 正面和背面？
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 赞赞哒
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 你老妈缺我这样的干女婿不 ;)
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: ... 人家有男朋友啊
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 又没结婚生娃
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: ... ...
<jackness> 工作不容易的
<cherrot> MSErgo4k, 她男朋友不介意的
<jackness> 额。。。
<tryit> cherrot, +1
<onlylove> cherrot: 她应该不介意多一个男朋友，这样貌似好一点？
<cherrot> onlylove, 男py 
<onlylove> 一把5块钱的办公剪刀，到了超市，为毛变12块了！
<onlylove> 我TM想买个剪刀都有人要翻番赚钱
<jackness> https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nyfair/freeweb · GitHub
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 表號 : 一富翁不通文墨﹐有借馬者柬雲﹕"偶欲他出﹐告假駿足一乘。"翁大怒曰﹕"我便是一雙足﹐如何借得﹖"傍友代解曰﹕"所謂駿足者﹐馬之稱號也。"翁乃大笑曰﹕"不信念生也有表號。" 
<BuMangHuo> ，，，，
 * BuMangHuo 去跟淘宝js恶斗
<BuMangHuo> 天猫小二现在完全是给卖家服务的么
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k: 萌妹子推荐给我, 我招实习生
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 产品经理
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k: 嗯 我招
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 你发jd来
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k: 职位, 产品经理, 要求, 萌妹子, 工资, 面议
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 没申请链接?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k: 咩
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 今天上班这么早啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<BuMangHuo> 额，后面这个语气词是做啥的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 剑网3好玩不
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 你不靠谱, 我还是等等 if_e1se 兄的结果吧
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k: 求萌妹子
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 你不要白老板了?
<jackness> 萌妹子好吃香
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<MSErgo4k> QiongMangHuo: 始乱终弃?
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 我。说了也不算，之前给我一个同学推荐过。HR 那边说，产品经理校招已经招满了。。。
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k: 一会儿看看 HR 怎么说吧。
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 昂, 明白, 满了就算了~
<MSErgo4k> if_e1se: 好, 多谢!
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<QiongMangHuo> if_e1se: 窝也想去有萌妹子的小米
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我不太喜欢去萌妹子多的地方啊，眼看着一个个的都跟人走了，疼在心上啊
<BuMangHuo> 还是看不见的不心烦
<jackness> 你们太好色了吧 天天想着妹子 现在好妹子很难找
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕要单干了？ 壕好旅游去了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没钱单干 没钱旅游啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你要是09年问我我极力推荐，现在问，哦，你可能的话，别玩
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 已经进入圈钱模式，国产游戏的寿命，你知道的
<jackness> onlylove:现在网页游戏比较快
<jackness> onlylove: 但是很烧钱的
<onlylove> jackness: 傻
<onlylove> jackness: 烧钱的游戏哪个好玩？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> jackness: 你看魔兽十年
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那我再找一个
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 无聊很
<jackness> onlylove: 那你玩什么游戏？
<onlylove> jackness: 我仍然认为魔兽好玩
<onlylove> jackness: 剑网三
<jackness> onlylove: 魔兽世界我玩过了 魔兽争霸我玩过了 都不错 不太烧钱
<onlylove> jackness: 别问我为啥，陪亲友玩而已
<onlylove> jackness: 亲友不在，立刻A
<jackness> onlylove: 我还玩过剑侠情缘网络版
<jackness> onlylove: 剑网太大了吧 下载要很久 还要更新
<onlylove> jackness: 魔兽争霸要钱？除了CD钱貌似不要了吧，别没事和我搭话，我现在很忙
<onlylove> jackness: 你TM有完没完，过来给我修BUG！
<onlylove> jackness: 不修滚！
<jackness> onlylove: 我推荐网页游戏的微端 速度快 点了就能玩
<onlylove> jackness: 你TM的是不是傻？
<onlylove> jackness: 就那些垃圾页游，能玩？
<onlylove> jackness: 还有，赶紧给我修BUG，既然你不肯走
<jackness> onlylove: 能不能不要骂我 我最怕人骂我打我了
<jackness> onlylove: 什么bug 我水平不够
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 不在乎几个妹子吧，千人斩的称号不是浪得虚名的
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 洒洒水啦
<tryit> BuMangHuo, :)
<jackness> 妹子都被你们抢光了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新手求助E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken pack http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469479 Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Inco
<^k^>  ─> ming. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: bu …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:39
 * HowIsItGoing 想去帝都玩耍，看花花
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 来嘛 来嘛
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 周六去凤凰岭
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 想去禅房
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不过花可能都落了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那是啥?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 妙峰山边上一条叉路，花儿比妙好看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 重新安装win7,如何恢复双系统菜单? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469482 Dell笔记本电脑,原装windows 7系统,后来加装UBT14.04后成双系统,使用正常. 现在win7系统有问题,准备使用dell原有的一键恢复系统,重新安装win7系统, 担心这样的结果会改写MBR,使原有的双系统菜单消
<BuMangHuo> 一到周末就天气不好
<if_e1se> MSErgo4k`: HR 说除非 **特别优秀** 才行。。。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 所以应该周末逃出北京
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 去河北去山西去山东去河南
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 过阵子去内蒙
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这么多地方啊
<BuMangHuo> 想去趟山西来着
<MSErgo4k`> if_e1se: 昂... ...
<MSErgo4k`> if_e1se: 一下子好难拿捏...
<hoxily> hoxbot1: quit()
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 你的车子发货木有
<MSErgo4k`> BuMangHuo: 没呢. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 等下一代小盒子出来就连电视一起买!
<BuMangHuo> 小交效率慢啊
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 买显示器吧, 多用途. 
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 带sound bar的显示器. 
<BuMangHuo> 小米显示器？
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 以后连电脑也行. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 很贵吧?
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 同尺寸比电视贵.
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 不过, 省了以后买显示器的钱啊
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 显示器也是提高程序员生活质量的东西啊
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 有道理啊
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: binli那个就很好, 两千多. 自己配个soundbar
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: dell的都可以装speaker 确实不错
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 不是都可以, 但是高端的都可以. 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 大同，去年我2天来回，看恒山和云岗石窟
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 很爽
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 话说我连我们家附近的石窟还没去过来着
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 哪个？
<BuMangHuo> 甘肃有俩来着
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 敦煌、麦积山
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 卧槽，啥时候一起去吧
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 敦煌比较远，但是天水的麦积山比较近
<BuMangHuo> 可惜交通这些乱七八糟的原因，很少外地人去甘肃旅游
 * BuMangHuo 看到 linux 4.0 就想哼喜羊羊啊
<BuMangHuo> http://cn.nytstyle.com/travel/20150410/t10srilanka/
<BuMangHuo> 这个地方赞
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 斯里兰卡群山间的隐秘茶乡 - 纽约时报 国际生活
<palomino|working> <MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 显示器也是提高程序员生活质量的东西啊 <-- 说得太好了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: MSErgo4k` palomino|working ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 哦，你不用买了
<palomino|working> 我也得买..
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 你说的是显示器厂家对吧
<BuMangHuo> 现在股市这么好，收购吧
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 能有钱买厂早退休了..
<MSErgo4k`> palomino|working: 另外两个就是人体工学座椅和人体工学键盘
<palomino|working> 说得太好了
<palomino|working> 但是人体工程学无线机械键盘可供选择的种类很少啊..
<BuMangHuo> 人体工学 还机械键盘 还无线， 这要求多啊
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 目前大多数还是3选1吧
<palomino|working> 也不是没有,但是..
<BuMangHuo> 人体工学座椅？ 之前yahoo 的卖完了/
<BuMangHuo> ？
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 支持画中画的显示器, 最适合了.  http://item.jd.com/1125203.html
<^k^> MSErgo4k`: ⇪ 【飞利浦288P6LJEB】飞利浦（PHILIPS） 288P6LJEB 28英寸宽屏 带LED背光源的4K超高清显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 3299.00
<onlylove> 我发现我京东买把剪刀，加上运费都比超市便宜！
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 超市太坑
<palomino|working> :O MSErgo4k` 
 * QiongMangHuo 求在twitter web自动预览instagram图片的方法 cc Destine 
<palomino|working> tn面板,怎么到10亿色的...
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我是。。。发的那个也。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 你是创造问题的, 给个解决方案吧...
 * BuMangHuo 求手机客户端不要自动预览 twitter 的方法
<BuMangHuo> fo 的类似正妹tm之类的 发的推在公共场合自动加载出来不好玩
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 关注我的instagram？问题就解决了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 拆掉twitter
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: https://github.com/OTRMan/otr.to-chat 这个不错
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OTRMan/otr.to-chat · GitHub
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 用的人少 还是会暴露 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我希望的是那种可以混在其他流量里  感觉不出来的聊天方式 
<BuMangHuo> 那俩车都撞那样了，人居然都活着？
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 所以应该开的不快?
<BuMangHuo> 还是人车好啊
<abc_> 超跑的驾驶室构造特殊
<BuMangHuo> 哦啊
<BuMangHuo> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/411b4aefjw1er2ml63fhoj20ql0zkwh6.jpg 
<BuMangHuo> 这种车的牌子在哪里啊
<BuMangHuo> 红色那辆好像还有牌儿
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 需要那么复杂的么
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 既然搞了 当然安全第一 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 弱弱的问下，Ubuntu15.04 LTS大概什么时候出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469483 ，现在用的是14.04，刚好准备换硬盘，重做系统，索性就换15.04了，想知道还要多久出。 zz: strawhat7 — 2015-04-13 14:45
 * MSErgo4k` java万岁.
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 研究了一下, 除非关掉某个安全选项 否则不可以, sigh...
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 关掉。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我刚在调那个js脚本, 提示安全block... 还是算了
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 所以你真的不要直接关注我的instagram么？
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 天使之翼被揚不過死死按在飲水機邊上
<BuMangHuo> tor: symbol lookup error: tor: undefined symbol: evutil_secure_rng_set_urandom_device_file 这是啥情况
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 没有instagram
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 社交网络恐惧症
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 装。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 最近表现很差?
<MSErgo4k`> 没instagram... twitter也不用...
 * MSErgo4k` 因为我不会翻墙啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: young太高光了
 * MSErgo4k` java大法好, 退C保平安
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: https://www.v2ex.com/t/183418#reply0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [创新工场-TheONE 智能钢琴] 招聘：中高级 Java 软件开发工程师 - V2EX
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: https://www.v2ex.com/t/183419#reply0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [创新工场-TheONE 智能钢琴] 招聘：高级 Android 开发工程师 - V2EX
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 妹子很多的公司 去吧
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 妹子很多的公司 去吧, Java Guru
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 逼格太高了吧?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 其实不高
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 快去快去
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 9.钢琴随时弹，公司有专门的琴房，工作之余去弹弹琴，轻松惬意。这还不高?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 有很多打谱的姑娘在琴房
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 这你都知道?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 嗯, 他们HR让我帮忙宣传
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 所以一下子想到你, Java Guru
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 乖!
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: 正在学java, 等我学会了就投
 * MSErgo4k` 知乎跟launchpad一样被python坑了吧...
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: elsa很尴尬的看了你们一眼然后撩了一下头发.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 我们在讨论<权力的游戏>
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 你自己信?
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 是这样的，据传泄露了
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 啥? 泄露了?
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43672
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 权力的游戏第五季大面积泄漏
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 我没说这个啊..
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 真的说的这个
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 你不在讨论权利游戏么
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 我没. 
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 不会java想去咋办
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: QiongMangHuo 在. 
<palomino|working> 没有高清,不堪入目啊
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 跟我一样, 赶紧学java, 我正在学
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 现在正在看java的pdf呢
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我其实这几天在忙活下cinderella
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4k`: 先前在说兰尼斯特家族的两兄妹
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 据一个妹子评价不错……
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 第一集720p有了
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%90%E6%88%92%E8%89%B2&ie=utf-8
<^k^> MSErgo4k`: ⇪ 女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<cherrot> MSErgo4k`, 你的兴趣还真广唉
<MSErgo4k`> cherrot: 啥?
<MSErgo4k`> cherrot: 哦, 你说java啊. 
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<cherrot> MSErgo4k`, 女子戒色
<MSErgo4k`> cherrot: 帮你们找的福利啊. 里面满满的福利.
<cherrot> MSErgo4k`, 直接给福利链接
<onlylove> 我记得一台钢琴的网站，貌似邮箱还是@xiaoyezi.com
<MSErgo4k`> cherrot: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3671448907
<alvin_rxg> Title: The ONE 智能钢琴 (@ 1tai.com *FROM* xiaoyezi.com)
<^k^> MSErgo4k`: ⇪ 我要戒色！_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<cherrot> MSErgo4k`, 真棒
<MSErgo4k`> cherrot: 满满的福利啊
<onlylove> 不懂福利在哪里……
<palomino|working> cinderella... onlylove 
<palomino|working> 我老婆一直闹着要看
<palomino|working> 我一直推三阻四,heihei
<MSErgo4k`> palomino|working: 你有老婆了?
<palomino|working> 是啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 让她看吧，没准高兴了晚上给你加个菜啥的
<palomino|working> 正打算减肥呢...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 减肥什么的，看 adam
<palomino|working> 额
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以有些事别强求了，能减多少算多少
<onlylove> palomino|working: 饭该吃得吃
<palomino|working> 我还以为是说要我跟他一♂起♂减♂肥呢
<palomino|working> 再不减我有生命危险了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那你还是减吧
<jussss> palomino|working: 那你得100+ kg吧
<palomino|working> 是的 jussss 
<onlylove_> 这破网……
<onlylove_> jackness那货总算走了，每天有事没事不好好用功，到这边搭话能学到啥
<jussss> palomino|working: 问个邪恶的，你老婆多少kg
<gebjgd> jussss, 压路机般的感受
<palomino|working> lol
<jussss> gebjgd: 你太邪恶了
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 少吃  多运动
<palomino|working> 恩
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 如果老觉得饿 就多喝水
<palomino|working> 其实根据我以前的经验..运动到位就不怎么饿了
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 其实你还是吃的太多了
<palomino|working> 我吃的很少了
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 如何少？
<palomino|working> 早晨1片面包1个鸡蛋2片火腿
<palomino|working> 中午多一片面包
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 晚饭那？
<palomino|working> 晚上一小碗米饭外加一些菜
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 那还能继续胖？
<palomino|working> 没继续胖
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 但是没瘦？
<palomino|working> 体重保持得挺好-_-
<palomino|working> 是啊
<gebjgd> palomino|working, ...... 继续减
<palomino|working> 所以还是得锻炼
<palomino|working> 缺乏运动
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 别吃面包  吃米饭
<palomino|working> 不行
<palomino|working> 血糖
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 。。。。。。 你有糖尿病？
<palomino|working> 对
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 小心了
<palomino|working> 只能吃全麦面包
<palomino|working> 吃米饭血糖蹭蹭的
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 天天下班去走路2个小时
<palomino|working> 没那么多时间
<palomino|working> 而且2小时走不到家..
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 那你这么下去可不行
<gebjgd> 时间会更少  我是说生命的时间
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 骑车上班
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 坚持半年
<palomino|working> ...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 20公里有么？
<palomino|working> 18km
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 问题不大
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 买辆好车
<palomino|working> 不要
<palomino|working> 家里有椭圆机
<palomino|working> 回家跑去
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 膝盖损伤
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 游泳
<palomino|working> 椭圆机不伤膝盖
<palomino|working> 我以前用跑步机来着
<palomino|working> 现在膝盖疼...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 胖了 不能直接跑步
<palomino|working> 游泳是个不错的运动
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 建个私人游泳池吧
<palomino|working> 等天热了,我到楼下健身房办个卡去
<onlylove> 土豪马好可怜的样子
<palomino|working> ...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 反正你有钱
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要不找个瑜伽老师？
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 胖了之后最好的减肥方法  汽车上下班  游泳
<palomino|working> 穷得很了...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 等你瘦到标准体重再跑步
<palomino|working> 瑜伽做不来啊  onlylove 
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 骑车上下班
<palomino|working> 不要
<palomino|working> 楼下没地方停车
<palomino|working> 车会丢的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 看距离
<gebjgd> onlylove, 7公里上
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 如果我这种地铁一个半小时的，骑车会疯掉
<gebjgd> onlylove, 就能减肥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不怕  多少公里
<palomino|working> 其实以前我年轻时
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 25单程
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还好
<palomino|working> 每天得骑13公里上班去
<palomino|working> 但是也没瘦,主要是那时候吃的实在太多了..
<palomino|working> 比现在饭量3倍以上
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我同事骑行  150公里
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 收支平衡
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 时间伤不起
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 你现在不平衡
<palomino|working> 那时候不懂啊 gebjgd 
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就活的短呗
<gebjgd> onlylove, 生命长度变短  一回事
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 地铁尚且一个半小时，你骑车再快能快哪里去，你每天上下班8个小时么
<palomino|working> 骑车走直线,从房顶上过去...
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我想开飞机飞过去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 25公里你基本上2个小时能骑完
<palomino|working> lol onlylove_ 
<MSErgo4k`> QiongMangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/125160959/
<^k^> MSErgo4k`: ⇪ Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 固态硬盘 $89 可直邮 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我不认为我比烧电的家伙跑得快，而且帝都空气你知道
<palomino|working> $89
<palomino|working> 便宜啊
<onlylove_> palomino|working: $不是￥
<palomino|working> 那也便宜啊..才500多
<onlylove_> 好吧……其实我想说，能买2T的机械了
<palomino|working> 这样...
<onlylove_> 当然250G够用了
<onlylove_> 我只是觉得这东西寿命不如机械的
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 如果只有一个硬盘, 500块钱肯定买这个不买机械啦
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 如果笔记本用, ssd寿命好过机械.
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 掉速和磨损
<q_> markdown的代码折叠怎么写啊？
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 机械用多久就那速度
<palomino|working> 寿命其实挺长的...之前那个测试,最少也写了700T数据进去啊
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 掉速不能忍
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 机械掉速度的. 马达
<palomino|working> 掉速还好啊,不是很严重 onlylove_ 
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 掉速度之后, 也比机械硬盘快.
<palomino|working> 没错..
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 不是和机械比
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 你SSD和机械比速度，什么出息
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 啥? 你在说啥?
<onlylove_> 就和现在金山似的，明明时间收费游戏，非要和道具收费比
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 我说，掉速以后的速度和新盘比不能忍
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k`: 和机械比，你有本事比容量
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove_: 但是还是要买ssd啊, 因为掉速度之后也比机械快
<palomino|working> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/399/399849_3.htm
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 固态硬盘连写2500TB：终于……全死了！-固态硬盘,连续写入,金士顿,HyperX 3K,三星,840 Pro-驱动之家
<palomino|working> 并没掉多少
<MSErgo4k`> palomino|working: 是的, 而且在 笔记本上寿命好过机械硬盘
<MSErgo4k`> palomino|working: 现在ssd这么便宜, 真是福音啊
<palomino|working> 没有笔记本~~
<MSErgo4k`> palomino|working: 我没有台式机...
<palomino|working> lol
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yunfan> palomino|working: 2500T不算多 很坑爹
<yunfan> palomino|working: 期待massive storage of mram
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 这还坑
<palomino|working> 普通用户谁能写这么多数据啊
<palomino|working> 256g的硬盘,每天写一遍1年才多少啊...
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你到底存了多少a片？
<BuMangHuo> 2500t?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不是 你要考虑个问题 这个是总写入 他肯定是设置每个节点都写的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 而实际上你可能进场读写某一块 
<yunfan> 你总不希望盘上到处都有坏块吧
<yunfan> palomino|working: 哥是普通用户么？
<palomino|working> who knows
<palomino|working> 你担心的读写某一块的问题不存在啊
<palomino|working> 主控会做磨损平衡的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 读书 : "名人说没有书的房子就是没有灵魂的躯体。""有书不读的人,那便是灵魂出壳。"
<yunfan> 比较担心这个事
 * QiongMangHuo 小麦王好甜
<nyfair> 最近下了个开源的匿名聊天软件，发现那玩意cpu占用率超高。然后去看了下源代码，libbitcoin是什么玩意
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 日收20w的菊苣！
<palomino|working> 挖矿的 nyfair 
 * jussss 什么时候能升职ceo 迎娶 nyfair 走上人生巅峰
<nyfair> 话说现在上暗网，是不是只要‘托’就够了
<palomino|working> 很久没用托了
<nyfair> 我也是
<nyfair> http://static.koukuko.com/h/image/2015-3-13/3d6bccd3-3fe3-4004-b292-d4cddf5d89ec.jpg
<palomino|working> 玄不救非，氪不改命的意思是“玄学不可能拯救非洲人，氪金不能改变命运”。
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 大湿
<palomino|working> 放狗搜的..
<onlylove> 项目文件丢失，就责怪java版本和eclipse版本，印度阿三的水平，我就呵呵下
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我一般责怪windows
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我觉得这个阿三就是找打的，不打他脸他不好受
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我明天试试能不能打肿
<palomino|working> 加油
<BuMangHuo> 当当下线了/
<BuMangHuo> ？
<nyfair> onlylove__: 自从我把eclipse删了，上班无比轻松
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2olmIHBbUAAD4fUIwvP0AALrJgF1dhoAAPiV868.jpg 快点修好,我还要上快乐麻花网呢
<nyfair> 话说玻璃渣不让克里米亚人民玩游戏，是不是应该有人跳出来高喊自由民主，拥抱乌克兰啊
<nyfair> 这家伙是谁？他哪来的Op
<Kves> 新 启动和引导 • 安装系统后遇到的关于grub以及无法启动系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469484 原来电脑装有windows和ubuntu，后来要重装ubuntu，然后重装了。结果问题来了，装完之后grub启动界面没了，也就是在该出现选择windows或者ubuntu的时候没有出现这个界面，而是略微停
<Kves>  ─> 顿一会之后直接进入ubuntu。开始以为是grub出现了问题，于是执行sudo update-grub更新了grub.cf …
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不知道小K小名叫kves？
<onlylove> nyfair: 克里米亚那边安心打架，玩毛游戏
<nyfair> 克里米亚人民不该有玩网络游戏的自由？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我靠，我这信息又被卖了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rLaIEEYGAAEIG1d0RtUAALrSAC7cy4AAQgz554.jpg 完美吻合
<perr> 咩 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于在vps服务器上架设VPN的问题讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469486 为了实现安全连接到工作区，我购买了一个云服务器，但是配置好vpn连接后，vpn连接出现以下错误提示 错误提示：800 错误提示 619 错误提示 628 以及连接被挂起。 请教各位大神，
<^k^>  ─> 这些问题产生的原因是什么。请详细解答。谢谢各位大神了。 zz: jackness — 2015-04-13 20:11
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • GTK3程序中不能激活fcitx输入法。其他程序可以。求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469487 请教大家一个问题。刚装完ARCH和Gnome-shell。使用fcitx输入法。发现fcitx在GTK3程序中无法激活。 具体表现在在GTK3程序中，比如gnome-terninal和Gedit等就是不行，无法激活输入法，显示无
<^k^>  ─> 输入窗口。 但是其他可以 ，比如QT下面，我QT程序装得少，在virtualbox中尝试，发现可以 …
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • GTK3程序中不能激活fcitx输入法。其他程序可以。求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469489 请教大家一个问题。刚装完ARCH和Gnome-shell。使用fcitx输入法。发现fcitx在GTK3程序中无法激活。 具体表现在在GTK3程序中，比如gnome-terninal和Gedit等就是不行，无法激活输入法，显示无
<^k^>  ─> 输入窗口。 但是其他可以 ，比如QT下面，我QT程序装得少，在virtualbox中尝试，发现可以 …
<archl> roylez, 
<roylez> archl: ?
<archl> roylez,  我还是不知道自己想要什么呢
<roylez> archl: 有工作了吗？
<archl> roylez, 想辞了
<archl> roylez 想创业但不想干同样的事情。
<roylez> archl: 那吃什么呢？
<archl> roylez, 西北风
<archl> roylez, 最低生活保障应该可以赚到。。。
<roylez> archl: 你可以考虑去参加10天的冥想课程清理下
<archl> roylez, 我想全世界都听我的。
<archl> roylez, 哈哈
<roylez> archl: 想以后后悔少就少说这种自欺欺人的
<archl> roylez, 冥想会越来越乱吧。
<archl> roylez, 我不想为自己积累什么东西，想要的都和自己没有直接关系。
<archl> 永远是，如果有这个就好了。
<onlylove> 没有如果
<iotouch> 想找什么工作了
<iotouch> 会什么编程语言
<iMadper> 谁家网速快? 帮我测个东西?
<iMadper> lainme: 蓝莓姐, 帮忙测个网速?
<onlylove> jusss: Furious 7这个，现在有能看的版本下载不
<jusss> onlylove: 没有，倒是有fifty shades of grey你要不
<onlylove> jusss: 文艺重口味/
<onlylove> jusss: 看那个你直接找个岛国动作片看不就好了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nh6IfQn4AADKVsHq7h4AALrFwHiejYAAMpu520.jpg 这发型好有冲击力哟
<lainme> iMadper: 哪个？我这里网页快打不开了。
<iMadper> lainme:  http://59.157.4.42/mini/index-php.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Speedtest.net Mini Bandwidth Speed Test
<iMadper> lainme: 这个, 方便的话跑一下, 不方便就算了~ 
 * iMadper 先去杀个人, 回来再说
<lainme> iMadper: download 3.4Mbps
<iMadper> lainme: 多谢!
<cherrot> iMadper, 换vps了？
<iMadper> cherrot: 没.
<iMadper> cherrot: 帮忙跑一下?
<iMadper> cherrot: 然后给解图看看
<cherrot> iMadper, 我在更新系统 影响不？
<iMadper> cherrot: 先跑一下嘛~
<cherrot> iMadper, 好啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 可一直黑屏是闹哪样？
<iMadper> cherrot: 渣网速, 你不用跑了
<cherrot> iMadper, 这是要挂代理的节奏啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 代理1 24.27
<cherrot> iMadper, 杭州代理 4.24
<cherrot> iMadper, 杭州代理2   3.5
<cherrot> iMadper, 坡国代理 3.88
<cherrot> iMadper, 妈蛋
<lainme> 好多代理
<cherrot> 上网姿势多样化 :D
<O0XX|Qiong> time
<O0XX|Qiong> hi
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong:点点点.  23:29
<qiyexuejiunai> 好乱啊，第一次玩这个，看见各种刷屏，还好懂一点英文
<jackness> 大家早上好！
<jackness> 早森
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-14
<^k^> 新 Mint • mint 里蓝牙的链接的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469495 lz想配置win7和linux mint 公共用同一个蓝牙鼠标。 找到一个针对ubunt的教程，大意就是找到 ubuntu 下 /var/lib/bluetooth/AA:11:11:11:11:11/linkkeys 这个文件，这个文件里的内容大致如下 7c:1e:52:67:61:70 57662cb0ed7cc84a4c8002fa0a79bd88 0 4
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu的源的使用策略到底是怎么样的呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469496 如果我要用 sudo apt-get install xxxxx 来安装软件,apt工具找到源文件之后,怎样进行工作的 假如源列表中有三个配置项或者更多都提供xxxxx 安装,如果一个是速度最快的,一个是旧版本,一个是新版本
<^k^>  ─> ,他是按照怎么样的优先级选择的? linux 的源使用测策略(不知道我这种说法是否合适)都是 …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求救 : ubuntu 应用软件的安装与卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469497 1,如果两个或者多个软件会不会同时依赖一个软件包? 2,如果有这种情况,比如a,b 同时依赖与c, 我使用卸载命令 sudo apt-get remove a 会删除多个软件共同依赖的软件包c么? 3,如果删除了,需要重新安装或
<^k^>  ─> 者修复b或者c么? zz: mihuxiaozi — 2015-04-14 9:14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 菜鸟求问版本选择问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469498 我的电脑是intel64位的，下载Ubuntu的哪个版本合适呢？官方网站选择下载64位系统默认是Ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso，但是我查了一下，好像是amd的cpu才下载amd64的。那我现在到底是选择哪个版本下载呢？谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢各位大神！ zz: lxy841230 — 2015-04-14 9:15
<jusss`> hoxily: 在python里，如果连着socket,但是又要使用sleep这种计时，如果不能用多线程或多进程，怎么办？
<jusss`> hoxily: sleep应该会中断socket
<jusss`> 需要一个能计时的程序但又不会中断当前线程
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你啥信息被卖了 ?
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:09
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 人呢
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 刚来
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 谁知道，反正昨天又接到那种说领导让去办公室的电话
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 然后你去办公室了？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 开玩笑，我领导哪有办公室。。。
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 现在的骗子，打来电话都是直呼名字啊
<yunfan> 额 你们公司是用游击战理论武装自己？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 要知道你名字很简单的  你没办法
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 有办公室的领导不会找我。。。
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 比如虽然你做得很小心 但是只要你认识的人手机中了毒 窃取了他的通讯录 不就把你名字给泄露了么
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 也对
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这种事你不要想避免  只要核心信息没 泄露就行
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 车子前叉上面看起来有点渗出来的油正常么
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 也不知道他们究竟知道多少
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 正常，就是活塞的密封油
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那就好，我还以为坏了呢
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 呵呵 知道你的一些事迹
<BuMangHuo> 不过这车确实需要去调一下了，链子有响，然后后刹太软了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 跟那没关系
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我昨天着急下班，所以就给挂了电话，不然我还想看看他到底要骗我啥来着
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 没来及跟他周旋
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 买的时候不调好
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 好像是骑了几天才出现的？ 我刚才停车的时候刚好旁边有个同事的公爵700, 顺手捏了一下刹车跟我的不一样
<BuMangHuo> 刹车难道是没油了？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 下次碰到了多跟他聊聊 最好聊聊it行业收入高 但是要求少之类的 看看可能反诈那边 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 后刹简单，刹把上有个手能拧的螺丝，在刹车线上套着，往外拧，拧到你手感合适了，再把上面的小螺丝拧到刹把那边锁紧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你刹车是油碟？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 多少钱买的车？ 竟然是油碟？ 开玩笑啊
<BuMangHuo> 2200
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 2015 款的都是油碟了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 公爵300 现在都是线碟了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 啥型号？ 公爵？
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，现在低端油碟竟然这么便宜了？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 油碟，呵呵，出门有你爽的了。
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 恩，公爵 600
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我的公爵650 有兴趣买不
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 额，现在都这样了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: .. 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我要俩干啥
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 看来shimano出低端油碟了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 两个并排骑 有面子
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 好吧，我已经out了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对吧，lol， 现在都是2015款了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 油碟就没办法了，去查是不是缺油或者进空气了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 油碟没法自己处理，这是最大的麻烦，出去耍万一出问题了就瞎了
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 路上没法修
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你早不说
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 嘿嘿 我早之前没这么多车啊 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我昨天看网上那些修车的视频，说是前后刹的手感应该一样，对吧？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 对
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 壕，求送
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 但是多少都有点差别，油碟差得少而已
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 慢慢卖 哼哼
<BuMangHuo> 这奸商给我的车子总不会是有问题的吧，丫的几天前胎就没气了，现在有链子响，刹车没油
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 呵呵
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 慢撒气？ 赶紧检查气嘴，摸点口水上去看看出不出气泡，哈哈
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你是在小店儿买的？ 不排除买到库存车哦
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不是小店啊，西三旗专卖店，我看的那一天就卖出去 5 辆公爵 600, 不至于库存吧
<BuMangHuo> 而且，看样子和那些配件的型号，确实是新款
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu的grub开机选择ubuntu系统如何才能显示terminal http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469501 就是开机的时候选择进入ubuntu，会显示引导过程，显示terminal box。就是要跟跟openSUSE的引导过程一样。怎么配置 169523-2.png zz: mcjoeng — 2015-04-14 10:36
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哎话说你的 650 是油碟还是线碟
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 黑毛儿又去米帝了？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 为毛你没去？
<BuMangHuo> 怪不得这几天没上线
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 他们去做正事了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 研究怎么带路嘛？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 这次去事情太多, 还是在办公室清闲. 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 啧啧
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你们大老板才过来一次，你们就又跑过去了，这是啥节奏……
<netsnail> emacs和wps呼不出fcitx啊
<netsnail> LC_CTYPE也正确，好像是少了一个什么包
<netsnail> 之前有过一次，给忘记了，
<netsnail> 有知道的兄弟吗？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 好像是碟刹
<jusss> iMadper: 换行符怎么匹配 正则
<jusss> 换行符怎么打？在vim中匹配
<netsnail>  
<onlylove> jusss: \n
<BuMangHuo> ...
<jusss> 反人类的vim 正则
<happyaron> ee呢……
<hoxily> jusss: 你不是 emacs 帮派的吗？
<jusss> 找了三篇文章手动输入换行符 shift-v-m shift-v-RET ctrl-v-m 都不能使，我又忘了怎么输入以前adam告诉我的
<jusss> hoxily: 在别人机器上替换换行符
<jusss> hoxily: 他没有emacs只有vim
<hoxily> \r\n -> \n ?
<jusss> hoxily: 最后还是把文件传我这用emacs换的发了过去
<hoxily> or \n -> \r\n ?
<jusss> win的换linux的
 * iMadper 从来都不会用emacs正则... \r\n -> \n 用C-x RET f
<gfxmode> jusss: Vim输入 :set ff=unix 就可以了
<gfxmode> jusss: 我看错了，是Linux下的文件转win下时，ff=unix
<iMadper> gfxmode: gbk转utf8呢?
<jusss> iMadper: me too! C-x RET f
<jusss> iMadper: 我也不会emacs正则，就是在vim要用正则
<hoxily> iconv -f gbk -t utf-8 -c infile > outfile
<jusss> gfxmode: 正则手工输入换行符怎么敲
<jusss> gfxmode: s/^M/
<jusss> 这个^M怎么输入
<gfxmode> s/\r\n/\n
<gfxmode> 可以用转义
<gfxmode> iMadper: :set fileencoding=???
<jusss> 我不知道基本正则里面可不可以这样用
<jusss> gfxmode: 基本正则BRE可以这样用吗
<gfxmode> jusss: 可以，正则支持转义
<jusss> gfxmode: POSIX BRE支持？
<gfxmode> jusss: 我不知道 你问其他高手
<happyaron> iMadper: ee 来了帮我告诉他，今天的版本解决他的问题
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server以太网网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469502 acer4752G win8/ubuntu-server14.04双系统，在安装ubuntu时候没有连接网线，现在可以使用无线上网，无法使用有线。 执行ifconfig -a，没有eth0，网卡是BCM857758在其官网下载过linux驱动安装，但还是
<roylez> jusss: s/<c-v><enter>/.....
<jusss> roylez: s/C-v C-M/
<roylez> jusss: enter就好
<jusss> roylez: 上午做了份心理测试题，做完整个人都不好了
<roylez> jusss: 你这是自己找消遣，自取其辱
<jusss> roylez: 是面试公司让做的
<roylez> jusss: 这种公司，可以归结为 sneaky，或者说是猥琐
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> 面试？ 心理测试？
<jusss> 希拉里要是当总统了，克林顿该怎样称呼？第一先生？
<ZCCCCCC> 问下 
<ZCCCCCC> 推荐个小巧好用的杀毒软件
<ZCCCCCC> 最好可以放在u盘里
<ZCCCCCC> 经常去客户医院修软件，查杀木马什么的
<ZCCCCCC> 医院电脑又不能给他装杀毒软件
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三人一共有几个肾 : 小明有3个苹果,小红有2个苹果,小丽有1个苹果。 现小明给小丽2个苹果,小丽给小红1个苹果,小红给小明2个苹果。 请问:三人一共有几个肾?(答案是3个)
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 装个 arch 在 u
<BuMangHuo> 在 u 盘里面
<BuMangHuo> 启动进去直接删
<ZCCCCCC> 是给医院电脑杀毒
<ZCCCCCC> 医院电脑没有杀毒软件的
<ZCCCCCC> 我又不能给他装
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu突然没有声音了！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469503 前几天还好好的，今天突然就没声音了！ 求问该怎么解决！！！ zz: Benmolly — 2015-04-14 13:16
<ZCCCCCC> BuMangHuo arch 是什么，百度上说是破解什么的
<ZCCCCCC> 我要的是杀毒的
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/503835
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 521 => for http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/503835 -- unhandled response
<ZCCCCCC> 来点有营养的好不
<BuMangHuo> 这个看电视有点小吧？ iMadper 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我有21"就够了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 房间又不大
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这个现在当电视, 以后你买房了就当显示器用. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 以后买房了, 怎么也得来个大电视啊.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那是必须啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 这个有音箱？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 貌似美柚
<iMadper> 没有
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 如果有音箱的话，搞个这个，然后来个小米小盒子当电视看还不错
<BuMangHuo> 接口：HDMI，DVI，VGA， dp 呢？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1247633.html?jd_pop=b1dcf399-ce3e-49ce-a259-c38673d650d8
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【科欧斯K3915M】KOIOS K3915M 39寸4K显示器，S-MVA，3840x2160，10亿色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 2999.00
<palomino|exhaust> 哎呦卧槽,39寸
<huntxu> iMadper: 老斯基
<BuMangHuo> 哎呦卧槽,39寸
<BuMangHuo> 这就真是电视了
<HowIsItGoing> im
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: QiongMangHuo ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> huntxu: 老司机.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1069802.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【三星U28D590D】三星（SAMSUNG）U28D590D 28英寸4K分辨率LED背光液晶显示器（1MS时间响应）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 2999.00
 * HowIsItGoing 现在就用显示器带电视盒子当电视用，刷电视剧利器
<huntxu> iMadper: ruby里有个函数的参数是value，又有另外一个函数名叫value，我要那个函数的value不要那个参数的value，how can i do
<huntxu> iMadper: self.value？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不过正经电视有推荐的没？ 大法或者LG家的
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 现在大法是二流电视.
<huntxu> iMadper: 真心问，别胡闹
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 一流被三星占据了. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 问啥?
<BuMangHuo> 我的那个大法很不错啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 卧槽，那一流呢？ 三爽的色彩俺不喜欢啊
<huntxu> iMadper: ruby里有个函数的参数是value，又有另外一个函数名叫value，我要那个函数的value不要那个参数的value，how can i do
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: LG呢？sharp呢？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: lg高端啊. sharp的高端线才是高端
<iMadper> huntxu: 有点儿绕
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这就是shadow了啊
<BuMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/1096008.html 这个不错啊
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【索尼KDL-55W800B】索尼（SONY） KDL-55W800B 55英寸全高清3D LED液晶电视（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 6099.00
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的本地作用域里面有同名的东西, 把全局作用域的东西给shadow了啊.
<iMadper> huntxu: 没办法. 换个参数名!
<huntxu> iMadper: 这么说吧，有def value和def value=(value)，我要在value=(value)里面用那个value函数的返回值
<huntxu> iMadper: 直接写self.value能认不
<iMadper> huntxu: 不行吧.
<iMadper> huntxu: 草... 早先看过, 现在忘了... metaprogramming ruby里有讲, 我查查
<huntxu> iMadper: 可以 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 你现在是有个函数叫value, 然后在另外一个函数里面有个value变量?
<huntxu> iMadper: bingo
<huntxu> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10820345/
<iMadper> huntxu: 昂...
 * pity Windows 上的终端软件哪个好用些？
<huntxu> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10820353/ 这样更清楚 
<iMadper> huntxu: 昂...
<iMadper> huntxu: 赞. 
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 看球不
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 啥球
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 欧冠?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 犹豫中...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.vyZTNR&id=41758668213&ns=1&_u=e11tpk46665&abbucket=15 是不是有这个就 ok？
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 麒翼 HDMI音频分离器5.1声道3D转光纤spdif解码转换器3.5mm耳机线 【免电源音频分离】无源设计，更方便；拉丝金属外壳，散热强，稳定；完美高清1080P、3D 【音质更强】3.5耳机接口，更明亮声音更大；光纤支持DTS、AC3等源码5.1声道音频输出。 【100%兼容】完美兼容PS4、PS3、DVI显
<^k^>  ─> 示器和各种网络盒子 价格: 元
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个完美啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 直接分离数字输出.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: iMadper 壕...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 笔记本没音频的数字输出, 一直是hifi的硬伤
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个是除了外接usb声卡外的最佳解决方案, 我早就想买了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: spdif直接连一个数字功放
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 推k3
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你这高端了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哇咔咔, 简直完美. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我就想在显示器上用盒子看剧而已
<BuMangHuo> nnd, 显示器上来个耳机口多好
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 我喜欢putty, 但主流好像是SecureCRT和XShell
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那也够用.
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 你为啥总来我门口游泳
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过, 模拟信号输出, 不是随便就能做好的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 期待与你的不期而遇?
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 你门口？
<BuMangHuo> 这还用问？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 我住朝阳公园附近
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 你住那边了？
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 以前公司组织的，最近去过几次
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 是啊, 公司搬到了亮马桥, 我就也搬过来了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://k.zol-img.com.cn/diybbs/8319/a8318960_s.jpg
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这种显示器良心
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过数模转换, 这种做的不会太好
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 或者直接来个蓝牙音箱？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不好吧...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还是那个线好
<BuMangHuo> 看剧的话，蓝牙音箱不够？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 蓝牙音质渣渣
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你是要买电视还是买显示器啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都阔以
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 30 以下的电视很少吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 现在就连电视盒子, 明年连电脑
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 所以应该是显示器
<dsty_> 我感觉蓝牙音箱还行啦
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: putty得转换证书格式，不好
<archl> QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo  买什么电视盒子好？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 什么证书?
<QiongMangHuo> dsty_: 支持apt-x或者蓝牙4.0的还好, 否则就是渣渣
<archl> dsty_,  可以啊。最好是有外接电源的音箱。不过因为现在成本上升，我倒是好奇为啥不延时启动
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 或者叫私钥格式，putty有自己的格式，和openssh的不兼容呀
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  蓝牙4.0的耳机不存在吧
<BuMangHuo> 反正我觉得搞个大屏幕的看电视应该很爽
<iMadper> 蓝牙4.0耳机不要太多好伐
<jusss`> 有的是私钥，而openssh的证书又和openssl的x509不一样
<archl> 哦。
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 没听说有这事儿...
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 你去win下用putty连你的linux ssh server使用linux下生成的id_rsa试试
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 噪音好大啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 求送QC20
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 上次用putty是三四年前的事了
<lainme> cygwin比较好吧
<BuMangHuo> cygwin 启动慢哇
<jusss`> lainme: 虚拟机更好 :)
 * QiongMangHuo 我好懒啊
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 囡囡说的对, 去用正经ssh吧 cc pity 虽然传文件以及串口什么的不大方便...
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 你得了懒癌，几十年后就要不久于人世了
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 你说的对
<BuMangHuo> 万一懒得死呢
<lainme> 启用了不关掉就不会觉得不慢了
<jusss`> lainme: 占内存
<lainme> 不会觉得慢。
<iMadper> 启用了不关掉就不会觉得不慢了   <--- 好多否定句
<iMadper> 简化一下, 启用了不关掉, 就会觉得慢?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 求送qc20
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 买不起...
 * jusss` 用win的都会产生洁癖，不用的窗口马上关掉，哪怕5分钟后需要再次打开，这就是非平铺式wm的悲哀！
<iMadper> jusss: 毛, 我老妈一排窗口也不关
<dsty_> win为毛不做工作区！简直反人类
<jusss`> iMadper: 好吧，那我说的是年轻人
<leemeng0x61> jusss`, awesome ~~~~
<palomino|exhaust> win10有了... dsty_ 
<BuMangHuo> qc20 是啥
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: jusss` putty有程序可以转换key的格式
<archl> iMadper jusss`  , 毛，是微软和硬件商串通好了，要求三显示器普及！
<dsty_> <palomino|exhaust>我知道啊...但是咱现在还不是得用win7啊...
<BuMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/1382365.html iMadper 是不是搜索思路错了，就应该搜索电视的
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【飞利浦24PFF3555/T3】飞利浦（PHILIPS）24PFF3555/T3 24英寸 全高清LED液晶电视（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 999.00
<archl> BuMangHuo, 买电视吧。42寸的。抢购苏宁 
<BuMangHuo> archl: 瞎扯
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我一北漂租房党， 要啥电视
<BuMangHuo> archl: 42 的太大了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 42寸的是为了随身携带啊
<BuMangHuo> archl: 24 我都在考虑怎么携带
<dsty_> 电视当显示器用咯=.=
<archl> BuMangHuo, 放办公室里
<archl> BuMangHuo 北漂的意思是北京漂对吗？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 差不多的意思
<archl> BuMangHuo, 去看樱花去。
<cherrot> iMadper, 今天要骑行 40km 
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我准备周末去
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 壕
<archl> cherrot, 。。。神人。有多少腹肌了？
<iMadper> cherrot: 40km那叫通勤吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 在北京来说
<archl> iMadper, 北京啊北京
<iMadper> cherrot: 你不上班了?
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 钱赚够了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没打开的文件
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我关了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我拿到qa去跑吧
<jiero> 奇怪了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真可恶 : 生病的小铭在家中休息,电话铃响了,他拿起电话才一下就挂上了。父亲很奇怪,问他为什么,他气鼓鼓说道:"那边那人真可恶,我都生病了,他还说:'你好啊／"
<nyfair> iMadper: qc20是什么鬼？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 博仕的主动降噪耳机
 * nyfair 最近把老手机刷回了2.3.6，发现g婊当年的东西挺好的
<nyfair> iMadper`: 你不是木耳朵么，地摊上20块一个就行了啊
<jusss`> nyfair: 就像2.6.32 ？
<nyfair> jusss: linux我确实觉得后面的版本号，但android2.3.6没啥问题啊
<nyfair> 普通应用都能用，视频硬解也不卡，最关键是超级省电
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 哎不对，那便携的投影不是更合适？
<nyfair> 至于那些一定要4.x的，反正我也不需要
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 不行...
<iMadper`> nyfair: 我只是为了装13
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 怎么了
<nyfair> android4.0-5.1到底变了啥？
<nyfair> 我就记得4.1加了个webp
<nyfair> 4.4搞出了art
<nyfair> 跟我有啥关系？
<nyfair> 4.4我什么都没装，放个一天电就差不多了
<jusss`> nyfair: 我就知道它们不同的是从拟物化转向了扁平丑，然后又有点返回拟物化的趋势
<nyfair> 2.3.6我装了一堆东西，放了2天还有75%
<jusss`> nyfair: 放会儿小电影呢
<nyfair> jusss: 没啥问题啊，都能放
<nyfair> 不过很多第三方的播放器没法装了，反正我也用不着
<nyfair> 自带的又没差
<jusss`> nyfair: 外挂字幕！
<nyfair> 要什么外挂字幕，我又不是听不懂鬼子文
<nyfair> jusss: 你看小电影还关心剧情？
<jusss`> nyfair: 嗯
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1828458
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本无节操综艺：边撸边唱大赛 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 刚才量了一下， 24 当电视用太小了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 和用电脑一样的姿势
<BuMangHuo> 这
<BuMangHuo> 那 13寸的笔记本都可以
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 隔壁win10手机都快出小米版了，你家天朝u手机还不出来？
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 千呼万唤*出来
 * HowIsItGoing 各种掉线
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那不是不能接电视盒子么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 小显示器也不能接，解决声音问题麻烦
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 戴尔的显示器有音频出口撒
<nyfair> 今天上a岛，看到有人在拿我去年在github上调戏民逗的段子喷小白，蛤蛤
<nyfair> http://static.koukuko.com/h/image/2015-3-14/4530ef5d-04e8-4b3a-840f-f4e1fab17ba6.png
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 其实, 高端的才有音频出口... 我右手的显示器就没有...
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 有没有这样一种函数像sleep()一样可以就计时，但是又不停止当前函数的执行？
<jusss`> hoxily: ping
<jusss`> 用多进程或多线程好像可以解决这个问题，但是如果不用多线程/进程，可以吗？
<jusss`> a=1;run program b after 3s;c=2;  这样执行完语句2后马上执行c=2而不会像sleep那样停止3s, 而且3s后执行b?
<hoxily> jusss`: pong
<freeflying> iMadper``: 贵司早上庆祝啥呢
<iMadper``> freeflying: 火灾
<iMadper``> freeflying: 中午
<hoxily> jusss`: 用 setTimeout(func, delayms)
<bcao> iMadper``, 你放的？
<iMadper``> bcao: ... ...
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.w3school.com.cn/jsref/met_win_settimeout.asp
<iMadper``> bcao: 你这是侮辱我! 如果我放火, 能让这栋楼今天被扑灭?
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ HTML DOM setTimeout() 方法
<hoxily> jusss: nodejs 你值得拥有
 * QiongMangHuo 警察叔叔就是他
<hoxily> jusss: https://nodejs.org/api/globals.html#globals_settimeout_cb_ms
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Global Objects Node.js v0.12.2 Manual & Documentation
<QiongMangHuo> bcao: 好久不见啊
<bcao> QiongMangHuo, 好久不见
<iMadper``> bcao: 贵司乔老板呢?
<bcao> 不知啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/666345
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 521 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/666345 -- unhandled response
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 等下一代小盒子
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 小盒子不方便. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: why?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 没usb啊
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 要usb干啥? 我妈的盒子usb从没用过...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 股神今天赚了多少啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 装软件方便啊, 连nas方便啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不说不讨论不推荐
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ...
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 一起来玩虚拟盘吧
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不喜欢nas, 装软件用不着usb就阔以
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 啥叫虚拟盘啊
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: http://app.baidu.com/simstock/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 模拟炒股_百度应用
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 很多片子, 没办法用盒子看, 就得自己下载咯
 * QiongMangHuo 还是喜欢小盒子 =,=
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 恩。。。
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 这个靠谱
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  16:35
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 小盒子赞
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 小盒子？
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 我要买，什么好？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我之前玩那个 51nb 上的虚拟盘来着，现在忘了帐号了
<jiero> happyaron, 现在买什么股票啊
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 买什么股票啊。
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 自行车今天到
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 赞
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 登录就有 50w 啊
<happyaron> jiero: 问股神
 * happyaron afk
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 对. 
 * BuMangHuo 终于体会到 QiongMangHuo 上班两天的感觉了
<jiero> happyaron QiongMangHuo 我随意卖了个 结果第三天亏了 12%，买了个一个周才涨了 9%
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: happyaron MSErgo4K 帮我搞个MX4啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2m2SIG_u7AADtzd03BYwAALrDQGGHAUAAO3l258.jpg 能预报天气的神奇石头
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 1799
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 现在早就开放购买了啊
<jiero> freeflying,  自己可以购买了呀。
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo 没钱买
<freeflying> 搞个二手得呗
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 攒钱去啊
<jiero> freeflying,  你可以用下个月的钱卖
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 自行车今天到. 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你竟然不回复我, 我再说一次!
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 看到了哇
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 自行车今天到!
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ...
<MSErgo4K> ä½ nnnnd
<BuMangHuo> 啥啥啥
<BuMangHuo> 谁吧我 +q 了？
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  16:38
<jiero> MSErgo4K 嚎。我三个月工资下来了呀，计 ￥1450
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 周末走起.
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 你们也不给ubuntu phone开发个支付宝或者微信
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 给我个主意怎么花呀
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你妹，没有被 +q 啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: èµ°èµ°èµ°
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 你给api.
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 上图啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 整车么？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我还没回家, 我收到快递短信了
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 昂. 
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 哦啊，你的车比我的高级多了
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 你给微信api...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 点可能... 你的多少钱?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 22
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我的15啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 。。。
<ZCCCCCC> 求一款能放在u盘里 即插即用的小巧杀毒软件
<BuMangHuo> 你的不是要 29
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 这里不是有鹅厂的兄弟嘛
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 谁????
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 你的是 22k？嚎啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不是啊, 15啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 鹅厂兄弟要搞也先搞个 linux 的 qq 吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 难道说是 22档的。。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 买了个啥车?
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: qq跟微信比，现在用得人少了吧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 就破自行车啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 现在股市大涨买什么车子~
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: qq 群还有人用
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: qq 可以用微信代替了
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我不炒股, 我没这心态. 
<BuMangHuo> 虚拟盘里面冲一下浪得了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: +1
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 涨停了怎么办？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 加仓啊！！
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 投了8000，目前收益900
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 什么意思？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 接着买啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不止吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 低价不买高价买？
<jiero> 不懂啊
<jiero> 不懂股市算了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我给你推荐的这两周不到都30%收益了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 如果一开始全投到那支肯定不止
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 推荐啊。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 不说不讨论不推荐
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 好吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 这事儿不好推荐吧
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 最近专买电力的
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 赚了赔了不好说
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 把底牌告诉别人是很没有安全感的 猴总才那么点投入本不应该告诉他我的股   =,=
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 底牌？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 好吧，我一共才7000可以投入对
<BuMangHuo> 8000w 差不多也可以了吧
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 7000对你都不是钱了。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 你7000w，hedgefund啊
<BuMangHuo> lol
<freeflying> 对冲蛋蛋
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 是数字啊是数字啊
<freeflying> 太不自量力了
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 区区 7000w 你就跟人比
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 。。。
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 股神带带我
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 唉，什么物流这么快
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  我将账户的1/100给你，你还我1万如何？
<MSErgo4K> .... 
<jiero> BuMangHuo,  我将账户的1/100给你，你还我1万如何？
<MSErgo4K> 啥情况?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 前两天不是还没发货呢
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 最近发现无聊可以去Quora上跟人打嘴仗
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 昂, 如风达
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 英语好腻害...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 毛
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 这不为了练英语呢嘛
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 快下班去装车啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 等啥呢
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 快请假去装车和 cherrot 跑40公里
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 没钱请假
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 请假不需要钱
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 但是会扣钱啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 看我都被扣的只有 1500了
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 错了是只有 1450了
<MSErgo4K> ... ... ... 
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 啥， 1w？
<jiero> 扣了3000
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 对呀，你说我账户的1/100 70w不是，给你，然后还我1w就行。
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 买了啥车
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你又骗我
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 接着骗。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你说的是你的账户，不是你在股市里面的零花钱
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 周末带你去刷游龙四海
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 闪电650b.... 15k
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你们有钱人就这么骗我吧
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 还是带我下副本吧
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 果然牛
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: ^^
<MSErgo4K> 错了
<MSErgo4K> 1.5k....
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 周末下哪家副本
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 15k。。。
<MSErgo4K> 为毛我说成15k了... nnnd
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 1.5k
<freeflying> 副本？
<BuMangHuo> 因为我刚才就用的百当单位的啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 哦. 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 所以你的车是22b?
<BuMangHuo> 你们不是周末要去骑车刷怪么
<jiero> MSErgo4K, BuMangHuo 刷什么怪？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 22h 啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K BuMangHuo 刷什么怪啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 哦. 
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 40km不休息，来刷一次玩玩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于netstat命令的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469510 执行命令:$ netstat -lt 显示如下: Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State tcp 0 0 *:3907 *:* LISTEN tcp 0 0 localhost:5000 *:* LISTEN tcp 0 0 localhost:5001 *:* LISTEN tcp 0 0 *:ftp *:* LISTEN tcp 0 0 *:ssh *:* LISTEN tcp6 0 0 localhost
<^k^>  ─> :5000 [::]:* LISTEN tcp6 0 0 localhost:5001 [::]:* LISTEN tcp6 0 0 [::]:ssh [::]:* LISTEN <br /
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 不知道啊, freeflying 说带我刷
<jiero> 汽车刷怪是什么
<jiero> freeflying, 骑车刷怪是什么啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 这次先玩别的. 
<BuMangHuo> 额，刚上手就玩这么大啊？ MSErgo4K freeflying ?
<freeflying> jiero: 刷街
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 周末找个中间位然后吃个饭? 你欠我的麻婆豆腐盖饭该还了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: BuMangHuo 平谷金海湖
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 算上利息, 我还能要一份西红柿鸡蛋汤
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 你还需要个 GoPro Hero 
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 啥东西????
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: BuMangHuo 这个难度系数低
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 上个班骑车而已, 还要录下来? 怕碰瓷?
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 骑到平谷多远?
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 你那过去差不多70吧
<freeflying> 可能有8-90
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 麻婆豆腐带上我
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 哦, 太远, 来回200了啊..
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 问下度娘
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 你能相信么。怎么可能70
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 好哇
<root0> 现在linux有能用的qq么.
<root0> webqq也用不了了
<BuMangHuo> 瞎扯，我今天看见我附近的外卖西红柿鸡蛋卖 28 了.. 哪有这么高利息
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 西红柿鸡蛋汤!!!
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 我干过11点钟从回龙观到八大处，上山，然后6点回家
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 一盘子西红柿鸡蛋兑水能做十大碗汤呢
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 价格能一样吗?!
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 厉害. 
<BuMangHuo> 哦，汤啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 平谷。。。
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 这太远了吧
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 到平谷的难度系数比较低
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 对 MSErgo4K 说不远啊。都在大东边
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 咨询基蛙
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 咱还是先挑战全程 80km 的吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo MSErgo4K 你们都是强人，为什么能忍那么多小时在路上在路上。。。
 * jiero 一点都不能忍锻炼身体
<BuMangHuo> 查了下我西二旗到金海湖 102
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 昂, 好啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 先找个地方, 能有路边摊吃饭的, 见面吃个饭
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 别的不着急
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: BuMangHuo 你俩都往奥森骑
<freeflying> 距离估计差不多
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 今天这个天气特别不适合骑车
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 柳絮太多太多太多了
<BuMangHuo> 眼睛都没法睁
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 恩，奥森容易
<lainme> root0: pidgin-lwqq 还可以用
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 好像交行的车子都是红色的？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我看淘宝上卖交行车子的有付款20几人的，这人是怎么样级别的卡神
<ZCCCCCC> 卧槽 现在都没人给我推荐。。。
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 让你装个 linux 在 u 盘里面
<BuMangHuo> 杀毒不就是删文件么
<ZCCCCCC> 要先知道哪个是有毒的啊
<ZCCCCCC> 得先查出来
<ZCCCCCC> linux能查么
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/666345
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 521 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/666345 -- unhandled response
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 跟卡巴买个api
<ZCCCCCC> api是啥
<jackness> 指导用书吧？
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 跟他们买个病毒库，他们给你接口然后你自己搞一个扫描工具
<BuMangHuo> 妥妥的
<ZCCCCCC> 多少钱
<ZCCCCCC> 怎么买
<ZCCCCCC> 扫描工具怎么搞
<ZCCCCCC> －，－
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 支付宝会用不
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 自己弄杀毒软件？
<ZCCCCCC> 会的
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 怎么了
<ZCCCCCC> 在哪里买
<ZCCCCCC> 官网么
<lainme> ZCCCCCC: 记得有杀毒软件，可以查windows的病毒
<ZCCCCCC> 扫描工具 我自己搞不来
<jackness> 你们好厉害！
<jackness> 我都是360杀毒 免费的
<ZCCCCCC> 我要小巧一点的 u盘可以随身携带的 不需要安装的
<ZCCCCCC> 360老把我们公司软件给当成木马隔离
 * BuMangHuo 想不起名字了
<ZCCCCCC> BuMangHuo 扫描工具和病毒库是怎么连在一起呢
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 哦对对，以前记得有个大蜘蛛，有个移动版
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 你看看
<ZCCCCCC> 大蜘蛛我刚才试了
<ZCCCCCC> 完全不知所云 各种英文 
<ZCCCCCC> 而且不怎么好用
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 大蜘蛛是有的 我曾经用过
<jackness> 好像是俄罗斯的
<ZCCCCCC> 是的
<ZCCCCCC> 其实我在想 他跟我说的 u盘装linux 怎么搞呢
<ZCCCCCC> linux还能杀毒么
<ZCCCCCC> 这么神奇
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 我的意思是简单的方式
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 你进系统删除一些可疑文件就好了
<BuMangHuo> autorun 之类的
<BuMangHuo> 先按名字删一下估计能解决一些问题了
<ZCCCCCC> 像我这种小白 根本就看不出来哪个可疑。。。或者是痘可疑
<BuMangHuo> ZCCCCCC: 那你还去人别人机器上给人杀毒
<ZCCCCCC> 我只是用360啥的扫一下 
<ZCCCCCC> 一顿杀
<ZCCCCCC> 然后木马没了
<ZCCCCCC> 我们给客户装的软件业没了
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.kiJlhw&id=42125618202&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=15 骑行眼镜有必要么?  cc freeflying HowIsItGoing 
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ INBIKE骑行眼镜偏光近视山地自行车眼镜防风沙男女户外运动镜装备 【大部分地区包邮！最后1000件秒杀完即将涨价！全网销量爆款，多数骑友的选择，4.8分好评见证，全网热销10万副！5副镜片满足各种骑行户外运动需求】INBIKE正品直销，带近视框，运动头绳，高品质眼镜包。
<^k^>  ─> 一款真正超值的骑行眼镜！！ 价格: 元
<lainme> ZCCCCCC: 不能白名单什么的？
<ZCCCCCC> C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781862338-186176712\r85a85asr31.exe
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ZCCCCCC> 这是我刚才在客户电脑里删掉的
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 有必要？
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 迪卡侬吧，in-bike的东西性价比不高
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我看这个里面有近视框不错
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04(2.6.32) 编译2.6.22内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469513 我在ubuntu10.04下编译2.6.22内核，一切就绪后，重启选择2.6.22内核后，出现了以下错误： mount: mounting none on /dev failed: No such device udevd[879] : error getting socket : Invalid argument error initializing netlink socket udev
<^k^>  ─> d[879]: error initializing netlink socket libudev: udev_monitor_newfrom_netlink:error getting socket: Invalid argumen …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】Ubuntu 14.04 内核升级 详细步骤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469514 RT： 1、Ubuntu 14.04如何升级内核Linux4.0？ 2、推荐升级的理由和不推荐单独升级内核的理由？可能出现的问题，是否有解决方案？ 3、此升级步骤是否适用于其他Linux发行版的升级操作？ zz:
<^k^>  ─> MrScarecrow — 2015-04-14 17:23
<MSErgo4K> bu
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 类似helm这样的东西, 竟然每天都有更新
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 度数太高的配不了这玩意
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 开发真活跃
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不错啊, 这个眼镜
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-10045683406.12.JANfuI&id=42242435843&rn=6446ee645d0fa34239316f33f1549858&abbucket=11&scene=taobao_shop  护蛋裤?
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ undefined method `text' for nil:NilClass
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊，我看他卖家页面也写了，没明白原因
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 说是 600 度以上不好配，这是个什么原理
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你近视多少度
<MSErgo4K> bu
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 250
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那还可以用这种
<MSErgo4K> bu
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你多少?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 快 600 了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 乖, 挖了吧
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 今天中午出了趟门我觉得这眼镜还是有必要的
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不然眼睛各种进渣
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 里面的近视镜片离眼睛太近，度数高了离眼睛太近，好像跟屈光度也有关系，戴着迷糊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 普通眼镜不行吗?
<BuMangHuo> 哦对，
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 因为骑行眼镜里面是有角度的
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 普通的太小了，而且不挡阳光
<BuMangHuo> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1664535905
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 近视骑行眼镜的理论知识（转）_公路车吧_百度贴吧
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 好, 买买买
<MSErgo4K> 伦理知识
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我买不了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我教你?
<BuMangHuo> 推荐方法
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你买夹片
<BuMangHuo> 1、普通框架眼镜+太阳竞夹片
<BuMangHuo> 2、普通框架+染色（变色）镜片
<BuMangHuo> 3、普通框架+专用运动近视镜片
<BuMangHuo> 4、日抛隐形眼镜+运动太阳镜
<BuMangHuo> 这里有一揽子解决方案呢
<BuMangHuo> 赞
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: BuMangHuo 普通眼镜骑快了不顶事，风吹得眼睛发干
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 赞!
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 那么, 泳镜可以吗? 封闭的
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 泳镜, taobao四五十, 带度数的. 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.F3nc9n&id=44068919320&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=2
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 【TANBOGE/添波奇】平光/近视泳镜150-600度 防水防雾 男女通用 价格: 元
<root____5> 还哟偶广告阿
<MSErgo4K> darker: 是啊. 
<MSErgo4K> darker: 我经常发广告, 不服?
<darker> 有人买吗？
<^k^> darker:点点点.  17:44
<darker> yes
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 你可以试试
<darker> 试试什么
<jiero> ms
<jiero> MSErgo4K,  你发的广告比我少了呀
<jiero> MSErgo4K, http://product.suning.com/104012923.html 这油好吃么？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【融氏(RONGS)食用油】融氏 葵花籽油 4L【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购 pp: ¥
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 践踏 BuMangHuo 
 * jiero 践踏 imadper的兄弟
<jiero> BuMangHuo, 话说你是自己做饭么？
<darker> #xiao106347@irc.freenode.net 
<saimazoon>  hello
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点.  18:06
<saimazoon> is it easy to get a programming job in shenzhen?
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43698
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google马来西亚域名被黑客劫持
<nyfair> 话说，这个时候是不是该有个社区跳出来说，应该吊销g婊在猴子国的营业执照，正如g婊怎么对付流氓cnnic
<jusss> 某大牛说debian开发环境比centos差很多，让我用vmware装centos
<jusss> 这是真的吗
<nyfair> 怎么可能
<nyfair> centos搞开发丧心病狂，什么都是久远年代的要自己编译
<jusss> 这是来自于chinaunix的大牛说的
<nyfair> 要上也上fedora
<nyfair> fedora rawhide大法好不好？
<jusss> 还说是在阿里上班的
<nyfair> 阿里算毛
<nyfair> bat不都是实在找不到工作了只能去当苦力的地方么
<jusss> 所以他就是一坑货？
<nyfair> bat都是坑货
<nyfair> 度婊 淘婊 Q婊 g婊
<nyfair> 我这个地图炮开得怎么样
<nyfair> jusss: 我前几天写haskell，就想装个新版的haskell platform
<nyfair> jusss: 花了3天后，我决定还是把centos换成archlinux
<nyfair> 我都自己编译了，先跟我说gcc版本太低
<nyfair> 然后说glib太低，然后... 实在太折腾了
<jackness_> 额。。。
<jackness_> gcc还有版本问题吗？
<jackness_> nyfair: 你用archlinux啊？
<jackness_> 是不是很累啊
<jackness_> 没有图形界面啊
<nyfair> 公司电脑，关我屁事
<nyfair> 我只关心有新玩意
<jackness_> 新玩意？拼命三郎吗？
<lainme> nyfair: 以为你已经不用linux了
<lainme> jackness_: 装图形界面也就一句命令的事
<jackness_> lainme: 但是我虚拟机上面安装图形界面失败了
<jackness_> lainme: 不知道为什么
<nyfair> lainme: 个人是不用了啊，公司破服务器没办法
<lainme> 服务器上用arch还是挺少见的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu或者操作系统是如何使用cpu的？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469515 大家好想请教下， 我在ubuntu下用top命令 再按个1 显示出自己的所有cpu，有四个%cpu0，%cpu1，%cpu2，%cpu3；可是为什么进程信息中的cpu只有一个百分数呢？比如firefox 7.3%. cpuinfo： Intel(R) C
<nyfair> lainme: 公家的东西，随意折腾
<jiero> nyfair,  我看到了 http://item.jd.hk/1950316079.html#none
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【eBay海外精选】DJI 幻像 Quadcopter 航拍器 含 GoPro 接口【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<jiero> nyfair,  2代飞行器，2550就拿下了，买什么自行车
<jiero> roylez,  作乐嚎
<happyaron> freeflying: 让股神炒股给你买一个把。。。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 写了一篇 zsh 的科普文及一些视频，推荐一些 zsh 插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469517 话说好久不来这里了，最近我又用回了基于 Ubuntu 的发行版了。 文章（介绍了一些 zsh 插件比如 z 和 zsh-autosuggestions)：http://www.jiang-di.org/tools/2015/04/08/i-hope-know-when-first-use-zsh.html 视
<^k^>  ─> 频： 去年的，那时候比较喜欢耍帅 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/AgAplB-NxFw/ 刚不久的： http: …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu手机滑动英文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469518 Ubuntu手机滑动英文输入法 视频http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTMzOTA5NTA4.html zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-04-14 20:30
<badegg> 8o|
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【请教】ubuntu14.10如保在开机时自动以root权限运行conky？谢谢~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469519 各位高手： 弄好了conky后，发现开机自动运行（在启动管理器里面设置）时天气不能自动更新，但是指令sudo运行就可以自动更新天气。判断应该是自动启动权限导
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex不能输入中文了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469520 系统：mint 17，texlive 2014 以前用fcitx搜狗，实在搞不好了，换了ibus-pinyin。问题来了，以前的tex都不能输入中文了，连输入框都没了。但是，别的firefox，LO都没任何问题，我没动哪里，就受伤了
<^k^>  ─> …… zz: xw712 — 2015-04-14 20:48
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu14.04安装VLC3.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469521 ubuntu软件中心里面的vlc是2.14的实在不爽，通过ppa安装最新版会报依赖错误，找到解决方案给没装成的童鞋借鉴下。 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily sudo add-apt-repository ppa:motumedia/libav10-trusty sudo apt-get update sud
<^k^>  ─> o apt-get install vlc 原文地址：https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/257401 zz: tom861221 …
 * onlylove 又被印度人坑了！
<lucypeony> what
<sennn> (ï¿£_ï¿£|||)
<gfxmode> 如何与某个人说话:
<gfxmode> 输入别人的nick(昵称)加一个":"(冒号) 然后是你想要说的话 举例：nyfair: 你胸真大
<gfxmode> 这个教程写得好 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<jusss``> 谁编辑的这个页面。。。
<jusss> 时间差判断替代sleep()但又不阻塞当前函数,这样可以n秒后执行某函数
<gfxmode> jusss: 你是写Socket服务还是客户端？
<jusss> gfxmode: socket客户端
<gfxmode> jusss: 客户端比服务器端简单多了，写完客户端后可以看看服务器
<jusss> gfxmode: 在写imap idle客户端， imap idle服务器就算了吧，打不死我也不写。。。
<gfxmode> jusss: 感觉你好牛逼
<jusss> gfxmode: 收到新邮件提醒后，如果不读取，没3分钟重新检测下再提醒
<jusss> gfxmode: 。。。
<gfxmode> 广东桑拿中心外墙起火 上百女技师街头避难 http://news.163.com/photoview/00AP0001/88366.html?from=ph_ss#p=AN6I23HS00AP0001
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 广东桑拿中心外墙起火 上百女技师街头避难_网易新闻
<jusss> 因为sleep()会阻塞函数导致socket超时中断，现在用时间差判断可以取代sleep()而且又不会阻塞函数导致socket超时中断
<gfxmode> jusss: imap idle是Socket长连接么？
<jusss> gfxmode: 对
<jusss> imap idle会一直保持连接，如果有新邮件，服务器发送 RECENT给客户端，然后客户端就去下邮件
<gfxmode> jusss: 我写的客户端都是短连接的。总之你很牛逼
<jusss> 这就是push mail
<jusss> gfxmode: 不是我厉害，是imap idle协议的作者和dovecot厉害
<gfxmode> jusss: 嗯，我睡了，晚安
<jusss> 晚安
<hamo> iMadper: .
<hamo> iMadper: 哥貌似修好了 fwall 不能 proxychain的问题
<hamo> iMadper: 你回头试试
<chen_> 我去 终于找了个英文频道 
<chen_> 有多少个活人  ??
<saimazoon> chen_: i am here
<chen_> sorry !!!! I don't speak English.......
<Aulong> hi
<^k^> Aulong:点点点.  06:59
<Aulong> what's this
<Aulong> exit
<Aulong> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-15
<jiero> iphone5s 官翻 现价仅售 2099  http://shop114919713.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w5003-10659629946.7.5F7mCx&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 首页-爱锋派-淘宝网
<jiero> 那些 pad 都不到1000啊。。。为啥？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:16
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469523 本人找到了官方文档学习GRUB2，确发现英文确实很多国人(包括本人)最求技术的一大门槛。 所以本人提起了这个翻译官方技术文档的项目，希望大家能多多帮忙，让一些很好的、成熟的、还未被汉化的技术文
<^k^>  ─> 档能翻译并自由地传播。 谢谢,一下为项目地址： 有道云协助群号：4599204 群地址：http:// …
<ZCCCCCC> hello
<^k^> ZCCCCCC:点点点.  09:37
<ZCCCCCC> 都不在么
<ZCCCCCC> http://www.ubuntu-china.cn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 是一个开源的软件平台。应用广泛，包括智能手机，平板电脑，PC，服务器和云。 | Ubuntu
<ZCCCCCC> nbuntu－cn 论坛上不去了
<gfxmode> 路由器DNS好像解析freenode有问题，在/etc/hosts里加了192.186.157.43  chat.freenode.net
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:09
<ZCCCCCC> test
<^k^> ZCCCCCC:点点点.  10:31
<ZCCCCCC> time
<ZCCCCCC> test time
<jusss> 谁用yum管理包？
<jusss> 有人用centos 没？
<jusss> onlylove_: 赶快来教教我
<jusss> onlylove_: centos
<jiero> jusss: 你是在给公司处理 centos 么？
<jiero> 面试过程中要 centos 哈。
<jusss> jiero: 傻叉公司用centos
<jusss> onlylove_: blabla
<onlylove_> jusss: 找ccie蛙
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以man下yum
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • firefox安装aspera-connect http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469527 各位大侠， firefox安装aspera-connect sh aspera-connect-3.5.1.92523-linux-64.sh Installing Aspera Connect Deploying Aspera Connect (/home/li/.aspera/connect) for the current user only. Restart firefox manually to load the Aspera Connect plug-in Install complete.
<^k^>  ─> 在home/li 里面怎么找不到.aspera? 如何使用sapera-connect？ 谢谢！ zz: yueli711 — 2015-04-15 11:15
<jusss> onlylove_: 没心情。。。
<jusss> onlylove_: 很难用的系统
<jusss> 比debian差多了
<onlylove_> jusss: yum update，然后 yum install你要的包
<jusss> 赶快来围攻我呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 注意丫的不会自动解决依赖
<jusss> onlylove_: 怎么搜索包
<onlylove_> jusss: yum provide？
<jusss> onlylove_: 我现在在arch里面用vbox装了个centos,想要用guest扩展包
<jusss> onlylove_: 手动安装那个包，一直提缺少包，而且建议从源里安装，我不会yum
<jusss> onlylove_: 比如我想搜索vbox*开头的包，怎么搜
<jusss> 我大arch就很简单 pacman -Ss vbox*即可
<jusss> 或aptitude search vbox*
<onlylove_> jusss: yum search，不过比较弱
<onlylove_> jusss: http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-346158-id-2131252.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: yum命令指南-yum使用方法-nianzong-ChinaUnix博客
<jusss> onlylove_: 昨天见到那个传说中的chinaunix的大神了，呵呵
<onlylove_> jusss: 真神？
<onlylove> jusss: 掉了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 系统装好后键盘没有用是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469529 安装Ubuntu的时候键盘就没有用 只能用软键盘。安装好以后键盘还是没有用，哪位高手指导下。谢谢 zz: ZZY201 — 2015-04-15 11:19
 * O0XX|Qiong 色象呢?
 * O0XX|Qiong momo palomino|working
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 不要随便 mo 土豪马的秘书
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 破马|卧啃 现在是破马叔叔的秘书了?
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 一直都是好么，从来都是破马语音控制
<palomino|working> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 这是有事秘书干的节奏?
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 我问你点事情，就是我司的网络，有线就这样掉，但是把有线接一个无线路由，连无线貌似能正常下载，为啥 cc happyaron BuMangHuo
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 你电脑网口松了.. happyaron BuMangHuo 是不是很有道理?
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 不是
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 所有电脑的有线都这样
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 去看无线路由的日志
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 估计那边也掉
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 但是有线不能下载东西，无线能啊
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 有线的下载几个KB就断了
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 因为你无线没断
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 无线没断系统不会终止你的下载
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 只是重连那段时间下不到而已
<onlylove> 靠……
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 你直连有线一断, 系统就把你的下载停了
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 问题是，你这个断是咋判断的
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: tcp连接么
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 你用network-manager么?
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 因为我看一个稍微长点的网页会被reset
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: windows，大佬，这边一堆excel表格
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 那我不知道系统是怎么知道有线断的...
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 一加手机刷上ubuntu touch（视频） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469530 Ubuntu touch for oneplus one(一加手机) 视频http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_225271300.html 看到一加手机社区的朋友对ubuntu touch还是很有兴趣的，而且他们在不断的完善优化 http://www.oneplusbbs.com/thread-682189-1-1.html zz: ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu526 — 2015-04-15 11:40 </content
<BuMangHuo> 额
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马干什么找秘书？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不好好被资本主义腐蚀去还上线干嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 行李箱多大，能代购啥
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 再腐蚀也得睡觉啊...不能24小时不停腐蚀啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ...你要买啥?
<onlylove_> 关键时刻掉线
<onlylove_> 诶……
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 代沟
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还不知道买啥呢
<BuMangHuo> 有啥便宜实惠的小东西，方便带的最好
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 吸管
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 色象今天开车上班，估计迷路了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 牙签也行
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  life straw
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 建议牙签, 还能去挑点固体的
<onlylove_> 双面胶？
<BuMangHuo> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 色象车到手了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BFOEY3Y/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这货能带么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你现在发给我...
<BuMangHuo> 哦，不行
<BuMangHuo> 没现货
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 美帝的快递就是渣渣啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你不是要待一两个月呢？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊，他的车到了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 谁跟你说的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我这周末就回
<iotouch> 请教下 android跟linux有什么关联
<O0XX|Qiong> iotouch: 雷锋和雷峰塔的关系
<iotouch> http://www.oneplus.cn/ 
<^k^> iotouch: ⇪ 一加手机官网_1+手机_一加科技_一加智能手机和配件官方正品销售网站
<iotouch> 这款 手机好像很不错
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 瞎说
<BuMangHuo> iotouch: 人民和 人民zf 的关系明白不  cc O0XX|Qiong 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那种眼镜夹片你用过不
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 要买斩人新装备了?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 没用过  感觉不太好
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哦，你不近视
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 肯定不如直接的眼镜来的靠谱了，主要是不挡风不挡灰尘
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不能唯装备论, 主要还是技术
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 昨天中午骑出去了一下，晒得眼睛疼
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 是, 还是要在屋里骑
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 出去骑是会有各种问题的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 稍微挡一下还是有必要的，但是那种偏光镜颜色都太高调，我hold不住
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 所以就用买买买的方式解决各种问题啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 遇到问题就买啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你带眼睛是吧?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 眼镜
<BuMangHuo> 近视嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你是为了把眼睛变魔镜?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 变偏光墨镜
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个可以买买买, 以前贱人戴过
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 看着还不错
<BuMangHuo> 你们helan人打字这么多多硬字啊? O0XX|Qiong 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 找 happyaron , 输入法词库有石猴就这样
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1192719763.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 海伦凯勒 铝镁超轻偏光近视夹片驾驶太阳镜夹片 618-02【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 668.00
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 拜石猴
 * cherrot 一个夹片668 。。。壕啊
 * O0XX|Qiong 尼玛, 上优酷太慢了...
<cherrot> 有谁拍过手办？ 需要微距镜头吗
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我打也是石猴了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 木有办法
 * cherrot 有石猴，有石猴，我会选择榴莲不放手
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> cherrot: 原来你这么爱榴莲
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 这是谁干的
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 这是搜狗的人
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不需要吧
<happyaron> 不开心
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 三角架加手电筒+肉光罩
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 你要榴莲是为了就着石猴吃吧?
<BuMangHuo> 事后
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 然后定焦拍也差不多了吧
<happyaron> 唉我真心不想修ibus了
<BuMangHuo> 再搞俩手机闪光灯补光 cherrot 
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 问问办公室的同胞们忍忍行否
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 能对上焦不
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 壕都有柔光罩了啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 纱布啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 手动对焦啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 拍手办你还自动对？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我是说对焦距离能满足么？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 差不多了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 那就好  那就入适马art 35mm 了 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 稍微小点，咱裁啊，用尼康的锐度补充
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你现在是啥镜头
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 50mm 1.8
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这还不够？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 想要个35 
<BuMangHuo> 额，要是你觉得 50 1.8 不够的话，那还是先找个35 定焦试试？
<iMadper> happyaron: DD, interfaces哪儿有详尽的文档啊? 我看得文档都没说allow-hotplug的具体含义啊
<BuMangHuo> 不是都说适马太黄
<happyaron> iMadper: 看代码吧，文档没听说过有
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你迷路了今天？
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 50mm  拍手办应该合适  35是拍人文
<happyaron> cherrot: 速度入个50 1.2
<iMadper> happyaron: 代码是哪个包? 
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 本来在纠结是入个60 微距 还是 35
<cherrot> happyaron, 才不要
<happyaron> iMadper: ifupdown? 其实我也不知道
<happyaron> cherrot: 文艺片买35吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 不称职的小DD
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯嗯
<cherrot> 我的DD早已饥渴难耐！
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 你不是有妹纸么
<cherrot> happyaron, 这有关系么~
<happyaron> cherrot: 就不要再在单身汗面前秀优越啦
<cherrot> happyaron, 我单身了
<happyaron> cherrot: 卧槽你又换
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 卧槽你又换
<cherrot> happyaron, 换个妹
<happyaron> cherrot: 换个妹纸对吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不试试年龄大点的么
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 卧槽你又换
 * cherrot 我倒是想换  首先得有啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 原来你好这口
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 恩
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不对不对
<happyaron> lol
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 其实我是在 16、 17、18 的时候喜欢 20 岁的姐姐，现在我还是喜欢 20 岁的啊
<BuMangHuo> 我这人比较专一
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 为啥喜欢姐姐?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我就是喜欢 20 的而已
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过说实话，大一两岁两三岁的，感觉压力要小得多
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 为啥? 谁在上面的问题?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这倒不是
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 心理作用估计是
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那你斩过比你大的?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 年龄是吧
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 我觉得这问题不需要问他吧
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 万人了啥样的能缺了
 * happyaron hides
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 唉，帮忙在米帝超市里面买个遮阳帽子？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那种棒球帽啥的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 就上面写着 SB 的那种绿帽子?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: .. 不是
<onlylove> cherrot: 拍手办用毛单反，卡片足矣
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn053/20110129/1030/b_large_StgW_4aa700034d675c16.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 大头的头围也太大，你看看超市里面有没有大头胖子可以戴的那种
<onlylove> cherrot: 当然你要是真的想用单反，我推荐百微
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43646289717&ali_refid=a3_430008_1006:1110445848:N:大码帽:d75ca0f0e76f58978645fb0764870675&ali_trackid=1_d75ca0f0e76f58978645fb0764870675&spm=a230r.1.0.0.bpK3rq
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 帽子大头围正品棒球帽男士 欧码大号帽子女户外休闲鸭舌帽遮阳帽-淘宝网 pp: 188.00
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43646289717&ali_refid=a3_430008_1006:1110445848:N:大码帽:d75ca0f0e76f58978645fb0764870675&ali_trackid=1_d75ca0f0e76f58978645fb0764870675&spm=a230r.1.0.0.bpK3rq 类似这种
<cherrot> onlylove, 没有卡片啊
<jussss> onlylove_: centos实在是玩不来
<jussss> 我还是老老实实去用debian或在win上装centos算了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 恩， 35 定焦的卡片也还好
<onlylove_> jussss: 时间长了就习惯了，所有系统都那样
 * BuMangHuo 可惜没有手办拍
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我倒是有个，不过不在帝都
<majormeng1989> w3m 能不能选中复制、粘贴，不使用鼠标
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 手办什么的，都是浮云
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 没国外代购，祖国货质量堪忧
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不过据说那些国外代购的，也有不少made in China的
<BuMangHuo> 不少？
<BuMangHuo> 不是全部？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你别忘了SD什么的，最初国内没有，都是国外造
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 所以全部made in China不现实
<BuMangHuo> o 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 练习拍手办啥的，路边随便买个小摆件就是，或者你橡皮泥捏个，坏到家小药瓶
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 找了一圈儿，桌子上没有什么值得拍的东西了
<palomino|working> 鼠标?
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 矿泉水瓶，杯子，茶壶
<palomino|working> 全是柱状物 onlylove 
<palomino|working> wait..茶壶不是..
 * palomino|working 匿
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 台历，闹钟
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马秘书，别捣乱
<BuMangHuo> 没有
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 杯子的大小
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 跟手办不一样吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 手办有尺寸的，有大的有小的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你淘宝搜下粘土初音
 * BuMangHuo 其实去年的时候有个麦当当小黄人的手办的
 * BuMangHuo 但是送给一个妹子了，当然了，送得特别特别特别值
<BuMangHuo> lol
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你那是公仔玩偶吧，确定算手办？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不知道是啥，反正没过我的手
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 一个小黄人换了一炮？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不是的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 换了一长期的？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 她在度娘上班，离那家麦当当比较近
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 然后一直想收集那货？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我记得K还是M当时有个起司猫来着
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 所以她换到了那个小黄人然后跟我炫耀，然后我就不开心啊，我就顺手在地铁站买了一个很可爱的大象的公仔，花了 10 块钱来着，我给拍了张照片，她马上就要拿小黄人跟我换
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 最终就是她请我吃了顿饭，然后我把大象送给她了，小黄人我也没拿来....
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 然后你送了？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好吧……
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 赞 stat_cal 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 然后后面的事情你就可以大胆的猜想了，没错的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你被反xxoo了？
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 感觉可玩度比原来那个高
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 对，加些其他的玩法就好了
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 可以加更多颜色支持，不过目前我懒得写...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我说了，没错的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你从你的理解范围猜差不多都不会错
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那个小黄人损失得就那么划算
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13216.html 100美元 :     一阔少问酒店的侍者:"你最多一次得过多少小费?" "100美元,"侍者答到。 阔少立即掏出200美元递给侍者:"下次再有人问你谁给的小费最多时,可别忘了提我的名字。对了,那100美元是谁给你的?" "也是您,先生。"侍者说。
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Touch适配机型以及一些信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469531 Ubuntu Touch适配机型以及一些信息 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-04-15 13:29
<nyfair> 你们这群绅士，就一天不见居然要买杯子了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我们只是在讨论相机拍手办是否用微距镜头而已
<onlylove_> nyfair: 至于杯子，完全是因为有人喊没手办，我临时找个充数的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不听我不听
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不听的话，弄个邪神saber给我呗？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 老司机陪我玩游戏
<onlylove_> nyfair: 没时间玩游戏啊，现在一下班就困，回去就躺，然后早上还起不来
<nyfair> onlylove_: 别上班了，找蛋壕包养
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 你玩的啥游戏啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 来，一起玩梦幻西游手机版
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 484傻
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: wow出手机版考虑下
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我玩了一个周了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 现在升级升不动了，没意思
<jackness> 现在有什么好项目啊？
<BuMangHuo> 好项目？
<BuMangHuo> 登月计划？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 有什么玩什么啊
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 你可以看我twitch页
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 最近在玩洛英 ck2 poe doa5
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 还有个棒子游戏mirror war
<jackness> 额。。。你们都在玩游戏啊
<jackness> 我推荐大天使之剑
<nyfair> jackness: 屠龙宝刀点击送否？
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 登月计划哪是我们能完成的啊？
<jackness> nyfair: 要花钱的
<jackness> nyfair: 现在的网页游戏都要花钱
<BuMangHuo> 有油腻的师姐就好了啊
<jackness> nyfair: 所以我都不怎么玩了
<BuMangHuo> 要啥屠龙刀
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 人家想PK模式一下砍死一个人的那种宝刀
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 油腻的师姐一点不好，doa5大法好多了
<jackness> nyfair: doa5大法什么意思 
<jackness> nyfair: dota游戏里面的大法师？
<nyfair> jackness: dota是那个抄袭lol的垃圾游戏？
<nyfair> jackness: doa都不知道，这年头小学生真是越来越多了
<nyfair> 脱裤魔啊
<BuMangHuo> nnnd, git.oschina.net 现在咋这么慢了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Git@OSC代码托管-开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<nyfair> 麻蛋，2年没关心mame了，现在都能玩大复活了
<iIlL10Oo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0-vivid/ 这网址够隐藏的啊，啥时候加个 i686的编译？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<iIlL10Oo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 这里太长了，可以分目录
<tenzu> 还是这么多人，不说话
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 拜教授
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 我也想吃河豚
<tenzu> QiongMangHuo: 阿当，你去南京吃吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那个i2c, 我查到他们之前就跟rh提过这个需求... rh的解决方案是, 一看到你运行i2c-detect就赶紧先加载模块 =,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 怎么查到的?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=913203
<iMadper> ... ...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug 913203 – Load i2c-dev module when i2cdetect is executed
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 在list里rh工程师说了这是一个"request"
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: rh工程师真是太机智了..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<nyfair> oschina的git连qq登录都不支持，不说啥了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这大半夜的你不碎觉啊
<iMadper> freeflying: ??? 现在几点?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你那边不是晚上23:49?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在东三环
<iMadper> freeflying: 东三环跟东五环时差这么大了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 他以为你和白老板渡蜜月去了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥? freeflying 以为我跟你的白老板出去了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我写了个udev, 不好用, 不开心
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: udevmonitor test
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 现在问题真多... nnnd
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你说cherry无冲那个，我这几天有点明白，usb6无冲是usb协议决定的，键盘本身是全无冲的，所以cherry那个只不过是另一个全无冲芯片而已，需要驱动支持
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 因为很多键盘都是PS2无冲，usb 6 无冲，所以cherry那个，不过是另一个芯片
<nyfair> 这年头的键盘还有冲突？
<iIlL10Oo> i   linux-image-4.0.0-040000-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 4.0.0 on 32 bi
<iIlL10Oo> 安装好了，重启试试
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 不是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 清一色 : 在婚姻介绍所里。"小姐,您喜欢黄头发的男人还是黑头发的男人?""我想要红头发的男人！您知道,我家所有家具都是红色的！ "
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 不是吧...
 * QiongMangHuo 不懂, 继续忙工作
<nyfair> 罗技游戏键盘，全键盘都按下也不锁啊
<iIlL10Oo> Linux ub5 4.0.0-040000-generic #201504121935 SMP Sun Apr 12 23:58:08 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<iIlL10Oo> 完美
<iIlL10Oo> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<nyfair> 脑后插管玩游戏
<iIlL10Oo> 下次升级不用重启了
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: USB协议下，键盘会以某个固定的回报率（每秒125-1000次），定期向主机发送当前按键的状态，每次发送8个字节，这8个字节的具体内容则是：
<onlylove> 第一个字节：8位分别表示左右的Ctrl、Shift、Alt、Win各自是否被按下。这8个键统称为（modifer key），因为规范已经事先定义好每一位的含义，从而得以能够只用一个字节就表示8个键的状态
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 第二个字节：保留（无用）其余6个字节：当前正按下的6个（一般按键，比如字母、数字等）（如果按了7个以上，根据键盘主控芯片内置的程序，可能取最先按的6个，也可能取最后按的6个）。即每1-8ms，可以发送最多14个按键的状态信息。最多能发送14个按键，扣除Ctrl、Alt、Win、Shift一共8个键外，还剩下6个字母、数字等按键啦。
<yunfan> onlylove: hid协议吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得照这个设计 vi这种灵活点  因为那些modifer key数量有限 你又不能设置 A-Z这种按键组合 
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边说的是硬件……全无冲
<onlylove> yunfan: ps2的机械键盘可以做到全无冲的
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后现在那些全无冲的USB键盘只能windows系统用
<onlylove> yunfan: 换mac或者linux就完蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么叫全吴冲?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以按下全部按键，电脑都能接受到信号，6无冲的话，你按下多于6个，只有前6个或者后6个生效
<yunfan> onlylove: 那这个就不好预测了 
<yunfan> onlylove: 到底是前6个还是后6个就折腾了 
<iIlL10Oo> 关键是驱动吧
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 如果是私有驱动，可以全无冲
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 但是用通用驱动，只能6无冲
<yunfan> 但 onlylove刚才说协议规定一次只发8字节嘛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jussss> 被虚拟机装centos搞烦了
<jussss> ç´¯
<gebjgd> jussss, 直接Linux多好 
<jussss> gebjgd: 已经是了
<jussss> gebjgd: 在arch上再装个centos，
<gebjgd> jussss, 病
<gebjgd> jussss, 直接docker LXC
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://pastebin.canonical.com/129593/  帮看看?
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 8的发行日期终于定下来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469534 Quote: Jessie Release ============== We now have a target release date of Saturday the 25th of April. We have checked with core teams, and this seems to be acceptable for everyone. This means we are able to begin the final preparations for a release of Debian
<^k^>  ─> 8 - "Jessie". 再等10天吧。 zz: farta — 2015-04-15 16:08
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哎，周末去哪里啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 明天再说
<BuMangHuo> 居然发这种点不开的链接
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 咋，还没组装好？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 现在没时间说
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哦啊
<jusss> linux做guest os在虚拟机里简直就是受罪
<iotouch> iMadper 养鱼，怎么这么有空，一直上网了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 刚回来
<BuMangHuo> iotouch: 三天养鱼，两天上网啊
<BuMangHuo> 一直养不捕回来那拿什么买买买
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以试着拿centos当桌面，还成
 * QiongMangHuo 我真得很想说"Who is your daddy now?"........
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 请在星际争霸里面讲
<BuMangHuo> 这句是加攻击的命令么？ 方便斩人？
<BuMangHuo> 还是加钱的
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: BuMangHuo 没玩过... 这句话算是常用语, 帮了别人的忙或者被别人有求于的时候说...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 如果是对战PC，whosyourdaddy意思是无敌
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 加钱是showmethemoney
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 也可以说自己很厉害
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 周末啊, 找个中间位置, 路边摊吃饭. 得看着车别丢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你买的什么锁?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 美剧圣城风云里，一个士兵强x皇后时，说的就是这句话，who is your daddy now?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 领会精神就好
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你这么喜欢看权利的游戏，你也一定很重口
<QiongMangHuo> jussss: 我还看破产姐妹呢! cc Destine 
<iMadper> 你们说话能不能注意点儿, 别这么重口....
<iMadper> cherrot: 我周末跟 BuMangHuo 去骑车吃饭, 你来不来?
<Guest81> hello
<^k^> Guest81:点点点.  16:44
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我也看啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 来！
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, game of thrones我也看啊。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 握手
<iMadper> happyaron: 你来不来?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: cherrot 我没车... 我也想去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你租车来啊
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你租车来啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 周六爬山 这周就算了
<Guest81> 去哪玩 你们
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 主要是想见千人斩
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 千人斩是男的啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你的基佬心就不能收敛点儿?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 尼码
<cherrot> iMadper, 这是要拜码头么
<Guest81> 。
<iMadper> Destine: founder, 有没有办法让李老板kick不了我?
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我看得多了。。。我同时追着十几部。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 骑哪吃饭？沟里？
<cherrot> Destine, 不会人格分裂么。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 得找个路边摊吃, 能看着自行车...
<Destine> iMadper, 不太行。。。他也可以kick我。。。
<Destine> cherrot, 不会。
<iMadper> Destine: ... ...
<cherrot> iMadper, 还是骑去你家吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 你这身板, 没这体力吧
<Destine> iMadper, kick这个事。。。无所谓吧？
<cherrot> iMadper, 你家南几环？
<iMadper> cherrot: 五环外
<iMadper> Destine: 还是有的
<iMadper> Destine: 会刷屏, 很烦
<cherrot> iMadper, 是有点悲惨
<Destine> iMadper, 哦。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 那你尽量不要kick iMadper 吧。
<iMadper> Destine: 我本来就眼花
<QiongMangHuo> 我尽量
<happyaron> iMadper: 没空去啊
<nyfair> who is your daddy不是帝国时代2的秘籍么
<nyfair> 你们这群没有童年的渣渣
<cherrot> iMadper, 吃个饭然后让 BuMangHuo 带我们大保健
<Destine> nyfair, 不是星际么？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我买的是那个立兆的四节的
<jussss> happyaron: debian阿里云的源地址是？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 好. 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 大大大大保健
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 但是现在后悔了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我想再买个小的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为啥/
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 沉?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 锁起来费事儿，比如你在路边喝个豆汁儿，不锁不放心，锁那么结实不至于
<Destine> nyfair, bigdaddy才是吧。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.57.ylNuWx&id=20005185917&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本自行车配件 corin五轮后一体车锁 固定锁 马蹄锁-淘宝网 pp: 25.00
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 所以我想买个那种密码的小的，不用钥匙，在路边摊吃早餐烤串儿之类的，随便一锁意思意思
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.5.6K1JEC&scm=1007.10152.5624.i20005185917&id=39157191825&pvid=ff3b407b-2ab5-4354-b2c6-ad105698038d
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本自行车原装配件 corin五轮前后一体车锁 前叉及后锁-淘宝网 pp: 120.00
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 之前在看碟刹锁，但这玩意儿不放心，万一自己或者不长眼的推起来走两步，刹车给弄坏了不够心疼的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 让你作
<happyaron> jussss: mirrors.aliyun.com/debian
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /debian/ (@ aliyun.com)
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有道理. 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不过那天看到一个思路，直接锁油碟刹车的，好像不错
<cherrot> 买个蓝牙锁
<BuMangHuo> 锁起来之后，相当与把刹车捏死了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 没电了就得找人开锁了？
<happyaron> 这种车还是别买锁为上啊
<happyaron> 买了锁就有丢的可能
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 人锁是吧
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: yep
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 这种不错  其实就是看撬锁难度高不高了
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 所以就是要有个便携的，简单好锁的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我的不是油碟刹, 是机械刹
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ... 我的车便宜啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 对应我说的路边临时停一两分钟的
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那样就有丢的可能
<cherrot> iMadper, 周末找个离修车店近的地方 我要换后轮
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 人锁的关键就是别用其他锁
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, iMadper BuMangHuo 请教如何禁用某一个网卡，不卸载驱动的情况下，udev规则如何写?
<cherrot> iMadper, 后轮老化漏气 轴承貌似也碎了
<tryit> cc happyaron cherrot 
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 但是那也太不放心了
<happyaron> tryit: 不知道
<cherrot> iMadper, 啊  对 我只能周日了。。。周六上班 擦
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 越不放心就越不会丢啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 给烤串摊老板付钱等找零的一会儿
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 有把简单的锁还是比较安心对吧
<iMadper> tryit: ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="xxxx", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="xxxx", RUN+="/sbin/ifdown xxxx"
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 骑着
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 那也太作了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 问 freeflying 
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 他就那样
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 至今没丢
<happyaron> 哈哈
<tryit> iMadper, 让用户看不到设备， ip a 的时候
<iMadper> tryit: 那我不知道...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 还有，像我们厂，有个车棚
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 不锁人管理员不行，锁太结实没啥意义
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<BuMangHuo> 所以刚才 iMadper 推荐的那个好像还可以
<tryit> iMadper, usb设备在/sys下有个authorized文件，但是net设备没有……
<onlylove_> Destine: 拜玩过星际和帝国时代的妹子
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 来讲解一下单车防盗知识
<tryit> iMadper, 网上有很多说用OPTIONS="ignore_device"，但是我的man udev里没有ignore_device这个选项
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 带着走
<BuMangHuo> happyaron， freeflying 其实不能说是防盗吧，只能说是延迟被盗时间技巧 cc onlylove_ iMadper 
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不要让车离开你的视线
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 就像信用卡一样
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 但是我刚说的那种情况怎么办
<iMadper> onlylove_: 信用卡放口袋里啦~
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 可能离开5秒钟
<onlylove_> iMadper: 车折起来
<onlylove_> iMadper: 然后背着
<iMadper> onlylove_: 你试试?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你的也是红色的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 
<onlylove_> iMadper: 铝合金车架，很轻的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不轻啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 变速器、车闸之类的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 边玩去，我家小伙伴的美利达我还是拎过的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 还是线刹靠谱
<cherrot> 花两万买个碳纤维  小指头直接拎起来
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为啥? 不是油碟刹好?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 难道还有无线刹？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 路上万一哟点啥故障， 一把螺丝刀基本能搞定
<onlylove_> cherrot: 拜碳纤维壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 全碳的也要9千克左右.
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 必然油碟刹啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 现在都是快拆啊哥
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 螺丝刀都能省
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 万一刹车路上怀了
<happyaron> iMadper: 9kg那是low bee的碳车
<BuMangHuo> 坏了
<iMadper> cherrot: 油碟刹需要调
<BuMangHuo> 看着输入法 !! happyaron 
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 怎么的
<iMadper> 看着输入法 !! happyaron 
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我用着没问题就行了
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<onlylove_> happyaron: 他说看这输入法
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我在想油碟刹什么情况下会坏
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你不打 怀了？ 事后？
<happyaron> 石猴无所谓，坏了没问题
<happyaron> 哈哈
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 毛, 明明时候出来的是石猴
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 管子不小心被树枝划破？
<cherrot> happyaron, 怀了石猴
<happyaron> cherrot: 你怀了石猴？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 好大的能力
<onlylove_> cherrot: 拜悟空他妈 cc happyaron
<happyaron> cherrot: 好大的能力
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 漏油？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜悟空他妈
<onlylove_> happyaron: 赶紧拜
<happyaron> onlylove_: 拜了
<jussss> vbox里的debian终于能用扩展包了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 没研究过碟刹  没见过油管 =。= 
<onlylove_> jussss: 一直能用好么，别逗
<onlylove_> jussss: 我刚到北京那时候就能
<onlylove_> jussss: 三年了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你的 770 难不成是脚刹？
<BuMangHuo> 777？
<jussss> onlylove_: arch里用vbox装debian
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 漏油没得救, 就跟扎线断了一样, 换
<onlylove_> jussss: windows里面的vbox和arch里面的vbox是俩vbox么
<jussss> arch里用vbox装win非常棒
<iMadper> happyaron: 买个钛架吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<jussss> onlylove_: 就是装扩展包，一开始不会
<happyaron> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn070/20150415/0825/large_ojUg_db66000082a61e7f.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 哎说起快拆，我这中锁轮子的....
<happyaron> iMadper: 决定买铝的了
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 铝? 小心阿尔兹海默症
<onlylove_> happyaron: 拜会说C++的
<happyaron> iMadper: 原来你买车是用来吃的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 饿了咬一口
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过你发的那种锁我有阴影啊，小时候家里的车子各种锁不上
<BuMangHuo> 动不动卡不住啊，弹簧出毛病啊之类的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买个好的啊. 
<happyaron> 太牛逼
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个方便.
<iMadper> happyaron: 你不相信铝离子会从你菊花钻进去?!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 恩，就要锁车不用钥匙的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我只是没关注过 
<BuMangHuo> 用钥匙锁的都麻烦
<happyaron> iMadper: 原来你买车不仅吃，还有这癖好
<happyaron> 啧啧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-3698011495.66.msFIjV&id=38317554339  普利司通这牌子??? 好像听过...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 全新普利司通车锁 自行车后锁 原装车锁 标准型正品-淘宝网 pp: 68.00
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我下班的路上有个山，特别给力
<BuMangHuo> 不对，小土包
<lysao> 有闲聊的朋友吗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ... 
<BuMangHuo> 中关村森林公园， 我这两天下班就在那里骑山地
<jussss> onlylove_: guest os也安装扩展包了，也设置文件夹共享了，怎么在guest os里访问？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你要买哪种？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 还是人锁？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然要买了, 我在想想
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我上班要骑, 没锁找死啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 长时间停车啊？
<BuMangHuo> 这个麻烦
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂, 是啊
<BuMangHuo> 关键有锁车的地方么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有存车处
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 免费的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 收费
<BuMangHuo> 收费的应该靠谱吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 存车费高点儿才好. 一天两块都行, 别给我丢了就好
<BuMangHuo> 一般收费停车的都有个虎符的啊
<BuMangHuo> 对不上不会让你推出去的
<BuMangHuo> 至少不会让人抬出去吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我没去看那个停车处啥样的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 最好是虎符
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 十字路口有停车的地儿
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 收费停车?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 西南角
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我去看看去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫父母,何物也 : 某公任一县童子试卷监阅。卷题取四书上一句"父母在"。内有一卷,破题为 :"夫父母,何物也?"公大笑,批文其上:"父,阳物也；母,阴物也；阴阳不 和生你这怪物也。
<BuMangHuo> 这天气
<jusss> 我擦，这沙尘暴
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pbyIdDVfAADwMhsgOtgAALrNAFllTcAAPBK974.jpg 据说这是摸奶门的升级版
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<jackness> ubuntu的手机哪里可以买啊？
<jussss> onlylove__: 这沙尘暴
<jussss> 好大
 * ^k^ 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 29 16:15:47 CST 2015 ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-03-29 trunk 50111) [i686-linux] 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://product.suning.com/0070076553/125828314.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=4410&utm_content=4303  要不要凑单
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【膳魔师(THERMOS)水壶/水杯】膳魔师 Thermos0.6L真空断热保温保冷杯JDA-600 S 银色【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购 pp: ¥ 1999.00 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 两件免运费, 比自己海淘划算
<Dio_> hi
<^k^> Dio_:点点点.  20:50
<MSErgo4K> Dio_: .
<Dio_> :    )
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 1999???
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 啥???
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: kk的报价不能信啊.....
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 120嘛
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 昂
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 保冷, 广口, 直接把冰可乐倒进去喝, 过会儿还是冰的, 多开心
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 看了下CLion的视频, 好复杂啊... 功能好多, 帮你写signature, 帮你重构, 帮你...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 其实吧, 写c真没必要用这种工具. 写
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 因为clang做的很好了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 但是别的复杂的语言就不行了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: C++的话赶紧需要
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: c++有clang++ lol~
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: java就没戏了...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我现在一直在学java, 很好用感觉
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: Java太麻烦了, 写个小程序, framework是核心代码的好几倍长...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那也只是小程序. 写大了就发现了, java代码量比py少多了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 牛牛~
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: java大法好, 退c保平安
 * MSErgo4K 那么问题来了, 究竟是java好还是php好呢?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 快被内核代码乱飞结构体指针给烦死了, 代码太难读
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 指针是阻碍人类进步的绊脚石
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 另外一个绊脚石就是文档跟代码不同步.
<QiongMangHuo> 还以为是马赛克...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 还是商业软件有前途.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不过zing他nnnnd卖这么贵搞毛啊!!!
<jusss> MSErgo4K: py3 192.23234234 - 23.3234234234324 这种小数点多的能计算不
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 你试过没?
<jusss> 貌似可以
<jusss> 不过我要计算时间差，unix时间太长，怕做减法不能判断
<hoxily`> jusss: 当然能
<hoxily`> jusss: 用 decimal.Decimal 类
<jusss> hoxily`: 180s 换成unix时间是多少
<jusss> epol还是什么的
<jusss> hoxily`: 我在写以前的那个imap idle邮件提醒
<hoxily`> jusss: epoch
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ...
<void1> php是世界上最好的语言 XD
<jusss> hoxily`: 帮我算下180秒的epoch数是多岁
<jusss> 多少
<hoxily`> jusss: firefox 或者 chrome里Console输入 new Date(180)你就知道了。
<jusss> 没打开过浏览器的console
<hoxily`> jusss: Ctrl+Shift+C
<hoxily`> jusss: Ctrl+Shift+K
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ORLBLDI/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: CafePress Use Linux Ash Grey T-Shirt T-Shirt Light T-Shirt: Clothing
<jusss> 你直接告诉我多好。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 要不用这个网站
<hoxily> http://www.epochconverter.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Epoch Converter - Unix Timestamp Converter
<jusss> 我要的是180s换成epoch那种差是多少，不是要怎么去转成epoch, 直接告诉我epoch就是秒，我就直接用180了就行了，也不这么麻烦了
<hoxily> jusss: epoch单位是秒啊？
<hoxily> jusss: 你竟然不知道epoch的计量单位是秒？
<hoxily> 我以为你想知道epoch时刻点为180的时刻，是什么时候。
<jusss> hoxily: 我记忆力超差
<hoxily> jusss: 要多复习
<jusss> hoxily: 我还写过使用过epoch的函数，用bash,定时启动系统通过bios, 我记不住
<jusss> 因为以前有鼻炎，记忆力很差，虽然后来做手术治好了，现在记忆力也不好
<jusss> 学习也差，一直是垫底的
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 早上好
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ... 候总你在哪儿?
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 顺义啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 哦, 我在通州... 你们顺义现在是早上?
<jusss> freeflying: 你们那现在早上了？
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 你是在德州吧
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 你看我ip...
<MSErgo4K> 124.126.177.136
<^k^> MSErgo4K, 124.126.177.136 北京市 电信
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 那你看我ip还天天在az呢
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 那你觉得我是买了个北京的vps吗?
<jusss> 德州是德州扒鸡的那个德州，还是德州电锯的那个德州
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 黑龙江德州
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 德州康籁那个德州
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 为了看视频啊
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 德州大学的那个德州
 * hamo 求北京vps
<MSErgo4K> hamo: hamo乖
<freeflying> hamo: 你们又住AT&T的会议中心啊
<hamo> freeflying: 没啊, westin啊
<freeflying> hamo: 高大上啊
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 这次你们不在, 忙死我了
<hamo> freeflying: 后悔没去搞个spg的会籍了...
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 赞模范员工
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> hamo: ...
<freeflying> hamo: 你那是旅行社顶过去的，不算QS
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 今天开会有个不好的消息. 
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 说出来开心一下
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 组会说的, 哎, 不开心
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 好吧, 我也不开心了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装Ubuntu14.04后电脑屏幕上的英文很不清楚,是怎么回事? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469537 上一周刚刚买了一台宏基台式电脑，相关链接：http://item.jd.com/1164910.html，买回来后电脑中有预装的 Windows8.1，一切正常。我把win8.1用Ubuntu14.04LTS替代后，发现开机后屏幕上的
<^k^>  ─> 英文字体相当的模糊。请问如何解决，谢谢！ zz: luweidong — 2015-04-15 21:31
<MSErgo4K> hamo: sigh... ... 
<jusss> hamo: 你又去米国了呀，拍几张白人小妞的果照分享下
<hamo> jusss: 黑人大妈要不?
<jusss> hamo: 不要，我不重口
<hamo> jusss: 那么有了
<hamo> freeflying: 你也在出差?
<saimazoon> nihao
<saimazoon> zheli bukeyi da zhongwenzi
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 你哪儿来的黑人大妈的果照???
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 毛果照
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 网上有啊
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 从没看见过....
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 果然还是你重口
 * hamo 无心吹水...
<MSErgo4K> hamo: mendeleydesktop蛮好用的
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 这又是啥?
<XTpeeps> saimazoon, 你的客户端不一样
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 用来整理电子文档的东西
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 对了, 你哪天回来上班?
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 办公室没人跟我玩百战天虫了
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 找李老板啊
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 他! 没! .1! 网! 段! 的! ip!
<MSErgo4K> 不对, 他有
<hamo> MSErgo4K: 不可能...他从来都是连线的
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 好好好!
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 明天虐杀他
 * MSErgo4K 我的心已经饥渴难耐!
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 诺基亚已死？呵呵，人家刚宣布156亿欧元收购阿朗，准备叫板华为呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469539 诺基亚的大新闻，真是久违了，只可惜不是N记粉丝们心心念念的回归手机市场，而是此前收购阿朗的传闻终于被证实，这里诺基亚的身份是电信设备制造商。 北
 * XTpeeps 2233
<tryit> MSErgo4K, .
<MSErgo4K> tryit: .
<tryit> MSErgo4K,  udeb如何在一个sata盘挂载时不指定挂载点
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 用udisk2
<MSErgo4K> tryit: run+="udiskctl mount -b /dev/sdx"
<MSErgo4K> tryit: dev/sdx应该有变量可以表示吧
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 不指定挂载点
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 对啊, 不指定挂载点啊
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 也就是设备对用户不可见
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 啊... 这叫不指定挂载点啊... 那我不知道了... 可以吗?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你太低调了
<MSErgo4K> ...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ...我说错了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不指定挂载点, 怎么访问?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 实际上是不指定设备在文件系统中对应的文件
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 就是让用户不能访问
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 售后调试时使用的设备
<hamo> MSErgo4K, 你太低调了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 那我不知道了... ... ...
<MSErgo4K> hamo: 乖.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你隐藏得太深了，感觉懂好多东西……
<MSErgo4K> tryit: ... google的...
<hamo> MSErgo4K, 你隐藏得太深了，感觉懂好多东西……
<tryit> hamo, ......
 * Administrator_ test
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 一个帖子发了三天，没有人知道解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469541 3天前，发了个关于Ubuntu 14.10 安装的 MyEclipse 10自动关闭的帖子，err_log下所有错误信息，都贴出来了，没有人理睬 zz: 舆風倾诉 — 2015-04-15 22:42
 * xtpeeps hi
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于升级的一点建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469542 在系统升级时能不能不下载 升级 下载 再升级,升级到一半又去下载,既看不到网络状态,又看不到下载进度,不知道系统当前的状态了，让人误以为安装失败了 zz: Hhhccc — 2015-04-15 22:44
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 突然打印不了了，打印时状态显示not connected,然后是processing http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469543 我在实验室，通过网络连接打印机打印 最开始是通过http://localhost:631/ 添加和设置打印机 打印机是Kyocera Kyocera TASKalfa 5500i (KPDL) 以前打印正常 最近开始打印不了了 打印
 * xtpeeps kill me 
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近怎么不见你说话
<knownbad> 感冒了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你没感冒的时候也没见你出来啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近怎么样？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠也没出来
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆还没怀孕？
<knownbad> ...
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 还没，   松鼠不是工作去了吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你们还想等多久？
<knownbad> 妈的，你以为我不想要？
<knownbad> 是不中。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆有问题吧
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 还是考虑换一个吧
<knownbad> 懒得换，我看的开但老婆一定要。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 她做了检查了么
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 她有问题么
<knownbad> 不知道，两人都检查了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 都检查了你还不知道么
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 到底是能下蛋还是不能？
<knownbad> 简而言之，公鸡说是母鸡母鸡说是公鸡。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 怎么可能  医生不是有结果么
<knownbad> 医生也没结论。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 美国的医生是真次
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你们各自找个人试试看
<knownbad> 找你妹。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 我看行
<knownbad> 不是一胎吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 我有表妹
<knownbad> 差多了。
<mugebjgd> XwinX, 你回红旗了？
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-16
<hoxily> kandu: morning
<iotouch> 请教下，C语言里面，默认的函数命名规则是怎么样的
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在vbox里装了好几个系统, archlinux上装个vbox,vbox里装win7 xp win8 centos debian ubuntu 哈哈哈
<jusss> 我现在可以说自己用过7个操作系统了,如果算上98,就是8个啦,哇卡卡
<jusss> 对了还有2000没算上
<jusss> 98 2000 xp win7 win8 ubuntu debian archlinux centos
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Desktop Next 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) 也直接使用多窗口模式了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469544 Ubuntu Desktop Next 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Daily Build，也直接使用多窗口模式了，不是之前的单窗口模式 zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-04-16 10:12 &lt
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<jusss> kandu: 帅哥早
<kandu> jusss: 不要羞辱我
<jackness> 大家中午好啊！
<jusss> hoxily: 如果网络中断, SSLSocket.read()会读到什么? 会和recv()一样读到空字串吗?
<hoxily> jusss: TMD自己去看文档
<hoxily> A
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问一下如何清除ctrl+alt+b的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469546 系统：ubuntu kylin 14.04 用快捷键ctrl+alt+b的时候在屏幕上直接弹出一个可视化的键盘。这个系统自带的快捷键和我的ide的快捷键重叠了。如何可以清除这个快捷键？已经找过一些方案还是没有
<^k^>  ─> 解决我的问题。谢谢！！ zz: albeter — 2015-04-16 10:40
<hoxily> jusss: 不要嫌烦，自己去看文档
<jusss> hoxily: 好像是要捕捉异常去判断断网,不会
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub可以启动.请问要怎么恢复/usr的权限,系统卡在第一屏无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469549 我因为修改了 /usr 的权限导致 red hat linux 6 无法启动 卡在了logo处（grub可以启动），请问要怎么恢复/usr的权限？ zz: boli5521 — 2015-04-16 11:38
<jackness> 大家吃饭了吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu12.04 LTS ，为什么浏览门户网站，有会死机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469552 ubuntu版本是：12.04 LTS 浏览QQ之类，图片多的门户网站就会死机。而浏览论坛就没问题了。这是什么原因？ zz: Aalsfjs — 2015-04-16 12:09
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  12:17
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 见到色象了么
<E022> BuMangHuo: ... 你妹
<E022> BuMangHuo: 哥这个名字怎么样? 除了有点儿二
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> E022: 那杯子你还真买啊？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 跟普通杯子没看出来有区别的样子，除了喝水不烫手
<BuMangHuo> 而且，喝水不烫手的杯子，不见得是好事
<BuMangHuo> 不烫手就会烫嘴啊
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 好有道理
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 这个吃过亏的人就知道
<BuMangHuo> http://app.techweb.com.cn/ios/2015-03-19/2134908.shtml
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ iOS8.2上不能愉快玩耍微信：无法返回上级菜单_Techweb
<BuMangHuo> 这个问题真蛋疼
<BuMangHuo> 已经遇到好多次
<happyaron> 股神今天去炒股了么男刀
<happyaron> 难道
<happyaron> 艾玛这词库我也受不了了
<happyaron> 去砍宋大侠
<alpha080> ...
<E022> BuMangHuo: 喝冰水用的啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 没盖子啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<E022> BuMangHuo: 要盖子干嘛...
<BuMangHuo> E022: 今天这个很好解释啊，请参考昨天的天气
<BuMangHuo> 万一窗户没有关好，杯子里面全是沙子了就
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我的杯子都没盖子..
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不过今天天气真好, 就是风大, 不然骑车一定很爽
<sennn> 北京現在還是沙塵暴嗎？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 你没骑？
<BuMangHuo> 我昨天下班没骑回去
<E022> BuMangHuo: 没锁没车支子
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这一点就说明你的车比我的好了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 为啥?
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这是高端车的 feature
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你的也是后配的啊
<BuMangHuo> 不是 bug
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不是，我的有
<BuMangHuo> E022: 美利达的话，要到挑战者系列才有资格没有撑子
<BuMangHuo> 公爵系列都是自带的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 哦... 你的方便啊. 
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我这个真抠门, 都不给车支子
<E022> BuMangHuo: 而且我还没找到合适的锁
<BuMangHuo> E022: 高端车都没有啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 可是我的是低端车啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 用的还是扎线呢
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不过去车行买的话，如果你需要他们会给你送个
<BuMangHuo> 扎线？ 哪里
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.HswQco&id=5280296006&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=2
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你说美利达，我想起来，家里小伙伴的就是challenger
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 抗液压剪正品立兆锁折叠锁LJ9080山地自行车锁电动摩托车防盗包邮 全亚洲唯一获得瑞典SSF认证的锁！台湾官网授权店铺，正品新款黄色钥匙！官网地址www.lihjaw.com.tw！锁芯银行金库锁芯，内部无弹簧无法破解防万能钥匙！ 抗顶级液压剪防20吨，只有消防队的那种顶级液压剪才能
<^k^>  ─> 剪断！锁头外壳塑料保护车漆，内部全实心，抗砸防钻抗暴力！被韩国推为年度最安全的 …
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我的不是油碟刹, 我的是线刹
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你也有受不了词库的时候？我家里的紫光貌似字频不太灵光，不过也比你这个好啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 用过那么多年输入法，其实好用的还是加加
<onlylove_> happyaron: 加加和搜狗差在哪里呢，搜狗有弹窗，有小广告，有后台，加加就一输入法
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我在windows下面用搜狗，经常被搜狗后台把带宽吃掉，丫丫的我用的3G啊，那点带宽被吃了我其他程序不用联网了
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我看大家都说 600 这个油刹还不如以前的线刹
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不可能吧..
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我买的就这个锁
<BuMangHuo> E022: 据说还不错
<jackness> 怎么赚美金啊？
 * onlylove_ 拜单车好 BuMangHuo E022
<BuMangHuo> 就是锁起来不方便
 * onlylove_ 拜单车壕 BuMangHuo E022
<E022> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 据说不错
<QiongMangHuo> 锁比车贵...
<onlylove_> 拜错了，重新来一遍
<jackness> 你们在私聊啊？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好像有说法锁的价格是车的1成
<BuMangHuo> 刚才有人呼叫股神来着？
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 你做什么的？公司要人吗？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不过我基本上确认我买到的是假锁
<BuMangHuo> E022: 淘宝上都说正品的要是是黄色的，我的就是黑色的
<BuMangHuo> E022: 哦不对， 台湾立兆是按钥匙的颜色来区分不同的代理商，黄色钥匙是网络销售产品，说白了就是网货，黑色钥匙是实体店的 
<E022> BuMangHuo: 质量一样吗?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 锤锤试试
<BuMangHuo> E022: 质量倒真不错
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 锤肯定是锤不开的
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我那天买车的时候，另一个来买的哥们说他用那个锁所了一年，公爵600没丢
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 要不锯下或者电解下？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 那就够了
<BuMangHuo> E022: 然后给人借出去一天，忘了给钥匙，就随便路上地摊买了把锁，当天就丢了
<E022> onlylove_: 怎么电解?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 锯？
<E022> BuMangHuo: ... ... 那我去下单...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 手动肯定弄不动
<BuMangHuo> E022: 别买最小号的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 锯条不够硬
<E022> BuMangHuo: 哦? 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 最小号锁不到杆子上，只能锁在车上
<E022> onlylove_: 太滑了手控制不住
<E022> BuMangHuo: 刚才给你那个不行?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 手的力气根本不够
<onlylove_> E022: 笨
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 好吧，这个理由凑合
<E022> onlylove_: 手的力气根本不够   太滑了手控制不住  是同一个理由.
<onlylove_> E022: 不是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 手工对这个锁暂时没有办法
<E022> BuMangHuo: 液压钳
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这家是预售
<BuMangHuo> E022: 液压剪没用的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 哦, 那不能等, 我换一家
<BuMangHuo> 只能切割机
<E022> BuMangHuo: 这么吊
<onlylove_> E022: 如果滑，我可以让它粗糙点，只要表面不滑了就可以了，但是力气这个确实没办法
<BuMangHuo> 至少目前技术开锁还没破解好像
<BuMangHuo> 不过好像哪里流传说这个锁已经被攻破
<E022> onlylove_: 力气不够慢慢磨就行了, 你都有办法让它不滑了
<BuMangHuo> 不过开锁到那个水平，也没人去开你那一辆自行车了估计
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 主要是硬
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 光大是不行的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 锁也是这个道理，银行也是这个道理
<E022> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 开锁水平这么高, 直接就去锁的厂家当设计了嘛
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你给色象讲
<palomino|working> 好像很有道理 BuMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> E022: 你买的话得 M 号
<E022> BuMangHuo: 好
<BuMangHuo> E022: S 号比较短，路边想锁栏杆上的话不够
<E022> BuMangHuo: 全都不是现货
<E022> BuMangHuo: 有现货delete
<E022> 得了
<E022> 的了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 真的，这个锁号称剪不断就是因为硬
<BuMangHuo> 京东好像也有
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246703.5.7MnBNS&id=25408128119&taskid=993784
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 英國 XENA X2 14MM碟锁摩托车锁 碟刹锁 双锁定防剪 送提醒绳锁架-淘宝网 pp: 62.00 - 369.00
<BuMangHuo> 第三方。。
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这种太坑了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 弄坏车?
<BuMangHuo> E022: 恩啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我想弄两把锁
<BuMangHuo> E022: 一，别人推着走两步你的刹车还要不？ 二， 万一你自己忘了，骑上摔一跤是必须的
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这个小的锁在临时停车的时候确实有点作用
<E022> BuMangHuo: 这倒是...
<BuMangHuo> 不过这个价格太夸张
<E022> BuMangHuo: sigh
<BuMangHuo> E022: 要不就再一把那种钢丝的密码锁之类的
<BuMangHuo> E022: 前后锁
<BuMangHuo> 碟刹锁反正我总觉得不靠谱
<BuMangHuo> E022: 那个四节锁你可以去实体店买啊
<BuMangHuo> 价格高10块，他们给你装上
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不错诶
<BuMangHuo> 去正经的车行应该也不会有假
<E022> BuMangHuo: 反正也得装车支子
<BuMangHuo> E022: 因为这锁架的螺丝手是拧不好的，得电动的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 哦, 那不错
<BuMangHuo> E022: 码表不要？
<BuMangHuo> 水壶架不要？
<BuMangHuo> 灯不要？
<BuMangHuo> 这些倒可以淘了自己装
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome 下配置多屏幕第一步u出问题, xrandr始终报错. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469554 我是要参照这个网页做的 http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Using_Multiple_Screens 。 不过第一步就报错，跑xrandr报错，并且我接了另个显示屏幕，只能人出来一个，现在两个显示屏幕显示的同
<^k^>  ─> 样的内容。 本人对linux不算太熟，都是上网搜着教程做，这个搜了两天实在搞不定，只能 …
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 店里买锁爆贵
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这个锁差不多
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 有快拆的地方就得有锁，我见过拆轮的，卸座儿的
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 店里说了，比网上贵10块
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 轮子他拿去能卖几个钱啊？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 万一谁轮子坏了，在街上寻觅一个换上呢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你买个新的可不少钱
<BuMangHuo> ... 
<BuMangHuo> 这种.. 
<alpha080>  =_=
<BuMangHuo> 我的坐管好像不能快拆
<BuMangHuo> 那这么说前轮也得锁了
<alpha080> qtwebkit又编译不了了。。。
<alpha080> 郁闷
<alpha080> 刷屏
<palomino|working> ...
<BuMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 码表我用的那个最便宜的貌似还不错
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 码表夏天你就知道了，太阳一晒液晶屏就全黑了，得吹风吹很久才能缓过来
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 后来我想开了，反正不贵，干脆买个simga靠谱的型号
<BuMangHuo> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.60.KBWDw7&id=19276647791&ns=1&_u=g11tpk4b0f2&abbucket=15#detail
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 顺东码表 正品顺东/SUNDING548B 15多功能自行车码表 SD码表-淘宝网 pp: 9.45
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这么严重哇？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 渣货
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我用的就这货
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不过不影响用就是了，比较影响心情
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 屏幕在停车的时候被旁边的扯把手刮花了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你用的无线的？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这都不是事儿，后来我车掉漆都不心疼了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 没有，低端无线不靠谱，费电而且容易被干扰
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 好点的码表，别人看见更容易拆走
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 下车拧下表头揣走。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 好码表都有快拆，你不拆走就没办法了
<BuMangHuo> sigma 都得上百阿布
<BuMangHuo> 好像得100
<BuMangHuo> 坏掉了 再换
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 早知道就该搞个有踏频率的心率带
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 水壶架别买铝的，买那种有弹性的塑料架，大概几块钱一个，非常好用
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 铝架矿泉水瓶放不上，差评。
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我的是送的，只有塑料的..
<BuMangHuo> http://picpaste.com/pics/IMG_0522-pfDIjNyO.1429164084.JPG 我这个车码表走线特别别扭
<BuMangHuo> 刹车线在左边，但是码表只能按在右边
<BuMangHuo> picpaste 上传图片居然不压缩？ 赞
<BuMangHuo> E022: 如果周末有今天这个天气就可以去骑行啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<BuMangHuo> E022: http://c.hiphotos.baidu.com/lvpics/s%3D800/sign=21fbe1fdb0119313c343f2b055390c10/77c6a7efce1b9d168f42b55ef1deb48f8c546403.jpg
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这个赞！
<BuMangHuo> 13km 的下坡
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这不是潭王路嘛，上13下13
<sennn> 很多的科學證據都引向這個結論：我們生活在虛擬的世界中。只是並非我們所想的計算機虛擬！
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 也就是说想爽13km下坡，你得先自己爬13km
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 去潭柘寺的路上好像是
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 嗯，潭柘寺到王平
<BuMangHuo> E022: 怎么样，想不想去爽一把 13km 下坡
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这条路从北城儿走恐怕要破150km/day
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 到潭柘寺来回就要将近120
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 这么夸张
<jusss`> HowIsItGoing: BuMangHuo 你们不怕遇到wrong turn? LOL
<BuMangHuo> jusss`: 没有老司机带路这么远还真不容易
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=348652
<BuMangHuo> jusss`: 不过有导航啊
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ 最美潭王路骑行记 山美 路美 美女领队美 - 东方红自行车旅行论坛 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<HowIsItGoing> jusss`: 问题不大，反正出去瞎绕腾，走错就走错了
<jusss`> 然后就wrong turn了
 * HowIsItGoing 这二货，竟然说潭王路好骑车，前几年这路年年塌方，擦
<BuMangHuo> 额
<jackness> http://jacknesstang.blogspot.com/
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 东方红的是不是猛人太多，给这些路线评级都偏低
<jusss`> HowIsItGoing: "我正乘坐在300km/h速度飞驰着的CRH A380 动车组上面" 那么快的动车上面有网?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 很多准专业级
<jusss`> 80km/h的普快,就时有时无了,300km/h上面能有网络?
<BuMangHuo> //
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<Nian> +i Nian
<jusss`> hoxily: exception ssl.SSLZeroReturnError 还是  exception ssl.SSLEOFError当服务器断开连接时,客户端遇到的异常?
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Linux中如何确保文件的立即存储 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469555 最近在弄u盘的速度测试时，发现文件系统的缓存，导致在fwrite，fclose文件之后不能保证文件内容立即保存到u盘上，这样写速度会偏高一点。 开始试着 mount -o sync UsbDevName mount_point，但发现会造
<^k^>  ─> 成u盘的写速度非常慢。请问各位是否有解决的方法？谢谢 zz: chenxitwo — 2015-04-16 14:31
<hoxily> jusss`: 没用过，不知道啊
<jusss`> hoxily: 这个异常用加ssl.吗?
<jusss`> hoxily: 异常是对象的可访问属性吗
<hoxily> jusss`: 类 也是个对象
<iotouch> 有哪个对C比较熟的，能帮我看一个问题嘛
<jusss`> hoxily: ssl_socket = ssl.wrap_socket(a_socket) 那except 什么?
<E022> iotouch: 这个频道里好几个会c的, 你还是直接说问题吧
<jusss`> hoxily: except ssl.SSLEOFError还是 SSLEOFError还是 ssl_socket.SSLEOFError
<iotouch> E022  http://pastie.org/10095461 代码在上面，为何 insert_node 无法起作用
<E022> iotouch: 问大家, 别问我. 我不会c... 但是有人会
<hoxily> jusss`: 哎。
<hoxily> jusss`: 非要我帮你看文档么？
<jusss`> hoxily: 我是真不懂对象这种东西
<jusss`> https://docs.python.org/3/library/ssl.html?highlight=ssl#module-ssl
<hoxily> iotouch: 你的url连接打不开，“链接被重置”。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 18.2. ssl — TLS/SSL wrapper for socket objects — Python 3.4.3 documentation
<jusss`> 对象编程,反人类\
<iotouch> hoxily 需要翻墙
<jusss`> 都网络中断了,用ssl包裹的链接都没显示异常导致程序退出,还得尼玛手写,擦
<hoxily> jusss`: 你是 import ssl; ？
<jusss`> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> 而不是 from ssl import 。。。
<hoxily> jusss`: 那么，这个页面里面提到的所有名字都在ssl模块内部。
 * jusss` 每次都在这种基础写法问题上浪费时间,擦擦擦
 * QiongMangHuo 我输了, 改用git-remote-bzr了
<jusss`> hoxily: ssl_socket = ssl.wrap_socket(a_socket) 那except 什么?
<E022> iotouch:       current = &node;       current->next = temp->next;  这句话, 你的node是栈上的空间, 函数调用完了就没了啊.
<hoxily>  wrap_socket() may raise SSLError.
<E022> iotouch: 我没仔细看你要干嘛, 随便一扫, 说错了也有可能
<hoxily> except ssl.SSLError as err:
<hoxily>     ...
<iotouch> E022 要怎么修改
<jusss`> hoxily: 不是SSLEOFError?
<E022> iotouch: 自己改去啊, 自己写了代码了不能用, 难道不应该自己去找到错误然后自己改正? 
<hoxily> The parameter suppress_ragged_eofs specifies how the SSLSocket.recv() method should signal unexpected EOF from the other end of the connection. If specified as True (the default), it returns a normal EOF (an empty bytes object) in response to unexpected EOF errors raised from the underlying socket; if False, it will raise the exceptions back to the caller.
<iotouch> E022 你说的都对，只是我不知如何改
<iotouch> 要不也不需要来这里问了
<hoxily> recv的时候，由wrap_socket构造时给的参数决定是raise except还是返回b''
<E022> iotouch: 你知道传值和传指针的区别?
<iotouch> E022 当然知道，
<E022> iotouch: 那你不知道自己写错了?
<iotouch> 就是因为我传的是指针，所以理论上应该已经修改了原链
<jusss`> hoxily: 看不懂,你帮我改下吧,我受不了面向对象了
<E022> iotouch: 66行
<E022> iotouch: 你修改的是栈上的node的next?
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 早知道你就买我上次推荐你的车了
<hoxily> jusss`: 自己改
<E022> iotouch: 同时, 你还有个叫node的全局变量????
<jusss`> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10831452/
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 上次那车的价格真心不错得
<jusss`> 我看不懂这个什么属性对象类blablabla的看不懂的名词
<E022> iotouch: 为何要有这个全局变量? 全局变量叫node, 函数里面的参数也叫node, 是个叫shadow的情况, 你的局部命名空间会覆盖全局变量的
<jusss`> 我知道大致怎么个过程就行了
<iotouch> E022 我再看下吧
<jusss`> 烦在这种基础写法上搞
<E022> iotouch: 有个东西, 叫做调试器. 
<hoxily> iotouch: 推荐 Visual Studio
<iotouch> E022 我用的是纯文本
<E022> iotouch: 所以我才推荐你找个调试器.
 * QiongMangHuo 为啥都不看README???
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 看不懂啊!!!!
<iotouch> E022 我是MAC
<iotouch> 有什么推荐的嘛
<E022> iotouch: 第一推荐, 删了装windows
<E022> iotouch: 或者, 用lldb
<QiongMangHuo> E022: git-remote-bzr 不支持 bzr  lp-propose什么的....
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒, 就不该用那东西. 
<E022> QiongMangHuo: git多难用啊
<QiongMangHuo> E022: lp-那一堆都不支持
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<hoxily> iotouch: 用xcode呀
<iotouch> nice，了
<iotouch> 好
 * E022 最理解不了用mac了... 
 * E022 还是windows好用
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu14.04firefox文本框不能选择文字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469556 刚装好系统时是没有这个问题的，不知道什么原因，现在firefox文本框不能选择文字，选择文字就等于删除文字。求救！！百度说是ibus不兼容的问题，可是我已经习惯这个了，请问怎么在不换
<^k^>  ─> 输入法的情况下解决？ zz: wtto00 — 2015-04-16 15:14
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我觉得我必须要来安利一下，g婊当年确实不错
<nyfair> android2.3.6大法好
<palomino|working> .....
<nyfair> 比android4之后的好太多了
<palomino|working> 有个bug直到4.3才close,烦死我了
<nyfair> 比如？
<palomino|working> 比如你打包apk时有个文件
<palomino|working> 末尾有好多好多0
<palomino|working> 压缩比很高
<nyfair> 不会压缩？
<palomino|working> 这文件在读到最后几十字节会抛异常
<nyfair> ...
<palomino|working> 害得我每个文件后面还得加1字节,nnd
<nyfair> 破马叔还写apk啊
<palomino|working> 而且不是100%会出错,不定什么时候就错了
<palomino|working> 做手机游戏啊..
<nyfair> 我做小黄油啊，咱们是同行
<palomino|working> 小黄油何物...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 小型黄色游戏
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> where???
<sennn> 朝鮮人民軍萬歲
<palomino|working> O_O
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: where?
<nyfair> 西朝鮮人民軍萬歲
<sennn> 偉大領袖金三胖萬歲！！！
<XTpeeps> 。。。什么情况
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 网络编程:第一次连接和第二次连接的不同 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469557 现在刚刚开始学网络编程，遇到了一个问题想要请教大家，程序可以从这里下载"ftp://www.studyandshare.info/server.c" 执行如下命令: $ gcc server.c -o server $ ./server 然后在另一个shell中输入并执
<^k^>  ─> 行如下命令: $ telnet localhost 3490 此时会输出一条语句，然后连接断开，如果你再次执行命 …
<theJian> 测试测试
<theJian> 测试测试
<iIlL10Oo> test
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:点点点.  15:45
<XTpeeps> 点点
<XTpeeps> test,time
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，你那widows多少内存来着，我今天突然想起，windows默认自己管理缓存，多大内存就有多大pagefile
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 现在想想自己的硬盘，略头大
<nyfair> onlylove_: 那是xp年代
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你多久没用windows了
<palomino|working> 32g onlylove_ 
<palomino|working> 但pagefile大小可以自己设置啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我天天用，我内存4G的时候就有4G的pagefile
<nyfair> palomino|working: 一般人懒得设
<palomino|working> 我弄了个特别小的扔别的盘上了
<nyfair> 不是有个毛子写了个兼容fat32和swap的文件系统么
<onlylove> 每次要谈正事就掉线
<nyfair> 弄个分区丢那里就行了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我linux没swap
<nyfair> onlylove: 我windows也没pagefile
<onlylove> nyfair: 4G对我用的linux程序来说太大了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你丫没pagefile不怕死？玩游戏？
<nyfair> onlylove: 反正内存用不完
<nyfair> onlylove: 不怕，一直都没问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 我前两天玩的时候直接弹条内存不足
<onlylove> nyfair: 一看，火狐抽风用了1G，剑网三2G，然后系统800M，一共4G物理2G缓存
<nyfair> onlylove: 求剑三橙装
<onlylove> nyfair: 估计没pagefile已经死了
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 28.4% free - Swap: 3.8GB, 100.0% free]
<onlylove> nyfair: 你去成都西山居找GWW要去，丫的剑网三我就没见除武器以外的橙色
<onlylove> palomino|working: 本来打算再买根4G加上，后来想，直接买根8好了……
<nyfair> onlylove: 8g我觉得刚好够啊，4g确实缺了点
<onlylove> nyfair: 我怕以后不够，我这机器打算再用几年
<palomino|working> 8g已经是下限了..
<nyfair> 我老滚5装了一堆mod也不用8g啊
<nyfair> 还有什么游戏这么夸张？
<palomino|working> 主要是对开发者来说..
<palomino|working> 游戏还好
<nyfair> 。。。
<palomino|working> gta5也就5 6g的样子
<nyfair> palomino|working: 去搞maya吧，16g都嫌少
<nyfair> palomino|working: 壕求送gta5
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 所以家里才配了32g内存么
<palomino|working> 结果直到现在也没学过maya
<nyfair> palomino|working: 我穷人，只有8g
<nyfair> 咦，大胸鸟发gta5了啊
 * QiongMangHuo 下限路过...
<nyfair> 家里带宽才100mb，60g要下多久？
<nyfair> 还好我搞定了度娘云不限速
<palomino|working> 大胸鸟...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 穷人买不起游戏，只能跪舔大胸鸟啊
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 你看，我humble bundle花1美分买正版游戏，结果就有luojie那种家伙跳出来说我不道德
<nyfair> palomino|working: 既然买正版游戏都不道德，还是让大胸鸟替我背锅吧，反正盗版是她传播的
<onlylove__> 大胸鸟……你说宿菲菲么 nyfair
<nyfair> onlylove__: 是啊
<onlylove> Σ( ° △ °|||)︴又掉了
<nyfair> http://img.nga.178.com/attachments/mon_201502/05/-7_54d313b1500bc.jpg
<palomino|working> ... nyfair 
<palomino|working> humble bundle我也买了不少..
<onlylove> nyfair: 我擦，我上班呢！
<nyfair> onlylove: 大胸鸟自拍照啊，那么模糊有什么问题
<iIlL10Oo> 大胸器
<nyfair> palomino|working: 对啊，总有些人觉得自己花钱多了看别人花钱少的不爽
<onlylove> nyfair: 你和luojie较劲，确定不是吃撑了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我以前没少喷他，从ogg音质到dcss攻略，后来他好像看上我了，就不跟我较劲了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是不是自我感觉很好
<yunfan> nyfair: 哪里有大胸?
<theJian> 太模糊辣
<nyfair> yunfan: 妮邹凯
<yunfan> nyfair: 是你刚才说的大胸自拍照嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 看上边她贴的图，你看看多大size吧
<onlylove> 其实真不明白她发那图打算做啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 顶多c 那个胸罩还稍微垫了点
<nyfair> onlylove: 大胸鸟就是个梗而已，不用较真，谁知道那图是不是
<onlylove> 拍了就拍了，为毛放出来
<yunfan> onlylove: 这人是谁啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 3DM
<onlylove> yunfan: 盗版游戏站长
<yunfan> 哦 明白了 好像是这个名字
<nyfair> yunfan: 3大妈站长不知道么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过不是很像
<yunfan> nyfair: 我从来不上这网站 不过我知道这地方
<yunfan> 因为我曾经人肉一些人到过这
<onlylove> yunfan: C可以了吧……非要F么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我听你们这个错号 以为很大嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: nyfair起的，估计比他的大
<yunfan> onlylove: 你怎么知道ny不是伪娘
<onlylove> yunfan: 等你去魔都把他挖出来啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 据说L5E见过本尊，不知道真假
<BuMangHuo> l5e 呢
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 那个图是你？
<freeflying> nyfair: 你？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你们一群人不是都有l5e微信啥的么
<nyfair> 这脸你不认识？大胸鸟啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 候总和千人斩不认识应该正常
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 不认识脸也认识右下角几个字吧
<BuMangHuo> ?
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 上班呢，没好意思仔细看
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不是跟l5e很熟么 为毛你没去套出来?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我没有 l5e 的微信号
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和她不熟，没事别炸我
<freeflying> nyfair: 没看出这是男还是女
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你上的白班还是夜班
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 都上怎么样
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 身体就是这么棒
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你这确定不是要钱不要命？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 没钱活个P
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 都上的话收入一定高
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 命都没了，要钱作甚
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 忘了前两天猝死的那个了？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 所以整天买买买
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 赚，但是不存
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 说的好像你存得住似的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 晚上能赚多少白天花多少
<yunfan> onlylove: 钱这个东西 生不带来 死却可以烧去 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这样的话，损失最大的情况就是大清早死了，一整晚的工资花不出去
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得我知道的太多了啊
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 我觉得你真是有耐心
<yunfan> onlylove_: mate2续航太刁了 
<onlylove_> yunfan: 多久
<freeflying> http://www.ted.com/talks/takaharu_tezuka_the_best_kindergarten_you_ve_ever_seen#t-575478
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Takaharu Tezuka: The best kindergarten you’ve ever seen | Talk Video | TED.com
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 网络摄像头怎么通过路由器连接电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469558 我的系统是win8.1.创泽视讯的IP监控头.高手救救。在网上收了找不到教程。 zz: AhaOK — 2015-04-16 16:52
<onlylove_> 微软的bing搜索如何判断语言啊，我的系统是english的locale啊，为啥还给我中文版
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: ip?
<E022> onlylove_: 当然是ip了.
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 迪卡侬的滑板质量如何啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 10小时以上
<yunfan> freeflying: 索尼那个超长续航的手机 目前可有二手货?
<freeflying> 不知道
<yunfan> moto e网页浏览居然也能撑到8小时 他电池才2000mah不到 
<nyfair> onlylove: 巨硬怎么可能这么智能，我日文版的windows用bing都给我日文网页
<nyfair> onlylove: 我还是天朝ip
<Relaed> 巨硬快不行了
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我前两周去看了看迪卡侬，他家看起来很正经的样子啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 他家卖锁的货架上居然还标清楚哪个锁适合什么场合，锁多长时间使用
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 啥？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这个才是真正卖工具的人 知道什么工具适合什么场合
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 至少看这一点，我觉得他家算靠谱
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 最靠谱的还是自己造
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上帝得优 : "只有上帝才知道答案,顺祝圣延快乐！＂学生在答卷上写道,"上帝得优,你得差,祝新年快乐！＂老师批语。
<onlylove___> nyfair: 我也不知咋回事啊，我english的linux啊，不过选地理位置选了hk，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 电脑时常被拒绝服务攻击，ufw防火墙日志规则应怎写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469560 安全连接不用记录，只记录拒绝服务攻击日志？ zz: Naopas — 2015-04-16 19:23
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  20:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu软件推荐（资料来自深度网站） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469562 ubuntu软件推荐（资料来自深度网站） http://wiki.deepin.org/index.php?title= ... 8%E8%8D%90 zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-04-16 20:28
<XTpeeps> 点点点，20:34
 * XTpeeps 不会
<iMadper> ...
<XTpeeps> TT
<sennn> GNU HURD 0.6 release
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 見和尚 : 有三人同行﹐途遇穿一破褲者。一友曰﹕"這好像獵戶張網。"一人曰﹕"不然﹐還似漁翁撒網。"又一人曰﹕"都不確﹐依找看來﹐好像一座多年破廟。"問﹕"為何﹖"答曰﹕"前也看見和尚﹐後也看見和尚。"
<gebjgd> sennn, 那东西且完不了
<jackness> 大家早上好啊
<hoxily> kandu: good morning
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 用chromium时，terminal报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469566 本人菜鸟，用chromium时，一切都正常，就是terminal中总报错： ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment. getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE) failed [3137:3206:0417/052214:ERROR:get_updates_processor.cc(240)] PostClient
<^k^>  ─> ToServerMessage() failed during GetUpdates getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE) failed [3137:3173:0417/052216:ERROR:channel.cc(30 …
<jackness> 大家早上好啊
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 平安夜,感恩节,复活节.名字翻译的太好听 : 据说是小资文学标点原则:拿逗号当顿号使,拿句号当逗号使,叹号不淡定从来不使,省略号很深沉恨不得竖着使。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 仙剑2和古墓丽影10周年纪念版都能和windows下一样玩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469567 wine真是个好东东：仙剑2和古墓丽影10周年纪念版都能和windows下一样玩，就是分辨率相同的情况下字迹有些模糊，还有请教：wine和amd 专用驱动有冲突，怎么解决？我用的amd g880主
<^k^>  ─> 板，hd7750显卡 zz: sjpy — 2015-04-17 9:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求大神指教怎样在Ubuntu14.10上安装win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469568 安装Ubuntu的时候没有使用操作系统并存，把原来的win7冲掉了，磁盘页都变成了sda1、sda2.. 现在想用U盘安装win7，有没有ntfs的磁盘， 有没有哪位大神指教下怎么弄啊，不要光盘安装就是U盘
<^k^>  ─> 安装的方法！ 非常感谢！！！ zz: wujipeng — 2015-04-17 9:35
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 上联：世界那么大，我想去看看；下联：钱包那么小，你们走不了；横批：好好上班
<jiero> roylez:  我怎么觉得任何确定的事情都让我觉得人生空虚。
<jiero> cherrot:  有什么事情么
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu 播放音乐等的提示信息的方块是怎么实现的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469569 见图 这个由办法通过程序控制吗 zz: loujiaye — 2015-04-17 10:31
<sillyplus> hello guys
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • [求助]Ubuntu14.04双显示器,主显示器鼠标闪烁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469570 我的电脑是nVidia 310M和Intel双显卡,并且连接了两个显示器共同工作,无论哪个显示器作为主显示器,都会出现鼠标闪烁的情况,请问如何解决呢? 设置中并没有出现未知显示器,禁用未知显
<^k^>  ─> 示的做法不可行呢. 求大神解决,谢谢! zz: jecopeng — 2015-04-17 11:24
<BuMangHuo> 早
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: momo 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 《Ubuntu下使用Shadowsocks + GFWlist实现全局pac代理》疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469573 Quote: 原本Windows下面有Shadowsocks-gui客户端，能自动下载gfwlist并生成pac文件非常的方便 在Ubuntu下面其实搞成全局的PAC也不是特别复杂，这里记录一下。 https://github.com/librehat
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:36
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 《Ubuntu下使用Shadowsocks + GFWlist实现全局pac代理》疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469575 Quote: 原本Windows下面有Shadowsocks-gui客户端，能自动下载gfwlist并生成pac文件非常的方便 在Ubuntu下面其实搞成全局的PAC也不是特别复杂，这里记录一下。 https://github.com/librehat
<onlylove> BuMangHuo:拜万人斩
<jusss> onlylove: 今天好安静
<onlylove> jusss: 安静就安静吧，忙
<onlylove> jusss: 今天真的忙
<jusss> onlylove: 你有啥忙的?忙着斗地主?
<onlylove> jusss: 边玩去，客户项目过来了忙着测试
<jusss> hoxily: 来写个斗地主的程序,我们玩斗地主 :)
<hoxily> jusss: 我从网上download了一个 五子棋终结者，执黑必胜。
<hoxily> jusss: 你要跟我战战看吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 把客户端发我下,我现在换系统了
<onlylove> 刚听一妹子说，不是HP的扫描仪不会用……
<jusss> hoxily: 我得进vbox开win7 
<onlylove> jusss: 你换win98了？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • gnome-menus库的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469576 我正在实现一个获取系统软件的功能，使用的是gnome-menus这个库，运行环境是LinuxMint17.1，我用库中的测试代码test-menu-spec.c测试时，发现打印的结果和Menu显示的所有应用不匹配，而且当我以root权限运行程序，发现和以
<^k^>  ─> 普通权限运行的结果也不匹配，请大家指教。 zz: wpp — 2015-04-17 11:46
<jusss> onlylove: arch呀,然后虚拟机装了好几个系统
<hoxily> jusss: 装 mono 呀
<hoxily> jusss: 微软的.net framework 都开源了
<jusss> hoxily: 我有虚拟机不搞那个,我的/都已经快20G了,不敢装软件了
<hoxily_> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dD3wBLn
<^k^> hoxily_: ⇪ wuziqi-client.7z_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<tryit> jusss, 工作定了吗
<jusss> tryit: 嗯,下周周一入职
<jusss> 下下
<tryit> jusss, 待遇如何
<jussss> tryit: 还行 :)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有什么好的备份工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469577 有没有什么比较好的备份工具，在系统升级失败或出问题的时候可以恢复到原来的状态？求教 zz: wisner — 2015-04-17 12:02
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 你不要学坏啊
<BuMangHuo> 色象呢
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 绿色的偏光镜跟黑色的有啥区别不， cc cherrot
<BuMangHuo> 买了个黑灰夹片，店家给我弄来一个墨绿色的
<Sn0rt> how to backup a installed rpm package in redhat?
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 我需要在uefi 32bit的设备上引导Kali linux（基于debian） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469580 我找了一个bootia32.efi放到efi目录下 嗯.... 他启动了 但是进了grub2 命令行模式里 于是我linux (hd1,msdos)/live/initrd.img boot=live noconfig=sudo username=root hostname=kali noswap 然后报错了er
<^k^>  ─> ror:invalid magic number. 这是什么鬼呢？ zz: 大茶几 — 2015-04-17 13:32
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不懂
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不过颜色不正戴着恐怕会难受
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 也对啊，不过貌似偏光的确实有点作用，出门眼睛不晃了
<hoxily> jussss: PING 234d70df3522cb289a7f0d862841e696
<hoxily> jusss: PING 234d70df3522cb289a7f0d862841e696
<jussss> hoxily: 福利？
<hoxily> jussss: 不是。md5sum值而已
<jussss> hoxily: 那发我也没用呀，我又看不懂
<hoxily> jussss: 我以为你会PONG回来
<jussss> hoxily: it's fucking weird当向老板提出离职后还要在公司再待半天等下班
<hoxily> jussss: 正常得一个月交接嘞
<hoxily> jussss: 试用期就不用了。
<jussss> hoxily: 嗯
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 【4月21日，北京】Qt/QML专场培训 - Ubuntu手机创新大赛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469581 Ubuntu开发者大赛开启几个多月来， 我们已经在线上线下举行多次培训活动。 这次刘老师再次约你线上交流使用Qt为Ubuntu手机做开发的方方面面。 了解Qt，QML或者熟悉JavaScript的童
<^k^>  ─> 鞋们都非常时候。是你的菜，就赶快报名参加吧。 【时间】2015年4月21日 19：30-21：00 -地 …
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 有 GTAGS 就不需要 tags 文件了吧，但是我用 gtags 的时候，用 C-] 跳到函数定义的地方，然后用 C-t 或者 :po 都回不去了就，E73: tags stack empty 是什么原因呐
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是c-o么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我去，赞
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: set cscopetag
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 堪忧啊...
<BuMangHuo> 设置了的，我以为还是跟 tags 一样的 C-t 呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: tags就是c] co ci嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没听说过c-t
<BuMangHuo> 用 tags 的时候我一直 C-t 的啊
<root> 大家下午好啊！
<jackness> 天天没人管理了吗？
<jackness> 见不到管理员了
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, BuMangHuo 你们俩真早……
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你不是emacs用户么?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我是双修用户啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ...
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 赞
<jackness> 双修？
<jackness> emacs是什么意思啊？
<^k^> jackness: define:emacs not defined.
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 太弱了吧
<^k^> QiongMangHuo,
<BuMangHuo> 我还没设置对？ 我目录结构是  dir/1.c dir/a/a.c dir/b/b.c  我用 C-] 在 1.c 里面可以跳到 a.c 里面，然后在  a.c 里面继续跳就打开的空文件
<BuMangHuo> 好像是 autochdir 之类的问题？
<BuMangHuo> 它在 a.c 里面跳同一个文件里面的内容的时候，还是找 a/a.c
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像是autochdir的问题
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我看你也设置了啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我偶尔也遇到...
<BuMangHuo> 额
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 考虑关掉, 先让我想想当初为啥开它
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27183726/autochdir-and-nerdtree
<^k^> ⇪ ti: vim - autochdir and NERDTree - Stack Overflow
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Set_working_directory_to_the_current_file
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 试试vimwiki说的那个呢?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 邮件alpine的使用教程哪里有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469583 终端下的邮件alpine的教程哪里有？ zz: wisner — 2015-04-17 14:43
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 缩话
<jusss> alpine 难用的一货,win下的都不支持多编码字符集
<jusss> gnus除了会一卡一卡的,其它挺好的,
<jusss> 就是不支持imap idle,如果gnus支持imap idle那简直就是很棒的邮件客户端了
<jusss> onlylove_: 还在忙?
<onlylove_> jusss: 啥事情
<jusss> onlylove_: 没事
<jusss> onlylove_: 出来聊会
<jiero> 谁告诉我一个靠谱的支持4K的电视盒子啊。
<jiero> 天猫魔盒1s+ 不支持4K，好奇怪。
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: git本地删文件后push下远端会删除吗?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 历史记录里有
<jusss> 用git一年了,还是只会基本操作...push pull
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 一个文件最多能回滚多少次? 比如我从github上pull一个仓库,那个仓库里的文件有多次修改,我拉下来后也能回滚吗?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 改了之后很开心
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你帮我double check下
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 免费报名：Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 【4月25日，武汉大学站】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469584 中国移动&Ubuntu开发者大赛活动火热进行中， 如果你还没有报名的话，现在就到中国移动参赛页面报名参加了dream.10086.cn/match。 目前作品上传已经正式开启， 所
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 说话!
<BuMangHuo> 来了来了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 稍等啊
<yunfan> jiero: 要4k干嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: autocmd BufEnter * silent! lcd %:p:h
<jiero> yunfan: 有4k电视。
<yunfan> 这个鸟ubuntu开发大赛 真机都没有 就要开发大赛 
<jiero> yunfan: 只要软件商举办的不都是这样么
<jiero> yunfan: 反正都是网络应用。在中国卖不出去
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 妥了
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 优麒麟Ubuntu Kylin助力开发者为Ubuntu手机开发创新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469585 近日，Canonical与中国移动联合发起的“Ubuntu开发者创新大赛”正在各大高校如火如荼的展开，公开征集优秀适配Ubuntu操作系统的Scope、应用等作品。其中，优麒麟作为本次大赛的开
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: momoda
<yunfan> jiero: 还不如搞火狐手机开发者大赛呢 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个高级哎
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那 autochdir 可以留着了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 唉你等等
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: autochdir在我这儿不是第一次惹事儿了
<jiero> yunfan:  更卖不出去，连正经商业公司都不是，都不卖钱，中国谁理
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你不是两个一起开吧?
<jiero> yunfan: 连短信扣钱法都用不了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是，我刚才为了测试，又用 tags 去了，现在用 gtags 还是不对啊
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 发现我4月1日投澳币，今天卖出的年化利润率竟然是 30%。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 重新打开?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 需要删了 autochdir 么
<BuMangHuo> 当然重新打开的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对啊 关掉autochdir
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为毛一起开?
<BuMangHuo> 关了autochdir 还是打开的空文件啊
<yunfan> jiero: 你懂个p 移动喜欢这种的 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怎么会啊
<jiero> yunfan: 移动喜欢毛那样的。移动喜欢收费走短信的，不要走网络的。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 还真是
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我先前没用tags的那一套
<yunfan> jiero: 你根本不懂
<jiero> yunfan: 是不是只有山东移动有无限升级套餐？你解释一下怎么赚钱？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: imadper或者ooxx呢？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 难道都去米帝了？
<cherrot> jiero, 天气不错 无事
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我也没看到
<yunfan> jiero: 现在哪里有什么无限套餐 何况你要考虑个问题 移动的老总的利益跟移动公司的利益并不一致 
<cherrot> tmux 能否在当前窗口右侧创建新窗口？ cc BuMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 乃用 gtags 不
<yunfan> 所以你不要考虑什么移动公司赚钱的问题 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 可以啊
<cherrot> what if gtags
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: C- |
<yunfan> 如果你要从这个角度出发  他们根本就不该做tds-cdma
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃去年去德国就是申请的德签？
<cherrot> what is gtags
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 好申请么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对啊 我这么老实的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没啥难度
<jiero> cherrot 天气不错， pm2.5 200，可视距离4公里。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: unbind '"'
<cherrot> BuMangHuo,  Ctrl + | ?
<BuMangHuo> bind - splitw -v # 分割成上下两个窗口
<BuMangHuo> unbind %
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 壕 你要去欧洲?
<BuMangHuo> bind | splitw -h # 分割成左右两个窗口
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这个意思？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 要去欧洲啊？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 旅游签么？ 收入证明用啥？ 流水还是存款？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不 我想创建新的window 但默认是创建到最后 我想创建一个邻居窗口 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 商务签, 我多老实的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo 去东欧。C社貌似开始节约开支了，开会都去便宜的地儿。
 * QiongMangHuo 从来说啥是啥
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 没太明白唉
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 牛牛
<BuMangHuo> 哦，window
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那你哪来的邀请函？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 比如 现在又 12345 5个 window， 我当前在2，创建window后 想要一个新的3  而不是一个新的6.。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 可以做么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 明白了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: Linux Foundation
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 擦，有大腿抱果然牛
<^k^> cherrot: define:gtags not defined.
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, gtags 是什么鬼
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不知道唉
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 代码里面跳来跳去的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 比ctags高级？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 换dir的一个也不要, 然后世界就清净了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我用ctags+cscope+jedi-vim(for python)
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 被你召唤来了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1074152.html?jd_pop=2b9d24bc-fb3e-4c72-aef4-897f79dcefda   老司机, 提前买电视吧.
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 可以交换
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【海尔U42H7030】海尔模卡（MOOKA）U42H7030 42英寸安卓3D智能8核网络4K超薄窄边框UHD超高清LED液晶电视【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 2399.00
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 42寸4k屏幕的   海尔....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 着啥急, 明年更便宜
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 比如你现在在 4 里面，想换到 0 里面， swap-window -t 0
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 十年后更便宜.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 可是我计划明年买房
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不开心啊, 最近没人咨询我买东西的事了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我家附近有个小区, 叫做碟全花园, 很赞. 
<iMadper> 蝶泉花园
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你绑定个快捷键就好了
<iMadper> happyaron: 破输入法!
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: bind-key -n C-S-Left swap-window -t -1
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你现在用啥wm?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: awesome
 * iMadper 有啥wm对hidpi到lowdpi能自动无缝切换同时显示吗?
 * onlylove 终于明白二代为啥就200块还能过的很好了，人炒外汇呢
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 这种事有的  
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在能支持hdpi的wm就不多吧？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 但好麻烦
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那不就得了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哪里麻烦
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实我真不知道... 因为我只用一个wm, 别的都不了解
<onlylove> iMadper: 你会那么多编程语言，却只用一个wm
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 首先得一直移动。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 编程语言其实我也只会perl...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你骗谁呢？
<iMadper> onlylove: 还好久都不用了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那我教你一个办法
<iMadper> onlylove: 剩下的都是hello world级别的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 比如你要在 2 的右边新建一个， 先得把 3 C-d 掉
<iMadper> onlylove: 主要是别的都太难学了... 只有perl掩盖了编程细节
<BuMangHuo> 然后新建，就会在 3 了...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 算了 总之没有简单直接的办法
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在在学java, 觉得java真不错
 * iMadper 力推java入门书 the joy of java第二版
<cherrot> iMadper, 真棒
<iMadper> cherrot: 么么哒
<cherrot> iMadper, 你要用java干嘛？ 
<iMadper> cherrot: 我发现国内论坛里面推荐的java书, 看起来都特别傻逼, 就这本最好
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 学王垠, 尝百草
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 弄个脚本啊，新建，移动一条龙
<iMadper> cherrot: 暂时还没想法 就是学学. 
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 学王垠，当喷子，٩(๑`^´๑)۶
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 王银尝百草了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 尝了各种语言嘛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没吧?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 他会的还没邵成多吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 还算是正常范畴, 考虑到他本身就是做语言设计相关的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯, 而且他蛮推崇Java
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: autodir 的配置还有哪句？
<BuMangHuo> 看起来没有了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也很推崇java... 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 刚刚那句我都不用了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不切dir了现在
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwCN0w9dW1Y  <- 我觉得还不错诶
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 还真是
<BuMangHuo> 不过话说 autochdir 到底干嘛用的啊?  cc cherrot 
<jiero_> iMadper: 竟然竟然你赞了苹果笔记本
<iMadper> jiero_: 昂. 是啊. 
<iMadper> jiero_: 好的东西我都赞. 不过那个本确实有设计缺陷, 比如只有一个type c接口.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实最困扰我的是这句啊 nnoremap <C-w>\ :scs find c <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR>
<iMadper> jiero_: 但是看上去真的很好看
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我必须按很多次 C-w \ 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为啥子呢?
<BuMangHuo> 才能起作用
<BuMangHuo> 很多次 = 3-6
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不会啊
 * jiero_ iMadper这个时代缺乏领导者，一个无限的usb多好。
<jiero_> iMadper: lol
<BuMangHuo> 有时候两次，有时候三次，最多六次
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 直接执行 :scs find c 没问题
<jusss> 就一个口,就不能边看小电影边充电了,不好
<iMadper> jiero_: 设想都是好的, 一个比内存还快的廉价硬盘多好, 一块儿一年充电一次的硬盘多好. 
<jiero_> jusss: 怎么会 看电影您能看10小时
<iMadper> jiero_: 但是, 又有什么用呢, 大家做不出来
<onlylove_> jusss: 无线充电才是未来，少年，你OUT了
<BuMangHuo> 绑定到类似 C-b 之类的，也没问题
<jiero_> iMadper: 哪个做不出来
<jiero_> iMadper: 磁带不耗电
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我这里很好...
<iMadper> jiero_: 磁带慢的很.
<iMadper> jiero_: 日常用, 用磁带???
<jiero_> iMadper: 固定的不慢
<jusss> onlylove_: 我在看git这种只可意会不可言传的东东
<iMadper> jiero_: 慢.
<jiero_> iMadper: 用网络
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我得抽空把配置捋一下了
<QiongMangHuo> 我再试试
 * QiongMangHuo 好的不得了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: +1
<BuMangHuo> ....
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43740
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 在我这里就是没问题系列
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果是中国第一科技品牌
 * iMadper 怒赞李老板
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我关了 不然和好多插件不兼容   就是自动切换 CWD的
<jusss> onlylove 土豪们都全球各种飞,我这么大了还没做过一次国内的飞机,擦
<iMadper> jiero_: 别说别的, 如果有可能, 大家当然希望能有个电池支撑笔记本跑一年了, 但是怎么做出来?
<cherrot> iMadper, 别忘了有人问学javascript看什么书好 国内一堆傻逼推荐犀牛书呢
<jiero_> iMadper: 每个地方都有特斯拉一样的充电线圈
<jiero_> lol
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我记得当初是跟 leadf 有啥冲突来着
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<jiero_> iMadper: 大家都在线圈上给自己充电，然后自己给笔记本电脑充电。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 对 而且和 cscope ctags也不好合作  既然有了LeaderF 就完全不需要autochdir 了
<cherrot> iMadper, 最烦国内这些不学无术就会瞎比比的人
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你的terminal捕获了C-w吧？
<cherrot> 所谓毁人不倦
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也是国内不学无术就会瞎逼逼的...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 忘了我为啥单单多了一个<C-w>\的绑定了...
<cherrot> iMadper, 你是逼逼  不是瞎逼逼
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> iMadper, 逼逼你好，我叫棒棒
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好像他 wiki 里面这么推荐写的？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: iMadper 这周末又是P&E展了
 * HowIsItGoing 想去
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
 * cherrot ....
<jiero_> cherrot: 瞎逼逼的是我。
<jiero_> lol
 * cherrot 遁逃
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: PE是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像是为了和tags对应 忘了
 * jiero_ 拍拍 cherrot
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 应该不是，刚才我把 vim 的配置都删了，就留下 gtags 这类的，就没问题，可能是我后来配置的什么东西冲突了 cc QiongMangHuo 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 摄影与电子器材展
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 我不想去. 
<cherrot> jiero_, 对 你是瞎比比~
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 里面都是有钱人. 
<iMadper> 瞎哔哔
<jiero_> cherrot: 我很自豪
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 各种玩儿器材的好机会
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不过我好像只用c\c c\s, 别的都不咋用
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实这两句就够了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 哪里得展
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我对器材不感冒, 买相机摄影是为了接触妹子们, 现在已经有妹子玩了就不需要玩器材了. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 查了一下 别人没推荐, 那句是我主管主动加的
<QiongMangHuo> 主观
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 帝都，国家会议中心好像
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 一会儿删掉...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 擦，太实际了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 有啊，我查到的配置好像都有 C-w \ 来着？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不服?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不服?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://cscope.sourceforge.net/cscope_maps.vim
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=7.16 KiB ; type=text/plain
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我最服你了
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我现在都忘了我从哪里抄来的了，我现在改回来了，只信仰你
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> 不过还是要用 molokai 代替你用的 desert QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我写的都很清楚 注释也全 log也好
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 从来不直接拿来搞得乱七八糟
<E022> 等我有时间了, 我要重构我的配置文档然后公开出来.
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这个问题，是在我说的豆腐之前吧？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你的豆腐?
<HowIsItGoing> E022: 最服你了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我可没吃你的豆腐, 你不要乱说
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你需要啥功能, 我告诉你就是了啊~
<E022> BuMangHuo: 推荐你的生产力插件你又不用. fasd之类的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 还有percol
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的热死了！
<E022> BuMangHuo: percol让git用起来得心应手
<BuMangHuo> E022: 麻婆的豆腐
<jiero_> onlylove: 你竟然也是八卦大师。。。
<BuMangHuo> E022: fasd 当然用啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 来, 给你公开我现在用的最多的一个功能: function gs {git show $(gl | percol | cut -d' ' -f1)}
<jiero_> onlylove: 还超过了 roylez
<BuMangHuo> E022: 只不过不在 emacs 里面用
<onlylove> jiero_: 我什么时候是八卦大师了
<BuMangHuo> percol 和 fasd 都用啊 E022 
<E022> BuMangHuo: 哥写的插件这么完美你都不用..
<E022> BuMangHuo: 拉黑
<onlylove> jiero_: 没证据乱泼脏水
<jiero_> onlylove:  https://ircweb.linuxfire.info/url/
<onlylove> 只会perl的居然会写插件，还不是perl的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 还有keysnail, 跟percol是同一个作者.
<E022> onlylove: 这个插件水平也就是hello world水平的, 我给你看代码
<onlylove> jiero_: 不是可信任的连接、
<onlylove> jiero_: 你搞的啥
<jiero_> onlylove: 不是我。
<E022> onlylove: https://github.com/madper/helm-fasd/blob/master/helm-fasd.el
<^k^> ⇪ ti: helm-fasd/helm-fasd.el at master · madper/helm-fasd · GitHub
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 今天疯了
<freeflying> 4300
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 哦
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 昨天买了点别的东西, 小T了5%就闪了
<onlylove_> 擦，jiero跑了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你量大，值得
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我的vimrc 拆成了3份  唉 不够简洁了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 所以啊，改
<cherrot> HowIsItGoing, 摄影展？ 在哪？ 想买二手镜头。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 但很舒服啊  
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 如果想修改一个东西就不舒服了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 拜镜头壕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 整个配置都是我写的  就不会有这种烦恼了
<E022> cherrot: 拜自写vim script的牛牛
<cherrot> E022, 不都是么
<E022> cherrot: 我不行 我就会最最简单的语法, 真要配置得抄别人的....
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 股神，这几天怎么样啊
<E022> cherrot: 目测 BuMangHuo 主要也是抄的?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不说不讨论不推荐
<E022> happyaron: 你们这什么破词库啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 求带装逼求带飞
<happyaron> E022: 又咋了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 你是不是告诉他了, 他总叫我股神
<cherrot> E022, 就是加插件加配置呗  少数的if else function 都只是很简单的 
<E022> happyaron: 石猴问题傻石猴解决?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 赚翻了？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 最大的问题不是因为是抄的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 告诉谁？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 是因为抄袭了太多人的。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: happyaron 
<E022> BuMangHuo: lol~
<happyaron> E022: 石猴问题我昨天跟负责词库的人说了以后就复现不了了
<BuMangHuo> E022: adam 的, 主席的，来有论坛里面好几个人的
<happyaron> E022: 除了这个还有啥问题？
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 显然没，你告诉我的，我从来不跟人说
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 复现不了？让来这个平到谈谈什么石猴复现？
<E022> happyaron: 一堆啊, 想不起来了, 想起来了告诉你
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: momo
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 他不会来这里啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那大侠请不动，
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我完全clone 你的配置了，你代码默认全部折叠起来的？
<happyaron> E022: oki
<E022> happyaron: 我那天连续打了很多次时候, 想要手动纠正词频, 没成功
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我马上更新
<happyaron> E022: 我这里手工就纠正了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 昂，我等着  pull
<E022> happyaron: 可能我的次数不够吧
<happyaron> E022: 估计shihou次数太多了哈哈
<E022> happyaron: 是啊, 之前打错好久, 后来忍不了了想纠正发现没成功
<BuMangHuo> 乃居然用 vim-airline 不用 powerline
<happyaron> E022: 要不你就清空个人词库，然后打错再纠正试试
<E022> powerline我也在用...
<E022> happyaron: 那样死更惨吧... 石猴又不是我一个人的问题, 应该不是个人词库的问题吧?
<happyaron> E022: 进程全杀死，然后删除~/.config/SogouPY
<E022> happyaron: 一会儿试试看, fcitx删了再开的话, 还得重启emacs.
<happyaron> E022: 我也觉得有问题，但得有办法复现才能跟人家说清楚啊
<happyaron> ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: push了
<E022> happyaron: 昂. 
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 所以 tmux 只能两两交换，而不能插入一个window  对吧？ 所以我说的问题解决不了   只能一步步两两交换换到我想要的位置
<E022> BuMangHuo: push了
<happyaron> cherrot: gaoji用法啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 搞几个蛋  我就想把新创建的window移动到第一个而已
<E022> cherrot: 只要多步能完成的操作, 都可以写个函数一次成功吧...
<E022> <cherrot> happyaron, 搞几个蛋  我就想把新创建的window移动到第一个而已   <-  那么问题来了, 究竟 cherrot 有几个蛋?
<happyaron> E022: 他说要交换那么多次，估计数量不少啊
<happyaron> E022: 难怪要不停地换妹纸
<E022> happyaron: lol~ 
<happyaron> E022: 不是人啊
<cherrot> E022, 太复杂 本质就是tmux不支持
<E022> happyaron: 怒赞!
 * cherrot 。。。。
<E022> cherrot: 还好我屏幕小
<cherrot> happyaron, 于是你的妹纸会把你的蛋吃掉是么
<freeflying> happyaron: 车子到了啊
<E022> cherrot: 不需要分frame
<happyaron> cherrot: 不会啊～我是正常滴
<happyaron> freeflying: 没买啊，被 gfrog 忽悠瘸了结果哪个都没买
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ^^
 * E022 怒赞 HowIsItGoing 
<cherrot> E022, 很经常啊  用于diff 之类的一个window，用于开发的，再开一个控制台，一个日志。 mysql redis之类的倒是可以统一放到控制台里
<yunfan> cherrot: 整体搬迁可以  插入好像没见过他支持  不过理论上能够搬迁就可以插入 
<E022> cherrot: 我都是... 用多个buffer, 但是只有一个frame...
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 免费报名：Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 【4月26日，武汉理工大学站】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469587 中国移动&Ubuntu开发者大赛活动火热进行中， 如果你还没有报名的话，现在就到中国移动参赛页面报名参加了dream.10086.cn/match。 目前作品上传已经正式开启，
<cherrot> yunfan, 是吧  感觉好麻烦  只能一步步两两交换换过来。。
<E022> cherrot: 当然, 最大的问题是我的屏幕太小. 
<yunfan> cherrot: 你可以考虑起个 dvtm 多个pane 平时用 C-g m布局 他会最大化焦点所在的pane
<cherrot> E022, 我说的tmux啊 不是vim啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的 
<E022> cherrot: 我说的也是tmux啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 想要切回总览布局可以C-g b 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<cherrot> E022, tmux 哪里来的buffer?
<yunfan> cherrot: 你一定要听我的 因为我已经是在用nested tmux了 等我抓个图给你看 
<cherrot> yunfan, nested tmux ... 曾经试了一下  然后就傻逼了
<cherrot> yunfan, 好   我瞅瞅
<happyaron> cherrot: 我一直nested用着呢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: airline 里面用的啥字体？
<BuMangHuo> 那个箭头
<cherrot> happyaron, 我是觉得nested 我自己都会混乱掉。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 习惯就好了
<cherrot> happyaron, 那我还是别习惯了。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 其实很简单 外层用 C-a 里层用C-b
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2559078  cherrot 注意看 我这个就是nested tmux 然后还在里面开了个dvtm
<happyaron> 两层都用C-a的路过
<happyaron> 大脑锻炼得很好。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你在里层的bash用的vi绑定?
<happyaron> yunfan: 里面zsh
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没管它, 不喜欢替换成乱七八糟的字体
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你如何跑到行首? 难道是 C-a C-a C-a?
<happyaron> yunfan: C-a C-a 0
<yunfan> happyaron: 可见是vi like
<happyaron> yunfan: 额，不是， C-a a 0
<happyaron> 恩呢
<yunfan> 我这个需要 C-a C-a
<happyaron> o 
<yunfan> 也挺烧脑的 尤其是C-g m以后 dvtm的一个pane全屏了 
<happyaron> 我是KDE环境，里面没有高级货了
<yunfan> dvtm不是 wm
<yunfan> 是个tmux lite
<happyaron> yunfan: 额，套那么多层就有点变态了
<yunfan> 人家是崇尚unix philosophy的 所以只能玩分屏 而没有window了 要管理window另外有个工具
<yunfan> happyaron: 也就三层而已  
<cherrot> yunfan, 是啊 只能用不同的prefix  但我的大脑会混乱。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 三层我还无法觉得舒适
<yunfan> cherrot: 你要多用用脑子 才能得到锻炼
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你要五层？
<happyaron> yunfan: 两层。。。
<yunfan> 不知道怎么调整tty的背景色
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 教教我 
<yunfan> 我要把屏幕切许多小方块 每个都用不同背景色 
<happyaron> yunfan: gaoji
<E022> cherrot: 你习惯叫window... 我习惯叫frame....
<yunfan> happyaron: 这样装逼啊 这就叫 hollywood movie hacker
<yunfan> E022: 官方术语就是window
<E022> yunfan: 那又如何?
<yunfan> E022: 我很欣赏你的态度 不过要跟别人交流 那还是要用官方术语 或者你有钱到大家都来巴结你
<E022> yunfan: 没事, 继续交流就可以, 不用非得别人巴结我才能继续交流. 
<yunfan> E022: o
<happyaron> E022: 赶紧的除了shihou之外还有啥
<E022> happyaron: 不晓得啊
<E022> happyaron: 遇到!!!
<E022> happyaron: 遇到这个词!!! 玉道排在遇到前面, 不合适吧.
<E022> 我勒个去也有问题啊, 第一个是我乐个趣....
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 啥输入法哦
<E022> QiongMangHuo: sogou-pinyin
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我发现mendeley很好用诶.
<E022> happyaron: 找到了, 睢冉!!!! 虽然!!!
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 让 happyaron 负责
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那个箭头太难看
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 这词组
<E022> happyaron: 我都没听说过睢冉这个词
<happyaron> E022: 再找几个
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你的有问题嘛?
<E022> happyaron: 已经很多了...
<E022> happyaron: 那个睢冉比石猴还恐怖
<happyaron> E022: 多列几个
<BuMangHuo> 我还是用的 fictx 的 google-pinyin
<happyaron> E022: 现在才俩
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: googlepinyin已经不维护了
<E022> happyaron: ... ...
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: wengxt 成功忽悠他老婆放弃googlepinyin以后就彻底不维护了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 曾经还维护的原因就是他老婆坚持用那个 lol
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 什么时候能打时候了，我看看 sougou 在不在维护
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 这个月来帝都？
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 那怎么办，想办法嫁给他？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 好啊你去问他娶不娶，娶你的话说不定你还有机会移民美利坚
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哎？ 话说不需要装 gtags.vim?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为啥要装?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那个干啥用的?
<BuMangHuo> 谁知道，我以为要用 gtags 必须用它呢
<yunfan> 找到那个工具了  用这个  http://deic.uab.cat/~iblanes/colorize-0.1-src.tar.gz
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ dEIC Homepage
<yunfan> 现在我的pane是红色背景了 
<freeflying> http://www.huodongxing.com/event/3271930849500
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 新硬件 • 新生活—硬件自由日_活动行-全球最大中文活动平台！
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 哇 有你诶
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 牛牛
<E022> freeflying: 哇 有你诶
<E022> freeflying: 牛牛
 * cherrot 无线真不稳定
<BuMangHuo> /quit/
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  16:36
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 哇
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 有你
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你们使用git时会创建除master分支之外的分支吗?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 必须的啊
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 分支就是为了大量文件的回滚?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 必须不是啊
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 那作用是啥
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 不是留个备份,然后创个分支,随便改,出毛病了就用master分支,没出毛病就合并?
<E022> jusss: 分支是为了一切改动.
<cherrot> jusss, 你自己开发就不一定有必要了
<cherrot> jusss, 协作开发 或者 有线上生产环境 和测试环境 之类的  分支就有必要了
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得phone qa比我的岗位还轻松??
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 有点儿想转过去
<cherrot> jusss, 然后就是各种 git rebase, git merge
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 赞啊, 成天玩手机就好了
<jusss> cherrot: 所以分支还是备份的作用?
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<cherrot> jusss, 不是  
<E022> happyaron: 去啊 会 打成全
<cherrot> jusss, 你要只是备份作用 看 commit 不就行了
<QiongMangHuo> 去啊 去啊 去啊
<QiongMangHuo> 没事儿啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你是默认开 fold 还是关？
<jusss> cherrot: 那怎么理解
<cherrot> jusss, 这没法解释 等你痛了就会去用了而已
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 开  因为文件都很大
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: E022 怎么理解分支/
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 然后有快捷键一键关掉  再用tagList做跳转
<E022> jusss: 就是个分支咯
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 一键关？
<cherrot> jusss, 等你痛了就理解了 就这么简单
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 来，你的配置分享来啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 是啊 一键取消折叠
<jusss> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, https://github.com/cherrot/vimrc 很长的 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: cherrot/vimrc · GitHub
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 映射一个 Leader-3 就是切换是否折叠
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你咋又回vim了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: emacs 里面遇到了几个解决不了的问题
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 拜脚踏两只船侠
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 暂时回来躲两天
<E022> happyaron: 也之有!!!
<E022> happyaron: 难道不应该是 也只有
<happyaron> E022: qua 出全是对的
<jusss> 创建分支,就是在当前这个时间点做个记号,然后从这个时间点之后的文件操作,
<jusss> 随便改,出毛病了,就不合并到上个时间点,没出问题就合并到上个时间点,然后
<jusss> 接着创建分支, 理解有错吗
<E022> happyaron: 也之有呢?
<happyaron> E022: 是有问题的
<E022> happyaron: 因为之乎者也一起用? 
<E022> happyaron: 仪器用... 一起用..
<E022> happyaron: 范征 -> 反正
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你这个思路不错，组合键可以用 leader 啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 因为我用hhkb啊 lol
 * cherrot 抓住机会炫富
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 原先映射的 F1~F12  
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我就是因为 F1-F12 的问题头疼，所以说你用 leader 的思路赞啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 因为我用 pokerII
<happyaron> E022: 恩
<happyaron> E022: 继续，发现一例告诉我一例
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 所以我禁用了一个对齐插件，因为我发现他几乎把所有能映射的键全映射了。。。这种插件就该就地拍死
<E022> happyaron: 你输入范征出来的是啥?
<happyaron> 范征
<happyaron> E022: 我得让那人复现
<happyaron> E022: 在他的机器上
<E022> happyaron: 赞.
<E022> happyaron: 网易竟然比王译还靠后...
<happyaron> E022: 正在纠集QA lead来围殴那人
<E022> happyaron: 围殴致死
<E022> happyaron: 不用留情
<happyaron> E022: 那就没人修了
<happyaron> E022: 先修了再说
<E022> happyaron: 你啊
<E022> happyaron: 那就先阉了他再说
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 其实你可以把之前的留着啊
<happyaron> E022: 我没有那部分代码
<E022> happyaron: ... ....
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 比如我这种 pokerII || filco 双修的 
 * BuMangHuo 也来炫
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 的壕
<happyaron> 恩
<happyaron> E022: 那是人家的核心知识产权，怎么可能给我们呢
<happyaron> E022: 其他的啥都可以有
<E022> happyaron: 昂... 好吧...
<happyaron> E022: 对了，孔叔叔过段时间回去讲 qimpanel，可以去围观 + 围殴
<E022> cherrot: 比如我这种两把MSErgo4K的.
<happyaron> FJKong: ^^
<E022> happyaron: 磨刀霍霍
 * E022 磨刀霍霍ing
<BuMangHuo> cherrot:  exec 'nnoremap <silent>' g:Lf_ShortcutF ':<C-U>Leaderf '.$PWD.'<CR>'
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 最后一句为什么注掉了
 * QiongMangHuo 卧槽, 今天一整天全局全走代理, 竟然没发现... 上午还看了个电影, 刚才还下载了一个...........
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> ... 的链接是啥
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 看来是股神最近大利好，所以根本没在意这些小事
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 别调侃我哈
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 乖
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 调侃下能咋的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不开心呗
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哦，关了  autochdir 就没有那个错误了对吧
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你看今天 cherrot 都被黑出翔了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子的话我就忍了, 你个满脸毛的抠脚大汉还调侃我, 感觉人生好失败~
<jusss> 看成了 <happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你看今天 cherrot 都被黑出刘翔了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 哈哈哈
<jusss> emacs让我的手指疼
<happyaron> jusss: 从了vim吧
<jusss> happyaron: 然后不停的按jj,多不文明
<happyaron> jusss: 可以按ii
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo 起哄
<freeflying> E022: 你咋又换名字了呢
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: pastetoggle 这个做啥的
<xrosnight> 每天在恐慌中度过
<xrosnight> no money
<E022> freeflying: 心情不好, 换个名字冷静一下
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: E022  是 nick 壕啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: F4 我之前绑定到 :noh 的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我看你们都绑到  pastetoggle
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 切换paste状态的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没有明白
<freeflying> E022: 失恋了啊
<E022> freeflying: 没啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: paste状态粘贴东西不会被格式化, 行长度什么的, 总之paste状态下粘贴会保持原样
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那 "+p 不就是这个结果？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那只是粘贴
<majormeng1989> 今天用w3m上baidu.com的时候一直在抖，好像在刷新似的，你们有这种情况吗？大家
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 估计没机会过去吧…… 有事情？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 没啊，你要来请你吃饭
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 还以为你每个月要来一回呢
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 老板没召唤我，哈哈
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 粘贴代码用的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 因为去掉 autochdir了 所以就不用改插件源码了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这回来配置都看不懂了.. 得重新学了
<grass> 请问eclipse的aptana插件中的代码提示前景色和背景色一个颜色
<cherrot> happyaron: 妹子的话我就忍了, 你个满脸毛的抠脚大汉还调侃我, 感觉人生好失败~
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你 easymontion leader 键是啥？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我把autocomplete那一坨移出去了 剩下的应该很简明了吧
<BuMangHuo> 配置里面没看到
<cherrot> BuMangHuo,  leader leader w/b
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 默认的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 额，想起来了，要两个  leader
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 要是刨根问底 可以看所有的map 哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> easymontion赛高
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 谢 QiongMangHuo 的推荐啊
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: momo
<BuMangHuo> 不过没有 emacs 里面的那个啥插件来着好用
<BuMangHuo> E022: 也是那个写 percol 的大神写的好像？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙规则：ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469591 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 Code:  ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL  命令［--试运行］日志 开启｜关闭｜“级别”     “级别”分为low、medium、high、full     low 记录与
<^k^>  ─> 默认策略冲突的封装数据包（记录速度被限制）。记录与规则符合的数据包（没有要求关 …
<BuMangHuo> 哦 ace jump
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙规则：ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469593 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 Code:  ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL  命令［--试运行］日志 开启｜关闭｜“级别”     “级别”分为low、medium、high、full     low 记录与
<^k^>  ─> 默认策略冲突的封装数据包（记录速度被限制）。记录与规则符合的数据包（没有要求关 …
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 主动跟老板沟通啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 跟老板沟通去帝都玩耍么？ lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙规则：ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469594 zz: Naopas — 2015-04-17 17:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙规则：ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469596 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 Code:  ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL  命令［--试运行］日志 开启｜关闭｜“级别”     “级别”分为low、medium、high、full     low 记录与
<^k^>  ─> 默认策略冲突的封装数据包（记录速度被限制）。记录与规则符合的数据包（没有要求关 …
<gfxmode> majormeng1989: w3m上百度，是在下载图片么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙规则：ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469597 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 Code:  ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL  命令［--试运行］日志 开启｜关闭｜“级别”     “级别”分为low、medium、high、full     low 记录与
<^k^>  ─> 默认策略冲突的封装数据包（记录速度被限制）。记录与规则符合的数据包（没有要求关 …
<gfxmode> majormeng1989: 我这边没这种情况
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙规则：ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469600 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF% ... 7%E5%8D%97 Code:  ufw [--dry-run] logging on|off|LEVEL  命令［--试运行］日志 开启｜关闭｜“级别”     “级别”分为low、medium、high、full     low 记录与
<^k^>  ─> 默认策略冲突的封装数据包（记录速度被限制）。记录与规则符合的数据包（没有要求关 …
<E022> bu
<E022> BuMangHuo: 啥emacs插件?
<E022> BuMangHuo: 对, 也是percol写的. 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没有 tags 了还留着这个 nnoremap <silent> <F2> :TagbarToggle<CR>？
<BuMangHuo> E022: ace jump 嘛，好用到没朋友
<E022> BuMangHuo: ace jump好用???
<HowIsItGoing> E022: 有木有sharp电视的科普文章？ 型号分类之类的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 比easy motion还难用吧...
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 我有个简单的分类方法, 你要不要听?
<BuMangHuo> E022: 太太太太太好用了啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 哪里难用
<HowIsItGoing> E022: 按价钱分？
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 5000以下的
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 5k - 7k的
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 7k - 10k的
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 10k以上的
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 服?
<E022> BuMangHuo: 其实有点儿类似hint了是吧?
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<nyfair> 诸君，希捷5t 130刀你们觉得值么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: tagbar 还是很好用的
<yunfan> 刚想问阿蛋个问题 
<gfxmode> 现在显示器技术国内厂家已经掌握了，感觉不是很有必要买外国货了
<nyfair> gfxmode: 但是国外已经开始新花样了，三星电视已经硬解h265了
<nyfair> gfxmode: 农企都没这功能
<nyfair> 我记得迅雷看看是国内最早尝鲜去搞h265的，还找了个北大的团队做解码器，结果被腾讯整了
<nyfair> 别人都在弄新技术，hevc x265，连自由软件基金会的daala都搞得有模有样的，只有技术落后的g婊还在折腾那个只有他自己才用的vp9
<nyfair> g婊的vp9有评测的，只能跟mainconcept的h264比
<nyfair> 稍微占优一点
<nyfair> 还不如x264
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) 發行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469601 Ubuntu 15.04 正式版 預定 2015/04/23 發行 以下先貼出目前已能夠看到的資料 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes ReleaseNotes zz: poloshiao — 2015-04-17 17:52
<nyfair> 时间总是能证明很多东西，自由软件基金会那个vorbis几年来一直被诟病音质不行，只能跟mp3比，现在它的新花样opus已经碾压aac了
<nyfair> g婊自己都是后来者却还在折腾过时的技术fdk
<jusss> onlylove_: 明天有空没 出来玩会
<onlylove_> jusss: 睡觉
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：Thunderbird在ubuntu下收取邮件出现的奇葩问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469602 本人最新重新安装了ubuntu，配置完Thunderbird后，使用的是outlook.com的imap，然后，收件箱始终只能收取5封邮件，日期大概在2015.4月份，既不是最新的，也不是未读的邮件，其它文
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 下次见到madper跟他说已经给相关开发了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙日志，怎分析？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469603 Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /var/log/ufw.log | nl | grep SRC      1   Apr 17 19:28:51 ubuntu kernel: [ 3263.201136] [UFW LIMIT BLOCK] IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=27.30.99.137 DST=14.120.164.167 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=57 ID=26757 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1141 DPT=
<^k^>  ─> 23 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0      2   Apr 17 19:36:28 ubuntu kernel: [ 3719.789684] [UFW LIMIT BLOCK] IN= …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 大家开始用版本4的内核了吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469604 我今天刚体验了一把4.0的内核，挺不错的，我就是感觉不出来哪里好 顺便来张桌面截图，已经很长时间没有来论坛，孩儿们你们好吗。 zz: maoyaotang — 2015-04-17 19:52
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • xubuntu 一运行 steam xorg就崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469605 xubuntu 14.04 显卡是 9800GT 使用的闭源驱动 340.76, 内核版本 3.18.6-031806-generic. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10838120/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10838122/ 没办法我只能贴出日志了 = =!! zz: TimePower — 2015-04-17 19:53
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下WIN8.1预装的系统，然后双系统elementaryos后，无法看到eos的引导，怎么修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469606 请教下WIN8.1预装的系统，然后双系统elementaryos后，无法看到eos的引导，怎么修复 我的笔记本是Y430P win8.1是预装的系统，然后我U盘安装了eos，但是
<^k^>  ─> 系统还是一样启动进入到win8了。。 已经关闭win8的快速启动，关闭uefi 请教下怎么修复， …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 希望15.04解决几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469607 第一，从14.04开始，即使安装的时英文版的，输入中文也很简单了，但是同时也出现了一个问题，中文输入法我找不到设置入口了； 第二，14.10在我这里有个毛病：Nvidia显卡，在14.04甚至13.10下使用SMplayer播放电
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 更新显卡驱动到最新的私有驱动，仍然不能玩steam下的linux游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469608 各种更新后，进游戏闪退！更新了驱动一样没解决，我的系统是64位的！版本14.04 不知道还要提供其他什么信息，请老师指教下。。。。。 zz: loveofmaria — 2015-04-
<^k^>  ─> 17 20:31
<wyb> ^k^: hi
<^k^> wyb:点点点.  21:46
<wyb> ^k^: > joke
<wyb> > joke
<^k^> wyb: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nUuIR6frAAEY7BzzcaAAALrFAO_iNwAARkE702.jpg 蔬菜侠睡着了
<^k^> wyb: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sdCIcjKrAABM7XTa8tsAALrLQFojq0AAE0F445.jpg 宿舍MM霸气的眼线笔
<wyb> > joke
<^k^> wyb: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nBiIFA8WAAG-MHJAtioAALq5gGspMcAAb5I493.jpg 回帖的都是人才
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12221.html 巧言护桂树 : 有个读书人见邻居正要挥斧砍掉庭院中的一棵大树,忙上前问道:"这株桂花树长得甚好,老伯何故砍掉它?"邻居叹曰:"我这庭院四四方方,有了此树,便成了个'困'字,老夫怕不吉利,故忍心……"该读书人听后拱手笑道:"依老伯
<^k^>  ─> 说法,除去树后住人,不又成了个囚犯的'囚'字吗,岂非更不吉利?"
<eexpss> 有网速快的没。帮忙下一个 https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=hammerhead 最新的。放网盘。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CyanogenMod Downloads
<jackness> 大家早上好啊，早森
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-18
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 命令行不能打开mcu8051ide http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469609 在命令行输入sudo mcu8051ide时出现如图所示的现象，等好久都没反应，直接在系统点击图标打开mcu8051ide就正常。 Ubuntu 14.04LTS。 MCU 8051 IDE版本为1.4.10。 zz: collbe — 2015-04-17 23:35
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何拿空余的笔记本当显示器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469611 我有两个笔记本 我在一个笔记本上写程序 但是我想用另一个笔记本当显示器，这样我可以用鼠标把terminal或者浏览器从主笔记本中拖到那个笔记本上 有啥好方法？ zz: esolve — 2015-04-18 8:45
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • mldonkey怎么才能脸上 国内的verycd服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469612 我的只能连一个服务器，就是下面这个 捕获.PNG 服务器列表里有verycd的服务器，但就是始终连不上啊，ipblock里我没有任何东西 捕获1.PNG zz: yiyepianzhou — 2015-04-18 10:22
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐离线文档浏览器稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469613 http://zealdocs.org/ 这个是模仿 os x 上的 Dash 的，虽然看起来有点丑，但是真的非常非常好用，用了就离不开了。 或者大家可以试试在线版的。 zz: ChiangDi — 2015-04-18 10:50
<jiero> 人生好失败
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最高指示 : 有位朋友去韶山游览,欲参观毛主席纪念馆,问票价如何,门房答曰:"五元！ ""那么贵！！ ""你看主席的塑像。"只见主席左手背在身后,右手五指分开,作挥手状（主席的特有动作,还比如说挥帽子是前后挥…）。"便宜点吧……"……"你可够能缠的,好好好,咱们
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请教Ubuntu Kylin 14.04的启动问题及其他疑难杂症 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469614 我的笔记本装了双系统， 笔记本硬盘装的是win7 64位，Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 64位安装在一块移动硬盘上，grub也装在移动硬盘上。 大概几个星期前，ubuntu先出问题，最开始的症状，我在编译ope
<^k^>  ─> nssl，编译了大概几十分钟，以前装其他的从来没有make过这么久。后来有一天，我用chromiu …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于WINE1.7.4(最新版）的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469615 新手一枚，老师们不要笑话！ 用的sudo apt-get install wine1.7 安装的 然后在 winecfg配置的时候发现无法连接挂载（无法映射驱动器） 选区_001.png zz: loveofmaria — 2015-04-18 13:30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • python写的死循环结果报错。请大家给看看。哪里语法错了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469616 Code: def function():    while(true){    print "I don't..." } 错误信息如下： Code: jackness@ubuntu:~/tjh$ python PythonTest.py   File "PythonTest.py", line 2     while(true){                ^ S
<^k^>  ─> yntaxError: invalid syntax zz: jackness — 2015-04-18 13:55
<MeaCu1pa> .
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你又回红旗了？
<jusss> 建行的用户名是什么东西,身份证 手机号 卡号全不行,擦擦
<jusss> 广发安装了控件还是输入不了密码,擦擦
<jusss> 还有招行,个人网银那丑的不能再丑的查询页面,还有那跟你要好几个密码的优盾,
<jusss> 现在银行怎么都这么的奇葩,我都理解不了,都不会用
<gebjgd> jusss, openbanks.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 哪些网上银行(bank)兼容 Firefox(火狐) / Linux, Safari / Mac OS (苹果) 等平台 (@ openbanks.info)
<jackness> 现在的网银都很麻烦的
<jackness> 没办法的事情
<gebjgd> 浦发  渣打
<gebjgd> 表示网银很简单
<jackness> gebjgd: 说明国外的金融搞得好
<jackness> gebjgd: 中国还在发展
<gebjgd> jack77213, 浦发 渣打
<jusss`> 现在感觉卡有点多,就是没钱,擦
<jackness> jusss`: 你不是刚面试了个好工作吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04,开机长达20余分钟，最后能成功开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469617 如题，以前是正常启动，不知何时就这样 文字界面最后几句话 Info task:gpu-manager:881 blocked for 120 seconds not tainted 3.16.0-30-generic#40-14.04.1-ubuntu "echo 0"> /proc/sys/kernel/hung-task-timeout-secs" disabled t
<^k^>  ─> his message 重复个大概12次最后才会开机， 但我去找/etc/init/gpu-manager也就十来行，没那么多 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：安装14.10到移动硬盘,各项挂载后,提示“分配到/的分区/dev/sdc1开始于3584字节,使用磁盘的最小对齐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469618 通过U盘装，移动硬盘是全新无数据的,提示“分配到/的分区/dev/sdc1开始于3584字节,使用磁盘的最小对齐,这可能造成非常差
<^k^>  ─> 的性能..." 重新分区挂载，还是不行，求大神指教！ zz: liujingdream — 2015-04-18 16:34
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 求一个13.04 好用的源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469619 现在源什么都安装不上，求一个好用的 谢谢 zz: 362172432@qq.com — 2015-04-18 17:24
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 河南又出大事了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469621 我的那个心呀 （原文地址）http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3708501596  河南又出事了 呼吁—当执法人员找点事干，受苦的便是百姓（良心的传播） 农民百姓花半生积蓄，建黄山栾林，半生积蓄毁于一旦，罪魁祸首竟是。。。望
<^k^>  ─> 借网络力量传播，让农民的倾述让更多人看到。 亲爱的各位网民： 大家好！我今天以一 …
<sennn> hi 
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:36
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • grep？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469624 cat /var/log/ufw.log | nl | grep SRC 上面命令，用不同颜色，显示输出2个或以上关键字。 如：SRC 与 DPT。 命令怎写？ zz: Naopas — 2015-04-18 18:28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 想更新源,gedit /etc/apt/sources.list但是gedit:command not found. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469625 我的机子是校园网通过客户端上去的，虚机里面还木有联网。我是在vmware上装了虚机，里面安装的系统是从官网上下载的14.10的ubuntu server。具体代码如下，求大神指教：
<^k^>  ─> victoria@victoria:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/sources.list.backup cp:missing destination file operand af …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:45
<jusss> kandu: 以前记得你说smalltalk不好,给我讲讲吧, oop的python看不懂到底面向对象是啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sSWIeQLvAAAyBsfEHu0AALrVAOUl_gAADIe757.jpg 一秒变兔纸
<Nian> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469621    凡事有个开端发展高潮结局，叙述者只讲一部分是怎么个意思？有偏向性的舆论引导？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<iMadper> Nian: 这无聊文你还贴上irc来...
<Nian> iMadper:是^k^贴上来的，我看了也觉着无聊
<iMadper> Nian: 明明你又贴了一遍...
<Nian> Nian: 好吧我错了
<gebjgd> Nian, only sorry is not enough
<Nian> gebjgd:还需要怎么样呢
<gebjgd> Nian, 看看天下无贼就知道了
<Nian> gebjgd, 不爱看电影。。。抽空看看
<gfxmode> 我最近在转户口，还差最后一步就落户啦
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 帝都？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 深圳
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 落户帝都很困难，帝都对户口指标卡得很严
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 幸好你没落户帝都
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 是的。我就没打算来帝都生活
<gfxmode> 清化紫光把H3C的股份买了么？
<gfxmode> 清华
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 深圳现在也够呛
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 去年坐飞机去了那里
<Nian> I'm taking my pills
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 你来深圳算出国际差不？一天补贴多少？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我是休假 回国探亲
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 有标准  不知道多少 没出差过亚洲
<gfxmode> gebjgd: Nice
<gfxmode> 我前天买了台电视机 http://shop.letv.com/product/s50airqpb.html
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 乐视电视S50 Air 全配版 2D/3D智能电视 - 乐视商城
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 深圳现在堵车堵的厉害
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 还有些小雾霾
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 不过比上海北京广州强太多了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 是的，上下班高峰期不敢走深南大道，一堵就迟到
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 你很了解深圳的哦，难道是深圳土著？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 哈哈  显然不是
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 国外敌对势力更了解中国的情况  不是么
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  07:42
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-19
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 缺少的语言包怎么安装? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469638 不想unity设置里面点语言会自动检查缺少的语言包并提示安装，gnome没有啊！在哪里搞？ zz: haime — 2015-04-19 0:39
<jackness> 谁成功架设过自己的网站的？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 您可以把车开得慢些 : 列车员:您买的是普快车票,怎么来乘特快列车?您得补票。乘客:为什么要补票,您可以把车开得慢些,我没钱补票,可有的是时间。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 使用Ubuntu环境开发Android的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469639 由于需要在某个嵌入式板上开发程序，首先根据该板子官方给定的方法编译出了一个相应的Android系统，并烧录到板子上，然后启动板子，此时，板子将依次启动u-boot、Linux内核、文件系统，前
<^k^>  ─> 面2个都成功启动了，但是在进入文件系统时，出现了如下的问题： Welcome to Buildroot buildro …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 基于JAVA的 天气预报小软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469640 先上图: 20150419102305.jpg 20150419102313.jpg java -jar JWeather.jar JWeather.jar zz: bcsflilong — 2015-04-19 10:25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 想更新源,gedit /etc/apt/sources.list但是gedit:command not found. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469641 我的机子是校园网通过客户端上去的，虚机里面还木有联网。我是在vmware上装了虚机，里面安装的系统是从官网上下载的14.10的ubuntu server。具体代码如下，求大神指教：
<^k^>  ─> victoria@victoria:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/sources.list.backup cp:missing destination file operand af …
<theJian> fcitx不能在sublime中输入中文.....
<kandu> jusss: 我没说过 smalltalk 不好
<theJian> elementaryOS freya自带的scratch编辑器也没办法输入中文...
<theJian> 你们可以输入中文么?
<kandu> jusss: 去用用 erlang, 或者 OCaml 的 OO 系统。自己感受下就行了。
<pity> 请教个问题，Perl 中使用什么模块实现 shell 中的 file xxx.txt 命令？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • wine + TORTOISESVE 可行吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469642 原来有一个win7下面tortoisesvn管理的文件库，如何可以在ubuntu下面使用起来啊？ 我安装了WINE，在里面跑tortoisesvn，好像不大好用呢？ 报错：There is no Windows program configured to open this type of file. 求帮忙，需
<^k^>  ─> 要用这个文件库里面的文件。。。 zz: lcdxiangzi — 2015-04-19 11:06
<void1> pity: File::MimeInfo
<pity> void1: 谢谢，我看看
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 电脑硬盘灯狂闪，是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469643 ubuntu12.04 LTS 浏览门户网站，电脑硬盘灯就会狂闪，鼠标点击页面也没反应。 拨了网线，还是闪个不停。 查看ufw防火墙日志，也没发现被攻击现象。 这时，只好重启电脑了。 不过，浏览论坛，就没
<^k^>  ─> 这问题了。 是什么原因？ zz: Licenses — 2015-04-19 11:32
<pity> void1: File::MimeInfo 好像只返回文件是否是文本文件或二进制文件，而不像 shell 的 file 那样返回文件的具体类型，比如对 perl/python/elf 的分类
<root____3> 大家谁成功创建网站啊？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469644 本人发起的项目： viewtopic.php?f=139&t=469523 一直都以为没人关注加入，后来发现原来有道云协助的群只能20人，看客太多站满了。。。 于是加了一条：1个礼拜内无作出贡献的不留。 现在重新发帖招聘义工，希
<^k^>  ─> 望有能力的多多出力，有关系的多多推广，谢谢。 (同时为了让足够多的眼睛去发现翻译 …
<pity> void1: File::MimeInfo::Magic 这个能输入 mimetype，但和 shell 中 file 的输出还有些差距，用 File::LibMagic 就好多了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31873.html 长相太那个了 : "我给你介绍的那个有钱的男人,你们约会没?" "恩,我去了,那个长相真的让我张不开腿。"
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam安装不了游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469645 本来原来好好的，但是后面我下载几个游戏提示下载完成之后，发现文件夹内容为零，就删除重新下载，但是什么都不能下载了，更新也不行。 换了载点都不行，2天了！ 求游戏大神给点活路！ zz: loveofmar
<^k^>  ─> ia — 2015-04-19 15:56
<happyaron> imtxc 在不
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情书一则 : 问:我爱你愿意和我一起看月亮吗? 答:有糖我就去. (两个小学儿童)
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: happyaron 找你搞基
<iMadper> happyaron: 你竟然不知道 imtxc的新 nick?
<happyaron> iMadper: 额没看见 BuMangHuo，以为又换nick了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: happyaron 啥
<BuMangHuo> 壕 aron 召唤我？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你今天骑去哪里了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: pm了
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 膜拜
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子dd壕 happyaron
<BuMangHuo> 色大象呢
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 没妹子
<pity> 请教个问题，取多份数据的交集应该怎么取？我只会取两份的
<jack77213> - -
<jack77213> A∩B∩C 不是等于 （A∩B）∩C吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39719.html 无语的回答 : 语文课上老师问:"谁能解释下班师回朝是什么意思?"小明马上答道:"是指打了败仗"老师满脸疑惑,问道:"你为什么这样说?"小明:"都搬着尸体回去了,不是打败了是什么"老师..........
<happyaron> pity: comm
<happyaron> pity: man comm
<pity> happyaron: comm 只能取两份数据的啊
<happyaron> pity: 两份两份取呢。
<pity> happyaron: 这不太好办吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 闪电车行
<pity> happyaron: 找到一个似乎可以取多个数组交集的模块 https://metacpan.org/pod/Set::Intersection
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Set::Intersection - provides an API to get intersection (of set theory) of ARRAYs. - metacpan.org
<happyaron> zan
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 来回30公里, 感觉还好. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 帮我调了一下变速器, 现在超好用. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 感觉在市区内骑车, 一定要有个好... 刹车!! 不然都不知道怎么死的
<gfxmode> iMadper: 频繁刹车不好，特别是骑长途，刹车耗能量
<iMadper> gfxmode: 市区内, 不刹车有时候就得死
<iMadper> gfxmode: 今天遇到好几个突然冲出来的电动三轮车特别快, 闯红灯
<gfxmode> 8000块钱以下的闪电车不推荐买，推荐买美利达
<gfxmode> iMadper: 这种骑三轮车、电动自行车闯红灯的是自己找死
<iMadper> gfxmode: 是啊, 问题是我不想成为垫背的啊, 所以只好刹车咯~
<gfxmode> iMadper: 市区内骑慢点，均速13kmh，基本上用不着刹车了
<gfxmode> iMadper: 你用的什么码表？我的是BCL 1009
<gfxmode> BC 1009
<iMadper> gfxmode: 不用码表....
<iMadper> gfxmode: 码表是用来看速度的? 我就是上个班而已, 不需要看速度...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 不止。看速度、均速、最高时速、时间、总量程等等
<iMadper> gfxmode: 哦, 这些我都不太需要... ...
<gfxmode> s/量程/里程
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我就是上班或者买菜骑...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 嗯，那就不需要了。骑长途的时侯需要，虽然我骑的最长的长途是1天200km
<iMadper> gfxmode: 这么远... 那你是需要. 你专业... 我就是上个班, 还不是天天骑...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 是的。我现在也上班了，没时间骑，一个月一次。。。
<iMadper> gfxmode: 你上班要多远? 
<gfxmode> iMadper: 13公里左右，骑要1个小时。你呢？
<iMadper> gfxmode: 15公里, 不过我刚到手的车, 今天刚买到锁, 还没骑过
<iMadper> gfxmode: 今天去了店里, 14公里, 路况不好, 骑着骑着就没自行车道了...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 是的，很多城市的自行车道规划得不好，盲道也是
<iMadper> gfxmode: 对啊, 突然就便成一个汽车要上桥, 行人走旁边的地下通道, 自行车只能去死的路了.... 
<gfxmode> iMadper: 你这种情况还好，可以推车走地道；武汉跨江大桥中，只有长江大桥能走自行车，其余大桥（长江二桥、白沙洲大桥等）不让走自行车
<gfxmode> 然后我当时要从长江二桥走，交警硬是不让，我只能走长江大桥，多绕了十几公里。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 联想G410 win7 下安装Ubuntu12.04 并存，u盘安装重启时出现 The system is runnin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469646 The system is running in the low-graphics mode, 我的显卡是 AMD Radeon R5 M230 和Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 网上查资料说是显卡问题 但是电脑小白 试着禁用了AMD 结果win7 进去屏
<^k^>  ─> 幕是花的 现在不知道怎么办了 求助各位帮个忙， zz: xumeng22 — 2015-04-19 19:13
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper, 我没有人生目标了。
<jiero> iMadper, 我没有人生目标了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我的人生目标就是中彩票, 500w, 量词
<iMadper> 两次
 * kandu 等我有500万了，就自己卖彩票玩。想中几次中几次
<iMadper> kandu: 羡慕!
<pity> happyaron: Set::Intersection 这个模块果然可以在多份数据中取交集，而且性能相当强
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qUqIcLwcAADopgfzccQAALrPgLlfusAAOi-088.jpg 这里我最大
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-18
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • read-only and inspect-only for everybody."inspect-only"是啥?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477369 read-only and inspect-only for everybody."inspect-only"是啥? 难道整句意思是"对于所有人只读","read-only and inspect-only"只不过是英语的用词习惯? 上下文:https://wiki.debian.org/genisoimage zz: 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2016-04-18 7:08
<printk> Hello.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Printer> whois BinLi
<BinLi> Printer: use '/' at first
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 令人开怀的小笑话。 : 有个年轻的小伙子前去相亲,媒人告诉他:"第一次见面得谦虚些,别让女孩难堪。"男女双方见面后,彼此的印象都很好,女孩问:"像你条件这么好,怎会愿意和我相亲?"小伙子立刻谦虚地说:"哪里,像我这个样子,好女孩儿怎会看上我呢?"
<douyun> 早，隐身衣有什么用吗
<douyun> 其实我想问的是隐身衣要多久才能拿到
 * harajuku 我需要golang的channel... 懒得在cpp里自己写...
<huntxu> harajuku: /join #golang 不客气
<nyfair> 逗
<iMadper> harajuku: libmill 不谢
<iMadper> harajuku: libmill比libtask好用.
<iMadper> harajuku: 你自己在cpp里实现一个所有行为都正确的channel, 比你做完这个项目的耗时还要久吧.
<Unlock> Vie邀请您访问开源操作系统 http://www.cosos.cn/community/?fromuser=Vie
<ubrl> Unlock: ⇪ COSOS开源操作系统社区论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<Unlock> 各位来注册啊，帮忙注册、有奖
<Unlock> 注册有奖哦
<nyfair> 既然都是你的id了，有没有返利？
<nyfair> 保险业私下一般佣金都退一半的
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=477368&p=3161472 这论坛迟早药丸
<ubrl> ⇪ f: [疑問] 在大陸能上台灣Yahoo新聞留言嗎？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> 他们台湾bbs上出现傻逼，那一定是大陆人
<iMadper> BinLi: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6085201/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ LifeStraw 生命吸管 Hollow fiber-S16 个人生存净水吸管 109元包邮（139-30，需领码）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么现在连个irc都这么费劲了
<harajuku> iMadper: libmill还在开发?
<iMadper> harajuku: 当然了!
<iMadper> harajuku: 早就有stable release
<iMadper> harajuku: 前几天还发布1.9了, 你要是不放心就用1.8.
<iMadper> harajuku: http://libmill.org/  libmill是我见过最像golang的, 学习成本最低的.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: libmill
<iMadper> yuning: harajuku: MangHuoEr: shengyao: BinLi: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw690/7fd54a81jw1f30nz4bxlgg206y06yqv5.gif
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif
<harajuku> iMadper: 你们还不去吃饭
<iMadper> harajuku: 吃过了啊
<yuning> 学动画三年系列么
<iMadper> yuning: yooooo
<iMadper> yuning: 老司机知道的真多
<nyfair> 这傻逼还跟我对喷起来了？
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我惹他不高兴了就是大陆人有问题，麻蛋我得让这傻逼上K岛首页
<nyfair> 全球都在搶人才，只有台灣搶人渣，十萬青年九萬騙，還有一萬在訓練
<nyfair> 綠委名嘴當教練，總部設在立法院，肯亞印尼菲律賓，到處都有連鎖店
<nyfair> 三人成群倆成夥，全球遍地有團夥，發簡訊，打電話，誓把世界騙個遍
<nyfair> 住豪宅，開名車，如果被抓不要怕，光榮回台都無罪，頂著主權大帽子
<nyfair> 警察排隊來接機，還有立委當後盾，續當大爺繼續騙，被騙活該算你楣
<nyfair> 屎的力量綠名嘴，下流無恥不要臉，保護罪犯為己任，良心道德無所謂
<nyfair> 殺人放火也免死，割喉砍頭也免死，保護詐騙也無罪，道德水準無下限
<nyfair> 騙騙騙騙騙騙騙，詛咒你們都被騙，跳樓上吊吃大便，謙卑謙卑再謙卑
<nyfair> 感謝感謝再感謝，要生雞蛋都沒有，狂拉雞屎卻一堆，呸呸呸呸呸呸呸
<IsoaSFlus> 噫
<yuning> 人才啊
<harajuku> ... ...
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Mac版的PS能否安装到Linux上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477373 之前安装过Matlab的unix版本，在ubuntu上，so，Mac版的Ps能否安装？ zz: u-bt — 2016-04-18 12:58
 * IsoaSFlus 晚上考线代QAQ
<nyfair> 那个多简单
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你学的 C1 ？ C2？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: C1
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Mac版的PS能否安装到Linux上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477374 之前安装过Matlab的unix版本，在ubuntu上，so，Mac版的Ps能否安装？ zz: u-bt — 2016-04-18 12:58
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 必须C1啊, 快报名
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 报不了东方，不开心啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 看起来我坐班车方便的就海淀了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 为什么报不了?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 班车不方便
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我住回龙观啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 坐地铁过去啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 有地铁摆渡车
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 哪一站？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 别家费时费力还额外收费还要预约态度还差还得潜规则
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 高米店南站, 你可以先地铁再班车啊
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 有考试在就不能愉快地心代码了
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 写代码好玩吗
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 目前还是挺好玩的
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 恩，都说东方态度好
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 海淀驾校科目一还得去教室上课, 东方时尚都是网上看看视频就好
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 省很多时间
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不用的，都是自学
<harajuku> 哦
 * yuning 报的新月驾校, 科目一要求学满四个半天, 中途翘了两节课后来还被要求补上才能参加科目一考试
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: iMadper BinLi 卧槽我好开心, x230水木上的二手价格还是2000以上
<harajuku> yuning: 严谨
<iMadper> harajuku: 卖卖卖
<harajuku> iMadper: 卖了不知道买啥替代... 贵司有ThinkPad折扣给我么?
<iMadper> harajuku: 不知道有啥折扣诶.
<iMadper> harajuku: 你司不是发mbp顶配?
<harajuku> iMadper: 是啊, 15"顶配, 太大 不方便带回家用
<iMadper> harajuku: 那你买个13的呗
<iMadper> harajuku: 用mac就统一用mac
<yuning> 拜低调的炫富方式
<IsoaSFlus> 拜低调的炫富方式
<iMadper> harajuku: 买xps13咯.
<iMadper> harajuku: 或者美亚背这个回来: http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-13-3-Inch-Laptop-Windows-20FG0013US/dp/B00X0THAUG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460956967&sr=8-1&keywords=nec+lavie
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com: Lenovo Lavie Z 13.3-Inch Laptop (Core i7, 8 GB RAM, 256 GB SSD, Windows 10) 20FG0013US: Computers & Accessories
<harajuku> 要是五千能买到thinkpad t460s就好了
<iMadper> harajuku: 要是200能买到就好了
<iMadper> harajuku: 过多几年, 肯定可以5000买到的.
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个湾湾是不是脑子进水了，敲繁体字言论不像台湾，就是大陆的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 咋不说是香港的
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为呆湾港灿没有互不待见啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 话说我印象中很多台湾网站是主动ban掉大陆ip的
<nyfair> 比如傻屌聚集区巴哈姆特电玩网
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥？那个地方是主动ban？
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> 共党吃饱了撑了去ban个游戏站？
<onlylove> 不是经常干么……比方freebsd啥的
<onlylove> 虽然后来解封了
<onlylove> 不过如果这样看倒是有些莫名其妙的站可以解释
<nyfair> freebsd不是曝出过fbi漏洞么
<onlylove> 那个据说是假的……
<onlylove> 然后真真假假的……
<onlylove> 靠哥伦比亚那货疯了……
<nyfair> 怎么了？
<onlylove> 疯了一样登录我的账号
<onlylove> 你说你密码不对，你就别identify了
<onlylove> 算了，我退出重登，不验证了，省的sasl整天提示
<onlylove> 欸……
<onlylove> 看着51那些工作……没投递的想法……
<iMadper> onlylove: 投微软啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 微软看不上我，原来我项目结束的时候，就往微软推过
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就oracle
<iMadper> onlylove: suse
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者adam家
<iMadper> onlylove: 一堆可以去的公司
<onlylove> iMadper: adam家我真心不敢去，怕人面试官让我写一个c和java都能编译的程序 cc harajuku
<iMadper> onlylove: 你去面试, 肯定不会问你这个
<onlylove> iMadper: 那 nyfair 怎么知道这个的！
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是说，我的水平还不够人不屑于问我代码的问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 你以为问过一次就会一直问下去?
<onlylove> iMadper: 搞不好哦
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会的, 我推荐好几个人去面试了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 万一心血来潮，想起了呢！
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你还是别找工作了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 哪个公司历史上没问过sb问题?
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有，你不用推荐了，你推荐别人都OK，你一旦推荐我，八成石沉大海的节奏
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还真不怕遇到问sb问题的，但是java和c都能编译，已经不能用sb来形容了
<harajuku> 我司不问这问题吧...
<harajuku> 就是问几个应用题
<onlylove> harajuku: 是么你问牛牛去
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有，别人能过，我不能，那只能是我的问题，我也不奢望啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 给钱多的你不肯投简历, 给钱少的你又不肯投简历.
<onlylove> iMadper: 给钱多的，我做不了，给钱少的，养活自己都成问题
<onlylove> iMadper: 你自己一狗都喊穷，那些一蛆都不到的，合着就该我去？
 * harajuku 求double
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有啊, 我让你去钱多的公司了啊, 刚才跟你说了微软, pivotal, oracle了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说让你去钱少的啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说了，面试过不了啊？
<onlylove> iMadper: 原来intel还有个面试呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以不是我让你去钱少的啊.
<iMadper> <onlylove> iMadper: 你自己一狗都喊穷，那些一蛆都不到的，合着就该我去？   <--  这句话跟不给你发offer的面试官说去. 别跟我说.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我给他们说啥，我和他们谈，连薪资都谈不到就pass了
<harajuku> onlylove: 我当时快毕业的时候还投过烟台振华的IT...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你和我说，给钱少的我不愿意去的，你自己说，现在一月给你3K，你在帝都，你干？
<onlylove> harajuku: 我快毕业的时候啥公司都投过，造农药的都去过
<onlylove> harajuku: 你别拿毕业说事
<iMadper> onlylove: 不干啊, 因为我有一狗的工作了. 如果我没有更好的, 能活就干
<onlylove> harajuku: 你意思是我现在还和毕业那时候一样？
<harajuku> 只是突然想到而已
 * iMadper 投过企鹅家, 投过华大基因, 投过百度.
 * iMadper 哦, 还投过suse, ibm, EMC. 
 * onlylove 投递的公司大概你们听都没听过
 * yuning 投过 gameloft, 然后因为连家机掌机都没有被鄙视了
<onlylove> yuning: 你投递的啥职位，还要有主机
<yuning> onlylove, 手机游戏开发
<onlylove> yuning: 手机游戏开发……和主机有半毛钱关系？难道要用主机开发？
<onlylove> yuning: 这公司脑回路也是棒棒哒
<yuning> onlylove, 我被鄙视的原话是 "对游戏没有激情"
<iMadper> yuning: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUzNzUwMDQ2OA==.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ ORNX 尘埃拉力赛(Dirt Rally),游戏测评ps4 xboxone pc游戏评测—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<onlylove> yuning: 你回复，这是赤裸裸的鄙视PC用户
<onlylove> yuning: wow有主机版？还是war3 sc2有主机板
<yuning> onlylove, 其实我没有说全, 面试官也并不是只问了那一个, 他还问我玩过哪些游戏, 包括 PC 平台, 结果我除了仙剑外就没玩过什么了
<onlylove> yuning: 对游戏有激情的，都去玩游戏了，鬼才去开发
<\u> iMadper: sysdig 真乃调试神器
<onlylove> yuning: 我因为玩游戏，好久没看书了
<onlylove> yuning: 这两天都有删游戏的想法了
<iMadper> \u: 打开sysdig主页导致我的firefox hang了....
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 期待21号的新版ubuntu发布的在这里留言  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477376 如题！ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-18 14:15
<onlylove> yuning: 别的不说，黑魂3，血源，神海4
<onlylove> yuning: 就这几个游戏，够你浪费千八百个小时了
<\u> 我好像了解一个东西都很少去官网……
<onlylove> yuning: 对游戏有激情，谁还顾得上工作
<yuning> onlylove, 遠美食不妨碍成为好厨子; 对游戏有激情并不是成为废人的理由, 只是说明没有自制力
<onlylove> yuning: 对不起，我见过的，主机和掌机玩家，没一个对开发游戏有兴趣
<onlylove> yuning: 他们关心的，游戏好不好玩，啥时候上市，多少米
<onlylove> yuning: 遇到bug，对不起，整个公司等着挨骂
<onlylove> yuning: 单机党，双机甚至3机的都见过
<onlylove> yuning: 说难听点，就是一群死宅
<onlylove> yuning: 而且你说自制力差，那为啥只对游戏没有自制力其他的自制力比别人还强？
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • read-only 和 inspect-only 有什么区别?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477377 read-only 和 inspect-only 有什么区别? read-only and inspect-only for everybody."inspect-only"是啥? 难道整句意思是"对于所有人只读","read-only and inspect-only"只不过是英语的用词习惯? 上下文:https://wiki.debian.org
<^k^>  ─> /genisoimage zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-18 14:23
<onlylove> yuning: 我自己有主机，但是我玩的最多的，反而是模拟器
<onlylove> yuning: mame
<yuning> onlylove, 至今我在手机上最喜欢的游戏还是用 gba 模拟器玩逆转裁判
 * iMadper 你们不玩超级忍的?
<huntxu> 超级忍是什么，可以吃吗
<onlylove> huntxu: 胡萝卜味，难吃死了
<iMadper> yuning: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.126.3rfFOH&id=45025823185&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ AMD 其他型号 AMD CPU 另类个性厚重钥匙扣-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 11.00
<iMadper> yuning: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.46.3rfFOH&id=41059908513&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 包打孔CPU钥匙扣 八成新 / AMD 3200 带孔 /只有AMD的没有英特尔-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 20.00
<onlylove> iMadper: 外包到微软……
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不是不想做外包了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 接了不甘心，不接没工作
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是不想做了，所以闲了一个半月了，不然早去移动了
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且这职位，尴尬的很，开发带着IT
<onlylove> iMadper: 我在想怎么婉拒
<iMadper> onlylove: 并不是很懂.
<iMadper> 还是看钱
<iMadper> 不买房, 一狗就够了
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是你要开发一样内部使用的东西，然后还要帮忙兼职it的职位
<iMadper> onlylove: 开发内部工具很正常啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 90%的开发者都是在开发内部工具
<onlylove> iMadper: 你见过helpdesk负责开发东西的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个不是问题. 问题是你想不想去.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你想去的话, 开发+it两个岗位有啥关系?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不想，因为这职位给不到一狗
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6094312/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ PHILIPS 飞利浦 SPA4270BT/93 蓝牙无线音箱 199元包邮_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> iMadper: amd那钥匙扣差评，amd那U下面全是针脚做钥匙扣之前不先磨平么
<iMadper> onlylove: 你看第二个
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个没针脚的明显intel的U
<iMadper> onlylove: 他说是amd 3200
<onlylove> iMadper: 图不是
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • vim的查找替换s///里边如何使用变量？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477379 比如： let abc=1258 如何通过变量名abc把1258替换掉？ s/abc// zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-04-18 15:42
<huntxu> iMadper: 求推荐一狗工作
<iMadper> huntxu: 帝都来不?
<iMadper> huntxu: 不能remote的
<huntxu> iMadper: 求推荐一狗+remote工作
<iMadper> huntxu: 边儿呆着去
<iMadper> huntxu: 有这种我自己就上了
<iMadper> happyaron: 16.04怎么安装sogou啊蓉蓉
<iMadper> happyaron: 打包的时候依赖一个font-droid包, 16.04里面没有.
<iMadper> happyaron: 来给发个16.04能用的新版?
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 调皮
<\u> 一狗是什么
<douyun> 居然有活人
<onlylove> \u: 狗是工资单位，20K一狗，还有个更大的，妹，50K一妹
<Lodd> 是指20K月薪才能养得起狗么
<Lodd> 50K月薪能养妹子……这是指包养吧
<douyun> 50K一个月可以换30个了
<douyun> 只要不是一米六
<Lodd> 这个估计是考虑了包夜的价格
<douyun> 30夜皮都掉了
<Lodd> 毕竟年轻
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 你们这群人……
<onlylove> 没听说魔都月入2W不如狗么
<onlylove> 怎么到你们这，就变养了……
<L-----D> 哈哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 过年时买了个平板，现在发现根本就没啥用 :(
<jusss> 因为有手机玩，平板白买了
<onlylove> jusss: 卖了呗
<jusss> onlylove: 799买的，能卖多少。。。
<jusss> 又不是2 3千
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是intel自带垃圾声卡，用来看电影都没心情
<jusss> onlylove: 第一次遇到这种比以前放音盒的声音还差的东西
<onlylove> jusss: 很多realtek的貌似也被标识成intel的
<jusss> onlylove: 这个是200多块钱那种带声卡的cpu
<jusss> intel atom baytrail z3735f
<onlylove> jusss: N头的？
<onlylove> 啊，那算了
<jusss> onlylove: n开头都比它好
<jusss> onlylove: 我有atom n4xx 比这个强多了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 礼物 : 学生给老师送礼物。查理的老爸是卖酒的,他带来一个大盒子,老师看到盒子在漏液体,就用手指沾了一滴放在嘴里品尝。 老师:"是香槟?" 查理:"不是。" "白兰地?" "不是。" 最后,老师说:"我不尝了,你说你带了什么?" 查理小声说:"一只小狗！"
<renqinghe> ^k^, hahaha
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 16.04 哪天发布？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 插入有线网，自动获取ip一直连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477380 刚装ubuntu14，插入有线网，网络信号那个图标一直尝试建立连接，可以一直连不上。ifconfig一直也找不到ipv4 掩码等信息。我联网需要自动获取ip，然后再运行锐捷认证。可是
<^k^>  ─> 现在获取ip都获取不了，怎么认证啊？ zz: Open for free — 2016-04-18 19:20
<Freebuilder> 三星(SAMSUNG) 750 EVO 120G SATA3 固态硬盘 ￥269
<rongxian> #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu 同一天同時同分建立的？
<Freebuilder> 何以见得？
<rongxian> *** #ubuntu-cn was created on 2006-11-26 14:42:54
<rongxian> *** #ubuntu was created on 2006-11-26 14:42:41
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> cat ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso >/dev/sdb 就可用优盘了？
<Freebuilder> 我优盘很慢的，这一试操作就要半小时的。有没有人告诉我啊？
<Freebuilder> 果然可以
<qzx> 大家有在ubuntu 下 连接过Iphone5 同步音乐吗？
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 有正在用gnome3的吗？不能中文输入啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477381 scim ibus fcitx都能启动，但是都无法输入中文啊 zz: ubuntull — 2016-04-18 22:01
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 请教问题：thunderbird 标题中出现乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477382 pp.png如题，PC环境，Ubuntu 16.04，thunderbird在接收邮件后，出现了如图中所示的乱码，请教各位指导下菜鸟。 zz: janfy_yag — 2016-04-18 22:21
<luemiu> 有人知道怎么设置鼠标么？ 三键的鼠标可以正常使用 ，但是7键的游戏鼠标响应出错了，滚动鼠标是加减音量
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-19
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sinxccc> bot 坏了？
<andyhuzhill> 是暂时没有新帖吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 问个问题啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果获得当前进程已打开的文件描述符
<Chaos`Eternal> 不能读/proc/fd
<Chaos`Eternal> 不能用lsof
<\u> Chaos`Eternal: dup2(x, x) ?
<\u> 挨个检测
<Chaos`Eternal> fstat 酱紫？
<Chaos`Eternal> 从0到fdmax?
<\u> dup2(x, x) == 0 -> exists   ; dup2(x, x) = -1, errno == -EBADF -> not exist
<\u> dup2(x, x) == 0 -> exists   ; dup2(x, x) = -1, errno == EBADF -> not exist
<\u> fcntl 一些只读操作也行
<\u> EBADF 就是不存在
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 lts，怎解压.tar.gz文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477386 如：UPEditorLinux_2.tar.gz zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-19 10:13
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 lts，怎解压.tar.gz文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477386 https://static.95516.com/static/help/de ... e_mail_286 如：UPEditorLinux_2.tar.gz zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-19 10:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何复制目录结构  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477387 百度上有 find src -type d | sed 's/src/mkdir -p dst/' | sh 试了一下，说s的未知选项错误 请高手 指点，并给个具体例子 谢谢 zz: jnwysh — 2016-04-19 10:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何复制目录结构  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477388 百度上有 find src -type d | sed 's/src/mkdir -p dst/' | sh 试了一下，说s的未知选项错误 请高手 指点，并给个具体例子 谢谢 zz: jnwysh — 2016-04-19 10:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何复制目录结构  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477389 百度上有 find src -type d | sed 's/src/mkdir -p dst/' | sh 试了一下，说s的未知选项错误 请高手 指点，并给个具体例子 谢谢 zz: jnwysh — 2016-04-19 10:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何复制目录结构  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477390 百度上有 find src -type d | sed 's/src/mkdir -p dst/' | sh 试了一下，说s的未知选项错误 请高手 指点，并给个具体例子 谢谢 zz: jnwysh — 2016-04-19 10:40
<luemiu> 请问有人知道鼠标配置文件在哪么？用7键鼠标按键响应出错了，不知道在哪修改，谢谢
<z-zmh> 在
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • [提问]安装ubuntu后bios挂了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477391 我的电脑是联想G480 bios版本是62cn97ww，前两天在uefi＋GPT安装ubuntu kylin 15.10后能够进系统，但是却无论如何也进不去bios了，无论是按f2还是一键还原键都不行，并且现在电脑只能安装ubuntu系统，pe和
<onlylove> 我好像不小心删除了一个不知道是啥的文件，虽然放在桌面很久
<roylez> onlylove: 旧的不去新的不来
<onlylove> roylez: 赞
<roylez> onlylove: 我有cron job自动定期删除桌面和下载目录里的东西
<onlylove> roylez: 要不要这么凶残
<roylez> onlylove: 0   12  *   *   *   trash -v -a ~/Downloads/*(c+10) 2>/dev/null; trash -v -a ~/Desktop/*(c+5) 2>/dev/null
<onlylove> roylez: 我下载里面的都扔里面好久不动弹的
<roylez> onlylove: SHELL=/bin/zsh
<roylez> onlylove: 自动删除10天前的东西
<onlylove> 怎么看起来像每12个小时……
<roylez> 对
<roylez> onlylove: 10天了还没收拾的东西，基本上就是垃圾了
<onlylove> roylez: 我没收拾东西的习惯
<roylez> onlylove: 我也没有
<\u> 我的下载都是 /tmp ...
<roylez> 因为没有收拾的习惯，所以有cron来帮我收拾
<roylez> 上一只手机坏了，记忆卡里的照片懒得清理，最后找了个脚本帮我 https://github.com/andrewning/sortphotos
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - andrewning/sortphotos: SortPhotos is a Python script that organizes photos and videos into folders using date/time information
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 •   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477373 rosynirvana 写道: 不能 matlab那是unix通用版，不是mac版 这样啊，还以为可以用，adobe公司没有出unix版的软件吗？像ansys和cad好像都有Linux版本 zz: u-bt — 2016-04-19 12:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何复制目录结构  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477392 百度上有 find src -type d | sed 's/src/mkdir -p dst/' | sh 试了一下，说s的未知选项错误 请高手 指点，并给个具体例子 谢谢 zz: jnwysh — 2016-04-19 12:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何复制目录结构  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477393 百度上有 find src -type d | sed 's/src/mkdir -p dst/' | sh 试了一下，说s的未知选项错误 请高手 指点，并给个具体例子 谢谢 zz: jnwysh — 2016-04-19 13:00
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，好无聊
<nyfair> onlylove: 台湾傻逼不接话，没人调侃了
<roylez> nyfair: 求腐女福利
<nyfair> roylez: http://pink.komica.org/index2.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Komica2
<nyfair> roylez: 来陪我玩黑魂3
<roylez> nyfair: 平的有毛意思
<roylez> nyfair: http://alltits.net/
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪ Nude Pics, Erotica Nude Pictures, Nude Models, Free Erotica
<nyfair> roylez: 鶸，我让你看台湾有多弱智，你给我说黄图？
<nyfair> roylez: 脑子里想啥？难怪这么胖
<roylez> nyfair: 174cm, 72kg，这叫胖？
<nyfair> roylez: 尼玛跟我一样高，比我重1/3还好意思说
<roylez> nyfair: 求真相
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 虚拟机里上arch论坛提示"您的连接不是私密连接"?难道是NAT上网的关系?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477394 虚拟机里上arch论坛提示"您的连接不是私密连接"?难道是NAT上网的关系? 虚拟机外正常,都是直接公网带GFW上网 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-19 13:56
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/79ba7be1jw1f30sxfjj4zj20g20xq765.jpg
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Iceweasel(Firefox)启动时提示选择Safe Mode或Refresh,重启也无效?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477395 Iceweasel(Firefox)启动时提示选择Safe Mode或Refresh,重启也无效? 在进入一次安全模式时就正常了 具体情况我也不知道,是我爸按opnebox快捷键查天气预报时发现的. 我爸
<Schweppes> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<Schweppes> happyaron: 给个新的sogou的deb包啊. 能在16.04用的.
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉求移植到osx上，搜婊自己的osx版本简直垃圾
<nyfair> 顺便求个windows版的去广告版
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/list110/index.htm
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 综合 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装了一个Minecraft，能找到，但是运行不了，为什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477396 在桌面左上角 搜索您的电脑和在线资源那里可以找到图标，但是打不开。 zz: ilsoviet1917 — 2016-04-19 15:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 为什么我装了个我的世界，然后运行不了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477397 到处find不到文件，从左上角搜索能搜索到，但是点击了也没法运行。 zz: ilsoviet1917 — 2016-04-19 16:01
<joshliu357> -cn
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 这是我第三次发贴了，到底是网站原因还是我网络不好？一个话题TM三次都发布不上来！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477398 我装了个我的世界，为什么运行不了？明明他妈的在左上角的搜索能找到就是打不开。 zz: ilsoviet1917 — 2016-04-19 16:05
<nyfair> cloudflare这傻逼cdn
<harajuku> nyfair: 我在用QQ拼音
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 跪求大神指点debian上的intel和nvidia双显卡问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477399 用bumblebee控制这双显卡，怎么就是用optirun运行软件能看到启用独显，但是应该没有3D加速么还是？怎么这么慢呢？和集成显卡一样！ Code: luemiu@deb:~$ optirun glxgears 302 frames in 5.0 s
<home> 恩
<home> freenode
<home> I want to cloak my ID as unaffiliated/home. Thanks.
<Schweppes> harajuku: 伐开心啊
<Schweppes> harajuku: ubuntu phone的bug我一个也不会修... nnnd
<zerons> why?
<Schweppes> harajuku: 还是cpp + js 写的
<zerons> 什么bug?
<harajuku> Schweppes: 犇!
<Schweppes> harajuku: 一个都不会修啊.
<Schweppes> zerons: 不知道怎么描述.
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我想辞职然后专职做猎头你资词不资词啊?
<Schweppes> harajuku: 以及, 我的新名字是不是特别炫酷?
<harajuku> Schweppes: 我词汇量不大够啊
<zerons> 你说的bug是网上公开提交的么?
<harajuku> Schweppes: 专职做猎头的话, 只卖码农这个级别可能钱不多啊
<Schweppes> zerons: 不是.
<Schweppes> harajuku: 是啊. 我觉得也是. 毕竟挂靠公司抽成太大了
<zerons> 额,,
<Schweppes> zerons: 你是?
<zerons> 我是谁?
<harajuku> 哲学啊
<Schweppes> zerons: 公开的bug你有兴趣的话, 帮我修这个吧: https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1540804
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug #1540804 “race condition between android container and power...” : Bugs : powerd
<Schweppes> harajuku: 什么哲学啊?
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我这名字是个汽水的牌子
<harajuku> Schweppes: "你是谁" "我是谁" 这个挺哲学
<Schweppes> harajuku: 哦.
<zerons> Schweppes: 你在canonical?
<Schweppes> zerons: .
<Schweppes> harajuku: 对了, 我最近微博抽奖, 中了一本书 <java性能权威指南>
<Schweppes> harajuku: 感觉我要变成权威了
<nyfair> Schweppes: 老权威带带我
<harajuku> Schweppes: 老权威我不学Java
<Schweppes> harajuku: nyfair: 乖
 * harajuku 唉, 牵一发动全身, 加个feature烦死了
<nyfair> Schweppes: 讲道理，Schweppes超难喝
<nyfair> Schweppes: 加点糖也好啊
<imtxc> harajuku: 砸了
<Schweppes> nyfair: 不, 我就喜欢不加糖的.
<imtxc> 咋了
<harajuku> imtxc: cpp渣渣写cpp的日常
<Schweppes> harajuku: 那你们快招人入职啊
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我不挑, 哪个都行
<Schweppes> harajuku: 只要是我推荐的就行
<harajuku> Schweppes: lol
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我有一个做金融猎头的朋友, 推荐了个华夏总行做风控的.
<Schweppes> harajuku: 那个风控经理, 每个月光是税就4w多... 我看工资条了...
<zerons> 税40K??
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我现在已经没有活下去的勇气了.
<Schweppes> zerons: 是啊.
<nyfair> Schweppes: 你跟分分钟20w的壕说这个？
<zerons> 我xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Schweppes> nyfair: sigh.
<harajuku> 我XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<imtxc> nyfair: 他早都 double 好几回了
 * Schweppes 当年为毛要学计算机?
 * imtxc 因为学计算机还没入门就精通了啊
<luobo> 谁backport过内核驱动，交流一下
<nyfair> 风俗店壕发动了固有特级：壕の鄙视
<luobo> 现在我好像懂得一点，但是还没开始操作
<luobo> git 还没clone 完
<Schweppes> luobo: 当然是 harajuku 大大了
<luobo> Schweppes: 噢，好的，谢谢
<nyfair> 他妈我个傻逼当年还买游戏无偿做破解汉化
<luobo> harajuku: 你好阿
<harajuku> luobo: git用熟就好了, 无他
<luobo> harajuku: 是在两个分支上用gentree.py去搞吗？
<luobo> harajuku: 我看了看官方的文档，是这么介绍的
<harajuku> luobo: 我都是自己乱搞的...
<luobo> harajuku: 我擦，给跪了
<harajuku> luobo: 地上凉 起来吧
<nyfair> git是什么鬼
<luobo> harajuku: 能不能说下思路
<luobo> harajuku: 就是把驱动目录拷过去覆盖，然后make menuconfig 吗？
<harajuku> luobo: 对, 然后修编译错误, 然后修驱动适应问题
<harajuku> 我就是这么简单粗暴
<luobo> harajuku: 噢，牛
<nyfair> git branch -a | xargs git branch -d --force && rm -rf ../
<luobo> harajuku: 是有点野
<nyfair> 这样git是不是就干净了？
<luobo> nyfair: 为何要如此放荡不羁
<luobo> 有时间看看人家lainme
<nyfair> luobo: 我教养不好啊
<luobo> nyfair: 这不是你的错，性格有点野
<Schweppes> ... ...
<nyfair> luobo: 因为我觉得骂人是一件很开心的事啊，所以我从不上火
<nyfair> 阿联酋迪拜“职业乞丐”月入近五十万人民币
<onlylove> 阿联酋啊，又不是国内，能用人民币么
<harajuku> nyfair: 求门路
<onlylove> harajuku: 你一秒20W都double好几次了还求乞丐门路！果然钱不嫌多是么！
<harajuku> ... ...
<Schweppes> harajuku: 刚才有个小哥找我推荐工作, 说是南大的. 后来一看是南昌大学啊啊啊啊啊
<harajuku> 众口铄金
<harajuku> Schweppes: 卧槽
<onlylove> Schweppes: 南昌也是南大，如果是南开，人就直接说南开了
<Schweppes> onlylove: 恩, 是我的错.
<harajuku> 南大是南京大学...
<onlylove> Schweppes: 难道你以为南大只有南京啊
<Schweppes> onlylove: 我承认了啊, 是我的错
<onlylove> harajuku: 南京不应该叫蓝大么
<Schweppes> harajuku: 人家说要在江浙沪工作, 我第一反应就是南京.
<harajuku> Schweppes: 乖
<onlylove> Schweppes: 嗯，要是这么说，我觉得，也是南京……
<onlylove> 居然是阿卡里省的……
<imtxc>  难道不是说兰大？
<onlylove> imtxc: 蓝鲸咯
 * Schweppes 中山大学, 中南大学, 都叫中大
<harajuku> imtxc: 报了没?
<imtxc> 我这么当机立断的
<Schweppes> <harajuku> imtxc: 报了没?
<imtxc> 肯定还没啊
<Schweppes> s/报/爆/g
<Schweppes> imtxc: 墨迹侠
<harajuku> imtxc: 磨叽侠啊!
<Schweppes> harajuku: 你竟然不是复制粘贴的...
<Schweppes> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6096343/
<imtxc> 不好选着
<harajuku> Schweppes: mac太烂
<ubrl> ⇪ t: MISFIT Flash 运动追踪器 99元包邮_天猫精选优惠_什么值得买
<harajuku> imtxc: 报啊
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我早就知道啊.
<Schweppes> harajuku: 主要是mac的gui烂
<Schweppes> harajuku: 别的还好. 触摸板什么的真不错
<imtxc> harajuku: 壕先教教我怎么把usb 设备从 bus 上拿下来.. 然后在挂上去..
<Schweppes> harajuku: linux下要第三方的才行
<Schweppes> imtxc: 我会啊!
<imtxc> harajuku: mac 特赞啊
<imtxc> harajuku: 我都用黑的
<\u> Schweppes: 虽然你nick老是换但是看言行就识别出来了……
<Schweppes> \u: 那当然了.
<Schweppes> \u: 我换nick只是看心情, 不是为了隐藏自己.
<\u> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweppes
 * MangHuoEr 忘了隐藏自己
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Schweppes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Schweppes> \u: 对啊对啊, 早起喝了一瓶, 觉得好喝, 就改叫这个了.
<\u>  echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/power/level
<\u>  echo auto > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/power/level
<harajuku> Schweppes: 壕
<harajuku> Schweppes: 还能蹭贵司的游泳卡么?
<Schweppes> harajuku: 我司还有游泳卡吗????
<\u>  /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/remove  。但是不知道怎么再挂载
<Schweppes> harajuku: 别扯淡了, 现在只有健身房了
<harajuku> BinLi: ^^
<harajuku> Schweppes: 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 对，明天去健
<Schweppes> harajuku: 这么远你也过来啊?
<Schweppes> harajuku: 这都不够你打车费啊壕
<harajuku> Schweppes: 我公交过去
<Schweppes> harajuku: 你的时间比路费值钱多了啊壕
<harajuku> Schweppes: 又不能换成钱
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox如何复制整个证书的General?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477400 Firefox如何复制整个证书的General? Firefox好像只能复制出单个项目的内容,无法复制出整个列表 例如下列信息: Code: SSL Server Certificate Issued To Common Name (CN)   archlinux.org Organization (O)   <Not P
<^k^>  ─> art Of Certificate> Organizational Unit (OU)   <Not Part Of Certificate> Serial Number   01:EC:8D:7E:81:FB:41:5B: …
<yyfeng> 大家好
<ubrl> yyfeng:点点点.  20:28
<yyfeng> 有人吗？
<ubrl> yyfeng:点点点.  20:28
<yyfeng> quit
<onlylove> Fake Raid 的特色就是 開機時 會出現 Raid Card 的偵測畫面
<onlylove> 我擦，那个湾湾poloshiao到底想怎样啊！
<onlylove> 说的好像hard raid不用加载raid卡bios一样
<smake> 为什么外国人信神？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 人家要求你去掉？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 上plymouth
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没人要求我去掉，我只是头一次听说开机检测raid卡居然是fake raid
<gebjgd> onlylove, raid卡也有软的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 比如我的主板上的那个
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我知道有软的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我就用过一段时间 后来装win跑游戏 另外一块给debian了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是不能因为有，就把开机加载raid卡bios当成fake raid的特殊啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 跑游戏何不买游戏机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不过游戏机可惜硬件现在比不上高端PC了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 因为我喜欢玩pc的rts
<gebjgd> onlylove, GTA类的
<gebjgd> onlylove, pc的比主机的强太多了
<onlylove> gebjgd: gta主机也有吧？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 主机的就是渣
<gebjgd> onlylove, pc的GTA强太多了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那没办法，CPU限制死了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看看现在机能最好的，PS4，也就AMD的那个APU
<onlylove> gebjgd: 而且内存还那么点
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：16.04 64位 中vmwarestation 网卡设备未托管，试过改NM 的conf为true，虚拟机仍不连网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477403 大家好，在16.04中之前从14.04一路升级过来，vmware station使用一直没有问题，可以开启虚拟机，虚拟网卡vmnet0, vmnet 8都可以连接。 直
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何让VirtualBox的虚拟机能通过实机上网,同时实机也能看(连接)到虚拟机?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477404 如何让VirtualBox的虚拟机能通过实机上网,同时实机也能看(连接)到虚拟机? 主要是虚拟机内有个VPN服务端,实机的浏览器希望连上虚拟机用
<^k^>  ─> 其做代理 但又不想整个实机上网都通过虚拟机做代理. zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-19 22:27
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 工作站联有线网问题，两个无线网卡选项都是灰的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477405 这是界面图，两个网卡都是灰色的，不能用 这是输入代码的结果。 Code: dell@dell-Precision-Tower-7910:~$ sudo lspci | grep net 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet
<^k^>  ─> Connection I217-LM (rev 05) 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03) <
<douyun> 妖兽拉，刚刚我自己登陆发现这个ID在线上
<guest995> 有人在吗
<ubrl> guest995:点点点.  03:36
<guest995> 请问ubuntu16.04lts 默认的live session user 密码是多少
<guest995> andyhou /names
<guest995> test
<ubrl> guest995:点点点.  03:39
<guest995> test
<ubrl> guest995:点点点.  03:39
<guest995> test
<ubrl> guest995:点点点.  03:46
<andyhou> teat
<andyhou> test
<ubrl> andyhou:点点点.  03:47
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有没有什么网站可以上传音频文件,然后得到文本?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477413 有没有什么网站可以上传音频文件,然后得到文本? 好像只有语音合成可以这么玩 但是语音识别都是用麦克风... 或者有什么方法能让音频输出重定向到麦克风? zz: 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2016-04-20 3:40
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-20
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
 * IsoaSFlus 换了个枕头结果睡过了第一节课QAQ
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 现在的chromium-browser怎么安装flash了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477414 Quote: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装的软件包： chromium ttf-mscorefonts-installer ttf-x
<cn100800> chrome自带啊
<onlylove> chromium又不是chrome
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • [Ubuntu14.04]鼠标指针不显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477415 win10作为服务端 Ubuntu作为客户端 只在Win10有鼠标键盘，使用synergy进行键鼠共享。 如果Ubuntu不插鼠标的话，在win10把鼠标移到ubuntu的时候， 鼠标左右以及移动都是可以用的，就是不显示光标。 这个
<^k^>  ─> 怎么解决？ zz: myshadow — 2016-04-20 10:55
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu14.04用chrome浏览器有的网页会卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477416 ubuntu下intel 946gz芯片组，装的chrome 有时浏览有的网站，卡死，一动不能动只能强制关机，或者断电，用firefox还没出现过，但firefox没有chrome速度快，大家有遇到过吗／ zz: yangjinchao
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-04-20 11:10
<cn100800> 没有
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ubuntu16.04安装深度音乐网易云插件后无法启用！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477417 终端运行现实的代码如下 xinglingwu@xinglingwu-Lenovo-M490:~$ deepin-music-player INFO Loading settings... INFO Loading application theme... INFO Loading MediaDB... INFO Initialize Gui... INFO MMKeys mode: gnome Canno
<^k^>  ─> t connect to server socket err = 没有那个文件或目录 Cannot connect to server request channel jack server is …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) LTS 正式版發行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477418 1. (預定) 發行日期 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule 2016/04/21 1-1. 根據以往經驗 如果沒有什麼耽擱 在 北京時間 下午 6:00 ~ 8:00 左右 開始可以下載 ISO 檔 2. 下載 ISO 檔 https://wiki.ubuntu.co
<^k^>  ─> m/XenialXerus/Rel ... _16.04_LTS 2-0. 如果從中國境內的下載伺服器下載 速度可能快一些 2-1. 下載 …
<yuning> shengyao, MangHuoEr, http://m.autohome.com.cn/culture/201503/863980.html?from=pc
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 【图】售16.99万国内仅2台 迈凯伦自行车交付_手机汽车之家
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 •   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477373 daf3707 写道: gimp吧 已经mark了论坛的那个贴，不过主要是gimp好像不支持数位板，画起来没有压感 zz: u-bt — 2016-04-20 12:41
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu the network require authentication  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477419 各位，好！ 公司近期上线了深信服，上网方式都采用用户名+密码的方式 问题: 1,如何在终端下进行用户名+密码的验证,尝试过lynx，但未成功！ 2,如何利用1个帐号进行多台电脑的
<MangHuoEr> shengyao: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.jve8li&id=39986271247&ns=1&abbucket=3
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 迪卡侬2016新款山地车自行车RR520(RR5.2碟刹27.5版)24速MTBTWIN-tmall.com天猫
<shengyao> MangHuoEr: http://www.700store.com/houjie
<ubrl> shengyao: ⇪  后街 - 700Bike官方商城
<MangHuoEr> pinyin
<Schweppes> yuning: yu lao ban ni zhi dao zen me xiu bug ma?
<alvin_rxg> Schweppes: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+>5VLZX*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<MangHuoEr> yuning: yu lao ban ni zhi dao zen me xiu chong zi ma?
<alvin_rxg> MangHuoEr: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *0(Ox+*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<MangHuoEr> alvin_rxg: 明明可以阅读
<Schweppes> shengyao: yuning: http://www.pinarello.com/en/resources/files/WHITEPAPER_BOLIDE_ENG4.pdf
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=application/pdf ; 长度=3.02 MiB
<Schweppes> shengyao: MangHuoEr: http://post.smzdm.com/p/319428/
<ubrl> Schweppes: ⇪ 公路车梦幻车型介绍 & 公路车选购攻略_什么值得买
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 推荐ubuntu1604  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477421 昨天把1604用虚拟机安上了，试用了一下，和我以往使用的版本相比，易用性增强了不少，唯一美中不足的是输入法小企业只有拼音，没有五笔，得重新自己添加一下，添加也很简单，终端中一个命令搞定
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 软件中心和 apt 的两个变化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477422 软件中心的图标又变回橙色购物袋了，名字也变回 Ubuntu Software 了，但内容还是不太多。 关于apt，现在终端里推荐安装软件，提示已经变成 “sudo apt install xxx”了，而不是 “apt-get”了，前者现在有
<^k^>  ─> 百分比和进度条，这个好像早就有了？ zz: NetDreamer — 2016-04-20 14:17
<jiero> 来看看大家
<jiero> whom is still around
<Ganten> happyaron: ...
<jiero> 升级ubuntu的时间还没到的样子 ..
<luobo> 16.04发布时间是多少？
<luobo> 是五月份吗？
<jiero> 16.04 不是 16.05 哦
<jiero> 曾经唯一一次特例是 6.06
<luobo> 代号而已
<luobo> 又不是必须那样
<luobo> 就当一个愚人节玩笑
 * IsoaSFlus 完了手贱不小心删了chrome的临时下载文件怎么办
<yuning> 再下一遍啰
<onlylove> jiero: 你还没饿死呢？
<jiero> onlylove,  饿半死 - 养蚯蚓
<onlylove> jiero: 养蚯蚓不错啊
<jiero> onlylove,  黄土变黑土 -改良土壤，然后以后将蚯蚓烤干了燃烧后出产重金属---
<jiero> lol
<jiero> onlylove, 看了一篇报道说，有人在深圳种生态蔬菜，添加有机肥的同时要了周围的牲畜家禽厂的粪便增肥。结果几年后查出土地富有重金属 - 是那些家禽牲畜粪便哈 - - 问了某教授，给了主意，养蚯蚓，再富集到蚯蚓里，然后向外出售。。。
<jiero> 呵呵了。
<onlylove> 所以那些重金属，最初从哪里来呢？饲料？
<jiero> onlylove, 谁知道 - 。。
<jiero> onlylove, 中国人吗。只管自己最近的范畴哈。
<happyaron> 谁找我要搜狗的新安装包来着
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双系统升级ubuntu后就进不去了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477423 由于是双系统，每次更新都进不去，以前都是重装ubuntu，但这次有些资料比较重要，不能重装了 都怪我又手贱，因为系统总是提示安装更新，我今天上午就点了，然后关机，下午就进不去
<^k^>  ─> 了额，只能进入到一开始的紫色的界面 就是选择ubuntu，ubuntu高级选项，还有什么memory tes …
<Ganten> happyaron: wowowow
<Ganten> happyaron: 给我个
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: ...
<Ganten> happyaron: 你有ppa之类的吗?
<Ganten> happyaron: 每次都得找你要
<happyaron> Ganten: 没有
<happyaron> 明天发新版了
<Ganten> happyaron: 去哪儿下啊
<Ganten> happyaron: 先仍我邮箱一个
<Ganten> happyaron: madper.xie@cano
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: 你邮箱多少
<Ganten> happyaron: 私信告诉你了
<Ganten> happyaron: 上面不是也跟你说了嘛...
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: 个人的？ 公司的？
<happyaron> 发了
 * Ganten 谁帮我去同仁挂个号
<Ganten> happyaron: 赞!
<happyaron> 然而还没搞定gcc5的版本
<happyaron> 所以arch党什么的暂时用不了
<Ganten> happyaron: 别闹了, 我的arch一直能用
<Ganten> happyaron: 我现在是16.04, 能用不?
<happyaron> 能用
<happyaron> 之前有人跟我讲libstdc++问题
<happyaron> 然后用gcc5的时候ld各种悲剧
<happyaron> src/CMakeFiles/fcitx-sogoupinyin.dir/build.make:305: recipe for target 'src/fcitx-sogoupinyin.so' failed
<Ganten> happyaron: 说是这么说, 但是其实我遇到的更大的问题是一个cpu的bug.
<Ganten> happyaron: 导致各种segfault.
<happyaron> Ganten: 啥意思
<Ganten> happyaron: 更新cpu的microcode firmware就好了...
<happyaron> Ganten: 你的测试机悲催？
<Ganten> happyaron: 恩. 我一直以为是gcc5的问题
<Ganten> happyaron: 其实是cpu的bug...
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> 我在想这程序要不要用新一点的gcc来编译
<happyaron> 运行速度应该还能快些
<happyaron> 想要抛弃掉12.04的支持了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: lts是多久啊5年是不，明年就可以扔了
<happyaron> 还一年呢
<onlylove> 才一年……
<onlylove> 一年intel连个CPU都弄不出
<onlylove> 哦，不对，现在是三年一更新……
 * onlylove 求收留
<yuning> MangHuoEr, fceux
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是为什么呢 : 小时候刚看《西游记》觉得孙悟空神通广大,上天入地,闹龙宫取走如意金箍棒。 可后来每次下海打妖怪,总让八戒和沙和尚下去,说自己水性不好,这是为什么呢?
<yuning> ^k^, 为什么笑话只讲了一半, 还是说我没 get 到点?
<guest995> 请问我装机设置好了密码，为什么重启以后使用这个密码登陆不了
<guest995> 16.04lts
<andyhou> 有人遇到过么
<andyhou> 怎么破
<printk> 大家好啊.
<ubrl> printk:点点点.  19:01
<printk> UBRL 是什么啊
<printk> 这个是机器人吗?
<ubrl> printk,
<printk> shit
<printk> ..
<printk> ...
<printk> 奇怪的机器人
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu手机黑客松 - 北京站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477426 凌晨四点可以做什么？可能在睡觉，可能在练球，可能在唱K，可能和好友血战到底。。。 而有一群人正在写代码，神马？他们是疯了吗？ 事实上，这是一群喜欢Hack世界的人，在有限的时间里面，用代码和创业码
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: 今天给你们的包和明天正式发布的没有代码区别了
<happyaron> 等明天上线
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 抱怨16.04字体不好看的，进来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477430 RT，可以去miui 字体板块找字体，复制到/home/XX/.local/share/fonts里 加黑的雅黑 http://www.miui.com/thread-4063682-1-1.html ios7，9的字体自己去miui找 zz: poodolski — 2016-04-20 20:15
<anshangxue> dd
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • whereis, which 显示的命令路径不对  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477431 装的 nodejs，先用 apt-get 没成功，又用源码装的。装好的位置在 /usr/local/bin/node 但运行 node 时，路径错误。 $ node bash: /usr/sbin/node: No such file or directory $ whereis node node: /usr/local/bin/node $ whi
<^k^>  ─> ch node /usr/local/bin/node $ type node node is hashed (/usr/sbin/node) whereis, which 看到的是正确路径，但 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • whereis, which 显示的命令路径不对  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477432 装的 nodejs，先用 apt-get 没成功，又用源码装的。装好的位置在 /usr/local/bin/node 但运行 node 时，路径错误。 $ node bash: /usr/sbin/node: No such file or directory $ whereis node node: /usr/local/bin/node $ whi
<^k^>  ─> ch node /usr/local/bin/node $ type node node is hashed (/usr/sbin/node) whereis, which 看到的是正确路径，但 …
<xtihc> 我敢说哪里都有说中文的
<xtihc> 中文支持这里有人吗?
<October24> 这里有百号人吧
<pocoyo> xtihc: 没人
<xtihc> 有没有哪位做过设备集中管理类似的项目啊
<October24> [打呵欠]<( _ _ )><(=- . -=)><(=~ O ~=)>……<(=- . -=)>
<xtihc>  
<syq> xtihc: 设备集中管理，windows的设备管理器那种东西？
<niac> 聊聊？
<xtihc> 设备集中管理?
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 重新安装编译环境失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477433 系统 ubuntu 14.04; 因为不小心，把/usr/include/c++这个文件夹给删除了。我于是尝试重新安装编译环境——先删除，再安装。 结果安装失败。 卸载用到的语句： sudo apt-get remove libstdc++-4.8-dev sudo apt-get autoremove
<^k^>  ─> 重新安装用到的语句： sudo apt-get install build-essential 结果提示： The following packages have unme …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 重新安装编译环境失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477434 系统 ubuntu 14.04; 因为不小心，把/usr/include/c++这个文件夹给删除了。我于是尝试重新安装编译环境——先删除，再安装。 结果安装失败。 卸载用到的语句： sudo apt-get remove libstdc++-4.8-dev sudo apt-get autoremove
<^k^>  ─> 重新安装用到的语句： sudo apt-get install build-essential 结果提示： The following packages have unme …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04下无法安装fontforge 20160404版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477436 以前Ubuntu 14.04 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fontforge/fontforge sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fontforge 可以安装fontforge 20160404版，现重装Ubuntu 16.04后无法安装，查 https://launchpad.net/~fontforge/+archi ... /font
<^k^>  ─> forge 后发现没有与Xenial相适应的fontforge 20160404，只有fontforge 20120731（好像软件中心直接安 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04下无法安装fontforge 20160404版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477436 以前Ubuntu 14.04 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fontforge/fontforge sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fontforge 可以安装fontforge 20160404版，现重装Ubuntu 16.04后无法安装，查 https://launchpad.net/~fontforge/+archi ... /font
<^k^>  ─> forge 　2016-04-20 22-09-16屏幕截图.png 后发现没有与Xenial相适应的fontforge 20160404，只有fontforge …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04下无法安装fontforge 20160404版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477436 以前Ubuntu 14.04 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fontforge/fontforge sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fontforge 可以安装fontforge 20160404版，现重装Ubuntu 16.04后无法安装，查 https://launchpad.net/~fontforge/+archi ... /font
<^k^>  ─> forge 后发现没有与Xenial相适应的fontforge 20160404，只有fontforge 20120731（好像软件中心直接安 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04下无法安装fontforge 20160404版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477436 以前Ubuntu 14.04 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fontforge/fontforge sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fontforge 可以安装fontforge 20160404版，现重装Ubuntu 16.04后无法安装，查 https://launchpad.net/~fontforge/+archi ... /font
<^k^>  ─> forge 后发现没有与Xenial相适应的fontforge 20160404，只有fontforge 20120731（好像软件中心直接安 …
<fishoneeyed> ubrl: bot
<ubrl> fishoneeyed,
<fishoneeyed> Test
<ubrl> fishoneeyed:点点点.  01:50
<fishoneeyed> ubrl: 点点
<ubrl> fishoneeyed, .. 休息一下 ..  01:50
<fishoneeyed> ubrl: 你还会什么？
<ubrl> fishoneeyed,
<fishoneeyed> fishoneeyed: 无聊
<fishoneeyed> ubrl: 无聊
<ubrl> fishoneeyed, .. 休息一下 ..  01:51
<joshliu357> 各位早上好
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 怎样转成中文界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477445 系统是Ubuntu-mate，安装的时候没有选择默认中文界面，但是安装了中文字体， 可是系统不能选择中文界面，如下图，请问需要怎样设置？谢谢。 zz: fengtou — 2016-04-21 1:56
<joshliu357> 16.04  几点钟发布啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<joshliu357> ？
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-21
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mycyber> 今天cn.bing.com背景图片很好看，想下载，哪位知道怎么下载吗？
<mycyber> 下载到了
<vickycq> http://s.cn.bing.net/az/hprichbg/rb/TorontoJoggers_ZH-CN13754389918_1920x1080.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zerons> 1604 是明天发布?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 16.04LTS版本后，安装文件用apt-get将无效了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477447 以后，我们安装文件一般都使用sudo apt-get install 16.04LTS版本发布后，该命令将无效了，那应该怎么用呢？ 记住 sudo apt install zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-21 9:58
<zerons> apt-get 改成apt了?
<zerons> ^k^: 北京时间今天下午是不是可以放出来了?
<luobo> apt 好久之前就能用了，只不过是apt-get的一层皮
<zerons> 还是直接从14.04升级算了
<luobo> zerons: 不要热衷于新版本，够用就行了
<luobo> 我当时也热衷于新版本，现在感觉，我能用多少东西呢，显然没多少
<luobo> 不过倒是可以体验体验
<zerons> 这个机会体验一下4.x内核   我一直用自己编译的3.18的
<zerons> 直接升级好大, 1.6G,   重新分个区安装还是最保险, 慢慢配置, 也就是配置花时间
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2685804
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 挪威杀害77人的罪犯控告政府不人道胜诉 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<luobo> ubuntu16.04美国时间21号发布
<zerons> 美国哪个时间发布
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 我在virtualBox下装了个Ubuntu，为什么进入字符界面窗口就变得很小？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477448 在图形界面下很正常，可以全屏显示，但是按Ctrl + Alt + F1进入纯字符界面后窗口就又缩成中间一下块了。 zz: ilsoviet1917 — 2016-04-21 11:06
<zerons> 估计今天晚上能看到吧
<luobo> 不要太着急
<luobo> 你就这么喜欢装系统吗
<luobo> 不过zfs可以体验一把
 * MicroSoft|CSharp ubuntu 16.04是目前唯一支持skylake的distro了吧...
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.1u7Tsc&id=524681418966&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<ubrl> MicroSoft|CSharp: ⇪ Polkaudio普乐之声Hampden 桌面蓝牙USB自带声卡音响系统无线传输-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 1688.00
<stanley_> hi every body
<nyfair> https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/04/20/1741250/anders-behring-breivik-norway-murderer-wins-human-rights-case 圣母婊的评论GJ
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Anders Behring Breivik, Norway Murderer, Wins Human Rights Case - Slashdot
<netsnail> Electronic WeChat 挺好使啊，不知道有没有 Electronic WebQQ
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 请教一下，关于系统设置亮度调节滑快档位问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477449 请教，关于系统设置亮度调节滑快档位问题. 发现当滑块调到中间时再往右滑，屏幕亮度级别过度十分平滑，而往左滑，屏幕亮度越低，就越不平滑，查看/sys/class/backlight/xx_back
<^k^>  ─> light//brightness文件，最低档（1档）亮度，发现值是1，可是2档时，亮度（brightness文件值） …
<nyfair> ccav的评论怎么比养猪场还low
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何清除ssh服务器断无效的ssh链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477450 ssh有时候受到网络问题链接已经断开了,但是进程里面还是保留了登录的shell,于是有好多pts/0 pts/1...我加入了"ServerAliveInterval 60",但是依旧无效,不会自动断开. 还有就是sshd_config里面TCPKee
<^k^>  ─> pAlive和ServerAliveInterval这2个参数有没有冲突的? zz: achengmao — 2016-04-21 12:49
<joshliu357> 16.04怎么还不发布啊
<MicroSoft|CSharp> bamy
<MicroSoft|CSharp> shengyao: MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6098894/
<ubrl> MicroSoft|CSharp: ⇪ XDS 喜德盛 自行车 30速禧玛诺套件 传奇380山地车 蜜橙色15.5寸 2299元（需用券）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 你要去微软了？
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 当然不是了.
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 我去微软干嘛.
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 微软离我家太远
<onlylove> 首席今天好像没来
<MicroSoft|CSharp> adam也没来啊
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 你帮忙看下猫猫那个qe是做啥的
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 哪个啊?
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 我在51job看到的……不知道它公司那有没
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 我去猫猫网站看下
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 你倒是给我链接啊
<huntxu> MicroSoft|CSharp: C社离你家近么
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 正在找啊
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 算是最近得了
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 起码都是朝阳
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 我在东边, c在东三环
<huntxu> 那还好
<huntxu> 半个小时能到？
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 50分钟
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 我这打开猫猫站累得要死要死的
<huntxu> MicroSoft|CSharp: 噗
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 出家门到进公司
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 以前俩小时的
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/50498/quality-engineer---certification/job
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: v7测试啊
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: v7是啥
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 一个测试套件
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 还行吧, 这个比其他的好一些
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 毕竟开发和测试的差距没那么大, 能够学到东西.
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 靠，我现在不敢投了，让猫猫前两次把我搞得头大，而且那个虚拟化的QE又放出来了
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 毛毛最近hr的行为有点儿sb.
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 我TM感觉就是在拼脸
<onlylove> MicroSoft|CSharp: 要不就是HR在刷业绩折腾
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 不不不, 是hr的大换血.
<MicroSoft|CSharp> onlylove: 总之就是, 现在猫猫的hr内部很乱, 没心情管你
<huntxu> MicroSoft|CSharp: 这点本地化做得很好啊
<MicroSoft|CSharp> huntxu: 是啊.
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.Xcp0Ms&id=26295716004&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: 好贵
<ubrl> MicroSoft|CSharp: ⇪ 联想 ThinkPad S1 S3 S5 NEW X1 OneLink扩展坞 0A06125 原装正品-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 550.00
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 不注销A用户，切换到B用户，为什么B没不能发声？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477453 ubuntu-mate，不注销A用户，切换到B用户，为什么B没不能发声？ zz: fengtou — 2016-04-21 14:23
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: 要是100我就买一个
<MangHuoEr> MicroSoft|CSharp: X1 豪
<huntxu> MicroSoft|CSharp: 入了iphone SE
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 豪
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.Xcp0Ms&id=520671512648&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=2  这个要是还有usb就好了
<ubrl> MicroSoft|CSharp: ⇪ 联想Thinkpad新X1 S3 S5 OneLink 接口多功能转接线 4X90G85927-tmall.com天猫
<MangHuoEr> MicroSoft|CSharp: 买它做啥，机器还不知道能用几天呢
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: 这倒是.
<MangHuoEr> MicroSoft|CSharp: 万一还有下一代呢
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: 肯定有下一代啊
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 占内存少浏览器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477454 占内存少。而且，可以安装支付宝安全控件。 有这样浏览器么？ zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-21 15:06
<zerons> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is based on the long-term supported Linux release series 4.4
<luobo> 有了？
<luobo> 你下的是每日构建？
<zerons> 还没有
<^k^> tryit: 拜高管
 * tryit 明天后天当当图书全场200-100
<huntxu> 已经不买实体书好久了。。。
<tryit> huntxu, 给孩子买 :)
<MicroSoft|CSharp> MangHuoEr: yuning: http://weibo.com/2656274875/DrThNn0J4?type=comment#_rnd1461227657862
<ubrl> MicroSoft|CSharp: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<nyfair> onlylove: 最近a站文章区小学生也越来越多了，以后看新闻去哪里？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道呢，ccav吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得还是实体书方便
<nyfair> onlylove: ccav以前还有段子看，现在评论简直跟养猪场一个模样
<nyfair> 好无聊
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛来联机玩游戏吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天网络不好，网游掉成渣，不知道为啥irc没问题
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吓死你们 : 女子路过坟地很害怕,灵机一动,对坟墓说:"爸爸,我回来了,开门氨 男子吓到了,哇哇大叫逃跑了。 女子这才安心,正要离开,忽然从坟墓中传来阴深的声音:"闺女,你又忘了带匙了氨 女子大惊,也哇哇吓跑了。 这时从坟墓里钻出个盗墓的说:"靠,耽误我工作,吓死
<^k^>  ─> 你们"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox-fuse为何被Debian/Ubuntu官方库移除?还有它能挂载动态的vdi吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477455 virtualbox-fuse为何被Debian/Ubuntu官方库移除?还有它能挂载动态的vdi吗? 下面这个连接说vdi如果是动态的将很难挂载. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox#VDI
<^k^>  ─> 那么virtualbox-fuse能挂载动态的vdi文件吗? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-21 17:32
<luobo> 好久都没买书了
<luobo> 都他妈的买的吃的了
<luobo> 怪不得胖起来了
<luobo> 原来投资方向错了
<IsoaSFlus> 可以给我吃,这样你就不会胖了
<luobo> 你想吃什么？
<luobo> 你是女的吗？
<luobo> 给我个理由
<nyfair> 买什么书？
<luobo> IsoaSFlus: 好了，你帮过我
<nyfair> 我只买小黄漫
<luobo> nyfair: 厉害
<luobo> nyfair: 我都没看过
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈经常买本子吗?
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 要不要我代购？
<luobo> nyfair: 小黄漫不好买吧
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 我有e-hentai就够用了
<luobo> nyfair: 我都没途径
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 我不仅不收手续费还帮你打9折
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, Orz
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 比各种代购网站好多了
<luobo> git 分支，一般人会用wip作为分支后缀，意思是working in process吗
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 当年我的e淑女账号因为被傻逼湾湾举报被封了啊
<luobo> nyfair: 淑女好啊
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 你还可以拿我这个id来搜下uploader
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 这个还能被举报?
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 傻逼湾湾跟我们不在一个次元的
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 湾湾写了个外挂买便宜的hath，我也写了个，湾湾抢不过我就举报我
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 当年我200多级的账号很高了啊
<nyfair> 这个有历史记录的，我来查查
<nyfair> ... 那个wiki站都不在了
<IsoaSFlus_> …
<nyfair> 好久远了
<IsoaSFlus_> hath是啥
<nyfair> e-hentai是个网页游戏，里面的游戏货币也可以通过上传本子获得，这个你该知道吧
<nyfair> hath就是高级货币
<nyfair> 类似于你网游里的银币金币概念
<nyfair> 被封了后就懒得玩了，后来开了个小号，就上传点本子，不管游戏了
<IsoaSFlus_> nyfair: 有点印象了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 16.04 已更新正式版下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477456 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ zz: qy117121 — 2016-04-21 18:20
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的……这破网
<IsoaSFlus> 如何评价易语言....
<onlylove> 你如何评价夕甲甲呢
<onlylove> 易语言不过是加了壳的……嗯，说夕甲甲有点过……
<IsoaSFlus> 易语言很low吗?
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove,
<Lodd> 不带个人感情色彩的话，易语言可以等同于VB
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不low,我用过别人用易语言写的东西，能用
<Lodd> VB很low么？可能显得有点low,但超级好用
<October24> vb 贯通了 MS 自家产品，这点别的没法比
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我在家上班的时候有人用易写过东西给客户
<IsoaSFlus> Lodd, 我们这写gui还用vb...
<Lodd> 用Excel的都知道，VBA是王道
<onlylove> 不过那个逗比整天想怎么写游戏外挂
<onlylove> excel……
<onlylove> 当初某大能说过，赚大钱的都在写vba
<onlylove> 写代码的都是穷鬼
<Lodd> 一等人讲PPT，二等人写PPT
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 你当初为什么选择易语言?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你哪只眼睛看我选易语言了
<Lodd> 我觉得易语言可以当作是VB的一个方言
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove,  我在家上班的时候有人用易写过东西给客户
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我好歹过了CET4的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 看好了，有人
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 对不起ORZ
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我后面还说了那个逗比整天研究写游戏外挂
<IsoaSFlus> 眼神不好
<Lodd> 当年为了玩RO的外挂，学了两天Perl
<onlylove> 啥？RO可以用perl写？
<onlylove> 不都是内存挂么
<Lodd> RO的外挂，是一个叫Left Bot的开源程序，Perl写的
<onlylove> 好吧……
<Lodd> 后来被人改成内挂了
<onlylove> 不过perl6 python3 ruby2……
<onlylove> 这些脚本语言的兼容……唉……
<onlylove> 嘛，反正用不了几次
<onlylove> 无所谓了
<Lodd> 玩WOW和剑网三时搞过几个月Lua
<Lodd> 都没啥印像
<onlylove> 我懒得吐槽剑叁的lua了
<Lodd> 233333
<Lodd> 我就记得有一次剑网三升级后，所有的脚本都废掉了
<onlylove> 那货一开始是各种api都在外面，然后pvp和pve乱套
<onlylove> 然后后来实在受不了了，就都封了
<Lodd> 然后我也就AFK了
<onlylove> 我没见过wow的插件，估计比剑网三好不少
<Lodd> 和剑网三的很像
<Lodd> 我是无痛转过去的
<Lodd> 那应该是09年的事情
<Lodd> 我现在已经完全不记得了
<rtykey> 剑网三09年公测的，刚出来的时候还没有插件
<onlylove> 扯
<onlylove> 你搜下月影和大脚
<onlylove> 你要和别人说也就算了，我一个刚A不久的你和我说刚出没插件
<rtykey> 月影和大脚应该都10年了吧
<onlylove> sigh
<onlylove> 大脚没记错11年左右就挂了？反正我记得是，50的时候就有那货
<rtykey> 月影没用过，只用过大脚和盒子
<onlylove> 盒子就是月影
<onlylove> 月影是盒子的前身，没盒子的时候就叫月影
<onlylove> 当时小伙伴用大脚我用月影
<rtykey> 哦，你是哪个区的？
<onlylove> 两个插件一直比较
<onlylove> 当时大脚比较好
<onlylove> 不过后来不行了
<onlylove> 李忘生
<rtykey> 感觉盒子更新快些
<onlylove> 大脚不知道出了啥事，然后拜拜了
<onlylove> 然后就剩下盒子了
<onlylove> 反正我没去研究发生了啥，大脚反正就是不玩了
<onlylove> 估计是开发之间的破事
<winrystal> 在commandline模式，直接fbterm 花屏，而sudo fbterm 没问题，怎么回事？
<zerons> 16.04放出来了
<zerons> 可以下载了
<onlylove> 然后盒子南宫又传出和外挂说不清道不明，然后官方把插件收编了
<onlylove> zerons: 新版本，先晾几天，不然会烫嘴
<onlylove> zerons: 反正我不着急
<onlylove> zerons: 当然，如果你是勇敢的小白鼠，那就向前冲吧
<winrystal> text 模式有谁用过fbterm的？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 有两台电脑，装系统都出现了问题，求解救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477457 第一台是dell xps 8900，用u盘，出现 Code: *try ubuntu without installation install ubuntu ... 不论是选哪个选项都会黑屏，主机灯亮着，屏幕没东西。网上查是显卡不支持，我就在bios里把显
<^k^>  ─> 卡调为集显，还是不行。 按ctrl+alt+f1也不会有任何反应。 第二台是个工作站dell tower t791 …
<onlylove> winrystal: fbterm好像用户要加video组，其他的不清楚
<winrystal> onlylove :花屏的原因和用户组权限有关？
<onlylove> winrystal: 没……但是说不好……毕竟你说了sudo可以
<winrystal> onlylove 嗯，看来是有关的
<onlylove> winrystal: 我没用过framebuffer，因为需要图形的，我都有X，然后不需要的……懒得管
<winrystal> onlylove : 最近 折腾text你、模式下的中文显示和输入，遇到这个问题
<onlylove> winrystal: 好像suse企业版默认启用framebuffer的
<onlylove> winrystal: opensuse不清楚
<winrystal> onlylove : 诶，不对，fbterm我做了chmod +s操作，不应该会权限不够啊，很奇怪
<onlylove> winrystal: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> winrystal: 顺便说，setuid一样需要video group
<onlylove> winrystal: 毕竟这东西……天知道会不会是因为它
<winrystal> onlylove : 喔喔，3q,我回去试试
<onlylove> winrystal: 如果用户加了group一样不好用，我就不知道了
<winrystal> onlylove : 嗯嗯
<smake> 大家好，我在用chromebook
<smake> 体验不错
<smake> 有人用过吗？
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • qtcreator使用搜狗拼音无法输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477459 ubuntu 16.04 gnome qtcreator 3.5.1 搜狗拼音输入法 v2.0.0.0068 zz: widon1104 — 2016-04-21 19:23
<smake> shitty
<IsoaSFlus> smake, 没用过
<IsoaSFlus> 这东西能干啥?
<smake> 上网，别无他用
<smake> 而且必须翻墙
<smake> 才能用
<smake> 1200 rmb
<smake> arm处理器
<smake> 集成flashplayer
<IsoaSFlus> smake, 1200买个国产win10寨板不是很好吗
<smake> 这货很安全，安全性极高
<smake> 所以买了
<October24> smake: 我用 dell 11
<smake> October24: 是chromebook吗？
<October24> 是啊
<October24> 我换 debian 了
<smake> 我的chromebook 是arm处理器啊
<October24> dell chromebook 11 2013
<October24> arm 的可以用 crouton  chroot 到 linux 环境
<smake> 哦还没试过
<IsoaSFlus> arm也能跑桌面linux的
<IsoaSFlus> 而且软件支持都还很不错
<smake> 不过没有x86 过瘾
<IsoaSFlus> smake, 那就买寨板嘛
<smake> 昂达的不错
<smake> 昂达居然有超薄本出售
<smake> IsoaSFlus: 你用过昂达的产品吗？
<IsoaSFlus> smake, 没有,我买的是台电的
<smake> IsoaSFlus: 台电那垃圾货
<smake> 。。。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> smake, ....
<smake> 😮
<smake> ⌚
<smake> 🐔
<smake> 🐠
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 基于UBUNTU安装了ADB然后通过HUB接入10个手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477460 然后通过lsusb 可以显示出10个手机 但是 adb devices 只能显示出9台手机 然后再接入一个HUB接入几台手机 LSUSB 还是能显示出10多台出来 然后 adb devices还是只能识别 9台 有个对话框提示
<^k^>  ─> 无法加载MTP zz: loveker — 2016-04-21 19:56
<winrystal> onlylove it didn't work
 * winrystal 
<jusss> onlylove: chroot后在新打开的X里，为什么需要重新插拔键盘才能使用？
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM别问我，我现在开机还插拔一次鼠标呢，不然过几秒鼠标就自己休眠了
<onlylove> jusss: 这个据说是usb3的锅
<jusss> onlylove: 你的是笔记本吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 是啊
<October24> 省电太厉害了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 而且我和你说，这个不是必然的，是偶发的，你不知道它哪一次会只能是先等一下，如果鼠标不动，那就是休眠了
<onlylove> October24: 不知道啥原因，有时候是好的有时候是坏的
<October24> 我用 powertop 时，关闭那几个和 usb 有关的，就会鼠标不懂
<October24> 动
<winrystal> onlylove 添加video群组支持后，groups 没看见video，为什么？
<onlylove> winrystal: 你怎么改的，gpasswd -a ？
<October24> 当前用户不在
<jusss> onlylove: 是无线的？
<onlylove> jusss: 有线
<winrystal> onlylove 直接在/etc/gshadow改
<onlylove> jusss: 2.0的端口没问题，3.0的就不知道什么时候会出事
<onlylove> winrystal: 那就不知道了
<jusss> winrystal: 需要重新登录
<winrystal> jusss reboot了也不行
<October24> 有在 tmux 里使用 irssi 的么，怎么聊天的不滚动，只刷新最下面一行？
<jusss> winrystal: 你怎么添加video组的？
<winrystal> jusss vim /etc/gshadow
<jusss> 不懂
<October24> screen 没问题，但是 nicklist 会出现错位
<jusss> 不是应该vi /etc/groups吗？
<jusss> 或者gpasswd
<jusss> October24: 换terminal试试
<October24> 什么，我用的是terminator 啊
<jusss> 换xterm lxterm gnome-terminal xxx
<October24> 以前用xterm ，有些特殊字符显示不了……
<jusss> 显示不了是编码问题吧
<winrystal> jusss aaaa,input mothod occured some error.....anyway,i will try it
<jusss> 还有locale?
<October24> 除了 xtrem ，后面的 lx g 都是vte
<October24> jusss: xterm 自己的 bug
<jusss> winrystal: which input method you use?
<winrystal> jusss fcitx-fbterm
<jusss> winrystal: are you in tty?
<winrystal> jusss bingooooooooo
<jusss> you even don't start a Xorg?
<winrystal> jusss yeah,something wrong?
<October24> jusss: fbterm 而已
<jusss> 我只是想说连X都不开，你还能干什么。。。
<October24> 甭管他，让它装X去
<jusss> 或者说这系统还能干什么
<October24> 我的orangepi 就没装X
<October24> 我现在用它跑 mojo-webqq
<October24> 然后我 用 irssi 访问
<jusss> webqq不是早挂了？
<winrystal> jusss easy way to Xwindow:startx and then ....i have forgot
<jusss> 还是干脆虚拟机或者装个crossover得了，省事
<October24> jusss: 还有smartqq
<jusss> October24: 那个不是一起死的吗？
<October24> jusss: webqq 死了，smartqq 顶上去了
<October24> 装X去了？
<winrystal> jusss 现在好了
<winrystal> jusss 你说能干什么，好玩啊
<winrystal> 说到底，为什么会花屏
<onlylove> 花屏么，显存或者驱动呗
<onlylove> 你要不用memtest测试下内存
<winrystal> onlylove 你也说了是权限的问题，我也觉得是这样的
<onlylove> winrystal: 权限问题通常是没有权限，程序异常退出
<onlylove> winrystal: 或者干脆拒绝
<winrystal> onlylove 硬件问题的话，怎么加sudo 管用呢
<onlylove> winrystal: 那我就不管了……没准root的内存和普通user的内存距离挺远的
<winrystal> onlylove 可能
<onlylove> winrystal: 不过呢，你还是费心先解决下软件问题，软件没问题再找硬件问题？硬盘换个电脑试试？
<winrystal> onlylove ok
<winrystal> onlylove 说起来，想到用text模式发热厉害，比windows还凶
<onlylove> winrystal: 驱动
<winrystal> onlylove 说错，想到用text模式是因为发热厉害，比windows还凶
<onlylove> winrystal: 你驱动搞好了？
<winrystal> onlylove 那是后找到了解决办法，ubuntu 12.04换kernel 到3.0的一个版本，效果很好
<onlylove> winrystal: 所以驱动问题的话开不开X是一样的
<winrystal> onlylove 之后因为一些原因发行版本升级到14.04，问题又来了
<onlylove> winrystal: 自己换对应版本kernel
<winrystal> onlylove 不是，发热的问题是由于独显/集显相互之间的切换引发的
<onlylove> winrystal: 发热明显是独显没驱动，在哪空耗电，如果有驱动早听话一边喝茶去了
<winrystal> onlylove 哦，受教了
<onlylove> winrystal: 这个问题从双显卡出来那天就已经很明显了，所以才会有bbb这种能关掉独显的东西
<onlylove> winrystal: 然而BBB如今已经不玩了
<winrystal> onlylove 因为linux内存管理机制和windows不同，内存占用高就先不管了，但是发热问题热了....
<onlylove> winrystal: 驱动，你别想了，就是驱动的事情
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 谁有没有时间修改下minidwep和reaver  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477462 编译安装了最新版aircrack-ng好像是r4吧，reaver无法pin码，minidwep扫描不了。 直接使用aircrack-ng正常，应该是新版改了接口。minidwep和reaver没有人维护更新的，我还忙着学汇编，看看有没有时间富
<^k^>  ─> 裕的朋友维护下。 minidwep简单，改改shell脚本应该就可以了。reaver没细看。 zz: 苏 格 — 2 …
<winrystal> onlylove 内核版本到4.0了都，这个问题应该不是问题了吧
<onlylove> winrystal: 我不知道
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu-settings  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477463 今天重14.04升级到16.04，结果进不了桌面，弄了大半天，后来卸载了英伟达的独显驱动就能就桌面了 但是弄的过程安装和卸载了一大堆软件，现在点击'About This Computer'直接进入到系统设置，点击系统设置里面'Detail
<^k^>  ─> s'没有反应，而且会导致其他系统设置无法使用，系统设置窗口关闭后无限自动打开 各位 …
<winrystal> ^k^ 还窝在14.04，不想生家
<winrystal> 升级
<winrystal> ^k^
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 谁有没有时间修改下minidwep和reaver  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477464 编译安装了最新版aircrack-ng好像是r4吧，reaver无法pin码，minidwep扫描不了。 直接使用aircrack-ng正常，应该是新版改了接口。minidwep和reaver没有人维护更新的，我还忙着学汇编，看看有没有时间
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 呼呼，改版完毕，静静的等待16.10吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477465 zz: oneleaf — 2016-04-21 22:10
<shabi> hello
<ubrl> shabi:点点点.  23:09
<fishoneeyed> 來人
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • ubuntu16.04刚开始用，10都开始了，支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477469 ubuntu16.04刚开始用，10都开始了，支持 zz: djc — 2016-04-22 7:26
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 16.04 32位桌面版在MacBook Pro上无法重启和关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477470 重启和关机时会黑屏，光标一直在屏幕左上角闪动，但过了很久都无法重启和关机，只能手动按电源键强行关机。 zz: ryanliue — 2016-04-22 8:02
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 16.04 32位桌面版在MacBook Pro上无法重启和关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477471 电脑：MacBook Pro 15 2012年年中版（型号MD104） 系统：Ubuntu 16.04 32位桌面版（正式版） 重启和关机时会黑屏，光标一直在屏幕左上角闪动，但过了很久都无法重启和关机，
<^k^>  ─> 只能手动按电源键强行关机。 zz: ryanliue — 2016-04-22 8:06
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04已顺利升级到16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477472 本小仙的雷神TR G150TH已顺利升级到16.04 。升级过程比较漫长，从21日下午开始 sudo update-manager -c -d 开始，一直下载再安装到了晚上7点半了快。 期间有两次提示，都是关于是否保留当前软件配置的提示
<^k^>  ─> ，我都选则了保持。期间偶尔看了下安装过程，屏蔽了第三方的软件源，发现还把独立安 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu16.04升级正式版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477474 我现在使用的是ubuntu16.04测试版，看昨天晚上都有人升级成了正式版，可是我的，不管怎么换源，怎么检测，都没有提示有新版本，该怎么做哪，感谢。 zz: djc — 2016-04-22 9:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04安装不上去了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477475 记得在14。04版本的时候，我为了能够双系统共存，不致于产生那么多麻烦，我将分区格成了MBR。 昨天，急急忙忙下载了16。04之后，第一时间将镜像文件写到U盘里，开始安装 发现，一，不在BIOS将
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04的蓝牙问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477476 全新安装16.04之后，第一次开机菜单栏上面没有蓝牙图标，系统设置里把蓝牙打开，然后菜单栏上出现了蓝牙图标。但是显示的是蓝牙处于关闭状态。然后把蓝牙关掉，菜单栏上的蓝牙图标就会消失掉
<^k^>  ─> 。而且我发现菜单栏上的蓝牙开关状态和系统设置里的不同步，而且开关蓝牙要一段时间 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 15.10怎么安装iso文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477477 我下载了一个matlab的ISO，想安装在服务器上，供所有用户使用，有2个问题： （1）有没有直接能打开iso的软件，类似win下deamon tools这种。 （2）安装时肯定需要权限写入root的目录，怎么操作？
<^k^>  ─> zz: sh42 — 2016-04-22 10:55
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 14.04 -> 16.04 问题与解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477478 1. 先是do-release-upgrade，但是这东西有点问题，我这里一直没接收到14.04.1的升级推送，所以一直在用14.04…… 查了一下这时候可以尝试加-p或-d参数，用-d检查到了16.04的更新 2. 完成后重启，grub画
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • bq e4.5怎么备份通讯录?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477479 找了好久，都没看到方法，请大神指点一下。 谢谢。 zz: plasma2006 — 2016-04-22 11:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新手求助，16.04LTS 安装软件的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477480 我是新人，请多关照… 今天早上下载了16.04LTS，安装之后照往常安装wps，搜狗输入法，chromium带插件稳定版，结果发现了一个都装不上，我就郁闷了 特来求助各位大神… 照我14.04L
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04安装第三方软件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477481 安装下好的chrome包，直接在任务栏里出现个等待安装，然后卡着不动，安装其他的完全没有反应。怎么办？ zz: NanerLee — 2016-04-22 11:47
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • UEFI+GPT一个硬盘能安装几个Linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477482 请问，UEFI+GPT下一个硬盘能安装几个Linux？ zz: ubuntu590 — 2016-04-22 12:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 升级到1604后，virtual box无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477483 升级到1604后，virtualbox也升级到5.0.18 amd64版本，但是启动虚拟机时报错。 按提示执行 sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules ...done. Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules ...done. T
<^k^>  ─> rying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS ...done. Starting VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed! (mo …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04如何安装google chrome?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477484 下载了google chrome的deb文件，但是双击安装提示包含第三nofree软件，然后就停在那里了。请问如何解决呢？ zz: dfsr — 2016-04-22 13:07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04如何安装google chrome?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477485 下载了google chrome的deb文件，但是双击安装提示包含第三nofree软件，然后就停在那里了。请问如何解决呢？ zz: dfsr — 2016-04-22 13:07
<harajuku> BinLi: 壕
<harajuku> imtxc: 想换电脑啊啊啊啊啊, 羡慕贵司有ThinkPad用啊啊啊啊啊啊
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 在用x1c 4rd svt
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 你个渣渣不是有rmbp嘛
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 5555
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 我都不想买电脑了
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 不喜欢OS X, 太大也带不回家用
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 就用公司的, 满好
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 自己装archlinux啊
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 14寸的x1c大小刚好, 重量也好, 厚度也好
<harajuku> 460s更好, x1c略弱?
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 签合同了告诉我哈. 我算计钱呢.
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 并不知道什么时候发
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 对
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 三个月?
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 第四个月发?
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 哦, 这是你新公司第一笔生意是吧?
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 对
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 还在找NLP和SRE啊
<harajuku> 招
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 行啊
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 最近我比较缺钱
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 那我去卖
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 贵司sre什么标准啊?
<harajuku> 母鸡
<TasteNO1> harajuku: ... ...
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 还有, 你们那个nlp主要是做分布式搜索吧... 不是偏向nlp吧.
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 贵司招不到合适的nlp开发的. 你们没那个氛围啊.
<harajuku> 这边的lead想要个懂NLP的人
<TasteNO1> imtxc: 我看上一个耳机, 	100k ohms
<TasteNO1> imtxc: nnnd
<TasteNO1> imtxc: 怎么推...
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 你们lead是不是有点儿傲娇?
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 是个大大大大牛
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 哦
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 这个岗位给几多钱?
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 给你们推荐几个微软亚洲研究院的研究员?
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 看工作经验和level啊, 应届20W加期权吧
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 哦
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 200~500K/y
<TasteNO1> harajuku: ali的数据挖掘硕士base都是24w起了... 我这两天刚知道的, 一个南大的朋友拿的offer.
 * TasteNO1 悲伤逆流成河
 * harajuku 悲伤逆流成河
 * harajuku 试试neocomplete
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有人装过ttylinux吗？我怎么安装不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477486 用虚拟机跑ubuntu太慢，发现有个ttylinux很小，就去官网下了个iso，按照教程在虚拟机上装了一下但是安装不了 不知道截图能不能看清 zz: ilsoviet1917 — 2016-04-22 13:43
<TasteNO1> harajuku: vim 8.0啥时候出来啊?
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 我现在找不到好用的vim distro了啊.
<harajuku> TasteNO1: 快了吧
<harajuku> neovim?
<harajuku> 不过我没用过就是了
<TasteNO1> harajuku: neovim我打算试试看了. 只要不用垃圾emacs, 用啥都好
<harajuku> TasteNO1: ä½ ...
<TasteNO1> harajuku: 最好有最佳配置之类的, 让我clone一个配置就什么语言都能用了... 不然都自己配置吃不消...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求16.04LTS的MD5值  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477487 在中国UBT官网下载16.04,速度还算很快的,可是官网里怎么没有MD5数值提供啊? zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-04-22 13:53
<huntxu> TasteNO1: 你为何又对emacs那么有意见了
<TasteNO1> huntxu: 不会用那.
<TasteNO1> huntxu: 前两天调一个问题, 调了好久都不通.
<TasteNO1> huntxu: 然后就放弃了, 改用一个vim的distro了.
<huntxu> wc -l .vimrc -> 64 .vimrc
<huntxu> TasteNO1: ^ 这样我也用了好多年啊
 * yuning 认为 ubuntu 中安装 vim-nox, 然后 source $VIMRUNTIME/vimrc_example.vim 就足够好用了
<TasteNO1> yuning: huntxu: 所以你们两个是异教徒
<huntxu> TasteNO1: 一堆插件和配置那个是emacs啊
<TasteNO1> huntxu: 那也不能想要的功能都没有啊
<huntxu> 想要的太多，用到的太少
<nyfair> 艹死阿三，干死湾湾
<huntxu> 阿三不能死啊
<yuning> busybox 提供的 vi 我都觉得好用, 何况是全功能的 vim
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS amd64 私人打包版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477488 BIOS.pngEFI.pngDesktop.pngLibreOffice.pngWpsOffice.pngYozoOffice.pngNeoshineOffice.pngWallpapers.pngSogouPinyin.png 作者：zrqlx126 邮箱：zrqlx126@sohu.com 日期：2016年4月19日 一、严正警告 　　（一）关于版权。本livedvd
<TasteNO1> yuning: https://www.zhihu.com/question/28762787#answer-28682979
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Ubuntu Kylin 和 Deepin Linux 哪一个更有发展前途？ - Linux - 知乎
<cn100800> 都没有吧
<cn100800> :)
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477489 启动器放在底部，笔记本不方便，设置在左边，根据网上的命令，不管用。 安装php7.0 mysql5.7 apache2 安装完后无法支持mysql，不知何故，是不是还需要安装别的软件包？ zz: sweber — 2016-04-22 14:24
<yuning> TasteNO1,   526011  1889454 15552097 total
<TasteNO1> yuning: https://pic2.zhimg.com/910bc325b4a70de856a14a1e25016e29_b.jpg
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装ubuntu16.04进不了桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477491 电脑配置：CPU i5 6600K；显卡N960 4G；内存DDR4 2400 8G；固态硬盘安装win10；机械硬盘安装ubuntu；不管是全新安装16.04还是从15.10升级到16.04，总是进不了桌面，登陆用户后桌面不停闪烁，这是怎么回
<^k^>  ─> 事呀？坐等高手解答！非常感谢！ zz: Seaiswe — 2016-04-22 15:13
<beebuu> 有人在么?
<ubrl> beebuu:点点点.  15:48
<beebuu> 机器人?还是活人?
<beebuu> hi jade-shan
<jade-shan> hi beebuu
<beebuu> 这里都是中文聊天的吧?
<TasteNO1> beebuu: 是的.
<beebuu> 有人有用ubuntu架设openstack的经验吗?
 * beebuu 到处张望,期望着有人可以指点
<yuning> juju?
<onlylove> 试验性质还是大规模应用性质
<beebuu> 我只想学着先入门
<beebuu> onlylove: 有什么入门的东西可以介绍一下吗?
<onlylove> beebuu: 没有，就官方doc可以看下
<beebuu> Oh~~~~
 * beebuu 敲了一下 fivesheep 有脑袋,没见回应
<beebuu> fivesheep: 在么?
 * beebuu 又推了下 freeflying,也没反应
<beebuu> freeflying: 你俩都不在啊?
<beebuu> jade-shan: what's wrong with you?
<beebuu> jade-shan:进进出出,玩得那么欢啊?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 地址啊，给个地址啊，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477492 咋就没贴下载地址的呢，来晚了？ zz: 冲浪板 — 2016-04-22 16:17
<phantomer> hello
<ubrl> phantomer:点点点.  16:38
<phantomer> jade-shan hello
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助安装了16.04后。无线网卡没发现,但有蓝牙。我的无线网卡是BCM943602CS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477496 求助！！！！现在无法上网。没法更新。 要怎么办？？？？？ zz: tomyang — 2016-04-22 17:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntukylin有个QQ的deb安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477499 折腾了一下午，装wine qq，装pidgin-lwqq，各种不能用，各种崩溃，后来发现ubuntukylin上有个基于qq 2012的deb包，亲测可用，不知道有没有价值 zz: sluding — 2016-04-22 17:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 说说我安装我安装16.04遇到的问题，求指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477502 昨天iso刚出，就下载在台式机上装上了，其实之前就在笔记本上就装过Beta2，感觉当时遇到的问题比这些装正式版还少。 遇到的主要问题有3个。 1、第一个，也是最严重的问
<^k^>  ─> 题，就是不能上网。我们学校用的是inode，不过兼容802.11x，从12.04一路过来，一直用netwo …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 说说我安装我安装16.04遇到的问题，求指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477503 昨天iso刚出，就下载在台式机上装上了，其实之前就在笔记本上就装过Beta2，感觉当时遇到的问题比这些装正式版还少。 遇到的主要问题有3个。 1、第一个，也是最严重的问
<^k^>  ─> 题，就是不能上网。我们学校用的是inode，不过兼容802.11x，从12.04一路过来，一直用networ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 说说我安装我安装16.04遇到的问题，求指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477505 昨天iso刚出，就下载在台式机上装上了，其实之前就在笔记本上就装过Beta2，感觉当时遇到的问题比这些装正式版还少。 遇到的主要问题有3个。 1、第一个，也是最严重的问
<^k^>  ─> 题，就是不能上网。我们学校用的是inode，不过兼容802.11x，从12.04一路过来，一直用networ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 我就想问问我的菜单栏去哪里了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477506 迫不及待地装了Ubuntu16.04，感觉总是怪怪的。后来打开gedit想设置一下背景，却发现菜单栏没了。。。gnome-terminal，gnome-system-monitor，nautilus都是这个问题。图形界面用得爽，出点问题
<^k^>  ─> 就不知道怎么办了。firefox倒是好好的，菜单栏什么的都有。 zz: Nick_Aaron — 2016-04-22 17:53
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome3.12 怎么调整左边 任务栏大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477507 任务栏放大了，经常乱跳 zz: tor — 2016-04-22 18:41
 * IsoaSFlus_ 求dalao推荐一个开发安卓的工具
<onlylove> 开发安卓工具不就那几个么
<onlylove> eclipse androidstudio intellij idea
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04一些gnome程序的菜单栏没了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477508 Screenshot from 2016-04-22 18-02-43.png如题。今天装好ubuntu16.04后总觉得怪怪的，但暂时没看出哪里不对。后来设置gedit的时候发现没法点菜单了。。。，然后打开nautilus，gnome-terminal，gnom
<^k^>  ─> e-system-monitor都是这情况。不过Firefox能正常显示。 zz: Nick_Aaron — 2016-04-22 18:55
<October24> test
<ubrl> October24:点点点.  19:08
<October24> test
<ubrl> October24:点点点.  19:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04一些gnome程序的菜单栏没了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477510 ubuntu16.04的gedit，gnome-terminal，gnome-system-monitor没有菜单栏了。火狐倒是还能显示菜单栏。 zz: Nick_Aaron — 2016-04-22 19:08
<liamz> https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/beijing-hackathon/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Beijing Hackathon | Ubuntu 开发者主页
<liamz> ubuntu手机北京黑客松，有人想去吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 一个关于NVIDIA驱动很奇怪的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477512 华硕A450JF的本本，双显卡，在UBUNTU16.04里只要一装上NVIDIA的驱动，就会在登录界面死循环了，不知道什么原因，再一个，下载的DEB的包如何在软件中心里安装呢 zz: zviki — 2016-04-22 19:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 一个关于NVIDIA驱动很奇怪的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477513 华硕A450JF的本本，双显卡，在UBUNTU16.04里只要一装上NVIDIA的驱动，就会在登录界面死循环了，不知道什么原因，再一个，下载的DEB的包如何在软件中心里安装呢 zz: zviki — 2016-04-22 19:37
<darklight> 我用chromebook 作为主力设备了
<darklight> \hwlp
<darklight> \help
<IsoaSFlus_> 现在下adt能用改host的方法吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • chromium flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477515 从14.04升级到16.04后，chromium无法看视频，显示"Couldn't load plugin" 安装pepperflashplugin-nonfree报错 Unpacking pepperflashplugin-nonfree (1.8.2ubuntu1) over (1.8.2ubuntu1) ... Setting up pepperflashplugin-nonfree (1.8.2ubuntu1) ... WARNING: W: The r
<^k^>  ─> epository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release' does not have a Release file. E: Failed to fetch htt …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virt-manager无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477516 从14.04升级到16.04，virt-manager打不开 命令行使用virt-manager报错： Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager", line 34, in <module> from virtinst import util as util File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtinst/__i
<^k^>  ─> nit__.py", line 87, in <module> from virtinst.distroinstaller import DistroInstaller File "/usr/share/virt-manager/vi …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么查看固态硬盘开启discard  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477517 还有怎么在/etc/fstab里写东西啊，初来乍到，还望多多指教 zz: 沐风栉雨 — 2016-04-22 20:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu-mate怎么还不能升级16.04呀？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477518 ubuntu-mate的官网已经发布16.04了，但是我用中国的官方源，怎么还不能升级呀？ zz: fengtou — 2016-04-22 20:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu-mate怎么还不能升级16.04呀？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477519 ubuntu-mate的官网已经发布16.04了，但是我用中国的官方源，怎么还不能升级呀？ zz: fengtou — 2016-04-22 20:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu-mate怎么还不能升级16.04呀？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477520 ubuntu-mate的官网已经发布16.04了，但是我用中国的官方源，怎么还不能升级呀？ zz: fengtou — 2016-04-22 20:55
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么搜狗输入法，在androidStudio上无法输入中文啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477526 安装了搜狗在游览器，文本文件，上都可以输入中文，sublime也可以输入中文了，但androidstudio上，怎么也没办法输入中文，在网上找了几个方案都不行，还有其他原
<^k^>  ─> 因吗？该怎么解决。 zz: djc — 2016-04-22 21:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 轻量级浏览器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477527 ubuntu12.04 lts 文件在1M之内，可以安装支付宝，网银...等安全控件。 zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-22 21:41
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • Q811493_W2K_SP4_X86_EN.exe是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477528 sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/XXXX/.cache/winetricks/cmd/Q811493_W2K_SP4_X86_EN.exe and try again. 我想下载DLL就显示这个了 zz: tor — 2016-04-22 22:07
<al0ne> hi
<ubrl> al0ne:点点点.  22:58
<al0ne> 有人吗
<ubrl> al0ne:点点点.  22:58
<fsociesly> 晚上好.
<fsociesly> yloves:
<fsociesly> gebjgd:
<fsociesly> MoonkYa__:
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 怎样禁用utc时间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477540 我还安装有win10,两个系统总是错时间 用以前的方法无用了。 我只想在ubuntu中改，并不想在win中改注册表 所以打开etc/default/rcS所有项被注释了。adjtime也无法更改？求指点 zz: linphp — 2016-04-23 7:20
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-23
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在UBUNTU下对于一些磁链接的下载，你们现在是怎么解决的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477541 我以前要下载就跑到WIN7下去了，现在只有一个UBUNTU下载，用UGET完全没有速度，你们下载是怎么解决的？对于种子文件和磁链接 zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-23 8:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在UBUNTU下对于一些磁链接的下载，你们现在是怎么解决的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477543 我以前要下载就跑到WIN7下去了，现在只有一个UBUNTU下载，用UGET完全没有速度，你们下载是怎么解决的？对于种子文件和磁链接 在网盘的离线无法使用的情况
<^k^>  ─> 下 zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-23 8:44
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级后再登陆界无限循环，进不去啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477544 用系统那个有UI的软件更新升级的，15.10 -> 16.04，win10+ubuntu双系统。 到登陆界面输入密码后出现一行字：/dev/sda10: clean, xxxx/xxxx files, xxxx/xxxx blocks。xxxx是一串纯数字，我就懒得写了。
<^k^>  ─> 闪一下上面的那行字之后又回到了输入密码的地方，就这样进不去。 什么情况。用访客 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么会有连接是不受信任？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477545 1. https://static.95516.com/static/help/de ... e_mail_286 在上面网址下载：Linux系统32位浏览器。 会显示：此连接是不受信任的页面。 再点击，添加例外。 接着，怎样？（图） zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-23 9:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 将启动和关机界面改成字符后的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477547 一直以来，我都比较中意字符启动界面，在论坛朋友们的帮助下，我修改 sudo gedit /etc/default/grub 将quiet splash两项去掉后进行更新，启动界面就变成字符的了，在14.04下运行的非常好
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本只显示ipv6地址，没有ipv4  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477549 笔记本联想G480，有线网卡是AR8162 ，学校是采用锐捷连接后自动获取ip的。现在连ivp4地址获取不了，没法用mentohust认证了。 谁帮忙解决下，谢谢了。 zz: Open for free — 2016-04-23 10
<^k^>  ─> :08
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：network is unreachable  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477550 网卡配置为DHCP。 IP自动分配的 ping 网关IP能Ping的通 但是ping 本局域网内其他网段IP就ping不通了，显示network is unreachable。 求助 zz: 宫崎没有骏 — 2016-04-23 10:13
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu中如何用Android手机摄像头作为系统的摄像头？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477551 笔记本的摄像头所抓取的画质不是非常好，如果能用手机的摄像头作为笔记本所用，那就非常好了。 Xubuntu中如何用Android手机摄像头作为系统的摄像头？ 有什么好用的软
<^k^>  ─> 件或方法？ zz: kashu — 2016-04-23 10:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 学校电信ADSL拨号 无法上网，有没有解决的办法？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477552 win下面我们学校使用的是虚拟adsl客户端软件 下面是出现的情况 抱歉，扫描了 2 │ │ 个接口，但供应商的访问集中器没有响应。请检查您的网线以及 │ │ 调制解
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 update 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477553 我在安装软件的时候，需要用到 sudo apt-get update, 但是总是失败，各种fail to fetch xxxxx 404 not found, 然后我点到那个网址里面去，最新的支持是trusty，根本没有xenial的目录，这怎么解决呢？ zz: leonana69 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-04-23 10:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求教KDE下图标问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477554 kde下 部分图标显示不出来 换图标主题也不行 求教怎么解决 zz: soswcsun — 2016-04-23 11:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Gparted无法调整分区大小?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477555 准备在安装16.04前,调整一下不合适的分区大小. 在Gparted里,选择分区后,却无法拖动滑块,调整分区大小,也无法在数字框内输入数字 调整分区大小,什么原因? 软件是在软件中心里安装的. gparted.pn
<^k^>  ─> g zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-04-23 11:24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu每次重启都会弹出“检测到系统程序出现问题”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477557 每次重启都会弹出“ 检测到系统程序出现问题 ” 这次开机弹出了三个，都是“com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root” 2016-04-23 11-40-24屏幕截图.png zz: 1695377692 — 2016-04-23 11:39
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu中zswap如何使用lz4 compressor？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477558 问题：Xubuntu中zswap如何切换成lz4压缩？ 查了一些资料，zswap默认使用的是lzo compressor，另外也支持deflate和lz4 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Zswap 但是，没找到如何替换成lz4的详细方法，在ar
<^k^>  ─> ch wiki里面的步骤我也没看太明白。 哪位能告诉一下详细的步骤？谢谢！ zz: <a href="http://f …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 16.10内部代号确认为Yakkety Yak——更新源已可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477561 在正式宣布Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)的当天，Canonical创始人Mark Shuttleworth还非常开心的在个人微博上宣布Ubuntu下个版本16.10的内部代号–Yakkety Yak，并表示开发周期将会在未
<^k^>  ─> 来几天上线，最终版系统有望在年底之前（具体可能是10月底）和大家见面。 Shuttleworth在 …
<jusss> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> jusss:点点点.  13:44
<jusss> roylez: ping
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04突然之间崩了我晕。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477562 使用到一半，突然桌面的dock没了。按win建也没反应。窗口标题都没了。阴影也没了。感觉就像显卡驱动没装好一样。后来重启，还是老样子。启动弹出一个错误报告时xorg的。 可是我没
<^k^>  ─> 动过xorg啊，也没更新过。请教现在该怎么办 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-23 14:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04突然之间崩了我晕。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477563 使用到一半，突然桌面的dock没了。按win建也没反应。窗口标题都没了。阴影也没了。感觉就像显卡驱动没装好一样。后来重启，还是老样子。启动弹出一个错误报告时xorg的。 可是我没
<^k^>  ─> 动过xorg啊，也没更新过。请教现在该怎么办 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-23 14:25
<jade-shan> ih
<darklight> few people here...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 16.04兼容性问题咨询  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477564 开发环境要用linux，咨询下16.04兼容性问题，python开发、安装pycharm、要用到python-ldap、celery、等等包，不会有什么装不上的吧 zz: sunyaxiong — 2016-04-23 15:09
<gebjgd> darklight, 要那么多人干嘛
<darklight> gebjgd: 人多力量大！
<gebjgd> darklight, 没看出来天朝力量多大啊
<darklight> gebjgd: 力量大不代表智商高啊。。。
<gebjgd> darklight, XD
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • wireshark启动报44#错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477565 Lua: Error during loading: [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua"]:44: dofile has been disabled due to running Wireshark as superuser. See https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup ... Privileges for help in running Wireshark as an unprivileged user. zz: 九天星
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-04-23 15:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04现在是否可以装新的鼠标主题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477567 是这样的。我在gnome-look上看中一套鼠标主题。16.04是不是需要安装unity setting manager来安装主题？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-23 15:50
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04LTS的系统检查不到16.04升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477568 我用的14.04LTS的系统为嘛检查不到16.04升级, 每次都提示系统是最新版本, 用的是中科大的镜像. zz: androidwifi — 2016-04-23 16:29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu15.10升级到ubuntu16.04出现登陆界面登陆不进去，闪屏来回跳  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477569 昨天我用ubuntu15.10自带的软件更新升级ubuntu16.04,等到倒数第三步安装进度条已经显示快要结束的时候，出现了错误，卡住了，然后我就把升级程序退出了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 一个很奇怪的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477571 双显卡，安装好Nvidia驱动后，登录界面循环进步去，怎么解决 zz: zviki — 2016-04-23 18:19
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样升级到火狐最新版本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477572 ubutnu12.04 lts 火狐版本：11.0。 1.怎样安装火狐最新版本？ 2.在不删除原有版本情况下，怎样升级到最新版本？ 3.live cd，有哪种方法升级最好？ zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-23 18:21
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • Kubuntu 16.04問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477573 新裝Kubuntu 16.04 Beta 2再更新到正式版，一直存在如下兩個問題： 1 Firefox顯示一段時間後網頁內容會絕大部分會自動消失； 2 Amarok無法播放音樂。 各位有無遇到如上現象？ zz: 行走之間 — 2016-04-23 19:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 中科大有gnome3.19的源，我该怎么使用安装，用什么命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477574 如题 https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gnome/apps/ 求教，谢谢！ zz: sxfbest — 2016-04-23 19:28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 中科大有gnome3.20的源，我该怎么使用安装，用什么命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477575 如题 https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gnome/apps/ 求教，谢谢！ zz: sxfbest — 2016-04-23 19:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu Gnome 专有显卡开机黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477576 本人显卡 intel+nvidia 我在ubuntu 16.04 下安装nvidia专有驱动，重启后正常 但在Ubuntu Gnome安装nvidia专有显卡开机显示ubuntugnome logo后直接黑屏了 请问这是怎么回事？如何解决？ zz: yang90x — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 4-23 20:21
<darklight> linus 大神加入微软了，重磅消息。。。。！
<winrystal> !!
<darklight> 这是真的。。。
<darklight> 还是假的？
<alexxey> 好像是旧闻？
<winrystal> 新闻你
<winrystal> 呢
<darklight> 最近的事儿
<darklight> ？
<darklight> 无论如何我都坚持用windows 手机！！！ 安全性至上！
<winrystal> Windows安全吗，并不觉得
<darklight> winrystal: windows on arm 安全性比肩黑莓...
<winrystal> darklight :哦，你说的是手机啊，当我没说.......
<iMadper> darklight: 从13年开始, 每年的愚人节都是这个, 没意思.
<darklight> iMadper: 哦 謝謝,假新聞啊😯
<iMadper> darklight: ... ...
<iMadper> darklight: 你是认真的啊...
<iMadper> darklight: 孩子, 你在北京吗?
<darklight> 是啊,我以為真的呢,不在北京...
<iMadper> darklight: 你可以来北京. 联系一下安定医院的郝大夫
<darklight> iMadper: 什麼意思?
<iMadper> darklight: linus加入微软这么无聊的消息都能信.
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mariadb升级失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477579 系统从14.04升级到16.04,mariadb升级没有成功，系统升级后自己安装mairadb也不成功 dpkg: error processing package mariadb-server-10.0 (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 7 Processing triggers for sy
<^k^>  ─> stemd (229-4ubuntu4) ... Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-19) ... Errors were encountered while processing …
<yunfan> darkwhite: windows on arm 可更新呢?
<andyhou> 请问哪个版本到linux可以只使用gnome2 compiz
<rbn42> ubuntu mate?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • VBOX下装系统，怎么都不动了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477580 这什么情况？都快一小时了，一直这样。 zz: ilsoviet1917 — 2016-04-23 21:58
<wydycg> ???
<braycep> 请问，怎么安装ubuntu-tweak 在16.04LTS上
<DawnDIY> 用 unity tweak tool 吧， ubuntu-tweak 已经不怎么更新了
<braycep> 但是，我用unity也没法安装主题。。。
<DawnDIY> braycep: 主题包只要解压到相应的文件夹就可以在主题里设置了吧
<braycep> 没有任何作用。。。
<DawnDIY> braycep: 你从哪里下的主题？ gnome-look？一般里面都有 readme 吧
<braycep> 是的，但是没有readme
<braycep> DawnDIY:重新下载了一个，但是移过去还是没效果
<DawnDIY> braycep: 移到哪？在设置里选择了要应用的主题吗？
<braycep> 移到usr/share/themes
<braycep> 设置里面没有该主题的选项
<braycep> DawnDIY:移到usr/share/themes,设置里面没有该主题的选项
<braycep> DawnDIY:就是包括readme在内的上一级文件夹吧
<DawnDIY> braycep: 主题文件夹里应该有 类似 gtk-3.0 unity 等文件夹
<braycep> DawnDIY:是的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问unity图标如何居中？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477594 我已经下置了启动栏，但我还想让图标居中，如何做，谢谢。 zz: lank — 2016-04-24 7:26
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-24
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 广州中医药大学使用mentohust连接校园网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477595 在这给大家提供一个教程，使用U盘在Window7上安装Ubuntu15.10双系统 + 使用mentohust连接校园网。 zz: 广中医-梁建林 — 2016-04-24 9:44
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 上边的菜单栏和左边的工具栏，突然都消失了，怎么搞出来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477596 ubuntu 上边的菜单栏和左边的工具栏，突然都消失了，怎么搞出来，谢谢 zz: djc — 2016-04-24 10:34
<memyself> 扫描仪的驱动怎么弄啊？
<memyself> lsusb能识别扫描仪，但不能用
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 资料该更新了 - 不要划分/boot分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477597 linux社区的一个问题是，很多老旧的资料还在网上传来传去。其中一些真的需要更新了，例如给/boot专门分一个100MB的分区这种做法。 曾经给/boot一个很小的分区是有十分充足的理由的
<memyself> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05da:3022 Microtek International, Inc. Scanner 4800dpi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 那个什么麒麟开发组还不如翻译一些外文文档  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477598 不带褒贬性质，只是建议： 花那么多经费、时间还不如去翻译一些外文文档，比如linux内核文档，c，c++标准库文档，java api文档，安卓api文档等。比起在一个开源系统中
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器有木马，没有解决的头绪，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477599 站点是discuz，是从别人手里搬家过来，严格按网上教程搬家，现在用的是discuz x3.2 目前状况是大量异常对外的链接，链接的IP地址和端口过几天就会换一次。 这里是发帖当
<smarttang> - - #
<smarttang> 好冷清
<smarttang> 这里都是挂机的么
<smarttang> － －
<smarttang> ...
<\u> Yeah, it's a bit quiet at the moment
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有道词典(16.04)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477601 各位的有道词典能不能用？ 我升到16.04后有道词典不能用来 重新安装了几次都不行 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2016-04-24 12:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04下看某度是这样的，正常吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477602 16.04下看某度，你们是这样吗？ 选区_052.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-24 12:17
<memyself> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05da:3022 Microtek International, Inc. Scanner 4800dpi
<memyself> 扫描仪用不了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04下看某度是这样的，正常吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477602 16.04下看某度，你们是这样吗？ 选区_052.png选区_051.png选区_053.png选区_054.png选区_055.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-24 12:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 15.10时代就时不时的就“内部错误”，16.04了现在deb程序都无法安装了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477603 安装时打开商店（新商店）下面有提示这是个自由程序和未知代码，，双击安装只看到一闪就没动静了，再试一次就会发现左边任务栏上出来了安装进
<^k^>  ─> 度的那个图标但是打不开也看不到进度也根本不前进，无法安装，试过搜狗输入法，chrom …
<rbn42> 有什么热闹点的汉语irc频道吗?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么会改我的bios时间？？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477606 自从升级到16.04之后，每进一次ubuntu，我bios的时候都会被改。为什么？为什么？，而且改的是时，其他分、秒、日期都是对的。 zz: haime — 2016-04-24 14:51
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu mate 1604 隐藏grub菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477608 我想隐藏grub菜单，10秒后启动缺省的，如果按tab，能看到启动项，能这样么？ zz: bzimage — 2016-04-24 18:37
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 升级完成显示图标都是16.04 后来修改主题ambiance  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477609 2016-04-24 18-36-31屏幕截图.png2016-04-24 18-36-08屏幕截图.png升级完成显示图标都是16.04 后来修改主题ambiance,然后所有图标显示位15.10一样得 这个如何修改设置 zz: hb_18 — 2016-04-24 18:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 •   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477576 poloshiao 写道: Quote: 我在ubuntu 16.04 下安装nvidia专有驱动，重启后正常 但在Ubuntu Gnome安装nvidia专有显卡开机显示ubuntugnome logo后直接黑屏了 Ubuntu 16.04 預設 unity 桌面 Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 預設 Gnome 3 桌面 兩者對於 顯卡硬件 / 驅
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Win10 ISO挂载一次之后，sha1sum就变了，为什么？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477610 已经有人发了帖子（ https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=3162525#p3162525 ），说有灵异现象，其实，我好像也碰到了…… 所以想确认一下 这是我在“我告诉你”上下载的Win 10镜
<^k^>  ─> 像文件 Code: 文件名  cn_windows_10_multiple_editions_insider_preview_14295_x64_dvd_8475180.iso SHA1  [b]883 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox中，这两个软件包有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477611 每次升级完VirtualBox后，都得手动下载更新新的Extention，好麻烦…… VirtualBox中，这两个软件包有什么区别？ http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.18 Quote: Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack
<^k^>  ─> -5.0.18-106667.vbox-extpack 18-Apr-2016 15:47 16M Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.18.vbox-extpack 18-Apr-2016 …
<fishoneeyed> 星期天，没人
<fishoneeyed> ☺
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何从ubuntu15.10升级到ubuntu16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477614 请教如何从ubuntu15.10升级到ubuntu16.04？ 参考了http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2016-03/129158.htm这个教程中的做法，但没有出现16.04的字样。 zz: yueming94 — 2016-04-24 20:55
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477615 3个硬盘，C盘固态盘给win系统盘，D盘也是win数据盘，现在外接E盘安装Ubuntu。主系统是win 安装的时候选择清除整个硬盘并安装Ubuntu跟手动安装有什么区别，网络上都是推荐手动安装的 关于引导，网络上
<^k^>  ─> 都是推荐用Ubuntu的引导，如果用win的引导会有什么缺点，因为硬盘接口有限，我想更换其 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04如何添加Cisco AnyConnect兼容的VPN  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477616 ubuntu16.04如何添加Cisco AnyConnect 兼容的VPN和strangswan的vpn以及l2tp的vpn 我添加了network-manager-openconnect-gnome和network-manager-strangswan，但添加VPN的时候看不到选项啊 还有l2tp的VPN如何添加
<^k^>  ─> 用15.10的时候能添加 zz: newubuntuer2 — 2016-04-24 21:25
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Ubuntu16.04中如何安装五笔输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477617 新安装了16。04 怎怎么也找不到五笔输入法，请问如何安装 zz: zhjteda — 2016-04-24 21:39
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu gnome 声音问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477618 求助如何更改默认音频设备 问题如下：本人是用HDMI线接的显示器，导致默认音频设备为HDMI设备，没法发声音，如何更改默认音频设备啊。 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-07/104825.htm 这个网站给出了一个解
<^k^>  ─> 决方案，但是试过了，不行，有人有其他办法么 zz: DavidMartial — 2016-04-24 22:02
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 分享一个wine QQ6.9的安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477620 基于 Longene 的 TM2013 重新打包，在UK 16.04下测试通过，近乎完美～ 需要安装wine（1.8.0 以上版本）。用户文件存放在 ~/.wine-qq/。 下载链接 ======= http://pan.baidu.com/s/1i4Idxkh （直接下载deb文件并用dp
<bcsfll>  - -#
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-17
<Kves> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xfce 桌面進程管理員 Xfce4 session manager 4.13 發行 移植到 GTK3  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483536 1. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... 3-Released Xfce Session Manager 4.13 Released, Ported To GTK3 2. http://anzwix.com/a/xfce4-session/Updat ... %20Release Updates for release 统计信息: 发表于 由
<Kves>  ─> poloshiao — 2017-04-17 7:49
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有没有办法在系统启动阶段修改横竖屏显示？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483538 屏本为竖屏。 启动完登录进入到系统后，可以调整横竖屏显示。 请问一下，怎么修改在未进入到系统之前，启动阶段，修改横竖屏显示？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wan
<^k^>  ─> ggaoqiu — 2017-04-17 10:40
<Ilc> @whoami
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debootstrap随机出现"E: Invalid Release signature" ???  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483539 debootstrap随机出现"E: Invalid Release signature" ??? Code: $ sudo debootstrap stretch ./ I: Retrieving Release I: Retrieving Release.gpg I: Checking Release signature E: Invalid Release signature (key id 8B48AD6246925553) 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-17 12:30
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu虚拟机窗口中显示的内容能否直接显示在终端下？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483540 我用的是ubuntu服务器版，想借此在纯字符界面下学习linux下的编程。但是又需要用到qemu，不换用其他虚拟机，不装GUI，请问怎么才能让qemu跑起来呢？谢谢！ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 绯红狗 — 2017-04-17 12:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 下一个版本怎么起名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483541 Zesty Zapus 然后？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2017-04-17 15:49
<comero> 请问shell中, 先screen -r xxx, 然后在screen中执行某个程序,这样可行吗?
<comero> 不管 screen -S CraftBukkit -dmS Start.sh  这样, 还是 screen -dmS test /root/test 这样, 都没有效果..
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • deboostrap的keyid用什么命令可以列出来?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483543 deboostrap的keyid用什么命令可以列出来? Code: $ sudo debootstrap   stretch ./ I: Retrieving Release I: Retrieving Release.gpg I: Checking Release signature I: Valid Release signature (key id 126C0D24BD8A2942CC7DF8AC7638D0442B90D01
<^k^>  ─> 0) I: Validating Packages ^CE: Interrupt caught ... exiting apt-key list 没有列出这个id 统计信息: 发表于 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 •   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483503 tang.zhe 写道: 用国家代码吧？不愁用完，还可以抓阄赚点广告钱。 "国家代码"?"抓阄赚点广告钱"?什么意思? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-17 17:55
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统监视器、octave 、scilab无法启动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483544 各位，我今天刚刚装好了ubuntu16.04 64位，安装软件后发现系统监视器、octave 、scilab无法启动，只有一个图标显示在侧边栏上，可是看不到程序窗口，有碰到这样的朋友吗？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 haijun.luck — 2017-04-17 18:33
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps office for ubuntukylin (10.1.0.6115) amd64  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483545 严正声明：根据《计算机软件保护条例》第十七条规定“为了学习和研究软件内含的设计思想和原理，通过安装、显示、传输或者存储软件等方式使用软件的，可以不经
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恰巧在同一天结婚 : 小明,"恰巧"一词怎么解释? 是凑巧同时发生的意思。 请举一个例子来说明。我爸爸和妈妈恰巧在同一天结婚
<bitsmix> yo
<slack_ubuntucn_> [Ya Zhuang, ubuntu-cn] yo from slack!
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] test
<pity> very well
<youngbin> 大家好。
<ubrl> youngbin:点点点.  00:06
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 进入系统后，所有功能都没了怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483548 本来开机启动系统后 需要输入密码登陆自己的用户系统 现在开机后直接进入系统 如图所示 启动/关机 左边的功能框都没了 连终端都打不开了 什么都干不了 怎么回事啊 很久前一直
<^k^>  ─> 就有系统错误提示，我都没管 这次开机直接就。。。这样 郁闷了 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<youngbin> 早！Ubuntu中国社区有离线活动吗？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<youngbin> 没有Offline活动吗？（例如：研讨会）
<pity> youngbin: 有时候有，多留意官方或社区通知
<youngbin> pity 通过论坛的新闻和通知可以找到吗？
<pity> youngbin: 应该有吧，挺长时间没上了
<youngbin> pity: 好，谢谢。
<pity> youngbin: :)
<iMadper> youngbin: 以前有, 最近都没了.
<guozhipeng> 请问  图形化界面各种出错 命令行是透明的 中文提示没有  设置界面都是黑的怎么版
<guozhipeng> 我就安装了几个依赖但是忘记名字了  有没有可能是什么qt的问题  我使用的是 ubuntu gnome
<IsoaSFlus> SlatedFishMadper: 大佬改名了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何在已有16.04的情况下安装14.04不覆盖引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483549 如题 uefi下 统计信息: 发表于 由 fishtorres — 2017-04-18 12:43
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 无聊，发个xfce桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483550 任务栏半透明，就是没有显示电源时间的插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 handyw — 2017-04-18 12:54
<SlatedFishMadper> IsoaSFlus: .
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • 一个扩展引发的血案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483551 装完ubuntu-gnome17.04，感觉还不错，再把常用软件都装上了，结果问题来了 为保护屏幕，开启了空闲时blank屏幕，但一到时间gnome-shell就重启，导致无法熄灭屏幕 syslog日志如下： Apr 18 11:13:25 kernel: [ 622.052356
<^k^>  ─> ] do_general_protection: 78 callbacks suppressed Apr 18 11:13:25 kernel: [ 622.052358] traps: gnome-shell[1567] gener …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31673.html 有本事考试也让我一个人过 : 情人节让我一个人过,中秋节让我一个人过,国庆节让我一个人过,光棍节让我一个人过,有本事考试也让我一个人过。
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Master PDF Editor for ubuntu（4.1.30）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483552 严正声明：根据《计算机软件保护条例》第十七条规定“为了学习和研究软件内含的设计思想和原理，通过安装、显示、传输或者存储软件等方式使用软件的，可以不经软件
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 无法在kate，libreoffice，konsole中输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483554 之前，就时前几天，在libreoffice中时可以输入中文的，现在不知道为什么不行了，安装了sogou之后还是不行， ctrl+space后，输入法图标没有变化，但是实际上已经切换过来
<^k^>  ─> 了（右击查看的） 有人说在主目录下新建.xprofile 输入 export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx export QT_IM_MODU …
<PasserkKk> 嗨
<PasserkKk> 各位晚上好
<psychi[m]> ciao
<psychi[m]> 从 Gentoo, Slackware 蹦过来惹，初步印象 Ubuntu用户问的问题好实用😄
<^k^> psychi[m] say: 从 Gentoo, Slackware 蹦过来惹，初步印象 Ubuntu用户问的问题好实用😄 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<psychi[m]> ？？？
<psychi[m]> How do u know what encoding i use?
<psychi[m]> i do USE en_US.UTF-8
<lishoujun> ?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何临时禁止内核cached某文件或设备?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483555 如何临时禁止内核cached某文件或设备? 某些特殊情况下某些设备会临时出现缓存不可能命中的情况 这种情况依然缓存感觉就浪费缓存空间了,有无方法临时禁止内核缓存特定文件或设备?
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-18 20:18
<ttuurree> are there channels that wont talk about techniques?
<Ilc> 这是中文群
<Ilc> 看到了英语用户
<Ilc> 神了
<ttuurree> sorry,cant type chinse
<ttuurree> on my android termux
<Ilc> where are you from？
<ttuurree> from china
<Ilc> are you from english-speaking countries？
<ttuurree> of course
<mao> yes it is. but there is all chinese. so maybe #ubuntu is good for you.
<perr> 人家只是打不了中文
<Ilc> why did you using English here
<mao> ...
<ttuurree> perr clever
<ttuurree> wo da bu liao zhong wen
<perr> 来来来,打个拼音惊死 Ilc
<ttuurree> kanbpin yin,ni bu geng nan shou me?
<mao> yuanlai shi  zheyang.
<ttuurree> :)
<Ilc> 我在电脑上也用irssi
<ttuurree> are there android app for irc chat?
<Ilc> 不过好像没有打不出来的情况
<Ilc> 你去英文群看看
<ttuurree> using my android phone
<ttuurree> english maybe better,also could learn some enlgish
<Ilc> 中式英语进英文群可能会被打脸
<Ilc> 我有一次进英语群，我英语半吊子
<ttuurree> I donot think so
<Ilc> 人家说我是不是10岁以下小孩
<mao> 用手机登irc也是蛮奇怪的
<Ilc> 怎么语言学成这样
<ttuurree> language just for communication
<Ilc> 我也是手机上用irc
<Ilc> 我用的irc图形客户端
<mao> 你的电量够？
<ttuurree> using irssi in termux
<ttuurree> 39% power left
<Ilc> 我是水果机
<mao> 6666
<ttuurree> no money to contribute to apple
<ttuurree> just Meizu phone
<Ilc> 我是几年前的
<mao> have money on HuaWei??
<ttuurree> Im proud to use Meizu :)
<ttuurree> no money for Huawei,too :)
<Ilc> 发图我看不到
<mao> 需要用到proud 吗？
<mao> 这是真爱哪。
<ttuurree> meizu is for poor people like me
<Ilc> 这里的人都是纯粹的linux用户么
<ttuurree> I use gentoo
<Ilc> I use arch
<mao> 我的dota2还在windows上呢。
<Ilc> gentoo需要电脑配置高
<Ilc> 我的电脑配置低
<ttuurree> f**k windows,and still cannot leave windows...
<Ilc> 编译速度比较慢
<ttuurree> thinkpad x260
<mao> 工具而已，不必太认真。
<Ilc> 我的cpu主频只有1.5GHz
<ttuurree> ^ correct
<Ilc> 还是这个群显示昵称好一点
<Ilc> 我发现其他频道
<Ilc> 显示昵称都是
<mao> ??
<mao> 你好慢。
<Ilc> 昵称 [昵称]
<Ilc> 或者是昵称<昵称>
<Ilc> 不知道是什麼情況
<ttuurree> are there other chinese chsnnels?
<mao> 他们可能不是用的irc，是跟别的群联通了。
<ttuurree> except this onr
<Ilc> 有啊
<ttuurree>          ^one
<Ilc> 各大linux發行版中文群
<Ilc> 還有linuxba
<Ilc> 維基中文
<tracyone> 8-)
<ttuurree> I mean,not about techniques
<ttuurree> just free chatting
<Ilc> 那好像沒有
<Ilc> 有也是英語群
<ttuurree> ok
<Ilc> 用irc的外國人比較多
<ttuurree> yes,seldom chinese
<ttuurree> chinese sre
<ttuurree> chinese are in QQ :)
<Ilc> 我同時用qq，telegram和irc
<ttuurree> i'll try telegroup
<ttuurree> telegram
<Ilc> tg沒有搜索功能
<Ilc> 比較麻煩
<Ilc> 而且還要爬梯子
<ttuurree> ...
<ttuurree> fine,irc is enough
<Ilc> tg不能根據關鍵字搜索群
<ttuurree> that means tg is useless for me
<tracyone> >:o
<mao> tg现在还有人发黄色图片吗？？
<ttuurree> I just hate tencent
<ttuurree> under the supervision of government
<mao> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ttuurree> and it could use in linux
<tracyone> 8-)
<ttuurree> and in QQ qun,just nonsense bullshit
<Ilc> 你應該進英語ubuntu群
<Ilc> 這樣你就可以一直發英語了
<tracyone> =-O
<ttuurree> you cannot understand my english?
<tracyone> :-*
<Ilc> 中文群發英語
<Ilc> 不太協調
<ttuurree> i'd like to use chinese
<Ilc> 我最怕在一個群
<ttuurree> if u can help me on my android phone
<Ilc> 同時看到兩種語言
<Ilc> 或者兩種以上語言
<tracyone> 那么为啥你用繁体
<ttuurree> since u r in linux world,english is inevitible
<Ilc> 因為我也混台灣群
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 搞笑短信一句话小幽默 : 此处不留爷,自有留爷处,处处不留爷,爷干个体户。
<ttuurree> ye kai xiao mai bu
<ttuurree> wu lin wai zhuan :)
<mao> 用英语还好了，只要他不用拼音就行了。
<ttuurree> ^bingo
<ttuurree> english is easy than pinyin
<Ilc> 我在隔壁群就看到清一色英語
<ttuurree> I once communicst with a chinese gentoo developer
<ttuurree> in pure english
<ttuurree> sounds weired
<ttuurree> a guru,graduated from tsinghua university
<ttuurree> hello...
<ttuurree> anybody?
<ttuurree> ♥
<ttuurree> ◀♠♥♣♦•❖✓✝✡✨✥✳✴❄❁✷✶❤❣❥❒❌❎❇◉❒◢❦❥❣❑❑
<Ilc> ……
<ttuurree> ⊄⊅⊆⊇∪∩κββγεληκθκομπμςτρττομΨΧΞΦΟΟΗΟχΞωΨΥΞΞ⑻⑷⑻↖↓↩↪↝↢↛↘↚↘↠↞↗↞↗↡↝↽↹↽↹⇆↷↲↷⇅↹↽↺↽⇆↹↳⇙⇕⇙⇙⇔⇏⇔⇙⇘⇓
<Ilc> Is there any relationship between mac os and linux？I use my roommate's macbook air just now and I found in apple's terminal, linux command such as ls mkdir or rm also take effect
<ttuurree> all are *nix
<ttuurree> all originate from unix
<Ilc> but the command did not work on windows
<ttuurree> windows is not from unix
<ttuurree> macos from BSD,all BSDs from unix,linux is a morgh of unix
<ttuurree> windows,play with itself :)
<Ilc> I think Android, IOS, linux, mac os ，the file structure of these operating systems are similar
<ttuurree> android is similar with linux
<ttuurree> ios macos,I've no idea
<ttuurree> poor to get a machine made by JOBS
<Ilc> windows is quite different from them, but there are similarities between windows and DOS
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 在非图形界面升级到16LTS，遭遇gtk warning: cannot open display  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483557 系统不知原因的突然崩溃 viewtopic.php?f=180&t=483548 我想干脆升级算了 所以ctrl+alt+F2 进入tty2 终端 然后更新源 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo reboot sudo update-mana
<^k^>  ─> ger -d 可是出现如图所示错误 我觉得是不是因为需要图形界面才能继续啊 有没有不需要图 …
<ttuurree> u can install a desktop environment
<ttuurree> are there people using ubuntu without DE?
<Ilc> can server be counted as ？
<ttuurree> no idea,I don't use ubuntu in server
<ttuurree> and I just have one server :)
<ttuurree> just us now /say Ilc
<ttuurree> other people maybe go to bed,or watch some japan movies now :)
<Ilc> the server has no GUI in general
<ttuurree> I don't konw much about server
<Ilc> I am female，I have no interested in some especial Japan movies
<ttuurree> ...
<ttuurree> I believe u r kidding me :)
<ttuurree> if u r female,me too
<ttuurree> ✨
<Ilc> no
<Ilc> I am really a female，not male
<ttuurree> fine,go to sleep early,young girl,or u will be getting old fast :)
<ttuurree> it's funny to chat here,with freedom
<ttuurree> just useless words release bad feelings
<Ilc> I built a linux group on qq，only allowed to talk about technology, not allowed to chat other topic，once I see someone talk about other topic，the first time warning, second direct kicked out. made it a pure technology group, finally the most people went away
<ttuurree> qq is not for techniques
<ttuurree> just for free chat
<ttuurree> people like chat,not about tech
<ttuurree> i like chat,not about tech :)
<Ilc> Finally left，the beginner, day and night to ask questions, and the experienced，help solve the problem
<ttuurree> in qq group,people like to ask
<Ilc> only this two kind of member remain in my group
<ttuurree> seldom to answer
<Ilc> because I have serious rules in limiting topic
<ttuurree> I dislike qq group,and never join a qq group again
<ttuurree> except for work
<ttuurree> most are useless or boring
<ttuurree> irc is good mechanism for chat
<ttuurree> with many foreigners
<ttuurree> and things seems better than qq group
<ttuurree> and it could be uses in our country
<ttuurree> thank government :)
<ttuurree> anybody......
<freeflying> come and join us in slack, ubuntu-cn.slack.com
<ttuurree> what is slack?
<ubrl> ttuurree: define:slack not defined.
<Ilc> I dislike the chatting randomly
<ttuurree> in any group composed by strangers
<ttuurree> it's always random in chat
<ttuurree> could not be organise in an order
<Ilc> If most of members in a group or a channel often talk about the topic not related to tech，I would leave immediately
<ttuurree> ...
<ttuurree> girls donnot like tech
<Ilc> I would rather go into a group of people who are all talking about technology, but I can not understand, nor into a random chat group
<ttuurree> seemingly beautiful is better choice for girld
<ttuurree> random chat ,u mean free chat?
<ttuurree> have to have a sleep
<ttuurree> to late
<ttuurree> too late
<ttuurree> 23:21
<Ilc> To some extent, the two are equivalent
<Ilc> good night
<ttuurree> if u r a girl,make urself beautiful is better choice than ability in techs
<Ilc> I do not think so
<Ilc> I am a les
<ttuurree> or ,you will be regret for what u have done
<ttuurree> believe me
<Ilc> I dislike the female
<Ilc> also dislike male
<ttuurree> fine
<ttuurree> that's another problem,especially in china
<Ilc> I am not to tend to marry
<ttuurree> i can understand u
<Ilc> I would live alone in my whole life
<ttuurree> and wish u could get rid of the pressure from all aro7nd
<ttuurree> around
<loy_aqua> holly shit
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] @zhengpenghou .
<loy_aqua> 这群竟然还有这么多人
<ttuurree> i'm here
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 都是挂线高手
<loy_aqua> fuck u abc
<slack_ubuntucn_> [Zhengpeng Hou, ubuntu-cn] 这个群关键还有人说话
<ttuurree> wo cao
<slack_ubuntucn_> [Zhengpeng Hou, ubuntu-cn] abc是谁啊
<ttuurree> da bu liao pinyin
<loy_aqua> 最烦在中文群飙英文的
<ttuurree> qing wenming yong yu,hao me
<loy_aqua> then shut the fuck off
<loy_aqua> please
<ttuurree> wo da bu liao zhong wen
<ttuurree> xie xie
<ttuurree> suan le
<ttuurree> wo yao shui jiao le
<ttuurree> and please talk politely
<ttuurree> it's rude,specially when u talk here
<ttuurree> see u all
<ttuurree> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♦♣✔✔✘✔♣✝✝✙✦✚✓✔✚✝✙✜✜✓✘✔✜✙✔♣✔✧✙✝✝✙✔✚✝✝✣✝♧△▽▼△▼△▽●▼◇▷◇◇△⬜▶
<ttuurree> :)
<ttuurree> quiy
<youngbin> 请问，加入ubuntu-cn Slack 需要个人的邀请码？如何加入？
<freeflying> youngbin: email
<tracyone> >:o
<youngbin> freeflying: 需要要求Slack用户送个Email邀请的吗?
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] https://now-examples-slackin-viqifnlnzn.now.sh/ 在这个临时地址填写邮件可以接收邀请邮件
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Join ubuntu-cn on Slack!
<youngbin> 谢谢你们！
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 于是在这里也算挂上irc了？
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 似乎不能identify
<slack_ubuntucn_> [Zhengpeng Hou, ubuntu-cn] 叫兽真早啊
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 你也差不多
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 其实我刚过5点就被黄子踹醒了
<ttrruu> morning
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-19
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debootstrap解包什么的太慢了,有无什么提速的工具?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483559 debootstrap解包什么的太慢了,有无什么提速的工具? (貌似)LiveCD可以更快的完成系统安装? 不太清楚什么的原理 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-19 4:38
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • qt实现的osd如何一直显示在视频上层？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483560 求助： 在做一个项目时 需要使用qt实现osd的功能，显示到电视屏幕上，这样就会遇到一个问题： 视频显示不是由qt做的，如何才能确保osd一直在视频上层呢？ 我的板子上只有一个framebuffer
<^k^>  ─> /dev/fb0; 视频是通过调用x11接口，将数据传入framebuffer,进而显示到屏幕上的， osd是qt5做的 …
<Ilc> ……
<dqwyy> ......
<dqwyy> Ilc: Hi
<slack_ubuntucn_> [Youngbin Han, ubuntu-cn] hi
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • qt实现的osd如何一直显示在视频上层？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483561 求助： 在做一个项目时 需要使用qt实现osd的功能，显示到电视屏幕上，这样就会遇到一个问题： 视频显示不是由qt做的，如何才能确保osd一直在视频上层呢？ 我的板子上只有一个framebuffer
<^k^>  ─> /dev/fb0; 视频是通过调用x11接口，将数据传入framebuffer,进而显示到屏幕上的， osd是qt5做的 …
<PasserK> 中午好
<Ilc> 簡潔度和功能性我要選擇哪個……
<CyrusYzGTt> 看你的需要， 就那么几个没有特性需求就簡潔
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 我更趋向于简洁
<CyrusYzGTt> 然后用 bleachbit 将不需要的每隔1个星期清理，
<bfk> HowIsItGoing: 北京的哈，离挺进
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ubuntu16.04LTS从文本界面切换至图形界面后，正在文本界面运行的程序会停止吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483563 大家好！ 开机默认登陆图形用户界面，通过“ctrl+shift+f5”切换至文本界面，开启所有核心，运行多核并行计算程序。 现在程序已在文本界面运
<yunfan> 疼主还活着？
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 疼主(joy/allthethings emoji)
<^k^> 新  Deepin • 深度操作系统 15.4——由内而外，与众不同  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483564 深度操作系统是一个致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux发行版。 深度操作系统 15.4采用全新设计的控制中心以及重构桌面，模糊透明整体风格，全新的热区交互及窗口管理
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nauIBVPiAAEO9tgM_koAALrFgBJ2PQAAQ8O280.jpg 好强大的书屋
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 这是谁的bot？
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] @zhuangya 做的和 freenode #ubuntu-cn 的互通
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 网络管理器的Configure VPN灰色，不能用怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483568 2016450581.jpg 如图所示 配置不了VPN 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-04-19 18:55
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 好像不能identify，不过无所谓了，反正我不是op
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 这个互通仅是消息互转，用户体系都是独立的
<slack_ubuntucn_> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 大概明白了
<IsoaSFlus> slack_ubuntucn_: 你是bot?
<slack_ubuntucn_> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 是个仅消息转发的 bot
<IsoaSFlus> slack_ubuntucn_: 我看不太懂这消息的格式，能解释一下吗?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04.2安装gnome3后，lightdm登录时点开用户名边上的小图标，无选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483569 16.04.2安装gnome3后，lightdm登录时点开用户名边上的小图标，无选项，切换到gdm3登录，却可以选择gnome和gnome经典还有ubuntu默认桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif
<^k^>  ─> — 2017-04-19 20:07
<asuknow> hello
<ubrl> asuknow:点点点.  22:03
<asuknow> anybody?
<asuknow> ♥♦✟♥✕✙✞✙✧✞✙✝✙✝♣✝✝✙✝✝✝✙✞♥✞✞✘✞
<asuknow> nobody?
<asuknow> ♥✨♥✨✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥✨♥
<asusee> hello
<ubrl> asusee:点点点.  22:14
<asusee> hello
<ubrl> asusee:点点点.  22:15
<asusee> .
<asusee> ♥❖♥❖♥❖❖♥♥❖♥❖❖♥❖♥❖♥❖♥❖♥❖
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 征兵——征跳伞兵 : 军队征跳伞兵发了一则广告,广告上面写道:"参加伞兵吧,从飞机上跳下来还不如过马路危险。"只见广告下面有人写道写道:"我很愿意参加,可征兵办公室在马路对面。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-20
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Base数据导出到 Calc乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483570 其实呢？本不该在这里发帖，但是我在libreoffice中文论坛发帖求助，七八天过去了，没有回应，只好到这里求助。 首先，从base导出到calc在ubuntu系统下是正常的，没有乱码。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助 升级16.04后打印机无法打印了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483571 打印机在14.04里面能用，今天没注意，结果升级到16.04后打印机就无法使用了，不想重做系统，而且扫描也不能用了，重新安装驱动说无法找到扫描易，但是我都安装了的 Code: Page 1 (<trou
<^k^>  ─> bleshoot.SchedulerNotRunning.SchedulerNotRunning object at 0x7f00b47db630>): {'cups_connection_failure': False} Page …
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 诊断程序造成系统卡死的原因  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483572 有一个QT Quick程序会造成系统卡死（发生几率很小），期间无法进入tty，ssh，Xorg界面也无响应。 过了好长时间，上述三者恢复响应，异常程序已被关闭，但是整个系统响应极慢。查看Top，发现并没
<^k^>  ─> 有什么程序消耗资源，Swap也正常。 请问如何找到此问题发生的源与原因？ 统计信息: 发 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • systemd-journald崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483574 ProblemType: Crash Architecture: amd64 Date: Thu Apr 20 10:39:05 2017 DistroRelease: Ubuntu 16.04 ExecutablePath: /lib/systemd/systemd-journald ExecutableTimestamp: 1475113229 ProcCmdline: /lib/systemd/systemd-journald ProcCwd: / ProcEnviron: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ADD
<^k^>  ─> RESS=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_IDENTIFICATION=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_MEASUREMENT=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_MONETARY=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_NAME=zh_CN.UTF-8 …
<weiquan> 请问一下 ubuntu 如何看一个包的安装选项
<weiquan> 类似于osx上的brew info
<weiquan> @ziyudiemou hi
<weiquan> draynium_: hi
<weiquan> # code
<loy_aqua> Info apt-get
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] `apt show xxx`
<SpaceRET> apt-cache show xxx
<loy_aqua> 应该是这个
<loy_aqua> 好多年没用过ubuntu了
<pity> apt show xxx 就可以了，不明白为什么网上的教程都不推荐 apt 而推荐 apt-get apt-cache
<loy_aqua> apt是debian用的
<SpaceRET> 原来如此，怪不得说百度害人，教程都是N年前落后的抄来抄去
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub启动界面比例一定是4:3的吗？无法改变？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483575 是否grub启动界面的分辨率一定是800x600 1024x768...的比例即4:3，无法改成1920x1080 1920x1200之类的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 helpmejssz — 2017-04-20 16:03
<passerk> 下午好，各位
<youngbin> 下午好。
<passerk> 看来现在用IRC的确实少了
<perr> 只是这个频道冷清了好多
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 根目录内核的那个符号链接该怎么正确更改?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483580 根目录内核的那个符号链接该怎么正确更改? 先装得4.9 dpkg -i 的方式装了3.16 然后 Code: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.9.0-2-686-pae 那个符号链接还是3.16 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2017-04-20 20:21
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • pulseaudio在切换用户后较长时间再切换回来,原来正在播放的声音就不播放了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483583 pulseaudio在切换用户后较长时间再切换回来,原来正在播放的声音就不播放了? 播放工具用的是firefox 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-20 21:11
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • [C语言] 关于jmp_buf类型分析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483584 我在一个c语言实现的minigc源码( https://github.com/authorNari/minigc )的阅读中遇到一个问题。 关于编译jmp_buf类型变量，我已经查过了jmp_buf的含义，并且在google、wiki和stack overflow查询过相关问题没有结果。
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 可怜的bot
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] bot 是忠诚的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • firefox证书，在什么目录？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483585 Live usb 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-04-20 21:29
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 这是谁的bot？
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] @zhuangya 搞的
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 以后有空了我得学学类似技术
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] =@
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 学学写爬虫什么的，抓校内办公网信息，省得老得手动登录
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 然后开个公司，干掉今日头条
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 顶多免费给其他老师用用
<perr> 我都不知道今日头条是啥
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 哈哈
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 我倒是想做个爬虫帮我爬外国期刊上的新文章，类似rss的功能
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 今日头条嘛，大爷大妈和水军的最爱
<PPK> yes
<fkalll> hello?
<fkalll> ⇔
<fkalll> I hate the world
<fkalll> do u?
<fkalll> anbody?
<perr> fkalll: I hate the universe.
<fkalll> i hate people
<fkalll> all people
<fkalll> people with disgusting thoughts and
<fkalll> only keep alone and keep silent could help
<fkalll> keep body healthy and say goodbye to all people around u in heart
<fkalll> is my choice to the world
<fkalll> canot change it,so keep away
<fkalll> protect urself,from physical health
<fkalll> others are just things that wont belong to u
<fkalll> the only thing belon to u just yourself and your money in your pocket
<fkalll> exit
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Virtualbox虚拟机是NAT方式上网但Stretch连不上?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483586 Virtualbox虚拟机是NAT方式上网但Stretch连不上? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-20 22:20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 大神们求助！！优麒麟如何装ubuntu系统。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483587 本来想装ubnutu16.04LTS系统，结果装成ubuntukylin优麒麟17.04还是覆盖安装。我该如何装ubnutu系统，或者装回win系统？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Denghuihui — 2017-04-20 22:32
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Isolde> 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-21
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [已解决]debian安装时的"initrd"的"targeted"是用什么命令办到的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483589 debian安装时的"initrd"的"targeted"是用什么命令办到的? VirtualBox_stretch_21_04_2017_02_28_35.png https://askubuntu.com/questions/16007/s ... fter-setup 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 017-04-21 2:34
<PasserkKk> 早上好
<slack_ubuntucn> [Youngbin Han, ubuntu-cn] 早！
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] Morning!
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 打印又偏怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483591 爱普生 LQ-680K，进纸位是经过校准的。无论前进纸还是后进纸，都右偏 3 毫米。CUPS 没有找到偏移设置。求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-04-21 10:00
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • VM安装ubuntu16.04，没有任何安装过程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483592 VM的版本是11，虚拟机的设置基本默认，与网上贴的非简易安装一致。但是启动之后，只显示选择语言，然后有个选择安装还是体验的界面。之后选择安装之后，中间有闪过一些执行命
<zhanweir> hello
<ubrl> zhanweir:点点点.  13:27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHvWIW9R9AAB38Jrl72EAAMZFALaYDYAAHgI630.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 安装 wine版 qq  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483593 具体流程 Ubuntu 16.04 如何安装qq 首先说明，ubuntu下的qq难免bug的出现。如果想用linux而且希望获得和windows一样的qq。请安装deepin系统。这是国人开发的基于debian的系统。https://www.deepin.org/ 这是主页地址
<^k^>  ─> 。 下面进入正题： 1.安装wine。 打开终端：执行下列代码 sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 wget h …
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 安装最近版的WINE（旧的ppa已不能用）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483594 最近对WINE有兴趣，但发现旧的ppa已不能用了。 新的安装方法如下： Code: wget https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/Release.key sudo apt-key add Release.key sudo apt-add-repository '[b]https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubu
<^k^>  ─> ntu/[/b]' sudo apt update && sudo apt install winehq-devel https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-d ... 17104.html 最 …
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 咸鱼你好
<harajuku> BinLi: 有release party么?
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • I7-7700HQ支持Ubnutu吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483595 如题，电脑配置是I7-7700HQ,N卡GTX1060 6GB，BIOS只能使用UEFI启动，无法使用关闭安全启动，曾经自己尝试做过U盘启动盘用于安装Ubuntu系统，但是安装时开机卡LOGO界面，硬盘分区格式为GPT格式，请问如
<^k^>  ─> 果可以安装，需要怎么进行设置呢？电脑具体型号是神舟KP7S1 统计信息: 发表于 由 jxw28424 …
<BinLi> harajuku: 有，缓一缓的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 LTS，是加料山寨货？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483596 ubuntu 12.04 LTS, 是在“官网”下载，firefox是其自带的浏览器。 再用dd命令，制作成live usb。 打开firefox，首页就会变成图。 官网正版ubuntu，怎么会出现图，所示的页面呢？ 问题： 1.真正ubuntu官
<^k^>  ─> 网服务器，是在哪？ 2.如果是下载了加料山寨货，系统会不会留着后门？ 统计信息: 发表 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • ubuntu budgie的fcitx输入法看不到候选框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483597 ubuntu budgie的fcitx中文输入法看不到候选框，大家有这个情况吗？有解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueguang — 2017-04-21 17:58
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] testing
<tenzu> another testing
<tenzu> 复活了啊
<tenzu> blablabla
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] ….
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] no bla
<tenzu> 看来slack里不能直接回复，嗯嗯
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 账号体系不互通
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 不过已经很好了
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • mupdf如何使用css来实现双页模式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483599 如题， 刚刚看到mupdf里面有一个开关， mupdf-x11 -U cssfile 可以用来使用css文件来格式化PDF文件， 那么我想要写一个能够同时显示两页的CSS格式，最好能够连续显示。双页连
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求一个可以双页连续看PDF的CSS文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483600 如题， 刚刚发现mupdf可以使用 mupdf-x11 -U cssfile 的方式来使用特定的cssfile来实现对于文档的格式化。 目前想要一个可以双页连续看PDF的css文件。 估计这个区的CSS高手多。 谢谢！！！
<^k^>  ─> 最起码，弄个双页模式的。 就跟看书一样的感觉。 屏幕比较大。 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 LTS，官网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483601 http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ 上面没加密链接，是ubuntu 12.04 LTS，官网下载网址么？ 为什么，下面加密网址， https://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ 显示图，打不开？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-04-21 20:24
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助 不能使用显示器上的扬声器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483602 刚刚开始用Ubuntu17.04，一切很完美，就是不能使用显示器上的扬声器。但是前面版的耳机可以正常使用，不知为什么。 lei@lei-System-Product-Name:~$ aplay -l **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: HD
<^k^>  ─> MI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] 子设备: 1/1 子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], d …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 能不能麻烦各位试下 17.10 是否可以创建 wifi 热点？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483608 无论是gnome还是unity，貌似都无法创建热点，但是链接其他wifi是没有问题的。也能扫描到其他wifi，应该不像是驱动问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2017-
<^k^>  ─> 04-22 7:55
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu to go  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483609 ubuntu 有类似Windows to go 的功能吗？刚买了个高速u盘，不知道能不能做个这样的系统方便在家里和公司电脑上使用。 基本的几个点： 1.不同机器上驱动的正确识别，特别是显卡 2.拔掉u盘后系统的冻结和等待u盘
<^k^>  ─> 再次插入 统计信息: 发表于 由 leslielg — 2017-04-22 9:23
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • ImportError: cannot import name ReadTimeout  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483610 求助：ubuntu14.04运行python过程中的报错，在网上搜的很多方法都无效。我个人初步估可能是版本之间的问题。于是用 Code: wlp2s0@wlp2s0-computer:~$ pip list adium-theme-ubuntu (0.3.4) appdirs (1.4.3) apt-xapian
<^k^>  ─> -index (0.45) argparse (1.2.1) asn1crypto (0.22.0) backports-abc (0.5) backports.ssl-match-hostname (3.5.0.1) beautif …
<slack_ubuntucn> [Youngbin Han, ubuntu-cn] 早上好
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 中午好
<youngbin> 中午好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2onuISZ0QAADQvrZk4awAALrJwC-R1QAANDW058.jpg 这台阶也太简陋了点
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 下午好
<slack_ubuntucn> [pity, ubuntu-cn] 困
<slack_ubuntucn> [tenzu, ubuntu-cn] 我也困得不行了
<Isolde> 下午好
<erle-> 早上好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian官方的注册页面怎么卡卡的?像本论坛一样点了提交卡半天  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483611 debian官方的注册页面怎么卡卡的?像本论坛一样点了提交卡半天 难道服务器条件也像本论坛一样?还是单纯的墙的问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-
<^k^>  ─> 22 17:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问一下谁的64位17.04安装crossover成功了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483612 2017-04-22 19-25-47屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanant — 2017-04-22 19:27
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • lsof如何过滤文件名?(不用grep,用lsof自身,因为需要输出pid)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483613 lsof如何过滤文件名?(不用grep,用lsof自身,因为需要输出pid) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-22 19:34
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 在delimiter发生重复时cut不能恰当提取特定field?还是cut某版本的bug?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483615 在delimiter发生重复时cut不能恰当提取特定field?还是cut某版本的bug? 例如: Code: $ lsof -u $(whoami) |grep libpulse|cut -d  ' ' -f 2 26852 26852 26852 26855 26855 26855 提取出了很多空
<^k^>  ─> 行? Code: $ lsof -u $(whoami) |grep libpulse|cut -d  ' ' -f 3 1635 1635 2582 2582 username username username userna …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • SpaceVim - 让你的vim变得更加高效和强大  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483618 项 目 主 页： https://spacevim.org Github 地址 : https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim , 欢迎Star或fork。 SpaceVim 是一个社区驱动的模块化 vim/neovim 配置集合，其中包含了多种功能模块，并且针对 neovim 做了
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 为啥系统那么多字体？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483619 找个字体都找半天。真得很讨厌。但是有无法卸载。有些字体，一百年都有不上一次。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-04-22 21:51
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Ilc> ……
<Ilc> 各位大佬早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-23
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 16.04后如何通过改grub2直接启动进入命令行模式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483621 比如grub2里有多条启动方案，一个是进入图形模式，另外一个想直接进入命令行模式，要如何通过传入不同的参数来实现这一点？ 系统是ubuntu 16.04 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> leslielg — 2017-04-23 8:50
<troysung> 这么点人？
<slack_ubuntucn> [Youngbin Han, ubuntu-cn] 早上好，各位！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：mac电脑在移动硬盘上安装ubuntu之后开机引导选项中选择windows boot manager出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483622 用的是mac book，之前在移动硬盘里面用windows to go安装了win10，之后想试试linux，就按照网上的方法安装了ubuntu。划出了一块空闲的分区，
<^k^>  ─> 安装时选择引导的设备是apple 电脑的引导，现在装好之后，启动时选择windows boot manager， …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 编译为知笔记  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483623 最近因为手机上为知笔记升级，开启了增量同步选项。其他平台的不得不同步升级。但为知笔记并没有提供新版的linux下的软件包。 编译过程其实还是比较顺利，但是最后发现没有办法输入
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 编译为知笔记  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483624 最近因为手机上为知笔记升级，开启了增量同步选项。其他平台的不得不同步升级。但为知笔记并没有提供新版的linux下的软件包。 编译过程其实还是比较顺利，但是最后发现没有办法输入
<Ilc> ...
<Ilc> 好安静
<coldmaple_> 0-0
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 移动硬盘安装ubuntu 16.04失败的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483625 下载iso镜像，制作了u盘启动盘，从u盘启动进入ubuntu的试用模式，在试用模式下安装16.04系统到移动硬盘，选择引导器的那里选的是移动硬盘sdc，不是sdc1之类的（电脑本身一块固态sda，一块
<^k^>  ─> 机械sdb，移动硬盘为sdc），安装完成重启，在bios里设置移动硬盘为第一启动项，保存bio …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 跪求ubuntu17desktop设置dns解决上网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483626 主板 华硕p5bv-e/sas CPU:志强3040双核心 内存DDR2*4 硬盘:希捷300G SaS硬盘 板载千兆网卡 安装win8 win10均可正常配置IP地址上网 安装ubuntu17.04桌面版 手动IP地址 211.147.249.40/28 网关211.147.249.33
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> back here to see ppl
 * jiero feel old, 10 years with Ubuntu, from 7.04 feisty
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 听歌  : 在公车站候车时,我眼睛看报,耳朵带了耳机听音乐,感觉到旁边似乎有个人把头靠近我肩膀看我的报纸。我不客气地对他说这种举动令人气恼,并说我情愿给钱让他自己去买报纸看。那人歉然说:"我不是在看你的报纸,我在听你听的歌,那是我心爱的歌曲。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • BIOS不识别写好ubuntu的U盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483627 想通过U盘安装ubuntu，用rufus工具把镜像写进了U盘，结果电脑的BIOS不能识别。 已经排除U盘的问题：我把manjaro写入U盘，电脑就可以正常识别并安装。 我的电脑是i5-7200U 的笔记本，是不是因为新
<^k^>  ─> 平台还不支持？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mengyaoss77 — 2017-04-23 16:59
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  17:38
<MangHuoEr> 点点点.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 upgrade fail initramfs-tools  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483628 fedorayang@ynlhost:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 7 not fully insta
<^k^>  ─> lled or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y Se …
<hmz365> 为何内核已添加参数CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y，为何还是不能强制删除已加载正使用的模块？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】恢复误删的虚拟机文件之后，无法再打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483629 自己手贱，误删了vmware虚拟机文件，恢复数据之后，发现vmx文件无法打开，已经损坏，但是vmdk文件似乎是没有受损的。 我尝试自己修改vmx文件，但是没有成功，所以尝
<^k^>  ─> 试新建一个虚拟机，使用现有的虚拟磁盘文件，发现可以开机，但是打开之后一直卡在r …
<PPK> 晚上好
<youngbin> 晚上好
<PPK> 新手菜鸟，进来学习
<PPK> ：）
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用户权限？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483631 安装手机app时，会提示些app权限。（图） 一般ubuntu 软件包，都不会有创建用户权限。 除非，是木马程序。 为什么，app安装时，会提示“创建帐户并设置密码”？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubrooth — 2017-04-23 20:58
<gfxmode> 晚上好
<KhA[m]> 好啊
<gfxmode> KhA[m] 还没休息
<KhA[m]> 加班很烦躁（
<gfxmode> 夜班老司机？
<KhA[m]> 有点紧急任务
<gfxmode> 注意身体啊
<KhA[m]> 一会儿刷刷推特就睡
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-16
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx下rime的lian古怪bug，真是头大了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487181 最近好奇区块链，在使用fcitx下rime输入法时发现一个令人无语的BUG，当我打qukuailian时，第一个侯选词是"区块炼”，第二个是“区块”，我只能选择第二个区块，然后选择lian字，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13447.html 和平的方式 : 儿子领了成绩单回家:"爸爸,你说你是和平理事会的成员?""当然""那么我今天提议咱们要用和平的方式解决一切纷争。"
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 求推荐可以安装linux的平板电脑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487182 想买一台二手平板电脑，安装linux，就是图方便。 求大家推荐，要求触屏，wifi，蓝牙，键盘，鼠标等驱动都全的型号。要求x86或者x64，ram 4g，预算五六百元，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 kll9
<^k^>  ─> 9 — 2018-04-16 11:02
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kingkongmok> 请问我的声卡用alsamix 控制PCM声量，目前只支持一个程序的声音，（多开一个进程就没声音）。这什么原因？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tron`> hello,Is there some one nearby?
<tron`> that's my first using this program
<tron`> exit()
<tron`> quit()
<tron`> q
<tron`> q
<tron`> q
<tron`> q
<tron`> q
<tron`> q
<tron`> qq
<^k^> tron`:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<pity> freeflying: 你这上上下下的……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我的小伙伴呢 : 刚过马路听到碰一声, 回头看一个人被撞得血肉模糊, 我和我的校。。。。。卧槽！ 我的小伙伴呢?！
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求帮助：安装启动引导程序失败？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487183 无法将GRUB安装到/dev/dm-0 HP笔记本电脑，机械硬盘+ mSSD，系统安装在mSSD里面，机械硬盘存放备份文件无任何引导。 使用UEFI安装BIOS排序：1：机械硬盘 2：mSSD，由“2：mSSD”优先启动， 安装
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS的论坛没有了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487184 今天发现个事儿，wps的论坛没有了，不是linux版本的论坛没有了，而是原来的产品论坛彻底没有了，变成了一个帮助索引页面。 WPS要关门了吗？ 你们身边有没有人办理WPS付费会员？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-04-16 17:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无可适从 :     一个小偷站在法庭的被告席上,他的手插在口袋里。法官大声训斥道:"你要尊重法庭,快把手从口袋里抽出来。" 小偷回答:"这事很难办……我把手放在自己的口袋里,你们要我把它抽出来；如果我把手放进别人的口袋,你们就会把我送进监狱。唉！我的法官先
<^k^>  ─> 生,难道你要我把手一直举在空中吗?"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 火狐访问Ubuntu中文论坛速度慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487185 操作系统为18.04，已完成全部更新。访问门户网站、博客网站和视频网站等等都飞快，包括外网也不慢。同一网络下，用其他桌面浏览器、手机浏览器访问Ubuntu中文论坛没问题。只有火狐太慢
<^k^>  ─> 了点，打开Ubuntu中文论坛的页面有时候要按分钟来计。 火狐的web-content进程太消耗内存， …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医术高明 : 三位外科医生在个自夸耀自己的医术。 第一位说:"我曾帮一个人接合了手臂,现在他成了全国棒球队中最好的投手之一。" 第二位说:"那算不了什么,我帮一个人接合了一条腿,现在他已是世界长跑选手之一。" 第三位说:"这一切都算不了什么,我帮一个傻瓜接合
<^k^>  ─> 了微笑,现在他已是一个国会议员了。"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-17
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 大家都是什么型号的平板电脑安装ubuntu的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487186 大家都给晒晒ubunt的平板型号，我打算入手酷比魔方。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kll99 — 2018-04-16 23:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默的课堂笑话 : 老师:我们为人处世要问心无愧,正所谓来时一丝不挂去时两袖清风。    学生:好歹还赚了件衣服。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助，打印的文字有尾巴！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487187 打印机：Lenovo MFC-7250多功能一体机。 系　统：Ubutnu 17.10． 连接打印机之后，系统自动识别打印机。点击打印后，通知栏显示”正在打印”、“打印完成"，但打印机没有任何反应。 后查看日志
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • linux-ubuntu封装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487192 我使用的是U盘系统ISO镜像系统，已经被封装，在系统替换文件，重启系统会还原文件， 有什么办法把ISO镜像恢复到其他地方重新打包吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sqc0626 — 2018-04-17 11:43
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 纯洁的爱情 : "请你相信我！ " "怎么相信呢?" "亲爱的,我那纯洁的爱情只献给你一个人。" "那么不纯洁的给谁呢?"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 17.04蓝牙问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487194 17.04系统无法连接蓝牙，我该怎么做，求教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 jueeee2009 — 2018-04-17 15:14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 脏字 : 绿豆蝇一家在津津有味地吃饭,小绿豆蝇问蝇妈妈:"妈妈,我们怎么每天只吃粪?"蝇妈妈非常生气,训斥道:"我说过多少遍了,吃饭时不要提'粪'这么恶心的字！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请问如何彻底禁止ubuntu自动下载更新包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487195 我使用的是ubuntu16.04，已经把自动扫描更新设置为从不了！但是我发现系统还是会自动下载很多更新包！ 请问如何彻底禁止ubuntu自动下载更新包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pcanyang —
<^k^>  ─> 2018-04-17 18:37
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • mysql5.1.72中如何按地址排序？地址构成为小区名p栋q门r号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487196 用的是mysql 5.1.72。 有一些数据，带有地址列，地址列的部分数据如下： 巷子苑1栋2门502 巷子苑2栋4门509 巷子苑10栋3门1203 凯旋楼3门1201 凯旋楼2门1002 巷子苑B栋2门
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鸡魂告状 : 有一个教书先生请客,杀了一只鸡,煮了一锅萝卜,请了二十多个学生来吃。 鸡的魂魄颇感不平,向阎王告状说,我家主人太小气！杀鸡请客是常事,但不该一只鸡请二十多个客人吃。 阎王不信,鸡说:萝卜可以作证。 阎王就把萝卜提来审问。 萝卜说道:你这鸡说话太
<^k^>  ─> 不老实,那天主人请客,只有我在汤锅里,连鸡的影子也没有。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 使用快捷键ctrl alt t打开的不是终端，如图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487197 https://imgchr.com/i/CnKUdx 链接是图片，上面是terminal，下面是快捷键打开的terminal 突然变成这样了请问是为什么？会是安装了zsh的原因吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pikac
<^k^>  ─> hu24 — 2018-04-17 22:15
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-18
<^k^> 新  校园网拨号 • 学校使用深澜客户端拨号&&MTU值设置不合理导致的部分网页不能打开的一种解决方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487198 这是我在17年发的帖子，当时发在了系统安装区的网卡问题和网络和拨号子版块上，今天重新编辑一下发在校园网拨号子版块上 断断续续
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • Linux平台下pci总线驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487200 　　 Linux平台下pci总线驱动 　　更多linux培训教程： http://emb.hqyj.com/Column/10295.html?szt-ubuntu 　　Pci总线介绍 　　PCI总线是一种高性能局部总线，是为了满足外设间以及外设与主机间
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装双系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487201 有个acer的本子，硬件比较新，出厂uefi启动的win10,只有一块256的ssd。用过一段时间win10觉得不错，所以装linux就想保存下win。 可是，装双系统中遇到一个大问题：进不了grub引导，也进不了linux mint。 我安装过
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 安装wine3.0执行make命令的时候提示程序 'make' 已包含在下列软件包中  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487202 执行make命令后提示如下： 程序 'make' 已包含在下列软件包中： * make * make-guile 请尝试：sudo apt install <选定的软件包> 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 石门客 — 2018-04-18 11:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丰胸的四种结果 : 据说丰胸的四种结果:1、大不一样；2、不大一样；3、一样不大；4、不一样大。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 启动故障求解答！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487205 先说一下系统，联想昭阳k27，单系统，装了ubuntu17.10，现在升级了也不知道是什么版本，显示Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)。 经常重启电脑后，卡在紫色屏幕上不动，只能按住电源键强行关机。 关机后
<^k^>  ─> 再开机，会出现grub引导界面，选ubuntu，重启后出现kernel panic-not syncing fatal exception in interr …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu17.10.1台式机不能调节亮度吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487206 CPU是G1840,显卡就是自带的核心显卡，右上角菜单里调节亮度的功能没有用，我看那个图标应该是调节亮度的意思吧！就是音量的下面那个！无论怎么调都不起作用，另外
<^k^>  ─> 那个夜灯模式也是没有效果。。。请高手指教一下是什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pca …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请问ubuntu17.10.1如何查看当前设置的显示器刷新率是多少？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487207 请问ubuntu17.10.1如何查看当前设置的显示器刷新率是多少？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pcanyang — 2018-04-18 17:19
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • html5中的type=date，默认值能不能只把年份填上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487208 网页中用了 <input name="p_date" type="date" required="required" /> 现在想用 javascript 脚本把年份自动填上，让用户只输入月份和日期，请教这个应该怎么做？现在默认值只能填全才行
<^k^>  ─> ，像 2018-01-01 这种才可以，只填 2018 不知道要怎么做。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alober — 2018- …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 认 错 : 一天,老爸很生气的问三个儿子说:"谁！是谁把流动厕所推到河里的?" 三个儿子没人承认！于是老爸说了个华盛顿的故事给儿子听！小儿子深受感动,便承认是他干的！反而得到一顿毒打！小儿子哭著问老爸:"为何我说实话还要被打?"老爸很生气的说:"当时华盛顿他
<^k^>  ─> 老爸可没蹲在树上啊！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-19
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu18.04出来后，会不会有很多原先在16.04下能用的软件不能用了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487209 ubuntu18.04出来后，会不会有很多原先在16.04下能用的软件不能用了？ 必竟这次改变挺大的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2018-04-18 23:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 【求助】16.04升级到18.04有线网卡不识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487210 16.04升级到18.04有线网卡不识别，现象： 1、插上网线网卡的灯不亮； 2、ifconfig只有lo； 3、网络连接处显示的是设备托管； 求大神帮解决，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiaowb — 2018-
<^k^>  ─> 04-19 9:29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 我是一个新手我想安装linux 免费操作系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487211 我是新手 希望前辈推荐一个新手好上手的 linux系统 多谢多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 topsellor — 2018-04-19 11:30
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20DPgRoyQn0
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Build Mini Underground Swimming Pool - YouTube
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 远 见 :             杰生和安琪是对新婚夫妇。    安琪:"亲爱的,我们的结婚证书呢?"    杰生:"你放心,我已收藏好了。"    安琪:"亲爱的,你真有远见,听说离婚一定要用的。" 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人求助，ubuntu16.04无法没有无线网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487212 有没有人啊? 右上角就没有可用无线网络 软件更新附加驱动里面也没有可选的网卡驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuanliang — 2018-04-19 14:36
<geordy> 大家好，关于对微软OFFICE的文档兼容性，大家有什么好的建议吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 特别之处 : 一名美国联邦调查局特工正和一家银行的出纳谈话,这家银行被同一名劫匪抢劫了三次。 "你注意到这个家伙有什么特别之处吗?"特工问。 "有,他好像每次来都比上次穿得好了。"出纳答道。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 游戏迷 : 大学生军训,教官训话时发现有人传阅纸条,遂索来一阅,内容如下: "早晨出操:, 吃饭:, 站军姿:, 五公里越野:, 战术课:, 挖战壕:, 会操:, 站夜岗: 操课:." 教官不怒反笑,问:"那我是什么?"有人不假思索,脱口道:"整人专家！ " 教官大怒,"谁说的?"同一个声音回答道:
<^k^>  ─> "无悔的十字军战士！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 防止再来 :      有位漂亮的女推销员业绩惊人,同行们都向她讨教推销方法。 她说:"我每次上门,都同那个家庭的男主人讲明商品用途,然后说这次不必急着买,以后我会再来。这时候男主人总是很高兴,而女主人则马上掏钱买下。"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-20
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 18.04那天发布？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487213 要是明天能如期发布就好，可利用休息升级系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2018-04-20 8:58
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-22
<Pyrrho> hi
<ubrl> Pyrrho:点点点.  12:12
<bestucan> 这个频道mode怎么老改
<bestucan> 测试
<ubrl> bestucan:点点点.  14:41
<manjaroDeepin> 111
<manjaroDeepin> 111
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-15
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> madper 居然还没上班
<qiao> violetzijing: zao a
<qiao> violetzijing: 一早就来搬砖了呢
<violetzijing> 太特么烦了
<violetzijing> 一个号称 wlb 的公司，还要要求员工 10 点左右到，晚点需要请假
<violetzijing> 他妈的老子在 SUSE 10：40 到都没人过问
<cherrot> violetzijing: 早啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 谁让你们不加班呢 233
<violetzijing> cherrot, 写作 wlb，周末还是得干活
<violetzijing> cherrot, 干就干了少特么逼逼，大柱他们组老板还老是逼逼
 * imadper 
 * imadper 人生太多苦难啊
<imadper> iMadper|SlackOff: 我曹???
<qiao> imadper: iMadper|SlackOff  哪个是你
<violetzijing> imadper, openshit 好牛逼啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 是哦
<imadper> qiao: 不知道啊...
<imadper> qiao: 一般来说, 有帽子的是我
<imadper> qiao: 但是我记得slackoff那个账号已经下线了...
<imadper> qiao: 有啥混日子的好公司推荐吗?
<imadper> qiao: 妈蛋最近太累了, 想去混日子啊...   cc violetzijing
<qiao> imadper: 现在还哪有混日子的公司了
<qiao> imadper: 马爸爸都明确表态996就是有志青年的追求
<violetzijing> imadper, 我只想换工作
<imadper> qiao: 我现在是老年了啊
<imadper> qiao: 中老年
<qiao> imadper: 我们的追求是 9127
<qiao> imadper: 用五级压榨的手法你还有剩余价值的
<imadper> cherrot: 新郎官来了啊
<perr> 谁能教育教育我,qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm xp.qcow2启动失败是 什么原因?
<perr> 之前好好 的,升级 系统后,今天不能用了
<imadper> perr: 提示啥?
<imadper> perr: kvm模块加载了吗?
<perr> 一直是是否正常启动,然后循环
<perr> 加载了
<imadper> perr: dmesg没报错?
<perr> 没有
<imadper> perr: 先不用kvm, 用纯qemu模拟看看能不能起来吧. 如果也不行,
<imadper> 就看你系统升级的时候有没有升级qemu和qemu依赖的库咯
<perr> 不加kvm,是可以启动的,但慢的受不了
<perr> 加了kvm,linux的vm可以启动,就xp不行
<imadper> 那不晓得...
<imadper> perr: 不设置内存, 默认是多大内存啊?
<imadper> perr: 你手动给4G试试看
<perr> 我不设置,设1G,设2G都不行
<imadper> perr: 那就不是oom...
<imadper> 不知道了
<perr> 4G不行
<imadper> perr: 昂, 抱歉, 不知道了
<perr> 该换个win系统了,给推荐个轻载的win版本吧
<imadper> qiao: openshit有开发岗吗? 国内
<imadper> violetzijing: 话说openshit就是18摸看中的资源吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 接下来估计投入不小, 能回rh做个openshit的开发肯定是个好路子
<violetzijing> imadper, openshit 国内肯定没职位啊
<imadper> violetzijing: sigh...
<imadper> violetzijing: 选择真的太少了啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我看了一下，他们的确搞得很高档了
<violetzijing> imadper, 比我们公司这种傻逼刀耕火种牛逼多了
<imadper> violetzijing: 哎...
<imadper> violetzijing: 贵司应该是个技术不错的公司啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 怎么基础设施跟我们一样落后?
<violetzijing> imadper, 刀耕火种
<violetzijing> imadper, 我司网站还因为 ssl 过期挂过，就去年的事
<violetzijing> imadper, 机器忘了续费直接被服务商下架，开 kickoff 的时候 CTO 临时出去刷自己的信用卡续费才上架，今年的事
<imadper> violetzijing: 稳, 跟我司一模一样
<imadper> violetzijing: 贵司这么大公司, 竟然跟我们这种三个开发的小公司一样??
<violetzijing> imadper, 这他妈就是最好玩的事情，我觉得搞出这种事的人不得开除吧，没想到还活得好好的
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们写个 bug 要死要死感觉要自杀了，别人闹出这么大的事屁事没有
<imadper> violetzijing: loool
<imadper> violetzijing: 负责人是谁呢?
<imadper> violetzijing: cto吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, 不是啊，但是是 CTO 的亲信
<imadper> violetzijing: 亲信当然不能开了
<violetzijing> imadper, 唉
 * imadper 难受啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不对哦, 贵司基础设施比我司强. 你们还有ut.
<imadper> violetzijing: 我有测试环境我都不用, 直接线上怼
<violetzijing> imadper, 我太他妈想直接怼了
<violetzijing> imadper, 但是事实是我写出一个 bug 就痛苦到想自杀
<imadper> violetzijing: 我要是有你这心态, 我早就割腕了
<violetzijing> cherrot, imadper 请教大佬一个 defer 的问题，https://play.golang.org/p/mHMIFlEaA5C ，https://play.golang.org/p/2pd3k06_F0z
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Go Playground
<violetzijing> cherrot, imadper 为啥在 return 的那里声明变量就可以在 defer 里修改变量的值，但是如果是在函数内部声明就不行
<violetzijing> defer 的作用域太奇怪了吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 啥? 这俩有区别???
<violetzijing> imadper, 你运行一下
<imadper> violetzijing: 果然不一样...
<imadper> violetzijing: 高端...
<violetzijing> imadper, 调了一个小时
 * violetzijing 为啥我的人生要浪费在这个上面
<cherrot> violetzijing: go专门解释过 我瞅瞅
<imadper> violetzijing: 到处都是坑...
<violetzijing> cherrot, 面试题又一個
<imadper> violetzijing: def some_fun()(implicit s: Int) 的第括号不能省略... 这个坑我周末也赶上了...
<imadper> 反正到处都是坑...
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 渣网啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这种面试题纯粹坑人 不能出。。
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 渣网啊
<imadper> cherrot: 点赞
<imadper> cherrot: 考你, go一共有多少个关键字
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这个绑定的问题真有趣。。。
<cherrot> imadper: 当然不知道
<violetzijing> cherrot, 看 go 的博客，只有一句「 3. Deferred functions may read and assign to the returning function's named return values. 」
<violetzijing> cherrot, 并没有解释详细内容 233
<cherrot> violetzijing: 发来瞅瞅～
<violetzijing> cherrot, https://blog.golang.org/defer-panic-and-recover
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Defer, Panic, and Recover - The Go Blog
<violetzijing> cherrot, 搜索 named
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我知道了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 讲讲
<imadper> 怎么频道里这么多破网?
<cherrot> violetzijing: https://golang.org/ref/spec#Defer_statements
<ubrl> ⇪ f: The Go Programming Language Specification - The Go Programming Language
<cherrot> violetzijing: That is, if the surrounding function returns through an explicit return statement, deferred functions are executed after any result parameters are set by that return statement but before the function returns to its caller.
<violetzijing> hmm
<cherrot> violetzijing: 所以，named value并不会重新set result parameters，于是可以在defer中修改它的值
<cherrot> violetzijing: 很有趣
<violetzijing> cherrot, 的确
 * imadper 写不动代码了啊
<violetzijing> 我的 feature 还没写完
<violetzijing> 绝望
<imadper> qiao: 投贵司要英文简历?
<imadper> qiao: 贵司好岗位真tm多啊
<qiao> 国内的岗位中文的就可以应该
<qiao> imadper: ^^
<imadper> qiao: 稳
<qiao> imadper: 上周帮 winnie 推了一个娃，结果这周那个岗位好像改到 土澳 去了。。
<imadper> qiao: sigh... 中国啊
<imadper> qiao: 大家还是想要native speaker
<qiao> imadper: 我上周在系统里提交的时候没有看到那个岗位是土澳。。。
<imadper> qiao: ... ...
<imadper> qiao: winnie是谁???
<imadper> qiao: 还在rh????
<imadper> qiao: 我怎么记得winnie走了啊
<violetzijing> qiao, 贵司好 transfer 吗
<qiao> imadper: 走了， 是她推荐的
<qiao> violetzijing: 不好说
<qiao> violetzijing: 大多数情况下是比较容易，对方老板觉得你可以，然后你老板放人就行了
<imadper> qiao: 你们对transfer的理解不一样
<imadper> transfer @ violetzijing  ==  reloacte to rh usa
<imadper> transfer @ qiao  ==  work for another team (inside of China)
<qiao> violetzijing: 你问的是哪一个？ relocate to another office?
<violetzijing> qiao, 其实是 both
<violetzijing> qiao, relocate 和 transfer
<violetzijing> 我看到的例子都是跑去国外再找 rh 的工作
<violetzijing> 感觉我老了，再不抓紧就真的烂到这里了
 * imadper 已经烂了
<qiao> violetzijing: 从国内relocate过去其实有点难， 公司大部分人也想过去的，其实这几年我知道的就过去了2个（测试岗位）
<violetzijing> 测试岗位居然也能过去。。。。。。
<imadper> qiao: 一个是manager, qcai...
<imadper> qiao: 要知道, cong wang水平这么高, 也是过不去的
<violetzijing> 说好的下等公民呢
<qiao> violetzijing: 恩， 另外一个 PQE
<violetzijing> 好吧
<violetzijing> 哦说来
<qiao> violetzijing: 是啊。。 除非你很厉害，可以试试 twitter 的内核开发 :)
<imadper> violetzijing: qcai是老manager了, 资源比其他人多的.
<violetzijing> 不知道我说了没。。。
<imadper> qiao: pqe是谁?
<qiao> imadper: Linqing
<violetzijing> 之前我们这些 openshit 的垃圾测试垃圾到啥程度了呢。。。
<imadper> qiao: transfer到美帝了?
<qiao> violetzijing: 有所耳闻 openshift qe
<imadper> violetzijing: 不要这么说啊, rh的qe放到哪个公司, 都是高水平qe了
<violetzijing> 美国的 openshit 开发过来溜达看看，我们请他吃饭，我们 A 请他
<qiao> imadper: 是啊，去年底取得
<imadper> qiao: 不在贵组了?
<violetzijing> imadper, 看了一下我们公司的 QA，我还是服气 rh 的
<violetzijing> 没头没脑一句话或者一个局部截图发过来，自己修去吧
<freebie> yo
<qiao> imadper: 还是见我们组的， report给ccui
 * qiao 下班了
 * qiao 明天继续搬砖
<freebie> 哈哈
<freebie> 都是it行业的吧
<imadper> qiao: 稳
<violetzijing> qiao|away, 太羡慕了
 * cherrot 求招人啊 Golang研发
<imadper> cherrot: 给你发个简历?
<imadper> cherrot: this man is a genius.
<cherrot> imadper: 赞赞赞
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-16
<qiao> imadper: zao
<qiao> violetzijing_: zao
<violetzijing> qiao, imadper 早
<perr> imadper: 我把内核downgrade到5.0.5,xp就可以起来了,内核的kvm模块有问题
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: 早
<imadper> perr: 赞美
<imadper> violetzijing: 为了庆祝我司原地自爆, 我们改天叫上于老板, 斩斩他们一起吃个饭吧
<imadper> qiao: 咱俩带上光泽也吃一顿吧
 * imadper 自由万岁
<qiao> imadper: 好呀好呀
<qiao> imadper: 是的庆祝下
<imadper> qiao: 光泽那边也要原地自爆了?
<imadper> qiao: 应该去面过贵司了吧已经?
<qiao> imadper: 不知道啊。。没听光泽说啊
<imadper> qiao: 哦
<imadper> 我tm好不容易写了俩月scala
<imadper> 结果还没捂热乎就要找工作了
<imadper> 一帮sb啊啊啊啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 吃啊
<imadper> contrun: 早, 大佬
<contrun> fuck it. Matrix to irc bridge is down. And my IME does not work for emacs.
<imadper> contrun: M-x getenv   LC_CTYPE
<contrun> de_DE.utf8
<imadper> contrun: fix it
<imadper> violetzijing: 我最近一周胖了六斤
<contrun> Don't how. I was using systemd user unit to set up environment variable. Now I am using openrc. I prefer not to set environment variable within emacs.
<contrun> Seems my emacs daemon is started by oh my zsh emacs plugin.
<imadper> contrun: use global zn
<imadper> contrun: use global env for LC_CTYPE
<contrun> imadper: Me, wang jingze will not and never change my LC_CTYPE
<violetzijing> imadper, 奶茶的贡献么
<imadper> violetzijing: 不止啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 最近吃特别多
<violetzijing> imadper, 恭喜啊，怀上了吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 能吃是福
<violetzijing> ima
<violetzijing> imadper, 可以
<violetzijing> 工地要热死了
<imadper> violetzijing: 开空调啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 为啥不开空调呢?
<violetzijing> imadper, 是啊，为啥不开空调啊！
<imadper> violetzijing: 你去开啊
<imadper> 我们都是自己开
<violetzijing> imadper, 开了啊，没有冷气出来啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 可怜的钳子姐
<violetzijing> 教新人用 git
<violetzijing> 心累
<imadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<imadper> violetzijing: 我之前面试的时候也发现饿了
<imadper> violetzijing: 很多人不会用git...
<imadper> violetzijing: 都是... 怎么... 写的代码????
<violetzijing> imadper, 会 commit 和 push 就说会用 git 了，等到出问题再找别人呗
<violetzijing> 把自己的 branch 搞得乱七八糟的。。。code reviewer 直接说拒绝 review 小伙子的 PR，让他自己清理干净
<imadper> violetzijing: 真厉害
<violetzijing> imadper, 唉。。。
<imadper> violetzijing: 我以前面试问一些rebase的问题, 感觉能回答上来的人凤毛麟角
<imadper> violetzijing: 当时我就觉得很奇怪
<imadper> violetzijing: 这帮人都tm怎么写的代码?
<kanglun> udo apt-get remove irssi
<kanglun> exit
<kanglun> 你活该
<violetzijing> imadper, 我都放弃说 rebase 了，对他们来说太难了
<violetzijing> imadper, 大多数人能理解清楚代码仓库都很不容易了
<imadper> violetzijing: 囧rz..
<contrun> To be honest, when I was interviewed by imadper, I did not know much about git. By that time, never in my life had I requested any PR. I just didn't have the oppotunity to use git to collabrate with other people. All I have done is push something to my own git repo.
<violetzijing> :-/
<imadper> contrun: Indeed. I'm talking about experienced engineers...
<violetzijing> 不过也很少有人像我这样还用过 libgit2 的人。。。
<violetzijing> 毕竟现在都是图形化一把梭
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: 我以前理解不了用图形版的人.
<imadper> violetzijing: 自从我抛弃emacs, 开始用大jb之后, 我现在觉得ide真香, git图形版可能也会很好用的
<violetzijing> imadper, 我觉得不一定，主要是设定不一样
<violetzijing> imadper, 思路感觉会不一样
<violetzijing> imadper, anyway 反正大家的要求都不高，会码逻辑就行
<imadper> violetzijing: 是的, 反正也就是堆业务逻辑
 * imadper 被 reactive microservice arch 给洗脑了... cc contrun 
<imadper> 觉得里面说的东西都tm好有道理啊
<imadper> 但是我tm就是看不懂lagom啊
 * violetzijing 日常想跳槽
<imadper> violetzijing: 纠结啊
<violetzijing> imadper, è·³
<contrun> Just do it. Let other people fill in the gaps you left.
<imadper> contrun: please define gaps"
<contrun> What you believe is beyond the capabilities of the person your current employer will employ after you are gone.
<imadper> contrun: Another white goat.
<imadper> con
<imadper> contrun: I bet one penny that commander won't be here today.
<contrun> imadper: I bet fifty cents he will be here today.
<imadper> contrun: how does penny convert to cents?
<dqwyy> 各位好，我是CERNET用户，装了双系统，遇到了在Win下面可以正常使用IPv6，但是在Ubuntu下有IPv6 global 地址，但是无法访问IPv6网站的情况。而断网重连的话就有短暂的一分钟左右的时间可以访问IPv6，然后就又不行了。请问有朋友遇到类似的情况吗？
<dqwyy> https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=489404&p=3214393#p3214393  我发现几年前也有人有一样的请情况，但是都没有解决
<ubrl> ⇪ t: [求助] 校园网使用不了IPv6 - Ubuntu中文论坛
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-17
<contrun[m]> 好像  matrix irc bridge 活过来了
<imadper> qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊大佬们
<imadper> 怎么今天这么少人啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 谁知道呢
<qiao> imadper: zao
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 兔兔
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao 早啊大佬们
<qiao> violetzijing: cherrot imadper 早`1
<imadper> 大佬们最近有啥好事儿啊?
<violetzijing> 公司非要给我装 Linux 上的杀毒软件，我本来给他装到 docker 里了，结果大柱早一步装在了 docker 里，IT 觉得我有鬼，我只能本地装了
<violetzijing> 写作杀毒软件，读作监控软件吧
<qiao> violetzijing: 只听到有些政府机构里的Linux要安装杀毒软件。 难道贵司要有合作？！
<violetzijing> qiao, 我们公司屁事多呗
<violetzijing> qiao, 我们公司给 Mac 的话连 root 都不肯给
<imadper> violetzijing: 你有root权限吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 有的话, 还怕监控???
<violetzijing> imadper, 我不是 Mac 用户啊，自己装的 Ubuntu，我倒是不怕他
<mk3548208> linux杀毒软件，没什么用呀 violetzijing
<violetzijing> imadper, 但是我们公司那些 Mac 啊 windows 用户啊就惨了
<contrun[m]> 真为他们捉鸡呀
<imadper> violetzijing: 用mac, 本身就很惨
<violetzijing> imadper, 在我司，我这中才是被鄙视的
<violetzijing> s/这中/这种
<imadper> violetzijing: 又有什么关系呢?
<cherrot> violetzijing: 公司的电脑么
<violetzijing> imadper, 会被别人当作 windows 用户，有啥用得到 IE 的事就来找我了，我只能一遍又一遍重复：我装了 Linux，不是 windows
<violetzijing> cherrot, 是啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 好恶心啊，我们感觉也要效仿，甚至想搞云桌面
<imadper> 啥???
<violetzijing> cherrot, 云桌面也行啊，我这笔记本跑 k8s 的都要哭了
<imadper> 别说k8s了, 我跑个大jb都能oom...
 * cherrot 反正谁也别想把手伸到我的个人电脑上来。要装东西我就带两台电脑
<violetzijing> cherrot, 233
<imadper> cherrot: 威武
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我打算打个 docker image 专门跑「杀毒软件」
<violetzijing> 而且我司 Mac 党优越点还在于他们的 Mac 贵，我的本子便宜。。。
<violetzijing> =。=
<cherrot> violetzijing: 公司的电脑嘛 所有权在公司 没啥话说 能猥琐绕过去自然是好的
 * cherrot 老子自己的电脑，敢动试试
<violetzijing> cherrot, 2333 那当然
<violetzijing> cherrot, 不过我们公司很别扭的一点还要求不能用私人电脑办公
<violetzijing> 这也不好界定啊，我从私人电脑上 ssh 到公司电脑上这算公司电脑办公还是私人电脑办公？
<cherrot> violetzijing: 没问题啊，我带两台，一台摸鱼，一台commit。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 不然你建议一下手机也要上交
<violetzijing> 2333
<violetzijing> 唉
<cherrot> 然后屏蔽公网访问，这样闻起来最安全
<violetzijing> 本来打算买个新本子换掉我的坚如磐石
<violetzijing> 结果保持器花了老子一万块钱，没钱了不买了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 你在手机上用钉钉不
<cherrot> violetzijing: 用啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们不是slack么
<violetzijing> cherrot, 哈哈哈是的
<n9200guy> 请问Ubuntu上zfs怎么样，已经足够稳定易用了吗？
<cherrot> n9200guy: 我arch用了小半年了，稳如狗
<n9200guy> 你们怎么就这么稳
<n9200guy> 我根本不敢用arch
<n9200guy> Ubuntu只敢用lts
<n9200guy> 天天出各种各样问题
<n9200guy> openSUSE也只敢用Leap
<n9200guy> macOS不敢更新
<n9200guy> 一直在追求稳定的使用环境，一直就实现不了
<violetzijing> 因为我练功发自内心
<imadper> n9200guy: 好用得很
<imadper> n9200guy: 除了非常吃内存, 别的没压力
<contrun[m]> 谁能给我个  zfs  btrfs  功能对比呀
<imadper> btrfs有丢数据功能
<contrun[m]> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Comparison of file systems - Wikipedia
<imadper> btrfs的磁盘检查工具有大量段错误功能
<contrun[m]> 貌似  btrfs 功能更多
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是啊, 我都说了
<n9200guy> 想建立一个多点同步备份系统，但是，是不是其中一个点太弱了，是不是反而少这一个点比较好？
<n9200guy> 想建立一个多点同步备份系统，但是，如是其中一个点太弱了，是不是反而少这一个点比较好？
<contrun[m]> lanyangyang:  syncthing
<n9200guy> 比如三点备份，其中两个是e5+ecc内存+企业级硬盘+freenas，另一个却是旧笔记本+外接USB普通硬盘
<n9200guy> 是不是第三个点，还不如去掉？
<contrun[m]> lanyangyang:  没看过这么珍贵的大片  不知道  多点备份主要是怕同时坏吧   所以当然不要去掉了
<contrun[m]> lanyangyang: 如果只要备份  两点不就行了
<n9200guy> 这第三个点，反而容易出错，然后把错误的数据同步到另两个点，反而不好？
<contrun[m]> lanyangyang: 当然不会了  文件系统有检查错误的
<cherrot> n9200guy: 被坑多了就有经验了
<cherrot> contrun[m]: reddit, hackernews上各种对比，基本都站zfs
<cherrot> zfs在linux上的NFS share有点瑕疵，别的没发现问题
<contrun[m]> cherrot:  我用了 btrfs 很久了    现在有别于 ext4 的功能
<contrun[m]> 还没有用上有别于 ext4 的功能
<violetzijing> contrun[m], btrfs 垃圾，会丢文件
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  是吗  这个功能我好像也没用上
<violetzijing> 我还是用 ext4,新特性用不着，稳就够了
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 毕竟我是来自主推 btrfs 的 SUSE 的人，这玩意有多垃圾我还是知道的
<cherrot> violetzijing: ext4够了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 上磁盘阵列了再考虑zfs btrfs
<n9200guy> <violetzijing "contrun, 毕竟我是来自主推 btrfs 的 SUSE 的"> 我也是
<n9200guy> 哦，不是
<n9200guy> 你是suse员工？
<n9200guy> 我目前是openSUSE用户
<n9200guy> 它的系统快照我一直也没有成功回滚过
<cherrot_> n9200guy: 你白天不是问ubuntu嘛
<n9200guy> 是啊
<n9200guy> Ubuntu是想用于另一台电脑
<n9200guy> 预想中的，还没装
<n9200guy> 因为openSUSE不可能去支持zfs啦，所以用zfs的话只考虑Ubuntu了
<n9200guy> 我现在左边的笔记本是openSUSE
<n9200guy> 现在正在用的是MacBook
<cherrot> n9200guy: ubuntu官方支持zfs吗？
<n9200guy> 好像是支持
<n9200guy> 官方教程有写
<cherrot> 好棒
 * cherrot 感觉当年有段时间都是看着ArchWiki调Ubuntu，后来干脆直接换Arch了
<n9200guy> 但是canonical的支持。。。不敢完全相信啊
 * cherrot 应该一两年都是这种状态
<n9200guy> 我看archwiki，但是一直没用arch
<cherrot> n9200guy: 嗯嗯，archwiki友好多了
<n9200guy> 大晚上居然还有人
<cherrot> n9200guy: 我是加班狗
<n9200guy> 你这叫加班啊
<n9200guy> 加班还摸鱼
<cherrot> n9200guy: 盯着CI pipeline，过了就开心发版回家睡觉了
<cherrot> 这时候当然是要愉快摸鱼了
<n9200guy> 明早几点上班啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-18
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao imadper` 大佬们早
<violetzijing> 感觉开完早会就得吃饭了
<violetzijing> fucking stand-up meeting
<imadper`> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot: qiao|away: contrun[m]: 早, 大佬们
<violetzijing> cherrot_, 大佬成天面试
<imadper`> cherrot_, 大佬成天面试
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper` ChanServ 大佬们早
<n9200guy> 羡慕
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我有个问题啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 咱俩接下来这个月还要干活儿吗?
<cherrot> imadper: violetzijing qiao|away  大佬们早啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 还是干点吧
<saber1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) released
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-19
<cherrot> imadper: violetzijing 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> cherrot, zao
 * cherrot TGIF
<violetzijing> 话说我司又开始招人了么，一直在面试
<violetzijing> cherrot, 那个小伙子发 offer 了么
<rabbitear_sdf> https://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/aviation/how-the-boeing-737-max-disaster-looks-to-a-software-developer
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How the Boeing 737 Max Disaster Looks to a Software Developer - IEEE Spectrum
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 大佬
<imadper> violetzijing: 早, 大佬
<imadper> qiao: 早, 大佬
 * imadper 吃饱了好困啊
<contrun[m]> imadper:  好困  还没吃饭
<cherrot> violetzijing: 发了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 感觉他更想做devops相关，去了隔壁组
<violetzijing> cherrot, 噗咋这么想不开啊
<imadper> 噗咋这么想不开啊
 * violetzijing 我是不想做 devops 了
<violetzijing> hmm
<violetzijing> 失败的 /me
<imadper> 失败的 /me
<cherrot> violetzijing: 之前也做了很多devops相关的事情吧
<violetzijing> cherrot, 坦率来说我们这边啥都做。。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 开发测试 devops 没一个落下的。。。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 哈哈 看他兴趣吧，反正我这边没招满 正愁呢
<violetzijing> cherrot, 挖
<violetzijing> cherrot, 说来我目光一扫看到了个人，靠谱
<violetzijing> cherrot, 想挖吗，我可以给联系方式，就是不知道他想跳不
<cherrot> violetzijing: 当然想啊！
<cherrot> violetzijing: 快把他卖了吧 XDDD
<violetzijing> cherrot, lol 我去扫听扫听
<imadper> 大佬们, 来吹水啊
<qiao> imadper: 刚推了一个你上次说的那个 network & virt 的开发
<imadper> qiao: 稳
<imadper> qiao: 贵司还是优秀啊
<cherrot> imadper: 我还在倒时差
<imadper> cherrot: 大佬又去哪儿了?
<imadper> cherrot: 度蜜月了?
<cherrot> imadper: 没，单纯的困
 * imadper 怎么今天我的网这么差???
<qiao> imadper: 换电脑
<imadper> qiao: 换不起啊
<imadper> qiao: 穷逼公司
<qiao> imadper: 来来来，试试我们 8 sockets + 6TB Memory + 40 GB 网卡， 编译个内核啥的分分种就完了 :)
<imadper> qiao: 别闹了, 我双路E5都十几秒搞定
<imadper> qiao: 你这还需要分分钟?
<qiao> imadper: ...
<violetzijing> 困
<violetzijing> 十分困
<qiao> 困就睡啊
<imadper> 来来来, 大家一起睡
<imadper> 3
<imadper> 2
<imadper> 1
<imadper> 闭眼
<violetzijing> 马上写完这个功能
<violetzijing> 撑会
<violetzijing> 唉
<violetzijing> 我们组新来的小伙子吭哧吭哧加了一堆 ut，然后我发现他的依赖的文件夹写错了
<violetzijing> 努力错了方向，估计还得重来
<cherrot> imadper: 双路E5编个内核这么快的吗？！
<imadper> cherrot: 是啊
<imadper> cherrot: p710 实测
<cherrot> imadper: 666
 * qiao 周五了，好开心
<imadper> 周五了，开心不起来啊
 * imadper 没工作的人啊
<qiao> imadper: (摸摸
<qiao> imadper: 我一会看看这周有啥新岗位么
<imadper> qiao: 好啊
<qiao> imadper: HR还没有发，下周一再看看
<imadper> qiao: 好啊
<qiao|away> imadper: 下班
<imadper> qiao|away: 羡慕
<qiao|away> imadper: 闹
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-13
<mocker> lol
<mocker> 有人吗
<contrun[m]> imadper 我操 我的 zfs 文件系统满了 现在 tty 登录不了了 只能进 systemd emengecy.target  但是为什么我的 home 目录啥都没有
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: VectorImage_2020-04-13_052231.jpg (6435KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/szchuXtEOEbPybMJRuSNXlDW >
<ddd> '163 华沙曲
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-16
<imadper> contrun[m]: .
<imadper> contrun[m]: 早啊
<contrun[m]> imadper:  scala debugger  哪家强  他妈的有代码实在看不懂啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 没有
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你想多了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 大jb试试吧.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 大 jb 不能拯救世界？
<imadper> contrun[m]: akka不好改吧?
<imadper> contrun[m]: zio不是山寨了一个typed actor?
<contrun[m]> imadper: akka 还没改  还在理解 zio  问题是 debug  不知道怎么入口啊
<contrun[m]> imadper:  typed actor 有这么神奇  ? actic 大概才有了一百年吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: 哪里神奇了?
<imadper> contrun[m]: akka-typed也有了很多年了吧
<contrun[m]> imadper: 是啊  所以 zio 有 typed actor 有什么奇怪的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我没有说任何一个东西神奇啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: akka 最近才有 才奇怪
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我是说, zio山寨了一个, 你可以去改他
<imadper> contrun[m]: 如果akka代码量太大, 不如去搞新的zio的山寨货
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6WWmia0BPM  不如用 stm
<contrun[m]> imadper:  还没看啊  这两天一直在忙着弄 ppt
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你弄屁屁踢干嘛?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 老子的azure vps好像挂了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 还有个地方没理解  我他妈的 怎么讲  https://sh.huodongxing.com/event/3539919032700
<imadper> contrun[m]: 可能没钱了, 毕竟300多块钱用了三年多了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还有多久?
<contrun[m]> imadper:  v21 能用几天算几天吧
<contrun[m]> imadper: 这周末
<imadper> contrun[m]: 跟主办方说, 我得了新冠了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 实在是没办法讲了
<contrun[m]> imadper:  最重要的是病毒通过网络传播
<imadper> contrun[m]: 从来如此
<imadper> contrun[m]: stm是大号的cas?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 是的 可以这么理解  但是其最重要的特性是  composable
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/composable-memory-transactions/
<contrun[m]> imadper:  比方说 你需要两个帐号的金额 一个增加一个减少   如果是用锁的话 你需要知道其细节 需要给两个帐号分别上锁   stm 就不需要考虑这么多 就是你把逻辑写好  然后加上一个  atomically 就行了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 昂, 挺好啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 上次给你的softbank的vps赶紧跑起来啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: v21这么慢.
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://github.com/contrun/stm-problems-zio/tree/master/src/main/scala/stm/problems/zio  这里有几个例子
<contrun[m]> imadper: 哪个？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 日本软银线路, 跳过cn2的那个
<imadper> contrun[m]: 私信你了
<contrun[m]>  imadper  私信我 ip  我忘了
<contrun[m]> imadper: ok
<contrun[m]> imadper: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<imadper> contrun[m]: 什么鬼...
<imadper> 我看看
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你用的是什么时候的 openssh？
<imadper> 艹了, 我弄错服务器了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 看私信
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这个ip是我删的服务器的
<contrun[m]> imadper: ok
<contrun[m]> imadper:  tcp         LISTEN        0             128                               *:80                               *:*            users:(("docker-proxy",pid=4154,fd=4))
<contrun[m]>  你这个进程 占了 80 端口啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 关了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这都不是我开的
<contrun[m]> imadper: madper2 应该行了
<whoareU> hi
<contrun[m]> whoareU: hello
<imadper> contrun[m]: what's the new domain name?
<contrun[m]> imadper: madper2
<imadper> contrun[m]: roger that.
<imadper> contrun[m]: fcitx-lilydjwg-git rocks!
<contrun[m]> imadper: 有啥差别？
<imadper> contrun[m]: without it sogou doesn't howl.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 大清都已经亡了这么久了 你们还不用五笔？
<imadper> contrun[m]: Pinyin rocks.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 辫子剪了吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: I have no money.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 自己动手啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: I have no scissors.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你家菜刀也没有？
<imadper> contrun[m]: madper2 is the fastest one!
<imadper> contrun[m]: I have no hand.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你有老婆没
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你老婆有手没
<imadper> contrun[m]: unfortunately, I have a wife.
<imadper> contrun[m]: s/wife/wifi/
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我他妈就很幸运
<imadper> contrun[m]: lucky guy.
<whoareU> 晚上好
<contrun[m]> whoareU: 晚上好
<whoareU> 哈哈，
<whoareU> 在做啥啊，
<contrun[m]> 没啥可做啊  辞职了 每天也就能扯个淡了
<whoareU> 辞职好啊，有人身自由啦
<contrun[m]> 没钱还谈自由？
<whoareU> 以前你做啥的
<whoareU> 看样子，你很在意你的工作嘛
<contrun[m]> 以前？ 还没工作两年呢  当别人在谈转行的时候 我还没入行
<contrun[m]> 都是些瞎折腾的活
<whoareU> 2两都没入行，这入戏也太慢了吧
<contrun[m]> 是啊 以前都是瞎折腾的活
<contrun[m]> 现在还不知道做点啥好
<whoareU> 开直播，哈哈，
<contrun[m]> 那不行 我已经输在起跑线上了
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-17
<be396ywr1> o
<be396ywr1> k
<kdk> k
<kdk> hello
<kdk> anybody here
<qcc> 有人吗？
<qcc> ubuntu20.04 有人在用吗？
<qcc> ubuntu20.04
<contrun[m]> nixos 是宇宙坠吼的操作系统
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-18
<qcc> ok?
<qcc> ubuntu汉化不全该如何解决
<qcc> ?
<mk3548208> 自己汉化
<qcc> 如何安装软件polari
<qcc> 如何安装软件
<qcc> How to install polari
<qcc> ubuntu 20.04
<evanlai> 大家晚上好
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-19
<jvava> 能给我一些电台地址吗？我想用rythmbox听点东西
<evanlai1> 只是听东西 么
